# What's for Dinner?



## ffemt128

I'm cooking up a beef tenderloin with a dry rub consisting of pepper corns, salt, and herbs de province. I also lightly spread garlic and onion on the top of the rub for additional flavor. Being served with the tenderloin are twice baked potatoes, green beans and garlic bread. Wine for the evening is Bushy Run Winery Barolo. Wine compliments of Bill. I'll post a pic later if my wife doesn't think I'm nuts for taking the picture.


----------



## jamesngalveston

this is texas..
smoked brisket, been on since 7
smoked baby back ribs been on since 12
old fashioned cole slaw
smoked baked beans
5 gallons of reg dragon blood iced down..party starts at 6


----------



## kryptonitewine

Pineapple chicken kabobs with grilled potatoes and grilled asparagus. Oh. And I'm on my second bottle of dragons blood. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## firejohn03

Spinach and ricotta tortelloni, drenched in marinara paired with Peachy Keen (Dragon Blood recipe tweeked using peaches). Happy Labor Day to everyone, and lets kick off Autumn and Harvest time!!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night was filets, fingerling potatoes and asparagus all on the Weber. Filets were given a kiss of olive oil and rubbed with kosher salt, fresh ground pepper, and a hint of onion and garlic powder. Then finished off with a shallot/thyme butter. Asparagus was marinated with olive oil, salt and pepper, then lightly grilled and finished with lemon zest and parmesan cheese. The taters had a light coat of oil, and were seasoned with Penzey's "BBQ 3000", then grill roasted. I had a bottle of my cellar craft sterling merlot opened, so I paired with that. Would have preferred something "bigger".


----------



## JohnT

Ate like crazy all weekend.. 

Friday - "boilermaker chillie with sweet corn bread paired with a nice petit sarah. 

Saturday - "sunday sauce" - tomato sauce with meatballs, sausage, and "two bone" ribs that was slow cooked in the oven for HOURS! served over rigatoni pasta. Paired with a nice san gio

Sunday - Smoked briscut, cornell chicken, and smoked pork loin (bone-in). Has pot salad, pasta salad and much more. went back to the petit sarah. 

Monday - made simple meat sauce. Petit Sarah once again.

Tuesday - stomache exploded. (lol)


----------



## Boatboy24

Care to share that "Sunday Sauce" recipe, John? It sounds awesome.


----------



## GreginND

Sumac dusted chicken thighs on a bed of garden grown Swiss chard. YUM!


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Care to share that "Sunday Sauce" recipe, John? It sounds awesome.


 
fry sausage in cast iron pot and remove. Cut ribs into "riblets" of 2 bones each, fry, and remove. 
fry 1 med onion (shopped) and 1 small can of tom. paste until paste is almost black. fry 4 cloves of garlic for 1 mintue, then add 3 cans of crushed tom, basil, red wine (1/4 bottle), and 2 tablespoons of sugar. add sausage and meat back to the pan.

Make meatballs and bake in roasting pan. When done, add to sauce. Place whole opt into oven set to 325 for several hours. Enjoy!


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> fry sausage in cast iron pot and remove. Cut ribs into "riblets" of 2 bones each, fry, and remove.
> fry 1 med onion (shopped) and 1 small can of tom. paste until paste is almost black. fry 4 cloves of garlic for 1 mintue, then add 3 cans of crushed tom, basil, red wine (1/4 bottle), and 2 tablespoons of sugar. add sausage and meat back to the pan.
> 
> Make meatballs and bake in roasting pan. When done, add to sauce. Place whole opt into oven set to 325 for several hours. Enjoy!



Thank you. For the ribs, do you use pork spare ribs, or something else?


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Thank you. For the ribs, do you use pork spare ribs, or something else?


 
use pork baby-back.


----------



## Jericurl

Tonight is bratwurst on a big roll with kraut, spicy mustard, and smoked gouda.


----------



## Julie

Jericurl said:


> Tonight is bratwurst on a big roll with kraut, spicy mustard, and smoked gouda.



Now this sounds interesting


----------



## Elmer

Mexican take out ("Mexico" as my daughter calls it) with a bottle of skittle wine!

(I have absolutely zero class!)


----------



## cimbaliw

Pork tenderloin marinated in sesame oil, soy sauce and garlic. A foil pack of seasoned taters and green beans, steamed up on the grill. SWAMBO made an excellent pairing with a WE Aussie Chardonnay. I am overcome with a general sense of well being. Is there anything better than a good meal, a good wine and a good friend/family to share them with?

BC


----------



## jamesngalveston

*whats for dinner tonight*

was going to make sammys chicken fajitas, but while at store, they had babyback ribs cheap.

its boiled ribs with cabbage potato dumplings and hot water cornbread.
can not get more southern then that......


----------



## cimbaliw

its boiled ribs with cabbage potato dumplings and hot water cornbread.
can not get more southern then that......

Why would you want to? Sounds delightful.


----------



## tonyt

Today is Tony's Famous Chili night.


----------



## LoneStarLori

cimbaliw said:


> its boiled ribs with cabbage potato dumplings and hot water cornbread.
> can not get more southern then that......
> 
> Why would you want to? Sounds delightful.



JAMES! Whaaaat?? Southerners don't boil anything but eggs. Where's the bacon grease?


----------



## Tess

This is what we had for dinner tonight https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151702219119708.1073741827.672754707&type=1&l=7d4cca5fbf


----------



## Boatboy24

LoneStarLori said:


> JAMES! Whaaaat?? Southerners don't boil anything but eggs. Where's the bacon grease?




I was wondering about that. I thought boiling ribs was a felony in Texas.


----------



## Fordguy

Wow Tess, that looks fantastic.
I am happily married guy and from thee looks of that I want to marry you! And my wife is a wonderful cook.


----------



## Tess

Its my husbands favorite meatloaf. I love to cook and I love taking pictures of what I cook


----------



## jamesngalveston

I love ya tess, but................
If i had a choice of eating a boiled egg are 4 day old dead possum on the road, I would eat the possum....Sorry.
Even as a kid at easter, I would throw them away...I could not get over the stink then are now....its just not right....LOL


----------



## Tess

thats alright James. everyone is different. It we were all alike life would be boring


----------



## jamesngalveston

Tess, whats the name of the wild mushroom everyone goes and gets in the woods in the fall there...
I had some once in KoKomo, at a friends house, served with steaks, and they were excellent.


----------



## cmason1957

I assume you are talking about morel mushrooms.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Im not sure if its a morel are something else...they had a word for it, other then morel,shitake,etc.....maybe it was a local thing...dont know.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Chili dogs, Frito pies and homemade sweet pickle relish. Paired with Trader Joes Shiraz. 
Sometimes being an empty nester is just a step above Ramen noodles.


----------



## Jericurl

Tonight will be nachos.

Take the saltiest nacho chips you can find, spread them over a cookie sheet.
Dump refried beans into a plastic bag, snip the corner off, squeeze beans all over the chips (only use 1/4 to 1/2 of the can...freeze the rest to use for the next time you make nachos). Take some frozen, already cooked fajita chicken strips from HEB, thaw them out in the microwave. Chop into small chunks and spread over nachos. Go get a tomato or two out of the garden. Chop them up, spread over the nachos. Open up a can of chopped green chilis (hot, if you are into that kind of thing, otherwise mild), spread some all over the nachos. Finish up with your cheese of choice and stick it in the oven at 350 to 400 if you don't have the time or inclination to sit around and watch it, for about 15 minutes. If you are in a hurry, turn on the broiler but DO NOT LEAVE THE KITCHEN.

We will either be drinking prickly pear raspberry lemonade or Breckenridge Brewery Avalanche beer. I know it isn't wine, but seriously, I think this beer goes with just about anything. Except seafood. Red Stripe is the only thing to serve with seafood. Depends on what Manthing wants when he gets home from work.
Dead easy and better than any nachos you will ever be able to get from a restaurant.
eta: Serve with homemade salsa. Cheap, easy, and also better than anything you can ever buy from a store.


----------



## Tess

Its morel's James. Some people refer to them as sponges, snake heads. Im a morel nut come Spring!!!


----------



## Tess

Im making London broil with a Balsamic Glaze, Roasted red potato's, green beans, Home made yeast rolls and salad. We are gonna bust  Probably serve this with a bottle of my black and blue! I'll get a picture


----------



## Tess

forget the potato's it is going to be oven backed white Cheddar mac and cheese


----------



## jamesngalveston

well i am having german vienner shcwitzel, spatzel and baby lima beans with bacon.


----------



## jamesngalveston

snake heads, thats it.....everyone was telling about snake heads when i was there.


----------



## Jericurl

Tess, I'm so jealous. I wish we could forage for mushrooms around here.


----------



## Tess

we love it. the whole family gets into it. they are very good. I roll them in egg and flour and fry them in oil with salt and pepper. Its a meal and you dont need anything else with it. we eat a plate full


----------



## LoneStarLori

Tess said:


> Its morel's James. Some people refer to them as sponges, snake heads. Im a morel nut come Spring!!!



I remember growing up in Ohio and hunting for them. We did the same. Egg and flour then fry. OMG.. so good.

I actually ordered some off Ebay a couple of years ago to try to suss a craving. You had to get on a list and they were shipped as soon as picked. Although they arrived in pretty good shape and in a cooled package, they just weren't as good as same day fresh.


----------



## jamesngalveston

home made salsbury steak with onion gravy, baked creamed corn, green beans,and rice...old time favorite, since its raining cats and dogs..may make some home made ice cream to boot.....


----------



## Tess

Love homemade Salisbury steak. All sounds good James


----------



## Tess

tonight was city chicken (If your not from here your not gonna know what it is lol) mashed potato's and corn on the cob. Here is last nights pics I promised. 

White cheddar mac&Cheese. Ritz crumbled topping 






Glazed carrots. Not everyone's fav but its mine 





Balsamic glazed London Broil resting





Just right 





the meal with a piece of buttered home made jalapeno crusty bread


----------



## the_rayway

Home grown beet borscht with sour cream and vinegar, and a slice of gluten free toast to dip with. No wine with this one - just a rum and coke


----------



## Tess

Desert. Take you pick. If you have never done this do it. Mix a large bag of Brachs candy corn (Must be Brachs) and salted peanuts (Must be salted) taste just like a payday candy bar!!! Good stuff. I love this time of year!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Tess, here I thought city chicken was a regional thing here. I love it.


----------



## Tess

Runningwolf said:


> Tess, here I thought city chicken was a regional thing here. I love it.



I thought it was to!! LMAO...Its not even chicken its pork on a stick but its goooood!!!


----------



## plowboy

I vacuum marinated some of my spring Tom turkey. I planned on doing it up on the BBQ but the weather had other plans. Had to settle for oven kabobs. 

Cooked some taters and sweet corn to go along with it and washed it down with a glass of strawberry swill. One of the better meals I've had in the past couple of weeks


----------



## jamesngalveston

ok i give up..what is city chicken....but looks really good. is that a brisket are pork belly.. I cant tell.

beet borscht...omg that sounds horrible...but in the south we eat the beet tops cooked like turnip greens, which probably is just as repulsive to you as us eating eating the beets...
funny how different parts of the world eat so many different things.


----------



## Julie

jamesngalveston said:


> ok i give up..what is city chicken....but looks really good. is that a brisket are pork belly.. I cant tell.
> 
> beet borscht...omg that sounds horrible...but in the south we eat the beet tops cooked like turnip greens, which probably is just as repulsive to you as us eating eating the beets...
> funny how different parts of the world eat so many different things.



Breaded pork and veal on a stick, Tess it is not just in your area.

James, why don't you know this?


----------



## the_rayway

Are you kidding me James?!? Beet borscht is the best! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!
I also will do a 'southern style' collard greens now and again - I think I'm the only Northerner who does though  Had a craving for it when I was preggers and never went back.

I love how y'all in the States like to smoke your meats - I've been dying to give it a go up here.


----------



## jamesngalveston

I just dont like beets are liver..lol
I have tried it a few times...

Julie, I have never heard of what Tess made. (City Chicken).....


----------



## bakervinyard

My anniversary dinner. Rib Eye on the grill, Capresse salad, and asparagus rosotto. Opened a 2009 bottle of Justin Vinyard wine. Oh what a night. Bakervinyard


----------



## Sammyk

Being from MI both our mothers made City Chicken, usually Sunday dinners. We have it every couple of weeks in the winter only because we are "grill" folks most of the time.


----------



## sour_grapes

Pan-seared scallops and garlic-sauteed kale. Yum! Scallops seasoned with garlic, salt&pepper, and thyme, then finished with a white wine and sherry reduction.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Julie said:


> Breaded pork and veal on a stick, Tess it is not just in your area.
> 
> James, why don't you know this?



Glad you asked James.
I guess City Chicken didn't cross the Mason Dixon line. I remember it from school lunches in Ohio, but couldn't remember what it actually was. (mystery meat) I hadn't heard or thought of it since I left Yankeeland in 1975.
In some ways, I think I might be a better person for forgetting it.


----------



## Julie

jamesngalveston said:


> I just dont like beets are liver..lol
> I have tried it a few times...
> 
> Julie, I have never heard of what Tess made. (City Chicken).....



LOL, you can walk into any meat store around here and they will be selling it.


----------



## jamesngalveston

As said I had never heard of it...here the closest thing we have do it is 
chicken coated in flour and browned then added to pot with stock, etc to make a gravy...We call it smothered chicken.
I know what you mean though, Julie.
When i was in buffalo, the rage was beef on wick, and I was like what in the hell is that.
But then, not many people know what a rice calas is.. but its common here.
Different regions have there on best food...lol but never beets..


----------



## jamesngalveston

tonight> i eat what i like, not whats healthy.
double dipped fried chicken, with the skin
thick mashed potatoes made with real butter and real cream
fresh whole green beans with grilled pork belly 
cream gravy made from the grease the chicken was fried in.

want some...lol


----------



## sour_grapes

I had never heard of city chicken either, and I grew up in Philly. 

From Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_chicken):



> The dish is popular in cities throughout the eastern Great Lakes region of Ohio and Michigan as well as the northeastern Appalachian regions of Pennsylvania and Upstate New York, and at least as far south and west as Louisville, Kentucky. City chicken is commonly found in the metropolitan areas of Binghamton, Cincinnati, Cleveland, Detroit, Erie, Pittsburgh and Scranton, hence, the dish's "urban" title. In Canada, the deli-counter version is popular in the Ottawa Valley and Kitchener area.



So, it looks like it DID cross the Mason-Dixon line (to southern Ohio) but didn't cross east over the Alleghenies! Hasn't made it west to Milwaukee, either.


----------



## plowboy

I live less than a hour away from Kitchener and have never heard of it


----------



## jamesngalveston

Tess , what a wonderful food thread, it is amazing the responses, and the different post....I for one am kinda thrown back, I thought that as a progressive cook I knew most all the comfort foods, from everywhere.
Guess I was wrong.
This is on my A list to do....thanks for the post.


----------



## Julie

James, I hate to bust you but Tess did not start this thread. It was Ffemt128 who started this thread. Lol, Tess just started throwing pics of food on here and you can't take your eyes off of the pics! I'm thinking it is an attention deficieny cuz you don't eat beets!


----------



## Julie

Sour_grapes, Plowboy, I'm thinking you two have lived a sheltered life.


----------



## jamesngalveston

thanks julie...i was confused for sure...
must be the hydro....lol


----------



## Tess

Here is pork cubes on a stick you roll in egg and flour and fry like chicken. Its a regional. When I lived in Texas they never knew what it was either lol


----------



## Tess

Sorry wasnt able to jump on all the city chicken questions. Its hard to really get on here. Stuck on my phone because my AC adapter went out on my laptop. Have a new one coming in the mail


----------



## Tess




----------



## Tess

Well, that didnt work lol tried to post a pic of city chicken from my phone


----------



## ffemt128

Haven't checked this in a while. City Chicken does sound good. I may have to get some or maybe just do some shiskabobs this weekend....LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

Julie said:


> Sour_grapes, Plowboy, I'm thinking you two have lived a sheltered life.



I s'pose you are right. I have spent a lot of my life JUST OUTSIDE of the "city-chicken region" (eastern Great Lakes). I wish that I had wider exposure to regional fare from all corners of the country and globe. 

Some great local dishes eventually get known widely, like Cincinnati chili, Buffalo chicken, Kansas City-style BBQ, Philly cheesesteaks, N'Awlins etouffee, etc. To be fair, of course, it does not sound like city chicken rises to that standard  , but I would be happy to give it a try! One of my favorite dishes in Germany is the ubiquitous, humble breaded pork cutlet, which does not sound too far afield from city chicken.


----------



## Sammyk

Here you go, I posted my recipe on the food forum a few days ago.


----------



## plowboy

Ill have to give it a go some day. And yes, I live under a big old rock. Wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## JohnT

I was planning a "racking party" this saturday. Here is what I want to make.

Salad - Romain mix with a balsamic vinegrette. Includes goat cheese croutons, candied walnuts, and diced pickled beets. 


Veal roast - Brown veal in butter, add chicken stock and mushrooms. Cover and bake at 250 for 3 or 4 hours (so tender that is almost falls apart. serve with spatzl and red cabbage.


Crustad - a "sugar cookie" type crust that acts as a baking dish for a heap of apples. Served with vanilla ice cream.


** This is to say if I have the time/energy. I might just go with PBJ sandwiches. 

The wine I will serve will depend on what I grab from my cellar. It's all good.


----------



## vernsgal

well today it's going to be sauerkraut and clump


----------



## plowboy

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn


So much bacon


----------



## JohnT

vernsgal said:


> well today it's going to be sauerkraut and clump


 

Do I want to know what clump is?


----------



## the_rayway

Is clump like klesel? 

Last night it was homemade chicken noodle soup (with Gluten free noodles, of course). Got a load of chickens from the Hutterites this week


----------



## sour_grapes

Julie said:


> Sour_grapes, Plowboy, I'm thinking you two have lived a sheltered life.
> 
> 
> sour_grapes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I s'pose you are right. I have spent a lot of my life JUST OUTSIDE of the "city-chicken region" (eastern Great Lakes). I wish that I had wider exposure to regional fare from all corners of the country and globe.
> 
> Some great local dishes eventually get known widely, like Cincinnati chili, Buffalo chicken, Kansas City-style BBQ, Philly cheesesteaks, N'Awlins etouffee, etc. To be fair, of course, it does not sound like city chicken rises to that standard  , but I would be happy to give it a try! One of my favorite dishes in Germany is the ubiquitous, humble breaded pork cutlet, which does not sound too far afield from city chicken.
Click to expand...


Hope this does not sound too defensive, but, as an adult, I _have_ managed to live in: Philadelphia, Indiana, Northern Florida, Long Island, Oakland, Chicago area, France, Germany, Eastern Washington state, and Milwaukee. Not totally under-a-rock-like  I have enjoyed the local specialities in each of these locales. Especially when traveling, I much prefer to try new stuff rather than "United States of Generica" cuisine.

Back on topic, tonight's fare will be barbecued brisket!


----------



## vernsgal

JohnT said:


> Do I want to know what clump is?



Lol. It's probably known under another name but it was always what it was called on my husbands side of the family(German)
It's kinda like reversed mashed potatoes. You peel your potatoes, put them in a blender with milk(I use buttermilk) and blend until it's the consistency of a heavy milkshake.
I take a crockpot,layer the bottom with kraut,add pork,another layer of kraut,then I pour the milk /potato mixture over it and slow cook all day.
The potatoes come out kinda between a mashed potato/dumpling. Different taste but real good.


----------



## jamesngalveston

for me tonight its, breaded pork chops with cracker crumbs, fresh brussel sprouts split/grilled and covered in butter, and rice with sauteed bellpeppers and onions, with a thin coffee gravy, and watermelon marinated in cherry juice...I got a date.....lol...maybe she will be so full she will sleep over.
lol


----------



## sour_grapes

Good luck, James! Brussels sprouts took on a whole new meaning for me once I learned to cut 'em in half and sear (almost char) the cut side. Your way sound similar but better!

Dinner was pork spare ribs. Dry rub, then bake at 250 F for about 4 hours -- meat falling off the bone and cartilage like jelly! After baking, brown them up a bit under the broiler.


----------



## Elmer

Wife is off to NH for the weekend. 
I am with my kids all weekend.
Which means Friday will be MCD for them. Burritos and Dragon Blood for me!

Sat is Pizza and what ever bottle of red wine I can find in the basement!

Once again, who eats better than me?????


----------



## Sammyk

Not us! Because we NEVER eat fast food. LOL! Good home cooked meals every single night.


----------



## Elmer

Sammy-when the is Wife not home I dont cook!

but I may grill some sausage & dogs for lunch!


----------



## Sammyk

Elmer that is probably more healthy for them, if they are all beef hot dogs. We use our grill about 10 months out of the year, yes, even in the winter.
Our daughters loved Spaghettio 's and that kind of garbage. They only got them occasionally while we gagged. Our 40 year old daughter still eats them, she works 60 to 80 hours a week and does not ever cook. In fact she would be hard pressed to find her way around the kitchen.


----------



## Elmer

Sammy, I agree with you!
I try to make it as healthy as possible, as does my wife (who is down 100lbs due to healthy stuff)
However, on a friday after a long week, sometime you got to indulge!

How do you cook a steak for those other 2 months?
I use my grill 12 months out of the year. Up here in the great white Northeast, you can find me in the middle of January or Feb, Grilling steaks, standing in a snow bank, beer in hand!


----------



## Sammyk

In the winter it is a lot of home made soups, stews, chili, lasagna and other family favorites. We cook steak and salmon, chops, chicken on the grill in the winter. Our winters here are generally mild and snow is rare and fall is generally our rainy season. Little While we don't grill out every night, it would be 9 to 10 months solid months a year.


----------



## Tess

OK my AC adapter finally come in the mail today so Im back up and not on my phone. This is what we have had for dinner the last couple of night. 

Chicken&Dumplings


----------



## Tess

Ribeye Steak Night!! Dont ask me how that butter stayed on that corn because it was hot!!  stayed just long enough for me to shoot the picture! I love a good steak!!


----------



## Tess

Cajun Night
Red Bean&Rice


----------



## Elmer

Tess I am bringing myself and my kids over for a good meal!
No more of this fast food crap!!!!


----------



## Tess

I cook every night. Even when I have to work which is only a couple days a week  I toss something in the crockpot


----------



## Tess

One more. Home made Lasagna and Black Magic Cake


----------



## jamesngalveston

I agree with you tess, i cook almost every night also, and the night I dont cook i eat left overs from the night are two nights before...No fast food in about 15 years. I eat what i like not whats healthy...but I still dont eat fast, boxed,packaged food.


----------



## Tess

we do have a take out Pizza from our favorite Pizza place from time to time. When we go out on vacation and special occasion I get taken to a nice restaurant for dinner but for the most past we eat mostly at home. 
I have a weakness in the summer and fall to go to the local fairs for handmade corn dogs  We are going to one tomorrow night as a matter of fact. He will get the smoked BBQ dinner and I will get a corn dog...Livin large!!!  we are set in our ways!!


----------



## jamesngalveston

I figure, I drink whiskey,and wine, smoke a little weed,eat the fat on a steak, and dip french fries in mayonaise...I had to give up something.......might as well be fast food.


----------



## Elmer

jamesngalveston said:


> I figure, I drink whiskey,and wine, smoke a little weed,eat the fat on a steak, and dip french fries in mayonaise...I had to give up something.......might as well be fast food.




Damn James, we may have been separated at birth!
Except I still enjoy a good fast food burrito!


----------



## the_rayway

Because of my Celiac's Disease we cook our food at home every day. And because I can't eat at fast food restaurants - when we go out for dinner, its a GOOD dinner 

We are so much more healthy because of it too. Plus, nothing tastes as good as made from scratch. We have people who sniff around our lunches (leftovers) every day asking what I made last night


----------



## Sammyk

If we do go out to dinner and it is rare, it is a good quality restaurant. We worry to much about "unsafe" food and food handlers.


----------



## Tess

Home made Swiss steak mashed red potatos with skins and home made yeast rolls





Desert!! Nuff said!!


----------



## ffemt128

Making a 3 lb meatloaf for dinner. Put it in the oven about 20 minutes ago and I can smell it cooking already. I can't wait.


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL Doug we're having the same thing. I love homemade meatloaf.


----------



## Tess

I do too!!! Mmmmmmm


----------



## Tess

Big pot of Venison Vegetable soup and rolls here tonight


----------



## Rocky

Baked salmon croquettes and sweet potatoes here with salad, homemade bread and my 2013 Coastal White.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> LOL Doug we're having the same thing. I love homemade meatloaf.


 

It definately hits the spot. I thought I had peppers but didn't I usually cut up some green and red bell peppers and mix in with the onions and other ingredients. It's killer. For a really good meatloaf, flatten the ground beef out after its mixed like you would a pie crust then layer in sliced ham and sandwhich pepperoni. Wow does that give you some good flavors...We usually also cook potatoes and carrots in the same roaster when we make meat loaf.


----------



## Tess

Fried Lake Cumberland striped Bass (Rock Fish) with fresh lemon wedges and Frisch's (local restaurant) type home made tarter sauce and home made cocktail sauce , red boiled potato's, Corn on the cob and a bottle of my friends 2012 White Zen.


----------



## jamesngalveston

dang tess....you ever need a handyman, Ill give you my number, Will work for food..


----------



## Tess

I wish you were close James. I made a lot. the Wine was really good. It was a 2012 RJ Spagnols Cru Select Old Vine Zinfandel. Better then any store bought Zen Iv had. very good


----------



## ffemt128

Last night was Pork Chops in Mushroom soup with Rice and Harvard beets. Very good...


----------



## jamesngalveston

Tonight....
Its beef stroganoff, with egg noodles,wilted spinach salad,baked creamed corn.
strawberrys,pear,banana,kiwi fruit salad....
and of course some peach blush wine.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Don't know, will find out when I get home and see what the wife made.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Takeout. Tom Kai Gai and spring rolls from the local Thai hole in the wall. Flying solo tonight so I can eat what hubs can't stand. 

James, is it date night? Thats a lot of cooking.


----------



## sour_grapes

We just got a 1/2-share of a lamb, and had our first cut from it today: broiled lamb shoulder chops with coriander, pepper, garlic, and salt. Broccoli with artichoke pesto sauce and fried potatoes rounded things out.


----------



## the_rayway

sour_grapes said:


> We just got a 1/2-share of a lamb, and had our first cut from it today: broiled lamb shoulder chops with coriander, pepper, garlic, and salt. Broccoli with artichoke pesto sauce and fried potatoes rounded things out.



Oh yum Sour_grapes, I love lamb. Do you ever make Shishlicke? It's to die for


----------



## JohnT

My mom really knew how to cook lamb. All I remember is that she cooked it very fast in a screaming hot oven. It always had this wonderful dark brown bark that just bursted with flavor. Never been able to replicate it.


I need to ask Tess is she wouldn't mind giving a DNA sample so that we can have her cloned!


----------



## sour_grapes

the_rayway said:


> Oh yum Sour_grapes, I love lamb. Do you ever make Shishlicke? It's to die for



I adore lamb, too. No, I have never even HEARD of shishlicke, let alone made it. I have a feeling that is about to change! Sounds wonderful, and, I happen to have a few packages of cubed "stew meat" to work with...


----------



## ibglowin

Crock Pot Pulled Pork Sandwiches. Hope I can hold out till dinner it smells pretty good in the house!


----------



## jamesngalveston

friday night >? rib eye steak, loaded baked potato,green salad.ceasars dressing, texas toast.......nough said.


----------



## the_rayway

sour_grapes said:


> I adore lamb, too. No, I have never even HEARD of shishlicke, let alone made it. I have a feeling that is about to change! Sounds wonderful, and, I happen to have a few packages of cubed "stew meat" to work with...



Hey Sour_grapes, here's the deal:
Cut the lamb in nice big chunks (shoulder or leg)
Marinate in lemon juice, olive oil and s&p for several hours (we freeze it with the marinade)
Skewer on a stick
BBQ on super-high heat

It turns out all browned on the outside, and so, so juicy on the inside. The juice just drips down your chin.

Ahhhhhhhh! So much yum!


----------



## tonyt

Butterflied pork chops marinated in ginger sauce fixin to go on a hot grill. It's a beautiful evening on the Texas Gulf Coast and my back porch and a bottle of wine is calling.


----------



## jamesngalveston

tonyt>>>it is nice here now....and my bottle is calling my name....


----------



## tonyt

jamesngalveston said:


> tonyt>>>it is nice here now....and my bottle is calling my name....


It's days like this that remind me how blessed we are.


----------



## GreginND

I braised some chicken with yellow beets and kohlrabi with tomatoes and thyme. Served over rice, it was perfect comfort food on a cold evening.


----------



## the_rayway

GreginND said:


> I braised some chicken with yellow beets and kohlrabi with tomatoes and thyme. Served over rice, it was perfect comfort food on a cold evening.



Greg - I had no idea you could cook kohlrabi! My Dad and I always eat it raw with a sprinkle of salt. 

I love this thread, it makes me hungry and gives great ideas for meals


----------



## GreginND

yes, I love it raw too. I only started cooking it last year and it is DELICIOUS. I guess it's common in Europe to use kohlrabi in soups and stews.


----------



## wineforfun

Wow, I hope to eat some of that type of food in the future. It all looks great.
For now, it is off to the gym and then home to baked tilapia and brown rice.


----------



## jamesngalveston

roasted kohlrabi is excellent. i have grilled it with butter and it was really good.


----------



## Tess

This thread will sure make you hungry!! lol tonight Im making my own 
Spicy Cajun Fried Chicken. Her is the link
http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m65/tess2700/566.jpg

Tader Cakes made from last nights left over mashed potato's


----------



## jamesngalveston

Tess those look wonderful, I do that all that time with my left over taters...
do you add any shredded onion to yours.....


----------



## Tess

jamesngalveston said:


> Tess those look wonderful, I do that all that time with my left over taters...
> do you add any shredded onion to yours.....



Chopped onions but yes they are very important!! Lots of onion and salt&Pepper.


----------



## Tess

Polk Salad Mmmmmm


----------



## Boatboy24

Wife ended up out to dinner with the kids, so I threw together some boneless/skinless Cornell chicken thighs on the grill and a tomato/avocado salad.


----------



## sour_grapes

We had dry-aged sirloin that was wonderful. Made a Kraueterbutter to top it, accompanied by fried potatoes and broccoli gratin with bleu cheese. Ymm.


----------



## jamesngalveston

I love poke salad, have eaten it my whole life...

Tonight it is thick and creamy home made potato soup, with hard crusted french bread, warmed with sliced and warmed bread cheese and raspberry chutney.
Now...if you have never eaten bread cheese..you should...it is wonderfull any way you serve
it..
A soft cheese burned on the edges, from finalnd, excellent with any marmalade...


----------



## jamesngalveston

Forgot...Tess are you married......LOL if not, how bout a round trip ticket to the gulf coast


----------



## sour_grapes

jamesngalveston said:


> I love poke salad, have eaten it my whole life...



Is this the stuff you have to boil 3 times to get the poison out? Who was brave enough to figure that out, originally? ("Maybe we won't get sick if we boil it just _one more time_.")


----------



## ckvchestnut

JohnT said:


> My mom really knew how to cook lamb. All I remember is that she cooked it very fast in a screaming hot oven. It always had this wonderful dark brown bark that just bursted with flavor. Never been able to replicate it. I need to ask Tess is she wouldn't mind giving a DNA sample so that we can have her cloned!



Sorry to jump in here but have you tried cooking it like you would cook an eye of the round roast? Preheat oven to 500F cook meat for 7 minutes per pound at 500F then turn oven off and let sit for 2 to 2.5 hours. Do not open oven at all while it sits in there. Take meat out and tent loosely for 10-20 mins under foil. I like to make a rub for the meat and Let it sit with rub and wrapped in plastic for an hour to allow the meat to reach room temp first. You can either put in roasting tray on a rack dry like that. Or you can sear on a hot skillet on all sides for about 3mins per side. Then reduce oven heat to 475F and cook as suggested above for eye of round beef. If lamb has bone in it (not French rack) leave in oven for the 2.5 hours. Bon appetite!


----------



## Tess

sour_grapes said:


> Is this the stuff you have to boil 3 times to get the poison out? Who was brave enough to figure that out, originally? ("Maybe we won't get sick if we boil it just _one more time_.")



No boiling at all. Saute in olive oil and onions. Crumble bacon and chop in boiled eggs. My family including my family Dr have been eating poke all our lives and it is Delicious. No one has died!! Im talking generations!!! Poke only becomes poisonous when it gets big. No ones making anyone here eat it. Your loss. You eat some good poke. You will know what Im talking about. Pick it under a foot tall if you dont know what your doing stay away form it. Best green Iv ever ate in my life. I eat wild mushrooms to. You have to know what your doing!!


----------



## Tess

jamesngalveston said:


> Forgot...Tess are you married......LOL if not, how bout a round trip ticket to the gulf coast



Been there James. Lived close enough anyways. Lived in Texas for 10 years. Love Galveston. As Glen Campbell says " I still hear your sea winds blowin' / I still see her dark eyes glowin"


----------



## sour_grapes

Tess said:


> No boiling at all. Saute in olive oil and onions. Crumble bacon and chop in boiled eggs. My family including my family Dr have been eating poke all our lives and it is Delicious. No one has died!! Im talking generations!!! Poke only becomes poisonous when it gets big. No ones making anyone here eat it. Your loss. You eat some good poke. You will know what Im talking about. Pick it under a foot tall if you dont know what your doing stay away form it. Best green Iv ever ate in my life. I eat wild mushrooms to. You have to know what your doing!!



I would indeed like to try it. However, I do *NOT* know what I am doing. I had never come across poke before this summer. I went to my parents' house this summer to try to clean up (after my dad passed away). Even though this was my boyhood home, I had never seen poke there or anywhere else before, and there was TONS of it. They had some plants that were 9 foot tall. I actually thought it was an invasive species, until I got an ID from someone knowledgeable. 

I suppose I could try the stuff in cans. Is that at all comparable to fresh pokesalat?


----------



## sour_grapes

ckvchestnut said:


> Sorry to jump in here but have you tried cooking it like you would cook an eye of the round roast? Preheat oven to 500F cook meat for 7 minutes per pound at 500F then turn oven off and let sit for 2 to 2.5 hours. Do not open oven at all while it sits in there. Take meat out and tent loosely for 10-20 mins under foil. I like to make a rub for the meat and Let it sit with rub and wrapped in plastic for an hour to allow the meat to reach room temp first. You can either put in roasting tray on a rack dry like that. Or you can sear on a hot skillet on all sides for about 3mins per side. Then reduce oven heat to 475F and cook as suggested above for eye of round beef. If lamb has bone in it (not French rack) leave in oven for the 2.5 hours. Bon appetite!



This sounds quite interesting. Can you tell me what cut of lamb you have in mind? By your last comment, it sounds like you are thinking of rack of lamb; however, the procedure you outline sounds like it is appropriate only for a large cut, like a leg or something. Wouldn't the rack get cooked well beyond medium with your method?

Personally, I like to cook my rack of lamb by sous vide at about 125 deg for 10 hours, then cover with a persillade and sear the outside under a broiler. Ohhh, that is tender and goooood!


----------



## Tess

sour_grapes said:


> I would indeed like to try it. However, I do *NOT* know what I am doing. I had never come across poke before this summer. I went to my parents' house this summer to try to clean up (after my dad passed away). Even though this was my boyhood home, I had never seen poke there or anywhere else before, and there was TONS of it. They had some plants that were 9 foot tall. I actually thought it was an invasive species, until I got an ID from someone knowledgeable.
> 
> I suppose I could try the stuff in cans. Is that at all comparable to fresh pokesalat?



AWWW, NO ITS NOT!! iTS ALL ABOUT BEING FRESH!! PICKED FRESH IN THE SPRING!! no MORe THEN A FOOT TALL


----------



## Tess

U CLOSE TO ME?? let ME KNOW...YOU ARE INVITED TO MY HOME!!


----------



## jamesngalveston

canned is nothing like the fresh, as tess said.
no more then a foot tall will give you the best...
cook the same way you would turnip greens, I like to cook my with parsnips.


----------



## ckvchestnut

sour_grapes said:


> This sounds quite interesting. Can you tell me what cut of lamb you have in mind? By your last comment, it sounds like you are thinking of rack of lamb; however, the procedure you outline sounds like it is appropriate only for a large cut, like a leg or something. Wouldn't the rack get cooked well beyond medium with your method? Personally, I like to cook my rack of lamb by sous vide at about 125 deg for 10 hours, then cover with a persillade and sear the outside under a broiler. Ohhh, that is tender and goooood!



Yes I was referring to a much larger cut such as a leg or even a shoulder - this recipe is really meant for the toughest cuts. I think it would work on a large chunky rack just reduce the oven to 475 when placing it in oven and try the searing before hand. Your method sounds excellent as well! I'm working up an appetite for lamb!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tess said:


> U CLOSE TO ME?? let ME KNOW...YOU ARE INVITED TO MY HOME!!



Aww, that is sweet of you. Alas, I am more than 6 hours away. 

And you know the dangers of inviting random strangers from WMT to your home, right? The danger is that they may bring young wine to dinner! 





jamesngalveston said:


> canned is nothing like the fresh, as tess said.
> no more then a foot tall will give you the best...
> cook the same way you would turnip greens, I like to cook my with parsnips.



I like turnip greens, beet greens, collard greens, etc. I had never even *heard* of poke before this summer, but I bet I would like it! And I prepare my greens the way Tess described, not boiled to death like my grandmother would have done.


----------



## tonyt

sour_grapes said:


> Is this the stuff you have to boil 3 times to get the poison out? Who was brave enough to figure that out, originally? ("Maybe we won't get sick if we boil it just _one more time_.")


Reminds me of when I was a teen I worked summers and holidays in my uncle's old Italian meat market. It was on "the other side of the tracks" so we sold lots of organ meat. When folks would ask how to cook kidney my uncle would tell them to "boil the pee out of it then throw it away". Good Times!


----------



## jamesngalveston

Tonight: A french cheese omelet stuffed with sliced shitake mushrooms, chopped canandian bacon, green onions, and red bell pepers.
Home made bisguits with real butter, and home made strawberry fig preserves.
I feel like breakfast.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Sour grapes, can you get bread cheese there made locally...


----------



## sour_grapes

jamesngalveston said:


> Sour grapes, can you get bread cheese there made locally...



I must admit, I did not know the answer to this. I figured that we _*had*_ to make it, being as we make more cheese than any other state. (Yes, that is true; California never did quite catch up, even though at one time it looked like they would. They now make nearly as much.) However, I was not sure about bread cheese.

The answer, a quick google search reveals, is "Yes." Here are a couple of hits:

http://www.eatwisconsincheese.com/cheese/article.aspx?cid=75

https://www.wisconsincheesemart.com/item/juusto-baked-cheese-rKJ/


----------



## Tess

Im cold!! Its breakfast casserole here and I already know what Im making for dinner. A big pot of chili and a pan of hot sweet corn bread!!! 





I use the small cheery Toms this time of year and all through the winter. They just taste better


----------



## GreginND

Hopping on a plane this morning to a city I've never been too. Looking forward to the culinary delights in Madrid! Updates later.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> Hopping on a plane this morning to a city I've never been too. Looking forward to the culinary delights in Madrid! Updates later.



I see lots of Tempranillo and Rioja in your future! Have fun!

Oh yea, paella too!


----------



## GreginND

I would love to do a paella but I will be traveling alone. They are pretty large and I may not have an opportunity. But the Tapas!!! Can't wait.


----------



## Tess

Hey take pics and post please!!!


----------



## Abrahame

I'm cooking up a beef with a dry rub consisting of pepper corns, salt, and herbs and grilled potatos. I also lightly spread garlic and onion on the top of the rub for additional flavor.


----------



## sour_grapes

Red beans and rice, with some andouille sausage. (Now, James, before you get too interested, it was fairly a ersatz meal. The red beans and rice were from a good ol' Vigo package; at least the andouille was from Usinger's.)


----------



## Tess

I get some good Andouille here. They make it fresh every day at Jungle Jim's in Cincinnati


----------



## jamesngalveston

i use to go to Usinger's, every time I was in milwaukee


----------



## cmason1957

Daughters Birthday bash at a place called Toucanos or something like that. It is a small chain of Brazilian Steakhouses. They come around with these giant skewers of meat and veggies. All you care to eat. My son in law and I did our Homer Simpson impressions and ate way more than we should have. Next time I will ask them if they have a corkage fee.


----------



## sour_grapes

jamesngalveston said:


> i use to go to Usinger's, every time I was in milwaukee



Excellent! This is what I expected! It is great that I just knew that a certain food-lovin' guy from LA/TX would know the best sausage place in Milwaukee.


----------



## Rocky

Tonight is burger night at Rocky's. We are having my World famous Philly cheeseburger steak "sangwich" which I make from the ground trimmings from a beef tenderloin, red bell peppers, onions, provolone cheese and a whole wheat bun. We will have some sweet potato fries and, of course, wine with the burgers and then watch Penn State destroy Ohio State! If I drink enough by game time, I can dream any outcome I desire.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rocky, I wished I lived closer and was invited. The dinner sounds astounding. When I get done playing in the basement I'll be making my famous hot sausage dip to take to friends tonight for the same game. I'm sure we'd be sitting on separate sides of the room but they are my two favorite college teams.


----------



## Rocky

Dan, that dip sounds really good. I think you and I would be on the same side. I am a Penn State fan. You can take the boy out of Pennsylvania but you can't take the Pennsylvania out of the boy!


----------



## DoodleBug

Go Penn State!

I'm having lasagna for dinner.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Go LSU>...I am having butterflyed fried gulf shrimp, fresh crab cakes, and marinated crab claws, with a cabbage slaw, and hush puppies..


----------



## jamesngalveston

sour grapes, there is so many good places to eat and shop in milwaukee....
its like a little chicago to me...I try to make summer fest every year, but did not this year...I drive up, and load up with cheese and sausage on the way home...pack it in 3 are 4 coolers with dry ice..it usually holds me for a year .....omg. last time I bough 50 lbs of cheese curds.lol


----------



## sour_grapes

jamesngalveston said:


> sour grapes, there is so many good places to eat and shop in milwaukee....
> its like a little chicago to me...I try to make summer fest every year, but did not this year...I drive up, and load up with cheese and sausage on the way home...pack it in 3 are 4 coolers with dry ice..it usually holds me for a year .....omg. last time I bough 50 lbs of cheese curds.lol



50 lbs! Wow, what did you do the next month? 

Yeah, Milwaukee is a good city to be a foodie in. I am not from here originally, and I didn't really choose it (just wound up here because of my job), but it was a fine place to land. Beer, brats, and cheese -- what could go wrong?!



jamesngalveston said:


> its like a little chicago to me


 That would rub some Milwaukeeans the wrong way, but not me. I like to say "It is like Chicago .... 6 million people ago." I live about 3/4 mile from Lake Michigan, about 10 minutes from downtown, and my house is about 1/3 the price of what it would be in Chicago.


----------



## pjd

sour_grapes said:


> 50 lbs! Wow, what did you do the next month?
> 
> Yeah, Milwaukee is a good city to be a foodie in. I am not from here originally, and I didn't really choose it (just wound up here because of my job), but it was a fine place to land. Beer, brats, and cheese -- what could go wrong?!
> 
> Ah yes the Beer! My favorite beer is only available in Wisconsin. New Glarus Moon Man! Luckily I have a few connections in that fine state!


----------



## GreginND

Would post my dinner but the hotel internet is down. So I haven't been able to upload pictures.


----------



## GreginND

Wifi here at the Prado museum. Here's my lunch - at museum prices!

Tortilla Española and a shrimp salad.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Greg,,,I have to tell the truth...It does not look appetizing to me.
The Tortilla Española looks like a hunk of banana bread, and the salad looks like dont know.....
Compared with pictures of home prepared foods on this thread...well, thats why i dont eat out, unless it is an absoulute must...
Hope you enjoyed the museum...


----------



## sour_grapes

In another thread, James wrote:



jamesngalveston said:


> hey sourgrapes, ever go to barnacle buds/





jamesngalveston said:


> sour grapes, I have eaten burgers in about every state, theres is by far one of the best.



Well, last night, I was very hungry, having worked hard all day at changing storm windows. We were casting about for places to go, and my wife remembered this comment from James. Off we went, finding this small, out-of-the way restaurant. It is "out of the way" because it is on one of the rivers here. If you are on a boat, of course, you cannot miss it, but by car, you have to navigate industrial buildings on a small road.

Anyway, I had the surf and turf that they did not know they had on the menu.  They had a grouper po' boy that I wanted to try, but I also wanted the burger that James recommended. To complicate matters, their burger is 10 oz., with the words on the menu challenging "We dare you to finish it." I said, what the hell, I will have both the grouper AND the burger. After all, there are doggie bags, right?

Welll, I almost ate all of both. I polished off half the burger, then ate the whole grouper, then returned to the burger and nearly finished it, about three bites left.

The grouper was quite good, but I do wish I hadn't ordered the po'-boy version of it. They put "cajun spices" on it, which were quite good and tasty, but dominated the taste of the grouper. The burger, as James predicted, was excellent.


----------



## jamesngalveston

cool place to go in the spring and summer....they used to have the menu on a huge black chalkboard.


----------



## Tess

Sunday Dinner...Lemon Roasted chicken sprinkled with Herbes de Provence and roasted to a golden brown. Oven baked three cheese mac&Cheese and a Mixed vegetable medley. It was very good but a lot of food we are stuffed. No wine its was a sweet tea kinda night but headed for a glass of Shiraz right now


----------



## Tess

GreginND said:


> Wifi here at the Prado museum. Here's my lunch - at museum prices!
> 
> Tortilla Española and a shrimp salad.



that looks wonderful. I bet it was good


----------



## GreginND

And a few more delights. Last night I found a large market with 40 or so different vendors selling tapas and drinks. You could wander around and just buy what you want. It was great. 

At most bars they give you free bread and chorizo with your drink:











At one restaurant I had some good Galician style jamon.






Jamon Iberica es muy bien . . .











More delicious chorizo with potatoes . . .






Fresh oysters - delicious! Served with sparkling cava.






Y paella con vino tinto . . 






Grilled meats - I think pork






Saben lo que es eso? . . . Conejo and it was delicious!!!






I like octopus but most of the time it's very chewy. This was the most tender delectable octopus I have ever had in my life. . . 






Y, el vino ??











And the god of wine . . . from the Prado museum . . Bacchus (Dionysus)


----------



## Tess

Thanks or sharing. I love to see what different cultures are eating. Not sure I could do the Calamari but Id at least give it a little taste


----------



## sour_grapes

Ooooh, those look heavenly. It just kept getting better! I don't imagine James is going to diss this set of pix!


----------



## jamesngalveston

I dont think so, it was a wonder full set of pics...now i got to go get some oysters.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Well,,,tonight is smothered pork chops, wide egg noodles, fresh spinach salad. with strawberry.banana,and pear fruit salad. with cream cheese dressing.


----------



## ibglowin

Greg, thanks for taking the time (and data) for posting the pics! Awesome all the way around. How was the Old Vines Mencia? I have a couple of them in the cellar. The Bierzo Pe'talos from 2010 is absolutely stunning. So is the '11 for that matter. Again great job!


----------



## Tess

That sound wonderful James. Im having porch chops too, with an apple butter glaze


----------



## jamesngalveston

pork chops and apple butter, go together like nothing else.


----------



## Tess

James, whats on your smothered pork Chops? Caramelized Onions?


----------



## jamesngalveston

Yes but not carmilized...I layer the pan with onions, then pork chops, then onions, etc...Then pour 2 cans of cream of onion soup, cover and bake in the oven.....It is really good with noodles...makes a thick onion gravy...


----------



## Tess

Sounds really good!!


----------



## Jericurl

Steak is marinating in butter/soy/greek seasoning now.

Cooked borracho beans in the crockpot overnight.

I'll be making the cornbread in about an hour.

I need another side dish. I know I should go with something green, like a salad or broccoli, but I really just want to bake some baby red potatoes with onion and garlic.


----------



## jamesngalveston

do you know what haystacks are.
take whole canned are fresh green beans and gather up like 12 are 14 and hold in a bundle and wrap with bacon.
if canned add the juice and a few pinches of cinamon,salt and pepper and bake for about 30 minutes at 300.....just till the bacon is done..
excellent side dish....
served in jefferson texas old hotel,


----------



## Jericurl

James,
I'm ashamed to admit it...but we are out of bacon.

This is definitely going on the try list though..


----------



## jamesngalveston

omg...no bacon.....when they annouced last year there was to be a bacon shortage, i bought like 50 lbs and then 25 lbs of pork belly, and 10 lbs of ham hocks...lol
i can not run out of any kind of bacon....


----------



## Tess

That sounds soooo good Jeri!! Id put the bacon on the potato's!! Hey James, we are entering a coco shortage!!! Buy now


----------



## jamesngalveston

roflmao,...tess ..i am ok with that one...i dont use it much...the only time i use it is when i make chocolate eclairs...


----------



## Tess

Mean your favorite Candy bars are going up!! lol run to not walk to your nearest store 
My familes favorite is my home made choc cupcakes with butter cream icing. I will be stocking up on the coco this week!!


----------



## Jericurl

Steak turned out fantastic, cornbread was great, beans were divine.
I stopped there....Screw it. We are a two person household, it's ridiculous to cook an insane amount of food for every meal.

I'm off on Mondays, so we usually eat pretty good.
Breakfast was shokshuka

Seriously....so good. Dead easy and is good for breakfast, lunch, or supper.


----------



## Tess

Our kids are gone but I still love to cook. We are only two If I can freeze it I do if not my Beagles eat well  cooking for me is just as important as my wine making. My cooking came first!!


----------



## Rocky

It won't sound appetizing unless you are Italian and maybe not even then, but I made Broccoli Rabe with Canneloni beans. Served it with a great Asiago cheese, garlic bread and our Rosso Magnifico (2/3 Sangiovese, 1/3 Cabernet Sauvignon). A great and healthy meal.


----------



## Tess

Im hillbilly!! My husband dad is 100% German and his mom is 100% iIaliain. Think about what Iv had to deal with LMAO


----------



## LoneStarLori

Rocky said:


> It won't sound appetizing unless you are Italian and maybe not even then, but I made Broccoli Rabe with Canneloni beans. Served it with a great Asiago cheese, garlic bread and our Rosso Magnifico (2/3 Sangiovese, 1/3 Cabernet Sauvignon). A great and healthy meal.



I am not Italian, but I know what I like and I would be there for dinner or leftovers anytime. That sounds amazing!




GreginND said:


> And a few more delights. Last night I found a large market with 40 or so different vendors selling tapas and drinks. You could wander around and just buy what you want. It was great.
> 
> At most bars they give you free bread and chorizo with your drink:



I love Chorizo made the Spanish way is such a great snack. Have a Paella for me.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> It won't sound appetizing unless you are Italian and maybe not even then, but I made Broccoli Rabe with Canneloni beans. Served it with a great Asiago cheese, garlic bread and our Rosso Magnifico (2/3 Sangiovese, 1/3 Cabernet Sauvignon). A great and healthy meal.



I'm with Lori. I love broccoli rabe, and I love canneloni beans (and I am not Italian). The rest of the victuals and libations sound fantastic, too!

I was cooking only for me this evening, so just a quick pasta dish. Loose Italian sausage, leeks, mushrooms, cabbage (hey, it was what I had in the fridge), garlic, sauteed and then smothered with a commercial (Newman's Own) alfredo sauce. I rarely buy a commercial sauce, but it was getting late.....


----------



## jamesngalveston

I want some homemade potato and ham soup, but it was 80 here yesterday, not soup weather...i wish it would get cold.


----------



## jamesngalveston

well tonight its oven baked garlic ribs, and turnip and greens flavored with broth from boiling the rib trimmings with onions.
home made bisquits with strawberry butter....


----------



## Tess

Good old American Cheese burgers ran through the garden, Baked beans and three cheese mac and cheese. Some times you just gotta have a cheese burger


----------



## GreginND

Alicante is a beautiful small city on the Mediterranean coast. I had a great visit to the university there with jamon iberico and local rice (similar to paella) for lunch. After my siesta I walked around near the beach and then climbed up to the ancient castle to view the sunset. Then it was time for Tapas and Wine.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Greg that all looks excellent, making me hungry.


----------



## ibglowin

Very nice indeed!


----------



## sour_grapes

Greg, that looks extremely appetizing! Take me with you next time!


----------



## ffemt128

Making beef stew for dinner this evening. Its been slow cooking in a dutch oven since 8:00 this am. Tastes yummy already.


----------



## Runningwolf

GreginND said:


> Alicante is a beautiful small city on the Mediterranean coast. I had a great visit to the university there with jamon iberico and local rice (similar to paella) for lunch. After my siesta I walked around near the beach and then climbed up to the ancient castle to view the sunset. Then it was time for Tapas and Wine.



Hey Greg, I hope to be in the pictures you post next weekend from the Kalahari. Looking forward to meeting you. I have something special planned I think you might like.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Greg, I have a valid passport and I love seafood. Just sayin'


----------



## jamesngalveston

Lori.....you are in seafood country....
Shrimp Oyster Crabs Redfish Snapper Grouper Sheephead Flounder...
dang, what more you want....someone to cook it for you...LOL


----------



## LoneStarLori

jamesngalveston said:


> Lori.....you are in seafood country....
> Shrimp Oyster Crabs Redfish Snapper Grouper Sheephead Flounder...
> dang, what more you want....someone to cook it for you...LOL



Well of course! 
I would say it always tastes better when someone else cooks it, but that isn't necessarily true. Lots of good cooks can mess up seafood. Usually by overcooking.


----------



## sour_grapes

jamesngalveston said:


> Lori.....you are in seafood country....
> Shrimp Oyster Crabs Redfish Snapper Grouper Sheephead Flounder...
> dang, what more you want....someone to cook it for you...LOL



Lori, if I were you, I think I would choose to interpret that as an offer!


----------



## jamesngalveston

lol sour grapes, yes , lori lives in texas as i, but she is 230 miles to the west...and in quite a nice place....i may say.
lori you get your all in one...today.
tonight....hamburgers on the grill with sauteed mushrooms and peal onions.
french fries coated in egg and milk dipped in flour, fried to a golden brown.
friday is usually steak night , but cooking a whole rib eye sunday,.


----------



## Tess

I love seafood too!!! Tonight T-bones though lol


----------



## Tess

jamesngalveston said:


> I want some homemade potato and ham soup, but it was 80 here yesterday, not soup weather...i wish it would get cold.



I remember fishing in shorts Christmas day where your at are you kidding?


----------



## jamesngalveston

cold in november here is like in the 60s during the day, and 50s at night.
december its a little cooler, and jan its a little cooler.
I have seen it snow once, in 15 years and only 2 time has it got to 32 degrees...I hardly use a heater.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was braised lamb shoulder chop, braised with onion, mushroom, and oil-cured olives. Served with roasted beets, squash, and potato. Yum.

Oh, while I am at it, let me tell you about last night's dinner. We decided to go out to a new place, a soi-disant gastropub. Their menu included both small plates and large, expensive items (jeez, a $50 veal chop?). In addition to some oysters for an appetizer, and a side of romanesco broccoli gratin, I ordered the small plate of Korean short rib (aka Kal Bi), served on a bed of kimchi. It was truly delicious, but it was, well, small. So, when the waiter came around to ask if we wanted desert, I ordered one of the special plates -- namely, a somewhat fancy double cheeseburger! (I often order another real food item for desert -- I just don't have a sweet tooth but I can tuck away plenty of groceries!)


----------



## RegionRat

*Stone Crabs*

Dont think I need to say more...


RR


----------



## jamesngalveston

I love stone crabs, and those look excellent.


----------



## the_rayway

Last night my sister took both of our kids overnight - so date night at home!

Strip loin rubbed in Himalayan Salt and fresh pepper, cooked to rare; asparagus tips; and home made spicy cauliflower & carrot pickles. Topped off with gorgeous Bearnaise sauce. 

Martini on the side.


----------



## jamesngalveston

I just recieved my new electrolux induction cook top....been waiting a while for it.....tossing the gas burning range, and installing the cooktop tommorow...can not wait....so much better then gas are traditional electric... I gave all my copper cookware to my sister...she loved it.


----------



## sour_grapes

I did kind of an experiment. I bought a small chuck roast, and cooked it loooow and slooow in the oven. I made a sort of herb crust (salt, thyme, lots of black pepper, garlic powder) and put it in the oven at 200 F for about 4 hours. After about 3 hours, I added a roasting pan full of veggies: carrots, parsnips, sweet 'tater, onions, and beets, all cubed and slathered in olive oil. 

After the veggies were in for about an hour, they were well heated and softened, but were not at all carmelized. So I took the roast out, wrapped it up in aluminum foil, and then wrapped that in good insulation to keep it warm. (I used my winter coat.) In the meantime, I cranked the oven to 450 to caramelize the veggies. I put the meat back in for 10 minutes or so to crisp it up.

Worked out really well. The meat was very tender, and was only cooked to medium-rare or medium. (Internal temperature was 139F.) Veggies were well caramelized and delish.


----------



## jamesngalveston

funny how a cheap chuck roast can be so good when cooked slow...lots of flavor in the chuck..


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was hanger steak with chimichurri sauce. The parsley was from our CSA (prolly the last of the year), as was the garlic. I also made braised lacinto kale with garlic and white wine. (Pardon the poor webcam pix.)


----------



## jamesngalveston

is that an okeeffe and merrit cooktop.


----------



## sour_grapes

jamesngalveston said:


> is that an okeeffe and merrit cooktop.



No, it is a Bluestar. I love that damn thing, probably more than is morally advisable! ::


----------



## Rocky

We had our Daughter and our Son-in-law over this evening and I had steak au poivre. I used beef tenderloin, about 2" thick. Three minutes on each side, finished in a 400 degree oven for 5 minutes. Made a sauce from pan drippings, butter, Dijon mustard, cream and cognac. It turned out great if I may say so.


----------



## jamesngalveston

sour grapes, only some one who really likes to cook would have that, nice choice.I bought a 30 inch Bertazzoni Master about 10 years ago and love it.
I wanted to get a bluestar, but could not get it shipped in time for when i needed....just added a cook top, but kept the Bertazozni for the oven...maybe add a convection oven later....
Happy Cooking.


----------



## ffemt128

This afternoon, I'm going to start making some Stuffed Cabbage. Can't wait til its done already.


----------



## jamesngalveston

love stuffed cabbage....makes me want to make some now.


----------



## ffemt128

Today I decided to make the stuffed cabbage. Here's a picture before cooking. I'll take another when they are done. Wine for the evening, I think a Petite Syrah is in order.


----------



## Rocky

The "hand grenades" are looking good, Doug. I love them myself. My Bride makes excellent ones. Do you use rice in the stuffing?


----------



## jamesngalveston

yes, those do look good....dang it....now you have me tasting them..


----------



## ffemt128

And the finished product. I cant wait til my wife gets home to eat.


----------



## the_rayway

Is stuffed cabbage the same as holopchi?


----------



## jamesngalveston

holopchi has very little ground meat, and mostly rice, where in the us
cabbage rools have more ground meat then rice...in fact it is almost entirely ground meat...cooked are simmered with a red sauce...


----------



## Runningwolf

This was my dinner tonight with an unlimited amount of South African wine. Also had the pleasure of eating with GreginND at this conference.


----------



## sour_grapes

Runningwolf said:


> This was my dinner tonight with an unlimited amount of South African wine. Also had the pleasure of eating with GreginND at this conference.



Oh, that looks scrumptious!


----------



## Julie

the_rayway said:


> Is stuffed cabbage the same as holopchi?



pretty much, yes it is. I believe the real holopchi's have bacon in them. My Mom always used rice and ground beef.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> pretty much, yes it is. I believe the real holopchi's have bacon in them. My Mom always used rice and ground beef.


 

I didn't use any bacon this time. The meat inside is a mix of both groud pork and ground beef with a cup of rice added in. It was yummy.


----------



## Runningwolf

Breakfast this morning


----------



## GreginND

Well, how about a champagne breakfast with eggs Benedict. Kudos to the kalahari resort for their fine food.






The Presque Isle Falling Waters made by Dan was delightful.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok Greg posted the same thing at the same time but he missed the best part of it.


----------



## jamesngalveston

boiled shrimp,boiled shrimp, and more boiled shrimp with sausage corn and potatoes...all boiled together with lots of spice.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I am expecting a shipment of shrimp from Galveston!  I have not yet decided how to cook it; contenders include: Scampi, cumin/coriander, or in a fennel cream sauce.


----------



## tonyt

jamesngalveston said:


> boiled shrimp,boiled shrimp, and more boiled shrimp with sausage corn and potatoes...all boiled together with lots of spice.


Look here Bubba the wife and I can be at your house in less than two hours, Southeast Texas folks can flat put away the shrimp.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhfK98f5S00[/ame]


----------



## tonyt

My wife asked if I wanted FRESH SHRIMP tonight or Filet Mignon. So Im' taking the 12 pound Brisket off the "Low N Slow" about 8pm and cranking it up to about 450 degrees for some Red Beef. Leaving the shrimp to James in Galveston tonight. Heck, we can get shrimp, crabs and fish that slept in the Gulf last night anytime, right Jimmy. Then we'll have BBQ Shrimp next week with the brisket. Life is good!


----------



## jamesngalveston

oh yeah....i luv my fresh seafood...dont know if you do this but try it.

put some oyster on the smoker and when they open, hit them with some butter and lemon, close the lid, smoke a little, and then open lid, cover with parmesan cheese and close lid for about 10 minutes...omg....there good.


----------



## tonyt

jamesngalveston said:


> oh yeah....i luv my fresh seafood...dont know if you do this but try it.
> 
> put some oyster on the smoker and when they open, hit them with some butter and lemon, close the lid, smoke a little, and then open lid, cover with parmesan cheese and close lid for about 10 minutes...omg....there good.



My son does exactly as you said. Can you believe I'm an Sicilian/Italian living on the Texas Gulf Coast and don't eat Oysters. But I love SHRIMPS.


----------



## ibglowin

*Green Chile Lobster Mac N Cheese……..*

Title says it all. The Green Chile adds a whole new dimension to this New England classic!  Washed it down with some Chateau Michaelena Chardonnay (RJS EP Aussie Chard)


----------



## GreginND

ibglowin said:


> Title says it all. The Green Chile adds a whole new dimension to this New England classic!  Washed it down with some Chateau Michaelena Chardonnay (RJS EP Aussie Chard)



Like!!!

Looks great.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Well, I am expecting a shipment of shrimp from Galveston!  I have not yet decided how to cook it; contenders include: Scampi, cumin/coriander, or in a fennel cream sauce.



My shrimp boat came in! These were from Jamesngalveston's company ,and they were huge.. They had almost a sweet texture! Yum!
P.


----------



## jamesngalveston

tonight its home made beef stew made from brisket, and some mexican cornbread.
starting stew now, and about 4 it should be ready.


----------



## Runningwolf

The last meal of the AWS convention.


----------



## GreginND

And I'm not eating for a week after this conference. The Kalahari outdid themselves. Never have I had better conference food at a hotel.


----------



## Runningwolf

HUH, I got so accustomed to it I'm looking for more. Wife is not pleased or a willing player. Sometimes our spouses just are not accommodating or very understanding.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> HUH, I got so accustomed to it I'm looking for more. Wife is not pleased or a willing player. Sometimes our spouses just are not accommodating or very understanding.



Oh they are understand! They understand you were the one eating so you are the one who needs to make it! Seriously what Sue has to put up with


----------



## vernsgal

The food looks amazing Dan


----------



## jamesngalveston

Tonight is Monday Night Football food.... Hot tamale pie....


----------



## jamesngalveston

ibglowin, could i sub crab meat instead of the lobster...We do not see many lobster around here, and if you do its frozen...but i have tons of blue crab meat.


----------



## ibglowin

Some of the recipe's call for 50% Lobster and 50% Crab so I don't see anything wrong with it. I live in the desert southwest so not too many live lobsters around these parts either. I have been buying these small lobster tails that the chain grocery stores are selling for ~$4 each. I usually grab 4-6 depending on how good they look. I try and snag them early in the week when they get their seafood shipment. They work well.


----------



## ibglowin

I have been to my fair chair of conferences. I agree that looks pretty good for conference food! 



GreginND said:


> And I'm not eating for a week after this conference. The Kalahari outdid themselves. Never have I had better conference food at a hotel.


----------



## GreginND

Yellow and Chioga beet curry. I sort of fused Indian flavors of cumin, garlic, cardamon, cinnamon, and chilis with Thai flavors of coconut milk, lime and peanut. It turned out well.


----------



## Boatboy24

Generic grilled Asian flank steak, fried rice and stir fried veggies.


----------



## sour_grapes

I continue to feast on the shipment of shrimp from jamesngalveston's company. Tonight, we made shrimp in a fennel cream sauce, served over pasta with a steamed artichoke on the side:


----------



## GreginND

Does anyone like Kimchi Bokkeumbap (Korean fried rice with kimchi)?

I was at a good friends house last night for dinner. She is Korean and we had a wonderful family style meal. It started with cooking beef and garlic on a griddle in the middle of the table:






After eating the beef, all the goodness that is left on the pan is used to make Kimchi Bokkeumbap. 






First, well fermented sour kimchi goes on and is fried. The juices of the cabbage help to deglaze the griddle and lifts up all that wonderful caramelized goodness.






Then the rice goes on.






It's all fried and mixed with bits of beef, garlic, kimchi and flavored with a bit of Korean gochujang sauce (a sweet and spicy red chili paste).


----------



## ibglowin

Looks great, man thats a lot of GARLIC!


----------



## the_rayway

Wow Greg, that looks fantastic!

I just tried Kimchi for the first time this summer when we had `Back Door Specials`every Friday at the University Kitchen. Our master chef would make up something totally different and gourmet each Friday, give it a hilarious name, and donate all the proceeds to charity. He was featured on one of those Food Network shows. Kimchi was part of a few of these specials, and it is sooo good! 

Here`s an idea of his `specials`
Backdoor Sausages (hot, Italian sausages)
Backdoor Breasts (chicken with a Korean flair)
Backdoor Balls (stuffed meatballs)
Backdoor Tacos
Backdoor Bibs & Babs
etc. 

We had the most hilarious Friday lunches at work!


----------



## Rocky

That really looks delicious Greg. I like all the "vitamin G" on the grill. Do you know what cut of beef was used? Looks like it could have been a flank steak or a skirt steak. I assume the rice was steamed before adding to the dish, correct? What did you drink with the meal. Looks like a good beer would have been well matched.


----------



## sour_grapes

Count me as another that thinks that Korean dish looks amazingly tantalizing. But why did your friend skimp on the garlic? Did you run out?  Really looks awesome -- I love kimchi.


----------



## GreginND

We had a nice Rhone white and a Sonoma Sauv Blanc with appetizers (cheese and grilled vegetables). With the meat, which was not spicy - I opened a bottle of 2002 Geyser Peak Reserve cabernet sauvignon. It was delicious. We finished that off before we got to the spicy rice.

Koreans love garlic. It was delicious.


----------



## GreginND

After a 13 hour flight, half of which was stuck sitting tied down to the seat with no service (flight attendants had to sit too) due to bad turbulence, I made it to Narita. I'm jet lagged. Just got back from having a bit of sushi at a well regarded place. It was delicious. Oh, got back to the hotel in time for what must have been a magnitude 3 or 4 earthquake. We were rocking a bit. I go to Sendai tomorrow for a couple days then back to Tokyo.


----------



## GreginND

Correction, 5.5 quake hit the Narita area.


----------



## Runningwolf

GreginND said:


> Correction, 5.5 quake hit the Narita area.



WOW you sure do experience it all Greg!


----------



## sour_grapes

I'm just starting a lamb stew....

Edited a few hours later, after said stew has been consumed: I wound up making a spicy stew, with lamb, onions, lots of shitake+crimini mushrooms, paprika, hot red pepper. Then, about 45 minutes before it was ready, I added cubes of butternut squash. This worked out very nicely.

As a side dish: cut brussels sprouts in half, brown them face down, turn over, and cover with asiago cheese.


----------



## Julie

Filipino food, oh was this stuff good!


----------



## Runningwolf

Steaks on the grill tonight.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I wound up making a spicy stew, with lamb, onions, lots of shitake+crimini mushrooms, paprika, hot red pepper...



I forgot an interesting wine twist to this story. I generally buy $4 bottles of wine to cook with. I had just finished a rather old, oxidized cabernet, and opened a $4 Chilean Carmenere that I had bought months ago, and had stored in the hot cupboard next to the stove. Put a cup and a half of the wine into the stew, then took a swig. Damn, that was pretty good! Took another swig -- yes! I wound up drinking that bottle with dinner!


----------



## GreginND

Paul, I only use wine I would drink for cooking. If you wouldn't want to drink it you probably don't want it in your food. And, yes, an inexpensive Carmenere can be delicious.

Well, I took a train to Sendai this morning and met some of my hosts students who took me out for sightseeing today. First stop was lunch. In Sendai the delicacy is beef tongue. I have to say it was grilled to perfection and absolutely delicious.






Then to some shrines and temples.































And dinner was more sushi. It was delicious.


----------



## Tess

that looks wonderful Gregg. Looks like fun too


----------



## jamesngalveston

my sister and my neice made 25 dozen of pork/beef tamales for the holidays.


----------



## GreginND

James, I LOVE tamales. I can almost smell those steaming.

Well, it's morning here in Sendai. After sightseeing and an early dinner, I found a bottle of wine to tide me over last night. I can take only so much beer. Tonight, perhaps, there will be more sake involved.







This morning the hotel had a very traditional Japanese breakfast. I'm perfectly happy with savory Asian breakfasts.


----------



## RegionRat

*Dinner at The Firehouse*

Roast beef, mushroom gravy, mashed potatoes, and sauteed asparagus.


RR


----------



## Boatboy24

Tandoori chicken, Indian style rice, yogurt based raita, and naan.


----------



## GreginND

At risk of overloading you with photos, I will share my 9 course formal kaiseki dinner that I enjoyed this evening with my hosts from Tohoku University. It was truly delicious.

First course was a variety of small bites. Sweet potato and some kind of fish, a seaweed dish of some kind and a small piece of squid with mushrooms.
















Second Course: A delicious rich miso soup






Third round: Sashimi ! ! !






Number 4: Smoked salmon with a salad






The 5th course: Another savory fish dish with a mushroom sauce with cooked diakon






6th on the menu: Yet more fish - this time topped with a savory sauce and bacon. Served with chestnut, pickled ginger shoot and I think burdock root? Or another root?






7 was a savory custard with mushrooms served in the most amazing little house dish











Number 8 - almost done: A unique rice noodle - this is a cold dish with wasabi in the broth. It is similar to cold soba that I have had but the noodles were made of rice, not buckwheat.






And finally dessert, number 9:


----------



## jamesngalveston

dang, cant there be a limit to the size of the pics post, one of the admins.


i resize all of mine to at least 1000 mp.


----------



## GreginND

I apologize. This is the size that gets automatically uploaded to Facebook. I can try to make them smaller and post them somewhere else for placing here.


----------



## jamesngalveston

if its a camer phone, are a digital, just resize in your camera settings, then they will all be the same size....


----------



## jamesngalveston

braised oxtails, with carrots, smothered leeks,and potatoes....
and some black berry wine....


----------



## GreginND

Well, I think the size changes depending on whether I upload it directly from my phone or upload it from my computer. There is no setting on the iPhone to change the size. It does it automatically.


----------



## jamesngalveston

your probably right about the iphone unable to edit picture size before you take a picture...they lack in some areas.
oh well...i hooked my puter to my big screen...so there ok...
nice pics as well...you posted...


----------



## JohnT

Sunday night, I made a good one. 

Roast Beef, Baked Pot, Mushroom Demiglaze, salad, and YORSHIRE PUDDING. 

I have been trying to make decent Yorkshire pudding since I first had it while eating prime rib at the Waldorf Astoria hotel. Try as I might, I just could not replicate the one I had there. It was crispy, full of air, and looked like it was made in a muffin pan.

Then I saw "Diners, drive ins, and dives", and a chef on this show made them by using proper pop-over pans. I ran right out and bought 3 of them. MAN DID THEY WORK! They came out great... Here is the recipe I used..

2 cups milk, 
2 cusp flour, 
4 eggs

1.5 tsp salt, 
1 tsp pepper (a lot, but tastes good) 
shot of red wine and a shot of worchestersire sauce.


heat milk/wine/worchestershire sauce in a pan until hot (not boiling). 
place pans into over at 375 to get them hot 
beat eggs, salt, and pepper until smooth, 
slowly add hot milk while whisking. 
Add flour and gently whisk in. There can be lumps when finished. 
Put batter into a pitcher. This will help to speed up filling the pan.

take pan out of oven. Give each cup a shot of cooking spay and return to oven to warm up again (about a minute). 

What makes the popovers "pop" is steam and the creation of a hard exterior shell. Failure comes when you allow the pan to cool down, so work quickly. Open oven and pour each cup full of batter then close the over door. Do not open the oven again or the popovers will fall. Cook for 40 minutes.

They turned out fantastic! It sounds a lot more complicated than it really is. Other than warming up the popover pans, this only took about 10 minutes to put together and get baking.


----------



## jamesngalveston

I do love yorkshire pudding...and really have never been pleased with the outcome...I am going to try this for sure.
Thanks for the info.....Now if i can find the pans....may have to get online.


----------



## JohnT

Oh, Almost forgot.. My 2011 petit Sarah to go along with it. 

After dinner, I lit a fire and watched my beloved Giants win against the Packers. 

There are times, unfortunately not many, where contentment washes over you and you simply KNOW that God truly does love you. 

This was one of those times.


----------



## jamesngalveston

is this the pan you refer to as a pop over pan.


----------



## Julie

GreginND said:


> Well, I think the size changes depending on whether I upload it directly from my phone or upload it from my computer. There is no setting on the iPhone to change the size. It does it automatically.


 
Greg, to let you know, your pics are coming thru just fine for me. There is a bar at the top of you pic that says it has been resized and to click here for full screen. So maybe it is just how different computers load the pics.


----------



## jamesngalveston

I think that is it julie...


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Oh, Almost forgot.. My 2011 petit Sarah to go along with it.
> 
> After dinner, I lit a fire and watched my beloved Giants win against the Packers.
> 
> There are times, unfortunately not many, where contentment washes over you and you simply KNOW that God truly does love you.
> 
> This was one of those times.



Are you a Leo? Here is a horoscope from The Onion:



> *Leo* There will soon come a time when your happiness depends on where and whether an enormous man catches a ball.


----------



## jamesngalveston

I guess that means if i fall in to container of poop, I will not come out smelling like roses....lol
Paul you are a funny Philosopher


----------



## RegionRat

GreginND said:


> At risk of overloading you with photos, I will share my 9 course formal kaiseki dinner that I enjoyed this evening with my hosts from Tohoku University. It was truly delicious........



Wow does that bring back memories!!! I wanna go back. 

I resized and reposted your pictures. Hope you dont mind


Thanks for sharing.

RR


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Greg, to let you know, your pics are coming thru just fine for me. There is a bar at the top of you pic that says it has been resized and to click here for full screen. So maybe it is just how different computers load the pics.



I used to be able to resize mine also but with my new phone I can't. Actually the bigger picture is easier to see the details.


----------



## LoveTheWine

Cream cheese stuffed chicken breasts wrapped in bacon.
Finished with Alfredo Penne.


----------



## Boatboy24

What else is in that cream cheese stuffing? I need to make this. Will probably do it on the grill.


----------



## jamesngalveston

I would like to know also, this looks very good, and want to try it....
maybe with a spinach salad, and some fresh green beans.....


----------



## JohnT

jamesngalveston said:


> is this the pan you refer to as a pop over pan.


 
Yes, that is it. I bought 3 of them and MAN DO THEY WORK GREAT! I have been trying to make good Yorkshire pudding for years and finally made a decent batch!



> Are you a Leo?


 
You just made the hair on my neck stand up. Yes, I am a Leo (born on 8/1).


----------



## JohnT

LoveTheWine, 

I would also like to know. Can you provide a full recipe (both the chicken and the pasta)? 

*PLEEEEEEEEESE????? *

Also, How did you end up baking the chicken so that the bacon is crisp, the chicken juicy, and the cheese did not all run out???


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> You just made the hair on my neck stand up. Yes, I am a Leo (born on 8/1).



Ha ha, pretty funny. I s'pose it was a 1 in 12 chance! :^)


----------



## LoveTheWine

Thanks for the kind words and likes everyone.
This chicken tasted awesome! very simple to make.


> * JohnT* LoveTheWine,
> 
> I would also like to know. Can you provide a full recipe (both the chicken and the pasta)?
> 
> PLEEEEEEEEESE?????
> 
> Also, How did you end up baking the chicken so that the bacon is crisp, the chicken juicy, and the cheese did not all run out???


Go easy near the edges when spreading the cheese and it will behave itself for the most part



_Here are the recipes (you can copy paste then to word):_



> *Bacon Wrapped Chicken*
> Ingredients
> - (6)	Chicken breasts
> - (1)	Block of cream cheese
> - (12)	strips bacon
> - Minced onion (2-4 tbs)
> - Minced chives (2-4 tbs)
> - Oregano (to your liking)
> Procedure
> Preheat oven to 400 f
> Butterfly the chicken and lightly pound breasts to ½” thick. Soften the cream cheese in a large bowl in Micro and then add onion, chives and oregano to the cheese and mix. Spread mix on all the chicken breasts and roll up tightly. Wrap bacon tightly around each chicken.
> Prepare a pan with rack placed in it, spray with cooking spray and place chicken on top. Put in Oven for 40 min.
> When cooked, take chicken out, turn on broiler and when ready broil the chicken for a few min to crisp bacon.
> Enjoy with pasta and delicious homemade wine.





> *Pasta Alfredo*
> Ingredients
> - Penne pasta
> - (1/4 cup)	unsalted butter
> - (1/2 cup)	light cream
> - (1/2 cup)	fresh grated parmesan cheese
> - Fresh or dried parsley and oregano
> - Salt and pepper
> Procedure
> Boil pasta for 10-11 min
> Melt butter in a pan on low heat. Stir in cream when melted. When warm season to your liking with salt, pepper and herbs. Keep warm till pasta is ready.
> When pasta is done, drain. Add cheese to the cream mixture and in turn mix into pasta.
> Serve immediately.







> *Boatboy24* What else is in that cream cheese stuffing? I need to make this. Will probably do it on the grill.


Let me know how this works. Grilling sounds good!


----------



## the_rayway

Yum! This is totally going on the menu for next week 

Today for lunch I had leftover mashed potatoes, gritswucht, and pears. 

Mom brought me special GF gritswucht from the butcher in Beausejour - thanks Mom! I would eat that stuff every day if I could. Mmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## JohnT

So am I.. 

Definitely doing that this Saturday!

Thanks and will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## RegionRat

*Saganiki*

A flaming Kasseri cheese.
Big hit with friends when entertaining.



RR


----------



## jamesngalveston

Im doing the stuffed chicken that lovethewine posted...
I added some chopped scallions and a little pineapple basil.
i closed the ends of the wrapped chicken with toothpic..
serving with fresh wilted salad and home made rice a roni with 
vermicilli and beef broth left over from making tamale meat....

thanks again lovethewine for recipe.....


----------



## sour_grapes

Baked some cod loins, then flaked them into a caper/butter/garlic/lemon sauce. Paired with garlic-braised mushrooms and kale, baked potato, and butternut squash. Paired with a Pinot Grigio and then (after that ran out) a Gruner Veltliner. Very tasty!


----------



## jamesngalveston

friday night t bone....sauteed portabella mushrooms cooked in bacon dripping with just a little worchester ..
steamed asparagus with a hollondaise sauce....
thats it..


----------



## the_rayway

Had my first 'outing' since my surgery yesterday, a date with Bryan!

I had bacon-wrapped, crab-stuffed prawns; French Onion Soup with toast & mounds of melted cheese on top; and a kale-strawberry salad.

Washed it down with a nice Merlot.


----------



## jamesngalveston

today is saturday, its cold here and raining....

so, it beef tips with mushrooms and scallions gravy
home made dumplings
steamed leeks 
ripe pears with a mild goat cheese


----------



## Julie

jamesngalveston said:


> today is saturday, its cold here and raining....
> 
> so, it beef tips with mushrooms and scallions gravy
> home made dumplings
> steamed leeks
> ripe pears with a mild goat cheese



Seriously, James, cold????????? it's 36 degrees, the snow is blowing sideways and it's wings and fries night!


----------



## jamesngalveston

julie...i know...im a wuss....its 46 here and raining...we hardly ever see 46 in the day time.....suppose to be like this for a week...which is abnormal.
i had to get my long johns out and my heavy coat....lol


----------



## Runningwolf

I made some stuffed green pepper soup today and tomorrow I'm making Zuppa Toscano soup.


----------



## jamesngalveston

never heard of stuff green pepper soup...can you post a link..
love stuffed peppers and this sounds good...
thanks...


----------



## Runningwolf

jamesngalveston said:


> never heard of stuff green pepper soup...can you post a link..
> love stuffed peppers and this sounds good...
> thanks...


Browned ground round and cooked rice are combined with chopped onions and green peppers with tomato sauce and beef broth in this soup seasoned with thyme and sage."
INGREDIENTS:
1 pound ground sirloin
1 head of garlic
2 green bell pepper, chopped
1 cup finely diced onion
1 (29 ounce) can diced tomatoes
1 (15 ounce) can tomato sauce	1 (14 ounce) can chicken broth
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme
1/4 teaspoon dried sage
salt and pepper to taste
1 cup white rice
DIRECTIONS:
1.	In a large stock pot brown ground meat. Drain fat and add pepper and onion. Cook until onion is translucent, not letting them brown.
2.	Add tomatoes, tomato sauce, broth, thyme, sage and season with salt and pepper. Cover and simmer for 30 to 45 minutes, until peppers are tender.
3.	In another saucepan boil 2 cups water, and add rice. Cook until rice is tender and then add to soup. Heat soup through and serve.


----------



## jamesngalveston

THanks Dan...think i will make one day this coming week...sounds exellent.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sure thing, there are other versions if you do a search for it. This is the first time I made it. When I decide to make something new, I like to look at all the different recipes and then tailor to the way I think I would like it best.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey James, I shut this off several hours ago and just checked on it because we are taking it to a friends house. I think I added too much rice to it (I didn't measure) because it is more of a gumbo now then the soup it was. LOL I know I'll have a lot left and what I am going to do is get some good sausage tomorrow morning to fry up and I am going to cut that up and add to it. I think it'll be awesome. Just an idea for enhancing left overs.


----------



## jamesngalveston

that sounds like a good idea to me...
i did a search on the net for it..I am defenitley making it..
not sure why i never heard of it...but what the heck..
I wish i had a big bowl now.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Dan do you make your own cup cheese....are buy it somewhere.


----------



## GreginND

Had a great day yesterday seeing old friends. One friend who lives in Tokyo now I haven't seen since college 28 years ago. We spent the day sightseeing at the Tsukiji market and Asakusa. We stopped for lunch in the Tsukishima district famous for monjayaki and okonomiyaki.

Okonomiyaki is like a savory pancake with seafood and cabbage.







Monjayaki is a different version which is less solid and more watery. But the base is seafood and cabbage still.






After a day of walking around Tokyo I met up with a former student of mine and we spent the evening in a fantastic oyster bar with lots of great food and drinks. I even had some Japanese white wine that was pretty darn good.











Yes, even oyster pizza . . . 





















fois gras and beef . .


----------



## the_rayway

Wow Greg! Sounds like you've been having some amazing meals lately. Lucky guy


----------



## Elmer

My wife is back on her weird diet so she had 5 oz of meat and a class of Pinot noir.

Since she left me to find for myself on such short notice , I cooked about all I could find with what emerged I have ( I spent all day painting my basement and can't feel anything below my chin)

I ended up with heating up some instant Mac & cheese, and 2 spicy black bean boca burgers.
Washed it all down with some homemade chianti and I am sweetening with cranberry juice.

I think I am going to start a road trip and come over to all your places for dinner, cause I don't eat like that on any day!


----------



## jamesngalveston

if your road trip leads you to galveston my friend, you will be fed like a king.....
come on down.....


----------



## RegionRat

*More of a Good Thing*

Stone crabs and steak, Just cant do much better.

Cracking Stone Crabs








RR


----------



## sour_grapes

I already know tonight's fare, because I made it last night: Basque-style lamb stew based loosely on this recipe.


(Their picture, not mine: )


----------



## jamesngalveston

my god i love stone crabs...I would eat beets before i eat lamb...but it looks good....
tonight is just home made chicken and rice.
tomorrow...i have to shop for thanksgiving..its a small crowd this year.
26...plus me and 1...if she shows...LOL.


----------



## Runningwolf

jamesngalveston said:


> my god i love stone crabs...I would eat beets before i eat lamb...but it looks good....
> tonight is just home made chicken and rice.
> tomorrow...i have to shop for thanksgiving..its a small crowd this year.
> 26...plus me and 1...if she shows...LOL.



Ok James, you know the rules by now. No pics and it didn't happen. I want to see picks of you and her! Yes of course the whole gang too!


----------



## jamesngalveston

ok...i promise pics on thanksgiving...promise.


----------



## jamesngalveston

i will be the little skinny guy at the head of the table...
lol
acutally...im 6-3 and about 240...with the cold weather..all I have been doing is cooking and eating..I may be 250 now....


----------



## Jericurl

Tonight will be Mahogany Beef Stew for supper. It's cooking now and smells amazing.
No idea what we will pair with it....likely a couple of Shiner's.


----------



## the_rayway

We're also having beef stew, with lots of carrots, potatoes, onions, and garlic. Mmmm! Will have a spinach salad and garlic toast on the side.


----------



## jamesngalveston

i cooked all day yesterday, and will cook a new york cheesecake and make some dirty rice dressing for tomorrow.
so tonight...I am having the elusive, all in one, man meal...
CHIllllllllllllli Dogggggggggs...ruf


----------



## Elmer

Left over pizza!
unless my wife and kiddies ate it on me, while they were home all day.

In that case probably heat something up that has been frozen for ages in the deep freezer!


----------



## jamesngalveston

freezer rule of thumb...if you can not identify it...best to toss......


----------



## the_rayway

We do a regular "eat ourselves out of the house" every few months. It really makes for some interesting meals! Mac-a-Pogies and Wiener-Water Soup anyone? Lol.

We're thinking we might go in with my sister on buying a cow next spring. That will give us enough meat to make it till next year likely. Possibly get in on a wild boar from my friend's farm too...meat heaven!


----------



## sour_grapes

We had a guest over tonight, staying through Thanksgiving. Thus, we had a reprise of a meal I reported here a week or so ago: cod loins swimming in a lemon/butter/garlic/caper sauce. Paired with sweet potatoes and braised fennel. the cod and sauce were outstanding.


----------



## Elmer

Meatballs & green olive stuffed with jalapeños for apps.

Turkey, mash taters, corn soufflé, stuffing.
Caramel porter, Jamison, pickle back shots, Irish coffee
Cookies, Ice cream cake, Heath bars, apple pie!

Apple pear sangria!


----------



## jamesngalveston

elmer, what is pickle back shots, have never heard of that.


----------



## jamesngalveston

dinner tonight....old fashioned mushroom meatload, mashed potatoes with some fresh garlic, green bean haystacks.....

making some crab artichoke dip for my football today and for monday night.


----------



## ibglowin

We had some good friends over last night and we had the full T-Day meal of leftovers. They were oohing all during the meal. I think they liked it. That Turkey (Achiote/Chipolte/Butter) rubbed beast was DA Bomb!


----------



## Fabiola

ibglowin said:


> We had some good friends over last night and we had the full T-Day meal of leftovers. They were oohing all during the meal. I think they liked it. That Turkey (Achiote/Chipolte/Butter) rubbed beast was DA Bomb!



Mike, every year I try a different approach to my turkey, keeping the "Mexican touch", since I normally have all my family here, so far my most popular turkey has been the rubbed and injected with mole, try it next time and you won't be disappointed...


----------



## ibglowin

Interesting, may have to give that one a try! Forgot to mention the gravy made from the drippings on this bird were to die for good as well. The rub had orange zest as well and then you cut up the oranges and placed them inside the cavity along with onion/celery etc. I was worried it would be heavy with an orange taste but there was no real sign of orange. Just savory goodness that went amazingly well with the turkey, potatoes, and stuffing. We had lots of extra that we are going to freeze and pull out to serve with roast chickens etc in the future. Just too darn good to toss!


----------



## Jericurl

Dinner tonight will be leftover gumbo.

I made a large batch of it a couple of weeks ago and froze some.
We are finally sick of turkey, dressing, and ham.
I'll be serving it with a bottle of the mezza luna white I finished up a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jamesngalveston

You can not go wrong with gumbo...frozen fresh are sitting on the burner for 3 days.

which I have done at deer camps, and fish camps..
just leaving simmering until its gone....lol


----------



## Jericurl

Yeah, this one has shrimp and sliced polish sausage in it.
Manthing gave me a little bit of side eye the first time he saw me chopping up the sausage to put it in gumbo a few years ago. I made a quick believer out of him.
Haven't convinced him to eat boudain yet. Granted, the only kind I can find around here doesn't look all that appetizing.


----------



## the_rayway

Tonight was the annual Advent Party at my parent's place, everyone brings a dish to share:

Bacon wrapped cherries, cheese balls & crackers, meatballs 3 different ways, samosas, shrimp cocktail, deviled eggs, bread, olive and meat trays, wings, etc. etc. And not the purchased stuff - all homemade. 

Cheesecake pops, butter tarts, whipped shortbread, wine, beer and mixes, plus hot apple cider. And caroling of course, for digestion purposes


----------



## jamesngalveston

I cant find good boudain here either. I go to lake charles a few times a year and get boudain,smoked sausage,tasso, and pork rinds.


----------



## Boatboy24

A perfect storm tonight: wife was out with the kids and Porterhouse steaks were on sale. I had a new pan I wanted to break in, so I seared a steak, then finished it in the oven. Made a red wine reduction with some of my cellar craft sterling CA Syrah. Served with sautéed 'shrooms and red skin mashed potatoes with herbs de Provence and garlic. Washed down with a 2010 Chateauneuf du Pape.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy, that sounds like a near-perfect meal. Was your new pan cast iron or carbon steel?

For me, tonight was fresh (store-bought) pasta, sauteed shrimp with lots of butter and garlic, and a truffle/artichoke/oil sauce. Washed it down with a Riesling.


----------



## jamesngalveston

boatboy that is about the perfect way to cook a steak for sure.it looks excellent.
unless you supped up your grill..lol
i added a jet burner to my gas grill and can get it so hot the cast iron grates glow yellow....i can cook a steak in like 3 minutes


----------



## the_rayway

Has anyone ever heard about breaking in a new Teflon pan and being a bird owner? My girlfriend didn't realize that the initial heating of the pan would kill her bird...

(although, I think most of use here use pans like cast, steel or copper)


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes: the new pan was an All Clad D5. I have a 12" cast iron pan that I use on the grill, but I've always had trouble keeping a good seasoning on it, so I don't use it too much. I love using it for making paella on the grill though.

james: I was all ready to fire up the grill and remembered about the new pan, so I went that route. I use a charcoal grill primarily, but you can get a great sear on a steak if you cook it on top of a chimney starter like this:







Not my cook, but a good reference.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> sour_grapes: the new pan was an All Clad D5. I have a 12" cast iron pan that I use on the grill, but I've always had trouble keeping a good seasoning on it, so I don't use it too much.



Oh, my apologies. When I read "break in," I immediately assumed cast iron or carbon steel (due to their "break in" requirements). I pretty much only use cast iron or carbon steel, so I was probably predisposed to thinking that is what you meant!


----------



## jamesngalveston

keeping a cast iron skillet are dutch oven seasoned is very simple.
i have 15 left to me by my mother, which some was her mothers mothers.
I have some very old ones.
Never ever use soap on them.
All ways clean while hot with hot water.
Put back on the burner, are etc and heat up.
Add bacon fat, crisco,old grease, etc.
wipe it off leaving some grease in it..
will be seasoned for ever.


----------



## jamesngalveston

left over breaded pork chops,rice and gravy, and brussle sprouts.
but i went to lake charles today...bought some tasso,and smoked sausage.
will make a big pot of jambalaya this weekend and die.


----------



## JohnT

the_rayway said:


> Has anyone ever heard about breaking in a new Teflon pan and being a bird owner? My girlfriend didn't realize that the initial heating of the pan would kill her bird...
> 
> (although, I think most of use here use pans like cast, steel or copper)


 
I NEVER use Teflon pans. You can not make a good pan sauce using non-stick!

Boatboy has me hankerin' for a steak. Need to root around in my fridge.


----------



## jamesngalveston

i dont use tefolon except for omelets. they are great for making an omelet.
you can never get a sauce right using teflon...you have to get those little brown burned bits that stick to iron sautee pans...period.


----------



## sour_grapes

jamesngalveston said:


> i dont use tefolon except for omelets. they are great for making an omelet.
> you can never get a sauce right using teflon...you have to get those little brown burned bits that stick to iron sautee pans...period.



I don't even like teflon for eggs. An egg will not stick to a well-seasoned steel or iron pan, especially if you use the amount of oil or butter that I crave!


----------



## the_rayway

sour_grapes said:


> I don't even like teflon for eggs. An egg will not stick to a well-seasoned steel or iron pan, especially if you use the amount of oil or butter that I crave!



I agree with all of you. When we were starting out, we used teflon because it was cheap. But now we only use enamel or cast iron, and we generally get it from a second hand store!

Those browned bits make the sauce, not worth making it without them!


----------



## jamesngalveston

tonight, its old fashioned grilled burgers dripping with grease, and lots of mayo,onion lettuce and some tomato.maybe some home made fries.ummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Boatboy24

Peri peri chicken, jasmine rice and grilled baby peppers.


----------



## jamesngalveston

jasmine rice and baby grilled pepper will go well the peri peri.
and some nice chilled wine....of course.


----------



## Boatboy24

jamesngalveston said:


> jasmine rice and baby grilled pepper will go well the peri peri.
> and some nice chilled wine....of course.



I just cracked open a bottle of my 2012 Peach.


----------



## Runningwolf

Prime Rib at a local golf course the has a very nice restaurant that always decorates for Christmas.


----------



## Boatboy24

Here's your plate:


----------



## Runningwolf

Jim that looks mighty tasty!


----------



## pjd

Home made potato soup for dinner with home made bread then the best bottle of Chilean Carmenere ever followed by an equally great Chilean Zinfandel finally finishing up this very cold night with a Chocolate-Coffee Stout. I might not remember posting this tomorrow!


----------



## Gwand

Boatboy24 said:


> Here's your plate:



Jim, you got to post that recipe. Looks fantastic. G


----------



## Rocky

Jim, did you use thighs for the peri peri? That's what it appears to be. I use the breast. Are the peppers hot, mild or sweet? Is that parsley in the rice?


----------



## jamesngalveston

i am making my moms famous Jambalaya, with Tasso and andouille sausage and chicken breast,


----------



## Julie

jamesngalveston said:


> i am making my moms famous Jambalaya, with Tasso and andouille sausage and chicken breast,



No shrimp?


----------



## jamesngalveston

morning julie...no shrimp in jambalaya...least not the original one...but like all things, there is only about 20 real cajun recipes, the rest are just made up ones...are knock offs...


----------



## Boatboy24

Gwand said:


> Jim, you got to post that recipe. Looks fantastic. G



http://www.primalgrill.org/recipe_details.asp?RecipeID=149&EpisodeID=37

Here you go. I use Nando's peri peri sauce that I can get at my grocery. I've read that other hot sauces work well too. I'm excited in that there is a Nando's restaurant opening soon about three miles from my house. 



Rocky said:


> Jim, did you use thighs for the peri peri? That's what it appears to be. I use the breast. Are the peppers hot, mild or sweet? Is that parsley in the rice?



Yes, those are thighs. Not pictured were some boneless, skinless breasts I made for my wife. It works well with them too, but I marinade for a shorter time. The peppers are sweet - a nice contrast to the spicy, savory chicken. I just give them a little olive oil, salt and pepper and throw them into a grill pan for a few minutes. In the rice is some chopped cilantro, which is also in the marinade and glaze. Parsley would work as well.


----------



## Julie

Morning James, actually I enjoy Jambalaya and have read up on it. It was originally from the Carribeans. There is three different types of Jambalaya - Creole, Cajun and white. White being the less common. I guess it is the Creole that uses the shrimp. Until now I really didn't pay too much attention to Creole and Cajun being different, I thought it was just one used tomatoes that the other did not.


----------



## Runningwolf

I also love jambalaya. Seems like I have to really read the menu though when I buy it out as every restaurant makes it different. Plus some use rice and others macaroni. Which do you use James. I thought it always had shrimp and sausage also.


----------



## jamesngalveston

we have two kinds of jambalaya at home...that is made in the home not a restaurant..there is the red with tomato paste,sauce,chopped tomatoes, and the brown which has no tomatoes, both using the holey trinity.
restaurants put anything in it from turtle to shrimp to crawfish.
it was a peasant food, brought over from the caribean but in la, the cajun (tasso) the german (sausage) and the american (chicken) all had there influenze.
I have never used noodles are pasta...only long grain rice, short grain is to gummy.
If you like jambalaya you should try Fish Couvillion


----------



## jamesngalveston

jambalaya....anyone want the recipe just pm me.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dang that looks good.


----------



## Julie

James, does that have tomato sauce in it? I thought Cajun Jambalaya does not use any type of tomatoes?


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight we made Coq au Vin Bianco. Very scrumptious.


----------



## vernsgal

plain old chilli and buns here tonight.


----------



## jamesngalveston

cajun jambalaya is a brown in color using no tomatoes
creole jambalaya is red in color , normally.

and i guess the creole is red becuase they could get the tomatoes easily, where as the cajun sold theres not using...not real sure.
a creole can feed 1 family with 3 chickens
a cajun can feed 3 families with 1 chicken.
same as in gumbos.....creole is a red gumbo, a cajun is brown gumbo.
not real sure why..

i will have to ask about that...


----------



## RegionRat

Got the smoker out for a friend's birthday party. Did 30# of pork.

I heard the words 'food porn,' used, lol.







RR


----------



## GreginND

OMG, you guys are killing me with the Jambalaya and the pork butt. The bark on that pork!!! Lovely!


----------



## Runningwolf

I agree this all sounds great. So Greg you can stomach good 'ol American food also? LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

RegionRat said:


> Got the smoker out for a friend's birthday party. Did 30# of pork.
> 
> I heard the words 'food porn,' used, lol.
> 
> View attachment 12305
> 
> 
> View attachment 12306
> 
> 
> RR



Nice butt! Am I allowed to say that here? 

Tonight we did slow cooker pulled chicken chipotle tacos.


----------



## sour_grapes

Went back to the well -- Hanger steak with chimichurri sauce, roast potatoes, and broccoli with garlic/oil/chx broth.


----------



## jamesngalveston

pepperjack meatloaf, hashbrowns, and some steamed asparagus....
its a light night.


----------



## cmason1957

Homemade (is there any other kind) Chili. I am a with beans kind of guy and use both red kidney and black beans. Mild on the spice to keep the wife happy.


----------



## jamesngalveston

nothing better then homemade chili. loaded with cheese, and chopped onions and bunch of crackers....dang it man...i may make some tomorrow


----------



## cmason1957

jamesngalveston said:


> nothing better then homemade chili. loaded with cheese, and chopped onions and bunch of crackers....dang it man...i may make some tomorrow



That is how it is eaten around here and for me a splash or three of Tabasco.


----------



## ibglowin

Hadn't had a Pork Chop in a year. Picked up some nice thick cut pork tenderloin. Did a redo on the Chanterelle Mushrooms with Shallots sautéed in butter and fresh green beans from Thanksgiving. Used the same pan drippings and tossed in the 1.5" thick tenderloins into the SS pan. Pan seared them for 10-15 minutes then into the oven they went to finish off at 350. Then pulled the tenderloins off after 20 min to rest and added some of my *last bottle* of CC Showcase Chateau du Pays that is now *almost 4 years old!* 

Who ever says kit wines don't age well is full of [email protected]! This wine was amazing. 

Only used about a cup to deglaze the pan drippings then concentrated them into a nice demi-glaze to drip on top of the tenderloins and the smashed taters! 

Oh yea, this was a to die for meal and its only Wednesday night!


----------



## jamesngalveston

sounds really good...dude...you can cook.


----------



## the_rayway

Wow Mike. Can I come by for dinner?

Tonight was baked beans (Mom's recipe), raw fruit & veggies, and fresh Bothwell cheese. I feel to crappy with this cold to do much.


----------



## ibglowin

Always make enough for unexpected guest and or leftovers!


----------



## jamesngalveston

beer battered shrimp tonight with steamed new potatoes with bacon butter and a garden salad. pretty simple....


----------



## Boatboy24

Mad Elf Ale. 

And some chicken taco leftovers.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pasta Bolognese. Homemade bread. Valpolicella Ripasso.


----------



## GreginND

Our wine tasting group is having a holiday party tonight. Lots of pot luck foods and lots of wine! Can't wait.


----------



## sour_grapes

Going to a friend's house for manicotti. Bringing a relatively inexpensive ($20) bottle of Amarone, purchased at Trader Joe's. The vintner's name is Pasqua.


----------



## ibglowin

Had a small holiday gathering with some good friends last night.

Appetizers were Smoked Salmon and Goat Cheese Bruschetta served with Champagne







Main course was grilled crusted 2" thick cut Lamb Chops (Costco) with herbs de provence.
Oven Roasted Tri Color Fingerling Potatoes
Field Green salad blend with a balsamic vinaigrette.






Meal was paired with a nice Syrah and a Rhone red blend (GSM) 

Desert was Key Lime Pie with a little drizzle of Raspberry Rhubarb syrup on top and Coffee.


----------



## jamesngalveston

man , you like to eat well.....me too.
tonight , old fashioned pot roast with carrots,taters,onion,bellpepper.


----------



## ibglowin

It is that time of year James!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Had a small holiday gathering with some good friends last night.
> 
> Appetizers were Smoked Salmon and Goat Cheese Bruschetta served with Champagne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main course was grilled crusted 2" thick cut Lamb Chops (Costco) with herbs de provence.
> Oven Roasted Tri Color Fingerling Potatoes
> Field Green salad blend with a balsamic vinaigrette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meal was paired with a nice Syrah and a Rhone red blend (GSM)
> 
> Desert was Key Lime Pie with a little drizzle of Raspberry Rhubarb syrup on top and Coffee.



Mike: dinner looks and sounds amazing. Is that an herbed goat cheese with the salmon? Anything else about that appetizer you can share?


----------



## ibglowin

*Smoked Salmon and Goat Cheese Bruschetta*

How about the recipe! This was a HUGE hit and it was so easy to prepare. Almost could put this recipe in the "3 Ingredient Cook Book"  It was really good.

*Smoked Salmon and Goat Cheese Bruschetta*

Yield: 4-6 servings

INGREDIENTS:
8 ounces cream cheese, softened
4 ounces goat cheese, softened
1 clove of garlic
1 tablespoon finely chopped chives
salt and pepper to taste
12 slices of baguette
softened butter

DIRECTIONS:
1. In a medium bowl, use an electric mixer to combine the cream cheese, goat cheese, garlic and chives. Add salt and pepper to taste. Set aside.

2. Preheat oven or toaster oven to 400 degrees. Lightly butter one side of the pieces of baguette and arrange butter side down on a baking sheet. Bake the baguette until lightly toasted, about 5-7 minutes. You can also grill the bread, just keep your eye on it so it doesn’t burn.

3. Allow the bread to cool slightly. Slather on a layer of the goat cheese spread and top with smoked salmon and garnish with chives.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Goat Cheese Bruschetta
looks like a winner, think i will serve that as an appetizer for christmas dinner. thanks...


----------



## Boatboy24

jamesngalveston said:


> Goat Cheese Bruschetta
> looks like a winner, think i will serve that as an appetizer for christmas dinner. thanks...



Exactly. I wanted to smoke some salmon anyway. This will be perfect. Thanks Mike!


----------



## ibglowin

You bet. I pushed the "Easy Button" I have to admit……


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

*Chez Koz*

Friends, here is the maiden thread of one of my deepest passions - pairing food with wine, a romance that is still better than Twilight! How they have gone together for so long, I love it! As such, these are only my opinions (and everyone is entitled to their wrong opinion ) With that said, I hope this serves to inspire any who read it to take adventurous risks and enjoy the power of wine accompanied meals! Should you care for a recipe of something you see here - please just ask, I'll be glad to provide one!

My friends, Enjoy!

~I love cooking with wine....sometimes I even add the food!~

Tonight will be:

Tomato-Basil Bruschetta (served with 2011 Pinot Grigio, followed by:

Home-made Chicken Koz Parmegeana with herbed spaghetti and zesty garlic bread (served with 2010 Cabernet Sauvignon), finally: 

Home-made strawberry shortcake with Koz-zinfandel glaze over vanilla ice-cream (served with 2012 Riesling).


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, tonight I made this Creole Oyster Stew. One interesting twist is that I bought these oysters from JamesnGalveston's cousin!

The first shot is my roux, and the second is the finished stew. It turned out delicious and _very_ rich.


----------



## olusteebus

Man, I hate it that I couldn't make it up there last night but if you give some of us a couple of days notice, we would really enjoy dinner at your place. I'll bring some wine.


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Olu (Oh-Loo) 

I am all the way up north in Virginia, my friend! However, I would have no problem hosting you! Thank you!


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Tonight will be:

Traditional Caesar Salad with home-made Caesar parmegean dressing and herbed croutons (served with a 2011 Vidal Blanc), followed by:

London Broil Al'Koz, with seasoned twice-baked potatoes and white-wine sautéed asparagus spears (served with a 2011 Cabernet Sauvignon), finally:

Triple Chocolate (and fudge) Cake with mint creamed cheese icing (served with a 2012 Moscato).


----------



## Boatboy24

What time is dinner?


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Captain, (Boatboy)

Well, since its so nice out we are probably going to rock out dinner (and I think there may be the addition of Lobster tails as well) and watch the Caps destroy the Hurricanes of NC! I'll tip a glass to the Great 8!

Hoozah!


----------



## Boatboy24

9CourseWineMusician said:


> Captain, (Boatboy)
> 
> Well, since its so nice out we are probably going to rock out dinner (and I think there may be the addition of Lobster tails as well) and watch the Caps destroy the Hurricanes of NC! I'll tip a glass to the Great 8!
> 
> Hoozah!



He could hit the 400 goal mark tonight.


----------



## the_rayway

Hey WineMusician - you should check out the 'What's For Dinner?' thread. That's where most of us share our pairings. We've got some amazing cooks on this forum.


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

RayWay,

Why thank you! I'll definitely do that!


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Gold Soup:

Add 24 carrots ;-)

Just kidding, I will find some recipes to contribute soon!


----------



## jamesngalveston

paul that looks great man... justin was just here, along with the summer sausage you send, thank you very much.....
we had a glass of wine and I told him i wanted to put together a care package of about a case of wine, and some other things here that u cant get up there.
I am sorry we did not have blue crab on the truck when it was there , it was a bad season and suppliers were limited...the people in maryland pay more for the crab then we do in texas so they get the bulk of it from the gulf.
Imagine that, maryland blue crab from the gulf of mexico..been happeing for years.
Any how.....if you have not had crab claws fried, are baked in butter..you are missing out...hope we have some for you next year.


----------



## jamesngalveston

thought i had thoughted out chicken last night , it was steak..
took out steak today, it was chicken....have to get my labeling done better.
double dipped fried chicken,taters,gravy,and brussel sprouts.


----------



## the_rayway

Double dipped fried chicken, wild rice medley, creamy cucumber salad, and homemade honey dill dip. With a nice glass of Cab/Merlot/Garnacha.

Am craving lamb like a mad thing lately, will have to go exploring at the butcher shop soon!


----------



## jamesngalveston

hey, u cant have double dipped fried chicken...thats what i am having...with rice/gravy and brussel sprouts...
besides...you cant taste anything....lol
u go girl


----------



## sour_grapes

Just be on the safe side -- make chicken-fried steak! 

I did not know that about Marylanders buying Gulf crab. Well, I suppose the Gulf is a lot bigger than the Bay. I'd love to try the claws the way you suggested.

Your proposed CARE package sounds lovely, but please don't feel obligated. Sharing regional specialities is nice, though!


----------



## Boatboy24

Chinese take out. Spring rolls and shrimp with lobster sauce. Washed down with Eclipse Sauv Blanc.


----------



## Gwand

Boatboy24 said:


> Chinese take out. Spring rolls and shrimp with lobster sauce. Washed down with Eclipse Sauv Blanc.



Boat boy, how is the eclipse SB? I am two months into bulk aging mine. How long did you age before cracking open a bottle? GWand.


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Tonight will be:

Creamed Cheese Mushroom Koz Poppers with creamy cilantro dipping sauce (served with a 2011 Sauvignon Blanc), followed by:

Red wine Coq-au-Koz with steamed vegetables and white-wine rice medley and home-made sourdough crusts (served with 2010 Malbec), finally:

Sweet and Savory Fruit Salad (served with 2012 White Zinfandel).


----------



## Boatboy24

Gwand said:


> Boat boy, how is the eclipse SB? I am two months into bulk aging mine. How long did you age before cracking open a bottle? GWand.



Mine's not even a year old and I'm down to a case.


----------



## jamesngalveston

been cooking home made chilli since this morning...smell excellent.
big bowl, cheese,chopped onions....and lots of crackers....
mans meal......


----------



## the_rayway

We did latkes with apple sauce and sour cream, fruit salad, and spicy dilly beans. Easy, yummy and perfect for a bloody cold day.


----------



## cmason1957

Smoked ham that I injected with rum, butter, brown sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg,and some cloves. It will be in the smoker for about 3 hours, just to warm it through and give it a nice smoky taste. Scalloped potatoes, salad, green bean casserole, garlic shrimp pasta, homemade cranberry sauce, death by chocolate, pink salad, and something my son-in-law is bringing. Plus lots of wine.


----------



## Rocky

the_rayway said:


> We did latkes with apple sauce and sour cream, fruit salad, and spicy dilly beans. Easy, yummy and perfect for a bloody cold day.



Sounds great. I like latkes but I think I like gratchkes better.


----------



## the_rayway

Rocky said:


> Sounds great. I like latkes but I think I like gratchkes better.



Ok Rocky - what's a gratchke? Lol, Sounds interesting...


----------



## Rocky

the_rayway said:


> Ok Rocky - what's a gratchke? Lol, Sounds interesting...



It is what I use to unlock my garage! 

Sorry, Rae, I just couldn't resist that one!


----------



## jamesngalveston

i got pulled in also..had to look up what a gratcke was..
i get it now..garage key...lol
very good rocky,


----------



## Runningwolf

On this damp rainy day, I made the perfect companion, Buffalo Chicken Soup!


----------



## jamesngalveston

Guest coming....

Tonight is a bone in pork loin, cored the center and stuffed with cream cheese and rosemary, then plugged the ends.....
black wild rice with a cashew paste.
wilted salad with porkbelly
bartlett pear poached in peach blush, stuffed with chopped dates marinated with some vsop brandy.


----------



## Boatboy24

Runningwolf said:


> On this damp rainy day, I made the perfect companion, Buffalo Chicken Soup!



Thanks for the reminder Dan. That soup was a hit with both me and the wife last year. I need to resurrect the recipe and make it again.


----------



## sour_grapes

Short ribs, done sous vide. Baked potato, roasted carrots and thyme, and baked beets, then sliced and turned into beet salad, i.e., served with balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Short ribs, done sous vide. Baked potato, roasted carrots and thyme, and baked beets, then sliced and turned into beet salad, i.e., served with balsamic vinegar.



Sounds awesome. I need to get a sous vide cooker.


----------



## sour_grapes

Jim,
I have mentioned this before, so forgive me if this is a repeat. I made my own temperature controller, and use it to control the temperature of a crockpot. You can also buy such a controller ready to go from Auber Instruments. (Much cheaper if you do it yourself.) That and a vacuum sealer and you are in business. Let me know if you want more info.

Here is an old picture of some short ribs. Here I was experimenting with how "rare" I could make them. You cook them long and low, and so they get tender, but they are medium-rare instead of well done. I now make them a little more well done than the ones in this photo, more like medium.


----------



## ibglowin

Got enough Hot Sauce Dan!  



Runningwolf said:


> On this damp rainy day, I made the perfect companion, Buffalo Chicken Soup!


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Tonight will be:

Hearty Salami and Swiss on club crackers (served with 2011 Sauvignon Blanc), followed by:

Italian sausages with stewed onions and peppers, shaved potatoes and spiced corn and pepper succotash (served with 2010 Shiraz), finally:

Red velvet cake with creamed cheese icing (served with 2012 White Zinfandel).


----------



## sour_grapes

I think I am glad to see some of the wines duplicated from day to day. I was starting to either wonder how many people live at Chez Koz, or else feel inadequate that I cannot polish off three bottles a night at Chez Paul!


----------



## tonyt

Tonight is Catfish Pontchartrain and Chicken and Sausage Gumbo. Take out Cajun a block from home. Bon


----------



## jamesngalveston

Catfish Pontchartrain, excellent, as well as the gumbo....ummmm


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

We like variety, Sour Grapes, however, we just enjoy a vast wine rack a la Chez Koz  *don't read too much into it, right now, just 'budget' wines...*


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Tonight will be:

Sweet deer sausage with provolone cheese and chive hor'dourves one club crackers with creamed cheese spread (served with a 2011 Viognier), followed by:

Petite cob-style salad with a white-wine balsamic vinaigrette dressing and home-made herbed croutons (served with a 2011 Chardonnay), followed by:

Seasoned salmon stuffed prawns with garlic hollandaise sauce over a bed of white-wine sautéed asparagus (served with a 2011 Pinot Grigio), followed by:

Hearty French onion soup in a home-made sourdough bread-bowl, with fresh baguette (served with a 2010 Cabernet Sauvignon), followed by:

Champagne-injected butter-ball turkey with herbed mashed potatoes and fresh vegetable medley and herbed crostini (served with 2011 Sauvignon Blanc), followed by:

Salted and spiced deviled eggs with shrimp and onion relish (served with a 2011 Seyval Blanc), finally:

Dark chocolate hot fudge sundae with cognac-glazed walnuts and vanilla ice-cream (served with 2012 Riesling), followed by:

Prayers and festivities and good old fashioned celebration of the season of Christmas and the joy therein (served with hot coffee)!

Merry Christmas and a very happy holiday my friends!


----------



## sour_grapes

Holy cow (although that is the only animal missing!) -- I just gained 5 lbs and feel a little drunk just from reading that!


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Sour Grapes, the beef is 'represented' by the French Onion soup - its base is beef broth or consumme, depending on your taste. :-D I was hoping to represent beef as well and that was the most fluid (no pun intended) way I could :-D

What can I say, us Sicilians don't mess around when it comes to food - especially the HOLIDAYS!


----------



## sour_grapes

Ahh, yeah, I missed that. Wow, I am stuffed....


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Happy holidays, Sour Grapes! God bless!


----------



## Elmer

Leftover turkey!


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Tonight will be:

Stuffed Pablano Peppers with Chorizo and Asiago Drizzle (served with 2011 Chenin Blanc), followed by:

Chile and Cheese Oyster Tacos with Chipolte spread and fresh onions, tomatoes, lettuce and home-made picco (served with 2008 Chardonnay), finally:

Home-made raspberry sopapias with home-made whipped cream (served with 2012 White Zinfandel).


----------



## JohnT

9CourseWineMusician said:


> Tonight will be:
> 
> Stuffed Pablano Peppers with Chorizo and Asiago Drizzle (served with 2011 Chenin Blanc), followed by:
> 
> Chile and Cheese Oyster Tacos with Chipolte spread and fresh onions, tomatoes, lettuce and home-made picco (served with 2008 Chardonnay), finally:
> 
> Home-made raspberry sopapias with home-made whipped cream (served with 2012 White Zinfandel).


 

This menu surprises me (after that Christmas meal). I was really expecting a "TUMS / ROLAIDS" entrée today after all of that good eating on christmas!


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

I can spice it up for you, Maestro - add crumbled chorizo to the oyster tacos too! :-D


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Tonight will be:

Sicilian Nachos (served with 2011 Sauvignon Blanc), followed by:

Texas Toast personal pizzas with home-made sauce and custom toppings (served with 2010 Pinot Noir), finally:

Sugar dusted and fudge dipped strawberries (served with 2012 White Zinfandel).


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Tonight will be:

Champagne-washed shrimp cocktail with home-made cocktail sauce (served with 2011 Sauvignon Blanc), followed by:

Bleu Cheese bacon cheeseburger stuffed onions over cilantro aoli noodles with Italian crostini (served with 2010 Cabernet Sauvignon), finally:

Chocolate chip cupcakes with buttercream creamed cheese icing (served with 2011 Riesling).


----------



## Julie

Sincere we already have a thread on what is being served for dinner, I am moving this whole thread there.


----------



## jamesngalveston

chicken a la king over noodles, with fresh steamed brocoli.
and spiced apple fried apple pies.


----------



## pjd

Julie said:


> Sincere we already have a thread on what is being served for dinner, I am moving this whole thread there.



I wondered why I read all this before!


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Funny I was actually going to ask you, Lady Julie, to do just that - move my Chez Koz thread here - so thanks.

Where did my 'Yo Mama (Compliments!)' thread in 'Joke Forum' go?


----------



## John_Kelvin

Meat is good for health
Good choice


----------



## Runningwolf

John_Kelvin said:


> Meat is good for health
> Good choice



Sorry john this is your last dinner


----------



## jamesngalveston

dang.. i hope i never can one of the alert things....


----------



## the_rayway

I don't understand...?


----------



## Runningwolf

The guy was a spammer and I banned him


----------



## the_rayway

Of course.
You Mods are GOOD!! Right on.
(I'm a bit thick lately, apparently...)


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Tonight will be:

Bacon-wrapped scallops with lemon-butter sautéed bean sprouts (served with 2011 Vidal Blanc), followed by:

Lemoned Herb baked Salmon with white wine hollandaise sauce, with wild rice pilaf and buttered peas (served with 2010 Chardonnay), finally:

Home-made pecan pie with hazelnut whipped cream (served with 2012 Moscato).


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Tonight will be:

Parsley and spice beef tar-tar on herbed leak spears (served with 2011 Seyval Blanc), followed by:

Pan-seared veal marscalla with herbed mushroom risotto and baby onions swimming with buttered corn (served with 2010 Shiraz), finally:

Cinnamon and sugar glazed pain-perdu with creamed cheese icing (served with 2012 Champagne).


----------



## JohnT

9CourseWineMusician said:


> Tonight will be:
> 
> Parsley and spice beef tar-tar on herbed leak spears (served with 2011 Seyval Blanc), followed by:
> 
> Pan-seared veal marscalla with herbed mushroom risotto and baby onions swimming with buttered corn (served with 2010 Shiraz), finally:
> 
> Cinnamon and sugar glazed pain-perdu with creamed cheese icing (served with 2012 Champagne).


 
How many people do you cook for?


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

7 people in all (us Sicilians stick together you know?  lol!)


----------



## sour_grapes

Care to make it 8?


----------



## JohnT

9CourseWineMusician said:


> 7 people in all (us Sicilians stick together you know?  lol!)


 
Oh, OK.. 

Seemed like a lot of food and wine for just 2 people.


----------



## Boatboy24

Snowing here, as it is on much of the east coast. So tonight is comfort food. Whole roasted chicken with roasted carrots, taters and onions. About to make gravy with the giblets and the drippings.


----------



## shoebiedoo

OK, I'm of the deep end here but with 5 inches of snow and wind chills in the single digits, I decided on grilled pork loin twice baked potatoes and green beans, paired with a Pinot Noir.  GREAT DAY FOR A BBQ


----------



## sour_grapes

Sherry/chardonnay-braised pork chop and kale (mushrooms, onions, thyme, garlic) with baked potatoes.


----------



## Boatboy24

Shoe: one of my favorite things to do during/after a big snowstorm is cook a big meal outside on the grill and/or smoker. Good on ya!


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

You are welcome anytime, Sour Grapes!


----------



## JohnT

I found a 3 pound packet of ground beef in my freezer. Nice to have since getting to the store is not really an option. Also found a box of corn bread mix. I sense chilli in my future. 

My chilli has a Hungarian flair to it. Sort of a cross between tex-mex chilli and a nice Hungarian goulash. I also shove in lots of mushrooms. 

YUM!


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

That sounds amazing, Maestro!


----------



## jamesngalveston

was having steaks but a lady friend is coming in from dallas tomorrow, so tonight will be , baked ham, turnip greens with some ham trimmings, grilled turnips floating in bacon butter, and some peach blush.
apple pie with some hot streusel.


----------



## the_rayway

Snow storm, it took nearly an hour to get home, and the truck got stuck on the bridge. Again. Thus, quick meal:

Kids: chicken fingers & tater tots
Adults: chicken & pork souvlaki, tater tots, and tzatziki

Later: Orange Chocolate Port, or mulled Malbec


----------



## GreginND

Korean style chicken with kimchee, rice and kim (seasoned seaweed sheets).


----------



## Runningwolf

OK Greg here comes a negative towards you . Other than the weekend at the AWS Convention with you, I have to say all the food you post looks really bad to me compared to everyones elses dishes. With that said, I hate vegetables and most seafood. But you do take good pictures! BUT...it is cool to see what you're eating as you travel around the world, my friend!


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Tonight will be:

Old-bay seasoned crab spring rolls with home-made duck sauce (served with 2011 Vidal Blanc), followed by:

White-wine marinated, sage breaded, fried oyster po-boy sandwiches with a creamy cilantro pesto spread on old-bay dusted hoagie rolls, with fried rosemary potatoes and onions and seasoned corn and pea succotash (served with 2011 Pinot Girgio), finally:

Home-made brown-sugar apple crisp topped with cheddar cheese and pecans (served with 2012 Brute).


----------



## ckvchestnut

I think all the food looks fantastic  ours will be oven roasted beef with ginger puréed sweet potatoes and steamed snow peas... Served with elderberry wine. Dessert only served occasionally but made a homemade banana walnut loaf last night - may have a slice later!


----------



## GreginND

Dan, how about a big pot of good old midwestern Chili with beef and pork. Oh, sorry - I put some carrots and celery in it. Hope that's ok. This is just the thing for a cold winter's day while watching the NDSU Bison win their third FCS National Championship in a row.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ahhh now you're talking. It looks wonderful except for the carrots. Just replace them with red peppers.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Greg you are cooking now.....agree with runningwolf...remove carrots and add red pepper....


----------



## jamesngalveston

Tonight is a simple steak dinner for me and friend from dallas....ribeye seared at about 400. then in the oven to finish....stuffed shitake shrums, instead of baked potato. green salad,texas toast and some bananas foster for desert.....
and since she is going home tomorrow, im making some navy bean soup.


----------



## Julie

Greg, don't listen to those two leave the carrots in!!!!!!!


----------



## ckvchestnut

jamesngalveston said:


> ..... and since she is going home tomorrow, im making some navy bean soup.



Smart man!


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey James how did that navy bean soup work out for you that you made for your sister?


----------



## Pumpkinman

That is so nice of you to treat your sister to a nice homemade meal!


----------



## jamesngalveston

lol, it was very good.....


----------



## cimbaliw

From the heart of continental Europe; seasoned and floured chops pan fried and smothered in onions. Served with boiled potatoes and baked apple. Paired with apfelwein. Cast iron skillet... mandatory.


----------



## sour_grapes

Last night was LobsterFest 2014. For the fourth year in a row, we followed this wonderful recipe for sous-vide lobster. It is a decadent and sumptuous dish: butter-poached lobster on toasted bread, topped with a rich lobster-stock/cream sauce, herbed creme fraiche,and salmon caviar. It was accompanied by a potato gallete and sauteed fennel avec herbes de Provence. Lots of Champagne and Chardonnay were disposed of, too. Finished with strawberries and (real) whipped cream.


----------



## ckvchestnut

sour_grapes said:


> Last night was LobsterFest 2014. For the fourth year in a row, we followed this wonderful recipe for sous-vide lobster. It is a decadent and sumptuous dish: butter-poached lobster on toasted bread, topped with a rich lobster-stock/cream sauce, herbed creme fraiche,and salmon caviar. It was accompanied by a potato gallete and sauteed fennel avec herbes de Provence. Lots of Champagne and Chardonnay were disposed of, too. Finished with strawberries and (real) whipped cream.



Wow! Thanks for sharing recipe I've bookmarked that to try later! Yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Last night was LobsterFest 2014. For the fourth year in a row, we followed this wonderful recipe for sous-vide lobster. It is a decadent and sumptuous dish: butter-poached lobster on toasted bread, topped with a rich lobster-stock/cream sauce, herbed creme fraiche,and salmon caviar. It was accompanied by a potato gallete and sauteed fennel avec herbes de Provence. Lots of Champagne and Chardonnay were disposed of, too. Finished with strawberries and (real) whipped cream.



Wow. That looks heavenly. I'm starting to get the itch for a SV setup. Was looking at the Anova. It seems like a nice piece of gear.


----------



## jamesngalveston

paul, you sure do like to eat well...looks excellent, just excellent..

footnote:::: this may be the year that we actually can get some of the new giant species of shrimp invaded from china....i saw some last year, that measured 18 inches, and about 2 lbs.....taste was just like normal shrimp just about 10 times the size...cut one up in slices like a scallop, and they were great.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow. That looks heavenly. I'm starting to get the itch for a SV setup. Was looking at the Anova. It seems like a nice piece of gear.



I had not seen the Anova, until my neighbor mentioned it to me. I have probably mentioned this before, but I set up my own rig, using a PID temperature controller to control the heating on a crockpot. (Like others have done for a Brewbelt.) You can get a PID for small money. However, at $200, the Anova looks pretty affordable.


----------



## sour_grapes

jamesngalveston said:


> paul, you sure do like to eat well...looks excellent, just excellent..
> 
> footnote:::: this may be the year that we actually can get some of the new giant species of shrimp invaded from china....i saw some last year, that measured 18 inches, and about 2 lbs.....taste was just like normal shrimp just about 10 times the size...cut one up in slices like a scallop, and they were great.



I had not heard of this invasive species. Do you know what it is called (so I can read more about it)? While it does sound like good eating, it sounds dang scary to the Gulf's ecosystem. Do you know what the environmental outlook is?


----------



## jamesngalveston

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/12/16/giant-cannibal-shrimp-worry-gulf-coast-watchers/


----------



## ckvchestnut

jamesngalveston said:


> paul, you sure do like to eat well...looks excellent, just excellent.. footnote:::: this may be the year that we actually can get some of the new giant species of shrimp invaded from china....i saw some last year, that measured 18 inches, and about 2 lbs.....taste was just like normal shrimp just about 10 times the size...cut one up in slices like a scallop, and they were great.



Drooling!!!


----------



## ckvchestnut

jamesngalveston said:


> http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/12/16/giant-cannibal-shrimp-worry-gulf-coast-watchers/



It seems worrisome but then couldn't fishermen focus on catching them instead of the local shrimp, make more money while letting the other ones populate and grow more? Those would be marketable in my opinion! Maybe someone dumped some there on purpose in preparation for having them to harvest... Now I'm not jumping to any conclusions here or anything!


----------



## jamesngalveston

no one really knows there habits, breeding, feeding, etc.
shrimp are migratory, they go from a small nothing to full size in about 2 mos. Not sure how marketable they will be even if we could get them in numbers....
and there is no fed regulations on them and by the time legislation could be passed, laws, etc they may out number the original species...
who knows....


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Tonight will be:

Vodka marinated shrimp cocktail with homemade cocktail sauce (served with 2011 Sauvignon Blanc), followed by:

Lobster cordon bleu with a light white wine reduction and old-bay broccoli and rice medley and buttermilk corn bread (served with 2011 Pinot Grigio), finally:

Cinnamon rolls with creamed cheese icing and walnut crumble (served with 2012 Brute).


----------



## the_rayway

Tonight was fried rice and ginger beef with a Cabernet/Merlot/Garnacha.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Tonight was a great steak and homemade turkey soup ( I made ), bread and a glass of Cab in front of the fireplace in order to stay warm !


----------



## DirtyDawg10

OK I'm a little late but I'm gonna post it anyway. This is my Christmas prime rib dinner with potatoes and white asparagus. I know, I had beer with it instead of wine  one demerit!


----------



## jamesngalveston

jeesh i can taste that prime rib...steak night is just two days away....


----------



## Boatboy24

With the weather as cold as it's been, I continue to work on the chicken and wild rice soup I made with the scraps from last week's chicken roast. So, grilled cheese and soup again!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Yesterday was maple jack rotisserie BBQ chicken with steamed green beans and homemade chili pepper cornbread... And a taste of DB out if the primary!! Just a taste! Was doing an SG reading and couldn't help myself... Better check the freezer for what's on tonight... Could be crockpot tandoori butter chicken!


----------



## JohnT

Burger King Tonight


----------



## jamesngalveston

spaghetti for me, with some garlic bread, and a green salad..


----------



## the_rayway

Last night was BBQ chicken marinated in orange rhubarb butter, wild rice, and creamy cucumber salad.


----------



## jamesngalveston

I love cucumbers i grow tons every year, and eat them all most every day.
sometimes i just slice with fresh tomatoes that i pick, salt and pepper..


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Tonight will be:

Bacon Cheddar and Chive potato skins with home-made picco and sour cream (served with 2011 Pino Grigio), followed by:

Zesty Herbed Chicken Pot Pie with peppered cream sauce and Colby-cheddar topping over a home-made buttermilk biscuit crust (served with 2011 Pino Grigio), finally:

Marble swirl cake with chocolate creamed cheese icing and blueberry drizzle (served with 2012 Moscato).


----------



## Boatboy24

Looking for suggestions...


----------



## jamesngalveston

boatboy......breakfast...lol i do it alot....bacon,eggs,grits,toast....maybe hash browns.


----------



## Boatboy24

jamesngalveston said:


> boatboy......breakfast...lol i do it alot....bacon,eggs,grits,toast....maybe hash browns.



Ya know, the kids were just asking for pancakes last night. You might be on to something there. It's been a while since we did breakfast for dinner. Now, what wine pairs well with eggs and pancakes...


----------



## the_rayway

jamesngalveston said:


> I love cucumbers i grow tons every year, and eat them all most every day.
> sometimes i just slice with fresh tomatoes that i pick, salt and pepper..



James, I hear you! There is nothing like a fresh cucumber or tomato with s&p. Ohhhh, I miss summer! I'm planning to do a new type of cucumber this year.

Boatboy: it's called Mimosa


----------



## sour_grapes

Roast white sweet potatoes, caramelized Brussels sprouts, and roast pork tenderloin with garlic/thyme/paprika.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Ya know, the kids were just asking for pancakes last night. You might be on to something there. It's been a while since we did breakfast for dinner. Now, what wine pairs well with eggs and pancakes...


 

How about a nice Riesling?? (bet you thought I would say "Welch's")


----------



## ShelleyDickison

the_rayway said:


> Last night was BBQ chicken marinated in orange rhubarb butter, wild rice, and creamy cucumber salad.




I love cucumber salad. Do you have a secret recipe.


----------



## the_rayway

ShelleyDickison said:


> I love cucumber salad. Do you have a secret recipe.



Hey Shelley!
Totally not secret, but also never exactly the same  I'm kind of a 'kitchen sink' person when it comes to cooking, but here's the general idea:

I slice my cucumbers (usually 2 long English for the 4 of us) up super thin with my mandoline, then sprinkle heavily with salt (approx. 1 Tblspn), wait 10-20 min, then drain off the water.

Then a splash of white vinegar or lemon juice (1-2 tsp, depending on taste), a heap of sour cream (1 cup to 1.5 cups), pepper, salt & dill to taste. 

Let me know if you try it, and how you like it!


----------



## JohnT

Just to weigh in here. My grandmother's cuke salad (Hungarian) 

Peel and slice cukes on a mandolin. 
Place in a colander with a TON of salt. Let rest for 30 minutes or so. 

scoop up handfuls of the cuke/salt mix and squeeze out the water with your hands. repeat this step. 

Dressing.. 1/2 cup sour cream, 1/4 cup mayo, vinegar to taste, and add dusting of paprika at the end.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Well great....now I can have 2 recipes to try.


----------



## Deezil

Pork Sirloin Pot Roast
Mashed Potatoes
Corn/Green Beans


----------



## jamesngalveston

basic excellent pork roast dinner....I love it...
It steak night here, ribeyes oven cooked, baked potato loaded and a wilted spinach ....
No desert tonight...im on a diet...lol


----------



## sour_grapes

I made a really nice dinner tonight, all from scratch. -- braised Swiss chard and onions, a cream sauce with garlic, thyme, and mushrooms on a bed of mushroom fettucine, and steak au poivre made with flambeed medallions of tenderloin and a cognac/cream sauce.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Yeah I finally have something worthwhile to put on here..... Rotisserie Herbed Duck with loaded mashed potatoes, gravy amd ginger seasoned broccoli. It was pretty good for my first attempt at duck.


----------



## Johngottshall

This was Dinner today rotisserie prime rib roast, Garlic mashed potatoes steamed string beans & Glass of my blueberry elderberry wine


----------



## jamesngalveston

dang...I wore mine out , but the prime rib and the roast duck look excellent...mouth watering looking....I love rare duck and rare prime rib...
shoot, I am having a grilled ham and swiss cheese with dill pickles..


----------



## Boatboy24

Guy Fieri's Sloppy Joes

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/guy-fieri/sloppy-joes-with-maui-onion-straws-recipe/index.html


----------



## Runningwolf

The 'ol "set it and forget it" grills. I had one years ago and it worked great but we hated cleaning it. It sat for years and I finally gave it away.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Runningwolf said:


> The 'ol "set it and forget it" grills. I had one years ago and it worked great but we hated cleaning it. It sat for years and I finally gave it away.




We just got a new one to replace our old one. Everything comes apart, goes in the dishwasher so all I have to do is wipe down the base and out it away. Still learning curves on some of the stuff.


----------



## jamesngalveston

boatboy. i met Guy Fieri in milwaukee one time when he was doing a show at the throwed rolls place and was downtown on a party thing.
nice guy,drinks like a fish...we had something in common...lol
I love his shows.


----------



## Julie

Shelley, that looks awesome and I am sure you make a pile of stuff that is well worthy of posting on here.


----------



## the_rayway

Julie said:


> Shelley, that looks awesome and I am sure you make a pile of stuff that is well worthy of posting on here.



Wait, stuff has to be _worthy_ to post here?!? 

I thought it was about what we've made for dinner! Lol.

(FYI, tonight was Kraft Dinner. Well, not for me, they still haven't made a gluten free version. I got leftover lasagna...)


----------



## Julie

the_rayway said:


> Wait, stuff has to be _worthy_ to post here?!?
> 
> I thought it was about what we've made for dinner! Lol.
> 
> (FYI, tonight was Kraft Dinner. Well, not for me, they still haven't made a gluten free version. I got leftover lasagna...)



Lol, well that is what I thought but the guys seem to want to post those items that most people do not cook on an everyday occurrence.


----------



## Julie

the_rayway said:


> .........
> 
> (FYI, tonight was Kraft Dinner. Well, not for me, they still haven't made a gluten free version. I got leftover lasagna...)



Hey wait a minute! Lasagna is not gluten free!


----------



## the_rayway

Julie said:


> Hey wait a minute! Lasagna is not gluten free!



When I make it, it is!! Lol! And it's darn good too. ::


----------



## Julie

the_rayway said:


> When I make it, it is!! Lol! And it's darn good too. ::



Well now I want to know!


----------



## the_rayway

Easy peasey Lady!

I used ground pork this time (because of road conditions, the store was out of most meats), but use ground beef usually.

Fry it up with garlic, onions, spinach, peppers and mushrooms, then drain off the fat. I then put in a jar of my canned tomatoes from the summer, either the crushed or chopped version.

Italian herbs: oregano, thyme, rosemary, basil. Also a nice big tablespoon of basil pesto to help fill out the flavour - we like things VERY flavourful at our house!

Layer in the pan with par-cooked gf lasagna noodles, shredded smoked gouda, smoked mozza, and fresh parm.

Into the oven till golden and bubbly. Yum!

We get our cheese directly from Bothwell, which is just a half an hour away. If you go on-site, they have all the trim ends that they can't sell in stores. We buy about $100 worth of the 'specialty' kinds, then take it home and shred into our own mix for lasagna, pizza, pasta, etc. Put the whole bag into the freezer so it keeps. We're big on the smoked ones, but they have a nice Chai Tea one, a Madagascar Green Peppercorn, etc. that are all really nice too.


----------



## JohnT

Made a nice one last night.. 

Shell Steaks dredged in black pepper. I roasted the peppercorns first in a pan until they popped like popcorn. I then ran the cooled peppercorns through a converted coffee grinder to get a nice course grind. 

The roasting of the black pepper kills most of the heat and adds a wonderful nutty flavor. 

I then pan seared the steaks in butter, then popped them into the oven to finish off. Served it with nice baked potatoes, garlic bread, and salad with thousand island dressing. 

For a change of pace, I had a beer with it all.


----------



## jamesngalveston

please no beet pictures....


----------



## GreginND

Steelhead trout steamed with a miso wasabi glaze. Yum!!


----------



## ckvchestnut

GreginND said:


> Steelhead trout steamed with a miso wasabi glaze. Yum!!




Wow! Looks good!


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Tonight will be:

Picco stuffed toasted pitas (with 2011 Pinot Grigio), followed by:

Tequila-lime marinated grilled chicken with spicy cumin fried potatoes and onions and nacho cheese broccoli (with 2011 Pinot Grigio), finally:

Sweet mango fruit salsa (with 2012 White Zinfandel).


----------



## jamesngalveston

baby back ribs in the oven with just salt,pepper,and grated garlic.
scalloped potatoes
russian cabbage steamed with some of the pork trimmings.
home made apple pie with blue bell real vanilla ice cream.

basic basic but very good...least too me.


----------



## bakervinyard

Having grilled rib eye with salad. Trying to loose the 10 pounds I gained the last 2 months. Lol. Oh yeah washing it down with Chianti. Bakervinyard


----------



## jamesngalveston

A grilled ribeye is good for you....unless you cover it in bacon butter...lol


----------



## jamesngalveston

for tonight...I mixed 1 lb of thick slice smoked bacon with 3 lbs of chuck roast and ground with my kitchen aide. long story short, made the best burgers i have ever made...


----------



## sour_grapes

Kale chips, baked 'taters, and my favorite cheap steak -- chuck eye steak -- with Montreal seasoning, sauteed mushrooms, and onions.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Kale chips, baked 'taters, and my favorite cheap steak -- chuck eye steak -- with Montreal seasoning, sauteed mushrooms, and onions.



Shhhh. Don't tell anyone about chuck eyes. They are still cheap. If word gets out about them, they'll be as expensive as every other "cheap" cut.


----------



## jamesngalveston

cheap steak...hummmmmm.
one of my favorites too, lots of flavor in a cheap cut.


----------



## bchilders

jamesngalveston said:


> for tonight...I mixed 1 lb of thick slice smoked bacon with 3 lbs of chuck roast and ground with my kitchen aide. long story short, made the best burgers i have ever made...



Sounds really delicious, did you grill them?


----------



## bchilders

Boatboy24 said:


> Shhhh. Don't tell anyone about chuck eyes. They are still cheap. If word gets out about them, they'll be as expensive as every other "cheap" cut.



Can't say I have ever had one, will look for some next time. Ribeye is my favorite.


----------



## the_rayway

I have also never heard of a chuck eye. Ribeye is by far my favourite - especially quick cooked over an open fire. Mmmmmm!


----------



## sour_grapes

bchilders said:


> Can't say I have ever had one, will look for some next time. Ribeye is my favorite.





the_rayway said:


> I have also never heard of a chuck eye. Ribeye is by far my favourite - especially quick cooked over an open fire. Mmmmmm!



Yes, make it 3 -- ribeye is definitely my favorite. If you can find a bone-in ribeye, all the better!


----------



## jamesngalveston

I second that..Rib Eye 1 1/2 inch, bone in , untrimmed...


----------



## Runningwolf

Boatboy24 said:


> Shhhh. Don't tell anyone about chuck eyes. They are still cheap. If word gets out about them, they'll be as expensive as every other "cheap" cut.



I have never heard of chuck eye either.

I like going to Sam's Club and buy their top Sirloins. They are cut very thick and are priced very reasonable. Very good!


----------



## jamesngalveston

here you go runningwolf..


http://grillinfools.com/blog/2013/06/18/what-is-a-chuck-eye-steak/


----------



## ckvchestnut

jamesngalveston said:


> here you go runningwolf..
> 
> 
> http://grillinfools.com/blog/2013/06/18/what-is-a-chuck-eye-steak/




Thanks for the link James! I also didn't know what they were, because there are only 2 per cow that's probably why I've never seen them in the store base on my luck! Love my steak boy I can't wait for warmer weather so I can grill outside again... I can when it's not too cold bit hen it's really cold my BBQ doesn't get or stay hot enough...


----------



## Runningwolf

ckvchestnut said:


> Thanks for the link James! I also didn't know what they were, because there are *only 2 per cow* that's probably why I've never seen them in the store base on my luck! .



AHHHHH so that's what James is eating. Now that makes sense.


----------



## jamesngalveston

i am having some juicy lucys...
hamburger patty, covered with cheese, another patty, sealed together and done on the grill....ummmmmmmmmmmmm
for hawks , 49ers game.


----------



## Johngottshall

I made some sausage& cream cheese stuffed peppers wrapped in bacon seasoned with dry rub. And chicken wings coated with dry rub all were made on the rotisserie. here are some pics


----------



## jamesngalveston

i want that recipe...please.


----------



## Johngottshall

The recipe for the peppers??


----------



## Johngottshall

Recipe for the peppers is.
1dozen jolepeno peppers cut in half seeds removed
1lb of loose sausage browned seasoned to taste I used garlic powder, Caribbean jerk seasoning,salt,pepper,

When sausage is removed from pan stir in a small pack of cream cheese. Spoon into pepper halfs and wrap with bacon you can finish in smoker or on grill I used the rotisserie its cold outside lol.


----------



## vernsgal

GreginND said:


> Steelhead trout steamed with a miso wasabi glaze. Yum!!



That looks Yummy!! And I love wasabi


----------



## Boatboy24

Football food:


----------



## vernsgal

Boatboy24 said:


> Football food:



Mmmm! hot wings?


----------



## the_rayway

Had Mom's birthday supper tonight, everyone brought a dish:

Strawberry & greens salad with honey/mayo dressing, brussels with bacon, roasted root veggies, fried chicken, and my contribution was a GF bread pudding with spiced rum sauce.

Felt like I was waddling out of the house afterwards!


----------



## Boatboy24

vernsgal said:


> Mmmm! hot wings?



Yep! Not really hot though. Simple salt and pepper, then baked to finish. Tossed in a mix of butter and Frank's hot sauce. I've found that to be my favorite wing combo, aside from the grilled orange marmalade sriracha wings.


----------



## sour_grapes

My neighbor invited us over for what was billed as a simple spaghetti Bolognese. Turns out he made fettuccine and red sauce with the following meats: meatballs, pork short ribs, hot Itailian sausage, and spare ribs. Delish!


----------



## Rocky

I am really trying to get my weight under control (having given up all hope of growing into my weight by adding 12" of height) so I have been dieting, following Rocco DiSpirito's regime. Last night for dinner, I made my own dish that can best be described as "pasta primavera with shrimp" using oven roasted vegetables (red peppers, broccoli, cauliflower and carrots), peas and oven roasted shrimp over spaghetti. The actual calorie count per serving was under 350. The dish, with a salad, bread and beverage, was filling and fulfilling.


----------



## GreginND

It seems like several of us are trying to shed a bit of weight. The story of my life. Anyway, I always find it harder in the winter. I'm trying to eat lighter but when I crack open a bottle my food inhibitions go out the window. Anyway, last night was take out - wonderful Phở from a local Vietnamese place. SO filling, low fat and not to bad for calories if you don't eat all the noodles.


----------



## the_rayway

Lol, I hear you all on the weight-loss side: I'm trying t shed two pregnancies worth, plus from my surgery this fall. Gak!

I'm learning to listen to my body better: am I actually hungry? Or am I bored? Lol, that tends to be one of my worst habits. Got a pass at the University gym too. I'm still not sure if it's encouraging or depressing to watch all of those athletes working out. The view is GREAT though 

Tonight is Minestrone made from tomato-simmered ham, smoked beef, and bison bones stock. All the veggies, beans and noodles! Used to be my 'signature' dish when I worked in a little diner.


----------



## Winenoob66

I truly wish all of you would quit shedding all this weight as I keep finding it


----------



## Rocky

Winenoob66 said:


> I truly wish all of you would quit shedding all this weight as I keep finding it


I know what you mean, Noob. I have a theory which has yet to be proven that the sum of the weights of all the people in the world is a constant. Otherwise, the Earth would go out of orbit and be slung into the vast outer space.


----------



## GreginND

Winenoob66 said:


> I truly wish all of you would quit shedding all this weight as I keep finding it



I didn't say I was losing yet!


----------



## GreginND

On the healthy bandwagon, I made vegetarian spring rolls. I left out the noodles and filled it with shredded cabbage instead. It also has firm tofu, avocado, red bell pepper, cucumber and spring onions. The sauce is sesame oil, soy, rice vinegar, ginger, wasabi and PB2.


----------



## knockabout

I cant decide whose house I want to come to for dinner...of course I will bring wine!

WE're having roasted eggplant and red pepper sandwiches with goat cheese and black olive tapenade. maybe a fume blanc or the rest of the pinot I opened yesterday.


----------



## bakervinyard

The Mrs. decided to make a pot roast in the oven to help heat the kitchen. Waiting for the plumber to fix the furnace. Bakervinyard


----------



## ckvchestnut

Wow all that food sounds good! Gonna have to try! We're having Homemade turkey pot pie with all components homemade including the crust. Haven't made one of these in years


----------



## Scott

Not fancy but very good and not too bad for you, Chicken Pita Pizza, Pita bread a spoon of spagetti sauce then top with cooked, cut chicken breast, peppers, olives, onions, mushrooms or whatever toppings you prefer and some mozz cheese. Shrimp and black olive is tasty too.


----------



## ckvchestnut

What's on for tonight? Part 1:

1.5 inch thick boneless sirloin pork (I buy a roast and cut it myself to a reasonable thickness so they cook moist!) I marinate these with freshly ground spices in plastic wrap in the fridge. These may or may not get a seasoned panko treatment before going on a rack under the broiler! Likely served with a fresh spring mix salad to keep it on the lighter side and some of last year's concord fredonia wine.


----------



## Runningwolf

ckvchestnut said:


> What's on for tonight? Part 1:
> 
> 1.5 inch thick boneless sirloin pork (I buy a roast and cut it myself to a reasonable thickness so they cook moist!) I marinate these with freshly ground spices in plastic wrap in the fridge. These may or may not get a seasoned panko treatment before going on a rack under the broiler! Likely served with a fresh spring mix salad to keep it on the lighter side and some of last year's concord fredonia wine.



Hold on, I'm on my way over. I'll bring my bestest wine!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Runningwolf said:


> Hold on, I'm on my way over. I'll bring my bestest wine!




Absolutely!! I'm game to trade food for wine any day! Hubby says ummmm! Too bad this forum doesn't have a scratch and sniff function! It smells Devine now time to dig in - bon appetit!


----------



## Runningwolf

I'll even make you a deal, If you don't make me eat the vegetables I'll do the dishes.


----------



## jamesngalveston

I think Dan would be a big eater...better make him bring a case of his best....


----------



## ckvchestnut

Haha! This deal is getting better by the minute!


----------



## jamesngalveston

Never met him, would love too..But I think I wouldnt want to have to feed him...I think he might just have a big appetite...LOL


----------



## ckvchestnut

Haha! All us country folk have big appetites I'm used to it ;-)


----------



## jamesngalveston

Tonight....Growing up, there was little money and we ate more venison then beef, my mom would take ground up deer meat, fry it,drain it,cook with onions,cut up some carrots and potatoes,cube and add to ground meat. simmer till veges were tender.
She called it deer stew.....I am making it tonight with some ground up brisket.
I used some cornstarch to thicken it a little, and will eat over some rice.
Not fancy, but filling and hot...


----------



## ckvchestnut

jamesngalveston said:


> Tonight....Growing up, there was little money and we ate more venison then beef, my mom would take ground up deer meat, fry it,drain it,cook with onions,cut up some carrots and potatoes,cube and add to ground meat. simmer till veges were tender.
> She called it deer stew.....I am making it tonight with some ground up brisket.
> I used some cornstarch to thicken it a little, and will eat over some rice.
> Not fancy, but filling and hot...




Sounds good James! We had a lot of venison over the years. Dad was an avid and humane hunter. He's retired from hunting but every once in a while my brother in law gets one and we get our little pkg of meat. We got some nice tenderloin portions last year and it was very tender sautéed with mushrooms, onions, garlic and a nice red wine demi-glaze... Such a refreshing alternative to supermarket meat. I like to get pastured meat as much as possible to simulate the natural taste. Our neighbors raise their beef on pastures only so we buy a side from them - yum!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Maybe I meant simulate the "wild taste" haha


----------



## jamesngalveston

I have been thinking of buy a calf and feeding for a year, then feeding corn for about 6 months, then butchering....maybe two of them...


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ditto! Just need to improve my fencing a bit unless I keep them with my horses! My farm was an old dairy operation at one point, then at the time we bought it the big 50 acre pasture was being rented out to a beef farmer. This place has been organic for at least 10 years with no pesticides or artificial fertilizers etc. I've been thinking about asking my neighbors how much they'd want for a few calves. But there are breeds that marble out fine without corn are more cost efficient to feed... Same with pigs.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tonight is prime rib Friday night. I have to admit as good as it was, it was still a disappointment. This cut is so big, I usually have enough to take home for lunch the next day. This time there was about as much fat on it as I usually take home.




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## jamesngalveston

ribeye for me on fridays....


----------



## ckvchestnut

Yum! We had rib steaks last weekend all the talk of these on the forum made me crave them and they happened to be on sale as well as the prime rib roasts!


----------



## GreginND

Pizza and Brunello tonight.


----------



## jojabri

Forecast is calling for another 2-4 inches of snow and it's 16 degrees here. CHILLI NIGHT!!!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

jamesngalveston said:


> ribeye for me on fridays....



Prime rib is the same cut of meat as a rib eye.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Shepherd's pie for me tonight.


----------



## Johngottshall

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Shepherd's pie for me tonight.



I saw your post so I made a big batch of this today I love Shepard's pie.


----------



## jojabri

My husband DJ'd a birthday party for a friend of ours last night and he sent us 5lbs of pulled pork and a full rack of ribs!! We also have a kettle of chilli left so LEFTOVER NIGHT! No cooking for Momma! YAY!


----------



## sour_grapes

My better half made bœuf bourguignon while I was bottling my Zinfandel! Yummm...


----------



## Runningwolf

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Shepherd's pie for me tonight.



This is funny. I never heard of that before. Tonight some friends invited us over for dinner tonight and that is what they had. They left the vegetables out of it and served them on the side. OMG this was awesome!


----------



## Gwand

Nine people joined me for my birthday dinner at our favorite Chinese restaurant. It is a hole in the wall but the food is fantastic, and based on my business travels in China- very authentic. Some of the highlights were: braised pork belly with mui choy, wok fried quail, Sichuan heads on chili shrimp, mini octopus stuffed with minced shrimp and tea smoked chicken, which needed to be ordered two days in advance. We drank Riesling. Wonderful night.


----------



## Runningwolf

Happy Birthday Gary! It sounds like you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Gwand

Tea smoked chicken


----------



## Gwand

Runningwolf said:


> Happy Birthday Gary! It sounds like you enjoyed yourself.



Thanks Dan. Turned 61 but feel 31.


----------



## Boatboy24

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Happy Birthday! Sounds like it was wonderful!


----------



## Gwand

Thanks everyone. Appreciate it.


----------



## Winenoob66

Happy Birthday  And that chicken looked extremely delicious.


----------



## Johngottshall

Happy Birthday Gary


----------



## Gwand

Winenoob66 said:


> Happy Birthday  And that chicken looked extremely delicious.



Thanks Winenoob and John. The restaurant is across from Fort Mead and frequented by GIs who know the real ethnic deal when they taste it.


----------



## Julie

Happy Birthday Gary,

Today is Seafood Sunday


----------



## jamesngalveston

Home all day, so I am going to boil a beef tongue for about 2 hours, then slow roast it, some sour dough bread, home made cole slaw, and have a kick *** beef sandwich tonight....
If your a beef eater, then nothing makes a better sandwich...at least to me..


----------



## ffemt128

I think tonight I will make some Garlic Chicken and Gemelli noodles. Wine for pairing with dinner I'm thinking a 2012 Seyval Blanc.


----------



## GreginND

jamesngalveston said:


> Home all day, so I am going to boil a beef tongue for about 2 hours, then slow roast it, some sour dough bread, home made cole slaw, and have a kick *** beef sandwich tonight....
> If your a beef eater, then nothing makes a better sandwich...at least to me..



Yum!!! I'd eat that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Gwand

jamesngalveston said:


> Home all day, so I am going to boil a beef tongue for about 2 hours, then slow roast it, some sour dough bread, home made cole slaw, and have a kick *** beef sandwich tonight....
> If your a beef eater, then nothing makes a better sandwich...at least to me..



Was I was a kid, my grandmother would sauté lamb tongues in bacon fat from newborn lambs. The tongues were tiny and melted in my mouth.


----------



## jojabri

I fixed Cube steaks in a sauteed onion, green pepper, garlic, and mushroom gravy. Sides were seasoned loaded roasted potato wedges (bacon/chive/cheddar and sour cream) and whole green beans long boiled with Vidalia onions. I ate Waaaaaay too much!


----------



## sour_grapes

Soba noodles with a ginger/soy/garlic/oil/sesame sauce, braised kale with sauteed mushrooms, and a broiled, bone-in pork chop with smoked paprika and dry mustard rub.


----------



## jamesngalveston

kale is the new turnip greens..lol


----------



## Johngottshall

Tonight having stuffed green peppers


----------



## jamesngalveston

lOve stuffed peppers for sure....i use the same stuffing for my cabbage rolls.


----------



## sour_grapes

jamesngalveston said:


> kale is the new turnip greens..lol



Kale gets me through the winter!


----------



## Johngottshall

jamesngalveston said:


> lOve stuffed peppers for sure....i use the same stuffing for my cabbage rolls.



Yes James we do the same


----------



## tonyt

Tonight is Chicken and Andouille Sausage Gumbo with Jalapeño Corn bread. Sha.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ibglowin

Father's Office Burgers!

Recipe and more info….. HERE!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Penne bolognese for me...man that was good!


----------



## jojabri

It's cold out, my husband is dealing with some sinus issues and could use some hot liquid, and this is my eldest son's favorite food! Homemade Chicken Noodle Soup.


----------



## pjd

Tonight was Chicken and Beef enchiladas made with yellow corn tortillas and made from scratch enchilada sauce, topped with sour cream and made from scratch Salsa Verde, Excellent eating!


----------



## Boatboy24

Roast Chicken Breasts with Garbanzo Beans, Tomatoes, and Paprika


----------



## jamesngalveston

dang there is some good cooks on here...everything looks excellent.


----------



## JohnT

I have a real craving for sauerbraten, but it takes more than 3 days to make..


----------



## jamesngalveston

i have to guit reading this thread....I see too much stuff i want to eat.
I do love sauerbraten.


----------



## JohnT

jamesngalveston said:


> i have to guit reading this thread....I see too much stuff i want to eat.
> I do love sauerbraten.


 

James, 

Do you (or anybody else) have a good sauerbraten recipe?


----------



## Gwand

His recipe I found on the web that I thought was really good. 

2 cups water
1 cup cider vinegar
1 cup red wine vinegar
1 medium onion, chopped
1 large carrot, chopped
1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon kosher salt, additional for seasoning meat
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2 bay leaves
6 whole cloves
12 juniper berries
1 teaspoon mustard seeds
1 (3 1/2 to 4-pound) bottom round
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1/3 cup sugar
18 dark old-fashioned gingersnaps (about 5 ounces), crushed
1/2 cup seedless raisins, optional


In a large saucepan over high heat combine the water, cider vinegar, red wine vinegar, onion, carrot, salt, pepper, bay leaves, cloves, juniper, and mustard seeds. Cover and bring this to a boil, then lower the heat and simmer for 10 minutes. Set aside to cool.

Pat the bottom round dry and rub with vegetable oil and salt on all sides. Heat a large saute pan over high heat; add the meat and brown on all sides, approximately 2 to 3 minutes per side.

When the marinade has cooled to a point where you can stick your finger in it and not be burned, place the meat in a non-reactive vessel and pour over the marinade. Place into the refrigerator for 3 days. If the meat is not completely submerged in the liquid, turn it over once a day.

After 3 days of marinating, preheat the oven to 325 degrees F.

Add the sugar to the meat and marinade, cover and place on the middle rack of the oven and cook until tender, approximately 4 hours.

Remove the meat from the vessel and keep warm. Strain the liquid to remove the solids. Return the liquid to the pan and place over medium-high heat. Whisk in the gingersnaps and cook until thickened, stirring occasionally. Strain the sauce through a fine mesh sieve to remove any lumps. Add the raisins if desired. Slice the meat and serve with the sauce.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Thats the best one..for sure...Imo..


----------



## ckvchestnut

That looks good! We had roasted peppers stuffed with Italian sausage, onions, mushrooms and garlic and a tall cold glass of Grolsch beer.


----------



## Johngottshall

Smoked wings hand rubbed with Caribbean jerk seasonings smoked with hickory they taste awesome.


----------



## jamesngalveston

smoking some ribs, and a brisket for the game, potatoe salad, some smoked beans, tons of db, and some quacamole....how ever you spell it...


go0000000000000000000 broncooooooooooooooooooooos


----------



## ckvchestnut

Wow that food looks good! Hope James is enjoying his Super Bowl party lol


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Pot roast with veggies and a side salad. Now it's time for the junk food and beer.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Its raining cats and dogs here, tonight I will do a new england boiled dinner with some smoked sausage....easy, quick and good on a cold wet day.
no wine....just some cc and coke...and iced tea, of course.


----------



## GreginND

The wife made a "pizza" with a cauliflower crust. Gluten free, low carb and a serving is half of the 9 inch pizza with less than 200 calories. Obviously it's not the same as pizza, but it was actually more satisfying than I expected.


----------



## Boatboy24

Greg, 

That "pizza" looks outstanding.


----------



## sour_grapes

We've made pizza with cauliflower crust, and were blown away by how good it was.


----------



## the_rayway

GreginND said:


> The wife made a "pizza" with a cauliflower crust. Gluten free, low carb and a serving is half of the 9 inch pizza with less than 200 calories. Obviously it's not the same as pizza, but it was actually more satisfying than I expected.



Hey Greg, I'm very interested in this! Can you please post the recipe? I'm always on the hunt for a new gluten free pizza crust


----------



## GreginND

Here is a link to the recipe we used.

http://tastykitchen.com/blog/2013/08/cauliflower-crust-pizza/


----------



## Boatboy24

Orange-garlic brined pork chops, wild rice medley and marinated cukes.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Boatboy24 said:


> Orange-garlic brined pork chops, wild rice medley and marinated cukes.




That looks fantastic. What's in the brine please?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf

WARNING!!!!! 



I was about ready to ban Gregnd and delete this entire dinner thread for posting something so disgusting and ruining the image in my mind of a good pizza. Thankfully Boatboy saved the day with that mouth watering steak.


----------



## the_rayway

Runningwolf said:


> WARNING!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was about ready to ban Gregnd and delete this entire dinner thread for posting something so disgusting and ruining the image in my mind of a good pizza. Thankfully Boatboy saved the day with that mouth watering steak.



Boooooo!!!

Us 'healthies' need to eat too!

:<


----------



## Runningwolf

Thats why God made cows, pigs and chickens!


----------



## GreginND

I guess Dan wouldn't like this salad I made some time ago with lots of colorful veggies. Including lots of pea and legume sprouts.






Here's a closeup of the sprouts:






How about a veggie stir fry?






Or how about drinking your veggies?











Ok, we can put a little meat in it. How about some Asian Pork wrapped in lettuce with shredded daikon, carrot and pickled bamboo shoots?






I got plenty more where that came from.


----------



## jamesngalveston

If you eat pizza, it should have bread dough, lots of cheese, lots of meat, lots of peppers and onions....and a good thick sauce.
Pizza made from cauliflower just dont sound good.
I agree with runningwolf...]


----------



## Runningwolf

Folks Greg and I met at the National Convention for the American Wine Society. You might remember some of the dishes we posted from there. They were awesome. I always panned my vegetables off to someone else at the table and not once did they offer me their meat or desert in return. Something wrong with you veggie people!


----------



## sour_grapes

jamesngalveston said:


> If you eat pizza, it should have bread dough, lots of cheese, lots of meat, lots of peppers and onions....and a good thick sauce.
> Pizza made from cauliflower just dont sound good.
> I agree with runningwolf...]




You're right -- it don't sound good. But it sure DO taste good! I was really shocked.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was Navy beans with smoked paprika and turmeric; a cauliflower, arugula, and potato puree; and hot-pepper spiced pork ribs braised in soy/garlic/onion/ginger sauce. (The pork is a Mark Bittman recipe.)


----------



## Boatboy24

ShelleyDickison said:


> That looks fantastic. What's in the brine please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



The basic brine is:

3 cups cool water
1/4 cup Diamond Crystal Kosher Salt
1/4 cup of light brown sugar
1-2 cups of ice cubes. 

From there, I add stuff, depending on the flavors I want. For this, I used the zest of an orange, juice of half that orange, two crushed cloves of garlic, three cloves, and a few peppercorns. If I had fresh ginger on hand, I would have used some of that as well. This combo works well on both pork and poultry. Then I just grilled them up over charcoal. 

You can modify to the style you want: go Carribean, for example by using dark rum, thyme, hot sauce, allspice, molasses, etc. Another combo I like is bourbon, maple syrup, orange and pickling spice. That's great for Thanksgiving turkey. 

Brine time is based on size of the cut. Generally 2-6 hours. I did these for about 2.5 hours, but they were thick, and could have easily gone 4+ hours. If you're doing a bone in turkey breast, for example, go 12-18 hours. A whole turkey, I usually go 24-36 hours.


----------



## JohnT

jamesngalveston said:


> If you eat pizza, it should have bread dough, lots of cheese, lots of meat, lots of peppers and onions....and a good thick sauce.
> Pizza made from cauliflower just dont sound good.
> I agree with runningwolf...]


 

No real offense intended, but what do you know about pizza?? You are from Texas! 

Sure, some folks SAY that they love pizza, but unless it was made in NYC or Northern NJ, I just aint real pizza! 

I would also say that that stuff they call pizza in Chicago is not even close!


----------



## Boatboy24

Old school simplicity tonight. Grilled cheese with provolone, sharp cheddar and a kiss of Dijon. A little chicken soup on the side. Ah, comfort.


----------



## sour_grapes

Lemon/garlic chicken thighs from a Emeril Lagasse recipe, on whole-wheat cappellini, and a side of leftover cauliflower/arugula/potato puree.


----------



## jojabri

I'm finally not feeling like I'm not a steaming chunk of warmed over dog-snot. Tonight I'm having a BIG slice of Tiramisu and to heck with my thunder thighs!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Early dinner so we can go to the wine tasting. Stuffed zucchini and mushrooms to go with the steak. First time I made them. 

hope they are good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Gwand

jojabri said:


> I'm finally not feeling like I'm not a steaming chunk of warmed over dog-snot. Tonight I'm having a BIG slice of Tiramisu and to heck with my thunder thighs!



After reading the first line of your post I think I lost my appetite for dinner tonight.


----------



## GreginND

Costco take and bake pepperoni pizza tonight. I have to say it's a pretty darn good pizza.

AND, James and Dan would approve.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Perogies! Sorry, no pics because they are all gone.


----------



## jamesngalveston

I have had pizza, in new york,new jersey, all over italy, france,germany, and the us.
I like a deep dish style, and 3 times in chicago, I tried three places, the pizza was terrible at all three.
My favorite is a rest in milwaukee, wisconsin...the best deep dish style. ever.


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> Costco take and bake pepperoni pizza tonight. I have to say it's a pretty darn good pizza.
> 
> AND, James and Dan would approve.



JohnT and I, on the other hand, would not.



jamesngalveston said:


> I have had pizza, in new york,new jersey, all over italy, france,germany, and the us.
> I like a deep dish style, and 3 times in chicago, I tried three places, the pizza was terrible at all three.
> My favorite is a rest in milwaukee, wisconsin...the best deep dish style. ever.



Hmmmm, I am tempted to ask you where. I haven't found anywhere here (in Milwaukee) that I like as well as back "home" (in Philly).


----------



## plowboy

I cooked a wild turkey dinner tonight for my wife myself and my inlaws. It was my father in laws birthday today. It was a bit of a composite turkey because when I breasted out the jake in the spring I cut it into portion just big enough for two people the vac packed everything. For my first full on turkey dinner it went off without a hitch. Our brand spanking new baby even slept through the majority of the meal

Before. Stuffing was even wrapped in cheesecloth and bound in the meat






After











Even some strawberry wine made an appearance. 






It was a good meal to say the least


----------



## ckvchestnut

plowboy said:


> I cooked a wild turkey dinner tonight for my wife myself and my inlaws. It was my father in laws birthday today. It was a bit of a composite turkey because when I breasted out the jake in the spring I cut it into portion just big enough for two people the vac packed everything. For my first full on turkey dinner it went off without a hitch. Our brand spanking new baby even slept through the majority of the meal
> 
> Before. Stuffing was even wrapped in cheesecloth and bound in the meat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even some strawberry wine made an appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good meal to say the least




Looked like it was a lot fun! We have so many wild turkeys here! It's time to get a meal out of one!


----------



## Runningwolf

Heck Carolyn we have a few on here!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Haha! Wild turkeys? Lol isn't there someone called turkeylipz? Lol


----------



## ckvchestnut

Hope that doesn't offend - not my intention!


----------



## jojabri

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes and sweet corn. It doesn't get as comfort-foody than that. Plus, this means I'll have a VERY appreciative hubby!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Sounds like shepherds pie lol yummy


----------



## Gwand

Eight of us drank five wonderful bottles of wine: 1991 Dallas Valla cab, 1995 laurel glen cab, 2003 brunello, 2003 Barolo and 2007 Zenato Amarone. We roasted a NY strip roast to go with the wine.


----------



## Gwand

Here's the Californian cabs


----------



## Gwand

And now the beef


----------



## sour_grapes

I am sure the Amarone itself was enough to be the star of the show, even if it were supported by Barefoot Wines and Mogen David. (A Zenato Amarone was the best wine I have ever had.)


----------



## Gwand

sour_grapes said:


> I am sure the Amarone itself was enough to be the star of the show, even if it were supported by Barefoot Wines and Mogen David. (A Zenato Amarone was the best wine I have ever had.)



I love that wine. I wish I could afford a case.


----------



## Johngottshall

Making a smoked Portobello mushroom & Cracked peppercorn Pork Loin Roasted potatoes and tossed salad. Pork loin is in the smoker


----------



## Rocky

Gwand, all I can say is "Wow!" Those are some excellent choices of wines. Can you give us an evaluation of them, including the price if you would be so kind? Looks like there was some major need for decanting of the two Cabernets. Also, did you cut the beef into steaks and then prepare or roast the whole piece and then cut? I believe you did the latter. What part of the roast did your piece come from, i.e. ends or center? Just trying to see where you rank on the "carnivore" scale. I am medium-rare, my wife is medium. Our daughter, geesh, "just knock the horns off, wipe its butt and drag it in here.!"

Thanks.


----------



## ibglowin

Dang, that looked like a pretty good evening all the way around!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Oh boy all that food and wine looks good! I've got a pork sirloin roast again that's marinating in the fridge and will have it tonight along with steamed asparagus and lemon vinaigrette and perhaps mashed potatoes.


----------



## Gwand

Rocky said:


> Gwand, all I can say is "Wow!" Those are some excellent choices of wines. Can you give us an evaluation of them, including the price if you would be so kind? Looks like there was some major need for decanting of the two Cabernets. Also, did you cut the beef into steaks and then prepare or roast the whole piece and then cut? I believe you did the latter. What part of the roast did your piece come from, i.e. ends or center? Just trying to see where you rank on the "carnivore" scale. I am medium-rare, my wife is medium. Our daughter, geesh, "just knock the horns off, wipe its butt and drag it in here.!"
> 
> Thanks.



Rocky,

I am fortunate that my best friend owns a few small bistro style restaurants so we are able to get meat and wine at wholesale cost. We bought a prime New York strip loin roast. I rubbed it down with olive oil salt pepper a little garlic and then placed it on a 500° grill and charred all sides. Then I went to indirect heat and finished the roast at 350°. I used meat thermometer and took the roast off at 115°F. I let it sit for 15 minutes and most of the roast came out medium rare with the ends being close to medium. Instead of slicing into steaks I cut the loin in half lengthwise. Then I sliced each half into slices like you might do when preparing steak Tuscan style from porterhouse. I sprinkled the slices with a very high-quality fruity olive oil, A squirt of lemon juice and shaved high-quality Parmesan. It was really fantastic. Given the richness of the prime cut and finishing with olive oil and Parmesan the Amarone he was a perfect pairing.

Okay. Now for the wine. The 2007 Amarone was young but very ripe. As expected it had a deep purple color. The nose contained tobacco and licorice. I tasted ripe fig, cherry and sweet tannins. I think I paid $54 for the wine about six months ago. I think Zenato provides the best price/quality ratio for Amarone. The 2003 Brunella still tasted young but with soft tannins. I tasted Anise, cherry, black cherry and tobacco flavors. The 2003 Barolo also had some classic flavors. It probably could've been cellared a few more years since tannins were quite strong. Still the nose of roses and tar came through. Although my friends love Barolo I am not a big aficionado. The Brunello and the barolo were in the mid $50 range wholesale. 

In 1995 I bought a case of the 1991 Dalla Valla. Back then this was one of the first boutique cult wines. I would say it peaked about 3 years ago. It had typical Amber edges consistent with its age. Most of the fruit flavors were gone. I tasted leather, some lead pencil and mild blackcurrant flavors. I paid $35 a bottle back then and five years ago it was selling for several hundred dollars a bottle. I should have sold off the last few bottles. The 1995 Laurel Glen aged better. It still had a wonderful nose of violets and Cedar. I tasted some classic blackcurrant and black cherry flavors. You are correct. The 1991 and 1995 wines through a tremendous amount of sediment. I decanted using an with a mesh filter.

As you well know there's nothing that does the heart and soul more good than sharing good food and wine with friends and family.


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, man, you are _killing_ me here! That sounds out of this world!


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, last night we had Gulf shrimp that I bought from JamesnGalveston's company. We cooked it with a mixture of parsley/garlic/scallions and white wine. Paired with roasted artichokes and bread. Washed it down with a buttery Chard (La Crema from Sonoma) and an Oregon Pinot noir (Cloudline).


----------



## tonyt

Having Smoked Boudan left from a party we gave earlier today. That's a Cajun rice dressing sausage for those of you north of Interstate Ten.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## jamesngalveston

say what, Tony T....lol...i love smoked Boudin, there is a market basket in lake charles, that makes there own..and it is excllent..I try to get 40 are 50 lbs when i am there.

Tonight.its pot roast,carrots,potatoes,bell peppers...
and home made yeast rolls, with home made banana pudding.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight, I made a nice ribeye steak. I salted it for about an hour, then seared it a few minutes a side and left to stand. My wife made a fantastic butternut squash puree, with ginger and cardamom. Rounded it off with garlic bread and a 2005 Gallo of Sonoma Cab.


----------



## JohnT

Gwand said:


> His recipe I found on the web that I thought was really good.
> 
> 2 cups water
> 1 cup cider vinegar
> 1 cup red wine vinegar
> 1 medium onion, chopped
> 1 large carrot, chopped
> 1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon kosher salt, additional for seasoning meat
> 1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
> 2 bay leaves
> 6 whole cloves
> 12 juniper berries
> 1 teaspoon mustard seeds
> 1 (3 1/2 to 4-pound) bottom round
> 1 tablespoon vegetable oil
> 1/3 cup sugar
> 18 dark old-fashioned gingersnaps (about 5 ounces), crushed
> 1/2 cup seedless raisins, optional
> 
> 
> In a large saucepan over high heat combine the water, cider vinegar, red wine vinegar, onion, carrot, salt, pepper, bay leaves, cloves, juniper, and mustard seeds. Cover and bring this to a boil, then lower the heat and simmer for 10 minutes. Set aside to cool.
> 
> Pat the bottom round dry and rub with vegetable oil and salt on all sides. Heat a large saute pan over high heat; add the meat and brown on all sides, approximately 2 to 3 minutes per side.
> 
> When the marinade has cooled to a point where you can stick your finger in it and not be burned, place the meat in a non-reactive vessel and pour over the marinade. Place into the refrigerator for 3 days. If the meat is not completely submerged in the liquid, turn it over once a day.
> 
> After 3 days of marinating, preheat the oven to 325 degrees F.
> 
> Add the sugar to the meat and marinade, cover and place on the middle rack of the oven and cook until tender, approximately 4 hours.
> 
> Remove the meat from the vessel and keep warm. Strain the liquid to remove the solids. Return the liquid to the pan and place over medium-high heat. Whisk in the gingersnaps and cook until thickened, stirring occasionally. Strain the sauce through a fine mesh sieve to remove any lumps. Add the raisins if desired. Slice the meat and serve with the sauce.


 

GWAND, 

Just an update. I tried this recipe over the weekend. The only thing I did that differed from the recipe was that I only marinated the meat for two days. The meat came out perfect (falling apart tender, but still held together). The flavor of the meat and sauce could not have been better!
The hardest part of this recipe was finding the Juniper Berries.

I served this with pickled red-cabbage and buttered spatzle. 

I cooked this on Sunday and had a very good friend of mine over for dinner. She is Austrian, and gave me her seal of approval. Quite simply, It was a big hit!!!

Thanks so much for the recipe. I just wish that I took pictures. I have to remember to do that next time.


----------



## Gwand

JohnT said:


> GWAND,
> 
> Just an update. I tried this recipe over the weekend. The only thing I did that differed from the recipe was that I only marinated the meat for two days. The meat came out perfect (falling apart tender, but still held together). The flavor of the meat and sauce could not have been better!
> The hardest part of this recipe was finding the Juniper Berries.
> 
> I served this with pickled red-cabbage and buttered spatzle.
> 
> I cooked this on Sunday and had a very good friend of mine over for dinner. She is Austrian, and gave me her seal of approval. Quite simply, It was a big hit!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for the recipe. I just wish that I took pictures. I have to remember to do that next time.




Great to hear. I read your post at 5:45pm about 1 hour before my dinner tonight and your description of the dish has made me very hungry. I wish I was going home to that dish tonight.


----------



## JohnT

Gwand said:


> Great to hear. I read your post at 5:45pm about 1 hour before my dinner tonight and your description of the dish has made me very hungry. I wish I was going home to that dish tonight.


 
That's the problem... It is good, but it take 3 days!


----------



## the_rayway

Tonight is my husband's 'night off', so it'll be grilled cheese and veggie sticks. Possibly some secret cookies for the kids just before bed 

Pulled pork for tomorrow!


----------



## JohnT

the_rayway said:


> Tonight is my husband's 'night off', so it'll be grilled cheese and veggie sticks. Possibly some secret cookies for the kids just before bed
> 
> Pulled pork for tomorrow!


 

Seems to me like tomorrow can't get here soon enough (pulled pork VS gilled cheese)


----------



## jamesngalveston

tonight is turtle sauce piquant....with rice, and a green salad.
turtle been cooking for about 5 hours now.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am sous-vide cooking a small piece of pork shoulder, with smoked paprika, molasses, garlic, and bacon grease. When it is done its time in the hot tub, I will crisp it (either under a broiler or with a propane torch, have not decided yet). It should pull apart like pulled pork, but have a crust -- going for a little carnitas action. I am also cooking some fennel bulbs and tarragon sous vide, which I will probably have to finish by sauteeing to caramelize. Roasted beets will complete the meal.


----------



## jamesngalveston

you must have spend some time in Europe....I love fennel bulbs,cabbage,endive, leeks, etc....cold weather crops


----------



## sour_grapes

I have traveled often to (and lived in) Europe, but I don't think I was exposed to fennel bulbs there. I don't really remember where I picked that up....

Like you, I like lots of winter and cabbage-based greens, too: escarole and endive, kale, Brussels sprouts, Swiss chard, broccoli, cauliflower, collard greens, etc.


----------



## Boatboy24

Stumbled on a fantastic sale at the meat counter so tonight is:

1) Prime Ribeye
2) Grass fed filet for the wife
3) Roasted fingerling potatoes
4) Caprese salad
5) Red Mountain Cabernet


----------



## GreginND

This must have been flown in today because it was remarkably fresh tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> This must have been flown in today because it was remarkably fresh tonight.




Mmm. Unagi.

And tuna. And salmon.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I am sous-vide cooking a small piece of pork shoulder, with smoked paprika, molasses, garlic, and bacon grease. When it is done its time in the hot tub, I will crisp it (either under a broiler or with a propane torch, have not decided yet). It should pull apart like pulled pork, but have a crust -- going for a little carnitas action. I am also cooking some fennel bulbs and tarragon sous vide, which I will probably have to finish by sauteeing to caramelize. Roasted beets will complete the meal.



This worked out REALLY well. The pork was fall-apart-succulent-tender. I crisped it with the broiler, but then decided that was not good enough and hit it with the propane torch. (Interesting sidenote: my wife and her girlfriend were in the kitchen gabbing when I did this, and neither of them noticed the blowtorch!) I then took the juices from the sous-vide bag, added some sherry and some siracha sauce, and reduced it in the pan to about 1/2. It was wonderful. The fennel was also very nice; I browned it in the pan, then added the juices from the bag to deglaze the pan. All in all, a very nice, very cheap meal. Washed down with a 2006 Seven Deadly Zins.


----------



## jamesngalveston

T bones in the oven, twice baked potatoes and a salad...I am tired...been at farm all day...
busy weekend,,, it maybe spam sandwich tomorrow, ..sunday its a huge home made lasagna with twice the ricotta...I love ricotta.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thick seared and roasted sirloin teriyaki steak with broiled shrimp skewers and steamed asparagus with lemon aioli! Cabernet Sauvignon paired with it and a double chocolate Boston cream cake for desert! Boy I'll be making this up for a few days! 

Happy Valentines everyone! Cheers!


----------



## Johngottshall

Happy Valentines day Carolyn


----------



## tonyt

Okay, for all the naysayers and bah humbugs that don't enjoy our believe in St Valentine's Day my bride and I are enjoyin filet mignon and lobster tail along with a delicious two and a half year old Amarone. That would be the Callar craft showcase Amarone. Happy valentines day to you all

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ckvchestnut

Very nice all  we just had popcorn and DB while watching face off even thought we promised to watch a new movie! 

Have a great evening!


----------



## ckvchestnut

jamesngalveston said:


> T bones in the oven, twice baked potatoes and a salad...I am tired...been at farm all day...
> busy weekend,,, it maybe spam sandwich tomorrow, ..sunday its a huge home made lasagna with twice the ricotta...I love ricotta.




Honestly James? I admire a guy who will cook a nice meal for himself even if there isn't a woman present for it. Unless I'm wrong and you're a busy man every night! Cheers to you too!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight, my wife was out of town with her gf, so I had a "bachelor's dinner." However, I decided this bachelor was a gourmand, so I had arugula, avocado, and lobster tail with garlic, tarragon, and butter.

Earlier, I wrote:


sour_grapes said:


> I crisped it with the broiler, but then decided that was not good enough and hit it with the propane torch. (Interesting sidenote: my wife and her girlfriend were in the kitchen gabbing when I did this, and neither of them noticed the blowtorch!)


I found out later that, ironically, while I was blowtorching, they were demonstrating some exercise moves to each other that, well, *I* would have enjoyed watching. And *I* did not notice what *they* were doing.  So I guess it works both ways.....


----------



## ckvchestnut

Very funny! Lol


----------



## ibglowin

Valentines Day dinner was:

Lamb shanks braised in a cabernet sauvignon reduction with portobello mushrooms…...
Baked scalloped potatoes au gratin…..
Fresh green beans sautéed in butter, EVOO, razor thin sliced shallots and garlic …..

Desert was brownies topped with chocolate dipped strawberries and whipped cream…..

The wine was a 2007 Sayulita from a boutique winery in WA State named Balboa Winery. Cab Sauv/Syrah blend only 200 cases were made. When I snagged this bottle on a visit to Seattle a couple of years ago the owner at the wine shop who recommended it called it his "Third Date Wine"….. You serve this on a third date and you will be getting lucky he said!


----------



## roger80465

Valentines dinner here was as follows: 

Tri tip roast, country style ribs and brats on the smoker
Smashed yukon gold potatoes
Sauteed zucchini and summer squash in garlic EVOO
DESSERT: Ben and Jerry's New York Super Fudge Chunk for her
Girl Scout Cookies (Samoas) for me
The wine? 2013 LE Sangiovese/Cab

Now THAT is romance.


----------



## jamesngalveston

ahh sour grapes.....just wait till this spring my friend...you will be cooking up a storm....i got a secret for you.....


----------



## jamesngalveston

tonights dinner...huge piece of this.....with some garlic bread and sauteed asparagus.


----------



## ckvchestnut

jamesngalveston said:


> tonights dinner...huge piece of this.....with some garlic bread and sauteed asparagus.




YUM!! Wish I was your neighbor lol enjoy your meal! My hubby made dinner in the slow cooker for tonight! Beef stew with root vegetables and crusty bread!


----------



## jamesngalveston

you enjoy yours as well.....I love sundays....


----------



## jojabri

White chicken chilli and cornbread... Aaaaah, comfort food for a cold night.


----------



## the_rayway

My version of Valentine's Day was a date with an old friend who was visiting from China. Went to a great French restaurant in town, I had: Tournado of jumbo shrimp and bay scallop with cucumber 'salad' and cream sauce for apps; Green salad with orange basil dressing; Bacon wrapped local bison with huckleberry reduction and turnip puree; then rosemary vanilla creme brulee for dessert. Washed it all down with a nice Shiraz.

It was nice to catch up!


----------



## JohnT

Saturday was "uncle John's cooking" day. 

Prime rib, 
Au jous,
Roasted Mushrooms,
Yorkshire Pudding, 
Haricot vert (sauté in butter),
Brussel Sprouts (lightly steamed so they are nice and sweet),
Baked potatoes 

For dessert, I made (from scratch) a mixed berry (mostly strawberry, since they go on sale during valentines days) croustade with (again from scratch) crème anglais.

Had our 2012 cabernet to go with it (turned out to be one of my best IMHO)


Here is a picture of the prime rib and baked potatoes (taken as I was carving it)..


----------



## Rocky

JohnT, was my line busy again when you tried to invite me? Dang!


----------



## Runningwolf

John, I thought we were tight. I had my phone on me the entire time.


----------



## ckvchestnut

What did we have for dinner?? Don't remember and who freakun cares?? Lol jk! 


Carolyn


----------



## Tess

I love Thai food. This is my pineapple coconut shrimp curry. We love it and I make it a spicy #8 at least


----------



## Tess

My Mile High Pizza Pie . best Pizza in town lol


----------



## the_rayway

Tess - that pizza is insanity! Oh man, do I miss regular pizza dough (drools).

We had a lunch (lupper?) out yesterday afternoon because of an event at work. Got something called 'What the Duck'. Shredded duck and bacon sandwich (GF bun!) with lettuce, house made pickles and onions, and lettuce. Requisite sauces of course.

It was huge - and soo good!


----------



## Tess

the_rayway said:


> Tess - that pizza is insanity! Oh man, do I miss regular pizza dough (drools).
> 
> We had a lunch (lupper?) out yesterday afternoon because of an event at work. Got something called 'What the Duck'. Shredded duck and bacon sandwich (GF bun!) with lettuce, house made pickles and onions, and lettuce. Requisite sauces of course.
> 
> It was huge - and soo good!



Mmm. It sounds good. You cant eat my mile High with out a fork. I cant anyway. my husband can but he's got a big mouth


----------



## JohnT

Rocky said:


> JohnT, was my line busy again when you tried to invite me? Dang!


 



Runningwolf said:


> John, I thought we were tight. I had my phone on me the entire time.


 

Guys, 

If you ever come out to Chester, you can count on a prime rib dinner!


----------



## sour_grapes

I made sous-vide short ribs. They were really nice. There are about 3 schools of though on SV short ribs. You can make them at a low temperature, like 140F, for 48 - 72 hours or so; they come out medium-rare, with a steak-like texture. Or you can do them at high temp, like 180F, for 10-12 hours, and they come out like a traditional braise. Or you can steer (no pun intended) in between, which is what I did tonight. I did 22 hours at 167F. They were delicious. Close to traditional, but not as mushy. Still fall-off-the-bone tender, but still had a little resistance to the tooth. And very yummy. (I browned them before the sous-vide, and did a brief blow-torch afterwards.)

Paired this with roasted carrots/parsnips, broccoli with lemon/butter/garlic/caper sauce, a salad of baby kale and other mixed greens with pomegranate seeds, and garlic bread. Delish. Washed down with Louis Martini Cab and a Hahn Cab.


----------



## GreginND

Sashimi in Sunnyvale. Oh, and the "Sake Bomb" was great - a large cold beer and a carafe of hot sake for only $9! I had to order some uni on the side too.


----------



## JohnT

Making my Hungarian onion/beef stew. Very simple

Brown stew meat, 

remove meat and add 4 large chopped onions, 

take off heat, add paprika and caraway seeds. Stir until you can smell the 
paprika, 

return meat to pan, add equal parts of water, red wine, and beef stock until you are 1 inch above the meat. 

return to heat, low simmer with a cracked lid for 3 to 4 hours.

Hungarian cabbage salad to go with it.


----------



## ffemt128

Tonight for dinner I picked up some shirmp, a lb of Orange Roughy, a couple steaks, broccoli and rice pilaf. I pulled a bottle of 2011 Johanesberg Reisling from the rack and placed in the fridge to chill. Getting hungry already.


----------



## plowboy

A Canadian classics: Kraft dinner smothered in Heinz 57


----------



## Boatboy24

Hopefully this:


----------



## Tess

Crab Legs out at the casino tonight!!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Panko crusted northern pike from Thursday's catch!!


Carolyn


----------



## Boatboy24

Dinner! Plated up all fancy with some chips and homemade sauce. Veggies not pictured.


----------



## ibglowin

Pics of the veggies or………….


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Pics of the veggies or………….



Ahhhh Mike, you know me. Thanks for leaving the veggies out of the picture.


----------



## ibglowin

If you ever want to press the "easy button"……..






You can't beat the Costco BBQ pulled pork. Especially during the Winter. Just Microwave it, add sauce and serve. Amazing quality for the price!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Hmmm never tried but thanks for sharing! Might try soon!


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut

My fish was actually more traditionally battered and fried with mushrooms and onions and it was very easy to eat. So fresh, light white meat. Just had to watch out for tiny y bones!


Carolyn


----------



## sour_grapes

Boiled lobster! Calamari appetizer.


----------



## Runningwolf

I took advantage of the break in cold before it comes back tomorrow and cooked some ribs for dinner. I do cook out all winter but the break made me want to do it.


----------



## cimbaliw

Bacon wrapped scallops over polenta with roasted peppers (March Wine Enthusiast Recipe). For dessert I whipped up fresh dark caramel with marscipone over pears. Served with pinot noir. [email protected], now what to do with the left over chard from cooking the scallops? My glass is full. Is there anything better than a fine meal, a good glass of wine and someone to share it with? Life is short friends, live it well.


BC


----------



## ckvchestnut

Yum! Everyone's food looks and sounds so good! I'm such a foodie! We had prime rib roast and baked broccoli (sorry Dan)!


Carolyn


----------



## Runningwolf

ckvchestnut said:


> Yum! Everyone's food looks and sounds so good! I'm such a foodie! We had prime rib roast and baked broccoli (sorry Dan)!
> 
> Carolyn


Broc......I can't even say it. That young lady makes me even more willing on my earlier offer. 

When I went to Sam's club this morning for the ribs I actually looked for a prime rib but they didn't have any out today.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Lmao! I said a baaaad word! How coincidental I just purchased a huge rack of ribs today, will be making them shortly! Both the ribs and the prime rib are on sale this weekend! 

I think tomorrow will be crock pot tandoori butter chicken! Hope I didn't say more bad words lol! 


Carolyn


----------



## Boatboy24

cimbaliw said:


> Bacon wrapped scallops over polenta with roasted peppers (March Wine Enthusiast Recipe). For dessert I whipped up fresh dark caramel with marscipone over pears. Served with pinot noir. [email protected], now what to do with the left over chard from cooking the scallops? My glass is full. Is there anything better than a fine meal, a good glass of wine and someone to share it with? Life is short friends, live it well.
> 
> 
> BC



Nice sear on those scallops. Can you share some more details on that dessert?


----------



## Runningwolf

What is crock pot tandoori butter chicken?


----------



## ckvchestnut

Well I don't have a clay tandoor oven like they have in India or the authentic recipes so I use a crock pit or slow cooker... Do I need to explain the dish as well? It's very good and the chicken becomes melt in your mouth tender with light creamy tandoori tomato and coconut sauce. Serve over basmati rice!


Carolyn


----------



## Deezil

Cooked up some rotini pasta;
Got out the colby jack cheese;
And the cheese grater;
Lil salt, lil pepper;

That's right, extremely difficult 

Mac 'n Cheese


----------



## ckvchestnut

Doesn't have to be difficult to be good! 


Carolyn


----------



## JohnT

Well, my plan was to make some Hungarian beef stew (not goulash). I went to the store to find that simple, low grade stew beef was about $4,50 a pound. I glanced over and saw that a large packet of boneless chicken breast was $1.99 a pound. On top of that, mutz cheese was also on sale. 

Long story short, I ended up making a large batch of chicken parm. Made with home-made sauce!


Before Baking and after baking (I like to get some nice color on the cheese.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tri tip, grill roasted sweet potatoes, salad and fresh baked whole grain rolls.


----------



## jamesngalveston

sounds good...after 7 days eating food from a 5 star kitchen it is good to be home, and to cook a ribeye on the grill, some home made hashbrowns, and sauteed asparagus with mushrooms dripping in baon butter.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Oh sounds good! Just got home late from work and I'm having a huge rib steak shortly - ravenous!!


Carolyn


----------



## Boatboy24

Here's your plate:


----------



## ibglowin

jamesngalveston said:


> dripping in baon butter.



WTF is baon butter?


----------



## ibglowin

Trader Joes Bool Kogi Korean BBQ boneless short ribs on the grill with Asian stir fry veggies and Jasmine Rice. Washing it down with a bottle of almost 3yr old CC Showcase Cab/Merlot……. Freaking amazing!


----------



## jamesngalveston

two strips of bacon cooked, and discarded, add 2 tablespoons butter to bacon drippings.

bacon butter.


----------



## Julie

jamesngalveston said:


> two strips of bacon cooked, and discarded, add 2 tablespoons butter to bacon drippings.
> 
> bacon butter.



James, Mike was teasing you about misspelling bacon.


----------



## ibglowin

Hadn't heard of of that before, sounds like it would go good on just about everything LOL. For all I knew Baon Butter could have been a Cajun concoction pronounced "Bay Yon" ……

Oh and no way I am discarding the bacon after cooking it!


----------



## Johngottshall

I started 2 racks of ribs on the smoker this morning at 7:00 hand rubbed the seasonings last night. Slow smoke until around 3 will throw some wings on in a bit.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Those ribs look awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

Wild rice stuffed Cajun chicken breasts and a salad. Nothing fancy, but it was good. Washed down with my Renaissance Aussie Chard.

Looks like I'll be working from home tomorrow, so I'll have time to tend the stove. I'll be making Alton Brown's Bolognese, which takes 5-6 hours.


----------



## Rocky

We had a nice quiet dinner with my Daughter and Son in Law. Yesterday was her birthday and we celebrated it today. Beef Wellington, roasted cauliflower & broccoli and salad. Fruit with whipped cream for dessert and two great bottles of Brunello: Argiano Brunello di Montalcino 2004 and Tiezzi Brunello di Montalcino 2007. Nothing left to show except the dead soldiers. You will have to take my word for it. The meal, the wine and the family were wonderful.


----------



## ibglowin

Celebrating my "babies" 27th BD a few day early tonight! 

Almost 2" thick Bone in Rib Eye steaks cooked over charcoal and Pecan wood, oven roasted fingerling potatoes with Herbs de Provence. Field of greens salad with balsamic vinegarette, bleu cheese crumbles, dried cranberries and walnuts. 

Dug through the cellar and found an 07' BV Tapestry (Bordeaux blend) to pair with the meal…... 

Dessert will be her favorite Carrot Cake with cream cheese icing (of course)!


----------



## Boatboy24

On my birthday, I'll be traveling west. Starting at Rocky's and ending at ibglowin's!


----------



## Johngottshall

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Those ribs look awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



They turned out real good added sweet baby rays vidalia onion BBQ sauce an hour before finish real good


----------



## tonyt

Boatboy24 said:


> On my birthday, I'll be traveling west. Starting at Rocky's and ending at ibglowin's!



Stop by Beaumont and I will fix you a real Siciliana feast. Might even open up an Amarone.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## JohnT

Rocky said:


> We had a nice quiet dinner with my Daughter and Son in Law. Yesterday was her birthday and we celebrated it today. Beef Wellington, roasted cauliflower & broccoli and salad. Fruit with whipped cream for dessert and two great bottles of Brunello: Argiano Brunello di Montalcino 2004 and Tiezzi Brunello di Montalcino 2007. Nothing left to show except the dead soldiers. You will have to take my word for it. The meal, the wine and the family were wonderful.


 

Rocky, I have had those particular wine (even the same years) a number of times. They are some of my all time favorite wines. You have incredibly good taste!


----------



## JohnT

Last night it was an oven stuffer roaster (on sale at my local supermarket). 

Stuffed roasted chicken, 
Mashed pot 
sweet corn
and mushroom pan gravy
homemade sourdough bread. 

In between bites a kept remind my wife how lucky she is!

Tonight it is shell steaks and baked potatoes


----------



## Rocky

Thanks, JohnT. I really like _Brunello_. It is probably my favorite wine and I have wonderful memories of Montalcino and being in a wine cellar, served a wonderful mean and drinking some superb wine. I also like _Vino Nobile di Montepulciano,_ which is a town about 30 miles from Montalcino.


----------



## jamesngalveston

johnt, what in the heck is shell steaks


----------



## Rocky

James, it is a regional name for a strip steak like a New York Strip or a club steak.


----------



## jamesngalveston

thanks rocky, i thought it something that was cooked in some kind of pastry shell...have never heard that term for a ny steak....


----------



## Gwand

Rocky said:


> We had a nice quiet dinner with my Daughter and Son in Law. Yesterday was her birthday and we celebrated it today. Beef Wellington, roasted cauliflower & broccoli and salad. Fruit with whipped cream for dessert and two great bottles of Brunello: Argiano Brunello di Montalcino 2004 and Tiezzi Brunello di Montalcino 2007. Nothing left to show except the dead soldiers. You will have to take my word for it. The meal, the wine and the family were wonderful.



Rocky. That is a special repast. Love the wine too. Every other year I have a conference in Volterra which is not far from Montalcino. I always try to spend at least one night in Montalcino. The conference is happening again this May but my daughters getting married that week so that trumps Tuscany this year. Not much else can.


----------



## GreginND

Cock a leekie soup. Well, it turned out more like a stew than a soup as it was pretty dense.


----------



## Boatboy24

Working from home today allowed me to do Alton Brown's Bolognese. Pic doesn't do it justice. Its very good. Took six hours though.


----------



## cmason1957

Slow cooked Balsamic Chicken over rice paid with the Vidal Blanc we made this year. Very tasty.


----------



## ibglowin

Well, it IS Mardi Gras! So made a very traditional Cajun dinner. Jambalaya with Sausage and Shrimps. Kicked it up a notch (of course) with some cayenne pepper. Paired perfectly with my '12 CC Showcase LR Sauvignon Blanc - Semillon - Chardonnay. Awesome dinner!


----------



## jamesngalveston

boatboy, that looks excellent , just excellent


----------



## vernsgal

Mmmm! Mike I love Jambalaya with Sausage . The shrimp is bonus!!


----------



## GreginND

Pasta with chicken and sun dried tomatoes


----------



## the_rayway

We did pasta topped with a chorzio-cajun-cream sauce I invented as I made it. Yum!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Wow all that food looks delicious! I'm still waiting for dinner... Refused to cook dinner tonight cuz I spent all day doing taxes :-D


Carolyn


----------



## Boatboy24

The pizza man cometh...


----------



## GreginND

Tonight - Steel Head Trout poached in foil with a soy miso glaze served on top of a bed of asparagus risotto. Served with a delightful light and complex California Pinot Noir.


----------



## Boatboy24

Herb rubbed chicken breasts with leek and mushroom stuffing. Wild rice and a green salad. Home made pound cake with limoncello macerated berries for dessert.


----------



## sour_grapes

Pork shoulder cooked sous vide until tear-apart tender, then broiled/browned/charred on the outside. Served with a reduction sauce made from the bag drippings+sherry+sriracha. Sides are romanesco broccoli and cous-cous.


----------



## Boatboy24

Paul: what SV setup are you using? I've been eying the Anova.


----------



## jojabri

My AWESOME hubby decided he'd cook tonight. This is a rarity. Despite not being in the mood for anything with even a hint of spice, I was rather pleased by his breakfast burritos! Plus he respected my Low-Fat lifestyle. I'm so proud of him!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Paul: what SV setup are you using? I've been eying the Anova.



Hey, Jim. I rolled my own. I bought a commercial PID controller, and rigged it to turn a solid-state-relay on and off. That controls the power to my crock pot. It works really well. You can also buy essentially the same thing for about $150 from Auber Instruments. You can also use a rice cooker instead of a crock pot.

If you are interested in building your own, you can get PIDs on ebay for about $25, but I did not know that when I built mine a few years ago. 

Here is a picture of my controller, with crock pot in background.


----------



## tonyt

Rocky said:


> We had a nice quiet dinner with my Daughter and Son in Law. Yesterday was her birthday and we celebrated it today. Beef Wellington, roasted cauliflower & broccoli and salad. Fruit with whipped cream for dessert and two great bottles of Brunello: Argiano Brunello di Montalcino 2004 and Tiezzi Brunello di Montalcino 2007. Nothing left to show except the dead soldiers. You will have to take my word for it. The meal, the wine and the family were wonderful.



Sounds great. That 04 Arigiano must have been excellent at 10 years.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Rocky

tonyt said:


> Sounds great. That 04 Arigiano must have been excellent at 10 years.
> 
> It really was, Tony. It was also my first successful attempt at Beef Wellington. Last night, I tried my "Poor Man's Beef Wellington" using ground beef tenderloin. We buy the whole tenderloin, trim it and cut it into steaks or roasts and make ground meat out of the remainder. I took about a pound of the ground meat, added sautéed onions and red bell pepper, an egg and some seasoning and formed this into a small loaf. I then browned it on all sides and rolled in in 8 sheets of phyllo dough, sprayed with olive oil and topped with chopped sage (the recipe called for thyme but I was out). I had spread the phyllo dough with a mixture of sautéed finely chopped mushroom, shallots, sherry and sage before rolling it up and roasting it at 400 F for 29 minutes. It was really nice. The recipe is from a book by Rocco DiSpirito and his "less than 350 calorie meals." I have lost about 20 pounds in the last 2 months following his recipes, which are delicious.


----------



## RegionRat

Pan-seared New Zealand Lamb Chops with garlic and rosemary. Saute carrots and onions with dill. Steamed broccoli. 2012 LE Malbec .




RR


----------



## RegionRat

*Sous Vide Cooking*

You have all sparked an interest in me. I think I will be getting the kitchen gadgets to to this. 

I thought I would share an artilel I just read about the process. It was new to me till you stared talking about it. 

https://www.inkling.com/read/cooking-for-geeks-jeff-potter-1st/chapter-7/sous-vide-cooking

RR


----------



## sour_grapes

RR: your lamb chops picture had me shouting "AH AH AH" in a voice that suggested great distress. I LUV lamb, and that really looked nice!

If you have any questions on sous-vide cooking, feel free to ask. I have been doing it for about 4 years now. Here is a montage of one of my early attempts (when I was still documenting things with photos). This is a bacon-wrapped tenderloin:


----------



## RegionRat

*More on Sous Vide Cooking*

I like this approach. I have always seared thicker cuts of meat and then finished in an oven. I like the Idea of getting to an internal temp then searing to gbd (golden brown and delicious).

I am sure I will have plenty of questions. When the arise I will start a new thread. I dont want to hijack this one.

I love the propane torch!

RR


----------



## ckvchestnut

Do you guys cook the meat in bags with that sous vide method? Otherwise it would be soaking in water? 

I made an awesome home made mac and cheeseburger casserole tonight. Looks simple on the plate but is most divine with home made sharp white cheddar sauce and garlic cheese and panko topping! I usually steer away from rich dishes like this but once in awhile it's a treat!





Carolyn


----------



## sour_grapes

Cool!

The montage above demonstrates one of the two ways that SV is very useful: carefully controlling the doneness of a tender cut of meat. The other way is tenderizing a tough cut of meat that is traditionally done by braising, at a bit of a lower temperature. The archetypal example is short ribs: you can make them fall-off-the-bone tender and yet still have a tinge of pink. (Although, frankly, I have taken to making them at to a higher temperature anyway.)

Hope you get interested enough to start an interesting thread!


----------



## sour_grapes

ckvchestnut said:


> Do you guys cook the meat in bags with that sous vide method? Otherwise it would be soaking in water?



Yes. Can you see the bags in my picture above? 

Sous vide means "under vacuum" (as you probably know, being from Ontario! ). In English, we probably would have said "vacuum-packed." The meat is put in bags and the air sucked out.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Yes thanks Sour-grapes! Heard of it before but have never tried it! Looks awesome!

Sorry had to edit that post! Read to fast and for your name mixed up with Grapeman's!

Carolyn


----------



## sour_grapes

ckvchestnut said:


> Yes thanks Grapeman!



Grapeman? .


----------



## ckvchestnut

I edited!! Sorry sourgrapes! Hope I didn't make you sour! Your avatar is scary enough as it is! Lol


Carolyn


----------



## Boatboy24

Pulled pork grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## NoSnob

This is a great thread --- it'll probably go on forever! 

Tonight we have Chicken with Riesling and Cremini Mushrooms. I found my last bottle of WE SE Columbia Valley Riesling, 12/2012. It's one of those unlabeled bottles with no seal (I keep a small label on the bottom of all bottles that codes the varietal and date). I just conducted my "quality check" and it is better aged than most of my whites. I just get too impatient with whites (and reds, and...) 

To sip on with cheese and crackers while we wait, we are enjoying a L'Ecole No. 41 Cabernet Sauvignon from Walla Walla. Here's to all of you on this board who help me make my home winemaking so much better!

Gotta go -- More wine beckons.

NS


----------



## jamesngalveston

after 7 days of hotel food, i am home and can cook..
tonight is turnip greens with ham hocks, steamed turnips with butter and mint, ribs in the oven with a garlic and pistachio butter..
and a few cc and coke ......mabye some peach port.


----------



## ckvchestnut

I'm trying something new tonight. I plan to enjoy this with a lovely surf and turf meal of ribeye steaks and shrimp skewers. I've never tried this brand before anyone have any feedback on it? Positive or negative...

Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## ibglowin

Hmmmm. Just my $0.02 but I wouldn't pair an Amarone with Surf and Turf. I would go with a Super Tuscan of sorts with that meal and hold on to the Amarone for a hearty Italian meal of sorts. 

Again just my $0.02!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ok sounds good! I started to think I should just put it away in storage anyways!


----------



## GreginND

Just arrived in Dallas this evening and enjoyed my usual fare - sushi.

Well, and edame too!


----------



## Runningwolf

All those postings James got started about lobster got me craving it. I never made it before. Bought two frozen tails at Sams Club. Thawed them out in micro wave and broiled in toaster oven. They were "ok". I also bought 4 top sirloin steaks (for the same price) for tomorrow night and I guarantee they will be far superior.


----------



## Runningwolf

I might also add I am sure even though it was only ok it was way better (imo) than what Greg ate in the post above me. LMAO


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> I might also add I am sure even though it was only ok it was way better (imo) than what Greg ate in the post above me. LMAO



I am saying NO, these were not better than what Greg was having AND just because you don't know how to cook a lobster doesn't mean that your steaks are better.


----------



## Boatboy24

Julie said:


> I am saying NO, these were not better than what Greg was having AND just because you don't know how to cook a lobster doesn't mean that your steaks are better.



Yes. Two words that should never be used together are "lobster" and "microwave".


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> I am saying NO, these were not better than what Greg was having AND just because you don't know how to cook a lobster doesn't mean that your steaks are better.





Boatboy24 said:


> Yes. Two words that should never be used together are "lobster" and "microwave".



First off Boatboy, I was prepared for that and would have been disappointed otherwise. I just got home with them and was not willing to wait 24 hours for them to thaw out in the refrigerator (admit mistake #1).

Second Julie, that GreginND just doesn't eat right except when I met up with him in Sandusky and he ate my Vegetables. Raw seafood, no way. Now the bit about not cooking it right, GUILTY! I cut the shell and slightly pulled the meat out. Poured melted butter and paprika on it and then broiled. Pulled it off the internet. My steaks are killer!


----------



## jdmyers

I would kill to eat lobster again> I used to love it until I developed a shell fish alergy. no matter lately all I get are smothies and salad. been trying to lose weight. Then there are the liquid calories


----------



## RegionRat

Boatboy24 said:


> Yes. Two words that should never be used together are "lobster" and "microwave".



I could not agree more. No microwave. I eat lobster and shrimp all the time. To thaw them fill your sink with cold water and let them soak. The will thaw out in no time at all. Under an hour I would say. I will not get into cooking them because there are so many ways. I would say my fav way would be steamed or on the BBQ though. Over cooked and they will get tough. Drawn butter and lemon is a must.

RR


----------



## GreginND

LOL @ Dan

I'm sure your lobster and your steaks are awesome. They would be even better matched with some awesome asparagus or something!


----------



## Julie

Dan I will never say you can't cook meat cuz you just love your red meat way to much to torture it! Now that lobster? You tortured that!


----------



## sour_grapes

Yeah, Dan, why didn't you just whip up this: 



sour_grapes said:


> Jan. 5, 2014. Last night was LobsterFest 2014. For the fourth year in a row, we followed this wonderful recipe for sous-vide lobster. It is a decadent and sumptuous dish: butter-poached lobster on toasted bread, topped with a rich lobster-stock/cream sauce, herbed creme fraiche,and salmon caviar. It was accompanied by a potato gallete and sauteed fennel avec herbes de Provence. Lots of Champagne and Chardonnay were disposed of, too. Finished with strawberries and (real) whipped cream.


----------



## JohnT

There was this place out by me (Pub 199) that was famous for lobster dinners. 

The place burned down last year and (to my relief) reopened just a couple of weeks ago. You get a 1.5 lb lobster, two dozen steamers, baked potato, and a side dish for about $22.00. This is VERY cheap in my neck of the woods. Cash only, reservations not accepted.

We made it a point to eat there last Friday with some friends. Man, do they know how to cook a lobster! The place is huge and they turn tables real quick. They do such a high volume that you know that the seafood does not get a chance to sit around too long and is really, really fresh.

I wish I could include a picture, but I did not want to get lobster juice all over my phone.


----------



## Boatboy24

A mildly non traditional St Patrick's day dinner.


----------



## RegionRat

Boatboy24 said:


> A mildly non traditional St Patrick's day dinner.



Cha-Ching!!!!


RR


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Runningwolf said:


> All those postings James got started about lobster got me craving it. I never made it before. Bought two frozen tails at Sams Club. Thawed them out in micro wave and broiled in toaster oven. They were "ok". I also bought 4 top sirloin steaks (for the same price) for tomorrow night and I guarantee they will be far superior.



Frozen, micro wave, and toaster oven are three things that should not be associated with cooking lobster. 





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Had seared ahi tuna, a cowboy ribeye and a nice creme brûlée for desert. I can't forget a great glass of Cabernet to go with it. I need to win the lottery so I can eat like this every night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT

*A lobster story*

If you have time, read on. 

In a former life, I was a consultant and one of my clients was located in Rhode Island. I would fly up there (Into TF Green from Newark Airport) on Sunday and fly back home on Friday. 

At the time, TF Green was a rather small airport. the walk from your gate to your rental car was about 100 yards. In the main lobby of the airport, a cooking school (Johnson and Wales) ran a lobster booth to raise money for the school. 

WHAT A DEAL! Fresh caught 1.25 to 1.5 pound lobsters for $3.50 per pound. They would line a box with a plastic bag, place the lobsters in the bag, cover the lobsters with seaweed, place 2 ice packs over the seaweed, tie up the bag, and staple the box shut. SOOO COOL!

I made it a point to pick up lobsters for the whole family every Friday. They were so fresh, that they had no problem surviving in the box for 24 hours where we would all sit down for a great Saturday treat. 

I even had fun joking with the flight attendants! "Are you having lobster for dinner? Can I come?" they would ask. "Shhh!" I would say, "I told them that they are going to lobster Club Med. The highlight is the jaccuzzi at the end of the tour."

Then one day.. Disaster! 

They forgot the plastic bag and simply put the lobster into the box! By the time I landed in Newark, the wet lobsters reduced the cardboard box to pulp. I still remember standing on a taxi line in Newark Airport while clutching a dozen lobsters and the remains of the box. Claws and tails were poking out all over the place. I ended dropping a couple. With the help of the folks around me (who were laughing hysterically) I managed to wrangle the little bastards before they legged it to the Hudson River. 

When I got them home, I made it a point to keep quiet about how some of the lobsters were picked up off a Newark sidewalk.

I like to boil them. Start them in cold water and add a can of beer to the water. Place the lobsters into the water and wait till it comes to a boil. boil for 5 minutes and cut the heat. Allow lobster to sit in the water for another 10 minutes. Pull them out and enjoy!


----------



## GreginND

John, great story. Been through TF Green many times. I can only imagine the scene!!

Here are a few vignettes from my trip to Dallas. . .

Ashi Tuna BLT at the Dallas Fish Market:







Pork and Beef Tacos at Stampede 66:






Wagu beef pot roast at Stampede 66:


----------



## Boatboy24

Local grass fed, 30 day aged ribeye. Redskin mash. Large salad. Steak was slow roasted over charcoal with some spent oak cubes, then seared to finish.


----------



## sour_grapes

Jim, that steak (and the rest) look and sound awesome! <drool>

For me, it was lamb loin chops (locally raised lamb that we bought half of). I overcooked them a tad, winding up med. instead of med. rare. Coupled with polenta+gorgonzola, and braised kale with mushrooms and onions. Plus a nice 9 year old Zinfandel!


----------



## jojabri

In light of enjoying too much Dragon Blood last night and feeling the results today, I went totally lazy. La Choy beef chow mein (comes in a can) served over boil-in-bag rice with a few Mrs. T's Perogies. 

Of course with a glass of Dog-hair Therapy.


----------



## JohnT

jojabri said:


> In light of enjoying too much Dragon Blood last night and feeling the results today, I went totally lazy. La Choy beef chow mein (comes in a can) served over boil-in-bag rice with a few Mrs. T's Perogies.
> 
> Of course with a glass of Dog-hair Therapy.


 

Gina, 

I feel bad for you, that sounds horrible. 

The only things from a can that I will ever consume is coffee, string beans, or tomatoes for a home hade sauce (notice Welch's is not on the list).

What I do is cook big on the weekends and eat left-overs for the remainder of the week. A roast chicken will see us through 4 meals plus soup. the same with a nice stew that even tastes better the second or third day.

Try it, it is cheaper and you will eat better.


----------



## jojabri

Hahaha. I promise ya John, it reminded me of the quo
te from the Crocodile Dundee movies, "You can live on it, but it tastes like ****"


----------



## GreginND

Home cooking, Korea style. Went to a friend's for dinner. Bulgogi and spicy tofu.


----------



## JohnT

My problem is that I keep forgetting to take pictures whenever I cook something good. I did not forget this time... 

Potato-leek soup

Last night I made a brazed veal roast with mushrooms
Roasted asparagus, 
Buttered bowtie pasta

Strawberry crustad


----------



## Alex80

I had mackerel whit apples and butternut squash for dinner along with a radish salad.


----------



## jojabri

Chicken broth and sprite. Perhaps if I'm feeling froggy, some saltine crackers. 

Super enjoying this food porn!

Sent from my LT30at using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## peaches9324

jojabri said:


> Super enjoying this food porn!
> 
> Sent from my LT30at using Wine Making mobile app


 
lmao

this thread always makes me hungry! Doesn't matter what time of day it is!


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, I think I added another dish to my (small) repertoire. I made orange roughy, but pretended it was sole meunière. I changed it up a bit, adding chopped fresh tarragon to the flour for dredging, and garnishing with tarragon. It was super tasty! I mostly followed standard sole meunière -- a bit of salt and pepper, dredge in flour, sautee in butter, take out fish, add lemon slices and more butter (and tarragon, in my case) and simmer a bit, then spoon sauce over fish. I was very pleasantly surprised how well this turned out.


----------



## Johngottshall

Made pork chops, boiled butter potatoes, and hot bacon dressing over endive .


----------



## sour_grapes

Went to an interesting small-plate, boutique restaurant with a kind of fusion cuisine. Everything was delish. We had Korean pancakes with jalapeno, dock confit flautas, seared scallops, local sopressato, sesame-wasabi deviled eggs, pork belly bulgogi, bacon-wrapped dates stuffed with gouda, and I probably forgot a few things. It was all scrumptious. Washed it down with an Australian Shiraz-Viognier.


----------



## JohnT

The Mrs (SWMBO) had a craving for lasagna. 

I like my lasagna, but I have had better. If anyone has some tips to make a better lasagna, It would be much appreciated! 

Here is what I did... 

*Sauce:* 

Brown 3-4 pounds meat loaf mix (a lump of ground beef, ground pork, and ground veal in the same packet). 

Brown meat, drain fat, 
add salt, pepper, and a diced onion. Allow onion to become translucent.

Add 2 cans of mushrooms, 1 can of plumb tomatoes, 2 cans of crushed tomatoes, 1/2 can of water, 3 tblsp dried basil, 3 tblsp sugar, 2 tsp of garlic powder, 1 tbsp. dried thyme, 1 tbsp. fennel seeds, and a palm full of dried procini mushrooms. allow to simmer for 3 to 4 hours. 

Add 2 cans of tomato paste and allow sauce to simmer for another 1/2 hour or so. It ends up much like a very thick chili. 


*Cheese:*

3 eggs, 3 cups ricotta cheese, 1/2 cup parmesan cheese, 3 cups shredded mutz cheese. Stir and chill. 


*Pasta: *

I boil the pasta 2 minutes short of the package instructions. I do this thinking that the undercooked pasta will absorb moisture in the lasagna and make it more firm.


I assemble with a layer of pasta, a layer of meat sauce, and dabs of the cheese mix on top of the meat sauce. Repeat 2 times and cap with a top layer of pasta, a top layer of meat sauce, and a final layer of mutz cheese. 

Cover with tin foil and bake at 350 for 1 hour.


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician

Tonight will be:

Herbed Green Salad with a Chardonnay Olio Vinaigrette (served with 2011 Chardonnay), followed by:
Marinated Grilled London Broil with a Merlot Au-Jus, loaded mashed potatoes, buttered corn and pea succotash (served with 2010 Merlot), and finally:
Chocolate blooming strawberries with shaved coconut and chopped walnut topping (served with 2012 White Zinfandel).


----------



## ibglowin

Trying to do my best impression of GreginND…….

SWMBO went to Whole Paycheck today and brought back Sushi! 

Tonight will be:

Aloha Fruity Salad Roll (served with 2013 RJS EP Chardonnay), followed by:

Spicy Furikake Albacore Roll (served with 2013 RJS EP Chardonnay), followed by:

Seared Albacore Nigiri (served with 2013 RJS EP Chardonnay), followed by:

Absolutely NOTHING! Its freaking MONDAY!


----------



## tonyt

How's red beans and rice with cornbread sound Sha?


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice to see you got some green veg on that plate, Tony. Or is that a garnish?


----------



## tonyt

Boatboy24 said:


> Nice to see you got some green veg on that plate, Tony. Or is that a garnish?



Ha. Brocoli, love it. But in keeping with the Cajon theme it should have been Mustard or Turnip Greens with Bacon.


----------



## jojabri

Lucky me! My hubby AKA king of the grill, was having a hankering for burgers.

He fixed cheeseburgers with thinly diced portabella and vidalia onions topped with more sautéed onion and portabella and Roma tomatoes. Nomnmnom. Love this man's burgers!


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night was a local, 30 day aged strip steak rubbed down with Dizzy Pig's Red Eye Express and grilled over charcoal, random fresh veg that I stole from my wife as she made her salad, and redskin mashed potatoes with garlic and thyme. Paired with dreams of a rich, chewy Cabernet and a large glass of water.


----------



## JohnT

Yup, A nice cab is tailor-made for a really nice steak like that. Just 17 more days!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Wife was at a class last night so it was boys night in with my two little guys. Sushi and frozen pizza!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Sushi and frozen pizza!



Did you cook either of them?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Did you cook either of them?



Only one. I'll let you guess which...


----------



## Boatboy24

Italian seasoned burgers, topped with provolone, proscuitto, caramelized onions, balsamic reduction, lettuce and tomato. Grill roasted asparagus. Tater tots. Ya gotta have tots.

Update: here's a pic.


----------



## ibglowin

PF Chang's Kung Pao Scallops paired with 2012 Charles & Charles Kung Fu Girl Riesling. OMG Killer combination!


----------



## sour_grapes

I decided that spring was here!!! I marinated some swordfish steaks in lemon, olive oil, garlic, oregano, salt, and pepper. I then grilled them on a hardwood charcoal grill. This was the first barbecue of the season!!! It was very nice. Paired with cauliflower with tarragon butter, fettuccine with garlic alfredo sauce, and a salad of mixed greens with 18 year old balsamic vinegar and fleur de sel. Wonderful! Spring is (almost) here!!


----------



## ckvchestnut

[QU OTE=sour_grapes;503988]I decided that spring was here!!! I marinated some swordfish steaks in lemon, olive oil, garlic, oregano, salt, and pepper. I then grilled them on a hardwood charcoal grill. This was the first barbecue of the season!!! It was very nice. Paired with cauliflower with tarragon butter, fettuccine with garlic alfredo sauce, and a salad of mixed greens with 18 year old balsamic vinegar and fleur de sel. Wonderful! Spring is (almost) here!![/QUOTE]

Nice!! Spring is definitely coming! I'm doing boneless ribeye steaks with jumbo shrimp skewers on the barby tonight! Lovely sunny day and 11 degrees out. Having a bonfire to burn the Christmas tree finally!


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, that looks like a decadently good barbecued surf and turf!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Haha I'll post a cooked photo later


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight was pizza from scratch. Homemade dough, homemade sauce. 

Mine: half pepperoni, half with meatball bits and fire roasted red peppers


----------



## ckvchestnut

Boatboy24 said:


> Tonight was pizza from scratch. Homemade dough, homemade sauce.
> 
> Mine: half pepperoni, half with meatball bits and fire roasted red peppers




Yum! Here's my cooked photo!


----------



## Boatboy24

Great looking surf and turf!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Boatboy24 said:


> Great looking surf and turf!




Thanks Boatboy! I can cook but don't expect me to plate like some modern fusion ninja warrior... That's my eldest daughter's trait.


----------



## sour_grapes

ckvchestnut said:


> Yum! Here's my cooked photo!
> 
> View attachment 14942



I agree -- that is one fine looking repast! Wonderful


----------



## GreginND

Roasted a chicken tonight. It was good eats.


----------



## JohnT

Oh Man!! 

Greg, I say that great winemakers think alike.... 

Here is last night's guest of honor...

-- 12 lbs before being stuffed and trussed! 
-- Cooked using the diaper method 
-- served with mashed potatoes, corn, string beans, pan gravy with mushrooms, and cressent rolls.


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, John. WTH is the diaper method?


----------



## the_rayway

I'm a little afraid to ask, but I'm with Boatboy - what? Diaper??


----------



## JohnT

OK, 

So the problem with cooking birds is that the breast cooks much more quickly than the dark meat. I would always get a bird that either had under cooked dark meat, or bone dry white meat. 

The answer to this problem is to slow down the cooking of the breast. 

With the diaper method, you take a long piece of tin foil and fold it much like you would fold a flag (in triangles) so that you end up with a triangle (or diaper) of tin foil several layers thick. 

You then mold the diaper over the bird's breast so that it conforms to the bird's breast. do this before you put the bird in the oven.

Initially, bake the bird WITHOUT the diaper at 450 for about 20 to 30 minutes (until the skin is brown). 

After 20 to 30 minutes, place the diaper on your bird, lower the temp to 325 and bake until you have an internal temp of 160 degrees F.


Cooking chicken or turkey this way results in perfectly cooked dark meat AND nice and juicy white meat. The next time I do this, I will take some pictures (worth a thousand words).


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanks John. Makes perfect sense. 

I've taken to icing down the breasts for 20-30 minutes prior to cooking. Just a sandwich sized ziplock filled with ice cubes on each one.


----------



## RegionRat

The last quart of home made spaghetti sauce. I only have a few pints left on the shelf. Last year was not a great year for tomatos. Home made pasta and home made sausage. Along with the first glass of last years Chilean Merlot. 

A shout out to Steve from AIO and the folks at the _McHenry Wine Making Club_, for the hookup on the juice buckets!! Cant wait to pick up this years supply on Friday.

RR


----------



## Boatboy24

Still have leftover pizza dough and sauce. Made another tonight with proscuitto and caramelized onions.


----------



## pjd

Smoked turkey, brined for 24 hours then slow cooked for 6 hours on the rotisserie while smoking it with apple wood. Served it with garlic red shinned mashed potatoes and green beans. This had to be the most moist turkey I've ever had!


----------



## Boatboy24

Greek style grilled chicken on pitas with grilled onion, tomato, feta, olives and tzatziki. Cucumber salad on the side.


----------



## ckvchestnut

sour_grapes said:


> I agree -- that is one fine looking repast! Wonderful




Thanks sour grapes! Few good days of good eatin: yesterday I made a slow roasted chicken with white wine gravy and mashed potatoes, paired with Sauvignon Blanc 

Today was succulent prime rib roast with baked lemon Parmesan broccoli. A glass of young Gamay to go with it. Would have preferred a bigger red! Should have gone with my Elderberry! 




Oh and planning on prime rib with my eggs in the morning!


----------



## jojabri

Hosted a karaoke show at a local cafe tonight. I ordered a grilled chicken panini with all the veggies and a cup of tomato bisque soup. It was scrumptious! Plus I made extra cash to put in my AIO fund.


----------



## byathread

Well, today's snow never panned out, but it's still rainy and cold so a rich buffalo stew is on the stove for supper. The recipe starts like this: 5 months ago ferment your first red wine, rack, clarify, bottle, and age a few months. Next, two days ago you roast then simmer 5 pounds of bison knuckle and marrow bones, then simmer for 24 hours for your stock...

But seriously, a pretty simple stew with homemade stock, 1/2 a bottle of homemade wine, carrots, onions, celery, whole fingerling potatoes, stew meat, fresh parsley from the garden. To be served with a baby spinach, roasted beet, walnut and feta salad with a balsamic vinaigrette.


----------



## sour_grapes

Did a chuck roast in the sous vide. I experimented with temperatures -- I tried 160F for 22 hours. I liked it, but did not love it. Also, had braised kale and cous-cous.


----------



## JohnT

On Saturday, I had my two nieces over for a "painting party" to help paint my deck. The day was beautiful (sunny and 80 degrees). What a nice change from winter! 

I asked my niece, Nadia, what she would like for dinner, and she asked for ribs. Gotta love that kid!!!!! 

I did not stop there. I made potato salad, baby back ribs, butt end brisket, and some smoked sausage. Although I don't care for them, I also heated up some baked beans for the wife.

The 5 of us ate ourselves into a meat filled coma.. 
What do you guys think? Not bad for a Jersey boy!


----------



## ibglowin

Dang that looks good!


----------



## the_rayway

Tonight was BBQ pork tenderloin, rice, and cabbage/onion/ham fried up and finished with cream and a splash of vinegar. Yum!


----------



## sour_grapes

A friend invited us over -- the deal is that she provides the food and we cook it! She is a wonderful and generous host and a lousy cook. We made roast beets, roasted, herbed asparagus with panko highlights, and orange roughy meuniere. It turned out very nicely. We quaffed a combination of Liberty School Cabernet and Cline Viognier  -- both very nice!


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> A friend invited us over -- the deal is that she provides the food and we cook it! She is a wonderful and generous host and a lousy cook. We made roast beets, roasted, herbed asparagus with panko highlights, and orange roughy meuniere. It turned out very nicely. We quaffed a combination of Liberty School Cabernet and Cline Viognier -- both very nice!


 

WOW! now that is what I call a good friend! She does the grocery shopping and pays the bill, you get to have all of the fun. 

I could use a number of friends like that!


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> WOW! now that is what I call a good friend! She does the grocery shopping and pays the bill, you get to have all of the fun.
> 
> I could use a number of friends like that!



Yes, it is a good deal. At least we brought the wine.

To be fair, we more often have her over our house, where WE do the shopping and the cooking, and SHE brings the wine. Also, we are teaching her to cook; she has made great progress, but there is some recidivism!


----------



## JohnT

Well folks, 

Just got back from GADAWG's neck of the woods. Went down to visit uncle Charlie and to cook for my wife's family. 

*Good Friday - *
Salad: spring mix with a basalmic vinegrette, pickled beets, glazed walnuts, and a warm goat cheese crouton. 

Entrée: 4 rib prime rib roast, baked pot, Yorkshire pudding (that came out perfect!!), asparagus, mushroom au jous.

Dessert: Trifle


*Saturday: *
Decided to take it easy: Spaghetti with sauce bolognase, garlic bread. 

Easter: Potato-leek soup, Roast Ham, roast brats, Hungarian cabbage salad, corn, carrots, mashed potatoes, biscuts, Apple pie, pecan pie, and cheesecake.


----------



## ibglowin

*Shrimp Scampi!*

Hump day!

Easy quick meal. Shrimp Scampi with parsley, capers, and lemon paired well with a 2013 RJS EP Aussie Chardonnay!


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> Hump day!
> 
> Easy quick meal. Shrimp Scampi with parsley, capers, and lemon paired well with a 2013 RJS EP Aussie Chardonnay!


 

*WOW DOES THAT LOOK GOOOOOOOD!*

Both the shrimp and the pasta looks perfectly cooked!
Just needs some really nice bread to go with it.

Gorden Ramsey himself would lick that plate!

How about a recipe write up (details)?????


----------



## ibglowin

Almost embarrassed to admit John…….. 







I did doctor it with some extra white wine, more lemon, capers and some fresh parsley as it is now in abundance in the herb garden outside my back door. I have to admit that all of these simmer sauces are very good. Perfect for 2-3 people on a week night. I usually always tweak a bit to my taste.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, at least your actual meal looks better than the picture on the package! How often does that happen?

I recently discovered how EASY-PEASY it is to make a killer lemon/butter/caper/garlic sauce. I routinely put this on broccoli and cauliflower. 
-Melt as much butter as you feel like (~1/2 stick) in a saucepan
-Add as much minced (not crushed) garlic as you like (~3 cloves)
-Simmer over medium heat for 2 or 3 minutes
-Add as much rough-chopped capers as you like (~2 or 3 Tablespoons). Heat for minute.
-Add lemon juice (fresh or ReaLemon) to taste, maybe 3 Tbsp.

This always pleases, and it is so simple.


----------



## jojabri

ibglowin said:


> Almost embarrassed to admit John……..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did doctor it with some extra white wine, more lemon, capers and some fresh parsley as it is now in abundance in the herb garden outside my back door. I have to admit that all of these simmer sauces are very good. Perfect for 2-3 people on a week night. I usually always tweak a bit to my taste.



LOVE using these! The Moroccan chicken slow cooker one is excellent!


----------



## Runningwolf

jojabri said:


> LOVE using these! The Moroccan chicken slow cooker one is excellent!



HUmmm did you pay full retail for that . IT actually looks very good. I will look for it in my grocery store.


----------



## jojabri

Runningwolf said:


> HUmmm did you pay full retail for that . IT actually looks very good. I will look for it in my grocery store.



Actually no, I didn't Dan.
$1.97 - Wal-Mart Price
-$ .75 - Coupon
-$ .75 - Rebate from ibotta App
-$ .30 - Rebate from Wal-Mart Savings catcher (another local store had them on sale 3/$5

So I paid 17 cents. Worth it!


----------



## JohnT

jojabri said:


> Actually no, I didn't Dan.
> $1.97 - Wal-Mart Price
> -$ .75 - Coupon
> -$ .75 - Rebate from ibotta App
> -$ .30 - Rebate from Wal-Mart Savings catcher (another local store had them on sale 3/$5
> 
> So I paid 17 cents. Worth it!


 

17 cents??? what? is this 1950??? 

What a bargain! It probably cost you more to heat it up on the stove!
Be honest, did it taste good?


----------



## jojabri

JohnT said:


> 17 cents??? what? is this 1950???
> 
> What a bargain! It probably cost you more to heat it up on the stove!
> Be honest, did it taste good?



So far, I've tried the Marsala Skillet Sauce, the Scampi Skillet Sauce, and the Moroccan Spiced Stew Slow Cooker Sauce. We liked them all. I added some extra Vidalia onions to the Marsala, since my hubby LOVES onions. To the Moroccan, I added some garbanzo beans, just because.

I'd recommend any I've tried. In my pantry, there is one pack of Tavern Style Pot Roast Slow cooker Sauce, haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Boatboy24

Dunno yet. Any suggestions? I'm running short on time.


----------



## cmason1957

Baked chicken (healthy) well until you wrap it with bacon and stuff it with Gouda.


----------



## roger80465

Tonight was cornflake chicken with green beans and oven roasted rosemary red potatoes. And to drink, a "Joeswines inspired" vinifera noble Amarone. A very nice pairing


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, man! This was good. My wife is on a business trip to another continent, so I made some things she does not like so much.

Pasta with garlic and butter
Curly endive sauteed with lots of garlic and olive oil
Mixture of shitake and portabello mushrooms sauteed with onions, butter, olive oil, and thyme
The pièce de résistance: pan-seared scallops. Oh. My. Lord. they were good.

Alton Brown is correct: salt+pepper, very hot pan with butter, sear for 90 seconds per side, is the correct recipe.

Washed down with a California blend of Grenache, Syrah, and Carignane (Alysa, 2009).


----------



## byathread

Sounds good. I'm going to make scallops in a white wine-butter-garlic on pasta tomorrow for dinner. Tonight chicken soup with lots of sage (bit of a cold going around the house).

One of my favorite new things to do is every couple of weeks roast up a dozen heads of garlic then pop the cooled cloves into a jar and cover with olive oil. Tons of ready to use garlic at hand, and almost more delicious is the garlic infused oil you have at the end. Though, as I true garlic lover, a pinch of fresh or very lightly sauteed garlic gives a dish the necessary "punch" of garlic as roasted garlic can be full of garlic flavor but lacking that spicy kick.

Only a couple of months until my first fresh garlic harvest of the year!


----------



## sour_grapes

byathread said:


> One of my favorite new things to do is every couple of weeks roast up a dozen heads of garlic then pop the cooled cloves into a jar and cover with olive oil. Tons of ready to use garlic at hand, and almost more delicious is the garlic infused oil you have at the end.



Oh, now that is a good idea! I'll have to try that! Usually, roast garlic is an occasional treat, and it requires thinking ahead . But your way provides a ready supply.

How do you feel about chimichurri sauce? I have become pretty adept at throwing one together using a small food processor.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Dude, chimichurri sauce ROCKS!!!!! I love it with with any kind of beef! 

Tonight I made one I favorite south American dishes. 

"Chicken ala something or other". 

sautéed chicken (I like dicing it) with Red, yellow and green peppers, yellow onion and garlic (minced and kept in olive oil). with a sauce made of equal parts of Sherry, tomato sauce and chicken stock. served over brown rice. 
pared with my Pinot Noir.


----------



## the_rayway

My famous minestrone soup with homemade GF biscuits. Paired with Cheeky Monkey Cab/Merlot/Garnacha.


----------



## byathread

sour_grapes said:


> How do you feel about chimichurri sauce? I have become pretty adept at throwing one together using a small food processor.



Argentinean Pesto!! Can't beat it served with a steak from the parrilla and a Mendoza Malbec! But its versatile too.


----------



## JohnT

the_rayway said:


> My famous minestrone soup with homemade GF biscuits. Paired with Cheeky Monkey Cab/Merlot/Garnacha.


 
What is a GF biscuit?


----------



## ibglowin

Gluten Free




JohnT said:


> What is a GF biscuit?


----------



## ffemt128

I decided this on my way into work this morning that I'm going to make meatloaf for dinner this evening. The twist to the meatloaf is after all the ground beef is mixed I roll it out like you would with a nutroll and I'll layer ham and pepperoni on the flat ground meat then roll it into a loaf. I may try a twist and add provalone cheese this time as well. This will be served with roasted potatoes.


----------



## the_rayway

ffemt128 said:


> I decided this on my way into work this morning that I'm going to make meatloaf for dinner this evening. The twist to the meatloaf is after all the ground beef is mixed I roll it out like you would with a nutroll and I'll layer ham and pepperoni on the flat ground meat then roll it into a loaf. I may try a twist and add provalone cheese this time as well. This will be served with roasted potatoes.



Whaaaat?!? Is that legal?


And Mike is correct, gluten free. They were actually worth mentioning because it was a new mix and it was AWESOME. They actually tasted kind of like biscuits! And they were FLUFFY!!! (For those who are Celiac or eat GF, you know why I'm so excited).


----------



## ffemt128

Here was the finished product from dinner last night. I can't wait for leftovers...


----------



## JohnT

Man, does that look great!!!!


----------



## JohnT

Had Hungarian beef stew (Perkert) and nokedli (Spaetzle) 

Man, did it turn out great! 

*The stew..* 

Season 3 pounds of stew meat with salt and pepper. Get your stew pot screaming hot and add some olive oil. Brown the meat in several batches. The meat should have a nice dark color and nice brown bits in the bottom of the pot when finished. 

Remove all meat from the pan. Lower heat to about a high-medium. 

Gently sauté two large softball size onions (finely diced) until translucent. 

Add a pound of sliced mushrooms and cook until they render their Juice.

Remove your pot from the heat and add 1/4 cup of good Hungarian paprika. You do this off the heat because you do not want to fry the paprika.. 

Add back in the meat. Add 1/2 red wine and stir. 

Add 6 or 8 cups of water, 2 tablespoons of caraway seeds, a good shot of ground thyme, some dried thyme leaves. Stir. 

If you have access to them, try to get some dried porcini mushrooms. I like to take a small palm full of them, crush them up with my fingers, and add directly into the pot. This really gives the flavor of the stew a boost. 

Now the hard part. Cook at a very low simmer for 3 to 4 hours, stirring every 20 to 30 minutes. You will know when the stew is done when you have lost 2/3 of the volume and the stew is greatly thickened.


*The spaetzle..*

I like to make this in a stand mixer

combine 3 cups of flour, 4 eggs, a teaspoon of salt, and a dash of nutmeg. 

Beat (all of the above) on low using a paddle attachment. As it mixes, slowly add milk until you have the right consistency (a very, very thick and sticky batter. if you dip a fork into it and then pull it out, you should have a "string" of batter stuck to it).

Continue beating for 5 or 10 minutes. Cover with a cloth and let the batter rest for an hour. Beat again for another 5 minutes. 

I have a machine that is much like a mandolin, except a small bucket of batter is drawn over a series of holes. That, in turn falls into your pot of boiling water. If you really like spaetzle, it is well worth the money. Here is a picture of one...





Place machine over a pot of boiling water. Pour half the batter into the little bucket. slide the bucket back and forth until all of the batter in the bucket is gone.

Wait about 1 minute, gently stirring the spaetzle. At the end of 1 minute, use a slotted spoon to scoop the the spaetzle out of boiling water and immediately into a bowl of cold water. This stops the cooking.

Repeat the above for the remainder of the batter.

When all of the batter has been processed, pour the spaetzle into a strainer and rinse well in cold water. Rinsing the spatzle well will prevent them from sticking together later. 

Drain well and enjoy.


----------



## bchilders

Not sure, most likely hotel food this week. Will be in Buffalo all, but the up side is, the Marriott has a great restaurant


----------



## ou8amaus

God I love spaetzle. Fried in butter an served with stew, or schnitzel, or pig knuckles... I like your idea of using a stand mixer, by hand that dough really works out the arms!


----------



## roger80465

Tonight, in honor of cinco de mayo, it was chicken tacos with poblano peppers, Portobello mushrooms, and zucchini on homemade tortillas. Thought about beer but had a Joeswines inspired Amarone. Quite tasty.


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y

Pancakes , eggs/cheese/sausage, gravy , biscutez.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## tonyt

Son and son-in-law's shared birthday. Taking whole family out for white tablecloth dinner. Going to happy hour before with that WE Lodi Cabernet. I will give a review on the other thread later.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight, we are picking up loads of seafood from Jamesngalveston's old company (still run by his family). So, tonight we will have lots of shrimp plus some boiled crawdads.


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight, we are picking up loads of seafood from Jamesngalveston's old company (still run by his family). So, tonight we will have lots of shrimp plus some boiled crawdads.


 

WOW! I LOVE crawfish. I only wish that I could get fresh ones up here.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight, we are picking up loads of seafood from Jamesngalveston's old company (still run by his family). So, tonight we will have lots of shrimp plus some boiled crawdads.



Are you driving to Texas?


----------



## sour_grapes

Yeah, just a quick out-and-back! 

Actually, pretty convenient that someone trucks fresh seafood up to my doorstep a few times a year!


----------



## ffemt128

Tonight for dinner we are having Surf and Turf. I picked up some petite sirloin steaks, a swordfish steak which is marinadeing in a citrus marinade, fresh sea scallops and shrimp. All of the above will be served with wild rice and steamed green beans. The scallops and shrimp will be sautéed in butter and garlic and the swordfish will be grilled on a cedar plank.

If I remember, I'll snap a pic.


----------



## Scott

ffemt128 said:


> Tonight for dinner we are having Surf and Turf. I picked up some petite sirloin steaks, a swordfish steak which is marinadeing in a citrus marinade, fresh sea scallops and shrimp. All of the above will be served with wild rice and steamed green beans. The scallops and shrimp will be sautéed in butter and garlic and the swordfish will be grilled on a cedar plank.
> 
> If I remember, I'll snap a pic.


 


And what time will it be served? 

Let's see, if I left two days ago should make it in time! Enjooooy


----------



## ffemt128

Everything was delicious....


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight will be Tuscan style flank steak with grill roasted veg and angel hair pasta tossed with EVOO, Parmesan, roasted garlic and parsley. Got a new camera this week, so I will post up some pics later.


----------



## Boatboy24

As threatened:


Steak on!






Veg on!







Plated!


----------



## ffemt128

That looks delicious....


----------



## calvin

Steaks and pee. Mommas happy!

Probably not the best pairing but the pee goes great while actually bbqing


----------



## sour_grapes

Another spring treat: garlic ramps. My wife is making a garlic-ramp carbonara dish. Yum!


----------



## Runningwolf

Ribs on the new tonight.


----------



## nucjd

Filet mignon medium rare ( little kosher salt, cracked pepper and olive oil about 2 hours prior to cooking), baked potato, and boiled shrimp. Finally the dinner was paired with a 2004 Jordan Cabernet. The wife and I had a really nice dinner. We are lucky to have a butcher about 5 minutes from us with local beef. These times I can cook for my wife are truly special.


----------



## jojabri

Lazy mother decided cooking was not happening, so I gave the kids soup and pierogies. Just too worn out to make anything fabulous tonight.


----------



## the_rayway

Had the flu yesterday and Monday night. Gave the family pasta with sauce. I only ate the biscuits.


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night was chicken and shrimp tacos. Meat was marinated in S&P, cumin, and a little lime juice. Then grilled, and skillet finished with a chipotle-lime sauce.


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty good for a Tuesday! LOL


----------



## JohnT

Tonight it is something REAL special.. 

Ronzoni spaghetti 
Francesco Rinaldi sauce (1.50 a jar) 
some of those pre-cooked, cheap, frozen meatballs (1.99 per packet) 


Please Pray for me....


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Tonight it is something REAL special..
> 
> Ronzoni spaghetti
> Francesco Rinaldi sauce (1.50 a jar)
> some of those pre-cooked, cheap, frozen meatballs (1.99 per packet)
> 
> 
> Please Pray for me....



Ciao, Francesco Rinaldi!! 

With the proper pairing, this meal will be fabulous.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Ciao, Francesco Rinaldi!!
> 
> With the proper pairing, this meal will be fabulous.


 
Dooooon't say it.. 
Dooooon't say it....


----------



## Gracie

Brisket tacos snarfed down at my desk (on night shift).


----------



## Boatboy24

Burgers, frozen store bought fries, and fresh corn on the cob.


----------



## Runningwolf

JohnT said:


> Tonight it is something REAL special..
> 
> Ronzoni spaghetti
> Francesco Rinaldi sauce (1.50 a jar)
> some of those pre-cooked, cheap, frozen meatballs (1.99 per packet)
> 
> 
> Please Pray for me....



John I find the frozen Italian meatballs in the grocery store are better than most homemade ones I get. I try to get the best ones I can.


----------



## ibglowin

I have yet to find a "decent" frozen meatball. They ALL seem to have *soy* listed as one of the main or key ingredients.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I have yet to find a "decent" frozen meatball. They ALL seem to have *soy* listed as one of the main or key ingredients.



"Store bought" and "good" should not be in the same sentence as "meatball"; not together, at least.


----------



## ibglowin

I will pay top dollar for a good meatball without any soy listed on the side panel. I should not have to make my own meatballs in 2014!…… They use soy as its a cheap way to add protein (aka meat substitute). The end product taste pretty gross and you get a free side order of gas!


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> I will pay top dollar for a good meatball without any soy listed on the side panel. I should not have to make my own meatballs in 2014!…… They use soy as its a cheap way to add protein (aka meat substitute). The end product taste pretty gross and you get a free side order of gas!



LMAO, ok Mike I deserve that. I would love a good recipe for meatballs that was basic. I don't mind baking but I am far from gourmet like you dishes Mike. Now that summer is here I look forward to seeing pictures of some of your grilling dishes.


----------



## Boatboy24

No action shots, but here's tonight's dinner.


----------



## calvin

Boatboy24 said:


> No action shots, but here's tonight's dinner.



Wow a photographer and a good cook


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> No action shots, but here's tonight's dinner.



That will do little pig, that will do!


----------



## sour_grapes

Yeah, my mouth started watering at that burger and corn, and I just finished dinner!


----------



## ibglowin

Runningwolf said:


> LMAO, ok Mike I deserve that. I would love a good recipe for meatballs that was basic. I don't mind baking but I am far from gourmet like you dishes Mike. Now that summer is here I look forward to seeing pictures of some of your grilling dishes.




LOL, I am going to try and fire up the smoker pit this weekend. Some ribs and a pork butt. The weather is not wanting to cooperate, supposed to rain most of the weekend but we will take it as we are in a horrible drought still.

May have to put an umbrella over the BBQ pit. Would not be the first time!


----------



## cmason1957

Tonight we are have watermelon ribs, corn on the cob, potatoes, and strawberry crumble. I saw something on TV this week where the anchors were talking about their favorite hometown foods. The ribs recipe came from a place called Loveless BBQ near Vanderbilt. They smell like heaven.


----------



## Gracie

Sashimi tuna, and all kinds of other great sushi at an amazing Japanese place in the neighborhood. My tummy haz a happy.


----------



## ibglowin

*Smoked Meats!*

I break out the smoker pit at least 2-3 times a year. Memorial Day is one of them. Pork Butt and a couple of slabs of Baby Backs! We had a cool and rainy day but I was able to keep the fire perfect at 225F for a nice low and slow BBQ day!


----------



## cimbaliw

Overnight smoke on Butts and chicken thighs. My house smells like apple wood. I ain't complainin'.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Memorial Day pork butt on the smoker



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT

Runningwolf said:


> LMAO, ok Mike I deserve that. I would love a good recipe for meatballs that was basic. I don't mind baking but I am far from gourmet like you dishes Mike. Now that summer is here I look forward to seeing pictures of some of your grilling dishes.


 
Here is what I do. I fond them rather tasty. any suggestions for improvement are always welcome. 

3 pounds of meatloaf meat (equal portions ground pork, beef, and Veal)
3 eggs
1 small red bell pepper (finely chopped) 
1 small onion (finely chopped) 
3 large cloves of garlic (finely chopped) 
1/2 cup of red wine 
1/4 cup of parmesan cheese
1/4 cup of bread crumbs
1 tablespoon of fennel seed 
1 tablespoon of basil 
1/2 tablespoon of thyme leaves 
1/2 tablespoon of dried parsley 
salt, pepper, and red pepper flakes to taste

mix together and rest in fridge for 1 hour. form meatballs in 3 inch diameter balls (rather large) and place into roasting pan. Add a bottle of white wine to the bottom of the pan, cover with tin foil and bake at 275 for 3 or 4 hours. When ready, transfer meatballs into your sauce (leaving behind the fat and spent wine) and continue to cook until dinner time. 

The long, slow cooking really make a difference (to me at least)


----------



## JohnT

Did ribs, sausage, and brisket on Sunday.

Made potato salad, pasta salad, and also grilled some Texas toast. 

- Here is the meat about to go on the grill after being brazed

- the brisket on the grill It went on first because it takes longer.

- The brisket piled on top of baby back ribs and a vie of the sausage. All getting nice smoke and developing that nice glaze.


----------



## tonyt

Runningwolf said:


> John I find the frozen Italian meatballs in the grocery store are better than most homemade ones I get. I try to get the best ones I can.





Runningwolf said:


> LMAO, ok Mike I deserve that. I would love a good recipe for meatballs that was basic. I don't mind baking but I am far from gourmet like you dishes Mike. Now that summer is here I look forward to seeing pictures of some of your grilling dishes.



Here you go! 

Grandma Josie Maceo’s Meat Balls and Gravy (actually was her mother's recipe, my great grandma, I'm 60, do the math)

Meat Ball Mixture: 1 pound ground meat 2 green onions, chopped, I tablespoon Tex Joy parsley flakes,
1 1/2 cup bread crumbs, 2 eggs beaten, 1 1/4 cup parmesan cheese grated, Olive oil for frying.

Gravy Mixture:
3 1/4 cup onion chopped very fine, 6 tablespoons olive oil, 1 (8 ounce) can tomato sauce, 2 (6 ounce) cans tomato paste, 32 ounces hot water, 3 tablespoons sugar, I teaspoon TexJoy sweet basil, 1 teaspoon TexJoy oregano, 2 teaspoons salt, I teaspoon TexJoy black pepper 1 1/2 teaspoon TexJoy garlic powder.

Gravy:	Saute onion in oil until it looks transparent. Add tomato sauce, tomato paste, water, sugar, sweet basil, oregano, salt, black pep¬per and garlic powder and cook over medium low heat, uncovered, stir¬ring occasionally for 1 hour.
Meatballs:	Combine meat ball ingredients together and form into balls. Pan fry meat balls in oil until brown on both sides; drop into gravy mixture at low temperature for 1- 1/2 hours uncovered.
Note:	Cook 12 ounces of spaghetti and serve with meat balls and gravy. Yield: 5 servings

TexJoy refers to the coffee and spice company we owned since 1923, Texas Coffee Company.


----------



## Boatboy24

I like your blue Weber, John. Looks like a Performer. I have one in lime green. 

Grub looks delish.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> Tonight we are have watermelon ribs...



Are you missing a comma, or is this a recipe that is as wonderful as it sounds?


----------



## Julie

No comma, I googled it and it sounds really good.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> I like your blue Weber, John. Looks like a Performer. I have one in lime green.
> 
> Grub looks delish.


 

Actually, this belongs to my brother in law. It is the perfect shade of NY Giants Blue. His Redskins fan neighbors hate it.


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Are you missing a comma, or is this a recipe that is as wonderful as it sounds?



No, there was no comma missing and yes they were as wonderful as they sounded. 

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*The Loveless Cafe's watermelon ribs*[/FONT]​ Yields: 3 cups


For the rub:


1/4 cup seasoning salt
1/4 cup granulated garlic
1/4 cup chili powder
1/4 cup black pepper, ground
1/4 cup paprika
1/4 cup whole oregano, dried


1/8 cup onion powder


3/4 cup Cajun seasoning


1/2 cup dark brown sugar


For the ribs:


2 cups of the rub seasoning
32 ounces BBQ sauce
1 1-lb. watermelon, rind removed


To make the rub:


In a medium bowl, mix by hand the first eight ingredients thoroughly. Add the brown sugar and be sure to "knead" it into the rub until all the larger particles of sugar are well incorporated. The brown sugar, being moist, has a tendency to lump up and therefore will not stay on the meat if not blended well into the rub.


To make the ribs:


Liberally season both sides of the racks of ribs. Cook the ribs until 90-95% done (For me, that meant about 2-2 1/2 hours at 225). You can grill, roast or smoke your ribs, whatever you are comfortable with, though the taste of hickory smoke is preferable and hard to replace. Cut the ribs into three-bone sections.


Place the BBQ sauce sauce into a 4-inch deep roasting pan. Slather the rib sections in the sauce and "shingle" them into a row in the pan. Cut the watermelon into 1-2" cubes and place over the ribs. Cover the pan and place in a slow oven (250 degrees) for approx. 3 hours. Serves 4-6. 



Only thing I would warn is maybe cut back on the Cajun Seasoning, I think 1/4 or 1/2 cup is probably enough and that may depend on the Cajun Seasoning you use, I used Slap Ya Mama Cajun Seasoning and they were a bit on the spicy side. But they had to be the most juicy, fall-apart, tasty ribs I have ever had. My wife, bonus daughter, potential Son-in-law, and I ate about 2 1/2 full racks of ribs.


----------



## calvin

Fresh caught coho salmon on the grill. Basted with brown sugar and soy sauce. Mmmmm. I tossed some used oak cubes on the coals right before the fish


----------



## the_rayway

calvin said:


> View attachment 16022
> 
> 
> Fresh caught coho salmon on the grill. Basted with brown sugar and soy sauce. Mmmmm. I tossed some used oak cubes on the coals right before the fish



Mmmmm! That's one of my favourite marinades for salmon. Makes it taste like candy.

With me being in school during the evenings right now, we ended up with pasta and pre-made sauce I had in the freezer. Tasted good and filled everyone up, so I'm not complaining!


----------



## LoneStarLori

It's summer tomato time and the crops are well under way.! I just never get sick of homegrown tomatoes, basil and mozzarella.


----------



## the_rayway

I hate you right now Lori. My tomato plants were just planted a week and a half ago. No tomatoes for more than a month and more yet!

(watch as I turn green with envy)


----------



## LoneStarLori

Aw , don't be hate'n Rae.  

You will be enjoying your tomatoes with a nice breeze on the patio while I'll be melting in 95º plus temps and afraid to go out to the patio for fear of being carried off by mosquitos.


----------



## calvin

I had frozen burritos nuked with a glass of dragon blood for din din tonight. It got the job done anyway.


----------



## Gwand

I bought wild blue catfish today. Not farm raised. I dredged it in a mixture of cornmeal and almond flour. Then I panfried it in coconut oil. I had a glass of WE Savignon Blanc to accompany the fish. All was well.


----------



## jojabri

Family movie night tonight = a rare opportunity for my kids to splurge on Pizza and Pepsi. They really enjoyed "designing" their own pizza with the new Digiorno design your own pizza kit.


----------



## JohnT

This week is my wife's birthday. 

Like most folks, we have this "special occasion" place we like to go to. 

Ninety-Acres is a 3 star Michelin rated restaurant and the food there is beyond description. It is located on a 90 acre estate (about 15 minutes from my house) once owned by the king of Morocco. You must make reservations at least 4 months in advance. I was smart enough to make them for this Saturday. 

Their wine list is fantastic. They have wines by the glass that are both rare and incredible. 

Is it bad that I am looking forward to this more than my wife (the b-day girl)?


----------



## JohnT

OK, 

So we (5 of us) did "90 Acres" on Saturday night.

We got there about 45 minutes before our reservation so we could have a few drinks before dinner.

The wine list must have been over 100 pages! I settled in on a nice Rioja that was amazing!, complex, full bodied with a nice developed oak. Truly opened my eyes as to how good Spanish wines can be. For dinner we started with a nice, moderate California pinot noir, but quickly went back to the Rioja on the next couple of bottles. 

I started with a Quail appetizer. This dish must have had at least 15 components. It had quail (broken down) that was pan seared with small potato croquets, frizzy greens, bacon, fennel, a game cream sauce, all topped with a quail egg (sunny side up). Amazing! My wife has a wild mushroom risotto. 

For an entrée, I had a prime rib, mashed potatoes, and green beans. I know what you are thinking, "That's simple and I can make that at home". All I have to say is.. not like this you can't!!. This was the most tender and tasty prime rib I ever had! Farm raise on the estate, it was like I never ate beef before. My wife had a ham encrusted cod. 

For dessert, the table share only one dish. It was a deconstructed carrot cake. The cake was actually carrot cake fritters, coated with a cinnamon sugar. Quenelles of cream cheese mousse and coconut ice cream rounded out the dish. 

This place was indescribable. It was not cheap, but I did walk away like I got more than my money's worth. 

When my uncle suggested that we go to this place, he was firm on picking up the entire tab. After a lot of effort on my part, I convinced him to at least let me pay for the bar tab, while he pays for the meal. At the end of the evening, we all had a laugh.. The food bill was exactly $2 more than the bar bill! We were feeling pretty good by the time we all got back to my place.


----------



## plowboy

Little bit of everything in the smoker today. 






Lemon pepper moose roast, deer sausage, apple spare ribs and strip steaks in my kitchen sink sauce. Burgers and hot dogs will be on the grill in no time too. 

I love cooking for party's, I get to try all kinds of new stuff out on the unsuspecting.


----------



## Gwand

The kids live out west so it was just my wife and I for Father's Day dinner today. We went to a southern style restaurant called Bluegrass Tavern. For an appetizer we selected homemade pickled vegetables with homemade pimento cheese and crackers. We had a very dry rose That went extremely well. Then I ordered smoked fried chicken on top of southern potato salad. First the chicken was cold smoked and then battered and fried. Interesting and quite tasty. I drank an ice cold glass of pear cider with my chicken. This turned out to be a good pairing, no pun intended. The wife had her usual salmon. She's never to adventurous with food. We had this meal sitting outside as the sun began to set. Just got home and I'm very content. The only thing to make it better would be having the children present. I hope all you fathers had a good day as well.


----------



## cmason1957

Today was very wonderful. My daughters tried to take me to a very fancy restaurant in the St. Louis area for brunch. They called during the week and were told, no reservations, we showed up at 10 and were told no tables until 11:30, you should have made reservations. We ended up going to a small chain from the midwest called First Watch. It was wonderful. Both kids got me cards saying thanks for being there when we need you, which certainly means more to me than anything else.

Tonight for supper my wife and I had a Chambourcin we bottled about a month ago. It has a ways to go, yet, but that doesn't totally surprise me and I made wonderful T-Bone steaks with a homemade rub. I am stuffed.


----------



## sour_grapes

We wound up having a scrumptious, high-end-restaurant quality meal, sort of by accident. I made orange roughy _meuniere_, but we also happened across a couple of soft shell crabs. I lightly battered these and served with a cilantro/garlic pesto. For the _piece de resitance,_ my wife made a puree of roasted asparagus, leek, and potato that was topped with an unbelievably good gremolata. The gremolata featured fresh tarragon, zest of Meyer lemon, garlic, and fresh parsley. Every time I walked by it, I had to stop and smell it. Simply intoxicating. 

Washed it down with our semi-standard Cline Viognier.


----------



## JohnT

Gwand said:


> The kids live out west so it was just my wife and I for Father's Day dinner today. We went to a *southern style restaurant* called Bluegrass Tavern. For an appetizer we selected homemade pickled vegetables with homemade pimento cheese and crackers. We had a very dry rose That went extremely well. Then I ordered smoked fried chicken on top of southern potato salad. First the chicken was cold smoked and *then battered and fried*. Interesting and quite tasty. I drank an ice cold glass of pear cider with my chicken. This turned out to be a good pairing, no pun intended. The wife had her usual salmon. She's never to adventurous with food. We had this meal sitting outside as the sun began to set. Just got home and I'm very content. The only thing to make it better would be having the children present. I hope all you fathers had a good day as well.


 

Yup  



_Note: do not get me wrong, I LOVE battered and fried_


----------



## ffemt128

Grilled Trout stuffed with lemon, lime, butter, fresh cilantro and basil. Side of wild rice all served with a 2013 Vidal Blanc. Oh also had Mozzarella, Basil, tomato and balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Gwand

I continue my visit in Seattle. Here is the menu at tonight's restaurant. I think a riesling may be in order.

SALAD
$9.00
Corned Lamb, Mizuna, Spicy Nuoc Cham
$9.00
Smoked Mackerel, Potato, Pickled Goat Horn Pepper, Hot Mustard
$8.00
Escarole, Sunchoke, Date Vinaigrette
DUMPLING
$9.00
Pork, Cilantro, Hot Chili Peanut Oil
$9.00
Short Rib, Shallot, Scallion
$9.00
Smoky Mushroom, Garlic Chive, Sweet Miso
RICE
w/ egg yolk
$14.00
Short Rib, Sambal Daikon, Mustard Green
$13.00
Albacore Tuna, Fennel Kimchi, Escarole
$11.00
Lemongrass Brussel Sprout, Pickled Delicata, Green Curry
NOODLE
$15.00
Roasted Duck, Smoked Tea Noodle, Pickled Raisin, Duck Crackling
$16.00
Dungeness Crab, Seaweed Noodle, Creme Fraiche, Spicy Red Curry
PANCAKE
$10.00
Pork Belly, Kimchi, Bean Sprout
$10.00
Garlic Shrimp, Chermoula, White Bean
$9.00
Potato, Tapenade, Thai Basil

Anyone have other suggestions?


----------



## Boatboy24

A lot of options there. Tough to pair without narrowing it down a bit, but a Riesling would go well with a lot. Maybe a Viognier.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> A lot of options there. Tough to pair without narrowing it down a bit, but a Riesling would go well with a lot. Maybe a Viognier.


 
... or even a nice gewürztraminer.....


----------



## ibglowin

Batchin' in this weekend. Just me and the Golden's! 

SWMBO is going to visit the kids out in Cali!

Tonight was……………. LOL

Beet, Butternut Squash with Goat Cheese Ravioli topped with a little Basil Pesto and on the side was Chicken Sausage with Artichoke, Mozzarella and Garlic.

Paired VERY well with a bottle of my 2011 "Acarreando Largo" Merlot blend. Excellent combo and this wine is really settling down nicely. The tannins are softening (finally) and are now very approachable. Cant wait to see what this wine becomes over the next year!


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight is Tuscan style flank steak, grilled asparagus with EVOO, lemon zest and Parmesan, and angel hair pasta with roasted garlic, EVOO, and fresh herbs.

Edit: Here's a couple pics. I may have posted this meal before, so apologies if that is the case.


----------



## bchilders

Prime Rib, the Friday night special at Battle Branch Cafe less than a mile from the house.


----------



## bchilders

My glass of wine will have to come later as they don't serve alcohol.


----------



## the_rayway

Maple Chipotle pulled pork tacos with pickled red onions and avocado creme freche. Washed down with my original skeeter pee.

TGIF!!


----------



## Runningwolf

I made this whipped cream cake today from scratch right down to the vanilla I added to the whip cream. Pictures to follow after it's cut into.


----------



## Runningwolf

The cake itself, was actually watermelon. It turned out awesome, perfect summer time desert.


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanksgiving in June! Turkey brined in apple juice with orange, ginger, garlic, bay leaves and pepper corns. Then smoke roasted on my Weber Smokey Mountain with just a kiss of cherry wood.


----------



## Runningwolf

Holy juicy turkey, Batman! that looks awesome.


----------



## Boatboy24

Doing some beef ribs tonight. They're almost done:


----------



## Runningwolf

Chicken on the grill tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

All done!


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice bird, Dan! I like that "throne".


----------



## ibglowin

You ever do a "Beer Butt Chicken" on the grill/BBQ?



Runningwolf said:


> Chicken on the grill tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> You ever do a "Beer Butt Chicken" on the grill/BBQ?



I think he just did. Just used a fancier pan instead of a can.


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike I used to do them all the time. I had a SS cup with a large plate on the bottom a buddy made me. I did about four 22 pound turkeys on them. It was the best turkey ever. I used fresh apple cider for them. The jury is still out on how important the type of liquid is. Tonight I used a new roaster I got for my Birthday that you can cook potatoes and vegetables along with then chicken [note: no veggies].
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KX84W4O/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ibglowin

I see said the blind man…… 

Very nice, the pic looked like it was just in a cast iron skillet of sorts. This looks to be a nice improvement over what I use…….




LOL

The beer works well for me plus I add some sprigs of fresh rosemary, sage, thyme up the "AsK"….. and into the beer. 

Pretty amazing outcome and a very "Happy Ending" ……..


----------



## Rocky

Tonight I made my "Poor Man's Veal Piccata" and served it with Bev's "Magic Manicotti" and sautéed broccoli. Sorry, we did not take any pictures but here is the recipe for my "veal" dish:

1 Pork tenderloin, silvered and all visible fat removed
1/2 cup flour
2 eggs beaten well
1 cup breadcrumbs (I used 1/2 Italian and 1/2 Panko)
Olive oil
Juice of one large lemon and one lemon cut into wedges
1/4 cup white wine
2 cloves of garlic, peeled and mashed
Salt & Pepper

Trim and silver the pork tenderloin then cut on a diagonal into 1" thick slices. You should get about 9-10 slices. Pound the pork cuts to about 1/2" thick with a meat tenderizer or heavy bottomed glass. Pour flour, salt and pepper into a large plastic bag, add the pork, seal and shake the bag to coat the pork with flour. Shake off excess flour and dip pork into beaten eggs, coating both sides. Move pork from the eggs to the breadcrumbs (I use a pie pan to hold the breadcrumbs) and press to coat both sides. Heat a skillet to medium with about 2 T of olive oil and add the crushed garlic. Let the garlic flavor the oil and then remove. Quickly brown the pork on both sides and remove pork to a baking dish. De-glaze the pan with wine and lemon juice and pour over the pork in the baking dish. Cover with Al foil and bake for 20-25 minutes in a 350 degree oven. Serve with lemon wedges.


----------



## JohnT

Runningwolf said:


> Holy juicy turkey, Batman! that looks awesome.


 
BB, 

Man, do I LOVE TURKEY!!!!!! 

Those pictures look fantastic and man does that bird look nice and plump. Can you give details on your brining technique? How you cooked it??

Also, those beef ribs look amazing! I love when they shrivel off the bone like that! Be they were tender! Need to ask for details on those as well!


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> BB,
> 
> Man, do I LOVE TURKEY!!!!!!
> 
> Those pictures look fantastic and man does that bird look nice and plump. Can you give details on your brining technique? How you cooked it??
> 
> Also, those beef ribs look amazing! I love when they shrivel off the bone like that! Be they were tender! Need to ask for details on those as well!



The brine is apple juice, oranges, ginger, garlic and other stuff (salt and water, obviously). A typical turkey would go into the brine for ~24 hours, then air dry in the fridge for another 12-24 (to prevent the skin from getting rubbery). I cook them on my smoker (Weber Smokey Mountain) and simply try to keep temps above 300 so the skin crisps a little. I'm typically running between 300 and 350. I use a small amount of apple and/or cherry wood for smoke - not too much though. The bird is done when it's done, but this one was 13 lbs and took about 3 hours. I usually take the turkey out of the fridge about an hour before putting it on. During that time, I keep a ziplock bag of ice on the breasts. This keeps their temp down and helps with getting the dark meat and white meat to de done at the same time. Details on the recipe and cooking method can be found at the link below. It is geared toward the Weber, but any cooker at these temps will work. It's great doing this for Thanksgiving - not only does it turn out delicious, but you free up precious oven space. 

http://virtualweberbullet.com/turkey6.html

Ribs were a little simpler. I often make my own rubs/sauce, but went store bought for this one. The ribs were put into Stubbs beef marinade for about 6 hours (I would have gone longer if I had thought to do so). When they came out, one rack was rubbed with Dizzy Pig's "Cow Lick" rub, the other with just salt and pepper (less spicy for the kids). I went high heat with these on the smoker, running about 300 for most of the cook. I used two chunks of cherry wood. About 15 minutes before I took them off, I basted them with Weber's molasses BBQ sauce (http://www.weberseasonings.com/product-detail?id=95).


----------



## byathread

ibglowin said:


> You ever do a "Beer Butt Chicken" on the grill/BBQ?



I used to do these a lot. A nice spicy rub, plenty of smoke and paired with a schwartzbier or dark lager was a real revelation for me.


----------



## Dominique1978

Yes beef is fine. And for the sidedish we have rice with rosins and apricot sauce. This goes well with a Riesling Auslese from J.J.Pruem #MmmhHH


----------



## ibglowin

Dan,

We made this for desert last night for a dinner party. Didn't tell anyone and what a surprise. Everyone loved it. Did you add the lemon yogurt to the cool whip? Nice addition and it helps the cool whip to stay on the sides of the "cake".



Runningwolf said:


> The cake itself, was actually watermelon. It turned out awesome, perfect summer time desert.


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Dan,
> 
> We made this for desert last night for a dinner party. Didn't tell anyone and what a surprise. Everyone loved it. Did you add the lemon yogurt to the cool whip? Nice addition and it helps the cool whip to stay on the sides of the "cake".



It is an awesome summer treat. I made the whip cream as it is so easy to do (it was my first time to do it). I only added my own vanilla extract to it. I was wondering if Cool Whip would stick or not. I blotted the entire watermelon dry first before trying to add the whip cream and I had no problem. It was refrigerated the entire time until we ate it. Then the remainder sat out for an hour or so and none of the cream ran.


----------



## ibglowin

I googled and found some ideas like using paper towels to dry the outside before icing the "cake".

It also said you could use cool whip and to add some lemon yogurt as it would help firm up the icing. Not only did it hold up well it gave it another nice dimension in flavor. 

Went very well with some Icewine I had on hand!


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

Fresh peas, some kohlrabi, broccoli all fresh from the garden and the baby back ribs from the last pig we bought. It was perfect after spending the day stumbling though fence lines looking for wild black raspberries. We used some of those to top some ice cream for dessert.


----------



## JohnT

Did a low country boil over the weekend...


----------



## ibglowin

Where are the Lobster and King Crab legs! That is a "low" country boil for sure!


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Did a low country boil over the weekend...



And perfectly paired with a lime injected Corona.


----------



## jojabri

Me and the kids are going with a classic dinner, grilled cheese and Campbell's tomato soup. I've added some baked squash chips too, the garden is overflowing with squash. LOVE it!


----------



## Julie

jojabri said:


> Me and the kids are going with a classic dinner, grilled cheese and Campbell's tomato soup. I've added some baked squash chips too, the garden is overflowing with squash. LOVE it!



What kind of squash and how are you baking them? Are you coating them with Olive oil and any seasoning? Lol, I'm sure you noticed but I'm interested in a recipe!


----------



## jojabri

Its just regular yellow summer squash. My dad's garden is full!

There isn't really a recipe per se, it's a dish my Grammar used to make in the summer when I was little. I asked her once for the recipe, and her response was thus:

Well,you cut up your squash to about thus thick. (Little under quarter inch). Then wet the slices with some egg. Then you coat it with a mixture of corn meal and bread crumbs and Parmesan cheese with a little bit of salt and pepper. Spray your pan (I use a pizza pan) with non stick spray, lay the chips on it and bake at 400. She never gave me a time, but I usually cook til they look about half done, turn them and finish baking til they turn golden brown.


----------



## the_rayway

Gina, that sounds similar to our breaded zucchini recipe! Mmmmm, one of my summer favs! We would pan fry them though to get extra crispy.


----------



## jojabri

the_rayway said:


> Gina, that sounds similar to our breaded zucchini recipe! Mmmmm, one of my summer favs! We would pan fry them though to get extra crispy.



One could pan fry. I bet it would taster awesome!

Personally, I gave up on any form of fattening foods about 12 years ago, in fact my stomach can't handle any grease or oil. I know I'm missing out on some great eating, BUT I lost 145 pounds and my hubby's cholesterol level went down from stroke level to normal since he's living my lifestyle.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got a new cast iron grate for my Weber Performer kettle today. So I had to do some steaks.


----------



## Julie

Thanks Gina, lol, your grandma's way of cooking is pretty much the way my mother taught me. I believe I will be making these this evening. And in this day and age, good for you for being able to give up on the fried foods.


----------



## the_rayway

I'm with Julie on that one - good for you! With so much weight left to lose from having the kids, fried foods are waay at the bottom of things I should be eating. Somehow, a little bit always manages to sneak in there during the week though.

Also, Jim - hot dang that looks good! Fabulous pic too!


----------



## Julie

the_rayway said:


> .......... Somehow, a little bit always manages to sneak in there during the week though.........



busy life styles makes it very hard to eat healthy constantly! and I know you have a very busy schedule right now.


----------



## the_rayway

Julie said:


> busy life styles makes it very hard to eat healthy constantly! and I know you have a very busy schedule right now.



Lol, I suppose you could say that  But it's generally a busy that makes me happy, so no complaints!


----------



## Boatboy24

Last day in the Outer Banks so we are getting rid of leftovers. I always bring a large batch of meatballs, sausage and tomato sauce. Had a lot of sauce left this time, so I went out and grabbed some mussels, clams and shrimp. Threw them in with the sauce, along with some penne. Great dinner with almost no effort


----------



## ibglowin

Queso Fundido with chips and assorted adult beverages…..


----------



## GreginND

Eating from the garden: red, gold and Chioga beets; daikon; turnip; green beans. 








Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT

Mike/Glowin, 

I never heard of that before, but it looks simply delicious! I assume that it is some sort of dip?

Can you provide the recipe??

johnT.


----------



## ibglowin

John,

Yes, this is an appetizer often found at many Mexican restaurants in the southwest. It is very filling so watch out! I decided to post the recipe on the recipe thread: Queso Fundido Recipe


----------



## ibglowin

Greek (lamb/sirloin) Burgers with Feta, Cucumber chips and Tzatziki sauce on a toasted Brioche bun. Paired very well with an 08' Nine Hats Syrah!


----------



## tonyt

Soon to be pulled pork.


----------



## ibglowin

Shrimp PoBoy on fresh sourdough bread. Remoulade sauce, lettuce, tomatoes from the garden and of course a nice McClures pickle on the side. I hope I can find something to pair with this…….


----------



## Boatboy24

Made ibglowin's queso fundido last night. We decided to top our burgers with it too. Mmmmm!


----------



## JohnT

Last night, my and my brother decided to just do something very special for Mom. We took her (and only her) out to this really great northern Italian café in Morristown. 
We worked are way through 4 courses! 

Had fried calamari (just very slightly over cooked) and clams casino as an appetizer, 

Then moved on to a lobster bisque, 

Then had the FANTASTIC veal dish. It was a thinly pounded cutlet of veal, wrapped around a layer of fresh sautéed spinach, that surrounded a very large shrimp. The whole roulade was then dredged in flour and cooked to a perfect golden brown. 
The sauce was much like a marsalla mushroom sauce. The only fault I saw in this dish was that I only had one to eat. Had to fight from picking up the plate and licking the sucka clean!!!! 

Had tiramisu and a double espresso for dessert. 

As this was a byob place, I was supposed to remember the wine. Being an old fart, of course I forgot it. I had no other choice but stop off for some store bought. 

I ended up getting a bottle of Ghost Pines merlot ($18.95) and a true brunello di mantalcino ($55.00). Pricey, but this was for Mom! Both were excellent. 

Here is a picture of my entrée. I am SO GONNA STEAL THIS RECIPE!!!!...


----------



## Boatboy24

Jerk chicken, grill roasted broccolini, mango salad, and frijoles negros on top of jasmine rice.


----------



## GreginND

Had a wonderful meal at a friends, grilled chuck, Indian lamb skewers, roasted con and veggies. 





Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT

As a life long resident of New Jersey, I have been the victim of ridicule and, honestly, there is an awful lot of S#$T I must go through on a daily basis. 

But God knows of our plight, and as compensation he gives us...


JERSEY SWEET CORN. 

By far the best thing God ever provided!!!!!

Today, I stripped the husks, placed into tin foil pouch, and added just a little splash of water. Placed on the grill (the pouch) for 3 minutes, open the pouch and turn them, then another 3 minutes. 

Words can not describe!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

John, I just started using this method and love it. After work it's quick and easy, no boiling water to heat up the kitchen.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U10MkdbzS54[/ame]


----------



## roger80465

JohnT said:


> As a life long resident of New Jersey, I have been the victim of ridicule and, honestly, there is an awful lot of S#$T I must go through on a daily basis.
> 
> But God knows of our plight, and as compensation he gives us...
> 
> 
> JERSEY SWEET CORN.
> 
> By far the best thing God ever provided!!!!!
> 
> Today, I stripped the husks, placed into tin foil pouch, and added just a little splash of water. Placed on the grill (the pouch) for 3 minutes, open the pouch and turn them, then another 3 minutes.
> 
> Words can not describe!!!!


Love the method, John. I keep them in the foil individually and turn them every 3 minutes for a total of 12 minutes. Puts just a hint of char on the corn but incredible flavor. Maybe a southwest thing.


----------



## ibglowin

*Prime vs Choice Steak: Which is better?*

So a little background, we just got a 110,000 ft2 Hypermarket called "Smith's Marketplace" in our town of……18,000 people. It may sound crazy but our town also runs first or second in most Millionaires per capita depending on who is doing the study. So lots of money that before now was leaking out of the county to Santa fe and Albuquerque. This store is an attempt to stem the flow of dollars off the hill. In short this store is quite amazing. It could stand with any store in any city and I am talking LA, Phoenix, Seattle, San Fran. Get the picture? 

So they have lots of REALLY nice steaks in the meat counter (just like Whole Foods, etc.) only they are half the price of Whole Foods as this is a Kroger store after all. They even have Waygu beef for $25/lb but they also had *Prime* and *Choice* boneless Rib Eye's for $16 and $12 per pound that looked as good if not BETTER than the Waygu beef for $25/lb. Check out the marbling of these steaks! I decided to buy one of each and grill them identical on the gas grill. I had the grill up to 400F and grilled them for 3 minutes a side which put them both at a perfect medium rare. I only used S&P for seasoning.

Bottom line, the Choice Rib Eye at only $12/lb was just as mouthwatering as the Prime Rib Eye at $16/lb. Both were AMAZING! Melt in your mouth like BUTTER and tender as could be. Best store bought steaks I have EVER purchased without a doubt.

The wine was a 2006 BV Georges De La Tour Blend I had in the cellar. Went very well needless to say. Sides were baked potato and grilled corn on the cob (not pictured) as well as a Caprese Salad. YUM!


----------



## Boatboy24

They both look very good Mike, but I'd take the top one in the first pic in a heartbeat over the bottom. Not sure which was which, but that's my $0.02. Beef is getting so incredibly expensive, it is now cheaper for many cuts for me to go to my local, grass fed, organically raised, etc, etc beef. I'm growing to prefer it anyway - the flavor is phenomenal.


----------



## ou8amaus

Good god those steaks look good.


----------



## ibglowin

The top in the "uncooked" photo was the *Prime* = $16/lb and the bottom was the *Choice* at $12/lb. I could not taste the difference I swear but yes, the marbling on the top steak is incredible!

Those two steaks cost $25 total but OMG they would cost 3X that if at a restaurant!


----------



## Rocky

Mike, I just want to say that I so enjoy your posts on this topic for the vicarious enjoyment I get from them! Steak and Caprese Salad and nice red wine. It don't get any better than that.


----------



## JohnT

Mike, 

You're killing me. Those steaks look fantastic. I have been getting my steak fix on the cheap (London broil at around $4/lb). 

After seeing those, I have no choice but to pony up for a decent steak!


----------



## ibglowin

We have also been buying a couple of different Tri Tips in the bag from Costco that have been excellent on the grill. Cost is less than $7/lb as well.


----------



## Boatboy24

I am a huge fan of tri tip.


----------



## byathread

Man, I'm looking forward to buying a quarter or half beef soon so I can enjoy some beautiful ribeyes! It's been waaaay too long!


----------



## Boatboy24

It's National Filet Mignon Day...

http://www.food.com/food-holidays/filet-mignon-day-0813


----------



## ibglowin

Like I need an excuse!


----------



## Boatboy24

National Filet Mignon Day? Well, ribeye, of course!! (and a couple small filets)


----------



## JohnT

Again, you are killing me with the steaks!. 

Had the niece over for dinner last night (Chinese takeout), when the subject of her dinner came up. 

She said that she did not want me to go through too much trouble. "How about surf and turf? You know, start with shrimp cocktail, followed by a filet mignon and lobster tail dinner. Your berry crustad with crème anglais is also nice for dessert." 

Not too much trouble? Man, to see things through the eyes of a twenty year old again! 

When I was just about to object, she batted her "baby blues" at me. Log story short, It is surf and turf on Saturday!


----------



## the_rayway

We had pancakes for supper. With Butter, brown sugar, and syrup. Can you say 'sugar high'?


----------



## JohnT

the_rayway said:


> We had pancakes for supper. With Butter, brown sugar, and syrup. Can you say 'sugar high'?


 

Bing.. Bing.. Bing! it's Ricochet Rayway!


----------



## ibglowin

Going out to dinner and a movie for our Anniversary. Going down to the plaza in Santa fe to play tourist for a bit then dinner at one our favorite restaurants in town La Boca.

Movie will more than likely be a foodie movie as well.


----------



## Boatboy24

I've got a fresh batch of pizza dough rising now, so it'll be Pie City later on!

PS: Happy Anniversary Mike and Mrs. glowin!


----------



## ffemt128

Delmonico steaks, baked potatoes,and steamed broccoli all served with a 2011 Chilean Chianti...one of only a few left.


----------



## Jaywald

Stuffed bbq chicken. 



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin

*Update!*

*One of the best meals out in a long time! * La Boca did not disappoint in the least. This place is small. Like maybe 20 tables small so we went early and got there in time for Happy Hour. They have special priced Tapas and Drinks from 3-5PM. Below was what we had as well some pics. Everything was great but I think the Bruschetta was the best thing I have ever put in my mouth…. 
We used the last bit of table bread to scrape the bowl clean. They must have used a whole clove of garlic on our meal alone. Garlic overload still this AM. LOL 

SWMBO had the happy hour priced Blood Orange Sangria and I had a a glass of Old Vines Mencia (love that grape/wine) as then a glass of Monastrell. Both were awesome.


*Bruschetta with crimini mushrooms, cream, and fried egg, topped with truffle oil & reggianito cheese. *

*Pincho de Puerco ~ marinated pork tenderloin skewer with apricot honey and sliced Manzanilla green olives. *

*Pincho de Pollo ~ harissa chicken skewer with avocado, cucumber, tomato salad.*

*Grilled artichokes~ with Spanish goat cheese, orange zest and mint.*

*Tacos de la Boca~ shrimp, morcilla, on corn tortillas with and Napa cabbage slaw and pimentón agri-dulce.*

*Flat-iron steak~ with smoked sea salt caramel, or cabrales butter.*

The movie Chef was good. Good "date night" movie. Fair amount of "food porn" LOL. Happy Ending all the way around.


----------



## tonyt

No wonder U-B-Glowin.


----------



## tonyt

Carpresi, Arancini, Chicken Parmigiana, linguini marinara, Chocolate pie.


----------



## the_rayway

Big dish of oven-baked nachos: garden-fresh tomatoes, peppers, jalapenos, cilantro, onion with fresh salsa made with the same ingredients, plus a major hit of lime juice. Chicken topping the nachos simmered in tomato and taco seasoning.

Washed down with a spiced rum and coke with a movie. Kids are in bed and the evening is ours!


----------



## ibglowin

*Linguine al Frutti di Mare!*






Thin pasta, prawns, clams, mussels, fresh tomatoes, lemon, capers, red chili pepper flakes, olive oil, garlic and white wine sauce.

Perfect way to get rid of all those tomatoes in the garden!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Thin pasta, prawns, clams, mussels, fresh tomatoes, lemon, capers, red chili pepper flakes, olive oil, garlic and white wine sauce.
> 
> Perfect way to get rid of all those tomatoes in the garden!



One of my favorite all time dishes. Nice!


----------



## Boatboy24

Friday was pizza night. Did a few - all in the oven, sadly. But they were still good. 

First one, pepperoni:







Second, plain cheese:






Finally, a Margherita. A little too much cheese made this a bit soupy. Still good though.


----------



## JohnT

tonyt said:


> Carpresi, Arancini, Chicken Parmigiana, linguini marinara, Chocolate pie.


 
What good looking dishes! The platters of food looks good too.


----------



## JohnT

On Saturday, I made a large shrimp cocktail, greek salad, caprese, fillet mignon with rock lobster tails, Sweet corn, baked potatoes, and peach crustad with crème anglais. 

Wish I took a picture!


----------



## roger80465

JohnT said:


> On Saturday, I made a large shrimp cocktail, greek salad, caprese, fillet mignon with rock lobster tails, Sweet corn, baked potatoes, and peach crustad with crème anglais.
> 
> Wish I took a picture!



Wish I was at your house!


----------



## Boatboy24

Yakitori chicken, stir fried veg and organic Ramen.


----------



## jojabri

Hubby took us out to a great lil Mexican joint. We get their fajita especial for 2, and it is AMAZE-DICULOUS! Chips, salsa, fresh guacamole, and 2 individual frijoles con pico for appetizer, 1 plate of rice, refried beans, and pico de gallo on lettuce each with entree, and the fajitas come with fresh soft flour tortillas and this gigantic steaming cast iron behemoth fajita with onion, green, red, yellow, and orange peppers, tomato, onion, mushroom, chorizo, shrimp, strip steak, chicken breast, and topped off with several thin steaks. 

Lord bless, it's a gluttoner's fantasy! It always makes a second meal for us from leftovers, and only costs like $23.

Next time, I'll have to take a pic. It is truly beautiful!


----------



## the_rayway

Lunch, technically  I was at home with my little guy and he was napping during Mommy's lunch hour. Gluten free spaghetti with scallops and shrimp in a tarragon cream sauce. Topped with fresh heirloom tomatoes.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight was Korean chuck eye steaks with leftover stir fry from last night.


----------



## ibglowin

What did you use for marinade?



Boatboy24 said:


> Tonight was Korean chuck eye steaks with leftover stir fry from last night.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> What did you use for marinade?



Took the lazy way out. Used this, with a little toasted sesame oil added.


----------



## ibglowin

Its a weekday! No excuse needed for pressing the………..






Where do you get that?


----------



## jojabri

I need an Easy Button!!!!

After visiting the Dr.'s office today and finding out that I am within 6 oz of being no longer in the "ideal weight" category and into the "overweight" category of their chart (you know.. that chart of B.S.) I decided to go super lean. 

I fixed steamed broccoli, corn on the cob, and sliced tomatoes all pilfered from my brother's garden. I whipped up some sweet/garlic chicken breast to go with, and it was AMAZING! and HEALTHY! and CHEAP! I had a glass of my peach/passion with it and they paired beautifully. Lovely meal with the kids.


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL, I use to have one and press it on conference calls. Does Staples still sell them?


----------



## Boatboy24

Runningwolf said:


> LOL, I use to have one and press it on conference calls. Does Staples still sell them?



They do. But they aren't allowed in the wine lab!


----------



## JohnT

jojabri said:


> I need an Easy Button!!!!
> 
> After visiting the Dr.'s office today and finding out that I am within 6 oz of being no longer in the "ideal weight" category and into the "overweight" category of their chart (you know.. that chart of B.S.) I decided to go super lean.
> 
> I fixed steamed broccoli, corn on the cob, and sliced tomatoes all pilfered from my brother's garden. I whipped up some sweet/garlic chicken breast to go with, and it was AMAZING! and HEALTHY! and CHEAP! I had a glass of my peach/passion with it and they paired beautifully. Lovely meal with the kids.


 
Couldn't you simply remove your shoes or get a hair cut? That should lighten things up by 6oz. LOL


----------



## jojabri

JohnT said:


> Couldn't you simply remove your shoes or get a hair cut? That should lighten things up by 6oz. LOL



Hahahaha! Yeah! I suppose for future reference, I should wear my lightest clothes and go commando! HA!

I was 6 oz on the good side. I'd rather stay on the good side too. We normally eat healthy anyway, but that's kind of a kick in the butt to stop slacking off so much. And to Hell with giving up my wine, that ain't happening! I enjoy THOSE empty calories.


----------



## Boatboy24

Caprese burgers tonight. Burgers seasoned with garlic and Italian herbs, then topped with melted provolone, fresh mozz, tomato, basil and balsamic vinaigrette.


----------



## Boatboy24

My first attempt at a deep dish pizza. It is in the oven now. I'll post pics later - if it comes out OK.


----------



## tonyt

Italian Sausage and Cheese Ravioli in Red Gravy and Parmesiano Crustini.


----------



## Julie

Boatboy24 said:


> My first attempt at a deep dish pizza. It is in the oven now. I'll post pics later - if it comes out OK.



Sorry but once you post, pics have to follow


----------



## cimbaliw

Out for sushi



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

Julie said:


> Sorry but once you post, pics have to follow



OK. Here it is. I used this for sauce. It's actually pretty good for store bought, but I think I should have cooked it down a bit to get some moisture out. 





The before pic:





And the finished pic:





it was a tad soupy, but not too terrible. I'm definitely going to try this again. Considering I used store bought dough and sauce, it was pretty good.


----------



## Hunt

Tonight its just some simple sloppy joes.


----------



## JohnT

Hey Boatboy, 

Have you ever tried this one? It is canned but surprisingly yummy on pizza...


----------



## JohnT

tonyt said:


> Italian Sausage and Cheese Ravioli in Red Gravy and Parmesiano Crustini.


 

daaaaaayumm!


----------



## Boatboy24

Hot dogs tonight. It's "Dollar Monday" at the minor league Potomac Nationals tonight - $1 general admission and $1 hot dogs! 




JohnT said:


> Hey Boatboy,
> 
> Have you ever tried this one? It is canned but surprisingly yummy on pizza...



I have. I normally make my own, but it is a very savory and garlicky recipe and I figured it would be too much in this application. This was too easy, and was on sale to boot!


----------



## jojabri

Last night I made some DELISHY homemade pasta sauce from pilfered tomatoes and bell peppers from my brother's garden, along with homemade (turkey burger) meatballs, and garden-fresh corn on the cob. My 5 yr old daughter made quite the little glutton of herself.


----------



## the_rayway

We did gluten free pasta with farmer sausage, creamy tomato sauce with tom's from the garden and a nice glass of Cheeky Monkey Cab/Merlot/Garnacha. Kids ate it right up!


----------



## plowboy

Mmmmmmmmmmm deep fried awesomeness. Smallmouth bass in a beer batter and fresh ontario taters. No idea why it took me so long to break out the fryer.


----------



## Boatboy24

Oddly enough, whole beef tenderloin was one of the less expensive beef items at the store this morning. So I bought a whole tenderloin. Just got done butchering, removing some extra fat and silverskin and I have 9 nice filets - all about 1.5 inches thick, and two pieces of "tips" about the size of small pork tenderloins. Three filets were saved for dinner, and the rest was vacuum sealed and thrown in the freezer. I'm getting ready to rub them with olive oil, S&P, thyme and roasted garlic. Then I'll grill over charcoal and some spent, red wine soaked oak cubes. I'll serve it with some angel hair pasta tossed with basil pesto from Provence and grilled corn on the cob with basil butter.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, I'm going to brine some thick pork chops with some garlic, ginger, brown sugar, peppercorns and orange zest. It'll be grilled and served up with some grill roasted squash.


----------



## JaJinAK

Smoked Salmon Pasta after these babies get done smoking!!
Jules


----------



## Boatboy24

Lunch, actually. I went to the farmers market yesterday to grab some tri tip and they also had brisket bacon. So, what else to do besides Brisket Bacon BLT. Brisket bacon from a local farm; maple cured, then smoked over hickory.


----------



## Boatboy24

Santa Maria tri tip, roasted over lump charcoal and pecan wood, then seared to finish. Homemade European Peasant Bread, fresh corn on the cob slathered in basil butter.

I'm washing it down with a 2012 Edna Valley Cab from the central coast.

Update, here are the pics:

Just getting started. Roasted at about 375. 





Meanwhile, I baked some European Peasant Bread in the oven:





At about 115F, I took the tri tip off for a few while I let the grill heat up to searing temps. Here it is, resting before searing:





I think we're about ready to sear:





One side seared. Not much longer to go:





Plated up with a little bread, and corn on the cob with basil butter.


----------



## tonyt

That TriTip looks perfect.


----------



## ibglowin

I second that emotion!


----------



## Boatboy24

Made some wild rice and combined it with marinated artichoke hearts, fresh scallions, S&P, ground sage and a splash of Chardonnay. Then I cut pockets into some boneless, skinless chicken breasts and stuffed them with the rice mixture. Grilled them over charcoal. While they were resting, I grilled some broccolini that was marinated in worcestershire, vinegar, oil, onion powder, white pepper, and a few other things. Served it all with some homemade 'peasant bread'.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy, 

can you please go into the details on exactly how you make your peasant bread??


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> can you please go into the details on exactly how you make your peasant bread??



"First, you grind up some peasants...."


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Boatboy,
> 
> can you please go into the details on exactly how you make your peasant bread??



Sure. The recipe is from "Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day". It oversimplifies things a bit (which is good for me), but I like the theory. This is enough for 3 loaves. The idea is you mix it up and let it rise. You can then store the dough in the fridge for up to two weeks. And actually a week+ improves the bread, giving it some sourdough-like qualities. Here goes:

3 cups of lukewarm water
1.5 TBS of granulated yeast (2 packets)
1.5 TBS of kosher salt
.5 cups of Rye Flour
.5 cups of whole wheat flour
5.5 cups of unbleached all-purpose flour
cornmeal or semolina flour for the pizza peel. (I greatly prefer the semolina - it doesn't burn as easily as cornmeal)

Mix the yeast and salt with the water in a 5 quart bowl, or lidded (not airtight) food container.

Mix in the remainind dry ingredients without kneading, using a spoon, food processor with dough attachment or heavy duty stand mixer with dough hook. If not using a machine, you may need to use wet hands to incorporate the last bit of flour. 

Cover (not airtight) and allow to rest at room temp until the dough rises and collapses (or flattens on top) - approximately 2 hours.

The dough can be used immediately, though it is a little easier to handle when cold. It can be refrigerated covered (not airtight) for up to 14 days.

Dust teh surface of the refrigerated dough with flour and cut off a 1lb piece. Dust with more flour and shape it into a ball by streching the surface of the dour around to the bottom on all four sides, rotating the ball a quarter turn as you go. Allow it to rest and rise on a cornmeal (or semolina) covered pizza peel for about 40 minutes. 

Preheat the oven to 450 for at least 20 minutes with a baking stone on the middle rack. Place an empty broiler pan on any other shelf that won't interfere with the rising bread. 

Sprinkle the loaf liberally with flour and slash a cross, 'scallop', or 'tic-tac-toe' pattern into the top using a serrated bread knife. Leave the flour in place for baking, but tap some of it off before slicing. 

Slide the loaf directly onto the stone. Pour 1 cup of hot tap water into the broiler tray and quickly close the oven door. Bake for about 35 minutes, or until the top crust is deeply browned and very firm. Smaller or larger loaves will require adjustments in time. 

Note: I usually bake mine at 425 for 40+ minutes. YMMV. My Tri Tip post above has a pic of a full loaf, if you're interested.


----------



## Boatboy24

Lettuce wraps tonight:


----------



## calvin

Bacon wrapped grouse. Thanks for the idea john! It was fantastic


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks (and sounds) awesome Calvin!


----------



## bchilders

This was last night and my first attempt at seafood stew. It was great.


----------



## ibglowin

Definitely looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Boatboy24

More stuffed chicken breasts. This time with Cheddar Jack, wild rice and broccoli. Gave it a little Penzey's 'Northwoods' seasoning and grill/roasted.


----------



## dralarms

Try this:

Get a pork loin, slice into 3/4 inch steaks, place into crock pot, add 1 package lipton onion soup mix, 3 beef bullion cubes ( dissolved), add water to cover meat, cook 5 hrs, add little red potatos, cook 1.5 hrs, add baby carrots cook until carrots are just barely done (still crunchy),


It's not fancy but it will melt in your mouth.


)


----------



## tonyt

Family recipe Italian Sausage. Pasta with olive oil, basil tomatoes and pine nuts. Aldente green beans. My year old Cabernet Sangeovesse.


----------



## tonyt

Forgot picture.


----------



## sour_grapes

Lamburgers from the grill topped with Gorgonzola.


----------



## jojabri

Hubby brought pizza home from my favorite pizza place, just the way I like it. No cheese, mushrooms, onions, green peppers, and tomatoes. Most people would call that gross, but I LOVE veggies and I've got some awesome BP, cholesterol, and BMI index numbers.


----------



## sour_grapes

Last night, we made this wonderful crawfish and cream recipe from Emeril Lagasse. It was pretty simple, yet rich and delicious. We used crawfish tails from the banned JamesinGalveston's seafood company.


----------



## ibglowin

Saving that recipe!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Saving that recipe!



Mike: assuming you meant the crawfish recipe I posted, let me give you a little more info. I made the "Essence" spice mixture he referenced. His recipe calls for 2 tsp of it. I added that, and there was not enough flavor or heat. So I doubled it (4 tsp). Still not enough. So I trebled it (6 tsp). This was, for me, almost perfect, but perhaps a shade too much heat. (Given where you live and what you have posted, it may not even be enough for you!)

For 3 of us, I only made 8 oz of pasta, but the full amount of protein/cream. This was just fine!


----------



## MrsJones

Home made soup tonight! I just
started the stock this morning


----------



## ibglowin

I was just going to press the "easy button" 







I like it HOT but not everyone does so I usually have to bump mine up at the table (pepper wise)

Our new Smith's Marketplace carries crawfish by the pound in the Seafood department so I am going to make this one very SOON! 



sour_grapes said:


> Mike: assuming you meant the crawfish recipe I posted, let me give you a little more info. I made the "Essence" spice mixture he referenced. His recipe calls for 2 tsp of it. I added that, and there was not enough flavor or heat. So I doubled it (4 tsp). Still not enough. So I trebled it (6 tsp). This was, for me, almost perfect, but perhaps a shade too much heat. (Given where you live and what you have posted, it may not even be enough for you!)
> 
> For 3 of us, I only made 8 oz of pasta, but the full amount of protein/cream. This was just fine!


----------



## tonyt

Big old pot of Texas Red to go with some tamales tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

Brined and grill-roasted a turkey breast and had some potato, sweet potato and sautéed green beans.


----------



## zalai

I had the Hungarian fish soup tonight , it is called the " Halászlé " . This is a spicy Hungarian paprika based soup . It was exceptional with my Muscat wine made from California juice bucket .


----------



## JohnT

zalai said:


> I had the Hungarian fish soup tonight , it is called the " Halászlé " . This is a spicy Hungarian paprika based soup . It was exceptional with my Muscat wine made from California juice bucket .


 I had that once when visiting my family in Hungary. Folks, it may not look overly appetizing, but the taste is to DIE for!!!! I am not much of a seafood eater, but I had 3 helpings of this. My cousin cooked it in a large kettle set over an open fire. I do remember him saying that he used catfish (believe it or not, they have rather large catfish) pulled right out of the Lake Balaton that morning.


----------



## Boatboy24

Stir fried some chicken and veg in coconut oil, along with ginger and Chinese five spice. Finished it off with some rice noodles.


----------



## ou8amaus

Must have been awesome! I just started using coconut oil for deep frying and I love the flavour it gives fries... next need to try chicken!


----------



## Boatboy24

Around the world tonight. Tenderloin tips rubbed with garlic infused EVOO, thyme and S&P and grilled, Sautéed bok choi and fries.


----------



## JohnT

There are times when a craving just hits me. Last night, I had a real craving for good sauerbraten. I like to use the Alton Brown recipe. 

The darn thing takes 3 days! Driving home yesterday, I realized that if I started the dish, I could be eating it by Sunday. I had everything I needed except the meat. A quick pit stop at the store remedied that with a 5 pound eye round roast. 

So last night, I started the braten by searing the meat in a hot pan using salt, pepper, and a little oil. I then set to work making the marinade out of 2 cups water, 1 cup red wine vinegar, 1 cup cider vinegar, 12 juniper berries, 6 whole cloves, 2 bay leaves, 1 tsp of mustard seed, 1 large carrot, 1 medium onion, 1 tbsp salt, and 1 tsp black pepper. I brought the marinade up to a boil, then simmered for 10 minutes, then let cool. 

I then put the meat into a large glass bowl, then poured the marinade over it. I covered with plastic wrap and into the fridge it went. 

Between searing the meat and heating the marinade, the whole house took on this heavenly aroma. When I went to bed last night, my mouth was positively watering! 

On Sunday, I need to add sugar to the marinade, then cook for 4 hours at 325. I think I will serve it with good red cabbage and a batch of my world famous spaetzle (sautéed in butter and dressed with fresh parsley). Pour up a nice cold beer (for a change) and have at it. I will stuff myself then settle down and watch my wonderful Giants destroy the Eagles!

I am having second thoughts about taking pictures to share with you good folks. It just might be too cruel in a "starving dog/rubber bone" sort of way...

just 36 hours until dinner!


----------



## Boatboy24

Sounds good John! I'll be halfway to your place tomorrow when I pick up my grapes. I might just keep driving north!


----------



## JohnT

You are welcome any time. Love to show you my winery! 

Where do you get your grapes from??


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Where do you get your grapes from??



Harford Vineyard - north of Baltimore.


----------



## JohnT

Well, I ate pretty good this weekend. On Saturday, after racking off the gross lees from the wine, I cooked a steak dinner for a party of 5. I kept it simple. Seasoned the prime rib steaks with salt, pepper, a little onion powder, and some fresh rosemary (still alive on my deck). I baked some potatoes, opened a jar of my pickled cherry peppers, and made some AWESOME mushrooms. 

I realized that (with mushrooms) I always tried to get way too fancy. I just sautéed them in butter, seasoned with some salt and pepper, and added just a touch of fresh lemon juice to brighten them up a bit. They were simply incredible. Another lesson learned on K.I.S.S.. 

Another star of the meal was the cherry peppers. I grew and canned them myself and they were amazing. Great pairing with steak! No too spicy, and had a real nice "tang" that went so well with the steak. I like to eat a little piece of pepper with every bite of steak. The recipe for these peppers came from JAMESINGALVISTON and I have posted it in the forum's cookbook. I highly recommend you guys try it!


On Sunday (as promised) I finally cooked my sour braten. Made fresh spaatzle, then sautéed them in butter and added just a bit of fresh parsley at the end (The parsley is still alive on my deck too). 
The sour braten came out tender and not dry at all. Well worth the wait. As Alton Brown says.. "Your patience will be rewarded". 

Her are some pics. My problem is that I was very hungry on both days. It seems that I could only remember to take a photo only after I started eating it. Hope you folks don't mind..


----------



## the_rayway

I hosted Thanksgiving dinner for my Husband's family on Saturday (Canadian - we do it earlier). We also invited my parents and my boss and her husband.

I made: 
Brown sugar and mustard glazed ham
Prime rib roast with a salt/garlic/rosemary crust
Green beans almondine
Carrots with dill, butter and honey
Fat shrimp sauteed in white wine and butter, then cooled and served with cocktail sauce
Purple mashed potatoes with garlic and onions
Sugar glazed almonds sprinkled with smoked salt and chili flakes
Pecan pie, pumpkin pie, and rice krispy cake

I served it with bottles of my CC Malbec/Shiraz, Cheeky Monkey Cab/Merlot/Garnacha and Malbec, as well as assorted Island Mists (his family are the 'sweet' drinkers).

Everyone was stuffed and very pleased by the end of the meal, the wine was all drunk, and old stories told. The kids were sugar-high and wild, and a good time was had by all.


----------



## joeswine

*French onion soup*

I LOVE SOUPS OF ALL TYPE BUT THIS IS MY FAVORITE SO I THOUGH I WOULD SHARE WITH YOU MY WAY OF MAKING FRENCH ONION SOUP. PART 1


----------



## joeswine

*Onion soup part 2*

PART 2 ONION SOUP CONTINUED. FOR THE WINE I CHOISE A FRENCH COLOMBARD A BOLD WHITE WITH CRIPS NOTES OF FRUIT..


----------



## sour_grapes

Joe, that looks awesome. Thanks for sharing. I've learned a couple of tricks!

Personally, I would make one small change. I let the onions go a bit more, until they are caramelized. This introduces many complex aromas that really heighten the overall experience, IMHO!


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> Joe, that looks awesome. Thanks for sharing. I've learned a couple of tricks!
> 
> Personally, I would make one small change. I let the onions go a bit more, until they are caramelized. This introduces many complex aromas that really heighten the overall experience, IMHO!


 
Have either of you tried making the soup with red Bermuda onions? I have found (IMHO) that they come out sweater and more flavorful.


----------



## the_rayway

Thanks for this Joe! I love a good French Onion, but only tried making it myself once - it was so awful I had to toss the whole thing (something that does not happen to me very often).

I'll definitely give this a try soon, I got a few nice onions from the garden before it all froze.


----------



## Johngottshall

Smoked Brisket,some parsley potatoes, and some candied carrots.


----------



## JohnT

*Shop-Rite had a sale!*

Steak - 5.99 for porterhouse or boneless shell steaks. I bought several for my freezer and a couple for last night's dinner. 

Porterhouse steak seasoned with sale, pepper, and rosemary and grilled on the old webber (to an excellent medium rare if I do say so myself).

Fanned potatoes - Peel your potatoes, cut them (but keep the whole potato together) and "fan" them out on a sheet pan. Drizzle olive oil over the top and season with salt and pepper. Bake at 425 for 50 minutes. I really like this preparation. They end up tasting like a crispy baked potato.

Mushrooms were sautéed in butter, seasoned with salt, pepper, and just a bit of lemon juice (to brighten them up) 

.. and yes, that is an iceberg lettuce salad on the side. 

Had some of my Chilean cabernet (big and bold) to round out the meal. 

If I ate every meal like it was Sunday, I weight 400 pounds!


----------



## Boatboy24

@JohnT looks perfect!


----------



## ibglowin

I just want to know who sells a Porterhouse steak (at a profit) for $5.99/lb! Oh wait this is NJ……… :>


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> I just want to know who sells a Porterhouse steak (at a profit) for $5.99/lb! Oh wait this is NJ……… :>


 


ROTFLMAO!!! Oh, man! I wish there was a "double-like" button! 

I think that it may have been a delivery that just happened to fall off the truck! I know better then to ask questions that don't concern me....


----------



## ibglowin

I have been in San Antonio since last Thursday visiting my family. We had a family get together on Sunday and I bought two family packs of *CHOICE* boneless rib eyes from Costco. They were 1.25" thick and *$10/lb*. Two packs with 8 steaks was over $100 but it was soooooo worth it! They were melt in your mouth tender. We grilled them to perfection (medium rare to medium) and then I made my "to die for" (literally as it's a heart attack on a plate) side of Steak Marsala sauce to put on top as people wanted it. Served with baked scalloped potatoes and a nice healthy garden salad with all the fixings.


----------



## ibglowin

Had a request for my Marsala Sauce which is a knock off from Carraba's. Posted it up just now in the Recipe Section


----------



## ibglowin

*Better than (Olive Garden) Zuppa Toscana!*

This stuff is soooooooo freaking good. Paired with a bottle of my 2014LE WE Pacific Quartet. Awesome on all accounts!


----------



## Boatboy24

I think JohnT's Porterhouse guy made it down to VA. They were on sale for $5.99/lb, so I grabbed a couple for dinner. Made a garlic paste and rubbed them lightly with that, then topped with S&P, thyme and marjoram. Thrown on a screaming hot grill over charcoal. Also had fresh bread and a store bought steamed veg/rice package that was surprisingly good. Washed it down with 2012 Ghost Pines Cabernet.


----------



## JohnT

life is much better once I gave you that password! 

Ghost Pines Cab is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> life is much better once I gave you that password!
> 
> Ghost Pines Cab is AWESOME!!!!



$16.99 on sale right now. Could get another 20% off if I buy a case. I'm tempted.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> $16.99 on sale right now. Could get another 20% off if I buy a case. I'm tempted.



one of my absolute favorite moderatly priced wines and that is an awsome price!


----------



## Boatboy24

Balsamic Steak Salad:


----------



## GreginND

Had some great home cooked Korean beef (Kalbi) and kim bop (Korean sushi rolls). The fresh kimchi was amazing too.


----------



## Gwand

Our friend from China prepared a feast for us.


----------



## Gwand

Wonderful meal


----------



## Gwand

Many dumplings for the soup.


----------



## JohnT

HOLY SCHNIKIES GWAND!!! 

That REALLY looks good. Bet it tasted even better than it looks!


----------



## Boatboy24

Wow, quite a feast, Gary! 

Greg: that kalbi looks awesome.


----------



## Gwand

*Reipe?*



GreginND said:


> Had some great home cooked Korean beef (Kalbi) and kim bop (Korean sushi rolls). The fresh kimchi was amazing too.



Wow. Do you have recipe for the Kalbi?


----------



## Gwand

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow, quite a feast, Gary!
> 
> Greg: that kalbi looks awesome.




Boatboy:

Indeed a feast. I agree with you on the Korean BBQ. Man that Kalbi looks terrific.

How's your Amarone coming along? Any recent taste tests?
My CC Amarone is tasting darn good. I hope to bottle sometime before the end of the year.


----------



## GreginND

My Korean friend made it. I don't know what she used for the sauce, but I'm sure you can get good recipes on the net. These were large chunks of beef short rib - not the ribs on the bones. It was cooked in a pot - not on a grill. And it also had large pieces of Korean daikon and sweet potatoes cooked with it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Gwand said:


> How's your Amarone coming along? Any recent taste tests?



Not too shabby. It is still young (not even 18 months yet), but took a Silver in the "Big and Bold" competition.


----------



## the_rayway

Making a batch of my Minestrone soup. It is filled with garlic, veggies, noodles, beans, tomatoes and italian spices. It's an old recipe I used to make when I worked at a little restaurant. People would come in just to read the board and see if I was making it that day 

Perfect for the first snowfall of the season.


----------



## JohnT

Anybody that new Nationwide insurance commercial? The one with Peyton Manning.. 

There is one scene in it where he sings (to the nationwide theme song) "chicken parm you taste so good".. just before he bites into a chicken parm sandwich..

well that add agency hit the wall, but missed the target. After seeing that commercial a couple of times, all I could think about was chicken parm. 

So I made a huge batch last night. Sorry, forgot to take a pic.


----------



## Boatboy24

For lunch, I took the leftover flank steak from the other night, sliced it thin and sautéed it in EVOO with a little onion. I topped it with some provolone-mozzarella and served it on wheat toast with mayo, tomato and alfalfa sprouts. Mmmmmm!! Washed it down with the leftover Petit Sirah from this morning's wine chores.


----------



## Gwand

Boatboy24 said:


> Not too shabby. It is still young (not even 18 months yet), but took a Silver in the "Big and Bold" competition.



Congrats! That's great.


----------



## Gwand

Greek night


----------



## ibglowin

*Three Packet Slow Cooker Short Ribs!*

Been snowing off and on today so why not something from the crock pot for dinner this evening! This recipe is about as easy to make as they come. As the name implies it uses a packet of brown gravy mix, italian dressing and ranch dressing and one cup of water. Supposed to cook a roast but I am also substituting about 4 lbs of boneless short ribs. I tweaked it by adding some chopped onion, carrots, a few sprigs of thyme and some rosemary. 

I currently keep putting my head in the crock pot and snorting it ever 15 min or so as the smell coming out of the kitchen is to die for good. Gonna serve this over (real) smashed russet potatoes with the skins and a green veggie of sorts.

Now I hope I can find a bottle of wine to go with this……..


----------



## Boatboy24

No snow here, but low 40's and raining right now. I originally had a hankering for chili, but decided to go with chicken parmesan. Sauce has been simmering all afternoon and I'm about to get dinner started. Homemade bread will go into the oven in a bit, and the Winery Series Super Tuscan is relaxing in the wine fridge.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Been snowing off and on today



Ditto!


> so why not something from the crock pot for dinner this evening!



Ditto.... sort of.

I am making lamb shanks in my crock pot -- but I have mine set up as a sous vide cooker. I control the temperature with an external PID controller that turns a solid-state relay on and off. I've had the shanks in since yesterday, held at 155F.



> I currently keep putting my head in the crock pot and snorting it ever 15 min or so as the smell coming out of the kitchen is to die for good.



But here is a problem with sous vide: you don't get any smells! 



> Now I hope I can find a bottle of wine to go with this……..


 
Okay, now we are back to: DITTO!


----------



## Boatboy24

Post up some pics and your impressions of that cook, Paul. After 24 hours, I can't begin to imagine how tender that is going to be. I'm still drooling over the Anova SV unit. Someday...


----------



## ibglowin

*Three Packet Slow Cooker Short Ribs!*

Update: This was to *DIE* for good! I can't move……..


----------



## Boatboy24

Plated pic. Looks like a hot mess, but it was awesome.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Update: This was to *DIE* for good! I can't move……..



Pics, or it didn't happen. 

What did you end up pairing it with?


----------



## ibglowin

Nuthing but bones left over! LOL

Paired it with this!


----------



## ibglowin

I like this kind of hot mess! LOL Very nice.



Boatboy24 said:


> Looks like a hot mess, but it was awesome.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Post up some pics and your impressions of that cook, Paul. After 24 hours, I can't begin to imagine how tender that is going to be. I'm still drooling over the Anova SV unit. Someday...



Well, 24 hours is not all that long in SV terms!

I had two shanks in there: one was for dinner tonight, and one for the unspecified future. The one for tonight did not have to be super tender; I cooked that for "only" 24 hours at 155*F. It got cut up a bit and then put into an Indian curry soup/stew. It came off the bone easily, but the texture was like, say, tenderloin, rather than short ribs or pulled pork. I am leaving the one that is for future consumption in for another 12 hours or so to soften up a bit more.


----------



## ibglowin

It seems some leftovers have been found!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> It seems some leftovers have been found!



I just got done dinner, and even so, when I saw that picture, my mouth literally started to water.


----------



## ibglowin

SWMBO says I need to make this once a week. LOL It was even better the 2nd time around if that is possible. Wine was pretty darn good as well!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> It seems some leftovers have been found!



Looks great, Mike.

And with temps sitting in the mid 20's right now and going into the teens later, that looks like some very comfortable comfort food.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Supposed to cook a roast but I am also substituting about 4 lbs of boneless short ribs. I tweaked it by adding some chopped onion, carrots, a few sprigs of thyme and some rosemary.



By the way, did you brown the short ribs before putting them in the crock pot?


----------



## ibglowin

Thought about it but nope wasn't called out for in the recipe. I cooked on high for about 3 hours then on low for ~4 hours. Meat was cut with a fork tender.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Thought about it but nope wasn't called out for in the recipe.



Me, I just gotta have that Malliard reaction. You will notice that my sous-vide-cooked lamb shank has been browned. (Since they were frozen when I started, that browning was courtesy of BernzOmatic!)


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> It seems some leftovers have been found!


 
You're killing me glowin. Just killing me! 

As a Hungarian, there is nothing better than a nice goulash (even if it is American style)!


----------



## Boatboy24

Local, grass feed, 30 day aged tri tip. Roasted broccoli and fresh bread. Tri tip was roasted indirect on the Weber with some wine soaked oak cubes, then seared to finish. Broccoli had fresh garlic, EVOO, S&P and bread crumbs. 

Before it hit the grill: 





Resting, before I carve it up:





Bread ready to go:





Broccoli ready for the oven:





Several slices, ready for plating. Note that the color on this grass fed beef is a lot redder than your typical beef. This looks like it is done to rare, but is actually medium/medium-well. This stuff is much more forgiving than your average store bought steak.





Plated with the broccoli and the fresh bread. Enjoy what's left of your week.


----------



## tonyt

Glowing, thanks for the recipe link. I'm going to try that one. Boatboy TriTip looks great. I do the reverse sear also. Yours looks perfectly done.


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, man, Jim. I did not have enough for dinner (long story). I am rather hungry at the moment, and that looks fantastic! 

Tony and Jim: why the reverse sear? I do it the other order, and curious what the advantage of your way is?


----------



## tonyt

sour_grapes said:


> Tony and Jim: why the reverse sear? I do it the other order, and curious what the advantage of your way is?



Low and slow first (225 pit temp) let's you cook the meat's inside evenly and tender. You can get some smoke ring and smoke flavor during this lo and slow time. I go to internal meat temp of about 125 degrees. Then i remove the meat and crank up the pit (I have a ceramic kamoto style cooker) to 500-600 degrees. Return the meat back to the pit, do not walk away, and in 5 minutes the meat's internal will hit 135. It will be crusty on outside, smoke ring and evenly pink inside. 

Plus "Reverse Sear" just sounds more cool, don't you think?


----------



## Boatboy24

Yep, what Tony said. More even cooking throughout, instead of charred on the outside and red on the inside. I also think there is some tenderization that goes on if you allow a larger piece of meat to cook slower, along with rendering of fats if you have them. It's the charcoal equivalent of a SV cook, just a lot faster.


----------



## JohnT

Jim, 

Did you ever post the recipe for that bread?? Man-o-Man does that look great!


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Jim,
> 
> Did you ever post the recipe for that bread?? Man-o-Man does that look great!



Somewhere, yes. 


Edit: Yep, I sure did!

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f138/european-peasant-bread-46851/


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Yep, what Tony said. More even cooking throughout, instead of charred on the outside and red on the inside. I also think there is some tenderization that goes on if you allow a larger piece of meat to cook slower, along with rendering of fats if you have them. It's the charcoal equivalent of a SV cook, just a lot faster.



But I was not questioning the two-step process, just the order! I sear it first, then move to a lower temperature to finish. My reasoning is that I can get the sear/crust I like, and then I can control the internal temperature through time. I assume the total time should be the same, i.e., equally "low and slow," just the other order.

I have no argument against your way, but I would fear that I may not be able to achieve the right sear without overcooking the inside. Not that it cannot be done, as your and Tony's results attest, but it seems it takes more forethought. You have to know when (i.e., what temperature) to take it off the low-temp side, in order to leave you enough "thermal budget" to allow you to get the right sear.

In any event, I cannot argue with the results. Your tri-tip looks fantastic, and Tony's mere _description_ had me salivating!


----------



## Boatboy24

I frequent a BBQ site where the reverse method was explained once. But my limited brain cells can't remember what the science was. For me, using a charcoal grill, it is a lot easier/faster to start with a cooler fire and make it hot than it is to start with a really hot fire, then cool it down.

Out of curiosity, would there be any merit in searing a piece of meat, then SV cooking it to finish? I honestly have no idea, but wonder if that's been tried. I imagine putting a just-seared piece of meat into a plastic bag is probably not the smartest thing an individual could do though.


----------



## ibglowin

I have not had much luck with "reverse sear" I always end up with a piece of shoe leather. Especially with Tri Tip. Outside of using my Smoker Pit (low and slow) at 225F for 8-9 hours for Brisket or Pork But etc. Maybe just my source of meat? IDK. I have had better luck with the opposite. Heat grill to 450F Throw the meat on and sear the heck out of it at 450F and cook until it is seared/charred on the outside and medium to medium rare on the inside. The meat is taken off the fire before it knows what hit it and or has a chance to turn into shoe leather. Perhaps if we had those trucks that the meat falls off the back like you guys up north seem to have!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Out of curiosity, would there be any merit in searing a piece of meat, then SV cooking it to finish? I honestly have no idea, but wonder if that's been tried. I imagine putting a just-seared piece of meat into a plastic bag is probably not the smartest thing an individual could do though.



The answer is, I believe, it depends!

For some cuts I do one way, for others, the other order. However, I have to say, the order for me is totally dictated by what you would do non-SV.

Specifically, for cuts that normally are braised (short ribs, osso bucco, lamb shanks), I brown first and then SV. Note that this is what you _normally_ do, except you braise instead of SV. In both cases, the flavors marry during the slow-cooking part.

For cuts that are normally cooked on a grill, fried, roasted, or broiled (steak, tenderloin, pork chops, rack of lamb, chuck roast, pork shoulder), I SV first, and then sear. Here, the browning stays on the outside, just like in the normal methods, and only "marries" in your mouth!

Man, it is only 11 am here, and this post has me hungry for lunch!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Man, it is only 11 am here, and this post has me hungry for lunch!



I just ate, and I'm hungry again!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Been snowing off and on today so why not something from the crock pot for dinner this evening! This recipe is about as easy to make as they come. As the name implies it uses a packet of brown gravy mix, italian dressing and ranch dressing and one cup of water. Supposed to cook a roast but I am also substituting about 4 lbs of boneless short ribs. I tweaked it by adding some chopped onion, carrots, a few sprigs of thyme and some rosemary.
> 
> I currently keep putting my head in the crock pot and snorting it ever 15 min or so as the smell coming out of the kitchen is to die for good. Gonna serve this over (real) smashed russet potatoes with the skins and a green veggie of sorts.
> 
> Now I hope I can find a bottle of wine to go with this……..



OK, Mike. I'm making this for tonight's dinner. What do you suggest I pair it with?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> OK, Mike. I'm making this for tonight's dinner. What do you suggest I pair it with?






ibglowin said:


> Nuthing but bones left over! LOL
> 
> Paired it with this!




"This" follows to here:http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f19/whats-your-glass-tonight-42950/#post540282 



ibglowin said:


> Found a 2008 Sparkman "Ruckus" Syrah in the cellar and paired it with Slow Cooked Short Ribs over smashed potatoes. This wine was rated 94pts WS and was a perfect pairing. WA State has some amazing Syrah's and this was just another fine example of it. Highly recommended all the way around!


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, I made the 3 packet beef chuck tonight. It is really good - a little salty, but quite good. I dredged the chuck in flour and seared it before putting it in the crock pot and used Guinness instead of water, as well as adding a little dried thyme and two slices of cooked bacon. Served over a wild rice medley. On the side were steamed baby carrots tossed with butter, S&P, nutmeg and orange zest. As good as it was, I couldn't help but think how many chemicals are in those 3 packets.  Washed it down with a 2012 Girard Petite Sirah.


----------



## jamesjr

Wow! Now im hungry and jealous lol I just at plain old hot dogs and mac and cheese didn't even have buns just white bread haha paired up with my first real wine ive ever made which was just a very simple apple wine. But man did it feel good to enjoy my own wine.
But it really looks like some of y'all can really whip up some good wine AND grub!


----------



## sour_grapes

Went to a friend's house, and the three of us whipped up a mighty fine spaghetti carbonara. I made a side of endive with garlic, coriander, rosemary, and sherry. Both were very satisfying!


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> OK, I made the 3 packet beef chuck tonight. It is really good - a little salty, but quite good. I dredged the chuck in flour and seared it before putting it in the crock pot and used Guinness instead of water, as well as adding a little dried thyme and two slices of cooked bacon. Served over a wild rice medley. On the side were steamed baby carrots tossed with butter, S&P, nutmeg and orange zest. As good as it was, I couldn't help but think how many chemicals are in those 3 packets.  Washed it down with a 2012 Girard Petite Sirah.



Lookin good! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## tonyt

Family recipe Italian Sausage (cousin makes it) cooked in Grandmother's Red Gravy recipe.


----------



## Rocky

That looks really good, Tony. Are the sausages sweet, mild, hot or "two handers?"


----------



## Gwand

Korean BBQ tonight


----------



## ibglowin

Oh yea that's what I'm talking about! The meal that follows you home in your clothes!


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks really good, Gary. But like Mike said: do some laundry when you get home.


----------



## ibglowin

We always go when we visit our kids out in LA. Fantastic meal but we all reek when we get in the car and head for the house. Worth the smell still!


----------



## JohnT

TONYT, 

How about a recipe for that sausage. 

I have never been able to make a decent sausage dish like that!

johnT


----------



## JohnT

Home made pizza night. Home made dough (from scratch), mushrooms, sausage, red bell peppers, and a ton of cheese.

One thing I did different is that I took some dried porcini mushrooms, soaked them in hot water, then added to the pizza. Good Lord Almighty, was that fantastic!


----------



## tonyt

JohnT said:


> TONYT,
> 
> How about a recipe for that sausage.
> 
> I have never been able to make a decent sausage dish like that!
> 
> johnT



Simple, a pound of salt, a pound of pepper, a half pound of whole fennel seed and fifty pounds of cubed pork shoulder. Mix well then grind into casing.


----------



## JohnT

tonyt said:


> Simple, a pound of salt, a pound of pepper, a half pound of whole fennel seed and fifty pounds of cubed pork shoulder. Mix well then grind into casing.


 
Thanks, 

And your sausage dish? What goes into that?


----------



## tonyt

JohnT said:


> Thanks,
> 
> And your sausage dish? What goes into that?



Oh gosh. That's just Tomato Gravy. My wife makes my grandmother's recipe by feel and taste. Saute finely diced onion and garlic in olive oil. Add can tomato sauce, lots of fresh basil and fresh oregano, salt, pepper. Drop in link Italian sausage and simmer until the sausage is done (three hours or so). Another favorite is to drop a pork roast in the gravy to cook, this takes 4 or 5 hours or more to become Italian pulled pork.


----------



## JohnT

tonyt said:


> Oh gosh. That's just Tomato Gravy. My wife makes my grandmother's recipe by feel and taste. Saute finely diced onion and garlic in olive oil. Add can tomato sauce, lots of fresh basil and fresh oregano, salt, pepper. Drop in link Italian sausage and simmer until the sausage is done (three hours or so). Another favorite is to drop a pork roast in the gravy to cook, this takes 4 or 5 hours or more to become Italian pulled pork.


 
So tony, you do not fry the sausage first (before putting it into the gravy? You just put the sausage in raw?


----------



## tonyt

JohnT said:


> So tony, you do not fry the sausage first (before putting it into the gravy? You just put the sausage in raw?



Put the sausage in raw.


----------



## ibglowin

King's Hawaiian Pulled Pork Sliders topped with Asian Slaw!


----------



## Boatboy24

Very nice, Mike. The Subplot No. 27 sounds really nice:

*Winemaker's Notes*
_I am particularly proud of this wine as 2011 posed formidable challenges from a cold weather perspective, yet we were still able to deliver our signature ripe style of table wine at an exceptional value. Our Subplot blend is a complex wine that provides a symphony of fresh fruit aromatically speaking; red fruits, like black cherries, raspberries and black currants, are wrapped with the subtle hints of savory herbs, brown sugar, caramel, cola and pencil shavings. The wine enters the palate sweet and has a generous, round mouth-coating mid-palate. Fruit flavors echo the aromatics; Red and Dark fruits are surrounded by essences of brown sugar, waffle cone, cream soda and dashes of fresh and dried herbs. The sumptuous finish is complemented by the natural sweetness and acidity of the wine.

Blend: 41% Syrah, 26% Cabernet Sauvignon, 19% Malbec, 8% Cabernet Franc, 6% Merlot_

I may have to see if I can find that locally.


----------



## ibglowin

Subplot is one of my favorite value wines. You can still find it here for $14.99 plus shipping. The latest release is SP#28 which was a much better wine as the growing season was textbook perfect. The winery had a case special for $15 a bottle plus free shipping a while back. Bookwalter is one of the wines that I am a Club Member of and that I order by the case each year. Very high QPR wines for sure!


----------



## vernsgal

Boy it's not easy reading this thread when you're watching your weight! I drool over every recipe I read. Is there nothing for rice cakes? .


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Subplot is one of my favorite value wines. ... The latest release is SP#28 which was a much better wine as the growing season was *textbook perfect.*




Nice one!! Pun intended?? 

As I have mentioned before, I spent some time in Pasco, and Buchwalter was our "local winery" for tastings and dinners. Very enjoyable. Never had the Subplot, though.


----------



## ibglowin

How about Rice Cake sliders! Definitely not a good thread to peruse if your counting calories!



vernsgal said:


> Boy it's not easy reading this thread when you're watching your weight! I drool over every recipe I read. Is there nothing for rice cakes? .


----------



## Boatboy24

Did some drunken mussels tonight. Washed 'em down with a RJS RQ Torrontes.


----------



## ibglowin

Yum! Yum! Yum!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Did some drunken mussels tonight. Washed 'em down with a RJS RQ Torrontes.



Izzat cilantro? I bet that was a tasty dish!


----------



## ibglowin

I am guessing Italian (flat) Parsley.


----------



## Boatboy24

@sour_grapes: it is flat leaf parsley.

Though you're giving me an idea to do them with some chorizo, tomato and cilantro.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> @sour_grapes: it is flat leaf parsley.
> 
> Though you're giving me an idea to do them with some chorizo, tomato and cilantro.



I have had exactly that combination at my favorite local, hip, funky Mexican cafe. It is a gooood combo!


----------



## ibglowin

Now what to pair with this bad boy all the way from the windy city!


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm probably too late, but how about a nice Valpolicella?


----------



## JohnT

What is that glowin? 

It can't be pizza. They simply do not know how to make pizza in Chicago...


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, deep Dish Pizza shipped in all the way from da Windy City! We got a catalog from SWMBO's coworker and we went in on a 6 pack of Pies about a month ago. All 3 of our pies disappeared somehow……. We were told that the sausage was the best so thats what we have been ordering. 6 (9") deep dish pies for $109 which includes 2 day express shipping. They seem to always have a coupon for 10% off which we used plus I purchased them on Shop Small Saturday and paid for them with my AMEX card so i get another $10 off from AMEX as they were on the list of companies participating. That works out to less than $15 bucks a pie delivered to my front door. The pizza's arrived yesterday and were still frozen solid as a rock with a nice chunk of dry ice still inside the bag. One pie will feed the wife and I for 2 meals. The sauce is pretty unbelievable. You can smell the sauce in the styrofoam container even after the frozen pies have been removed. We might be hooked!


----------



## ibglowin

Must be part Italian especially this week. Fresh Italian (mild) Sausage with a Spicy Tomato and Basil red sauce served over Farfalle pasta with shaved Parm on the side.

Oh and here's the interesting (good) part. Dug through the cellar looking for something fun to put with it. Pulled out a *2010 Cellar Craft Showcase Rosso Fortisimo* aka "*Rosso di Toscano*". 

Sooooooo this is a *4 year old Kit Wine* folks. I added tannin and it spent 8 weeks in a Vadai Barrel. So how was it? 

Wonderful! Perfect color still. Aromas of dark fruits especially cherry. Nice oak. Tannins were smooth and refined. Excellent bottle of wine that could easily have won a medal or two had it been entered. The message is to save a few bottles back and stash them away and forget about them for a LONG time to see what they become and just how well they hold up. You may be happy you did!


----------



## tonyt

Looks and sounds great Mike.


----------



## tonyt

We went Italian too with Arancini left from Thanksgiving.


----------



## Boatboy24

Had some leftover rotisserie chicken. So I butchered it all up and seared it in some olive oil. Then I threw in some store bought "Ranchero" sauce from "Passage to Mexico". What attracted me to this sauce was not just the description, but the lack of "crap" in there. The ingredient list was fairly short for a store bought sauce like this. Well, it's delicious. Really, really good. And it made for an incredibly simple meal. Just served it over rice with some fresh veggies. Sorry, no pics. But here's what the sauce pack looks like:

http://www.vitacost.com/passage-foods-passage-to-mexico-simmer-sauce-ranchero-7-oz-1


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> Must be part Italian especially this week. Fresh Italian (mild) Sausage with a Spicy Tomato and Basil red sauce served over Farfalle pasta with shaved Parm on the side.


 
WOW! It is 8am and boy, could I dive into a bowl of that...

Please sir, any chance of a detailed recipe??


----------



## Tenbears

tonight's house special. will be fresh braised bear steaks with portabella mushrooms, The juice from which will be made into a gravy, served with mashed potatoes. a side of asparagus topped with hollandaise sauce. Not some store bough junk either. I melt real butter separate my eggs add just enough hot sauce to give acidity to keep the yokes from curdling. on indirect heat I slowly whip the warm butter into the egg yokes until a nice creamy sauce is made. You Have to stop as soon as the sauce becomes rich. as continuing will clamber the eggs. Garnished with pickled ramps, I like a semi sweet dark mead such as Buckwheat mead with this dish.


----------



## ibglowin

JohnT said:


> WOW! It is 8am and boy, could I dive into a bowl of that...
> 
> Please sir, any chance of a detailed recipe??




Embarrassed (almost after your recent detailed pics of home made red sauce) that I did push the weeknight "easy button". My favorite jar pasta sauce is the "Classico" brand. It's is one of the best out there with excellent fresh tomato flavor and NO sugar like Prego etc.






The Italian sausage is some stuff we discovered at Costco a while back.  Made by Tarantino. Wonderful seasonings especially lots of fennel. It comes in both mild and hot and comes nicely packaged in individual packs of 6 links per pack in a 4 pack for like $14. Much better than any stuff you will find at Kroger etc.






I always precook the sausage in a pan in a little water and then cook to dry and get a little color/char on the skin, pull em out then cut up or crumble depending on your likes add to sauce and simmer for 10-15mins.

I like really basil so I added even more fresh chopped basil form my Trader Joe's Winter basil plants.


----------



## bchilders

Tonight is Teds Kicking Chicken, Plafftown, NC


----------



## Julie

Tenbears said:


> tonight's house special. will be fresh braised bear steaks with portabella mushrooms, The juice from which will be made into a gravy, served with mashed potatoes. a side of asparagus topped with hollandaise sauce. Not some store bough junk either. I melt real butter separate my eggs add just enough hot sauce to give acidity to keep the yokes from curdling. on indirect heat I slowly whip the warm butter into the egg yokes until a nice creamy sauce is made. You Have to stop as soon as the sauce becomes rich. as continuing will clamber the eggs. Garnished with pickled ramps, I like a semi sweet dark mead such as Buckwheat mead with this dish.



So what does bear steaks taste like? Are they tender?


----------



## Tenbears

Julie said:


> So what does bear steaks taste like? Are they tender?



So very much so. Bear steak is better than the best beef you ever tasted. tender succulent, Not greasy as many seem to think, and not Gamey. I have a friend who is city born and raised. she says she wont eat anything unless she sees a upc. Last year wile on a horse camp out she tried some bear steaks I prepared. when she found out I got a bear 2 weeks ago, she invited herself over for diner. Seriously, It is that good. anyone who says bear is not worth eating or that it is greasy. Either has never had it, or had some that was not cared for properly prior to processing.


----------



## Julie

Tenbears said:


> So very much so. Bear steak is better than the best beef you ever tasted. tender succulent, Not greasy as many seem to think, and not Gamey. I have a friend who is city born and raised. she says she wont eat anything unless she sees a upc. Last year wile on a horse camp out she tried some bear steaks I prepared. when she found out I got a bear 2 weeks ago, she invited herself over for diner. Seriously, It is that good. anyone who says bear is not worth eating or that it is greasy. Either has never had it, or had some that was not cared for properly prior to processing.



LOL, thanks, I was one of those who thought it was greasy!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin

*What's for Lunch!*

Egg Salad Sandwich with Sriracha Mayo, Avacado, Bacon, Scallions an topped with Baby Arugula!


----------



## Julie

Tonight's dinner was a venison backstrap, pan seared in a smoking hot pan, topped with sautéd onions and baby portobello mushrooms cooked in a reduced red wine sauce.


----------



## the_rayway

Oooh Julie, that sounds wonderful!! I've been craving some red meat lately, and that would fit the bill!

We had borscht and homemade apple juice from our summer crush. Comfort food.


----------



## Julie

the_rayway said:


> Oooh Julie, that sounds wonderful!! I've been craving some red meat lately, and that would fit the bill!
> 
> We had borscht and homemade apple juice from our summer crush. Comfort food.



Ray, I love comfort food!!!!!! That sounds very good. I'll post up my recipe in the WMT recipe section tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

Julie said:


> Tonight's dinner was a venison backstrap, pan seared in a smoking hot pan, topped with sautéd onions and baby portobello mushrooms cooked in a reduced red wine sauce.



Well, that has me drooling...


----------



## Jericurl

Smoked cheese, bread and butter onions, and bison habanero summer sausage.


----------



## sour_grapes

Julie said:


> Tonight's dinner was a venison backstrap, pan seared in a smoking hot pan, topped with sautéd onions and baby portobello mushrooms cooked in a reduced red wine sauce.



Jeez, I was hitting the "Like" button before I even got done reading the description! Sounds awesome.

My wife is not feeling great, so the order of the day is _comfort food_. Made a meatloaf, rice, and sauteed spinach.


----------



## roger80465

For us, it is "Red Meat Sunday"! A grilled New York steak, oven roasted potatoes and steamed green beans. Unfortunately, I have to work tonight so my Red Mountain Trio was limited to a couple sips. Sure was tasty though.


----------



## JohnT

I have been promising my nephew a prime rib dinner. Saturday night was when I made good on my promise. 

Appetizer: "baby's arm" shrimp, 

Salad: Mixed greens in a balsamic vinaigrette with warm goat cheese patty, Pickled Beets, and glazed walnuts. 

Entree: "4 ribber" Prime Rib au jus, Roasted Potatoes, Asparagus, sautéed mushrooms, and Yorkshire pudding (which turned out fantastic)

Dessert: chocolate mousse topped with sweet whipped cream and drizzled with chocolate gannache.


Sorry, The only picture I have is the roast before it went into the oven.


----------



## Rocky

JohnT, was my line busy when you tried to call?


----------



## Boatboy24

Brining some BSB's (boneless, skinless breasts). A basic brine with brown sugar and salt, but I added some peppercorns, garlic and orange zest. I'll give 'em a quick shot on the gas grill and will serve up with some wild rice and acorn squash.

Here's a couple pics. Obviously not as colorful as a plate of fresh food made in July. But it was good.


----------



## byathread

I'm lucky enough to have a greenhouse to grow in, so our dinners are still pretty colorful (despite record cold last month). Below is a picture of yesterday's harvest which went into a stir-fry with flank steak, greens and all.


----------



## Rocky

Byathread, you are truly blessed to have all that. Looks like Broccoli rabe, carrots, beets, turnips from right to left. What is the root veggie on the left? Did you eat the turnip greens? They are great sautéed in Olive Oil and Vitamin G (garlic) with just a touch of salt and pepper (red pepper flakes if you are adventurous).


----------



## Tenbears

Rocky said:


> Byathread, you are truly blessed to have all that. Looks like Broccoli rabe, carrots, beets, turnips from right to left. What is the root veggie on the left? Did you eat the turnip greens? They are great sautéed in Olive Oil and Vitamin G (garlic) with just a touch of salt and pepper (red pepper flakes if you are adventurous).



I believe it is radish,


----------



## byathread

Correct, its a type of daikon radish (though just a babe). I definitely love those turnip and radish (and all) greens. I often do them just as you suggested (plenty of garlic and maybe with a splash of balsamic), though sometimes I do them asian-style with soy, toasted sesame oil and rice wine vinegar (with a bit of ginger if I have it on hand).

The greenhouse is unheated and there won't be much growth for the next couple months, but I should (hopefully) still be able to harvest carrots, green onions, spinach, chard, kale, lettuce, arugula and other greens through the late winter planting season.


----------



## Boatboy24

Easy, simple, Sloppy Joes tonight.


----------



## sour_grapes

Swordfish steaks from Trader Joe's, topped with a green olive/garlic/lemon juice topping (from Mark Bittman). Washed down with a Carneros Pinot. Yum!


----------



## Runningwolf

Chocolate mousse cupcakes to take to a dinner party tonight.


----------



## Elmer

SWMBo is making holiday cookies, 4 batches.

So cookies, cookies, cookies!


----------



## Boatboy24

Filet, asparagus, and if I get really motivated, roasted butternut squash.


----------



## byathread

Butterflied venison filets (and some other stuff). Damn good after a long day of deer processing!


----------



## Boatboy24

Jack Daniels/Maple Syrup brined turkey breast (cooked on the smoker) with roasted butternut squash.


----------



## tonyt

Boatboy that sounds delish. Daughter is making scratch Chicken n' Dumplings.


----------



## ibglowin

Yum! As a Texas boy (who escaped) that is one of my all time favorite dishes! 



tonyt said:


> Daughter is making scratch Chicken n' Dumplings.


----------



## Boatboy24

If you're interested in the JD/Maple Syrup brine, here it is:

2 cups of maple syrup
1 cup (or more, depending on your taste) of bourbon
1/2 Tablespoon of pickling spice
1/4 cup of table salt and 1/2 gallon of water
You can also add apples, oranges, ginger, etc. I usually add a teaspoon or so of orange zest. 

The above amount should be enough to do a bone in turkey breast. Double (or more) for a whole turkey. 
For a bone in breast, brine for 12-18 hours, or as much as 24. For a full bird, go 24-36 hours. Remove from the brine and rinse with cold water. Pat dry and leave in the fridge for 12-24 hours to let the skin dry out. Cook as you would a normal turkey. I like to smoke/roast on the grill or smoker with just a kiss of apple and/or cherry wood. I try to get temps at 350-375 so the skin crisps up. 

Tonight's was not my best effort, as I had trouble keeping the smoker temps up for some reason. The skin didn't crisp up as much as I like, but it was still good. Roasted some butternut squash to go with it. 





Had a little of this for dessert:





Oh, and here's last night's steak:


----------



## JohnT

For most of us, there are smells that are firmly implanted in our memory like play-doh, the paste we used in kindergarten, or even freshly minted mimeographs we were handed while in school. 

For me, the smell of my grandma's house is what I will always remember. To be a little more specific, it is the aroma of chicken paprikash simmering on her stove. This heavenly aroma always makes me think of the times when the whole family gathered a my grandparent's table where we would stuff ourselves until we could barely waddle home.

Chicken paprikash, in the traditional sense, takes FOREVER to prepare. Fortunately for me however, my brother has came up with a quick version that only takes about 30 minutes to prepare (but 3 or 4 hours to cook). This version of paprikash tastes just as good (if not better) then the "real thing". My brother had even made this the last time some family came over from Hungary and got the official Hungarian seal of approval.

Yesterday, I had my brother over to show me exactly how it is done...

We started by browning 3 lbs of boneless, skinless thighs (cut up into 1 inch pieces). We then removed the chicken and then browned 3 thick slices of bacon (cut into small pieces). Once browned, we added 2 "tennis ball" sized onions (diced fine) and sweated them until soft. 

We then added a pound of fresh muchrooms (washed and sliced). Once the mushrooms gave up their water, we added the chicken back into the pot, and added 3 tablespoons of paprika, salt, pepper, a can of chicken stock and 2 cans of water. 

We covered this and simmered low for 3 hours (until the chicken fell apart). This simmering sent the aroma of chicken paprikash all throughout the house. To a Magyar like me, that smell is better than Chanel number 5 perfume! 

While waiting for the paprikash, I whipped up a nice size batch of spaetzle (4 cups flour, 5 eggs, salt, and a little dash of nutmeg, boiled and then quenched in ice water).

After about 3 hours, we took a cup of sour cream, and whisked in 2 tablespoons of flour. This was then stirred into the paprikash which then thickened greatly. We continued to cook for 15 minutes and then served it over the spaetzle...

Folks, I don't want to brag, but this was one of the finest meals I had in a long time. It is creamy, savory, and very comforting. I swear that if you had just one bowl of this, you could beat back a marauding band of Turks single handed! 

Here is a pic of the finished product. Although it is a chicken dish, It does have a bit of a bacon flavor that goes very well with either red or white wine. In this case, I am having a 2012 Chilean cabernet


----------



## GreginND

Thoroughly enjoyed dinner at a friend's home to celebrate his birthday. The food and wine were divine and the company was fine.

We started with appetizers - Latke's with creme fraiche and caviar, Sesame seed crusted tuna bites, cheeses and eggs. All washed down with a delightful Champagne.


















The salad course (no picture) was shrimp and avocado on a bed of romaine lettuce. Then came the fresh oysters! YUM! They were perfect served with a fantastic Sancerre. 






The next course - Foie Gras and caramelized apples with brioche toast served with a 1999 Sauternes. 











The main course - Chateaubriand with demi-glace, herb seasoned carrots and mushrooms. This served with probably the only 100 point wine I've ever tasted. And it was good.












Desert - Black Forest Cake with two different ports.
















Needless to say, despite all the wine, it was a memorable evening that I will not soon forget.


----------



## ibglowin

Wow. That's all I got is Wow! 

Needless to say....... *LIKE*


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed dinner at a friend's home to celebrate his birthday. The food and wine were divine and the company was fine.





ibglowin said:


> Wow. That's all I got is Wow!



Ohhh, I can go a bit farther than "Wow." Say, Greg, uhh, can you introduce me to some of your friends?


----------



## JohnT

Greg, 

Wow indeed! 

Forget the food for a minute and focus on those wines!! Any notes on those wines?? I especially want to know what you thought about that Y'quem (I have never had the pleasure of tasting one).


It is now time to shut down this thread! There is no way anybody will ever top a meal like that!


----------



## GreginND

Yes, I consider myself very lucky to be in the right place at the right time to experience this most wonderful meal. 

The Chateau d'Yquem was quite extraordinary. I have never tasted it before, but from what I understand, the 1999 vintage was a modest year. But I think perhaps a bit under appreciated. This bottle was full of honeysuckle, apricots and a bit of toffee that comes with the age. It was not as sweet as I expected which was a nice surprise. Very nicely balanced with good acidity. It was like drinking the finest nectar. Grace in a glass.

The Haut Brion was a once in a lifetime experience. It was so wonderful to see how this evolved in the glass. On the nose one got earthy truffles and slight hints of blackberries with a distinct smokiness reminiscent of the finest bacon. Fruit was hard to find on the palate. Instead the wine was dominated by that earth and cedar and pencil shavings with subtle spices mingling with tobacco and leather. I could just sniff it all day long and still have those aromas going through my head.


----------



## GreginND

By the way, we also had this most delicious pinot noir.


----------



## JohnT

Holy hopping snot!!!! 

How could you have forgotten that one??? 

Greg, you really do need to let me know how you obtain friends like this. I am beginning to think that the friends I have are dead beats!

I am so green with envy that I look like a Martian!


----------



## Rocky

Double wow, Greg! That was some party. How old was Mr. Buffet? 

By the way, what they say about oysters is not totally true. I tried a dozen once and only 10 of them worked.


----------



## GreginND

He turned 76 this year. I guess at that age you start working through your cellar!


----------



## JohnT

OK.. 

I have an announcement.. 

For all you that are about to turn 76, I am available to help lighten the burden of your cellar and excessive food budget.

I know you may think that I am being too kind, but hey, that's just the way I am!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Leftover smoked turkey from the weekend means finishing the last of it with turkey pot pies:


----------



## Rocky

Where is your pie, Jim? They look great. I am all for using up leftovers in a clever way.


----------



## sour_grapes

I would imagine his is the one marked "D."


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky: "D" is for "Dad".  My name and my wife's both begin with J, so to avoid confusion (even though all pies were the same - the boys just wanted to be sure they each got the one they filled), I use M and D.

Edit: In case you're wondering, the G and B are not for the good boy and the bad boy.


----------



## JohnT

I hate to ask what is in the "bad boy" pie


----------



## JohnT

ARRRRRRRRRRGH! 

Well, the plan was that I was going to have 5 house guests for Christmas. Four of them just cancelled just after I got back from grocery shopping (I bought a 5 rib roast). 

We had a nice goulash on Saturday and last night we had London broil with baked potatoes, sautéed mushrooms, and creamy cabbage salad.


----------



## the_rayway

I made my first buttermilk-marinated, country fried chicken. I actually deep fried it!! Used my new cup4cup gluten free flour blend, which was amazing. I've never had chicken that juicy and tender, and SO crunchy on the outside!

Complemented with collard greens, and a nice Rioja. Oh, and my husband's favourite homemade honey dill sauce.

Haystacks for dessert.


----------



## Runningwolf

I love fried chicken but can never get it right.


----------



## the_rayway

Runningwolf said:


> I love fried chicken but can never get it right.



Hey Dan, the tricks seem to be: marinating, double dipping - then straight into the fryer at 350. I marinated in buttermilk, then did the dipping station with seasoned flour and buttermilk (flour on dry chicken, buttermilk, flour again). If you leave it to sit even for a minute after coating, it loses it's crunchiness.

Even oven baked like we normally make it, my family loves the stuff like crazy


----------



## JohnT

rayway,

i worked for years to get a good fried chicken and used to do it the same way, but would you be game for a little experiment?

what i did not like about that method is that the coating is too thick and the skin ends up to rubbery.

try this.. cut up your chicken into a bowl and season it with old bay, salt, and pepper (season the chicken and not the flour).

add 2 tblsp to the bowl to get the chicken wet and put int fridge for an hour. stir dredge in ap flour, dust off excess and fry.

turns out crispy with a nice tissue paper skin.


----------



## the_rayway

Hey JohnT! I`ll definitely try that! This was a new experience for me, using the buttermilk and flour. I'm sure my family will be up for a taste trial


----------



## Boatboy24

It's Taco Tuesday!


----------



## sour_grapes

We had our special Christmas Eve dinner, and It. Was. Fricking. Lovely. Shrimp for starters (cumin/coriander/lemon), then French onion soup, then rack of lamb, roasted cauliflower (garlic/butter/cumin), and roasted artichoke. Washed down with some aged Zinfandel. Delish!


----------



## GreginND

Christmas dinner was . . . yes . . . burgers stuffed with blue cheese and served with potato wedges and an awesome zinfandel. YUM!


----------



## ibglowin

Had a traditional dinner this evening of Prime Rib with au jus, creamy Horseradish on the side, Scalloped Potatoes and a nice fresh garden salad. Not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## Boatboy24

We had Ina Garten's lasagna at my MIL's place along with a really good Chianti. Then over to my parents' house - Dad absolutely nailed a tenderloin on the grill and we had butternut squash, kale salad, and way too much other stuff. Several bottles of The Prisoner valiantly gave their lives.


----------



## the_rayway

Sick people food (tomato klesel soup). Hubby and I both woke up sick with wicked colds on the 23rd and it continues...


----------



## Boatboy24

Rigatoni Bolognese and Winery Series Super Tuscan.


----------



## Julie

the_rayway said:


> Sick people food (tomato klesel soup). Hubby and I both woke up sick with wicked colds on the 23rd and it continues...



Is this a childhood recipe? Everytime I get sick I make up a big pot of Riffle soup. It is not so much that this is what my Mon gave me when I was sick but my family has always had some good times around a good bowl of Riffle soup.


----------



## the_rayway

Julie said:


> Is this a childhood recipe? Everytime I get sick I make up a big pot of Riffle soup. It is not so much that this is what my Mon gave me when I was sick but my family has always had some good times around a good bowl of Riffle soup.



It is a family recipe! I guess we all have them, huh? 
My Nana would make this anytime: sick, hurting, cold, lonely, you name it. My Dad actually smuggled a pot of it into the hospital after my brother was born because my Mom was craving it so much 

It's basically pureed tomatoes with salt & pepper, finished with heavy cream, and a klesel is a dumpling made with flour and egg, dropped by spoonful into the soup to cook. I recently found an amazing gluten free flour that really tastes like the 'real deal' so having this was one of those wonderful moments where you are wrapped up and surrounded by the feeling of 'HOME'.

What is in Riffel soup? I'm always interested in what other families have in their much-loved recipe cards.


----------



## Julie

My mom was born and raised on a farm during the Great Depression, there were nine children. So my grandmother always made food were a little would go a long way. Riffle soup is normally made using chicken broth. We always used cold packed beef, I now use venison. All it is, is noodle soup but instead of rolling out the noodles, you take a couple of cups of flour, make a well, add three or four eggs and stir it up making "riffles". Add it to the boiling broth.

That is the way it was for us growing up, we would have it for all different occasions, always good memories.


----------



## the_rayway

Sounds very similar, Julie! Those parents and grandparents are very thrifty people and knew how to make a little go a long way. They were pretty incredible people.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Ray 
I hope you and your entire family gets well soon ! 
I luv those homemade remedies - mine is to make alot of turkey soup the day after thanksgiving and store it up throughout the year. It does seem like it has some sort of healing properties and its just plain feels taste and feels good.


----------



## JohnT

Did a lot of cooking, eating, and sipping this last week. 


Tuesday: made pork schnitzel, oven roasted home fries, and Hungarian cabbage salad.

Christmas eve: Made pork tenderloin wellington, cucumber salad, sautéed mushrooms, and rice pilaf. 

Christmas: Got a break and had dinner at my brother's house.. Turkey, ham, and all the fixings. 

Boxing day: Made a grand slam prime rib dinner. an 11 pound roast, Yorkshire pudding, green beans, sautéed mushrooms, sautéed spinach, and home made apple pie for dessert.

Saturday: gave myself a break. Went out to dinner at 90 acres (rated with 3 Michelin stars) and had a roasted quail ap, venison with ginger snap spaetzle, and a butterscotch pudding for dessert. Had a chateauneuf du pape to go with it all. 

Sunday: made a meat sauce with spaghetti. 

Tonight: I am stuffed, so it's soup and crackers for me! 

I was not good at taking pictures. I wish I had, but here is my entrée from 90 acres...


----------



## Boatboy24

Grilled chicken spiedie, wild rice, roasted butternut squash.


----------



## Rocky

JohnT and Jim, I always shudder when I see that either of you (and Mike in New Mexico) have posted on "What's for Dinner?" I think I gain two pounds just looking at your pictures but I still do. I guess I am kind of like a person who gawks at an accident on the highway or like a moth to a flame. But, keep 'em coming!


----------



## ibglowin

We have spent part of this week in the "Banana Belt" of New Mexico, Las Cruces with some of our BFF's. Night before last we cooked a standing rib roast on the green egg over pecan wood. Yes, this is my secret source for pecan wood as they have a 25 acre pecan orchard. Pulled the beef off at 125 and tented it for about 20 mins while we finished up everything else. We had Yorkshire Pudding made from the au jus and a side of fresh greens salad with fresh berry, pecans and blue cheese crumbles on top. Really thinking I need to expand my grilling capabilities next Spring with a Green Egg once Costco gets them back in stock around April time frame. Its just so darn stable temperature wise even in cooler weather it holds its internal temps amazingly well.


----------



## Rocky

Mike, all I have to say to you is...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3Z2MP8vMWU[/ame]


----------



## Boatboy24

Mmmmmm.....

Chicken.....


----------



## ibglowin

That looks good enough to eat for sure!


----------



## zalai

Hungarian sausage :


----------



## JohnT

zalai said:


> Hungarian sausage :


 
Please, 
Please, 
Please, 
Please, 
Please, 
Please, 
Please, 

give me the recipe for your Hungarian sausage. My father used to make it, but no longer can. There is a meat market that sells it, but it is hard to get to and is never open.


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken with an artichoke pan sauce, served over whole wheat capellini. Went really well with the 2012 Chateau St. Michelle Chardonnay.


----------



## zalai

JohnT said:


> Please,
> give me the recipe for your Hungarian sausage. My father used to make it, but no longer can. There is a meat market that sells it, but it is hard to get to and is never open.



Hi Johnt , 
I went to the deli to buy the sausage . I do have a recipe but it is lots of work to make it . I am not sure how much you know about making the Hungarian sausage . I can give you the ingredients and let me know if you need details about making it . For a 10 kg batch : 9 kg meat ( Belly and shoulder ) 1Kg bacon (fat not with meat ) 210 g salt , 220 g Hungarian paprika mix sweet and hot to your taste ,100 g garlic , 25 g ground pepper , 20 g ground cumin , 0.5 liter water and 1 tbsp sugar . enjoy


----------



## JohnT

zalai said:


> Hi Johnt ,
> I went to the deli to buy the sausage . I do have a recipe but it is lots of work to make it . I am not sure how much you know about making the Hungarian sausage . I can give you the ingredients and let me know if you need details about making it . For a 10 kg batch : 9 kg meat ( Belly and shoulder ) 1Kg bacon (fat not with meat ) 210 g salt , 220 g Hungarian paprika mix sweet and hot to your taste ,100 g garlic , 25 g ground pepper , 20 g ground cumin , 0.5 liter water and 1 tbsp sugar . enjoy


 
Thanks zalai! 

I used to make it with my father. I knew that it was a lot of work, and that he also smoked it (cold smoke). My brothers and I were just talking about making some of this "Hungarian candy" and I can not wait to give it a try! Thanks again!


----------



## JohnT

*What's a guy to do???*

So, the wife was away for the weekend. Two days with the house all to myself! What is a guy to do..... 

Get up close and personal with the kitchen. 

On Saturday, I made my fried chicken. I have been wanting to make it ever since I read a post by Rayway. My wife has been holding me back. She has this crazy idea that fried chicken is fattening....

This time I took pictures!


I started off by butchering my own chicken. This saves a lot of money since a whole fryer cost me about $6 and one that is already cut up would have cost me around $12.

I put all pieces into a large bowl. I then season the chicken with salt, pepper, ground sage, ground thyme, celery seed, paprika, and old bay seasoning. I then add about 1/4 cup of water (just to get the chicken wet), and mix the chicken up to coat each piece with seasoning. I then put the chicken into the fridge for about 3 hours to let the seasoning soak in, stirring the chicken every so often.

After 3 hours, I take the chicken, and dredge it in plain AP flour. I allow the chick to sit covered in four for a couple of minutes. I then take each piece, shake off as much flour as possible, then put it straight into the oil (my large cast iron skillet with veg. oil heated to 350 degrees).

The trick here is to not play with the chicken once it is in the oil. I fry it for 11 minutes the flip each piece and fry for another 11 minutes. I then take it out of the oil, and have it rest on a wire rack.

I like this method. The chicken comes out crispy, the skin is like tissue paper (not rubbery), while the meat is juicy and delicious!

I served this with a nice cold pasta salad (tri color spiral pasta, chopped raw veggies, olives, in an Italian salad dressing).


----------



## JohnT

*What is a guy to do - part 2*

Ok, so now onto Sunday. 

I have been working on learning how to make good Swedish Meatballs. Yesterday was my latest attempt..

I started out with 3 pounds of "Meat Loaf Mix". This is just equal portions of ground pork, beef, and veal. 

To this, I added sale, pepper, nutmeg, a shot of wine, unseasoned panko bread crumbs, and two small onions (chopped fine and sautéed in butter). I then boiled and mashed up 3 small potatoes, and added that to the mix along with 3 eggs. 

I mixed the meat thoroughly and set it aside. 

I then clarified 2 sticks of butter (melted the butter and skimmed off the butter fat. 

I then fried the meatballs in the clarified butter. 


To finish, I made some buttered egg noodles, and then cheated on the sauce (I used a dry packet from Ikea). 


The meatballs came out tasting very bland. I think that I might have added too much bread crumbs. I Still need to work on this. I am open to any/all comments!


----------



## zalai

Hi JohnT ,

Keep out the boiled potatoes , use it for a side dish .


----------



## the_rayway

Hey @JohnT I don't know much about swedish meatballs, but I would suggest getting rid of both the potatoes and the breadcrumbs. I also like to add a shot of soy or Worcestershire sauce to my meatballs.

Looks very yummy though!


----------



## Boatboy24

derekjames100 said:


> Boatboy you make an awesome meal almost every night! How do you have the energy?



Thanks. I only do that a few times a week. The rest of the time, its leftovers, or something uber-simiple.


----------



## Boatboy24

Picked up a cheap tenderloin last month and butchered it into steaks, then vacuum sealed in single meal portions. Grilled some up tonight with some asparagus and 'tater tots. Salad not pictured.


----------



## JohnT

I am with you on everything except the tater-tots. I am not a big fan of them, but the wife likes them.


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> I am with you on everything except the tater-tots. I am not a big fan of them, but the wife likes them.



I wanted to do baby red potatoes roasted with olive oil, butter and thyme. I was overridden. 

But I'm OK with the tots. These have onion and garlic and are pretty yummy.


----------



## Boatboy24

Chili. This one's already been doctored up with shredded cheese and sour cream.


----------



## ibglowin

I don't know what that is but that is NOT chile or chili!


----------



## tonyt

Took nine hours for this pork butt and ribs last night but twas worth it.


----------



## ibglowin

YUM! Did you cook this on your Kamado?


----------



## ibglowin

Got a new toy for the kitchen. Going to try it out today for the first time. Anyone else have one of these bad boys? Making Pork Carnitas!


----------



## Runningwolf

Is it a slow cooker or pressure cooker?


----------



## ibglowin

LOL its BOTH and more! 

It's an "Instant Pot" that is an electronic pressure cooker, slow cooker, yogurt maker, rice cooker, steamer, sauté & warmer.


----------



## Julie

LOL, I was just looking at one of those!


----------



## ibglowin

SWMBO bought it based on one of her BFF"s that is a "foodie" high recommendation. Its nice that you can brown the meat in the Instant Pot first then slow cook if you have time or pressure cook if its a weeknight and you didn't get the meal started before you left for work etc.


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> LOL its BOTH and more!
> 
> It's an "Instant Pot" .


Kinda surprised with you Mike. Do you just throw it in there green before work and come home and it's ready to roll?


----------



## ibglowin

If you use it as a slow cooker sure. But this gives you the option to pressure cook fast (with the same tasty results) in case you didn't get your act together before leaving for work.


----------



## Boatboy24

So, I could get rid of my slow cooker and my rice cooker, replace them with this and gain a pressure cooker in the process?


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> So, I could get rid of my slow cooker and my rice cooker, replace them with this and gain a pressure cooker in the process?



Yes, But wait there is more!

Its is also a yogurt maker as well as a steamer and a sauté pot.

Here is a pic of the pork after browning and before we closed the door…...


----------



## the_rayway

Wow, I'm totally going to look into one of those!


----------



## ibglowin

And the finished product! 

It was wonderful!  Meat was fall off the bone tender and it only took 30 mins to cook!

If anybody wants the (pressure cooker) recipe let me know and I will post it. 

Very happy and this looks like a winner recipe for Super Bowl Sunday party at our house!


----------



## JohnT

*got jiggy wid it*

So, Saturday, I hit a wall and was not really in the mood for anything for dinner. 

So, I opened a bottle of my 2013 Riesling..... 







It was buttery, and yummy. "HMMM" I thought, Buttery! Lets have something buttery for dinner. So off to the freezer I went and discovered 4 veal shanks. This should be buttery if cooked right! 







Raiding my fridge, I found a pound of fresh mushrooms, a small onion, and a large shallot. Chopped up the mushrooms and did a fine dice on the onions and shallot.











I also raided my "indoor herb garden" for some rosemary (just because I like the taste of rosemary). It came to about 3/4 tablespoon once finely chopped. OK, dish is really coming together! 

I browned the meat in 1/2 olive oil and 1/2 butter (again, I am going for buttery here!). 

Poured another glass of wine as the meat was browning.






One the meat was browned, I removed it and added my onions and shallots. I let them sautee for a bit, then added my mushrooms...






When the mushrooms were fully cooked and all of the mushroom juice had evaporated, I deglazed with some of my Riesling and a small can of chicken stock. I then added my rosemary, a final seasoning of salt and pepper, and then my rosemary. I then added the meat back in, covered the pot, then placed into an oven at 250 for 3 hours. 

While that was cooking, I needed something to go along with this. Raiding my pantry, I found a packed of "vacu-sealed" gnocci... Little pillows of deliciousness! Perfect. 

After 3 hours, I added the gnocci (straight from the packet) into the pot, stirred, and put back in the oven for another 15 minutes.







I then ate until I was ready to burst! Served the dish with, you guessed it, more Riesling.


I do not know if I am the originator of this dish. I just kinda went with what I had in the house. If I were to give it a name, it would probably be ...

Vitello con funghi e gnocci a la johnt.


----------



## JohnT

Last night, it was chicken parm, homemade sauce (of course), and imported Italian rigatoni pasta.

As the great one once sang... 

"chicken parm you taste so good!


----------



## spunk

Started a sour dough starter Now I'm going to bake. Smells good has that yeasty smell like wine making. It makes a fermentation on top called hoochy what they called it.I pour it off before each feeding. I guess the hoochy is alcohol of some sort. Maybe I should save it. It was kinda sour I put a tiny bit on my tongue. I hope my bread turns out good. Any one else make sour dough bread?


----------



## vernsgal

Because we weren't home for Christmas I pulled out a turkey invited some good friends and are having a full turkey meal with all the trimmings


----------



## Boatboy24

@JohnT:

Chicken Parm looks great (I was laughing watching the Packers game yesterday as my 5 year old kept singing "nothing beats that new car smell"), but I can't see any pics in your previous post. Anyone else having that issue?


----------



## ibglowin

No, not showing up for me either.


----------



## JohnT

I am not sure why they do not show. Believe it or not, I am able to see some of them, while not able to see some of them. I copied the images in all exactly the same way.. 

Perhaps Austin has some idea????


----------



## Boatboy24

Sloppy Joes tonight. Comfort (sort of) food on a sleety, snowy evening.


----------



## the_rayway

We tried bison bacon today. What a disappointment! It had the flavour that I associate with lamb that is a bit too old when it's slaughtered, or goat. Plus it had to be at least twice as salty as regular bacon.

That's a LOT of salt.

Ah well, if you don't try it, you'll never know!


----------



## Boatboy24

Staying home with kids on "snow" day + leftover dough and sauce from Saturday's pizza party = pizza for lunch. This one was mine. Pepperoni, sausage, fresh mozzarella.


----------



## ffemt128

Beef Stew is what's for dinner this evening. I think it will pair nicely with the 2013 Syrah I opened last night..


----------



## ffemt128

This is dinner....yummm


----------



## Boatboy24

I hope you have some good bread to go with that awesome looking stew, Doug.


----------



## na_zdrowie

Chili and home made ginger beer.


----------



## the_rayway

BBQ pork tenderloin in a spicy Brazilian marinade with roasted carrots, potatoes and beets drizzled with a balsamic-honey reduction. Using that same reduction on some french vanilla ice cream for dessert


----------



## Boatboy24

Got me drooling, Raelene. Care to share that marinade?


----------



## the_rayway

Boatboy24 said:


> Got me drooling, Raelene. Care to share that marinade?



Lol, you bet!
I blitzed most of a head of garlic cloves, zest and juice from 1 lime, dried cayenne pepper (whole with seeds), whole cumin (1/2 ish tsp), and some crushed tomato.

I sliced the tenderloin into long, flat strips, marinated for 24 hours, then squiggled them onto kabob skewers and BBQ'd.

Smokey, spicy, and a hint of Brazilian churrascaria


----------



## Avantjour

*What's for dinner...*

I made 24 Hamburgers, 10 # worth of Beef seasoned with Sweet BBQ Burger Seasoning from Butcher & Packers. 

Smoked them under Mesquite smoke for 1.5 hours.

Most went into the freezer for later.

Turned out very nice.


----------



## Boatboy24

Grilled chicken rubbed with Adobo, cumin and Aleppo chili served with black beans and rice. Simple, protein packed, and delicious.


----------



## sour_grapes

I made a Moroccan-style lamb stew/tagine with lamb shoulder, fennel, garlic, onions, mushrooms, carrots, lacinto kale, orange juice, and coriander/cumin/turmeric/cinnamon/ginger/cardamom spices. Served over pearl cous-cous. Yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

80/20 ground chuck burgers with Weber's burger seasoning and worcestershire. Topped with caramelized onion, sharp cheddar, lettuce and tomato. Onion rings and stir-fried zucchini on the side.

Edit: Here's a pic. I grossly overcooked them (got distracted), but with that shot of Woosty sauce, they were still juicy. Went with spinach and arugala instead of plain lettuce. Zuke not pictured. 

Oh yeah, and the chicken with black beans and rice from the other night.


----------



## ibglowin

Korean BBQ Short Ribs (cooked in the new Instant Pot) served over garlic smashed potatoes with steamed asian veggies on the side.


----------



## the_rayway

Went fancy and had beer and nachos for date night tonight. It was just the thing to hit the spot


----------



## ibglowin

Poof of dinner…….


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks fantastic Mike! How'd the Pinot hold up to that rich looking dish?


----------



## ibglowin

Really well! See my post here. Even SWMBO was doing the happy dance at diner!


----------



## Boatboy24

Pan seared ribeye with Barolo pan sauce. 

Note: no vegetables were harmed in the preparation of this dinner. 





















Overcooked by just a couple degrees and I added a touch too much salt. Otherwise, a really enjoyable steak all on its own.


----------



## ibglowin

Still recovering from Superbowl Sunday Fantasy Football party at our house. I made a ginormous BBQ pulled pork with the Instant Pot which turned out amazing as well as a huge pan of Buffalo Mac & Cheese. Lots of leftovers.


----------



## Boatboy24

More deets on the buffalo mac and cheese, please!


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> More deets on the buffalo mac and cheese, please!




Second time I have made this recipe. Rave reviews both times. I used a whole (small) rotisserie chicken which ended up being more like 4-5 cups of shredded chicken. Added about double the mount of Franks hot sauce as well to balance it out. 

Recipe is here: 

Buffalo Mac & Cheese


----------



## Boatboy24

Peyton Manning's coming for dinner. So it's chicken parm (you taste so good…).


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks fantastic, Derek.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Peyton Manning's coming for dinner. So it's chicken parm (you taste so good…).



You could have had him over last Sunday, you know.


----------



## Avantjour

Tonight I made Ecrevisse Cardinaux with Doguet's Medium Grain Rice...


----------



## the_rayway

My Sister in Law is from Mexico City, and she cooked Bry and I dinner last night: real Mexican enchiladas with cactus salad, with all the fixings.

Heaven! I would have taken pictures, but we darn near inhaled that stuff! Spicy amazingness.


----------



## ibglowin

You know the rule for this thread, pics or it never happened! 



the_rayway said:


> Heaven! I would have taken pictures, but we darn near inhaled that stuff! Spicy amazingness.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looking for ideas...


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm

Boatboy24 said:


> Looking for ideas...



Going to try grilled tuna steak this weekend. Never had it before but should be healthy and hopefully good. Thinking a little salad and some stuffed portabella caps. Maybe that will trigger an idea for you


----------



## ibglowin

Just remember, grilled Tuna is meant to be served pretty darn rare. It is very easy to over cook it.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Looking for ideas...


 

Try this...

How about grilled pork tenderloin (marinaded in a mix of olive oil and old bay seasoning), Rice pilaf (uncle ben's) and fresh grilled asparagus...

simple, easy, only 1 pot (other than the grill) and very tasty!


----------



## the_rayway

Boatboy24 said:


> Looking for ideas...



How about some Lebanese? 

Spit roasted meat in a fresh pita with garlicky lemon sauce? Served with a side of Tabbouleh and pickled wild cucumbers. Yum! We're got a place down the street that makes it and it is to die for  and I've been meaning to give it a go.


----------



## Boatboy24

the_rayway said:


> How about some Lebanese?
> 
> Spit roasted meat in a fresh pita with garlicky lemon sauce? Served with a side of Tabbouleh and pickled wild cucumbers. Yum! We're got a place down the street that makes it and it is to die for  and I've been meaning to give it a go.



Mmm, sounds good. Now you've got me thinking gyros. 

But the plan is already in motion. 1 inch thick, bone-in pork chops. I have them in a brine with a little garlic, onion, orange zest, brown sugar and cracked black pepper. They'll go on the grill a little later and we'll add asparagus, yellow squash and some brown and wild rice.


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Try this...
> 
> How about grilled pork tenderloin (marinaded in a mix of olive oil and old bay seasoning), Rice pilaf (uncle ben's) and fresh grilled asparagus...
> 
> simple, easy, only 1 pot (other than the grill) and very tasty!



Here you go, John. The only tenderloins at the store were Smithfield (which I refuse to buy for a couple reasons) and an 'organic' tenderloin that was $15/lb. I passed and went with the chops.


----------



## JohnT

Looks great BB!!! 

ok, so your next dish, try veal shanks! 

I take a cast iron pot, and brown the shanks (4 of them) in 1 tbsp of butter and a touch of olive oil, remove the meat and add 1 med diced onion and 1 large diced shallot. Sautee and then add 2 lbs of sliced mushrooms. Sautee and then add back the meat. Add 1 can of chicken stock, and the same amount of white wine. put into a 250 degree oven for 3 hours until meat is falling apart. yum!


----------



## ibglowin

Slow Cooker Salsa Verde Chicken!

The whole house smells good enough to eat! Served with some avocado slices, black beans and maybe a glass or two of Pacific Quartet! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

Did you throw those tortillas on the stove burner?  Tacos look awesome. 

Tonight was kebabs. I hate cooking kebabs. They are labor intensive, and its hard to get everything cooked just right. But my bride loves them and I have to indulge her every so often.  Chicken, zukes, red pepper and onion marinated in "Soy Vey". I added some sesame oil and a little fresh orange juice. Grilled them up on my little Weber 'Q'. 

Here they are, waiting for the grill to warm up:





About a third of the way through the cook:





Done and resting while I cook up some organic Ramen noodles:





And finally, on the platter and ready for serving:


----------



## joeswine

*kabobs*

they look awesome you served that with pasta ??also the pork chop ,whens the next dinner, you guys can coooook


----------



## Boatboy24

Going from the sweet, salty flavors of the orient last night to the savory, mediterranean style of the Greek isles tonight. Greek chicken pitas on the menu. I sliced some BSB's in half so they'd be thinner. Marinated in some canola, lemon juice, lemon zest, Cavender's Greek seasoning and onion for about 2 hours. 

On the grill with some red onion slices:





All cooked up and ready:





Whole wheat pita assembled with home made tzatziki, grilled onion, feta, lettuce and tomato.





Happy Hump Day!!!


----------



## JohnT

I have a 3 day weekend and am at a complete loss on what to cook! 

Suggestions?? 

I was thinking of making my honey some beef burritos for Valantine's day. perhaps I will make my eggplant parm too. Perhaps a roast beef with Yorkshire pudding? 

I Dunno. I am really in the mood to try something new.


----------



## ibglowin

FOR VALENTINES DAY???????? 









JohnT said:


> I was thinking of making my honey some beef burritos for Valantine's day.


----------



## ibglowin

I am going for Lamb Shanks braised in wine with portobello mushrooms, scalloped potatoes and fresh grilled asparagus…..


----------



## Boatboy24

We will more than likely be doing filet mignon. I'm thinking about trying some crabcakes as well. Love to eat 'em, but have never made 'em before.


----------



## tonyt

For Valentine's lunch Bacon and Ricotta sandwiches. A real flash from my childhood. Tonight steamed lobster with a side of linguini with pesto and pine nuts. Picture might follow . . . depends on how good the wine is.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am making St. Valentine's Day dinner for three lovely ladies. I opted for Korean-style braised short ribs, mashed potatoes, warm beet salad with tarragon&shallot, and mixed mustard greens and beet greens with garlic. (In case you didn't know, Swiss Chard and beet greens are nearly the same thing.)


----------



## joeswine

*Top chiefs*

YOU GUYS SHOULD OPEN UP A INTERNATIONAL RESTAURANT


----------



## tonyt

Linguini with pesto and lobster tail. Wine is WE LE Nebbliolo from 2013. This wine really came around in a couple years. Really was disappointed in it initially. Nothing like a couple years to bring a wine around.


----------



## ibglowin

*Booyah….. Valentines Dinner!*

Turned out pretty darn good for an amateur!


----------



## Boatboy24

Crab, filet, hard to mess up. We had a 'snow hurricane' when I was ready to grill the steaks, so I seared on the cast iron skillet instead.


----------



## the_rayway

@boatboy add a little Hollandaise and you've got steak Neptune!

I'm baking a half of a pork belly with beets, carrot and garlic cloves roasting in the fat drippings. Sweet potato fries with sweet curry salt on the side.

The original plan had been to cure the pork belly and make bacon in a week or so. Turns out I need some pink salt to do the trick with that. So it was just sitting there calling to me...I had to do SOMETHING.


----------



## Boatboy24

@the_rayway: For future reference, you can make bacon with the same amount of table salt. You don't get the preservative power of the pink salt, but you avoid the nitrates.


----------



## the_rayway

Boatboy24 said:


> @the_rayway: For future reference, you can make bacon with the same amount of table salt. You don't get the preservative power of the pink salt, but you avoid the nitrates.



Really?? The stuff I see online says that you should never make it without it! Do you have a recipe I could check out?


----------



## Boatboy24

the_rayway said:


> Really?? The stuff I see online says that you should never make it without it! Do you have a recipe I could check out?



http://saucissonmac.blogspot.com/2009/10/taking-back-bacon.html

I've done this one a few times. My wife tends to get headaches from nitrates, but this recipe seems to be fine for her with all 'regular' salt. Trick is if you're not using it in a week or two tops, freeze it. The stuff with the pink salt will sit in your fridge for months. This method is more a brine than a cure, but its still good. I smoke it with hickory and cherry and at a lower temp, but otherwise stick with the recipe.


----------



## the_rayway

Boatboy24 said:


> http://saucissonmac.blogspot.com/2009/10/taking-back-bacon.html
> 
> I've done this one a few times. My wife tends to get headaches from nitrates, but this recipe seems to be fine for her with all 'regular' salt. Trick is if you're not using it in a week or two tops, freeze it. The stuff with the pink salt will sit in your fridge for months. This method is more a brine than a cure, but its still good. I smoke it with hickory and cherry and at a lower temp, but otherwise stick with the recipe.



Thanks Jim! This is awesome. I'm SO doing this on the other half this week! I always freeze bacon anyways, so that really isn't an issue for me. Will update you on my progress!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Jim 
I got a chance to read that article - I really wanted to go out and purchase some bacon afterwards !!


----------



## the_rayway

Here's the pic that was missing from the pork belly post  It's not fancy, but tasted like awesome.


----------



## Boatboy24

vacuumpumpman said:


> Jim
> I got a chance to read that article - I really wanted to go out and purchase some bacon afterwards !!



It really makes me crave a BLT.


----------



## Boatboy24

the_rayway said:


> Here's the pic that was missing from the pork belly post  It's not fancy, but tasted like awesome.



Get in my belly!


----------



## Boatboy24

Snow day today and I'm working from home. That means 2 things: 1) we should have comfort food and 2) being home and not wasting time commuting gives me more time to prepare dinner. Tonight it'll be whole roasted chicken with butternut squash and rice pilaf. May throw a salad and some homemade bread in there too if I get really motivated.


----------



## Rocky

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PYJ_7Wngck[/ame]


----------



## tonyt

Boudain King Cake
Boudain, bacon,cheese, topped with Breir Rabbit Cane Syrup. Happy Mardi Gras Sha.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks good, @tonyt !


----------



## tonyt

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks good, @tonyt !



It's better than it looks but not as good as it sounds.


----------



## ibglowin

*Laissez les bon temps roulez!*

Happy Mardi Gras! 

Tonight I finally got around to making Emeril Lagasse's *Crawfish and Cream over Pasta* which was first made by Paul (sour_grapes). I used about a half pound of crawfish tails and about a half pound of shrimp. 

Turned out fantastic and paired very well with an Eclipse NZ Sauv Blanc!


----------



## sour_grapes

That's awesome, Mike!


----------



## Boatboy24

Apple and Brie stuffed burger with a balsamic vinegar glaze:


----------



## JohnT

Wow, You are killing me BB!!!


----------



## Enologo

I have to stop reading this thread. I'm gaining weight just looking at the pictures.


----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> Apple and Brie stuffed burger with a balsamic vinegar glaze:


 
Jim, that looks outstanding! What did you use for the bread? Looks like some type of ciabatta. Also, what is on the fries? Seems to be some type of spice.


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> Jim, that looks outstanding! What did you use for the bread? Looks like some type of ciabatta. Also, what is on the fries? Seems to be some type of spice.



I had ciabatta in mind, but couldn't find any. So I went with onion rolls. I think they worked well. The fries were seasoned, but not by me. In this instance, they went straight from the bag into the oven.


----------



## ibglowin

Went out to dinner last night in Santa fe. Its "restaurant week" in the city different! Had a fantastic meal at a place called "*Arroyo Vino*". 

This is a restaurant/wineshop. The cool thing is you browse the wineshop and then you can have any bottle from the shop for retail plus a $20 corkage fee. The prices are NOT marked up, they are true retail so we had a FANTASTIC dinner with our BFF's and not one but two excellent bottles of wine with dinner. 

Two of us had the "_*Sour Cherry Lacquered Quail — Quinoa Stuffing, Parsnips, Baby Beets, Pomegranate, Thyme Jus*_" and two of us had the "_*Shoyu Marinated Flank Steak — Crispy Charred Spring Onion, Forbidden Rice, Edamame, Wasabi Peanuts*_"

This was a 3 course prix fixe dinner for $40 each. Wine not included. Fantastic! 
Wine reviews can be found HERE


----------



## Boatboy24

Those both look and sound great!


----------



## Runningwolf

Dill Pickle soup for lunch today. The picture is one I borrowed not one I took but it looked the same.

Ingredients
•	5-1/2 cups chicken broth
•	1-3/4 pounds russet potatoes, peeled and quartered
•	2 cups chopped carrots (smaller dice)
•	1 cup chopped dill pickles (smaller dice ~ about 3 large whole dills)
•	1/2 cup unsalted butter
•	1 cup all-purpose flour
•	1 cup sour cream
•	1/4 cup water
•	2 cups dill pickle juice*
•	1-1/2 teaspoons Old Bay seasoning
•	1/2 teaspoon table salt
•	1/2 teaspoon coarsely ground pepper
•	1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
Directions
•	In a large pot, combine broth, potatoes, carrots and butter. Bring to a boil and cook until the potatoes are tender. Add pickles and continue to simmer.
•	In a medium bowl, stir together flour, sour cream and water, making a paste. Vigorously whisk sour cream mixture (2 Tablespoons at a time) into soup. (This will also break up some of your potatoes which is okay. You might see some initial little balls of flour form but between the whisking and boiling all will disappear. Don't panic.)
•	Add pickle juice, Old Bay, salt (*see below), pepper and cayenne. Cook 5 more minutes and remove from heat. Serve immediately.
•	*All pickle juice is not created equal. Some is saltier than others. Taste your soup after adding the pickle juice and final seasonings. It's possible you will not need any salt or would prefer more or less.


----------



## Julie

Oh so you decided to add the carrots,


----------



## Runningwolf

No like I said, I took this picture from the recipe. It shows better then the one I took in the pot.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, we're having Chicken Divan.


----------



## sour_grapes

I've had a pork shoulder in the oven since 11 am! Spices: chipotle with adobo sauce, garlic, coriander, cumin, oregano, thyme.... Yummmmm.


----------



## ibglowin

Paul,

You ever try any of this?






Achiote Paste. Incredible flavor for a rub/marinade.


----------



## roger80465

Runningwolf said:


> Dill Pickle soup for lunch today. The picture is one I borrowed not one I took but it looked the same.
> 
> Ingredients
> •5-1/2 cups chicken broth
> •1-3/4 pounds russet potatoes, peeled and quartered
> •2 cups chopped carrots (smaller dice)
> •1 cup chopped dill pickles (smaller dice ~ about 3 large whole dills)
> •1/2 cup unsalted butter
> •1 cup all-purpose flour
> •1 cup sour cream
> •1/4 cup water
> •2 cups dill pickle juice*
> •1-1/2 teaspoons Old Bay seasoning
> •1/2 teaspoon table salt
> •1/2 teaspoon coarsely ground pepper
> •1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
> Directions
> •In a large pot, combine broth, potatoes, carrots and butter. Bring to a boil and cook until the potatoes are tender. Add pickles and continue to simmer.
> •In a medium bowl, stir together flour, sour cream and water, making a paste. Vigorously whisk sour cream mixture (2 Tablespoons at a time) into soup. (This will also break up some of your potatoes which is okay. You might see some initial little balls of flour form but between the whisking and boiling all will disappear. Don't panic.)
> •Add pickle juice, Old Bay, salt (*see below), pepper and cayenne. Cook 5 more minutes and remove from heat. Serve immediately.
> •*All pickle juice is not created equal. Some is saltier than others. Taste your soup after adding the pickle juice and final seasonings. It's possible you will not need any salt or would prefer more or less.



Is this the recipe from Diners Drive inns and dives? I thought that one sounded interesting.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Paul,
> 
> You ever try any of this?
> 
> Achiote Paste. Incredible flavor for a rub/marinade.



Umm, no, I was ignorant of it. I shall seek it out tout de suite. (Errr, I guess I should have said "pronto" instead of "tout de suite" given the subject!  ) Sounds like an excellent thing to have on hand!


----------



## ffemt128

This was Friday night's dinner. Lobster, Shrimp and Scallops, Steamed Cauliflour, and Alfredo noodles.


----------



## ibglowin

Good Friday Lenten dinner!


----------



## ibglowin

It is the backbone of a very, very good Achiote (as-show-te) Marinade that works wonderfully on chicken and pork.

2 oz achiote paste (ground annatto seed paste)
2 to 3 limes squeezed
1 orange squeezed 
2 tbsp vinegar (apple cider)
2 tbsp grapeseed oil
1 tsp dried oregano
1/2 tsp ground cumin
3 cloves garlic (minced)
1 tbsp chipotle pepers in adobo sauce (or to taste)
1/2 cup cilantro (chopped)
2 tsp kosher salt (or to taste)
1 tsp freshly ground black pepper



sour_grapes said:


> Umm, no, I was ignorant of it. I shall seek it out tout de suite. (Errr, I guess I should have said "pronto" instead of "tout de suite" given the subject!  ) Sounds like an excellent thing to have on hand!


----------



## sour_grapes

ffemt128 said:


> This was Friday night's dinner. Lobster, Shrimp and Scallops, Steamed Cauliflour, and Alfredo noodles.



Looks delish. Good thing you had the lobster shell to provide at least a soupcon of color!! 


When my wife and I make a meal, such as chicken breast, cauliflower, and potatoes, that winds up with very little color, we refer to this as one of our "ecru meals."


----------



## JohnT

Pan Fried Chicken, Velveta/Bacon mac and cheese topped with crushed Ritz crackers, and creamy potato salad. All home made!


----------



## Kraffty

I think I came up with an original recipe last night that’s fast, healthy, tastes great and easy to make for one or two servings.
Correct me if this is a common technique and I’ve just never seen this done but I’m going to keep it in my bag of quickie tricks.
Slightly pounded boneless skinless chicken breast, salt, pepper, tomato slices, grated garlic, basil and finely grated parmesean. Baked at 425 for 30 minutes. Tomatoes got a mushy/saucy with a slightly sun dried flavor, the parm added a little crust and crunch and the chicken stayed really moist and flavorful.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm

Look pretty good Kraffty, nice and simple and looks pretty tasty!


----------



## JohnT

Krafty, 

Looks like a healthy version of chicken parm, but also tasty! WOW! A healthy dish that I might even try!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

A little grilled shrimp and asparagus, along with whole wheat angel hair tossed with lemon, parmesan, and parsley.


----------



## sour_grapes

Mmmmmm, yer killin' me, Jim!

An elderly neighbor of mine died yesterday. (He died a good death on his own terms.) I offered to bring dinner to his widow this evening, and she accepted. I had a very limited amount of time and a hectic schedule, but managed to make tabouleh, broccoli with lemon/garlic/butter/caper sauce, and orange roughy meuniere. It really turned out delightful (except, of course, for the occasion). We quaffed a Cline Viognier and an Angeline Chardonnay to drown our sorrows. It was as good an evening as it could have been.


----------



## Boatboy24

You're a good neighbor, Paul.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well thank you, Jim. It is funny -- the number of times I have made dinner for neighbors in stress has not been very large. I really should do it more often. But, due to a confluence of events, I have done this FOUR TIMES in the last week! I hope my neighbors' lives are a bit more peaceful in the next few months!


----------



## Boatboy24

Made a seafood omelette with the leftover shrimp from the other night's cook. Some eggs, a dash of tabasco and old bay, along with shrimp, red peppers, parmesan, mozzarella, provolone and a little fresh italian parsley. Probably the worst omelette flip I've ever done, but it didn't affect the taste.


----------



## JohnT

Last Saturday:

After clothes shopping with the wife (seriously, why do women think men actually like doing that??), I did the week's grocery shopping and then spent some quality time in the kitchen.

While grocery shopping, I could not help but notice the following on sale.. 

Cabbage - 17 cents a pound, 
Potatoes - $1.47 for a 5 pound sack
Corned beef - 98 cents a pound (with store coupon)
Tupperware was also on sale

Being that I am not Irish (but fall in the "wish he was" category) I did not go with the traditional boiled Corn Beef Diner. The way I see it, boiling the meat, cabbage, potatoes, and perhaps carats is a great way to make a very flavorful stock. but most folks actually pour that down the drain and eat the bland flavorless solid remains. 

So I did this, I brazed the corned beef in beer for about 6 housr, made a creamy potato salad, and made my Hungarian cabbage salad. Each is in its own container in the fridge. 

I also bought some really good fresh baked rye bread, so, it's corned beef sandwiches this week. 

After all of that, went to work cooking some tomato sauce and some chicken parm for Saturday night dinner. 

I am eating good this week!


----------



## Boatboy24

We have a Cub Scout meeting tomorrow night, so I'm doing my Corned Beef and Cabbage tonight. It doesn't come out bland and flavorless is you season the water properly. I'll have to dig up my recipe. I used to cure my own corned beef, but the last few years, my grocery store has carried Boars Head corned beef and it is pretty good.


----------



## olusteebus

Last night, along with a small steak, I sauteed shallots, garlic, removed from skillet, added kale and put garlic and shallots back on top of greens. After they sauteed down a I added rinsed cannellini beans to warm up. I recommend that.


----------



## JohnT

Man, I need to be better about taking pictures!... 

on Saturday it was goulash and home made spaetzle. On Sunday, I wanted a really nice dinner... 

I got two 2" thick filet mignons (butt end). Coated them in a little bit of salt and a whole lot of black pepper. Pan seared them in a little olive oil to develop a nice bark, bathed them in a little butter I added to the pan, then put them in a 400 degree oven for another 12 minutes (they were thick). The cook on them was a perfect medium rare! yum. 

What broke my heart was that I did not deglaze the pan. All of that lovely flavor in the pan was wasted. Since it is lent, and I gave up wine, I could not think of anything to deglaze the pan with. oh well....

Served them with baked potato, fresh spinach (sautéed in some olive oil with salt and pepper), sautéed mushrooms (again just in olive oil and seasoned with salt and pepper), and a garden salad with thousand island dressing.

For dessert, I baked a chocolate cake. I cheated on this by using a pillsbury cake mix and a can of generic icing. 

What a feast! The problem is that it was just way too much food for 2 people. We never even got to the cake.

I did notice one thing though.. The goulash on Saturday took 4 hours to cook. Making the spaetzle took a good hour. All that work for a meal that is considered as rather common. My Sunday dinner took an hour start to finish and is considered as a rather elegant meal. Anyone else notice something similar?


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> What broke my heart was that I did not deglaze the pan. All of that lovely flavor in the pan was wasted. Since it is lent, and I gave up wine, I could not think of anything to deglaze the pan with. oh well....



Beef broth would have done a decent job, IMHO.



> I did notice one thing though.. The goulash on Saturday took 4 hours to cook. Making the spaetzle took a good hour. All that work for a meal that is considered as rather common. My Sunday dinner took an hour start to finish and is considered as a rather elegant meal. Anyone else notice something similar?



Yes, that has occurred to me before. Maybe that is why I wind up "throwing money at the problem" more often than not!


----------



## Boatboy24

Asian marinated flank steak with stir fried veg and soba noodles. And I'm pairing it very poorly with a big bold Italian red. Sadly, nothing that would pair well with it was striking my fancy during the prep phase.


----------



## sour_grapes

Easter dinner was spectacular (if I may say so). My wife's arm was injured some 10 weeks ago, and it is still keeping her out of the kitchen, so it was all up to me. I opened with a warm salad of grilled/broiled heart of Romaine with a caesar vinaigrette. The primo piato was deep-fried artichoke hearts with garlic, parmesan cheese, and truffle oil. The main course had roasted Yukon Gold potatoes, baked artichoke halves, and a rack of lamb. For once in my life, every single element of the meal turned out just the way I wanted it to. We washed all of this down with a scrumptious Amarone.


----------



## Angelina

sour_grapes said:


> Easter dinner was spectacular (if I may say so). My wife's arm was injured some 10 weeks ago, and it is still keeping her out of the kitchen, so it was all up to me. I opened with a warm salad of grilled/broiled heart of Romaine with a caesar vinaigrette. The primo piato was deep-fried artichoke hearts with garlic, parmesan cheese, and truffle oil. The main course had roasted Yukon Gold potatoes, baked artichoke halves, and a rack of lamb. For once in my life, every single element of the meal turned out just the way I wanted it to. We washed all of this down with a scrumptious Amarone.



It sounds delish! Your wife should be proud!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Chocolate bowls are completed. Tomorrow they'll be filled with ice cream and strawberries.


----------



## JohnT

Well, 

We went down to Georgia for Easter. I cooked.. 

Friday - I made a boneless leg of lamb. I went in for a 1/4 of a sheep and was saving this for a special occasion. I stabbed and inserted the lamb with cloves of garlic, rubbed it with olive oil, then dusted it with salt, pepper, and onion powder. I then took whole sprigs of rosemary and inserted them in between the string holding the leg together and the outside of the lamb. Into the oven at 450 for 30 minutes (to develop that bark) and then continued baking at 325 until internal temp hit 140. Let rest for 20 minutes. Carved, and served with goat cheese salad, brussel sprouts, and mashed spuds. Also made a freaking awesome gravy out of the pan drippings. Served with a nice ghost pines cab. Best lamb I ever had!!! I also made a fresh apple pie (from scratch) for dessert. 

Saturday - made roast chicken, stuffing (and yes, I stuff the bird), mashed spuds, string bean/onion ring casserole, gravy, biscuits, creamy cabbage salad, cranberry sauce (the cheap jelly kind). SIL brought a carrot cake for dessert.

Sunday - simply meal of left over cabbage salad, mashed spud again, and a baked ham.


Once again, I am lax in my picture taking. I would apologize and ask your understanding. I was cooking (and cleaning) for the entire family all weekend and kept forgetting to take pictures.


----------



## Runningwolf

From balloons to strawberry sundae's in chocolate bowls.


----------



## Boatboy24

You're killing me, Dan! Nice job.


----------



## vernsgal

That looks real yummy Dan. What a great idea. I'm going to steal that one from you next time the kids are out !


----------



## ou8amaus

Love the balloon chocolate bowls! Well done!


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, I'm starving. I made a half pound elk burger that I'll be topping with cherry smoked bacon and sharp cheddar.


----------



## Julie

Boatboy24 said:


> Tonight, I'm starving. I made a half pound elk burger that I'll be topping with cherry smoked bacon and sharp cheddar.



Are you able to buy elk?


----------



## Boatboy24

Julie said:


> Are you able to buy elk?



Amazingly, it was at my Harris Teeter, right next to the ground buffalo. Who knew!!??


----------



## Julie

I'm cursing you and so is my husband! We can get Bison but not elk, we had a restaurant that also is a micro brewery that served elk burgers but they don't any more.


----------



## Julie

Oh and that looks dam good!


----------



## Runningwolf

The burger does look great. Tonight we did ribs on the grill.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight, I made a broiled hanger steak slathered with LOTS of chimichurri sauce. Delish. Also, broccoli with butter/lemon/garlic/caper sauce, and artichokes. Ymmmm.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Amazingly, it was at my Harris *Teeter*, right next to the ground buffalo. Who knew!!??



Looks more like it was at your local Harris *'TATER* tot.


----------



## Boatboy24

80 and sunny here today, and I felt like grilling lite. Thinly sliced boneless chicken breast; lightly breaded with panko, parmesan, S&P, oregano and a little lemon zest. I'll be grilling some asparagus and chopping that, tossing it in some angel hair pasta with some olive oil, parmesan and lemon zest. Finally, corn on the cob with basil butter.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

"Quick Chicken Parm"...Seared chicken breasts on a bed of pasta with red sauce, baked. Not fancy but very tasty.


----------



## JohnT

Chicken was on sale so it was a roasted chicken, potato salad, and cucumber salad last nigh. Tonight it will be hot open faced chicken sandwiches.. yum.


----------



## ibglowin

*Fish Taco's!*

Easy Friday night dinner after a long week working the "chain gang" LOL

Wild caught Alaskan Cod baked in the oven, with jalapeño ranch cole slaw, avocado, cilantro and a squeeze of lime.

Paired nicely with a 2012 EFESTE Feral Sauvignon Blanc from WA State.

The weekend is finally here!


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Beef roast (can one still say Pot Roast? LOL) and vegetables wrapped in corn tortillas


----------



## the_rayway

MIL brought the makings for dinner (as well as cleaning our house and doing our laundry) so we had beautifully BBQ'd strip loin steaks, oven roasted baby potatoes, and butter braised green beans.

We so rarely have beef these days that it was just a treat, and perfectly medium-rare! Cheers to excellent In-Laws!


----------



## JohnT

Sounds like your mil is a keeper!


----------



## Boatboy24

Jerk chicken thighs, fresh grilled corn with basil butter, cucumber salad and fresh whole wheat bread.


----------



## the_rayway

Gluten free fusili pasta, with a chipotle infused pesto cream sauce, sauteed onions and sweet peppers.


----------



## Angelina

I started making this http://englishmum.com/bens-24-hour-slow-roasted-pork.html this morning for tomorrow's Mother's Day Dinner for my MIL it smells so good I hope I can wait till tomorrow before sampling.


----------



## Rocky

Whoa! That looks outstanding Angelina. No one will blame you if you do some "in process, quality assurance testing." As a matter of fact, I feel it is essential.


----------



## Angelina

I basted it with white wine last night. It's two hours shy of 24 and it is done. Going to sample it shortly.


----------



## JohnT

Angelina said:


> I basted it with white wine last night. It's two hours shy of 24 and it is done. Going to sample it shortly.


 
Angelina, 

You have been a member here long enough to know the policies...

If you do not post a picture, it never happened  

Seriously, That looks and sounds simply amazing. I would definitely give this a try except my wife has an aversion to pork. I, on the other hand, can't get enough!


----------



## Angelina

JohnT said:


> Angelina,
> 
> You have been a member here long enough to know the policies...
> 
> If you do not post a picture, it never happened
> 
> Seriously, That looks and sounds simply amazing. I would definitely give this a try except my wife has an aversion to pork. I, on the other hand, can't get enough!



LOL, right after I pulled it out of the oven I told hubby I should take a picture, but between heading to church Back to home....icing a white cake and icing chocolate cupcakes, then the family started pouring in it never happened! And now there is no evidence left, just the memory. But I will do this again, and I will try to get a picture  btw I also added Orange peel to mine and with the addition of the white wine, the lemon slices and orange peel took on a candied effect. Yum... If you and your wife like lamb you can substitute the pork for it.


----------



## Boatboy24

An easy, but good and quick weeknight dinner. Grilled Greek style chicken pitas and corn on the cob.


----------



## Avantjour

*Larry's in the Grove...*

We Reserved tables for a party to celebrate 3 Birthdays at Larry's French Market & Cajun Restaurant in Grove, Texas.

Great Cajun food, good friends, dancing and a live Cajun Band, "Jackie Caillier & Cajun Cousins".

I had Alligator, Boudin, Crawfish Etoufee, Dirty Rice, BBQ Crab and Fried Catfish, with Lone Star on the side.

My daughter made the chocolate cake, a pot of crawfish with 3 Rice Krispie treat cans of Lone Star Beer.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I cannot touch Avantjour's delicious menu. I went to a Biergarten, and had (in addition to two liters of Dunkelbrau) a couple of sausages. After I got home and had a sauna, I was still hungry, and had a couple of eggs and cheese. I was STILL hungry, and am presently munching on a huge bowl of popcorn.


----------



## JohnT

Avantjour, 

You should be put in prison for such torcher!!!

Man, could I go for some good Cajun right now. The problem is that I live in NJ....


----------



## sour_grapes

I didn't really plan it, but I made a very nice meal. My neighbor had suggested a few days ago that he and I go hunt Morels mushrooms this weekend. We could not make it at the same time. So, this afternoon, I went on a mini expedition to a small park near my house for Morels. On my way over, I bumped into my other neighbors, and told them what I was doing, and I predicted that "No Morel mushrooms will be harmed in the making of my dinner."

I was wrong! I went to the park, and I found one, and only one, Morel as I tromped around down there for 45 minutes. I sauteed it for dinner with shallots and soy sauce, and it was delicious! I made hamburger, corn on the cob, broiled Romaine with a tarragon/lemon/oil/shallot dressing, and broiled eggplant. Much better dinner than I thought I would come up with when I started!


----------



## JohnT

Shell steaks were on sale so last night is was shell steak, baked potatoes, salad, and garlic bread.


----------



## ffemt128

Last night we had Steaks cooked on the charcoal grill along with Baked Potatoes, Scallops, Shrimp on the grill and steamed green beans. The shrimp were marinated in Pomegranate Pepper wine, olive oil and cajun seasoning then cooked on the grill over some mesquite wood chips.


----------



## Boatboy24

My wife had a bunch of family in town over the weekend. We capped the weekend off with a big dinner at Mon Ami Gabi last night. Many appetizers were passed around and I enjoyed some shrimp cocktail and delicious escargot. I washed those down with a 2012 Bourgogne Chardonnay. For dinner, I had Arctic Char with a tomato/olive risotto, paired with a 2011 Marsannay Pinot Noir (also from Bourgogne). The wines were delicious and the food even better. I'd never had Char before, but that certainly won't be the last time. 

Saturday night, we all went to my sister-in-law's place. Bro-in-law did a fantastic pork shoulder on his Egg with rubbed with a South African style seasoning. I started the evening with a Bluberry Ale, then jumped into a fantastic Barossa Valley Shiraz that was excellent with the BBQ.


----------



## sour_grapes

Yer killin' me, b-boy! Those meals sound delish! I just got done breakfast and my mouth is watering!


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, thats a pretty rare fish to find on a restaurant menu. Good choice!



Boatboy24 said:


> For dinner, I had Arctic Char with a tomato/olive risotto, I'd never had Char before, but that certainly won't be the last time.


----------



## tonyt

Avantjour said:


> We Reserved tables for a party to celebrate 3 Birthdays at Larry's French Market & Cajun Restaurant in Grove, Texas.
> 
> Great Cajun food, good friends, dancing and a live Cajun Band, "Jackie Caillier & Cajun Cousins".
> 
> I had Alligator, Boudin, Crawfish Etoufee, Dirty Rice, BBQ Crab and Fried Catfish, with Lone Star on the side.
> 
> My daughter made the chocolate cake, a pot of crawfish with 3 Rice Krispie treat cans of Lone Star Beer.



We go there some too. 20 minutes from my house in Beaumont.


----------



## Avantjour

*Larry's in the Grove...*




tonyt said:


> We go there some too. 20 minutes from my house in Beaumont.



Very good Tonyt, 

Two of our Birthday Celebrants were Autistic twins that loved the high energy of dancing to Cajun music.

I live on Fm 421 near Pine Ridge.


----------



## ceeaton

Wife worked today so I got home late as usual due to my delayed start at work (put younger kids on the bus). Friday is always pizza day, so picked up some portabella mushrooms on the way home from work, then headed to the asparagus patch when I got home. Below are images of the hors d'oeuvres (3/4 lbs of grilled asparagus marinated in olive oil & garlic) and the pepperoni and mushroom grilled pizza. Sampled a White Merlot (looking to make a lighter wine as Christmas presents to family) and another Pinot Grigio (looking for my Wife's preference for final sweetness for the bucket we have currently fermenting). 

All in all an enjoyable Friday evening in South Central PA.

PS. looks like I missed a pepperoni on the left side.


----------



## bchilders

ceeaton said:


> Wife worked today so I got home late as usual due to my delayed start at work (put younger kids on the bus). Friday is always pizza day, so picked up some portabella mushrooms on the way home from work, then headed to the asparagus patch when I got home. Below are images of the hors d'oeuvres (3/4 lbs of grilled asparagus marinated in olive oil & garlic) and the pepperoni and mushroom grilled pizza. Sampled a White Merlot (looking to make a lighter wine as Christmas presents to family) and another Pinot Grigio (looking for my Wife's preference for final sweetness for the bucket we have currently fermenting).
> 
> All in all an enjoyable Friday evening in South Central PA.
> 
> PS. looks like I missed a pepperoni on the left side.



Great looking meal, love a pizza on the grill.


----------



## bchilders

The wife and I grilled a flank steak and made fajitas, quick and easy.


----------



## ceeaton

bchilders said:


> Great looking meal, love a pizza on the grill.



Great thing about grilling pizza is that you can place it over an unlit part of the grill and let it cook at a slower pace. That way you can enjoy more wine as you watch it cook. Works for smoking chicken/turkeys in a weber bullet too, might have to try that tomorrow afternoon since it's supposed to be so nice around these parts.


----------



## cmason1957

This is supper tonight. Swineapple (country style ribs stuffed into a pineapple, cover with bacon smoke @240). Smoked sweet potato. Brutacao Zinfandel. Wonderful pairing. 

If I make the ribs this way again, I will double the amount of pineapple, may could be a bit moister.


----------



## cmason1957

Forgot to attach this picture.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Filet, grilled shrimp, roasted red potatoes and grilled asparagus.
We washed it down with a couple Summer Shandy's.


----------



## Boatboy24

Spiral sliced hot dogs for the kiddos, and cheddar wurst for daddy. First meal cooked in the new house - nothing to cheer about, other than it was the first. Washed down with some 2012 "The Seeker" Chilean Cab.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pizza burgers with garlic parmesan zucchini 'fries'. Paired up with my 2013 juice bucket Valpolicella.


----------



## Boatboy24

Seared salmon with asparagus-new potato hash & lemon aioli


----------



## Boatboy24

Shrimp fettuccine alfredo with Asparagus & romaine-parmesan salad.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks good even on a plastic plate! Or is it? LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Looks good even on a plastic plate! Or is it? LOL



Nah. Real plate. 

Tonight was Chinese 5 Spice meatballs with snow peas and jasmine rice.


----------



## JohnT

So we have some house guests. Nice folks and we get along. 

The problem is that I do not have time to cook during the week, especially for 4 people. As a result, my wife is cooking this week.. 

*May God have Mercy on me*

My wife does not cook and hates to eat. She just does not seem to ever derive any pleasure from food. She just happens to be one of those people with no taste when it comes to food. 

She does make a Mac and Cheese which we had last night (literally boiled mac with grated Chedder over it) that is at least edible, and she does make a good meat loaf, but that is the extent of what I would call food.

One of the things she makes that I just can't stand is her "dill chicken" this is where she takes chicken breast cut into chunks, adds dill and sour cream, mixes with a little water, and cooks it until the chicken is just that perfect firm texture of pale dense rubber. She refuses to brown the meat first so the chicken has no flavor at all. The sour cream is reduced to what looks like congealed fat. Seasoning like salt and pepper never enters the equation so she achieves that perfect blandness. It is not "served over" anything like noodles or rice so it plates up like a large bird's dropping (actually a very good description of what it looks like). 

_*To think of that poor chicken that had to give its life for this. *_

Gosh it is awful!!! I purposefully avoid planting any dill in order to avoid this dish. 

The house guests brought with them some dill. This morning, I observed the wife say "I am gonna use some of that dill for tonight's dinner". I thought about warning them, but why ruin the surprise?? 
I suppose that I could ply them with wine first, but if I make this easier on them they will not learn anything (like.. never give my wife dill).

Please remember me in your prayers tonight. Perhaps I will stop off for a burger on the way home.


----------



## wineinmd

Have you ever told her how you feel or offered to help her? Perhaps she isn't aware. I can't imagine she would be preparing it for guests if you had shared any of what you posted here (hopefully in a more PC way).

I used to complain in silent about things that others did the bothered me or I didn't care for, but I figured my time/effort was much better spent trying to changes things than complain about them. One made things better; one made things worse. One more than one occasion, it turned out that the person wasn't aware and made an honest effort to change/improve.

On those other occasions, I've found that careful phrasing is key. It takes a delicate touch to come off as genuinely wanting to help and not complaining. It sometimes takes lots of trial and error (emphasis on error) before getting it right.


----------



## baitbucket

LOL! I bet she is an amazing cook but she's pretending to be a bad one so that you will do the cooking! You might be married to a genius!

I set out some tenderized venison to defrost, not sure what I'll do with it yet but I seriously doubt anything I make will be anywhere near as pretty as the pictures from prior posts - mouth watering just looking!!


----------



## Boatboy24

@JohnT: A little (or more) wine before dinner will help it all go down easier. 

Tonight, we're having tenderloin tips. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with them, or what I'm going to serve with them.


----------



## ibglowin

Korean BBQ boneless short ribs, sticky white rice, asian steamed veggies.......


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, Mrs Boatboy didn't take out the tenderloin tips to thaw the other day. So we had 'em tonight. Marinated in a soy/ginger/garlic/scalion/honey/sesame marinade. Grilled over charcoal. Served with a Soba noodle salad. I used organic ramen noodles, since I didn't have any soba on hand.


----------



## the_rayway

Fire-roasted wieners, raspberry spinach salad, and raw fruits and veggies. Washed down with my 2012 Orange creamsicle mead and followed by fresh rhubarb cake.


----------



## sour_grapes

I made a homemade pizza, which was one of the first I have made. I used a fresh dough, which I can get at my grocery store. I made a tomato sauce, and used chopped, steamed fresh spinach, mozzarella, and roasted mushrooms. It turned out great!


----------



## ibglowin

That will do!


----------



## JohnT

*Ate well this weekend*

We have some house guests this week. In other words, I have more people to cook for ... Waaahooo! 

*Friday* 
I made my creole clam soup as a first course. 
I like to cook this on my Webber in a cast iron pot. 

I browned Andouille sausage in a bit of olive oil. 
Added celery, onion, red bell pepper, and sauteed until soft. 
Added 1 bottle of white wine, 2 cups of chicken stock, salt, pepper, and some fresh herbs snipped from my deck garden. 
boiled for 20 minutes
added 50 little neck clams
served once the clams opened (about 5 minutes covered) with a nice loaf of Italian bread. Paired with a nicely chilled riesling. 

After the soup, I made grilled pork tenderloin, mushroom rice pilaf (the only thing I made in the house, and grilled asparagus. a 2012 cabernet to wash in down. 


*Sunday* 

We started with my bruschetta: Green onions, a fist full of fresh basil from the deck, diced fresh tomatoes, a touch of olive oil, and a generous amount of balsamic vinegar. Chilled for 2 hours. We ate this as an app on small slices of Italian bread. I paired it with my 2014 Chilean cab.

For a second course, I made strawberry/avocado salad in a lite balsamic vinaigrette. 

I made my "Sky High" lasagna. Started cooking the sauce around 10am and simmered it for 3 hours. The sauce contained onion, carrot, celery, mushrooms, crushed tomatoes (obviously), and 3 pounds of meatloaf mix (equal parts grounded veal, beef, and prok) that was browned and drained. I let the sauce reduced by 30% on the stove until nice and thick.
For the cheese mix I used eggs, ricotta, mutz, and parmesan cheese. Yes, it does taste every bit as good as it looks (if I do say so myself). 

See pictures


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> We have some house guests this week. In other words, I have more people to cook for ... Waaahooo!
> ...



That all sounds pretty good, John, but sometime you should try some making some chicken breast cooked in sour cream with dill! It is delish:

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/sour-cream--n--dill-chicken


----------



## ibglowin

Actually doesn't sound all that bad! LOL


----------



## tonyt

Avantjour said:


> Very good Tonyt,
> 
> Two of our Birthday Celebrants were Autistic twins that loved the high energy of dancing to Cajun music.
> 
> I live on Fm 421 near Pine Ridge.



I'm just off Major Drive in th etree shaded west end of Beaumont.


----------



## Boatboy24

Overcooked burgers, tots, asparagus.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Sitting in front of the AC eating tamales and chili


----------



## Boatboy24

"Roadside" chicken. Grilled potato salad with bacon-scallion vinaigrette, grilled asparagus, corn on the cob with basil butter.


----------



## ibglowin

Dinner for Breakfast! 

Looks good!


----------



## the_rayway

I did a small cook-a-thon today: two batches of spaghetti sauce, a crock pot of short-rib stew, and a pot of chili. We had the chili tonight with some garlic bread. Mmmmm!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Boatboy24 said:


> "Roadside" chicken. Grilled potato salad with bacon-scallion vinaigrette, grilled asparagus, corn on the cob with basil butter.



Is this a common meal in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Thig

Grill chicken wings with my homemade bourbon bbq sauce, Vidalia onion sautéed in butter and Worcester sauce and Hawaiian sweet rolls.


----------



## JohnT

My FIL always said that in his neck of the woods, Blairesville Georgia, you tell how good or bad the economy is by the amount of road kill you see.


----------



## ibglowin

Authentic all the way. Poppy seed bun (imported). Neon green pickle relish (imported). Sport peppers (imported). Hot Dog (Hebrew National) imported from Costco LOL. Yellow mustard, onion, cherry tomato, celery salt. Now what wine goes with this!


----------



## Brian55

ibglowin said:


> Authentic all the way. Poppy seed bun (imported). Neon green pickle relish (imported). Sport peppers (imported). Hot Dog (Hebrew National) imported from Costco LOL. Yellow mustard, onion, cherry tomato, celery salt. Now what wine goes with this!



You've got yourself a fairly authentic Chicago style dog there. No ketchup or mayo or any crap like that to ruin it. I'd pair it with something (imported) red and Italian...


----------



## roger80465

ibglowin said:


> Authentic all the way. Poppy seed bun (imported). Neon green pickle relish (imported). Sport peppers (imported). Hot Dog (Hebrew National) imported from Costco LOL. Yellow mustard, onion, cherry tomato, celery salt. Now what wine goes with this!



Something old world. Thinking Old Style


----------



## JohnT

I hate to tell you, but there seems to be a salad covering your hot dog.. 

seriously, looks yummy. I would go with a hearty merlot.


----------



## ibglowin

I was about to mention that somewhere underneath all of that is an actual hot dog! Oh and John, that pic was snapped with my iPhone LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken Parm from scratch done on the Weber kettle. Well, I did the sauce on the stove, but everything else on the kettle. Paired with my Oct 2013 Eclipse Barolo.


----------



## ibglowin

All I can think of is...........


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> All I can think of is...........



I (and my kids) have been singing that all night.


----------



## JohnT

LOL, That thing was hypnotic! 

I see that commercial, and it is like... "Yes master, I will eat chicken parm." 


Hey Boatbay, did you coat the chicken in breadcrumbs? If so, how did you cook it in the grill?


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Hey Boatbay, did you coat the chicken in breadcrumbs? If so, how did you cook it in the grill?



Yes, I did. I do breaded chicken on the grill often. Just have to be sure the grates are hot, clean and a little oiled. No problem - no mor challenging than fish. For this one, I went with a light coating. But I've frequently done panko breaded chicken tenders. Bread them, and let them set up for 30-60 minutes. You lose a few crumbs, but not much.


----------



## Avantjour

This evening I used the Cajun Fryer to fry Corn, Potatoes, Catfish and Oysters. 

I used Zatarain's Fish Fry to coat the Catfish and Oysters. 

Seasoned it all with Nu Nu's Seasoning from Lafayette, La.


----------



## JohnT

On Thursday, I got out of work early to pick up my Godson in Hoboken (Hoboken? Oooooh, I'm dying again! - Bugs Bunny). On the way back to the house, We stopped off at the store and picked up two small chickens for frying. I buy whole chickens and break them down myself (it is much cheaper and I like to cut up a chicken my way). I placed the pieces into a bowl, added celery seed, old bay seasoning, cayenne pepper, salt, black pepper, garlic powder, ground sage and ground thyme. I also added about a 1/4 cup of water. I let this sit for a couple of hours, stirring the chicken every so often. 

Once the chicken had a chance to marinade for a bit, I dredged each piece in plain flour (no seasoning needed since the chicken is heavily seasoned) and fried in a large cast iron skillet for about 10 minute a side. 

I made a batch of mashed spuds, and made some gravy by taking some of the dredging flour and some of the oil to make a roux and then adding chicken stock once the roux had a chance to cook a bit. 

Two whole fried chickens did not stand a chance! It was completely devoured in about 30 minutes (by 5 hungry diners). I must say that it came out good and the fact that I had no leftovers really says that I am right.


On Friday, I had more people over at the house to do some light bottling. We ended up doing only 22 cases. For dinner, I made my brazed/grilled ribs, bbq sausage, and some London broil. I was short on time so I just picked up store bought macaroni and potato salad. 

The first picture (below) is of the meat platter after carving. The second picture is of my plate prior to eating.....


----------



## ibglowin

Dang that looks good enough to eat for sure!


----------



## Boatboy24

Re: the plated pic: 1 fork, two corks. Yep, all set. 

Looks good.


----------



## sour_grapes

Last night, I made the following burger recipe. It was, indeed, delicious -- definitely the best burger I have made, perhaps the best burger I have ever had.

http://www.washingtonian.com/blogs/bestbites/todd-kliman-otherwise/the-15-step-absolutely-perfect-burger.php

I put a big cast-iron skillet on my Weber charcoal grill, and cooked the burgers in that!


----------



## ibglowin

Some interesting ideas and tips. Had to laugh at the don't add salt and then first secret ingredient to add is fish sauce which is loaded with salt! LOL But I guess its liquid salt. We also snagged one of these at Costco a few weeks ago and have not used it yet. Looks like the perfect tool for the job!






Sorry, no (processed) American cheese will ever touch my burgers!


----------



## Boatboy24

Interesting. But I've got to disagree on the cheese. Sharp cheddar. I season with either Weber's Gourmet Burger Seasoning or McCormick's Burger seasoning, along with a little worcestershire. Cook over charcoal with a little oak. Screaming hot fire with cast iron grates.


----------



## sour_grapes

Yeah, I agree about the cheese. I always have a variety of cheeses in my fridge, considering I live in the land of cheese, but none of them is ever American Cheese (the variety, I mean). Cheddar would be my go-to cheese for a cheese burger, but I use lots of different cheeses depending on my mood. Last night, I just had a hamburger, _sans_ cheese.

Yeah, Mike, the fish sauce was way salty, but it was not enough to really detect in the middle of the burger. I put on a lot (a bit too much, actually) of McCormick's Montreal Steak seasoning.

The cast-iron skillet did give it a nice, uniform crust, which was yummy.

Sadly, I cooked it (accidentally) to medium, about 145F after resting. I took it off earlier, but it was at 108F, so I threw it back on for a minute or so. Too much! It was still very juicy-seeming, which I am attributing to the mayonnaise. Looking for rare to medium rare next time!


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Some interesting ideas and tips. Had to laugh at the don't add salt and then first secret ingredient to add is fish sauce which is loaded with salt! LOL But I guess its liquid salt. We also snagged one of these at Costco a few weeks ago and have not used it yet. Looks like the perfect tool for the job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no (processed) American cheese will ever touch my burgers!



Mike I like the grill but can it go in the oven with that handle. Sometimes in bad weather I like to cook slow in the oven then seer it on the stove top.


----------



## ibglowin

Yes, the rubber handle slides right off so you can sear and finish off in the oven.



Runningwolf said:


> Mike I like the grill but can it go in the oven with that handle. Sometimes in bad weather I like to cook slow in the oven then seer it on the stove top.


----------



## JohnT

*Grilling at Briggs Blues Fest*

Here is a shot of Friday night's pork tenderloin (we were camping). Sorry how my finger got in the way a bit. Perhaps I will win the "worst pricture" award...


----------



## Boatboy24

I love the smell of butt in the morning.  Got this guy on the Weber Smoky Mountain around 6:30.


----------



## ibglowin

Pulled pork for dinner! What time?


----------



## Boatboy24

Getting there!


----------



## ibglowin

If your peeking your not smoking! lol


----------



## tonyt

If you're lookin you're not cookin


----------



## Boatboy24

tonyt said:


> If you're lookin you're not cookin



Exactly. 

Here's the rest of the thread. Lots of compliments. Lots of wine gone. A great day/evening. 

http://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?60800-Back-in-the-Saddle


----------



## JohnT

There is this place in Morristown NJ called Aurther's that specializes in steak. This place is great and you have a vast array of dishes to choose from. You can either have the 24 ounce Delmonico, or the 48 ounce Delmonico. Both come with a side of home fries, and a cherry pepper. 

I went for the 24 ouncer, a true bargain at only $15. It was juicy, tender, and melted in my mouth. 

I truly pity vegetarians. 

Here is the before and after photos. The only thing I can say after eating it is ... BBBBBUUUUURRRRRPPPPP!!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Dang that looks good enough to eat for sure. How in the he11 do you sell a steak that big for $15 and make any $$$$??????? 

Oh yea, I forget, this is Jersey and things just fall out the back of a truck…….


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> Dang that looks good enough to eat for sure. How in the he11 do you sell a steak that big for $15 and make any $$$$???????
> 
> Oh yea, I forget, this is Jersey and things just fall out the back of a truck…….


 
LOL!! 

My thinking is that the steak is a loss-leader. They make money on booze, side dishes, desserts, etc.

I have been going to this place since I was a teenager. It is great. They set out small bucket of pickles and buckets of mixed pickled vegetables for you to nosh on while you wait for your steak. The pickles are really good.


----------



## ceeaton

It's Friday so it's pizza day! Done on the grill with plenty of Canadian beer to marinate the chef. Simple mushroom (portabellas) pepperoni w/mozzarella and parmigiana and some oregano w/dried red peppers.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=23700&stc=1&d=1437789829

Working on a glass of Concord/Niagara before bedtime (Welches - sorry JohnT).


----------



## sour_grapes

I made some baby rack ribs tonight. I cooked them in the oven with homemade dry rub, then finished them on the grill.

My bride made a super-nice carrot/lemon/garlic/cumin/raisin slaw, and a yummy guacamole, and my neighbor made charred corn-off-the-cob with butter, garlic, and chili powder. Dessert was grilled nectarines served with heavy cream.

When trying to decide what to drink with this, I was dubious about the big reds I was originally planning. Then it hit me: we sipped Dragon Blood during appetizers, and drank a nice rose with dinner (Menage a Trois rose). The rose was, as expected, quite food-friendly.


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken Bolognese from Blue Apron with an arugula and yellow squash salad. Washed down with my 2013 juice bucket Valpolicella "que paso". It's not quite Ripasso, but raisins in primary and secondary give it that flair.


----------



## Boatboy24

Breaking out the Kettle Pizza oven tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

Pulled mine out a couple of weeks ago, found out you CAN have too hot of an oven....... 



Boatboy24 said:


> Breaking out the Kettle Pizza oven tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

And, at about what temp does that happen? What were the results?


----------



## ceeaton

Wings, mac and cheese and swiss chard. Yum!


----------



## ibglowin

Burnt pizza crust due to a 900 degree oven....... I think 650 to 750 is the sweet spot.





Boatboy24 said:


> And, at about what temp does that happen? What were the results?


----------



## Boatboy24

I haven't been able to get mine much higher than 700. But that's mostly using Kingsford. With lump, I think I'm pushing 800.

Here's one of last night's pies:


----------



## ibglowin

I made a big mistake last time and left a nice stick of pecan in thinking it wouldn't light as I kept in way back away from the fire in the rear of the webber. It caught of course along with my 4-5 nice sized chunks of mesquite and charcoal……. The temp gauge on the Kettle was pegged. The steel grate looks like it warped a bit from the heat. Those look perfect in comparison!


----------



## wineinmd

I did pizza on the grill yesterday too, but just in my normal Weber. One with pesto and sun-dried tomatoes. The other with sausage, mushroom, and roasted peppers. The crust on the first was perfect. The second was just a tiny bit overdone for my liking. 

The way we do ours is to let the stone get hot, then put the dough on by itself for a couple minutes. After it cooks most of the way, then add the toppings and cheese. It keeps the center from getting too doughy and the top from getting scorched.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I made a big mistake last time and left a nice stick of pecan in thinking it wouldn't light as I kept in way back away from the fire in the rear of the webber. It caught of course along with my 4-5 nice sized chunks of mesquite and charcoal……. The temp gauge on the Kettle was pegged. The steel grate looks like it warped a bit from the heat. Those look perfect in comparison!



That's a lot of wood. I use one good size chunk of pecan and one of apple. These came out OK. I used dough from Trader Joes which is decent, but not as pliable as my go-to dough. Unfortunately, that takes some planning, and about 6 hours to rise/proof. So these ended up being thicker than i'd normally like. I also didn't have any semolina or corn meal, so I had do use regular flour on the peel.


----------



## ibglowin

I am definitely going to try the less is more approach next time LOL. Who cares if it takes 10 mins to cook a pizza instead of 3 mins…. I used this for my crust and it turned out well on the one that didn't burn to a crisp.


----------



## Brian55

ceeaton said:


> Wings, mac and cheese and swiss chard. Yum!



I'm a big fan of swiss chard, the wife unfortunately not so much...


----------



## Boatboy24

Shrimp and grits:


----------



## Rocky

One of my favorite meals, Jim. I can see zucchini, scallions, tomatoes and what looks to be corn, right? Is that shredded mozzarella on the grits under the vegetables? Also looks like some cheddar cheese.


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> One of my favorite meals, Jim. I can see zucchini, scallions, tomatoes and what looks to be corn, right? Is that shredded mozzarella on the grits under the vegetables? Also looks like some cheddar cheese.



You got it, Rocky. The grits had some shredded cheddar and creme fraiche, but I added some shredded "Mexican Blend" on top, right before I put on the shrimp and veg.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tri Tip Nachos! Did some tri tip the other night, carne asada style. Used the leftovers to make a quick dinner tonight. No "Mexican" cheese, so I just went with Mozzarella.


----------



## ceeaton

It's Friday so it's pizza night. The two oldest ones are away until Sunday afternoon, so only three pizzas tonight. One for my wife and daughter, one for my gluten free son and one for Daddy. Grilled as usual with mushrooms, italian sausage and diced pepperoni. Didn't have my normal flour to make the dough but it rose really nice on the grill. Crisp, but not too crisp on the outside, like a soft pretzel on the inside. Only thing missing were some peppers, used them on the fajitas last night.


----------



## ceeaton

Older two got home from "Impact", which is a bunch of teenagers in a field worshiping God through music, study and fellowship. So to celebrate their safe arrival home and the beautiful weather we've had this weekend, decided to smoke a chicken in the bullet. For a twist I had racked one of the 5 gallon carboys with my Bordeaux/Meritage (Merlot based) and left the oak chips at the bottom of the carboy out to dry, and dry they did.

Started it late so we may be eating a little later than usual. Meantime I can marinate myself with a few beers while I diligently keep watch over the smoker so a bold neighbor who has to endure the wonderful smell doesn't get the idea I was cooking his families' dinner.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks good! Next time, put a beer can in that bird!  You do your chicken high heat, or low-n-slow?


----------



## ceeaton

Low and slow. Meant to start it up around 2pm, but had to go get some toppin' wine for the Merlot batch I racked. Finishing off on the grill right now, not the preferred method, but with two Type I diabetics timing is everything. Dinner at 6pm is standard.

Do love doing the beer can chicken. Won't fit upright in the bullet unless put it on the level where the water/flavor pan is. Have to do it on the grill. Favorite uses a homebrew in a 16 oz can with home made Jamaican jerk seasoning added and oil/jerk spice on the outside. Then I grill up some mangos and peaches to serve w/chicken. Didn't plant any Habaneros this year and have run out of my frozen ones. Still good with Jalapenos just not as spicy.

Edit: Finished product - enjoyed by all.


----------



## Runningwolf

I even do beer can cooking on my grill with turkeys but I use fresh apple cider.


----------



## ceeaton

Did that once and took it to a holiday party that involved my wife's family before we got married. Was quite the hit! Just had to start it at 4 a.m. Used a Fosters "oil can" to put the cider in. Also took some homebrew to the affair, so I think between the two I won them over. Or at least I was allowed to marry my wife!


----------



## Boatboy24

That looks really good, Craig! I haven't had any issues doing beer can birds on the WSM. Maybe I'm just using short ones.


----------



## Boatboy24

Blue Apron strikes again.


----------



## JohnT

Ok, so what exactly is blue apron?


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Ok, so what exactly is blue apron?



Basically, meals delivered to your door. You just have to prepare them. They come with everything. About the only thing I've needed that isn't included is oil and salt and pepper. Recipes are included so you can make the meal again if you like it. 

Here's a pretty good review. I don't order every week, but once or twice a month. We have more than enough in each meal for the 4 of us (two young kids). It's a nice way to inject a little variety into the menu and some "don't even have to think about" it meals that are still good and not full of processed junk. 
http://www.thekitchn.com/blue-apron-product-review-198855

https://www.blueapron.com/


----------



## JohnT

Thanks BB! I just might give this a try.


----------



## ceeaton

Number 3 son's birthday today, he turns 10 at 9:01 pm (as with two of my other kids, there was football on the TV that day). He requested a strange menu, but it's his day so I try to oblige. He wanted catfish on the grill with shrimp and sugar snap peas. Well my peas are long picked and we didn't freeze any, so the handy dandy Giant provided those. Deep frying catfish I'm pretty good at, but grilling? So I made some foil "boats" and floated the catfish in some butter and grilled. Came out very well. The shrimp were skewered as usual, so no problem there. He was happy so I was happy. Plus I have left over fish for fish sandwiches for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

Family gathering tonight. I did some Peruvian style skirt steak and chicken on the grill, along with some grilled veg. Mom brought an awesome salad to top it off and my sisters brought sangria and dessert.


----------



## JohnT

Last night I made a big pot of meatballs and sausage. The acid reflux woke me up at 4am this morning.


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights dinner or how to get rid of all those tomatoes from the garden. Sea Clams (Costco), with broth, EVOO, white wine, capers, onion, lemon, red pepper flakes, parsley served on a bed of thin spaghetti. Of course a nice loaf of crusty bread for dipping into the sauce. This went really well with a bottle of RJS 2013 LR Sem Sauv. Mine is only ~12.8% ABV LOL


----------



## the_rayway

Garden sandwich with bacon tonight: hot banana peppers, beet leaves, fresh pickles, tomatoes, onions, and slices of parmesan. Yum!

Looking forward to Friday evening, we having dinner at Carnaval Brazilian BBQ. Meat overload and roasted pineapple. Mmmmm...You can smell the roasting smoke several blocks away.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mrs Boatboy has had the most difficult job in the world the last 8 years. But other than some substitute teaching at the preschool our boys attended, hasn't been in the workforce. We were considering her going back to work part time later this year or early next year. But yesterday, she got a call from the preschool our boys attended, asking if she'd be interested in a part time assistant teaching position. BINGO! Easing back into the workforce without having to commit to 30 hours a week - perfect. Today, she accepted. The pay is horribly low, but it is a foot in the teaching door that she's been considering and any more $$ is a good thing. So I grabbed some nice steaks for dinner tonight. Filets for the wife and kids and a grass fed organic, blah, blah, NY Strip for me. Some taters and peppers/onions for sides.


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good!


----------



## JohnT

BB, 

You are just evil!!! 

They look so good! Have not had a decent steak in months! Now I will be super-craving steak for the rest of the day.. 

I Say again.. You are just plain evil!


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Have not had a decent steak in months!



Sure you have.


----------



## JohnT

OK, 

It just FEEEEEELS like months, especially when I skipped breakfast this morning and have a look at your pictures!!! 


LOL


----------



## ceeaton

Boy, compared to BB my Friday Pizza night pales in comparison. Kids like it though, won't show them the steaks because they'd like that even better!

Simple Pepperoni/Smoked Ham on the grill. Crispy on the bottom, heavenly in the middle.


----------



## Boatboy24

Peruvian chicken and potatoes with corn on the cob.


----------



## Boatboy24

Shrimp and Summer Vegetable Mazemen with Fresh Ramen and Miso-Soy Sauce


----------



## ibglowin

Compliments of "Blue Apron" me thinks...... Looks good!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Compliments of "Blue Apron" me thinks...... Looks good!



Yeah, I didn't even know what half of those words meant. 

But it was really good.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pesto meatballs and fresh corn polenta (blue apron).


----------



## ibglowin

*Brown-Butter Crab Roll with Old Bay Seasoning!*

Better than a Lobster Roll! Recipe from Epicurious


----------



## ceeaton

Friday. Pizza Day. Sometimes feels like Ground Hog Day.

Didn't have a pre-made GF crust, so made one from Bisquick GF mix. Was a success. He loved it. Made a deep dish crust (which you have to pre-bake) and added some homemade sauce, a few pepperoni and a happy GF/Diabetic we had.

Caught the crew with a picture. They normally scatter. I'm 1 for 1 on the weekend.

Grilled pizza was the normal mushroom pepperoni, but the temperature didn't get high enough and I had some extra moisture pool on top. Dumped it and grilled a little longer. Crust got a bit crunchier than usual, but wasn't inedible.

Next time I make the pizza sauce from garden tomatoes I have to allow a few more hours to cook down. Flavor was wonderful, just soupier than normal.


----------



## Boatboy24

Strip steaks a la fiorentina. Chicken done in a similar manner with a lemon/basil/olive oil drizzle. Asparagus wrapped in provolone and proscuito, then grilled. Angel hair pasta tossed with olive oil, lemon zest, basil, garlic and parmesan cheese. Oh, and a glass or two of good wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Strip steaks a la fiorentina. Chicken done in a similar manner with a lemon/basil/olive oil drizzle. Asparagus wrapped in provolone and proscuito, then grilled. Angel hair pasta tossed with olive oil, lemon zest, basil, garlic and parmesan cheese. Oh, and a glass or two of good wine.



Isn't that, ummm, a lot of food?! Sounds absolutely yummy, though!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Isn't that, ummm, a lot of food?! Sounds absolutely yummy, though!



A protein, a starch and a vegetable (wrapped in protein). 

I was kinda hoping for some leftovers. But we just kept on eating and there wasn't as much left as I'd hoped.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> *Strip steaks* a la fiorentina. *Chicken* done in a similar manner with a lemon/basil/olive oil drizzle.





Boatboy24 said:


> *A* protein, a starch and a vegetable (wrapped in protein).



*A* protein? Singular? I must count differently than you do! 

Sounds great, I repeat.


----------



## Boatboy24

Boatboy24 said:


> A *platter full of* protein, a starch and a vegetable (wrapped in protein).



There. Fixed it for ya.


----------



## ceeaton

This weekend was spent away from home way too much, but there was the bonus of good food. Yesterday evening was a dinner by long time friends of ours, and she is the business manager at a stock yard. Steaks on the grill, salads, fruit, excellent potatoes...and we brought the wine. She likes them on the sweet side so we had a couple OB Green Apple Delights, several Cranberry Chianti, some Niagara/Peach/Mango's (which are actually semi-dry) and a few Concord/Niagara's. The peach won out plus we left her with a 1.5L bottle of my first ever batch of Niagara/Raspberry, which I over backsweetened to my wife and my taste.

Today for lunch was a church youth picnic at a local lake/state park (Fuller Lake) which we had fried chicken from the aunt of our group leader who owns a local restaurant. Needless to say, I haven't eaten dinner yet. But the rest of the family has eaten. 

First time I tried this, ribs in the oven at 225*F for four hours. Two racks, and here's the results. Guess that's my dinner or lunch tomorrow...I'd guess each rack was 3 lbs and I took the goodies in the foil and boiled down for a mopping sauce and finished them on the grill. Couldn't keep them from falling apart, kids have already requested them again.


----------



## Boatboy24

You own a WSM and you did ribs in the oven? Sacrilege!!!  

They look good! I like the idea of 'recycling' the drippings from the foil.


----------



## JohnT

Well today was my father's 80th birthday party . 
We went to a local steakhouse for their Sunday brunch buffet . 
They had everything they had breakfast they had lunch they had dinner . 
All the excellent . The eggplant was awesome , and the food at the carving station was worth two trips . I barely got through the birthday cake . Man oh man , am I stuffed . Tomorrow it's a cuppa soup only!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> You own a WSM and you did ribs in the oven? Sacrilege!!!
> 
> They look good! I like the idea of 'recycling' the drippings from the foil.



Only reason I did it in the oven is that I knew I wouldn't get home from the picnic until 3:30 - 4 pm. Not enough time to get the WSM fired up and do the ribs justice. 

Juice recycling credits to Alton Brown (ribs show, circa early 2000s or so).

Was a beautiful day and WISHED I could have been home to enjoy some smokin/grillin, but when the wifey works every other weekend I have to pay attention to the kids. Actually had a really good time, it's a beautiful state park and so close it is a crime we don't go their more often (within 30 minutes).


----------



## Runningwolf

ceeaton said:


> First time I tried this, ribs in the oven at 225*F for four hours. Two racks, and here's the results. Guess that's my dinner or lunch tomorrow...I'd guess each rack was 3 lbs and I took the goodies in the foil and boiled down for a mopping sauce and finished them on the grill. Couldn't keep them from falling apart, kids have already requested them again.



That is almost exactly how I cook Ribs and they are perfect every time. I bake them with a rub for three hours at 225°. I also add one bottle of beer to the pan. I do three racks at a time (thats how you buy them a Sam's Club). I tightly cover the pan with foil. After three hours I turn the heat up to 350° for one more hour. After the forth hour I remove from the oven and let them rest. Next I put them on the grill for one bottle of Barbecue sauce. I just keep applying it and turning them as the sauce caramelizes until the bottle is gone. The whole grill process takes about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## ceeaton

That's pretty darn close to what I did. Just need a way to transfer them back off the grill without falling into a bunch of large pieces. I was really impressed (as the children were) on how tender they became.

Can't add the beer (used to) because I have a gluten intolerant kid. Threw in some watered down GF Worcestershire Sauce in the beginning for added moisture.

Did miss the smoke element. Using the WSM really adds a nice component with the charcoal/added wood chips.

Always looking for recipes I can prepare in advance so that my wife can cook them up. She has classes starting Monday and with the kids extracurricular activities we need easy meal ideas. They can't depend on me to cook during the school year since I can't leave for work until my youngest gets on the bus at 8:25 am (I rarely get home before 6:15 pm). Pulled crockpot chicken thighs and oven ribs are new additions this year.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Only reason I did it in the oven is that I knew I wouldn't get home from the picnic until 3:30 - 4 pm. Not enough time to get the WSM fired up and do the ribs justice.
> 
> Juice recycling credits to Alton Brown (ribs show, circa early 2000s or so).
> 
> Was a beautiful day and WISHED I could have been home to enjoy some smokin/grillin, but when the wifey works every other weekend I have to pay attention to the kids. Actually had a really good time, it's a beautiful state park and so close it is a crime we don't go their more often (within 30 minutes).



I hope you know I'm just giving you a hard time. I know schedules often require that we get the food on the table the best way we can based on time available and coordination of schedules. To pull off ribs that good and that quickly is a huge success.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I hope you know I'm just giving you a hard time. I know schedules often require that we get the food on the table the best way we can based on time available and coordination of schedules. To pull off ribs that good and that quickly is a huge success.



I absolutely know you are giving me a hard time and love it!

It was such a beautiful day that it just urked me to not be able to be home and watch those ribs slowly cook on the WSM. But I have to grow up and realize that sometimes it's more important to do things that my kids feel are a priority. Someday they will be long gone and doing things with their families, I'll have plenty of time to cook those ribs low and slow on some charcoal and merlot soaked oak chips.

Please keep giving me a hard time, I deserve it (ask my wife).


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> Only reason
> Juice recycling credits to Alton Brown (ribs show, circa early 2000s or so).


 
Was that the "Who loves your baby back" episode of "Good Eats". 

That is the same method I use and (unless you have a smoker and really know how to use it) is hands down the best way to do ribs.


----------



## ceeaton

Can't remember the exact episode, but that may very well have been it. I think he started out making the ribs in foil, doing a dry rub, letting it sit in the fridge for a while, adding a flavorful liquid and braising them in the oven, then cooking down said liquid and using it as a finishing sauce and browning under the broiler. Does that sound familiar?

It's just easier and less messy to use the grill to finish them off. Also gives me a reason to open another beer, like I ever really need one!


----------



## JohnT

That is the episode! 

I, like him, dry rub and overnight fridge. 

I also a flavor liquid of white wine, worchestershire sauce, garlic, and honey. 

I then bake them at 275 for 3 hours. 

But this is where we differ. I toss out the brazing liquid, and finish them on the grill with some BBQ sauce. 

Yum!


----------



## ceeaton

I just rewatched the episode. It was from 2004.

Your temperature should be 225*F according to Alton!


----------



## Runningwolf

I do the 225° for three hours then turn it up to 350 for the last hour.


----------



## ceeaton

Now you've done it. I started watching some other Good Eats shows I had captured off of cable, when we used to pay through the nose for that. Reviewed the pizza episode and pretty much make the dough the way he does, I just don't let it rest overnight in the fridge, only a couple hours for me.

Watched the pulled pork one where he makes a ceramic cooker out of a large flower pot while he's on set filming "Good Eats, the Movie". Now I'm hankering for a pork butt done all day on the WSM, hope the weather is good this weekend. Might have to fashion a makeshift tent over it if it does rain.


----------



## wineinmd

ceeaton said:


> That's pretty darn close to what I did. Just need a way to transfer them back off the grill without falling into a bunch of large pieces. I was really impressed (as the children were) on how tender they became.
> 
> Can't add the beer (used to) because I have a gluten intolerant kid. Threw in some watered down GF Worcestershire Sauce in the beginning for added moisture.
> 
> Did miss the smoke element. Using the WSM really adds a nice component with the charcoal/added wood chips.
> 
> Always looking for recipes I can prepare in advance so that my wife can cook them up. She has classes starting Monday and with the kids extracurricular activities we need easy meal ideas. They can't depend on me to cook during the school year since I can't leave for work until my youngest gets on the bus at 8:25 am (I rarely get home before 6:15 pm). *Pulled crockpot chicken thighs* and oven ribs are new additions this year.


Pulled chicken thighs are one of our go-to weeknight meals. We also do chili (regular and white chicken versions) and various casseroles in the crock pot as well. Another favorite is breakfast for dinner, which is usually eggs with mushrooms, veggies and cheese, along with some toast with homemade jelly.


----------



## ceeaton

The kids love breakfast for dinner, but when my wife makes it one orders poached eggs, another orders a jalapeno cheese omelet, then their are cheesy scrambled eggs and of course the standard fried egg.

When I do it I let them vote. Which ever gets the most votes (usually two) gets made for all of them. I'm usually the second vote, so I get what I want (I know, I'm a terrible father).


----------



## Runningwolf

Try a fried egg on a hamburger. It's awesome.


----------



## sour_grapes

Over to friend's house. I supplied the homemade Viognier and commercial Pinot Noir, she supplied the rest. Orange Roughy Meuniere, baked sweet potato, and charred Brussels sprouts with Parmesan cheese. Scrum-licious!


----------



## Boatboy24

Steak gyros with tzatziki sauce and corn on the cob with spiced butter.


----------



## rustbucket

Tonight, I had grilled chuck steak. Not having any of my homemade wine ready, I reached into my wine refrigerator and retrieved a bottle of Château la Couspaude Red Bordeaux Blend St. Émilion Grand Cru - 2003. 

I'm not sure who gave me this bottle but it turned out to be an excellent bordeaux. Neither my wife or I could believe how good a wine it was. She had a second glass which is highly unusual for her. 

I went online after dinner to see if I could buy more of this wine. Most online vendors are sold out but I found one in New York that wants $59.95 a bottle plus shipping. 

Had I known how much this bottle was worth, I would have saved it to empress someone at a special dinner.


----------



## sour_grapes

rustbucket said:


> Neither my wife or I could believe how good a wine it was. She had a second glass which is highly unusual for her.
> 
> Had I known how much this bottle was worth, I would have saved it to empress someone at a special dinner.



But that is exactly what you did!!


----------



## rustbucket

Paul,

I didn't know that there was such a thing as a 2" corks until I opened that bottle.

Ron


----------



## ceeaton

It Friday, and yes you guessed it, it's pizza night!

Watched the Good Eats pizza episode from 2003 or 2004 and picked up that I was only resting my dough for a few hours in the fridge before creating the pizza. So last night I got back up after I went to bed and remembered I had wanted to make a crust, drinking helped me remember that, and made a crust and stuck it in the fridge overnight. Miraculously it rose a bit and stopped, so it wasn't this big blobby thing when I took it out around 4 pm today. Pressed the bubbles out, split in two and rested for about 1 hr. Then because I couldn't find an unglazed quarry stone at the Mechanicsburg Lowes (they have them in Hanover which is just South of my home) I had to do it "naked" on the grill.

Made a plain for tomorrows' lunch (older son will scarf that one up, maybe even for breakfast) and one I haven't made for awhile, green pepper, onion and anchovies, yum to the tenth degree. 

Of course washed 1/2 the pie down with a beer, will change to red wine later.


----------



## tonyt

Grannies biscuits . . . It's what's for breakfast. I know there's one missing. A good chef always tastes before serving.


----------



## sour_grapes

A few days ago, I picked up a lamb heart in the store, and said "What the heck. Why not? I'll figure out something to do with it."

Today, it was dreary, rainy, and cool, so my thoughts turned autumnal. So, even though the calendar still says "August," I made a lamb stew. Lamb stew with heart of lamb, that is. And, of course, garlic, onions, red pepper flakes, marjoram, thyme, rosemary, carrots, mushrooms, red wine, tomatoes, cannellini...

The stew was really tasty. I will admit that I was not nuts about the taste of the lamb heart, however. It tasted a bit like liver, which surprised me. I mean, heart is just another muscle -- why wouldn't it taste like other meats from the lamb?


----------



## ibglowin

And what did you pair with it.........


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> And what did you pair with it.........



Fava beans and a nice Chianti?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> And what did you pair with it.........





Boatboy24 said:


> Fava beans and a nice Chianti?



OMG, this is too funny! This morning, I spied fresh fava beans at the market. My wife loves them. At this very moment, my wife is sitting at the table shelling them!

Hmmmm, I do have a nice chianti in the cellar.... ::


----------



## ceeaton

Wife and kids away swimming for the afternoon, so time to bottle some wine and make some ribs, right? Nope, couple at our church called and offered a bunch of roma tomatoes (and others) so I'm making sauce and trying to get the ribs going on the WSM. At least I have been able to listen to the Phillies game as I putter. Plus the OB Raspberry Rapture needed some more degassing.

T-storms close by but so far are North of us on the radar. Left enough time I can finish ribs in oven, if necessary.

Edit: Image of finished product.

Edit #2: Not as tender as the oven ribs last week (my 10 yr old called me out on that one), but the flavor was fantastic with the addition of wood (Melot oak and some Mesquite).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> ...trying to get the ribs going on the WSM. .



You're not a member at the Virtual Weber Bullet, are you? That's the only place I hear people use the term WSM.


----------



## ceeaton

I picked the WSM term up from you! My brother and I just call it the "bullet".

Maybe I should just refer to it as the Weber smoker?


----------



## Troll

Cranberry beans with a ham bone and of corse dried cranberry wine


----------



## JohnT

"Sunday Sauce" at a friend's house on Saturday. She gave me the recipe and it seems like it has the whole barnyard in it (Ribs, Meatballs, and Sausage) and is low cooked for hours. Definitely gonna give this a try in the not so distant future!

On Sunday, I spent the day at my brother's house. He kindly "Suggested" that I cook a prime rib for the family. We all teamed together. I took care of baked potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, the roast, and the demiglas. My brothers did the corn, asparagus, and mushrooms. What a feast! Other than the yorshires coming out a little darker than I would like, the whole meal was perfect!


----------



## wineinmd

ceeaton said:


> The kids love breakfast for dinner, but when my wife makes it one orders poached eggs, another orders a jalapeno cheese omelet, then their are cheesy scrambled eggs and of course the standard fried egg.
> 
> When I do it I let them vote. Which ever gets the most votes (usually two) gets made for all of them. I'm usually the second vote, so I get what I want (I know, I'm a terrible father).


We almost always limit it to one style per meal, regardless of what is being served. Quicker to prepare and cook and faster/easier cleanup as well, since there will generally be fewer dishes. If they don't care for what is made, they can always eat more veggies and bread.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I made pizza tonight, but tried something different. I have a pizza stone and peel, but decided to follow this procedure for making pizza in my trusty cast-iron pan: http://slice.seriouseats.com/archives/2013/01/the-pizza-lab-the-worlds-easiest-pizza-no-knead-no-stretch-pan-pizza.html. (I did not use no-knead dough; I can get pre-made, uncooked dough at my local mom-and-pop grocery store.)

However, my plan went a little awry (but it turned out to be in a good way). I am strictly a thin-crust, Neapolitan-style guy. However, I rolled out the dough a little large, by accident, for my 12" skillet. Thus, when I put the dough into the skillet, it went up the sides a little. Clearly, I had just "signed on" to make a deep-dish pizza!

This turned out to be a good thing, because I had tons of ingredients. Rather than tomato sauce, I made a white sauce by making a roux, adding milk, then adding in a can of truffles+mushrooms packed in olive oil. Plenty of Mozzarella on top, and crumbled Italian sausage, mushrooms, onions, garlic, sauteed spinach, roasted tomatoes, sauteed peppers, and more Mozzarella. Pop that into a 500F oven for 15 minutes, top with chiffonaded arugula, and it was a perfect, deep-dish pie. We couldn't eat more than half of it! Washed it down with WE Selection Viognier. (Please excuse the crappy web-cam pictures.)


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks outstanding, Paul! I'm in your 'thin crust camp', but wouldn't be able to keep myself away from that deep dish.


----------



## ceeaton

Paul,

You just gave me some ideas for tonight's pizza night....the danger of having to pass 3 grocery stores on your way home from work!


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza on the grill fell through last night, hit or miss T-storms that weren't moving very fast.

So today, as the day progressed, the humm-i-di-tity lowered and I decided a beer can chicken would be in order (just got some pecan smokin' chips). But alas, I cleaned bottles, cleaned more bottles, racked three carboys of wine and cleaned the carboys, then bottled my Spring Chilean Pinot Grigio. Didn't leave lot's of time to start the Weber bullet, so I went and picked up some chicken parts.

Made a bbq sauce my Mom got the recipe for when in the Air Force in Lackland AFB in San Antonio. Kids love the sauce! Very simple with thick cut potato fries and some petite green beans.

Just warming ya'll up, know someone made a feast tonight and will share.


----------



## Boatboy24

Butts and birds! We have some neighbors coming over later. I got up at 4:30 and fired up the WSM, then threw on an 8.5lb shoulder. I'll do a beer can chicken in the Performer later. Pulled pork and chicken for din-din.


----------



## ibglowin

Not what's for dinner but what's for brunch! Late Summer Garden Frittata with husky cherry tomatoes, French tarragon, lemon thyme, basil and of course lots of chevre cheese. Only thing missing is a Mimosa!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Butts and birds! We have some neighbors coming over later. I got up at 4:30 and fired up the WSM, then threw on an 8.5lb shoulder. I'll do a beer can chicken in the Performer later. Pulled pork and chicken for din-din.



Expecting pictures, especially of a chicken on the "throne"!

I'm doing Philly style cheese steaks on Teranetti's sub rolls, nothing too exciting there. Maybe I could conjure up a side to do on the WSM?


----------



## GreginND

Um. Yum.


----------



## GreginND

This went well with it.


----------



## JohnT

Love dat t-bone!


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> Um. Yum.
> 
> View attachment 24423



Um, yeah!!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Expecting pictures, especially of a chicken on the "throne"!
> 
> I'm doing Philly style cheese steaks on Teranetti's sub rolls, nothing too exciting there. Maybe I could conjure up a side to do on the WSM?



No pics, sorry. Butt came out great - maybe my best one. Chicken was incredibly moist, but was lacking a tad in flavor. Luckily, I had some rub left and tossed that in as I was shredding it. Rave reviews on the pork from the neighbors, who all came back to the table with second helpings that were heaping.


----------



## sour_grapes

Grilled shrimp, from Jamesngalveston's company. I brined them, then combined a few recipes, and wound up with seasonings of lime juice, cumin, tumeric, coriander, garlic, and then a side sauce at the table that was cilantro, olive oil, and roasted garlic. Yum!


----------



## ibglowin

This meal did not fall off the back of a truck..... "Prime" Prime Rib followed by roasted summer veggies followed by a fresh Greek salad. Paired pretty darn well with a 2009 Mark Ryan "Dead Horse". Bordeaux blend. SWMBO's BD is tomorrow and we are starting early!


----------



## Boatboy24

@sour_grapes: that shrimp sounds awesome

@ibglowin: you're off to a very good start on the BD celebration.


----------



## ceeaton

Heart healthy meal to start my day off right. Fried egg, turkey bacon, scrapple on wheat toast. Notice I didn't add any cheese to keep the fat calories down a bit. Oh, and no butter on the toast either. My 25% German heritage sometimes has to express itself.


----------



## ibglowin

Last night's official birthday celebration dinner for SWMBO! First up was a Sesame-Sriracha Crusted Ahi Tuna. I will post the recipe in the recipe forum but it was awesome. Then the main course was a grilled whole Copper River salmon filet. Still the best salmon hands down. Summer field of greens salad of course and the wine was the LR Sem-Sauv. Killer food and wine pairing.


----------



## Boatboy24

@ibglowin: I bought some Sriracha popcorn over the weekend. Awesome stuff!


----------



## JohnT

Made some food for crush. Lasagna, meatballs and sausage...


----------



## ceeaton

My wife asked two questions, I think I know the answers...What is the foil thingy in the middle of that delicious looking lasagna? (I'm guessing to keep the cheese from sticking to the foil during the first part of cooking). Second, she asked what all the food was for and I explained there is a family tradition where everyone gathers and crushes that years grape harvest then indulges in the foods shown in the pictures. She asked how do you get invited to one of those? (I said become Italian).


----------



## JohnT

Actually Hungarian (that just happens to like Italian food). This just augments what everybody else is bringing.. paprikas, goulash, lecho, perogies, salads, a nice soup, stuffed cabage, and a whole baked.turkey just to name a few.

those are wads of tin foil to, yes, keep the cover off the top layer of cheese


----------



## Steve_M

@ JohnT one of my many hats that I proudly wear is that of official anything Italian food taster!
Once again John, food spread looks awesome.
Thanks,

Steve


----------



## ceeaton

You are making me hungary!


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> You are making me hungary!



True story: My wife and I were traveling with my parents on a _very_ crowded train from Prague to Budapest. We were debating whether to try to tramp back, through the crowds, to the dining car, or to just send one of us for snacks, or to wait to eat until we got to our destination.

My wife was arguing to eat on the train. Completely unaware of how this would sound, she tried to emphatically end the argument by declaring "We don't want to arrive in Budapest hungry!" My mother retorted with a reference that we were like a George Burns/Gracie Allen act. "Say goodnight, Gracie!"


----------



## ceeaton

Finally getting my act down in the morning after two full weeks of school, so I had time to make breakfast (instead of eating it in the car on the way to work).

Had pulled pork last night, so I thought a pulled pork omelette was in order. Notice I put the extra butter on the toast that I didn't use on my scrapple/bacon/egg breakfast sandwich the other day.


----------



## ceeaton

Have about 1/2 pound of scrumptious pulled pork and a leftover sub roll...lunch.

Will still have enough left to add to a Friday grilled pizza.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Have about 1/2 pound of scrumptious pulled pork and a leftover sub roll...lunch.
> 
> Will still have enough left to add to a Friday grilled pizza.



You're in the same boat as me. Last night was pulled pork sandwiches. Night before was pulled pork and pulled chicken nachos. Wonder what tonight will bring...


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> You're in the same boat as me. Last night was pulled pork sandwiches. Night before was pulled pork and pulled chicken nachos. Wonder what tonight will bring...



Now that's a good idea! I have a food network grilling book with pulled pork nachos that I know my wife loves, just have to text her to not make herself a chicken nugget sandwich tonight when she's cooking for the kids. Mmmm nacho cheese, sour cream, maybe some chives and green chilies....


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Now that's a good idea! I have a food network grilling book with pulled pork nachos that I know my wife loves, just have to text her to not make herself a chicken nugget sandwich tonight when she's cooking for the kids. Mmmm nacho cheese, sour cream, maybe some chives and green chilies....



Please share the recipe...


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Please share the recipe...



From _Get Grilling_ - Mar 15, 2005 - by Food Network Kitchens and Jennifer Darling, still available on Amazon. $24.95 new. This book is really worth it, lot's of varied recipes including drinks and sides.

BBQ'd Nachos
pg 27 Get Grilling by Food Network Kitchens

1 1/2 cups shredded NC style pulled pork (recipe in book)
2 cups KC style bbq sauce (recipe in book)
12 oz pinto beans
juice of a lime
1 TBS cajun rub
Kosher salt
2 ripe med tomatoes, roughly chopped
(swear at them as you chop them)
2 pickled jalapenos, chopped
1/2 cup loosely packed cilantro, chopped
Freshly ground black pepper
7 ounces favorite tortillas
1/3 cup sour cream, plus more for garnish
12 oz shredded cheddar cheese

-Position broiler rack 6 inches from heat element
-Toss meat w/1 cup bbq sauce
-mash beans and add lime juice and 1/2 cajun rub and salt to taste
-In another bowl toss tomatoes and jalapenos with cilantro, season w/salt & pepper
-Scatter 1/2 of the chips in an ovenproof backing dish (13 x9)
-Scatter meat, beans. 1/3 cup sour cream and 1/2 of the tomato mixture
-cover with remaining chips scatter remaining tomato mixture and bbq sauce
-cover all with cheddar cheese
-broil 7 minutes or until everything melts
-garnish with remaining cilantro and sour cream, serve warm

Tonight I used taco sauce in place of tomatoes and bbq sauce (all out believe it or not) and diced chilies since I was all out of pickled jalapenos.


----------



## Boatboy24

Store bought 'fresh' tortellini. Whipped up some sauce with some San Marzano tomatoes, onion, garlic, fresh basil and parmesan. Did some 'fake' Pepperidge Farm cheesy bread.


----------



## sour_grapes

Had a splendid repast. We started with avocado halves, with my signature pumpkin-seed-oil/lime juice/soy sauce/sriracha dressing. With dinner, I made my first-ever loaf of bread; I used the famous no-knead recipe, and it worked like a charm! Main course was edamame w/ salt and garlic, roasted broccoli with chile and garlic, and lamb rib chops with a mixture of thyme, garlic, Montreal seasoning, and rosemary powder. The lamb turned out fabulous. Washed it all down with a 2013 Cline Zinfandel, which was very fruity and accessible and delicious.


----------



## Merrywine

Udon with shrimp and someone veggies.


----------



## olusteebus

I don't have a photo but I may get one tomorrow. My wife made a great homemade tomato sauce and she cooked a bag of frozen baby lima beans in that. That was pored over pasta shells. Served with chicken italian sausage. really good.


----------



## JohnT

No knead bread? Care to share that with us? 


It is football season, so the one thing that came to mind and stayed there was....







I purchased a "family pack" of chicken breast. These things were HUGE and ON SALE! a pack of 6 for only $6.50. 

I started by making a marinara sauce. While that was simmering, I bisected the chicken breasts, pounded them out, dipped in flour/egg/breadcrumbs, and then pan fried them to perfection. I then placed them on a sheet pan, added my sauce over the top, then a sprinkling of parm cheese, and finally a good and generous amount of mutz. Baked at 350 for 35 min. 

In total I ended up with 12 portions that were HUGE, even though I bisected them. My plan was to cook up a bunch and then eat off of that through the week. At least that was the plan...

I got a text from my brother. He was bored and asked what I was up to. Told him that I made chicken parm, and he said "I am on my way". Then my other brother texted and asked the same thing. He ended up bringing my father too. So, in total, I ended up having 4 for dinner. 

Once we finished eating, my brother asked for some to take home to my mom and his daughter. I was glad to accommodate..

I know what you are thinking, "All that work and they cleaned me out". I really do not mind. I smile knowing that I fed a large portion of my family. Besides, I ended up with 3 portions in the fridge for this week.

Sorry, but I forgot to take a photo.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> No knead bread? Care to share that with us?



Sorry, I assumed that I was the last one in the world to know about this. The original article: http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/11376-no-knead-bread 
and a nice explanation of the science: http://www.seriouseats.com/2011/06/the-food-lab-the-science-of-no-knead-dough.html


----------



## Boatboy24

I took 4 thighs and 2 boneless, skinless breasts out of the freezer yesterday morning. I had no idea what I would do with them, but wanted to be ready for dinner. As is typical, I don't think that far beyond the protein until it is too late. 5:00 rolls around: 
Wife: "what are you going to do with that chicken?" 
Boatboy: "Um, I dunno. What are you in the mood for?" 
Wife: "Well, I'd like to have some vegetables to go with all that meat."
Boatboy: "Ummmmmm... Hmmm... Uhhhhhhhh..." (not much in the way of interesting veggies around)

I panicked and scrambled through the fridge and pantry. Found some leftover Penne. Starch? Check. Rumbling through the veggie drawer, I found a red bell pepper. Veggie? Check! (but I know my wife, and I can't just throw a red pepper in front of her and have her be amazed). More panic. Quick! Check the pantry! Eureka! A can of artichoke hearts and an organic vinaigrette! Marinated the chicken in the vinaigrette for an hour or so, then grilled it up. While it was resting, I sautéed the pepper in some olive oil and a kiss of garlic. Then added the artichoke hearts and penne. (If I had some white wine open, I would have added a splash of that). Tossed it all up at the finish with a little lemon juice and zest, and some fresh basil and parmesan. 

Whew! That was a close one.


----------



## sour_grapes

Jim, I love that story (and lamentably, my wife and I can relate to male's protein-centric approach to meal planning). The only flaw in your tale is:


> (If I had some white wine open, I would have added a splash of that).



If? IF? *IF??* Wasn't that a perfect excuse to open one??


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Jim, I love that story (and lamentably, my wife and I can relate to male's protein-centric approach to meal planning). The only flaw in your tale is:
> 
> If? IF? *IF??* Wasn't that a perfect excuse to open one??



I had already opened the bottle of Bogle Phantom I got at Trader Joe's the day before. While it was a good wine (and a fantastic QPR @ $6), it wasn't the best pairing. Perhaps I should have just capped it up and opened something else.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mrs boatboy's birthday was today. We're having a date night this weekend, but I wanted to make her a nice dinner tonight. I thought for sure she'd ask for chicken and cheese enchiladas (her go-to request). But she surprised me and wanted grilled filet and asparagus. Um, OK. I can do that. 

Started by crushing some fresh garlic and making a paste. Then added some Herbs de Provence, olive oil and S&P. Rubbed the steaks down with that. 









For me, wrapped some 'gus in provolone and prosciutto. The rest was marinated for SWMBO in some vinaigrette. 





Steaks were grilled over lump, I added some wine soaked oak cubes. 





Finally, it was all plated up with some penne, sautéd with red peppers and 'choke hearts.


----------



## ibglowin

Dang that looks good enough to eat for sure!


----------



## Steve_M

Jim,
That looks awesome!

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf

That looks great!


----------



## Rocky

Jim, posting pictures like that is downright sadistic!


----------



## Boatboy24

The weekend trip to TJ's also had us coming home with some frozen fish nuggets. So tonight, it was fish tacos. Nuggets with some broccoli slaw (sans dressing), cheese, and a homemade sauce (mayo, lime juice, onion powder, garlic powder, cumin). Mine also got some cilantro and a little Tabasco.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Jim, posting pictures like that is downright sadistic!





Boatboy24 said:


> The weekend trip to TJ's also had us coming home with some frozen fish nuggets. So tonight, it was fish tacos. Nuggets with some broccoli slaw (sans dressing), cheese, and a homemade sauce (mayo, lime juice, onion powder, garlic powder, cumin). Mine also got some cilantro and a little Tabasco.



Thank God no pictures tonight! 

Tonight, I made a beet salad (roasted golden beets, shallots, olive oil, and Balsamic vinegar, served at room-temperature) thin-sliced and roasted Delicata squash (with marjoram and coriander), and seared, herb-crusted lamb shoulder chop, washed down by a CC Showcase Zinfandel. As we licked our lips and fingers afterwards, we opined that this was a restaurant-quality meal at a quite reasonable price!


----------



## JohnT

BB, those steaks look amazingly tender!!!! were they?


----------



## ceeaton

Friday, pizza night. Was held up a little because oldest son was training for the job he starts tomorrow. Had to waste time after work (1 1/2 hours) so my wife didn't have to make the trip to pick him up. I would call it kitchen servant from his description. Sure beats McDonalds. He will work the weekends my wife works (same place) and help out in the kitchen and take food plates to residents who can't leave their room. Then will be full time in the summer, by then he will be driving (kind of worried about what). If he does well he will be allowed to cook. Like his Dad he is becoming a very skilled cook. Amazing what he remembers that I have shown him. Just thought it would go in one ear and out the other!

Grilled pizza with garlic, onions and portabella mushrooms.

Had some entertainment when I was grilling. We have a small light aircraft airport within a few miles. I guess they fly over are area since they can always ditch it in the lake.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sadly, frozen pizza tonight. And not even the 'gourmet frozen pizza' that WineXpert recommends.


----------



## ibglowin

Jim, how quickly you have fallen.............


----------



## Boatboy24

Date night for the Mrs birthday. I had a cream of crab soup, followed by a pear and arugula salad topped with grilled salmon. Went well with a couple glasses of Columbia Valley Riesling.


----------



## ibglowin

Always a great choice! 



Boatboy24 said:


> Went well with a couple glasses of Columbia Valley Riesling.


----------



## sour_grapes

I was painting ALL DAMN DAY. When I got completely sick of it, I was surprised to learn that it was already 5:30. Yikes, better get the grill started for the steak -- what else are we going to have, honey? 
We wound up with grilled eggplant and tabbouleh, plus the steak. It turned out fabulous. The steak, the details of which I have not revealed yet, was a grass-fed porterhouse. I grilled it on a super-hot charcoal grill for 3 mins one side/2 mins other side, with just Montreal steak seasoning. It came out perfectly rare/med. rare, and the seasoning was delish. This was the first steak we had from a local grass-fed farm, and it was awesome. You could almost cut it with a fork. (I tried: Not quite!) Two big thumbs up!


----------



## jpike01

What's for dinner? Guess!


----------



## Boatboy24

You'll pay for those footprints, bird!!


----------



## JohnT

I tink dat de boid needs some cement shoes.....


----------



## Runningwolf

Why did the chicken cross the porch.


----------



## roger80465

jpike01 said:


> What's for dinner? Guess!
> View attachment 24892



Ahh, but think of the story that goes with it.


----------



## tonyt

When you spend the day touring and tasting in the Veneto Valley of course lunch is a Parmigiano bowl filled with Risotto al la Amarone. You can figure out what to wash it down with.


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good Tony! I hope the Amarone is flowing fast and free all around you!


----------



## Boatboy24

Flat Iron steak rubbed with Dizzy Pig's "Cow Lick" rub. Mac&Cheese and steamed broc on the side.


----------



## ibglowin

Cooked to perfection! (As usual!)


----------



## ceeaton

It's Fryday, it's pizza night. Had made some fettuccine with portabella mushroom sauce on Wednesday, and every meal since then, including Thursday breakfast featured the pasta. So I needed some protein.

Bought 7 lbs of 80/20 chuck at the local Giant for a meatloaf I plan to make Sunday so I can use the oven to warm the house up. Supposed to be raining and dreary here all weekend.

Grabbed 3/4 lb, cooked down with some red onion, mushroom pieces, salt, pepper, red pepper flakes, fresh oregano, basil and some minced garlic. Figured I'd try my hand at a deep dish Chicago type pie. Had made the dough this morning, taken it out when I arrived home and punched down and allowed to reach room temperature. Oiled the pan up with some EVOO and layed the crust in. Added 1 1/2 lbs of "pizza" cheese (mozzarella, smoked provolone, etc), put the beef topping on and covered with some store bought sauce. Added some garlic on top. Put in a 475*F oven with the convection feature turned on and let cook for 30 minutes. House smelled good. Tasted even better. Crust turned out crispy and light and the pie was overall much thinner than I expected. Next time I'll add another 1 lb of cheese and some pepperoni.


----------



## Boatboy24

That looks awesome, Craig. 

We were at a PTA event at the kids' school. They served Pappa John's.


----------



## ceeaton

I still like the looks of your Iron steak you had the other night. I could see cutting up any leftovers (it there were any) and adding them to the mix.


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights dinner. Found 3 packs of boneless beef short ribs on quick sale as they were one day away from the sell by date. Snagged 3 packs for ~$3 each. Marinated them in Korean BBQ marinade for 24hr and grilled them last night. SWMBO has subscribed to an Organic farm in ABQ that delivers a harvest box each week full of fresh organic veggies so I cooked up a big pan of new potatoes, oinons, bell peppers, garlic. cooked them on the stove top with some coconut oil. That stuff is fantastic to use in a cast iron pan, NOTHING sticks and makes cleanup a breeze.

Turned out great and paired VERY well with a bottle of 2013 Les Trouve's GSM (Avennia). Really a nice paring.


----------



## ceeaton

Smoked Chicken on the weber bullet. Rubbed in Essence, pecan chips for flavor. Served with mixed veges and wifemade mac and cheese, NY sharp cheddar.

Cascade pale ale to wash it all down.


----------



## ibglowin

That definitely looks good enough the eat! Nice job!


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken here as well. Jerk, cooked on the Performer over a touch of apple wood. With Jasmine rice and corn.


----------



## ceeaton

Thought it was going to rain all day today, but it didn't, yet. Planned on having an "oven" meal verses a "grill" meal. Tried to sway my better half to do the grill meal today and the oven meal tomorrow, but to no avail. 

Bought some bulk chuck and made a meatloaf. Normally we make it from part or all ground chicken and turkey, so the reaction to all beef will be interesting. Added spices, onion and some GF bread crumbs, figured I didn't need egg as a binder since there is a decent amount of fat in chuck. Wifey plans on mashed taters and I'm guessing petite green beans. Thought about making a crusty loaf of bread but it just didn't happen.

Will do an Alton Brown trick and add a topping of honey/cumin/ketchup about 1/2 way through cooking, kids always seem to like that.

Edit: added picture of finished product. Had oven door close on my arm, so dealing with a slight burn (we need a bigger kitchen, I give out numbers and they walk in and sit down since we have zero extra room). All I can say is "Honey, I shrunk the meatloaf".


----------



## Boatboy24

Store bought 'fresh' ravioli and marinara. Quick and easy.


----------



## ibglowin

*Chicken Pesto Bake!*

Saw this posted on FB. Simple and easy. Chicken breast topped with basil pesto, then sliced tomatoes (from our garden) and then topped with shredded mozzarella. TOTAL YUM! Don't know what was better the meal or the wine. The Tuscan bread for dipping into the sauce may have been the best part......

Opened my first bottle of 2013 Toscana de Roja which has only been bottled for about two months. I could sell this all day long for $20 a bottle..... if I could sell it! LOL I have 24 Gallons of this stuff and it is delicious and perfect!


----------



## Boatboy24

meat, pasta, veg...


----------



## sour_grapes

My sister-in-law is in town, so I made steak au poivre from top sirloin this evening. Turned out really nice, with a brandy flambe and a sauce of pan drippings, beef stock, and heavy cream. Paired with black rice and broccoli, and washed down with my CC Red Mountain Cab.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> ...washed down with my CC Red Mountain Cab.



How many of those do you have left? I'm running low.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> How many of those do you have left? I'm running low.



27 left from first batch, plus one UNMADE kit!!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> 27 left from first batch, plus one UNMADE kit!!





(getting in car, headed for Wisconsin...)


----------



## Steve_M

sour_grapes said:


> My sister-in-law is in town, so I made steak au poivre from top sirloin this evening. Turned out really nice, with a brandy flambe and a sauce of pan drippings, beef stock, and heavy cream. Paired with black rice and broccoli, and washed down with my CC Red Mountain Cab.




Black rice is awesome! Steak au poivre is fantastic

Steve

Typos


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> (getting in car, headed for Wisconsin...)



C'mon over and share a few!


----------



## Steve_M

Slow cooker ribs and


----------



## ceeaton

It's Fryday, it's pizza day, yawn...I can take it when I can grill it, but it's raining, again, and I'm not getting wet to grill a pizza. Plus the oven is warm already and it's cold and rainy outside and I don't turn on the heat in the house until the ambient temp drops to 63*F or lower. So there, the justification for a stromboli! Pizza made by wifey, oven not hot enough, outer crust not crispy and golden brown and delicious.

Eating it with two cheap Cab Sauv's, one is a OB Raspberry Rapture which only had the Cab grapes wade through it for a few minutes, very light in body.


----------



## ceeaton

Okay, you guys are dropping the spatula...let's see some works of art for dinner. I want to see some beef.

No work of culinary art today, just a basic "oven" dish to warm up the kitchen. Chicken Divan using a GF cream of chicken soup recipe so Diabetic #2/ Celicac #1 can participate. Green beans on the bottom, grilled chicken with mild cheddar on top. Served with organic long grain rice and some vegetarian boston baked beans for those kids who detest the rice. Cooking in my house is always an adventure. Embrace adventure! It is never boring around here. The fruits of my winemaking enhance the experience (or at least help me tolerate it).


----------



## Steve_M

Can't see it but beneath all of that goodness is pot roast. 



On deck is a bottle of Josh. 

Steve


----------



## ceeaton

Ummm, pot roast, beeeeef.


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve_M said:


> View attachment 25085
> 
> 
> On deck is a bottle of Josh.
> 
> Steve



How was the Josh? I have a bottle of Josh Merlot I've been meaning to open for a while now.



ceeaton said:


> Green beans on the bottom... grilled chicken with mild cheddar on top.



Love that stuff. I usually do it with broccoli. Would go well with a big, fat Chardonnay.


----------



## Steve_M

Boatboy24 said:


> How was the Josh? I have a bottle of Josh Merlot I've been meaning to open for a while now.




The Josh Cabernet is one of our favorite wines we have on hand all the time. I haven't tried the Merlot though. 

Steve


----------



## JohnT

For Saturday, I made goulash, spaetle, and home made whole wheat bread. 

For Sunday, a whole roasted stuffed chicken, mashed potatoes, and gravy. 

Sorry, no pics.


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights MLB inoculation celebratory dinner. T-Bone. Medium. Did not fall out the back of a truck. Well it actually kinda did. Went in together with our besties on a whole cow a while back and it was brought to the house in the back of a truck! LOL

Served with some pan fried potatoes, onion, bell peppers as well as a cucumber and tomato salad.


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> ...Did not fall out the back of a truck. Well it actually kinda did. ...


 

Hey... Is youse woiking my side of da street???????


----------



## ibglowin

You talking to me?


----------



## Runningwolf

Left over Prime Rib tonight. Saturday I put it on the smoker at 11am at 220°. Removed it at 5pm when it reached 135°. Let it rest for 30 minutes then put it on the grill at 600° for five minutes on each side. It was so good and I only used a fork to cut it. The roast was 17lbs so I cut two pieces off of it and froze them for later.


----------



## Steve_M

That looks awesome!

Steve


----------



## tonyt

Runningwolf said:


> Left over Prime Rib tonight. Saturday I put it on the smoker at 11am at 220°. Removed it at 5pm when it reached 135°. Let it rest for 30 minutes then put it on the grill at 600° for five minutes on each side. It was so good and I only used a fork to cut it. The roast was 17lbs so I cut two pieces off of it and froze them for later.



My son and I were talking Saturday night about that exact program. Reverse sear on a rare prime rib. Looks like it worked great.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

ceeaton said:


> It's Fryday, it's pizza night. Had made some fettuccine with portabella mushroom sauce on Wednesday, and every meal since then, including Thursday breakfast featured the pasta. So I needed some protein.



Yummmmm....Pizza...

My neighbors gave me almost 40lbs of tomatoes the other day. With what I had before, I know have a total of 3 gallons of Pizza/other sauce, in giant jars tucked in the back of the fridge. When you make you're own sauce from fresh tomatoes, you can never go back to anything less.


----------



## ibglowin

Who doesn't love "left over prime rib" night! Especially on a Monday! 



Runningwolf said:


> Left over Prime Rib tonight.


----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> Who doesn't love "left over prime rib" night! Especially on a Monday!


I love it with fried eggs the next morning. Steak and eggs with grits! Best breakfast there is for me.


----------



## JohnT

Rocky said:


> I love it with fried eggs the next morning. Steak and eggs with grits! Best breakfast there is for me.


 
The wife makes a nice "day after" beef stroganof. Plenty of diced prime rib and mushrooms served over egg noodles. Best leftovers ever!


----------



## Runningwolf

Speaking of leftovers. When we make casadias I love to make a lot of extra items for in them and use the extras for omelets the next day.


----------



## ibglowin

What the heck is a casadias........ 

Certainly not a "Quesadilla"! 




Runningwolf said:


> When we make casadias .......


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> What the heck is a casadias........
> 
> Certainly not a "Quesadilla"!



Its pretty obvious he meant 'cicadas'.


----------



## Runningwolf

Lol thanks Mike. It was a long day


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I bet they (PI) are getting their money's worth out of you these days…….


----------



## Boatboy24

Shrimp Fra Diavolo and some Pepperidge Farm garlic bread. Simple, easy, good.


----------



## ceeaton

Com'on, two days and no new food? You have forced me to beat you into submission with more Friday pizza.

Picture 1 - my wife takes the summer off from cooking, but during the school year I get home too late to make pizza dough, unless I do it the night before. But the night before I was destroying a bottle of wine, so had no interest in making pizza dough. She had 5 raised terraces of joy in this crust. The mark of perfectly developed gluten. Only took 5 sessions of crust making, but she's back on her "A" game.

Pictures 2 and 3 - been dieting this week. Lost 8 pounds in 3 days, gives you a clue how overweight I've become. Always work on the waist just before a doctors visit. So I went meat lovers pizza to satisfy my craving. Pepperoni, smoked ham, chicken w/onions and green peppers (used for chicken cheese steaks earlier in the week), fresh garlic and grilled onions. Done using the convection setting in the oven @ 525*F (want to warm the house up, supposed to be in the 30's tomorrow night). Pan has holes in the bottom, crust turned out perfectly crisp, yet chewy in the center. Paired it with a 6 month old Pinot Grigio made this Spring. I'm in heaven, I think.


----------



## ibglowin

No words required I think......


----------



## ceeaton

Words would ruin the moment.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Com'on, two days and no new food? You have forced me to beat you into submission with more Friday pizza.



Leftovers for two days will do that. Nice pies!


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, had a nice dinner tonight. Today was my birthday, so I decided I wanted to cook something decadent and delectable for dinner. I decided on a kind of surf & turf. I had a grass-fed ribeye steak from a local farm in the freezer. From the local indie grocer, I got a salmon steak (that is, a 1.5"-thick cross-wise slice through the whole fish). I grilled both of these on a smoking hot grill. To (literally) top this off, I made a béarnaise sauce. This was the first béarnaise sauce I have made (although it is not that different than a hollandaise sauce, which I have made before.) However, I made this the "modern" way -- put the egg yolks in a blender, and add the butter to it while pulsing the blender. Much easier than whisking. It came out from the blender a bit thin, but I heated it on the stovetop to about 150F, and it thickened up immensely. Still, it takes some care to get it right!! My wife made roasted artichoke, and also roasted carrots with a garlic/ginger/scallions salsa that was better than everything else!! This was all very heavenly.


----------



## Steve_M

Happy Birthday Paul!
Sounds like your birthday was treated with a fantastic meal.

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Well, had a nice dinner tonight. Today was my birthday, so I decided I wanted to cook something decadent and delectable for dinner. I decided on a kind of surf & turf. I had a grass-fed ribeye steak from a local farm in the freezer. From the local indie grocer, I got a salmon steak (that is, a 1.5"-thick cross-wise slice through the whole fish). I grilled both of these on a smoking hot grill. To (literally) top this off, I made a béarnaise sauce. This was the first béarnaise sauce I have made (although it is not that different than a hollandaise sauce, which I have made before.) However, I made this the "modern" way -- put the egg yolks in a blender, and add the butter to it while pulsing the blender. Much easier than whisking. It came out from the blender a bit thin, but I heated it on the stovetop to about 150F, and it thickened up immensely. Still, it takes some care to get it right!! My wife made roasted artichoke, and also roasted carrots with a garlic/ginger/scallions salsa that was better than everything else!! This was all very heavenly.



Sounds great. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Runningwolf

Happy Birthday Paul!


----------



## geek

Happy birthday Paul..and many more in health to celebrate..!!


----------



## ceeaton

Happy b-day Paul. Many more. Many great people were born in October, you and I were two of them. In celebration of your birthday I willed the Eagles to actually play a whole game.

The celebratory dinner included a kid favorite, Chicken wings. some with buffalo wing sauce, the others with a Texas bbq sauce recipe my Mom received when in the Air Force at Lackland AFB in San Antonio.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks definitely good enough to eat Craig! What was the BBQ sauce from TX?


----------



## Steve_M

Tonight we had some friends over who never had lobster so.....



That was the first course. 



Smoked brisket, rub was salt, pepper, chipotle, chili powder and a touch of Old Bay. Apple wood provided the smoke 8.5 hours on the Weber. 

Steve


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good Steve! You had better have something to pair with those!


----------



## sour_grapes

Thank you all for the birthday greetings. We had a really nice day, especially capped off with that decadent dinner. Worked my a$$ off today on house chores, then went to a friend's house for a yummy chicken curry dinner. 

@Steve_M, I think I prefer _your_ surf and turf to _mine._ That looks heavenly. If only you worked béarnaise sauce into it, it would be perfect!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Looks definitely good enough to eat Craig! What was the BBQ sauce from TX?



Two large onions peeled and cut thick, two lemons cut thick, rind and all, 1 cup water, 1/2 cup vinegar (I usually use cider), 2 TBS prepared mustard (usually ball park yellow) and 1/4 cup butter (can omit to reduce fat calories), 1 tsp ground pepper, 1/2 tsp ground cayenne pepper. Simmer for 20 minutes uncovered, then add 2 TBS Worcestershire sauce, 1 cup Heinz ketchup. Bring to a boil then remove from heat and cool.

That was from memory since I'm at work, will update amounts if I was wrong or forgot something after I get home tonight.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Steve_M said:


> Tonight we had some friends over who never had lobster so.....
> View attachment 25191
> 
> 
> That was the first course.
> 
> View attachment 25192
> 
> Smoked brisket, rub was salt, pepper, chipotle, chili powder and a touch of Old Bay. Apple wood provided the smoke 8.5 hours on the Weber.
> 
> Steve



How many pounds was that brisket? It looks fantastic. I have been wanting to try a brisket on my Weber but have stuck to mostly spares and baby backs.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Hey Steve- how many pounds was that brisket? It looks fantastic. I have been wanting to do a brisket on my Weber but have stuck to mostly spares and baby backs.


----------



## Thig

I cooked some ribs yesterday, they turned out great.


----------



## Steve_M

ibglowin said:


> Looking good Steve! You had better have something to pair with those!




Mike,
We had s bottle of Cabarel I don't know what blend it consists of but was loaded with fruit and went perfectly with the brisket


----------



## Steve_M

Matty_Kay said:


> Hey Steve- how many pounds was that brisket? It looks fantastic. I have been wanting to do a brisket on my Weber but have stuck to mostly spares and baby backs.



Matty,
This was not the full packer which normally would come in around 11 lbs. or more. This was the flat weighed in at 7.5 lbs. I cranked the smoker up at about 6:30 a.m. and had the brisket on by 7:15. Took it off at around 4:00 p.m. and let it sit in a makeshift cambro for another hour or so.

Steve


----------



## Steve_M

sour_grapes said:


> @Steve_M, I think I prefer _your_ surf and turf to _mine._ That looks heavenly. If only you worked béarnaise sauce into it, it would be perfect!



Paul,
I have never made a béarnaise sauce! Now I am going to have to give that a try for sure.

Steve


----------



## sour_grapes

Steve_M said:


> Paul,
> I have never made a béarnaise sauce! Now I am going to have to give that a try for sure.
> 
> Steve



Now, Steve, you know I was just funnin' you. (Although bearnaise sauce is mighty tasty!)

As for the blend of your "Caberel" wine, the googler says that it is Syrah and Cab Sauv: http://www.vinaglobo.de/shop/show_product.php?products_id=469


----------



## ceeaton

Not dinner but desert. Made two pumpkin pies and an apple one too. We have a group that meets every 2nd Tuesday and it is my turn to bring the food and run the video. Also made an extra pumpkin pie to take to work per popular request. We usually have more goodies at work but it has dropped off lately, think everyone is in reduced calorie mode to make room for the holiday eating binge.


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights Birthday Bash Dinner!


----------



## JohnT

*Sunday sauce*

Last Saturday, I had a friend over to cook and just hang out. We first ran to the local "Bottle King" for a couple of cases of good stuff. 

When we got back, we pulled a cork and set to work making her "Sunday Sauce". This has a full rack of ribs, hot sausage, and really nice meatballs all simmered together for 3.5 hours! Served over rigatoni and some of the spoils from bottle king... YUM!

I also made 3 loaves of home made (from scratch) whole wheat bread (50% bread flour, 50% whole wheat flour, salt, and yeast bloomed in 1.24 cups of water (with a tsp of sugar added)

Dessert was strawberry shortcake. Nice and light! 

Picture below of the sauce, bread, and some of the wines we polished off....

For Sunday, I just made a simple roast chicken...


----------



## JohnT

CEEATON, 

Any way that you could share your apple pie and pumpkin pie recipes?


----------



## ibglowin

Ribs and Italian Sausage! Dang why the heck did I not think of that!


----------



## Steve_M

JohnT said:


> Last Saturday, I had a friend over to cook and just hang out. We first ran to the local "Bottle King" for a couple of cases of good stuff.
> 
> When we got back, we pulled a cork and set to work making her "Sunday Sauce". This has a full rack of ribs, hot sausage, and really nice meatballs all simmered together for 3.5 hours! Served over rigatoni and some of the spoils from bottle king... YUM!
> 
> I also made 3 loaves of home made (from scratch) whole wheat bread (50% bread flour, 50% whole wheat flour, salt, and yeast bloomed in 1.24 cups of water (with a tsp of sugar added)
> 
> Dessert was strawberry shortcake. Nice and light!
> 
> Picture below of the sauce, bread, and some of the wines we polished off....
> 
> For Sunday, I just made a simple roast chicken...




John,
I love dunking a chunk of bread in the sauce while its cooking! Just can't let anyone see me doing it[emoji56]
Also the 7 Zins wine is awesome!!
Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

@JohnT: Great looking sauce. I really enjoy the Ghost Pines and Indian Wells too!


----------



## JohnT

All three wines were great. I already was a fan of the ghost pines and Indian wells, but have never had the 7 deadly zins. My friend suggested it and then I remembered folks raving about it on this site. It was superb! 

As usual, this site never steers me wrong!


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> All three wines were great. I already was a fan of the ghost pines and Indian wells, but have never had the 7 deadly zins. My friend suggested it and then I remembered folks raving about it on this site. It was superb!
> 
> As usual, this site never steers me wrong!



Yeah, these are three of my favorite wines. I don't spring for the Ghost Pines that often. 7 Deadly used to be my "house red" until I took up winemaking. And Indian Wells? Delish!


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> CEEATON,
> 
> Any way that you could share your apple pie and pumpkin pie recipes?



Very simple recipes. 

For the crusts (from Better Home and Gardens generic cookbook). 3/4C chilled crisco, add to 2 cups flour w/pinch o salt, use fork to incorporate crisco into flour, making pea sized crumbs, add chilled (I put ice in it) water a TBS at a time until workable into a single ball (usually 6 or 7 TBS). Split ball of dough into two equal parts, wrap in plastic wrap and chill in fridge for at least 1 hour. After 1 hour, put on lightly floured surface and roll into the shape of your pan. You can figure out what to do from there.

Pumpkin filling: From Libby's large can of pure pumpkin (makes two 9" pies). Add pure pumpkin to mixing bowl, add 2 cans (8 oz I think) of unsweetened condensed milk, 1 1/2 cups sugar (I only use 3/4 cup) and spices (I think it was ginger, cinnamon, clove and nutmeg, see Libby's can for details). After mixed pour in pan w/crust. Bake (start at 400 for 10 minutes, reduce to 350 for 40-50 minutes)

Apple filling: slice 6 cups granny smith apples w/o skins, seeds, etc. Add 1/2 cup sugar (I only add 1/4 cup so I can taste the apples). Place apples in crust filled pan, place other crust over top, crimp, fork the top crust to allow steam to escape. Bake 375 for I think 45-50 minutes or until desired browness of top crust. Can cover edge of crust for 1st 25 minutes and remove for remaining time. Some add cinnamon to apples, my family prefers I don't do that, and they rule, I serve.

These are the way my grandma made them years ago when I used to "help" her cook.

Hope that helps and that I didn't omit something, from memory, at work and working hard as you can tell.


----------



## ceeaton

Started up some pulled pork for dinner tonight. Better half has class tonight so she'll be long gone to class before I get home. This way it's ready to go when she walks in the door, all she has to do is "pull" it with two forks.

Used the charcoal grill because I ran out of propane the other night. Added some pecan chips when searing the pork roast since pecan seems to be the wood of the month in October.


----------



## ibglowin

Crock Pot pulled pork! NOOOOOOOOO

Just kidding, great way to do this on a week night for sure!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Just kidding, great way to do this on a week night for sure!



Yeah, and I think searing on a charcoal grill for flavor is a stroke of genius! I may have to give this a try.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, and I think searing on a charcoal grill for flavor is a stroke of genius! I may have to give this a try.



Once again, credit to Alton Brown. You can really taste the charcoal flavor (and pecan) when you sear it for only a couple of minutes. Also drives my neighbor next door and downwind crazy that early in the morning (was just getting light).


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Once again, credit to Alton Brown. You can really taste the charcoal flavor (and pecan) when you sear it for only a couple of minutes. Also drives my neighbor next door and downwind crazy that early in the morning (was just getting light).



Hah! Coincidentally, I came across this article this afternoon: http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/01/23/the-unfulfilled-promise-of-the-crock-pot-an-unlikely-symbol-of-womens-equality/


----------



## Rocky

JohnT, I, for one, am shocked at your posting. You went to Bottle King for "a couple cases of good stuff!?" I would think that you, of all people, would go to your cellar for the "good stuff." 

BTW, the bread looks great and so does the sauce. The picture you have with the bread perched above the sauce about to do a "dive" into it is where I would be with a glass of wine in the other hand.


----------



## Runningwolf

ceeaton said:


> Very simple recipes.
> 
> For the crusts (from Better Home and Gardens generic cookbook). 3/4C chilled crisco, add to 2 cups flour w/pinch o salt, use fork to incorporate crisco into flour, making pea sized crumbs, add chilled (I put ice in it) water a TBS at a time until workable into a single ball (usually 6 or 7 TBS). Split ball of dough into two equal parts, wrap in plastic wrap and chill in fridge for at least 1 hour. After 1 hour, put on lightly floured surface and roll into the shape of your pan. You can figure out what to do from there.
> 
> Pumpkin filling: From Libby's large can of pure pumpkin (makes two 9" pies). Add pure pumpkin to mixing bowl, add 2 cans (8 oz I think) of unsweetened condensed milk, 1 1/2 cups sugar (I only use 3/4 cup) and spices (I think it was ginger, cinnamon, clove and nutmeg, see Libby's can for details). After mixed pour in pan w/crust. Bake (start at 400 for 10 minutes, reduce to 350 for 40-50 minutes)
> 
> Apple filling: slice 6 cups granny smith apples w/o skins, seeds, etc. Add 1/2 cup sugar (I only add 1/4 cup so I can taste the apples). Place apples in crust filled pan, place other crust over top, crimp, fork the top crust to allow steam to escape. Bake 375 for I think 45-50 minutes or until desired browness of top crust. Can cover edge of crust for 1st 25 minutes and remove for remaining time. Some add cinnamon to apples, my family prefers I don't do that, and they rule, I serve.
> 
> These are the way my grandma made them years ago when I used to "help" her cook.
> 
> Hope that helps and that I didn't omit something, from memory, at work and working hard as you can tell.




Another trick for Pie Crust. Use 50% vodka instead of all water. It gives you the moisture for the dough and then evaporates away for a nice crust.


----------



## Runningwolf

ceeaton said:


> Once again, credit to Alton Brown. You can really taste the charcoal flavor (and pecan) when you sear it for only a couple of minutes. Also drives my neighbor next door and downwind crazy that early in the morning (was just getting light).



Craig, I also add a few charcoal briquets in my gas grill and smoker just to get some of that charcoal flavor.

How do you light your charcoal? I like to use the chimney with paper. When I cook with charcoal, sometimes I will start another batch of charcoal in the chimney. I cook the steaks indirectly on the grill then sear them right over the chimney as it is so hot and direct.


----------



## Boatboy24

Fried egg sandwich on an English Muffin with extra sharp cheddar. Sometimes, you just have to clean out the fridge. It was way better than expected with the 2013 Chilean Malbec.


----------



## JohnT

Rocky said:


> JohnT, I, for one, am shocked at your posting. You went to Bottle King for "a couple cases of good stuff!?" I would think that you, of all people, would go to your cellar for the "good stuff."
> 
> BTW, the bread looks great and so does the sauce. The picture you have with the bread perched above the sauce about to do a "dive" into it is where I would be with a glass of wine in the other hand.


 
Thanks for the kind words! Every once in a while, I like to go commercial to avoid developing "Cellar Pallet". Interesting article linked below..

http://vintagetexas.com/blog/?tag=cellar-palate


----------



## ceeaton

Runningwolf said:


> Craig, I also add a few charcoal briquets in my gas grill and smoker just to get some of that charcoal flavor.
> 
> How do you light your charcoal? I like to use the chimney with paper. When I cook with charcoal, sometimes I will start another batch of charcoal in the chimney. I cook the steaks indirectly on the grill then sear them right over the chimney as it is so hot and direct.



Dan, I light mine the same way, Weber Chimney with paper. Ran out of propane earlier this week, had some charcoal but no working lighter. Luckily the neighbor had a second one she didn't like!

When I use the smoker I light another batch in the chimney starter on that little weber I had a picture of earlier. I've done tuna steaks on top before, it's like cooking on jet engine exaust, very quick, especially tuna!


----------



## Steve_M

What I find when using Weber smoker, is I will fill charcoal ring with unlit coals pour a chimney full of lit coals over ring. I have added whatever wood chunks I am smoking with throughout the coals. So far, I have gone 10 hours holding 225-250 F without a need to add more charcoal. 

Steve


----------



## ceeaton

I usually am not that organized. I find myself going to the grocery store after church on Sunday and seeing a roasting chicken on sale, buy it, take it home, then try and get a fire going quick enough to finish the bird by dinner time (6 pm is normal). Sometimes I preheat the bird on the gas grill with a foil back of wood chips just to get it heated up a little.

When I cook like that I actually rarely have to add any charcoal, only if I cook a second bird late into the evening to cut up for lunches/chicken salad etc. I usually have quite a bit of charcoal that doesn't burn completely that I put back in the chimney on another day and use for burgers/dogs/searing pork roasts during the week.


----------



## Boatboy24

Grass fed NY Strip cooked over lump charcoal and a hint of pecan with a blue cheese crust. Took what was left of last night's Malbec and made a lazy man's reduction. Grilled asparagus and a salad, along with some rosemary bread.


----------



## CGish

Pork shoulder brisket cooked at 57C in the sous vide and then seared in a cast iron pan. Served with a loaded baked potato, steamed mixed vegetables, and a glass of wine.


----------



## ceeaton

Let's get it rolling. Know ya'll have some fantastic dishes you made tonight, so share and make us all hungry. Or is that Hungary...

I was planning two chicken dishes this weekend. Using the indoor oven helps heat the house since I heard the heat pump turn on early this morning for the first time (went down to 37*F, wifey had some ice on the windshield at 5 am). But I got two 20lb bottles of propane filled ($17, new record low), so I needed to use the grill. Found a "London boil" cut o beef for $3.99 lb so I couldn't resist. London broil, twice baked taters, broccoli, no horse ovaries. Paired it with a Labatts blue (wife studying so water for her).


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> Let's get it rolling. Know ya'll have some fantastic dishes you made tonight, so share and make us all hungry. Or is that Hungary...
> 
> I was planning two chicken dishes this weekend. Using the indoor oven helps heat the house since I heard the heat pump turn on early this morning for the first time (went down to 37*F, wifey had some ice on the windshield at 5 am). But I got two 20lb bottles of propane filled ($17, new record low), so I needed to use the grill. Found a "London boil" cut o beef for $3.99 lb so I couldn't resist. London broil, twice baked taters, broccoli, no horse ovaries. Paired it with a Labatts blue (wife studying so water for her).



now that does not seem very hungarian....


----------



## ceeaton

I figured you'd see that but not call me to task. Now what could I make tomorrow that involves chicken and be Hungarian? It needs to be kid friendly or they'll kick me out of the kitchen.


----------



## ibglowin

PF Changs to go tonight. Kung Po Scallops went VERY well with the Kung Fu Girl Riesling!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was a special birthday for SWMBO. After a starter course of truffle salami and Comte cheese, the main meal had oven-roasted potato slices with fresh fennel, a salad of roasted beets dressed in a shallot/oil/tarragon/balsamic vinegar mixture, and a rack of lamb with garlic, rosemary, thyme, etc. We washed this down with a Valpolicella Ripasso. Excellent offering all the way around!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight was a special birthday for SWMBO. After a starter course of truffle salami and Comte cheese, the main meal had oven-roasted potato slices with fresh fennel, a salad of roasted beets dressed in a shallot/oil/tarragon/balsamic vinegar mixture, and a rack of lamb with garlic, rosemary, thyme, etc. We washed this down with a Valpolicella Ripasso. Excellent offering all the way around!



Sounds fantastic. You need to start posting some pics of this stuff.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did some simple grilled salmon tonight with a honey/ginger/soy marinade. Basic salad with a sesame ginger dressing.


----------



## CGish

I love fish, and that marinade combination sounds amazing. 

Given that my dinner was Little Caesar's pizza, it sounds even better!


----------



## ibglowin

What no tall glass of Magnesium Sulfate Heptahydrate? 



sour_grapes said:


> T We washed this down with a Valpolicella Ripasso.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> What no tall glass of Magnesium Sulfate Heptahydrate?



Mike, are you feeling a little bloated? We are doing fine here! 

(Well.... that is not entirely true. My wife often says that I am full of sh!t -- maybe I should take a glass as you suggest!)


----------



## ibglowin

We had a family get together and grilled some boneless steaks I picked up from Costco. 4 nice steaks were ~$40! They were choice, not prime. Where is JohnT and his truck when I need him! LOL

Anyways they turned out FANTASTIC! Only had my folks old rickety propane grill. Cooked them medium rare to medium. Paired with some of those Main St. Bistro Potatoes au Gratin and a nice Field of Greens salad.







We paired with them with the 2013 H3 Cabernet Sauvignon. Went well but....... The H3 is not what it used to be. The last two years it is just OK IMHO. It used to OVER deliver on QPR and now, it kinda under delivers with what I/we have come to expect. I used to give it 5 Stars on QPR and now, only about 3 Stars. Production has skyrocketed in the the last several years (162,000 cases in 2012 for the Cabernet) so I suppose something had to give. It just seems like its thin(er) and the finish is not anywhere what it was. Oak is just an afterthought and not something that hits you the moment your nose goes into the glass...... Still not a bad wine, just not the GREAT wine it once was. In comparison the J Bookwalter Notebook 5NV is the same price as the H3 production is only 10,000 cases and it is still a smoking wine for the money. 4.5 Stars on QPR on that one.


----------



## JohnT

Guess what is on the menu this week.. 

here is a hint.. This is from this week's circular...


----------



## ibglowin

Hey they found a truck on the side of the road like you did John! Like the ad says......... *WOW!*


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Guess what is on the menu this week..
> 
> here is a hint.. This is from this week's circular...



Hey, the Progresso Tomato with some Provolone Toasted Cheese sandwiches is a family favorite. Good choice!


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> Hey, the Progresso Tomato with some Provolone Toasted Cheese sandwiches is a family favorite. Good choice!


 

Nope.. talking about the other thing!


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey had class tonight, so made up some ground turkey w/taco-like spices this morning so she could whip up some quick quesadillas for the kids before she left the house. She usually just uses the meat and some cheese. I tend to add whatever I can find in the fridge, like leftover refried beans, some con queso cheese. Usually serve with some medium taco sauce for a quick meal. Grilled on the propane grill so I could enjoy the absolutely beautiful evening outside before it got dark.


----------



## Boatboy24

T-bone, crash hot potatoes (thank you, Pioneer Woman), sautéed brocollini with shallot, garlic, lemon zest and EVOO.


----------



## ceeaton

Last night was pizza night, but I am watching my food intake (beer and wine are a protected food group), so I just had a piece of pepperoni pizza, sigh. Didn't want a whole grilled pie in the fridge or I'd pick at it all weekend.

But today, I have reason to celebrate. Thursday was oldest daughter's b-day, and today we celebrate (tomorrow they all go to MIL and I stay home (yea)). She didn't know what she wanted for her special meal, so after looking at the weather forecast, I suggested a Weber meal. What a beautiful day!

Pictures of the raw materials, hopefully will add the finished product in about four hours.

Only other known item included for dinner is an ice cream cake...a Type I diabetics dream desert! Lot's o' insulin will be flowing tonight!


----------



## Steve_M

Craig,
How long and what temp do you smoke the ribs for?

Steve


----------



## ceeaton

Steve_M said:


> Craig,
> How long and what temp do you smoke the ribs for?
> 
> Steve



Steve, usually 250*F to 300*F for four hours. When I do them in the oven, 200*F max. Today the day started out great, but the wind picked up and I had to close two of the bottom louvers on the Weber bullet to keep the temp down. At one point I hit 425*F which is way too high and will dry the ribs out, even with all that fat. Then the clouds rolled in and the temp dropped 10 deg, so I moved them to foil on the grill. Stilled turned out really good, kids ate them and never added any bbq sauce, the Powder Puff ribs rub was enough (primarily celery seed/black pepper/paprika/kosher salt). Also added some apple juice to the foil wraps when I moved them to the grill.

Edit: added image of left overs - will probably be my din-din tomorrow evening since my family is abandoning me.


----------



## Steve_M

Eggplant parm Trader Joes, Penfolds Shiraz/cab


----------



## Steve_M

Craig,
Cool thanks I have not done ribs as much as I have brisket. 
Steve


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Steve, usually 250*F to 300*F for four hours.



They can take that much heat? I am going to smoke three full racks of baby backs tomorrow for us and some friends. I had been planning to try to keep the temperatures down to 200*F or so. It would be easier on me if I can go as high as your numbers. So I am glad I read this post, as long as you are sure?

Thanks!


----------



## tonyt

Osso Bucco , Risotto a la Amarone in a crisp Parmigiano bowl. With 2012 Meglioli Amarone


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> They can take that much heat? I am going to smoke three full racks of baby backs tomorrow for us and some friends. I had been planning to try to keep the temperatures down to 200*F or so. It would be easier on me if I can go as high as your numbers. So I am glad I read this post, as long as you are sure?
> 
> Thanks!



I've done ribs as high as 350. The lower temps allow more time for connective tissue to break down, but they still come out pretty good.


----------



## Boatboy24

You're killing me, Tony!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> They can take that much heat? I am going to smoke three full racks of baby backs tomorrow for us and some friends. I had been planning to try to keep the temperatures down to 200*F or so. It would be easier on me if I can go as high as your numbers. So I am glad I read this post, as long as you are sure?
> 
> Thanks!



If you can keep them at 200 to 225*F that is great, like Jim said they can go higher. The wind picked up as the cooking progressed, so I was battling it spiking when I opened all three vents to get it going, and a quick loss of heat when I closed up two or more of the vents to cool it down.

I think the meat was a little dryer than usual but still enjoyable.


----------



## Jericurl

I'm trying to convince Manthing we need to attempt a Wellington tonight. I'm not sure if we should go with beef or salmon. But I think the wine will most definitely be the Oregon Pinot Noir we made.


----------



## ceeaton

My family abandoned me today (not too upset) so I decided to grill something I haven't had for a while. Tuna, the other white meat.

Will have plenty of leftovers for lunches if my oldest son doesn't find it. Leftovers already packaged and hidden in the lower back of the refrigerator.


----------



## Runningwolf

..and cooked over charcoal. I bet it was awesome.


----------



## ceeaton

A few pecan pieces in there too, it was wonderful. Little pink in the middle, excellent flavor. Had problems not eating all of it. Look forward to lunch tomorrow.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> If you can keep them at 200 to 225*F that is great, like Jim said they can go higher.



I wound up cooking them in foil for 2 hours in the smoker using propane at 220 or so. Then I took the foil off and lit the charcoal. They spent another 2 hours +/- in this condition at about 250-300.

They were pretty good, but I was surprised that they were not particularly tender. Tender enough, but they were NOT falling off the bone. The neighbors raved and raved, but they may have been being polite. (The flavor was pretty good!)


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I wound up cooking them in foil for 2 hours in the smoker using propane at 220 or so. Then I took the foil off and lit the charcoal. They spent another 2 hours +/- in this condition at about 250-300.
> 
> They were pretty good, but I was surprised that they were not particularly tender. Tender enough, but they were NOT falling off the bone. The neighbors raved and raved, but they may have been being polite. (The flavor was pretty good!)



I think like Jim said in an earlier post, low and slow allows for more of the connective tissue to break down. Don't tell any smoking purists but mine are actually more fall apart tender when I do them in foil in the oven at 225*F with a braising liquid, ala Alton Brown.


----------



## JohnT

I took the niece apple picking. I have not really ever spent time with this niece and I am happy to say it was time well spent. 

The gold was to make pies. Not having a clear idea on just how many apples go into a pie, we picked about 2 grocery bags full. 

Yea, I know what you are thinking... Way, Way too much!

I ended up making 5 pies so far and have only processed about half of the apples... Here is a picture of two of them (before baking)...

Here is the recipe if you guys want to review and make suggested improvements..

2 rolls of pre made crust (top of pie and bottom of pie). they are cheap and save a lot of time.

7.5 cups of apples (peeled and cut into nice size chunks). Add a dash of lemon juice to prevent apples from turning brown

1.5 tblsp corn starch
1 cup of sugar 
good shots of cinnamon and nutmeg
filling was stirred in a bowl, then added to pie.

bake at 400 for 1 hour.

cover pie with clean tea towel to keep the crust from drying out.

cool and either freeze or eat..


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Opening day I got my buck. Lots of work butchering and wrapping the Venison. Tonight I reminded myself why its worth it. Thinly sliced floured backstrap lightly fried in olive oil, served alongside mushroom fried rice, steamed veggies, and my SF Sourdough bread. Life is good!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

ceeaton said:


> I think like Jim said in an earlier post, low and slow allows for more of the connective tissue to break down. Don't tell any smoking purists but mine are actually more fall apart tender when I do them in foil in the oven at 225*F with a braising liquid, ala Alton Brown.



Craig, I like to smoke but I have ribs down so perfect. I will not even try them in my smoker. I cannot believe what people are smoking; hard eggs, cheescake, other deserts, cheese and other odd things. I had to try meatloaf after seeing so many people doing it. It was ok but no way as good as in the oven. I did a prime rib a few weeks ago in the smoker that was to die for. Also did brisket that was awesome. Thinking about getting some pork bellies and trying my hand at some bacon.


----------



## Steve_M

When I had my restaurant we would slow cook ribs in oven with a basic rub then covered in Coca Cola covered with Saran Wrap. Then a brief time on grill with bbq sauce to finish. One of our most popular dish. 

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Runningwolf said:


> Craig, I like to smoke but I have ribs down so perfect. I will not even try them in my smoker. I cannot believe what people are smoking; hard eggs, cheescake, other deserts, cheese and other odd things. I had to try meatloaf after seeing so many people doing it. It was ok but no way as good as in the oven. I did a prime rib a few weeks ago in the smoker that was to die for. Also did brisket that was awesome. Thinking about getting some pork bellies and trying my hand at some bacon.



Dan,

I strongly recommend home made bacon. It's simple and the results are just awesome. That reminds me, I'm overdue for some. Now that temps are cooling off, it may be time.


----------



## JohnT

montanaWineGuy said:


> Opening day I got my buck. Lots of work butchering and wrapping the Venison. Tonight I reminded myself why its worth it. Thinly sliced floured backstrap lightly fried in olive oil, served alongside mushroom fried rice, steamed veggies, and my SF Sourdough bread. Life is good!!!


 

Feel free to send me some back strap any time!!!


----------



## ceeaton

You all make me hungry. Wrong thread to view when restricting my caloric intake.


----------



## Boatboy24

Lazy man's fish tacos. Trader Joe's fish nuggets, with some home made sauce, store bought pico de gallo, cilantro and cheese. 

Still delicious, and exactly what my 8 year old birthday boy wanted.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Boatboy24 said:


> Still delicious, and exactly what my 8 year old birthday boy wanted.



Yeah, right? More likely he wanted an all hotdog sandwich, i.e. extra ketchup, no bun, no silver/plastic-ware, just the DOG. Come'on fess up...


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Steve_M

I like it!

Steve


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


>


 

He is not nearly as good looking as his brother!


----------



## ceeaton

Friday, Pizza night. After abstaining from grilling a pizza last week, had to make one, so I back engineered the process. Try to reduce calories, so I reduced the pizza size. The "two meal" pizza; dinner tonight and lunch tomorrow. Used one cup of flour to make the dough, still turned out larger than I expected. Mushrooms, pepperoni, broccoli, onions and a few "pizza" pepper flakes.

Next week I'll need a seeing eye dog or a better light in the garage. Added to this weekends project list.


----------



## ibglowin

Made the Chicken Pesto Bake once again. This time, pounding the breast meat flat, and seasoned the breast meat with some Emeril's Essence. Winner winner chicken dinner for sure!


----------



## bakervinyard

"cool and either freeze or eat.."
Hey John you will get a better pie if you freeze it raw, then thaw in the refrigerator over night, then bake it. if you freeze it after baking the apples will get really mushy.
thanks Bakervinyard


----------



## Runningwolf

Beef Brisket coated in mustard then sprinkled Montreal Steak Seasoning, ground pepper and kosher salt on it. Next I capped it off with brown sugar. It'll go in the smoker 7 am tomorrow!


----------



## Runningwolf

Brisket finally hit 155° internal temp. Now to wrap in foil and put it back in till it reaches 185°


----------



## ceeaton

Dan, I haven't done a brisket yet (I know, just not my wife's favorite meal). Is the foil @ 155*F to help preserve some moisture in the meat until it hits 185? Just wondering because in the picture it looks plenty moist.

How did it turn out?


----------



## Boatboy24

Need some sliced pics, Dan!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Forgive me guys but I started carving and forgot all about pictures. I got it at GFS and it was about 14 pounds. I cut it in half and froze half. Below is the recipe I follow taken from a facebook page for smoking.

The night before, I spread out several sheets of plastic wrap and laid the brisket on top. I trimmed some of the thickest fat deposits down so that the fat was about 1/4" thick.

Next, I rubbed a generous amount of yellow mustard all over the brisket and followed that up with Montreal Steak and Cajun seasoning. Finally, I put a layer of brown sugar on the brisket. I wrapped it tightly with the plastic wrap, stuck it on a rimmed baking sheet (this is important as some liquid will leak out of it while it sits), and put it in the fridge overnight. The next morning I took it out of the fridge a little over an hour before I wanted to put it into the smoker.


Ready for the Smoker
Outside on the deck, I got the smoker fired up to 225F. The recipe called for 250F, but I was not in a hurry and decided to turn a down a notch, having seen 225F for most other smoked brisket recipes I'd looked at. 


Brisket in the smoker, fat side up. Protip: don't stand there with the door open for five minutes taking pictures!
With the smoker heated, I put the brisket in fat side up. This ensures that the fat bastes the meat as it melts and runs off. I added some water in the steel dish below the brisket to help keep the brisket moist, stuck the temperature probe into the deepest part of the brisket, and closed the door. Before heading inside, I added a cup of hickory woodchips to the chip tray via a hopper that inserts in the side of the smoker. With this smoker there's no need to worry about soaking the chips before adding them, which is convenient.





The temperature sometimes rises a few degrees above the setpoint as the wood chips are burning
I monitored the meat's internal temperature with the remote control unit that comes with the smoker. After roughly 2-1/2 hours the temperature hit 155F and it was time to wrap the brisket in foil. Using these fantastic insulated food gloves, I was easily able to remove the brisket, wrap it up and put it back into the smoker. The goal was to get the internal temperature up to 185F, which came about 1-1/2 hour after I'd wrapped the brisket in foil.


Ready to slice!
Once I removed the brisket, I kept it wrapped and let it rest for 30 minutes. I then sliced it, cutting across the grain of the meat. Served with some BBQ sauce, it was as good a brisket as I've had! And incredibly easy, too.


----------



## JohnT

bakervinyard said:


> "cool and either freeze or eat.."
> Hey John you will get a better pie if you freeze it raw, then thaw in the refrigerator over night, then bake it. if you freeze it after baking the apples will get really mushy.
> thanks Bakervinyard


 

I have to remember that in future. Just made the last 3 pies on Saturday...


----------



## JohnT

On top of making pies on Saturday, I also made Eggplant Parm (you taste even better)

I started by making the sauce... 

I fried a batch of (whole) sweet Italian sausages in olive oil, 
Removed the sausages and poured off most of the fat.
Added diced onion and red bell pepper and added one of my "flavor packs" (summer herbs that I froze with some water).
After reducing a bit, I added 2 quarts of home-canned tomatoes.
I added a small shot of sugar, and added the sausage back into the pot. 
I let the sauce simmer for 3 hours, then added 2 cans of tomato paste.

*Then I made the eggplant parm...*
I peeled and sliced the eggplant. 
place each slice between paper towels for 30 minutes to remove some of the water.
Dredge each piece in flour, then egg, then Progresso Italian Seasoned bread crumbs. 
Fry each piece until GBD. 

*Then I assembled ... *
spread layer of sauce on bottom of roasting pan.
place a layer of fired eggplant. 
add sauce to each eggplant slice. 
all mutz cheese to each slice. 
Repeat. 
Every 2 layers, add dusting of garlic powder, salt, red pepper flake, and parmesan cheese. 
top the whole dish with extra cheese. 
bake at 325 for 1 hour.

Man, was this good (pic 1)! My mom used to make this and it was my favorite dish. It was the first thing I learned how to cook. 

After so many hours of cooking, I relaxed the best way I know. (pic 2), then went "around the world" (but that is another thread)


----------



## JohnT

Runningwolf said:


> Forgive me guys but I started carving and forgot all about pictures.


 
Man, If I had a brisket that looked that good, I would forget about the camera too! 

Honestly, that is the thickest brisket I have ever seen!


----------



## Steve_M

ceeaton said:


> Dan, I haven't done a brisket yet (I know, just not my wife's favorite meal). Is the foil @ 155*F to help preserve some moisture in the meat until it hits 185? Just wondering because in the picture it looks plenty moist.
> 
> 
> 
> How did it turn out?




Wrapping brisket in foil once it reaches155f will allow brisket to power through the stall. This is where the moisture from the fat cap is insulating the meat not allowing it to rise in temperature. You don't have to cover, but it can and has for me stall at anywhere from 155f-162f for 2-3 hours!
The drawback to this is it can also "soften" the bark/crust. What some will do is crank hear up then give it a quick go of it in the hot fire. 

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve you're right and that stall sucks. You wonder what the heck is going on when the temp doesn't move a bit for hours.


----------



## sour_grapes

Runningwolf said:


> Steve you're right and that stall sucks. You wonder what the heck is going on when the temp doesn't move a bit for hours.



Here is a more detailed explanation. (Physicists to the rescue!)
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/craig-goldwyn/physicist-cracks-bbq-mystery_b_987719.html


----------



## ceeaton

Made some cheesesteaks, using steakums, caramelized onions and some mushrooms. I had no morels when I made these, lot's of yummy beef fat and cheese. Used pepper jack cheese for my daughters and cheap processed american cheese for the others (all out of cheez wiz). Added some grilled jalapenos to mine. Served on some nice fluffy Terranettis sub rolls. Topped it off with several glasses of Porter (for me, not the kids, they can make their own).


----------



## Steve_M

Restaurant week girlfriend had lamb chops. (Off the charts!)
I had wild mushroom lasagna ( JohnT had mushrooms on my brain!)
The wine was a Sangiovese:Cab blend nice oak cigar notes. 

Steve


----------



## JohnT

That mushroom lasagna looks FAN_FREAKIN_TASTIC!!!! 

I bet it was buttery, creamy, and full of flavor!


----------



## Steve_M

JohnT said:


> That mushroom lasagna looks FAN_FREAKIN_TASTIC!!!!
> 
> I bet it was buttery, creamy, and full of flavor!




John,
It was absolutely delicious. You said it buttery creamy and the lasagna was housemate gluten free! 

Steve

Fixed my signature


----------



## Runningwolf

I was in Hamilton, Ontario today and ate lunch at a Portuguese Restaurant. The first dish was a steak setting in a very light sauce with a fried egg on it and surrounded with homemade chips. This was followed up with a fish platter with mussels and clams and each one had a shrimp in it. Additionally there was crab legs, fish fillets, more shrimp and I forget what else!


----------



## ibglowin

Baked Chicken Pesto redeux! 

Served over Green Chile Fettuccine this time with extra roasted tomatoes, kalamata olives. This would be on the menu at my dream Triple D Diner!


----------



## ceeaton

Runningwolf said:


> I was in Hamilton, Ontario today and ate lunch at a Portuguese Restaurant. The first dish was a steak setting in a very light sauce with a fried egg on it and surrounded with homemade chips. This was followed up with a fish platter with mussels and clams and each one had a shrimp in it. Additionally there was crab legs, fish fillets, more shrimp and I forget what else!



Dan, that's a big lunch, what did everyone else order?


----------



## Runningwolf

Steak platter was mine. We shared the huge fish platter


----------



## ceeaton

Fryday. Pizza day. Dad feels better, enuf said. One pizza with alfredo sauce, pepperoni and bacon (oldest daughter), one with red sauce w/same condiments, one stomboi (ham, cotto and hard salami, swiss cheese) and a GF pizza w/bacon. Working on a beer but scanning the wine reserves for my next victim.


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> Fryday. Pizza day. Dad feels better, enuf said. One pizza with alfredo sauce, pepperoni and bacon (oldest daughter), one with red sauce w/same condiments, one stomboi (ham, cotto and hard salami, swiss cheese) and a GF pizza w/bacon. Working on a beer but scanning the wine reserves for my next victim.



Omg! So hungry after seeing that! 

Waiting for a Friday invite! 

I'll bring my own fork, knife, and knapkin around my neck!


----------



## ceeaton

Only 3 hours between us. Mi casa es su casa. I'd bet you make a mean crust...plus your sauce is always homemade. FYI: I came inside from doing the lawn for lunch and the stromboi I planned on having for lunch was nowhere to be found. Guess I'll have to make two of those next Friday.


----------



## ibglowin

*Frijoles De La Olla con Carne * (Stewed Pot Beans with Meat)

Pulled out the Insta-Pot for this one, otherwise it would take all day to cook a pot of beans at high altitude. Soaked the beans for about 3 hours. I picked up a nice family pack of boneless country style pork shoulder ribs and cut into nice chunks. Added one onion chopped, one fresh jalepeno chopped, oregano, cumin, coriander, garlic, salt, pepper, one bottle of cerveza of your choice, water. Only took 60 mins in the Insta Pot. The meat was to die for tender, meal in a bowl for sure.


----------



## JohnT

Made a really great beef stew on Saturday.. 

Beef, celery, onions, carrots, potatoes, and a TON of canned mushrooms. 
Served it over buttered egg noodles. A nice chunk of warm, buttered bread on the side. 

Had some 2013 San Gio to go with it.


----------



## JohnT

... 

My Nephew/Godson recently left the monastery. No kidding! He was on target to become a priest, but then realized that the life of the cloth was not for him. His order was in Europe and he was stationed first in Hungary, then in Rome. 

He came home just a couple of months ago and is going through the hard time of trying to build a different life. I really feel bad for him. He has no job, no career, no friends, and nobody that he is dating. On top of all of this, he is settled with the feeling of failure by leaving the monastery. 

I received a text from him on Saturday. He wants to learn how to cook. I asked if he had any specific dish in mind, he said.. "Chicken Parm". No problem! We set a date for this coming Saturday.

I told him that we will not cut corners! Sauce from scratch, Home made Bread, home made pasta, and salad with home made dressing. 

I am so excited to do this. The kid needs something to look forward to, and something social. Since he was stationed in Europe, I never really had a chance to hang out with him. It should be a lot of fun!


----------



## Steve_M

That's awesome John! Have a great time and what better way but through food and wine. 
Steve


----------



## ibglowin

I was actually thinking of joining up! We have a monastery in Abiquiu, NM (Georgia O'Keeffe country) about 45 mins away that is cranking out some of the best craft beer(s) in the State. Love their catch phrase. 

"_Made with Care and Prayer"._

In all serious though I hope he finds his way in whatever direction life leads him. He is lucky to have you as an Uncle.








JohnT said:


> ... My Nephew/Godson recently left the monastery. No kidding! He was on target to become a priest, but then realized that the life of the cloth was not for him. His order was in Europe and he was stationed first in Hungary, then in Rome.


----------



## Runningwolf

John, I can relate to that story. My assistant two ears ago was a former Nun that had just left the Convent about four weeks earlier. She was awesome to work with and we still stay in touch on FB. She left about about 6 weeks for a job more in line of what she was looking for. The best part of her life was her hobbies, hunting and fishing!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I was actually thinking of joining up! We have a monastery in Abiquiu, NM (Georgia O'Keeffe country) about 45 mins away that is cranking out some of the best craft beer(s) in the State. Love their catch phrase.



Well, there is certainly a long tradition there!


----------



## ibglowin

Went out last night to our local Beer Coop's first ever Beer Dinner. 60 places and it sold out in 60mins after the email blast went out a few weeks ago! First "beer" dinner for me. I didn't think beer would pair as well as wine does with food but by golly it really does. The meal was amazing. Even SWMBO who really doesn't like beer could not believe how well the beer went with the food. She actually liked the beer with the food pairings but not so much any beer all by itself. LOL

Here is the menu from last night.

*Menu *


*First Plate*
Coriander dusted scallops, green chile beurre blanc, fried leeks
*Wit Rock*

*Second Plate*
Warm lentil salad, cranberry cardamom vinaigrette, frisee of pancetta
*Little Bird Blonde Ale*

*Third Plate*
Pumpkin pecorino bisque, caramel crème fraiche, spicy fennel sausage
*Green Chile Amber Ale*

*Fourth Plate*
Cocoa-chipotle braised short ribs, roasted fingerling potatoes, swiss chard
*Black Point Stout*

*Fifth Plate*
Sharp Irish cheddar, IPA soda bread, pear ginger compote
*Hoppenheimer IPA*

*Sixth Plate*
Satsuma orange sponge cake, cinnamon milk syrup, passion fruit granita
*Trinity Tripel*

*Beer Tasting Notes*

*Wit Rock * 6.3% ABV
Appearance: Pale Hazy
Aroma: Spicy, Citrus
Flavor: Citrus, Corriander

*Little Bird Blonde Ale* 5.9% ABV
Appearance: Straw, Clear
Aroma: Biscuit, Honey
Flavor: Crisp, Light Hop Bitterness, Bready

*Green Chile Amber Ale * 5.9% ABV
Appearance: Medium Amber
Aroma: Malty, roasted chile
Flavor: smoky, Caramel

*Black Point Stout * 5.6% ABV
Appearance: Dark Brown to Black
Aroma: Roast, Coffee
Flavor: Coffee, Chocolate, Touch of Sweetness

*Hoppenheimer IPA* 6.6% ABV
Appearance: Deep Gold
Aroma: Citrus, Pine
Flavor: Hoppy, Grapefruit, Resinous

*Trinity Tripel* 10.6% ABV
Appearance: Pale Gold, Good Clarity, Effervescent
Aroma: Spicy, Black Pepper, Slight Banana 
Flavor: Grainy, Sweet Malt, Citrus


----------



## JohnT

Wow! at what a bargain at only $60!!


----------



## ibglowin

Only $50 as I am a member! That included (3) 8 oz pours and (3) 4 oz pours as well!



JohnT said:


> Wow! at what a bargain at only $60!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Perfect conversion piece!

Place a cut lemon under the skin of the turkey before roasting. Lighten up the mood at your Thanksgiving meal!


----------



## Julie

Daniel!!!!! . seriously!


----------



## Boatboy24

Runningwolf said:


> Perfect conversion piece!
> 
> Place a cut lemon under the skin of the turkey before roasting. Lighten up the mood at your Thanksgiving meal!



Must've been a little cold on that table!


----------



## ibglowin

Runningwolf said:


> Perfect conversion piece!



What are you talking about? A transgender Turkey!


----------



## sour_grapes

Another slice of breast, please!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Another slice of breast, please!



I appears there's plenty to go around!


----------



## JohnT

So.. 

Just when did Dolly Parton start raising turkeys?


----------



## Steve_M

And you can't stop staring because nothing else to look at 
Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Haven't done any Blue Apron meals in a while, but took delivery of two this week. This is the first, stir fry beef with udon noodles. Not spectacular, but very good, nonetheless. It received unanimous 'thumbs up' from the whole family. If I were to make it again, I'd add a touch of heat, but otherwise, it was really good. 

The EP Amarone wasn't the best pairing, but I was craving Amarone while I was cooking. Sometimes you just have to go with your impulse.


----------



## Boatboy24

I was 'freezer diving' the other day and came across a turkey breast I'd forgotten about. Thawed it out overnight and just put it into a Jack Daniel's-Maple Syrup brine for the night. I'll take it out tomorrow and cook it over a hint of cherry and apple wood.


----------



## geek

Let's see.....


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Let's see.....
> View attachment 25757



Details, please! That looks really good!


----------



## sour_grapes

Having guests over. The menu includes a leg of lamb, which I deboned late last night, seasoned overnight, and am cooking sous vide. Sides include roasted potatoes, butternut squash, roasted purple cauliflower...


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Having guests over. The menu includes a leg of lamb, which I deboned late last night, seasoned overnight, and am cooking sous vide. Sides include roasted potatoes, butternut squash, roasted purple cauliflower...



I gots to get me an Anova SV unit. I'm dying to try the technique. It was on my list for Santa, but I think I need a new barrel more. Dang!


----------



## ibglowin

Last night we made Braised Short Ribs with Chipolte and Cocoa. Served with oven roasted fingerling potatoes and fresh french green beans. 


Went very well with.......


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Details, please! That looks really good!



Looks like a pork chop ceviche from Portugal or Spain to me.


----------



## ceeaton

Alas, went out to dinner on Pizza night, so we delayed it until tonight.

Just want to say that the simple dish I had last night was wonderful. A shroomzilla quesadilla:_ Marinated and grilled Portobello mushrooms, melted mozzarella and provolone cheeses, caramelized onions, black beans and baby spinach. Served with sour cream (and freshly made tomato salsa)…$10_ Paired that with _Hoppy Trails IPA (India Pale Ale) OG: 15 | ABV 6.2 | IBUs: 63 This every day, drinkable American style IPA is a favorite wherever it is served. Our brewers begin with a blend of CTZ, Zythos, Citra and Centennial hops, then finish with a dry hop blend of “C” and Simcoe hops. This IPA can satisfy the “Hop Head” in many of us with its citrus fruit aromas, rich malt bill and golden copper hues._

Pizza night, standard fare. One stromboli (hard and regular salami, two types of ham, swiss cheese, extra sauce on the side), one regular pizza 1/2 pepperoni/plain, one alfredo pizza w/pepperoni, and a plain GF pizza (still in oven). Finishing off my keg of Porter, or is it Stout, depends on the temperature but very filling/satisfying in either case.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Looks like a pork chop ceviche from Portugal or Spain to me.




Haha, you know your stuff... [emoji39]


----------



## geek

Final result. Wife poured some red wine and then went into the oven, came out delicious!!


----------



## ceeaton

Varis, that looks to die for.

Now if I could find a way to brown them on the grill and have them hold their shape in the crock pot all day without falling apart, I'd be good to go. Otherwise it will have to wait for next weekend.


----------



## geek

Thanks Craig. [emoji106]


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I gots to get me an Anova SV unit. I'm dying to try the technique. It was on my list for Santa, but I think I need a new barrel more. Dang!



Jim, how handy are you? I made a temperature controller for my crockpot. I used a commercial temperature controller that turns a solid-state relay on and off. My temperature controller was fairly expensive, but now they are available for dirt cheap: STC-1000http://www.amazon.com/Lerway-All-Purpose-Temperature-Controller-Thermostat/dp/B008KVCPH2

You could brew up your own sous vide rig (assuming you have a crockpot or ricecooker) for less than $50.


----------



## ceeaton

London broil, twice baked potatoes and some veges, yum. GF pumpkin pie for desert.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Jim, how handy are you? I made a temperature controller for my crockpot. I used a commercial temperature controller that turns a solid-state relay on and off. My temperature controller was fairly expensive, but now they are available for dirt cheap: STC-1000http://www.amazon.com/Lerway-All-Purpose-Temperature-Controller-Thermostat/dp/B008KVCPH2
> 
> You could brew up your own sous vide rig (assuming you have a crockpot or ricecooker) for less than $50.



I'm not too handy, but may look into this. I already have an underused crock pot.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight is 'Thanksgiving warm up'. JD/Maple Syrup brined turkey breast cooked on the weber over cherry and apple wood. Roasted red potatoes, haricot vert, and cranberry sauce. Just took the bird off the grill. Pics later.


----------



## ibglowin

Well yea, or none of this ever happened.......... LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Tonight is 'Thanksgiving warm up'. JD/Maple Syrup brined turkey breast cooked on the weber over cherry and apple wood. Roasted red potatoes, haricot vert, and cranberry sauce. Just took the bird off the grill. Pics later.



So you want to be sick of eating turkey _before_ T-day?


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, pics...


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> So you want to be sick of eating turkey _before_ T-day?



Is that possible?


----------



## ceeaton

Best thing about a London Broil dinner the night before is the breakfast the morning after...cheese omelette with mushrooms and diced london broil.


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> Last night we made Braised Short Ribs with Chipolte and Cocoa.


 
They look AMAZING glowin! 

Care to share the recipe?


----------



## JohnT

As I promised, I cooked with the nephew on Saturday. Actually, I ended up cooking with both my Nephew Andrew and my Niece Tara. 

Here was the menu..

Shrimp Cocktail

Romaine Lettuce salad with a warm goat cheese patty, beets, candied walnuts, in a balsamic vinaigrette. 

Chicken Parm with spaghetti, 

Home made whole wheat bread

Chocolate mousse for dessert


We started by getting the sauce started and the bread dough to the point where it needed to rise.

I then had them help me rack some of the 2015 wines and also de-barrel the 2014 reserve. They were a big help and I barely had to life a finger! 

Once we finished racking, it was back to the kitchen. We had everything ready by the time the other guests arrived. There ended up being 7 of us... 1 Niece, 1 brother, 2 nephews, 1 nephew's girlfriend, and my wife and I.

I opened a deep and oaky Spanish rioja first, then went to a nice brunello and then a bottle of my supercab. 

I plan on doing this every month or so. Nobody, it seems, teaches kids today how to cook, and some of the traditional dishes may very well be lost...

Here is a picture of my niece stirring the sauce and nephew breading the chicken..

Gosh this phone of mine takes lousy pictures!


----------



## JohnT

*Words sometimes are not needed...*

Sunday Dinner...........


----------



## ibglowin

I posted it up in the WMT Recipe area.

We had this as the main course of our Beer Pairing Dinner last week and it was amazing. Needless to say the chef wouldn't give out her recipe so we did a bit of googling and found one. Would definitely make this again. Hard to go wrong with slow cooked short ribs!

Braised Short Ribs with Chipotle and Cocoa




JohnT said:


> They look AMAZING glowin!
> 
> Care to share the recipe?


----------



## ceeaton

Got a "free" turkey from the Giant like I do every year. Just forgot that we didn't need one for next Thursday. So since it was a struggle to fit it in the freezer, went ahead and thawed it for five days in the fridge (I think the refrigerator is running a bit cold) and put it on the weber bullet for the morning/afternoon. When I took the second image, it had been on there for about 5 hours. The one side of the breast was 160*F, the other was 147*F. Humph, that is strange. Finally figured out the side towards the prevailing wind was not cooked as well as the other. Never saw that before. Rotated the grate 180* and threw the lid back on for another hour.

Will serve with smashed taters, cranberry sauce, a green vege or two, and a niagara/cranberry beverage.


----------



## geek

yummy....


----------



## Runningwolf

JohnT said:


> Here is a picture of my niece stirring the sauce and nephew breading the chicken..
> 
> Gosh this phone of mine takes lousy pictures!



Looks like operator shakes to me.


----------



## Runningwolf

That Turkey looks awesome!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks perfect, Craig!


----------



## ceeaton

It had really good flavor but dried out a bit. That's the problem with the pre basted or injected turkeys. Really can't brine them too long or they get saltier than the seven seas. Kids still scarfed it down, so that's what is important.

Took the leftover cage and was planning to make soup this morning, but when I got home from a visit to my brother's house I noticed the outside temp had actually risen to 45*F, so my walk-in cooler (the garage) wasn't cold enough to safely keep the cage overnight. So I popped it in the crock pot on low and woke up to an amazing smoked turkey smell.

Will make a nice turkey soup we'll have tomorrow for dinner.


----------



## geek

Had this antipasto and then Salmon last night. At an Italian restaurant.

All delicious ..!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

ceeaton said:


> It had really good flavor but dried out a bit. That's the problem with the pre basted or injected turkeys. Really can't brine them too long or they get saltier than the seven seas.



I'm going to brine for the first time this year. I read you always want to rinse the turkey down inside and out before cooking to avoid the saltiness.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Had this antipasto and then Salmon last night. At an Italian restaurant.
> 
> All delicious ..!!!
> 
> View attachment 25885
> 
> View attachment 25886



Looks like your lipstick came off on your wine glass.


----------



## geek

[emoji3][emoji3]
The restaurant owners are our friends and her dad (Italian) makes wine.
I tasted and smelled a bit of oxidation and wife told me "I like your wine much better..!!"
[emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## ceeaton

Runningwolf said:


> I'm going to brine for the first time this year. I read you always want to rinse the turkey down inside and out before cooking to avoid the saltiness.



The weber site warns not to use a self basting or injected turkey. They suggest using a natural as is turkey w/no additives if you are going to brine it. http://virtualweberbullet.com/turkey3.html


----------



## Runningwolf

I've been reading that also. People said the brine is superior to injection because the entire bird gets the flavor rather than just ribbons of it. I'm a newbe at it so I'm just going off of what others say on the smoking forum.


----------



## ceeaton

Okay, now it's time to start using some turkey leftovers. How about some grilled quesadillas for lunch?


----------



## Boatboy24

Ah, but you CAN brine a 'self basting' turkey. I'd prefer a natural 'non enhanced' bird, but you can go either way.

http://virtualweberbullet.com/whole-turkey-brined-butterball-self-basting.html


----------



## ceeaton

Having the other white meat, pork. Soaked it in some pineapple juice with cumin. Seared on the grill, then baked in the oven topped with pineapple slices. Will serve with a green vege (green beans?), baked mac and cheese, leftover smashed taters and sauerkraut. Eyeing up a bottle of Viognier or Pinot Grigio for my wife, I'll drink something red though it doesn't pair well with the food. That's the foods' problem.


----------



## Boatboy24

@ceeaton: Pinot and pork go well.

Tonight we're doing filets grilled over charcoal and a kiss of pecan. Grilled fingerling potatoes and salad. Also making a red wine reduction sauce to go with the steak. Pairing it up with some of my Trader Joe's Amarone.


----------



## Boatboy24

A pic, so it did happen. This was the best RW reduction I've made. Probably because I started it early and had the patience to do it right. I'm especially pleased with it because I used a kit wine for it. (Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot)


----------



## sour_grapes

I spent much of yesterday and much of today making a real, honest-to-God demi-glace sauce from scratch. This is a "mother sauce" that you can use to build other sauces. I used it to make a Bordelaise sauce (not unlike Jim's wine reduction in the post above). I served this over a faux-Kobe (i.e., Wagyu beef) sirloin. This turned out heavenly. Sides were roasted potato slices and braised Lacinto Kale.


----------



## JohnT

*Turkey!!*

I always cook stuffed turkey in the oven. For those of you who are doing the same, here is what I do... 

First, I truss the bird (a la Alton Brown)...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auQB7D_xB0I[/ame]

I then stuff it. That's right, I said stuff it. They say you should not stuff a turkey, but I have been eating stuffing for 54 years and have never gotten sick.

Then I also use the "diaper" method (again, a la Alton Brown)...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaKOLGIcMGE[/ame]


I absolutely swear by these two methods!


----------



## ceeaton

@JohnT, I wish I could stuff a turkey again. Would have to use Gluten Free breading or make a separate turkey for my 10 yr old son. The heavier grains just don't smell right, I want it like when my Mom or Grandma made it when I was a kid. We just do it in a ceramic covered dish which I uncover for the last 15 minutes to brown it up. Smells so good!

Jim and Paul, you are both getting too high end for me, plus kids from 7 to 16 don't allow for too fancy of a meal. Jim, that looks very good, Paul, no picture, doesn't count.


----------



## Boatboy24

Leftover night.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Jim, how handy are you? I made a temperature controller for my crockpot. I used a commercial temperature controller that turns a solid-state relay on and off. My temperature controller was fairly expensive, but now they are available for dirt cheap: STC-1000http://www.amazon.com/Lerway-All-Purpose-Temperature-Controller-Thermostat/dp/B008KVCPH2
> 
> You could brew up your own sous vide rig (assuming you have a crockpot or ricecooker) for less than $50.



I'm not that handy. But as luck would have it, I got an email from Anova this afternoon and was able to score their SV unit for $99. I couldn't resist. Merry early Christmas to me!!!


----------



## PierreR

This years venison tenderloin, wrapped in home cured/smoked back bacon, seared in a cast iron fry pan, with thin cut shallots. Deglazed with red wine, and reduced. Served with herbed red potatoes. 






For desert, homemade chocolate marble cheesecake. Now to settle into a food coma!


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks amazing @PierreR !


----------



## ceeaton

No pictures, my son and I ate them...Deep fried Talapia fish sandwiches. Celebrating 1/2 day today and a return to work NEXT MONDAY! It's a first, don't think I've ever taken so much time off around turkey day. Work is slow so I will go. Time to clean some bottles and rack some wine, and oh yea, drink some. Have my 35th year HS reunion on Friday, should prove interesting. Haven't seen some of those people since graduation.


----------



## Boatboy24

Burger night tonight. I've been binging on beef since Sunday. Beginning tomorrow, poultry binge.


----------



## wineforfun

Egg whites and brown rice.................after the gym.


----------



## ceeaton

What is left of a very successful turkey pot pie dinner.


----------



## Steve_M

We are headed to place called The Drunken Chef and Raw Bar. Lamb Sharma 4 ways, oysters please!

Steve


----------



## sour_grapes

A nice pre-thanksgiving dinner. A fresh trout that was cooked spiced a la Paul Prudhomme,, and served with a pistachio butter sauce. A polenta with nutmeg and brie. And sauteed escarole with garlic, coriander, fennel, and braised with sherry. All three were mah-ve-lous. Washed down with Bogle Chardonnay (oaked and slightly fat).


----------



## sour_grapes

Steve_M said:


> We are headed to place called The Drunken Chef and Raw Bar. Lamb Sharma 4 ways, oysters please!
> 
> Steve



My father used to bellow "I got ripped off. I ordered a dozen oysters, and only 3 of them worked!"


----------



## ceeaton

Cleaned bottles this morning, racked this afternoon, so busy siphoning, cleaning, re-siphoning, sampling. Wifey put up the lights on the front porch as she does every Christmas season. Helped shed some light on dinner. Didn't want to go all out since the weather forecast was rather iffy, so did a quicky meal. Ham steaks, diced taters with onions and bacon, green beaners. Had with a glass of leftover bordeaux. Was incredibly pleasant and smooth. Better half said she'd drink it if I chilled it (she's getting there, one step at a time). 

So if I can mustard the effort, I will steal a few 375 ml bottles after degassing one of the 5 gallon carboys. Otherwise I'll ketchup on some much needed laundry, bottle cleaning and internet surfing.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got a little lazy with my short ribs and used Campbells "Tavern Roast Beef" slow cooker sauce. I first salted and peppered the ribs, then dredged in flour and seared all sides in a hot pan. Added the sauce and a little Sangiovese/Cab/Merlot and later put in some carrots and celery. Cooked for several hours in the crock pot. Served atop egg noodles.


----------



## ibglowin

Everything is fine. But Short Ribs and egg noodles....... 

Get a rope................ 







Boatboy24 said:


> Got a little lazy with my short ribs and used Campbells "Tavern Roast Beef" slow cooker sauce. I first salted and peppered the ribs, then dredged in flour and seared all sides in a hot pan. Added the sauce and a little Sangiovese/Cab/Merlot and later put in some carrots and celery. Cooked for several hours in the crock pot. Served atop egg noodles.


----------



## JohnT

Made Hungarian pot roast last night.. 

1) took a cheap chuck steak, seared it to a dark brown in a touch of olive oil. 
2) removed the meat, added 1 diced onion, 1 clove garlic, and some fresh mushrooms to the pan. (picture 1) 
3) added some fresh thyme and rosemary to the pan (picture 2) 
4) added caraway seeds, a good palm-full of real paprika and gave it a good stir. 
5) I then added a can of beef stock, a can of water, and 1/2 bottle of wine. (picture 3)

6) Covered and brought to a simmer. I let her go for 5 hours while I dealt with that other 1/2 bottle of wine! 

The meat was tender and moist. It was falling apart as I was pulling it out of the pot. I continued to reduce the liquid in the pot and then added a slurry of water/flour to thicken. 

served over egg noodles (sorry glowin!).

Best part if this is that the meat was perhaps the cheapest cut of meat one can buy. The whole meal (enough for 6 portions easy) came to about $12 (or about $2 per portion).

Cooked at home, had fun, and saved money! Does not get better than that!


----------



## ceeaton

Okay, so I don't have a good football team to root for this year. But I can pretend to support them by eating the local fare. Cheesesteak with onions, green and red peppers, diced jalapenos. Yes, there is some ketchup, Heinz of course, and that is the way I support the "other" PA team. Cheesesteak is dominate, ketchup is submissive, the way it should be....I work with a bunch of Steelers fans, so I gotta get my digs in where I can. Would have rather had some steak sauce, but fresh out and not enough time to make a batch.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight I made lamb shoulder chops. My local organic grocer often carries these that are _just_ off of the ribcage, into the shoulder, so they are practically rib chops. Well, tonight they were on sale for only $5.99/lb, which is a steal. 

I decided to use a spice profile mostly from the Maghreb, but decided to not make it _totally_ North African. I used mostly coriander/cardamom/fennel, but brought the European side of the Mediterranean in with some thyme and rosemary. Of course garlic/salt/pepper, etc., too. All this was broiled to delicious crispness outside, med. rare inside. I made up a mushroom sauce to go with it that was sliced crimini 'shrooms in butter, more of the Maghreb spices for flavor, flour to thicken, and white wine and sherry to saucify it. The starch was polenta with almost every dairy product known to man added to make it super rich. (Butter, cream, milk, cheese, creme fraiche, and sour cream.) Veg was collard greens sauteed with onions, and garlic, then braised in chicken broth and sherry until tender. A nice, round, simple Merlot to wash it down. Very satisfying!


----------



## Boatboy24

No sous vide? 

Speaking of...my SV unit arrives tomorrow - got a simple steak/chicken recipe that can be finished on the grill?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> No sous vide?
> 
> Speaking of...my SV unit arrives tomorrow - got a simple steak/chicken recipe that can be finished on the grill?



Yum! Glad to hear the unit will arrive soon!

Thinking of steak here: I like just garlic powder and thyme on the meat during SV. Add salt and pepper afterwards. Depending on how you like your meat, cook SV at 124 to 131. I don't think I have ever finished on the grill. I finish on a smoking hot cast-iron pan. It works better if you dry the meat off with a paper towel first. If finishing on the grill, I would have a screaming hot fire going, and sear for less than a minute per side. Broiling also works, but not quite as well. (You are in danger of overcooking the whole thing with broiling.) I use a propane torch for "touch-up" searing, but, honestly, this does not work all that well; you tend to burn off the spices and get little burnt specks, but not nicely browned meat.

You can save the meat juices from the plastic bag to go into a pan reduction sauce.

Good luck, and take pictures!


----------



## ceeaton

Friday, stromboli day! Had pizza too, no pictures, friend of my youngest daughter over for a sleep over (she and I share the same bday, go figure), so nothing left (yea). Youngest daughter also waited the extra 1/2 hour for the stromboli!

Didn't necessarily pair it with a wine but was drinking a 2012 337 Cab Sauv (on sale, 4 bucks off).


----------



## Matty_Kay

Wife made chicken pot pie tonight...delish!


----------



## ibglowin

Costco has the seasonal Chanterelle mushrooms in stock!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve_M

Annual holiday guys night out. This year Waldwick NJ Andreas restaurant. 
Pounded veal chops. Grilled lamb chops. Home made wine(BYOB)


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Costco has the seasonal Chanterelle mushrooms in stock!!!!!!!!!!



Um...OK.


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm gonna try out my new Sous Vide rig tonight. Filets for the wife and kids and a NY strip for me. 

Grilled Filet Mignon with Creamy Gorgonzola 
Time: 2 to 4 Hours Temperature: 131°F / 55°C Serves: 4

For the Steak 4 portions of filet mignon, about 1 to 1 ½ pounds 
4 thyme sprigs 2 rosemary sprigs Salt and pepper 

For the Blue Cheese 

¼ cup gorgonzola cheese
2 tablespoons heavy cream 
1 tablespoons lemon juice 
4 tablespoons olive oil 
Salt and pepper 

Preheat the water bath to 131°F / 55°C.

Salt and pepper the steaks then add to the sous vide pouches. Add the thyme and rosemary then seal and place in the water bath. Cook the steaks for 2 to 4 hours. 

Finishing:
To make the gorgonzola cheese sauce place all of the ingredients in a food processor and process until smooth. Take the steaks out of the pouches and pat dry. Sear them on a very hot grill for 1 to 2 minutes per side. Place the steaks on a plate and spoon the blue cheese sauce over the top and serve.


----------



## sour_grapes

Steve_M said:


> Annual holiday guys night out. This year Waldwick NJ Andreas restaurant.
> Pounded veal chops. Grilled lamb chops. Home made wine(BYOB)



That looks awesome!! (But you can keep the dessert -- not a fan of the after-dinner sweets! I know, I know, I am the weird one here.) The meal, on the other hand, keeps looking better and better!


----------



## JohnT

steve,

MAN O MAN! does that look good!


----------



## Runningwolf

I have boneless prime rib smoking away in the smoker nice and slow. After letting it rest, I will put it on the grill at 600° and do a reverse sear on each side.


----------



## Boatboy24

Runningwolf said:


> I have boneless prime rib smoking away in the smoker nice and slow. After letting it rest, I will put it on the grill at 600° and do a reverse sear on each side.



I'm a big fan of the reverse sear. I love doing tri tip that way.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok the Prime Rib hit 125° 1.5 hours too early. I opened the smoker to cool it off a bit and lowered the temp to 140° to let the meat rest until ready for the reverse sear.


----------



## benaway

DAN, i believe that is a beautiful piece of meat


----------



## Runningwolf

It was well worth it!


----------



## ibglowin

Dang that looks good!


----------



## sour_grapes

You nailed it, Dan the Man! I had a really nice dinner, and now my mouth is literally watering. (And yes, I mean literally when I say literally.)


----------



## benaway

Speechless !!


----------



## Boatboy24

Just under 3 hours at 130F. Then seared on the Weber. I realized after deciding on the gorgonzola recipe that I didn't have any fresh thyme or rosemary. So I went with a simpler, herb based rub. Yep, I'm gonna like this little rig.


----------



## Runningwolf

Loving this warm weather. Today I'll be making salsa in the smoker before going out to cut a Christmas Tree.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks good but seems like a waste of T&E to fire up the Webber for a couple of minutes of sear. 

Did I miss the pic of the Make and Model of your Sous Vide Cooker?



Boatboy24 said:


> Just under 3 hours at 130F. Then seared on the Weber. I realized after deciding on the gorgonzola recipe that I didn't have any fresh thyme or rosemary. So I went with a simpler, herb based rub. Yep, I'm gonna like this little rig.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Looks good but seems like a waste of T&E to fire up the Webber for a couple of minutes of sear.
> 
> Did I miss the pic of the Make and Model of your Sous Vide Cooker?



It might be a bit much, yes. But while I enjoy a steak seared in a CI pan, I get much, much more enjoyment from one seared over charcoal - you just can't duplicate that flavor. I have a little Weber gasser as well, but that's not the same either. I guess I'm just a wannabe artist who appreciates his craft. 

The SV cooker is the original Anova. They had a great $99 deal a week or two ago. The newer one has wifi and the model right before it was bluetooth. I think you can still pick up the BT one for $129. IMHO you don't need wifi or BT on something like this. Coo? Yes. But completely unnecessary.


----------



## ibglowin

Couldn't agree more on the charcoal/wood flavor but then why not just cook it over charcoal and be done? What does the Sous Vide bring to the table other than precise temp control? Does it make your steak (more) tender cooking it low and slow? More flavorful since its in a sealed pouch? 

Sell me one! LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> It might be a bit much, yes. But while I enjoy a steak seared in a CI pan, I get much, much more enjoyment from one seared over charcoal - you just can't duplicate that flavor. I have a little Weber gasser as well, but that's not the same either. I guess I'm just a wannabe artist who appreciates his craft.
> 
> The SV cooker is the original Anova. They had a great $99 deal a week or two ago. The newer one has wifi and the model right before it was bluetooth. I think you can still pick up the BT one for $129. IMHO you don't need wifi or BT on something like this. Coo? Yes. But completely unnecessary.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Couldn't agree more on the charcoal/wood flavor but then why not just cook it over charcoal and be done? What does the Sous Vide bring to the table other than precise temp control? Does it make your steak (more) tender cooking it low and slow? More flavorful since its in a sealed pouch?
> 
> Sell me one! LOL



For a tender cut, which does not need low and slow, there are still a few advantages. Did you notice that his steak was med-rare RIGHT OUT TO THE EDGES? You cannot get that uniformity with conventional cooking. Another advantage is control, as you allude to; it is dead easy to deliver the desired degree of doneness (alliteration not intended, honest to God!). I think you have a point about the flavoring. You can obviously put some aromatics in the pouch; I think, just like in brining, the liquid initially is released from muscle tissue, but then there is time for diffusion to bring some of the flavorings back into the tissue (instead of sitting on the outside).

Not to mention that you DO get some enzymatic tenderizing happening even during a few hours cooking at moderate to low temps. I sometimes cook a rack of lamb to rare for 8 or so hours, and it becomes almost too tender. (I did say "almost"! )


----------



## ibglowin

I might just give this a go!

Sous Vide Cooker for Less Than $40



sour_grapes said:


> For a tender cut, which does not need low and slow, there are still a few advantages. Did you notice that his steak was med-rare RIGHT OUT TO THE EDGES? You cannot get that uniformity with conventional cooking. Another advantage is control, as you allude to; it is dead easy to deliver the desired degree of doneness (alliteration not intended, honest to God!). I think you have a point about the flavoring. You can obviously put some aromatics in the pouch; I think, just like in brining, the liquid initially is released from muscle tissue, but then there is time for diffusion to bring some of the flavorings back into the tissue (instead of sitting on the outside).
> 
> Not to mention that you DO get some enzymatic tenderizing happening even during a few hours cooking at moderate to low temps. I sometimes cook a rack of lamb to rare for 8 or so hours, and it becomes almost too tender. (I did say "almost"! )


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I might just give this a go!
> 
> Sous Vide Cooker for Less Than $40



That is essentially what I did. I don't think that PIDs were available for $25 back when I did mine, but I had a nice Eurotherm controller sitting around, so I used that. (Yes, it was my personal property -- long story involving a stupid colleague!)

Here it is:


----------



## ibglowin

I have 2 very nice @JohnT Porterhouse steaks for tonight that fell out the back of the truck. Got em for $7.49/lb in the close to expired meat case.

Trying to decide between:

A) Weber with charcoal and pecan
B) Gas grill
C) Stove top using new Lodge castiron pan


----------



## sour_grapes

Pick A! Pick A!

Personally, I prefer a flat pan. You don't get the nice "grill" marks, but you get a crust over more of the surface of the steak. But, _de gustibus et coloribus non est disputandum._


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm all about 'A' as well and prefer the flat pan.

BTW: one of the best accessories I got for my Weber Performer was a cast iron grate. Awesome grill marks from that bad boy!


----------



## Steve_M

After a very long and late night of work to replace some EOL equipment ( home at 2:30 this morning) dinner tonight was simple


Wine is Scaia Corvina 2013 paired well with what we picked up at Arthur Ave in the Bronx yesterday or molto bene

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve_M said:


> After a very long and late night of work to replace some EOL equipment ( home at 2:30 this morning) dinner tonight was simple
> View attachment 26131
> 
> Wine is Scaia Corvina 2013 paired well with what we picked up at Arthur Ave in the Bronx yesterday or molto bene
> 
> Steve



That just makes me feel all warm inside and makes stress melt away.


----------



## ibglowin

Porterhouse steak, sauteed chanterelle mushrooms and oven roasted fingerling potatoes


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Porterhouse steak, sauteed chanterelle mushrooms and oven roasted fingerling potatoes



It looks like you picked option "C." Correct? It could still be A or B, I suppose....


----------



## JohnT

Steve_M said:


> Wine is Scaia Corvina 2013 paired well with what we picked up at Arthur Ave in the Bronx yesterday or molto bene
> Steve


 
Steve, 

I have many friends that go to Arthur Avenue for all of there old world needs about once every 2 months. They swear that you will never find better Italian groceries this side of the Atlantic.

I have talked about going out there, but never seemed to have the time.


----------



## JohnT

It was chilly on Saturday, which got me thinking... HMMM, chili! 

(Chilly / Chili, get it?) 

After some thought, I remembered that my cousin's wife not only has won medals in local chili cook offs, but she is also a chili judge. I called her up for some tips. Here is the result...


Pic 1: base ingredients.. My local grocery store sells packets of that they call "Meat Loaf Mix" which is simply equal portions of ground veal, beef, and pork. I got 2 of these plus 1/2 pound of 80/20 beef (just to make beef the dominant meat). 

Pic 2: started off by browning the meat under high temp. I remove the fat as I go along so that I get real browning (if I left the fat in the pot, the meat would boil and not brown). 

Pic 3: While the meat was browning, I diced up 1 onion, 1 red bell pepper, 2 poblano peppers, 2 Serrano peppers, and 4 cloves of garlic. 

Pic 4: After meat is browned, I added in all my diced veggies. After the veggies have sweated, I added 1/2 bottle of red wine to de-glaze the pot (lots of nice, tasty brown bits were stuck to the bottom of the pot).

I then added a can of crushed tomatoes, a can of plumb tomatoes (that I mushed up in my hands), half a can of water, and equal portions of chili powder and paprika (about 4 tbsp each). 

I then added 1 can of kidney beans (rinsed and drained) and then let the chili simmer for 3 hours. 

After 3 hours, I added a dash of worcestershire sauce, a dash of balsamic vinegar, 2 tbsp. of brown sugar, and another dose of chili powder. 

I then let it slow-cook for another 3 hours.

Pic 5: Made a nice batch of sweet corn bread and served the chili with a nice lump of shredded cheddar cheese. 

Very tasty!!! Nice glass of 2014 Chilean Cab 

(chili / Chilean, get it?)


----------



## ibglowin

Actually Option "B". I bottled my 2015 LE Oregon Pinot Gris yesterday afternoon and by the time I got things all cleaned up it was dark and cold out. I do burners on high for about 3.5 min a side. Steaks turned out a nice medium to medium rare. 



sour_grapes said:


> It looks like you picked option "C." Correct? It could still be A or B, I suppose....


----------



## geek

My bday dinner yesterday....oh man do I love king crab legs and salmon..!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Dang how many people were you feeding last night!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> My bday dinner yesterday....oh man do I love king crab legs and salmon..!!!



Happy Birthday Varis!!


----------



## geek

Only us, 5 with the mininos...
Thanks Jim.


----------



## geek

Some ribs, rice and veggies


----------



## Steve_M

JohnT said:


> Steve,
> 
> I have many friends that go to Arthur Avenue for all of there old world needs about once every 2 months. They swear that you will never find better Italian groceries this side of the Atlantic.
> 
> I have talked about going out there, but never seemed to have the time.



John,
You are not that far from the Bronx, you need to make that trip up!

Steve


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, a topsy-turvy day. SWMBO was working her tush off for the past weeks, and nearly 24/7 for the past week, with a colleague from another institution on a project that was due today. They were planning to turn it in this afternoon, all the paperwork was lined up from multiple stakeholders and institutions. This AM, my wife's colleague (after working on the project 'til about 5 am and catching just a few winks) was brought to her boss's office in the morning and told she was being terminated. End of project, end of job, end of story.
Yikes. We were in quite a shocked state. So, screw it, the colleague came over for dinner and we had a "screw it" (not our exact words) dinner. I made roasted potato slices, Brussels sprouts roasted with Parmesan cheeses, and ribeye steaks. I made a mushroom/shallot/red wine reduction/cream sauce for the steaks, which turned out very nicely. Lots of wine was harmed in the making of this meal (H3 Cabernet, Louis Martini Cabernet, my own CC Sterling Merlot). We just tucked her into the spare bedroom (although now I hear her blabbing on the phone to someone or other!).


----------



## JohnT

So sorry to hear about that. Just goes to show you that one should not confuse the company you work for as either friends or family. When in their best interest, a company will get rid of you regardless.


Any chance you could share that reduction sauce (how much wine, how much cream)?


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> So sorry to hear about that. Just goes to show you that one should not confuse the company you work for as either friends or family. When in their best interest, a company will get rid of you regardless.



True dat!



> Any chance you could share that reduction sauce (how much wine, how much cream)?



Well, I don't measure anything when I cook, so I will try to give some estimates. 

I chopped one LARGE shallot and about 6 oz of Portabella mushrooms, and sauteed them with lots of butter and olive oil. Later, sauteed in 2 large cloves of garlic, minced. Seasoned this with dried thyme leaves, ground thyme, and marjoram. Left this off to the side.

I sauteed the steaks in a large cast-iron pan on high heat in butter (3.5 minutes one side, 3 minutes the other). Then poured about 1/4 cup brandy, and lit it to flambee. It was quite the spectacular fire -- a bit more than I bargained for, frankly. When the flames died, I put the steaks on a plate in the oven, poured about 1 cup of salted beef stock (made from "Better than Boullion") and 3/4 cup Merlot into that pan to deglaze. When this settled down a bit, I dumped all of this into the pan with the mushrooms/shallots. I then vacillated greatly on whether to add cream or not. In the end, I said "screw it, let's do it," and put about 1/2 cup heavy cream in the pan. All of this was now a bit too thin, so cranked up the heat to reduce for a few minutes or more. Meanwhile, the steaks continued to cook, so I wound up with medium steaks rather than medium rare as planned. (They were still fine -- lots of pink, but I wanted closer to rare.)


----------



## JohnT

Man, Now you got me craving a steak and it is only 9am! 

Definitely gonna give this a try....


(Just flashed on what my man Rodney always said... Steak and Sex my favorite pair. I get them both the same way, very rare!)


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Man, Now you got me craving a steak and it is only 9am!
> 
> Definitely gonna give this a try....
> 
> 
> (Just flashed on what my man Rodney always said... Steak and Sex my favorite pair. I get them both the same way, very rare!)



Ba-dump, dump. Ching!

It is based loosely on this recipe: New Basics Steak au Poivre, but without the "au poivre" part and adding the reduced wine. I do the "au poivre" part only on lesser cuts of meat.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mmmmm... Leftovers...


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW does that look good!


----------



## geek

That looks good Jim..!!


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm going to sous vide a tri tip tonight. I'll serve it up with some grilled asparagus and rice pilaf. I may have to crack open one of my few remaining Red Mountain Cabs for this. Or maybe a LR Red Mountain Trio.


----------



## Steve_M

Had them last night too. 
What a way towns the week!

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Very slight change of plans. Amazingly, no asparagus at the grocery store. But I got some broccolini. And I was craving some black beans, so I whipped some up.

I was thrilled to find that my local grocer sells certified Angus tri tip at $5.99/lb. It's probably my favorite cut of beef, but is hard to find. Wegman's carries it, but at almost $12/lb. The good price comes with a little odd trimming. Normally, a tri tip is triangular shaped (hence the name). These aren't, but they're definitely the same cut. So I made a modified Santa Maria style rub and applied it. 





I vacuum sealed it and it was ready for a soak with the SV cooker. The 'TVWBB' is for my friends over at The Virtual Weber Bulletin Board. 





After 2.5 hours at 130F in the water bath, this is what it looked like. Notice it sorta took the texture of the foodsaver bag. 





Then I threw it on the Weber over Kingsford charcoal with a little pecan wood for flavor.





After a brief rest (while I grill roasted the broc), I sliced it up.





Finally, it was plated with some Spanish rice, the broc, and some black beans. I threw together a chimichurri quickly that needed a little more oil. It still tasted pretty good though. 





All in all, a successful dinner. I had probably 70% 'used' charcoal in the grill and it wasn't as hot as I'd like. So I had to leave the meat on longer than I'd like to get some good caramelization. So it wasn't as evenly done as I'd have liked. But is was still dang good. 

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Looks good Jim, Just still seems like a LOT of work! How diid it taste?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Looks good Jim, Just still seems like a LOT of work! How diid it taste?



It was fantastic. 

You know, the more I do this (only twice now, mind you), the more I find it to be easier than 'traditional' cooking. The tri tip simmered away while I leisurely took care of the sides. It did not matter if I got a few minutes behind with the rice. The tri tip was there, ready at the perfect temp, with no worry of overcooking. To me, it relieves a LOT of the pressure of trying to get things timed right. Of course, I could have simply seared an a pan or on my gas grill. But I wanted smoke. And I roasted the broc on the grill as well, so it wasn't all just for the tri tip.


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken Divan. And a nice MM Renaissance Aussie Chardonnay!


----------



## ceeaton

Really nice day out. Was warmer outside than inside the house. Gotta cheap chicken and fired up the smoker. Served the finished bird with some mac and cheese and mixed veges. Yum!

Cat got some of the cooked goodies for dinner, she was much appreciative.


----------



## JohnT

While looking through the freezer, I found a couple of fillets from a whole tenderloin that I butchered a couple of months ago. Perfect for a nice sunday dinner!

I went to the store and picked up potatoes, a bag-o-salad, garlic bread, asparagus, and some fresh mushrooms.

- Sautéed the mushrooms, 
- Sliced the potatoes, drizzled them with olive oil, seasoned with salt/pepper, then roasted them in a 425 oven.
- Seasoned the fillets with salt/pepper and then pan seared them in butter. Popped them into the oven to finish off.
- tossed the asparagus in salt/pepper and olive oil. Roasted them in the 425 oven for 5 minutes.

Last Picture- my plate. served with garlic bread, salad, and a nice 2014 super cab.


----------



## geek

John, that looks really yummy..


----------



## ibglowin

Chicken with Thai Green Curry Sauce over Jasmin rice with a squeeze of lime and chopped cilantro.......


----------



## geek

Celebrating early Christmas Eve dinner.


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken and roasted red peppers over angel hair.


----------



## Boatboy24

Dragged the youngest to the store mid-day and grabbed a roaster and the trimmings. Tonight is roasted whole chicken, rice pilaf, home made gravy, fresh bread and a big salad.

Started a stock with the neck, innards and some wing tips I had in the freezer a few hours ago. The house smells awesome.


----------



## ceeaton

Came home to a few pieces of pizza left. I had made three crusts this morning, so I had one hidden in the back part of the refrigerator. Let it warm up while I picked my daughter up off of the after school activities bus, then heated the grill and made a meat lovers pizza. Turkey bacon, ham and pepperoni. Crust turned out really well, crispy on the outside, soft pretzel like in the middle.

Paired it with a nice light Bolla Chianti.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am whipping up a quick (quickish?) lamb tagine-like object. Lamb shoulder chop, mushrooms, onions, garlic, stock, ginger, cumin, coriander, tumeric, fennel, raisins, and parsley. Pairing with baked potatoes, and lacinto kale sauteed in lamb fat, braised with stock, white wine, and sherry.

Edited to report: The lamb dish was wonderful. Complex, rich, and savory/sweet. The kale was disappointing. I almost always make my braised kale the same way, which I rather like. (I usually do: Onions, garlic, sautee the kale, braise in a salty chicken broth, supplemented with a sweet sherry.) I really thought tonight's variation would be awesome, with the addition of the lamb fat, and a REAL stock, plus add some savory spices I don't normally add. However, it had a somewhat odd umami note that did not play well with the rest. Oh, well, c'est la vie!


----------



## Steve_M

In the City
Victors For dinner Cuban








Delicioso!
Steve


----------



## ceeaton

Just got back from MIL's place for my wife's holiday family get together. 21 lb Turkey w/stuffing, smashed taters, sweet taters, some type of a brown sweet corn, cranberry stuff, gravy, mixed veges and wine. Best thing is I didn't have to cook or clean up.

I took many to choose from, the blackberry and Pinot Grigio got hit pretty well. I took an almost full bottle of Merlot/Cab Sauv/Malbec blend that was left over from racking today (had added some cellar tannins to the receiving carboy). SIL and niece wanted to try some, I warned them it was YDR (a young dry red) and wasn't necessarily brought for their enjoyment, but that I would sacrifice my palette as to not waste any.

Needless to say, there isn't any left. I did get a full two glasses before they finished it off. Told them I'd bring a bottle next year of the same batch that would be better suited for drinking.


----------



## ibglowin

Tonight was your annual Xmas Dinner out with our BFF's. Went to dinner at Sazon which is one of the hottest places in Santa Fe at the moment. 

Had a wonderful dinner and we dined on Rack of Lamb, Wild Pacific Salmon, Beef Tenderloin and even Wild Duck Breast. I was tasked to pick the wine of course. Hard to find something that goes with Beef, Fish, Lamb and Fowl so I picked a bottle of Grenache' from Spain that ended up being a hit at the table. The evening continued later with a performance of the Nutcracker at the local Lensic Theater, followed by a late night stroll along the historic plaza downtown. 

Wonderful meal, and a wonderful evening!


----------



## sour_grapes

Sounds like a lovely meal! I hope you saved me a doggie bag.

I thought for sure the kicker was going to be that nothing paired with all of those foods, so you just _had_ to have multiple bottles of different wines.  But, seriously, I think Grenache was an inspired choice for such diverse fare (not that I am any pairing expert by any means). Sounds LOVELY. And decadent. Bordering on sybaritic. Wish I were there!!


----------



## geek

That place looks very nice..!!


----------



## ibglowin

Very nice place. They have several Kiva fireplaces around the restaurant all with fires going in the Winter, service was impeccable, every plate was amazing. Dinner for 4 with a round of drinks and an app before dinner plus a bottle with the main course was right at 4 bills with TTL. Fun to go play tourist afterwards and walk around the plaza window-shopping as well.









geek said:


> That place looks very nice..!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the carcass from the other night's roast chicken dinner in the oven to toast the bones a bit. Then into a pot for some stock which will become tonights soup dinner.


----------



## ibglowin

Green Chile Stew. A New Mexican favorite this time of year!


----------



## Brian55

ibglowin said:


> Very nice place. They have several Kiva fireplaces around the restaurant all with fires going in the Winter, service was impeccable, every plate was amazing. Dinner for 4 with a round of drinks and an app before dinner plus a bottle with the main course was right at 4 bills with TTL. Fun to go play tourist afterwards and walk around the plaza window-shopping as well.



Gotta love that you have snow on the ground in NM, while we're seeing upper 40's here in the Chitcago area!


----------



## JohnT

a couple of weeks ago I had pasta Bolognese that came with a reall neat shaped pasta. It was rolled up on itself to form something that looked like a trumpet. It really held the sauce nicely. 

Over the weekend, I managed to find some of that same shaped pasta. So yesterday it was Sunday meat sauce, equal parts ground pork, beef, and veal) made with my own jarred crushed tomatoes. I let it simmer for 5 hours. YUMMY! served garlic bread and a glass of my super cab..

After gorging myself on this, it was down to the mancave for a nice fire and the rest of the bottle of wine. 

Just got to LOVE sundays!


----------



## JohnT

While eating out a couple of weeks ago, I came across this really neatly shaped pasta. It was coiled into a "trumpet" shape and it sure did a great job holding onto the sauce. 

It took me a while, but I managed to find some at me local mega-mart. So for sunday it was my meat sauce made with ground pork, beef, and veal, and my own canned crushed tomatoes (that I made this fall).

Served with garlic bread and a nice glass of my super-cab. 

After stuffing myself, it was down to the mancave for a nice fire while I sip through the remainder of that bottle of supercab...


----------



## Rocky

Looks great, JohnT. They are probably Campanelle (Bellflowers) and, yes, they do hold sauces very well.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Green Chile Stew. A New Mexican favorite this time of year!



That sounds (and looks) delicious. Are those mini pork meatballs? Got a recipe you like? And a pairing suggestion?


----------



## ibglowin

Green Chile Stew can be made with just about any type of meat and potatoes. Beef stew meat, chicken, pork butt and in this instance we used Italian sausage. You could also use Owens or any other sausage.

Your biggest problem is in finding any green chile in your neck of the woods. Frozen is always better than canned. Whole foods may have something better than those tiny cans most stores have in the "mexican food" aisle at your local grocery store.

Here is a good basic Green Chile Stew recipe. We did not add the bell peppers but the rest of it is good. We also added in some oregano and cumin which they don't have.

If you can get some decent chile (hot) then you will need the dollop of sour cream. Flour tortillas are also a nice side dish to boot.



Boatboy24 said:


> That sounds (and looks) delicious. Are those mini pork meatballs? Got a recipe you like? And a pairing suggestion?


----------



## Steve_M

Not technically dinner, but try roasting holiday Peeps that are covered in peppermint on open fire!

Steve


----------



## Rocky

Steve_M said:


> Not technically dinner, but try roasting holiday Peeps that are covered in peppermint on open fire!
> 
> Steve



Steve, I tried you idea but I could not get the peeps to stand still while I covered them with peppermint!


----------



## JohnT

All set for my Christmas eve dinner. I got my hands on a 4 rib prime roast at $5.97/pound... Here is a drawing of my butcher (he has a couple of sidelines)...







After my purchase, I had to give him a lesson on manners ...





Seriously, Here is my planned menu..

Rib Roast 
Yorkshire Pudding
Asparagus 
Baked Potatoes 
Sautéed Mushrooms 

I also got assorted cheeses/salamis/crackers, salsa/chips, and two pounds of shrimp for the "ultimate shrimp cocktail". 


How about you folks?


----------



## Boatboy24

Headed to church with my family, my parents and my mother-in-law. Then we're all headed back here for dinner. I'm making Ina Garten's lasagna. This is the best lasagna I've ever had, with Italian sausage, goat cheese and all the 'traditional' ingredients. We'll also have a salad and some fresh bread. Still torn on what to serve with it, but I have several good options.


----------



## ibglowin

Hey, I got my Rib Roast from the same guy! He got me a beautiful one for the exact same price! 

Think I will do a reverse sear on him with some pecan wood and charcoal IF the weather cooperates. We have pretty good Winter storm hitting us sometime either Friday or Saturday so may have to just go full oven. At that price I may just buy another and freeze it. Smith's (Kroger) had New York Loin steaks for $3.99/lb as well.


----------



## JohnT

IMHO, prime rib roasts freeze very well!


----------



## ceeaton

Going to have dinner at a families house who has us over every year for Christmas Eve dinner. Usually some type of large hunk-o-beef since she is the business manager for a stockyard. We bring dessert and wine, then if we can talk our family gets the honor of lighting the advent candles at the church we attend tonight.

Then back for my wife to play Santa and me to pretend I'm a highway worker (I supervise and lean on my glass of wine).


----------



## ibglowin

Tonight will be the usual Xmas Eve smorgasborg. Lots of appetizers, hors des ovaries........ LOL


----------



## Steve_M

Starters


----------



## Steve_M

I didn't get a picture of the tuna carpaccio but trust me molto bene!
On deck, calamari crab cakes mussels in red sauce. Served with


Steve


----------



## Steve_M

Prepping the calamari

Steve


----------



## Sage

Real food.............


----------



## geek

Drove with family to Spring Hill, FL. Christmas Eve dinner, LOTS of food including pork, salad, lasagna, pasteles, drinks...[emoji485][emoji485]


----------



## Boatboy24

The lasagna was awesome, served with a salad and fresh bread. We started the evening with some antipasto. Amarone was flowing. After dinner, we enjoyed a nice amaretto.


----------



## ceeaton

Little preview of dinner...Ham boner, sweet and regular potato fries and some homemade dinner rolls. Will also throw in some cranberry sauce we didn't use at Thanksgiving, a bag 'o salad, and some apple pie and cookies for dessert. And of course some wine. What goes with ham?


----------



## ceeaton

Since the ham won out over Pizza last Friday, we moved it to tonight. Standard fare, GF pizza (not pictured), ham and provolone stromboli, white pizza with pepperoni and bacon, red pizza with pepperoni and bacon, and a green pepper/onion/mushroom/bacon/pepperoni with red sauce, yum.


----------



## ceeaton

Hey, it's almost been a week, let's see some food!

Wifey had to work, didn't get a batch of beer going early enough, so decided to cook something for lunch. Cooked up some turkey burgers on the grill and finished them with some taco seasoning, then made a GF batch of nachos for my son and a batch for me. Mine had some diced jalapeno and wing sauce with the seasoned turkey and cheddar cheese.

Paired it with a kegged Yorkshire pale ale from last March. The beer is nice and spicy, the clove taste is waning which makes it more drinkable.


----------



## geek

Big "sancocho" 





Just Google it. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Runningwolf

I made these last night.
BACON WRAPPED SMOKIES WITH BROWN SUGAR AND BUTTER – 
Ingredients
1 pound Bacon, Cut Into Thirds 
1 pound Lil’ Smokies (small sausages) 1 stick Butter
2 cups Brown Sugar 

Directions: 
1. Preheat oven to 375F. 
2. Cut the bacon into thirds and wrap each smokie.(small sausage)
3. Place all the wrapped smokies in a single layer in a baking dish.
4. Then melt the stick of butter and then 1 cup of brown sugar and stir until mixed well. 
5. Pour the butter and brown sugar mixture on the smokies and bacon.
6. Then take the other cup of brown sugar and sprinkle evenly over the smokies.
7. Bake them for about 15-20 minutes and then turn the heat up to 400F for about 5 minutes or longer until the bacon becomes crispy.


----------



## ibglowin

Good luck is sure to follow in 2016 after a big bowl of Black Eyed Pea stew!


----------



## Steve_M

Good day everyone. For starters 

Ham is I oven ribs in slow cooker. 

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Beer marinated skirt steak skewers. Roasted corn and red pepper salad. Black beans and Spanish rice.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Beer marinated skirt steak skewers. Roasted corn and red pepper salad. Black beans and Spanish rice.




Hmmmm......


----------



## Boatboy24

Ribbage and fresh dutch oven bread.


----------



## geek

First cook at home this year, plus a glass of Apple wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

Making a lamb stew. It is simmering away, and I am salivating away. Lamb shoulder, carrots, onions, leek, mushrooms, butternut squash chunks, diced browned potatotes, garlic, beef stock, zinfandel, sherry, soy sauce, seasonings..... can't wait!


----------



## JohnT

*what I cooked!*

Have been away for a while. I had from 12/24 through 1/3 off!! 

I started so optimistic having not had this much time off ever! I planned to do so much during the down time. What I did not count on is catching a really nasty head cold on Christmas. I am still battling with it now. 

I did manage to do a bit of cooking though! On Christmas Eve, I made a full prime rib dinner! 4 rib roast, mashed potatoes, sautéed asparagus, and awesome Yorkshire puddings!


----------



## JohnT

*Gndma's nutroll*

The corner stone to any holiday meal in my Hungarian family is nutroll. My uncle was supposed to make it for Christmas but backed out at the last minute. I got the call late on 12/23 asking if I could make it. 

SURE!! Nothing is more fun than the grocery store on Christmas eve! I got there just after it opened at 7:30am and it was already a complete ZOO! I never seen so many picked clean shelves! It reminded me of a Havana bodega on Tuesday morning... 

Luckily, they had everything I needed. I started out making the dough (flour, egg yolks, sugar, yeast, sour cream, and enough butter to give an elephant a heart attack). I kneaded it for 20 minutes, let rise an hour and then kneaded it again. (PIC 1) 

While the dough is working I made up the nut mix. 3lbs of walnuts that were blitzed in a food processor, egg whites, sugar, and a shot of vanilla extract (pic 2) 

Rolled out the dough into a disk. With all the butter in the dough, it never sticks to the counter! (PIC 3)

Spread nut mix over disk (PIC 4) and roll up "burrito style" (PIC 5). Recipe makes 4 loaves. Brush with beaten egg and bake at 375 for 35 minutes.

(Sorry, forgot to get photo of finished product)


----------



## JohnT

*Veal!!!!*

Made it out to the Italian market last week. Bought all sorts of goodies, but the one thing they had that looked really nice were these 2" thick veal chops. 

I began by Frenching the chops into nice "lollipops". I then sliced some fresh muchrooms. (PIC 1). I then pan seared the chops in butter (PIC 2). 

Once both sides were nicely browned, I removed them, sautéed the mushrooms to deglaze the pan. I then added chicken stock, added the chops back into the pan, and reduced into a nice mushroom sauce.

Served with imported spiral pasta and pan seared asparagus (PICS 3 & 4)


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, those veal chops look nice. I am no expert, but judging by the color, I would wager that these were NOT from calves raised in a cruel veal crate. I stopped eating veal many years ago, and would love to find a source of veal that I know is humanely raised. Wish I had access to your market!


----------



## ibglowin

Let me know how that works out for you. I think those two things are for the most part still……










sour_grapes said:


> I stopped eating veal many years ago, and would love to find a source of veal that I know is humanely raised.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Let me know how that works out for you. I think those two things are for the most part still……



I am not certain what you are saying. I _think_ you are saying that there only a very small fraction of veal is humanely raised? I honestly would like to know what you know about this, because I don't know a lot.

Because I eat meat routinely, I have no ethical problem with eating meat from young animals. It bothers some people, but I fail to see any ethical distinction regarding age of the animal at slaughter. Just in how it was treated until that time.


----------



## ibglowin

Sorry about that , thought you would get the symbol for "mutually exclusive".

Veal crates have been banned in Europe for anywheres between 8-25 years now.

As of 2015 only (8) States in the US have banned veal crates. 

It sounded like you had a problem eating veal that was not "ethically raised". If this is the case chances are your going to have a hard time finding veal from the US raised ethically (still).

Source


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Sorry about that , thought you would get the symbol for "mutually exclusive".



I see. (I thought it was a simple Venn diagram, and the white area was the part, including both "veal" and "ethically raised, that I was looking for.)



> It sounded like you had a problem eating veal that was not "ethically raised". If this is the case chances are your going to have a hard time finding veal from the US raised ethically (still).



Yes, you are correct that this was my concern. Perhaps I have an advantage, in that I live in Wisconsin, and the veal industry is tied to the dairy industry. I have purchased grass-fed beef and free-range lamb from small local farms. I have not sought out veal, but I'll keep my eye out.


----------



## geek

Beef loin flat meat steak, with the best Cabernet merlot blend I've made so far..first fresh grape wine made 3 years ago and it is silky, smooth and GOOD..!!


----------



## geek

Final product [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Steve_M

Looks tasty,

Steve


----------



## JohnT

Looks Great Geek! 

Also, you sound like you are becoming a fan of Fresh Grapes. IMHO, it is well worth the extra equipment and work!!!! 

Can you give the specifics on the cab/merlot blend (year, abv, oaking, mlf, etc)?


----------



## geek

JohnT said:


> Looks Great Geek!
> 
> Also, you sound like you are becoming a fan of Fresh Grapes. IMHO, it is well worth the extra equipment and work!!!!
> 
> Can you give the specifics on the cab/merlot blend (year, abv, oaking, mlf, etc)?



It was my first adventure into fresh grapes after making wine from juice buckets (bleh..).
Fall 2013 actually, went to local super market called Big Y, they source their wine making stuff from M&M.
Their grapes in the freezer were getting moldy, and the guy said they were ready to return them to M&M (I think it was the first time they ventured into selling wine making equipment, grapes and juice bucket.

So I picked 3 lugs, 2 merlots and 1 cab if I remember, no mold at all.
Got them at a big discount for around $18, for the 3 lugs I paid $50 

I should've bought more..!!!

Here are all my notes about that batch, sorry to post this on this thread, but since you asked for details...

3 boxes bought at BigY for $50, 2 merlot and 1 cabernet.
October 2013.
Oct 22 crushed and removed stems to fill 2 buckets
Oct 23 PH=3.4 on cabernet and 3.32 on merlot; will leave alone
Oct 25 mixed the 2 buckets into 20gal brute. Added 7 tsp of pectic enzyme
Oct 26 at 8am I added 4oz of medium toast French oak chips. At 8:30 I Pitched the BM45 yeast (7gr) along with go-ferm (7gr) after mixing and stirring them up. The must temperature is 71F.
Oct 30 SG 1.008
Oct 31 SG 1.004
Oct 31 SG 1.000	pressed, racked and started Wyeast MLF around 9pm. 6 gallons going through MLF and the 1gal jug is not.
Dec. 1 MLF test done. Showing good progress but still a bit of malic left. Will redo at the end of December.
Dec. 22 MLF shows done. Will be racking soon.
Dec 24 Racked to 6gal bucket and then 6gal carboy, k-meta. Added from the non-MLF to top off and also filled ¾ jug.
Jan 6	2014	racked and added 1 American oak spiral medium toast. Also added 4gr Tannin Complex.
August 2014 bottled.


----------



## JohnT

Nice Geek.. 

What a great price! 2013 was a rather expensive year. I would have paid $123.00 for the equivalent!!! (2 lugs cab at $42, and 1 lug merlot at $39)

One question: What was your reason for waiting 4 days between crush and pitching yeast? Were you trying to extend the maceration? Perhaps you gave the grapes a super strong dose of k-meta? Perhaps both?


----------



## geek

JohnT said:


> Nice Geek..
> 
> What a great price! 2013 was a rather expensive year. I would have paid $123.00 for the equivalent!!! (2 lugs cab at $42, and 1 lug merlot at $39)
> 
> One question: What was your reason for waiting 4 days between crush and pitching yeast? Were you trying to extend the maceration? Perhaps you gave the grapes a super strong dose of k-meta? Perhaps both?



yes, although I didn't note it, but I think it was cold and I left the crushed grapes out on the deck for a couple days.....if I remember correctly. ::

On my way to FL in the holidays I meant o ping you and trade a bottle with you (quick stop somewhere around the NJ Turnpike?) but the time was not appropriate.

Now I only have a handful of those bottles left  and only open them on special occasions...
Every time I open a bottle I taste that the wine keeps getting better, and better....


----------



## ibglowin

Made my favorite Penne Pasta with Pancetta and Poblano. Awesome stuff.


----------



## sour_grapes

Had a friend over tonight. I made: roasted fingerling potatoes, escarole braised in chicken stock and sherry with garlic, roasted artichoke halves with lemon and olive oil, and a couple of grass-fed ribeye steaks topped with a mushroom/red wine reduction/demi-glace sauce. Topped all this off with three different enjoyable cabs. Delish!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Made my favorite Penne Pasta with Pancetta and Poblano. Awesome stuff.



Recipe, please!

Edit: never mind. I just googled it and the first result was your post from 2012 with the recipe.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, 

Yea when I went to the store to get the ingredients I googled it and boom there it was. Unfortunately they quit making that Classico sauce about 18months after they introduced it so now your only choice is to buy fresh poblano peppers from the produce section and roast them yourself on your gas grill. More work but a better product in the end I think. Some produce sections have them incorrectly labeled as Pasilla peppers but they are actually Poblano. 



Boatboy24 said:


> Recipe, please!
> 
> Edit: never mind. I just googled it and the first result was your post from 2012 with the recipe.


----------



## ibglowin

Oh and @Boatboy24 The shrooms in my dinner were.........


----------



## ibglowin

Pics or.......... 



sour_grapes said:


> Had a friend over tonight. I made: roasted fingerling potatoes, escarole braised in chicken stock and sherry with garlic, roasted artichoke halves with lemon and olive oil, and a couple of grass-fed ribeye steaks topped with a mushroom/red wine reduction/demi-glace sauce. Topped all this off with three different enjoyable cabs. Delish!


----------



## Steve_M

Venison tasting dinner. 



More to come. 

Steve


----------



## Steve_M

So far;


----------



## Boatboy24

Flat iron steak, acorn squash and a salad.


----------



## JohnT

*Sored on a fad diet!!!!*

My brother has been on this "Gluten Free" kick for about a year. 
Since he feels that four is evil, he gifted his pasta machine set to me. I gladly accepted.. 

On Saturday, It was time to make homemade ravioli!!!! 

1) made pasta dough using 2.5 cups of semolina flour, 4 eggs, and a pinch of salt. 
I used the volcano method to form the dough and kneaded it for a good 10 minutes. 
I then wrapped it in plastic and put it in the fridge to rest. 


2) I then made mushroom red sauce. I Fried onion and garlic in olive oil, and added a pinch of red pepper flakes. 
After a minute or two, I added about 2 cups of thick sliced mushrooms. I sautéed that until the mushrooms were fully cooked.
I then added 2 cans of crushed tomatoes, a good splash of red wine (of course), dried basil, and 2 tsp sugar.
I then let the sauce simmer for 2 hours (stirring occasionally) until desired thickness was achieved. 


3) Once the sauce was simmering, I focused on the ravioli filling

I started by browning 1 pound of ground sausage meat (no casings). 
After chilling the meat, I put the meat into a food processor along with 2 eggs, 1/8 cup parmesan cheese, 
1/8 cup bread crumbs, 2 eggs, 1tbsp each of fresh diced onion and red pepper. 
I then blitzed it until I had a smooth, paste-like consistency. 


4) I then rolled out the pasta dough, and formed the ravioli by hand. I used a finger bowl of water to moisten around the filling for a good tight seal. 


5) Once I had the ravioli formed, I let them rest for 30 minutes until dinner time. 

6) I then boiled the ravioli for 5 minutes. I know that fresh pasta takes little time to cook. 
I have to say that this was VERY yummy. The pasta was a little thick and a little too firm, so I will need to remember to roll the dough a little thinner next time.


OK, SO QUESTION FOR ANYONE THAT WORKS WITH FRESH PASTA..

The pasta was too firm. I am not sure if I cooked it too long, cooked it not long enough, or perhaps 
I needed to add another egg or even knead it longer. And suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## jswordy

Venison and goat meat patty, Juliene zucchini and merlot. The patty was made with wine, too, and so tender it melted in my mouth like buttah. Mmmm!


----------



## geek

that looks yummy.....


----------



## Boatboy24

Lit the little Weber Q gas grill and 1 minute later it was out of fuel. It was raining and I didn't feel like dealing with charcoal. So it was burgers seared in the cast iron skillet tonight. One of these days soon, I'm going to sous vide some burgers.


----------



## ibglowin

Another Beer Dinner last night. Forgot to take pics of a couple of the courses, got too excited LOL. Here is the menu and pics of what I did have the self control to take pics of! Menu attached as a pdf below.

1st pic is actually the second course. "Thai red curry shrimp, rice noodle salad. Paired very well with the Asian White IPA.
2nd pic is actually the fourth course, Wild mushroom ravioli, black truffle pork ragout. Paired well with the Big House Belgo.
3rd pic is the Fromage blanc, blackberry mint compote. Was plate licking good. Went very well the the Juniper Pale Ale.
4th pic was the final course and best dessert ever! Chocolate brioche bread pudding with walnut bourbon sauce. Was amazing with the Honey Vanilla Porter! 

An interesting side note. The GM of the Beer Coop is Jason Fitzpatrick whose brother is none other than.... Ryan Fitzpatrick of the New York Jets fame. 

View attachment 0965_001.pdf


----------



## ceeaton

Mmm, vege lasagna. Only twist was to add pesto to top layer (under cheese) since I ran out of homemade sauce.


----------



## ibglowin

Papa Murphy's deep dish "Chicago Style" pizza. Dang this thing blew up in my oven! Awesome pizza. One piece and DONE! LOL


----------



## CGish

St. Louis Ribs from Costco. Cooked in the Sous-Vide for 24 hours at 134 F. Pulled out, patted dry, spread with Sweet Baby Ray's Original and put under the broiler for 4 minutes per side.

Glass is Defalco's Braggot, all grain recipe.


----------



## JohnT

Sunday I got together with the younger brother to rack the white wine we started last week. 

Ended up making a day of it. Brother picked me up at 8am. We racked and did a variety of chores before turning on the playoffs to watch while we cooked dinner. The wife cam around 2:30pm to eat dinner before taking me home. 

we made pork tenderloin, haricot verts (green beans), simply sautéed mushrooms, rice pilaf, and Hungarian cabbage salad (a staple with any meal).

All served with a 2011 petit sarah (one of my good ones)


----------



## zalai

Recently I had some of this huge cinnamon torte .


----------



## ceeaton

Kids had off today, so I got home in time to make something that takes a bit of time. They love fried chicken fingers so I did those and some Tilapia, first item to fry was a piece of gluten free fish, then all of the good coatings came to visit. Finished it off with some deep fried french fries, had the kids drooling, but they were mine, all mine! They got the baked ones.


----------



## Boatboy24

BBQ Chicken (running in and out to the grill to flip and sauce), onion rings, salad.


----------



## rustbucket

Tuna fish salad and home made foraccia topped with cooked sweet onions, olives, and feta cheese. Meal was accompanied by a 2014 bottle of Sauvignon Blanc made from a juice bucket and a bottle of Luna Bianca bottled this past October.


----------



## japaisley1

OH my. What can I say... A food thread... love it... It is making me so.. hungry lol... I will be sure to participate in this thread


----------



## CGish

Chuck roast cooked at 134 in the sous-vide for 18 hours, then pan seared in a smoking cast iron pan with butter. Almost fork tender and wonderfully flavorful. Paired with veggies and a 2013 pinot noir.


----------



## CGish

Sirloin Tip Roast cooked at 134 in the sous-vide for about 33 hours, then pan seared in a smoking cast iron pan with olive oil. Fork tender and moist.


----------



## Steve_M

Homemade pizza bottle of Juan Gill. But right now just sipping by the fire. Later this evening A dram of Talisker 10 yr

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Chipotle-cocoa short ribs.


----------



## ibglowin

We are having some friends over for a BD dinner tomorrow night and making red wine braised short ribs in the Dutch Oven. Picked up 5 packs of Short Ribs today at the store. Spent as much on them as a nice family pack of Rib Eyes!



Boatboy24 said:


> Chipotle-cocoa short ribs.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> We are having some friends over for a BD dinner tomorrow night and making red wine braised short ribs in the Dutch Oven. Picked up 5 packs of Short Ribs today at the store. Spent as much on them as a nice family pack of Rib Eyes!



$5.59/lb for these.


----------



## geek

Oh man, just delicious, fish and roasted potatoes.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, exactly what I paid. Where is @JohnT buddies selling meat out the back of a truck when you need them!



Boatboy24 said:


> $5.59/lb for these.


----------



## Boatboy24

@geek that looks awesome



ibglowin said:


> Yep, exactly what I paid. Where is @JohnT buddies selling meat out the back of a truck when you need them!



exactly! they should be $2.99/lb


----------



## CGish

Took the left over sirloin tip roast from last night and cut it into small cubes. Sauteed an onion and mushrooms in butter and Worcestershire until browned then added the meat until warm. Piled on bread slices and toasted until the cheese melted. Pepper jack on one, muenster on the other. Would have been a little better with proper bread, but I didn't want to run in town.


----------



## ibglowin

That's about what I paid for them last time but then I got lucky and found about 4 packs of them in the "reduced for quick sale" meat section.



Boatboy24 said:


> exactly! they should be $2.99/lb


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, the grill is buried again, and you can barely see the path I cleared. 

Started some bread this morning. I think I'll make spaghetti, meat sauce and broccoli to go with it.


----------



## ibglowin

Wait so how did the Short Ribs turn out or did your plans get deep sixed?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Wait so how did the Short Ribs turn out or did your plans get deep sixed?



Good. The flavors were not as prevalent as I'd hoped, but I enjoyed them. I'll make 'em again for sure.


----------



## geek

Wife making a big stew for this cold and snowy day, with chicken, beef, veggies, etc etc. Plus some white rice.
Later tonight the dip is coming.


----------



## geek

The chicken


----------



## ibglowin

Dang these look good enough to eat "as is" and all I did was brown them in the dutch oven! Just finished the "sauce" and into the oven they went. Following this recipe from Bon Appetit!


----------



## Boatboy24

Homemade red sauce, angel hair pasta and broccoli. Homemade bread too.


----------



## ceeaton

That, my friend, is an interesting looking loaf of bread. Please tell me more!


----------



## CGish

Tried something new tonight. I read about a vacuum marinade system from food-saver the other day. I didn't want to spent $20 for a plastic box with a one way valve in the lid, so I opened a box of food-saver containers someone gave us at our wedding and used one of them instead. I put a pre-made marinade and four thick cut pork chops in the container, then fired up the food-saver. After five hours in the marinade under vacuum, I put the chops in the freezer for an hour and then vacuum packed them. 

They cooked in the sous-vide at 134 degrees for 2 and a half hours, then I seared them with butter. Peas, french fries, and Pinot filled out the meal.




The flavor and depth of the marinade was amazing. I am going to have to do some more experiments with this method of marinating.

My wife said it was the best pork she had ever eaten. Considering her ability as a cook, that is quite a statement.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> That, my friend, is an interesting looking loaf of bread. Please tell me more!



This was the "Saturday White Loaf" from Ken Forkish's book. I just got it about a week ago and have been soaking it up. Today was my first attempt.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/160774273X/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> This was the "Saturday White Loaf" from Ken Forkish's book. I just got it about a week ago and have been soaking it up. Today was my first attempt.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/160774273X/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I think I need to order that. I see references to pizza dough too!

Edit: I read what Amazon allowed me, and I know I need to order the book. There are some highlighted techniques that I haven't tried and I'm always trying to learn new ways to keep my kids happy.


----------



## ibglowin

The ribs are DONE!


----------



## ceeaton

I repeat again. You all make me so hungry! I need to stay away from this thread like a woman needs to stay away from shoe stores.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I think I need to order that. I see references to pizza dough too!
> 
> Edit: I read what Amazon allowed me, and I know I need to order the book. There are some highlighted techniques that I haven't tried and I'm always trying to learn new ways to keep my kids happy.



It has already taken me to the next level in bread making, and this was my first loaf using his techniques.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> It has already taken me to the next level in bread making, and this was my first loaf using his techniques.



I've made three loaves today, one GF for my son (can't change that one too much), a cinnamon raisin loaf for breakfast tomorrow, and currently baking an italian white loaf for toasty cheese sandwiches at lunch time tomorrow. 

But your loaf looks so good, and I'm sure tastes so good. I've had people share those with me before, and they have never disappointed. Yum.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I've made three loaves today, one GF for my son (can't change that one too much), a cinnamon raisin loaf for breakfast tomorrow, and currently baking an italian white loaf for toasty cheese sandwiches at lunch time tomorrow.
> 
> But your loaf looks so good, and I'm sure tastes so good. I've had people share those with me before, and they have never disappointed. Yum.



Those sound good!!! 

The recipes in his book make two loaves and are supposed to be cooked in a dutch oven. I only have one round proofing basket and one dutch oven. So for the second loaf, I put it in a baguette proofing basket and simply cooked it on a pizza stone. That one came out pretty good too.


----------



## ceeaton

Oh my, what a beautiful structure. I'm salivating uncontrollably. That looks too good! Stop it, you are teasing us....no more pictures.


----------



## the_rayway

@ceeaton - I've been GF for a dozen years now. Have you tried Cup4Cup? With basic tweaks I made my Grandma's rhubarb cake and it's just as good as the real deal (tested on non-GF folks). It makes life so much easier. Also if you want a good GF biscuit try Dunkerin brand, they are AMAZING. 

I make a buttermilk marinated deep fried chicken (very rarely, with C4C) and it's better than anything on the market.


----------



## ibglowin

Turned out amazing!


----------



## ceeaton

the_rayway said:


> @ceeaton - I've been GF for a dozen years now. Have you tried Cup4Cup? With basic tweaks I made my Grandma's rhubarb cake and it's just as good as the real deal (tested on non-GF folks). It makes life so much easier. Also if you want a good GF biscuit try Dunkerin brand, they are AMAZING.
> 
> I make a buttermilk marinated deep fried chicken (very rarely, with C4C) and it's better than anything on the market.



I will look into them. Celiac goes hand in hand with Type 1 diabetics, about 50% of type 1ers have it, the others don't. My family follows along the same line, one has it, one doesn't. For fun the one that doesn't has nut allergies. Go figure.

I'd love to try chicken fingers w/C4C and see if the non-GF family members liked it. Somewhat of a pain to fry up two different batches all the time. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ibglowin

Wanted to say how fantastic this little device worked last night to separate to au jus from the fat! Chefs Kitchen grease separator! Pour your drippings into the separator, wait a minute or two for them to separate and then just pull the trigger and drain off the good au jus and leave the fat behind (on top).


----------



## the_rayway

ceeaton said:


> I will look into them. Celiac goes hand in hand with Type 1 diabetics, about 50% of type 1ers have it, the others don't. My family follows along the same line, one has it, one doesn't. For fun the one that doesn't has nut allergies. Go figure.
> 
> I'd love to try chicken fingers w/C4C and see if the non-GF family members liked it. Somewhat of a pain to fry up two different batches all the time. Thanks for the info!



My family likes it better than our non-gf ones that my Mom makes  TRust me, they'll love it!

Here's the link to their recipe: http://www.cup4cup.com/recipes/ad-hoc-buttermilk-fried-chicken/


----------



## JohnT

In honor of Peyton Manning, I made this for dinner on sunday...

See if you can guess what it is...


----------



## ibglowin

Tooooo easy!


----------



## Boatboy24

Sing it with him: "Super Bowl, I'll see you soon..."


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Sing it with him: "Super Bowl, I'll see you soon..."



And hopefully, keeping your rhyme going: "Cam Newton, kiss my moon...."


----------



## geek

Just ribs...


----------



## geek

Final product with mashed potatoes and veggies


----------



## Boatboy24

Those 'taters look awesome, @geek . 

The grill is open for business again - got it cleared out this afternoon. In celebration, I'm grilling up some Tandoori chicken, along with some Pilau Rice and broccolini.


----------



## geek

And it tastes GOOD...!!!
Plus a Malbec Argentina


----------



## Boatboy24

Tandoori chicken, pilau rice and broccolini. Overcooked the thighs and rice, but it was still good.


----------



## ibglowin

Recipe please! @Boatboy24


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Recipe please! @Boatboy24



Chicken:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/50347/indian-tandoori-chicken/

I skip the food coloring and add some paprika an turmeric. 

Rice:

http://www.food.com/recipe/easy-pilau-rice-55802


----------



## Boatboy24

Oh, and marinate that chicken for 24 hours if using bone-in. I only did 8 today. The boneless-skinless was good with 8, but the thighs definitely need more time than that.


----------



## vernsgal

Made homemade chinese food.Chicken chow mien, pork fried rice and wonton soup were the main dishes.(wontons were the hardest to get right lol)


----------



## Boatboy24

@vernsgal: What a feast!!


----------



## vernsgal

Boatboy24 said:


> @vernsgal: What a feast!!



It was.I was pretty proud of myself.It took 2 days prep.Wanted it all authentic .I was taught by my daughters father inlaw.


----------



## ibglowin

I take it that was more than "dinner for two"


----------



## sour_grapes

I dunno, have you ever seen Vern eat?


----------



## vernsgal

ibglowin said:


> I take it that was more than "dinner for two"



Yes I made for 6. And yes there were leftovers lol


----------



## ceeaton

Never lost electricity over the weekend so I never used the 5 lbs of ground beef I bought late last week. Made up a bunch of burgers for dinner last night, kept some beef out to make taco meat. There were hardshell tacos, soft tacos, quesadillas and my favorite nachos.

Amazing how oily they seem after normally having ground turkey or chicken tacos. Served with agua and a cheap bottle of Castillo de Tomás Tempranillo.


----------



## vernsgal

sour_grapes said:


> I dunno, have you ever seen Vern eat?



Lol.if that was only true. I wish he would eat!


----------



## Boatboy24

It's the middle of the week, but it just felt like a ribeye night.


----------



## ceeaton

Looks like those shrooms spent some time in a deep dark red wine!

My eight yr old daughter thinks you need more butter with that bread (bread is a condiment in her world, butter is a food group unto itself).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Looks like those shrooms spent some time in a deep dark red wine!
> 
> My eight yr old daughter thinks you need more butter with that bread (bread is a condiment in her world, butter is a food group unto itself).



Oh, they did, indeed!! Sautéed in butter, S&P and some herbs de provence. Then added some wine and reduced. 

Normally, I just go with EVOO on the bread, but felt like a little Irish butter tonight.


----------



## JohnT

Wine soaked / herbal mushrooms a great! I have been doing that for years until, one day, I saw a cooking demo. The chef had this attitude that one can not improve on mushrooms. He went on to demonstrate a GREAT technique for sautéing mushrooms. 

Here is an outline.. 

1) wash the mushrooms, remove/trim the stems so they can lay flat.

2) spread out the mushrooms onto a wood board stem-side down and allow to dry for 1 to 2 hours. You know when they are ready when the skin of the mushroom is no longer slimey or slippery. 

3) slice mushrooms. 

4) Take a large sautee pan and heat to screaming hot.

5) Very quickly, add a tablespoon of butter then the mushrooms. Without stirring them, spread the mushrooms out to a unified layer and add salt and pepper 

6) Do not stir until you reach the "boiling mushroom juice" stage. Once you reach that stage, reduce heat and stir occasionally until all of the juice has boiled away. You will notice that the mushrooms glisten as all of the water is gone and only the butter remains. 

7) Set aside, cook your steak, then reheat the mushrooms, add a shot of lemon juice (optional), and serve.

By not stirring, and using a very hot pan, the mushrooms actually brown. By reducing/boiling away all of the "mushroom juice", and the browning in the pan, you are left with this incredibly intense mushroom flavor. 

I tried this and I will never go back! Give it a try and let me know what you think!


----------



## Boatboy24

I did mine similarly, @JohnT . Hot pan, one layer, one flip. Got a nice Maillard reaction, then added wine.


----------



## CGish

I tried the vacuum based marinade system with two meals yesterday.

The first was chicken tenderloins in teriyaki sauce, marinaded overnight. They cooked in the sous-vide at 134 degrees for 2.5 hours, then were seared in a hot pan with butter.







The second was country ribs in sweet and sour sauce, marinaded overnight. They cooked in the sous-vide at 134 degrees for 24 hours, then were seared in a hot pan with butter.







The chicken was better than the pork, but both held an amazing amount of flavor from the marinade. The chicken tasted so much like a chicken teriyaki bowl from one of my favorite ethnic restaurants in California. The pork was good, but a little too dry. I will need to cut the temp down to 131 next time.


----------



## ceeaton

It's Fryday, it's Pizza night!

Two oldest kids are out of town until Sunday, so reduced the pizza count by two. Stromboli on the left is only Provolone and Ham (youngest daughter's request). Middle is a pepperoni za with a red sauce base. Right one is a plain (he's so boring sometimes) GF pizza. I even tried to entice him with some nice Johnsonville sweet italian sausage slices, no go. He has been home with a nasty head cold the last two days, so I guess I can't blame him, he wouldn't be able to taste it anyway.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> It's Fryday, it's Pizza night!
> 
> Two oldest kids are out of town until Sunday, so reduced the pizza count by two. Stromboli on the left is only Provolone and Ham (youngest daughter's request). Middle is a pepperoni za with a red sauce base. Right one is a plain (he's so boring sometimes) GF pizza. I even tried to entice him with some nice Johnsonville sweet italian sausage slices, no go. He has been home with a nasty head cold the last two days, so I guess I can't blame him, he wouldn't be able to taste it anyway.



What time will you be delivering? I'm starving!


----------



## Boatboy24

Simple filets with a green chili sauce. Basic salad. Homemade bread.


----------



## geek

Costco pizza ...[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey was chilly, so I made a ragú after services. First image is the base, second and third are the protein additions, third is the infant garlic bread a rising. Last one is of the pig-out. Older two (on the left) were away all weekend and appreciated a good home cooked meal. I appreciate that I'll have a premade lunch for at least the next two days.


----------



## Boatboy24

Following up:


----------



## JohnT

WOW does that bread look good. What recipe did you use and how did you ever get that crust?


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> WOW does that bread look good. What recipe did you use and how did you ever get that crust?



Buy this book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/160774273X/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Easy to follow recipes and well explained techniques. The breads are cooked in Dutch Ovens - initially with the lid on, but finished with the lid off.


----------



## geek

Jim, that looks very tasty....!!


----------



## geek

Salmon...hmmm
Plus salad and white rice.


----------



## ibglowin

It was a *Thai Chicken Curry* kind of night!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> It was a *Thai Chicken Curry* kind of night!



And what wine did you pair that with? Some of us are trying to learn here, you know...


----------



## ibglowin

I wasn't much of a white wine drinker until I discovered that off dry white wines go REALLY good with spicy foods especially Thai or Asian chicken etc. So anything with nice amount of acid and a little sweetness to offset the spice is a killer combo. (Riesling, Gerwurtz etc)


----------



## Boatboy24

Got a recipe for that Chicken, Mike, or was it delivered?


----------



## ibglowin

No delivery options in my neighborhood! I am always amazed when we go visit the "kids" in Burbank. You can have anything delivered from anyplace in 30 mins usually.

Last nights "easy button" was Sponsored by Campbell's!







It was quick, easy and good. I was out of my favorite simmer sauce but Trader Joe's is an 80 mile round trip to Santa fe so this was the backup sauce. The TJ's sauce is hands down better so if you have TJ's close by that is my first choice but this was pretty good as an alternative.








Boatboy24 said:


> Got a recipe for that Chicken, Mike, or was it delivered?


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanks Mike!! 

Got a TJ's about 3 miles from the house. I'll check it out.


----------



## geek

Turkey and veggies


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## japaisley1

Taco salad tonight. Taco seasoned ground beef, on a bed of romaine lettuce, with cherry tomatoes, sliced onion, topped with red pepper cheddar, sour cream, salsa and Russian dressing. Yum!! I usually add tortilla chips/black olives in the mix, but didn't have any. Too hungry to go out and get it lol


----------



## ibglowin

@Boatboy24

Gathered up the spices today and bought 3 packs of bone in thighs with skins.

Do you remove the skin or leave on? How long do you marinade?



Boatboy24 said:


> Chicken:
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/50347/indian-tandoori-chicken/
> 
> I skip the food coloring and add some paprika an turmeric.
> 
> Rice:
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/easy-pilau-rice-55802


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> @Boatboy24
> 
> Gathered up the spices today and bought 3 packs of bone in thighs with skins.
> 
> Do you remove the skin or leave on? How long do you marinade?



Skin on, bone in. I marinated for 6 0r 7 hours last time. I'd recommend going 24 if you can.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Skin on, bone in. I marinated for 6 0r 7 hours last time. I'd recommend going 24 if you can.



Wifey is very interested in that one for dinner on Sunday. Will do some wings on the side in case the younger ones don't dig it. Still searching for a few ingredients.

But tonight, everyone is home (finally) and it's Fryday, so it's Pizza day! My grilled pizza was a simple pepperoni/portabella mushroom. Grill was a little hot when I started, crust was wonderfully cooked but had a bit of a charred character on some pieces. Guess I waited a bit long to rotate it. Still very tasty with the charring. Maybe it's an authentic Charro pizza (you can tell it has been a long week). Just opened a Diablo Rojo bottle to wash it down with.


----------



## Steve_M

Friday night pizza. Worked 17 hours yesterday followed by early morning support. 

Delicious. The wine is a Ripasso letting it decant for a bit. 



Steve


----------



## ibglowin

*Pork Carnitas Nachos!*






OMG! To die for good. Picked up the pork carnitas from Smiths (Kroger) they are ready to go, in au jus and lime. Fall apart tender. I used Blue corn tortilla chips, black beans (whole), and then the usual cheese and jalapeños. 

NO wine goes with this meal! 

It's Jose Cuervo (margarita) time!


----------



## ibglowin

Gonna toss them in the secret sauce this afternoon and grilled up as part of Super Bowl Sunday tomorrow!



Boatboy24 said:


> Skin on, bone in. I marinated for 6 0r 7 hours last time. I'd recommend going 24 if you can.


----------



## ceeaton

Nacho night. Notice that everyone in the family actually ate the same type of food. Miracles do happen. (Daughter MIA, she would of had quesadillas)

Edit: Tandoori chicken marinating in the fridge. Did remove the skin (recipe said to). Boy, it smells pretty interesting.


----------



## Steve_M

Grilled cedar plank salmon string beans couscous Mashed sweet potato and Brotherhood Reisling

Steve


----------



## Brian55

Steve_M said:


> View attachment 27312
> 
> Grilled cedar plank salmon string beans couscous Mashed sweet potato and Brotherhood Reisling
> 
> Steve



Absolutely love cedar plank salmon, unfortunately the wife doesn't share my enthusiasm for it..


----------



## sour_grapes

We had a couple of friends over (one just back from a trip to Myanmar!). I served "swine two ways." I had purchased a pork belly a couple of weeks ago, but I wound up cutting it into two halves and freezing both. I wound up cooking both for this evening's dinner, but decided to try them different styles and comparing. I cooked one half using this basic procedure, where I brined for 24 hours, then cooked sous vide overnight, then chilled, then sliced into 3/4" slabs, and then flash-seared each side. I cooked the other half roughly by this procedure, where I brined for 24 hours, then crisped the fat cap, then roasted at moderate temperature for 2 hours. Each was delectable. I think I preferred the sous vide version, as each bite of each piece was unctuous and wonderful; in contrast, the roasted version had some morsels that were superior to everything else, but also had some bites that were "meh, a decent piece of pork...."
We served this with kale braised with chicken stock and sherry, baked sweet potatoes, and Italian green bean au gratin. Washed down with a Viognier/Chenin Blanc/white Grenache blend. Yum!


----------



## ceeaton

Oh, that tandoori chicken marinating in the fridge is smelling up my whole kitchen when I open the fridge door (in a very good way). That's some awesome smelling stuff. Can't wait for it to hit the grill!


----------



## ibglowin

Whaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Sounds like a Bobby Flay Tandoori Chicken Throwdown!









ceeaton said:


> Oh, that tandoori chicken marinating in the fridge is smelling up my whole kitchen when I open the fridge door (in a very good way). That's some awesome smelling stuff. Can't wait for it to hit the grill!


----------



## geek

Lasagna, tostones, sausage and chicken wings.


----------



## Steve_M

T








I am totally enjoying the game!

Steve


----------



## ibglowin

Made Ho Made Guacamole......... LOL






Beef fajitas with grilled onions and bell peppers.

Tandoori Chicken on the grill with a side of Mango Chutney. This paired amazingly with the 2014 RJS RQ Semillon Sauvignon Blanc! 

Wonderful citrus notes on that wine that just can't be beat with the right foods.

Great game so far and GREAT food!


----------



## the_rayway

Slow simmered smoked pork hock and a ham bone with all the veg: thai peppers, parsnips, carrots, celery, garlic, onion, green beans, and spices.

Then oven roasted zucchini, beets, parsnips, carrots, garlic, onion, and sweet peppers with S&P.

Tossed it all together with homemade charred tomato sauce.

MMMMM!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve_M said:


> TView attachment 27319
> View attachment 27320
> View attachment 27321
> View attachment 27322
> View attachment 27323
> View attachment 27324
> View attachment 27325
> View attachment 27326
> 
> I am totally enjoying the game!
> 
> Steve



Great spread, and nice to see another WSM owner on here. Are you a member over at The Virtual Weber Bullet?


----------



## JohnT

Steve_M said:


> Friday night pizza.


 
Steve, 

I have been meaning to ask you for a while now... What sauce do you use for your pizzas? Do you make your own?


----------



## JohnT

On Saturday, after running errands, cleaning the house, and starting to cook for the superbowl party on Sunday, I ran out of time and energy to cook diner...


Yup.. 





You guessed it..





A bun with a little meat in it (of questionable origin), 

A big blob of thousand island dressing served on a crappy bun with two ounces of meat having no flavor at all, 

and a large lump of salt held together by mushy, limp potatoes. 

Washed it all down with a bottle of pepto...


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> On Saturday, after running errands, cleaning the house, and starting to cook for the superbowl party on Sunday, I ran out of time and energy to cook diner...
> 
> 
> Yup..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guessed it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bun with a little meat in it, a double burger swimming in thousand island dressing, served with limp and salted to hell French fries. Washed it all down with a bottle of pepto...



I just threw up a little...


----------



## JohnT

*Wings a la Alton Brown*

Years back I saw an episode of "good eats" (what ever happened to that show?) where he made buffalo wings. I tried it out, found that I loved them, and have been making them ever since.. Perfect food for superbowl.


First, I get whole wings and butcher them myself. It is much cheaper this way. I remove and toss out the wing tips, and cut them into winglets and drumets. 

I then steam them for 25 minutes. This cooks them, moistens them, and (most importantly) removes a lot of the fat so that the wings do not catch fire in the oven. 

Once steamed, I cool them over night in the fridge. 

The next day, I cook them on a wire rack that is sitting on a sheet pan (to catch the drippings). I blast them in a 450 degree oven for 25 minutes, flip the wings over, then cook for another 25 minutes (again at 450). 

This high temp actually fries the chicken in its own fat. resulting in tender, moist meat with "tissue paper" skin. I can not tell you how fantastic they turned out!

For sauce, I made my own.. A shot of garlic, 1 stick of melted butter, 1/2 cup of hot sauce, salt, and pepper. Whisk until blended. Add wings hot out of the oven into the sauce and toss. serve with celery and ranch dressing on the side.

I made a boat load of these wings. They lasted 20 minutes and then were all gone! They actually went faster than the shrimp!

Sorry that I only have a couple of pictures. I was cooking several things at once and simply forgot to take more.

Here are the few pics that I took. 

- two family packs of wings
- showing half of the cut up wings because...
- the first half is in the steamer.


----------



## Boatboy24

@JohnT: Don't throw away those tips! Use them for stock.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> @JohnT: Don't throw away those tips! Use them for stock.



You mean, stock tips? Buy low, sell high?


----------



## Steve_M

JohnT said:


> Steve,
> 
> I have been meaning to ask you for a while now... What sauce do you use for your pizzas? Do you make your own?



Most times no, we use Don Pepino pizza sauce, there is another brand but at the moment I can't recall the name.
I will let you know what the other brand is when I get home.

Steve


----------



## Steve_M

Boatboy24 said:


> Great spread, and nice to see another WSM owner on here. Are you a member over at The Virtual Weber Bullet?



Thanks Jim, I haven't joined the Virtual Weber Forum yet. Was just on it this past weekend looking for any tweaks to the ribs I did.

I had wanted to maintain 125F, but temps were consistently hovering at around 135-140F. I need to work on that. Do you have the gasket for firebox door and lid? I am thinking of adding that just seems a waste for all that smoke to make it's way out before kissing the meat.

Steve


----------



## JohnT

We have that sauce in our local grocery store. I have had the chance to use it. Got to say that this is really good pizza sauce!


----------



## vernsgal

it's a simple perogy and sausage night tonight


----------



## JohnT

What??? No one is giving me a "Like" for this one?? I though that surely I would get at least a couple from the Welch's fans..


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> What??? No one is giving me a "Like" for this one?? I though that surely I would get at least a couple from the Welch's fans..



I didn't "like", but I commented.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> What??? No one is giving me a "Like" for this one?? I though that surely I would get at least a couple from the Welch's fans..




Oh, okay. I went back and "liked" it. But only because I hate to see a grown man grovel...


----------



## vernsgal

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, okay. I went back and "liked" it. But only because I hate to see a grown man grovel...



Grown men eat McDonald's?


----------



## JohnT

vernsgal said:


> Grown men eat McDonald's?


 
They do when.. 

1) they have forgotten how bad it really is..
2) are exhausted from "Honey Do" items, 
3) are on their 2nd glass of wine 
4) and are starving 
5) with a Wife that offer's to pick it up.

Then they don't afterwards.. 


I feel guilty, like I have cheated on all those posting to "What's for Dinner".


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> They do when..
> 
> 1) they have forgotten how bad it really is..
> 2) are exhausted from "Honey Do" items,
> 3) are on their 2nd glass of wine
> 4) and are starving
> 5) with a Wife that offer's to pick it up.
> 
> Then they don't afterwards..



That is okay, John. Let's consider this quote: 


> "For sleep, riches, and health to be truly enjoyed, they must be interrupted." -Jean Paul Richter, writer (1763-1825)



Let us posit that the same principle applies to good food!


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> That is okay, John. Let's consider this quote:
> 
> 
> Let us posit that the same principle applies to good food!


 

You are a wise man....


----------



## JimmyT

JohnT said:


> What??? No one is giving me a "Like" for this one?? I though that surely I would get at least a couple from the Welch's fans..




This welches fan tries to pass on McDonalds! I'm more of a Wendy's guy [emoji12]


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> You are a wise man....



You haven't spoken with my wife -- she would quickly disabuse you of this notion!


----------



## vernsgal

JimmyT said:


> This welches fan tries to pass on McDonalds! I'm more of a Wendy's guy [emoji12]



Lol.I'm an A&W gal.


----------



## ibglowin

A close up of tonights dinner......  

Went very well with a certain wine.......


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> A close up of tonights dinner......
> 
> Went very well with a certain wine.......




Dijornos pizza? [emoji16]


----------



## Boatboy24

Blustery cold here - time for some comfort food tonight. A whole roasted chicken, green beans and French Onion Soup.


----------



## Julie

vernsgal said:


> Lol.I'm an A&W gal.



A&W!!!! They don't even exist around here anymore and I oh so miss them!


----------



## geek

Pork chops marinated with red wine, into the oven and wrapped with bacon.
Some white rice and salad.

Not dinner but lunch..!!
[emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## geek

Here's the salad I just made.


----------



## sour_grapes

Feedin' an army, are we, Varis? Looks delish!


----------



## geek

We're only 5 Paul ... [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## sour_grapes

For the special St. Valentine's dinner, we started with a nice salad, followed by: roasted slices of potato and fennel; broccoli with butter/lemon/garlic/mustard/caper sauce; and a medium-rare ribeye steak smothered in an honest-to-God bordelaise sauce. Washed down with a Columbia Crest Horse Heaven Hills Merlot.


----------



## the_rayway

In need of some comfort seafood...of course most of what we get here is frozen other than trout and salmon (sigh)

New favourite (cheap) chowder recipe though!
Poach frozen scallops, shrimp and cod in white wine and tarragon wine vinegar
Sautee onions, carrots and garlic in butter with tarragon, hot peppers, s&p, & smoked paprika. Add cubed potatoes and chicken stock. Simmer till tender, add wine broth from seafood and blend with my new hand blender till super smooth.

Toss in more potatoes, carrots, and onions, simmer until soft, add seafood and eat!

Omnomnomnom, so good!!


----------



## JohnT

you mean that there are no live lobsters for you to convict and put to death?



seriously, i went for a lobster dinner yesterday. it was heavenly. one of the best i ever had.


----------



## the_rayway

Lol, nope! I wish I lived on the East Coast!!


----------



## geek

Pizza with Sav Blanc


----------



## Steve_M

Cauliflower pizza


Wine is Campo Viejo



Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Pizza here too. And an imaginary Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, pizza madness! I _just_ put a pizza in the oven. I will try to take a pic of it before we devour it....


----------



## ibglowin

Grilled Tuscan Rubbed Pork Tenderloin, Oven Roasted Fingerling Potatoes, Caprese Salad. I used a new Smith's (Kroger) Private Selection balsamic reduction in a cool little squirt bottle. That stuff will stick to anything!

Now I wonder if I can find a decent wine to pair with this..........


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, here is the picture of our pizza: (onions, mushrooms, garlic, artichoke hearts, arugula, and olives):


----------



## ceeaton

It's Fryday and pizzas and stromboli here too! Just haven't retrieved my camera w/tandoori chicken images from Super Bowl Sunday at my brothers, so no images. Hard to get over there, it's a whole mile away.

FYI, they all look very good, but Paul, that one looks like it goes with the videos on Tuscany I've been watching. Nice earthy veges.


----------



## vernsgal

No home made dinner here tonight, just a good old Pizza Hut pizza, oh,and of course, wine!


----------



## CGish

My wife and I will be married 11 years as of the 26th. Next weekend did not work for the grandparents, so the kids went down there this weekend. We are hanging out in the peace and quiet of a kid free home, cooking way too much good food, and having fun doing kid-free things. We went to Costco yesterday and picked up a 4 lb ribeye roast that I cut into four 1 lb steaks.




After an overnight marinade ...




They went into a vacuum pack and into the sous-vide at 131 degrees for an hour and a half.




Paired with french fries, veggies, and a little wine.






Why would you go to a steakhouse when you can eat like this at home?


----------



## Steve_M

Trip to Arthur Ave


Appetizer

Steve


----------



## Runningwolf

I started my Brisket on Thursday night not know if I was going to start smoking it on Friday night or Saturday morning. I smothered the entire brisket with yellow mustard, ground black pepper and Montreal steak seasoning. Then I put a heavy coat of brown sugar on it on all sides, then wrapped it up in saran wrap. I decided to put it in the smoker this morning at 5:30 am using pecan and apple chips. It finally reached 190° at 5 pm when I pulled it out, wrapped it in foil and towels for one hour. It was totally awesome and you could cut it with a fork.


----------



## sour_grapes

I had bought supplies to make a nice mushroom/lamb stew today. And so I did. It was a lovely lamb shoulder+riblets, cooked w/ bacon, mushrooms (button, crimini, shitake, and porcini), carrots, onions, garlic, sherry, beef stock... However, I decided to save it for tomorrow. Today, the weather was beautiful, whereas tomorrow, it will turn nasty again. I decided to fire up the grill today for the first time this year! Tomorrow, I will be happy to have a day-old stew.

Moreover, I had a STEAK to cook. Not just any steak. A brand-new, mega/foodie-grocery store opened in my neighborhood. They tore down the old 1950s store, and built a 86,000 sq ft (!) store. (This is about 2x the median size of grocery stores today.) It has 2 levels, prepared foods, a wine bar, a beer bar, a raw bar, a BBQ station, a pizza station, and, oh yeah, groceries, too.  The point is, that they had some loss leaders on sale during the grand opening. I got a NY strip steak for $5/lb. This is JohnT, fall-off-the-back-of-the-truck territory, don't you think? A full 1.5" thick, 1.25 lb steak set me back all of $6.25. Dry-brined it, seasoned (ground fennel, garlic, salt, pepper), and grilled on the season's first BBQ. I was a _little_ off on temperature; it came out rare (~122F) rather than the desired medium rare (~128-130F), but do you hear me complaining? (A: NO!) I don't have "after" pix, but here are the befores:


----------



## the_rayway

@sour_grapes - no pics because you devoured that beauty too fast? It looks terrific!

My sad, sad dinner was a Cara Cara orange, Parmesan and cheddar slices, and homemade fermented pickles. 

Being a parent rocks


----------



## ibglowin

*Finding Mathematics in your Vegetables.*

So we got a head of Romanesco Broccoli in our Harvest Box delivery this week! Very amazing looking veggie. While it is called broccoli, it is not, its cauliflower! It is a "fractal" of sorts with the number of buds being determined by the Fibonacci sequence. So what to do with a whole head of Cauliflower on a Saturday night, why not turn it into..... Baked Vegetarian Buffalo Cauliflower "wings"! Turned out delish and the whole head dissapeared in a matter of a few minutes with the help of some friends who stopped by after a late afternoon hike.


----------



## CGish

Finished off the ribeyes today for lunch. Kids got back about 5:00 pm. Looks like it is back to the real world for us!


----------



## Boatboy24

Doing a simple flat iron steak tonight with home made bread and a salad.

Update: Here are a few pics.


----------



## ceeaton

Marinated some pork chops, grilled with some pineapple slices and served with peas, smashed taters and GF gravy. I had mine with a dark stout because I drank all of the light stuff earlier this weekend. Simple meal but the kids love grilled pork chops.


----------



## vernsgal

Tonight it's curry potato and chicken with ginger carrots.And my choice of wine is a red.I know this should be with white but... I chose a Carmenere


----------



## sour_grapes

You have whatever the hell you want with that, Kim!


----------



## JohnT

The best meal I had while on vacation. Who would guess that the best Maine lobster I ever had would be in a Florida seafood dive? It was on "special" to boot, so the price was amazingly reasonable..

Had a nice pinot grigio with it.

Sorry, but I only have an "After" picture...


----------



## JohnT

Got home around noon on Sunday. Not having a whole lot in the house, I made mushroom pizza.. 

I made my own crust and added rosemary, garlic powder, basil, and some parmesan cheese right into the dough. 

Sauced it with Don Papino's pizza sauce, added more parmesan cheese, and two cans of (drained and squeezed) sliced mushrooms. 

I assembled the pizza, then let the crust rise for 30 minutes. 

Ended up being very tasty..


----------



## ceeaton

Home with sick daughter. Did six loads of laundry, mopped the kitchen floor, cleaned the bathrooms, racked four carboys of wine, made a brunello kit, did some chicken soup stock from the chicken we had for dinner on Saturday, finished soup had noodles only per my daughters lunch request. Then baked up a loaf of light wheat bread. And made up a new family favorite, Chicken Parmesan, for dinner. Yum.

Very productive unscheduled day off for me.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, I am tired just reading that, Craig!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Wow, I am tired just reading that, Craig!



I finished off a keg of stout in the process, so I had plenty of calories to finish the job!

Plus I lazied around the kitchen yesterday listening to the Daytona 500 and drinking wine, so I had rested up plenty for today.


----------



## vernsgal

stupid tests today so it was just subway sandwiches tonight with the rest of my carmenere. I totally love hubby for standing by me and putting up with all this!


----------



## JohnT

Craig, 

The only thing missing is the red cape and a big "S" on your chest. You need to bottle some of that energy and ambition and sell it on the open market. I know that I would buy some for SWMBO!! 

BTW, that chicken parm looks insanely good! That soup looks pretty good too. Care to share the recipe for the stock?


----------



## sour_grapes

vernsgal said:


> stupid tests today so it was just subway sandwiches tonight with the rest of my carmenere. I totally love hubby for standing by me and putting up with all this!



Good luck, Kim!


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Craig,
> 
> The only thing missing is the red cape and a big "S" on your chest. You need to bottle some of that energy and ambition and sell it on the open market. I know that I would buy some for SWMBO!!
> 
> BTW, that chicken parm looks insanely good! That soup looks pretty good too. Care to share the recipe for the stock?



Look up an old book called _The Frugal Gourmet_ by Jeff Smith ~ 1984? My Mom bought it for me when I graduated from college (she was giving me hints to move out on my own). I basically follow that recipe. 

In this case I used the leftover carcass from Saturdays smoked chicken, which can get pretty strong flavor wise, but I had only used a bit of pecan when cooking it (mostly had a nice charcoal flavor). Just rough cut up some carrots, celery and onions, add a bay leaf, some whole peppercorns and some dried thyme. Just don't over cook it, maybe an hour or two tops.

If you want clarified stock you can use egg whites at the end and strain it through a hand strainer, then add any other ingredients. My daughter wanted "soup with noodles only", so I added some egg noodles, kosher salt and served it that way.

The book also has a recipe for a brown stock from beef rendering bones that is to die for, just takes all day (sometimes I do it overnight in a crock pot). It works really well as a base for French onion soup.


----------



## Boatboy24

FWIW, I like to make stock with the 'innards' and leftover wing tips (sometimes you're lucky and the neck is in there too). Sear them, along with some onion, celery, carrots. Then add water, salt, pepper, sage (maybe rosemary and thyme) and simmer. Doing it this way, you have some nice stock to make gravy with when the bird is ready. Otherwise, I do exactly as Craig does. I will sometimes roast the carcass a little in the oven first. It gives a richer stock.

Here's a great recipe to use with turkey - works perfectly with chicken too. And the gravy is to die for. Step one is the stock - cooking the bird is everything in between, and the gravy is down near the end. Like I said, for the stock, I give the innards, onion, celery, carrots a quick sear before adding water. 

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/madmaxturkey.htm


----------



## Steve_M

ibglowin said:


> So what to do with a whole head of Cauliflower on a Saturday night, why not turn it into..... Baked Vegetarian Buffalo Cauliflower "wings"! Turned out delish and the whole head dissapeared in a matter of a few minutes with the help of some friends who stopped by after a late afternoon hike.



Mike,
We made these for SuperBowl they were good to say the least! Who would have thought?

Steve


----------



## ibglowin

I know, its crazy how good they taste after you coat them in Frank's Wing sauce, Bleu Cheese dressing, etc!


----------



## Steve_M

Dinner with the boys. 

Friday night Lent. Bronzino. 

Steve


----------



## Steve_M

And done



Steve


----------



## ibglowin

Wait, red wine with fish! You got some "splaining" to do!


----------



## Steve_M

I know I know we started with a nice Chianti just never switched. I like to break the rules. 
Steve


----------



## ceeaton

You didn't eat your veges.


----------



## Steve_M

I have been drinking kale juice all week. I need food!!!

Steve


----------



## ibglowin

Carraba's Steak (filet) Marsala with a side of garlic smashed potatoes and a caesar salad. Dang this stuff is da bomb!


----------



## geek

King fish, eggplant lasagna, "Moro" (rice) and salad.
Plus my Australian Traminer Riesling.
[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## sour_grapes

My goodness, Varis, you always seem to have a truckload of awesome looking victuals going!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Carraba's Steak (filet) Marsala with a side of garlic smashed potatoes and a caesar salad. Dang this stuff is da bomb!



I suggested Carraba's to the Mrs tonight. Got shot down.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> My goodness, Varis, you always seem to have a truckload of awesome looking victuals going!



Remember, 5 with the kids...


----------



## CGish

My wife found price reduced two pack of filet mignon at Aldis the other day. She knew I have been wanting to try this cut in the sous-vide, so she bought it. Here is the results of an hour and a half in the sous-vide at 131 degrees followed by a quick sear in a smoking cast iron pan. It cut like firm butter and tasted like a little bit of heaven.







We paired it with steamed veggies, baked potato, and a 2007 Tobin James Petite Sirah.


----------



## ibglowin

What! How can that be! Especially with the 20% off your entire order coupon they have out! We had one in ABQ until the mortgage economy meltdown in 2008. They closed it down as it was the only store in NM. So every chance I get when I am in SA I try and hit them up. All the steaks are grilled over oak in a wood fired grill. 





Boatboy24 said:


> I suggested Carraba's to the Mrs tonight. Got shot down.


----------



## ibglowin

Hey, and the "food" looks pretty good as well! 



sour_grapes said:


> My goodness, Varis, you always seem to have a truckload of awesome looking victuals going!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Hey, and the "food" looks pretty good as well!



Hey, Mike, that was not nice to Varis, to put "food" in quotes like that!


----------



## geek

Not a truckload this time.
Mongolian food.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, well, what have we here.....


----------



## JohnT

Paul, 

I give that a "Like" with a 10X multiplier!!!! 


Question: Did you break the lobsters apart before you cooked them??


----------



## JohnT

Three members of my family have February birthdays. As a celebration, Each February, we meet and go out to dinner. This year it was out to the Hibachi Grill (much like Benny Hannah's where they cook the food in front of you while doing entertaining tricks).


----------



## JohnT

One more thing.. 

I never have time to shop and cook a decent meal during the work week. I usually cook big on the weekends, then live off a leftovers.. 

Unfortunately for me, may vacation ate up 2 weekends, and last weekend was spent going out with the family. 

In short, I have not been able to cook for THREE WEEKS!!! 

I feel like I am going into withdrawal! I have been mostly subsisting on crappy frozen foods from the supermarket. Here is what is in store for me this week..

-Frozen tortellini with frozen meatballs and jarred sauce. (I should get 2 meals out of this).

-Digorno's frozen pizza

- Really cheap frozen salisbury steak (I will actually need to "Cook" some fake instant mashed potatoes

- Peanut butter and (homemade) strawberry jelly sandwich with progresso chicarina soup. 

PRAY FOR ME!!!

This Saturday, I plan to cook something (anything) special.. I am thinking a nice filet with sautéed mushrooms


----------



## Boatboy24

My parents came by yesterday and brought dinner. Dad and I labeled and foiled the 2014 Zinfandel, then we had Ina Garten's hearty vegetable soup with some bread I made. This soup is simply awesome!

http://www.barefootcontessa.com/recipes.aspx?RecipeID=912&S=0

(sorry, only bread pics)


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Paul,
> 
> I give that a "Like" with a 10X multiplier!!!!
> 
> 
> Question: Did you break the lobsters apart before you cooked them??



Thanks, John. 

Actually, we had ONLY claws! My friend likes lobsters, but loves claws. She asked us, if she brought claws to our house, would we cook them for her for us all to eat? "Ummm, YES!"  You can buy claws (separate from the tails) at our local fish-house. We gorged ourselves. I then made lobster stock with all of the shells.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Thanks, John.
> 
> Actually, we had ONLY claws! My friend likes lobsters, but loves claws. She asked us, if she brought claws to our house, would we cook them for her for us all to eat? "Ummm, YES!"  You can buy claws (separate from the tails) at our local fish-house. We gorged ourselves. I then made lobster stock with all of the shells.



I was wondering about that - that claw meat is to die for!


----------



## geek

Ribs, corn, mash potato and asparagus.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Actually, we had ONLY claws! My friend likes lobsters, but loves claws. She asked us, if she brought claws to our house, would we cook them for her for us all to eat? "Ummm, YES!"  You can buy claws (separate from the tails) at our local fish-house. We gorged ourselves.



What I did not mention was that this was our second-best dinner of the weekend! 

On Saturday, I invited some new neighbors and some old neighbors over for dinner. I made a prime rib roast, using a reverse sear (a la Kenji Alt-Lopez). Also made a killer _au jus_ with tons of meaty soup bones and a cabernet reduction. We also had a salad with Savoy cabbage, baked potatoes, ginger/citrus glazed carrots, and a broccoli/cheese/cream puree. Unfortunately, there was a miscommunication, and one of the families did not show up. Those of us who remained waited, and waited, and finally contacted the others, who revealed they thought the dinner was NOT scheduled for that night. Sigh....

Partly as a result of the confusion, consternation, and running around, I have no pictures. But trust me, it was gooooood. Needless to say, we have leftovers out the ying-yang, but that is a good problem to have!  To make this post hew to the topic of this thread, we had delicious leftover prime rib for dinner tonight.


----------



## CGish

Made Orange Chicken tonight. Vacuum marinated the chicken in the orange sauce, then put the chicken in the sous-vide for a couple hours at 134 degrees.

Paired it with jasmine rice, steamed vegetables, and a smoked porter.


----------



## Boatboy24

CGish said:


> Made Orange Chicken tonight. Vacuum marinated the chicken in the orange sauce, then put the chicken in the sous-vide for a couple hours at 134 degrees.
> 
> Paired it with jasmine rice, steamed vegetables, and a smoked porter.



Recipe, please?


----------



## CGish

Boatboy24 said:


> Recipe, please?



Nothing in the mix was 'from scratch'.

The tenderloins (frozen), vegetables (stir fry mix), and rice (jasmine) were Kirkland brand (Costco) and the sauce was Aldi's Fusia Orange Ginger Wok Sauce.

I marinated the tenderloins in the sauce for about four hours, then laid the tenderloins out on a sheet and froze them. Once frozen - about three hours - I put them in a vacuum pack and dropped them in the sous-vide.

After cooking, I opened the vacuum bag, pulled the tenderloins out, patted them dry, and then seared them in a cast iron pan with olive oil. For the sauce, I emptied the vacuum bag and the left over marinade into a pan and brought it to a boil for a couple minutes while stirring constantly.

Total prep time: about a half hour. Fifteen minutes earlier in the day with the marinade and setting up the sous-vide, and then about fifteen minutes (with my wife's help) right before supper.


----------



## ibglowin

For those of us that don't have a sous vide set up. Why (re)freeze a piece of thawed out meat before cooking?



CGish said:


> I marinated the tenderloins in the sauce for about four hours, then laid the tenderloins out on a sheet and froze them. Once frozen - about three hours - I put them in a vacuum pack and dropped them in the sous-vide.


----------



## CGish

ibglowin said:


> For those of us that don't have a sous vide set up. Why (re)freeze a piece of thawed out meat before cooking?



So the vacuum process does not pull the all the marinade out of the vacuum bag. If you use the right size bag, the vacuum pulls the bag around each piece of meat and the marinade surrounding it. This allows each piece to cook in the marinade. If you do not freeze, the vacuum pump just pulls all the liquid out and makes it almost impossible to get the bag to seal.

The meat does not have to freeze solid, just to the point the marinade is firm.


----------



## geek

Quesadillas, home made.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight I made a salmon steak (a cross section through the body). I marinated it in soy/lime/sesame oil first. I made a side of sauteed and braised lacinto kale and onions (braised in chicken stock and sherry), and another side of polenta with some leftover stinky Tallegio cheese. Broiled the salmon, and served with a lemon/butter/caper/parsley/oregano/vinegar/garlic sauce. Delish, if you ask me!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight I made a salmon steak (a cross section through the body). I marinated it in soy/lime/sesame oil first. I made a side of sauteed and braised lacinto kale and onions (braised in chicken stock and sherry), and another side of polenta with some leftover stinky Tallegio cheese. Broiled the salmon, and served with a lemon/butter/caper/parsley/oregano/vinegar/garlic sauce. Delish, if you ask me!



I love Tallegio.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight I made a salmon steak (a cross section through the body). I marinated it in soy/lime/sesame oil first. I made a side of sauteed and braised lacinto kale and onions (braised in chicken stock and sherry), and another side of polenta with some leftover stinky Tallegio cheese. Broiled the salmon, and served with a lemon/butter/caper/parsley/oregano/vinegar/garlic sauce. Delish, if you ask me!



I want to come live at your place, would be willing to eat the leftovers and promise I wouldn't leave a mess behind on the floor, ever.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight I made a salmon steak (a cross section through the body). I marinated it in soy/lime/sesame oil first. I made a side of sauteed and braised lacinto kale and onions (braised in chicken stock and sherry), and another side of polenta with some leftover stinky Tallegio cheese. Broiled the salmon, and served with a lemon/butter/caper/parsley/oregano/vinegar/garlic sauce. Delish, if you ask me!



That sounds too good to be missing a picture....


----------



## ibglowin

You may be on to something Varis. I was able to hack in to his phone and just found this actual pic of last nights feast! 









geek said:


> That sounds too good to be missing a picture....


----------



## sour_grapes

Mein Gott! Why would there be a stock photo of THAT?


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Mein Gott! Why would there be a stock photo of THAT?



Because, as crazy as it seems, someone is willing to buy it. My buddy who sits in the cell behind me makes a living off of finding just the right picture for a customer when they say "we want colorful food" for their frozen food brochure. I'm sure a designer like @Kraffty runs into that situation all of the time.


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> My buddy who sits in the *cell* behind me


 
Is there something you haven't told us???


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> That sounds too good to be missing a picture....



Okay, shamed me into it. However, it doesn't look quite as nice as cold leftovers!


----------



## geek

Not dinner yet....but almost.
Costco pizza and some Gewurtztraminer, hmmm [emoji485][emoji485]


----------



## FTC Wines

Ok Geek, this may top you, lol ! Miss you Buddy. Mexican Lasagne with home made Sangria. Two bottles of my home made Sangria, 2 yrs old, one bottle of a Sangiovese, one yr old, 5 ounces of Brandy, & fruit. All blended in one big pitcher. Son & girlfriend arriving soon from east coast, can't wait! Roy


----------



## geek

Roy,

I'll be over ..!!!! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## FTC Wines

Let's try & add photo again


----------



## FTC Wines

Geek, next time ur in town give us a heads up. It's an awesome meal! Roy ps the Sangria is pretty good too!


----------



## sour_grapes

Hausgemacht (i.e., homemade) pizza tonight! Olives, mushrooms, red onion, arugala.


----------



## geek

For later. Pork chops and veggies.


----------



## geek

Final product, served on one-time use plate [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## geek

Bruschetta now accompanied with Trio Blanca.


----------



## geek

Bruschetta is gone so now some Antipasto, and chicken wings for the wife.

Uffff


----------



## geek

And finally the restaurant owner, good friend of ours, brought us tilapia with mango salad and rice... We're stuffed..!!


----------



## Boatboy24

OMG, Varis! Do you guys ever stop!!?? Great spread(s)!!

Tonight, we did burgers, tots and salad. Nothing fancy, but a good burger, cooked over charcoal with a handful of spend oak cubes is just delicious. Even more so with sharp cheddar and some bacon.


----------



## geek

I know, today was one of those days...LOL

Yours sounds good!!


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Bruschetta is gone so now some Antipasto, and chicken wings for the wife.



My mouth was literally watering when I saw the antipasto. And I do not use the term "literally" figuratively. I had to swallow down saliva!


----------



## Boatboy24

A neighbor was recently hospitalized and we just brought over a batch of baked ziti, fresh bread and a salad for her husband and kids. I figured I might as well double everything and cover dinner for ourselves too.


----------



## JohnT

Worked pretty hard yesterday helping to sheetrock my younger brother's house. Afterwards, both brothers came to my house to install my new appliences. 

We were all STARVING, so i whipped up dinner: filet mignon, baked potatoes, sauteed mushrooms, asparigus, and ceasar salad. 

I Am proud To say that the total prep and cooking time was only 1 hour!

the filets were 2 inches thick. I pan seared them on bothe sides, then finished them off in the over for 12 minutes at 425 degrees. Pleased to say it was the perfect cook. Just the red side of medium rare. 

I am proud to say that total eat time was 10 minutes...

I opened a bottle of my super cab then watched my older brother enjoy a couple of glasses.I said "lent sucks" lately????

have i


----------



## JohnT

Slow cooked meat sauce and spaghetti. Home made crumb cake for dessert.

i smacked my foreheaD wheN I realized I forgot to take photos


----------



## ibglowin

Special dinner tonight for some good friends. We are serving:

Smoked Salmon and Goat Cheese Bruschetta paired with Champagne 

Then

Grilled Tuscan Pork Tenderloin with Marsala Sauce
Roasted Fingerling Potatoes with Fennel, Shallots, Garlic, Sage 
Pan Roasted Brussels Sprouts with Bacon

Paired with:

2011 Kevin White "La Fraternité" GSM Blend (Columbia Valley)
2010 Reynvann "In the Rocks" Syrah (Walla Walla Valley)
2005 Col Solare Bordeaux Blend (Red Mountain)

Desert:

Puff Pastry Tart with Granny Smith Apples paired with Vidal Ice Wine

So glad I gave up lima beans for lent!


----------



## cmason1957

Grilled New York Strip Steaks and store made fresh Italian Sausages. Added some pecan chips while the steaks were on. The Sausages are for later, ate the steaks tonight. Along with a montepulciano. Very tasty.


----------



## sour_grapes

Slow-roasted pork belly, butternut squash, and braised broccoli rabe here.


----------



## vernsgal

Homemade swedish meatballs,lingren berries,mashed potatoes, gravy and peas.


----------



## JohnT

I Love Swedish meatballs! Care to share the recipe??


----------



## vernsgal

JohnT said:


> I Love Swedish meatballs! Care to share the recipe??


I got it off the internet somewhere so can't take credit for it but these are amazing!

Ingredients
For the Meatballs

2 large eggs
1/2 cup heavy cream
1-1/2 cups cubed white sandwich bread, crusts removed (you'll need about 4 slices)
1 pound ground pork
2 garlic cloves, minced
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1-1/2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 pound ground beef (85% lean)

For the Sauce

2 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 tablespoons all purpose flour
3 cups low sodium chicken broth
2 tablespoons packed light brown sugar (see note below recipe)
1 cup heavy cream
1-1/4 teaspoons soy sauce
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 tablespoon lemon juice, from one lemon
Finely chopped parley, for garnish (optional)

Instructions
For the Meatballs

Preheat the oven to 325. Line a baking sheet with aluminum foil for easy clean-up and place an ovenproof baking/cooling rack over top; spray the rack very generously with nonstick cooking spray.
Whisk the eggs and cream together in a medium bowl. Stir in the bread and mash until no large bread chunks remain. Set aside.
In a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, beat the pork, garlic, allspice, pepper, salt, and baking powder on high speed until smooth and pale, about 2 minutes, scraping bowl as necessary. Add the bread mixture to the mixing bowl and beat on low speed until combined (so it doesn't splatter), then increase the speed to high and beat until smooth and homogeneous, about 1 minute, scraping the bowl as necessary. Add the beef and mix on medium-low speed until just incorporated, about 20 seconds, scraping the bowl as necessary. Using wet hands, form the meat mixture into 1-1/2-inch round meatballs and place on the prepared rack. (The mixture is very sticky and wet hands help; keep wetting your hands as you go). Bake for about 20 minutes, until just done.
Note: You'll notice that the rack will leave little marks on the meatballs but they will not be too noticeable once the meatballs are covered with sauce.

For the Sauce

While the meatballs are cooking, make the sauce. In a large sauté pan over medium-high heat, melt the butter. Add the flour and cook, whisking constantly, until flour is golden and fragrant, about 1 minute. (Careful not to burn; it goes from golden to burnt quickly.) Whisk in the chicken broth, getting rid of any lumps. Add the brown sugar and bring back to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium and cook, whisking and scraping down the sides of the pan occasionally, until sauce is slightly thickened and reduced, about 10 minutes. Add the cream, soy sauce and pepper and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium and cook, whisking and scraping down the sides occasionally, until the sauce is thick enough to coat a spoon, about 10 minutes. Add the cooked meatballs to the sauce and simmer, turning occasionally to coat with the sauce, until heated through. Stir in the lemon juice, taste and adjust seasoning if necessary, then serve.
Note: The cream sauce is a touch sweet. For a less sweet sauce, you can reduce or omit the brown sugar.


----------



## ibglowin

Leftovers from Sunday night!


----------



## Boatboy24

Santa Maria tri tip cooked sous vide, then seared over charcoal and some spend oak cubes; grill roasted broccolini, onion rings.


----------



## Johnd

Just finished a huge bowl of duck and smoked venison gumbo, game harvested from my property this past season. I can take credit for the ducks and deer, but my lovely wife is responsible for the creation. That Cajun can cook!!!!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Santa Maria tri tip cooked sous vide, then seared over charcoal and some spend oak cubes; grill roasted broccolini, onion rings.



Pictures...pictures!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Pictures...pictures!



Okay, okay.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Okay, okay.



Thank you, Jim. That looks just excellent!

D***, now I'm hungry...


----------



## CGish

I love tri-tip. Unfortunately it is hard to come by in central Ohio. That one looks pretty much perfect.


----------



## sour_grapes

Jim, that sounds heavenly.

I made a corned beef brisket sous vide, but I used a twist. I dried off the beef with paper towels, then _browned_ it on all sides before the sous vide cooking. About 4 minutes/side in animal fat on med. high heat. Then sous vide at 171F for 16 hours.

The result was quite nice. Very flavorful, and a wonderful texture. Plus, the fat cap was somewhat, but not entirely, rendered by the browning. Delish.

This was served with a creamed spinach+parnsips casserole, and roasted potato slices and roast fennel wedges. Oh, yes, and an avocado salad to start off, with pumpkin seed oil, soy sauce, and sriracha. Washed all of this down with a Napa rosé (Toad Hollow) and a Cali Pinot Gris (Kendall Jackson).


----------



## vernsgal

Wow! Now I'm hungry. 

Tonight was girlfriends nite.Wine,appies and chocolate cake


----------



## olusteebus

My Stifado (Greek chicken stew) recipe. 

Sauteed chicken strips with garlic powder, salt and pepper, cut up. sauteed onions, artichoke heart quarters, on cup of quinoa, teaspoon of lemon zest, juice of one lemon, celery seeds, garbanza beans and covered with chicken stock. 

along with some Pinot Grigio I made from concentrate. 

It was good.


----------



## Boatboy24

CGish said:


> I love tri-tip. Unfortunately it is hard to come by in central Ohio. That one looks pretty much perfect.



It's not exactly plentiful here either. Trader Joes is only a couple miles from the house, but I've never really liked theirs - seems chewy for some reason. Wegman's sells them, but they want $11.99/lb for Angus TT. I just recently realized that the Giant near our house carries Angus TT at $6.99. There are two other Giants nearby that don't for some reason.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Jim, that sounds heavenly.
> 
> I made a corned beef brisket sous vide, but I used a twist. I dried off the beef with paper towels, then _browned_ it on all sides before the sous vide cooking. About 4 minutes/side in animal fat on med. high heat. Then sous vide at 171F for 16 hours.



Just yesterday, I read a post on the The Virtual Weber Bullet where a guy took a 4lb Tbone, seared it first, then sealed it and brought it to 130F in the SV. It looked absolutely amazing.


----------



## JohnT

Johnd said:


> Just finished a huge bowl of duck and smoked venison gumbo, game harvested from my property this past season. I can take credit for the ducks and deer, but my lovely wife is responsible for the creation. That Cajun can cook!!!!


 

Wow! I love Cajun food! 

After reading this, and after I stopped drooling, I just could not take another bite of my PBJ sandwich or another spoon of my canned chicken soup. You made me realize that it was not a dinner fit for a 53 year old wine snob! 

Too bad you didn't post a pic!


----------



## ibglowin

Make a friend out of the butcher! Spend some time getting to know them, have them cut you some steaks that are on sale to your desired thickness, then leave them a glowing review on the stores customer feedback site. That worked for me and the butcher at my local Smith's (Kroger) now always has a smile and the time to find me the best cut of meat. Win/Win! 



Boatboy24 said:


> It's not exactly plentiful here either. Trader Joes is only a couple miles from the house, but I've never really liked theirs - seems chewy for some reason. Wegman's sells them, but they want $11.99/lb for Angus TT. I just recently realized that the Giant near our house carries Angus TT at $6.99. There are two other Giants nearby that don't for some reason.


----------



## Johnd

JohnT said:


> Wow! I love Cajun food!
> 
> After reading this, and after I stopped drooling, I just could not take another bite of my PBJ sandwich or another spoon of my canned chicken soup. You made me realize that it was not a dinner fit for a 53 year old wine snob!
> 
> Too bad you didn't post a pic!



JohnT:
I apologize for ruining your dinner, mine was quite good!. As for the pic, my wife pretty much already thinks I've completely lost touch with reality, as the carboys keep multiplying, barrels have made an appearance, and new wines keep showing up. I'm afraid that taking a picture of dinner to post on the wine forum might just send her over the edge!

I will, however, commit to post a picture of dinner Saturday evening, as we're having our first crawfish boil of the season, been craving for a few weeks now and just can't wait any longer...........


----------



## JohnT

Johnd said:


> JohnT:
> I apologize for ruining your dinner, mine was quite good!. As for the pic, my wife pretty much already thinks I've completely lost touch with reality, as the carboys keep multiplying, barrels have made an appearance, and new wines keep showing up. I'm afraid that taking a picture of dinner to post on the wine forum might just send her over the edge!
> 
> I will, however, commit to post a picture of dinner Saturday evening, as we're having our first crawfish boil of the season, been craving for a few weeks now and just can't wait any longer...........


 

ooooooh man! Crawfish! 

There is nothing I wouldn't do for real, fresh, crawfish! All we get up here is that frozen garbage that has been sitting around since last year..

Man.. Crawfish...

I would crawl on my hands and knees through ground glass just for a single tail. I would lick Rosie O'Donnell's arm pit after she has taken a sauna for just a handful! 

Why, I would even chug a glass of Welch's for a full plateful! 

Definitely! I want pictures!!!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Just yesterday, I read a post on the The Virtual Weber Bullet where a guy took a 4lb Tbone, seared it first, then sealed it and brought it to 130F in the SV. It looked absolutely amazing.



My "rule" for whether to sear before or after sous vide-ing _used to_ be that I would only sear beforehand those cuts that I would normally sear before conventional cooking, e.g., lamb shanks or short ribs. Everything else (steaks, chops, roasts, etc.) would get seared after SV, just before serving.

However, I may be coming around to your friend's point of view. One problem with searing after SV is that the meat is a bit wet after SV. (This is from moisture loss during cooking -- see Harold McGee.) This wetness makes the sear difficult; it is not impossible, by any means, but the character of the browning is slightly different than "normal" browned meat. I think I am going to have to give your friend's method a try!


----------



## Johnd

JohnT said:


> ooooooh man! Crawfish!
> 
> There is nothing I wouldn't do for real, fresh, crawfish! All we get up here is that frozen garbage that has been sitting around since last year..
> 
> Man.. Crawfish...
> 
> I would crawl on my hands and knees through ground glass just for a single tail. I would lick Rosie O'Donnell's arm pit after she has taken a sauna for just a handful!
> 
> Why, I would even chug a glass of Welch's for a full plateful!
> 
> Definitely! I want pictures!!!!!



Wow!! That's quite and endorsement for the little mud critters. I have to say though, you're going a bit too far with the Rosie O'Donnell arm pit thing, not even my crawfish could overcome that taste bud damage!!

If you ever get down this way, look me up, we'll eat some crawfish and indulge in some serious wine snobbery.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> My "rule" for whether to sear before or after sous vide-ing _used to_ be that I would only sear beforehand those cuts that I would normally sear before conventional cooking, e.g., lamb shanks or short ribs. Everything else (steaks, chops, roasts, etc.) would get seared after SV, just before serving.
> 
> However, I may be coming around to your friend's point of view. One problem with searing after SV is that the meat is a bit wet after SV. (This is from moisture loss during cooking -- see Harold McGee.) This wetness makes the sear difficult; it is not impossible, by any means, but the character of the browning is slightly different than "normal" browned meat. I think I am going to have to give your friend's method a try!



Here, check out the pics. But not if you're hungry!

http://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?64271-SousVide-first-attempt-I-love-it-!


----------



## geek

Those pics look delish Jim, however too rare for me, I like it well done...


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> I will, however, commit to post a picture of dinner Saturday evening, as we're having our first crawfish boil of the season, been craving for a few weeks now and just can't wait any longer...........



You are just buying time so that you can move those carboys out of sight so they don't show up in the picture...

Crawdad's sound like an idea. I'll have to email my brother and see where he always orders them from. My kids love them (though they have races with a few while they are waiting for the first few batches to get ready. Told them not to exercise them too much, makes them tough).

Edit: He orders his from canjungrocer.com (1-888-CRAWFISH) - they are very good!


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Crawdad's sound like an idea. I'll have to email my brother and see where he always orders them from. My kids love them (though they have races with a few while they are waiting for the first few batches to get ready. Told them not to exercise them too much, makes them tough).



"Kids!! I have told you a thousand times not to play with your food!"


----------



## geek

Lasagna, salad and garlic toasted bread.


----------



## Boatboy24

Found some pulled pork in the freezer that I'd forgotten about. A quick thaw and sauté, and I had 'carnitas' tacos.


----------



## vernsgal

Just to show the next night I ate...


----------



## geek

Almost dinner....!!!

Salmon and asparagus....hmmm


----------



## Mismost

Wife layed out salmon to thaw....I am so freaking burnt out on salmon. I threw it back in freezer and got out some catfish and I'm gonna FRY IT IN PEANUT OIL and wish I had used lard, heat up some tortillas, make a chipolte sauce, shred some cabbage, slice some limes and make fish tacos. She'll ***** really loud about how unhealthy it is as she stuffs tacos in her mouth until the juice drips off her chin.

You know every once in while, fat is really good, it tastes great! No steamed veggies, no whole grain pasta, and if I hear "organic" one time I think I'll shoot that woman. Tonight is grease, spice, crunch, and tart. I'll chew some extra kale tomorrow.


----------



## ceeaton

With the nice weather I was hoping to grill a pizza, haven't done that for a while 'cause my youngest daughter has been chowing on a simple ham and swiss stromboli every Friday.

Made three doughs this morning and stuck them in the back of the fridge. Came home to my wife asking the "boli fiend" if she'd rather a hot dog or chicken nugget (..yes!). The door had swung wide open for a grilled pizza.

Simple red sauce, mozzarella cheese, thin sliced onions, diced green pepper, pepperoni and some ham. Had the grill nice and hot, so the crust puffed up nicely. Thin crispy layer with grilled marks/taste on the bottom, fluffy like a cloud in the middle. Oh and the topping were good too! Served with a run of the mill Canadian Lager, yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

Still working on that pulled pork I found in the freezer last night. Tonight it's quesadillas.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Still working on that pulled pork I found in the freezer last night. Tonight it's quesadillas.



Pulled pork is so versatile. I love it in an omelet with sharp cheddar cheese for breakfast, or lunch, or dinner, or midnight snack...you get the idea. Love da pulled pork!


----------



## the_rayway

Tonight is rum...Oh, and some potato chips 

I'm going to eat my feelings tonight (re: Hubby job loss), and be right as rain tomorrow. So much to do! Judge if you will, but I've kept the positive face and encouraging talk up all week while he works his way through everything. Time to have a night off where I don't worry. The rum won't really help with that (there's not enough rum in the world, and I don't want a hangover), but MMMMMmmmmm potato chips!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight's meat-free offering was pasta with charred and then braised broccoli, mushroom, red onions, garlic, butter, white wine, and garbanzo beans, topped off with lots of Parmigiano-Reggiano.


----------



## Johnd

JohnT said:


> Man.. Crawfish...
> Definitely! I want pictures!!!!!



Mmmmmm, the craving has been satiated. 70# select crawfish, good friends, and 4 bottles of good wine. Headed to the hot tub for a soak.


----------



## Johnd

Closeup photo?


----------



## vernsgal

Wow! Have never tried crawfish but I remember a lot of family get togethers , we ate lobster like that when we were in P.E.I


----------



## ibglowin

I just had a Crawfish Po Boy for lunch on Friday. 

That looks amazing John!



Johnd said:


> Closeup photo?


----------



## geek

That looks nice John....


----------



## ibglowin

Sunday nights dinner. Paired very well with a very special wine......


----------



## JohnT

the_rayway said:


> Tonight is rum...Oh, and some potato chips
> 
> I'm going to eat my feelings tonight (re: Hubby job loss), and be right as rain tomorrow. So much to do! Judge if you will, but I've kept the positive face and encouraging talk up all week while he works his way through everything. Time to have a night off where I don't worry. The rum won't really help with that (there's not enough rum in the world, and I don't want a hangover), but MMMMMmmmmm potato chips!


 

I am so sorry to hear about your Husband's job situation. You did the right thing. Relax, blow off steam, and the world will be brighter tomorrow.
Hang in there kid! Things will get better!


----------



## JohnT

Johnd said:


> Mmmmmm, the craving has been satiated. 70# select crawfish, good friends, and 4 bottles of good wine. Headed to the hot tub for a soak.


 
LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THOSE MUD BUGS!!!! Did you go with a spicy boil on them?? They look perfect! Can not tell you how much I wish I could have tasted them! 

Sounds like you had the perfect evening. Wine, FANTASTIC FOOD!, friends, and a hot tub. Now that is what I call.. making the most out of life.


----------



## JohnT

The sister in law cam up for a visit from Georgia. Forced a couple of meals on her. Turns out she is on a low-carb diet. I think I have selective hearing because our conversation went like this.. 

Her: I am on a low carb diet.
Me: how do you like you potatoes? They are on sale due to St Patrick's day..

Anyway, I ended up cooking Saturday and sunday nights. 

Saturday: 
potato/leek soup, 

balsamic vinaigrette salad with pickled beets, glazed walnuts, and a warn goat cheese patty encrusted with panko breadcrumbs.

Marinaded pork tenderloin with asparagus tips, sautéed mushrooms, and oven roasted potatoes, 

Strawberries were on sale so I made a strawberry pie for dessert (a la mode) - sorry, no picture.


on Sunday, I made a roasted, stuffed chicken, mashed potatoes, garden salad, biscuits, and green beans. 


Here are a couple pictures from Saturday (the soup and the main course)..


----------



## Johnd

JohnT said:


> LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THOSE MUD BUGS!!!! Did you go with a spicy boil on them?? They look perfect! Can not tell you how much I wish I could have tasted them!
> 
> Sounds like you had the perfect evening. Wine, FANTASTIC FOOD!, friends, and a hot tub. Now that is what I call.. making the most out of life.



It was quite a big evening, thankfully had all day Sunday to recover. I cook em really spicy, opens up your sinuses when you eat them, hands quit burning a few hours later. Any yes, they were huge, we have a banner season underway here, fueled by an early, warm spring and abundant rainfall. Little pricey right now, but the prices fall drastically after Easter, I simply couldn't wait til then.


----------



## geek

White rice, asparagus and steak with onions.


----------



## vernsgal

Hubby always thinks I'm weird when I take pictures of my food.lol. Heading out to friends for dinner tonight, no idea what's on the menu but I didn't have to cook so it's all good!


----------



## Boatboy24

Marinated and grilled up some chicken and broccolini. Sautéed up some artichoke hearts and tossed them up with some angel hair, EVOO, parsley, lemon zest and parmesan. 

Imagined I was washing it down with a nice Pinot Grigio.


----------



## geek

That looks good .....


----------



## ceeaton

My Mom made the highlight of my week when she emailed that she had brought a few tomatoes back from her two month stay at Sanibel Island and was in the sharing mood. Couldn't get over to get them until today, but I know of one way to kick the pizza blues, a BLT(TP). Turkey bacon, romaine lettuce, tomato, smoked turkey breast and a few hamburger dill pickles on fresh Italian bread, yum!


----------



## GreginND

Homemade mushroom and onion pizza the dough had been fermenting since Monday. It went great with some North Dakota Frontenac.


----------



## the_rayway

Did an easy supper tonight: cucumber salad, kielbassa, fruit, cheese, and homemade pickles. It's been so busy with the Hubster doing interviews, and us getting the house ready to sell. Kids loved it though, so WIN!!


----------



## Boatboy24

the_rayway said:


> Did an easy supper tonight: cucumber salad, kielbassa, fruit, cheese, and homemade pickles. It's been so busy with the Hubster doing interviews, and us getting the house ready to sell. Kids loved it though, so WIN!!



Busy doing interviews is a good thing!!!


----------



## ceeaton

the_rayway said:


> Did an easy supper tonight: cucumber salad, kielbassa, fruit, cheese, and homemade pickles. It's been so busy with the Hubster doing interviews, and us getting the house ready to sell. Kids loved it though, so WIN!!



I agree with Jim, interviews are a good thing. Not so sure about getting a house ready to sell. I'm watching my wife and her brother get their fathers house ready to put on the market and I constantly remind my wife "You can move once I depart this earthly home". You are living up to the saying under your forum name "Always busy".


----------



## Boatboy24

I stumbled upon $4.99/lb Choice rib roasts at the store this afternoon. Grabbed one, cut it up into thick steaks. Vacuum sealed 'em up, with all but one going into the freezer. Also grabbed a little filet for the Mrs. Both are sitting in a sous vide bath now, with some Montreal Steak seasoning. We'll grill 'em up later with some asparagus and serve with a salad and some fresh bread.


----------



## geek

OMG Jim, and I'm having some not great left overs...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ceeaton

My oldest daughter asked me yesterday what we were having for dinner today. I said chicken. She said, with some excitement, chicken parmesean? I said, sure if you want it. So knowing I actually had some time today to make a real meal, I pounded the crap out of some chicken fillets (was very enjoyable), coated with GF bread crumbs and deep fried for a bit, then drained and added to a pan with lots of different cheeses and tomato sauce and baked until everything was heated through. Cuts with a fork, no knife needed, and all the kids and my wife love it. Served with some penne pasta (regular and GF) and a romaine lettuce salad with diced carrot and green pepper and some mozzarella cheese.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> My oldest daughter asked me yesterday what we were having for dinner today. I said chicken. She said, with some excitement, chicken parmesean? I said, sure if you want it. So knowing I actually had some time today to make a real meal, I pounded the crap out of some chicken fillets (was very enjoyable), coated with GF bread crumbs and deep fried for a bit, then drained and added to a pan with lots of different cheeses and tomato sauce and baked until everything was heated through. Cuts with a fork, no knife needed, and all the kids and my wife love it. Served with some penne pasta (regular and GF) and a romaine lettuce salad with diced carrot and green pepper and some mozzarella cheese.


----------



## JohnT

Got all all my grocery shopping done for Easter. I made use of 2 sales that the local grocery store was having.. 

First was a discount on ham. I picked up a really 15 pound spiral cut ham for only $12.

THEN, they had a special coupon for prime rib. This coupon was mailed to "Price plus" customers and they ended up sending me TWO OF THEM!!! 

With a purchase of $10 and this coupon, prime rib was on sale for $4.77 per pound! I picked up two of them although I did have to split my load of other groceries in two and check out twice. I ended up getting a nice 3 rib roast, and a really nice 4 rib roast!!! 

So it is prime rib, Yorkshire pudding, and all the trimmings on Saturday, and Ham, Hungarian cabbage salad, bratwurst, and mashed potatoes on Sunday. YUM!

I am freezing the 4 rib roast. It will be a nice surprise for the family later.

Got to LOVE my butcher!..


----------



## zalai

Salmon , pickled mixed vegetables with barley green lentil and quinoa blend .


----------



## sour_grapes

I really wish I had a better camera on my computer!

Tonight's fare was barbecued corn with garlic butter (cooked last summer and frozen for future consumption); lacinto kale & onions braised with chicken stock and cumin; and the _pièce de résistance_, seared tuna steak served with a reduction of sherry, soy sauce, and sesame oil. Washed down with a really cheap-but-tasty Pinot Noir. Not bad at all!


----------



## ibglowin

So your taking pics with your laptop......... 



sour_grapes said:


> I really wish I had a better camera on my computer!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> So your taking pics with your laptop.........



You know, Mike, they put those picture taking thingies on computers these days.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> So your taking pics with your laptop.........



Umm, yeah. Why?

I could break out my camera, and take a pic, and download it to my computer, and then upload it to WMT. But, you know, I love you guys, but I don't LOVE you guys!


----------



## ibglowin

My iPhone has an incredible camera but I don't call it a computer! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> My iPhone has an incredible camera but I don't call it a computer! LOL



Actually, I think the camera in your iPhone is quite credible. 

I do not have such a phone with a nice camera. I don't get your point -- are you simply bragging about owning an iPhone?


----------



## ibglowin

LOL You actually connected soooooo many dots with just a couple of post there Paul........ 

It seems a Physicist is a Physicist regardless of whether they live in Milwaukee or Los Alamos! 

And BTW you dinner looked delish!


----------



## geek

That reminds me the "old" days....lol

Now I use iPhone on almost everything, well did I say everything?


----------



## ibglowin

Actual pic of Paul on his cell phone.......


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Actual pic of Paul on his cell phone.......



I don't have one that small.....


----------



## sour_grapes

I'd like to call a friend...


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I don't have one that small.....



Oh boy, here we go...


----------



## geek

Shrimp, veggies, "tostones", white rice and gandules (green pigeon peas).


----------



## geek

And this is my plate


----------



## ceeaton

Fryday, pizza day. Was out in the garage ducking the wind and pre-cooking bacon for a breakfast the "men" of the church cook on Easter Sunday every year. We normally have breakfast between the sunrise service (which I have never attended since I'm always cooking downstairs) and the normal service. So we are expected to have the meal ready at 7:45 a.m., which means if we can precook some of the meal it makes it easier on us. And since we are men, easy is a word we rally around.

Some of the bacon somehow jumped to the grilled pizza. I think the cat was responsible for doing that...I tried to name her bacon, but the kids didn't go for it. She always seems to turn up when I'm grilling or cooking some bacon, mooch.

Oh, pizza toppings - base of provolone and mozzarella cheese on top of a red tomato sauce, pepperoni, diced ham, bacon, green pepper, onion.


----------



## sour_grapes

Homemade pizza for us, too, but vegetarian. I made a Greek pizza, with spinach, garlic, red onions, mushrooms, and kalamata olives topped with crumbled feta. Not too shabby!


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I think the cat was responsible for doing that...I tried to name her bacon



My neighbors actually DID name their dog "Bacon."


----------



## Boatboy24

Had a date night last night and went out with some friends to Brio. Close by and pretty good for a chain. Both of us had gorgonzola crusted tenderloin medallions with a mushroom sauce. Mashed taters and roasted veg as well.


----------



## the_rayway

Hubby and I had the house to ourselves, so we made a monster gluten free pizza with pesto sauce, bacon, peppers, onions, jalapenos, and black olives. Topped it with mozza and fresh parm. Delicious!


----------



## ceeaton

Nice day out. Picked up some propane and decided to use some. Rosemary chicken, will serve with whatever my wife can cook up, if she gets home in time.


----------



## geek

Ribeye.....delish..


----------



## geek

Easter lunch dinner at home, wife cooked so many things...I'm stuffed...


----------



## Boatboy24

Honeybaked ham, scalloped potatoes, steamed green beans, fresh fruit, corn, etc..

..and I managed to slice off a bit of my fingertip with the mandolin...


----------



## sour_grapes

For Easter, I made roasted artichokes, citrus-glazed carrots with ginger, sauteed broccoli rabe with garlic and pecorino cheese, rosemary roasted new potatoes, and rack of lamb with a garlic/rosemary/thyme/parsley persillade. Appetizers were Cambozola and Pecorino on pears, and dessert was store-bought tiramisu. The preprandial wine was an Aussie Riesling/Sauvignon Blanc/Marsanne/Rousanne blend (Stump Jump). Washed dinner down with a bottle of Aviary Red Blend from Napa (Cab Sauv, Zin, Merlot, Petite Sirah, Cab Franc.)

I tried an experiment on the lamb. I cooked it via sous vide for 5.5 hours at 126F, then took it out and cooled it down in a cold bath. Then I applied the persillade and cooked it in a 500F oven for 18 minutes to render and crisp the fat. Like a reverse sear, but using sous vide for the first stage. Chilling the meat down allowed me to get a good, crisp exterior without overdoing the meat. Cooking sous vide allowed me to get the meat _really_ tender. It turned out very well.


----------



## Boatboy24

@sour_grapes: that lamb looks spectacular.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> @sour_grapes: that lamb looks spectacular.



Thanks, Jim!

How's the finger? And I hope that the dish you were preparing wasn't supposed to be for the vegetarian in the family!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> For Easter, I made roasted artichokes, citrus-glazed carrots with ginger, sauteed broccoli rabe with garlic and pecorino cheese, rosemary roasted new potatoes, and rack of lamb with a garlic/rosemary/thyme/parsley persillade. Appetizers were Cambozola and Pecorino on pears, and dessert was store-bought tiramisu. The preprandial wine was an Aussie Riesling/Sauvignon Blanc/Marsanne/Rousanne blend (Stump Jump). Washed dinner down with a bottle of Aviary Red Blend from Napa (Cab Sauv, Zin, Merlot, Petite Sirah, Cab Franc.)
> 
> I tried an experiment on the lamb. I cooked it via sous vide for 5.5 hours at 126F, then took it out and cooled it down in a cold bath. Then I applied the persillade and cooked it in a 500F oven for 18 minutes to render and crisp the fat. Like a reverse sear, but using sous vide for the first stage. Chilling the meat down allowed me to get a good, crisp exterior without overdoing the meat. Cooking sous vide allowed me to get the meat _really_ tender. It turned out very well.



 and more


----------



## GreginND

Easter starters. 

Wasabi deviled eggs, veggies and hummus. 










Mushroom risotto cakes with sriracha aioli. 




Garlic shrimp. 




Flatbread with kalamatas olives mushrooms and onions. 




Quinoa tomato and cucumber salad. 




Penne with pesto and tomatoes. 




And a few of the many wines.


----------



## GreginND

More wines


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, Greg! Not that this is a competition or anything, but you just put us all to shame!


----------



## geek

That Garlic shrimp looks delish..!!


----------



## ibglowin

Alright I am calling this as I see it. Food looks to darn (picture) perfect. Has to be a catered event!


----------



## Rocky

Seems like Paul and I had the same idea for dinner. We had a crown roast of lamb, roasted vegetables and a great wild rice dish. Bev made one of her outstanding lemon meringue pies and some fresh bread. There were only six of us for dinner but we really cleaned up. Here are the "before" pictures. I did not take any of the cooked food. Don't know what happened for sure but it could have something to do with 4 bottles of wine that disappeared.


----------



## ceeaton

That's it, I'm leaving. You all make me hungry (and I'm about to go grocery shopping...stick to the list Craig, stick to the list)! I should know better than to get on here just before I leave work.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> .stick to the list Craig, stick to the list.



Would that be... Craigslist?


----------



## jgmann67

sour_grapes said:


> Would that be... Craigslist?




HA!! That's funny right there...


----------



## Boatboy24

Fundraiser for the kids' school at a nearby McDonalds tonight.


----------



## geek

Some king fish with mash potatoes and asparagus.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Some king fish with mash potatoes and asparagus.
> View attachment 28118



Reminds me of a music video from 1980.


----------



## JohnT

Prime rib (from last Saturday night).


----------



## ibglowin

Dang, that looks good even at 6:30am in the morning!



JohnT said:


> Prime rib (from last Saturday night).


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Reminds me of a music video from 1980.



Refresh my memory....


----------



## ibglowin

https://youtu.be/cn73Wtem0No



geek said:


> Refresh my memory....


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Refresh my memory....



Mike's got it. Just fast forward to about 2:10.

I've had that song stuck in my head since last night!!!


----------



## geek

dam, never heard of it....


----------



## ceeaton

I must have been studying too hard and missed that one, though I do remember my younger sister humming it and saying something about fish heads...


----------



## jgmann67

Fish head, fish heads
Rollie Poley Fish Heads
Eat them up, yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, it's "Roadside Chicken", roasted acorn squash, and a wild rice medley. Washing it down with my 2013 MM Renaissance Aussie Chardonnay. Oaky and rather crisp. Should pair well with the chicken, which is being grilled over charcoal and a little apple wood.

Chicken recipe at the link below. I highly recommend. 

http://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?33874-Roadside-Chicken

Pics. Because it DID happen!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Tonight, it's "Roadside Chicken"



That sounds like something @JohnT would get that fell off the back of a truck! Therefore I assume it is very good.


----------



## geek

Turkey night...


----------



## ceeaton

I know they say I will miss them when they are gone, but right now two of them are downright annoying. The older two had a track meet today and as I started to make my dinner (it was a three dinner night) my daughter texted me that they would be at the school for pickup in 40 minutes. Turned out to be exactly and hour later, then we got to wait for my son to go retrieve his belongings and have a chit-chat session before finding the car.

So I got home, started the water boiling for the pasta, and continued the clams linguine with a sort of Alfredo sauce, see I had some half and half left over from Easter breakfast and didn't want it to go to waste.

A roux with butter, flour and garlic. More garlic. After some more fresh garlic some diced onion, portabella mushrooms, Romano cheese, ground pepper and more garlic. Since I had made the roux and added the shrooms before leaving to pick the annoying ones up, it has a really deep mushroom flavor to it, and of course some garlic. Cooked the pasta about two minutes short of al dente and simmered in the sauce and added the diced clams. Added a bit of cheese and some pepper flakes to finish and served it with a pale ale that happens to be in the keg right now.

Worth the wait. Hopefully I'll get to see my better half before I go to bed. Our contact today was a kiss goodbye as she left the house and I snored, a wave as we passed (I was comming home and she was going to class) and a text. Boy, married with children, can't beat it!

Sorry for the poor picture, but I ate dinner before I realized the food wasn't in focus. What a day.


----------



## sour_grapes

Craig, that sounds really good, but I bet it would be even better if you added some garlic to that!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Craig, that sounds really good, but I bet it would be even better if you added some garlic to that!



I have had no problems with bugs, women or vampires hanging around too close this morning. Planning on another garlic infusion for lunch. It is usually better as leftovers and heart healthy!


----------



## JohnT

Craig, 

What do you mean by "it was a 3 dinner night". Surely, you did not cook 3 dinners. 

Mom always had run a tight ship when I was growing up. Dinner is at 6pm and would remain on the stove or in the fridge until 8pm. After that, the kitchen was closed. 

Also, she would cook only one meal (or dish). If you did not like what she made, you either ate it anyway or went hungry. This was really hard on "liver and onions" night or when she would make her sourkraut/sour cream/cubed pork casserole.


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Craig,
> 
> What do you mean by "it was a 3 dinner night". Surely, you did not cook 3 dinners.
> 
> Mom always had run a tight ship when I was growing up. Dinner is at 6pm and would remain on the stove or in the fridge until 8pm. After that, the kitchen was closed.
> 
> Also, she would cook only one meal (or dish). If you did not like what she made, you either ate it anyway or went hungry. This was really hard on "liver and onions" night or when she would make her sourkraut/sour cream/cubed pork casserole.



Taco meat cooked and cooled 6:30 am by me.

Dinner 1: Youngest daughter, son and wife - beefy nachos for all (she cooked the left for class) (approx 5pm)
Dinner 2: Oldest daughter and son - they made their own quesadillas and soft tacos from provided pre-cooked taco meat and cheeses (7:45 pm)
Dinner 3: Clams linguini/alfredo - me - didn't want taco stuff and wanted to use half and half and some garlic up (8 pm)

Guess that is 3 eating times and three different types of meals, two of them using the same ingredients.

The fact that when I got home I couldn't sit my big butt in my computer chair and wait until my wife served dinner like my Dad used to gets my goat every now and then. Life was simpler and the man of the house ruled the roost. Now everything seems to be hurried or on the run and the average guy has to be able to cook, clean, make money and take care of the yard just to break even.

Mind you, I don't usually mind that and my kids and wife appreciate what I do to help out, but every now and then I need to have a nice evening and be a computer potato, drink my beer, eat my food, and surf this site.

Tonight is my night and I'm enjoying every last minute of it!


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night.


----------



## geek

Subway.... [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Subway.... [emoji4][emoji4]



About the same here. Had baseball practice until 7:30. Then leftover Dominos from probably too long ago. Kids got taco leftovers from last night, so it is only Daddy who is in danger.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> About the same here. Had baseball practice until 7:30. Then leftover Dominos from probably too long ago. Kids got taco leftovers from last night, so it is only Daddy who is in danger.



A little wine with that dinner will disinfect anything that was growing on that there pizza. Works every time!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> A little wine with that dinner will disinfect anything that was growing on that there pizza. Works every time!



Especially my 15% ABV Zinfandel!


----------



## ibglowin

I swapped some wine for............Elk meat! Good trade for sure. Got some Elk tenderloin for another night and several packages of Elk sausage which is a 50/50 blend with pork. Browned the snausage up and added in to a jar of my favorite Classico pasta sauce and simmered for an hour and dinner is served. Turned out great, not "gamey" at all, the Elk was VERY lean and would have stuck to the pan without the pork. Got a little carried away with the grated Manchego cheese! LOL Went very well with a bottle of my 2013 Toscana de Roja (Super Tuscan) from fresh grapes!


----------



## ceeaton

That cheese looks very good. I was given Elk once and it wasn't gamey at all, just needed to be paired with a fattier meat like you did since it was so lean. Actually made a batch of ravioli out of it if I remember correctly.


----------



## sour_grapes

My wife is out of town, so I made a good-old fashioned "bachelor dinner." For me, this is a cheap grade of chuck steak, that I flash-fry with just some Montreal seasoning. A starch of ramen noodles (drain the water, add the flavor packet and oil), and some leftover sauteed greens heated in the microwave. I think it took about 6 minutes to get on the table!


----------



## sour_grapes

I cannot believe no one else has posted in the meantime!

So, I am still a bachelor, but I went to the opposite extreme tonight. My wife (who is in a time zone about 7 hours ahead of me) reported that she had a nice dish of shrimp risotto and vegetables at a fancy restaurant. This inspired me. I decided to match her dinner (or hopefully better her! :: ). She (foolishly) dislikes scallops, and I love them, so I tend to make them when she is out of town. Rather than last night's 6 minutes, this took about 90 minutes.

Tonight's repast was: turnip greens sauteed with lots of garlic and olive oil. Orzo, which is a kind of pasta, but it looks like rice, so it can be made in the style of risotto; I used homemade lobster stock to make the "risotto". And, finally, seared scallops with lots of garlic and fresh thyme, and a pan sauce made of butter, pinot grigio, garlic, sherry, and lemon. It was so good I had to have my quasi-chef neighbor come over to taste it and give his approval!


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice sear on those scallops. CI skillet?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Nice sear on those scallops. CI skillet?



Funny you should ask. Actually, it was a carbon steel skillet; however, it was a Paderno, which is thicker than most. I love cast iron, and my _batterie de cuisine_ contains too many of these and every other flavor, but I just happened to pull out the Paderno tonight. The turnip greens were made in a de Buyer, and the risotto in a good ol' Revere Ware pot. I really should get rid of some of my pans!


----------



## geek

That looks hmmmmmm.....


----------



## GreginND

In an effort to better my health I am taking a little time off of animal products. That doesn't mean I don't get to eat! Last night's fare was a whole wheat dough that has been fermenting for several days topped with an avocado garlic "sauce", baby portobellos and red bell pepper. 




We also enjoyed a wonderful bean and rice dish for lunch yesterday.


----------



## ibglowin

You can never have enough "tools" in the Kitchen right? Made a Costco run yesterday and snagged this bad boy. Every now and then you need something bigger and this should fit the bill. Oven safe to 400F Nonstick as well. $34.99


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Every now and then you need something bigger and this should fit the bill.



I know, right? My mother-in-law gave us this for Christmas, and I thought "What in the hell am I ever going to use that monstrosity for?" I already had the 9" version of this pan, and she gave me the 12.5" version. But now, I feel like I can't live without it. How did I ever fit things into my dinky little pans before?  






Your Costco version looks like it will fill the bill nicely!


----------



## geek

NY Steak, well done, on the grill with potatoes and asparagus...OMG this is good!!


----------



## JohnT

Small chickens were on sale, so I bought two of them and "fried up a mess". 

Also made a 5 pound batch of "tater" salad. 

YUM!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Future dinners are looking good right now........


----------



## sour_grapes

We need an emoticon for "jealous"!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Future dinners are looking good right now........



Mike: you may have jumped the gun. Weber is releasing a new product on Wednesday and it is rumored to be a Kamado style cooker. 

Is that a Costco find? Reasonably priced?


----------



## ibglowin

Costco. We went down on Friday and wanted to bring it home then but did not have the right vehicle so deadheaded back down yesterday afternoon to snag it before they are all gone. Costco had these a couple years ago then something happened and they did not have them for a year or so. I almost got a similar knock off from Home Depot but build quality was not up to snuff. 

This is a 24" diameter and weighs in at 300lbs. I still have it in the back of the Expedition and will have to take it out in pieces. 

The build quality on this is excellent. The price IN STORE is $599 and I had a $150 Costco gift card from Xmas from the kids still so I used that as well.

Costco Pit Boss Kamado

Costco is selling Kingsford Competition Charcoal as well but not sure if that is the right stuff for this guy. I know you need the lump charcoal.

All in all looks like a great deal to me especially for $450 out of pocket! 



Boatboy24 said:


> Mike: you may have jumped the gun. Weber is releasing a new product on Wednesday and it is rumored to be a Kamado style cooker.
> 
> Is that a Costco find? Reasonably priced?


----------



## ceeaton

Would love one of those but would have to find a place for the tractor I'd have to move out of the garage. Don't know if the wife would appreciate a 5th grill either (Weber propane grill, Weber bullet smoker, New Braunfelds smoker and several smokey joes so far).

300 lbs, oh my. Betcha that holds the heat really well. That will be fun to experiment with, have fun Mike!


----------



## ibglowin

Well the Kamado is out of the truck and safely in its stand on the back patio! 

Made a ramp out of 2x4's and slid it down and out of the truck to the ground. Unboxed it on the driveway. The top and the bottom come pre-assembled and I thought we would never get it to the patio. However the kettle has a huge ceramic firebox that can be removed. It probably weighs in at 40lbs. Once the kettle was completely empty I was able to use one of those amazing $8 Harbor Freight dollies and get it on to one of those from the ground. From there I wheeled it into the house and then out that back patio door which was the shortest and smoothest route to the patio. Waited for SWMBO to get home from work and we lifted it up and into the assembled holder and it's pretty much done. I will put on the shelfs and handle tomorrow. Gonna finish watching the NCAA championship game for now!

Oh and Craig, this is grill #4 for me LOL. Have a propane, 22" Webber kettle, and one of the original Char-Broil offset firebox smoker pits when they were actually made from a decent weight metal.


----------



## JohnT

Mike, 

I was shocked to see the price of your grill after first seeing the picture. I am not an expert on grills and have had the same $400 weber propane grill for 24 years.

What is it about this that makes it so expensive and desireable??


----------



## ibglowin

LOL this is CHEAP by Kamado Kettle standards @JohnT. This is not propane either, its a smoker pit but can be used as a grill as well. The Big Green Egg was the original ceramic kettle pit and came out ~ 2008. Only sold through high end patio dealers, the large kettle back then cost ~$2000 with accessories and everything was an accessory back then where as today with the knockoffs everything is included with the grill. BGE's have had to lower prices to compete with the imports but the 24" like the one I have is still ~$1200 today. So this is 50% off.

So what makes them so expensive is that they are made from fired clay and act/cook much like a kiln. This weighs in at 300lbs with the stand and firebox and pop up shelves. Does not have a "built in sauce rack" however. LOL It is an expensive process to make these without nary a crack. Painted outside, built in temp gauge, heavy duty spring loaded hinge(s) plus a separate one piece clay firebox insert make for an expensive product. 

What makes it so desirable for a BBQ aficionado is the constant steady temperature control. Due to the thermal mass once you fire one of these up using lump charcoal it will hold temp without any adjustment for pretty much the entire day. I have used a metal offset firebox BBQ for years and you have to adjust it about every hour in order to keep the temp where you want it. This is an absolute bargain for this price, what you get in the box as well as the build quality. The BBQ it puts out is some of the best I have ever tasted. 

My BIL in Seattle has had a BGE since they came out and one of my BFF's in Las Cruces got one of these Costco Kamado's when they first came out several years ago. I have had a whole bone in rib loin as well as a brisket cooked on these and they were both hands down some of the best "Q" I have ever put in my mouth. Of course the pecan wood may have helped as well.


----------



## sour_grapes

I don't have a kamado, but I would like one. Another thing that Mike alluded to, but bears saying directly, is the _range_ of temperatures. They say you can both hold ~200F all day AND fire it up to 800F or more.


----------



## ibglowin

Saw the MSRP on the new Webber Kamado was $1500! 



Boatboy24 said:


> Mike: you may have jumped the gun. Weber is releasing a new product on Wednesday and it is rumored to be a Kamado style cooker.


----------



## JohnT

Thanks for the info Mike! 

So this is more like an Artisan Oven? Heat is retained within the walls of the cooker itself?


----------



## ibglowin

Yes, its a giant clay oven with 1" thick clay walls sorta like the ones used by the native americans for centuries on end.


----------



## JohnT

My cousin has one (built of masonry). Amazing! The food he made from just the retained heat was unbelievable. 

I get it now. Yours is well worth the money.


----------



## Tnuscan

Makes sense to me if a wine maker needs ump-teen carboys, a BBQer needs ump-teen grills.


----------



## Tnuscan

JohnT said:


> My cousin has one (built of masonry). Amazing! The food he made from just the retained heat was unbelievable.
> 
> I get it now. Yours is well worth the money.



This is on my list of To Dos this year. Fireplace on the patio, for a little cooking, and entertaining on cool nites. Yipee for the wife, boo hoo for the Dave, I've have to build it.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Saw the MSRP on the new Webber Kamado was $1500!



Yep. I'll have a BGE first.


----------



## ibglowin

Now I need to "cure" it with a small fire for a few hours sans any meat.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Now I need to "cure" it with a small fire for a few hours sans any meat.



The new Weber was announced this morning. Underwhelming, IMHO. Especially with options like this on the market. I'm a huge Weber fan (I have three currently), but just not sure about this one.

Question: is there a gasket on the lid? Can't tell from the pics.


----------



## geek

That "grill" looks pretty....


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, its bacon cheddar cheeseburgers cooked over charcoal and some spent oak cubes. Grill roasted broccoli and tater tots on the side.


----------



## ceeaton

By the time I got home everyone had eaten, either nachos, quesadillas or soft tacos. 

Bought some chorizo from a local grocery store that was on sale. A knock off, not the real thing, but had good spice to it and was $1.79 for five snausages. Did a batch of Zatarain's jumbalaya rice and added some grill chorizo. Really helped with the congestion I get every spring when the pollen starts blowing around. And I have leftovers for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> By the time I got home everyone had eaten, either nachos, quesadillas or soft tacos.
> 
> Bought some chorizo from a local grocery store that was on sale. A knock off, not the real thing, but had good spice to it and was $1.79 for five snausages. Did a batch of Zatarain's jumbalaya rice and added some grill chorizo. Really helped with the congestion I get every spring when the pollen starts blowing around. And I have leftovers for lunch tomorrow!



That's a really good, cheap, easy meal!!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> That's a really good, cheap, easy meal!!



Cheap is my middle name, just ask my wife! Also working on a salad with some Gazebo Room dressing (greek).


----------



## Boatboy24

Skillet chicken tacos tonight.


----------



## geek

Shake from frozen fruit, with some protein powder...does that count too? [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Boatboy24

Update with a pic


----------



## Brian55

Boatboy24 said:


> Update with a pic



Looks good, but what's with the flour tortilla?


----------



## Boatboy24

Brian55 said:


> Looks good, but what's with the flour tortilla?



I'm lazy. Store bought corn tortillas just don't do it for me and I'm too lazy to make my own.


----------



## Brian55

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm lazy. Store bought corn tortillas just don't do it for me and I'm too lazy to make my own.



You'd make a lousy Mexican...


----------



## TXWineDuo

Mike, if you didn't already know always be careful of the backdraft when opening the lid. You need to 'burp' it by only opening the lid no more than an inch to let some air in then close the lid then open slowly.
We have the medium green egg and wish we got the large!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Brian55 said:


> You'd make a lousy Mexican...



Then I guess its a good thing I'm a pasty white guy.


----------



## ibglowin

Anybody else have Kroger or one of their other corporate branded stores (Ralph's, Smith's)? They are currently running an in store promotion called A Taste of Spain. I stopped in yesterday at my local Smith's and they had a nice in-store setup for the event and some special ordered items. Well the dried chorizo caught my eye. They had a spicy and non spicy option. I snagged one of the spicy ones of course. Dang this is the real deal. I am going back for more as they don't normally stock this and it was excellent. Normally $7 a link but "on sale" for $4 a link and it's a decent sized link for the price. 


I think I hear my recently bottled Vino Blanco calling out to be paired with some Pailla!


----------



## Brian55

Boatboy24 said:


> Then I guess its a good thing I'm a pasty white guy.



Me too, but my Mexican friends would ridicule me to no end if they saw me ruin a perfectly good taco with a pasty white flour torilla.


----------



## Boatboy24

Brian55 said:


> Me too, but my Mexican friends would ridicule me to no end if they saw me ruin a perfectly good taco with a pasty white flour torilla.



It matches my pasty white guy exterior.


----------



## reefman

Friday nights are usually Ahi Tuna sandwich at J.D. Shuckers.


----------



## Boatboy24

Comfort food tonight. Spaghetti and meatballs, fresh garlic bread and salad.


----------



## geek

Hamburgers and hot dogs on the grill, a bit chilly outside but WTH


----------



## ceeaton

London Broil on the gas grill, twice baked taters and salad. Here are the before images, but I forgot to take the after images until it was too late. No meat left and only one tater left. Then my 17 yr old son did the dishes and that became his trophy. Very rare that their aren't any leftovers. Might get good at this quantity thing by the time they all leave the house.


----------



## sour_grapes

Making a random pork stew, with pork shoulder, shiitake and white mushrooms, onions, fennel, garlic, and carrots, seasoned with fennel fronds, thyme, parsley, rosemary, and sherry. Also, roasted red rosemary/garlic potatoes, and fresh fava beans sauteed with garlic. Did I mention some garlic? We are also having some garlic with the meal, on a recommendation from Craig.


----------



## the_rayway

@ceeaton - what is a London grill? Is there a Canadian translation? 

We did a late supper after the party today: Roasted potatoes with rosemary and garlic, roasted asparagus, and pan fried steak with a merlot/balsamic reduction.

Anna, our dog, got all the trimmings - for protecting our daughter from a random wandering dog that was far too aggressive. She is wonderful!


----------



## ceeaton

the_rayway said:


> @ceeaton - what is a London grill? Is there a Canadian translation?



A London Broil marinated and cooked on the grill. You take a thick piece of Top Round (Beef) and marinate it for at least a few hours if not all day, then plop it on a hot grill. When finished let it rest for a few minutes, then cut on the bias. Kids love it. Even the cat loves it.

Canadian translation: good beef, eh?


----------



## Boatboy24

Better late than never:


----------



## Boatboy24

Grilled ribeye with Bearnaise butter, simple salad and skillet roasted potatoes.


----------



## ibglowin

Grilled Elk Tenderloin, grilled (prime) Beef Ribeye, oven roasted potatoes, beets, onion with olive oil and balsamic vinegar glaze. Grilled artichokes with EVOO, garlic, butter. 

Hope I can find something to pair with this. LOL


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Hope I can find something to pair with this. LOL



A bib may be in order...I'm drooling...


----------



## geek

No pic, ain't happened for me......just saying.....


----------



## ibglowin

It happened for me...... just saying...... LOL  Burp........


----------



## Boatboy24

Pics available...


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

No pics but my in-laws picked watercress from the spring at the farm on Saturday. They shared some with us. So we had watercress salad tonight with bacon and onions and homemade vinaigrette. We should have picked more. Only enough for a meal for 4 tonight.


----------



## sour_grapes

The new local grocery store had ribeye steaks on sale for $8/lb. However, the wife wanted seafood-flavored risotto. The solution: Mustard greens with garlic, braised in homemade beef stock; risotto made with homemade lobster stock; ribeye cooked sous vide at 124F for tenderizing, then flash-fried in beaucoup butter, garlic, and thyme; a few shrimp, brined, then flash-fried in butter, garlic, and parsley, then "turned off" from cooking with lobster stock and lemon juice. Since we were enjoying surf and turf, we just had to have two wines: a cheapo Chardonnay (cheap because I did not KNOW I was cooking shrimp until 20 minutes before I did), and the rest of the Walla Walla Cab/Merlot blend, to wash down the steak. Everything was way yummy!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Pics available...



That looks really mouth watering....although I like steak well done ::


----------



## GreginND

Twice baked sweet potato stuffed with a cumin spiced broccoli, carrot and onion medley.


----------



## JohnT

Friday: I made up for having store bought frozen ravioli by making my sauce from scratch. 

Saturday: Beef Buritos with yellow rice. 

Sunday: London broil with a mushroom pan sauce, baked jumbo taters, texas toast, broiled broccoli, and a nice garden salad.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Leftovers- pasta and meatballs. As many on the site, we too make our own sauce and meatballs. Thats our typical Sunday dinner. Sauce recipe has been passed down for 3 generations on my wife's side, with minor tweaks along the way to suit one's tastes. Meatballs are her aunt's recipe with a few tweaks also. We hardly ever go out for Italian b/c we compare everything to that recipe, and feel it's hard to beat anywhere.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was Walleye _Meunière_, leftover seafood risotto, and a random internet recipe called _Loubieh bil Zeit_, which is basically onions and green beens braised in a tomato-based sauce. All very tasty!


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> London Broil on the gas grill, twice baked taters and salad. Here are the before images, but I forgot to take the after images until it was too late. No meat left and only one tater left. Then my 17 yr old son did the dishes and that became his trophy. Very rare that their aren't any leftovers. Might get good at this quantity thing by the time they all leave the house.


 
Care to share your twice baked potato recipe?


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Care to share your twice baked potato recipe?



That's an easy (and variable) one. Fork potatoes a few times and bake in the oven as if you were going to eat them whole (usually 350*F for 1 hr +/- a few minutes, check to see if fork tender). Let cool slightly and cut in 1/2 length wise, remove flaky interior to a mixing bowl. At a minimum, add salt, pepper, melted butter, sour cream, then use milk sparingly and basically make them into mashed potatoes of your desired thickness (if you want them incredibly creamy I've used half and half in place of the milk, yum). Other additives could be fresh garlic, Romano cheese, fresh chives etc (actually any cheese, mozzarella is good too). Place the goodies back into the skins (heaping) and if desired sprinkle with paprika. I didn't on the last batch because only one kid likes them that way. I've been known to make them a few hours ahead or even the day before, cover with plastic wrap and stick in the fridge. When it comes time to cook, remove plastic wrap and just toss in the oven at 375*F to 400*F for about 25 to 30 minutes or until heated through. If you leave them in longer and add some cheese to the top and let it brown they are really good.


----------



## Boatboy24

Basics tonight. Grilled boneless, skinless chicken breast with Montreal Chicken Seasoning. Jasmine rice. Basic salad. It'll be good, but the 2014 Chilean Viognier is by far the star of the show.


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight was Walleye _Meunière_, leftover seafood risotto, and a random internet recipe called _Loubieh bil Zeit_, which is basically onions and green beens braised in a tomato-based sauce. All very tasty!



Paul,
We don't have walleye down here, but I've had it. Every year I make a pheasant hunting trip in Aberdeen, SD, and on the last day, they serve fried pheasant and walleye for lunch. I look forward to eating that fish all year long, my mouth is watering just thinking about it.......


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> Paul,
> We don't have walleye down here, but I've had it. Every year I make a pheasant hunting trip in Aberdeen, SD, and on the last day, they serve fried pheasant and walleye for lunch. I look forward to eating that fish all year long, my mouth is watering just thinking about it.......



I totally hate to admit this, but this was my first-ever walleye. I am not a native to the midwest, and I grew up (sadly) not liking seafood. (Long story -- I am trying to make up for lost time!) I was completely surprised at how mild walleye was -- not at _all_ fishy. Yesterday's example was delightful. I hope you have a good meal in Aberdeen!


----------



## Boatboy24

Beef Barley Soup.


----------



## ibglowin

Nothing fancy for a week night. Rotisserie chicken, steamed asparagus, and left over roasted root vegetables. Paired like crazy well with a bottle of the 2015 RJS RQ "Vino Blanco" from Espana.


----------



## sour_grapes

I reported on my wines from last night, but I was too sodden to report on my dinner. Let me rectify that. I made pork cutlets in the style of veal milanese. (So, "pork milanese"?) I took pork loin chops, deboned them, pounded them thin into escalopes, dredged in flour, then in eggs, then in breadcrumbs, and pan-fried until golden and crispy. Paired with Angel Hair pasta cooked in the style of _cacio e pepe_, a minimalist pasta preparation all done in a skillet, and a sauce of oil/garlic/butter/lemon/capers/parsley plus parmigiano cheese. Perhaps the nicest part of the meal was fresh fava beans (Yay springtime!!), blanched, shelled, and sauteed with lots of garlic and oil, and served with more cheese.

My bride is going away tomorrow for a business trip, so I tried to make her favorites for dinner tonight. We enjoyed lamb loin chops, marinated in thyme/garlic/rosemary/EVOO, then sauteed to medium rare. Sides were baked sweet potatoes and sauteed-then-braised broccoli rabe and garlic. Salad included her all-time favorite green, _viz.,_ Mâche (aka Lamb's lettuce), and avocado and homemade dressing.

Funnily enough, she is leaving tomorrow morning, and her identical twin is arriving in the afternoon for a few-days long visit. Perhaps I won't even notice my wife is gone! ::


----------



## reefman

Johnd said:


> Paul,
> Every year I make a pheasant hunting trip in Aberdeen, SD.......


The wife and I were driving home from Pittsburgh two weeks ago, and a pheasant flew across the road in front of us.
First one I've seen in the wild for years.
A disease wiped them out several years ago.


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> I made pork cutlets in the style of veal milanese. (So, "pork milanese"?) I took pork loin chops, deboned them, pounded them thin into escalopes, dredged in flour, then in eggs, then in breadcrumbs, and pan-fried until golden and crispy.


 
To us of German/Austrian/Hungarian descent, that is called Viener Snitzel Vom Schwein . I guess it is the sauce that makes it a Milanese.. 

NOW YOU DID IT!!! I have not made snitzel in months and now I am craving it big time! Thanks a lot SG!!!..  

I make snitzel by first making my own bread crumbs. This is a must! Take fresh bread, break into small pieces, and toast in the oven (on a sheet pan) until light and hard. Run the pieces through a food processor and Sift the crumbs through a strainer. This produces fine, flour-like bread crumbs. 

Once the crumbs are made, I take a pork loin and cut into 1.5 inch thick medallions. I then pound each medallion into the stone age. I have a "Thor's Hammer" meat mallet for just this purpose. When I am done pounding, each snitzel is about 10 inches wide and so thin that you can see light through them. 

Then it is salt/pepper/flour/egg wash/breadcrumbs and fry until golden brown (rather quick in hot oil given how thin they are). The meat shrinks up a bit in the pan, so the breading "wrinkles" up. This and the fact that it is large enough to hang off the plate are tell-tale signs of a good snitzel. 

I serve this with a TON of fresh Lemons, some spaetzle, and some red cabbage. 

The problem is that I am too busy Saturday to make this. It will have to wait until sunday...


----------



## GreginND

Baby bok choy braised with garlic, ginger and soy.


----------



## JohnT

Looks good Greg but where's the meat????


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Looks good Greg but where's the meat????




John, pay attention!  There may be a quiz later! 



GreginND said:


> In an effort to better my health I am taking a little time off of animal products. That doesn't mean I don't get to eat! Last night's fare was a whole wheat dough that has been fermenting for several days topped with an avocado garlic "sauce", baby portobellos and red bell pepper.
> 
> View attachment 28258
> 
> 
> We also enjoyed a wonderful bean and rice dish for lunch yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 28259


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> John, pay attention! There may be a quiz later!


 
Hey, Pork is my favorite vegetable!!! .. 

(Actually, I miss that post of yours. Sorry).


----------



## GreginND

We had a special prerelease party for our best customers and local wine merchants last night. It was a smashing success and I went all out making food. 

Ok, I DID have a bite of this bbq pulled pork. It was delicious. 




And some meats and cheeses. 







I dug into all the veggie options too. 

Crudités. 




Crostini with hummus, tapenade and tomatoes and basil. 







And all of our new releases.


----------



## dcbrown73

Wow, that spread should be illegal @GregomND!


----------



## dcbrown73

This was last Sunday, but...

Orange and Lime Marinaded Salmon with fresh steamed green beans splashed in a garlic butter herb sauce.






Paired it with a 2013 Alpha Omega "II" Chardonnay. Both the wine and the food were fantastic.


----------



## zalai

JohnT said:


> To us of German/Austrian/Hungarian descent, that is called Viener Snitzel Vom Schwein . I guess it is the sauce that makes it a Milanese..
> 
> NOW YOU DID IT!!! I have not made snitzel in months and now I am craving it big time! Thanks a lot SG!!!..
> 
> I make snitzel by first making my own bread crumbs. This is a must! Take fresh bread, break into small pieces, and toast in the oven (on a sheet pan) until light and hard. Run the pieces through a food processor and Sift the crumbs through a strainer. This produces fine, flour-like bread crumbs.
> 
> Once the crumbs are made, I take a pork loin and cut into 1.5 inch thick medallions. I then pound each medallion into the stone age. I have a "Thor's Hammer" meat mallet for just this purpose. When I am done pounding, each snitzel is about 10 inches wide and so thin that you can see light through them.
> 
> Then it is salt/pepper/flour/egg wash/breadcrumbs and fry until golden brown (rather quick in hot oil given how thin they are). The meat shrinks up a bit in the pan, so the breading "wrinkles" up. This and the fact that it is large enough to hang off the plate are tell-tale signs of a good snitzel.
> 
> I serve this with a TON of fresh Lemons, some spaetzle, and some red cabbage.
> 
> The problem is that I am too busy Saturday to make this. It will have to wait until sunday...



Now You did it ! I need to have some Schnitzel . Thanks a lot JohnT!


----------



## sour_grapes

Broiled hanger steak with chimichurri, wilted spinach with tons of garlic, black pepper, and lemon juice, and tabouleh.

Tip: for the tabouleh, don't bother cooking the couscous. Mix two parts dried couscous with one part lemon juice and one part water. After the liquid is absorbed, add more lemon juice as desired, and tons of EVOO. Parsley, onions, etc. can be added at this time.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was pork spareribs glazed with a jalopeno/mango sauce that I made. Baked low and slow until falling off the bone, then at high temperature to brown. Served with roast potatoes (rosemary & thyme); braised mustard greens with garlic; and an avocado salad with sesame oil, soy sauce, and mint chutney.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight was pork spareribs glazed with a jalopeno/mango sauce that I made. Baked low and slow until falling off the bone, then at high temperature to brown. Served with roast potatoes (rosemary & thyme); braised mustard greens with garlic; and an avocado salad with sesame oil, soy sauce, and mint chutney.



You need a smoker. Love the sweet/heat combo though.


----------



## Boatboy24

Man, it was good.


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, this is bizarre. I _have_ a smoker. I didn't use it yesterday, mostly out of laziness. As I was sitting down to read WMT, my wife suggested that we should do something on the smoker today. I was distracted, as I was trying to open the "who quoted me" link, and I read this:



Boatboy24 said:


> You need a smoker. Love the sweet/heat combo though.


----------



## ibglowin

Steak and Chicken Fajita's! LOL 



Boatboy24 said:


> Man, it was good.


----------



## geek

Hello from the sunny Caribbean ....[emoji3]

That "lambi" was delish..!!


----------



## ceeaton

Just simple pizza for lunch yesterday....Pepperoni and mushroom on the left, half pepperoni and half bacon on the right.


----------



## ceeaton

Chicken legs, sliced fried taters and salad for dinner, then some appetizers to keep our strength up as we played a few games of darts. I actually won a game and that was after a 375ml bottle of Forza and a good part of a bottle of Diablo Rojo.


----------



## sour_grapes

We had a THICK tuna steak, like 2" thick. Even I couldn't screw that up! Grilled on extremely hot grill for ~3 minutes per side, and it came out great, like sushi in the middle. Paired with fresh fava beans (garlic/sherry/lemon/EVOO), stuffed portobello mushroom caps, and zucchini, and we'll cal it a success. Washed down with 2 bottles (!) of my WE LE Oregon Pinot.


----------



## JohnT

The plan was to make schnitzel on Sunday, but SWMBO was not in the mood. "It is beautiful out, why not grill some burgers?" she suggested. 

She had a point. I have neglected my grill for at least 5 months. 
I made a nice past/veggie salad to go with....


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was our anniversary, so I tried to go all-out (in a casual, haphazard, mid-week sort of way).

Starters was prosciutto, cerignola olives, and a green-peppercorn Bavarian brie-like cheese. This was closely followed by a half-dozen oysters on the half-shell. This was all washed down with a bottle of Prosecco. 

The main course featured sauteed baby artichokes, mushroom ravioli smothered in a mushroom/spinach/garlic cream sauce, and ribeye steak _au poivre_. I made a nice peppery, creamy, salty, beefy sauce with a hint of cognac. Very nice.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks fantastic Paul! Happy anniversary!

Please tell me more about the sautéed 'chokes.


----------



## JohnT

SWMBO will be out of town Saturday, so the older brother suggested we get together, cook, and do some sippin. Once word got out, it all turned into a party of 8. Went to the freezer and saw this.

What can I say but...

Saturday, there will be beef.. OOOOOH YES, THERE WILL BE BEEF!!!!



(9.5 pound 4 rib roast)


----------



## JohnT

My plan is ... 

Garden Salad with basalmic Vinegrette

Prime Rib, 
Twice baked Potatoes (never did this one before, hope it turns out ok).
Yorkshire Pudding
sautéed mushrooms
and whatever fresh veggies I can find

One of the nieces said she would bring dessert.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> SWMBO will be out of town Saturday, so the older brother suggested we get together, cook, and do some sippin. Once word got out, it all turned into a party of 8.



This must make your wife feel so _wanted_! 

The menu looks good!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks fantastic Paul! Happy anniversary!
> 
> Please tell me more about the sautéed 'chokes.



Thank you!

Re: the artichokes: nothing could be easier. Take a bunch of baby 'chokes, cut the tips off, then peel off the outermost petals until you get to the more tender inner leaves. Cut them into quarters. Sautee on medium-high in olive oil for about 8 minutes, or until starting to brown. Season with salt, pepper, and whatever else you like. Then throw in some liquid to cool the pan a bit, and then plenty of lemon juice. Cover and leave on low heat for 10 minutes.


----------



## GreginND

This was pretty awesome. Rice with tomato, mushrooms, carrots and celery.


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> This must make your wife feel so _wanted_!
> 
> The menu looks good!


 

Actually, she HATES beef, so this is a real treat for me.


----------



## Boatboy24

Leftovers...


----------



## ibglowin

GreginND said:


> This was pretty awesome. Rice with tomato, mushrooms, carrots and celery.
> 
> View attachment 28651


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight's offering was sole _meuniere_, browned and braised broccoli, and a few mushroom/spinach/garlic ravioli left over from last night.


----------



## GreginND

Yet another. I tend to eat these 2 or 3 times a week. My oven is always lined with tiles.


----------



## reefman

Greg,
Post a picture of that oven please!


----------



## GreginND

This is when I put the tiles in in 2009. I have never taken them out. They are seasoned well now. Just unglazed quarry tile with no lead purchased from a home improvement store.


----------



## CGish

GreginND said:


> This is when I put the tiles in in 2009. I have never taken them out. They are seasoned well now. Just unglazed quarry tile with no lead purchased from a home improvement store.



Same concept as a pizza stone, just semi-permanent?


----------



## Runningwolf

GreginND said:


> Yet another. I tend to eat these 2 or 3 times a week. My oven is always lined with tiles.
> 
> View attachment 28664



Where's the pepperoni and sausage?


----------



## GreginND

Runningwolf said:


> Where's the pepperoni and sausage?




You mean cancer and heart disease?


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> You mean cancer and heart disease?



No. Delicious and, well, delicious.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> No. Delicious and, well, delicious.


 
We need a "_Not only do I agree with you, but I would vote for you in the presidential election_" button !!!!!


----------



## ceeaton

More pizzas and a ham and swiss stromboli. Got home a bit early today so I could help out (I did the beautiful stromboli). Plan on serving the stromboli with a cheap $10 Pinot Noir from Chile. The rest of them can find their own drinks.


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night pizza night. "Ho made" pizza dough!  "Detroit" style! Ran out of Green Chile so substituted Jalapeño's.


----------



## GreginND

Looks like pizzas are popular tonight. Looks great. 

I made pasta.


----------



## ceeaton

Celebrated my wifes 48th birthday tonight (it was actually Tuesday but she had class, I had a baseball game for my son, you know how that one goes if you have kids). She requested steak and twice baked potatoes. Went all week hunting for steak, but found that I was going to have to buy a whole strip or loin to get a good price. Last night my wife went to pick up our oldest daughter (long story) and the Mom gave my wife a bag of goodies. She works for a stock yard and gets beef as a benefit often, so she gave us some of her frozen benefit to clear some space in her freezer. Low and behold there were 6 porterhouse steaks in the bag (God works in strange ways at times). So we had some steak, which is a rarity around these parts with four kids and two type I diabetics.

Definitely made my Wife's evening! Gluten free chocolate cake with vanilla icing so all could enjoy.


----------



## Boatboy24

Getting ready to put some corn on the cob onto the grill, followed by some balsamic chicken. Complemented w/ some Angel Hair tossed w/ garlic, parm, lemon zest and parsley.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Getting ready to put some corn on the cob onto the grill, followed by some balsamic chicken. Complemented w/ some Angel Hair tossed w/ garlic, parm, lemon zest and parsley.



I saw some corn on the cob in our local Giant today. Where in the heck is that from? Wasn't marked like it usually is. Almost bought that instead of the broccoli, 'cause it actually looked really good, albeit small. Let us know how it tasted if you get a chance.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I saw some corn on the cob in our local Giant today. Where in the heck is that from? Wasn't marked like it usually is. Almost bought that instead of the broccoli, 'cause it actually looked really good, albeit small. Let us know how it tasted if you get a chance.



Got it at Giant, actually. It was the pre-husked, wrapped in cellophane on top of styrofoam kind, but it did say "Produce of USA"

And yes, it is a little small.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Got it at Giant, actually. It was the pre-husked, wrapped in cellophane on top of styrofoam kind, but it did say "Produce of USA"
> 
> And yes, it is a little small.



Well, when you post your pictures later, please include a critique of the corn, please. Having a spiral ham tomorrow, corn on the cob might get the kids excited about that meal.


----------



## Boatboy24

Corn was weak. But what do you expect this early? (well, that and I wasn't paying close attention)


----------



## sour_grapes

I had a good friend and her father over He was going to make a pot roast, so I offered to cook it sous vide and invite them over. I also made braised lacinto (or Tuscan) kale, lemon-glazed carrots, and roasted wedges of rosemary/garlic potato. Yum yum!


----------



## ceeaton

Bought a spiral ham at the local Giant. One of the "Natures Promise" hams without anything artificial and Gluten Free. Followed the directions and rewarmed in the oven for a little over two hours. House smells really good! 

Picked my first small batch of asparagus. A whopping 5.5 ounces. Marinating in some olive oil, oregano and fresh grated garlic. Will grill and hide from the kids (it's all mine). In a normal year I'll pick about 50-60 lbs during late April and the month of May. Some trees are shading my 15+ year old plot, so the trees will be disappearing as soon as I can get my younger brother over here to help me take them down.

Also in the mix, green beans, baked sweet potatoes and a couple of regular baked potatoes (my youngest daughter and I detest sweet potatoes).


----------



## Boatboy24

Marinated strip steak, tots, salad.


----------



## zalai

Wiener Schnitzel ( with rice and pickles)


----------



## sour_grapes

Pro tip: When making Chicken Under a Brick (Pollo al Mattone), do NOT brine your chicken. Sigh.....

I have become enamored of the benefits of brining chicken, with wonderful, tasty bits ranging from whole roasts to just breasts. I decided to combine this technique with my normal recipe for Chicken Under a Brick. Mistake.

I brined tonights roaster for only ~2 hours in salt/spice solution. I spatchcocked the bird (love that word!), then roasted, skin down, in a preheated cast-iron pan at 500F with another heavy cast-iron pan weighing it down. This has (in the past) produced a wonderful crispy skin and quick-cooking, flavorful chicken. However, when I went to flip the bird after ~20 minutes, I found that it was stewing in an inch of liquid! What the heck? So I transferred it to the dry, 500F cast iron pan that had been serving as the weight, and popped it back in the oven. When I took THAT out, 15 minutes later, it had produced ANOTHER 1/4-inch of water. WTF!? I flipped it over, skin side up, into yet another cast-iron pan and cranked on the convection fan to try to dry/crisp the bird. This was more or less successful, but not exactly what I had anticipated when I started this effort!

On the plus side, the chicken was tasty, if not nicely browned. On the down side, my side dishes of roasted potato slices and tomato-braised green beans were done way before the chicken, and suffered from that poor timing.


----------



## JohnT

Like I said, BEEF! The Yorkshire puddings came out great...

Was a great night. Visited with my brother's family. Sipped some, ate some, then enjoyed a evening out by the fire pit. what a great day!


----------



## ibglowin

*Red Wine-Braised Flank Steak with Roasted Peppers, Onions & Gruyere*

Looks like some good meals were had this weekend! We had a killer one as well last night. We used the Dutch Oven instead of crock pot. Seems to put out a much better product with the Dutch Oven. I posted the recipe for this to the WMT Recipe Forum if anyone is interested. 

In the cookbook "Witchcfraft" that this recipe is from they claim they had to take this sandwich off the menu as it was jut TOO popular. I have made it several times and I have to agree. Its one of the best things I have ever eaten and pretty easy to prepare really.


----------



## Boatboy24

Flank steak, tots, corn on the cob (@ceeaton: from Giant again. This time, much better)


----------



## geek

Salmon and veggies.


----------



## GreginND

A couple of recent Thai inspired dishes. The first is pizza with Thai peanut sauce and the second is a spicy peanut soba noodle dish with baked tofu.


----------



## ceeaton

Got home from Harford Vineyards, no wifey at home. Cracked a beer after unloading juice buckets etc, de-stemmed some grapes, made some pizza dough, did some laundry, then made a few pizzas. Was thinking about one possible topping, but decided it would make the pizza a bit mushy.

BTW, "dad's" pizza had 5 cloves of garlic, 1/2 an onion, and 4oz of sliced portabella mushrooms. No vampires expected in the house tonight (also not expecting the wife to sleep in the master suite tonight either).


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> BTW, "dad's" pizza had 5 cloves of garlic, 1/2 an onion, and 4oz of sliced portabella mushrooms.



Oh, were you running short? I hate when I run out of garlic like that. I try to keep a few extra heads around just in case.... ::


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, were you running short? I hate when I run out of garlic like that. I try to keep a few extra heads around just in case.... ::



Paul, you are bad (in a good way).

I had purchased a rather large sock of garlic at one of our local farmers market, and know it will start growing if I don't use it soon. I eyed another whole bulb and decided I'd give my wife a break for once.

It was actually quite flavorful, and the mushrooms really added to the overall flavor. The test will be for breakfast tomorrow morning!


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> It was actually quite flavorful, and the mushrooms really added to the overall flavor.



The picture looked wonderful. I had a spectacular dinner, and yet your pizza had me salivating!

BTW, my dinner tonight was gulf shrimp, broiled with butter/lemon/cumin/turmeric/coriander. Delish. And, I bought the shrimp fresh from JamesnGalveston's old company, which trucks gulf shrimp up here to the midwest frequently. Remember good ol' James?


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Remember good ol' James?



I think I like your dinner much better, and yes I do remember good 'ol James.


----------



## ceeaton

Burgers, dogs and snausages, yum!


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Burgers, dogs and snausages, yum!




We had the same last evening...[emoji4]


----------



## Boatboy24

Had some friends over last night and did simple filets grilled over cherry wood with baked potato and grilled asparagus wrapped in provolone and prosciutto.


----------



## Kraffty

Had mom and our God daughter over for plates of cheese, meats, fruits and chocolates. 
Mike


----------



## Johnd

We'll be eating good Monday lunch in the office tomorrow, 2 briskets on the Primo smoker, wifey's working on potato salad and baked beans.


----------



## GreginND

Cucumber, tomato , avocado and fresh spring onion salad. 




Bok choi braised in soy and pasta. 




Baked potato topped with a cauliflower, carrot and tomato hash.


----------



## ceeaton

Simple Sunday. As you know I have four kids, so I need to make dishes that will be acceptable from 8 up to 53. The 53 end doesn't always get what he prefers, but it is all edible, though at times not very exciting. I've been told time and time again that I will miss them when they are gone, so I have to have faith that the saying has some truth to it. I just know I love it when they are all away for dinner (which is extremely rare) and I can experiment.

Pork loins, marinated in soy and ginger. Seared on the grill and finished in the convection oven. Giant Foods corn and some smashed taters with sour cream and parmesean. Nothing green tonight, will have to make up for it tomorrow night.


----------



## sour_grapes

For lunch, I made something halfway between a salade Niçoise and a salade Lyonnaise (perhaps I could call it a salade Avignonnaise??  ): a bed of arugula, with fried potatoes, olives, crumbled bacon, capers, parsley, cheese, dressed in an herby vinaigrette, and all topped off with a couple of poached eggs. It was really nice.

For dinner, SWMBO made a shaved asparagus dish with lime juice and cayenne pepper, and I provided risotto, sauteed/braised curly endive with garlic, and a couple of lamb rib chops that I marinated for hours in olive oil, thyme, and garlic. Seared in a cast-iron pan, then a nice pan sauce made with the leftover marinade, some broth, wine, and lemon juice. Yum!

No wonder I am at an all-time high in weight!


----------



## JohnT

Saturday, I woke up early in the morning already in the mood for "some great Italian food". 

I started by making my own sauce. I used 3 quarts of tomatoes that I processed in the fall, and I added one of my sauce "flavor packs"...

I make my flavor packs in mid summer. This is a softball size ball of basil and some other herbs that I squeeze into a ziplock sandwich bag-size freezer bag, cover in water, and freeze. The water really helps to preserve the flavor of the basil. I just take out a flavor pack, peel off the plastic, and toss into the sauce. Inexpensive herbs year round!!!!

I also added garlic, onion, and just a bit of red bell pepper. 

Now, while the sauce was on low simmer, I ran to the grocery store. Surprisingly, nothing was on sale. I ended up getting the makings for eggplant parm. 

Once back, I peeled (I hate the skin) and thinly sliced 3 eggplants. I then set each slice between paper towels to draw out the moisture. I then dipped each slice in flour, egg, and breadcrumbs, then fried each slice to a golden brown. 

Once all of the frying was done, and the sauce sufficiently thick, I assembled the dish "lasagna style". I start with a layer of sauce, followed by a layer of fried eggplant, followed by a layer of mutz cheese. Every 3 layers or so, I also add a dusting of parmesan cheese, garlic powder, salt, pepper, and some dried basil. 

This batch was huge! Ended up filling an entire lasagna tin,

I also cooked fresh garlic bread by first making a garlic paste and mixing that into a stick of butter. This went into the middle of a nice loaf of Italian bread, brushed the crust with water, wrapped in tin foil, and baked.

6 hours of cooking! I then realized that I was alone in the house this week. Lucky for me, my Godson came over and we chowed down. I put on the "Bottle Shock" movie (he said that he has never seen it). To further the experience, I opened this (see pic)...

Then I boiled up some spaghetti, and we chowed down. What a great evening! 

(sorry, no food pictures)..


----------



## JohnT

Sunday, I had a quick meal.. 

Porter house steak (rather thin a pathetic), twice baked potato topped with cheddar cheese, and a fresh salad (with thousand island dressing). 

I seasoned the steak with salt and a TON of black pepper. I then cooked the steak in a pan with a little butter for 2 minutes a side, then finished off on the over for about 6 minutes. The cook on the steak came out exactly how I like it, the perfect medium rare!!! 

Took 45 minutes to prepare, and only 10 minutes to eat.


----------



## GreginND

Who doesn't like sushi?


----------



## dcbrown73

My passion for wine started with an amazing food pairing. So I started looking for recipes to create and pair with wines. Well, many of the recipes I found online didn't really taste as good as you would expect. Given that I have no culinary training, I wasn't sure what to do. Then I found this book.







I have to say, this book is incredible. I don't look for reciepes anymore. I just ask myself. What do I want to make. (chicken, beef, fish, etc) Then I use this book to find ingredient that the flavor bible says works well together, decide which ones fit the taste profile I'm interested in and then I just make it! So far, they have all been incredible! 

Last weekend, I made a Chicken, Chorizo with Cilantro Lime Pizza. WOW, I was blown away. This has to be the most tasty pizza I've ever eaten!


----------



## geek

Carbs everywhere


----------



## Johnd

A little Southern French cuisine, Crawfish Etouffee and Corn Maque Choux, now that's some good comfort food!


----------



## ceeaton

Simple meal. Sun came out today and it is getting quite nice around these parts, for the moment. Was thinking of building an arc last night, we had training T-storms and it rained quite a bit. Standing water on the way to pick asparagas, kinda worried if I ever put some grape vines back there. 

Wife going to class, older two at a track meet, 10 yr old son has a concert tonight and Thursday night (plays the Tuba, it is almost as big as he is, it is somewhat comical), youngest coming with me to watch the concert (she isn't very happy about that one). Chicken thighs with Sweet Baby Rays (it's gluten free) BBQ Sauce and Wing Sauce. Yum... Chicken sandwiches, left over mashed taters or chips, and salad. Enough left over for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

Cast iron skillet fajitas tonight.


----------



## GreginND

We had fajitas today too. With mushrooms, peppers and onions.


----------



## vernsgal

Well tonight to h*ll with counting calories.Perogies fried in bacon and onions,Italian sausage and veggies.


----------



## ceeaton

Found out that my family except for my 10 yr old Son were abandoning me for dinner (yahoo!), so I saw that Kim had some Italian sausage yesterday, so that got me to thinking. My Son loves spicy Italian sausage, so I picked up some at the local Giant (2.99 for 5 links, gluten free and only 3 g of carbs). Made him one straight up on the grill with some asparagus, took mine and added a few ingredients. Diced onion, celery, green pepper, mushrooms, tomatoes, fresh garlic, dried fennel seed, oregano, kosher salt, pepper and some grilled chopped asparagus. Some of my pedestrian Cab Sauv might have escaped my glass too along with some diced jalapenos when I wasn't looking. Topped with some grated Parmesan cheese and served with some Ziti mixed in, yum! Have enough for lunch tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## GreginND

Udon noodles with soy, ginger, garlic braised bok choi, mushrooms, daikon and broccoli. I like mine with sriracha.


----------



## ibglowin

I will have mine with chicken....... And Sriracha! 



GreginND said:


> Udon noodles with soy, ginger, garlic braised bok choi, mushrooms, daikon and broccoli. I like mine with sriracha.


----------



## vernsgal

I have to ask...do your spouses/partners look at you strange when you take pics of your food? Lol.I had to explain to my hubby the other night that this site is more than just wine.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL yep.Like I completely lost my marbles....... 



vernsgal said:


> I have to ask...do your spouses/partners look at you strange when you take pics of your food? Lol.I had to explain to my hubby the other night that this site is more than just wine.


----------



## ceeaton

vernsgal said:


> I have to ask...do your spouses/partners look at you strange when you take pics of your food? Lol.I had to explain to my hubby the other night that this site is more than just wine.



I do it all the time so I think they are getting accustomed to it. I sometimes get a picture of them eating, that's when the complaints and weird looks start coming.

My next door neighbor once asked what I was doing, I said that I was taking pictures for my new cookbook. She bought it hook line and sinker. She's getting a signed copy when I eventually write it...after I retire.


----------



## Boatboy24

vernsgal said:


> I have to ask...do your spouses/partners look at you strange when you take pics of your food? Lol.I had to explain to my hubby the other night that this site is more than just wine.



She used to. Doesn't phase her at all now. Funny: we had some friends over a couple months ago - can't remember what I cooked, but it really looked pretty. We all sort of served ourselves and I got up from the table to grab something from the kitchen. I came back and everyone was just sitting there, staring at their plates. I said "you don't have to wait for me, dig in". They said they were waiting because they thought I'd gone to get my camera.


----------



## GreginND

vernsgal said:


> I have to ask...do your spouses/partners look at you strange when you take pics of your food? Lol.I had to explain to my hubby the other night that this site is more than just wine.



No. We are usually in a race to see who can get it onto facebook first!


----------



## vernsgal

Well I think hubby is just going to have to get used to me taking an occasional pic of my food.lol

tonight he bbq'd me an awesome steak to go with my veggies


----------



## Boatboy24

vernsgal said:


> Well I think hubby is just going to have to get used to me taking an occasional pic of my food.lol
> 
> tonight he bbq'd me an awesome steak to go with my veggies



That's a good looking plate. Nice Summery looking salad.


----------



## reefman

vernsgal said:


> I have to ask...do your spouses/partners look at you strange when you take pics of your food? Lol.I had to explain to my hubby the other night that this site is more than just wine.


My wife's Facebook friends all post their food pictures, both from home and the local restaurants.


----------



## reefman

.......and if they post this picture, it is assumed the food was good!


----------



## vernsgal

Boatboy24 said:


> That's a good looking plate. Nice Summery looking salad.



Thanks.GreginND inspired me on the salad.He posted one a few days ago that looked amazing


----------



## geek

Dominos pizza


----------



## Steve_M

Popcorn!
Going to see Captain America Civil War.

Steve


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night.. First image of what was leftover from them. Second image what was for me, it's all mine! Mushroom, green pepper, garlic, onion and diced leftover bbq chicken thigh, yum! Third image is of my eating company, dueling buckets of PG with finished brothers and sisters looking on. Slowing down a bit, will have to rack at some point this weekend.


----------



## ibglowin

I had salad, yea salad that's what I had.......


----------



## sour_grapes

We had fantastic weather today, first really nice day since March. Yee-haw! So, I fired up the Weber grill. Just a simple dinner: grilled green beans (with chipotle and coriander); grilled corn on the cob, then cut off into a skillet with LOTS of butter and cumin; grilled/charred heart of romaine, with a lemon/oil/vinaigrette; and crank the heat up for a seared ribeye steak! Delish.


----------



## vernsgal

Hubby got the rotisserie on and we barbecued a chicken. Just had salads with it.It was like a summer dinner!


----------



## ceeaton

Had expected to have an overcast, ugly day today, so I started up the crockpot this morning and added some browned beef (about 3 lbs) I got on sale at the local Giant (pronouced guy-ant in my world). 

Turned out to be a really nice afternoon, still not willing to try the tractor since I don't want to have to pull it out with the car (fellow church goer said we had 3 inches of rain in the last few days). So I really wanted to grill something to occupy my time, so I went to the back yard with my boots and grabbed a few lbs of fresh asparagas. Grilled that and a few hot dogs for my youngest. Yum.

Picture is of the beef stew, no asparagas, that's long gone.


----------



## geek

King crab legs plus some fried sweet potatoes.
Doesn't match but who cares..lol [emoji4]


----------



## tonyt

Three lobster tails 9nly 4.99 total from Kroger, 8oz prime filet, salad and roasted new potatoes. Early mothers day dinner for better half. My wine that accidentally wasn't labeled so no idea what is was but darn good. Tastes like a Brunello or Super Tuscan.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ribeye over cherry wood, salad, tots. Yes, we eat a lot of tots. One of the few starches everyone likes. Darn picky kids...

Although, my oldest fell in love with potatoes again after having the beef stew aboard the USS Constellation last night.  (tots don't count as potatoes)


----------



## JohnT

To me, tater tots taste frozen and like they are made of cardboard. Not a big fan. 

Had nice weather on sunday (nice to see that the weatherman was wrong). Unfortunately, I already had the makings for a roast chicken dinner. 

8 pound bird, stuffing, mashed taters, gravy, and green beans. everything was made from scratch. 

Nice size bird! will enjoy eating off of it for the remainder of the week.


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> To me, tater tots taste frozen and like they are made of cardboard. Not a big fan.



Me too. But these are pretty tasty.


----------



## ffemt128

Last night we had grilled trout, wild rice and green beans. It's nice having a neighbor who likes to fish, but doesn't eat them. I'll get trout a few more times this summer no doubt...


----------



## dcbrown73

Yesterday I made turkey sandwiches.  

While that sounds boring, you can really brighten stuff up with a slight change to how you make it. 

Smoked Turkey, Tomatoes, lettuce, applewood smoked bacon, light goat cheese, and the kicker, fig jam. Very tasty.

The jig jam added a new dimension to the sandwich. I also created a few with red apple slices with cinnamon, sugar, and allspice. It was good too, but the apples need to be cut thicker as the goat cheese smothered the apple flavor. The fig jam had more than enough oomph to out muscle the goat cheese.


----------



## geek

ffemt128 said:


> Last night we had grilled trout, wild rice and green beans. It's nice having a neighbor who likes to fish, but doesn't eat them. I'll get trout a few more times this summer no doubt...




That even rhymes [emoji3]


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> That even rhymes [emoji3]



You mean, like this:

_Last night, grilled trout was our dish, 
and we supped on green beans and wild rice. 
Having a neighbor who likes to fish,
but not to eat ‘em, well, that’s nice.

This coming summer, I anticipate
Flaky morsels of tasty trout.
With the mere image in my head, I salivate,
I will take “good care” of his bounty, no doubt!
_


----------



## GreginND

Lemon and tarragon flavors this mushroom and asparagus risotto.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> Lemon and tarragon flavors this mushroom and asparagus risotto.
> 
> View attachment 29035



Looks spectacular.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks good! You somehow missed the main course though...... LOL











GreginND said:


> Lemon and tarragon flavors this mushroom and asparagus risotto.


----------



## GreginND

ibglowin said:


> Looks good! You somehow missed the main course though...... LOL]



Two months of eating high carb low fat vegan. I've tripled the amount of food from what I was eating before. I don't count calories. I am constantly satisfied. And I've lost 10 pounds so far. I think I'll stick with this for a while longer.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> Two months of eating high carb low fat vegan. I've tripled the amount of food from what I was eating before. I don't count calories. I am constantly satisfied. And I've lost 10 pounds so far. I think I'll stick with this for a while longer.



I don't know where you got that pork loin pic, but between that and the risotto, my tummy is grumbling!


----------



## ibglowin

The google! LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> I don't know where you got that pork loin pic, but between that and the risotto, my tummy is grumbling!


----------



## ceeaton

Was once again abandoned from the family meal (I love it), so I made a simple grilled chicken sandwich. My brother had texted me around 4:30pm as to whether we could do "Moe's", a local bar with really good wings (like 10 or so different styles of them) but I had to man the fort as my wife took my son to his baseball game, my brother realized he had to go feed the dog because his wife did the same (baseball game, abandoned for dinner, etc), so it didn't work out this time.

So I made up a chicken thigh sandwich, with Sweet Baby Rays wing sauce, and some fries coated with Emeril's Essence. Went well with a cheap Labatt's blue, fresh from the freezer (forgot to pre-chill some this morning).


----------



## JohnT

Not to nitpick, but it looks like you grill (Webber?) is in need of some attention.

It looks like the grill that I have. Those stupid plastic side-trays really soak up anything they come in contact with. They are impossible to keep clean. What I do is remove them and toss them into the dishwasher. This seems to do a good job.


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Not to nitpick, but it looks like you grill (Webber?) is in need of some attention.
> 
> It looks like the grill that I have. Those stupid plastic side-trays really soak up anything they come in contact with. They are impossible to keep clean. What I do is remove them and toss them into the dishwasher. This seems to do a good job.



Yes, they are in dire need of a cleaning. I changed the inner tube on my tractor tire the other day on that, so a bit of grease and dirt was left behind. I need to change the tube on the other side, and I'm sure that surface will become my "workbench" for the project. That and the fact that the grill is well over 10 years old means I should just order new ones and be done with it.


----------



## vernsgal

Boatboy24 said:


> I don't know where you got that pork loin pic, but between that and the risotto, my tummy is grumbling!



My tummy always growls while looking at all the pics here! I'm never going to lose weight lol


----------



## GreginND

Szechuan pepper seared tofu atop a vegetable lo mein.


----------



## Boatboy24

Strip steak, oven fries, sauteed zuke, and grilled romaine with plum tomato, bacon crumbles and ranch dressing (all out of blue cheese).


----------



## PierreR

I intended to take presentation pics, but it disappeared rather quickly!! lol! Low and slow over apple wood smoke. Rubbed with a blend of sugars and spices I have been tweaking. Had herbed potato medallions, spaghetti squash, and a blend of root vegetables. Really good!


----------



## ibglowin

Looks great! What are we drooling over though?


----------



## geek

Wow Jim that looks yummy!!


----------



## sour_grapes

We had fresh spinach sauteed with garlic, black pepper, and lots of olive oil and lemon; fettuccine with a creamed truffle sauce (out of a can); and sole meunière with the sauce modified to include parsley, lemon juice, lemon zest, thyme, and sherry. This was all washed down by the Luna Bianca I was raving about the other day. (The truffle sauce is like crack cocaine -- I cannot get enough of it!)


----------



## geek

At a party, all good food


----------



## vernsgal

Barbecue steak,grilled onions and veggies.Cellar Classic merlot was my wine for tonight


----------



## geek

Churrascos, hamburgers, Italian sausage and of course a good red Cabernet


----------



## sour_grapes

I made Bucatini all' Amatriciana this evening. Even though this is a very simple preparation, I had never made it before. I even had _guanciale_, which is smoked pork cheek. (Like bacon, but made from the cheek, or jowl, of the pig.) Simmered it with onions, hot pepper, and tomato to make a wonderfully tasty sauce. 


We also enjoyed braised Tuscan Kale.


----------



## Boatboy24

We were out some friends for Greek food last night. The menu was mainly tapas style, so we had a little of everything. Flatbreads with a few different kinds of spreads/dips started the evening. Then we moved into cheese saganaki, crispy eggplant, salmon tartar, grilled octopus, salads, meatballs, souvlaki, and finally some spit roasted chicken, pork and lamb. It was all great. But I didn't take a single picture of the food.


----------



## ibglowin

*Let's get ready to rumble!*

Lit a nice "break-in" fire last night in the Kamodo. Just put the pork butt on now and 2 slabs of baby backs will go on in a few hours. More pics later.

Peecan wood of course!


----------



## Johnd

It hasn't hit the grill yet, but I've got a whole prime filet in the fridge, partnered with a sliced potato casserole and steamed fresh green beans. Wifey has a couple of pies for dessert.

On the gas grill for a quick sear.


----------



## ibglowin

How do you make it rain in the desert southwest? Easy, start your smoker pit up for the day! We are under a sever thunderstorm watch so rolled the Kamodo underneath the portal and taking cover for a bit. Pic is right before the ribs went into foil for a few hours to steam/sweat a bit.


----------



## Johnd

Johnd said:


> It hasn't hit the grill yet, but I've got a whole prime filet in the fridge, partnered with a sliced potato casserole and steamed fresh green beans. Wifey has a couple of pies for dessert.
> 
> On the gas grill for a quick sear.



Then on to the Primo Oval XL for some light smoke and a medium rare finish.


----------



## dcbrown73

Mike,

Is that a big green egg smoker? Those things are awesome.


----------



## ibglowin

Costco knockoff I recently picked up!




dcbrown73 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Is that a big green egg smoker? Those things are awesome.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Costco knockoff I recently picked up!



I see a remote temp sensor in your meat, is it by chance attached to a DigiQ or CyberQ?


----------



## ibglowin

Its a Redi Chek by Maverick Industries off Amazon.











Johnd said:


> I see a remote temp sensor in your meat, is it by chance attached to a DigiQ or CyberQ?


----------



## ceeaton

Too windy here to grill or smoke anything long term, so did the grill with some pork loin kabobs. Marinated for a few hours in pineapple juice, soy sauce and some freshly ground cumin. Yum. Beef doggers are for my youngest daughter who doesn't care for pork, she'll eventually learn.

Will be making a ragú this evening and pounding the sh** out of some chicken and pre-cooking on some charcoal, with pecan wood, for chicken parmesean dinner tomorrow evening. Like to pre-make dinners to make it easier on my wife (and the kids for that matter).


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> How do you make it rain in the desert southwest? Easy, start your smoker pit up for the day! We are under a sever thunderstorm watch so rolled the Kamodo underneath the portal and taking cover for a bit. Pic is right before the ribs went into foil for a few hours to steam/sweat a bit.



Man, does that look like OMG..!! 

How much you paid for that thing, do you have a link?


----------



## Johnd

Johnd said:


> Then on to the Primo Oval XL for some light smoke and a medium rare finish.



Looked awesome right after slicing.


----------



## Johnd

Johnd said:


> Looked awesome right after slicing.



Even better on the plate with a 2008 Forman Cab.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Looked awesome right after slicing.



Nailed it!!!!


----------



## dcbrown73

Johnd said:


> Even better on the plate with a 2008 Forman Cab.



It's illegal to make something that looks that tasty and not share it with us!


----------



## ceeaton

Preview of tomorrows dinner, chicken parmesan using grilled smashed chicken (makes it nice and tender), topped with a tomato ragú. Hopefully will serve with garlic bread and grilled asparagus.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Preview of tomorrows dinner, chicken parmesan using grilled smashed chicken (makes it nice and tender), topped with a tomato ragú. Hopefully will serve with garlic bread and grilled asparagus.



Chicken (or veal) Parm is one of my all time favorite meals.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Man, does that look like OMG..!!
> 
> How much you paid for that thing, do you have a link?



You missed this??? 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=602638&postcount=2447

Looking good!


----------



## ibglowin

I think it was $599. 




geek said:


> Man, does that look like OMG..!!
> 
> How much you paid for that thing, do you have a link?


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Chicken (or veal) Parm is one of my all time favorite meals.


 

As I have always said...


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> You missed this???
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=602638&postcount=2447
> 
> Looking good!



Paul, what would we do without you on this forum? 



ibglowin said:


> I think it was $599.



Is that "thing" better than a "normal" grill?


----------



## ibglowin

What is a normal grill? LOL

Its very nice. Very heavy but has wheels thank goodness.

I have four grills/BBQ Pits now. 

Propane is nice for quick and easy week nights etc. The 22" Webber Bullet is amazingly versatile for almost as fast grilling over charcoal and hardwoods.

The Kamodo holds the temperature so well that you really can walk away for hours and not worry about it if your doing large pieces of meat.



geek said:


> Is that "thing" better than a "normal" grill?


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Paul, what would we do without you on this forum?



I think everyone would do a "happy dance" without me!


----------



## PierreR

ibglowin said:


> Looks great! What are we drooling over though?


Oops!! My bad, its a smoked boneless pork shoulder.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I think everyone would do a "happy dance" without me!



If there were a way to 'dislike' a post, I'd have done that here.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Chicken (or veal) Parm is one of my all time favorite meals.



This time I didn't smash/coat/deep fry, just smash/grill. It probably saved me about an hour of time, plus the mess of cleaning up the fry pan. Wife cooked it for about 1 hour at 325*F, made garlic bread, but I didn't get home in time to grill up any asparagus, so we did broccoli and salad. Was received well by all, I could break up the chicken for serving with a wooden spoon, so pretty darn tender.


----------



## tonyt

ibglowin said:


> Lit a nice "break-in" fire last night in the Kamodo. Just put the pork butt on now and 2 slabs of baby backs will go on in a few hours. More pics later.
> 
> Peecan wood of course!



Darn Mike, that cooker is way to clean, I've actually worn out one ceramic liner and need to buy another. I have the Primo XL oval and love it. Did Pizza on it Saturday at over 600 degrees. You'll love it.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I think everyone would do a "happy dance" without me!



I think you underestimate your perceived value here by many. What makes this community enjoyable in my eyes is the incredible diversity of not only the wines we make, but the ways we make them, along with the interesting sidebars that provoke us to think about a subject in a different way. You have made me use my online dictionary many times, and for that I thank you.


----------



## tonyt

@ibglowin
Get yourself one of these, the only way to light lump.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_246067-1387...oductId=50126417&selectedLocalStoreBeanArray=[com.lowes.commerce.storelocator.beans.LocatorStoreBean%4069366936]&storeNumber=0095&kpid=50126417&cm_mmc=SCE_PLA-_-RoughPlumbingElectrical-_-PlumbingConnectionsAndSupport-_-50126417%3ABernzOmatic&DM_PersistentCookieCreated=true&CAWELAID=&CAWELAID=320011480001727080
I hope the link works, it's a propaign weed torch. Argh Argh Argh


----------



## ibglowin

Tony,

Were you talking about one of these? Your link didn't work quite right!

Propane Weed Torch

Looks pretty cool!




tonyt said:


> @ibglowin
> Get yourself one of these, the only way to light lump.
> I hope the link works, it's a propaign weed torch. Argh Argh Argh


----------



## Brian55

sour_grapes said:


> I think everyone would do a "happy dance" without me!



Your input here is usually informative and well researched. The only reason I could think of to be doing a "happy dance" for someone going away is if that person were either completely over the top obnoxious, or they work for the government.


----------



## Boatboy24

tonyt said:


> I hope the link works, it's a propaign weed torch. Argh Argh Argh





All I heard was "Argh Argh Argh!"

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XUg5cfwilI[/ame]


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I think everyone would do a "happy dance" without me!





Boatboy24 said:


> If there were a way to 'dislike' a post, I'd have done that here.





ceeaton said:


> I think you underestimate your perceived value here by many. What makes this community enjoyable in my eyes is the incredible diversity of not only the wines we make, but the ways we make them, along with the interesting sidebars that provoke us to think about a subject in a different way. You have made me use my online dictionary many times, and for that I thank you.





Brian55 said:


> Your input here is usually informative and well researched. The only reason I could think of to be doing a "happy dance" for someone going away is if that person were either completely over the top obnoxious, or they work for the government.



Thanks, you guys. I am afraid my comment, which was only meant to be fun, was a bit unfair. It was kind of like a teenage girl saying "Oh, I am sooo ugly," to which her friends are more or less obligated to say "No you are not! You are so pretty!"

In other words: "I try to be self-effacing, but I am not very good at it...." 

Oh, and Brian, I am not saying I do, and I am not saying I don't, but what if I told you I did work for the government?


----------



## Brian55

sour_grapes said:


> Thanks, you guys. I am afraid my comment, which was only meant to be fun, was a bit unfair. It was kind of like a teenage girl saying "Oh, I am sooo ugly," to which her friends are more or less obligated to say "No you are not! You are so pretty!"
> 
> In other words: "I try to be self-effacing, but I am not very good at it...."
> 
> Oh, and Brian, I am not saying I do, and I am not saying I don't, but what if I told you I did work for the government?



You're out of my life, the honeymoon is over.. ::


----------



## sour_grapes

Seems a bit shallow, no?


----------



## Brian55

sour_grapes said:


> Seems a bit shallow, no?



Not really, unless you're missing the sarcasm which is so often lost in online back and forth...


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> I think everyone would do a "happy dance" without me!


 
now, that's not true (as far as you know)... 

Seriously, you're kidding me, right?? 

This site would not be the same without you! 

You always dispense advice without judgement. Your contributions to the social aspect of this site are also a big part of what makes this site so special. Although we have never actually met, I consider you as a friend. I also know that I am far from the only one that feels that way.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Although we have never actually met, I consider you as a friend. I also know that I am far from the only one that feels that way.



Back atcha, John!


----------



## Brian55

sour_grapes said:


> No, I didn't miss the sarcasm of post 2674. Just not nuts about blind antigovernmetalism.



Just as I'm not nuts about blind statism. Although we should probably continue this conversation via PM before one or both of us gets banned for discussing serious issues on a forum based around how to get your grapes to rot optimally.


----------



## JohnT

Brian55 said:


> Just as I'm not nuts about blind statism. Although we should probably continue this conversation via PM before one or both of us gets banned for discussing serious issues on a forum based around how to get your grapes to rot optimally.


 
We are far from banning you. It is just that (like in a bar) one should not really discuss religion, politics, or the great pumpkin.. 

Discussions surrounded in winemaking can get heated enough and has it's own serious issues. Just make a post about how you like Welch's and you will quickly see what I mean!...


----------



## sour_grapes

Brian55 said:


> before one or both of us gets banned for discussing serious issues



Righto. In fact, I deleted my message above.


----------



## GreginND

Bibimbap anyone?


----------



## Johnd

GreginND said:


> Bibimbap anyone?
> 
> View attachment 29168
> 
> 
> View attachment 29169
> 
> 
> View attachment 29170



Maybe if you put a big slab of brisket on top of it.............maybe..........


----------



## ibglowin

If you would just put a little meat in there you could get by with just one plate instead of three! 



GreginND said:


> Bibimbap anyone?


----------



## the_rayway

There would have been a pic...but I ate it too fast!

Last night was a preview of tonight's dinner (promise I'll TRY and get a pic). Lamb Shishliki with extra lemon, sauteed mushrooms, garlic and kale in the de-glazing then tossed with feta, and a side of kalamata olives. Tonight's edition will include some corn on the cob for the kidlings


----------



## dcbrown73

I support PETA.


----------



## GreginND

I suppose if my meatless dish pictures are lacking for folks here and causing angst, I could refrain from posting. Just let me know.


----------



## JohnT

dcbrown73 said:


> I support PETA.


 

actually, I support another Peta.....


----------



## JohnT

GreginND said:


> I suppose if my meatless dish pictures are lacking for folks here and causing angst, I could refrain from posting. Just let me know.


 
Not at all, Keep posting!


----------



## dcbrown73

GreginND said:


> I suppose if my meatless dish pictures are lacking for folks here and causing angst, I could refrain from posting. Just let me know.



No, we are just having fun.


----------



## Johnd

GreginND said:


> I suppose if my meatless dish pictures are lacking for folks here and causing angst, I could refrain from posting. Just let me know.



No keep posting!!!!! It's wonderful fodder!!


----------



## ibglowin

They look great, we just like to rib ya a bit. If its too much let us know.



GreginND said:


> I suppose if my meatless dish pictures are lacking for folks here and causing angst, I could refrain from posting. Just let me know.


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> It's wonderful fodder!!



And we do mean "fodder."



ibglowin said:


> we just like to rib ya a bit.



And he does mean "rib"


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> And we do mean "fodder."



Paul, I figured you'd pick up on the double meaning for fodder pretty quickly, I couldn't resist...........


----------



## ibglowin

He's here all "weak" folks........



sour_grapes said:


> And we do mean "fodder."
> 
> And he does mean "rib"


----------



## ceeaton

GreginND said:


> I suppose if my meatless dish pictures are lacking for folks here and causing angst, I could refrain from posting. Just let me know.



Your plates of food always look so good, please keep posting. If I ate that instead of what I eat I might not look like an ex-football player who kept eating as much but forgot how to exercise.


----------



## GreginND

Haha you guys are a hoot. No, I'm not easily offended and know you're joking. 

This one is not quite as low fat as I have been doing lately. Japanese udon noodles with a spicy black bean chili tahini sauce with mushrooms, carrots and cabbage.


----------



## ibglowin

What do you do with lots and lots of leftover pulled pork?

Make BBQ Pizza of course! Crock Potted the left over pork with some of my favorite BBQ Sause to get it extra tender and full of flavor. Then lined the crust with smoked gouda, pulled pork, shrooms, red onions and then topped with chopped cilantro. Dang this is one of the best Ho Made Pizza's to date! LOL 

Let the weekend begin!


----------



## geek

That pizza makes anyone's mouth watery


----------



## GreginND

ibglowin said:


> What do you do with lots and lots of leftover pulled pork?
> 
> 
> 
> Make BBQ Pizza of course! Crock Potted the left over pork with some of my favorite BBQ Sause to get it extra tender and full of flavor. Then lined the crust with smoked gouda, pulled pork, shrooms, red onions and then topped with chopped cilantro. Dang this is one of the best Ho Made Pizza's to date! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Let the weekend begin!




Leave off the pork and the cheese and it would be awesome!


----------



## ibglowin

Thats called bread!


----------



## ceeaton

To celebrate Jim and Mrs Boatboy's anniversary, I decided to make pizza, something new and different for a Friday night. The wifey is trying to be a moderator between her 1/2 sister and brother over issues with her Dad's estate. I'm much happier being home, drinking a beer, and making a few pizzas.

A GF pizza (1/2 bratwurst and 1/2 bacon), a white sauce pizza (w/pepperoni), a red sauce pizza (extra oregano, some bacon on only one slice and pepperoni on some more) and Dad's pizza, red sauce, mushrooms, bratwurst, pepperoni, bacon and grilled jalapenos incorporated into the sauce, all with shredded mozzerella cheese.

Actually hoping that we can serve the kids a leftover pizza dinner so we can finally go out and enjoy our anniversary dinner (19 never a boring moment years), at either Appalachian Brewery in Gettysburg or Longhorn (wife's favorite) in Hanover, sans kids of course.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> To celebrate Jim and Mrs Boatboy's anniversary, I decided to make pizza, something new and different for a Friday night.



Hey! Mrs. Sour_grapes and I had the same idea! We settled for only one pie; however, we really loaded it up. Whole wheat dough, a tomato/pesto/truffle sauce, 3/4 lb shredded mozzerella, sauteed morel mushrooms with shallots and garlic, sauteed artichoke hearts, and Italian sausage. I figured we spent as much on ingredients as we would have spent if we went out to eat for (better) pizza. However, we could only eat half of our piled-high pie, so I guess we actually saved .


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Hey! Mrs. Sour_grapes and I had the same idea! We settled for only one pie; however, we really loaded it up. Whole wheat dough, a tomato/pesto/truffle sauce, 3/4 lb shredded mozzerella, sauteed morel mushrooms with shallots and garlic, sauteed artichoke hearts, and Italian sausage. I figured we spent as much on ingredients as we would have spent if we went out to eat for (better) pizza. However, we could only eat half of our piled-high pie, so I guess we actually saved .



That sounds a little high end for the kids pies, but someday I've been told they won't be here anymore and I'd love to try a pie like that!

My dream from yesterday came true, wifey and I will head out for dinner this evening as the kids chow on either left over pizza or possibly ham steaks.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> That sounds a little high end for the kids pies, but someday I've been told they won't be here anymore and I'd love to try a pie like that!



I dunno, Craig, yours look mighty fine to me!


----------



## JohnT

mushroom and beef goulash, home made spaetzle, and creamy cucumber salad.

2014 chilean cab to wash it down!

new star wars movie for entertainment!

life is good.


----------



## Julie

So I find this recipe for steak Diane, so we decided to make it using venison backstrap. Oh this is a keeper, served Sangiovese with it, the match was perfect!


----------



## sour_grapes

Julie said:


> So I find this recipe for steak Diane, so we decided to make it using venison backstrap. Oh this is a keeper, served Sangiovese with it, the match was perfect!



This is great! Steak Diane, which originated in the US, originally used venison many moons ago. I assume that the name came about because Diana is the goddess of the hunt in Greek mythology. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diana_%28mythology%29 So, it makes perfect sense that your venison steak Diane is a winner!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight's fare was risotto (made with shrimp stock), artichokes (steamed and then grilled), and Lake Trout (cooked on a charcoal grill). I never knew this, but Lake Trout is not a trout, but rather more closely related to (and resembling) salmon. I therefore cooked it like I would salmon, viz., marinate in soy and lime juice, then flash grill over high heat for ~2.5 minutes/side. Turned out scrumptious!


----------



## sour_grapes

Man, oh, man! Friends came over tonight, so I made jerk pork shoulder, from this recipe: http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2010/09/jerk-pork-recipe.html It was .... awesome! I used 1/2 lb Habenero peppers, and this was plenty hot. I cooked the shoulder about 5 hours on my charcoal Weber on low heat. Tender, delicious, savory, just the right amount of heat. Yummm. Also did grilled corn, cut off the cob, and then smothered with butter and spices (garlic, thyme, cumin, and chipotle). SWMBO made old-fashioned collard greens, and we had a nice salad to boot.


----------



## ibglowin

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat! 

Half pound of Habenero's....



sour_grapes said:


> I used 1/2 lb Habenero peppers, and this was plenty hot......


----------



## sour_grapes

Yeah, but the heat really dissipates during the cooking. Believe it or not, the recipe calls for A FULL POUND of SCOTCH BONNET peppers (including seeds)! So my measly half-pound of seeded habeneros was relatively tame. (Our guest of the fairer sex is not very heat-tolerant.)

I marinated the shoulder over night. Before cooking, I brushed off most of the marinade. Then on a low-and-slow grill for hours, and very little of the real heat remains. Enough that you knew it was there, but not ridiculously hot.

Last night, I tasted the straight marinade, and it was (a) Delicious, and (b) Pretty danged hot! I think it would make a delicious hot sauce with a bit of vinegar. I did get a little bit of straight habenero on the end of my thumb, and I can still feel the heat 20+ hours later!


----------



## ibglowin

I did a whole pork tenderloin that I marinated in blackberry syrup, some apple cider vinegar and (2) habanero peppers. Cooked it low and slow on the smoker pit. It was TOO hot to eat for everyone and even I was gulping water at the table. The marinade gets put into the blender to pulverize for a short bit. I can't imagine a half pound of habanero! Maybe they are not as hot in WI......


----------



## sour_grapes

Yeah, my marinade was blended in a Ninja blender to a uniform consistency. Not sure what to tell you....

Wait, I know what to tell you! Try that recipe, but cook it low and slow on your kamado! It is a really nice dish! You can thank me later. It is really, really good.


----------



## Rocky

Yikes! I like spicy food but that sounds like a lot of heat to me, Paul. 

Also, a tip I learned in the Far East when eating very spicy foods; Don't drink water to ease the discomfort! Water will do nothing to remove the capsaicin oil from your mouth or gullet. The best remedy I found is to eat a slice of bread with honey on it. The honey seems to soak up the oil so that you no longer "feel the burn." (Sorry, could not resist that!)


----------



## jgmann67

London Broil from the grill, potatoes and baked broccoli paired with a SLD Merlot. Nothing fancy, but good to be home after a weekend office 'retreat' (a weekend of hillbilly bars, atv's, guns and campfires).


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I did a whole pork tenderloin that I marinated in blackberry syrup, some apple cider vinegar and (2) habanero peppers. Cooked it low and slow on the smoker pit. It was TOO hot to eat for everyone and even I was gulping water at the table. The marinade gets put into the blender to pulverize for a short bit. I can't imagine a half pound of habanero! Maybe they are not as hot in WI......



Did you include the seeds and the ribs? That's usually the hottest part.


----------



## ibglowin

Too long ago but more than likely! I know all about seeds from green chile. LOL


----------



## ibglowin

We call that a Sopapilla here in NM! LOL









Rocky said:


> The best remedy I found is to eat a slice of bread with honey on it. The honey seems to soak up the oil so that you no longer "feel the burn." (Sorry, could not resist that!)


----------



## dcbrown73

I haven't had a Sopapilla since moving away from Texas. :/


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I do NOT miss TexMex at all!


----------



## GreginND

Spring rolls and delicious pad Thai. I thought I'd share the veggie sausage from my hotel with you. I actually laughed out loud when I saw this.


----------



## ibglowin

Pad Thai and Spring Rolls look darn good. 

How was the Vegan Snausage?


----------



## Johnd

GreginND said:


> Spring rolls and delicious pad Thai. I thought I'd share the veggie sausage from my hotel with you. I actually laughed out loud when I saw this.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 29298
> 
> 
> View attachment 29299
> 
> 
> View attachment 29300



Hey!!! I see a shrimp on that plate!!


----------



## JohnT

Mushroom/beef goulash with home made spatzle.


----------



## GreginND

Johnd said:


> Hey!!! I see a shrimp on that plate!!



It's some kind of vegan shrimp substitute. I normally don't eat meat substitutes because vegetables taste so good I don't miss meat. But the restaurant put it in there. I think it's made from rice and yams. It had a surprisingly real shrimp-like texture. But clearly shrimp would be much better than any substitute.


----------



## Johnd

GreginND said:


> It's some kind of vegan shrimp substitute. But clearly shrimp would be much better than any substitute.



That's the spirit Greg!


----------



## vernsgal

Steak,mushrooms,onions and salad for me


----------



## ceeaton

Thank you to those who have paid the ultimate price so that I could sit in my driveway, drink beer and wine, not get shot at by an enemy trying to take my rights away, and make Chicken Fajitas!


----------



## vernsgal

Honestly ,cooked and ate too fast for pics lol. Roasted chicken,rice and steamed veggies.

I'm away for the entire month of June. A little worried about the menu .


----------



## ibglowin

Worked most of the day in the back yard, mowed, fertilized, watered, worked in the garden, planted some hanging baskets and then fired up the 22" Weber with some charcoal and pecan and grilled some beef fajitas that had been marinating all day. 

Made "Ho Made" Guac from scratch all fresh ingredients, grilled the bell peppers and onions on the Weber along with some fresh Zucchini squash. 

Then paired it all with.........

Frozen Margaritas made with Patrón Silver. Dang those were just tooooooo smooth to even notice the TeKillYa' 

Back is feeling much better after a couple of those. 

Oh and watching the bats come out at sunset and fly back and forth munching on bugs. Way cool!


----------



## dcbrown73

Tonight's dinner was a Trader Joe's special. 

White Fish Vera Cruz over a Peruvian Chimichurri Rice and a side of garlic Nan bread painted with butter. An 2012 Austrian Leeuwin Estate Art Series Chardonnay from Margaret River that paired extremely well with it.


----------



## geek

The frozen margarita sounds really nice for this hot day Mike..!!


----------



## geek

Made at our friend's restaurant, pork and potatoes...hmmm just tasty!!


----------



## ceeaton

Some simple fare tonight, turkey burger (also some dogs and brats not pictured) and some corn on the cob. Jim ( @Boatboy24 ) this Giant bought corn was much better than the batch a few weeks ago. Larger ears and much sweeter, plus only $2 for 10 ears! I had to try it at that price. All the kids loved it.


----------



## Johnd

Crawfish Bisque at moms house for dinner tonite. 

Meanwhile, back at the winery, a 16 lb whole brisket sits quietly foiled in the fridge, covered with a slathering of Better Than Bouillon and dry rub, waiting patiently for a 4 AM date with the Promo Oval XL.

Put it on at 1 AM, little lower temp, looking good at 10 AM!


----------



## ibglowin

With apologies to @GreginND 

Getting warmed up for tomorrow. Tonight we have Green Chile Cheese Burgers with a side of Johnsonville Green Chile Bratwurst! 

Paired nicely with a 2015 Acrobat Rose of Pinot Noir.


----------



## Brian55

ibglowin said:


> Worked most of the day in the back yard, mowed, fertilized, watered, worked in the garden, planted some hanging baskets and then fired up the 22" Weber with some charcoal and pecan and grilled some beef fajitas that had been marinating all day.
> 
> Made "Ho Made" Guac from scratch all fresh ingredients, grilled the bell peppers and onions on the Weber along with some fresh Zucchini squash.
> 
> Then paired it all with.........
> 
> Frozen Margaritas made with Patrón Silver. Dang those were just tooooooo smooth to even notice the TeKillYa'
> 
> Back is feeling much better after a couple of those.
> 
> 
> Oh and watching the bats come out at sunset and fly back and forth munching on bugs. Way cool!



Sounds almost perfect, but a rocks margarita would have been the way to go, especially considering the tekillya you were using...


----------



## dcbrown73

ibglowin said:


> With apologies to @GreginND
> 
> Getting warmed up for tomorrow. Tonight we have Green Chile Cheese Burgers with a side of Johnsonville Green Chile Bratwurst!
> 
> Paired nicely with a 2015 Acrobat Rose of Pinot Noir.



That's a big burger and a lot of sausage to pound down in one sitting!


----------



## ibglowin

Trust me there was leftovers!


----------



## Boatboy24

6pm and I have no idea what we're doing for dinner. And for some reason, I'm not the least bit hungry. But I know what'll be on somebody's lunch plate this week. I picked up a ~2.25lb Prime Eye of Round on Friday. Gave it a healthy rub of Montreal Steak Seasoning this morning, then bagged it and let it sit in the fridge all day. Just put it on the Weber Performer at about 300F with a little pecan and cherry wood. I'm going to cook it to an IT of 125F, then take it off and chill it down in the fridge. Tomorrow, I'll thinly carve it up with the slicer I picked up on clearance a couple weeks ago. Will probably freeze a pound and leave another in the fridge for this week's lunches for me and the boys.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> 6pm and I have no idea what we're doing for dinner.



I'd be run out of the house at gun point if dinner wasn't on the table by 6pm. Either that or they would pin me down and be chewing on my legs. Now with two Type I diabetics, I have few options when it comes to dinner time.

Had some marinated pork chops that were on sale, some corn from the 10 for $2 batch I bought yesterday, and a bagged salad. Used a new marinate and it was pretty well received. No images because I'm a lazy bastard.


----------



## jgmann67

T-bones and foil pack potatoes on the grill, corn on the cob and my stags leap merlot. Just the perfect ending to an excellent weekend.


----------



## Boatboy24

Update: The roast beef came off the grill a while ago and I sliced a little up for QA sampling. This stuff is good! Pretty happy, though I wish I had a little more even cooking. Next time a little more of a rest on the counter before grilling and a lower temp. 

Pics are 1) 'naked' before rubbing, 2) with rub this morning, 2) off the grill and resting, and 3) a little slice off the end by hand. I'll put the rest through the slicer tomorrow.


----------



## ibglowin

I did a couple of slabs of ribs on the new Costco Kamodo, nothing fancy, one Baby Back one St Louis Style. Two different rubs. A Kansas City rub (Famous Dave's) with mustard and onion, a little habanero of course sugar, paprika, black pepper. And then a Carolina Rub with the usual paprika, brown sugar, some chipotle, onion etc. Turned out good. I use the 3-2-1 rib method and always seems to turn out a pretty good rib.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I did a couple of slabs of ribs on the new Costco Kamodo, nothing fancy, one Baby Back one St Louis Style. Two different rubs.



Now that you mention the Kamado grill ($599 at Costco), I saw a pellet grill at Costco too, Traeger, and then went online and checked the Rec Tec grill, man does it look like a cool 'machine' or what...


----------



## ibglowin

I saw the Traeger at Costco up in Seattle several years ago. Now they are in all the Clubs and they are selling even selling them at the True Value Hardware store locally in town. I shied away as the reviews were mixed, seems like they had some QA/QC problems, moving parts breaking down plus it was just soo small unless you opted for the largest and then it was as much if not more than the Kamodo Costco sells. The pellets are also expensive IIRC.



geek said:


> Now that you mention the Kamado grill ($599 at Costco), I saw a pellet grill at Costco too, Traeger, and then went online and checked the Rec Tec grill, man does it look like a cool 'machine' or what...


----------



## ibglowin

Was it tough or OK since you thin sliced it?



Boatboy24 said:


> 6 I picked up a ~2.25lb Prime Eye of Round on Friday. Gave it a healthy rub of Montreal Steak Seasoning this morning, then bagged


----------



## Kraffty

I joined in on the baby back band wagon, usually a 4 to 5 hour process and these came out just about perfect. Side of Potato salad and no left overs.
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Was it tough or OK since you thin sliced it?



It was pretty nice, IMHO. Thin slices, and nice marbling helped for sure.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I saw the Traeger at Costco up in Seattle several years ago. Now they are in all the Clubs and they are selling even selling them at the True Value Hardware store locally in town. I shied away as the reviews were mixed, seems like they had some QA/QC problems, moving parts breaking down plus it was just soo small unless you opted for the largest and then it was as much if not more than the Kamodo Costco sells. The pellets are also expensive IIRC.




The Rec Tec seems pretty nice and sturdy, good reviews as far as I can see.

BTW, you can use any wood pellets, the regular pellets run for about $5 for the 49lbs.


----------



## ibglowin

I don't know about that. The regular pellets are made from just about any type of wood sawdust, the BBQ pellets are all made from hard woods at least and not pine etc.



geek said:


> BTW, you can use any wood pellets, the regular pellets run for about $5 for the 49lbs.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I don't know about that. The regular pellets are made from just about any type of wood sawdust, the BBQ pellets are all made from hard woods at least and not pine etc.



You could as long as the pellet mill didn't use diesel and such as a die lube and other "strange" additives....otherwise you'll be tasting diesel in the final "product"


----------



## ibglowin

Here you go @GreginND Thinking about you on this one.

Let us know how it turns out! 

Summer Squash: The New Hot Dog!


----------



## ibglowin

Trust me on this one Varis! You DO NOT want to use regular wood pellets in a BBQ Pellet Stove!

You only want to use hardwoods, fruitwoods, and nutwoods. Never pine or any softwoods as they have a lot of turpenes and sap or resin that will absolutely ruin the flavor of your meat.



geek said:


> You could as long as the pellet mill didn't use diesel and such as a die lube and other "strange" additives....otherwise you'll be tasting diesel in the final "product"


----------



## Boatboy24

Update: got the roast beef sliced up tonight with my new slicer. All four of us gave it an enthusiastic two thumbs up. Tender, great flavor and way, way less than at the deli counter. Next time, I'll trim the exterior fat (thought I'd get more of it to render during cooking), but otherwise, I'm really happy.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Trust me on this one Varis! You DO NOT want to use regular wood pellets in a BBQ Pellet Stove!
> 
> You only want to use hardwoods, fruitwoods, and nutwoods. Never pine or any softwoods as they have a lot of turpenes and sap or resin that will absolutely ruin the flavor of your meat.



Roger that. I think you're right....thanks.



Boatboy24 said:


> Update: got the roast beef sliced up tonight with my new slicer. All four of us gave it an enthusiastic two thumbs up. Tender, great flavor and way, way less than at the deli counter. Next time, I'll trim the exterior fat (thought I'd get more of it to render during cooking), but otherwise, I'm really happy.



And look who's talking about feeding an army....LOL
That looks really good Jim...


----------



## GreginND

ibglowin said:


> Here you go @GreginND Thinking about you on this one.
> 
> Let us know how it turns out!
> 
> Summer Squash: The New Hot Dog!



Thanks. This looks great!


----------



## Boatboy24

Signed up for the Army Ten Miler last week - trying to eat a little healthier. At least for tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

...............


----------



## ibglowin

Fell off the wagon after only one night.......


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Fell off the wagon after only one night.......



Nah. I ate half of the strip steak and a salad.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> ...............



OMG...

I gotta grill some steak this afternoon....leaving office earlier today, can't wait.....


----------



## geek

Tasteful


----------



## dcbrown73

Tonight was a orange, cinnamon, ginger, allspice, and soy sauce marinaded duck breast with a red wine reduction sauce and fresh steamed green beans drenched in a garlic butter with sauteed shallots.

Due to a chaotic incident from a neighbor, the duck got slightly overcooked. (146F rather than 135F)  On the plus said, it was still very tasty, just not quite as juicy as it should have been.

I paired with with a 2012 Goldeneye Pinot Noir.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight's dinner is Trader Joe's $16.99 Amarone. We were at a birthday party late afternoon and they had pizza. So my dinner was early - now I'm washing it down with a second course.


----------



## Boatboy24

dcbrown73 said:


> Tonight was a orange, cinnamon, ginger, allspice, and soy sauce marinaded duck breast with a red wine reduction sauce and fresh steamed green beans drenched in a garlic butter with sauteed shallots.
> 
> Due to a chaotic incident from a neighbor, the duck got slightly overcooked. (146F rather than 135F)  On the plus said, it was still very tasty, just not quite as juicy as it should have been.
> 
> I paired with with a 2012 Goldeneye Pinot Noir.



I love duck. But my wife is repulsed by it. So the only time I get to have it is when we happen to be at a restaurant that serves it. Very envious of your meal - especially considering I had Dominos at a kids birthday party for dinner tonight.


----------



## ceeaton

Had a line of T-storms pass through, was about the time that dinner would have been cooking on the grill, so I opted for an "indoor" meal. Did get to sear the ground beef (made into a big pattie) on the grill to add some flavor, and cooked up a batch of ragú. Wifey used some cut up broccoli from last nights party for the vege, and spruced up a cheap loaf of bread for some garlic bread (with some cheese added for fun). Nice meal that everyone ate, which is rare around these parts.


----------



## jgmann67

Those storms came ripping through this way. Luckily we were already cooking indoors... Parmesan encrusted chicken, baked broccoli and noodles. Since I put on 5 lbs, probably better we went light last night.


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> I love duck. But my wife is repulsed by it. So the only time I get to have it is when we happen to be at a restaurant that serves it. Very envious of your meal - especially considering I had Dominos at a kids birthday party for dinner tonight.



I found this recipe for a roasted duck with a blackberry sauce that sounded incredible. I intended to try that, but I forgot the blackberries. I had an orange, so I went with the orange marinade instead. I just wish I hadn't overcooked it.


----------



## ceeaton

Made up some turkey taco meat for the kids to have tacos. Did the front lawn (though the ground still wet from this mornings rain). Ended up popping my inner tube in one of the back tires on my tractor (spun a tire, oh joy, it's 23 yrs old and starting to show it's age), so I stopped mowing and decided to make a good quickie meal for me and my wife...chicken and broccoli, yum!

Some soy sauce, ginger, carrots, red onion, shallot, leek, green onions, broccoli and chicken served on some brown rice.


----------



## ibglowin

When in Texas this is what you do with left over rotisserie chicken. Make King Ranch Casserole!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> When in Texas this is what you do with left over rotisserie chicken. Make King Ranch Casserole!



I'm ready to go to bed and you made me hungry. Gotta stop looking at this thread before I go to bed...That looks absolutely delicious.


----------



## ibglowin

its very savory but since it's Tex-Mex I had to doctor mine to New-Mex standards with some extra heat. My folks loved it. I hadn't made this recipe for 20 years or more since I escaped......


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> its very savory but since it's Tex-Mex I had to doctor mine to New-Mex standards with some extra heat. My folks loved it. I hadn't made this recipe for 20 years or more since I escaped......



Can that recipe be googled? I want. And just tonight after his baseball game, my son asked me to make beer can chicken soon. So I'll have some leftovers to use.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Can that recipe be googled? I want. And just tonight after his baseball game, my son asked me to make beer can chicken soon. So I'll have some leftovers to use.



I love when my kids ask me for a meal I love to make...just means your bringing them up just right. Good job Jim!


----------



## ibglowin

Sure, lots of them. The King Ranch is the largest working ranch in Texas and supposedly this recipe originated from there. The tomatoes with green chile is always a can of Rotel tomatoes which you should be able to source almost anywhere these days.

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/king-ranch-chicken-casserole




Boatboy24 said:


> Can that recipe be googled? I want. And just tonight after his baseball game, my son asked me to make beer can chicken soon. So I'll have some leftovers to use.


----------



## GreginND

Some updates and some food!

First, as I mentioned, back in March I decided to embark on an experiment to eat a largely whole foods (minimal processed), high carb, low fat vegan diet. I literally increased the amount of food I was eating by almost three fold. I eat an abundance of rice, pasta, beans, lentils, fresh vegetables, fruits, etc. etc. I am never hungry and have more energy than ever before.

After three months, I have lost almost 25 pounds. This morning I put on a pair of pants I haven't worn in 4 years. I feel great. My concentration has sharpened. And I'm accomplishing more with work and the winery.

I used to think calories were calories. But I don't have to count anymore. Clearly I am eating more but storing less. So, the type of calorie does make a difference (key is low fat with carbs).

I know it's a hard choice for many. It was for me in the beginning. But it actually was easier than I imagined. Anyway, I still want to drop another 50 pounds or so, so I will continue on this path for the time being. 

It's especially great because I can eat so many different foods and actually taste them!

Like this vegan Pad Thai I made the other day:


----------



## dcbrown73

ibglowin said:


> Sure, lots of them. The King Ranch is the largest working ranch in Texas and supposedly this recipe originated from there. The tomatoes with green chile is always a can of Rotel tomatoes which you should be able to source almost anywhere these days.
> 
> http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/king-ranch-chicken-casserole



Rotel is a staple in all my Tex-Mex dishes. I've always got cans of it. Their Cilantro Lime (Mexican Style) is great too. When I make my Chicken and Chorizo Cilantro Lime pizza, the Cilantro Lime part is nothing more than draining a can of it and sprinkling it on top!


----------



## JohnT

Way to go Greg! I would join you except I HATE, HATE, HATE the taste of beans and lentils and (especially) tofu. 

When my dad was a teenager, he apprenticed to a butcher in Germany. Consequently, our diet has always been "meat-centric". I just can not imagine being able to do without. 

Although, that is not to say that I could not avoid red meats... HMMMMM....


----------



## Boatboy24

Ribeye

Wheat roll

Salad


----------



## ibglowin

Still in training I see.........


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Still in training I see.........



LOL!

Went with basics tonight. I've had baseball games with the kids every night this week, eating like crap and not getting home until 8:00 or later. Had a meeting near the house with a vendor this afternoon and finished early. Wife and kids were at an early evening birthday party. I cut the lawn, cleaned up, put on some music, started the grill and opened some wine. Life is good.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> LOL!
> 
> ... I've had baseball games with the kids every night this week, eating like crap and not getting home until 8:00 or later. ...



I hear you! Had the last baseball game last night, ya hoo! Now time to get back to normal, whatever that is...


----------



## geek

Looks good?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Looks good?



Um, yeah!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I hear you! Had the last baseball game last night, ya hoo! Now time to get back to normal, whatever that is...



Two more games tomorrow, then we're done.


----------



## Runningwolf

Fresh pizza! At over 600° the pizza was ready in two minutes. I'm not sure why the pictures are sideways as I did have them correct.


----------



## ceeaton

Wish I had Dan's oven setup, but I don't. So went with what we have. Couldn't do pizza last night because of my wife's cousin's daugher's graduation party, so did it tonight. Not feeling up to snuff tonight, so the wifey took over the pizza making duties. As a good husband I reminded her to not be skimpy with the pepperoni. Being a good wife she obliged and reminded me of why I married her... only 1 1/2 packs of pepperoni for two pizzas, a good case of heartburn is on the way!


----------



## Boatboy24

C'mon, ribs! You're almost there!


----------



## ibglowin

Nice is that at PI Wine?

I notice that any photo I upload from the Phone comes out sideways and I always have to open it in a photo editor from my laptop and then rotate till correct orientation and then save and then repost. 



Runningwolf said:


> Fresh pizza! At over 600° the pizza was ready in two minutes. I'm not sure why the pictures are sideways as I did have them correct.


----------



## ceeaton

Sorry, picture isn't the best. Got a cheap boneless pork loin from the local Giant that was on sale ($7.49 for 3.45 lbs). Seared it on some charcoal (easy to get it hot since the wind has been wicked all day) and plopped it in the over at 325*F for about an hour. On the left is my wife and my dinner, hidden in some really nice sauerkraut. Served with red skinned potatoes with parsley and some mixed veges (carrots/cauliflower/broccoli) and a boxed burgundy (pinot grigio for my wife).


----------



## cmason1957

My wife and I had two of the most wonderful steaks I have ever grilled. These came from locally raised grass feed, locally butchered beef. They were abut 6 ounce rib eyes from a local farmers market. We had also bought zucchini, squash, spring onions and scale that we grilled up in a foil pouch. Since it is hotter than heck, we paid it with a Cranberry Apple. It was all very tasty.


----------



## ibglowin

My local Smith's (Kroger) had Copper River Salmon on sale for $16.99lb tis week so I snagged 4 whole filets for about a Centobuck which is a very,very good price! I grilled one tonight with some Costco Seafood Seasoning and served it over a nice salad with all the trimmings. It was amazing as usual especially with a little lemon and Italian dressing. Paired very well with a nice French Rose' from Provence with a connection to WA State of course! Outstanding meal.


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Nice is that at PI Wine?
> 
> I notice that any photo I upload from the Phone comes out sideways and I always have to open it in a photo editor from my laptop and then rotate till correct orientation and then save and then repost.



I was out visiting one of my growers. This was at their house.


----------



## JohnT

Dan, 

After seeing that pizza, I really wished for a "Quadruple Like" button.. 

So, tell me if I have this correct.. This is a man that supplies you with grapes and then cooks you a wood-oven pizza??? 

How can I get a friend like that????


----------



## GreginND

I made a wonderful Chana dal. So filling and delicious.


----------



## lilvixen

This week, we're alternating between:
- Homemade turkey and black bean enchiladas with a veggie side of zucchini, tomato, corn, poblano, onion, and garlic, paired with a 2010 Kirkland Signature Rioja Reserva.
- Smoked herb chicken with roasted garlic rosemary potatoes and brussel sprouts, paired with a 2013 Gérard Bertrand Cap Insula GSM (Languedoc).

Another year or so, and I'll be able to put my own wine label in the pairing. Woohoo!


----------



## ceeaton

Was a nice cool day around here (cloudy, mostly in the 60's until just now) so I fired up the stove and made some lasagna. Now it's getting to that time of the year that I don't have any sauce left over from the fall batches, so I had to go with all store bought ingredients. Had a turkey burger base, lot's of cheese and sauce, used Barilla no boil lasagna rectangles.

Had some left over hot dog rolls from last night (most everyone ate burgers (over charcoal) with real bacon (not the turkey stuff)), so made up some quickey garlic rolls.

Very easy meal, so I'm already done cooking for the evening. Once my oldest gets done with the dishes I plan on drinking some wine and cleaning some bottles, then drinking some more wine. Maybe I'll tip a carboy or two, sky's the limit...


----------



## Boatboy24

Grilled chicken salad with mixed melon salsa.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Grilled chicken salad with mixed melon salsa.




Recipe please or was this delivered to your front door in a cooler.......


----------



## Boatboy24

No Blue Apron in quite a while. 

http://www.weber.com/recipes/poultry/chicken-breast-salad-with-mixed-melon-salsa

I have several Weber cookbooks and have done as many recipes from their site. I've never been unhappy with any of them. 

This was very good. I'd pump it up a bit with a little more heat (less removal of rib from the jalapeño) and maybe a splash of white vinegar in the salsa for a little zing. Otherwise, very good. Lots of dicing/chopping though.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Lots of dicing/chopping though.



I believe there is a device to help with that!


----------



## JohnT

This is my favorite "slicing and Dicing" machine - J. A. Henckel..

- Has only 1 moving part. 
- Can be kept sharp for the remainder of your life (if you know how).
- Has NO PLASTIC PARTS! (or at least the ones I have)
- is by far the most compact and portable
- clean up is a breeze (just one swipe with a damp cloth
- is every bit as fast as any other machine on the market (if you know how)
- can be adjusted to slice/dice to any size. 
- can be used to open a beer
- is the perfect garlic peeler and carrot peeler. 
- removes avocado pits in one easy motion.
- can also be used for home defense!


----------



## Kraffty

JohnT said:


> This is my favorite "slicing and Dicing" machine - J. A. Henckel..
> 
> In our house we only allow people to use our Henckels once the guest has been briefed on the very short list of "Don'ts" for them.
> - steel them before every use (I'll do that for them)
> - only use on a wood cutting board
> - never leave on the counter when not in use
> - never let it see the inside of a dishwasher or sink
> 
> it's amazing how many people think a 15 year old paring knife that's been stored in a silverware drawer and never been sharpened is "sharp", they tend to end up wounded when using one of our knives.
> 
> Mike


----------



## ceeaton

Have been searching around for Lo mein type recipes since my son keeps bringing me home some from his work, where his boss, the chef, makes a mean shrimp lo mein type dish. I've asked him several times which noodles she uses and what the basic components are to the sauce. So I did a few internet searches and came up with this dish. A little too much soy sauce, but otherwise delicious. Used chicken because I'm frugal with my funds.

Need to go to Wegmans and look for alternatives to the noodles I used, I like a thicker noodle (so it absorbs more of the goodies). Will be able to make this GF for my youngest son by doing the dish in two different cooking vessels, everything in this image is gluten free except the noodles (I can use GF spaghetti or rice noodles in his batch).


----------



## ibglowin

They say nobody cooks anymore. I guess I did not get the memo. Grilled Tri Tip served over a bed of romaine, baby arugula, radicchio, red onion and served medium rare with a dressing of red wine vinegar, EVOO, lemon juice, honey, S&P. Some Gorgonzola as well. The secret to good Tri Tip, don't over cook it or it gets tough as shoe leather. Went very well with a bottle of my 2012 El Prisionero blend.


----------



## JohnT

Kraffty said:


> JohnT said:
> 
> 
> 
> In our house we only allow people to use our Henckels once the guest has been briefed on the very short list of "Don'ts" for them.
> - steel them before every use (I'll do that for them)
> - only use on a wood cutting board
> - never leave on the counter when not in use
> - never let it see the inside of a dishwasher or sink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would also add...
> 
> - NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, EVER scrape the sharp edge sideways across the cutting board. The impulse is to do this to move the sliced product out of the way. This will both dull and ruin the edge.
> 
> - Tell folks that this is an $80 knife that you have kept sharp for 20 years. Then ask if they would prefer a Ginsu.
> 
> - In fact, never let anyone use your knives (at least the good ones).
> 
> - Never refer to a Ginsu as a knife. It is not a knife. It is a saw.
> 
> 
> I am with you on the steel. If you do not know what you are doing, this will ruin an edge quicker than anything else.
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> They say nobody cooks anymore.


 
I hear you. I was lucky to have a European grandmother that was a farm girl and cooked everything! To her, for example, the first step in making a cake was to measure flour an not "open the box". She did not even know that boxed cake mixes existed.

I remember how stunned she was when I showed her a microwave oven for the first time. She was absolutely gob smacked how it could turn a stale cold roll into a warm and steamy one in just 10 seconds. What really astounded her was the interior walls of the oven were room temperature afterwards. 

"How did you do that??" she gasped. "Magic" I replied. 

I spent the next year fearing that my Grandmother believed that I was the Antichrist.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> They say nobody cooks anymore. I guess I did not get the memo. Grilled Tri Tip served over a bed of romaine, baby arugula, radicchio, red onion and served medium rare with a dressing of red wine vinegar, EVOO, lemon juice, honey, S&P. Some Gorgonzola as well. The secret to good Tri Tip, don't over cook it or it gets tough as shoe leather. Went very well with a bottle of my 2012 El Prisionero blend.



Tri Tip is probably my favorite cut of beef. Just wish it were more available around here.


----------



## Steve_M

Steamed lobster is on the menu tonight outside on deck of course!
What I need is a suggestion for pairing that with wine? I know SWHMBO will want Chardonnay or Sauvignon Blanc, but I am thinking maybe a Rose?
Any quick thoughts?

Steve


----------



## ibglowin

A good dry Rose' is never a bad idea this time of year. 



Steve_M said:


> Steamed lobster is on the menu tonight outside on deck of course!
> What I need is a suggestion for pairing that with wine? I know SWHMBO will want Chardonnay or Sauvignon Blanc, but I am thinking maybe a Rose?
> Any quick thoughts?
> 
> Steve


----------



## Steve_M

On my way to store now.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> A good dry Rose' is never a bad idea this time of year.



And guess what I just racked to bottle soon...!!!! It tastes very


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve_M said:


> Steamed lobster is on the menu tonight outside on deck of course!
> What I need is a suggestion for pairing that with wine? I know SWHMBO will want Chardonnay or Sauvignon Blanc, but I am thinking maybe a Rose?
> Any quick thoughts?
> 
> Steve



I agree with @ibglowin. But a good Chardonnay would work as well. I think I'd go unoaked though.

Taking one from Mike's playbook tonight and doing steak salad (flank though - no tri tip  )


----------



## Steve_M

Lobsters were succulently sweet, corn juicy the Kumato tomato mozzarella and garden fresh basil drizzled lightly with EVOO dash of sea salt off the charts. The wine dry rose worked its magic. 




Steve


----------



## Steve_M

Now thinking ahead to Sunday Father's Day I have a 9 lb pork shoulder that is going on the Weber Smoky at about 4:30-5:00 in the a.m.along with rack of ribs

Steve


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Taking one from Mike's playbook tonight and doing steak salad (flank though - no tri tip  )



Pictures or it didn't happen!


Friday, it must amaze you but we made pizza. I do have pictures of all of them, but you have seen them many times. So I will post but one, my pizza, grilled to perfection, with "pulled" chicken thigh meat, green peppers, some onion hidden under the cheese, mozzarella, pepperoni and some shaker type red pepper flakes for fun. Crust really did a nice job getting light and puffy, the edges were over 1 1/2 inches thick, with a nice underlying crunch for the bottom (I think forgetting the grill was on high for 20 minutes helped, it was incredibly hot when I pitched the pizza). Was really delicious with a cold Labatts Blue or two.


----------



## ibglowin

Lobsters look amazing! Wish we could get some here in the desert (live).

That bottle looks pretty lonely in that tub all by itself..... 



Steve_M said:


> Lobsters were succulently sweet, corn juicy the Kumato tomato mozzarella and garden fresh basil drizzled lightly with EVOO dash of sea salt off the charts. The wine dry rose worked its magic. View attachment 29703
> View attachment 29704
> View attachment 29705
> 
> 
> Steve


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night, Pizza night!

"Ho made" pizza dough from our organic local farm. Detroit style pizza with pepperoni, Italian blend cheese, Italian sausage, marinated artichokes, red bell pepper, red onion, kalamata olives, and last but not least Kirkland Signature Cheve cheese! 

Went amazingly well with my 2013 Tuscano de Rojo Super Tuscan blend!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!



Here you go...

Edit: steak was rubbed down with SPOG and some herbs de Provence, then set in the fridge for about 2.5 hours. Dressing was a homemade lemon vinaigrette - EVOO, Dijon, S&P, red wine vinegar, lemon zest and juice and a touch of herbs de provence.


----------



## ceeaton

Wife and kids went to a drive in movie, so I had to make dinner for only me. Found a frozen porterhouse and paired it with some sliced portabella mushrooms and some swiss chard. Had it with some beer to start and red wine to finish. Very tired from my late night last night/this morning. Feeling my age. Took a picture I'll add to Post a Photo, any Photo that has me upset. Not too sure who the guy is in that image, but he's looking old and weary (more than I feel at this point in my life). Getting old stinks.


----------



## Boatboy24

Went back over to Mom and Dad's today to make lunch for my Dad. My sister and I did fresh melon with prosciutto to snack on, then did panini on the grill. Made them with fresh Tuscan bread, mozzarella, basil, sun dried tomato and prosciutto. Drizzled with a little herbed olive oil and balsamic. No finished pics, but these were GOOD!! Washed 'em down with a Provence Rose.


----------



## Steve_M

Pork shoulder on At 05:10 off the Weber Smoky Mountain at 6:45. Ribs on at 11:30 off at 6;45 225 F. Happy Fathers Day
Steve


----------



## Steve_M

You would think I would post pictures. 

Jeez

Steve


----------



## ceeaton

Obtained a few sample publications from work, and all three of them are excellent. Opened the first page of the grilling publication, and it had a write up on doing a sirloin or top round roast beast on either charcoal or gas grill. So I marinated as the directions required for 24 hours, and did it using their method of searing and plopping in an aluminum tray with some holes strategically placed in it. Worked like a charm, did get a bit more done than the images in the publication showed, but all kids (including the youngest) ate and asked for more. Was amazed at the juice that came out as I sliced it, rested it under foil for 20 minutes, would have cooled down too much if I waited any longer.

Paired it with red skin mashed taters, that had added garlic, rosemary, butter, sour cream and garlic. Then I added more garlic. No vampires around the household tonight!

Looking forward to some really nice beefy sandwiches for breakfast and lunch tomorrow.


----------



## JohnT

Busy weekend again. 

Lobster was on sale. 

On Friday night, my brother had a lobster boil. 

pic 1 - This is what happens when lobsters walk in the wrong side of town.
pic 4 - My Godson takes his lobster VERY SERIOUSLY!!!


----------



## JohnT

For father's day we had a feast! 

Baby back ribs, BBQ brisket, BBQ sausage, Burgers, dogs, 4 different salads, Fresh Sweet corn, and (believe it or not) Yorkshire pudding (my niece wanted a lesson on how to make it).


----------



## ibglowin

For Fathers Day I fired up the Costco Kamodo for the third time since bringing it home. Have to say this was the best smoked meats to date. Did a rack of Baby Backs, a rack of St Lois style ribs and a Beer Butt Chicken. Had sides of fresh tomatoes, potato salad and wife's Caesar cole slaw (a favorite of mine) and home made ice cream. We have a High pressure system sitting over us and we are just cooking these days. We got up to 96 in the shade. When you add in the altitude it feels like 106. We have ~4% humidity and out of the blue yesterday I got probably the worst nose bleed ever. Took it almost an hour to stop. 

We are now bone dry with this kind of heat and no let up in sight till perhaps the weekend. Good thing the swamp cooler is working. Works especially well in low humidity like this. Youngest daughter who lives in town still and a good friend of ours who's hubby was out of town this weekend came over for dinner. Here is a couple of pics. Lots of left overs. Ribs do not go bad at our house and the chicken will be awesome as sandwiches with garlic aioli on sourdough bread. This all paired well with a bottle of my 2015 Vino Blanco Spanish white as well as a 2015 Acrobat Rose' of Pinot Noir. A few beers were consumed during the day to stay safely hydrated in our heat needless to say.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did a repeat of the Father's Day panini tonight, and added some French Onion Soup. Mmmmmm!!


----------



## GreginND

Spring rolls.


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night we did Mojo marinated chicken (grilled over charcoal, of course), Spanish rice and black beans.


----------



## ceeaton

Two younger kids are at birthday parties. So us adults (53, 48, 17, 15 yr olds) made some yummy fajitas. Chicken got nice and tender, missed the sour cream. Drank some almost one year old raspberry wheat beer, was amazed that it tasted so good and wasn't overly carbonated (bottle conditioned).


----------



## Johnd

Couple yard walkers on the rotisserie.


----------



## Johnd

One with bbq sauce for the boys, one with lots of Tony's on it for the big people.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got some red sauce simmering on the stove top. San Marzano tomato, onion, garlic, parmesan, S&P, bay leaves, a little dried oregano and rosemary and a boatload of fresh basil. I'll let that go a while longer, then throw in some shrimp and serve over pasta. I've got my "Traditional Italian" station playing on Pandora, my 2013 Valpolicella 'Ripasso' in my glass and I'm in the zone, baby!


----------



## GreginND

Food porn. HCLF vegan stir fry.


----------



## JohnT

Whipped up a batch of fried chicken last. I brined the chicken for 48 hours in a liquid of salt, pepper, and just about every other spice I had. I was amazed at how good it tasted. Brining really does make a difference!


----------



## ibglowin

One Pan Mediterranean Chicken Risotto (Orzo) Tasty!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> One Pan Mediterranean Chicken Risotto (Orzo) Tasty!



Give us the deets on that, please.


----------



## ibglowin

It came in a cooler delivered to my front door......


----------



## ibglowin

2 Portions Chicken Breasts
Salt and pepper
¼ cup olive oil
3 cloves garlic, minced
½ cup orzo pasta
¼ cup white wine
1 cup chicken broth 

2 cups baby spinach 
½ cup artichoke hearts, cut in quarters
½ cup cherry tomatoes, cut in half
½ cup grated parmesan cheese

*PREPARATION*
1. Heat a deep skillet to medium-high heat and add olive oil. Season the Chicken Breasts liberally with salt and pepper on both sides. 
2. Cook the chicken until browned on both sides and cooked through, about 4 minutes per side. Remove the chicken from pan and set aside. 
3. Add the garlic and orzo to the pan and stir to coat. Sauté 1-2 minutes. 
4. Add the white wine to the pan and cook until it evaporates. Add chicken broth and bring to a simmer.
5. Turn heat to low-medium and continue to simmer until orzo is just tender, about 8-10 minutes, stirring occasionally. If all the liquid evaporates before orzo is cooked, add a splash more chicken stock. Taste and add more salt and pepper if needed. 
6. Remove the pan from the heat. Fold in spinach and stir to wilt. 
7. Fold in the artichoke hearts, cherry tomatoes, and parmesan cheese.
8. Transfer orzo to serving dishes and top with fully cooked chicken breasts. 
9. Serve immediately. Enjoy!


----------



## geek

Having dinner at Outback in Boulder, CO (business trip).


----------



## ceeaton

Took a half day since it is below 80*F and very low dewpoint. Did a bunch of weed wacking (long overdue) and had time to make a leisurely grilled meatloaf. Paired it with garlic-rosemary mashed red skiinned taters and some peas. Yum! No vampires in the house tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

I've got this swimming in the sous vide hot tub for a while. Deciding whether to sear on the CI skillet, or the grill. Hmm, maybe the CI skillet placed on the grill...


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I've got this swimming in the sous vide hot tub for a while. Deciding whether to sear on the CI skillet, or the grill. Hmm, maybe the CI skillet placed on the grill...



Not sure about your new icon, kinda looks like me (glasses, overweight, receding hairline, etc). What's a CI skillet? How long in the warm water bath to get done for a steak that size? If I got home 2.5 hours before dinner, could I get something like that done in a unit like yours? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Not sure about your new icon, kinda looks like me (glasses, overweight, receding hairline, etc). What's a CI skillet? How long in the warm water bath to get done for a steak that size? If I got home 2.5 hours before dinner, could I get something like that done in a unit like yours? Thanks for any input.



CI = Cast Iron

I'm still flying by the seat of my pants a bit with this SV thing. A steak like this will come up to temp rather quickly, but this steak will sit in there 60-90 minutes - rendering and tenderizing all the while, but not overcooking, as the temp remains constant. I think a few hours would be better. I have it set at 124F. After searing, it should be around 130-135. I should probably go down to 120, before the sear, but as I said, still trying to dial things in. I'd love to buy a whole tenderloin and try sitting it in there for hours prior to searing, but I'm not quite ready to do that. Bought a cook book on Amazon that has SV recipe for everything from burgers to veg to large roasts. I need to start working my way through it. 

What I really like about this is how it helps me with timing. As long as I have a skillet or grill heated up, I can get everything else ready, then simply finish the meat in a matter of 2 minutes or so once the other stuff is done. I need to cook a pork shoulder, then use this to reheat leftovers. Great way to reheat without overcooking and drying out.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> What I really like about this is how it helps me with timing. .



That's my angle. Even today, I got home pretty early, started making a ragú around 3:45 pm, then had to rush it when I realize I didn't leave enough cook time to get it the way I liked it. I'd love to come home, get some sides cooking, take said meal out of a bag when sides were close to done, brown said meat product for two minutes and serve. Just sounds like a better way to cook, especially in the Fall when I don't get home in time to cook and my wife has to deal with all of it. I just get to do the dishes and go to bed.


----------



## ibglowin

Decided to try my hand at a Calzone with this weeks fresh Pizza dough from our co-op. 

Note to self...... do not make them as big as one of Tom Brady's deflategate footballs! 

This is but a 1/4 slice of that thing...... 

Spicy Italian snausage, onions, red bell peppers, shrooms, garlic, fresh basil, kalamata olives, fresh mozzarella, ricotta cheese, fresh parmesan cheese. 

Paired very well with a bottle of my 2012 Toscana de Roja (Super Tuscan) blend!


----------



## ibglowin

This is what I mean by a football sized Calzone! I still have a leftover tub of goodness (innards). Might make a pretty good omelet this weekend. Love having endless supply of Basil this time of year as well.


----------



## ibglowin

Getting started early!


----------



## TXWineDuo

Looks delicious Mike, but I don't see any smoke is this picture photoshopped? Lol


----------



## geek

@ibglowin I'll be over today....that looks


----------



## ibglowin

LOL There is a full chimney starter load of lump charcoal plus a nice stick of seasoned pecan. This pit doesn't produce as much smoke as other pits (side firebox) but its smoking I can assure you!


----------



## ibglowin

We ended up making a Costco run yesterday and they had some beautiful "Choice" Briskets for $5.50/lb. Dug through and found a small one without too much fat. Trimmed it up at 6:00AM this morning, got the rub on and fire started. Brisket was on at 7:00AM. Ribs going on around 12-1PM!


----------



## geek

Pit boss in action....thanks Mike for the reminder...


----------



## Steve_M

Mike,
Looking awesome! 8-9 hours from now, you will be in Brisket heaven.
I am twitching to put a brisket on my Weber Smoky Mountain

I posted a question to the charcoal thread on lump vs briquettes.

Steve


----------



## jgmann67

Last night was little neck clams in a white wine sauce, bbq ribs, potatoes, asparagus and wine from the basement - watermelon Shiraz, the Luna and an Australian chard. 

Awesome.


----------



## ibglowin

Coming along. Temp is up to 151 a few minutes ago.


----------



## TXWineDuo

Mike you are making us hungry for some brisket, but tonight it's hamburgers and hot dogs at a.friends pool party. I thought I read this might be your first brisket so just want to warn about the stall your about to hit around the 160° temperature range, either let it ride or push the temp up some to get through it. I'm sure this can't be your first rodeo but nobody gave us any info about it so just wana pass it along.

TXWineDuo


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I should have said first brisket on this new ceramic pit I got a few months ago. Before this I was using one of the offset firebox smokers that I got around 15 years ago. It has served me well. I always seemed to struggle with the old pit when it got to ~160F but today with this new Kamado styled pit. I easily hit 165 in 6 hours at 300F and I just employed my usual "Texas Crutch" and it has already zoomed up to 190 currently. Gonna let the fire settle back down to ~250F and get my ribs going. Should be seeing 200F on the Brisket in an hour or so at this rate. Its staying nice and moist with the pan of water underneath and spritzing with some apple juice every now and then.


----------



## ceeaton

Very simple meal. Chicken that uses a bbq sauce that my Mom was given when she was in the AF at Lackland AFB in San Antonio (In the mid 1950's). She met my Dad at Penn in Philadelphia and they were both stationed in Texas at the same time. Then 1 + 1 became 6 so I'm glad they were both there at the same time, since I was one of the six. Oh, the chicken tastes good too.


----------



## ibglowin

After yesterdays all day smoke today it was a little more relaxed. I took the left over brisket and added a 16oz PBR and my favorite sause (Rudy's) and crock potted on low for 6 hours and then shredded. Easy to take to a cookout that way and oh so good. Also took our favorite killer Summer cook out salad. Watermelon, mint and feta. This is an out of this world pairing if you have not tried it.


----------



## geek

What??? [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## GreginND

Threw together a couple of pizzas today. One with tomato sauce, artichoke hearts and mushrooms. And the second had bbq sauce, pineapple, green olives and jalapeños.


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice looking pies, Mike. Did you cook those on the Kamado?


----------



## ceeaton

Leftover night, except for Dad. Bought some cheap frozen cod and planned on a few fish tacos, but realized I didn't have any tomatoes or fresh cilantro at home, so spiced and grilled the fish and made some quesadillas. Spice was simple, cumin, thai fried garlic, oregano, salt and freshly ground pepper. Had a nice bite to it, so I used leftover mozzarella cheese from pizza night last week. Also had "on sale" spinach flour tortillas to wrap it all up. Tried one with taco sauce, the other with tartar sauce as a dip. Toss up, both were equally tasty.


----------



## ibglowin

Not my pies......... LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> Nice looking pies, Mike. Did you cook those on the Kamado?


----------



## ibglowin

Schrimps Scampi with my favorite perfectly paired LR Wine the Sem-Sauv from a while back. Dang that's good stuff!


----------



## geek

Shrimp and a bit of lobster


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> Shrimp and a bit of lobster
> 
> View attachment 30046



I will have mine Lobster with a bit of shrimp please!!


----------



## geek

How 'bout those tostones [emoji4]


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken and salmon with a honey/soy/ginger store bought glaze that I added a touch of sesame oil to. Salmon was done on cedar plank. Rice tossed with a little Tamari and fresh parsley. Note: no vegetables were harmed in the preparation or consumption of this meal.


----------



## Steve_M

*Smoked turkey vs deep fried chicken*

Today I have a 20lb turkey that I spatchcocked and is now sitting on the WSB with apple and cherry wood. 
Rubbed with salt rosemary sage parsley and thyme ( are you going)?
As well as some other savory spices.


----------



## mennyg19

Steve_M said:


> Today I have a 20lb turkey that I spatchcocked and is now sitting on the WSB with apple and cherry wood.
> 
> Rubbed with salt rosemary sage parsley and thyme ( are you going)?
> 
> As well as some other savory spices.




Cranberry sauce? Last I checked Turkey was reserved for November...


----------



## ibglowin

*Bacon Wrapped Grilled Pork Tenderloin* stuffed with fig and bleu cheese............


----------



## Steve_M

ibglowin said:


> *Bacon Wrapped Grilled Pork Tenderloin* stuffed with fig and bleu cheese............



Trade some of my smoked turkey!

STEVE


----------



## ibglowin

Steve_M said:


> Trade some of my smoked turkey!
> 
> STEVE




LOL Deal! Now to figure out some way to shove some into my laptop. Perhaps this DVD drawer........


----------



## Steve_M

After 2 hours


----------



## Steve_M

ibglowin said:


> LOL Deal! Now to figure out some way to shove some into my laptop. Perhaps this DVD drawer........



LE,
Just a use my ftp server address 172.16.18.xxx!

Steve


----------



## Steve_M

Bon appetite 

Steve


----------



## dralarms

Grilled salmon, asparagus, corn and mashed sweet potatoes. Ice tea to drink, but I bet a nice chardonnay would have touched it off.


----------



## ibglowin

Oh yea, the Pork wrapped in Pork was to die for (literally and figuratively)

Served on a bed of baby Arugula with a Pomegranate vinaigrette.


----------



## JohnT

Just in case you missed this on another post.. 

Brisket with Andouille sausage for my camping trip.

I took two briskets, dry rubbed them overnight, and then brazed them (along with the sausage) in white wine/worchestershire sauce for 5 1/2 hours. I then refrigerated the meat overnight before packing it into zip-locks for the camping cooler.

When ready to eat at the camp site, I took a roasting pan, added 1/2 bottle of white wine and the meat, sealed it in foil, then heated the meat up for about 30 minutes. 

I then took the meat out, placed it on the grill, and then sauced it using Jack Daniel's No 7 BBQ Sauce. 

YUM, and very little trouble in a camping environment. That meat was so tender it just fell apart. Served with creamy potato salad and veggie/pasta salad. 

It was a big hit! The sausage provided perfect heat and smoke to the brisket!


----------



## ceeaton

Too busy last Friday for the traditional pizza night, so moved it to tonight. Decided on a small grilled pizza with chopped garlic, mushrooms, diced tomato and a bit of grated Parmesan to top it all off. The garlic is quite excellent! Paired it with an 11+ month old WE SE Sangiovese. (Rest of the family had their normal, uninspiring pizza pies, baked in a traditional oven)


----------



## Boatboy24

Taco Tuesday!!


----------



## GreginND

Rice and beans in Bibb lettuce leaves.


----------



## ibglowin

OMG you did not put "canned" mushrooms on that pizza did you! 



ceeaton said:


> Too busy last Friday for the traditional pizza night, so moved it to tonight. Decided on a small grilled pizza with chopped garlic, mushrooms, diced tomato and a bit of grated Parmesan to top it all off.


----------



## Boatboy24

@ceeaton: Are you mocking my avatar with yours?


----------



## ibglowin

Anybody in the market for a wireless meat thermometer Amazon has one with all the bells and whistles for $43 for the rest of today only. This is the same unit as my RediChek (Maverick) that I paid like $70 for!. Great price!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> OMG you did not put "canned" mushrooms on that pizza did you!



I did, they were delicious. I drink beer out of a can too.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> @ceeaton: Are you mocking my avatar with yours?



No, just drinking too much wine while cooking my pizza. Finished the bottle then tipped some carboys last night too, just wish I hadn't when I tried to get up this morning. I plan on reinstating the old avatar as soon as I can find it. Maybe I can find an 18 month old shot of me and scan it if I can't find the old one.


----------



## ibglowin

Were gonna have to have an intervention with you........ 



ceeaton said:


> I did, they were delicious. I drink beer out of a can too.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Were gonna have to have an intervention with you........



I'll have to get you my wife's email address and the two of you can plan your intervention. She has only got me to do two things in 20 years, go to church and make wine


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Were gonna have to have an intervention with you........



While I'd tend to agree with you, Mike; many of my favorite pizza joints use canned 'shrooms. 

Reminds me: MOD Pizza just opened up right by my office. I've been twice already, but haven't gotten a pie with mushrooms. May have to go again tomorrow and see what they use.


----------



## ibglowin

Must be a right coast thing! 



Boatboy24 said:


> While I'd tend to agree with you, Mike; many of my favorite pizza joints use canned 'shrooms....


----------



## ibglowin

Our Bi-monthly Pizza night! HO-made crust! Pulled BBQ Beef Brisket on a bed of smoked gouda, FRESH mushrooms, red onion, fresh cilantro........ Awesome stuff!


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> While I'd tend to agree with you, Mike; many of my favorite pizza joints use canned 'shrooms.
> 
> Reminds me: MOD Pizza just opened up right by my office. I've been twice already, but haven't gotten a pie with mushrooms. May have to go again tomorrow and see what they use.


 
Try adding dried porcini mushrooms! Boil a cup of water, take water off heat and pour over the dried mushrooms to reconstitute them. Let them steep until the water is just a little tepid (about 15 minutes), then add as a pizza topping. OMG!!!!!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> *FRESH *mushrooms,



Sounds like pun intended to someone from PA...


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight its sesame teriyaki cedar planked chicken served over a Bibb lettuce salad with a ginger sesame dressing.


----------



## geek

Subway spicy Italian plus Eclipse Riesling.


----------



## ibglowin

Pulling out all the stops I see Varis!


----------



## geek

Pretty much..lol


----------



## Boatboy24

Forgot the pic...


----------



## TXWineDuo

And the ribs are on....
We are doing a friendly Wino Competition Cookoff tonight with some good friends. Much beer and wine will be had too. 
Here is to hoping we bring the trophy home with us.

TXWineDuo


----------



## vernsgal

Sorry,I meant to take pic 40 minutes ago.
Rotisserie chicken lol


----------



## GreginND

Eating from the garden. Everything grown by me except the rice.


----------



## geek

Salmon night...accompanied with Eclipse Riesling and RJS Passport SV Muscat.


----------



## ibglowin

Dang, looks like your feeding an army!



geek said:


> Salmon night...accompanied with Eclipse Riesling and RJS Passport SV Muscat.
> 
> View attachment 30270


----------



## Boatboy24

Grilled Greek chicken salad tonight.


----------



## bakervinyard

Had homemade spinach, ricotta gnocchi. Wifey made a light red sauce with fresh tomatoes from her garden. paired with a crisp Sauvignon Blanc. nice summer meal. Bakervinyard


----------



## ceeaton

Every two weeks I buy two dozen eggs from a fellow parishioner at our church. Her son has quite a few chickens, that lay really nice large brown eggs. My son loves poached eggs and tends to only eat the yolks, so these large eggs fit the bill. Well, when I bought my two dozen on Sunday and came home, I realized we had over two dozen still in the refrigerator. So several times this week we will have "egg night". The wifey made the kids omelets, scrambled eggs and eggs in a basket, but I needed to use a bunch of leftovers, which included peppers, onions, spinach and canned mushrooms. Threw in some Italian cheeses and bacon and made myself, I think, a quiché. Didn't know what to pair it with so I kept drinking the Merlot blend I was enjoying.


----------



## ibglowin

Canned shrooms......... 

No Pie Crust no Quiché! Thats an Omelet! 



ceeaton said:


> Every two weeks I buy two dozen eggs from a fellow parishioner at our church. Her son has quite a few chickens, that lay really nice large brown eggs. My son loves poached eggs and tends to only eat the yolks, so these large eggs fit the bill. Well, when I bought my two dozen on Sunday and came home, I realized we had over two dozen still in the refrigerator. So several times this week we will have "egg night". The wifey made the kids omelets, scrambled eggs and eggs in a basket, but I needed to use a bunch of leftovers, which included peppers, onions, spinach and canned mushrooms. Threw in some Italian cheeses and bacon and made myself, I think, a quiché. Didn't know what to pair it with so I kept drinking the Merlot blend I was enjoying.


----------



## ceeaton

The shrooms developed an nice flavor sitting in the fridge.

Didn't have time for the crust. Crust = calories that could be spent drinking wine instead, so I didn't do the crust. So this is a diet dinner dish (d cubed).

Actually, I thought an omelet was supposed to be folded over on itself. If it isn't folded I thought it was a fritatta (open faced omelet). Maybe this should be classified as an egg casserole since it was so thick, or a soufflé since it rose so much as it cooked.

Don't care much for how it was classified, it was dinner and tasted darn good.


----------



## ibglowin

Made Orange Chicken with broccoli and carrots. Used a new sauce I found at the store. Tweaked it by cooking the chicken in some Costco stir fry seasoning and grated fresh ginger. Don't forget Jasmine rice cooked in a rice cooker! Man o man turned out nice. Love this new sauce and the fresh grated ginger made it really zing. Of course some Sriracha sauce may have been snuck in as well! LOL. Paired very well with a glass of the LE Spanish Vino Blanco.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Made Orange Chicken with broccoli and carrots. Used a new sauce I found at the store. Tweaked it by cooking the chicken in some Costco stir fry seasoning and grated fresh ginger. Man o man turned out nice. Love this new sauce and the fresh grated ginger made it really zing. Of course some Sriracha sauce may have been snuck in as well! LOL Paired very well with a glass of the LE Spanish Vino Blanco.



I think it would taste better with some canned mushrooms from PA.


----------



## ibglowin

If I told you once I have told you a hundred times..... NO CANNED MUSHROOMS!!!! 











ceeaton said:


> I think it would taste better with some canned mushrooms from PA.


----------



## mennyg19

ibglowin said:


> If I told you once I have told you a hundred times..... NO CANNED MUSHROOMS!!!!




ibglowin, whats ur address? Need to send a couple of cans of shrooms ur way [emoji23]


----------



## jburtner

It was a couple weeks ago but wine and cheese plus some simple fingerfood made for a great meal.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> No Pie Crust no Quiché! Thats an Omelet!



I was thinking it looked more like a frittata.


----------



## Boatboy24

Forgot the pic last night:


----------



## JohnT

Glowin, 

FYI, 

Proper storage of canned mushrooms is exactly the same as for Welch's Grape Juice. You just need the right storage facility....


----------



## GreginND

My morning vitamin supplements. #eatingfromthegarden


----------



## ibglowin

Did you bake/finish off in the oven? It looks great! (well except for you know what...... LOL)



ceeaton said:


> Actually, I thought an omelet was supposed to be folded over on itself. If it isn't folded I thought it was a fritatta (open faced omelet). Maybe this should be classified as an egg casserole since it was so thick, or a soufflé since it rose so much as it cooked.


----------



## ibglowin

Mmmmmmmmmm.........








GreginND said:


> My morning vitamin supplements. #eatingfromthegarden


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Did you bake/finish off in the oven? It looks great! (well except for you know what...... LOL)



Yes, baked in a 425*F oven. Made for a really good breakfast. I think I have two more breakfasts worth since no one in the family will touch it because of the mushrooms.


----------



## ibglowin

ceeaton said:


> I think I have two more breakfasts worth since no one in the family will touch it because of the mushrooms.


----------



## Boatboy24

Asian marinated flank steak (grilled), grilled broccolini with a ginger sesame drizzle and pad thai noodles stir fried with sesame oil, ginger and orange zest. Added a few drips of Sriracha too.


----------



## GreginND

Still eating from the garden. And I'm down over 30 pounds now.


----------



## ceeaton

Chicken Parmesan with farfalle pasta. Ate it with several cold Labatt Blues to wash it down. Nice tender chicken. No mushrooms (though I'd love them in the sauce). Oh, sauce, canned since I ran out of the frozen good stuff in the Spring. Eyeing up the green tomatoes in the garden. Put them in pretty late so I'll have to wait for some of the good sauce in the Fall.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## JohnT

OK, 

That does it! 

Chicken parm on Saturday!


----------



## TXWineDuo

@GreginND on your breakfast plate what was the purple items looks like beets and something else and what type of green leafs are those? 
Maybe can I have the recipe ? I've never seen a recipe that had lemons in it...

TXWineDuo


----------



## Rocky

Looks like Kale. Also cucumbers, red bell peppers, beets, carrots and I think limes, not lemons. I guess he blends the concoction but I don't see where the lime have had the rind removed.


----------



## GreginND

Rocky said:


> Looks like Kale. Also cucumbers, red bell peppers, beets, carrots and I think limes, not lemons. I guess he blends the concoction but I don't see where the lime have had the rind removed.




That is correct. Actually, I juiced them. I love tangy vegetable juices for concentrated vitamins and it is surprisingly refreshing and invigorating. If you like it a little sweeter you can add apples to it.


----------



## GreginND

Eggplant curry. My favorite way to eat them.


----------



## ibglowin

Made a Costco run today and it was 100F in ABQ ......... Feels like we have up and moved to Phoenix this Summer! Tonight it was too late and too hot to cook so we just got some of the fresh baked bread, fresh rotisserie chicken salad and some Spanish olives all from my favorite store (Costco) and had a nice easy "Costco Tapas " night. If you have not tried this from Costco the chicken salad is to die for good! Paired very well with a light crisp WA State dry Rose'.

Feel free to laugh but it tasted good and did not have to heat up the oven or anything else!


----------



## geek

That actually sounds good...


----------



## ceeaton

GreginND said:


> Eggplant curry. My favorite way to eat them.



That almost looks like chicken curry. Wonder if the kids would try that...Did you use a curry mix or make up your own blend?


----------



## JohnT

It was simply too hot to make chicken parm on Saturday, so I went with an alternate plan....

Grilled shrimp skewers (marinaded in Italian salad dressin, salt, pepper, and diced fresh jalapeno peppers) 

Served over a bed of zatarain's dirty rice (started by sweating some Hungarian sausage, then added onions, celery, bell pepper, garlic, and fresh thyme) then added the rice mix.

Since the weather was screaming hot I cooked both outside on the Webber. The rice cooked up great in a cast iron pot.

Sorry for the lousy photo. I originally bought my phone from Fred Flintstone.


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights "farewell to the weekend" dinner. Marinated Tri Tip served on a bed of Arugula with Pomegranate vinaigrette and bleu cheese crumbles. Tomatoes were from the garden. I did not get my phone from Fred Flintstone! LOL


----------



## GreginND

ceeaton said:


> That almost looks like chicken curry. Wonder if the kids would try that...Did you use a curry mix or make up your own blend?



I do my own mix of indian spices. And I give it a bit of Thai inspiration with some coconut milk and peanut butter in the sauce.


----------



## mennyg19

We went to the park tonight to make a bbq. Brother prepared everything (hes a student, so hes got time on his hands). Here he is eating with my son. Homemade kebobs


----------



## Boatboy24

Angus ribeye rubbed down with olive oil, S&P and fresh minced garlic. Then a rosemary sprig on top/bottom and into the Sous Vide for about 2 hours at 124F. Finished on the grill with a kiss of cedar. Also had some linguine sautéed with EVOO, fresh garlic, oregano and parmesan. Topped it all off with asparagus 'sushi'. 4-5 sprigs wrapped up in provolone and prosciutto, then grill roasted to finish.


----------



## ibglowin

Dang I like Monday night dinner at your house! 

Only thing is....... Cedar.......

Great for fireplaces would not use it for the grill too much resin

Cedar plank salmon OK as it is usually cooked wet and fast so it won't burn and release resin.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Dang I like Monday night dinner at your house!
> 
> Only thing is....... Cedar.......
> 
> Great for fireplaces would not use it for the grill too much resin
> 
> Cedar plank salmon OK as it is usually cooked wet and fast so it won't burn and release resin.



It was a used piece left from the last time I did salmon.  And after the sous vide, steaks were only on for about 3 minutes.


----------



## ibglowin

What's th verdict on the Cedar? Did it bring anything to the party? ::



Boatboy24 said:


> It was a used piece left from the last time I did salmon.  And after the sous vide, steaks were only on for about 3 minutes.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> What's th verdict on the Cedar? Did it bring anything to the party? ::



You wouldn't have known it was there unless you were the chef.  I noticed just a hint of it on the asparagus, but not so much the steak.


----------



## ceeaton

Kids going every which direction tonight, some going to church to pack the vehicles for a trip tomorrow (IMPACT, teenagers camp and praise God, without too many parents bugging them) through Sunday, others with a sleep over, etc, etc. So threw some chicken thighs in the crock pot and did a pulled pork simulation (kids actually can't tell the difference, I can since I don't have to take a Zantac afterwards to fight off the "fat reflux" that occurs around midnight). Deep fried some rough cut 'taters to make up for the lack of fat, though I used Canola oil (two diabetics, gotta watch the fats).

Have plenty of chicken and some fries left for breakfast tomorrow. So much for the diet. The "sauce" is a buffalo wing sauce, not cheese.

Edit: That sandwich was excellent. Just don't think the Pinot Grigio did it justice. Oh, and smoked it with hickory prior to adding to the crock pot.


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm intrigued, Craig. You smoked it, then put it in the crock pot?

Looks good. What's the green stuff in your sauce? Fries look perfect. Nicely done.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm intrigued, Craig. You smoked it, then put it in the crock pot?
> 
> Looks good. What's the green stuff in your sauce? Fries look perfect. Nicely done.



I take a foil packet with some hickory added and put it in the corner of the Weber "B" (with some fork holes in it). Get the grill up to about 450*F and smoking a bit, then turn the middle burner off and line up the boneless thighs in the middle. Keep covered for about 5-8 minutes, turn them once, might add some salt and pepper, then go another 3 or 4 minutes. The aim isn't to cook them but to add some "grilled" flavor, which includes the smoke and some goodies from the grates. Then I put into a container that I can float in the sink with some ice water to cool quickly. Refrigerate it overnight, then add it with some water/cider vinegar/diced onions to a crockpot I put on high while I'm doing the morning shower. When I leave for work it goes on low and hangs out all day. The kids really have to ask whether it is chicken or pork, it has the same consistency, just a lot less fat.

The green stuff is some dill pickle relish, which I relish but the rest of the family doesn't (same idea as the canned mushrooms, don't understand their logic)(they like the sweet relish, yuckers). The wing sauce is Sweet Baby Rays, which is gluten free so my son can enjoy it too.


----------



## Steve_M

Same restaurant as last night ( kids r away!). Tonight we have $1.00 oysters! Cotuit Bay, Ma buttery delicious , Daisy Bay PEI taste of ocean and Cortes Island BC 
off the charts good paired with a Chardonnay sorry did not get brand. 

Steve


----------



## ibglowin

Did not Suck....... Slurp yes........


----------



## Boatboy24

That's my kinda eating, right there.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, All of the sudden the tomatoes went crazy this week. 5 pounds picked on Tuesday alone and probably another pound or more out there today. This recipe is how you get rid of a LOT of cherry tomatoes in one fell swoop! 



Boatboy24 said:


> That's my kinda eating, right there.


----------



## Steve_M

ibglowin said:


> LOL, All of the sudden the tomatoes went crazy this week. 5 pounds picked on Tuesday alone and probably another pound or more out there today. This recipe is how you get rid of a LOT of cherry tomatoes in one fell swoop!


I know what you are talking about! They are ripening in a big way, going to be eating tomatoes for breakfast, lunch and dinner!

Steve


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Did not Suck....... Slurp yes........



Dammmm, I like what I see....
I love seafood..!!!! Any left overs??


----------



## ibglowin

Yep! LOL

Its actually low in fat! Just tomatoes (~1.5lbs), 2TBS EVOO, 1tsp red pepper flakes, garlic, S&P, capers, lemon juice, lemon zest, cup o white wine, cup o clam juice and cook down add the seafood of your liking, I used chopped clams, scallops, and mussels. Serve over pasta with some chopped parsley at the end. No butter, no cream. 



geek said:


> Dammmm, I like what I see....
> I love seafood..!!!! Any left overs??


----------



## ceeaton

Wow, all that seafood made me hungry. Couldn't match the high end ingredients you were using, but with the older two away and my wife working 2nd shift, I gave the two younger ones their choice of dinner tonight. Both went for lobster tail until I told them they'd be eating PB&J's for every meal for the next week, so the youngest went for a "grilled" chicken nugget, the boy went for a fried fish sandwich with some "chips". He chose brussel sprouts as his vegetable (he loves them with some parmesean).

Just some ordinary cod in some gluten free products, it was quite tasty. And there is enough we can both have it for lunch tomorrow, and probably the next day too!.


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night was taco night and I'm making use of the leftovers with a taco salad.


----------



## ibglowin

Well........

I am having LEFTOVERS!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Well........
> 
> I am having LEFTOVERS!


----------



## ceeaton

Once again, it is me and the two youngest offspring. Queried them as to what they wanted, chicken nugget and seafood. Ended up doing some GF fried shrimps and some oven fried taters with brussel sprouts for the boy and carrots for the girl to compliment her chicken nugget. Rained quite hard here for about two hours, so had to abstain from grilling. If I did grill I might get wet and melt since I'm so sweet  (yea, right. I'm hallucinating big time)


----------



## mennyg19

My wifes the best. I have major gastro issues, so she slaves over my food. Tonight: grilled chicken with cauliflower ground (to look and spiced to taste like rice). Together with a special bbq sauce that I can have. 
Paired with a Malbec Carignan. I opened it yesterday. Not a major fan. Maybe it aired out a bit.


----------



## ibglowin

Just a light "farewell to the weekend" dinner. "Prime" prime rib cooked medium rare, loaded baked potato and some nice fresh spinach that I sautéed with some EVOO and balsamic vinegar. Total cost for this dinner was $13..... Paired very nicely with the wine I chose from the cellar for tonight.


----------



## geek

Man, you're really killing me...


----------



## zalai

bbq pork ribs


----------



## GreginND

Szechuan style beans with chili black bean sauce.


----------



## ceeaton

Welcomed the older two kids home with their favorite meal, steak, mac-n-cheese and corn. One of the ears was bad so I plucked a green tomato and grilled that with some Emerils Essence sprinkled on top.


----------



## GreginND

Oh, my corn is almost ready. Can't wait!


----------



## GreginND

On the occasion of our 29th anniversary, I opened a couple of wines that were hanging out in my cellar for a while and made a wonderful pasta with Swiss chard.


----------



## ibglowin

Thai chicken in coconut curry with sugar snap peas, and carrots served over a bed of jasmine rice. Lime and cilantro on the side.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Chicken in coconut curry with sugar snap peas, and carrots served over a bed of jasmine rice. Lime and cilantro on the side.



Mike, curious, did you serve that with wine or beer? Looks really tasty and healthy.


----------



## ibglowin

Trying to follow in the shadows of Greg LOL More veggies less animal protein! This went really well with a glass of my new LR Sauvignon Blanc Rose'


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> This went really well with a glass of my new LR Sauvignon Blanc Rose'



How's it doing for such a young 'fella'??


----------



## ibglowin

Settling in nicely. Since there was no sorbate added it is drinking pretty well already. They don't call Sauv Blanc a new winery's cash cow for nothing as its ready quick and can be sold fast while the reds are aging.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Settling in nicely. Since there was no sorbate added it is drinking pretty well already. They don't call Sauv Blanc a new winery's cash cow for nothing as its ready quick and can be sold fast while the reds are aging.



wait, I thought you added just a tiny bit of f-pack at the end....maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## ibglowin

Not on this one, all f-pack added upfront and fermented to dry. I added 50% of the f-pack up front and the rest after stabilzed to the Gerwutz/Verdelho/Muscat that is now in bulk aging.




geek said:


> wait, I thought you added just a tiny bit of f-pack at the end....maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## geek

I see, got confused with the WE LE Gerwutz/Verdelho/Muscat.


----------



## GreginND

Fermenting more than just grapes.


----------



## mennyg19

Hey Greg, what type if pickles are you making there?


----------



## Boatboy24

Herbed, grilled chicken. Pearled cous cous. Simple salad.


----------



## GreginND

I have cucumber dills, green beans, summer squashes with basil and korean daikon radish. I love lactofermented veggies.


----------



## ceeaton

Friday pizza night. One with white sauce and pepperoni, one with red sauce and pepperoni, ham and diced beef bratwurst, mine with diced pepperoni, ham, bratwurst and onion, grilled to perfection (pictured before the peak of perfection was reached). Served with an ultra cold 16oz Labatts Blue (forgot it in the freezer, was somewhat slushy).


----------



## Steve_M

Our last night in Cape May. 






Steve


----------



## GreginND

Tonight's fresh from the garden pizza.


----------



## geek

What's for lunch...simple today


----------



## Boatboy24

Doesn't look simple to me, @geek .


----------



## Boatboy24

Balsamic marinated Flat Iron steak, Quinoa with wild rice, carrots and mushrooms, fresh corn on the cob.


----------



## ibglowin

Only in your mind, only in your mind...... LOL 



Boatboy24 said:


> Balsamic marinated Flat Iron steak, Quinoa with wild rice, carrots and mushrooms, fresh corn on the cob.


----------



## GreginND

Fried green tomatoes and pasta with Swiss chard. Yum.


----------



## Johnd

Mrs. JohnD's birthday tomorrow, got the Cajun group (in laws and siblings) over for a visit tomorrow. Bought a 7 bone prime rib, cut it off of the bones, seasoned it and tied it back on to the bone rack. It'll sit in the fridge overnight and take a nice little ride in the Primo before dinner.

Big boy's in the Primo!


----------



## ibglowin

Beef (and Chicken) Fajita's with Ho made Guac and Ho made Pico de Gallo (tomatoes and peppers from the garden). No grapes tonight. Its a "Jose Cuervo" kind of night!


----------



## geek

Johnd said:


> Mrs. JohnD's birthday tomorrow.




My wife's too..!!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Only in your mind, only in your mind...... LOL



Pics wouldn't have done it justice. 

It was good, not great. A 'rare' occasion where I could have left the steak on the grill for another minute. It only had about 6 hours in the marinade. I'd go 12-24. All in all, a good meal, but I didn't nail it.


----------



## ibglowin

Man I know exactly where your coming from. Sometimes you nail it sometimes it just doesn't come together like you think it should have......



Boatboy24 said:


> All in all, a good meal, but I didn't nail it.


----------



## GreginND

Hash made from garden potatoes, green beans, jalapeño and some Korean red chili flakes. It's what's for breakfast.


----------



## Johnd

The prime rib came out great, just a tad bit more cooked than I would have scripted, but it's really hard to mess one up, I'm just splitting hairs. The in laws brought their dogs, so our dog and their two had a bone feast of their own.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Chicken and rice with mushroom sauce. Simple and tasty


----------



## ceeaton

Celebrating our soon to be eleven year olds birthday a day early. Have a really busy schedule tomorrow, so ended up celebrating today. He requested fried tilapia, so the boys ate fish, the girls got fried chicken fingers. Served with corn and eventually cake. I didn't want to waste really fishy oil, so I cut up a green tomato, coated with flour and some Emeril's essence, and made a nice side dish for Dad.

All of course was gluten free, except the fried maters.


----------



## vernsgal

Steak and veggies from hubbies garden


----------



## JohnT

*Have you done this too?*

Just got back from vacation. One night we were eating in Boston's Little Italy and I had one of the best dishes ever! It was a brazed short rib in a beefy red sauce. I said to my wife "I am so going to make this at home". 

Well, Sunday I made good on my promise. I browned the boneless short ribs (seasoned with sale and pepper) in olive oil until VERY brown. I then removed the meat, drained the fat, added some diced onion, diced red bell peppers, chopped garlic, and some tomato paste. I stirred until the paste browned a bit. I then added a shot of red wine, a quart of canned crushed tomatoes, and some fresh basil, fresh thyme, fresh parsley, and just a little bit of fresh rosemary. I added the meat back into the pot and brought back to the boil. I then placed in an oven at 275 for 5.5 hours. 

OMG!!! This is one of the very best things I ever made. I nailed it the first time. 

Here are pictures of the version I had in Boston (served with mashed potatoes) and my version (served with ziti).


----------



## ibglowin

Hard to go wrong with slow cooked short ribs. Looks good!


----------



## bakervinyard

JohnT, The pasta looks great! LOL. No really nice looking dish. Wish I knew you were coming to Boston, I'm only 7 miles north of the city. Bakervinyard


----------



## ceeaton

@JohnT , that really looks like a rich dish. I gained 5 lbs just looking at the picture! Wish I could get all of the kids to eat cooked peppers. They love them raw but only two of them fancy them cooked. Puts handcuffs on my cooking style.


----------



## Boatboy24

@JohnT: You ate mashed potatoes at a restaurant in Little Italy!!!??? 

I can't believe they were even on the menu.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> @JohnT: You ate mashed potatoes at a restaurant in Little Italy!!!???
> 
> I can't believe they were even on the menu.


 
They were infused with garlic and parmesan cheese. Believe it or not, quite yummy!


----------



## Boatboy24

I went for a run after work with a 100+ degree heat index. Didn't die, so that's good. Despite the heat today, I was craving comfort food for dinner (maybe because I had salad for lunch). NY Strip steak soaked at 124 degrees for 2.5 hours in the SV. Finished over charcoal. Green beans sautéed with butter, EVOO, garlic and shallot. Sautéed shrooms done in the bean pan with added butter/garlic. Red wine reduction to bring it all together. Overcooked the beans, but otherwise a rather enjoyable meal.


----------



## zalai

Earlier this week I had a spaghetti squash with ground beef and pasta sauce .


----------



## zalai

This week I also had stuffed peppers . ( Hungarian paprika stuffed with rice and pork in a tomato sauce . )


----------



## geek

Churrascos and everything that comes in a "parrillada".


----------



## JohnT

London Broil in chimichurri sauce......

Sorry about the fuzziness...


----------



## Boatboy24

Whole wheat pasta tossed with shrimp, 'shrooms, tomato and asparagus with a Viognier cream sauce and a little shaved parmesan.


----------



## Steve_M

$1.00 oyster night at local restaurant started off with a mix of Cotuit which are from east coast and big cove from left side. I prefer the east aka right. Started them of log with an Albariño Altos de Torona all I can say is fantastic. Next was the rare seared tuna tacos paired with Down by Law Chardonnay my favorite. 
Finally finishe off with a few more of the Cotuit and a snifter of Bulleit Bourbon. What a way to spend a Wednesday night!
Ok that was taken in landscape mode.


----------



## ceeaton

Here, try this one out....They do look delicious.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sounds (and looks) like a great evening.


----------



## JohnT

Craig, 

You just can not beat fresh live oysters!!! 

My wife loves them too (ahem, nudge-nudge)...


----------



## Steve_M

ceeaton said:


> Here, try this one out....They do look delicious.



Craig,
Thanks for the rotate!


----------



## ceeaton

Normally Friday is pizza day, and it was for the other five members of the tribe. But after about 20 Fridays in a row, Dad gets sick of pizza.

Local Giant had some frozen shrimp on sale. Knew I had other ingredients that needed to be used up, so cooked up a batch of Tyler Florence shrimp scampi on linguine. Recipe calls for a 1/2 cup of dry white wine, so I opened a bottle of Chardonel that was in waiting in the fridge, boy the kitchen smelled good! On tasting could have used some more garlic, six cloves fell a little short. Might have to deal with some vampires tonight so I'll have to keep the windows closed.

Served it with the Chardonel, of course.


----------



## Boatboy24

About to take two 8+ pound beer can chickens off the WSM. Will pull them up for some tacos tonight, save a little for snacking/meals over the next few days and freeze the rest for our beach trip in a couple weeks.


----------



## ceeaton

Nice day around these parts. Humidity went down a notch compared to earlier in the week. Dew points down to around 70*F (vs 78-80). So it was prime grillin' time (and beer drinking time). Whipped up a batch of my Mom's recipe for bbq sauce (vinegar/lemon/onion/Heinz ketchup/Worchestershire sauce based) to put on some cheap chicken I procured at the Giant earlier this morning. Went out to the garden and low-and-behold, some really nice green beaners. Paired with some local corn (which was very good) and a Luna white something or other from @jgmann67, it was quite the scrumptious meal. Now time to go sleep some of the calories off on the couch.


----------



## Boatboy24

Busy morning here and more cooking for 'beach prep'. This morning, its sausage, meatballs and sauce. Up at 7 and right to work. Made up the meatballs, which consist of ground beef, 'meatloaf mix' (ground beef, veal and pork), breadcrumbs (soaked in milk), eggs, parmesan, S&P, a big 'ole bunch of chopped fresh parsley, and a touch of sweet italian sausage. While those roast, I get the sauce going with a bunch of simmered onion and garlic, then toss in half a bottle of my 2013 Valpolicella and let that boil for a minute. Then in goes several cans of peeled San Marzano tomato and some fire roasted diced maters. Add parmesan, bay leaves, oregano, S&P, red pepper flakes and a bunch of fresh basil ribbons. It's all simmering nicely now while I enjoy a cup of coffee. Tonight will be the test dinner to make sure I didn't screw anything up. Then into the freezer with the rest of it.


----------



## ceeaton

Chicken parm day has come. Freshly made sauce from yesterday and some pounded chicken breast sections fried up while it was raining this afternoon. Wife will be making a salad, just figuring out what pasta to serve it with. We have a nice whole wheat penne that I've been wanting to try, need to go lobby the kids.


----------



## Boatboy24

@ceeaton: Parm looks great...no, amazing. And that electric skillet!! Haven't seen one like that in ages. I love it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Something tells me there's a BLT in my future...


----------



## Boatboy24

Took the 'extra' sauce and meatballs over to my parents' place tonight where Dad and I sampled a few possible blends for the 2015's. We sampled, had dinner, then Dad threw a few peaches on the grill for dessert. Served 'em up with vanilla ice cream and a splash of Amaretto. Yum!


----------



## JohnT

Sampling with Dad!! It's a beautiful thing!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> @ceeaton: Parm looks great...no, amazing. And that electric skillet!! Haven't seen one like that in ages. I love it.



I believe it may have been a wedding present, when my parents got married back in the 50's (I'm serious). I keep looking for one like it at yard sales, this one unfortunately is starting to show it's age.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I believe it may have been a wedding present, when my parents got married back in the 50's (I'm serious). I keep looking for one like it at yard sales, this one unfortunately is starting to show it's age.



It brought back memories for me. I remember my parents having one just like it.


----------



## geek

Mozzarella cheese and tomatoes with some balsamic basil


----------



## GreginND

Had some great food at the soft opening of ND's first vegan restaurant. 

Nacho platter with "queso", guacamole and pico de gallo. Then tacos and coconut rice paella with "chicken" and "chorizo".


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks delicious Greg, really. But (and I honestly mean no offense, just reminded me because I found it funny) it made me think of this:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0O_VYcsIk8[/ame]

Then, I was reminded of this:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oht9AEq1798[/ame]


----------



## JohnT

OH JIM!!! 

I do not think that I laughed so hard in years!! Where is that quintuple-like button??


----------



## GreginND

Yes, he's hilarious! I see he just posted a new video yesterday about Yoga.


----------



## geek

And what is the "chorizo" is not from meat?


----------



## ceeaton

I need to show that first one to the vegetarian in the cubical next to me. We go out of our way to show off our latest animal protein lunches to her after we heat them at the microwave. She says how she feels so much better all of the time, I wonder if she's taken her pH lately?

The gluten intolerant one makes me think that my family are nightmare guests at any ones party. Two diabetics, one gluten intolerant, another with a peanut allergy. No wonder we never get invited anywhere!


----------



## ceeaton

I'm hoping @Boatboy24 adds to this post, being he is on vacation.

London Boil, garlicly red skinned potatoes with rosemary and some beans, green, yellow wax and burgundy (they turn green when heated). Had some extra kids and everyone gorged, no complaints. Score!


----------



## Johnd

Sometimes, for no apparent reason, I crave a seasonal food, and today is one of those days. Was lucky enough to catch the local supermarket with a fresh load of turkeys and picked up a smallish one - 15 pounds. Wifey's feeling a little au naturale today, so it's smoking with a light addition of mesquite, seasoned on the outside only with a little Tony Chachere's. Yum!!!!


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Wifey's feeling a little au naturale today...



Wish my wife walked around the house au naturale!

That does look good. My kids would all love it. Need to go talk to the turkey farmer down the road.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I'm hoping @Boatboy24 adds to this post, being he is on vacation.



Not quite yet, but mentally gone.


----------



## ibglowin

We had a preplanned trip out to visit the West coast branch of the family. After the passing of my Father we decided it would be a good decompression weekend before going back to work next week. The SIL "inherited" the family season tickets to the Hollywood Bowl Summer Concert Series. They have box seats for 4 and we went last night to see Boy George and the Culture Club backed by the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra. Talk about an amazing "dinner and a show". We ordered 2 box dinners and they let you bring in your own food and wine. One seafood dinner for 2 and one BBQ dinner for 2 and we shared family style. Very enjoyable evening and the temperature was perfect 70 degrees. More pics later.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ok, NOW I'm on vacation. Arrived in the Outer Banks today. Crab cake sandwich for lunch before we checked into the house. And tonight was my friend's night to cook. Flank steak with a fantastic rub, corn on the cob, and baked taters. We started pre-cook by the pool with a couple beers. Over dinner, started with my 2nd to last bottle of 2013 Red Mountain Cab, then into some J. Lohr 2013 Cab. Vacay is off to a pretty good start!


----------



## ceeaton

Someone on here has said before, and I quote, "pictures or it didn't happen". LOL

If no food pictures, pool or ocean pictures will do so some of us who couldn't take a vacation this summer can live vicariously through you.


----------



## GreginND

I made a beet curry accompanied with a roasted eggplant salad with fresh tomatoes.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Someone on here has said before, and I quote, "pictures or it didn't happen". LOL
> 
> If no food pictures, pool or ocean pictures will do so some of us who couldn't take a vacation this summer can live vicariously through you.



Good morning, Craig.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Good morning, Craig.



Ah, just got into work and viewed that image. Now I'm so relaxed I might just have to take a zzzzzzz.....


----------



## ibglowin

Went to an Pie n' Burger the other day for lunch in Pasadena, CA. Old school diner that opened back in ~1960 and still looks like it on in the inside. Great burgers and fries and fountain cokes. Did not leave room for any pie sadly. If you come, leave your credit card behind as they only take cash or checks!


----------



## Boatboy24

Duck tacos in Duck, NC. What could be better? This as your view while dining.


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey has class, so after our 5:15 am goodbyes, I don't see her again until tomorrow morning, unless I wake up after she gets home from class. So I pickup and drop off the girls (cheerleading and field hockey) at various times during the evening. Noticed I had about 1 1/2 time slot without runs, so I bought some ground lamb on sale at the Giant and went to work. Spiced up the lamb to let it sit, made a batch of tzatziki sauce and then ran my daughter to cheerleading. Came back, formed the burgers and cooked two on the grill (indirect, lots o fat), one for tonight and one for lunch tomorrow. Yum, and the sauce will only get better by tomorrow.


----------



## geek

Salmon and veggies


----------



## Boatboy24

Big seafood boil last night. Shrimp, clams, mussels, andouille, corn and baby reds. Since we were going to be starved for seafood, we made up a bunch of steamed spiced shrimp to snack on while we mixed up margaritas from scratch. No pics, but it did happen.


----------



## zalai

strawberry cheesecake


----------



## geek

zalai said:


> strawberry cheesecake



Is that your dinner today?


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night was moved a night because my handler had to do concessions for opening night of football at the high school (better her than me).

Normal pizzas were made, but I grilled number three; diced green tomatoes, red tomatoes, red onions, diced garlic, smoked ham, some bacon (turkey in nature), and a home made sauce, with some added oregano and marjoram. Nice pizza and went well with a few Lord Chesterfield Ales (Yuengling).

MIL tomorrow and London Broil on Monday.


----------



## geek

Dominoes pizza.....


----------



## ibglowin

My version of a "Father's Office" Burger. I got the butcher to grind me some chuck steak and some boneless beef short rib meat together. Course grind once through. Dang the meat was like butter!


----------



## geek

Grilled chicken at a Portuguese festival and a bottle of Vihno verde


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> MIL tomorrow and London Broil on Monday.




How will you be preparing your MIL?


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> How will you be preparing your MIL?




I'd recommend tenderizing your MIL before grilling. They can be tough if you don't get the right cut.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> How will you be preparing your MIL?


Medium rare. I'll admit she is a rare find. Some get married and have to deal with a PIA MIL later. Mine is getting better the longer I'm married, not many can say that from what I hear.



jgmann67 said:


> I'd recommend tenderizing your MIL before grilling. They can be tough if you don't get the right cut.



She's truly fillet mignon. My wife doen't read this forum that I know of, so I have nothing to gain by painting her as any better than she really is.

I called her the other night to see what she was having (planning todays meal for the GF kid and the other diabetic) and I was on the phone for 73 minutes. If I didn't like her it would have been 7.3 minutes tops!


----------



## Boatboy24

Last of the beach leftovers. Have some pulled chicken that's being sautéed for tacos. It made for some great nachos a couple nights ago - along with some fresh margaritas, of course.


----------



## geek

Wife making the special dip, when done it's very good to dip with tortilla chips.


----------



## geek

Lasagna, chicken, rice, tostones, salad and some ribs.


----------



## geek

And a Dominican Presidente beer


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> And a Dominican Presidente beer
> 
> View attachment 31205



Looks like a well frozen one at that!


----------



## geek

It didn't freeze but it was really cold and good!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Jerk chicken, mango salsa, black beans and rice, and some grilled sweet peppers.


----------



## ceeaton

London Broil, mashed red skinned taters with cream cheese, butter and parsley, corn on the cob. Cubed watermelon for desert.


----------



## ceeaton

I expect to see some weekend dishes posted here. Getting tired of seeing predominately my posts.

One Pot Mediterranean Lamb & Mushroom Pasta:

Ingredients

2 tbsp olive oil
1 lb Superior Farms Ground Lamb
1 cup baby bella mushrooms (diced)
1 cup onion (diced)
3 cloves garlic (minced)
1 tsp ground cinnamon
¼ tsp cayenne pepper
¼ tsp ground cloves
½ tsp ground oregano
½ cup red wine
2 cups diced roma tomatoes
8 oz can tomato sauce
2 cups macaroni noodles
2 cups chicken broth
¼ cup parmesan cheese (grated)

http://whitneybond.com/2015/07/10/one-pot-mediterranean-lamb-mushroom-pasta/

Having leftovers since the older two kids are out and about, so that is my prompt to try something different. Knew I had some ground lamb burgers in the freezer, so pretty much followed this recipe (added 1 cup diced zucchini). Will post the finished picture when it finishes in 1/2 hour. Used tri colored penne pasta instead of elbows (didn't have enough elbows in stock). 

Smells really good, lot's o' garlic and spice.

Of course, wouldn't be the same dish without *canned* PA portebella shrooms.


----------



## ceeaton

ceeaton said:


> I expect to see some weekend dishes posted here. Getting tired of seeing predominately my posts.



Um, where's the posts? I know you'all cook. Let's see it.

Simple burgers and dogs on charcoal. Cold front is far enough West that we won't have to deal with it until tonight or early tomorrow morning (lost a lot of sleep with that earlier in the week, oh well), so I did them on the briquettes. Yumers. Served with a 2013 Barboursville Cab Franc, quite delightful.


----------



## Boatboy24

Didn't cook last night, but had cedar planked salmon with a bourbon glaze, roasted carrots and jasmine rice. Pre dinner, Chateau St. Michelle Riesling and with the salmon, some La Crema Pinot Noir.


----------



## JohnT

I have not really posed here in a while. I am currently on a diet and to reduce any temptation, my wife has kicked me out of the kitchen and has assumed the role as chef.. 

With her cooking (she could burn water) I will shed the pounds in no time.


----------



## ibglowin

We went to another Beer Dinner last night at our local Beer Coop (Bathtub Row) which is hosted by a local restaurant, the (Pig & Fig). Fantastic from start to finish. Here are a couple pictures of the first two courses out of six! A different perfectly paired beer with each course no less including desert! 

First Plate
sautéed shrimp, garlic lemon beurre blanc, sourdough crostini
Tres Litros Saison

Second Plate
brochettes of jamon serrano, crenshaw melon, manchego cheese
Green Chile Pilsner

Third Plate
potato paprika bisque, chorizo iberico
Mild at Heart

Fourth Plate
beef tenderloin tips, red wine reduction, cabrales cream
Red Hammer Ale

Fifth Plate
triple cream cheese, peach thyme compote
Caldera Sundown Wheat IPA

Sixth Plate
white chocolate panna cotta, mulberry jam
Razzberry Beret


----------



## ceeaton

I know, no pictures, but tough nooggies.

Had some shrimp. Had some diced clams. Had some garlic. Had some EVOO. Had some Vidalia onions. Had some more garlic. Had some Linguine. Had a 16 month old bottle of Pinot Grigio. Hummm. Shrimp scampi (with some clam flavor in the base) with some Pinot Grigio. Nice Thursday meal, yum!


----------



## ibglowin

For you Craig.......

Since I know you bought an AIO pump!

Scrimp Scampi. 1.5 lb of U15 Shrimp. Sautéed in Emeril's Essence, EVOO, extra lemon, Lemon Thyme. Deglazed the pan with some Eclipse NZ Sauvignon Blanc. Served over linguine.........


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Since I know you bought an AIO pump!



Did you pump the sauce onto the plate?


----------



## ibglowin

LOL 

He said he would have to eat leftovers for 6 months! 



Boatboy24 said:


> Did you pump the sauce onto the plate?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> LOL
> 
> He said he would have to eat leftovers for 6 months!



Well, he's not suffering if he's eating scampi!


----------



## ibglowin

Not as long as SWMBO doesn't know! 




Boatboy24 said:


> Well, he's not suffering if he's eating scampi!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> LOL
> 
> He said he would have to eat leftovers for 6 months!



I remember saying before that I would be willing to become your household pet if I was allowed to eat your leftovers (and you'd put some wine in my dish occasionally....) just need to find that post, I'd guess it was Spring of 2015. 

BTW, that scampi looks really good. I mix up a batch of Essence and have it on hand, never thought of it in the scampi, I'll have to try it. Too bad I don't have any at work since I brought my leftover scampi for lunch. Guess I could run over to the store, I think the Giant carries Emeril's stuff.


----------



## JohnT

Do you buy it or mix it up yourself?? 

2 1/2 tablespoons paprika
2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons garlic powder
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon dried oregano
1 tablespoon dried thyme


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Do you buy it or mix it up yourself??
> 
> 2 1/2 tablespoons paprika
> 2 tablespoons salt
> 2 tablespoons garlic powder
> 1 tablespoon black pepper
> 1 tablespoon onion powder
> 1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
> 1 tablespoon dried oregano
> 1 tablespoon dried thyme



Not sure if you are asking me or Mike, but I mix it myself. I have bought it before, but it gets rather pricey for the amount I go through. I like your recipe, I'll have to compare it to the one I'm using right now. I have at least three of his books and they have three different recipes for Essence, also known a "Bayou Blast".

Edit: yields 2/3 cup - yea, that's my current version of that household staple.


----------



## ceeaton

Wasn't sure when the rains were coming (looks like later tonight and tomorrow) so planned on a chicken finger and fish fry for dinner. Turns out my youngest daughter had a game (she's a cheerleader), so they had to vamoose by 4:15 pm, so started the fingers first so they could make some chicken finger sandwiches for the road trip. Then I paused and finished up the rest of the fingers and delved into the cod and talapia fillets for the boys. All done in canola oil (I prefer peanut but my daughter breaks out in hives), drained and kept covered in a 170*F oven until dinner time.

Gluten Free of course.


----------



## ceeaton

Didn't plan my Sunday very well. Rubbed the ribs an hour ago, now threw them on the grill with a mesquite smoking pack. Will soon have to wrap up in foil and do slowly in the oven to finish. Rain on the way so I couldn't get out the bullet, use it, and not get it soaked while hot, which isn't real great for the smoker. Guess we'll have to settle for some sub-par ribs tonight. If I drink enough maybe I won't notice it.

Got some smoke into it, now time to get them there bones showing up on the ends. Added some apple juice, cider vinegar and hot pepper flakes and foiled the ribs to steam/braise them on a 225*F grill, indirectly.


----------



## JohnT

SWMBO has me on this stupid diet. It seems to be working, but it was hard to stay on it with all of the crush day cooking I have been doing. 

I normally do all of the cooking, but lately the wife has been making my dinners (in order to keep me on the straight and narrow). 

Last night it was boneless, lean, and very thin boneless pork chops, brown rice and steamed broccoli.. The wife discovered the Gorge Forman grill. I have to admit, it was tasty....


----------



## mennyg19

Tell the wife to throw in some crushed garlic with the broccoli... I'm not a broccoli guy by any stretch, but when my wife does it, its gone within seconds.


----------



## JohnT

mennyg19 said:


> Tell the wife to throw in some crushed garlic with the broccoli... I'm not a broccoli guy by any stretch, but when my wife does it, its gone within seconds.


 
Great suggestion. I will tell her. Thanx


----------



## Boatboy24

Freezer and fridge diving tonight. Found some frozen B-S chicken breasts in the freezer. In the fridge were some zucchini and cherry tomatoes. In the pantry was some red/wild rice. Breaded up the chicken with some panko, S&P and herbs. Seared on the stove, then finished in the oven. Sauteed some onion and shallot, then added the zuke, and finished with the tomato. Worked out pretty well for a spontaneous mid-week dinner.


----------



## ceeaton

My wife suggested comfort food since the weather has been rather wet and cool the last few days, so comfort food it is. When I think comfort, I think meatloaf. Equal parts of ground chicken, turkey and pig. GF bread crumbs with parmesean an some extra salt and pepper and onions. After ten minutes cooking coated with a Heinz ketchup/cumin/honey/Worchestershire sauce mixture (all GF). Cooked low and slow for 30 minutes (because I started a bit early) and finished high and fast (400*F). Internal temp was almost 170*F, so hoping I didn't just make meatloaf sawdust (hoping the pork wasn't too lean). Served with garlicy mashed taters and mixed veges (rots/cauliflower and broccoli). House smells pretty darn good.


----------



## ibglowin

Got ribs??????


----------



## jgmann67

A slow cooked roasted chicken. It smells soooo good. Wife and daughter will be home soon from their NYC adventure.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> A slow cooked roasted chicken. It smells soooo good. Wife and daughter will be home soon from their NYC adventure.



My God, you make wine and can cook too? No wonder your wife married you.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> A slow cooked roasted chicken. It smells soooo good. Wife and daughter will be home soon from their NYC adventure.



Too bad that Chardonnay is still fermenting. It'd be perfect.


----------



## jgmann67

The Aussie chard was really good with the slow cooked chicken.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> My God, you make wine and can cook too? No wonder your wife married you.




Absolutely. I make a from-scratch manicotti that will knock your socks off.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Slow cooked pork ribs and a bottle of Rauch Ranch Winery Rock Wall Red, a very nice Sangiovese Sirah blend. I definitely recommend this wine!


----------



## Rodnboro

Brown sugar/garlic glazed pork loin surrounded by potatoes, carrots, and onions on the Green Egg.


----------



## ibglowin

Tonight's dinner was actually cooked (for the most part) on Sunday. At the end of my rib smoke I threw on a flatiron steak I had in the freezer. Cooked it to medium rare and then pulled it. Had a few bites on Sunday for QA/QC but saved the rest for this week.......

Wow, sliced some up and threw it in a cast iron skillet and added some Chimichuri sauce on the side as well as a nice salad. 

This went well with a bottle of my 2012 El Peso Pesado Cab Sauv blend. I think I might be ready for the weekend!


----------



## Wisconsin

*Lemon tart anyone?*

Father in-law brought a bag full of fresh lemon-limes from Titusville. In Wisconsin you can only drink so many gin-tonics so I had to come up with something fast. 18 egg yolks later I came up with these two tasty gems...


----------



## JohnT

Wisconsin said:


> Father in-law brought a bag full of fresh lemon-limes from Titusville.


 
Titusville?? Does he work for NASA??


----------



## Wisconsin

Nah. He is one of those snow birds that ended up building a permanent hut. He does talk to a lot of NASA retirees though.


----------



## ceeaton

Got off early enough and got my stops out of the way. Made my dough, proofed it in the fridge, made some pizza. Garlic, pepperoni and portobella mushrooms (not canned, freshly sliced) with a mix of mozzarella and mild cheddar cheese, and lots of oregano. Sauce was leftover jarred version from a chcken parm dinner (added cheese to the sauce).


----------



## Boatboy24

Ribeye grilled over charcoal and spent oak cubes, topped with some Gorgonzola butter and a salad on the side.


----------



## Steve_M

Opened a 2015 Marion Cellars Cabernet/Merlot blend to go with a very simple dinner. selected cheese spread sautéed leeks with a tarragon vinaigrette dressing, pan seared Padron peppers accompanied by my girlfriend and Spanish guitar music in background.
She has opted for Nobilo Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve_M said:


> Opened a 2015 Marion Cellars Cabernet/Merlot blend to go with a very simple dinner. selected cheese spread sautéed leeks with a tarragon vinaigrette dressing, pan seared Padron peppers accompanied by my girlfriend and Spanish guitar music in background.
> She has opted for Nobilo Sauvignon Blanc.



Ah, I see the Nobilo there. By sister in law calls that the "Devil Wine". Very quaffable.


----------



## Boatboy24

A pic for proof:


----------



## geek

Lasagna


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Lasagna



Must be Italian day. We're having:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyMX2FYXpj8[/ame]


----------



## Mismost

Don't know...but know it will be terrible. It's my wife's night to cook and she is on a glutten free kick....no doubt a lot of green rabbit food and a tiny piece of dead chicken....assembled into some kind of flavorless mess.

Still, she has lost 35 pounds, looks great, and her mood has greatly improved. She is more often in the mood to be chased nakid around the house....and much harder to catch too! Not as fast as I used to be....but still crafty.

Man can not live by dinner alone.


----------



## JohnT

My uncle is up from Georgia. He is a great guy! Not only did he help all week with the punch downs, he also took us out on Friday night for martinis and oysters!!! 

This place had 6 varieties of oysters. We tried them all revisited the ones we liked best. All in all, we downed 5 dozen. 

I normally do not drink the hard stuff, but it just seems that oysters and martinis go so well together. I got mine (pictured) dirty with 4 olives (the wife loves to steal my olives, so I get extra). I only had 2 martinis and, man, was I feeling it!


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Last night I had along with dinner some of the best Sourdough Bread yet. I'm now sprinkling coarse ground Sea Salt on the bread before going into the oven. Incredible!


----------



## Wisconsin

Looks great. I'm married to a similar olive thief.


----------



## Wisconsin

Now that is what I call carb-unfriendly.


----------



## ceeaton

Every Friday night we usually have pizza night. I'm about pizza'd out, so I went another route. It was 65*F out today and we had a beautiful blue sky, very light wind (will have a freeze tonight for sure), so time for some charcoal and fajitas, for Dad (me, I'm Dad). 

Of course when I asked the older three what they wanted for dinner tomorrow night (wife and daughter have to do the cheerleading thing early), they wanted....fajitas. So this was a practice run. Nothing like spiced up chicken done on charcoal using some Merlot soaked oak cubes. Mighty fine vittles in my opinion.

Served with Labatts Blue, wish they'd dump the wierd can, kinda sick of looking at it. Whatever happened to the blue can? Eye pleasing color, distinctive look in the recycling bin. What more could one ask for? Makes me look like I'm a Bengles football fan. That's only one step removed from Pittsburgh, ugh.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tacos here, but ground beef cooked up in a CI skillet on the stove.


----------



## GreginND

Chinese garlic chili eggplant. Yum.


----------



## ibglowin

Birthday dinner prepared by Mrs iB! 

Browned Sage Butter Chicken Piccata with Mushroom Pasta. Good stuff!


----------



## Boatboy24

Happy Birthday, Mike!

PS: Mrs iB absolutely nailed that chicken. What did you wash it down with?


----------



## geek

Happy belated birthday Mike and many more to celebrate. [emoji322]


----------



## ceeaton

Fajitas for the kids, on charcoal for some added flavor.


----------



## geek

Antipasto and big hamburger at my friend's Italian restaurant.
Just good!!


----------



## vernsgal

Happy belated Birthday Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Mommy has back to school night at the preschool where she works. So tonight its burgers with the boys. Simple, no nonsense meal. Burgers seasoned with McCormick burger seasoning and a little Stubbs BBQ seasoning, cooked over charcoal and spent oak cubes. Tots and some cut up cukes, carrots, peppers and cherry tomato on the side. Washing it down with a 'Slow Press' 2014 Paso Robles Cab. And milk for the kids, of course.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Mommy has back to school night at the preschool where she works. So tonight its burgers with the boys. Simple, no nonsense meal. Burgers seasoned with McCormick burger seasoning and a little Stubbs BBQ seasoning, cooked over charcoal and spent oak cubes. Tots and some cut up cukes, carrots, peppers and cherry tomato on the side. Washing it down with a 'Slow Press' 2014 Paso Robles Cab. And milk for the kids, of course.



So that's a Cab with a milk chaser for them, so they get their calcium and Vit D.


----------



## jgmann67

I guess my wife got the memo - burgers and salad here too.


----------



## JohnT

Made fried chicken and mac-n-cheese with the niece...

here is a shot of the chicken frying.


----------



## Boatboy24

Do you have a heat lamp in your kitchen, @JohnT ?


----------



## Kraffty

and a big ole industrial stove?


----------



## JohnT

It is a Viking range. Came with the house... 

I plan on being buried in it!


----------



## JohnT

Two months ago, I joined with a group of great folks to process and can tomatoes. We shared in 467 quarts! 

My share of all of that was 60 quarts. Since the day I received my share, I have been trying to find the time to make some sauce. This weekend, I was determined! 

So, on Saturday, I took 4 quarts and started to simmer it down. The aroma wafting through the house was incredible. I have not had pasta for a number of months (diet) and with the wife down in Florida, there was no one to stop me from enjoying the fruits of my labor (sinister grin while rubbing my hands together)..

After an hour of simmering down the tomatoes, my brother showed up with a surprise 4 pound packet of stew meat. He wanted to know if I would make him some porkolt (a type of Hungarian beef stew with mushrooms and onions). In exchange, he was willing to help me rack wine. 

Doing a quick inventory of what I had in the house, it turned out that I had everything I needed. OK, so change of plan. The simmering tomatoes went into the fridge, and porkolt with spaetzle it was. 

It was fun to get a surprise visit from my brother. We spent a good part of the day cooking, racking wine, and chowing down on some good home cooked Hungarian food. I did not lament too much over the lost opportunity for some tomato sauce. There is always Sunday.

Life is good, but would have been better if I remembered to take some pictures.


----------



## JohnT

On Sunday, after picking the wife up at the airport, I went to the grocery store for some ground beef, veal, pork, some sausage, and a nice loaf of Italian bread. I have been on an apple pie kick lately, so I also remembered to get some pie crust dough.

Once back home, I browned the sausage in olive oil, then browned the meat/drained the fat. 

I then added a large diced onion, a diced red bell pepper, then the tomatoes from Saturday (see above). I then added a fist full of fresh thyme (my herb garden is still alive) and some dried basil. I got it simmering just in time to sit and enjoy the NYG game (9am). 

Here is two pics. 

Pic 1: Took this right after adding the simmered tomatoes (from Saturday) to the pot on Sunday morning 

Pic 2: The sauce after 3 hours of simmering. I simmered it down another inch or so until I had a nice thick sauce. 

I can not tell you how great it tasted! Best sauce ever!


----------



## JohnT

On Sunday, while the sauce was simmering and the NYGs game reached half time, I ran across the street to the farm stand for a sack of apples (they pick them daily). 

I peeled/cored/and sliced them, added some lemon juice, sugar, corn starch, cinnamon, and nutmeg. I then put curst into pie pan, added the filling, and spotted the top of the filling with small cubes of butter. I then added the top crust, crimped and trimmed the edges of the pie, cut a vent hole in the center and had the pie in the oven by the time the third quarter of the game started. I new world's record! 

It came out great. Firm, but moist and the crust was nice a flakey. 

I love Sundays!


----------



## montanaWineGuy

JohnT said:


> I can not tell you how great it tasted! Best sauce ever!



Looks great. I have a hard time doing sauce, salsa, etc. in a pot. I've switched to using a crock pot. Start Saturday morning, enjoy Sunday night.


----------



## JohnT

montanaWineGuy said:


> Looks great. I have a hard time doing sauce, salsa, etc. in a pot. I've switched to using a crock pot. Start Saturday morning, enjoy Sunday night.


 
The key is to reduce the sauce over time. I started with a gallon of tomatoes and reduced it by half.

I have stayed away from crock pots because I do not think that they do a good job in reducing a sauce or browning meat (a good first step to any good soup, stew, or sauce). Please let me know if I am wrong here.

This is also why I like gas stoves and thick walled pots. You have great control and (because the pot is thick walled) the heat distributes evenly without burning and can reach temps that are perfect for browning meat.

They can have my Viking range when they pull it out of my cold dead hands!


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, the weather is cooling off and that's got me craving some sort of comfort food. I was complaining to my wife last night that with sports, scouts, and other activities, I haven't cooked a 'real' meal in over two weeks. Those are the times that we usually sit down as a family and have a nice dinner together. As it turns out, we are free this Saturday night and we both agreed that we won't put anything on the calendar. Our oldest has a baseball game that day, but he'll be done by 2:30, giving me plenty of time to cook a nice meal for dinner. I tend to gravitate toward Italian, as it is relatively easy and everyone loves it. But I fear the family may be getting fatigued. So I'm looking for ideas. I do plan on making some fresh bread (another thing I've not done in quite a while). Otherwise, I'm all ears.


----------



## JohnT

How about a good old fashioned Sunday roast??


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> I tend to gravitate toward Italian, as it is relatively easy and everyone loves it. But I fear the family may be getting fatigued. So I'm looking for ideas. I do plan on making some fresh bread (another thing I've not done in quite a while). Otherwise, I'm all ears.


----------



## Kraffty

I love short ribs! I don't know if this is a "thing" but I once went on a fishing trip where one of the guys, from Jersey, served short rib simmered in tomato sauce for about 12 hours. Sounds like the best of both worlds to me.
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanks for the suggestions. After posting and seeing @JohnT 's response, I started thinking braised beef. Leaning toward an Italian style, maybe served over polenta.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. After posting and seeing @JohnT 's response, I started thinking braised beef. Leaning toward an Italian style, maybe served over polenta.



Chicken or ribs on the bullet? Your long range forecast looks pretty awesome for Saturday and Sunday, perfect smokin' weather. I saw some baby backs on sale Sunday at my local Giant.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Chicken or ribs on the bullet? Your long range forecast looks pretty awesome for Saturday and Sunday, perfect smokin' weather. I saw some baby backs on sale Sunday at my local Giant.



I initially thought of an overnight pork butt Saturday night or some ribs on Sunday. But we'll be at a birthday party Sunday morning, then a local winery or two. I could do the butt on Friday night, I suppose and vac seal it for later use.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight I'm making chicken spiedini, whole grain linguine and sautéed green bean-e. 

Washing it down with a 2014 Pinot Gris from King Estate in Oregon.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I initially thought of an overnight pork butt Saturday night or some ribs on Sunday. But we'll be at a birthday party Sunday morning, then a local winery or two. I could do the butt on Friday night, I suppose and vac seal it for later use.



A lot of times I'll smoke the butt, then put in the fridge and crock pot it on low all day for an easy meal, especially with the busy day you have Sunday. Then you just pull it when you get home for a quick meal. I've also made that work by grilling some boneless/skinless chicken thighs, then plopping them in the crock pot on low just before I leave for the bus stop. When my wife gets home she just has to make the sides and pull the thighs, and dinner is served. All the kids seem to love it, which is rare. Only meal loved more by all is ribs, otherwise they each have their favorite, meatloaf, quesadillas, hot sausages and plain old hot dogs (in order from oldest to youngest).


----------



## geek

Sancocho and white rice, yummy..!!


----------



## Rodnboro

Boatboy24 said:


> OK, the weather is cooling off and that's got me craving some sort of comfort food. I was complaining to my wife last night that with sports, scouts, and other activities, I haven't cooked a 'real' meal in over two weeks. Those are the times that we usually sit down as a family and have a nice dinner together. As it turns out, we are free this Saturday night and we both agreed that we won't put anything on the calendar. Our oldest has a baseball game that day, but he'll be done by 2:30, giving me plenty of time to cook a nice meal for dinner. I tend to gravitate toward Italian, as it is relatively easy and everyone loves it. But I fear the family may be getting fatigued. So I'm looking for ideas. I do plan on making some fresh bread (another thing I've not done in quite a while). Otherwise, I'm all ears.




Maybe a rib roast slow smoked/cooked medium rare on the grill. We have started doing this every year now for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Boatboy24

Uh oh. The bread book is out.


----------



## the_rayway

Before my cold finally took over, I was able to enjoy the "All Kids Wedding Anniversary Supper" made by my parents last night:

Salad with roasted tomatoes, pumpkin seeds, goat cheese, arugula, poppy seed dressing and pomegranate seeds
Escargot in garlic butter
Prime rib wrapped in bacon with Argentinian "salsa" and peppercorn sauce
Snow crab legs with lemon butter
Roasted brussels, potatoes, broccoli and parsnips with parmesan and herbs
Dessert: kahlua poached pears with cardamom whipped cream

They basically had to roll all of us out the door afterwards! My parents know how to put on a feast, and they really outdid themselves this time. It was an adults only night, no kidlings running around, and it was a wonderful time to catch up without all of the usual distractions.


----------



## jgmann67

Sausage and peppers for tonight. 

Saw an electric smoker at the hardware store. Anyone have one? Thoughts?


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Sausage and peppers for tonight.
> 
> Saw an electric smoker at the hardware store. Anyone have one? Thoughts?



Charcoal is always righteous. Electric is good for smoking fish and more delicate fare, plus I think there is a bit more control with it. But I like to live life and food dangerously.

Wanted to grill these over charcoal but ran out of time (story of my life). Skewered up some pork loin, onions, green peppers and pineapple chunks. Served over rice infused with some soy sauce.

Burnt the grill down after cooking for a good 15 minutes, can tell I was away last weekend, I usually do that after cooking any meal on the grill. Guess I could spend a few bucks for more grates since they are at least 14 years old and starting to bend downward in the middle.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Sausage and peppers for tonight.
> 
> Saw an electric smoker at the hardware store. Anyone have one? Thoughts?



NOOOOOO!!!

Weber Smokey Mountain. If you're not in the mood to fork over ~$1,000 for a ceramic cooker, grab the Weber. It is a beast and turns out some great grub. At around $300, it is worth far, far more.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> NOOOOOO!!!
> 
> Weber Smokey Mountain. If you're not in the mood to fork over ~$1,000 for a ceramic cooker, grab the Weber. It is a beast and turns out some great grub. At around $300, it is worth far, far more.




I'll check it out.


----------



## Boatboy24

Making a Beef Ragu, that sadly, will not be eaten tonight. I'm a little behind schedule and am missing the double oven we had in the old kitchen. Directions called for searing meat and sautéing veg before putting into a 350 degree oven for 3 hours. I wanted the oven to bake some bread. So after the initial searing and sautéing, I put everything in the crock pot on high. Thinking my cook time might be about the same. Not looking like that is going to work and we just ordered pizza. 

Anyway, got some really great looking prime beef chuck yesterday for this. Lean and beautifully marbled and 'only' $7.99/lb. Expensive for chuck, but this stuff really did look great. Here's a few pics of what has happened so far. After the last photo, I added beef stock and San Marzano tomato, simmered for a few minutes and transferred everything to the crock pot.


----------



## Boatboy24

Bread is ready.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Bread is ready.



Looks just like the picture on the book cover, just not oriented the same way!

PS. A man can live on bread alone, as long as he has some good wine in the cellar.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Looks just like the picture on the book cover, just not oriented the same way!



I can follow directions.


----------



## GreginND

I'm in Kogashima this week. It's hard to stay vegan here. So I'm relaxing my diet while I'm here. 

How about some pork ramen?




Tempura and soba noodles.


----------



## JohnT

I have to laugh! You would think, that in this day and age, someone would figure out a way to secure the back of trucks traveling through NJ! 

$5.99/pound for shell steak! Sunday dinner was been decided! 

I started by baking 2 loaves of whole wheat bread and apple pie. I baked 2 nice potatoes, sautéed some mushrooms in brown butter, sautéed asparagus tips, and a nice handful of bag-o-salad with thousand island dressing! 

Opened a bottle of my 2013 Chilean cab to go with it all.


----------



## tonyt

ibglowin said:


> Tony,
> 
> Were you talking about one of these? Your link didn't work quite right!
> 
> Propane Weed Torch
> 
> Looks pretty cool!



Sorry I never answered you mike, I haven't been on here in months. Still making wine though. But yes mine is very similar to that and loads of fun, arg arg arg.


----------



## geek

Hey Tony.....long time...!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Garlic shrimp with peanut-lime marinade, stir fry veg, and ramen noodles.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Garlic shrimp with peanut-lime marinade, stir fry veg, and ramen noodles.


----------



## ceeaton

Had to stay a bit late at work to update a website, so on the way home I got the lazies and decided I didn't want to make a small crust for the grill, so I bought a premade two pack of flatbread, some shrooms (not canned), pepperoni, red onion, some hot hoagie peppers and a chunk of romano cheese. Added some homemade sauce from last week (spaghetti I think) and some leftover pulled chicken thighs. Turned out really good, plus it is smaller than I usually make so only one meal of leftovers, plus I have another crust in the freezer. Served with a generic run of the mill beer.

Beautiful evening for grilling!


----------



## ibglowin

Just say yes to fresh shrooms!


----------



## Boatboy24

Oh man! This shrimp is awesome. Next time, I'll add a touch less sesame and a little more ginger and sriracha. But overall, 10/10!

Couldn't get Ramen (aside from the freeze dried bricks), so I went with Lo Mein. Veg was peppers, onion, pea pods and broccoli stir fried in canola oil with just a touch of chinese 5 spice and garlic powder and a splash of soy sauce at the end. Lo Mein was tossed with a combo of olive and sesame oils. 

http://www.weber.com/recipes/seafood/garlicky-shrimp-with-peanut-lime-marinade


----------



## ibglowin

The Flintstones were coming over for dinner....... 

Found a NY Strip Roast in the reduced for quick sale section of the meat dept. Hard to pass up $5 a pound and I know that is what @JohnT pays for his steaks that fall out the back of the trucks in NJ so had them cut it in half and threw it on the Webber with some charcoal and pecan wood. Kept a close eye on the temps with a digital thermometer and yanked them off around 135F. Wow, did they turn out fantastic. Served with oven roasted fingerling potatoes with rosemary, thyme and french tarragon. Outsides were nicely charred while the insides were perfectly medium rare.........


----------



## JohnT

This week, it was the roast beef's turn to fall off the back of the truck. 

Tony Soprano is doing a fine job! Roast beef at $3.79 a pound. 

So, for Sunday dinner, I pick up a really nice 4 pound roast. Took it out of the fridge about 5 hours before cooking to let the meat relax. I then brushed it with worchestershire sauce, the coated the outside with cracked black pepper, chopped fresh rosemary, salt, and a little onion powder. 

To go with it, I sautéed up some fresh mushrooms, sautéed some thin cut green beans, made some mashed potatoes, made some pan gravy from the beef drippings, and then baked some biscuits (I cheated on this with pilsbury). 

I opened a nice 2014 supercab. I was happy to see that I still have a case of this left.

Also, since they are still in season, I also made a nice apple pie for dessert. The wife and I ate like there is no tomorrow!! 

After dinner, I left the kitchen clean as a whistle!

What can I say? My wife married extremely well!!! 

Pic1- the "guest of honor". 
pic 2- yup, I ended up cleaning that plate.


----------



## Boatboy24

Grilling up a bone-in ribeye (I just don't see them in stores that much anymore) over pecan with a coffee spice rub, baked potato and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Boatboy24

Making some of Guy Fieri's Sloppy Joe's tonight. Have a few friends coming over - it's great stuff for a crowd.


----------



## JohnT

Took a couple of shell steaks out of the freezer on sunday, defrosted them slowly and (once at room temperature) coated them in salt, pepper, and some fresh chopped rosemary. 

I then pan seared them in butter for 2 minutes per side, then popped the pan into a 400 degree oven for 12 minutes. 

There is a real advantage to using a pan to cook a steak. With a pan, you get all of those lovely bits of brown "yum-yum" stuck to the bottom!! I took the pan out of the oven and removed the steaks to a cutting board to allow them to rest. 

I then added about a tablespoon of flour to the pan and allow that to cook for a bit. I then added about a cup of water, some salt, and some pepper, and whisked until thick and smooth. That pan sauce was to DIE for! 

To go with the steaks, I made some whole wheat bread (from scratch), mashed potatoes (again, from scratch), sautéed mushrooms, and some thin green beans. What a meal! 

The best part of al of this is that the only part of the meal that I did not already have in the house was the mushrooms. Ahhhh, the benefits of a well stocked kitchen!

The food tasted much better than it looks. I need to learn how to plate a meal....


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> The food tasted much better than it looks. I need to learn how to plate a meal....



It looks like most of it is on the plate....


----------



## ibglowin

That is why the bread gets its own plate!


----------



## geek

Mofongo and calamari, tasteful


----------



## geek

What's for dessert?
3 leches [emoji4]


----------



## JohnT

For me, it was old Halloween candy and a fist full of fritos. Blechk!


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> For me, it was old Halloween candy and a fist full of fritos. Blechk!



Sounds good. What do you pair with that?


----------



## Boatboy24

Burgers tonight. But this is what we're having tomorrow. (sorry, a little crazy with the low aperture) Boneless rib roast cooked over charcoal and cherry wood; asparagus sushi, butternut squash 'noodles' with maple spice butter and ho-made bread.


----------



## ceeaton

Wanted to cook something fun (actually bought the charcoal) but the dreaded front arrived earlier than expected, temps fell from the lower 60's and at last check are 44*F with a stiff NW wind. Purchased some chicken fingers and had some tilapia filets to coat and fry for tonights dinner in lieu of something good and smoked or grilled. Tommorow night will be chicken parm, then a chuck arm roast in the crock pot for Monday. By then the wind hopefully has died down and we'll do some burgers and dogs for Tuesday, Lasagna on Wednesday and Turkey on Thursday.

You may wonder why I actually have planned out a bunch of meals in advance. The idea is not to have to hit the local Giant for things other than milk until after Thanksgiving. It was a mob scene today and I expect it will get worse as the week progresses. The only thing that could possibly make it worse would be an untimely snow event, in that case, God help us all.


----------



## TonyR

Made 2 pots of pasta sauce this morning will let the simmer for at least 4 more hrs, about 6 qts in each pot plus meatballs, my hot sausage, pork neck bones and beef ribs. Will freeze most for quick winter meals


----------



## mennyg19

I came home late, so I get the leftover chicken burgers my wife made tonight. And a fruit smoothie. Not exactly sure what's in it (or rather whats NOT in it, my wife dumps everything she can find into it), but its delicious


----------



## ceeaton

Very windy here and cold. Worked out another meal that would warm the house up. Fried up some pounded chicken breasts (GF of course), cooked up a sauce using frozen sauce made earlier this year, and poured on the parmesean cheese. Everyone enjoyed, plus we have some for lunches tomorrow, yum.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

I BBQ a Tri-Tip roast the other day. Way more meat then can be eaten in a single sitting. Tonight it was TT Fried Rice. If I'm hungry in the morning it will be TT over fried potatoes and cheese. I'm doubting I will be hungry in the next 12+ hours.


----------



## Boatboy24

A few shots from last night's dinner. I started the roast on the kettle with a little pecan wood. But low temps and high winds made it hard for me to keep the cook temp high enough. After about an hour on the grill, I brought it inside to finish in the oven. I also made some bread earlier in the day and served it all up with some 'asparagus sushi' (also done in the oven) and butternut squash 'noodles'. Despite pulling the roast at 125*, it was a little overdone for my taste. I'll target 120 next time. It was delicious, nonetheless.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

The Tri-Tip is now in the slow cooker. Beef Stew! Of course as it cooks down some sausages will very likely get tossed in as well, and anything else I can find (lost and forgotten) in the back of the fridge.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Boatboy24 said:


> I also made some bread earlier in the day



That bread looks great.


----------



## ceeaton

montanaWineGuy said:


> That bread looks great.


I think he scanned a page out of his book, looks too perfect to eat. Tri-tip sounds good, I'm doing a chuck arm (shoulder) in the crock pot tomorrow for some beef stew, good time of the year for that!


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight is grilled cheese and chicken soup. My Thanksgiving cold has arrived.


----------



## ceeaton

Lasagna, the anti-turkey. To be served with fresh italian bread, don't know what the vegetable will be, if there will be one. Conserving room for the big meal tomorrow. Have to make three pies tonight since our main meal will be at 1 pm. It's 20 minutes a pound for turkey (not stuffed, can't get gluten cross contamination in the meat), right? Need to figure out when I've got to get up and put the bird in the oven.

Oh, forgot the important part, served with a nice Valpolicella.


----------



## Boatboy24

1) You already have your veg: there's a ton of tomato in that lasagna.

2) Turkey? In the oven? You have a WSM, what are you thinking, man!?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> 1) You already have your veg: there's a ton of tomato in that lasagna.
> 
> 2) Turkey? In the oven? You have a WSM, what are you thinking, man!?



1) your right, thank you!

2) I'm thinking fire management at 7 am tomorrow morning. I rarely if ever get to sleep in past 5:30 am. Plus it's supposed to rain. (I know, all cop outs)

I usually buy a turkey on sale right after Thanksgiving that becomes WSM fodder next week, when we get a nice day for smokin' (and drinkin').

Someday I'll tell the story on how a turkey I smoked secured my wife's hand in marriage (I'm serious).


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm doing the Thanksgiving bird on the WSM, along with a bone-in breast on the Performer. Got the pop-up canopy ready for the morning, if necessary.


----------



## geek

Domino's.....


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Domino's.....



Ha! DiGiorno here!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Ha! DiGiorno here!



And your calling me out on not smoking my bird tomorrow


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm smoking my bird tomorrow...


----------



## mennyg19

My brother's turkey. First time at it, so we'll see how it comes out.


----------



## Rocky

Interesting, Menny. Do you plan to roast the turkey on its breast for part or all of the roasting time? I know that there are many ways to approach this but we always roast the turkey on its back. Can you identify the herbs and spices you are using? Looks like paprika and parsley.


----------



## mennyg19

Rocky said:


> Interesting, Menny. Do you plan to roast the turkey on its breast for part or all of the roasting time? I know that there are many ways to approach this but we always roast the turkey on its back. Can you identify the herbs and spices you are using? Looks like paprika and parsley.




Honestly, I have no idea. My brother is the chef, I didn't touch it and I am not allowed to touch it until it's ready...


----------



## ceeaton

Oven roasted turkey (13.5 lbs), smashed taters, sweet taters, potato bread stuffing w/rosemary and thyme (S & G stuffing), green beans, GF gravy. GF pumpkin pie plus a regular PP and apple pie (granny smith's of course). Served w/Dry Creek Chardonnay and a beer (for me). 

Had my MIL down, missing my FIL who passed away this Spring. We'd usually plan on 5 lbs + of extra turkey just for him, he could really put the food down, but he was skinny as a rail.

I will be taking the carcass and cooking up a gallon or so of turkey stock to use for easy soup meals. Plan on turkey pot pie on Saturday or Sunday as time permits. Kids are already pining to go get the Christmas tree, yikes.


----------



## Elmer

Nom...nom...nom...


----------



## GreginND

Vegan gourmet #notttaditional

First course spring rolls with a twist. Picked red cabbage from the garden. 




Second course all about the mushroom. 




Third course. Agadashi tofu 




Four-Potatoes -American and Japanese




Fifth. Sunset squash soup with plantains. 




NUmber 5

Lentil load and cabbage pancakes.


----------



## ceeaton

Okay people. Some of us rely on this thread for dinner ideas. Not seeing a lot of activity here. It's the weekend, where are the pictures to make me hungry and motivated to try something new? Tomorrow is supposed to be a non-precipitation day around here, give me ideas what I can smoke (food wise, not weed wise) or grill. Much like a grill, charcoal isn't truly loved until it is burning. Give me ideas to love my grill and charcoal, it isn't hard, you can do it, I have confidence in you'all (or uzes'all if you live in Bawl-ti-more).


----------



## Boatboy24

@ceeaton: Ribs. Just ribs.


----------



## Amanda660

Burgers tonight! Long Horn & Charolais mix - grass fed steer! First burger will be in cast iron - kinda thinking this lean boy might hold up to the grill though! Gotta love a co-project with the brother-in-law!


----------



## ceeaton

Pot pie. Didn't have any left over turkey, so charcoal grilled two chicken breasts. Made the cream 'o chicken soup from turkey stock made Thursday night. Pie on the right is a bought GF product for my Celiac Son. I tend to not have the patience to put together 5 individual pot pies, so I just make a big one, no one ever seems to complain too much, because if they did they could make it next time.


----------



## dcbrown73

This was from last night. I use this book called the Flavor Bible to concoct stuff and it has yet to fail me. I went from a couple of decent foods I could make, to making foods I never thought I could make that actually taste really good. If you like to cook, I highly recommend it. (it is not a recipe book, it explains how and what flavors go very well together)

Thick bone in pork chop roasted in a dutch oven with garlic and onions, then topped with a fresh apple, ginger, sage, white wine and lemon juice puree. Scalloped potatoes covered with a rosemary asiago cheese, and an Arugula side salad.

I paired it with a bottle of my oaked Chardonnay.


----------



## Boatboy24

Almost the last of the Thanksgiving leftovers tonight. We still have turkey and gravy. But my Grandfather's sausage and mushroom stuffing, the Louisiana baked oysters, confetti corn and green beans are history. Still have a slice or two of pie left. But I may take care of that shortly. ::


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Almost the last of the Thanksgiving leftovers tonight. We still have turkey and gravy. But my Grandfather's sausage and mushroom stuffing, the Louisiana baked oysters, confetti corn and green beans are history. Still have a slice or two of pie left. But I may take care of that shortly. ::



I'd trade some apple or pumpkin pie for some of those Louisiana baked oysters, they sound delicious! (Grandpa's sausage and mushroom stuffing are running a close second)


----------



## Amanda660

T-Bone from Ferdonad. My sister-in-law is a bit sad but not I - thank you Ferdonad


----------



## GreginND

I made a delicious potato and lentil curry. Yum.


----------



## JohnT

Well I am back. 

I took a week off to spend thanksgiving with the wife's uncle and family. 

I did A ton of cooking and generally had a great time! 

On Monday, I made pork tenderloin au jus, Mushroom rice pilaf, and asparagus tips. 

On Tuesday, it was roast beef, mashed pot, green beans, and Yorkshire pudding, 

On Wednesday, the kitchen was closed! I cooked 5 pies and prepared the stuffing for the big day. 

On thanksgiving...

For appitizers, we had a 2 pound shrimp cocktail, asst cheeses and meats, chips/dip, chips/salsa, and pigs in a blanket.

For dinner, we had a 30 pound bird, stuffing, mash, gravey, roasted brussel sprouts, sweet corn, green bean casserole, parker house rolls, 

Dessert was a choice of apple (sugar free or with sugar), pumpkin (sugar free or with sugar), and cherry pie (all made from scratch). We also had a nice spice cake and fresh whipped cream.

on Friday, I made a killer turkey soup and also layed out the "day-after" sandwiches. 

On sunday, I made meat sauce. 

I was a little busy to take photos, but here is a shot of the bird (before and after) and a shot of the cherry pie..


----------



## GreginND

You have been busy! And that pie looks absolutely delicious.


----------



## geek

Pork chops, green beans and baked potatoes with cheese on them.


----------



## Stressbaby

ceeaton said:


> Okay people. Some of us rely on this thread for dinner ideas. Not seeing a lot of activity here. It's the weekend, where are the pictures to make me hungry and motivated to try something new? Tomorrow is supposed to be a non-precipitation day around here, give me ideas what I can smoke (food wise, not weed wise) or grill. Much like a grill, charcoal isn't truly loved until it is burning. Give me ideas to love my grill and charcoal, it isn't hard, you can do it, I have confidence in you'all (or uzes'all if you live in Bawl-ti-more).



http://saucyseattleite.com/2014/02/maple-black-pepper-smoked-salmon/

This recipe is awesome. My blog post: http://relatitude.blogspot.com/2016/07/daves-smoked-salmon.html

I use a Big Green Egg, which is challenging to keep down below 200F. This recipe would be even better if it were 4-6 hours around 150F.


----------



## ceeaton

Stressbaby said:


> http://saucyseattleite.com/2014/02/maple-black-pepper-smoked-salmon/
> 
> This recipe is awesome. My blog post: http://relatitude.blogspot.com/2016/07/daves-smoked-salmon.html
> 
> I use a Big Green Egg, which is challenging to keep down below 200F. This recipe would be even better if it were 4-6 hours around 150F.



I use a recipe loosely based on this:

http://barbecuebible.com/recipe/whiskey-cured-cold-smoked-salmon/

and substitute a rub from an older book of his: 

http://barbecuebible.com/book/barbecue-bible-sauces-rubs-and-marinades-bastes-butters-and-glazes/

I usually smoke it on the grill with one of the three burners on low, the rest off, and place the fish as far away from the heat source as possible, skin down on some foil. Every now and then I pat the top lightly with a dry paper towel to wick up some of the moisture from the burning propane. It isn't cold smoked but it makes a really good salmon in less time (hour or two on the grill).


----------



## Boatboy24

Stressbaby said:


> http://saucyseattleite.com/2014/02/maple-black-pepper-smoked-salmon/
> 
> This recipe is awesome. My blog post: http://relatitude.blogspot.com/2016/07/daves-smoked-salmon.html
> 
> I use a Big Green Egg, which is challenging to keep down below 200F. This recipe would be even better if it were 4-6 hours around 150F.



I take a similar approach, using this method. Sometimes, I'll add maple syrup or bourbon (maybe both). I don't cook it quite as much as suggested here in the link, but the concept is the same. Target cook temps in the low 200's.

http://virtualweberbullet.com/salmon2.html


----------



## JohnT

Went and got a tree yesterday. I also picked a bushel of "end of season apples, so I made a deep dish pie and have a crock of apple butter working.


----------



## Johnd

Dunno what's for dinner, but this is what I had for lunch!


----------



## JohnT

I COULD make a joke about how you wife will be surprised when you get home, but that would be in poor taste...


----------



## Johnd

JohnT said:


> I COULD make a joke about how you wife will be surprised when you get home, but that would be in poor taste...



You could, but we split 3 dozen between us.............................


----------



## Boatboy24

Gonna do some shrimp Pad Thai tonight.


----------



## TonyR

Oysters on the half shell are about the only thing I miss from my time living on the coast.


----------



## Boatboy24

Put some steaks in Sous Vide for about three hours. Added a little thyme, rosemary, and tarragon on each side. After the SV, gave then a little kosher salt and fresh ground pepper and finished on a hot CI skillet with EVOO and butter. Tots on the side and salad with a lemon garlic vinaigrette. Steak had some great carmelization but was evenly cooked throughout to a perfect med-rare. Delish!


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Boatboy24 said:


> Put some steaks in Sous Vide for about three hours. Added a little thyme, rosemary, and tarragon on each side. After the SV, gave then a little kosher salt and fresh ground pepper and finished on a hot CI skillet with EVOO and butter. Tots on the side and salad with a lemon garlic vinaigrette. Steak had some great carmelization but was evenly cooked throughout to a perfect med-rare. Delish!



Damn that looks good. I don't eat as much beef as I use to. The price a year or so ago, got me into pork more then I have ever eaten. A N.Y. Steak sure sounds good now though.


----------



## ceeaton

My brother had been waxing praises for a new place he found to buy mainly beef. They also have seafood, pork, ham, the normal stuff. Turns out it is about 8 minutes away from where I attended a mens group breakfast we have every couple of weeks. We normally leave around 8:45 am and the place opens at 9 am, so instead of heading towards home I figured I'd give it a look over. Prices aren't terrible, but the quality looks really great, so I got a small eye round roast for $3.99 lb and did it on the grill (using a method I just learned a month or so ago). Turned out really well, even in the wind we're having around these parts. Most of the family wants well done, but with an eye round roast there needs to be some "red" or it gets too tough, so I think I hit the sweet spot as further down the roast there will be overly cooked pieces for those who like their beef dead and overdone. Served with smashed taters (red skins with garlic/rosemary/salt/pepper/sour cream etc) and some petite green beans. I'm still drinking beer but plan on some Diablo Rojo from the Summer of 2015 afterwards, when I come down to the computer to drive the rest of you nuts on this site tonight, like I normally do on a Saturday night.


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice looking roast - reminding me I need to do another for lunch meat. And you do your taters just the way I like mine: red, chunky and with the skin in there. $3.99 is a pretty good price - that's what I pay at Giant. They have Prime grade for $5.99.

What is this 'method' you're using?

We're doing take out tonight. Been running all day and couldn't come to a consensus. Nearby 'Backyard Grill' has a little of everything. It is all good and they deliver. Done and Done!


----------



## ceeaton

The idea behind it, whether you do it on the grill, or on the smoker or in the oven, is to keep the meat in the 110 to 121*F range for as long as possible, as that is when the natural enzymes in the meat will work on tenderizing it, especially cheap tough cuts. If you are using the oven and can maintain a 130*F temp, great, but most can't. So you sear it on the grill and keep it as low as you can for as long as you can. On the grill, which is the method I chose, you sear it and then put it in an aluminum pan with holes in the bottom, in the back part of the grill, and try and maintain a 250-300*F temp for about 50 minutes or so, shutting it down when you reach an internal temp of 125*F, then let it rest in foil for 20-30 minutes. The pan acts as a heat shield to keep the outside of the roast from reaching doneness way before the inside. The idea is to get the inside done (med-rare, 125-130*F) before the outside gets too chewy and overdone. If you have time, you are supposed to use Kosher salt, garlic, pepper and rosemary to coat it and leave it in the fridge for 18 to 24 hours. I did it for 4 hours and you could definitely taste it in the finished product. It was incredibly tender, but a bit salty for my taste. All (and even the 9 year old) ate it and enjoyed it, which is rare around here.

Now, if you ask me if there is an easier way, there is, and it is the Sous Vide method you use. The only difference I see is that 1) I seared it before long term cooking (where you've been doing it after it's done) 2) your method is probably safer than leaving it in a 130*F oven uncovered since your food is sealed 3) I had to tend and worry about the temperature of the grill while you didn't, you have a probe and something to regulate the heat depending on the temperature in the cooking vessel 4) while tending the grill I was given ample opportunity to drink much beer, a definite plus, so I'll go with my method for now.


----------



## Boatboy24

Gotcha. With grilling, I used to sear, then move off the flames to roast. Several years ago, I read about the 'reverse sear' - slow cooking, then searing to finish. With tri tip, and other small beef roasts, I love using that method. A little more involved - especially if you're cooking over charcoal. You have to slow roast over low heat, then take the meat off the grill, give the fire a lot of air and get it going really well, then sear. But the results are good, and IMHO it is easier to take a fire from low to high, than searing a roast and then trying to get the fire to cool off for slow roasting. On a gasser, much easier to go either way. 

Sous vide is awesome, but I'm still very much trying to learn what is not enough and what is too much in terms of time. Last night was the longest I've gone with steaks, but I think it paid off. I've previously been doing an hour or so. 3-is hours last night worked great. And (sacrilege), I'm starting to like searing over screaming hot cast iron better than the grill.


----------



## geek

"Sous vide", something I need to learn about....


----------



## cintipam

Geek, you aren't alone. I had to google it. I already have a top quality Food Saver, so it's worth trying. Altho hubby is the meat chef. I'm next best thing to a vegetarian.

Pam in cinti


----------



## montanaWineGuy

cintipam said:


> Geek, you aren't alone. I had to google it. I already have a top quality Food Saver, so it's worth trying. Altho hubby is the meat chef. I'm next best thing to a vegetarian.
> 
> Pam in cinti



I just googled it also. Interesting. I had never heard of it. Something else to try.


----------



## ceeaton

@Boatboy24 , sounds like you have Sous vide converts, your mission is complete.

Was going to do a piece o' ham tonight, but decided it was a nice enough day (wind wise) so stopped at the local Giant on my way up to pick up my Son who substituted for someone who couldn't make it in today (actually, very nice of him, his stock has soared higher in my eyes, I think we're doing something right (my wife and I)). Only issue is I left a tight window to get something done on the Weber bullet. Aimed for a small chicken, but the best value was an 8+ pounder, so stoked up the charcoal (got it up to 475*F for a while) and got to smokin'. Used some merlot soaked oak cubes for flavor, just salt, pepper and rosemary on the bird itself. Figuring I'll get 'er done by 6:30 pm, so not overly late for dinner.


----------



## Boatboy24

I like the insulation on the bullet. Bird looks good.

I'd thought about doing an overnight pork butt this weekend, but we were just running around too much. Went with the pot roast for tonight (Ree Drummond recipe). Never been a huge fan of pot roast, but I saw this recipe and it sounded pretty good. I've gotta say: the house smells great right now.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I like the insulation on the bullet. Bird looks good.
> 
> I'd thought about doing an overnight pork butt this weekend, but we were just running around too much. Went with the pot roast for tonight (Ree Drummond recipe). Never been a huge fan of pot roast, but I saw this recipe and it sounded pretty good. I've gotta say: the house smells great right now.



The bullet insulation was a present from my brother from Cabella's a few years back. I found not to leave it laying around as the mice that occasionally winter over in my garage love it for nest building material. It adds at least 5*F, especially in windy conditions (where it adds 5+ degrees more). Bird actually tasted pretty darn good for as large as it was (was 1/2 off at the Giant, couldn't pass it over, was a Perdue bird, so nice yellow color and good flavor to boot).

So how did that pot roast turn out? Remember, pictures or it didn't happen!

That eye round roast I did yesterday made a great addition to a cheese omlette this morning. Never tried an overnight butt, but I do occasionally smoke one for two or three hours then finish it off in the crock pot (I know, smoker sacrilege).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> So how did that pot roast turn out? Remember, pictures or it didn't happen!



Pot roast was good. It is never the most photographic meal, but fills your gut and in this case had nice, savory flavor. So here's the one pic I took. Lots of 'earth tones', but it was enjoyable. Left it in a little too long, so it was more like pulled beef. But I'm OK with that. Parsnips, carrots and a few potatoes in the DO cooking with the meat. Red skin mashed potatoes to finish it off.


----------



## sour_grapes

Speaking of sous vide: did a rack of lamb from Trader Joe's this evening. 5 hours at 129 in my homemade sous vide rig, then broiled it to render the fat. Also made linguine with a homemade white sauce of garlic, cream, mushrooms, and sherry, livened up a bit with cayenne, soy sauce, and fennel powder. Awesome. Also, roasted broccoli with a garlic/lemon/olive oil marinade. All came out very nice, and washed down with my CC Showcase Amarone.


----------



## JohnT

The latest to fall off the truck???? Whole beef tenderloins at $4.99 a pound! I keep expecting a guy in a trench coat to say "pssssst.. Hey bud.. Commmere.. Wanna buy some meat? ".

The sale was on Sunday. Being the great husband that I am (and I do not mind bragging about it) I did all of the grocery shopping for the week on Saturday. I had no idea that tenderloin was on sale (Sunday) until the wife broke the news Sunday morning. 

I told the wife that I already had Sunday dinner planned. I was going to make a nice pot of brazed veal shanks with buttered noodles. I was SO looking forward to it (right up to the point where the wife told me about the tenderloins). 

When I told wife that Sunday dinner was already taken care of, she looked directly into my eyes and, with a "you poor ignorant fool" expression, asked "Wouldn't you rather have *tenderloin*?".

So, without any further words, I put the veal shanks into the freezer, and headed to the store.

I grabbed the two biggest tenderloins they had. Once back home, I trimmed and butchered them into twelve 2.5 inch filets, a 1 lb bag of meat scraps (for stroganoff), and two 2.5 pound "butt cuts" (for chateaubriand). 

So, for Sunday dinner, it was.....

Chateaubriand - Salt and pepper, then pan seared in olive oil/butter, finished off in a 350 degree oven for 25 minutes, then rested for 20 minutes. Came out a perfect medium rare!

To go with this was sautéed mushrooms, rice pilaf, and a nice garden salad.

Here is a shot of the Chateaubriand being seared.


----------



## ibglowin

That is an insane price! 

Cheapest I have seen it here is $8.99 a pound and that is in the reduced for quick sale meat bin!




JohnT said:


> The latest to fall off the truck???? Whole beef tenderloins at $4.99 a pound! I keep expecting a guy in a trench coat to say "pssssst.. Hey bud.. Commmere.. Wanna buy some meat? ".....


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> That is an insane price!
> 
> Cheapest I have seen it here is $8.99 a pound and that is in the reduced for quick sale meat bin!



So basically, @JohnT got tenderloin yesterday for about the same price that I got for Chuck.


----------



## ibglowin

Only in "Joysey"!


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> Only in "Joysey"!


 

You mean Joizee?

This was a loss-leader to draw in customers. 

They had a 1 per purchase limit. 

SO, I got two of them by simply splitting my groceries into two purchases.


----------



## ceeaton

Ham boner and taters (two types - I've never met a sweet tater I liked (same with the youngest daughter)). Small 4 lbs piece o' ham that I got when I bought the eye round roast on Saturday. Nice nasty 35*F rainy day, good for firing up the convection oven and warming the whole house up (since I'm cheap and like to keep the wine in the basement cool). Will also serve with some sweet corn (not on the cob, loose).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> ham boner...



whaaaaatttt!!!??? 

(quietly walking to the corner)


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> whaaaaatttt!!!???
> 
> (quietly walking to the corner)



Family colloquialism, ask my sister. 

I think it is derived from some song about what bone is connected to what bone that my brother learned in medical school, at least that is my best guess. Have @jgmann67 ask her, she lives right up the road and he and his wife see her more than I ever do.

I would run to the corner, or out of the house at this point... our family has that effect on people.


----------



## geek

Last night, for my 50th bday. Paella, empanadas, salad and good wine.


----------



## JohnT

happy birthday geek!


----------



## ibglowin

50! Why your just a baby around these parts! 

 



geek said:


> Last night, for my 50th bday. Paella, empanadas, salad and good wine.
> 
> View attachment 32867


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> 50! Why your just a baby around these parts!



Speak for yourself, old-timer. 

Happy Birthday, Varis!


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Speak for yourself, old-timer.


----------



## ceeaton

I resemble that comment and the picture.

Happy 50th Varis! It gets better every year after 50 since it is harder and harder to remember anything bad that happens. And as an added bonus AARP will start inundating your mailbox with junk mail trying to get you to sign up!


----------



## geek

Thanks all, feeling old already at 50 [emoji22]


----------



## ceeaton

Lazy Friday, wife made kids regular hand tossed pizzas, Dad got home, drank a few beers and then topped a premade pizza crust with some fire roasted pepper pizza sauce, a few diced red peppers, a tin of anchovies and a few shakes of red pepper flakes. Done in the convection oven at 450*F for 8 minutes, yum!

Now I have some time to start a cheap ingredient apple wine tonight. Should cost less than $20 for a 4 gallon or so batch (might be 5 if I find me sugar content is much above 12% PA).


----------



## sour_grapes

We often choose to go out to dinner once a week, usually on Friday. Even a moderate place, for burgers and a few glasses of wine, will set us back ~$60 or so by the time we are done. This week, I proposed we spend that same dosh on a luxury dinner at home. So we had an appetizer of deep-fried artichoke hearts with Parmesan and truffle oil, followed by grilled hearts of Romaine with a lemon/oil/garlic/thyme dressing. We then enjoyed a dinner of broiled ribeye steak with a Bobby-Flay-inspired honey/mustard/lemon sauce with goat cheese; pearl cous-cous with pepitas and pumpkin-seed oil; and roasted beets with a shallot vinaigrette. We washed this down with a bottle of Barolo (Trader Joe's, ~$20). Not sure I have ever had an actual Barolo before, but it was lovely!


----------



## ibglowin

Moroccan Chicken With Green Olives And Lemon!






Had some friends over for dinner last night and made this. To die for good! Served over Couscous with roasted almond slivers. Paired very well with one of the few remaining bottles of 14' RQ Sem-Sauv I have. The citrus notes in the wine went especially well with the citrus in the dish. Actually found bagged Meyer Lemons in the grocery store here in town. Made enough for leftovers for the coming week. 

On a side note we just got a new slide in LG Range with a full size convection oven. First convection oven for us and it did an amazing job on the chicken. Meat was fall off the bone tender yet the skin was crispy and golden brown on top. Looks pretty nice to boot!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> On a side note we just got a new slide in LG Range with a full size convection oven. First convection oven for us and it did an amazing job on the chicken. Meat was fall off the bone tender yet the skin was crispy and golden brown on top. Looks pretty nice to boot!



That does look good, but I bet the youngest kids would turn their noses up...very particular in a bad way sometimes.

On your side note, I got a convection Maytag because I was in a hurry (ours had died and I needed a replacement) and it was the last one they had, so it was ~$400 off. I am amazed at the difference it can make in certain dishes, especially pizza on a stone. I heat up the stone using non-convection, then hit it with the spurs (convection at 500*F). Almost as good as the grilled pizza, and the toppings are cooked really well. It also works well when you realize you have fallen behind on the main part of the meal and you need to catch up time wise.


----------



## Boatboy24

That sounds and looks really good, Mike. 

Tonight, we're grazing at a neighborhood holiday party. Should be fun. Food, wine, white elephant.


----------



## ceeaton

Peyton's favorite meal...


----------



## geek

Bday surprise party for me, LOTS of food and Don Amado wine everywhere.


----------



## ceeaton

Mmm, ziti...mmm meatballs...(what's between the ziti and meatballs?)

Do you get to keep the wine (or was it yours procured from your basement)?


----------



## geek

All the wine made home, there's egg plant in there, super good [emoji106]


----------



## ibglowin

*"City Grits" for Breakfast!*

Grits cooked with chicken broth, then smoked gouda worked in, bacon crumbles, fresh cracked pepper, garlic, scallions, fresh tomatoes.....


----------



## JohnT

On Saturday, the brothers called me and wanted to take me target shooting. Although I do not own a gun, my older brother has a 9mm and my younger brother has a 45. 

of course, my older brother insisted on paying for it, so I convinced him to let me take care of dinner (to be made back at his house). 

SOOOO, I arrived with a milk crate of food, went shooting, then came back to raid his wine supply and cook the following.. 

Potato leek soup with bacon, 
Frizzy salad with balsamic vinaigrette , 
2.5 inch thick porterhouse steaks with baked potatoes, sautéed mushrooms, and asparagus tips. 

3 of us went through 4 bottles of wine! What a great time!

Here is a photo of the steaks.....


----------



## JohnT

Chicken breasts were on sale. I picked up 4 HUGE BREASTS for only 7 dollars. My day was set.... 

7am - get the red sauce started. Used tomatoes that I canned myself.

9am - help the wife make cookies (it is Christmas after all) 

10 am - Pay the price for going shooting on Saturday (in other words, work off a new "honey do" list.

12noon - start cooking the chicken parm. The breasts were so big that I had to cut them (length-wise) into three 1/2 inch thick slices. I then pounded them with the "Thor-hammer". 

Then it was a flour dredge, egg wash, and bread crumb coating. Fried each piece until golden brown. Set them on the rack to drain. 

12.45pm - 15 minutes! just enough time to clean up after myself (took the wife years to train me in this), then it was "To the man cave"! to watch the eagles/red skins game. 

4:00pm - assembled the chicken parm and boiled up the pasta. Fed the wife while waiting for the packers / seahawks game. 

730pm - did some "sunday night chores" the tried to stay awake for the giants/dallas game. was sound asleep by halftime. 


The chicken parm was wonderful! I have not made that in a while, so I had that craving.


----------



## ibglowin

You must have dreamt all of this cause I am not seeing a single pic of it...........


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> You must have dreamt all of this cause I am not seeing a single pic of it...........


 
Sorry. I was too busy to click a pic.


----------



## GreginND

Yes, a complete meal. Why not?


----------



## ibglowin

That looks sorta like french fries........









GreginND said:


> Yes, a complete meal. Why not?


----------



## geek

Salmon filet, jumbo shrimp, veggies and potatoes; for us 5 and left over for tomorrow.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Salmon filet, jumbo shrimp, veggies and potatoes; for us 5 and left over for tomorrow.



Those shrimp look like small lobster tails? _Food of the Gods_ sized! I think you could stuff them like a pork chop.


----------



## GreginND

Mushroom and lentil soup. Full of umami.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Those shrimp look like small lobster tails? _Food of the Gods_ sized! I think you could stuff them like a pork chop.



They're definitely huge..


----------



## ceeaton

Looking for ideas. Had a phone call the other day and now am the proud owner of 6 1/2 lbs of Venison steaks from a deer harvested last Friday. No bones, very lean (as deer tends to be), cut down into individual muscle groups (ie. small steaks, a little bigger than a filet, but not super thin). My go to recipe is a marinate in red wine, garlic and some Worchestershire sauce for a few hours, then grill for a few minutes over really hot charcoal and serve pretty rare (as rare as the wife and boys can tolerate it).

Looking for an idea or two so I can lure my girls into at least trying it. All I hear is "it used to be bambi" type statements. I'm waiting to hear a comment about the neighbors dog or our outdoor cat here soon.


----------



## Amanda660

Its meat - leave out a few specific details (I guess that is still a fib so maybe a crappy option). If I had been told I was eating rabbit, deer, or FROG it would not have happened. Technically....I'm still not over the frog but it was delicious!


----------



## ceeaton

Amanda660 said:


> Its meat - leave out a few specific details (I guess that is still a fib so maybe a crappy option). If I had been told I was eating rabbit, deer, or FROG it would not have happened. Technically....I'm still not over the frog but it was delicious!



Too late, they know it is in the freezer. But that did work once when my wife was younger, much younger, and her Dad served them groundhog.


----------



## ibglowin

Easy peasy. Marinate in milk for 2-3 hours. Drain milk off and then get some fresh milk, egg, flour. Chicken fry it like any other chicken fried steak, serve with smashed potatoes and gravy. Veggie on the side. They will never know the difference if you don't tell them.



ceeaton said:


> Looking for an idea or two so I can lure my girls into at least trying it.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Easy peasy. Marinate in milk for 2-3 hours. Drain milk off and then get some fresh milk, egg, flour. Chicken fry it like any other chicken fried steak, serve with smashed potatoes and gravy. Veggie on the side. They will never know the difference if you don't tell them.



I like that idea, have to use GF flour and bread crumbs, but that's how I make my chicken for "Peyton's favorite meal" before I smother it in homemade sauce. I could do that and do a few pieces of chicken in case they didn't like it. Could also do Venison Parm...

Edit: found a nice link to something like you suggested: http://tabletop.texasfarmbureau.org/2012/01/chicken-fried-deer-steaks/


----------



## ibglowin

Well I am from South Texas originally and hunted deer all during my HS and College years. That is exactly how Mom made it and there was never any leftovers around our house!



ceeaton said:


> Edit: found a nice link to something like you suggested: http://tabletop.texasfarmbureau.org/2012/01/chicken-fried-deer-steaks/


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Well I am from South Texas originally and hunted deer all during my HS and College years. That is exactly how Mom made it and there was never any leftovers around our house!



I have been given the green light to try that one on Saturday (would Thursday night but my wife has her Biology final, so no go until the weekend). Same process but 1/2 venison, 1/2 chicken (potentially for the girls, just won't tell them there is a chicken fall-back).


----------



## ibglowin

Better start trying to pair it with something now!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Better start trying to pair it with something now!



Suggestions? I just opened up Dornfelder batch 18b (less oak than 18a which is still in the carboy) and I am surprised how drinkable it is, though the tannins are very tight (it's only 14 months old, 1 month or so in the bottle). Doesn't help I finished off a bottle of a Merlot blend where the tannins are not as fierce. I'll have to admit if this wine doesn't come around it will make a great cooking wine, but I think it will if I can exert some patience. Actually considering some Tannin Extra Riche in 18a, would be a nice complement to 18b at this point, but it's in the bottle and I'm too lazy to dose, wait and rebottle.


----------



## JohnT

For the tougher cuts, get out the meat grinder and grind it along with some bacon (to make it less lean), fennel seed, ground thyme, sage, garlic, and some black pepper. Instant Italian sausage. Great in a lasagna! No kid will refuse to eat lasagna!


----------



## geek

@ceeaton

Never tried deer before.....


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> @ceeaton
> 
> Never tried deer before.....



Well, offer a hunter some of your good wine and maybe they'll give you some!

Taste can vary depending on a lot of things. We live in a pretty heavy agricultural zone, so most of the ones around here are corn fed and pretty mild tasting (not real gamey). I think younger deer are much better tasting than older ones, especially an older buck that just went through the rut (when I get some of that I end up putting it on the smoker).


----------



## sour_grapes

I had a pork steak that I meant to start cooking via _sous vide_ yesterday for tonight's dinner, but I forgot last night. So, I come home a bit early and started a _cianghiale_ ragu. (See, for example, http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/recipes/debi-mazar-and-gabriele-corcos/ragu-di-cinghiale.html .) Also had browned Brussels sprouts and parmesan. Washed these down with my CC Yakima Cab-Shiraz and also a Columbia Crest Grand Estates Cab Sauv.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I had a pork steak that I meant to start cooking via _sous vide_ yesterday for tonight's dinner, but I forgot last night. So, I come home a bit early and started a _cianghiale_ ragu. (See, for example, http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/recipes/debi-mazar-and-gabriele-corcos/ragu-di-cinghiale.html .) Also had browned Brussels sprouts and parmesan. Washed these down with my CC Yakima Cab-Shiraz and also a Columbia Crest Grand Estates Cab Sauv.



Paul, so did you grind the pork steak or just dice it into smaller portions? That looks like a recipe worth trying since the kids all like a regular classic ragú using either ground beef or ground chicken, and those ingredients are pretty close (other than the dried juniper berries and sage).


----------



## ceeaton

Got home late, was thinking about other recipes I could use for some venison. So I decided to try some beef stroganoff. I figured if this worked out that substituting venison wouldn't really alter the dish, too much. Only issue was that I ran into a fellow winemaker at the Giant, and we did some catching up. I feel that after 50 you should be allowed to clog up the meat isle if you so choose, just getting in some practice. Then my younger brother brought over jgmann's PS samples (which was very nice of him) and we got to talking, which is amazing since my family is usually pretty quiet in general. So my dinner was served around 8:15 pm, and was quite good. Did some Pinot Grigio tastings along the way, which is the white wine I used to deglaze the pan while making the stroganoff.

And yes, I used fresh mushrooms, not canned.


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> So I decided to try some beef stroganoff.


 

Looks really good. How about posting the recipe?


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Paul, so did you grind the pork steak or just dice it into smaller portions? That looks like a recipe worth trying since the kids all like a regular classic ragú using either ground beef or ground chicken, and those ingredients are pretty close (other than the dried juniper berries and sage).



I just cut it into ~3/4" cubes. I did not realize that the recipe I posted called for ground. Most _cianghiale_ recipes I have seen call for chunks, plus long cooking times. I have had this dish a couple of times in Tuscany (yum!!), and the meat was NOT ground, at least on those two occasions.


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Looks really good. How about posting the recipe?



Okay, but I was drinking and it is thrown together from memory (how my Mom made it) with a few ideas from online recipes. First, avoid talking to wine making buddies in the grocery store, it made my dinner rather late, and we annoyed quite a few people in the meat aisle, where I found my first ingredient - beef prepped for stir fry (because I'm lazy).

1 lb beef chuck cut in strips, which I cut down in 1/3rds
2 TBS Worchestershire sauce/pinch of salt/pinch of pepper

place cut beef and sauce in glass container and set aside

1/2 stick butter (4 TBS)
1/2 large red onion diced
1 small yellow onion diced

sweat onions for a few minutes and add

1 lb portabella mushrooms (small) sliced
salt/pepper to taste and cook down mushrooms to exude liquid (covered)

remove onion/mushroom but leave liquid behind and add

beef which had a TBS or two of flour mixed evenly through (used GF so son could eat) and cook covered, occasionally turning meat until evenly browned and no longer red (3-5 minutes?) (At this point my brother came over and I lost track of exact time)

remove meat and add 

2 cloves garlic, minced

cook 3 minutes and deglaze with 1/2 cup of white wine (I used Pinot Grigio) to get brown leftover bits into suspension, then add everything back into pot and to that add

1/2 cup beef broth (I used a bullion cube in 1 cup water, so I used 1/2 of that)

and cook covered for 10 minutes, occasionally stirring. If it gets on the dry side add more of the stock, and at the 10 minute mark add the rest if there is any left over.

Test meat for tenderness, which if it isn't by now it won't be. Reduce heat to low, very low and add

1/4 cup cream (I used half and half)
1/2 cup sour cream

Stir and taste for seasoning (add additional salt and pepper if needed). Meanwhile strain that 1 lbs of thick pasta or egg noodles you've been cooking to al dente (I didn't have egg noodles, so used fettuccine snapped in 1/2 before cooking) and add it to the pot with everything else. Stir to incorporate goodies evenly on noodles, turn off heat and let sit a few minutes. During this time it should absorb the liquid goodness into the noodles.

On an aside, if kids aren't eating it, a hot pepper or three (or even red pepper flakes) adds a nice dimension to this dish.

It is great left over (was my lunch today). Should serve about 6 if there are a few kids eating.

I hope to try this with some venison instead of beef in the near future.


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night........ Pizza night as it is known around WMT!

First Pizza's cooked in the new LG Range with convection oven and it did not disappoint. 

First up is one that even @GreginND might approve of........ Onion, fresh chanterelle mushrooms (thank you Costco!) fresh spinach, kalamata olives, manchego and chèvre cheese (thank you again Costco.....)

Next we have a NM tradition, state pizza is the "Roadrunner" so we have a souped up version. Pepperoni, Italian sausage, green chile (hot), kalamata olives, manchego, chèvre cheese....... 

Pizzas were cooked to perfection in 10mins at 425 vs about 14 mins in a conventional oven. Crust was perfect. The wine...... You will have to check out the whats in your glass thread!


----------



## ceeaton

Mike, that crust looks perfect! Gotta love the convection feature on an oven. Just disappointed you didn't use any canned mushrooms.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pies look awesome, Mike. Need to see that crisp, bottom crust though.


----------



## sour_grapes

Those pizzas do, indeed, look very tasty.

I almost went for homemade pizza tonight, myself. Instead, wound up with boneless chicken thighs with a parsley/garlic/panko crust, served with a "pesto" of cilantro, garlic, and roasted pumpkin seeds; roast broccoli with lemon and fennel; and _tostones_. Eclectic, but delicious!


----------



## ceeaton

Meat Sir Loin O. Pork, being seared on the grill in an ice storm (25*F and rain mixed with sleet), nice day to cook inside and do wine related things. Wifey will be making a cake so we can celebrate our oldest Son's 18th birthday today! Almost couldn't fit the bone-in loin into the crock pot (was about 4.5 lbs but long on one dimension). Will be pulling it for pulled pork sandwiches and subs. Not sure what we are serving it with, but it's gotta be something we have in the house since none of us are driving anywhere until it warms up a bit, if it does.

Edit: "Honey I shrank the pork roast". Took an image when I rotated the roast just now. Pulled a small piece, is done but needs a few more hours to finish. Still nice and moist, always worry about it getting too dry with a sirloin cut, that's why I tend to not do it to completion on the smoker. A butt cut is better for that, don't have to open up the smoker to baste.


----------



## geek

@ceeaton

Man, I really need to stop by when I go and visit my buddy Bill @bkisel


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> @ceeaton
> 
> Man, I really need to stop by when I go and visit my buddy Bill @bkisel



Unfortunately he is 183 miles North of me. But when you do go to visit, let me know, because I'd love to meet up and invite you and Bill (and family) to our cabin in the canyon to drink some really good wine and eat some food on our porch, and watch the wildlife go by (which includes rafters and bikers depending on the time of the year). We also have room to sleep 16, though our beds are doubles and not queens.


----------



## Boatboy24

Was at a friend's for dinner last night. Chicken piccata, turkey lasagna, roasted peppers, an amazing salad. Still stuffed!


----------



## GreginND

''Twas a good night to snuggle by a fire and have pizza. (Yes, that's F)


----------



## ceeaton

Chicken fried venison (also fried chicken chunks for the girls). Served with garlicy mashed taters and green beans. Boys loved it. Wife said she'd eat it if on a desert island and she was starving, she liked the chicken better. Youngest daughter tried it, didn't like it. Oldest daughter has a nasty cold, not in the mood to try anything new. So as I suspected, a boys meal. I had packed the steaks up in fours, which is perfect, one for me and the 11 yr old, two for the strapping 18 year old. We have 5 packs in the freezer, youngest son is already asking for it again, maybe this weekend.


----------



## sour_grapes

Not as cold as Greg, but the high was only 4 F today. So, my mind turned to stew. Not literally, that is; I meant, my THOUGHTS turned toward a stew. Lamb shoulder, fennel, parsnip, mushrooms, etc. Turned out quite lovely on a clear, wintry day.


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> Chicken fried venison


 
Craig, How did you make the gravy?

Growing up, the one thing that would never fail to upset my dad was a kid refusing to eat. We had to clean our plate and (if offered something new) must try all that is offered to us. In fact, if we looked at something new, and announced "I don't want any", he would make us eat twice as much. 

I know, this sounds harsh, but Dad was a war refugee and lived a great deal of his childhood literally starving with no idea of where his next meal was coming from. That does something to a person.


----------



## JohnT

One day, my father was walking out to the back yard. We had this screen door with a spring closure that used to shut with a rather loud BANG. 

As my father walked out, he noticed a yearling fawn on our lawn. When he let the screen door close with the usual BANG, the deer looked up, and in a state of panic bolted. 

Unfortunately for the fawn, he did not see the fence post and rammed into it head first. Sad to say, he fell over dead as a doornail.

I saw dad approach the deer with a truly saddened look. I swear that I even saw a tear run down his cheek as he muttered "what a shame". 

Looking up from the deer, and noticing me, he yell "John, get my hunting knife". 

Not one to waste, he had the deer hung, dressed, skined, and butchered in under an hour. 

For the next several months, it was Bambi burgers, Bambi schnitzel, and Bambi stew. I have to say that this was the best deer I ever tasted!


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Craig, How did you make the gravy?



McCormick Gluten Free Turkey gravy. I had used the Bob's Red Mill flour I usually use for the gravy for the venison and chicken coatings, so I went the quickie way.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sing it with me. You know the melody.

Peyton Manning's favorite meal...


----------



## geek

Since we'll be driving to FL this Friday, today we're having our traditional Christmas Eve dinner here at home.

Just too much food [emoji4][emoji4]

Merry Christmas early to all...


----------



## ceeaton

How much do you pay that double of yours who is so thin when you are in some of these pictures? I'd weight 350 if I had all the food you always have around. 

Safe travels (you've taken more vacations in the last year than I have in the last 20) and say "hey" to @FTC_Wines when you see him.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Since we'll be driving to FL this Friday, today we're having our traditional Christmas Eve dinner here at home.
> 
> Just too much food [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Merry Christmas early to all...



A feast for 20+


----------



## JohnT

geek said:


> Since we'll be driving to FL this Friday, today we're having our traditional Christmas Eve dinner here at home.
> 
> Just too much food [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Merry Christmas early to all...


 
That looks great. So what time is dinner and do you want me to bring anything??


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> How much do you pay that double of yours who is so thin when you are in some of these pictures? I'd weight 350 if I had all the food you always have around.
> 
> Safe travels (you've taken more vacations in the last year than I have in the last 20) and say "hey" to @FTC Wines when you see him.



We break the "diet" once in a while.... but always try to keep my weight in the ~160lbs or so.

I am definitely seeing Roy @FTC Wines

We're just working out a day that is convenient based on his and my schedule. Roy is such a great person, we'll be trading a couple bottles for sure...



Boatboy24 said:


> A feast for 20+



And we were only 8 people total...


----------



## geek

BTW mods, it seems like the tag does not work when someone has a space in the user name?
For example: @FTC Wines


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> BTW mods, it seems like the tag does not work when someone has a space in the user name?
> For example: @FTC Wines



@FTC Wines:

@FTC Wines

Testing...


----------



## ibglowin

@FTC_Wines


----------



## dcbrown73

Was tagging users back ported to this version of vBulletin? That could explain the issue. The version we are running seems a bit long in the tooth.


----------



## ceeaton

Not for dinner, but for tomorrow's lunch at work. As usual, we pick a day and all bring in dishes to share between our department (ATS and FIS) and Prep (they process the stuff to get it ready for plates, then make the plates (I work at a printing company)). I traditionally make vegetable chili, since there are a few who follow that pattern of eating, and I'm the best cook up there (just kidding). This year I when I grabbed a green pepper my hand went right through it, so for something green (other than cilantro) in addition to the celery I added early on, I added some asparagus. Pretty much disintegrated, but I can tell it is in there. My beef substitute, as always, are ground portobello mushrooms. I cheated and used seasonings from a box of two alarm chili. Had run out of my chile powder and didn't have time to make up a batch (use home grown peppers, dried twice, ground without the seeds or skins, nice stuff) so the box of spices worked out nicely. Two types of beans (red kidney and black beans), two types of onion, a turnip, corn, a nice sweet red pepper and some canned diced maters. Will add the cilantro tomorrow when I reheat in the crock pot and will serve with a bag of tortilla chips and some Monterrey Jack cheese on the side (and some hot diced peppers).


----------



## ibglowin

Buffalo Chicken Soup!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Buffalo Chicken Soup!



Here I thought you took the picture....

http://paleoaholic.com/paleo/paleo-buffalo-chicken-soup/

Is this the recipe you used? Do you think you could mix it all together and put it in the crockpot on low for four hours or so? My wife asked me to ask you if the coconut milk mellowed out the cup of Franks sauce in the recipe. Guess I could make it and if she didn't like it I'd have breakfast and lunch for a few days....


----------



## ibglowin

Did not use the Coconut milk as we didn't have any on hand and didn't want to run to the store. I just used regular milk. You can always leave out the Franks and let people add it at the table.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Did not use the Coconut milk as we didn't have any on hand and didn't want to run to the store. I just used regular milk. You can always leave out the Franks and let people add it at the table.



Wifey went "ooh" when she saw it (good ooh), so might try and add 1/2 cup of the Franks and leave the bottle out for the boys and myself. Looks like it would make a nice meal soup when it is bitterly cold outside. I could do without the coconut milk anyway, but would add it if the dish would be sub-par without. Thanks for posting, great idea (and easy to make GF)!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Buffalo Chicken Soup!



Was thinking about this the other day when I did the Buffalo Chicken dip for our office potluck. I made some a while back (Think it was @Runningwolf that posted it). Wifey has been asking me to make it lately.


----------



## ibglowin

It was good but for some reason cauliflower and garlic didn't set well with me last night......


----------



## GreginND

Made a veggie hot pot meal. Finished with fresh homemade ramen noodles cooked in the flavored broth.


----------



## Boatboy24

Prime grade NY Strips for 11.99/lb at the local Giant? YES, PLEASE!!! Grilling that up with some roasted acorn squash, salad, and maybe some ho-made bread.


----------



## Boatboy24

All rubbed up and ready for the fire. Looking a lot like Christmas.

Edit: Adding a pre-rub pic so you can see the nice marbling on the strip steak.


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, final verdict is overall good. As expected, the outer portions were grizzly. But the main part of the steak was nice and tender. And I got lucky and cooked it well. 

A couple more pics. Steaks off and resting, then plated with acorn squash and some olive oil and rosemary oven fries.


----------



## Boatboy24

Doing a little rotisserie turkey for Christmas:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmD3rXUR1Tw[/ame]


----------



## Steve_M

Is it too late to ask Santa for one?


----------



## ceeaton

My sister loves her skin burnt crisp, that setup just might make her happy. Love all of the camera angles, well done (in more ways than one)!


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Baked Ziti with Sausage tonight. I've been watching the Sopranos, after starting my Capicola, and damned if they don't mentioned Baked Ziti all the time. I've never had it, but grew up on lasagna, which I guess is very similar.


----------



## ceeaton

Was at my MIL last night for dinner, so pizza night was moved to Christmas Eve. Here's a shot of two of them, we've gotta eat and run as we're supposed to be at Church in 62 minutes, be curious to see how this dash turns out...


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Was at my MIL last night for dinner, so pizza night was moved to Christmas Eve. Here's a shot of two of them, we've gotta eat and run as we're supposed to be at Church in 62 minutes, be curious to see how this dash turns out...



I'm assuming by the triangle of missing pepperoni, that one of the chirrens only eats cheese pizza. I used to make em like that too when mine were younger.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

This is probably the best food I've ever tasted. Blows Lasagna away.

Baked Ziti with some homemade andouille sausage, homemade Kabanosy Sausage patties and a bit of bacon.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> I'm assuming by the triangle of missing pepperoni, that one of the chirrens only eats cheese pizza. I used to make em like that too when mine were younger.



You are correct, sir.

I make it to order, every night, night after night after night...

Someday they will all have flown the coop, and I will still make three pizzas, one Gf, one regular w/pepperoni except on piece, and one with alfredo sauce and pepperoni, for my wife and I. I will then proceed to give a piece or two to any kid who is unfortunate enough to come down our street after dinner.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> You are correct, sir.
> 
> I make it to order, every night, night after night after night...
> 
> Someday they will all have flown the coop, and I will still make three pizzas, one Gf, one regular w/pepperoni except on piece, and one with alfredo sauce and pepperoni, for my wife and I. I will then proceed to give a piece or two to any kid who is unfortunate enough to come down our street after dinner.



Yup, know the drill well. Two in college now, my girls, and the surprise package boy is 10, got a little work left to do there. When they do start to leave, you'll be surprised how quickly you get used to it.......


----------



## sour_grapes

We had a lovely Christmas eve dinner of cheese/charcuterie appetizers; first course of steamed mussels, some home made bread, and main course of Julia Child's _boeuf bourguignon._ We had some merlot/raspberry granita for dessert. It was all scrumptious!


----------



## ibglowin

And then they do.....

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYkzRYhlw_U"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYkzRYhlw_U[/ame]



ceeaton said:


> Someday they will all have flown the coop......


----------



## Boatboy24

@sour_grapes: you had me at mussels. But you killed me with everything else. Nice meal!


----------



## Boatboy24

We went a little non-traditional and hit a local Japanese steak house after church. We had a reservation (thank goodness, party of nine), but the place was packed! More than I've ever seen it. I went with filet and scallops, which came with miso soup, a shrimp appetizer, fried rice, veggies and a salad. I'm stuffed to the gills! Kids had a blast watching the chef perform his tricks and produce numerous fireballs. Good times.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> And then they do.....



Thank you. I needed a good cry. I gotta be more careful what I wish for.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, I have that song on my iPod in the car and when it comes on every few months or so it is guaranteed to bring a tear or two. All three of our girls have been out and on their own for for years and years. Our youngest turns 30 in March. Time went by way too fast and especially at this time of year you wish you could go back in time for a day or two.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Yep, I have that song on my iPod in the car and when it comes on every few months or so it is guaranteed to bring a tear or two. All three of our girls have been out and on their own for for years and years. Our youngest turns 30 in March. Time went by way too fast and especially at this time of year you wish you could go back in time for a day or two.



Yup, tried to sit in the room with the youngest two this morning. Hard to compete with their tablets and new headphones (headphones that were on my wife's car this morning at 5 am, those neighbors!). 

Back to the cooking/dinner side: Making a GF pumpkin pie for desert, hoping the clove in that marries up well with the ham we'll do later. Got a request from the oldest daughter for corn bread, youngest daughter wants Parker House type rolls, so I'll be a'cookin' all day today. Still a bit early to crack a beer, I'll try and wait until noon.

Now I'm searching for a unique (ie. that we haven't made yet) sweet potato recipe to surprise my wife with (I really don't care for the sweet spuds, like the standard ones better). She has to work today so no help with dinner (which is fine with me, kitchen is mine haha!), kids don't get to open presents until she gets home. Pretty soon the youngest two will start hounding me with "when does Mom get home", sorta like when you take a long trip and they say "are we there yet" and your just leaving the driveway.

Pictures at 6 or so...

Edit: Did some baking today...Ham in the oven. Two types of taters and a vege to come.
Edit2: Sweet taters and Ham images. Also did some red skinned mashed taters (w/sour cream and cream cheese, a bit of onion powder) and broccoli (also known as "trees" around these parts).


----------



## ibglowin

The main event from last nights Christmas feast! Did a reverse sear. Slathered in softened Irish butter then lots herbs de Provence, S&P. Into the oven at 200F for 4 hours and pulled out and tented for 30 mins to rest, then back in the oven for 10 mins at 500F to sear. Served with roasted fingerling potatoes, fresh green bean casserole with chanterelle mushrooms, sweet potatos, fresh cranberry sauce. Fantastic meal!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> The main event from last nights Christmas feast! Did a reverse sear. Slathered in softened Irish butter then lots herbs de Provence, S&P. Into the oven at 200F for 4 hours and pulled out and tented for 30 mins to rest, then back in the oven for 10 mins at 500F to sear. Served with roasted fingerling potatoes, fresh green bean casserole with chanterelle mushrooms, sweet potatos, fresh cranberry sauce. Fantastic meal!



BTW, that looks perfectly done, especially for a big piece o' beef like that. I'm giving you a golf clap, you just can't hear it from your place.


----------



## Boatboy24

We feasted last night, and yesterday. Started out at MIL's with Ina Garten's lasagna. If you've never had this, google it and try it. I've been enjoying it for years and almost can't eat any other lasagna. Several different cheeses, including goat cheese, which gives it a wonderful, creamy tanginess. Sausage, and a ton of basil. Great stuff. At Mom and Dad's, one of my sisters put together a great charcuterie platter, and we also had a few other apps. My dad absolutely nailed a tenderloin on the grill. Cooked it perfectly all the way through - perfect medium on the ends and med-rare in the middle. 

Just back from a grocery run and Giant has NY Strip loin roasts for $4.99/lb. I grabbed one and will be cutting it into steaks shortly, then shrink wrapping individual steaks with the Foodsaver for future use. I love this time of year. Will probably go back for a rib roast later and do the same for some ribeyes.


----------



## Boatboy24

A pic, because it did happen.


----------



## ceeaton

Clouds went away and the temperature went up (above 60*F), so I knew I wanted to grill, just didn't realize I still had some charcoal left in the bag, so did some burgers on the Smokey Joe. Topped with bacon and sharp cheddar cheese, yummers. Served with a cold beer (burrrrrp).


----------



## JohnT

so, 

Made chicken parm again on Friday (12/23).

Had 10 people to feed on 12/24, so I did some serious cooking.. 

Prime rib: cooked to 113 degrees, then covered with tin foil, then towels to trap heat. Let rest for 1 hour and internal temp was 130. Slightly over done, but still nice. 

Made yorkshire pudding, roasted potatoes, glazed carrots, porcini mushroom au jus, sautéed mushrooms, and parmesan crusted brussel sprouts to go with it. I made up 2 pumpkin pies and 1 "no sugar added" apple pie for dessert. 

On Christmas day, it was stuffed turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, sweet corn, and green bean casserole. 

I gave myself a break on 12/26. We went out with some friends to this really nice high-end northern Italian restaurant. I had fried calamari, bolognese sauce over house made fettuccine, then a chocolate lava cake with vanilla gelato for desert. 

Yesterday, I noticed just how JAM PACKED my fridge was. so it was "day after" turkey sandwiches and my home made turkey soup for dinner. yum. 

Sorry, no pictures. I did all of the cooking and had very little help. No time to click a pic, so you will simply need to trust me.


----------



## Boatboy24

Honey-garlic shrimp with stir fried veg and soba noodles.


----------



## Kraffty

Cookbook quality photo. Looks great


----------



## ceeaton

I have done it...it's alive!

Ever since my youngest Son has been diagnosed with Celiac, we've been looking for a stromboli alternative, but we couldn't find a GF dough that you could work with to complete the stromboli. By accident my wife picked up a GF cinnamon roll/bread mix called Chēbē, and he loved it, plus it was like a soft regular dough, not real sticky and held together pretty well. 

So I was drinking one night (very rare) and started searching the fountain of truth (the internet) and found that the company makes several other products, one that includes a pizza dough. So tonight I attempted two stromboli, one GF and one regular. This had been one of the few meals we all ate without a hot dog on the side or some other aberration. 

Hey Mikey, he liked it!!! Woo-f'n-hoo!

Plus at 9.3 grams of carbs per ounce of boli, he was able to have some GF pudding and a glass of milk to round out his meal! He's happy, so I'm happy. My day has been a success, and lately that has been rare.

@Kraffty - @Boatboy24 's picture is from an online cookbook. He hates showing up the author of the recipe so he just posts their picture.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Cookbook quality photo. Looks great



Came from the website where I got the recipe. 

http://www.thecookingjar.com/honey-garlic-shrimp-skillet/


----------



## Boatboy24

The beginnings of a big batch of meatballs. Cooked up some sausage as well (and some goes into my meatball mix). All is simmering in a big pot now full of my homemade sauce. Dinner soon…


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> The beginnings of a big batch of meatballs. Cooked up some sausage as well (and some goes into my meatball mix). All is simmering in a big pot now full of my homemade sauce. Dinner soon…



I was worried you were on the "Rocky" diet with those raw eggs and the raw meat.

Always in the mood to use leftovers and not pitch them, I came up with the brilliant idea to make a ham and pineapple pizza for dinner tonight. The ham is entering the stage of becoming trash can fodder, but I figured it's salted and smoked, it's good for 5 or 6 days in the fridge. Hand made crust as always, canned sauce though, ran out of my frozen sauce I made last summer, I'm very sad I didn't make more...


----------



## Boatboy24

Final result:


----------



## GreginND

Toor dal with chapatis. Yum.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Slow roasted pork ribs, streamed brown rice with herbs, and 4 bean salad for supper. Freshly brewed coffee and homemade gingerbread cookies for dessert.


----------



## Kraffty

Chicken tortilla soup, all the garnishes and cornbread doctored up with jalapeños, cheddar and corn


----------



## geek

Well, everything pretty much...LOL

Pork, yellow rice, black rice, different types of salad including potatoes salad, ripen plantain, Cuban "ropa vieja", and I forgot a few dishes because I'm drinking too much "caipirinha" [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

Not your Grandma's Black Eyed Peas.....

Hoping 2017 is better than 2016.

Happy New Year's "y'all"!


----------



## GreginND

Mike, that looks amazing! I grow the Pink Eyed Purple Hull pea variety in my garden.


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks Greg,

If anyone is interested I mostly followed the recipe I found from the Food Network and tweaked it to my liking.

Black-Eyed Peas with Bacon and Pork


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Thanks Greg,
> 
> If anyone is interested I mostly followed the recipe I found from the Food Network and tweaked it to my liking.
> 
> Black-Eyed Peas with Bacon and Pork



I was surprised when I clicked on the link and it wasn't an Emeril Lagasse recipe, that seems right up his alley. IT DOES LOOK GOOD though, making me hungry!


----------



## Boatboy24

@Kraffty: Do you have a recipe you can share for that soup?


----------



## JohnT

Thursday - Leftover Turkey Soup and Turkey sandwiches (Again). 

Friday - Leftover Turkey Soup and Turkey sandwiches (YET AGAIN!). 

Saturday - Had a nice filet mignon and lobster tail dinner with some friends. 

Sunday - The wife made leftover prime rib beef stroganoff. 

Monday - I actually cooked! I made a nice meat sauce (ground pork, veal, and beef, diced onions, carrots, red bell peppers, celery, and garlic, and about a pound of sweet Italian sausage). Served it over spiral pasta. YUM!


----------



## ceeaton

Com'on, three days without a post. I know @JohnT 's covered several days, but that doesn't count for the rest of ya. Let's see some cold weather dishes, some stews, some pasta, some home made breads....

Fryday, pizza day. Did what I thought was going to be a small crust (1/2 cup liquid, 1 1/4 cups flour, etc) and it filled out a 12 inch pan after cooked no problems. Nice crust, olive oil, sauce, freshly grated romano, diced cotto salami, provolone/mozzarella cheese, oregano on top. Crust is incredible as I got out the rarely used pizza stone, burned the dust off, and cooked the pizza at 475*F. Soft yet perfect mouth feel.


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night (Pizza night) Part Deaux!

A usual NM "Roadrunner" Pizza. Pepperoni, Italian Sausage, Green Chile', lots of Costco Parm on top......

And a bottom crust picture for my little friend........


----------



## Rodnboro

Can you guys share your dough recipe? I tried canned dough last week that turned into a sticky disaster.


----------



## ibglowin

I use this one from Bobby Flay.


----------



## sour_grapes

Visiting friends out of town. Made an awesome marinated and grilled ribeye, along with Caprese salad, green salad, and braised/glazed butternut squash. Yum Yum!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Visiting friends out of town. Made an awesome marinated and grilled ribeye, along with Caprese salad, green salad, and braised/glazed butternut squash. Yum Yum!




That sounds delish Paul, pics?


----------



## ceeaton

Other than my older daughter, rest of the family is at a b-day party. Asked my daughter what she wanted for dinner, she didn't care, so I suggested some cheese steak subs, which she agreed to. Beef minute steaks (steakums), green and red peppers, onion, mushrooms and Terranetti's sub rolls (local Italian baker). In place of cheese wiz (normal philly cheese steak topping) I used Velveeta with jalapeno slices, nice flavor.


----------



## JohnT

The annual event at our local grocery store is the Can-Can sale. I take advantage every year and get (just about) a year's supply of canned goods. Stocked up on cans of crushed tomatoes (I was down to my last can), stock, coffee, soups, soda, mushrooms, assorted veggies, and tomato paste. 

Got home, got the can goods unloaded and put away. HMMMM, what to do about dinner??? 

Got it (finger snap)! Something that I have not made in quite some time. Something that is, perhaps, one the best things I make. Something rich and filling! 

Started by making my own sauce. Sautéed some onion, garlic, and red peppers until soft. Added 3 cans of crushed tomatoes. Then added a palm ful of dried basil, a shot of fennel seed, and then 4 teaspoons of sugar. Let that cook for 3 hours then added 2 cans of tomato paste. Continued to simmer until thick and yummy! 

Now for the main dish... EGGPLANT PARM!!!!! 

I peel them (only a neanderthal would make eggplant parm with the skins on) and then made thin slices. I then layered each slice between paper towels to get rid of as much moisture as possible. I let that sit for about an hour. 

Then it was flour/egg/breadcrumbs for each slice and fried until golden brown. They were drained on a wood board. Was pleasantly surprised that frying up all of that eggplant took only 90 minutes.

I then assembled the dish in layers (like a lasagna). Each slice got a spoon of sauce and a thin slice of motz cheese. Every 3 layers got a dusting of garlic powder, parm cheese, pepper, dried basil, and a touch of red pepper flakes. When I reached the top, I spooned a nice bit of the sauce, and more motz. I then baked it at 325 for 90 minutes, then let it sit for 20 minutes to rest.


So, in the end it was... 

3 cans of crushed tomatoes, 
2 cans of tomato paste, 
4 cloves garlic, 
1 medium onion, 
1 small red bell pepper, 
4 teaspoons sugar 
1 tablespoon fennel seed 
3 tablespoons dried basil 

then: 

3 large eggplants 
2 pounds of motz cheese, 
10 eggs, 
2 pounds of bread crumbs, 
some flour, 

*and most importantly*.. 

1 bottle of my 2014 Montepulciano (for the chef). 

Words can not describe just how delicious this turned out. It was firm and packed with flavor! How can anyone ever want sauce from a jar?? The wine choice was ideal, full bodied and really shown through the richness of the eggplant. 

AND YES, I TOOK SOME PHOTOS THIS TIME!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Swedish meatballs and mushroom gravy with mashed potatoes and lingonberry jam.


----------



## sour_grapes

I made a pork and pasta dish, just kinda made it up. I was jonseing for a brandy/cream sauce, and decided to use pork for the protein. So, I bought a pork tenderloin, cut it into medallions and seared those. Then I sauteed shallots, mushrooms, and garlic, then flambeed this with brandy and sherry, then added heavy cream, thyme, fennel, truffle oil, etc. Served over angel-hair pasta. Delish. I made a side of beer-braised cabbage. (These did not go too well together, but there were other reasons I wanted to make cabbage this evening.) Washed this down with a Bogle Chard.


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken Souvlaki with tahini/yogurt sauce and oven roasted 'taters. Pairing with the LR Carrusel.


----------



## ibglowin

Needed a "red chile" fix tonight so came home at lunch did my workout and then brought out the crock pot and made a nice batch of "Carne Adovada". Slow cooked pork butt, red chile (powder and crushed), oregano, onion, cumin, garlic, salt. The aroma was intoxicating when I came home this afternoon!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Needed a "red chile" fix tonight so came home at lunch did my workout and then brought out the crock pot and made a nice batch of "Carne Adovada". Slow cooked pork butt, red chile (powder and crushed), oregano, onion, cumin, garlic, salt. The aroma was intoxicating when I came home this afternoon!



Is that sour cream or yogurt it is being served with (white stuff under the cilantro)? Looks and I think would smell awesome, need to think about that one, I think the kiddos would eat that, they are sick of turkey taco meat. Your wraps look nice and fresh and soft and warm and...Heck, now I'm hungry and about to go to bed.


----------



## ibglowin

Sour cream to take some of the heat down a notch or two! LOL


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Sour cream to take some of the heat down a notch or two! LOL



Cool (literally). Wasn't sure as I read that the traditional version sometimes fermented the pork with the bacteria (non-dairy) to preserve it. I guess a quicky fix to add the sourness of that process is to add a greek yogurt to the finished product.

I like crock pot dinners as I can help my wife out time wise in the evening using some extra time in the morning waiting for my youngest daughters bus to show up. Plus I don't ever remember making a crock pot meal and not having a really tasty end product. Thank you for the great idea!


----------



## sour_grapes

A simple roast chicken, following Cafe Zuni's wonderful recipe: http://www.eater.com/2013/10/8/6362421/zuni-cafes-roast-chicken-for-two Also, risotto and roast brussels sprout halves with parmesan. I am experimenting with adding spices/herbs below the detection limit to add to the complexity of a dish. The risotto was flavored with some coriander, and the brussels sprouts had lemon juice and truffle oil. One of my beautiful dining companions ID'ed the truffle, but the rest went unidentified.


----------



## Boatboy24

Italian style meatloaf with sautéed cauliflower and pasta.


----------



## ceeaton

Chicken parm without any chicken. Half of the dish with turkey breast fillets, the other half with venison. Used the 4/C gluten free seasoned bread crumbs, deep fried in canola oil yesterday, hung out in the fridge overnight and assembled this morning. The turkey was good but the venison was fork tender, the boys really enjoyed it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Photos now:


----------



## JohnT

Over the past growing season, I really got into canning. I canned several types of pickles, peach, strawberry, fig, and blueberry jams, pickled hot cherry peppers, a TON of crushed tomatoes, and some pickled/sliced jalapeno peppers. 

The one thing I decided to try was canning my own apple pie filling. There is an orchard right across the street from me and the owner will sell me a 25 pound box for just $10. 

I made so much that I sent the wife to the dollar store for some Christmas themed buckets, and made up goody buckets of home canned goods for the family as gifts. This worked out wonderful since I really do not know what to get everybody and will not (flat out refuse) to give out gift cards or money. 

This really work out great. They all realized that they were getting gifts from the heart and it all seemed so well received. 

About a week later, one of my cousins texted me to tell me that the apple pie filling was great, but not sweet enough. Having a spare box of ready made pie dough, I decided to give it a go last weekend. 

Knowing that the filling was not sweet enough, I made a simple glaze out of confectioner's sugar and water. I spread that over the top of the pie once it came out of the oven. 

The pie was yummy, but very watery. I think that I will mix in a bit more sugar and a couple spoons of corn starch before I bake another one. 

Anybody have a really good canned pie filling recipe??


----------



## Amanda660

My canned version is a little runny as well so I started freezing pie filling. Not great for gift giving but amazing for home or when you need to whip out a pie. I use my old school Betty Crocker cookbook recipe. One afternoon of work equals easy pies all winter. Key is freezing them in the shape of the pie pan.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

JohnT said:


> There is an orchard right across the street from me and the owner will sell me a 25 pound box for just $10.



In my area there are several high producing apple trees not on private property. Anybody can pick from them. I must have picked a 100 pounds over the months of August and September, and never saw another person or saw any evidence of anybody else picking. 

This year lots and lots of apple wine, and will venture into apple cider also. Loving it!


----------



## JohnT

montanaWineGuy said:


> In my area there are several high producing apple trees not on private property. Anybody can pick from them. I must have picked a 100 pounds over the months of August and September, and never saw another person or saw any evidence of anybody else picking.
> 
> This year lots and lots of apple wine, and will venture into apple cider also. Loving it!


WOW! 

The price of that apple wine would be too much for me to ignore. It might even justify the purchase of a bigger truck!!!


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Once I had started making wine, information from others fast became available. Everybody wants my wine to be a success.  I had hoped to encourage others to start the hobby, but free wine bottles, fruit, and information on where to find and pick wild berries is just as good.


----------



## Boatboy24

Making Sous Vide Steak Diane tonight, along with redskin mashed potatoes. Any ideas for a veg?


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Making Sous Vide Steak Diane tonight, along with redskin mashed potatoes. Any ideas for a veg?


 

sautéed asparagus would be my choice.

Let me ask, Is sous vide really worth the additional effort and expense?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Making Sous Vide Steak Diane tonight, along with redskin mashed potatoes. Any ideas for a veg?



How 'bout spicy green beans? I use a recipe from Michael Ruhlman, but here is an accessible one: http://whatsgabycooking.com/spicy-garlic-green-beans/



JohnT said:


> sautéed asparagus would be my choice.



John, it is January! Where do you think that asparagus is coming from ?  Probably Peru. Eat something more seasonally appropriate! 



> Let me ask, Is sous vide really worth the additional effort and expense?



IMHO, yes. I played "sous vide fairy" this Christmas season. I assembled 4 cheap temperature controllers, which cost me less than $20 a throw, and gave them out to random friends and family members. I followed this design: http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=195713 These can be used to control a crock pot, for inexpensive _sous vide_ access.

As I have opined before, I like _sous vide_ for two uses. One is to perfectly cook steaks that are _already_ tender, so you are assured of getting them rare or medium rare through them. The other is for controlled "braising" of cuts that you would normally braise, like shanks or brisket or, my favorite, short ribs. You can cook them to a lower temperature (but long enough to get falling-off-the-bone tender), and so they are still moist.


----------



## geek

Shrimp, veggies, tostones, white rice and good wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> How 'bout spicy green beans? I use a recipe from Michael Ruhlman, but here is an accessible one: http://whatsgabycooking.com/spicy-garlic-green-beans/



Well, I went with the 'seasonally appropriate' acorn squash. Will definitely try that green bean recipe though - sounds good.


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> sautéed asparagus would be my choice.
> 
> Let me ask, Is sous vide really worth the additional effort and expense?



I'm still feeling my way through SV, but so far, yes. As Paul noted, the 'control' aspect is very appealing. I can cook two very different cuts of steak at two different sizes and be assured that I'll 'nail it' as far as doneness on both of them. From a timing perspective, it is very helpful too. I can keep the meat in SV while getting all the other stuff ready, including the grill (or a hot pan). Once I'm ready, it is a quick 2-4 minutes on the grill for a finishing sear, and we're ready to eat - everything done at the same time. 

I think an hour or two (or more) in SV even for a good steak like NY Strip, Ribeye or Filet make an already good steak, very good.


----------



## Brian55

ibglowin said:


> Needed a "red chile" fix tonight so came home at lunch did my workout and then brought out the crock pot and made a nice batch of "Carne Adovada". Slow cooked pork butt, red chile (powder and crushed), oregano, onion, cumin, garlic, salt. The aroma was intoxicating when I came home this afternoon!



Care to share the recipe for this one? Looks good!


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, @JohnT: Tonight was the first time I've ever made Steak Diane (or eaten it, for that matter). It was outstanding - quite possibly the best steak dinner I've had. And at the table, my wife asked: "Did you use that contraption where the steak sits in the water before you 'cook' it? Because when you do that, the steak is so tender!". So, that answers my question right there. Little Miss "I'm super picky about my steaks" approves and noticed when I started using Sous Vide. I had a NY Strip, and did a filet for her. Both were in the SV for a little over 90 minutes before I seared in a cast iron pan to finish. Had a fantastic crust, and a perfect med-rare finish all the way through.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> OK, @JohnT: Tonight was the first time I've ever made Steak Diane (or eaten it, for that matter). It was outstanding - quite possibly the best steak dinner I've had.



Why can't I like this 3 times!?   

What temp did you choose, Jim? And you are right, an hour or two in SV makes even tender steaks more tender, due to the action (as you probably know) of the natural enzymes in the muscle (cathepsins), that work their magic at low temperatures+time, but are destroyed at high temps. I have taken this too far on several occasions, however, and served red mush for dinner!

On a different note, I have trouble getting away from the meal-planning paradigm of 1 protein, 1 veg, 1 starch. It looks like that may be your model, too. However, unlike you, I count winter squash in the "starch" category!


----------



## sour_grapes

I am in the final stages of cooking this, but I am making:
-Broiled lake trout with chermoula (parsley, cilantro, paprika, cumin, lemon, salt, garlic, siracha)
-pearl cous-cous with onions, garlic, lemon, and parsley
-spicy green beans (cumin, red pepper, garlic)

Can't wait!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Why can't I like this 3 times!?



Maybe they can make that an option?



sour_grapes said:


> I am in the final stages of cooking this, but I am making:
> -Broiled lake trout with chermoula (parsley, cilantro, paprika, cumin, lemon, salt, garlic, siracha)
> -pearl cous-cous with onions, garlic, lemon, and parsley
> -spicy green beans (cumin, red pepper, garlic)
> 
> Can't wait!



I can't believe they haven't made that upgrade to the site I requested...I give a lake trout dish a minimum of 5 likes!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> What temp did you choose, Jim?



I went with 131. Recipe called for 135, which was too much, IMHO. Normally, I go with 125, but that is with searing on the grill, and I leave it a little longer on the grill.

And yes, winter squash is as much a starch as it is a veg. But sometimes, you just don't feel like a salad.


----------



## ibglowin

Brian55 said:


> Care to share the recipe for this one? Looks good!



*Carne Adovada (slow cooker)


3-1/2 lbs. pork shoulder or butt, (remove excess fat cut in 1-inch cubes) 
 2 c. diced onion 
4-5 cloves crushed garlic 
4 c. chicken broth or water (enough to cover pork)
 1 T ground cumin 
1 T. dried Mexican oregano 
3 oz. crushed chile 
3 oz. ground red chile,  
2 tsp salt, 2 tsp ground black pepper (if you use chicken broth you won't need any salt more than likely)

Combine all ingredients in crock pot, stir. Cook on high for 4-5 hours until meat is tender or 7-8 hours on low. (don't shred the meat too much)
You can thicken the chile with Wondra if you want a more gravy like consistency (just before serving)*


----------



## Boatboy24

Doing an abbreviated version of chicken piccata. No lemons, so I'm sautéing chicken with capers and olives. A little butter and EVOO. Capellini and a salad. Washing it down with my 2104 juice bucket Viognier.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Doing an abbreviated version of chicken piccata. No lemons.......


----------



## ceeaton

Went to the Weis Market while my grains were converting from starches to sugars, found some wings on sale which the kids love and haven't had since before Thanksgiving, so dinner was purchased and eventually cooked. Happy kids are usually good kids.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pancakes and bacon. What do I pair that with?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Pancakes and bacon. What do I pair that with?



https://www.dogfish.com/brewery/beer/beer-breakfast


----------



## JohnT

Saturday, I made veal shank and Mushroom stew served over gnocci. 

- In a cast iron pot, brown 6 veal shanks in butter.
- remove shanks and sautee 1 shallot and 1 small onion. 
- add 1/2 pound of shitaki, button, and cremini mushrooms and sautee, 
- add 1/4 cup of reconstituted porcini mushrooms (with the liquid). 
- return veal shanks to the pot. 
- add 3 cups of veal stock
- put pot in oven and cook to 2 hours at 325. 

WOW, was this good. 

On sunday, I made up some potato salad and fired me a chicken. 

Both dishes make great leftovers. Enough to eat off of them for the remainder of the week.

Here is a shot of the veal stew...


----------



## Boatboy24

That stew sounds awesome.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

A first for me. 5lbs turkey breast in the crock pot. So moist and tender. Usually I use the outdoor smoker, but with it being so cold out, this seemed the way to go. Might be the way from now on.


----------



## GreginND

Some recent meals. 

South Indian cooking has been at the forefront of my mind lately. 

Spinach and mushroom curry. 




Here us some jeera rice (cumin rice). 




Mexican black beans and rice. 




Middle East - How about some hummus?




Korean japchae




Lentils with vegetables and homemade fermented jalapeño sauce. 




Chinese. Stir fried veggies. 




Vietnamese spring rolls. 




Pizza anyone?




Toor dal with chapatis.


----------



## ceeaton

GreginND said:


> Some recent meals.
> 
> South Indian cooking has been at the forefront of my mind lately.
> Spinach and mushroom curry.
> Here us some jeera rice (cumin rice).
> Mexican black beans and rice.
> Middle East - How about some hummus?
> Korean japchae
> Lentils with vegetables and homemade fermented jalapeño sauce.
> Chinese. Stir fried veggies.
> Vietnamese spring rolls.
> Pizza anyone?
> Toor dal with chapatis.


How do you eat all that food in a day and not blow up like a balloon?


----------



## geek

Dammmm, those dishes look appetizing...


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Another Ziti dish. My head is swimming. Some Salsa rather then spaghetti sauce. 1/2 turkey + half seasoned Pork sausage, and extra cheese.


----------



## ceeaton

Had some left over pulled chicken thighs that we did in the crockpot yesterday, so since it was a make-your-own meal night, I did up a batch of pulled chicken nachos, with some diced peppers, jalapeño cheese and taco sauce, yum!

Edit: looking at the picture, it isn't evident but there is a ton of chicken under all that "stuff". Was very good and very filling. Served with a cheap beer, yearning for a home made kegged beer which isn't quite ready yet.


----------



## geek

It was delicious [emoji39]


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks to Greg I had a hankering for curry tonight. Made my favorite (Trader Joe's simmer sauce) green curry (with chicken) served over jasmine rice with fresh lime and cilantro......


----------



## sour_grapes

I wish I had Jim's camera, because this looked much better in real life than it does here.

DW is away tonight, so I made a "bachelor dinner." I fried up a chuck eye steak; this is a flavorful cut that has a small bit of gristle in the center, therefore depressing the price. My effort was a _little_ underdone. I seared it hard for 3.5 minutes/side, but the inside was mooing. I wouldn''t quite call it Pittsburgh rare (Hey! How yinz doing!?), but you can see it from here. While the steak was resting, made a shallot/mushroom/sherry pan sauce that came out delish.

Also made J. Kenji López-Alt's semi-smashed potatoes. If you haven't had these yet, give 'em a try. These are like the potato version of _tostones_. You quarter your potatoes, simmer them for 20', then smash them flat (using a mallet, your fist, a cast-iron pan...), then fry them crisp on both sides. Finally, sauteed up some endive with garlic, then braised with yet more cheap sherry.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I wish I had Jim's camera, because this looked much better in real life than it does here.



Most of the time, my pics are coming from my iPhone. Though I do break out the DSLR from time to time. 



sour_grapes said:


> I fried up a chuck eye steak; this is a flavorful cut that has a small bit of gristle in the center, therefore depressing the price.



Shhh... Don't let the secret out. 



sour_grapes said:


> Also made J. Kenji López-Alt's semi-smashed potatoes. If you haven't had these yet, give 'em a try. These are like the potato version of _tostones_. You quarter your potatoes, simmer them for 20', then smash them flat (using a mallet, your fist, a cast-iron pan...), then fry them crisp on both sides. Finally, sauteed up some endive with garlic, then braised with yet more cheap sherry.



These sound a little like Ree Drummond's 'Crash Hot' potatoes. Yours look awesome.


----------



## ibglowin

Best "gourmet burger" I have made to date was a mixture of chuck steak and boneless beef short ribs. Had the butcher custom grind it for me. Your secret is safe with me! 



sour_grapes said:


> I fried up a chuck eye steak; this is a flavorful cut that has a small bit of gristle in the center, therefore depressing the price.


----------



## ibglowin

That looks a lot like Costco take home ribs!



geek said:


> It was delicious [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 33643


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> That looks a lot like Costco take home ribs!



You and I cannot deny we love Costco and we know their products....


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, Yep. We have taken home a few racks of those as well! We have been working on a container of the Costco smoked pulled pork. That stuff is amazing and so easy as well.










geek said:


> You and I cannot deny we love Costco and we know their products....


----------



## montanaWineGuy

ibglowin said:


> LOL, Yep. We have taken home a few racks of those as well! We have been working on a container of the Costco smoked pulled pork. That stuff is amazing and so easy as well.



Pulled pork in the slow cooker is amazing and simple. And a pork shoulder is cheap too. Great Sloppy Joes and the main ingredient in the best chili you'll ever taste.

I just started some ribs. Hours from now I'll be in rib heaven and have it with some reheated Ziti from yesterday.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> LOL, Yep. We have taken home a few racks of those as well! We have been working on a container of the Costco smoked pulled pork. That stuff is amazing and so easy as well.



Never tried that pulled pork, will check it out, tips?


----------



## ibglowin

It comes in a cryovac plastic container. Fully cooked and shredded. Just reheat in microwave and add BBQ sauce to your liking. We serve it as pulled pork sandwiches with the usual sides. 

What makes this especially good is it is SMOKED! 



geek said:


> Never tried that pulled pork, will check it out, tips?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> It comes in a cryovac plastic container. Fully cooked and shredded. Just reheat in microwave and add BBQ sauce to your liking. We serve it as pulled pork sandwiches with the usual sides.
> 
> What makes this especially good is it is SMOKED!



You have a kamado - fire it up.


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, I know, kinda hard to do it when its raining/snowing though!



Boatboy24 said:


> You have a kamado - fire it up.


----------



## Boatboy24

Burger night. Started with some 80/20 ground chuck. Played 'clean out the spice cabinet' and added some Emeril's steak rub (basically Montreal Steak Seasoning), what was left of two small jars of BBQ rub, dried parsley and some Woosty sauce. 

Went freezer diving and found remnants of my last batch of bacon, which I thought was all gone. Good thing I have another batch curing now that'll get smoked this weekend. Also grabbed some tots - ya gotta have tots. 

Grilled them up over charcoal and some spent french oak cubes. Then topped with cheddar and a slice of tomato and served on a brioche bun. Sitting fat and happy right now.


----------



## vernsgal

Tonight it's Swedish meatballs and lingon berry jam


----------



## Boatboy24

vernsgal said:


> Tonight it's Swedish meatballs and lingon berry jam



We just got that from Blue Apron a couple weeks ago. It was good.


----------



## ibglowin

One of my favs.....


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was boneless, skinless chicken thighs, cooked piccata style. And, yes, Jim, I used lemon juice!  All told, there was butter, garlic, shallots, white wine, lemon zest, lemon juice, parsley, and capers in the pan sauce. Came out well. Plain white rice, and some roasted halves of HUGE brussels sprouts, covered with parmigiano-reggiano. Washed down with a fat chard.


----------



## Boatboy24

Not sure yet, but I have a hankering for steamed, spiced shrimp and hush puppies.


----------



## JohnT

vernsgal said:


> Tonight it's Swedish meatballs and lingon berry jam


 
Did you make them from scratch (or did you go furniture shopping - lol)?

If from scratch, is it possible to post the recipe?


----------



## GreginND

Stir fried rice.


----------



## Johnd

GreginND said:


> Stir fried rice.
> 
> View attachment 33674



Every so often, my wife would happen by while I was browsing the forum, a couple of times she spotted the pics of your meal preparations and wanted to see them. She's the clean eater in the family and keeps me balanced. Regularly now, she asks "what's the guy from North Dakota eating tonight?".


----------



## GreginND

Thanks, John. That's very kind. I'd be happy to cook for anyone who stops by our way up here.


----------



## vernsgal

JohnT said:


> Did you make them from scratch (or did you go furniture shopping - lol)?
> 
> If from scratch, is it possible to post the recipe?



The recipe is definitely easier than their instructions lol


Ingredients
For the Meatballs

2 large eggs
1/2 cup heavy cream
1-1/2 cups cubed white sandwich bread, crusts removed (you'll need about 4 slices)
1 pound ground pork
2 garlic cloves, minced
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1-1/2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 pound ground beef (85% lean)

For the Sauce

2 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 tablespoons all purpose flour
3 cups low sodium chicken broth
2 tablespoons packed light brown sugar (see note below recipe)
1 cup heavy cream
1-1/4 teaspoons soy sauce
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 tablespoon lemon juice, from one lemon
Finely chopped parley, for garnish (optional)

Instructions
For the Meatballs

Preheat the oven to 325. Line a baking sheet with aluminum foil for easy clean-up and place an ovenproof baking/cooling rack over top; spray the rack very generously with nonstick cooking spray.
Whisk the eggs and cream together in a medium bowl. Stir in the bread and mash until no large bread chunks remain. Set aside.
In a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, beat the pork, garlic, allspice, pepper, salt, and baking powder on high speed until smooth and pale, about 2 minutes, scraping bowl as necessary. Add the bread mixture to the mixing bowl and beat on low speed until combined (so it doesn't splatter), then increase the speed to high and beat until smooth and homogeneous, about 1 minute, scraping the bowl as necessary. Add the beef and mix on medium-low speed until just incorporated, about 20 seconds, scraping the bowl as necessary. Using wet hands, form the meat mixture into 1-1/2-inch round meatballs and place on the prepared rack. (The mixture is very sticky and wet hands help; keep wetting your hands as you go). Bake for about 20 minutes, until just done.
Note: You'll notice that the rack will leave little marks on the meatballs but they will not be too noticeable once the meatballs are covered with sauce.

For the Sauce
While the meatballs are cooking, make the sauce. In a large sauté pan over medium-high heat, melt the butter. Add the flour and cook, whisking constantly, until flour is golden and fragrant, about 1 minute. (Careful not to burn; it goes from golden to burnt quickly.) Whisk in the chicken broth, getting rid of any lumps. Add the brown sugar and bring back to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium and cook, whisking and scraping down the sides of the pan occasionally, until sauce is slightly thickened and reduced, about 10 minutes. Add the cream, soy sauce and pepper and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium and cook, whisking and scraping down the sides occasionally, until the sauce is thick enough to coat a spoon, about 10 minutes. Add the cooked meatballs to the sauce and simmer, turning occasionally to coat with the sauce, until heated through. Stir in the lemon juice, taste and adjust seasoning if necessary, then serve. 

This is the recipe I follow except I don't bake them I do them in a fry pan and for the sauce I add 1T of flour


----------



## Johnd

GreginND said:


> Thanks, John. That's very kind. I'd be happy to cook for anyone who stops by our way up here.



You never know, a slight detour on my next SD pheasant hunt could easily get me lost, hungry and thirsty, in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Merrywine

Spaghetti bolognese with asiago


----------



## ceeaton

Merrywine said:


> Spaghetti bolognese with asiago



That makes me hungry (and I already ate tonight). Yum!


----------



## GreginND

I've been craving falafel for a while now and decided to try to make it myself for the first time. I think it was a success. Easier than I thought and so tasty. I didn't have pita but used sone fresh grilled tortillas with cucumber and tomato, lettuce and a lemon tahini sauce.


----------



## Boatboy24

Roast chicken, oven taters, green beans and 'Mad Max' gravy.


----------



## zalai

After dinner ( burger and fries ) I had one of my favorite Hungarian dessert ,Chestnut puree . 
Ingredients : chestnut , sugar , vanilla and rum . Topped with whipped cream .


----------



## JohnT

zalai said:


> After dinner ( burger and fries ) I had one of my favorite Hungarian dessert ,Chestnut puree .
> Ingredients : chestnut , sugar , vanilla and rum . Topped with whipped cream .


 

WOW. just WOW!!!! 

My grandmother used to make something like that. Do you have a recipe?


----------



## JohnT

I was all alone on Saturday (wife went out). 

After taking a beating at the grocery store (see my nest post below), I decided that I was overdue for a real treat. 

I made meat sauce (using equal parts ground pork, beef, and veal). Also added some fried up some sweet Italian sausage and let that all simmer for 4 hours. 

Got some frozen, generic garlic bread to help sop up all that goodness!

A nice petit sarah to go with it. 

I ended up eating too much and eating too late. The dreaded acid reflux robbed me of a good night's sleep. I guess that this is the price I had to pay for eating something so yummy.


----------



## JohnT

I know that this is a long post, but please indulge me. 

On Friday, with the wife away for the weekend and not much to do, I was texting my brother that I was bored, so, he invited me over on Sunday. "It will be great", he said, "we'll cook, we'll eat, we'll belch, and we'll watch football. Heck, I will even allow a couple of primative grunts in between". 

This sounded great to me. I even suggested prime rib. This was my first mistake. 

That decided, My brother then asked "Should I invite the other members of the family?" After some thought, I said "Sure". This was the second mistake.

Now, normally getting my family to attend a dinner, even if plenty of advanced warning is allowed, is like trying to herd cats. Figuring that we might get lucky if 1 or 2 would attend, and also figuring that a prime rib roast is too big for just 2 people, he texted out an invite to the whole family.

My brother and I formed this plan at 11pm on Friday evening. By 11:15pm, I had a total of 11 folks wanting to attend. I forgot that herding cats is no problem if you are directing them toward a large tuna (or prime rib in my case). We all agreed on 2pm as the time. Arrive a 2pm, and diner will be at 3pm to be followed by football afterwards.

So Saturday was spent at the local grocery store. I checked with "my guy" (Mr. PSSSST! Hey buddy, c'here), and, unfortunately, all of the truck doors we in perfect working order. In other words, I had to pay..... 

F U L L P R I C E ! ! ! ! 

Well, a promise is a promise, and an invite is an invite. I picked up 5 ribs of certified angus prime rib for $135.00. 

Once the roast was in hand, and the butcher shaking his head in disbelief while giving me that "this guy is nuts" look (I told the butch that I had lost bet with my brother just so that he would stop laughing at me), I rounded out my menu.. 

-A 2 pound shrimp cocktail (Hey, I was in it this far so why not?) 
-Cream of mushroom soup 
-Romaine salad dressed in a balsamic vinegrette with pickled beets, glazed walnuts, and a warm panko/goat cheese patty. 
- Prime rib, Yorkshire pudding, sautéed mushrooms, twice baked potatoes topped with melted cheddar, and steamed string beans.
- For dessert, my aunt brought Lemon Pie and Carrot cake. 
- My cosine brought beer. 

So, there you have it. Total grocery bill $283.15, but I was happy and looking forward to what bloomed into a "big event". 

On Sunday, got some laundry out of the way, showered, put on my “official chef’s jacket”, then packed up the car with groceries, and my new knife bag… 

Note: I have been wanting a knife bag for years. After Santa failed me this year I simply ordered one on Amazon. This thing is SOOO cool. I can have all of my knives safely with me as I trash other people’s kitchens. 
(See pictures below). 

I got to the brother’s house by 9am and cooked straight through until 2pm. Everything was timed perfectly. The roast came out of the oven at the same time that the Yorkshires came out. We were all set.. I just wished that more than 2 people showed up. 

2pm, I waited… 3pm, still I waited. Most ended up coming around 3:30pm. I still had two stragglers, my niece and her fiancé, who I texted at 4pm and asked if they are still coming. 

Now, get this. This is how she responded… 

“I am at work, I will get there when I get there.”

My initial reaction was sheer blinding RAGE!. Seriously? “I will get there when I get there”? After spending a small fortune, the time spent planning, cooking my butt off for a good 5 hours, and after holding a roast for over an hour, this is what she says?? I was so exhausted and upset! She never said she had to work on Sunday. She never even offered a time when I asked here! How unbelievably inconsiderate!!! 

After collecting myself, I decided that there was no way I was going to hold dinner another moment. After all, if she plans to “get there when I get there”, then I figured that she can "eat what she can eat". We got through the soup and salad course when my brother begged me to wait. Having calmed down a bit, I agreed. 

To make a long story even longer, we ended up eating the roast 2 hours late. I was completely ruined. The Yorkshires tasted stale, and the roast was not even barely warm. The meat rested too long and ended up being dry and over cooked. Such a waste!! 

To make things worse, my Niece never even offered a “thank you for dinner” or even an apology for being late! 

I need to calm down again. 

Here are some photos of the roast and my new knife bag. Sorry, no photos of the actual dinner.


----------



## geek

@JohnT I'm going to drop by sometime in the future.... ::


----------



## Tnuscan

@JohnT You have the knife bag do you own a boat? LOL, when I saw the knife bag rolled out, I thought of the show.


----------



## Rodnboro

Boatboy24 said:


> Not sure yet, but I have a hankering for steamed, spiced shrimp and hush puppies.




I have a good shrimp recipe if you're interested.


----------



## Boatboy24

Rodnboro said:


> I have a good shrimp recipe if you're interested.



Bring it on! Please.


----------



## Boatboy24

@JohnT: sorry the dinner didn't work out as planned. 

My wife (of all people) did that to me just last week. At 6:45, she checked in and asked what time dinner would be ready. I told her 7:20. At 7:15, I heard her upstairs getting into the shower!! I'd already postponed the dinner at her request and I wasn't about to do it again. I just called the kids to the table and started eating at 7:20 as planned. ::


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> My initial reaction was sheer blinding RAGE!
> I need to calm down again.



My SIL is much like your niece, every event with my wife's family usually has her arrival time in question, and it is never early. I feel your pain John.

What method do you use to calm down? I try and breathe like they taught us when we took birthing classes 18 years ago, seems to work for me but it didn't work for my wife at the time. It usually gets me laughing at myself and that is what does the trick. I need to get better at anger management before it kills me. You'd think with four kids I'd be a pro at it by now...


----------



## Rodnboro

Boatboy24 said:


> Bring it on! Please.



Cast-Iron Party Shrimp

Dry Seasoning Mix

2 teaspoons cayenne pepper
2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1 teaspoon dried rosemary leaves, crushed
¾ teaspoon dried thyme
½ teaspoon dried oregano

Other

4 dozen large shell-on shrimp (about 2 pounds)
½ pound (2 sticks) plus 2 to 4 tablespoons butter
2 to 3 teaspoons minced garlic
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1 cup chicken stock
¾ cup beer, at room temperature(drink the rest while cold)


1.	Make the dry seasoning mix.
2.	Rinse the shrimp and drain well.
3.	Melt the ½ pound butter in a large cast-iron skillet. Add the garlic, Worcestershire, and seasoning mix. Add the shrimp. Stir lightly or shake the pan back and forth for about 3 minutes. 
4.	Add the remaining 2 to 4 tablespoons butter (to taste or preference) and stock and cook for 2 minutes. 
5.	Add the beer and cook for 1 minute.
6. Remove from heat and let it rest for 3 minutes.
7.	Stir and serve.

This works best cooked at a medium temp. 
We have tried it served with pasta, rice, and various types of bread. It's all good.
Credit to Carrie Morey of "Callie's Biscuits" in Charleston SC


----------



## ceeaton

First night of the kids finishing dinner. Wifey goes to my MIL for dinner after work, then Chemisty class, I don't get home until around 6 pm from work/grocery shopping. Wanted to do a frozen part of a pork loin (the really big ones from 500 lb pigs) in the crockpot, but worried about it drying out. So I left it partially frozen and wrapped it in bacon (you can never go wrong with bacon). Added some cider vinegar, water, onion, salt, pepper and a pinch of thyme. Oldest Son did some smashed taters and petite green beans for sides. Was a hit, 1st image was from this morning, 2nd was what was left when I came home, yikes, I think they liked it! Last image was my pork, bacon and sauerkraut sandwich (with wing sauce) and a glass off of the porter keg I kegged last night. Still needs some time for more carbonation, but still mighty tasty for a 16 day young beer.


----------



## Amanda660

Working on our Valentines tasting dinner menu. Tonight: Split Pea Soup with Kielbasa. I think I have one winner. On to the next course....


----------



## Mismost

@JohnT....I don't do anger management...I do dinner at the time I said dinner would be served. I cook, we eat when I say we eat. Trust me, I have made everyone in the family mad at some point in time.

Guess what? Everybody tends to have their happy butts in their chairs at 6:00...we are talking to God at 6:01 and diving in at 6:02. If you're there, pass the gravy. If you ain't, you may not get gravy. 

If someone isn't there, that is not my problem. Yes, I am the a-hole in the family and am very good at it too! Now, what ticks me off...when my brother says dinner at 6 and we eat at 9:30. I have to admit....pour lots of good liquor, make them wait 3 1/2 hours and they will chew the butt off a road killed skunk and swear it was the best dinner they ever had. (I always stop for a burger on the way over).


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was smashed/fried taters again, and "Stomping at the Savoy braised cabbage for sides. The protein was boneless/skinless chicken thighs, seared and then finished with a sauce of: garlic, lemon, wine, Kalamata olives, capers, heavy cream, stock, cayenne, and fennel. It was easy on the taste buds, let me tell ya!


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> What method do you use to calm down?


 

UHHH... CEEATON... What is the theme of this website??? (LOL)









Mismost said:


> @JohnT....I don't do anger management...I do dinner at the time I said dinner would be served.


 
That is going to be me from now on (that is if I ever decide to do a big dinner again).


----------



## Boatboy24

Used up the last of Sunday's roasted chicken.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was polenta with plenty of blue cheese; swiss chard braised with chicken stock, onions, and ancho chili; roasted cauliflower florets, smothered in oil/butter with cumin, garlic, and coriander; and a bone-in pork rib chop, seared hard, then smothered with a red wine/demiglace sauce. (My DW reminded me that I had laboriously made demiglace a year or more ago, and froze individual servings of it to form the backbone of a sauce some day in the future; today was that day for one of the nuggets!)


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Used up the last of Sunday's roasted chicken.



That really looks


----------



## Tnuscan

JohnT said:


> UHHH... CEEATON... What is the theme of this website??? (LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That is going to be me from now on (that is if I ever decide to do a big dinner again)*.



@JohnT , go ahead and do a big dinner and pour Welch's for all those that didn't show. And the niece gets a larger glass. 

This way you still get through the Pearly Gates.


----------



## ceeaton

Grilled cheese on grilled bread. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...-a-grilled-cheese_us_588b7f5be4b0b065cbbb97a4

Very good. Smoked paprika is key. Served with a draft Porter.


----------



## geek

Feast at my friend's Italian restaurant , antipasto, big burger and chicken wings.
Washed with my Passport Sauvignon Blanc Muscat wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

Dang! @geek and @ceeaton are eating well tonight. 

I did a seared pork tenderloin wrapped in prosciutto; served with white beans, pancetta, escarole, tomatoes and orzo. OK, we went to Brio - but it was good!

Started with a Santa Margherita Pinot Grigio, then moved on to a Sketchbook Pinot Noir with the tenderloin.


----------



## sour_grapes

Pizza night! First, I made deep-fried artichoke hearts with Parmigiano-Reggiano and truffle oil. For the pie, I tried something a little different. I made a crust much thinner than usual (about 1/2 as thick), and I made a white pizza instead of tomato. Mozz, Monterey Jack, ricotta, and a little blue cheese. Topped with fried mushrooms, fried onions, sauteed garlic, olive oil, and seasonings. Cooked up to crisp in a 500 deg oven. Quite lovely! Washed down with a Selection International Argentinian Malbec.


----------



## Boatboy24

Not a white pizza fan, but yours sounds great. And I especially like a thin, crispy crust.


----------



## GreginND

Buffalo cauliflower bites. Super tasty.


----------



## ibglowin

What's for Breakfast!

We stumbled onto Costco Kirkland (real) Bacon Crumbles over the Holiday's and have been having so much fun finding uses for them. This is made from the same bacon that Consumer Reports just labeled their highest rated (for taste) and a best buy as well. Large bag that has a zip lock closure and will stay fresh in the fridge for months is only $10.99. I have used them in Grits, Pizza, Eggs, Hamburgers (with blue cheese) and todays was Belgian Waffles with bacon crumbles!


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> What's for Breakfast!
> 
> We stumbled onto Costco Kirkland (real) Bacon Crumbles over the Holiday's and have been having so much fun finding uses for them. This is made from the same bacon that Consumer Reports just labeled their highest rated (for taste) and a best buy as well. Large bag that has a zip lock closure and will stay fresh in the fridge for months is only $10.99. I have used them in Grits, Pizza, Eggs, Hamburgers (with blue cheese) and todays was Belgian Waffles with bacon crumbles!




My wife stumbled across those wonderful bacon crumbles last year about this time. We love them. They are so much better tasting than traditional bacon bits. We put them on just about everything also.


----------



## Boatboy24

Speaking of bacon: I just finished slicing up the belly I smoked on Sunday. Vac sealed up a few bags - a larger one for an upcoming ski trip.


----------



## ibglowin

Have made those a couple times and they are indeed amazing!



GreginND said:


> Buffalo cauliflower bites. Super tasty.


----------



## geek

Those cauliflower really look like chicken..!!


----------



## ceeaton

The older kids are away this weekend. So the younger two got to pick their dinner. Fried tilapia for the boys and fried chicken fingers for the girls. I served mine on a bun with an impromptu batch of homemade tartar sauce and some swiss chard with onion, shallot, smoked paprika, bacon and chardonnay.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Homemade chicken soup on a chilly western PA day, sorry no pics, it didn't last long!


----------



## Boatboy24

Boys both wanted to invite friends over for dinner and a movie. We ordered pizza and are watching 'The Secret Life of Pets'. Laughing though, as my youngest invited a girl.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Steak and mushroom pie, numerous cups of strong hot tea and sticky toffee pudding for dessert. Total contentment. Sigh.


----------



## vernsgal

Curried chicken. There is rice hiding under there lol but because I put potatoes in my curry, I don't have much rice


----------



## sour_grapes

5-hour braised chuck roast (i.e., pot roast), with onions, 'shrooms, and carrots. Going to serve over egg noodles, with a side of braised green kale (coriander, fennel, smoked paprika).


----------



## ibglowin

Had some Avocados that I didn't want to go to waste since they will soon be going to $2 a pop so I decided to do Fajita's on the grill, both beef and chicken. Ho-made Guac and it all was washed down nicely with.....


----------



## GreginND

Gnocchi with garlic tomato sauce. Yum.


----------



## ibglowin

Chicken Marsala with fresh shrooms! Slow cooked in the crock pot, (there is some smashed potatoes in there somewhere. 

Fresh spinach (pan steamed) with a little EVOO and balsamic vinegar on the side.


----------



## ceeaton

I think the flavor would be deeper and more complex if you used some PA canned mushrooms 

Seriously though, I never have tried that dish on smashed taters...wonder if the kids would like that option better? I can cook it with the shooms but I have to remove them for all but my oldest daughter. Then we get double and triple servings of them, yum!


----------



## ibglowin

My first exposure to Chicken or Steak Marsala was at Carrabba's Italian Restaurant and they served it with garlic mashed potatoes. Awesome combination IMHO!

Its easy enough to make from scratch but I pushed the weekday easy button and used a chicken marsala simmer sauce (pre packaged) but I added a package of fresh shrooms into the mix when I got home from work, then simmered until they were done. Easy weeknight dinner!


----------



## ceeaton

Easy is a good thing. Plus degree of difficulty doesn't always make for better flavor. My oldest Son is serving dinner tomorrow night, so I seared the $3.29 pork bone-in sirloin roast (I think it was like 0.59 per lb off the back of the truck), which is sitting in foil in the garage at 25*F cooling. I'll toss it in the crock pot tomorrow morning with some apple cider vinegar, water and onions, plus some salt and pepper, and maybe some of my new favorite spice, smoked paprika. Easy peasy...he just has to get out two forks and pull it.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> My first exposure to Chicken or Steak Marsala was at Carrabba's Italian Restaurant and they served it with garlic mashed potatoes. Awesome combination IMHO!



That was the first place I ever had marsala and liked it. Still don't know why I ordered it, but I'm glad I did. One of the things I love about theirs is that they grill the chicken, so you get a little hint of smoky grill-y goodness.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Chicken Marsala with fresh shrooms! Slow cooked in the crock pot, (there is some smashed potatoes in there somewhere.
> 
> Fresh spinach (pan steamed) with a little EVOO and balsamic vinegar on the side.



Looks nice and delicious, how's the grease, a bit greasy?
Need a recipe.


----------



## ibglowin

No grease, but lots of calories from things like..... BUTTER!

Recipe was posted long ago here:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47401&highlight=marsala

Easy Button here:









geek said:


> Looks nice and delicious, how's the grease, a bit greasy?
> Need a recipe.


----------



## Boatboy24

I need to find a good Marsala. The stuff you can buy at the grocery store is utter crap.


----------



## ibglowin

Good luck here in the States. Let me know if you ever find anything besides good old "Holland House"......



Boatboy24 said:


> I need to find a good Marsala. The stuff you can buy at the grocery store is utter crap.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Good luck here in the States. Let me know if you ever find anything besides good old "Holland House"......



Looks like TW has a few options. 

Should you be using a sweet or dry Marsala?


----------



## ibglowin

Dry for this recipe, sweet for deserts.



Boatboy24 said:


> Should you be using a sweet or dry Marsala?


----------



## ibglowin

Nice find! I may be in that area this weekend.




Boatboy24 said:


> Looks like TW has a few options.


----------



## ceeaton

You guys got me thinking, which is dangerous, and wanting to play with some wine tonight, so I dropped by and picked up a bottle of dry Marsala at the State run Store, and applied it to tonight's pulled pork for fun.

Found a Pulled Pork Marsala Stroganoff recipe and followed it loosely:

http://www.bluebonnetbaker.com/2010/05/04/pulled-pork-marsala-stroganoff/

No crock pot time needed since it had already done that part during the day. Didn't use as much sour cream and could only find portabella mushrooms in the local Giant (fresh, not canned). Served it on farfalle shaped pasta. Has a really nice mushroom/garlic/marsala flavor to it, with a bit of rich sourness from the sour cream. Will be making a chicken version tomorrow in the crock pot so I'll have leftovers for work the rest of the week.


----------



## Boatboy24

Thai chicken noodle soup with yellow curry.


----------



## ceeaton

Part two of the marsala experiment. Crockpot Chicken Marsala. Should probably add Stroganoff since I had some left over sour cream and could resist adding it just before serving it. Followed Mike's example and made a small bed of garlicy mashed taters. Had to take it out of the crock pot to heat on the stove to get the thickeners to thicken. Chicken was extremely tender and still plenty moist for non-bone in breasts. Glad I had some left over taters, already have tomorrows lunch ready, can't wait, might even skip breakfast...


----------



## ibglowin

So proud of you for walking past the center aisle where the nasty canned shrooms live and walked those 20 steps more to the fresh produce section! 




ceeaton said:


> Part two of the marsala experiment. Crockpot Chicken Marsala. Should probably add Stroganoff since I had some left over sour cream and could resist adding it just before serving it. Followed Mike's example and made a small bed of garlicy mashed taters. Had to take it out of the crock pot to heat on the stove to get the thickeners to thicken. Chicken was extremely tender and still plenty moist for non-bone in breasts. Glad I had some left over taters, already have tomorrows lunch ready, can't wait, might even skip breakfast...


----------



## GreginND

I've been obsessed with middle east food lately. So today I made some home made whole wheat flatbread (roti) and stuffed it with tomatoes, lettuce and muhammara. This is a delicious roasted red pepper and walnut dip flavored with cumin. I added a little tahini to it too. Yum.


----------



## Boatboy24

Spiced beef and pickled onion tortas with Cara Cara orange, radish, and romaine salad.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight, we started with an appetizer of pizza-dough-_cum_-flatbread, topped with roasted sweet onion, homemade bacon, and fontina cheese. Dinner was trout _meuniere_ with capers, too; polenta with blue cheese; and green beans with a mustard/cream sauce. Washed down with a Bogle Chard and at WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir.


----------



## Boatboy24

So, Paul: how much time do you spend on cooking each week? You menu always sounds so good, but I cringe thinking how long this stuff would take me to make. Have to admit: while I enjoy cooking, I'm a bit slow though.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> So, Paul: how much time do you spend on cooking each week? You menu always sounds so good, but I cringe thinking how long this stuff would take me to make. Have to admit: while I enjoy cooking, I'm a bit slow though.



Well, sometimes dinner does get on the table a bit late! 

I walk past a couple of grocery stores on my way home from work, so I typically buy whatever I am making on the same day.  I tend to do very boring menu planning, i.e., one protein, one starch, one veg every day, because making a combined dish would take too much thinking! So, when I get home, I do my _mise en place_ (~20 minutes) and then cooking (~40 minutes). And somehow, these always add up to more than an hour!! 

One problem I have, which it sounds like you might share, is that I tend to have to cook in serial mode. That is, I am not good at having a few things going at the same time. So, last night, f'rinstance, I made all of the appetizer ingredients first, then the beans, then the polenta, and then the fish + sauce at the end. (Last night was an even more drawn-out affair than usual, as we had a dear friend over, and much confabulation and drinking was taking place during cooking! )

I used to try to speed things up by starting some dishes, and doing the preparation for the next dish while cooking the first. I inevitably screwed up something, so I have (almost) trained myself to do nearly all the _mise en place_ first.

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I need to find a good Marsala. The stuff you can buy at the grocery store is utter crap.





ibglowin said:


> Good luck here in the States. Let me know if you ever find anything besides good old "Holland House"......



Here is my go-to cooking wine: cheapo Fairbanks Sherry . This sets me back $12 for a 1.5 L bottle. It is not fine drinking wine, of course, but it is actually not too bad. 

This has a hint of sweetness and nuttiness, so it is not a 1-to-1 substitute for a dry white wine. However, I find this slight sweetness plays well with lots of dishes, like pan sauces and braising vegetables.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> ... and much *confabulation* and drinking was taking place during cooking! )




_In psychiatry, confabulation (verb: confabulate) is a disturbance of memory, defined as the production of fabricated, distorted, or misinterpreted memories about oneself or the world, without the conscious intention to deceive._

Paul, thank you for my word of the day!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> One problem I have, which it sounds like you might share, is that I tend to have to cook in serial mode.



I tend to do the same, but I'm on the path to recovery. 

Part of that stems from the way I used to cook from a recipe. That was, buy all the ingredients, then make as you read. Always end up with at least one "Oh s*^t!" moment when you do that. I try to read the recipe in its entirety now (sometimes more than once), then get to work and refer back as needed. Helps me think about things that I can do simultaneously.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> One problem I have, which it sounds like you might share, is that I tend to have to cook in serial mode.





Boatboy24 said:


> I tend to do the same, but I'm on the path to recovery.



So does that make the two of you serial cookers? Or is that cereal cookers? Hope that the disease isn't as hard to cure as being a soaker of corks.

Having four hungry children has cured me of any serial cooking malady I might have had. If it doesn't get to the table in a timely manner they start chewing on my legs, the furniture, et cetera.


----------



## geek

You guys are killing me with so many delicious looking meals


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> So does that make the two of you serial cookers?



Nah. I just put mine in a bowl with milk. When I have the time to actually cook, I'll top it with banana or strawberries.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> _In psychiatry, confabulation (verb: confabulate) is a disturbance of memory, defined as the production of fabricated, distorted, or misinterpreted memories about oneself or the world, without the conscious intention to deceive._
> 
> Paul, thank you for my word of the day!



That's in psychiatry!!

In plain ol' English:

confabulate
[kuh n-fab-yuh-leyt] 

verb (used without object), confabulated, confabulating.
*1. to converse informally; chat.*
2. Psychiatry. to engage in confabulation, the replacement of a gap in a person's memory by a falsification that he or she believes to be true.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> That's in psychiatry!!
> 
> In plain ol' English:
> 
> confabulate
> [kuh n-fab-yuh-leyt]
> 
> verb (used without object), confabulated, confabulating.
> *1. to converse informally; chat.*
> 2. Psychiatry. to engage in confabulation, the replacement of a gap in a person's memory by a falsification that he or she believes to be true.



My head is still spinning.....


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> That's in psychiatry!!
> 
> In plain ol' English:
> 
> confabulate
> [kuh n-fab-yuh-leyt]
> 
> verb (used without object), confabulated, confabulating.
> *1. to converse informally; chat.*
> 2. Psychiatry. to engage in confabulation, the replacement of a gap in a person's memory by a falsification that he or she believes to be true.



I figured because the wine was flowing that maybe a few memory gaps emerged which produced exaggerations in the informal conversation, that though uins believed they were true, in reality they weren't true.

I guess I failed my vocabulary quiz for the day!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight, we enjoyed pork tenderloin medallions, seasoned, dredged in flour, seared, then set aside. Then a pan sauce of mushrooms, onions (sweet + regular), garlic, and tons of sherry and some chicken broth, and fresh herbs (rosemary and thyme). We also enjoyed roasted cauliflower (butter, cumin, garlic, and lemon). And garlic. Did I mention garlic. We had garlic. Also, some smashed/fried ‘taters.

Since I am not giving you a photo, picture what I just described: pork, cauliflower, and potatoes. A little _ecru_, no? Rocking the beige!  We laugh about these monochrome meals; I am working around some dietary restrictions that DW’s health imposes, and so beige, ecru, and taupe meals happen a fair amount these days. (She needs to limit beef and leafy greens. But we eat a fair amount of pork, chicken, fish, rice, pasta, cauliflower.... )


----------



## ceeaton

I didn't "like" the fact that you have dietary restrictions that limit your ingredient pool, just that you are making the best of the restrictions, and if you hadn't brought those to our attention we might never know you were cooking with any restrictions in the first place. Keep on cooking and sharing!


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight, we enjoyed pork tenderloin medallions, seasoned, dredged in flour, seared, then set aside. Then a pan sauce of mushrooms, onions (sweet + regular), garlic, and tons of sherry and some chicken broth, and fresh herbs (rosemary and thyme). We also enjoyed roasted cauliflower (butter, cumin, garlic, and lemon). And garlic. Did I mention garlic. We had garlic. Also, some smashed/fried ‘taters.
> 
> Since I am not giving you a photo, picture what I just described: pork, cauliflower, and potatoes. A little _ecru_, no? Rocking the beige!  We laugh about these monochrome meals; I am working around some dietary restrictions that DW’s health imposes, and so beige, ecru, and taupe meals happen a fair amount these days. (She needs to limit beef and leafy greens. But we eat a fair amount of pork, chicken, fish, rice, pasta, cauliflower.... )



Ahem.... you left out the most important component of any meal.....


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Ahem.... you left out the most important component of any meal.....



Ahhh, of course! My bad: I washed down the above beige meal with a couple of glasses of my WE LE14 Oregon Pinot Noir. This wine is in pretty fine fettle at this point.


----------



## geek

Dominos and a "pupusa".


----------



## sour_grapes

Went out to a funky little local bar/restaurant. I am not even sure what to call it. It is set up like a bar and grill, but you walk in, find an open table yourself, go to the bar and order drinks and/or food. They give you your drinks, and later take your food to the table. Kind of a nice compromise between bar, fast casual, and restaurant, really.

Anyway, we had: deep-fried brussels sprouts, breaded and deep-fried cheese curds with garlic ranch dressing, a chicken spring roll that was the size of a small car, and a steak sandwich with chimichurri sauce. We only ate ~1/2 of this bounty, and now have lunch for tomorrow!

Now sipping on a 2-yr old CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec. Dayyum, it is shaping up pretty nice!


----------



## geek

Paul,

Good to know that CC Showcase Argentina Malbec is getting better.
I haven't tried mine in a long time as I wasn't impressed with it at all. Maybe time to give it another try but my hopes are not high


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Paul,
> 
> Good to know that CC Showcase Argentina Malbec is getting better.
> I haven't tried mine in a long time as I wasn't impressed with it at all. Maybe time to give it another try but my hopes are not high



I admit, I tend to get your Malbec experiences mixed up between the WE and CC. But, IIRC, your CC was maybe too tannic? If that was the case, then time may have indeed improved it. 

The flaw with my WE (and yours??), on the other hand, is that it is a bit thin and weak. It is fine, but just nothing to write home about.

I have been through about half (16 bottles) of the WE, but this was only the 4th bottle of the CC that I have had.


----------



## ceeaton

Wanted to smoke a chicken on the Weber, but beer making got in the way, and my Son got off work late (and he had my car), so I couldn't go get more charcoal. Did it on the grill instead, threw a used oak spiral that spent some close contact time with a Merlot batch onto the flavor bars. Nice and juicy, smoked paprika shined through and the kids loved it. Now making a batch of chicken stock for soup next week from the carcass.


----------



## dralarms

Hunk of venison, placed in crock pot, can of cream of chicken and cream of mushroom soup, cooked all day. Mashed potatoes and asparagus.


----------



## ibglowin

Hey it's the Super Bowl. Buffalo Wings cooked on the grill and then tossed in the Frank's table side, Queso dip with Habanero Rotel tomatoes and.... bacon bits! Veggie tray for something "healthy". Enjoying the game for sure!


----------



## geek

We had chicken wings, lasagna and other varieties last night. What a game..!!


----------



## Kraffty

We did chicken too, BBQ with a store bought Sweet Chili Sauce for glazing. Macaroni Salad, and scratch Boston baked beans.
Great game and meal combo.
Mike


----------



## JohnT

Home made beef burritos with yellow rice and apple pie from my home canned apples..


----------



## Boatboy24

Sous Vide NY Strip. Not sure what else yet.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Sous Vide NY Strip. Not sure what else yet.



You're in hot water now!


----------



## ibglowin

Made a killer Chicken Teriyaki using a wonderful teriyaki sauce I picked up at Costco. Nailed the chicken perfectly in the pan with a nice char to it. Then took the chicken out of the pan and tossed in some snow peas and carrots. Cooked for a minute and added the chicken back in only to have the veggies release too much moisture and dissolve my perfectly cooked chicken teriyaki char! Argggggg! 

Still tasted fantastic. Going to have to either cook the veggies less or cook them by themselves and drain off any extra moisture.


----------



## Boatboy24

Still looks good, Mike!

Had a store bought coffee/cocoa based rub that I went with. SV for about 2 hours, then onto the hot charcoal. Left it just a tad too long, but still good. Basic meal tonight - protein, veg, starch.


----------



## geek

That NY strip looks


----------



## sour_grapes

Roasted chicken leg/thigh quarters with fresh thyme, rosemary, and garlic. Risotto made with homemade chicken stock. And roasted broccoli bathed in lemon/oil/garlic. I also made some garlic bread, just a loaf of good _francese_ bread (i.e., Italian bread pretending to be French), cut open, doused with butter, garlic, and some Italian herbs. That little lagniappe may have been the highlight of the meal!


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Roasted chicken leg/thigh quarters with fresh thyme, rosemary, and garlic. Risotto made with homemade chicken stock. And roasted broccoli bathed in lemon/oil/garlic. I also made some garlic bread, just a loaf of good _francese_ bread (i.e., Italian bread pretending to be French), cut open, doused with butter, garlic, and some Italian herbs. That little lagniappe may have been the highlight of the meal!





Okay, Paul, you sent me to the dictionary on this one! That is a new word for me.


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> Okay, Paul, you sent me to the dictionary on this one! That is a new word for me.



Me too! Not only did I not know the meaning, I couldn't even pronounce it properly until I'd looked it up.

Here I was saying "log-knee-ah-pay" to myself.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Okay, Paul, you sent me to the dictionary on this one! That is a new word for me.





Boatboy24 said:


> Me too! Not only did I not know the meaning, I couldn't even pronounce it properly until I'd looked it up.
> 
> Here I was saying "log-knee-ah-pay" to myself.



I would like to point out that some of our favorite southern friends (I'm looking at you, @JohnD ! And you, @tonyt ) have introduced this word to WMT previously!

I think I learned it from Justin Wilson's cooking shows long ago...


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> I would like to point out that some of our favorite southern friends (I'm looking at you, @JohnD ! And you, @tonyt ) have introduced this word to WMT previously!
> 
> I think I learned it from Justin Wilson's cooking shows long ago...



A word long in the vocabulary here in the south, long as I can remember, pronounced lan-yap by most. We even have some local publication under that title. There's usually a section in the newspaper entitled "Lagniappe" with coupons, giveaway offers, and nice human interest stories (good news). 

Pretty much means "a little something extra". Like in a "bakers dozen", the thirteenth donut would be considered lagniappe. Can't remember the last time I actually received a bakers dozen..................


----------



## ceeaton

I am feeling better that I'm not the only one who has to look up words in the dictionary. Was starting to feel longer in the tooth than I really am. I try to build my vocabulary so I can lose it later on, was worried I was already heading into the denouement of my life.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I am feeling better that I'm not the only one who has to look up words in the dictionary. Was starting to feel longer in the tooth than I really am. I try to build my vocabulary so I can lose it later on, was worried I was already heading into the denouement of my life.



Don't worry, buddy! I'd wager you still have plenty of rising action in you yet! Probably haven't even achieved climax yet, let alone denouement.


----------



## GreginND

South Indian lemon rice. Yum.


----------



## cmason1957

GreginND said:


> South Indian lemon rice. Yum.
> 
> View attachment 33935



You know, you ought to be compiling these recipes into a cookbook. The wife and I are trying to eat a bit healthier (leaves room for more wine drinking) and some of these look mighty tasty. That plus my bonus daughter and her spousal equivalent are vegan. It sometimes makes holidays interesting, given that I am a dedicated omnivore.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks fantastic! But you left off the other side dish it seems...... 









GreginND said:


> South Indian lemon rice. Yum.


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> I think I learned it from Justin Wilson's cooking shows long ago...


 
WOW! I used to watch that guy all the time. I even purchased a couple of his cookbooks. 

The funniest thing is that in one of the books, there is a picture of him and his (then) wife. Here he is, and 80 year old coot, standing next to a 30 year old Adrian Barbeau lookalike! He had a BIG SMILE on his face!

I guess it is good to be the creole king.


----------



## ceeaton

My Son works with a chef who grew up in Thailand, and she shared the ingredients (actually bought and gave them to us) to a family Thai-Chineese lo mein dish that I just love. Only problem is she didn't give the amounts (Son is working on that). So with some left over chicken getting past it's prime in the fridge, decided to cook up a dish 'o noodles. Very tasty, overdid the thai soybean sauce (much like soy sauce but sharper), but hit the fried garlic perfectly. Only complaint is too much salt, so I'll cut back on the sauces on my next try. Included lo mein noodles, cabbage, carrots, thai fried garlic, a few green onions, chicken, Thai soybean sauce, Oyster sauce, pinch of sugar and sesame oil to fry it up. Pretty good for a first attempt, need a few more beers to get my salt back in balance. Saved some out for my Son to try when he gets home so we can keep working to get closer to her final product, which is yummy.

Edit: Son tried it and liked it. Thought the flavor was spot on but a little too much sauce (too heavy), her version is lighter and has a more delicate flavor. May just cut the sauce with some more rice wine vinegar next time.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did some simple BSB in sous vide for about an hour-forty-five, then seared in cast iron to finish off. Chased with green beans sautéed in a little bacon grease and a simple salad.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Did some simple BSB in sous vide for about an hour-forty-five, then seared in cast iron to finish off. Chased with green beans sautéed in a little bacon grease and a simple salad.



Okay, I will admit my ignorance: BSB?  Please disabuse me!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, I will admit my ignorance: BSB?  Please disabuse me!



Boneless, skinless, breast (chicken, that is).


----------



## ibglowin

Thank heavens I thought you had all the *B*ack *S*treet *B*oys in the pool!


----------



## GreginND

cmason1957 said:


> You know, you ought to be compiling these recipes into a cookbook. The wife and I are trying to eat a bit healthier (leaves room for more wine drinking) and some of these look mighty tasty. That plus my bonus daughter and her spousal equivalent are vegan. It sometimes makes holidays interesting, given that I am a dedicated omnivore.



Great idea. The problem is that I don't have any recipes. I never measure things. I just cook. I use other recipes for ingredient inspiration. And I really love YouTube videos showing food being prepared as I can see how it's done. I'm thinking about trying to do some videos of my own. But with a full time job to pay the bills, a full time winery job, and a full time vineyard job, and all the other things I'm doing - it's kind of on the back burner.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight is sous vide tri tip. I had to meet the flooring guy at home mid-day, so was able to get things started and the TT will have a nice 5-6 hour bath. Also doing black beans, Spanish rice and salad.


----------



## GreginND

Stir fry goodness.


----------



## sour_grapes

I made "Reddened catfish" from The New Basics cookbook. Basically, catfish dredged in a crust with panko, lemon zest, paprika, herbs, and red pepper flakes, served with a sauce of pureed scallions, arugula, lime, mustard, an egg yolk, and oil. This was very tasty. Served with ho-made ( :^) cornbread and escarole braised with garlic and sherry.


----------



## ceeaton

Try #2. More veges, noodles, less sauce and hence less sodium. Also added some pepper flakes for a zing. Shrimp seem to go better and absorb the flavors more readily than the chicken did the other night. Enough left over for lunch tomorrow, yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

BLT's with heirloom tomato, romaine and ho-made bacon. Delish!


----------



## Johnd

Domino's pizza


----------



## GreginND

Veggies and chick pea curry with chapatis.


----------



## ibglowin

Well since Craig is asleep at the wheel.........

And yes, it was amazing!


----------



## geek

Ehhh...Costco?


----------



## ibglowin

Ha! Nope! 



geek said:


> Ehhh...Costco?


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Well since Craig is asleep at the wheel.........
> 
> And yes, it was amazing!



Everyone else got pizza last night. I just get "pizza'd out" sometimes. I made the dough with about 20% graham wheat flour and everyone but my oldest son thought it was too "chewy". I noticed there were only 4 pieces left from two 16" pies and 4 eaters, so it couldn't have been all that bad.


----------



## Boatboy24

For lunch, we made cheesesteaks from the leftover tri-tip. Thinly sliced and sautéed up with provolone; then added mayo, romaine and tomato. Yum!


----------



## dralarms

Tonight it's my wifes meatloaf. I'll be stuffed later.


----------



## mjrisenhoover

The wife and I are going to a little restaurant down by the water for crab sandwiches and I'm bringing a bottle of Beringer private reserve chardonnay.


----------



## ceeaton

mjrisenhoover said:


> The wife and I are going to a little restaurant down by the water for crab sandwiches and I'm bringing a bottle of Beringer private reserve chardonnay.



Mmmm, crabs....

Since it was just shy of 60*F, had to get the small smokey joe out and grill some burgers and dogs over charcoal. Spent most of the day in the garage making a batch of Irish Red Ale and finishing off a keg of Robust Porter. I'm very full right now (burp!).


----------



## geek

Well, nothing special, we came home and wife decided to make tostones and kielbasa sausage, plus fried eggs [emoji13][emoji4]


----------



## Amanda660

Italian sausage, risotto and grapes. Oh my


----------



## ceeaton

Actually "what's for breakfast". Got bored since there was no football anymore and had my afternoon broken in half and didn't want to get any wine projects going only to have to stop them (have tomorrow off to do that) so I made up some bagels for breakfast tomorrow. Been toying with this recipe for a while (got it in 2004) and starting to get pretty good with it. Just can't seem to bring myself to boil the buggers long enough so that they don't rise so well in the oven.

Edit: base recipe I started with http://www.recipesource.com/baked-goods/bagels/00/rec0017.html

I don't use the eggs, use bread flour or hard winter wheat flour (Robin Hood) instead of all purpose flour, forgo the potato water and use 1/3 cup instant mashed taters, and don't use the cornmeal.


----------



## ibglowin

Prelim for Valentines Day! Picked up a Costco USDA Choice Marinated Tri-Tip Roast. Cooked on the Webber over Pecan served with oven roasted fingerling potatoes baked with Herbs de Provence and a side of fresh grilled apseragas with Cavenders and fresh squeezed lemon. Even my toughest food critic was happy tonight! 

Paired very well with.......


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I don't use the eggs, use bread flour or hard winter wheat flour (Robin Hood) instead of all purpose flour, forgo the potato water and use 1/3 cup instant mashed taters, and don't use the cornmeal.



But other than that, I follow the recipe exactly! 

I would imagine the potato skins are to make the water alkaline. You may know this already, but a high _p_H allows the malliard reaction that causes the browning of the bagels to occur at a much lower temperature. (Traditionally, bagels [and pretzels!] are boiled in lye.) Although your bagels look nicely browned, you may want to add some baking soda to the water in your next batch and see if that helps!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was lamb chops. I often am able to score lamb shoulder chops that are practically rib chops, that is, they are just into the shoulder; they are priced like shoulder chops, but are close to rib chops.

I cooked them sous vide for about 5 hours, then seared them. Pre-sous vide, I seasoned 'em with garlic powder, thyme powder, rosemary powder, and fennel powder. (Powders are good for sous vide, better than whole herbs, and definitely better than fresh herbs.) They were pretty good, nice and tender, but I wonder if @mismost doesn't have a point!

Also, a nice salad of lettuce, arugula, and cabbage (+ dressing, etc.), and sides of brussels sprouts and braised butternut squash.


----------



## JohnT

Johnd said:


> Domino's pizza


 
---- any resemblance to actual pizza is strictly coincidental.. lol


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> But other than that, I follow the recipe exactly!
> 
> I would imagine the potato skins are to make the water alkaline. You may know this already, but a high _p_H allows the malliard reaction that causes the browning of the bagels to occur at a much lower temperature. (Traditionally, bagels [and pretzels!] are boiled in lye.) Although your bagels look nicely browned, you may want to add some baking soda to the water in your next batch and see if that helps!



Actually, I never realized they boiled them in lye. I have no issues with alkalinity, my water from the spigot averages 7.8 pH and approaches 300 ppm hardness, hence I use my RO system that I bought for my fish tank water to get water I can attempt to mash grains for beer making. I don't use the water from the fish tanks for the beer as it adds some off flavors and some extra organics I don't need.


----------



## Boatboy24

For my Valentine, I'm making Steak Diane, 'asparagus sushi', and redskin mashed potatoes.


----------



## ibglowin

boatboy24 said:


> for my valentine, i'm making steak diane, 'asparagus sushi', and redskin mashed potatoes.



. .


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> . .



I'm sure I will have a pic or two.

Here's the last one I made:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40309&highlight=diane&page=340


----------



## JohnT

Full recipes are also much appreciated!


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Full recipes are also much appreciated!



Here's the steak:

http://recipes.anovaculinary.com/recipe/ribeye-steak-diane

For a non-sous vide method, I'd probably pan sear, then finish in the oven while I make the sauce.

Asparagus sushi: take 3-5 stalks of 'gus. wrap in a slice of provolone, then wrap that with prosciutto. Grill over indirect heat until prosciutto browns and cheese melts (or oven roast). You can garnish with parmesan, S&P, or whatever, but I find that with the flavor of the provolone, prosciutto and a little charcoal grilling, you don't need anything. 

For the 'taters, I have no recipe. I wing it. Boil potatoes, then mash, adding milk (or cream), butter, salt, pepper, and whatever other seasoning you feel like.


----------



## Rodnboro

I asked my wife if she wanted me to cook or go to a restaurant. She chose me cooking. I'm preparing Cornish hens and twice baked potatoes both on the Green Egg. Steamed broccoli/cauliflower/carrots and a Caesar salad. Dessert consists of chocolate covered strawberries and strawberry shortcake.(both store bought)


----------



## bakervinyard

I always grill for Valentine Day. We had lamb loin chops, Grilled asparagus and rice. Washed it down with an Eclipse Pinot Noir. Dessert was anise cake the wife made.


----------



## Boatboy24

OK. Here's dinner. No action pics, but some prep and some plating. Was delicious. I can't believe it took me 47 years to discover this. 

First pic, 'sushi' ready for cooking - I normally do this on the grill, but wasn't going to fire up just for some 'gus. 450 degree oven for about 7 minutes as I finalized the sauce.

Second pic: Mrs. Boatboy's V-day gift to me. Had one - fantastic. 

Third pic: My plate - almost ready

Fourth pic: Some more sauce added, and a cross section of the 'sushi'

Fifth pic: inside of the steak.


----------



## sour_grapes

Neither the wife nor I are feeling well.... just a little under the weather, so we didn't make any plans for St. Valentine's Day. (Not that we pay much heed to it anyway.) However, shopping for dinner on the way home, I decided we should have a special meal. My local mom&pop grocery store provided snow crab clusters, and a filet mignon. The snow crabs were already cooked, so I just heated them up in water at 140F (using my _sous vide_ rig). I seared the filet, seasoned with thyme, garlic, fennel, and paprika, and let it rest to reach temperature. I also made roasted artichoke halves, and risotto with shrimp stock. Perhaps the best part was that I made a big bowl of butter with 5 cloves of garlic, for dipping the crab and/or the 'chokes. The snow crabs were wonderful.

Mouthfuls of crab were washed down with a Cline Viognier, whilst the beef was sped to my gullet with an Australian GSM blend (Stump Jump, not really recommended too highly).


----------



## Boatboy24

Sounds really good, Paul. Hope you two are feeling better soon.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Sounds really good, Paul. Hope you two are feeling better soon.



Thanks, Jim!



sour_grapes said:


> Mouthfuls of crab were washed down with a Cline Viognier, whilst the beef was sped to my gullet with an Australian GSM blend (Stump Jump, not really recommended too highly).



Oh, and I served all of this on the "good china"!!


----------



## Tnuscan

You guys are killin me, I'm telling ya, just killing me. Johnd with the wine, you guys with the awesome food, I've gotta get to bed before I start drinking and cooking.


----------



## ibglowin

So this happened last night. 

Salad course, Baby Spinach Salad with Mandarin Orange and Red Onion

Main course, Southwestern Lobster Mac and Cheese. The tweak to make it southwestern was I added 3 roasted Poblano peppers to the mix that gave it another layer of smokey goodness. Local grocery store had lobster tails (small for like $5 each so 4-5 of those and you have a really nice amount of Lobster. The kitchen still smells like lobster, shallots and garlic this AM! 

Paired very well with.......


----------



## GreginND

Nothing fancy. Just had a potato craving.


----------



## ceeaton

Ran to the LHBS today to get some grain for my next batch (Guinness draft) since Friday afternoons have additional nasty traffic. Stopped at the local Giant and bought some spicy Italian snausages for $1.92 for 5. Grilled and served with some peppers and onions, yum. Will use the leftover sausage for Pizza on Friday night. Also got a Butt portion of a ham for $0.89 lb, that will be one of the weekend meals for sure.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pancakes, bacon and eggs tonight!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

A little Roadside Chicken.


----------



## Rodnboro

Baby Backs on the Egg


----------



## geek

Hmmmmmmm [emoji108]


----------



## ceeaton

Ribs, yum!


----------



## sour_grapes

It was beautiful, gorgeous, stunning day here, sunny and 66F. Where the hell did _that_ come from? I defrosted a THICK, nicely marbled New York Strip steak I have been hoarding, and fired up the grill. My wife made a dish of "green Israeli cous-cous" from the cookbook Plenty, which has, among other things, pistachios, onions, green chile, arugula, parsley, cilantro, tarragon, dill, mint, and olive oil, smothered in feta. I also made green beans on the grill, with thyme and olive oil. 

For the steak, I just did a simple dry brine, then seasoned with paprika, pepper, garlic powder, and onion powder. (Basically, I make my own Montreal Steak seasoning, but without the salt, because the dry-brining adds enough salt up front.) It came out nicely -- med. rare. (I was shooting for rare to med. rare.)


----------



## GreginND

Homemade ramen with a konbu mushroom broth garnished with chili oil.


----------



## sour_grapes

Interesting dinner tonight. We found monkfish (aka "poor man's lobster") at a local grocery store. The tail of this ugly beast is similar in size & shape to a pork tenderloin, although a bit more tapered. I cut it into ~3/4" medallions, then cooked this _sous vide_ at 122F, sealed up with lots of butter and fresh tarragon. I made a _beurre blanc_ sauce to go with this, and wound up incorporating the cooking juices of the fish and more tarragon into the sauce. I was unsure whether to serve the medallions as they came out of the _sous vide_ bath, or possibly to sear them. So I hedged my bets and seared about half of it hard for about a minute on each side in smoking hot butter. It turns out that, after smothering in the creamy _beurre blanc_ sauce, both seared and unseared were lovely.

We also had more of the green Israeli cous-cous mentioned upthread, and I also made braised Savoy cabbage with ho-made  chicken stock.

This was all washed down with a Chateau Ste. Michelle Chard, which performed its role admirably!


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I guess it is up to me again!

Along with roasted broccoli, we made a lovely crab/pasta dish. In addition to yesterday's monkfish, the little grocer we went to yesterday had Dungeness crab clusters. We adore Dungeness crab, but it is very hard to come by out here, so we nabbed it. I made a _aglio e olio_ sauce with copious amounts of olive oil, garlic, butter, and some Chardonnay. Boiled up some pasta, dumped it into the sauce, reheated crab in the pasta water, then served over the pasta. It was delicious. Also, DW made a salad with herbs out the wazoo (and we all know how painful that can be ;^) She used fresh tarragon, arugula, dill, and basil in addition to some good ol' Red Leaf.

Washed all this down with some Cline Viognier. (I really have to get my Viognier and Pinot Gris batches bottled!!)


----------



## Boatboy24

Seafood is the theme, it seems. We did steamed, spiced shrimp, hush puppies and a simple salad.


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> For the steak, I just did a simple dry brine,


 
SG, 

I have never heard of dry brining. Care to elaborate how this is done and what it does for the steak? Sounds very interesting.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> SG,
> 
> I have never heard of dry brining. Care to elaborate how this is done and what it does for the steak? Sounds very interesting.



Sorry, I thought this was widespread knowledge. You just dump a bunch of kosher salt on both sides of the steak, completely covering it. You let it rest for a period of time, then you rinse it off. I set a timer for 10 minutes, so I don't forget. It can get too salty if you let it go too long. As I say, you then rinse the salt off, and then I dry it with paper towels so it can brown nicely.

Brining has a few nice benefits. One, of course, is the delicious salty taste! But also the salt causes some beneficial changes in the protein structure of the muscle. Counterintuitively, these changes both dry the surface, _and_ make it more juicy. Brining also serves to tenderize the affected areas.

How? Well, when you put salt on the surface, osmosis drives moisture from the muscle to the salt outside. But then the salt diffuses into the muscle, and serves to denature the muscle proteins. As described by Harold McGee, “the salt begins to modify the meat. The sodium attaches to the long, intertwined muscle proteins and causes the proteins to push apart from one another. This … weakens the muscle fibers,” and it “disrupts the structure of the muscle filaments.” You can see why this serves to make the meat more tender. But why does it make it more juicy?

We need to stop and ask why overcooked meat is dry to begin with. In addition to simply drying out due to heat, there is another deleterious effect. Normally, the muscle fibers contract upon heating, and expel the moisture that is held between the muscle fibers. After the modification by the salt, however, the muscle fibers cannot contract in the same way, so they don’t lose as much moisture. (They still lose some, just not as much as they usually would.)

Now, all of this is true both for wet brining (i.e., soaking in a saline solution) and for dry brining. Wet brining is better in many ways, as additional water diffuses in to partially offset the moisture that is inevitably lost. This is why I like to brine my turkey, for example. But, for meats that I want to brown, I prefer dry brining. Partially drying the surface of your steak with chemicals (e.g., salt) means you don’t need to spend time for the heat of your fire (or frying pan) to dry it. Rather, you start to get the delicious Mailliard reactions going sooner. So, you can get a nicely seared steak before you overcook (and dry out!) the inside. 

When I dry-brine a steak, it is only for 10 minutes, so really only the surface region gets affected. Thus, all the stuff I wrote there about moisture is not so important in the case of a steak -- it is mostly about the sear. (It is important if you wet-brine a turkey overnight, however.)

On a related note, you should try the Cafe Zuni-style dry-salted roasted chicken:http://www.eater.com/2013/10/8/6362421/zuni-cafes-roast-chicken-for-two


----------



## Boatboy24

I've seen 'recipes' that call for dry brining a steak for up to 3 days. Never tried it myself, but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Amanda660

Dry brining 3 days (but not "covered" in a layer kosher salt). Put my cast iron pan in a cold oven set temp for 450 and let it heat up for about 30 mins (this way heats the cast iron evenly). Removed pan from oven and put on a med high burner, added a tablespoon of oil, added steaks flipping every 2 mins for a total of 8 mins. Let rest 15 mins and topped with a homemade herb butter. Seriously the best steak I have ever cooked.


----------



## dralarms

Amanda660 said:


> Dry brining 3 days (but not "covered" in a layer kosher salt). Put my cast iron pan in a cold oven set temp for 450 and let it heat up for about 30 mins (this way heats the cast iron evenly). Removed pan from oven and put on a med high burner, added a tablespoon of oil, added steaks flipping every 2 mins for a total of 8 mins. Let rest 15 mins and topped with a homemade herb butter. Seriously the best steak I have ever cooked.



That steak looks good, but I was told only turn a steak once and no more or it gets tough. What's your opinion?


----------



## sour_grapes

What kind of steak was that, Amanda?


----------



## Amanda660

dralarms said:


> That steak looks good, but I was told only turn a steak once and no more or it gets tough. What's your opinion?



In my opinion the crust is too thick with one flip. I used to do 4 and 4 but I swear by every 2 now.


----------



## Amanda660

sour_grapes said:


> What kind of steak was that, Amanda?



Fillet from a grass-fed steer. Had to do two posts because I don't know how to twice in one reply


----------



## sour_grapes

Amanda660 said:


> Fillet from a grass-fed steer.



Mmmm, delicious!



> Had to do two posts because I don't know how to twice in one reply



To quote from two different messages, you can hit the little button with the quotation mark at the bottom right-hand part of the message. (It is the middle button of the three.) Hit the button for the first message you want to quote, then hit it for any other ones you want to quote, and then hit the big "quote" button (the left of the three) on any of the messages.


----------



## GreginND

Lentil burgers with homemade buns.


----------



## ibglowin

Ho-made Wonton soup! Shiitake shrooms (fresh), lemongrass, ginger, scallions, serrano pepper, cabbage, cilantro......


----------



## sour_grapes

I made Wiener Schnitzel, which turned out very nicely. Also, baked cauliflower with cumin, garlic, butter, and lemon zest. Polenta with lots of blue cheese crumbles. Washed down with Cline Viognier.


----------



## JohnT

Made up a big lasagna on Sunday with my own, home-made Bolognese sauce. Very yummy and more than enough to live off of for the week.


----------



## sour_grapes

I made tuna steak, beets, and kale. I had roasted the beets the other day, so I made a dressing of minced shallots, lemon, oil, and fresh tarragon to serve over sliced beets. (You macerate the shallots in an acid for 15 minutes, and it takes the "sting" out of them.) The kale was prepared with sauteed onions, mushrooms, and garlic, then braised with chicken stock. The tuna was a nice, 1" thick steak. After marinating with soy sauce and lime juice, I seared it _hard_ in a smoking-hot pan of butter for just a minute on each side. The result was seared only to a few mm on the edges, and the insides were basically raw. Served with a sauce of scallions, rice vinegar, soy sauce, and sesame oil.


----------



## GreginND

Butternut squash curry. This has to be the best curry I've made yet. It is as sooooo good. Served with lemon rice. And I love bubbly with Indian foods.


----------



## Tnuscan

GreginND said:


> Butternut squash curry. This has to be the best curry I've made yet. It is as sooooo good. Served with lemon rice. And I love bubbly with Indian foods.
> 
> View attachment 34349
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34350



How much weight have you lost and how much better do you feel, 10, 20 years younger?


----------



## Amanda660

Jalapeno sausage wrapped up in corn husks and smoked about 45 mins (until 160). Got the recipe off Triple D and they are wicked good. I double ground my pork but next time I'll try just one grind. A little time consuming but worth it


----------



## ibglowin

Made a quick week night "lasagna" using Penne pasta, itialian sausage, kalamata olives, marinated artichoke hearts, ricotta cheese, and italian blend cheese along with....... jar sauce! Made in Italy though so good jar sauce! 30 mins prep time, 30 mins cook time. Came out hot and bubbly. Could feed an army. Total cost, about $9 for an entire 10 x 13 pan! I stocked up when Smith's (Kroger) put all the "Italian week" specials on closeout. $5 jars of pasta sauce for $0.50, Italian pasta for $0.25. Awesome sauce!


----------



## Boatboy24

Pot luck at the Cub Scout 'Blue and Gold' Banquet. I went southwestern, with some salad topped with taco meat and a really good chicken chili. Having dessert now in the form of a LR Shiraz Viognier.


----------



## GreginND

Tnuscan said:


> How much weight have you lost and how much better do you feel, 10, 20 years younger?



I lost about 40 pounds without even trying. I've gained a little back over the winter with less activity and a bit higher fat in my foods, but I'm sure that will melt off once spring comes and I spend more time working outside at the winery and have my fresh garden produce available.


----------



## ceeaton

I usually try and take one dinner meal on the weekend to try something new that will be easy for my 18 yr old son to serve for dinner on Tuesdays/Thursdays when my wife leaves in the morning and doesn't arrive home until 9 pm+. Crock pot fare is the norm, so we tried some cheese steaks tonight. Big hit, every one enjoyed, and my wife bemoaned the fact that she would have to wait until the next day to try it (assuming we leave her leftovers).

Served with an Irish Red keg beer, yum!


----------



## GreginND

My take on a vegan jajangmyeon.


----------



## Boatboy24

My way of providing balance to @GreginND 's dinner:


----------



## Boatboy24

Made up a paste with garlic, kosher salt, fresh ground pepper, rosemary, lemon zest and olive oil. Rubbed that all over some lamb chops that I'll be grilling up shortly (chicken for wife and kids). Ho made bread, salad and steamed broccoli as well.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Made up a paste with garlic, kosher salt, fresh ground pepper, rosemary, lemon zest and olive oil. Rubbed that all over some lamb chops that I'll be grilling up shortly (chicken for wife and kids). Ho made bread, salad and steamed broccoli as well.



Great minds! I also have lamb chops, and I made up a Moroccan-inspired relish of preserved lemons, parsley, cilantro, mint, olives, and garlic. This is currently marinating, and I will broil this in a few minutes. I also made roasted green beans with Ras el Hanout seasoning (cardamom, cinnamon, coriander, cumin, paprika, turmeric, pepper), and pearl cous-cous with some of the seasoning and some of the parsley/cilantro/mint mixture.

This is the "maiden run" for a batch of preserved lemons I started back in August. Mighty tasty so far!


----------



## JohnT

This was the last weekend before lent, so I had a "fat Tuesday" party on Saturday. 

For dinner, we had .. 

Home made cream of mushroom soup, 

A simple salad in a balsamic/honey dressing, 

For the main course, we had roasted tenderloin of beef with home made chimmichuri sauce, asparagus tips, roasted tomato gratanee, and twice baked potatoes. 

One of my guests brought an amazing cheesecake for dessert.

I have to say that the beef turned out better than expected and only took 35 minutes to bake. Although tender, I find that the tenderloin rather bland. The chimmichuri sauce really made the dish POP. When making the sauce, I added a whole jalapeno pepper, so the sauce had some really nice heat.


----------



## JohnT

Also, 

One of my guests brought this. A 1998 grand cru!!!!

This wine will live in my memory as the closest thing to perfection!!!!


----------



## JohnT

On Sunday, I met up with my two brothers a JR tobacco for a nice visit and a couple of stogies. Had a great time.

Came back home, split a bottle of wine with my brother, then made...

Roasted, stuffed chicken with mash and gravy for my much better half.....

Over all, a very nice Sunday even though there is no more football.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> I have to say that the beef turned out better than expected and only took 35 minutes to bake. Although tender, I find that the tenderloin rather bland. The chimmichuri sauce really made the dish POP. When making the sauce, I added a whole jalapeno pepper, so the sauce had some really nice heat.



Yeah, I loves me some chimichurri sauce! Also, the closely related Italian _salsa verde_ and middle eastern _chermoula_ sauces, depending on what you are flavoring. Can't get enough of it!


----------



## geek

You guys are killing me 

I had nothing but a protein shake last night (organic frozen blueberries, strawberries, raspberries and a couple prunes with protein powder and almosd milk (unsweetened).

@Boatboy24 that just looks


----------



## Boatboy24

Baked ziti with Italian sausage, ho-made garlic bread and salad.


----------



## sour_grapes

Risotto with ho-made chicken stock, shallots, sherry, and Parmigiano-Reggiano. Charred (sauteed) Brussels sprouts with Parmigiano-Reggiano. And medallions of pork tenderloin, dredged in flour then sauteed, with a pan sauce of mushrooms, garlic, onions, scallions, rosemary, parsley, capers, white wine, stock, and a preserved lemon. Mighty fine!


----------



## geek

Salmon fillet, potatoes and asparagus.


----------



## sour_grapes

Last night was LobsterFest 2017! Every winter, I follow a wonderful recipe for "_Sous Vide Butter Poached Lobster Tail & Claws with Herbed Crème Fraîche, Cream & Butter Lobster Sauce, and Caviar on Grilled French Bread_." For appetizers, we had Cambozola cheese and fuet, and then deep-fried artichoke hearts with Parmigiano-Reggiano and truffle oil. For dinner, I paired the lobster with braised mustard greens. For dessert, my wife made mixed berries (blue, black, and raspberries) drenched in a sauce of ginger, cardamom, and preserved lemons. We washed this down with too much Luna Bianca and a nice Albariño that one of the guests brought. A night of decadence. Yum!


----------



## dralarms

Tonight it's flounder filets, fried jumbo shrimp, crab cakes, hush puppies (jalapeno for me, regular for the wife), an home made Cole slaw (found a wonderful recipe and eat more Cole slaw than I ever have before)


----------



## dralarms

If anyone wants a good Cole slaw recipe just let me know


----------



## Amanda660

Yes, post or message it plz!


----------



## Boatboy24

Unlike the more traditional version, my "Last Supper" is at the beginning of my Lent, prior to my giving up booze. I picked up some Prime NY Strips at Costco the other day. Going to grill that and have along with some sautéed green beans and redskin mashed potatoes. My Lent begins tomorrow, so I'm enjoying one last wine - a 2015 Grand Estates Cab from Columbia Crest (also purchased at Costco - for about 8 bucks). While it is definitely not as good as the 2013, it is pretty good at this price point. I get almost a hint of residual sugar, and certainly not the tannin or mouthfeel that the 2013 shows.


----------



## Brian55

dralarms said:


> If anyone wants a good Cole slaw recipe just let me know



Yes please. It would be nice if more folks posted recipes to accompany all the good looking food in this thread.


----------



## Boatboy24

dralarms said:


> If anyone wants a good Cole slaw recipe just let me know



Was just about to ask you to post it in the recipes thread, but that seems to have been removed.


----------



## dralarms

1/2 cup mayonnaise. ( I used dukes light, blue bottle)
2 tablespoons sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon celery seed
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
2 tablespoons cider vinegar
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon roasted garlic powder
1/2 medium red onion (diced small)
1 package Cole slaw mix (the kind with no mix in it)

Mix all ingredients well and chill for 1 hr before serving.

I make this on Friday and if there is any left the next Friday it's still good.


----------



## ibglowin

All the recipes ended up in the *Food, Pairing and Craft Foods Forum*

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=20

Just start a new thread for any recipes you want to post.



Boatboy24 said:


> Was just about to ask you to post it in the recipes thread, but that seems to have been removed.


----------



## sour_grapes

I made a simple oyster stew (shallots, a roux, heavy cream, herbs, and oysters) similar to this recipe. Also, had store-prepared marinated artichokes in oil.

Regarding the store: it was a sad day for Sour Grapes yesterday. I went to my favorite neighborhood mom-and-pop gourmet grocery store to shop for last night's decadent dinner, and there was a going-out-of-business sign on it. They evidently just could not compete with the new behemoth two-story grocery store that moved in a block away. Everything was 30% off, so I spent ~$160 bucks and stocked up on lots of goodies. But, this represents a loss...


----------



## Boatboy24

"The Last Supper"

Verdict: Good, but not great. I've seen these Prime steaks from Costco before and always felt that they looked 'just barely prime'. I'm a little picky when buying beef and usually search through whats available to find what I want in terms of size and marbling. Don't get me wrong, this was a very good steak. But I think a Choice grade in sous vide for an hour or two is just as tender. Pretty good though - the Costco price for Prime NY Strips is the same as the non-sale price at my local Giant for Choice.


----------



## dralarms

I also have a copycat recipe for applebees jalapeno dressing if anyone is interested.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> .... they looked 'just barely prime'. I'm a little picky when buying beef and usually search through whats available to find what I want in terms of size and marbling.


 
BB, 

Care to post how you tell prime from choice? Have any tips that you can share that will help us pick out a really good steak?


----------



## JohnT

Made fried chicken with my niece last yesterday. MAN, was this good (if I do say so myself). 

I am going to post the recipe..


----------



## ibglowin

Marked with a sticker right on the package for one.



JohnT said:


> BB,
> 
> Care to post how you tell prime from choice? Have any tips that you can share that will help us pick out a really good steak?


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> BB,
> 
> Care to post how you tell prime from choice? Have any tips that you can share that will help us pick out a really good steak?



As Mike said, the sticker will tell you. But its all about the marbling, basically. For a visual, here are a few pics. 

This pic is a Choice grade NY Strip. Not a ton of marbling in there, but there is some. 







This is Prime NY Strip. Notice the marbling. There's a lot more and these two steaks actually look pretty good to me. 






On the extreme end, here is a Wagyu NY Strip. A crazy amount of marbling. I have splurged for this twice - both times it was my birthday and I wanted to treat myself. All that interior fat is soft and rich. These steaks are like butter - incredibly rich, tender, and you can just about cut them with a fork. Generally speaking, the more your steak looks like this, the better its going to be. The nice thing about the Wagyu is that because it is so rich, a little goes a long way. 






If you pick through the selection of Choice steaks, you can often find some that look borderline prime. That's what I try to do and I think it does make a difference.


----------



## GreginND

Chinese fried rice and Indian roti. Served with apple wine.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> As Mike said, the sticker will tell you. If you pick through the selection of Choice steaks, you can often find some that look borderline prime. That's what I try to do and I think it does make a difference.


 
OK, so it is all about the marbling. Thanks.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> "The Last Supper"
> 
> Verdict: Good, but not great. I've seen these Prime steaks from Costco before and always felt that they looked 'just barely prime'. I'm a little picky when buying beef and usually search through whats available to find what I want in terms of size and marbling. Don't get me wrong, this was a very good steak. But I think a Choice grade in sous vide for an hour or two is just as tender. Pretty good though - the Costco price for Prime NY Strips is the same as the non-sale price at my local Giant for Choice.



Man, if that tastes as good as it looks, I wouldn't say it is good but GREAT


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> On the extreme end, here is a Wagyu NY Strip. A crazy amount of marbling.



Here is some genuine Kobe. (In case you are wondering, that price works out to about $200/lb. Needless to say, I did not indulge.


----------



## ibglowin

Somebody pull the trigger on one of these please and let us know if they are any good!


----------



## GreginND

Lentil stew with black and brown rice.


----------



## Boatboy24

Shrimp Étouffée


----------



## stickman

I made a focaccia today, I ended up splitting a piece open for a mortadella sandwich.


----------



## sour_grapes

Bucatini Bucatini all'Amatriciana. This is so very easy to make! This and a grilled zucchini, then turned into salad.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Bucagini Bucatini all'Amatriciana. This is so very easy to make! This and a grilled zucchini, then turned into salad.



You make your own guanciale for that?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> You make your own guanciale for that?



No way! I do make my own bacon (i.e., regular bacon, from pork belly). But I have no idea where I would get uncured hog jowl!

I mentioned that my little mom-and-pop gourmet grocery store just went out of biz. I bought a big hunk of guanciale from them at a big discount.

There is another store a few miles away that carries guanciale, but I would have to make a special trip.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> No way! I do make my own bacon (i.e., regular bacon, from pork belly).



Once you cure and smoke your own bacon, there is no going back, is there?


----------



## ceeaton

Too windy around these parts today to fire up the smoker, so to celebrate my wife being able to spend evenings with us again (she was on 2nd shift for training), I'm doing a hunk of top round very slowly in the oven. Coated and wrapped overnight with Kosher salt. Then started around 1 pm at 170*F (did sear on the stove top first), just raised it to 225*F. Aiming to get it up to 115* internal temperature, then turn off the oven for an hour so it slowly creeps up to 125*F. Should turn out nice and tender, and because of the odd, almost triangular shape of the cut, will be able to offer medium well to some and rare to the boys. Only about 3 lbs so I suspect there will be no leftovers since we rarely eat beef (better to avoid red meat for the diabetics in the house). Plan on serving with ho-made mac'n cheese (two types, one GF) and either a large salad or some petite green beans.

Also got the Smokey Joe going and made some grilled fajita chicken breasts from my wife to use on her lunchtime salads.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did a nice beef Ragu last night.


----------



## ceeaton

Tried to edit my previous post, but I don't have "privileges" to do so?

Two images of the variety of doneness of the finished roast. Most was medium, the thickest part was medium rare. Both parts were very tender. All family members actually ate the same meal. Miracles do happen!


----------



## geek

Costco pizza [emoji487]


----------



## dralarms

Tomorrow I'm searing a sliced pork loin and then putting it in the crock pot with some onion soup mix cook for about 4 hrs, then add whole red potatos and sliced onions, cook for 2 more hrs, add baby carrots and finish up 1 hr ( I like my carrots crunchy). Usually very good.


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good Craig!









ceeaton said:


> All family members actually ate the same meal. Miracles do happen!


----------



## ibglowin

Sure wish they would make a "Supreme" pizza that you could carry out from the store unbaked.

You have to order at the snack bar and they have to cook it so your usually waiting in line then waiting to have it cooked......



geek said:


> Costco pizza [emoji487]
> 
> View attachment 34595


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was roast pork shoulder, sweet potatoes, and turnip greens and onions braised with ho-made chicken stock. I am making pork broth with the bone as we "speak." Why haven't I heard of "pork broth" before?


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken française, roasted garlic broccoli, caesar salad and garlic bread


----------



## geek

Subway, spicy Italian.


----------



## dralarms

dralarms said:


> Tomorrow I'm searing a sliced pork loin and then putting it in the crock pot with some onion soup mix cook for about 4 hrs, then add whole red potatos and sliced onions, cook for 2 more hrs, add baby carrots and finish up 1 hr ( I like my carrots crunchy). Usually very good.



Well, I sprinkled the pork loins with nature seasoning, and some roasted garlic before searing them.

OMG I'm stuffed, it was so good.


----------



## ceeaton

Pork loin wrapped in bacon, done on low in the crock pot all day. Served with garlicy red skinned mashed taters, salad (wifey making now), and some sauerkraut in there somewhere. Have a carboy I just emptied of a year old Italian Brunello kit which I'll swirl around to smell the wonderful essence of oak from the left over cubes. Might wash my hair with it later so I can smell it as I sleep. What more could you ask for?


----------



## ceeaton

Image....or it didn't happen....


----------



## Boatboy24

Oh wow, that was good! Thanks to Ina for the broccoli idea - maybe the best broccoli I've ever had. 

http://www.recipe30.com/chicken-francaise.html/

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/parmesan-roasted-broccoli-recipe


----------



## zalai

I had some hungarian crapes called "palacsinta" . 
First picture is making it in a frying pan .
Second picture is filled with banana and Nutella , then rolled up .


----------



## JohnT

zalai said:


> I had some hungarian crapes called "palacsinta" .
> First picture is making it in a frying pan .
> Second picture is filled with banana and Nutella , then rolled up .


 
If I could, I would like to give you 1,000 "likes"!! 

My gandma used to make that for us (especially during lent). She made them in two varieties, one with farmer's cheese and one with jam. 

Please, please, please, could you give me your recipe?? This is one of the dishes that had been considered a trandition, but was lost when my gandma died.


----------



## JohnT

On Saturday, I teamed up with my SIL who was visiting from Atlanta. 

We started cooking at around noon, started eating at 5pm, and finished up dessert around 9pm. We would eat in waves (eat a course, wait a bit, then eat the next).

For a starter, My plan was to make a cram of mushroom soup. I did pick up some mushrooms, and had them rung up on my receipt, but for some reason they were not placed into the bag. So, after a quick inventory of what I had on hand, I ended up making a potato/cheddar soup instead. This was the first time making it and I did not use any sort of recipe. Turned out yummy. 

For a second course, I decided on a little experimentation on "What goes good with goat cheese". This took the form of a sampler having baked panko crusted goat cheese, cinnamon poached pear, Fresh Kiwi, baked apple, home made fig jam, fresh homemade basil pesto, thin rolls of parma ham, and home roasted red peppers marinated in basalmic vinegar. See picture.

At the end of this course, the votes for the best combinations were tallied. From now on, it will be just the goat cheese, the poached pear, and the fig jam. Each of these really complimented the goat cheese! 

For dinner it was stuffed chicken, mash, gravey, and green beans. after stuffing, trussed the bird and used the diaper method to end up with a nice, moist, chicken. see pic.

For dessert, it was home made strawberry pie (strawberries were on sale) with fresh, whipped cream (by hand). 

After dinner was all cleaned up, we spent an hour just trying to stay awake.

Sorry, no pic of the soup or the dessert...


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> At the end of this course, the votes for the best combinations were tallied. From now on, it will be just the goat cheese, the poached pear, and the fig jam. Each of these really complimented the goat cheese!



The sweet in the pear and jam would be great with the tangy goat cheese. Nice choice.


----------



## ibglowin

Do you have a hard time finding pine nuts in your area?



Boatboy24 said:


> Oh wow, that was good! Thanks to Ina for the broccoli idea - maybe the best broccoli I've ever had.
> 
> http://www.recipe30.com/chicken-francaise.html/
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/parmesan-roasted-broccoli-recipe


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Do you have a hard time finding pine nuts in your area?



In with the rest of the nuts at the grocery store. I take it you do?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Do you have a hard time finding pine nuts in your area?



Just look in the crotch of a pine tree! ::


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I am surrounded by Pinon pine, Ponderosa pine and Juniper trees....

Too much work for me to mess with. I can find them sold locally all over the place including people selling them roasted on the side of the roads in these parts.

Costco has a nice bag of them usually but they are all "Product of China" as I suspect most every bag in any grocery store is......



Boatboy24 said:


> In with the rest of the nuts at the grocery store. I take it you do?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Costco has a nice bag of them usually but they are all "Product of China" as I suspect most every bag in any grocery store is......



Ha. I once found a jar of pine nuts that said "Importato" and had a picture of a gondola on them. Well, they were "importato-ed" from _Cina_ (Italian for China).

Also, google "pine mouth." I love pine nuts, and I hope never to experience that.


----------



## zalai

JohnT said:


> If I could, I would like to give you 1,000 "likes"!!
> 
> My gandma used to make that for us (especially during lent). She made them in two varieties, one with farmer's cheese and one with jam.
> 
> Please, please, please, could you give me your recipe?? This is one of the dishes that had been considered a trandition, but was lost when my gandma died.



I use a simple batter :
500 ml of milk 
2 eggs (large )
pinch of salt 
200 mg of flour 
mix the batter in a blender
1/2 tsp oil before frying in the hot pan
pour a thin layer of batter in the pan check the bottom for color and turn it .
fill it and roll it up . Many different kind of filling you can use . Nuttela , any jam , fruit , walnuts , poppy seed , cocoa ... Sprinkel icing sugar on top if you wish .
Check the internet and YouTube for filling recipes , but don't change the batter . Farmer's cheese is the same as cottage cheese ? The cottage cheese filling is one of my favorite also .


----------



## JohnT

zalai said:


> IFarmer's cheese is the same as cottage cheese ? The cottage cheese filling is one of my favorite also .


 
Yes, my grandma used cottage cheese (with raisins), but called it farmer's cheese. YUM!!!


----------



## geek

Lunch and dinner, Dominican style soup. Great for a day like this.


----------



## ceeaton

Started sweating the onions around 10:30 this morning after making the GF meatballs. Cooked all day and just added the meatballs for the last hour. Plan on serving it with some garlic rounds, a salad and some cold water. Will probably eat, take a nice hot shower and crash with the latest Wine Spectator magazine. Fully expect to see a picture tomorrow on my wife's facebook page of me sleeping with the magazine on top of my head.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ah, food coma...


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Lunch and dinner, Dominican style soup. Great for a day like this.
> 
> View attachment 34675



Tell me a little more about that soup. It looks great.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Tell me a little more about that soup. It looks great.



It's kind of like a big stew.
Lots of chicken, potatoes, yuca, some veggies (carrots and cabbage for example) and some 'special' seasoning as she calls it, lol
We acompanied it with plain white rice. It was good for a cold day..!! 

She also makes something we call 'sancocho', even a more 'complicated' stew sort of things, in which different meats and chicken are added to the mix. This is one of Dominican's favs of all time. In the Dominican Republic, "sancocho" is considered one of the national dishes. Check Google


----------



## GreginND

I'm traveling and have found some good vegan eats. Guess where?

Baked potato with beans and avocado along with a rocket salad. 




Some liquid refreshments to wash it down with. 




Great Thai food. Papaya salad. 




Sweet corn cakes. 




A spicy red curry and a green curry. 







Fried (veggie) haggis balls and a spicy bean burger with chips.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> I'm traveling and have found some good vegan eats. Guess where?



Based on the spelling of 'flavour' on the beer bottle, I'm thinking somewhere in the UK.


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> I'm traveling and have found some good vegan eats. Guess where?



Based on "haggis," I would say in Scotland, in particular. (Vegan haggis? Heaven forfend!)

By the way, regarding that IPA. Caesar Augustus is okay for today, but be careful if you get a "Julius" today! (3/15).


----------



## dcbrown73

This is what I've been eating off and on all week. (made it over the weekend)

My homemade Tortilla soup. Easily one of the best things that I make. This soup definitely eats like a meal.


----------



## ibglowin

Haggis balls? Seriously gross sounding even if it is Vegan! 

Nice travel! Conference related?



GreginND said:


> I'm traveling and have found some good vegan eats. Guess where?
> 
> Baked potato with beans and avocado along with a rocket salad.


----------



## GreginND

No conference, just pleasure. We will be here in Edinburgh until Saturday and then spend 5 days in London.

The haggis is really delicious. Yes, I did take a taste of the real stuff. It's really good.


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> No conference, just pleasure. We will be here in Edinburgh until Saturday and then spend 5 days in London.



Oh, jeez. Only Greg would go 9 deg. NORTH of Fargo in winter for vacation!


----------



## GreginND

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, jeez. Only Greg would go 9 deg. NORTH of Fargo in winter for vacation!




Well, they certainly don't have our continental climate. It's quite lovely here.


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> Well, they certainly don't have our continental climate. It's quite lovely here.



Of course, I was aware of that, and was mostly being silly. However, I am really surprised to see quite that much in bloom! (Even if it is the early bloomers, crocuses and daffodils.)


----------



## sour_grapes

I was working from home this afternoon, and tomorrow is St. Paddy's Day, but it is _also_ a Friday in Lent. So I made the big sacrifice to cook corned beast all afternoon. (Corned beef is my favorite legal substance.) I don't much favor boiled cabbage, so I bought Savoy cabbage and braised it (with onions, garlic, sherry, coriander, chicken stock, and marjoram). Normally, I would do potatoes, but DW's dietary reasons forbade this, so I made (or rather, _tried_ to make) spaetzle. It was a near farce; I will have to get @JohnT to teach me sometime. I am not a master baker, and have little knowledge or experience with consistencies of doughs, etc. I followed a recipe, but the dough was a STICKY s.o.b. I kneaded it until it was ready, but there was no way on God's green Earth that I was going to be able to extrude it through any holes into noodles. (I kept adding milk during kneading, in hopes of softening it up a bit, but there was never any change.) I finally gave up, and stretched it out by hand into relatively thin tendrils, and barely managed to get these off of my hands and into the water. Although the strands were not at all uniform, it was still a lovely dish to eat (after boiling then frying up with tons of butter).

Washed down with a Cline Viognier, as documented elsewhere.


----------



## ceeaton

My Mom got back from a two month stint on Sanibel Island in Florida (just in time for the snow). She brought me back four nice ripe tomatos. You can see why I make her wine for her b-day. I see some BLT's in my near future (like lunchtime).


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> I was working from home this afternoon, and tomorrow is St. Paddy's Day, but it is _also_ a Friday in Lent. So I made the big sacrifice to cook corned beast all afternoon. (Corned beef is my favorite legal substance.) I don't much favor boiled cabbage, so I bought Savoy cabbage and braised it (with onions, garlic, sherry, coriander, chicken stock, and marjoram). Normally, I would do potatoes, but DW's dietary reasons forbade this, so I made (or rather, _tried_ to make) spaetzle. It was a near farce; I will have to get @JohnT to teach me sometime. I am not a master baker, and have little knowledge or experience with consistencies of doughs, etc. I followed a recipe, but the dough was a STICKY s.o.b. I kneaded it until it was ready, but there was no way on God's green Earth that I was going to be able to extrude it through any holes into noodles. (I kept adding milk during kneading, in hopes of softening it up a bit, but there was never any change.) I finally gave up, and stretched it out by hand into relatively thin tendrils, and barely managed to get these off of my hands and into the water. Although the strands were not at all uniform, it was still a lovely dish to eat (after boiling then frying up with tons of butter).
> 
> Washed down with a Cline Viognier, as documented elsewhere.


 

If your dough is too thick, then you can go with "the board method". 

Get a small cutting board (a cheese board will do). *Wet the board with water (very important).* Place a lump of the dough toward the edge. Hold the board over simmering water. Using a knife, drag a small portion to the over the edge of the board and fling down into the simmering water. Soaking the board first will prevent the dough from sticking.

This is not the fastest way to make them, but definitely works when I do not happen to have my spaetzle maker with me.



BTW, Thanks! I now can't stop thinking about corned beef and buttered spaetzle!


----------



## geek

@ceeaton Do they allow tomatoes in the aircraft if you put them in your carry-on luggage? 

Just wondering since they prohibit almost everything nowadays.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> @ceeaton Do they allow tomatoes in the aircraft if you put them in your carry-on luggage?
> 
> Just wondering since they prohibit almost everything nowadays.



They drove down and back, so I'm not sure. Takes them a couple of days as they visit old friends on the way back and I think it is +/- 1200 miles. I'm sure once she reaches 90 she'll pry open her wallet and fly.


----------



## JohnT

geek said:


> @ceeaton Do they allow tomatoes in the aircraft if you put them in your carry-on luggage?
> 
> Just wondering since they prohibit almost everything nowadays.


 

It all depend on just how hungry the security people are...


----------



## ceeaton

Best BLT since early October last year...


----------



## geek

Pizza again [emoji4]


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Pizza again [emoji4]



Same here. Delivery.


----------



## sour_grapes

Same here, out at a pizza restaurant.


----------



## geek

Double down....at TGIF


----------



## ibglowin

We had a St. Patties day "dinner buffet" with our besties yesterday. They made the usual corned beef, cabbage and potatoes and we made a Guinness Lamb Stew with Vegetables using (for the most part) the Insta-Pot automated pressure cooker. We used a little over 3lbs of lamb shoulder that had to be de-boned but it is supposedly more tender than using a lamb shank or leg of lamb. The Insta-pot can also brown/sear meat but since we had so much we opted to brown the meat in a large cast iron skillet and then combined the veggies in as well as the beer and beef broth into the pot and then pressed the "Stew" button on the front and viola' instant stew in 35 minutes! Turned out amazing, our besties brought a Growler of "A Merkin Brown" (Brown Ale - American) from our local beer coop (Bathtub Row) that was flat out AMAZING and blew away the Guinness (bottle) beer in a side by side taste test. The Guinness tasted like water in comparison. Since Mrs. IB is not a beer lover I cracked the cap on a "Acrobat" Rose' of Pinot Noir that was excellent and paired very well. Also poured a little of the Sauv Blanc Rose' that had not been tried in a few months and it has gotten even better than the last bottle opened and held it's own very well against the Rose of PN. All in all an amazing evening with great friends and a beautiful sunset to boot. 

Apologies for all this to Craig @ceeaton since I know he would have loved this meal and pairing of beers and wines.  Hang in there Craig!


----------



## geek

Man, that stew looks really good.


----------



## heatherd

St. Patrick's Day is my husband's birthday, so I made reservations at Brian Boru, which is a local Irish restaurant. I knew the place would be crazy on St. Paddy's Day, but it was beyond crazy. They were mobbed, and our reservation for ten meant we were seated 45 minutes late. However the food was super good and the staff was truly doing their best. We had Irish beer, Irish food, and two kinds of birthday cake: vanilla with buttercream and dark chocolate cake with coconut filling and chocolate buttercream frosting. Yummy!!


----------



## ibglowin

Recipe here if anyone is interested. 

It was fast, easy and excellent!




geek said:


> Man, that stew looks really good.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Apologies for all this to Craig @ceeaton since I know he would have loved this meal and pairing of beers and wines.  Hang in there Craig!



I'd say you took my heart out with that meal but I know you aren't trying to have me committed to the sanitarium. First, I can't get the rest of the family to enjoy lamb, they think it is too heavy of a meat. We ate it every other week growing up, with dry roasted carrots, garlicy potatoes and a black, almost Guinness like gravy. Second, I have all of that beer in kegs just a few feet away and can't enjoy it for another 22 days. One of them has a Guinness clone with soured beer added for a bite. Well, at least I'm almost 1/2 way there.

Got up early since I don't drink anymore, made some bacon and put together another test crock pot meal. My wife has made this before but I can't remember if they kids liked it, so here we go. Cheeseburger soup (actually much thicker than most soups), with ground beef, carrots, celery, onion, potato in a sauce of melted cheese, half and half, chicken stock, seasoned with salt, pepper and basil. Smells pretty good. Plan on serving it with a salad and some...water or tea .

FYI: recipe is from _1997 Taste of Home Annual Recipes_ pg 37. You can find a similar recipe with a web search.

Edit: all ate and enjoyed except my 9 yr old daughter, she had a grilled Nittany Lion Frank (I think she's starting to resemble a hot dog). Next up, crock pot corned beef (fell off the truck sale at Giant, 50+% off).


----------



## JohnT

Keep it up. Your doing great!


----------



## JohnT

Did some cooking over the weekend. 

On Saturday, I made chicken parm (yeah, yeah, I know the song) made with sauce I made from the tomatoes I processed last fall. YUM! 

My sister in law was still staying with us. When the topic of dessert came up, I mentioned that I can make a good chocolate mousse. Being a chocoholic, my SIL would not hear any other choices.

For chocolate mousse, I whip some heavy cream (with a little sugar added), and fold in a mix of semi-sweet chocolate chips, butter, sugar, and vanilla extract that was tempered over a double boiler. 

I ended up serving the mousse in wine glasses (at least I found a use for them during lent). Since I did not have a piping bag, I had to "spoon" the mouse into the glasses. They definitely tasted better then they looked. 

On Sunday, I made a simple meal of chateaubriand with baked potatoes and salad. 

Sorry, no pictures...


----------



## sour_grapes

Ohh, boy. DW has professional visitors in from out of town. We agreed to host a dinner party tomorrow (Wed.). She cast about the invitations, and when the tally came back, uhhh, _everyone_ accepted. I am now tasked with dinner for 17 tomorrow.

I am making leg of lamb. I went to a little mom-and-pop source of _halal_ meat today, and got a large leg. I butchered and prepped this tonight with a North African spice rub. I now realize that even this won't be enough. I am going tomorrow to get a half-leg from Trader Joe's, which I will prepare in a European mediterranean style. (Could there be two more disparate grocery sources?) 

In the meantime, I have set up not one, but two temporary tables adjoining my dining room table, extending out to the living room. In addition to food, I also went and bought more: steak knives, cloth napkins, wineglasses, water glasses, a 10" carving knife, another water pitcher, another roasting rack, champagne, God knows what else...

Wish me luck!


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Ohh, boy. DW has professional visitors in from out of town. We agreed to host a dinner party tomorrow (Wed.). She cast about the invitations, and when the tally came back, uhhh, _everyone_ accepted. I am now tasked with dinner for 17 tomorrow.
> 
> I am making leg of lamb. I went to a little mom-and-pop source of _halal_ meat today, and got a large leg. I butchered and prepped this tonight with a North African spice rub. I now realize that even this won't be enough. I am going tomorrow to get a half-leg from Trader Joe's, which I will prepare in a European mediterranean style. (Could there be two more disparate grocery sources?)
> 
> In the meantime, I have set up not one, but two temporary tables adjoining my dining room table, extending out to the living room. In addition to food, I also went and bought more: steak knives, cloth napkins, wineglasses, water glasses, a 10" carving knife, another water pitcher, another roasting rack, champagne, God knows what else...
> 
> Wish me luck!



You don't need luck, you do it all the time, it's just scaled up a bit. Serve some appropriate wines along the way, it'll be a hit!


----------



## JohnT

You got this Paul! 

What are you planning to serve with the lamb? 

Remember to take pictures for all of us that are not lucky enough to be invited......


----------



## ibglowin

Dinner for 17 on a week night? 



sour_grapes said:


> I am now tasked with dinner for 17 tomorrow.


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> You don't need luck, you do it all the time, it's just scaled up a bit. Serve some appropriate wines along the way, it'll be a hit!





JohnT said:


> You got this Paul!
> 
> What are you planning to serve with the lamb?
> 
> Remember to take pictures for all of us that are not lucky enough to be invited......



Thanks, guys!

Beyond the "Alliance of the Lambs," I will be serving a dish of pearl cous-cous with LOTS of herbs and feta cheese, and a simple dish of braised lacinato kale, with bread and hummus and roasted garlic. The cous-cous dish is a recipe from the lovely cookbook Plenty.


----------



## Sweetiepie

That is too funny. My husband and son always tell me they want rack of lamb, when I ask them "What do you want for supper?" because it's the one thing we do not grow here on the farm, (besides seafood of course). It's their way of getting out of having to make a decision. I was going to surprise them and get rack of lamb (which isn't at our local grocery stores. Maybe Fargo has it but that is 3 hours away. Anyway I was going to order on line and wow the prices were crazy. I could buy a live calf for just a leg of a lamb. So I have never made it. So please do post pictures. They might find themselves with a photo of leg of lamb on their plates. Your supper sounds wonderful.


----------



## sour_grapes

Sweetiepie said:


> That is too funny. My husband and son always tell me they want rack of lamb, when I ask them "What do you want for supper?" because it's the one thing we do not grow here on the farm, (besides seafood of course). It's their way of getting out of having to make a decision. I was going to surprise them and get rack of lamb (which isn't at our local grocery stores. Maybe Fargo has it but that is 3 hours away. Anyway I was going to order on line and wow the prices were crazy. I could buy a live calf for just a leg of a lamb. So I have never made it. So please do post pictures. They might find themselves with a photo of leg of lamb on their plates. Your supper sounds wonderful.



I LOVE rack of lamb, but you are right, it is _very_ spendy. I typically see it for ~$17 or $18/lb here. Leg of lamb is much more reasonable. I paid $6.50/lb from the _halal_ place, although it was more like $10 or $11 at a typical grocery store. 

I just picked up the second leg (6.5 lbs) at my regular grocery store, but it was on sale due to being near its sell-by date. Got it for $6/lb! 

BTW, I drove the Hi-Line this summer all the way from Oregon to Wisconsin. So, I probably went within a hundred yards of your abode! Beautiful drive.


----------



## Sweetiepie

Those prices are not so.... bad. When I looked a couple years ago to have it shipped to me, I think it was over $100 for one leg. I have never had it. 

Most people do not think driving through ND is beautiful unless you go by the badlands. Most are bored almost to death. So that is very nice of you to say. I have lived here all my life and go nuts when I can't see for miles. I get claustrophobic. So many trees and people. How do you know what the weather will be like for the rest of the day when you can't see the horizon?


----------



## JohnT

Sweetiepie said:


> I could buy a live calf for just a leg of a lamb.


 
Why not add a sheep or two to your livestock?? 

We raised two sheep when I was a kid. They are easy. Dad purchased and raised 2 lambs for about the price of 1 leg of lamb and ended up with 4 legs and several racks.


----------



## dcbrown73

I don't even own 17 dinner plates hah.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Leg of lamb is much more reasonable. I paid $6.50/lb from the _halal_ place, although it was more like $10 or $11 at a typical grocery store.



Wow, our store must have found the same truck that @JohnT 's stuff falls off off, $3.99 lb at our local Giant for the leg, didn't see any racks laying around. I think the legs with the bone removed were $7.99 a lb.

Doing predominately crockpot meals this week. Had sweet and sour turkey breasts on Monday, beef stew last night and have a corned beef going for tonight's dinner. Kids haven't had corned beef since my wife doesn't like it (she has class tonight so no dinner at home for her), so it should be interesting to see what they think. I can see a Reuben sandwich in my future for lunch tomorrow (and the next day, and the next day...).

Update: All kids liked it, but my oldest daughter thought the meat was "bouncy", but the youngest daughter really enjoyed it. The youngest son enjoyed the "stinky" cabbage, so yet another crockpot hit!


----------



## Sweetiepie

JohnT said:


> Why not add a sheep or two to your livestock??
> 
> We raised two sheep when I was a kid. They are easy. Dad purchased and raised 2 lambs for about the price of 1 leg of lamb and ended up with 4 legs and several racks.



Good point, here are my excuses.
1.) Our farm yard is small about 13 acres and I already have 4-6 cows and calves, 2 pigs and about 150 chickens. Two are milk cows. So someone would have to go. 
2.) I was told that if I ever got sheep it would be expected of me to sheer them and weave my own yarn. Because then it would make no sense to buy yarn. Though I love attaining new skill sets, this one isn't on the priority list. 
3.) I would need to re-fence our property for sheep so they didn't get out. To many other projects.
4.) Mostly, I have never tried it so what if it just tastes like chicken to me. 

I will never say it won't happen because I said we would never have milk cows either but as long as my son drinks raw milk his allergies are gone and he rarely has a cold. As soon as the cow drys up, he is sick again. So you never know what might happen on the farm.


----------



## ibglowin

Had the leftovers of the Guinness lamb stew last night. Tasted even better than the first night as it had melded together even more. 

Might have washed it down with a glass or two Sauv Blanc Rose'.


----------



## Sweetiepie

Uffda! You guys have convinced me I need to put trying lamb on my bucket list.


----------



## bakervinyard

@sour grapes, I didn't see any mention of dessert. Is it on the menu ? Bakervinyard


----------



## ibglowin

Pics or it never happened right.......... Rules are rules!

Cincinnati Chili! One of Mrs. IB's favorite dishes growing up, although she is not from the mid west by any means!. It is a Mediterranean-spiced meat sauce used as a topping for spaghetti (a "two-way") or hot dogs ("coneys"), both dishes developed by Greek-Macedonian immigrant restaurateurs in the 1920s. 

Went down pretty well with some fermented grape juice from somewhere in the PNW.......


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, here are some pictures of the "Alliance of the Lambs" dinner. Unfortunately, I did not take any pictures of anything _except_ the lamb.  Not the massive table, none of the veggies, nothing of the people crowded into my house drinking too much. Oh, well.

@bakervinyard , I let a few guests bring dessert. There were some pies, and an extremely rich strawberry shortbread cake that I had a slice of. (I am not much of a dessert person.)

I mentioned a lot of this already upthread, but let me recap the menu. I made two legs of lamb. One was a whole leg (both shin and femur bones), about 8.5 lbs, purchased at a _halal_ grocer, and prepared with North African spices (harissa, caraway, coriander, cumin, etc.). The other was a semi-bonless leg (only had the femur bone), about 6.5 lbs, purchased at a normal grocery store, and prepared with European mediterranean seasonings (garlic, lemon zest, rosemary, thyme, etc.) I also made a chutney for the lamb from ho-made preserved lemons, shallots macerated in lemon juice, olive oil, and mint. 

I roasted the legs moderately low-and-slow, viz., 250F for ~2 hours, until 130F internal temp. Then I took them out and let them rest for 45 minutes, while I did other things. In the meantime, crank the oven to 500F, and put the lambs back in for 20 minutes before serving. (“Reverse sear.”) Both lambs were delicious, and were mostly deep pink, just the way I like it. Of course, due to natural variations, there were parts that were light pink and even more well done for those miscreants that like it that way. 

One of the side dishes was a pearl cous-cous dish from the cookbook Plenty. DW did most of the prep work on this the day before. It is called “green cous-cous” because it has TONS of herbs in it: dill, tarragon, mint, parsley, cilantro, scallions, arugula, etc., and it topped off with crumbled feta cheese. Finally, I made braised lacinato kale, with onions, garlic, ho-made chicken stock, and seasoned with coriander, ground fennel, cayenne pepper, and a bit of lemon juice. I have a huge chef pan, and I still had to do it in 3 batches! Another guest insisted on bringing a middle eastern dish of meatballs, baked eggplant, and saffron rice. This was really outstanding, perhaps better than the other dishes. I also made roasted garlic, and served this and commercial hummus on bread. And lots of wine. LOTS of wine.

Two of the guests had just gotten married, so we feted them with 3 bottles of some cheapish Piper Sonoma Brut champagne I picked up; I felt this punched WAY above its weight. Would definitely purchase again for less than $11. I served a Cline Viognier to a guest who won’t drink red wine, and some of that may have made its way into my stomach, too! Another guest brought a forgettable Shiraz, but the most notable wines were from a different guest, who brought a few quite nice bottles. First, a little vinfanticide with a Sebastiani 2014 Cab Sauv from Sonoma. He also brought a couple bottles of H & G Limited Production Red Blend from Napa (2012). This guest was from Europe, and so picked these as a pig-in-a-poke, but they were, to my tongue, very nice, bold, rich wines that stood up to and enhanced the lamb. He was totally unfamiliar with Washington wines, so I opened a H3 Cab for him; we probably didn’t _need_ any more wine at this point  , but still we persisted by tasting my CC Showcase Amarone. He was kind to say that he really liked it, but I think our palates had been “softened up” by all of the previous bombardment.

First pix are raw, the last pic is after roasting.


----------



## Sweetiepie

Sounds and looks marvelous!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> there were parts that were light pink and even more well done for those *miscreants* that like it that way.


Thank you for my word of the week, now I can enjoy my Friday evening.


sour_grapes said:


> First, a little vinfanticide with a Sebastiani 2014 Cab Sauv from Sonoma. ... they were, to my tongue, very nice, bold, rich wines that stood up to and enhanced the lamb.


Last time my Mom invited us to the Country Club, the 2012 Sebastiani was their house red, it was quite tasty, especially with prime rib.

Paul, thanks for the pictures, it looks like you and your DW pulled it off, bravo!


----------



## geek

Came to the DR and had a college reunion, this is a big paella prepared by one of my friends.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tomorrow, I'm going to be doing my first tea smoked duck. I'm psyched and will hopefully remember to take some pics.


----------



## ceeaton

Jim, pictures or it didn't happen.

Stayed pretty nice today, so I got to grill up my chicken wings (and a fajita chicken breast for my wife's salads, love da breasts, and a lone Nittany Lion frank for the youngest). Most of it used Sweet Baby Rays bbq sauce, rest used Buffalo wing sauce. Has been a month or more since we had wings, so there are very few left over. Served with ho-made mac 'n cheese (used NY sharp cheddar for some bite) and some fresh green beans (from who knows where). Nice early Spring meal. Will be even better when I can drink a beer while grilling.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tea smoked duck tacos, Part I

Got the duck cleaned up, then trussed (ducks need trussing much, much more than chickens - see below for before and after). The rub is made up of sugar, salt, black pepper, five spice, coriander and cinnamon. A little goes into the cavity of the duck, then it gets trussed up. Once that's done, the duck is rubbed with sesame oil and the rest of the rub is applied. The smoke mixture just smells intoxicating. It's brown sugar, white rice, black tea, cinnamon sticks, star anise, and some tangerine or orange peel, topped off with some cherry wood. Smoker is going - set up in the gazebo, as it is supposed to rain this afternoon. Duck is on and we're chilling. See you in a few hours.


----------



## Johnd

Prices haven't come down much this spring, but you can only wait so long before the first crawfish boil of the year!! Done cooking for the day, golf on the tube and a nap in my future.


----------



## ceeaton

I'd seriously rather have some of those crawfish in the picture above...I see a live FedEx delivery in my near future. So since it wasn't raining as hard as they had predicted (so far just a mist), fired up the small charcoal grill and then the Weber gas grill and made a cheap roast beast dinner, complete with corn and twice baked taters. A little overdone for me, but perfect for the "girls" in the family. Wife was very appreciative (happy wife, happy life).


----------



## Boatboy24

Tea smoked duck tacos, part II

After a couple hours, Daffy was looking like this. Gave it a brushing with some sesame oil and let it go a while longer.







Took it off the smoker and let it rest a few:






Sliced it up and it was tender, moist, and absolutely delicious!!!






Plated up some tacos with cucumber, cilantro, carrots, scallions and a little hoisin barbecue sauce. Winner!


----------



## Sweetiepie

We made three kinds of bacon from our pigs we grew last summer. Marinaded all week. Most of the spices were grown from the garden last summer. One was pepper bacon, a sweet bacon and a recipe with bourbon that had no name. So I named it I don't know bacon because then when I ask "What do you want for supper?" and they answer "I don't know" then that's what they get. DH smoked it for 4 and 1/2 hours and we had it for supper. Always wonderful.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sweetiepie said:


> We made three kinds of bacon from our pigs we grew last summer. Marinaded all week. Most of the spices were grown from the garden last summer. One was pepper bacon, a sweet bacon and a recipe with bourbon that had no name. So I named it I don't know bacon because then when I ask "What do you want for supper?" and they answer "I don't know" then that's what they get. DH smoked it for 4 and 1/2 hours and we had it for supper. Always wonderful.



Few things in life are better than homemade bacon.


----------



## ceeaton

It's Monday, so time for quick meal options. Nice to have a crock pot around. Pork Loin wrapped in bacon with carrot underneath in chicken stock. Wifey can decide if she's making sandwiches or serving with leftover noodles/smashed taters/rice left in the fridge.


----------



## Boatboy24

What kind of bacon is that?


----------



## JohnT

@johnd - you are simply killing me! I love crawfish. I ate a TON of them when down in the big easy, but up here all I can get is frozen (yuk). 

I would walk a mile through ground glass for just one plate of the fresh ones!!!


----------



## JohnT

@boatboy24 - that duck looks unbelievable!! You now have me pining away for roast duck.. With crawfish dressing!!!!


----------



## JohnT

On Sunday it was SWMBO's choice. 

Here is what she chose.. 

Marha Pörkölt (a Hungarian beef/onion stew) with home made spaetzle, 

Uborkasalata (Hungarian cucumber salad) 

A nice loaf of garlic bread, 

and a chocolate cake to finish it off.. 


Did I marry well or what?? 

My wife is a true American mutt. Although she does not descend from the Mayflower, she does have root on the very next boat. Until she met me, she was a true apple pie and hot dog girl. 

Marha Pörkölt is a dish that my Grandmother (and mother) made at leat one a month. It is cheap, hearty, and full of flavor. If there was ever an dish that exemplifies Hungarian comfort food, this would be it. 

Pairing that with a cool, crisp, creamy, and slightly tart Uborkasalata (cucumber salad) make for the perfect meal on a wet overcast 40 degree day. 

Then a nice, light, moist chocolate cake with an ice cold glass of milk to finish things off. 

It was delicious! I was in the middle of gloating to my wife on how I am such a great influence when it hit me.. 

"DAMN!" I said.

"What's wrong" she asked. 

"I forgot to take pictures!!" I replied. 

Sorry folks. You will just have to take my word for it. 

Let me know if you guys want the recipies..


----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> What kind of bacon is that?



Looks like turkey bacon, Jim.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> What kind of bacon is that?





Rocky said:


> Looks like turkey bacon, Jim.



Ding ding ding...Rocky is right, turkey bacon (butterball). It's just there to help keep some moisture in that boneless roast, I use the "real" bacon for eating.


----------



## Kraffty

Saturday night I cut a pork loin into steaks, dry rubbed and grilled. Roast asparagus with parmesan and lemon and the wife's pasta salad. The women were drinking Castle Rock but I opened my 2014 50/50 blend Cab/Pinot Noir and it's tasting pretty good now.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Honing my Chicken Teriyaki skills. Smith's (Kroger) had boneless skinless chicken breast for $1.59 today. WTF are they feeding chickens these days that each breast weighs in at over a pound and look like it came from a turkey instead of a chicken? They are ginormous.........


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Honing my Chicken Teriyaki skills. Smith's (Kroger) had boneless skinless chicken breast for $1.59 today. WTF are they feeding chickens these days that each breast weighs in at over a pound and look like it came from a turkey instead of a chicken? They are ginormous.........



That's a big boob!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> WTF are they feeding chickens these days that each breast weighs in at over a pound and look like it came from a turkey instead of a chicken? They are ginormous.........



Definitely noticed that, too. In the olden days (of course I changed as well as the chickens), I used to eat 2 breasts at a sitting. Now, the wife and I split one, and get two meals out of it!

In fact, a large chicken breast was on my menu this evening, too. I dry-brined it, then sauteed on each side, then sliced it into medallions and smothered it with a tarragon beurre blanc sauce. Sides were risotto made with ho-made chicken stock, and roasted broccoli with garlic, olive oil, and lemon. A glass of Cline Viognier topped this off.


----------



## Boatboy24

The last few years around the holidays, Wegman's carries these turkeys that are bred to have a larger proportion of white meat. You want to talk about some pecs! These are huge!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Honing my Chicken Teriyaki skills. Smith's (Kroger) had boneless skinless chicken breast for $1.59 today. WTF are they feeding chickens these days that each breast weighs in at over a pound and look like it came from a turkey instead of a chicken? They are ginormous.........




Hormones [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Johnd

Years back, thought the wife a little nutty for always asking me to buy organic chickens. Today, I stroll right by those behemoths for my nice, little, chicken.


----------



## ibglowin

I think I found the source of our chickens these days...........

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE7anPEl94g[/ame]


----------



## sour_grapes

Pairs well with:


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight I made broiled sockeye salmon, smothered in a _beurre rouge_ sauce (shallots, butter and reduced wine, specifically, my WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir), with sides of polenta with blue cheese, and green beans in a very rich mustard cream sauce. Washed it down with (of course) the remaining WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir.


----------



## Sweetiepie

ibglowin said:


> I think I found the source of our chickens these days...........
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE7anPEl94g



HaHa, that's a brama. I have had those chickens, they look impressive but they are mostly fluff and terrible layers.


----------



## sour_grapes

We had a friend over tonight, and I made a "crowd favorite.": _Bucatini all'Amatriciana._ I used half traditional _guanciale_, and half ho-made bacon. I also made a salad of hearts of Romaine, then broiled until charred, and bathed in a dressing of lemon juice, macerated shallots, tarragon, and olive oil.


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> We had a friend over tonight, and I made a "crowd favorite.": _Bucatini all'Amatriciana._


 
You made what now?


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> We had a friend over tonight, and I made a "crowd favorite.": _Bucatini all'Amatriciana._ I used half traditional _guanciale_, and half ho-made bacon. I also made a salad of hearts of Romaine, then broiled until charred, and bathed in a dressing of lemon juice, macerated shallots, tarragon, and olive oil.





I need to start using Google more frequently...


----------



## ibglowin

That's right. Pics or your "spaghetti" dinner never happened!




sour_grapes said:


> We had a friend over tonight, and I made a "crowd favorite.": _Bucatini all'Amatriciana._ I used half traditional _guanciale_, and half ho-made bacon.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> You made what now?



Do you really not know that dish? You are in for a treat! You owe it to yourself to give this a try. It is super simple.

Traditionally, you use _guanciale_, which is bacon made from the jowl of a hog. However, pancetta makes a good substitute, or even plain ol' bacon. Cut this into lardons, fry it up, then fry onions in the fat. Add a tsp (or to taste) of crushed red pepper flakes. Then put in tomatoes (preferably San Marzano) and simmer for 1/2 hour. 

Cook the bucatini, stopping a minute early, then finish cooking the pasta in the sauce. Serve with grated Parmigiano-Reggiano or Pecorino.

Traditionally, these are the only ingredients, and denizens of Amatrice get snippy on this point. However, I add garlic, too.


http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/bucatini-all-amatriciana-2

http://www.mariobatali.com/recipes/bucatini-amatriciana/


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Traditionally, these are the only ingredients, and denizens of Amatrice get snippy on this point.



Of course, the denizens of Amatrice have had more important things to worry about this year: https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/aug/24/italy-earthquake-rescue-teams-dig-through-rubble-as-death-toll-rises


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> Do you really not know that dish? You are in for a treat! You owe it to yourself to give this a try. It is super simple.


 
OH MAN!!!! Combining tasty red sauce with.... 

B A C O N ! ! ! 

I am SOOOOOOO giving this a try!!!! 

THANKS!


----------



## ibglowin

Where do you guys find Guanciale locally? I think I would have to go to a specialty store in ABQ to find it unless Whole Paycheck carries it in Santa fe.


----------



## sour_grapes

Yeah, it is not easy to come by. My late, great mom-and-pop grocery store carried it. When they sadly closed a few weeks ago, I bought their last ~3 lbs of it. There is another place a few miles from me, a venerable mom-and-pop store in a former Italian neighborhood, that carries it. I don't know of a mainstream source for it...


----------



## ibglowin

As luck would have it we are making a Costco run today and I found an Italian restaurant with a small market attached to it only about 5 miles away from Costco (wish they carried it but have never seen it there) Called and they have plenty for sale for $17.99/lb. Not sure if that is good price or not. M'tucci's


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> As luck would have it we are making a Costco run today and I found an Italian restaurant with a small market attached to it only about 5 miles away from Costco (wish they carried it but have never seen it there) Called and they have plenty for sale for $17.99/lb. Not sure if that is good price or not. M'tucci's



That's about what I pay. When I got the "closeout" on the 3 lbs, I got it for a lot less, like $10/lb.


----------



## ceeaton

So it looks like about an ounce per serving, so that only ads a bit more than a dollar a serving and I'm assuming it "makes" the dish what it is, so that really isn't too bad. I may hike over to our local farmers market and see if the two Italian meat guys know where I can get some. Just hope the Wikipedia pronunciation is correct. 

Doing a google search there are a couple of places in Pittsburgh that carry Guanciale, might be worth it to me since that is 1 day shipping either FedEx or UPS.


----------



## sour_grapes

Probably impractical, but I want this grill!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it66mY9CWlE&feature=youtu.be"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it66mY9CWlE&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Probably impractical, but I want this grill!



It's only impractical if you don't use it. Loved that video though. My only concern would be what keeps juices (or all that butter in the case of those lobsters) from running all over your deck/patio?


----------



## ceeaton

I watched one of the video choices that came up after that video and they had an iron grate that stood up over the middle of the grill and they had a Dutch oven perched on top...that would open up all kinds of possibilities! A relative bargain at $2995.


----------



## ibglowin

SCORE! I pound Guanciale made in house! They had everything we needed including the real deal tomatoes and pasta. We had a late lunch at the market and Mrs IB fell in love with the home made "tomato jam" so some of that came home as well. We will give this a shot tomorrow night!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> SCORE! I pound Guanciale made in house! They had everything we needed including the real deal tomatoes and pasta. We had a late lunch at the market and Mrs IB fell in love with the home made "tomato jam" so some of that came home as well. We will give this a shot tomorrow night!



Why can I like this only once!?!!?!?!?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> My only concern would be what keeps juices (or all that butter in the case of those lobsters) from running all over your deck/patio?



I have the notion that there is a slight declivity from outside to inside, so that juices run INTO the fire.

I don't know the price of this. Craig ( @ceeaton ), what was included in the price you mentioned? On another front, I am scheming to see if there is a way I could fabricate such a bad boy... I could probably make a square version, given enough motivation.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I have the notion that there is a slight declivity from outside to inside, so that juices run INTO the fire.



I assume they thought of that, but when I saw all that butter melting and spreading out, I was


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> I assume they thought of that, but when I saw all that butter melting and spreading out, I was



Watch it again, in the beginning, right before he puts the big chop and the two hens on the grill. He shoots some sort of oil onto the grill surface, you can clearly see it running to the fire.


----------



## ibglowin

I trusted this Zagat produced video. The guy pronouncing italian foods sounds like he is the real deal and knows how to say it perfectly. Look for Guanciale at about the 20 second mark.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC22MOJ08T4[/ame]



ceeaton said:


> Just hope the Wikipedia pronunciation is correct.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I trusted this Zagat produced video. The guy pronouncing italian foods sounds like he is the real deal and knows how to say it perfectly. Look for Guanciale at about the 20 second mark.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC22MOJ08T4



Where do they find these idiots? 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUYT-Tff4DI[/ame]


----------



## ibglowin

Says the guy wearing the Canada Dry shirt! 

Used to love watching "Jay Walking" when Jay Leno was the Tonight Show host. Same thing.



Boatboy24 said:


> Where do they find these idiots?


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I have the notion that there is a slight declivity from outside to inside, so that juices run INTO the fire.
> 
> I don't know the price of this. Craig ( @ceeaton ), what was included in the price you mentioned? On another front, I am scheming to see if there is a way I could fabricate such a bad boy... I could probably make a square version, given enough motivation.



http://www.westontable.com/holiday/ofyr-outdoor-cooking-grill

Looks like the "classic" version with nothing else (ie. no grill etc).


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> SCORE! I pound Guanciale made in house! They had everything we needed including the real deal tomatoes and pasta. We had a late lunch at the market and Mrs IB fell in love with the home made "tomato jam" so some of that came home as well. We will give this a shot tomorrow night!



Nice, dinner at Mike's place. I went to three butchers and 4 stores this morning, struck out. One of the butchers said they use to make it but didn't have much demand at $15/lb, so they stopped making it. He said I could make it myself or order it from Parma in Pittsburgh like he does.


----------



## ibglowin

You can substitute thick sliced pancetta or even thick cut bacon that has not had smoke or flavoring added. I called whole paycheck in Santa fe. No luck. They said try one of the Mexican carniceria's of which there are several they do carry pork jowls!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> You can substitute thick sliced pancetta or even thick cut bacon that has not had smoke or flavoring added. I called whole paycheck in Santa fe. No luck. They said try one of the Mexican carniceria's of which there are several they do carry pork jowls!



I used the pancetta and made it for lunch, it smelled wonderful and tasted very good, nice depth in the tomato flavors. I'll be curious to see how the flavor differs using the real McCoy. Couldn't find any non-smoked bacon, even at the farmers market, though I could find double smoked.


----------



## ibglowin

I imagine your missing an extra dose or two of.......... bacon fat! 


Looks like you can make ho-made pretty easily if you can find the pork jowls.

*To cure your own guanciale at home:

1 pork jowl
1 oz whole black peppercorns 1 oz red chile flake
12 oz kosher salt
4 oz brown sugar
1 oz instacure #1

Trim the pork jowl of any undesirable glands, skin or excess fat. With a sharp knife, score the guanciale halfway through the meat. You want the scores to run parallel with the natural striations of the meat.
Mix the remaining ingredients to make the guanciale cure. Liberally rub the meat with the cure, using your fingers to press the salt into the grooves and pockets of the jowl. Any remaining cure can be saved indefinitely in the refrigerator.
Refrigerate for a minimum of 1 month, but up to 6 weeks.
Prior to using, rinse the guanciale under cold running water to remove the cure, taking care to get all of the peppercorns.
Your guanciale is now ready to slice.
Extra guanciale can be saved in the refrigerator, tightly wrapped in plastic, for 4 to 6 weeks.*


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I'll be curious to see how the flavor differs using the real McCoy.





ibglowin said:


> I imagine your missing an extra dose or two of.......... bacon fat!



Yeah, I think Mike is on target here. The way I have heard it described, and I will concur with this vague descriptor, is that the guanciale brings a strong _porkiness_ to the party. I have to agree.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Trim the pork jowl of any undesirable glands, skin or excess fat.



When speaking with the butcher at one of the stands in the market this morning, I mentioned not knowing quite what to expect with the "glands" and which were undesirable, he said, and I quote "they're all good".

Onto another topic, it stopped raining and the wind is coming from the correct direction to still attempt a smoking session (without beer so it ain't the same), so I fired 'er up and put on some cured salmon, two fajita flavored chicken breasts, and a small (5 lb-ish) whole chicken, minus the guts and head and feathers. The fajita flavored breasts are for my wife's salads this week, the salmon is for the boys' (youngest one in particular) lunch tomorrow, and the whole chicken (without some parts) is for dinner tonight. Now just have to figure out what to serve with it since I'm quickly running out of time before dinner.


----------



## geek

I just had "Niños embueltos" cooked by my in law.
Basically cooked ground beef with rice wrapped in cabbage and slow cooked in some special seasoning.. Delicious...!


----------



## geek

Here's the pic, basically stuffed cabbage.


----------



## TXWineDuo

I cooked me up some Boudin from @Johnd neck of woods for lunch and then sine the BGE was going good Mrs. Duo whipped up some meatloaf to grill. 

TXWineDuo


----------



## Boatboy24

Roast beef, collared greens and an extra large helping of potato salad to fuel me for the Cherry Blossom Ten Miler tomorrow morning.


----------



## sour_grapes

I had a nice meal with no work to speak of! In the freezer, I had 3 ribs off of a prime rib roast. That is, just the ribs and the intracostal meat in between them. Heated that up in a 250F oven, along with previously made sauteed Brussels sprouts, and microwaved some previously cooked Wehani rice with nice spices, and we had a ready-made dinner!


----------



## ibglowin

I present...... *Bucatini all’ Amatriciana!*


----------



## sour_grapes

Looks really good, Mike. I hope it lived up to my lofty expectations/descriptions!


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Looks really good, Mike. I hope it lived up to my lofty expectations/descriptions!



He had bacon and spaghetti, how could it possibly get any better??? LOL!


----------



## geek

I'm cooking today, although I NEED a new grill....
Meat, veggies and some potatoes


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I'm cooking today, although I NEED a new grill....
> Meat, veggies and some potatoes
> 
> View attachment 35102
> 
> View attachment 35103



You have a Weber kettle. One of the most capable pieces of patio hardware out there.


----------



## ibglowin

Frozen veggies! 



geek said:


> I'm cooking today, although I NEED a new grill....
> Meat, veggies and some potatoes
> 
> View attachment 35102
> 
> View attachment 35103


----------



## ibglowin

Why doesn't somebody here with metal working skills mock up an insert to fit the 22" Weber grill and turn it into one of cool grills from Denmark! Seems like it wouldn't be that difficult to do if cut to size to fit onto the Weber's internal grill inserts. ::



Boatboy24 said:


> You have a Weber kettle. One of the most capable pieces of patio hardware out there.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Frozen veggies!



Yep, best option handy at the moment...


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Why doesn't somebody here with metal working skills mock up an insert to fit the 22" Weber grill and turn it into one of cool grills from Denmark! Seems like it wouldn't be that difficult to do if cut to size to fit onto the Weber's internal grill inserts. ::



Do you mean the Dutch grill I posted?

I had the brainwave to realize that, although I wouldn't be able to fabricate that nice round one, I probably could weld up a square one... Maybe that is a project for this summer.


----------



## ibglowin

Yes! Seems somebody with a blow torch could cut one to fit with a ~8" hole in the middle or so. Maybe not as thick as the one in the video as the Weber doesn't have that sturdy of legs by any means.



sour_grapes said:


> Do you mean the Dutch grill I posted?


----------



## ibglowin

The Ribeyes are on SALE at Costco!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> The Ribeyes are on SALE at Costco!



I assume you grabbed one before they disappeared.


----------



## ibglowin

Oh yes of course! It should go really well with some of this!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Oh yes of course! It should go really well with some of this!



And to finish off the "bum-out" of those of us not eating ribeyes and crab legs, what wine are you serving with all of this decadent cholesterol ridden fodder?


----------



## ibglowin

Well since this is just a dream dinner I would go with a Pinot Noir. Enough tannin to stand up to the steak yet delicate enough to work with the crab!



ceeaton said:


> And to finish off the "bum-out" of those of us not eating ribeyes and crab legs, what wine are you serving with all of this decadent cholesterol ridden fodder?


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Well since this is just a dream dinner I would go with a Pinot Noir. Enough tannin to stand up to the steak yet delicate enough to work with the crab!



Your good dream my nightmare, until next Sunday, woo hoo! Commin' down the home stretch, baby!


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken Lo Mein. Need to work on presentation, but it was good.


----------



## sour_grapes

Simple roasted, salted chicken; roasted green cauliflower with coriander; zucchini sticks coated with herbed panko+parmesan and roasted; and a risotto made with ho-made lamb stock, fresh marjoram, and feta cheese.


----------



## ceeaton

One of the perks of smoking up some salmon for the boys...it was delicious start to a Mundane morning.


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> Well since this is just a dream dinner I would go with a Pinot Noir. Enough tannin to stand up to the steak yet delicate enough to work with the crab!


 

If this is a "Dream-meal" then we need to kick your dreams up a notch. . 

I would break the meal up into two courses. 

First, the crab leg course, (legs from king grab flown in live on my private jet) paired with a nice a nice Domaine Ramonet Montrachet Grand Cru poured by gorgeous, scantily clad blond women. I would take care to only select women who's hair matches perfectly with the wine. 

For the prime rib course (Wagyu that was dry aged on my private yacht while sailing from Japan to my own private estate in Tuscany) I would go with a nice Château Lafite-Rothschild (no younger than 20 years) poured by even more scantily clad and gorgeous brunettes. 

Then the meal would be finished off with a very nice Chateau d'Yquem (no younger than 50 years old) served by the undertaker who will be called soon after my wife seeing the wine servers.


----------



## JohnT

The wife wanted me to try something new on Saturday. She saw a picture of stuffed shells and wanted that. 

I have NEVER IN MY LIFE BEEN MORE FUSTRATED!!!! 

The recipe said to 1/2 cook them and to place them into cold water. 

I started out trying to stuff those slippery little suckers with a spoon. Trying to hold them (without them slipping out of my hands), opening them (they kept closing up on me) and stuff them (more of the filling caked on the outside of the shells), only resulted in a big mess. 

I really wanted to slam the whole thing into the nearest wall.

Is there a trick? Any tips on how to stull them? 
I did end up using a ziplock bag with the corner cut off (as a piping bag) and things went a little better, but they still were a complete PITA!!! 
No pictures of the shells. I had filling all over my hands.

On Sunday I made some 3 meat chili and corn bread. I have not made chili all winter and this one came out fantastic!


----------



## Johnd

JohnT said:


> The wife wanted me to try something new on Saturday. She saw a picture of stuffed shells and wanted that.
> 
> I have NEVER IN MY LIFE BEEN MORE FUSTRATED!!!!
> 
> The recipe said to 1/2 cook them and to place them into cold water.
> 
> I started out trying to stuff those slippery little suckers with a spoon. Trying to hold them (without them slipping out of my hands), opening them (they kept closing up on me) and stuff them (more of the filling caked on the outside of the shells), only resulted in a big mess.
> 
> I really wanted to slam the whole thing into the nearest wall.
> 
> Is there a trick? Any tips on how to stull them?
> I did end up using a ziplock bag with the corner cut off (as a piping bag) and things went a little better, but they still were a complete PITA!!!
> No pictures of the shells. I had filling all over my hands.
> 
> On Sunday I made some 3 meat chili and corn bread. I have not made chili all winter and this one came out fantastic!



You just about figured out the filling part, we just use a cake decorators icing bag with the appropriate tip. To hold slippery shells, try a small, clean hand towel, it'll keep them from running away and spinning in your hand.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> One of the perks of smoking up some salmon for the boys...it was delicious start to a Mundane morning.



Indeed, that looks better than quotidian. Lox of luck!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Indeed, that looks better than *quotidian*. Lox of luck!



Search Results:
*quo·tid·i·an*
kwōˈtidēən/
adjective
of or occurring every day; daily.
"the car sped noisily off through the quotidian traffic"

ordinary or everyday, especially when mundane.
"his story is an achingly human one, mired in quotidian details"
synonyms:	_daily, everyday, day-to-day, diurnal_

Though not technically Lox, since it was cooked with heat and smoke, I'd enjoy it no matter what you call it.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> One of the *perks* of smoking up some salmon for the boys...it was delicious start to a Mundane morning.





sour_grapes said:


> Indeed, that looks better than quotidian. Lox of luck!





ceeaton said:


> Search Results:
> *quo·tid·i·an*
> kwōˈtidēən/
> adjective
> of or occurring every day; daily.
> "the car sped noisily off through the quotidian traffic"
> 
> ordinary or everyday, especially when mundane.
> "his story is an achingly human one, mired in quotidian details"
> synonyms:	_daily, everyday, day-to-day, diurnal_
> 
> Though not technically Lox, since it was cooked with heat and smoke, I'd enjoy it no matter what you call it.



Okay, as a bonus, Craig: Can you tell me for what word _perk_ is a shortened form?


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, as a bonus, Craig: Can you tell me for what word _perk_ is a shortened form?



Honestly, no, not without an internet search. Closest thing I can dream up is percolate, as in coffee. But that doesn't make much sense meaning wise. I'll leave it unanswered so someone else can guess, honestly, without searching for it first.


----------



## JohnT

You could smoke the fish Jamaican style.... 

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...382DBC47B3C0691182E2382DBC47B3C0691&FORM=VIRE


----------



## sour_grapes

It turned out really well! We had tuna steak. I seared it in a smoking hot carbon-steel pan, about 1.5 minutes/side. Came out with a nice crust, but totally pink on the inside. This was served with _salmoriglio_ sauce, which is a Sicilian condiment for grilled seafood. My version was a simple salt, lemon, fresh marjoram, and olive oil concoction. 

Sides were mashed potatotes+cauliflower: simmer them both for 15', then blend with fresh thyme, garlic powder, cream, and butter. And finally, mustard greens with onions and garlic, sauteed in bacon grease, then braised with chicken stock and wine. It was all very, very tasty!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> It turned out really well! We had tuna steak. I seared it in a smoking hot carbon-steel pan, about 1.5 minutes/side. Came out with a nice crust, but totally pink on the inside. This was served with _salmoriglio_ sauce, which is a Sicilian condiment for grilled seafood. My version was a simple salt, lemon, fresh marjoram, and olive oil concoction.
> 
> Sides were mashed potatotes+cauliflower: simmer them both for 15', then blend with fresh thyme, garlic powder, cream, and butter. And finally, mustard greens with onions and garlic, sauteed in bacon grease, then braised with chicken stock and wine. It was all very, very tasty!


I've said this one other time, and I believe it was to Mike ( @ibglowin ), I would be willing to become your house pet if you'd feed me some of what you are eating and drinking. And as a bonus I am house broken and won't doodle on the carpets or furniture. I don't think he took me up on it because his pets are better looking than I am.

Day in and day out you make (and I assume eat) a really nice variety of foods.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I've said this one other time, and I believe it was to Mike ( @ibglowin ), I would be willing to become your house pet if you'd feed me some of what you are eating and drinking. And as a bonus I am house broken and won't doodle on the carpets or furniture. I don't think he took me up on it because his pets are better looking than I am.
> 
> Day in and day out you make (and I assume eat) a really nice variety of foods.



Awww, pshaw. That's very kind of you, Craig. I agree with you that some tasty-looking meals get served up at Mike's, too. But what I think we should _really_ aspire to is to set up camp in @GreginND 's house to enjoy his delicious fare, but one of us should man the barbecue grill in the yard and pass steaks in to the other as a "protein supplement." 

For what it's worth, I would happily take your cooking, without even making you cook a 5th different meal just for me.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> For what it's worth, I would happily take your cooking, without even making you cook a 5th different meal just for me.



Just wait till the kids leave, then I can get creative!


----------



## ceeaton

Had smoke cooked a fajita seasoned boneless chicken breast on Sunday for my Wife's salads plus a few more figuring we'd use it on Tuesday or Thursday for a quick start to a meal. Had it tonight. Some had wraps, some quesadillas, me a batch of nachos. Very satisfying yet a bit spicier than I was expecting. Had to go up and get a few extra paper towels to swab my forehead as I ate them. Would be really good with a cold, crisp, hoppy brew, maybe next week. Served with a brisk, cold, crisp cup of did I say cold tea


----------



## GreginND

Found some amazing Thai food in the Tenderloin today.


----------



## ibglowin

Extra points for using Blue Corn tortilla chips.

Those can be traced right here to Nuevo Mexico! 



ceeaton said:


> Had smoke cooked a fajita seasoned boneless chicken breast on Sunday for my Wife's salads plus a few more figuring we'd use it on Tuesday or Thursday for a quick start to a meal. Had it tonight. Some had wraps, some quesadillas, me a batch of nachos. Very satisfying yet a bit spicier than I was expecting. Had to go up and get a few extra paper towels to swab my forehead as I ate them. Would be really good with a cold, crisp, hoppy brew, maybe next week. Served with a brisk, cold, crisp cup of did I say cold tea


----------



## dralarms

ceeaton said:


> Had smoke cooked a fajita seasoned boneless chicken breast on Sunday for my Wife's salads plus a few more figuring we'd use it on Tuesday or Thursday for a quick start to a meal. Had it tonight. Some had wraps, some quesadillas, me a batch of nachos. Very satisfying yet a bit spicier than I was expecting. Had to go up and get a few extra paper towels to swab my forehead as I ate them. Would be really good with a cold, crisp, hoppy brew, maybe next week. Served with a brisk, cold, crisp cup of did I say cold tea



If you like hot stuff try a bottle of gibs hellbanero sauce. Great heat and better flavor


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Day in and day out you make (and I assume eat) a really nice variety of foods.



Well, I am sometimes just a schlub. Worked a bit late, and then we had to go vote. So, we threw in the towel and had an Italian hoagie (not that they call it that here) from a local sandwich shop. So much for my reputation!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Well, I am sometimes just a schlub. Worked a bit late, and then we had to go vote. So, we threw in the towel and had an Italian hoagie (not that they call it that here) from a local sandwich shop. So much for my reputation!



Everyone deserves a night off once in a while. 

Now get to planning and make sure you have us drooling again tomorrow!


----------



## cmason1957

Today it was supposed to start raining, thankfully it never did. My wife and I picked up a quarter side of beef and hadn't had a chance to sample any of it. Today I cooked two porterhouse steaks and some hamburgers. This is from a small family owned farm that raises beef the old gained way, no antibiotics, grass eating. These are absolutely melt in your mouth. Paired it with a very nice Old vine Zinfandel. I can't wait to cook more of these.


----------



## cmason1957

Draft I hit save to soon. Here is the picture.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Everyone deserves a night off once in a while.
> 
> Now get to planning and make sure you have us drooling again tomorrow!



And so right you are! We are having a beautiful woman who fancies my cooking and her dog over for dinner tomorrow. I always want to outdo myself for these guests.


----------



## JohnT

Honestly guys, 

Some of the dishes you post look incredible! A lot of the photos look like they came straight out of a foodie magazine. I con almost smell some of the dishes you post!

Most of the photos I post look like prison food by comparison. 
Perhaps I should invest in some steel trays? 

I would like to get a better phone, one that takes better pictures, but SWMBO does not want me to spend the extra money.


----------



## ibglowin

Didn't Mrs JohnT buy you your current POS phone? 
















JohnT said:


> I would like to get a better phone, one that takes better pictures, but SWMBO does not want me to spend the extra money.


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> I would like to get a better phone, one that takes better pictures, but SWMBO does not want me to spend the extra money.



What would happen if, accidentally, your phone was damaged beyond repair?


----------



## JohnT

I complained about the photos. I hinted at getting a new phone. 

For x-mas, what does she do?? She found a digital camera on sale for $20. When I unwrapped it, she said that I now can take better pictures and can keep my old phone...

I just roll my eyes and look to heaven for strength!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> And so right you are! We are having a beautiful woman who fancies my cooking and her dog over for dinner tomorrow. I always want to outdo myself for these guests.



I bet the dog likes your food too, lucky dog!

Paul, no issue with a few nights off, you don't see us all posting a meal everyday of the week. Most of my food is family friendly, just wish the kids went to the neighbors every now and then so I could experiment more. For example, today we are doing a beef stew in the crock pot, diced potatoes, carrots, celery, turnip and a can of crushed tomatoes. I can't used diced tomatoes or my youngest son will pick them out, so crushed it is. If I put both the turnips and potatoes in, no one complains, if just the turnips my daughters and wife will pick them out. You get the general idea...

That Italian, not really called Italian, sub sounds fine to me!


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> I bet the dog likes your food too, lucky dog!
> Most of my food is family friendly, just wish the kids went to the neighbors every now and then so I could experiment more. For example, today we are doing a beef stew in the crock pot, diced potatoes, carrots, celery, turnip and a can of crushed tomatoes. I can't used diced tomatoes or my youngest son will pick them out, so crushed it is. If I put both the turnips and potatoes in, no one complains, if just the turnips my daughters and wife will pick them out. You get the general idea...


 
My father was NUTS on cleaning your plate. When he was growing up in end of WWII Hungary, no one had enough to eat. Dad had had to steal planted seed potatoes from neighboring farms just to survive. 

So, it did not matter to him if the kids liked dinner or not. One had to be grateful for what on had on his plate (or a spanking would be used to quickly change your mind). 

I have been noticing that parents today no longer say "you are not leaving this table until you have finished your vegetables". I am not sure why this is no longer important to parents.

I say, cook what YOU want. If they pick some stuff out, so be it.


----------



## Merrywine

JohnT said:


> I complained about the photos. I hinted at getting a new phone.
> 
> For x-mas, what does she do?? She found a digital camera on sale for $20. When I unwrapped it, she said that I now can take better pictures and can keep my old phone...
> 
> I just roll my eyes and look to heaven for strength!



What's that saying? Happy wife, happy life? (I'm a wife so be careful )

Hubby was away, so I got some takeout gyro and had a glass of a kit Merlot I made last year. No pretty presentation just opened the containers and enjoyed.


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> .
> 
> So, it did not matter to him if the kids liked dinner or not. One had to be grateful for what on had on his plate.
> 
> I have been noticing that parents today no longer say "you are not leaving this table until you have finished your vegetables". I am not sure why this is no longer important to parents.
> 
> I say, cook what YOU want. If they pick some stuff out, so be it.



I generally cook what I think is a good (meaning well rounded, not necessarily delicious) meal. There are times - increasingly frequent as the boys get older - that they turn their noses up to part or all of a meal. I tell them 'you don't have to eat it, but its all you're getting'. Hard part is getting my wife to go along and not make them a snack later. :: But both kids have gone to bed complaining that they didn't have enough to eat at dinner. I'm trying to instill in them that not every meal is going to be the best thing you've ever eaten. Sometimes, you eat just to nourish your body and not for enjoyment. They'll get it eventually.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I generally cook what I think is a good (meaning well rounded, not necessarily delicious) meal. There are times - increasingly frequent as the boys get older - that they turn their noses up to part or all of a meal. I tell them 'you don't have to eat it, but its all you're getting'. Hard part is getting my wife to go along and not make them a snack later. :: But both kids have gone to bed complaining that they didn't have enough to eat at dinner. I'm trying to instill in them that not every meal is going to be the best thing you've ever eaten. Sometimes, you eat just to nourish your body and not for enjoyment. They'll get it eventually.



Same here. With two diabetics I've got to watch the fat and obviously the carbs. We make a balanced meal and will make them eat their veges, though the boys need no prodding, just the youngest daughter. I've been blessed with kids, especially the boys, who enjoy things like broccoli, cauliflower and especially brussel sprouts. Now a treat like a raw tomato isn't high on their list, but I'd admit I was the same way when younger. My oldest daughter likes a lot of the veges I like, grilled asparagus, swiss chard and hot peppers, not necessarily all in the same dish.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> I have been noticing that parents today no longer say "you are not leaving this table until you have finished your vegetables". I am not sure why this is no longer important to parents.



That would not always be good parenting, IMHO. I am glad it worked out for you, but I am aware of tragic and/or damaging results from *too* firm an insistence on cleaning your plate.

I agree with "let them pick it out," though.


----------



## Rodnboro

JohnT said:


> My father was NUTS on cleaning your plate. When he was growing up in end of WWII Hungary, no one had enough to eat. Dad had had to steal planted seed potatoes from neighboring farms just to survive.
> 
> So, it did not matter to him if the kids liked dinner or not. One had to be grateful for what on had on his plate (or a spanking would be used to quickly change your mind).
> 
> I have been noticing that parents today no longer say "you are not leaving this table until you have finished your vegetables". I am not sure why this is no longer important to parents.
> 
> I say, cook what YOU want. If they pick some stuff out, so be it.



My dad grew up poor also and made us kids "clean your plate" before we could leave the table. I can remember staring at a pile of stewed squash for what seemed like hours before I took the plunge. Sometimes we could leave if we ate enough to satisfy them so we tried all the tricks like spreading the veggies around or mounding them taller to make it look like we ate most of them. It didn't work.


----------



## Sweetiepie

I agree, you guys have wonderful looking meals and honestly I haven't heard of most of them, nor do we have that type of ingredients up here. It is mostly blah, Norweigan cooking up here. Meat and potatoes and don't do anything suspicious. 

As the kids leave the nest I find it harder to cook than when I had many kids at home. My husband is just as bad about foods having weird textures, both son and husband are perfectly fine not eating the meal if they don't like it. (Since I don't enjoy cooking for just me, I cater to them) Either one or the other will not eat mushrooms, fresh peppers, rice, beans (such as chili, etc.). My husband likes hot spicy foods, I do not, I like sweet, he does not. The only vegetable I can add to a meal besides potatoes is corn. So like a soup can only have corn or potato in it. I have gotten sneaker and I dehydrate vegetables and then turn them to powder and add them to soups and stews, so far so good. 

When the kids do come back home their requests are for those same blah meals of steak, potatoes and cheesy green beans and buns. Since all the food comes right off the farm including the dairy and the flour etc they say it's the best and they can't find that anywhere else. So no trying new things out on them. 

Just to re cap totally loving the pictures.


----------



## ceeaton

I do agree not to force kids to eat, but at least try a bite is my minimum. If they don't like it, that is fine, at least they tried it. My wife was the recipient of "you must eat it or you can't leave the table" type of an up bringing. She does not like any type of seafood, which makes it hard when you cut a whole protein group out like that, but I work around it and make sure any night the boys and I are home for dinner without the girls we get a serving or three of fish/shrimp/lobster/scallops/crab/salmon/whatever seafood is available.

Tonights dinner was liked by all, I think. Beef stew, image as I was creating it, second image after cooking on low for 10 hours in the crock pot. The sauce was delicious, I think I tasted some of the wine I used for deglazing the pot I browned the chuck in. Served with rice and iced tea to drink


----------



## Johnd

I'm whipping up a pot of smoked sausage and fresh Louisiana crawfish jambalaya, served with some yeast rolls. Pretty much always a hit when I can come home early enough to get it done. Needs to cook a little while yet, til the rice has absorbed all of the spicy water.


----------



## ibglowin

You might want to close the drapes and throw the deadbolts on the doors after posting that pic... 

I can hear "Queen Ida and her Zydeco Band" playing in the background just looking at that!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObM0dwPT0yI[/ame]


----------



## geek

Plain corn flakes...


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> And so right you are! We are having a beautiful woman who fancies my cooking and her dog over for dinner tomorrow. I always want to outdo myself for these guests.



Well, it all worked out!

I had absolutely no idea what we were going to serve when I walked into the grocery store. I flitted about, and decided on BOTH the pork tenderloin AND the snow crab clusters (on sale). Turned out very nice. Plus, I "hid" the crab from the girls (who both love crab), and surprised them with it at table.

So, we had: Pork tenderloin, cut into ~2" pieces, then smashed into 3/4" medallions by fist. I seasoned these with coriander, thyme, and fennel, then dredged in flour. I then sauteed on high for ~3 minutes/side, then into the 200F oven to rest. In the meantime, I made a pan sauce with sherry, garlic, fresh thyme, butter, capers, and lemon (kind of piccata sauce), and eventually served this over the pork.

I made a pasta dish that was a modification of _pepe e caccio_. I cooked some angel-hair spaghetti, and in the meantime combined butter, fresh marjoram, garlic, salt, and pepper into a sauce. I finished the pasta in the sauce (along with some pasta water) and plenty of grated Parmigiano-Reggiano and Manchego cheese, and it was delicious.

For a veggie, I did a standard dish of the Sour_Grapes household, viz., I cut some Brussels sprouts in half, charred them in oil on the stovetop, then added some liquid and let them cook through. Then cover with grated parmesan cheese.

Finally, I sprung a surprise on the girls. I bought some snow crab clusters, which were on sale. I hid them from them; I heated a pot of water to ~150F, and held it there, then threw the crab legs in just before dinner. The crab legs were delicious (especially when drenched in butter + garlic!).

We often try to assess the impression of each meal by assessing how "nice" (by which we mean "expensive") the meal would be in a restaurant. 

We are of the opinion that many of these meals are "restaurant worthy," and tonight's fare was worthy of a good restaurant.


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Well, it all worked out!
> 
> I had absolutely no idea what we were going to serve when I walked into the grocery store. I flitted about, and decided on BOTH the pork tenderloin AND the snow crab clusters (on sale). Turned out very nice. Plus, I "hid" the crab from the girls (who both love crab), and surprised them with it at table.
> 
> So, we had: Pork tenderloin, cut into ~2" pieces, then smashed into 3/4" medallions by fist. I seasoned these with coriander, thyme, and fennel, then dredged in flour. I then sauteed on high for ~3 minutes/side, then into the 200F oven to rest. In the meantime, I made a pan sauce with sherry, garlic, fresh thyme, butter, capers, and lemon (kind of piccata sauce), and eventually served this over the pork.
> 
> I made a pasta dish that was a modification of _pepe e caccio_. I cooked some angel-hair spaghetti, and in the meantime combined butter, fresh marjoram, garlic, salt, and pepper into a sauce. I finished the pasta in the sauce (along with some pasta water), and it was delicious.
> 
> For a veggie, I did a standard dish of the Sour_Grapes household, viz., I cut some Brussels sprouts in half, charred them in oil, then added liquid and let them cook through. Then cover with grated parmesan cheese.
> 
> Finally, I sprung a surprise on the girls. I bought some snow crab clusters, which were on sale. I hid them from them; I heated a pot of water to ~150F, and held it there, then threw the crab legs in until just before dinner. The crab legs were delicious (especially when drenched in butter + garlic!).
> 
> We often try to assess the impression of each meal by assessing how "nice" (by which we mean "expensive") the meal would be in a restaurant .
> 
> We are of the opinion that many of these meals are "restaurant worthy," and tonight's fare was all worthy of a good restaurant.



Well it sounds good, but apparently, it never really happened............... unless my iPad is hiding your photos.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Finally, I sprung a surprise on the girls. I bought some snow crab clusters, which were on sale. I hid them from them; I heated a pot of water to ~150F, and held it there, then threw the crab legs in until just before dinner. The crab legs were delicious (especially when drenched in butter + garlic!).



Did you use the SV? How long in the 150F water?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Did you use the SV? How long in the 150F water?



I should have mentioned that the snow crab clusters (i.e., halves) were precooked. No, I did not use the SV. I thought about it, but decided to just do it on the stovetop. They did not have to be in the water long, just long enough to heat through. I had them there for maybe 4 or 5 minutes.


----------



## ceeaton

Never know what I'll find in the local Giant, especially on an evening where no set dinner is planned. One child of my loins had two provolone and ham toasty cheese samwitches, another had whole wheat english muffins with Welches grape jelly, another had left over beef stew and the last had smoked salmon on Brenton GF herb crackers. I found some catfish on sale, fried it up with a coating of GF flour mixed with GF taco seasoning in european style butter, and loaded it into some taco shells for some scrumptious catfish tacos. Plan on a fish samwitch tomorrow for lunch, and probably for the next few days. The fillets were about 3/4 lb each and ran me under $6 total.


----------



## ibglowin

OK I give up. What the heck is that red stuff!


----------



## Boatboy24

Take out salad topped w/ skirt steak and blue cheese.


----------



## sour_grapes

The rest of those snow crabs from last night, some polenta with blue cheese, and braised Swiss chard with onions, coriander, and cardamom. The crab was just as nice the second night, but it is hard to go wrong with butter + garlic! Washed down with some CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo.


----------



## geek

You're killing me [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> OK I give up. What the heck is that red stuff!


Unlike most I like my fish tacos with a zing, a bit of habañero sauce.



Boatboy24 said:


> Take out salad topped w/ skirt steak and blue cheese.





sour_grapes said:


> The rest of those snow crabs from last night, some polenta with blue cheese, and braised Swiss chard with onions, coriander, and cardamom. The crab was just as nice the second night, but it is hard to go wrong with butter + garlic! Washed down with some CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo.



Nice to see you two are roughing it with take-out and leftovers!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Nice to see you two are roughing it with take-out and leftovers!



Hey, its baseball season. I haven't 'cooked' yet this week.


----------



## ibglowin

Well since baseball season started this week and the local news has been showing all the new foods being served at the Albuquerque Isotopes park (yes even our local minor league team is related to actinide science. Thank you Homer Simpson!) 

I had a hankering for some ball park food. Chicago dog that even @GreginND "might" eat. LOL


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Well since baseball season started this week and the local news has been showing all the new foods being served at the Albuquerque Isotopes park (yes even our local minor league team is related to actinide science. Thank you Homer Simpson!)
> 
> I had a hankering for some ball park food. Chicago dog that even @GreginND "might" eat. LOL



A dog fit for a King! Now, where's the dog? (I think I see some of it under the mustard to the right side of the image).


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, yep buried under a mountain of goodness!



ceeaton said:


> A dog fit for a King! Now, where's the dog? (I think I see some of it under the mustard to the right side of the image).


----------



## ibglowin

Oh and if anybody has not tried the angus beef hot dogs, your missing out. Worth the price of admission for sure!


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Nice to see you two are roughing it with take-out and leftovers!



Hey, that Swiss chard didn't braise itself!   Not to mention sweating over a hot stove making a creamy, delicious polenta!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Well since baseball season started this week and the local news has been showing all the new foods being served at the Albuquerque Isotopes park (yes even our local minor league team is related to actinide science. Thank you Homer Simpson!)



I assume that they do not allow any of the players to wear jersey # 5 or 8 ?


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Oh and if anybody has not tried the angus beef hot dogs, your missing out. Worth the price of admission for sure!


These are my youngest daughters favorite (other than Nathan's), plus they are certified GF (less than 20 ppb) if my youngest son wants one (he usually goes for Johnsonville beef brats).


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Hey, that Swiss chard didn't braise itself!   Not to mention sweating over a hot stove making a creamy, delicious polenta!



My comment is aimed at the fact that when you two have either leftovers or take out, it usually eclipses what I have for dinner. So it was not meant as a derogatory comment.


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night for two of us (my oldest daughter and I). We've been fancying these premade crusts (Brooklyn BRED - http://brooklynbred.com/pizza-crusts/ ) since there aren't enough of us to justify making the dough from scratch. Daughter had 1/2 pepperoni, 1/2 cheese. I had a green pepper, onion and anchovy pizza, yum. Would go well with a Dogfishhead 60 minute IPA knockoff, oh well. Served it with, iced tea


----------



## geek

Costco pizza.


----------



## Merrywine

Vegetable korma with rice and garlic nan.


----------



## ibglowin

Chicken Alfredo you taste so good........ 

Especially if you add New Mexico green chile as well as bacon bits!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Well since baseball season started this week and the local news has been showing all the new foods being served at the Albuquerque Isotopes park (yes even our local minor league team is related to actinide science. Thank you Homer Simpson!)





sour_grapes said:


> I assume that they do not allow any of the players to wear jersey # 5 or 8 ?



Okay, Mike, you didn't respond, but please tell me that you got that quip?!?


----------



## ibglowin

No Isotope exist with Mass 5 or 8!




sour_grapes said:


> Okay, Mike, you didn't respond, but please tell me that you got that quip?!?


----------



## Kraffty

sour_grapes said:


> Well, it all worked out!
> 
> I had absolutely no idea what we were going to serve when I walked into the grocery store. I flitted about, and decided on BOTH the pork tenderloin AND the snow crab clusters (on sale). Turned out very nice. Plus, I "hid" the crab from the girls (who both love crab), and surprised them with it at table.
> 
> So, we had: Pork tenderloin, cut into ~2" pieces, then smashed into 3/4" medallions by fist. I seasoned these with coriander, thyme, and fennel, then dredged in flour. I then sauteed on high for ~3 minutes/side, then into the 200F oven to rest. In the meantime, I made a pan sauce with sherry, garlic, fresh thyme, butter, capers, and lemon (kind of piccata sauce), and eventually served this over the pork.
> 
> I made a pasta dish that was a modification of _pepe e caccio_. I cooked some angel-hair spaghetti, and in the meantime combined butter, fresh marjoram, garlic, salt, and pepper into a sauce. I finished the pasta in the sauce (along with some pasta water) and plenty of grated Parmigiano-Reggiano and Manchego cheese, and it was delicious.
> 
> For a veggie, I did a standard dish of the Sour_Grapes household, viz., I cut some Brussels sprouts in half, charred them in oil on the stovetop, then added some liquid and let them cook through. Then cover with grated parmesan cheese.
> 
> Finally, I sprung a surprise on the girls. I bought some snow crab clusters, which were on sale. I hid them from them; I heated a pot of water to ~150F, and held it there, then threw the crab legs in just before dinner. The crab legs were delicious (especially when drenched in butter + garlic!).ought th
> 
> We often try to assess the impression of each meal by assessing how "nice" (by which we mean "expensive") the meal would be in a restaurant.
> 
> We are of the opinion that many of these meals are "restaurant worthy," and tonight's fare was worthy of a good restaurant.



pepe e caccio has only recently appeared on my radar and all I can say is Wow. After making it a couple of times from pantry items we went down to the local italian deli/market and bought the very best Olive Oil, Parm and imported italian pasta they carried and it really made it even be better. Thanks for the reminder,I think I'll have to throw some together tonight. yum!
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> No Isotope exist with Mass 5 or 8!



That is correct! The famous "mass gaps" in nuclear physics, which affect, well, everything about the universe as we know it.


----------



## sour_grapes

A fine repast of Zuni's roast chicken. I started this 3 days ago, coating with salt and herbs, and leaving in the fridge. I also made summery cous-cous, with lemon juice, macerated shallots, mint, tomatoes, and parsley. Finally, a simple dish of green beans: parboil, then reheat in lots of butter and parmesan cheese. "Dessert" was homemade bread, dough made up by one of the beautiful guests, but cooked here.


----------



## Boatboy24

We tried Coopers Hawk for the first time last night. (I'll post wine notes on the 'what's in your glass tonight' thread) Started out with fried calamari. It comes with a chili-ponzu glaze (which we asked for on the side as a dipping sauce) and a cilantro/sesame/sriracha aioli dip. The calamari was incredibly tender and they use a tempura-style batter which was a nice change. Both sauces were good, but we felt they were lacking a bit. Neither one of us are chili heads, but we both thought they needed some heat. The chili-ponzu sauce was a little too far on the sweet side. We both thought the aioli was a little heavy on the sesame (not hard to do with that stuff) and needed a little more pop from the sriracha and cilantro. Overall though, we enjoyed it - would just make a few tweaks. I also had a house salad. For dinner, wifey had a filet which came with grilled brocolli onion straws and choice of side. She had 'Betty's potatoes', which care shredded, mixed with scallions and white cheddar, then topped w/ breadcrumbs and baked. The filet good and was cooked perfectly and very consistent all the way through. Sides were good, though the potatoes were more reminiscent of mac and cheese. I had red wine braised short ribs. They came with mashed potatoes, roasted veg and crispy onion strings. They were delicious. The veggies were nicely roasted and had good caramelization - still some bite/crunch and not mushy, as they would have been were they braised with the short ribs. The short ribs were super tender, but still just firm enough that they hadn't become mushy. I really enjoyed them. Washed 'em down with a Petite Sirah (more on that). Overall, we enjoyed it and found other things on the menu that we would like to go back and try. Our server was really good too. That always helps. She was very specific with us about when we wanted the food and paid enough attention to the timing of things so that we'd have a little time in between apps and main course. That was refreshing - far too often you feel like its all about turning the table around and getting more customers in the door.


----------



## ceeaton

What's for dinner (and lunch): Beer and wine, and lot's of it!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> What's for dinner (and lunch): Beer and wine, and lot's of it!



Time to exercise that liver!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Sounds like a lovely dinner!



Boatboy24 said:


> Started out with fried calamari. It comes with ... a cilantro/sesame/sriracha aioli dip. The calamari was incredibly tender and they use a tempura-style batter which was a nice change.



Ohh, boy, I realize it didn't turn out quite as well as you hoped, but that sounds ...


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Time to exercise that liver!!!



Didn't realize how out of shape it is. I'm getting my fill just with beer. Wine will have to wait for next weekend. Long gone are the days of putting away a couple of six packs on a Sunday afternoon. If I can get to six I will be amazed (and probably feel it tomorrow morning). Couldn't even finish my steak. Never got to the twice baked tater. Will be enjoying both for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Sounds like a lovely dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, boy, I realize it didn't turn out quite as well as you hoped, but that sounds ...



Don't get me wrong, we really enjoyed it.


----------



## dralarms

Tonight was simple, corn, asparagus, potatoes, and pork ham steaks. I must say that ham steak has to be the best pork I've ever eaten. Home grown, not store bought. I think from now on I'll get farm raised hogs from now on. The flavor was so much better


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I found the lower limit of temperature... I made a rack of babyback pork ribs. As I usually do, I baked them in the oven for 4 hours at low temperature to start. Later, I heat them up to 500 or turn on the broiler or finish them on the grill to crisp them up. For the low-temperature segment, I generally do them at 250, and they fall off the bone. Today, I tried 200F. This turns out to be too low. They were fine and tender and all, but the texture was a little firmer than I wanted. It was like, say, prime rib (which is not at all bad!), but they were not melt-in-your-mouth tender. Good to know where the lower limit is!

Served this with some leftover sides -- the summery cous-cous from last night, and some braised chard from 2 nights ago. Washed down with a WE SI Argentinian Malbec, which seemed lovely to me tonight. (I have been underwhelmed by this in the past.) It is a simple, straightforward wine, not at all complex, but tasty enough as it is.


----------



## Boatboy24

Grilled skirt steak salad.


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Well, I found the lower limit of temperature... I made a rack of babyback pork ribs. As I usually do, I baked them in the oven for 4 hours at low temperature to start. Later, I heat them up to 500 or turn on the broiler or finish them on the grill to crisp them up. For the low-temperature segment, I generally do them at 250, and they fall off the bone. Today, I tried 200F. This turns out to be too low. They were fine and tender and all, but the texture was a little firmer than I wanted. It was like, say, prime rib (which is not at all bad!), but they were not melt-in-your-mouth tender. Good to know where the lower limit is!
> 
> Served this with some leftover sides -- the summery cous-cous from last night, and some braised chard from 2 nights ago. Washed down with a WE SI Argentinian Malbec, which seemed lovely to me tonight. (I have been underwhelmed by this in the past.) It is a simple, straightforward wine, not at all complex, but tasty enough as it is.



You can do them at 200, just have to boost your cook time. During hunting season, I smoke baby backs on my Primo for an hour at 200, foil them and put them back on just before we head out to hunt. Four hours later, they come out of the foil and back on the Primo to glaze on some Sweet Baby Rays for another hour. You could slide the bones out if you wanted, super tender, smoky, I'm getting hungry.....


----------



## Rodnboro

Ham and white bean soup. I threw some kale in when the wife wasn't looking.


----------



## Boatboy24

Turkey sandwich and chips.


----------



## Boatboy24

85 and sunny today so we're bringing back summertime. Burgers seasoned with woosty sauce, McCormick burger seasoning and loads of fresh chopped scallion. Tots (of course) and corn on the cob on the side.


----------



## ceeaton

86*F and Sunny (had to outdo Jim) so grilled up an inch thick ham steak. Served with a leaf lettuce salad (romaine is hard to get around here all of a sudden) and various types of chips (some had sweet potato, I had jalapeno). All along giving my testimony over the phone so I could be served a subpoena (later tonight or tomorrow) to show up in court for a major traffic violation one of my neighbors was involved in and that I witnessed, oh joy, but someone has to do it.


----------



## ceeaton

oops, posted twice


----------



## ceeaton

Got busy this morning and diced up a leftover London Broil to make sandwiches tonight. I could forsee some caramelized onions, green peppers and gooey cheese, topped with some hot peppers. Might have to take some to make a nice roast beast samwich for lunch, or top my salad with it and forgo the carbs associated with the bread.


----------



## geek

We had a good fest at home celebrating post sweet 16 party for my daughter.


----------



## Boatboy24

Lamb shank and saffron risotto.


----------



## geek

Ribs from Costco.


----------



## geek

Done and tasting so good!!


----------



## sour_grapes

We had our Easter feast yesterday (Saturday), due to conflicting schedules of our guests. We had a total of 5 at dinner, and so, with the able assistance of my wife's girlfriend, I decided to go pretty much all out.

I made a fancy-schmancy _amuse-gueule_ (which is what French people actually call what we call an _amuse-bouche_), which I adapted from a Joël Robuchon recipe. I seared scallops in smoking hot butter, then cut them in half, loaded in a layer of caviar, covered with the top half scallop, topped with crushed pink peppercorns, then smothered in a sauce made from reduced wine and seafood stock, shallots, lemon zest and juice, and heavy cream, and served this on a flash-seared leaf of escarole. This was paired with a Chateau Ste. Michelle Pinot Gris. 

Next, I made an appetizer of deep-fried artichoke hearts, covered with Parmigiano-Reggiano and truffle oil. (Still with the Pinot Gris.)

Dinner was rack of lamb, dry-brined, then marinated in olive oil with fresh thyme, rosemary, and garlic, then roasted in a 450F oven. I made a sauce/relish sort of like a chimichurri, with mint, parsley, preserved lemon, lemon-macerated shallots, roasted almonds, and roasted garlic. This was served with sides of pearl cous-cous with feta cheese and fresh marjoram, and then roasted broccoli with apricots steeped in white balsamic vinegar, Kalamata olives, capers, lemon, and hot Calabrian cherry peppers. Also had a simple salad of arugula and spring mix with a lemon/olive oil/thyme dressing. DW had just flown in from a business trip to San Fran, and so she brought a nice loaf of sourdough bread. This was all washed down with a blend of two Zinfandels: a recent (fruit-bomb) 7 Deadly Zins, mixed with a stored 2010 Cline, which is much less fruit-forward. The blend came out nicely.

I had procured some cannoli from a Italian bakery, but we were too stuffed to eat them! Anyone want a cannolo? 

I've run the dishwasher twice, and yet the kitchen is still a mess! Only negative of the meal was that I overcooked the lamb! I only had it in for 15 minutes, but it got to medium, dang it!


----------



## Johnd

Traditional family Easter fare, I cooked 120# of crawfish with all of the fixins. Just got home, showered, ready for a PGA Golf nap.


----------



## ceeaton

I'd like to make those crawdads an Easter tradition! Might have to find a new family if I do that (girls wouldn't eat them, more for me). Had a traditional Ham dinner, with smashed sweet taters (baked taters for the two of us who don't enjoy the sweet ones) and green beaners. Served it with a nice hoppy 60 minute IPA clone. Best part was that I arrived home to the smell of ham in the oven and did nothing but sit my fat butt down and enjoy a meal that I didn't have to cook! Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## ibglowin

Always fun reading about Paul's dreams about cooking such wonderful meals for people ..... 


Couple quick snaps. Did end up making the Pork Loin Braciole and had a Turkey that was still in the freezer from Xmas so why not put some meat on the BBQ right? If your gonna fire it up make it count. Turkey was brined for 18 hours in salt/sugar and then basted with a mixture of Creole seasoning and butter..... 

The Pork Loin was marinated in a bag for 18 hours had to cut it into two pieces to get it into a gallon storage bag but seemed to work well. Fixing to pull the Turkey to let it rest. Pork loin is tented and just waiting for some company!


----------



## ibglowin

The smoked turkey was probably the best turkey we have cooked bar none. The brining process is quite easy and the outcome to die for good. Smoked and juicy wth amazing flavor. Cooked it at ~250 for 6 hours instead of 225 for 7 hours. Turkey was pulled at 165F. Pork was excellent as well but seemed a little dry in comparison to the turkey which was just so moist. Pork was pulled at 145F. The marinade was fabulous giving it a wonderful citrus tang with lots of garlic. Plenty of leftovers for the week to come which will be nice as our oldest daughter has some time off between editing gigs and is out staying with us for the upcoming week.


----------



## TXWineDuo

@ibglowin on Turkey I've always used a dry rub and a water pan underneath you've got my interest on the brine, care to share it? Thanks.
TXWineDuo


----------



## ibglowin

I used a water pan underneath and the turkey was in a throw away pan on top. Bird was off the pan using some carrots to keep it out of the drippings. I used this recipe for the brine and scaled it up to what I needed to keep the bird covered (2G). I used a Home Depot orange bucket and put the bird into two throwaway oven cooking bags, bags and bird into the brine, held inplace by some twine.


----------



## GreginND

My Easter dinner . . .

Started with table side guacamole (pic after it was mostly devoured)




Crudités 




Mushrooms and roasted garlic







I followed that up with a Thai green papaya salad




And crispy polenta fries with a tofu roasted garlic aioli





Then came dinner. 

Meat? Flavored with a Korean bulgogi marinade














Lentil and oat stuffed cabbage rolls








And rose potatoes with a rosemary olive oil








Overall it was delicious. 





I didn't have time to take pictures of the wines during the meal except what we finished with


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> My thanksgiving dinner . . .



Looks great, Greg! Wish I had been there.  Couple of questions:

Why "thanksgiving"? 

Is that, in fact, meat?


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> We had our Easter feast yesterday (Saturday), due to conflicting schedules of our guests. We had a total of 5 at dinner, and so, with the able assistance of my wife's girlfriend, I decided to go pretty much all out.



Oh, boy! Leftover lamb and ~chimichurri/pesto/relish for luncheon!


----------



## GreginND

sour_grapes said:


> Looks great, Greg! Wish I had been there.  Couple of questions:
> 
> 
> 
> Why "thanksgiving"?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that, in fact, meat?




Oops. I meant Easter. I will edit that. 

No, it is not meat.


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> Oops. I meant Easter. I will edit that.
> 
> No, it is not meat.



Well, none out of two isn't bad!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tomorrow is Mrs. Sour Grapes's and my 20th wedding anniversary, so we went out tonight to celebrate. We went to a casual but upscale tapas restaurant for a feast. We put ourselves at the chef's discretion, and enjoyed small plates of: arugula salad with blue cheese, pistachios, and prosciutto; mushroom/black bean/cheese tostada; smoked pork cavatelli with tomato cream sauce; seared beef tenderloins with chimichurri sauce served on smashed plantains; and a spinach and mushroom tart. Delish, and I am stuffed. (Report on wine found in another thread!)


----------



## Boatboy24

Congratulations, Paul!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Tomorrow is Mrs. Sour Grapes's and my 20th wedding anniversary, so we went out tonight to celebrate. We went to a casual but upscale tapas restaurant for a feast. We put ourselves at the chef's discretion, and enjoyed small plates of: arugula salad with blue cheese, pistachios, and prosciutto; mushroom/black bean/cheese tostada; smoked pork cavatelli with tomato cream sauce; seared beef tenderloins with chimichurri sauce served on smashed plantains; and a spinach and mushroom tart. Delish, and I am stuffed. (Report on wine found in another thread!)



Congratulations Paul!

Mrs. ceeaton and I (ceeaton) have our 20th in the middle of May (gotta look up the date, think it is the 18th, but it might be the 17th). Chances are we'll end up in a dive bar somewhere eating big burgers and splitting a pitcher or three of cheap beer, then calling our 18 yr old son to come pick us up and drive us home (which would be quite entertaining to him).


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Congratulations Paul!
> 
> Mrs. ceeaton and I (ceeaton) have our 20th in the middle of May (gotta look up the date, think it is the 18th, but it might be the 17th). Chances are we'll end up in a dive bar somewhere eating big burgers and splitting a pitcher or three of cheap beer, then calling our 18 yr old son to come pick us up and drive us home (which would be quite entertaining to him).



Congrats on the upcoming! 

To avoid any embarrassment, we planned ahead and took the bus!


----------



## geek

Congrats Paul..!!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Congrats on the upcoming!
> 
> To avoid any embarrassment, we planned ahead and took the bus!



Actually, might do it to let him know that it is quite acceptable and even preferable to ask for a ride after imbibing. You know, teaching kids, though at 18 he ain't no kid anymore (plus he's taller than I am) (and I know that is a double negative, but I'm from aimless country, ya know) (and the correct usage around these parts is "he ain't none kid no more, uins knowsez").


----------



## Boatboy24

NY Strip, caesar salad, butternut rice and corn on the cob (not pictured).


----------



## ibglowin

One Pan Mediterranean Pork Risotto!

Or how to use up what you have in the fridge on a Thursday night! 

Had lots of pork loin left over from the weekend so took 3 nice slices of that, some onion, shiitake shrooms I found on closeout today, garlic, bacon, and then worked it all together and added some chicken broth, white wine, fresh spinach, cherry tomatoes and topped with parmesan. Tuned out pretty darn good for winging it off script but then its hard to go wrong with SMOKED meats!


----------



## geek

You guys keep killing me with all those delicatessen


----------



## Boatboy24

Grilling up some mahi mahi tacos tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

Anybody else feel this way at times?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Anybody else feel this way at times?



We're dads. It's what we do.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Anybody else feel this way at times?



Yeah, that covers it, although a bit too overweening for me to actually _wear_!

You could also add "I fix things."


----------



## Boatboy24

Man! This was good! 80+ degrees today. Cut the lawn this evening, then cooked these up. With a little Sauvignon Blanc Rose it feels like summer tonight. Got some nice searing on both the chicken and fish and they were both cooked perfectly on the inside (If I do say so myself).


----------



## sour_grapes

Too funny. I had sent Mrs. Sour Grapes a copy of this picture earlier today, and she kibbutzed that it was perfect.

Later, I was cooking dinner (detailed below the shirt). As I was cooking away, she was reading something, and she asked "Honey, what does b-i-c-a-m-e-r-a-l mean?" I responded with the definition of bicameral (having two houses of legislature, such as the Senate and the House) and expounded that, IIRC, all US states except Nebraska have a bicameral legislature; Nebraska is unicameral, etc. Then we looked at each other and laughed: It's what I do -- I cook, and I know things. 




ibglowin said:


>




So, tonight's dinner was tilapia smothered in a mango chutney/salsa. I dusted the fish in flour, seared it hard in butter, then spooned on lots of a ho-made salsa with mango, shallots, lemon juice, cilantro, and hot Calabrian peppers. Served with potatoes _tostones_, i.e., potatoes first simmered, then smashed and fried. Also a simple salad with a ho-made tarragon dressing.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Then we looked at each other and laughed: It's what I do -- I cook, and I know things.



My Wife would like to rent you for her Chemistry final. I told her it would probably cost most of the red wine I have aging, plus the Viognier. She would be fine with the cost since she isn't into dry reds and doesn't "love" the Viognier.


----------



## sour_grapes

If you throw in the Viognier, maybe you could hold out for @GreginND or Mike @ibglowin .


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Man! This was good! 80+ degrees today. Cut the lawn this evening, then cooked these up. With a little Sauvignon Blanc Rose it feels like summer tonight. Got some nice searing on both the chicken and fish and they were both cooked perfectly on the inside (If I do say so myself).



That looks REALLY yummy, and I see avocato in there


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> If you throw in the Viognier, maybe you could hold out for @GreginND or Mike @ibglowin .



I figured you'd be here next week for the NFL draft in Philly. She'll take any mad scientist available, for chemistry that is. She prefers computer geeks for her husband.

On to more cooking related topics. Picked up, finally, something I can cook with on the stove top then stash it in a 170*F oven to cook all day (crock pot alternative). Our local Giant is pushing Lodge Enamel cookware that you can purchase at a reduced price (or even free for the smaller items). You earn "Lodge points" for every $10 you spend. Since the end of February, I've spent at least $10 x 130, since you needed 130 points + $24.99 for this round cast iron casserole. They were supposed to charge me the tax on the value ($129.99) but only did on the $24.99. So for a little over $26 I now have another kitchen tool at my disposal. Some vege chili for lunches is on the docket today. Might figure out an all day in the oven meal for tomorrow if this rain keeps up. Going to soon need some farm equipment to harvest my yard.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> On to more cooking related topics. Picked up, finally, something I can cook with on the stove top then stash it in a 170*F oven to cook all day (crock pot alternative). Our local Giant is pushing Lodge Enamel cookware.



I love an enameled cast-iron pot! I was lucky enough to find a Chantal dutch oven at a TJ Maxx or Marshall's (I forget which) for about $40. Much better than shelling out the big bucks for a Le Creu$et. I do like the looks of that Lodge one, too.

In my ignorance, I had never heard of Chantal. After buying the dutch oven, I looked into their product line. I wound up buying a small (1.7 qt) enameled steel saucepan at full price. This thing is _heavy_, and has a copper plate fused to the bottom, then everything is fully enameled. The enamel is totally non-stick and has held up fabulously.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> That looks REALLY yummy, and I see avocato in there



I had originally intended to make some guac, but got lazy.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I love an enameled cast-iron pot! ... This thing is _heavy_, and has a copper plate fused to the bottom, then everything is fully enameled. The enamel is totally non-stick and has held up fabulously.



I just love the fact I could stir the "trinity" with my wooden utensil and not move the pot around. Plus it browns things so nicely once it gets going. Just had to be careful not to turn the heat up too high since it is great at maintaining temperatures and takes quite a while to cool down.

Couple of images of it's virgin run. Still has an hour or so to cook to be done, but I'll probably cook it the rest of the afternoon for giggles, plus it makes the house smell so good!

Edit: Now about an hour later and I had some with blue tortilla chips, it was excellent. I did have a layer stuck to the bottom as I'm used to simmering at a higher temperature with my other pots. Lesson learned, but it didn't compromise the dish, for me at least. Note to self: not as much smoked paprika next time.


----------



## geek

Well, salmon day for me, with veggies, potatoes and asparagus.


----------



## Boatboy24

I picked up this guy about a year and a half ago and absolutely love it. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000N501BK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Craig: I know you have at least one gluten allergy in your household, but for making bread, the DO is great.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Craig: I know you have at least one gluten allergy in your household, but for making bread, the DO is great.



Yea, this one is going to remain GF. Might pick up one like you have in the link, I've seen them as low as $38 + shipping. My brother has an Amazon prime subscription, so I could order it through him and get the free shipping. I know the one I picked up today is a special "make" to be sold as an expensive DO/Casserole. I figure the one I have is probably worth around $40 tops, not $129, but heck, it works and it fills a need on the cheap. Also, it makes me happy, and that's why everyone is here on this earth, to make me happy, right?


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey's 49th b-day celebration, or rather 29th b-day celebration. In our household the honoree gets to choose the dinner, within reason. Since her b-day was Thursday and she had class, we deferred the event to today. She requested chicken of some sort and chocolate icing on her cake, rest was left to me. BBQ chicken on the grill, using my Mom's sauce recipe she picked up at Lackland AFB in the early 50's (1950's that is). Corn on the cob and a GF white cake with milk chocolate icing, that my 9 yr old daughter is applying. Rain held off for the cooking part, so no complaints on my end (for once).


----------



## Boatboy24

Went w/ the Venison.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Went w/ the Venison.



Oh, dear!


----------



## sour_grapes

First grilling of the season! I marinated a ribeye in soy/garlic/sesame oil/ginger/molasses. Then hit it on a HOT gril, 3.5 minutes per side. This was almost too much, it came out maybe medium rare. This was accompanied by wahine rice, and escarole with garlic braised in sherry.


----------



## ibglowin

Oldest daughter and SIL are headed back tomorrow so last night for a special home cooked meal (nobody eats at home in LA it seems) Snagged a NY Strip roast at Easter while they were on sale so onto the BGE it will go this afternoon. Seasoned with S&P and some Herbs de Provence. Gonna have some nice baked potatoes with all the fixings (also smoked on the BGE) and a nice wedge salad with home made bleu cheese dressing with tomato and bacon crumbles on top. 

Film at 11:00..........


----------



## GreginND

Boatboy24 said:


> Went w/ the Venison.



It does look great. What are the little round things?


----------



## Putterrr

ibglowin said:


> Oldest daughter and SIL are headed back tomorrow so last night for a special home cooked meal (nobody eats at home in LA it seems) Snagged a NY Strip roast at Easter while they were on sale so onto the BGE it will go this afternoon. Seasoned with S&P and some Herbs de Provence. Gonna have some nice baked potatoes with all the fixings (also smoked on the BGE) and a nice wedge salad with home made bleu cheese dressing with tomato and bacon crumbles on top.
> 
> Film at 11:00..........



cant argue with the BGE. I have a pulled pork (turbo style) on at the moment and a bottle or 2 of winery series amarone. can't be done soon enough

cheers


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> It does look great. What are the little round things?



My guess is pearl cous-cous, but I am looking forward to Jim's actual answer.

I am going to make pearl cous-cous tonight, in fact. My new favorite version, with feta and fresh marjoram.


----------



## dralarms

Well I had the best ribeye tonight. Always thawed my steak out, and placed in the fridge until ready to cook. Found out that you're supposed to cook it close to room temperature so tonight I let them thaw out, placed them in a covered container with the seasoning. When I put them on the grill their temperature was 65 degrees. And they melted In your mouth.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> It does look great. What are the little round things?



I was hoping you'd know.  I think they're pickled mustard seeds. I should've asked, but didn't.


----------



## Boatboy24

dralarms said:


> Well I had the best ribeye tonight. Always thawed my steak out, and placed in the fridge until ready to cook. Found out that you're supposed to cook it close to room temperature so tonight I let them thaw out, placed them in a covered container with the seasoning. When I put them on the grill their temperature was 65 degrees. And they melted In your mouth.



I think there are a couple things at work there. One is enzymatic reactions that break down/tenderize the meat. The other is that when cooking a steak that starts consistently at that temp, it finishes more consistently throughout. So you're far less likely to have a charred on the outside, rare on the inside meal.


----------



## ceeaton

Finally a nice day around these parts. Got to get the lawn done (didn't need any farm equipment, but close), then started the lower part of the Weber bullet do do some pork loin properly. Also did some thin cut top sirloin for cheese steaks tomorrow night. Served with a variety of beers (Irish red, Ying Yang lager and a 60 minute IPA knockoff).


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I am going to make pearl cous-cous tonight, in fact. My new favorite version, with feta and fresh marjoram.



In addition, I marinated a thick pork chop (~porterhouse cut) in olive oil, fresh thyme, fresh rosemary, and garlic for about 3 hours. I also parboiled some green beans, and sauteed some onions, then combined them and finished them on the grill (on a perforated piece of steel). The chop was grilled on a HOT grill for 3.5' per side, basted with the delicious marinade. The pearl cous-cous was up to snuff, and it was all washed down with Chateau Ste. Michelle Pinot Gris.  

Thank God grill season has returned!


----------



## ibglowin

Ahhh yes the photographic evidence that a said meal actually did occur.........

I believe the BGE may be my favorite smoker. It just holds temp so dang good. Put the Strip Roast on around 3:00pm and cooked him at 250 until around 5:30, then jacked it up to around 350 the rest of the way. Used my Maverick Remote BBQ Thermometer  and set it for 135F. I was thinking I would have to do a reverse sear to finish it off. I even fired up the searing station on the propane grill but once the temp hit 135F and I looked at the roast I said that was a pretty good sear on the bottom side. The top fat cap looked good as well so I said done and pulled it to rest while we ate our salad course. The ho-made Blue Cheese Dressing was to die for good. Made with sour cream, mayo, buttermilk. spices......

The baked potatoes were spot on. I microwaved them about 75% and then put them on the grill for a couple hours to smoke. Pulled them and wrapped them in foil when done and put them aside and they stayed nice and toasty without drying out till the roast was finished. The roast was perfection, not too rare, not overdone, perfectly pink. Notice that the pink is constant from center to edge, not even over done at the edge, just perfect. 

The meal was paired perfectly well with 2010 J. Bookwalter Foreshadow Cabernet Sauvignon (Magnum no less!)

Mrs. IB prepared a Pineapple Upside Down Cake that was cooked in a cast iron skillet that was a superb finish to a wonderful family get together. 

We had two out of three of our girls together which is always a special moment these days. Daughter and SIL are headed back to Cali this AM with a stopover in Scottsdale, AZ tonight to visit some of Mrs IB's family for a night, then back to Burbank tomorrow.


----------



## GreginND

Boatboy24 said:


> I was hoping you'd know.  I think they're pickled mustard seeds. I should've asked, but didn't.



That's what I as thinking. Did they taste spicy like mustard?


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> That's what I as thinking. Did they taste spicy like mustard?



No, and that's what threw me off. They were tangy, which would explain the pickled part, but maybe an actual hint of sweetness. But this cleared it up for me:

http://www.foodrepublic.com/2015/08/05/pickled-mustard-seeds-the-poor-mans-caviar/

_"Pickled mustard seeds are more about the added sweetness and tartness with a little bite from the seeds, whereas mustard proper is about the natural bite of the mustard seeds. The other major difference is the texture. Pickled mustard seeds are different from even whole-grain mustards in the way the little seeds pop in your mouth. It’s a crunchy adventure that’s a bit like caviar. _


----------



## GreginND

Oh, boy. I need to pickle some mustard seeds!

Thanks.


----------



## sour_grapes

Taco Tuesday fell on a Monday this week. (Used ground pork and mixed up my own seasonings, served with a side of Peruvian beans started yesterday in ho-made pork stock.)


----------



## Merrywine

Chilly temps here in the Northeast, so perfect for Boulliabass.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Taco Tuesday fell on a Monday this week. (Used ground pork and mixed up my own seasonings, served with a side of Peruvian beans started yesterday in ho-made pork stock.)


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


>



Well, there were enough leftovers that Taco Tuesday may fall on Tuesday, too!


----------



## GreginND

Garlic mashed with kimchi. Why not?


----------



## Kraffty

Pork chops with brussel sprouts in cast iron. Cooked a couple pieces of chopped bacon and about a quarter onion, pulled from the pan and set aside then seared the chops (seasoned with S&P Paprika and raw sugar) on one side on high heat. Killed the fire, flipped the chops then added halved sprouts cut side down and topped them with the saved bacon and onion and a couple tablespoons of water. Throw into a 425 oven uncovered for 10 mins and you're ready to go. Served with a baked potato and it's a One Pan Wonder!
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Well still trying to get rid of smoked meats! LOL Thought we had eaten all of the Turkey then opened the veggie storage and viola' another huge bag o turkey meat....

OK Round two or three of how to use what you have in the fridge. Made a Texas staple for family get togethers etc. King Ranch Casserole! Doubled the recipe pretty much and used the HOT Rotel tomatoes to kick it up a notch. Still very savory. Comfort food for sure for me.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


>





sour_grapes said:


> Well, there were enough leftovers that Taco Tuesday may fall on Tuesday, too!



I did, in fact, reprise Monday's taco meal again on Taco Tuesday. So me and Boromir are tight!


----------



## sour_grapes

I made roasted artichokes with garlic, thyme, and olive oil, but I was unsure what to do with the white bass I had picked up yesterday. I sort of non-committedly followed two recipes until I couldn't merge them, and had to just let the chips fall where they may. So, from one recipe, I made a tomato sauce with sauteed onions, savoy cabbage, cilantro, Amarone, Calabrian peppers, and thyme. This recipe had me poaching my white bass in this sauce, but my filets had skin on them. So, for the bass, I wound up following a different recipe to just do a simple sear on them. I dried the skin as best I could, then seared them in a HOT pan for ~3 minutes, flipped, and cooked for another minute. My aim was that the skin turned out crispy enough to eat, but that didn't quite happen. So I settled for "easy to peel the skin off." Then I went back to the first recipe, and served with a ho-made tapenade of chopped olives (kalamata+green), chopped capers, hot pepper oil, lemon juice, olive oil, salt, and garlic. Frankly, it all worked out _just fine_, and I was happy with the rustic result. Washed down with _Menage a trois_ Gold Chardonnay.


----------



## Boatboy24

I actually missed Taco Tuesday, but did a repeat of the fish and chicken tacos tonight. This time, with proper pickled cabbage and a ho-made sauce. Don't normally do cheese on a fish taco, but it felt right tonight.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Don't normally do cheese on a fish taco, but it felt right tonight.



Hey, I live in Wisconsin. It is _always_ the right time for cheese.


----------



## Boatboy24

Off today and working in the yard. Power lunch!


----------



## ibglowin

Followed immediately by Power Nap! 









Boatboy24 said:


> Power lunch!


----------



## Boatboy24

Now its time for the power nap. Need to clean up first. It got hot today - 81 and humid. Shouldn't be having this weather in April.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Now its time for the power nap. Need to clean up first. It got hot today - 81 and humid. Shouldn't be having this weather in April.



Supposed to be even higher up here today, with upper 80s on Saturday. Will help me keep some of my weight loss intact. Might have to drink some additional fluids or I may waste away to nothin'


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night Pizza night! Some Lou Malnati's Chicago deep dish pizza!


----------



## GreginND

The first picture is of Shan tofu. This is a Burmese tofu made from chickpeas instead of soy. I lightly seasoned it with soy sauce and green onions. The second is a Thai green papaya salad.


----------



## sour_grapes

Pizza night, but out at a restaurant. Appetizer of grilled octopus, and a _thin_-crust pizza with lamb sausage, fennel, and basil. Washed down with an Oregon/Washington CSM (Cab/Syrah/Merlot) blend by Mouton Noir.


----------



## Rodnboro

Boatboy24 said:


> Off today and working in the yard. Power lunch!



Glad you went the healthy route with the multi grain buns.


----------



## sour_grapes

I was too drunk and tired to post this last night, but we had a guest over and we made a nice dinner for her.

I started with a reprisal of the _amuse-gueule_ that I concocted on Easter: I took a scallop, seared it hard for 90 s per side, sliced it in half, put in a layer of caviar, put the top back on, covered with crushed pink peppercorns, placed it on a seared escarole leaf, then smothered it in a sauce of lemon, cream, and seafood stock.

For a vegetable, I made a spring vegetable salad, with asparagus, lima beans, mint, arugula, pistachios, and grated parmesan cheese, and covered this with a lemon/oil/shallot/tarragon dressing. I made "smashed potatoes," which is kind of like how you treat plantains in _tostones_. In this case, you quarter them, simmer them for 20 minutes, smash them ~1/4" flat with a mallet, then fry them until browned and crisped on the outside. For the meat, I took a ~1.5" thick tenderloin filet, then smashed it down to about 3/4" thick, and marinated it in olive oil, garlic, and thyme for a few hours. I then flash-cooked this on a smoking hot grill pan, then served with a chimichurri sauce. 

I am not a dessert person, so DW scooped up some ice cream covered with berries in a sweetened sauce.

It was all very yummy!


----------



## Boatboy24

Grilled steak (NY Strip for me & kids, a small filet for the Mrs.), corn on the cob, onion rings. Had much bigger plans, but today wore me out. Feeling tired and lazy.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I was too drunk and tired to post this last night, ...



I'd pay for video of that, you always seem somewhat in control.


----------



## ceeaton

Used the newly acquired Dutch oven so I could get the lawn done before our week of rain:


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I was too drunk and tired to post this last night, but we had a guest over and we made a nice dinner for her.
> 
> I started with a reprisal of the _amuse-gueule_ that I concocted on Easter: I took a scallop, seared it hard for 90 s per side, sliced it in half, put in a layer of caviar, put the top back on, covered with crushed pink peppercorns, placed it on a seared escarole leaf, then smothered it in a sauce of lemon, cream, and seafood stock.
> 
> For a vegetable, I made a spring vegetable salad, with asparagus, lima beans, mint, arugula, pistachios, and grated parmesan cheese, and covered this with a lemon/oil/shallot/tarragon dressing. I made "smashed potatoes," which is kind of like how you treat plantains in _tostones_. In this case, you quarter them, simmer them for 20 minutes, smash them ~1/4" flat with a mallet, then fry them until browned and crisped on the outside. For the meat, I took a ~1.5" thick tenderloin filet, then smashed it down to about 3/4" thick, and marinated it in olive oil, garlic, and thyme for a few hours. I then flash-cooked this on a smoking hot grill pan, then served with a chimichurri sauce.
> 
> I am not a dessert person, so DW scooped up some ice cream covered with berries in a sweetened sauce.
> 
> It was all very yummy!



Oooh, I got some pictures!


----------



## JohnT

Met up with some friends last Saturday. 

I opened a bottle of 1998 Cuvaison Cabernet that I have been saving for 18 years or so. (Pic 1). 

I was amaze by the cork and how dark it was. (pic 2) 

It was soft and (for lack of a better word) yummy. Still had great color and good tannic structure still remained. 

For dinner, we had BBQ B-Back ribs, 'tater salad, and some delicious and creamy mac and cheese. We were so hungry that we were half finished before I remembered to take a picture... (pic 3)


----------



## ceeaton

Been dreaming of a burger all day. Had to race against the rains arrival, only got sprinkled on a bit. Nice beef burger with a double serving of bacon, cheddar cheese, mushrooms browned in european style butter, dill pickle, tomato slice and some lettuce on the bottom. Served on a nice fresh potato roll with some chips and an Oktoberfest, yum! Burrrrrp, time for a nap...


----------



## Boatboy24

Had a burnt burger from the Snack Shack at my son's baseball game.


----------



## sour_grapes

Burgers all around! DW is out of town (actually, out of the hemisphere), so a burger for me. It sounded good -- a couple of slices of ho-made bacon and some Cambozola cheese on a toasted bun, but I would trade it for Craig's in two burps flat.


----------



## sour_grapes

Batchelor dinner, baby! A cheapo pork steak fried in too much butter, sauteed turnip greens with garlic and lemon juice, and a microwaved "baked" potato.


----------



## ibglowin

Got rid of the last of the smoked pork loin from a while back. 

Cubed it up along with an onion and turned it into a big pan of NM red chile cheese enchilada's. 

It is still loaded with smokey goodness.


----------



## sour_grapes

I had a big ol' pan-seared ribeye steak, with a side of roasted eggplant, fennel and onion, and polenta with blue cheese. Washed down with Concannon Cab Sauv. and my own WE LE14 Red Mountain Cab Merlot.

Edited to add: Oh, I forgot to mention: I also made a compound butter for the ribeye. Butter, tarragon, fennel fronds, and chives. Yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

Grilled Sriracha marinated chicken with stir fried broccoli and rice noodles.


----------



## ceeaton

Pulled pork sandwiches (on potato buns) with ho-made mac and cheese, grilled asparagus (marinated in olive oil and garlic) and a salad made by my wife. No images as my 16 yr old daughter is in a rush to drive me to the store (I need coffee and milk) to get her hours up so she can take/pass her test in mid-June, so I'll have another beer since I have a chauffeur (I'm starting to like this...).


----------



## TXWineDuo

Fired up the BGE! Tuesday threw on some bbq wings then since it was dialed in we put the teriyaki pork tenderloin (no pic) on. Tonight fired it up to 600° and put them NY strips on, dialed the temp down and threw the Louisiana ho made Boudin on while it cooled down for lunch tomorrow had to sample some....
Put that in yo hopper and smoke it!! ::
Disclaimer¦ No slam intended, I have cooked on that pellet dropping Traeger thing and will take the BGE any day!!
TXWineDuo


----------



## sour_grapes

TXWineDuo said:


> Fired up the BGE! Tuesday threw on some bbq wings



Those wings look like something from a Hieronymus Bosch painting!


----------



## TXWineDuo

sour_grapes said:


> Those wings look like something from a Hieronymus Bosch painting!



Thanks for learning us some culture, sour_grapes
As we were reading about him we couldn't help finding humor in some of the descriptions...
that Mrs. Duo loves my bbq wings as long as I don't fret about burning them.
"His paintings have been difficult to translate from a modern point of view
and
with deep insight into humanity's desires and deepest fears"
TXWineDuo


----------



## Boatboy24

Cinco de Mayo = Barbacoa Tacos.


----------



## ibglowin

So your stopping off at Kroger eh? 









Boatboy24 said:


> Cinco de Mayo = Barbacoa Tacos.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> So your stopping off at Kroger eh?



Close! 






Rubbed some Prime chuck down with S&P and cumin, then browned it in the DO, mixed up w/ some red onion, two chipotles and a little adobo sauce. Will serve it up w/ pickled red cabbage and cilantro.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Let me know how you like it. The Kroger version was OK but not to die for. I found the Kroger "Pork Carnitas" however to be in the very good/excellent for pre-cooked meats category!


----------



## ibglowin

Real Barbacoa taco meat comes from the cheek of the cow, or goat....... LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Real Barbacoa taco meat comes from the cheek of the cow, or goat....... LOL



True. But the local Giant doesn't seem to carry that.


----------



## ceeaton

Got some pre-cut beef (round steak, not sure if top or bottom) at the Giant for $4.34/lb, chopped up some veges, fried in some hot sesame oil, added a little oyster sauce and a Thai version of soy sauce (seasoning sauce - tu'o'ng gia vị). Served with some lo mein noodles. Very nice easy meal, plus the higher levels of sodium made me thirsty for a beer or three.


----------



## Boatboy24

Dang! I haven't seen Moosehead in forever! 

Tacos turned out awesome. The cumin added to the beef for the sear and the added chipotle and adobo were great. Will definitely do this again.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Dang! I haven't seen Moosehead in forever!


The labels come off real easy in oxyclean (I'm bottle collecting). The beer isn't anything special, but it's better than Coors, IMHO, and only 5 or so calories more per beer, plus $22 case. The case is almost done, so back to Oktoberfest tomorrow.


----------



## ibglowin

Happy Cinco de Mayo! 

Flat Iron Steak marinated in Italian dressing, garlic and BEER! 

Ho-Made Guac, Queso Fresco and a Silver Coin Margarita.


----------



## ibglowin

Get thee to the nearest "Carniceria"! LOL








Boatboy24 said:


> True. But the local Giant doesn't seem to carry that.


----------



## Boatboy24

Dinner was good. Very good. Gave it the Saltbae treatment with the Pinot Noir Salt before serving. Loved it! Large flakes of salt w/ the Pinot infusion created bursts of flavor and an unexpected crunch. Delicious.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Dinner was good. Very good. Gave it the Saltbae treatment with the Pinot Noir Salt before serving. Loved it! Large flakes of salt w/ the Pinot infusion created bursts of flavor and an unexpected crunch. Delicious.



What cut of meat is that, almost looks like a top round (London broil), just less fat?


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Dinner was good. Very good. Gave it the Saltbae treatment with the Pinot Noir Salt before serving. Loved it! Large flakes of salt w/ the Pinot infusion created bursts of flavor and an unexpected crunch. Delicious.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


>



I think @Boatboy24 is in much better shape than that dude. He like runs marathons and sh*t.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> What cut of meat is that, almost looks like a top round (London broil), just less fat?



Prime NY Strip from Costco.


----------



## Johnd

Got some chicken quarters, removed skin and fat, with some veggies, all set to go on the rotisserie. A little Indian Tikka Masala sauce to be glazed on as the world turns for the flavoring. Now off to the garden for some fresh tomatoes and basil for the caprese salad...........


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> ..removed skin and fat...



WHY!!!!??? 

Gonna make some shrimp Pho tonight.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> WHY!!!!???



Biggest reason was a personal request from Mrs JohnD.........


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Biggest reason was a personal request from Mrs JohnD.........



Well, I guess there's not a much more compelling reason than that. She does know that's the best part though, right?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, I guess there's not a much more compelling reason than that. She does know that's the best part though, right?



Who cares about the skin and fat on some chicken. He's going to pick fresh tomatoes and basil out of the garden, that just ain't fair!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Who cares about the skin and fat on some chicken. He's going to pick fresh tomatoes and basil out of the garden, that just ain't fair!



True. But I was happily ignoring that part.


----------



## Rodnboro

Roasted/smoked whole chicken. One of my favorite things to cook on the BGE.



And 2 hours later


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> True. But I was happily ignoring that part.



I only had 4 ripe tomatoes, betting on an early spring, I planted a few right before my Napa trip in the end of February. Only 1 survived, but I got a little early yield from that one. The basil is out of control, but the Mrs. is about to make a big batch of pesto......


----------



## ceeaton

BLT's, BLT's, BLT's... My first tomatoes of the year become BLT's, with real bacon, not that turkey s**t I make all the time.


----------



## Boatboy24

First time making Pho. Enjoyed it. Pretty simple to make too.


----------



## ibglowin

Always looking for a good Pho recipe.......... 



Boatboy24 said:


> First time making Pho. Enjoyed it. Pretty simple to make too.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Always looking for a good Pho recipe..........



Pho necians
Pho nics
Pho toshop
Pho ne number
Pho enix
Pho ne book

What the _Pho_ are you guys talking about?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Always looking for a good Pho recipe..........



https://www.chowhound.com/recipes/easy-shrimp-pho-31811?ftag=YHF5f29099

A little heavy on the cinnamon and clove, but not too much.


----------



## sour_grapes

Had a wonderful lamb chop dinner. My local little organic co-op grocery store often has local grass-fed lamb. Unlike a large store, you can almost reconstruct the animal it came from. That is, it isn't like they have 200 chicken drumsticks, like my big grocer, but they have, well, about 1 lamb's worth of lamb in the case at any one time. So, depending on when I get to the store, there is a certain number of chops, one heart, one liver, 2 foreshanks, 2 hindshanks, etc. The rib chops are, of course, the most expensive, but there is a big fall-off in price for the shoulder chops. But I have learned to look for the first cuts of shoulder chop that are just barely into the shoulder, that is, nearly indistinguishable from the rib chops. 
Well, the other day I found the nicest such chops I had ever seen. They were more marbled than Michaelangelo's _Pieta_! These were like the Wagyu beef of lamb chops. 

My DW returned from a long, out-of-hemisphere business trip this morning, so I decided to save them for this evening. I seasoned them with thyme powder and garlic powder, then cooked them sous vide for about 4 hours at 131F; I then seared them in a smoking hot pan for ~1.5 minutes/side. I made a pan sauce with fresh thyme, fresh garlic, butter, the lamb juices, red wine, and lamb stock. This was all paired with some leftover polenta with blue cheese, and the first asparagus of the (US) season. I broiled the 'gras with fresh thyme, garlic, and lots of fennel powder. All of this was washed down with one of my aged, cheap wines: a 2008 Columbia Crest Grand Estates Merlot. This wine has held up very nicely.

It was really a nice meal. I am grateful to have had it!


----------



## JohnT

WOW Paul!!!! looks amazing!


----------



## sour_grapes

Just a little weeknight dinner, but I tried to push it a bit on each dish. Veggie was mustard greens (blanched), then sauteed with garlic, fresh tomatoes, coriander, and sherry. Starch was angel-hair spaghetti with a garlic cream sauce (butter, garlic, cream, chx stock, parsley, parmesan cheese). Protein was perch, dusted in flour, sauteed, and then I made a piccata pan sauce (capers, chopped olives, garlic, sherry, butter, fresh lemon juice, parsley). Not my best, but not a bad effort for a weeknight. From start to serving was 70 minutes.


----------



## ibglowin

New Green Curry Chicken dish. I got a little carried away with the veggies but don't think it will hurt....


----------



## sour_grapes

I put country-style pork ribs in the _sous vide_ machine 45 hours ago. In addition to dry-rub spices, I used a little sodium nitrite curing salt. You can see that the pork is a little rosy (think "bacon") as a result. Meaty and fall-off-the-bone. Also, sauteed brussels sprouts with cheese, thyme, and lemon juice, and simmered/smashed/fried potatoes.


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> I put country-style pork ribs in the _sous vide_ machine 45 hours ago. In addition to dry-rub spices, I used a little sodium nitrite curing salt. You can see that the pork is a little rosy (think "bacon") as a result. Meaty and fall-off-the-bone. Also, sauteed brussels sprouts with cheese, thyme, and lemon juice, and simmered/smashed/fried potatoes.



45 hours or 4.5 hours??????


----------



## sour_grapes

Forty-five hours. Nearly two days. I should have mentioned that the temp was 141F. This is loooow and sloooow cooking!


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> Forty-five hours. Nearly two days. I should have mentioned that the temp was 141F. This is loooow and sloooow cooking!


 

Question: Can't harmful bacteria thrive in a 145 degree environment? I was always told that 160 is the "death zone" as far as temperature. If that is true, then wouldn't the water-bath amount to a large incubator?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I put country-style pork ribs in the _sous vide_ machine 45 hours ago. In addition to dry-rub spices, I used a little sodium nitrite curing salt. You can see that the pork is a little rosy (think "bacon") as a result. Meaty and fall-off-the-bone. Also, sauteed brussels sprouts with cheese, thyme, and lemon juice, and simmered/smashed/fried potatoes.



I like that idea (and yours looks great). Never have the patience to do CS ribs, but this might do the trick. Another one I've been eyeing is a 36 hour brisket, but I need a bigger container.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> New Green Curry Chicken dish. I got a little carried away with the veggies but don't think it will hurt....



Recipe?


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Question: Can't harmful bacteria thrive in a 145 degree environment? I was always told that 160 is the "death zone" as far as temperature. If that is true, then wouldn't the water-bath amount to a large incubator?



160 is a 'magic' number used by the FDA which goes well beyond what's required in most cases. Generally, it is not just a matter of temp, but time. Also in this case, the curing salt is an added layer of protection.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL You know me and weeknight cooking. Easy button please..... Was shopping at the Smiths Marketplace (hypermarket) in Lost Almost a few weeks ago and stumbled on this box of *Marion's Kitchen Thai Green Curry Chicken Kit* so thought I would give it a shot. I still love the TJ's green curry simmer sauce in the jar. Talk about easy. This was not all that difficult either but a little more involved in the timing of adding of the ingredients. I would have preferred a bit more heat (from the included dried spice packet) but Mrs IB thought it was on point. I added the chicken breast and optional (veggies) red bell pepper, squash, snow peas and chopped scallions. 









Boatboy24 said:


> Recipe?


----------



## ibglowin

Evidently they have lots of options available........


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Question: Can't harmful bacteria thrive in a 145 degree environment? I was always told that 160 is the "death zone" as far as temperature. If that is true, then wouldn't the water-bath amount to a large incubator?



No, they cannot thrive. The magic number is actually 130F. Above that temperature, the population is _decreasing_. As Jim points out, you may need to wait longer at 130F than at 160F, but the buggers are being killed, not reproducing. At 160, they are more or less instantly dead (15 s), at 140 it takes 15 minutes, at 130 it takes ~2 hours to reduce their numbers to safe levels.

http://www.cookingissues.com/index.html%3Fp=6.html


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Forty-five hours. Nearly two days. I should have mentioned that the temp was 141F. This is loooow and sloooow cooking!



Wow!!!! I kinda suspected you meant 45, but just wanted to be sure. My tops so far is when I do a pork butt on the Primo at 200F for 24 hours.


----------



## JohnT

Paul, 

Thanks for explaining. That makes sense. 

johnT.


----------



## Boatboy24

Wife is gone, so it's just me and the kids. Boys night in! Frozen pizza followed by movie night with microwave popcorn. Forget that healthy, air-popped stuff.


----------



## ibglowin

Oh man, what a dinner we had last night! Had one of our best couple friends down last night for dinner and a documentary (LOL) He is an avid collector of French wines and they had not seen the film "Sour Grapes" so we decided to have our own version of a French Bistro dinner. 

Started out the evening with Hors d'oeuvre of some nice softened brie and smoked gouda served with sliced pears, pink seedless grapes, apples and water crackers. This was paired with 2 nicely chilled French Rose' wines. One from Costco, one from TW.

For the main course, we prepared Braised Chipotle Short Ribs in the Dutch Oven. I improvised and added 2 tsp of unsweetened cocoa powder which added another layer of complexity and worked out really well. This was served over a bed of Creamy Parmesan Polenta with a side of sautéed Rainbow Swiss Chard. 







The wine was once in a lifetime stuff. Our friends brought 2 different bottles of Burgundy. One 2004, one 2008. I pulled out a big gun that I had been sitting on now for close to eight years. A 2006 Châteauneuf-du-Pape that had everyone at the table swooning over. 

A wonderful evening from start to finish and everyone was left shaking their heads wondering just how in the world Rudy Kurniawan pulled that off the con for so long!


----------



## ceeaton

Cool wet day around these parts (low 50's) and I didn't want to flip all the vents and turn the heat back on, so I got the oven going all afternoon (ceramic stove top, stays warm and really warms the west side of the house pretty darn well). Middle of last week our local Giant had some off the back of the truck prices on Hotel prepped turkey breasts. They were nearing there limit on age, so I picked one up for $6 (9.5 lbs) and tossed it in the freezer. (Looking at the image it reminds me of a Sesame Street Martian) Thawed last night and this morning and popped it in the oven (started at 250, now at 350*F). Will serve with some smashed taters and a vege of my wife's choice. Nice easy meal so I can get beer and wine duties finished. Rubbed with some oil, kosher salt, pepper and rosemary. House is smelling pretty fine about right now. Able to overcome the lemon oil scent from my wife cleaning all morning (Bill, I need more of that apple wine, it has transformed her into a housewife!).


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like the poor guy crash landed right into the pan! 

What is a hotel prepped turkey?



ceeaton said:


> Middle of last week our local Giant had some off the back of the truck prices on Hotel prepped turkey breasts.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Looks like the poor guy crash landed right into the pan!
> 
> What is a hotel prepped turkey?



The label says "Hotel style Fresh young turkey breast".

It has wings but they removed the legs (you'd think there is a law prohibiting that). My wife (who has worked in food prep for a small hotel) says that the opened huge cavity on the front is meant for a several pound ball of stuffing to be inserted (which we didn't because we have a GF dude in the family). It is open to ensure that it cooks properly and no one dies of a food illness, which I assume is frowned upon in a hotel. Guess that is why I rarely stay at one, you need some excitement every now and then, especially since they are so expensive to stay a night.


----------



## ceeaton

Picture of final plate.


----------



## sour_grapes

Warm weather, finally! Bringing out the grillista in us. We made baked cauliflower (butter, garlic, cumin, chipotle) that worked out really well. On the grill, we had corn on the cob, then stripped it _off_ the cob for sauteeing with butter and cumin and garlic. Also had a "salad" of grilled romaine hearts, with an herb vinaigrette dressing. The protein was nice chuck steak, dry-brined, seasoned with paprika blend, sesame oil, and garlic. Hit this on a HOT grill for 3 minutes a side. Everything was good!


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> A 2006 Châteauneuf-du-Pape that had everyone at the table swooning over!



A cdp??????????? So, why wasn't i invited?????


----------



## ceeaton

Thought it was going to be a more miserable day today. Got up to around 70*F before the winds kicked in. Would have had heat maintenance issues with this wind if I started up the Weber bullet. So followed the original plan, bought a GF pot pie for my son, grilled up some chicken and cubed for some non-traditional pot pie for the rest of us. Wife was fanning herself, not sure if it was a hot flash or that she was hot, only 70*F inside and the humidity is low.


----------



## Boatboy24

Took Momma out to Bonefish when she returned from her trip. I had the Cilantro-Lime shrimp salad (dressing on the side). My first time having that one, but not the last.


----------



## sour_grapes

I made pork ribs on the Weber. The ribs were pre-marinated/seasoned, which was a first for me. I evidently did not get the temperature right, as after 4 hours of cooking, they were not completely tender. (They were fine, just not fall-oof-the-bone.) I baked some potatoes on the grill, and then cooked some pencil-thin asparagus (with garlic, fennel, and coriander) on the grill at the end, too.

In addition, I started a dish of the chipotle-braised short ribs that Mike posted yesterday. I think this will be a winner tomorrow!


----------



## sour_grapes

MMMMmmmmm. Tonight we had the braised chipotle shortribs that Mike provided the recipe to the other day (and that I linked to above). They were, in my wife's words, unctuous and delectable. The heat was a good amount, to boot.

Paired this with polenta [with Feta cheese, pepper, fish sauce (for umami) and lemon juice (for some zing)] and with Swiss chard, braised with onions, sherry, chicken broth, butter, and olive oil, seasoned with cardamom, coriander, ginger, and cinnamon.


----------



## ibglowin

Did you go Dutch Oven or Slow Cooker?



sour_grapes said:


> MMMMmmmmm. Tonight we had the braised chipotle shortribs that Mike provided the recipe to the other day (and that I linked to above). They were, in my wife's words, unctuous and delectable. The heat was a good amount, to boot.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Did you go Dutch Oven or Slow Cooker?



Dutch oven. I seared them first in a cast-iron pan, because I like the sear better than from enamel. I subbed out celery and subbed in mushrooms, and put in 6 or 7 peppers instead of 4. A bunch of wine to deglaze the cast-iron pan, into the dutch oven with some beef broth, just like the recipe, then in the oven @275F for ~4 hours.

Geez, I just looked back at your note; I remembered that you did polenta, which is a perfect accompaniment to short ribs, but I did not remember that you did Swiss chard, too! Maybe my subconscious took over!


----------



## ibglowin

LOL that is too funny! I did the same exact thing as well. Seared in CIP first then transferred to DO. No wonder you had extra kick! I held steady to the 4 Peppers and it was perfect spice IMHO. I was able to sneak 8 Ribs into the pool instead of just 6 as called for. If you didn't add the cocoa, try that little addition next time. 



sour_grapes said:


> Dutch oven. I seared them first in a cast-iron pan, because I like the sear better than from enamel. I subbed out celery and subbed in mushrooms, and put in 6 or 7 peppers instead of 4. A bunch of wine to deglaze the cast-iron pan, into the dutch oven with some beef broth, just like the recipe, then in the oven @275F for ~4 hours.
> 
> Geez, I just looked back at your note; I remembered that you did polenta, which is a perfect accompaniment to short ribs, but I did not remember that you did Swiss chard, too! Maybe my subconscious took over!


----------



## Boatboy24

80+ today and I was thinking 'fresh and light'. After I cut the lawn, I got some chicken breast seasoned w/ S&P and some garlic powder - then grilled over charcoal. Made up a lemon vinaigrette, and tossed it over some spring greens, kalamata olives and a couple different cherry tomatoes. Sliced the chicken and served over the 'salad'. Made up some whole wheat angel hair, tossed with basil pesto for a carb. Fresh and delicious.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> LOL that is too funny! I did the same exact thing as well. Seared in CIP first then transferred to DO.



That is too funny, I agree. Great minds....! 

We had them for dinner this evening. I served over plain white rice, and spooned plenty of the sauce over top. The chipotle _really_ mellowed, to the point I was thinking of adding some heat via sauce or chipotle powder tonight. (But, ultimately, I was too lazy.) 

I also made a salad with romaine & parsley and a ho-made dressing of butternut squash oil, white balsamic vinegar, garlic and tarragon. Also deep-fried artichoke hearts (from TJ's) with parmesan and truffle oil.


----------



## ibglowin

Left over Short Ribs is tasty!


----------



## lilvixen

We've got deconstructed Swedish meatballs on the menu tonight paired with a Pinot Noir.

I love me some Swedish meatballs, but the meatball prep takes so long, presentation is low priority with only hubby and I, and I break the meatballs up anyway, so deconstructed is all around better. And the noodles get to soak up extra flavor by cooking in the sauce. Yum!


----------



## Johnd

When in Rome, do as the Romans do. Lobster and clam chowder dinner for the Mrs. and I, washed down with Crown and 7's. After a long day of traveling, completing with a bumpy 75 minute ride in a full 10 seat Cessna twin from Boston to Bar Harbor, I'm gonna sleep like a baby.......


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> When in Rome, do as the Romans do. Lobster and clam chowder dinner for the Mrs. and I, washed down with Crown and 7's. After a long day of traveling, completing with a bumpy 75 minute ride in a full 10 seat Cessna twin from Boston to Bar Harbor, I'm gonna sleep like a baby.......



You're killing me...


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> You're killing me...



You're lucky that I forgot to snap a photo of the hot, home-made blueberry pie with whipped cream and a scoop of vanilla!!

Blueberries are a pretty big thing here, wifey wants to do the blueberry pancake with blueberry syrup thing today, I'm campaigning for lobster omelets. Guess I'll get mine tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> You're lucky that I forgot to snap a photo of the hot, home-made blueberry pie with whipped cream and a scoop of vanilla!!
> 
> Blueberries are a pretty big thing here, wifey wants to do the blueberry pancake with blueberry syrup thing today, I'm campaigning for lobster omelets. Guess I'll get mine tomorrow.



They are VERY big up there. And very good! Find a winery and you'll probably get your hands on some blueberry wine.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> They are VERY big up there. And very good! Find a winery and you'll probably get your hands on some blueberry wine.



You know I had that scoped out a long time ago!! We drove by the winery on the way to the hotel yesterday evening and have a visit planned. 

http://www.barharborcellars.com


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> You know I had that scoped out a long time ago!! We drove by the winery on the way to the hotel yesterday evening and have a visit planned.
> 
> http://www.barharborcellars.com



I like that they are sourcing grapes from France, Italy and CA.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> I like that they are sourcing grapes from France, Italy and CA.



Me too, I'm very much looking forward to our visit there.


----------



## JohnT

@johnd - you are an evil, evil, man! 

Man I could absolutely MURDER that lobster right now. 
It has been ages since I had one (last summer). 

I checked with my local and they are going for 10.99/LB. 

Oh well, there is always peanut butter and jelly (strawberry and NOT Welch's)


----------



## Johnd

A Baa Habaa breakfast fit for a king. Man, the blueberry pancakes and home made syrup were sinful! Shoulda brought my stretchy pants.......


----------



## Johnd

@JohnT We took a ride to Beal's Lobster Pier (look em up, they ship) for dinner. Two 3 pound lobster and a pound of mussels each, best move so far, awesome meal!


----------



## Boatboy24

At least you went low carb on the beer!


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> At least you went low carb on the beer!



LOL, just can't drink beer anymore!


----------



## JohnT

Wow!

The only thing more stunning then the lobster is your wife!

How on earth did you get so lucky?


----------



## Johnd

JohnT said:


> Wow!
> 
> The only thing more stunning then the lobster is your wife!
> 
> How on earth did you get so lucky?



Trial and error..........


----------



## ibglowin

johnd said:


> trial and error..........


----------



## GreginND

Veggie pizza on a crispy sliced potato crust.


----------



## ceeaton

My family has abandoned me today. They are at the Army War College for "Heritage Days" ( https://ahec.armywarcollege.edu/armyheritagedays/index.cfm ). Then they will go to my MIL for dinner. Oh darn. I did help a widow church member of ours weed this morning after are men's breakfast group met (my good dead for the month), then headed the the Giant to hunt and gather my meal for tonight. Image of the raw materials, finished images later tonight if I can figure out how to work the camera by then. Also found a "fall of the truck" price on oven stuffer roasters ($0.69/lb), so checked the radar, all clear, fired up the Weber bullet. Will smoke the chicken, then use the leftover hot coals to cook my steak and asparagus. In the meantime I have a new project, catch a ground hog that has taken up residence in the yard. Went to tractor supply and got a cheap trap. Plan to let go somewhere I shouldn't but is convenient if I catch one. Biggest thing is getting it released in a timely manner as they will expire in the trap if left there too long (now that's an idea, but a cruel one). Once the critter(s) is (are) removed, I can plant my tomatoe plants.

Not pictured, said widow gave me 5 lbs of red skinned potatoes, so might do a chunky smashed tater and garlic dish for some starchiness.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> My family has abandoned me today. They are at the Army War College for "Heritage Days" ( https://ahec.armywarcollege.edu/armyheritagedays/index.cfm ). Then they will go to my MIL for dinner. Oh darn. I did help a widow church member of ours weed this morning after are men's breakfast group met (my good dead for the month), then headed the the Giant to hunt and gather my meal for tonight. Image of the raw materials, finished images later tonight if I can figure out how to work the camera by then. Also found a "fall of the truck" price on oven stuffer roasters ($0.69/lb), so checked the radar, all clear, fired up the Weber bullet. Will smoke the chicken, then use the leftover hot coals to cook my steak and asparagus. In the meantime I have a new project, catch a ground hog that has taken up residence in the yard. Went to tractor supply and got a cheap trap. Plan to let go somewhere I shouldn't but is convenient if I catch one. Biggest thing is getting it released in a timely manner as they will expire in the trap if left there too long (now that's an idea, but a cruel one). Once the critter(s) is (are) removed, I can plant my tomatoe plants.
> 
> Not pictured, said widow gave me 5 lbs of red skinned potatoes, so might do a chunky smashed tater and garlic dish for some starchiness.



Catch that groundhog early enough, you can get it skinned and into the crockpot in time for Sunday dinner.......


----------



## Rodnboro

Johnd said:


> Catch that groundhog early enough, you can get it skinned and into the crockpot in time for Sunday dinner.......




Pairs well with a Merlot


----------



## ceeaton

No ground hog yet...

Yard is 75% done, stopped to make my dinner. Had to go get some more charcoal earlier since I knew I'd be close to running out, but the chicken wasn't done and I needed to consume food, so I used it to get the Smokey Joe going for the asparagus and steak. I'm eating the steak, a little late for me, but as tender as (I can't say because I'll get banned), but really tender, take my word for it. Incredible flavor (was a T-bone), but I over did it and it was on the medium side of medium rare. Portobello mushrooms done in european style butter were excellent as always. Saved some for tomorrows' steak dinner (with the wife for our aniversary dinner, since she's never available to go out in the evening to a real restaurant). Asparagus was al-dente, smashed red skinned taters had the perfect amount of garlic (lots) and smoked paprika, swiss chard hit the spot (cooked with red onion, honey, garlic). Hopefully the smoked chicken will get done before I pass out...I really miss my family, as you can tell.

Edit: stories abound about my FIL serving groundhog and calling it pot roast. I'll have to admit they served pot roast once before we got married (her Mom made it) and I kind of pushed it around the plate and ate lot's of veges. I don't know if the story about the groundhog dinner is true, but I wouldn't have put it past him, and didn't have the moxie to ask him point blank whether he did make it or not.

Edit 2: Damn, I'm not used to eating that much food....burp...Gotta ditch this weight loss thing (though I was 213.2 lbs this morning).


----------



## Boatboy24

You nailed that dinner, Craig. That plate looks great. 

BTW: Memorial Day is next weekend and Lowe's and Home Depot typically have twin packs of Kingsford for $9.99. I usually stock up and get 10 or 12 bags. Then another sale comes around 4th of July - I 'top up' then.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> You nailed that dinner, Craig. That plate looks great.
> 
> BTW: Memorial Day is next weekend and Lowe's and Home Depot typically have twin packs of Kingsford for $9.99. I usually stock up and get 10 or 12 bags. Then another sale comes around 4th of July - I 'top up' then.



Yea, I had to bite the bullet and pay $13.99 for one bag. Almost made the 65 minute round trip to BJs to get two for $19, but I was lazy.

For some reason I only "nail" dinner when it's for me and not the rest of the family, go figure.  Maybe there is less pressure to perform.


----------



## ceeaton

Steaks for me and the wife - before and after. Very yummy and tender, though I over did them for me, but perfect for her.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like you been shopping at JohnT's butcher shop!  

Looking good!



ceeaton said:


> Steaks for me and the wife - before and after. Very
> yummy and tender, though I over did them for me, but perfect for her.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Looks like you been shopping at JohnT's butcher shop!
> 
> Looking good!



Some people like "fall of the bone tender"; I like "fall of the back of the truck tender".

It was a joy to actually cook on charcoal for two days in a row. I hate when it rains on weekends (last three of them).


----------



## JohnT

Rodnboro said:


> Pairs well with a Merlot


 
For shame... 

Everybody knows it is Possum with merlot, Rabbit/squirrel with Pinot Noir, and *Cabernet* with groundhog!


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> Looks like you been shopping at JohnT's butcher shop!
> 
> Looking good!


 

Nothing tenderizes a steak better than falling off a truck. He-He-He!!!!


----------



## JohnT

(continued from my 2017 thread)

.. So not wanting the fun to end, and both my wife and my brother's wife away for the weekend, we decided to head down to my brother's house (after pressing) to cook a nice dinner. On the way out, I grabbed a bottle of Stag's Leap Artemis and a bottle of my 2014 Montepulciano to take with me. 

We decided on steak. When word got out, we had a niece and two nephews joining us.

So it was off to Costco and Stop-n-Shop for groceries. 

We started with Clams in a white wine/chorizo broth. Nice baguettes to help sop up every delicious drop! YUM. 

We grilled two inch thick steaks and served them with baked potatoes, sautéed mushrooms, and lightly sautéed asparagus.

We then finished it all off with a yummy berry cheesecake. 

Once dinner was over, with a chilly night upon us, it was time to sit out by my brother's fire pit for a last glass (or four) of wine and to listen to some nice music. 

The most perfect end to a most perfect day. It would have been even more perfect if the wives were with us.

I slept the sleep of the sated!

.. This weekend will be continued on the new (2017 gardens) thread.


----------



## Boatboy24

I could do that every night of the year and never get tired of it.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am away from home, staying in my sister's house and taking care of my mom while my sister is away. Tonight, I finally had a chance to make a decent dinner. I had one of my brothers over for dinner, so that is the first decent meal that poor sod has had in a while. 

It isn't easy cooking in someone else's kitchen!  I made lamb shoulder chops, seasoned and flash-seared. Came out too salty  Also, the smashed 'taters _tostone_-style that I have written about so many times. A little sauce of mushrooms and Vidalias to top things off. And finally, I made broccoli rabe (or rapini, if you prefer). I sauteed/braised, and added 6 cloves of garlic, and it still was not enough! But it came out just fine, really. Washed down with Bogle Old Vine Zin.

For Craig and the others who keep raving about the Giant, I went there to check out the goods. I did find a ~$7 ribeye, but NO LAMB! So it was off to the Acme (for the non-cognescenti, that is pronounced "Ack-a-me" in Philly parlance), where they had beautiful lamb for reasonable prices. And in to the State Store to be gouged. (Not really -- they had the Bogle on sale for $10.99, and it drinks every penny of that!)


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> For Craig and the others who keep raving about the Giant, I went there to check out the goods. I did find a ~$7 ribeye, but NO LAMB! So it was off to the Acme (for the non-cognescenti, that is pronounced "Ack-a-me"), where they had beautiful lamb for reasonable prices. And in to the State Store to be gouged. (Not really -- they had the Bogle on sale for $10.99, and it drinks every penny of that!)



Humm, our Giant always has lamb, but not always reasonably priced. Around these parts the Acme was pronounced "Hack-me". Very few of them to be found, if any exist at all. I'll have to do an internet search, where everything is true and good.

Edit: My closest Acme is 80 miles away from me in Downingtown, close to where my Dad's sister used to live.


----------



## sour_grapes

Interesting: there seems to be a bit of an anti-correlation (although there is at least two of each close to where I am, viz., in the Northeast).


----------



## sour_grapes

I am still at my sister's house, and have been eating through all of her leftovers and throwing away the perishables that I don't want to eat and that will be no good by the time she gets back. Soooo, I made my way deeper into the fridge today, and found a beautiful, vacuum-packed ribeye steak from Aldi. It said "Use or freeze by May 16." It still looked perfect. (Thank you, carbon monoxide and/or other chemical preservatives!) I know my sister well enough to know that she would NOT be eating this when she returned, so I had at it!  

So, dinner was: Another potato, cooked _tostone_-style once again. Roasted Brussels sprouts in olive oil seasoned with onion powder, sage, and Parmesan. For the steak, I dry-brined it, washed off the salt, then seasoned with paprika, cumin, onion powder, pepper, and garlic powder. I also simmered 4 garlic cloves in the potato water (which _really_ mellows them), the smashed that with salt, thyme, and olive oil to made a kind of "Italian compound butter" for the steak.

It was all very, very good (as Peter Lorre would say). [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgnBhqJJFo8"] Peter Lorre and Vincent Price[/ame]

I washed this down with more Bogle Old Vine Zin. My sis has a 54* wine refrigerator, which I now covet.


----------



## ibglowin

Well, I try to eat halfway healthy during the work week but I am off tomorrow and these leftovers of leftovers were calling to me so I added another layer...... of baby portobello shrooms cooked in the au jus. 

If I flatline tonight at least I am going to Heaven with a smile on my face!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> these leftovers of leftovers were calling to me



Is that the chipotle-braised short ribs? If so, can you email me some?


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> Is that the chipotle-braised short ribs? If so, can you email me some?



Yep. I bought too many Ribs to fit originally and had enough left over that I cooked a second batch up in the crock pot a few days later. Must kill the ribs B4 they kill me!


----------



## JohnT

Got my home made potato salad done, pasta/veggie salad done, two beef briskets dry rubbed and in the fridge, and 5 (yes FIVE) full racks old baby back ribs dry rubbed and in the fridge! Saturday 15 of us feast!


----------



## Boatboy24

Pork butt on the smoker at 6:02am! Doing a couple chickens as well later. Along side will be potato salad and a mango, black bean, avocado, quinoa salad.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Pork butt on the smoker at 6:02am! Doing a couple chickens as well later. Along side will be potato salad and a mango, black bean, avocado, quinoa salad.



Hope you've got a rain poncho for that smoker, incoming from northwest of you. I was toying with getting the smoker out since it was looking pretty nice this morning until I took a gander at the radar. Looks like a wine racking type of day, maybe some beef stew in the dutch oven.


----------



## Rodnboro

These will come off at noon today after a 15 hour smoke. Part of the grad party this afternoon.


----------



## Boatboy24

About two and a half hours in.


----------



## Boatboy24

Rodnboro said:


> These will come off at noon today after a 15 hour smoke. Part of the grad party this afternoon.View attachment 36524



Beautiful color!


----------



## ceeaton

Thawed a pork loin (in a brine, not a tenderloin) and seared on a hot grill. Perched atop a bed of carrots and red onion, covered with some turkey bacon cooked in real bacon fat to hold in some moisture. Seasoned with salt, pepper and some dried rosemary (my garden rosemary perished this winter, they usually only come back for four or five years for me, time to start some more). Threw in some red taters (more will be done later on the stovetop) for good measure. Started at 350*F with the lid off for 10 minutes to get things warmed up, reduced to 200*F and added the lid. Will check internal temperature around 4 PM and see where it stands and will likely up the heat to help it finish by 6 pm or so.


----------



## Boatboy24

The meteorite has landed. And its delicious. Just took it off, double wrapped it in HD foil, then a towel and have it resting in a cooler. Company arrives in 30, and we'll eat in 90.


----------



## Boatboy24

Cannot wait to dig into this. Just need to add the avocado and the dressing prior to serving.


----------



## ceeaton

Overshot this one by a mile. Was 165*F at 4 pm. Left it in the oven after turning it off, at 5:45 pm it was at 170*F. Anyone for flaky pork? Cuts with a butter knife. Now have to scurry to make a GF gravy, though there are some nice juices in the bottom covering the carrots, which are absolutely delicious. 

Another learning experience with my new dutch oven, it's edible, lesson learned.

Edit: Hey, @Boatboy24 , we were promised some tater salad too, I don't see any in your images...and that one piece of pineapple is out of place, may ruin the dish...


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> .and that one piece of pineapple is out of place, may ruin the dish...



Hmmm, and here I thought it was an out-of-place piece of _mango_ that was going to ruin his whole dinner..... 



> Anyone for flaky pork? Cuts with a butter knife.



Umm, sure! Pass me some!


----------



## sour_grapes

Last evening in Philly for a while. I was indecisive on what to make. I again went to the Ack-a-me AND the Giant, and decided on scallops at the last minute ($8.99/lb). So, the menu was seared scallops in lots of butter, with a pan sauce with white wine, garlic, and thyme. Also, braised kale with garlic and lemon juice, and some plain ol' white rice. The scallops were just _okay_, a little stringy. I honestly do not know if it was the starting ingredients (kinda small farmed Japanese scallops) or the chef.

I also went to two different State stores. One was the "fancy" store that had all kinds of different wines. Sadly, at that time, I did not know I was going to have seafood, so I loaded up on rich, heavy, red wines. Later, I pulled the trigger on the scallops, and the State Store near the Ack-a-me is a stripped-down, poor excuse for a spirits shoppe.  They had a scant selection of almost entirely low-end stuff. The best I could do for a Chard for the scallops was Turning Leaf. It ain't good, but then again it ain't bad either, and it served the purpose for $7.99. 

The photo was taken with a webcam, so the quality suffers:


----------



## sour_grapes

Want to see something funny? The file name led me to a picture I took at my house and uploaded about a year ago, which looks suspiciously like tonight's menu (but executed better)!


----------



## GreginND

I made a delicious Vietnamese rice noodle salad with grilled "sausage". It was delicious.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Overshot this one by a mile. Was 165*F at 4 pm. Left it in the oven after turning it off, at 5:45 pm it was at 170*F. Anyone for flaky pork? Cuts with a butter knife. Now have to scurry to make a GF gravy, though there are some nice juices in the bottom covering the carrots, which are absolutely delicious.
> 
> Another learning experience with my new dutch oven, it's edible, lesson learned.
> 
> Edit: Hey, @Boatboy24 , we were promised some tater salad too, I don't see any in your images...and that one piece of pineapple is out of place, may ruin the dish...



Your meal looks just fine to me - I'll saddle up to that any time. And yes, @sour_grapes, that's mango. No pics of the 'tater salad - it isn't too exciting, though it was really good. I'll use the recipe again and am happy to share. "Baked Potato" salad - with sour cream, bacon, cheese, green onion. It was nice.


----------



## Rodnboro

Boatboy24 said:


> Beautiful color!




I tried a new rub recipe. They turned out great.


----------



## Rodnboro

Boatboy24 said:


> The meteorite has landed. And its delicious. Just took it off, double wrapped it in HD foil, then a towel and have it resting in a cooler. Company arrives in 30, and we'll eat in 90.




Looks delicious. I double foil/ towel wrapped mine and and kept in a cooler and pulled one 4 hours later. It was still too hot to pull by hand. I left the other in the cooler for backup. (Around 50 guests) We had plenty with the other food. About 9:30 last night I pulled the other one and it was still warm.


----------



## ibglowin

Got Ribs?


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Got Ribs?



The front two look like they may have fallen off the back of a truck! They are definitely in my limited budget price range...I'd have them every night at that price.


----------



## ceeaton

GreginND said:


> I made a delicious Vietnamese rice noodle salad with grilled "sausage". It was delicious.



Okay, I'll bite. What vegetable did you get to impersonate the "sausage". Looks very delicious.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, the BB's are on sale for $1.99lb and the St Louis style are regular price $2.99lb. 

Doing the BB's in my favorite rib rub and the St. Louis are being slathered in mustard and then rib rub on top. 

The Kamado is a heating up as I type and the ribs are dressed and ready for the 3-2-1 method.

Using lump charcoal and several nice pieces of seasoned pecan wood. 



ceeaton said:


> The front two look like they may have fallen off the back of a truck! They are definitely in my limited budget price range...I'd have them every night at that price.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Yep, the BB's are on sale for $1.99lb and the St Louis style are regular price $2.99lb.
> 
> Doing the BB's in my favorite rib rub and the St. Louis are being slathered in mustard and then rib rub on top.
> 
> The Kamado is a heating up as I type and the ribs are dressed and ready for the 3-2-1 method.
> 
> Using lump charcoal and several nice pieces of seasoned pecan wood.



Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## ibglowin

ceeaton said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.



LOL


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HH9IiHMD2M[/ame]


----------



## ibglowin

Oh man, fantastic ribs, especially the St Louis style! We also had grilled corn on the cob, potato salad, and water melon with fresh mint from the garden and feta cheese on top. Pleasantly stuffed and off tomorrow still!


----------



## sour_grapes

$1.99 per lb is practically stealing!


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> The front two look like they may have fallen off the back of a truck! They are definitely in my limited budget price range...I'd have them every night at that price.



so... someone is musseling in on my territory? i'll have to send the boys down there to straighten things out!


----------



## ibglowin

Better send da boys to visit the Kroger headquarters! 



JohnT said:


> so... someone is musseling in on my territory? i'll have to send the boys down there to straighten things out!


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> so... someone is *musseling* in on my territory? i'll have to send the boys down there to straighten things out!



MMmmmm, surf and turf! Smoked ribs and grilled mussels. I like the way you think.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> $1.99 per lb is practically stealing!



Sooo, I went to my local big-box grocery, which was bought by Krogers a few months ago, and, lo and behold, the ribs were $1.99!! 

Despite this, I opted for the $7.99 porterhouses. Then I invited my neighbor, upon learning he had just broken his arm, and he showed up with a ribeye for me to cook for him. Dry-brined, then seasoned with paprika, garlic powder, etc. We rounded those out with ears of corn (roasted on the grill, strip off the kernels and reheat with butter and garlic and cumin), and grilled green beans (coriander, fennel, and thyme), and some baked beans (I have no idea -- my wife made them when I was away!!). Finally, I grilled some nectarines for desert, and this lagniappe was lovely!


----------



## Smok1

I wanna go to your guys house for dinner

Invite must of got lost in the mail

My wife went out for dinner tonight so i had fruit salad.
Ok well i had grapes.
Ok well fermented grapes.
Ok i had wine.


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> MMmmmm, surf and turf! Smoked ribs and grilled mussels. I like the way you think.


 

LOL... Damn spell checker. I HATE my phone. It is time for an upgrade!


----------



## JohnT

Where am I? I'll tell you. I am located firmly wrapped around my Niece's little finger! 

Last week while eating out at a BBQ joint, she sent me a photo of a rack of ribs. She added a caption "I wonder if uncle John can do better?".. 

In other words, she wanted me to throw a BBQ. With diabolical genius, she sent the one sentence that would absolutely guarantee a BBQ at my house. She is a newlywed just back from her honeymoon. Her husband, the poor guy, has no idea what he is up against! 

I talked to the wife and she thought it was a GREAT idea. She got on the phone and in no time, we had 17 people attending. 

5 racks of baby back ribs, 2 beef briskets, smoked sausage, potato salad, and veggie/pasta salad. I had others bring appetizers, garden salad, and dessert. 

Not having a smoker or the knowledge on how to use one, I first dry rub the meat, let the meat sit in the fridge overnight, then brazed the meat in the oven for 4.5 hours. Everything was nice and tender! I then brushed them with bbq sauce and popped the meat on the grill just to develop a "glaze". 

On one of the racks of ribs, I tried to go spicy. I added what I thought was plenty of cayenne pepper to the rub and also a large does of tabasco sauce to the brazing liquid. The meat was much more tender, but did not really have a lot of spiciness. 

Here are some pics..


----------



## ibglowin

What is all that gooey stuff dripping all over everything? Every serious connoisseur of smoked meats knows that smoked meats are served dry rubbed with sause served on the side. This is so you can inspect the bark and the smoke ring on briskets etc.


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> What is all that gooey stuff dripping all over everything? Every serious connoisseur of smoked meats knows that smoked meats are served dry rubbed with sause served on the side. This is so you can inspect the bark and the smoke ring on briskets etc.


 
By far, I am not a smoked meats expert. Quite the opposite actually!

My BIL gave me a "box smoker" and I made one attempt at actually smoking ribs. They came out like shoe leather. In fact, they were so bad that I never even tried a second attempt.


----------



## ibglowin

3-2-1 Method for smoked ribs. Only way to do it. 225F for 3 hours. Turn halfway through. Wrap in HD Foil for 2 hours to steam the ribs and make them fall off the bone tender. Then unwrap and back on the grill for 1 hour max. You only want to dry them enough from the steaming process to firm up your bark so if your fire is hot that could be as little as 15-30 mins.

Sause *always* on the side! LOL



JohnT said:


> By far, I am not a smoked meats expert. Quite the opposite actually!
> 
> My BIL gave me a "box smoker" and I made one attempt at actually smoking ribs. They came out like shoe leather. In fact, they were so bad that I never even tried a second attempt.


----------



## JohnT

Last night, the wife decided that she wanted London broil. 

We had plenty of potato salad and pasta salad left over from Saturday's BBQ, so all we needed was some meat. 

HAH! London Broil was on sale! 2.49 per pound. I wish someone would explain why a London broil could be cheaper that hamburger! 

It was awesome. I also picked up an ear of sweet corn for 33 cents, some sour cream and an onion (the wife makes beef stroganoff with the leftover beef). It all came to $8.15. 

Seasoned with salt and thoroughly dusted with black pepper, it came out great! I pulled the tassels from the corn and then soaked the corn in water before grilling. Ahhh, the first corn of the grilling season.

While cooking the London broil, I came up with the bright Idea of posting PIC #2. My thinking at the time was combining two things that everyone here seems to like. *Can anybody (or everybody) see the stupidity in this picture??????? *All I can say is that I was very tired (and punchy) at the time.

Sorry if the pictures are fuzzy. I think that my phone was a little damp from giving the winery a deep clean...


----------



## Boatboy24

Did your wine boil?


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> Sause *always* on the side! LOL


 
Thanks! I will give that a try. In exchange for your kindness I promise that I will never pre-sauce the meat again.


----------



## ibglowin

JohnT said:


> While cooking the London broil, I came up with the bright Idea of posting PIC #2. My thinking at the time was combining two things that everyone here seems to like. *Can anybody (or everybody) see the stupidity in this picture??????? *All I can say is that I was very tired (and punchy) at the time.
> 
> Sorry if the pictures are fuzzy. I think that my phone was a little damp from giving the winery a deep clean...


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Did your wine boil?


 
No, but when I sat down and rested my glass on my thigh, it was quickly apparent that I did a stupid thing!


----------



## GreginND

ceeaton said:


> Okay, I'll bite. What vegetable did you get to impersonate the "sausage". Looks very delicious.



It has vital wheat gluten and some chickpeas as the base. I seasoned it all up with a blend of herbs and spices.


----------



## Boatboy24

Brie burgers w/ carmelized onion, baby arugula and whole grain mustard.


----------



## ceeaton

Getting into my summer schedule. Took my oldest boy to work at 6 am (which is 10 minutes from where I work), picked him up at 2:30 pm and hit the Giant for deals and fall of the back of the truck stuff (Monday is always a good day for deals). Planted some peppers and eggplants that I forgot about yesterday, ran inside as the downpour ensued. Grilled up some simple burgers with bacon and cooper cheese, mine had some red onion on top. Now raining like there is no tomorrow (maybe this is the apocalypse?) so going to bed after this glass of Dornfelder to listen to the pitter patter of rain on the roof, and hoping for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pics. This was a really good burger. The grainy mustard and arugula worked really well cutting the richness of the beef and brie. A little grilled zuke and leftover potato salad from Saturday's party as sides.


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good and similar to my favorite gourmet burger of all time, the "Father's Office Burger"........ 








Boatboy24 said:


> Pics. This was a really good burger. The grainy mustard and arugula worked really well cutting the richness of the beef and brie. A little grilled zuke and leftover potato salad from Saturday's party as sides.


----------



## sour_grapes

_Bucatini all'Amatriciana_ and roasted broccoli for me for today. Then, after dinner, I cooked tomorrow's dinner, of pork stew with mushrooms, onions, and chipotle peppers in adobo (the rest of the can left over from Mike's short-rib recipe)."


----------



## Quicksilver

*Chipotle Braised Short Ribs*

I found the chipotle-braised short rib recipe that someone recently posted on here, and I just put a dozen of those sweethearts to bed in the crock pot for dinner tonight. I'd rather make it in the oven, bc it seems like the liquid might better reduce that way, but I have appointments this afternoon, and I can't be around to babysit it. So the slow cooker will have to do.

Since I'm using a full dozen short ribs I kept the mirepoix veggies the same, but doubled the chipotle peppers and the beef broth, and upped the wine by 50% (it sort of tastes like if I double the wine it might be too wine-y for my non-wine-drinking family (aka "Those Who Are Wrong").

I plan to serve this over soft polenta. I probably won't even bother with a veggie bc... carrots.

Anyhoo, thanks for the person(s) who posted this magical recipe; I've been dreaming of it all week. Short ribs are darned expensive, too. I've never made them before. I don't think I've ever even _eaten _them before.


----------



## Boatboy24

Quicksilver said:


> ...my non-wine-drinking family (aka "Those Who Are Wrong").



Love it!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

No baseball practice tonight, but we were going to head to the batting cages as a team. Thunderstorms put a stop to that, but then it cleared up nicely. I wasn't planning on cooking, but suddenly found myself needing to make dinner. Took a couple steaks out of the freezer and began the sous vide defrost. About 90 minutes later, I seasoned them with an herb rub and threw them on the Weber Q for a quick sear. Finished w/ a little of the Pinot Noir salt and served up with a salad and some sweet potato 'tots' and hush puppies (courtesy of a freezer clean up).


----------



## Ron0126

Tonight is chicken mozzarella tortellini with a four cheese Alfredo sauce, a baby Bibb lettuce salad, and Parmesan garlic breadsticks with a nice Pinot Grigio.


----------



## Boatboy24

Appetizers for dinner tonight. Nachos made with leftover pulled pork and pulled chicken from the weekend's BBQ.


----------



## Boatboy24

Update w/ a pic:


----------



## ibglowin

Leftover........






From Sunday!


----------



## sour_grapes

Perhaps I need to start a thread of "Whats for Dinner _Tomorrow_." I have other commitments at dinner time all of this week and next week. I also am committed to having dinner readily available for my DW at _normal_ dinner time. So, I have been cooking the night before for dinner the next day. Soooo, last night (for consumption today) was roast chicken leg/thigh quarters, roast potatoes, and roast artichoke halves. (Hey, it was 9 pm, I wanted EASY!  ) Pretty good, but because I just turned off the oven after an hour and left it all in the oven overnight, the chicken and potatoes were a tad overdone. Artichokes were fine.

Tonight, (for consumption tomorrow), I took a pork tenderloin, cut it into ~2.5" filets, smashed them down to ~1.25", seasoned and dredged in flour, then sauteed. After removing from the pan, I made a piccata pan sauce with sherry, butter, capers, lemon juice, and the rind and flesh of some ho-made preserved lemons. Also made Savoy cabbage, sauteed in butter, then braised in chicken stock, and mixed with Soba noodles.

Can't wait to see how this all turns out tomorrow!


----------



## Rodnboro

ibglowin said:


> Leftover........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Sunday!



That pic and the word "leftover" do not go together.


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> I also am committed to having dinner readily available for my DW at _normal_ dinner time. So, I have been cooking the night before for dinner the next day.


 
WOW! Could you PLEASE stop making the rest of us men look bad??

Seriously. If it were me, I would be directing my wife to the nearest take out joint.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Seriously. If it were me, I would be directing my wife to the nearest take out joint.



Well, my note was a little complaining, but I do really enjoy cooking enough to do this willingly. Also, my wife is _extremely_ busy at work, for a good reason, and so that is part of why I am so committed to helping her out.


----------



## ibglowin

*What's for Breakfast!*

*Sous Vide Bacon and Gruyere Egg Bites!


* 
http://bcove.me/fo3jttor


----------



## Johnd

As I was headed out of the door this morning, Mrs. JohnD made it known that she wanted some sort of steak for dinner. Not being one to disappoint, I did a little brainstorming and picked up a 2 bone prime rib at lunch time. Stopped at home to let the dogs out, and lightly salted it with some sea salt, wrapped and stuck it in the fridge. When I get home, it'll come out a while before cooking and get a nice sprinkling of fresh coarse ground black pepper, and onto the rotisserie til it hits rare, then off for a tented rest before cutting and plating. I think she said something about tomato/cucumber salad and zucchini from the garden, but all I could hear was steak reverberating in my brain............


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight, (for consumption tomorrow), I took a pork tenderloin, cut it into ~2.5" filets, smashed them down to ~1.25", seasoned and dredged in flour, then sauteed. After removing from the pan, I made a piccata pan sauce with sherry, butter, capers, lemon juice, and the rind and flesh of some ho-made preserved lemons. Also made Savoy cabbage, sauteed in butter, then braised in chicken stock, and mixed with Soba noodles.
> 
> Can't wait to see how this all turns out tomorrow!



In case anyone was dying to know, these both turned out to be outstanding. The piccata was really enhanced by the preserved lemon, and, for once, I got the seasoning right on the braised Savoy cabbage. (Here is the recipe I use for the cabbage.)


----------



## Johnd

Johnd said:


> As I was headed out of the door this morning, Mrs. JohnD made it known that she wanted some sort of steak for dinner. Not being one to disappoint, I did a little brainstorming and picked up a 2 bone prime rib at lunch time. Stopped at home to let the dogs out, and lightly salted it with some sea salt, wrapped and stuck it in the fridge. When I get home, it'll come out a while before cooking and get a nice sprinkling of fresh coarse ground black pepper, and onto the rotisserie til it hits rare, then off for a tented rest before cutting and plating. I think she said something about tomato/cucumber salad and zucchini from the garden, but all I could hear was steak reverberating in my brain............



Rotisserie thermocouple is acting up a bit, but got it back on track and spinning away....


----------



## Johnd

Johnd said:


> Rotisserie thermocouple is acting up a bit, but got it back on track and spinning away....



Killer dinner with a bottle of 2013 Aonair Mountains Proprietary Reserve. I'm going into a meat coma.


----------



## GreginND

Fettuccini with a mushroom ragu. It went well with my dry rhubarb wine.


----------



## Quicksilver

I had a lot of leftover sauce from the double batch of chipotle-braised short ribs I made several days ago. I hit it with the stick blender to puree the mirepoix, then added a generous splash of cream and a little more wine. It's simmering in the slow cooker now. I'll serve it over fresh mushroom ravioli for myself, since the rest of my fam has low tastes. DH will have cereal when he comes home from the gym (his choice--not through any horrid neglect on my part).

For my two college students, I'm disposing of leftover pepperoni and cheese in a batch of calzones. I set the dough to rise half an hour ago.


----------



## ibglowin

Grilled Chicken Caesar Salad. Might be able to find something to pair with this..... :>


----------



## ibglowin

Man nobody must be eating dinner around these parts! Who is having Korean BBQ? 

I am!


----------



## Boatboy24

Burgers and dogs, burgers and dogs here. Food from the snack shack during baseball games. Tonight a final pack meeting with the cub scouts at our pool where we had...


...burgers and dogs!!


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> ...burgers and dogs!!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Man nobody must be eating dinner around these parts!



I have been alternating for a couple of days between leftover pork ribs and leftover piccata pork tenderloin medallions. I'd be sick of it if it weren't so good!

Tomorrow I get to do grilled salmon steaks and asparagus.


----------



## sour_grapes

As promised, I fired up the grill. First, I made a cold cous-cous dish, bordering on tabbouleh. This is super easy and good fare for summer: take 1 cup cous-cous, and add in a bowl with 1.5 cups water and 0.5 cups lemon juice, all at room temperature. (I macerated some diced shallots in the lemon juice before adding.) Let that sit for ~1/2 hour. Add enough olive oil to get a nice consistency/unctuousness. Options: I added parsley and diced tomatoes.

I grilled asparagus (just olive oil, salt and pepper) on a hot grill, then really cranked up the heat for the salmon steak (~1.25" thick). After marinating in soy and lime, put it on a very hot grill for 2 minutes one side, 1.5 minutes the other, so that the outer flesh was nicely seared/browned, but the inside was just above room temp, practically raw. I served that with a tarragon-and-chive-infused compound butter. Delish!


----------



## ibglowin

Been looking for these for like 3 years now, found them at......... Costco! 

And yes they do taste like Cotton Candy!


----------



## Redbird1

We grabbed some of those at Wegman's a while back. The kids went bonkers for them.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Been looking for these for like 3 years now, found them at......... Costco!
> 
> And yes they do taste like Cotton Candy!



We love 'em. Wish they were more readily available. Have only found 'em at Wegman's and only on occasion.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did a tad better on dinner last night. We were out for my son's end-of-season baseball party at a local pizza joint. I had a cheesesteak and a Sam Adams.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kinda, sorta made up for the recent lack of decent meals tonight. Total indulgence at Costco this afternoon with the purchase of some Prime Ribeye Cap Steaks. This is the outside portion of a ribeye roast (the best part, IMHO) taken off, rolled, tied and cut into steaks. It's pretty decadent. I got a pack of 4 and cooked the smallest for myself, along with some chicken for the wife and oldest. Youngest not feeling well, so I made him some egg drop soup. Didn't do much to pair with this steak - tots and some cut up fresh veg - very simple, so the steak spoke for itself. Because it was about 1.5 inches thick, I threw it in the sous vide for about 45 minutes at 130F - not to tenderize it, but just to make sure I had it cooked through nicely before a quick sear on the new Weber. Fired that puppy up to a little better than 600 degrees and put some sear marks on it. Chicken done w/ a basic BBQ rub that I used on some pulled pork not long ago. No fancy sides or plated pic, but this was simply a really enjoyable steak. The remaining 3 are much bigger - may need help with them. Got 'em in Foodsaver bags, so I'll try to save them for special occasions.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Total indulgence at Costco this afternoon with the purchase of some Prime Ribeye Cap Steaks.



OMG, there are.... there are..... sniff sniff... <choke> .... <sniff>... there are no words! That is the most <cough... sniff> the most beautiful thing I have ever seen.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I was all set to brag about my dinner tonight, but SOMEONE (<cough> boatboy <cough>) completely and utterly stole my thunder. I found a grass-fed ribeye steak on sale. To go with it, I made a brown rice salad with soy/balsamic/sesame oil dressing, caramelized onions, sauteed mushrooms, and chives. I fired up the Weber to smoking hot, and fast-cooked green beans in EVOO with marjoram on a perforated metal plate on the grill. For the star of the show, I dry-brined the ribeye, then seasoned with paprika, chipotle, garlic, etc., then seared on a super-hot grill for ~3'/side. My little, minuscule, bitty, petite scrap of the cap muscle (i.e., the _spinalis_ muscle) (compared to Jim's humungous hunk of meat) was delectable bordering on orgasmic. The rest of the steak, i.e., the same muscle (the _longissimus_) that is in a NY strip steak, was very tasty, too, but not in the same league!


----------



## Boatboy24

Got me drooling. Again, Paul!


----------



## Boatboy24

Southwestern beer marinated flank steak; quinoa, mango, avocado salad and sous vide corn on the cob (finished on the grill for some color) with a chile-lime-cilantro compound butter.


----------



## cmason1957

Not much goes better with this Brutocao Zinfandel from Mendocino County, California than this juicy chunk of grilled steak along with the Asian coleslaw.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pic from last night:


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, this is what's for _lunch_. I was going to fry up one of my usual egg dishes, but it is so dang hot here today. Ahh! I got it! A Niçoise salad. Various lettuces, olives, capers, cubes of salami, grilled green beans, feta cheese, dressing, and, "oeuf" course, two poached eggs.


----------



## ceeaton

Forgot to post this image of one of the boys' lunches last week. Freshly caught grilled trout with butter and lemon. Never got a bite, they devoured them!


----------



## ceeaton

A meal that I forgot to pack last week for vacation, London Broil. This one was about three pounds and very thick. So after cooking burgers and dogs for our Pastor's farewell picnic, I was primed to do a good job on this thick LB. Hit medium, which is about what everyone will accept (boys like rare, girls like well done). There were some nice pink pieces and some nice gray pieces, so everyone was happy. Served with sweet corn on the cob and nothing else (everyone was still somewhat full from the big lunch they had). This is an image of what was left (one kid MIA swimming). The excess juice is because my wife was in a hurry and it didn't rest the prescribed 10 minutes that I usually allow.


----------



## Boatboy24

Had some friends over again. Did a bunch of chicken thighs 'roadside' style (best chicken ever), along with a handful of boneless breasts, burgers and hot dogs. Good stuff and the new grill is certainly being put through its paces.


----------



## Rodnboro

Tonight was a marinated grilled chicken salad. Lemon/lime vinaigrette with fresh sweet corn. The strips were cooked on the grill in a cast iron skillet surrounded by marinated thighs.


----------



## Rodnboro

Boatboy24 said:


> Had some friends over again. Did a bunch of chicken thighs 'roadside' style (best chicken ever), along with a handful of boneless breasts, burgers and hot dogs. Good stuff and the new grill is certainly being put through its paces.




What's roadside style?


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I once again came into those lamb rib chops that are priced like shoulder chops. Now that summer is finally upon us, I was able to throw them on a smoking hot Weber. 

I had some of that leftover brown rice/mushroom/onion/soy/sesame salad that I made the other night. Then I steamed artichoke halves until tender, then finished on a hot grill. Finally, the above-mentioned lamb. I dry-brined it, then seasoned with coriander, cumin, garlic, cardamom, and chipotle. Cooked on hottest grill I could for 3'/side. This was just a little too done, _just_ this side of perfect. It was, in any event, heavenly.


----------



## Boatboy24

Rodnboro said:


> What's roadside style?



Here's the recipe. When I make it, I make up two batches of the sauce: one with no oil that I use to marinade the chicken - two to four hours for boneless, 4-8 for bone-in. The batch with the oil, I put into an empty 'shaker top' Worcestershire sauce bottle and shake onto the chicken every 5 minutes or so during cooking. If I don't have a bottle handy, I just brush it on. Repeated basting/shaking builds up layers of flavor. This chicken is always a winner and always has folks asking for more. Just have a 'safe zone' ready on your grill with no direct heat so you can move the chicken if/when you have flare-ups.

https://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?33874-Roadside-Chicken


----------



## Rodnboro

Boatboy24 said:


> Here's the recipe. When I make it, I make up two batches of the sauce: one with no oil that I use to marinade the chicken - two to four hours for boneless, 4-8 for bone-in. The batch with the oil, I put into an empty 'shaker top' Worcestershire sauce bottle and shake onto the chicken every 5 minutes or so during cooking. If I don't have a bottle handy, I just brush it on. Repeated basting/shaking builds up layers of flavor. This chicken is always a winner and always has folks asking for more. Just have a 'safe zone' ready on your grill with no direct heat so you can move the chicken if/when you have flare-ups.
> 
> https://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?33874-Roadside-Chicken




Glad you replied. I thought it might be another name for roadkill. Thanks for the link. I'll be trying this soon.


----------



## JohnT

The local grocery story had these large pasta bowls that I have been wanting, but felt they were too expensive. We have no nice pasta bowls or any large serving bowls to speak of. 

Well, guess what?? The cut the price in half! As a result, dinner was decided. Spaghetti with sauce Bolognese! A little garlic bread to go with it.


----------



## GreginND

Sangria for dinner? Why not!


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> Sangria for dinner? Why not!
> 
> View attachment 36916


----------



## ceeaton

Back to normal, pizza night tonight. But just for fun, since someone was mentioning stromboli today at work, I decided it was time for a boli. I use my normal pizza dough recipe, but I only made one dough last night, so had to get one going quickly upon getting home from work. It actually behaved pretty well for a 75 minute old dough (I proof it in the fridge for 30 minutes or so, then bring it out to accelerate rising - CCR _Bad Moon Rising_ starts getting louder in the background as it warms up). Two types of salami, two types of ham and some swiss cheese. Youngest daughter who doesn't really care for pizza will eat at least half of this at dinner time (she might weigh 65 lbs?)!

FYI: cheap charcoal, again, at Lowe's - I think $9.99 for 2 x 18.5 lbs of Kingsford, and $8.99 for two Royal Oak bags, just don't know the weight of the bags.


----------



## Elmer

Wife & kids out of the house.
Dinner!


----------



## ibglowin

Yes sir I smell Trouble with a capitol "T"!


----------



## ibglowin

And last nights dinner out and about in Santa Fe celebrating our BFF's 32nd wedding anniversary. Baked Halibut served over risotto. Paired well with a La Crema Pinot Noir. We had one chicken, one fish and two steak orders so PN was about the best thing that would (sorta) work with everything. LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Prepped and the Pit Boss is coming "online"......

Brisket is using the "secret" Franklin's BBQ rub out of Austin......

Pork Butt is using a KC Style rub with lots of mustard (dry).....

Brisket on first, Butt a little later in the AM.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mike: I take it you still approve of the Pit Boss? My brother-in-law has really been eyeing an Egg, but asked me about these the other day.


----------



## ibglowin

Halfway through the brisket cook time. Just hit 165 internal and wrapped him in foil to bring it up to ~200F. Pulled Pork should hit 165 in about an hour or so and he will get the same treatment. I will then pull them off and let sit wrapped in a heavily insulated styrofoam ice chest to rest until dinnertime.

We are so hot today. ABQ will hit 102F, we are supposed to hit ~97F I don't think I will need any more wood. The sun will keep this guy at ~225-250 easily all by itself. I started with a nice stack of lump charcoal and then a nice stick of seasoned apple and a nice stick of seasoned pecan wood.


----------



## ibglowin

I love mine. Like any grill/smoker the more you use it the more you get to know what it needs. The one in Costco this year is slightly different from mine. They are throwing in a really nice pizza stone or heat deflector (fire) but they put on cheap slatted fake wood fold down side arms. Mine came with real wood of sorts but I did not get the pizza stone. I think this would make a killer wood fired pizza except you can't see the pie while its cooking. 

This is not a ginormous smoker. The lower grill area is lost to my water pan. If you try and use that to grill/smoke you better be careful as its close to the heat. I have 16lbs of meat on today and it is handling that easily. I have done ribs and pulled pork as well. You can get more ribs if you buy a rib rack and stand then on end. It holds/maintains the temp really steady. It's well made.

I still have an offset smoker I got like 15 years ago for fathers day on the side of the house with a cover on it.That will cook a whole pig I think but it is tricky to maintain the heat. Seems like I was always opening and shutting things to dial up or down the temp.

The BGE is much more thermally insulated. Just set it and forget it! LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> Mike: I take it you still approve of the Pit Boss? My brother-in-law has really been eyeing an Egg, but asked me about these the other day.


----------



## ceeaton

Never got a chance to smoke anything on vacation since the weather was so variable. Looking back most days I could have pulled off cooking a few racks of ribs, etc, but I settled for things on the propane grill, which worked out fine and left me more time to do "projects" and drink beer and wine.

Today started off with a shower, but since has warmed up quite a bit, so I started up the Weber Bullet and put a bone-in turkey breast on an hour or so ago. Normally I'd let the temp hang around 375*F, but pushed it up since this breast had been frozen and not sure it thawed the whole way though. Couple of hand fulls of pecan chips at the start, rubbed it with a homemade GF fajita rub that all the kids like. Will probably have a bunch of leftovers since the older two are working tonight (older one training the younger one, could be interesting, we'll see if they are talking to each other when they get home). Planning on an eye round roast beast tomorrow on the grill, would still like to empty the garage and clean it properly, but the weather is very unpredictable this weekend.

Edit: Turkey was well received (even the youngest hot dog fanatic enjoyed it, asked for seconds).


----------



## ibglowin

Appetizer.

Prosciutto Wrapped Grilled Blue Cheese & Basil Peaches! 

Did I mention they were drizzled with Sriracha honey.......


----------



## ibglowin

And the Brisket is........ to die for! 

Pulled it off the Pit Boss after 6 hours (wrapped) and stuck it into the styrofoam chest where it basically slow cooked for another 2 hours. When I pulled the lid, the heat came up and hit me in the face. This is hands down the best brisket I have ever cooked. When you stick a fork in it to pick it up and it starts to fall apart..... you have a moist and tender brisket. The rub is perfect. Thank you Franklin's!


----------



## Boatboy24

Hodge podge tonight, but a good one. I made up some beer marinated skirt steaks and chicken, along with two salads: one a mango, avocado, black bean salad with quinoa and another shrimp summer salad. My sis brought some fried chicken from a local place that is outstanding.


----------



## ibglowin

And the pulled pork is finished resting! OMG Winner winner pulled pork dinner! Nice bark. Moist and tender. Only taking (a few) samples tonight! This is the main show for Father's day mañana!


----------



## GreginND

Rice and beans.


----------



## Boatboy24

If the 'delete' function were still available, I'd have deleted this post. Instead, I have to make this stupid edit.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ribs on at 2:05. Big ole slabs - probably should have cut in half.


----------



## Boatboy24

Updated with some finished pics. Ribs turned out awesome, although about an hour earlier than expected. Good thing I was pairing with leftover sides, so they were ready. A fine finish to a fine day.


----------



## ceeaton

Found a cheap eye round roast yesterday at the local Giant, coated it with kosher salt, garlic and fresh rosemary and left it to marinate in it's juices for a day. Used a method that employs a lasagna type aluminum pan with holes in the bottom to deflect the heat of the grill and allow for more even cooking (cooked at 300*F for ~ 50 minutes). Aimed for medium, and that's about what I got. Very tender and flavorful with a bit of garlic and rosemary in each bite. Served with some sweet corn and twiced baked taters that my wife made. Excellent meal for an excellent Sunday. Some days it's just good to be alive!

Edit: Jim, I feel full just looking at your last image!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Found a cheap eye round roast yesterday at the local Giant, coated it with kosher salt, garlic and fresh rosemary and left it to marinate in it's juices for a day. Used a method that employs a lasagna type aluminum pan with holes in the bottom to deflect the heat of the grill and allow for more even cooking (cooked at 300*F for ~ 50 minutes). Aimed for medium, and that's about what I got. Very tender and flavorful with a bit of garlic and rosemary in each bite. Served with some sweet corn and twiced baked taters that my wife made. Excellent meal for an excellent Sunday. Some days it's just good to be alive!



You nailed it!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> You nailed it!



It's my kids new favorite meal. A good 10 minute window to pull it off and let it rest (though my wife rushed it tonight, hence the wonderful juice all over the plate) and get a finished product that they will all eat, even the hot dog queen.


----------



## sour_grapes

I have my sister-in-law and her husband (brother-in-law-ish) over, and we all went to the US Open. On this last night, we fired up the grill, but endeavoring to make the quickest meal we could because it was ~8:30 by the time we got home. I managed to crank out grilled asparagus (olive oil, garlic, coriander, fennel), grilled hearts of Romaine lettuce with a tarragon/lemon vinaigrette, and grass-fed rib-eye steak. The steak was scrumptious!


----------



## ceeaton

Love adding quick and easy dinners to the line-up. Tonight was a repeat from last week that went over well with everyone in the family (even the hot dog queen). Boneless chicken breasts, cut in half and pounded thin (until I felt better). Made a simple bbq sauce of vinegar/water/mustard/Worcestershire sauce/salt/pepper/small bit of ketchup/small amount of table sugar/lemon juice, heated to a boil and then turned it off. Served the finished chicken on potato rolls and served with veges and chips. Quick and easy, we were done by 5:30 pm, now several family members have dispersed throughout the county to leave me the clean up (just doesn't pay to be the cook). Hopefully after clean up I have enough energy to rack a few wines.


----------



## Jericurl

Pork Adobada

This is happening tonight! And I've got red cabbage slaw, tortillas, and feta cheese (seriously, feta on mexican food is AMAZING) is going to equal a great supper.


----------



## Boatboy24

Jericurl said:


> Pork Adobada
> 
> This is happening tonight! And I've got red cabbage slaw, tortillas, and feta cheese (seriously, feta on mexican food is AMAZING) is going to equal a great supper.



OMG! Recipes, please!


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like dinner for...... tomorrow night then if its going in the slow cooker tonight! LOL

Sounds a like it might be Carne Adovada which is of course a staple in these parts. 



Jericurl said:


> Pork Adobada
> 
> This is happening tonight! And I've got red cabbage slaw, tortillas, and feta cheese (seriously, feta on mexican food is AMAZING) is going to equal a great supper.


----------



## Jericurl

ibglowin said:


> Looks like dinner for...... tomorrow night then if its going in the slow cooker tonight! LOL
> 
> Sounds a like it might be Carne Adovada which is of course a staple in these parts.



yeah, different name but it's the same thing! We ate it last night. It went into the crockpot around 11 am.


----------



## Jericurl

Boatboy24 said:


> OMG! Recipes, please!



*Pork Adobada*

Soak half a bag, or 5oz of NM red chile pods in hot water. When they have softened, pop the stems off them and put them in a blender or food processor and add enough water to cover the pods. Chop/puree until it is a thick paste. Add 2 garlic cloves and 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar. Puree again, adding a little water (or chicken stock) if needed. You want a paste but not super thick.

Cut a pork roast into .5-1 inch cubes. Try to remove most of the fat. Put into a casserole dish and combine with chile. DO NOT ADD WATER. Only use chile paste. Cook in oven at 250f for 3 hours or until it falls apart. 
I chose to put ours into a crockpot since turning on the oven in 104 degree weather tends to heat up the whole house.
If you decide to go that route, you can eat as is when it comes out of the crockpot or treat it like carnitas by melting a little lard in a frying pan and "frying" your carne portion until the bits are somewhat crispy on the edges, then add to your taco, tortilla, etc.


For the red cabbage slaw, I really don't follow a recipe.
I cut the cabbage in half, then remove the hard white center.
Then I cut it diagonally so that I end up with very long, thin pieces of cabbage. Add a 1/2 of red onion, cut into thin stripes as well. 
Add a pepper, minced small. Hot if you like it that way, but also good with a sweet pepper.
Add salt, paprika, and small amounts of chile powder and cumin.
Some also add a generous amount of cilantro, but since I can't stand the taste, I omit it.

Then add apple cider vinegar (about a 1/4 cup) or lime juice. Or do like me and add both.
Then add about the same amount or a little less of olive oil. Mix well. Taste, adjust if needed. 
Put into a large ziplock bag and leave in fridge for at least 30 minutes.
Serve on tacos, burritos, hamburgers, whatever.
Or you can treat it like coleslaw and just eat it as a side.

Some people add a teaspoon of sugar to the mix as well, but I skip that.


----------



## ceeaton

Texted wifey (had the day off work to take two T1-ers to an Endocrinologist appt) and asked her what she wanted for dinner. She said kabobs. Found some on sale turkey tenderloins, cut them up and marinated in some GF Caribbean Mango marinate (Giant brand, believe it or not) and some pineapple juice. Nice day for grillin' and chillin', got up in the mid 80s today and the humidity is starting to spike a bit (good ole tropical moisture on the way). Grilled with Vidalia onion slices, sweet red peppers and some pineapple chunks. Also did a skewer of Nathan's hot dogs for the youngest (she was ecstatic). Served with rice, very good and quick. May try it in the crock pot this fall.


----------



## sour_grapes

I had a couple of nice-but-tough lamb shoulder chops awaiting us, so I "fired up" the sous-vide cooker. Cooked them at 141F for ~4 hours with coriander, cumin, and garlic. Threw a pinch of pink salt (curing salt, with sodium nitrite) in there, too, so they wound up looking oddly pink, like bacon. After the hot-tub treatment, I seared them in a smoking-hot cast iron pan for browning. I also made those simmered-then-smashed-then-fried-_tostone-style_ potatoes I am always raving about, and broiled asparagus seasoned with fennel powder. Scrumptious! Washed down with a 2008 Columbia Crest Grand Estates Merlot.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I had a couple of nice-but-tough lamb shoulder chops awaiting us, so I "fired up" the sous-vide cooker. Cooked them at 141F for ~4 hours with coriander, cumin, and garlic. Threw a pinch of pink salt (curing salt, with sodium nitrite) in there, too, so they wound up looking oddly pink, like bacon. After the hot-tub treatment, I seared them in a smoking-hot cast iron pan for browning. I also made those simmered-then-smashed-then-fried-_tostone-style_ potatoes I am always raving about, and broiled asparagus seasoned with fennel powder. Scrumptious! Washed down with a 2008 Columbia Crest Grand Estates Merlot.



Curious about the use of curing salt when you're consuming right way. What does that bring to the table, aside from that nice, pink color?


----------



## Boatboy24

We did Taco Thursday tonight.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Curious about the use of curing salt when you're consuming right way. What does that bring to the table, aside from that nice, pink color?



I'll PM you.


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> I'll PM you.


 ............


----------



## GreginND

Rustic "sausage" and greens pasta.


----------



## ibglowin

Can the Pit Boss cook a Pizza? Heck yea! Using leftover wood and lump charcoal from my Father's day smoked meats I snagged a Papa Murphy's Pan Pizza this afternoon and added some green chile' to kick it up a notch or two. Restarted the fire with my trusty electric charcoal starter in like 15min and then let it rip wide open for another 15 mins and let it come up to 425F. I added my Weber pizza stone as a heat deflector and put it on for 12 mins and done! The wood smoke is da bomb! 

Paired wonderfully with this wine!


----------



## ceeaton

Wow did it rain last night! But woke up to a beautiful day. Doing inside chores this morning till the yard dries out. Need to work on my weeds growing in the bushes since I got a letter from the association demanding action (I love associations). So I need something to keep me in the yard all day, low and behold, I found something left behind after the truck pulled away. One slab (the St. Louis cut) will get a dry rub, the loin back ribs will get apple juice and cider for a few hours. Then both will hang out on the grill all afternoon at 275*F, will probably do a 3-2-1 method for a six hour cooking session. Might try the Minion method for the fire so I don't have to mess with it too often.


----------



## Rodnboro

ibglowin said:


> Can the Pit Boss cook a Pizza? Heck yea! Using leftover wood and lump charcoal from my Father's day smoked meats I snagged a Papa Murphy's Pan Pizza this afternoon and added some green chile' to kick it up a notch or two. Restarted the fire with my trusty electric charcoal starter in like 15min and then let it rip wide open for another 15 mins and let it come up to 425F. I added my Weber pizza stone as a heat deflector and put it on for 12 mins and done! The wood smoke is da bomb!
> 
> Paired wonderfully with this wine!




Looks great! And looks like you kicked it up more than one notch.


----------



## ibglowin

FYI, 275 might be a little too hot for 6 hour run, so be careful if you go that hot. If you want 6 hours might need to go low like 225. Otherwise could be overdone.



ceeaton said:


> Then both will hang out on the grill all afternoon at 275*F, will probably do a 3-2-1 method for a six hour cooking session. Might try the Minion method for the fire so I don't have to mess with it too often.


----------



## Boatboy24

My St. Louis ribs are usually done in 4-ish at 250-275. Depends on how you like 'em done. Some people like the meat literally falling apart off the bone. I like mine to pull cleanly off the bone, but not too done.


----------



## ceeaton

Okay, thanks for the advice, I rarely cook ribs. I'll aim for 225*F, right now when I put them on it was 300*F, fell to 250*F and I closed the bottom vents except one away from the prevailing wind which I left open at 25%. Will have to watch closely till it settles down. I started them early, so if I low ball it I'll have time to catch up at the end. Normally that is what happens, I end up finishing on the propane grill the last 30 minutes or so. If they get done too early I'll take them off and move them to a cooler to rest. My kids like them to disintegrate off the bone, so a little over done will be okay with them. I did end up dry rubbing both of them since I didn't have any apple juice and no car to go get some. I hid some pecan wood throughout the unlit charcoal and could smell it right off the bat. I think I had too many "starter" coals, that's why my temp started too high...noted in the cookbook (my brain - scary thought).

Edit (1 pm): she doesn't want to cool down, must have got too many briquettes lit. Closed it down and will let it drop for a while. Really don't want to eat at 3 pm...


----------



## GreginND

"Pulled pork" and bean burrito. Yum. Made from green jackfruit. The texture is so similar to pork and it tastes exactly like whatever you season it with.


----------



## Stressbaby

GreginND said:


> "Pulled pork" and bean burrito. Yum. Made from green jackfruit. The texture is so similar to pork and it tastes exactly like whatever you season it with.



Wait, where did you get jackfruit?


----------



## ceeaton

GreginND said:


> "Pulled pork" and bean burrito. Yum. Made from green jackfruit. The texture is so similar to pork and it tastes exactly like whatever you season it with.



Greg, you really need to consider making a cook book, you have such a variety of dishes that look so good!


----------



## ibglowin

Stressbaby said:


> Wait, where did you get jackfruit?


----------



## ceeaton

Today, I had an incredibly sane moment (they are rare). Okay, everyone does there ribs low and slow, I can't get my smoker to go that low and slow, or can I? I tested my thermometer today from my New Braunfels smoker after reading and using the boiling water test app on the Weber Bullet site. My word, it explains everything, my thermometer is so far off that I can't believe it (reading way high). Found another in the kitchen that is at least within 25*F, we'll see if it is off in a linear fashion, but I could never get my ribs done on time, now I know why, I've been cooking them low without giving enough time for them to get done. Will be shopping for a new smoker thermometer tonight if I don't drink too much this afternoon (or can get my oldest to chauffeur me to Hanover to a cooking place I know of). At least I've figured out I've been doing my ribs around 215*F for two hours, now I can bump it up to 230*F or so and get them done with time to spare (get it, spare ribs, spare time? yuck yuck yuck).

Edit: now running 240*F for the last almost couple of hours. Smells fantastic, just a bit of smoke from the pecan peaking out every now and then. Hoping this is my best rack for some time (other than my wife's).


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> if I don't drink too much this afternoon (or can get my oldest to chauffeur me to Hanover



I think you are missing a "g" in that last word. 

Glad to hear you found your calibration error!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I think you are missing a "g" in that last word.
> 
> Glad to hear you found your calibration error!



Obviously I need to have my son drive since I have no clue what word I'm supposed to add a "g" too. I've been told and know I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Obviously I need to have my son drive since I have no clue what word I'm supposed to add a "g" too. I've been told and know I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer.



"Hanover" --> "Hangover"


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> "Hanover" --> "Hangover"



Okay, I didn't have a hangover, but I did miss that one on my way to Hanover.


----------



## ceeaton

Sorry, lost my head, forgot to take a picture before we dug in. Here's the leftovers, main dinner was well received, no one actually added any bbq sauce, which amazed me. The dry rub was a Powderpuff version from a Steven Raichlen's bbq bible rub and marinades book (page 25 if you have the book). Excellent end product. Ribs were perfect in my book (and the kids book too).


----------



## Boatboy24

Wifey not feeling well, youngest has been at two birthday parties this afternoon and is full of pizza, burgers and cake. So it's me and the oldest. Hmm. What's in the freezer? A couple of individually wrapped, small Mahi-Mahi filets and some ribeye cap steaks. Kid loves fish tacos (so do I, but not in the mood) and I love steak. Thawing some fish on the counter, and a ribeye cap steak in the sous vide. I'll whip up some sauce for the kid, season the mahi-mahi with lime, chili powder and cumin and use a coffee/chile rub on my steak. Now the big question: gas or charcoal?


----------



## ceeaton

No brainer. You bought 15 bags on Memorial Day, time is a wastin'!


----------



## ibglowin

Is that one of those from Costco? If so it seems like it deserves some wood but if its just one steak I would not think less of you for pushing the easy (propane) button on that new Weber you stole..... 



Boatboy24 said:


> Now the big question: gas or charcoal?


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> No brainer. You bought 15 bags on Memorial Day, time is a wastin'!





ibglowin said:


> Is that one of those from Costco? If so it seems like it deserves some wood but if its just one steak I would not think less of you for pushing the easy (propane) button on that new Weber you stole.....



Went with charcoal. Haven't fired up the Performer since I got the Genesis and I think she was feeling a little neglected. 

Oh, and it was spectacular.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> No brainer. You bought 15 bags on Memorial Day, time is a wastin'!





ibglowin said:


> Is that one of those from Costco? If so it seems like it deserves some wood but if its just one steak I would not think less of you for pushing the easy (propane) button on that new Weber you stole.....



Yep, those are from Costco. They are expensive, but insanely good. IIRC, it was 4 or 5 in a package, and I brought them home and sealed individually with the Foodsaver. Went with charcoal tonight. Haven't fired up the Performer since I got the Genesis and I think she was feeling a little neglected.  I 'defrosted' in the sous vide at 128 for about 90 minutes before searing on the grill. 

Oh, and it was spectacular.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sorry for the multiple posts. I'm getting errors saying I can't post pictures, and there is no longer an option to delete your previous post. @TXBrew , this needs to be looked at. 

Anyway, here's a pic of tonight's mixed grill. My ribeye cap steak w/ a coffee/pepper/brown sugar rub, along with 'skinny' chicken breast and mahi-mahi done with lime juice, s&p, cumin and chili powder for tacos.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Is that one of those from Costco?



Yep, from Costco. Recommend for those nights you want to splurge with something rich, filling and unhealthy.


----------



## ibglowin

Leftover pulled pork sliders! 

WARNING! NO JACKFRUIT WAS HARMED FOR THIS PHOTO!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> WARNING! NO JACKFRUIT WAS HARMED FOR THIS PHOTO!



LOL!

But I seriously wish I could make jackfruit look that good.


----------



## Johny99

My lovely wife's chemo is kicking her butt, so she's in bed and I'm batching it. Fresh salad from the garden, no tomatoes yet tho, topped with grilled New York steak. Well, and a glass of 2007 Cab Sauv from my favorite local winery. Bloody hot on the deck tho::


----------



## GreginND

Stressbaby said:


> Wait, where did you get jackfruit?



You can find green jackfruit in cans at any Asian grocery.


----------



## Kraffty

Cornish Game Hens marinated in chimichurri sauce and served with corn tortillas, refried beans, cheese, cabbage shreds and more chimichurri. Pretty good stuff.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

@geek

This is a "smoking" good deal for sure! 

https://www.costco.com/.product.100310216.html?&EMID=B2C_2017_0626_HotBuys


----------



## Kraffty

Mike, How many OCD's (outdoor cooking devices)  do you own? I've got 5 now and anytime the wife and I are shopping and I see another one she grabs me by the arm and drags me away.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, that sounds familiar!

I have a Propane grill with searing station but alas no "built in sauce rack"....

22" Weber Kettle charcoal grill. 

24" Pit Boss Kamado from Costco

and a ~15 YO Brinkman "Pitmaster Deluxe" offset BBQ that looks like this one








Kraffty said:


> Mike, How many OCD's (outdoor cooking devices)  do you own? I've got 5 now and anytime the wife and I are shopping and I see another one she grabs me by the arm and drags me away.
> Mike


----------



## Merrywine

Scampi style haddock filets.


----------



## Johny99

ibglowin said:


> @geek
> 
> This is a "smoking" good deal for sure!
> 
> https://www.costco.com/.product.100310216.html?&EMID=B2C_2017_0626_HotBuys



Ooooh, if I could only convert three cords of cherry into pellets


----------



## ibglowin

They do make them!










Johny99 said:


> Ooooh, if I could only convert three cords of cherry into pellets


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> @geek
> 
> This is a "smoking" good deal for sure!
> 
> https://www.costco.com/.product.100310216.html?&EMID=B2C_2017_0626_HotBuys



Wow, they also added $100 off for the wood pellet grill; my Costco does not carry this brand except for the Kamado ceramic grill, they have the Traeger at a whooping $749.00


----------



## geek

BTW - the local Costco has the Kamado on sale for $499 but Costco online still shows it for $750.00


----------



## ibglowin

I don't think our Costco has them either. Could be an online only thing. There is a FB page for this type of grill. Lots of people not having any problems, some having problems with them holding accurate temps (they have big temp swings from too low to too high) and some are reporting the powder coating is flaking off after only a couple of smokes. People seem to love the food coming off of them though. !


----------



## ibglowin

It cost BIG $$$ to ship that 300lb guy to your front door my friend!



geek said:


> BTW - the local Costco has the Kamado on sale for $499 but Costco online still shows it for $750.00


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I don't think our Costco has them either. Could be an online only thing. There is a FB page for this type of grill. Lots of people not having any problems, some having problems with them holding accurate temps (they have big temp swings from too low to too high) and some are reporting the powder coating is flaking off after only a couple of smokes. People seem to love the food coming off of them though. !



I'm going to check it out, as it stands right now, the Pit Boss wood pellet grill shipped for $450.00 versus the Pit Boss Kamado ceramic charcoal grill for $500.00 and I have to go and pick it up at Costco (I wish I had a pickup truck... )


----------



## ibglowin

@geek 

Home Depot. $19 for 75 minutes.

http://www.homedepot.com/c/truck_rental#load


----------



## geek

yep, thought about that....


----------



## ibglowin

Next excuse? 



geek said:


> yep, thought about that....


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Next excuse?



The wife..!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Tell her it will make the best ever smoked fish, pork, jamon, tostones......... 



geek said:


> The wife..!!!


----------



## geek

Even tostones?? 
That might do it!! [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

A little bit of heaven tonight........

Mrs IB brought back Potato Ball's from Porto's Bakery and Cafe in Burbank, CA today!  

If your ever in the Burbank or Hollywood area hit this place up. The line out the door all day should tell you something! 

Mashed potato, ground meat, spices, red and green peppers......


----------



## Johny99

ibglowin said:


> They do make them!



Yeah, but will they do it from the pile I have?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I'm going to check it out, as it stands right now, the Pit Boss wood pellet grill shipped for $450.00 versus the Pit Boss Kamado ceramic charcoal grill for $500.00 and I have to go and pick it up at Costco (I wish I had a pickup truck... )



IMHO, you are far better off with the ceramic. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## ibglowin

So here are some pics of some of the problems with the Pit Boss Pellet Smoker. It really seems like its mostly the 820 which is the big one. Not seeing many problems with the smaller ones, perhaps because they are selling more of the 820 (big one) than anything else.

This guy has to take it apart and disassemble the auger (to clean it) every time he uses his...

One the plus side he can now do it in only 90 mins versus 360 minutes when he first tried it.






Pics of the problems with the powder coating (peeling flaking off after just one or two smokes)











Pic of the fluctuation in temps of one of the Pit Boss 820's. This IMHO is the reason to buy it. You should be able to set it and walk away from it, even over night. This shows a huge fluctuation in the middle of the smoke especially.








Boatboy24 said:


> IMHO, you are far better off with the ceramic. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## geek

Wow...

I think you meant _not_ to buy it.


----------



## geek

I think the 820 is the one sold at Costco.com

As for those pics, I really wonder how old is that wood pellet....paint should not be flaking off that way but I guess is possible.


----------



## ibglowin

Those are brand new stoves. Somebody posted a Pit Boss for $300 at a Menards somewhere. I would buy a Traeger if you really want a Pellet but they run $900 for the big one.

No moving parts for the Pit Boss 24" Kamado. 



geek said:


> I think the 820 is the one sold at Costco.com
> 
> As for those pics, I really wonder how old is that wood pellet....paint should not be flaking off that way but I guess is possible.


----------



## geek

The Traeger was $750 at Costco [emoji23]

Maybe the pit boss is not making good wood pellet grills if those pics are from a new unit...wow..!!

One last thing is that charcoal grill would be something new for me, always had gas grills, so if I go with the ceramic I better start learning the treats of the trade... [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

As well as the "tricks"! 

You start off with easy stuff, hot dogs, burgers, chicken (breast, etc) and then as you feel more comfortable move up to bigger things, steaks, ribs, then finally whole hunks o meat! 



geek said:


> One last thing is that charcoal grill would be something new for me, always had gas grills, so if I go with the ceramic I better start learning the treats of the trade... [emoji4]


----------



## geek

Ha, that too 

We have a planned trip to NC at the end of July so might as well just quickly stop by @Boatboy24 and see how he does his tricks 
You guys always post pics of fabulous steaks on those charcoal grills.

Bottom line, I'm almost convinced that ceramic is the way to go, just need to "finalize" the talk with the wife


----------



## ibglowin

Hate to be the bearer of bad news but by the time you finalize those talks......

They will be sold out at Costco and gone until next Spring (and back to full price $600) 



geek said:


> Bottom line, I'm almost convinced that ceramic is the way to go, just need to "finalize" the talk with the wife


----------



## geek

I hear you, since the wife works at Costco that may be an advantage right there..sometimes they even offer the floor model for like 1/3 of the original price and at $200 I'd never complain... 

Definitely checking on this soon...


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> We have a planned trip to NC at the end of July so might as well just quickly stop by @Boatboy24 and see how he does his tricks
> You guys always post pics of fabulous steaks on those charcoal grills.



Come on by!


----------



## ibglowin

If you feel like you are unsure of it because of lack of experience then perhaps you might think about getting yourself a 22" Weber Kettle. That thing will do almost everything the Pit Boss will do, it would allow you to get some experience with charcoal/wood and it would only set you back $100. I still use my Weber Kettle for steaks, burgers, tri-tip where I want the wood smoke flavor but they are not going to be on the grill for all that long. You can do ribs as well, you just have to exercise caution since you are cooking pretty much right over the coals.



geek said:


> I hear you, since the wife works at Costco that may be an advantage right there..sometimes they even offer the floor model for like 1/3 of the original price and at $200 I'd never complain...
> 
> Definitely checking on this soon...


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> If you feel like you are unsure of it because of lack of experience then perhaps you might think about getting yourself a 22" Weber Kettle. That thing will do almost everything the Pit Boss will do, it would allow you to get some experience with charcoal/wood and it would only set you back $100. I still use my Weber Kettle for steaks, burgers, tri-tip where I want the wood smoke flavor but they are not going to be on the grill for all that long. You can do ribs as well, you just have to exercise caution since you are cooking pretty much right over the coals.



I would tend to agree w/ Mike on the Weber kettle, except for the fact that you *can* do indirect.  Got my first kettle on Craigslist for $25. A year later, I sold it (for $60) and got a Performer - which is just a kettle with a nice side table, charcoal storage and propane charcoal starter. Great way to learn how to cook over live fire - it's a lot easier than it sounds, BTW.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I should have said if you build your fire on one side of the Kettle and cook on the other side that is as close as you can get to indirect. Lots of options with the Kettle. I would love it if you could raise the grill up just a couple more inches for added safety from unwanted flame ups.



Boatboy24 said:


> I would tend to agree w/ Mike on the Weber kettle, except for the fact that you *can* do indirect.  Got my first kettle on Craigslist for $25. A year later, I sold it (for $60) and got a Performer - which is just a kettle with a nice side table, charcoal storage and propane charcoal starter. Great way to learn how to cook over live fire - it's a lot easier than it sounds, BTW.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I would love it if you could raise the grill up just a couple more inches for added safety from unwanted flame ups.



They used to sell a 'warming rack' that you could stack onto the existing grate. Wish they were still around.


----------



## ibglowin

Should be a way to MacGyver it somehow! LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> They used to sell a 'warming rack' that you could stack onto the existing grate. Wish they were still around.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Should be a way to MacGyver it somehow! LOL



I'm sure. Sounds like a job for @NorCal


----------



## ibglowin

Lots of BBQ talk today so.......

Here comes some more! I finally procured a 24" Heat Deflector for the Pit Boss!  Those things are like Unicorns it seems. Everybody has the 22" size but the 24" is OOS everywhere you look or it ships in 2 weeks minimum. Found it at Wallymart for $63 with free shipping. Due to a screw up in their online ordering system I got a $6 credit and they upgraded the shipping to FedEx 2 day. Arrived today and it fits perfectly. It is branded Louisiana Grills which is another name some stores are selling the Pit Boss under. This looks like just the ticket to give a bit more protection from any potential flare up plus it raises the the cooking deck a few inches higher and away from the heat source. Works as a pizza stone to boot. And yes the lid still closes! LOL


----------



## ceeaton

Ribs are still on sale at the Giant, might have to do them two weeks in a row. Is that allowed?


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Ribs are still on sale at the Giant, might have to do them two weeks in a row. Is that allowed?



Not only allowed, but encouraged!!


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Not only allowed, but encouraged!!



I said to a couple of the kids that I was thinking about it but we just had them. They vocally reprimanded me of even thinking that, so I guess I've got to get a couple racks. At around $5 per rack it's a pretty cheap meal. Throw in some corn on the cob and a salad and it even is somewhat healthy. Looks like it will be a Sunday smoking since Saturday looks like a washout around these parts.


----------



## geek

@ibglowin

The Kamado looks lonely and empty....where's the meat?


----------



## ibglowin

The 4th is rapidly approaching!



geek said:


> @ibglowin
> 
> The Kamado looks lonely and empty....where's the meat?


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Not only allowed, but encouraged!!



Agree!

Craig: don't know if that sale is going on here, but will check it out. We are entertaining again a couple times in the next few days and this could be the ticket.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Agree!
> 
> Craig: don't know if that sale is going on here, but will check it out. We are entertaining again a couple times in the next few days and this could be the ticket.



They are previously frozen, so I think they are leftovers from Memorial Day. I didn't notice any issues with being pre-frozen, seemed to be one of the better batches I've cooked up. Helps when you know you can trust your smoker thermometer.


----------



## ibglowin

Got this amazing cookbook for Father's Day from the kids. Everything you ever wanted to know about every different cut of meat from every animal including actual photo's from where each cut comes from. How to cook properly. Lots of fantastic recipe's to boot. 

Comes highly recommended by @GreginND of course! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

Fusion night! Jerk chicken, black beans and corn on the cob with chili-lime butter.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Got this amazing cookbook for Father's Day from the kids. Everything you ever wanted to know about every different cut of meat from every animal including actual photo's from where each cut comes from. How to cook properly. Lots of fantastic recipe's to boot.
> 
> Comes highly recommended by @GreginND of course! LOL



Checked it out on Amazon and may have to get it. The skirt steak pinwheels recipe sounds very good - although quite lemony.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ha! Well, luck o' the Irish, I guess. Wifey logged into Amazon to quickly buy something and didn't see that I'd put the book in the cart (waiting to pull the trigger). In her haste, she bought what she wanted, and included the book.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Ha! Well, luck o' the Irish, I guess. Wifey logged into Amazon to quickly buy something and didn't see that I'd put the book in the cart (waiting to pull the trigger). In her haste, she bought what she wanted, and included the book.



I'll have to try that trick, nice going!


----------



## ibglowin

Salmon Caesar Salad. Made with Copper River Salmon from WA State! Paired very well with one of the last bottles of 2015 RJS LR Sem-Sauv from AU.


----------



## Merrywine

Quick and easy... Brat simmered in bier and onions on a club roll with homemade kraut and creamy cucumber dill salad. Served with brew of course.


----------



## Boatboy24

Taking one from the @ceeaton playbook tonight. Friday pizza night. I have four balls of dough rising and will fire up the Kettle Pizza later.


----------



## ceeaton

Same here. Wifey is going to dinner with a classmate from this Spring, so I'm in charge of the pizza. Have some grilled Italian sausage, pepperoni, salami, ham etc. Plan on baking three and grilling one (lot's of leftovers for tomorrow's lunch).


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, this dough has been aggressive. Early dinner tonight. And that means early cocktail hour.


----------



## Ava_Sinclair

I recently cooked Buffalo Chicken Jalapeno Popper Casserole. I got the recipe from pinterest. It turned out amazizng. It is a very spicy dish which I like.


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, not a total disaster, but close. I haven't used the Kettle Pizza in a while, and it is very clear I need to fine tune my method again. I used too much charcoal, to sum it up. The pizza stone was screaming hot and burned the crust almost instantly. The dough was a little difficult to work, but not too bad. To top it all off, wife walks into the kitchen right after I lit the fire and tells me she's taking our oldest to Tae Kwan Do tonight - which will be occurring right as I'm planning to take pizzas out of the grill. So my youngest and I made up a couple pepperoni and sausage pies and I'll cook the others when they are read (assuming I can even work with the dough at that point). At least the LE Aglianico is good. And, viewed from above, the pizzas look pretty good as well.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL The last time I used mine I had what my father in law would say was an SEE or a Significant Emotional Event.......

I grabbed the spinners shortly after removing them from turning a pie and burnt the    out of my hand. Literally tears were flowing and have not used it since. With the Pit Boss and its ease of use (especially cooking a pizza) I may never use it again!



Boatboy24 said:


> Well, not a total disaster, but close. I haven't used the Kettle Pizza in a while, and it is very clear I need to fine tune my method again......


----------



## ceeaton

I now make my doughs the night before, let them proof slowly in the fridge, then take them out about 2 hours before I plan on making the pies. Seems to work better than making them a few hours ahead, dough is much more pliable and doesn't seem to tear as easy (guess the gluten that was developed when kneeding has settled in?). Kids seem to like the flavor and texture better too. I'm sure a true Hungarian like @JohnT can let us know the science behind it...and the proper way to make a top flight dough. Not that yours aren't, I just am always looking for ways to improve our pizza night. Those look pretty good to me.

Edit: I like the first image. That one looks like a spider graph they use for results of the NFL combine!


----------



## Boatboy24

Oh yeah, forgot the sizzle vid. This was the third - and probably best - pie. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAr-kEVXIvw[/ame]


----------



## GreginND

Fresh baby beets from the garden. Made a nice curry.


----------



## ibglowin

Whats for Sunday Brunch!

Love this time of year. Tomatoes are still a few weeks out but coming on strong with all the heat we have been having. I picked my first pepper from the garden this AM, tossed in some basil, tarragon, lemon thyme all from the garden as well some onion and cherry tomatoes. Add a little grated Trader Joe's Cheddar-Gruyere blend and done! The pepper was labeled as "Garden Salsa" variety. Looked sorta like a Pasilla. Long, about 6 inches in length and not too much heat. Would go well with some sparkling bubbly for sure.


----------



## ceeaton

Ribs, yum. Also did two turkey breast halves on the smoker for salads this week, double yum. Will post images on Tuesday when I do two more racks of ribs, assuming it doesn't rain.


----------



## Boatboy24

Great looking omelette, Mike.


----------



## Johnd

Gotta grill on the 4th! 5 pound brisket flat and two racks of baby backs, brisket went on at 8, ribs at 9:30. 

Prepped it all yesterday, slathered the brisket with Better Than Bouillon, then coated with dry rub, wrapped tightly in foil and refrigerated overnight. 

Removed the membrane from the ribs, rubbed down in olive oil, coated with dry rub, and foiled in the fridge overnight. 

BBQ Guru set on 240F, and mesquite chunks beaucoup, ribs will smoke for one hour before foiling for 3 hours, brisket will go into a foiled pan at 170, and stay there til it hits 195. If I've timed it right, the brisket will come off, and get wrapped in foil and towels for a rest, while the ribs come out of foil for another ride with some Sweet Baby Rays. I'm already hungry.


----------



## ceeaton

Started the ribs up earlier than Sunday since that batch was a little underdone in my opinion. Used the minion method with some apple wood mixed in with the charcoal. Maintained the temperature around 230*F. Also had to move the smoker three hours in since it looked like a T-storm was imminent. Storm never hit (yet) but it gave me some peace of mind (or is that piece of my mind). Second image was before I removed to "dry" them up a bit. Kids like the Sweet Baby Rays on the side (some use it, some don't). I add a 50/50 mixture of cider vinegar and water (maybe an ounce total) to the foil and it seems to really make a difference (forgot that on Sunday). Serving with some corn on the cob and whatever else my wife picks. Saw some wild raspberries while I was trimming in the back yard, maybe pick some of those and serve with some vanilla frozen yogurt?

Edit: the ribs were a hit, not one left for my lunch tomorrow! I guess I have to aim for overdone verses underdone, obviously perfectly done is the best. But when they can be a little overdone and they all disappear, it is a small victory in my book. I consider overdone as easily pulling them apart verses having to tear them apart. Underdone is having to cut them with a knife.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Started the ribs up earlier than Sunday since that batch was a little underdone in my opinion. Used the minion method with some apple wood mixed in with the charcoal. Maintained the temperature around 230*F. Also had to move the smoker three hours in since it looked like a T-storm was imminent. Storm never hit (yet) but it gave me some peace of mind (or is that piece of my mind). Second image was before I removed to "dry" them up a bit. Kids like the Sweet Baby Rays on the side (some use it, some don't). I add a 50/50 mixture of cider vinegar and water (maybe an ounce total) to the foil and it seems to really make a difference (forgot that on Sunday). Serving with some corn on the cob and whatever else my wife picks. Saw some wild raspberries while I was trimming in the back yard, maybe pick some of those and serve with some vanilla frozen yogurt?
> 
> Edit: the ribs were a hit, not one left for my lunch tomorrow! I guess I have to aim for overdone verses underdone, obviously perfectly done is the best. But when they can be a little overdone and they all disappear, it is a small victory in my book. I consider overdone as easily pulling them apart verses having to tear them apart. Underdone is having to cut them with a knife.



That really looks good...


----------



## ibglowin

Ribs were had yesterday! Got a late start and didn't ribs on till 1:00pm. One rack of spare ribs and one baby back. Not pictured were some sausage links. I tried 3 different brands and all three were just so so. Looking for something more akin to a Texas Hill Country German link sausage that I grew up with and like what is available in most BBQ joints in TX. May have to see about importing some for the freezer this Winter. I tell you I have yet to perfect the timing when you cook the thicker spare rib and the thinner baby back at the same time. Last time I nailed the spare ribs but the baby backs were a little over done, this time spare ribs were a little underdone and the baby backs were perfection. Perhaps 3-2-1 for the spare ribs and only 2-2-1 for the baby backs next time. Used lump charcoal and a nice stick of pecan. Had roasted corn on the cob, watermelon salad and potato salad. All washed down really well in a 2016 Charles and Charles Rose'


----------



## geek

That looks awesome..!!

You guys keep killing me...


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> That looks awesome..!!
> 
> You guys keep killing me...


----------



## sour_grapes

Varis, another vote for cutting your teeth on a Weber if you can't get the trigger pulled on the big boy. I still lust for a ceramic kamado grill, but the Weber is good 'nuff for many, many things.


----------



## ibglowin

The one thing that the $99 Weber Kettle doesn't have and is very necessary if you want to smoke meats is a thermometer attached to the lid. You can of course buy a dual digital probe meat thermometer and use one for the meat and the other for the cook temp or you can do what I did and purchase one off of Amazon for about $15 and then drill a small hole in the lid and install it. Takes the guesswork out of your cooking temp for sure!


----------



## sour_grapes

Back from a vacation where I cooked every night for our entire party. Didn't quite plan it that way, but it turned out to make the most sense. We stayed in a rental house with a fairly nice and well-equipped kitchen and a gas grill, so it was feasible. (Lessee, there was grilled salmon, grilled chicken, baked pork ribs, tacos, and grilled ribeye steaks.)

Meanwhile, back at the ranch, I aimed for a splashy re-entry to home life. I made grilled veal rib chops, corn, and salad. I rarely buy veal, due to concerns about proper sourcing, but they looked too good to pass up. Marinated them in olive oil, garlic, rosemary, and sage for a few hours, then grilled on high heat for ~3.5 minutes a side, and 1 minute total more on indirect, ending up at about 130F. I took the excess marinade, heated it to sterilize, then added a bit of lemon juice to make a pseudo-pan sauce. Before that, I grilled the corn, then cut it off the cob and sauteed it with butter, garlic, and fennel powder. Veggie was just a spring green salad, with ho-made dressing of lemon juice, fresh tarragon, olive oil, garlic, and white balsamic vinegar. And finally, dessert was a grilled nectarine. 

I had some trouble deciding on the wine pairing. The intertubes cite everything from Chardonnay to Rose to Orange to light reds to Zins to Rhones to Cab Sauvs to Brunellos for veal rib chops. I shot for the middle and went with my 2013 WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir, which was a fine choice for the meat. (Didn't really go well with salad or dessert, but I guess I should have opened a white for that! :^)

As I have mentioned before, our rating scale for dinners is whether they are "restaurant-worthy," and at what level. IMHO, this was high-end restaurant worthy (thanks mostly to the meat).


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice to see pics of your creations, Paul!


----------



## sour_grapes

The weather was hot tonight, so another grill night plus some cold things. I made tabouleh (i.e., cold cous-cous) with lemon juice, oil, parsley, mint, tomato, and shallots. I also grilled Zucchini (and then, not for dinner tonight, but lunch tomorrow, grilled some bison burgers!). We also had a salad with ho-made tarragon/lemon dressing. But the star of the show was the pepper-crusted tuna, blasted on a super-hot grill for a short time (~2.5 minutes/side). Pictures say it all.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


>



I went to Walmart yesterday to buy something and spotted the Weber $149 version on the shelf, I think it's basically this one from Lowes which doesn't seem to have the thermometer either.


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, I don't believe any of the Kettles have a thermometer built in. Easy to add though.



geek said:


> I went to Walmart yesterday to buy something and spotted the Weber $149 version on the shelf, I think it's basically this one from Lowes which doesn't seem to have the thermometer either.


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> The one thing that the $99 Weber Kettle doesn't have and is very necessary if you want to smoke meats is a thermometer attached to the lid. You can of course buy a dual digital probe meat thermometer and use one for the meat and the other for the cook temp or you can do what I did and purchase one off of Amazon for about $15 and then drill a small hole in the lid and install it. Takes the guesswork out of your cooking temp for sure!



I've learned not to trust most of the thermometers attached to the grills or smokers. I bought a separate remote one that works excellent I use in the grill and also my smoker. It has two probes, one for the internal temp of the appliance and one for in the meat.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004IMA718/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Boatboy24

The Premium and Master Touch models have a thermometer, enclosed ash catcher and a hinged grate. The 'Original' has no thermometer, a 'tray' for an ash catcher and a non-hinged grate.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, I see it now in one of the Lowe's pics on the backside. 

"22-in porcelain-enameled, black charcoal grill with a built-in lid thermometer"

The one from Lowe's is worth the extra $$ IMHO for the added thermometer as well as the nicer ash catcher on the bottom. Mine is the pan model and the ash can blow around or get rain etc.

Pull the trigger @geek on the Lowe's one! 



Boatboy24 said:


> The Premium and Master Touch models have a thermometer, enclosed ash catcher and a hinged grate. The 'Original' has no thermometer, a 'tray' for an ash catcher and a non-hinged grate.


----------



## Boatboy24

@geek here's a nice Performer for $140. Nice built in table, and a propane charcoal starter: https://newhaven.craigslist.org/for/6152906567.html

Or, for virtually no initial investment at all: https://newhaven.craigslist.org/app/6193619063.html


----------



## ceeaton

Some T-storms just came through the area, so no grilling a pizza tonight. Decided to make a stromboli, just ham, hard salami and some Swiss cheese. I know Swiss isn't traditional (not like it is a traditional food that came from Italy anyway but created by Italian Americans), but my Mom always used Swiss cheese and it makes for a nice boli. Also my youngest daughter who also has pizza fatigue enjoys it too! Will dip in some pizza sauce and wash it down with cheap American made beer. Belching will soon commence.


----------



## geek

@Boatboy24 how do they perform in colder temps, does the grill hold the temp well?
I am really liking the Performer and saw it at Home Depot online for $350.

I also texted the guy from CL with the Performer and he said he bought it 2nd hand.


----------



## Boatboy24

I have a Performer and absolutely love it. Highly recommend. Got it brand, spanking new off CL for almost 1/3 of the retail price. They are pricey brand new, but charcoal grilling with propane assisted start is da-bomb!


----------



## geek

I think that is going to be the winner for me as a starting point and then down the road the ceramic unit.

How does it perform in cold temps?


----------



## ibglowin

This will work for short cooks in the colder times of year but the thin metal won't hold heat in all that well. Being able to fire up the propane to add more charcoal or help finish out a cook is a nice feature.



geek said:


> I think that is going to be the winner for me as a starting point and then down the road the ceramic unit.
> 
> How does it perform in cold temps?


----------



## sour_grapes

I have a Performer, and I live in a colder area than you. I don't typically grill in winter, but, as Mike says, you can easily do a steak or burgers or dogs when it is below freezing; however, it would be tough to do a pork shoulder. (If, by "cold temperatures" you mean, say, 50's, then don't even worry about it. You won't run into any problems until the 30s or 40s.)


----------



## Boatboy24

I grill year 'round with the Performer. No issues getting to 450 or 500+ in the dead of winter. In fact (and my wife makes fun of me for it), I tend to shovel a path to the Performer in big snowstorms, just so I can grill in the foul weather with it. Just get the one w/ the gas assist - otherwise, you might as well get a basic kettle.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight's fare was fajitas! Wellll, since Mike may read this, let's not say "fajitas," let's instead say "a reasonable simulacrum of fajitas." Sirloin steak cut into strips, then marinated in lime juice, oil, and spices; also, onions and bell peppers and then all of that flash-fried (in a wok!) and served on tortillas with sour cream, cheese, and avocado. Paired with a side of pinto beans with spices and onions. Washed down with a southern Rhone GSM blend. I am stuffed!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I grill year 'round with the Performer. No issues getting to 450 or 500+ in the dead of winter. In fact (and my wife makes fun of me for it), I tend to shovel a path to the Performer in big snowstorms, just so I can grill in the foul weather with it.



Here's one for you, Jim!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Here's one for you, Jim!



That's the kinda snowfall I'm talking about. Where you have a 2-3 foot wall of snow on either side of the grill. Yeah, I'm a little weird.


----------



## lilvixen

Ugh, that's too much snow, but it looks kinda nice since it's been 100* here this week.


The hubby is away, so I went full on bachelorette with some homemade broccoli mac and cheese and a glass of Spanish Garnacha, mm mm! And now I have a date with Downtempo Soundscapes on Google Play, a textbook, and my last summer class homework. It's a wild Friday night for me, ow ow!


----------



## Rodnboro

sour_grapes said:


> The weather was hot tonight, so another grill night plus some cold things. I made tabouleh (i.e., cold cous-cous) with lemon juice, oil, parsley, mint, tomato, and shallots. I also grilled Zucchini (and then, not for dinner tonight, but lunch tomorrow, grilled some bison burgers!). We also had a salad with ho-made tarragon/lemon dressing. But the star of the show was the pepper-crusted tuna, blasted on a super-hot grill for a short time (~2.5 minutes/side). Pictures say it all.




Now that tuna looks great. Most that I order in restaurants or cook myself is way overdone.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I grill year 'round with the Performer. No issues getting to 450 or 500+ in the dead of winter. In fact (and my wife makes fun of me for it), I tend to shovel a path to the Performer in big snowstorms, just so I can grill in the foul weather with it. Just get the one w/ the gas assist - otherwise, you might as well get a basic kettle.



It looks like the unit with the gas assist is the Performer Deluxe based on what I see online, which is more ($400).


----------



## sour_grapes

Rodnboro said:


> Now that tuna looks great. Most that I order in restaurants or cook myself is way overdone.



Thanks! I have certainly overcooked my share! I have learned only through practice. I remember one time my wife begged me "not to overcook it this time," and I assured her it would be fine, and it came out with nary a _hint_ of pink  I am much better now!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> It looks like the unit with the gas assist is the Performer Deluxe based on what I see online, which is more ($400).



Worth every penny.


----------



## ceeaton

Let's get this out of the way:

*sim·u·la·crum*
ˌsimyəˈlākrəm,ˌsimyəˈlakrəm/
noun
noun: simulacrum; plural noun: simulacra; plural noun: simulacrums

an image or representation of someone or something.
"a small-scale simulacrum of a skyscraper"

an unsatisfactory imitation or substitute.
"a bland simulacrum of American soul music"

Okay, made a chicken fajita dish that mimics the style of actual fajitas. Grilled some pounded chicken breasts on charcoal and pecan wood. Kids all like it, some use the meat to make a chicken quesadilla (facsimile), others heap it on tortilla chips with cheese to make a batch of nachos, others actually just wrap it up with jalapeños and eat it like I do. Very nice day to enjoy grilling in the driveway. _Should_ be taking the last two bushes out of the yard, but there is always tomorrow, which is supposed to be low 80's with very low humidity (due to hit a low of 60 tonight/tomorrow morning).

Sweated out some onions, green and red peppers in some olive and sesame oil. Added the grilled chicken and drank a beer, that simple. Added some fresh cilantro to mine, but the kids don't seem to like that so much so I do it just for me.


----------



## ibglowin

No Ho-made Guac, no Fajita!  LOL



ceeaton said:


> Okay, made a chicken fajita dish that mimics the style of actual fajitas..


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> No Ho-made Guac, no Fajita!  LOL



I said it was a facsimile, wife and kids don't do Guacamole, so I don't bother making it anymore, goes bad in the fridge before I realize there are leftovers.


----------



## ceeaton

Last evening my younger brother texted that they had some extra food and to come visit. He had about 20 lbs of mudbugs he was steaming. Love the Louisiana spice, though my fingers took a beating extracting them from the shells. Stayed up till 2:30 am this morning, way way past my bed time. I'm paying the price right now as I'm thinking of a shower and a long nap until 5 am tomorrow morning.

Pot luck tonight, I had a burger with grilled onions and cooper cheese, daughter had a breakfast burrito, rest had omlettes. Thinking of meatball subs tomorrow for dinner.

At least I got the lawn done and ripped out a bunch of the old porch wood (leaving the posts), so it wasn't a totally wasted day. Too bad tomorrow in Monday.


----------



## sour_grapes

I had a pound of shrimp in the freezer that I bought from good ol' @jamesngalveston 's old company. Defrosted that and butterflied it, then marinated with olive oil, preserved lemon, garlic, and oregano. I made side dishes of deep-fried artichoke hearts served with parmesan cheese and truffle oil, and angel-hair spaghetti with a sauce made from the leftovers of the shrimp marinade plus a spice mix from Italy. I skewered the shrimp then hit them on a hot grill. Very happy with the result.


----------



## ibglowin

Pressed the easy button on a Monday night. One of my weekday favorites. TJ's Green Curry Simmer sauce over chicken breast. Note the generous amount of green vegetables sprinkled on top. Almost Vegan!  

Paired really well with a glass of the RQ Sauv Blanc-Muscat that I just got bottled a few weeks ago! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Note the generous amount of green vegetables sprinkled on top. Almost Vegan!



@GreginND would love it. 


Pressed the 'Easy' button here too with English Muffin pizzas.


----------



## sour_grapes

Came in late from another activity, so quickly threw together diced & fried potatoes (seasoned with coriander, garlic, and salt), grilled asparagus (seasoned with fennel powder), and a grilled salmon steak.


----------



## GreginND

Eating from the garden.


----------



## ibglowin

Good looking cruciferous vegetable you got there!



GreginND said:


> Eating from the garden.


----------



## ibglowin

A little Sous Vide is in my future! Amazon Prime Day deal for $99! 

Anova Sous Vide


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> A little Sous Vide is in my future! Amazon Prime Day deal for $99!
> 
> Anova Sous Vide



Same day shipping? I wanna see some steaks tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

Nah,

2 day Prime. Be here Friday.

Is it worth it to buy the fancy plastic bucket and lid? They want ~$60 for an 18qt bucket and the lid! 



Boatboy24 said:


> Same day shipping? I wanna see some steaks tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Nah,
> 
> 2 day Prime. Be here Friday.
> 
> Is it worth it to buy the fancy plastic bucket and lid? They want ~$60 for an 18qt bucket and the lid!



I use a large pot, no lid. For now, that's sufficient. If I start going for longer periods, I may reconsider.


----------



## ibglowin

I saw on FB some chef was using ping pong balls to help keep the heat in.



Boatboy24 said:


> I use a large pot, no lid. For now, that's sufficient. If I start going for longer periods, I may reconsider.


----------



## Kraffty

I'd be inclined to buy that same bucket and lid and Smart and Final (or your local restaurant/bulk food supply store) and take a jig or coping saw to the top. Maybe a quarter of the cost?
I pre-ordered the Nano Version but still not shipping before October.... bummer
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I saw on FB some chef was using ping pong balls to help keep the heat in.



Yep, used frequently.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pan seared pork chops with peach sauce and a zucchini & corn succotash.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Pan seared pork chops with peach sauce and a zucchini & corn succotash.


----------



## GreginND

Beans ~n~ greens.


----------



## geek

Burgers came out really good, a couple things I still need to learn when using a charcoal grill but not bad for the first time [emoji4]
Has some jumbo shrimp on the grill, very good..

Used a tray to make sure I dial in this grill. Anyone uses a tray ? See picture.

First lesson to learn is to put enough charcoal at start, I was in a rush because we were going to the movies and I thought I had put enough but then added more towards the end which created lots of smoke so I removed the food quickly.

2nd lesson is to stay away when charcoal is smoking at the beginning, I got that smoke smell all over me, not good!! Lol

3rd lesson is to plan the time accordingly and start earlier than planned, lol

Next time for burgers maybe no tray at all. Burgers throw a lot of liquid and the tray got full, so I had to dump all the liquid to speed up the cooking.


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice job, Varis. Yep, definitely don't need the tray. Regarding the smoke, that is one of the drawbacks of the Kingsford. Others, such as Stubbs don't give off as much. And if you go with lump charcoal, like Royal Oak, hardly any at all.


----------



## geek

Thanks Jim, I thought that all charcoal would have this issue but it is very good news to know about the lump charcoal.

I guess I still need to keep watching some YouTube videos (LOL), but in general how much time you wait for the unit to be ready for grill once you use the gas assist and the coal is lit? It seems like once you start it with the gas you can see smoke just within a minute or two, then I saw the smoke going for some time I cannot recall, maybe over half an hour.
I start the unit with all vents open and then close over half way when the temp is reached.


----------



## Boatboy24

I usually use a chimney, which I think is quicker than the baskets. But I set that over the flame and let the flame go for 3-5 minutes (I think). Then I shut the gas off and in another 10-15 minutes (when the top coals are flaming and/or gray around the edges), I dump the charcoal, let it run with all vents open for a few minutes, clean the grate and cook. Total time from lighting the burner to cooking is probably 25 minutes. So yes, you need a little more time than the 5-10 minutes with gas.


----------



## geek

Thanks Jim for the tips.

Eating some shrimp with veggies and a bit of white rice that the wifey just made.

Washing it down with the cheapo Blueberry Lemonade, not bad.


----------



## sour_grapes

Except for the fact that I use 2 sheets of newspaper instead of gas, I do exactly as Jim does. (Also, I nearly always dump my chimney on top of a sparse layer of unlit coals, sort of like the Minion method, because I find I get a more robust coalbed that way.)

BTW, a few years ago, I took the side burner from an old gas grill and made my own charcoal starter to fit in the bottom of a chimney. It worked fine, but I saw nearly no advantage over using a couple sheets of newspaper, so I stopped using it.


----------



## ceeaton

Took my two daughters to VBS this afternoon, wifey stayed home and was in charge of pizza night. She stepped up the the plate, swung, and it was a deep drive to left field...she hit it out of the park! Crust was like a nice fluffy soft pretzel, a little tooth and very well made. Served with a cheap beer and hot peppers on the side. Middle pizza was pepperoni, italian sausage and diced left over meatballs, so pretty much a meat lovers pizza.


----------



## geek

Protein shake with banana, blueberries, strawberries, almonds, pitted plums and unsweetened almond milk....a whole jar for me....I'm stuffed..!!


----------



## Steve_M

Didn't take a picture, but used the Small Weber I have at the house in Vt grilled up porterhouse steaks from Stew's. Now sipping on Talisker 10! Life is good


----------



## sour_grapes

Jerk pork! I loosely followed this recipe, which features loads of habeneros (my sub for hard-to-find Scotch Bonnet). I pounded and accordian-sliced a shoulder of ~6 lbs, then marinated overnight in the scorchingly spicy goodness. Cooked for ~7 hours, and it was lovely: The heat was mellowed by the cooking, and it was tender and delicious, with charred fat and a nice bark. Also made baked potatoes on the grill, and Vidalia onions with butter and thyme. I also took fennel bulb slices, steamed them until tender, slathered some olive oil, then finished over a hot grill, seasoned with coriander and fennel powder. Finally, some yummy garlic scapes, which I cooked over a hot grill, then seasoned with salt and garlic powder (because the heat mellows the garlic taste too much).

None of these pix are mine, but are all very close to what it looked like:


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Jerk pork! I loosely followed this recipe, which features loads of habeneros (my sub for hard-to-find Scotch Bonnet).



Yikes, a pound of Scotch Bonnets (Habeneros)! I hope the cooking mellowed them more than a bit, I'd need a case of beer to eat that pork, and my kids would call me a jerk to boot!

If you have any leftovers you can flash freeze I'd love to try some? Actually I should probably try out that recipe, my oldest daughter does like good jerk pork.

How did you cook the pork for 7 hours, over charcoal in a smoker or in the oven? Could be a project for tomorrow, though the marination time would be reduced.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Yikes, a pound of Scotch Bonnets (Habeneros)! I hope the cooking mellowed them more than a bit, I'd need a case of beer to eat that pork, and my kids would call me a jerk to boot!
> 
> If you have any leftovers you can flash freeze I'd love to try some? Actually I should probably try out that recipe, my oldest daughter does like good jerk pork.
> 
> How did you cook the pork for 7 hours, over charcoal in a smoker or in the oven? Could be a project for tomorrow, though the marination time would be reduced.



Oh, I only used a half pound. But seriously, the end result was not at all hot.

I cooked on the grill using the Minion method. I started it out at about 300F. In the middle of cooking, I had to run an errand for a couple of hours, and the temp fell a bit low (~200F). I then raised the heat to ~400 for about 2 hours to finish.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I cooked on the grill using the Minion method. I started it out at about 300F. In the middle of cooking, I had to run an errand for a couple of hours, and the temp fell a bit low (~200F). I then raised the heat to ~400 for about 2 hours to finish.



Sounds like how most of my cooking adventures go. I usually have to leave to go get "x" or "y" at the store, only to find that my Weber bullet temp drops 10 or 15 degrees. I have found that the Minion method has helped keep me from opening up the bullet to check on the food as often, which is half the battle. Once I've mastered the lower vent regulation (opening and closing to regulate the smoker temp), I think I can go a few hours without checking on the food other than checking the temperature probe I stick through the top vent of the unit.

I'll have to go see what I can find at the store at "fall of the back of the truck" prices and go from there. I do not plan on leaving the general area of my garage/porch/driveway tomorrow afternoon, so it should be a good smoking day, just gotta find something to cook. Time to stock the fridge with some cold cheap beer before I go to bed.

I think my Saturday is complete, with only 24 minutes to spare.


----------



## ibglowin

I did not have to cook last night! 

Dinner provided in our box at the Hollywood Bowl. Food has always been fantastic and last night was no different. We dined family style off a Seafood Platter for 2 and a Moroccan Platter for 2. The Moroccan Platter came with a nice app plate with lots of hummus, beets, tzatziki, pickled carrots, shaved summer squash and pita chips dusted with coriander and sesame seeds. Main course for the Moroccan plater was a chicken tagine that fell off the bone, served over a bed of saffron couscous with apricots, cilantro and mint. Dessert was an olive oil cake with chocolate and candied citrus zest. The Seafood platter had Maryland crab cakes with old bay aioli, lobster rolls with meyer lemon and soft herbs, spiced steamed shrimp with cocktail sauce, succotash salad, coleslaw, potato salad, strawberry shortcake for dessert!

Wines that we picked up and brought in (yes they allow food and beverage into the Hollywood Bowl as well!) were a Vale do Homem Rose' from the Vinho Verde DOC. Lots of zing, nice mouthfeel, with flavors of strawberry and watermelon. A blend of Espadeiro 50%, Padeiro 50% grapes. This was the star of the evening. Stellar from the get go. We also got a La Crema Rose' of Pinot Noir (worst wine of the night). No acid at all. Flat and flabby on the tongue. Boring. Very disappointing bottle especially for ~$24. The "third bottle" was a Hess "select" North Coast Sauv Blanc which was light and lively with very nice mineral and acid. Plenty of citrus and grassy notes. Not quite as good as the Vinho Verde Rose' but a close second.

Had a fantastic evening music wise with Tony Bennett starting out with the LA Phil being conducted by the legendary Gustavo Dudamel from Venezuela. At intermission we walked right past Lady Gaga all decked out in an evening gown on our way to the bathrooms. We wondered if she might join him onstage and sure enough she did towards the end for 3 songs. Tony B. is quite amazing. Almost 91 years young now and although his voice is not quite as good as it was 30 years ago he can still belt out a tune. His jazz band was fantastic to boot with lots of face time for them as well. Our kids live about 15 mins away from the Bowl and have season tickets so we try and make it to a couple of shows each Summer. The weather was perfect with a cool breeze all night long.


----------



## geek

Boneless Ribeye and my 2014 Don Amado Cabernet Merlot, my first steak on charcoal grill and it's looking Good..!!

Plus potatoes going to the oven....on the grill next time? [emoji4]


----------



## GreenEnvy22

At the cottage, made a meal called guiso, which is a rice and meat meal made in a big pot (grappen).
We make this often at home, it's a Paraguayan Dish (my wife is from there).


----------



## ceeaton

I swear I had a "it's done" image of this, but I don't. 6 lbs roasting chicken done on the Weber Bullet using apple wood and the Minion method to cook for ~ 2.5 hours. Used some Fajita rub and olive oil to make it stick, otherwise it was allowed to cook as is. Oldest daughter made a wrap in a spinach burrito, with some hot peppers and cheese, she said it was excellent.

Edit: Wifey had some of the chicken today (Munday) with a salad and said the flavor was really good! No images (but it did happen), had pulled pork today, cooked in the crock pot. Was smoked for a few hours after I removed the chicken. Very good, served with mini tater tots and grilled green tomatoes (marinated in olive oil and Emeril's essence spice).


----------



## ibglowin

Hey, I am on Vay-cay......... 

"Prime" Rib Caps!


----------



## Kraffty

@ibglowin , one of your visits you'll have to carve out a couple of hours for us to get together, we're about 30 mins from you.
Mike


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Hey, I am on Vay-cay.........
> 
> "Prime" Rib Caps!




I think that's $17.99/lb here...


----------



## ibglowin

Mike,

Sounds like a plan!



Kraffty said:


> @ibglowin , one of your visits you'll have to carve out a couple of hours for us to get together, we're about 30 mins from you.
> Mike


----------



## ibglowin

I don't think the Costco in ABQ has these but I am sure gonna look on the way home! 




geek said:


> I think that's $17.99/lb here...


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Hey, I am on Vay-cay.........
> 
> "Prime" Rib Caps!



Oh, those are so yummy. Still have two in the freezer.


----------



## Boatboy24

Made something I haven't done in ages tonight - rolled flank steak. Had one from Costco that was already pretty thin, so all I had to do was pound it out a bit. Slathered on some EVOO, fresh garlic, kosher salt and fresh ground tellicherry pepper; along with some basil, parsley, parmesan and a kiss of lemon zest. Then rolled up a big beefy 'fatty'.  Also grill/baked some ho-made garlic bread and some 'gus marinated with EVOO, red wine vinegar, S&P. Simple salad as well.


----------



## sour_grapes

I lust for prime rib caps (i.e., the spinalis muscle).


----------



## ibglowin

TMI....... 


These were real and they were awesome!



sour_grapes said:


> I lust for prime rib caps (i.e., the spinalis muscle).


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> TMI.......
> 
> 
> These were real and they were awesome!



How many grills you have, that ain't the Kamado for sure


----------



## ibglowin

That is our daughter and SIL's propane grill.



geek said:


> How many grills you have, that ain't the Kamado for sure


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> That is our daughter and SIL's propane grill.



I should've guessed... 

That steak looks yummy for sure.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

geek said:


> How many grills you have, that ain't the Kamado for sure



You can never have too many grills.
I have an oil drum I converted into a charcoal grill/smoker, a propane smoker, a natural gas normal BBQ, and an electric one.
Each one has its uses


----------



## Boatboy24

GreenEnvy22 said:


> You can never have too many grills.
> I have an oil drum I converted into a charcoal grill/smoker, a propane smoker, a natural gas normal BBQ, and an electric one.
> Each one has its uses



I have 4 Webers (2 charcoal and 2 gas), and still look @ Craigslist for others. Though I'm pretty sure I've reached maximum density, as far as Mrs. Boatboy is concerned.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, its pulled pork nachos; washed down with the 2014 Amador Zin.


----------



## ceeaton

Let the grocery store dictate what we ate tonight. We were going to do a "breakfast for dinner" event, but it was too hot in the garage to get the electric skillet going to do the bacon, so went for some jerk pork, smashed taters with sour cream and some corn. Didn't get up in time to get a picture of the loins before everyone dug in, so what you see was what was left for me (which is fine, if my oldest Son doesn't go back for seconds I might make a pork sandwich for lunch tomorrow)(2nd image is of his plate). Did the loins to about 145*F and rested in foil for 10 minutes. Still some slightly pink flesh and very tender. Now time to go out and dig out some dirt for a new walkway.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I have 4 Webers (2 charcoal and 2 gas), and still look @ Craigslist for others. Though I'm pretty sure I've reached maximum density, as far as Mrs. Boatboy is concerned.



"Hello, my name is Jim, and I am a charcoholic." 

"HI, JIM!"


----------



## Kraffty

I've got that little sous vid cooker on order and was thinking I need a tiny Thai BBQ or maybe hibachi kind of grill just big enough and really hot for searing a steak or two. Anyone using anything that small for quickie stuff?
This one is about 17"x9" grill area and all cast iron.
Mike


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> I've got that little sous vid cooker on order and was thinking I need a tiny Thai BBQ or maybe hibachi kind of grill just big enough and really hot for searing a steak or two. Anyone using anything that small for quickie stuff?
> This one is about 17"x9" grill area and all cast iron.
> Mike



Ooh, it's a Lodge. Can't beat that.

I'm smelling some Emeril spiced shrimp skewers with lot's of olive oil and garlic, yummers.

I do try to follow Alton Brown's idea of every tool in the kitchen needs to be a multi-tasker, but sometimes you just have to have some fun! (And that looks like a lot of fun)


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> I've got that little sous vid cooker on order and was thinking I need a tiny Thai BBQ or maybe hibachi kind of grill just big enough and really hot for searing a steak or two. Anyone using anything that small for quickie stuff?
> This one is about 17"x9" grill area and all cast iron.
> Mike



I don't have one, but have read great reviews and seen some fantastic grub come off of them.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mmmm. Nachos.


----------



## Amanda660

Kraffty said:


> I've got that little sous vid cooker on order and was thinking I need a tiny Thai BBQ or maybe hibachi kind of grill just big enough and really hot for searing a steak or two. Anyone using anything that small for quickie stuff?
> This one is about 17"x9" grill area and all cast iron.
> Mike



We have this in our camper - perfect for 2. Fun to use but not so fun to clean.


----------



## Kraffty

Lemon Pepper Chicken Breast, Couscous with onion, thyme, chicken stock and parmesan cheese and roasted halved brussel sprouts. I cook the chicken about half way on a foil lined sheet pan and add the sprouts, face down to the same pan. Almost no clean up!
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Taco Tuesday. On a Thursday!


----------



## dubrov7474

*Oh God! All of these photos are AMAZING!! *
I recently ordered Meco Cart electric grill when I had to get rid of my Weber gas one. 
While it can't really compare to my Weber it is great for an electric cooker. I was afraid it wouldn't get hot enough or provide any flavor but it seers steaks quite well and seals in the juices. Fat drips onto the reflector plate and smokes providing good flavor. Here is the result!


----------



## geek

Costco pizza


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Costco pizza
> 
> View attachment 37849



Didya cook that on the Performer?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Didya cook that on the Performer?




Ehhhh?? Lol [emoji4]

I was going to fire it off but not feeling well, I think I got a cold from the wife.... [emoji30]


----------



## ceeaton

Mmm, jerk pork chops or thinly sliced thin london boil on sub rolls (sorta like cheese steaks)...decisions, decisions. Only downer is that line of T-storms is about an hour away, with more behind that. Don't know if I risk starting up some charcoal to cook, though I could put it on the front porch where it will be somewhat protected. Tough decision. Just might melt some vinyl siding. I'll drink a beer and go from there.

Edit: Going for the London broil sandwiches/hoagies, just started up a marinate with red wine (Valopolicella), garlic, sea salt, garlic, oregano, horseradish and a little more fresh garlic.

Edit²: Rushed out to weed the garden before the rain hit, found some nice green beans and picked those instead of weeding. Much more satisfying than weeding IMHO. Images later...


----------



## sour_grapes

Having a friend over and will meet her new beau for the first time, so I am going to grill: hanger steaks (with chimichurri); shrimp (garlic, bread crumbs, lemon thyme); corn on the cob, then cut off the cob with spices; and green beans and fennel bulb; for dessert, grilled nectarines with locally made whiskey ice cream. Wish me luck!


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks like the forum's eating well tonight.

We are headed out with some friends to an Italian place that I've not been to in ages, but started going to with my parents when I was in high school.


----------



## geek

First time Chicken breast, pork chops, some corn and just a couple hot dogs to try.

Anything special to be done when the pork chops are a bit too thick and already on the grill? Lol


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> First time Chicken breast, pork chops, some corn and just a couple hot dogs to try.
> 
> Anything special to be done when the pork chops are a bit too thick and already on the grill? Lol



Sometimes I leave an area underneath without any coals, and if the chicken or pork chops start getting too charred, I move them to this "safe zone" so they can finish cooking. Use a thermometer to get it where you like it doneness wise. You can follow USDA temps for some dry food, or you can experiment and adjust as you learn by cooking every night for the next 10 years on that grill.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Anything special to be done when the pork chops are a bit too thick and already on the grill? Lol



Get a good sear on them like that one in the middle right. Then move to the side where the charcoal isn't to slowly finish up. Take them off at 140F.


----------



## geek

Yup, already know about the safe zone.
Taking a bit longer but looking very good!
Also, what do you guys use when cooking meat/steak to keep it moist, any specific sauce?
For the chops I just a bit of olive oil and steak seasoning (dry stuff).


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Yup, already know about the safe zone.
> Taking a bit longer but looking very good!
> Also, what do you guys use when cooking meat/steak to keep it moist, any specific sauce?
> For the chops I just a bit of olive oil and steak seasoning (dry stuff).



Sounds like you are a natural: IMHO, for something like a steak or chop, the only liquid you should use is olive oil (or another oil). If you use anything with water, you just wind up "steaming" the meat. 

Other related tips: consider brining or dry brining the meat first, then dry it with paper towels. Then, when cooking, cook on a very hot grill until you get the brown you want, then transfer, as you three discussed above. A thick chop or steak helps, too.

My fave is to dry-brine a thick steak (1.5"), optionally put a bit of oil on, cook 3.5 minutes per side on a hot grill, then rest off the grill. Should come out med rare.


----------



## ceeaton

I agree with Paul. If you can marinate/brine/dry rub the meat and it has a decent amount of Kosher salt/sea salt in the marinate/dry rub (brine ain't a brine without it), it will help retain the moisture while you cook it. I will sometimes boil the marinate and use it as I cook on the grill, but only with cuts that take 15+ minutes to finish (thick London broil - which is usually a top round cut - can take around 20 minutes if it is thick enough (1 3/4 to 2 inches thick)).


----------



## Ajmassa

ceeaton said:


> Edit: Going for the London broil sandwiches/hoagies, just started up a marinate with red wine (Valopolicella), garlic, sea salt, garlic, oregano, horseradish and a little more fresh garlic.
> .



Do you have a go-to recipe or cooking style for London broil? 
London broil somehow kept appearing in our refrigerator. And always with 'on sale' price stickers cheaper than dirt. After doing many different recipes and cooking techniques from online or friends, I had to put a stop to the madness. The last attempt (slow cooked, low heat, butter and spices) ended in ordering a pizza. 
I sat her down and we had to have us a little powwow. I said, "Heather, honey, baby, I don't complain ever. And you know how much I appreciate how laundry is always done, how you do the bulk of the cleaning, and the majority of the food shopping. But, for the love of god, PLEASE STOP BUYING LONDON BROIL! Especially when it's dirt cheap! Nobody likes chewing a piece of steak for 10 minutes. And for whatever reason, I just cannot cook it. Every way ends the same. So, I am banning London broil from our refrigerator. DO NOT BUY IT ANYMORE!" 
So far so good. I chalk it up as a loss. London broil beat me. I can't cook it, and felt defeated each and every time dinner table conversations were replaced by chewing, and chewing, and chewing. 
Almost home from work, and no clue what's for dinner. We have a rare rainy Saturday night with a quiet house . Last night was the farm fair and 3 kids in the house for a sleepover. Tonight- zero kids! - and I can't wait. Aside from the quiet and the clean, it also allows for interesting/different/fun dinners we normally don't get to make. Hopefully she planned accordingly.


----------



## ceeaton

I shared your post with my wife (Barbara), and we laughed, not at you, but the fun you have had with London Boil. It can be a really challenging cut of beef. The key is how you cut it. It must be against the grain (like 90 degrees). Marinating it helps a bunch, and I tend to do it at least 4 hours if not overnight. Tenderizers are great, but I can't use them since I have a gluten free kid. My Mom's recipe follows, I make this in one form or another using this recipe as a starting point:

Steak Siciliano

Top round, 2.5 to 3 inches thick
1 cup burgundy
1 small garlic clove or minced (or 5 times that much - my addition to the recipe)
1 TBS Worchestershire sauce
1/4 tsp Oregano
1 small onion minced
1/4 tsp black pepper
1 tsp kosher salt
2 TBS horseradish, minced
2 TBS chopped parsley
2 TBS prepared mustard
1 TBS table sugar
2 TBS olive oil

Sprinkle meat with tenderizer. Let stand 1/2 hour at room temp. Pour above mixture over meat and marinate for at least 2 - 3 hours in fridge, turning several times. Grill or broil to desired doneness (20 minutes (10 per side if 2 inches thick on 500*F grill)).

I aim for around 145*F, let it rest for 15 minutes under foil, then cut with a very sharp knife at an angle perpendicular to the grain.

The ones I did tonight were very thin, that's why I cut/chopped/added cheese in a large pot. Added to fluffy buns and some added A1 steak sauce. Yum.

Edit: Oh, don't be stingy on the wine. Depending on the container you put it in, I try and add enough wine to come up at least 1/2 way on the meat. That way it seems to wick better into the meat, and remember to turn it every few hours, unless you do it overnight. If I do that I turn it in the morning and then a few hours before I plan on grilling it.


----------



## Ajmassa

Thanks for sharing the recipe. There's essentially endless recipes online and We Have just been blindly choosing. I think we may lift the ban for one night only to give Steak Siciliano a shot. We just looked it over and she was sold right away. 
Th Broil cheesesteaks look amazing too. If all goes as planned we would definitely make these sandwiches. I can't let the Broil win. And I'm sure your laughing because you know. You've chewed on a poorly cooked London broil before. Everyone has. "Dad, Can you help me cut my meat?" is the mantra here. We would basically be drawing straws to not cook. "I tried the last 2 times. It's your turn now. Good luck. Don't screw it up!" --kinda thing. A running joke in this house. 
We will be working together on Mama Ceeaton's Steak Siciliano though. We need to prove to ourselves that we are smart capable parents who are able to cook a freaking London broil! (As well as to show you and Babs that we can do the family recipe proud). I'm sure I'll be letting you know when we do.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pork chops are great candidates for brining, as they dry out easily.


----------



## ceeaton

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Thanks for sharing the recipe. There's essentially endless recipes online and We Have just been blindly choosing. I think we may lift the ban for one night only to give Steak Siciliano a shot. We just looked it over and she was sold right away.
> Th Broil cheesesteaks look amazing too. If all goes as planned we would definitely make these sandwiches. I can't let the Broil win. And I'm sure your laughing because you know. You've chewed on a poorly cooked London broil before. Everyone has. "Dad, Can you help me cut my meat?" is the mantra here. We would basically be drawing straws to not cook. "I tried the last 2 times. It's your turn now. Good luck. Don't screw it up!" --kinda thing. A running joke in this house.
> We will be working together on Mama Ceeaton's Steak Siciliano though. We need to prove to ourselves that we are smart capable parents who are able to cook a freaking London broil! (As well as to show you and Babs that we can do the family recipe proud). I'm sure I'll be letting you know when we do.



It was good enough that my youngest son made two london broil quesedillas for lunch! Jerk pork chops tonight.


----------



## ceeaton

Wow, what a downpour. I got soaked just trying to turn the pork chops. Turned out great, served with smashed sour cream potatoes, sauerkraut and a salad on the side. I can taste some cinnamon from the jerk marinate, but there is little heat. The chops stayed very moist for as how thin they are. All (including my hot dog monger) actually ate the same meal (score!!!). 

Ham on the grill on deck for tomorrow.


----------



## Ajmassa

I forgot to mention what "fun/interesting" kid-free dinner I was coming home to yesterday. She did not disappoint me. It was pasta dish. Farfalle (bow/ties) w/ Alfredo sauce, Cajun chicken, tomatoes & parsley(both homegrown). Delish. So good that we had it again tonight. (Always makes enough for a leftover day)
Happy Shark week all. I'm about to watch this over hyped phelps vs. white shark
nonsense. And I love every second!


----------



## geek

Something is "brewing" here today.....
My daughter has like 15 kids coming over, I hope I make these burgers the right way as well as the pre seasoned ribs from Costco. [emoji4]


----------



## ceeaton

Ham on the grill, mac-n-cheese in the oven. Served with some cauliflower on the side. Plan on making some ham salad with the leftovers (should be a few pounds worth since the chunk 'o ham is 10 lbs).


----------



## Kraffty

Man, now I'm craving some mac and cheese, just doesn't fit into our weeknight dinner routine though, maybe Sunday night. Looks good,
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Something is "brewing" here today.....
> My daughter has like 15 kids coming over, I hope I make these burgers the right way as well as the pre seasoned ribs from Costco. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 37897
> 
> View attachment 37898
> 
> View attachment 37899
> 
> View attachment 37900



Well, I guess we can say Varis is a charcoal man now.


----------



## geek

Not yet...I really need to watch some videos on best way to cook the ribs..... [emoji23]

I can tell I jumped the gun with the ribs, my wife makes them much better in the oven...lol


----------



## geek

Other pics


----------



## ceeaton

Nice set of storms came through, poured again like yesterday but only 1/2 inch or so. Used the time to finish up the chicken fajitas I'm donating to our Church youth program (my daughter requested them). They are attending a weekend where they sleep in tents in a field and worship God with a thousand other teenagers. They love it and we have adult chaperones who love it too ( http://snlym.com/events-ministries/impact/ ). Marinated the chicken overnight, grilled after I finished the ham. Also made up a small batch of ham salad for my breakfast/lunch/dinner tomorrow. Nothing like 500+ mg of salt to get your morning moving in the right direction.

On a side note found out my oldest Son becomes the property of the US Air Force on October 3rd. Best news of all is he got his top job choice (wants to be a jet engine mechanic). That gives me two more months to get some heavy duty projects done around the house. Very proud of him and his life choices.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did a simple flat iron steak last night with Montreal seasoning. Steamed broccoli tossed with pesto and garden salad.


----------



## ibglowin

3-2-1 for the St Louis Style Ribs

2-2-1 for the Baby Backs.

All cooked at 225F

First number is hours on the grill over open indirect heat (flip half way through)

Second number is hours on the grill wrapped in aluminum foil (to steam and breakdown the meat or tenderize)

Last number is hour on the grill to firm up the outside bark. This might only take 20-30 min if the ribs are fall off the bone tender, you don't want to dry them out too much at this point.

Sauce always on the side! 



geek said:


> Not yet...I really need to watch some videos on best way to cook the ribs..... [emoji23]
> 
> I can tell I jumped the gun with the ribs, my wife makes them much better in the oven...lol


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> 3-2-1 for the St Louis Style Ribs
> 
> 2-2-1 for the Baby Backs.
> 
> All cooked at 225F
> 
> First number is hours on the grill over open indirect heat (flip half way through)
> 
> Second number is hours on the grill wrapped in aluminum foil (to steam and breakdown the meat or tenderize)
> 
> Last number is hour on the grill to firm up the outside bark. This might only take 20-30 min if the ribs are fall off the bone tender, you don't want to dry them out too much at this point.
> 
> Sauce always on the side!



Ha, very good notes Mike, I should've asked 2 days ago 

Will definitely keep this in mind and will try again. That makes sense. What my wife does in the oven is that she cooks the ribs covered so the meat soften up, this may be for like 2 hours give or take depending on temp (I think she puts it at 325 degrees), the ribs will cook and then she removes the cover and leaves it open for about less than an hour to get them crispy.

I'm definitely trying this in the Performer next time but I know she will tell me she can cook it in less time


----------



## geek

BTW - I have a friend in the island who knows and cooks a lot of steaks and he always tells me the meat needs to be hydrated through the process, I think he uses some sort of dry and liquid seasoning.


----------



## ibglowin

I use a pan of water on the lower grill in my Kamodo to keep things "moist".

Tell your Esposa "slow, low and steady wins the race"!




geek said:


> BTW - I have a friend in the island who knows and cooks a lot of steaks and he always tells me the meat needs to be hydrated through the process, I think he uses some sort of dry and liquid seasoning.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I use a pan of water on the lower grill in my Kamodo to keep things "moist".
> 
> Tell your Esposa "slow, low and steady wins the race"!



I just saw a guy on Youtube using a pan of water for the moist and he also says to maintain the temperature inside the grill.

As far as the esposa goes, yes, that's the key


----------



## Kraffty

I have a variation on the ribs but it really sounds like a hybrid of the two. I cut 2 racks in half and coat them with a dry rub. Fit them slightly overlapping in a disposable foil pan approx 9x12x4. Add about 1 cup of chicken stock and layer slices of onion over the top. Cover with foil, poke a few tiny holes and cook in the grill for a couple of hours at 200-225. After that take off the foil and lean the rib up around the edges of the pan so they're standing mostly vertical, pour a half and half mixture of BBQ sauce and beer in the pan about 2 cups, and continue to cook, basting every 15 mins or so until sauce is gone and meat almost falling off bones. This takes about 4 hours and ends up with a glossy coating. There are so many ways of getting to the same place. I'd also suggest looking up Adam Perry Lang and his bbq books, awesome recipes and great Sauces and rubs available from him.

Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

That's it! I'm doing ribs this weekend!


----------



## Kraffty

everyone seems proud and wants to brag about their skills... no matter the level...


----------



## Johnd

My baby back procedure on my Primo is a slight variation of the @ibglowin method. 1-3-1, first hour is for smoking (purportedly, meat can't absorb any more smoke once it hits 140F), up to 3 hours foiled, one hour for barking and saucing. 

Regardless of your procedure, get some smoke on 'em while they are cool, foil them until they are tender, finish them uncovered in the end, all slow and low, you'll amaze and astound your friends and family............


----------



## ceeaton

Varis,

I use this method but with the 3-2-1 and foil for the "2" part ( http://virtualweberbullet.com/best-ribs-in-the-universe-by-mike-scrutchfield.html ) and usually a St Louis style cut of ribs. They have a really detailed 3-2-1 proceedure if you go up a level on that website ( http://virtualweberbullet.com/cook.html#pork ), but they cook at 275*F which is a bit high. This of course is for a charcoal smoker, but it will give you a good idea how to get started (has a water pan too which I usually add a water/cider vinegar concoction with some added flavorings, like garlic and some more garlic).


----------



## dralarms

Craig, 

Why add flavoring to the water pan?


----------



## Kraffty

I forgot that I do the same as craig, don't know if it really adds anything or not but how can extra aromatics be bad. I generally add wine/beer, slices of citrus, slices of onion and lots of garlic. In addition I throw in handfuls of fresh rosemary, thyme, oregano from the garden. I know it smells wonderful as it cooks down.

Mike


----------



## ceeaton

dralarms said:


> Craig,
> 
> Why add flavoring to the water pan?





Kraffty said:


> I forgot that I do the same as craig, don't know if it really adds anything or not but how can extra aromatics be bad. I generally add wine/beer, slices of citrus, slices of onion and lots of garlic. In addition I throw in handfuls of fresh rosemary, thyme, oregano from the garden. I know it smells wonderful as it cooks down.
> 
> Mike


Agree with Mike. It adds subtle flavors. Now if you slather it with a really strong bbq sauce, you probably won't notice it. I think it is a holdover from doing beer can chickens where I tend not to overdo the dry rub, I think the water additives do steam into the meat (used to put dry rub in a beer can along with the beer I didn't drink that went up the open end of the chicken (known in my house as the hooter)).


----------



## GreginND

Eating from my garden tonight. Yellow beet curry, fresh fava beans, cucumber and radish salad.


----------



## sour_grapes

Those fava beans look "to die for." Don't let my wife see them -- she'd be leaving a physicist for a chemist in no time flat!


----------



## Kraffty

GreginND said:


> Eating from my garden tonight. Yellow beet curry, fresh fava beans, cucumber and radish salad.
> 
> Greg, recipe for yellow beet curry please. I've never heard of such a thing but love yellow beets AND love Curry.
> Thanks, Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Did some boneless, skinless breasts and thighs last night. Used up some leftover 'butt rub' from my last pork shoulder. Plain old salad on the side.


----------



## GreginND

Kraffty said:


> GreginND said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eating from my garden tonight. Yellow beet curry, fresh fava beans, cucumber and radish salad.
> 
> Greg, recipe for yellow beet curry please. I've never heard of such a thing but love yellow beets AND love Curry.
> Thanks, Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, dear. You know I just cook and don't think about recipes. So, amounts? Who knows. I'll try to estimate it.
> 
> 4-5 good sized beets cut into cubes
> 1 large onion chopped
> 5-6 cloves garlic chopped
> 1-2 inches of ginger, chopped
> 3-4 jalapeños, sliced lengthwise in quarters. You can seed if you want or not.
> 1 tbsp cumin seed
> 1 tbsp brown mustard seeds
> 1 tbsp urid dal (optional)
> 1/2 cup peanuts
> 2-3 dried red chilis
> 1 tbsp tumeric
> 2 tbsp your favorite curry powder
> 1/4 cup of lemon juice
> ~2 cups of veggie broth or other liquid of your choice
> 1 can coconut milk
> 2 tbsp creamy peanut butter
> cilantro for garnish
> 
> Heat a large heavy pot and add a 2 tbsp oil. Add peanuts followed by mustard, cumin and urid. Fry in oil for a minute or two until they start to toast and the mustard seeds have popped. Add dried chilis and fry for a few seconds. Add jalapeños, garlic, ginger and onions. Fry for a few minutes and then add the beets. Continue stir frying for a few minutes. Add coconut milk, lemon juice and broth to just cover the beets. Stir in peanut butter. Cover and simmer 15-20 minutes until everything is well cooked together. Salt and pepper to taste. Garnish with fresh cilantro.
Click to expand...


----------



## Boatboy24

I've got some center cut pork loin 'chops' soaking in this:


----------



## Kraffty

Thanks Greg, I'll give it a shot in the next few weeks and report back,
Mike


----------



## ceeaton

Two older kids out of the mix for a few days, so it was a free for all for dinner. Had two green peppers hanging out in the fridge that looked like they needed a job, so put them to work. Stuffed peppers, yum!


----------



## Rodnboro

geek said:


> I just saw a guy on Youtube using a pan of water for the moist and he also says to maintain the temperature inside the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the esposa goes, yes, that's the key




Apple juice in the pan also works well for pork.


----------



## Rodnboro

Wing night last night. Flavors include: Plain, Korean, Apricot Sriracha, Hot Honey Mustard, Hawaiian Spice, and Classic Buffalo.


----------



## Boatboy24

Molasses brined chops (and chicken for the little lady), 'confetti' corn (first time using the side burner on the 'new' Genesis), and some angel hair tossed w/ parsley, parm, EVOO and lemon zest.


----------



## ibglowin

Haven't posted in awhile so here it is. Grilled Chicken Teriyaki finished with a little "Saigon Sizzle" sauce on top. Served on a bed of Yakisoba noodles with fresh veggies. Paired really well with this wine!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Haven't posted in awhile so here it is. Grilled Chicken Teriyaki finished with a little "Saigon Sizzle" sauce on top. Served on a bed of Yakisoba noodles with fresh veggies.



That looks incredibly tender. Thanks for making me hungry just before I go to bed!

That'll teach me to not surf at bed-time.


----------



## JohnT

Each year, I go to this 4 day/3 night blues festival. It is such a blast! 
I go with a great bunch of folks, camp (or should I say GLAMP), listen to great music, drink too much wine, and eat fantastic food! 

Just before the event, my father passed away. Since everyone was counting on me for food and a number of other things, I ended up going for one night only. 

We each take turns on the meals. Every one said that I hit it out of the park with my BBQ brazed brisket and awesome tater salad.

For the brisket, I dry rubbed with a Hungarian dry rub mix, and let that sit over night. I then added a bottle of white wine, honey, garlic, worchestershire sauce, and two rings of smoked sausage to the roasting pan. Covered it up tight with tine foil, then put in the oven for 5 hours and 275.

After letting it cool, I placed the brisket/sausage into a large ziplock, and the liquid into a Tupperware container. It then sat in the fridge all ready to go to the camp site. 

When ready for dinner, I put the meat and liquid into a double thick roasting pan, then placed that onto the charcoal hibatchi. I simmered it for 30 minutes, then placed all of the meat onto the grill, and slathered with BBQ sauce. It was tender, moist, and simply AWESOME!!! 

Here is a pick of it on the grill. Sorry, this is the only one I took.


----------



## sour_grapes

Sorry for your loss, John.


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night, .............


----------



## sour_grapes

That looks fantastic, Mike.

For me, all on the Weber: lamb chops (coriander, fennel, rosemary); corn grilled on the cob, then cut OFF the cob (cumin, butter, garlic); and broccoli, steamed, then grilled (olive oil, garlic, and something I have forgotten!).


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Friday night, .............



Papa Murphy's?


----------



## ibglowin

Tweaked PM's!

I added fresh baby portobellos and green chile to the Hawaiian and then baby bello's, kalamata olives, chèvre and a fresh home grown jalapeño and fresh basil to the pepperoni and Italian sausage. Washed down really well with a bottle of my 2013 Toscana de Roja (Sangiovese Super Tuscan).






Boatboy24 said:


> Papa Murphy's?


----------



## ceeaton

Thought I was going to have all tomorrow afternoon to smoke a chicken and watch it cook. But alas, have a cookout at another families house, which is fine, I have very few friends and most of them are my wife's friends. I'm not very sociable or talkative, just ask anyone who knows me. Anyhow, bought a chicken at Giant (~ 6 lbs) and cleaner 'er up, added some oil and fajita rub. Got the bullet going using the minion method and some pecan wood. Weber's site aims for about 3 1/2 to 4 hours, so should be done around 5:30 pm if I run it around 225-250*F. Yard smells nice, trying to smoke my wife off the porch (she's studying at her "normal" spot, the smoker is close to where I'm standing to take the picture, with the wind blowing towards her). No reason to make her move other than for the fun of it, marital bliss at its finest!


----------



## ceeaton

About to take it off, it's finished. Barb making some smashed taters and some green beans I picked the other day before the rain. Simple healthy meal, if we don't eat too much. Also had a glass of the Dornfelder as I was racking (before Kmeta) and it is really shaping up to be a nice dark dry red wine (NDDRW).


----------



## Ajmassa

Worked late, and the girls are out for the night so I'm indulging a little. When people speak of "best cheesesteak" do not get caught up in the Pats and Genos hype. Steves Prince of Steaks is less crowded and is always amazing--I say the best. This is American witout. I am a loyal subject to the Prince!
hopefully this second attempt is not upside down.


----------



## ceeaton

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Worked late, and the girls are out for the night so I'm indulging a little. When people speak of "best cheesesteak" do not get caught up in the Pats and Genos hype. Steves Prince of Steaks is less crowded and is always amazing--I say the best. This is American without. I am a loyal subject to the Prince hopefully this second attempt is not upside down.


Fries look pretty good too! Is there some gravy on the fries??


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Tweaked PM's!




Oh, did you sub out the yeast on the crust for BM45?


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa5983 said:


> When people speak of "best cheesesteak" do not get caught up in the Pats and Genos hype.



I agree with you there, but in a slightly different way. No argument that The Prince offers mighty fine fare. But my argument is that nearly _every_ local mom and pop pizza shop delivers a better-than-decent cheesesteak. Not that I have never had a bad steak, but the differences are generally pretty small. So when people travel to Philly and ask me where they should get their steak, I tell 'em to just take a chance on whatever local shop they come across.



ceeaton said:


> Fries look pretty good too! Is there some gravy on the fries??



I'm thinking that is some whiz.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I'm thinking that is some whiz.



Never considered that, but upon applying some thought, you are probably correct. I went to Dickinson in Carlisle PA, and we had the Hamilton (aka. the Milt (letters blew off the building during Hurricane Agnes in 1972)), and the standard order was a Hotchee-burger special with 1/2 fries and 1/2 rings with gravy on the fries ( https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...nWidth=50&cnt=30&offset=-1&filter=7&autoplay= ). So I naturally thought of gravy, not whiz. My bad.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> (aka. the Milt (letters blew off the building during Hurricane Agnes in 1972)



We were on a family vacation when Agnes blew through, so I didn't get to see it.  We came home to lots of downed limbs and damaged trees. We had a plum tree in the backyard, and that blew only 1/2 over, so it remained growing at a 45 degree angle. We were very simian and arboreal in those days, but the slant made climbing that particular tree VERY easy!


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> I agree with you there, but in a slightly different way. No argument that The Prince offers mighty fine fare. But my argument is that nearly _every_ local mom and pop pizza shop delivers a better-than-decent cheesesteak. Not that I have never had a bad steak, but the differences are generally pretty small. So when people travel to Philly and ask me where they should get their steak, I tell 'em to just take a chance on whatever local shop they come across.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that is some whiz.




The guilt just hit me like a ton of bricks as I woke up on the couch with empty cheesesteak wrappers discarded on the table. Having a flashback to my early 20's. 
Yep, that was whiz on the fries Craig. Steves is like the Soup Nazi. Cash only. 2 separate ordering windows: cheesesteak only, and then everything else. And just 2 options for cheese. Whiz or American. And they are very particular about ordering properly. Whiz wit, American witout etc.. Open till 3 am! 
Pizza shop steaks are usually on point I agree. And about half the price too. Very rare to get a subpar steak here.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa5983 said:


> 2 separate ordering windows: cheesesteak only, and then everything else. And just 2 options for cheese. Whiz or American. And they are very particular about ordering properly. Whiz wit, American witout etc..



For years in my early 20's, I carried a Clark DeLeon article in my wallet that explained the proper ordering protocol ("cheese wit," "Steak witout," etc.) He described taking an out-of-town friend to Pat's, and the friend asked "What 'wit'?" In Clark's telling, the counter person turned to the other workers and said "We got another one, fellas." Then all the workers went up to the window and yelled at the guy "Wit onions, stooopid!" Then they went back to work.


----------



## ibglowin

Ohhh Myyy.......... LOL

So found this at Costco yesterday. "Prime" Whole Briskett for $3.99lb. Not sure what truck it fell out the back of...... "Choice" Brisket is $5.99lb at the local Smith's (Kroger). Tossed into the freezer for another weekend. This will be an all day affair on the Pit Boss with a 5:00AM start, maybe even earlier.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Ohhh Myyy.......... LOL
> 
> So found this at Costco yesterday. "Prime" Whole Briskett for $3.99lb. Not sure what truck it fell out the back of...... "Choice" Brisket is $5.99lb at the local Smith's (Kroger). Tossed into the freezer for another weekend. This will be an all day affair on the Pit Boss with a 5:00AM start, maybe even earlier.



That's large enough you could take a small hunk of it and make some basturma (pastrami). I'm thinking of making some if I can find the right cut of meat. Briskett is used in mom-n-pop delicatessens, bottom round in grocery deli sections. Just need to rub and let it marinate in it's juices for 3-5 days. I've done 7 days and it is heavenly. Smoke cook on low all day, yum. I just don't have a meat slicer anymore, so gotta use a knife (hard on my hands with arthritis starting up).


----------



## Boatboy24

I don't know how Costco sells those Prime briskets for so little, but they are ubiquitous.


----------



## ibglowin

Tonight was a cold Summer Salad night. Picked up some nice claw crab meat on our Costco run yesterday. Just a simple salad of iceberg lettuce, fresh tomatoes, hard boiled eggs and the crab meat with a ho-made dressing of mayo, chili ketchup, horseradish sauce and fresh black pepper. Went down well with a nice Domaine de Bendel French Rose'


----------



## sour_grapes

DW and I had a couple of lovely single ladies over, and I made a BBQ feast. I did an all-day chuck roast (with foil in the middle of the day) with simple seasonings. I made charred corn on the cob, served with a large dollop of an aioli made with charred corn, charred scallions, ho-made mayonnaise, roasted guajillo and chipotle peppers (roughly following this recipe). A guest brought small eggplants, so they went on the grill with olive oil. Also, a green salad with ho-made thyme/lemon/EVOO dressing. I also took the beef juices from the foil and threw together a BBQ sauce (juices, cider vinegar, garlic, ketchup, sugar, soy, hot sauce, some dry rub...). One of the guests brought a lovely sourdough bread from a local farmers' market. Yum!

The chuck turned out a _little_ dry, at least on the less-marbled muscles, but altogether quite nice.


----------



## Boatboy24

Freezer/pantry diving tonight (again). Found some BSB's and will season them up "Italian Style" with some dried oregano and basil, S&P, garlic and onion powder and parsley. A quick grill on the Genesis. Will toss some Penne with EVOO, Parm, S&P and lemon zest. I'll find some kind of veg in the fridge, I'm sure.

Dreaming about Mike's crab salad though.


----------



## ibglowin

That was a fantastic summer salad and so simple to make. We have enough Crab left over that we are going to have Brown-Butter Crab Roll's with the rest of it sometime later this week! 



Boatboy24 said:


> Dreaming about Mike's crab salad though.....


----------



## ibglowin

This I gotta see! 










Boatboy24 said:


> Found some BSB's and will season them up "Italian Style"......


----------



## sour_grapes

Thank goodness I am not the only one who was confused by "BSB."

For the curious, I think he meant "boneless, skinless (chicken) breasts."


----------



## sour_grapes

I had a hankering for salmon, hopefully steak style, and luckily my grocery store complied. So I grilled a mixture of wax beans and green beans (EVOO, fennel, and coriander), and some Yukon gold 'taters (seasoned with Montreal steak seasoning). The salmon was marinated in soy and lime, then cooked _hard_ on a really hot grill for 90 sec/side. I served it with some left-over ho-made aioli with guajillo chili peppers and charred scallions. Washed down with my Pinot Gris/Viognier 50/50 blend.


----------



## Boatboy24

That's a nice looking plate, Paul.


----------



## ceeaton

Starting the weekend smoking project. Bought a small flat of brisket at BJs this afternoon. Went to mix up the pastrami rub and noticed I didn't have any coriander or whole black pepper, so headed to the local Weis (closest store) to pick those up. Trimmed the underside of the brisket so I didn't have any fat more than 1/8" thick (per the Weber Virtual Bullet site). The rub recipe is from Steven Raichlen's BBQ Bible - Sauces, Rubs and Marinates book (page 29 for those who own it, if you don't it is well worth it, can still get it on Amazon, I think). On Saturday late morning I'll wash 'er up and soak it twice in some water (to remove extra salt), then smoke cook it at 225*F until an internal temperature of 165*F is reached, then wrap and rest it in a cooler for a few hours. I've done this in the past (a really long time ago) and served hot sandwiches at a party I was invited too, went over well but beer consumption spiked because of the saltiness of the Pastrami, so I hope the added soak may help this issue out. Only doing ~ 2lbs since it's been a while and I want to make sure my method is worth a larger cut of meat.

I'll update with more images on Saturday when I get the smoker going and the beer flowing.


----------



## Boatboy24

Waiting for the 2nd round of t-storms to pass (and hoping there's not another right behind it). We're doing 'Hawaiian' kebobs tonight. Chicken marinated in Soy Vey Island Teriyaki, along with some tomato, peppers, onion and of course, pineapple. I will glaze with a combo of the marinade, pineapple juice and honey. Paired off with some jasmine rice and LR Tempranillo Garnacha.


----------



## ibglowin

Made the Brown Butter Crab Rolls tonight to use up the rest of the crab we bought. Dayum. I stopped myself at two as they are really rich (and tasty). Paired really well with a glass (or two) of "Why Am I Mr. Pink" Rose'


----------



## Boatboy24

A couple pics of the finished kebabs. Not that they measure up to the brown butter crab rolls...


----------



## ibglowin

Double "like" button! 



Boatboy24 said:


> A couple pics of the finished kebabs. Not that they measure up to the brown butter crab rolls...


----------



## sour_grapes

I rather liked tonight's meal, but perhaps it does not measure up to the above.

Spoiler alert: butter was harmed in the making of this meal. I made a medley of green beans and wax beans, sauteed then braised with scallions and sherry. I made a large batch of Peruvian beans, seasoned with lots of butter, olive oil, garlic, lemon thyme, and lemon zest. The protein was _sole meunière_, seasoned with lots of black pepper and fennel, dredged in flour, fried to a golden crisp in butter, then served (obviously) with a sauce of lemon juice, parsley, and _lots of butter_. This was all washed down with my WE Eclipse Pinot Gris.


----------



## Boatboy24

@sour_grapes: my mouth is watering after reading that.


----------



## ibglowin

Wallymart in Chesapeake, VA........


----------



## ibglowin

Word Porn me thinks! 



Boatboy24 said:


> @sour_grapes: my mouth is watering after reading that.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Wallymart in Chesapeake, VA........



ehhh???
Is that the same unit you have and the unit from Costco??


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Wallymart in Chesapeake, VA........



Only two and a half hours away...


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty much. I got the K24 and that is a K22 (24" diameter vs 22" diameter)



geek said:


> ehhh???
> Is that the same unit you have and the unit from Costco??


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Word Porn me thinks!



That gives the expression "Talk dirty to me" a whole new interpretation.


----------



## ceeaton

Showed my true laziness today, used pre-made crusts for the pizza. First one is a Gluten Free with half hot italian sausage for Son #2 (in age, not postition).
Number two were two pizzas using pre-made Brooklyn crusts.
Last one is an updated picture of the pastrami getting better and better in the back part of the fridge. Will attack that project tomorrow morning for some Pastrami sandwiches at lunch (maybe even a ruben sandwich). Assuming I don't stay up too late tipping carboys or cows or something.

BTW, fridge smells awesome to me, not real great reviews from the "girls" in the family. Must be vampires or something.


----------



## sour_grapes

Had three guests over, more than I was anticipating when I planned dinner, so I supplemented the Cafe Zuni Chicken that I was planning with some ribs. Cafe Zuni chicken relies on dry-brining a small bird, drying in the fridge, then hitting it on an oven on full whack to crisp up the skin. I went the recipe one better by using my Weber, on indirect heat, as hot as I could get it (~600F). 
As I say, I realized I needed more protein, so added a rack of ribs. However, I could not get started until too late in the day, so these were NOT fall-off-the-bone tender. They were fine, no, they were _good_ even, but not perfect. In addition to my Weber, I have a cheap charcoal/propane cabinet smoker. I rarely use it, as it is very leaky and hence very hard to control temperatures on. Instead, I usually smoke things on the grill. However, I made do, and it was okay. The ribs turned out a _little_ toothy, although they had a nice smoke ring. I used charcoal (some lump and some briquettes), propane, and (soaked) cherry wood, but I just did not have enough time or enough control to get them tender. (I went 2-0.75-1.)

Also made creamy polenta with gorgonzola, and grilled asparagus (EVOO, coriander, fennel). I also baked the tartlets you see in the picture below, then wrapped them and put them in a plastic clamshell container.... (Yeah, right! A guest brought desert).

Sorry for the blurry pictures. Blame the wine. Speaking of which, we washed this down with: (1) my WE Eclipse Pinot Gris (2) a WTSO special Cotes de Ventoux Grenache/Syrah/Carignan blend. All very nice.


----------



## geek

Chinese and cheapo hard pink Lemonade wine.


----------



## ceeaton

Made two rather thin london broil cuts by my Son's request for his b-day dinner. Did them hot and fast, still got a little overdone for me, but by marinating overnight they were still very tender when cut on the bias. Also took off the pastrami experiment and rested in a cooler for a few hours, outside pieces are very spicy, but oldest Son looked at me and said "tastes like pastrami to me". Was amazed how much it shrunk during the cooking procees. Will have to do a larger piece next time.


----------



## Kraffty

It's been hot here for the past 3 weeks, we wanted a comfort food meal but I didn't want to heat the house so I threw everything on the gas grill. Meatloaf, mashed potatoes and green beans. worked out great! The best part is leftover Meatloaf sandwiches next week.
Mike


----------



## geek

Any tips from the pros for a good cooking of chicken breast on the charcoal grill? Lol [emoji23]


----------



## ibglowin

Got "Q" ?


----------



## Merrywine

Hot lobster roll with slaw.


----------



## ibglowin

2-2-1 Baby Back's. "Sause" on the side! LOL


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> 2-2-1 Baby Back's. "Sause" on the side! LOL



Yum! Good and tender, you know you got em on the ropes when the ribs are poking out the sides and they separate when you move them, good looking vittles!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Any tips from the pros for a good cooking of chicken breast on the charcoal grill? Lol [emoji23]



Hot and fast! Take 'em off at 155F and let them coast to 160+.


----------



## ibglowin

That two hour wrap made them fall off the bone tender. I was lifting them out of the foil and back to the smoker to tighten up the bark a little and they just kept breaking apart. They only needed a few minutes on the grill to finish and they were done. Leftovers all week!

I snagged these for $2.29/lb! 



Johnd said:


> Yum! Good and tender, you know you got em on the ropes when the ribs are poking out the sides and they separate when you move them, good looking vittles!


----------



## ibglowin

If you cut into them (thickest part) and see pink they are not done and need to go back on the grill!



geek said:


> Any tips from the pros for a good cooking of chicken breast on the charcoal grill? Lol [emoji23]


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> That two hour wrap made them fall off the bone tender. I was lifting them out of the foil and back to the smoker to tighten up the bark a little and they just kept breaking apart. They only needed a few minutes on the grill to finish and they were done. Leftovers all week!
> 
> I snagged these for $2.29/lb!



That's a super price, see them around there every so often and always stick a few racks in the freezer. 

A few years back I found a really long set of BBQ tongs that get under and grab the whole rack, makes handling them in one piece a whole lot easier.


----------



## geek

The St Louis ribs were done inside in the oven, raining here a lot.
Plus salad with avocados


----------



## ibglowin

Cooked in the oven.........?

Get a rope! 

They make these cool things called "umbrellas" and "patio covers"..... 



geek said:


> The St Louis ribs were done inside in the oven, raining here a lot.


----------



## Boatboy24

Been moving so fast the last few days that Taco Tuesday came on Monday.


----------



## ibglowin

It's that time of year again...... When "Santa Squash" goes office to office dropping off all of the extra 800lbs of squash they didn't realize would grow from a single squash plant! 

What to do with a ginormous white pattypan squash....... What did we do B4 the Google? Stuffed Pattypan Squash to the rescue!

Actually turned out darn tasty! I think the bacon crumbles, bread crumbs and parmesan cheese helped a lot! LOL Its a meal in a vegetable!


----------



## semenn

What can be more delicious shish kebab for dinner and eggs with tomatoes for breakfast.


----------



## ceeaton

Cooler today than a normal August day, so fired up the oven and made some Lasagna. Half was with spinach (right side of image), other half without. Birthday boy got a GF Spinach Lasagna (Annie's) that he really likes. Put leftovers in individual serving containers, so lunch is set for me the rest of the week, yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

semenn said:


> What can be more delicious shish kebab for dinner



Shish kebab on on open fire with some nice skewers. 

But you already have that covered. 

Nice eats!


----------



## ceeaton

Got too many maters? Make some tomato salsa! This recipe is based on an old Bobby Flay cooked salsa recipe. Maters, red onion, jalapenos, bell pepper, garlic, fresh cilantro, oregano and lime juice. I added some grilled vidalia onion for sweetness and grilled green tomato for some tartness. Tomatoes were some Early Girls, Better Bush and Supremo (paste) from Park seeds. All my plants are having blight issues from the wet summer, though the fruit so far is very good. Will probably head towards more expensive Burpee seeds next year.


----------



## ibglowin

Taco Tuesday was a day late.......


----------



## J-Hat

geek said:


> Any tips from the pros for a good cooking of chicken breast on the charcoal grill? Lol [emoji23]




Brine and take it off right before it gets to 165 so it doesn't dry out.


----------



## Boatboy24

Shrimp taco salad with creamy cilantro dressing. Used this recipe, but took out the rice. Added in Romaine, cukes and orange pepper. 

http://gimmedelicious.com/2017/07/06/healthy-shrimp-taco-bowls-with-creamy-cilantro-sauce/

Under the shrimp and beans in that 2nd pic is a whole lot of veggie goodness. Forgot to take a pick once it was mixed up with the dressing drizzled over. Oh well. It was really simple and really good. Give it a try.


----------



## ceeaton

Hmmm, tacos sound good for tomorrow, just don't know if I'll go as fancy as you two did...

Both dishes look delicious!


----------



## ibglowin

Only Jim's was fancy IMHO, I tried to go "fancy" and buy the Old El Paso "Bold" Stand Up Shells LOL







They were sealed in a box, then sealed in a metallic bag of sorts for extra protection. When opened every single shell was broken into multiple pieces.... 

So we had basically tostada's and broken ones at that. 



ceeaton said:


> Hmmm, tacos sound good for tomorrow, just don't know if I'll go as fancy as you two did...
> 
> Both dishes look delicious!


----------



## GreginND

When life gives you beets, I make curry.


----------



## ibglowin

Bratwurst Wednesday has been moved to Thursday!


----------



## Boatboy24

Ribeye cap steak in the sous vide at 128 for about 2 hours. Thunderstorms kept me inside so I gave it the cast iron treatment. Whipped up a little rub w/ some random ingredients: SPOG, oregano, thyme and a little smoked paprika. EVOO and butter in the very hot pan. When the steaks were off to rest, I put some zucchini and broccolini in the pan to sautée. And of course, the obligatory tots. Paired up with the best $8 wine out there: CC Grand Estates Cabernet.


----------



## Rodnboro

ibglowin said:


> Only Jim's was fancy IMHO, I tried to go "fancy" and buy the Old El Paso "Bold" Stand Up Shells LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were sealed in a box, then sealed in a metallic bag of sorts for extra protection. When opened every single shell was broken into multiple pieces....
> 
> So we had basically tostada's and broken ones at that.




When we go the cheap taco route, we don't even try the shells. We buy a big bag of nachos and do it that way.


----------



## ibglowin

Not a fitting wine for that steak! LOL





Boatboy24 said:


> Ribeye cap steak in the sous vide at 128 for about 2 hours. Thunderstorms kept me inside so I gave it the cast iron treatment. Whipped up a little rub w/ some random ingredients: SPOG, oregano, thyme and a little smoked paprika. EVOO and butter in the very hot pan. When the steaks were off to rest, I put some zucchini and broccolini in the pan to sautée. And of course, the obligatory tots. Paired up with the best $8 wine out there: CC Grand Estates Cabernet.


----------



## Boatboy24

Moving day is in about two weeks for my parents. So the fam is getting together over there tonight for 'The Last Supper'.  I made up some fresh salsa and guac to bring.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks legit! 



Boatboy24 said:


> Moving day is in about two weeks for my parents. So the fam is getting together over there tonight for 'The Last Supper'.  I made up some fresh salsa and guac to bring.


----------



## ceeaton

Was expecting it to be a rain-out today but nothing so far. Actually feels like summer for a change. A line of storms is about an hour away, so my choice of making a sauce/ragù from my garden tomatoes was probably a good call. I follow (pretty closely for me) a recipe from Gary Ibsen's _The Great Tomato book_, page 106 (if you have the book) from Joan Nielson. First image shows sweating the veges, second is adding the beef (yes, not ground fowl) and eventually red wine (added some Cab Sauv), last one was adding back in the fresh tomato sauce. Will have to cook down for a few more hours, so plan on drinking a few beverages and watching the extra moisture evaporate. Will serve with a salad, grilled green tomatoes and some home made garlic bread. Maybe even a few yellow waxed beans if I venture into the yard before the storms hit.

Edit: Yikes, watch what you wish for...tornado on the ground about 35 miles north of me. Intense line of storms will hit us within the hour. Guess I'll stay in the safety of my basement with a small cooler of beer


----------



## geek

Life is good.....


----------



## Rodnboro

Boatboy24 said:


> Moving day is in about two weeks for my parents. So the fam is getting together over there tonight for 'The Last Supper'.  I made up some fresh salsa and guac to bring.




That guacamole looks great!


----------



## Boatboy24

Cedar planked salmon and jasmine rice. Note: no vegetables were harmed during the preparation or consumption of this meal.


----------



## ceeaton

Some top round done slowly on the grill (garlic, kosher salt, pepper, rosemary and garlic rub overnight). Paired with some twice baked taters and broccoli. Little more done than I like it but it was very tender, and the 3.5 lb roast was all gone by the end of the meal, no leftovers tomorrow


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Cedar planked salmon and jasmine rice. Note: no vegetables were harmed during the preparation or consumption of this meal.



Hey, parsley is a vegetable!! 

Your "No vegetables...." line made me snort. (We often use a similar construction, although it is usually "Much XXX _was_ harmed...." XXX is usually "garlic" or "butter.")


----------



## sour_grapes

I am not making it, but it looks like I am having:


Moroccan red lentil stew
Saffron rice
focaccia bread
roasted root vegetables

Probably more, but I am not sure.

Edit: Ahh, the additional items were hummus, feta cheese, and a really spicy sauce.


----------



## Kraffty

We had a BBQ saturday night but I started friday afternoon with a homemade rub on a half a brisket. Put it in the smoker at 5:00 pm friday and cooked at about 200 till Noon on Saturday. Made a homemade BBQ sauce with all these ingredients and pot lucked the pasta and veggies and fruit. It's the longest smoke I've done so far and absolutely the best brisket I've made so far. Rub and Sauce from Adam Perry Lang recipes. Served with my 16 Pinot Rose and my 14 Pinot. Side note: I'm working kind of one handed today, those nice looking Henkel Knives hanging on the wall are about 15 years old now, sharpened and steeled regularly and they have, up until last night, never misbehaved or attacked me. I was cutting up tomatoes for tacos and somehow let my left thumb zig when it should have zagged. Luckily my bone and thumbnail stopped the blade. At least my respect level is back up to where it should be and no real serious damage was done, just real tender.
Mike


----------



## geek

Chicken breasts and pork chops, testing 1,2,3 [emoji4]


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks like you're getting the hang of it, Varis.


----------



## ibglowin

Sing it with me! 

Weeknight anniversary dinner. Music courtesy of Peyton Manning.  

Paired really well with this wine!


----------



## Kraffty

That is a seriously good looking chicken dish!
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

First crack at the ho-made Chicken Parm. It did not disappoint! 



Kraffty said:


> That is a seriously good looking chicken dish!
> Mike


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks like you're getting the hang of it, Varis.



Still need to manage the moist, chicken and chops were still dehydrated a bit and not as soft/juice as I wanted, but hey everyone starts somewhere....


----------



## ibglowin

You have a digital meat probe of any kind? Even a cheap one ($10) will help you know when to pull the meat off and not over cook it which is what dry's it out.



geek said:


> Still need to manage the moist, chicken and chops were still dehydrated a bit and not as soft/juice as I wanted, but hey everyone starts somewhere....


----------



## geek

Not yet.
I started with a very hot grill, then closed like vents like 3/4 and kept the temp in the 250F or so.


----------



## ibglowin

How long did you cook for? Chicken will take longer usually esp breast (very thick). Bones can also suck up heat and make chicken cook slower. Pork Chops can be done real fast depending on the cook temp.



geek said:


> Not yet.
> I started with a very hot grill, then closed like vents like 3/4 and kept the temp in the 250F or so.


----------



## geek

Maybe like an hour or actually more.


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> Maybe like an hour or actually more.


 

That might be your problem. 250 is a little low for "grilling" but I would think if that is what your temp was and never got any higher you should have been able to cook the chops in 15-20 mins tops and the Chicken in 30-40 mins tops. If the fire went higher (hotter) that would certainly cut your cook time down.

Also you want to leave your vents open slightly otherwise your going to choke out your fire. Your bottom and top need to be dampened but not closed unless you are trying to put out your fire (done cooking and want to save your charcoal for another cook)


----------



## geek

Right, I didn't closed the vents completely but left them slightly open, both top and bottom, hence the temp went down. When I started the grill and it went full speed with the vents open the temp reached the 500F mark.


----------



## ibglowin

This is the only thing that would get me up at 5:30AM on my Friday off. Perfect day to smoke. 10lb (trimmed) Prime Brisket from Costco. Using Franklins secret brisket rub. Pecan and Apple on top of lump charcoal. 250F dome temp = 225F grate temp. BFF's coming over for dinner.


----------



## geek

That's perfect weather..!! 
Can't wait to see the final product..


----------



## ibglowin

Just hit the stall at 165F and wrapped in butcher paper. Looking good!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Right, I didn't closed the vents completely but left them slightly open, both top and bottom, hence the temp went down. When I started the grill and it went full speed with the vents open the temp reached the 500F mark.



That was boneless chicken, right? Hot and fast. 450-ish is good. 

Create a two zone fire: Put your coals on one side of the grill. That way, if you get flare ups, you have a safe zone. Sear the meat over the coals for a few minutes on each side. Then (if it isn't already done), move over to the safe zone to finish.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Just hit the stall at 165F and wrapped in butcher paper. Looking good!



What's your address again?


----------



## ibglowin

Anyone who's shows up for dinner won't be turned away! LOL Pulled just now after 10 hour cook time. Internal temp hit 200F on the meat, I unwrapped the butcher paper for a pic and then wrapped in foil and into the styrofoam cooler it went to rest until dinner time. Might have to dig around in the cellar for a big gun (or two) if this thing turned out half as good as I think it did. Its fall apart tender trying to pick it up off the grill and put it into foil. I think it might be a keeper!


----------



## jgmann67

Hmmmm... 1,800 miles. Only two full days of driving away.


----------



## J-Hat

geek said:


> Still need to manage the moist, chicken and chops were still dehydrated a bit and not as soft/juice as I wanted, but hey everyone starts somewhere....




A saltwater brine for a few hours (google time/lb I've only smoked whole birds) solves a lot of dehydration issues.


----------



## ceeaton

Traditional pizza day, only problem is it was raining too hard to stop and buy a pre-made crust (seriously, it was raining "buckets"). So went home and made a batch of dough, but it was 3 pm...I usually make the night before so I was worried how it would turn out. 

Cooked in a 450*F oven using the convection setting. Turned out pretty well, a bit chewy for me. Made one GF pizza for the GF kid with a premade crust. One for the general public, part with cheese only, part with pepperoni, part with red pepper from the garden and pepperoni. Mine had sauce made from the garden tomatoes a few nights ago, fresh garlic, red onion, fresh tomato, red pepper, a mixture of mozzarella and provolone, extra oregano, some shaker red pepper and some fat boy anchovies. Yummmers!

Hopefully hitting BJs tomorrow to forage for something to smoke on Sunday.


----------



## ibglowin

People wait in line for 4-5 hours for BBQ brisket from Franklin's in Austin.... LOL




jgmann67 said:


> Hmmmm... 1,800 miles. Only two full days of driving away.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Anyone who's shows up for dinner won't be turned away! LOL Pulled just now after 10 hour cook time. Internal temp hit 200F on the meat, I unwrapped the butcher paper for a pic and then wrapped in foil and into the styrofoam cooler it went to rest until dinner time. Might have to dig around in the cellar for a big gun (or two) if this thing turned out half as good as I think it did. Its fall apart tender trying to pick it up off the grill and put it into foil. I think it might be a keeper!



I'll be there as soon as we get the technology that can "beam" me there in a second or so. _Beam me to Mike's, Scotty..._


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> I'll be there as soon as we get the technology that can "beam" me there in a second or so. _Beam me to Mike's, Scotty..._




You can ride shotgun with me... the VDub has turbonium.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> You can ride shotgun with me... the VDub has turbonium.



Is your daughter going to let you borrow it?


----------



## geek

Antipasto, mama Mia, delicioso [emoji39]


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Antipasto, mama Mia, delicioso [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 38543



Methinks that's a good pairing.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Is your daughter going to let you borrow it?




My VDub... we have three in the family. But, only mine is turbo. The other two - non turbo 2.0L. 

I'm not saying that wouldn't look adorable though - two middle-aged dudes riding top down in a robin's egg blue convertible bug.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> My VDub... we have three in the family. But, only mine is turbo. The other two - non turbo 2.0L.
> 
> I'm not saying that wouldn't look adorable though - two middle-aged dudes riding top down in a robin's egg blue convertible bug.



...with the passenger sipping on a glass of very dark red wine... (enhances the egg blue color)

And I'm almost 55, I'm getting out of the realm of middle aged. I'm becoming older, soon to be of "advanced age". But my mental age is 19, or maybe 13, just ask my wife and kids (or better yet my sister, case closed).


----------



## ceeaton

Need some suggestions, please. 

Two of our four kids are not eating with us tonight (one working, one at Hershey Park). So it's me, my bride and the two boys. I'm making smoked salmon for the boys (not telling them until the last minute, they'll be ecstatic), and was thinking a chicken with basil based pesto meal. I'll charcoal grill the chicken breast before slicing and am about to make the pesto so it can "age" a bit in the fridge. Would you add other veges (I have a zucchini I just picked, lot's of maters and a few red/green peppers and some arugula I was going to add when making the pesto). I could grill the zucchini and smoke the peppers and add those? Just doesn't seem "fancy" enough since I'm sure we'll eat alone and enjoy a glass or three of wine, which we rarely get to do. Oh, my wife doesn't like "hot/spicy" very much, so I have to take that into consideration too.


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds like you have the making s for a nice summer salad!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Sounds like you have the making s for a nice summer salad!



So just do the chicken pesto straight up and a summer salad on the side....I'll have to do some bacon for bacon bits and whip up a batch of ho-made blue cheese dressing. Though a fresh Italian vinaigrette would probably pair better. Maybe I'll tip a carboy and we could serve it with some Pinot Grigio.


----------



## ceeaton

So, bought some basil in Hanover only to find plants for sale at the Weis in E. Berlin. So I picked the top half of the potted basil, potted it, then added the expensive stuff from the Giant in Hanover. Pesto turned out really well. Was strong enough I had problems detecting the charcoal flavor in the chicken. Used a red pepper and shallot plus the pesto. Was very flavorful (wifey had seconds which is always a good sign). Cut the piece of salmon in half and the boys devoured, along with some salad. No one left the table hungry or unhappy, and that is all I ever strive for. Tomorrow a beer can chicken on the smoker, sans the beer (needs to be Gluten Free).


----------



## Boatboy24

Just mixed up some of The Best Steak Marinade in Existence and have a flank steak soaking in it. We'll see if it stands up to its name.


----------



## ibglowin

Costco find yesterday. 26oz for $8.79. No sugar at all so I will be blending some in to cut the salt down. Number one seller on Amazon but a few reviews say it was too salty for them. Others say its great as is.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Costco find yesterday. 26oz for $8.79. No sugar at all so I will be blending some in to cut the salt down. Number one seller on Amazon but a few reviews say it was too salty for them. Others say its great as is.



I see a lot of butt in your future.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight I am serving short ribs and pork ribs, both done _sous vide_ for ~48 hours. But the interesting catch is that the heat source is geothermal water at 155F. I'm just letting the water flow into a cooler where I have the ribs stored; there is no temperature control, but the water is a steady 155. We'll see!


----------



## ibglowin

Hmmmmm........









sour_grapes said:


> Tonight I am serving short ribs and pork ribs, both done _sous vide_ for ~48 hours. But the interesting catch is that the heat source is geothermal water at 155F. I'm just letting the water flow into a cooler where I have the ribs stored; there is no temperature control, but the water is a steady 155. We'll see!


----------



## sour_grapes

While I reject and contemn your lack of faith in me (  ), I do thank you for reminding me to take a picture of this getup! I would have forgotten! I just stuck my camera in my pocket, and off to the hot springs I will go for the next meat-check!

I just decided (when it was nearly too late) to have blackeyed peas with chipotle, so I got that quick-soaking now.


----------



## Boatboy24

Are you camping, or do you have a hot spring near the house?


----------



## Kraffty

Short ribs and fresh corn. Used the smoker for 4 hours. Mike


----------



## ceeaton

Smoke cooked a chicken on the Weber bullet this afternoon. Bought some cheaper charcoal and paid for it later in the process. Was using the Minion method and it didn't keep a high enough temperature. Finished the chicken off on the grill, only took 15 more minutes but just a step I hadn't planned on. Made up some chicken sandwiches with maters and ranch dressing, some fries my wife baked in the oven, then a salad with lot's of tomatoes marinated in Italian dressing. Very nice Sunday meal. Burpppp, I think I'm rather full (of it).


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Are you camping, or do you have a hot spring near the house?



I went to the woods in Oregon to see the total eclipse tomorrow (smoke permitting). The hot springs were a nice perquisite!


----------



## Boatboy24

Boatboy24 said:


> Just mixed up some of The Best Steak Marinade in Existence and have a flank steak soaking in it. We'll see if it stands up to its name.



Best in existence? Maybe, maybe not. But it was really good.


----------



## ibglowin

I can't make out the grain on that steak for the life of me.....


----------



## sour_grapes

Here is the end result: pork ribs in foreground, beef short ribs behind (already slid off their bones and cut into chunks). Both were fall-off-the-bone tender. Not many good pix as I was fighting off the hungry hordes. Also showing what I washed this down with -- not bad for roughing it!


----------



## ibglowin

Hurry the "sale" ends this weekend!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Hurry the "sale" ends this weekend!



Maybe if you win the powerball you could buy us all a few...


----------



## ibglowin

So what's really for dinner tonight? Worked late this afternoon so pulled out the trusty Insta-Pot. Made Chicken Verde. Fully cooked/shredded fall apart chicken breast in 30 mins from start to finish. Like 5 ingredients in the recipe to boot. House/kitchen smells amazing.


----------



## ibglowin

Guess I will have to cancel my order. 7 QP, $21, one number matched...... 



ceeaton said:


> Maybe if you win the powerball you could buy us all a few...


----------



## ibglowin

Guess you really never can have enough "tools"..........


----------



## GreginND

From the garden kale, collard greens, onions, tomatoes, chilis cooked with garlic, cumin, Soy sauce and a few drops of liquid smoke for that bacony element. It was served atop a baked potato.


----------



## Boatboy24

Hodge podge of flavors last night. Burgers, Old Bay fries, and butternut squash 'noodles' sautéed with EVOO, honey, Chinese five spice and Sriracha.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am not sure what "hodge lodge" is, but it looks pretty good!

I am home from gallivanting about in the Oregon woods. Time for some real cooking! Just a simple, typical grilled meal: ribeye steak, corn on the cob, artichoke, and salad. First, I made the usual grilled corn, then cut it off the cob and mixed with cumin, garlic, and butter. I steamed artichokes, then finished them on the grill, and served with butter/lemon/garlic sauce. A side salad with EVOO, lemon juice, and tarragon was a nice addition. The star of the show was a decently thick (by the standards of my big-box grocery store) ribeye steak, dry brined, then grilled hard for 4' a side. I served this topped with some compound butter, and washed down with a Vino Nobile di Montepulciano.

Now if you will excuse me, it is a little chilly here in Milwaukee. I think I will go take a sauna!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I am not sure what "hodge lodge" is, but it looks pretty good!



Damn you, Autocorrect!!


----------



## ceeaton

Home at the "lodge" alone. Made a dough early this morning and turned it into a stromboli. Wife and kids are 180 miles north of me, so I could have whatever I wanted. Thought about a nice T-bone steak, but enjoyed too much beverage and didn't want to drive to get one. Served with a ho-made tomato dipping sauce from garden maters. Hope I can stay up to watch some football tonight


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Damn you, Autocorrect!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Wife wanted take out. I told her we could have ho-made filet mignon for less. Way less. Nothing fancy, but dang it was good.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


>





http://www.damnyouautocorrect.com


----------



## ibglowin

Leftover Chicken Verde repurposed as........ Chicken Verde Nachos on Blue Corn chips! 

No grapes were sacrificed tonight but say a prayer for some Blue Agave nectar!


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey and kids were up north in @bkisel 's neck of the woods. Texted me around 1:30 pm to let me know they'd be home for dinner. Had a 5-6 lb chicken in the fridge that needed used, so removed the backbone and cut 'er in half. Put it on the Weber after adding some fajita seasoning, then smoke cooked for two hours while cutting the lawn, removed the top section of the smoker and browned right over the charcoal bed. Turned on really well. Did up some sweet corn and broccoli to finish off the meal. Simple and yum all in one!


----------



## Rodnboro

Home alone means leftover ribs and potato salad. Note the fine China. Don't laugh, but I paired it with my 2016 California Pinot Noir. (Juice bucket) It turned out to be pretty good.


----------



## ibglowin

Burp...... Green Chile Cheese Burger. They are roasting fresh most everyday for the last week or so. That is the smell of Fall in these parts!


----------



## Boatboy24

As mentioned in another post, chicken and ribs. Chicken was done w/ turmeric, cumin, kosher salt, fresh ground black and white pepper. Ribs w/ ho-made rub and sauce, cooked over apple and cherry wood.


----------



## dralarms

Well no pictures but wifes brought home some house Autry "shake and bake" seasoning so we tried it tonight, it's so much better that the shake and bake that we've tried before.


----------



## GreginND

The start of something beautiful. I harvested my jalapeños and began the months long process of converting these into deliciously fermented hot sauce. I let them ferment for about two months then purée them until smooth. It will be even better after it ages for a year. 




There's always one nonconformer in the bunch


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> The start of something beautiful. I harvested my jalapeños and began the months long process of converting these into deliciously fermented hot sauce. I let them ferment for about two months then purée them until smooth. It will be even better after it ages for a year.



Oh, I have never thought to do this! I only recently started fermenting/preserving stuff, mostly preserved lemons so far. I am totally going to whip up a batch of pepper sauce now!

Edit: I wish I had read this before going to the farmer's market yesterday...


----------



## GreginND

I do lots of lactofermentation - kimchi, dill pickles, fermented beets, fermented daikon radish, fermented green beans. I love fermented foods. I also make a cayenne sauce this way when they get ripe.

We make a fermented salsa that is amazing - just chop together tomatoes, garlic, jalapeños, onions and cilantro. Add some salt and let it ferment for about a week then store it in the fridge or in a cool root cellar. We are still eating our salsa from last year and it is as bright red as the day we made it and has a wonderful tangy flavor. You do get more watery liquid in it which I use for soups and cooking beans.


----------



## sour_grapes

I have been intending to start a kimchi batch, but I wanted to get some gochugaru; that market is only a 15-minute drive, but it is not in a direction I go that often. Maybe I will just use smoked hot paprika for the next batch rather than wait...


----------



## GreginND

sour_grapes said:


> I have been intending to start a kimchi batch, but I wanted to get some gochugaru; that market is only a 15-minute drive, but it is not in a direction I go that often. Maybe I will just use smoked hot paprika for the next batch rather than wait...



The key is to get the Korean gochugaru. The flavor just won't be the same. My kimchi is quite simple. Everything to taste. After you make it a few times you'll get a feel for how much to add. Some traditional recipes call for fish pastes, fruits, etc. I was shown how to make a simpler version by a Korean friend.

1 head Napa cabbage - cut into pieces to the size you like. I go a bit bigger than bite size.
10 or more cloves of garlic, chopped
2-3 inches of fresh ginger, chopped
2 bunches of green onions - cut into 1-2" pieces
Optional - you can add some Korean daikon cut into small sticks
Salt - a lot?
gochugaru - a couple of handfuls?
Vietnamese fish sauce (optional - may use soy sauce also) - as many dashes as you like.

Cut the cabbage, onions and daikon and layer it in a large container sprinkling generously with coarse salt. Let it sit for 1-2 hours until the cabbage wilts down, releases its water and becomes soft. Drain and rinse very well with cold water. Mix everything together well in a large bowl and then pack into a large jar pushing the kimchi down tightly. You should have enough liquid so that there is very little air. I've never added more but if you are worried, you can top it up with a bit of a 2% salt brine solution. Let it ferment on the counter for 2-3 days (or bury it for six months in your backyard). After a few days it will start to taste a bit sour. This is fresh kimchi that has some tang but still a bit sweet tasting. You can leave it out longer until it gets more sour - depends on the temperature how fast it ferments. After that you can store it in the fridge for months. It will get more sour and delicious as it ages. The older sour kimchi is used a lot to make stews (kimchi jjigae) , kimchi fried rice and other Korean dishes.


----------



## GreginND

And your kimchi discussion inspired my dinner tonight. I definitely have a fusion dish - Japan meets Korea meets Mexico meets India. This is a take on an Osaka style okonomiyaki (savory cabbage pancake) inspired by Korean kimchi jeon (well fermented kimchi pancake). Fresh cabbage was combined with six month old kimchi, jalapeños and thickened with a chick pea flour batter.


----------



## sour_grapes

Greg: Glad I could help! 

For my dinner, I had some lamb loin chops and some beautiful shiitake mushrooms from the farmers' market to work with. I searched for recipes including both of those on the internet (which, ladies and gentlemen, I really think is going to catch on!).  I found a recipe that centered on sherry: reducing some sherry and sherry vinegar to both glaze the 'shrooms and to baste the lamb on the grill. I also had some turnip greens, so I sauteed those with onions and garlic, then braised with sherry. For the meat/fungus, I did as the recipe suggested, and reduced the sherry + vinegar, then cooked up the shiitakes in butter/oil before adding some of the reduced sherry mixture to glaze. I dry-brined the lamb chops, then grilled them on a super-hot grill, then basted with the sherry concoction (or, perhaps more exactly, the sherry _decoction_). 

I grabbed a bottle of Ménage à Trois red blend wine, but I was disappointed. I intentionally chose something straightforward, but this meal called for something with more depth, perhaps more heft (and, frankly, less residual sugar). Nobody's fault but mine, of course.


----------



## Ajmassa

Long weekend, longer Monday. NOBODY wanted to cook. 
......Sometimes you're just in the mood for a good ol American burger at the neighborhood bar. W/ the Ballgame on tv, cold beers on tap, and a side of wings. 
No judgements please.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa5983 said:


> the Ballgame on tv, cold beers on tap, and a side of wings.
> No judgements please.



The only judgement I am having is one of approbation! Looks good from here!


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> The only judgement I am having is one of approbation! Looks good from here!




Saw your lamb chops right after I posted that. And even with a very full stomach I grew hungry all over again. Looks delicious. Lamb is a treat. 

----but even I know that meal deserves better than Ménage à trois! 
But my Blue Moon paired perfectly with the burger and wings.

Edit: I've never had Kimchi before, but the honey loves it. After that discussion and Greg's pics I think I'm going to have pop my cherry.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, Greg, inspired by you, I did try my hand tonight. I bought a bunch of Jalapenos and about 6 or so habeneros. I was very disappointed at how mild my jalapenos were, so I did not use as many as I had intended (to tilt towards the habeneros). I timidly tasted the habeneros, too, and they also seemed weak, so I took a bigger bite — oops, that was a mistake! 

I also threw some tomatillos and a garden tomato in there. I put a little whey from some greek yogurt in there to help start the party. (I am using store-bought peppers and city water, so I need all the help I can get!) Who the hell knows? I am sure it will be lovely.


----------



## geek

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Long weekend, longer Monday. NOBODY wanted to cook.
> ......Sometimes you're just in the mood for a good ol American burger at the neighborhood bar. W/ the Ballgame on tv, cold beers on tap, and a side of wings.
> No judgements please. View attachment 38738



If you complain.....then what's good...


----------



## ceeaton

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Long weekend, longer Monday. NOBODY wanted to cook.
> ......Sometimes you're just in the mood for a good ol American burger at the neighborhood bar. W/ the Ballgame on tv, cold beers on tap, and a side of wings.
> No judgements please.



No judgements, just a little of what Paul said (approbation, yea, that's it). Reminds me of a bar in Ambler that my older brother and I would end up in when I occasionally visited (I think he was doing an internship at the time at Temple and I think the place was KC's Alley (I know it was near the train station and within walking distance of the house he was renting at the time)).

You could use a little gravy on those fries (thinking Chicken gravy like the Milt in Carlisle PA - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...nWidth=50&cnt=30&offset=-1&filter=7&autoplay= ).


----------



## geek

Wife cooked some drum sticks, yes in the oven inside!!
Darn good!!


----------



## Ajmassa

ceeaton said:


> No judgements, just a little of what Paul said (approbation, yea, that's it). Reminds me of a bar in Ambler that my older brother and I would end up in when I occasionally visited (I think he was doing an internship at the time at Temple and I think the place was KC's Alley (I know it was near the train station and within walking distance of the house he was renting at the time)).
> 
> You could use a little gravy on those fries (thinking Chicken gravy like the Milt in Carlisle PA -.




That's not the 1st word I've had to look up from a post from Paul! I think I may know the bar in Ambler. Did some work I've there yrs ago and had a few go-to beer&burger spots after work. 
Forget the names but may not even still be named the same anyway. A few great spots tho. 
And you and that gravy! Somewhere between Carlisle and Philly the "gravy" on fries is lost. One day I'll have to see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## Keith1940

GreginND said:


> The start of something beautiful. I harvested my jalapeños and began the months long process of converting these into deliciously fermented hot sauce. I let them ferment for about two months then purée them until smooth. It will be even better after it ages for a year.
> 
> View attachment 38707
> 
> 
> There's always one nonconformer in the bunch
> 
> View attachment 38708
> 
> 
> View attachment 38709
> 
> 
> View attachment 38710



That is a nice harvest of Jalapeno's. Do you use any for canning? I have used some of mine in cooking, squash relish, and salsa. I have also used Jalapeno's to make pepper jelly. Sometimes I let a lot of them turn red so the jelly will have a different color.


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, true confessions time. I shop almost every day, because I walk by the grocery store on my way home. No trouble to stop in. Well, the new big-box grocery store that drove my beloved mom-and-pop gourmet store out of business has a weak spot. They have a special section where they routinely put meat that is approaching its "sell by" date, obviously highly discounted. It has become my secret obsession to check there whenever trying to put dinner together, i.e., nearly every day. That is where yesterday's loin lamb chops came from, and tonight, it was a T-bone steak for about $3.50/lb. I coupled that with corn-on-the-cob (simple, just butter/salt) and green beans (with coriander/fennel), both from my farmer's market and all 3 cooked on a hot, hot grill. No pix tonight, as my battery unexpectedly ran out of juice when I tried to take a shot.

For wine, I chugged the last of the saccharine Menage a Trois, just to get rid of it, and opened something more worthwhile: a simple Columbia Crest H3 Merlot. Kicking myself, because this is worlds better, for a buck or two more. Now, to be fair, I have had plenty of agreeable Menage a Trois (WINE, that is) before, not keeping track of the blend, but that last blend was cloying.


----------



## ibglowin

Ahhh Yes, In our neck off the woods it is called the "woohoo" section. LOL







Tuesday is the best day to scour the bin as that is when things that are close to expiration and didn't sell over the weekend get marked down to move it out fast.

I have to remove the label/not confess to any "woohoo" purchases to Mrs. IB. She won't eat it if she knows it. Says it taste "funny" no matter what the cut is. She will not last long when the Zombie apocalypse happens......

Don't tell her but yesterday I scored an 8lb Pork Butt for just North of $1/lb. 3lbs of boneless beef short ribs for $3.50/lb and a nice chuck roast (alas full price) for $4.50/lb.

This will become my first experimental batch of TX German snausage this weekend! 



sour_grapes said:


> They have a special section where they routinely put meat that is approaching its "sell by" date, obviously highly discounted. It has become my secret obsession to check there whenever trying to put dinner together, i.e., nearly every day.......


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Ahhh Yes, In our neck off the woods it is called the "woohoo" section. LOL



Yes! As my big-box grocery store chain was bought out by Kroger's not long ago, it is the identical sticker!

My wife's reaction is not as marked as yours, but I do try to hide these purchases from her at times...


----------



## GreginND

Harvest bounty for dinner. It's pink because of our lack of rain I think, but it tastes good. I don't remember the variety. It was an old seed pack I had lying around.


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> It's pink because of our lack of rain I think, but it tastes good.



I was recently the "designated watermelon slicer" for a large gathering. There were two sources of watermelon. One batch had a beautiful, deep reddish pink color. The other was pale pink. Nearly everyone grabbed at the more deeply colored slices.

Of course, the pale pink ones turned out to be flavorful and delicious, and the deeper ones were kind of insipid! The slicer (me) tried to get the word out, but the color was more convincing!


----------



## Keith1940

Looks like someone might be making some watermelon wine!


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty darn nice size melons for no rain!



GreginND said:


> Harvest bounty for dinner. It's pink because of our lack of rain I think, but it tastes good. I don't remember the variety. It was an old seed pack I had lying around.
> 
> View attachment 38750
> 
> 
> View attachment 38751


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> A little Sous Vide is in my future! Amazon Prime Day deal for $99!
> 
> Anova Sous Vide



Have you used this thing yet?


----------



## geek

What's that, an irrigation head?


----------



## ibglowin

Still sittin in the box ........ Just have not cooked a steak all Summer. I just purchased a good food sealer for snausage as well as the Sous Vide setup.

Baby steps ... 



Boatboy24 said:


> Have you used this thing yet?


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, true confessions time. I shop almost every day, because I walk by the grocery store on my way home. No trouble to stop in. Well, the new big-box grocery store that drove my beloved mom-and-pop gourmet store out of business has a weak spot. They have a special section where they routinely put meat that is approaching its "sell by" date, obviously highly discounted. It has become my secret obsession to check there whenever trying to put dinner together, i.e., nearly every day. That is where yesterday's loin lamb chops came from, and tonight, it was a T-bone steak for about $3.50/lb. I coupled that with corn-on-the-cob (simple, just butter/salt) and green beans (with coriander/fennel), both from my farmer's market and all 3 cooked on a hot, hot grill. No pix tonight, as my battery unexpectedly ran out of juice when I tried to take a shot.
> 
> For wine, I chugged the last of the saccharine Menage a Trois, just to get rid of it, and opened something more worthwhile: a simple Columbia Crest H3 Merlot. Kicking myself, because this is worlds better, for a buck or two more. Now, to be fair, I have had plenty of agreeable Menage a Trois (WINE, that is) before, not keeping track of the blend, but that last blend was cloying.



That's what I do at my local Giant. They just mark them "in place" with a special yellow sticker but they reside where they were originally shelved. Saturday morning is a favorite for beef products. Sometimes the meat is a bit off colored, so I avoid that. It's the only way to feed a family of six on a very limited budget with two special needs kids. I guess I'm especially needy too, daily ration of beer or wine or both. Charcoal three times a week, etc, etc.


----------



## ibglowin

Hump day dinner. Where is that "easy" button........

Thank you Costco. Dinner complements of BiBiGo! Korean style Bibimbap Korean style BBQ beef bowl and then mini wontons with chicken and cilantro on the side served with Ponzu dipping sauce! 

Paired with this wine spectacularly!


----------



## ceeaton

Hit the double easy button. Steakums with some onions, leftover sauce from yesterdays eggplant parmesean and some provolone cheese. Served with an icy cold cheap beer (or three).


----------



## ibglowin

Proof meat da pudding.......


----------



## sour_grapes

A double batch of Bucatini all'Amatriciana tonight. A friend gave me a large pile of garden tomatoes, and I had a hunk of _guanciale_ (bacon from hog jowl) in the fridge waiting for this dish. However, I needed more meat due to the number of 'maters, so I supplemented the _guanciale_ with some (uncured) pork belly, and was off to the races. We mixed roughly half of the sauce with the bucatini, and froze the rest for another day.


----------



## ceeaton

Common theme here this week...use those steak rolls up. Made some boneless chicken thighs earlier so that the non-sports types could eat. Sports types and taxi driver (me) ate later. Had basted with a vinegar/yellow mustard/salt/pepper/red pepper quickie sauce so that diners could choose between wing sauce, bbq sauce or ranch dressing with their chicken sandwich. Added some onions and a diced garden tomato to mine with some provolone cheese. Very easy and tasty. Served with a cheap beer as I watch the 3rd and 4th string Eagles play the "mighty" Jets.


----------



## Boatboy24

Burger night. Mom and Dad moved in 4 or 5 days ago. We've been having fun. I'm off tomorrow and left work early today. Grocery shopping, then cut the lawn. After that, Dad made some 'taters, Mom made a salad and I did burgers. Fantastic meal, considering it was 'just burgers'.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## dralarms

ibglowin said:


>



Now that's an oldie


----------



## JohnT

Wife challenged me to make a home cooked meal for under $4 total. 

So, I got whole chicken thighs, skinned and boned them myself. 

Then proceeded to make sriracha chicken. Words can't describe just how GOOOOOOD this was.

Then the wife had the nerve to ask for a beverage. I laughed and told her that we could not afford it on my budget.. HEHE.. What do they say about payback??


----------



## Rocky

JohnT said:


> Wife challenged me to make a home cooked meal for under $4 total.
> 
> So, I got whole chicken thighs, skinned and boned them myself.
> 
> Then proceeded to make sriracha chicken. Words can't describe just how GOOOOOOD this was.
> 
> Then the wife had the nerve to ask for a beverage. I laughed and told her that we could not afford it on my budget.. HEHE.. What do they say about payback??



JohnT, what is in the marinade? Looks like a lot of hot sauce. What else? Thanks.


----------



## JohnT

1 1/2 cups of sriracha, 1/4 cup soy, 1/4 cup apple cider vinager, garlic, salt, and pepper, and 1/4 cup honey.

I let the chicken sit for about 5 hours, then kept spooning it on as the chicken cooked.

Not nearly as spicy as you would think. Nice slow moving spice-heat mixed with a touch of sweetness from the honey and the savory from the garlic. Think I will grill this again tonight!


----------



## dralarms

JohnT said:


> Wife challenged me to make a home cooked meal for under $4 total.
> 
> So, I got whole chicken thighs, skinned and boned them myself.
> 
> Then proceeded to make sriracha chicken. Words can't describe just how GOOOOOOD this was.
> 
> Then the wife had the nerve to ask for a beverage. I laughed and told her that we could not afford it on my budget.. HEHE.. What do they say about payback??



That looks good


----------



## GreginND

I'm not sure if I'd call this an eggplant lasagna or a take on a moussaka, but I can call it delicious. 

It started with slow cooking down garden tomatoes over a day and a half to make a rich tomato sauce. 




I made a "meat" mixture by sautéing finely chopped mushrooms and garlic and then mixing it with some crumbled up leftover lentil burgers. 

The dish was compiled by layering sauce with eggplant and the mushroom/lentil mixture. Topped with fresh basil and nutritional yeast for flavor.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> 1 1/2 cups of sriracha, 1/4 cup soy, 1/4 cup apple cider vinager, garlic, salt, and pepper, and 1/4 cup honey.
> 
> I let the chicken sit for about 5 hours, then kept spooning it on as the chicken cooked.
> 
> Not nearly as spicy as you would think. Nice slow moving spice-heat mixed with a touch of sweetness from the honey and the savory from the garlic. Think I will grill this again tonight!



That looks awesome and delicious. I would steal that recipe in a heartbeat. The "payback" (sweet revenge) was a bonus! 

I assume you did not count the cost of the sriracha in the $4!


----------



## sour_grapes

Last night, I made this grilled red snapper dish ("Vera Cruz") from Bobby Flay: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/bobby-flay/grilled-snapper-vera-cruz-recipe-1949786 . The salsa turned out great, but I did screw up one thing: the nicely browned crust of the snapper stuck to my grill  , and had to be served as a garnish. The inside meat of the fish was good, however.

This is NOT my picture:


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> That looks awesome and delicious. I would steal that recipe in a heartbeat. The "payback" (sweet revenge) was a bonus!
> 
> I assume you did not count the cost of the sriracha in the $4!


 
Pantry items were excluded (provided we already had them in the house).

By all means! Steal this! The odd thing is that when you taste the marinade, it is why hotter then after you grill it with your chicken. 


@GreginND .. where is the mutz cheese?????


----------



## ceeaton

GreginND said:


> I'm not sure if I'd call this an eggplant lasagna or a take on a moussaka, but I can call it delicious.



Hmmm...I have an eggplant sitting on the kitchen counter. That looks like a great idea for my Sunday dinner (being abandoned by the family for the afternoon/early evening). Was thinking a nice thick steak, but eggplant is way healthier, less expensive and looks like fun to make!


----------



## bkisel

Pizza and first tasting of my first batch of Banana Wine! Can you think of a more perfect pairing?


----------



## Boatboy24

Teriyaki chicken kabobs and rice.


----------



## dralarms

JohnT said:


> Pantry items were excluded (provided we already had them in the house).
> 
> By all means! Steal this! The odd thing is that when you taste the marinade, it is why hotter then after you grill it with your chicken.
> 
> 
> @GreginND .. where is the mutz cheese?????



Because cooking sriracha mellows it out.


----------



## Merrywine

Meatball pizza


----------



## geek

Wife and older daughter off to Fl for the weekend. So I'm thinking of Porterhouse or T-bone steak for this afternoon, on 'sale' at Stop & Shop for $5.77/lb.

You meat gurus, is that a good price?


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> You meat gurus, is that a good price?



YES. JohnT might do better, but few others would...


----------



## geek

It's going to be t-bone, probably today, and salmon fillet for tomorrow, it's on "sale" for also $5.77.
I typically buy salmon fillet at Costco for I think $7.99 so this sale price at $5.77 is not bad.


----------



## Boatboy24

Is that farm raised or wild salmon? My beef (pardon the pun) with Costco is that they never seem to have wild. 

BTW: I'd be stocking up on t-bones at that price.


----------



## ibglowin

Psst..... Hey Buddy you wanna good deal on some steaks.......








sour_grapes said:


> YES. JohnT might do better, but few others would...


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Is that farm raised or wild salmon? My beef (pardon the pun) with Costco is that they never seem to have wild.
> 
> BTW: I'd be stocking up on t-bones at that price.



I noticed my local Weis had some T-bones for $5.99. I'm considering for tomorrow if I don't do the Moussaka (home alone, lot's of dinner options since it's just for me and myself).


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Psst..... Hey Buddy you wanna good deal on some steaks.......



Mike, why didn't you tell us Easterners that you were in Jersey? I'd put you up for free tonight, you get the couch though.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep all of the ready to go Salmon is all farm raised it seems. The Costco stuffed salmon is amazing still and it is farm raised. I prefer the Wild as well but the only wild stuff you will see at Costco is the fresh stuff on ice that is often a whole Salmon. The frozen fish is also wild caught and it is quite good as well if you don't mind the frozen stuff.



Boatboy24 said:


> Is that farm raised or wild salmon? My beef (pardon the pun) with Costco is that they never seem to have wild.
> 
> BTW: I'd be stocking up on t-bones at that price.


----------



## dralarms

Just so you know, all fish you buy in the store is frozen. Even if you go to the dock and buy it straight off the boat it's been stored on ice and is basically frozen. Got an uncle that runs a shrimp boat and I get fresh caught shrimp from him and they keep an ice machine on the boat to make sure they don't run out of ice.


----------



## geek

The t-bone cut is a little big but hey...
Just bought one package with 3 pieces; I'll head to another local stop and shop to see if they have smaller cuts.


----------



## geek

The salmon at the other shop is farm raised, just like the salmon from Costco.


----------



## geek

Sample pic


----------



## Boatboy24

You're eating two of 'em!!!???


----------



## geek

3 big cuts in the package but these 2 are not only for me but also my other two kids.
I am also cooking mushrooms with pepper, onions...cooked with red wine and soy sauce.....it looks good but let's see what kind of results I get....LOL


----------



## geek

Final product....this came up really good, my kids were complimenting me...LOL

Not well done, not over cooked and it was juice and tasty.

I poured a bit of my sauce experiment on top while the steak was on the safe zone....(mushrooms, onions, pepper with red wine and some soy sauce on a pan until it consumed most of the liquids).


----------



## TXWineDuo

We had good ole standby, grilled meatloaf on the Egg tonight along with a potato and black-eyed peas, while drinking a pinot noir from Liberty Creek very light and the 1.5L bottle comes in handy racking down.

Y'all have a great weekend!
TXWineDuo


----------



## sour_grapes

I know the title of this thread is "What's for _Dinner_," but I wanted to show off what I had for breakfast. My DW cooked this, and I just thought it was so photogenic that I had to "document it." Just a simple breakfast of bacon, scrambled eggs (with sauteed zucchini and cheese), topped with avocado slices. As the antediluvian commercial used to say, "I think I'll keep her!"


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, now the dinner part. This one is my work! Nothing too exotic: this was _supposed_ to be grilled shrimp, but a thunderstorm rolled in shortly before dinner. So it became _broiled_ shrimp instead. I used a recipe from "The New Basics," featuring coriander, cumin, turmeric, lemon juice, and lots of butter. Braised lacinato kale (onions, garlic, chicken stock) and corn-off-the-cob with garlic, marjoram, and lemon juice.

Washed down with WE Eclipse Pinot Gris.


----------



## geek

Looks good, $5.77/lb


----------



## ceeaton

Everyone abandoned me this afternoon, so after dropping off 3 gallons of Lanza Zin to @jgmann67 , headed home to work on my dinner "project". Last week I got some really nice eggplant from Church, used two for eggplant parmesean, used the other today for a version of moussaka ( http://www.feastingathome.com/rustic-eggplant-moussaka/ ). Only change on the recipe was using a thinly sliced russet potato on the bottom layer since I didn't have the required amount of eggplant. House smells wonderful, tastes even better. Serving with a cheap beer since I have to go to a prayer meeting in a few minutes and didn't want to consume a higher alcohol beverage.


----------



## ibglowin

Afraid we will definitely need photographic evidence of the actual existence of this wine....... 



ceeaton said:


> after dropping off 3 gallons of Lanza Zin to @jgmann67 .......


----------



## jgmann67

ibglowin said:


> Afraid we will definitely need photographic evidence of the actual existence of this wine.......










This is the Lanza Zin going in.






And here's the blend tucked in for a while.






And finally, 3 gallons ps Petite Sirah.


----------



## ibglowin

Dinner was thrown together tonight more or less. Some NY Strip Steaks I had the butcher slice into steaks from a Holiday Strip Roast. Baked Potatoes and Iceberg Wedge Salad with Blu cheese dressing, bacon crumbles on top. Threw on a small link of the fresh sausage I stuffed today. Awesome.


----------



## sour_grapes

Our dear friend's BF is in town for the weekend, so we decided to go all out. After a fun lunch and awesome brewery tour, we opted to shoot the works for dinner: surf and turf on the grill. We had Roma beans with tomatoes, and corn-off-the-cob with garlic and cumin. The stars were a big porterhouse (between the four of us) and a lobster apiece. I made two separate compound butters (for the steak: fresh thyme & garlic; for the lobster: fresh tarragon, lemon-macerated shallot and garlic, plus lemon juice) that really picked up the proteins. I dry-brined the steak before grilling, and cut those poor live lobsters in half from stem to stern before grilling. Penultimate picture shows the aftermath! Last picture shows the blueberry/strawberry/lemon dessert. Washed all of this down with a NZ Sauv. Blanc that the friend brought, plus my WE Eclipse Pinot Gris.


----------



## geek

Paul, that looks wow..


----------



## GreginND

I harvested our sunshine squash and set them out to cure in the sun. I couldn't wait roast one up. It has a dryer texture that would be good for soups and casseroles. But I just moistened it with some veggie broth and lemon juice and topped it with a Thai sweet chili sauce. Yum. 
















Oh, we had it with some fresh sweet corn.


----------



## geek

Not sure if this will work but I'm coming up with a crazy seasoning sauce/rub for a couple chicken breast I plan on cooking on the grill.
Paprika, Adobo, vinegar, olive oil, parsley, pepper and apple juice.

I got to finish this right on the grill this time, so the plan is to cook on indirect heat for maybe close to an hour, then move to direct heat for a brief moment (maybe seconds) and pour some of the seasoning while doing all this to moist the chicken.

Am I on the right track? LOL [emoji23]


----------



## ibglowin

Still depends on the temp of your grill. If its 350F and you leave it on for an hour your gonna have dry chicken indirect or not. You need to pull it when the meat reaches 160-165F. If you haven't already go pick up a digital meat thermometer from Walmart or Target or similar.

Your marinade sounds good though!



geek said:


> Not sure if this will work but I'm coming up with a crazy seasoning sauce/rub for a couple chicken breast I plan on cooking on the grill.
> Paprika, Adobo, vinegar, olive oil, parsley, pepper and apple juice.
> 
> I got to finish this right on the grill this time, so the plan is to cook on indirect heat for maybe close to an hour, then move to direct heat for a brief moment (maybe seconds) and pour some of the seasoning while doing all this to moist the chicken.
> 
> Am I on the right track? LOL [emoji23]


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Still depends on the temp of your grill. If its 350F and you leave it on for an hour your gonna have dry chicken indirect or not. You need to pull it when the meat reaches 160-165F. If you haven't already go pick up a digital meat thermometer from Walmart or Target or similar.
> 
> Your marinade sounds good though!



yep, got that covered. Hoping the sauce will be good.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Not sure if this will work but I'm coming up with a crazy seasoning sauce/rub for a couple chicken breast I plan on cooking on the grill.
> Paprika, Adobo, vinegar, olive oil, parsley, pepper and apple juice.
> 
> I got to finish this right on the grill this time, so the plan is to cook on indirect heat for maybe close to an hour, then move to direct heat for a brief moment (maybe seconds) and pour some of the seasoning while doing all this to moist the chicken.
> 
> Am I on the right track? LOL [emoji23]


If you want to cook it that long, I'd consider putting the chicken in a aluminum pan (I get them cheap at BJ's, the Lasagna size) with some holes in the bottom for the fat to drain off. It will help deflect the more intense heat and help the chicken cook more evenly. Put the pan where you would normally put the chicken if you were doing it indirectly (for me it's the middle of my Weber grill, have back and front burners on medium, center burner off).

Definitely agree with Mike, you need a quick read thermometer to help you target when to take the food off the grill and let it rest (in a foil tent for at least 10 minutes). Remember the internal temperature will rise a bit after taking it off, especially if it is a bone in cut (of either chicken/pork/beef/venison/buffalo/yak/antelope/bear/groundhog etc).


----------



## JohnT

Saturday, I made my sriracha chicken again (this time with buttered noodles). The real funny thing is that I had to cook dinner after cooking 8 trays of food for crush. 

Lobsters were still on sale so Sunday, the older bro invited the whole family (11 could make it) for a great feast. 

I have eaten lobster many, many different ways and in many, many different places. I am not biased when I say that (when it comes to cooking a lobster) my brother is Mozart! 

What he does is steam them for until the lobsters achieve the right color. The meat, while thoroughly cooked, comes out tender and almost flaky. 

After the lobsters are cooked, my brother takes each lobster, splits the underside shell of the tail, then cracks the underside of each claw. He then sets the lobster to drain on a grate for a minute or two. Draining the lobster like that makes them a lot less messy to eat.

Here are a couple of pics. #1 - putting them in, #2 about 1/2 way cooked, #3 my lobster (done).


----------



## JohnT

On Monday, I really wanted chicken parm, so I his the local grocer around 8am, got back and started the sauce. Cooked that for 5 hours until thick and rich!. Trisected each breast (they were huge) and pounded each cutlet out. Fried them in the usual way, then let them rest until just before supper time. 

While waiting for suppertime, I had an old friend to a pop-in. We (of course) opened some of my latest-and-greatest merlot out on the deck. 

AHHH, sitting outside and sipping with a good friend. It does not get better than that. I asked him to stay for diner and (of course) he was happy to oblige

I assembled the dish, slid it into the oven, then cooked some pasta to go along with it. I also made up a nice loaf of garlic bread. Darn yummy if you ask me! 

Here is a pic. OK, that plate was rather loaded, but I had nothing to eat all day! Hey... *Don't judge me*!


----------



## Rodnboro

geek said:


> Not sure if this will work but I'm coming up with a crazy seasoning sauce/rub for a couple chicken breast I plan on cooking on the grill.
> Paprika, Adobo, vinegar, olive oil, parsley, pepper and apple juice.
> 
> I got to finish this right on the grill this time, so the plan is to cook on indirect heat for maybe close to an hour, then move to direct heat for a brief moment (maybe seconds) and pour some of the seasoning while doing all this to moist the chicken.
> 
> Am I on the right track? LOL [emoji23]



Sounds and looks good. One of my favorite things to cook on my Green Egg is a whole chicken. I buy a whole chicken (about $5) and wash, pat dry, brush with EVOO, coat with Weber's Beer Can Chicken Rub. Set temp at 325 and cook on a standing chicken rack til internal temp is 165 (about 1 hour) They always turn out moist and flavorful.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight we had leftover shrimp from a few days ago, which was cooked with coriander, cumin, turmeric, lemon juice, and lots of butter. Incidentally, this shrimp was fresh-caught from the Gulf, and delivered by JamesnGalveston's old company. This was rounded out by angel-hair spaghetti with lots of garlic, EVOO, and butter; roasted plum tomatoes with fresh thyme and garlic; and finally a broccoli dish from Yotam Ottolenghi, with sauteed peppers and garlic. Yum yum.


----------



## GreginND

Oh, the umami on those tomatoes!


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> Oh, the umami on those tomatoes!



Thanks! But it was _close_ to being "u-mummy" instead of "umami." I left them in the oven a tetch too long. They were still delish, but were less than 5 minutes away from being ruined.


----------



## ceeaton

Knew it was going to be a pretty spectacular day today. Wifey is working this weekend so I'd be around the "ranch", picked up some loin back ribs at the local Giant after a men's breakfast I occasionally attend. Trying to do some of my oldest Son's favorite meals here in the last few weeks he's still at home with us (ships off to San Antonio in early October).

Prepared ribs, lightly rubbed with a Kansas City Sweet and Smoky Rub (Raichlen _Barbecue Bible Sauces, Rubs and Marinades_, page 24). Everyone likes that one even the 10 year old, not too spicy or salty, a bit of a twang from smoked paprika and ho-made smoked salt. I make up a doctored hot bbq sauce for the braver few in the family to use to kick it up a notch.

Tomorrow burgers and dogs so I can listen to five football broadcasts at once and keep tabs on my brilliant fantasy football picks (yea, right...).

Smoker started hot at 275*F, hanging around 230*F, so I'll keep an eye on it. Trying to get rid of the Royal Oak charcoal I mistakenly bought. Hard to start, hard to keep going. Can't use the Minion method on it unless you like your food covered in red soot. Going back to Kingsford Competition briquets, very easy to start, very temperature friendly, very predictable, which is good when you are drinking and cooking at the same time.


----------



## geek

Trying some potterhouse


----------



## TXWineDuo

A few breakfast pics shouldn't hurt anybody's appetite, Mrs. Duo makes one hella Southwest Bake (dairy eliminated). This one was made with chorizo but sausage or bacon is excellent too. The trick is to make it the nite before and place in fridge to let the egg soak in the tortilla strips. You can top with jalapenos or picante sauce.
TXWineDuo


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight is a tri tip salad with sweet onion and bacon vinaigrette.


----------



## GreginND

I love late summer. Raw gardens tomatoes, fresh basil, green onions and lemon juice tossed with hot pasta.


----------



## Boatboy24

Simple and delicious.


----------



## dralarms

No picture but if you like a spicy salad dressing I have a recipe for you. 

1 bottle of kraft Cole slaw dressing, 1 1/2 tablespoons of cilantro (dried is fine), 2 jalapenos, 2 halbaneros, about 2 oz of red onion. Chop all the peppers and onions finely, mix and chill. Keeps for as long as the expiration date on the Cole slaw dressing.


----------



## JohnT

A Hungarian's Dream! 

Home-made porkolt (beef/onion stew with mushrooms cooked for hours and hours). 

Served over home-made spaetle. 

With warm buttered bread.


----------



## JohnT

Was invited over to a friend's house to watch Sunday night's game. I was a beacon of light amongst a sea of Cowboys fans. 

In short, it was a very rough night. 

The only bright point of last night was the home-made buffalo wings I whipped up for them.. 

I start with a family pack of whole wings and butcher them up in the uaual way. 

I then steam them for 20 minutes (I did this in two batches). 

I then refrigerate them for several hours (right up to about 1 hour before leaving for the game) 

An hour before leaving, I took them out and placed them on a grill that was placed on top of a sheet pan. 

I then baked them at 450 for 25 minutes. 
I them flipped them, and then baked for another 25 minutes. 

I then whipped up some buffalo sauce (1.5 cups of tobacco sauce, a shot of garlic, salt, and pepper, then whisked in 1 stick of melted butter. 

After baking, they were golden-brown with tissue-paper skin. I tossed them into the sauce, then packed them up and headed out. 

They were awesome! See pics.


----------



## sour_grapes

Sadly, not too many grilling weekdays left in my year. My bride requested hamburgers, which, oddly, we don't make too often. The full menu was hamburgers, yellow beans, corn-off-the-cob, and shiitake mushrooms.

The beans were par-boiled, then finished on the grill, then seasoned with raw garlic for a bit of a kick. The corn was grilled, then cut off the cob and seasoned with butter, cumin, and garlic.

Talk about umami!! We had a boatload tonight. The shiitakes were sauteed in butter/olive oil and fresh thyme, then seasoned with a reduction of red wine and balsamic vinegar. This was exquisite. The same reduction was used to glaze the burgers. More umami was served up in those same burgers, as I used the best recipe ever for burgers. Fish sauce (and mayo) is added to the burger, which really ups the flavor _and_ the unctuousness. Finally, the burger was served on a baguette that was toasted and smeared with truffle butter (bought on "Woo-hoo" sale) for a _'nother_ screaming dose of umami. MMmmm-mmm.


----------



## ibglowin

Where do you find truffle butter! What section of the store?





> Finally, the burger was served on a baguette that was toasted and smeared with truffle butter (bought on "Woo-hoo" sale) for a _'nother_ screaming dose of umami. MMmmm-mmm.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Where do you find truffle butter! What section of the store?



For us, it is in the cheese section. The brand name is Isola, who markets lots of Italian stuff, from olives to pesto to peppers....


----------



## ibglowin

Like the deli cheese section or the center aisle cheese section next to the butter section? 



sour_grapes said:


> For us, it is in the cheese section. The brand name is Isola, who markets lots of Italian stuff, from olives to pesto to peppers....


----------



## sour_grapes

Our store has a separate section for "fine" cheeses, and it was there. (We also have a cheese section for commodity cheeses, located, as you say, near the butter, but it was not in that spot.)


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, that is situated out front of our deli counter section. I will take a look there today!



sour_grapes said:


> Our store has a separate section for "fine" cheeses, and it was there. (We also have a cheese section for commodity cheeses, located, as you say, near the butter, but it was not in that spot.)


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Sadly, not too many grilling weekdays left in my year.



Grilling is year 'round activity. Just find a protected place from the wind to place your grill. Some of my best grilling sessions are during nor'easters. An added plus is if you are drinking beer or white wine, it doesn't get warm very quickly in the cold weather.

My grill is protected from the East/Northeast/Northwest and eventually West winds we get during the storm. I'm SOL if I get strong winds from the South, which is rare in my area.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Grilling is year 'round activity. Just find a protected place from the wind to place your grill. Some of my best grilling sessions are during nor'easters. An added plus is if you are drinking beer or white wine, it doesn't get warm very quickly in the cold weather.
> 
> My grill is protected from the East/Northeast/Northwest and eventually West winds we get during the storm. I'm SOL if I get strong winds from the South, which is rare in my area.



My problem is daylight. Note that I said not many grilling _weekdays_ -- I will still grill on weekends. But cooking in the dark is not my strong suit!


----------



## Boatboy24

Did some pesto marinated chicken on the grill last night. Also grilled some asparagus marinated in EVOO, fresh garlic, and herbs d'Provence. Topped with grated Parmesan. Also some whole grain pasta. She at was ready, I warmed up some minced garlic, butter and olive oil in a pan and tossed. Topped with fresh ground pepper and Parmesan. Washed down with the LR Vermentino, which is becoming quite nice.


----------



## sour_grapes

So, there _is_ such a thing as too high heat. We like our salmon steaks well crisped on the outside, and nearly raw on the inside. The solution, of course, is hotter and hotter grills. Because the only thing I was grilling for dinner was the salmon itself, I turned to the starter-chimney-as-grill trick.

In general, we got the desired result, but the grill marks were a bit too burned (from just 2 minutes cooking time). The "_sous chef_" (AKA "the boss") made a nice salad of roasted beets, raw fennel, and shallots macerated in lemon juice&balsamic vinegar. Plus leftover garlicky corn-off-the-cob, and toasted Francese bread with truffle butter. Washed down with WE Eclipse Pinot Gris.


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty accurate description! 



sour_grapes said:


> We like our salmon steaks well crisped on the outside, and nearly *raw on the inside*.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Pretty accurate description!



Whatsa matta? You no like sashimi?


----------



## ibglowin

Not any more......

https://www.epicurious.com/expert-advice/new-salmon-tapeworm-concern-article



sour_grapes said:


> Whatsa matta? You no like sashimi?


----------



## Kraffty

@sour_grapes I did the same a few months back on a pork chop, worked great for the char and grill marks but then I dumped the coals and cooked a little longer and slower to get the inside to stop "Oinking" so much. Sure makes it look great.
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Not any more......
> 
> https://www.epicurious.com/expert-advice/new-salmon-tapeworm-concern-article



Gosh, I was wondering why I've been dropping so much weight....


----------



## ibglowin

Perogies smothered with bacon, mushrooms, onions, garlic, thyme.........


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Perogies smothered with bacon, mushrooms, onions, garlic, thyme.........



Mmmm, bacon, mmmm.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight we had Strip steak, dry-brined and seared on a hot grill, along with Yukon potatoes with herbs, also cooked on the grill. The boss made a nice Savoy cabbage salad with a thyme/lemon juice/balsamic vinegar dressing. Also, a decadent local artisanal ice cream, flavor being "Fig and Mascarpone." Oh my God that was good. Chugged some CC Showcase Yakima Cab-Shiraz along with dinner, too. I still feel a little slack, so I hear some pop corn calling out to me!


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, that was embarrassing. I loaded the wrong picture, and, as has been noted before, the functionality of the "manage attachments" feature of WMT seems to be on the fritz. There also does not appear to be a way to delete a post anymore. In any event, here is the picture of tonight's dinner (rather than the approach of the total eclipse).


----------



## GreginND

My Korean friend made a wonderful vegetarian meal for me. Stir fried vegetables with fresh kimchi and doenjang jjigae. It was delicious.


----------



## Rocky

Looks delicious, Greg! However, "fresh kimchi" seems somewhat oxymoronic.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> More umami was served up in those same burgers, as I used the best recipe ever for burgers.



Gonna give this a try tonight. Very excited.


----------



## GreginND

Rocky said:


> Looks delicious, Greg! However, "fresh kimchi" seems somewhat oxymoronic.



It is kimchi that is only one day old, so the cabbage still has some sweetness to it. In Korea, they call it fresh kimchi. After it ferments for a while it will become more and more sour.


----------



## dralarms

GreginND said:


> It is kimchi that is only one day old, so the cabbage still has some sweetness to it. In Korea, they call it fresh kimchi. After it ferments for a while it will become more and more sour.



Had a guy in the air force attempt to make some, after it was buried for about a week it exploded. Got the SP's called on him thinking he was messing around with explosives.


----------



## ibglowin

*[Homer_on]*Mmmmmmmm Snausage.........*[/Homer_Off]*

Ho-made no less. Paired pretty well with a bottle of my 2013 Super Tuscan blend.


----------



## Boatboy24

You a bachelor tonight, Mike? That plate sure says so. All meat, no veg and a bottle of wine.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Nope. Mrs IB is here as well. I picked up a small Pizza from a local pizza shop as well. Just Pepperoni and Green Chile. I wanted to cook up a full link of this stuff to have for the weekend for various snacks etc. My toughest critic Chef Gordon Ramsey "Glowing" gave it a two thumbs up tonight!


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Not dinner, but Breakfast!

Neighbor dropped off about 20lbs of ripe Tomatoes the other day. I went thru the cupboards and found long forgotten cans of green chilies, hot peppers, then it was everything else -- Onion, salt&pepper, vinegar, olive oil, etc. and cooked it on low in the crock pot for 24 hours. Probably have near a gallon to last me thru the winter, for the fried potatoes, pizzas, etc.

And it ain't breakfast without a homemade Sweet Italian Sausage.

Dayum!


----------



## montanaWineGuy

ibglowin said:


> *[Homer_on]**Mmmmmmmm Snausage*.........*[/Homer_Off]*
> 
> Ho-made no less. Paired pretty well with a bottle of my 2013 Super Tuscan blend.



Damn!!! A giant sausage link, a bottle of wine and the table is set for one. I hope you have your cardiologist on your cells speed dial.


----------



## geek

Cooking pork chops on the grill, this time they really came up good, prepared my own marinade with the following:

Olive oil
Adobo
A bit of soy sauce
A bit of barbecue sauce
Juice from One lemon
Some Costco bought marinade

Then while grilling I made another moist sauce to hydrate a bit with:
Red wine
Apple juice 
Honey

The honey gave it a nice touch of a flavor and my boy gave me a high five...not bad for a newbie.

Washing it down with left over WE LE Sauvignon Blanc Rose and some WE Malbec.


----------



## ibglowin

Those look good excellent. Nice job! 



geek said:


> Cooking pork chops on the grill, this time they really came up good.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Cooking pork chops on the grill, this time they really came up good, prepared my own marinade with the following:
> 
> Olive oil
> Adobo
> A bit of soy sauce
> A bit of barbecue sauce
> Juice from One lemon
> Some Costco bought marinade
> 
> Then while grilling I made another moist sauce to hydrate a bit with:
> Red wine
> Apple juice
> Honey
> 
> The honey gave it a nice touch of a flavor and my boy gave me a high five...not bad for a newbie.
> 
> Washing it down with left over WE LE Sauvignon Blanc Rose and some WE Malbec.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Cooking pork chops on the grill,



Looks very tasty!


----------



## Rocky

Today, I made a really simple and delicious meal of sausage, onions and peppers over pasta shells. I start by skinning the sausage and then roasting it in a 375 degree oven for about 40 minutes. In the mean time, I cut and saute the onions and peppers. I also did some hot Hungarian peppers for the less faint of heart and keep them on the side. When the sausage is done, I slice it into bit sized pieces, add it to the peppers and onions and add homemade sauce. I covered the pan and simmered the mixture for about a half hour. We served this time over small shells but it works with any kind of pasta. Just add a nice salad, homemade bread and wine and you are in the tall durum wheat.


----------



## ceeaton

London broil sandwiches cooked on charcoal, yum!


----------



## ibglowin

Trying to make up for last nights dinner. Tonight I had a salad........

Cooked over pecan and charcoal mix......

Who knew you could do wings slow cooked on the Weber! Made Ho-made Blu-cheese Ranch dressing (with buttermilk).....


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Trying to make up for last nights dinner. Tonight I had a salad........
> 
> Cooked over pecan and charcoal mix......
> 
> Who knew you could do wings slow cooked on the Weber! Made Ho-made Blu-cheese Ranch dressing (with buttermilk).....



Mmmmm, wings!

Mmmmm, Blue cheese!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Who knew you could do wings slow cooked on the Weber!



You can! And its a great tool for wings.

Try these: Orange Marmalade Sriracha Wings


----------



## sour_grapes

Playing catchup: the first picture is from last night's dinner. This was a swordfish steak, grilled briefly on high heat, and then served with _salmoriglio_ sauce. Since discovering this sauce (thank you, Marcella Hazen!), this is the only way I have swordfish.

Tonight, we had a lovely beet salad served on arugula. My DW whipped this up from roasted beets, dressing, shallots, and toasted sesame seeds. Served with our by-now-boring corn-off-the-cob (garlic, cumin). The star, however, was thick tenderloin filets. I dry-brined these, then seared 4'/side, then moved to indirect heat. At that point, I basted them with a sauce of olive oil, lots of sauteed garlic, and fresh chopped thyme. Took 'em off heat completely at 112F, and they finished up at ~130 (a bit more movement than I expected, but still bueno!). More of the sauce was disposed of in the for eating, as that cut is so lean. Fresh-baked baguette from a small bakery, and a Le Fervent Syrah  added up to a delicious dish.


----------



## ibglowin

You have one amazing *D*ish *W*asher!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> You have one amazing *D*ish *W*asher!



No, I am afraid the dishwasher in the family is also the vintner, and he is not so amazing.


----------



## GreginND

Pounds and pounds of fresh garden tomatoes were concentrated down into an intense delicious paste. It made a base for some amazing pizza sauce.


----------



## JohnT

Last week, Rocky posted pictures of his eggplant parm. I have not had eggplant parm in ages and those pictures really put the bug in me.

Then, out of the blue, My brother called me. He said that his daughter (my Niece) wanted to learn how to make eggplant parm. 

Obviously, the universe was telling me something.

Since I have octoberfest, crush day, and then press day coming up, the only day I had available (over the next month) was yesterday.

So, yesterday, I spent the day cooking with my niece.

We started by making our own sauce, which we cooked for 4 hours. While that simmered away, we made up a loaf of homemade bread, and then made up a BIG roasting pan of eggplant.... 

Peel eggplant, 
slice thin and layer between paper towels
flour/egg/breadcrumb each slice and fry until golden brown.
assemble in pan in layers (lasagna style) with each slice getting a dollop of sauce and a thin slice of mutz.
every two layers or so, add a sprinkle of parm cheese, salt, pepper, and dried basil.
on the top most layer add a generous amount of shredded mutz. 
Baked it for an hour.

Around 4pm, my brother and SIL came to eat and then take the niece home. Once they arrived, I boiled up some spaghetti and served.

I made it a point to not eat anything all day and was absolutely starved!Man, did I stuff my face! It was so good!. The bread came out pretty good too, it was like biting into a cloud.

When the eating was over, and the dust had settled, I slowly came out of a self induced food-coma. It was then that I realized I had forgotten to take pictures. Sorry.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Cold and raining today. Time to do some cooking.

Today was Sourdough Pretzel Dogs. For when you need something easy and fast, these will be in the Freezer for just those times.


----------



## Boatboy24

montanaWineGuy said:


> Cold and raining today. Time to do some cooking.
> 
> Today was Sourdough Pretzel Dogs. For when you need something easy and fast, these will be in the Freezer for just those times.



Wish I could double-like this post.


----------



## Ajmassa

ibglowin said:


> *[Homer_on]*Mmmmmmmm Snausage.........*[/Homer_Off]*
> 
> Ho-made no less. Paired pretty well with a bottle of my 2013 Super Tuscan blend.





Hey Mr. Glowin, just curious- what was your blend and ratios on that 2013 Tuscan? I know you submit many to competitions, any awards that one?


----------



## montanaWineGuy

Boatboy24 said:


> Wish I could double-like this post.



This is the only time I eat hotdogs. They are a real treat.


----------



## ibglowin

One Silver, one Bronze. 50% Sangio, 25% Cab Sauv, 25% Merlot. No bench trials, its just what I had that year and it worked out ratio wise to use it all up.



Ajmassa5983 said:


> Hey Mr. Glowin, just curious- what was your blend and ratios on that 2013 Tuscan? I know you submit many to competitions, any awards that one?


----------



## ibglowin

Did you make those doggies?



montanaWineGuy said:


> This is the only time I eat hotdogs. They are a real treat.


----------



## heatherd

I made a yummy filet earlier this week, and forgot to take a photo. I seared 4 minutes per side in butter, in a heavy pan. Then baked in the same pan for 4 minutes at 400, and let rest 4 minutes. Perfect! Just sea salt and pepper.

Then tonight I made one-pan salmon filets with garlic lemon herb butter and asparagus. Turned out very well!
https://natashaskitchen.com/2017/06/09/one-pan-salmon-asparagus-recipe-video/


----------



## Boatboy24

Did Paul's shared burger recipe tonight. Absolutely Perfect Burger and I have to say, it comes pretty close to living up to it's name. Made the Mayo/Ketchup/Pickle juice/Sriracha sauce mentioned and it was perfect, both on the burger and as a dipping sauce for some tater tots. I cheated and did them on the gas grill and not a cast iron pan. They were a big hit with the whole family.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

ibglowin said:


> Did you make those doggies?



Nope. Maybe someday.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> No, I am afraid the dishwasher in the family is also the vintner, and he is not so amazing.



Didn't like the post because you are not amazing, liked the post because I am slowly re-assuming my role as the family dish washer (as well as full time cook and grocery shopper, lawn maintenance man, lunch packer, laundry dude etc, oh and most importantly vintner).


----------



## ibglowin

Sing it with me! "Italian night its been too long!" Spicy Italian snausage, pasta sauce over farfalle pasta with fresh mutz and fresh basil from the garden. This paired amazingly well with a 14' Kirkland Columbia Valley Merlot/Cab Sauv blend. I don't remember the first bottle tasting this good so perhaps a little time in the cellar really helped this wine. This stuff is off the charts definitely a 5 STAR QPR wine!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Sing it with me! "Italian night its been too long!" Spicy Italian snausage, pasta sauce over farfalle pasta with fresh mutz and fresh basil from the garden. This paired amazingly well with a 14' Kirkland Columbia Valley Merlot/Cab Sauv blend. I don't remember the first bottle tasting this good so perhaps a little time in the cellar really helped this wine. This stuff is off the charts definitely a 5 STAR QPR wine!



I have a couple of those bottles in my cellar, bought them a few months ago, maybe time to give it a try


----------



## ibglowin

Been watching the Pork Butts all week at Smiths and today at lunch they put them down in the Yoo Hoo bin!  Snagged 3 of them about 10lbs apiece for about $1.10lb. Two will go into the freezer for snausage this Fall. One is for tomorrow! This is going down tomorrow at 7:00AM!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbzEa_juegs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbzEa_juegs[/ame]


----------



## Boatboy24

Well Mike; you kinda, sorta inspired me to to a long-ish cook. Was freezer diving earlier today and grabbed some chicken for a jerk dinner tonight. Realized I have a bone-in turkey breast in there from around the holidays. It's thawing now and I'll dunk it in an apple brine tomorrow afternoon for Sunday's dinner. With baseball games and birthday parties this weekend, an hour or two is about as much time as I'll have, so no pork butt for me, sadly.

Jerk chicken tonight. Also doing some simple pasta and a raspberry mango avocado salad. Should be good. Got a little Dave Matthews/Tim Reynolds Live at Radio City on, temps around 78 outside and life is good.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

*Sourdough Pancakes*

A strange dinner, but I couldn't wait for Breakfast.

My sourdough starter, huckleberries, with Elderberry Syrup (jam that would not set), and Italian Sausage paste from another 10lb batch of 'the same' sausage links.

A Huge success. Breakfast, now, for a long long time coming...

Same, but waffles tomorrow morning...


----------



## Boatboy24

montanaWineGuy said:


> A strange dinner, but I couldn't wait for Breakfast.
> 
> My sourdough starter, huckleberries, with Elderberry Syrup (jam that would not set), and Italian Sausage paste from another 10lb batch of 'the same' sausage links.
> 
> A Huge success. Breakfast, now, for a long long time coming...
> 
> Same, but waffles tomorrow morning...



I'll take it. Twice. Maybe more.


----------



## Boatboy24

Plated. Before and after. Jerk chicken w/ an avocado/raspberry/mango salad. A touch of cherry wood really darkened the chicken up. Ho-made raspberry dressing and 'plain' pasta. Love the jerk flavor profile and could eat it daily. Kids loved it too.


----------



## sour_grapes

I have a beef brisket in the _sous vide_ machine for dinner tomorrow with a couple of friends. (I started it last night.) I opted for a low-temp preparation, because this was a flat-cut with not much intramuscular fat.

After that, I am having dinner for 8 on Tuesday, including a foodie whom I haven't had over before, and who wants to have something _sous vide_. I am thinking of pork shoulder, too, but haven't decided if that pushes all the right buttons. Maybe short ribs -- I want to impress this guy. Another possibility is to do things that are NOT low-and-slow, like rack of lamb and/or scallops. Decisions, decisions.... Thoughts/suggestions are welcome.


----------



## geek

That sounds really good Jim.


----------



## geek

You meat gurus...

I have this beef loin flap meat steak, tips for cooking on the charcoal grill?

Direct heat on hot grill for about 5 minutes then flip and repeat and finally move to indirect heat?

This is for today’s lunch... I’m checking YouTube if I don’t see quick replies [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

Kinda hard to tell from the picture what the cut looks like. Flap meat is a prt of the Sirloin area IIRC. 

http://www.seriouseats.com/2012/05/the-best-inexpensive-steak-for-the-grill-part-4-flap-meat-sirloin-tip.html

I would hit it hot and fast and pull at your preferred doneness temp. It may get tougher the longer you cook it so I would not over cook it.



geek said:


> You meat gurus...
> 
> I have this beef loin flap meat steak, tips for cooking on the charcoal grill?
> 
> Direct heat on hot grill for about 5 minutes then flip and repeat and finally move to indirect heat?
> 
> This is for today’s lunch... I’m checking YouTube if I don’t see quick replies [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 39313


----------



## ibglowin

Hit the grill at 7:10AM Perfect day for a long smoke. May go see if I can find a rack or two of BB's to toss on as well......


----------



## ibglowin

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcFXbphf_E4&feature=youtu.be"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcFXbphf_E4&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## ibglowin

That's what you call the money shot!  155F and going into foil till it hits ~200F


----------



## GreginND

I stuffed a sunshine squash with onions, eggplant, peppers, oats and walnuts and roasted it in the oven for two hours. Yum.


----------



## sour_grapes

I made what I guess wound up being pastrami. I cooked a small hunk (2.5 lbs) of beef brisket _sous vide_ for 42 hours at 135 (a fairly low temp.). I followed a recipe, and included lots of salt and pepper, and also some curing salt. This was to give a faux smoke-ring, at least that is what I imagined. 
After _sous vide_, I put it on a grill to smoke for ~2 hours. The internal temperature got up to ~165, which is more than I was figuring on. Nonetheless, it had a very firm, meaty texture. As you can see from the picture, the curing salt made the whole thing into something closer to pastrami than to smoked brisket. Plus it was heavily blanketed by pepper, like pastrami should be. It was quite lovely, really! 

We served this with ginger-glazed carrots, and cabbage/arugula cole slow. Washed down with the leftover, incomplete bottle of Nebbiolo from my bottling today. Yum.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks really good, Paul. Based on the recipe, the firm meaty texture was the expected result, based on execution.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the turkey breast in a modified basic brine this morning. Yesterday got away from me completely, so my plan of getting it in before dinner fell apart. Still had it in for about 9 hours. We'll see how it does. The basic brine is just salt and brown sugar. I added 1/4 of an orange, a smashed clove of garlic, some powdered ginger (no fresh on hand), a few peppercorns, and a couple bay leaves. It went on the kettle a while ago with a little cherry wood. If all goes well, we'll be eating in half an hour or so.


----------



## Boatboy24

Came out pretty good!


----------



## ibglowin

Last night's "salad"...... Went into a meat coma on Saturday night.  Trying to use up tomatoes from the garden. This was a good way to do it. Lots more of them on the bottom beneath all the basil (from the garden as well).


----------



## sour_grapes

Mmmm, stuffed pork chops. Dry-brined, then made a pocket and stuffed with herbs, garlic, butter, sauteed onions, and a little bit of panko. Served with smashed potatoes, and some braised Swiss chard.


----------



## GreginND

The new updated mobile app uploads such huge pictures. Is there any way to select a smaller size? There is only full size and "optimized" but the optimized is way too big.


----------



## sour_grapes

This one is courtesy of Mrs. Sour Grapes. Monkfish crusted with pepper and fennel, and a sauteed zucchini dish with fresh tomatoes, onions, and thyme.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks great, Mrs. SourGrapes. Had monkfish for the first time last weekend. It certainly won't be the last.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks great, Mrs. SourGrapes. Had monkfish for the first time last weekend. It certainly won't be the last.



Used to be known as "poor man's lobster," which I think is pretty apt.


----------



## sour_grapes

A large, weeknight celebratory feast! (It was the only day that the celebrants were available). A guest brought a perfectly seasoned simple mediterranean salad of cukes, tomatoes, onions, parsley, and peppers. For dinner, I made beef short ribs for 8 people, which I cooked _sous vide_ for ~40 hours. I made a mushroom wine reduction sauce with an entire bottle of WE Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot, a pound of mushrooms, herbs, fat from the searing of the ribs, and liquids from the _sous vide_. Mrs. Sour Grapes made "green cous-cous" (basically, cous-cous with _lots_ of herbs, parsley, mint, etc. She also made baby veggies (carrots, fennel, beans) poached in one of my Pinot Gris/Viognier blends, and sauced them with a ho-made olive oil/garlic/caper mayonnaise by yours truly. I served my WE Eclipse Pinot Gris and then a celebratory Piper Sonoma sparkling wine for pre-prandials, then one of the guests brought a nice Cotes-du-Rhone. When that was kicked, I "followed suit" with a Cotes-du-Ventoux. Another guest brought a "Copenhagen baclava," kind of a Northern/Southern European fusion dish for desert.


----------



## sour_grapes

Oops, here are the pix.


----------



## sour_grapes

Third time's the charm?


----------



## geek

Paul, you really know that life has to be enjoyed!! [emoji106]


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Paul, you really know that life has to be enjoyed!! [emoji106]



Varis, that is the kindest thing anyone has said to me in some time! Thank you, amigo. 

Und du, auch!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Varis, that is the kindest thing anyone has said to me in some time! Thank you, amigo.
> 
> Und du, auch!



If your ears were ringing, I said to @heatherd two Saturdays ago that I'd love to attend one of your dinners, as you cook quite a wide variety of food, and now that you actually post images, looks quite delicious!

Tonight was dinner #1 of three. My Son is starting his journey to San Antonio and the USAF on Monday. Goes to MEPS, overnight at a hotel, we meet him back at MEPS on Tuesday, where we watch him get sworn in for the last time, then he boards a bus to get his flight and we don't see him until December (at a minimum). Asked him what he wanted as his last few meals, and he didn't really offer anything up. So I knew pizza on pizza night would work for #1. Tomorrow night (meal #2) is a Eye Round roast, currently marinating in the fridge, done medium rare with twice baked taters and some fresh beans from the garden. Sunday dinner (#3) has changed from chicken parmesean to ribs (they are on sale at the local Giant). I like that choice because it is supposed to be a beautiful day on Sunday, so I'll listen to the Eagles on the radio hopefully beat the Chargers of (? Los Angeles ?). We need to replace the antenna on the roof, but other than that he's free to do whatever he wants.

I'm really starting to get a heavy heart and realize just how much I'm gonna miss him. He's the first or four to fly the coop. 

Image of my pizza (onions, green peppers, mushrooms, pepperoni and salami with some nondescript hot peppers).


----------



## Boatboy24

Great looking pizza, Craig. Give your son our thanks for his service and dedication to the country.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Great looking pizza, Craig. Give your son our thanks for his service and dedication to the country.



Jim, I have. I am so proud of him! He's as excited as a four year old on Christmas Day, can't wait to go (I know, that will change quickly after a few 5 mile "hikes"). I can't wait till he comes back to visit. I told him those fancy uniforms are "chick" magnets, so be choosy. 

Dropped off my daughter early this morning so she could go to a field hockey tournament near Lancaster. She asked me to make a loaf of whole wheat bread (I usually don't fire up the oven unless necessary in the summer) now that it is cool I've fired up the oven (about 60*F today and breezy). So she'll be happy when she gets home later tonight, will probably polish off half the loaf (and push about 20 units of insulin). Used a nice graham wheat flour, made a really nice dough, easy to work with in my opinion.


----------



## ceeaton

Did the eye round per instructions I've used a few times. Turned out very tender and flavorful with the kosher salt/garlice/rosemary rub I used overnight. Nice medium rare, tender beef. Image was not real great, makes it look very yellowish, but it was done really nicely.

Twiced baked taters had lot's of European butter and sour cream added, so very rich and 10 of the 14 of them have disappeared, and I haven't eaten yet. 

What a nice Fall day!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

My wife and I are taking a 4 day weekend trip to the Poconos next weekend for our anniversary (without the kids), which is also (Canadian) thanksgiving. So we celebrated thanksgiving today instead. 
Turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, corn, and followed up with the best type of pie, strawberry rhubarb.
I brined the turkey and then had it on the rotisserie for 3 hours. Had some branches from our apple tree in for smoke too. Turned out great.


----------



## ibglowin

Pulled Pork Nacho's is tasty........


----------



## heatherd

I made Carnitas in the crockpot, and have to say they turned out nicely. My 7-year-old daughter loved them.
http://40aprons.com/paleo-carnitas-whole30-crockpot/


----------



## Boatboy24

Caesar salad and french onion soup tonight.


----------



## GreginND

Rustic country “Sausage” and pepper pasta for dinner last night. And I used some left over roasted squash to make a delicious soup.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pic the right way this time. Unfortunately, site won't let me edit/delete the previous photo.


----------



## sour_grapes

Chicken thighs and broccoli tonight. I seared the thighs, sauteed some onions and mushrooms, then poured in some ho-made chicken stock and then put them in the oven, covered, at low temperature along with a spaghetti squash. Then we went upstairs for some "adult activity" and we fell asleep for ~2 hours! The thighs were totally, completely, thoroughly tenderized by this process. Then I steamed some broccoli, and then smothered it with butter, olive oil, sauteed garlic, and lemon juice. I think I managed to make a relatively healthy food ("steamed broccoli") into junk food ("butter"). We didn't even eat the roasted spaghetti squash -- it will have to keep for another day!


----------



## Boatboy24

@sour_grapes: I was going to say 'pics or it didn't happen', but I wasn't sure what kind of pics we'd get.


----------



## ibglowin

Amazing "Easy Chicken Pho". Thank you Costco!


----------



## Boatboy24

Inspired by @ibglowin , I was adjusting, taking measurements and pitching yeast tonight. So the family left me behind WRT dinner. Diving in the fridge, found some leftovers that worked.


----------



## sour_grapes

I took that spaghetti squash I roasted yesterday (but didn't eat) and used it as spaghetti today! Opened a jar of commercial tomato sauce, described as "truffle, porcini, and cream." I jazzed that up with some sauteed portabellas and shallots, and a heap of sliced green olives. Served that over the spaghetti squash. Also made a side of braised turnip greens. Blanched them for a few minutes, then braised them (along with fried onions) in ho-made chicken stock, seasoned with a decent amount of cayenne and some lemon juice to brighten it. Not fantastic, but no bad for a Monday.


----------



## geek

Hello folks...vacationing in Punta Cana, DR.
Japanese restaurant, sushi night.


----------



## sour_grapes

Instead of "steak _au poivre_," I adapted this to "pork chop _au poivre_." Sauteed the pepper-corn-crusted pork, flambeed with Jameson Irish Whiskey, added cream and beef broth, and reduced until thickened. Served with a good ol' baked potato and some green and yellow beans with shallots.

Umm, I have pictures to attach. It seems we have changed to Xenforo and I don't know how to add pix?? I tried copy and paste, as TxBrew foretold...


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Instead of "steak _au poivre_," I adapted this to "pork chop _au poivre_." Sauteed the pepper-corn-crusted pork, flambeed with Jameson Irish Whiskey, added cream and beef broth, and reduced until thickened. Served with a good ol' baked potato and some green and yellow beans with shallots.
> 
> Umm, I have pictures to attach. It seems we have changed to Xenforo and I don't know how to add pix?? I tried copy and paste, as TxBrew foretold...



Paul, you have given me a great idea. I am going to make a "pork au poivre" using pork tenderloin medallions about 1.5-2" thick. Never tried this before although I make "steak au poivre" using beef filets. Interesting that you use Irish Whiskey. I use Cognac in my recipes. We first had this when I was stationed in Germany in the mid 60's. My bride and I could get the steak with all the trimmings and have crepes for dessert for about 20 DM. At that time the exchange rate was 4.2 DM per USD.


----------



## geek

Well, well....at the resort there’s a steak house and we ordered ribeye 16oz for me and a 20oz t-bone for my wife and daughter....delicious!!!

BTW, the steak was medium well [emoji4]


----------



## heatherd

Wine for dinner (just kidding!) but it's a new varietal for me: Tannat by Horton Cellars from my recent Virginia wine tour weekend.

I would post photos but need some guidance..... Recently, I can do them on my phone but not my PC.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Paul, you have given me a great idea. I am going to make a "pork au poivre" using pork tenderloin medallions about 1.5-2" thick. Never tried this before although I make "steak au poivre" using beef filets. Interesting that you use Irish Whiskey. I use Cognac in my recipes. We first had this when I was stationed in Germany in the mid 60's. My bride and I could get the steak with all the trimmings and have crepes for dessert for about 20 DM. At that time the exchange rate was 4.2 DM per USD.



Sounds good, Rocky! I usually use brandy. (Cognac would be above my $ limit for cooking.) However, I was a little low on brandy, and I have, for some reason, reached for Jameson for this particular dish for many years. I don't think there is a huge difference in the outcome after flambéing (sp?).


----------



## JohnT

I just came into possession of a dozen cleaned quail. Anybody have any recommendations on how to cook them or what to serve them with. 

I normally just wrap them in bacon and slow roast them on the bbq, but I am open to better ideas.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Instead of "steak _au poivre_," I adapted this to "pork chop _au poivre_." Sauteed the pepper-corn-crusted pork, flambeed with Jameson Irish Whiskey, added cream and beef broth, and reduced until thickened. Served with a good ol' baked potato and some green and yellow beans with shallots.
> 
> Umm, I have pictures to attach. It seems we have changed to Xenforo and I don't know how to add pix?? I tried copy and paste, as TxBrew foretold...



Here were the pix. It seems now I can only attach pictures to a reply, not an initial post...


----------



## ibglowin

Geez this new software has some issues!


----------



## GreginND

First batch of jalapeños have fermented since August and I made 2.5 gallons of hot sauce. 




My second harvest was even bigger. The lacto-beasties are going to town on three gallon jars of peppers.


----------



## ibglowin

My eyes are tearing up just looking at those pics! LOL




GreginND said:


> First batch of jalapeños have fermented since August and I made 2.5 gallons of hot sauce.
> 
> View attachment 39586
> 
> 
> My second harvest was even bigger. The lacto-beasties are going to town on three gallon jars of peppers.
> 
> View attachment 39587
> 
> 
> View attachment 39588
> 
> 
> View attachment 39589


----------



## geek

Nice pics Greg [emoji106]


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> First batch of jalapeños have fermented since August and I made 2.5 gallons of hot sauce.



Nice, Greg! 

As you may recall, you inspired me to start a couple of one-quart batches shortly after you. One was pure Jalapeno, and the other incorporated a bunch of habeneros for a bit more punch. I am about to puree them into sauce, and I wanted to ask you how much vinegar you decided to use? I may just copy you rather than test and tweak.


----------



## Rodnboro

JohnT said:


> I just came into possession of a dozen cleaned quail. Anybody have any recommendations on how to cook them or what to serve them with.
> 
> I normally just wrap them in bacon and slow roast them on the bbq, but I am open to better ideas.



Lightly flour them, fry, then simmer in gravy.


----------



## ibglowin

Quail Stew







JohnT said:


> I just came into possession of a dozen cleaned quail. Anybody have any recommendations on how to cook them or what to serve them with.
> 
> I normally just wrap them in bacon and slow roast them on the bbq, but I am open to better ideas.


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night......

Tried out some new pizza dough. Turned out pretty good for fresh store bought. Made one BBQ (pulled pork) with red onion, fresh jalapeño, and cilantro. One spicy italian sausage, pepperoni red onion and fresh mutz with fresh basil. Washed it down with an EFESTE 2011' Ceidleigh Red Mountain Syrah.


----------



## sour_grapes

I had a bit of a backlog while figuring out how to post pix. So here is from a day or two ago. Lamb shoulder chops (tough, but tasty!); dry-brined and seared, seasoned with coriander, fennel and thyme. I made some herbed cannellini beans with a little Liquid Smoke as the secret ingredient. Finally, I halved/quartered some baby pak choy, seared and carmelized, with garlic, then braised in ho-made chicken stock and lemon juice.


----------



## ceeaton

A really nice day for October around these parts. 80*F but with a strong breese varying in direction. Started up the weber and put a 6 lb chicken on a Sprite can filled with vinegar/water and fajita rub. Was planning on eating around 6 pm until my wife informed me that my youngest has cheer practice (I guess it isn't cheer leading anymore since I get corrected all the time) at 6 pm, so opened up all the vents and I am trying to get above 300*F to shorten the cooking time (the wind helps, then sometimes hurts). Plan on serving with a potato of choice done by my wife (have 10 lbs of potatoes to get through before they start sprouting) and hopefully a salad so I can use some of the last ripe tomatoes from the garden. Here's an image an hour or so into the process. I put it lower just above the water pan as it should be less susceptible to temperature variations caused by the wind (we'll see soon enough if it helped).

Edit: the wood of the day is "pecan"


----------



## ceeaton

The finished product was quite good. Most had it with thick cut fries and my wife made mixed veges. I made a salad with some sliced chicken and ranch dressing. Moist and tender as most "beer can" chickens tend to be. Was very yummy and worth the added effort to cook on the weber, as it usually is!


----------



## dralarms

No pictures but I smoked a turkey today, used a mixture of 1/2 pecan, 1/4 apple, and 1/4 cherry wood mixture. OMG it was fantastic.


----------



## Johnd

Whooped up a little Hurricane Nate fare for the fam this evening. Prime filet, potato casserole, creamed spinach,steamed green beans, yeast rolls, and one of my best bottles of wine - 100 point 2013 Hall Rainin, Love when my girls are home from LSU.


----------



## ibglowin

Dang that looks good! Having the girls home is one of the best things in life. We have 3 that have flown the coop for some time now. Also looks like you have the Hall down at your end of the table for "safe keeping"....... LOL



Johnd said:


> Whooped up a little Hurricane Nate fare for the fam this evening. Prime filet, potato casserole, creamed spinach,steamed green beans, yeast rolls, and one of my best bottles of wine - 100 point 2013 Hall Rainin, Love when my girls are home from LSU.


----------



## ibglowin

We went "vegan" tonight.... Costco had 6 packs of Avacado's last weekend for $6.50. Hard as a rock but they were nice and ripe by yesterday. Local grocery store has them for $2.39 each and they look like crap. Nobody will buy them. A few Margarita's may have been downed with this stuff. Can't recall really.....


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Dang that looks good! Having the girls home is one of the best things in life. We have 3 that have flown the coop for some time now. Also looks like you have the Hall down at your end of the table for "safe keeping"....... LOL



So rare to have them both around, after 20 years of constant occupation, good stuff for sure. 

Yep, didn’t let the RAIN to far out of reach, first 100 I’ve had. So smooth I really can’t describe it, so voluminous, integrated and rich, no rough edges. Unreal.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Whooped up a little Hurricane Nate fare for the fam this evening. Prime filet, potato casserole, creamed spinach,steamed green beans, yeast rolls, and one of my best bottles of wine - 100 point 2013 Hall Rainin, Love when my girls are home from LSU.



So that's how you "rough it" through a storm (I need a few storms to come my way). I think I can smell that filet from here!


----------



## stickman

@ceeaton took the words out of my mouth, I think I need to "rough it" once in a while.


----------



## ibglowin

Holiday tomorrow so took advantage of the beautiful Fall weather and put a couple racks of Baby Backs on the Pit Boss as well as a few links of my Ho-Made Snausage. 

I did the 2-2-1 method of the BB's and they are falling off the bone tender.

I opened a bottle of my 2012 Machete' Cab Sauv Syrah blend for a pre dinner drink. Dayuum........ Have not opened one in awhile and this stuff has gone to a whole other level of goodness. Tannins are now really settled and softened. Was gonna open a bottle of Gorman Red Mountain Syrah Cabernet blend that scored 93 pts WS but I may just put it back in the cellar. LOL


----------



## geek

Holly Molly, that looks good Mike!!


----------



## sour_grapes

A ribeye steak, dry-brined and seared hard. Some smashed 'taters (simmered, smashed, then fried), and green beans and onions, braised with ho-made chicken stock. The nicest part, perhaps, was the mushroom wine reduction sauce. I used an entire bottle of my WE LE Super Tuscan, reduced in volume by about 2/3, and lots of sauteed mushrooms, shallots, garlic, thyme, and butter, plus the fond from the steak and some (not ho-made) beef stock. Oh, and some fresh bread with truffle butter. Washed down with a WE Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot.


----------



## JohnT

To kick off wine-press weekend, a bunch of us went out to this wonderful oyster bar for dinner on Friday night. The Oysters were very fresh and delicious. We ended up eating through 6 dozen of them between all of us. 

To go with the oysters, I had two martinis (dirty with extra olives). Drinking the hard stuff is unusual for me, but martinis go so well with oysters! 

Dor dinner, I had a ricotta gnocci with a veal ragu for dinner and a nice Chianti that was about as overpriced as was humanly possible. No matter, good times!


----------



## GreginND

sour_grapes said:


> Nice, Greg!
> 
> As you may recall, you inspired me to start a couple of one-quart batches shortly after you. One was pure Jalapeno, and the other incorporated a bunch of habeneros for a bit more punch. I am about to puree them into sauce, and I wanted to ask you how much vinegar you decided to use? I may just copy you rather than test and tweak.



I don't measure. It depends on how much brine is there. I add cider vinegar until the consistency is thin enough to be sauce like.


----------



## sour_grapes

Looks wonderful, John!



JohnT said:


> ]The Oysters were very fresh and delicious. We ended up eating through 6 dozen of them between all of us.



One of my father's oft-used jokes was to complain: "What a rip off! I ate a dozen oysters, and only 5 of them worked!"


----------



## sour_grapes

We had a semi-special occasion in the Grapes household this evening, so I left work an hour early to whip up some good grub. The main course was _cinghiale_, although I made it with pork shoulder, not wild boar. Wonderful stuff, with a _soffrito_, and mushrooms ('bellas and dried porcini), onions, San Marzano tomatoes, etc. Served over linguine (damn local big-box grocer does not carry _pappardelle_). I made a side dish of Romano beans and leeks braised in chicken stock, and an appetizer of deep-fried artichoke hears smothered with Parmigiano-Reggiano, and doused with truffle oil.

Perhaps the star of the show was a 2005 Brunello di Montalcino. Probably nothing to write home about, but it really complemented and filled out this Tuscan meal.


----------



## ceeaton

Nothing fancy, just trying to figure out what to do with the plethora of leftovers now that my oldest son (and biggest eater) has flown the coop. (Note to self, don't need a 6 lb chicken anymore to smoke, go for the smaller dudes/gals). Had leftover linguini from chicken parm on Saturday. Leftover chicken from a smoked beer can w/o the beer chicken on Sunday. Some green peppers and carrots that were not long for this world and a shallot that was soon to sprout. Made a mild thai peanut sauce. Added some hot peppers in my dish separate so that my wife could enjoy. Actually turned out pretty well and the smoked flavor component of the chicken didn't fight the peanut sauce but actually enhanced it!


----------



## geek

Salmon with potatoes.


----------



## sour_grapes

This is not what _**I**_ had for dinner. This is what Steve ( @vacuumpumpman ) had for dinner. This comes from the October meeting of the Wisconsin Vintners' Association, where Steve was the guest of honor. The second picture shows my dinner, which was a schnitzel covered in sauteed onions and mushrooms.


----------



## sour_grapes

Before I forget, this is from yesterday. It was a NY Strip steak, nice and thick. I dry-brined it, then seared it and served with a compound butter with dill and thyme. We also enjoyed roasted Delicato squash, and red kale + onions braised in chicken stock.


----------



## Boatboy24

Wifey not feeling well, so my dinner plans were put on hold. The boys and I ordered Papa Johns instead.


----------



## sour_grapes

A few days ago I told you I made _cinghiale_. I had bought a small pork shoulder to supply a bit over a pound of cubes of pork for this dish. What to do with the rest of the shoulder?

Last night, we came home wet and tired from a long week and a rainy walk home.  We were casting about for ideas so that we didn't have to go to the store. I was trying to think of a way to use the pork shoulder, but that did not take a long cooking time. I got it! Pork schnitzel! (Or Wiener Schnitzel vom Schweinfleisch). I cut thin shoulder cutlets, trimmed the fat, pounded them thinner, dredged in flour, egg wash, panko, into shallow oil to fry. I also made smashed 'taters (simmered, smashed, and refried), and leftover braised kale from earlier in the week. I even had some lemon wedges and parsley already cut -- it was like it was meant to be.

I still had a bit of the shoulder on the bone this morning. That went into the Northern beans for today's dinner!

Here is last night (dinner today is still in the future):


----------



## Boatboy24

My wife nixed my plans for chicken parm tonight, saying she just wanted to fix herself something light. Oldest is at a b-day party, so it's pretty much just me (my youngest is easy and will eat just about anything). Picked up some Prime NY strips at Costco yesterday and individually sealed them for freezer storage. The biggest one came out earlier and has been in the SV bath for about 90 minutes. Not sure what I'm going to do with it when it comes out shortly, but it'll be grill or CI pan. Have a Caesar Salad ready to go and to make the little guy happy, I'll throw on some tots.


----------



## Boatboy24

OMG it was good! My wife, who was a med-well tenderloin snob when I married her tried some. Her response was "this is better than most filets - when you use that 'precooker' the steaks come out so great". Seasoned it up with kosher salt, fresh ground pepper, garlic powder, onion powder and some dried marjoram after about two hours in the SV at 130F. Then seared about two minutes per side on the gasser. Not all barrels firing on the grill, but it was still showing about 570F. All I had with it was a Caesar Salad. Washed down with a 2013 Columbia Crest Coyote Canyon Syrah. Good night.


----------



## ibglowin

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjQtzV9IZ0Q[/ame]


----------



## ceeaton

Away closing up our cabin for the winter with my younger brother. Weather wasn't bad but improved through the weekend. Of course today was beautiful, but it is a travel day. Friday we did a grilled mushroom pizza on my brothers Lodge grill pan (later did some bacon on it too, very nice to cook on). And on Friday I assembled a new grilling "toy" my brother bought so we could take an old smoker to the dump. A 22" Weber Original Kettle grill. I think you could cook about anything except for maybe a large pig. Fired up some beef and pork ribs plus some andouille sausage.


----------



## sour_grapes

Now that I stepped up from an 18" to a 22" Weber, I am in hog heaven. Don't get me wrong, I still would love to get my mitts on a kamado grill, but a Weber will take me _almost_ all the way there.

In particular, Craig, your feast looks divine (or is that bovine/porcine?). Yum.

I'm making a lamb ragout. Perhaps there will be deets later, if I remember.


----------



## geek

Some porterhouse on the grill, fried plantains and veggies.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sing it with me! Peyton Manning's favorite food. Nice salad and some ho-made garlic bread to go with it.

@ceeaton: that new kettle will serve you well for many years (as you already know)


----------



## Boatboy24

I ate way too much.


----------



## sour_grapes

I bought four lamb shoulder chops; two are quite nearly rib chops, and 2 were well into the shoulder. I reserved the "rib" chops for later in the week, and made a ragout with the decidedly shoulder ones.

This was very good, but not the knockout I was hoping for. I seared the chops, added sauteed 'shrooms and onions, raw fennel, 6 cloves of sauteed garlic, herbs/spices, a goodly amount of CC Showcase Syrah, and 8 beautiful plum tomatoes from the farmer's market. Loaded it all into a Dutch oven into the oven at 250 for a few hours. It was not nearly as _tomatoey_ as I was expecting. Still lovely, but not as good as the _cianghiale_ upthread, despite the fact that the recipes were not that different.

Served over linguine, and with a side of peas/butter/fresh tarragon.


----------



## JohnT

The wife was away this weekend. She hates the smell of frying, so the plan was to pick up 2 tiny chickens and fry them up. I love cold-left over fried chicken and can eat off of a batch through the up coming week.

unfortunately, all they had was large roasting chickens. Great price on them! I got a 12 pounder for only $9. OK, so change of plan.. I made my mother's stuffing, mashed some taters, and slice up some of the carrots that I harvested from the garden just last week. 

You know, there are smells that will always remind you of things past. The smell of a roasting chicken always reminds me of home. I cooked it to 160 degrees and had a HUGE amount of glace (that tasty brown stuff at the bottom of the pan) that I turned into incredible mushroom gravy. 

So, it will be left over chicken dinner, chicken sandwiches, and (yet to be made) chicken soup. 

Here is a pick of the bird (just out of the oven) and my plate. A nice Montepulciano to wash it down. 

I know.. Red wine with chicken?? Hey, it is what I like..


----------



## JohnT

Side note: 

My meat thermometer had gone missing. Desperate, I rediscovered a Christmas present from a couple of years ago. 

This was one of those RC units and the batteries had not died on me.. It was pretty cool not having to run to the kitchen each time I wanted to see how the roast was doing. It did, though, take me a while to figure out how to set the darn thing..


----------



## geek

Had the varsity soccer team at home last night, so for 'pasta party' I ordered 3 party pizzas (around 40 small cuts each).
Were these boys hungry, they eat a lot, or what....


----------



## JohnT

That truck must have hit a bump again!!!! 








Beef Loin, Bone-In USDA CHOICE BEEF ShopRite Sale Price: $7.99 lb. -$3.22 lb. Limit 5-lbs.

Ever see a man eat his way through a 4.9999999 pound steak???


----------



## geek

JohnT said:


> That truck must have hit a bump again!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beef Loin, Bone-In USDA CHOICE BEEF ShopRite Sale Price: $7.99 lb. -$3.22 lb. Limit 5-lbs.
> 
> Ever see a man eat his way through a 4.9999999 pound steak???



The sale is also at our local shop rite...


----------



## Boatboy24

@JohnT: that salmon price is pretty good too, if that's wild caught. Don't pass that one up.


----------



## ibglowin

Saw this one the other day on FB. I think this was in Tulsa, OK. No deals like this in my hood!


----------



## Boatboy24

They had Prime grade whole brisket at Costco last week for $2.98/lb.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, that is the regular price. It is not trimmed in any way so lots of fat to lop off but it is still a better deal IMHO than the Costco "choice" brisket (which is trimmed and only the flat portion) for $5.99.

I picked one of the Prime ones a couple weeks back when we made a run. Tossed into the freezer.



Boatboy24 said:


> They had Prime grade whole brisket at Costco last week for $2.98/lb.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> @JohnT: that salmon price is pretty good too, if that's wild caught. Don't pass that one up.



Not likely! Atlantic salmon basically means "farmed."



> Atlantic salmon in U.S. stores and restaurants is always farmed)


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Not likely! Atlantic salmon basically means "farmed."



So deceptive. Unless it was farmed in the Atlantic, you shouldn't be allowed to call it that. 

One of my major beefs with Costco - they never have wild caught fish.


----------



## sour_grapes

The wife is away, so I made things that I like that she doesn't. Warning: No pictures, as I will explain. I made seared scallops, where the idea is to hit them hard in butter in a HOT skillet, then make a pan sauce (sherry, white wine, garlic, & thyme). This was pretty good, but I didn't let my pan sauce reduce enough, so it was a bit watery. I also made broiled eggplant slices, glazed with soy/sesame sauce. I was feeling very lazy, so my starch was broiled garlic bread. I washed this down with WE Eclipse Pinot Gris.

Why no pictures? Because everything was shades of beige. Ecru. Tan. Taupe. Blonde on blonde. Ivory. Buff. It was fairly tasty, but esthetically, it was very unattractive!


----------



## ibglowin

The only way to do buffalo wings! This time with pecan wood. Almost an hour (indirect) at about 350F on the Weber.


----------



## ibglowin

What the Hell. Your only 59 once right?

Marinated Tritip on the Weber along with some Jalapeño poppers wrapped in bacon no less and baked potatoes with all the fixings. Wedge salad with blu cheese dressing for a veggie! Used leftover charcoal and pecan wood from last night. The wine....... you will have to wait for! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> What the Hell. Your only 59 once right?



Actually, I am planning to be 59 many times!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight's offering was grass-fed beef short ribs (on sale at a good price). I seared them then started cooking 'em in the _sous vide_ machine ~2 days ago. Perfect for a rainy Sunday. Served up with a sauce of shallots, reduced Zin, and reduced juices from the beef, and accompanied by creamy polenta with Gorgonzola. For a veggie, I sauteed up some 'shrooms, a _ton_ of garlic, and spinach, with a bit of sherry to braise it at the end. I also heated a "take-and-bake" rosemary ciabatta loaf, and it was all very enjoyable. The wine was a Cline Old Vine Zin (purchased after our recent discussion about the price pressure on Lodi OVZ growers).


----------



## JohnT

Got to the man in the trench coat in time. The sale on steak was still going on. I ended up going for a porterhouse. 

Cooked my favorite way. 

I brought the steak to room temperature, then seasoned both sides with salt, pepper, and a few drops of worchestershire sauce. I then put 1/2 butter and 1/2 olive oil into a hot pan, then added a sprig of rosemary, a sprig of thyme and 1 large, sliced clove of garlic. 

I kept spooning the oil and butter (infused with garlic and herbs) over the steak for 2 minutes per side, then finished the steak off for 8 minutes in the oven. 

Beautiful bark! IMHO, the perfect cook! all I needed was a nice baked potato! Washed it down with a 2014 barrel reserve cab.


----------



## geek

Although too pink for my taste, that looks good John.


----------



## JohnT

Yesterday, Sunday, I started a pot of sauce at 8am. 

I then made up a sheet of "it tastes so god".


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Actually, I am planning to be 59 many times!



I've been 28 so many times, I've lost count.


----------



## sour_grapes

We had a lovely dinner tonight. I sauteed up some red bok choy or totsoi (not sure which) with shallots, sherry, and _herbes de Provence_. Normally, I would go with an Asian taste profile with those greens, but I wanted it to match the rest of the meal. We had fantastic butternut squash fritters: You grate the squash, mix with herbs, flour, and eggs, and then fry in oil. Finally, I made _sole meunière_, which came out really nicely. The fillets (wild-caught Pacific sole) were fresh and delicate, and they fried up to a nice crisp outside/moist inside. Seasoned with ground fennel/salt/pepper, and then covered with butter/lemon/sherry/parsley pan sauce.

Don't worry about the skimpy portions on my plate -- there were seconds on the way!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight, I _once again_ happened on those lamb "shoulder chops" that are basically rib chops. You look at that first picture and tell me if you see "rib" or "shoulder"? BTW, those are in my new aluminum frying pan. Heretofore, I essentially only used cast iron or carbon steel cookware, but Al is more or less the standard cookware in commercial kitchens. I decided to buy one to see how I liked it; I am still evaluating it, but obvious pros are light weight, good thermal conductivity, and good searing capability. Obvious cons are sticking and staining. We'll see.

Anyway, back to the meal: In addition to the pan-fried lamb chops (coriander, garlic, fennel), I made deep-fried potato wedges (dusted with rosemary and salt). Finally, we had sauteed mustard greens (shallots, crushed red pepper, marjoram) braised in ho-made chicken stock and "brightened" with sherry vinegar. All was more than passable, and was washed down with my 3-yr-old WE SI Amarone di Beppe (tweakfest a la Joeswine).


----------



## GreginND

I’ve been negligent in posting lately. I pulled all my peppers from the garden a couple weeks ago. Here are my cayenne and habaneros beginning their journey to the sauce bottle.


----------



## loopline

GreginND said:


> I’ve been negligent in posting lately. I pulled all my peppers from the garden a couple weeks ago. Here are my cayenne and habaneros beginning their journey to the sauce bottle.
> 
> View attachment 40078


Care to share the recipie for that sauce? They look great.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> I’ve been negligent in posting lately. I pulled all my peppers from the garden a couple weeks ago. Here are my cayenne and habaneros beginning their journey to the sauce bottle.
> 
> View attachment 40078



Taste the rainbow!!


----------



## ibglowin

In SA visiting my Mom and daughter who lives here as well. Made a Costco run and picked up some of the Costco Salmon with Basil Pesto Butter. Paired really well with a 90pts WS New Zealand Seaside Cellars Pinot Noir ($9.99).


----------



## LilChief

GreginND said:


> I’ve been negligent in posting lately. I pulled all my peppers from the garden a couple weeks ago. Here are my cayenne and habaneros beginning their journey to the sauce bottle.
> 
> View attachment 40078



Perfectly grilled ribeye with a touch of hickory wood added to the grill last night, finished with a bottle of Cab Sav/Tempranillo and a nice smooth Cuban cigar by the fire pit. Very relaxing night! Your pepper sauce looks damn good, I would put that all over just about everything I eat.


----------



## geek

What's up with this site ever since the picture upload process was changed the page gets wide and in disproportion.
Every thread that has a picture, the picture gets blown up and you need to use the horizontal bar on the bottom of the browser in order to see info on the right hand side of the posts


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> What's up with this site ever since the picture upload process was changed the page gets wide and in disproportion.
> Every thread that has a picture, the picture gets blown up and you need to use the horizontal bar on the bottom of the browser in order to see info on the right hand side of the posts



If you have a program that can manipulate image sizes, set it for 120 dpi and leave the size the same (ie. don't resample the image, so if it was 5 mb, it will stay 5 mb), then manipulate the image size again, but allow the program to resample (downsample) the image and set it for 6.5 x 4 inches (540 x 720, or 720 by 540 pixels, depending on the orientation of the image). This will leave the image file size around 1.1 mb. Mine always come in the same size and the site now will place two of them side by side without increasing the width to the point that you have to scroll to the right to go to the next page of posts. 

Hope that makes sense and helps. If you ever come down to visit @bkisel in Wellsboro, I can show you if he has a photo manipulation program on this computer device (ie. Photoshop or something like that). If not I'll bring up my wife's laptop and show you on that. Just make sure we go over that before too much wine is consumed.


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night. Not the same with out my oldest son, but we forge on... Two daughters didn't partake since one has a Halloween party tonight (got a call that she fell and hit her head  ), the other is "baby sitting" a 12 year old (more like playing board games). So I made me and my wife separate pizza pies, both with premade crusts (cheating). Her's had meatballs, pepperoni, ham, bacon with diced red pepper. Mine had the same but with diced onions and some "shaker" red peppers. Very good and easy. Took longer to fry up the bacon than it did to make the pizza (450*F convection oven). But it was such a nice day outside that is wasn't a problem to cook the bacon (probably a bit longer than necessary). @geek , this is what I was talking about re: the image sizes.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> If you have a program that can manipulate image sizes, set it for 120 dpi and leave the size the same (ie. don't resample the image, so if it was 5 mb, it will stay 5 mb), then manipulate the image size again, but allow the program to resample (downsample) the image and set it for 6.5 x 4 inches (540 x 720, or 720 by 540 pixels, depending on the orientation of the image). This will leave the image file size around 1.1 mb. Mine always come in the same size and the site now will place two of them side by side without increasing the width to the point that you have to scroll to the right to go to the next page of posts.
> 
> Hope that makes sense and helps. If you ever come down to visit @bkisel in Wellsboro, I can show you if he has a photo manipulation program on this computer device (ie. Photoshop or something like that). If not I'll bring up my wife's laptop and show you on that. Just make sure we go over that before too much wine is consumed.



I am referring to any pics, not pics I upload, but any pics loaded by anyone will increase the size of the page.

How do you guys see the pics on this page, do you get scroll bars in the browser?

I use Chrome.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> I am referring to any pics, not pics I upload, but any pics loaded by anyone will increase the size of the page.
> 
> How do you guys see the pics on this page, do you get scroll bars in the browser?
> 
> I use Chrome.


Yes I do get a scoll bar on some images others upload. But if you edit the image and downsize it enough, it won't appear that large on the screen. The old site used to limit the size of images so that wouldn't happen. What ever website software they are now using doesn't do that automatically like it did before. Maybe it is just a setting that they overlooked in setting, don't know, have my own issues at work with websites we maintain, but we have had that issue before when we changed web hosting software.

I've also noticed ultra small images, so the old site software used to set the images to a standard size, whether they were too large or too small.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> @geek , this is what I was talking about re: the image sizes.



Hate to tell ya, Craig, but your 2nd picture was hanging way off the screen (to the right) on my computer.

Also, it seems like once _anyone_ posts a big picture, then all the posts will require scrolling.

I, for one, am certainly not going to take extra steps of downsampling every picture I upload! I am holding out hoping that the purported/promised move to a new BB platform will take care of the problem.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wifey is out of town, so a bachelor feast for me. I seared some halves of Brussels sprouts, then braised them in ho-made chicken stock. The other night, we baked a spaghetti squashed but only ate half, so I scooped a big spoonful of that to go with dinner. I bought a chuck steak (too tough for my wife, but I like!) and dry-brined it and seared it in tons of butter. While that was resting, I sauteed Portabella mushrooms, shallots, thyme, and garlic, with some red wine that I reduced in the pan. Quite passable!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Hate to tell ya, Craig, but your 2nd picture was hanging way off the screen (to the right) on my computer.
> 
> Also, it seems like once _anyone_ posts a big picture, then all the posts will require scrolling.
> 
> I, for one, am certainly not going to take extra steps of downsampling every picture I upload! I am holding out hoping that the purported/promised move to a new BB platform will take care of the problem.



You just need a bigger screen!


----------



## ibglowin

Went up to Sprouts (mini Whole Foods) and picked up a really nice boneless Rib Eye and a few things to go with it. Paired wonderfully with a 2104 Gorman Winery "Old Scratch" Cabernet Sauvignon. 100% Red Mountain fruit. 93pts WS and Costco had them for a smoking good deal.


----------



## sour_grapes

We had a preprandial snack of avocado cubes dressed with truffle oil, pumpkin-seed oil, soy sauce, ground fennel, and lime juice. Too bad I will never be able to replicate it exactly, because it was spot on. Delicious.

For dinner, my wife picked up a nice, thick swordfish steak, so I tried a new (to me) recipe from Marcella Hazen called Swordfish with Capers and Vinegar, _Stimpirata_ style. The flavors really come together nicely (onion, fresh fennel, capers, white-wine vinegar). I made a seafood risotto, which in this case just means risotto made with ho-made lobster stock. Finally, we made lemon/ginger glazed carrots.

Washed this down with a WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir.


----------



## GreginND

Mushrooms, mushroooms, mushrooms, mushrooms and pasta.


----------



## sour_grapes

Mmmmmm, umami goodness!!


----------



## JohnT

My honey is back from Florida. She headed down the day after pressing and has been gone for the better part of 3 weeks.

So, Saturday I got up around 4am and cleaned the house from top to bottom. I then ran to the grocery store and stocked the fridge. I also bought a dozen roses then picked her up at the airport.

I forgot to plan dinner, so it was Digiorno frozen pizza Saturday night. 

On Sunday, I made up for it. Roast beef, parmesan crusted yorkshire pudding, mashed taters, sautéed mushrooms, and carrots. For desert, it was home made apple pie!

MAN! did those Yorkshire puddings come out perfect!


----------



## sour_grapes

Last night, I made tenderloin filets, seared in butter, then finished in the oven. Drenched with a mushroom/red wine/beef stock reduction with shallots, garlic, and thyme. My wife made Swiss chard with onions, and I heated up some leftover spaghetti squash with parsley, sauteed red onions, and garlic. For those keeping score at home, that is 3 different kinds of onions, or 4 different kinds of alliums.

We washed this down with the remainder of a bottle of WE SI Argentine Malbec, and then dug into a new Montepulciano d'Abruzzo that just arrived from WTSO.

This is all true, but the main reason I am posting this, even though I lack pix, is to bump this thread up to the top for later use; I had trouble finding it after the great conversion.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight is simple flank steak marinated in Soy Vey Island Teriyaki. Also doing some steamed broccoli and steamed white rice with a little soy, sesame oil and five spice.


----------



## Johnd

Gumbo for dinner tonight. Made it yesterday, cooked down two dozen quail and picked the meat, used the stock, added to a medium dark roux. Cut up and browned a few pounds of Cajun venison sausage, plus an array of spices, simmered and seasoned for several hours, cooled and refrigerated overnight. Always better the second day, so we don’t eat it the first day.....


----------



## ibglowin

This was amazing tonight! Perfect sauce, perfect meatballs, perfect pasta!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> This was amazing tonight! Perfect sauce, perfect meatballs, perfect pasta!
> 
> View attachment 44364



Bucatini?

When I have bucatini, I always wonder: If Lady and the Tramp ordered bucatini, would their famous kiss ever have happened?


----------



## Boatboy24

Comfort food tonight. Roast chicken and veg. Got the 'innards', and some leftover wing tips from another project browned up, along with some onion, carrot and celery. It's all now simmering in a pot, along with some sage, rosemary, and thyme. House smells awesome.


----------



## Johnd

Been craving some turkey, and Mrs. John D loves turkey legs, so I picked up a 22.38 lb bird yesterday. Got it in a little brine at the moment, and tomorrow it’s got a date with the Primo. Just gotta decide between mesquite and pecan, hard to pass up mesquite though......


----------



## ibglowin

Pecan, definitely pecan. Turkey absorbs smoke like crazy and mesquite is a REALLY strong smoke flavor. I did my first Turkey on my Pit Boss last year and used lump charcoal and one nice stick of pecan and it was the best turkey I have ever eaten. Moist, flavorful and perfectly smoked!




Johnd said:


> Been craving some turkey, and Mrs. John D loves turkey legs, so I picked up a 22.38 lb bird yesterday. Got it in a little brine at the moment, and tomorrow it’s got a date with the Primo. Just gotta decide between mesquite and pecan, hard to pass up mesquite though......


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Been craving some turkey, and Mrs. John D loves turkey legs, so I picked up a 22.38 lb bird yesterday. Got it in a little brine at the moment, and tomorrow it’s got a date with the Primo. Just gotta decide between mesquite and pecan, hard to pass up mesquite though......



Definitely pecan. Mesquite can get bitter on longer cooks. For poultry, I tend to go with fruit wood. Cherry, apple, etc., but pecan should work pretty well.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Pecan, definitely pecan. Turkey absorbs smoke like crazy and mesquite is a REALLY strong smoke flavor. I did my first Turkey on my Pit Boss last year and used lump charcoal and one nice stick of pecan and it was the best turkey I have ever eaten. Moist, flavorful and perfectly smoked!





Boatboy24 said:


> Definitely pecan. Mesquite can get bitter on longer cooks. For poultry, I tend to go with fruit wood. Cherry, apple, etc., but pecan should work pretty well.



When I use mesquite on poultry, it’s used sparingly, I love mesquite flavor on BBQ. You both make good points. Guess I’ll sleep on it and make a game time decision at 5AM.


----------



## dralarms

ibglowin said:


> Pecan, definitely pecan. Turkey absorbs smoke like crazy and mesquite is a REALLY strong smoke flavor. I did my first Turkey on my Pit Boss last year and used lump charcoal and one nice stick of pecan and it was the best turkey I have ever eaten. Moist, flavorful and perfectly smoked!




Try 1/2 pecan, 1/4 cherry and 1/4 apple. It will blow your mind


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, I'd post pics of my dinner, but they are apparently too large. Weird, the pic I posted of last night's wine was taken with the same device and in the same manner. No issues w/ that one.


----------



## GreginND

At the American Wine Society conference in the Poconos. The hotel made some pretty darn good vegan food for me. 




View attachment 44398


----------



## Johnd

Ended up going with a pecan and cherry mixture. The cherry wood chips smoked up first, the larger pecan took a bit longer to get going, but had some longevity. Bumped temps from 250 - 350 after the first hour, now just plugging along looking for 165........


----------



## geek

GreginND said:


> At the American Wine Society conference in the Poconos. The hotel made some pretty darn good vegan food for me.
> 
> View attachment 44382
> 
> 
> View attachment 44398
> 
> 
> View attachment 44383
> 
> 
> View attachment 44384
> 
> 
> View attachment 44385



I'm not vegan, but I'd eat that all day long, looks yummy...


----------



## ibglowin

BFF's were in Santa fe yesterday and brought home pizza from one of our favorite pizza places. Back Road Pizza https://backroadpizza.com. This place is always voted best pizza joint in Santa fe every year. It was also featured on an episode of Guy Fieri's Triple "D" show. Always a great pie! Went well with............


----------



## ibglowin

Maiden voyage of the Anova Sous Vide cooker I scored on Amazon Prime day awhile back. I have a nice 3.5lb whole beef tenderloin. This is my $15 Sous Vide container I found at my local hardware store. Sure beats the $35 ones sold online. I think I will try 135F for 1.5 hour. Should I sear first and then quick sear afterwards or just sear afterwards? (~5 min sear)


----------



## Boatboy24

I


ibglowin said:


> Maiden voyage of the Anova Sous Vide cooker I scored on Amazon Prime day awhile back. I have a nice 3.5lb whole beef tenderloin. This is my $15 Sous Vide container I found at my local hardware store. Sure beats the $35 ones sold online. I think I will try 135F for 1.5 hour. Should I sear first and then quick sear afterwards or just sear afterwards? (~5 min sear)



I imagine I'm too late to answer your question, but I don't see much reason to sear before. I'd S&P that tenderloin, along with maybe a pat of butter and some thyme, then SV and sear. While searing, you can make a reduction sauce with the juices from the SV bag, if you're feeling motivated.


----------



## ibglowin

Not too late as I just tossed it in to the pool. I decided to not sear and then use the propane grill on high to sear. I am going to cook at ~130-133F I think and then sear for about 10 min until it looks good on the outside. I might just probe it to make sure I don't overcook it. I seasoned and then added some rosemary, thyme to the bag as well. So far so good.



Boatboy24 said:


> I imagine I'm too late to answer your question, but I don't see much reason to sear before. I'd S&P that tenderloin, along with maybe a pat of butter and some thyme, then SV and sear. While searing, you can make a reduction sauce with the juices from the SV bag, if you're feeling motivated.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Not too late as I just tossed it in to the pool. I decided to not sear and then use the propane grill on high to sear. I am going to cook at ~130-133F I think and then sear for about 10 min until it looks good on the outside. I might just probe it to make sure I don't overcook it. I seasoned and then added some rosemary, thyme to the bag as well. So far so good.



10 min might be too much, depending on your preferred doneness. I haven't done a whole tenderloin, but with filets, or other thick steaks, I usually go 130, then sear for about 2 min per side. Obviously, there is a wide range of acceptable temps, based on your preference.


----------



## sour_grapes

I made Cafe Zuni roast chicken for guests last night. It was great, but I was too drunk to post about it!



ibglowin said:


> Should I sear first and then quick sear afterwards or just sear afterwards? (~5 min sear)



Just wanting to chime in on my thoughts on searing for _sous vide_. I feel it best to sear like you would for _normal _cooking. That is, if you conventially sear before a long, slow cook (like lamb shanks or short ribs or stew), then do that for SV, too. If, instead, you do NOT sear ahead of time, then wait until after SV to sear, like for steaks and chops, etc.


----------



## ibglowin

Did not suck...........


----------



## ibglowin

To tired to cook so a little improvisation was in order of what's was in the fridge. How about a Beef Tenderloin sandwich on toasted sourdough bread with arugula, mayo and horse radish sauce. If only there was a bottle of something to pair this with.........


----------



## Boatboy24

One of our vendors took a few of us and a few of their staff to Cookology tonight for an Indian Chicken Curry challenge. Two of the guys that work for our vendor have been talking trash for many months about who's curry is better, so it was put up to a challenge. They each did their own curry and the rest of us pitched in to do a veg, indian rice and dessert. Amazing food, good drinks and a great time. I'm absolutely stuffed though.


----------



## vernsgal

Shrimp stir fry! One of my favorites. With a cabernet. 
Sorry no pic. Trying to get back in to this lol


----------



## vernsgal

Boatboy24 said:


> One of our vendors took a few of us and a few of their staff to Cookology tonight for an Indian Chicken Curry challenge. Two of the guys that work for our vendor have been talking trash for many months about who's curry is better, so it was put up to a challenge. They each did their own curry and the rest of us pitched in to do a veg, indian rice and dessert. Amazing food, good drinks and a great time. I'm absolutely stuffed though.


One of hubbies favorites!


----------



## geek

The pics posted doubled @Boatboy24 but that looks delish..


----------



## GreginND

Double the goodness. I love Indian food and cook a lot with Indian spices. Yum!!!


----------



## GreginND

My first try making Szechuan spicy and sour potatoes. It was mouthnumbingly good.


----------



## geek

Yummy.....


----------



## sour_grapes

I have some catching up to do! This was from earlier this week. I admit to being fuzzy on the details. Grouper, dusted in flour and spices, pan fried in lots of butter. Served with white rice and baby bok choy and garlic (charred, then braised in ho-made chicken stock and lemon juice).


----------



## sour_grapes

Another one while I am at it. Broiled hangar steak smothered in chimichurri sauce. Served with collard greens and onions braised in ho-made chicken stock, and a side of polenta with LOTS of pungent blue cheese.


----------



## GreginND

This butternut squash lentil loaf was pretty successful. 

Sorry. It seems I can no longer upload photos from my iPhone.


----------



## ceeaton

After getting back from a visit to @jgmann67 (yes, I could drive and still function, we tipped the carboy, but left some in), got to work on a pork roast that I found behind a truck in DIllsburg (behind the Giant). It was kryovac sealed, so no added dirt. Coated in kosher salt, pepper and rosemary. Browned it on the Weber grill, then perched it on a carrot throne. A cup of chicken stock, a lid, into a 250*F oven until it reached about 145*F, then rested (ended up around 155*F). Was extremely moist and tender. The carrots were not necessarily "dry roasted", but were good all the same. Served with sauerkraut, corn (for the ones who don't like the carrots), smashed taters, brown gravy and some beer and wine (for the adults, not the kids). Our neighbor Giana, friend of my youngest daughter, came over for a sleep over and church tomorrow, so we fed her too.


----------



## ibglowin

Saturday night, Pizza night! Ho-Made pizza. Thin crust, Mrs IB requested some of the new sausage be fried up and added as well as a topping along with pepperoni, mozzarella, chèvre, kalamata olives, green chile. Turned out fantastic! Almost embarrassed at the wine that was paired with it. LOL


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Saturday night, Pizza night! Ho-Made pizza. Thin crust, Mrs IB requested some of the new sausage be fried up and added as well as a topping along with pepperoni, mozzarella, chèvre, kalamata olives, green chile. Turned out fantastic! Almost embarrassed at the wine that was paired with it. LOL
> 
> View attachment 44600


Well, fess up, what was the almost embarrassing wine?


----------



## sour_grapes

This was a pork shoulder steak, but I cooked it _sous vide_ for 2 days at 159F. It was falling apart, so I made up a mushroom/garlic/shallot/thyme/sherry sauce, and mixed it all in. Served with some roasted Delicata squash, and lacinato kale with onions and ho-made chicken stock.


----------



## ibglowin

Check the "what's in your glass" thread! LOL




ceeaton said:


> Well, fess up, what was the almost embarrassing wine?


----------



## Boatboy24

Another chilly day here in the DC 'burbs. I just took a ~3lb prime chuck roast out of the freezer. This afternoon, I'll throw it on the charcoal grill nice and low for an hour or so with some cherry and pecan. Then I'm going to cube it up and make chili.


----------



## sour_grapes

Nice! Coincidentally, I put a nice ~3 lb prime chuck roast into the _sous vide_ cooker ~35 hours ago. We are making dinner tonight at a friend's house who is laid up after surgery.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Nice! Coincidentally, I put a nice ~3 lb prime chuck roast into the _sous vide_ cooker ~35 hours ago. We are making dinner tonight at a friend's house who is laid up after surgery.



Aaaaannnd, what do you do with the SV chuck roast?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Aaaaannnd, what do you do with the SV chuck roast?



I am basically intending to serve it as "roast beef." I only cooked it at 131, so it should be medium rare, and not falling apart (although I expect it will be a bit "mushy"). Also, after some debate with myself, I did not pre-sear it. So, my plan is to dry it off, perhaps add an herb crust (depending on how my pre-SV seasonings turned out), then sear and/or broil it to try to develop a mild bark.

Ideally, I would take the juices from the SV bag and make a mushroom/red wine reduction sauce. I may indeed do that, but the patient is not a fan of mushrooms. She claims to like (or at least tolerate) mushrooms "the way Paul cooks them," but I think she is just putting on a brave face. Therefore, I think I will make a gravy instead, even though it is not the best choice IMHO for the rest of the meal. Maybe I will ask her which she prefers, secretly hoping she opts for the 'shrooms.


----------



## ceeaton

Was actually pretty nice here, low 40's without that dreaded wind. This morning the humidity was up a bit, so the cold cut through the light jacket pretty well. Got my wife's car battery replaced. It was still working, but upon opening the car hood, I noticed a bunch of battery residue which usually points to a battery that is past it's prime. It is the original on a 2012 Camry, so it was going to need replaced soon anyway. So I replaced it and scored some points with the lady of the house (Eagles weren't playing and was getting sick of the Steelers announcers, so I needed a diversion). Anyhow, fired up the grill and started up a "beer can" chicken, without the beer or can, but with the chicken. Rubbed it with some left over fajita rub from the other night, and stuffed some onions in the cavity. Did it slow (grill temp was showing 250*F most of the time) and am about to take it off and let it rest a bit. Doing a potato bread stuffing, green beans and some smashed taters to round out the meal.


----------



## sour_grapes

The _sous vide_ chuck roast worked out nicely. After SV, I broiled it for a flavorful browned skin. The texture was spot on: tender, but not mushy., and the meat was moist and juicy. Only (small) complaint was that there was a fair amount of fat inside, and the SV cooking does not render that at all. (It was, however, unctuous and succulent!)
Served this with a red-wine reduction sauce with onions, mushrooms, garlic, and thyme. Also, smashed 'taters, and roasted Brussels sprouts with Parmagiano-Reggiano. As mentioned upthread, I made this for a friend who is laid up after surgery, so we started things at our house and finished it there: the other couple had no complaints!


----------



## JohnT

Once quitting time hit on Friday, I yelled "wahooo" and headed straight for the grocery store.

This was the first weekend that I had no plans and my tongue was hanging out for a nice steak dinner (on Saturday) and some spaghetti, meatballs, and sausage for Sunday. 

After doing battle with Friday traffic, I finally got home, unloaded, and put everything away. I then cleaned the fireplace. The weather had turned cold (finally) and I have been looking forward to a nice fireside glass of wine. AHHHHH! good food, a nice warming fire (in the man cave), a comfy chair, and nothing to do but cook, sip, relax, and enjoy the peace and quiet!! Lets call this "Plan A".

Then my brother calls me. "What are you doing tomorrow?" he asks. 

I got as far as to say "I have no plans" when he interjected with "Great, I need your help on Saturday". 

What I was trying to tell him was that I had no plans and was REALLLY looking forward to just relaxing at home. Being obligated to help my brother, I had no choice. So, my steak plans were changed. The new plan (Plan B) was to cook both the steak (for Sunday dinner) and the spaghetti/meatballs/sausage as well on Sunday (to eat during the week).

On Saturday when I arrived at my brother's place, I was surprised to see that my Niece (the daughter I always wanted) was there to help out too. She batted her pretty blue eyes, gave me a sad-puppy-dawg face, and the next thing I know I had committed to taking her to JR tobacco on Sunday. 

We left my brother's house around 4:30. Being hungry, and estimating that I would be getting home by 5:30, the plans shifted again. Back to Plan A!!! Steak dinner after all!! It was then that my cell phone rang. A group of my friends were getting together at his house for some pizza. 

SOOO, we were back to plan B. I ended up having a terrific time and got home around 10pm. It was far too late for a fire so I simply went to bed.

On Sunday morning, my brother stopped by with a load of firewood before I even had taken a sip of my morning coffee. My brother still has wood from super-storm Sandy, had split it, and brought it up to me. We unloaded and stacked the wood and I then convinced him to go to JRs with me as a way of thanking him. 

JRs is great. It has a large craft beer and wine selection AND you can enjoy a stogie INSIDE WHILE WATCHING THE GAME!!! 

It was a great time. In total, six of my family members showed up.
Unfortunately, I filled up on "pub food" (cheap pizza, nacho platters, etc) and draft Guinness. By the time we left the place, I was stuffed to the gills.

So, now it is plan "C". Cook the spaghetti, meatballs, and sausage on Sunday (to eat off of for the rest of the week), and cook the steak on Monday.

So, I took a long time to say that I did not eat very well over the weekend, at least nothing worthy of a picture, never got to cook, never got to have my fireside glass of wine in my comfy chair, and I would not have traded a minute of it for gold. 

On the bright side, I have no plans for next weekend. I think I will cook something and then enjoy a nice glass of wine by the fireplace.


----------



## GreginND

Potato and cabbage soup is nicely accompanied by some terrific PA wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Sous Vide Chicken Teriyaki is in the house! Started the marinade process at lunch today then 90 mins at 145F this evening (in the Costco chicken teriyaki sauce) and then about 5 min sear from the gas grill. Moist and delish throughout. Mrs IB had two sticky thumbs up! LOL


----------



## GreginND

GreginND said:


> This butternut squash lentil loaf was pretty successful.
> 
> Sorry. It seems I can no longer upload photos from my iPhone.



Here it is:


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> (It was, however, unctuous and succulent!)


Thank you. I have never used that word to describe food, didn't realize it had that second definition.


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken fajitas and spanish rice tonight. Washed down with the LR Monastrell-Petite Verdot. Good stuff, and a very pleasant night to be by the grill.


----------



## sour_grapes

Not dinner, but a playful breakfast!


----------



## Boatboy24

Sous vide ribeye, baked potato and grilled asparagus. Paired with my 2015 "Blend #3". Digesting now with a bit of limoncello.


----------



## sour_grapes

A late night at work, so on the way back from dropping a co-worker off, we had a famous Solly's Butterburger!

Yes, that is butter sitting on the plate under the burger.

(These are not my pictures.)


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> A late night at work, so on the way back from dropping a co-worker off, we had a famous Solly's Butterburger!
> 
> Yes, that is butter sitting on the plate under the burger.



Lipitor chaser?


----------



## Boatboy24

Cheater's fish tacos using Trader Joe's fish nuggets. Ho-made sauce and fresh fixings though.


----------



## geek

Antipasto, empanadas.


----------



## Boatboy24

The beginnings and the end of my leftovers dinner. Chicken fajita quesadilla.


----------



## Boatboy24

Trying out the new Anova bluetooth that arrived the other day. I pre-ordered their new unit the 'Nano' a few months ago, but they are experiencing some production delays (was supposed to be out this fall). They offered the option of waiting, getting a refund, or just switching the order to the current 'full size' unit. The bluetooth unit is noticeably smaller than my original Anova unit. It's a little quieter, but doesn't seem to circulate with as much power as the original - could just be my perception. Works great right out of the box and controlling from my phone is unique, though I'm not sure it adds much value (aside from potential reductions in hardware, enabling some reduction in overall size). 

Pulled a vac sealed prime NY Strip from the freezer and am having that with a baked potato. Kids wanted fish tacos, so I'm using the leftover sauce from dinner a few nights ago and throwing some Trader Joes fish nuggets in the oven. Steak will be rubbed with a S&P, garlic, onion, marjoram and cardamom rub after it's bath, then seared in the CI skillet. 

Trying really hard not to dig into the blueberry pie I made earlier.


----------



## geek

Chinese food with my 2015 Chardonnay from grapes...


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey away, but still made three different dinners, two with a common element. A fourth one by my oldest daughter was of her making (peppered turkey wrap (spinach wrap) with cheese/lettuce and I think some onion). The common element was some fresh Italian sausage that was grilled. Son had a grilled sausage on a GF bun. Youngest daughter had a spicy beef hot dog (she's looking more and more like a hot dog the older she gets, wish I could eat that much fat and stay thin). I cut up some of the sausage, mixed with peppers, onions, commercial pesto and cut up sausage. Very easy and very yummy, served with an ice cold beer or three.

Hoping my wife calls tonight since she can't text because she lost her phone somewhere between BWI and SAT. I have already bought her a replacement for Christmas as she really seemed to like the one I got when I lost mine in my brothers yard during a drink filled evening a few weeks ago. Has better range and the battery lasts 16 days in standby mode (I charged mine this morning at work, at 6 am, and it still is showing 100% charge).


----------



## Boatboy24

My belly has worked out and is ready for tomorrow.


----------



## sour_grapes

On a whim, I bought 2 lbs of mussels this evening. I made collard greens to go with it, but my wife (I am _totally_ blaming her for this, justified or not) distracted me, and I screwed it up. The chicken stock dried up and I burned the greens into a bitter mess. Into the garbage! However, the main course was, well, freaking delicious. Started with about 1/4 lb of ho-made bacon, cut into lardons. Fried those up in olive oil; when crisped, I added 1/2 stick butter and shallots, and eventually a few cloves of minced garlic. Then added about 1/2 bottle of ho-made Pinot Gris/Viogner and 2 lbs of Prince Edward Island mussels. Served this over linguine, and it was divine. Washed down with a bottle of ho-made Pinot Gris/Viogner, and then supplemented this with ho-made straight Pinot Gris. We topped off our tanks with leftovers from the on-going winemaking, viz., some sloppy seconds from the Syrah, and some press wine from the first run of the Syrah.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

I got my Buck last Friday, and yesterday I started the butchering. With the Cabelas grinder, I had planned to grind most of it. I pan fried some last night, with only salt+pepper+Italian seasoning and had it with some Penne Pasta. Wow!!! The Venison was tender, lean and delicious.


----------



## ibglowin

"City Grits" for breakfast! You need proper fuel to make it through this long day. LOL Grits cooked with chicken broth, then smoked gouda worked in, bacon crumbles, fresh cracked pepper, garlic, scallions, fresh tomatoes..........


----------



## ibglowin

4.5 hours on the Pit Boss at around 325F. Moist, tender, love the flavors inside and out. We give thanks to friends and family present and passed. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks great, Mike. My BIL did our turkey on his Pit Boss yesterday. I've gotta say it was the best bird I've ever had.


----------



## ceeaton

Friday night, traditional pizza night. Tried to avoid it but the kids were expecting it. Used some premade Brooklyn bakery crusts and a frozen GF crust for them, made a ho-made crust for me. Wifey isn't around, so I could do my longtime favorite pizza, green pepper, onion and anchovy. Excellent pie, excellent crust. Did it in the oven at 500*F using the convection setting. Interior of the crust on the edges is like a soft pretzel, base crust is somewhat firm but not crispy. Yum!

Crust would have been better if I made it last night, but ran out of energy...


----------



## GreginND

I was too busy to get photos of everything yesterday but I did snap a couple. 

Shan tofu




Falafel




Sunshine squash pie


----------



## ceeaton

Choices...choices...and more choices. I love grocery shopping after a holiday. On black Friday everyone is in the department stores, I'm in the grocery store on the way home from work. After scoring some cheap turkey yesterday, went for the second round of turkey after dropping my daughter off at work at 6 am (hit the local Giant). Then headed to the Weis in East Berlin and was pleased to find many "fall of the back of the truck" bargains. The turkey breasts and Salmon were about $20 of the combined bill. The rest was around the same, for a grand total of $40.89. Now to figure out what to make tomorrow (tonight is a ragú using ground turkey for meatballs and hot Italian sausage on Penne pasta (youngest daughters request)). I think I'm leaning towards the London Broil with twiced baked taters and some fresh green beans. The bone in pork sirloin roast will be for Tuesday dinner (crockpot meal) for my wife's first meal at home for over a week, if it actually fits in the crockpot (I think it cost all of $3.54).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Choices...choices...and more choices. I love grocery shopping after a holiday. On black Friday everyone is in the department stores, I'm in the grocery store on the way home from work. After scoring some cheap turkey yesterday, went for the second round of turkey after dropping my daughter off at work at 6 am (hit the local Giant). Then headed to the Weis in East Berlin and was pleased to find many "fall of the back of the truck" bargains. The turkey breasts and Salmon were about $20 of the combined bill. The rest was around the same, for a grand total of $40.89. Now to figure out what to make tomorrow (tonight is a ragú using ground turkey for meatballs and hot Italian sausage on Penne pasta (youngest daughters request)). I think I'm leaning towards the London Broil with twiced baked taters and some fresh green beans. The bone in pork sirloin roast will be for Tuesday dinner (crockpot meal) for my wife's first meal at home for over a week, if it actually fits in the crockpot.
> 
> View attachment 44922



SCORE!! I love this time of year and usually fill the freezer with some bone-in turkey breasts (which are hard to find otherwise and stupid expensive). I will also get a rib roast or two and slice at least one into steaks - they are usually $4-6/lb during the holidays. Lobster tails usually get stupid-cheap too. 

Tonight, wife wanted steak. Sadly, where I happened to be when I learned this was Whole Foods (geographic convenience). I cringed at first when she said she wanted filet. I didn't see any in the butcher case, so asked. The butcher said he was in the process of cutting up a tenderloin and would have one for me in a minute. I have to be honest - that little filet is amazing looking and I was kinda wishing I was getting one for myself. For me, I'll 'suffer' through another one of the Costco Prime NY Strips. 

Both are in the Sous Vide for an hour or so. The filet certainly doesn't need it. But it is a rather 'tall' cut and would be tough to cook evenly on the grill and still get a decent sear on the outside. Not an issue w/ the Anova.


----------



## ceeaton

My brother picked up a NY Strip Roast for $6.99 late last week (I think). He said is was to die for. I think he was planning to get another and cut into steaks but they were all out of what he was looking for. He said the ones they had (were $7.99/lb, still a good price) didn't look good. Guess I don't get steak very often, but they looked yummy to me, just didn't have the cash to buy a $30 piece of cow.

Oh, and Costco prime strips are nothing to cough at, they're pretty darn good for the coin you put down for them, IMHO.


----------



## montanaWineGuy

I did my Turkey Breast in the Smoker yesterday, about a 8 pounder. IMO a smoker is the best way to do a turkey. I do nothing but unwrap the turkey and put it in the smoker. Always comes out with tons of flavor and is very very moist.


----------



## ibglowin

In Las Cruces this weekend. We did a Costco run yesterday to El Paso and picked up some things as well as Whole Paycheck. Got home at 3:30. We did our first ever Spatchcock Turkey. Put in the oven at 4:00pm at 450F. Bird was done to perfection in 90 mins. If you have not tried this you need to do it!


----------



## Kraffty

We tried our first Sous Vide Beef Friday night. 130 degrees, 90 minutes for 1-1/2lb steak that seared it on a cast iron griddle on the bbq at about 600 degrees. Came out exactly as advertised.


----------



## geek

I got to get one of those Sous Vide "thingy"


----------



## sour_grapes

Geek, if you are handy, you could make a temperature controller to control a crockpot for <$20.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> We tried our first Sous Vide Beef Friday night. 130 degrees, 90 minutes for 1-1/2lb steak that seared it on a cast iron griddle on the bbq at about 600 degrees. Came out exactly as advertised.View attachment 44939



Nailed it!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> We tried our first Sous Vide Beef Friday night. 130 degrees, 90 minutes for 1-1/2lb steak that seared it on a cast iron griddle on the bbq at about 600 degrees. Came out exactly as advertised.View attachment 44939



Mike, that looks great. I agree with Jim, you nailed it!

Can I ask what the Greek-cross floor plan church (I think) in your photo is? I just wasted 30 minutes trying to identify it!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Mike, that looks great. I agree with Jim, you nailed it!
> 
> Can I ask what the Greek-cross floor plan church (I think) in your photo is? I just wasted 30 minutes trying to identify it!


Funny, you are looking at the floor plan, I'm looking for the invisible wine glass that the hand in the image is about to pick up. It is perfectly shaped to accept a wine glass.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight's fare turned out rather well, considering we had no idea what we would be buying when we walked into the grocery store at 5 o'clock. Went for sockeye salmon, broccoli, white asparagus (a rarity), and decided to make seafood risotto to go with it.
The salmon was a recipe from Joël Robuchon, and it was surprisingly simple and unsurprisingly good. You broil both sides of the filet, then take it out and later bake it. Meanwhile, you make a decadent red-wine and shallot reduction sauce with a full stick of butter in it between 2 people. I finally nailed the garlic/olive oil/lemon recipe for roasted broccoli. I had been adding the lemon juice up front, but then you just wind up steaming the broccoli. Instead, roast the broccoli with plenty of garlic and olive oil, and only near the very end douse it with lemon juice! I made the risotto with carnaroli rice (even better than arborio) and ho-made lobster stock. Finally, my better half cooked the asparagus to perfection using a J. Kenji Lopez-Alt recipe, where you peel 'em, sear 'em, then braise 'em. Delish. All washed down with WE LE13 Oregon Pinot Noir.


----------



## Kraffty

ceeaton said:


> Funny, you are looking at the floor plan, I'm looking for the invisible wine glass that the hand in the image is about to pick up. It is perfectly shaped to accept a wine glass.


Funny.... you're right


----------



## Kraffty

sour_grapes said:


> Mike, that looks great. I agree with Jim, you nailed it!
> 
> Can I ask what the Greek-cross floor plan church (I think) in your photo is? I just wasted 30 minutes trying to identify it!


No clue, it's one of the stock images that show up on Lori's Kindle when it's powered down. Maybe this helps??


----------



## sour_grapes

Ahh, it's the famous _San Switcha di Kindlo_. Why didn't I recognize it before?


----------



## sour_grapes

Actually, I found it for reals thanks to you and to Google. It is the _Villa La Rotonda.  _ Here is a nice page about it:

http://www.themorgan.org/collection...t=collection/printed-books-and-bindings/72939
_



This illustration presents a plan and an elevation of Palladio's Villa La Rotonda, just outside Vicenza. The design is for a completely symmetrical building with a square plan around a central circular hall with a dome. Each of the four facades has a portico.

Click to expand...











_


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza Night!



Pizza #1 - Gluten Free - half cheese, half hot sausage




Pizza #2 - Pepperoni and plain




Pizza #3 - Pepperoni and pepperoni with hot sausage, extra oregano


----------



## Boatboy24

Mama was out last night. So we did a stuffed crust DiGiorno and watched 'Pirates of the Caribbean - Dead Men Tell No Tales'.


----------



## ceeaton

Pretty nice day for early December around these parts, got up into the mid 40's. Fired up the smoker to do a turkey breast and some salmon for my youngest son. Sorry the image was a bit blurry, must have been stumbling when I took the picture (though I've pretty much behaved today for some unknown reason).





Image of the finished plate. Mashed taters (using half and half, sour cream and some parmesean), broccoli, and potato bread stuffing.


----------



## JohnT

If I had a dime for each time I forgot to take a picture, I would be rich! 

For the "after the competition" dinner, I made my own take on beef bourguignon.

I purchased 3 chuck roasts (the cut we would normally use for pot roast). I cut each roast into 4, 4" by 4" by 3 inch portions. A total of 12 portions!.

I took 1/2 pound of diced bacon and rendered out all the fat. I then removed the bacon, seasoned the meat, then browned each portion in the fat in 3 batches. Once browned, I removed them from the pan.

I then remove the remaining fat from the pan and added 1 finely diced onion and 1 large finely diced carrot. once sweated, I deglazed the pan with 2 cups of beef broth. In another pan, I sautéed 2.5 pounds of sliced, fresh, button mushrooms. 

Time to assemble! In a large roasting pan, I spread out 1 sprig of rosemary leaves, and a good fist of thyme all over the bottom of the pan. I then add in the portions of meat, evenly spaced. I then add the mushrooms and the deglazing liquid. 

Last, but not least, I add a full bottle of red wine. 

I then wrap the pan tightly with tin foil, and place into an oven for 2 hours at 325. 

At the end of 2 hours, I add frozen, peeled, pearl onions and a thick diced carrot. I replace the cover and bake for another 2 hours.

It was yummy. I served it over garlic mashed potatoes. I had to be careful serving it as the meat was falling apart! 

I really wish I had a pic!


----------



## heatherd

sour_grapes said:


> On a whim, I bought 2 lbs of mussels this evening. I made collard greens to go with it, but my wife (I am _totally_ blaming her for this, justified or not) distracted me, and I screwed it up. The chicken stock dried up and I burned the greens into a bitter mess. Into the garbage! However, the main course was, well, freaking delicious. Started with about 1/4 lb of ho-made bacon, cut into lardons. Fried those up in olive oil; when crisped, I added 1/2 stick butter and shallots, and eventually a few cloves of minced garlic. Then added about 1/2 bottle of ho-made Pinot Gris/Viogner and 2 lbs of Prince Edward Island mussels. Served this over linguine, and it was divine. Washed down with a bottle of ho-made Pinot Gris/Viogner, and then supplemented this with ho-made straight Pinot Gris. We topped off our tanks with leftovers from the on-going winemaking, viz., some sloppy seconds from the Syrah, and some press wine from the first run of the Syrah.



Pictures or it didn't happen @sour_grapes !


----------



## sour_grapes

heatherd said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen @sour_grapes !






JohnT said:


> If I had a dime for each time I forgot to take a picture, I would be rich!



Well said, John. Well said!


----------



## ceeaton

Kind of wet and nasty and a bit windy tonight, so we went for "easy" and cooked inside. Grilled cheese for some (made some ho-made turkey and rice soup for my Son), and leftovers for others (some fried Tilapia, turkey and mashed taters, etc). I was in the mood for pasta, and my wife "won" a wine and cheese basket a couple of weeks ago, that included a dried Italian sausage (Boars Head brand), so I decided on a quickie pasta dish. Onion and red pepper (sweated) in olive oil, diced maters, garlic, oregano, sliced sausage and a little chicken broth to help make a sauce out of the tomatoes. Some farfalle pasta and finished with a cup or so of grated parmesean cheese. Very simple and quick but also quite delicious. And I took the time to take a picture, because youzes are all worth the time!


----------



## Boatboy24

Took one from @ibglowin 's playbook tonight. Sealed up some thighs and BSB with the Foodsaver, with some Soy Vey Island Teriyaki marinade, then put in the SV of about an hour and a half at 155F. It got rainy and nasty during that time, so instead of firing up the grill, I fired up the CI skillet on the stovetop. Got the chicken browned and held it in the oven. Meanwhile, I whipped up some ho-made fried rice and steamed some broccoli, which I then sautéed in a bit of oil, garlic and soy sauce. Washed down with some Kung Fu Girl Riesling. Nice weeknight dinner.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Kind of wet and nasty and a bit windy tonight, so we went for "easy" and cooked inside. Grilled cheese for some (made some ho-made turkey and rice soup for my Son), and leftovers for others (some fried Tilapia, turkey and mashed taters, etc). I was in the mood for pasta, and my wife "won" a wine and cheese basket a couple of weeks ago, that included a dried Italian sausage (Boars Head brand), so I decided on a quickie pasta dish. Onion and red pepper (sweated) in olive oil, diced maters, garlic, oregano, sliced sausage and a little chicken broth to help make a sauce out of the tomatoes. Some farfalle pasta and finished with a cup or so of grated parmesean cheese. Very simple and quick but also quite delicious. And I took the time to take a picture, because youzes are all worth the time!
> 
> View attachment 45138



I would double or triple like this if it were allowed.


----------



## sour_grapes

Fair warning: No pictures!

I bought a strip steak, only to realize that my DW had set out some ground beef that we needed to use up. Hmmm, what can I make with ground beef that isn't hamburgers (no buns)... How about meatloaf! And, perfectly, I happened to have every ingredient for a generic meatloaf on hand (onions, stale bread, carrots, eggs, parmesan cheese, parsley, garlic, sage...). In addition, I made polenta with blue cheese, and turnip greens and onions with cardamom, ground fennel, and capers. I also whipped up a chimichurri sauce (in case the meatloaf turned out bad!  ) with the usual ingredients (parsley, garlic, oregano, marjoram, salt, vinegar, oil).


----------



## vernsgal

Pizza night here


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> youzes
> View attachment 45138



Hey, You can't use that word! Only we from New Jersey can use that word! 

LOL


----------



## Ajmassa

JohnT said:


> Hey, You can't use that word! Only we from New Jersey can use that word!
> 
> LOL



Yous guys don’t need argue. I’ve lived on both sides of the river, and yous don’t realize how much youzes slang changes section to section. It’s when y’all head out to Pittsburgh when all yinz slang takes a drastic turn.


----------



## ceeaton

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Yous guys don’t need argue. I’ve lived on both sides of the river, and yous don’t realize how much youzes slang changes section to section. It’s when y’all head out to Pittsburgh when all yinz slang takes a drastic turn.


We git lot's of you-ins (uins or uinz) from our Ball-tee-more friends to our south.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Yous guys don’t need argue. I’ve lived on both sides of the river, and yous don’t realize how much youzes slang changes section to section. It’s when y’all head out to Pittsburgh when all yinz slang takes a drastic turn.



Perfectly put! 



ceeaton said:


> We git lot's of you-ins (uins or uinz) from our Ball-tee-more friends to our south.



I actually did not know that people from Bal'more said "you-ins." Learn something new every day!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Perfectly put!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually did not know that people from Bal'more said "you-ins." Learn something new every day!


Just don't get too close to them, you might catch the quinsy if you don't be car-full 'bout you prox-siminy to them all (there now could be added to the sentence if you relocated from Lancaster County to Bal'more).

We git Bal'more, Ball-tee-more, and Ball-moron around these parts...


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Just don't get too close to them, you might catch the quinsy if you don't be car-full 'bout you prox-siminy to them all (there now could be added to the sentence if you relocated from Lancaster County to Bal'more).
> 
> We git Bal'more, Ball-tee-more, and Ball-moron around these parts...



My impression was that people from Baltimore said "Bal'more," and people from Philly and environs said "Bal-tee-more." Kind of like the way my mom says "beau-tee-ful" or "Ack-a-mee."

At least I know you are saying "Lancaster" correctly. Out in the wild, people tend to say "Lan-CAST-er," instead of the proper LANk'ster.


----------



## sour_grapes

As Mike would say, I pushed the "Easy" button this evening. We're trying to clean out the freezer, and we have lots of leftovers. As a result, I used polenta from the other night, plus frozen asparagus and a frozen mushroom medley from Trader Joe's. The star was a bone-in strip steak. I dry-brined that, and then pan-seared for ~3'/side in lots of butter. After steaming the asparagus in its bag in the microwave, I coated it with melted butter and tarragon. This was a VERY easy meal, but quite nice all the same. Washed down with the rest of last night's CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec, which is really coming into its own.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> "Ack-a-mee."


How about "Hack-a-mee"?


sour_grapes said:


> At least I know you are saying "Lancaster" correctly. Out in the wild, people tend to say "Lan-CAST-er," instead of the proper LANk'ster.


 Funny thing is that the station ID announcement for Channel 8 (NBC) out of Lank'ster (York and Harrisburg) pronounce it Land-CAST-er for some unknown reason, and I know the announcer was born in the Lank'ster area.

Though back to the thread, you can get some good food in Lank'ster for sure, even if you visit from Ball-tee-more.


----------



## Boatboy24

Burger night here, as we prepare for snowpocalypse. Granted, it is a little early for us to have snow of any kind. So 1-3 (or 3-6, depending where you are), is a little exciting. Same thing happened last year though and it ended up being a pretty pathetic year for snowfall.


----------



## geek

Nothing for me.....an empty bread :-(


----------



## ceeaton

Friday night, pizza night. Made a traditional 1/2 plain cheese, 1/2 pepperoni & cheese for the others. Mine had a crust with some added basil pesto, pepperoni, smoked ham, meatloaf (lamb/turkey burger based), shrooms and some fresh garlic. Cooked up a batch of sauce from "scratch". Nice to run the oven in the evening, warms the whole kitchen up most of the night. Hoping it will snow lightly tomorrow since we plan on going to cut a tree to decorate.


----------



## geek

hmmmm, looks good....


----------



## sour_grapes

Not the world's best photographic work, but...
Rather than go out to dinner on a Friday, we made a somewhat decadent dinner at home. For starters, I made broiled hearts of romaine with a lemon/olive oil/macerated shallots/olive oil/tarragon dressing. The main course was steamed snow crab clusters, served with a tarragon/lemon/butter sauce. I also made a pasta side dish with a seafood sauce, containing reduced lobster stock, butter, cream, mushrooms, shallots, capers and garlic.

The funny thing is, I spent about 90% of my prep time on the pasta dish, and we spent 90% of our eating time enjoying the snow crab....


----------



## sour_grapes

Attaching the pictures would have been nice...


----------



## GreginND

Love Love love homemade pizza.


----------



## ceeaton

Had to get up "normal time" so I could get my daughter to work by 6 am. Stopped to look for "fall of the back of the truck" savings at Giant, not much to choose from, I think I got there before the mark down employee got there, so picked up some odds and ends to make a beef stew in the crock pot for today, and some chicken for Chicken Parmesan for dinner tomorrow. Will serve the stew with wide egg noodles for the gluten tolerant crowd, not sure what the GF Son wants yet, he's got a few hours to make up his mind (he'll probably go for jasmine rice).

Now off to hunt the prefect Christmas tree since dinner is taken care of!

Edit: Oh my word, the house is starting to smell really really good, and it's not the newly cut tree (which is still outside on the porch, have to overcome a bent trunk).


----------



## ceeaton

Finished product. It was really good, even my "hotdog" daughter liked the meat and noodles (not much for the veges). I admit I'd prefer it with some stout beer instead of the wine, but we have to include our gluten challenged child, and he loved it with the wine (though he didn't know that was in it or that I used turnips instead of potatoes (hold up better w/o falling apart)). Beef was incredibly tender, could tell it would be good, it was a 2 1/2 inch thick slab of chuck, nice marbling, which melted away in the 9 hour stint in the crockpot (on low for the most part). Peas and some fresh garlic added during the last 30 minutes before dinner. Served on a bed of egg noodles (GF child had penne pasta).


----------



## JohnT

It's Christmas season... I want to post a pic of my chicken parmesan, and a pice from roudalph, but the pics are too large.. shhhhheeeesh!


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> It's Christmas season... I want to post a pic of my chicken parmesan, and a pice from roudalph, but the pics are too large.. shhhhheeeesh!


Most cameras will let you resize the image before transferring them to your PC/Mac/whatever. Get a younger member of the family (I'm thinking nephews or nieces here) to help you figure it out. I employ my kids all the time, my oldest daughter is especially good at this as she is more patient than I am, and I know I'm a difficult student most times.


----------



## ibglowin

Yesterdays lunch at Dukes in Lihue. Hawaiian Pulled Pork sandwich and Korean Street Tacos. Yum!


----------



## GreginND

Winter comfort food.


----------



## Boatboy24

Chili tonight. Not my choice, but Momma has spoken.


----------



## sour_grapes

Baking some acorn squash, with the cavity stuffed with garlic slices, maple syrup, and bulk pork currywurst sausage. (Wife's recipe!) Will be served with a side of sauteed beet greens. (Also roasting the beets to which the greens were attached, but that will be served on another night!)


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Baking some acorn squash, with the cavity stuffed with garlic slices, maple syrup, and bulk pork currywurst sausage. (Wife's recipe!)



By the way, this is a difficult pairing. Any suggestions?


----------



## GreginND

Frankly I have a very hard time pairing wines with beet greens or Swiss chard. There's something about them that clashes in the mouth. It may be the oxalates in the greens. Anyway, when I doubt go for something with acidity to cut through fat and fruit/sweetness to match the dish. With the squash and maple syrup, maybe a lighter bodied fruity zinfandel.


----------



## sour_grapes

Thanks for the thought, Greg. I went with the WE Eclipse Pinot Gris I had open. 'Bout as good a pairing as could be expected, I think.


----------



## JohnT

Last night was steak night at the johnT homestead.

I could not resist when I saw them in the store. Just look at how well marbled these shell steaks were!

So, steak, baked potatoes, mushrooms, and pan seared steak (with butter, garlic, and rosemary). A perfect sunday meal that took about 20 minutes to make (except for the potatoes).

The steak just melted in my mouth. I think I may be getting my meat from the back of a different truck from now on.


----------



## JohnT

... OH, and it is that time of year again! My local is having there annual Prime Rib sale! $4.77 a pound, but...

- you need to have the coupon, which is only found in the circular that is mailed out. You can not simply pick one up in the store.

- the sale is only for 4 days (this Wednesday through Saturday)

- Limit is 1.

By deception and guile, I have 3 coupons in my hand. My plan is to get 3 "four ribbers". My thinking is that I can always cut them in half.

I am hosting a new years eve dinner. Guess what we are having!


----------



## Boatboy24

Awesome marbling on those steaks!!


----------



## GreginND

Yeah, that was going to be my second suggestions. Pinot Gris has nice acidity and fruit typically.


----------



## geek

How are you guys now "grilling" steaks inside since it's too cold to fire off the grill?


----------



## Boatboy24

QUOTE="geek, post: 674682, member: 25505"]How are you guys now "grilling" steaks inside since it's too cold to fire off the grill?[/QUOTE]

It's too cold to fire off the grill?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> QUOTE="geek, post: 674682, member: 25505"]How are you guys now "grilling" steaks inside since it's too cold to fire off the grill?



It's too cold to fire off the grill?

View attachment 45244
[/QUOTE]

My deck looks much cleaner and accessible than that one....LOL
I thought the grill wouldn't hold a good temp with these chill temps.


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken tenders tonight, breaded in 'italian style' bread crumbs and browned on the stove top. A little pasta tossed with EVOO, black pepper, and parmesan, along with a salad. Simple, belly-filling, and good.


----------



## heatherd

Not precisely on topic, but... has anyone tried an air fryer? I am considering getting one.


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> Not precisely on topic, but... has anyone tried an air fryer? I am considering getting one.


Curious about that too. Saw one the other day and wondered about the science behind the cooking. If it was only a constant flow of hot air, my friends and workmates say I can produce that without buying a special device...not really sure what they are talking about...


----------



## heatherd

ceeaton said:


> Curious about that too. Saw one the other day and wondered about the science behind the cooking. If it was only a constant flow of hot air, my friends and workmates say I can produce that without buying a special device...not really sure what they are talking about...



The thing I saw was a Costco video for an appliance that would make crispy wings/egg rolls/potato chips/french fries in like 15 minutes. It also baked frozen biscuits in around 20 minutes at 365 degrees.


----------



## heatherd

I looked online and the appliance is the Phillips Turbostar air fryer.


----------



## sour_grapes

We started off with an avocado salad, that is, cubes of avocado with soy sauce, pumpkin seed oil, and sriracha sauce. The main course was grass-fed beef short ribs cooked _sous vide, _specifically 44 hours at 159F. Also made a mushroom/onion/thyme/Merlot/beef juices reduction sauce. Starch was a polenta made with heavy cream and gorgonzola cheese. (Can you say "rich"? I knew you could!) For a veggie, I made escarole with garlic and shallots, and braised with sherry. All washed down with CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab.


----------



## GreginND

heatherd said:


> Not precisely on topic, but... has anyone tried an air fryer? I am considering getting one.



Yes, we have an air fryer. It works fine. It's basically a convection oven that looks like a fry basket. I do find the basket too small in many ways. If I were to do it again, I'd buy one of the counter top convection ovens instead of the air fryer.


----------



## vernsgal

GreginND said:


> Yes, we have an air fryer. It works fine. It's basically a convection oven that looks like a fry basket. I do find the basket too small in many ways. If I were to do it again, I'd buy one of the counter top convection ovens instead of the air fryer.


Thanks for the info. I too have kept looking at the air fryers and wondering. I have both a counter top and full size convection oven so I guess I'll be happy with them


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> Not precisely on topic, but... has anyone tried an air fryer? I am considering getting one.



I've heard good things, but have never seen one in action or eaten anything cooked in one.


----------



## ibglowin

Consumer Reports just reviewed the Phillips Air Fryer. In short they like it as well as the food coming out of it. They mostly state "don't overload it"....... So it sounds like you can cook like 4 wings at a time or 20 fries........ Our new oven is a convection oven so I think next time we do fries in the oven I will just try that setting as well as use a grate to lift the fries off the pan for more even air circulation. They are no doubt selling a gazillion of these things for Xmas. Most of which will more than likely be in garage sales this Summer I suspect.



heatherd said:


> Not precisely on topic, but... has anyone tried an air fryer? I am considering getting one.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Our new oven is a convection oven so I think next time we do fries in the oven I will just try that setting as well as use a grate to lift the fries off the pan for more even air circulation.


 I set our convection oven at 500*F to do my pizza. The wife and kids like it a little less "crispy" so I do their pizzas first at ~ 425, then crank it up for daddy's pizza. It does a nice job on the pizza (and warming the kitchen up in winter).


----------



## sour_grapes

We filled our teeth with those lamb shoulder chops that I am always yammering about. Tonight I dry-brined 'em, then pan-seared 'em with butter, and seasoned with ground coriander, garlic, and fennel. Deglazed the pan with sherry for a bit of a pan sauce. I also made smashed 'taters (simmered, smashed, and fried) in copious quantities of olive oil , and seasoned with Montreal steak seasoning. Beets were roasted the other day, and then diced, and served with shallots macerated in sherry vinegar, and served with olive oil, vinegar, and tarragon dressing. The rest of the sauteed beet greens from the other day rounded the plate out.


----------



## ceeaton

Not for dinner, but my afternoon activity while I drank some beer. I'm sure my youngest daughter and her friend would love to make them their dinner tonight, but the cookies are mostly reserved for one of the desserts for lunch tomorrow after the kids play. I'll keep a few out for the non-GF kids, but not too many since my wife gravitates towards anything with sugar (as the rest of her family does, no wonder most of them have Type II diabetes). Image #1 is of chocolate crinkles, #2 is the Nestle Trollhouse cookie recipe off the bag of morsels with 1/4 cup of Hershey's Special Dark Cocoa powder, very rich, I like them and I'm not much of a cookies lover (I usually have another beer when out to dinner in lieu of dessert).


----------



## ceeaton

Got up into the low 40's today, felt pretty nice (verses 24 and windy this morning). Giant had some bargain basement priced wings, so decide to grill and listen to some Lions and Bears (oh my) on the wireless and enjoyed a nice grilling session. Served with some peas and ho-made mac'n cheese (a nice blend of Wisconsin, NY and Vermont cheddar cheese).


----------



## JohnT

We have family arriving this week, so Saturday was spent helping the wife clean the house. Since time was limited, and it was rather cold outside (in the teens) I wanted to make something that I could just throw together and simmer. A perfect scenario for Chilli!!!!

I like mine loaded with shredded cheddar cheese. Made a sweet corn bread to go with it. 

Yummy!


----------



## JohnT

Sunday was a big deal. 

My brother is going away for the holidays, so he wanted to have an early Christmas dinner. 

He invited me and then asked if I would cook. Now, this may seem a lousy thing to do, but he knows how much I like to cook and he was willing to do all of the grocery shopping. AWESOME!!!

Did I mention that this dinner was for 12?

This week there was a big prime rib sale, so he got a certified angus roast (5 ribs). 

To go with it, I made Cheddar Cheese Twice baked potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, a home made au jus, sautéed mushrooms, and roasted brussel sprouts. My SIL made a soup and steamed some green beans.

I had the meat in the fridge over night uncovered. This dried out the outside of the meat (perfect for developing that nice bark when cooked). I then put it in a 325 degree oven until temp is at 105. I then cranked up the heat to 425 and continued to cook for another 15 minutes. This makes the outside crispy. Then I let the roast rest for 45 minutes.

I was happy with my au jus. I started with the pan drippings with just a little bit of the fat, and sautéed diced onion, carrot, and celery. I let that simmer and reduce, then strained it. Man, did that taste good. 

The planned time for dinner was 5pm. I had the whole meal come together precisely at 5pm. Then I was asked to hold dinner for 15 minutes (Grrrrrrr!). As a result the meat was a little more overdone than I would like and some of the sides were cold by the time we finally ate.


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> ...
> 
> Did I mention that this dinner was for 12?
> 
> This week there was a big prime rib sale, so he got a certified angus roast (5 ribs).


FIve ribs (12 - 5 = 7). What did the other 7 people eat? 

Your twice baked taters look quite yummy!


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> FIve ribs (12 - 5 = 7). What did the other 7 people eat?
> 
> Your twice baked taters look quite yummy!



I know you're just yanking Mr. T's chain, but let me tell you what I _used_ to do, and what I do now.

I am usually tasked with carving the rib roast my favorite S-I-L cooks for Christmas. I used to slice alongside each of the bones, on _both sides_ of each bone. Thus, from a 5-rib roast, you would get 5 slices with a rib attached, plus 6 slices without a rib.

Later, I realized this was sub-optimal. Now, the first thing I do is cut the roast off the ribs, and then slice the now-bone-free roast into slices as desired. I then separate the ribs, put them on a platter, and let the most carnivorous ones go at it as they please!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I know your just yanking Mr. T's chain, but let me tell you what I _used_ to do, and what I do now.


Yes, you are correct, a double pull on that "chain". What he has pictured is on nice hunk 'o meat, probably enough to feed more than 12, especially if it is a mixed crowd (some heavy eaters/some lighter eaters). There was a six boner one at the Giant, I think it was on sale for around $38, but it wasn't a prime cut, still looked pretty good to me! They also had some really nice lamb rib racks, those actually are more interesting to me than the beef ones, nothing like a good rack 'o lamb rubbed with some fresh rosemary and garlic, and then some more garlic (known in my family as a lamb boner, don't ask because I don't know which one of my brothers or sister started that one, I'm guessing my older brother).

Oh, and I almost forgot. Slowly accumulating ideas from my Son about what he wants for dinner while on leave over the holidays. It is expected that I will pick him up at BWI on Friday around 11 am. He has leave until New Years day, when my wife will drive him back to BWI to head back to Sheppard AFB. So far this is his short list, in no specific order: Chicken Parm, Smoked Salmon, Angus Eye Round roast done on the grill, pizza (the Friday he gets here), Ham (probably Christmas Day), fried fish and chicken fingers, turkey breast (have three in the freezer), smoked chicken on the weber bullet, and pulled pork (probably smoked the day before and finished in the crock pot). One meal will be at my older Brother's place because my Mom has evacuated to Sanibel Island in Florida for the Winter, I'm guessing that will be some form of chicken or burgers and dogs. Needless to say, I'll be busy cooking (and drinking).


----------



## sour_grapes

Last night, we had some friends over for a nice rib roast (coincidentally), but I was too drunk to blog about it at the time! It was just a small, 2-rib roast. Not as impressive as John's. I cooked it _sous vide_ with thyme and garlic powder for about 5 hours at 131F. In the meantime, I made roasted Brussels sprouts topped with asiago cheese, and roasted wedges of sweet potato. Near dinner time, I took the roast out of the hot water, dried it, slathered it with a paste of roasted garlic and fresh thyme and rosemary, and popped it into a 500 deg convection oven for ~15 minutes. To turn the decadence knob up to 11, I also made a Béarnaise sauce to slather on the meat. Our pre-prandial drink was a 2012 Stoney Lonesome Merlot from the Finger Lakes, and we washed down the meal a Louis Martini Cab. A little Racine Danish kringle for dessert!

The picture-taking was not a priority, so here are my meager efforts:


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm going to do my first 'larger' cut Sous Vide for Christmas this year - a whole tenderloin. Not too worried about it, aside from the fact that this is usually done by my Dad at my parents' house every year and he absolutely nails it on his grill, going low and slow with finishing sear. (They are closing on their new house Thursday - too much for them to try and host Christmas, but at least their gypsy days are about to come to an end). 

Anyway, any tips for the tenderloin prep? I'll probably SV for about two hours at about 131-133 (long enough for us to have apps/cocktails and open presents). I have a 'sear burner' on the Weber gasser and will just crank that puppy up high and sear with the lid open on each side for a minute or so.


----------



## JohnT

The big hit was the au jus. Too bad there is not way to take a picture of aroma and taste.



ceeaton said:


> FIve ribs (12 - 5 = 7). What did the other 7 people eat?  Your twice baked taters look quite yummy!



LOL. the taters are rather easy. What is great is that this can be prepped way ahead of time, and just popped into the oven once the meat comes out.

- bake potato large well shaped potatoes until skewer slides easily through. Allow them to cool. Cut each tater in half, scoop out center, saving the "scoopings" in a bowl.

- cut, peel, slice an equal number of potatoes (same number of potatoes that were baked) into a pot of water. Add 3 cloves of mashed garlic and a palm full of kosher salt. Boil until fork tender. Strain and allow to cool.

- Combine the scoopings and the boiled potatoes then mash. Add butter, heavy cream, milk, salt, pepper and a good amount of cheddar cheese (half of a packet of pre-shredded). Mash until very smooth.

- stuff each potato, then top with the remaining cheese. bake at 350 for 30-40 minutes (they are done when the cheese is bubbly.



sour_grapes said:


> Later, I realized this was sub-optimal. Now, the first thing I do is cut the roast off the ribs, and then slice the now-bone-free roast into slices as desired. I then separate the ribs, put them on a platter, and let the most carnivorous ones go at it as they please!



Exactly the same here. I used to slice a bone each! I then legalized that this was WAY too big and saw the better half of the roast being scraped off of plates and into the garbage.

So now I do exactly the same way. I carve off the bones, then make more sensible slices. This way, there are more slices than people so folks can have seconds.


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> The big hit was the au jus. Too bad there is not way to take a picture of aroma and taste.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. the taters are rather easy. What is great is that this can be prepped way ahead of time, and just popped into the oven once the meat comes out.
> 
> - bake potato large well shaped potatoes until skewer slides easily through. Allow them to cool. Cut each tater in half, scoop out center, saving the "scoopings" in a bowl.
> 
> - cut, peel, slice an equal number of potatoes (same number of potatoes that were baked) into a pot of water. Add 3 cloves of mashed garlic and a palm full of kosher salt. Boil until fork tender. Strain and allow to cool.
> 
> - Combine the scoopings and the boiled potatoes then mash. Add butter, heavy cream, milk, salt, pepper and a good amount of cheddar cheese (half of a packet of pre-shredded). Mash until very smooth.
> 
> - stuff each potato, then top with the remaining cheese. bake at 350 for 30-40 minutes (they are done when the cheese is bubbly.


Wow, I usually don't do any extra taters as the scoopings plus the additives are usually enough to fill up all but one of the "skins". I like the added garlic, wish I could get the kids to allow me to add it. I usually stick to the cream (use half and half), butter, seasoning and cheese. Sometimes I top half of them with some good paprika to add some color. Kids seem to enjoy mozzarella more than sharp cheddar for some reason.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, oddly, Taco Tuesday actually fell on a Tuesday this week. I assure you it was merely an accident!


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken Piccatta, angel hair pasta and sautéed zuke.


----------



## sour_grapes

Late night at work, so a Mod Pizza (it's a chain) on the way home.


----------



## Boatboy24

I like Mod - have one near the office. 

Here's the Piccatta:


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, they certainly did not stint on the capers! I wonder if they made any money on that pie?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Wow, they certainly did not stint on the capers! I wonder if they made any money on that pie?



Yep, the jar was a little larger than the normal jar, but I went ahead and threw the whole thing in.


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> Wow, I usually don't do any extra taters as the scoopings plus the additives are usually enough to fill up all but one of the "skins".



I like to stuff them to the point where each one is the size and shape of a whole potato.


----------



## JohnT

Folks,

I need suggestions. I bought a ham for Christmas eve dinner. 

What side dishes would you prepare for a ham dinner (other than mashed taters)?


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Folks,
> 
> I need suggestions. I bought a ham for Christmas eve dinner.
> 
> What side dishes would you prepare for a ham dinner (other than mashed taters)?


Blanch some green beans. Then sautee in olive oil, salt and pepper. Garnish with pomegranate seeds and orange zest.


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Folks,
> 
> I need suggestions. I bought a ham for Christmas eve dinner.
> 
> What side dishes would you prepare for a ham dinner (other than mashed taters)?


My wife's side of the family always serves smashed sweet taters. My Mom was always a big cheesy scalloped potato maker. For a vege I always like asparagus if you can find any of good quality this time of the year, lightly steamed with a little tooth to the spears if possible.

I think we are leaning towards a ham for Christmas Day dinner, so thanks in advance for pulling a few ideas from the rest of the forum members. I think Jim's sauteed green beans would be a winner with my kids.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Yep, the jar was a little larger than the normal jar, but I went ahead and threw the whole thing in.



Ahh, I see. I thought that this was a piccata pizza from Mod. I thought it was an astonishing coincidence that you had made chicken piccata recently, AND had a piccata pizza. 

I love me some capers! I find I am more willing to use as many as I like if I buy them in big jars! Stupid human psychology. Last time I was at one of our local, small Italian grocers, I bought some big jars. Caper away!


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, you influenced me, Jim. Actually, you influenced my wife! I described your dinner, and she decided that piccata was the order of the day.

I picked up a nice Lake Superior whitefish filet. I decided to broil it, and add a piccata sauce over it. Seasonings were salt/pepper/fennel, and the piccata sauce featured _tons_ of artichoke hearts, capers, lemon juice, lobster stock, lemon juice, garlic, and white wine. Sides were lacinato kale (onions, garlic, beef stock, red peppre flakes, and marjoram) and seafood risotto (shallots, sherry, ho-made lobster stock, Monte Amore cheese, and heavy cream). Washed down with WE Eclipse Pinot Gris.


----------



## Boatboy24

@sour_grapes : Planning on doing a tenderloin Sous Vide on Christmas day. We will have 18 people here and it will be chaos, with opening presents, etc - otherwise, I'd probably just do it low/slow on the grill with a reverse sear to finish, but I don't want to fuss with it. I'm also doing a turkey breast on the charcoal grill, so I'll be able to focus on that a bit more. I got a Prime tenderloin and really don't want to overdo the SV. I'm thinking 90 minutes, maybe 2 hours tops - searing on the gas grill to finish. What do you think? Too much? Should I just suck it up and grill?


----------



## geek

Jim, not sure if I asked but what's the lowest outside temp you used the charcoal grill?
Tips?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Jim, not sure if I asked but what's the lowest outside temp you used the charcoal grill?
> Tips?



Outside temp? Probably close to 0F. Tips? Wear a coat!  

I make sure the charcoal in the chimney is good and flaming before I dump it. Also have some unlit charcoal in the grill and put the lit on top. Let it run for 5-10 minutes with vents wide open. You could even offset the lid by 1/4 inch or so - that'll get a lot of air in there, giving you a screaming hot fire. 

What are you trying to cook and how?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> @sour_grapes : Planning on doing a tenderloin Sous Vide on Christmas day. We will have 18 people here and it will be chaos, with opening presents, etc - otherwise, I'd probably just do it low/slow on the grill with a reverse sear to finish, but I don't want to fuss with it. I'm also doing a turkey breast on the charcoal grill, so I'll be able to focus on that a bit more. I got a Prime tenderloin and really don't want to overdo the SV. I'm thinking 90 minutes, maybe 2 hours tops - searing on the gas grill to finish. What do you think? Too much? Should I just suck it up and grill?



Yes, I think you have the timing correct on the SV. I think you are safe for ~2 hours, but something like 4 will start to feel mushy.

Douglas Baldwin says it takes quite a bit of time for the center of something as "thick" as a whole tenderloin to come up to temperature. Not sure I believe him!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Outside temp? Probably close to 0F. Tips? Wear a coat!
> 
> I make sure the charcoal in the chimney is good and flaming before I dump it. Also have some unlit charcoal in the grill and put the lit on top. Let it run for 5-10 minutes with vents wide open. You could even offset the lid by 1/4 inch or so - that'll get a lot of air in there, giving you a screaming hot fire.
> 
> What are you trying to cook and how?



Just a typical ribeye steak, I haven't graduated yet to the big stuff like whole pork leg which you need to cook for hours, which btw I'd really like to try soon.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Outside temp? Probably close to 0F. Tips? Wear a coat!


And gloves! I have some Orvis fly fishing gloves with the finger tips removed that are water (and marinate) proof. Work well as driving gloves too. Leave the beer inside or it will become a beer slushy quickly. Under those conditions wine works way better to marinate the cook.


----------



## geek

I guess it'll be steak tomorrow...lol


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I guess it'll be steak tomorrow...lol



Don't sweat it. Just have patience. Let the fire get hot. Rainy here tomorrow - I hope your weather is better.


----------



## Boatboy24

Spaghetti and meatballs tonight. And Amarone...


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Don't sweat it. Just have patience. Let the fire get hot. Rainy here tomorrow - I hope your weather is better.



Tomorrow rainy day here as well.


----------



## geek

Chinese with some veggies delight....gotta love them....
Washed it down with my 2015 Chardonnay from grapes.


----------



## ceeaton

Friday, pizza night. Made three pizzas; a cheese GF pizza, a 1/3 cheese-1/3 pepperoni-1/3 pepperoni w/mojo pork, and a full pie with pepperoni and mojo pork done in the convection oven at 500*F (mine). All turned out well. Picture of my oldest Son programming his new phone he had sent here a few weeks ago. On the way back from BWI he asked, "what's for dinner". Before I answered he said "it's Friday, pizza night" and looked my way to make sure that his suspicions of dinner were correct!


----------



## gamble

Black Bean Stew: carrots,red onion,garlic, beans, seasoned with smoked turkey leg. tastes like liquid bacon


----------



## ceeaton

gamble said:


> Black Bean Stew: carrots,red onion,garlic, beans, seasoned with smoked turkey leg. tastes like liquid bacon


Mmmmm, bacon!


----------



## sour_grapes

Hamburglars tonight. I used that recipe that I have mentioned before: http://www.washingtonian.com/2015/07/02/the-15-step-absolutely-perfect-burger/ . Really, I just add some mayo and fish sauce to the burger, and fry in a cast-iron pan. Tonight I added some Liquid Smoke (TM) in addition tot the fish sauce. Yum.

I also made a new broccoli dish. I had grown to like a protocol where I oven-roasted broccoli slices with oil and garlic, then doused with lemon juice. I decided I could get the good parts of that on the stovetop, and pulled it off. I sliced the broccoli so that every head had a "flat spot," and fried them up in a large cast-iron pan in olive oil until I had some browning. Then I flipped each one and repeated. Next, I added a bunch of minced garlic, and shortly afterwards some ho-made beef broth, and then let it all steam. Yum again.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Hamburglars tonight. I used that recipe that I have mentioned before: http://www.washingtonian.com/2015/07/02/the-15-step-absolutely-perfect-burger/ . Really, I just add some mayo and fish sauce to the burger, and fry in a cast-iron pan. Tonight I added some Liquid Smoke (TM) in addition tot the fish sauce. Yum.



That is my go-to burger recipe now. Love it.


----------



## Boatboy24

gamble said:


> Black Bean Stew: carrots,red onion,garlic, beans, seasoned with smoked turkey leg. tastes like liquid baconView attachment 45471



Do you have a recipe you can share, or do you just wing (or leg) it?


----------



## ceeaton

Lost control this morning of my normal holiday hangout, the kitchen. A cookie production operation slipped in while I was taking a shower. She'll have to clear a small area of counter by lunch or she won't get her cubanito sandwich for lunch (a doctor had a catered lunch last week that included these from a restaurant local to the hospital). Planning on a round eye roast on the grill with twice baked taters and green beans tonight. Thawing the turkey breast for tomorrow's meal and have the 9 lb ham in the fridge for Christmas Day.


----------



## gamble

Boatboy24 said:


> Do you have a recipe you can share, or do you just wing (or leg) it?


http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...er-black-bean-soup-with-turkey-recipe-1972808
Notes: I add 2 sticks of celery . You can replaced dried beans with 2 cans if needed. Has red pepper but not spicey


----------



## sour_grapes

Not exactly dinner, but here was what was for breakfast. This was assembled from a few leftovers. We had hamburgers last night, so had an extra roll or two. And remember I made a Béarnaise sauce a few nights ago to go with the rib roast? Welll, I _had_ planned to serve the rest of it on the rack of lamb I am making for Christmas eve eve dinner tonight... until I remembered the guest of honor *detests* tarragon. So, that freed up the Béarnaise sauce... hmmmm, how about ersatz Eggs Benedict, on a toasted hamburger bun, with ho-made bacon and Béarnaise sauce? Not too shabby, actually!


----------



## ceeaton

Cubanito sandwiches were a hit with my wife. She said it was as good as the catered ones she had. Only issue was that the first one got a little too toasty on the 500*F grill (@ 7 minutes a side), so the second one I did @ 3 minutes a side and it turned out much better. Next time I'll do it on the stove top without the foil, hopefully will help get the correct consistency of the outer crust and inner goodies. Here's a nice video that shows the steps to making it, you can look other places (only like 5000 of them) to find recipes for the cuban bread. Do use lard for the rolls, it really makes a big difference in the final texture.


----------



## geek

that looks yummy Craig, I only eat Cuban sandwich when I go to Miami.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> that looks yummy Craig, I only eat Cuban sandwich when I go to Miami.


I didn't have the money to fly down for one this weekend, so I decided to make it at home...Plus I knew if I made a good enough one that my wife would continue to adore me. 

Still think it would go well with an added layer of sauerkraut, but that's my cherman heritage trying to peek through (and my wife who likes sauerkraut said "ewww").


----------



## ceeaton

Dinner #2 in honor of my Son being home for the holidays. He's approved the dinners, just not the order we do them in. Grilled eye round roast done on the weber grill (propane). Turned out a little rarer than the girls like, but us boys were in heaven! My better half made the cheddar cheese topped twice baked taters, I made some dinner rolls and added some "green" to the table with blanched/sauteed green beans with lightly browned sesame seed and garlic in some olive oil cut with a tsp of sesame oil. Added a small amount of salt, pepper and soy sauce to enhance the flavor. Everyone but the hotdog queen really liked the beans (my oldest daughter went out of her way to comment on them, which is a very rare event). Just wished more of the juice stayed in the meat, even with a 15+ minute rest there was plenty of red gravy to go around (thought the meat was still really moist and tender).


----------



## geek

Costco bought king crab legs, love them...


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> and added some "green" to the table with blanched/sauteed green beans with lightly browned sesame seed and garlic in some olive oil cut with a tsp of sesame oil. Added a small amount of salt, pepper and soy sauce to enhance the flavor. Everyone but the hotdog queen really liked the beans (my oldest daughter went out of her way to comment on them, which is a very rare event).



Oh, those beans sound divine. I love sesame -- I should use it more often. I have every manner of sesame (seed, oil, toasted, not toasted), but for some pathological reason, I can't bring myself to use them liberally. Stoooopid me.


----------



## sour_grapes

We are traveling tomorrow, so we had our big holiday dinner this evening. It was orgiastic. The supposed star of the show was rack of lamb. This was marinated in garlic and rosemary, then cooked low and slow to 125F, and then taken out for an eventual reverse sear. Meanwhile, we made roasted green beans with pecans and lemon zest, and roasted wedges of potatoes with garlic and thyme. I also made roasted quarters of brown mushrooms, then coated with oil and served with thyme, garlic, etc.
But the BOMB was a salad my DW made. It had interesting greens, including lots of basil, but included pecans, ho-made preserved lemons, and crystallized ginger. It was simply fantastic, She just followed a recipe, but it was on par with the best salad you have ever had!!
'Scuse all the pictures ... I couldn't decide what to leeave out!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, those beans sound divine. I love sesame -- I should use it more often. I have every manner of sesame (seed, oil, toasted, not toasted), but for some pathological reason, I can't bring myself to use them liberally. Stoooopid me.


I love sesame too, and will over use it if I'm allowed. The trick for me was using only enough to add some really good flavor but not so much that the sesame dominated the beans. The kids all liking it was a pretty good sign that I hit the mark. And the wonderful thing about that specific dish is that it "should" go without about any of the simple dishes I make for the family on a regular basis. Thanks to @Boatboy24 giving me the idea with his bean dish a few posts back.


----------



## GreginND

I had a hankering for some Szechuan food tonight so I whipped up this Mapo Tofu. It was good. I love the numbing zing of Szechuan peppercorns.


----------



## Boatboy24

Japanese Steak House.


----------



## geek

Moro de gandules, empanadas, pasteles en hoja, pork shoulder, potato salad, lasagna.....uffff I’m stuffed [emoji846]


----------



## ceeaton

Thick cut bacon and french toast for breakfast this morning. Leftover bacon may find its way onto some bacon cheeseburgers for lunch, if this wind dies down a bit. Online searching for a good GF scalloped potato recipe to go with the ham for dinner.


----------



## skyfire322

Grilled burritos and Spanish rice.


----------



## Ajmassa

Christmas Eve just keeps growing every year. 2 different extended families combined (50+) and rent out the entire restaurant. BYO Probably just as much homemade as commercial bottles!
7 fishes tradition are somewhere spread out in this craziness.


----------



## geek

Left overs from last night 











Washed it down with this:


----------



## JohnT

Bruchetta, potato/leek soup, balsamic salad with warm goat cheese and glazed walnuts, ham, brats, cheesey scalloped potatoes, cabbage salad (Hungarian), roasted brussel sprouts ala parmesan, corn pudding, and a sweet pineapple bread pudding.


----------



## JohnT

Also, growing up, my grandmother made her nut roll for just about every holiday. She always said that this was always a treat back in Hungary. It was always festive for us. I took me several years to master this, but I got there!


----------



## geek

JohnT said:


> View attachment 45539
> View attachment 45540
> View attachment 45541
> View attachment 45542
> View attachment 45543
> View attachment 45544
> Bruchetta, potato/leek soup, balsamic salad with warm goat cheese and glazed walnuts, ham, brats, cheesey scalloped potatoes, cabbage salad (Hungarian), roasted brussel sprouts ala parmesan, corn pudding, and a sweet pineapple bread pudding.



What kind of sausage is that? Looks really yummy.


----------



## JohnT

geek said:


> What kind of sausage is that? Looks really yummy.


Just store bought Johnsonville brats that were slow roasted in the oven along with the ham.


----------



## ibglowin

I only eat them when I go to Porto's (Cuban) Bakery and Cafe in Los Angeles (Burbank)!










geek said:


> that looks yummy Craig, I only eat Cuban sandwich when I go to Miami.


----------



## Rodnboro

ceeaton said:


> Friday, pizza night. Made three pizzas; a cheese GF pizza, a 1/3 cheese-1/3 pepperoni-1/3 pepperoni w/mojo pork, and a full pie with pepperoni and mojo pork done in the convection oven at 500*F (mine). All turned out well. Picture of my oldest Son programming his new phone he had sent here a few weeks ago. On the way back from BWI he asked, "what's for dinner". Before I answered he said "it's Friday, pizza night" and looked my way to make sure that his suspicions of dinner were correct!
> 
> View attachment 45470
> 
> View attachment 45469



I know you're enjoying having him home. My son is home from college and requested steak, ribs, shrimp, and oysters while he's home! It will be done.


----------



## Rodnboro

Christmas Day was a turkey breast on the egg. Christmas Eve was low country oyster roast with shrimp 3 ways.


----------



## ibglowin

@JohnT 's meat supplier made a stop off in the "Land of Enchantment" finally. Our local Smiths (Kroger) had standing rib roast on sale for the Holiday's for a measly $4.88/lb. I asked the butcher to grab me on that was still in the cryovac bag and sealed up still so I can freeze for now and cut up later as desired and he found me a nice one. I used an end of the year (thank you) coupon that was for $11 on this guy effectively bringing the cost down to ~$4.00/lb. He will have a date on the K24 Pit Boss sometime in the future!


----------



## gamble

Dearborn Ham, year old Cabernet


----------



## Ajmassa

Different leftovers whipped up together for a delicious dish (I am not the cook)
Paired with 2015 Malbec chilean grown PA made (Gino pinto grapes) gifted to me last week. 
Everything delicious. Wine is BIG. If didn’t already know it was a Malbec I’d swear it was a Cab.View attachment 45558

View attachment 45559


----------



## GreginND

Vegetable shabu shabu followed up with some noodles, of course.


----------



## ceeaton

Dinner #7 for my Airman Son who is visiting for the holidays. Will probably get a nasty note from his superior about his weight when he gets back. Grilled sockeye salmon was on the menu tonight (for the boys, oldest daughter stole some to add to a nice looking spinach wrap). About enough to put on two small crackers is all that is left, so I guess it was pretty good! Burgers for my wife and I plus one left for my lunch tomorrow. Served with very cold (with added ice) beer...I forgot and left a few in the 18*F garage last night (was 9*F outside).


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## JohnT

Big menu last night.

Cream of mushroom. Soup,

Quail salad app - I boned out whole quail, then stuffed stuffed each one with a date that was stuffed with olives, then wrapped the quail with bacon, seared each one, then roasted them in the oven for 45 minutes. Served over a light vinegrette salad.

Then, prime rib, roasted tiny potatoes, thin green beans, au jus, and yourshire pudding.

For dessert, it was chocolate mousse and nut roll.

I served a.ton of appetizers. My favorite was warm brie with a dollop of my home made fig jam.


----------



## JohnT

I am done! 

I have whipped up 8 big, formal, multi-course meal over the last 3 weeks. I am simply done.

Sandwiches tomorrow.


----------



## mainshipfred

Traditional pork and sauerkraut tonight with mashed taters, roasted brussel sprouts and fresh horseradish beets. Wine TBD


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> I am done!
> 
> I have whipped up 8 big, formal, multi-course meal over the last 3 weeks. I am simply done.
> 
> Sandwiches tomorrow.


After pork today, it's burgers and dogs tomorrow. Other than one night I've been making whatever my oldest Son requested since the Friday before Christmas. All joy for me, but I'm about cooked out too.


----------



## geek

Leftovers from last night, for lunch.
Fried yuca (yummy), fried pork (aka chicharrón in the DR) and hot chocolate.


----------



## Boatboy24

Roasted chicken and veg, along with some rice pilaf.


----------



## ceeaton

Plopped the pork into the dutch oven, and let it take care of the details. Came out nice and tender. Served with smashed taters, sauerkraut, gravy, ho made rolls and green beans with sesame seeds (and some oil to coat). Second image is of my daughters meager plate (guess I wouldn't be able to support a "gut" eating sensibly like that). My wife and I enjoyed a Yuengling traditional lager, or two with the meal. Nice to see our Sons plane landed in Dallas/Ft Worth with no issues a few minutes ago. His lengthy text to my wife consisted of "Landed". Oh bother...


----------



## Boatboy24

Dinner was good.


----------



## sour_grapes

Warning: no pix. Dinner for 9 at my sister's house. For protein, I made a roast pork loin and a whole beef tenderloin. I covered the pork in a fresh rosemary/garlic rub, and the beef tenderloin with sauteed shallots and thyme. I cooked both of them to temperature at 250F, then took out to rest before a final reverse sear at 450 convection. Also had to complicate things for my niece, who insisted on my cutting a slab of tenderloin off and searing it separately. I also made roasted asparagus, while my wife made beer sauerkraut and my sister made mashed potatoes. The meats came out great!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 45638
> View attachment 45639
> View attachment 45640
> Dinner was good. View attachment 45638
> View attachment 45639



That chicken looks real good, how did you cook it?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> That chicken looks real good, how did you cook it?



Threw some onion, carrot, celery and rosemary in the cavity, along with some Stubb's chicken rub. Rubbed the outside with the rub as well. Set it in a cast iron skillet on top of some carrots celery and onion in a 350F oven. Simple, but good, comfort.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Threw some onion, carrot, celery and rosemary in the cavity, along with some Stubb's chicken rub. Rubbed the outside with the rub as well. Set it in a cast iron skillet on top of some carrots celery and onion in a 350F oven. Simple, but good, comfort.



Yep, sounds simple enough for me. How much time in the oven?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Yep, sounds simple enough for me. How much time in the oven?



Until it's done. LOL!

I like the breast just shy of 160 and the dark meat at 170+. I then rest under foil while I make the gravy and finish everything else up.


----------



## JohnT

Man, does that bird look plump BB24!


----------



## Boatboy24

Still haven't shaken the Christmas cold. That, combined with schools being closed today and I decided to stay home. As luck would have it, the remains of Monday's chicken were in the fridge. So I roasted off the bones, along w/ some onion, carrot and celery. Now all of that is simmering nicely in a pot with some water and herbs. Ho-made chicken soup coming up for lunch, and probably dinner.


----------



## geek

Hot chicken soup, that is what we need 'noresterns' lol


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## cmason1957

One of my favorite meals, soup wise, is to smoke a couple of whole chickens. Save the carcasses and make chicken broth with those, then make chicken soup with that, adding a bunch of the smoked chicken to it.


----------



## ceeaton

cmason1957 said:


> One of my favorite meals, soup wise, is to smoke a couple of whole chickens. Save the carcasses and make chicken broth with those, then make chicken soup with that, adding a bunch of the smoked chicken to it.


Yea, there is no better way to enjoy the smokiness of the chicken (other than the original meal). It really adds a missing dimension to a nice hearty soup when it's cold outside. I'm planning on a batch in the crock pot on either Saturday or Sunday. I have some stock I made a few months back in the freezer, used some pecan to smoke the bird with and am really glad that @ibglowin got me on the pecan kick for chicken. Makes the house smell great plus the added heat from the cooker warms the kitchen, a win-win in my book.


----------



## geek

Just came inside after cleaning the snow, maybe 12" total....

Home made Corn bread and Hot chocolate...


----------



## sour_grapes

Here is a leg of lamb I made over a Christmas visit to family:


----------



## sour_grapes

Last night was ho-made Pizza Night. This one had caramelized onions, ho-made bacon lardons, Castelvetrano olives, porcini mushrooms, and artichoke bottoms.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Here is a leg of lamb I made over a Christmas visit to family:


I like the "rack" that you set the leg on, very inventive! I wish I could turn the kids and my wife to liking lamb, the only success I've had is using ground lamb with spices and a brick on top for pressure to make a gyro like block of meat. We used to have leg of lamb with a lot of garlic and thick brown gravy from the drippings all the time when I was growing up. I miss it!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Last night was ho-made Pizza Night. This one had caramelized onions, ho-made bacon lardons, Castelvetrano olives, porcini mushrooms, and artichoke bottoms.


Pizza and stromboli night for us tonight. Not as fancy as your pizza, Paul, but still pretty good. Simple plain GF pizza and a 3/4 cheese 1/4 pepperoni regular pizza. Stromboli had smoked ham, soppressata and swiss cheese, very yummy. Served with some Yuengling traditional lager (my wife's favorite).


----------



## geek

Costco pizza and some RJS WS Super Tuscan (which is finally turning the corner for me, but not quite there yet..)


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Last night did a pork shoulder. Used the last of my rub that I made and didn't take notes on what I included, doh! 
Way too cold outside to fiddle with the charcoal grill so used gas grill with some smoking pellets.
Kept drippings for gravy,


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I like the "rack" that you set the leg on, very inventive! I wish I could turn the kids and my wife to liking lamb, the only success I've had is using ground lamb with spices and a brick on top for pressure to make a gyro like block of meat. We used to have leg of lamb with a lot of garlic and thick brown gravy from the drippings all the time when I was growing up. I miss it!



Yeah, the "rack" comes from when you are cooking at someone else's house! It was my sister-in-law's pan, and I cooked at my MIL's house.

I love lamb, too, as I suspect you have already figured out. Interesting idea to press the ground lamb down with a weight. I usually make "lamburgers" with ground lamb; perhaps I'll give your method a try. Your garlic/gravy description is making me hungry!


----------



## ceeaton

Quickie meal of cheese steaks and tater tots (and a carrot and pea blend for those who like veges). Thin sliced the steak and cooked on the stove top in a tinny tiny bit of sesame oil with some fresh garlic and a dash of Worcestershire sauce. Had a side of green peppers and onions sauteed in butter. Served with a ho-made English bitter and some hoagie peppers on the side.


----------



## ibglowin

That don't look like cheese whiz to me!



ceeaton said:


> Quickie meal of cheese steaks and tater tots (and a carrot and pea blend for those who like veges). Thin sliced the steak and cooked on the stove top in a tinny tiny bit of sesame oil with some fresh garlic and a dash of Worcestershire sauce. Had a side of green peppers and onions sauteed in butter. Served with a ho-made English bitter and some hoagie peppers on the side.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> That don't look like cheese whiz to me!


No, it isn't... 

Was on my list this morning and I left my list in the car (too cold to go back, much warmer in the Giant). I've already been berated by the clan, if that is of any comfort to you.

I did have tater tots though!


----------



## Boatboy24

Went out for Mexican last night and had some really good Criollo chicken. A half deboned chicken? Yes please! Anyway, between chips/salsa and dinner with black beans and rice, I had plenty of leftovers. Took the chicken, some rice/beans and the sautéed tomato, pepper and onion that came with it, then chopped it all up and made a great quesadilla. Simple, and somewhat 'free'.


----------



## JohnT

I would have thrown you a "like" @ceeaton , but then I saw the tater tots.. BLECCCCK!

My wife loves them, and I have had them forced on me on several occasions. I do not know why, but I just do not like them. Perhaps it is a texture thing, or the "previously frozen" taste.


----------



## JohnT

A rather long post. Sorry, no pics. I was too busy having a great time!

Having taken a break for a few days, I am back cooking again. Saturday, I went up to my brother's house and made a "Winner, Winner, Chicken Dinner". I HAD to do something. Between the snow and the holidays, I had cabin fever BIG TIME!

For an appitizer, I had some authentic Hungarian Kolbasz. Not to be confused with kilbassa, this is a semi hard sausage that is part salami, part pepperoni, and part Andouille. It is smoky, spicy, and rather garlicky . I cut small "coins" of the meat, placed it onto small pieces of rye bread, and broiled to release the flavor (fat). Yum!

My brother has received some home made hot pepper paste. He was saying how he wanted to make something with it. I put just a dab on my tongue and found it to be hellishly spicy, but also flavorful. Checking his fridge, I saw that he had some raw, thawed chicken tenders. OK! so I mixed a good spoonful of the hot sauce with honey, black pepper, and some red wine vinegar, and set aside to marinade for an hour. Had my brother then grill them to perfection. My elder niece (the daughter I always wanted) had tasted the marinade (before the chicken was added) and came up with a fantastic remoulade sauce to go with it. A spur of the moment dish that came out fantastic!

It was then on to dinner. I whipped up some stuffing, prepped the chicken, and pealed the potatoes, with the help of my godson.

Gravy and asparagus were handled by my nephew,

My sister in law prepared some yeast rolls, and set the table.

My favorite niece help to prepare the dessert (chocolate mousse) by tempering the ganache, I whipped the cream and folded in the ganache. We then has an assembly line where I filled a glass with mousse, One niece added a dab of whipped cream, and a nephew added some fresh raspberries on top.

I did play a joke on my brother. I told him that I needed shot of his best brandy for the chocolate ganache. He ran off, and got one for me. I then asked him for another which I then drank. He could not believe that he fell for that one.

Then we ate! My decision to spend the night was decided when the second bottle of stag's leap was opened.

It was so great to hang out with my family and cook together. Everyone played a significant part in making the meal. No drama, no arguments, just a great time had by all.


----------



## sour_grapes

Here was yesterday: a really thick. pan-fried porterhouse pork chop (one of Mike's "woo-hoo" specials from Kroger's) topped with a 'shroom/garlic/thyme/sherry sauce teamed up with tiger beans and braised lacinato kale (onions and chicken stock, spiced up with some red pepper flakes).


----------



## sour_grapes

And here is today. I told my wife that this dinner was "not common plaice." ( Of course not, it was common flounder!   )

Anyway, I prepared the flounder in something like a cross between _sole meunière_ and a piccata sauce. I dredged in flour, pan-fried 'til crisp, then made pan sauce with garlic, capers, fennel fronds, parsely, lemon juice, and sherry. The rest of the meal was an olive-oil soaked melange of roasted potatoes, fennel, and green beans.

Edited to add: I forgot that I also made an avocado salad, with lemon juice, macadamia nut oil, and ground fennel.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Here was yesterday: a really thick. pan-fried porterhouse pork chop (one of Mike's "woo-hoo" specials from Kroger's) topped with a 'shroom/garlic/thyme/sherry sauce teamed up with tiger beans and braised lacinato kale (onions and chicken stock, spiced up with some red pepper flakes).
> 
> View attachment 45773




You guys must have taken some chef classes.....


----------



## GreginND

Congee with spinach. Yum.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> You guys must have taken some chef classes.....



You are too kind, my friend, but my meager skills have been acquired autodidactically. Actually, this is a joking bone of contention between my wife and me. One year for my birthday, she "gave" me a ho-made gift certificate to take some cooking lessons at a local restaurant. However, she never followed through and actually _acquired_ a real gift certificate. To this day, we joke about if she is ever going to fulfill this promise!  But all in good fun. Obviously, I could sign myself up for said lessons if I really wanted to.


----------



## sour_grapes

More fun tonight! Hanger steak, prepared with a classic _chimichurri_ sauce. Also made sides of glazed carrots from a Mark Bittman recipe (balsamic vinegar, garlic, sherry), and Brussels sprouts (the usual browned and braised, but this time flavored with tarragon in addition to Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese). Finally, we also made this salad once again with the amazing flavors. It has nice greens and basil, with preserved lemons and candied ginger, dressed with a vinaigrette with thyme and lemon. Amazing explosion in the mouth.


----------



## vernsgal

JohnT said:


> It was so great to hang out with my family and cook together. Everyone played a significant part in making the meal. No drama, no arguments, just a great time had by all.


I love a happy family get together that has no drama!

And all you guys make me look bad when it comes to cooking!! Yesterday, breakfast for dinner, tonight, left over pizza..but I did have a great Happy hour with the greatest of friends and enjoyed a bottle of CS Shiraz
( Hubby is battling "the great cold" and it's hard to motivate one's self to cook for one )


----------



## JohnT

vernsgal said:


> I love a happy family get together that has no drama!
> 
> And all you guys make me look bad when it comes to cooking!! Yesterday, breakfast for dinner, tonight, left over pizza..but I did have a great Happy hour with the greatest of friends and enjoyed a bottle of CS Shiraz
> ( Hubby is battling "the great cold" and it's hard to motivate one's self to cook for one )



Why not make him some chicken soup?? My mother would make chicken soup that could grow back a limb!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> More fun tonight! Hanger steak, prepared with a classic _chimichurri_ sauce. Also made sides of glazed carrots from a Mark Bittman recipe (balsamic vinegar, garlic, sherry), and Brussels sprouts (the usual browned and braised, but this time flavored with tarragon in addition to Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese). Finally, we also made this salad once again with the amazing flavors. It has nice greens and basil, with preserved lemons and candied ginger, dressed with a vinaigrette with thyme and lemon. Amazing explosion in the mouth.
> 
> View attachment 45790
> View attachment 45791
> View attachment 45792
> View attachment 45793



I tell you man...


----------



## vernsgal

JohnT said:


> Why not make him some chicken soup?? My mother would make chicken soup that could grow back a limb!


I did make him a pot full. I just got tired of eating it lol


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm making "Alice Springs Chicken" tonight. Think I'll serve it with some basic pasta sauteed w/ parsley, lemon and butter, and a simple salad. Was tempted to serve with Rose, but now I'm thinking Pinot Noir.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm making "Alice Springs Chicken" tonight. Think I'll serve it with some basic pasta sauteed w/ parsley, lemon and butter, and a simple salad. Was tempted to serve with Rose, but now I'm thinking Pinot Noir.



Never heard of it! But now you (and the google machine) got me thinking about trying it tonight! I may just copy your menu down to the details... 

Hmmm, or maybe chicken saltimbocca ...


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Never heard of it! But now you (and the google machine) got me thinking about trying it tonight! I may just copy your menu down to the details...
> 
> Hmmm, or maybe chicken saltimbocca ...



LOVE some saltimbocca!!!! Alice Springs Chicken was made famous by Outback Steak House. Basically, a honey mustard marinade/sauce smothered in bacon and cheese. Recommended by 4 out of 5 cardiologists!

Edit: I just Google'd for recipes and found many similar, though not the same as the one I'm using. They all sound pretty good though. I've never made this before - think I got the recipe from my father - but I'll be sure to post up my thoughts later. One thing I thought was sacrilege was frying the bacon separately, while/after the chicken is browned. Oh no! I'll be doing the bacon first, then browning the chicken in that same pan with some of the leftover, rendered bacon fat.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> LOVE some saltimbocca!!!! Alice Springs Chicken was made famous by Outback Steak House. Basically, a honey mustard marinade/sauce smothered in bacon and cheese. Recommended by 4 out of 5 cardiologists!
> 
> Edit: I just Google'd for recipes and found many similar, though not the same as the one I'm using. They all sound pretty good though. I've never made this before - think I got the recipe from my father - but I'll be sure to post up my thoughts later. One thing I thought was sacrilege was frying the bacon separately, while/after the chicken is browned. Oh no! I'll be doing the bacon first, then browning the chicken in that same pan with some of the leftover, rendered bacon fat.



Oh lord, this is too funny. I JUST thought about this, and put the bacon in a big cast iron pan. I lit the burner and said, "Hell, I am going to cook the dish in this pan! I may just spoon out a little bit of the grease out if it looks like it is too much." Then I decided to check WMT to see if you were going to "be okay" with my stealing your dinner idea. 

So far, bacon is cooking and honey mustard sauce is made. I'm using BST instead of BSB. Those are dry-brining as we "speak."


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> . . . with some of the leftover, rendered bacon fat.


Leftover bacon fat is a foreign concept to me. Doesn't everyone cook bacon to be able to "harvest" the fat? I always add some to the canola oil I use to do the GF chicken parmesean, it makes the canola oil flavor palatable.

Last night did 1/2 a turkey breast and some halved chicken breasts marinated in some Giant GF Caribbean Jerk sauce. Was hoping for some leftover chicken on a salad today, but that all disappeared to my surprise. Used the remaining turkey breast to whip up a quick turkey pot pie. Cheated and used some pre-made pie crust dough. Yea I know it's not the traditional "Lancaster County" pot pie, but I live in Adams County and the kids like it, so whoowie to them Lancaster Countians.

Working on a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale look-alike recipe to make on Saturday before the deep freeze comes back on Sunday. Got about 1lb of Cascade leaf hops from a work buddy of mine. He vacuum packs them right after harvest (he dries them a bit first) in one ounce baggies. Will use them for aroma, not bittering, we have no idea of their bittering potential since they are home grown. Drinking a pint of my first beer creation of the winter (an English bitter) with dinner. Nice that dessert (the keg) is only about 25 feet away...


----------



## vernsgal

I had to google both those. Now I want chicken (and not in a soup!)


Boatboy24 said:


> I'm making "Alice Springs Chicken" tonight. Think I'll serve it with some basic pasta sauteed w/ parsley, lemon and butter, and a simple salad. Was tempted to serve with Rose, but now I'm thinking Pinot Noir.





sour_grapes said:


> Never heard of it! But now you (and the google machine) got me thinking about trying it tonight! I may just copy your menu down to the details...
> 
> Hmmm, or maybe chicken saltimbocca ...


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Oh lord, this is too funny. I JUST thought about this, and put the bacon in a big cast iron pan. I lit the burner and said, "Hell, I am going to cook the dish in this pan! I may just spoon out a little bit of the grease out if it looks like it is too much." Then I decided to check WMT to see if you were going to "be okay" with my stealing your dinner idea.
> 
> So far, bacon is cooking and honey mustard sauce is made. I'm using BST instead of BSB. Those are dry-brining as we "speak."



I removed a pretty good portion of the grease. Though I will admit, I cooked an extra slice of bacon or two for snacking...


----------



## sour_grapes

And I just was inspired by Craig NOT to get rid of any grease! 

Wed., January 10: Liveblogging dinner!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> And I just was inspired by Craig NOT to get rid of any grease!
> 
> Wed., January 10: Liveblogging dinner!


Liquid gold for both the cook and the cardiologist of the cook!


----------



## vernsgal

ceeaton said:


> Leftover bacon fat is a foreign concept to me. Doesn't everyone cook bacon to be able to "harvest" the fat? I always add some to the canola oil I use to do the GF chicken parmesean, it makes the canola oil flavor palatable.


Lol. I always save my bacon fat..but only for a few days. It just looks ugly after that!!


----------



## GreginND

A delicious cumin rice bowl with crispy tofu, beans and avocado cream.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did not suck! But I could not finish. My 10 and 8 year olds had no problem, however.


----------



## sour_grapes

Agreed, it did not suck at all! I really liked it. Thanks for suggesting it!

The other players were roasted broccoli with garlic, EVOO, and lemon; and orecchiette with garlic, butter, sherry, EVOO, and parsley.


----------



## vernsgal

ok, no bacon fat here.But I did cook tonight! Baked spaghetti,salad and garlic toast with a CI Cab.Sauv


----------



## sour_grapes

Would've been better with bacon.... just sayin'! 

In seriousness, looks great!


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm making "Alice Springs Chicken" tonight.



I was thinking (for just a moment) that "Alice Springs Chicken" is what we might call Kangaroo... 

I then googled it too. Got to say that it looks quite yummy.


----------



## vernsgal

Ugh! Hubby gave me his man cold. To top it off, he ate all the chicken noodle soup! I had to grab some turkey stock
and throw together a turkey noodle soup.
Just not the same


----------



## ceeaton

A simple thin crusted pizza, topped with smoked ham, pepperoni, roast beast and sopressata done using the convection setting at 500*F, very good.


----------



## vernsgal

ceeaton said:


> A simple thin crusted pizza, topped with smoked ham, pepperoni, roast beast and sopressata done using the convection setting at 500*F, very good.
> View attachment 45832



Where's the bacon? lol
Honestly would love that pizza if I had any taste buds right now


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Today was supposed to be LobsterFest (TM). I have reported on this in years past, where I make a really rich lobster dish for a number of friends. However, I came down with cold. I had hoped to be out of the woods by today, but not quite. The intended LobsterFest (TM) meal includes a lot of fussy last-minute prep and plating details, and so, in an abundance of caution, we decided to switch the menu to something that wouldn't provide any disease-transmission vectors! Thus, we made a flavorful pork stew from Marcel Hazen, with porcini mushrooms, onions, marjoram, etc My wife did the heavy lifting. I only prepared things before they were cooked! We also had polenta with blue cheese, and garlic/balsamic glazed carrots. A guest brought all manner of dessert tarts, and we washed all this down with many bottles of champagne, Pinot Gris, Sauvignon Blanc, and Pinot Noir.


----------



## GreginND

I think most of my guests last night didn’t realize it wasn’t sausage. 

Vegan win. 




This Burmese chick pea tofu was a hit as was my garlic rosemary flat bread.


----------



## geek

Well, I will be testing the grill with these low temps, upper teens now.

I was going to get ribeye at Costco but ended up getting the Beef Loin New York steak, 1 inch thick.

Hoping it will come out good, let’s see if the grill fires now, lol


----------



## Boatboy24

Mom and Dad came over this afternoon to grab some of their stuff from the basement so we had them stay for din-din. Roast chicken done on the Weber gasser, green beans, 'taters and ho-made bread. A boatload of ho-made gravy as well. No finished pics, but some early on shots here:





And the worst truss job I've ever seen. But it worked.


----------



## JohnT

This is the way I do it. The video shows how to truss a turkey, but it will also work with chicken. 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/videos/how-to-truss-a-turkey-0112582


----------



## JohnT

Recently, I was the happy recipient of a paprika care package. My hope was to cook a meal for my family using real Hungarian paprika. Plans were set, but the common cold spoiled them.

My two brothers and I seemed to avoid this cold, but it seems that nieces, nephews, and wives were all prey for this lousy bug.

So my two brothers and I decided to head over to JR Tobacco. This place was great. We had a couple of pints, had a light lunch, and watched football over a nice Pedron (cigar).

We were having such a good time that we decided to all head back to my house, cook dinner together, and watch the second game. After some debate, and realizing that any type of stew was out (there was not enough time), we hit upon a dish that my brother had seen once in a Hungarian cookbook.

Roasted, stuffed pork loin (stuffed with spicy Hungarian sausage)
Ho made Spatzle with extra thick button, shiitake, and oyster mushroom pan sauce,
Ho made red cabbage.

The cook on loin was awesome. Just the slightest pink, and glistening! The smoky, spicy, flavors from the sausage ran throughout the meat.

We all took charge of a different dish and I was shocked how everything came together perfectly. From grocery bags to table in under 1 hour. Total grocery bill: $32 (including the wine).

To wash it down, we picked up a surprisingly good Bikaver (bulls blood) for just under $9.


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> This is the way I do it. The video shows how to truss a turkey, but it will also work with chicken.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/videos/how-to-truss-a-turkey-0112582



Thanks John. That's my preferred way to do it as well. But I was trying to do it on memory yesterday and it isn't quite fully embedded in my brain yet.


----------



## ceeaton

Obviously people have the winter "blahs", no one is cooking, eating out I guess. I've been "crock potting" it all week. A small chicken one night, pulled pork the next night, corned beef and cabbage tonight (wifey had class, doesn't so much like the cabbage smell so a good time to cook it). But the reason I post is for a future meal. Found a "fall off the back of the truck" deal at my local Giant. Spiral cut honey ham, almost 9 lbs, normally $38+, purchased for $8 and change. $30 off, doesn't fall off the truck much better than that! Has a sell by date of Mar 30th, 2018, so not on it's last legs quite yet. Walked in the door this evening, and the GF kid said, it's gluten free, right? When are we making it, Saturday? So I guess I know what I'm making for Saturday dinner. I'll move the GF lasagna to Sunday...


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, lots of "Woo Hoo!" priced spiral sliced hams in my local Smith's (Kroger) left over from the Holiday's I would guess. I didn't bite as they were not anywhere near your price of $8 more like 2X that. I will look again tomorrow to see if they have dropped them any more tomorrow.



ceeaton said:


> Found a "fall off the back of the truck" deal at my local Giant. Spiral cut honey ham, almost 9 lbs, normally $38+, purchased for $8 and change. $30 off, doesn't fall off the truck much better than that! Has a sell by date of Mar 30th, 2018, so not on it's last legs quite yet. Walked in the door this evening, and the GF kid said, it's gluten free, right? When are we making it, Saturday? So I guess I know what I'm making for Saturday dinner. I'll move the GF lasagna to Sunday...


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night, so I made a GF and a "standard" dough pizza. I wasn't in the mood for pizza, so I picked up some frozen shrimp, a can of chopped clams and a pkg of linguini, and proceeded to make a shrimp scampi type dish for my dinner. I loosely followed the first google search hit I got (Tyler Florence, Food Network) but didn't have any fresh parsley, so threw in some basil pesto for some color. Also didn't have the shallot so diced up two green onions and a bit of red onion, and upped the garlic to four cloves to keep the vampires away (oops, and maybe the wife, she's drinking though so I have some leeway). Also added some shredded parmesan which also wasn't in the recipe. Oh well, still turned out pretty good. Served it with a "starting to get a bit on the warmer side @ 55*F" pale ale from the basement keg. Yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

Pizza. Delivery style.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Pizza. Delivery style.



Dominos, here we go....lol


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Dominos, here we go....lol



A local place with about half a dozen locations. 'Tony's'.


----------



## geek

At my Italians friend restaurant


----------



## sour_grapes

Varis, I literally started salivating and had to swallow the surfeit!

For us, we had some lovely loin lamb chops (dry-brined, then marinated in olive oil with garlic, rosemary, and fresh thyme, and broiled), and a pan sauce with the extra marinade, deglazed with sherry, then mounted with butter. This was served with smashed 'taters (Montreal steak seasoning), and some sauteed/braised broccoli (with lemon, garlic, sherry, and oregano).


----------



## geek

dam, that looks really good Paul.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> dam, that looks really good Paul.




Thank you, sir! I would be more than willing to go halfy-halfies with you on our two dinners tonight!


----------



## Boatboy24

Roasted off the bones from last weekend's chicken and have some stock reducing now. Ho-made chicken noodle soup soon.


----------



## ceeaton

Made a ragú while I was boiling my batch of pale ale (actually turned out to be a low end IPA). Grilled a few Italian regular and hot snausages, and constructed a gluten free lasagna. Normally I'd buy a pre-made Annies GF lasagna, but recently our Giant started stocking a Barilla no-boil lasagna product, so I had to try it at least once. For the record, if someone else made this and didn't tell me that it was GF (the sheets of pasta are made with corn and rice flour) I would have never known it, and I make a bunch of gluten free food. Kudos to Barilla, it's worth the extra buck or so for these lasagna sheets.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ginger ale, sadly. 

It was a lost day. I reckon either gastroenteritis or food poisoning. (I'll spare you the smilie that is right for the occasion.)

Earlier, I would have had to have rallied just to die.  Feeling quite a bit better now, and hope the recovery tomorrow is nearly complete.


----------



## Boatboy24

I hope today is a better day for you, @sour_grapes


----------



## geek

@ceeaton for a moment I thought you said “mangu” [emoji4]


----------



## GreginND

Some of my recent bites 

“Sausage” and peppers with bow tie pasta 




Leftovers rice bowl. 




Wonderful Bibim Bap made by a friend of mine.


----------



## geek

GreginND said:


> Some of my recent bites
> 
> “Sausage” and peppers with bow tie pasta
> 
> View attachment 45918
> 
> 
> Leftovers rice bowl.
> 
> View attachment 45919
> 
> 
> Wonderful Bibim Bap made by a friend of mine.
> 
> View attachment 45920



Overall, do you cook all those dishes? They all look real attractive and yummy.


----------



## ibglowin

Score! Perhaps Easter dinner. Might toss it on the Pitboss for a bit more smoke. 






ceeaton said:


> Found a "fall off the back of the truck" deal at my local Giant. Spiral cut honey ham, almost 9 lbs, normally $38+, purchased for $8 and change. $30 off, doesn't fall off the truck much better than that! Has a sell by date of Mar 30th, 2018, so not on it's last legs quite yet.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> @ceeaton for a moment I thought you said “mangu” [emoji4]


No plantains in that dish!


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> No plantains in that dish!



LOL...!!


----------



## GreginND

geek said:


> Overall, do you cook all those dishes? They all look real attractive and yummy.



Yes, nearly everything I post I made. The exception would be the bibim bap dish my Korean friend made.


----------



## Gantel

When I read it I started to want to eat))
Spinach tortelloni))


----------



## sour_grapes

I have a little catching up to do!

I started preparing a Cafe Zuni chicken on Saturday, which takes one to three days lead time. But then I fell ill with seasonal gastro problems. (Don't ask for details!) I recovered in time to make this for dinner on Monday. I accompanied it with braised Swiss chard (onions, coriander, fennel, red pepper flakes) and white rice (sesame oil, fried onions).


----------



## sour_grapes

For last night's dinner, I had some lower-grade steaks waiting for me. Personally, I like chuck steaks, even if they are a little tough. My better half begs to differ. However, I had thawed some frozen chuck steaks (before I got ill), so I had to use 'em up. After dry-brining, I decided to try to braise 'em into tenderness for my DW. It didn't really work. I decided to make _steak au poivre_, sort of, thinking I could let the steaks braise in the sauce for a while and tenderize. Hence, I only seared them for ~2 mins. a side, before pulling them out, then making the _au poivre_ sauce, then putting the steaks back in for a long soak. However, the steaks came out only medium-rare; that in itself is fine by me and DW, but it did not accomplish the long, tenderizing braise I had envisioned. Anyway, the sauce was tasty, with crushed peppercorns, green peppercorns, beef broth (from _Better than Bouillon _base_),_ and cream, after the steaks were flambe'ed in brandy. But it was rather salty, as the _Better than Bouillon_ stuff is pretty salty, and I evidently used too much of it. _Mea culpa._ 
This was paired with braised green kale (onions, chicken stock) and linguine (garlic, EVOO, parsley, pecorino cheese).


----------



## geek

Double like that chicken Paul.....


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, still catching up a bit. Last night, I found one of Mike's Woo-Hoo Kroger specials, but on lobster tails. Actually, they had a buckload of them available, but you can only eat so many before they spoil, right? I par-boiled them for 2 minutes, which allows you to remove the meat from the shell easily. Then I took the meat out and cooked it _sous vide_ at 132F with LOTS of butter and tarragon. Part of the idea is that you can keep the lobster meat from overcooking like when you boil the critter. I liked the 132F texture, which was soft and succulent, but did not LOVE it; I think I would push the temp up to firm up the lobster a bit. I served this with leftover linguine from last night (garlic, EVOO, parsley, pecorino cheese), and a fennel bulb that was braised in chicken stock then browned.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Woo Hoo! LOL

My favorite recipe to get rid of a lot of those is Lobster Mac-n-Cheese!












sour_grapes said:


> Okay, still catching up a bit. Last night, I found one of Mike's Woo-Hoo Kroger specials, but on lobster tails. Actually, they had a buckload of them available, but you can only eat so many before they spoil, right? I par-boiled them for 2 minutes, which allows you to remove the meat from the shell easily. Then I took the meat out and cooked it _sous vide_ at 132F with LOTS of butter and tarragon. Part of the idea is that you can keep the lobster meat from overcooking like when you boil the critter. I liked the 132F texture, which was soft and succulent, but did not LOVE it; I think I would push the temp up to firm up the lobster a bit. I served this with leftover linguine from last night (garlic, EVOO, parsley, pecorino cheese), and a fennel bulb that was braised in chicken stock then browned.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> My favorite recipe to get rid of a lot of those is Lobster Mac-n-Cheese!



That, in fact, would have been a great idea. Maybe I'll get lucky with those in the future.


----------



## GreginND

Pasta with a creamy avocado and spinach sauce. So good.


----------



## Boatboy24

@GreginND : that looks and sounds awesome. Got a recipe to share of that sauce?


----------



## Boatboy24

It's been a long week of working a few hours a day, plus being in class 9-10 hours. I'm spent, but longing for a (somewhat) good meal, requiring low-to-no effort. Grabbed a couple cheap filets on the way home for me and the Mrs. Sous vide for about 75 minutes with a local "Manhattan Steak Rub", then they'll go into a screaming hot CI skillet to sear. Also having steamed broccoli with hollandaise and @JohnT 's favorite: tater tots. Kids are getting the broccoli, tots and some chicken tenders. For some strange reason, they aren't crazy about steak. I think I need to order a DNA test...


----------



## geek

Costco pizza......


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> For some strange reason, they aren't crazy about steak. I think I need to order a DNA test...


Enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## GreginND

Boatboy24 said:


> @GreginND : that looks and sounds awesome. Got a recipe to share of that sauce?



Sort of. I just cook and don't measure. But, the sauce was made with a half cup or so of walnuts, 1 avocado, several cloves of garlic, a big handful of spinach, 1/4 cup nutritional yeast, juice of one lemon, about a cup of almond milk, salt and pepper blended in a blender. Some of the pasta water was added later to thin it a little bit as it was a bit too thick to pour. Toss with hot pasta.


----------



## sour_grapes

Still catching up. This was from _last_ night. (Fortunately, tonight was some leftovers, so I am now caught up.)

Last night's fare was _again _those scrumptious lamb shoulder-chops-that-are-practically rib chops that I often can score for small money. Dry-brined, then seared, and then made a pan sauce with garlic, sherry, thyme, and then mounted with butter. I also made a side of roasted mushrooms (EVOO, thyme), which are the bomb, as the kids used to say about 70 years ago. Other sides were white rice (the DW is illin' with the same stomach bug I had), and sauteed/braised Savoy cabbage (onions, ho-made chicken stock).


----------



## ceeaton

I've gotta get these kids (and wife) to try some lamb. Wonder if I could pass it off as a new variant of chicken (their favorite protein)?

Paul that looks delicious!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ceeaton

Got done with the Boddingtons batch 'o beer, so took the marinated bottom round roast piece (for $5) out of the fridge and cooked it like I normally do an eye round roast. Served with twice baked taters my wife whipped up and some bagged salad. Nice and easy meal, got me in the mood to uncork a Dornfelder bottle (been a few months, need to see how it has progressed).


----------



## Kraffty

ceeaton said:


> Got done with the Boddingtons batch 'o beer, so took the marinated bottom round roast piece (for $5) out of the fridge and cooked it like I normally do an eye round roast. Served with twice baked taters my wife whipped up and some bagged salad. Nice and easy meal, got me in the mood to uncork a Dornfelder bottle (been a few months, need to see how it has progressed).
> 
> View attachment 46122
> View attachment 46123
> View attachment 46124


Craig, how was the Dornfelder, I've not opened that bottle you sent yet but been tempted more than once.
Mike


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> Craig, how was the Dornfelder, I've not opened that bottle you sent yet but been tempted more than once.
> Mike


It's definitely improving with age. Every time I open a bottle I enjoy it a little more. Still has some rough edges so I think you can wait a bit longer. I started that batch 9/12/2015 so it is only 30 months old. I'd let it hit 36 months before I'd consider opening it. I wish they had more dry Dornfelder wines in our state store system to compare with what I've bottled.


----------



## ceeaton

Trying to channel some Peyton to Nicky "Napoleon Dynamite" Foles with my dinner selection tonight. Can't do it next Sunday as I'll be in "cheesesteak" mode. Ho-made sauce I toiled over all afternoon, smells pretty wonderful at this point. Popped it in a 225*F oven for a couple of hours, am too lazy to cool everything down just to put it in the oven in an hour. I'll remove the foil and crank 'er up to 425 to get some browning at the end.

Wifey used the parmesean and mozzeralla the other night, so topped each chicken piece with provolone, should work just fine.


----------



## GreginND

Tacos tonight with homemade corn tortillas.


----------



## sour_grapes

I made lots of things today, but here is what we had for dinner! 


I made baked chicken thighs (garlic, onion powder, smoked paprika) and baked artichoke halves (lemon juice, EVOO). I made a nice dish of Flageolet beans (ho-made chicken stock, ho-made bacon, onions, carrots, garlic. fresh thyme). It was all washed down with ho-made Pinot Gris/Viognier blend.


----------



## JohnT

Yesterday, I spent the day cooking. 

Eggplant Parm with Home made sauce (of course) and Garlic Bread. 

I ate nothing all day and wolfed down the following plateful.

I then spent the better part of the night eating Tums!


----------



## Boatboy24

Last second pic before the plate was devoured. 'Roadside' chicken, roasted taters and grilled zuke; along with a 'modified' Caesar salad (added some tomato).


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight's fare was a thick, bone-in pork rib chop (dry-brined, seared in butter, seasoned with coriander, garlic, and fennel); beet salad (roasted beets, shallots macerated in balsamic and sherry vinegar); leftover roasted artichokes (lemon juice and EVOO); and linguine with a ho-made white sauce (butter, flour, milk, 3 cheeses, thyme, oregano). Washed down with my newer CC Showcase Amarone (35 mos.) All better than a sharp stick in the eye!


----------



## ceeaton

Used some leftover pork tonight. Mustard, swiss cheese, ham, shredded pork, dill pickles and more cheese (ran out of swiss, so used provolone on one side, swiss on the other) on flattened hoagie rolls. Nice cubano like sandwiches. Easy, cheap, fast. Wifey has to study, I need to go take the kids and myself to church for kids/adult studies (and keep out of my Wife's way, she has a lab test tomorrow, anatomy, I suggested she use me as a study guide, but she insinuated that not much studying would get accomplished, it was worth the college try).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Used some leftover pork tonight. Mustard, swiss cheese, ham, shredded pork, dill pickles and more cheese (ran out of swiss, so used provolone on one side, swiss on the other) on flattened hoagie rolls. Nice cubano like sandwiches. Easy, cheap, fast. Wifey has to study, I need to go take the kids and myself to church for kids/adult studies (and keep out of my Wife's way, she has a lab test tomorrow, anatomy, I suggested she use me as a study guide, but she insinuated that not much studying would get accomplished, it was worth the college try).



Can I double like? Yum!


----------



## geek

Yeah, that looks yummy, can’t wait to visit my friend Bill @bkisel so we can crash at Craig’s [emoji4]


----------



## sour_grapes

My wifey has to work hard/study, too, but she is doing it at work. So, I made a bachelor-type meal, and she can eat the leftovers if she ever gets here!

Tonight was NY Strip steak (dry-brined, seared, served with fresh thyme and garlic); plain brown rice; lacinato kale (sauteed with onions & garlic in EVOO, then braised with ho-made chicken stock, seasoned with red pepper flakes and marjoram). This was all washed down with the new-ish Mockingbird Hill Reserve 2015 red blend I posted about recently. A bit young, but tasty!


----------



## ibglowin

I need one of these like I need another hole in my head but it.....is......calling......my........name......... LOL

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pit-Boss...Grill-w-Flame-Broiler-Cooking-Probe/793230399

Pit Boss pellet smoker. 1000 in(2) of cooking space, built in temp probes, flame broiler setting to sear steaks, built in sauce rack (LOL)

$497 and free ship to store. This would cook a 20lb brisket over night and make long smokes a breeze.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mike: your existing Pit Boss should be rock steady in the temp department for hours on end. Sure the extra space in this puppy would be nice, but...

I do like those wheels though.


----------



## ibglowin

No way, maybe 4-5 hours at best before it cooled down below 225 and needed more fuel. The other thing about the K24 is that the heat source is right below the meat so flareups will chare the meat. I always put a large pan of water on the bottom rack to insulate and block most of a flareup but they still happen on occasion. Its impossible to cook a full brisket and something else on the K24 since the lower shelf has the water pan.



Boatboy24 said:


> Mike: your existing Pit Boss should be rock steady in the temp department for hours on end. Sure the extra space in this puppy would be nice, but...
> 
> I do like those wheels though.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> No way, maybe 4-5 hours at best before it cooled down below 225 and needed more fuel. The other thing about the K24 is that the heat source is right below the meat so flareups will chare the meat. I always put a large pan of water on the bottom rack to insulate and block most of a flareup but they still happen on occasion. Its impossible to cook a full brisket and something else on the K24 since the lower shelf has the water pan.



When are you picking yours up?


----------



## ibglowin

Since the 401K is up $2K just today it's like free right? LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Since the 401K is up $2K just today it's like free right? LOL



Yes, but how much was it down on Tuesday?


----------



## ibglowin

Shoot already gave back 500 of the $2K to profit takers. That was my Pit Boss!


----------



## geek

I look at the stock market every single day on my phone, keeping a close eye especially to the S&P 500, and I've been a bit nervous this week to be honest, VERY happy with the return for the last year for sure, but know there will be a correction at some point this year. If we could just time the market....lol


----------



## ibglowin

We need a current copy of Biff's Almanac STAT! LOL


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> We need a current copy of Biff's Almanac STAT! LOL



But that book only goes to the year 2000!


----------



## ibglowin

Thats why I said we need a *CURRENT* copy!




JohnT said:


> But that book only goes to the year 2000!


----------



## Boatboy24

Tamale Pie tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

Buffalo Chicken Sliders. Mrs IB was licking her plate. Carrots were added as a healthy side dish.......


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, unfortunately my camera seems to have fritzed out. One of my guests took pix, so maybe there'll be pix later.

Tonight, we celebrated our dear friend's 50th birthday. Unfortunately, she has been having some health problems, and has been placed on a strict diet. Our _intended_ menu was VERY unhealthy indeed.

It is possible, I discovered, to make a heart/liver-healthy meal that was ALSO scrumptious. It has a seafood tilt. Let me regale you.

Appetizer: hot-smoked salmon, which I then sliced up and doused with lemon-macerated shallots, capers, and olive oil (EVOO).

1st course: steamed mussels. Ho-made white wine (pinot gris/viognier), shallots, and garlic, then I steamed the mussels in this decoction. Later, add EVOO and parsley. Served with crusty sourdough bread.

Main course:

Roasted broccoli, with garlic and EVOO. After roasting, douse in juice of Meyer lemons.

Seafood mushroom barley "risotto," made with shallots, thyme, portabellas and garlic. Here, you substitute pearled barley for arborio rice, but otherwise follow a risotto recipe. I used ho-made lobster stock for the liquid. Due to my friend's condition, I forewent the parmesan, and substituted EVOO for the butter.

Romanesco broccoli. (Yes, TWO broccoli dishes, but I was working to a request), I found a recipe that called for toasted almonds and capers. I quartered the Romanesco broccoli, then roasted it in high heat. When it became obvious this was not going to work out (because the almonds and capers were burning), I pulled the broccoli out to a new pan, and saved the remaining additions to low heat. After the broccoli was done, I remarried them, and it was wonderful. This was one of those dishes that was on the edge between wonderful and awful. I am sure I was minutes away from disaster.

Finally, main course: Swordfish steaks. I dried these as best could in 30 minutes, but they were still giving off liquid like crazy. I broiled these with a little EVOO. I did manage to cook them to 135 F internal temp, so I am happy!

Edited to add: I used a Marcella Hazen recipe for _salmariglio_, which is a sauce to put on the swordfish. It has salt, lemon juice, marjoram, a little garlic, and olive oil.

The guests were happy, so I was happy!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Buffalo Chicken Sliders. Mrs IB was licking her plate. Carrots were added as a healthy side dish.......



Making up a bunch of pulled chicken today. I can see some of it becoming something like that slider later in the week. I like the plate too.


----------



## ibglowin

Ribs are on and now prepping a spatchcock chicken to go on next.


----------



## ceeaton

Gotta follow what I did two weeks ago, cheese steaks at 5 pm. Going to my brother's place with the kids to enjoy some beverages, plus his TVs are much larger than mine. Go Iggles!


----------



## ibglowin

Finished product(s). Probably one of the best racks of ribs I have ever cooked (says Mrs IB). Perfect spice, fall off the bone with just a little effort, no need for any sause really. Chicken was PDG as well. Nice and moist even the breast. Love the spatchcock method for poultry.


----------



## geek




----------



## JohnT

I made up a small batch (only one chicken) of my fried chicken.

I Start by brining the chicken for 24 hours to make it come out juicy and full of flavor.

To go with it, I made a simply pasta/veggie salad.




... and no, that really is chicken and not a processed eagle like I have been telling prople (you all know that I am a Giants fan).


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> ... and no, that really is chicken and not a processed eagle like I have been telling prople (you all know that I am a Giants fan).



Here I was about to click "like." Good thing I stopped myself!

Don't feel bad, John. At least Eli and Odell had a nice "Superbowl appearance." Ironic that Eli was doing the catching. (I suppose Brady would have dropped Odell.  )


----------



## Boatboy24

Leftover hot dogs, slaw and chicken wings from last night. Saving the pulled chicken for bigger, better things.


----------



## GreginND

Cabbage and coconut curry. Yum.


----------



## sour_grapes

Bach-ing it tonight, before hitting the airport to pick up DW. So, some 'scarole sauteed Philly style (lots o' garlic & EVOO), some plain white rice, and a seared chuck steak. (I like, she doesn't.)


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> Here I was about to click "like." Good thing I stopped myself!
> 
> Don't feel bad, John. At least Eli and Odell had a nice "Superbowl appearance." Ironic that Eli was doing the catching. (I suppose Brady would have dropped Odell.  )



Hey, It might be true that NYG can't run, pass, CATCH, block or score, but they sure can dance!

(with only 2 wins, I am a bit bitter)


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Hey, It might be true that NYG can't run, pass, CATCH, block or score, but they sure can dance!
> 
> (with only 2 wins, I am a bit bitter)


Remember, NFL stands for Not For Long. Teams go up and down like and oak chip caught in a heavily fermenting wine. Especially in the NFC East. It is rare a team repeats as division champion two years in a row. Unless it is the next few years and the Iggles, of course!


----------



## Boatboy24

Having the wings that were removed from the birds that became Sunday's pulled chicken, along with some leftover slaw.


----------



## sour_grapes

These pictures kinda suck, but oh well. We had an appetizer of leftover mussels from the other day (description from above: Ho-made white wine (pinot gris/viognier), shallots, and garlic, then I steamed the mussels in this decoction. Later, add EVOO and parsley. Served with crusty sourdough bread.) Forgot to take a picture of that.

I made Roman fried artichokes, where you trim off the inedible parts, then squash the sucker flat and fry it in oil until crisp! That was yummy. Finally, I made_ Bucatini all'Amatriciana, _which features _guanciale _(bacon from the jowl of a hog), hot pepper, onions, and San Marzano tomatoes. This sauce is nearly _always_ served with bucatini, so that is what we did. Excuse the poor pix: I didn't remember until after we started tucking into the groceries!


----------



## sour_grapes

Last night, I found a ribeye that looked good. Usually, the ribeye has two different muscles, the part that is the same as a strip steak (longissimus dorsi) and the cap (spinalis dorsi). My specimen seems to be from nearer to the head (I think!) of the unfortunate beast. There is a third muscle in there, that maybe @Stressbaby or one of the other docs could tell me what it is. (Longissimus cervicis, maybe? Semispinalis?) Anyway, it was tasty. Dry-brined and seared in butter. Served with sauteed mushrooms (garlic, thyme, shallots); braised Swiss chard (coriander); and creamy polenta (with LOTS of a goat cheese with truffles).


----------



## geek

I'm not a doctor but I can tell you that it looks good..!!


----------



## JohnT

A fillet from the freezer that was pan seared in butter and rosemary. I then finished it off in the oven. I then made a quick pan sauce for the baked potato. I also added some pasta/veggie salad that I made this weekend. All around yummy!


----------



## ibglowin

Had a hankering for quite some time for some ho-made Oyster Stew! No fresh oysters available in a land locked State but you can find the next best thing in the seafood case of fresh/shucked in the sealed up plastic container which are only suitable in cooked dishes not raw. Turned out fantastic and really hit the spot. Sorry no wine pairs with a big bowl of milk and butter that I know of anyways. LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Sorry no wine pairs with a big bowl of milk and butter that I know of anyways. LOL



What about a nice buttery Chardonnay, or a crisp NZ Sauv Blanc to cut through that rich stew?


----------



## ibglowin

You might be right. I paired it with a nice cold Fresca and that went down really well. LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I paired it with a nice cold Fresca and that went down really well. LOL



Tasting notes, please. LOL!


----------



## ceeaton

I shouldn't read this thread in the morning, now I'm really hungry...


----------



## ibglowin

Crisp acidity, almost sparkling effervescense on the palette with notes of not only orange but also lemon and lime as well as a slight mineral finish on the very end. I found it best served very cold. LOL









Boatboy24 said:


> Tasting notes, please. LOL!


----------



## JohnT

I hear that 2017 was an excellent vintage!


----------



## ibglowin

Yes in fact it's Mrs IB's favorite dinner beverage. We just stocked up last week for the big game. 2 cases for $10! 



JohnT said:


> I hear that 2017 was an excellent vintage!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Crisp acidity, almost sparkling effervescense on the palette with notes of not only orange but also lemon and lime as well as a slight mineral finish on the very end. I found it best served very cold. LOL



Okay, that was good!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Crisp acidity, almost sparkling effervescense on the palette with notes of not only orange but also lemon and lime as well as a slight mineral finish on the very end. I found it best served very cold. LOL



I'd say that's a pretty good write up.


----------



## ceeaton

Oldest daughter and wifey have other dinner plans tonight. "The boy" had some left over GF ziti I made on Wednesday (he really liked the extraordinary amount of cheese the recipe called for). So pizza for me and my daughter. I was gonna cheat and use a pre-made Brooklyn crust I can get at my local Giant, but she said last night she really preferred the ho-made dough/crust we normally do. So I made a ho-made crust this afternoon (had things to do last evening, couldn't make it then) and whipped up a 1/2 cheese, 1/2 pepperoni pizza. Served with a Sierra Nevada clone type draft beer that's getting pretty darn good (she didn't want beer so went for a glass of milk, better choice for a 10 yr old). Nice meal and libations to end the week, yum!


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I was gonna cheat and use a pre-made Brooklyn crust I can get at my local Giant, but she said last night she really preferred the ho-made dough/crust we normally do. So I made a ho-made crust this afternoon



Whenever I make ho-made pizza, I have to confess that my dough is premade. I am able to buy a ball of uncooked dough at one of my local grocery stores, made by a local bakery. However, it is not the store I usually go to, so it is a special trip. All of this is leading up to my asking you if you can share or link to your recipe. Is it basically the same as no-knead bread, or something like that? Any tips welcome!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Whenever I make ho-made pizza, I have to confess that my dough is premade. I am able to buy a ball of uncooked dough at one of my local grocery stores, made by a local bakery. However, it is not the store I usually go to, so it is a special trip. All of this is leading up to my asking you if you can share or link to your recipe. Is it basically the same as no-knead bread, or something like that? Any tips welcome!



This was out of a pizza book that my brother received with a pizza pan my dear Mother once bought him.

1-2 TBS olive oil
1 tsp salt (I use Kosher or Sea salt)
3/4 cup tepid water
2 cups high gluten flour (any from winter wheat works well, including bread flour - Robin Hood works really well)
+ more as needed (kneaded, yuck yuck)
1 1/2 to 2 tsp instant yeast (I get mine at a local restaurant supply place, dirt cheap)

Add to a mixer with bread hook or make a well with the flour and mix by hand - knead for 15 minutes until gluten develops - add flour or water as needed to make soft but not wet dough.
I place it in a plastic baggie and throw in the fridge overnight. Can add to a warmed/oiled bowl and cover with a towel to let rise faster. Slower rise in fridge makes for a better tasting crust.
If in fridge, bring out and let sit at room temperature for 1 to 2 hours.
Add flour to a bread board of some sort, coat dough and work with hands (include tossing if you are somewhat able to do without dropping on floor) for the desired thickness of crust.
Note that the crust will increase in thickness as it heats in the oven (usually doubles for me).
I cook (once pizza is assembled) at the highest temperature that my oven consistently goes (500*F) in a seasoned steel pizza pan until desired browning of toppings (including cheese) is achieved.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pizza dough is tough and so many things can change it: how you cook, exactly what flour you use, the water, etc. In fact, we're going to a place tonight that has great pizza. I had a chance to talk with the owner once when we were there and learned he uses fresh (not dried) yeast, and the water they use is the same bottled Italian spring water they serve. Mmmm, I'm getting hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## sour_grapes

Last night was lambshanks! Yum. Sadly, I did not take enough pictures.
Lamb shanks were browned, then braised for hours in beef broth, canned San Marzano tomatoes, and wine, with onions, carrots, mushrooms, garlic, rosemary, and thyme. After braising, the shanks were set aside, and the stock reduced to a thick sauce. Meanwhile, I simmered potatoes and cauliflower with rosemary and garlic, then mashed that with butter, milk, and pecorino cheese for something like mashed potatoes. Also served with a side of turnip greens, sauteed with onions and garlic, seasoned with fennel, then braised with a little bit of sherry.


----------



## Boatboy24

OMG, @sour_grapes ! That sounds spectacular.


----------



## ceeaton

I think I need to retire early, then travel the country sampling the dishes that are posted here and eventually pen a recipe book. Recipes must include the favorite beverage to serve with, so I expect beverages while I'm sampling!

Cooking some boneless pork ribs on the grill that marinated in mojo all night. Will finish off on charcoal (supposed to be around 50*F today!). Plan on using the pulled rib meat for cubano sandwiches tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I think I need to retire early, then travel the country sampling the dishes that are posted here and eventually pen a recipe book. Recipes must include the favorite beverage to serve with, so I expect beverages while I'm sampling!



You're more than welcome, Craig! The beverage of choice last night was a Napa Cab from Rutherford (gift from a neighbor), so that was nice!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> You're more than welcome, Craig! The beverage of choice last night was a Napa Cab from Rutherford (gift from a neighbor), so that was nice!


I have to admit that I rarely if ever see a beverage posted on this site that I would want to try/drink.

BTW, the Cuban mojo style pork ribs are incredibly tasty. Will be a nice authentic addition to the Cubano sandwiches that my wife likes me to make. I'm thinking of doing the mojo treatment overnight and putting the ribs in the crock pot on low all day for pulled Cuban sandwiches, I think the kids will really like them, and they are gluten free!


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I have to admit that I rarely if ever see a beverage posted on this site that I would want to try/drink.



Really? That greatly surprises me. Honest question: what puts you off on most of them?

Personally, I would LOVE to get my lips on most of what, say, Mike or Johnd or Jim or Varis or you or half a dozen others post.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Really? That greatly surprises me. Honest question: what puts you off on most of them?
> 
> Personally, I would LOVE to get my lips on most of what, say, Mike or Johnd or Jim or Varis or you or half a dozen others post.


I definitely typed that wrong. I meant *wouldn't.* You can tell I've been imbibing all day! I must have been thinking about how I was going to pull off dinner and get this batch of beer done at the same time...

What fun would it be to sample everyone's best cooking if I had to bring my own drink?


----------



## geek

We came to a bday party in NJ for my brother in law.

If I didn’t say what this is you wouldn’t know.
“Chivo guisado” (Yep, go and google it..lol) and veggies ready for a salad.


----------



## geek

Here’s the potato salad....it has potatoes, carrots, boiled eggs, chopped onions, vinegar, olive oil, mayonnaise, and it is good!!


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> If I didn’t say what this is you wouldn’t know.
> “Chivo guisado” (Yep, go and google it..lol) and veggies ready for a salad.



Looks delish. I wish goat was more available than it is here! (Yes, I had to google.)


----------



## geek

This is a whole goat they ordered and cooked.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I definitely typed that wrong. I meant *wouldn't.*



Aah. I see. That makes a lot more sense.



> What fun would it be to sample everyone's best cooking if I had to bring my own drink?



Weelllll, I agree it would be better if you did NOT have to bring your own, but personally I would jump on the chance even if I did have to supply all the drinks!


----------



## sour_grapes

On a whim, we picked up some flanken-style short ribs. This is where they cross cut across the ribs, usually seen in Korean _kalbi_. However, my specimen was a little thicker than usual for Korean, perhaps about 1/2 to 5/8" thick. I decided to braise them as if they were thick "English cut" ribs. I browned 'em, threw them in a dutch oven with sauteed onions and ~1/2 bottle of Bogle Merlot. Put a few squirts of Liquid Smoke in the dutch oven, too. Threw that in the oven at 250 while DW and I went to a local craft tap for a few _tasty_ malted beverages and good conversation. Threw a few potatoes in the oven to low-temp bake, too. After we came home, I steamed some Romanesco broccoli, and then served it with a butter/garlic/caper/lemon sauce. There was (barely) enough Merlot to get us through dinner, and it was all very enjoyable!


----------



## JohnT

What a horrible weekend! nothing but rain, rain, rain! 

Being house bound, and for once having very little planed, I declared a "domestic day". In other words, I cleaned the house. 

Then I realized that the house was TOO clean. Cooking dinner took care of that..

I started by baking some home made bread. I like this photo. Nothing is more artistic than bread and wine on a wood board.






Then I FINALLY got to use some of @balatonwine paprika!!! I made Porkolt (a Hungarian beef/onion stew. Traditionally, I think that they make this with pork, but like grandma, I use beef.
This is how I made it.. Got any critiques or tips @balatonwine ?

Brown well 2 pounds of stew meat, remove from pot. Add 3 large onions and sauté until very soft.
Add 2 cloves of garlic, and then remove pot from the burner. While off the heat, add back in the meat and then two or 3 palm-fulls of good Hungarian paprika. Stir until you can smell the paprika, add some beef stock and some water, then return to the heat. I then added 3 small cans of chopped mushrooms (just because I had them and I like mushrooms) and about a tablespoon of caraway seeds. I then added a good amount of fresh thyme.

I then simmered it for 4 hours. By that time the onions have broken down to form a thick sauce and the meat is so tender, it is just begging to be eaten.

Not stopping there, I then made some fresh spatzle, and also a batch of my Grandmother's cucumber salad...

Salad: Peal and (using a mandolin) slice 6 cucumbers. Place into colander and add 1/2 cup (yes 1/2 cup) of salt. Let stand for 1 or 2 hours. (the salt draws out the water in the cucumbers) Then (working handful, by handful) squeeze the cucumbers to remove as much of the moisture as possible. Surprisingly, you will find that the cucumber does not taste even a bit salty. For a dressing, mix Sour Cream, Mayo, and vinegar. I never measure when I do this, I simply taste the dressing and add a bit more of what is lacking. Refrigerate for several hours. I love this salad. It is cool, crunchy, creamy, and sharp (due to the vinegar). The perfect thing to go with Porkolt.

So, in the following photo you have..
Home made wine,
home made bread,
home made noodles,
home made stew,
and home made cucumber salad. 




Took an hour to clean the kitchen afterwards, but it was well worth it! Best of all, I HAVE LEFTOVERS!


----------



## ibglowin

Dang, looks like you made enough food to feed half the DR!



geek said:


> Here’s the potato salad....it has potatoes, carrots, boiled eggs, chopped onions, vinegar, olive oil, mayonnaise, and it is good!!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Dang, looks like you made enough food to feed half the DR!



It was not at my house, but there were about 25 people I think.


----------



## geek

Pork chops in the making.


----------



## Boatboy24

Overachieving and doing Taco Tuesday a day early.


----------



## ibglowin

Pork Chops or Pork Chunks! 



geek said:


> Pork chops in the making.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Pork Chops or Pork Chunks!



I don't know, this is Varis we are talking about. I think that may be a 2-ft-wide kettle, and each of those is a full-sized pork chop! Should be enough to feed his family and friends for a night, assuming there are also a "few" veggies underway, too!


----------



## ibglowin

LOL He does seem to make food for 20 quite often!


----------



## ibglowin

Easy button tonight. Made a Costco run on Saturday. Tonight was Tomato Basil soup and a grilled cheese sandwich on the side. Comfort food!


----------



## ibglowin

Oh and the Costco dried (gourmet) shrooms are back after years of not being on the shelves.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Those look NOTHING like a "real" Taco! LOL








Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 46540


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Those look NOTHING like a "real" Taco! LOL



Well, they both have lettuce...


----------



## ceeaton

Pretty nice day outside, have been neglecting the grill, so fired "her" up to do some grilling. Kids wanted burgers and dogs, so cooked those and some country french fries. Never did get around to doing a vege, so offered some "lettuce", ie. a salad to any takers. Two older ones had theirs with Muenster cheese (aka monster cheese), mine was a swiss with some sauteed button mushrooms. Diced onion, romaine lettuce and a kosher dill pickle on the bottom, shrooms and some steak sauce on top. Made it go well with a Murphy's draught style Stout, doing some research for my next batch of Stout. Dryer than I remembered it, but at ~$40 a case, not something I buy every day/month or year.


----------



## ibglowin

Well I spose........ *Laissez les bons temps rouler!


*


----------



## sour_grapes

I shoulda waited until Ash Wed. for this one, but it was a fish night. Started with cold-smoked salmon, doused with lemon-macerated shallots, capers, and EVOO. Then a main course of mussels with chunks of ho-made bacon, shallots, and garlic, then steamed in ho-made Pinot Gris/Viognier, with parsley. The juice was sopped up with crusty sourdough. Also, a simple side of Savoy cabbage braised in ho-made chicken stock with sauteed onions.


----------



## balatonwine

JohnT said:


> Then I FINALLY got to use some of @balatonwine paprika!!! I made Porkolt (a Hungarian beef/onion stew. Traditionally, I think that they make this with pork, but like grandma, I use beef.
> This is how I made it.. Got any critiques or tips @balatonwine ?



Honestly, I refrain from any European culinary activities. My wife says I even cut the bread wrong for Fondue. (Now think about that.... How hard is it to cut bread? But I apparently do it "wrong".)

Indian, Asian, Mexican or Italian I can comment on. I can whip you up an awesome burrito. On a home made flour tortilla. But Hungarian cuisine? Not a chance. 

I can only suggest my good friend Dan's article on cooking Pörkölt.


----------



## ibglowin

New color for 2018. Collect them all! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

Oooh! Boatboy like!!!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> New color for 2018. Collect them all! LOL



What's the Costco price now?


----------



## ibglowin

Probably same as last year $699 for the K24. They have not been spotted in the wild in the US that I know of, this one was spotted in the UK at a Costco over there.



geek said:


> What's the Costco price now?


----------



## ibglowin

Found it online at Costco. In the past the online price was ~$100 more than the in store price. The online price includes shipping.

https://www.costco.com/Pit-Boss-Cer...=All&langId=-1&keyword=pit+boss&storeId=10301


----------



## geek

Brócoli, shrimps, some mash potatoes and some ravioli.

Washing it down with my 2015 Chardonnay from grapes.


----------



## ibglowin

Wine from the Future!



geek said:


> Washing it with my 2025 Chardonnay from grapes.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Wine from the Future!



My favorite. Varis, will that be a good year for Chardonnay? Thinking of buying some futures. 

Tonight we're having sous vide tenderloin steaks (finished on a ~700F Weber), grill roasted asparagus marinated in EVOO, S&P, lots of fresh garlic and taragon, oven roasted new potatoes and a simple salad.


----------



## geek

Lol, I will edit that post.... [emoji4]


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Lol, I will edit that post.... [emoji4]



I just assumed you had done some heavy "washing down" before posting!


----------



## cmason1957

This was part of our Valentines Day Supper. Barbara wine, grilled steaks, and roasted carrots. The wine was wonderful.


----------



## Boatboy24

S


----------



## ibglowin

Alice Springs was in the house last night!


----------



## sour_grapes

I know vegetarian @GreginND will scoff at this, but I always get a little twitchy on the Thursday between Ash Wednesday and the first Friday in Lent. After fasting (and no meat) yesterday, and facing a day of no meat tomorrow, I have learned to try to pile it on on Thursday. I grabbed a NICE, BIG steak this evening. It is a ribeye that (similar to a few days ago) has more than just the usual two muscles in it. As I wrote the other day


> Usually, the ribeye has two different muscles, the part that is the same as a strip steak (longissimus dorsi) and the cap (spinalis dorsi). My specimen seems to be from nearer to the head (I think!) of the unfortunate beast. There is a third muscle in there, that maybe @Stressbaby or one of the other docs could tell me what it is. (Longissimus cervicis, maybe? Semispinalis?)



This one even had a bit of a fourth muscle. In any event, it was really delicious. First of all, it was THICK: okay, only 1.25" thick, but my dang grocery store rarely carries anything over an inch. (Look at the side view picture below!) I, therefore, undercooked it. I was shooting for med. rare, but I would say I hit perhaps the rare side of rare. Damn good, however.

This was complemented by a baked potato and baked Delicata squash (both courtesy of the DW), and some mustard greens and onions braised with ho-made chicken stock.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

Tamale pie is on the menu again tonight!


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night, but not for me. Found some frozen EZ peel shrimps on sale at the Giant, cooked with some EVOO, butter, TBS of commercial pesto, 2 TBS garlic, some more garlic, diced shallot, diced celery rib, some shaker peppers, salt and pepper to taste. Had cooked the shrimps w/onion, celery and EVOO, removed shrimp and peeled, added butter and the rest of the ingredients except the shredded Romano cheese. Cooked some fresh linguini for about 2 minutes, added it, the shrimps and the cheese and stirred until well integrated. Served with a dirt cheap lager. I'm vampire proof now!


----------



## sour_grapes

Sounds NICE, Craig. Is there any left for me?


----------



## geek

My daughter made this cauliflower pizza, she’s on a diet. Dough is from corn flower and cauliflower.
Added tomatoes, mozzarella cheese, peppers and spinach leaves.

Not bad at all.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

No pix, boo hoo. Tonight was pan-seared swordfish; this was served with Marcella Hazen's _salmariglio_ sauce (salt, lemon juice, I added garlic, marjoram, and olive oil, beaten into a slightly thick dressing). Served with steamed artichokes with a dipping sauce of butter, lemon juice, and garlic. Rounded out with leftover polenta with truffled goat cheese. This was all washed down with WE Eclipse Pinot Gris and some PG/Viognier blend.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


>



Not sure why many of your pictures show a big red X when I see them on my iPhone.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


>



Here’s what I see in my phone.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


>


Pretty close to home!!! I live a few miles from Insta-Gator, though gator isn’t my favorite non-meat.......


----------



## geek

Going simple. Chichen and veggies


----------



## sour_grapes

I love a cook who thinks _eggs_ are a vegetable! 

I am making a pork shoulder braised in beer. Deets later, I suspect.


----------



## geek

I guess I forgot to mention boiled eggs [emoji4]


----------



## ceeaton

Daughter suggested some "smashed" chicken breast pieces for dinner (she wraps in either spinach or tomato type wraps), so smashed some chicken and marinated for 8 hours in some teriyaki marinate. Turned out nice and tender as usual. Couldn't see doing any other way but on charcoal, had to fight the elements a bit. The snowflakes chased me up onto the porch since it has an overhang, finally got it done, every one enjoyed. Served with hash brown potatoes and some fresh green beans from Florida, believe it or not. They actually had a nice "beany" flavor.

I hate when the forecast is correct...started at 3:55 pm, the forecast had it starting around 4 pm.


----------



## ibglowin

Wings!


----------



## sour_grapes

We had a guest over this evening, and I wanted to make something hearty and flexible. I decided on a beer-braised pork butt (shoulder). After browning, added to a dutch oven with some Maibock beer, sauteed mushrooms, sauteed fennel, carrots, nearly a head of minced garlic, and caramelized onions. I used fresh thyme, ground fennel and ground coriander for seasoning. This was braised for 3 to 4 hours, until it was easy to pull apart by fork. This was paired with a head of roasted cauliflower (butter, garlic, cumin) and baked potatoes. We first had some preprandial snacks of _sopressata_ and red wine. For the main meal, we call this one of our "ecru" meals, somewhere between beige and taupe!  Our guest inhaled all she could, so I guess it was okay!


----------



## GreginND

The cauliflower looks delicious!


----------



## GreginND

I am in Nashville this weekend about to head home. I did find this amazing farro with roasted veggies at a local steakhouse. Really good and paired great with an Emmolo Merlot.


----------



## Ajmassa

geek said:


> Here’s what I see in my phone.
> 
> View attachment 46621



For some reason that happens using be app for many of his pics. I just use the “web view” option on the post and you can view the pics in safari.


----------



## sour_grapes

How about what's for breakfast?

We were supposed to go out for a nice brunch, but then plans got cancelled. I decided to try to pull together an off-beat brunch while also using up as many leftovers as possible. So, we started off with week-old smoked salmon with lemon-macerated shallots and capers. The main dish was crispy sunny-side up eggs served over polenta with truffled goat cheese and a fried hash of steak meat. This was all topped with a slice of sharp, cave-aged provolone, and served with a side of sauteed greens (kale/spinach mix) and sourdough toast. Considering that I was mostly cleaning out the fridge, this was okey-dokey!


----------



## geek

@sour_grapes I just wish we'd live closer.....


----------



## ibglowin

Now being spotted in the wild here in the States.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> @sour_grapes I just wish we'd live closer.....



Me too! You always have enough food that my wife and I could drop by unannounced!!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Me too! You always have enough food that my wife and I could drop by unannounced!!


I'm waiting for the series "@geek, the Caribbean cooking machine" and especially the "behind the scenes" version where 45 people descend on the food to devour it after the picture is taken.


----------



## sour_grapes

Late dinner, in a hurry. Still trying to empty the fridge, but we are getting there. Had some leftover soldier beans, and some leftover braised kale and savoy cabbage, which I combined. I threw together an avocado salsa to complement the star of the show (lamb). The salsa had cubes of avocado, red onions macerated in lime juice, fresh rosemary, fresh basil, some leftover artichoke pesto, and some chopped olives. The lamb was some succulent specimens of rib chops, dry-brined, then seared in butter; it came out nicely crisp on the outside, rare on the inside, and lots of unctuous fatty goodness. Seasoned with coriander and fennel.

The idea was that the salsa was supposed to go _on_ the lamb, but it didn't really go well together. They were just fine individually!


----------



## ibglowin

Ho-made Detroit Deep Dish Pizza night!


----------



## sour_grapes

Loving the olives!


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> Loving the olives!


----------



## ceeaton

My bride would kill me if I kept that many olives in the fridge, you have a very understanding wife!


----------



## ibglowin

We only keep one of those on hand at a time, the rest reside on the shelf at Costco! LOL



ceeaton said:


> My bride would kill me if I kept that many olives in the fridge, you have a very understanding wife!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> We only keep one of those on hand at a time, the rest reside on the shelf at Costco! LOL


Darn, I was hoping to show her that picture so she'd see that filling the freezer with frozen leaf hops isn't all that abnormal.


----------



## sour_grapes

We always have about 3 or 4 vessels of olives (different types) going at any one time. My wife wouldn't blink!


----------



## geek

Rainy day but giving the grill a try.


----------



## geek

Results are in, what ya think fellas....
Cooked to low 140F and when my son tells me it smells good it’s because it will taste good [emoji4]

Comes with boiled asparagus and carrots.


----------



## JohnT

Ever since I spent time in Vienna, I have been ADICTED to wiener schnitzel. Over there, you know that it was ordered when you hear the chef pounding out the meat. Like a Pavlovian bell, that distinctive "thump, thump, thump" always makes me drool.

Over there, it comes in two varieties. Schnitzel vom kalb (veal) and schnitzel vom schwein (pork). We always ordered the pork. It was about 1 euro cheaper, more tender, and (to me) more flavorful.

Anyway, yesterday was schnitzel night and, believe it or not, it was dinner on the cheap...

Center cut, boneless pork chops were on sale. A packet of four thick ones was only $4.59.

I made my own bread crumbs from the bread I baked last weekend. Broke it into pieces, and dried them in the oven at 250 for about 45 minutes. Blast the dried bread in a food processor until the crumbs were like a fine powder (this is key). total cost $0. It was stale bread that I would have thrown out.

I pounded out the chops until I had very thin cutlets about 5 or 6 times the original size. I have a HUGE meat mallet (just for schnitzel) that makes short work of it.

Then its season, four, egg wash, bread crumbs, and fry in a cast iron skillet until golden brown. I figure the cost was 50 cents for the eggs, 10 cents for the flour, and 50 cents for the oil. A total of $1.10.

As a side, I made home made spaetzle Total cost $1.25 (milk, flour, eggs, and butter (for sautee).

I also added some left over cucumber salad and some nice, fresh lemon to go over the schnitzel... (add 35 cents for the lemon)

So total cost was $7.29 and I got 6 portions out of it (I had to split 2 of them because they were so big, they could not fit into the pan).

In short, Dinner for *$1.22 *with a $15.00 taste!!!!

Here is a pic. Please note the lemon squeezer that we brought back from Vienna. Allows you to juice a wedge of lemon, retains the seeds, and you can pour the juice like a creamer. Got to hand it to those Austrians, they sure are ingenious.


----------



## sour_grapes

Looks fantastic, John. I am a "vom schwein" guy, too!


----------



## ibglowin

Pulled the trigger this weekend on a widget for the Pit Boss K24. This should do the trick on the longer cooks. I actually stumbled onto this myself recently by using a small personal fan at the inlet opening when the fire would go out do to a lack of air. This should assist at keeping the cook temp right where it needs to be with the built in thermostat.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Pulled the trigger this weekend on a widget for the Pit Boss K24. This should do the trick on the longer cooks. I actually stumbled onto this myself recently by using a small personal fan at the inlet opening when the fire would go out do to a lack of air. This should assist at keeping the cook temp right where it needs to be with the built in thermostat.



I don't have one, but have read great things over the years. Now you can throw a brisket on at 10pm and not worry about it until the morning.


----------



## ibglowin

That's the plan. I love the food coming off the Pit Boss but didn't like having to restart the fire during longer cooks where you were trying to maintain ~225F and many times the fire would go out as it was not getting enough O2 to keep it going.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> That's the plan. I love the food coming off the Pit Boss but didn't like having to restart the fire during longer cooks where you were trying to maintain ~225F and many times the fire would go out as it was not getting enough O2 to keep it going.



Been using them on my Promo grills for years, one at home, one at the hunting property. Got the WiFi version at home and can monitor and adjust the pit anywhere I have a cell phone signal. Smoked a pair of butts for nearly 24 hours at 200F without lifting the lid til they were done. Gotta love technology......


----------



## geek

Some cheese eggplant bake, made by the wife, very good.


----------



## Boatboy24

77 and sunny today - burgers over charcoal!!


----------



## ceeaton

78 here today and some showers about to come in...Did some mojo chicken thighs yesterday, I marinated myself in a few beers. Mojo boneless ribs in the crock pot tonight (seared last night on the grill) that I'll pull for sandwiches. The extra fat really keeps the meat tender with the all day on low cooking method. Will serve with some sliced fried taters and a salad and a beer.


----------



## sour_grapes

I had some nice, wild-caught jumbo Gulf shrimp to play with. Decided to do an 80's flashback, and pulled out Paul Prudhomme's cookbook. I made what he calls "Shrimp Diane." (playing off Steak Diane). This was shriimp sauteed in butter with (partial list): onions, garlic, cayenne, basil, thyme, marjoram, mushrooms (that's the "Diane" part), and lots of parsley. Did I mention butter? LOTS of butter, like 1.5 sticks between two of us! This was all served over angel-hair spaghetti. I also made the first asparagus of the "season": it was from Mexico, whereas it has been available from Peru all winter. My rule of thumb is: if it came by rail/truck, it is okay, but airplane is a no-no. I roasted the 'gras at 450 with olive oil and garlic powder for 20', and it came out well-nigh perfect. (Better to be lucky than good -- I hadn't checked it!) This was all washed down with ho-made Pinot Gris/Viognier blend. This dinner may not be much to look at, but it went into the mental "restaurant quality" category!


----------



## sour_grapes

Ahhhh, what a dumbkopf. Made a lovely meal tonight, and started out the "right way," documenting it, but then forgot. I only got pix of the 'taters.

I made lacinato kale with sauteed onions, braised in chicken stock (Better Than Boullion), and a dish of smashed 'taters (simmered, smashed, fried, seasoned with Montreal steak seasoning). The main dish was boneless, skinless chicken thighs. I seared them, then removed while I cooked the mushrooms and onions. I eventually added lots of garlic and fresh thyme and some marjoram, then deglazed with sherry. Then I returned everything to the pan and braised with ho-made chicken stock until syrupy and delicious.


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> Ahhhh, what a dumbkopf. Made a lovely meal tonight, and started out the "right way," documenting it, but then forgot. I only got pix of the 'taters.
> 
> I made lacinato kale with sauteed onions, braised in chicken stock (Better Than Boullion), and a dish of smashed 'taters (simmered, smashed, fried, seasoned with Montreal steak seasoning).



What did you use (or how did you) smash those taters. Mine never come out that flat.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> What did you use (or how did you) smash those taters. Mine never come out that flat.



John, a few years ago I needed a "meat mallet" for making jerk pork. I was not in the mood to go shopping for one, so I made a crude one. I took about an 8" length of 4"x4", and drilled a 1" hole halfway through the side with a spade bit. Then I put a 1" dowel handle in the hole, and screwed into it from the other direction. Crude but effective.


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> Crude but effective.


----------



## ceeaton

Friday, traditionally pizza night. Didn't want to let the kids down. I went for the coto salami/ham/swiss stromboli.

Stromboli:


GF pizza:


Regular crust pizza:



Served with some cold Labatt Blue, a fine Canadian Pilsener.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> John, a few years ago I needed a "meat mallet" for making jerk pork. I was not in the mood to go shopping for one, so I made a crude one. I took about an 8" length of 4"x4", and drilled a 1" hole halfway through the side with a spade bit. Then I put a 1" dowel handle in the hole, and screwed into it from the other direction. Crude but effective.



Well, I just measured it, and it was only a 5" length of 4x4. (But it SEEMS like 8", if you know what I mean!) Only the finest Douglas Fir for my food!

Here is a picture, with a coffee cup and a wine bottle for scale.


----------



## ibglowin

*Beer Braised Brisket Poutine! *






Harvarti cheese melted over pulled beer braised brisket, gravy, and french fries sprinkled with fresh dill with horseradish on the side.........


----------



## heatherd

JohnT said:


> Ever since I spent time in Vienna, I have been ADICTED to wiener schnitzel. Over there, you know that it was ordered when you hear the chef pounding out the meat. Like a Pavlovian bell, that distinctive "thump, thump, thump" always makes me drool.
> 
> Over there, it comes in two varieties. Schnitzel vom kalb (veal) and schnitzel vom schwein (pork). We always ordered the pork. It was about 1 euro cheaper, more tender, and (to me) more flavorful.
> 
> Anyway, yesterday was schnitzel night and, believe it or not, it was dinner on the cheap...
> 
> Center cut, boneless pork chops were on sale. A packet of four thick ones was only $4.59.
> 
> I made my own bread crumbs from the bread I baked last weekend. Broke it into pieces, and dried them in the oven at 250 for about 45 minutes. Blast the dried bread in a food processor until the crumbs were like a fine powder (this is key). total cost $0. It was stale bread that I would have thrown out.
> 
> I pounded out the chops until I had very thin cutlets about 5 or 6 times the original size. I have a HUGE meat mallet (just for schnitzel) that makes short work of it.
> 
> Then its season, four, egg wash, bread crumbs, and fry in a cast iron skillet until golden brown. I figure the cost was 50 cents for the eggs, 10 cents for the flour, and 50 cents for the oil. A total of $1.10.
> 
> As a side, I made home made spaetzle Total cost $1.25 (milk, flour, eggs, and butter (for sautee).
> 
> I also added some left over cucumber salad and some nice, fresh lemon to go over the schnitzel... (add 35 cents for the lemon)
> 
> So total cost was $7.29 and I got 6 portions out of it (I had to split 2 of them because they were so big, they could not fit into the pan).
> 
> In short, Dinner for *$1.22 *with a $15.00 taste!!!!
> 
> Here is a pic. Please note the lemon squeezer that we brought back from Vienna. Allows you to juice a wedge of lemon, retains the seeds, and you can pour the juice like a creamer. Got to hand it to those Austrians, they sure are ingenious.View attachment 46725


When we went to Australia, schnitzel is a big thing, but it's always chicken.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> *Beer Braised Brisket Poutine! *
> 
> Harvarti cheese melted over pulled beer braised brisket, gravy, and french fries sprinkled with fresh dill with horseradish on the side.........



Sounds fantastic. The only thing better would be TWO of them!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Sounds fantastic. The only thing better would be TWO of them!


Paul, you have the same dishes as Mike, now that's quite the coincidence!


----------



## ibglowin

No, the only thing that would be better is if you had TWO of them DELIVERED to your doorstep for dinner! 



sour_grapes said:


> Sounds fantastic. The only thing better would be TWO of them!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> No, the only thing that would be better is if you had TWO of them DELIVERED to your doorstep for dinner!



I agree, that would be much better! Yum.


----------



## ceeaton

Channeling my inner Peyton today. Chicken Parmesan, nice cool and damp afternoon to run the oven and make the kitchen a bit warmer. House already smelled pretty darn good with the ragu sauce cooking most of the afternoon, the chicken in the oven is starting to add another yummy aroma layer. Now to pick a red wine for dinner.


----------



## sour_grapes

Holy balsam, Batman! 

Balsamic vinegar played a large role in tonight's fare. I made a bunch of loin lamb chops glazed with balsamic vinegar, and also balsamic-glazed mushrooms.

Here are the deets. I made Brussels sprouts by halving them, browning them in olive oil, then braising them in ho-made chicken stock. Finally, they were covered in pecorino cheese to melt. I also made a side of polenta; fairly simple, but then I threw in a ton of blue cheese for a bit of a bite. The 'shrooms were sauteed in EVOO, then I added shallots, and then deglazed with sherry before adding balsamic vinegar with dissolved brown sugar. Let that reduce to a syrupy, gloppy goo. Finally, the chops. I seared them in LOTS of butter for just 2 minutes/side. Took them out, cooled the pan with sherry, then added lots of minced garlic (4 large cloves) and fresh rosemary. When that was done enough, I added balsamic vinegar, brown sugar, some sherry, and I put the chops back in to finish cooking and glazing. I told my wife not to expect medium rare chops, because of the braising, but they were in fact done to medium rare. I got lucky on that one!


----------



## Boatboy24

8am and I'm dying for some balsamic lamb...


----------



## ibglowin

Guess it was a Chicken Parm kind of night. Had some off our BFF's over last night for dinner. Made Peyton's favorite along with Olive Garden knock off salad. Started off with Piquillo and Artichoke Bruschetta as well as Olive Tapenade on toasted Sour Dough Baguette.


----------



## geek

You guys are killing me...that chicken parm and salad looks to die for....


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Holy balsam, Batman!
> 
> Balsamic vinegar played a large role in tonight's fare. I made a bunch of loin lamb chops glazed with balsamic vinegar, and also balsamic-glazed mushrooms.
> 
> Here are the deets. I made Brussels sprouts by halving them, browning them in olive oil, then braising them in ho-made chicken stock. Finally, they were covered in pecorino cheese to melt. I also made a side of polenta; fairly simple, but then I threw in a ton of blue cheese for a bit of a bite. The 'shrooms were sauteed in EVOO, then I added shallots, and then deglazed with sherry before adding balsamic vinegar with dissolved brown sugar. Let that reduce to a syrupy, gloppy goo. Finally, the chops. I seared them in LOTS of butter for just 2 minutes/side. Took them out, cooled the pan with sherry, then added lots of minced garlic (4 large cloves) and fresh rosemary. When that was done enough, I added balsamic vinegar, brown sugar, some sherry, and I put the chops back in to finish cooking and glazing. I told my wife not to expect medium rare chops, because of the braising, but they were in fact done to medium rare. I got lucky on that/QUOTE]
> 
> You forgot to lick [emoji104] the plate.


----------



## ceeaton

I was hoping the sun would pop out this afternoon, but alas it didn't. No rain with the solidly overcast skies, so I started the Smokey Joe up. De-boned a turkey breast, one "fillet" was given a treatment of rosemary, fresh garlic and some olive oil (each breast section weighted about 2 1/2 lbs). The other some fajita spice and oil. Marinated both breasts for about two hours, then threw the rosemary based one and some pecan wood on the grill. After about 15 minutes and a flip, moved it to the Weber propane grill with a foil pack of apple wood on the crossover burner. Then kept the cover off and got the coals nice and hot (fanned with a broom for a few minutes), added some water soaked mesquite chips and the fajita slab. Cooked till nearly done, then finished that one off on the propane grill. Breast #1 was for dinner, #2 is for a salad topping for my wife and I the rest of the week. At least I got to grill, which always brings a bit of sunshine to my afternoon (three kegs of homemade beer in the garage doesn't hurt either).


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> At least I got to grill, which always brings a bit of sunshine to my afternoon (three kegs of homemade beer in the garage doesn't hurt either)



Where's the double like button??


----------



## sour_grapes

I'm about to post dinner pix, but lunch may have been more interesting (if simple). Casting about for ideas, I fried up some ho-made bacon, then put that on grilled cheese (half cave-aged provolone, half cheapo CoJack) on sourdough bread, with a smear of commercial basil/artichoke pesto I am trying to finish off. Came out _nice _for such a simple dish!

Dinner included roasted artichokes (sliced in half, de-choked, doused in lemon juice and EVOO), and simple baked potatoes. The protein was a Woo-Hoo ribeye at @JohnT back-of-truck prices. To accompany it, I had mushrooms sauteed with shallots and garlic with fresh thyme, and deglazed/saucified with sherry, and then mounted with butter. I was prepping the ingredients, and looked down at my cutting board, and it looked like a damn Pinterest picture, so I decided to nab the pic.

After dinner, I fried up that huge knot of fat in the middle of the ribeye and scarfed the remnants!


----------



## JohnT

Like everyone said, It as cold, rainy, and miserable up here in the garden state. I needed something that would really stick to my ribs!

I did some errands Saturday morning and found that my local "guy" (name is pronounced: Psst-hey-pal-commear) had veal stew meat on sale. Baby cow.. WAHOOOOO!

So it was time to once again dip into my secret, private stash of real Hungarian Paprika (once again, thanks @balatonwine !!!!)

Here are the deets..

I started by browning the meat (seasoned w/salt-n-pepper) in butter (in a screaming hot pot). Cooked until well browned and had a nice fond formed at the bottom of the pan.

I then removed the meat, added a diced medium onion, a diced shallot, and 2 big cloves of garlic. I cooked this until the onions were caramelized and brown (softer than soft).

I then added in 4 different varieties of fresh mushrooms (button, shiitake, oyster, and portabella) and stirred until cooked and most of the water (mushroom juice) had cooked off.

I then added the meat back into the pot, took the pot off the heat, and stirred in REAL HUNARIAN PAPRIKA!!! I was taught that you should stir it until the smell of the paprika hits you. Boy did it! absolute heaven!!!

Then I added chicken stock and water (50/50) and put the pot back on the heat.

Once at the simmer, I added a shot of fresh thyme and (a very small) sprig of fresh rosemary. It is times like this when I am so glad I brought my herb inside and kept them watered.

I cooked for 3 hours, until the meat was good and tender.

_Side note: The more the aroma reminds me of Grandma's house, the more I know how well I got things right when cooking. Smelling this cook had me hearing... "Shackey, you must go to churdtch". (spelt the way she always say it). I also was reminded on just how much a miss her. She had shared way more than she had._

Anyway, back to cooking. In a bowl, I whisked together some sour cream, a small shot of lemon juice, and a "fork full" of flour. I then whisked this into the pot and simmered for another 15 minutes until nice, glossy, and thick. I then tossed in some home made spaetzle.

It was insanely good. The only thing that I think I would change is to add some bacon at the beginning.

Served with a nice crusty (store bought) bread and a lovely 2018 diet coke (with lemon and ice).

Love you grandma (wherever you may be)!


----------



## GreginND

Tacos anyone? Nothing like fresh roasted cumin and coriander to flavor the potatoes and beans. And I do love homemade corn tortillas.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, thatsalotta cumin!


----------



## ceeaton

Almost looks like malted barley to me...guess I need a beer!


----------



## GreginND

sour_grapes said:


> Wow, thatsalotta cumin!



Yes, well, I did make enough beans and potatoes to feed an army. We will have leftovers for days.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Wow, thatsalotta cumin!



I didn't know there was such a thing.


----------



## sour_grapes

By sheer happenstance, this week Taco Tuesday fell on a _Tuesday_. I'll try to be more careful in the future. (A little shy on the ingredients, as my DW was trying to get back out the door for a work thing tonight.)


----------



## JohnT

Meat must be subjugated!

Seriously, I saw this in a restaurant supply shop and snatched it up. It was made from a single billet of (what I am guessing is) titanium or, perhaps aluminum.. I use a thick board to pound on so that I do not ruin my counters. I added a penny to show scale.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, my son decided we'd make Weber's Texas Burgers with Barbecue Sauce. I think I'm going to let him choose the meals from now on. This was quite possibly the best burger I've ever had. My son had to plan and prepare a meal as one of his Scout requirements. I had a heavy assist, but he mixed the spices/ground beef, formed up the patties, and all but made the ho-made BBQ sauce on his own (I finely diced the onion). He also marinaded some 'gus in EVOO, S&P and lemon juice for grilling. It was a fun father/son project, a great intro to cooking over fire for the boy, and a delicious meal. Grilled over charcoal with some spent oak cubes. 

http://greatesthits.weber.com/CookBook Items/Texas Burger/WGH_Cookbook__TexasBurgers.pdf


----------



## sour_grapes

Triple like, Jim!

For me, it was pulling together weekday fare. I seared some chicken thighs, then pulled them out and sauteed up some mushrooms and leeks. Then I put the thighs back in and braised the whole shebang with ho-made chicken stock, seasoned with fennel and lots of tarragon. I made some cannellini beans the other day, so I heated some of those up with oil and handfuls of fresh cilantro. Finally, I made a side of two heads of roasted Romanesco broccoli with TONS of garlic and capers, doused in lemon juice and EVOO.


----------



## JohnT

Damn Jim... Daaaaaamn!







I have not had a good grilled homemade burger since summer!


----------



## ibglowin

The thaw has commenced! Pulled out one of my briskets from Costco this AM and will toss it on the Pit Boss this weekend. Weather is supposed to be sunny no wind and about 65F. Excited to try out the PartyQ temp control unit!


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> The thaw has commenced! Pulled out one of my briskets from Costco this AM and will toss it on the Pit Boss this weekend. Weather is supposed to be sunny no wind and about 65F. Excited to try out the PartyQ temp control unit!


If it functions as well as the other units, you'll be thoroughly impressed!! When I started with kamado grill style cooking, it was pretty easy to master controlling the in and out air flow to maintain temps, just needed to make slight tweaks to the air flow regularly as the condition and quantity of coal changed, but this does all of the checking and adjusting for you. The most difficult thing for me was "cold smoking" with temps at 170F and lower, it was super hard to maintain the temp that low without the coal going out, it's a breeze with these units. Bet you're going to love it!!!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Tonight, my son decided we'd make Weber's Texas Burgers with Barbecue Sauce. I think I'm going to let him choose the meals from now on. This was quite possibly the best burger I've ever had. My son had to plan and prepare a meal as one of his Scout requirements. I had a heavy assist, but he mixed the spices/ground beef, formed up the patties, and all but made the ho-made BBQ sauce on his own (I finely diced the onion). He also marinaded some 'gus in EVOO, S&P and lemon juice for grilling. It was a fun father/son project, a great intro to cooking over fire for the boy, and a delicious meal. Grilled over charcoal with some spent oak cubes.
> 
> http://greatesthits.weber.com/CookBook Items/Texas Burger/WGH_Cookbook__TexasBurgers.pdf
> 
> View attachment 46900



Double like... 

I need to get me some burgers done on the grill this weekend.

BTW - the link is broken. I think it is this one:
http://greatesthits.weber.com/CookBook Items/Texas Burger/WGH_Cookbook__TexasBurgers.pdf


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken Parm tonight. I was inspired by a salad I saw on The Virtual Weber Bullet and made salad of the usual suspects, but added some avocado and fresh raspberries. The raspberries inspired me to make a raspberry vinaigrette to top it off. Quite delish!


----------



## ceeaton

Sometimes feel like my weekly cycle just repeats itself, over and over and over again (I think there was a movie made on that theme). Gettin' the shats of pizza, so made two pre-made pizza crust pizzas for the rest of the family, did a Cubano sandwich using pastrami instead of Cuban pork for me. Such a good change. Happened to finish out a keg while making dinner, so tapped a waiting Blonde (ale) batch. Will probably dry hop (not hump) it tonight to add some needed flavor, very good, but was expecting more (don't we always). Plan on making a repeat batch that I'll bottle to share with my brothers when we open our cabin for the season and have some FreshHops to add to the mix on this second batch. Will be nice to compare the two batches.


----------



## geek

Cubano.....hmmmm


----------



## sour_grapes

A couple of slices of pizza from a restaurant for me! (Bach-in' it and staying late at work for an event that starts in a little bit.)


----------



## GreginND

Cheezy penne with mushrooms, spinach and thyme.


----------



## Boatboy24

After a late lunch and getting distracted with other stuff when I got home, it was after 7pm before I started thinking about eating. Family wanted leftover chicken parm. I made some fresh guac and made that my meal. Sometimes ya just gotta slack a little bit.


----------



## ibglowin

Set it and forget it!


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

I'm going to try some Texas burgers today, "a la" Jim @Boatboy24


----------



## ceeaton

I shouldn't of bought a whole bag full of steak sandwich rolls. Now I feel like I have to use them and not "waste" them. Made a reuben type sandwich using pastrami instead of corned beef. Mixed up some 1000 Island like dressing on the fly since I didn't have any, but put a bit too much of the chipotle sauce in it, got my head sweating as I ate the sandwich. Not a bad thing when their is a pint of beer nearby. Added a pickle, which isn't normally in a reuben, but it did not detract from the overall goodness of the sammy.

Wife wants a steak for dinner (we are actually going out to celebrate paying off a bunch of bills) so I think we'll end up at Longhorn's in Hanover for the evening. Kids are on their own. I've been instructed to fry up some bacon this afternoon, so I think it's a breakfast for dinner type meal (they love to cook, just don't like cleaning up all that much).


----------



## ibglowin

4.5 hours in and temp is 165F. Wrapping in butcher paper!


----------



## ceeaton

I seriously need to save up some money...have been watching videos all day about curing up my own corned beef from a brisket or round (also pastrami, which I'd smoke after curing). I think I see some "set it and forget it" type equipment in my near future.

I'm imagining the Cuban pork I could smoke cook for my new favorite sandwich.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I shouldn't of bought a whole bag full of steak sandwich rolls. Now I feel like I have to use them and not "waste" them. Made a reuben type sandwich using pastrami instead of corned beef. Mixed up some 1000 Island like dressing on the fly since I didn't have any, but put a bit too much of the chipotle sauce in it, got my head sweating as I ate the sandwich. Not a bad thing when their is a pint of beer nearby. Added a pickle, which isn't normally in a reuben, but it did not detract from the overall goodness of the sammy.
> 
> Wife wants a steak for dinner (we are actually going out to celebrate paying off a bunch of bills) so I think we'll end up at Longhorn's in Hanover for the evening. Kids are on their own. I've been instructed to fry up some bacon this afternoon, so I think it's a breakfast for dinner type meal (they love to cook, just don't like cleaning up all that much).
> 
> View attachment 46996



At first I wasn't sure if that was a Reuben, or a Cuban. When I realized they rhyme, I also realized it didn't matter. It looks really good either way.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I seriously need to save up some money...have been watching videos all day about curing up my own corned beef from a brisket or round (also pastrami, which I'd smoke after curing). I think I see some "set it and forget it" type equipment in my near future.
> 
> I'm imagining the Cuban pork I could smoke cook for my new favorite sandwich.



Ho-made corned beef is an order of magnitude better than the store bought stuff. And the WSM is pretty much set it and forget it - just a little more subject to being a victim of the weather than a ceramic. Build a windscreen out of particle board - a 4x8 sheet and a few hinges ought to do the trick. Then you can fold it up for easy storage. Lot's of good ideas on TVWB.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Ho-made corned beef is an order of magnitude better than the store bought stuff. And the WSM is pretty much set it and forget it - just a little more subject to being a victim of the weather than a ceramic. Build a windscreen out of particle board - a 4x8 sheet and a few hinges ought to do the trick. Then you can fold it up for easy storage. Lot's of good ideas on TVWB.


I used to get used plates from the presses and hook them into a cylinder, then place them over the WSM. I'll have to see what I can drum up at work on Monday. I know the guy in charge of the pressroom in our building (best man at my sister wedding, grew up with my BIL), I just think they recycle all of them, but maybe I can "accidentally" leave a six pack or two of his favorite ho-made beer in his office.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I used to get used plates from the presses and hook them into a cylinder, then place them over the WSM. I'll have to see what I can drum up at work on Monday. I know the guy in charge of the pressroom in our building (best man at my sister wedding, grew up with my BIL), I just think they recycle all of them, but maybe I can "accidentally" leave a six pack or two of his favorite ho-made beer in his office.



In extreme situations, I've seen people use water heater jackets.

Here's some inspiration: http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/coldtemp.html


----------



## geek

Texas burgers, couldn’t take pics on the grill.
Did not suck, ate 2..and I’m stuffed..!!

Still need to better mold the patties.


----------



## Boatboy24

@geek did you make the sauce?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> @geek did you make the sauce?



Yes, not too shabby.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> In extreme situations, I've seen people use water heater jackets.
> 
> Here's some inspiration: http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/coldtemp.html


Photo number 2 looks a lot like what the plates look like (tall, thin, sharp on the edges), but I would drill a hole at the top/middle/bottom of opposite edges of the plate, then run a twisty tie through to create a cylinder, then rest it on three or so bricks to let some air come up from the lower level. Worked in blizzards, but I got rid of them at some point for some unknown reason (probably drinking that day) and never replaced them.

Oh, dinner didn't turn out as planned. Hit the local Longhorn, ran into a 50 minute wait (and a full bar), head for Texas Roadhouse, couldn't even get close enough to find out the wait. Headed for my original choice, but it wasn't my night to choose, the Hofbrauhaus in Abbottstown (http://hofbrauhauspa.com/). Authentic German food (I had two Weisswursts with potato dumplings, saurkraut and two Warnsteiner Dunkel mugs, Wifey had a Weiner Schnitzel platter and a Pauliner Oktoberfest). Total bill with tip was ~ $73. My wife always says she's a cheap date!


----------



## Johnd

Both girls home from college this weekend, plus the two boys, so we officially kicked off spring today. First crawfish boil of the season, did 40# with all the fixins, plus extra corn, potatoes, and garlic. Wifey takes them, plus the leftover crawfish tails, and makes crawfish boil soup, a huge treat during the winter months. Bout to settle in with a pint of Ben & Jerrys, for good measures.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Oh, dinner didn't turn out as planned. Hit the local Longhorn, ran into a 50 minute wait (and a full bar), head for Texas Roadhouse, couldn't even get close enough to find out the wait.



Don't know about your area, but we still have over 200,000 in Northern VA without power, so I figured the restaurants would be packed tonight. Who am I kidding? They always are.


----------



## Boatboy24

My mother-in-law has been here since yesterday, as her power has still not been restored. She was out running errands this afternoon and offered to pick up some take out for us. I wasn't in the mood for it, so the family had it without me. After a 5 mile run late this afternoon, I was craving protein. So after snacking on a few veggies, I took a prime NY out of the freezer and put it into a SV bath for about two hours. Seasoned with S&P, garlic powder, onion powder and chili powder. Then seared in a screaming hot stainless steel pan w/ some EVOO and butter. Nothing else on that plate, just a big, juicy, perfectly cooked steak. I'm ready for my nap now.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Don't know about your area, but we still have over 200,000 in Northern VA without power, so I figured the restaurants would be packed tonight. Who am I kidding? They always are.


Never thought about that. There were a few thousand without power on Friday morning, but I figured they'd all be back online by now. Maybe I figured wrong? There were definitely more people looking for grub than I normally remember, though my wife and I get out about once every six months if we're lucky. No private places to park after dinner anymore, so might as well have a steak at home and lock ourselves in our room. I know, TMI.


----------



## sour_grapes

For a bit of a late dinner, we managed to scrape up those (I am sure you are bored of them) lamb shoulder-chops-verging-on-rib-chops, which I dry-brined then seared to medium-rare, and served with fennel powder, smoked paprika, and coriander. This was accompanied by polenta with lots of blue cheese mixed in, and some roasted Mexican asparagus. I asked my wife: "I made roasted asparagrass with way too much garlic on it. Do you want Balsamic vinegar or Pecorino cheese with it?" Her answer: "Yes, please." 

All of this was washed down by a WE Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot, which is really nice. Commercial quality, for sure.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> ... (I am sure you are bored of them) lamb shoulder-chops-verging-on-rib-chops...


Keep them coming, never get bored of lamb, especially since I'm banned from adding it to the menu (except when I'm a bachelor, which is rare to never). BTW, that asparagus looks to die for! Yum!


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Getting close...


----------



## ceeaton

Varis, looks like you only fed about 10 people tonight...slow night, eh?


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Varis, looks like you only fed about 10 people tonight...slow night, eh?



LOL, we're 5 and there was just enough for a bit of leftovers for me and my oldest daughter to bring to work today.


----------



## Boatboy24

Brined up some BSB's w/ salt, brown sugar, garlic, black pepper, ginger and a little orange. Soaked them for about 90 minutes, dried and seasoned lightly with some Stubb's chicken seasoning. Threw 'em on the gasser. They were juicy and delicious. Also had some oven roasted reds and a salad.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was wild-caught Gulf shrimp again. This time, I did a creamy garlic sauce (shrimp, butter, garlic, white wine, shrimp stock, thyme, parsley, basil, heavy cream, and Parmigiano-Reggiano, reduced until thickened). Served on angel-hair pasta, and with a side of sauteed escarole with LOTS of garlic and EVOO. It was very nice, but fell short of the "restaurant quality" standard that I was shooting/hoping for. Don't get me wrong -- this is not the voice of a man who is complaining! Washed down with my Pinot Gris/Viogner blend.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, no one has eaten in days! I bet you are all hungry.

This was yesterday. I did not have a chance to upload it. My DW happened on a nice Monkfish tail filet. I dry-brined this, then seared it ~4 mins/ side, then popped it into a 400 F oven to finish. Meantime, I made a butter/lime/sriracha/shallot/cilantro sauce (based on a recipe). This was spooned over the filet, which I had sliced into medallions after cooking. I served roasted potato slices, and roasted Romanesco broccoli and olive oil, then doused in lemons, garlic, and capers, and roasted a bit more. All washed down with my mediocre Pinot Gris/Viognier blend.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was really nice. We had a guest over; I have known him a long time, but he only recently decided to move to this area. He has been through a very rough patch, and we had a lot to catch up on. Accordingly, there are no pix to share, as we were busy lending a sympathetic ear. 

However, here was the evening's fare. I had started _sous vide_ short ribs two days ago; coincidentally, I had made an extra one, and so I was able to invite our guest at the spur of the moment for a normally-plan-long-in-advance meal. We also made braised/glazed carrots in a Balsamic vinegar sauce; roasted artichokes with lemon and EVOO; a mushroom/shallots/wine/beef stock reduction with lots of garlic and fresh thyme; and smashed potatoes. We also gorged on nice sourdough bread that our guest brought from a local bakery. We didn't even touch the artichokes, that's how sated we were. Yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Wow, no one has eaten in days! I bet you are all hungry.
> 
> This was yesterday. I did not have a chance to upload it. My DW happened on a nice Monkfish tail filet. I dry-brined this, then seared it ~4 mins/ side, then popped it into a 400 F oven to finish. Meantime, I made a butter/lime/sriracha/shallot/cilantro sauce (based on a recipe). This was spooned over the filet, which I had sliced into medallions after cooking. I served roasted potato slices, and roasted Romanesco broccoli and olive oil, then doused in lemons, garlic, and capers, and roasted a bit more. All washed down with my mediocre Pinot Gris/Viognier blend.


----------



## ibglowin

Still trying to wrap my head around a 48 hour sous vide cook time....... Really Michael Vick! 24 hours wouldn't have done it, you needed 48 hours! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Still trying to wrap my head around a 48 hour sous vide cook time....... Really Michael Vick! 24 hours wouldn't have done it, you needed 48 hours! LOL



Unsure of your point, exactly, but never mind. That's one of the nice things about _sous vide_ for long-cooking things like ribs: It doesn't really matter exactly when you eat it. You can throw it in the hot tub, not caring whether you eat it one or two or three days from now. Perhaps your wife might find a nice Monkfish filet the next day, and you can shift your dinner plans by a day or two.


----------



## ibglowin

Does 48 hours in the pool make it twice as tender as 24 hours in the pool?

If not then what is the point?



sour_grapes said:


> Unsure of your point, exactly, but never mind...


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Does 48 hours in the pool make it twice as tender as 24 hours in the pool?
> 
> If not then what is the point?



SV is a function of both time AND temp. And different combos will lead to different textures. See the recipe below for some options with brisket.

https://recipes.anovaculinary.com/recipe/sous-vide-smoked-brisket


----------



## ibglowin

I have a recipe for SV Short Ribs. Sure enough 48 hours in the pool....... But, do they come out any more tender than 3 hours in a dutch oven at 275F is the question enquiring minds want to know?

https://recipes.anovaculinary.com/recipe/print/sous-vide-beef-short-rib-steak

https://kitchenconfidante.com/braised-slow-cooker-chipotle-short-ribs-recipe/print/



Boatboy24 said:


> SV is a function of both time AND temp. And different combos will lead to different textures.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I have a recipe for SV Short Ribs. Sure enough 48 hours in the pool....... But, do they come out any more tender than 3 hours in a dutch oven at 275F is the question enquiring minds want to know?
> 
> https://recipes.anovaculinary.com/recipe/print/sous-vide-beef-short-rib-steak
> 
> https://kitchenconfidante.com/braised-slow-cooker-chipotle-short-ribs-recipe/print/



No idea. I've yet to go more than 4 or 5 hours with anything. @sour_grapes might have some insight.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I have a recipe for SV Short Ribs. Sure enough 48 hours in the pool....... But, do they come out any more tender than 3 hours in a dutch oven at 275F is the question enquiring minds want to know?
> 
> https://recipes.anovaculinary.com/recipe/print/sous-vide-beef-short-rib-steak
> 
> https://kitchenconfidante.com/braised-slow-cooker-chipotle-short-ribs-recipe/print/



The texture is different. Sous vide is mostly better, but not entirely. (More info below.) I do mine at 159F, as opposed to the lower-temp recipe you cited. My way comes out closer to traditional braising than the low-temp way. The low-temp way produces something different, closer to ribsteak than to braised short ribs. At my temperature, you can eat it after 24 hours, but, as I said above, part of the point of SV is the flexibility: 48 hours is just fine, too.

Yes, they are more tender than braised. More importantly, though: they are juicier. They don't get up to the temp that braised ribs get to, so they don't lose as much moisture. They are tender, but they are also unctuous and moist.

The downside (depending on your preference): at 159F, the fat does not get rendered. It softens, but does not "melt" and run off the rib. So, the finished product has great gobs of soft, unctuous fat. You can choose to eat it, or you can push it off to the side. (I have _always_ loved to eat fat, so I eat it.)


----------



## ibglowin

That helps.

Thanks Paul!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight was really nice. We had a guest over; I have known him a long time, but he only recently decided to move to this area. He has been through a very rough patch, and we had a lot to catch up on. Accordingly, there are no pix to share, as we were busy lending a sympathetic ear.
> 
> However, here was the evening's fare. I had started _sous vide_ short ribs two days ago; coincidentally, I had made an extra one, and so I was able to invite our guest at the spur of the moment for a normally-plan-long-in-advance meal. We also made braised/glazed carrots in a Balsamic vinegar sauce; roasted artichokes with lemon and EVOO; a mushroom/shallots/wine/beef stock reduction with lots of garlic and fresh thyme; and smashed potatoes. We also gorged on nice sourdough bread that our guest brought from a local bakery. We didn't even touch the artichokes, that's how sated we were. Yum!


I'm not seeing any wine or other alcohol, does the meal count without it? It's either pictures or booze, or it didn't happen in my humble opinion (that is a stab at my kids and their "short hand").


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I'm not seeing any wine or other alcohol, does the meal count without it? It's either pictures or booze, or it didn't happen in my humble opinion (that is a stab at my kids and their "short hand").



Alcohol?? CHECK! Our guest brought a wine with which I was unfamiliar. It was a ~$25 red Cotes de Provence ( from Tibouren Clos Cibonne) not that that means anything to you or me. In addition, I had opened a cheapish commercial Merlot (a 2016 Clos du Bois) for the wine reduction sauce for the short ribs. I used about half of that to saucify the beef, and about half to saucify my liver. After those were dead, our attention turned to some Argentinian Malbecs from kits; I gave him a good one (CC Showcase) to take home, and opened a "meh" one (WE SI) for immediate consumption.


----------



## JohnT

I have move to my brother's house. Power is still out (after 7 days) at my house.

As a reward, I offered to shop and cook dinner. Gratitude mandated that I let my brother choose the menu. While smiling, he made the request of Roast Beef and all the trimmings.

OK.

So roast beef it was... 

After taking the chill off of the bottom round, I scored the fat cap, then dusted the roast in salt, pepper, and garlic powder. 

I placed a rough mirepoix (celery, onion, and carrots) in the bottom of the pan, then place the roast (fat side up) on top. I then baked at at 450 for 20 minutes, lowered to 325, and continued to cook to an internal temp of 120. I then let the roast rest for 30 minutes.

While the meat rested, I poured off most of the fat in the pan, then added beef stock to extract flavor from the mirepoix and melt the fond. I then strained it and then mixed in a roux. I then cooked it until I got a thick gravy. This was the best gravy EVER!

I also made mashed potatoes, Lightly steamed haricot verts, and some really nice yeast rolls (frozen but nice).

Unfortunately, this is my only pic. This is the roast just before going into the oven...




MAN!! y'all need to try this gravy method. I made a double batch and it is all gone! For all of my British friends out there, all I can say is...

Bleck, Bisto!


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> I placed a rough mirepoix (celery, onion, and carrots) in the bottom of the pan...
> 
> ...while the meat rested, I poured off most of the fat in the pan, then added beef stock to extract flavor from the mirepoix and melt the fond. I then strained it and then mixed in a roux. I then cooked it until I got a thick gravy. This was the best gravy EVER!



I've taken to doing chicken in a similar manner. Deglaze w/ a stick of butter and a little white wine, mix up a roux, then add stock for the best gravy ever. And it only takes a few minutes.


----------



## ceeaton

@JohnT, my wife walked by (to put some laundry in) and chirped out "Whas that?". She wants me to make your "gravy", I'll have to use some GF flour for the roux. Our local Giant had really nice looking chuck roasts on sale for $1.29/lb, but alas, when I got to the Giant today, the sale ended yesterday. Oh well, picked up a nice 6 lb roaster chicken for $6, hopefully the wind will die down and I can get the weber bullet smokin'.

Pizza night, wasn't into it. Made the dough when I got home from work (actually turned out well for only being 2.5 hrs old) and made a cheese pizza for the masses. Picked up some Terranetti's rolls on the way home to make my new favorite food, cubano sandwich. Didn't have any mojo pork, so added some pulled chicken thigh from the other night. Also added some spicy banana pepper rings for a zing. The rolls upon heating in the skillet developed a nice crusty texture on the outside and a steamy/creamy/bready interior. Much better than the cubano bread I tried to make a few months ago (and cheaper).


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> @JohnT, my wife walked by (to put some laundry in) and chirped out "Whas that?". She wants me to make your "gravy", I'll have to use some GF flour for the roux. Our local Giant had really nice looking chuck roasts on sale for $1.29/lb, but alas, when I got to the Giant today, the sale ended yesterday. Oh well, picked up a nice 6 lb roaster chicken for $6, hopefully the wind will die down and I can get the weber bullet smokin'.
> 
> Pizza night, wasn't into it. Made the dough when I got home from work (actually turned out well for only being 2.5 hrs old) and made a cheese pizza for the masses. Picked up some Terranetti's rolls on the way home to make my new favorite food, cubano sandwich. Didn't have any mojo pork, so added some pulled chicken thigh from the other night. Also added some spicy banana pepper rings for a zing. The rolls upon heating in the skillet developed a nice crusty texture on the outside and a steamy/creamy/bready interior. Much better than the cubano bread I tried to make a few months ago (and cheaper).
> View attachment 47093



Is corn starch gluten free? You could always use that.


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Is corn starch gluten free? You could always use that.


Yes, some are and some aren't, depends on what else they make in the location that they produce it in. If it's truly a GF (in a circle) kinda place, they usually have a whole separate area where the raw ingredients come into the plant away from any wheat or barley type grains. Same with a restaurant, they can say they are GF but won't get certified unless they have a whole separate kitchen and cooking utensils to make the food. Buying GF ingredients are one thing, cooking GF is another (we have separate pots/pans/plates/silverwear/measuring spoons etc for our GF guy).


----------



## geek

I was planning on cooking the chicken on the grill outside but then switched gears.
Came up real good.

With veggies, rice.


----------



## ceeaton

Humph, I was planning on cooking inside and making some meatball subs, but then when I walked out around noon, noticed it was pretty nice and my southern exposure where I normally set up my smoker seemed pretty wind free. So started up the smoker, used some apple wood, did a few boneless pork rib pieces (had been marinated in mojo) for my favorite sandwich tomorrow for lunch, and threw on a cheap 6 lb chicken, with a bit of salt/pepper/oil/rosemary. Turned out really moist and smokey, did have to plop it on the gas grill for a few minutes to get it to progress above the 145*F as it was 15 minutes before dinner.

Now if I had a traeger pellet grill, probably wouldn't have to think so much when cooking...


----------



## ibglowin

Forget Traeger. Traeger is the Big Green Egg of pellet grills. Go to Wallymart and take a look at the Pit Boss AustinXL. or the Pit Boss 820. Way less than a Traeger and built better.



ceeaton said:


> Now if I had a traeger pellet grill, probably wouldn't have to think so much when cooking...


----------



## JohnT

There are a number of Amish market out by me. 

A real treat is Amish pot pie. This is not a pit but a rich, thick, buttery noodle casserole. Yum!

I always wanted to try making one, so this is my first attempt and it came out pretty close...

I made it with bonless, skinless chicken thighs.
I also made some home made rye bread to go with it.


----------



## JohnT

BTW, chicken was on sale so tonight it's chicken parmesan night!

It's soooo great to have my home and especially my kitchen back!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Forget Traeger. Traeger is the Big Green Egg of pellet grills. Go to Wallymart and take a look at the Pit Boss AustinXL. or the Pit Boss 820. Way less than a Traeger and built better.



I saw the Traeger at Costco and to me that unit is really well built, although pricey.


----------



## ceeaton

Well, I haven't saved up enough for one yet, lawn tractor needs replaced first. Gives me time to look around and get ideas from others who have the different units. Only reason I said Traeger is that they now have a big display in our local East Berlin hardware store which is now an Ace. I went down to get a bag of charcoal yesterday morning. I could probably just buy a 20 lb bag of pellets and do fine with my Weber bullet smoker and gas grill. I make up foil packets for the gas grill and they seem to do a nice job, just need the meat to be placed on that side of the grill. Mike, thanks for the "tip", I'll look into them (as well as look over your posts again).

Today after services had to run to the Giant for some odds and ends for next weeks meals (beef stew Monday, possibly corned beef and cabbage Tuesday, if not then Thursday (can't cook corned beef 'round the wifey as she detests the cabbage aroma, either that or the aroma the next day after I eat a lot of cabbage)), Pork loin and sauerkraut either Thursday or Tuesday, no idea what Wednesday dinner is gonna be. Anyhow, picked up some 'kraut and Thousand Island dressing, decided to use it in a "melt" of Italian bread, Swiss cheese, shaved smoked Turkey breast, pickle, dressing and 'kraut. Sort of a Rachel type sandwich, was very good, trying not to make another one. Served with a very cold beer (was in the low 20's last night, beer was in the garage).


----------



## sour_grapes

My DW bought the fixin's for a nice surf 'n' turf meal for last night. However, our plans changed. So, we had said meal tonight.

It turned out to be a "fusion cuisine" meal. I made broiled asparagus with garlic and tarragon with lots of olive oil, topped by pecorino cheese. Also had bean-thread vermicelli, which I simmered then stir-fried with sesame seeds, sesame oil, and soy sauce. Then we had two proteins: a broiled hanger steak served with chimichurri sauce, and an escolar filet (hence, the surf 'n' turf). The hanger steak was delightful, although I went a little heavy on the garlic of the chimichurri. For those of you tempted to warn us, yes, we are fully aware of the dangers of escolar. We each had only a little bit, and I am sure we will be fine. I marinated this in olive oil, lemon, garlic, and rosemary, then broiled for ~4 minutes/side. It was satiny and delectable. We washed this all down with 2013 WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir, which was good with both the surf 'n' the turf.


----------



## JohnT

As promised, last night was chicken parm night.

I started in the am by making up a nice batch of rich, thick 100% home made sauce.

Chicken was on sale at my local. I bought a packet of 4 boneless chicken breasts for $8. The size of the breasts was amazing. They were huge! I have never seen them that big. each one well over a pound! I guess all of the toxic waste in NJ created mutant chickens.

With a sharp knife, I made 3 fillets out of each one. So, had made 12 portions (or 2 sheet pans) of parm. Guess what I am eating this week!

Here are some pics. I am very happy with the sauce. Just look at how thick it is.


----------



## ceeaton

Cold, damp late winter Northeast kinda day. Took advantage of a buy one, get one free deal at the local Weis Market on bottom round roasts. Not the big round type, but a flat cut, only 1.5 lbs or so each. Trimmed some fat, cubed, dredged in some rice flour and spices, browned in a skillet with some oil, added to the crock post with some celery, onions waffle cut carrots. Added a pack of McCormicks GF beef stew seasoning mix and deglazed the browning pot with about a cup of left over Sangiovese to finish the bottle. Upon arriving home a bit early with my sick daughter, cubed some potatoes, par broiled in some salt water then added to the crock pot and turned it up to high. Only things missing for me were some mushrooms (had to add them on the side, some of the family doesn't care for them unfortunately) and some petite green peas which I usually add with about 1/2 hour to go. Still a nice meal on a bone chilling cold day. Served on some wide egg noodles, yum!

Will attempt a crock pot corned beef w/cabbage tomorrow (It's national crock pot week, you know).


----------



## geek

Grilling non direct first, then will searing after. Reverse searing I think it’s called.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Grilling non direct first, then will searing after. Reverse searing I think it’s called.


Look at you Varis, becoming the grilling "geek"! Looks really good, I think I can smell it all the way down here. Are those hanger steaks?


----------



## geek

And it tastes really good too.


----------



## sour_grapes

Quick and easy meal tonight -- due to lots of love and hard work much earlier! Last summer, I made a delicious jerk pork shoulder recipe. I put a pound or two of it into a foodsaver bag, then froze it. Took it out a few days ago to thaw, and popped some into the microwave this evening. Nice! Instant jerk pork, reminiscent of summer. I paired this with some baby bok choy, cut in halves, browned/charred in a skillet, then braised with ho-made chicken stock and seasonings. Also cooked up some rice noodles, served with spicy sesame oil and soy sauce.


----------



## JohnT

You all have made me VERY proud!!!
Not a single comment???
I am a little surprised. 



JohnT said:


> Chicken was on sale at my local. I bought a packet of 4 boneless chicken breasts for $8. The size of the breasts was amazing. They were huge! I have never seen them that big. each one well over a pound! I guess all of the toxic waste in NJ created mutant chickens.


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> You all have made me VERY proud!!!
> Not a single comment???
> I am a little surprised.



I gave you a like.


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> You all have made me VERY proud!!!
> Not a single comment???
> I am a little surprised.


I was going to say that those aren't fall-off-the-back-of-the-truck prices, depending on how much over a pound they were, but then I thought about it a little and decided I like my breasts smaller, much like clams they are sweeter that way.


----------



## sour_grapes

Had a guest over to essentially kill the jerk pork I referenced above. This was a large pork shoulder I BBQ'ed last summer; you debone the shoulder, beat the large hunk o' meat to something ~1.5" thick, then make accordion slices, and then marinate in HOT stuff. The heat of the BBQ mellows it out, but leaves some spice and kick behind. That delicious dish was served with smashed 'taters; mustard greens that were blanched then sauteed with shallots and braised with sherry; and roasted asparagus smothered in cheese and balsamic vinegar. It was good!


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

Yesterday, my neighbor and good friend fell and hurt himself pretty bad. He is the primary cook, so I offered to feed them dinner tonight. I was a bit late getting out of work, so tried to think of something that could be cooked fairly quickly.

I wound up making _Buccatini all'Amatriciana_. I did not have enough _guanciale_ (i.e., pork-jowl bacon) on hand to feed all of us, so I substituted regular bacon. I also made two large dishes of roasted broccoli, with lots of EVOO, garlic, and lemon juice.


----------



## heatherd

JohnT said:


> As promised, last night was chicken parm night.
> 
> I started in the am by making up a nice batch of rich, thick 100% home made sauce.
> 
> Chicken was on sale at my local. I bought a packet of 4 boneless chicken breasts for $8. The size of the breasts was amazing. They were huge! I have never seen them that big. each one well over a pound! I guess all of the toxic waste in NJ created mutant chickens.
> 
> With a sharp knife, I made 3 fillets out of each one. So, had made 12 portions (or 2 sheet pans) of parm. Guess what I am eating this week!
> 
> Here are some pics. I am very happy with the sauce. Just look at how thick it is.
> View attachment 47146
> View attachment 47147


John, that looks really yummy! I got my hubby an air fryer for Christmas and he made chicken parm in it, and it turned out very crispy on the outside and juicy on the inside.


----------



## JohnT

heatherd said:


> John, that looks really yummy! I got my hubby an air fryer for Christmas and he made chicken parm in it, and it turned out very crispy on the outside and juicy on the inside.



Are those air fryers really any good? Does it really compare to the real thing? 

Just wondering because I hate the smell of frying oil. It stinks up the whole house but it does make for tasty chicken.


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> ... I hate the smell of frying oil. It stinks up the whole house but it does make for tasty chicken.


That's why I fry in the garage (on top of the tractor with a piece of cardboard to soak up any splashed oil).


----------



## ceeaton

Love leftovers for lunch. Corned beef on rye w/swiss cheese, kraut and 1000 island dressing. Sorry, phone image, not the best of quality...

Served with a cold unsweetened tea (they frown on alcoholic drinks around here for some reason).


----------



## ceeaton

Pretty nice day compared to what we've had lately. Got out some charcoal and did some jerk pork loin skewers. Served with rice and cold beer, my head is sweating (though the less heat tolerant residents don't seem to mind it).

Edit: this has really good flavor!
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/223047/chef-johns-grilled-jerk-pork-tenderloin/
Only addition was some coriander (1/2 tsp) -- did it on some bamboo skewers verses the larger loin pieces


----------



## sour_grapes

Happy St. Patrick's Day. My favorite legal substance is Corned Beast. I cooked this example _sous vide_ until tender and flaky (which is _one_ of the ways I like it!). This was accompanied by roasted mushrooms with thyme; roast carrots; a sweet potato; and a fennel&leek gratin, baked in ho-made chicken stock and topped with bread crumbs before broiling. Washed down with a beer (a Maibock during dinner, and a porter afterwards).


----------



## heatherd

JohnT said:


> Are those air fryers really any good? Does it really compare to the real thing?
> 
> Just wondering because I hate the smell of frying oil. It stinks up the whole house but it does make for tasty chicken.


The air fryer that we have (Phillips Avance https://www.usa.philips.com/c-m-ho/cooking/airfryer-top/airfryer-avance) is nice in that you're not deep-frying in oil so you don't get that stinky/greasy frying issues. We like it. I stuck some Starbuck's sous vide egg bites in to reheat and they were very nice and crisp. We've made hamburgers, tots, fries, chicken parm, etc in it. Things come out nicely crunchy and done on all sides. There's a setting for frozen fries, but you can also bake by temp and time. Because it's small, it gets to temperature quickly. In terms of cleaning, the food is cooked on a mesh screen, so that has to get washed, and the bottom of the air fryer has to get wiped out - no dealing with frying oil.


----------



## ibglowin

We have enjoyed our Phillips Air Fryer as well. Mrs IB got it for me for Xmas. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M8HZLZ3/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I was reluctant at first at what it could do but I am a believer in the technology now for sure!

One of the best things she also got after reading the reviews was a "double layer rack" Cook 2X as many wings or whatever at one time.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H8OAXYY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

The other really nice add-on was the precut parchment papers. Use one of these and it will help soak up grease and make clean up even more of a breeze. All removable pieces are dishwasher safe.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073J5TF8Q/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I think these work the best for small families or couples. Larger families may be impractical to use. Oven (convection) may be faster for larger families.


----------



## GreginND

Some recent meals - on the road to NOLA. 

Vegan lunch in ATL. 




Vegan happy hour in the French Quarter. 




Hotel vegan breakfast to start the day. 




Vegan working lunch at the Renaissance hotel.


----------



## ceeaton

Found some buy-one-get-one-free top round cuts. Used a GF Weber Chicago spice rub overnight, then added some steak siciliano marinate (my mom's recipe) for a few hours. Fired up some charcoal on the bottom part of the weber bullet, too nice of a day to cook inside (got up to about 55*F). Wifey made some twice baked taters with half and half, garlic and some left over mozzarella cheese. Served a salad on the side (had a ripe mater that my Mom brought back from Sanibel Island, FL). Yum!

Have one of the london broils left over, will be making steak wraps tomorrow for dinner (and maybe a quesadilla or three).


----------



## JohnT

I sat around for hours trying to decide what I was in the mood to have for dinner.

Then I saw an IKEA advert. 

AH-HA!!! Swedish Meatballs!! 

I made mine off of a recipe I quickly downloaded from the internet. I made mine with 5 different types of mushrooms (shitake, Portabella, Oyster, button, and porcini). 

NAILED IT!!! They were simply awesome. Even better than IKEA's meatballs. Amazing how much better it is without the sawdust 

Served with a nice, crusty, buttery garlic bread. 

MMMMMMMM!


----------



## ibglowin

And perhaps the horse meat!

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2013/02/25/horsemeat-scandal/1933037/



JohnT said:


> They were simply awesome. Even better than IKEA's meatballs. Amazing how much better it is without the sawdust


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> I sat around for hours trying to decide what I was in the mood to have for dinner.
> 
> Then I saw an IKEA advert.
> 
> AH-HA!!! Swedish Meatballs!!
> 
> I made mine off of a recipe I quickly downloaded from the internet. I made mine with 5 different types of mushrooms (shitake, Portabella, Oyster, button, and porcini).
> 
> NAILED IT!!! They were simply awesome. Even better than IKEA's meatballs. Amazing how much better it is without the sawdust
> 
> Served with a nice, crusty, buttery garlic bread.
> 
> MMMMMMMM!
> 
> View attachment 47365



Did you get a new phone? I think that is your best food pic yet!


----------



## ibglowin

He did say his wife is away for two weeks........ LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> Did you get a new phone? I think that is your best food pic yet!


----------



## ceeaton

Maaaaaaybe it was beef. Also wouldn't be baaaaaaad if it was lamb.


----------



## GreginND

Vegan fare from a seafood place. It was delicious. 

Paired well with a CA cinsault.


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> And perhaps the horse meat!
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2013/02/25/horsemeat-scandal/1933037/




MMMMMMM, Trigger....







ibglowin said:


> He did say his wife is away for two weeks........ LOL



My wife has actually been away for the last 7 weeks. She first had to work at getting her parents condo sold (Florida), then had to stay with my mother who just had shoulder replacement surgery (Florida again).

It is GREAT to have her back finally!

While she was away, I was a good boy. No major purchases and no booze (for the last 36 days).


----------



## sour_grapes

A little blackened shrimp tacos! (Ate out, obviously!)


----------



## JohnT

For some reason, I always crave steak on a snowy day. 

Before the storm, I stopped off at a local known for "upscale" items. This usually means that they sell what everyone else sells, only at a criminally high price.

This time, however, things were different. I found this 2 pound WAGU beef London broil. It was $20, expensive but reasonable given the quality.

Just check out that marbling!!!! melted like butter on the mouth! yum.


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

Hard to post a simple chicken after the last two posts! Spent all morning at my local church, they had a "clean up" day. Unfortunately we were stuck inside and they decided to clean up the youth Sunday school area. Yikes. I left at 12:45 to get some lunch (and a beer) and decided I'd rather buy a grill than go clean up more stuff. I was tired anyway, and in the long run it was a good decision on my part (will be in bed within an hour, I'm that tired). So anyway, Weber 22" kettle grill on sale for $149. Wanted the charcoal baskets since I like cooking using the indirect method, so that added $17 to the cost, but left with their last one of that model (pre-built since it was on the floor), for $179 (that's with the tax). So I had to use it, since it was a beautiful day in central PA. Weis had two beer can-able chickens for $9 (in the 5 lb range each, perfect), so fired up the grill to burn off the "new" smell, and proceeded to cook a beer can type chicken (with tangerine soda can, GF kid can't stomach the beer with gluten). Turned out nice, only issue is that the built in weber thermometer is 50*F too low, so I had to aim for 300*F or below, got a bit too browned, but was moist, juicy and nicely smoked (used left over oak staves rescued from an earlier red wine batch (I think it was a Syrah)).
Served with a ho-made mac 'n cheese batch (used European butter and Wisconsin cheddar cheese, so stuck with the regular milk or it might have gotten a bit too rich) and sauteed spinach in some sesame oil (with some seeds thrown in for good measure). All I can say is yum (and I'm so fricken tired)!


----------



## geek

My son has a soccer tournament in MA, so we stayed overnight and went to Outback Steakhouse last night.

I had the 12oz ribeye.


----------



## ibglowin

Celebrated our youngest daughter's 31st BD yesterday. 2nd smoke using the PartyQ. Set it to 275 and it held solid for over 4 hours. Did a spatchcock chicken, my first ever stab at pork belly (OMG is that stuff AMAZING) and then at the end I tossed on a 2lb link of HO-made sausage (not pictured). Love love love the Pit Boss K24. I used the heat deflector this time around. No water pan. Everything turned out fantastic!


----------



## Boatboy24

Since you're doing pork belly, Mike; you need to try some ho-made bacon.


----------



## sour_grapes

From a few days ago:

Spinach sauteed with garlic and EVOO; corn cut off the cob and then sauteed with garlic; a piece of fresh red snapper grilled and smothered with (store-bought) mango salsa; and stone crab claw meat floating in melted butter!


----------



## sour_grapes

For tonight:
Escarole sauteed with lots of garlic and EVOO, seasoned with marjoram and a kiss of red pepper, then braised with sherry; mushrooms sauteed with garlic, thyme, and butter, then served over angel-hair pasta; and a nice, marbled piece of tenderloin, dry-brined then pan-fried in butter. I was really worried that I overcooked it, but my fears were unfounded, and it was delicious!


----------



## JohnT

Paul,

Can you tell more about "dry brining" your filet?


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Can you tell more about "dry brining" your filet?



Sure! I put on way too much kosher salt, almost like a crust. Then you set your timer for 10 minutes (or 8 for thin cuts, 12 for thick). After that time, you wash the excess salt off with water, then dry the meat with paper towels. This alters the structure of the muscle fibers near the surface, and it also introduces the "right amount" (IMHO) of delicious saltiness. The surface browns and sears better after this treatment. I generally don't use any salt to season the meat with after cooking.


----------



## Boatboy24

I've wanted to try dry brining, but simply haven't yet. I purchased some Pinot Noir salt a while back and have come to really enjoy finishing my steak with that, once sliced. Big, flaky pieces of salt with that wine infused give you a burst of deliciousness.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I've wanted to try dry brining, but simply haven't yet. I purchased some Pinot Noir salt a while back and have come to really enjoy finishing my steak with that, once sliced. Big, flaky pieces of salt with that wine infused give you a burst of deliciousness.



One more time won't hurt anything:


----------



## ibglowin

Evidently is's all in the wrist! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

Here is tonight's fare, with a special picture for @JohnT : I found a so-so but Mike-approved Kroger Woo-hoo T-bone. I dry-brined it, and took a picture of the salt for John.
I also came across Maitake (or Hen-of-the-Woods) mushrooms on sale. I was torn between two preparations, so I tried them both: half roasted in oven with thyme, garlic, and EVOO, and the other half seared on the stovetop with EVOO and garlic. (Report below.)
I am batching it tonight, so I made eggplant (that DW does not like). I salted that ~1/2 hour, rinsed, then baked it at 400F with a topping of garlic/EVOO/parsley (recipe from Mark Bittman). Also made plain, ol' baked redskin potatoes. 
Report on dinner: I made errors, it appears with the mushrooms. The half I roasted was way too salty, despite my barely thinking I threw some salt on. The half I seared was not seasoned enough. They were both tasty; it helped for me to eat just some of each in every bite. I was not so familiar with Maitake/Hen-of-Woods 'shrooms; I was pleased -- they had a pretty intense flavor. The eggplant turned out a bit salty, too, but not too bad. Beef was fine, but noting to write home about.


----------



## JohnT

Thanks Paul.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Here is tonight's fare, with a special picture for @JohnT : I found a so-so but Mike-approved Kroger Woo-hoo T-bone. I dry-brined it, and took a picture of the salt for John.
> I also came across Maitake (or Hen-of-the-Woods) mushrooms on sale. I was torn between two preparations, so I tried them both: half roasted in oven with thyme, garlic, and EVOO, and the other half seared on the stovetop with EVOO and garlic. (Report below.)
> I am batching it tonight, so I made eggplant (that DW does not like). I salted that ~1/2 hour, rinsed, then baked it at 400F with a topping of garlic/EVOO/parsley (recipe from Mark Bittman). Also made plain, ol' baked redskin potatoes.
> Report on dinner: I made errors, it appears with the mushrooms. The half I roasted was way too salty, despite my barely thinking I threw some salt on. The half I seared was not seasoned enough. They were both tasty; it helped for me to eat just some of each in every bite. I was not so familiar with Maitake/Hen-of-Woods 'shrooms; I was pleased -- they had a pretty intense flavor. The eggplant turned out a bit salty, too, but not too bad. Beef was fine, but noting to write home about.



I always have a big box of that Morton Kosher on hand.


----------



## ibglowin

Where did you find the shrooms Paul? Nice find!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Where did you find the shrooms Paul? Nice find!



They were at my local Metro Market/Kroger, and, you guessed it, they were ALSO a Woo-Hoo special. I don't specifically recall them having Maitake/H-o-t-W 'shrooms there before. I'd buy 'em again!


----------



## GreginND

sour_grapes said:


> Here is tonight's fare, with a special picture for @JohnT : I found a so-so but Mike-approved Kroger Woo-hoo T-bone. I dry-brined it, and took a picture of the salt for John.
> I also came across Maitake (or Hen-of-the-Woods) mushrooms on sale. I was torn between two preparations, so I tried them both: half roasted in oven with thyme, garlic, and EVOO, and the other half seared on the stovetop with EVOO and garlic. (Report below.)
> I am batching it tonight, so I made eggplant (that DW does not like). I salted that ~1/2 hour, rinsed, then baked it at 400F with a topping of garlic/EVOO/parsley (recipe from Mark Bittman). Also made plain, ol' baked redskin potatoes.
> Report on dinner: I made errors, it appears with the mushrooms. The half I roasted was way too salty, despite my barely thinking I threw some salt on. The half I seared was not seasoned enough. They were both tasty; it helped for me to eat just some of each in every bite. I was not so familiar with Maitake/Hen-of-Woods 'shrooms; I was pleased -- they had a pretty intense flavor. The eggplant turned out a bit salty, too, but not too bad. Beef was fine, but noting to write home about.
> 
> View attachment 47617
> View attachment 47616
> View attachment 47618
> View attachment 47619
> View attachment 47620



THOSE MUSHROOMS THOUGH! YUM!


----------



## GreginND

I also made a mushroom dish, but with plain old button mushrooms.


----------



## ceeaton

I used some portobello shrooms in mine (fresh not canned), sweated in some european style butter and EVOO, with some fresh asparagus, yellow and red bell pepper, red onion, garlic, more garlic, diced grape tomatoes, some chicken stock, lot's of Romano cheese and some diced hot peppers. I think I threw in some Italian seasoning, not much though. At the very end I remembered I had a freshly grilled chicken breast from last night in the fridge, so diced that up. Used some not so fresh, fresh pasta (linguini), little on the dry side but cooked up nicely (original reason I did a pasta dish, to use up that pasta). Kids had chicken nuggets (only had the two youngest, Mommy and the oldest not home for dinner), but in the end I really liked my pasta dish (and my cold beer). Burrrrp...

Tonight's secret ingredient must be mushrooms.


----------



## Boatboy24

Breaded some thin sliced chicken breast in Panko and Italian style breadcrumbs. My 8 year old sautéed them up in the pan with a little EVOO. Cooked up some angel hair and as a final touch, threw some plum tomatoes and olives into the chicken pan with some more EVOO and just a touch of pickle juice (I wanted to use capers, but didn't have any). Then threw it all on a platter with a final touch of olive oil and Parm. Yum!


----------



## sour_grapes

Had to cook and eat very quickly, so a limited effort. I am not going all @GreginND on you, but I had lots of leftover beef at lunch and decided to vedge it tonight. Sorry the pix are not good. I made sauteed broccoli rabe (or rapini or broccoli raab, depending on your spelling preference). Lots of EVOO, some "vitamin G," braised in sherry, red pepper flakes, and shredded fontina cheese. The 'taters were a simple leftover baked potato, sliced then browned in EVOO.

Sorry, Greg, but I must admit I am starving now!


----------



## GreginND

sour_grapes said:


> Sorry, Greg, but I must admit I am starving now!
> 
> View attachment 47634



That's because you need more carbs!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

What's for dinner? I am not really sure!

This is something like _pasta fagioli_ (or "pasta fazool" for the initiated). I started soaking a pot of fagioli beans last night. Unfortunately, I got stuck at work until waaaay late. I bought a pork shoulder chop on the way home; I quickly browned that, then threw it in with the fagioli to simmer/tenderize. Meanwhile, I threw various veggies (sauteed onions, Vitamin G) and seasonings (fresh thyme, lots of red pepper, marjoram, coriander, fennel) in with the beans & meat, and let that simmer away for ~1 hour. I also bought mustard greens; I am always on the fence about whether to blanch them to reduce the bitterness or to just dive in. Tonight, I decided to blanch ('cause I had hot water for the pasta anyway!); I sauteed an onion, and then a lot of garlic, then added the blanched mustard greens, some EVOO, and some butter (just because!). Boiled up some whole-wheat pasta shells. (Digression: I am 100% convinced that whole-wheat products are much better for us, but Jeez I hate 'em compared to nice, soft, normal pasta!  ) 

After all these travails, plopped it on a plate and tucked into the groceries, and it was pretty danged good! Not the best thing you ever had, and kinda late to boot, but satisfying.


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey is at class (lecture followed by a lab), so no dinner for her. Oldest daughter is at a friends house (she owns a car, so I think she's my daughter's favorite, for some reason) and informed me she wouldn't be home for dinner. Made up 20 oz of turkey taco meat the other night, so youngest had a hot dog (what else), younger son made two quesadillas (looked pretty good). I used some of the meat in a small batch of chili for tomorrows lunch (red onion, portabella shrooms, various peppers, lot's of spices, black beans, can of rotell style tomatoes (medium type)). Had just enough meat left to cook up a small batch of nachos. Just finished them and had to wipe my eyes from the sweat rolling of my head, so I guess I added a few too many habaneros (or maybe just enough). Either way the beer tasted even better after eating the nachos (Rolling Rock). Yum!

Sorry for the color balance in the image, had to use the cell phone camera. Old 2001 Sony DSC camera's battery seems to be dying again. Probably won't replace it, just get a new camera (thinking a cheaper Canon that I can use my EF lenses with, like the EOS-70D).


----------



## sour_grapes

Odd pairing tonight. Picked up some kielbasa and pencil-thin asparagus. For the veg, I sauteed shallots and some ginger in lots of butter, then added strips of Maitake/Hen-of-the-Woods mushrooms and 'sparagrass pieces. Sauteed that for a while, then added a healthy dose of sherry to finish the cooking. Weird combo, but it went down the hole easy enough.


----------



## ceeaton

Supposed to get into the high 50's today. Right now it's beautiful sweatshirt type weather, not a cloud in the sky (wind is picking up a bit, but I'm in a protected area (beer sanctuary)). Watched some videos the last few days on doing ribs on the Weber kettle grill. Went with the fuse or snake method and some pecan chunks distributed throughout. Can't wait for this evenings dinner. I'm down in the basement typing this post and smelling the pecan essence on my sweatshirt. Time to head up for another beer and check the temperature since I only put the ribs on 30 minutes ago. Aim to keep it around 225 to 250*F, just not sure if the wind will be strong enough where I have it set up to make me constantly adjust the vents or not. This fuse method is supposed to minimize it for most of the cook.

FYI, the smaller set of ribs must have been something that didn't fit on the grill during an earlier cook, so tossed them on for some variety (I really don't even know what rub I used, but it looks and smells pretty good, looks pepper and rosemary based.


----------



## ceeaton

Follow up: Ribs turned out great. Only issue was a bit too much "browning" due to the fact that I visited my brother (about a mile away) and didn't wrap the ribs when I wanted to, so got a little overdone on the outside, but still great flavor. Tender but didn't fall off the bone, so perfectly done in my book. Also would add one less chunk of pecan wood, just a bit too smokey for the kids, but they still ate it anyway. I would not complain if served these ribs in a restaurant.


----------



## ibglowin

No such thing as "too much smokey"! Especially if using Pecan! 



ceeaton said:


> Follow up: Ribs turned out great. Only issue was a bit too much "browning" due to the fact that I visited my brother (about a mile away) and didn't wrap the ribs when I wanted to, so got a little overdone on the outside, but still great flavor. Tender but didn't fall off the bone, so perfectly done in my book. Also would add one less chunk of pecan wood, just a bit too smokey for the kids, but they still ate it anyway. I would not complain if served these ribs in a restaurant.
> 
> View attachment 47713
> View attachment 47714


----------



## ibglowin

Pork Belly Nachos........

Did not last long enough for a picture. Watching the Final Four from my home town of San Antonio!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Pork Belly Nachos........
> 
> Did not last long enough for a picture. Watching the Final Four from my home town of San Antonio!



Make 'em again. Quickly.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> No such thing as "too much smokey"! Especially if using Pecan!


Too much smokey for the kids, not for me. Turned out too much smokey for the wifey, she wasn't too upset when I took a shower. I like full contact cooking, being one with the food!


----------



## geek

At my italian friend’s restaurant.


----------



## sour_grapes

My DW said she wanted LOTS of red meat. Who am I to argue? I supplemented the meager tenderloin I had procured with a ribeye steak. Sides were roasted Romanesco broccoli with garlic, lemon juice, and capers; and orzo, cooked as if it were risotto, with lots of cheese, too. Washed down with a Valpolicella Ripasso.


----------



## geek

Food fest for Easter [emoji214]


----------



## ibglowin

Food for what 5 or 6? LOL


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Food for what 5 or 6? LOL



I think 25 people [emoji4]


----------



## ceeaton

Today we had our delayed April fools joke...about 3-4 inches of a really wet, heavy snow. Would have made a great snowman, but your gloves would have been soaked through, unless they were plastic baggies. By the time I got home, it was hard to discern that it had actually snowed earlier this morning, which is fine with me. All this precipitation is reminding me I should have at least rototilled one swath in the garden so I could plant some peas. Guess peas will have to wait (or be skipped).

Wifey and kids were home today. Four month visit to the Pediatric Endocrinologist @ Milton Hershey MC, so I asked what they wanted for dinner, I got a "Bekah wants chicken fajitas". Made me smile and twisted my arm. Picked up some chicken breasts and a few peppers on the way home. Pounded the crap out of the breasts, which helped to alleviate any stress that my Monday brought to me, mixed up a fresh batch of seasoning, added some oil and the breasts with the seasoning to a baggie for an hour. Meanwhile got the charcoal started up on the 22" Weber kettle grill. Found a few small pieces of pecan wood and soaked to get the outside wet. Then watched the clock and started up the chicken a good 45 minutes before we were to eat. Turned into a beautiful day, perfect for some fajitas on a Monday.

I went off the board for 20, Jack, and did up two fajita quesadillas. Added some caramelized onions and some hot sauce, stuffed in Mission jalapeno wraps and kept one for lunch tomorrow. Yum!


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed a ridiculously good Easter Sunday dinner with two dear friends and my DW. Still savoring the thoughts of it! (Unfortunately, the pictures only take us half-way through  )

The first picture shows the place setting. Ummm, scissors? WTF? Well, for the first course, I started us off with steamed snow crab clusters and lots of butter. (Some with lemon, some without.) Scissors are ideal for extracting the meat from snow crabs. This course was paired with braised artichoke hearts (garlic, lemon zest, lemon juice, stock, white wine, some hot pepper flakes, and parsley). We drank champagne to wash it down.

The second course was roast rack of lamb (garlic, thyme, rosemary), seared in skillet then finished in a 500F oven. Also made a decadent Béarnaise sauce to smother this with (shallots, vinegar, white wine, egg yolks, butter, garlic, and marjoram instead of tarrogon). The first side dish was a twice-baked potato casserole (russets were simmered, then grated, with sour cream, bacon, scallions, butter, heavy cream, cheddar, and mozzerella, and baked for ~1 hr.) Finally, I made a spring pea dish: slightly undercooked the peas, then take ~1/2 of them and puree with heavy cream and mint, then recombine. We washed this down with a yummy Walla Walla Syrah that one of the guests brought.

For dessert, the other guest brought strawberries, which she then sliced and macerated in port (that I made for her many months ago), then served with fresh mascarpone cheese. She brought a novelty almond-flavored champagne to chase this. She was worried I would not approve of the novelty -- she was dead wrong!  We slurped that right down the hatch.

Sadly, only the first course got documented.... (I blame the wine!)


----------



## GreginND

Some good Easter grub here too. 

Hummus, guacamole, fresh bread, seaweed salad, roasted butternut squash soup, jackfruit carnitas tacos, mushroom risotto.


----------



## sour_grapes

You're killin' me, Greg! Those look fab.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight's fare featured some loin lamb chops (for a change). These are basically T-bones, but from lamb. After dry-brining, I seared these and served with smoked paprika, which my little brain (correctly) thought might go with the leftover Béarnaise sauce from the other day (shallots, vinegar, white wine, egg yolks, butter, garlic, and marjoram instead of tarragon). This combo worked quite nicely. I also made a "green pearl cous-cous" inspired by Yotam Ottolenghi, but I did not slavishly follow a recipe. Basically, it was Israeli pearl cous-cous with lots of parsley, scallions, fried onions, toasted pistachios, tarragon, cumin, etc. And finally, I charred some baby bok choi halves, then braised them in sherry and chicken stock.

This was all washed down with my CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec (40 mos. old), which was very pleasant.


----------



## ibglowin

Some interesting recipes for the Sous Vide Cooker. They claim Chipotle is now serving all their meat this way instead of cooking "in house".......

http://ovens.reviewed.com/features/...=usat&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=collab


----------



## JohnT

The Mrs and I headed down south to play yankee over Easter.

Along the way we stopped at my favorite rib joint for some Danish cut ribs. The bones are pencil thin and the meat is fall apart tender!!!

Here is a pic. I already started on my first rib!!! 




For Easter dinner, I made roast ham, brats, mash, and Hungarian Cabbage salad. Sorry, no pics of that.


----------



## sour_grapes

I made some _cinghiale_ tonight, which is a Tuscan boar ragu. I used country-style pork ribs in lieu of the boar. Browned 'em, then simmered until tender with tomatoes and sauteed carrots, onions, garlic, mushrooms, lots of herbs and spices. This is then served mixed with pappardelle pasta, as is traditional. Also made a dish of braised lacinato kale, with bacon grease, onions, garlic, ho-made chicken stock, hot pepper flakes, coriander, and fennel. Washed this down with a WE LE14 Super Tuscan, since this is a Tuscan dish!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I made some _cinghiale_ tonight, which is a Tuscan boar ragu. I used country-style pork ribs in lieu of the boar. Browned 'em, then simmered until tender with tomatoes and sauteed carrots, onions, garlic, mushrooms, lots of herbs and spices. This is then served mixed with pappardelle pasta, as is traditional. Also made a dish of braised lacinato kale, with bacon grease, onions, garlic, ho-made chicken stock, hot pepper flakes, coriander, and fennel. Washed this down with a WE LE14 Super Tuscan, since this is a Tuscan dish!



Well thanks, Paul! You just answered the $50 question: 'What is Jim making for dinner on Saturday?".


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Well thanks, Paul! You just answered the $50 question: 'What is Jim making for dinner on Saturday?".



It is indeed easy AND good! Find yourself a chianti or the like to quaff. (I was tempted to open a Rosso di Montalcino that I have a few of, but I want to age them for a while yet.)


----------



## sour_grapes

Here was Thursday, but no time to post. I started a lamb shank the night before in the _sous vide_ contraption. Pulled it out of the hot tub and browned it under a broiler. I pulled the shank meat off the bone, and braised it a bit more with sauteed onions and carrots, and a reduction sauce of Merlot and lamb-shank juice. Meanwhile, I made roasted broccoli and garlic (with just EVOO to play along). Fortunately, we had some leftover twice-baked potato casserole from the other day, which rounded things out nicely.


----------



## sour_grapes

And tonight (Friday). I started a corned beef brisket this morning in the _sous vide_ cooker. I followed j. Kenji Lopez-Alt's (or whatever his name is) advice and cooked it for 10 hours at 180F. I was worried when I saw the liquid in the bag that was lost from the meat, but I think he was correct. It was much better than than the traditional simmer in water, but it had a similar, flaky texture (but not yet dry). Some of you may have heard me say in the past that Corned Beef is my favorite legal substance -- tonight was no exception.

Side dishes were Savoy cabbage fried up with onions and garlic, then braised in ho-made chx stock. Finally, DW made some carrots that were the cat's meow -- braised and glazed, first in butter, then in balsamic vinegar for some time, with some garlic cloves to boot.

Being corned beef, this was washed down with some beer: a mixture of 1/2 Maibock and 1/2 Abbey Trippel, which worked out well.


----------



## sour_grapes

Hmmm, maybe I should read this story on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/story/i...NL_SC01_PT022_WW_FY18Q2WK14&ign-itscg=as10032



> *HOW TO*
> *Secrets of a Pro Food Photographer*
> Tap to learn how BBC Good Food gets the most delectable shots.


----------



## ceeaton

Marinated up some chops using the first thing I found "googling".

https://www.recipetineats.com/a-great-marinade-for-pork-chops/

Turned out really well, even the hot dog monger (my youngest daughter) liked them. My wife said they were almost as good as a steak (her favorite food)! Served with steamed green beans and some hash brown taters that my wife whipped up. Also did a left over hunk (not used for the chops) in a cuban type marinate (citris, sour, cumin, garlic and more garlic). Will use tomorrow for some cubano type sandwiches. Yum!


----------



## geek

Those pork chops look really good.!


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Those pork chops look really good.!


I ran them up to 157*F before pulling them because I was worried my new temperature contraption wasn't accurate (hadn't tested it yet), and they were still incredibly tender (and my chop had no pink in it at all, which to me is overdone). The marinate worked really well as a tenderizing agent.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> I ran them up to 157*F before pulling them because I was worried my new temperature contraption wasn't accurate (hadn't tested it yet), and they were still incredibly tender (and my chop had no pink in it at all, which to me is overdone). The marinate worked really well as a tenderizing agent.



Direct heat to sear?
I was planning on ribeye on the grill tomorrow but maybe pork chops....hmmm [emoji848]


----------



## ceeaton

Yes, indirect heat then two minutes to sear (one minute per side). Plan on doing the same today with a top round London broil marinated type steak. I tend to indirectly cook, then sear, others sear, then do the indirect part. Just the way my Mom taught me, I guess.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Yes, indirect heat then two minutes to sear (one minute per side). Plan on doing the same today with a top round London broil marinated type steak. I tend to indirectly cook, then sear, others sear, then do the indirect part. Just the way my Mom taught me, I guess.



Got some Ribeye on sale for $6.99/lb at local Shop Rite, it says Ribeye from Australia, never tried it but am going to give it a shot soon...


----------



## geek

Here it is, seasoned waiting for grill to come up to good temp.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Here it is, seasoned waiting for grill to come up to good temp.


If you don't want them, just twist my arm and I'll take them off your hands! They look plenty good to me.

I just fired up some charcoal on my Weber kettle. A bit of wind so added a bit more charcoal. Should be fine since it's just a piece of top round and should only need to cook 15-20 minutes tops (though I could put it on the cold side of the grill to fit in another beer or three).


----------



## geek

Ummmmmm


----------



## ceeaton

Mmmm, Varis, that looks really good!

Down south here, did up a top round london broil (marinated for about the whole day), twice baked taters w/mozzarella made by my dear wife and some sauteed spinach in some olive oil, sesame oil and toasted sesame seeds. Ended up (in my opinion) mostly medium. Only a tad of pink on the thicker end. New temperature probe and doneness seemed to match up. Very tender and juicy even though a tad overdone. Yum!


----------



## Johnd

A little informal lunch for wifey and I today. Had some leftovers from dinner yesterday, which was a shrimp boil with 10 # of13-15 count fresh Gulk shrimp, few cloves of garlic, mushrooms, brussel sprouts, and corn from the boil as well, cut the corn off the cob and buttered, definitely didn’t need any seasoning! Added to the leftovers a rack of baby backs, smoked with pecan and Cab soaked wine stix, slathered with plenty Sweet Baby Rays. Now I’m digging around for some dinner fare.....


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> It is indeed easy AND good! Find yourself a chianti or the like to quaff. (I was tempted to open a Rosso di Montalcino that I have a few of, but I want to age them for a while yet.)



I had a poor grasp of the weekend's plans and had to put this off. But it is on tonight's menu. I'm using a recipe I found on NY Times and got it marinading in Chianti last night.

https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/12191-wild-boar-ragu


----------



## Boatboy24

This turned out awesome. Rustic, authentic, rich tasting Italian food. Thanks for the inspiration, Paul. Didn't have any 'proper' pasta, but the Rigatoni worked pretty well. I would have preferred another hour or two to simmer, but that's just my bad timing.


----------



## sour_grapes

Yup, that looks right! I am glad it was good!


----------



## sour_grapes

After a rough Monday at work, I was really glad to get into the kitchen and decompress, believe it or not. Simple fare this eve, but better than a sharp stick in the eye. We had some lamb shoulder chops (again), but they were really up into the shoulder, so a bit tough. After dry-brining I sauteed these, then seasoned with coriander and ground fennel. This was served with a mushroom sauce, with sauteed onions, garlic, and thyme, then braised in sherry. I also made polenta with blue cheese, and lacinato kale braised in ho-made chicken stock with onions. With spring purportedly in the offing, I served a spring-mix salad, with ho-made dressing.


----------



## JohnT

Damn @Boatboy24 ! 

Just Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!

Thanks for making MY Saturday Decision!!! 

The problem is that this is only Tuesday! I am gonna be jonesing for this all week!


----------



## ceeaton

Finally a nice day, with a little sun, minimal wind, time to get some charcoal going. Was planning to put on a hunk of beef (thawed 1.5 lb hunk) and flavor it up before I sauteed in a pan and added some taco seasoning for taco night tomorrow night (if that is allowed on a Wednesday), then do burgers and dogs when the older two got home from their track meet. "Bing", around 4:50 pm the youngest son said "probably time to leave and get us". Needless to say, he was done, but my daughter usually is in the last event in any meet (plus they can't leave early), so we got home around 6:10 pm. Should of brought a book. Opened the air vents on the kettle grill and threw the hunk of meat back on. Changed my youngest diabetics site, threw the tater tots in, and threw a frozen burger on for me (and a Nittany Lion frank on for the youngest daughter). Finally ate around 7 pm. Converted my burger into a grinder since I had a nice hoagie roll left from the other night. Added some provolone cheese, dill pickles and some lettuce, along with some steak sauce. Very good, served with Yuengling Traditional Lager.


----------



## sour_grapes

My DW procured some really fine-looking flounder filets. (Fine in both senses, and I accordingly managed to butcher.) I made a _meuniere_ prep for these (dredged in flour, sautee in butter, then made a butter/lemon/chopped parsley sauce to pour over everything). It was delicious, but these guys just about fell apart upon sauteeing. They were soooo delicate I could barely flip 'em without making a hash out of it. How does anyone deal with thin flounder filets? If you have any tips, throw 'em my way.
I had a side of seafood risotto (with ho-made crab stock). I also made a dish of sauteed/slightly caramelized fennel and onions, with chopped scallions and lots of cilantro. This dish turned out to be the star of the show, overshadowing my pathetic flounder effort. Also had a salad of spring greens with ho-made lemon/oil vinaigrette. 
Washed down with a Chard with a good name; do you suppose it was oaked and MLFed?  (It wasn't too much so, honestly. It could have dialed it up a bit, IMHO.)


----------



## JohnT

I do not cook flounder in a pan for just that reason. I bake them so that I do not have to flip.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> It was delicious, but these guys just about fell apart upon sauteeing. They were soooo delicate I could barely flip 'em without making a hash out of it. How does anyone deal with thin flounder filets? If you have any tips, throw 'em my way.


The kids love fried fish, so I make up a wash of egg and half'n-half, dredge in GF baking flour, wash, dredge in GF bread crumbs (usually seasoned w/Italian seasoning and Parmesan). But that adds a few more calories with the oil (I usually use canola oil @ 380*F). I try and get a nice crust on the first side to help it hold together, then flip, go get the plate with the towels to absorb the oil, and plate it rather quickly. I think it kinda gets more done than it should, but the kids like it, it isn't oily in the least, and it gives them a serving fish for the week. Diet diversity is a good thing. Only bad thing is that I have to go soap up my glasses to get the grease to release.


----------



## sour_grapes

Thanks, Craig and John. Will try those tips!

Tonight was a rendition of Zuni Cafe's chicken. The idea here is that you take a small bird, salt it and air-dry the skin in the fridge for a day or three, then roast in HIGH heat to crisp it up. Very tasty. We came home late from work, so I had to rush it a bit, but it was ~okay. I also made roasted asparagus (EVOO, then added chervil and tarragon), and a modest version of "green cous-cous" (sauteed scallions, cous-cous, chicken stock, roasted pistachios, lots of chopped cilantro).

The first picture is of the raw bird, coming out of the fridge after 2 days.


----------



## Monty Knapp

First day this year in the 70's, nice sunny day. Had to grill out. Hamburgers, cheese burgers, homemade brats, potato wedges and corn on the cob. AND a 10 year old bottle of Cabernet Sauvignon. My god!, was this wine good! Almost wish I'd saved it for a good steak.
Life is good!

Prep'ing baby back ribs for the smoker tomorrow!


----------



## JohnT

Monty Knapp said:


> Almost wish I'd saved it for a good steak.



A good wine can make a great meal out of Spam!!!!


----------



## Monty Knapp

Smoked a couple racks of baby back ribs. Six and a half hour process. Gone in 30 minutes.
Fell right off the bone.


----------



## Boatboy24

83 and sunny? Steak night. Sous vide for about two hours, then finished quickly over charcoal with a little pecan for some smoke. 'Gus marinated in EVOO, lemon juice and 'Todd's Dirt'; grilled and finished w/ EVOO and parmesan. Caesar salad and rosemary fries.


----------



## sour_grapes

Totally jealous, BBoy!

This was actually last night, but my DW made a very nice weekday meal. I am a little squishy on the details, as I had nothing to do with it. This was monkfish that was coated with mustard and butter, then crusted with crushed peppercorns, fennel seeds, and salt, then roasted on high heat. Served with roasted broccoli and garlic (with EVOO, natch), and a baked redskin 'tater. Thank you, Mrs. Grapes! (Tonight was leftovers, not worth describing.)


----------



## JamesGrape

Wife is making pasta and a huckleberry/apple pie. Decanting Amerone for 2 hours get ready.


----------



## JamesGrape

I am a very lucky man.


----------



## JamesGrape

I just noticed the neck label is crooked on the Amerone - hope its real, lol. I’ll report after dinner


----------



## geek

Thus must be a 24oz rib-eye.
Delicious!!!


----------



## JamesGrape

Newbie Amarone report: it’s definitely the real deal. We drank 1/2 the bottle between 1 and 2 hours after opening and decanting. When I sampled the aroma from the decanter I didn’t think I would like the wine, but I was wrong. The dominant aroma was alcohol, but with a hard-to-detect and undefinable lushness underneath - wet leather is the closest I can come to a description.

Mouthfeel was great - very lush. After swallowing an alcohol burn appeared that lasted about 5 seconds - then you are ready for more and wanting it. There was nothing that made me feel I had enough, or that the natural diuretic effect of alcohol was drying me out.

After 2-1/2 hours of decanting, the alcohol aroma subsided and my wife said she detected a faint floral aroma like rose - but it was still hard to pull out of the overall lushness. I thought I could detect a hint of tobacco, but it was hard to distinguish. The alcohol burn on the sides of my tounge changed to a tartness at the back of my tongue. My wife said the alcohol burn subsided for her before it did for me. Different palates - hers is better then mine. She really liked the wine and described it as soft and lush. I read that Amerone can be aged for 20-30 plus years. I think we will make some and put it away for aging.

The biggest takeaway for me was that with this Amerone I spent a very enjoyable two plus hours sipping wine and talking over dinner and desert with my wife. And the wine was quite good, too


----------



## sour_grapes

We had the same crappy weather that 2/3 of the country did. In our neck of the woods, it took the form of 12 hours of rain, followed by 24 hours and counting of continuous snow/sleet/graupel/freezing rain. Yuk. This is “heart attack snow” — heavy and wet. 
This made me want one last wintry, comfort-food meal. I scored some Mike-appoved Woo-Hoo chuck eye steaks for small money. Turned those into a boeuf bourgignon dish, with Bogle Merlot (my standard cooking red wine), caramelized onions, carrots, mushrooms, garlic, ho-made beef stock, fresh thyme, etc. This was served over frilly pasta, and paired with green beans that were baked with sauteed shallots, fresh rosemary, roasted pine nuts, and ho-made chicken stock. DW made up some garlic bread with smoked paprika for a kick.


----------



## geek

Nice grilled salmon and veggies at the Italian restaurant in the resort.


----------



## JohnT

Well, I finally gave that Ragu recipe a try.

I went with spiral pasta. I like this shape as it really holds the sauce.

The pic was an afterthought. It may not look too pretty, but I got to tell you that it was fantastic.

Thanks for the recipe guys!


----------



## ceeaton

Some food images from this past weekend at our cabin. My two brothers and a sister-in-law, and me, so I could take pictures.

Pulled pork smoke cooking:


Pulled pork second cooking:


Pork spare ribs, beef long and short ribs:


New tent in case it rains:


Deep fried fries (brother got a new fryer):


Fried chicken wings:


Wet chicken wings:


Hunk of brown trout (as large as a small Atlantic salmon):


The only weekend sighting of a green vegetable (other than the hops to make the beer):


----------



## geek

Churrascos, excelente!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Busy night in the kitchen. We decided to make 2 veggies a night instead of 1, so tonight I made Brussels sprouts (roasted in EVOO, then topped with shredded manchego cheese) and escarole (sauteed with ~4 cloves of garlic + EVOO, then braised in sherry, with a kick of cayenne). In addition, I picked up some Mike-approved Woo-Hoo mushrooms, _viz_., King Trumpet 'shrooms. I wound up just half frying, half roasting these. Not too shabby, but I think I could have done a lot better with them if I had given it enough attention. In a last-minute decision, I also made some orzo with some ho-made chicken stock, thyme, lemon, parsley, and parmigiano-reggiano. Finally, the star was a modified version of chicken parmesan. I made a tomato sauce from crushed 'maters, seasoned with herbs, sauteed onions and LOTS of Vitamin G. This was to use up an already roasted breast, so I did not bread and fry it. Rather, I put some sauce under it, and on top, then covered this with smoked mozzarella. Washed all of this down with my penultimate Viognier/Pinot Gris blend from last year.


----------



## sour_grapes

The featured two veggies tonight were: a simple broiled asparagus with Balsamic vinegar (red), and a reprise of a dish I made for the first time about a week ago, viz., caramelized fennel and onions, then braised in ho-made chicken stock, and then combined with lots of cilantro, chopped roasted pistachios, and chopped scallions. Once again, this was a highlight. We also had leftover seafood risotto. The main dish was shrimp, but I screwed it up a bit, sadly. I took a minced shallot and reduced it in vinegar (white Balsamic + sherry), then added LOTS of butter (1 stick) and a bunch of chopped fresh tarragon. This is similar to how you start to make a Bearnaise sauce. The butter stayed nicely emulsified -- I wonder if the acid helps keep it from separating? I then dumped my raw, peeled, deveined Jumbo Gulf shrimp (bought from @jamesngalveston's company) into this buttery goodness. I then broiled the mix until a bit browned. There is where I screwed up. It turned out a bit overdone -- I should have gone maybe 3/4 the time I did.


----------



## geek

And some of you said that I cook for an army [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## sour_grapes

The wife is out of town, so WE ARE BATCH-ING IT, BABY! Tonight's fare was a _thick_ bone-in rib pork chop (dry-brined and pan-fried in butter); a mushroom/onion/garlic/thyme compote for the chop; mustard greens (blanched, then sauteed); diced potatoes, fried up in EVOO. Not my best effort ever, but nice, simple, sturdy fare. I enjoyed a Left-Hand Nitro Milk Stout while cooking, and washed down dinner with my WE Eclipse Nebbiolo.


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice chops, Paul. And nice beer too.


----------



## JohnT

I am thinking of either chicken parm or chicken/mushroom picata this weekend.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> I am thinking of either chicken parm or chicken/mushroom picata this weekend.



Go with the piccata, John. I just had parm the other day.


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> Go with the piccata, John. I just had parm the other day.



OK, Piccata it is!


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night, and only me and the two youngest around. Oldest daughter at an invitational track meet, wifey celebrating her 50th with a girl friend at a bar, you see where we (I) rate. Boy wanted some taco meat, which I obligated, two burgers on some charcoal, then cut up and ho-made taco seasoning added (GF). Youngest wanted a cheese pizza, so made some pizza dough and spit it in half, some for her pizza, some for MINE. Ended up making a pulled chicken grilled pizza, very yummy!



Also went to BJs and bought a pack of nice strip steaks. About 1" thick and only $7.99/lb (Just under a pound a piece). Will do them and some twice baked taters on Sunday, since boy and wifey have to attend some sort of "History Bee" down in Bal-ti-more tomorrow. Nice to know someone in the family inherited my smarts.


----------



## Monty Knapp

Made some homemade bread to go with dinner tonight.
Rosemary and garlic with mozzarella and parmesean cheese.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight, we enjoyed the world's smallest pork shoulder (~2 lbs). I seasoned this with fresh thyme, rosemary, and garlic, and roasted it at low temp (~250F) for ~5 hours, then finished it hotter later (as described below). I was working around other obligations in late afternoon, but wanted to cook the shoulder low-and-slow, too. So, in the first session with the pork, I roasted it, some artichokes, and cooked up some beans (legumes) that I started soaking last night. I also roasted a Delicata squash, and also reduced some grape tomatoes to "sundried" (i.e., oven-dried) tomatoes. Then I just turned everything off while tending to the other obligations. Afterwards, I took everything out of the oven, then cranked up the heat to 450F; I then roasted broccoli, put a bark on the pork shoulder, browned up the Delicata, and roasted its seeds into deliciousness. Some lemon juice and garlic rounded out the broccoli, and (at my DW's suggestion) added _chimichurri _seasonings to the beans (parsley, oregano, garlic, salt, marjoram). This was all washed down with my more recent (~2 yrs) CC Red Mountain Cab. No one complained!


----------



## Boatboy24

"Roadside" chicken, salad, and some rice pilaf. I was out of my 'go-to for chicken' apple wood and used pecan instead. I have to say, it was probably the best Roadside I've done.


----------



## JohnT

In ancient times, when I was in college (we has to take notes with a chisel and stone slab) there was this pizzeria in Hoboken NJ. It was famous for its HUGE slices. The slices were so big that only two slices would fit into a standard pizza box.

Well, on Saturday I found myself in Hoboken and was truly shocked to see that the place was still there! 

Forgetting how big the slices were, I ordered two with sausage. What was I thinking?? I could barely eat just one.

Best pizza ever! Those poor folks out in Chicago have no idea what they are missing! 

Here is a pic. I included a beer and a cell phone to show scale..


----------



## sour_grapes

That's downright Brobdingnagian!


----------



## JohnT

After pizza, and some errands, we ended up at a micro distillery in Jersey City.

The place was situated amongst torn down and dilapidated industrial buildings. I had my doubts about the place until we went inside. The place was amazingly appointed. You would swear that it was the lobby of a posh Manhattan hotel. 

Anyway, after a tour of the place (see pick 2) and doing some sampling, we really needed to get some food in us. As luck would have it, there was a food truck right out in front of the place that made gourmet meatballs. I had the pork/tai sandwich with sriracha, jalapenos, pickled carrots, and cilantro. Spicy bat wonderful (see pick 1)




)..


----------



## geek

Pork chops, the wife seasoned too many pieces so I’m doing my best with a two zone trick.


----------



## geek

Came out real good


----------



## ibglowin

Feeding "Varis's Army" once again I see........ LOL



geek said:


> Pork chops, the wife seasoned too many pieces so I’m doing my best with a two zone trick.


----------



## geek

ehhhhh


----------



## ceeaton

Beautiful day yesterday and today as well (rain for the next two days, darn). Worked in the yard till it hurt and fired up the kettle grill to do the almost 1 lb a piece strip steaks. Turned out well, though I had the final temp at 153*F, thought they'd be more well done (not for me, but the birthday girl likes them medium well to well done). These look a bit more like medium to me, but very tender and there was nearly 3/4 of a steak left (4 steaks for 5 people). Served with twice baked taters and some corn on the cob (I think from Florida). No one worked on the leftover steak for lunch today, so I can see a steak wrap for lunch tomorrow, yum!


----------



## ibglowin

As of today you now need 24 steaks cooking on the grill to qualify to post on the "what's for dinner" thread....... LOL



ceeaton said:


> These look a bit more like medium to me, but very tender and there was nearly 3/4 of a steak left (4 steaks for 5 people).


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> As of today you now need 24 steaks cooking on the grill to qualify to post on the "what's for dinner" thread....... LOL


Would a 10 lb minimum work as well?


----------



## sour_grapes

Got a late start, but here it is. A half of leftover roasted Delicata squash; braised Swiss Chard with onions, seasoned with marjoram and fennel; mushroom sauce with lots of Vitamin G and sherry; and a dry-brined chuck steak, seared and then topped with a tarragon compound butter.


----------



## ibglowin

Hmmmm........

Wonder if it burns? LOL


----------



## geek

Salmon and asparagus.


----------



## geek

Final product with potatoes, spinach, asparagus and salmon.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Final product with potatoes, spinach, asparagus and salmon.



Always a nice combination! Yum!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Always a nice combination! Yum!


And he only had to cook for a small crowd (of 10 it looks like)!


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, that was almost disappointing after that last pic of half a pig o pork chops! LOL 



ceeaton said:


> And he only had to cook for a small crowd (of 10 it looks like)!


----------



## sour_grapes

A little while ago, I complained/confessed to making a real hash out of some very nice flounder filets. They were so delicate that they fell apart. I go some guidance from @JohnT and @ceeaton :



JohnT said:


> I do not cook flounder in a pan for just that reason. I bake them so that I do not have to flip.





ceeaton said:


> I make up a wash of egg and half'n-half, dredge in GF baking flour, wash, dredge in GF bread crumbs (usually seasoned w/Italian seasoning and Parmesan). But that adds a few more calories with the oil (I usually use canola oil @ 380*F).



Well, I tried baking, and it worked out fairly well. I buttered a cookie sheet, put the delicate filets on it, then topped with a mixture of Asiago cheese, bread crumbs, and butter. I baked this at 420F for ~12 mins., and it worked out nicely. Still delicate, but I could transfer to plates without shredding it! (The baking-sheet shot was before dinner; the fish hadn't begin cooking yet !)

I also made roasted green cauliflower (which no longer looked green at the end), slathered with butter and seasoned with garlic and cumin; also made that fennel/onion dish I have been talking up recently: sauteed/caramelized fresh fennel and onion, add garlic, and braised in ho-made chicken stock. Finally, made some pearl (or Israeli) cous-cous seasoned with the fennel fronds. Life is pretty good!


----------



## ibglowin

Off today and decided to try my hand at a "poor man's brisket" aka chuck roast. Supposed to be very flavorable and tender like a brisket. Smith's had them on sale last week for $2.99lb in the family pack which is pretty good deal. Cooking the same way using the same seasonings. Will wrap at 165 and then cook until internal temp ~203F. Some people make burnt ends of the whole thing. Guess we will see.


----------



## geek

Send me your address Mike....LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Won't be nothing left by the time you get here! LOL

Getting close to wrapping time........






geek said:


> Send me your address Mike....LOL


----------



## GreginND

Taco fixings. Yum.


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> Off today and decided to try my hand at a "poor man's brisket" aka chuck roast. Supposed to be very flavorable and tender like a brisket. Smith's had them on sale last week for $2.99lb in the family pack which is pretty good deal. Cooking the same way using the same seasonings. Will wrap at 165 and then cook until internal temp ~203F. Some people make burnt ends of the whole thing. Guess we will see.
> 
> View attachment 48334


I read this to my wife and she reminded me that we had the last two chuck roasts from the half beef we got last year still in the freezer. Guess what we are going to have on Sunday. They are thawing nicely now.


----------



## ibglowin

They turned out amazing. Tender, juicy and they were done in ~7 hours vs 10-12 hour cook on a brisket. The wrap is the secret I think.


----------



## geek

Want to try that on the Weber charcoal kettle


----------



## ibglowin

Should work as long as you do indirect heat and keep it moist. I use aluminum pan on my long cooks and spritz with apple juice as well. especially when I wrap. You want that steam to help break down the fats in the meat.



geek said:


> Want to try that on the Weber charcoal kettle


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Want to try that on the Weber charcoal kettle


Here's an example: 

Only thing I do different, is I control the heat with the bottom vents and leave the top open 100%. A "snake" for me, 1/2 way around the grill lasts at least 6 hours. If it's really windy I try and protect the grill from the direct wind or I have trouble maintaining the 225*F temp I'm looking for. I use the Kingsford professional briquets, they seem to burn really well and don't leave a bunch of ash. The normal Kingsford leaves some unburnt briquets, not a biggie, you can use them during another cooking session.

Edit: also another nice link, (https://www.grillbeast.com/blog/gri...ing-the-minion-and-snake-methods-for-smoking/) has the minion method in there as well. Though I used the minion method with some Royal Oak charcoal once, and it didn't turn out very well. I stick to one of the Kingsford brands at this point (just not the one laced with starter fluid).


----------



## sour_grapes

It worked out pretty nicely tonight, and even came together quickly. I microwaved two ears of corn, then broiled them to give a little char. I cut those kernels off the cob, then sauteed them with lots of butter, garlic, and a chopped scallion, seasoned with lots of cumin. Also served this with leftovers of the caramelized fennel & onion dish I described the other day. I made some asparagus that I won't be able to repeat -- I broiled it in olive oil, and seasoned it with a spice mix with truffles and savory herbs I got in Italy, topped with Asiago cheese, and wetted with white Balsamic vinegar. Finally, the protein: I marinated the swordfish in soy sauce, lime juice, and fresh garlic. Then I threw that into a heated pan with foaming butter, and broiled it. I was a little worried I may have overcooked it, but I did in fact catch it in time. Served with a little sourdough bread, it was all lovely. Washed it down with a cheap, delicious Bogle Chardonnay.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Here's an example:
> 
> Only thing I do different, is I control the heat with the bottom vents and leave the top open 100%. A "snake" for me, 1/2 way around the grill lasts at least 6 hours. If it's really windy I try and protect the grill from the direct wind or I have trouble maintaining the 225*F temp I'm looking for. I use the Kingsford professional briquets, they seem to burn really well and don't leave a bunch of ash. The normal Kingsford leaves some unburnt briquets, not a biggie, you can use them during another cooking session.
> 
> Edit: also another nice link, (https://www.grillbeast.com/blog/gri...ing-the-minion-and-snake-methods-for-smoking/) has the minion method in there as well. Though I used the minion method with some Royal Oak charcoal once, and it didn't turn out very well. I stick to one of the Kingsford brands at this point (just not the one laced with starter fluid).




Thanks Craig, will watch those videos. Talking about charcoal, I ran out and need to get more, still go to Costco later today, they seem to carry Kingsford only if I remember.


----------



## ibglowin

Kingsford has expanded their lineup of specialty flavored charcoal's. They have a new Cherrywood out now. I really like this one as well.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Thanks Craig, will watch those videos. Talking about charcoal, I ran out and need to get more, still go to Costco later today, they seem to carry Kingsford only if I remember.



In 2-3 weeks, Lowes and Home Depot will have Kingsford at basically half off. 2, 20lb bags for ten bucks. I usually stock up at that time.


----------



## geek

Here’s what Costco has .


----------



## geek

Since I don’t have any I guess I’m buying the one at Costco


----------



## ceeaton

That's the same stuff I use (get it at BJs). Works really well for me. Here's a small piece of pork I did for pulled pork tomorrow (wifey wanted some shish kebabs tonight, so will warm up the pork for dinner tomorrow).


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Here’s what Costco has .
> 
> View attachment 48349
> 
> View attachment 48350



I'd say that's a pretty nice deal.


----------



## Boatboy24

Made some salsa verde chicken (https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a54637/grilled-salsa-verde-chicken-recipe/). Cooked it over Kingsford, no smoke wood. Really, really good, and had a bit of a bite. CotC, with butter, cumin and chili powder and some Spanish rice with black beans.


----------



## sour_grapes

Simple fare. I had a nice _thick_ pork rib chop in the freezer, so I pulled that out and thawed it this afternoon; pan-fried, seasoned with a little marjoram, and served with sauteed 'shrooms, onions, thyme, garlic, then all braised in ho-made chicken stock and sherry. Some baby bok choy made the ultimate sacrifice, were charred then braised, and a little simple white rice rounded things out.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Made some salsa verde chicken (https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a54637/grilled-salsa-verde-chicken-recipe/). Cooked it over Kingsford, no smoke wood. Really, really good, and had a bit of a bite. CotC, with butter, cumin and chili powder and some Spanish rice with black beans.



That looks damn fine!


----------



## Venatorscribe

Cold smoked salmon, salad and (take away) chips


----------



## JohnT

OK,

So now I feel totally emasculated! 

This is my BBQ last night. I was so proud of myself (grilling the first burgers of 2018). Then, I saw your posts.


----------



## GreginND

This Chana masala sure hit the spot last night.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I'd say that's a pretty nice deal.


That's the price I usually get at BJs. Occasionally they'll have a 2-3 dollar off coupon, which makes it a nice deal. Two bags usually last me about a month (I grill 3-4 times a week on average). Weather is supposed to be nice this week, so might hit 5 or 6 times. Guess I need another 30 pack 'o beer.


----------



## ibglowin

Leftover pasta with red sauce and Italian sausage!


----------



## sour_grapes

No pix, sorry to say. 
For one veggie, I made some roasted broccoli, then added lemon juice later. I started some hearty fava beans yesterday, then my DW took over (and damn near ruined them ), but then she pulled the fat out of the fire and crafted a nice bean puree with tahini, cumin, and unctuous fats. (She is a better cook than I am, but I have kind of muscled her out of the kitchen of late.) For another veggie, I reheated the charred/braised baby bok choy from the other day. However, the star of the show was some of those lamb shoulder-chops-that-are-practically-rib-chops I am always prattling on about. They were cut nice and thick this time, so I was able to get a nice crust on them while still keeping them medium rare. I also made a "Poor man's Bearnaise sauce." I cooked up shallots in vinegar and white wine, with tarragon, but then did NOT add the egg yolk. Rather, I just mounted half a stick of butter or so for a delicious topping for the lamb.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> That's the price I usually get at BJs. Occasionally they'll have a 2-3 dollar off coupon, which makes it a nice deal. Two bags usually last me about a month (I grill 3-4 times a week on average). Weather is supposed to be nice this week, so might hit 5 or 6 times. Guess I need another 30 pack 'o beer.



My first year with charcoal was last year and the 2 bags lasted for the year....lol


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> My first year with charcoal was last year and the 2 bags lasted for the year....lol



That'll change...


----------



## geek

Chicken fajitas.


----------



## Ajmassa

Sloppy joes and tator tots in the air fryer....it is what it is.


----------



## sour_grapes

In a rush tonight; menu items were good, but simple. I did smashed 'taters (simmered redskins, then smashed, then fried until crispy); Swiss Chard (sauteed with onions, seasoned with red pepper flakes and coriander, braised with ho-made chicken stock); some leftover baby bok choy charred and braised; and the star of the show, a nice, thick ribeye, dry-brined, seared in butter, then served with leftover buttter/vinegar/shallot sauce from last night, with some added fresh thyme to mix things up. All washed down with a bottle of my "meh" WE SI Australian Petit Verdot. It was "meh."


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

I had a lamb shank in the _sous vide_ hot tub for a coupla days, and we broke it out tonight. It was pretty "lamby" tasting (more later), and was definitely "fall-off-the-bone tender," as you can see below. I also made a mushroom/leek/thyme/garlic compote to go on the lamb; I put the lamb juices from the _sous vide_ bag into this, and it tasted, well, pretty dang lamby/gamey. So I decided to redirect the taste profile a bit, and used quite a bit of smoked paprika in the compote. This worked out well: when smothered with the compote, the lamb meat and sauce all gelled nicely and tasted like a smoked dish. 
I made roasted artichoke halves, and roasted asparagus with Asiago cheese topping. Finally, I also made orzo (i.e., small pasta grains) in a risotto style (with shallots, sherry, and ho-made chicken stock), and then added lots of grated Asiago cheese and minced parsley. 

This was all washed down with a 4-yr old CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I had a lamb shank in the _sous vide_ hot tub for a coupla days, and we broke it out tonight. It was pretty "lamby" tasting (more later), and was definitely "fall-off-the-bone tender," as you can see below. I also made a mushroom/leek/thyme/garlic compote to go on the lamb; I put the lamb juices from the _sous vide_ bag into this, and it tasted, well, pretty dang lamby/gamey. So I decided to redirect the taste profile a bit, and used quite a bit of smoked paprika in the compote. This worked out well: when smothered with the compote, the lamb meat and sauce all gelled nicely and tasted like a smoked dish.
> I made roasted artichoke halves, and roasted asparagus with Asiago cheese topping. Finally, I also made orzo (i.e., small pasta grains) in a risotto style (with shallots, sherry, and ho-made chicken stock), and then added lots of grated Asiago cheese and minced parsley.
> 
> This was all washed down with a 4-yr old CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo.


----------



## geek

I think we need to name Paul the Lamb-man


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> I think we need to name Paul the Lamb-man



Suits me fine! 

We eat a lot of lamb for a coupla-tree reasons. I have ready access to high-quality lamb via one of my local grocery stores (small, independent chain). Secondly, we love its flavor! (Whereas I said that the shank above was a bit too lamby for my tastes, my DW loved it.) And last, the lamb I get is raised largely on pasture, so you get higher omega-3's. (I generally cannot get myself to pay the extra dosh for grass-fed beef, at least not on a regular basis.)


----------



## ceeaton

I wish the rest of my family liked lamb. My Mom would make it about once every month, it was an event in our house growing up (loved the brown gravy she made from the juice and burnt garlic she coated it with, and the garlicy taters, with enough garlic to make any vampires take notice).


----------



## sour_grapes

Speaking of omega-3's, it was salmon night! I very much prefer salmon steaks to filets, as then I have a fighting chance of not overcooking them, and cooking them fairly evenly. Marinated in soy/lime, then set into a hot pan to broil for a few minutes/side. Came out med. rare, like she ordered.  This was topped by a mango/tomato salsa with jalapenos that my DW picked up. Rounded this out with some of that leftover orzo from upthread, and some lacinato kale braised with ho-made chicken stock and seasoned with ground fennel and cardamom (which I thought might go okay with the salsa, and it worked out pretty good). Also had leftover roasted artichoke half from the other night, and all washed down with some WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir.


----------



## Boatboy24

Steak night (and chicken for my oldest, who suddenly doesn't eat steak). A few hours in the SV, followed by a rub of MSS for the steak and some Stubbs chicken rub on the BSBs. Broccolini and oven fries on the side.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Oh why not, especially today! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

Yesterday, spring/summer arrived! We decided to cook out (grill) for the first time of the season. Marinated some boneless, skinless Chx thighs in soy, sesame, and garlic, then grilled. Sauteed some baby Brussels sprouts with bacon, and served with some bread laden with lots of cheese. We decided this was enough for a unexpectedly warm Friday. Broke out a chilled, cheap bottle of WA state Chardonnay to make everything better!


----------



## geek

Empanadas, some with meat, others with cheese and some with shrimp.


----------



## ceeaton

DIdn't rain much yesterday, so got a lot of rototilling done while the WSM Bullet was working. Had set up a snake of charcoal just before I had to go pickup my daughter from her SAT test, when I came back I realized that vent control is needed when using that method in the bullet. My temps were ~350*F and the ribs and turkey breast were almost finished, so cooled it down to ~210*F and let it hang out and cook slower for another three hours. Ribs turned out incredibly tender and had a bacon-like flavor to them, the wife and kids loved them.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Ribs turned out incredibly tender and had a bacon-like flavor to them....



Smithfield brand, by chance? Their (and other 'big' brands) ribs are packed in a 'solution' and basically become cured. To me they taste very hammy.


----------



## Boatboy24

Carne asada and chicken tacos tonight. Cinco de Mayo being yesterday, we're having Taco Tuesday twice this week - neither one on a Tuesday.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Smithfield brand, by chance? Their (and other 'big' brands) ribs are packed in a 'solution' and basically become cured. To me they taste very hammy.


They were a field of some sort, not sure if it was Smithfield or Hatfield. Ham, bacon, it's all good. Pork fat is one of life's essential nutrients. Smoked pork fat will assure you of a long and happy life, much like dry red wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> not sure if it was Smithfield or Hatfield.


Do you think it was the real McCoy?


----------



## sour_grapes

THE SNAKE! Craig (and his youtube links) taught me about the snake, and I found (a modicum of) success the first time out! It was also ribs for us. I set up a snake on my weber, and it worked. I held it right about 250F for nearly 4 hours without much fuss (and I used some leftover, used-up oak cubes from wine kits for smoke). It was quite nice, although not really fall-off-the-bone tender. (For this, I blame only my late start; should have gotten it on a few hours earlier). Also cooked some corn on the grill, cut it off the cob, and seasoned with butter/garlic/cumin; beans with onions and smoked paprika; and collard greens with onions braised in ho-made chicken stock. Washed down with a WTSO find, and old-vines Garnacha from Spain.

Speaking of snakes, our dinner guest had just returned from a trip to Indonesia. Late one afternoon, as they were preparing to call it a night, a 7-foot snake slithered across the road, made a beeline for their cabin, and settled underneath it. They called the management and asked if they could be moved to a different cabin, but none were available. They call this "The Night of No Sleep."


----------



## ibglowin

Did you wrap in foil?




sour_grapes said:


> I set up a snake on my weber, and it worked. I held it right about 250F for nearly 4 hours without much fuss (and I used some leftover, used-up oak cubes from wine kits for smoke). It was quite nice, although not really fall-off-the-bone tender. (For this, I blame only my late start; should have gotten it on a few hours earlier).


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Did you wrap in foil?



I did not. I had vague plans to, but life got in the way! What is your preferred protocol?


----------



## JohnT

Grilled skinless, boneless chicken thighs with a spicy Asian glaze. Had it with simple buttered noodles and washed it down with one of my best (a 2014 Chilean Cab). yummy! 





For the glaze...

Equal parts sriracha, honey, and Soy Sauce. Then added about 6 cloves of garlic, a splash of red wine vinegar, and a generous amount of black pepper. I trimmed the fat off of the thighs, then marinated them for 24 hours. 

Simple, easy, and some of the best chicken I ever had!!!


----------



## ibglowin

For BB's I do a modified version of the 3-2-1 method you hear about all the time and they have been turning out PDG if I do say so myself. 

2 hours on the grill (1 hour each side) then wrap in foil for 2 hours, (this is what makes them fall off the bone tender) and then unwrap for the last hour to tighten up the bark. They may only need 15-30 mins more depending on how hot your fire is so no need to cook any longer than to tighten as they are more than done (tender wise) when they come out of the foil. Also I spritz apple juice on them about every hour or so to keep moist and especially spritz hard when they go in the foil to make more steam. Since I have a two tier grill on my Kamado I put a pan of water on the lower grill for added moisture and to act as a heat deflector for the meat as well.



sour_grapes said:


> I did not. I had vague plans to, but life got in the way! What is your preferred protocol?


----------



## geek

This week I'm going to try that Mike, with the snake method on my charcoal.
We always like to buy the pre-seasoned ribs at Costco and wife always cook them in the oven, and they come out real good, but cannot wait to cook them outside.


----------



## ibglowin

Let me know what time dinner is!



geek said:


> This week I'm going to try that Mike, with the snake method on my charcoal.
> We always like to buy the pre-seasoned ribs at Costco and wife always cook them in the oven, and they come out real good, but cannot wait to cook them outside.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Let me know what time dinner is!



Coming in with your private jet?.... LOL


----------



## ibglowin

For some reason Southwest Airlines is having trouble filling seats these days and they are having some fantastic sales on airfare especially in the North East. I understand the window seat in aisle 14 is always open as well,



geek said:


> Coming in with your private jet?.... LOL


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> For BB's I do a modified version of the 3-2-1 method you hear about all the time and they have been turning out PDG if I do say so myself.
> 
> 2 hours on the grill (1 hour each side) then wrap in foil for 2 hours, (this is what makes them fall off the bone tender) and then unwrap for the last hour to tighten up the bark. They may only need 15-30 mins more depending on how hot your fire is so no need to cook any longer than to tighten as they are more than done (tender wise) when they come out of the foil. Also I spritz apple juice on them about every hour or so to keep moist and especially spritz hard when they go in the foil to make more steam. Since I have a two tier grill on my Kamado I put a pan of water on the lower grill for added moisture and to act as a heat deflector for the meat as well.


Yeah, I think the foil is the key step - I do 3 hours uncovered, two hours wrapped (add some apple juice or cider or apple cider vinegar with some water to the foil), then unwrap and finish with some sauce after they firm up a bit. The last batch I was in a hurry for at the end and firmed them on the grill (and had a fire on the dark end of the rack when I wasn't watching). Still want to do another batch on the WSM when I can be around to get the vents set correctly in the beginning. So far the kettle grill has been much easier to maintain a good temperature range (225-250).


----------



## ibglowin

I found that for the smaller BB's the 3-2-1 timeline was overcooking them on my Kamado grill. Switched to the 2-2-1 for BB's and they are perfect. Now if you are cooking the larger "country style ribs or St. Louis Style the 3-2-1 was definitely the way to go. YMMV as they say!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I found that for the smaller BB's the 3-2-1 timeline was overcooking them on my Kamado grill. Switched to the 2-2-1 for BB's and they are perfect. Now if you are cooking the larger "country style ribs or St. Louis Style the 3-2-1 was definitely the way to go. YMMV as they say!


Yes, I'm usually doing the larger St Louis cuts. If I do BB I need two racks, SLSR I only need one now that my oldest is no longer at home.


----------



## geek

ehmmm, trying to put a summary together for my next 'project' with the ribs....lol


----------



## geek

Hamburgers and hotdogs on the grill.


----------



## sour_grapes

I had some grass-fed beef shortribs to play with. DW is going on a business trip, so I decided to rush them and cook _sous vide_ for ~20 hours at 170F, instead of longer and cooler. They were still fall-off-the-bone tender, as you can see in the first picture! To go with the meat, I made _duxelles_ of 'shrooms, with a Bogle Merlot reduction along with shallots, thyme, and the juice of the short rib. Also, polenta, with lots of blue cheese crumbles. And a left-over grilled artichoke. Finally, I also made baby bok choy (charred, and braised in sherry and ho-made chicken stock, with marjoram, coriander, and ancho chile powder).


----------



## sour_grapes

We had a minor occasion to celebrate at the Grapes household, so I made a nice shrimp and pasta dish. I usually get my shrimp from @jamesngalveston's company, but I am out of those Gulf shrimp, so it was generic 30-count shrimp for me tonight. I sauteed them HARD for a few minutes in a smoking wok. I removed the shrimp, then cooled the wok a bit and cooked diced 'shroooms and shallots. Added some garlic and seasonings, and diced preserved lemons. then cooled things down with sherry. I added the shrimp back in, just heated it through, added lots of fresh basil shreds, then set aside. Meanwhile, I made sauteed endive, with lots of garlic and EVOO, then braised in sherry at the end. I served the shrimp mixture over angel-hair pasta, and topped with shredded Asiago cheese (not shown). This was all washed down with a cheap Bogle chardonnay, which is well worth its small cost.


----------



## Boatboy24

@sour_grapes : is that a cast iron wok?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> @sour_grapes : is that a cast iron wok?



No, it is so-called hammered steel. It was a VERY cheap wok; I don't really recall because I've had it for ~25 years, but it was maybe $15? But it works very well and I like it. The thing that makes me laugh was it was obviously just a pressed steel wok, and then someone hammered on it for about 2 minutes to make some impressions on it! Too funny. 

One thing that is nice is that my stovetop has cast-iron grates that can be removed, revealing a bowl-shaped burner that is awesome for a wok.


----------



## geek

More


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> No, it is so-called hammered steel. It was a VERY cheap wok; I don't really recall because I've had it for ~25 years, but it was maybe $15? But it works very well and I like it. The thing that makes me laugh was it was obviously just a pressed steel wok, and then someone hammered on it for about 2 minutes to make some impressions on it! Too funny.
> 
> One thing that is nice is that my stovetop has cast-iron grates that can be removed, revealing a bowl-shaped burner that is awesome for a wok.


I had to get rid of my nice steel wok (my Mom got it for me when I moved out of the house, thinking she really was happy when I did). Got rid of it when we bought a ceramic top stove, wasn't really recommended for it. I have an electric one now that has a mind of it's own, at least it is on "high heat" all the time. Cooks nice but isn't as big as the 'ol steel wok.


----------



## geek

St Luis ribs but done inside with oven.


----------



## geek

Which one would you pick?


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> Which one would you pick?



If I believed that the pics were a true representation of the product, I'd pick the strip. The ribeyes that are depicted have very little spinalis (the strip of fat marbled meat that surrounds the leaner core), which is my favorite part of the ribeye and has most of the flavor in the cut. Might just by the lobster tails since I'm not a big strip fan.......................


----------



## ibglowin

Ribeye hands down the better cut of the two. More $$ but worth it. I would rather have a Tri Tip than a NY Strip steak any day of the week.



geek said:


> Which one would you pick?


----------



## geek

Although I really like the ribeye, the strip steak at that price is tempting....lol
I agree with your comments John about the rib-eye.

I will ask the wife to go check it out, I think rib-eye is in for tomorrow.
I'd say though, that the rib-eye at Costco is right now $8.99/lb (I think?, need to check, it may be $7.99/lb) and it is gorgeous looking


----------



## sour_grapes

Ribeye ribeye ribeye. No bout adout it!


----------



## Johnd

Find some ribeyes at that price that look like this, and you're in business!!!!!


----------



## geek

Wife sent this from the supermarket.


----------



## ibglowin

Get thee to Costco LOL



geek said:


> Wife sent this from the supermarket.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Get thee to Costco LOL



I think the rib-eye from Costco has an edge in quality, no doubts, better marble. But I'm going to try these from the other supermarket


----------



## JamesGrape

Huckleberry Apple pie. My wife made one for me tonite, and others for get togethers for upcoming high school graduations. I am a lucky man.


----------



## sour_grapes

Sorry for all the pix -- couldn't leave any out! 
We recently bought a bunch of grass-fed beef from a local rancher, and tonight was our first steak from this batch. Check out how red that NY Strip is! (But little marbling, _quel domage_). I dry-brined it and seared it in butter. It was accompanied by roasted artichokes (EVOO and lemon); braised lacinato kale (onions, red pepper, chicken stock, marjoram); and twice-baked russet potatoes (fontina cheese, co-jack cheese, sour cream, milk). This was all washed down with the dregs of yesterday's WE Eclipse OVZ, and some WE Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot. The latter was better than the former!


----------



## geek

Something is in the works for lunch...


----------



## ceeaton

@JohnT's truck must have taken a wrong turn and ended up in my area. Beef tenderloin for $5.99/lb, this one is just under 6 lbs. The possibilities are endless, though if I'm stingy I can make 3 meals out of it (Five people, youngest daughter doesn't eat much). Now I'm sure Varis would have to buy two more of these to satisfy his clan!  Of course I had already bought a bottom round roast that was rubbed last night, so the tenderloin will just have to wait (the sell by date is May 27th, so I'm good for a while)!


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

Varis, you are doing great!  Those steaks looks delectable!


----------



## geek

Not to brag from this rookie, but that, I think came out great, tender, medium well (yeah, I switched gears from liking well done in the past to now medium well.....lol).
But in all, very juice and tender, and flavorful..!!

Learning a lot from y'all gurus...LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

More of those famous lamb rib/shoulder chops tonight! Brined, seared, then seasoned only with fennel, garlic powder, and black pepper. Combo was actually very nice. Also, leftover polenta and blue cheese, and leftover roast artichoke halves. Rounded out with Swiss chard (onions, EVOO, coriander). All washed down with the 2nd half of the WE Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot.


----------



## ceeaton

Never posted yesterdays bottom round roast. Turned out really nice as usual...First image is searing it, second image is of the leftovers (diced some up with red peppers and some provolone for an omelette this morning).


----------



## ceeaton

Gave wifey the option of picking the dinner menu tonight. She's not my Mom, but she's a heck of a Mom, if I say so myself. She picked chicken fajitas and corn.

Third image is of a two chile salsa, not tomatoes but rehydrated chiles (ancho and chipotle), charred red onion, green, red and jalapeno peppers, some fresh cilantro and garlic, then more garlic. Made a nice dressing for the fajita.


----------



## Boatboy24

Damn, Craig! The fajitas and salsa look great. Bottom round ain't too shabby either. You had a good weekend.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Damn, Craig! The fajitas and salsa look great. Bottom round ain't too shabby either. You had a good weekend.


For as rainy as it was, it worked out well. Nice to have a covered porch to fire the grill up on!


----------



## JohnT

Folks,

This was a crazy weekend. Had some old friends from my high school days visiting. We all eventually went out to Arthur's Tavern for old time sake. We used to hit this place all the time when we were kids. Happy to report that the place and quality of the food has not changed a bit (although the prices sure have changed).

Arthur's is famous for steak. They do offer just a few other things (for any PITA picky eaters that might stroll in) but really they mostly sell 24 ounce Delmonico steaks. For the truly hungry, they also offer the 48 ounce as well. 

Every table has a bucket of the most wonderful pickles you every tasted! They are free and unlimited. I think I was crunching on my first one even before my butt hit the chair. 

We all went for the 24 ounce steaks. Came with home fries and a pickled cherry pepper. The steak was so tender the I could actually pull it apart with a fork (no knife required). Had a nice pint of Guinness to wash it down.

Also had carrot cake and coffee for dessert. 

I do not think that I will eat again for a week!


Here are the pickles. I could eat about a thousand of them. Soooooo Yummy!







OK, Although all of your recent steak pictures look nice, It is time to show a real steak!! No some girly steak that is only 1 inch thick, but one that will make my heart "pump me up". The read spear means rare.




Funny, nobody ever asks for seconds! 


Best part of the meal was the carrot cake. You would think that you couldn't possible eat another morsel, but surprisingly we can!


----------



## sour_grapes

Finally, fired up the grill for a salmon steak! My DW scored a quite thick steak, maybe 1.5-1.75". I paired this with risotto, made with ho-made lobster stock seasoned with marjoram; and charred/braised baby bok choy. I also made steamed artichokes, and whipped up a butter/garlic/lemon/salt dipping sauce that upstaged everything else! 

The salmon was marinated in soy/lime, and then grilled on high heat for ~3 mins/side. Came out charred on the outside, and rare on the inside. It was just farmed atlantic salmon, but it was oleaginous and delectable. Really bite-by-bite delicious. But, as I implied above, I actually preferred the artichoke and dipping sauce!


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

Quick and easy. Purdue Shortcuts chicken, sautéed in EVOO with fresh garlic. Add some roasted red peppers and olives, then heat through. Toss with a bunch of chopped parsley and serve over Angel Hair pasta.


----------



## sour_grapes

Had a feast tonight. DW picked up a monkfish tail (aka "poor man's lobster"). I butterflied it, some S&P, then grilled it on moderate direct heat. This was smothered in a salsa made with ho-made preserved lemons, chopped olives, capers, parsley, and oregano. We had a side dish of mustard greens, (blanched, then mixed with sauteed shallots, white balsamic vinegar, and a bit of sugar to offset the bitterness). Another side dish was our reliable smashed ‘taters (simmered, flattened, then fried up crisp, seasoned with Montreal steak seasoning). Finally, we had this wonderful dish of fresh fennel and onions (sauteed in EVOO), then braised in chicken stock and sherry; let that boil off, then caramelize the veggies; when browned, add lots of cilantro and roasted pistachios. It is an outstanding combo.
My DW and I deemed this meal "restaurant worthy," which is the highest award level in the Grapes household!


----------



## geek

that looks appetizing and real good Paul.


----------



## ceeaton

I wasn't going to post this, as normally I'd be doing pizza on a Friday night (a.k.a. pizza night), but it just tasted too darn good to not mention. Took the afternoon off, sometimes you just need a break from the monotony, but more importantly I needed to do some wine work. (_Had part of a batch of Cab Franc start showing the tale tell signs of becoming red wine vinegar. I quickly tasted all of the aging wines, and fortunately that was the only one having an issue. Had an older bung that let too much O2 through, noticed some icebergs on the top of the wine, tasted it and, low and behold, Cab Franc vinegar. Also noticed that my Kmeta was from 8-2016 and I've heard that it can loose potency over time. Now, I'm actually thinking, since I screwed up so bad, to bottle some of it in some 375's and give it away as presents next Christmas, as it actually tastes really good, just not as a sippin' wine. Should add some character to any dish that needs some vinegar, for sure._)

Okay, back to dinner. Took some boneless pork ribs and marinated in some ho-made mojo (rub plus citrus). Started up the kettle grill and cooked low and slow till it reached about 165*F. Then made up a sauce using the rub plus the citrus and a lot of garlic, brought to a boil and cooled. Later slathered on the inside of the rolls before adding the insides for the sandwich. This was requested by my wife (in place of pizza) and since it was our anniversary yesterday, and she's letting me get away with lunch tomorrow at Longhorn Steak house, any reasonable request was gonna be met.


----------



## Boatboy24

Hit the easy button tonight. All I have to do is light the gasser and dodge raindrops.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Hit the easy button tonight. All I have to do is light the gasser and dodge raindrops.


Some days, easy is good! (Actually most days)

We actually were dry enough up here that I did the front and side lawn, which is good since we're supposed to get 2" of rain tonight and the lawn was reaching 7" in some parts...glad I haven't fertilized yet.


----------



## geek

Costco pizza.....


----------



## sour_grapes

Not my best effort. I found a @ibglowin Woo-Hoo special of 1.2 lbs of ground lamb. Not baaad! Tomorrow will be lamburgers with part of it, but what about tonight? I threw together a mushroom/lamb/shallots pasta dish, seasoned with lots of garlic, fresh thyme, fresh rosemary, and marjoram, and then saucified it with sour cream. Mixed it in with some Mafalda pasta (which I must admit is a shape I have never heard of before, so I posted a picture of it below). I also made broccoli rabe (or raab or rapini, if you prefer); I blanched it, then sauteed with EVOO and LOTS of garlic. I nearly blew it, as the pan went dry while I was working on the pasta dish, and I blackened some of the rabe. Fortunately, the line between awful rabe and yummy rabe is very broad and fuzzy, so it went down the hatch just fine.


----------



## ibglowin

Whoo Hoo is good if you don't tell SWMBO! LOL  

I have to remove or dispose of all whoo hoo evidence or said meal will not be consumed. I keep telling her she will not survive the coming zombie apocalypse but she says she doesn't wish to........ So guess I am on my own with the flesh eaters some day!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Whoo Hoo is good if you don't tell SWMBO! LOL
> 
> I have to remove or dispose of all whoo hoo evidence or said meal will not be consumed. I keep telling her she will not survive the coming zombie apocalypse but she says she doesn't wish to........ So guess I am on my own with the flesh eaters some day!



After I discovered "Woo-Hoo," I made several fine meals with the questionable gains. I later decided to have a frank talk with my DW: "Is this okay with you, or not?" Fortunately, my wife is a cheap-assed daughter-of-a-bitch  and she gave me her blessing. (Up to a point, I think.)


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> We actually were dry enough up here that I did the front and side lawn, which is good since we're supposed to get 2" of rain tonight and the lawn was reaching 7" in some parts...glad I haven't fertilized yet.



If I'm not mistaken, we're on our 8th straight day of rain. The last 4 have been pretty heavy.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, we're on our 8th straight day of rain. The last 4 have been pretty heavy.


The dryness lasted about 10 minutes after I got the front and side yards done. I can still see the tractor mud tracks where the water congregates before moving onto the neighbors yard. Definitely had a few inches of rain overnight, it's now slowing to a drop here and there, so I picked up some baby back ribs to do on the porch for my afternoon entertainment, after lunch at LongHorn with DW. She doesn't want to leave until 1 pm, I keep moving the time up, I got her to 12:30...she asked what the rush was and I showed her the ribs. She agreed an earlier lunch is in her best interest (she likes my ribs).

Since no one else posted, here's the ribs part way into the cook. Used some leftover mojo rub from the other night when I did the boneless rib meat for the Cubano sandwiches. About to wrap these and add some lime and orange juice, hopefully for some Cuban style ribs, if there is such a thing.


----------



## ibglowin

Costco find. Not exactly sure how to grill this...........

225F for maybe 6 hours?


----------



## stickman

I think I can handle it if you clip those claws.


----------



## ceeaton

I'm thinking low and slow, cut some slits for garlic, slather with some EVOO and rosemary. In other words treat it like lamb, that meat looks darker to me. Also on charcoal, minimal wood. Either mesquite or hickory. Oh and some dark gravy for the taters (your choice, just make sure they have some garlic in them).


----------



## sour_grapes

Hmmmm, Costco charging in Euros? That is less believable than those claws!


----------



## sour_grapes

The promised lamburgers tonight! Seasoned with marjoram and garlic powder, then grilled on the Weber, topped with melted goat-cheese Brie. (Had to match the ovine goodness of the lamburger with some hircine goodness of the Brie. [Or caprine, if you prefer that term.]) Served this on a slice of baguette. Also had some grill-roasted caps of portabella 'shrooms (soy and EVOO). One side was sauteed escarole with lots of EVOO and Vitamin G, while the other was carrots braised and glazed in butter and balsamic vinegar with whole cloves of garlic. This was all washed down with CC Showcase Yakima Cab-Shiraz.


----------



## geek

As I said before, you ARE the lam-boy..!! lol


----------



## ibglowin

You go together 
Like lamba lamba lamba ka dinga da dinga dong 
Remembered forever 
As shoo-bop sha wadda wadda yippity boom de boom........ 

LOL



sour_grapes said:


> The promised lamburgers tonight!


----------



## geek

Mike,

Take a look, this is a huge grill


----------



## geek

On sale.


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, I saw that at the Costco here in San Antonio a few days ago. It is a massive beautiful BEAST for sure. Looks to be bigger than 24" in diameter. KJ makes good stuff but man you could almost buy three of the Pit Boss K24" Kamado's for the same price. I liked the rotisserie option but again the price! Oy vey!



geek said:


> Mike,
> Take a look, this is a huge grill


----------



## ibglowin

Thats a great price on the Kingsford. Its plain vanilla charcoal which is why it cost so little. You can always use this as a starter base and add a wood chip/chunk on top for addition flavor as well. (pecan, hickory, apple) etc.


----------



## geek

The lump charcoal was $22 for 30lbs bag.
Never used or tried lump charcoal yet, maybe I should give that a try.


----------



## geek

Ribeye, broccoli, carrots.
Veggies not depicted on the picture [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

That KJ Lump Charcoal looks fantastic. Perfect for longer cooks. The briquettes are fine for burgers and steaks etc.


----------



## ceeaton

I use the briquettes in a snake formation and seem to be able to do nice long cooks, with minimal intervention. Put two or three hunks 'o wood along the way. And they definitely have less ash than the regular briquettes. I've had less luck with the lump charcoal (mostly Cowboy brand) as it is variable, sometimes it burns hot, sometimes it burns slower and lasts longer...just have to watch the grill/smoker more closely.

Pulled out the beef tenderloin today. Was bottling a batch of Pinot Noir, so ran out of time to do a roast, so cut off a 3 lb hunk and wrapped well and threw in the freezer for another time. Cut up some petite 1 1/2" thick fillets from the remaining part, served with twice baked taters my wife made and a salad. I pulled my steak off at 127*F and let it sit for about 20 minutes. If it was fish, it would have been classified as sushi, so I enjoyed it very much! Tender as can be, had a lump of hickory in when I started the briquettes, so just a smidgen of smokey goodness. Only seasoned with some kosher salt and pepper, very good dinner (and the sun came out today, the "cherry on the top" for me).


----------



## geek

Man, that was maybe the best ribeye I cooked so far, juice, medium well and flavorful.


----------



## geek

Ok question for you gurus, lol

I’m planning to have the boys soccer team come over for a farewell to a boy moving to FL, about 18 teenagers that usually like to devour lots if foods.

I’m thinking how I can handle this better on the charcoal grill if I’m cooking hamburgers and some hotdogs.
Best way to place the charcoals, to cook many burgers in one shot, how manage the safe zone and direct fire zone, etc.
Maybe charcoal in the middle and leave the outsides as the safe zone?

Would it be better cooking frozen burgers from Costco or that would be a sacrilege, lol, and instead I should go for the real deal and buy the patties and cook them.

Would you cook them direct fire or use a baking pan on the fire?

Suggestions please...


----------



## ceeaton

I'd personally put your two charcoal baskets on opposite sides (like how the directions show you to do it). Put the frozen Costco burgers in the middle and let them thaw for a few minutes with the lid on, then move them over the direct flame, but put the lid back on or you will have a raging inferno (you may anyway depending on the fat content of the frozen burgers). As they finish or flare up, move them back to the middle away from the heat. You should be able to get 10 or 12 burgers lined up the middle, once done put in a foil lasagna like pan and cover with foil. Either serve immediately, or just before serving throw them in the pan over the hot part of the grill to warm up a bit. You could also do some Italian sausages, or Chorizo type sausage before you do the burgers and keep them warm in a covered foil pan in the oven (as low as it will go).

The idea is to have a bunch of food ready all at once, if they have to wait they are teenagers and will bitch about it. Varis, you should be good at this since you normally cook enough food for a third world country's army.


----------



## geek

LOL, I knew that army comment was coming....LOL

Nah, not that much.

So you'd prefer frozen Costco burgers versus buying the fresh made patties?
I thought about putting a pan over the fire, but your method sounds good, the 2 charcoal basket on opposite sides, having the center of the grill as the "safe" zone.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> LOL, I knew that army comment was coming....LOL
> 
> Nah, not that much.
> 
> So you'd prefer frozen Costco burgers versus buying the fresh made patties?
> I thought about putting a pan over the fire, but your method sounds good, the 2 charcoal basket on opposite sides, having the center of the grill as the "safe" zone.


We wouldn't joke with you if we didn't love you, Varis!

I use that method all the time. Look up at my earlier post today with the fillet steaks. I seared them for a minute or two on each side, then put them back in the safe zone, turned them every 3 minutes or so, and every one loved them (though they like medium well, where I like "twitching", so I took mine off early).

Edit: and you might be able to get 14 burgers lined up the middle, you just need to rotate them every now and then so they all get done at the same time.


----------



## ibglowin

Ha ha! They don't care they are teenage boys and will eat most anything! Microwave the hot dogs if you want! LOL

The Costco frozen patties are good. Like Craig said have the mammal flesh cooked and ready to go when they arrive and they will be happy testosteronies!


----------



## ibglowin

Costco is all over the EU. That Euro price is the only believable thing in the photo.



sour_grapes said:


> Hmmmm, Costco charging in Euros? That is less believable than those claws!


----------



## Boatboy24

Had a good day at Costco on Friday. I picked up a 10lb pork belly to make some bacon (more pics later), some pre-rubbed St. Louis spares, and a cilantro/lime flank steak. We had the steak Friday and you've seen those pics. Today, I cooked the spares on the Performer - roughly 285 for about 2 hours, then about 1.5 hours in foil at roughly the same temps. Then about 30 minutes back on the Performer indirect while I did a couple small filets directly over the charcoal basket. All turned out great. I normally don't like to foil, but was short on time and it really helped. Also did some grilled broccolini and some 'tots. Ribs were sauced twice after foiling over about a 30 minute period w/ No. 5 sauce (homemade). I used the baskets on the Performer and a small chunk of cherry wood in each, with a mix of K and leftover Royal Oak. Delicious.

Ribs just out of the foil:








First coat of sauce on and filets on directly over the still hot basket. 






Ribs off and resting for a few minutes:






Broccolini on (bacon onion vinaigrette dressing as marinade/sauce)






Finally, plated up w/ some tater tots:






Good day of cooking, all on the Performer.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> On sale.
> 
> View attachment 48736



$9.99 for 2 20lb bags at Lowes right now. The Professional is nice stuff, but you can't beat the Memorial Day sales at Lowes and HD on the regular stuff.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> The lump charcoal was $22 for 30lbs bag.
> Never used or tried lump charcoal yet, maybe I should give that a try.



Go to Walmart and get some Royal Oak lump. Kingsford is nice (and I use it a lot), but lump is a whole different world.


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, no pix. We had many friends over for an event tonight, and I never even thought about taking a picture.

We decided to redo our will, 14 years after the last time. (Details are unimportant, but many things that we _thought_ were correct in the past would not have wound up going the way we thought they would have.)

Anyway, we had a party of 8 to enjoy witnessing our last will and testament, and to eat and drink!! We had some awesome cheese for starters. Most of dinner was veggies, to meet the request of one dear friend. We (once again) had fresh fennel and onion, sauteed, then braised in ho-made chicken stock; after it cooled, added cilantro and chopped pistachios; turned out super nice. We also had Swiss chard (onions, coriander, hot pepper), sauteed in olive oil, then braised in ho-made chicken stock. I also roasted asparagus at 450F for ~20 mins. TBH, it turned out more mushy than I was expecting; I served this with a real treat, viz, _ramp aioli: _ I took ramps, and chopped them in a food processor. Then I added two egg yolks and fresh-queezed lemon juice to the jar. I added the ramp to the jar, then olive oil, then hit it with an immersion blender, and made a nice _ailoli_ that tasted like ramps and olive oil. We also served Swiss chard, sauteed with shallots and braised with chicken stock. Nice all the way around!

On the grill front, I grilled mushroom caps, with soy and olive oil. Turned out tasty.

Finally, the protein: I procured a 3.2 lb tenderloin, and dry-bined it for 10'. I then washed it and dried it,and and then marinated it with lost of fresh thyme, fresh garlic, and EVOO. After all day marinating, I fired up a medium heat grill, and cooked the tenderloin for ~20'. Came out scrumptious, with internal temps of 120 to 140 F, depending on area.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Ok question for you gurus, lol
> 
> I’m planning to have the boys soccer team come over for a farewell to a boy moving to FL, about 18 teenagers that usually like to devour lots if foods.
> 
> Suggestions please...



Pasta. Lots of pasta!


----------



## geek

@Boatboy24 those ribs look yummy and awesome..!!

Is that a cast iron grate? I assume you like it better than the default stainless steel that comes with the Performer.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> @Boatboy24 those ribs look yummy and awesome..!!
> 
> Is that a cast iron grate? I assume you like it better than the default stainless steel that comes with the Performer.



Yep, cast iron and I do like it much better then the standard Weber grate. Gets nice and hot, which makes for nice grill marks. There are plenty of vendors to choose from if you want to grab one. Mine happens to be made by Stok and it was about $50 (Target, I think). The grates are a little thinner than some, but some of those others will charge up to $100 or more.


----------



## JohnT

Tried something new.

I took a London broil, marinaded it in Worchestershire sauce, then applied salt and a generous amount of black pepper.

I then seared the outside (2 minutes per side) and then set it on the top rack.

I then tossed in a big bunch of rosemary branches that I had left over from trimming my pots.

It smoked up nice and added a nice flavor to the meat.

If you have not tried this, you should.
I served it with a nice baked potato, mushrooms, and a nice garden salad.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Stok



Something like this?:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007ZLIZU4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Something like this?:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007ZLIZU4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



That's the one.


----------



## sour_grapes

You know those lamb-shoulder-chops-that-are-practically-rib-chops that I am always prattling on about? Well, we had our hearts set on them for tonight, but the store didn't have any. So we FINALLY spent a buck and bought the ACTUAL DAMN RIB CHOPS! Mmmmm. Dry-brined, then seared and seasoned with ground fennel, coriander, and garlic powder. I overdid them a _little _(to medium), but they were still delectable. Served with leftover veggies from upthread (fennel/onion/pistachio; grilled portabella mushroom; roast asparagus with ramp aioli). Washed down with my CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab/Merlot.


----------



## ibglowin

Oh hell yea!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Oh hell yea! View attachment 48842


I'm assuming that is from Costco...I'd love to do a brisket on Monday since they just changed the forecast and there is only a chance of showers, plus I could put the kettle grill or bullet smoker up on the porch if it did rain.

Do you just rub it and let it sit overnight before a nice long cooking session (assuming all day, 10-12 hours minimum)?


----------



## ibglowin

No, that's my local grocery store Smith's (Kroger). I saw the ad yesterday and made a bee line to the meat market. They had none out on the shelf so I asked the meat guy where they were and he went into the back and brought out a bunch and marked them up with the sale price that even he didn't know about just yet. Snagged a beauty and may go back for another at the price. Costco is up to $3.49 for their brisket. It is "prime" but has not been trimmed at all so you have quite a bunch of fat to trim off so say the least.

I just use S&P. That is all I follow Aaron Franklins method to cook a brisket.

http://www.pbs.org/video/bbq-franklin-brisket-part-1/

http://www.pbs.org/video/bbq-franklin-cook/



ceeaton said:


> I'm assuming that is from Costco...I'd love to do a brisket on Monday since they just changed the forecast and there is only a chance of showers, plus I could put the kettle grill or bullet smoker up on the porch if it did rain.
> 
> Do you just rub it and let it sit overnight before a nice long cooking session (assuming all day, 10-12 hours minimum)?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Oh hell yea! View attachment 48842
> 
> 
> View attachment 48841



Go to Costco and get Prime for $3.49!


----------



## ibglowin

There is 10lbs of fat you have to trim off! I also have one in the freezer still! LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> Go to Costco and get Prime for $3.49!


----------



## geek

Why do they call it 'prime' then?


----------



## ibglowin

Prime seems to be all about fat evenly marbling throughout the meat.



geek said:


> Why do they call it 'prime' then?


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


>


 The ladies in my house would rather have the Select. I keep telling them the marbling melts away as it cooks and keeps the meat more tender. They tender to disagree with me. So I usually get a pack of choice for the boys and Select for the girls, unless prime is on sale.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> http://www.pbs.org/video/bbq-franklin-brisket-part-1/
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/video/bbq-franklin-cook/


Mike, thanks for the links. I got a cyrovac'd flat at BJ's. Of course I went to Giant and they had whole ones for either $2.99 or $3.29 a lb, I was too disgusted to remember (mine was $5.49 lb). He cooks like I try to cook. Simple, don't over think it and let the quality of the ingredients come to the forefront. No rub but salt and pepper, nice. I think I get tired of the chile powder/paprika overload, usually makes me take a Zantac before I go to bed.


----------



## ibglowin

Plus Costco is a 200 mile round trip for me!



Boatboy24 said:


> Go to Costco and get Prime for $3.49!


----------



## Boatboy24

@ceeaton my Giant had full briskets at $2.99/lb. Might want to check yours.


----------



## geek

How about this sale, looks good to me..!!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> How about this sale, looks good to me..!!
> 
> View attachment 48848



Fill the cart!


----------



## JamesGrape

In the kitchen with wife and a friend cooking dinner. Sampled a few of the batches that are underway. This is a jicama cocktail - jicama, fresh squeezed lime juice, tajin seasoning. Very light and refreshing.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> @ceeaton my Giant had full briskets at $2.99/lb. Might want to check yours.


I did, about 10 minutes after I bought a flat at BJs...oh well, the flat was less than $28, the smallest whole brisket at Giant was $45. This is the first brisket I've attempted, so smaller is better (sawed a piece off of it and curing it for pastrami).

Edit: the whole briskets at my Giant were $3.99 a pound


----------



## JohnT

geek said:


> How about this sale, looks good to me..!!
> 
> View attachment 48848




Hey! You mean dat someone is wiokin my side of dah street. Perhaps me and dah bioys should pay dem a visit....


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> View attachment 48867


I like the looks of that beer!


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> I like the looks of that beer!



My wife really likes it, me too.
I really need more practice on the burgers, they came out fine but usually struggle moving them out of the fire on time.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> My wife really likes it, me too.
> I really need more practice on the burgers, they came out fine but usually struggle moving them out of the fire on time.


More attention needs to be directed at the burgers, less to the beer!

(I'm one to talk, I once started my charcoal, went to get a beer and never poured the lit coals into the baskets, and had to start another batch of charcoal in the chimney. Needless to say, dinner was late that night).


----------



## ceeaton

Finally got around to attempting a brisket today. Only the flat, from a cryovac purchase from BJs. Took the fat down to 1/4" (it was pretty much there to begin with), and used a 1/2 salt / 1/2 ground black pepper rub on it (via Franklin's down in Tejas). What amazed me the most was the "stall". It hung around 165* for about 3 hours, I eventually let the smoker go to 300* from the 220* I was holding it at. I wrapped it in parchment paper at 160*F (didn't have any butcher paper, thought I did, one of the kids used it for a "project" and never told me) at around 12:30 pm, then scrambled to get the temperature up later in the day. It only rested about 45 minutes, but was very tender and "passed" the pull test (hung without breaking, broke in the middle with slight pressure). All the kids liked it (except the neighbor girl, but that's her problem, we didn't know she was coming for dinner until about 2 pm). Hope to try a whole brisket next time, but I'll have to get up a bit earlier (was up at 4:45 am, but to take my daughter to work, not start the brisket) to ensure it's done for dinner.

Reserved about half of the brisket (before cooking this part) to make some pastrami. In the fridge at this point, turning it twice a day and once cured will smoke cook it to 165*, cool it and slice with a mandolin (aiming for a Monday project). The part I left for today was plenty for 6 people (4 of them "kids").

Edit: note that I did a "snake" of charcoal around the foil pan. It lasted about nine hours and was still warm enough to do a couple of hot dogs at the end. Very efficient way to do an all day cook in my opinion. (started at the pulled up corner of the foil pan, ended where you still see a few coals on the left, so about 3/4 or a snake)


----------



## Monty Knapp

ceeaton said:


> Finally got around to attempting a brisket today. Only the flat, from a cryovac purchase from BJs. Took the fat down to 1/4" (it was pretty much there to begin with), and used a 1/2 salt / 1/2 ground black pepper rub on it (via Franklin's down in Tejas). What amazed me the most was the "stall". It hung around 165* for about 3 hours, I eventually let the smoker go to 300* from the 220* I was holding it at. I wrapped it in parchment paper at 160*F (didn't have any butcher paper, thought I did, one of the kids used it for a "project" and never told me) at around 12:30 pm, then scrambled to get the temperature up later in the day. It only rested about 45 minutes, but was very tender and "passed" the pull test (hung without breaking, broke in the middle with slight pressure). All the kids liked it (except the neighbor girl, but that's her problem, we didn't know she was coming for dinner until about 2 pm). Hope to try a whole brisket next time, but I'll have to get up a bit earlier (was up at 4:45 am, but to take my daughter to work, not start the brisket) to ensure it's done for dinner.
> 
> Reserved about half of the brisket (before cooking this part) to make some pastrami. In the fridge at this point, turning it twice a day and once cured will smoke cook it to 165*, cool it and slice with a mandolin (aiming for a Monday project). The part I left for today was plenty for 6 people (4 of them "kids").
> 
> Edit: note that I did a "snake" of charcoal around the foil pan. It lasted about nine hours and was still warm enough to do a couple of hot dogs at the end. Very efficient way to do an all day cook in my opinion. (started at the pulled up corner of the foil pan, ended where you still see a few coals on the left, so about 3/4 or a snake)
> 
> View attachment 48894
> 
> 
> View attachment 48895



Looks good! Been wanting to try a brisket in my electric smoker. Maybe soon. Planning ribs Monday.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks great for a first attempt! Did you spritz to keep it moist? Was there water in your drip pan? Brisket is without a doubt the hardest BBQ meat to master. If you can learn to nail it you will become a Jedi (Pit) Master! 

I only nail 1 out of 3 I would say...... The other 2 (to me anyway) have faults. Too dry, too tough. But I keep on keeping on! I will try my next attempt on Monday!



ceeaton said:


> Finally got around to attempting a brisket today. Only the flat, from a cryovac purchase from BJs. Took the fat down to 1/4" (it was pretty much there to begin with), and used a 1/2 salt / 1/2 ground black pepper rub on it (via Franklin's down in Tejas). What amazed me the most was the "stall". It hung around 165* for about 3 hours, I eventually let the smoker go to 300* from the 220* I was holding it at. I wrapped it in parchment paper at 160*F (didn't have any butcher paper, thought I did, one of the kids used it for a "project" and never told me) at around 12:30 pm, then scrambled to get the temperature up later in the day. It only rested about 45 minutes, but was very tender and "passed" the pull test (hung without breaking, broke in the middle with slight pressure). All the kids liked it (except the neighbor girl, but that's her problem, we didn't know she was coming for dinner until about 2 pm). Hope to try a whole brisket next time, but I'll have to get up a bit earlier (was up at 4:45 am, but to take my daughter to work, not start the brisket) to ensure it's done for dinner.
> 
> Reserved about half of the brisket (before cooking this part) to make some pastrami. In the fridge at this point, turning it twice a day and once cured will smoke cook it to 165*, cool it and slice with a mandolin (aiming for a Monday project). The part I left for today was plenty for 6 people (4 of them "kids").
> 
> Edit: note that I did a "snake" of charcoal around the foil pan. It lasted about nine hours and was still warm enough to do a couple of hot dogs at the end. Very efficient way to do an all day cook in my opinion. (started at the pulled up corner of the foil pan, ended where you still see a few coals on the left, so about 3/4 or a snake)
> 
> View attachment 48894
> 
> 
> View attachment 48895


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Looks great for a first attempt! Did you spritz to keep it moist? Was there water in your drip pan? Brisket is without a doubt the hardest BBQ meat to master. If you can learn to nail it you will become a Jedi (Pit) Master!
> 
> I only nail 1 out of 3 I would say...... The other 2 (to me anyway) have faults. Too dry, too tough. But I keep on keeping on! I will try my next attempt on Monday!


Water in the drip pan, no spritzing. There was a decent amount of moisture in the parchment paper. It was very tender and juicy, just not as tender and juicy as I though it should be, but then it was the flat and not the pointe, so less marbling in the meat. I also think I trimmed too much of the fat off, should have left it be as is since it looked pretty cleaned up out of the cryovac sack.

I think it was a good first attempt (at least everyone ate it, and there are about 3 slices left in the fridge).


----------



## stickman

@ceeaton Looks good! I have been saying I want to attempt brisket, but haven't yet, need more research.


----------



## ceeaton

stickman said:


> @ceeaton Looks good! I have been saying I want to attempt brisket, but haven't yet, need more research.


I've been cooking for about 45 years or so (started grilling for my parents around age 10) and have no idea why I never attempted a brisket. My wife hypothesizes that neither of us were brought up in a house that smoked a brisket. We occasionally did corned beef, but that was the extent of it. I think I was always worried I'd mess it up and throw away a $20+ piece of meat. Well that worry is in the past, just need to keep looking for briskets on sale for my next attempt.

Kinda cloudy/rainy/humid around these parts. Hanging in the basement watching cooking videos (I know, no life) so I gave the charcoal grill a rest and did some chicken parmesan. Halved and pounded the chicken, didn't coat and fry but went "healthy" and coated in olive oil, italian spices and grilled. Cooked in the oven in a freshly made ragú, image shows the last step, heaping handful of provolone to top up. Wifey made some hamburger and hot dog buns into cheesey garlicy toasted buns. Serving with a salad and pasta for the parm.

Edit: the report is that the family preferred the chicken grilled and not fried. I'm somewhat dumbfounded, I felt like I was taking a shortcut because I'm in lazy mode today.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Fridays dinner.


----------



## Monty Knapp

Hamburgers, hot dogs, homemade Italian sausage grilled tonight, plus corn on the cob.


----------



## Monty Knapp

Tomorrow, baby back ribs. Prep'd them tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

9.5 pounder is on the Pit Boss at 0630 MST!


----------



## sour_grapes

This was a coupla days ago. Obviously, I didn't cook it, but we had nice seafood fare at a quaint harborside restaurant. Poached halibut with a delicate white sauce and roasted cauliflower for one dish, and broiled flounder with mushrooms, capers, and tomatoes in a butter sauce. You can see we didn't like it at all! 
This was all washed down with at Gruener Veltliner that hit the spot.


----------



## ceeaton

Pulled pork in the works. Small part of the butt (only 3.75 lbs). Was 160*F at noon, only up to 165* at almost 4 pm, so opened the bottom vents wide open and hope I can "will" it to 190*F before dinner time. I knew a brisket had a stall, but a small pork butt piece?


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Pulled pork in the works. Small part of the butt (only 3.75 lbs). Was 160*F at noon, only up to 165* at almost 4 pm, so opened the bottom vents wide open and hope I can "will" it to 190*F before dinner time. I knew a brisket had a stall, but a small pork butt piece?
> 
> View attachment 48973



Yup, usually hits a plateau somewhere between 140 and 150 as the collagen changes over to the lovely textured moistness that makes it so yummy and tender. It’s typically shorter in smaller pieces of meat......


----------



## ibglowin

Plus you have the bone usually. Wrap it with in foil till ~200F


----------



## ibglowin

Fixing to wrap in pink butcher paper. 165F.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Yup, usually hits a plateau somewhere between 140 and 150 as the collagen changes over to the lovely textured moistness that makes it so yummy and tender. It’s typically shorter in smaller pieces of meat......





ibglowin said:


> Plus you have the bone usually. Wrap it with in foil till ~200F


Did finally get it to 190*F, but could only let it rest for 30 minutes. I don't have nice gloves to pull it with, so had to use two forks. Turned out really nice. I usually don't like to wrap it so the bark stays nice and crispy. Normally I do one of these and finish if off the next day in the crock pot. This is the first one I fully finished on the Weber kettle, it was very good!


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Did finally get it to 190*F, but could only let it rest for 30 minutes. I usually don't like to wrap it so the bark stays nice and crispy. Normally I do one of these and finish if off the next day in the crock pot. This is the first one I fully finished on the Weber kettle, it was very good!



One of my best efforts ever exaggerated the resting period, and modified the way that I do butts and briskets forever. Was taking some clients up to the hunting property to hunt on a Thursday evening through Sunday, and wasn’t going to have time to cook on Thursday after the hunt. Put a whole brisket on the Primo Wednesday evening, got through the plateau and went to a foil covered pan at 160 in the AM. Pulled it off at 195 around 11, double foiled it, wrapped it in two towels, put it into a soft ice chest and headed out. At dinner at 6, it was still piping hot, insanely juicy and tender, very impressive effort. Now, I endeavor to finish those two cuts several hours before dinner time just to get extended resting time.


----------



## pgentile

Dinner tonight here in Philly. Babyback ribs with rosemary/garlic/spices slow cooked 4 hours with homebrew beer then grilled. Wings slow cooked two hours then grilled two ways, buffalo and asian, Roasted potato salad with bacon, chive blossom, chives and chive oil. Naked grilled corn. Grilled romaine lettuce with blue cheese. 2017 sauvignon blanc from the home winery. Hope everyone had a good one.


----------



## Venatorscribe

Home made pizza this evening. But first the wine - Rose Petal 2016 - followed by a foraging trip to the fridge for ingredients and left over meatballs from the weekend.


sour_grapes said:


> Had a feast tonight. DW picked up a monkfish tail (aka "poor man's lobster"). I butterflied it, some S&P, then grilled it on moderate direct heat. This was smothered in a salsa made with ho-made preserved lemons, chopped olives, capers, parsley, and oregano. We had a side dish of mustard greens, (blanched, then mixed with sauteed shallots, white balsamic vinegar, and a bit of sugar to offset the bitterness). Another side dish was our reliable smashed ‘taters (simmered, flattened, then fried up crisp, seasoned with Montreal steak seasoning). Finally, we had this wonderful dish of fresh fennel and onions (sauteed in EVOO), then braised in chicken stock and sherry; let that boil off, then caramelize the veggies; when browned, add lots of cilantro and roasted pistachios. It is an outstanding combo.
> My DW and I deemed this meal "restaurant worthy," which is the highest award level in the Grapes household!
> 
> 
> View attachment 48688
> View attachment 48689
> View attachment 48690
> View attachment 48691


hmm I think it is time that I give Monk fish another go...


----------



## JohnT

On Saturday (after pressing) I has a couple of friends over. as a starter, I made my creole clam stew (the first of the year). For entrée we had BIG filet mignon, grilled lobster tail, asparagus. rice pilaf, and grilled corn. I was having such a good time that I only remembered to take a pic once (the clam stew)...


----------



## JohnT

On Sunday it was raining all day. so, I headed up to my brother's house with my knife bag in hand and cooked his family some lasagna....


----------



## JohnT

Last night it was a simple marinaded chicken with buttered egg noodles....


----------



## ibglowin

Get a pair of these for next time.











ceeaton said:


> Did finally get it to 190*F, but could only let it rest for 30 minutes. I don't have nice gloves to pull it with, so had to use two forks.


----------



## ibglowin

Nailed it!

I think that like @Johnd said the most important thing on a brisket is that last step that seems not very important but it really is and that that is "the rest". If you don't and slice it hot you will lose all your juice and end up with a dry brisket. Let it rest for an hour and the juices redistribute and you lose very little when you slice as evident in this pic. This was wrapped in pink butcher paper and has an incredible bark still. It was moist, tender, juicy, incredible smoke flavor as well. I never did get this guy to 200. But more important was I cooked by time and by probing the brisket. I cooked this 9.5lb brisket about 1.25 hour/lb. Pulled out at 11.5 hours and had right at a one hour rest in the paper in an old styrofoam cooler. Even our two Golden's got a few tidbits along with their evening dinner!


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Nailed it!
> 
> I think that like @Johnd said the most important thing on a brisket is that last step that seems not very important but it really is and that that is "the rest". If you don't and slice it hot you will lose all your juice and end up with a dry brisket. Let it rest for an hour and the juices redistribute and you lose very little when you slice as evident in this pic. This was wrapped in pink butcher paper and has an incredible bark still. It was moist, tender, juicy, incredible smoke flavor as well. I never did get this guy to 200. But more important was I cooked by time and by probing the brisket. I cooked this 9.5lb brisket about 1.25 hour/lb. Pulled out at 11.5 hours and had right at a one hour rest in the paper in an old styrofoam cooler. Even our two Golden's got a few tidbits along with their evening dinner!



That's a great looking brisket Mike!! I love to see a nice bark like that (regardless of whether it's crispy or moist, my personal preference is moist) and a really pronounced smoke ring under the bark. Lived vicariously through your cook this weekend, as my people wanted hamburgers for lunch yesterday, and didn't get to do a nice long cook over the weekend. Wife and I were alone for dinner last night and had two prime ribeyes which were sensational. Really hankering for a big slab of meat to cook...............


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Really hankering for a big slab of meat to cook...............



Working from home today and just put this 5lb hunk of belly on about half an hour ago. BLT's for dinner tomorrow night! (baseball game tonight)


----------



## ibglowin

No seasoning? Looks like you might have "accidentally" spilled a little pepper on it! LOL




Boatboy24 said:


> Working from home today and just put this 5lb hunk of belly on about half an hour ago. BLT's for dinner tomorrow night! (baseball game tonight)


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Working from home today and just put this 5lb hunk of belly on about half an hour ago. BLT's for dinner tomorrow night! (baseball game tonight)


I'd work from home if I'd actually get any work done (not my work, but the work they pay me to do).


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> No seasoning? Looks like you might have "accidentally" spilled a little pepper on it! LOL



Plenty of pepper, brown sugar, and other goodies in the cure. Surface gets rinsed after that weeklong soak.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Get a pair of these for next time.



Then you too can be a master at pulling your pork.


----------



## pgentile

Boatboy24 said:


> Working from home today and just put this 5lb hunk of belly on about half an hour ago. BLT's for dinner tomorrow night! (baseball game tonight)
> 
> View attachment 49013


Looking Good.

I make a porkbelly or two each year, have a 6 lb piece in the freezer that was half a fresh one from the fall. Need to pull out one of these weeks. I have never done it on the grill, always oven. How long on the grill? Do you pan saute before serving?


----------



## Boatboy24

pgentile said:


> Looking Good.
> 
> I make a porkbelly or two each year, have a 6 lb piece in the freezer that was half a fresh one from the fall. Need to pull out one of these weeks. I have never done it on the grill, always oven. How long on the grill? Do you pan saute before serving?



This is for bacon. Cured for 7-8 days, then into the smoker at 175-200 for 3-4 hours. Into a bag, then an ice bath to stop the cooking. I'll slice it up tomorrow and it'll be ready for frying.


----------



## pgentile

Boatboy24 said:


> This is for bacon. Cured for 7-8 days, then into the smoker at 175-200 for 3-4 hours. Into a bag, then an ice bath to stop the cooking. I'll slice it up tomorrow and it'll be ready for frying.



bacon ah yes...one of these day I will attempt. But fresh porkbelly is delicious as well.


----------



## ibglowin

So not sure if I mentioned this but we headed down to Las Cruces for most of the long weekend. Arrived in time for dinner on Friday and were treated to a couple of amazing meals. First up was a six hour (132F) sous vide rib eye dinner finished off on the grill. Melt in your mouth goodness along with baked potato and steamed artichokes.


----------



## ibglowin

On Saturday we took the short drive over to El Paso for a Costco run and we stopped in at a new Whole Paycheck and low and behold the in-store restaurant/bar was having a $1.50 each Oysters on the Half Shell special. Needless to say my BFF and I could not pass this up and each of us got a dozen and had a couple craft beers to wash them down with. They had three different varieties from the upper eastern seaboard IIRC. One was a Blue Point and the other two escapes me at the moment. its been a long time since I have had fresh oysters. These were excellent and very fresh.


----------



## sour_grapes

Simple fare of farmed Atlantic salmon (pan-fried and seasoned with delicious pink peppercorn) with some roasted asparagus, green kale braised in beef stock with mushrooms and garlic, and some plain ol' white rice.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> On Saturday we took the short drive over to El Paso for a Costco run and we stopped in at a new Whole Paycheck and lo and behold the in-store restaurant/bar was having a $1.50 each Oysters on the Half Shell special. Needless to say my BFF and I could not pass this up and each of us got a dozen and had a couple craft beers to wash them down with. They had three different varieties from the upper eastern seaboard IIRC. One was a Blue Point and the other two escapes me at the moment. its been a long time since I have had fresh oysters. These were excellent and very fresh.



Totally jelly!


----------



## Boatboy24

pgentile said:


> bacon ah yes...one of these day I will attempt. But fresh porkbelly is delicious as well.



Have had it at restaurants, but never cooked it myself. I need to remedy that.


----------



## Venatorscribe

A very cold Southern Hemisphere winter's day. Comfort food required. A mild curry with rice, peas, and salad of cucumber and tomatoes.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Then you too can be a master at pulling your pork.


I can pull my pork with the best of them! 

Edit: upon further review, I think I should restate that one. I can pull a properly cooked pork butt with two forks really well.


----------



## Venatorscribe

The mind boggles


----------



## geek

Ribeye, baked ziti, garlic bread and colliflower rice.


----------



## sour_grapes

Some lamb "cutlets." Obviously, they cut up the beast a bit different here than back at home. I think these would normally be part of a "loin chop" at home, with a little of the rib meat thrown in (and, obviously, the vertebrae). I seared these, then smothered them with an ersatz Bearnaise sauce courtesy of Mrs. Knorr. I simmered some potatoes, then oiled and salted them to roast at high heat for ~1/2 hours. Similarly, I also parboiled then roasted the cauliflower. This was all served with a field salad. I washed this down with a delicious, affordable Touriga Nacional. It was very full-bodied AND very smooth. Really went well with the lamb.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Ribeye, baked ziti, garlic bread and colliflower rice.



Looking good, Varis!


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm thinking BLT's.


----------



## JohnT

Send me some!!!!!!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm thinking BLT's.



Dammmm, that's a lot of beacon right there..


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Dammmm, that's a lot of beacon right there..



That was about half of it. ~5lbs total.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm thinking BLT's.


Oh my!

When I saw that just now, my wife overheard me (she was down here in my dungeon doing some laundry) as a blurted out "bacon...." in my best Homer Simpson voice.


----------



## CK55

ceeaton said:


> Oh my!
> 
> When I saw that just now, my wife overheard me (she was down here in my dungeon doing some laundry) as a blurted out "bacon...." in my best Homer Simpson voice.


lol


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night. Only have to make two now that the oldest has flown the coop (literally flown since he's in USAF). Got home early now that school is out of session for the summer (Alice Cooper is dancing through my head when I mention that) and made two pizza doughs. Normally I'd make them the night before, but I was lazy last night and they did get to rise for two hours before being used. Wifey made a 1/2 pepperoni, 1/2 plain cheese pizza and I used the other dough to make a Stromboli. Two types of ham, swiss cheese, some provolone and hard salami. Dough actually behaved and didn't "blow up". Reminds me of a boli I used to get at a local restaurant, though mine had more meat and was obviously better.


----------



## skyfire322

Frozen pizza with some Pinot Noir. I love being an adult sometimes


----------



## Venatorscribe

Baked salmon, oven roasted potatoes and salad. I was drinking a rather horrid french Pinot Noir. Which really wasn't a Pinot Noir. Typically a wholesaler rebranding another grape type in order to flick off his cheap deal at a premium price. I won't be drinking any more Arrogant Frog in the future. I do not like Grenache.


----------



## CK55

Venatorscribe said:


> Baked salmon, oven roasted potatoes and salad. I was drinking a rather horrid french Pinot Noir. Which really wasn't a Pinot Noir. Typically a wholesaler rebranding another grape type in order to flick off his cheap deal at a premium price. I won't be drinking any more Arrogant Frog in the future. I do not like Grenache.


Grenache is not a good grape by itself but not really any fault in it, if you blend it with others like syrah it becomes a good wine. its not really flicking off a cheap deal at a premium price, sure the wine may not have been very good but 90% of the case its not the grapes fault but the people making the wine.


----------



## Venatorscribe

CK55 said:


> Grenache is not a good grape by itself but not really any fault in it, if you blend it with others like syrah it becomes a good wine. its not really flicking off a cheap deal at a premium price, sure the wine may not have been very good but 90% of the case its not the grapes fault but the people making the wine.


Yes it was a Pinot Noir / Grenache blend. But I can't get my flavour receptors around Grenache. I should have known better. After retiring, I spent some months in the south of France enjoying the company of the people, the villages and life in general. I love France but I got to see a number of these big European buyers roll through the valleys with their tankers waiting on the out skirts of town. The farmers certainly need them for cash flow. My gripe is the level of disengenuious marketing behaviour happening in the blending tanks. Certainly not the farmers or wineries. Just the big European marketing wholesalers selling more that the sizzle of french wine.


----------



## CK55

Venatorscribe said:


> Yes it was a Pinot Noir / Grenache blend. But I can't get my flavour receptors around Grenache. I should have known better. After retiring, I spent some months in the south of France enjoying the company of the people, the villages and life in general. I love France but I got to see a number of these big European buyers roll through the valleys with their tankers waiting on the out skirts of town. The farmers certainly need them for cash flow. My gripe is the level of disengenuious marketing behaviour happening in the blending tanks. Certainly not the farmers or wineries. Just the big European marketing wholesalers selling more that the sizzle of french wine.


Sounds like typical big business lol. I as stated have a Grenache/Syrah Kit going right now, which im super excited for, all through primary its been throwing intense notes of raspberry out of the airlock thats noticeable like 3-4 feet away. Im really looking forward to this wine i think its going to be quite good. But thats cause im a fan of Syrah, and I do like Grenache, ive always been a fan of more mild red wines, i dont like Cabernet Sav because its a bit harsh. Well i perceive it to be harsh.


----------



## Venatorscribe

Fermentation is a wonderful thing. And it is the chemistry, the smells and the flavours that make being a back yard fermenter so addictive. Salut


----------



## ceeaton

Finally got to use some of the pastrami I made last weekend. Seeded rye bread, pickle, some cheese (had to use sharp cheddar, all out of swiss) with thousand island dressing. Missed the sauerkraut though.


----------



## stickman

I went straight for dessert. Made Creme Brulee yesterday.


----------



## geek




----------



## CK55

ceeaton said:


> Finally got to use some of the pastrami I made last weekend. Seeded rye bread, pickle, some cheese (had to use sharp cheddar, all out of swiss) with thousand island dressing. Missed the sauerkraut though.
> 
> View attachment 49100


OH my god now im hungry.


----------



## Purplish

This is totally unfair because none of these are recent. Haven't cooked in a few years, have some challenges and basically just stopped in the kitchen. Anyway, WTH, some of my "stuff"


----------



## Purplish

Couple more, dinner with friends. The above is cured salmon, garnishes, and brioche toast points. Here, braised lamb shoulder, a kind of upside down tomato "tart" on puff pastry (got this from Tom Collichio's book, one of them), lamb jus and rosemary oil. Finally, meyer lemon creme brulee with candied fennel.


----------



## ceeaton

Nice stuff @Purplish! You've got some great talent. I wish I could cook like that, but then the family would expect it all the time.

On to some simpler comfort food, ribs and ham steaks served with hash browns. Could have used some of @Boatboy24's bacon.







Cubano sandwich for lunch today. No pictures but it was good. Now what can I find in the freezer for dinner tonight...


----------



## Boatboy24

Wish we could do multiple likes, @Purplish ! Some great looking creations.


----------



## CK55

Yeah, i have to say that purplish makes some damn good food!


----------



## ceeaton

Since I'm sequestered to the house/front porch/garage because of the heavy rain, decided to cook a few things for tonight and next week. Nice to have a covered porch facing South so that the normal East/West direction winds allow for some charcoal grilling without asphyxiation. Some simple pounded chicken with salt & pepper for chicken divan tomorrow. Grilled up a 1 lbs burger, some peppers and red onions for a mild chili for my wifey's lunches during the week. Then tonight's main course of chicken fajitas.


----------



## Boatboy24

Made an ad hoc lemon vinaigrette and have some boneless chicken soaking in it. Also made a similar sauce for a small tuna steak that I'll be having. Made up some Israeli couscous and created a salad from that with cukes, plum tomato, kalamata olives, yellow pepper, lots of paahhsley and a little romaine (E. coli on the side). Tossed with S&P, lemon juice and EVOO. Proteins going on the gas grill shortly. Its been raining too hard and to frequently to get the charcoal lit. But I can still say I've grilled the last 4 nights.


----------



## geek

Costco's St. Louis ribs.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## geek

@Boatboy24 that looks like restaurant showroom.


----------



## Purplish

Thanks for the kind words on my cooking, everybody. Another life ago though I try to keep it going by special parties with friends. I came to this thread and I knew what it would be - everyday cooking elevated to a level that is beautiful and clean, just looks so delicious. I've got a lot of posts to catch up on...wonderful to see what you all are doing, how you think about food. Beautiful.


----------



## JohnT

My old Sunday standard... London Broil, Baked taters, grilled asparagus, and sautéed mushrooms...


----------



## CK55

JohnT said:


> My old Sunday standard... London Broil, Baked taters, grilled asparagus, and sautéed mushrooms...
> View attachment 49149


I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDD ITTTTTTTTTTT  lol joking.

That looks freaking amazing.


----------



## sour_grapes

Some cold-water, head-on shrimp (from Greenland!), sauteed in butter and garlic, served on linguini. Veggies were roasted broccoli, and braised/glazed fresh fennel and onion.


----------



## Kraffty

JohnT said:


> My old Sunday standard... London Broil, Baked taters, grilled asparagus, and sautéed mushrooms...
> View attachment 49149


Looks great, do you marinate yours? We did one sunday night marinated in just soy sauce, pretty good stuff there.
Mike


----------



## ceeaton

Used the "plain" chicken I grilled on the charcoal yesterday to do a version of chicken divan. I usually like it with asparagus, but the kids prefer green beans. Made up a GF cream of chicken concoction with some half 'n half and gluten free flour. Added a pile of mild cheddar cheese to the sauce and on top of the pounded chicken pieces. The GF kid reminded me that we hadn't had that in a while and he expected it a little more often. Served over some long grain white rice. I took my son's comments as a vote that he liked it!


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> @Boatboy24 that looks like restaurant showroom.


I think he shellacked it before taking the picture!


----------



## geek




----------



## Purplish

ceeaton said:


> Used the "plain" chicken I grilled on the charcoal yesterday to do a version of chicken divan. I usually like it with asparagus, but the kids prefer green beans. Made up a GF cream of chicken concoction with some half 'n half and gluten free flour. Added a pile of mild cheddar cheese to the sauce and on top of the pounded chicken pieces. The GF kid reminded me that we hadn't had that in a while and he expected it a little more often. Served over some long grain white rice. I took my son's comments as a vote that he liked it!
> 
> View attachment 49159



Oh man, memories. One of my favorites as a kid. I had this insane antipathy to onions for some reason. My mom sucker punched me by using french-fried/dried onions in her divan, and I'd eat "whatever those things are" by the bucketful.

Looks wonderful!


----------



## ceeaton

Census was low today for surgeries, so my Wife took off and used the season passes she got the three remaining kids for Hershey Park. Not my thing unless they let me hangout at the beer booths, so I headed home to an empty house and no responsibility for anyone else's dinner. Found a reasonably priced strip steak at the Giant, got some portabella shrooms and zucchini. Had a nice dinner for me on charcoal. Still have 1/3 of the steak/mushrooms/grilled zucchini packaged up for lunch tomorrow!

Did some more parallel parking practice with my daughter. I think she's a natural (has her test on Friday, so we'll see just how natural). She wants to practice on "live" cars tomorrow, and since I've done two sessions already, my wife gets the pleasure of enduring that one, unfortunately in my car.


----------



## JohnT

I put this in the gardening thread as well..

My attempt to eat healthier. Did a little harvest of lettuce from the garden.

Grilled chicken Ceasar salad. From ground to tummy in under an hour. Yummy.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like a crouton salad to me! LOL



JohnT said:


> I put this in the gardening thread as well..
> 
> My attempt to eat healthier. Did a little harvest of lettuce from the garden.
> 
> Grilled chicken Ceasar salad. From ground to tummy in under an hour. Yummy.


----------



## sour_grapes

Not _exactly_ what we are used to, but I found a nice, thick ribeye the other day. Just some S&P, then seared in butter. Paired with a mache (or lamb's lettuce) salad, roasted 'taters, green beens, and some 'shrooms and shallots. A cheapish, youngish right-bank Bordeaux made everything that much better! (A bit tannic, could have used a few more years in the cellar, but it opened up just fine after a while.)


----------



## ibglowin

You had to get "lamb" in there somewhere! LOL



sour_grapes said:


> Not _exactly_ what we are used to, but I found a nice, thick ribeye the other day. Just some S&P, then seared in butter. Paired with a mache (or lamb's lettuce) salad, roasted 'taters, green beens, and some 'shrooms and shallots. A cheapish, youngish right-bank Bordeaux made everything that much better! (A bit tannic, could have used a few more years in the cellar, but it opened up just fine after a while.)


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> You had to get "lamb" in there somewhere! LOL



For a minute, I had to think about what you meant! ("Hmmm, I didn't have lamb!") When I understood the basis of your comment, I laughed!


----------



## Boatboy24

Made good use of some of last night's leftover grilled chicken. Just a little lemon juice, EVOO, S&P. Delish! Fresh watermelon for dessert. It's beginning to feel like summer. Let's go, Caps!!!

(OK, that Caps part doesn't feel too summery, but it feels right)


----------



## Venatorscribe

Meat cooked Argentinian style. S**t I am looking forward to this.


----------



## sour_grapes

It's lunch, not dinner, and I didn't make it, but ain't that a purdy lunch?:


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> It's lunch, not dinner, and I didn't make it, but ain't that a purdy lunch?:


Looks a little light on the shrimps! 

Pizza night. Wifey took daughter for drivers test (she passed, I don't have to get up at 4:45 am tomorrow to take her to work, yeah!) and I was grocery shopping (aka foraging for the weekend meals). So didn't have time to make pizza dough, so had to deal with store bought. Worked out pretty well. Mine was done on the grill with some thick sliced mozzarella and a few portabello mushroom slices. Ended up a bit watery because I didn't cook down the shrooms and the grill doesn't get quite as hot as the convection oven, but still very tasty IMHO. Served with a few cold Blue's.




Sorry, forgot the Blue image, eh?


----------



## ceeaton

Venatorscribe said:


> View attachment 49202
> Meat cooked Argentinian style. S**t I am looking forward to this.


What are the rounded objects to the left of the burning wood on the ground? Looks like a gourd or pumpkin.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## Venatorscribe

ceeaton said:


> What are the rounded objects to the left of the burning wood on the ground? Looks like a gourd or pumpkin.


Delicious Pumpkin


----------



## ceeaton

Asked the now 11 year old daughter if she preferred a London broil or a spatchcocked chicken. She wanted the chicken, so immediately started soaking the beef in a marinate (something my Mom calls steak siciliano). My daughter has a "sleep over" tonight, so she didn't eat dinner with the rest of the family. Cooked the beef over charcoal till 145*F and rested 15 minutes, ended up a bit too well done for me, still a "blush" of color on each piece, but my wife loved it. So if she loves it, I love it, even if I don't, if you know what I mean (and most married men know what I mean). Got lot's of stuff done in the yard today (finally a dry weekend day), so heading to the shower and a good wine book in bed and an early turn in...sometimes (actually most times) life is good!


----------



## ceeaton

Raining day, which was good so I could rest my old bones (I hurt today (lot's of yard work yesterday), taking the ground hog to better pastures after lunch was a real insult, he was heavy in that cage). So I started up the charcoal and made a "beer can" chicken. Though it was on a seltzer can because of my GF son, filled with some really spicy jerk marinate (couldn't really taste it in the finished product, I was bummed). Also tried dry roasting some whole carrots on the side, not too bad, not overly smokey (foiled them after 20 minutes), I was surprised. Served with brussel sprouts and some ho-made mac 'n cheese.

I found a lot of pleasure in the warmth of the grill on my porch as I sat in a chair and re-read my beer can chicken book, it was maybe 62*F today, way too cool for a June day around these parts.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sous Vide Tri Tip tacos tonight. Took the tri tip and gave it a spice rub, followed by ~4.5 hours @ 131 in the SV. Seared on the Performer w/ a bit of Mesquite at 550+ and did some peppers for snacks/garnish. This was an interesting recipe - normal Chile/spice, but it called for a very light coat of mayo before searing. I think it helped get a nice crust. 

I'm always on the fence about seasoning before the bath vs. after. Seasoning before seemed to work wonderfully in this case.

Out of the bath - after several hours, only about an ounce of juice from this Angus Tri Tip. 







With the light coat of mayo:






At the turn:






Resting, and smelling delicious:






Sliced and ready:






Peppers on the grill:






Taco almost done - still waiting for the homemade salsa:


----------



## Venatorscribe

Boatboy24 said:


> Sous Vide Tri Tip tacos tonight. Took the tri tip and gave it a spice rub, followed by ~4.5 hours @ 131 in the SV. Seared on the Performer w/ a bit of Mesquite at 550+ and did some peppers for snacks/garnish. This was an interesting recipe - normal Chile/spice, but it called for a very light coat of mayo before searing. I think it helped get a nice crust.
> 
> I'm always on the fence about seasoning before the bath vs. after. Seasoning before seemed to work wonderfully in this case.
> 
> Out of the bath - after several hours, only about an ounce of juice from this Angus Tri Tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the light coat of mayo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the turn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resting, and smelling delicious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sliced and ready:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peppers on the grill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taco almost done - still waiting for the homemade salsa:


That is an absolute feast !


----------



## ceeaton

Friday, pizza night. I'm sick of pizza so did a stromboli with salami, ham and swiss cheese. GF pizza for the GF kid (not pictured), plain cheese za for the ladies, had some fresh mozzarella left over, so mixed that with a six cheese italian blend. Wifey liked the creaminess of the fresh mozzarella. Ho-made crusts only "aged" for about two hours, so kinda pushed the envelope on that one. Still turned out well, more flaky like a croissant verses a pizza dough.


----------



## JohnT

Ok. Best burger ever. 85/15 ground beef. Salt and pepper, onion powder, and Worcestershire sauce, grilled to pink perfection. Served on a brioche bun with garden raised lettuce, and Vidalia onion and a single slice of American cheese.. Home made tater salad on the side. 

A nice 2011 sangiovesse to go with.


----------



## ibglowin

One please with Green Chile!



JohnT said:


> Ok. Best burger ever. 85/15 ground beef. Salt and pepper, onion powder, and Worcestershire sauce, grilled to pink perfection. Served on a brioche bun with garden raised lettuce, and Vidalia onion and a single slice of American cheese.. Home made tater salad on the side.
> 
> A nice 2011 sangiovesse to go with.View attachment 49350


----------



## Johnd

No kid night. 2014 Hall Diamond Mountain 97+, Red Stag Jalapeño Mozzarella sausage, Buttermilk Bleu, two different kinds of Beemster. Cheers!


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good! Was the food better than the wine? Or the wine better than the food!


----------



## ceeaton

My wife and I were kid-less for a whole two hours...she had me convert a bunch of her microbiology lessons online to .mp3's so she could listen to them in the car tomorrow morning going to pick up our oldest daughter from a week away from us. I could have thought of something better to do with two kid-less hours, but she's the boss.

Tomorrow's project marinating in the fridge. Have the kettle grill set up with a snake, ready for a long cook I've got to start around 6 a.m. before I leave for my every-other-weekly men's breakfast. Have to go since a local butcher nearby has ground chuck for $2.98 lb, no minimum, and they normally grind it a few hours earlier, or sometimes while you wait. Kids love it. BTW the long cook is on a 7 lb bone-in pork butt, soaking in mojo marinate for some Cuban pulled pork for dinner (real reason is for Cubano sandwiches next week).


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Looking good! Was the food better than the wine? Or the wine better than the food!



A pretty close race for sure blue cheese and cab just belong together, the sausage was killer, and the wine is certainly high up in the rankings in my cellar.


----------



## ceeaton

Got up a bit earlier to start up the "snake" in the kettle grill. Had set it up the night before, started with regular charcoal, finished the bag, then added some professional briquets that I picked up at BJs. Wouldn't you know it, got home from breakfast to a 305*F kettle grill, the top layer of professional briquets had sped ahead of the bottom of the snake and lit a bit more charcoal than intended. Butt was at 145*F, so I was okay there. Shut the bottom vent completely for 20 minutes (I always leave the top 100% open, personal preference), then slowly adjusted until I was in the 215-230*F range, and that's where it's at now. I'm at about 170*F at 12:15 pm, so I think I'll be okay. I can always wrap and put in a cooler, will stay warm for 4-5 hours, then I can pull.


----------



## Boatboy24

Lunch. Fresh, ho-made salsa and cheese on the inside.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Got up a bit earlier to start up the "snake" in the kettle grill. Had set it up the night before, started with regular charcoal, finished the bag, then added some professional briquets that I picked up at BJs. Wouldn't you know it, got home from breakfast to a 305*F kettle grill, the top layer of professional briquets had sped ahead of the bottom of the snake and lit a bit more charcoal than intended. Butt was at 145*F, so I was okay there. Shut the bottom vent completely for 20 minutes (I always leave the top 100% open, personal preference), then slowly adjusted until I was in the 215-230*F range, and that's where it's at now. I'm at about 170*F at 12:15 pm, so I think I'll be okay. I can always wrap and put in a cooler, will stay warm for 4-5 hours, then I can pull.
> 
> View attachment 49360
> 
> 
> View attachment 49361



Say what????


----------



## JohnT

Lobsterfest tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Pics or...........



JohnT said:


> Lobsterfest tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Venatorscribe

Sunday night - home made pizza. Using the evening wine (bottle) to extend the dough...before and after pics attached...


----------



## JohnT

Venatorscribe said:


> Sunday night - home made pizza. Using the evening wine (bottle) to extend the dough...before and after pics attached...
> 
> View attachment 49367
> View attachment 49368


OMG! That pic looks like an Italian vacation brochure!


----------



## Venatorscribe

JohnT said:


> Lobsterfest tomorrow!!!!!


Wow..need to see some photos from that


----------



## ceeaton

Went to church with the family like I normally do. Got home and my wife headed to the store (not sure why, but that meant I didn't have to), two of the kids headed to the pool with their cousins, and my oldest daughter went to a movie with a friends family (doing dinner afterwards). So I'm home alone on fathers day, oh well, gave me time to drink some beer, listen to the Phillies game and plant some plants. My oldest son did text me, he went on a fishing trip out of Destin FL yesterday, got a bunch of really nice red snapper (I'd love to add some cajun seasoning and grill those bad boys). Bought a hybrid Lilac for my wife, planted just to the right of the new walkway I put in, supposed to hit about 5' tall and 3-5' wide. Decided to start up the Weber bullet so I could cook a chicken w/o worrying about restocking fuel etc. Turned out really nice, did it with some hickory, house (kitchen) smells wonderful as it rests waiting for my wife's sides.


----------



## Venatorscribe

Your chicken looks delicious. I like the way the skin has coloured up. Obviously a good marinade.


----------



## ceeaton

Venatorscribe said:


> Your chicken looks delicious. I like the way the skin has coloured up. Obviously a good marinade.


I just peeked at it and took a small sample, it is one of the better chicken's I've made lately, good hickory flavor that isn't overwhelming (and I end up making a lot of chicken verses beef since diabetic kids need a lower fat diet).


----------



## Chilkat

geek said:


> The lump charcoal was $22 for 30lbs bag.
> Never used or tried lump charcoal yet, maybe I should give that a try.



You can make your own lump coal if you really like it. I do it in my wood stove during the winter. I know what the wood is before it gets to burn under my food.

I use a one foot section of stove pipe with two end caps. You put the wood you want in it and then put the stove pipe into the burn chamber for the night.


----------



## JohnT

Venatorscribe said:


> Wow..need to see some photos from that



Not everyone likes lobster, so we grilled up some steak, chicken, and sweet sausage...



My niece Irena. She loves lobster.




We cooked up 10 of those beauties.


In they go. 


Steamed for 10 minutes. The perfect cook.



And with some great side dishes, the perfect hot summer meal.


----------



## wpt-me

JohnT
Did any of those mushrooms that you planted ever come up?

Bill


----------



## ibglowin

Forgot to post up yesterday but we had a Spatchcock chicken and not one but two small Tri Tips on the K24 for fathers day dinner. One TT was marinated overnight in a citrus, garlic, EVOO, achiote marinade. and the other was just a rub. The marinade was like 2X as good IMHO. LOL 

Dinner for the rest of the week!


----------



## JohnT

wpt-me said:


> JohnT
> Did any of those mushrooms that you planted ever come up?
> 
> Bill


Unfortunately the critters really loved my starter. They dug it up and devoured it. No morel s for me


----------



## wpt-me

Sorry to hear, I had thought about doing it, but critters abound here. Thanks John.

Bill


----------



## Kraffty

@ibglowin and @ceeaton, Those are some outstanding looking Chickens. I constantly hear about chicken being bland or dry or boring but I think it's hard to beat a perfectly cooked bird, guess a lot of people don't take the time to do it right. 2 thumbs up guys!
I'd probably not turn down that pork or tri tip either.

Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks Mike! I have been doing the spatchcock method every time for the last 3-4 cooks and love the way the bird is done quickly and evenly. Definitely some of the most moist birds I have ever cooked. 90 mins at 350 is all it takes.


----------



## ceeaton

Mike (@Kraffty) thanks for the encouragement! I cooked the sibling of that beer can bird the other day (come two to a bag) for last nights dinner, split it in half, rubbed with some olive oil and Italian seasoning, put it on the Weber kettle, inserted the temperature probe, then went to finish the lawn before it rained. The alarm went off and no one heard it (I was still doing the lawn). When I quickly removed it from the grill before resting it, it had hit 175*F in the breast (I aim for 160-165*F before a 20 minute rest). Was still really moist and tender. I think bigger pieces are more forgiving than the smaller ones.


----------



## olusteebus

I got a sous vide apparatus and a plastic tub recently. Was going to test it on a flank steak but they are not available where I am at. Got some one inch tbones for $6 pound so I experiment with those. Turned out very good.


----------



## ceeaton

Got my grilling fix in for today. Picked up a beef top round roast of pretty even thickness. Used the BJs lasagna pan with holes in it to deflect some of the heat to try for a more evenly done roast. Didn't marinate it very long, but boy it was tender. Took it to about 132*F before wrapping for 20 minutes. Cut up to what I think is medium, very juicy. Only complaint, if it was one, is that I used a little cherry wood in the charcoal snake in the Weber kettle. It was just a recognition on my son's part that I did add some wood (other than what was used to make the charcoal) while I was cooking it. It was a noticeable flavor note but not dominant. Served with corn on the cob and some spinach, yum! (and beer, I'm wined out)


----------



## ceeaton

Sometimes you just have to do an easy meal. Rain is a comin' tomorrow, then a bit of heat for a week or three. Had to get the rest of the lawn cut, so I made up some meatballs for subs (did the lawn as they cooked in a bit of red sauce). Will use the leftovers for a spaghetti dinner in the near future if tomorrow or Thursday is a washout (though I do move the grill up onto the porch in that situation). Made with GF bread crumbs, lot's of parmesean and romano cheese, and a few tablespoons of various spices. Matched up really well with the Terranetti's rolls, usually delivered fresh to my Giant of choice every morning. Oh, meatballs were 1/2 ground pork and 1/2 lean ground turkey breast, very juicy.

Served with an icy cold Labatts Blue pounder.


----------



## geek

We went to our Colombian friend and she made “arepa de choclo” and “arepa de maíz”, with hot chocolate and white cheese in chunks (little pieces) that they like to put in the chocolate.

Man oh man, I am FULL as I can be.

Delicious [emoji535]


----------



## ibglowin

New favorite summer salad! When we made a Costco run last week to ABQ we stopped at a new place called Sauce Pizza & Wine (go figure) LOL. Pizza was very good but they had this seasonal summer salad that I can't stop thinking about. I might turn Vegan this was so good. Even @GreginND approves!

Watermelon, Arugula, Feta, Red Onion, Jicama, Pumpkin Seed, on a citrus vinaigrette.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> New favorite summer salad! I might turn Vegan this was so good.



And @JohnT might start loving Welch's grape juice wine..............................


----------



## ibglowin

Johnd said:


> And @JohnT might start loving Welch's grape juice wine..............................


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


>



Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, more like no chance in hell..................


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, more like no chance in hell..................


Yea, once that smoker bug bites you, there is no turning back. Veges on the grill are good, but you need something that moos, baaahs, kluks or oinks to complement the veges.


----------



## JohnT




----------



## geek




----------



## JohnT

Ok. End of June. Herbs are on fire. What to do?????


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Ok. End of June. Herbs are on fire. What to do?????


I think I can smell your basil from here! Your herbs look great this year. I finally got around to purchasing some new basil seeds so I only have some teeny, tiny basils so far. The heat for the next few weeks should get them going pretty well.

What's the plant in the middle of the image that looks like a gardenia? If it's a bay laurel I'm gonna cry (never seem to keep those alive for some reason).


----------



## JohnT

It is hibiscus. Really cheap too. Only $10.00 per bush.


----------



## sour_grapes

Plain cous-cous; a steamed artichoke (served with _killer_ butter/lemon/garlic dipping sauce); baby bok-choy braised, seared then braised in ho-made beef stock; and beef ribs, browned under a broiler then cooked _sous-vide_ until fall-off-the-bone tender.


----------



## GreginND

Homemade flour tortillas stuffed with yummy goodness.


----------



## ceeaton

Store bought Italian rolls stuffed with yummy (moo) goodness...




Daughter had two impacted wisdom teeth extracted today, so not really worth making up the pizza pies. Plus I think the other kids needed a pizza break (finally!). Shredded ribeye with peppers, onions, shaker hot peppers (ran out of the good ones), lettuce and provolone cheese. I put some spicy A-1 on mine, breaking a nice sweat in the cool basement drinking a Blue. Yum!

Edit: I was hunting and gathering food for the weekend and came upon some beef ribs that looked like a rack of St Louis style pork ribs. Do you cook them the same way? I ended up buying some beef short ribs since I've cooked them before. The rack of ribs was way cheaper per lb than the short ribs. Do you get what you pay for in that instance? Any civil comments appreciated. They had several racks I could purchase tomorrow and they had a date that would last until Wednesday when I and most people have a day off.

Found this, some decent information: https://amazingribs.com/tested-recipes/beef-and-bison-recipes/science-beef-ribs


----------



## Venatorscribe

Beef bourguignon - individual casserole. Ideal winter food for us Southern Hemisphere blog followers. Enhanced by my old Chianti candle bottle which I drag out every winter. I am drinking a kit Merlot and the good wife is drinking Chardonnay. I hope you are all eating well. Salut.


----------



## ceeaton

Venatorscribe said:


> Ideal winter food for us Southern Hemisphere blog followers.


Could you send up some winter to us Northerners? 85*F at 10 am with a 73*F dewpoint. Guess I gotta get the lawn done sooner than later, supposed to be hotter with higher humidity tomorrow. Summer is here!


----------



## ceeaton

If you can't beat the heat, use it to your advantage. Started the Weber bullet and kettle grill up. Ribs on the grill, 5 lb pork shoulder and some beef short ribs on the bullet smoker. Bullet holding between 265*F and 250, kettle averaging around 230*F. Will reheat the shoulder for pulled pork another night, having some ribs for dinner with corn, some salad and maybe a beer or three. Younger son says he never had short ribs, so giving him the option to try them out. Just wrapped the ribs up (3 hours unwrapped) to do a 3-2-1, also wrapped up the short ribs since they look pretty done and added some liquid to the foil. Shoulder was ballpark mustard'ed and rubbed with half basic bbq rub (Raichlen) and some Stubbs pork rub, short ribs with salt/pepper/olive oil overnight, ribs with some Stubbs pork rub and a little extra kosher salt. Yard smells great!


----------



## sour_grapes

Looks great, Craig!


----------



## sour_grapes

Grilled 'sparrow-grass; grilled corn, then cut off the cob and served with butter, garlic, and cumin; sauteed and braised escarole with lots of Vitamin G; and another of those laaaamb shoulder chops that are nearly rib chops, seared on the grill.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Looks great, Craig!


I think the beef short ribs will be overdone, oh well. I wrapped them so hopefully they'll hang out and be edible. I normally like a whole rack and not individual ribs. My only victory (in my mind) is that I used the Minion method on the Weber bullet and the snake or fuse method on the kettle grill and both are holding a steady temperature with little effort on my part. I think the warm temperatures help that out a bit.

FYI, I want to come visit you, I could eat lamb every night but no one else here will. Guess I'll have to buy a few shoulder chops and offer them along side of say some pork chops and let them sample it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Made up a big batch of tomato sauce at the beach and filled it with clams, mussels and shrimp. None of the seafood survived that night, but we had a bunch of sauce left that I brought home. Reheating tonight with a fresh batch of shrimp from Wegmans.


----------



## Boatboy24

Seafood boil and 'Italian night' from the beach.


----------



## jgmann67

2 birds on the rotisserie... really getting the hang of rotisserie cooking.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks awesome, @jgmann67 . I want to get a roti, but can't decide if I should do it for the gas grill or the charcoal grill.


----------



## ibglowin

I snagged a "Whoo Hoo" Tri Tip a few days ago. Decided to marinate in Italian dressing, orange juice, lime juice, garlic, and achiote paste for 24 hours. Cooked on the Weber over charcoal and pecan. Added some baked potatoes and our new favorite summer salad that I recreated and have to say..... nailed it! Paired it with a 2012 EFESTE Big Papa Cabernet Sauvignon that went down way to easily.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks awesome, @jgmann67 . I want to get a roti, but can't decide if I should do it for the gas grill or the charcoal grill.



Thanks! this is the third time I've used it (second try at a rotisserie chicken). The first time, I had an 11 lb. bird and it was waaaay too big. Even a couple of 6lb chickens were too big to keep the grill top in, I think the birds should really be no bigger than 4lbs each.

I also did a fireball pineapple that didn't quite work out the way I wanted. Will need to do that again.


----------



## GreginND

Eat your weeds. I made Bai, a Chinese steamed bun. This was stuffed with a mix of purslane and red beets with garlic, ginger, onions, chili black bean and soy sauce.


----------



## ceeaton

Got home planning on doing a nice slow cook (followed by a final sear to crisp up the skin) of a whole chicken cut into pieces. Found out that I had 75 minutes to get the kettle grill going and some chicken cooking (daughters piano lesson at 6:30 pm - 20 minute drive to get there). Kosher salt and thickly ground pepper were the only spices. Got it over the coals to begin with, moved to a cooler spot and closed 'er up. Turned at 20 minutes. Checked the smallest breast at 40 minutes and it had hit 162*F, so pulled that for my wife. Left the larger breast, thighs and legs on until the thighs hit about 180*F. Served with corn on the cob and a side salad. Really love chicken over charcoal, no extra wood added the flavor definitely has some burnt wood essence in it.




This weeks meals include pulled pork tomorrow, a brisket flat on Wednesday (invited some neighbors over) and possibly a whole turkey breast on Thursday. Need to go get a couple more bags of cheap charcoal tomorrow before it reverts to normal post-holiday pricing.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Need to go get a couple more bags of cheap charcoal tomorrow before it reverts to normal post-holiday pricing.



Stock up while the getting is good! I usually replenish the supply w/ the Memorial Day sales, then top up around 7/4.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

My wife and I spent the morning making some Paraguayan dishes.


Sopa (Eggs, cheese, corn)


Empanadas:



Chipa (Tapioca, cheese, milk):


\




For dinner the other night we had some people over and had some steaks and chicken.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Stock up while the getting is good! I usually replenish the supply w/ the Memorial Day sales, then top up around 7/4.


It's on the list. Lowe's about 5 miles from work, just hope it doesn't start burning on its own in the hot car trunk. This heat and humidity thing is starting to get old. It's almost like it's summer or something.

Edit: Got a double bag of Kingsford "standard" grade, one bag of Kingsford with cherry wood with the money I saved. So 18.6 lbs x 2 + 14.6 lbs x 1 or 51.8 lbs of charcoal for $20. I should be good for a couple of weeks (still have a full 18.6 lb bag of standard and 1/2 bag of professional).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> This heat and humidity thing is starting to get old. It's almost like it's summer or something.



I hear ya. Went to the Nats game last night - even at 10pm, it was still brutally hot.


----------



## ceeaton

Happy 4th of July! Thanks to all of those who are committed to preserving our freedom, which we sometimes take for granted. And with this freedom I decided to get up early and put a brisket flat on my 18" Weber bullet smoker. Using the Minion method with some Cherry wood enhanced charcoal mixed in. Got a few too many coals going in the beginning (stabilized around 300*F), so had the bottom vents closed down (always leave the top 100% open) trying to get it to drop below 250*F (@ 265*F right now). Nice to know if this gets done a bit too quickly I can rest it wrapped in a cooler for a few hours until our guests arrive. Only my second brisket attempt so I have a boneless turkey breast standing by in the fridge which can be cooked up in less than three hours. Lightly seasoned the flat with a 50/50 mix of kosher salt and thickly ground pepper, placed in the smoker fat side down. Filled the water pan with cold water (didn't buffer the temperature much).

Now to see if I can stay out of the beer until Noon...


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good Craig. Don't forget to spritz it with apple juice or similar to keep it moist on top every hour or so. Probe it! Don't go just by temp. I just threw on a 6.5lb Pork Butt and will toss on a few racks of BB's later in the day. Pics coming in a bit.


----------



## ibglowin

1.5 hours in @ 250F rock steady.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Looking good Craig. Don't forget to spritz it with apple juice or similar to keep it moist on top every hour or so. Probe it! Don't go just by temp. I just threw on a 6.5lb Pork Butt and will toss on a few racks of BB's later in the day. Pics coming in a bit.


Four probes this cook, two for cooker temperature (one on each side) two for the brisket, one in the thickest portion, other in the thinnest. Been holding between 235-245*F for a couple of hours in the cooker (ie. I got it under control finally). Thickest portion of the flat measuring 158*, thinnest 163*. The thin portion was approaching 170, the thick was 165, so I think I'm into my stall (which is fine, time on my side, many hours until dinner). I'm happy since I just went to get ice for the coolers and opened my first beer (didn't make it to Noon, gosh darned). Seems that it is a little nicer outside since I did that (actually, not!, feels like someone turned the oven up).




So far no need to spritz, trying to improve on the bark before I get 'er wet. Plus with this humidity (dewpoint just hit 79*F, that's approaching @Johnd type humidity), it's staying nice and moist up top (even pooling a bit). Looks like it's contracting a too, which makes sense with the temperature drop I saw the last 45 minutes.

Edit: note to self - take the dog gone camera outside well before attempting a picture. Lens keeps fogging up since it's cool and the air outside is moist.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

You may not see much if any stall on a flat as there is almost no fat to render which is what causes the stall.



ceeaton said:


> Four probes this cook, two for cooker temperature (one on each side) two for the brisket, one in the thickest portion, other in the thinnest. Been holding between 235-245*F for a couple of hours in the cooker (ie. I got it under control finally). Thickest portion of the flat measuring 158*, thinnest 163*. The thin portion was approaching 170, the thick was 165, so I think I'm into my stall (which is fine, time on my side, many hours until dinner). I'm happy since I just went to get ice for the coolers and opened my first beer (didn't make it to Noon, gosh darned). Seems that it is a little nicer outside since I did that (actually, not!, feels like someone turned the oven up).
> 
> View attachment 49631
> 
> 
> So far no need to spritz, trying to improve on the bark before I get 'er wet. Plus with this humidity (dewpoint just hit 79*F, that's approaching @Johnd type humidity), it's staying nice and moist up top (even pooling a bit). Looks like it's contracting a too, which makes sense with the temperature drop I saw the last 45 minutes.
> 
> Edit: note to self - take the dog gone camera outside well before attempting a picture. Lens keeps fogging up since it's cool and the air outside is moist.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Four probes this cook, two for cooker temperature (one on each side) two for the brisket, one in the thickest portion, other in the thinnest. Been holding between 235-245*F for a couple of hours in the cooker (ie. I got it under control finally). Thickest portion of the flat measuring 158*, thinnest 163*. The thin portion was approaching 170, the thick was 165, so I think I'm into my stall (which is fine, time on my side, many hours until dinner). I'm happy since I just went to get ice for the coolers and opened my first beer (didn't make it to Noon, gosh darned). Seems that it is a little nicer outside since I did that (actually, not!, feels like someone turned the oven up).
> 
> So far no need to spritz, trying to improve on the bark before I get 'er wet. Plus with this humidity (dewpoint just hit 79*F, that's approaching @Johnd type humidity), it's staying nice and moist up top (even pooling a bit). Looks like it's contracting a too, which makes sense with the temperature drop I saw the last 45 minutes.
> 
> Edit: note to self - take the dog gone camera outside well before attempting a picture. Lens keeps fogging up since it's cool and the air outside is moist.



As a different experiment on one of your brisket cooks, when you get to 140 F or so, put your chunk on meat into a foil pan, covered tightly with alum. foil until you hit your final temp (I like 195). When you pull it off and wrap it to rest, take the juice that’s left behind, put it in a clear glass vessel and remove the liquid fat from the top. Strain the remainder through cheesecloth and you’ll have some first class au jus to serve it with. I slather my briskets with beef “Better Than Bouillon”, then season it, which makes the juice even better.

Just for the record it’s 92F and 89% RH, feels like a sauna, bout to go hang out by the pool with the fam. Pushed the easy button today, hot dogs for lunch, burgers for dinner.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> You may not see much if any stall on a flat as there is almost no fat to render which is what causes the stall.


According to my inkbird graph, it's been around 160 since 9:30 this morning, so a little over three hours. I thought the fat rendered starting at 155*F through 190*F, the stall was caused by the proteins contracting in the meat, forcing out any rendered fat and water at that point? Just rewatched the Franklin video and he doesn't mention the reason for it, just that it does it and expect it, if you don't want it cook at a higher temperature.

Found this, very interesting: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/craig-goldwyn/physicist-cracks-bbq-mystery_b_987719.html

I don't care why it does it, it does it and that worked to my advantage this time. Luckily I slowed down the cook enough that it didn't shoot through the stall as I don't want to serve this for another 4-5 hours. Next cook will hopefully be the whole brisket. I just need a reason for a big party as that's way too much meat for the 5 of us.

Edit: Now about to hit 5 hours on the stall, though the thick portion just ticked up a degree (163), thin portion is definitely on the move (176). Now to get it all done and edible. Time to spray some trusty apple cider vinegar/water.

Edit 2: 3 pm - 174*F and movin' up on the thick part. Dinner, here we come. Had to move it to the covered front porch, storms building to the West of us.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> As a different experiment on one of your brisket cooks, when you get to 140 F or so, put your chunk on meat into a foil pan, covered tightly with alum. foil until you hit your final temp (I like 195). When you pull it off and wrap it to rest, take the juice that’s left behind, put it in a clear glass vessel and remove the liquid fat from the top. Strain the remainder through cheesecloth and you’ll have some first class au jus to serve it with. I slather my briskets with beef “Better Than Bouillon”, then season it, which makes the juice even better.
> 
> Just for the record it’s 92F and 89% RH, feels like a sauna, bout to go hang out by the pool with the fam. Pushed the easy button today, hot dogs for lunch, burgers for dinner.


John, I do that for an eye round roast, but keep it in the pan from the get go (no foil covering). I try and keep below 120*F as long as I can, then pull it around 130-135*F, let it rest for 30 minutes and carve. Always a favorite with the kids.

We've got 91*F in York PA, 80*F dewpoint for a 69% RH. I'd hate to know what your dewpoint is with a 89% RH, nasty. Enjoy a cold one for me!


----------



## ceeaton

Finishing up. 4:20 pm and 189*F for the thick part, 203*F for the thin part. I just shielded the thin part with a bit of foil on the bottom and side, it had less fat to protect the underside. If it gets nasty I'll just chop it for a sandwich for tomorrows lunch, if it's chop-able. Good thing I moved the grill to the porch, just had an extended 20 minute downpour with lot's o' lightning in the area (internet keeps dropping). Easier to move when it's dry verses when it's pouring. Nice crust starting to form, but still really moist on the outside. Could get to like this high humidity thing on outdoor cooking days.

Just noticed one of the probes dropped about 20 degrees in the smoker. Wifey within a minute or so said, "rain is coming in on the porch, smoker is getting soaked". Luckily I just hit 190*F on the thick part, almost done.


----------



## ibglowin

Coming along. Wrapped the Pork Butt at 160F. Ribs are fixing to go the same route as well soon.


----------



## Boatboy24

@ceeaton Time to stain that nice new railing.


----------



## ibglowin

End result was definitely a worthy effort. Ribs were perfect, just a little bit of pull to slide off the bone but I was able to get the entire slab off the pit without it falling apart (too done). I think the Puled Pork was the star of the show, it hit 195F right about 5:30PM and pulled it off and tore it up with my "bear claws". There was about a cup of au jus in the foil and I saved that and poured back into the pulled pork. OMG it was like melted butter in your mouth. It needed no sauce but of course you had to have it with some. Anyways served it with potato salad, corn on the cob and watermelon. Washed it down with a nice ice cold Rose'. 

Desert was a pineapple upside down cake that was cooked in our CIP. No fireworks show this year due to fire restrictions (we are Stage III) due to the drought conditions.


----------



## pgentile

Babyback ribs(3 hours oven, 45 minutes grill) tonight with two types of wings, verde and adobo/honey. Grilled corn and roasted potato salad were on the menu as well. Watched the fireworks from roof deck, via the art museum, for the first time in years. Neighbor behind us took down a tree that had blocked our view the last few years.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> @ceeaton Time to stain that nice new railing.


Yes, another vote for staining! She wants to paint it white (that's the way it used to be). The neighbors decided it would look best either stained or sealed. Now sounds like the wine drinkers of the world think it should be stained. I'm holding out and willing to stain or seal it. If it gets painted white she gets to buy the paint and apply it (every several years for the next 20 years).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Yes, another vote for staining! She wants to paint it white (that's the way it used to be). The neighbors decided it would look best either stained or sealed. Now sounds like the wine drinkers of the world think it should be stained. I'm holding out and willing to stain or seal it. If it gets painted white she gets to buy the paint and apply it (every several years for the next 20 years).



Maybe consider a semi-transparent stain. Either paint or stain, you will probably need to reapply about every ~5 yrs or so.


----------



## geek

Wow, is this really worth it? I think I will keep using the 2 baskets that came with my Performer......

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...XPK5E&linkId=179fc4c1081a2822556677f6fe9337ed


----------



## ibglowin

That is more than I paid for my 22" Weber! I say nope.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Wow, is this really worth it? I think I will keep using the 2 baskets that came with my Performer......
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...XPK5E&linkId=179fc4c1081a2822556677f6fe9337ed



Keep your baskets. One on opposite ends of the grill with a table steamer pan (10.5" w x 8.25" d x 2.54" h - 30 for $6.54 @ BJs - work great for lasagna too) filled with some liquid. Much cheaper, my standard grilling setup! Speaking of grilling, pork skewers with veges and pineapple. Pork marinated in pineapple juice, soy sauce and some cumin, cooked on some Kingsford cherry wood laced charcoal. Served on a bed of jasmine rice. Nice easy meal that the kids love!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Wow, is this really worth it? I think I will keep using the 2 baskets that came with my Performer......
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...XPK5E&linkId=179fc4c1081a2822556677f6fe9337ed



A lot of people swear by them, but I don't see the draw.


----------



## sour_grapes

Here is a catch-up from the other day, all on the grill. Zucchini, cauliflower "steaks," seared scallions, 'sparagus, and some gulf shrimp from @jamesingalveston's company. I butterflied them, left the shells on, brined them, grilled for a few minutes on a super hot grill, then dumped them into a decoction of butter, garlic, lemon, and chopped basil and cilantro. A grilled nectarine for desert!


----------



## sour_grapes

Another catch-up of the next day's lunch: I threw together a Niçoise salad with stuff lying around (some of it from the dinner above): salad greens, cilantro, a hardboiled egg, olives, grilled cauliflower, grilled asparagus, slices of fresh mozzarella, and a piece of almond-crusted flounder, sauced with ho-made dressing and washed down with some leftover Chardonnay.

:


----------



## ceeaton

Hmmm, one daughter at the pool until later, other one helping a friend "baby sit" (ie. make sure he doesn't burn down the house). Only three of us for dinner. Had some leftover ham, pulled pork and diced some pepperoni for a meat lovers pizza, other kid had his normal GF pizza. Used four slabs of provolone on top of the sauce, then layered with leftover con queso and mozzarella cheeses (maybe some extra oregano on top). My slices had some added shaker peppers. Very nice and served with a cold Blue.

Crust turned out pretty good even though I didn't make it until 3:30 pm today. High gluten flour (winter red wheat) always seems to help.


----------



## sour_grapes

We had a new one for us: the first picture is the marinated protein to be named later. These spent some time in a marinade of lemon juice, oil, garlic, and marjoram for a few hours. For the rest of the meal, I steamed some artichokes, then finished them on the grill. I made some cannelloni beans, with garlic, onions carrots, thyme, smoked paprika, and some Liquid Smoke to round it out. I made a dish of yakina savoy and mushrooms; I sauteed the stems first, and separately sauteed 'shrooms (portobello) and garlic with lots of thyme. I combined those, then added the yakina leaves last. Very nice.

Okay, the mystery meat is.... loin chop of goat. A local rancher had it at the farmer's market, and we said "Sure! Why not?" The amazing thing to me is that we got loin chops. Very nice for very small $. After marinating, I seared them on a very hot grill. They tasted _very_ similar to lamb chops.


----------



## ceeaton

3-2-1 ribs today. Came in a cryovac from Giant, not the normal delivery method. Had a ton of top meat left one, was curious as to why. Once I got done and tried a bit, I realized it was part of the pork belly (ie. BACON!). Turned out really well, just didn't fit on my serving plate.




Now my next adventure is a whole turkey breast, with bone removed. Looks like it was marinated in some lemon and vinegar. My younger brother said he overcooked one of these in the oven and it was still really juicy. Directions on the back call for about a 7 hour cook on a smoker @ 300*F (which ain't smokin', it's a cookin'). I usually aim for 225-250*F, so I think I'll have to start this one up before church, low and slow, then modify the cook depending on how that turns out in my absence. Will probably truss in using some butchers twine to make a more uniform shape. Any comments welcome since this is the first one I've done w/o the bone (usually do a hotel style breast).


----------



## skyfire322

Hot dogs on the grill, smoked with mesquite chips paired with a Ravenswood special blend. All the noms.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Now my next adventure is a whole turkey breast, with bone removed. Looks like it was marinated in some lemon and vinegar. My younger brother said he overcooked one of these in the oven and it was still really juicy. Directions on the back call for about a 7 hour cook on a smoker @ 300*F (which ain't smokin', it's a cookin'). I usually aim for 225-250*F, so I think I'll have to start this one up before church, low and slow, then modify the cook depending on how that turns out in my absence. Will probably truss in using some butchers twine to make a more uniform shape. Any comments welcome since this is the first one I've done w/o the bone (usually do a hotel style breast).
> 
> View attachment 49678



Those boneless turkey breasts are very nice!! Had em smoked, grilled (laid out flat like a spatchcocked bird), fried, and my favorite, rotisseried. If smoking or rotissing, there’s usually enough skin to pin together or tie up and completely cover the underlying meat, a good sprinkling of Tony’s, ready to spin or smoke. Super juicy, flavorful skin, and really nice cut into 1/2” slabs across the grain. Definitely a favorite, enjoy!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Now my next adventure is a whole turkey breast, with bone removed. Looks like it was marinated in some lemon and vinegar. My younger brother said he overcooked one of these in the oven and it was still really juicy. Directions on the back call for about a 7 hour cook on a smoker @ 300*F (which ain't smokin', it's a cookin'). I usually aim for 225-250*F, so I think I'll have to start this one up before church, low and slow, then modify the cook depending on how that turns out in my absence. Will probably truss in using some butchers twine to make a more uniform shape. Any comments welcome since this is the first one I've done w/o the bone (usually do a hotel style breast).



A 5lb boneless turkey breast for 7 hours at 300?


----------



## sour_grapes

If Jim is saying what I think he is saying, I have to agree that 7 hours at 300 sounds like a recipe for shoe leather at best.

For comparison, I just put a 7 lb pork shoulder (deboned, flattened, and cut into accordion-like strips a la jerk pork) onto a grill (using the snake method) that I am hoping to do for ~ 7 hours at 225-250.


----------



## geek

Pork tenderloin.


----------



## ibglowin

Look out, Varis is throwing down slabs o meat now! 

Nice job buddy!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Look out, Varis is throwing down slabs o meat now!
> 
> Nice job buddy!


Just learning from you gurus....lol

I think it came out great.....pics coming up in a bit. Seared for a couple minutes each side and then indirect heat for some time until internal temp (according to my cheapo thermometer from Walmart) reached in the ~165F.
Maybe a bit well done for some but pork well done is in the ~175 or so.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

You judges tell me....lol

It tasted really good.


----------



## ibglowin

Where is our invite? Looks great. Nothing better than grilled pork tenderloin. Good eating for sure!


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks good @geek ! FYI, no need for foil when grilling asparagus. Just make sure to put them on perpendicular to the grates!! LOL!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks good @geek ! FYI, no need for foil when grilling asparagus. Just make sure to put them on perpendicular to the grates!! LOL!



yeah, I know, it was my daughter ....lol


----------



## sour_grapes

Looks great, Varis. Smoke rings and all!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Getting there.........


----------



## ceeaton

Tied the turkey breast up, the skin did almost cover all the meat. The 7 hours @ 300 was on the label, I scoffed at that as I usually do it around 225*F. Started up before church using a charcoal snake in the kettle. Part of the charcoal had the infused cherry wood. Got done around 2pm, held it in the kettle grill at 215*F as long as the charcoal held out. Moved it to a 170*F oven. Was so juicy and tender, I don't know if you could possibly make leather out of it. I used a rub of kosher salt and pepper, that's it. 2/3 rds of that bad boy is history, kids loved it. Served with smashed taters and a nice salad. Have about 1 lb+ leftover meat for salads this week. Definitely worth the price of admission.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Looks great, Varis. Smoke rings and all!!


I believe we have created the grilling monster that fed Connecticut.

Varis, you have evolved from the person who once asked "can you grill in the winter?" to a very good and adventurous chef with your kettle grill. I just opened a beer and I am drinking it in your honor!


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Getting there.........



Worked out nicely. I made grilled corn-off-the-cob with butter, garlic, smoked paprika, and garlic; fresh fennel and onion that were sauteed then braised, served with toasted pistachios; Swiss chard and beet greens, sauteed with onions and braised in ho-made beef stock, seasoned with coriander and marjoram; the star of the show, as adumbrated above, was a pork shoulder, deboned, pounded flat with my 4x4 mallet, sliced like an accordion, and then slathered with plain ol' sriracha for seasoning, then grilled for ~8 hours. Doesn't look like much, but it was yummy! Washed down with ho-made Wash. State Viognier.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> I believe we have created the grilling monster that fed Connecticut.
> 
> Varis, you have evolved from the person who once asked "can you grill in the winter?" to a very good and adventurous chef with your kettle grill. I just opened a beer and I am drinking it in your honor!



Thanks to you guys, just learning.....
I want to do a small pork shoulder, soon....need to get good ingredients for a recipe and grilling time and all that....lol

.


----------



## ibglowin

Before you move on to even larger masses o meat you will need to invest in a wireless thermometer that you insert and leave in the meat and watch the temps easily without needing to open the lid and lose all your heat and smoke each time.

One of the best bang for the bucks currently is the Thermo Pro TP20. Keep an eye out as it may be offered up on sale for Amazon Prime Day(s) at a discounted price.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GE77QT0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



geek said:


> Thanks to you guys, just learning.....
> I want to do a small pork shoulder, soon....need to get good ingredients for a recipe and grilling time and all that....lol
> 
> .


----------



## ceeaton

Yes, I agree with Mike, a digital thermometer has really helped out my cooking, especially with temperature control when experimenting with using a charcoal snake. Getting good temperature control will help you replicate consistent results time and time again. I'd go with his suggested version since it's made in the U.S.. I bought a four probe inkbird since someone on this site was incessantly trying to give me a free one. I bought it so I could give a review not driven by receiving a free product. So far it was worked remarkably well coming from a company that won't hire a consultant to review their manuals for proper use of the English language. Even my piss poor English (know as anguish) would be an improvement.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076QDC5VL/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Kraffty

I've been looking at one like this lately, my wireles version died (but the probe was the wired type) and this looks pretty interesting and even more versatile .

https://meater.com

Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Dayuum..........


----------



## geek

That's for big leaguers......lol


----------



## Kraffty

Grill pork chops sunday night with salad. Broke out my old "Pit-2-Go" from my RVing days. Probably 20 years old now and the company that made them has been gone for years. The cool thing is that the whole thing folds down to 2" x 18" x 18" square for travel.


----------



## ceeaton

Only four for dinner tonight. Have VBS for me and the kids this afternoon, wifey working, so I needed something I could cook on the grill then finish off in the oven without any operator intervention. Happened upon a few Y-tube videos of a pulled beef sandwich, so I figured I'd give it a try. Only a 3 lb chuck roast, though it was costly enough at $5,99 per lb (where is @JohnT's truck when you need it). Rubbed it with a simple kosher salt with coarse black pepper mixture. According to the video, you cook to 135*F, put in a foil pan, cook till 165*F, add liquids (like beef stock or wine etc) and onions, cover with foil and cook until 200*F+, let rest and pull with forks or claws or whatever. Serve on fluffy buns (or make a poboy) with lettuce, some of the onions, provolone cheese and some ho-made horseradish sauce. Sounded good enough to try, at worse it will be a pot roast sandwich, which still sounds pretty good to me.




Edit: walked into the house after VBS to a 201*F temperature on the chuck roast. Removed it from the onions and stock and covered with foil. Will pull in about an hour. Wifey making some steamed carrots and hash browns to serve along side the sandwiches. I also made a simple horseradish sauce (6 parts horseradish to 16 parts mayo). The stock and onions would make a fine french onion soup, just a tad too much black pepper, that's if any are left after we make the sandwiches.


----------



## ibglowin

Mmmmmmm Rib Eye Steak! I bet this is where @JohnT actually gets his meat......... LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Waste of Charcoal but OK..... LOL


----------



## geek

Can’t see pics using the app Mike..!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Use the safari browser on your phone!




geek said:


> Can’t see pics using the app Mike..!!!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Use the safari browser on your phone!



noooo, it defeats the purpose of the app..!!


----------



## Boatboy24

BLTs with ho-made bacon, red lettuce, arugula, fresh spinach, heirloom tomato and avocado.


----------



## ceeaton

Talked with my local Giant purveyor of protein about the boneless turkey breasts on sale. Occasionally a "plain" one shows up in the meat case, but most of them are pre-seasoned with a rub (paste). The "plain" one I had the other weekend was very good (though by the label you see that 18% of the weight is water/lemon juice/vinegar and salt). I said that if he could get some plain ones, they would disappear. Low and behold, four of them showed up in the meat case today (I disappeared one, my brother another, I'm going back to buy one and freeze it). Gotta love a meat monger who listens to his clients wishes. The one pictured below is 4.5 lbs, perfect for my family (with leftovers for salads).


----------



## ibglowin

So apparently there is no need to make your own any more...... You guessed it, Costco!


----------



## ceeaton

WIfey started up the second part of her summer semester, so had a beautiful day, a football kid with a hurting knee (ie. no practice runs) and just got paid yesterday. Hummm, let's see what we can find at the Giant. Bought another boneless turkey breast, but not enough time to cook it. Bought a thick sliced ham steak, plenty of time to cook it, just not in the mood (tomorrow with au gratin potatoes). Saw one pound packages of ground lamb for $4.39 lb, sounds like a winner! Got some plain greek yogurt, a young cucumber and was off to the races to see if I could get a tzatziki sauce made and some lamb seasoned where the meat and sauce didn't taste like it was mixed up five minutes ago. Turned out really well. Of the four skewers I made, my son ate three of them, so I'm guessing he liked it! I use a recipe from a magazine that has some cinnamon, nutmeg and clove in it (I'm thinking more traditional Lebanese fare). You gotta watch the amount as it can easily be overdone. And as always I threw in a heaping four cloves of garlic for the one lb of meat, and two gloves for the cucumber yogurt sauce. No vampires tonight (or wife for that matter). Still all I can say is Yum!

Oh, and served with a Labatt's Blue Pounder, eh?


----------



## CK55

ibglowin said:


> Mmmmmmm Rib Eye Steak! I bet this is where @JohnT actually gets his meat......... LOL


I lost it when i saw this LOL.

Too funny


----------



## ceeaton

Took advantage of another nice grilling day. This weekend's weather will make me move the kettle grill up onto the covered porch, which is fine with me. I have a chair and a place to put my beer within 3 ft of the grill, so it works for me. Mentioned to my wife that after about 3 years straight it would be nice to do something else other than pizza on a Friday night, suggested a nice ham steak, found some "instant" GF cheesy potatoes she could make, and grilled some pineapple slices along side. I think she heated up some mixed frozen veges to round out the meal. Very good, minimal cleanup and I got to start some charcoal up.

Picture using my phone, still haven't figured out the nuances of it quite yet. I point and click and get what I get.




On tap for this weekend, a 5 lb boneless turkey breast one evening, and either a big hunk of beef tenderloin or possibly some spicy boneless chicken thighs the other. Would love to get the offset smoker going, but our weather is looking a bit unsettled for the next six days or so.

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/pa/york?cm_ven=localwx_10day


----------



## geek

Good price folks?
I like ribeye instead.


----------



## ibglowin

That ain't no ribeye. If you like ribeye buy a rib eye! No sense buying something you don't like......

I am going to have them cut me some custom 1.5" ribeyes today as well as some Tri Tip that are on sale.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> That ain't no ribeye. If you like ribeye buy a rib eye! No sense buying something you don't like......
> 
> I am going to have them cut me some custom 1.5" ribeyes today as well as some Tri Tip that are on sale.




That's a nice price on flank steak too. May as well grab a few of those as well.


----------



## ceeaton

Dropped some slurry and a top up wine for Mr Mann to use (dropped at my sisters place, had a nice talk with my BIL before the rains came). And since I was out and sorta in the area, I ran down to the west side of York to a BJs I used to frequently pass earlier in my life to see what they had meat wise that I could put on the grill. Found a cryovac of bb ribs for a reasonable price ($2.79/lb). Did one up with salt/pepper rub, the other with some Stubb's pork rub with some added spices (was running low on it). Fired up the kettle with a snake containing some cherry infused charcoal as well as some cherry wood chips. Should have pleny of time to get a 2-2-1 cook in. Grill hanging around 200*F, lot's of wind and rain buffeting part of the kettle.


----------



## geek

@ceeaton You know, I might just move to PA.....


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> @ceeaton You know, I might just move to PA.....


Today would be a good day since I know we'll have leftover ribs. I'm having my wife invite the neighbors over since I know they like ribs.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Today would be a good day since I know we'll have leftover ribs. I'm having my wife invite the neighbors over since I know they like ribs.



I'd wish...lol

In terms of moving, we've been really thinking about moving south, either half way to NC or all the way down to FL. 

NC is making much more sense due to the season changes which we like.

Taxes in CT are literally killing us.... :-( Need to get out ..!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Score!


----------



## Boatboy24

Geez, those things are huge!


----------



## ibglowin

I think one will feed two people easily!



Boatboy24 said:


> Geez, those things are huge!


----------



## geek

Went to Costco and their ribeye went up in price around $9.79/lb if I remember.....but let me tell you that the marbles in their ribeye is super..very nice cuts!!


----------



## ceeaton

Ribs turned out really well. Served with ho-made mac 'n cheese, vege baked beans and a side salad. Guests brought some really nice cherries. Still had some left overs, so I think a rib meat omelette is in store for breakfast tomorrow morning. Rain doesn't seem to want to let up. Local rain gauges show 1 3/4 inches already. We did need some rain, just not a months worth in a few hours, but beggars can't be choosers.

Smoked turkey tomorrow, rain or shine. F**k the weather.\

Edit: Holy crap, it's 59*F on my front porch at 9 pm. Very rare for July around here. Rain still falling, who will stop the rain?


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Taxes in CT are literally killing us.... :-( Need to get out ..!!!



Just checking: When you say "literally," do you mean "figuratively"?


----------



## Jal5

Boatboy24 said:


> Seafood boil and 'Italian night' from the beach.


Now that is eating good. Buon appetito!


----------



## ibglowin

Just cut your Caribbean vacations down from 4 a year to only 3 and use that money to buy Costco meats! LOL



geek said:


> Went to Costco and their ribeye went up in price around $9.79/lb if I remember.....but let me tell you that the marbles in their ribeye is super..very nice cuts!!


----------



## ibglowin

Spatchcock Chicken on the Weber. Gonna kick it up a notch using a rub of Montreal Chicken seasoning with some Chimayo Red ground chile blended in for color and some spice. Pulled out a ring of my ho-made German snausage as well. Last but not least gonna use some of my home grown Jalapeño's and make some bacon wrapped Jalapeño "Poppers" on the grill as well. Film at eleven.......


----------



## geek

Oh my oh my, it came out really good...some veggies too.


----------



## Boatboy24

You're working that Performer like you've had it for decades, Varis! Nicely done!


----------



## Johnd

Pretty much rocked it out of the park..... Freshly caught / boiled boiled Gulf shrimp cocktail, caprese salad with tomatoes and basil from the garden, Burrata mozzarella, with fig balsamic vinegar drizzle, steamed fresh peas with Tony’s, and the steak was perfectly done, rare with a little crispy char on the outside. Paired and washed down with a 2014 Hall Terra Secca Cab, wow!!, glad I have several more bottles. Ben and Jerry's as soon as the wine is gone.


----------



## ceeaton

Tied up a boneless turkey breast and put it on the kettle. Turned out very moist and juicy (pulled it at 165*F and rested for 30 minutes).


----------



## ibglowin

Nothing better than smoking your meat when it is 100F outside I always say! The poppers were HOT! I admit that I ate a couple before I snapped this pic....... Ready for this weather to move on down the road. 100F at 7000ft EL feels like 110F by the way. But at least its a dry heave as they say........ LOL


----------



## geek

Feedback?

On sale for $2.49/lb.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Feedback?
> 
> On sale for $2.49/lb.
> 
> View attachment 50034


If you don't want to do it as a traditional London broil (Sicilian marinated steak (http://www.ilfustino.com/recipes/london-broil.aspx)), you could always use some butchers twine and tie it up into a more rounded shape and do some roast beast (https://www.afamilyfeast.com/top-round-roast/). I sear it and then put it in a foil pan (small lasagna type pan) with holes in the bottom to let extra jucies escape (so it doesn't rest in them) and cook it to about 130-135*F (using the weber kettle with the baskets of lit charcoal on both sides, leaving the middle for indirect cooking). Wrap in foil, let rest for 30 minutes and carve. Either way, I always use 1/2 price or less cuts to experiment with. Happy experimenting!

Edit: Duh on my part, buy it!

Edit2: Double duh on my part...make sure you cut it perpendicular to the grain or it will be very tough and chewy, thin slices are better (pencil thick or smaller).


----------



## geek

Thanks Craig..!


----------



## ibglowin

Celebrating the fact that I officially sent notice to my SRLM (Line Manager) that I am retiring from the "Lab" at the contract change happening in November. Last day of work will be October 31. Free at last, Thank God I am free at last! I am now officially burning leave and start tomorrow. No more working on Friday's and soon no more working on Monday's either. In celebration I made a nice Penne Pasta dish with Italian Snausage and my favorite jar sauce (Rao's).


----------



## geek

Congrats Mike..!!


----------



## Boatboy24

@ibglowin : Congrats on your countdown!! I'm jealous.


----------



## Boatboy24

adsflkasdfasd


----------



## sour_grapes

Congrats, Mike. I wish you well on the "countdown" special!


----------



## ceeaton

No pizza night last week, so had to do it this week. Bought ingredients and made my wife make it.  I found a really nice recipe for calzone with a ricotta/oregano/garlic/other cheese filling. Didn't have a bunch of fresh oregano so substituted some fresh genovese basil. Even with a dough made only an hour or so before, turned out really well. Half of one was enough for dinner. The basil and garlic really came through. I used whole milk ricotta, so it was very rich. Next time I might throw in some diced red onion to help build a savory flavor in the filling.


----------



## Boatboy24

Haven’t made pizza in a long, long time. Fixed that tonight. Store bought dough, toppings, etc, but I have to say these were some of the best pies I’ve made.


----------



## geek

Is there a pizza trend tonight?

We also had pizza, home
Made.


----------



## sour_grapes

Bucking the pizza trend! A little grilling action. Wifey had to work late, so, in addition to what's in the picture, I first made a couple of pounds of mussels for a snack before dinner. Steamed in butter, thyme, shallots, garlic, and ho-made Viognier. Then for dinner, I grilled green beans (plain), yellow squash (fennel topped with parsley), and grilled corn-off-the-cob (garlic, butter, and marjoram). The protein was a tuna steak, marinated in garlic/soy/lime/lemon juice, then grilled over _very_ high heat (1.25 minutes per side). No complaints at the Sour Grapes' household.


----------



## mainshipfred

Way to go Mike I'm getting jealous of all of you retired folks.


----------



## ceeaton

Haven't pulled out the offset smoker in a while, and since it isn't supposed to rain for a couple of days, and this bright orb is in the sky (I think they call it the Sun), I bought some chunk charcoal on my rounds today and a bag of apple wood chunks. Never really used this cooker with an accurate thermometer (one supplied is 100+*F high), so set one probe up in front the the turkey, one towards the back and one in the center of the fowl breast. This will be a nice exercise in fire management. If I get good at it I should be able to do six or so racks of ribs, though I'd have to jockey them around a lot (usable area is 16" x 32"). And "if you're lookin' you ain't cookin' " is the popular cooking phrase.


----------



## ibglowin

I have one almost identical to yours. Never seemed to master it or the associated temp swings on this thing. Still have it on the side of the house with a cover on it. I will never get rid of it. Not sure if it was operator error or rookie skill set. I should pull it out soon as like you say you can cook a whole lot of food on it. Maybe this coming October!



ceeaton said:


> Haven't pulled out the offset smoker in a while, and since it isn't supposed to rain for a couple of days, and this bright orb is in the sky (I think they call it the Sun)


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I have one almost identical to yours. Never seemed to master it or the associated temp swings on this thing. Still have it on the side of the house with a cover on it. I will never get rid of it. Not sure if it was operator error or rookie skill set. I should pull it out soon as like you say you can cook a whole lot of food on it. Maybe this coming October!


That's why I bought the kettle. Now that I'm getting a bit more experienced with it, I've watched a few videos and this one has a segment in it about fire management. I just looked at it again and realized I don't have a water pan up front, which would help moderate the temperatures a bit. Aaron is always talking about a clean fire, from what I'm noticing the best way to achieve that is to leave the fire box vents wide open, the top vent wide open, and manage the amount of fuel in the firebox. That way it's a clean fire, but your always tinkering by adding some wood/chunk charcoal every hour or so. The temperature probe app on my phone is great, I can sit down here in the dungeon on the computer and monitor my temperature. When your fuel is getting low the front probe drops like a rock (10 deg every 2 or 3 minutes). Then I jump up and add some fuel, just learning how much (last refueling I hit 405*F in the front, 325 in the back, obviously a bit too much fuel).

There is something to be said about a snake of charcoal in a kettle grill. Once the vents are set it cooks right along for 4 or 5 hours, I usually only open it up to move my sensor so it isn't directly over the burning coals.



Another decent fire management video for a small offset smoker. Does eventually talk about keeping the fire clean.




Edit: and it is so wind sensitive! I just watched it drop 30*F in about 1 minute. I went upstairs and noticed some gusty wind has started up (cold front went through last night). I finally got some of my wraps for my weber bullet out and draped them over the top of the smoker. Guess the next one will have to be heavier gauge steel. This one was a good price, though, it was my brother's cooker (ie. free).

Just added some charcoal:




Added the water pan:




Clean exhaust from the stack (other than the build-up around the rim from earlier cooking sessions):




Water pan has really moderated the heat after a fuel addition. 320*F out front, 295*F behind the breast. This hunk of meat was still somewhat icy in the interior, so racing the clock to hit 165*F (135*F now, should be no problem, famous last words).

This is just too much work for a Saturday, I need another beverage.


----------



## ceeaton

Took the turkey off at 163*F and rested for about an hour in foil (waiting for my wife to catch up with the sides, no ketchup). Served with corn, hash brown taters and a cold beer. Very moist and juicy. BTW, only used thick grind pepper for the rub. Still had a bit too much sodium from the brine it is packaged with. Still a very easy meal and a forgiving subject for my offset grill experiment with fuel management.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight's fare was leftover fava beans (with garlic and cumin); grilled baby Japanese eggplants (marinated in soy, garlic, ginger, and sesame oil); cucumber salad (rice vinegar, sugar, soy sauce, sesame oil, and cayenne); and the star of the show: loin chops of goat. I dry-brined the goat chops, and then marinated them all day in olive oil, garlic, marjoram, and fresh thyme. Grilled on a hot grill to med. rare. Yum! Desert was a granita made with ho-made Merlot.


----------



## ceeaton

Thought the evening would be a washout, so picked up some ground turkey and string cheese on the way home. Had an orthodontist appt for my youngest daughter, which I abruptly left to go visit my Mom after my wife showed up (my Mom ran out of basic bbq rub, so it was an emergency). Made up some meatballs with a wedge of string cheese in the middle (whole milk mozzarella), served with some marinara sauce (store bought Francesco Rinaldi's-GF). Very nice meal, though it didn't rain anymore, yet. Happy August (I just noticed, I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer).


----------



## ibglowin

Ho-made Cubano for lunch.............?




Absoluteamente!


----------



## ceeaton

I'm trying to figure out how to make 1/2 of a 10 lb pork picnic into cuban pork, the other half traditional pulled pork without splitting it in half. May just make it "bland" (ie. Texas style, salt, pepper, smoke) and spice it up later depending on the intended use.


----------



## ibglowin

Dang Craig. I have been out of Texas for almost 33 years and when you said that the hairs on the back of my neck stood up! 

Cuidado Hombre! LOL



ceeaton said:


> May just make it "bland" (ie. Texas style, salt, pepper, smoke) and spice it up later depending on the intended use.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Ho-made Cubano for lunch.............?
> 
> 
> Absoluteamente!




And a double decker, no less. Nice to see you're enjoying the new work schedule.


----------



## ibglowin

Its amazing when you realize the man don't own you anymore. LOL I don't have to kiss ask and mess with another performance appraisal ever again. They have nothing to make me toe the line or bust my ask for a good raise as it won't make any difference in my retirement payment. Its all over except waiting to hit the big Six 0 as that age maxes out the age factor for the retirement calculation. With accrued vaycay I think I have about 4 weeks of work between now and October. The rest will be burning leave (vacation) and preparing to terminate. 



Boatboy24 said:


> And a double decker, no less. Nice to see you're enjoying the new work schedule.


----------



## sour_grapes

Picked up a CSA box for my neighbor, and enjoyed (mostly) grilled fare for a lovely evening. Grilled zucchini and yellow squash (just EVOO), grilled scallions, sauteed/braised Swiss chard (onions, coriander, cayenne), sourdough bread, grilled crimini mushroom caps (fish sauce, EVOO, and lemon juice), and those lamb shoulder chops that are nearly rib chops (dry brined, then coriander, fennel, and garlic powder after grilling). The fact that the lamb chops both looked like the state of Wisconsin was an unexpected bonus!  Washed this down with a 35-month-old Eclipse Old Vine Zin, which is pretty tasty now.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Dang Craig. I have been out of Texas for almost 33 years and when you said that the hairs on the back of my neck stood up!
> 
> Cuidado Hombre! LOL


I wasn't looking for a fight. I guess bland or plain isn't the right word (I'll blame the beer), but more like versatile since I use that mixture as a base for any rub I make. I actually prefer it to most any rub I do as it lets more of the actual meat flavor to shine through. Some of the rubs with sugars and too many other spices seem to hide the meat flavor rather than complement it. Now watch as the venomous replies come from Memphis, KC and the Carolinas!

I was just told from one of my cell mates that here in PA we have mostly German influenced foods (somewhat, but not totally true) and that there is nothing more bland than a German sausage. Now that's enough to get the old emotions churning...I told her I don't want the visit the restaurants she used to eat at since I've never had a bland German meal.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Spatchcock Chicken on the Weber. Gonna kick it up a notch using a rub of Montreal Chicken seasoning with some Chimayo Red ground chile blended in for color and some spice. Pulled out a ring of my ho-made German snausage as well. Last but not least gonna use some of my home grown Jalapeño's and make some bacon wrapped Jalapeño "Poppers" on the grill as well. Film at eleven.......



Mike, I am planning to cook a spatchcock chicken on my Weber. Any tips? Indirect heat, followed by a sear? The opposite? Some skin-up time, some skin-down time? What're your preferences?


----------



## ibglowin

I have been cooking at ~350F indirect for about an hour (skin side up) and then 30 mins or so (skin side down) direct to crisp up the skin. I use an instant read probe in the breast and look for 165F or close. The fire has usually dropped down and won't burn the skin by the end of the cook.



sour_grapes said:


> Mike, I am planning to cook a spatchcock chicken on my Weber. Any tips? Indirect heat, followed by a sear? The opposite? Some skin-up time, some skin-down time? What're your preferences?


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Mike, I am planning to cook a spatchcock chicken on my Weber. Any tips? Indirect heat, followed by a sear? The opposite? Some skin-up time, some skin-down time? What're your preferences?


Paul, I just tried this recipe the other week, turned out well on my weber kettle (https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchen/grilled-spatchcocked-greek-chicken-3364920). Served with a salad with lot's of feta cheese and gazebo room greek dressing (https://gazeboroom.com/history/). I love using the dressing as a marinate (works great with grilled zucchini) and with a fresh salad, I went to both high school and college with Nick, one of the current owners.

Couldn't avoid it for a third Friday, so pizza night. Our niece just "graduated" from special training with the Navy and is supposed to ship out this Fall for 8 months, so she's home and said she'd visit. So I did up a second crust and about the time I was gonna put the pies together, she texted that she wouldn't make dinner. Oh well, stuff happens. Made the doughs last night so they were parked in the fridge for close to 20 hours. Made a really nice crust. Layered some provolone under the mozzarella, put some green pepper and diced pepperoni on one, plain for the other. GF pizza not pictured.




Pouring rain this evening, imagine that. Normally one of our driest months of the year and I think the latest downpour added about 1.25" to our monthly total. So, I'm not doing the lawn tomorrow, but got some rub ingredients on the cheap (restaurant supply store) to make up a "versatile" rub for some pulled pork tomorrow (kosher salt will be the third component of the rub). Since I can't do any yard work I'll have to concentrate on fire maintenance with the offset smoker. Got some more beer to make sure I didn't have to break away too long and let the fire suffer. I usually do a butt portion, but I couldn't pass up the deal on this picnic shoulder.


----------



## sour_grapes

Minimal-ish dinner tonight. A simple salad, with ho-made dressing and roasted pistachios; grilled 'sparagus (EVOO, marjoram), and some country-style spare ribs (spice rub including smoked paprika, garlic, cumin, chipotle, salt, sugar...). This was a Mike @ibglowin Kroger Woo-Hoo special, like $2 a pound. Cooked this on indirect grilling for ~30 minutes, then direct for a few minutes, and it was outstanding. Wifey did not know the history, and was _raving_ about it. I think country-style ribs need to make it into my gullet more frequently than has been the case.

Washed down with some ho-made Viognier.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Thanks for the recipe Craig. I snagged it and pushed it to the cloud for a future cook!



ceeaton said:


> Paul, I just tried this recipe the other week, turned out well on my weber kettle (https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchen/grilled-spatchcocked-greek-chicken-3364920).


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Thanks for the recipe Craig. I snagged it and pushed it to the cloud for a future cook!


It turned out better than I thought it would, nice to have a variation for a chicken dinner, since we usually eat it two or three times a week.

Now time to get the offset smoker out of the garage and get it fired up for the pork shoulder (took wifey out for breakfast, took longer than expected, which is good). Rain is hopefully gone until next Tuesday (just East of us had 5" last night, we had around 2" from what I can tell), picked up some Pecan chunks to try out with the pork. Got beer, another bag of lump charcoal, a new calibrate-able instant read digital thermometer (love the restaurant supply store) and a soon to be sunny day. And it's too wet in the yard to do yard work, oh darn. Life is just too good to me sometimes.




And their off! A little behind schedule, may have to wrap early or push the temperatures up a bit. Made a rub with 4 parts kosher salt, 4 parts coarsely ground pepper, 1 1/2 parts smoked paprika, 1 part onion powder (granular) and 1 part garlic powder (granular). My hands still smell really good from rubbing it in a bit. Water pan in front (with some extra rub from the sheet pan I rubbed it on), drip pan underneath. Temp probe in front, one in back and the other in the shoulder. Lump charcoal with some pecan chunks. Running pretty clean for just starting up.

Edit: update - 1:56 pm EDST - 124*F at center - pushed smoker temperature up to 285*F after the latest fuel addition. Fat cap splitting so I could wrap if I needed to, but I think I'll get 'er to 195*F+ with enough time to rest 30 min to an hour.




Edit 2: 4 pm, 167*F, if it stalls I'm screwed. I think I've been pressing the temperature pretty hard, so here's to it pushing right through. If not it's burger and dogs tonight, pulled pork tomorrow night.


----------



## Boatboy24

I love these thin burger buns. Had some leftover from burger night, as well as some pizza leftovers. Made for an easy lunch.


----------



## ibglowin

My mini pizza's from last night were made on Nan! Makes for an excellent fast pizza as well. Excellent pizza like crust with no muss no fuss.


----------



## ceeaton

This was an interesting watch. They butcher a whole side of beef, very informational.


----------



## ceeaton

Oh my, turned out really well. Had to push the temps a bit, but got a good 45 minute rest in and at around 6:30 pm got a chance to pull it. Nice and juicy with a good background flavor of pecan smoke and pepper. Made up a really interesting bbq sauce (Aaron Franklin inspired) that reminded me of my Mom's she picked up in San Antonio around the time she dated my Dad. Have enough to food save two bags for future easy meals; my wife's study friend who visited today is taking a meals worth for her and her husband as she enjoyed it very much.

Now what in the heck can I do low and slow tomorrow?


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, sorry, but no pix. We had a dear friend over, and never thought of it. 

I had salted a "Cafe Zuni-style" chicken for a few days in my fridge. Spatchcocked it (al la @ibglowin ) and grilled it on indirect heat, then finished on direct heat, as per Mike. In fact, everything was cooked on the grill. The rest of the meal was broccolini, which I grilled on an open fire to char, then transferred to a cast-iiron pan with garlic, oil, and water to soften. I also made corn-off-the-cob, seasoned with fresh thyme, marjoram, garlic powder, salt and butter. My DW made a cucumber salad with rice vinegar, tamari, and sesame oil. For the chicken, I made a salsa/compote of rough-chopped green olives, kalamata olives, and preserved lemons. It was goooood.


----------



## ibglowin

2lb Tri Tip going down on the Weber this evening. Been marinading for 24 hours now. Thinking about fingerling potatoes and that wedge salad I make with buttermilk dressing and blu cheese crumbles. Getting hungry already!


----------



## Johnd

Picked up a 19 # prime brisket yesterday evening, injected with some Cajun marinade, sprinkled down with salt and pepper, vacuum sealed and refrigerated for the night. 9 AM, slathered the whole thing down with Better Than Bouillon - Beef, covered with Big Mike’s and Magic Swamp Dust, and dropped in on the Primo. Hickory smoke like a locomotive, coals on the left, meat on the right, GURU set to 225F, let ‘ER rip!!!!!!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> 2lb Tri Tip going down on the Weber this evening. Been marinading for 24 hours now. Thinking about fingerling potatoes and that wedge salad I make with buttermilk dressing and blu cheese crumbles. Getting hungry already!


Pictures (like @Johnd) or it didn't happen!

Picked up a 5 lb chicken (that I'd usually use the beer can method on) that I'll spatchcock (edit: and then cut in half). Still deciding which way I'll go with the spices. I'm thinking a nice rosemary based rub I've used before, or possibly just marinate it in the left over bbq sauce from last night. Also picked up another boneless turkey breast, not enough time today to cook it so will fire it up next weekend (best by dated 8/22/18). They also had filet roasts for $8.99 lb. Didn't pull the trigger but may later in the week. I shouldn't be allowed in the grocery store when I'm hungry (hadn't eaten lunch yet).


----------



## ibglowin

Now that is a big brisket! No fuel required right? You just put your Kamado out in the sun and it will hit 225F all by itself right?



Johnd said:


> Picked up a 19 # prime brisket yesterday evening, injected with some Cajun marinade, sprinkled down with salt and pepper, vacuum sealed and refrigerated for the night. 9 AM, slathered the whole thing down with Better Than Bouillon - Beef, covered with Big Mike’s and Magic Swamp Dust, and dropped in on the Primo. Hickory smoke like a locomotive, coals on the left, meat on the right, GURU set to 225F, let ‘ER rip!!!!!!
> View attachment 50288


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Now that is a big brisket! No fuel required right? You just put your Kamado out in the sun and it will hit 225F all by itself right?



Probably not far from reality. Might miss the lump coal-cooked flavor or smokey wood. Fortunately, the Primo is in the shade, under roof with ceiling fans. Just hit 150 and went into a sealed foil pan for the rest of the ride. Should be perfect at dinner. Wifey takes the leftovers and seals/freezes them it two-boy sized bags to thaw for school lunches. The boys kinda dig smoked brisket sandwiches as school lunch.


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> Picked up a 19 # prime brisket yesterday evening, injected with some Cajun marinade, sprinkled down with salt and pepper, vacuum sealed and refrigerated for the night. 9 AM, slathered the whole thing down with Better Than Bouillon - Beef, covered with Big Mike’s and Magic Swamp Dust, and dropped in on the Primo. Hickory smoke like a locomotive, coals on the left, meat on the right, GURU set to 225F, let ‘ER rip!!!!!!



Where is the triple-like button?


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Picked up a 19 # prime brisket yesterday evening, injected with some Cajun marinade, sprinkled down with salt and pepper, vacuum sealed and refrigerated for the night. 9 AM, slathered the whole thing down with Better Than Bouillon - Beef, covered with Big Mike’s and Magic Swamp Dust, and dropped in on the Primo. Hickory smoke like a locomotive, coals on the left, meat on the right, GURU set to 225F, let ‘ER rip!!!!!!



19lbs!!!???


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> 19lbs!!!???



Yup, it’s a hoss!! Trimmed maybe a pound of fat off, if that much. Came off of the pit 45 mins ago, resting comfortably triple wrapped in foil, wrapped in two fluffy towels, all inside soft insulated ice chest. Start carving it up in about 30 or so.


----------



## ceeaton

Hmmm, almost don't want to post this with 19 lbs of brisket @Johnd has (sometimes size matters). Spatchcocked then eventually split a chicken in half. Added some rosemary to a rub I used yesterday for the pork (basically salt, pepper, smoked paprika, garlic powder, onion powder then added some rosemary and mustard powder). Cooked for about 1 1/4 hours, nice crispy skin and a good flavor from the rub. Served with corn (8 ears for $1 type, too much rain around here and corn is very cheap) and a salad. Still wish I had a ripe tomato, was hoping that two days of sun might push one to ripeness. Storm hanging out a few miles away, hope it goes elsewhere as the back yard is still really wet (too wet to cut the lawn without leaving mud tracks).


----------



## ibglowin

Here you go Craig! LOL


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 50294
> Here you go Craig! LOL


I like and appreciate the picture (could probably name off most of the ingredients in the marinate), but I was hoping for a nice post-grill image with lot's of yummy crust on that tri-tip. I have to remember I'm in the eastern part of the country, not the almost left coast.


----------



## ibglowin

Just starting the Weber up now!


----------



## ibglowin

Coming along nicely.


----------



## ibglowin

So this happened......... 

Yesterday! LOL


----------



## ibglowin

The "Woohoo" force is strong today........... LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

Thanks for reminding me... I will go Woo-Hooing on my way home!


----------



## ibglowin

Scored some Kobe/Wagyu style hamburger meat today. Have not tried it before so will make a couple nice burgers and report back.


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, my. A lousy picture of a delightful meal. And I wasn't even drunk! Sigh.

It was hamburger night -- but first the veggies. I made a mixture of beans: green beans, purple beans, yellow beans, and broad beans (courtesy of a farmers' market). I sauteed them with some "fancy" onions (from the same market) and lots of EVOO, then braised with ho-made chicken stock, and a large tomato. I decided that this was kind of Mediterranean style, so went with fresh thyme, sage, and marjoram. Next, I had some Japanese-style eggplants, but went with a Mediterranean preparation: coat with EVOO, then grill both sides; meanwhile, gently sautee lots of garlic with lots of EVOO, then fold in a bunch of chopped Italian parsley and a little lemon juice. Mix the eggplants and the sauce, and let it sit.

Finally the burger. I used grass-fed beef (from a local farmer), and mixed it with a dollop of mayonnaise. Grilled it on a HOT grill, 3' a side. While that was resting (after seasoning with Montreal steak seasoning), I toasted the buns on the grill, then smothered them with truffle butter (pinch me) and fresh arugula. This was wonderful.

All washed down with a WE Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot (39 mos. old). Can't complain!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, my. A lousy picture of a delightful meal. And I wasn't even drunk! Sigh.


Maybe that's the problem, drink first, take pictures later!


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, tonight's fare may seem a little familiar. Same ol', same ol', perhaps. Veggies were grilled zucchini (salt, EVOO); grilled corn-off-the-cob (garlic, butter, EVOO, and too much chipotle); swiss chard (sauteed, with onions, marjoram, coriander, and red pepper flakes, then braised in ho-made chicken stock). The protein was the usual laaaaaamb "shoulder" chops, dry-brined, then grilled to med. on a hot grill.

This was all washed down with a Columbia Crest 2010 H3 Merlot. This was another installation in my series of aging cheap wines. This wine was all that: smooth, right amount of tannins and oak, excellent flavor intensity, good nose and fruit, great mouthfeel. I think it would do well in a blind taste test.


----------



## ibglowin

Made "Father's Office" burgers tonight from the Wagyu hamburger meat. It tasted like budder! Definitely worth the splurge!


----------



## Boatboy24

Easy button. Still some electrical work left on the deck, but I moved the Performer back up tonight and did two of these. Good, but not as good as I'd hoped.


----------



## ibglowin

Maybe if you took it out of the package first......



Boatboy24 said:


> Easy button. Still some electrical work left on the deck, but I moved the Performer back up tonight and did two of these. Good, but not as good as I'd hoped.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Maybe if you took it out of the package first......



That would explain the plastic-y flavor.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Made "Father's Office" burgers tonight from the Wagyu hamburger meat. It tasted like budder! Definitely worth the splurge!
> 
> View attachment 50323


Oh man that looks good! I had never heard of this -- now I must duplicate!


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> Oh man that looks good! I had never heard of this -- now I must duplicate!



https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/the-office-burger-3363588


----------



## sour_grapes

As you may have noticed, my wife and I like both our meat and our seafood rare. In particular, we eat salmon and tuna and other fish very rare.

Maybe a week ago, I saw this article in the Washington Post: https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...of-a-worm-in-his-food/?utm_term=.36bc61f98ee9 . It was about a diner that found a live, parasitic worm crawling out of his/her cod. I have never seen such a thing in my 54 years on Earth, so I didn't give it much thought, although, according to the article, it is not that rare a phenomenon. 

This evening, we had grilled monkfish for dinner. I salted the monkfish and set it aside as I prepared everything else. I had cooked two of the side dishes (described below), before grabbing the monkfish to grill. Something caught my eye, viz., a 2" long, skinny, wriggling worm that worked its way to the surface of the filet. Hmmm. 

I pulled it out and killed it; we decided to proceed, but to just make sure the fish was _well-cooked_. I grilled it for longer than I normally would have, until the interior was > 145 F.

So, with that introduction, here was our meal: Salad with arugula and green and red lettuces, with a dressing of EVOO, lemon, thyme, and white balsamic vinegar. We had artichokes that were steamed until soft, then grilled for some char, served with butter, garlic, and lemon. Simple red potatoes cooked on the grill. Finally, the monkfish filet, grilled until 145F, served with an awesome compote of chopped olives, preserved lemon, tarragon, thyme,cilantro, capers, EVOO, and lemon juice. This was quite lovely, and made up for any "overdoneness" in the fish or random wriggling worms.


----------



## Johnd

One of my buddies sold his company for a pretty hefty sum, bought a big house with a 25 acre farm and is raising Wagyu cows. Might be buying half of a young cow this spring, said he didn’t need the whole thing. Definitely will get some ground beef made.


----------



## ceeaton

WIfe texted that the youngest was still avoiding solid food (new braces, teeth are sore), oldest that is still at home going out to get her senior pictures taken, and my wife didn't necessarily want pizza and suggested some cubano sandwiches, which was fine with me. I knew I needed some rolls, swiss cheese and some flat or waffle cut pickles. Stopped at the local Giant and when I went to check out was informed that the debit and credit options weren't working at the time and the line at the one ATM in the store was rather long. So I begrudgingly put my spoils back on the shelves and left the store. My wife eventually picked up the necessary ingredients, though I was thawing some ground lamb to make some greek lamb burgers (maybe Sunday). So no pizza night (gosh, darned) but the alternative was pretty good.




Served with a six pack of nondescript cold beer. It's Fryday!


----------



## geek

yummy.....


----------



## ceeaton

Making some gyro meat (americanized version), had to take some and grill it up for a "pre taste". Haven't made the pocketless pitas or tzatziki sauce yet, so served on a potato sub roll left over from cubanos last night. 2/3 ground lamb, 1/3 80/20 ground beef. Lot's of garlic, rosemary, oregano, some salt & pepper, cumin, onion and more garlic. Then I added some garlic so I could taste it. After cooling the loaf of meat, I'll fry it up as needed for sandwiches (tomorrow dinner for me, I'm being abandoned, family going for a cook out, I'm staying home to do chores (drinking)).

The garlic is staring to come out of the pores in my skin, so I think I got enough in there.


----------



## geek

Heading to the store to get me some of this....what daya think [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

And the Pollo Asado is in the bag! (for tomorrow afternoon)




https://keviniscooking.com/how-to-make-pollo-asado/


----------



## ibglowin

Porterhouse is a T-Bone with a NY Strip on one side and beef tenderloin attached to the other side. That would be the best cut of the three IMHO.


geek said:


> Heading to the store to get me some of this....what daya think [emoji4]


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> And the Pollo Asado is in the bag! (for tomorrow afternoon)
> 
> 
> 
> https://keviniscooking.com/how-to-make-pollo-asado/



Is that a whole chicken cut up in there (the ziploc bag), or do you like using certain parts (I'd lean towards boneless thighs around these parts)? Thanks for posting that recipe, looks fantastic.

Waiting for the downpour to stop. Doing some salmon for my 13 yr old son's birthday dinner request. Luckily I got more propane so I don't necessarily have to fire up the charcoal grill if I feel lazy.


----------



## ibglowin

Today I found some split breast (with the skins and rib bones) and snagged a nice family pack. I imagine you could use anything really. I was initially thinking about cutting up a whole chicken spatchcock style into two halves but wasn't sure it would fit into a gallon zip lock.

This is Mrs IB favorite so bonus points for me if you know what I mean.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> ... but wasn't sure it would fit into a gallon zip lock.
> 
> This is Mrs IB favorite so bonus points for me if you know what I mean.



They make 2 gallon ziplocs, all but the largest of spatchcock chickens will fit in them. Unfortunately there are like 5 or 6 bags in the pack.

Serve it with her favorite wine. Good luck tonight.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Serve it with her favorite wine. Good luck tonight.



LOL [emoji3]


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Making some gyro meat (americanized version), had to take some and grill it up for a "pre taste". Haven't made the pocketless pitas or tzatziki sauce yet, so served on a potato sub roll left over from cubanos last night. 2/3 ground lamb, 1/3 80/20 ground beef. Lot's of garlic, rosemary, oregano, some salt & pepper, cumin, onion and more garlic. Then I added some garlic so I could taste it. After cooling the loaf of meat, I'll fry it up as needed for sandwiches (tomorrow dinner for me, I'm being abandoned, family going for a cook out, I'm staying home to do chores (drinking)).
> 
> The garlic is staring to come out of the pores in my skin, so I think I got enough in there.




Would love to hear more on your technique. I love gyros and would love to do some gyro meat on the kettle.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Would love to hear more on your technique. I love gyros and would love to do some gyro meat on the kettle.


Today's version was loosely based on the technique she uses here (see link below, she's annoying at best). Spices were from an old recipe I liked, just gotta find it (I don't measure, put stuff in, grill up a small test piece. The more garlic the better, I use rosemary which she doesn't). I used a blender with a paddle to mix it up (not my bread hook). I've done this before and placed a brick wrapped in foil on top of it once in the pan for an overnight stay in the fridge, it helped with the texture (made it much more compact) but I wasn't in the patient kind of mood today, so I cooked it in a loaf pan placed in some water (to moderate the heat and not overcook the bottom of the loaf - 55 minutes @ 350*F, final internal temp of 162*F). I think if you put it in the fridge overnight, then put it on the kettle low and slow the next day, it would turn out fantastic. Oh, I also add an egg to help hold it together and make it easy to slice thin once it has cooled.

The stuff I made today I'll have to thin slice and fry or grill up to brown it a little. At this point it is gray in color but incredibly delicious. I'm sure I'll be having some flavorful burps tomorrow morning with my coffee (sorry if that't TMI).


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> And the Pollo Asado is in the bag! (for tomorrow afternoon)
> 
> https://keviniscooking.com/how-to-make-pollo-asado/



Thanks for sharing that recipe. Pretty sure it'll be on my grill soon.


----------



## ibglowin

Hardest ingredient to source is the Achiote paste. I have seen it at Carniceria's in Santa fe but I just press the easy button.......

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NU1O7T6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Oh and this marinade is to die for good on a Tri-Tip as well!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## geek

Good Lord that looks good @Boatboy24


----------



## geek

I'm trying to decide what to cook today, chicken is on my mind.....


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I'm trying to decide what to cook today, chicken is on my mind.....



My vote is for Peruvian chicken.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> I'm trying to decide what to cook today, chicken is on my mind.....


https://www.weber.com/US/en/recipes/poultry/chicken-gyros/weber-3532.html

I'll have pictures of mine later, but I'm using a brick of lamb/beef I cooked up yesterday. Just about to make the pocketless pitas.


----------



## sour_grapes

Country-style pork ribs. Spice rub (paprika, garlic powder, sage, marjoram, brown sugar, salt, pepper, etc.), then grilled on indirect heat at ~350 for an hour. Served with mushroom caps (tamari, EVOO, and lemon juice, then grilled); sauteed/brainsed broccoli rabe (tons of garlic and EVOO); and sauteed ripe plantains (butter, then garlic at the end).


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Things are looking good. Perfect day weather wise. I roasted some home grown Poblano's for our "Chimayo Chicken Sandwich" topping. Sweating them now before peeling. Pollo Asado is down and the St. Louis style ribs are in the wrapped phase now. I think it might by Beer Thirty as well.


----------



## ceeaton

I think I like Mike's weather and meal better than mine. Mostly overcast, very humid, thunderstorms abound, but we never got a direct hit. Fortunately I had made a loaf of gyro meat. So started up the grill, smoked some salmon I had in a cure for my son (celebrated his Birthday yesterday (was actually earlier last week)), added some green maters with some olive oil and smoked paprika and then threw on a few thin slices of some gyro meat to brown it up. Had made some flatbread earlier in the day (was wrapped in a warm oven, stayed pretty good) and some tzatziki sauce this morning. Picked a few ripe tomatoes and assembled a gyro. My gosh that was worth the effort. I threw some feta cheese on that was actually not necessary (will use it in salads this week). The tzatziki sauce turned out really well as I found a new greek yogurt with 5% fat (I think that is what the 5% on the label stood for). Didn't need any draining and really had a nice flavor. Cooked up too much meat, so I guess I'll have to suffer and have a gyro for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Things are looking good. Perfect day weather wise. I roasted some home grown Poblano's for our "Chimayo Chicken Sandwich" topping. Sweating them now before peeling. Pollo Asado is down and the St. Louis style ribs are in the wrapped phase now. I think it might by Beer Thirty as well.



Have a crowd, or just cooking for the coming week?


----------



## ibglowin

Leftovers for the week! Everything turned out fantastic. The ribs were amazing and needed no sauce at all. The poblano's were a bit spicy almost hot so ice cream sandwich for dessert!



Boatboy24 said:


> Have a crowd, or just cooking for the coming week?


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> with some ... smoked paprika



I want to know why I didn't know this substance existed for the first 50 years of my life!? I feel robbed! Now I use it liberally.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I want to know why I didn't know this substance existed for the first 50 years of my life!? I feel robbed! Now I use it liberally.


I agree, bestest stuff ever made! I keep looking for a good pepper so I can grow my own paprika, then cook it like Mike did on the grill, dry them and grind them. Could use different woods and experiment with the taste.

On a side note, wifey is home all week (back to school shopping for the kids, in between semesters, etc) and requested chicken fajitas. I just happened to have six ho-made flat breads that could be reheated. So did the marinated chicken over charcoal (we've missed the rain so far since this mornings deluge) and they turned out pretty well. Served with some sauteed peppers and onions. Sorry no picture, we ate it all before I remembered that. Yum!


----------



## GreginND

A few things I’ve been eating lately. 

Roasted eggplant and tomatoes with Italian herbs on mashed potatoes. Every single bit of this grown in the garden. 




A vegan Spanish tortilla made with garden grown potatoes, caramelized onions and chick pea flour to bind it. 




Homemade braided pesto bread. 




Fresh Korean pickled cucumber. 




Yellow beet and eggplant curry. 




Szechuan stir fried yard long beans and local apple cider.


----------



## Boatboy24

I think you may have picked the beans early. They don't seem to be a yard long in that pic.


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night, we did Peruvian chicken over charcoal. I also made some zucchini boats seasoned and stuffed with salsa and cheese and topped w/ seasoned breadcrumbs. Finished it off with some Spanish rice.


----------



## Kraffty

We don't usually eat starches with dinner during the week anymore so we end up with a couple of veggies or salad and veggies and chicken for the most part. Gotten to be pretty boring but has helped shed lots of pounds. Last night though we had chops cooked in cast iron, really tasty.


----------



## ceeaton

Today had a forecast of no rain for a change, so took a 1/2 day off of work (which means I left work around 10:15 am) to get the lawn done, spray some weeds with a new concoction (vinegar/salt/dish washing liquid) to test it out, and cook something that took more than 30 minutes on the grill. Had a boneless turkey breast that I was going to do this weekend, but our schedule is not conducive for a 4-5 hour cook on the grill. Started the grill up when I got home, did the lawn, sprayed some weeds and drank some beer. Planning to get some wasp spray and knock back the wasps that fancy the vinyl shudders on the front of the house this evening (makes sitting on the porch an adventure at times). Nice day off, though it was a bit hot (got up to 92*F, but it didn't rain!).

Snake method on the Weber kettle so I didn't have to worry about it too much. Had to get it done earlier than I expected so threw some extra lump charcoal on the right side to increase the temperature into the low 300's.


----------



## Kraffty

Two nights in a row for me, that's a record! Salmon, brussel sprouts and tomato cucumber and radish salad. Coming up for the weekend, friends over and planning on Carnitas with home made corn tortillas. Mexican rice and refried beans from scratch and of course and great big pitcher of Sangria, putting a post it note on my forehead, pictures, pictures.......
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Last night was our anniversary. Kind of a tradition now to make our version of "Linguine ai Frutti di Mare" in order to use up a couple pounds of the cherry tomatoes in one shot. This guy has a little bit of everything in it. Clams, scallops, mussels and this year a couple of nice hunks of Chilean Sea Bass (Costco). Pretty awesome dish!


----------



## Kraffty

That looks straight out of a cookbook, yummmmmmm


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Two nights in a row for me, that's a record! Salmon, brussel sprouts and tomato cucumber and radish salad. Coming up for the weekend, friends over and planning on Carnitas with home made corn tortillas. Mexican rice and refried beans from scratch and of course and great big pitcher of Sangria, putting a post it note on my forehead, pictures, pictures.......
> Mike



Looks fabulous, Mike!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Pretty awesome dish!




I'll say!! The 'Mikes' are eating very well today.


----------



## Steve_M

Late Summer alfresco dining.
Chicken Milanese, Forza wine and homegrown tomatoes.


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve_M said:


> View attachment 50428
> Late Summer alfresco dining.
> Chicken Milanese, Forza wine and homegrown tomatoes.



Can't complain about the food, the wine or the view.


----------



## Johny99

Smoking some pork ribs, using spirals that were in Cab Franc last year!


----------



## ibglowin

Do they add any smoke/flavor on top of a propane grill? They look like they are charred pretty good!



Johny99 said:


> Smoking some pork ribs, using spirals that were in Cab Franc last year!


----------



## Johny99

ibglowin said:


> Do they add any smoke/flavor on top of a propane grill? They look like they are charred pretty good!



Surprisingly yes. That was just before I pulled the ribs. The spirals add great smoke with the lid closed. Not as good as the wood grill, but it is Thursday and I didn’t have time for a four hour smoke. I paired it with my 2010 Sangiovese and a 2009 from Walla Walla. Theirs was better, mine is done.


----------



## ibglowin

Off today......... You know what that means. Yard work, weed whacking, weed pulling, poop scooping, patio detail, laundry detail, cat box detail, trash day.......

Decided to do a 2nd trial run with the Waygu hamburger meat, this time with just a regular New Mexico favorite....... Green Chile Cheeseburger.

All the trimmings. Air fryer tater tots on the side. Did not suck. Washed it down with a nice fitting bottle of "Toil" Oregon Rose' of Pinot Noir from the Figgin's winery. No complaints from anyone!


----------



## ceeaton

This wasn't as fancy as Mike's burger above this post, but it really it the spot.

https://www.onceuponachef.com/recipes/steakhouse-burgers.html

I didn't use the garlic or green onion, GF bread for the panade, and used 80/20 beef that was on sale ($2.39 /lb). Cooked it over charcoal as I was talking to my oldest Son who happened to call home from Eglin AFB in Florida. Good cheddar cheese and some bacon on top. Served with some Silver Queen corn (I think, not overly sweet, but very corny) and some Dietz & Watson kosher dill pickles (they have a really fantastic flavor).


----------



## Boatboy24

Burger night here too. I called them "Peruvian Chile Burgers". My wife has fallen in love with the Peruvian Chicken and green sauce that we can get at Wegmans and just grill up. She's putting green sauce on everything. So I made up some patties w/ onion powder, Chile powder, cumin and S&P. Grilled them over charcoal, topped with "Salsa Jack" - a cheese I've never seen before but enjoyed quite a bit. Burgers got some green sauce on the bottom, along with chipotle mayo and mixed greens on top - good stuff!


----------



## ibglowin

Well yea, cause you didn't get your meat from the Woo Hoo bin! LOL



ceeaton said:


> This wasn't as fancy as Mike's burger above this post, but it really it the spot.


----------



## ibglowin

You know what that means.......... LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> She's putting green sauce on everything........


----------



## ibglowin

Costco run today! 200 miles round trip for you right coasters who can't go 20 miles in one hour! LOL Found this ready to go "Sous Vide" Hickory smoked, sliced pork belly and was not going to pass it up. I know the whole deal is available at the meat counter for only $2.99lb but for $6lb ready to go I wanted to give this a shot. Will report back at a later date when we dig into it!


----------



## ibglowin

Interesting article on the history of Waygu beef in America.


----------



## ibglowin

So this happened yesterday.........


----------



## Venatorscribe

I just made something that I haven't done in years. Smoked fish pie. Bloody lovely flavours. Why have I left it do long ?


----------



## ibglowin

Who knew Franklin has some crazy skills outside of BBQ'ing. Most enjoyable episode to watch if you have some time. Craig, @ceeaton if you haven't seen this one, his breakdown of pits on the market for us "amateurs" and the one he liked the most was pretty interesting but not a huge surprise.

https://www.pbs.org/video/bbq-franklin-episode-4-pits/


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Who knew Franklin has some crazy skills outside of BBQ'ing. Most enjoyable episode to watch if you have some time. Craig, @ceeaton if you haven't seen this one, his breakdown of pits on the market for us "amateurs" and the one he liked the most was pretty interesting but not a huge surprise.
> 
> https://www.pbs.org/video/bbq-franklin-episode-4-pits/


Yes, I watched that the other weekend when it was raining (could have been three or four weekends ago). Very informational, I love his workshop. If I knew I was leaving this world in the next few months, he'd be on my list of someone I'd love to sit down and share a beer and conversation with, for sure.


----------



## ibglowin

Seems like a nice guy with a great sense of humor. Sorta like you!



ceeaton said:


> I'd love to sit down and share a beer and conversation with, for sure.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Seems like a nice guy with a great sense of humor. Sorta like you!


He looks like he's having fun all of the time. I just wish I could use a welder like that, always worried I'm gonna electrocute myself somehow. Of course I had to watch that again, and dream a little! Could you imagine how many racks of ribs you could do on a 1000 gallon offset smoker!

I do like his simple way of approaching smoke cooking. Keep it clean, keep the air flowing. My bbq has definitely got better since I've been watching and trying to follow his approach.


----------



## Venatorscribe

'Yams on horse back' (yams wrapped in bacon) with
Mediterranean chicken and salad. Consumed with a couple of glasses of Pinot Noir. Pretty pretty yum


----------



## Boatboy24

One was a little overdone, the other was perfect.


----------



## ceeaton

Made my 11 yr old daughters new favorite meal. Of course that changes every few months. Boneless turkey breast coated in pepper (no salt as it was packed in a brine/vinegar solution) using some apple wood chunks for added flavor. Didn't get it started until 1:30 this afternoon, so once part of the charcoal snake burnt I added some charcoal where the earlier charcoal fire had been to raise the temperature a bit. Wasn't needed as the breast hit 165*F in 3 hours, lesson learned. Sitting wrapped in foil in a warmed oven (170*F, then turned off) to hold it until we serve it. Will be served with some sort of new potatoes, recipe depending on my wife and a fresh garden salad.

Edit: Wifey picked boiled red skins with butter and fresh parsley. Even though done early, the turkey was extremely tender. Will have some tomorrow on some left over salad. Happy I didn't add any salt to the rub, the flavor was better than the last breast we did (which had a bit too much salt). Really enjoy the fresh black pepper, stays with you for a while (and will prompt some dreams of my next Texas style brisket).


----------



## ceeaton

Missed a grilling day this weekend (Saturday, worked at a local towns 150th yr anniv. celebration, popping corn and shaving ice), so decided that nothing at work was pressing enough to stay, picked up a bone in pork sirloin roast with some nice marbling on the way home and got the weber kettle going before going in the house to change into something a bit cooler (almost 90 here already). Using some pecan wood and a foil tin of apple cider vinegar underneath. Slathered in yellow mustard and rubbed with some kosher salt and course ground black pepper. If it appears to start drying out, I've got a pound of bacon I'll wrap it in and then employ the Texas crutch for the rest of the cook. Might even get some yard work done, or maybe rack a few wines, or maybe drink a few beers to stay cool.






Edit: FYI, I just went down to the Hanover Lowes to get some more RoundUp and two 18lb bags of Kingsford are $12.88 (before tax), which is better than the normal $19+. I got some Cowboy briquettes to try since I love their lump charcoal, works well with the Minion method (since there are no fillers).

Edit 2: Definitely should have wrapped in bacon, but I got lazy. Was dryer than I wanted, but still edible, the flavor is a nice balance of smokiness and spices, with the pepper really coming through. If I had had a few more hours I could have cooked a small pork butt. I plan on using some of the leftovers with some Zatarain's Dirty rice mix for lunch.


----------



## Harriete

I think I should have been born in Italy, as all I want to eat is pasta. Following this simple life principle, I enjoyed pesto spaghetti with Robert Mondavi 2016 Fume Blanc. Too delicious!


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night. Had the day off unexpectedly and had dough resting in the fridge for two days. Made a batch of sauce from home grown tomatoes and used thick sliced mozzarella as the base. One pizza was 1/2 pepperoni and cheese, another was cheese and bacon. Also made a personal pan type with cheese only (image attached). Used a 475*F oven with the pizza stone, crust reminded me of a philly soft pretzel. Was very good but need to try 500*F next week.

Picture of the remaining pizza, just after my wife "bagged it".




About to leave to work in the concession stand for our schools home football opener. They request parents of students in other sports (daughter in field hockey) to work a shift every year. Lucky us it's late on a Friday night and its supposed to rain. Assuming they don't have adult beverages there since it's a school function, oh well, it's a long weekend...


----------



## ibglowin

Good looking crust Craig!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Good looking crust Craig!


Today's effort revolves around a bit of a different crust. Trying to make some soft pretzels for my youngest daughter since they ran out of them last night at the concession stand we were working at. Daughter was bummed, she's away with friends until dinner, so about to embark on a new effort. The pizza stone ties this all together since I plan on baking a few of them at a time on it, I just love the way things bake on it. May try a rustic rye bread on it tomorrow. Planning to use 1/2 of the sponge I started for the pretzel dough. Got some good King Arthur whole rye flour to attempt that one. Oldest daughter loves rye bread (and so do I).

Hoping this weather clears so I can pull the offset smoker out of the garage at some point by Monday. Got some Hickory logs on clearance from Lowes. $13 for what feels like 25 lbs or so (15 log pieces in the bag). One of the comments on the bag is that they can be used for an outdoor fire. Some people must make more money than I do, can't imagine burning up a bag of good hickory to "enjoy" an evening fire in the pit without cooking something on it!


----------



## ibglowin

What type of flour do you use for your pizza crust?



ceeaton said:


> Today's effort revolves around a bit of a different crust.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> What type of flour do you use for your pizza crust?


Usually a bread flour, I favor the Robin Hood (Ardent Mills) red winter wheat version when I can get it (white and green package), or King Arthur bread flour (in the white and blue package). I'm sure any bread flour would be good, but I aim for a higher gluten content when I can get it (13%+). Funny that one of my kids is gluten intollerant, maybe not all that funny for him.

Finished product, soft pretzels. We pulled a fast one on my daughter and told her I made the soft pretzels for someone in church tomorrow. She said, "I don't care, when can you make me some?", she was really excited, and even more excited when I told her they were her's to eat. I said she had to eat the main meal first, they would be dessert. Made up a batch of beef stew in the crock pot, since the weather wasn't cooperating today. Will serve with jasmine rice (and soft pretzels).










Edit: Daughter loved the pretzels, took one to the neighbor's daughter. Split a pretzel with my wife before dinner. Had a nice flavor and great texture. Might make up a sponge and let it rise/fall and refrigerate for a day or two and make another batch (only gave it 6 hours to ferment with today's batch). Looking for that hauntingly good flavor that let's you know that you just bit into a Philly soft pretzel.

Oh, stew was pretty good too. Can taste some residual flavor from the cup of Valpolicella that I deglazed the pan with after browning up the beef.


----------



## jgmann67

Birthday dinner - filet from the grill, asparagus and twice-baked potatoes. Stags leap Merlot with dinner and berry pie (I don't care for cake).


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken and steak fajitas in between raindrops last night.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Birthday dinner - filet from the grill, asparagus and twice-baked potatoes. Stags leap Merlot with dinner and berry pie (I don't care for cake).



Happy Birthday!


----------



## mainshipfred

jgmann67 said:


> Birthday dinner - filet from the grill, asparagus and twice-baked potatoes. Stags leap Merlot with dinner and berry pie (I don't care for cake).



If it's your birthday dinner, Happy Birthday


----------



## jgmann67

mainshipfred said:


> If it's your birthday dinner, Happy Birthday



The big 5-1... on of my staff described it as "middle-aged." All I could think is, "so, I'm going to live to 102? Ummm, okay."


----------



## ibglowin

Getting ready to roll some serious smoke today........


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Getting ready to roll some serious smoke today........
> 
> View attachment 50673



What's your address again?


----------



## ibglowin

PO BOX 1663 
Santa Fe, NM

LOL


----------



## ceeaton

I like the price of that flat. Would be hard to resist if I saw that in the store.

Of course I planned on chicken parm today, and during church the clouds cleared out and it's sunny and hot! Probably better that I don't smoke cook today, I need to get the lawn done once it dries off a bit.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> "so, I'm going to live to 102? Ummm, okay."


 You don't have very high expectations, do you? How 'bout at least 104#? I plan on pulling out the smoker any and every day of the week once I retire. Or possibly getting someone else to pull it out and build the fire as I sit in my wheelchair and drool.


----------



## geek

Ehhhh


----------



## ibglowin

Thats one of the things about our local Smith's (Kroger). They have a store less than a mile away from me as well as the one up in town (20 mile round trip) that is the new Smith's "Marketplace". Our regular and much smaller store has 10 times better meat selection as well as better fresher/quality produce. I went scouting on Wednesday for something to smoke beside the ribs (ribs were BOGO) and I spied the brisket marked at full price but one day away from the sell by date. Just took it to the counter and asked the meat guy if this should be marked down since its 1 day away (that is their rule but they don't always catch everything) He said yes and without hesitation took it and came back with it marked down 40% just like that. Their meats are also really good. Costco is better (also a little higher) but for local and no 200 mile RT they can't be beat especially if you have a sharp eye. LOL



ceeaton said:


> I like the price of that flat. Would be hard to resist if I saw that in the store.


----------



## ceeaton

You can tell it has been a frustrating weekend as far as grilling goes, especially since it didn't rain yesterday and I had planned chicken parm, which was great but not grilled. Got some new charcoal and wood chunks to try out. The hickory chunks were about $11 on clearance at Lowe's. May go get another bag, they are a perfect size for my offset cooker, guessing that one chunk should last an hour (I run it wide open to minimize bitterness from incomplete combustion). Rack of baby back ribs that are thicker than normal (will use 3-2-1 method), 6.5 lb chicken that will be smoked up for sammies and salad protein for lunches this week, and then a pork butt piece, bone in with a nice fat cap, will pull and store in fridge for dinner either tomorrow or Wednesday evening.

Just really happy I can enjoy the 90*+ day w/75* dewpoint near a hot cooker. Guess I might have to drink a beer or two today, twisting arm...







Oh, image of a Chroma test I did for @jgmann67, was worried it was getting too hot out, but the garage is 10+ deg cooler with a nice breeze. It's drying rather quickly.




I walk out to the smoker, look West, popup T-storm, look East, another one. I hate when the forecast is wrong.


----------



## Johnd

Five big prime filets in the Sous vide til sear time, working on some creamed spinach, twice baked potato, and a caprese salad.


----------



## geek

Pork chops, potatoes salad, fried plantains, ‘Moro’, garden salad and Italian sausages.

Washed it down with Mosti Mondiali Amarone style...very good..!!

I don’t remember if this wine was the kit or juice bucket...


----------



## ibglowin

@ceeaton Interesting article about using the snake method to cook an entire Brisket on a 22" Weber grill. Somehow they cooked a 10lb Brisket in only 6 hours plus a couple more hours of resting in a cooler. For yesterdays cook (in comparison) I had a 6.5lb flat that I cooked at 250F (wrapped in pink butcher paper at 165F) and it didn't reach 203F until about 4:30PM. It went on at 8:00AM so 8.5 hours. I rested it for 2 hours wrapped in a styrofoam cooler with a towel. The result was one of the best briskets I have ever cooked. Melt in your mouth tender and juicy.

*How to Smoke Brisket on a Weber Grill*

*https://www.texasmonthly.com/bbq/we...tm_term=How to Smoke Brisket on a Weber Grill*


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Pork chops...


Well, did the kids say they were tender enough? What method did you end up using?


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Well, did the kids say they were tender enough? What method did you end up using?



2 baskets on one side, revered searing for about 35 minutes or so at ~300F then direct heat for a couple minutes each side.

They came out really good but using my cheapo thermometer from Walmart (yeah, I know...) the internal temp hit in the 150s in indirect heat, so my original goal was 145 then sear.

Very good anyway and thanks for the tips [emoji106]


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> @ceeaton Interesting article about using the snake method to cook an entire Brisket on a 22" Weber grill. *l*


I basically did the same thing with a ~7 lb flat, but I put a foil pan with some water underneath and let it rest an hour longer, if I remember correctly. It turned out really good, it was the second flat I tried on the kettle. I will eventually get a 22", my 18" is a little tight for room with a brisket. We print a most of the Cooks Illustrated work, they are nice publications to read over lunch. They seem to utilize a very scientific approach to their methods, so when the cook works out well it makes sense why it does work. I think they are worth the cost of the publication in what you can learn from them.

Edit: wait a second, I misread the article. They had it in the cooler at like 2:30 pm! That's a full hour earlier than I did, plus I started mine earlier. Wonder what temperature they actually cooked it at. My Weber kettle set up with a snake rarely goes above 250*F, unless I'm doing it wide open with the Kingsford professional stuff, which burns hotter.


----------



## ceeaton

Almost finished products. Only thing that I saw that concerned me was a gray ash on the chicken skin. Never had that before with the Kingsford, so not sure if it was the Cowboy briquets (they use a vegetable oil binder). Or, if you look to the left in the first image, it could have been that my water pan went dry. That bad boy was full when I started, and it's very humid out, can't believe it. Either way it didn't mar the flavor. My Son had the chicken and said it was top notch in his book. Pork butt piece still on the offset cooker, only around 157*F at last check, which is fine as I plan on finishing it on Wednesday in the crock pot (I know sacrilege, but wifey has class and daughter has an Ortho appt at 4:30 pm). Can grab some buns, pull some pork and eat.







Oh, the ribs had a really nice bacon aroma, wife and daughter said they were very good, daughter was bummed because she likes them spicier (only used salt/pepper/paprika for the rub).

Edit 2: Those slabs of meat to the right on top of the ribs are bacon, man those were good!


----------



## Boatboy24

Cooked a bunch of chicken last night.


----------



## ibglowin

Thursday night......... which is Friday night for some of us short timers and also pizza night! Tried to recreate our new favorite pizza from a new place in ABQ. Mine is good theirs is still better. Could be the sauce and the brick oven. LOL Waiting on the start of Thursday night football!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was mudbugs (prepared and spiced by local Krogers, I just had to steam them to warm 'em up), corn on the cob, and green beans/onions/mushrooms/tomatoes/garlic, simmered into a comfy mess of a dish, seasoned with marjoram. @Johnd, these 'bugs had huge claws -- so big that I actually took to getting a small morsel of meat from the bigger claws; is that normal? Do you ever bother with crawdad claws? It was a first for me!


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight was mudbugs (prepared and spiced by local Krogers, I just had to steam them to warm 'em up), corn on the cob, and green beans/onions/mushrooms/tomatoes/garlic, simmered into a comfy mess of a dish, seasoned with marjoram. @Johnd, these 'bugs had huge claws -- so big that I actually took to getting a small morsel of meat from the bigger claws; is that normal? Do you ever bother with crawdad claws? It was a first for me!



Actually, some folks do bother, the meat is normally much more tender, as claw meat always is. As we approach the midpoint to the end of the season, and the size increases, the big claws are quite prevalent, and it’s common to see people eating them when they’re big like that.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## sour_grapes

Funny, I made chicken parmesan the other night! I went sorta all out, dredged in flour, egg wash, panko, then fried up to golden brown, then baked with ho-made tomato sauce from fresh Roma tomatoes. Covered with pecorino cheese for variety. Good luck with yours, Mike!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight we had: red potatoes, simmered then roasted with EVOO, garlic and herbs (thyme, rosemary) until crispy; escarole sauteed in EVOO with lots of garlic, then braised in sherry; a salad with ho-made dressing; and pan-fried lake trout (marinated in soy/lime, then seared in EVOO, and topped with cilantro) smothered in _beurre rouge_ (a reduction of shallots, balsamic vinegar, and ho-made CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab/Merlot wine, mounted with butter). All washed down with ho-made Viognier from a juice bucket.


----------



## CK55

Damnit, you guys make me really want so many different foods because for the most part you guys are more adventurous cooks than me. LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

CK55 said:


> Damnit, you guys make me really want so many different foods because for the most part you guys are more adventurous cooks than me. LOL



If it makes you feel better, we just did burgers last night. Bacon cheeseburgers cooked over charcoal and a kiss of cherry smoke. Topped w/ ketchup, mayo, romaine and heirloom tomato.


----------



## ibglowin

Mrs. IB's 59th BD yesterday. Had off so made dinner. Made Ho-made Chicken Parm and Olive Garden styled house salad. Got a little carried away with the fresh mutz but nobody seemed to mind. Paired really well with a nice bottle of Oregon Pinot Noir. Desert was her favorite Key Lime Pie (not Ho-made)


----------



## CK55

Boatboy24 said:


> If it makes you feel better, we just did burgers last night. Bacon cheeseburgers cooked over charcoal and a kiss of cherry smoke. Topped w/ ketchup, mayo, romaine and heirloom tomato.


Still sounds amazing. lol


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Mrs. IB's 59th BD yesterday. Had off so made dinner. Made Ho-made Chicken Parm and Olive Garden styled house salad. Got a little carried away with the fresh mutz but nobody seemed to mind. Paired really well with a nice bottle of Oregon Pinot Noir. Desert was her favorite Key Lime Pie (not Ho-made)



Hey Mike: do you have a recipe for that, or just wing it? More interested in the dressing - you can see what's in the salad just by looking. 

Happy birthday, Mrs IB! Looks like you had a great birthday dinner.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL!






You also have to buy the tasteless black olives that you ate when you were a kid growing up during the Holiday's. Really just "bag o salad" thin sliced red onions, peperoncini peppers, tomatoes, croutons, shredded parm sprinkled on top and toss to incorporate everything.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also have to buy the tasteless black olives that you ate when you were a kid growing up during the Holiday's. Really just "bag o salad" thin sliced red onions, peperoncini peppers, tomatoes, croutons, shredded parm sprinkled on top and toss to incorporate everything.


----------



## ibglowin

Why mess with something that don't need messing with I always say!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also have to buy the tasteless black olives that you ate when you were a kid growing up during the Holiday's. Really just "bag o salad" thin sliced red onions, peperoncini peppers, tomatoes, croutons, shredded parm sprinkled on top and toss to incorporate everything.


My oldest daughter loves that stuff!

Did a short course called "The Art of Marriage" with my wife the last two days. Didn't have a lot of time today to cook, so mixed up a meatloaf, wifey making some sort of smashed taters (1/2 russet, 1/2 new potatoes). Hopefully doing a boneless turkey breast tomorrow on the kettle. Will have to hang out on the porch since it's supposed to rain quite a bit (up to 3").

Portrait of partially cooked meatloaf:




1/2 chuck, 1/2 ground pork. Will probably have to drain 1/2 way through cook. Should be nice and juicy though, even without wrapping in bacon (which the recipe called for). Coating is a mixture Heinz ketchup, honey, Worchestershire sauce and cumin which is applied after cooking meatloaf for 10 minutes. Part left uncovered for the finicky youngest daughter.


----------



## CK55

ibglowin said:


> Why mess with something that don't need messing with I always say!


lol


----------



## ceeaton

Got a call at work around 9:30 this morning. Daughter's hand and a kicked soccer ball had an unpleasant union. Looked to the school nurse and me that she had busted it. Went to the doctor, she wants to wait a few days and see if the swelling subsides w/o major bruising. Turns out she likes to limit radiation from x-rays to younger ones. The long of the short is that I took a 1/2 day off, didn't want to drive back to work for an hour or two, so went to the local Weis and found a few potential items for dinner. One was a partial eye round roast (2.99/lb - decent price) so seasoned up the roast (kosher salt, pepper, garlic, rosemary, garlic, more garlic, garlic to taste), stuck it in the fridge for a few hours, then fired up the kettle grill. Made some twice baked taters (red stuff is smoked paprika, for me), will probably serve with a salad and some maters since my potted tomato plant in the front of the house finally started ripening a few maters the last few days. Been cool and wet, surprised they didn't just rot.










Edit: Sandwich and beef turned out fantastic. Still some pink and very juicy, but not so rare the "girls" wouldn't eat it. A little pecan smoke flavor was a nice accent to the beefiness. Yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

A 'like for the food, @ceeaton , but not the broken bones.


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken, bacon, shallots, fresh parsley. What could possibly be wrong with that?


----------



## GreginND

A few dishes I’ve made lately. 

Fava beans and a nice Marquette. 




Spanish style potato stew with tomato sauce and paprika. 




Pinto bean and quinoa burger with Thai green papaya salad. Complete with home made spicy Caruso from garden tomatoes. 







Fried rice with Korean cucumber salad. 




Pinto beans and fermented cayenne hot sauce in spaghetti squash. 




Italian pickled eggplant.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> Fava beans and a nice Marquette.



C'mon. Everyone knows you have to serve fava beans with a nice Chianti.


----------



## Mismost

Fish Veracruz....made the sauce last night, so much better the next day. Served over rice with corn on the cob just because it needs to be eaten, a cole side salad, and a Gewurztraminer or how ever you spell that white German vine.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wifey has been out of town, and I have had a huge project at work. Ergo, not a lot of good cooking, although I did make a nice "bachelor steak" yesterday, viz., eye of chuck, fried in a HOT pan. I only ate half of it the other night, making the other half available tonight...

I finally got done this large, onerous project at work today. I cut loose with some surf 'n' turf, after a fashion. I picked up some "Patagonian red shrimp" (or Argentinian shrimp) for small money; these are large, flavorful, and delectable. I downed a considerable amount of ho-made Viognier, then used some of it to make a _beurre blanc _ sauce (shallots, white wine vinegar, ho-made Viognier, fresh thyme, reduce all of that, then "mount" a lot of butter), topped with fresh parsley. Meanwhile, I sauteed some garlic and lacinato kale, then braised this in some ho-made chicken stock. I also boiled some orzo pasta. I par-boiled the shrimp in the orzo water for one minute, then finished cooking it in the delicious, sebaceous, acidic _beurre blanc_ sauce. Lastly, I flash-fried the already cooked chuck eye steak.

This was all heavenly. The flavors melded and peaked and crashed together. Lovely.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> A 'like for the food, @ceeaton , but not the broken bones.


Unfortunately kids break bones. After three separate trips on three separate days (inital consult, x-ray, the specialist visit), she bought a visit next Monday to a hand specialist (and eventually surgery by the end of the week). She'll have to get a micro screw to hold the bone in place since it's at a joint. So much for being out of debt, it was nice while it lasted!


----------



## Mismost

ceeaton said:


> Unfortunately kids break bones. After three separate trips on three separate days (inital consult, x-ray, the specialist visit), she bought a visit next Monday to a hand specialist (and eventually surgery by the end of the week). She'll have to get a micro screw to hold the bone in place since it's at a joint. So much for being out of debt, it was nice while it lasted!



Oh man! I'm sorry. But, being out of debt means you have no bills to interfere with retiring this new one. Trying to point out the positive. Hang on, keep working, keep stashing cash, and hopefully it'll all come together some day.

Wife and I were talking about the time our daughter broker her arm, actually I broke her arm. The bills, then the starter motor went out on my truck, had to fix that so I borrowed 25 bucks from Dad for parts....fixed it....got to work...got a pay check...at the end of that month we had 7 bucks left over and we were so frigging happy!! There is a great day coming for you! Daughter finished college, got a job, got married....I was buying some stuff at the lumber yard and wrote a check....came home and ask the wife why is there so money in the checking account? She said I just haven't had time to move it around and it just keeps adding up! Keep plugging away, you're trying to do it right and you'll get there and love it when you do.


----------



## tjgaul

Last weekend the cook (I happen to be married to) made a baked goat cheese dip with garlic and red pepper flakes. Paired up with some herb toasted tomatoes. The heat from the pepper helped to tame some of the barnyardiness (totally made up word) of the goat cheese. We'll be making this recipe again soon. It went well with Riesling-Traminer and also with a 2007 Tempranillo.


----------



## ceeaton

Friday night, pizza night. DIdn't make crusts yesterday, so used some thin Brooklyn crusts for two of the pizzas, made a quickie dough that only aged a few hours, but used some of my sourdough started (I think I started 13 days ago, getting nice and strong) that I would have normally discarded before I fed the culture. Dough has a nice soft pretzel like texture and a very good flavor. Not sharp at all, very rounded and yummy.Topped my personal pizza with red onion, red pepper, mozzarella cheese and some diced leftover eye round roast (from Tuesday's dinner). After the picture, topped with some "shaker peppers". Boy, that hit the spot and made me thirsty for a beer, of course. Happy Friday!


----------



## sour_grapes

The flavors in tonight's meal were, aaahhh, eclectic. (That is a polite way of saying I did not match the flavors of my dishes up worth a damn!)

I made collard greens (sauteed in EVOO, braised in ho-made beef stock, seasoned with spicy Calabrian peppers); a gratin of zucchini (slices sauteed in butter, then baked with garlic and sauteed onions in cream, topped with pecorino); risotto (shallots, sherry, and ho-made smoky pork stock, seasoned with smoked paprika, and lots of parmesan cheese); and grass-fed NY Strip steak (dry-brined, seared in hot butter, topped with compound butter with fresh tarragon). Everything was, if I don't say so, scrumptious, but not exactly a good meal plan (flavor-wise). I told my DW that you had to eat a piece of the steak first, then the zucchini, then the risotto, and only after that could you have the spicy collard greens! Somehow, we managed to choke all this down, aided by a 4-year-old, highly tweaked, WE Selection Amarone.


----------



## JohnT

My Brother's Chicken Paprikash served over home made knuckli. It was even better than the ones I ate in Hungary!


----------



## Kraffty

This must be "Chicken-Parm-Making-Talk" dot com I've tuned into... and my latest venture - 

breaded, seared, quickie homemade sauce AND experimenting to save a couple o' hundred calories zucchini noodles. Kinda sorta has the texture but just not a good enough substitute to sacrifice a few more cals. Still, as ibglowin said "Friday night for us short-timers" so no dinner or counting calories tonight, straight to cocktail hour in T-minus???
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

I enjoyed tonight's dinner, even if it was not my best work. We had green beans and onions (braised a long time with tomatoes and ho-made beef broth, seasoned with marjoram and fresh thyme); roasted potato wedges (just EVOO and Montreal steak seasoning); that fennel and onion dish I keep mentioning (fennel, onion, ho-made pork broth); and poached cod in a style called "_Bercy._" I had never heard of it before, but apparently it is a classic French preparation. You poach the filet on top of shallots in fish broth (ho-made lobster stock in my case); then remove the filet while you reduce the broth to a syrup, then mount with butter (and I added fresh tarragon). You spoon this rich goodness over the filet just before serving. This was all washed down with a ho-made Viognier. Yum!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I enjoyed tonight's dinner, even if it was not my best work. We had green beans and onions (braised a long time with tomatoes and ho-made beef broth, seasoned with marjoram and fresh thyme); roasted potato wedges (just EVOO and Montreal steak seasoning); that fennel and onion dish I keep mentioning (fennel, onion, ho-made pork broth); and poached cod in a style called "_Bercy._" I had never heard of it before, but apparently it is a classic French preparation. You poach the filet on top of shallots in fish broth (ho-made lobster stock in my case); then remove the filet while you reduce the broth to a syrup, then mount with butter (and I added fresh tarragon). You spoon this rich goodness over the filet just before serving. This was all washed down with a ho-made Viognier. Yum!
> 
> 
> View attachment 51076
> View attachment 51077


Looks pretty darn good to me. Just wondering about the blue bowl, did you run out of dishes and had to use the dog's dish? (Yuk yuk yuk)


----------



## ceeaton

Been a long week. My daughter was home today because of the anesthesia she had for her scheduled surgery yesterday. All turned out well, no incision ended up being necessary in her finger, little chance of joining the Arthur Rightess clan. So MIL came down to watch her, then they went up to her place once my son got home from a scheduled half day at school, with wifey meeting them there. So I was on my own for dinner.

Shrimp scampi served on bucatini pasta, swiss chard with mushrooms. Yum, sometimes I wish they'd visit my MIL more often!

Cooked and served with an almost three year old Chardonel I made from local grapes.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Been a long week. My daughter was home today because of the anesthesia she had for her scheduled surgery yesterday. All turned out well, no incision ended up being necessary in her finger, little chance of joining the Arthur Rightess clan. So MIL came down to watch her, then they went up to her place once my son got home from a scheduled half day at school, with wifey meeting them there. So I was on my own for dinner.
> 
> Shrimp scampi served on bucatini pasta, swiss chard with mushrooms. Yum, sometimes I wish they'd visit my MIL more often!
> 
> Cooked and served with an almost three year old Chardonel I made from local grapes.



What, no pizza!!??


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> What, no pizza!!??


I'm making sour dough for pizza tomorrow, no one home to enjoy my efforts but little 'ol me. It's supposed to be rather cool tomorrow, so the ceramic oven will work to our benefit. I try not to switch over to heat until November 1st (makes the family get used to it being in the 60's inside the house during the winter months verses the mid 70's during the summer months).


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Looks pretty darn good to me. Just wondering about the blue bowl, did you run out of dishes and had to use the dog's dish? (Yuk yuk yuk)



Yuk yuk indeed! That is actually a favorite, artisanal serving bowl. Next time, I will have to get a shot that is less "overhead."


----------



## sour_grapes

A nice effort this evening. I had fun cooking up: mustard greens (blanched, then sauteed with garlic and EVOO); green beans (parboiled, then sauteed with butter and parmesan cheese); fresh, whole-wheat pasta smothered in a ho-made alfredo sauce (milk, flour, butter, lots of cheese, garlic, sauteed mushrooms, and lots of fresh tarragon); and finally, loin lamb chops (plain, sauteed in butter, topped with a sauce of fresh thyme, fresh rosemary, sauteed garlic, and tons of EVOO). Squeeze of lemon to brighten it up.

This was all washed down by an Eclipse Lodi Zin, just under 2 years old, but already drinking like a commercial wine. Just when I get discouraged with my winemaking, something like that comes along to keep me going!


----------



## ceeaton

Okay, I lied. Top round portions on sale for $3.99/lb. A little thin, but I was up to the task of under cooking them to get some medium rare. Traditional marinate for one (red wine (Valpolicella), garlic, horseradish, Worchestershire sauce, salt, pepper, onion flakes, mustard, oregano, olive oil and some other ingredients I'm forgetting about), Texas style for the other (salt and course ground pepper, thank you Aaron Franklin). Twice baked taters (half and half, parmesean cheese, european butter, salt/pepper) and some Italian green beans from the garden. Cooked on charcoal with a little hickory being burnt during the cook. Turned out fantastic (much better than pizza).

Edit: Wifey is hammering the Chardonel (I just heard the vacuvin again), dinner must have been good!










My next project. Best pepper plant in the yard (actually, it's on the driveway). Pepperoncini baby.


----------



## JohnT

Had a lesson in Austria on how to make proper apple strudel...




Started by making the dough from scratch
. Stretched it so thin that you could see through it. Then added filling, rolled it, baked it, and served it with some ice cream. Amazed at how good it was. It reminded me of my grandma's.


----------



## Boatboy24

It ain’t much to look at, but made some great chili yesterday. Found a nice ~1.4lb chuck eye roast at the store. Cubed it up and tossed in some S&P and flour. Cooked a few slices of bacon, then seared the beef in the fat. Removed the beef and sautéed some onion, along with cumin, chipotle powder, oregano, garlic powder, and smoked paprika. When that was done, deglazed the pot with half a bottle of WS Super Tuscan and reduced. Added back the beef, along with some Rotel and diced tomato and simmered for a few hours. Served it up with some jalapeño cheddar corn bread muffins.


----------



## GreginND

I had a hankering for some masoor dal. This one was made with potatoes and lots of ripe spicy Serrano’s from the garden.


----------



## GreginND

Italy meets the Caribbean. Italian style “sausage” and peppers with boiled plantains.


----------



## sour_grapes

Pork ribs tonight. I pushed the "easy button" and used a base layer of Sriracha, then topped with my normal, home-brewed dry-rub mixture. (It was "easy" because I already had enough dry-rub mix for this, but not if I didn't use the sriracha.) Baked at 250 for a few hours, then finished on the grill. Sides were Swiss chard (sauteed with onions, braised with ho-made beef stock, seasoned with coriander); corn-off-the-cob (grilled, then sauteed with butter, garlic, and chipotle); and artichoke (steamed/simmered, then finished on the grill). Washed this down with some local Oktoberfest beer and my ho-made WE Selection Petit Verdot (meh!!) wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Thursday night......... I mean Friday night! Only 4 more days until I turn in my badge, they revoke my "Q" clearance and I sign a piece of paper and swear not to disclose/divulge anything I might have learnt in the last 33 years in exchange for paying me a very nice sum each month for as long as I live and then for as long as Mrs IB lives after that ......... 

OK sounds good to me!

Made Shrimp Tacos with creamy jalapeño cilantro cole slaw. Did not suck!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Thursday night......... I mean Friday night! Only 4 more days until I turn in my badge, they revoke my "Q" clearance and I sign a piece of paper and swear not to disclose/divulge anything I might have learnt in the last 33 years in exchange for paying me a very nice sum each month for as long as I live and then for as long as Mrs IB lives after that .........
> 
> OK sounds good to me!
> 
> Made Shrimp Tacos with creamy jalapeño cilantro cole slaw. Did not suck!


Can you divulge the wine you paired with that, or is that part of the "Q" clearance information you can't disclose?


----------



## ibglowin

Happy to report the wine was "unclassified"........

Paired perfectly with a bottle of the RJS LR Argentinian "Carrusel" Chardonnay-Viognier which mine was just off dry so a little sweetness to balance the little bit of heat from the shrimp and cole slaw.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Happy to report the wine was "unclassified"........
> 
> Paired perfectly with a bottle of the RJS LR Argentinian "Carrusel" Chardonnay-Viognier which mine was just off dry so a little sweetness to balance the little bit of heat from the shrimp and cole slaw.



I like my Carrusel, but don't love it. 

Congrats on you retirement, Mike! I'm jealous. At 49, I've got a way to go, but the rat race is starting to get very old.

BTW: How'd you do the shrimp?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> At 49, I've got a way to go, but the rat race is starting to get very old.


Good, only 49. You need to keep working, maybe think about some more overtime. The boys are getting older, they'll understand. Need those SS taxes rolling in to keep my SS check above 62% that I'm expecting at this point. The lottery thing hasn't worked out too well yet...


----------



## ibglowin

I have you by a decade Jim. I wish I could last a couple more years but its just not worth it anymore. Too much BS. As someone said years ago. We are striving for a "Work Free Safe Zone". For everyone trying to get some work done, there are like nine pencil pushers with no experience in the lab trying to stop you from doing anything productive at all. I am all for safety but we have tipped the balance/scales so far that I am literally scratching my head most days....

I used this recipe I found:

https://www.wellplated.com/shrimp-tacos/

And today whilst looking for "Woo Hoo" deals (LOL) I spotted these shrimps. OMG they were amazing!









Boatboy24 said:


> I like my Carrusel, but don't love it.
> 
> Congrats on you retirement, Mike! I'm jealous. At 49, I've got a way to go, but the rat race is starting to get very old.
> 
> BTW: How'd you do the shrimp?


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I picked up some "Patagonian red shrimp" (or Argentinian shrimp) for small money; these are large, flavorful, and delectable.
> View attachment 50965







ibglowin said:


> And today whilst looking for "Woo Hoo" deals (LOL) I spotted these shrimps. OMG they were amazing!





As evidenced in my post quoted above, I agree that those Argentinian/Patagonian shrimp were awesome!


----------



## sour_grapes

I found a Woo-Hoo special on an organic, grass-fed ribeye. It was still $12/lb (marked down from $20), which is generally a little rich for my blood. But boy it was good. I dry-brined the steak, then grilled it over high heat. Other elements included: Great Northern beans with sauteed onions, liquid smoke, and cilantro; braised lacinato kale with red pepper flakes and braised in ho-made beef stock; and Romanesco broccoli, roasted at high temps in the oven, served with roasted garlic, lemon zest, chopped capers, and lemon juice. All washed down with a Mockingbird Hill Sonoma red wine blend. Yum!!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Only 4 more days until I turn in my badge



COUNTDOWN BEGINS! Congrats, Mike.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> All washed down with a Mockingbird Hill Sonoma red wine blend.



WTSO? I'm a fan of those wines. I've bought a few of them.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> WTSO? I'm a fan of those wines. I've bought a few of them.



Yes, WTSO it was. I also have enjoyed some of these offerings in the past, so last time it was on WTSO I bought 8. This one is a 2015 blend from Sonoma of Cab Sauv, Cab Franc, and Merlot. (So, a Meritage, I guess, but without paying the Meritage licensing fee  )


----------



## ibglowin

Considering the jumbo "fresh" (frozen) were the exact same price/lb and they were from India or Thailand caught or grown in waters containing who knows what these "wild caught" Shrimps from way down under were a no brainer. Might be my go to (raw) shrimps from now on. No bad seafood (old/dead) smell when thawed. They are kind of hard to find in my local Smith's (Kroger) as they are off to the side of the fresh meat display in an upright freezer where they keep frozen Turkey's and other odds and ends and not in the main display case where most of the frozen shrimp are kept.



sour_grapes said:


> As evidenced in my post quoted above, I agree that those Argentinian/Patagonian shrimp were awesome!


----------



## sour_grapes

I went to buy fresh Gulf shrimp today from @jamesngalveston's old company today. I had decided on shrimp for dinner tonight, but then they had fresh, Gulf-caught red snapper. I decided that was better eaten fresh! I marinated it in EVOO, garlic, and fresh marjoram, then grilled it whole. This was the first time I grilled a whole fish, I must admit. I followed timing recommendations from a well-respected seafood cookbook (James Peterson), but it was a bit overdone. Not ruined, but just a bit overdone, and was served with EVOO and lemon. I also made leeks (sauteed in butter, then baked with ho-made beef stock); seafood risotto (made with ho-made crab stock); and spinach (sauteed with lots of garlic and EVOO); and leftover artichoke halves. All washed down with ho-made Viognier.


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night's carb-heavy meal ahead of this morning's half marathon. BSCB's marinated in a white balsamic vinaigrette, then grilled over charcoal. Angel hair pasta tossed with fresh basil, cracked tellicherry pepper, EVOO and lots of parmesan and lemon zest. Finished off with a simple salad, tossed in Caesar dressing.


----------



## ibglowin

You realize the half marathon don't count unless you are hung over right? LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

We had some other things going on around dinnertime, so I decided to cook lots of things that needed a long, slow cooking time. Main course was beef short ribs braised in wine (Bogle Merlot) and ho-made beef stock with lots of mushrooms, thyme, and onions. Sides were: sauteed eggplant and leeks with lots of EVOO, seasoned with fresh marjoram; Italian beans (or broad beans) and sauteed onions and garlic, braised with sherry and San Marzano tomatoes, seasoned with coriander and fennel seed; and some boring brown (Wehani) rice. Washed down with some commercial Merlots documented elsewhere.


----------



## GreginND

My Grandfather of English descent was a copper miner in the UP of Michigan in the early 20th century. My Finnish grandmother learned the traditional ways of making Cornish pasties for the miners which is a signature dish of upper Michigan. I have very fond memories of enjoying my grandma’s pasties on warm summer evenings outside of Houghton during our summer vacations. I was craving her pasties and made this vegan version. My grandma would add carrots, which many Cornish folks would find absolutely atrocious. I left out the beef and the carrots opting for a more traditional Swede (rutabaga) and potato pie. It is not a pasty without rutabagas. I am firmly in the ketchup camp when it comes to topping my pasties. Gravy is simply blasphemy.


----------



## Boatboy24

Needed to mow after work last night and options were limited. I found an aging ribeye cap steak in the freezer and dumped it into the SV while I mowed and got cleaned up. After about 2 hours, it hit the grill. Served it up w/ a basic salad. A little decadent for a weeknight meal, but it was delicious. And I guess I was sort of celebrating, as I learned I would not be getting some bad news at work that I thought might be coming.


----------



## ibglowin

Not getting bad news is always good and worth celibrating!


----------



## Boatboy24

National Taco Day.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> National Taco Day.
> 
> View attachment 51434


I like the looks of the tomatoes. Look very hierloomish.


----------



## ceeaton

Overcast day, some mist this morning, but not enough to get everything real wet. Thought about pulling out the offset smoker, but tomorrow is supposed to be better weather than today, so I used the 22" Weber Kettle grill. Started up a snake of charcoal with some hickory chunks embedded throughout the front of the snake, salt/pepper with some smoked paprika on the ribs, water pan in the middle to catch the drippings and stabilize temperature fluctuations, then set up two probes, shut the lid and walked away, time for a beer and to get some stuff done around the house. Will have to move one of the probes in an hour or so as the snake will eventually light underneath it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Rigatoni, meatballs, salad and garlic bread.


----------



## geek

Pork chops, asparagus


----------



## Boatboy24

@geek : it looks great. Just throw that 'gus directly on the grill - perpendicular to the grates, of course.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> @geek : it looks great. Just throw that 'gus directly on the grill - perpendicular to the grates, of course.



I did after, they were sitting in foil temporarily on the side.


----------



## Boatboy24

Peruvian half chicken(s), Spanish rice, salad and grilled zucchini.


----------



## sour_grapes

The day before yesterday, I started lamb rib/shoulder chops in the _sous vide_ machine at 132F. I intended to eat them yesterday, but our plans changed late in the day (which was for a nice reason!). I was going to just leave them in until dinner tonight, but I was worried about them getting mushy; so, I took them out last night night and put them in the fridge, then threw them back in the hot tub in the late afternoon. Meanwhile, I made mustard greens, sauteed in EVOO and lots of garlic; _fregola _(a sort of coarse cous-cous-like pasta from Sardinia) with parsley and fresh marjoram; and I reheated broad (or Italian) beans with tomatoes and onions from last week. For the lamb, I made a big pile of sauteed 'shrooms with shallots and garlic, and lots of fresh thyme. Finally, I took the already-cooked lamb out of the _sous vide_, dried it off, then seared in in butter at high heat for ~90 sec/side, and seasoned with coriander, salt, and pepper. Very nice.


----------



## sour_grapes

I remembered to take pix today!

Tonight was short ribs, cooked _sous vide_ at 133F for 72 hours. This is a low temperature, allowing the ribs to stay juicy and red, but they were still very tender due to the long cooking time. Served with boiled artichokes (with lemon/butter/garlic dipping sauce); polenta (with blue cheese); and roasted romanesco broccoli (w/ EVOO, lemon juice, capers, and garlic). 

In the past, I have been disappointed with the sauces I have made for _sous vide_ ribs. They don't approach the real thing, viz., a long-braised wine sauce with veggies, etc. I was pleased with tonight's effort, however. I browned some onions in the fat that I browned the ribs in 3 days ago, then added garlic and some thickening flour; I added a bunch of wine (Montepulciano d'Abruzzo), some fresh thyme, the juices from the _sous vide _bag, some beef stock, and soy sauce, and let this all reduce and thicken. It was considerably better than my previous efforts, perhaps better than my all-day sauces. I would rather be lucky than good!

This was all washed down with the rest of the Montepulciano d'Abruzzo, plus some CC Showcase Old Vines Zinfandel from 5 years ago.


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> I remembered to take pix today!
> 
> Tonight was short ribs, cooked _sous vide_ at 133F for 72 hours. This is a low temperature, allowing the ribs to stay juicy and red, but they were still very tender due to the long cooking time. Served with boiled artichokes (with lemon/butter/garlic dipping sauce); polenta (with blue cheese); and roasted romanesco broccoli (w/ EVOO, lemon juice, capers, and garlic).
> 
> In the past, I have been disappointed with the sauces I have made for _sous vide_ ribs. They don't approach the real thing, viz., a long-braised wine sauce with veggies, etc. I was pleased with tonight's effort, however. I browned some onions in the fat that I browned the ribs in 3 days ago, then added garlic and some thickening flour; I added a bunch of wine (Montepulciano d'Abruzzo), some fresh thyme, the juices from the _sous vide _bag, some beef stock, and soy sauce, and let this all reduce and thicken. It was considerably better than my previous efforts, perhaps better than my all-day sauces. I would rather be lucky than good!



I love short ribs, and have only cooked them to satisfaction by braising and once in a very long (9 hour) low heat Primo smoking effort. Your sous vide effort has inspired me, thinking about a long sous vide prep, followed by an hour or two on the Primo smoking with mesquite. My mouth is watering thinking about it......


----------



## bstnh1

sour_grapes said:


> I remembered to take pix today!
> 
> Tonight was short ribs, cooked _sous vide_ at 133F for 72 hours. This is a low temperature, allowing the ribs to stay juicy and red, but they were still very tender due to the long cooking time. Served with boiled artichokes (with lemon/butter/garlic dipping sauce); polenta (with blue cheese); and roasted romanesco broccoli (w/ EVOO, lemon juice, capers, and garlic).
> 
> In the past, I have been disappointed with the sauces I have made for _sous vide_ ribs. They don't approach the real thing, viz., a long-braised wine sauce with veggies, etc. I was pleased with tonight's effort, however. I browned some onions in the fat that I browned the ribs in 3 days ago, then added garlic and some thickening flour; I added a bunch of wine (Montepulciano d'Abruzzo), some fresh thyme, the juices from the _sous vide _bag, some beef stock, and soy sauce, and let this all reduce and thicken. It was considerably better than my previous efforts, perhaps better than my all-day sauces. I would rather be lucky than good!
> 
> This was all washed down with the rest of the Montepulciano d'Abruzzo, plus some CC Showcase Old Vines Zinfandel from 5 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 51549
> View attachment 51550
> View attachment 51551
> View attachment 51552




Man, that looks delicious!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I remembered to take pix today!
> 
> Tonight was short ribs, cooked _sous vide_ at 133F for 72 hours. This is a low temperature, allowing the ribs to stay juicy and red, but they were still very tender due to the long cooking time. Served with boiled artichokes (with lemon/butter/garlic dipping sauce); polenta (with blue cheese); and roasted romanesco broccoli (w/ EVOO, lemon juice, capers, and garlic).
> 
> In the past, I have been disappointed with the sauces I have made for _sous vide_ ribs. They don't approach the real thing, viz., a long-braised wine sauce with veggies, etc. I was pleased with tonight's effort, however. I browned some onions in the fat that I browned the ribs in 3 days ago, then added garlic and some thickening flour; I added a bunch of wine (Montepulciano d'Abruzzo), some fresh thyme, the juices from the _sous vide _bag, some beef stock, and soy sauce, and let this all reduce and thicken. It was considerably better than my previous efforts, perhaps better than my all-day sauces. I would rather be lucky than good!
> 
> This was all washed down with the rest of the Montepulciano d'Abruzzo, plus some CC Showcase Old Vines Zinfandel from 5 years ago.



The weather turns much cooler after tomorrow. Might be time for some short ribs. Yours look awesome.


----------



## JohnT

Just 6 days in the making, but worth every minute!

Ladies and gentlemen,. I present sauerbraten....


----------



## sour_grapes

I made a version of _cianghiale_ this evening. Not exactly traditional. I have been cooking a piece of pork shoulder at 155 in the _sous vide_ machine for ~3 days. I combined this with a version of Marcella Hazen's very simple tomato sauce, along with some sauteed 'shrooms. shallots, and garlic. In the meantime, boiled up some hard-to-find imported _papperdella_ (sp?) pasta. Paired this up with sauteed escarole (garlic, EVOO, red pepper, cardamom, sherry, and white wine) and an artichoke (Boiled, with dipping sauce of butter, garlic, and lemon juice).


----------



## Boatboy24

You are reading my mind lately, Paul. All day long on Friday (after the cooler weather arrived) I was thinking of doing ciangiale on Sunday. Other commitments prevent me from doing it earlier.


----------



## ibglowin

Well I officially made it yesterday to the Big Six O Club! Got my AARP card and everything! LOL The Kids took us out to Ruth's Chris Steakhouse celebration for Retirement/Birthday. It was quite the evening. First time eating there. I have to say it was easily a Top 5 best steak ever. They recommended the Tomahawk Ribeye (for 2) and it did not disappoint. USDA Prime, they serve on plates that are heated to 500F before being brought out to the table so your meal stays warm. They do a nice table side prep removing the bone and cutting the steak up into parts. Pre printed menu with my name on it was a nice touch along with a special birthday dessert. Pretty sure I committed blasphemy in CA by ordering a WA State wine but hey it was the diamond in the rough for sure. Found a 2014 L'Ecole "Frenchtown" right bank Bordeaux blend (90Pts WS) that didn't break the bank and was excellent with about 30 mins of airtime while we had our salads. Needless to say a nice doggy bag was brought home as well!


----------



## geek

Really nice Mike, congrats again..!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Wowzers, Mike. That looks fantastic. Ever since watching the Salt Bae videos , I have really wanted to try a tomahawk ribeye!


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, this post is eventually about what was for _lunch_. But first, we went out to dinner the other night, and a popular local fishmarket/restaurant had a special on king crab leg dinners (1 lb/$21). I started with a couple of raw oysters and cheap Chardonnay. Then the crab, which was delicious, buttery, and decadent. I ate 3 of my 4 legs, and my DW ate two of her four, but we decided to bring the other 3 home rather than stuff ourselves. Today, I removed all the meat from the remaining three legs; I sauteed lots of minced garlic in lots of butter, then added white wine and some lemon juice. I then warmed the crab in this concoction, and served it over the pappardelle noodles leftover from last night. Pretty good for a lunch of leftovers.


----------



## Boatboy24

@ibglowin : Happy Belated Bday! We head to RC's about once a year and it's always good. Something about a nice meal with good service where they never seem to want you to leave. Very relaxing. Have never done the tomahawk though. A little jelly over here.


----------



## Boatboy24

Cool, damp and in the 50's today. Upon returning from a great camping trip, I was all ready to make Cianghiale, but called an audible and decided to do a modified Bolognese instead. Using boneless short ribs instead of ground beef. Cubed them up and got a nice sear on them and set aside. Then added the celery, onion and carrots, followed by some pancetta. After that, a little tomato paste, then the beef went back in with some wine to deglaze. Topped up with beef stock and simmering now - I just hope I have enough time for the short ribs to become shreddable in time for dinner. Simple Caesar salad and garlic bread will accompany. Will try to remember some pics later.


----------



## geek

Chinese take out.....


----------



## Boatboy24

And it was good...


----------



## sour_grapes

On a recent business trip, my DW ate at an Uzbek restaurant, and was introduced to _plov_. She thought it was yummy, and commissioned me to investigate and replicate. It turns out that _plov_ is cognate with _pilaf._ What that denotes, necessarily, is a rice dish cooked in broth. 
After a crash course in googling, it seems that p_lov _is generally made as follows (listing the essential elements only): Brown/sautee chunks of meat (beef, lamb, or chicken, generally), carrots, and onions. Season with coriander and cumin. (Again, these seem to be necessary; paprika, pepper, or other things are optional.) Top this mixture off with a layer of uncooked rice, then cover the whole shebang with hot broth. Add whole head(s) of garlic. Simmer or put in oven until rice is cooked and absorbs broth.

It was very tasty. Pictures do not do it justice. I served it with seared/braised bok choy (seasoned with marjoram).


----------



## ibglowin

Octoberfest! Smoked a 2.5lb link roll of my ho-made sausage tonight over some charcoal and pecan. Served it with some potatoes o' brien (peppers and onions) as well as an artisanal sauerkraut. Might be some CH4 production later tonight......... LOL


----------



## geek




----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> Well I officially made it yesterday to the Big Six O Club! Got my AARP card and everything! LOL The Kids took us out to Ruth's Chris Steakhouse celebration for Retirement/Birthday. It was quite the evening. First time eating there. I have to say it was easily a Top 5 best steak ever. They recommended the Tomahawk Ribeye (for 2) and it did not disappoint. USDA Prime, they serve on plates that are heated to 500F before being brought out to the table so your meal stays warm. They do a nice table side prep removing the bone and cutting the steak up into parts. Pre printed menu with my name on it was a nice touch along with a special birthday dessert. Pretty sure I committed blasphemy in CA by ordering a WA State wine but hey it was the diamond in the rough for sure. Found a 2014 L'Ecole "Frenchtown" right bank Bordeaux blend (90Pts WS) that didn't break the bank and was excellent with about 30 mins of airtime while we had our salads. Needless to say a nice doggy bag was brought home as well!
> 
> View attachment 51617
> View attachment 51618
> View attachment 51619


Happy Belated birthday to you, Sounds like you had a great time and nice wine choice. We're doing BJ's Brewery tonight for my 61st, probably stick with the Jeremiah's Red Ale and ribs. We really do need to meet up one of these days! Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Your on my 'bucket list" to meet up with before you escape to AZ! Hope to get out to Burbank more now than I am retired and our grand daughter is growing like a weed. Perhaps we can meet in the middle between Burbank and Covina (maybe Pasadena) for lunch some day and exchange a bottle.



Kraffty said:


> Happy Belated birthday to you, Sounds like you had a great time and nice wine choice. We're doing BJ's Brewery tonight for my 61st, probably stick with the Jeremiah's Red Ale and ribs. We really do need to meet up one of these days! Mike


----------



## ceeaton

Busy day, men's breakfast this morning, take daughter to school for County field hockey tournament game (if they win today, they are County champs), run back up to work to pick up a phone I ordered for my son that arrived after I left yesterday, hit the Giant for odds and ends to make my daughters curried salmon and rice dish she requested for her b-day dinner (don't ask, not sure where that one came from), but still had time to start ye old charcoal snake in the Weber kettle grill this morning. Put a nice 4 lb chunk of brisket flat (some deckel included (fat)) on the grill for a nice slow cook. Hanging around 162*F (stall) but have plenty of time to get through that (grill temperature averaging 250*F). If necessary I'll wrap, but I don't think I'll need to this time. Will serve with some type of potato and petite green beans later this evening.

Oh, simple kosher salt/thick ground pepper rub (Texas style I think they refer to it as). Hoping to make @ibglowin (Texas native) hunger for some hometown beef brisket.


----------



## ceeaton

After cooking pictures. Wrapped in butcher paper when it hit 170*F (pulled it at 207*F and let it sit in the paper on the countertop for 55 minutes). Made some shredded hash brown type taters and steamed some petite blue lake green beans. After cutting into it I figured my brisket was a piece of the flat right where the point attached, nice internal layer of fat that just melted in my mouth. Made up a simple bbq sauce (Franklin bbq inspired). Definitely didn't need it, but I made a sammy using some french bread and put a little on it, it was fantastic! I can see a philly cheese steak with a brisket base tomorrow to help my Eagles win against Carolina. Go Eagles!

BTW, I love grilling, I love the USA, I love my freedom that others have fought and secured, and I love all of you! No I haven't been drinking, much, in my opinion.


----------



## ibglowin

I would say you nailed that brisket big time! Good job Craig.


----------



## sour_grapes

Sorry to say I don't have a fully documented report on dinners this weekend. As alluded to in another post, we had a nice trip to the Bay area, mostly Berkeley. We had a number of nice meals that will remain "undocumented," including a spectacular dinner at Rivoli that featured lobster risotto, portobello fritters, and trout. It was worth the very many pennies it cost.

On Sunday, I indulged my DW's and my obsession with Dungeness crab. We went to Ranch 99, an Asian market that has everything you could possibly want. Their seafood section is amazing. In particular, they have hundreds of live (and soon to be deceased) Dungeness crabs. They even have two tanks, one for crabs that have all 10 limbs intact, and another for those who have lost one or more. ($6.99/lb for the latter, and $7.99/lb for the former.) We breezed in at 8:30 pm and bought two Dungeness crabs, just ahead of a nice couple who bought 3 and had them butchered/halved on premises with a casual cleaver. We brought our prizes home intact and boiled them whole, then served with LOTS of butter and garlic, sauteed yam leaves (onions, sherry), and fresh Asian rice noodles. The blue handles you see in the picture are genuine Channellocks waiting to crack the shells of our crusty friends.


----------



## sour_grapes

As for tonight, I am (likely) bidding _adieu_ to the grilling season. As a send-off, I picked up a thick "Woo-Hoo" ribeye steak, and dry-brined it. I also boiled some artichokes, and sauteed some escarole (garlic, lots of EVOO, and braised in sherry). I halved the 'chokes, slathered some oil, then grilled them until crispy, and served with lemon and lots of melted butter. 
I grilled the brined steaks, then seasoned with paprika, garlic, and pepper. Meanwhile, DW sauteed up some ripe plantains, with garlic at the end, and served with lime juice. Scrumptious.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> As for tonight, I am (likely) bidding _adieu_ to the grilling season.



Grilling is a year around sport. I am thinking a man of your intellect could find a way and a place to grill a bit further into the season! A wind break can be made of many different shapes and materials. I am awaiting reports of your first try to foil mother nature's attempt to end your grilling season.

Plus I don't want to wait five or six months for you to start grilling again and sharing pictures of your yummy results. (Call me shelfish)


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> A wind break can be made of many different shapes.



Are you saying I am breaking wind?


----------



## sour_grapes

A fairly blah effort today, but it turned out okay. I picked up a Woo-Hoo pork shoulder steak for the princely sum of $1.56. Seared it, then sauteed some 'shrooms and leeks, then braised the whole lot until the pork was tender, and seasoned with fennel. I sauteed some shallots and turnip greens, braised with sherry, and seasoned with marjoram. (This was the weak point of the meal - kinda "meh.") Roasted some redskin 'taters in EVOO with just salt and pepper. Finally, roasted some broccoli in EVOO, then doused it with sauteed garlic, lemon juice, and capers. Now that is what I am talking about!


----------



## ceeaton

Friday, no pizza night tonight (yea!). After picking up the youngest and taking her to meet my wife and have a yearly checkup, hit the Giant on the way home. Knew it was going to be the boy and me (everyone else had plans), so picked up a small skirt steak and a few peppers for some beef fajitas. Pounded the 1 lb steak, coated with kosher salt, pepper and crushed cumin seed, then seared it on a hot grill for a few minutes. Cut in half and got the boys portion a little more well done in the oven. He then proceeded to make some beefy quesadillas for dinner. I added to some sauteed peppers and onions, with some fajita type seasonings thrown in. Served on a jalapeno wrap with sour cream and some shredded queso/cheddar cheese mix. A bit messy but good, served with a cheap cold beer. Really hit the spot, that skirt steak is almost worth the $9.99/lb price.

Have some leftovers for omelettes tomorrow and some lunch for my wife who left looking very sad after hearing what was for our dinner (not her's).


----------



## ceeaton

Cool and wet day, so nice time to do a long meal prep. Made a ground beef ragú from a tried and true recipe I've made close to 50 times (estimation). Used a dough recipe I normally make our pizza crusts with, but did a short rise and formed into an Italian loaf to make some garlic bread. Chopped up a few veges for a salad, wifey cooked up some pasta, and dinner was done. Great thing is the kitchen is now nice and warm from running the ceramic top stove to cook the ragú and bake the bread. Might have to go drink a few beverages up there (and bottle a batch of wine).


----------



## ibglowin

Too quiet around this thread so throwing up some leftovers. Tri-tip salad with Cotija-Cilantro dressing. Paired awesomely with a bottle of 2015 Rotie Cellars Northern Blend Syrah (Rocks Funk).


----------



## JohnT

Stone crab, lobster Mac n cheese, and a grand view! A nice local IPA to wash it all down.


----------



## ceeaton

Looks warmer than around here too.


----------



## Boatboy24

No pics, but yesterday I took a ~2.25lb Angus tri tip and rubbed it with cumin and oregano. The hit it with some Peruvian marinade and vacuum sealed it. Today, threw it in the sous vide for 3 hours, then seared it over lump charcoal and some spent wine oak cubes. Taco night!


----------



## ibglowin

Windy day today so I pushed the ribs to later in the week. Decided to go with (slow cooker) Pork Carnitas with Borracho beans on the side.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Windy day today so I pushed the ribs to later in the week. Decided to go with (slow cooker) Pork Carnitas with Borracho beans on the side.



That looks really yummy...


----------



## ibglowin

This was actually posted by @RadRob last night but was accidentally posted as a quote instead of a new response.


I tried my hand at pizza tonight. It wasn't bad considering I messed up the dough but it's so much better than store bought pizza.

This was a little work getting everything ready and playing with the oven from bake to broil.

Here's some pics of the four I made tonight.










BONUS!!! The GE gas range cranks to 550F!!!!





























































The food quest never ends!!!


----------



## RadRob

I wondered what happen to my post. I saw a message about a moderator approval or something like that.


----------



## ibglowin

It should have been approved instead I think it was removed from public view and I can't seem to undo that. Its a SPAM thing on new forum members. Nothing was wrong obviously with the post.

Those pizzas look amazing!



RadRob said:


> I wondered what happen to my post. I saw a message about a moderator approval or something like that.


----------



## CK55

All this fantastic food that I can't eat a large chunk of, I am always suprised at what you guys cook.


----------



## ibglowin

Because its a beautiful sunny day with mild temps, no wind and its Wednesday by golly. Trying out a new mail order rub today.


----------



## ibglowin

Turned out excellent. Perfect amount of pull before release. 2-2-1 method. 225F. Loved the new BBQ Rub. 1lb for $8.50. Nice amount of heat, pepper, sweetness.

http://clifcospicesales.com/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=8


----------



## ibglowin

And if you got the smoker fired up (Kamado) might as well toss on a link of German Snausage (ho-made) as well.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mid 40's and rainy all day. Got me craving some comfort food. I have a 7lb chicken roasting in the oven and will serve it up with some brown and wild rice and green beans. Ho-made gravy, of course.


----------



## geek

Craving for a good burger.....


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Mid 40's and rainy all day. Got me craving some comfort food. I have a 7lb chicken roasting in the oven and will serve it up with some brown and wild rice and green beans. Ho-made gravy, of course.


Yeah, had the same craving (for comfort food that is) so picked up a cheap Giant brand 5 lb ham shank I'll make tomorrow. Gonna be real windy so I deferred my grill session until Sunday, still don't know what I'm grilling, will have to go hunt and gather tomorrow. Running the ceramic topped stove always makes the kitchen the best place to hang out on cold days. Plan on doing some wine making chores while my wife and daughter visit a local college for an open house (she's been accepted there for next Fall, so she's trying to visit her top choices and figure out where she wants to study). 

Tonight, pizza night. Had mixed up 1 1/2 pizza doughs on Wednesday evening. Recipe calls for up to a 72 hour rest in the fridge. Tried 48 hours this go around and must say that it's the closest I've come to a crust, taste and texture wise, that mimics an authentic pizzeria's pie. Cooked the pizzas on a warmed stone @ 425*F, so may up that to 475 to 500 next go round. The only one pictured is my favorite pizza, green pepper, onion and anchovy with some freshly grated Romano cheese as the first layer on top of the sauce (under the moz). It was really good! Served with a cold cheap domestic beer(s).


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## RadRob

Awesome food guys!!!

We finally had a cold front worth calling a cold front so I planned ahead for tonight. Although I can eat this in 100° weather.

SHOYU RAMEN

Not really but close enough and I had to throw my touch in it. The broth was seasoned with beef Pho paste, garlic, ginger, onions and chicken powder. I added other seasonings along the way to get the taste I wanted.

I started last night and made a big batch for future meals.
pork hocks and neck bones to start, This is after they simmered for a few hours.





I also added some tripe. I had to try it at least once after watching Mark Weins videos.




Cleaned the meat off the bones and simmered again.




After they cooled I put them in containers in the fridge and here's when I start to cook. I scraped the fat off and it's pure gelatin pork broth goodness.












First bowl of happiness.




I forgot to add the shrooms so here we go again.





Finally time to make a bowl. It doesn't look like it but I also made a tare sauce and soaked the egg in it, that color will come later.




Pure pork flavor from pig skin, tendons, meat and bone broth with a little tripe.




Blanched bean sprouts, chilled onions, green onions and cilantro.




Hoisin sauce, 6 minute egg and Sriracha.





This was worth all the trouble, it was slurping good!!


----------



## ibglowin

Same flour you normally use or something different? Which yeast do you use? Now that the weather is getting cold the thought of heating up the oven sounds good once again! LOL



ceeaton said:


> Y
> Tonight, pizza night. Had mixed up 1 1/2 pizza doughs on Wednesday evening. Recipe calls for up to a 72 hour rest in the fridge. Tried 48 hours this go around and must say that it's the closest I've come to a crust, taste and texture wise, that mimics an authentic pizzeria's pie.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks way better than my go to "Pho" from Costco! LOL








RadRob said:


> Awesome food guys!!!
> We finally had a cold front worth calling a cold front so I planned ahead for tonight. Although I can eat this in 100° weather.
> SHOYU RAMEN
> Not really but close enough and I had to throw my touch in it. The broth was seasoned with beef Pho paste, garlic, ginger, onions and chicken powder. I added other seasonings along the way to get the taste I wanted.


----------



## geek

I have some pork chops the wife bought at a local store on sale. I sprinkled some lime juice and seasoned, left in container for later.
They are not the thick chops you buy at Costco but thinner cuts, a bit less than 1".
Planing to reverse sear in the webber until around 140F and then flash sear for 2 mins each side on direct flame.

Any tips? I want to make sure they don't get too dry but want to cook them right.


----------



## ibglowin

I think you might overcook them with that method if they are thin. Reverse sear works best on thick cuts IMHO. I would hit them hard and fast for 2-3 mins a side that will give you a nice sear and just enough time on each side to have internal temp come up to 140~145F


----------



## ibglowin

Too much? LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

I would _only_ do the flash sear. If you heat them to 140, then sear on 2'/side, those thin cuts will be way overcooked.

EDIT: I didn't see Mike's response when I wrote this. I agree with him.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Too much? LOL



Whoa, that was one corpulent cow!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Too much? LOL


Where's the beef?

FYI:

cor·pu·lent
/ˈkôrpyələnt/
_adjective_
adjective: *corpulent*
(of a person) fat.
synonyms: fat, obese, overweight, plump, portly, stout, chubby, paunchy, beer-bellied, heavy, bulky, chunky, well upholstered, well padded, well covered, meaty, fleshy, rotund, broad in the beam;
_informal_tubby, pudgy, beefy, porky, roly-poly, blubbery, corn-fed;
_rare_abdominous
"they provide ample seating for their corpulent clients"


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Same flour you normally use or something different? Which yeast do you use? Now that the weather is getting cold the thought of heating up the oven sounds good once again! LOL


Same type flour, just not the same brand. I prefer the Robin Hood bread flour but all of a sudden can't seem to find it, so I'm now using King Arthur bread flour (still 12.5% protein min.). For the yeast I use a cheap instant bread flour yeast (without the bread flour cost) https://www.therestaurantstore.com/items/48487. I store it in the fridge in small mason jars, use it for any yeast baking I do. The recipe calls for much less yeast than normal (1/2 tsp verses the normal 1 1/2 - 2 tsp), the idea is to develop flavor in the crust by a slow rise in the fridge, plus it won't get too puffy when you bake it on the pre-heated hot stone in the hot oven. Flavor is best between 24 and 72 hours of rise, after that supposedly the ferment will produce excess CO2 as it consumes components in the flour. The idea is to reduce the rise when baking to mimic a pizzeria type crust. I think it worked pretty well on this maiden voyage (tried it before without reading the directions to reduce the amount of yeast, it turned out poofy, though still good).

Today's cooking project is a continuation of a whole wheat bread that uses a seven grain porridge as a base. Got me some wheat gluten and various wheat flours to try it out. Porridge is cooling right now... Oh, and wine duties including a bottling, I hope. Got some more corks and some yeast/pectic enzyme for an apple wine experiment using cider that was flash pasteurized w/o Kmeta or Sorbate added (local from Musslemanns).


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Any tips? I want to make sure they don't get too dry but want to cook them right.



I take pork chops to 140, then rest. Agree with Mike in that reverse sear is better for larger or thicker cuts. I'd go hot and fast with these to 140, then remove and rest before serving.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Too much? LOL



That'd be like eating a stick of butter! LOL!


----------



## geek

Yesterday we had to go somewhere and wife decided to leave the pork chops in the oven instead for a 3 hour cooking.
We got home and then she opened the pot to let them get some color. They came out great and tender inside.

I put together a rub from YouTube that calls for garlic powder, turmeric, cinnamon and brown sugar among others...


----------



## Boatboy24

Chuck-eye based chili again. Hard to say no to the Mrs when she puts on that puppy look and asks for chili.


----------



## RadRob

Left over gumbo from last night, I threw everything in it(almost) except the sink.
Chicken, smoked sausage, my fresh green onion sausage, shrimp, smothered okra and a side of potato salad. The debate rages on about PS in the bowl or on the side but I like it in the bowl to mix with that broth. I topped it with file', my smoked ghost pepper salt and hot pickled mirlitons(chayote) and a splash of that hot vinegar.


----------



## Boatboy24

Not fancy, but delicious.


----------



## Boatboy24

Cool, rainy evening here. So I took what was left from Friday's chicken and made soup.


----------



## RadRob

Tacos tonight!!! Love me some tacos, these were the normal kind and it worked good. I'm trying to get all the veggies picked and the plants I want to save in the greenhouse before the frost coming Wednesday morning.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Too much? LOL



Was that wagyu?

I'm dying to try wagyu, I hear it is the best meat, but too expensive too??


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, A5 grade which is the highest. Our local Smiths Marketplace has some "Wagyu" ribeye in the meat counter. $19.99lb but it doesn't look much different than "Prime" grade as far as the marbling maybe just a touch more.

You need to put that Costco employee discount of your wife's to good use!

https://www.costco.com/Japanese-Wagyu-Boneless-Ribeye-Roast,-A-5-Grade,-12-lbs.product.100311435.html



geek said:


> Was that wagyu?
> 
> I'm dying to try wagyu, I hear it is the best meat, but too expensive too??


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Yep, A5 grade which is the highest. Our local Smiths Marketplace has some "Wagyu" ribeye in the meat counter. $19.99lb but it doesn't look much different than "Prime" grade as far as the marbling maybe just a touch more.
> 
> You need to put that Costco employee discount of your wife's to good use!
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Japanese-Wagyu-Boneless-Ribeye-Roast,-A-5-Grade,-12-lbs.product.100311435.html



Costco employees get nada, unfortunately....zip

I follow a guy on Youtube and he talks about Australian Wagyu, MSB7 specifically. I'm learning about wagyu now, so A5 seems Japanese?

$19.99/lb sounds like a steal then? I'm going to check it out for my upcoming bday. 
I don't think they sell Wagyu at the Costco warehouses, seems like online is their only option.


----------



## ibglowin

A5 is the best Japanese Grade and it appears all the Costco.com Waygu is from Japan.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Was that wagyu?
> 
> I'm dying to try wagyu, I hear it is the best meat, but too expensive too??



Our Wegman's carries it (don't think its A5, but it is really nice). NY Strip is $59/lb. For a couple years, several years back, I'd treat myself to one on my birthday and grill it up. Nice thing about it is it's so rich, that you don't need much.


----------



## ibglowin

Definitely not A5. Its not even from Japan at that price. Next time I am up in town I will ask the guy behind the counter to pull out a pack of uncut so I can look at it for a Label and scan it for a Country of Origin.

Here is an online store selling American Waygu (Idaho) and it is still an outrageous price.

https://www.snakeriverfarms.com/american-kobe-beef/steaks/ribeye/traditional-ribeye.html



Boatboy24 said:


> Our Wegman's carries it (don't think its A5, but it is really nice). NY Strip is $59/lb. For a couple years, several years back, I'd treat myself to one on my birthday and grill it up. Nice thing about it is it's so rich, that you don't need much.


----------



## geek

I heard the Australian version is cheaper.

I'm dying to give Wagyu a try, my bday is Dec. 6 so better start looking....will check local super markets to see what's out here close by...

It also looks like people don't sear Wagyu on direct flames, but indirect ?


----------



## ibglowin

I think you could sear it without issue just remember it has a lot of fat so its going to flame up and you may have to close off all vents to keep it from charing too much at some point. Main thing is you just do not want to overcook it. Keep your temp probe handy. That would be a complete waste of $$$ if it were to be overcooked.

This is a pretty good depiction of the marbling difference I see in the stores. If you have a Kroger or Kroger owned branded store in your neck of the woods like BB and I do that Ribeye is probably going to be the best bang for the buck for a special occasion steak. I would have them cut you something a little thicker than what is in the meat counter. That way you get a fresh cut instead of something that has gone back and forth for who knows how many days.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Definitely not A5. Its not even from Japan at that price. Next time I am up in town I will ask the guy behind the counter to pull out a pack of uncut so I can look at it for a Label and scan it for a Country of Origin.
> 
> Here is an online store selling American Waygu (Idaho) and it is still an outrageous price.
> 
> https://www.snakeriverfarms.com/american-kobe-beef/steaks/ribeye/traditional-ribeye.html



SRF has great stuff, but the NY Strips at Wegs look more like the Kobe in your 2nd pic than the SRF Ribeye. And at $89 for ~1.2lbs, their price isn't that far off.

Not sure the diff between Kobe and Wagyu, TBH. But I will say those strip steaks were incredible. Haven't done one in a few years - maybe for my half birthday next weekend.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wagyu is the breed of the cow; it can be raised anywhere. "Kobe" is reserved for Wagyu cows raised near Kobe, Japan, following the appropriate "DOC" regulations. 

I have a Kroger-owned store near me. They often have Choice steaks for small money, and, being a cheap SOB, that is what I generally "spring for." A couple of times in recent months I scored a grass-fed, organic, prime steak at the same store on sale ("Woo-hoo," for the cognescenti). It looked like Mike's Wagyu picture above. Oh my Lord it was good. We generally split a steak between the DW and me. I generally cut the steak into pieces, separate the cap muscle from the NY Strip muscle, and keep track of which is which; I save the cap muscle for last (best for last). Well, when we had the prime steak, I was eating a piece of the NY Strip muscle, and I was bummed out that I had (I thought) accidentally eaten my piece of the cap muscle first. As it turns out, of course, it was the NY Strip muscle, and it was just that much better than a normal (Choice) NY Strip muscle. The cap muscle was out of this world. I should really just pony up the $20/lb for the Prime more often!


----------



## Johnd

Had a similar experience, also as a spinalis lover, but not a big fan of the NY strip. Fresh Market had some prime strips, marbled like the Wagyu, and I gave them a try. Incredibly tasty and tender piece of meat, but haven’t seen them again since.....


----------



## sour_grapes

I was going to use "longissimus" and "spinalis" but decided to go simpler for a change (for me)!


----------



## sour_grapes

I've posted this before, but it fits in here. Here is a picture I took in Japan about 4 years ago. If I did my math right, that price of Y5000/100g works out to about $980/lb. [EDIT: I did not do the math correctly. It is about $200/lb. See note below.]

True story: My brother (who is a bit of an alcoholic) was opining once how fantastic it would be to be a Wagyu cow in Kobe. 
Him:"They feed you a lot, they massage you every day, and they give you sake to drink."
Me: "Yeah, but then they kill you and eat your flesh!"
Him: "Yeah, there is that...."


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> $980/lb



US dollars???


----------



## cmason1957

And my wife thinks the $6/lb we pay for small farm grown, grass fed, minimal shots beef is almost to much. Well that is, until we eat it. Some of the juiciest, cut with a butter knife steak I have ever eaten, anywhere.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> US dollars???



Oops. I was wrong. I woke up in the pre-dawn hours, and my little brain said "Wait! I think you got that price wrong on WMT!" Brains are funny.

It turns out that I put the factor of 2.2 (the number of pounds a kilo weighs) in the numerator instead of the denominator. So the price actually works out to right around $200/lb. Sorry.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Oops. I was wrong. I woke up in the pre-dawn hours, and my little brain said "Wait! I think you got that price wrong on WMT!" Brains are funny.
> 
> It turns out that I put the factor of 2.2 (the number of pounds a kilo weighs) in the numerator instead of the denominator. So the price actually works out to right around $200/lb. Sorry.



Big difference, but STILL way too expensive for this guy still relying on a pay check....


----------



## ibglowin

Mishima Reserve has their online store up and running. They are located in WA State and I can buy their Waygu hamburger meat locally. And yes I can pick it up every week or so "woo hoo" priced.  It taste like budder as they say.

Not exactly cheap but they do offer three different grades.

https://www.mishimareserve.com/shop


----------



## ceeaton

Thank you for all of the nice beef images. I feel like I spent way too much just looking and I didn't spend a thing. I think I'll stick to chicken stir frys and ground turkey enchilladas until I hit the lottery, which I rarely play.


----------



## ibglowin

You can spend a lot or a little on Waygu....... LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

Oooh!  That's the 'luxury' Wagyu. Nice...


----------



## mainshipfred

I want to buy a Vaccuum Sealer and was looking at the Food Saver 5200. Does anyone have any knowledge or another lower cost sealer recommendation. I won't be using it as often as most of you on this thread.


----------



## ibglowin

I spent a whopping $50 on mine so can I borrow that 5200 sometime? LOL

Assume you are talking about this one:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MDRSCVF/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

If so that looks like a top of the line sealer to me.

Costco has one on sale (instant rebate) now that looks pretty good also:

https://www.costco.com/FoodSaver-2-in-1-Vacuum-Sealing-System.product.100428458.html

My cheap one does the trick but sometimes I have to open it and make sure everything is just right (perfectly flat, no creases) or it won't seal. They might all be that way for all I know.


----------



## ibglowin

Now look what follows me everywhere I go.......... LOL


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> I spent a whopping $50 on mine so can I borrow that 5200 sometime? LOL
> 
> Assume you are talking about this one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MDRSCVF/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> If so that looks like a top of the line sealer to me.
> 
> Costco has one on sale (instant rebate) now that looks pretty good also:
> 
> https://www.costco.com/FoodSaver-2-in-1-Vacuum-Sealing-System.product.100428458.html
> 
> My cheap one does the trick but sometimes I have to open it and make sure everything is just right (perfectly flat, no creases) or it won't seal. They might all be that way for all I know.



That's the one. I know it'll have a lot more uses but the reason I started looking is I just bought 1000 corks and want to package them in 50 unit packages like @Boatboy24 does. It also has this little pull out vaccuum thing that if it has enough hg's, which I cannot find, could be rigged up to vaccuum degas. The AIO I believe is 22-25. But other than that, bring on the Wagyu.


----------



## ibglowin

My cheapie came with a hose attachment but looks like you have to buy special food containers and or wine bottle stoppers if you wanted to add more uses.






mainshipfred said:


> That's the one. I know it'll have a lot more uses but the reason I started looking is I just bought 1000 corks and want to package them in 50 unit packages like @Boatboy24 does. It also has this little pull out vaccuum thing that if it has enough hg's, which I cannot find, could be rigged up to vaccuum degas. The AIO I believe is 22-25. But other than that, bring on the Wagyu.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> I want to buy a Vaccuum Sealer and was looking at the Food Saver 5200. Does anyone have any knowledge or another lower cost sealer recommendation. I won't be using it as often as most of you on this thread.


I use a Food Saver Vac 370, which can only be found used on eBay anymore. I think at the time it was around $50. Works fine other than the open end of the bag has to be perfectly aligned etc to actually seal (like @ibglowin sed). I'm looking for a new one since I do use it quite a bit. I'd have to guess I've sealed 250+ bags with that thing, so can't complain.

One year I used it to seal homemade sauce I made from my garden tomatoes in 1 lb or quart or something "bricks". Once they froze I could stack them in the freezer flat and it saved a bunch of room.


----------



## RadRob

I read somewhere that those older food-savers had a commercial pump on them and were made better that what you get today. I bought one about a year ago from Wally world and returned it because it didn't work to my liking. I borrowed an old FS V825 model from my aunt to pack 25lbs of sausage and it worked like a charm. I then found one on Ebay for $30 and have been using it since. It came with the hose and a few mason jar lids. There's a few videos to repair them if you have an old one that quit, I think it's mostly the hoses and seal that go out.


----------



## ceeaton

RadRob said:


> I read somewhere that those older food-savers had a commercial pump on them and were made better that what you get today. I bought one about a year ago from Wally world and returned it because it didn't work to my liking. I borrowed an old FS V825 model from my aunt to pack 25lbs of sausage and it worked like a charm. I then found one on Ebay for $30 and have been using it since. It came with the hose and a few mason jar lids. There's a few videos to repair them if you have an old one that quit, I think it's mostly the hoses and seal that go out.


I think my seals have taken the brunt of the beating. Maybe I'll look into fixing them up. I did watch some of the videos, interesting stuff.


----------



## RadRob

If it's the seal for the bags you can remove them and run under water, it helps.


----------



## Boatboy24

Fajitas tonight.


----------



## RadRob

Nice, those crusty bits make all the difference!!


----------



## ceeaton

Decisions, decisions...

Up to about 50*F, little wind, snow melting. Need to decide on the class of meat (fowl, bovine or swine) and the method to cook it. Might spatchcock one of the chickens for tonight (nice spicy rub, ho-made mac 'n cheese), marinate the beef for tomorrow (with twice baked taters) and smoke the remaining chicken with the pork sirloin roast (they left a nice fat cap on it, probably why it's $.75/lb) to make chicken stock/eventually soup, and to crock pot the pork Monday for pulled pork/chunky pork dinner.







Edit: One of the chickens and the pork are on the Weber bullet, 255*F (wind has picked up). The apple wood smells good, been a while since I've had a nice grilling or smoking session.


----------



## ceeaton

Some images of the finished products. Happens that the smoked chicken got done about the time the spatchcocked one did. My son wanted the smoked one. When he cut into it I could smell the apple wood smokiness all over the kitchen (so of course I ate that one as well). Only downside of the whole cooking session was that it got dark way too early. You'd think it was almost winter or something.








Time to make some chicken stock.


----------



## Boatboy24

Burgers over charcoal and spent wine cubes tonight. Delicious, but no pics.


----------



## geek

Chili's


----------



## RadRob

I was lazy and used the oven, chicken, squash, zucchini, onions and potatoes.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ina Garten's sausage lasagna with goat cheese.


----------



## geek

Burgers again but on the grill, mushrooms cooked in a pan with red wine and soy sauce.
White onions, bacons.


----------



## Johnd

Rotisserie cooking some yard walkers this evening, seasoned leg/thigh quarters. Taking some baked potatoes and scooping them out, adding some milk to whip em up fluffy, then adding sour cream, extra sharp cheddar cheese, and bacon, also some steamed broccoli florets with a light cheese topping and some Tony’s for a little kick.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Burgers again but on the grill, mushrooms cooked in a pan with red wine and soy sauce.
> White onions, bacons.



Are those the pre-made Costco burgers? Big boy burgers - nice and thick.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just about ready to eat. Mrs Boatboy doesn't like goat cheese, so the toothpicks mark the side that has the goat cheese mixed in. On the other side, I threw some caramelized onions on top - just because they were left from last night's burgers.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Are those the pre-made Costco burgers? Big boy burgers - nice and thick.



yeah, this time no frozen burgers...lol
When it comes to too many burgers on the grill I have to master this, a couple came up to medium rare, too pink for us....but they all tasted pretty good.
I tried to go indirect head on a tray but then decided to put them direct.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> yeah, this time no frozen burgers...lol
> When it comes to too many burgers on the grill I have to master this, a couple came up to medium rare, too pink for us....but they all tasted pretty good.
> I tried to go indirect head on a tray but then decided to put them direct.



Always direct with burgers. But I always keep a 'cool side' so I can move things off the flame if needed.


----------



## ibglowin

Say what! And yet you still said "I do" ?  Hmmmmmm........ LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> Mrs Boatboy doesn't like goat cheese, so the toothpicks mark the side that has the goat cheese mixed in.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Say what! And yet you still said "I do" ?  Hmmmmmm........ LOL



Had I known back then... LOL!


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> yeah, this time no frozen burgers...lol
> When it comes to too many burgers on the grill I have to master this, a couple came up to medium rare, too pink for us....but they all tasted pretty good.
> I tried to go indirect head on a tray but then decided to put them direct.



My reaction to your pic was that you were rockin' that grill! You look like a damn pro now.


----------



## Johnd

Wifey out at a meeting this evening at a meeting, so my oldest daughter and I slummed it with reheated leftovers this evening. Prime ribeye from dinner at the camp Saturday, cheesy broccoli and cheese/bacon/sour cream potatoes from last night, and a bottle of 2014 Outpost Petite Sirah “The Other”. Leftovers were quite tasty, the wine is early in its drinking window, big, bold and fruity, very nice with the meal. It was very good, though I won’t open another for a few years, the tannins are still a bit gripping.


----------



## Johnd

Little more work for dinner for 5 tonight, caprese salad, hamburger steak with brown gravy and onions, steamed sugar snap peas, and mashed taters with cheese. OK, not mashed taters, mashed cauliflower, stepson has type 1 diabetes, not much carb eating when he’s with us. Awesome wine tonight, 2014 Frank Family Winston Hill, two years into the window with 20 years to go. Wifeys bought me some Blue Bell, bout to hammer that when this glass on wine is gone.


----------



## ibglowin

Mmmmmmmm......... Blue Bell


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> ... OK, not mashed taters, mashed cauliflower, stepson has type 1 diabetes...


Never thought about mashing up some cauliflower. My T1D-ers really like cauliflower, they just normally eat the taters and nix any bread to keep the carb count below 70 or so. I'll have to pass that one by them and maybe try that for a Thanksgiving side. Thanks for the idea (or in this part of the country "idear")!


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Never thought about mashing up some cauliflower. My T1D-ers really like cauliflower, they just normally eat the taters and nix any bread to keep the carb count below 70 or so. I'll have to pass that one by them and maybe try that for a Thanksgiving side. Thanks for the idea (or in this part of the country "idear")!



Craig, you can find this in the frozen food section. We melt a little cheese in it, it’s pretty darn good.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got a store bought/marinated petite shoulder about to go on the grill.


----------



## ibglowin

Wegmans?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Wegmans?



Ding, ding, ding! We have a winner!


----------



## Boatboy24

Lava rock (AKA: good sear) on the outside. Tender, beefy goodness on the inside.


----------



## ibglowin

Perfecto!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Lava rock (AKA: good sear) on the outside. Tender, beefy goodness on the inside.
> 
> 
> View attachment 52254
> View attachment 52255



My mouth is watering [emoji106]


----------



## ceeaton

MIL visited and she doesn't prefer to drive in the dark, so our "main" meal was at 1 PM. She brought some sweetened sweet potatoes (not my favorite food) and Waldorf salad for dessert. We had the standard 14.5 lb turkey, smashed taters (way too many left over), stuffing (separate so as to not contaminate the turkey with gluten), sourdough rolls (now a 14 day culture, really just hitting it's stride), green beans with garlic/bread crumbs/almonds (first time to make it, everyone ate it so it goes on the every week or two list) and a pumpkin pie that my wife made last night (she actually did the crust from scratch, I'm amazed).

Dessert for me was my oldest son calling from Georgia. He's at his friend Trevors' parents place for a few days (thought they lived in Alabama, turns out during the recent hurricane they stayed at his Uncle/Aunts house, my misunderstanding). Looking forward to him being home for the Christmas holiday, I pick him up in Bal-tee-more on the 15th of December and he gets to stay for two weeks!

I hope that all of you have a great Thanksgiving day! Time for me to do some....snore...snore...chores.


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

For our T-day, we had Cornish game hens. (Not to worry, the dark markings on the breasts are sage leaves.) I dried and salted these the night before a la Cafe Zunni Chicken. I roasted them at full whack (450F) for 1/2 hr, then turned down to 350. They wound up a bit overdone, for which I am kicking myself.
Also, I roasted sweet potatoes, then whipped them with cream, butter, and nutmeg in a blender. This was great! I parboiled green beens, then sauteed them with bacon, and then blue cheese, before topping with roasted pecans. Finally, I made asparagus in the Oscar style; I made a Bearnaise sauce (reduced vinegar and white wine with shallots, chives, and chervil, and blended with melted butter and egg yolks). I broiled the 'grass, then warmed up snow crab meat in butter. I doled out the asparagus, added bunches of crab meat, then spoonfuls of Bearnaise sauce. This was the star of the show!


----------



## Boatboy24

Turkey, my grandfather's stuffing recipe, salad, rainbow carrots, green beans, Louisiana baked oysters and "Mad Max" gravy. Did not indulge in the mashed potatoes or fruit platter.


----------



## Boatboy24

As we weren't hosting anything yesterday, we had kind of a lazy early day. Mrs Boatboy found some motivation and cleaned out the pantry, along with two closets. In the process, the pantry was made to look glorious and an old 'brick' of instant ramen noodles was unearthed. For lunch, I took those 'roasted chicken' noodles, left the seasoning out, and topped them with leftover turkey and gravy. Right after I started boiling the water, I was having second thoughts. But it turned out pretty OK. Could have used some green onion or something to brighten it a bit, but no complaints.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ceeaton

My work boss "suggested" that I take today off. Only need to be asked once, so I took the day off. Started up two sourdough pizza crusts yesterday and let them hang out in the fridge until earlier today. I must say that cooked in the oven @ 450*F on a pizza stone, this was my best crust in recent memory. Thin, had a nice crunch (but not overly brown on the bottom) with a nice chew in the middle. Wifey wanted some pepperoni on hers, I used some left over salami and sopressa on part of mine. Didn't really notice any overly sour notes even though both doughs raised using only the culture I've been growing for the last couple of weeks. Might try some New York style bagels tomorrow. Probably should mix up tonight since it takes at least 3x as long to raise using the culture (especially in a cold house).


----------



## ibglowin

Most amazing use of leftover turkey ever. Turkey breast, brie, cranberry relish, arugula, horse radish mayo served on toasted sourdough bread........


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 52286



Can't help it. Every once in a while, those old college cravings come back...


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Can't help it. Every once in a while, those old college cravings come back...



So go to Maloney's!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> So go to Maloney's!



Kelly's, Paul. The bar is called Kelly's.


----------



## Boatboy24

Cold and damp here today. 34 and rainy - Brrrrr! Haven't done it in forever, but just whipped up some French Toast.


----------



## ibglowin

Borracho beans with bacon and beer!


----------



## ceeaton

Ummm, bacon!

Like your icon Mike, an oldie but goodie. I need to change mine now that I'm into year number four of wine making.

Had two big tubs of left over smashed taters, so asked my wife what she wanted to do with them. She suggested a sheppards pie type meal, so since she doesn't prefer lamb, did it with some ground beef (I think they refer to it as "country pie" in the U.K. if beef is used). Turned out pretty well, as you can see by the image of the leftovers. Both daughters were MIA for dinner, so my wife took care of most of what was missing. With a cold rain and wind around here, it was definitely comfort food (and more comfortable that I didn't have to grill on the porch).


----------



## RadRob

I cheated this Thanksgiving and stayed home to relax and drink alone instead of going to the beach with the Family. I had a blast too, cooked enough to last till today.

I make a topping that is basically an artichoke/spinach dip kicked up with garlic, chopped shrimp, oyster liquor, shrimp stock, blue crab meat, three cheeses in a blond roux and holy trinity simmered with heavy whipping cream and seasoned well.

I used that to top roasted oysters, this time I added a new twist with some shrimp. They came out great but I made too much topping. We'll get to that later.
I usually use those foil crab shaped shells but couldn't find any in 2 stores so I used a muffin pan with foil. I put an oyster in the bottom then topped it with the dip sauce and more cheese, broiled enough to brown the top and the oyster cooked barely enough to release some oyster liquor.





These are absolute flavor bombs! Juicy and crunchy at the same time.





I put the shrimp and dip in a ramacan and baked it at 500 for a few minutes before broiling them to perfection. 
It's like hot lava but so good served with french bread.




Gooey spinach and cheese goodness.








It's addictive.





So Tonight!!! I had a good sized container of the artichoke/shrimp/oyster topping from cooking on turkey day and decided I wanted to use it for a topping. I found a 10 minute pizza dough recipe and gave it a whirl. I added more yeast, garlic powder, oregano and let it rest longer. This was a 2 pizza recipe so I let it rest longer but it didn't make a difference.














I just finished the other one, this is a plain Jane topping pizza. I didn't have pizza sauce so I used a can of Hunt's stewed halved tomatoes and used the juice on the crust and sliced the tomatoes then added onions, bells, mushroom, candied jalapenos topped with shredded moz and parm then grated some more parm.





It wasn't bad for a cabinet pizza, lucky I still had pepperoni in the fridge.


----------



## sour_grapes

RadRob said:


> I make a topping that is basically an artichoke/spinach dip kicked up with garlic, chopped shrimp, oyster liquor, shrimp stock, blue crab meat, three cheeses in a blond roux and holy trinity simmered with heavy whipping cream and seasoned well.
> 
> I used that to top roasted oysters, this time I added a new twist with some shrimp. ....
> 
> et cetera, et cetera, yadda yadda ya



Sweet Jesus! When can I stop by and stuff my maw!?!?! Looks fantastic!


----------



## geek

Yep, looks really good


----------



## sour_grapes

No pix, but I made an extravagant version of eggs Benedict for brunch. I toasted the English muffins, then buttered them with truffle butter. Then put a piece of prosciutto in place of the Canadian bacon, and then the usual poached egg and Hollandaise sauce. For "dessert," we had papaya with toasted garlic, pecans, and lime juice.


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm not sure what to call this: Thanksgiving hash, Thanksgiving Fried Rice, Thanksgiving succotash. Either way, it was way better than I expected. Took some leftover turkey and chopped it up. Had a cabbage my son had been growing and we harvested today. After some frost damage, what was left was small, but certainly useable. Added other leftovers, including: tri-colored carrots, green beans, some rice pilaf, egg whites left after we made banana cream pie. All was sautéed in the CI skillet and to finish, I tossed it with a little leftover gravy. Really good stuff!


----------



## sour_grapes

Some Kroger "Woo-Hoo" country-style pork ribs. Seasoned with smoked paprika, chili powder, garlic, etc., then baked at 250F for ~3 hours. Served with flageolet beans, cooked in ho-made smoky pork broth and seasoned with marjoram, garlic, butter, paprika, pepper, etc.; Brussels sprouts, seared in EVOO, then braised in chx broth; and mustard greens, blanched then sauteed in EVOO with fresh garlic and braised with sherry.


----------



## geek

That looks delicious Paul.


----------



## ceeaton

Smoked paprika, my favorite spice!


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> seared in EVOO, then sauteed in EVOO ........




Do you have a rail car outback of EVOO? LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Do you have a rail car outback of EVOO? LOL



Absolutely! It is essentially the only oil we use. We like to joke that we "have hot and cold running olive oil at our house." We buy it in 3-liter tins, and they don't last that long!

I won't be able to find the exact reference, so I will paraphrase something from "Under the Tuscan Sun." As you probably know, this is the story of an American woman (who is a good cook) who moves to Italy. She is a little miffed that her cooking is not measuring up to that of the locals. At one point, she asks all of her friends how much EVOO they go through in a month. When all of her friends give answers that are 3 to 5 times as much as she uses, she begins to suspect the reason for their superior performance!


----------



## ibglowin

Getting rid of turkey. Still.......


----------



## RadRob

Those noodles look awesome, I'm a ramen/Asian food junkie!

I didn't cook turkey this year so I call that lucky I didn't have to eat leftovers for a few days.

Last night I cook smothered down turkey wings. This is one of my favorite dishes, the flavor is like giblet gravy on steroids. Field peas and asparagus topped with grated parm for sides.





Tonight was fried chicken, green beans and mashed potatoes, total comfort food.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did my 'modified bolognese again. Garlic bread and salad as well.


----------



## sour_grapes

A friend got married today, and we went out to an excellent small-plates restaurant to celebrate. Oh my lord we had some tasty food. I had parts of the following (shared among many people):

Pan-seared quail
Seared scallops with lentils, beurre blanc, and caviar
pork belly and clam Korean pancake
Smoked duck breast with lemon and tsatsiki
Moroccan spiced lamb and spicy pepper sauce
Galantine of chicken with a Calvados cream sauce and tarragon
Braised Italian short rib with giardiniera
Lemon risotto
West African peanut stew
Burrata cheese with red pepper relish

I don't think there were any bad dishes in the bunch!


----------



## ibglowin

Thursday night...... Pizza night around here. Working on my fresh dough skills. Working better now after I calibrated the oven this weekend and switched over to semolina flour on the stone and peel.


----------



## sour_grapes

My mouth actually involuntarily watered.


----------



## ceeaton

Had a lull in the workload today, so took a half day (had an earlier doctors appt. that would have made me work late to make up time). Got my hairs on my head cut, foraged for some baby back ribs and a nice top round roast for the weekend at the local Giant, then headed home to clean up some bottles to bottle a couple of batches tomorrow. Had made pizza dough last night and put it in the fridge. Split it in two for two personal pizzas, one for me and one for my youngest daughter. Wifey out to dinner and shopping with a friend, oldest daughter shopping with a friend and younger son is GF. Her's was a straight up cheese pizza, mine a green pepper/onion/anchovy. Did both of them on the pizza stone (warmed up for about 2 hours, then cooked on convection a @450*F). Crust was better than I though it would be, didn't puff up and had a really nice tooth to it.







Making some Anadama bread for the "girls" for toast in the morning. Interesting recipe.


----------



## sour_grapes

No pix. I roasted broccoli and served with sauteed garlic/lemon/capers/EVOO; boiled artichoke with lemon and butter; boiled orzo with parsley; and Patagonian red shrimp, cooked briefly in the orzo water, then heated in a _beurre blanc_ sauce (reduced ho-made Chardonnay, shallots, and butter). All washed down with copious amounts of more Master Vintner Chardonnay.


----------



## ceeaton

Grilled on the porch (under cover, rains set in pretty early). Can tell I haven't been grilling too much lately as I let the sirloin roast get a bit overdone (walked out on the porch to find it was up to 137*F (it was 120*F I swear 3 minutes earler)). Very little red coloring left in the roast, but it was tender. Seasoned overnight with kosher salt, pepper, rosemary and garlic. Served with red skinned taters in butter and parsley, plus some green beaners in olive oil, sesame oil, garlic, almonds and some GF bread crumbs. Pretty good meal for a Saturday, looking at some baby back ribs tomorrow as it's supposed to get in the mid 60's in the afternoon. Woo hoo!


----------



## ibglowin

Snowing like crazy today. Making spirits bright...... except if you want to cook outdoors! I think I will toss a nice tri-tip into the pool in a little while and then finish it off with a quick reverse sear on the gas grill. If I can end up with a steak as pretty as the one as @Boatboy24 did a few weeks back I will be a happy camper. Gonna use some of my favorite seasonings (Fiesta) out of San Antonio. They make a "Uncle Chris's Steak Seasoning (Ruth's Chris knock off) and see how it turns out.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Snowing like crazy today. Making spirits bright...... except if you want to cook outdoors!


----------



## ibglowin

OK you win! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

Tamale Pie tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

Not as purdy as @Boatboy24 but it was delish. I think the 4 Tbsp of butter helped! About 5 hours at 130F and then 4 minutes a side on the grill to get some nice char. IT was a perfect 136F in the center and about 138F on the ends. Had smashed ho-made taters and wedge salad with bleu cheese crumbles dressing.


----------



## RadRob

I went Jamaican Mon. Stewed oxtails with Rice and peas. You have to try this, it's sweet, hot, spicy and tender, the rice breaks up the rich oxtail flavor. Quang's recipe is what I used.


----------



## sour_grapes

I particularly liked the "after" shot!


----------



## GreginND

I do love hotpot meals and Japanese Shabu Shabu is one of my favorites. This is communal eating at is best as you share the boiling pot and quickly cook your food in it. This one is all vegetarian and the broth is made from dried shiitake mushrooms and konbu (seaweed). My dipping sauce is made with tahini and soy. At the end the even more flavored broth is used to cook noodles.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

Kind of a summertime meal, despite flurries today. 'Taco Shrimp Salad'. Basically sautéed up some shrimp with ho-made taco seasoning. Spring mix, yellow pepper, cuke, avocado, black beans and cherry tomato. Dressed simply with lime juice, EVOO, S&P. Had a little baguette w/ butter on the side.


----------



## sour_grapes

Here is a catch-up (NOT catsup or ketchup!) from the other night:

Broiled swordfish steak, served with Marcella Hazen's divine _salmariglio _sauce (salt, lemon, EVOO, garlic, marjoram); roasted cauliflower (butter, cumin, garlic); roasted squash (coriander, butter); and mustard greens (blanched, then sauteed with lots of garlic and lots of EVOO).


----------



## geek

Jim and Paul, nice dishes..!!


----------



## Kraffty

It's actually been raining here for the last couple of days, made nice rainy day meals all week but forgot the pics every night except last. Cast Iron pork chops and Brussels sprouts and homemade applesauce.


----------



## Kraffty

just a note to all, I'm lucky enough to view all these pictures of yours on a 27" 4k iMac and the quality of pictures, in general, is really outstanding. Half of them look to be taken from the pages of printed cookbooks.
I'm assuming they're all take on phones and have to give a share of credit to technology but still, Great Job All!
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> just a note to all, I'm lucky enough to view all these pictures of yours on a 27" 4k iMac and the quality of pictures, in general, is really outstanding. Half of them look to be taken from the pages of printed cookbooks.
> I'm assuming they're all take on phones and have to give a share of credit to technology but still, Great Job All!
> Mike



The tech is great. I have to say, I love the pics I get w/ my iPhone X.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> just a note to all, I'm lucky enough to view all these pictures of yours on a 27" 4k iMac and the quality of pictures, in general, is really outstanding. Half of them look to be taken from the pages of printed cookbooks.
> I'm assuming they're all take on phones and have to give a share of credit to technology but still, Great Job All!
> Mike



Most of mine are taken on an older point-and-shoot (some on a phone). The point-and-shoot is easier for me to get to WMT than the phone.


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> just a note to all, I'm lucky enough to view all these pictures of yours on a 27" 4k iMac and the quality of pictures, in general, is really outstanding. Half of them look to be taken from the pages of printed cookbooks.
> I'm assuming they're all take on phones and have to give a share of credit to technology but still, Great Job All!
> Mike


I take mine on an old Sony DSC-S85 from 2001 (only 4.1 mpixels). Those might be the ones that don't quite look as good as the others.


----------



## ibglowin

iPhone 6 Plus (8MP camera). Goes from the camera to the cloud. From the cloud to all my iOS devices and other Apple computers in a few seconds. About three clicks to being uploaded to WMT in all the glorious detail! (for better or worse)


----------



## Boatboy24

Breakfast for dinner tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

What you got some squirt bottles now for your condiments! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> What you got some squirt bottles now for your condiments! LOL
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Just some green Chile/Sriracha that comes w/ a drip dispenser. Lucky me!


----------



## ibglowin

Is America. What a great country we live in no? LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Breakfast for dinner tonight.



Pretty dang close to what I actually _did_ have for breakfast this AM!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Is America. What a great country we live in no? LOL


Are any of them gluten free? I couldn't tell from their website and don't want to order something I can't use for the whole family.


----------



## ibglowin

What would be a show stopper I and I will report back.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> What would be a show stopper I and I will report back.


Obviously any wheat or barley ingredients are not GF. "Natural flavors" on the label usually take it out of contention as well (just because you don't know what they are). If it doesn't have a big GF in a circle on the back, it probably isn't. I could always order a few bottles and use them as my secret stash and not cook with them, unless it was just for me. Are they shelf stable after opening or do they need to be put in the fridge? I assume they last a few months once opened.


----------



## ibglowin

I just looked at the back of each one and each one says in bold print "Gluten Free"

These have some heat but none are killer hot such that you can't eat it. Each one also has a bit of sweetness to temper the heat as well. Very flavorful.


----------



## RadRob

I just finished cooking a pot of 15 bean soup, added onions, bells and celery along with some pork neck bones I smoked a while back. I used the smoked Ghost salt for seasoning and this stuff came out great.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I just looked at the back of each one and each one says in bold print "Gluten Free"
> 
> These have some heat but none are killer hot such that you can't eat it. Each one also has a bit of sweetness to temper the heat as well. Very flavorful.


My oldest daughter likes the heat. Next in line son does if I don't tell him it's in there. Oldest son, have no clue since he's been eating southern fare for a year. I hear about a lot of bbq and smoked venison hind quarters, so I imagine he's getting a taste for some spice (hoping he's had an Étouffée and liked it).

Tonight, wifey (who just walked in the front door) took oldest daughter and a friend to visit a university two hours north of here. I took the opportunity to scavenge for something fun for me and the boy. Found some catfish fillets at a reasonable price, picked up some panko GF bread crumbs I've been wanting to try, and a bag of petite brussel sprouts. Found out too late that I was a little low on oil, but it actually turned out better w/o all the oil (old pan that sometimes drops too low in heat and allows the oil to soak in a bit). Simple corn starch/egg wash/panko w/salt, pepper and smoked paprika. Turned out really well. I had a fish sandwich with some ho-made tartar sauce. Really hit the spot (we rarely have fish since my wife and daughters don't prefer it). Yum!


----------



## geek

Antipasto


----------



## Venatorscribe

In my glass tonight, an experimental rose petal & hibiscus wine made back in 2017, Matched with my homemade pizza. Before and after photos attached. But frankly, with my 'stretched' taste sensors, I think that any food is perfectly matches with my wine. Despite having forgotten the mushrooms.


ceeaton said:


> My oldest daughter likes the heat. Next in line son does if I don't tell him it's in there. Oldest son, have no clue since he's been eating southern fare for a year. I hear about a lot of bbq and smoked venison hind quarters, so I imagine he's getting a taste for some spice (hoping he's had an Étouffée and liked it).
> 
> Tonight, wifey (who just walked in the front door) took oldest daughter and a friend to visit a university two hours north of here. I took the opportunity to scavenge for something fun for me and the boy. Found some catfish fillets at a reasonable price, picked up some panko GF bread crumbs I've been wanting to try, and a bag of petite brussel sprouts. Found out too late that I was a little low on oil, but it actually turned out better w/o all the oil (old pan that sometimes drops too low in heat and allows the oil to soak in a bit). Simple corn starch/egg wash/panko w/salt, pepper and smoked paprika. Turned out really well. I had a fish sandwich with some ho-made tartar sauce. Really hit the spot (we rarely have fish since my wife and daughters don't prefer it). Yum!
> 
> View attachment 52487
> View attachment 52488


----------



## ceeaton

Some beef mid-week. Eye round roast (a bit overdone for me), twice baked taters and green beans w/almonds. Sauce on the beef is a horseradish/sour cream w/herbs. Yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

Just a wee bit of sauce, eh?

Looks great.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Just a wee bit of sauce, eh?
> 
> Looks great.


Had a stuffy nose, not anymore. Horseradish will cure about anything.

I did have some of the sauce leftover, so I got another piece of beef so I wouldn't waste the sauce. Also used some on the tater once the cheese on top ran out.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Had a stuffy nose, not anymore. Horseradish will cure about anything.



Yep. That'll do it every time!


----------



## Boatboy24

For lunch today, we finished off the last of our ho-made bacon stash. It’s a shame you can’t find a great tomato this time of year, but this was pretty darn good anyway. 

If it ever stops raining, I have half a belly in the freezer waiting for the call.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mama wanted chili again.


----------



## RadRob

That's my kinda chili!!!

I started with pork belly and ended up with ribeyes and veggies. It's hard to trump beef but this belly crackling is awesome.


----------



## ceeaton

Seems a little like ground hog day since I made an eye of the round roast last week, but the oldest who is home now wanted some sort of beef for his b-day dinner, and since I was at the local Weis when I got a text that the celebration was going to be Sunday and not today, I picked up the best beef value I could find, which was this roast for about $11. Seared first and finished to 130*F. Rested for 30 minutes, hit 140*F and still spilled juice all over the plate (which surprised me a bit with that long of a rest). Still tender. Served with ho-made mac 'n cheese and sesame/garlic green beans. Desert was a red velvet cake with cream cheese icing (wifey creation).

Tonight was meatloaf since it's rather windy, turned out well too (at least most of it was gone and I didn't hear any complaints).


----------



## ceeaton

Not necessarily for dinner, but for the "office party" lunch tomorrow. Needed something easy (I usually take a vegetarian chili in a crock pot), so dug back into the archives of my mind (a scary place) and pulled out a good 'ol tomato pie recipe. My oldest brother's 1st wife had an Italian/Polish background and lived in Trooper, PA, pretty close to Philly. Whenever my brothers' FIL visited, he'd usually bring a few day old tomato pie with him. He said it wasn't good until it "aged" a bit. Never saw any blue cheese like areas forming, so I think it was okay to eat. I know for a fact it was wonderful flavor wise, very hard to not eat several pieces after the first.

Here's my stab at it. Slow fermented sour dough crust (fridged for two days) with a ho-made sauce, lot's of garlic, really high quality tomatoes (about the best you can get that aren't fresh). Lot's of basil, some fennel and oregano. Topped with a small amount freshly grated Parmigiano Reggiano cheese (imported from Italy via NJ). Smells really good, can't wait to try it tomorrow. Cooked in the oven on the convection setting at 500*F for about 17 minutes.

Looking at my image, I think I put a bit too much cheese on it.


----------



## RadRob

I cooked beef shanks I snagged on the cheap. I cooked them like braised short ribs and they came out great.

















That's tomato paste in the bag, I can never use a can at one time and this makes it easy to use.




Water and beef base 




Everyone in the pool




Locked down in the antique Frymaster.








The white rings on the cap equals 5 psi each, I'm at 15 psi and the gas stove is on the lowest setting. This is energy saving cookware.




15 minutes at 15psi and it's done but it takes another 15 minutes to let it cool and release pressure. You can eat this tough piece of meat without teeth, so tender. I'm reducing the gravy because it's hard to guestimate how much water is in the meat.




Butter beans, rice and hot sauce makes a perfect meal!!!




I saved those beef butter nuggets for last, who doesn't love beef marrow?


----------



## Boatboy24

Holy QPR, Batman!


----------



## RadRob

I'm here drinking the best IPA's in the country, maybe second best since I love "Ghost in the Machine" more but I have to drive another 2 miles to get it. If Parish beer comes to your town make sure to try it. I stumbled on it and it's made about 5 miles from me. Dumb luck but I'll take it.
1st choice for me would be


Next is 



OK, back to food
I tried to copy a 5 Guys burger but added shrooms and cooked home fries too. OH and had to add a little heat, candied Jalapenos!!
A 1.5 lb pack of ground 80/20 CAB chuck. Smashed them into a patty with a saucer seasoned with S&P.




Seared onions in the cast iron to give it some flavor in a little canola oil




perfect crust on the burger from high heat and natural fat




This is where 5 Guys comes in, they put 3 rings of ketsup and 2 rings of mustard on the bottom bun then add the onions then Mayo goes on the top bun.




Bottom bun gets the burger but I added more onions and mushrooms, top bun gets lettuce, 5 pickles and tomatoes but the store tomatoes were junk so I skipped that and added candied jalapenos.




I did brown the buns a little too much but they were good and held together.


----------



## geek

That looks


----------



## mainshipfred

RadRob said:


> I'm here drinking the best IPA's in the country, maybe second best since I love "Ghost in the Machine" more but I have to drive another 2 miles to get it. If Parish beer comes to your town make sure to try it. I stumbled on it and it's made about 5 miles from me. Dumb luck but I'll take it.
> 1st choice for me would be
> View attachment 52578
> 
> Next is
> View attachment 52579
> 
> 
> OK, back to food
> I tried to copy a 5 Guys burger but added shrooms and cooked home fries too. OH and had to add a little heat, candied Jalapenos!!
> A 1.5 lb pack of ground 80/20 CAB chuck. Smashed them into a patty with a saucer seasoned with S&P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seared onions in the cast iron to give it some flavor in a little canola oil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect crust on the burger from high heat and natural fat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where 5 Guys comes in, they put 3 rings of ketsup and 2 rings of mustard on the bottom bun then add the onions then Mayo goes on the top bun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom bun gets the burger but I added more onions and mushrooms, top bun gets lettuce, 5 pickles and tomatoes but the store tomatoes were junk so I skipped that and added candied jalapenos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did brown the buns a little too much but they were good and held together.



Five Guys started here in Arlington VA. They were carry out only with maybe a couple bar stool at the windows. They were the dingiest little spaces I would bet a lot people wouldn't step foot into. But they did have the best burgers and even then they had cartons of peanuts all around let you know where their potatos came from. There were 4 I am aware of and 3 that I ate at.


----------



## ibglowin

Well I am home for Xmas and look at what is on sale this week!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Well I am home for Xmas and look at what is on sale this week!



WooHoo!


----------



## ibglowin

Getting readjusted to 7000ft EL after 2 weeks at sea level. Pushed the easy button tonight and made some Flatbread Pizza. Pepperoni, Pancetta, Kalamata olives, Mutz, fresh basil.


----------



## Johnd

Seemed like the appropriate place to post my latest barbecue / meat cooking toy. This is the MEATER+ from Apption Labs, and I’m in love. It’s totally wireless and stays in the meat, even while it’s cooking, and transmits real-time data back to my iPhone / iPad. The handy little wooden case is magnetic to stick to anything metal, and a single AA battery keeps it charged. The app is free, keeps track of your temps and predicts cook time based upon history of the cook and temps. The carrying case is also a transmitter / receiver and extends the range of the device when placed between you and your grill / oven. Pretty sweet, no more wires!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Seemed like the appropriate place to post my latest barbecue / meat cooking toy. This is the MEATER+ from Apption Labs, and I’m in love. It’s totally wireless and stays in the meat, even while it’s cooking, and transmits real-time data back to my iPhone / iPad. The handy little wooden case is magnetic to stick to anything metal, and a single AA battery keeps it charged. The app is free, keeps track of your temps and predicts cook time based upon history of the cook and temps. The carrying case is also a transmitter / receiver and extends the range of the device when placed between you and your grill / oven. Pretty sweet, no more wires!!!!



Been looking at these. Anxiously awaiting the report from your first cook.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Been looking at these. Anxiously awaiting the report from your first cook.



Already got two under my belt, all as purported thus far, worked like a champ. Used it on some filets on the grill and a butt on the Primo this weekend.


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

Boneless ribs?

I got approval to do the turkey on the WSM, just not allowed to use smokin' wood. I think there is more charcoal in Kingsford Applewood charcoal than wood, right? Pictures later.


----------



## ibglowin

Going down on the Pit Boss later today!


----------



## ceeaton

Nice price!

Looks like you are feeding as many as Varis normally does, LOL!


----------



## ibglowin

Just noticed I got "overcharged" LOL Was supposed to be $4.99/lb according to the sale circular. Should get back ~$10 tomorrow!



ceeaton said:


> Nice price!
> 
> Looks like you are feeding as many as Varis normally does, LOL!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Just noticed I got "overcharged" LOL Was supposed to be $4.99/lb according to the sale circular. Should get back ~$10 tomorrow!


Even better! I've been hankering to try one of those roasts, just couldn't fit it in while the oldest is here at home for the holidays. Definitely need his appetite to justify a large roast like that.

Got the turkey on a little early. Glad I did, had to put the bullet condom on the WSM to get the temp up over 300*F. Just noticed it is just south of that right now, gotta go up and see what the winds are doing. I have it close to the garage and noticed the smoke when lighting up the charcoal was coming back into the garage, so I think I have it in a "wind eddy" of sorts. Here's an early shot of tonights' dinner.







Finished product. Breast meat hit between 158*F and 165*F, very moist and juicy!


----------



## geek

First use of the cast iron pan, easy and quick way to grill inside, but man too much smoke...!!!
My stove extractor doesn’t go outside, just circulates air so you can imagine ...lol


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

Great job, Varis!


----------



## Boatboy24

Grill-roasted chicken, acorn squash and rice pilaf.


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice cook, although a tad overdone. Still enjoyable.


----------



## JohnT

day after turkey soup. Made my own stock and also the spaetzle. Tastes as yummy as it looks!


----------



## geek

Nice deck Jim [emoji106]


----------



## ceeaton

"Last supper" on my oldest boy's two week hiatus back home, he requested some ribs. Had to move the kettle grill up onto the porch as the rain back filled in after I thought it was over. One was just salt, pepper and paprika, the other added a Stubs Dr Pepper bbq sauce during the last 30 minutes. Both very delicious (even my finicky daughter loved them), only enough left for maybe my lunch if I'm not too hungry. Family minus me are up playing Monopoly on the new PS4 (I think that is what it is). Other new toy is my son's new computer downloading some Steam games to see if the video card is to his liking, thereby slowing down my surfing experience on this site (only hi-speed DSL around these parts). Hoping my sausage making attachments show up next Monday so I can make some snasages New Years Day.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Costco has the Kirkland Signature USDA Prime Beef Loin New York Steak on sale for $9.99/lb

What do you guys think about the price, I think their Prime is typically in the $16/lb ??

I like ribeye but thoughts on this?

https://www.costco.com/Kirkland-Signature-USDA-Prime-Beef-Loin-New-York-Steak.product.100442514.html


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty good price for Prime. My local Smith's (Kroger) had New York Strip Roast (Choice) on sale before Xmas for $3.99/lb. I think the Prime from Costco is way better in quality (marbling) and would definitely warrant the extra cash for a nice New Years eve celebration.


----------



## geek

Beef Loin New York Steak vs Ribeye?

Ribeye is supposed to have better marbling but I will stop by at Costco today how the marbling on this New York Steak is.


----------



## ibglowin

I personally like the ribeye over the NYS. Better flavor and more tender. Also more $$$. NYS seems to get tough fast if over cooked.


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm a fan of those Prime NY Strips from Costco. At ten bucks/lb, its a great deal. Yeah, ribeye is 'the king', but lately, I prefer the strip steaks. Agree with Mike that they can get tough - but I haven't had that issue w/ the Costco Primes, especially if I sous vide them.


----------



## jgmann67

ibglowin said:


> I personally like the ribeye over the NYS. Better flavor and more tender. Also more $$$. NYS seems to get tough fast if over cooked.



I give my NYS a 1” - 1.5” cut and 3 min on each side over high flames on the bbq... usually comes out perfect. Got another in the freezer ready to cut. 

This was also on our Christmas Day menu:




6/8 size tiger shimp in a marinade of ginger, garlic and sesame oil (had olive oil, salt and pepper, too). A few min on either side on the grill. Awesome.


----------



## geek

This sale at $9.99 for prime isn’t something you would stock up, is it?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> This sale at $9.99 for prime isn’t something you would stock up, is it?



I would.


----------



## ibglowin

You have to remember that for meat to stay frozen for more than say a month you need to have a vacuum sealer and freezer bags. Otherwise you may have freezer burn set in. Don't go too crazy!




geek said:


> This sale at $9.99 for prime isn’t something you would stock up, is it?


----------



## geek

My budget is actually very low now, so came up with only 5lbs pack, 4 thick pieces, they must be 1 1/2 inches maybe [emoji848]
The Choice I saw wasn’t bad at all and felt tempted to pick that instead at $7.49/lb.


----------



## ibglowin

Why not?


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Why not?


My wife made waffles for the oldest this morning with candied apples as a topping. House smelled really good when I got home from breakfast (men's group from church). Only thing missing was the smell of some really good German sausages... I'm searching for authentic recipes on the web tonight.


----------



## geek

Antipasto


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Antipasto


Varis, which white wine did you pair it with? I see one at the right corner of your image.

And it that just your plate full?


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

I use this:
https://www.fiestaspices.com/product/venison-sausage-mix/

They used to call it German Sausage seasoning then changed the name but the ingredients are the same. Good stuff.

I have also used this from Clifco:

http://clifcospicesales.com/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=12

Almost identical in flavor but the Fiesta has a bit more course ground black pepper.

Lots of Germans settled in TX back in the 1800's.





ceeaton said:


> Only thing missing was the smell of some really good German sausages... I'm searching for authentic recipes on the web tonight.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Varis, which white wine did you pair it with? I see one at the right corner of your image.
> 
> And it that just your plate full?



Craig, the antipasto was for 4 of us, and it was GOOD..!!
Then I had that salmon, delicious [emoji39]


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Lots of Germans settled in TX back in the 1800's.


I know, that's why I let that reference dangling out there. I figured I'd catch a recipe from you if I was patient (I almost IM'ed you).

Sure there isn't a secret recipe from your families business circa the 1920's you want to share?? (I think I remember you posting a picture of your grandfathers saloon, that became an ice cream parlor during prohibition).

Thanks for the information! I need to get busy procuring raw ingredients.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Craig, the antipasto was for 4 of us, and it was GOOD..!!
> Then I had that salmon, delicious [emoji39]


I'm making a curried salmon dish my oldest daughter covets tomorrow for dinner. Your version looked pretty good (as well as the antipasto plate). Thanks for sharing and making me hungry right before bed time. The beer I'm drinking just isn't bringing enough carbs to the plate.


----------



## geek

Couple lbs of the NY strip from yesterday. They were too thick for our tasting so cut them in half, now around 3/4 to 1” thick.

The new cast iron pan is tempting but too much smoke so this is going on the Weber grill outside.

View attachment 52699


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

Poached some salmon with a curry and wine coating on the grill (in a lasagna pan with some added white wine, covered in foil) per my oldest daughters request (she had it for her b-day in October). Served on brown rice with broccoli steamed with some ginger. Wifey doesn't like salmon so grilled a chicken breast with the same seasoning. Very satisfying and I can feel the weight dropping off my large body as I type this, very healthy (way too healthy for me).

Delayed posting this until I was sure that Kirk Coupons would complete his choke against Chicago's 2nd team defense to allow the Eagles the last playoff spot in the NFC.


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Couple lbs of the NY strip from yesterday. They were too thick for our tasting so cut them in half, now around 3/4 to 1” thick.
> 
> The new cast iron pan is tempting but too much smoke so this is going on the Weber grill outside.
> 
> View attachment 52699



I got them as well and also cut them in half. $6.99/lb for NY strip was a good deal. Also got nice porterhouse for $9.99/lb. First time using my food saver on meat. All I used it for prior was packaging my 1000 corks in 50 count bags.


----------



## geek

mainshipfred said:


> I got them as well and also cut them in half. $6.99/lb for NY strip was a good deal. Also got nice porterhouse for $9.99/lb. First time using my food saver on meat. All I used it for prior was packaging my 1000 corks in 50 count bags.



$6.99/lb for prime? Sounds like Choice?


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> $6.99/lb for prime? Sounds like Choice?



Could have been I guess. Though I have to say they were pretty tender.


----------



## Johnd

Just getting my NYE cook going, my daughter and hr boyfriend are joining wifey and I for dinner tonite. Fare for the evening will be an avacado salad, pecan wood smoked 4 bone prime standing rib roast (smoked on the Primo at 325F after a 500F sear), served medium rare with horseradish sauce, green beans cooked down with bacon, onions, and garlic, and creamed spinach. Got some assorted cheesecake desserts as well as creme brûlée, and key lime tart. Now I’m off to the wine room to pick a giant Cab to go along with dinner, think I might have a few to select from.......





Off the grill now, tented and sitting at 120F, chow down in 45 minutes!!


----------



## Johnd

No disappointment here for sure!!! Way too much food, leftovers for days, and everybody’s stuffed. If I had any room, one of those bones would have been my next move. Paired with a 2013 Cab from Castello di Amorosa, Morisoli Borges Vineyard, a truly luscious wine, big and bold, very lively with a long finish, sweet tannins and perfect oakiness. Dessert will have to wait for a while.....


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

More like, what's for lunch. Wifey got me a new mixer for Christmas, so I decided I needed a new hobby, sausage making. Now, if I get serious about this I need to buy a good dedicated meat grinder and a piston like stuffer, but for small 2 lbs batches, the Kitchen Aid attachments work just fine. The collagen cases, not so sure about. Got them because I couldn't make it to my local butcher before they closed at 1 pm yesterday, and I wanted to play with my food last night and today. They are a little unforgiving when trying to make smaller Bratwurst type sausages. I blew a few out turning them because with the thicker and stronger casings, it's easy to over stuff them. Still turned those into nice breakfast sausages anyway. Did a a few up for lunch, they taste incredible and have a nice fine texture, even though they went through the grinding plate only once. Next project is a 50/50 beef/venison sausage (will try @ibglowin's recipe he shared), once I convince my younger brother to part with some of his venison. Oh, these sausages were 100% pork, 2 lbs boneless rib meat, 1/3 lb fat back.

Served with a icy cold beer, of course.







FYI, was 60*F on the front porch when I was cooking these, nice to be out wearing a sweatshirt with the sleeves pulled up, especially in January.


----------



## geek

At the outlet in Foxwoods Casino in CT.


----------



## ceeaton

Varis, that's cheating...

Wifey always wants some sort of pork and sauerkraut on New Years day (family tradition, I think), so I tried to make a pork loin that didn't lend itself to sauerkraut just to frustrate her a bit. Didn't work. This one was basically cut in half, folded open, brined, then dried off and had a basil pesto added in the middle sort of like a sandwich. Tied it up and grilled it (using a foil lasagna type pan to shield it so it would cook more evenly). Served with almond green beens, cheesy au gratin potatoes, sauerkraut and some steamed asparagus.


----------



## Boatboy24

I wanted ribs. Everyone else wanted burgers.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> I wanted ribs. Everyone else wanted burgers.
> 
> View attachment 52743



Sometimes, the masses must be allowed to prevail, lest they recognize that they live in a benevolent dictatorship......


----------



## sour_grapes

We did a Paul Prudhomme pork loin (stuffed with sauteed trinity), sides of sauerkraut/bacon; brussells sprouts; salad; asparagus. (I only cooked the pork and sauerkraut.)


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> We did a Paul Prudhomme pork loin (stuffed with sauteed trinity), sides of sauerkraut/bacon; brussells sprouts; salad; asparagus. (I only cooked the pork and sauerkraut.)



Mmmm, I’ve made that Prudhomme pork loin, it’s a winner!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> Mmmm, I’ve made that Prudhomme pork loin, it’s a winner!!



Wished my sister bought a shoulder instead of a loin!


----------



## JohnT

Here it was 5.99 a pound.... Right off the back of the truck! I mad one for Christmas Eve and then again for new years Eve!


----------



## Boatboy24

Did some Alice Springs chicken tonight, served with redskin mashed and roasted broccolini.


----------



## sour_grapes

Roasted butternut squash (coriander); sauteed escarole (shallots, garlic, EVOO); and pan-seared Ahi tuna (Trader Joe's) with two ho-made sauces: Roy Yamiguchis soy/mustard/vinegar sauce, AND a beurre blanc. Each was tasty, but the combination was really nice.


----------



## GreginND

Protein packed Buddha bowl.


----------



## cooknhogz

Fresh Venison back straps marinated then sautéed in a garlic butter wine sauce....bam


----------



## ceeaton

Going simple tonight, 1 3/4 inch pork chops on charcoal (and pecan wood). Tomorrow may have to cut up the prime NY strip roast I got a couple of days ago. Ran into my youngest brother at the local Giant the other day, and he noticed that they were actually priced less than the choice chunks 'o beef. At $5.77 a pound, even me the miser couldn't resist buying one (my brother bought 4, I think). Will cook on charcoal for sure, not too sure what sides I'm going to make. Need to cook during the Eagles/Bears game, so I'm sure I'll do a better job if they are winning. Maybe I'll hold off if they are getting blown out (which many expect they will).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Going simple tonight, 1 3/4 inch pork chops on charcoal (and pecan wood). Tomorrow may have to cut up the prime NY strip roast I got a couple of days ago. Ran into my youngest brother at the local Giant the other day, and he noticed that they were actually priced less than the choice chunks 'o beef. At $5.77 a pound, even me the miser couldn't resist buying one (my brother bought 4, I think). Will cook on charcoal for sure, not too sure what sides I'm going to make. Need to cook during the Eagles/Bears game, so I'm sure I'll do a better job if they are winning. Maybe I'll hold off if they are getting blown out (which many expect they will).
> 
> View attachment 52768
> 
> 
> View attachment 52769



Hmm. Haven't been to Giant in a while. Maybe I should head over there today. Love Wegmans, but their beef prices are a bit ridiculous and its never on sale.


----------



## Boatboy24

Modified a store bought Peruvian style paste/marinade last night and threw a whole bird into it for a soak. Onto the Performer tonight, where cold temps and high winds kept the temp from getting above about 280 after the first 15 minutes. I gave it 40 minutes over the charcoal for some flavor, then finished in the oven. Spanish rice and a basic salad with a roasted red pepper vinaigrette to accompany.


----------



## ceeaton

I feel your pain. I left the WSM just outside the garage door in what is normally a pretty protected area and found it blown over this morning when I went out to start the car up for work. Was going to do burgers and dogs tonight, guess I'll have to implement plan "B" now, after I decide what that is...


----------



## jgmann67

This is a good place to ask the question. My daughter got me a “smoke box” for Christmas - it’s a steel box for use on grills for smoking meats. 

View attachment 52825


Anyone have/use one? Have a recipe or two to share?


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> This is a good place to ask the question. My daughter got me a “smoke box” for Christmas - it’s a steel box for use on grills for smoking meats.
> 
> View attachment 52825
> 
> 
> Anyone have/use one? Have a recipe or two to share?


For some reason I can't view your attachment. No, I don't have one but use a foil pack filled with wood chips and few small fork holes in it on the side over one of the burners. If you are creative enough you can smoke about anything on it, but on a grill you are not necessarily smoking the meat but smoke cooking it (ie. applying smoke while cooking the meat to a specific temperature). To truly smoke the meat you need to keep the temperature low (I think they define cold smoking as maintaining a temp below 90*F). I think I've seen recipes for Lebanon bologna where they smoke it for four to seven days at 70*F in a smoke house, in Lebanon of course.

The kids favorite is for me to sear a pork butt on the grill with a lot of smoke. Cool overnight and let it hang in the crock pot all day for pulled pork sandwiches that evening. It's cheating (and more fun to cook the butt all day on the offset cooker) but it works and you can definitely taste a smoke note in the pork.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> This is a good place to ask the question. My daughter got me a “smoke box” for Christmas - it’s a steel box for use on grills for smoking meats.
> 
> Anyone have/use one? Have a recipe or two to share?



Can't see the attachment either, but I've used similar things (or foil packets, like Craig) on the gasser. Like wine, it's all about personal preference. I say start small, then bump up as needed. I tend to like fruit woods more than hickory and also use oak (or spent cubes from a carboy) or pecan. If doing chicken or fish, go very lightly at first. It's easy to overwhelm them. But even on the chicken I did last night, I threw some spent oak cubes right on the charcoal.


----------



## jgmann67

Not sure why the pic won't show. If you search Grillaholics Smoker Box, you'll see what it is. Sturdy little piece of equipment. I have a friend who lives close by and is way deep into smoking meets. So, there's an opportunity to do a little experimenting.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Not sure why the pic won't show. If you search Grillaholics Smoker Box, you'll see what it is. Sturdy little piece of equipment. I have a friend who lives close by and is way deep into smoking meets. So, there's an opportunity to do a little experimenting.


Take a bottle or a case of beer when next time he smokes some meat. Will move you way up the learning curve (sort of like watching a brewer or winemaker make a batch, lot's of opportunities to ask "why did you do that?").


----------



## geek




----------



## GreenEnvy22

We have been visiting family in Paraguay for the last month. Breakfast is typically sausages made from the sheep on their farm. Lunch is the main meal and is something like a leg of lamb, steaks, or some other BBQ meat. Dinner is often a smaller affair, unless you wait until 7:30-8pm, then it's another BBQ. 
Some photos of some of our meals...

1-Leg of lamb
2-smoked wild boar (smoked using cow manure on charcoal)
3-beef
4-beef
5-might be dinner tomorrow
I could upload another dozen. All delicious, but my jaw hurt after the first week, so much chewing


----------



## ibglowin

Korean BBQ Beef Short Ribs, Jasmine Rice, Steamed veggies. Costco may have assisted here...... LOL


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Korean BBQ Beef Short Ribs, Jasmine Rice, Steamed veggies. Costco may have assisted here...... LOL
> 
> View attachment 52842



That looks good and nice.


----------



## JohnT

Pizza night. My own dough and sauce. Real and rustic!


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night..........


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

@Boatboy24 

Winter is coming.......

Later today!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> @Boatboy24
> 
> Winter is coming.......
> 
> Later today!



Yes indeed!


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Yes indeed!



About time it showed up.


----------



## mainshipfred

I'm thinking 2" tops for us, now @jgmann67 you're going to get hit hard.


----------



## sour_grapes

Glad to be on the bullet-dodging outskirts. Stay safe and warm, you guys!


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I'm thinking 2" tops for us, now @jgmann67 you're going to get hit hard.



You know they've upped the forecast to 4-8", right?


----------



## geek

Good Lord....nothing for me up here....yiiiihhhaaaaaa


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> I'm thinking 2" tops for us, now @jgmann67 you're going to get hit hard.


Your gonna get it harder than we do from what I've seen. 1-3" around here, should be able to broom it because of the low temps.


----------



## ceeaton

Hit the easy button. Charcoal cooked netted pork loin (added pecan chips). I can hear better half dicing some veges for a salad and I'll be soon making a batch of hash brown potatoes. Listening to the Colts/Chiefs, didn't take very long for the Chiefs to score, yikes.


----------



## ibglowin

If your pushing the easy button with that then I have no idea what button I am pushing tonight. Is there a double easy button by chance? LOL 

Football night in America!

You had me at Brisket....... You had me at Brisket........


----------



## Boatboy24

Mike: I like the sounds of those dogs, though I wonder how much brisket is actually in them. 

On a similar note, I've been wanting to get a meat grinder for a while in order to make my own ground beef. Really want to do some burgers with brisket and short ribs.

The tortilla soup is rolling and the house smells amazing. Temped the butt about 20 minutes and it was still only at 168. May be having PP for breakfast. Oh well. The wife won't eat it anyway, which is one reason I'm making the soup. The other is that it'd be a backup if things didn't go according to plan.


----------



## ibglowin

$3.99 on sale so I thought I had to give them a try. You can see the first ingredient is generic "beef" and the 3rd ingredient (after water no less) is what everyone is interested in probably. Only 5 (large) dogs so I guess have a couple left over buns now.......






Boatboy24 said:


> Mike: I like the sounds of those dogs, though I wonder how much brisket is actually in them.


----------



## ibglowin

By now you have enough smoke on that butt that if the weather turns to shat you can bring it in and finish it off in the oven easily.

You think the house smells good now? Bring that Butt in and finish it off in the oven......

Mrs BB won't eat Pulled Pork? 



Boatboy24 said:


> Temped the butt about 20 minutes and it was still only at 168. May be having PP for breakfast. Oh well. The wife won't eat it anyway, which is one reason I'm making the soup. The other is that it'd be a backup if things didn't go according to plan.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> You think the house smells good now? Bring that Butt in and finish it off in the oven......
> 
> Mrs BB won't eat Pulled Pork?



Other than bacon, Mrs BB doesn't touch pork.  

I've brought ribs in to finish in the oven, and you're right, the whole house smelled like the inside of the smoker.


----------



## ibglowin

Until you pull the trigger on a grinder the meat mongers at Wegman's should be happy to grind whatever you want them to. Just pick the meat from the counter and ring the bell, tell em what you want and they should grind it and repack it with the original price tags. I did that at my local Smith's with a nice chuck roast (taste like brisket) and some boneless short ribs while back.



Boatboy24 said:


> On a similar note, I've been wanting to get a meat grinder for a while in order to make my own ground beef. Really want to do some burgers with brisket and short ribs.


----------



## ceeaton

Pork, the other white meat...pulled it at 143*F and rested for 20 minutes. Very moist, though I wish I had brined it. Coated with garlic and rosemary and smoked with some pecan chips.




In other news, I just heard my wife ranting and something about no internet for 3 months, kinda wonder what the kids did, but it's safe down here in my basement den. At some point I need to go up and stuff a few natural casings with mixed kielbasa meat so I can smoke them tomorrow while listening to the first playoff game...


----------



## ceeaton

https://www.therestaurantstore.com/items/132226

https://www.therestaurantstore.com/items/116669

First one was at my local store. I had them fire it up so I could hear how loud it was. A bit loud but for my needs it might work well if I get sick of the Kitchenaid grinder attachment. Second one has to be shipped either to you or the store, but the second one has a better reputation and is easier to get parts for (and still reasonably priced). 

Just a thought Jim (@Boatboy24).


----------



## JohnT

Wine and the play offs! What a pairing!


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> View attachment 52878
> Wine and the play offs! What a pairing!



Who are the Giants playing?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Until you pull the trigger on a grinder the meat mongers at Wegman's should be happy to grind whatever you want them to. Just pick the meat from the counter and ring the bell, tell em what you want and they should grind it and repack it with the original price tags. I did that at my local Smith's with a nice chuck roast (taste like brisket) and some boneless short ribs while back.



Interestingly, I asked them if they did that about two weeks ago. Their answer was 'no, not on demand'. I didn't bother to ask if I could schedule it.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Who are the Giants playing?



Booo!


----------



## Boatboy24

A delicious little meteorite. 







And the soup was pretty dang good too.


----------



## ibglowin

It would have been fun to watch them dance a little side step if you did try and make an "appointment" to have your meat ground.....

It appears Wegman's is a non-union shop like Walmart. Kroger (Smith's) is union still. You would think that a union shop might care less about customer service but my experience here in my small town they are always more than happy to grind something or cut something to order. They actually smile when asked (like it breaks up their day) and at Xmas when I had them cut me a standing rib roast to order. They now have a special sticker (see pic) that they put on anything specially prepared that says "Expertly prepared and trimmed by:" and then they sign it by hand. I always do the online feedback and give the meat market a "highly satisfied" ranking and mention by name who helped me. Then they usually promote that guy up to the giant Smith's "Marketplace" (up in town and 9 miles away) and I never see them again..... LOL






Boatboy24 said:


> Interestingly, I asked them if they did that about two weeks ago. Their answer was 'no, not on demand'. I didn't bother to ask if I could schedule it.


----------



## ibglowin

Did you have to finish indoors?



Boatboy24 said:


> A delicious little meteorite.


----------



## Johnd

What’s for dinner?? Boneless, skinless, Eagle thighs...........


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Did you have to finish indoors?



Nope. Could have left it on just a tad longer, but it was good nonetheless.


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> What’s for dinner?? Boneless, skinless, Eagle thighs...........



Sad, but likely to be true...


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Sad, but likely to be true...



Remember who they’re playing, the masters at snatching defeat from the jaws of victory........remember the Vikings game last year????


----------



## jgmann67

I worked up quite an appetite shoveling that 3” of snow.


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> Remember who they’re playing, the masters at snatching defeat from the jaws of victory........remember the Vikings game last year????



Oh, lordy, I had indeed totally forgotten about that! I just rewatched that; thanks for the laughs!


----------



## mainshipfred

jgmann67 said:


> I worked up quite an appetite shoveling that 3” of snow.



I guess my wishful thinking didn't work but I don't think we got much more than 6".


----------



## ceeaton

Dreams: Some smokin' Saints Kielbasa, made from the emulsified paste of what's left over from the ground pile of meat that was once Drew Brees.
Reality: I just hope it's a good game and that Nick (BDN) Foles got some good voodoo lessons from a Yoda like old woman on Bourbon Street.





Slow smoking with a little apple wood (WSM riding at 102*F, internal temp of sausage 57*F). Will eventually elevate the sausage to 155*F and cold shock before freezing. This is a 95% pork Kielbasa.


----------



## geek

Some scallops and spinach, quinoa rice and other “amenities” [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

They is ready....... They is ready...... They is ready for y'all...... 


Johnd said:


> Remember who they’re playing, the masters at snatching defeat from the jaws of victory........remember the Vikings game last year????


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I guess my wishful thinking didn't work but I don't think we got much more than 6".



We had about 6 when I got up this morning. And it has been snowing all day.


----------



## jgmann67

Yesterday’s Jambalaya.


----------



## ceeaton

Finished off the kielbasa and did up some strip steaks. Nice marbling and all enjoyed, even the hot dog queen.

Will let the kielbasa sit and bloom for a few hours at room temperature before wrapping and cooling further (had already cold shocked in ice water).


----------



## Boatboy24

And then you cooked some NY Strips?


----------



## Johnd

Johnd said:


> What’s for dinner?? Boneless, skinless, Eagle thighs...........
> View attachment 52887



Kinda fishy, and definitely tough, but we ate them nonetheless........


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Kinda fishy, and definitely tough, but we ate them nonetheless........


Argh!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> And then you cooked some NY Strips?


Eh?

Kielbasa was done on the WSM, steaks on the Weber kettle.


----------



## ceeaton

Stuffed the small batch (1 lb of forcemeat) of hot dogs today and put on the WSM to slow smoke cook to 150*F. Two hours into the process and the dogs are at 127*F and the smoker is hanging around 185*F. Took the first hour for the smoker to reach 110*F, so I got some nice smoke on them there dogs before they started heating up a bit. Using pecan wood and an all beef dog. Plan on removing the casings after I cool and bloom the dogs (once they hit 150*F for five minutes). Probably have to set an alarm to wake up later tonight/tomorrow morning to package them up and put them in the fridge.

Also made up a loaf of sour dough bread (with some added yeast help since I was in a hurry). I hate just throwing away half my starter culture when I feed it, so threw it in the mixer and just started adding ingredients. Turned into a nice giant loaf which made the kitchen smell pretty good. Was fighting with the dinner kielbasa aroma (kielbasa won since it's smoked) until we put the dinner leftovers away, now I can smell it down here in the dungeon.







Edit: Need to back off the pecan smoke a bit on those dogs. Had one for my breakfast. Have a feeling I will be reminded all morning what I ate for breakfast, those are strong little doggers.


----------



## Boatboy24

Seasoned up some BSB's and fired 'em up in the CI skillet. Removed the chicken and threw on some butter, mushrooms, onion and garlic. Then added some Viognier and a little chicken stock to get all the goodness off the pan. After a few minutes of reducing, added some half and half and thyme and threw the chicken back in. A little pasta and salad to go with it.


----------



## ibglowin

Where is the double like when you need it!


----------



## ibglowin

You had 90% of Chicken Marsala right there until.......




Boatboy24 said:


> Seasoned up some BSB's and fired 'em up in the CI skillet. Removed the chicken and threw on some butter, mushrooms, onion and garlic. Then added some Viognier and a little chicken stock to get all the goodness off the pan. After a few minutes of reducing, added some half and half and thyme and threw the chicken back in. A little pasta and salad to go with it.


----------



## ceeaton

Got some charcoal and beer today in case this storm gets a bit nasty. I think we're gonna get plenty of rain to hold down the totals, if the track they are forecasting holds true. Had to try out some of the charcoal to make sure it was a good batch, got some chicken wings in the works (also had to test a beer or two for the same reason).


----------



## ibglowin

Greek night here in the 505!


----------



## ceeaton

Mmmm, γύρος (with τζατζίκι)!


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Mmmm, γύρος (with τζατζίκι)!



Cool that I was able to read that! Sorta surprised me...


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Cool that I was able to read that! Sorta surprised me...



All Greek to me...


----------



## ibglowin

Still trying to find a good wine pairing for sauerkraut.........


----------



## ceeaton

Starting to work on dinner for tomorrow evening. Weather is supposed to suck later in the day and I think I have everything I need to survive (beer, wine, food, wine, beer, more beer, charcoal, smokin' wood). So to fulfill my yearning for an all day cook, I bought a pork shoulder (aka butt, boston butt). It's bone in and a bit smaller than normal (only 5.55 lbs (@ $0.99/lb)) which works perfectly since my biggest eater is currently at Eglin AFB in FL. Just rubbed it with equal parts of kosher salt, pepper, demerara sugar and Hungarian paprika. Will let it sit overnight in the fridge, then drop it on either the WSM or Weber kettle tomorrow morning in hopes that 8 or 9 hours @ 225*F with an hour rest will get it up to 190*F internal temperature.

Not sure what wood I'll add to the cooker, but I have pecan, apple, hickory or mesquite to choose from. I like mesquite better for beef, so I'll stick with one of the other three. Leaning towards hickory at this point (been cooking a lot with pecan and apple, need to mix things up a bit).




Edit: @ibglowin, is that pastrami? Yum, you just made me hungry and I ate about an hour ago! My wife and I like Pinot Grigio (I also like a nice grassy Sauvignon Blanc).

Edit 2: My inspiration:


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, best pastrami in a long time. Costco......



ceeaton said:


> Edit: @ibglowin, is that pastrami? Yum, you just made me hungry and I ate about an hour ago!


----------



## ibglowin

Apple and either Pecan or Hickory (mix) for sure!



ceeaton said:


> Not sure what wood I'll add to the cooker, but I have pecan, apple, hickory or mesquite to choose from. I like mesquite better for beef, so I'll stick with one of the other three. Leaning towards hickory at this point (been cooking a lot with pecan and apple, need to mix things up a bit).


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Yep, best pastrami in a long time. Costco......


Oh, and that looks like a rye bread with pumpernickel swirled in...and is that 1000 Island dressing...or is that melted cheese...I'm drooling (not a pretty sight).


----------



## ibglowin

Yes all the way around. Pumpernickel/Rye swirl, pastrami, swiss, 1000 Island........ Could have eaten two! (really small bread.... LOL)


----------



## geek

Chinese [emoji4]


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Starting to work on dinner for tomorrow evening. Weather is supposed to suck later in the day and I think I have everything I need to survive (beer, wine, food, wine, beer, more beer, charcoal, smokin' wood). So to fulfill my yearning for an all day cook, I bought a pork shoulder (aka butt, boston butt). It's bone in and a bit smaller than normal (only 5.55 lbs (@ $0.99/lb)) which works perfectly since my biggest eater is currently at Eglin AFB in FL. Just rubbed it with equal parts of kosher salt, pepper, demerara sugar and Hungarian paprika. Will let it sit overnight in the fridge, then drop it on either the WSM or Weber kettle tomorrow morning in hopes that 8 or 9 hours @ 225*F with an hour rest will get it up to 190*F internal temperature.
> 
> Not sure what wood I'll add to the cooker, but I have pecan, apple, hickory or mesquite to choose from. I like mesquite better for beef, so I'll stick with one of the other three. Leaning towards hickory at this point (been cooking a lot with pecan and apple, need to mix things up a bit).
> 
> View attachment 52950
> 
> 
> Edit: @ibglowin, is that pastrami? Yum, you just made me hungry and I ate about an hour ago! My wife and I like Pinot Grigio (I also like a nice grassy Sauvignon Blanc).
> 
> Edit 2: My inspiration:




You always give me some inspiration to cook as a big leaguer [emoji4]

That will be my next “project” ... LOL

Temps are getting too cold for the grill though....


----------



## Johnd

Got a full packer prime brisket chilling in the fridge as we speak. Injected with a quart of marinade and seasoned on the outside as well. It’ll get slathered down with “Better Than Bouillon” Sunday morning and hit the Primo around sunrise. Thinking mesquite chunks for the smoke. Should be perfect by kickoff for the Saints game......


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Temps are getting too cold for the grill though....


It's never too cold, just add some more charcoal and figure another 15 mintues per hour to give you a "safe" time buffer. The great thing about the larger cuts of meat, like the brisket that @Johnd is doing, you can wrap it and put it in a cooler and let it hang out for a couple of hours if it gets done early. Plus a nice 30 to 60 minute rest lets those juices get reabsorbed and redistributed through the meat so you have nice tender juicy meat in every delicious bite.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Yep, best pastrami in a long time. Costco......



Pastrami, or just good old fashioned corned beef? Looks like you made a reuben there. A fine looking reuben.


----------



## ibglowin

Pastrami. 2 individual packs, paper thin sliced. Really good stuff!









Boatboy24 said:


> Pastrami, or just good old fashioned corned beef? Looks like you made a reuben there. A fine looking reuben.


----------



## ceeaton

Got to sleep in this morning, which is rare, I got an 8h15m sleep, very very rare. I'm rare-ing to go today. Got my shower and it dawned on me that I was supposed to have put the boston butt that was marinating in the fridge on the WSM/kettle by now. Chose the WSM, did a modified snake (needed to go to the store to watch people gathering bread and milk). Found a hidden package of cherry wood chips, so did a mix of hickory and cherry with straight cherry in the first clump that the snake would burn. Current numbers are 290*F ambient in the smoker with the butt @ 165*F (as of 1:15pm EST), wrapped at 160* in heavy duty foil. Should have no problems reaching 190*F by dinner, only variable is that the wind picked up and pushed the WSM up to 300*F when I was out. Have since adjusted the bottom vents to 100-25-25 and the temperature is dropping a bit.










Now researching a venison/veal/pork sausage recipe. Think it might end up going towards a sweet Italian sausage, Bratwurst is the second choice (we've been making too much Kielbasa, backlog needs to be eaten). Youngest Son said he'd eat any sausage recipe I made, I think I'm starting to like him more and more!

Edit: removed the butt out of the WSM when it hit 190*F, put a towel in the bottom of a pre-heated cooler and placed the wrapped butt inside. Carryover went to 199*F, amazing. Now at 185*F 90 minutes later. Should easily hold above 140 until dinner is at hand and I can pull the butt. Also mixed up a country sausage recipe with venison and veal (small test batch of two pounds) from a really cool book I just bought a week ago. Will probably stuff it later this evening, and by directions smoke cook to 153*F tomorrow, if the wind allows it, otherwise will not smoke and finish off in a 170*F oven (which is as low as my oven goes).


----------



## ceeaton

Temperature was 163*F when I removed the cooked butt from the cooler. I imagine it could have hung out in there for at least another hour if not longer. Shredded the pork with my Oklahoma Joe's bear claws (they work really well) and put on the stove top to keep warm until the salad is made (wifey) and the Bush's vege baked beans are heated through. Hope to make some Cubano sandwiches for lunch tomorrow if I can get to the store for some kosher dill pickle slabs (got everything else required).





Turned out incredibly moist, not too spicy, but made an Aaron Franklin's inspired bbq sauce for those who require sauce:


.


----------



## geek

Nice 'butt' Craig...LOL

Seriously, looks delish.


----------



## Johnd

The Primo Oval XL is a pretty darn big grill, this giant packer brisket is no slouch, weighing in over 22 pounds after trimming. Chopped some hickory chunks into flat, wide slivers to smoke it pretty heavy here in the beginning. Kinda had my heart set on mesquite, until I was reminded what % of the time I use mesquite. Oh well, no big deal. Brisket was injected and dry rubbed two days ago, slathered down with Better Than Bouillon this morning, and on the grill at 6AM CST, 250 F, hickory on board.


----------



## Boatboy24

22lbs!!?? That is a massive packer!


----------



## ibglowin

I got no dog in this fight as they say but I decided it had been long enough and I decided to break out the Pit Boss today even though it was a balmy 16F this morning. No half a cow like @Johnd but a small 7lb pork butt, a rack of BB's and a rack of spare ribs, and maybe even a link of snausage at the end. My trusty electric starter finally gave out this AM, it was looking bad for awhile so I pulled out the big gun. Propane Torch. Took all of 5 mins and that thing had the charcoal going like crazy and I had a temp of 300F in like 15 mins. Usually takes about 40 mins with the electric starter. Might just stick to the torch from now own! More pics to come.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> I got no dog in this fight as they say but I decided it had been long enough and I decided to break out the Pit Boss today even though it was a balmy 16F this morning. No half a cow like @Johnd but a small 7lb pork butt, a rack of BB's and a rack of spare ribs, and maybe even a link of snausage at the end. My trusty electric starter finally gave out this AM, it was looking bad for awhile so I pulled out the big gun. Propane Torch. Took all of 5 mins and that thing had the charcoal going like crazy and I had a temp of 300F in like 15 mins. Usually takes about 40 mins with the electric starter. Might just stick to the torch from now own! More picks to come.



Before the Looft, I used a propane torch as well, but it was pretty big and heavy to move about. Found a small torch that fits one the small propane bottles, used for brazing and the like. It’s a pretty solid lighting method as well, creating a beautiful bed of glowing coals in just a few minutes.


----------



## ibglowin

I saw that thing awhile back. Looks nice. Instead of replacing the electric starter (old school loop model) I think I will snag one of those. You need options (and backups) in the BBQ world. Today the torch was my plan "B"....

Ribs are rubbed and ready to rumble. Butt is up to 126F

















Johnd said:


> Before the Looft, I used a propane torch as well, but it was pretty big and heavy to move about. Found a small torch that fits one the small propane bottles, used for brazing and the like. It’s a pretty solid lighting method as well, creating a beautiful bed of glowing coals in just a few minutes.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> I saw that thing awhile back. Looks nice. Instead of replacing the electric starter (old school loop model) I think I will snag one of those. You need options (and backups) in the BBQ world. Today the torch was my plan "B"....
> 
> Ribs are rubbed and ready to rumble. Butt is up to 126F



While you’re at it, snag one of these:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mr-Heate...MIvKKpzpP93wIVQtbACh1G-QaOEAQYAiABEgLIt_D_BwE

You can refill the little tanks off of your big tank. We use the little tanks in our deer stands, beats the heck out of buying refills......


----------



## JohnT

Chicken picatta with bowtie pasta. YUM!


----------



## JohnT

Comfort food!

Turkey meatloaf slathered in ketchup, mash, spinache, and home made biscuits. Washed down with my own Chilean barrel reserve Cabernet. Life is good.


----------



## ibglowin

I "experimented" yesterday and I think it was a yuge success! I took the pork butt off after ~4 hours and IT was about 150F. They say after 3 hours your meat won't take on any more smoke and I needed the real estate to start my ribs and riblett. We have a porcelain covered CI dutch oven so I commandeered it and set the oven to 250F and placed the butt in the oven until it reached 199F around 4:30pm and then shut off the oven and removed it. It was perfect. Did not dry out at all. Bark was perfect and it pulled to perfection. Everything came together nicely around an hour later and dinner was served. Had potato salad and cole slaw along with enough meat to easily cause the meats sweets last night for sure!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I "experimented" yesterday and I think it was a yuge success! I took the pork butt off after ~4 hours and IT was about 150F. They say after 3 hours your meat won't take on any more smoke and I needed the real estate to start my ribs and riblett. We have a porcelain covered CI dutch oven so I commandeered it and set the oven to 250F and placed the butt in the oven until it reached 199F around 4:30pm and then shut off the oven and removed it. It was perfect. Did not dry out at all. Bark was perfect and it pulled to perfection. Everything came together nicely around an hour later and dinner was served. Had potato salad and cole slaw along with enough meat to easily cause the meats sweets last night for sure!



I've taken a similar approach with ribs in the past. On the kettle for an hour or two, then into the oven. Makes the house smell like the inside of my Weber, but for me, that's a good thing.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, the house smelled like a BBQ joint for sure. Everything turned out great except for the winner in the evening game........


----------



## ceeaton

Easy button. Found a 2 lb pkg of turkey breast tenderloins marked down to $3.29/lb which still looked pink and not gray. Added some oil and fajita seasoning, marinated for an hour or so, grilled on the gas grill (Varis, you can grill when it's 14*F outside and windy, just find a protected spot for your grill) sliced up and added to some vidalia onions and yellow bell peppers. Yummy in my tummy. Made up some quesadillas for me with some queso cheese and chipotle taco sauce, very good and easy.


----------



## crushday

Seasoned Tri Tip and Paso Roble 2016 Cab. Fantastic meal!


----------



## Boatboy24

That tri tip looks outstanding!


----------



## geek

Looking good boys...


----------



## crushday

Pho (pronounced Phah) with left over Tri Tip and 2013 Reserve Canoe Ridge Cab. _Vietnamese _and Eastern Washington Cabernet, not bad..


----------



## sour_grapes

George Burgin said:


> Pho (pronounced Phah) with left over Tri Tip and 2013 Reserve Canoe Ridge Cab. Korean and Eastern Washington Cabernet, not bad..



I believe that would be _Vietnamese_ and Eastern Washington wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I believe that would be _Vietnamese_ and Eastern Washington wine.



Or perhaps he meant there were some Korean grapes blended into that Cab.


----------



## crushday

sour_grapes said:


> I believe that would be _Vietnamese_ and Eastern Washington wine.


Touché - you’re right!


----------



## crushday

I guess 


Boatboy24 said:


> Or perhaps he meant there were some Korean grapes blended into that Cab.


I guess the sauce was Korean, not the meal...lol


----------



## ceeaton

Finally getting back on schedule after the new year, Friday night is normally pizza night, so be it. Dough rested in the fridge for 24 hours and one of the crusts had some sourdough starter discard in it, boy did that add a nice flavor. I try and let the dough ferment as long as I can in the fridge (up to three days) so it doesn't rise incredibly high when it hits the high oven and pizza stone heat. This one still rose a bit too much for my liking, but the flavor was fantastic. Simple plain and pepperoni pie. Sauce from cooked down crushed San Marzano tomatoes (come in a small cardboard box) and some italian seasoning (including fresh garlic). Simply yum.


----------



## ibglowin

Had our youngest daughter (she is 31) over for dinner tonight. Picked up a spiral sliced ham over the holiday's and decided to cook it tonight. Had a nice side of ho-made mac-n-cheese with green chile as well as roasted brussels sprouts with shaved garlic, lemon juice and lemon zest. 

Pics are for imaginary purpose only........ LOL


----------



## ceeaton

Local Giant had a nice "meal deal" this week. Buy a roast (eye round, top sirloin or bottom round) and get a 5 lb bag of russet taters, 1 qt of either beef or chicken stock (Swanson), can of Hunts mater sauce (no or low salt) and a pkg of fingerling carrots. Meant to make a pot roast I think. Did up the eye round on the grill (24 hour marinate in the fridge with salt, pepper, garlic powder and rosemary), made some cheesy taters and steamed the 'rots. Lot's of leftover beef, will pick up some steak rolls and make some cheese steak sandwiches tomorrow for lunch. Served with a well aerated Dornfelder, which paired nicely with the beef.

Made a loaf of sourdough rye for dessert.










Edit: Six pound chicken on deck for tomorrow. Will probably cook on the WSM since that's made for meals like that. Just have to figure out what wood to use (have hickory, mesquite, cherry, pecan and apple to choose from).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Edit: Six pound chicken on deck for tomorrow. Will probably cook on the WSM since that's made for meals like that. Just have to figure out what wood to use (have hickory, mesquite, cherry, pecan and apple to choose from).



Go with apple, plus a touch of cherry.


----------



## Kraffty

Had an incredible dinner with wife, brother and our Mom. I burned the garlic toast, completely dried out the hasselback potatoes and somehow ended up with a london broil that was actually raw in the center. But, it was one of those nights with so much laughter and teasing and good wine that no one seemed the least bit concerned and cleaned their plates anyway. Lori's great salad probably saved the meal.
Mike


----------



## GreginND

I made a delicious hearty brussel sprout and potato curry with coconut milk. It was really good.


----------



## geek

Prime NY steak.


----------



## ceeaton

Varis, I love it, who'd think a few years ago you'd ever grill in the dead of Winter! Those look really good!

6.5 lb chicken on the WSM, used equal amounts of apple and cherry chips. Some Stubs bbq rub rubbed on. Will serve with baked green beans (don't ask) and smashed taters. I'd tell you how good it is but it's resting under foil waiting for my wife's batch of smashed taters to catch up.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Prime NY steak.



Costco? I see you snuck a T-bone in there too.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Costco? I see you snuck a T-bone in there too.


I think he's still legal since most of the T-bone is a strip steak...I bet that one is for him! (it'd be for me if I cooked it, chef gets first choice around these parts)


----------



## GreginND

I made fresh pita bread this afternoon so I could make these delicious vegan gyros. They were great.


----------



## crushday

GreginND said:


> I made fresh pita bread this afternoon so I could make these delicious vegan gyros. They were great.
> 
> View attachment 53086
> 
> 
> View attachment 53087
> 
> 
> View attachment 53088
> 
> 
> View attachment 53089
> 
> 
> View attachment 53090


Vegan? What's in the skillet?


----------



## ceeaton

George Burgin said:


> Vegan? What's in the skillet?


Vegetables (vegan..vegetables...)


----------



## ibglowin

George Burgin said:


> Vegan? What's in the skillet?



Plant based soy protein.

Costco added a Al Pastor Salad a few months ago using this stuff and the reviews were off the charts so I had to give it a go. When I was finished there was nothing left in my bowl. You absolutely can not tell its not beef.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Costco? I see you snuck a T-bone in there too.



yeah, forgot to mention the T-bone. The other prime was from Costco, on "sale" for $9.99 if I remember?


----------



## Boatboy24

I have virtually no idea what I'm doing here. Both kids are sick, and wifey wants to just eat what's left of last night's spaghetti and meatballs. So I'm kinda on my own. Was hoping for a steak dinner, but will enjoy that with Mrs Boatboy at another time. I had some frozen chicken thighs from Costco (4 in a section), so I ran them under water long enough to get them out of the packaging and threw them into a Foodsaver bag with some Stubb's chicken seasoning and Frank's Buffalo sauce. Threw them in the sous vide at 165 and will let 'em go for about 90 minutes. I'll finish up over hot coals and baste with some Piri Piri sauce. In the meantime, I have an hour or so to think about sides...


----------



## sour_grapes

BB, I think that will work! Good luck.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I have virtually no idea what I'm doing here.


 Sorry to hear about the kids. But that's when I go for the frozen shrimp and make a batch shrimp scampi! Though the chicken sounds good, never thought of adding the wing sauce with the rub (I am starting to really like that rub, it is GF you know).

I'd serve it with a side of beer, but that's me.


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, turned out pretty excellent for a spur of the moment cook. Given time to plan, I'd have gone another hour in the SV. But browning and glazing over charcoal worked very well. Raichlen's glaze of butter, garlic, cilantro and hot sauce worked incredibly well.


----------



## GreginND

George Burgin said:


> Vegan? What's in the skillet?



They are Soy Curls that I seasoned with garlic and onion powder, oregano, cumin, coriander and lemon juice to mimic a greek chicken. The texture was amazing and the flavor out of this world!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Costco added a Al Pastor Salad a few months ago using this stuff and the reviews were off the charts so I had to give it a go. When I was finished there was nothing left in my bowl. You absolutely can not tell its not beef.



Al pastor? Could you also tell it wasn't pork?


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Supposedly it is the same product that Greg used which is supposed to look and "taste like chicken"! Not only did it not look or taste like chicken, it didn't look or taste like pork either. 

Had so many spices on it (loaded with sodium unfortunately) the only thing it remotely tasted like (and sorta looked like) was ground beef. 

Sadly they seemed to have already axed this from the menu in many areas. 



sour_grapes said:


> Al pastor? Could you also tell it wasn't pork?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Winning! in retirement or the early bird gets the Woohoo! 

I am thinking Kobe Beef Sliders for the Super Bowl.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Winning! in retirement or the early bird gets the Woohoo!



You dog! That is an outstanding snag. 

At least my hamburgers tonight will be made with locally sourced grass-fed beef. So I have _that_ going for me!


----------



## ibglowin

While not as brilliant a plan or big in returns as the "Lottery Loophole" on last Sunday's 60 Minutes......... 

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/jerry-...millions-using-a-lottery-loophole-60-minutes/

I will consider $32 worth of melt in your mouth Waygu beef for $4 a pretty good score still. I have my system (inspect, watch & wait, pounce early!) down pretty good now. LOL


sour_grapes said:


> You dog! That is an outstanding snag.
> 
> At least my hamburgers tonight will be made with locally sourced grass-fed beef. So I have _that_ going for me!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I will consider $32 worth of melt in your mouth Waygu beef for $4 a pretty good score still. I have my system (inspect, watch & wait, pounce early!) down pretty good now. LOL



My "system" is not as advanced. I just go there a lot!  (It is on my way to and from a lot of places.)


----------



## ibglowin

What's really for dinner? Needed to get rid of leftover spiral sliced ham. No better way than Ham-Spinach-Mushroom-Onion Quiche' !


----------



## crushday

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 53130


Dude, those nachos look amazing!!!


----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1

Simple comfort food. Chicken Pot Pies! And they were good!!!


----------



## ceeaton

Hit the easy button, yet again, since it was a brewing day. Seared a bottom round chunk of meat and put 'er in the crock pot to cook all day. Carrots, celery, onions, maters, peas and some other additions. Served on some farfalle pasta. Nice and easy and WARM. Gets chilly watching a pot come to a boil in a cold garage.




Edit: Also made a sourdough rye bread. Added some of the spent grains from my beer making session today. My youngest daughter actually tried a piece and asked for a whole slice, amazing!


----------



## ibglowin

Pulled Pork Nachos!


----------



## Chuck E

Beef Stew, biscuits, and a cheap Malbec


----------



## ceeaton

Really nice day around here, almost got up to 50*F today, supposed to easily eclipse that the next few days. Wifey wanted to make some gluten free "pigs in a blanket" using almond flour. So I was off the hook for dinner. Knew we'd be short on the "pigs", so thawed some ground lamb, added some beef and made a "loaf" of gyro meat. Mixed up some tzatziki sauce and let it age for a few hours and cooked the loaf on the Weber kettle along side a boneless pork shoulder roast that is to be used for pulled pork tomorrow. Never thought of cooking the gyro loaf on the grill before, but it turned out fantastic. Texture a bit on the loose side since I didn't let sit overnight with a weight (brick) on top, but the flavor was really spot on.




Served with a cold beer or three.


----------



## Boatboy24

A ton of leftover fajita fixings from yesterday's gathering. So it was quesadillas tonight. 

And probably tomorrow...


----------



## ibglowin

Same here.

Left over Sliders, Wings, Cilantro Lime Shrimps, Smoked Salmon with capers and dill, veggies, and the obligatory Queso and chips with Rotel........


----------



## ibglowin

Tri-Tip Chili. Because why not?


----------



## Boatboy24

One of the nice things about working from home is you can make some good lunches.


----------



## ceeaton

I liked the looks of @Boatboy24's lunch yesterday, so I tried my best to doctor up a pizza with as much color. First pizza, 1/2 pepperoni 1/2 plain, boring. My pizza, thin layer of ho-made pizza sauce, red onion, sparse layer of mozzarella, more red onion, arugula, diced portebella shrooms, crumbled lamb loaf (saved from gyros last weekend, frozen), feta cheese and some greek shaker seasoning. Turned out really well except the chunk of feta that escaped the pizza pie and ended up on the bottom of the stove and set off the house smoke alarm several times. Will also add some minced fresh garlic on top when I reheat for lunches tomorrow/Sunday/Monday...


----------



## geek

In the DR for a week, not dinner but breakfast today was typical “mangu” with “salchichón” (Dominican salami).

I love this salami..!!

Washed this down with tropical tamarindo juice, excellent juice.!!


----------



## ibglowin

You bought a timeshare didn't you....... LOL



geek said:


> In the DR for a week, not dinner but breakfast today was typical “mangu” with “salchichón” (Dominican salami).


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> You bought a timeshare didn't you....... LOL



Nah... [emoji846]

I came to see my mom and spend a week on her bday. She soon will be 77 and Alzheimer is just kicking in in a fast pace unfortunately.

She doesn’t recognize relatives including my brother.
Anyhow, I’d like buying an apartment in the main city, nice apartment towers getting built all over.


----------



## geek

Dominican “locrio” with pork and chicken, to die for....
Also Dominican style potato salad.


----------



## crushday

Marinated flank steak to accompany 2016 WE Eclipse Zinfandel...


----------



## ibglowin

National Pizza Day so..............

Finally impressed the impossible to impress food critic (Mrs IB) I switched yeast to the no rise pizza yeast and she finally said "now that taste like pizza crust should taste"........

It was PDG I have to admit so I guess I will stick to that yeast instead of bread yeast. Easier anyway with no wait. Pepperoni, Italian snausage, green chile, fresh shrooms, fresh red peppers, fresh basil at the end. Did not suck as they say.


----------



## Boatboy24

Grilled Hudson Valley duck breast, potato hash brown, braised kale, cherries, hickory glaze. Washed down w/ a nice Garnacha. Sorry for the poor pic.


----------



## GreginND

Loving all the pizzas. I made some recently too. 

Also on the menu lately are squash gnocchi with mushrooms and cannelini beans and some patatas a la riojana.


----------



## Boatboy24

George Burgin said:


> Marinated flank steak to accompany 2016 WE Eclipse Zinfandel...



Hey George,

Got a recipe for that marinade? I'm always looking for new ones for flank.


----------



## geek

Camaro-fongo (mofongo with shrimps)


----------



## ibglowin

So.......... What's in it besides shrimps?



geek said:


> Camaro-fongo (mofongo with shrimps)


----------



## cmason1957

This is what will be for dinner on Saturday. Picked it up from the butcher and ready to add dry rub to it. This one is just going to be a salt, pepper, little bit of onion and garlic powder.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> So.......... What's in it besides shrimps?



Umm, mofongo - duh!


----------



## ibglowin

I used the google....... Banana's and shrimps....... Not sure about that pairing!



Boatboy24 said:


> Umm, mofongo - duh!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> So.......... What's in it besides shrimps?



Mofongo is a Dominican dish where they boil plantains and then smash into a purée (sort of speak), then they add crispy pork skin, very crunchy, and some “special” liquid seasoning.
On top of that you can add shrimps.
Very popular and flavorful.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> I used the google....... Banana's and shrimps....... Not sure about that pairing!



According to my googling, mofongo is: Mashed green plantains with garlic, olive oil and pork rinds (or bacon). Mofongo goes well with chicken or fish broth and can be stuffed with garlic shrimp, carne frita or octopus salad. It can also be formed into small balls and dropped in soups or served directly in a mortar. Not made with bananas, but with plantains, plantains are longer than bananas and they have thicker skins. They also have natural brown spots and rough areas. ... Bananas are traditionally eaten raw as they are sweet while plantains are cooked before eaten whether baked or fried. The flavor of plantains, being adapted to cooking, is closer to a potato than a banana.


----------



## geek

Johnd said:


> According to my googling, mofongo is: Mashed green plantains with garlic, olive oil and pork rinds (or bacon). Mofongo goes well with chicken or fish broth and can be stuffed with garlic shrimp, carne frita or octopus salad. It can also be formed into small balls and dropped in soups or served directly in a mortar. Not made with bananas, but with plantains, plantains are longer than bananas and they have thicker skins. They also have natural brown spots and rough areas. ... Bananas are traditionally eaten raw as they are sweet while plantains are cooked before eaten whether baked or fried. The flavor of plantains, being adapted to cooking, is closer to a potato than a banana.



You nailed it [emoji3]

And it’s delicious too.


----------



## Boatboy24

Extra easy button tonight. I originally planned to remove these from the bag and grill them. But the instructions say keep ‘em in the bag and bake in the oven. I’m giving that a try, just to see how they come out. Rice pilaf and sautéed zucchini on the side.


----------



## ibglowin

Nothing the matter with the easy button thats for sure!


----------



## sour_grapes

Baked rainbow trout with a lemon/butter/tarragon/shallot topping; browned then braised bok choy with fennel; collard greens with red pepper, onions, and garlic; and baked sweet 'tater.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Nothing the matter with the easy button thats for sure!



This was better than expected. Due to the cooking in a bag, the skin was kinda rubbery. Sauce was really good. I'll do them again, but next time will remove from the bag, and cook on the grill, indirect. I'll put the sauce in a pan and reduce a bit, then glaze the chicken to finish.


----------



## geek

“Patitas de cerdo”, with white rice.
Another popular dish in DR. 

And the diet? Good thanks... LOL


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Chicken Piccata, roasted fingerling potatoes and roasted asparagus with garlic and lemon.........

Dessert is chocolate ganache lava cake with raspberry sauce on top.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I tried to pull all the stops for St. Valentine's Day. Wellll, _almost_ all the stops. This was a meal that said, "I love you, honey, but I am not willing to pay absolute top dollar on you."  (Explanation below.)

We had a lovely surf and turf dinner. The "surf" was king crab legs, but they were "broken" king crab legs, at $14/lb instead of $19/lb for intact legs. The "turf" was filet mignon, but it was a Kroger's "woo-hoo" special, at ~$10/lb instead of ~$18/lb, as it expired tomorrow.

Beyond those impecunious details, the dinner was lovely. First course was the king crab legs, steamed to ~150F, dunked in copious amounts of tarragon-flavored butter, and served with a ho-made Chardonnay (Master Vintner). The main course had roasted artichokes (lemon juice and EVOO); mushroom risotto with ho-made beef stock; pencil-thin asparagus (first crop of the year from Mexico), broiled and topped with parmesan; the above-mentioned filets mignon, fried hard in butter and served with cracked pink peppercorns; and a reduction sauce of mushrooms, shallots, garlic, fresh thyme, red wine, ho-made beef stock. We really enjoyed it.

The red wine started with my ho-made CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab Merlot, which is one of the few (~3 or 4) batches I have made that I would put up against commercial wines. As if to prove the point, the replacement when we kicked that bottle was a WTSO special of a Mockingbird Hill red blend from Sonoma; this was better than mine, but only slightly, and only if you like oak.


----------



## ibglowin

Did not suck as they say. In fact the plate was almost licked clean........


----------



## JohnT

Glowin: Care to share your chocolate ganash lava cake recipe?????

SG: what a meal! Must be one special lady!


----------



## JohnT

My viking range is no more. The oven door is unrepairable and replacement costs for the range would amount to 1,500.00.

So I say goodbye to my oven. Like a trusted and valued friend, he will be missed. 





Now my viking range (I called him Sven) was a 36 inch pro model. Not many of that size on the market and each one is very expensive. I shopped for weeks until I found one that truly needed a home. It came yesterday. It is a 6 burner. I named him Hans (German made). At 2,100.00 (installed), it was a very good deal...


----------



## ibglowin

Pressed the easy button on the dessert! They are better than what I could have made IMHO as I am not much of a baker.






JohnT said:


> Glowin: Care to share your chocolate ganash lava cake recipe?????


----------



## ceeaton

Somewhat easy button. Lot's of things from the fridge/freezer used on this one. Noodles with chicken and a peanut sauce. I was getting sick of pizza (I know, how could I), so I made a dough for the others and made this for me. Had to hurry it along to get out of my wife's way since she was in charge of making the pizza. Fortunately it comes together rather quickly.

Thawing an 11 pound turkey for tomorrows smoking session. Sunday is out since it is standard to go to my MIL's to eat, drink and watch the Daytona race. I usually eat, drink and read a good book. I like enjoying a race (much like a baseball game) on the radio while I'm puttering in my garage and cooking something that takes a long time in the driveway.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> I named him Hans (German made).



Congrats on the new range, John!

Perhaps you should call him "Hans Zhang." The _burners_ and _valves_ are made in Germany.


----------



## Kraffty

JohnT said:


> My viking range is no more. The oven door is unrepairable and replacement costs for the range would amount to 1,500.00.
> 
> So I say goodbye to my oven. Like a trusted and valued friend, he will be missed.



Looks like a great upgrade and pretty awesome pricing, time to get it dirty and give it a nick or two!
Mike


----------



## GreginND

Potato, carrot, mango and coconut curry. Yum. And a most satisfying vegan Mac and cheeze.


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Now my viking range (I called him Sven) was a 36 inch pro model. Not many of that size on the market and each one is very expensive. I shopped for weeks until I found one that truly needed a home. It came yesterday. It is a 6 burner. I named him Hans (German made). At 2,100.00 (installed), it was a very good deal...
> View attachment 53346



That's a great price. Gonna take it with you when you move south?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> That's a great price. Gonna take it with you when you move south?


I thought for a while there he had already moved South.


----------



## ceeaton

Got plans tomorrow so had to get my smoking "fix" in today. Actually a cool day but that sun is starting to get stronger, so didn't feel real cold. Put an 11 lb turkey on around noon. Some ice still in the cavity and the initial breast reading with the Inkbird was 32*F. Up to 131*F right now, got an hour to go so I'm loading 'er up with some charcoal at the moment. Did it in the Weber Smokey Mt cooker, started with a snake as the base cook (used some cherry and apple wood chips). Have had to add charcoal to it so I'd have enough fuel to complete the cook. Will serve with some sliced cheesy potatoes (sort of au gratin style) and some steamed veges. Should make for some good leftovers for lunches this week.


----------



## cmason1957

I got my smoking meat fix taken care of for a bit. 12 pound brisket, simple rub off salt and pepper with a little bit of onion and garlic powder. I had to cut it in half too fit in my smoker. Smoked until 150, wrapped and then cook until about 185 or so. Very juicy, very tasty. My pregnant daughter couldn't eat any said it tasted too meaty, but the rest of us ate way more than we should have. Had a nice Kirkland Merlot with it and then some old vine zin from the swill I make.


----------



## Chuck E

Herb encrusted salmon filet, roasted brussel sprouts and acorn squash


----------



## ibglowin

Getting ready for a possible big dump o snow overnight. Mrs IB is hoping for a delay at a minimum and a complete "snow day" if this things hits us like they say it can do. Temps are falling so made some quick chicken Pho for dinner.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight we had: pepper-crusted Ahi tuna, seared briefly, and served with Roy Yamaguchi's two sauces, viz., soy/dry mustard/rice vinegar, and beurre blanc (augmented with tarragon); Brussels sprouts (browned then braised, covered with parmesan cheese); chunks of butternut squash (sauteed with garlic then braised, then browned); slices of king oyster mushroom (brushed with oil, then broiled and dusted with granulated garlic); and leftover/reheated broiled asparagus. Pretty tasty.


----------



## talksoverdinner

Had a date with my 2-year boyfriend the other night. Instead of steak and wine usual, we had chicken parm with herbs sprinkled on top, a vinaigrettes salad on the side and 2 glasses of Chardonnay (red wine goes with red meat, so it came out to me the other way might work as well). Loved it but didn't know about my boyfriend. He always gives good comments.
Oh and the recipe i followed was of healthy kitchen 101 blog. I ditched the spaghetti because we had consumed loads of carbs that day.


----------



## Chuck E

ibglowin said:


> Getting ready for a possible big dump o snow overnight. Mrs IB is hoping for a delay at a minimum and a complete "snow day" if this things hits us like they say it can do. Temps are falling so made some quick chicken Pho for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 53410



What are the dark star shaped bits?


----------



## ibglowin

Star Anise.



Chuck E said:


> What are the dark star shaped bits?


----------



## ibglowin

Fun video to watch if you like BBQ and Aaron...... He seems like a really nice guy with very high standards.


----------



## Johnd

Last night we hit the easy button and repurposed some boiled Gulf shrimp and baby Bella’s left over from my Sunday boil. Whipped up a spicy creole cream sauce and put it over soba noodles along with the peeled shrimp and shrooms. There were quite a few cloves of garlic from the boil in there as well. A little salad on the side and the whole meal in paper made for and easy cleanup. My 2016 Merlot made me quite happy, as it’s starting to come into its own, and really came around when I had the last glass an hour later.


----------



## geek

He must be making good $$$$ by now.


----------



## ibglowin

Of all the placemats in the whole wide world.......... 

View attachment 53410




Johnd said:


> Last night we hit the easy button and repurposed some boiled Gulf shrimp and baby Bella’s left over from my Sunday boil....
> 
> 
> View attachment 53456


----------



## ibglowin

Ohhhhh myyyyyyy......... Its a fire pit AND a BBQ grill in one!


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Of all the placemats in the whole wide world..........
> 
> View attachment 53410



Look pretty close........


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Ohhhhh myyyyyyy......... Its a fire pit AND a BBQ grill in one!
> 
> View attachment 53458



may look into getting one.........


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> may look into getting one.........


I think we've created a grill monster ...


----------



## Boatboy24

Crazy day today - especially considering we had a winter storm and I worked from home. Busted my butt between 'real work' and shoveling. Managed to crank out a batch of meatballs around 5:30 though and will be dining soon.


----------



## Kraffty

$21.00 worth of pots, pans, plates, silverware and wine glasses from Goodwill. Walmart red chili dry rubbed New York steak with dressed up corn, canned beans and tortillas. Added some dreaming tree Crush and first home cooked meal in AZ. Not shabby given the conditions.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> $21.00 worth of pots, pans, plates, silverware and wine glasses from Goodwill. Walmart red chili dry rubbed New York steak with dressed up corn, canned beans and tortillas. Added some dreaming tree Crush and first home cooked meal in AZ. Not shabby given the conditions.



I'm assuming you had some DMB playing to go along with that wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Had our youngest who lives in Santa fe over for dinner last night. Made Pasta Bolognese with rigatoni and used my first link of ho-made Italian snausage I made a few months ago. Ohhhhh myyyyyyyy was all that was said. I stripped the meat out of the casing (after all that work crazy I know) and then browned it in the pan. I also added in crumbled bacon bits and let it simmer in the sauce from about noon on. Served with a nice Ceasar salad with ho-made dressing using eggs, fresh lemon from our kids house in Cali, lots of garlic and of course lots of anchovy paste mixed in. Paired nicely with a bottle of my 2012 Super Tuscan red blend. I used a Costco sized jar of Rao's Pasta sauce as the base. That stuff is out of bounds good. If you have not tried it, highly recommend it for sure.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Had our youngest who lives in Santa fe over for dinner last night. Made Pasta Bolognese with rigatoni and used my first link of ho-made Italian snausage I made a few months ago. Ohhhhh myyyyyyyy was all that was said. I stripped the meat out of the casing (after all that work crazy I know) and then browned it in the pan. I also added in crumbled bacon bits and let it simmer in the sauce from about noon on. Served with a nice Ceasar salad with ho-made dressing using eggs, fresh lemon for our kids house in Cali, lots of garlic and of course lots of anchovy paste mixed in. Paired nicely with a bottle of my 2012 Super Tuscan red blend. I used a Costco sized jar of Rao's Pasta sauce as the base. That stuff is out of bounds good. If you have not tried it, highly recommend it for sure.



Pictures, or it didn't happen....................


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, Looked sorta like this only better as it had freshly grated parmesan cheese as well as fresh chopped basil on top!










Johnd said:


> Pictures, or it didn't happen....................


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> LOL, Looked sorta like this only better as it had freshly grated parmesan cheese as well as fresh chopped basil on top!



Hmmmmm, not really sure if a stock picture can cut the mustard......... might have to send to the Board for a ruling.


----------



## Mcjeff

BBQ chicken pizza last night. Tonight quesadillas using the extra BBQ chicken. Tomorrow smoking some brisket.


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night for me as well. Have been making the dough and omitting the salt and holding back some of the bread flour for about 10 minutes. They say it helps hydrate the gluten and make it easier to work with. Then I add the salt and remaining flour and work for about 5 to 10 minutes in the mixer with a bread hook. Best to leave it overnight (or even several days in the fridge) but even making it a few hours in advance makes it very pliable and resistant to tearing. This crust was started around 4 pm and cooked around 6 pm and was very easy to work with. Pizza had ho-made sauce, mozzarella cheese, pepperoncini, portabella shrooms, diced vidalia onions, minced garlic and some pepperoni. Cooked on convection at 450*F on a 90 minute pre-heated pizza stone. Perfect spiciness to go with a cheap beer or three.


----------



## geek

Antipasto


----------



## Johnd

Not sure what sides will end up in the mix, but I dropped a 1.6 pound SRF gold grade wagyu ribeye cap steak into the sous vide this morning. Gonna let it bathe in the 115 F hot tub til around 5, little sea salt, little fresh coarsely ground black pepper, quick sear on a red hot grill, getting pretty stoked. Pictures at 11.....






Didn’t disappoint in the least, quite a special melt in your mouth treat, the flavor was just wonderful. Augmented with some brussel sprouts, roasted corn, sugar snap peas, and 2016 Lanza Petit Sirah.


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> Not sure what sides will end up in the mix, but I dropped a 1.6 pound SRF gold grade wagyu ribeye cap steak into the sous vide this morning. Gonna let it bathe in the 115 F hot tub til around 5, little sea salt, little fresh coarsely ground black pepper, quick sear on a red hot grill, getting pretty stoked. Pictures at 11.....



Umm, umm, ummm.... I am simply gobsmacked. Let me get this straight: It is a ribeye cap steak. And it is from Snake River Farms. AND it is their gold grade. *AND* it is wagyu? This is too much! _Ne pas ultra!
_
Don't do it, John. You will be ruined forevermore.


----------



## ibglowin

Our friends down in Las Cruces (pecan country) sent us a nice care package this week with a 10lb bag of shelled pecans. Being as its not Turkey Day or even Xmas I was wondering what to do with this many pecans.......

I give you BBQ Pecans! And they are awesome with whatever adult beverage you happen to have in your hand!


----------



## Boatboy24

Wife and kids will be gone for dinner so I'm bach-ing it. Stopped by Wegmans and found a nice Choice Angus NY Strip that looked much better than the Prime it was sitting next to. I hit it with some Dizzy Pig's Red Eye Express rub and threw it into the SV bath. I'll sear it later on the afterburner (Weber chimney full of charcoal w/ a grill grate on top. That, a nice Caesar salad and some Indian Wells Cab should do just fine on this February day.


----------



## Mcjeff

Brisket. Mesquite. 14 hours. Low and slow. Couldn’t wait started to eat it before I took the picture!


----------



## geek

In the works.....


----------



## Boatboy24

Yep, came out pretty good.


----------



## ibglowin

Might be even better today as leftovers than on night one............


----------



## Johnd

Hit another homer tonight. SRF gold Wagyu 10 oz. filets, sous vide for 6 hours at 115 F, seared on a glowing grill for a couple minutes. Potatoes au gratin for me, plus some green beans and a little leftover shrimp pasta for wife and I. Gotta say, the SRF Wagyu, so far, has been exceptional and has exceeded my expectations. Haven’t tried any cuts other than the cap steak and the filet, it’s all I ordered. Only complaint is having to vacuum seal the meat halfway through, both times, due to leaking vacuum packaging. Won’t make that mistake again.


----------



## Boatboy24

Those look fantastic, @Johnd . But I can't imagine a SRF filet would need any SV at all. Have you tried them without?


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Those look fantastic, @Johnd . But I can't imagine a SRF filet would need any SV at all. Have you tried them without?



Nope, first two I’ve done. Don’t really expect to increase the tenderness, just ease the cooking process and yield my idea of the perfectly done steak. I’m sure I’ll cook em conventionally at some point.


----------



## sour_grapes

@Johnd, did we get a report on the cap steak?


----------



## ceeaton

Damn, I was going to bed just now, you people make me hungry!!!

That'll teach me to look at this forum before heading to bed.


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> @Johnd, did we get a report on the cap steak?



I updated post 6678 after it was prepared, complete with photos. I can elaborate if you like.....


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> I updated post 6678 after it was prepared, complete with photos. I can elaborate if you like.....



Nope, no need now. I took a look at that post after you let me know. I generally just look at new posts, and am not in the habit of reviewing older posts for changes, so I did not see your update. It looks really lovely! Wish I had been there....


----------



## ibglowin

Raided the freezer today and found a WooHoo priced Pork Carnitas (slow cooker). This stuff is amazing and can be used for so many dishes. Always a winner around here. Served with Borracho beans on the side.


----------



## ceeaton

Had bought an Australian Filet Roast (a bit over 5 lbs) when on sale a week or so ago at $5.99 lb. Noticed that the sell by date was today, so opened 'er up, removed a bunch of silver skin. Was in pretty good shape so cut it in half. Froze one 2.75 lb roast (thicker end) and used some butcher twine to make a decently thick roast out of the thin end. Cooked it on some charcoal, served with cheesy potatoes and some over steamed broccoli. Turned out nice and tender, though the one end was pretty well done (nearing 140*F). Yum!


----------



## ibglowin

Chicken Teriyaki night!


----------



## ibglowin

Now thawing for tomorrow. When the nicest day of the week (60F) happens on a Thursday and you are retired you take advantage of it!


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

16lber is on since 6:30AM. Set up the Pit Boss Kamado the night before (just had to fire up the torch) and trimmed the brisket and rubbed it with S&P as well so just had to throw it on. Started out at 275F since it was 24F this AM but will crank it back here shortly. The new ink bird is working like a champ with 2 probes. One in the Point and one in the Flat. BBQ Guru is doing its thing holding the temps.......


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> 16lber is on since 6:30AM. Set up the Pit Boss Kamado the night before (just had to fire up the torch) and trimmed the brisket and rubbed it with S&P as well so just had to throw it on. Started out at 275F since it was 24F this AM but will crank it back here shortly. The new ink bird is working like a champ with 2 probes. One in the Point and one in the Flat. BBQ Guru is doing its thing holding the temps.......
> 
> View attachment 53604



That's already looking yummy..!!
How much is that running for at Costco? This may be my next 'project' ... lol


----------



## ibglowin

Usually $2.99 to $3.29lb these days and that is for PRIME Brisket. It does need trimming so you will lose about a pound (+/-) to fat. Still a heck of a deal compared to my local Smith's (Kroger) who never puts Brisket on sale and they want $5.49lb for choice.



geek said:


> How much is that running for at Costco? This may be my next 'project' ... lol


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Usually $2.99 to $3.29lb these days and that is for PRIME Brisket. It does need trimming so you will lose about a pound (+/-) to fat. Still a heck of a deal compared to my local Smith's (Kroger) who never puts Brisket on sale and they want $5.49lb for choice.



Will be checking my local Costco.


----------



## ibglowin

Make sure to look for the Prime as Costco sells both Prime and Choice. The Choice is more expensive than the Prime as it has supposedly been "trimmed" but the math just doesn't add up to what they are charging for the trimmed Choice vs an untrimmed Prime Brisket.


----------



## geek

10-4


----------



## Boatboy24

It's been a busy week, so Taco Tuesday is two days late.


----------



## ibglowin

If Franklin says we wrap in pink butcher paper, we wrap in pink butcher paper! OMG, the probe went in like melted budder......... Pulled at 203 on the flat and let it rest for an hour. It's literally *Hors catégorie!



*


----------



## Kraffty

Reassembled the patio furniture and set up the grill and smoker then cooked our first grilled dinner in AZ. Parmesan crusted cheese burgers.


----------



## bstnh1

Kraffty said:


> Reassembled the patio furniture and set up the grill and smoker then cooked our first grilled dinner in AZ. Parmesan crusted cheese burgers.



We grill all winter. Tastes just as good in February as it does in August. Only difference is you have to eat it inside.


----------



## GreginND

bstnh1 said:


> We grill all winter. Tastes just as good in February as it does in August. Only difference is you have to eat it inside.



Yeah. Taste is not my problem for grilling. Finding the grill is.


----------



## GreginND

I have managed to get a really active sourdough culture going and have been baking a lot.


----------



## ibglowin

Wanted something a little different. Smith's had whole chickens for $.89lb so snagged a medium sized one. Spatchcocked it and rubbed it with a nice spice rub I found at Wallymart a while back. Turned out excellent. Not too spicy, just right. Convection oven really did a nice job on the skin.


----------



## ibglowin

Lenten Friday dinner! Garlic Shrimps with Parmesan Cheese Risotto, Baby Kale and Tomato. Mrs IB was happy with dinner and the wine pairing.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> ...and the wine pairing.



Someday, you'll have to tell us about that...


----------



## ibglowin

Thought you would never ask.......








Boatboy24 said:


> Someday, you'll have to tell us about that...


----------



## geek

Took out some pork chops from the freezer last night, want to cook them for lunch

Looking for a good recipe and should I throw them in the grill [emoji848]

I really want them moist and well cooked.


----------



## ibglowin

Those two things are mutually exclusive!



geek said:


> I really want them moist and well cooked.


----------



## Boatboy24

Of course you should throw them on the grill!

Why not brine them for a couple hours? Salt, water, maybe some brown sugar, black pepper. Maybe go a little crazy and add some garlic. Take 'em out, pat 'em dry and grill them hot and fast to 140


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Of course you should throw them on the grill!
> 
> Why not brine them for a couple hours? Salt, water, maybe some brown sugar, black pepper. Maybe go a little crazy and add some garlic. Take 'em out, pat 'em dry and grill them hot and fast to 140



Good idea. Once you pat them dry, don’t you add some seasoning before the grill?

Also, I was indirect heat in foil paper until reaching about 140F and then remove the foil and direct heat them quickly, thoughts?


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Good idea. Once you pat them dry, don’t you add some seasoning before the grill?
> 
> Also, I was indirect heat in foil paper until reaching about 140F and then remove the foil and direct heat them quickly, thoughts?


Too late now but you could make a mojo type marinate (sour orange, garlic, cumin, oregano, garlic, more garlic). I'm doing a pork shoulder that was in that marinate for two days and popped a couple of six chops in for dinner tonight after I removed the roast. Will post once I get the pictures taken (after dogs on the third grill for the lunch crew).

Okay, pictures of some of today's cook.






8ish lb bone in pork shoulder, marinated in mojo for two days and a tied 5ish lb turkey breast rubbed with salt and pepper. Hickory for the pork, apple for the turkey. Plan on adding a few boneless chicken breasts to use for smoked chicken salad. All will be used for our church monthly luncheon tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Good idea. Once you pat them dry, don’t you add some seasoning before the grill?
> 
> Also, I was indirect heat in foil paper until reaching about 140F and then remove the foil and direct heat them quickly, thoughts?



No need for the foil treatment. I'd go a little shy of 140 before searing, but that's just my preference.


----------



## geek

Brined for a couple hours then seasoned with a rub I had made sometime ago with pepper, salt, brown sugar, garlic and paprika.

Ready for cooking in a bit....hoping to get them just right.


----------



## Boatboy24

It's National Meatball Day...


----------



## geek

Came out great..!! Thanks for the tips


----------



## GreginND

I made veggie burgers today from beans and oats.

I did grow some of the beans in this burger. I also sprouted the alfalfa and radish sprouts that adorn the burger. I wish I could say the same for the tomatoes and lettuce, but, alas, it's March in ND. I did make the vegan mayo from the aqua fava I saved from cooking my garbanzo beans for tomorrow's hummus. Oh, and I cultured the sourdough starter that allowed me to bake the amazing bread it was all served up on.

#eatlocal

View media item 4627
View media item 4626
View media item 4625
View media item 4624


----------



## geek

Leftover from yesterday.


----------



## ibglowin

Celebrating our youngest daughter's 32nd BD today!


----------



## sour_grapes

Nice fare tonight. Roasted artichoke halves with lemon and EVOO. Roasted Romanesco broccoli, smothered in a sauce of butter, sauteed garlic, lemon juice, and capers, topped with Grana Padana cheese. Roasted spaghetti squash topped with a gremolata sauce (in my version, minced parsley and some cilantro, lemon zest, grated raw garlic, EVOO, lemon juice). And one of those lamb shoulder-chops-that-are-practically-rib-chops that I keep prattling on about. The latter was dry-brined, seared hard (but not for long) for a nice crust with a med-rare interior, and then seasoned with ground fennel, pepper, and granulated garlic. This was washed down with an old, cheap, good wine that will be "documented" elsewhere.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Chuck E

8th Anniversary Porterhouse... She gets the filet, I get the rest.


----------



## ceeaton

Some chicken 'n broccoli...I should be grilling something with it being 65*F outside!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> ...I should be grilling something with it being 65*F outside!



You and me both. Instead, I'm being dragged to the kids' school, where I'll have to eat Domino's.


----------



## ibglowin

Enjoy it while you can. We got hit with the "Bomb Cyclone" yesterday. Never heard that one before but it was a doozy!


























ceeaton said:


> I should be grilling something with it being 65*F outside.......


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Enjoy it while you can. We got hit with the "Bomb Cyclone" yesterday. Never heard that one before but it was a doozy!


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, that guy won't be surviving one day in the coming Zombie Apocalypse.......



Boatboy24 said:


>


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Enjoy it while you can. We got hit with the "Bomb Cyclone" yesterday. Never heard that one before but it was a doozy!


I believe the "bomb cyclone" is supposed to jog west and north of us. Only a 25% chance of rain Friday and some brisk winds on Saturday. About time one of these systems missed us!


----------



## GreginND

The freeway is still shut down from yesterday’s blizzard. While snowbound I spent my time making homemade udon noodles in a spicy mushroom and miso broth with fried tofu, mushrooms, cabbage and sprouts. Very satisfying.


----------



## RadRob

I have a man crush on Mark Wiens at the moment. He's eating some awesome food in Sri Lanka and I had to try it. The inspiration came from here. 


He had rice but I started with homemade dough for ramen, I even used baked baking soda to get that texture.





Here's most of the players but I did add a fresh tomato, fish sauce and homemade shrimp stock I had in the freezer. In the bowl is a pack of seafood mix from the store and the plate had onions, green onions, ginger and garlic.




Rolled out some ramen and fettuccine noodles.




Cracked the crab shells to soak in that awesome curry sauce. 




Sauteed the veggies, added the spices, shrimp broth, can of coconut cream and a bag of seafood mix to make a good seafood broth, cooked it for a while to reduce and concentrate the flavors then added the king crab to let them soak that flavor in. The crab legs went in at the last 15 minutes so I didn't turn them into mush.




Made a bowl and started drooling. Topped it with cilantro and green onions, that's Sambal ground chili in the middle for a little kick, it's not hot but has a good flavor.




Side plate with stuffed crab and more king crab to slurp that awesome gravy off of.




Crab and curry is a match made in flavor town.




It's the closest thing you can get to ecstasy.




The stuffed crab with that gravy/broth was amazing.




That's shrimp and clams from the seafood mix on top, It's like a paella in a spoon with curry sauce.




It was a process to get to this point but so worth it, THIS has to be done again but next time I wanna use the biggest shrimp I can find.




I'm ashamed I couldn't eat that lonely crab, I'm blaming it on those two foot long noodles.


----------



## Boatboy24

RadRob said:


> l



Dayum! Awesome looking grub, Rob!


----------



## ceeaton

Switched gears this morning and decided I wanted to do ribs today and leave the spatchcocked chicken for tomorrow (corned beef for Monday). After realizing I was short on charcoal, head to the local hardware store to pick up a bag. Set the WSM up for a snake method cook so I wouldn't have to futz with it too much (wanna get some wine chores done today), but now fighting the steady 10 mph plus wind that doesn't want to die down. Temps are slowly climbing, but only to 158*F so far. Might have to abort and dump a bunch of charcoal in and use the minion method for this cook. I've got some time since they are baby back ribs and really don't need the normal 3-2-1 (6 hour) cook to get done/tender. I seem to be in a Hickory mood lately, so using some chips among the charcoal for some added smoke. One is just salt 'n pepper, the other some Stubs bbq rub with added smoked paprika. Wish me luck!


----------



## ceeaton

Turned out really well. At the end I basted with some organic apple juice and cider vinegar (50/50). Ribs pull apart but don't fall apart, so I think I pretty much nailed it. We'll see what kind of reaction I get from the kids before judging the final results.


----------



## ibglowin

Prime Rib Nachos? Why not!


----------



## ibglowin

Everybody is in the pool! *Beer Braised Brisket Poutine* is on tap for later tonight.


----------



## RadRob

Happy St Patrick's Day!!!

I pulled a brisket flat and some trimmings from a brisket I smoked a while back and made a brine last Sunday.










I pulled it out and rinsed it off last night to sit and get happy in the fridge overnight.





I'm glad I left that fat on, it should good for flavor





I used my BBQ rub and added black pepper, coriander, ground mustard, garlic powder, allspice and brown sugar then coated it heavy. It went in the smoker at 9 this morning.





I took the trimmings and fired up the 6 qt pressure cooker for 7 minutes under pressure and 7 minutes releasing.




This came out perfect and it's amazing when it's not saturated with salt that you can actually taste the brisket flavor.




I added an onion to this gang and in the PC they went for another 5 minutes then a natural release








I had to eat two of these test bowls to make it was as good as I thought it was!!!)





Knowing I would have cabbage left over I pulled a pack of my sausage out of the freezer earlier and started on stuffed cabbage.





Pulled cans to make a sauce and mixed some with cooked rice and the sausage meat.








Started rolling




add gravy and into the oven for a while wrapped in foil




This is gonna be my go to recipe, it's spicy and juicy.




Perfect moisture too





My sister lives next door and already planned on cooking lunch so I brought over these two dishes to eat with oven bbq ribs, homemade Mac-n-Cheese and onion, bell pepper stuffed french bread.

The brisket/pastrami is done and resting. Since I'm full it's gonna be served later after a chill period so I can slice it as thin as possible.








May the luck of the Irish be with you all year!!


----------



## RadRob

I'm still too full to eat but I had to slice up the meat before it froze solid. I think I grabbed my 7 Pot Primo pepper rub because it's hotter than it should be but still awesome. That bark has all the bite and crusty too.


----------



## ibglowin

The Beer Braised Brisket Poutine was a huge hit!


----------



## geek

My daughter is now pretending or trying to be some sort of vegetarian, so I wanted to try what she just ate, veggies and they’re good.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> My daughter is now pretending or trying to be some sort of vegetarian, so I wanted to try what she just ate, veggies and they’re good.
> 
> View attachment 53894


A pork chop would go really nicely with that, just saying!


----------



## ceeaton

My Mom brought some tomatoes back from Florida when they drove back nearly two weeks ago. They were a beautiful red color, but not ripe inside. Sliced one up this morning for my favorite meal, a breakfast BLT. I think I'd actually enjoy coming to work more if I knew one of these was awaiting my arrival every workday morning. Yum!


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> A pork chop would go really nicely with that, just saying!



I know, I said shrimps would be nice too.
She buys those veggies at Trader Joe, pre-cooked, just need to heat up in the oven, and they're seasoned and taste VERY good.


----------



## GreginND

Continuing my recent noodle kick, I made homemade tagliatelle with a savory mushroom sauce.


----------



## geek

@GreginND I have to show my daughter your posts as she is now wanting to be some sort of vegan and your dishes look so great, they must be delicious.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tried a new (to us) Pho restaurant tonight. Good stuff.


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

Assuming that is Feta cheese strewn all over that salad. I love Feta cheese, yum!


----------



## sour_grapes

We went to a Serbian restaurant. Had 3 types of burek, roast duck, ćufte (same as kofta), and roast suckling pig. Yum!


----------



## ceeaton

Nice Sunday afternoon, so fired up the Weber kettle grill and got an eye round roast going for Sunday dinner. Coated earlier with some salt, pepper and Stubs bbq rub (basically the already used ingredients with some added smoked paprika). Of course once I did that the cloud cover rolled in. Still in the low 60's, can't complain about that in March (plus very little wind). Seared it over the lit charcoal, then popped it in a aluminum pan with some holes poked in the bottom to help shield the roast from direct heat. The idea is to hold it below 122*F as long as possible to let the meat's natural enzymes do their tenderizing magic. Added a few hickory chips for some added flavor. Will pull it off around 132*F and let rest for 20 minutes before slicing. Serving with some cheesy potatoes and a yet to be determined vege.


----------



## Boatboy24

Beautiful weather means grilling. Burgers tonight and look what I found at Wegman’s!


----------



## Boatboy24

It made for a yummy burger.


----------



## sour_grapes

Found a nice Woo-Hoo ribeye steak, USDA Prime. Check out that marbling! Dry-brined and seared hard, then topped with compound butter (fresh thyme, garlic, and lemon). Served with baked 'tater; beet greens (sauteed with onions in EVOO, and seasoned with coriander); and asparagus (broiled, then tossed with sauteed mixed mushrooms [portabella and shiitake], shallots, and garlic, seasoned with ground fennel).

Washed down with a WE Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot, which held its own.


----------



## Boatboy24

That is definitely a 'woo-hoo' steak.


----------



## geek

Crazy marbling..!!
For a moment I thought it was wagyu...


----------



## GreginND

This turned out great. Masala dosa with mint/coconut chutney and masoor dal. It was delicious!


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Crazy marbling..!!
> For a moment I thought it was wagyu...



Yeah, the compound butter may have been overkill!


----------



## ibglowin

One pan dinner tonight. Pork tenderloin with shiitake mushrooms, tomato, spinach, artichoke and parmesan rice.


----------



## ceeaton

Easy button tonight. 40% of the family at home contracted the stomach flu. No use making a bunch of pizza that I'd have to throw away next week because it was uneaten (even though it's unlike an Eaton to leave pizza uneaten). Some beef and broccoli on jasmine rice. Easy to make, easy to eat, easy to clean up, oh and yum!


----------



## ibglowin

I don't see any Sriracha on the table!


----------



## ceeaton

Diced home grown peperoncini and jalapenos underneath the rice. My oldest daughter and I love them, my youngest son isn't too keen on them, yet.


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night Fajita (and Margarita) night!


----------



## Johnd

After hanging / aging for a month, the Wagyu cow was cut and packaged this week. Picked up my half this morning. Cuts I chose, filet, bone in ribeye, 4 bone prime rib, flat iron steaks, tri tip, NY Strips, whole brisket, 10 or 12 different roasts (about 5# each), soup shanks, and 2 pound packs of ground meat; all vacuum packed and labeled.

Chose these 4 beauties foe dinner for wifey, me and the boys. They’re currently in the tub at 120, waiting for dinner.

Ended up paying $4 /lb including packaging, pretty good for most cuts for sure!


----------



## Johnd

The bone on ribeyes didn’t disappoint, cooked sous vide and grill seared to perfection, served with 2014 Hall Diamond Mountain Cab (WA 97+). Just waiting for everything to settle in so I can’t have a little Blue Bell Cookie Two-Step


----------



## Kraffty




----------



## ibglowin

Repurposing leftovers. Fajita avocado salad with Cilantro Cojita dressing. Maybe better than the first edition!


----------



## Boatboy24

After a weekend in Chocolate Town, was looking for something on the lighter side.


----------



## Kraffty

fallen in love with Teriyaki lately, chicken, bell pepper, onion, snap peas, pineapple, cabbage, homemade sauce on rice.


----------



## sour_grapes

I made us a "Tuscan treat." Thick, bone-in loin pork chops braised for hours in milk (a la Marcella Hazen); creamy polenta with blue cheese; shredded brussels sprouts sauteed with shiitake 'shrooms and shallots; and Swiss chard with onions, seasoned with coriander, fennel, and ancho.

It was fairly good overall, but I boofed it on both veggie dishes; I had them near perfect, but then got distracted and overcooked them, bringing some unwanted bitterness into play. _C'est dommage_. The pork was incredible, though! Tender, almost sweet, and succulent.


----------



## ibglowin

Beautiful color!



Kraffty said:


> fallen in love with Teriyaki lately, chicken, bell pepper, onion, snap peas, pineapple, cabbage, homemade sauce on rice.


----------



## geek

Kraffty said:


> fallen in love with Teriyaki lately, chicken, bell pepper, onion, snap peas, pineapple, cabbage, homemade sauce on rice.
> View attachment 54012



Yummy..!!!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> After a weekend in Chocolate Town, was looking for something on the lighter side.
> 
> View attachment 54011



Looks wow..!!


----------



## Kraffty

for all the ANOVA sous Vide owners and fans here....


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

Varis, I just finished dinner, and yet, I involuntarily salivated at your pix and had to swallow!


----------



## geek

Paul, and these were GOOD..!! lol


----------



## ibglowin

Easy button. Avocado BLT night!


----------



## crushday

Grilled lemon pepper salmon with artichoke dipped in garlic butter. Wine pairing is 2016 Pinot Noir WE Eclipse. Great meal for a Thursday night...


----------



## Johnd

Picked up 7 pounds of shrimp during the day, whipped up some spicy boiled shrimp for dinner. Kinda hard to see in the picture, but they’re really big, 15 count. We ate about 2/3 of them, mouth on fire and belly stuffed.


----------



## Boatboy24

@Johnd : hope you had something light and slightly off dry to go with that heat.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> @Johnd : hope you had something light and slightly off dry to go with that heat.



Wifey had some Spottswoode SB. JD’s not much of a white wine drinker, so I had diet Mountain Dew, does that count as light and slightly off dry?


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Looks good! I really like seafood. I'll have to break out some jumbo lump crab and make something tasty. I don't think I have any shrimp left.


----------



## Johnd

Put 4 NY strips from the Wagyu cow in the sous vide this morning, 9 hour soak at 115F. Wifey whipped up the balance of the meal, and it was wonderful!! The strip was as good of a strip as I’ve ever had, certainly worth the price of admission. No pics, but we did burgers with some of the ground meat last week, much better than store bought ground meat, thankfully, as we have a bunch of it in 2 lb packs.


----------



## ibglowin

Made it up from several recipes. Garlic Basil Lemon Shrimps with crushed red pepper and angel hair pasta. The local Smiths (Kroger) has been having shrimp (13-15) 2lb for $14 (frozen) so been taking advantage of the price and the fact that we live in a very land locked state...... Mrs IB gave it a big two thumbs up and especially good when paired with some NZ Sauv Blanc.


----------



## Boatboy24

No pics, but I found some marinated petite shoulder steaks at Wegs. Seemed good so I bit (pardon the pun). Two hours in the hot tub, then seared to finish over charcoal with a few spent French oak cubes. Also did some chicken breasts. Served up w/ a rice pilaf and grilled romaine topped w/ fresh Parm and ho-made lemon vinaigrette. Hadn't done the romaine like that in a good while - not sure why, we like it.


----------



## Johnd

Got a tri-tip thawing, looking for thoughts on cooking. This thing is big, like a roast, maybe 4 pounds. Not sure my butcher knew exactly how to cut one, but it looks good. Thinking about a sous vide 131 F for 6 - 12 hours based on what I’ve read, followed by a good grill searing. Pretty simple on the seasoning, EVOO rubdown, sea salt, coarse black pepper, little garlic powder. Thoughts?


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds like a very solid plan. Don't over cook for sure they get tougher the higher the IT gets IMHO. Its a sirloin steak after all. Two grain patterns so when you slice it keep an eye out for the break. Cut across the grain as usual. Pull out one of those little Cabs you get from Napa, you know the ones with no tannins that don't age well either to pair with it........ LOL


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Sounds like a very solid plan. Don't over cook for sure they get tougher the higher the IT gets IMHO. Its a sirloin steak after all. Two grain patterns so when you slice it keep an eye out for the break. Cut across the grain as usual. Pull out one of those little Cabs you get from Napa, you know the ones with no tannins that don't age well either to pair with it........ LOL



Yeah, saw the slicing pattern in a couple places, will pay attention to that. Maybe just right in the middle for time, 9 hours at 131. Was kinda thinking of cracking open a Long Shadows Chester Kidder from 2014, see if it can stand up to a hunk o meat........LOL!


----------



## Boatboy24

Maybe dial it back a degree or two on the SV. Otherwise, sounds perfect. I love TT with a little Santa Maria rub (S&P, garlic and some parsley)


----------



## ibglowin

Since you have 10 of those bad boys according to CT seems like a good time to break one out. Good reviews as well on CT.



Johnd said:


> Yeah, saw the slicing pattern in a couple places, will pay attention to that. Maybe just right in the middle for time, 9 hours at 131. Was kinda thinking of cracking open a Long Shadows Chester Kidder from 2014, see if it can stand up to a hunk o meat........LOL!


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Maybe dial it back a degree or two on the SV. Otherwise, sounds perfect. I love TT with a little Santa Maria rub (S&P, garlic and some parsley)



Pretty much got the same idea seasoning wise, as far as the SV, you thinking 129 / 130?


----------



## ibglowin

Hardest thing is knowing when to pull when you have family members that like medium and you like medium rare. It like they eat the outside and you get the inside of a steak.......


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Hardest thing is knowing when to pull when you have family members that like medium and you like medium rare. It like they eat the outside and you get the inside of a steak.......



Fortunately, all my people are medium rare people, so it’s not much of a battle.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Pretty much got the same idea seasoning wise, as far as the SV, you thinking 129 / 130?



I'm late, but that's what I normally do my TT at. I tend to sear the larger cuts a little longer than a 'regular' steak.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm late, but that's what I normally do my TT at. I tend to sear the larger cuts a little longer than a 'regular' steak.



Nope, not late at all, TT is in the hot tub, it’s what’s for dinner tonite.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Nope, not late at all, TT is in the hot tub, it’s what’s for dinner tonite.



Ah, thought it was last night. Was wondering why you didn't post pics. .


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Ah, thought it was last night. Was wondering why you didn't post pics. .



Just started the smoke / sear, obviously decided to go with the Primo to do the honors.


----------



## ibglowin

Kind of an interesting looking TT. Is that one of the Wagyu cuts? Looks like a Pork Butt from this angle! Real rectangular instead of triangular shape.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Kind of an interesting looking TT. Is that one of the Wagyu cuts? Looks like a Pork Butt from this angle! Real rectangular instead of triangular shape.


Yes, the Wagyu cow, that was kinda my point when I said I wasn’t sure if the butcher knew just how to cut it, and it was much like a butt in shape. Regardless, it came out fabulous!! 10 hrs sous vide with salt, pepper, and garlic powder, smoke seared on the Primo at 450 with hickory. As good as any prime rib I’ve ever had, won’t hesitate to have another one cut like that, tender, smoky, juicy, lots of crazy grain. Enjoyed a 2014 Long Shadows Pirouette, which was right on time, big and bold, very smooth and powerful. Time for a Sonic Blizzard........


----------



## ibglowin

W0w! Looks great but that is one crazy looking TT! Glad the Long Shadows did not disappoint!


----------



## ibglowin

My version of Pasta Bolognese made with ho-made Hot Italian Snausage. Fresh basil and grated parmesan on top. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Boatboy24

No pics, but threw an Angus flank steak into a soy-based marinade this morning. In addition to the soy, it had honey, Worcestershire, red wine vinegar, fresh garlic, red onion, green onion, rosemary and thyme, along with a little black pepper. Total flavor bomb. Found some fresh corn on the cob at Wegs this morning for 50 cents an ear. It was way better than I expected. Felt like summer in our house tonight.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> My version of Pasta Bolognese made with ho-made Hot Italian Snausage. Fresh basil and grated parmesan on top. Pretty good stuff.
> 
> View attachment 54180



Looks really good!


----------



## sour_grapes

No pics. Delicious lamb rib chops (coriander, garlic, fennel); risotto with ho-made beef stock; roasted cauliflower (butter, garlic, cumin, ancho, and turmeric); sauteed bok choy braised with chicken stock.


----------



## Kraffty

chimichurri marinated flank stake with beans and little street sized tortillas for tacos. 6 tacos each was just about right. Argintine Malbac went along with the program and fit perfect.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was: braised lacinato kale (onions, chicken stock); broiled asparagus (balsamic vinegar); summery French (green) lentils (fresh thyme, rosemary, lemon zest, lemon juice, sauteed garlic, EVOO); and broiled salmon, topped with a _beurre rouge _sauce (reduction of Bogle Merlot, shallots, lots of butter). Was very nice!


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, well, what have we here?


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> Well, well, what have we here?


----------



## sour_grapes

I decided to pretend that it was spring! I started with a _caprese_ salad. The 'mater was an heirloom beauty from Mexico, and the basil, and, of course, the cheese were provided locally.

In the main course, as alluded above, tonight's fare was a couple of octopodes. (Yes, that is one of the correct plurals of _octopus_. The other is _octopuses_.) I tenderized them by "braising" them in olive oil in the _sous vide_ hot tub (181F for 5 hours). Then I charred them on a hot grill, and served them with a Spanish-style _salsa verde _livened up with ho-made preserved lemons.

With an alien protein, I had to serve an alien veggie. Romanesco broccoli, which I brined, then steamed, then finished on the grill. Also made grilled yellow squash (marjoram, EVOO) and sauteed escarole (tons of garlic and EVOO). Finally, I made _fregola_, which is like toasted pearl cous-cous, served with parsley, lemon, fennel, and EVOO.

Sorry about the sloppy mid-meal picture. I forgot to take a picture upon plating, but did not want to disappoint you all!


----------



## sour_grapes

PS: How many tickles does it take to make an octopus laugh?


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> PS: How many tickles does it take to make an octopus laugh?



Ten tickles, of course..........


----------



## ibglowin

Could not decide so one of each it is!


----------



## sour_grapes

I pulled a grass-fed chuck roast out of the freezer today to thaw for dinner on Easter.


----------



## ceeaton

Wow, something boring after all the nice dishes above. Pizza night, missed it last weekend (away opening the summer cabin up near @bkisel). My half on the ho-made crust was diced red pepper, diced button shrooms and some chopped pepperoni (with some shaker peppers on top when serving). Other 'za is for the GF boy, just straight pepperoni.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am at my sister's house for a few days. No pics, but I made: grilled shrimp served in a_ beurre rouge_ sauce (based on a cheap Mondavi PN), served over orzo with parsley; green beans (blanched, then grilled and seasoned with thyme and oregano); grilled scallions; and escarole, fried up with ~1 head of garlic, then sauteed/braised. Yum.


----------



## ibglowin

In laws came in for a few days. Last night made fish tacos with my cilantro lime sauce. Had "1" one clove of fresh garlic and Mrs IB was up all night. Next time garlic powder I guess.......


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Had "1" one clove of fresh garlic and Mrs IB was up all night.



Because of its effect on her, or because of its effect on you?


----------



## ibglowin

Her. She used to love it but no more.



sour_grapes said:


> Because of its effect on her, or because of its effect on you?


----------



## Kraffty

those look outstanding


ibglowin said:


> In laws came in for a few days. Last night made fish tacos with my cilantro lime sauce. Had "1" one clove of fresh garlic and Mrs IB was up all night. Next time garlic powder I guess.......


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey's B-day dinner today. I always ask what the birthday celebrant wants for dinner. She said basically "whatever". I know we don't usually have steak, but Giant had rib and strip roasts on sale for $7.99 and $6.99 /lb, so went for the strips (even though I prefer the ribeyes, but not my "special" day). Did them up on charcoal and served with twice baked taters and some fresh salad, with a few beverages on the side. Seasoned with some salt and pepper, beef flavor definitely dominated. Some hickory wood may have found its way on top of the charcoal, not sure who would have done that.


----------



## Boatboy24

Happy birthday, Mrs. Eaton! Steaks look great, Craig.

I'm having a NY Strip too. SV for about 3 hours, rubbed with Dizzy Pig Red Eye Express. Also doing a couple small tenderloins for the wife and kids with Montreal. CotC, Tots and Caesar salad to round it out.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Happy Easter [emoji235][emoji214]


----------



## Johnd

Same thing that’s always for dinner on Easter....mudbugs!!!! We got some exceptionally large ones this year, cooked and ate 140# with all the fixings. Broke down and drank a couple beers, and remembered why I prefer wine, switched over to Venge Scouts Honor about that time. Chillin on the couch with Mrs. JohnD, waiting for GOT!!


----------



## ibglowin

No bugs here! 10.5lbs of pecan smoked to perfection prime rib on the Kamado.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Same thing that’s always for dinner on Easter....mudbugs!!!! We got some exceptionally large ones this year, cooked and ate 140# with all the fixings. Broke down and drank a couple beers, and remembered why I prefer wine, switched over to Venge Scouts Honor about that time. Chillin on the couch with Mrs. JohnD, waiting for GOT!!
> View attachment 54352



Dang! I've never even had crawfish before, but I think I could devour that entire platter.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Dang! I've never even had crawfish before, but I think I could devour that entire platter.



And I think I’d love to see you enjoy trying!! That’s 70 pounds, but you could knock down 20 if you’re good.....and just for good measures, put a roll of toilet paper in the freezer.....trust me on this.


----------



## Boatboy24

So, searching up your Scout's Honor mention, I came across this: https://www.totalwine.com/wine/red-...y-creek-valley/p/143710750?s=201&igrules=true

Being one of those Winery Direct Wines, I'm not sure what to make of it, but the reviews are pretty solid. Wasn't sure if you or @ibglowin have tried it, but with recent comments regarding The Prisoner, I found this a bit interesting.


----------



## ibglowin

Not me. It's from that AVA down south that is now too hot to grow world class vinifera!


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> So, searching up your Scout's Honor mention, I came across this: https://www.totalwine.com/wine/red-...y-creek-valley/p/143710750?s=201&igrules=true
> 
> Being one of those Winery Direct Wines, I'm not sure what to make of it, but the reviews are pretty solid. Wasn't sure if you or @ibglowin have tried it, but with recent comments regarding The Prisoner, I found this a bit interesting.



Nor I, but I did look it up on CT, not a large holding or response sampling from any of the vintages, but here’s how it stacks up:


----------



## ceeaton

Normally Friday is pizza night, but it was put on hold until tomorrow by me (didn't have time to make a good dough for the pizza and stromboli). When I buy chickens (suitable for beer can chicken - ususally in the 4 - 5.5 lb range) they come in a two pack. Since I threw the original packing out when I made the first chicken, had to guess when I had to use it so it was still the best quality. Since it's chicken I try not to push the limits too far (don't need an EM visit).

Spatchcocked the remaining chicken and did it on the Weber kettle using part lump charcoal and a few briquettes infused with apple wood. Cooked up just as planned (on time) so the wifey and kids could attend the once a month event up at our local church. Dinners done, it's early, it's Friday...guess a few beers or a bottle of wine are in order! BTW it was yum!

Sunday is a boneless turkey breast (netted) so I didn't want to have a fowl meal two nights in a row.


----------



## ibglowin

Celebrating el Tres de Mayo cause that's how we roll in nuevo mexico........


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Celebrating el Tres de Mayo cause that's how we roll in nuevo mexico........


I like those potato holders, I'll have to look into a set of those. (Trying my had at growing some red skinned taters. I imagine they'll be good, but grilling them with a setup like that would make them ambrosia)


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I like those potato holders, I'll have to look into a set of those. (Trying my had at growing some red skinned taters. I imagine they'll be good, but grilling them with a setup like that would make them ambrosia)



Just par boil them and throw 'em on the grate.


----------



## ibglowin

One of the kids got me those for Fathers day last year IIRC. First time using them. Worked great. Looks like you can find them on Amazon and Target etc,








ceeaton said:


> I like those potato holders, I'll have to look into a set of those. (Trying my had at growing some red skinned taters. I imagine they'll be good, but grilling them with a setup like that would make them ambrosia)


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

Rained all day, so moved the weber kettle up onto the front porch where I could cook without getting wet. Six or so pound boneless turkey breast. Tied it up with some butchers twine and seasoned with just salt and pepper. Used the snake method with some Kingsford charcoal infused with apple wood to have the temps hang around 275-300*F. Rotated a time or two and had to wrap and put in a 170*F oven to wait for the accouterments to get finished. At least I got to hear the Phillies win from my dry garage as I "monitored" the cooking session (with a beer or three).


----------



## geek

Never cooked a brisket, not a big piece for this newbie?

Almost 11lbs prime from Costco.
Need to get me a good thermometer too, feedback on that is welcome as well.

Need to start watching some YouTube for this brisket [emoji51]


----------



## ibglowin

Watch all the PBS videos from Franklin (both prep and cook).

https://www.pbs.org/video/bbq-franklin-brisket-part-1/

You will nee a dedicated temp probe that stays in the meat the entire cook.

Look for pink butcher paper now. Order on Amazon if you have to. Wrap it in when it hits ~165F

Realize now that the piece of meat will take 1-1.25 hours per pound to cook so your looking at a 10-13 hour cook PLUS a one hour rest for the meat.

I can't say enough about how important the rest is. It is a critical step and simply can not be omitted or rushed.

The meat is done when the meat is done. Sometimes its at 203F (quite often) sometimes 190F. When you probe it and it feels like melted butter (no resistance) it's done if its at least 180F internal.

Start your fire early enough in the morning to give yourself the time to cook it properly. That may mean getting the fire going at 5:00AM in this case.

Prepare the brisket the night before. It will take 45 mins to trim it properly and season/apply the rub. Place the meat in a tub or pan and cover with cling wrap and store in the fridge overnight. Take it out the first thing in the morning before starting your fire so it begins to warm up.

225F is the best temp for low and slow but 250F won't hurt it and will speed up the cook a bit. Try not to go higher.

Realize you will have to add charcoal more than likely during the cook so have a chimney on hand to get some more going before you lose your heat. Pick up some pecan and or apple chunks to give it the best smoke flavor possible. Mesquite is too strong IMHO.

If your using your Weber make sure to build the fire on one side and put the brisket on the other side. You may need to rotate the meat during the cook as it will cook faster on the heat side more than likely. If you have a heat deflector (ceramic) use it!

I spritz. About every hour or so. I use apple juice and apple cider vinegar mix 50/50. Helps keep moisture in if you don't have a pan for water. If you can squeeze a water pan in it will help keep humidity up and meat not to dry out.

Have plenty of beer on hand. You can't cook a good brisket without a lot of beer!

Don't worry if it doesn't turn out perfect. Chances are it will not. This is probably the hardest cut of meat to master and it takes lots of failures sometimes before you figure out what works the best for your BBQ setup.

Good luck!


----------



## ibglowin

As for thermometers several of us have here have the Inkbird and like it a lot. Has either 2 or 4 probes. Has a nice app as well for wireless temp monitoring.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076QDC5VL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## Johnd

Only thing I'll add, is that if you don't have to use pink butcher paper, you can also use and aluminum foil pan and cover it tightly with aluminum foil instead of the PBP, I personally like the foil pan because it holds on to all of the juices that come out. Once you remove the liquid fat from the juice and strain it with a little cheesecloth, it makes a killer au jus.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Realize now that the piece of meat will take 1-1.25 hours per pound to cook so your looking at a 10-13 hour cook PLUS a one hour rest for the meat.



Holy macaronis, I should then look elsewhere for a small piece. Well, I can maybe take up on the challenge....lol

I have a bunch of folks coming over next month and I'd like to be ready and try something different. Maybe the pork butt should be an option for now as it is easier..

Ordering that thermometer today.

Thanks for all that info, really helps.


----------



## ibglowin

Pork butt is definitely easier and more forgiving. Like can't really mess it up easier. You can also take a pork butt and after 4 hours or so transfer it to a dutch oven and finish it off in the oven (inside) which allows you to free the grill to start on some baby back ribs. After 4 hours your pork butt will have plenty of smoke flavor and a nice bark. You also wrap a pork butt like a brisket to help it push through "the stall" phase. Aluminum or paper will work. No won't need to wrap if you transfer it to the dutch oven. You will also need to rest the pork butt as well.


----------



## Johnd

If you want to speed it along, you can wrap or foil pan the meat at 140 F instead of 165, that will push it through the stall even quicker. I do it this way a lot, having read that meat can't absorb any more smoky flavor once it passes 140F. If you're so inclined, you can even take it off the grill at 140 (or 165), put it in the tightly sealed foil pan, and put it in your oven set at 225 - 250, the meat won't know the difference..............


----------



## Kraffty

Super set of instructions from ibglowin. The only tip i'd give, from experience, is that you can throw the brisket into the BBQ at around midnight with extra charcoal and head to bed (we live in a warm climate). I don't think the drop off is as critical during the first 6 hours. You can get up at 6 and start watching the temps and misting or basting or whatever other secret tricks you have up your sleeve. By 3 or 4 when it's time to show off your masterpiece you should be done! I also sometimes cut a brisket in half for smaller get togethers, 6 to 8 people, still takes a long time to cook right.

Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Costco run on Saturday. Picked up a couple packs of baby cukes (among other things LOL). Have always wanted to try my hand at making a quick dill pickle. After just 5 hours they have a nice crunch and a nice amount of dill/garlic flavor. Should get better over the next few days. You can easily eat a half dozen in no time!


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, not dinner, but here was what was for _brunch_ yesterday. I guess I would call it Eggs Oscar. Poached eggs atop a buttered, toasted English muffin, topped with snow crab meat and a Hollandaise sauce infused with cilantro.


----------



## sour_grapes

Dinner tonight was simple fare, but turned out well IMHO. A chicken leg/thigh quarter, smeared with a Dijon mustard/butter, then coated with a mixture of bread crumbs, garlich powder, and parmesan (actually Grana Padano, but who's counting?). French lentils seasoned with fresh rosemary and some fresh thyme. Green beans, parboiled, then heated with shallots and garlic fried in lots of butter. And a roasted portobello mushroom cap (just a little soy and EVOO). And a simple baby arugula salad with some of the leftover parm/crumb mixture, and some ho-made vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## geek

Kraffty said:


> Super set of instructions from ibglowin. The only tip i'd give, from experience, is that you can throw the brisket into the BBQ at around midnight with extra charcoal and head to bed (we live in a warm climate). I don't think the drop off is as critical during the first 6 hours. You can get up at 6 and start watching the temps and misting or basting or whatever other secret tricks you have up your sleeve. By 3 or 4 when it's time to show off your masterpiece you should be done! I also sometimes cut a brisket in half for smaller get togethers, 6 to 8 people, still takes a long time to cook right.
> 
> Mike



Wife asked me about that, cooking overnight. Leaving the meat for 6 or more hours without watching it makes me nervous though....but at the same time if the temp is kept within good range then I think that should be doable, and add a pan with water on the bottom to keep some moist on the meat.


----------



## ibglowin

What are you talking about not watching it?

You will have your new fancy wireless thermometer. One probe for the meat, another for the grill temp. You just roll over in bed once or twice during the night and pick up your phone on the nightstand to check the temps and then go back to sleep.........zzzzzzzzzzzz......

You could also separate the point from the flat. They do that in grocery stores sometimes then you essentially have meat for two cooks that only take (approx) half the time. Wrap up the other half and toss it back in the freezer for another day.




geek said:


> Wife asked me about that, cooking overnight. Leaving the meat for 6 or more hours without watching it makes me nervous though....but at the same time if the temp is kept within good range then I think that should be doable, and add a pan with water on the bottom to keep some moist on the meat.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> What are you talking about not watching it?
> 
> You will have your new fancy wireless thermometer. One probe for the meat, another for the grill temp. You just roll over in bed once or twice during the night and pick up your phone on the nightstand to check the temps and then go back to sleep.........zzzzzzzzzzzz......
> 
> You could also separate the point from the flat. They do that in grocery stores sometimes then you essentially have meat for two cooks that only take (approx) half the time. Wrap up the other half and toss it back in the freezer for another day.



Yep, the InkBird has been ordered yesterday. 
It looks like the app has options to setup alerts for temp range and such, which is very nice.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> What are you talking about not watching it?
> 
> You will have your new fancy wireless thermometer. One probe for the meat, another for the grill temp. You just roll over in bed once or twice during the night and pick up your phone on the nightstand to check the temps and then go back to sleep.........zzzzzzzzzzzz......
> 
> You could also separate the point from the flat. They do that in grocery stores sometimes then you essentially have meat for two cooks that only take (approx) half the time. Wrap up the other half and toss it back in the freezer for another day.



You said? [emoji4]


----------



## Boatboy24

Found some nice looking Chuck Eyes at Wegs. Mixed up an 'Italian Style' rub and threw them in the hot tub. Story at 11...


----------



## geek

Got a 8lbs pork butt and added a good amount of rub.

Waking up early to start the fire in the AM, but also thinking about maybe starting it late tonight at a very low “speed”


----------



## ibglowin

Plenty of time to knock that guy out if you put him on early tomorrow morning. Should take 8 hours. Shoot for internal temp of 195F and pull and let it rest wrapped in either foil or paper for an hour in a cheap styrofoam cooler or similar. 



geek said:


> Got a 8lbs pork butt and added a good amount of rub.
> 
> Waking up early to start the fire in the AM, but also thinking about maybe starting it late tonight at a very low “speed”


----------



## Boatboy24

Is that bone-in? If so, it's done when you can wiggle that bone, or 195-200. As IB said, I'll usually start 'em so I have plenty of time to cook. Then double wrap in heavy duty foil (two layers) and a towel, then throw it in a cooler. It'll stay hot for a few hours at least.


----------



## Mcjeff

I just bought 2 pork butts about 8.5lbs each. Going to start them tomorrow night so they will be ready for my sons graduation party on Sunday. I do the same- wrap in foil, then towel and leave in the cooler until ready to shred. Tasty!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Plenty of time to knock that guy out if you put him on early tomorrow morning. Should take 8 hours. Shoot for internal temp of 195F and pull and let it rest wrapped in either foil or paper for an hour in a cheap styrofoam cooler or similar.



4 or 5pm for lunch is going to be too late for her.
Will try to wake up early and get it going hopefully around 6am. She’s off tomorrow and we have yard work and other stuff to do, gotta be ready to leave home by 5:30pm for church.

More to follow.... [emoji4]


----------



## geek

Long way to go.....it was sitting in the fridge overnight and internal temp is in the ~45F range even it was out in the kitchen for about 40 minutes.

Grill temp holding steady in the ~255
Why didn’t I get this fancy toy before is beyond me...back to bed, hoping to get a nap [emoji42]


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> Long way to go.....it was sitting in the fridge overnight and internal temp is in the ~45F range even it was out in the kitchen for about 40 minutes.
> 
> Grill temp holding steady in the ~255
> Why didn’t I get this fancy toy before is beyond me...back to bed, hoping to get a nap [emoji42]
> 
> View attachment 54525



Wait until you move to the next stage. Setting your cook temp digitally and having air flow controlled by the unit to achieve your cook temp, monitoring and adjusting your grill temp and meat temp remotely (on smart phone). Maintain any temp for as long as you have coal. Putting a hunk of meat on overnight is simple and worry-free.


----------



## geek

Johnd said:


> Wait until you move to the next stage. Setting your cook temp digitally and having air flow controlled by the unit to achieve your cook temp, monitoring and adjusting your grill temp and meat temp remotely (on smart phone). Maintain any temp for as long as you have coal. Putting a hunk of meat on overnight is simple and worry-free.



This is a learning lesson for sure.
While upstairs in bed I got an alert from the app that the temp fell below my threshold of 225, I realized I needed to start with more coals to begin with (using the small basket that came with the Weber kettle).....so by the time you open the lid to quickly add coals you lose a lot of heat...so temp went down to 160F but finally back up to a better range.

I can see that temp control is key on this game for sure...lol


----------



## geek

What a long day...!!!
Wife is not a happy camper today, she said “why bother with so much trouble when I can do it in the oven in 3 hours” [emoji20]

I’m getting ready to take it out at about 198F internal and then let it rest for 40 minutes.


----------



## ibglowin

You can not do it in the oven in three hours. It may be the correct internal temperature but it would be as tough as shoe leather. It is the low and slow cook that breaks down the muscle fibers so that it can be "pulled pork". The oven doesn't add the smoke flavor either. Pulled Pork at Franklin's BBQ in Austin cost $22 a pound for a reason. They cooked it low and slow and that takes time. Time = $$$$......


----------



## geek

Final product does not suck and she tried it and went “oh wow”, and approved it [emoji4]

Wrapped it around 160F and then moved out at 199F, then wrapped and left in a cooler for like 2 hours (we were rushing to go to church), came back home and it was still HOT.

I learned a few things and the most important is maintaining temp, the main issue I was having was this because I used the small basket that came with the Weber, big mistake as it can only hold some coals but not enough for such a long cook. I think next time I’m trying the snake method.


----------



## geek

Holy cow, this stuff came out freaking good..!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Earlier, I was going to say that the end result would change her mind! 

Nobody asked, but you can now understand why the correct expression (which is often mangled) is "The proof of the pudding is in the eating."


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Earlier, I was going to say that the end result would change her mind!
> 
> Nobody asked, but you can now understand why the correct expression (which is often mangled) is "The proof of the pudding is in the eating."



I was going to say "The juice is worth the squeeze.".


----------



## ibglowin

We had some good friends in for the weekend. It has been cold and rainy for the last couple of days and not very good weather for long smokes outdoors so I decided to do a Winter type of meal since we actually had sleet falling for awhile yesterday. Made red wine braised beef short ribs over ho-made yukon gold smashed potatoes. Some oven roasted garlic/lemon brussels sprouts were on the side. The house smelled amazing all day while they were sloooooooow cooking in the dutch oven.


----------



## ceeaton

Since my Wife isn't my Mom I just did my normal thing...cooked something on the grill. Now lucky me they had Austrailian filet roasts on sale at the Giant for $5.99 per lb. Hacked a hunk of meat off the whole and cooked it over charcoal on the Weber kettle grill for about 50 minutes. Some apple wood but hickory would have been better. Still turned out great and served with corn (that was actually pretty sweet) and spinach with some dirty rice for the non-corn eater in the house. I'll chop up a few pieces of the filet and add it to the leftover dirty rice for a nice lunch tomorrow. Yum!


----------



## TemperanceOwl

You all inspired me this morning! I stopped and got a rack of baby back ribs on the way home from church and put them on my Kamado Joe this afternoon. Combined with a baked potato, mixed veggies and a Chilean Carmenere, it was a fabulous supper!


----------



## Boatboy24

A late, large lunch meant snacking on creations from leftovers for dinner.


----------



## Chuck E

Coq au vin simmered in the Dutch oven for about 3 hours, served on croutons with potatoes provencal. Milady made a mixed greens, pear & walnut salad with Dijon vinaigrette. Good, classic French meal for Mother's Day.


----------



## Boatboy24

Very nice, Chuck! What did you wash it down with?


----------



## Chuck E

Boatboy24 said:


> Very nice, Chuck! What did you wash it down with?



2014 Bridalwood Cab


----------



## ibglowin

Got shrimps?


----------



## Boatboy24

Pho sho!


----------



## Bubba1

Shrimp Parm washed down with a Lagunitas IPA


----------



## sour_grapes

_Cacio e pepe_, with a side of sauteed spinach and mushrooms. Much EVOO and Vitamin G were harmed in the making of this meal.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Got shrimps?
> 
> View attachment 54608



I do....


----------



## ibglowin

I see you and raise you one Pollo Asado..............


----------



## Chuck E

Boatboy24 said:


> Pho sho!



Got a favorite recipe for Pho broth?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I see you and raise you one Pollo Asado..............
> 
> View attachment 54644



Looks pretty good...


----------



## Boatboy24

Chuck E said:


> Got a favorite recipe for Pho broth?



I don't, but @ibglowin might.


----------



## ibglowin

Chuck E said:


> Got a favorite recipe for Pho broth?



https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/quick_chicken_pho/


----------



## Chuck E

ibglowin said:


> https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/quick_chicken_pho/



Thanks!


----------



## skyfire322

Taco Bell and Mosel valley Riesling here. It's been a very rough week lol.


----------



## geek

Costco-made chicken fajitas, very good BTW [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

Trying my best to summon the spirit of members who have moved on to other things.........

Friday night, Pizza night!

It's taken me probably close to 2 years to get up the nerve to attempt to use the Kettle Pizza again after the SEE I experienced the last time I used it. Decided it was time to get back on the horse as they say. Kinda getting the hang of it. Making 3 smaller pizza's instead of two large ones. 500F fire instead of ~650F fire gives a little more time before you need to turn the pie. The big problem is this thing is just too low to the ground to see inside. I have to get down on my knees to see directly inside which is critical to gauge how the crust is doing. The weber almost needs to be on a table about 3 foot higher. Tossed in about 4-5 nice sized chunks of Mesquite to up the temps and give a nice wood smoke flavor. No 3rd degree burns this time!


----------



## Boatboy24

Mike:

A nice, new built-in for that kettle sounds like a good retirement project.


----------



## ibglowin

I love that idea! Can you get me a bunch of quotes, check their references and set it up for next Tuesday? 



Boatboy24 said:


> Mike:
> 
> A nice, new built-in for that kettle sounds like a good retirement project.


----------



## ibglowin

Who is in? Only $180 for a 12 mo subscription!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Who is in? Only $180 for a 12 mo subscription!


Wonder if you can sign up month to month? It's definitely worth the $$ if you can create brisket anything like his, though I have yet to get there. Maybe my son will go back through basic again?


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like 12mo subscription or $90 for a single class are the only two options.



ceeaton said:


> Wonder if you can sign up month to month? It's definitely worth the $$ if you can create brisket anything like his, though I have yet to get there. Maybe my son will go back through basic again?


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight we enjoyed lamb shoulder chops (sadly, not the ones that are practically rib chops). Thus, I cooked them _sous vide_ at 133 for about 6 hours to soften 'em up. Paired with orzo (parsley, preserved lemon, and EVOO); braised fennel and onion; roasted artichoke; and fresh garlic ramps, broiled, then topped with parmesan cheese, bread crumbs, and paprika.


----------



## Johnd

Pulled out the Wagyu brisket on Thursday to thaw, injected and vacuum sealed it in marinade on Friday, seasoned and dropped it on the Primo this morning with some mesquite chunks. It’s not the whole packer, just the flat, and IMHO, the butcher cut it a bit lean, no layer of fat across the entire top, though it’s well marbled. Have to just wait and see how it comes out.


----------



## Bubba1

Did a little pizza myself with my wood fired oven.


----------



## ibglowin

Can't watch the series final episode of GOT without some smoked meats. Brought back some 2 Gringos "Chupacabra Rub" the last time I was in SAT. Trying it out on the BB's and one of the two "Poor Man's Brisket". The other is just the go to Franklin's super secret mix of S&P. Last chuck roast I did on the Kamado was amazing. Trying out some lump charcoal I picked up on Friday at Wallyworld. 30lb bag of "Royal Oak" lump for $16.99. Looks good, not huge pieces but decent sized for the $$ and they started easily with my torch. Starting to smell nice on the patio. Another weird day weather wise. Cloudy and cool. May is usually HOT and DRY and WINDY......


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

I smoke meats and I know things...........


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Can't watch the series final episode of GOT without some smoked meats. Brought back some 2 Gringos "Chupacabra Rub" the last time I was in SAT. Trying it out on the BB's and one of the two "Poor Man's Brisket". The other is just the go to Franklin's super secret mix of S&P. Last chuck roast I did on the Kamado was amazing. Trying out some lump charcoal I picked up on Friday at Wallyworld. 30lb bag of "Royal Oak" lump for $16.99. Looks good, not huge pieces but decent sized for the $$ and they started easily with my torch. Starting to smell nice on the patio. Another weird day weather wise. Cloudy and cool. May is usually HOT and DRY and WINDY......
> 
> View attachment 54684



FWIW, I'm a big fan of Royal Oak. Good deals at WalMart, BTW.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 54686



I'm just guessing, but it seems you're getting used to the Performer.


----------



## Boatboy24

Hit 92 here today. Time for some hot weather dinner.


----------



## Chuck E

Last night... Seared, sesame crusted Ahi tuna and brown rice. With a nice 2017 Navarro Pinot Blanc.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I smoke meats and I know things...........
> 
> View attachment 54692


----------



## Bubba1

looks like its done perfect


Chuck E said:


> Last night... Seared, sesame crusted Ahi tuna and brown rice. With a nice 2017 Navarro Pinot Blanc.
> 
> View attachment 54696


----------



## ibglowin

And New Mexico....... We seemed to escape the snow this time but this mornings low was 34F Hope the vines escaped without harm!


----------



## geek

Wow, it was in the 80s and muggy yesterday here in CT (first time since last fall?) but then the temps were in the pleasant 50s and low humidity this morning.


----------



## mainshipfred

Picked up one of these Sunday. I now have to learn how to use it so I can keep up with you other smokers.

https://www.chargriller.com/collections/charcoal-grills/products/smokin-champ-a-1624-charcoal-grill


----------



## ibglowin

Nice! Definitely a bit of a learning curve on a "stick burner". Time to start stocking up on lump charcoal, pecan chunks, apple chunks, hickory chunks.......

Lots of real estate for a lot of smoked meats as well!


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> Nice! Definitely a bit of a learning curve on a "stick burner". Time to start stocking up on lump charcoal, pecan chunks, apple chunks, hickory chunks.......
> 
> Lots of real estate for a lot of smoked meats as well!



I've been researching, it's a little like wine making, the basics seem to be the same but everyone appears to have their personal touches


----------



## ibglowin

I think the hardest thing on a stick burner is to master the fire. Its important, maybe the most important thing in smoking meats is a consistent fire and temp with as little variation (spikes) as possible. If you can master this you can cook on just about anything.

https://www.pbs.org/video/bbq-franklin-episode-5-fire-smoke/


----------



## geek

Saw this at Costco, almost 5lbs of a brisket flat, choice. Not the whole brisket but was thinking to start here.
The whole brisket has a lot of fat to be trimmed off and it is about 13lbs.

I want to experiment with this smaller piece thinking it would take about 5 hours to cook.

Any cons of cooking just the flat versus the whole brisket?
The whole brisket pieces I saw have so much fat that I think it would lose like 3lbs after trimming [emoji848]


----------



## ibglowin

I think the Flat is harder to cook than the Point. It has less fat and tends to dry out quickly if over cooked. Look at the price. You are paying over $6 for Choice vs $3.29 for Prime. The Choice Flat will need less trimming. I would look for a whole small Prime brisket myself or buy a large one and separate the Flat from the Point and just cook one or the other. You would get a better cut of meat and save $$$ and have meat for two cooks.


----------



## ibglowin

Remember you only learn how to make good BBQ by making bad BBQ!


----------



## lordmorphous

Chicken Wings and our new favorite red,


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I think the Flat is harder to cook than the Point. It has less fat and tends to dry out quickly if over cooked. Look at the price. You are paying over $6 for Choice vs $3.29 for Prime. The Choice Flat will need less trimming. I would look for a whole small Prime brisket myself or buy a large one and separate the Flat from the Point and just cook one or the other. You would get a better cut of meat and save $$$ and have meat for two cooks.



I guess it makes sense....will keep an eye out for a small piece whole, maybe a 12lbs so after trimming it becomes an 8lbs...lol
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ibglowin

I have found 10-11lb briskets at Costco several times. If you don't see any out, try and get one of the meat market guys attention and ask if he has any small ones in the back he could bring out. Yes you will lose a pound or two in the trimming. Don't forget to study up on how to trim one properly!



geek said:


> I guess it makes sense....will keep an eye out for a small piece whole, maybe a 12lbs so after trimming it becomes an 8lbs...lol
> Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I think the Flat is harder to cook than the Point. It has less fat and tends to dry out quickly if over cooked. Look at the price. You are paying over $6 for Choice vs $3.29 for Prime. The Choice Flat will need less trimming. I would look for a whole small Prime brisket myself or buy a large one and separate the Flat from the Point and just cook one or the other. You would get a better cut of meat and save $$$ and have meat for two cooks.



Agree. A flat is pretty unforgiving, IMHO. A whole brisket ('full packer') is much better, cheaper and more forgiving.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I have found 10-11lb briskets at Costco several times. If you don't see any out, try and get one of the meat market guys attention and ask if he has any small ones in the back he could bring out. Yes you will lose a pound or two in the trimming. Don't forget to study up on how to trim one properly!



Yes, don't overly trim. Leaving some fat is a good thing. It's a long cook and most of it will 'melt' off.


----------



## ibglowin

Just looked in my freezer in the garage. I have an 11.3lb and a 12.8lb briskets from Costco. After trimming they will lose at least 1-1.5 lbs. Always cook fat side down so the layer of fat protects the meat from the heat on the bottom especially if you are cooking direct or on a Weber (almost direct).

https://www.pbs.org/video/bbq-franklin-brisket-part-1/


----------



## mainshipfred

I bought the whole brisket and cut it in thirds. I didn't want to ruin an entire brisket on my first attempt. Will be smoking at least one section this weekend. I think I understand the whole temperature concept. All I need now are some logs. I have oak but it seems pecan or mesquite is preferred.


----------



## ibglowin

Mesquite is really strong smoke flavor. I grew up using it as I am originally from TX. But now I really like Oak, Pecan, Hickory, Apple which impart a much milder smoke flavor. Doesn't overpower the flavor of the meat so much.


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> Mesquite is really strong smoke flavor. I grew up using it as I am originally from TX. But now I really like Oak, Pecan, Hickory, Apple which impart a much milder smoke flavor. Doesn't overpower the flavor of the meat so much.



Does red or white oak make any difference like it does in wine barrels?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Just looked in my freezer in the garage. I have an 11.3lb and a 12.8lb briskets from Costco. After trimming they will lose at least 1-1.5 lbs. Always cook fat side down so the layer of fat protects the meat from the heat on the bottom especially if you are cooking direct or on a Weber (almost direct).
> 
> https://www.pbs.org/video/bbq-franklin-brisket-part-1/



I see many folks cooking it fat side up too, they claim the heat will be coming up and over the meat into the grill opening on top.
I plan on cooking it for a long run and obviously indirect, in the 225~250F....hoping I can master the temp this time on a long burn..!!


----------



## ibglowin

For BBQ any type of oak is fantastic.





mainshipfred said:


> Does red or white oak make any difference like it does in wine barrels?


----------



## ibglowin

I have cooked enough meat on my Kamado which is direct for the most part but does have a ceramic heat diffuser plus I use an aluminum pan full of water (between the meat and the fire) and the bottom cooks hotter/faster than the top. I spritz the top of whatever I am cooking with apple juice/apple cider mixture to keep the top moist (every hour)



geek said:


> I see many folks cooking it fat side up too, they claim the heat will be coming up and over the meat into the grill opening on top.
> I plan on cooking it for a long run and obviously indirect, in the 225~250F....hoping I can master the temp this time on a long burn..!!


----------



## Johnd

If you’re cooking with any amount of radiant heat hitting your meat, the fat will protect it, fat side down for sure, as Mike said earlier. I cook indirect, no radiant heat at all hits my brisket, which is always fat side up. There’s no hard and fast rule for indirect cooking.......... https://www.thespruceeats.com/brisket-fat-side-up-fat-side-down-333909


----------



## Kraffty

Came across this today on facebook, thought it was a perfect link for this "all brisket, all the time" thread.
Franklin BBQ on Master Class, I'm sure it covers about everything you need to know and the reasons too.

https://www.masterclass.com/classes...HtdKdyuatpxx_Z5B9YUHTpke5_36zMUSRTA4UFLGs1K4w

Mike


----------



## ibglowin

"Smoking" good deal on Post Oak which I have no local source for sadly. Found this on Wallyworld website $13 a bag (~10lb) and free shipping, no tax on wood I guess. They don't carry this in the stores for some reason. Can't wait to give it a go!


----------



## Boatboy24

Will you be using that with, or instead of, charcoal?


----------



## ibglowin

You can do either but I will do my normal base of lump charcoal and then add 5-8 chunks on top of it. I also have pecan, apple (local source).


----------



## mainshipfred

I'm glad I split the brisket. I used the flat portion about 4 lbs and smoked for about 6 hours. Took over an hour before I could regulate the temperature before putting on the meat. for the most part it stayed around 240 - 260 degrees with a few spikes and lows and had some terrible white smoke issues at times. I used hickory logs about 6" long and cooked it to 180 degrees. Bottom line it was tough but tasty with a spicy rub I found online.


----------



## ibglowin

You only learn how to make good BBQ by making bad BBQ. Probably needed to be cooked another hour or so until the probe or fork goes in and it feels like melted butter. 203F is another suggested temp but temps are just guidelines. Its done when its done. Also you really need to rest the meat for at least an hour after pulling. Can't stress this enough.




mainshipfred said:


> Bottom line it was tough but tasty with a spicy rub I found online.


----------



## ibglowin

Now this is a cool smoker!


----------



## ibglowin

One more.....


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> You only learn how to make good BBQ by making bad BBQ. Probably needed to be cooked another hour or so until the probe or fork goes in and it feels like melted butter. 203F is another suggested temp but temps are just guidelines. Its done when its done. Also you really need to rest the meat for at least an hour after pulling. Can't stress this enough.



Thanks for all your tips. Even though it didn't turn out as well as I would have liked it was fun doing it even though it's an all day commitment.


----------



## Kraffty

@mainshipfred - One down just another 2 or 3 and you'll hit that "ahhhh Haaaaa" that's IT! moment. All this brisket talk and out of no where my wife asked yesterday when are you going to do another brisket? Time to start lining up a BBQ get together! Mike


----------



## geek

mainshipfred said:


> I'm glad I split the brisket. I used the flat portion about 4 lbs and smoked for about 6 hours. Took over an hour before I could regulate the temperature before putting on the meat. for the most part it stayed around 240 - 260 degrees with a few spikes and lows and had some terrible white smoke issues at times. I used hickory logs about 6" long and cooked it to 180 degrees. Bottom line it was tough but tasty with a spicy rub I found online.



Based on what I read it seems folks recommend turning the meat so the flat or the point are not always facing the fire, the flat may burn and dry out if always facing the fire, plus internal temp is key, 200~205F is around the range.


----------



## Kraffty

my wife mentioned Fried Chicken sounding really good and I realized for all my years of cooking that I had never attempted deep frying chicken. I Did the buttermilk/siracha brine all day then dredged, dried and then fried between 300 and 325 for about 12 minutes then threw them in the oven at 350 till they reached the 160 mark. Really came out good, served up with some mac and cheese and tomatoes.


----------



## ibglowin

Very nice looking job Mike!


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> my wife mentioned Fried Chicken sounding really good and I realized for all my years of cooking that I had never attempted deep frying chicken. I Did the buttermilk/siracha brine all day then dredged, dried and then fried between 300 and 325 for about 12 minutes then threw them in the oven at 350 till they reached the 160 mark. Really came out good, served up with some mac and cheese and tomatoes.



Dang, Mike! That looks heavenly!


----------



## Johnd

Awesome looking chicken!! Give this a try next time to see if you like it:

Sous vide chicken for 2 - 3 hours at 142 F, remove from bag, prep and fry as normal, just pull it when the batter browns, since the chicken is already cooked. HUGE time saver, and you won’t ever burn your oil since it’s ready so fast. Juiciest, most tender fried chicken you’ll ever make,


----------



## Kraffty

thanks John will absolutely try that next,
Mike


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> Thanks for all your tips. Even though it didn't turn out as well as I would have liked it was fun doing it even though it's an all day commitment.


Another thing you could try is to wrap the brisket in butchers paper after 5 or 6 hours in the grill. It will help maintain some moisture and protect it from the heat source, to a point. Then you can finish it off in hopefully another 3 or 4 hours and it's dinner time! Oh, and a 15 pack of icy cold beer helps pass time while you are watching over your stick burner.

On a side note, my younger brother is heavily into the sous vide thing, he packaged a smaller piece of brisket in the 5 or 6 lb range (looked like the flat to me, with a little point (grain change gave that away)), did it to 155*F for I believe 18-24 hours, cooled it overnight, finished it off on the weber kettle with some charcoal and hickory wood for a few hours, I think. I was skeptical, but when I put a fork in it to transfer it to the plate to rest, it was like butter. The probe averaged around 195*F before the rest, never took the temp just before serving, but it was really tender and tasty! It was also his first try at cooking some brisket.


----------



## ceeaton

Almost forgot, will be doing some requested (and some not requested) dinners while my son is hanging around. I have a filet roast, boneless turkey breast, ribs and a pork shoulder to make some pulled pork. Hoping prices come down on beef ribs (they usually turn out really well). I know he wants a brisket too, but that may wait until we get home from our cabin (no large stick burner up there and I like using the New Braunfels offset smoker for brisket).


----------



## ibglowin

Actual rare photograph of the highest grade Japanese Wagyu beef. A100 grade........


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

How'd you eat those, Mike?


----------



## ibglowin

Ha! You know today I saw a hot dog taste off and the highest ranked dog was the (93 point) Costco All Beef Dog. Might have to try a pack. Have had a few at the store but am sure they would be better grilled LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

Weather was funny here today, which wound up affecting my dinner. It was coldish and sucky and overcast/sprinkling this morning. Felt like winter hanging on. I went to the store, and found a nice hunk of chuck roast, and decided to make _boeuf bourguignon._ However, later in the day, weather conditions improved, and it actually turned out kinda nice. I could have grilled if my decision hadn't been made earlier.

So, how do you pull off a marriage of a hibernal and a vernal meal? (I am hoping @ceeaton is still reading!) I decided to pair the wintry stew (served over pasta), with a spring-like side dish, viz., sauteed garlic ramps. I usually broil ramps, but the bulbs on these were too large. I opted to slice 'em all up, sautee the bulbs, then wilt the leaves, with plenty of EVOO and some salt. Turned out really nice!


----------



## monty

Made a red wine braised venison roast using meat from a deer I harvested and wine I made. Quite proud of that meal!


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Weather was funny here today, which wound up affecting my dinner. It was coldish and sucky and overcast/sprinkling this morning. Felt like winter hanging on. I went to the store, and found a nice hunk of chuck roast, and decided to make _boeuf bourguignon._ However, later in the day, weather conditions improved, and it actually turned out kinda nice. I could have grilled if my decision hadn't been made earlier.
> 
> So, how do you pull off a marriage of a hibernal and a vernal meal? (I am hoping @ceeaton is still reading!) I decided to pair the wintry stew (served over pasta), with a spring-like side dish, viz., sauteed garlic ramps. I usually broil ramps, but the bulbs on these were too large. I opted to slice 'em all up, sautee the bulbs, then wilt the leaves, with plenty of EVOO and some salt. Turned out really nice!
> 
> View attachment 54835



Followed, of course, by garlic induced flatulence......


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> Followed, of course, by garlic induced flatulence......



You make that sound like its a bad thing...


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> You make that sound like its a bad thing...



Certainly not intended to usurp any of your personal joy, just not for sharing with the neighbors........


----------



## geek

Not a dinner pic but this weekend looks like a good Friday/Saturday combo for a first time try on a brisket, although I have so many house chores to do..
But starting a brisket Friday night and finish it off Saturday afternoon sounds like a good plan [emoji4]


----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> Not a dinner pic but this weekend looks like a good Friday/Saturday combo for a first time try on a brisket, although I have so many house chores to do..
> But starting a brisket Friday night and finish it off Saturday afternoon sounds like a good plan [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 54850



What kind of smoker do you have?


----------



## geek

mainshipfred said:


> What kind of smoker do you have?



Weber Performer 22”


----------



## ceeaton

My brother just gave me 1/2 of a point that he had cut and cryovac'd then froze to cook another day. I'll attempt that this weekend on a weber kettle. Always nice to have something to tinker with on a Sunday, all day Sunday...I'm guessing it is in the 5 or 6 pound range.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> My brother just gave me 1/2 of a point that he had cut and cryovac'd then froze to cook another day. I'll attempt that this weekend on a weber kettle. Always nice to have something to tinker with on a Sunday, all day Sunday...I'm guessing it is in the 5 or 6 pound range.



And the point is the best part I hear [emoji4]


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> And the point is the best part I hear [emoji4]


The flat can be really good too. It's just hard to cook a whole brisket with the flat and point together. Many position the point towards the heat source since it has so much fat and can withstand the heat better than the flat, which has much less fat. I've found my most reliable method, if doing just the flat, is to smoke cook for several hours. Once it hits the stall (if it does, depends on the rate of cooking) I take it off and wrap it in two layers of butcher paper. The rendering fat tends to soak the paper and it works as a nice guard from the higher heat and excess smoke. I go by temperature and try to hit 195*F + before I pull it and rest it, wrapped in a bath towel in one of my coolers. I let it rest until just before we eat, then slice to order. It seems to do better as a leftover (if you have any) if you keep it whole, rewarm, then slice vs. reheating sliced pieces which seem to dry out really quickly.


----------



## sour_grapes

This is from a couple of days ago. I had a hankering for _bucatini all'Amatriciana_, so that is what we had! I had been saving the _guanciale_ for this occasion for far too long. Paired nicely with braised lacinato kale with onions and lots of EVOO.


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty sure there was a small boat load of garlic as well....... LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Pretty sure there was a small boat load of garlic as well....... LOL



Yes indeed. Although the denizens of Amatrice insist that garlic does not belong in that dish, Romans (who have embraced the dish) feel free to add Vitamin G and other things. Amatricians only allow guanciale, onion, tomatoes, red pepper, and Pecorino; I augmented with mushrooms and garlic.


----------



## Johnd

Back from the beach, went for a pretty easy meal with our garden stuff. Did a little caprese salad, tomatoes and basil from our garden, burrata cheese and fig balsamic vinegar glaze. Steamed zucchini from the garden with a little Tony’s, and a pork chop. Put the chops in a vacuum sealed bag with sea salt, cracked black pepper, and bit of EVOO, sous vide for 4 hours at 140, seared in a cast iron skillet with butter. Helluva meal, washed down with tea, trying to dry out after 10 days straight.......


----------



## sour_grapes

Even though it is June, it is barely grilling weather (except by @ceeaton 's standards). Fired up the Weber tonight (because it looks crappy for the morrow). We had corn-off-the-cob (grilled on the cob, then cut off and sauteed with butter, garlic, and cumin); broccolini (microwaved a bit, slathered with EVOO, minced garlic and thyme, then grilled to a mild char); Michigan asparagus (simply grilled with EVOO); scallions (bulbs split open, then grilled to a char with EVOO); and succulent lamb shoulder-chops-that-are-practically-rib-chops (dry-brined, flash grilled to rare, seasoned with ground coriander and fennel). 
I also grilled a peach for dessert that I forgot about until just now, ~3 hours later!


----------



## geek

Taco night


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Taco night



You're a day late...


----------



## sour_grapes

Simple fare tonight. I was running way late, so I used a jar of (ulpp) canned spaghetti sauce. However, I augmented it with hot Italian sausage, mushrooms, onions, marjoram, and garlic. Tossed that with angel-hair spaghetti, and covered with Grana Padano cheese. Served with a side of escarole, sauteed/braised with tons of EVOO and Vitamin G. Also had a leftover artichoke, which was boiled than grilled the other night.


----------



## geek

Which one is a good hardwood lump charcoal from Walmart?

Planing ahead for a brisket experiment. They have Royal brand 15.44lbs for $9.87 and another no name 30lbs for $9.88

Also, hickory chips better for brisket? I have some apple chips at home.


----------



## Boatboy24

Royal Oak is the one you want.

Don't use chips, use small chunks. On beef, I like oak, pecan, and cherry.


----------



## ibglowin

I bought that 30lb Royal Oak. It works OK not huge pieces. Go with wood chunks, not chips. You have a long smoke not a quick steak to cook. I use a mixture of apple and hickory or pecan for brisket. No mesquite.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Royal Oak is the one you want.
> 
> Don't use chips, use small chunks. On beef, I like oak, pecan, and cherry.



So the 15lbs bag.

The 30lbs bag has no name that I could see. Double the quantity and same price as the 15lbs bag.....hmmm


----------



## ibglowin

This is the Droid you are looking for......... ~$16








geek said:


> So the 15lbs bag.
> The 30lbs bag has no name that I could see. Double the quantity and same price as the 15lbs bag.....hmmm


----------



## geek

Does lump last longer than charcoal?


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Does lump last longer than charcoal?



IMHO, the answer is "No, but that is not the right question." I use a mixture of lump and briquette, for flavor and ease.


----------



## ibglowin

Last about the same but seems to have less ash IMHO.



geek said:


> Does lump last longer than charcoal?


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Last about the same but seems to have less ash IMHO.


I think the lump burns a little hotter as well, not sure what everyone else's experiences are. @sour_grapes, good to see that you remember I practice the sport of grilling year round! Weather at our cabin was just incredibly nice on Monday and Tuesday. Low humidity, light breeze, clear blue skies and mid-50's for the afternoon temps. You gotta watch that low humidity and keep hydrated with plenty of beer. I reserved the Pinot Noir, which is getting better slowly (started 4-29-16), for in front of the raging fireplace as my nightcap.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just add protein. We did a Korean marinated flank steak and an orange/ginger/sesame dressing.


----------



## ibglowin

Protein......Get yer protein........

Marinated Teriyaki Tri-Tip. Hit it hot and fast on the Weber with charcoal and pecan. Pulled at 120F and let it rest for 10 mins. Perfect!

I sliced thin and served it over some easy button Costco salad I picked up last week.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Does lump last longer than charcoal?



Technically, I don't think it does. But, the briquettes break down faster. What I mean is that I always reuse the leftovers from the prior cook. The briquettes break down to dust/ash a little easier, I think. So I feel that given two similar cooks, one with briquettes and one with lump, I'd have more reusable lump for the next cook than briquettes. And the ash pan certainly fills more slowly when using lump.


----------



## ibglowin

Time and temp?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Time and temp?



With a meat that delicate, you should cook it _sous vide_ instead of smoker. Maybe 141F for 27 hours, poached in butter?


----------



## ibglowin

IDK, may need to take it up a bit higher just to be safe.......

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/06/180628151918.htm



sour_grapes said:


> With a meat that delicate, you should cook it _sous vide_ instead of smoker. Maybe 141F for 27 hours, poached in butter?


----------



## sour_grapes

Ahh, you should be fine:


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> Protein......Get yer protein........
> 
> Marinated Teriyaki Tri-Tip. Hit it hot and fast on the Weber with charcoal and pecan. Pulled at 120F and let it rest for 10 mins. Perfect!
> 
> I sliced thin and served it over some easy button Costco salad I picked up last week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 54969
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54970


Nice, literally made my mouth water, heading out to fire up my grill now.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Time and temp?



[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed some turnip greens (sauteed onions, chix stock); Romanesco broccoli (roasted at 400, slathered with a sauce of butter, EVOO, garlic, ho-made preserved lemons, parsley, and lemon juice); adzuki beans and onions (seasoned with sage, garlic, marjoram, bay leaf, serrano pepper, tomato paste, sage, etc.); a bit of brown rice; and mudbugs (precooked and preseasoned by my local grocery store, just steamed a bit to reheat). Even though the main dish was "Easy Button" material, still took me an embarrassingly long time to get victuals on the table! 

Jim (@Boatboy24 ), don't read too much into the label of the olive oil bottle. I use a 3L can that I refill a few extant 1L bottles from on a regular basis!


----------



## geek

Celebrating 26th anniversary at Olive Garden, food was delicious!!


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats Varis!


----------



## Boatboy24

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## sour_grapes

Happy anniversary! I cannot believe I am "liking" an Olive Garden post!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Happy anniversary! I cannot believe I am "liking" an Olive Garden post!



Lol, I haven’t been to OG for a VERY long time, but I tell you the food was real good.


----------



## ibglowin

They seemed to have turned things around the last few years.


----------



## mainshipfred

Happy Anniversary! I don't go there very often but always enjoy the food.


----------



## ibglowin

Hmmmmm........




Might have to make a Costco run in time for Sunday!


----------



## GreginND

Since we’re on a protein kick in this forum, this maple/balsamic glazed “meat” was delicious. #vegan


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Hmmmmm........
> 
> View attachment 55041
> 
> 
> Might have to make a Costco run in time for Sunday!



Got that email too but when clicked on the image the page was broken, looks like a good piece of meat..


----------



## sour_grapes

Mrs. Sour Grapes is out of town, so I was _uno scapolo_ (a bachelor) this evening. I decided to have a nice Italian bachelor meal.

For the _primo piatto_, I made the classic bachelor dish, _cacio e pepe_ (cheese and pepper), with bucatini. For the _verdura _(greens/vegetables), I microwaved some leftover sauteed escarole. And for the _segundo piatto_, I had one of those _agnello-spalla-costolette-che-sono-praticamente-costola-costolette_ (lamb-shoulder-chops-that-are-practically-rib-chops). 

_Primo, segundo, verdura?_ Since I am a simple American (and a bachelor tonight), I just served them all at the same time! I also had some ho-made Pinot Gris (sipped with the pasta) and some ho-made CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab (sipped with the lamb). It was really heavenly. The pasta was good, but each bit of lamb was better than the last. I am one lucky bachelor tonight!


----------



## Boatboy24

Taco (salad) night.


----------



## sour_grapes

Did you opt for salad because otherwise you would be TWO days off?


----------



## sour_grapes

My fare was a bit eclectic on another bachelor day. I didn't feel like setting up the grill, but had some grill-worthy stuff, so I broiled a lot. I made corn-off-the-cob by microwaving then broiling, then cutting off the cob into a cast-iron skillet with lots of butter, garlic, and ground fennel. I satueed up some escarole with garlic and EVOO for a green veggie. I bought a plantain and made _tostones_, served with only some salt and lime juice. And I broiled up a piece of farmed Atlantic salmon, done to medium rare. This was all washed down with ho-made Pinot Gris. Not bad, all in all!


----------



## ibglowin

Made a house favorite last night for dinner. Riagatoni alla Puttanesca. Fittingly used a few links of my "Ho" made hot italian snausage. Made a quick Costco run yesterday and paired this with a bottle of the 2015 Kirkland Signature Chianti Classico. As @geek mentioned earlier this is a very good wine for $8.49 a bottle. Since it is 2015 all the edges have been warn down nicely and this bottle sings quickly once poured and lasted through the evening meal. My warehouse had like 20 cases of this so no doubt this is in wide supply and distribution across the US. Bulk buy IMHO.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Made a house favorite last night for dinner. Riagatoni alla *Puttanesca*. Fittingly used a few links of my "*Ho*" made hot italian snausage.



Just giving you props: I see what you did there!


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I figured you would.


----------



## ibglowin

Looked at them yesterday. The steaks are like 4" thick and the bone is tiny in comparison to other tomahawk ribeyes I have seen. Seemed almost silly it was so small. I ended up going with a package of (4) amazingly marbled gorgeous "choice" boneless ribeyes for the same price as one of the prime "mini" tomahawks that had zero marbling and a huge wedge of solid fat on most of it.



geek said:


> Got that email too but when clicked on the image the page was broken, looks like a good piece of meat..


----------



## geek

@sour_grapes and @ibglowin great looking dishes..!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> LOL I figured you would.



So did you also use anchovies?


----------



## ibglowin

I sneak a little of the paste in for another layer of flavor.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I sneak a little of the paste in for another layer of flavor.



YES! I'll have to get me some paste.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> YES! I'll have to get me some paste.



Quick and easy Caesar dressing, coming up!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I sneak a little of the paste in for another layer of flavor.



That Amazon Prime thing is dangerous. I just realized it was just as easy to hit Amazon as to look in my Mega grocery store _or_ one of my Italian specialty stores. So it is being delivered Monday in a single-use cardboard box.


----------



## ibglowin

Reuse, recycle, reduce!


----------



## ceeaton

I use anchovy paste in most my red sauces, just don't tell the rest of my family. So much flavor and you don't have to use very much.


----------



## ibglowin

There's a few cooking tricks we just sorta forget to mention around our house. Like the anchovy paste and Vitamin G in pasta sauce......


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Chuck E

Boatboy24 said:


> Quick and easy Caesar dressing, coming up!



I use anchovie paste in my Caesar salad too. mixes better for a better flavor profile.


----------



## GreginND

East meets west. The first is an Indian inspired ginger chickpeas and potatoes served with homemade Nicaraguan tortillas. 




Next is a Korean inspired cold noodle bowl with lots of fresh veggies and bulgogi seitan. 







And finally, Japanese okonomiyaki inspired me to make this savory purple and green cabbage pancake but I used savory herbs like oregano and tarragon. The batter was a mixture of einkorn flour and chickpea flour seasoned with black salt.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Looks good! 

What does one drink when one can't drink the water or now the alcohol?



geek said:


> View attachment 55134


----------



## geek

Beach water lol


----------



## geek

This bbq was spot on, salmon, chicken and a sausage with so much flavor..


----------



## geek

Have to go easy and get a good stomach before heading to Coco Bongo.
Really good fish soup/broth with some added shrimps.


----------



## geek

Seafood fanfare.


----------



## geek

Chicken soup


----------



## geek

To that soup, once served I added a couple spoons of this 2010 jalapeño wine that Roy gave me when we met in fort Myers a few years ago, nice spice..!!


----------



## ibglowin

Someone is no longer staying at the Hard Rock it appears! 



geek said:


> Chicken soup


----------



## ceeaton

Missed out on Friday night pizza night. Wifey sprained her ankle at the wine fest (before she drank a drop). Hobbled around all day so I didn't want her to hobble down to the car to go to a restaurant, so I went and picked up a pizza. A customer at the pizza place recognized my sweatshirt with my works logo on it. His place of business is right across the street from one of our buildings, go figure.

As we are slumming it, @heatherd is eating in style at a restaurant that is pretty much the highest rated one in this area. Hope it wasn't too busy and the food is good. Our little pizza place was hopping for sure.


----------



## ibglowin

We went out for pizza as well at our favorite new pizza place in ABQ. Food was pretty good. The service was amazing..........


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> We went out for pizza as well at our favorite new pizza place in ABQ. Food was pretty good. The service was amazing..........



Are you kidding me...!!!!!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Someone is no longer staying at the Hard Rock it appears!



We got home late last night, great vacation.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> We went out for pizza as well at our favorite new pizza place in ABQ. Food was pretty good. The service was amazing..........


Nice wine!


----------



## ibglowin

I don't remember much about dinner.........


----------



## geek

What's the url for that image Mike? Doesn't show on my iPhone app and want the url..!! lol


----------



## ibglowin

If it doesn't show up that how can you see the image? LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Here you go. I uploaded this one. This is from Sauce Pizza & Wine. Needless to say my new favorite Pizza joint in ABQ.


----------



## ibglowin

I love pizza.........


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> If it doesn't show up that how can you see the image? LOL



Because I went to my laptop and used Chrome.


----------



## sour_grapes

No pix, but tonight we grilled: eggplant (EVOO, oregano, and red pepper flakes); corn-off-the-cob (cumin, garlic, butter); and Mako shark (marinated in lemon, EVOO, and marjoram). Also had a nice salad with ho-made balsamic dressing. Had a friend over, so we (uncharacteristically) enjoyed vanilla ice cream topped with strawberries, maple syrup, and rum!


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> No pix, but tonight we grilled: eggplant (EVOO, oregano, and red pepper flakes); corn-off-the-cob (cumin, garlic, butter); and Mako shark (marinated in lemon, EVOO, and marjoram). Also had a nice salad with ho-made balsamic dressing. Had a friend over, so we (uncharacteristically) enjoyed vanilla ice cream topped with strawberries, maple syrup, and rum!



Really, Mako shark. I’ve caught and released a few, but never really considered it for table fare, mostly due to size and majesty. Tell me more if you know, like where it came from, how large it was, what part of the fish you cooked, you may not know if it was store bought. Of course, how was it prepared, taste, etc., I’m intrigued....


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Really, Mako shark. I’ve caught and released a few, but never really considered it for table fare, mostly due to size and majesty. Tell me more if you know, like where it came from, how large it was, what part of the fish you cooked, you may not know if it was store bought. Of course, how was it prepared, taste, etc., I’m intrigued....



On a couple random occasions, I've found 'steaks' at the store. Grilled them with olive oil, lemon, S&P. Maybe a kiss of garlic.


----------



## sour_grapes

I really don't know too much about it. I bought it at a local fishmonger, St. Paul Fish Company. They have a retail case where you can get grouper, swordfish, salmon, perch, tuna, trout, etc., and a large tank of live lobsters. They had a slab of Mako that was about 10" thick by 4" high x 8" wide. I asked them to cut me a 1.25" thick steak, which came out just under a pound. I marinated in EVOO, lemon, and marjoram, then grilled over direct heat for about 3' a side. I got the internal temperature to about 125 to 130, and, upon eating, this seemed to be about right. It resembles swordfish in color and texture. It had a mild, but distinct, flavor.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Here you go. I uploaded this one. This is from Sauce Pizza & Wine. Needless to say my new favorite Pizza joint in ABQ.
> 
> View attachment 55181



This can be seen on iPhone app [emoji106]


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, I uploaded it to WMT instead of copy/paste from FB.



geek said:


> This can be seen on iPhone app [emoji106]


----------



## ceeaton

One bad thing about going away is not being able to bbq something low and slow while doing yard work. I think that was the first, first day of summer that I didn't get to bbq in a while. Pulled out the stick burner, a little low on "sticks" so I got some lump charcoal I never saw before, $19 for a 20 lb bag. Burns nice and clean so using that as a base with some hickory logs on the side for more flavor. A couple of beef ribs and a small St. Louis cut of pork ribs. Such a nice day outside, wish it was Saturday and not Sunday.

PS. those "sticks" on the left side of the first image aren't for cooking (they are pine), they are my old tomato stakes that I didn't use this year (went cages with most of what I planted).


----------



## geek

Burgers day


----------



## dralarms

Haven’t posted here lately but I have 2 words for you. “Sous vide”. I’ve started using that method for cooking and the steaks, roasts and pork loins are so much more tender and juicy.


----------



## sour_grapes

Science of the Hams.

All around, a nice offering today. We were supposed to go to Garlic Fest today, but it got rained out.  However, the weather improved, and we made up for it at dinner!

Above, Jim says :


Boatboy24 said:


> Grilled them with olive oil, lemon, S&P. Maybe a kiss of garlic.



So I agree with this, but the "kiss" of garlic should be, in general, like a sloppy, wet, lustful French kiss between two drunken young people whose tongues are down each other's throats. Tonight, I made roasted Romanesco broccoli (sauteed garlic, ho-made preserved lemons, and chopped capers); pasture-raised pork spareribs (ho-made dry rub, cooked low and slow in oven, finished on charcoal grill); fresh fava beans (hence the "Silence of the Lambs" reference, c.f. wine choice below), with garlic, butter, pecorino, and fresh basil; lacinato kale (sauteed with onions, braised with stock); and roasted portobello mushrooms (soy sauce, EVOO). All of this was washed down with a nice Chianti.  (Actually, a Rosso di Montepulciano, but same difference.)

The fava beans were the star of the show. I wish it were always spring!


----------



## Kraffty

Grilled pork, cauliflower and a potato salad dressed with evoo, lemon juice and zest. I think I’ll roast the potatoes next time and use the same dressing.


----------



## geek

@sour_grapes and @Kraffty those look delish..!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> The fava beans were the star of the show. I wish it were always spring!



I dunno, that broccoli looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 55204
> Grilled pork, cauliflower and a potato salad dressed with evoo, lemon juice and zest. I think I’ll roast the potatoes next time and use the same dressing.



Spectacular.


----------



## geek

Well well, the brisket I was planing to cook is looking farther...
This Saturday we are having a party for my daughter who’s going to medical school and my plan was to start the brisket Friday night.
For the last 2 weeks I haven’t seen a whole brisket at Costco but only the flat. I will see if BJs has anything but I’m sure other local markets may not have it.

Pork belly may be on the menu instead for my test.....!!


----------



## ibglowin

Talk to one of the meat guys at Costco. Ask him where the whole prime packers are. They are always on the far right hand side of any Costco I have ever been in.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Talk to one of the meat guys at Costco. Ask him where the whole prime packers are. They are always on the far right hand side of any Costco I have ever been in.



It pays to make friends with the butchers, no matter what store you’re frequenting. They all got some stuff “in the back” if you know who to ask......


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Talk to one of the meat guys at Costco. Ask him where the whole prime packers are. They are always on the far right hand side of any Costco I have ever been in.



Yes, I plan to go and ask the guys directly, my wife is an employee at that store and hopefully she may know someone in the meat department. 
I looked carefully and they do not have the whole brisket on the fridge for sure, they always have both the flat and also the whole brisket side by side, so it is not there for sure for some reason.


----------



## ibglowin

Well you are in CT. Not really the BBQ smoking capitol of the free world......


----------



## GreginND

A seed grower here in North Dakota developed a delicious and diverse bean variety they call “Dakota Bumble Bean”. I grew them in my garden last year. That have a wonderful range of colors. I wish they stayed this color after cooking but they are soft, creamy and delicious. So I made some beans and rice with them.


----------



## Johnd

GreginND said:


> A seed grower here in North Dakota developed a delicious and diverse bean variety they call “Dakota Bumble Bean”. I grew them in my garden last year. That have a wonderful range of colors. I wish they stayed this color after cooking but they are soft, creamy and delicious. So I made some beans and rice with them.
> 
> View attachment 55237
> 
> 
> View attachment 55238



Looks very tasty, and I'm a frequent eater of beans and rice, it's an art form down here in south LA, though we will have large smoked pig parts in there, as well as an array of other meats...........


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats if this is a new development! Either way definitely a good day to cook something special. 



geek said:


> This Saturday we are having a party for my daughter who’s going to medical school and my plan was to start the brisket Friday night.


----------



## GreginND

Johnd said:


> Looks very tasty, and I'm a frequent eater of beans and rice, it's an art form down here in south LA, though we will have large smoked pig parts in there, as well as an array of other meats...........



About 10 years ago a guy from LA sent me some pinkeye purple hull peas and I've been growing those every year too.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Congrats if this is a new development! Either way definitely a good day to cook something special.


Thanks Mike.
Yes, daughter just graduated high school with honors and all 'bambalayas'....lol
She wants to be a surgeon, and she's VERY serious about it.


----------



## geek

Salmon burger [emoji488]


----------



## ibglowin

Where is the Fish! LOL


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Where is the Fish! LOL



It looks rounded [emoji4]


----------



## geek

All decks on hand, cannot find a whole brisket, last shot is going to restaurant depot tomorrow, if no dice then pork belly from Costco


----------



## ibglowin

You keep saying pork belly but do you really mean pork butt? (pulled pork). Pork belly while very tasty is basically uncut bacon.




geek said:


> All decks on hand, cannot find a whole brisket, last shot is going to restaurant depot tomorrow, if no dice then pork belly from Costco


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> You keep saying pork belly but do you really mean pork butt? (pulled pork). Pork belly while very tasty is basically uncut bacon.



Pork belly, but keeping an open mind for a pork butt also.
I called restaurant depot and they have whole brisket but not prime but choice...... :-(
I will go and check it out but most likely I won't buy choice.

I could also buy the flat at Costco....but didn't want to go that route.
We already have enough stuff going on for tomorrow, 

-40lbs. of chicken, our Italian friend who owns a restaurant is helping with that
-4 pernils (pulled pork)
-2 big casseroles of meat balls
-my prime whole brisket (crying out loud here....wanted to be the 'show' man showing my skills...lol)
-shrimp salad
-white rice
-moro con gandules (Google is your friend)
-beer and obviously wine
-missing some other things...aside from the whole brisket :-(


----------



## ibglowin

Sometimes choice is better than prime.......

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/whats-for-dinner.40309/page-351#post-727254


----------



## geek

Thanks Mike, I will go soon and take a look at what BJs has also as choice.


----------



## geek

I shouldn’t bother with just the flat from Costco, thoughts?


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> Thanks Mike, I will go soon and take a look at what BJs has also as choice.



Definitely don't poop on the choice meat, just look at what they have available, try to select the piece with the most marbling in the meat grain, and you'll have a good candidate......


----------



## ibglowin

Flat is actually a harder (more unforgiving) cut since it has almost no fat. It can get overdone (if you not careful) and it will be dry as a bone. Underdone and its tough as shoe leather. The point is more forgiving because it has more fat and stays juicier. Just part of the reason brisket is a difficult thing to perfect on the smoker. But once you taste a good one you will spend the rest of your life trying to cook the perfect brisket.




geek said:


> I shouldn’t bother with just the flat from Costco, thoughts?


----------



## geek

Choice is the one. Used some Himalayan pink salt with garlic, then topped it off with Montreal steak seasoning.


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> Choice is the one. Used some Himalayan pink salt with garlic, then topped it off with Montreal steak seasoning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 55274
> 
> View attachment 55275
> 
> View attachment 55276



Looking good, let it rip!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geek

I’m going to do it fat side up this time I think.
I’d like more fat flavor to render down hopefully for more flavor [emoji848]


----------



## geek

This rookie is getting the Weber grill ready in a few after watching the women US soccer game (let’s go USA [emoji631] 2-0 now...!!!!) and hopefully start it around 7pm or so


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> I’m going to do it fat side up this time I think.
> I’d like more fat flavor to render down hopefully for more flavor [emoji848]



That's the way (fat side up) I've done every brisket in my history, until the last one, which I did fat side down. Particularly if you're meat isn't shielded from the radiant heat of the charcoal, fat side down may be of benefit. I don't have that issue as my cooks are completely indirect, but I'll say that my bark was a tad better fat side down.............


----------



## geek

Thanks John.


----------



## geek

Isn’t this going too fast even with a low steady grill temp of 201?
Probe 1 for the point is #1, the flat is #2 and both already in the 120s after just 1 hour and a half.


----------



## Johnd

@geek What you’ll observe with both butts and briskets, cooked 225 - 250 grill temp, is that it’ll heat up relatively quickly to the 140 to 160 range and then stall, as the fat and collagen breaks down. All of the heat energy goes into that activity. Once completed, the temp will once again increase steadily until you get to your desired temp. Don’t freak out that the meat temp hits a spot and tops out there for a while, you want that, it’s what makes it tender.


----------



## geek

Yep, saw the stall phase on YouTube.
Right now the meat is holding in the 147F range.

I know the grill temp is a bit low, around 207F now, but I think I want to keep it that way just for overnight, I will open the vents more in the morning to crank it up around 250F, need to get this done and resting by noon..!!!


----------



## geek

I think this may be a loss.... 
I started with lots of coals around 6pm, went to bed past 10pm and this morning around 6am the grill temp was only 110F, meat around 108F.....grrr

I restarted everything and now grill temp holding around 270F and meat in the 120F.

If the meat is not ruined, this won’t be ready for showtime around 3pm, well just maybe.

Fire management is really key.


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> I think this may be a loss....
> I started with lots of coals around 6pm, went to bed past 10pm and this morning around 6am the grill temp was only 110F, meat around 108F.....grrr
> 
> I restarted everything and now grill temp holding around 270F and meat in the 120F.
> 
> If the meat is not ruined, this won’t be ready for showtime around 3pm, well just maybe.
> 
> Fire management is really key.



Don’t give up, heat it back up and keep going, shoot for the 250 mark, foil it at 140 to help speed it along. You may still get there!

Unless you invest in some of the bigger coal holders with a little technology, overnight Cook’s mean that you are up regularly. My Primo holds enough coal to cook for nearly 24 hours, and the temp / fan controls maintain it at set temp, as long as there’s coal.


----------



## ibglowin

All good advice from John. Are you spritzing it? Have you wrapped it yet? Things will hopefully move faster today. Remember go by probe tenderness not necessarily internal temp.


----------



## Johnd

Dang it Varis. I went to sleep thinking about brisket after our evening postings, then saw it again first thing this morning. Ran to the store at 7, now I have a flat on the pit smoking. Guess there are worse things.


----------



## ibglowin

Varis, use the force.......


----------



## Cekkk

Newbie here on the thread , so cut me some slack if I'm out of line. But all this talk about grades, choice versus prime, don't mean spit if you're looking at wet aged krapola meat. you could get some utility beef that's been aged for 30 days and it'll beat your Costco prime.


----------



## geek

I wrapped it around 9am, internal temps were in the 170-180F.
The flat always 10 degrees behind. The point now is about 205, but the flat 190.

Will bring the grill temp down a bit since it edged above 300, see pics.
The 2nd is the point and the 3rd the flat. I guess I should turn it around and hope to get the flat up to speed?


----------



## ibglowin

You sure you don't have those temps reversed? Your saying the thicker (point) end has a higher temp than the thinner (flat) end?



geek said:


> I wrapped it around 9am, internal temps were in the 170-180F.
> The flat always 10 degrees behind. The point now is about 205, but the flat 190.
> 
> Will bring the grill temp down a bit since it edged above 300, see pics.
> The 2nd is the point and the 3rd the flat. I guess I should turn it around and hope to get the flat up to speed?
> 
> View attachment 55286


----------



## geek

Yes, not reversed


----------



## geek

It’s catching up


----------



## geek

This is pretty much done, meat seems to be easy to push probe in. I’m calling it done and wrapping in a towel and then goes to cooler for a couple hours.

Is it ok to leave them for an extended period of time, I wanted this ready to cut around 3pm.


----------



## ibglowin

Yes! Just wrap in foil, wrap old towel around it, drop in cooler. Should still be hot this afternoon.


----------



## ibglowin

Remember to cut across the grain and slice about the width of a pencil.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Remember to cut across the grain and slice about the width of a pencil.




Yes sir...lol
We turned this forum into a BBQ forum, almost...lol

Thanks guys for all the advise, really hoping this would turn out good. Punching the probe on the point was like butter, the flat not so much but not bad.


----------



## Johnd

@geek If you’re up to it, after you’ve rested the whole chunk for a few hours, separate the two cuts, there’s a layer of fat between, easy to do. The grain in the two usually runs quite differently, so they each need different slicing directions. Just makes slicing a little easier.


----------



## geek

Friends....success...!!!!

The brisket is the Conversation of everybody, a few tasted it while I was slicing it and they were like “wow”.

Nice smoke rim, peppery, juicy, for my first try this is perfect. Thanks for the encouragement [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

Bravo! Well done! Nice bark!

Look at you showing off that bend! 

What did you cook it over?


----------



## sour_grapes

Nice! You earned a big "Attaboy!"


----------



## Johnd

Good job!!


----------



## geek

I really thought this would be a loss, LOL

I learned a few things here and there.
The flat is delicious and the point is to die for, I’m not exaggerating.

This is one pic of the other stuff we cooked for the party.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> the point is to die for, I’m not exaggerating.



Well, the cow would agree with you.


----------



## ceeaton

Nice job Varis. Aaron would be proud of you! Even if it didn't turn out, keep trying, that's the easiest way to learn (other than the big pride hit you take for a few hours if it doesn't turn out so well). DId you take notes? Keep notes on every cook. The fact that it got so cold overnight is unique, and some day in the future if it happens again you'll know how to recover.

I took the easy route. Gyros (or doners or kebabtorki depending on where you came from). Mixed up some lamb and pork (more U.S. style, I guess the greeks use mostly pork nowdays), some tzatziki sauce and made some quickie pitas (easier than I remembered). Perfect day, rained really hard early, so I could mix everything up. Then cleared so I could start up the kettle grill with some lump charcoal. Just incredible flavor, added some feta, tomato and spinach to the pita. Really my enjoyed a bachelor meal (wifey and younger kids at the Washington zoo, oldest daughter working).


----------



## ibglowin

Tomorrow doing a little warm up smoke for the 4th. I went to my local Smith's and asked them if they could order some Dino Beef Ribs. Got a big what? Said Beef Plate Ribs. What? Said 123A Ribs. What? Honestly they had no clue. I guess they don't ever get them in and cut them into other ribs so..... I ended up getting a nice 4 rib whole beef short rib. It is not the same but it should be good if I can get it done to right tenderness. 

The uncut short ribs look like this........








The Plate Ribs look like this.......







I guess I will have to look in Santa fe or ABQ next time I am out and about.

Will post a few pics mañana!


----------



## ceeaton

I can get the shorter beef ribs at both of my local markets (the smaller versions like in my recent post). They are usually pretty expensive so I wait until they go on sale. Not sure why they don't sell other than people don't know how to cook them properly (takes too much time, I guess). That whole short rib you got should work just fine, be nice to have a dedicated ban saw for meat, you could cut them down on your own and save a ton of $$.

I'm guessing the plate ribs cut down are what I'm getting from the images you posted. They are labeled as beef short ribs.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I took the easy route. Gyros (or doners or kebabtorki depending on where you came from). Mixed up some lamb and pork (more U.S. style, I guess the greeks use mostly pork nowdays), some tzatziki sauce and made some quickie pitas (easier than I remembered).



Tell me more, Craig? I loves me some döner kebab. I didn't know you could, uhhh, _make it_ yourself.  Do you have a recipe to riff off of?


----------



## ibglowin

Short ribs never go on sale locally. I paid $4.50/lb for these or a little north of $17 for the package. Brisket never goes on sale here either. Alway $4.99lb for choice and not even nice looking choice. Needless to say its easier and more fun to make a Costco run to ABQ to pick up a prime brisket (among other things) for $3.29lb plus fuel up on cheap gas (currently $2.09).


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Tell me more, Craig? I loves me some döner kebab. I didn't know you could, uhhh, _make it_ yourself.  Do you have a recipe to riff off of?


In reality I guess they are neither of the above since the meat isn't rotating, but I call them gyros anyway. My favorite base recipe is from Alton Brown (food network). 

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/gyro-meat-with-tzatziki-sauce-recipe-2047710

I use more garlic, less lamb (replace half with pork) and do it on the charcoal grill with bamboo skewers instead of a rotisserie. I also use fresh herbs instead of dried, plus I add some cinnamon, cumin and garam masala. Any fragrant middle east type herb/spice combo works really well. I use what has worked in the past with little tweaks depending on my mood (and or drunkenness).


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> In reality I guess they are neither of the above since the meat isn't rotating, but I call them gyros anyway. My favorite base recipe is from Alton Brown (food network).
> 
> https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/gyro-meat-with-tzatziki-sauce-recipe-2047710
> 
> I use more garlic, less lamb (replace half with pork) and do it on the charcoal grill with bamboo skewers instead of a rotisserie. I also use fresh herbs instead of dried, plus I add some cinnamon, cumin and garam masala. Any fragrant middle east type herb/spice combo works really well. I use what has worked in the past with little tweaks depending on my mood (and or drunkenness).



Thank you!! I will have to try this. Don't know why I never thought to before. I guess I kinda see gyros or döner and think "That is a special thing way above my pay grade." But you have helped me see that it's just meat and spices! Thanks!


----------



## ibglowin

Beef short ribs, sous vide pork belly and some Harissa spiced chicken quarters (on the pit in just a bit). The ribs are about ready to be wrapped in foil for a couple hours.


----------



## ibglowin

Done.


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

Curious as to what everyone is cooking on the fourth, so I start it out with what I'm planning to do. Will drag the stick burner out of the garage early and aim for about a 10 hour cook for some pulled pork. Even though I don't have that many mouths to feed, the leftovers are really easy to foodsave and use for things like cuban sandwiches or a quickie meal if I portion them out. We are supposed to get T-storms during the afternoon and evening, but it's been a while since the New Braunfels cooker got a bath. If it gets too rusty and falls apart that would be a perfect reason to go get another one, or maybe even a pellet grill.


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> Curious as to what everyone is cooking on the fourth, so I start it out with what I'm planning to do. Will drag the stick burner out of the garage early and aim for about a 10 hour cook for some pulled pork. Even though I don't have that many mouths to feed, the leftovers are really easy to foodsave and use for things like cuban sandwiches or a quickie meal if I portion them out. We are supposed to get T-storms during the afternoon and evening, but it's been a while since the New Braunfels cooker got a bath. If it gets too rusty and falls apart that would be a perfect reason to go get another one, or maybe even a pellet grill.
> 
> View attachment 55344



I'm going to try my second attempt with the offset smoker. My son and I are going to do a pork butt and another piece of the brisket.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Curious as to what everyone is cooking on the fourth, so I start it out with what I'm planning to do. Will drag the stick burner out of the garage early and aim for about a 10 hour cook for some pulled pork. Even though I don't have that many mouths to feed, the leftovers are really easy to foodsave and use for things like cuban sandwiches or a quickie meal if I portion them out. We are supposed to get T-storms during the afternoon and evening, but it's been a while since the New Braunfels cooker got a bath. If it gets too rusty and falls apart that would be a perfect reason to go get another one, or maybe even a pellet grill.



I just found out we are entertaining. Need to start planning, though I have little motivation.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I just found out we are entertaining. Need to start planning, though I have little motivation.


How many? I think the average brisket feeds 12 or 14, if it's a big one. I've smoked a turkey, carved it down for sandwiches and done a pork butt on the side. Maybe a few racks of ribs? I'd come down and be your helper for the day if I didn't have to work on Friday, though I may take off at this point (lack of motivation on my part).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> How many? I think the average brisket feeds 12 or 14, if it's a big one. I've smoked a turkey, carved it down for sandwiches and done a pork butt on the side. Maybe a few racks of ribs? I'd come down and be your helper for the day if I didn't have to work on Friday, though I may take off at this point (lack of motivation on my part).



I'm still trying to figure that out. At least 14. But we have some neighbors currently out of town who I think will also show up. Could be 18-20. Pulled pork is always good for a crowd, but I'm lacking the motivation. I may just do burgers, dogs and chicken. Or, worse, might get some pulled pork and chicken from a nearby BBQ joint.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm still trying to figure that out. At least 14. But we have some neighbors currently out of town who I think will also show up. Could be 18-20. Pulled pork is always good for a crowd, but I'm lacking the motivation. I may just do burgers, dogs and chicken. Or, worse, might get some pulled pork and chicken from a nearby BBQ joint.


We have a place in E. Berlin that touts a version of Baltimore Pit Beef, that is rather expensive, but really good. That's always nice if you can afford it, makes the event a little less stressful for the cook, for sure!


----------



## ibglowin

Costco Prime Brisket (pic from a previous cook) and a couple racks of BB's for us. Prolly throw on a link of ho-made German snausage as well.






ceeaton said:


> Curious as to what everyone is cooking on the fourth,


----------



## dralarms

Boatboy24 said:


> . Or, worse, might get some pulled pork and chicken from a nearby BBQ joint.




That’s blasphemy.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Curious as to what everyone is cooking on the fourth,



Well, friends have invited us over for grilled lobster, as long as I am willing to do the dispatching and grilling! Challenge accepted!


----------



## Johnd

Little brothers in town for a few days, we’re headed into the southern marshes and bays for an overnight trout and red fishing trip with a group of childhood buddies, fishing Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning. They asked me to bring dinner Saturday night, as well as some wine. I’ll be doing two butts overnight Friday, wrapping and ice chesting by noon Saturday, for a feast that evening. Suspect it’ll end up as sandwiches for the Sunday trip as well. Probably grab an assortment of my grape wines from ‘16 & ‘17, all big reds, of course...


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Little brothers in town for a few days, we’re headed into the southern marshes and bays for an overnight trout and red fishing trip with a group of childhood buddies, fishing Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning. They asked me to bring dinner Saturday night, as well as some wine. I’ll be doing two butts overnight Friday, wrapping and ice chesting by noon Saturday, for a feast that evening. Suspect it’ll end up as sandwiches for the Sunday trip as well. Probably grab an assortment of my grape wines from ‘16 & ‘17, all big reds, of course...



Sounds like pulled pork omelettes for breakfast Sunday...


----------



## Mcjeff

Sous vide with my new Inkbird. Steaks with rub. Heating up the grill now to sear.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mcjeff said:


> View attachment 55357
> Sous vide with my new Inkbird. Steaks with rub. Heating up the grill now to sear.



Nice! I just threw some in the tub with my Anova about half an hour ago.

Didn't know Inkbird made a SV.


----------



## JulieHammer

We are putting some t bones on the grill and I made potato salad along with corn on the cob.


----------



## Mcjeff

Boatboy24 said:


> Nice! I just threw some in the tub with my Anova about half an hour ago.
> 
> Didn't know Inkbird made a SV.



I didn’t know either but found it on amazon. I like my inkbird temp controller and recently bought a bbq temp unit so I figured why not! 1st time I’ve used it.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Sounds like pulled pork omelettes for breakfast Sunday...



Anything is fair game at the fishing camp.......


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Anything is fair game at the fishing camp.......


And the less you have to bring home, the better (our motto at our camp).

Youngest Son requested enchiladas. No problem since there were T-storms here, there and everywhere. Hate using the inside stove, but I guess that is the joy of central air. Ho-made enchilada sauce (very very easy), lot's of cheese, some beef and that's about it.


----------



## ceeaton

Pulled a senior moment, wanted to get the smoker up and temps stable by 7 am. Had my alarm set at 6 am, thought to myself "self, you need to get up 15 minutes earlier". Proceeded to set the minutes back to :45 but left the hour at 6. Needless to say the butt didn't get on the smoker until 7:45. It's so hot today that I don't think it will be an issue. A plus is that my MIL, BIL and his wife are coming for dinner, so I won't have a ton of leftovers so I might have to cook another butt on the weekend. Only other glitch was that I was low on hickory logs, so got a bag at Lowes ($20) and got back within an hour. Temps only dropped to 235, so I think I'll be fine (trying to maintain 270-280).


----------



## ceeaton

Wow, lot's of senior moments today as well. Image is below.


----------



## ibglowin

Prepped the Brisket last night and got the Kamado ready to go last night as well so all I had to do was light the propane torch and get the fire going. Woke up at 5:00AM and I was rolling smoke by 530AM. This guy is moving fast (already at 138 in the point) but choking the fire down now to get it down from 260 to 225F. PartyQ is ready to go when needed. Beers are about to be on ice. Happy 4th to all!


----------



## ceeaton

Remember the stall...

My boston butt is at 131. I've let the temps drop down a bit since I don't have to pull it to rest for another 6 hours. I have the variable of T-storms, if they form, so I might have to take mine into the indoor oven if they get bad. At this point I think I could finish the pork without additional heat it's so hot outside.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, Yep every brisket is sure different in how it cooks that's for sure. The flat and the point were like 20 degrees apart an hour or so ago but now closing in on each other and only 7 degrees difference. Still I am at 151F on the point and only 4 hours into the cook on a 10.5lb brisket. Will wrap in pink butcher paper around 165F or so.


----------



## ceeaton

One good thing is that you can let that bad boy hang out for quite a few hours in a cooler to rest. I guess I can do that to a point with the butt. Up to 144*F on the butt, had a call from the MIL asking what to bring. By the time the call was over I looked at my phone and the inkbird said the fire was down to 205*F, ran up and added some lump. Back up into the 250's now where I'll try and keep it. Also, the radar went from clean (actually very bright blue skies here which surprised me with the humidity) to a bunch of popcorn small storms, one that just missed us (I actually felt a little drizzle on my head).

I only have white butcher paper, the supply store was out of it unless I wanted to buy $60 worth. I'll use foil to collect the fat from this cook.

Also, I just noticed from an earlier image that your prime brisket was only $2.99 a pound. I pay $3.99 for just a run of the mill type, that's a great price! Assuming you cut that one in half it was so big.


----------



## ibglowin

Costco sells the untrimmed Prime for somewhere between $2.99 and $3.99 depending on location. They usually have quite a few different sized ones from ~11.5 to 18lb in the whole packers. I am always looking for the smaller sized ones. Amazon is your friend for the pink butcher paper. 175' roll for $19.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Remember the stall...
> 
> My boston butt is at 131. I've let the temps drop down a bit since I don't have to pull it to rest for another 6 hours. I have the variable of T-storms, if they form, so I might have to take mine into the indoor oven if they get bad. At this point I think I could finish the pork without additional heat it's so hot outside.



At that temp, you haven’t been through the “stall” yet, don’t mess around too much.....


----------



## Johnd

Got up early and injected and vacuum sealed two monster butts for the fishing trip cook tomorrow. Big jar of Butt Rub awaits them before entering the smoker. 




Turned attention to dinner, four prime ribeyes seasoned with sea salt, fresh cracked pepper, garlic, and a sprig of rosemary. Got em bathing in the sous vide til dinner, when they’ll get seared just before serving.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Burgers, sausage, chicken, pulled pork, beer, wine....

Happy July 4th...!!!

I LOVE my country


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> At that temp, you haven’t been through the “stall” yet, don’t mess around too much.....


Yeah I know...I was just timing it to pull around 5 pm, which I pretty much did (4:45). I'm pretty good about ramping it up a bit when it hits about 155 and it's usually smooth sailing to 205*F or so. The only really bad stalls I ever had were with a brisket that I wasn't watching my fire temps really close. If you loose momentum just before 160 or so you can usually depend on a long stall. This cook went well with no stall at all. Fortunately we got some drizzle and that was about it, storms to the left, storms to the right, but no direct hit.

Went to pull the smoker into the garage this morning and the fire box was still pretty warm, so I left it out hoping I can get home before the next batch of storms starts up this afternoon. If it gets wet I'll use it as an opportunity to wipe it down, possibly oil the outside a bit and crank it back up with a brisket that is hopefully on sale since the 4th has passed (may drop by my local Wegmans, they've been known to have good deals after a holiday).


----------



## GreginND

Ribz, potato salad and greens. What could be more July fourth?


----------



## Johnd

GreginND said:


> Ribz, potato salad and greens. What could be more July fourth?
> 
> View attachment 55380
> 
> 
> View attachment 55381



@GreginND what, exactly, are Ribz made of????


----------



## geek

I was going to also ask that question, since he is vegetarian I was wondering if that's sort of like eggplant of some sorts mixed with something...interested to know.


----------



## ibglowin

Well a quick Google search turned this up so there you go.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ended up doing about 20 hot dogs, 15 burgers, a whole, cut up chicken and several BSB's. Not much in the way of leftovers, so I guess it was OK.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Well a quick Google search turned this up so there you go.
> 
> View attachment 55382



I'm pretty sure that's not it..............LOL!


----------



## ibglowin

I'm not sure Walmart understands how pellet grills work..........


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not it..............LOL!


I really can't believe they published that picture of me without my consent. I should get some sort of royalties!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I'm not sure Walmart understands how pellet grills work..........


You use a few of those on the side so you can replicate the binder and/or lighter fluid taste and aroma when you are cooking...


----------



## ceeaton

Friday, pizza night. Normal pizzas all around. Mine was a red onion, green pepper and anchovie pizza. Forgot to make the sauce so rushed it a bit. Cento crushed tomatoes with some italian spice, garlic and kosher salt. Cooled it off in a water bath in the sink, otherwise the hot sauce makes the dough puff up prematurely. Perfect inside meal since a pesky T-storm hung around and wouldn't leave for two hours. We did need the rain, just not a weeks worth in a few hours. Beggars can't be choosers, I guess.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I'm not sure Walmart understands how pellet grills work..........


LOL!!


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, that crust, that pizza is a thing of perfection! All I can say is........






Oh and that is a LOT of Anchovies! LOL



ceeaton said:


> Friday, pizza night. Normal pizzas all around.


----------



## GreginND

I’ll join the Friday pizza gang. I love my little portable propane pizza oven that blasts them at 900 degrees.


----------



## GreenEnvy22




----------



## geek




----------



## GreenEnvy22

geek said:


> View attachment 55397
> 
> View attachment 55398


Mmmm, so many types of dead animals


----------



## sour_grapes

Nothing like the high-volume cookers in the posts above me!

Tonight we enjoyed grilled redskin potatoes (microwaved first to soften, EVOO, then grilled to brown); grilled zucchini (EVOO, salt, herbes de Provence, covered with Pecorino cheese); grilled Romanesco brocolli "steaks" (steamed to soften, EVOO, then grilled to char); and fatty, unctuous, farmed, GMO damn-it-all salmon (briefly grilled, keeping it damn near raw inside; served with a _beurre blanc_ sauce of reduced white wine, Vidalia onions, tarragon, lots of butter, lemon, and garlic). All of this was washed down with ho-made Pinot Gris (which also went into the _beurre blanc)._


----------



## Boatboy24

Did some chicken and skirt steak in McCormick’s Brazilian Steak House rub. Drizzled with a mix of EVOO, red wine vinegar, garlic, cilantro, parsley and a hint of red pepper flakes. Served up with Panzanella and a redskin basil potato salad. Came out awesome.


----------



## dralarms

Had a cookout on Thursday, had some leftover beef brisket, my wife froze it in a vacuum bag. I took that and added it to my sous vide cooker at 155, cooked it from 1 pm to 6 pm. Omg it is off the chain good. Tender and juicy.


----------



## GreginND

Our first basil of the year means pesto.


----------



## sour_grapes

DW is off on a business trip, so some bachelor fare for me. I started with a salad (not shown) of baby spinach and arugula, with just salt and EVOO as dressing. For the main course, I had broiled mushroom caps (soy and EVOO); leftover grilled asparagus (marjoram); leftover _cacio e pepe_ (umm, obviously, cheese and pepper, along with some EVOO and butter); and one of those lamb shoulder chops (practically rib chops) that I always prattle on about. Dry-brined, seared in a cast-iron pan, seasoned with coriander, fennel, and garlic.


----------



## ibglowin

Have not seen this Brazilian Steakhouse rub in the stores. I see they also make a Brazilian Steakhouse marinade as well. Have you tried it on steak yet? Thinking a Tri-tip might be an excellent candidate for some of this! 



Boatboy24 said:


> Did some chicken and skirt steak in McCormick’s Brazilian Steak House rub.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Have not seen this Brazilian Steakhouse rub in the stores. I see they also make a Brazilian Steakhouse marinade as well. Have you tried it on steak yet? Thinking a Tri-tip might be an excellent candidate for some of this!



I did both chicken and skirt steak the other day. Both were great. Just had some leftover chicken on a salad. Nice flavor.


----------



## ibglowin

No rub at the store today but they did have the marinade which I think I like as much if not more. Picked up 2 of the marinade packets. $1 a piece (add oil, red wine vinegar and some H20). TT on sale as well this weekend ! 



Boatboy24 said:


> I did both chicken and skirt steak the other day. Both were great. Just had some leftover chicken on a salad. Nice flavor.


----------



## geek

From last night, some St. Louis ribs from my favorite place, Costco [emoji4]


----------



## ibglowin

Looks good! My local grocery store will have spare ribs on sale for $1.29/lb this weekend and they are not Kroger brand but Smithfield ones which always look way better. I will be stocking up!


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Thursday night pizza night! Easy button as I got a 50% off coupon from PM's LOL.

Dialing in the Pit Boss Kamado for pizza. Too hot to fire up an indoor oven! Crust cooks faster than the top which is reverse from the LG electric range. One pepperoni, italian snausage and green chile. One canadian bacon, pineapple and jalapeño. I added Costco Chèvre and Costco Kalamta olives on top as well. Nailed it!


----------



## sour_grapes

Grilled up a nice meal tonight. I par-boiled some garlic scapes, then finished on the grill (just EVOO); grilled asparagus (salt and EVOO); grilled scallions (you guessed it, salt and EVOO); corn-off-the-cob (grilled, then cut off into a skillet with lots of butter and a savory herb mix); and grilled tuna. Marinated the tuna in lime and soy, then hit it on a really hot grill for 2.5 minutes per side. Nailed it!

All was washed down with some ho-made Pinot Gris.


----------



## GreginND

I made some hand pulled biang biang noodles. These are traditionally from the Xi’an province in China and topped with chili flakes, garlic and green onions and then hot oil is poured on them to sizzle the toppings. It is flavored with soy and Chinese black vinegar. I don’t think peanuts are traditional, but I love them. And I used more Sichuan flavors with chili oil and some black bean chili sauce.


----------



## boppy1

Any chance of getting the recipe for the biang biang noodles?


----------



## GreginND

boppy1 said:


> Any chance of getting the recipe for the biang biang noodles?



Here's one of the better ones. There are lots of youtube videos with a variety of recipe inspiration. I did not do the hot chili oil on top, but rather heated oil in a pan, toasted my peanuts, added my garlic and the white parts of the scallions, a bit of chili oil and a tsp of black bean chili paste, fried it for a bit then poured that on the noodles.

Then I added a few tablespoons of a sauce made from some soy sauce and balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Johnd

Hurricane dinner, sous vide / seared NY strip from the Wagyu cow, garden fresh peas, cauliflower purée and Keto bread. Paired beautifully with 2014 Del Dotto Cab Franc. Got several more hunks of meat out for the trapped at home weekend, short ribs and beef shanks. We won’t be hungry or thirsty.......


----------



## geek

That steak looks


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed grilled potatoes (EVOO, salt); escarole (separated the hearts from the outer leaves, sauteed the latter with garlic and EVOO, then combined with pieces of green olives; grilled the hearts, then served with the sauteed bits slathered over); grilled eggplant pureed with 
sesame oil, EVOO, lime juice, sauteed garlic, and cumin); and pork chop (dry-brined, seasoned with smoked paprika). Washed down with ho-made Pinot Gris.


----------



## Johnd

Did a little cooking this morning, took out 4 large beef shanks from the Wagyu cow, browned them pretty heavily in a cast iron pot with EVOO, removed them to a plate. Melted a stick of butter in the pot, added some trinity plus garlic and cooked it way down, then added 1.5 cups of 2017 Lodi Cab and came back to a simmer. Added the shanks back in, plus a little beef stock to nearly cover them, sprinkled some tarragon leaves on top, covered, and into the oven for 5 hours. Sometime in the cook, I’ll add some small taters and carrots. Of course, I’m drinking the rest of the bottle, this hurricane shit isn’t for the faint of heart.......


----------



## ibglowin

Johnd said:


> Of course, I’m drinking the rest of the bottle, this hurricane shit isn’t for the faint of heart.......


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 55487



That’s a couple miles away, on the shore of the lake, the water extends onshore for about a block or two. Almost all of the homes over there were built up off of the ground, or have been raised since Katrina. Beautiful area, just gotta deal with water occasionally.....


----------



## Bubba1

Paella


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

A nice rack of Smithfield ribs, as alerted to by @ibglowin . $1.99 in these parts, however. Completed the meal with artichokes (baked, then finished on the grill); French lentils (butter, EVOO, and herbes de Provence, _parce que Juillet quatorze_); and green beans (parboiled then grilled with Vidalia onions). All turned out really nice. Washed down with my second-run Syrah porch pounder.


----------



## ceeaton

Boy, all this food looks really good. I just wish I could have been cooking all weekend. Kids had VBS and I always get talked into helping out. Problem was that yesterday and today it was from 4-6:30pm and we had to be there by 3:30 since my son and I were helping, youngest daughter was one of the "subjects". Oh, and wifey had to work this weekend (bad excuse) so I had to attend. Kinda hard to prepare a meal with that schedule. Today was the final program and I had no responsibilities, so I dropped them off, helped move some tables for an ice cream social they were having afterwards, then came home to do some much needed garden work and fired up the kettle grill for some dogs and lamb burgers when they got home. Finally a real meal!

I did smoke cook a 8 1/4lb pork butt for our outdoor service and picnic today (the church is all decorated up, so every year we go to one of the local parks for the service and meal). But it's no fun when you're cooking the butt and can't down a few six packs while cooking it. Becomes more like work than fun (another reason I don't work for a brewery, I've had offers). I will say the NC vinegar based bbq sauce I made was rather tangy, spicy and cut nicely through the fat in the pork (vinegar, red pepper, black pepper, ketchup, a touch of kosher salt and sugar - piedmont style). I have enough pork left for two sandwiches, so I think they liked it.


----------



## jgmann67

Brined chicken thighs on the grill tonight with a Luna Bianca chard. Wow that’s good eatin’.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Boy, all this food looks really good. I just wish I could have been cooking all weekend. Kids had VBS and I always get talked into helping out. Problem was that yesterday and today it was from 4-6:30pm and we had to be there by 3:30 since my son and I were helping, youngest daughter was one of the "subjects". Oh, and wifey had to work this weekend (bad excuse) so I had to attend. Kinda hard to prepare a meal with that schedule. Today was the final program and I had no responsibilities, so I dropped them off, helped move some tables for an ice cream social they were having afterwards, then came home to do some much needed garden work and fired up the kettle grill for some dogs and lamb burgers when they got home. Finally a real meal!
> 
> I did smoke cook a 8 1/4lb pork butt for our outdoor service and picnic today (the church is all decorated up, so every year we go to one of the local parks for the service and meal). But it's no fun when you're cooking the butt and can't down a few six packs while cooking it. Becomes more like work than fun (another reason I don't work for a brewery, I've had offers). I will say the NC vinegar based bbq sauce I made was rather tangy, spicy and cut nicely through the fat in the pork (vinegar, red pepper, black pepper, ketchup, a touch of kosher salt and sugar - piedmont style). I have enough pork left for two sandwiches, so I think they liked it.



Sounds wonderful. Reminds me that I have to experiment with a low-country and/or piedmont vinegar-based BBQ. Sounds delightful!

What is VBS?


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> What is VBS?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> What is VBS?



Vacation Bible School?


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Vacation Bible School?



??


----------



## ibglowin

What you didn't get enough rain this weekend? You want some more? LOL



Johnd said:


> ??


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> What you didn't get enough rain this weekend? You want some more? LOL



Barry was a complete dud, less than 2” in 3 days at my house.


----------



## ibglowin

Johnd said:


> Barry was a complete dud, less than 2” in 3 days at my house.


----------



## ibglowin

Interesting article in the paper regarding Brisket. Everybody wants it these days!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Interesting article in the paper regarding Brisket. Everybody wants it these days!



Wow (except for that it makes sense), that is crazy!


----------



## Shehanie Collette Silva

Chicken Parm, herb and pesto pasta and steamed veggies


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Kantuckid

We eat well and don't eat out often either as nowhere close to begin with. When we do eat close to home, there's an old country club gone public and who's kitchen is run by a local with great food at reasonable prices. We have a tough time not ordering the grouper but truth is lots of other VG choices. Even the house salads are outstanding.
Tonight's supper e.g., is more Honey Select sweet corn (I bought it local, mine is all Incredible variety), our first trial of a new to us variety of heirloom 1/2 runner beans cooked with new red & white potatoes(not those skinny , beanless , tasteless, stringless whatevers!), salmon patties(also made right, not the version with no goodies in them), Jalapeono' cornbread (the hillbilly made right kind) and a big glass of Milo's Tea from Birmingham, AL via our KY walmart. Piled in with the beans is Vidalia onion slices, heirloom tomatoes(we have a bunch of different kinds) which results in whats called locally, "a dogs mess", which I suppose is named after leftovers going to the dog? Crude name but delicious.
BTW, I sure don't eat a part of one ear of corn? Both my 4 year old GD's eat more than that?


----------



## ceeaton

Thought about putting these on the grill sans charcoal, they would have gotten done, just not in time for dinner. Two small racks (1.5 & 1.75 lbs each) of beef back ribs. Nice and meaty, good marbling. Salt and pepper for one, salt, pepper and some "meat magic" for the other. Used the snake method with a couple of pieces of hickory wood. Cruising at 250*F right now. Usually take 4 to 5 hours at 225, so these should get done in time to rest for 30 minutes or so for a 6 pm dinner.




Last night was pizza on the grill (didn't want to fire up the oven inside, central air unit is 26 years old this month, don't want to push it). Mushrooms and pepperoni, yum!


----------



## ceeaton

Hmmm, extra heat outside helped them get close to done about an hour earlier than expected (meat at 180, I aim for 200-205 just like brisket). Wrapped in butcher paper and restricted the vent openings to hopefully hold the ribs for an hour and a half. Gotta figure out something to make with red skinned taters (I like them mashed with skins on but the kids don't). Maybe just some simple parsley, butter and steamed taters.

Edit: this looks pretty good and easy: https://virtualweberbullet.com/potato1.html


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Got out of Dodge for a long weekend getaway to SOCAL. Went to one of my fav's in the area Gordon Biersch for lunch and a pint of course.


----------



## ceeaton

Hopefully it's cooler in SoCal than at home.

Beef ribs were fantastic, the red skinned taters were a hit (anytime all eat something, it's a hit around these parts). I had some day old basil I picked for pizza last evening and threw it in the the green beans as they steamed. Added a nice flavor note that I didn't expect.


----------



## ibglowin

No complaints today!


----------



## ceeaton

It was 81 here at 8 am (wifey and I went for breakfast). Forecast to hit 81 again at midnight tonight...low of 79*F, very humid.


----------



## Mike Dunlap

I have four racks of baby backs in a Bradley smoker. I have the butcher cut each rack lengthwise and then split the half racks into serving size portions before coating with a BBQ rub and setting them aside in the fridge for a couple days. 

Trying 3 hours targeting 250 degrees, then double wrapping with foil - then back in smoker (no smoke for this stage) for 2 hours more. Then unwrapping, basting with BBQ sauce, and placing back in smoker for final 15+ minutes. 

Doing 31 portions so have my fingers crossed and a cold brewski class at hand.


----------



## Kantuckid

My "butcher" stuffs the meat shelves @ Walmart... Trick is slow and not dried out on surfaces. If I had a better BBQ smoker I'd do it longer like the pros. 
I watch for yellow tagged meat that's marked down and freeze until I'm ready to BBQ it in bunches. Two Pork shoulders or two racks of ribs. I particularly like the ribs with some loin meat still on them. I never buy the ribs that lack meat and a bony affair to eat them.Just being called baby back means not much overall. Yuk.
The better ones can be baby backs or St Louis style as Tyson calls them. 
I make my own rub-google "recipe for Lil Jakes Dry Rub" and mix your own zip lock bag full in a few minutes, cheaper too.
I cut my racks in half with a knife to shorten them, thus I slow cook four halves at a time. I rub them after thawing and pulling off the inner membrane, then wrap in plastic wrap overnite. I use the residual juice in my basting bowl which also has water and a bit of rub mixed in. 
After many hours of low temp cooking over briquets (I toss in some damp hickory chunks while on charcoal-when it;'s gone it's gone) and then wrap my ribs in foil over a water filled oven roasting pan normally used for turkeys. I do another 4 hours at low temp-250deg and then cool and bag back into the freezer as pork stores much longer after cooking than frozen fresh. Use BBQ sauce as you like when warming them for a meal. 
_ I do briskets the same way as above. _


----------



## Boatboy24

Back from the beach and was just at Wegmans. Not even looking for steak, but I always stroll through the meat section, just in case. I don't think you can get much closer to Prime than this.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Back from the beach and was just at Wegmans. Not even looking for steak, but I always stroll through the meat section, just in case. I don't think you can get much closer to Prime than this.
> 
> View attachment 55602



Pretty impressive marbling for a choice cut, I’ll bet that those will do very nicely!!!


----------



## geek

Papaya juice and pulled pork with cheese sandwich. Really love this papaya juice..!!


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like a jail cell meal to me....... Do you need bail money? KIDDING! LOL

How was the pulled pork?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Looks like a jail cell meal to me.......




I won't ask how you know that. LOL!


----------



## ibglowin

I just googled jail food...... LOL


----------



## geek

You wish that was jail food LOL


----------



## ceeaton

Was planning on dinner alone, but my son didn't go to the event my wife and daughter are attending tonight. I said I'm just doing gyro meat and that made him very happy. Half beef, half lamb (I know now that in Greece they primarily stack pork on the cookers). Used the kettle and made a meatloaf like shape, put two skewers through it to help turn it, then indirectly cooked for about an hour and fifteen minutes. Was aiming for a 165* temp but it carried over to 174. Still a very flavorful mix. Son did some quesadillas with feta cheese and the meat. I added some Tzatziki sauce, a diced tomato rescued from the garden and some feta cheese. Very easy meal, with some good leftovers for omelets tomorrow morning.


----------



## ibglowin

Costco run today. Snagged a couple items for future dinners including a beautiful double rack of "Prime" uncut short ribs! Brisket has crept up about $0.30/lb since the last time I bought one at Costco. Not horrible but getting more expensive due to demand I guess and all those pellet grills being sold.


----------



## Kraffty

First time cooking halibut in years, mostly because 20.00 a lb seems insane and I genuinely fear not doing a good job with it. Made a mix of Brussels sprouts and Swiss chard along with herbed rice and “ butter” chardoney. Would absolutely serve this to guests.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks spectacular, Mike.


----------



## bstnh1

St. Louis ribs on the Weber Smokey Mountain last night.


----------



## geek

Pastel en hoja, this one made with yuca and chicken inside....good!!
With some good passion fruit juice....hmmm


----------



## geek

Dominican plate of the day [emoji4]


----------



## Bubba1

Had a graduation party for my daughter she requested paella


----------



## geek

Cachapas, hmmmmm [emoji39]


----------



## geek

Domino’s Pizza in DR with passion fruit natural juice plus tamarindo natural juice.

There’s some chicken wings in there too, they put bbq sauce all over it.


----------



## sour_grapes

A beautiful night to grill. I steamed some fresh fennel, then grilled it with some onion and EVOO. I had some leftover corn-off-the-cob with savory spring herbs, butter, and, garlic. I parboiled some fresh garlic scapes, then grilled them with EVOO. But the _pièce de résistance_ was the steak. I found a Woo-Hoo grass-fed, prime, boneless ribeye steak. I dry-brined it, then grilled on a super-hot grill to medium rare. (To be truthful, it came out a _touch_ more well-done than I was shooting for, but still acceptable.) Very scrumptious. All washed down with a 2010 Columbia Crest HHH Merlot, which as all that it was cracked up to be.


----------



## ibglowin

PM me for recipe.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> PM me for recipe.



Don't need it. Kids and I made it last night. LOL!


----------



## Boatboy24

Wife and kids had a late pizza lunch and there were leftovers, but not enough for all of us. I'm taking one for the team. In the freezer, I've been keeping a stock of NY strips individually seasoned and vacuum sealed. Threw one in the SV for about 2 hours (got home a little earlier than usual) and will serve that up on a bed of romaine w/ Caesar dressing after searing the bejesus out of it.


----------



## ibglowin

National Wing Day was Monday. Making up for it today.......


----------



## Bubba1

Had to do murder burgers


----------



## Chuck E

Would you share your gyro recipe? I always wanted to try this at home. 




ceeaton said:


> Was planning on dinner alone, but my son didn't go to the event my wife and daughter are attending tonight. I said I'm just doing gyro meat and that made him very happy. Half beef, half lamb (I know now that in Greece they primarily stack pork on the cookers). Used the kettle and made a meatloaf like shape, put two skewers through it to help turn it, then indirectly cooked for about an hour and fifteen minutes. Was aiming for a 165* temp but it carried over to 174. Still a very flavorful mix. Son did some quesadillas with feta cheese and the meat. I added some Tzatziki sauce, a diced tomato rescued from the garden and some feta cheese. Very easy meal, with some good leftovers for omelets tomorrow morning.
> 
> View attachment 55640
> 
> 
> View attachment 55641


----------



## geek

At work for lunch, pork chop, veggies and fries [emoji489]


----------



## ceeaton

Chuck E said:


> Would you share your gyro recipe? I always wanted to try this at home.


Here's an Alton Brown (Food Network) I loosely follow. He uses all lamb, but in Greece they usually use pork. Any combination of meat seems to work fine. My latest one was 1/2 ground lamb and 1/2 ground ribeye, turned out delicious in my opinion. Just search on Gyro meat recipe and you'll get a ton of them.

https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/...-with-tzatziki-sauce-59c80fb4d0cf8d619f81c626


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> Here's an Alton Brown (Food Network) I loosely follow. He uses all lamb, but in Greece they usually use pork. Any combination of meat seems to work fine. My latest one was 1/2 ground lamb and 1/2 ground ribeye, turned out delicious in my opinion. Just search on Gyro meat recipe and you'll get a ton of them.
> 
> https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/...-with-tzatziki-sauce-59c80fb4d0cf8d619f81c626



It wasn't until just recently I learned authentic Greek gyros where pork.


----------



## ceeaton

Bachelor/kid-less night, brought home many options. Went with the linguini and clam sauce. Followed this recipe (https://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/best-linguine-and-clams), didn't use whole clams, added some shrimp, also added some fresh basil and some parm cheese at the end. Turned out really well. Used a WE Sel Viognier started 4/2/15 (bottled 5/17/15) that amazingly enough tastes better than the last trial bottle and has little to no sediment (not sure how I did that with the zero aging before bottling). Really added a nice flavor to the recipe and pairs well as the wine for the meal. May have lost some of it's edge, but is still very Viogniery (if that is a word, if not I just made it up, deal with it).







Edit: there is some fresh baby zucchini diced up in there, needed to use one, it was very small so I don't think it really impacted the flavor, just added liquid which was needed when I added the under cooked pasta.


----------



## Boatboy24

Never posted a pic last night.


----------



## geek

Our friend asked us to go to her house....
Shrimp, fried plantains and fried yuca [emoji7]


----------



## Kraffty

ULondon broil, green beans and twice baked potato. A decent 2011 cab washed it down.


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice! Love that potato!


----------



## Kraffty

I saw that years ago on food network. Just as easy as normal but everyone seems wowed by it


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like you drilled out the inside of that tater with a Dremel tool or similar!


----------



## ibglowin

Cacio e Pepe with a side of grilled Italian Pork Tenderloin and some caprese skewers on the side. Basil and maters from the garden!


----------



## Boatboy24

Skirt steak and chicken tacos. Sorry, this is the only pic I took.


----------



## GreginND

Are you ready for a culinary tour? Here we go.

Let's start with some hand pulled Biang Biang noodles with a garlic, chilies, green onions and peanuts.








Steamed bao buns stuffed with ginger, garlic and shiitake mushroom.






Stir fried Chinese eggplant with black bean.






Korean cucumber salad with Korean red chili gochukaru.






Kosahr - this is an Egyptian street food that is layered with rice and lentils, macaroni, chick peas. It is flavored with a cumin tomato sauce and a cumin flavored vinegar sauce. Of course, crispy fried onions on top finish off the deliciousness. 






Vegan Thai Green Curry sausages served with noodles with Thai Basil and peanut pesto.











Southern US meets Egypt. I used some leftover lentils and rice to stuff some collard greens. I topped with with the cumin tomato sauce and baked the rolls. Not your usual cabbage rolls!











Finally, another spicy Chinese noodle dish. This was topped with spicy Sichuan green beans and flavored with soy and black vinegar.


----------



## Kraffty

so much for monday, what are you cooking tonight. It really all looks so incredible and nice pictures too!
Mike


----------



## Kraffty

On a much less ambitious attempt than Greg, Mike and Jims last entries we had tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches last night. Rains came, temps plummeted into the mid 80's and we had fresh veggies in the fridge so why not break out the rainy day comfort food.


----------



## mainshipfred

Kraffty said:


> On a much less ambitious attempt than Greg, Mike and Jims last entries we had tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches last night. Rains came, temps plummeted into the mid 80's and we had fresh veggies in the fridge so why not break out the rainy day comfort food.
> View attachment 55836



A few years ago while finishing up a restaurant they were doing training on special orders. They gave me a surprise order which was grilled cheese with sauerkraut. I don't think I had a grilled cheese without sauerkraut since.


----------



## Kraffty

I'm going to try that! I'm a big fan of Rubins, thanks!
Mike


----------



## geek

Kale pesto pasta, Costco made


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

I give up. What is it!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I give up. What is it!



It was a combo, paella, chicken on the side and other stuff not in the picture [emoji4]


----------



## Bubba1

Fig,arugala prosciutto pizza done in my wood fired pizza oven.


----------



## Rocky

Bubba, Sounds like that would be delicious but I can't see any figs. How are the figs prepared, i.e. chopped, sliced, minced, etc.? Also, what cheese did you use? Looks like Feta.


----------



## geek

@Rocky where have you been??? Haven't seen posts from you in a long time...


----------



## Bubba1

Rocky said:


> Bubba, Sounds like that would be delicious but I can't see any figs. How are the figs prepared, i.e. chopped, sliced, minced, etc.? Also, what cheese did you use? Looks like Feta.


Fig preserves right on dough fresh mozzarella on top it goes in the oven then when done add arugula prosciutto grated reggiano and olive oil.


----------



## ibglowin

Pics of the wood fired pizza oven!



Bubba1 said:


> Fig, arugala prosciutto pizza done in my wood fired pizza oven.


----------



## Bubba1

ibglowin said:


> Pics of the wood fired pizza oven!


----------



## Bubba1

I love this thing


----------



## ibglowin

Which model is that? Looks nice!



Bubba1 said:


> I love this thing


----------



## Bubba1

ibglowin said:


> Which model is that? Looks nice!


Professional series by IlFornino.com


----------



## ceeaton

A hot day in August pulled pork cook. Half of a bone in pork butt. Weber kettle grill with a charcoal snake and some hickory for flavor. Ran it up to 200*F and now resting in foil so I can put the pull to pulled pork. Will serve with some farm fresh corn on the cob and a garden salad. Saturday and simple, nice basic formula for the weekend. Now where's my beer?


----------



## Johnd

Didn’t take any pics, but sous vide cooked a SRF Gold Ribeye Cap (spinalis) for 6 hours on 130. Patted dry, sea salt n pepper, seared in a superheated cast iron pan with butter. Sliced up in 1/2” strips (across the grain) and served. Decadent, but you just can’t eat much, it’s so rich. Think I made myself ill...


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

What kind of wood are you cooking on?



Bubba1 said:


> I love this thing


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 56026



It must suck to be so untrusting........


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Didn’t take any pics, but sous vide cooked a SRF Gold Ribeye Cap (spinalis) for 6 hours on 130. Patted dry, sea salt n pepper, seared in a superheated cast iron pan with butter. Sliced up in 1/2” strips (across the grain) and served. Decadent, but you just can’t eat much, it’s so rich. Think I made myself ill...



I bought a few Prime Ribeye Caps from Costco a while back. You are right about decadent.


----------



## ibglowin

Rules are rules John. Even for you! LOL



Johnd said:


> It must suck to be so untrusting........


----------



## ibglowin

Might need to try this just once.........


----------



## geek

Nice meal [emoji4]


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Getting rid of tomatoes! I am picking 3-4lb a week for the last month it seems. Baked Chicken Penne Pasta. Paired amazingly well with a 2015 Figgin's Toil Pinot Noir no less.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sous vide strip steak salad again. This is becoming the go-to 'Easy Button' meal for me. Wife and kids had gone out to lunch and had leftovers from that. So I was on my own. I needed to get the grass cut and needed something easy. Got home from work, took the steak out of the freezer and plopped it in the tub. Cut the grass, helped the wife out with a few things, got cleaned up and started the grill. 1 minute per side and I was done.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Sous vide strip steak salad again. This is becoming the go-to 'Easy Button' meal for me. Wife and kids had gone out to lunch and had leftovers from that. So I was on my own. I needed to get the grass cut and needed something easy. Got home from work, took the steak out of the freezer and plopped it in the tub. Cut the grass, helped the wife out with a few things, got cleaned up and started the grill. 1 minute per side and I was done.
> 
> View attachment 56104



What's your preferred temp to hit on the steak? Looks med rare?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> What's your preferred temp to hit on the steak? Looks med rare?



I set the Anova to 131. That 2-3 minutes on the grill, plus a rest of a couple minutes and I estimate I'm at 135-ish.


----------



## ibglowin

Got started early on the Labor Day weekend.........

A little steak and potato on the Weber!


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, I ended up with the ribs in the sous vide bath for about 32 hours at 150. Then I put them indirect on the kettle at ~250 with some pecan and cherry for about 40 minutes. While that was going, I did some cedar planked mashed potatoes and broccolini on the gasser. I separated the fat from the drippings and made a sauce with that, some red wine, rosemary, brown sugar and butter. I think I had about the right temp in the sous vide, though I could've gone a few more hours I think. Or instead, a little more time on the grill. The texture on these ribs was amazing, but they lacked some smoke (and a smoke ring) - even with that bit of time on the grill. Overall, I'd say it was a success; and pretty easy.


----------



## geek

Last night


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, I ended up with the ribs in the sous vide bath for about 32 hours at 150. Then I put them indirect on the kettle at ~250 with some pecan and cherry for about 40 minutes. While that was going, I did some cedar planked mashed potatoes and broccolini on the gasser. I separated the fat from the drippings and made a sauce with that, some red wine, rosemary, brown sugar and butter. I think I had about the right temp in the sous vide, though I could've gone a few more hours I think. Or instead, a little more time on the grill. The texture on these ribs was amazing, but they lacked some smoke (and a smoke ring) - even with that bit of time on the grill. Overall, I'd say it was a success; and pretty easy.
> 
> View attachment 56235
> View attachment 56236
> View attachment 56237
> View attachment 56238
> View attachment 56239



Looks awesome!!! I have read that meat cannot absorb smoke once it is heated beyond 140 F, I quit adding smoke chunks after 140. Maybe you could try cooling the meat a bit before the smoking attempt and see if that does the trick....


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Looks awesome!!! I have read that meat cannot absorb smoke once it is heated beyond 140 F, I quit adding smoke chunks after 140. Maybe you could try cooling the meat a bit before the smoking attempt and see if that does the trick....



Thanks John. I think I've read that too, now that you mention it. And I think there are some recipes that call for smoking, then SV, then finishing on the grill to firm up. I'll keep trying. This was my first SV attempt beyond 4-6 hours, but it warrants further exploration.


----------



## Boatboy24

Soy/Ginger glazed chicken, grilled broccolini and baby bok choi with a balsamic/soy glaze and jasmine rice. Blanc de Noir to wash it down.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks John. I think I've read that too, now that you mention it. And I think there are some recipes that call for smoking, then SV, then finishing on the grill to firm up. I'll keep trying. This was my first SV attempt beyond 4-6 hours, but it warrants further exploration.


My brother did a brisket for Saturday. I think he SV'ed it for 32 hours at 155*F (I'll check with him--yes that's the correct time and temp). He cools it in the fridge overnight, then finishes it on the Weber Kettle for a couple of hours. It does take on some grill flavor, but he aims lower as his kids aren't big crust people (I think it's the best part). It turned out really tender (served as sandwiches), but I know he's worried about hitting the mush threshold. He hasn't over done it yet with the brisket attempts.


----------



## Boatboy24

Not sick of it yet. (Maybe you are)
Threw in a few tater tots for some extra carbs. [emoji41]


----------



## GreginND

It’s been a while since I posted. 

This sandwich with roasted eggplant, roasted poblanos and green peppers and fresh tomato was delicious. The buns were fresh made too. 




I made a terrific zucchini pancake with mushrooms on top. Delicious with a spicy peanut sauce to top it off. 




Spanish potato stew (patatas a la Riojana) with my best seitan chorizo yet. 




Chickpea and huitlacoche stew on spaghetti squash. 




Yellow beet curry. Yum.


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

I feel bad for the people on the east coast (cleaning up a big mess I'm sure). A beautiful breezy September day here. Got in a men's breakfast (church crew), funeral, grocery shopping, beer stop, gas stop for tractor, lawn done, chicken wings made....oh, and some beer drunk. Looking forward to a full day of football tomorrow. Weather supposed to be gorgeous again. Spicy buffalo style wings on the other grill (they're all mine).


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

Our boy is all grown up now, sniff sniff...


----------



## geek

Last night


----------



## sour_grapes

Making jerk pork as we speak. Sides of callaloo, grilled eggplant caviar, and rice&peas.


----------



## Mcjeff

Daughters birthday. Shrimp boil and crablegs on the back deck. With a WE Riesling.


----------



## geek

Salmon, veggies and roasted potatoes


----------



## geek

Mcjeff said:


> Daughters birthday. Shrimp boil and crablegs on the back deck. With a WE Riesling. View attachment 56352



Man, that looks really yummy..!!


----------



## Kraffty

Our God daughter and her boyfriend met us in Phoenix for a Dave Matthews concert Friday night. They came out to Cottonwood for the rest of the weekend and I grilled a london broil for dinner on Saturday night. Added Brussels sprouts, Pommes Fondantes and a sourdough loaf, crosshatched and stuffed with 4 cheeses and melted butter (pioneer woman recipe).


----------



## sour_grapes

Oooh, I now have a hankering to make Pommes Fondantes! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken involtini with prosciutto and basil.


----------



## Bubba1

White Pie in my wood fired pizza oven


----------



## geek

Friends came over tonight.


----------



## geek

That was picanha, Brazilian delicatessen, it was real good


----------



## ibglowin

I stripped my tomato plants right before we left on our trip to CA. Took about 4lbs with us and smuggled them into CA. Polished them off over the two weeks we were gone and came home to this........




I decided to try my hand at making Ho-Made pasta sauce with about 2lbs of them yesterday afternoon. Found a couple recipes online and used the food processor to chop them up nicely. Had all the spices on hand somehow. Simmered for about 3 hours on low heat. Turned out amazing. So much tomato flavor. Fantastic color to boot. I did not add the sugar as I knew these would be sweet enough without any added. Added a ring of Ho-Made Italian Snausage and dinner was on. Fresh Basil from the garden to boot!


----------



## geek




----------



## Bubba1

Nothing like a pile of meat...looks great.


----------



## sour_grapes

I tried to recreate a wonderful meal I had recently at a restaurant. Char-crusted pork rib chops with cracked pepper and paprika, served with a fennel/cilantro-based chimichurri sauce. Sides of sauteed turnip greens (onions, sherry), braised fennel (ho-made beef broth), and Great Northern beans with cilantro rounded out the meal. Washed down with a ho-maid Pinot Gris.


----------



## stickman

Went with Ho-Made pizza tonight, made the dough yesterday and let it rise at room temp all day, then rolled into balls and refrigerated overnight. Used two dough balls today, will let the others age another day or two. I don't have the wood fired oven so 525F on the stone will have to do. I go with the proper Chicago cut. I think the dog was looking for her share.


----------



## geek

Feeding an army of about 23 hungry teenagers, the varsity boys soccer team.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

I may be doing burgers on the grill this coming weekend for the boys soccer team, about 20 or more hungry teenagers.
Need tips on how to manage so many burgers on the Weber ..!!

Should I buy frozen at Costco or patties?
How about grilling, I guess I can put about 12 at a time on indirect heat?


----------



## ibglowin

I would buy the frozen Costco patties myself. Either the regular or the ground sirloin if you want to spend just a bit more per pound for the better burger. They actually recommend you cook them frozen. I would just push the easy button and use your propane grill as well. Much more even cook temp and area and you can fit a lot of burgers on it at one time. The soccer boys won't be able to tell the difference between Propane or Charcoal more than likely. They will inhale whatever is in front of them in about 3 bites.




geek said:


> Should I buy frozen at Costco or patties?
> How about grilling, I guess I can put about 12 at a time on indirect heat?


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm not a big fan of the pre-made patties. Even the ones you get fresh at Wegman's aren't all that great. But they are OK in a pinch. For a crowd of hungry teenagers, I wouldn't hesitate to go with the 'premium' Costco patties. They will be enjoyed and you can push the Easy button. And if you overbuy, you have leftovers for another occasion that can sit in the freezer for a while.


----------



## geek

My gas grill has been in the limbo land somewhere in the backyard (far from the house) since I bought the Weber charcoal....lol

So gas grill is not an option.

Wife also said to go with the frozen ones but I'm kind of thinking about it anyways, maybe that would be the way to go.

Now, grilling-wise, not sure how one can keep up because I'd need about 25 burgers cooked in one shot, well maybe, or just about 12 and then 12 more, so some will eat first of course.
Do you guys go indirect to reach good internal temp and then direct to sear/color or go straight on the flames?


----------



## Bubba1

Shrimp Parm


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> My gas grill has been in the limbo land somewhere in the backyard (far from the house) since I bought the Weber charcoal....lol
> 
> So gas grill is not an option.
> 
> Wife also said to go with the frozen ones but I'm kind of thinking about it anyways, maybe that would be the way to go.
> 
> Now, grilling-wise, not sure how one can keep up because I'd need about 25 burgers cooked in one shot, well maybe, or just about 12 and then 12 more, so some will eat first of course.
> Do you guys go indirect to reach good internal temp and then direct to sear/color or go straight on the flames?


I go mostly direct unless I have to move due to flare ups. I move to indirect when I add cheese.


----------



## ibglowin

Your gonna be cooking burgers nonstop for an hour so direct. Get them on, get them off ASAP. Reload. Since you can't leave the grill you should have no worries about walking away and having a huge flare up and burning a bunch of burgers. You get a flare up you move a patty or two to another spot on the grill let it settle down. I would keep a spray bottle with H2O in case you get a big flareup that needs a little zap or two to settle it down.


----------



## geek

10-4


----------



## ibglowin

Grilled Pork Tenderloin with Arugula-Fennel Salad. Paired well with an Edna Valley Sauv Blanc.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Grilled Pork Tenderloin with Arugula-Fennel Salad. Paired well with an Edna Valley Sauv Blanc.
> 
> View attachment 56915



man, that looks good.


----------



## ibglowin

Easy meal using one of those pre-marinated Pork Tenderloins.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> man, that looks good.



It sure does. I need to get more creative with my salads, and that sounds like just the ticket. 

That EV SB didn't last too long in the cellar.


----------



## ibglowin

Would you believe I found that here locally! Smith's Marketplace (Kroger) up in LA had about 18 bottles of it on the shelves. Between us and our BFF's it's all gone now. $9.99 a bottle with the 20% discount for 6. It's almost NZ Sauv Blanc in character.











Boatboy24 said:


> That EV SB didn't last too long in the cellar.


----------



## ibglowin

This salad is amazing. Can't get enough of it lately.

https://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/arugula-fennel-salad



Boatboy24 said:


> It sure does. I need to get more creative with my salads, and that sounds like just the ticket.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> This salad is amazing. Can't get enough of it lately.
> 
> https://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/arugula-fennel-salad



I eat more fennel than the average human being. Likewise, I eat more arugula than the average person. Never thought of pairing these. Will give it a shot!

(Usually, I braise the fennel in a stock of one sort of another, often with onions.)


----------



## ibglowin

Second time making Cuban Picadillo. Made it once in SOCAL for 6 but tonight dinner for 2. Easy peasy to make. Just need the secret ingredient (Adobo seasoning). Some recipes call for raisins. Nope. LOL Olives, yes. Raisins, no.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Venatorscribe

geek said:


> Feeding an army of about 23 hungry teenagers, the varsity boys soccer team.
> 
> View attachment 56818
> 
> View attachment 56819
> 
> View attachment 56820


Job well done by the looks. They'll one day remember you for this - but also probably whinge about lack of wine...


----------



## Venatorscribe

ibglowin said:


>


Like the label design / concept


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

When its Friday. Your retired. And you have friends from down South (bringing more Pecan wood) coming to visit for the weekend. Costco Prime Beef Short Ribs!

I hope I can find something to pair with this bad boy.........


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> When its Friday. Your retired. And you have friends from down South (bringing more Pecan wood) coming to visit for the weekend. Costco Prime Beef Short Ribs!
> 
> I hope I can find something to pair with this bad boy.........
> 
> View attachment 57076



Yum!! I love a good batch of slow / low short ribs.........you got my brain working............


----------



## ibglowin

Fixing to get wrapped and some Cab Sauv added for braising!


----------



## Boatboy24

Making use of the leftover carcasses from last weekend's chicken dinner. Got some stock simmering now that'll be soup shortly. Perfect for the first night that we'll likely see the 30's this season.


----------



## GreginND

This stew was pretty satisfying.


----------



## geek

From yesterday.


----------



## ibglowin

It's 38 and snowing. I think this is the high for today as well as things will be going downhill from here. Seemed like a good day to make some Zuppa Toscana. Using ho-made italian sausage of course. Just need the salad and breadsticks and its an Olive Garden meal. LOL


----------



## Rocky

Mike, what are the greens in your zuppa Toscana? Looks like Kale. Also, are there potatoes and cannelloni beans? Is it chicken stock based? 

Looks like a great Fall-Winter meal with some good bread and wine!


----------



## ibglowin

That is Kale so I can say its healthy! You have Russet potato's. No beans are called for but you could add it some for sure. Chicken stock is the base. It calls for heavy cream but I used Half and Half and it worked fine. I made a double batch and glad I did! Went well with a baguette of sour dough bread and a nice Chardonnay. 

I used this recipe:
https://www.delish.com/cooking/reci...73/copycat-olive-garden-zuppa-toscana-recipe/


----------



## ibglowin

Lemony Shrimp and Risotto....

Even Gordon Ramsey would be happy. Guess what it paired really well with...........


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Lemony Shrimp and Risotto....
> 
> Even Gordon Ramsey would be happy. Guess what it paired really well with...........
> 
> View attachment 57222



Amazing, the disparity in both glass size and portion distribution..........


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, that was the leftover cooking wine in the background. Justin SB from the Central Coast.


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> LOL, that was the leftover cooking wine in the background. Justin SB from the Central Coast.



What is this leftover wine you speak of. That never seems to happen around my house.


----------



## ibglowin

Never any left over red wine around our house but white can sometimes hide in the fridge for weeks as this one did. It was a retirement present for Mrs. IB from a GF. She opened it awhile back when we had some friends over and said it was too dry for her (I know, no such thing) and not fruit forward enough for her liking. Needed about a cup last night and it was the perfect ingredient really.


----------



## geek

Salpicón de mariscos and Cachapa.

Delicious [emoji39]


----------



## ibglowin

Carne Asada fries for a Saturday night. Marinated the Flank Steak in 11 herbs and spices for 24 hours along with some lime juice and OJ as well. Used the Air Fryer and some Tater Rounds instead of fries. Did not suck. Happy Saturday night to all!


----------



## GreginND

Ok. I’ve been on a noodle craze lately. 

Here is a Thai inspired Tom Yum soup with rice noodles. 




How about some stir fried rice noodles with a salty, sweet, sour and spicy Chinese black bean sauce?




Simple homemade pasta with a garlic tomato sauce.


----------



## ibglowin

When in Texas.......... 

You seek out good BBQ. Franklin's is a zoo and not going to spend 4 hours waiting in line. My BIL says Black's in San Marcos where my Mom is now is the next best thing. I have to admit it was really good. Mrs IB says mine is better but this was really good and I didn't have to cook so win/win right?


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Nice day to smoke some beef ribs. Last of the Prime beef ribs I got from Costco a few months ago. Happy Friday folks!


----------



## geek

Came to this Italian restaurant to celebrate my son’s 17th birthday, lots of good food


----------



## Boatboy24

Lemon rosemary roasted chicken;pasta with lemon, garlic and Parmesan and an arugula salad.


----------



## Boatboy24

Cheeseburger soup. Thick, rich and hearty. Had to cut it with some Rose. 

https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/cheeseburger-soup/


----------



## ceeaton

Sorry been away for awhile, other projects and super busy at work. Enough for the excuses, need to save some for this cooking episode...

Going to my Sister's place today for an early lunch, our whole extended family is supposed to be there at high Noon. She is cooking a traditional turkey in the oven so she asked me to do a small (12 lb or so) one on the grill. But at 225*F it would take 6 hours to complete. Oh well, I said I'd do it. Set the Weber Kettle up last night with a charcoal snake and a few coals in the chimney and closed up the garage until this morning. Got up at my normal weekday 4:19 am and proceeded to clean up the turkey, add some salt and pepper (it's a self basting one, so plenty of salt inside) and got the chimney started. Had to watch where I placed it in the driveway since the winds are howling pretty good around these parts. Added some mesquite chips throughout the charcoal snake, then came up with a brilliant idea, it least I though it was brilliant. "I'll add a few more briquettes to the snake (another layer) and it will help maintain the temps in this wind.
1) more fuel = potentially hotter fire
2) more wind = potentially faster burning hotter fire
Closed it up, went back to bed. Checked my inkbird when my head hit the pillow and it was hanging at 235*F, perfect.

Woke up with a start at 7 am to the right side of the bird measuring 165*F (left side away from the fire was 140) and the kettle measuring 375*F, uh oh. Ran out to the garage, opened the door, took the top of the grill off and man, that fire was cooking along. Immediately shut down the vents and rotated the turkey. Got the inferno down to 235* again and expect the left side of the turkey to be done in about 45 more minutes. So now I guess I'm gonna slice it up and wrap it for reheating at noon. I don't think I can maintain a good temp, even in a cooler to keep the bird intact for delivery.

Next time I'll stick with the original plan. At least I won't be worrying at 10 am whether the turkey will be done or not. Oh well, the turkey was "purchased" with 400 pts from my local Giant, so it was basically free.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks good, Craig! Ya know, you can cook that turkey at 350 and you won't have to get up at 4am.


----------



## geek

Looks good Craig!!

Sometimes I’m thinking that a pellet grill is a great grill to have basically to maintain the desired temperature.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Looks good Craig!!
> 
> Sometimes I’m thinking that a pellet grill is a great grill to have basically to maintain the desired temperature.


That would be nice! Also great for really long cooks (thinking brisket).

I'm about to put the whole turkey in a roasting pan and stick it in the oven. It was like one of those "dah" moments when I realized I can set my oven as low as 170*, it should be fine in there and keep enough heat to eat with my 35 minute drive.

Now prepping two bottles of wine to serve with the turkey. A chardonnay, minimal oak, and a off dry muscato (my SIL thinks it's too dry, perfect for me).


----------



## ibglowin

Happy Thanksgiving folks. Turkey looks perfect Craig! No smoking today I am afraid......... White Thanksgiving! More snow on the way through Friday. Spatchcocking a bird later today and cooking in the oven. At least I got my fence finished earlier in the week!


----------



## ceeaton

I'd rather the snow than the wind for cooking! It's getting even more intense as the morning wears on.

Though with the snow usually comes wind, especially when I make ho-made baked beans.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Looks good Craig!!
> 
> Sometimes I’m thinking that a pellet grill is a great grill to have basically to maintain the desired temperature.



Weber just announced a pellet grill. When are you getting yours?


----------



## ibglowin

Nothing but heartache and tears in a pellet grill!

Moving parts (motor and auger) plus saw dust pellets that get wet (in the least tiny bit) are a recipe for disaster. Caveat Emptor!

Known Issues:

Temp swings (believe it or not they are a huge complaint)
Stuck, jammed auger that requires (almost complete) disassembly to clean out.
Blown circuit boards
Blown fuses
Fires in the pellet hopper (due to pellet backup)
Grill that just won't light/startup

and last but not least......

People complain that there is little smoke flavor and little to no bark!


----------



## Boatboy24

Stretching out the stomach for later.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Stretching out the stomach for later.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Weber just announced a pellet grill. When are you getting yours?



Maybe in Spring?


----------



## ibglowin

My absolute favorite way to eat leftover turkey! Turkey, brie, cranberry and arugula on toasted sourdough bread. Mayo and Dijon mustard finish it off. I use a toaster oven to prep it open faced and then assemble.


----------



## ceeaton

I brought home the turkey carcass that I had smoked and made a simple stock last night (cooled in the garage, love this time of year). Today I brought home some organic leeks that looked really nice and made up a batch of leek potato soup using the smoked turkey stock as a base. Had a small sample half bowl and it's pretty darn good. My wife who somewhat detests any onion flavor in her food (though she gets it alot, don't tell, don't taste I guess) loved it even before I added the half and half to finish it off. Thinking of cooking up some bacon to the crispy stage (just before burnt) to add as a garnish. Yum!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Making around 20 lbs of sausage tonight. Good sale on pork shoulder at Costco.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> My absolute favorite way to eat leftover turkey! Turkey, brie, cranberry and arugula on toasted sourdough bread. Mayo and Dijon mustard finish it off. I use a toaster oven to prep it open faced and then assemble.



That sounds and looks really good. I will have to try it. Everything about it sounds delish.

However, my favorite way remains the traditional open-faced turkey sandwich smothered with gravy. Now _that_ is comfort food. 

We had lamb for dinner, but I threw a small turkey breast in the oven at the same time for just these "leftovers"!


----------



## GreginND

I went very non traditional for thanksgiving this year. I made an Indian feast all from scratch. 

We started with samosas and pakoras served with three different chutneys (mint, tamarind and cranberry). I made three dishes to share, Chana masala, chik’n tikka masala, and palak tofu. It was served with fresh made garlic naan. Yum.


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> I went very non traditional for thanksgiving this year. I made an Indian feast all from scratch.



Well, depending on which kind of "Indian," that could be _very, very_ traditional....



> We started with samosas and pakoras served with three different chutneys (mint, tamarind and cranberry). I made three dishes to share, Chana masala, chik’n tikka masala, and palak tofu. It was served with fresh made garlic naan. Yum.



Oh, I see... Nevermind! 

Seriously, looks great. I can almost taste that mint chutney.


----------



## sour_grapes

Decided on Patagonian shrimp done in a lemon/butter/wine/garlic sauce, served over angel-hair pasta. Other contributors to the goodness were EVOO, marjoram, parsley, and the cheesy duo of Parmigiano-Reggiano and some Grana Padana. Sides included braised fennel, and green beans smothered in _gorgonzola dolce_. Washed down with a simple Menage a Trois Chardonnay.


----------



## geek

Costco pizza last night and Costco salmon, veggies and baked potatoes tonight [emoji3]


----------



## franc1969

GreginND said:


> We started with samosas and pakoras served with three different chutneys (mint, tamarind and cranberry). I made three dishes to share, Chana masala, chik’n tikka masala, and palak tofu.



Greg that sounds so good. I would love to make this, maybe soon.


----------



## ibglowin

After another grueling week of retirement I tried out a new recipe tonight. Shrimp Torta's with Tomatillo Poblano salsa, avocado, cilantro, lime served on a Bolillo roll. Chased it all down with a bottle of "And Why am I Mr. Pink?" Rose'. I will struggle on to try and make it to Saturday!


----------



## Boatboy24

Made some Chicken Divan tonight - haven't had that in a while. Washed it down with a Cupcake Chardonnay that someone had the audacity to leave at my house. LOL! While not great, it was a little better than anticipated, and paired pretty well.


----------



## geek

Home made chicken soup, real good with these low temps [emoji3]


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## geek

Today I’d really like to use a cast iron pan the wife game me, however the only time I used it I’m not sure but too much smoke in the kitchen as I don’t have an extractor to push all the air outside.

Any tricks for dealing with the smoke? Maybe no oil in the pan is a no?


----------



## ibglowin

Your kinda hosed if you don't have a good ventahood. CI needs a hot pan and lots of oil or butter IMHO. Perhaps you can open the house up and turn a fan on!


----------



## Boatboy24

Get a big pile of coals in that Performer and set the skillet on the grate above.


----------



## geek

My son tells me I do the grill and he will try his steak on the cast iron (his first steak ever).


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Get a big pile of coals in that Performer and set the skillet on the grate above.



Yeah might be the option


----------



## geek

All set and done, on the CI skillet on a hot grill.

BTW - best way to store away the skillet, a layer of oil?


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice looking steaks, Varis!

I wash mine with hot water, then dry and put it on the stove over low/med heat to finish drying. Then apply a really thin layer of oil and let that heat for a few minutes.

https://www.thekitchn.com/caring-for-cast-iron-259463


----------



## geek

Thanks Jim.


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> I wash mine with hot water, then dry and put it on the stove over low/med heat to finish drying. Then apply a really thin layer of oil and let that heat for a few minutes.



When I first read that, I thought you were talking about steaks! I couldn't imagine why you would be doing that to a steak!!!


----------



## GreginND

Mushroom hot and sour soup. So much better than takeout.


----------



## ibglowin

So how did they turn out?



geek said:


> All set and done, on the CI skillet on a hot grill.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> So how did they turn out?



My son says the best steak he ever had....lol

The basting with butter and herbs gives the steak a different level of flavor....yummy

My son seasoned 1 piece of steak which he claimed was his and only added kosher salt, nothing else, he said it is much better without all the other seasoning I always add. I use salt, pepper and a bit of garlic powder.
I know some pieces of meat are better with just salt, like picanha (Brazilian term)


----------



## ibglowin

They look like they turned out "yummy" LOL 



geek said:


> The basting with butter and herbs gives the steak a different level of flavor....yummy


----------



## ibglowin

It is Tuesday.......


----------



## ibglowin

Santa came early! When they put them on sale you stock up. Should get 2-3 cooks out of this.


----------



## ceeaton

Oldest Son flys in Saturday night for a two week stay (been that way the last three years, we are very fortunate), so I've been collecting food for the occasion. Someone at work asked me if I like cooking, my answer was "Duh". He's also requested some "comfort food" of thick pork chops and smashed taters, meatloaf and a few other items. The NY strip roast is big enough to get six 1 inch steaks out of, so that may end up being Christmas dinner and was only $4.99/lb. Either steaks or the ham butt. The pork roast may be for New Years day dinner if it lasts that long, with sauerkraut on the side (kids don't dig it like my wife and I do). There are also eight pounds of ground venison plus about 10 small steaks in the freezer, lots of options with those. I finally get to cook larger portions since my oldest is also the biggest eater (he's bigger than I am now just a bit leaner). To be 21 again!


----------



## ibglowin

Last night I made Posole (red chile). Local Smith's (Kroger) has had Pork Butts for $0.99/lb as of late so hard to not pick up a couple. Got rave reviews from the crowd. For those that have no idea what Posole is it is a traditional New Mexican stew served mostly in the Winter made from Pork and Hominy. Got the "heat" dialed in just right. This was followed up with a heated match of Domino's. Tis the season!


----------



## geek

My daughter came home today, we went out to this Colombian restaurant, I had the churrasco Colombian style with mushrooms, onions and it was delicious


----------



## ibglowin

Out to dinner on the Plaza in Santa fe last night with friends. Ate at a long time favorite "La Boca". Tapas, tapas and more tapas. Excellent night out. Plenty of wine was had.


----------



## geek

Great pics Mike..!! Is that snow?


----------



## ibglowin

Yea we have had quite a bit of snow this year. Those are not my pics, just some I borrowed from the restaurants FB page. Santa fe has tons of excellent places to eat. This is just one of many. 



geek said:


> Great pics Mike..!! Is that snow?


----------



## Rocky

Mike, the mussels look great. How were they prepared? Is that parsley or arugula?


----------



## ibglowin

Those were the "Mejillons" - black mussels in salsa verde , parsley, garlic, spinach, lime, jalapeño. I spotted a recipe online that looks like it could work with a few tweaks if desired.

https://www.food.com/recipe/mussels-in-green-sauce-madrid-mejillones-en-salsa-verde-madrid-265259




Rocky said:


> Mike, the mussels look great. How were they prepared? Is that parsley or arugula?


----------



## Kraffty

Agreed, neat framing, color and background in that pic Mike. Future New Mexico Christmas Card?


----------



## jgmann67

Christmas Eve in the Mann home means manicotti with meatballs and sausage. Mostly from scratch, it takes me about 4 hours to put it all together.


----------



## geek

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## GreginND

If I may brag, I have outdone myself. 

It all started with a vegan pâté made from walnuts and truffle with a beet vinegar reduction served with toast points. Yum. 







Next was king oyster “scallops with a mint pea purée and a roasted red pepper sauce. 




Followed by a salad if mixed greens with marinated mushrooms. 




The next course was a mushroom risotto topped with creamed mushrooms and more mushrooms. 




Finally we got to the main course which was a mushroom and truffle lasagna with fresh made pasta. Yum.


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> If I may brag, I have outdone myself.



Very nice! That's a lot of fungus!


----------



## geek

Sancocho


----------



## ibglowin

Had to use the Google. Looks good!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Had to use the Google. Looks good!



Tastes even better...lol

Having the left over for lunch in a little bit, oh yes!!


----------



## geek

We came to NYC and stopped for some Cachapas I. Uptown Manhattan, yummy


----------



## geek

What we call a dip


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Does the dip have a name or does it prefer to remain anonymous?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Does the dip have a name or does it prefer to remain anonymous?



lol...

It is basically ground beef or turkey, cooked and simmered with salsa and some spices, then some shredded cheese on top and to the oven to firm.
We serve it with chips, usually tortilla style chips.


----------



## geek

Prime NY steak on sale until today at Costco for $9.99

Looks beautiful


----------



## geek




----------



## Rocky

C'mon Varis, you are just playing us with the white wine and NY strips, right?


----------



## geek

The steak came out exactly what I wanted at 135F


----------



## Boatboy24

We went out. I started the evening with an Old Fashioned, followed by a nice filet and a large glass of Daou Cabernet.


----------



## Chuck E

Before...


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> Prime NY steak on sale until today at Costco for $9.99
> 
> Looks beautiful
> 
> View attachment 58051
> 
> 
> View attachment 58052


Perfect marbling, should be fantastic to eat.


----------



## geek

Darrell Hawley said:


> Perfect marbling, should be fantastic to eat.



it was delish..!!


----------



## GreginND

On Christmas Eve I made dinner for some dear friends. The theme . . . fungi. 

For starters . . . walnut truffle paté with a homemade beet vinegar reduction served with toast points.





Seared King Oyster "scallops" with mint pea and roasted red pepper pureé topped with coconut bacon.




Fresh salad greens with marinated baby Bella mushrooms and tomatoes.




Mushroom risotto topped with creamy sautéed mushrooms and poached mushrooms.




Mushroom lasagna made with homemade pasta and truffle infused béchamel.


----------



## ceeaton

Been trying to keep my oldest filled up with his favorite foods. Had an eye round roast on Sunday during halftime of the Eagles/Giants game, it was a little too well done for me but was very tender and flavorful. Last night I broke out the meat cleaver and hacked six New York strips from a roast I bought on fire sale before Christmas. Sorry for the blurry image (not enough wine to steady me), but the steaks turned out med-rare for most, did a few well for the "girls". Today for lunch I cooked another fire sale item, French rack of lamb ribs. Was $5.89 for the whole rack. Bathed in an olive oil, rosemary, thyme and garlic marinate. The "boys" ate the whole rack and no other food was consumed (except a beer on my part). Will start a pork roast up on the Weber kettle around 4pm for a traditional pork/saurkraut/smashed tater meal. Gotta love the holidays.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Today for lunch I cooked another fire sale item, French rack of lamb ribs. Was $5.89 for the whole rack.



Totally jealous. That is not a fire-sale, that is larceny!


----------



## CDrew

Chuck E said:


> Before...
> 
> View attachment 58056



MMMmmmm...Filets. My favorite. Did you serve with Bearnaise sauce?

And the surf and turf deserves at least one glass of white and another of red.

Where's the "after" picture?


----------



## Chuck E

Chuck E said:


> Before...



After...


----------



## Boatboy24

Found this nice 7 bone rib roast that's missing the roast. Rubbed it down, vac sealed it and threw it in the freezer. No idea when I'll cook it, but I'm already looking forward to it.


----------



## geek

Salmon and king crab legs from Costco, and they are (well, they were) huge..!!


----------



## berrycrush

Venison backstrap


----------



## Boatboy24

I can’t remember the last time I had a ribeye. This was worth the wait.


----------



## Boatboy24

berrycrush said:


> Venison backstrap


Got me drooling. That looks perfect.


----------



## ibglowin

And tater tots to boot! YUM!



Boatboy24 said:


> I can’t remember the last time I had a ribeye. This was worth the wait.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> And tater tots to boot! YUM!



Simple pleasures. Almost felt guilty with that nice steak and salad. But was in the mood for tots.


----------



## sour_grapes

No pix, but we had the neighbors over for a nice meal. I made braised fennel and onion; broccoli and arugula puree; roasted potatoes served with LOTS of garlic and mint leaves; and the star of the show, beef tenderloin. I marinated the tenderloin in a thyme/pepper/salt/oil mixture for hours. Then seared it and baked it to perfection. Yum!


----------



## Chuck E

sour_grapes said:


> No pix, but we had the neighbors over for a nice meal. I made braised fennel and onion; broccoli and arugula puree; roasted potatoes served with LOTS of garlic and mint leaves; and the star of the show, beef tenderloin. I marinated the tenderloin in a thyme/pepper/salt/oil mixture for hours. Then seared it and baked it to perfection. Yum!



I've been using this technique on all my tenderloins. If I can get it medium rare with no gray line around the outside, I consider it perfect. Paul, what temp are you roasting at?


----------



## sour_grapes

Chuck E said:


> I've been using this technique on all my tenderloins. If I can get it medium rare with no gray line around the outside, I consider it perfect. Paul, what temp are you roasting at?



About 250F. It was probably a bit higher, as I previously had the oven up at 350 for roasting potatoes, but then turned it down and aired it out a bit. Took about 30 mins. to reach 124F internal, then tented it for 15 mins. Yes, no gray lines were in evidence!


----------



## Michael Alspaugh

Boatboy24 said:


> I can’t remember the last time I had a ribeye. This was worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 58206
> View attachment 58207


Now I'm Hungry!!!!!


----------



## geek




----------



## GreenEnvy22

Made dinners for a while on the weekend.
One pot of Borscht soup
One pot of Tom Yum Soup
60 meat (ground beef) empanadas
40 ham/cheese empanadas
around 100 Chipa (if you know Chipa, about half argentinian style, half brazilian).


----------



## geek

My wife makes empanadas from time to time, we love them, beef, cheese, ham, even with an egg inside.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

geek said:


> My wife makes empanadas from time to time, we love them, beef, cheese, ham, even with an egg inside.


Yep our meat ones are ground beef, onion, green pepper, and egg. She is Paraguayan so it's a staple food


----------



## Boatboy24

Another day in the 50’s yesterday, so I declared it burger night.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Another day in the 50’s yesterday, so I declared it burger night.
> 
> View attachment 58276



Looks yummy. Grilled?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Looks yummy. Grilled?



Of course!


----------



## Boatboy24

Hmmm. Shaved ribeye on sale at Giant. What could I make with that?


----------



## ibglowin

Snowing all day since 11AM. Supposed to snow until 6AM mañana. Poor man's Mac-n-Cheese or Cacio e Pepe'.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Hmmm. Shaved ribeye on sale at Giant. What could I make with that?
> 
> View attachment 58287



Well, you COULD HAVE made a Philly cheesesteak. But what you made looks okay, too....


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Well, you COULD HAVE made a Philly cheesesteak. But what you made looks okay, too....



Was out of Cheez-Whiz


----------



## sour_grapes

A nice midweek splurge. For once, I didn't get the _almost-rib-chops, _I ponied up for the _actual_ lamb rib chops. Dry-brined and seared hard, served with a garlic/thyme/butter/beef stock pan sauce. Also had a broccoli/arugula puree with lemon juice, and Swiss chard braised in ho-made chix stock with coriander. Perhaps the star of the show was mushroom risotto (made with carnaroli rice, slightly better than arborio), with sauteed shallots and portobellos, made with ho-made beef stock, lots of parmigiano reggiano, and topped off with truffle oil. Yum! 

All of this was washed down with a Columbia Crest H3 Merlot.


----------



## Rocky

Well, not exactly for dinner but for the games this Sunday. I made "Rocky's Two Hander" chili and will give it a couple of days to marinate.


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> Well, not exactly for dinner but for the games this Sunday. I made "Rocky's Two Hander" chili and will give it a couple of days to marinate.
> 
> View attachment 58296



Nice! A miserable day expected here tomorrow and I'm planning some Chili myself.


----------



## mainshipfred

When I first got married I was bragging to my wife about how good my chili was. Well she made hers before I had a chance to make mine. When I started eating it she said I had this disgusting look on my face. But before she said anything I said "yours is better then mine". I never made it again.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> When I first got married I was bragging to my wife about how good my chili was. Well she made hers before I had a chance to make mine. When I started eating it she said I had this disgusting look on my face. But before she said anything I said "yours is better then mine". I never made it again.



Your story is funny no matter what, but I gotta know: was yours actually better than hers (and you were disgusted by her chili), or was hers truly better than yours (and you were disgusted by that fact)?


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> Your story is funny no matter what, but I gotta know: was yours actually better than hers (and you were disgusted by her chili), or was hers truly better than yours (and you were disgusted by that fact)?



Hers was truly better then mine and to this day the best I ever had. I was just disappointed that I didn't make the best chili. I would compare chili to Chardonnay, there are so many different style choices with both.


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> Your story is funny no matter what, but I gotta know: was yours actually better than hers (and you were disgusted by her chili), or was hers truly better than yours (and you were disgusted by that fact)?


My mother was not the best cook kin the world, which was hard on my father as his mother was a wonderful cook. The only thing I ever heard my father say about my mom's coming was, that wasn't my favorite and I don't think you need to make that again. My father was a very smart man, I learned from him.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> Hers was truly better then mine and to this day the best I ever had. I was just disappointed that I didn't make the best chili. I would compare chili to Chardonnay, there are so many different style choices with both.



Awesome story!


----------



## geek




----------



## GreenEnvy22

I made sushi, and some crab rangoons (had some shells left over from the empanadas last weekend).
Dessert was Brazilian pineapple.


----------



## sour_grapes

GreenEnvy22 said:


> I made sushi, and some crab rangoons (had some shells left over from the empanadas last weekend).
> Dessert was Brazilian pineapple.
> 
> View attachment 58328
> 
> View attachment 58329



I like how you roll! Typical Canadian winter fare, I might add, right?


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Typical in our place anyway  15 years ago I wouldn't touch seafood with a 10 foot pole. Now we go out for sushi all the tube. The kids are sushi monsters, including the 1 year old. But it's pricey with 5 of us, so we make it at home sometimes instead.
My wife is a German speaking South American, hence lots of Latin and German food too.


----------



## sour_grapes

Had a dear friend over for her birthday dinner, and the guest of honor requested baby back ribs. Who am I to argue!?! 

Cooked in oven until fall-off-the-bone, the broiled a bit. Paired with braised fennel (onions, chix stock, mint, fennel seeds, almonds); scalloped potatoes (cream, ricotta, parm, and pecorino cheeses, onions, garlic, thyme); Brussels sprouts (charred, then oven-braised with chix stock and seasoned with balsamic vinegar); a salad of mixed greens, and ho-made vinaigrette.


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, heck, how about Sunday brunch: No big thang, lots of leftovers. A roasted artichoke half (EVOO, lemon); that scrumptious mushroom risotto from the other night; a French mushroom omelette (stuffed with 'shrooms and soy sauce) slathered with a creamy blue cheese sauce (cream, gorgonzola, ricotta, garlic).


----------



## Aeludor

Did a top sirloin roast for dinner last night with carrots, mashed potatoes and one of the best gravies I've ever made. With a drink in memory of my dad.


----------



## cmason1957

My wife decided to cook supper tonight. Sure had these wonderful Ribeyes on sale for $7 for three, which is a streak at over an inch thick. Pan grilled, then in the stove for a bit. The Cab Sauv cut through the fattiness of the Ribeyes very nicely.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> My wife decided to cook supper tonight. Sure had these wonderful Ribeyes on sale for $7 for three, which is a streak at over an inch thick. Pan grilled, then in the stove for a bit. The Cab Sauv cut through the fattiness of the Ribeyes very nicely.View attachment 58404
> View attachment 58405



Dang!!


----------



## sour_grapes

I had decided to make a shrimp-scampi-like dish, viz., broiled shrimp with garlic, shallots, lots of butter and EVOO, served over angel hair pasta. However, my local grocery store had a special on lobster tail, $2/half tail. So we augmented the intended dish with a half a tail apiece, broiled with butter and garlic. The meal was rounded out by steamed broccoli florets and slices of broccoli stalk sauteed in butter and simmered in stock, and then all of this was washed over by a garlic/EVOO/butter concoction. Finally, we had green beans served with the cheesy cream sauce depicted in post #7466 above, but not appearing in the photo below!

This was all washed down with a forgettable K-J Pinot Gris.


----------



## Boatboy24

Surf and surf. I like it!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Surf and surf. I like it!



Wish I had thought of that line!


----------



## Boatboy24

Forgive me, for I have sinned. I making pulled pork in the Instant Pot.


----------



## Chuck E

My little sister was stuck in Chicago when her flight was cancelled. We put her up for the night. When she got home to Seattle, she sent us a "Thank you" gift from Pikes Place. Clams, mussels, shrimp and cod filets in Cioppino. With sourdough and a Navarro 2017 Pinot Blanc.


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Forgive me, for I have sinned. I making pulled pork in the Instant Pot.



So how did it turn out?? We have made several things in our Instant Pot and been generally happy with them. Green Salsa Chicken is one of our favorites.


----------



## geek

Chuck E said:


> My little sister was stuck in Chicago when her flight was cancelled. We put her up for the night. When she got home to Seattle, she sent us a "Thank you" gift from Pikes Place. Clams, mussels, shrimp and cod filets in Cioppino. With sourdough and a Navarro 2017 Pinot Blanc.
> 
> View attachment 58501



Looks good!!


----------



## GreginND

Oh my, these Banh Mi sandwiches were good.


----------



## Boatboy24

Chuck E said:


> My little sister was stuck in Chicago when her flight was cancelled. We put her up for the night. When she got home to Seattle, she sent us a "Thank you" gift from Pikes Place. Clams, mussels, shrimp and cod filets in Cioppino. With sourdough and a Navarro 2017 Pinot Blanc.
> 
> View attachment 58501



Let her know if she's ever in need of a place near Dulles Airport, our door is open.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> So how did it turn out?? We have made several things in our Instant Pot and been generally happy with them. Green Salsa Chicken is one of our favorites.



Decent, but too much liquid. That can be remedied. My other problem with it was that a lot of the rub ended up in that liquid. When doing PP on the smoker, I'll sometimes mix in some rub when pulling it. I should have done that with this batch. Regardless, going from a 7lb pork butt to shredded and eating in under 2 hours is pretty nice. Tacos and quesadillas with some of the leftovers tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> Oh my, these Banh Mi sandwiches were good.
> 
> View attachment 58503



I love Banh Mi. What did you use for 'meat'?


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Decent, but too much liquid. That can be remedied. My other problem with it was that a lot of the rub ended up in that liquid. When doing PP on the smoker, I'll sometimes mix in some rub when pulling it. I should have done that with this batch. Regardless, going from a 7lb pork butt to shredded and eating in under 2 hours is pretty nice. Tacos and quesadillas with some of the leftovers tonight.


Yes, the excess liquid is something we haven't fully mastered with our instant pot. It's great, if you want to make a gravy to go with whatever you cook.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am titling this tableau:
"Taco Tuesday Falls on a Monday: The Aftermath."


----------



## Boatboy24

Our old neighbors retired and left the area two years ago, but were in town, so we met up with them and a few other old neighbors. I had the fish tacos, as did a few others. Taco Tuesday is alive and well.


----------



## Merrywine

Scampi style shrimp over spaghetti and onion rosemary focaccia


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Taco Tuesday is alive and well.



But can you provide pictures.... of the aftermath?


----------



## Rocky

Made some of my "Poor Man's 'Veal' Piccata" for tomorrow night's dinner. Great recipe if you want to try it. It is made with pork tenderloin and represents a huge savings over veal.
*Ingredients:*
1 pork tenderloin
Eggs, beaten or Eggbeaters for breading
2 C Italian breadcrumbs
1 C Flour
1 t. Garlic, granulated, or to taste
Parsley, 1 cup chopped
2 T Capers
1/4 C Lemon juice
1/2 C White wine
2 T Butter
Olive oil, as needed for frying
S&P, to taste
*Recipe:* Slice tenderloin into 1" rounds, pound to about 1/4 to 3/8" thick. Season flour with Salt, pepper and garlic. Dredge pork in flour, shake off excess and dip in eggs, then breadcrumbs. Brown on both sides in hot oil in frying pan and place browned cutlets into baking dish. Deglaze frying pan with lemon juice, wine and butter. Add capers. Cook down sauce until you can not detect alcohol from the wine. Spoon sauce over cutlets. Sprinkle with chopped parsley. Cover with aluminum foil and bake at 350 degrees F for 40 minutes. Enjoy with same white wine used for deglazing. Great with Rice pilaf, steamed Broccoli and a salad.
*Note:* Picture shows 2 pork tenderloins and is the recipe up to the point of baking.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> But can you provide pictures.... of the aftermath?



The damn waiter cleared them before I could get a pic.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Made some of my "Poor Man's 'Veal' Piccata" for tomorrow night's dinner. Great recipe if you want to try it. It is made with pork tenderloin and represents a huge savings over veal.
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 pork tenderloin
> Eggs, beaten or Eggbeaters for breading
> 2 C Italian breadcrumbs
> 1 C Flour
> 1 t. Garlic, granulated, or to taste
> Parsley, 1 cup chopped
> 2 T Capers
> 1/4 C Lemon juice
> 1/2 C White wine
> 2 T Butter
> Olive oil, as needed for frying
> S&P, to taste
> *Recipe:* Slice tenderloin into 1" rounds, pound to about 1/4 to 3/8" thick. Season flour with Salt, pepper and garlic. Dredge pork in flour, shake off excess and dip in eggs, then breadcrumbs. Brown on both sides in hot oil in frying pan and place browned cutlets into baking dish. Deglaze frying pan with lemon juice, wine and butter. Add capers. Cook down sauce until you can not detect alcohol from the wine. Spoon sauce over cutlets. Sprinkle with chopped parsley. Cover with aluminum foil and bake at 350 degrees F for 40 minutes. Enjoy with same white wine used for deglazing. Great with Rice pilaf, steamed Broccoli and a salad.
> *Note:* Picture shows 2 pork tenderloins and is the recipe up to the point of baking.
> View attachment 58528



Looks really good, Rocky. I am a big lemon/butter/caper/garlic fan, but rarely make a "real" piccata dish. (I often use that sauce on roasted broccoli!) I think I will have to give your pork medallions a try!


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> I am titling this tableau:
> "Taco Tuesday Falls on a Monday: The Aftermath."
> 
> 
> View attachment 58515



Paul, I see you are all members of the "Clean Plate Club." I joined that long ago when "the poor people in Europe" were starving and to this day I cannot leave anything on my plate, even if I don't particularly care for it. May be part of the reason I am so "gravitationally enriched."


----------



## GreginND

Boatboy24 said:


> I love Banh Mi. What did you use for 'meat'?



I have a great walnut paté recipe that I used. I also used some soy curls (think like chicken strips) seasoned with lemongrass as a meat filler. I did make my own pickled carrot and daikon and made the baguettes myself. A little sriracha mayo (vegan), cucumber and cilantro finished it off.


----------



## GreginND

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 58523
> 
> Scampi style shrimp over spaghetti and onion rosemary focaccia



Yum. I've got dough rising for some focaccia for tonight. Can't wait!


----------



## geek

These cauliflower crust are delicious [emoji39]


----------



## ibglowin

And nutritious! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

Aww, I totally should have taken a picture of the raw chops before cooking! Anyway, I made roasted globe artichokes (EVOO, lemon); green beans (parboiled, reheated with butter and strong blue cheese); redskin potatoes (quartered, roasted in EVOO, doused with minced garlic, and served with chopped mint leaves); and beautiful genuine lamb rib chops. Just seasoned a bit with S&P, then seared hard in butter, and then seasoned again with coriander and fennel powder. Dee-lish!


----------



## geek

Cooking pork chops and not sure if on the grill outside or my wife style..lol
She cooks the chops in the stove in a pan with a little bit of water and pretty much boils them so they get tender. From there I usually put mine in a small oven to give it some color.


----------



## ibglowin

Getting ready for the big game. Knocking out the brisket today. Will wrap it and then rest it in the cooler overnight and warm it up tomorrow in the oven and slice it. Doing some Kansas City style spare ribs and smoking some ho-made snausage tomorrow.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Getting ready for the big game. Knocking out the brisket today. Will wrap it and then rest it in the cooler overnight and warm it up tomorrow in the oven and slice it. Doing some Kansas City style spare ribs and smoking some ho-made snausage tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 58567


----------



## Merrywine

The stovetop was in use boiling some wort, so I popped these into the oven.


----------



## geek

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 58570
> 
> The stovetop was in use boiling some wort, so I popped these into the oven.



Love salmon!!


----------



## Kraffty

Had a state to state contest with my brother last night, he made salmon, potatoes and spinach salad in CA and I grilled pork chops, asparagus and rice in Arizona. I'd probably call it a toss up.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Getting ready for the big game. Knocking out the brisket today. Will wrap it and then rest it in the cooler overnight and warm it up tomorrow in the oven and slice it. Doing some Kansas City style spare ribs and smoking some ho-made snausage tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 58567



Do you think Mike (@ibglowin ) will gloat? I think he will gloat. Discuss!


----------



## sour_grapes

We made a Cafe Zuni chicken! Yum. Plus roasted artichokes, braised kale (onions, red pepper flakes); and risotto (made, sadly, with ho-made pork stock.)




[/ATTACH]


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty good game. We just returned from a week in KC, MO a week ago. Mrs IB's folks live there. Needless to say everywhere you looked people were repping their favorite team. We went to a local dairy to pick up some artisan cheese and flavored milk. They even had KC Chiefs Cheese Curds! (red and white)


----------



## sour_grapes

Once AGAIN I found a good deal on genuine lamb rib chops. I dry-brined them, seared hard to medium rare, and served with powdered fennel and coriander. This was complemented by: leeks and fennel braised with ho-made beef stock; orzo cooked risotto-style (shallots, white wine, beef stock, pecorino cheese, parsley); and finally, a lot of garlic seasoned with some spinach sauteed in EVOO . This was washed down with some Syrah from grapes (Horse Heaven Hills) that had been open for a day, so was mellow and quaffable. It really paired nicely with the lamb.


----------



## geek

I'd be very honest, I never tried lamb....yeah go ahead and laugh...but your picture shows me is a good eat..!!


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> I'd be very honest, I never tried lamb....yeah go ahead and laugh...but your picture shows me is a good eat..!!



I can't laugh at you, I've never tried it either. I guess here in the midwest where I live Beef, Pork, and Chicken are just so much more plentiful, I never got a round tuit.


----------



## mainshipfred

Except for Gyros I can't say I recall having it either although I must have at some time or another.


----------



## Johnd

One of my favorite restaurants here in town gets some super lamb chops, have a very hard time passing them up.....


----------



## Boatboy24

First homemade pizza night in a very long time. Cheated and used store bought dough, but it turned out OK.


----------



## Merrywine

Loin lamb chops with red wine reduction.


----------



## bstnh1

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 58629
> 
> Loin lamb chops with red wine reduction.



Lamb chops!! Yum, yum, yum, yum!


----------



## Kraffty

We have a couple of good BBQ joints locally, one is really excellent and has me rethinking the finished texture I want to end up with on both baby backs and brisket. I've always gone more towards fall apart or off the bone but now I'm trying for really tender but a slightly firmer texture. Pretty much nailed some baby backs yesterday, 3 hours at 240 in the smoker, 1-1/2 hour at 350 foil wrapped and brushed with BBQ sauce, beer and honey then about 20 mins at 450 opened up. Served with Potato salad and sauteed corn/red onion along side.


----------



## Chuck E

Kraffty said:


> We have a couple of good BBQ joints locally, one is really excellent and has me rethinking the finished texture I want to end up with on both baby backs and brisket. I've always gone more towards fall apart or off the bone but now I'm trying for really tender but a slightly firmer texture. Pretty much nailed some baby backs yesterday, 3 hours at 240 in the smoker, 1-1/2 hour at 350 foil wrapped and brushed with BBQ sauce, beer and honey then about 20 mins at 450 opened up. Served with Potato salad and sauteed corn/red onion along side.



I do mine just like you, if I have the time. 3 hours smoking (225F), 2 hours wrapped with "mopping" sauce(225F), and 1 hour unwrapped(225F).


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> We have a couple of good BBQ joints locally, one is really excellent and has me rethinking the finished texture I want to end up with on both baby backs and brisket. I've always gone more towards fall apart or off the bone but now I'm trying for really tender but a slightly firmer texture. Pretty much nailed some baby backs yesterday, 3 hours at 240 in the smoker, 1-1/2 hour at 350 foil wrapped and brushed with BBQ sauce, beer and honey then about 20 mins at 450 opened up. Served with Potato salad and sauteed corn/red onion along side.
> View attachment 58684



Dang! Those look perfect!


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good Mike. What did you use for your rub?



Kraffty said:


> Pretty much nailed some baby backs yesterday, 3 hours at 240 in the smoker, 1-1/2 hour at 350 foil wrapped and brushed with BBQ sauce, beer and honey then about 20 mins at 450 opened up.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Kraffty said:


> We have a couple of good BBQ joints locally, one is really excellent and has me rethinking the finished texture I want to end up with on both baby backs and brisket. I've always gone more towards fall apart or off the bone but now I'm trying for really tender but a slightly firmer texture. Pretty much nailed some baby backs yesterday, 3 hours at 240 in the smoker, 1-1/2 hour at 350 foil wrapped and brushed with BBQ sauce, beer and honey then about 20 mins at 450 opened up. Served with Potato salad and sauteed corn/red onion along side.
> View attachment 58684


I usually open up 2 beers when I make the sauce to put on the ribs. Then you have something to do while waiting around for the last 20-30 minutes -- Enjoy.


----------



## Kraffty

For Rub I used to put about everything I had in the pantry together and dump it on but I'm down to a really simple mix of mainly Salt, Pepper and Brown Sugar with a touch of Chili Powder, paprika, Chipoltley Powder and Ground Clove. That doesn't seem to "fight" with the flavors of the wet coatings later. I also meant to say originally that It's obviously the basic 3-2-1 cook method just tweaked a bit to try to fit my personal taste.


----------



## ibglowin

I'm just gonna leave this right here......


----------



## GreginND

I made a delicious Szechuan hotpot last night. Oh so good.


----------



## Kraffty

When's your cookbook coming out Greg, looks awesome.


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

I'm having a big, fancy dinner party tomorrow, so tonight was simple, sturdy fare. However, it wound up taking almost as long as tomorrow's meal will! 
Butternut squash, cubed and braised in chicken stock before roasting; beet greens, sauteed with onions and lots of EVOO and seasonings. Broccoli rabe, blanched in water, then sauteed with lots of garlic and EVOO; and roasted chicken leg/thigh quarters, seasoned with salt, pepper, garlic powder, and smoked paprika.


----------



## ibglowin

Made a house favorite last night. Braised Moroccan Chicken with Green Olives and Lemon. One pan quick and easy meal that can be served over a variety of things. Quinoa, Couscous, Potatoes. Amazing flavors. Paired very well with Prosecco (pre) and then Sauv Blanc (during).


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Made a house favorite last night. Braised Moroccan Chicken with Green Olives and Lemon. One pan quick and easy meal that can be served over a variety of things. Quinoa, Couscous, Potatoes. Amazing flavors. Paired very well with Prosecco (pre) and then Sauv Blanc (during).



Recipe, please. Or was this an 'out of the box' special from Costco?


----------



## ibglowin

Ha, you must have me mistaken for someone else! LOL

https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/moroccan-chicken-with-green-olives-and-lemon-352532

We use boneless skinless chicken thighs (more moist, better flavor IMHO) and we always add more olives (and lemon) than what the recipe says.



Boatboy24 said:


> Recipe, please. Or was this an 'out of the box' special from Costco?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Ha, you must have me mistaken for someone else! LOL
> 
> https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/moroccan-chicken-with-green-olives-and-lemon-352532
> 
> We use boneless skinless chicken thighs (more moist, better flavor IMHO) and we always add more olives (and lemon) than what the recipe says.



Bookmarked! Looks good. I bet it would be nice with preserved lemons.


----------



## ibglowin

Wondering iff anyone has tried this stuff. Supposed to be really good marinade for beef, chicken, pork. Was looking at some Cuban recipes online that recommended it. The stuff comes highly rated online and I found it at my local Smith's (Kroger) for $3 a bottle (25oz). Basically a nice citrus, garlic, onion plus other spices. Appears to be legit as its made in @geek home country of the DR!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Wondering iff anyone has tried this stuff. Supposed to be really good marinade for beef, chicken, pork. Was looking at some Cuban recipes online that recommended it. The stuff comes highly rated online and I found it at my local Smith's (Kroger) for $3 a bottle (25oz). Basically a nice citrus, garlic, onion plus other spices. Appears to be legit as its made in @geek home country of the DR!




Been a while since I've used it, but it is pretty good. IIRC, I'd doctor it up with a little fresh citrus, and maybe one or two others. I've made my own mojo criollo from scratch and that's much better, but a heckuva lot more work.


----------



## ibglowin

I saw some good recipes online as well. This was rated highly and so cheap. I will give it a taste when I crack the bottle and perhaps add more citrus if needed. May also add some EVOO as it doesn't look like any is in the bottle. Oil always helps a marinade IMHO.


----------



## sour_grapes

(googling "mojo criollo".....)


----------



## sour_grapes

I don't have many/any pix of the actual dinner, but LobsterFest (TM) was a success! Yum. I have some pix of the prep work.

I made Lobsters _a la Americaine_. (Funny, I have been making the same recipe off a website I like for years, but only this year found out that this is a "classic" French recipe with an actual NAME, even if the name is evocative of domestic matters.) 

The lobsters are parboiled, shelled, then cooked _sous vide_ with butter, parsley, and thyme. Meanwhile, I made a nice sauce by simmering the lobster shells in ho-made shrimp stock; in a separate pan, I sauteed onions and garlic, then deglazed with ho-made Pinot Gris and sherry. After combining, I strained the solids, then reduced by ~2/3, added tomato paste, then added heavy cream and butter to thicken and richen.

I toasted thick slices of rustic _Francese_ bread with butter, then served the delicious _sous-vide-_cooked crustacean on this toast, smothered with the _Americaine_ sauce, followed by a dollop of _creme fraiche_ tarted up with chives and Meyer lemon juice, topped off with caviar. (Yes, this is my annual over-the-top dinner!  ). 

Sides included roast beets, then sauteed with garlic and EVOO, seasoned with parsley; spring-fresh asparagus from the northern hemisphere (Mexico) for the first time this year (!), flavored with marjoram and ho-made preserved lemons and lots of Parmigiano-Reggiano and Pecorino. My neighbor brought all-day-cooked pulled pork with cumin and vinegar that damn near stole the show. (Seriously, it was better than my lobster that I worked so hard on!  ).


----------



## ibglowin

W0w!


----------



## geek

You hit it out of the park Paul.!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight we had roast baby potatoes with some herbs and some heat; roast artichokes with lemon and EVOO; roasted Romanesco broccoli with lemon juice; and finally thick beef tenderloin filets, seared then finished in the oven to med. rare, coupled with sauteed mushrooms, shallots, garlic, thyme, soy, and parsley, garnished with chives. Not too shabby for a Sunday evening


----------



## geek

You’re on a roll for sure, lol


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Ha, you must have me mistaken for someone else! LOL
> 
> https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/moroccan-chicken-with-green-olives-and-lemon-352532
> 
> We use boneless skinless chicken thighs (more moist, better flavor IMHO) and we always add more olives (and lemon) than what the recipe says.



Making it tonight! An orzo salad on the side.


----------



## ibglowin

The au jus is amazing!



Boatboy24 said:


> Making it tonight! An orzo salad on the side.


----------



## Boatboy24

Good recipe. Crappy pics. Will certainly make again. It worked well with some LE Vermentino.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks awesome!



Boatboy24 said:


> Good recipe. Crappy pics. Will certainly make again. It worked well with some LE Vermentino.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Making it tonight! An orzo salad on the side.



Did someone say orzo?

We also had orzo, but I made mine risotto-style (shallots, wine, simmered in ho-made chix stock, parmigiano reggiano and asiago cheeses); roasted artichokes (leftover, see above); braised fennel and onion; and seared salmon (farmed Atlantic). Not shown was a lovely butter/tahini/sesame oil sauce for the salmon.


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> We also had orzo, but I made mine risotto-style (shallots, wine, simmered in ho-made chix stock, parmigiano reggiano and asiago cheeses); roasted artichokes (leftover, see above); braised fennel and onion; and seared salmon (farmed Atlantic). Not shown was a lovely butter/tahini/sesame oil sauce for the salmon.



If I may ask, how do you prepare your artichokes? It does not appear that you prep them in any way. I usually take off some of the lower, outer leaves, trim the top and bottom, remove the choke and spread the artichoke for stuffing with a breadcrumb and herb stuffing. If they are older, large or toward the end of the season, we will also par-boil or steam them first before roasting at 350 degrees for about 60+ minutes. It appears you rub them with EVOO, drizzle lemon and roast. If so, how hot an oven and for how long? Your way looks a lot less work and I am all for "a lot less work."


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> If I may ask, how do you prepare your artichokes? It does not appear that you prep them in any way. I usually take off some of the lower, outer leaves, trim the top and bottom, remove the choke and spread the artichoke for stuffing with a breadcrumb and herb stuffing. If they are older, large or toward the end of the season, we will also par-boil or steam them first before roasting at 350 degrees for about 60+ minutes. It appears you rub them with EVOO, drizzle lemon and roast. If so, how hot an oven and for how long? Your way looks a lot less work and I am all for "a lot less work."



Hi, Rocky,

You are correct, I don't do a lot of prep. I cut them in half, and remove the choke using a thin (i.e., cheap stamped) tablespoon. Then I drizzle with lemon juice and EVOO, and sprinkle a little salt. Like you, if they are large, I may microwave or steam a little, and sometimes I peel the ligneous part of the stem with a parer if needed (as I did on the ones in the picture above). I put them cut-side down in an Al-foil lined roasting pan, and roast at 375 or 400 for ~1 hour. (The oven temp depends on what else I have going on, so it may be 350 for 75 to 90 minutes, or 425 for 45 minutes.) In the summer, I often cook them on the grill this way, but there you really need to par-cook them first.

I think they would _benefit_ from cleaning them up as you do, but I am too lazy! I never stuff them, but maybe I should try it.

Do you and your bride often refer to them as _carciofi_ as I and mine generally do?


----------



## GreginND

When people ask me for the recipe for my food I usually start with . . .

“In May you plant the seeds . . .”

THIS Mexican inspired beans and Oaxacan green corn polenta is no exception. I grew the pink eyed purple hull peas that were the foundation of the bean dish. I also grew the onions in it. It was seasoned with a fermented cayenne hot sauce from my own peppers. I grew the heirloom corn last season, dried it, ground it and made my own corn meal for the polenta.


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> When people ask me for the recipe for my food I usually start with . . .
> 
> “In May you plant the seeds . . .”



Love that line. But Holy Carp that is impressive.

(I suppose it is kind of funny that I think subsistence farming is impressive but your recondite chemistry research is normal!)


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Hi, Rocky,
> 
> You are correct, I don't do a lot of prep. I cut them in half, and remove the choke using a thin (i.e., cheap stamped) tablespoon. Then I drizzle with lemon juice and EVOO, and sprinkle a little salt. Like you, if they are large, I may microwave or steam a little, and sometimes I peel the ligneous part of the stem with a parer if needed (as I did on the ones in the picture above). I put them cut-side down in an Al-foil lined roasting pan, and roast at 375 or 400 for ~1 hour. (The oven temp depends on what else I have going on, so it may be 350 for 75 to 90 minutes, or 425 for 45 minutes.) In the summer, I often cook them on the grill this way, but there you really need to par-cook them first.
> 
> I think they would _benefit_ from cleaning them up as you do, but I am too lazy! I never stuff them, but maybe I should try it.
> 
> Do you and your bride often refer to them as _carciofi_ as I and mine generally do?



Thanks, Paul. I had to go back and look at your pictures. I did not notice that they were halved. And, yes, we do call them carciofi and we have to laugh when we go to the super market and see the price for one!


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> When people ask me for the recipe for my food I usually start with . . .
> 
> “In May you plant the seeds . . .”
> 
> THIS Mexican inspired beans and Oaxacan green corn polenta is no exception. I grew the pink eyed purple hull peas that were the foundation of the bean dish. I also grew the onions in it. It was seasoned with a fermented cayenne hot sauce from my own peppers. I grew the heirloom corn last season, dried it, ground it and made my own corn meal for the polenta.
> 
> View attachment 58896
> 
> 
> View attachment 58897
> 
> 
> View attachment 58898
> 
> 
> View attachment 58899
> 
> 
> View attachment 58900



All I can say is "Wow!".


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, okay, it was only 10ºF on my walk in this morning, but it was sunny and dry, and it feels like spring is around the corner (hahahaha). But I had asparagus from North America in the fridge, and so decided to make Pasta Primavera. (You probably know this, but "Primavera" means "spring" in Italian.) So, I sauteed up some mild Italian sausage, mushrooms, shallots, asparagus, frozen peas, and garlic, then doused in cream. I added some cheese (Pecorino and Parmigiano-Reggiano), tomato paste, and seasonings, then mixed in with cooked rotini pasta and lots of fresh basil.

Washed down with a nice Columbia Crest H3 Cab Sauv. Not a great pairing, but it was open and delicious.


----------



## sour_grapes

Not very interesting, but what the heck? I had a pasture-raised pork chop; it had a wonderful fat cap, but lacked marbling that I thought it would have. I wonder if that is typical of pasture-raised?? I dry-brined it and seared it, then served with sauteed 'shrooms with garlic/thyme/sherry/soy. I made Swiss chard braised in ho-made chix stock, seasoned with coriander, and this turned out delish. I bought some plantains and made _tostones_, served with salt, lime juice, and ancho chile. Also had some broccoli rabe, sauteed with LOTS of garlic and EVOO.

The pairings of the flavors were far from ideal, but it all worked okay and slid down the gullet easily enough!


----------



## ibglowin

Not dinner but late lunch yesterday with Mrs IB. Made a quick run to Santa fe. I needed a chile fix bad. We stopped at one of our favorite places for locals. Atrisco Bar & Grill. Needless to say no dinner was necessary last night!


----------



## geek

Daughter cooking the frozen food 

Stir fried veggies, salmon, tilapia and cauliflower bites. Very good stuff if you ask me.
Washing down with a cheap red blend wine from Costco.


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> Not dinner but late lunch yesterday with Mrs IB. Made a quick run to Santa fe. I needed a chile fix bad. We stopped at one of our favorite places for locals. Atrisco Bar & Grill. Needless to say no dinner was necessary last night!
> 
> Chili Colorado and Verde?? Christmas


----------



## ibglowin

The "Chimayo Plate". Served "Christmas" style here in New Mexico.



Kraffty said:


> Chili Colorado and Verde?? Christmas


----------



## GreginND

Taco night. 

More from my homegrown corn. I made corn tortillas from scratch. It is quite the process. First, you have to boil and soak the dried corn with slaked lime (calcium hyroxide) to remove the hard pericarp layer from the corn kernels. The. You have to wash it, grind it and knead it with water to the right consistency to make the masa. The tortillas are the pressed out and cooked in a flat griddle (comal). I stuffed them with red chili seasoned soy curls, black beans, avocado, and tofutti sour cream. Yum. Oh, I also made some fire roasted salsa.


----------



## Chuck E

This is awesome, but quite a job. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> Taco night.
> 
> More from my homegrown corn. I made corn tortillas from scratch. It is quite the process. First, you have to boil and soak the dried corn with slaked lime (calcium hyroxide) to remove the hard pericarp layer from the corn kernels. The. You have to wash it, grind it and knead it with water to the right consistency to make the masa. The tortillas are the pressed out and cooked in a flat griddle (comal). I stuffed them with red chili seasoned soy curls, black beans, avocado, and tofutti sour cream. Yum. Oh, I also made some fire roasted salsa.
> 
> View attachment 59009
> 
> 
> View attachment 59010
> 
> 
> View attachment 59012
> 
> 
> View attachment 59013
> 
> 
> View attachment 59014
> 
> 
> View attachment 59015
> 
> 
> View attachment 59016
> 
> 
> View attachment 59017
> 
> 
> View attachment 59018
> 
> 
> View attachment 59019



Wow! Amazing looking. 

How do you dry the corn?


----------



## GreginND

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow! Amazing looking.
> 
> How do you dry the corn?



The corn is mostly dried in the field. I pick it when the stalks are all dried. But there is still moisture. It just needs to be stored in a dry space with lots of airflow. Some of my corn started to mold so I laid them out in front of a fan for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> The corn is mostly dried in the field. I pick it when the stalks are all dried. But there is still moisture. It just needs to be stored in a dry space with lots of airflow. Some of my corn started to mold so I laid them out in front of a fan for a couple of weeks.



Sounds similar to the Amarone process.


----------



## ibglowin

Trying a new recipe today. The kitchen already smells incredible! 

Slow-Cooker Sicilian-Style Beef Stew

Recipe here:

https://www.marthastewart.com/1162565/slow-cooker-sicilian-style-beef-stew


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Trying a new recipe today. The kitchen already smells incredible!
> 
> Slow-Cooker Sicilian-Style Beef Stew
> 
> Recipe here:
> 
> https://www.marthastewart.com/1162565/slow-cooker-sicilian-style-beef-stew




OMG! Looks great. Cold spell coming this weekend - might be time for just this sort of comfort food. What is your choice for starch - potatoes or polenta?


----------



## ibglowin

Having some other retired BFF's over to give this a go. Going to have both smashed taters and some polenta to see which goes better.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got a nice Nero d’Avola to go with that?


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm throwing together some tomato sauce. I'll throw some shrimp in and serve over angel hair with an arugula salad.


----------



## ibglowin

Have not had a good Nero in years and not a one in the Cellar sadly. Need to seek out a couple I guess. I needed a cup-o-red wine for the reduction and I pulled a bottle of my 13' Tres Rojos (50% Zin, 25% Cab, 25% Merlot). Stuffed the cork in it and left it until dinner. Poured the rest of the Tres Rojo's as a warm up glass before dinner and dang. It is hitting on all cylinders these days. I pulled a bottle of 13' Jose Zuccardi Malbec (Costco find) RP93 and it needed 45 mins of air but then it was singing the rest of the evening through dinner as well as a good game of Mexican Dominos. Mrs IB preferred the Tres Rojos (unusual for her) but I suspect the tannins were a little softer on the Tres Rojos with all the air time. She claims red wine makes her jaw hurt. Still trying to figure that one out! The dinner turned out really really good. As I am found of saying it was so good I would serve it in my restaurant. If I owned a restaurant. I made a side of polenta to see which would be better. I think the polenta holds up better than the potatoes. Potatoes just seem to dissolve into the au jus. Still taste good but the polenta stays better put. Highly recommended dish by all.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Have not had a good Nero in years and not a one in the Cellar sadly. Need to seek out a couple I guess. I needed a cup-o-red wine for the reduction and I pulled a bottle of my 13' Tres Rojos (50% Zin, 25% Cab, 25% Merlot). Stuffed the cork in it and left it until dinner. Poured the rest of the Tres Rojo's as a warm up glass before dinner and dang. It is hitting on all cylinders these days. I pulled a bottle of 13' Jose Zuccardi Malbec (Costco find) RP93 and it needed 45 mins of air but then it was singing the rest of the evening through dinner as well as a good game of Mexican Dominos. Mrs IB preferred the Tres Rojos (unusual for her) but I suspect the tannins were a little softer on the Tres Rojos with all the air time. She claims red wine makes her jaw hurt. Still trying to figure that one out! The dinner turned out really really good. As I am found of saying it was so good I would serve it in my restaurant. If I owned a restaurant. I made a side of polenta to see which would be better. I think the polenta holds up better than the potatoes. Potatoes just seem to dissolve into the au jus. Still taste good but the polenta stays better put. Highly recommended dish by all.
> 
> View attachment 59041



Dam, that looks good.


----------



## newbiegj

ibglowin said:


> preferred the Tres Rojos (unusual for her) but I suspect the tannins were a little softer on the Tres Rojos with all the air time. She claims red wine makes her jaw hurt. Still trying to figure that one out!
> 
> View attachment 59041



Just read an article about teas with high tannin concentrations saying that the tannins make the salivary glands work faster to dilute the tannins causing jaw pain. Could be same reaction to the wine tannins making salivary glands work faster/harder? Just a thought.


----------



## ibglowin

Interesting. Thanks for posting. This has been a long time complaint for her. Do you remember where you read that? I would like to follow up and do some more investigating.



newbiegj said:


> Just read an article about teas with high tannin concentrations saying that the tannins make the salivary glands work faster to dilute the tannins causing jaw pain. Could be same reaction to the wine tannins making salivary glands work faster/harder? Just a thought.


----------



## newbiegj

ibglowin said:


> Interesting. Thanks for posting. This has been a long time complaint for her. Do you remember where you read that? I would like to follow up and do some more investigating.



Here's a couple. Hope this helps.
https://healthfully.com/tannins-jaw-pain-8685250.html

Toward the end of this one:
https://teahow.com/tannin-in-tea-what-you-need-to-know/


----------



## ibglowin

Thank you!



newbiegj said:


> Here's a couple. Hope this helps.
> https://healthfully.com/tannins-jaw-pain-8685250.html
> 
> Toward the end of this one:
> https://teahow.com/tannin-in-tea-what-you-need-to-know/


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight we had the mussels I bought for last night! (Sigh...) I sauteed mushrooms, ho-made bacon lardons, and shallots, then added garlic and white wine. I then used this to steam the mussels, along with some fresh thyme. After a few minutes, I fished out the mussels, and my wife shelled them. Meanwhile, I reduced the sauce a bit, and added tomato paste and some creme fraiche I was looking to use up to make a thick, rich sauce. We threw the shelled mussels back into the sauce and added chopped parsley for a hearty stew. It was seriously delicious. Paired this with a baguette and green beans (simmered, then heated with butter and blue cheese) and lacinato kale (braised with sauteed onions and ho-made beef stock). All of this was washed down with a Chateau Ste. Michelle Chardonnay (Canoe Ridge), which was up to the task!


----------



## geek

Yummy [emoji39]


----------



## cmason1957

The start of supper tonight. Porterhouse steaks, going to grill a roast, two generous fingers of Balvenie Scotch, bacon wrapped asparagus and grilled potatoes. I'll try to remember to post an after picture, which will include some red wine, we just haven't decided what.


----------



## cmason1957

And the after cook photo. We ended up not having any wine, which was a water. I'm sure with the leftovers during the week, we will have some.


----------



## sour_grapes

Nothing too special. Honey/soy glazed chix thighs (with garlic and ginger); French lentils (smoked paprika, garlic, oil, butter, coriander); Brussels sprouts (charred then braised with ho-made chix stock and lemon); and fennel and onion braised in ho-made chix stock. The honey/soy/butter glaze really hit the right spot on the salt/fat/sweet continuum!


----------



## ibglowin

Hoping to fight off the coronavirus........

Some EEOH may have been consumed.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Hoping to fight off the corona virus........
> 
> Some EEOH may have been consumed.



EtOH? Or did you really _mean "_EEOH Environmental Estrogens and Other Hormones" ?


----------



## ibglowin

Ha! Nope. I really meant EEOH as it is an accepted acronym used for Ethanol in Chemistry textbooks. 







sour_grapes said:


> EtOH? Or did you really _mean "_EEOH Environmental Estrogens and Other Hormones" ?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Ha! Nope. I really meant EEOH as it is an accepted acronym used for Ethanol in Chemistry textbooks.



Huh! Well I'll be. I confess ignorance of this usage. I have always seen/used EtOH.


----------



## ibglowin

I confess that was what I was taught in Organic Chemistry but that was way back in 1977 so perhaps it's no longer used as much!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I confess that was what I was taught in Organic Chemistry but that was way back in 1977 so perhaps it's no longer used as much!



But enough about that, what are the deets on that dish?! And commercial or ho-made? Looks delicious.


----------



## ibglowin

Heavens no. Costco find. Very quick and easy. Comes with the dipping sauce but I prefer Ponzu sauce with a kick. Washed down with a nice crisp Sauv Blanc from Edna Valley.


----------



## Rice_Guy

eeoh might be a regional dialect. The teacher used EtOH in the 60s


ibglowin said:


> I confess that was what I was taught in Organic Chemistry but that was way back in 1977 so perhaps it's no longer used as much!


----------



## Mcjeff

Sunday night= pizza night. With a bottle of Forza. (Have to have a Italian wine while making Pizza!). BBQ chicken Pizza was good. Forza could use a little more aging. But pretty good.


----------



## Boatboy24

Hmmm. I heard there's an abundant supply of lobster and prices are at rock bottom. 

https://rosemarieskitchensite.wordp...wQrxya2fo7kNFpqQohS0pWzzQfvsSKmKyJSh60IdCrI0Q


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Time and Sanitization technique......... 



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 59290


----------



## GreenEnvy22

We are in South America for a few weeks (bad timing to be traveling I know, we left a week ago when there were no travel restrictions).
Had some good asado tonight


----------



## geek

GreenEnvy22 said:


> We are in South America for a few weeks (bad timing to be traveling I know, we left a week ago when there were no travel restrictions).
> Had some good asado tonight
> 
> View attachment 59291
> View attachment 59292



very cool.


----------



## ibglowin

Today we have an experiment of the smoked meats variety. Trying to do a smoked corned beef of sorts. Have one 3.5lb Point Brisket and a 3.5lb Corned Round cut. Never tried a Corned Round but I read where it needs to be sliced thin as it will get tough on you otherwise. I do have an electric meat slicer if need be. Braising these guys in Guinness Stout and some water as well as the seasoning packets. Turning every couple hours and adding more water and beer as required. Might pull out and wrap the last hour or so, might just put it on the grill to finish or tighten the bark back up as they say. Smells good so far. Going to go for the Beer Braised Poutine style which is served over steak fries, Au jus, melted havarti with some fresh dill on top perhaps........


----------



## Boatboy24

Did you cure the brisket?


----------



## ibglowin

Its prepackaged corned beef so I am basically cooking it in a crockpot in the smoker. As per directions.



Boatboy24 said:


> Did you cure the brisket?


----------



## ibglowin

The smoked corned beef turned out fantastic. Put the two pieces of meat in the pan with the beer, water, spices at 11AM. Smoker was right at 300F all day. Turned every couple hours. IT only got to ~180F. Pulled at 5PM and sliced and they were out of bounds good. The point brisket cut was better than the round cut by far mainly due to all that melt in your mouth fat of course. The round cut was dry in comparison but still very good and since it was sliced thin across the grain was not tough or chewy in any way. Smoke was not as strong as it would be if placed on the grill directly but still very evident. Best part is there is now pre sliced leftovers for rueben sandwiches if I can find any rye bread on the store shelves. Who knows, I might get lucky!


----------



## sour_grapes

How was the salt level?

I _love me _some salt, and corned beast is my favorite legal substance. However, I find it hard to get the salt level to my liking. That is, if I cook the traditional way (simmer in water), there is too little salt left for my taste. If I oven-roast, there is too much. Sous vide even has a bit too much, IIRC.


----------



## ibglowin

I think it was just about perfect. It did pull out enough to make it seasoned but not overly salty IMHO. I added another Guinness during the cook along with some more water as the levels went down via evaporation over the 6 hour cook time. 3 beers total were used.


----------



## ibglowin

I should probably qualify this a bit more as after dinner we played domino's with our BFF's till midnight and I think I sucked down (2) 24oz Tumblers of H2O during the game so there was still plenty of salt!


----------



## GreginND

My weekly workout. Blue corn this time. Going to make enchiladas tonight with these.


----------



## Johnd

Bought a whole prime brisket on Friday morning, trimmed, seasoned and wrapped it that evening. Dropped in onto the Primo at 225°F last night at 11 PM with lots of hickory smoke chunks. This morning, at 170°F, wrapped it up in peach paper and dropped it back on the grill, same temp. Should be hitting 203°F pretty shortly, it’ll go into an ice chest to rest til dinner time. Can’t wait to dive in!!

Update, it didn’t disappoint, and was my best bark ever! First time I’ve cooked with paper wrapping instead of foil, it was definitely an improvement to adopt!!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Made a house favorite last night. Braised Moroccan Chicken with Green Olives and Lemon. One pan quick and easy meal that can be served over a variety of things. Quinoa, Couscous, Potatoes. Amazing flavors. Paired very well with Prosecco (pre) and then Sauv Blanc (during).




I was going to make this tonight -- but I cannot find any chicken at the store!


----------



## ibglowin

Bummer! Was talking with one of our daughters yesterday and she had to go to three different stores to find any chicken. She never did find any eggs. So I guess the chicken did come first in this instance.......


sour_grapes said:


> I was going to make this tonight -- but I cannot find any chicken at the store!


----------



## GreginND

And the enchiladas. They were delicious.


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good Greg!



GreginND said:


> And the enchiladas. They were delicious.


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> And the enchiladas. They were delicious.





ibglowin said:


> Looking good Greg!



You know what else is looking good, Greg? The ability to grow all of that food!


----------



## Wolfhound

sour_grapes said:


> I was going to make this tonight -- but I cannot find any chicken at the store!



Is there any way that I could get this recipe? I bet that my family would love it.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wolfhound said:


> Is there any way that I could get this recipe? I bet that my family would love it.



Here is what I was going by: https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/moroccan-chicken-with-green-olives-and-lemon-352532


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Bummer! Was talking with one of our daughters yesterday and she had to go to three different stores to find any chicken. She never did find any eggs. So I guess the chicken did come first in this instance.......



The one time I’m feeling good about succumbing to my wife campaigning for us to have pet chickens, we get 8 - 9 eggs a day from the girls.


----------



## sour_grapes

Nothing too exciting here, but it's not like any of us have anything better to do (!), so here is tonight's fare.

Swiss chard (braised in commercial chix stock, marjoram and coriander); Brussels sprouts (charred, then braised with ho-made chix stock and freshened with rice vinegar); mushroom risotto (Carnaroli rice, 'shrooms, shallots, sherry, ho-made beef stock, Parmigiano Reggiano); and lamb shoulder chops (dry-brined then seared, with garlic and smoked paprika). All washed down with a 5-yr-old CC Showcase Amarone.


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> Bummer! Was talking with one of our daughters yesterday and she had to go to three different stores to find any chicken. She never did find any eggs. So I guess the chicken did come first in this instance.......



At least now you know WHY she crossed the road.


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, not exactly in the spirit of the High Holiday, but I've been working on a Bolognese this afternoon and just finished up a Harvest Bread with poolish. Carb coma coming soon...


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## heyyou

well no picture however tonight will be ribs, baked potatoes, salad and a few bottles of Zin


----------



## Mcjeff

Zuppa Toscana and some of my vieux chateau du roi.


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

Varis, looks good! You know what you should try once, to see if you like it? Take that veggie tray and cook it at 425F or so until you get a little char on the edges of the vegetables. I find it adds a wonderful layer of complexity.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Varis, looks good! You know what you should try once, to see if you like it? Take that veggie tray and cook it at 425F or so until you get a little char on the edges of the vegetables. I find it adds a wonderful layer of complexity.



For sure, will give it a try!
My older daughter cooked today and will tell her.


----------



## ibglowin

Living off what we have in the fridge and freezer........ LOL 

Brisket Nacho's! 

I froze the last leftovers of brisket after I got tired of eating BBQ a month or two back. Thawed out the leftovers and OMG fantastic! Washing down with some 80 proof Jack and diet Coke/lime to help keep lots of Ethanol in the passage ways!


----------



## GreginND

Comfort food. I made a pot of pinto beans and mashed potatoes.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Living off what we have in the fridge and freezer........ LOL
> 
> Brisket Nacho's!
> 
> I froze the last leftovers of brisket after I got tired of eating BBQ a month or two back. Thawed out the leftovers and OMG fantastic! Washing down with some 80 proof Jack and diet Coke/lime to help keep lots of Ethanol in the passage ways!
> 
> View attachment 59413



looks really good.


----------



## bstnh1

Fresh off the Weber Smokey Mountain last night.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Those look really, really good.


----------



## Boatboy24

Fajita night:


----------



## Boatboy24

Doing some things I wouldn't normally be able to do during the week. It's positively glorious outside this morning. Bright sun, 50 degrees and no wind - feels like 60+ on the deck in the sun. I fired up the WSM and put on a pork shoulder earlier. Rain tomorrow, so I figured I'd get it done. One advantage to this whole shutdown is the flexibility it provides with regard to meal prep.


----------



## geek

I thought about a pork shoulder for tomorrow but also thinking about taking out from steak from the freezer....


----------



## Boatboy24

Rain here tomorrow. Working from home, so why not today, right?


----------



## geek




----------



## cmason1957

This is what my wife made for supper. She done right fine. Walnut encrusted mahi mahi, roasted carrots and peppers, plus a simple salad. We paid it with a Vignoles from one of our favorite Missouri wineries, tropicals flavors of pineapple and other citrus flavors.


----------



## jburtner

Fancy Ramen!

- Johann


----------



## Boatboy24

Ended up being too late for tonight's dinner, but it's pulled and ready for lunch tomorrow (or maybe an omelette). I'd say it's done, based on the bone. I'll make up a batch of BBQ sauce in the morning. Did the first trimming and lawn mowing after work - there's just something great about mowing the back yard with the smell of smoky, porky goodness in the air.


----------



## ibglowin

Well at least its done!. I have to admit I have been "spearmenting" with the hot and fast method for brisket and pork butt. So far kinda convinced it works just as well especially if you get a late start or have company coming over for dinner.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Well at least its done!. I have to admit I have been "spearmenting" with the hot and fast method for brisket and pork butt. So far kinda convinced it works just as well especially if you get a late start or have company coming over for dinner.



This was around 275 for the first 6-7 hours. Still took almost 11 hours though. I probably could have taken off after 10 hours, but but was getting cleaned up after yard work and throwing some leftovers together for dinner. But I'm with ya on the hot and fast - totally works. I used to love doing the overnight cooks though - getting started around 11pm after all were in bed. I'd get the butt on, then make some sauce, sip some bourbon, and nap on the couch.


----------



## geek

Wow so many good looking dishes ..!!


----------



## ibglowin

Try 350 next time All the smoke, flavor and tenderness in 2/3 the time!



Boatboy24 said:


> This was around 275 for the first 6-7 hours. Still took almost 11 hours though.


----------



## geek

Although there may be a tiny bit of frost dust on it, this choice steak looks very good to me, with the marbling it looks much better than choice to me.


----------



## geek




----------



## JohnT

So, there is NO chicken to be found. My wife specifically requested chicken and her wrath is well known. So, in panic mode at the meat bin, I looked over to find a large variety of frozen turkeys 

AH HA!!!!!

So Sunday will be the first annual coronavirus thanksgiving! 

pics to follow.


----------



## geek

Final product


----------



## ibglowin

Mrs IB has requested Cacio e Pepe for tonight. Can't decide on what to pair it with. Seems like both red or white would work really!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Mrs IB has requested Cacio e Pepe for tonight. Can't decide on what to pair it with. Seems like both red or white would work really!



Should probably open both. Ya know, just to be sure.


----------



## ibglowin

Might as well. Mrs IB likes her Sauv Blanc. Pretty sure I can find a red in order to compare and contrast!


----------



## ceeaton

I wandered down to our local Weis Mkt today, not expecting much. We needed something to add to the lettuce I've been growing in the basement. I should have taken a picture, there was all the chicken (even boneless breasts), beef and pork you could ever want. No limits, though I think it's there because people are starting to actually only buy what they need. Nice social spacing, only thing I noticed missing was the normal tp and paper towels (dollar general has those). Got a 3 lb London broil cut for $9. Hoping it keeps clearing here so I can fire up the grill this afternoon. Wifey will make twiced baked taters, and of course we'll have a salad. Pictures later if I remember.


----------



## ceeaton

The rain has subsided for now. A grilled beef burger with some kale to the side for lunch. Been trying to watch what I eat lately. Since the holidays I've dropped 20 lbs (199.8 this morning). Aiming for 190 by my checkup at the beginning of June, if they are seeing patients for routine checkups by then. My knees and hip feel much better, hoping to start a longer walking routine. I'm too young to have these issues or to be taking BP meds, doc said the best thing I could do is take weight and stress off the problem joints, and I hate to admit it, he was right.


----------



## Boatboy24

No pics, but the kids slept really late this morning, so I made omelettes with pulled pork, salsa and cheese for brunch.


----------



## geek

Craig, thanks for reminding me I need to get some burgers on the grill soon.


----------



## opus345

Working on the same. Each year, Dr. makes me review the chart of doom. His words. The first time he said that for my height I should weigh 168, I accidentally blurted out, "No fukcing way doc". Was ~230 in Oct, now I dancing with 195. Joints and knees are much better and oddly enough, I do feel better overall. I suspect if I drop another 5 lbs, I may get to drop one of the BP meds. Working on not developing "an underlying health issue."


----------



## opus345

cmason1957 said:


> ...We paid it with a Vignoles from one of our favorite Missouri wineries,..View attachment 59576


 
Pirtle?


----------



## ceeaton

Rain held off, started up the Weber Kettle, threw in some mesquite for giggles (actually added a really nice note to the beef). Wifey did the twice baked taters. Of course my older brother called half way through the cook, so I overdid it a bit for the "boys", but the "girls" part of the family approved. Had a salad for some greens to balance out the meal.

Last image is of some coco coir grown Paris Island romaine. It's perched on top of my ho-made dwc 27 gallon lettuce factory (for the picture only). As you can see, a new crop is started in that (hydroponic) since it finished a good two weeks earlier than the one shown in the image (coco coir). Was the first time I tried to grow hydroponically and as you can see I made a more reasonable sized 10 gallon setup (red top) to the left. All lettuce in that one. Kale, swiss chard and a vivian romaine just started in the "big one". Using organic nutrients and the flavor of the lettuce, as well as the color are incredible. My wifey took a salad to work last week and people asked her where she bought the lettuce. Of course she said my husband grows it in the basement. I think they kinda wonder about me ... beer brewing, wine making, grilling whenever possible and vege growing. I think they might wonder if we have an underground bunker somewhere. I just like to play with my food, that's all. 

PS. I live in a neighborhood with an association, not allowed to have cattle in the back yard or I would.


----------



## cmason1957

opus345 said:


> Pirtle?


Nope Nobelisis, from Augusta. I haven't been out to Little in a long time. Maybe after all this covid passes.


----------



## crushday

ceeaton said:


> Rain held off, started up the Weber Kettle, threw in some mesquite for giggles (actually added a really nice note to the beef). Wifey did the twice baked taters.



Looks amazing! No wine?


----------



## ceeaton

crushday said:


> Looks amazing! No wine?


Beer is my first love. I still have a half corny keg of Vienna Lager in the garage. I started making wine for my wife. Then I decided I really enjoyed the science of making it. I'm leaving all my aging red wine for if they really lock us down and I can't get beer. I did consider opening up a lanza red zin or a pinot noir I made about four years ago, since they'd pair really nice with the beef, but my older brother interrupted my train of thought and I stuck with a swill beer. My basement floor is still around 59*F, so I can grab one and open it, decant it for a bit and enjoy it on short notice. Maybe I'll consider that tomorrow with the grilled pork tenderloins I'm planning on making.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Was the first time I tried to grow hydroponically



FIFY: "Was the first time I tried to grow _VEGETABLES_ hydroponically"


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> FIFY: "Was the first time I tried to grow _VEGETABLES_ hydroponically"


I guess I should say it was the first time I tried deep water culture (aerated vs. kratky method (still water)) hydroponics. I guess we've all put some sort of a stem into a cup of water and rooted it, which would be more like a basic kratky method of dwc (non-aerated). I've always been a soil grower and lately a coco coir/organic nutrients grower. Less bugs this way, no soil for them to live in.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> I guess I should say it was the first time I tried deep water culture (aerated vs. kratky method (still water)) hydroponics. I guess we've all put some sort of a stem into a cup of water and rooted it, which would be more like a basic kratky method of dwc (non-aerated). I've always been a soil grower and lately a coco coir/organic nutrients grower. Less bugs this way, no soil for them to live in.



Hmmmmm, you seem to have missed the point of @sourgrapes post. Wasn’t really about clarifying the hydroponic growing method you use, more about specifying WHAT you were growing..........LOL


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Hmmmmm, you seem to have missed the point of @sourgrapes post. Wasn’t really about clarifying the hydroponic growing method you use, more about specifying WHAT you were growing..........LOL


Ah, I did miss it. Not the sharpest knife in the drawer, that I am!

Only veges so far, I can't grow the stuff that is legal in some states (and not mine) or my wanna-be-a-nurse wife who starts clinical training this Fall would get kicked out of school. She's my retirement plan, that she is!

I'm starting to sound like Yoda a bit too much, maybe I need a break from work, I've been at it almost 4 hours.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Hmmmmm, you seem to have missed the point of @sourgrapes post. Wasn’t really about clarifying the hydroponic growing method you use, more about specifying WHAT you were growing..........LOL



Or perhaps WHO was growing.


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> Hmmmmm, you seem to have missed the point of @sourgrapes post. Wasn’t really about clarifying the hydroponic growing method you use, more about specifying WHAT you were growing..........LOL



Yes, John gets the gold star!


----------



## ibglowin

I don't have to pee in a cup no more, no more, no more! LOL


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I don't have to pee in a cup no more, no more, no more! LOL


Nice white roots! That's what I'm aiming for (the white roots, not the type of plant).


----------



## ibglowin

Not my photo (just to be clear) LOL


ceeaton said:


> Nice white roots! That's what I'm aiming for (the white roots, not the type of plant).


----------



## ceeaton

Okay, back to the theme of the thread. What's for dinner tonight, at least my part, are two small pork loins on charcoal with some type of wood added. What wine should I go for? I know we'll have a salad since I still have a bunch of romaine lettuce in the fridge to use, no idea of the starch, wifey in charge of that. 

I'm running a script that'll take a while to finish, so I have time to grab a bottle of something.


----------



## geek

Anyone in the Brisket thinking lately?


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> Anyone in the Brisket thinking lately?



I just did one a couple weeks back, I'm in the baby back rib mode right now, got a few racks in the freezer that will be thawed and cooked sometime in the next few days.......


----------



## geek

Johnd said:


> I just did one a couple weeks back, I'm in the baby back rib mode right now, got a few racks in the freezer that will be thawed and cooked sometime in the next few days.......



I did some ribs a few days ago but decided to cook in the oven inside, cannot wait for temps up here to be warmer for longer cooks


----------



## cmason1957

I'm in the not quing line for a bit longer. SWMBO has deemed that my old grill will not go back on the new deck. I think the gray, tinge is rather a sign of a grill well taken care of, but what the heck do I know about much of anything.


----------



## mainshipfred

cmason1957 said:


> I'm in the not quing line for a bit longer. SWMBO has deemed that my old grill will not go back on the new deck. I think the gray, tinge is rather a sign of a grill well taken care of, but what the heck do I know about much of anything.



Well all I have to say is good for you, congrats on whatever you get.


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> I did some ribs a few days ago but decided to cook in the oven inside, cannot wait for temps up here to be warmer for longer cooks



We're nearly in summer down here, my garden has been planted for two weeks and is growing well, temps near 90 most of last week, already had to do the lawn three times this year. Wish I could send you some of this warm weather in exchange for just a little bit of Spring!!


----------



## geek

Johnd said:


> We're nearly in summer down here, my garden has been planted for two weeks and is growing well, temps near 90 most of last week, already had to do the lawn three times this year. Wish I could send you some of this warm weather in exchange for just a little bit of Spring!!



Ha, we're still seeing temps in the upper 30s, late tonight/early tomorrow I think it may dip below 30, yikes :-(


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Ha, we're still seeing temps in the upper 30s, late tonight/early tomorrow I think it may dip below 30, yikes :-(



72 and sunny here. ☀🏝


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> 72 and sunny here. ☀🏝



Nice temps.!


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> I'm in the not quing line for a bit longer. SWMBO has deemed that my old grill will not go back on the new deck. I think the gray, tinge is rather a sign of a grill well taken care of, but what the heck do I know about much of anything.



Scope Creep! But in a good way... 🎟


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> Scope Creep! But in a good way... 🎟



And my boss tells me I am the King of scope creep! And the clients love it. Wife not so much.


----------



## geek

Some tacos


----------



## Boatboy24

Have had a chuck roast on the Performer with low heat and some cherry and pecan for smoke for about an hour now. Will be taking it off in a few and making chili with it.


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night. One oven done half plain half pepperoni sweet bell pepper. One grilled pizza with peppers, onions, anchovy and sliced grape tomatoes. Yum!


----------



## sour_grapes

Love the bandana, Craig!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Love the bandana, Craig!


I'm waiting for a few more of Philly's finest who roam this site to chime in, I knew you'd be one of them!

Just wish my wife could find more of that material ...


----------



## ceeaton

What's for breakfast? Pancakes and thick cut bacon. Made the wifey some pancakes which she devoured then went to bed for a four hour nap. Of course my boy got up early (for him) and proceeded to slam the front door on the way out to recycle something (argh). Will make her a chicken bacon swiss burger she can eat on the way in this afternoon. Looking us some curry recipes for some grilled chicken tonight. Yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

Snapped a couple pics last night, though not much to look at. The chuck was so good coming off the grill, I was tempted to just wrap it and finish in the oven for shredded beef sammies. Will have to get another and do that.


----------



## GreginND

Here are a few things I've made recently . . . 

Homemade flour tortillas call for wet burritos from scratch.

I made Kimchi-jeon which is a savory Korean kimchi pancake. Yum!

Finally, I made Masala Dosa - this is a fermented rice/urad dal batter with potato masala inside. It is served with fresh coconut chutney and sambar.


----------



## geek

Thick piece of steak from Costco, almost 2”


----------



## geek

I cooked it like medium rare for the first time and kids were a bit apprehensive, “too pink..!’” Lol


----------



## geek

We like potatoes  and peppers.


----------



## ibglowin

Teach.
Your children well..... 



geek said:


> I cooked it like medium rare for the first time and kids were a bit apprehensive, “too pink..!’” Lol


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> We like potatoes  and peppers.



Check this thread out then. Next time I go to the store, I'll be grabbing some potatoes so I can do this. 








Roast Chicken


Disclaimer I made this in a cast iron skillet, but it can also be made in a dutch oven, and we do when camping. You can also do this in a high temp smoker. When camping we set the oven up sop we can get it as close to 425° as possible. All that is required for this recipe is a whole chicken, 4...




tvwbb.com


----------



## Boatboy24

Guess it's time I cook this. Been in the freezer for just a bit...


----------



## sour_grapes

Tasted better than it looks! Bucatini all'Amatriciana, braised fennel, and deep-fried artichoke hearts with truffle oil and parmigiano reggiano.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Guess it's time I cook this. Been in the freezer for just a bit...



Yes, I have some old stuff in the freezer, too, and I am (also?) using the zombie coronapocolypse as a reason to use up the old stuff (and avoid the grocery store).


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, I have some old stuff in the freezer, too, and I am (also?) using the zombie coronapocolypse as a reason to use up the old stuff (and avoid the grocery store).



Got a ~two year old, ~5lb piece of pork belly that I'll probably be curing soon too.


----------



## GreginND

I had a hankering for Szechuan flavors, so . . . Mapo Tofu with green beans.


----------



## Boatboy24

Greg, you have a knack for making even tofu look delectable. Nice plate!


----------



## geek

GreginND said:


> I had a hankering for Szechuan flavors, so . . . Mapo Tofu with green beans.
> 
> View attachment 59850



if we had better knowledge on cooking those kinds of dishes, I’d definitely eat the daily..!!


----------



## ibglowin

Pulled at 135F and rested/tented. Dang it kept cooking to 145F. Served over smashed taters with some au jus. Back to Power Bowls and salads tomorrow!


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Tasted better than it looks! Bucatini all'Amatriciana, braised fennel, and deep-fried artichoke hearts with truffle oil and parmigiano reggiano.
> 
> View attachment 59847



Thanks for the pictures Paul. This brought back a memory of my youth that I had not thought about for many years. Bucatini was my bete noire when I was young and one of my aunts served it all the time. I did not have anything against the taste of the pasta but more in the eating of it. Because it was hollow, it was difficult to draw into the mouth, i.e. no suction. Spaghetti, linguini and fettucine were much less "work" to eat.


----------



## sour_grapes

I apologize in advance: I am posting WAY too many pix of this quotidian meal. But what the hell, electrons are cheap, no? And it is not like you all have somewhere else to go right now! 

Ho-made baked bread (very plain); Cannelloni beans (za'atar spice seasoning); frozen green beans (due to the lockdown) with Cambazola cheese and slivered almonds; roasted head of cauliflower (cumin, garlic, butter); a small, sous-vide cooked chuck roast (30 hours at 135F, then seared in cast-iron pan, seasoned with marjoram, herbs de Provence, and S&P); a pan sauce of reduced beef stock, the sous-vide blood juices, and Amarone; sauteed 'shrooms and shallots (thyme, garlic). All washed down with a 5-yr-old CC Showcase Amarone.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Thanks for the pictures Paul. This brought back a memory of my youth that I had not thought about for many years. Bucatini was my bete noire when I was young and one of my aunts served it all the time. I did not have anything against the taste of the pasta but more in the eating of it. Because it was hollow, it was difficult to draw into the mouth, i.e. no suction. Spaghetti, linguini and fettucine were much less "work" to eat.



Yeah, bucatini is tough that way, right? Good thing that Lady and the Tramp didn't order bucatini all'Amatriciana, huh?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Pulled at 135F and rested/tented. Dang it kept cooking to 145F. Served over smashed taters with some au jus. Back to Power Bowls and salads tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 59854



looks good.!!


----------



## Johnd

Tonight we thawed out some Crawfish Boil Soup from last year. Doesn’t look like much, but it’s serious chow. I always cook extra of everything just so Mrs. JohnD will whip up a batch. The base is made from the leftover potatoes, puréed and mixed with some cream, and then the other leftover ingredients are added. Crawfish tails, corn cut off the cobs, garlic, mushrooms, and chopped up sausage. Everything is from the boil, and it’s super spicy, my nose starts running about two bites in, but it’s awesome!


----------



## crushday

Looks amazing! I imagine that Pacific quartet from WE a couple years ago would pair nice. A little sweetness and fruit to balance that heat...


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Tonight we thawed out some Crawfish Boil Soup from last year. Doesn’t look like much, but it’s serious chow. I always cook extra of everything just so Mrs. JohnD will whip up a batch. The base is made from the leftover potatoes, puréed and mixed with some cream, and then the other leftover ingredients are added. Crawfish tails, corn cut off the cobs, garlic, mushrooms, and chopped up sausage. Everything is from the boil, and it’s super spicy, my nose starts running about two bites in, but it’s awesome!
> 
> View attachment 59884



Oh how I miss boils, hadn't been to one in a few years. Especially like how quickly the corn takes the heat.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

I'll be having a salad for dinner as usual these days during the week but I will be dreaming about this....... LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I'll be having a salad for dinner as usual these days during the week but I will be dreaming about this....... LOL
> 
> View attachment 59898


----------



## Mcjeff

On furlough so I don’t have to work tomorrow...grocery run a lot of pork sales like a buy one get one pork shoulders. I just put them in the smoker for lunch and dinner for tomorrow


----------



## geek

Costco cauliflower pizza, really like this one.


----------



## Venatorscribe

More home made pizza. Good Friday eve. Nothing like prepping the dough early in the day and letting the magic of fermentation do its thing until late afternoon. Toppings - yet agin - my favourite - prawns, bacon, mushrooms. With underlying flavours of tomato base, mozzarella, oregano, Marjoram, basil


----------



## ibglowin

Dinner ideas........ LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Dinner ideas........ LOL
> 
> View attachment 59990



Is that chili?


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like it.


----------



## geek

What’s for breakfast


----------



## geek

Celebrating Easter


----------



## crushday

Looks like a feast for more than two people...lol

#socialdistancing


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Celebrating Easter
> 
> View attachment 60071
> View attachment 60072
> View attachment 60073



Ha! Looks awesome! Frozen pizza here.  Ended up doing a little yard work, then a 'drive by' Easter visit to my parents where my sister, my B-I-L and one of my nephews were visiting as well. A lovely gathering in the driveway and front yard.


----------



## ibglowin

Freezer diving. NY Strip steaks from Xmas, Baked sweet potatoes, fresh asparagus with lemon. Might dumpster dive for a nice red wine......


----------



## cmason1957

I didn't take a picture of it, but my wife and I made some wonderful bacon Gouda stuffed chicken. You take chicken breasts, make them thin. Put some wonderful Gouda cheese inside, roll up, then wrap with bacon. 350 F for about 50 minutes.


----------



## Kraffty

Braised chunks of thick round steak and mushrooms in onions, brandy, red wine and beef stock. served over noodles and peas. Judges scored me down for presentation but two thumbs up for flavor! A little 2015 super tuscan on the side.



Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like comfort food to me! 



Kraffty said:


> Braised chunks of thick round steak and mushrooms in onions, brandy, red wine and beef stock. served over noodles and peas. Judges scored me down for presentation but two thumbs up for flavor! A little 2015 super tuscan on the side.
> Mike


----------



## geek

Kraffty said:


> Braised chunks of thick round steak and mushrooms in onions, brandy, red wine and beef stock. served over noodles and peas. Judges scored me down for presentation but two thumbs up for flavor! A little 2015 super tuscan on the side.
> 
> View attachment 60093
> 
> Mike



That looks very attractive and yummy.


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, they had 'meatloaf mix' at the store when I went this morning, so I made off with a few pounds of it. A batch of meatballs in the oven now.


----------



## Kraffty

Brand new meat loaf variation (maybe), my wife made one the other day, we were out of bread crumbs but she found and package of the fried and dried onions you use to top salads or casseroles. Turns out they add a ton of flavor and work as a binder too. Just a share.
Mike


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

Made some cheesecake filled banana bread today. Cooling now - can't wait to dig in.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 60189



Hmmmmm, looks good!


----------



## geek

Cannot wait for temps to get better to cook a brisket I have in the freezer...


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Cannot wait for temps to get better to cook a brisket I have in the freezer...



Sunday looks good.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Sunday looks good.



Sunday won't be too bad here around 60, but we're expecting a bit of snow tomorrow night into Sat morning.
I need to wait for 2 good days straight with good temps for a long haul. First brisket I cooked last year took about 16 hours.

Anyone here with a Camp Chef Woodwind WIFI pellet grill? I'd really like to get one.


----------



## ibglowin

Try the Hot N fast method if you are worried about time. Cook at ~300F (fat side down). It will still stall, (wrap in butcher paper). Pull when probe tender ~200F. Very important to let it rest in a cooler wrapped for 45min to an hour before slicing.

If you want:

No Smoke flavor
No Bark
No Smoke Ring

Buy a pellet stove.



geek said:


> Sunday won't be too bad here around 60, but we're expecting a bit of snow tomorrow night into Sat morning.
> I need to wait for 2 good days straight with good temps for a long haul. First brisket I cooked last year took about 16 hours.
> 
> Anyone here with a Camp Chef Woodwind WIFI pellet grill? I'd really like to get one.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Try the Hot N fast method if you are worried about time. Cook at ~300F (fat side down). It will still stall, (wrap in butcher paper). Pull when probe tender ~200F. Very important to let it rest in a cooler wrapped for 45min to an hour before slicing.
> 
> If you want:
> 
> No Smoke flavor
> No Bark
> No Smoke Ring
> 
> Buy a pellet stove.



really, no bark or smoke ring??
Gotta watch a few videos then.


----------



## geek

‘Arroz con leche’.
Basically rice pudding with raisins.


----------



## mainshipfred

I'm confused Mike, are you saying you don't get smoke or bark with a pellet smoker or am I missing something?


----------



## ibglowin

Yes. I follow all most all the BBQ groups on FB especially the Pit Boss groups. The biggest complaints are the three I listed above as far as food issues. Think about it. Your basically using sawdust to cook with. Some report their food is covered in burnt sawdust. There is no comparison to cooking with wood or even charcoal with a few sticks of wood on top. After that there is a constant complaint of moving parts breaking or getting stuck. Pellets backing up into the fire pot, fire actually moving from the fire pot into the pellet hopper, tripped GFI's, error codes upon start up, circuit boards burning out......

There are those that will swear by them but the longer people have them it seems its just a matter of time before you start having problems and you will be trying to figure out what has gone wrong. Tech support is hit and miss (throw a dart at the problem). Parts are on back order sometimes for months (they all come from China).

I really wanted one when they first came out. The thought of starting a brisket up right before going to bed and having it almost done when you get up is very tempting. Lots of folks are waking up to a half cooked brisket (fire went out) for some reason.

I would go with a Kettle grill or Kamado or a decent Stick Burner (Oklahoma Joe or better) before I would ever buy a pellet grill.




mainshipfred said:


> I'm confused Mike, are you saying you don't get smoke or bark with a pellet smoker or am I missing something?


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> Yes. I follow all most all the BBQ groups on FB especially the Pit Boss groups. The biggest complaints are the three I listed above as far as food issues. Think about it. Your basically using sawdust to cook with. Some report their food is covered in burnt sawdust. There is no comparison to cooking with wood or even charcoal with a few sticks off wood on top. After that there is a constant complaint of moving parts breaking or getting stuck. Pellets backing up into the fire pot, fire actually moving from the fire pot into the pellet hopper, tripped GFI's, error codes upon start up, circuit boards burning out......
> 
> There are those that will swear by them but the longer people have them it seems its just a matter of time before you start having problems and you will be trying to figure out what has gone wrong. Tech support is hit and miss (throw a dart at the problem). Parts are on back order sometimes for months (they all come from China).
> 
> I really wanted one when they first came out. The thought of starting a brisket up right before going to bed and having it almost done when you get up is very tempting. Lots of folks are waking up to a half cooked brisket (fire went out) for some reason.
> 
> I would go with a Kettle grill or Kamado or a decent Stick Burner (Oklahoma Joe or better) before I would ever buy a pellet grill.



I believe what I have is an Oklahoma Joe but it must be a lower quality version. There are no gaskets and the winds blowing it's almost impossible to regulate the temp. Even if I shut the damper I can't get the fire to burn slower. I looked into getting gaskets.


----------



## ibglowin

Does it look like this?









Offset Smoker | Highland


Enjoy a classic smoking experience with the Oklahoma Joe's® Highland Offset Smoker. High-temperature, heavy-gauge steel construction offers durability, learn more.




www.oklahomajoes.com





The current ones weigh in around 180lbs. Reviews are 4.5/5 online. It should have a name plate on it if it is. 

My old stick burner is an original Brinkmann Pitmaster Deluxe. It is heavy. Easily 150lbs. It takes two hands to lift the handle on the firebox end and move it. If I could pick up a roll of gasket material that would stick to it it would be awesome except for the fact that it well burns a lot of sticks in a single cook compared to my Kamado.



mainshipfred said:


> I believe what I have is an Oklahoma Joe but it must be a lower quality version. There are no gaskets and the winds blowing it's almost impossible to regulate the temp. Even if I shut the damper I can't get the fire to burn slower. I looked into getting gaskets.


----------



## ibglowin

Ha! This thing is 18 years old this June. I was young once!


----------



## geek

Thanks for all that feedback on pellet grill.
I wonder why some of them have such a great reviews by owners after years of using.
I have to say I have a wood pellet stove hot heating in my house, actually 2, but the unit in the basement hasn’t been used for a few months and I’ve had almost no issues.


----------



## ibglowin

I bought a wood pellet stove insert from the big orange box store back in 2001 and it worked great for about 12 years until it started having issues such as pellets not burning clean etc.

YMMV Varis. If you feel lucky roll the dice. You may like the product and have no problems. I know how much you like "electric things" LOL



geek said:


> Thanks for all that feedback on pellet grill.
> I wonder why some of them have such a great reviews by owners after years of using.
> I have to say I have a wood pellet stove hot heating in my house, actually 2, but the unit in the basement hasn’t been used for a few months and I’ve had almost no issues.


----------



## cmason1957

I still like my electric smoker, that brisket, overnight and some time the next morning is almost perfect. Wonderful smoke ring, bark. You set that temp and can walk away. I have used it down to 25 F outside and it holds 250 perfectly. Throw some chuncks of wood in there, smoke for 4-5 hours, you want more open it up throw in more.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did some rosemary balsamic marinated boneless pork chops and chicken tenders. Served with simple salad and oven crisped tater slices.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> If you want:
> 
> No Smoke flavor
> No Bark
> No Smoke Ring
> 
> Buy a pellet stove.



I am not knowledgable, but love this comment! 



ibglowin said:


> I would go with a Kettle grill or Kamado or a decent Stick Burner (Oklahoma Joe or better) before I would ever buy a pellet grill.



Where do you put a WSM in that lineup?


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> Does it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offset Smoker | Highland
> 
> 
> Enjoy a classic smoking experience with the Oklahoma Joe's® Highland Offset Smoker. High-temperature, heavy-gauge steel construction offers durability, learn more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oklahomajoes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current ones weigh in around 180lbs. Reviews are 4.5/5 online. It should have a name plate on it if it is.
> 
> My old stick burner is an original Brinkmann Pitmaster Deluxe. It is heavy. Easily 150lbs. It takes two hands to lift the handle on the firebox end and move it. If I could pick up a roll of gasket material that would stick to it it would be awesome except for the fact that it well burns a lot of sticks in a single cook compared to my Kamado.



The highland looks to be a better quality than what I have. The way the lids are built will choke off more air than mine it is really heavy though.


----------



## ibglowin

The biggest response to the complaint of "my BBQ has no smoke flavor" what do I do? Is "you need to buy a smoke tube!".......

This is a smoke tube. You fill it with more pellets and light one end and place it inside your pellet smoker. This just seemed crazy to have to purchase.


----------



## ibglowin

I think those are awesome and can produce some fantastic BBQ. My FIL has one and he did a pork butt and ribs one day when we were out for a visit. Turned out great. I like the design, multiple shelves and configurations. Ability to add a water pan. Ease of adding fuel.



sour_grapes said:


> Where do you put a WSM in that lineup?


----------



## ibglowin

That is definitely a lower quality build than the OK Joe. Char-Griller does have a higher quality build these days. Looks similar to the OK Joe.

The Big Blue Box store is carrying OK Joe these days if things ever go back to a new normal you might want to check out the build quality.










Competition Pro Offset Smoker Charcoal Grill


Throw a party you and your friends won't soon forget with the Char-Griller Competition Pro™ Charcoal Grill. This charcoal grill features an offset Fire Box for authentic smokehouse barbecue taste and a durable heavy-gauge steel construction. Get The best Charcoal Grill money can buy.




www.chargriller.com








mainshipfred said:


> The highland looks to be a better quality than what I have. The way the lids are built will choke off more air than mine it is really heavy though.


----------



## geek




----------



## Doug’s wines

Or just Buy a Big Green Egg. Everything comes out amazing!


----------



## Doug’s wines

Finished pork butt. Perfectly pullable.


Smoke to 155, wrap in foil with bourbon or beer to avoid the stall (Texas crutch), smoke to 195+, rest 20+ minutes And walla. If you want bark (which the misses doesn’t like), then wrap at 155, unwrap at 180. Finish to 195+ then rest. 8# butt done in 12 hours.


Finished product.


----------



## Amanda660

It has been a minute since I posted - Shrimp with avocado salsa ~ delicious, fresh & easy
!


----------



## GreginND

I've been eating pretty well these days and the COVID waistline is a real thing. I think I'll be cutting back on the calorie dense carbs and getting in more fresh vegetables.

Pizza, Fried Rice, Pan fried Baozi buns with a mushroom filling.


----------



## Johnd

Well, maybe not dinner tonight, but soon! Last year we did and F1 steer (50/50 Wagyu/Angus), this year, finally, we have some F2’s (75/25 Wagyu/Angus) on my buddy’s farm. This dude was almost 2, weighed 958# on the hoof, 551# once quartered, half is mine, half my buddy. He’s hanging in the cooler for three weeks before cutting / vacuum packing. He was kept in a half acre pasture and fed a prescribed diet since he was a calf, it changed three times as he put on weight, and boosted to a “finishing” mix for the last two months. The meat looks to be better marbled than the F1, but we’ve still got some room for improvement. Looking forward to getting him home and into the freezer.


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Well, maybe not dinner tonight, but soon! Last year we did and F1 steer (50/50 Wagyu/Angus), this year, finally, we have some F2’s (75/25 Wagyu/Angus) on my buddy’s farm. This dude was almost 2, weighed 958# on the hoof, 551# once quartered, half is mine, half my buddy. He’s hanging in the cooler for three weeks before cutting / vacuum packing. He was kept in a half acre pasture and fed a prescribed diet since he was a calf, it changed three times as he put on weight, and boosted to a “finishing” mix for the last two months. The meat looks to be better marbled than the F1, but we’ve still got some room for improvement. Looking forward to getting him home and into the freezer.
> View attachment 60236
> View attachment 60237



Do you eat that much beef?


----------



## geek

Johnd said:


> Well, maybe not dinner tonight, but soon! Last year we did and F1 steer (50/50 Wagyu/Angus), this year, finally, we have some F2’s (75/25 Wagyu/Angus) on my buddy’s farm. This dude was almost 2, weighed 958# on the hoof, 551# once quartered, half is mine, half my buddy. He’s hanging in the cooler for three weeks before cutting / vacuum packing. He was kept in a half acre pasture and fed a prescribed diet since he was a calf, it changed three times as he put on weight, and boosted to a “finishing” mix for the last two months. The meat looks to be better marbled than the F1, but we’ve still got some room for improvement. Looking forward to getting him home and into the freezer.
> View attachment 60236
> View attachment 60237



Holy cow


----------



## geek




----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Do you eat that much beef?


Over the course of a year, we’ve nearly eaten the last one, he was bigger, like 1200# on the hoof. I have a family of 6 (two teenage boys), so we go through some food, and typically put 2 deer per year in the freezer as well. When you get right down to it, my half is 275 lbs, probably end up with 225# meat, 100# of which is usually ground meat in 1# packs. One brisket, 10 - 12 filets, 8 strips and 8 ribeyes, a 4 bone rib roast, some shanks and short ribs, plus 6 - 8 roasts and some misc. steaks like a tri-tip, flat iron, etc., you can go through it faster than you think.


----------



## Boatboy24

Wow! In one post, we went from vegan @GreginND to full-on carnivore @Johnd .

Beef looks good! Please share some pics of the steaks, roasts, once portioned out. I'd love to see the marbling.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just finished up a batch of breakfast burritos, then put a 7 bone rack of beef ribs into a water bath for tomorrow's dinner.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Just finished up a batch of breakfast burritos, then put a 7 bone rack of beef ribs into a water bath for tomorrow's dinner.


----------



## geek

What’s for breakfast


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I apologize in advance: I am posting WAY too many pix of this quotidian meal. But what the hell, electrons are cheap, no? And it is not like you all have somewhere else to go right now!
> 
> Ho-made baked bread (very plain); Cannelloni beans (za'atar spice seasoning); frozen green beans (due to the lockdown) with Cambazola cheese and slivered almonds; roasted head of cauliflower (cumin, garlic, butter); a small, sous-vide cooked chuck roast (30 hours at 135F, then seared in cast-iron pan, seasoned with marjoram, herbs de Provence, and S&P); a pan sauce of reduced beef stock, the sous-vide blood juices, and Amarone; sauteed 'shrooms and shallots (thyme, garlic). All washed down with a 5-yr-old CC Showcase Amarone.
> 
> 
> View attachment 59859
> View attachment 59860
> View attachment 59861
> View attachment 59862
> View attachment 59863


Paul, damit! You made me look it up! Arrrgh! 

Thank you!

*quotidian*
adjective

quo·tid·i·an | \ kwō-ˈti-dē-ən \
*Definition of quotidian*

1*: *occurring every day quotidian fever
2a*: *belonging to each day *: *EVERYDAY quotidian routine
b*: *COMMONPLACE, ORDINARY quotidian drabness


----------



## ceeaton

Nice enough to get the Weber Bullet out of the garage. Doing a Diet Dr Pepper Can (Gluten Free) Chicken with some hickory smoke. Hoping it turns out well!


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

Varis, that looks wonderful! Nice pink in the middle, looks perfectly done to me. Wish I could teleport myself up there, but I'm low on minutes.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Varis, that looks wonderful! Nice pink in the middle, looks perfectly done to me. Wish I could teleport myself up there, but I'm low on minutes.



low on minutes....LOL
Thanks Craig. Your cookout looks yummy as well


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> What’s for breakfast
> 
> View attachment 60257




OK, so yours was healthier than mine.


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice job on those steaks, @geek . They look perfect.


----------



## ibglowin

Freezer diving again. Zuppa Toscana (frozen) from back in November. It freezes very well BTW.


----------



## ibglowin

Where did you find all that fresh fruit? Somebody must work at Costco......

Our fruit currently looks like something you might see/find in a market in Yugoslavia..........

It is beaten up crap that has no flavor.



geek said:


> What’s for breakfast


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Where did you find all that fresh fruit? Somebody must work at Costco......
> 
> Our fruit currently looks like something you might see/find in a market in Yugoslavia..........
> 
> It is beaten up crap that has no flavor.



Hint, at your favorite place located like 100 miles away for you


----------



## geek

BTW I made a quick trip to Costco land yesterday and things have changed for sure with this covid 19.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> BTW I made a quick trip to Costco land yesterday and things have changed for sure with this covid 19.



Did you get special treatment, or have to wait in line?


----------



## Boatboy24

Sous vide beef ribs tonight. They've been swimming at 150 for about 22 hours so far.


----------



## ibglowin

Normally we would make a trip down about now and stock up on things but especially I would snag lots of Potted Geraniums. $9 at Costco or $30 each at a local Nursery. The local Nursery is closed except for curbside pickup. Kind of hard to purchase Spring annuals without looking at them first and you can't get out of the car.

We more than likely will not return to Costco until June/July timeframe. Bernalillo county (ABQ) is our epicenter of positive cases and Costco always has a long line to get in. I have been ordering things we need online from Costco.com as they come into stock. Been lucky and have gotten everything we needed little by little. I have to pay an extra $3 for each item but its worth it to stay out of the mayhem down there. I ordered a 40lb bag of the Kirkland Signature Premium dog kibble last week. Supposed to ship later this week. If we get that we are good till June/July.



geek said:


> Hint, at your favorite place located like 100 miles away for you


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Normally we would make a trip down about now and stock up on things but especially I would snag lots of Potted Geraniums. $9 at Costco or $30 each at a local Nursery. The local Nursery is closed except for curbside pickup. Kind of hard to purchase Spring annuals without looking at them first and you can't get out of the car.
> 
> We more than likely will not return to Costco until June/July timeframe. Bernalillo county (ABQ) is our epicenter of positive cases and Costco always has a long line to get in. I have been ordering things we need online from Costco.com as they come into stock. Been lucky and have gotten everything we needed little by little. I have to pay an extra $3 for each item but its worth it to stay out of the mayhem down there. I ordered a 40lb bag of the Kirkland Signature Premium dog kibble last week. Supposed to ship later this week. If we get that we are good till June/July.



Crazy good prices at Costco for sure, hands down.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Did you get special treatment, or have to wait in line?



We get nothing else compared to regular members, not even extra discount.
The only extra she gets is the executive membership for free and 2 more for family members. I think that membership runs for like $125/year, can't remember.

I gotta say though that they know me so sometimes I get some "special" treatment


----------



## geek

Wife cooked pork chops her style plus white rice, beans, grilled plantains


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Bacon wrapped smoked gouda stuffed chicken breasts. Sorry, can't get picture loaded, errors out.


----------



## Ted Brumleve

Lamb and rice stuffed green peppers. Fourth meal off that leg of lamb. Cutlets twice and gyros once previously. My wife did a great job seasoning the lamb.


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken fried rice.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Chicken fried rice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 60322



Hmmm, looks good!!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Hmmm, looks good!!



Super easy and a great way to use up leftovers.


----------



## GreginND

Boatboy24 said:


> Chicken fried rice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 60322



Love fried rice. Your photo is particularly spectacular.


----------



## Kraffty

Left over meatloaf, mashed potatoes and peas. No photo cause: A) every plate of those leftovers looks the same, B) We don't need no stinking photos, C) I forgot cause I was so busy stuffing that comfort food down or D) all of the above!

Mike


----------



## cmason1957

Kraffty said:


> Left over meatloaf, mashed potatoes and peas. No photo cause: A) every plate of those leftovers looks the same, B) We don't need no stinking photos, C) I forgot cause I was so busy stuffing that comfort food down or D) all of the above!
> 
> Mike



I used to work with a guy who when someone came up with a list like this would say (and it's been years, I may be misrembering this a bit). "My Dog, My cat, Miami...."


----------



## geek

Restaurant made.


----------



## ibglowin

Que es eso?



geek said:


> Restaurant made.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight it's Instant Pot Chicken Tortilla Soup.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Que es eso?



Chicken limon?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Que es eso?



Salad....lol

The technical and sophisticated term: *Breaded Sole Florentine with lemon, wine and butter over Linguine*".


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Looks good but wasn't sure if it was pescado or pollo! 



geek said:


> Salad....lol
> 
> The technical and sophisticated term: *Breaded Sole Florentine with lemon, wine and butter over Linguine*".


----------



## geek

Pescado.

I really didn't like it that much, it was too thin and too fish tasting, the salad and linguini were just fine.


----------



## geek

I goota gear up to grill some burgers...!!!


----------



## GreginND

Made me some Szechuan noodles last night. They were yummy.


----------



## ibglowin

Celebrating the loss of 2 more lbs this week. Carbs!


----------



## ceeaton

Only a pound for me, but it's in the right direction! Didn't know my PMC order would come so quickly so we planned on spaghetti night instead of pizza night. Now that I have 5 lbs of 00 high gluten flour to experiment with on crusts, might have to have pizza night on Sunday night.




Oh, and I got a couple of fun things for me. Nothing like washing down a few "fat boy" anchovies with a cup of espresso.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Only a pound for me, but it's in the right direction! Didn't know my PMC order would come so quickly so we planned on spaghetti night instead of pizza night. Now that I have 5 lbs of 00 high gluten flour to experiment with on crusts, might have to have pizza night on Sunday night.
> 
> View attachment 60372
> 
> 
> Oh, and I got a couple of fun things for me. Nothing like washing down a few "fat boy" anchovies with a cup of espresso.
> 
> View attachment 60373



My sister works for Lavazza!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> My sister works for Lavazza!


Do you get a discount? Not that the coffee was that expensive, the jar of anchovies were at least $2 more. Now their premium grades are out of this world expensive.


----------



## vineyarddog

I live 10 minutes from PMC. Fun place to go on the weekend!


----------



## geek

Costco made, healthy pizza


----------



## sour_grapes

What makes it healthy?


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> What makes it healthy?


Looks like they only ate two pieces. Moderation is the basis of my diet, except for alcohol.


----------



## ceeaton

I heard from the herd that it was one of my best efforts on sauce in quite some time. Standard recipe used (ragú from _The Great Tomato_ book I have), so I think it had to be the ingredients, specifically the tomatoes I used (organic San Marzano). Salad had lettuce (Vivian romaine) and sweet bell peppers from the basement. Garlic buns were potato rolls that were showing signs of extra color before broiling. The wine got better the more I drank (haven't had wine in a week or three). It was a Zinfandel from grapes that will turn four years old in September. Very flavorful, but I'm still disappointed in the color. So, I'm feeling good right now! Let's see how I feel tomorrow morning. At least it is Saturday and I can sleep in until 5 am or so.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks good! And so does the color on your Zin. I have to remind myself sometimes that Zin is said to be a medium bodied wine. 

Regarding the tomatoes, there is a huge difference in my sauce when I use San Marzano tomatoes. They are double the cost, but appear to be worth it.

I wanted to whip up some sauce and add some frozen meatballs from the last batch I made. I was overruled - 'too soon' they said. So we're having frozen pizza.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Costco made, healthy pizza
> 
> View attachment 60377



Don't know if that is actually 'healthy' or not. But it sure looks good.


----------



## geek

The one on the left was for sure, cauliflower pizza with veggies 🌶


----------



## CTDrew

Home made Pepperoni Focaccia bread from the recipe in the Edible NY magazine.


----------



## Kraffty

Not Dinner by a long shot but is there anything better than a glazed, buttermilk, old fashion doughnut? Well, how about a Giant "Ol'Fashioned".....


It's actually a Doughnut Cake from a recipe on Facebook, Tastes just like the real thing. Has 2 tsps of ground nutmeg in it, I never identified that flavor before but they nailed it. Doughnuts, not just for breakfast anymore!


Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Not Dinner by a long shot but is there anything better than a glazed, buttermilk, old fashion doughnut? Well, how about a Giant "Ol'Fashioned".....
> View attachment 60392
> 
> It's actually a Doughnut Cake from a recipe on Facebook, Tastes just like the real thing. Has 2 tsps of ground nutmeg in it, I never identified that flavor before but they nailed it. Doughnuts, not just for breakfast anymore!
> View attachment 60393
> 
> Mike


----------



## ceeaton

Slept in till 6:15 am, pretty late for me. I guess being on the phone with my brother for 2 1/2 hours with a bottle of wine sitting next to me may be a contributing factor. NY Strip roast (3 lb+) for dinner tonight. Marinating in some EVOO, garlic, cracked black pepper, garlic, rosemary, garlic and some salt. Would have added a cup of red zin but when I looked for the bottle, I found it outside near my grill and it was empty. The nerve of someone to drink the rest of my wine!


----------



## ceeaton

The strip roast, though a bit overdone for my taste, was perfect for the rest of the tribe. Did on the Weber kettle charcoal grill with a few mesquite chunks on the side. Cooked it like I do an eye round roast, in an aluminum pan w/holes in the bottom for fat drainage. Cooked to 130*F but rested for 20 minutes and it had just a slight hint of red in the center. The garlic, rosemary and black pepper did infuse the meat (marinated for six hours in the fridge), and an occasional burst of pepper from the crust was delightful. Served w/baked potato for me and sweet taters for the others, along with some steamed broccoli. Had a glass of Vieux Chateau Du Roi, which will turn four years old in two months, to compliment the beef. It was a nice match (though I should have had a brunello on second thought). The beef was incredibly tender, I cut it with a butter knife, but could have used a fork. Never used the steak sauce in the image, it wasn't necessary.

Just nice to have a partly sunny, warm day to hang out and watch something good cook!


----------



## ibglowin

2lb Applewood smoked Pork Belly almost ready to come off the Weber. 2lb Carne Asada about to go on. Borracho Beans (drunken) going in the Instant Pot..... Film @ 11


----------



## ceeaton

I think it would be interesting if we could get a couple of us on zoom meeting as we were cooking meals. We could shoot the s**t and learn from others' methods of cooking. Now if it was dinner for me, @Boatboy24, @geek and @mainshipfred, it would be lunch for @ibglowin and @Kraffty, but cocktail time for @Johnd, @sourgrapes and @GreginND. Just a thought. We use zoom for our prayer meetings on Sunday evening and it has been working really well. Now we only have four or five who attend, I've heard it can get rather cumbersome when you get eight or more. One of us would have to get an account or the meeting is limited to 40 minutes, then you have to spawn a new session for the next 40 minutes. I'll check and ask my Pastor what she just paid to get the full subscription. 

Like I said, just a thought.


----------



## Kraffty

We're grilling burgers, making real French Fries, (I usually bake but what the heck). I put the coal pan from my brinkman in the center of my webber with the plan of firing up a bunch of lump charcoal, grilling the burgers then throwing the pan into the smoker and adding the flat of a brisket to cook overnight for tomorrow's dinner. It's 86 on the patio, humidity in the teens, nice breeze blowing, ice cold beers at hand, bottle of zin resting for dinner, music playing on the Bose and nothing else pressing for the weekend. I can do this.....


Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

You've got this, @Kraffty ! We're all pulling for ya!


----------



## ceeaton

Oh, wish I was there. Warm, dry, good food cooking, ice cold beer! What'd ya playing over them there Bose? We should have a contest to see who can guess closest. How about some CSNY Déjà Vu?


----------



## ibglowin

Well its a whopping 74F and Sunny with no W-I-N-D today.........

Pics of only the main events. The beans were still crunchy even after doubling the cook time in the instant pot....... Added more H2O and cooking again (life at high altitude).


----------



## Kraffty

No CSNY on this iPod or Itouch but wish I did. Heavy on Dave. Rob thomas, Melissa ethridge, Santana, Garth and Carrie.


----------



## Kraffty

Looks good mike. Beans tomorrow I guess


----------



## ceeaton

Agreed. Looks like if I was there I'd eat my second dinner!


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> No CSNY on this iPod or Itouch but wish I did. Heavy on Dave. Rob thomas, Melissa ethridge, Santana, Garth and Carrie.


Sorry, missed that post initially. Other than Rob Thomas I've got you covered. My only concern is a second night staying up past my bedtime.


----------



## crushday

Mesquite smoked mushroom bacon burger grilled to perfection served with small batch southern bbq chips. Paired with 2017 bourbon barrel Cab/Zin. Amazing!


----------



## ibglowin

Borracho beans for the win! (dessert) These beans are not your ordinary pintos. They have lots of tomato, jalapeños, beer and bacon!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Oh, wish I was there. Warm, dry, good food cooking, ice cold beer! What'd ya playing over them there Bose? We should have a contest to see who can guess closest. How about some CSNY Déjà Vu?



I'm listening to this guy on Facebook right now: Mike DelGuidice. If you like Billy Joel at all (or Elton or others of that ilk, check him out)

Search him up. He's fantastic.


----------



## ceeaton

He is very talented for sure! Being I'm too lazy to search him up, does he do this every week at the same time?

I can surf this site and keep your link open, very nice.

Thanks Jim!

Sh&t, he's doing Kiss, and very well I may add. Very talented.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> He is very talented for sure! Being I'm too lazy to search him up, does he do this every week at the same time?
> 
> I can surf this site and keep your link open, very nice.
> 
> Thanks Jim!



He's doing shows every Wed and Sat lately. He'll be performing on Billy Joel's Facebook page Tuesday at 8pm ET. He actually tours with Billy.

If you're familiar with the show "Kevin Can Wait", he did the theme song.


----------



## ceeaton

Thanks, what a talent. I just found out once I answer a post I have to click on your link again because it breaks.


----------



## geek

Well folks, I guess it is pizza again today, but not from Costco


----------



## ibglowin

Looks good to me!



geek said:


> Well folks, I guess it is pizza again today, but not from Costco


----------



## ibglowin

Nope, nope, nope Facebook. Not going to allow you to track me on WMT........






Boatboy24 said:


> I'm listening to this guy on Facebook right now: Mike DelGuidice. If you like Billy Joel at all (or Elton or others of that ilk, check him out)
> 
> Search him up. He's fantastic.


----------



## geek

I never tried potato pizza before


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Nope, nope, nope Facebook. Not going to allow you to track me on WMT........
> 
> View attachment 60442



I don't do that either. But you can look him up directly.


----------



## Boatboy24

We were getting tired of having sandwiches for lunch.


----------



## ceeaton

Moved pizza night to Sunday night since I knew it would be a rather wet and a not grill friendly evening. Three pizzas, first is a GF crust. Son said it was most like traditional pizza than he ever remembered. I have to wonder about that one as he was eight when he was diagnosed with celiac. Either way he liked it and I can make 11 or 12 crusts for the price of two pre-made ones. Wifey said their pizza was excellent, but I could have cooked the crust more. Haven't tried mine yet and have to scurry up to a zoom prayer meeting, will report later. Daughter wanted a thicker crust, but I think in general I can cook these longer (cooked at 450*F with convection). I thought they would crisp up earlier since the 00 flour takes less water to initially form the dough. Oh well, live an learn.

.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks pretty darn good to me!


----------



## shoebiedoo

So, While I didn't make it, i was Watching V is for Vino and the host stated time and time again to match the acid level. high acid food, high acid wine. not something i'd think of doing but when I orederd a Buttered Chicked at an Indian restuant i Reluctantly ordered a Savingion Blanc. it was PERFECT!!!!


----------



## Johnd

....and a wonderful anniversary dinner was enjoyed by both.....on TV trays!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> ....and a wonderful anniversary dinner was enjoyed by both.....on TV trays!!



TV trays? Did you drink the '86 out of a styrofoam cup a la _Sideways? _


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> TV trays? Did you drink the '85 out of a styrofoam cup a la _Sideways? _



C’mon now, you can clearly see the appropriate wine glass, LOL!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Nice day today, crap weather all week until Friday. Ergo, I made a snap decision to uncover the Weber this evening. Just a coupla simple burgers, but it was nice to cook outdoors for a change. First time since Fall.

I have always said that I do not mind how cold it gets here. What I mind is _how long_ it gets cold.


----------



## Kraffty

We grilled burgers Sat night and the Fries came out better than most restaurant fries. Sun we did brisket that I put in the smoker Sat night. It tasted great but I think it was too small and flat to take the whole long cook treatment. never made it to really tender and it couldn't have cooked any longer without drying out. Still great weekend of food.



Mike


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> We grilled burgers Sat night and the Fries came out better than most restaurant fries. Sun we did brisket that I put in the smoker Sat night. It tasted great but I think it was too small and flat to take the whole long cook treatment. never made it to really tender and it couldn't have cooked any longer without drying out. Still great weekend of food.
> 
> Mike


Wrap it in thick cut bacon next time. Has worked like a charm for me!


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> We grilled burgers Sat night and the Fries came out better than most restaurant fries.



May I ask how you cooked the fries?


----------



## Kraffty

Cut about 5/16" thick, soaked in a salt water brine for 4 hours then fried at 350 for about 5 minutes. Pulled, rested them about 10 minutes while I took the oil to a little above 375 then gave them a second fry for another 3 or 4 minutes. Salted and served. Probably just being so fresh made them taste so good too.
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

Thanks!


----------



## Chuck E

Kraffty said:


> We grilled burgers Sat night and the Fries came out better than most restaurant fries. Sun we did brisket that I put in the smoker Sat night. It tasted great but I think it was too small and flat to take the whole long cook treatment. never made it to really tender and it couldn't have cooked any longer without drying out. Still great weekend of food.
> Mike



Do you wrap your brisket in butcher paper and put it in an empty cooler for a few hours to get past the "stall' temperature (165F i think)?


----------



## Boatboy24

Successful Costco run today. 3lbs of filets, 4lbs of Prime NY Strips, and almost 3.5lbs of flank steak (two steaks) for just over $110. Got 6 filets. The strip steaks were about 1 3/4 inches thick - nearly a pound each, so I cut 'em in half and got 8 steaks. Seasoned them up and vac sealed. We're good on steak for quite some time. They also had plenty of Prime briskets at $3.49/lb. Gas holding steady at $1.69 the last few weeks. No, I didn't get the grill, but they had a few of them.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Boatboy24 said:


> Successful Costco run today. 3lbs of filets, 4lbs of Prime NY Strips, and almost 3.5lbs of flank steak (two steaks) for just over $110. Got 6 filets. The strip steaks were about 1 3/4 inches thick - nearly a pound each, so I cut 'em in half and got 8 steaks. Seasoned them up and vac sealed. We're good on steak for quite some time. They also had plenty of Prime briskets at $3.49/lb. Gas holding steady at $1.69 the last few weeks. No, I didn't get the grill, but they had a few of them.
> 
> View attachment 60480


+Got gas in Green Bay for $.99, and $.03 with rewards card but ended up with $.23 off/gal, so $.76 per gallon.


----------



## vineyarddog

Wow. Car takes premium and it was $2.75 yesterday. Regular was $2.15 I believe. Lowest I’ve seen


----------



## geek

vineyarddog said:


> Wow. Car takes premium and it was $2.75 yesterday. Regular was $2.15 I believe. Lowest I’ve seen



Where? That's high.


----------



## ibglowin

Glad to hear. All you hear/see these days is the supply chain is breaking which means people will go wipe out all the meat even if they don't need it like TP.

I think we could last till Xmas. Prime Rib, NY Strip, Beef Tenderloin, Pork Butt, Chuck Roast, Beef Ribs, BB Ribs. The only thing I have none of is any Brisket........ 



Boatboy24 said:


> Successful Costco run today. 3lbs of filets, 4lbs of Prime NY Strips, and almost 3.5lbs of flank steak (two steaks) for just over $110. Got 6 filets. The strip steaks were about 1 3/4 inches thick - nearly a pound each, so I cut 'em in half and got 8 steaks. Seasoned them up and vac sealed. We're good on steak for quite some time. They also had plenty of Prime briskets at $3.49/lb. Gas holding steady at $1.69 the last few weeks. No, I didn't get the grill, but they had a few of them.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> No, I didn't get the grill, but they had a few of them.


I think a grill is a great idea. Only problem is that those checks/deposits they sent out aren't enough to build another garage to store things in!


----------



## ceeaton

Got more than my share of hours done at work today (only working 80%, so about 6.5 hours) and noticed the clouds were rolling in rather quickly, so I fired up the Weber kettle to do some tuna for lunch. Coated with some Chef Prudhomme's meat magic, black pepper and some "garlic garlic" (my wife used to do a tastefully simple business). Overdid mine a little, didn't think the fire was all that hot. Topped it on a salad and lunch was served. Yum!


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Got more than my share of hours done at work today (only working 80%, so about 6.5 hours) and noticed the clouds were rolling in rather quickly, so I fired up the Weber kettle to do some tuna for lunch. Coated with some Chef Prudhomme's meat magic, black pepper and some "garlic garlic" (my wife used to do a tastefully simple business). Overdid mine a little, didn't think the fire was all that hot. Topped it on a salad and lunch was served. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 60496
> 
> 
> View attachment 60497



Awesome.
Never did tuna on the grill. You go direct for a short time and then indirect?

Gotta buy me some tuna at Costco.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Awesome.
> Never did tuna on the grill. You go direct for a short time and then indirect?
> 
> Gotta buy me some tuna at Costco.



Reasonable people may disagree, of course, but most _civilized_ folk  prefer their tuna to be seared on the outside, and not very done on the inside. (As Craig alluded to.) To get that, you want to cook the tuna steak over very high, direct heat, but just a coupla minutes a side. That leaves you with something like this:


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Got more than my share of hours done at work today (only working 80%, so about 6.5 hours) and noticed the clouds were rolling in rather quickly, so I fired up the Weber kettle to do some tuna for lunch. Coated with some Chef Prudhomme's meat magic, black pepper and some "garlic garlic" (my wife used to do a tastefully simple business). Overdid mine a little, didn't think the fire was all that hot. Topped it on a salad and lunch was served. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 60496
> 
> 
> View attachment 60497



Awesome lunch, Craig! A helluva lot better than the tuna from a can that I used for my sandwich!

I had a quick change on plans due to weather as well. Was planning on mowing this afternoon, but when the radar made it appear as though the rain would start around 9:30 or 10:00, I got out at 8:30 to cut the lawn. My still-sleeping wife was most pleased with me.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Awesome.
> Never did tuna on the grill. You go direct for a short time and then indirect?
> 
> Gotta buy me some tuna at Costco.



Just as Paul said - 'hot-n-fast'. One or two minutes per side.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Reasonable people may disagree, of course, but most _civilized_ folk  prefer their tuna to be seared on the outside, and not very done on the inside. (As Craig alluded to.) To get that, you want to cook the tuna steak over very high, direct heat, but just a coupla minutes a side. That leaves you with something like this:
> 
> View attachment 60499
> View attachment 60500



Hmmm, looks a bit too pinky for me, maybe I'll go 3 mins each side


----------



## ibglowin

That would be a waste of Tuna!



geek said:


> Hmmm, looks a bit too pinky for me, maybe I'll go 3 mins each side


----------



## ibglowin

Repenting for my sins of the weekend as well.........

Greg could almost eat this. A little chicken for protein.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> That would be a waste of Tuna!



Ok, 2.5 minutes per side, LOL


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Those mini crunchy tacos from Costco are great!!


----------



## ibglowin

Taco Tuesday!



geek said:


> Those mini crunchy tacos from Costco are great!!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Taco Tuesday!



Wait, is today Tuesday???


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Ok, 2.5 minutes per side, LOL


Varis, depends on who you are cooking it for. One of those tuna portions was for my younger son. I'm still teaching him that some things are better with minimal cooking. I just overdid mine with stupidity.


----------



## vineyarddog

geek said:


> Where? That's high.



Pittsburgh!


----------



## ceeaton

Yeah, PA has the 2nd highest tax, behind California, 58.7 cents per gallon, 75+ for diesel. I'm seeing $1.89 at my local Weis Mkt, been that way for 5 or 6 weeks.

Oh, this is a dinner thread. Chicken Italian sausage with peppers and pesto on linguini. Hit the easy button tonight. It was very good, the Dietz & Watson sausage had a nice bite to it, my forehead was sweating.


----------



## Mcjeff

While isolating and working from home Margarita Monday is a thing right? So for Taco Tuesday we did it again. Don’t worry back to wine Wednesday tomorrow.


----------



## Kraffty

not my most appealing photo but a very very tasty dinner. We bought Giovanni Rana Cheese Ravioli. Boiled some small bowtie pasta, warmed up homemade sauce, threw in some fresh spinach, the Rana and topped with fresh grated parm. Absolutely wonderful and easy.

Mike
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

The rains stopped just in time for me to fire up the grill for our youngest's birthday dinner. Soy marinated flank steak and combination fried rice. The boy wanted shrimp fried rice, but we had some leftover chicken and part of a pork chop in the fridge. Might as well use it up.


----------



## geek

Very simple today.


----------



## ceeaton

Simple on this end as well.

Grilled meatloaf (1 pound each of ground chuck, ground chicken breast and ground lamb). Wifey doesn't like lamb (if she knew it was in there she wouldn't eat it, it's baaad for you she sez). Found some corn still on the cob, $2 for 4 ears, well worth the admission cost. Simple, yet good. I can see a meatloaf sandwich in my near future.


----------



## sour_grapes

I haven't played along in a while, as lockdown fare hasn't been too exciting. But, what the hell, I will play.

We enjoyed frozen broccoli (steamed, then doused with sauteed garlic, EVOO, marjoram, and lemon juice); braised lacinato kale and onions; _sous-vide_ cooked top sirloin steak that has been in the freezer for God-knows-how-long (thyme and garlic, then seared on a cast-iron pan); and mushroom risotto (shallots, sherry, carnaroli rice, ho-made chicken stock, asiago cheese, and sauteed 'shrooms). The latter dish was the best of these!


----------



## crushday

Johnd said:


> ....and a wonderful anniversary dinner was enjoyed by both.....on TV trays!!



Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I haven't played along in a while, as lockdown fare hasn't been too exciting. But, what the hell, I will play.


Looks good to me!

That's half the fun, looking in the pantry and figuring out a different way to cook it. After this week I'm going to have to get really inventive with hot dogs or toasted cheese as I just got word I'm now down to 20 hours working per week, starting next week, for a grand total of 40% of my normal pay (20 hrs x 80% salary rate). This could get interesting!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ceeaton said:


> Looks good to me!
> 
> That's half the fun, looking in the pantry and figuring out a different way to cook it. After this week I'm going to have to get really inventive with hot dogs or toasted cheese as I just got word I'm now down to 20 hours working per week, starting next week, for a grand total of 40% of my normal pay (20 hrs x 80% salary rate). This could get interesting!


Must have watched "Chopped" on the food channel.


----------



## ceeaton

Darrell Hawley said:


> Must have watched "Chopped" on the food channel.


Actually not. We haven't had cable since 2007. I think I can watch old episodes on various platforms for free, I'll have to look into that one.


----------



## ibglowin

Hulu if you have it.



ceeaton said:


> Actually not. We haven't had cable since 2007. I think I can watch old episodes on various platforms for free, I'll have to look into that one.


----------



## Boatboy24

Roast chicken again. Steamed broccoli and oven potato slices on the side.


----------



## ibglowin

Must be raining?



Boatboy24 said:


> Roast chicken again. Steamed broccoli and oven potato slices on the side.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Must be raining?



It was pouring all day...


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> It was pouring all day...



Same here pretty much, and that system you had is coming our way tomorrow, lots of rain .


----------



## geek

Ok pros, I’m not sure I’ll do this but am considering cooking a brisket this Saturday/Sunday.

i have a small frozen brisket in the freezer, about 12.5lbs
-take out of freezer around noon tomorrow and leave in the fridge to thaw
-Saturday afternoon start trimming and season with kosher salt first and then some beef seasoning (something with very little salt or no salt at all, and lots of pepper and some garlic powder)
-put it in the fridge for a couple hours
-My plan and hope is put it in the Weber charcoal grill a bit late at night (this time I need to master the sneak method to prevent running out of charcoal and fire). Somewhere maybe like 10pm
-continue Sunday according to plan

what da ya think 

Oh, Saturday and Sunday are supposed to be nice days in the 60s and hopefully 70 Sunday, overnight in the 40s, so fire management would be key as always.


----------



## Kraffty

Sounds like a great plan, I'd pull it out of the freezer right now though.
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

Agree with Mike on the thawing. You may even need to put it in a big bowl of water (assuming it is hermetically sealed in plastic) to get it to thaw in a reasonable time. That can be in the fridge.


----------



## geek

Yeah, wife said the same thing.
My main concern would be the overnight temps in the low 40s and keeping a good grill temp with the fluctuation.


----------



## ibglowin

Let me send you some sunshine (and heat!)


----------



## ibglowin

Communal BBQing and social distancing with BFF's. Pork Butt is on, BFF's will show up soon with an 8lb Flat Brisket and some BB Ribs (for drop off). I have some Ho-made Snasuage to toss on later. Will split it all up for dinner and deliver a nice pan of smoked meats to them tonight. Perfect day for smoking. Sunny, warm and light winds.


----------



## ibglowin

Varis......

Use the force......






geek said:


> Ok pros, I’m not sure I’ll do this but am considering cooking a brisket this Saturday/Sunday.
> 
> i have a small frozen brisket in the freezer, about 12.5lbs
> -take out of freezer around noon tomorrow and leave in the fridge to thaw
> -Saturday afternoon start trimming and season with kosher salt first and then some beef seasoning (something with very little salt or no salt at all, and lots of pepper and some garlic powder)
> -put it in the fridge for a couple hours
> -My plan and hope is put it in the Weber charcoal grill a bit late at night (this time I need to master the sneak method to prevent running out of charcoal and fire). Somewhere maybe like 10pm
> -continue Sunday according to plan
> 
> what da ya think
> 
> Oh, Saturday and Sunday are supposed to be nice days in the 60s and hopefully 70 Sunday, overnight in the 40s, so fire management would be key as always.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Let me send you some sunshine (and heat!)
> 
> View attachment 60558



wow, great looking forecast. Here is basically rain, rain and more rain....


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm

I've lurked on this thread for quite awhile now watching the amazing food you guys cook. Kind of got out of the winemaking after my 130 vines froze out a couple winters ago. I don't think I have the ambition to start from the ground with them again, although they do still have some life in them. 

To comment on the brisket cook, I'm guessing you're starting the night before to run low and slow near the 225 mark. I used to but have since switched to around 275 and am getting probe tender on a full packer in about 7 hours. I've got a Lang Stretch 36 offset and I got tired of having to maintain the fire for 12-16 hours to do a brisket and the smoker just seemed to like running at the 275 temp more. I think the brisket has been just as good if not better at the higher temp cook. It may need to go a little higher on the finish temp, towards 210, before you'll get the tenderness you get at 203 when cooking at 225. You could fire up the grill at 5am, meat on at 6am, off to rest by 1-2pm, and then chow time at 4. You'll be able to get a little sleep then  Also, I do wrap in butcher paper around 165, or when the color is right.


----------



## geek

@LittleBearGameFarm WOW, that looks great.!!

Yeah, I thought about starting at 5am but not sure if good option or not. I'd like to be chowing around 2pm if possible considering I also need to let it rest for at least 1 hour or so. Takes a bit of time to master the fire on these charcoal grills compared to the pellet grills (set it and forget it).

We'll see.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Varis......
> 
> Use the force......




Yup, I remember those videos and in fact used them last year for my first ever brisket for my daughter college wish well party, the brisket was the WOW of everyone, really it came out absolutely perfect, tender, nice smoke ring, very good flavor and juicy.


----------



## ibglowin

The main thing once you get your fire going be it 225 or 275 is to watch your temps. Wrap @ 160-165. I like the butcher paper but foil will work in a pinch and then watch your temps again. Start probing around 195 and if it goes in and out like buddah pull it and let the rest begin. The 203 is not a full proof temp and you can overcook a brisket (dry) if you pay attention to only temp and not what your probe (test) tells you.


----------



## geek

Salad and salmon Friday, good!!


----------



## Boatboy24

LittleBearGameFarm said:


> I've lurked on this thread for quite awhile now watching the amazing food you guys cook. Kind of got out of the winemaking after my 130 vines froze out a couple winters ago. I don't think I have the ambition to start from the ground with them again, although they do still have some life in them.
> 
> To comment on the brisket cook, I'm guessing you're starting the night before to run low and slow near the 225 mark. I used to but have since switched to around 275 and am getting probe tender on a full packer in about 7 hours. I've got a Lang Stretch 36 offset and I got tired of having to maintain the fire for 12-16 hours to do a brisket and the smoker just seemed to like running at the 275 temp more. I think the brisket has been just as good if not better at the higher temp cook. It may need to go a little higher on the finish temp, towards 210, before you'll get the tenderness you get at 203 when cooking at 225. You could fire up the grill at 5am, meat on at 6am, off to rest by 1-2pm, and then chow time at 4. You'll be able to get a little sleep then  Also, I do wrap in butcher paper around 165, or when the color is right.
> View attachment 60565
> 
> 
> View attachment 60562
> View attachment 60563
> View attachment 60564



Looks like someone's been doing some competition cooking! Nice work!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> @LittleBearGameFarm WOW, that looks great.!!
> 
> Yeah, I thought about starting at 5am but not sure if good option or not. I'd like to be chowing around 2pm if possible considering I also need to let it rest for at least 1 hour or so. Takes a bit of time to master the fire on these charcoal grills compared to the pellet grills (set it and forget it).
> 
> We'll see.



If you're using the Performer, you may find it easier to hold the higher temp. When I do ribs on mine, I'm running 275-300. Much quicker than the smoker and the results are just as good.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> If you're using the Performer, you may find it easier to hold the higher temp. When I do ribs on mine, I'm running 275-300. Much quicker than the smoker and the results are just as good.



Do you use both vents to control the temp, top and bottom?


----------



## ceeaton

Hit the easy button once again, but I did get to grill, I thought it was supposed to rain at least this morning, but they were wrong (yea). Brats on the grill. Seven pound hotel turkey breast tomorrow on the bullet smoker (was cheap, they must not be filling up the hotels these days). Pizza now for Sunday since it's supposed to rain, really thick pork chops for Monday. I love when I can grill (and drink a beer or three watching things cook).


----------



## ibglowin

Today I am running both the Kamado and the 22" Weber. Lots of smoked meats! The Kamado has had the 8.6lb flat on since 9AM and the Weber has cooked the 9lb Pork Butt. On at 730AM and off at 3PM and resting since then. Ribs went on the Weber at 12PM and did the usual 3-2-(0) and resting in the cooler since 5PM Sausage went on the Weber at 3PM and off at 4PM and resting in the cooler. 

I open the bottom vent on the Weber full open and usually dampen the heat/temp with the top vent. I installed a dome temp gauge in my Weber years ago and use that as a guide as well as temp probes for meat. If things get too hot and the top vent is not shutting the temp down fast enough then I will damp the bottom vent as well as the top until the temp drops to where I want it and then reopen the bottom full and leave top damped until temp rises back. At some point just opening the top full open will usually raise the temp 50-75 degrees in 30 mins.

I am struggling with the Brisket from hell at the moment. Everything is done by 5PM except for the Brisket. I have had the Kamado at 250-275F all day and at 4PM the Brisket was still sitting at 160F. I pulled it and wrapped in foil (as well as paper) and after about 45 mins its now climbing better. Last check was 175 at 530PM. Should reach ~195 in another hour hopefully or dinner will be a little late!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I am struggling with the Brisket from hell at the moment. Everything is done by 5PM except for the Brisket. I have had the Kamado at 250-275F all day and at 4PM the Brisket was still sitting at 160F. I pulled it and wrapped in foil (as well as paper) and after about 45 mins its now climbing better. Last check was 175 at 530PM. Should reach ~195 in another hour hopefully or dinner will be a little late!


I rarely get to cook a brisket these days, but when I do I usually aim for it to be done 3 hours early and put it in a cooler like you did the ribs. If you need it for dinner it will take longer, just because it can!

I've had a group over for brisket and we ended up doing burgers and dogs and when the brisket got done I wrapped some for each of the guests and sent them home with it, once again because it's a brisket and it just does that sometimes, very frustrating.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Do you use both vents to control the temp, top and bottom?


Primarily the bottom. If I have the choice, I keep the top (exhaust) full open and control temps with the bottom vents. But if I'm going below 300F, I find I have to close the top vent - sometimes as much as 75%.


----------



## Boatboy24

No pics, but it was steak night. Found a vac sealed ribeye in the back of the freezer. Put that, along with one of the filets I got the other day into the SV at 131 for about 90 minutes, then seared over a high flaming grill. Did a chicken breast for the boys and also some 'gus. Caesar salad and tots to top it off. No pics, so it never happened.


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, that brisket was stubborn. I got it to 190 by 630PM and stuck a fork in it. Cut it in half and split things up and took it over to our BFF's and dropped off. Brisket needed about another hour maybe but not a bad attempt. I wish I had gotten ahold of it before 9AM but it was not dropped off until then. I had the fire ready and going which helped.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Yea, that brisket was stubborn. I got it to 190 by 630PM and stuck a fork in it. Cut it in half and split things up and took it over to our BFF's and dropped off. Brisket needed about another hour maybe but not a bad attempt. I wish I had gotten ahold of it before 9AM but it was not dropped off until then. I had the fire ready and going which helped.



Sometimes it’s a bear to get through that breakdown phase, some briskets are just stubborn. Bummer you had to pull it at 190, that last 13° makes a difference....


----------



## Yooper🍷

Been smoking pork butts, ribs (beef and pork), Beef Tenderloin, venison, and brisket for many years on my offset smoker. Put it away in the fall and bring it back out in late spring. Before I put it away I smoke a couple of everything a
cut it up or pull it and freeze for the winter. The brisket I found I like doing an Atlanta Brisket (google recipe). It’s done in 3 hours and always fall apart tender. As much as I like smoked meat this is my go ahead for brisket except for homemade pastrami


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, I hated to wrap in foil on top of the butcher paper but it might still be cooking without. I usually like to tighten up the bark a little after but no time for that either. After we took the meat to our BFF's place (30mile RT up in town) and got back home I was too tired to eat. We just cleaned up the kitchen and will warm up some leftovers today and probably tomorrow. Leftovers will go in the freezer for another day. Smoked meats do not go bad in this house.



Johnd said:


> Sometimes it’s a bear to get through that breakdown phase, some briskets are just stubborn. Bummer you had to pull it at 190, that last 13° makes a difference....


----------



## geek

Talking about brisket.....for a moment I thought about starting this AM at 10am or so and try the fast and furious method (lol, hot and fast) but decided to stick to my plan and start late tonight to hopefully be ready no later than 2pm tomorrow.


----------



## geek

Checked on the brisket and it did thaw in the fridge, although very cold but soft enough to add rub, but I will start trimming later this afternoon instead, the plan is to kick it off as late as possible tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

You can thaw a lot faster (and safe) by filling your kitchen sink with COLD water and letting it sit for a couple hours. (in the cryovac package of course)

What is the diameter of your Weber?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> You can thaw a lot faster (and safe) by filling your kitchen sink with COLD water and letting it sit for a couple hours. (in the cryovac package of course)
> 
> What is the diameter of your Weber?




yeah, but decided I wanted to that it slowly in the fridge.
Weber is the 22" Performer. This is a small brisket, about 12lbs.


----------



## geek

Trimmed and back to fridge.


----------



## geek

Meanwhile...


----------



## ceeaton

Did some bacon cheeseburgers for lunch using some ground chuck I just bought from a local butcher, very good but their price has inflated to $4.49/lb (was $2.99/lb two months ago). Either way it is really good quality beef, but I didn't get done making lunch until almost 2 pm. Threw the lit coals that were left out of the baskets and built a charcoal snake (or a sneak as Varis calls it) and added the 7 lb turkey breast. Found some applewood chunks and a few cherry pellets and incorporated them into the sneak or I mean snake. Was worried about it getting done on time but the grill ran around 275*F because of the warmer day (low 70's). Got done at 5:40 and rested for 25 minutes. Was incredibly juicy and I can still smell a hint of applewood when I venture upstairs for another beer. 

Tomorrow now looks like it will be rain free (changes every three hours or so), so thick pork chops are on deck. Pizza will wait until the next rainy day.


----------



## ibglowin

Leftovers. We do accounting rules in our house (at least I do). LOL 

FIFO.......


----------



## geek

Threw it in close to 8pm....wishing myself luck


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Leftovers. We do accounting rules in our house (at least I do). LOL
> 
> FIFO.......
> 
> View attachment 60664



Que es eso?


----------



## ibglowin

*F*irst *I*n *F*irst *O*ut 



geek said:


> Que es eso?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> *F*irst *I*n *F*irst *O*ut



Yeah, I know the FIFO part. I was asking about the food


----------



## ibglowin

Left over Carne Asada Taco.


geek said:


> Yeah, I know the FIFO part. I was asking about the food


----------



## geek

The grill temp has dropped to the 190s but it’s been consistent at this range, both vents are almost closed and I think I’m going to let it ride this way until early AM so I have piece of mind of not getting it too high or just too low.


----------



## GreginND

Some recent things . . . 

Chocolate peanut butter cookies. Yum. A quick mapo tofu. And a fresh pasta dish with a red wine tomato and mushroom sauce.


----------



## Eric Huser

Why cut off all that beautiful fat? I like to smoke mine with 1/4" of fat on the top for about 12 hours at 250. My rub is the same as Franklin, the King of Brisket, uses. 50% coarse salt 50% coarse black pepper.

Gosh I'm hungery.

Cheers- e


----------



## geek

I left about 1/4" fat on the bottom, the top not so much


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Here was part of the point.


----------



## Boatboy24

So, what's the verdict, @geek?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> So, what's the verdict, @geek?



Did you see the pictures 
Peppery, nice smoke ring, flavorful throughout.
Next time I will try cooking for the same day instead of overnight, maybe start very early and go hotter close to 400F.
Fire management is key and I still need to master it, I did well but need to make some improvements


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Did you see the pictures
> Peppery, nice smoke ring, flavorful throughout.
> Next time I will try cooking for the same day instead of overnight, maybe start very early and go hotter close to 400F.
> Fire management is key and I still need to master it, I did well but need to make some improvements



Excellent! Yes, saw the pics, but wanted to be sure it was as good as it looked.


----------



## ceeaton

Pretty easy dinner tonight. Hardest part was remembering to marinate the chops and cut the Swiss chard and kale from the basement planting. Marinate was a simple garlic, OJ, rosemary, salt and pepper concoction. Swiss chard and kale had added onion and a pat of butter with sesame oil. Whole pot cooked down to about nothing as usual. Son loves it and usually leaves no leftovers, but there were some so I can have that for lunch tomorrow if he doesn't raid the fridge tonight. Wifey cooked up some diced tater which were very good. Would have been better with some bacon but the midnight raider took care of that last night. I apologize for the somewhat fuzzy images, must have to clean the camera lens. 

All in all a very good and simple meal.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Excellent! Yes, saw the pics, but wanted to be sure it was as good as it looked.



The flat came out just a tad drier than what I wanted and I know why, but all in all good eating, wife and kids really liked it, even my wife who hasn’t had meat for some time (pretending as half-vegan).


----------



## Boatboy24

Healthier option tonight. Marinated the salmon in a pseudo lemon vinaigrette for about 90 minutes before grilling.


----------



## ceeaton

That salad looks great! So does the salmon, I'll have to look for some this week, my Son loves it!

Looks like a plate you could get at a fine dining establishment, if we were allowed to eat at one...


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed some braised lacinato kale (sauteed onions, sherry); roasted artichoke (lemon, EVOO); plain white rice; and Filipino chicken adobo (rice vinegar, malt vinegar, lime, fish sauce, birds-eye chilis, bay leaf, cream, garlic... YUM).


----------



## Boatboy24

That chicken sounds delicious, Paul.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> That chicken sounds delicious, Paul.



It is a really good combination of flavors. You may think that the vinegar would be too much, but it isn't because the acetic acid is what we winemakers call VA (volatile acidity), and it largely boils off (it's "volatile"!).

This may be behind a paywall. A friend sent me the pdf, which I copy below. As indicated above, I made liberal additions/substitutions. The fish sauce and lime ingredients are from a family friend from Manila.

Chicken Adobo Recipe



> Chicken Adobo By Sam Sifton
> YIELD 4 servings
> 2 hours, plus 2 hours' refrigeration
> It is the national dish of the Philippines, and the subject of intense and delicious debate across its 7,100 islands whether made with chicken, pork or fish. Whichever, the protein is braised in vinegar until pungent and rich, sweet and sour and salty at once, then sometimes crisped at the edges in high heat, and always served with the remaining sauce. Its excellence derives from the balance of its flavors, in the alchemy of the process. Cooking softens the acidity of the vinegar, which then combines with the flavor of the meat to enhance it. Whether consumed in Manila’s heat or on the edge of a New York winter, adobo holds the power to change moods and alter dining habits. It is a difficult dish to cook just once. The recipe that follows derives from one given to The Times in 2011 by Amy Besa, who runs, with her husband, Romy Dorotan, the excellent Purple Yam restaurant in Ditmas Park, Brooklyn.
> 
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 1 cup coconut milk
> 1⁄4 cup soy sauce
> 11⁄2 cup rice vinegar
> 12 garlic cloves, peeled
> 3 whole bird’s-eye chilies or other fiery chili
> 3 bay leaves
> 11⁄2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper
> 3 to 4 pounds chicken thighs
> PREPARATION
> Step 1
> Combine all of the marinade ingredients in a large, nonreactive bowl or resealable plastic freezer bag. Add the chicken and turn to coat. Refrigerate overnight or for at least 2 hours.
> Step 2
> Place chicken and marinade in a large lidded pot or Dutch oven over high heat and bring to a boil. Immediately reduce heat to a simmer and cook, stirring occasionally, until the chicken is cooked through and tender, around 30 minutes.
> Step 3
> Heat broiler. Transfer chicken pieces to a large bowl, raise heat under the pot to medium-high, and reduce the sauce until it achieves almost the consistency of cream, about 10 minutes. Remove bay leaves and chilies.
> Step 4
> Place chicken pieces on a roasting pan and place under broiler for 5 to 7 minutes, until they begin to caramelize. Remove, turn chicken, baste with sauce and repeat, 3 to 5 minutes more. Return chicken to sauce and cook for a few minutes more, then place on a platter and drizzle heavily with sauce.
> Adapted from Amy Besa and Romy Dorotan, Purple Yam restaurant, Brooklyn


----------



## ceeaton

I wish I had the coconut milk, about to grill up a tuna steak for my son and he loves spicy food.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I wish I had the coconut milk, about to grill up a tuna steak for my son and he loves spicy food.



I did not have coconut milk either. I made the marinade without it. After cooking (simmering) the chicken, I reduced the marinade into a sauce as directed. At this point, I added some heavy cream to make a richer, thicker sauce. (I have used milk for this purpose in the past, too, but then it needs more reduction to thicken.)


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I did not have coconut milk either. I made the marinade without it. After cooking (simmering) the chicken, I reduced the marinade into a sauce as directed. At this point, I added some heavy cream to make a richer, thicker sauce. (I have used milk for this purpose in the past, too, but then it needs more reduction to thicken.)


Thanks for the hint (now that the tuna is done). I'll get some cream because my kids usually use 1% milk which will take a week to reduce (T1D kids need to watch their fat). I showed the recipe to my Son and he said "ooooooh", so I think it is worth a try. Thanks for the tip Paul!


----------



## Kraffty

geek said:


> The flat came out just a tad drier than what I wanted and I know why, but all in all good eating, wife and kids really liked it, even my wife who hasn’t had meat for some time (pretending as half-vegan).


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 60833



What in the hell is going on there?!?!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> What in the hell is going on there?!?!



I thought the same thing, then I thought: "Lion King?". - with the cat representing the brisket?


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> I thought the same thing, then I thought: "Lion King?". - with the cat representing the brisket?


I don‘t know either. Guy is standing in a tiger striped hamper and holding up a cat. I am clueless.

Maybe that’s the point, the dude holding the cat up and proclaiming it’s a good brisket and the other dads don’t know any better?


----------



## Kraffty

I didn't think it was THAT deep, just a guy showing off his smoked brisket (cat) and the rest of us in awe. Which we rightfully are usually.
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> I didn't think it was THAT deep, just a guy showing off his smoked brisket (cat) and the rest of us in awe. Which we rightfully are usually.
> Mike



I guess the cat just really threw me off.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

Bad lighting, but decided to see what the Avocado Toast fuss was all about. Was supposed to be a soft-boiled egg. Topped with a little green Sriracha. Just S&P in the avocado. Really good!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 60877



That looks yummy..!!


----------



## Kraffty

Jim, what's the red baked looking dish? French onion Soup? Looks good without even knowing what it is.
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Jim, what's the red baked looking dish? French onion Soup? Looks good without even knowing what it is.
> Mike



Yep, French onion soup.


----------



## ceeaton

Yum! But after a bowl of that I get the privilege to sleep on the couch. I guess she can smell the onions on my breath? I just don't get it.


----------



## ceeaton

Chicken fajitas for dinner. Battling a wind that just picked up (good 15 to 20 mph) so dinner is running a bit late. I don't do the sizzle thing with the cast iron plates because, 1 - don't have them, 2 - don't want to spend the money on them right now and 3 - I'll probably burn the crap out of my hands, kids will be fine. Heading right after dinner to pick up 5 lbs of some King Arthur Lancelot bread flour from my younger brother (he lives about a mile away in the same community as I do). Figured it is supposed to be a washout tomorrow so I'll experiment and make a loaf of Lancelot bread. Sorry for the fuzzy image, must have gotten some beer on the camera lens at some point.


----------



## ibglowin

It's 5:00 somewhere........

BBQ Buffalo Pecans for the win!


----------



## ibglowin

And now for the main event.......

Brisket Melt on Sourdough Bread!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight we enjoyed spaghetti carbonara (with sauteed mushrooms, onions, garlic in addition to the normal ingredients); leftover peas (butter, tarragon); and sauteed/braised escarole (lots of garlic and EVOO, with some sherry and marjoram for interest).


----------



## bstnh1

Baked dry sea scallops with butter, garlic and lemon juice; Twice baked potatoes; Garden Salad.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> And now for the main event.......
> 
> Brisket Melt on Sourdough Bread!
> 
> View attachment 60901
> View attachment 60902


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> And now for the main event.......
> 
> Brisket Melt on Sourdough Bread!
> 
> View attachment 60901
> View attachment 60902



And batting at the plate, he's now 2 for 2 with a home run and a double.... lol


----------



## GreginND

Spicy frijoles with homemade green tortillas; Fresh pasta with savory mushroom sauce; Mongolian soy curls.


----------



## ibglowin

Pulled pork nachos........


----------



## crushday

Grilled Boston Cut sirloin with spinach salad and Italian rice. Not to mention, a 2016 Livermore Cab...


O


----------



## sour_grapes

Weather was lovely (if slightly cool for mid-early May), so we decided to grill. Leftover roasted artichoke, potato slices (microwaved, then finished on grill); asparagus (parboiled, then finished on the grill, seasoned with chervil); grilled fresh garlic ramps; grass-fed beef ribeye steak (brined, then marinated in garlic and EVOO). All washed down with my 2017 Syrah. No complaints were heard!


----------



## crushday

sour_grapes said:


> Weather was lovely (if slightly cool for mid-early May), so we decided to grill. Leftover roasted artichoke, potato slices (microwaved, then finished on grill); asparagus (parboiled, then finished on the grill, seasoned with chervil); grilled fresh garlic ramps; grass-fed beef ribeye steak (brined, then marinated in garlic and EVOO). All washed down with my 2017 Syrah. No complaints were heard!
> 
> View attachment 60978
> View attachment 60980


Looks amazing!!


----------



## geek

Wow, great looking dishes....yum..!! @crushday that looks awesome..!!


----------



## ceeaton

Finally a nice day with winds below 20 mph. Started up a pork butt, using the snake method in the Weber kettle. Fat has split so according to Aaron Franklin, it's time to wrap it up in foil for a few hours. Called Mom (remember to call your Mom!), got the lawn done and a few other things. About to sit back and enjoy a beer and watch the cooking project finish.


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Weather was lovely (if slightly cool for mid-early May), so we decided to grill. Leftover roasted artichoke, potato slices (microwaved, then finished on grill); asparagus (parboiled, then finished on the grill, seasoned with chervil); grilled fresh garlic ramps; grass-fed beef ribeye steak (brined, then marinated in garlic and EVOO). All washed down with my 2017 Syrah. No complaints were heard!
> 
> View attachment 60978
> View attachment 60980


,
Paul, I notice that you use a lot of artichokes in your cooking. I love them but they cost an arm and a leg here in the Columbus, Ohio area. If you don't mind, what do you pay for them in your area?


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Paul, I notice that you use a lot of artichokes in your cooking. I love them but they cost an arm and a leg here in the Columbus, Ohio area. If you don't mind, what do you pay for them in your area?



Hey, Rocky, I usually pay about $2 each. Sometimes they are on sale for $1.50, or a by-the-pound price that works out okay, but $1.99 seems to be "standard" here. So, yes, probably not the cheapest veggie to buy! 

I only have about 10 vegetables on my "standard rotation," which feels very rut-like. As a result, I am not going to let the $4 bucks stop me when they look good!


----------



## geek

The artichoke man


----------



## ceeaton

What a beautiful day! What a beautiful smell, hickory goodness!




I need to cook this more often. My wife just requested brisket. Took me about 1 millisecond to answer "okay, honey". She's handing over the money for the raw ingredient.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> What a beautiful day! What a beautiful smell, hickory goodness!
> 
> View attachment 60997
> 
> 
> I need to cook this more often. My wife just requested brisket. Took me about 1 millisecond to answer "okay, honey". She's handing over the money for the raw ingredient.



Looks good, Craig. I need to do pork butt more often too. So many uses for leftovers, and it's dirt cheap. 

Don't know if you have a Costco membership, but they usually have Prime grade brisket for about $3.49/lb here.


----------



## Boatboy24

We're doing a 'mixed grill' tonight. Wife wanted steak, so I took a filet out of the freezer for her, and a portion of a NY Strip for me. Put them in SV around 3:30 before we ran off to meet a photog to do some Mother's Day pics that my wife has been wanting. About a 40 minute trip each way to her small 'farm', which is about 5 minutes from a winery I like. But it's the COVID era and today isn't my day, so we came straight home. Hopefully, we get some good pics and Mama is happy. It was a great deal, and a way to help out a friend of a friend whose wedding photography business isn't doing much these days - win, win. Anyway, back to the reason for this post. Our mixed grill will consist of the aforementioned steaks, a small piece of salmon for my youngest and a boneless, skinless chicken breast for #1. For the salmon, I mixed up some soy sauce, brown sugar, powdered ginger (didn't have fresh), garlic, sesame oil and a little orange juice and zest. That'll soak for a total of an hour or so. I'm kinda jealous I won't be eating the salmon now, but I'm sure I'll sneak a bite. Chicken will be rubbed with Stubbs BBQ rub and the steaks are seasoned simply with Montreal. Grilled asparagus and tots on the side (I may make a small Caesar salad for myself as well.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks good, Craig. I need to do pork butt more often too. So many uses for leftovers, and it's dirt cheap.
> 
> Don't know if you have a Costco membership, but they usually have Prime grade brisket for about $3.49/lb here.


I usually wait until the Giant put them on fire sale. They have about 10 full briskets on sale, but I know they will go lower in the next few weeks. Right now I think they are around $50 per, they will eventually come down to around $25 dollars, that's when I get them. I think the Giant also has a sale this week for the whole beef tenderloins at $5.99 a pound. They need a bit of silver skin removal but I've had two in the last few months and they are pretty good quality in my opinion (no one complained, though we don't get tenderloin beef very often, especially with my recent cut in hours).


----------



## geek

Salmon, scallops, mixed salad and rice, a couple of beers


----------



## bstnh1

French Onion Soup; Dagwood style sandwich.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I usually wait until the Giant put them on fire sale. They have about 10 full briskets on sale, but I know they will go lower in the next few weeks. Right now I think they are around $50 per, they will eventually come down to around $25 dollars, that's when I get them. I think the Giant also has a sale this week for the whole beef tenderloins at $5.99 a pound. They need a bit of silver skin removal but I've had two in the last few months and they are pretty good quality in my opinion (no one complained, though we don't get tenderloin beef very often, especially with my recent cut in hours).



If you can get tenderloin for that price, buy all you can! I can barely get sirloin here for that price.


----------



## ibglowin

Prime Beef Tenderloin, Smoked Baked Potato, Lemon and Garlic Brussels Sprouts. Mrs. IB Approved.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> Salmon, scallops, mixed salad and rice, a couple of beers
> 
> View attachment 60999
> 
> View attachment 61000


I missed the picture with the beer.


----------



## geek

Darrell Hawley said:


> I missed the picture with the beer.



it was on the other thread, but here it is


----------



## ceeaton

Trying to eat a bit healthier as of late. My Son who is still at home (other is in the USAF in Florida) loves fish and we rarely get to eat it since the "girls" in the household don't really fancy it. Got a frozen 2 1/2 foot fillet of mahi mahi, which was a bit thin, but was only about $7. Hadn't had mahi mahi in so long I couldn't tell you when, so hacked it up into four portions while still frozen, two of which will be charcoal grilled for some lunchtime fish tacos later in the week. Today was only salt, pepper and olive oil. A bit of cilantro atop mine. Grilled on the gas grill between wind driven rain showers and, for me, put on top of some leftover salad from last nights dinner. I sparingly used some Greek salad dressing and the salad was amazingly filling. What a great tasting fish, I can see how you could make some pretty good fish tacos with it.

You can tell I have some time on my hands with this work at home thing. I'm really starting to enjoy this semi-retired lifestyle, gonna be hard to go back to work, if we ever are allowed to do so.

Edit: I should try starting a go-fund-me page to raise money so I can retire this summer, are you allowed to do that? I'm good at thinking up a good sob story. As the late Warren Zevon wrote "poor, poor, pitiful me".


----------



## geek

We were close Craig, I also had salad with left over salmon from yesterday.


----------



## ceeaton

Salmon is usually what my Son and I eat and I love it on a salad, good choice! Gotta get those good fish oils for heart health.


----------



## ibglowin

Very interesting article about what is currently going on in the meat processing industry in regards to Brisket (its going to go sky high in price if you can find it al all). Many BBQ joints may switch to smoking standing rib roast instead.









Where Have All the Briskets Gone?


Texans are about to pay the price for living in the beef state.




www.texasmonthly.com


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Very interesting article about what is currently going on in the meat processing industry in regards to Brisket (its going to go sky high in price if you can find it al all). Many BBQ joints may switch to smoking standing rib roast instead.


That's so sad. Guess I'll have to disappoint the wife, as well as myself. Maybe that whole brisket for $50 is a bargain. I'm going foraging tomorrow after work (ha) and it is early enough that the tagged items with a mark down are usually still there. I'll have to talk with her and see what she thinks. Maybe I'll have to fork out the $55 to renew my BJs membership.

Had some left over pasta from the other night, so had to find something to pair with it. Had a little bacon grease that I didn't feed to my bird population, so mixed in a little canola oil and fried up some GF chicken for chicken parm. I think staying home is creating a monster, burgers and fries don't cut it anymore.




Sauce is a jar and a half of DeLallo Passata Rustica Tomato Purée (24 oz jar) with some Cento Italian herb mix not cooked when added. My brother and I are experimenting with pizza sauces and this is one of the bases we have been trying. Rough cut mozzarella on top, will add more when it comes out of the oven. No garlic bread allowed since my wife and I are trying to reduce our carb intake (argh).


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Very interesting article about what is currently going on in the meat processing industry in regards to Brisket (its going to go sky high in price if you can find it al all). Many BBQ joints may switch to smoking standing rib roast instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where Have All the Briskets Gone?
> 
> 
> Texans are about to pay the price for living in the beef state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.texasmonthly.com



I went to Costco yesterday and the meat shelf area was basically empty, people panic too much and start piling up. And yes I understand news may influence some, but no need to rush to the stores and get more of what one needs.
I'd want to buy 1 piece of brisket, hope to get it this week.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> I went to Costco yesterday and the meat shelf area was basically empty, people panic too much and start piling up. And yes I understand news may influence some, but no need to rush to the stores and get more of what one needs.
> I'd want to buy 1 piece of brisket, hope to get it this week.


I'll be curious tomorrow if our local Giant store has any, they had 10 or so of them last time I was there late last week.

I have a good relationship with the meat department at that store and the manager will lay one aside if I ask him. Always be nice to the meat dept manager, it pays dividends!


----------



## Johnd

No worries for me, the steer has been hanging for 3-1/2 weeks, gets cut and packed this week, 250# beef headed my way!!


----------



## Boatboy24

I'll be headed to Wegman's tomorrow for my weekly trip. I was last there on Friday to grab some flowers for the Mrs while she was out of the house and at least then, the meat department was still pretty full. 

Tonight, we're having Instant Pot Cashew Chicken (no cashews, so I'm using peanuts). Skipping the rice and making some sesame soba noodles.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> No worries for me, the steer has been hanging for 3-1/2 weeks, gets cut and packed this week, 250# beef headed my way!!


Just don't eat it in one night, LOL.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Just don't eat it in one night, LOL.


I got a little I’ll just thinking about it!


----------



## Boatboy24

Here are the noodles we had. Recipe for the chicken below - I doubled the sauce and can't imagine doing it without doubling. I realize I'm mixing up my Asian foods, but this worked really well. We devoured a ton of both chicken and noodles. Time for a food coma/nap.









THE BEST Sesame Soba Noodles - foodiecrush .com


This Japanese soba noodle recipe Is a simple Asian side dish or easy main meal served hot or cold and ready in 20 minutes or less.




www.foodiecrush.com





Crock Pot Cashew Chicken
This is better than most Chinese takeout cashew chicken. Throw it all in the slow cooker and have a delicious, no fuss dinner!

Ingredients:
2 lbs boneless, skinless chicken thigh tenders or chicken breast tenders
1/4 cup all purpose flour
1/2 tsp black pepper
1 Tbsp canola oil
1/4 cup soy sauce
2 Tbsp rice wine vinegar
2 Tbsp ketchup
1 Tbsp brown sugar
1 garlic clove, minced
1/2 tsp grated fresh ginger
1/4 tsp red pepper flakes
1/2 cup cashews

Directions:
Combine flour and pepper in large Ziploc bag. Add chicken. Shake to coat with flour mixture. Heat oil in skillet over medium-high heat. Brown chicken about 2 minutes on each side.
Place chicken in slow cooker. Combine soy sauce, vinegar, ketchup, sugar, garlic, ginger, and pepper flakes in small bowl; pour over chicken. Cook on LOW for 3 to 4 hours. Add cashews and stir. Serve over rice.
If you like sauce and want to have some to pour over the chicken and the rice, double the sauce ingredients.
Makes 4-6 servings.


----------



## geek

That looks good Jim


----------



## ceeaton

Nice grilling day today, a bit windy, but that seems to be standard now days. Looked through the freezer this morning, saw a rack of St Louis style ribs, had bought as a buy one get one free sale back in early February. Figured it was getting close to being in the freezer too long so pulled them out, filled the sink with some water and thawed them (only took about an hour). Basic salt/pepper/smoked paprika, then added some chili powder and mango habanero rub to half for the "boys" in the family. Smoke cooked on the weber using the snake method. Hung around 250* for most of the cook. Wrapped about an hour before taking off the grill, and boy they were good! Hadn't had ribs for a while, there is nothing like the flavor of rendered pork fat!

Image just before wrapping. Looks like I glazed them but I didn't. That's all porky fat goodness right there.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Nice grilling day today, a bit windy, but that seems to be standard now days. Looked through the freezer this morning, saw a rack of St Louis style ribs, had bought as a buy one get one free sale back in early February. Figured it was getting close to being in the freezer too long so pulled them out, filled the sink with some water and thawed them (only took about an hour). Basic salt/pepper/smoked paprika, then added some chili powder and mango habanero rub to half for the "boys" in the family. Smoke cooked on the weber using the snake method. Hung around 250* for most of the cook. Wrapped about an hour before taking off the grill, and boy they were good! Hadn't had ribs for a while, there is nothing like the flavor of rendered pork fat!
> 
> Image just before wrapping. Looks like I glazed them but I didn't. That's all porky fat goodness right there.
> 
> 
> View attachment 61085


----------



## geek

Same ribs for me too


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like Costco ribs to me!



geek said:


> Same ribs for me too


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Nice grilling day today, a bit windy, but that seems to be standard now days. Looked through the freezer this morning, saw a rack of St Louis style ribs, had bought as a buy one get one free sale back in early February. Figured it was getting close to being in the freezer too long so pulled them out, filled the sink with some water and thawed them (only took about an hour). Basic salt/pepper/smoked paprika, then added some chili powder and mango habanero rub to half for the "boys" in the family. Smoke cooked on the weber using the snake method. Hung around 250* for most of the cook. Wrapped about an hour before taking off the grill, and boy they were good! Hadn't had ribs for a while, there is nothing like the flavor of rendered pork fat!
> 
> Image just before wrapping. Looks like I glazed them but I didn't. That's all porky fat goodness right there.





geek said:


> Same ribs for me too



Much like Jim's Homer, I involuntarily salivated at those rib pics.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Looks like Costco ribs to me!



10-4


----------



## ceeaton

What's for lunch? Grilled Mahi Mahi tacos. Rubbed, cooked directly over the charcoal for a few minutes, moved back to the foil (had removed skin from fillet chunks so they weren't holding together real well. Served mine with lettuce, diced jalapeno, sour cream, cherry tomatoes and some chipotle taco sauce. Really hit the spot on a beautiful Spring day in Central PA!


----------



## ceeaton

Went to the local Weis Market to forage for food this morning. Top Round London Broil for $3.99/lb (one per day per customer), turkey tenderloins for $1.99/lb, Frozen mahi mahi for $4.99/lb, tuna steaks were 4 for $12 (little pricey but that was what I was hankering for). Black Forest Weiners (really big hot dogs) normally $6.99 for 5 were on sale for $3.99 (end of July expiration date). They had a little of everything, only shortage was TP and paper towels. Even got some whole wheat flour!

Rubbed the tuna with smoke paprika, cayenne pepper, freshly mauled black pepper, kosher salt and some olive oil to make it stick. My Son picked the thicker fillet of the two and it had a nice pink hue to it, mine was pretty well done, but I knew I was chunking it for a salad. Went really well with some greek dressing and a blue soda.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got some Carne Asada prepped this morning for tonight's dinner.


----------



## geek

Simple....poor’s man style.

left over ribs, mangu and a nice cold Modelo


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Got some Carne Asada prepped this morning for tonight's dinner.
> 
> View attachment 61140



How do you cook it?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> How do you cook it?



Hot and fast over charcoal.


----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> Got some Carne Asada prepped this morning for tonight's dinner.
> 
> View attachment 61140


Jim, is that a skirt steak or a flank steak? Can one use other cuts?


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> Jim, is that a skirt steak or a flank steak? Can one use other cuts?



That's a flank. Normally, I think you should use skirt, but I've even seen recipes that call for ribeye.

I was all set to simply use Frontera's store bought marinade (pictured below). I'd never used it before, but we like their taco and enchilada sauces, so I figured this would be good. When I opened it, it just smelled like Italian salad dressing, and I was a little disappointed. So I added a little cider vinegar, Worcestershire, lime juice, orange juice, minced garlic, sliced onions, cumin, chili powder and black pepper (and obviously, a few orange slices). Reserved about 1/3 of the marinade. The steak soaked in the fridge for about 8 hours. When grilling, I basted a few times per side with the reserved marinade. Very happy with how it came out.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> That's a flank. Normally, I think you should use skirt, but I've even seen recipes that call for ribeye.


How about a thick top round, or is it too thick? Was going to make Steak Siciliano tonight, depending on the T-storm timing, but what you made looks way yummier!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> How about a thick top round, or is it too thick? Was going to make Steak Siciliano tonight, depending on the T-storm timing, but what you made looks way yummier!



Could work. I'd just give it more time in the marinade and slice thinly.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Could work. I'd just give it more time in the marinade and slice thinly.


Researching and making marinate immediately, thanks!


----------



## ceeaton

Marinate made, in fridge so it should get about 7 hours of marination time. Here is what I used because I had all the ingredients:









Carne Asada


Get Carne Asada Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Marinate made, in fridge so it should get about 7 hours of marination time. Here is what I used because I had all the ingredients:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carne Asada
> 
> 
> Get Carne Asada Recipe from Food Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foodnetwork.com



Sounds good. I'd be tempted to boil that marinade when you're done, then use it for basting (unless you made extra and set some aside). Beneath that recipe was a link to this, which also sounds very good, although in a completely different 'genre'. 









Shrimp Scampi Tetrazzini


Get Shrimp Scampi Tetrazzini Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## geek

You guys are making me hungry (no breakfast yet and ate at 6pm last evening)....so heading to Costco to see what's available, hope to get a brisket for next week.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> You guys are making me hungry (no breakfast yet and ate at 6pm last evening)....so heading to Costco to see what's available, hope to get a brisket for next week.


Haven't you ever heard to not shop when hungry? I bet you come home with double what you would have purchased when not hungry!

Just send the extras to us...


----------



## geek

Has anyone started a brisket inside an oven and then move into charcoal grill? I am just wondering if bark will form properly.
Just thinking out loud, say start late at night inside the electric oven just for the overnight cooking hours and then half way through got to charcoal grill when inside temp is in the 120F or so.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Haven't you ever heard to not shop when hungry? I bet you come home with double what you would have purchased when not hungry!
> 
> Just send the extras to us...



Lol, yep.
My daughter just took some frozen yuca our of freezer and we boiled, then some eggs, cheese and a glass of warm milk with protein powder. 
Hungry no more! But heading to Costco just to check what's out there.


----------



## ceeaton

One of the nice side benefits of working from home is on a nice day like this (78 and still climbing, we haven't had a day in the 80s since February I think) is you can make a more interesting lunch other than leftovers toted to work. Johnsonville Hot Italian sausages on charcoal. Served with some diced onions and jalapenos. My Son loves sausages, so he's in heaven. Just have to watch his blood sugars since the fats in these will eventually be converted into sugar. At 21g a piece, I think I ate healthier the last few days.


----------



## geek

yum.!!

Just came back from Costco (have to blame you guys...lol) and ended up buying a package of beef inside skirts, beef loin top sirloin and a pork shoulder/butt which has 2 pieces (you know Costco, buy big or go home).

Pork shoulder may be in the thinking for tomorrow (is it about 8 hours on the grill? I forgot, need to check YouTube..!!)


----------



## geek

No brisket at Costco, the guy said I need to go early in the AM


----------



## geek

Here are the 2


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> yum.!!
> 
> Just came back from Costco (have to blame you guys...lol) and ended up buying a package of beef inside skirts, beef loin top sirloin and a pork shoulder/butt which has 2 pieces (you know Costco, buy big or go home).
> 
> Pork shoulder may be in the thinking for tomorrow (is it about 8 hours on the grill? I forgot, need to check YouTube..!!)



Inside skirt, eh? Sounds like it's time for some Carne Asada!!


----------



## ceeaton

BBQ with Franklin | BBQ DIY: Pulled Pork


Aaron shares the secrets of TEXAS-style pulled pork.




www.pbs.org





Some commercials at the beginning. Use your snake method on the weber kettle and try to mimic his temperatures.

275 for about 8 hours. He gives keys on when to wrap and when it's done.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> BBQ with Franklin | BBQ DIY: Pulled Pork
> 
> 
> Aaron shares the secrets of TEXAS-style pulled pork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some commercials in the end. Use your snake method on the weber kettle and try to mimic his temperatures.
> 
> 275 for about 8 hours. He gives keys on when to wrap and when it's done.



yep, that's the plan, hoping I can get it started early AM and be eating late afternoon, not too late.


----------



## geek

Question for you pros about pork butt/shoulder....
I'm thinking about giving it a bit of a sweetness flavor towards the end, not exactly just BBQ sauce, but maybe some honey and brown sugar flavor.
Wondering if my last spray, before I wrap it, would be a good time to go a bit heavy with a liquid solution of apple sauce, brown sugar and honey?

Or just glace it with honey/sugar?


----------



## Boatboy24

I typically do pulled pork with just a dry rub. When I pull it, I mix in a little of the rub. Then sauce on the side - I usually have one tangy, one sweet and one spicy. That way, everyone gets it the way they like. Here's one of my favorite rubs (with an optional injection, if you're so inclined): Pork Butt - Chris Lilly Big Bob Gibson Championship Injection - The Virtual Weber Bullet


----------



## ibglowin

On the Weber. Hot and fast and not well done!



geek said:


> How do you cook it?


----------



## ibglowin

Well Costco must have not gotten the Memo about the Brisket supply shortage making prices skyrocket........

Our BFF"s made a Costco run yesterday and asked if I needed anything........


14lb Prime Brisket is now resting in the freezer for another day. My meat hoarding freezer is complete! LOL


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Well Costco must have not gotten the Memo about the Brisket supply shortage making prices skyrocket........
> 
> Our BFF"s made a Costco run yesterday and asked if I needed anything........
> 
> 
> 14lb Prime Brisket is now resting in the freezer for another day. My meat hoarding freezer is complete! LOL
> 
> View attachment 61169



That's a nice piece of meat


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> That's a nice piece of meat


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 61172



Yep...lol


----------



## geek

Wow, this top sirloin came up great!!
Served with salad and a bit of rice and shrimp that our Colombian friend just brought to us.


----------



## Kraffty

Lots of Mexican dishes coming up it looks like. We're making Baja style fish tacos tomorrow afternoon/night based on Rick Bayless recipe. Homemade tortillas, salsas and cream. Just mixed up the sangria (using a couple of bottles I had left of a 2015 blackberry merlot). It's the closest recipe I've found to the one they make at house of blues in Vegas. Updates tomorrow......


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Lots of Mexican dishes coming up it looks like. We're making Baja style fish tacos tomorrow afternoon/night based on Rick Bayless recipe. Homemade tortillas, salsas and cream. Just mixed up the sangria (using a couple of bottles I had left of a 2015 blackberry merlot). It's the closest recipe I've found to the one they make at house of blues in Vegas. Updates tomorrow......
> View attachment 61175



87 degrees and sunny here today. I'd have a hard time staying away from that Sangria.


----------



## ceeaton

We only got to 84, they called for 82 so that's pretty accurate forecast. Wind has been prevalent all day. Wifey and I took a longer that normal walk (always depends on the state of my arthritic knee, which has been better since I dropped a few pounds). Realized when we got home it was 5:15 and I hadn't even started the charcoal to cook dinner. Needless to say we sat down to eat at 6:35, which is pretty late for us.

Marinated a top round cut for about 7 hours in a carne asda type marinate. I think it would have been better to marinate overnight, but the end pieces were the beef of choice (of course I get my plate last and they were all history). Also noticed, as I checked the temps the first time (and last time) that I have to remember that the grill gets food done quicker when the ambient temps are 20-30 degrees higher than what they were the last time I cooked. So the first probing of the meat showed it was 130 at the coolest part. Pulled it, wrapped in foil and let sit for 20 minutes. Cooked up some of the left over marinate to kill and beef nasties and no one including myself used it. Tender, flavorful and just a nice dinner overall. Served with sliced fried taters with onion and lot's of pepper and some frozen mixed veges.

Wifey and I plan on sitting at the edge of the garage and enjoy one of the first 80 degree days we've had this year. Of course some wine or beer might be involved. Thinking of using the bottom of the Weber bullet smoker to make a makeshift fire pit in the driveway.

Hope all are safe and have a great evening!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Wow, this top sirloin came up great!!
> Served with salad and a bit of rice and shrimp that our Colombian friend just brought to us.
> 
> View attachment 61173
> View attachment 61174



Glad it came out well. I think what you got at Costco is considered 'Sirloin Cap' which is a little different than your typical sirloin and perhaps closer to Tri Tip - though my bovine anatomy isn't all that great. Either way, it looks tender, delicious, and cooked to perfection.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Glad it came out well. I think what you got at Costco is considered 'Sirloin Cap' which is a little different than your typical sirloin and perhaps closer to Tri Tip - though my bovine anatomy isn't all that great. Either way, it looks tender, delicious, and cooked to perfection.



yeah, cap.


----------



## geek

Guys, would you put rub on the pork shoulder and leave overnight in the fridge? Or not a good idea and better to do it right before I put on the grill?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Guys, would you put rub on the pork shoulder and leave overnight in the fridge? Or not a good idea and better to do it right before I put on the grill?



I've never felt the need, but know those that do.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I've never felt the need, but know those that do.



got too late to do it now, so tomorrow I’ll do it and start the cook.
I should’ve put things in place today with grill ready with charcoal but got distracted and was getting very windy, we’re getting hit hard tonight with some heavy downpours and maybe some heavy thunderstorms.


----------



## geek

Started things around 6am or so, pork butt went in around 7ish


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Started things around 6am or so, pork butt went in around 7ish
> 
> View attachment 61192



If I leave now, I'll be there in time for dinner.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> If I leave now, I'll be there in time for dinner.



C'mon..!!!!


----------



## geek

@ceeaton Here’s how it is progressing


----------



## geek

It was in the 240s but then I went to spritz some and lost some heat, needed some coals too so cranked it up a bit and now hovering in the 290s, meat is getting close.....I will wrap at ~160F.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> It was in the 240s but then I went to spritz some and lost some heat, needed some coals too so cranked it up a bit and now hovering in the 290s, meat is getting close.....I will wrap at ~160F.


Has the fat cap split yet? I usually wrap about an hour after that.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Has the fat cap split yet? I usually wrap about an hour after that.



I only checked and opened the lid when the internal meat temp was about 120, still needed some time to go obviously, I'm checking again when it hits 150s to spray some goodies. You gurus do it by eye, I gotta follow the thermostat


----------



## ceeaton

I just follow Aaron, he's the guru!


----------



## geek

Came out excellent, tender and nice smoky flavor!!


----------



## ceeaton

Hit the easy button tonight and did a grilled smokey meatloaf. Half beef, half ground turkey. Half of the meatloaf has a generous helping of jalapenos since my Son always prefers spicy foods. Some GF bread crumbs mixed in and some rosemary. The topping is ketchup, worchestershire sauce, cumin and a bit of soy sauce, added after about 15 minutes of cooking. Serving with some corn on the cob (I'm assuming from Florida since it said "grown in the USA") and smashed taters w/sour cream added.


----------



## Kraffty

The Rick Bayless Ensenada style fish tacos came out great, will definitely be making again, maybe mahi instead of talapia. Cooked everything on the grill, even fried the fish on the side burner. Messy but good!



Mike


----------



## crushday

Boatboy24 said:


> Here are the noodles we had. Recipe for the chicken below - I doubled the sauce and can't imagine doing it without doubling. I realize I'm mixing up my Asian foods, but this worked really well. We devoured a ton of both chicken and noodles. Time for a food coma/nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BEST Sesame Soba Noodles - foodiecrush .com
> 
> 
> This Japanese soba noodle recipe Is a simple Asian side dish or easy main meal served hot or cold and ready in 20 minutes or less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foodiecrush.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crock Pot Cashew Chicken
> This is better than most Chinese takeout cashew chicken. Throw it all in the slow cooker and have a delicious, no fuss dinner!



Damn. I want to come over to your house...


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> The Rick Bayless Ensenada style fish tacos came out great, will definitely be making again, maybe mahi instead of talapia. Cooked everything on the grill, even fried the fish on the side burner. Messy but good!
> 
> 
> Mike


Recipe link, please.

Too lazy and this old laptop is a challenge to do things on.


----------



## Kraffty

Taco Recipe









Classic Ensenada Fish Tacos - Rick Bayless







www.rickbayless.com





we just made the ceama and spiked it with some green chili sauce and cider vinegar.


----------



## Boatboy24

crushday said:


> Damn. I want to come over to your house...



Made 'em again tonight with some teriyaki chicken and pork chops. Winner, winner!


----------



## Boatboy24

Did teriyaki chicken and pork chops tonight. Went with "Soy Vey" Island Teriyaki, which is your basic teriyaki with some sesame and pineapple added. To that, I added a little orange zest for the marinade. Reserved a little and basted while grilling. Served with the sesame soba noodles I did last week and some steamed broccoli that was tossed with a little black pepper, soy sauce and toasted sesame seeds. Thumbs up from all at the table.


----------



## sour_grapes

Our dinner was very nice, but best described as "The Dregs"!

Nominally, I followed the recipe of Serious Eats's  Easy Weeknight One-Pot Salmon Chowder. However, there were many substitutions. But the "Dregs" moniker was because we used up the last of many things we had on hand in making the recipe.

The recipe called for:
1/2 lb bacon -- sure, we have about a 1/3rd lb left, close enough
1 med. onion -- good, we have one onion left, I guess I will call it "medium"
2 ribs celery -- No, but I will throw in some stalks of fennel that I was saving for a friend's rabbit (seriously!)
2 tbsp. flour -- no problem, we have plenty of that.
1 cup Clam juice -- no, but I will substitute 2 cups of some ho-made shrimp stock, I will condense it to 1 cup.
1 qt. whole milk -- good, I have just over 1 qt left!
1 lb Yukon Gold -- good, I have ~2 lbs! Score!
1 bay leaf -- Yes, I have EXACTLY 1 bay leaf left.
3/4 lb salmon -- this was the inspiration for the dish. We have had a filet of smoked salmon from Trader Joe's in the freezer for MANY years. (You may need to take your shoes off to count the years.) We were looking for a way to use this up. Dregs it is!
Minced chives -- Yes! Our chives are growing. Mrs. Sour_Grapes harvested some for us.

Then, as long as we were in the spirit of throwing the dregs into this meal, we added/enjoyed the following dregs:
I added the last two carrots from last fall: peeled off the brown/black parts and diced.
We enjoyed the last crusts of bread from a sourdough loaf I baked.
We smeared the last cloves of some roasted garlic on the bread.
Caviar: Well, we had some left over from Lobsterfest in February, might as well use it up now!
Pinot Noir: I have been holding on to the last bottle of a 2014 WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir for over a year. It is (err, was) my wife's favorite. We decided to dispose of it in the frenzy, too.

It was all very good. The smoked salmon was a bit heavy. (The designer of the recipe had in mind a milder fish.) Still lovely.


----------



## Yooper🍷

My pulled pork
Brined it 4:00PM Friday. 5:00 AM Saturday got Fire started in offset smoker Using pin cherry and maple wood.. Then got Pork out. Rinsed, rubbed with yellow mustard and then rubbed on rub. 7:00AM smoker at 275 and put meat in. Maintained temp at 250 - 275 sprayed w/apple juice 3 times till 12:00. At 12:00 temp was 167 - pulled meat off smoker, double wrapped in foil and into 275 degree oven. At 2:45 internal temp 205 pulled from oven and put wrapped in fleece throw blanket into camping cooler for an hour. 4:00 pulled pork. Perfect. Had with bottle of RJS Cru Select Valpola 1 1/2 year old.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Did teriyaki chicken and pork chops tonight. Went with "Soy Vey" Island Teriyaki, which is your basic teriyaki with some sesame and pineapple added. To that, I added a little orange zest for the marinade. Reserved a little and basted while grilling. Served with the sesame soba noodles I did last week and some steamed broccoli that was tossed with a little black pepper, soy sauce and toasted sesame seeds. Thumbs up from all at the table.
> 
> View attachment 61229
> 
> 
> View attachment 61230



can you post the recipe, chicken teriyaki sounds like music to my ears. Is that marinade something you got at the supermarket, really like the pineapple and teriyaki combo.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> can you post the recipe, chicken teriyaki sounds like music to my ears. Is that marinade something you got at the supermarket, really like the pineapple and teriyaki combo.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got some more chicken marinating for tonight. I love this stuff.

ROADSIDE CHICKEN

1 cup white vinegar 
1/2 cup veg oil 
1/4 cup worcestershire sauce 
1 TBS Sea or Kosher salt 
1 TBS white sugar 
1 tsp garlic powder 
1 tsp onion powder 
1 tsp white pepper 
1/2 tsp celery salt 

Mix/shake till well dissolved. I put mine in a old worcestershire bottle with the shaker top. You can marrinate the chicken in the sauce for up to 2-8 hrs before cooking. If so discard marinade and make fresh for the cooking sauce. I apply the sauce every 5 min to both sides and turn every 5-10 min. Apply one final coating 5 min before removing from the grill. You can't put too much sauce on while grilling. It will build up a nice layer of flavors. I use the kettle but i think it would do well on the WSM (Larry used it) with no water pan and a high heat cook. I usally add one small piece of apple wood while grilling also. Hope you like it. Enjoy

EDIT: If you are going to marinate the chicken first, then leave the oil out for the marinade proccess. Make up a fresh batch for basting the chicken with the oil in the sauce.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

No pictures, unless you want pictures of what I couldn't eat. My wife's and my anniversary today. We usually try and go out to a restaurant for dinner, but only take out is available. A friend of ours just bought a small restaurant, so we ordered take out from there. I had chicken cordon bleu, wifey had a full turkey dinner with a sweet potato as one of her sides. Daughter had fried mozzarella sticks and chicken tenders. Only my wife finished her meal (ha ha ha), me and my daughter have enough for lunch tomorrow. Not even sure if I can eat what is leftover in my next meal. The ha ha is because my wife and I are in a friendly competition to see who can lose the most weight. I think I'll have a pound on her tomorrow!


----------



## geek

@ceeaton Happy anniversary Craig!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> No pictures, unless you want pictures of what I couldn't eat. My wife's and my anniversary today. We usually try and go out to a restaurant for dinner, but only take out is available. A friend of ours just bought a small restaurant, so we ordered take out from there. I had chicken cordon bleu, wifey had a full turkey dinner with a sweet potato as one of her sides. Daughter had fried mozzarella sticks and chicken tenders. Only my wife finished her meal (ha ha ha), me and my daughter have enough for lunch tomorrow. Not even sure if I can eat what is leftover in my next meal. The ha ha is because my wife and I are in a friendly competition to see who can lose the most weight. I think I'll have a pound on her tomorrow!



Happy Anniversary! And thanks for the reminder - mine's in a few days!


----------



## ceeaton

Just don't forget the card! I went yesterday to specifically get a card and forgot it. Tried to make one up by hand today, she kept walking in and I had to keep hiding it. Just gave it to her, she's crying (happy cry). Job complete.


----------



## Kraffty

Congrats to you two!
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Did the "Roadside" chicken recipe I posted earlier. This never fails. It's so good. I did some 'real' thighs and some boneless, skinless breasts. Just have to throw the bone-in pieces on earlier. 

Here's the thighs a little more than halfway through: 




And the BSB's on and almost done




Your plate:


----------



## sour_grapes

Rained all damn day, so no BBQ briquettes were harmed in the making of this meal. 

Ho-made bread. (Was a bit worried, as it was a same-day bread AND I overhydrated it a skoosh, but it came out fine). Polenta (blue cheese, sage, sauteed shallots and garlic); frozen then sauteed broccoli rabe (garlic, EVOO, ancho chile); leftover grilled garlic ramps; pastured pork rib chops (dry-brined, pan-seared, herbs de Provence). Washed down with a moderate Cali Zin from WTSO (2018 Mountain Head, Sonoma County).


----------



## GreginND

I've been working on my ramen making skills. Getting the noodles right takes some practice, but I'm getting there. It requires an alkaline noodle that is very low in hydration and difficult to work with. I made a mushroom shoyu broth flavored with sesame. It was quite satisfying.


----------



## sour_grapes

Mouthwatering, Greg!


----------



## ceeaton

Trying to stay somewhat healthy so I can keep dropping a few pounds. My wife and a friend of mine have decided I'm losing it a little too quickly, so my friend just happened to have a really good bleu cheese dressing recipe. Grabbed the ingredients when I was foraging for food this morning at the local Weis Mkt, mixed it up and even the bit I tried left in the container I mixed it in was really, really good! Supposed to sit for at least two hours so I did the lawn (drooling most of the time) to try and give it time for the flavors to incorporate. I guess I'm ruined, even after just two hours I don't think I can spend money on store bought bleu cheese dressing anymore. Very easy recipe, just hope some makes it for tomorrow's lunch, might be history at dinner tonight.

Hearts of lettuce salad, maters and some diced chicken on the side. Cracked up some peppercorns and enjoyed with a glass of water.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> with a glass of water.



ehhhh????? lol


----------



## geek

Craig, I am also looking to drop a couple pounds but JUST in my belly. Since I haven't been going to the gym (just doing minimal workout at home) it seems like things want to be stationary around the tummy, I guess it's the age!!

One way to control weight, reduce carb intake, sugars and anything related to flower (bread, pizza, pasta, etc).


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> One way to control weight, reduce carb intake, sugars and anything related to flower (bread, pizza, pasta, etc).


And Beer... Mr. Modelo.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> And Beer... Mr. Modelo.



LOL..!! I typically don't drink beer, well I rarely buy them but wife likes them, so I help her from time to time.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> my friend just happened to have a really good bleu cheese dressing recipe.



And, ummm, are you going to share the recipe? Or do we have to interrogate you first?


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> And, ummm, are you going to share the recipe? Or do we have to interrogate you first?


I dunno, there might be a run on bleu cheese . You remember what happened with toilet paper.


----------



## ibglowin

Here you go. 









Lettuce Wedges With Blue Cheese Dressing


Get Lettuce Wedges With Blue Cheese Dressing Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com








sour_grapes said:


> And, ummm, are you going to share the recipe? Or do we have to interrogate you first?


----------



## Kraffty

So the lettuce is really just a blu cheese delivery device


----------



## bstnh1

Tough to see any salad through that bleu cheese dressing!


----------



## ceeaton

bstnh1 said:


> Tough to see any salad through that bleu cheese dressing!


Might have to cut back on that, weighed 1 1/2 pounds more this morning, LOL.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> So the lettuce is really just a blu cheese delivery device



And bacon. Don't forget about the bacon.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got a chuck roast that I took out of the freezer on Sunday. Originally, I was going to do a Bolognese style sauce with it, but I changed my mind and am going to make some Barbacoa today. Will give it an hour or so on the Performer with some pecan wood to give it some smoke, then into the DO for a few hours before I shred it up. Pickled onion, avocado (maybe I'll get fancy and make some guac), Cotija cheese will get into the mix. Will do some black beans on the side.


----------



## ceeaton

Mary's little lamb for lunch (said that to my daughter and I think she was about to cry (bad Dad, bad Dad)). Marinated overnight with EVOO, garlic, rosemary and some cracked black pepper. Grilled over charcoal with just a hint of mesquite wood. Served with a much smaller salad today!


----------



## ibglowin

Guess I should have bought two Briskets from Costco last week........











Prime Rib


----------



## geek

WOW...

I came back from Costco just an hour ago and no brisket.... :-(


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> WOW...
> 
> I came back from Costco just an hour ago and no brisket.... :-(


Did they have any Modelo?


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Mary's little lamb for lunch (said that to my daughter and I think she was about to cry (bad Dad, bad Dad)). Marinated overnight with EVOO, garlic, rosemary and some cracked black pepper. Grilled over charcoal with just a hint of mesquite wood. Served with a much smaller salad today!
> 
> View attachment 61370
> 
> [/QUOTE



More Bleu Cheese, eh???


----------



## ceeaton

bstnh1 said:


> More Bleu Cheese, eh???


Heck yeah, going to be a daily ritual from now on, until I'm back up to 200 lbs. Everyone needs some dairy, you know.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Did they have any Modelo?



I’m sure they did, lol


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> I’m sure they did, lol


I'm just razzing you! You know, I'm a captive audience. Guess I'm getting bored. This has become a groundhog day type situation for me, just looked like Bill Murray was having more fun than I am right now.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> WOW...
> 
> I came back from Costco just an hour ago and no brisket.... :-(



None here either. But pretty well stocked on just about everything else.


----------



## geek

I won’t give up and will be there first thing AM because I’d like a brisket for this Memorial Day weekend


----------



## Boatboy24

As I mentioned earlier, I took a chuck roast out of the freezer on Sunday and had intended to do a Bolognese style sauce with it today. Being Taco Tuesday and all, I didn't think that would be appropriate. So I set out in search of Barbacoa recipes. I found this one and decided to run with it (Barbacoa Supreme Recipe). I couldn't bear the thought of browning that poor roast on the stovetop, so I decided to 'Weberize' the recipe. Mixed up a quick rub of kosher salt, fresh ground pepper, cumin, chili powder, garlic powder and oregano and gave it a good rubdown. I then started one basket of lump in the Performer and added a chunk of pecan wood. I then added the chuck on the indirect side. Windy day here, but I was able to keep things around 275 degrees for about an hour with just enough fuel left for a gentle sear at the end. Here's how things have gone so far. 

Rubbed down and ready for some smoke:




At the turn - things moving along well so far.




Almost done! Time for a little sear.




And we're finished with step 1.




While the chuck was on the grill, I made up the sauce. After a short rest, I cubed it up, and put it in the enameled DO along with it's liquid companions. Here it is all ready to go to step 2.




To be continued...


----------



## Boatboy24

Who wants to try it?









Scalloped Potato–crusted Rib Eye Recipe by Tasty


Here's what you need: medium white onion, crimini mushroom, fresh spinach, garlic, salt, pepper, boneless ribeye roast, canola oil, prosciutto, mayonnaise, dried thyme, lemon juice, large russet potatoes, grated parmesan cheese




tasty.co


----------



## ibglowin

If no brisket to be found grab a couple of large chuck roast. They are almost as good and much easier to cook as there is no point/flat issue to worry about. I have done chuck roast a couple times now and was very happy with the outcome and especially the shorter cook time. Cook low and slow and wrap at 165 until 200 take off and rest. They will be melt in your mouth tender.






geek said:


> I won’t give up and will be there first thing AM because I’d like a brisket for this Memorial Day weekend


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> If no brisket to be found grab a couple of large chuck roast. They are almost as good and much easier to cook as there is no point/flat issue to worry about. I have done chuck roast a couple times now and was very happy with the outcome and especially the shorter cook time. Cook low and slow and wrap at 165 until 200 take off and rest. They will be melt in your mouth tender.
> 
> View attachment 61386



That looks good, need to give that a try, although I’m not sure I’ve seen those at Costco land


----------



## ibglowin

Meanwhile somewhere in the Southwest.........


----------



## ibglowin

Might have to ask a meat guy behind the glass.....






geek said:


> That looks good, need to give that a try, although I’m not sure I’ve seen those at Costco land


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Who wants to try it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scalloped Potato–crusted Rib Eye Recipe by Tasty
> 
> 
> Here's what you need: medium white onion, crimini mushroom, fresh spinach, garlic, salt, pepper, boneless ribeye roast, canola oil, prosciutto, mayonnaise, dried thyme, lemon juice, large russet potatoes, grated parmesan cheese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tasty.co



OMG! That looks insanely delicious -- but mostly just insane!

I imagine the prosciutto costs as much as the ribeye.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> OMG! That looks insanely delicious -- but mostly just insane!
> 
> I imagine the prosciutto costs as much as the ribeye.


More at my store.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Might have to ask a meat guy behind the glass.....
> 
> View attachment 61388



I'm making one more trip in the morning and if no brisket I'm getting a chuck roast for sure.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> I'm making one more trip in the morning and if no brisket I'm getting a chuck roast for sure.


Eye round roasts turn out pretty good on the Weber too. Just put in a foil pan, like a lasagna sized pan with holes poked through using a knife for the juices to drain off. Do to desired doneness and wrap for 10 minutes, slice and gorge.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Might have to ask a meat guy behind the glass.....
> 
> View attachment 61388



$5.49/lb for Chuck Roast!!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, minimal finishing pics, but here they are. 

Shredded and supposed to be back in the oven for 30 minutes. Seemed a tad dry to me, so I added a few splashes of chicken stock. 




Finished and on your plate with pickled jalapeños and onions, along with some Cotija cheese and cilantro. 8 enthusiastic thumbs up from this family of four. A great combo of flavors.


----------



## ibglowin

Not my pic, just grabbed it off the internets. That pic was in 2016 as well. Costco is proud of their beef. Its good but you pay for it. The Prime Brisket is the only bargain in the meat department really.



Boatboy24 said:


> $5.49/lb for Chuck Roast!!!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Did the "Roadside" chicken recipe I posted earlier. This never fails. It's so good. I did some 'real' thighs and some boneless, skinless breasts. Just have to throw the bone-in pieces on earlier.
> 
> Here's the thighs a little more than halfway through:
> 
> View attachment 61304
> 
> 
> And the BSB's on and almost done
> 
> View attachment 61305
> 
> 
> Your plate:
> 
> View attachment 61306




Looked and sounded really good, so I decided to give it a go on your high recommendation. As I was contemplating this recipe, I realized it was basically an American version of Filipino adobo chicken. I made minimal changes. I used apple cider vinegar, and I added 2 birdseye chilies to the marinade. I also started the marinade tonight, so significantly longer than your recipe. I look forward to grilling in decent weather tomorrow for a change!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Looked and sounded really good, so I decided to give it a go on your high recommendation. As I was contemplating this recipe, I realized it was basically an American version of Filipino adobo chicken. I made minimal changes. I used apple cider vinegar, and I added 2 birdseye chilies to the marinade. I also started the marinade tonight, so significantly longer than your recipe. I look forward to grilling in decent weather tomorrow for a change!



If you're cooking directly over the flames, watch the flare ups! I usually go indirect, but it can be fun direct - one of those 'stand by the grill for 30-40 minutes and have a beer or two while you cook', cooks.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> Guess I should have bought two Briskets from Costco last week........
> 
> View attachment 61375
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61376
> 
> 
> View attachment 61377
> 
> 
> Prime Rib
> 
> View attachment 61378


There is always a bank loan. Interest rates are down.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> $5.49/lb for Chuck Roast!!!!!



Is that cheap or?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Is that cheap or?



Apparently, it is. I just went back to look at the Wegman's website and it's almost $10/lb.  Wegman's beef is notoriously expensive, but that's ridiculous. I forgot a couple things yesterday and need to go back today - I'll check in-store. Brisket was only $5.99/lb, which is also outrageous, but not as crazy as the Chuck.


----------



## ibglowin

Around here they would put them on sale (BC) for about $2.99lb in the family pack or a BOGO sale. If not on sale more like $5.99. I like to use them as the beef part of my sausage grind but Brisket is also a very good option and if I can snag one for $3lb I will get one and toss in the freezer for later. I am down to maybe 8 packages of sausage in the freezer.



geek said:


> Is that cheap or?


----------



## geek

Need to get something for memorial day, heading to Costco land soon....lol


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I am down to maybe 8 packages of sausage in the freezer.


Oh the horror! 

That's a good idea, I have some venison and pork fat in the freezer and some natural casings I've got to use up. Hmmm, if I wasn't so busy at work, LOL.


----------



## geek

Brisket price is up at Costco, they have a few pieces, took the smallest at 15.5lbs.
$5.19/lb

Flat alone choice is up to $8.39/lb


----------



## geek

Chuck roast going for $6.49/lb


----------



## ibglowin

Those are some big ask briskets! 



geek said:


> Brisket price is up at Costco, they have a few pieces, took the smallest at 15.5lbs.
> $5.19/lb
> 
> Flat alone choice is up to $8.39/lb


----------



## ibglowin

When you factor in the fat loss from trimming your brisket vs no trimming needed for the chuck the chuck roast may actually be the cheaper meat per pound.



geek said:


> Chuck roast going for $6.49/lb


----------



## ibglowin

Started out with this......






ceeaton said:


> Oh the horror!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Those are some big ask briskets!



They were 17lbs and 19lbs, smallest was the 15.5lbs I got, for almost $100...!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Early bird gets the......... Brisket for $2.99lb! Only Choice but hey couldn't pass up that price.


----------



## geek

I should’ve stopped at restaurant depot next to Costco, I cooked a brisket that I bought from them last year and it came out great even it was choice.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I should’ve stopped at restaurant depot next to Costco, I cooked a brisket that I bought from them last year and it came out great even it was choice.



Hmm. We have a Restaurant Depot about a mile from the house. Normally, you need a Federal Tax ID to have a membership there, but I've heard rumors that they've suspended that requirement during this little crisis of ours.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Hmm. We have a Restaurant Depot about a mile from the house. Normally, you need a Federal Tax ID to have a membership there, but I've heard rumors that they've suspended that requirement during this little crisis of ours.



I don't have a membership but could use a friend's... lol


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I don't have a membership but could use a friend's... lol


----------



## Boatboy24

A little cheaper than the price shown online, but the chuck at Weg's is still super expensive. Tri Tip was $14.29/lb!  A somewhat reasonable bone-in rib roast was $15.99/lb. And whole packer brisket still $5.99 - which is still puzzling to me as I've never once seen a whole brisket at Wegman's until last week.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Hmm. We have a Restaurant Depot about a mile from the house. Normally, you need a Federal Tax ID to have a membership there, but I've heard rumors that they've suspended that requirement during this little crisis of ours.



You can always borrow mine if you needed.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> A little cheaper than the price shown online, but the chuck at Weg's is still super expensive. Tri Tip was $14.29/lb!  A somewhat reasonable bone-in rib roast was $15.99/lb. And whole packer brisket still $5.99 - which is still puzzling to me as I've never once seen a whole brisket at Wegman's until last week.


Just got the weekly mailer from Giant today, ribeye steaks "on sale" for $14.99/lb. Aren't they usually $11.99 regular price and $7.99 or $8.99 on sale? Reason I haven't been visiting Giant as of late.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Just got the weekly mailer from Giant today, ribeye steaks "on sale" for $14.99/lb. Aren't they usually $11.99 regular price and $7.99 or $8.99 on sale? Reason I haven't been visiting Giant as of late.



I'll have to double check, but I could have sworn our Giant is doing one of their crazy $4.99/lb NY Strip Roast sales, and I thought Ribeye roasts were a pretty good deal too.

Still waiting for the Lowes and Home Depot Memorial Day charcoal sale to show. Normally, they have twin 20lb bags for ten bucks, which is 50% off.


----------



## ceeaton

Nice to be able to make a nice grilled meal since I'm stuck at home. Could have never pulled this one off if I was working, don't get home early enough before dinner to complete the cook. Didn't find a brisket when foraging for food after "work" today, but found a nice beef back rib chunk for $4.99/lb. Rubbed with a basic bbq rub (Steven Raichlen's version), sat it for 1/2 an hour and got the charcoal snake going. Added a hunk of mesquite for an hour of the cook. Temps dropped pretty fast (started at 230 deg for the smoking phase) and noticed when I opened the kettle grill to extract the hunk of wood that my snake had a gap in it. Fixed the gap, added some unlit charcoal to what was going and it shot up to 295 pretty quickly. Wrapped in foil after another hour and a half. Brought in for a rest 30 minutes before eating. Took about 4 hours total cook time. Did it at the higher temps because the Weber site suggested it. Was very tender, was worried it wasn't low and slow enough.

Served with fried red skinned potatoes and a freshly made salad w/bleu cheese dressing, and, and, and bacon. Yum!


----------



## geek

Just empanadas, some with ground beef, others with mozzarella cheese.


----------



## ibglowin

Paying for the sins of last weekend or perhaps a down payment on this weekends.......


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Paying for the sins of last weekend or perhaps a down payment on this weekends.......


Looks a little too healthy for dinner, where's the fat?

Or did you slather it in bleu cheese dressing after the picture?


----------



## sour_grapes

I may finally be getting the hang of the bread thing. I feared this last attempt was going to be WAAAY too "rustic," but I can live with this. Dinner was the home-baked bread, leftover braised kale (EVOO, onions), grilled asparagus (EVOO, Za'atar), grilled potato slices (Montreal steak seasoning), grilled mushroom caps (soy, EVOO), and Jim's (@Boatboy24 's) recipe of Roadside chicken thighs (grilled, natch). Washed down with the rando Pinot Gris referenced in the other thread.


----------



## Yooper🍷

Have been using my brisket rub on chuck roast, wrapping in cling wrap and overnight in refrigerator, then smoke it on my offset smoker. I like it just as much as brisket.


----------



## Kraffty

A little left over pot roast from Sunday Night dinner shredded and seasoned and turned into taquitos. Kind of like that bleu cheese salad, Guacamole and Sour Cream delivery device.


Mike


----------



## geek

Thanks @Boatboy24 for the marinade recipe site.

Steak skirts for later on the grill, I think you said direct hot and fast...


----------



## Kraffty

Varis, I can almost smell that as it hits the grill! Look great


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Thanks @Boatboy24 for the marinade recipe site.
> 
> Beak skirts for later on the grill, I think you said direct hot and fast...
> 
> View attachment 61457




Not sure where you got that recipe, but it sure looks good. Like Mike, I can almost smell it.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Not sure where you got that recipe, but it sure looks good. Like Mike, I can almost smell it.











Carne Asada


Get Carne Asada Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## geek

Kids didn’t like this type of meat that much, too chewy.


----------



## Boatboy24

What about the flavor?

There are two kinds of skirt - outside and inside. One is better than the other, and I can never remember which is which.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> What about the flavor?
> 
> There are two kinds of skirt - outside and inside. One is better than the other, and I can never remember which is which.



Flavor was good.
This was inside skirt I think, my son said it was like a gum to chew


----------



## geek

@ibglowin you mentioned pellet grills = no bark and no smoke ring?

Check this dude:


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> @ibglowin you mentioned pellet grills = no bark and no smoke ring?
> 
> Check this dude:




$3.99 CAB Brisket.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Flavor was good.
> This was inside skirt I think, my son said it was like a gum to chew



After cooking, slice it THIN across the grain!


----------



## geek

Folks, the charcoal (Kingsford professional brikets) is on coupon now at Costco, $6 off for the 2-bag pack. Each bag has 18lbs.
Price is $20.99 minus $6, so $15 plus tax.

I wonder if cheaper that the sale @Boatboy24 mentioned that usually happens Memorial Day weekend at Home Depot?


----------



## geek

Also wonder if this Costco one is different or better than the Kingsford at Lowes or HD?


----------



## ceeaton

The Professional burns hotter and not as long in my experience. So if I use it and use the snake method in the kettle grill I make a longer thinner snake. Easy to maintain temps in the wind I'll say. Less ash went you're done as well.


----------



## geek

Good to know.


----------



## geek

Anyone has the "Slow N Sear" basket I see some people saying the charcoal lasts MUCH longer and you use less?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Folks, the charcoal (Kingsford professional brikets) is on coupon now at Costco, $6 off for the 2-bag pack. Each bag has 18lbs.
> Price is $20.99 minus $6, so $15 plus tax.
> 
> I wonder if cheaper that the sale @Boatboy24 mentioned that usually happens Memorial Day weekend at Home Depot?View attachment 61488



This is a slightly better price per pound than the HD and Lowe's deal. And this product is generally viewed as better than the 'regular' Kingsford. Better, cleaner burn and less ash.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> This is a slightly better price per pound than the HD and Lowe's deal. And this product is generally viewed as better than the 'regular' Kingsford. Better, cleaner burn and less ash.



You know, like everyone says, everything sold at Costco is better


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night!

GF for my Son, using a GF flour from Italy, he loves the crust (plus I can make a crust for about $2 (normal store bought is $5-$8)).




Girls pizza - high gluten flour dough - KA Sir Lancelot - 14%+ gluten content - 475F convection oven.




Mine, all mine! Anchovy, onion and thick sliced mozzarella cheese - 525F convection oven.




Yum!


----------



## ibglowin

Starting the weekend off right. Standing Rib Roast on the Kamado over charcoal base and pecan.........


----------



## Kraffty

Peaked way too early mike, how do you improve over the 3 dayer?
mike


----------



## ibglowin

I am thinking it's all down hill from here! 



Kraffty said:


> Peaked way too early mike, how do you improve over the 3 dayer?
> mike


----------



## GreginND

I'm still honing my ramen skills. Every batch of noodles gets better with the flavor and texture. This soup was made with a deeply flavored mushroom broth. The ramen tare seasoning added to the broth was Korean red pepper paste (gochujang), soy sauce, and a drop of rice vinegar. The flavoring oil was toasted sesame oil. I topped it with slightly sautéed cabbage and carrots, some green onions and cilantro. YUM! Just the perfect spice level and satisfying flavor.

FYI - for those who are interested, constructing a ramen bowl has several components:

1. The alkaline noodles
2. The soup broth - usually pork or chicken based, but mine is vegetarian.
3. The Tare - a spoonful of concentrated flavoring made of different things. Usually quite salty to season the soup, full of concentrated umami flavors. Shoyu ramen has a tare with several different soy sauces. Miso ramen would be flavored with miso. etc. etc. Ramen is usually not too acidic, so if any, only a slight splash of vinegar is typically used.
4. The aromatic oil. I used sesame oil but there are a variety of options. Oil made from fried shallots or onions, chili oil, etc. 
5. The toppings. Traditional ramen usually has some kind of veg, some type of sliced pork, mushrooms, even sweet corn.

The bowl is prepared by putting a spoon of the Tare in the bottom of the bowl followed by a bit of the aromatic oil. The hot broth is added. The noodles are cooked in water, drained and added to the bowl. The toppings are placed on top and any garnishes are then added.


----------



## ibglowin

I wonder how long before the BBQ places raise their prices even higher due to the cost of beef and pork?


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I wonder how long before the BBQ places raise their prices even higher due to the cost of beef and pork?


Do you think they'd let me order a kids portion of the brisket? I am on a diet and am a kid at heart?


----------



## ibglowin

I wonder if the kids sized sandwich is 1/2 the size of the "adult" sandwich? Its half the price. Wonder if they check ID to see if your really under 12........

I saw the price for a full rack of ribs.......... That's crazy and I don't think they cook all their meats for 14 hours. Especially not the ribs!


----------



## ceeaton

Made a loaf of light wheat bread for my youngest daughter. One cup of whole wheat flour, a little more than two cups of high gluten flour. Once in pan only a 30 minute rise and then 350 for 50 minutes until internal temp hit 200. I didn't add steroids if you are wondering.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Made a loaf of light wheat bread for my youngest daughter. One cup of whole wheat flour, a little more than two cups of high gluten flour. Once in pan only a 30 minute rise and then 350 for 50 minutes until internal temp hit 200. I didn't add steroids if you are wondering.



I think I found your bread, Craig. Compare:

View attachment 61539


----------



## geek

LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Made a loaf of light wheat bread for my youngest daughter. One cup of whole wheat flour, a little more than two cups of high gluten flour. Once in pan only a 30 minute rise and then 350 for 50 minutes until internal temp hit 200. I didn't add steroids if you are wondering.
> 
> View attachment 61538
> 
> 
> View attachment 61539




Did you add a little blue pill? That's quite a rise!


----------



## Boatboy24

It's 80 and sunny here. I thought it was going to be a stormy afternoon, but it appears the odds of that have dropped to near zero. The family wanted to make dinner for me, so when deciding what to have yesterday, I wanted to plan something that was 1) relatively simple, but good and 2) could be made indoors. Had I known, I'd have told them to pick another day and I would have grilled skirt steak. Oh well. Like pizza, Chicken Parm is always good. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## ceeaton

Spatchcocked a chicken (was like $0.83 a pound, couldn't resist) for dinner tonight. Rubbed with a Weber garlic herb rub we used the other day on turkey tenderloins. Was running out of time to get it done by 6 pm, so put the baskets together and direct cooked it for the last 15 minutes. Very tender and had a nice smokey, garlicy flavor. Can't wait for the leftovers tomorrow! Served with a green beans for the others, I had a hearts of lettuce salad with, now wait, bleu cheese dressing and a small baked russet potato with....bleu cheese dressing.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Spatchcocked a chicken (was like $0.83 a pound, couldn't resist) for dinner tonight. Rubbed with a Weber garlic herb rub we used the other day on turkey tenderloins. Was running out of time to get it done by 6 pm, so put the baskets together and direct cooked it for the last 15 minutes. Very tender and had a nice smokey, garlicy flavor. Can't wait for the leftovers tomorrow! Served with a green beans for the others, I had a hearts of lettuce salad with, now wait, bleu cheese dressing and a small baked russet potato with....bleu cheese dressing.
> 
> View attachment 61556



Almost what they call "Pollo al carbon" in the DR.
Looks yummy..!!


----------



## GreginND

Pizza tonight. First firing of my propane Pizza Que oven this year. It worked like a champ.


----------



## Kraffty

Getting ready to grill a T-bone but first some Guac and chips AND we had about 1/2 gal of Sangria from last weekend that Lori decided to make a smoothie out of and what a great idea. This will probably be a go to drink for summer patio gatherings! Sangria Slurppys or Sangria Smoothies.... 


Mike


----------



## Kraffty

... and steak and a new southwest pasta salad. Salad could use some tweaks but not bad at all


Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Getting ready to grill a T-bone but first some Guac and chips AND we had about 1/2 gal of Sangria from last weekend that Lori decided to make a smoothie out of and what a great idea. This will probably be a go to drink for summer patio gatherings! Sangria Slurppys or Sangria Smoothies....
> View attachment 61566
> 
> Mike



Was it as simple as throwing the Sangria in the freezer, or something a little more involved. Love the idea!


----------



## Kraffty

Ice cubes and wine in a blender. Our sangria is pretty stout, brandy, Grand Marnier (instead of triple sec) added so it stood up just fine with the ice blended in. I also floated about a teaspoon of the Grand Marnier on top just for the aroma.

Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, I apologize in advance. I am going to overshare on pix.

I made some _sourfaux_ bread. That is a cheat I learned where you add vinegar to bread that is made with standard bread yeast. Still not quite enough vinegar, but I was pleased with the loaf!
Next, we started getting our CSA deliveries, and I was delighted to see the veggies. A nice few bunches of spinach! Sauteed them with LOTS of garlic and EVOO, with black pepper and lemon juice. We also had mushroom risotto, topped by chives from the garden. Leftover grilled artichoke, and two thick pork chops from pasture-raised swine (dry-brined, fennel powder, and marjoram). And a salad of new CSA lettuce, mushrooms, and radish, with a simple ho-made vinaigrette. All washed down with the 2017 Syrah from grapes (Horse Heaven Hills).


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> I made some _sourfaux_ bread. That is a cheat I learned where you add vinegar to bread that is made with standard bread yeast. Still not quite enough vinegar, but I was pleased with the loaf!



Paul, that is one beautiful loaf of bread. And you're killing me with the artichokes! I just checked two days ago and they were $3.99 each.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Paul, that is one beautiful loaf of bread. And you're killing me with the artichokes! I just checked two days ago and they were $3.99 each.



Thanks!
Yeah, that is too steep. Mine were $1.99.


----------



## geek

Paul IS the artichoke man


----------



## geek

I plan to cook a chuck roast tomorrow, need to get some wood chunks/chips, thinking about Hickory?


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> I plan to cook a chuck roast tomorrow, need to get some wood chunks/chips, thinking about Hickory?


Yum! Or possibly mesquite which pairs with beef really well.

Edit: Oh, and pecan is heavenly!


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Yum! Or possibly mesquite which pairs with beef really well.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and pecan is heavenly!



10-4


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I plan to cook a chuck roast tomorrow...



Did you win the lottery or something?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Did you win the lottery or something?



feels like it, doesn't it? lol

I only paid like $24


----------



## geek

Note, some artichokes in there @sour_grapes 
Good veggies and a piece of salmon, some mashed potatoes too.


----------



## geek

It’s not going to be a long day for sure, especially with the small piece of chuck.
Tried protecting it on the side of the bigger piece but it’s so small that I’m going to watch closely


----------



## ceeaton

When I do an eye round roast, I put it in a foil lasagna pans with a couple of holes in the bottom for fat drainage. I get them at BJs, they are 30 for about $6. The sides of the pan will protect the meat and even out the heat. You could also lower that temp to 225 to extend your cook if you want it to slow down a bit. If you have to wrap in foil (to keep moist) with the shiny side pointing outward, it will reflect some of the heat.


----------



## geek

Oh man, you just reminded me that u forgot to place the foil pan under the chuck roast I’m cooking today. Oh well, next time.


----------



## geek

I was looking to wrap the roast around 165F but both pieces have been lurking in the low 150F for some time now....
I guess I'm wrapping soon..


----------



## ceeaton

Varis, I want to grow up to be like you, so I'm drinking Modelo and just bought a $6.49 (outrageous) a pound small chuck roast (paid around $18 but I wanted to grill some beef). Pounded with a meat mallet and added some kosher salt, slightly cracked peppercorns and a little red wine. Plan on a slower indirect cook to about 140*F later today. Wifey will make some GF mac'n'cheese and a salad Whipping up a batch of bleu cheese dressing in a moment, once I finish my beer.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Varis, I want to grow up to be like you, so I'm drinking Modelo and just bought a $6.49 (outrageous) a pound small chuck roast (paid around $18 but I wanted to grill some beef). Pounded with a meat mallet and added some kosher salt, slightly cracked peppercorns and a little red wine. Plan on a slower indirect cook to about 140*F later today. Wifey will make some GF mac'n'cheese and a salad Whipping up a batch of bleu cheese dressing in a moment, once I finish my beer.



yep, meat prices went up, even at Costco I paid like $5.49/lb for the chuck roast.

Salud/cheers to the Modelo


----------



## geek




----------



## Kraffty

@geek looks awesome once again, I've been meaning to ask though, it always looks like you're feeding the entire block, how large is your brood?
Mike


----------



## geek

Kraffty said:


> @geek looks awesome once again, I've been meaning to ask though, it always looks like you're feeding the entire block, how large is your brood?
> Mike



Mike, we are 5 but today we have a couple friends that came over to spend some time.


----------



## ceeaton

Was over earlier trying to show my brother how to site in his new pellet gun. Started the charcoal a bit late, but still managed a 10 minute rest and dinner by 6:30 (we aim for 6). Wifey made up a batch of GF mac and cheese and a salad. Though I hit 150 on some thinner parts of the roast, still was able to find most pieces with a bit of pink color to them, so I didn't totally overdo it. Very tender and my son still at home said it was better than the London broil type meat I usually make.


----------



## Boatboy24

Cleaning out the fridge a bit. Barbacoa and chicken nachos.


----------



## ceeaton

Dessert! My daughters smore. I don't fancy them, would rather have two or three beers (about the same calorie wise). Beautiful evening, got the fire pit going, don't want to go to bed to wake up at 4:30 am. Heck, they can't see if my eyes are bloodshot, I'm working at home. 

Wifey was toasting a marshmellow all wrong on the fire, I commented and she pointed the stick (which was rather long) at me and said where she would place it when she caught up to me. Marital bliss at its best.


----------



## sour_grapes

Only one pic this time!  

If you pay attention, you may discern a theme here. To cap off the long weekend, we enjoyed: leftover sauteed spinach (EVOO, garlic, lemon); Romanesco broccoli (steamed then roasted, with EVOO, then sauced with capers, butter, lemon, and garlic); leftover grilled garlic scapes; pinto beans (garlic, rosemary, thyme, EVOO); sauteed 'shrooms and onions (garlic, thyme); and leftover fried pork chops (fennel, marjoram and sadly, no Vitamin G).


----------



## crushday

@sour_grapes Gourmet!


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Only one pic this time!
> 
> If you pay attention, you may discern a theme here. To cap off the long weekend, we enjoyed: leftover sauteed spinach (EVOO, garlic, lemon); Romanesco broccoli (steamed then roasted, with EVOO, then sauced with capers, butter, lemon, and garlic); leftover grilled garlic scapes; pinto beans (garlic, rosemary, thyme, EVOO); sauteed 'shrooms and onions (garlic, thyme); and leftover fried pork chops (fennel, marjoram and sadly, no Vitamin G).
> 
> View attachment 61626


Looks delish!! Lots of garlic and beans in that array, smells like trouble..............LOL!


----------



## GreginND

For the last four months we have been building a new kitchen at our winery. We gutted the old farmhouse kitchen in our 120 year old building and put in all washable surfaces and commercial stainless steel appliances, tables and shelves. I have to say, I LOVE cooking in a kitchen that I can keep clean and sanitary! Over this past weekend I made several different dishes in the new space. I'm still honing my Ramen skills, so a bowl of spicy mushroom shoyu ramen with Korean chili paste hit the spot. We did pizzas on another night. We had our employees over to show them the new space and treat them to some food so I made some green and red enchiladas. We are a little worried about our limited opening of the winery next weekend, but at least we can now provide something better to eat than packaged cheese and crackers.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pretzel dogs for lunch. Definitely doing these again!


----------



## ibglowin

Wow. Fantastic space. Well done!



GreginND said:


> For the last four months we have been building a new kitchen at our winery. We gutted the old farmhouse kitchen in our 120 year old building and put in all washable surfaces and commercial stainless steel appliances, tables and shelves. I have to say, I LOVE cooking in a kitchen that I can keep clean and sanitary! Over this past weekend I made several different dishes in the new space. I'm still honing my Ramen skills, so a bowl of spicy mushroom shoyu ramen with Korean chili paste hit the spot. We did pizzas on another night. We had our employees over to show them the new space and treat them to some food so I made some green and red enchiladas. We are a little worried about our limited opening of the winery next weekend, but at least we can now provide something better to eat than packaged cheese and crackers.
> 
> View attachment 61633
> View attachment 61634
> View attachment 61635
> View attachment 61636
> View attachment 61637
> View attachment 61638
> View attachment 61639


----------



## ibglowin

Looks good. There is an "easy button" for that! Schwan's






Boatboy24 said:


> Pretzel dogs for lunch. Definitely doing these again!
> 
> View attachment 61640
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61641
> View attachment 61642


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Looks good. There is an "easy button" for that! Schwan's
> 
> View attachment 61644



I hit the 'semi-easy' button. Used a Pilsbury pizza crust and just cut it into strips to wrap the dogs. Then a 30 second soak in some baking soda infused, boiling water and into the oven for 10 minutes.


----------



## ceeaton

I've been hitting this easy button a little too much lately. I guess it's easy to hit. Chicken fajitas for dinner. Noticed it was 5:20 and hadn't started the charcoal yet, quickly did that with a handful of hickory chunks and threw the chicken breasts on (at least they haven't gone up in price). Did indirect for a few minutes then hit the spurs so we could eat before 7 pm (actually sat to eat at 6:35). I just added a bit of sour cream to my wrap and it was fantastic, looking forward to a wrap for breakfast (the breakfast of champions).


----------



## ceeaton

Had some charcoal left over, so heated up the pizza stone in the gas grill slowly, then put it on the Weber kettle grill to make some pretzels. Alas, not hot enough, moved over to the convection oven at 475 and finished them off. My youngest daughter's bday is in a few days, so need to practice. Imagining this will work well when I get my Kettlepizza addition for the kettle grill, just couldn't resist trying before I got it. She has eaten the top row of them (four I believe) so I think they are pretty good.


----------



## ibglowin

Saw a pic from Costco somebody posted with the actual price for the Kingsford charcoal that is on sale.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Saw a pic from Costco somebody posted with the actual price for the Kingsford charcoal that is on sale.
> 
> View attachment 61658



yes, that's right. I bought it in the weekend and that is what I paid.


----------



## sour_grapes

At my local grocery store (owned by Krogers), the sale worked out to close to the same, 44 cents/lb for me compared to 42 cents/lb for Costco. But mine was "regular" Kingsford.


----------



## ceeaton

That's a good price for the professional version. I think Lowes used to have it for $9.99 for two 20 lb bags over the summer holidays for the regular version.


----------



## ceeaton

Another easy button dinner. Some ham steaks that were approaching best by date and some kielbasa. Hot dogs for youngest daughter will eventually be added. Thought that maybe some of @geek's family members might stop by...


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Another easy button dinner. Some ham steaks that were approaching best by date and some kielbasa. Hot dogs for youngest daughter will eventually be added. Thought that maybe some of @geek's family members might stop by...
> 
> View attachment 61670



We didn't get the memo, have to wait for the country to be fully open


----------



## ceeaton

Easy button once again. Turkey cutlets with salt and pepper on the grill, diced and then added it to a mixture of onion, shaker peppers, broccoli and sweet peppers, sauteed in olive oil and some chicken stock, added some store bought pesto and dinner was served. Added to some pasta and it was a one bowl meal. Like I said, easy button.

No pictures, it was gone before I thought of taking a picture.


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, I didn't take pics either, and wasn't going to post as a result, but Craig encouraged me.

I made ho-made sour_faux_ bread (but didn't turn out so well). Baked sweet potatoes; frozen broccoli rabe (lots of EVOO and garlic again); roasted romanesco broccoli (lemon/butter/caper/garlic sauce); and roasted Cafe Zuni chicken (salt, pepper, garlic, thyme, paprika). 

Side note: The bag for the frozen broccoli rabe had big letters to say "Non-GMO!" Umm, yeah, 'cause you just _know_ Big Ag is scheming to dominate the lucrative broccoli rabe commodity market with GMO broccoli rabe!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Side note: The bag for the frozen broccoli rabe had big letters to say "Non-GMO!" Umm, yeah, 'cause you just _know_ Big Ag is scheming to dominate the lucrative broccoli rabe commodity market with GMO broccoli rabe!



I wouldn't put it past 'em.


----------



## ceeaton

Got the KettlePizza insert today via UPS. Had a break in the lines of storms so I fired it up and gave it a try. I have a round steel coming next Tuesday, so I used the pan that came with the kit and a deep dish steel pan I've had for years (thanks Mom, it's at least 35 years old and well used). First pizza (pictured) was started at around 625*F, dropped when I initially put the pan in but rose back to about 610 as it cooked. 8 minutes, raised it up to get the toppings done. Crust was the best I can remember and my wife agreed (thought it rivaled a pizzeria bought pizza). Second one saw the temps drop quickly, this thing eats a lot of fuel. Only used a 7/8 full chimney of charcoal and 4 nice chunks of hickory. Will have to use more and have things ready to go as soon as I hit a high enough temperature. For a first try I'm pleased, but of course I need to experiment more (have enlisted the neighbors to sample my experiments so the family doesn't get too sick of pizza).


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks good, Craig! Looking forward to more of your 'experiments'. We've got a few days of good weather coming up and I think the family is tiring of the usual fare. A good reason to break out my KP. May have to run out in search of 'good' flour in the morning.


----------



## Kraffty

That really looks good! Nice job.


----------



## cmason1957

This is a final picture. I should have taken a before. Started with a threr pound Chuck roast and about a pound piece of brisket. These were both from the quarter of a beer my wife and I got last year, they were getting nearly part prime. Anyway, in the smoker for about 7 hours, until the Chuck roast reached 190 F. Chunked up and added some BBQ Sauce, on the gas grill at as high as I could get it 550 F until the sauce thickened, stirring every 10 minutes. Final burnt ends picture.


----------



## GreginND

Mexican lasagna? Layered enchilada bake? I don’t know what to call it other than delicious. All vegan, fully satisfying. Layered with tortillas, potatoes and black beans.


----------



## vineyarddog

GreginND said:


> Mexican lasagna? Layered enchilada bake? I don’t know what to call it other than delicious. All vegan, fully satisfying. Layered with tortillas, potatoes and black beans.


Do you have the recipe or link to that Mexican lasagna? I‘m also vegan and that looks delicious!


----------



## sour_grapes

More CSA goodies! Salad of fresh arugula, radishes, and mushrooms, all from CSA, with ho-made dressing of EVOO, fresh lemon juice, mustard, and minced garlic scapes. Dinner had orzo cooked risotto-style (smoked paprika); sauteed beet "noodles" with garlic and sesame oil; cold, sliced chicken breast leftover from our Cafe Zuni chicken the other day, and the star of the show, fresh CSA spinach sauteed with onions, mushrooms, garlic, and served with lots of EVOO, black pepper, and fresh lemon juice. All washed down with a simple-but-satisfying Bogle Chard.


----------



## geek

Shrimp, salad, a bit of pasta and white rice.


----------



## ceeaton

Cooked a 5.25 lb Perdue roaster chicken @ 225 for about 4 hours. Used some apple wood on the Weber bullet (our dinner). Also talked my neighbor into accepting a couple of pizzas so I could experiment more with the KettlePizza insert on my Weber kettle grill. Put a base of unlit briquettes and topped with 3/4 of a chimney of lump charcoal. Put a small mesquite log on top and it quickly reached 700+ degrees. Cooked them two pizzas, the first took 4 minutes (unbelievable). Held 675 for the second one and is still around 500 now, so if I threw on some more fuel I could cook a few more (thinking summer gatherings here). Serving the chicken with some hash browns my wife is cooking up and I'm guessing a salad (she's in charge of side dishes). 

I like Saturdays!


----------



## Boatboy24

@ceeaton You just had pizza boxes laying around?
Those pies look fantastic!!!!


----------



## ceeaton

Restaurant Supply store. Got a wooden handled peel for $23 (48" handle) and 50 boxes (16 inchers) for $12. That is a dangerous store for sure. Oh and a pound of instant yeast for $3.99, and I'm not even a member (would be much cheaper if I paid the $50 for the membership).


----------



## geek

That chicken looks awesome, or I should say yummy.


----------



## ceeaton

It was actually incredibly juicy. I basted it the last hour with a butter/vinegar/brown sugar and pepper concoction. After cutting into it I had to clean my glasses from the juices hitting me in the face. The apple wood flavor was very good as well.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> It was actually incredibly juicy. I basted it the last hour with a butter/vinegar/brown sugar and pepper concoction. After cutting into it I had to clean my glasses from the juices hitting me in the face. The apple wood flavor was very good as well.



I never cooked a whole chicken on the Weber, maybe my next project lol
How do you season it?


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> I never cooked a whole chicken on the Weber, maybe my next project lol
> How do you season it?


Just used some salt, pepper and smoked paprika. Then after a few hours basted it for giggles (and it worked).


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight's fare continued the CSA theme: Salad (by Mrs. S_G) with arugula, radishes, radish greens, avocado, olives, preserved lemons and ho-made dressing; grilled corn-off-the-cob (butter, cumin, garlic scapes); grilled CSA asparagus; and that, my friends, is my first-ever Impossible Burger (after a couple of bites). Pretty darn good, really! It was just _a tetch_ off in some unspecified ways, but pretty much just like any other burger you've had. Desert was grilled peaches with heavy cream. All washed down with a WE Eclipse Nebbiolo.


----------



## sour_grapes

Aaaaah...


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Aaaaah...
> 
> View attachment 61878



Is that your dinner today Paul?


----------



## ceeaton

The dinner of Champions!


----------



## sour_grapes

Don't be silly! I need more hearty sustenance than that! So right now I am enjoying a full-bodied Belgian-style ale (Sprecher Abbey Triple, 8.4% ABV). It is practically a meal in itself!

Later, there might be some flesh of a steer heated over burning charcoal, along with shaved asparagus, maybe some roasted tubers, and perhaps some other victuals if I play my cards right!


----------



## crushday

Fajita feast!


----------



## ibglowin

Waygu Hatch Green Chile Cheeseburger..... A meal in itself!


----------



## sour_grapes

Thankfully, Varis urged me to eat more food than the beer and wine I showed earlier. I decided on a grilled grass-fed ribeye, and grilled potatoes, along with some sauteed-then-braised Swiss chard. Mrs. S-G pitched in a salad of shaved, farm-fresh asparagus (EVOO, lemon juice, chives, parmigiano-reggiano).


----------



## Boatboy24

Those potatoes look fabulous, Paul. These last few months, we've rediscovered the humble potato. The kids, who previously wouldn't touch them unless it was French Fries or Tots, now request them and I'm on the lookout for different presentations.


----------



## geek

Great looking dish Paul


----------



## ceeaton

Nice day to grill lunch (every day is a nice day, rain or shine). A bit of blackened tuna for my son and I. Put it on a leftover salad and will eventually top with some blue cheese dressing.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Those potatoes look fabulous, Paul. These last few months, we've rediscovered the humble potato. The kids, who previously wouldn't touch them unless it was French Fries or Tots, now request them and I'm on the lookout for different presentations.



Okay, true confessions time. I could NEVER get my grilled potatoes to turn out well. Either burnt or underdone. I discovered that if I cooked 'em first in the microwave, then all I really needed to do was to get the surface crisped up.

So I took 4 medium potatotes, nuked them for 5 minutes, sliced them into 1/4" slices, tossed with some EVOO, and grilled. I seasoned with Montreal Steak Seasoning, and I don't honestly recall whether I did that before or after grilling.


----------



## ibglowin

Thank goodness. I was wondering what "mikeing" them would do! LOL



sour_grapes said:


> I discovered that if I cooked 'em first in the microwave, then all I really needed to do was to get the surface crisped up.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Thank goodness. I was wondering what "mikeing" them would do! LOL



Well, in your case, there is not much difference between "nuking" and "mikeing," is there?


----------



## geek

I did it again. Salmon, potatoes and peppers in the oven.


----------



## ibglowin

Dinner for 12?

LOL


----------



## geek

Only 5, we finish the left over tomorrow


----------



## ceeaton

There used to be Arne's army, maybe Varis is the heir apparent to that title?


----------



## ibglowin

I know full well soccer boys will eat you out of house and home quickly.......


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Well, in you case, there is not much difference between "nuking" and "mikeing," is there?



Oh no you didn't!!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I know full well soccer boys will eat you out of house and home quickly.......



Exactly..!! lol


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I did it again. Salmon, potatoes and peppers in the oven.
> 
> View attachment 61902
> View attachment 61903



A school of salmon!


----------



## Boatboy24

Gonna have to give this a try soon. A long read, scroll to the bottom for the recipe if you like to jump to the finish. 









The Feast: Steak on the Grill with Eric Adjepong


The acclaimed chef shares his recipe for easy New York strip steak with chermoula sauce. Plus, tips on throwing a stress-free dinner party, and 10 savory Rioja reds for pairing.




www.winespectator.com


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Gonna have to give this a try soon. A long read, scroll to the bottom for the recipe if you like to jump to the finish.


Looks better than pork chops or a school of salmon.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Looks better than pork chops or a school of salmon.



I'm definitely a fan of Chimichuri on steak. This seems to take that and turn it up to 11.


----------



## sour_grapes

Somewhat easy. Farm-fresh asparagus, nuked, then smothered in a ho-made Mornay sauce served with sliced leftover chicken breast. Sauteed bok choy with sesame, then braised with ho-made chicken stock and soy. Ho-made wheat bread (a little on the _rustico _side).


----------



## Boatboy24

Boneless pork chop, marinated and sauced in lemon and garlic. Simple salad. Angel hair tossed in EVOO and, well, lemon and garlic.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Boneless pork chop, marinated and sauced in lemon and garlic. Simple salad. Angel hair tossed in EVOO and, well, lemon and garlic.
> 
> View attachment 61948



Nice breakfast Jim


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

BTW, that was at a taqueria in Monterrey, but keep the secret


----------



## ceeaton

The question in my mind is did you eat all of that in one sitting?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> BTW, that was at a taqueria in Monterrey, but keep the secret


Monterrey, CT?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Monterrey, CT?


He had a Dos Equis which is based out of Monterrey Mexico, and you know how he needs to travel every other week, LOL.


----------



## geek

You guys are way too funny, lol


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> The question in my mind is did you eat all of that in one sitting?



My two daughters are with me and we ordered “a few” tacos, that was one plate out of three


----------



## ceeaton

Had to go pick some things up at the local Giant, was looking for some swordfish slabs to grill for lunches since my Son and I love fish, but the girls of the household don't for some unknown reason. All out of swordfish, but they had these packs of small salmon fillets for $5/lb. Figured if they weren't very good it wasn't going to break the bank. Thawed two and spinkled with a little salt, pepper and dill. Cooked them fast with some apple wood and lump charcoal, grill lid temp was hanging around 500*F. 

They were really quite flavorful. Made up a sandwich (craving carbs) with a piece of home grown romaine and, you guessed it, some blue cheese dressing. Toasted the bun for a few minutes, quite the satisfying lunch!


----------



## Boatboy24

Huli Huli chicken last night. Did the sesame soba noodles again too. I was going to grill the petite baby bok choy, but a nasty storm moved in just as the chicken was finishing up. It was instead par cooked in the microwave, then sautéed in the pan that I finished the noodles in. Turned out pretty well, actually.


----------



## geek

Last night


----------



## Boatboy24

Some rice with your rice, eh?


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night. With storms just to our south, decided to heat the new pizza steel up in the oven. 500*F for 45 minutes is the minimum they call for. Ran the convection part of the oven at 525 once I put the pizzas in. Best pizza I have made in the oven, even better than ones with a traditional pizza stone. Still had a bit too much moisture in the interior of the crust compared to the fire cooked pizza on the KettlePizza. Still very good, wanted another piece or three, but someone has to watch what they eat with @geek consuming as much as he has been lately, LOL.

Used an off brand bread flour for the dough, which I made up just a few hours before making them. Nice texture but near not the flavor of the fire cooked ones the other night.


----------



## ibglowin

Not this at this price! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

There was a lot of beef sitting on the shelves when I did my weekly Wegman's run. I suspect prices will be coming back down in another week or two. Really, they were fully stocked - far more than prior to COVID.


----------



## ceeaton

Funny, I went to two different stores yesterday, and there seemed to be a run on chicken for some reason. I was looking for some chicken fingers to deep fry for my daughters b-day on Sunday, but they were very scarce. I did find a small 6.75 lb brisket I'm doing tomorrow for 4.79/lb, which I found to be odd. Oh well, go with the flow I guess.


----------



## Johnd

Hurricane prepping dinner.


----------



## Boatboy24

Those are some awfully big crawdads, John.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Those are some awfully big crawdads, John.



Decided to treat the fam,we haven’t been out to a restaurant in so long, splurged a bit. Seven 3 pounders flown in overnight from Maine, they were absolutely super!! Great overnight service from Beal’s Lobster Pier.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Decided to treat the fam,we haven’t been out to a restaurant in so long, splurged a bit. Seven 3 pounders flown in overnight from Maine, they were absolutely super!! Great overnight service from Beal’s Lobster Pier.



Costco had 4 packs of fresh tails when I was there the other day. They were good size - it was tempting.


----------



## ceeaton

Today's project was a small brisket I picked up in the middle of the week. Only 6.75 lbs, but had nice thickness to the flat. Slept in and put it on around 8:45 am. Was worried after a front blew through that the winds would keep us from a 6 pm dinner. Worked out well, after the 45 minute stall took off and got to 195 before I pulled it. Rested for about 1 1/2 hours and sliced it at about 159*F. Should have pulled it a bit earlier since the center of the slices weren't as moist as I had hoped. Still a very beefy flavorful meal!













Yes @geek, that is a Modelo in that red huggy, I'm hooked.


----------



## ibglowin

I approve of this message!


----------



## Kraffty

that looks really good Craig. My wife volunteered making tacos since I was downstairs working on the winery walls. Simple and outstanding dinner on the deck with a sampling of another batch of Sangria I made up for some friends coming out for a visit from CA on sunday. Our guests are giving us menu directives, Monday Pork Carnitas, Tuesday Tomahawk Steak (if we can find one) and Wednesday's to be decided at a later date.


----------



## sour_grapes

I went on a looong walk today with a few thousand of my friends. When we got home, my wife and I were quite hungry!

Nice, pasture-raised pork rib chops on the grill (dry-brined, finished with smoked paprika and garlic powder); grilled potatoes (EVOO, fresh chives); fresh CSA asparagus on the grill (EVOO, herbes de Provence); and a fresh salad with lots of stuff from the CSA, including purple lettuce, radish greens, salad turnips, radishes, some escarole, and fresh mango, with a ho-made vinaigrette and a chive-flower garnish.


----------



## ibglowin

Beef Short Ribs on the Kamado!


----------



## ceeaton

Went foraging again, this time in Hanover. Had to get some wood chunks/logs to replace what I used up on Saturday, so went to the Giant after visiting Home Depot. This particular Giant is much larger than the one I would usually shop at. Finally found some swordfish slabs, $9.99/lb (ouch), so I purchased two of them and made up some spicy swordfish lunch. Turned out really well, was a nice accompaniment to my blue cheese hearts of lettuce salad. They were about 6 oz each, so I'm rather full at the moment. Need to get the lawn done, no pushing a mower today, gotta get the tractor out.


----------



## zelix




----------



## Boatboy24

Wegman's had Caputo 00 flour this morning. Can't tell you what we're having tonight, but there's a pretty good chance it's pizza tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did some steaks SV, finished over charcoal (mine was half of what was a large NY strip), along with a BSB for the kids (cooked over charcoal). Also some sweet potato fries and Caesar salad.


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed sauteed/braised lacinato kale (onions, chx stock); French lentils (sage, marjoram, soy sauce); roasted fennel (EVOO only); and roasted lamb ribs (marinated in garlic, EVOO, rosemary, thyme, pepper). Ribs were scrumptious. Also a nice salad by Mrs. S_G, with a little bit of everything! Washed down with a 5-yr-old CC Showcase Amarone, which may have peaked, believe it or not.


----------



## GreginND

Shoyu ramen. Oil free this time. Trying to cut down on fats.


----------



## Rocky

Not really for dinner, but I made some stuff to keep me away from the Peanut Butter!
The dishes are roasted cauliflower with Parmesan and Gruyere, steamed then fried Broccoli rabe with garlic, oil and crushed red pepper and steamed and sautéed artichokes. (I finally found a sale on them, 2 for $3, which is less than half price around here.)


----------



## Kraffty

2 lb. Black Angus Ribeye Charred super hot then indirect close lidded till exactly 120 degrees. For that one guest who doesn't like properly cooked meat I just cut a few slices, put them on a plate and handed them to him along with a pair of tongs and pointed him to the still screaming hot grill and said "finish them up to the exact cook you like". Seemed to be a pretty good solution to the common problem and I think he enjoyed joining in on the preparation. First time trying Montreal seasoning and it worked really well on this 2" thick monster.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Kraffty said:


> 2 lb. Black Angus Ribeye Charred super hot then indirect close lidded till exactly 120 degrees. For that one guest who doesn't like properly cooked meat I just cut a few slices, put them on a plate and handed them to him along with a pair of tongs and pointed him to the still screaming hot grill and said "finish them up to the exact cook you like". Seemed to be a pretty good solution to the common problem and I think he enjoyed joining in on the preparation. First time trying Montreal seasoning and it worked really well on this 2" thick monster.
> 
> View attachment 62215
> View attachment 62216


It was ONLY 2 lbs and you shared with a guest ? I'm not so sure on that, maybe a 3 lber to share. Looks great.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight we enjoyed: Roasted potato wedges (EVOO, Montreal seasoning); roasted romanesco broccoli (lemon/butter/garlic/capers sauce); sautéed kale with mushrooms; brined and seared pork rib chops served with salsa verde (cilantro, lemon, garlic, EVOO, fish sauce, Calabrian peppers, etc.); and a salad by Mrs. S_G with lots of goodies (radish, pepitas, roasted fennel, avocado, etc.). All washed down with a homemade Syrah (2017, Horse Heaven Hills).


----------



## geek

Dominos pizza and in Monterrey...something is wrong with me or my daughter


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm getting addicted to this stuff...


----------



## ibglowin

Que estas haciendo in Mexico? 




geek said:


> Dominos pizza and in Monterrey...something is wrong with me or my daughter


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Not really for dinner, but I made some stuff to keep me away from the Peanut Butter!
> The dishes are roasted cauliflower with Parmesan and Gruyere, steamed then fried Broccoli rabe with garlic, oil and crushed red pepper and steamed and sautéed artichokes. (I finally found a sale on them, 2 for $3, which is less than half price around here.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 62212



I will definitely have to try cooking my _carciofi_ that way, Rocky. That looks better than my efforts. 

I, too, have come to the conclusion that many things are better when you cook them two different ways. Par-cook some gentle way, then finish with high heat to brown/caramelize/maillard.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Que estas haciendo in Mexico? View attachment 62242



I had busted my nose in the fall, long story but an ENT doctor in CT put a bone back in place, 20 minute surgery that cost me an arm and a damn leg!!! And he didn’t fix my deviated septum and other stuff.....typical business model sometimes.

So decided to take care of this in Monterrey, got surgery Friday to reconstruct everything. Getting cast removed tomorrow and coming home on Sunday.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> I had busted my nose in the fall, long story but an ENT doctor in CT put a bone back in place, 20 minute surgery that cost me an arm and a damn leg!!! And he didn’t fix my deviated septum and other stuff.....typical business model sometimes.
> 
> So decided to take care of this in Monterrey, got surgery Friday to reconstruct everything. Getting cast removed tomorrow and coming home on Sunday.


Pictures or it didn't happen, LOL.

You know I'm pulling your leg, I hope you feel better and it heals fast Varis.


----------



## ibglowin

Fly safe Varis!


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen, LOL.
> 
> You know I'm pulling your leg, I hope you feel better and it heals fast Varis.



You sure you want to see my face still swollen and all bruised? Lol


----------



## ibglowin

The rumor going around WMT all day is that you actually went down there for a face lift, a tummy tuck and a butt lift so..........

Your call! LOL



geek said:


> You sure you want to see my face still swollen and all bruised? Lol


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> The rumor going around WMT all day is that you actually went down there for a face lift, a tummy tuck and a butt lift so..........
> 
> Your call! LOL



Hmmm, sounds like you know this city very well Mike, LOL


----------



## ibglowin

I do live in "Nuevo" Mexico!



geek said:


> Hmmm, sounds like you know this city very well Mike, LOL


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I do live in "Nuevo" Mexico!



Yeah, sounds close enough


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> You sure you want to see my face still swollen and all bruised? Lol



Your fellow passengers will probably forcibly remove you from the aircraft.


----------



## Boatboy24

Our oldest became a middle schooler today. And for his 'graduation', he requested fish tacos and sushi. Found some nice cod filets that worked well. A little boneless chicken for my non fish eating wife.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wild-caught sockeye salmon on the grill, accompanied by grilled asparagus (EVOO, tarragon); broccoli rabe (EVOO, red pepper, and LOTS of vitaman G); and seafood risotto. Also leftovers of Mrs. S_G's nice salad from last night. And the rest of the H3 Syrah from grapes.


----------



## crushday

sour_grapes said:


> Wild-caught sockeye salmon on the grill, accompanied by grilled asparagus (EVOO, tarragon); broccoli rabe (EVOO, red pepper, and LOTS of vitaman G); and seafood risotto.



Paul, looks like eating at your house is like sitting down at a restaurant. Looks amazing.


----------



## G259

geek said:


> I had busted my nose in the fall, long story but an ENT doctor in CT put a bone back in place, 20 minute surgery that cost me an arm and a damn leg!!! And he didn’t fix my deviated septum and other stuff.....typical business model sometimes.
> 
> So decided to take care of this in Monterrey, got surgery Friday to reconstruct everything. Getting cast removed tomorrow and coming home on Sunday.



Yeah, I've had similar questionable things happen in the past. It seems like, even considering the Hippocratic Oath, that doctors will 'plan' for the multiple visits, even when the necessity is questionable. However, I DO realize the litigious society we live in now.

Sorry, I can"t eat salmon. I have tried it several times, and it just tastes too fishy to me. I like most white fish however.


----------



## sour_grapes

crushday said:


> Paul, looks like eating at your house is like sitting down at a restaurant. Looks amazing.



That is very kind of you, George. In fact, that is our informal "rating system." We like to joke about each dish, evaluating whether or not it is "restaurant-worthy." We might say "that is pretty good/great/poor, it is worthy of XXXX" where XXXX is the name of a restaurant that could vary from high-end foodie to chain restaurant to local greasy spoon or anything in-between.  Just our way of being silly with the food and its result.


----------



## sour_grapes

G259 said:


> Sorry, I can"t eat salmon. I have tried it several times, and it just tastes too fishy to me. I like most white fish however.



I hear you. I like salmon, but I suppose it and trout are near my limit. I don't exactly go out of my way to have mackerel -- in fact, I go out of my way NOT to have it!

I absolutely HATED fish growing up. That might be because to us, "fish" exclusively meant "Mrs. Paul's Fishsticks," and I kinda generalized from there. I wouldn't touch anything that came out of the water. However, when I was a teenager or young adult, I was nudged to try scallops. I call them "my gateway seafood." That (slowly) opened me up to a whole world of food that I used to find disgusting.


----------



## ceeaton

Paul made me hungry for some fish, so my son and I indulged in a little salmon for lunch Yum!

Just a little black pepper, kosher salt and some dried dill weed that a friend had grown last year. Used a few apple wood chunks with some lump charcoal.







edit: it was a frozen Alaskan caught sockeye salmon fillet - picture doesn't do justice to the color of it


----------



## Boatboy24

Pizza night tonight. Dough's been going for 3 days. I just made up this sauce:









San Marzano Tomato Pizza Sauce Recipe | The Home Pizzeria


San Marzano tomatoes are an Italian heirloom variety of plum tomatoes. Compared to roma tomatoes San Marzano have fewer seeds, more meaty texture, and thinner shape; often with a point at the bottom. Flavor wise they are also sweeter and




www.thehomepizzeria.com





I didn't drain the tomatoes for the full hour. In fact, I added back about 1.5 TBS of the liquid. Hit the garlic with the Microplane instead of the press, and added about 1/8tsp of red wine vinegar to brighten it up. We'll let those flavors mingle for a few hours, then start cooking.


----------



## geek

Cast finally removed and I’m able to smell and taste again...yiiihaaaa

@ibglowin no, I don’t look like Brad Pitt 

so we ordered some boneless chicken wings with papas fritas , BBQ sauce tastes good!! Lol


----------



## ibglowin

Your face looks funny Varis!





geek said:


> Cast finally removed and I’m able to smell and taste again...yiiihaaaa
> 
> @ibglowin no, I don’t look like Brad Pitt
> 
> so we ordered some boneless chicken wings with papas fritas , BBQ sauce tastes good!! Lol


----------



## ceeaton

Those fries actually look pretty appetizing. I've been avoiding fries and chips since I tend to over indulge in them, especially with freshly made blue cheese dressing in the fridge.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Those fries actually look pretty appetizing. I've been avoiding fries and chips since I tend to over indulge in them, especially with freshly made blue cheese dressing in the fridge.



I try avoiding them all the time but I’ve been on a “nice” diet the last week about soups, jello and yogurt, with no taste buds whatsoever, so having these felt like song to my ears!! Lol


----------



## ceeaton

First entry in the WMF pizza throwdown (just kidding). Got a new grate for the 22" Weber kettle today. Preheated the steel and place on the top grate, started a real nice fire (675 for the first two pizzas) and cooked them using a steel pizza pan for each (rotated to the cool one while the other cooled). Actually made three pizzas in the KettlePizza and all three turned out great! Used King Arthur Lancelot flour (very high gluten content) for all doughs and made yesterday. Stored overnight in the fridge. Very easy to pull and make each dough. Smaller than normal pizzas but one of them measured 12" in diameter. Definitely think I'm on to something, the steel on top got the toppings done when the crust got done.

Image number three was a gluten free pizza for my Son, done in a 400*F oven, he doesn't like crispy crust.


----------



## Rocky

Sorry I have no pictures but this evening I did something I often do and that is to go to the fridge and see what leftovers there are and use them to create a dish (mostly not to waste food). Tonight, I found 1 piece of chicken breast which had been dredged in seasoned flour, pan fried quickly in olive oil and then finished in the oven with a de-glaze of white wine, and some hot and sweet peppers, tomatoes and onions that I had served with hot sausage sandwiches. These vegetables had been sautéed on top of the range and then baked with the hot sausages, which had first been oven roasted. It put the vegetables in a small blender and did a few quick pulses, poured them into a frying pan and added the chicken breast, sliced thinly on a bias. In the meantime, I whipped up some linguini and when it was al dente, added it to the vegetables and chicken to finish cooking. Not bad at all and I emptied two plastic containers. There were no survivors.


----------



## Boatboy24

My pizza entry for the evening. It's actually been a couple years since I fired up the Kettle Pizza. It was clear, I need to fine tune my game. But this was the first time I've used Caputo 00 flour and I certainly won't be moving away from that anytime soon, if I can help it. I preheated the stone on the Genesis gas grill for about 30 minutes just shy of 400 degrees. Had a pretty good fire going in the kettle, and the crusts were cooking much faster than the toppings (I don't have the optional steel with my KP, so a lot of heat is up at the top of the dome - a good 8 inches above the pizza. When I noticed the crust was cooking so fast, I fired up the broiler in the kitchen. After about 4 minutes or so on the grill, I finished the pizzas under the broiler. In all, I did three. 

First pie, first person view - about to go into the cooker.




About a minute in:






First pie done. Half pepperoni, half Margherita. 




Second pie, pepperoni and sausage:




Final pie, half pepperoni and sausage, half Margherita:




The third one was definitely the best, as I had my timing dialed in at that point. But with the KP, the fire flames out quickly and I was already starting to lose heat. All in all, a pretty good effort. Really enjoyed working with this dough, even though I tore one of the pizzas. Plenty of toppings left for another attempt, so I'll be back at it soon.


----------



## ceeaton

I think my last one was my best crust, when the temps had dropped from 700 to 500 when I put it on. Took 8 minutes vs. 4, but the crust was phenomenal. The steel on top definitely got the toppings done at the same time as the crust. I ordered the tombstone part of the kit and plan on keeping the steel up top when I get that up and running.

Those look delicious!


----------



## ibglowin

I went with the Kamodo tonight for wood fired pizza. Bought a new pizza pan with the holes on the bottom of the pan today and it worked really well I think. There is a heat deflector on the bottom of the Kamado to block direct flames/heat. I didn't burn the crap out of some part of me which is always a win in my book! Pepperoni, Hot Italian Sausage, Mushrooms, Roasted Red bell Peppers, Red Onion.


----------



## Kraffty

You Guys and all those really beautiful pizzas are just killing me and I just happened to order a Kettle Pizza today. I called @ceeaton looking for a couple of tips ahead of time to try to shorten the learning curve and hopefully his sharing his experience will get me off to an quick start next week.
Keep sharing those awesome looking pies....
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> You Guys and all those really beautiful pizzas are just killing me and I just happened to order a Kettle Pizza today. I called @ceeaton looking for a couple of tips ahead of time to try to shorten the learning curve and hopefully his sharing his experience will get me off to an quick start next week.
> Keep sharing those awesome looking pies....
> Mike



It's a really fun add-on for the kettle. We had a steady breeze today, which I think stole some of my 'upper heat'. But you find ways to adapt when conditions aren't perfect. Like life itself, the perfect pizza is as much about the journey as the destination.  A little hyptnotic smoke for ya, while I was letting things heat up:


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, I feel like I brought a water pistol to a pillow fight! Lotsa nice-looking pizzas up there.

We enjoyed the second pork chop from post #8288 above, roasted to reheat in the oven and once again served with a lovely _salsa verde_. We had fresh spinach from the CSA, so I sauteed that with lots of garlic and EVOO and seasoned with pepper and lemon juice. That was delicious, but mostly because of the taste of the spinach itself, not due to any of my ministrations. I made oven-roasted fennel slices in EVOO again, and a starch dish of orzo with lemon juice, lemon zest, parsley, shallots, and parmigiano reggiano. But maybe the best part was that I found an error in my winecellartracker.xls spreadsheet. I had accidentally deleted part of the entry for my 6-year-old CC Showcase Walla-Walla Cab/Merlot. I thought it was all gone, but there were two bottles left! One of the best kits I have ever made. Yum!


----------



## Yooper🍷

Fresh caught Steelhead smoked on my offset smoker, pin cherry and maple wood and a couple bottles 1 1/2 year old Nero D Avalo.


----------



## G259

sour_grapes said:


> I hear you. I like salmon, but I suppose it and trout are near my limit. I don't exactly go out of my way to have mackerel -- in fact, I go out of my way NOT to have it!
> 
> I absolutely HATED fish growing up. That might be because to us, "fish" exclusively meant "Mrs. Paul's Fishsticks," and I kinda generalized from there. I wouldn't touch anything that came out of the water. However, when I was a teenager or young adult, I was nudged to try scallops. I call them "my gateway seafood." That (slowly) opened me up to a whole world of food that I used to find disgusting.



Yup! Scallops and white fish were my only seafood growing up, mostly now too. I'll sample a little lobster when everyone is eating it, trying to figure out why everyone loves it so much (has to be the butter!) Crab in stuffed mushrooms is OK, but what lunatic decided that they could eat a clam or oyster!


----------



## G259

Rocky said:


> Sorry I have no pictures but this evening I did something I often do and that is to go to the fridge and see what leftovers there are and use them to create a dish (mostly not to waste food). Tonight, I found 1 piece of chicken breast which had been dredged in seasoned flour, pan fried quickly in olive oil and then finished in the oven with a de-glaze of white wine, and some hot and sweet peppers, tomatoes and onions that I had served with hot sausage sandwiches. These vegetables had been sautéed on top of the range and then baked with the hot sausages, which had first been oven roasted. It put the vegetables in a small blender and did a few quick pulses, poured them into a frying pan and added the chicken breast, sliced thinly on a bias. In the meantime, I whipped up some linguini and when it was al dente, added it to the vegetables and chicken to finish cooking. Not bad at all and I emptied two plastic containers. There were no survivors.



I do the same, sometimes making some amazing meals. I know a few people that WON"T eat leftovers, their loss!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## geek

This is for the artichoke man @sour_grapes


----------



## ibglowin

Does not look like pork belly!



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 62324


----------



## geek

My daughter said the ribeye was “da bomb”

Finally ate like you guys...king style 
The chicharrones de pollo and guacamole plus some steak tacos with a side of bone marrow......ufffff


----------



## ibglowin

Spending all that money you saved by flying to Mexico for surgery!



geek said:


> My daughter said the ribeye was “da bomb”
> 
> Finally ate like you guys...king style
> The chicharrones de pollo and guacamole plus some steak tacos with a side of bone marrow......ufffff


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Spending all that money you saved by flying to Mexico for surgery!


 I know, this ain’t cheap by any means..!!
I said, wth, you only live once!!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Does not look like pork belly!



Belly still curing - expect to smoke that on Wednesday.


----------



## Boatboy24

Getting close...


----------



## ibglowin

You might need the 26" Weber!



Boatboy24 said:


> Getting close...
> 
> View attachment 62331


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> You might need the 26" Weber!



HA! That's my 18" WSM.


----------



## ibglowin

No wonder those ribs are barely fitting!


----------



## ceeaton

Yeah, the 18" WSM can present problems with larger food. But a friend of mine has the larger version, can't keep it up to temperature as easily as I can keep mine up (to temperature).


----------



## Rocky

G259 said:


> I do the same, sometimes making some amazing meals. I know a few people that WON"T eat leftovers, their loss!



And, I truly believe some dishes taste better leftover and reheated.

I am not sure what "vintage" you are, but I am 1942 and when I was growing up, "the poor people in Europe were starving" so we had to finish all of our food. It was not intuitively clear how my eating my meal helped them but in the naivete of childhood, I dutifully did so. I remember "Victory Gardens" and people plowing up their lawns to plant vegetables. There was a large vacant field at the end of our street and the Borough ran a water line so people could have additional area and a ready water supply to grow vegetables. I was only 3 1/2 when the War ended but I remember going to the gardens with my grandfather, who could grow anything anywhere, and working our plot. We would start home with two full baskets of vegetables but by the time we reached our house, they were almost empty. Poppy would give something to all of the neighbors along the way. These plots survived the War by about 5 years until the land was used to build more homes.


----------



## Boatboy24

And finishing pics:













Got these just the way I like 'em. A little pull, then cleanly off the bone.


----------



## G259

Yeah, I was raise in an 'underprivileged' household, and having to eat 'every scrap' on my plate, before I was excused from the table. We had to make every dollar work for us, no, we had to make every cent work, but it was 60's 70's so same 'ol.

Nice looking ribs Boat, I just ate and am a bit hungry again!
What's that, coleslaw? I'm not a cabbage fan, but those look good, I might try it!

3 pieces in the picture, 5 bones on the plate, must have been good!


----------



## sour_grapes

Guilty of oversharing on pictures again. I had been having trouble with my ho-made bread (too often too _rustico_), so tried a different approach (same-day, lots of yeast). Worked out very well. I found some lamb shoulder/rib chops, and brined them then marinated in garlic, EVOO, and thyme. Also made sauteed kale with kohlrabi leaves and onions, braised in ho-made chix stock. Grilled corn-off-the-cob with garlic, EVOO, and asorted seasonings from Mrs. S_G. Mushroom caps grilled in a cast-iron pan with soy and EVOO. Mrs. S_G also made roasted radishes (smoked paprika and garlic -- basically the seasoning on BBQ potato chips!) And a lovely salad, again, courtesy of Mrs. S_G, with Romaine, radish greens, turnip greens, radishes, avocado, kohlrabi, etc., and a never-to-be-replicated dressing of random liquids that tasted mighty fine. (Everything from soy milk to white balsamic vinegar -- who knew?).

All washed down with a Sonoma red blend called "Judge and Jury."


----------



## Rocky

Guilty of oversharing on pictures again. I had been having trouble with my ho-made bread (too often too _rustico_), so tried a different approach (same-day, lots of yeast). Worked out very well. 

View attachment 62341



Paul, any chance on sharing the full recipe for your bread. It looks magnificent and takes me back to days in Italy. I can make a meal on bread, cheese and wine. Thanks.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Getting close...
> 
> View attachment 62331



What’s the method you follow for baby back ribs?
This may be my next cook for the week once back home.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> What’s the method you follow for baby back ribs?
> This may be my next cook for the week once back home.



These were center cut spares. ~275 for about three hours, or until you get that pullback of the meat from the bone. BBQ is just a 'feel' thing. It's done when it's done.  . Basic rub that I had leftover from the last time I did a pork butt. Then some homemade sauce about 10 minutes before I took them off.


----------



## Boatboy24

G259 said:


> What's that, coleslaw? I'm not a cabbage fan, but those look good, I might try it!



Just used this recipe. It was good. A little heavy on the mustard for me. But my wife, who also is not a fan of cabbage, liked it; saying it covered up the cabbage flavor.  It needed a little salt and pepper, but I didn't modify otherwise.









Classic Coleslaw Recipe


Here's a classic coleslaw recipe made with thinly sliced cabbage, carrots, and green onions and a tangy dressing. A perfect side dish for picnics, BBQs, and summer potlucks.




www.simplyrecipes.com


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Guilty of oversharing on pictures again. I had been having trouble with my ho-made bread (too often too _rustico_), so tried a different approach (same-day, lots of yeast). Worked out very well. I found some lamb shoulder/rib chops, and brined them then marinated in garlic, EVOO, and thyme. Also made sauteed kale with kohlrabi leaves and onions, braised in ho-made chix stock. Grilled corn-off-the-cob with garlic, EVOO, and asorted seasonings from Mrs. S_G. Mushroom caps grilled in a cast-iron pan with soy and EVOO. Mrs. S_G also made roasted radishes (smoked paprika and garlic -- basically the seasoning on BBQ potato chips!) And a lovely salad, again, courtesy of Mrs. S_G, with Romaine, radish greens, turnip greens, radishes, avocado, kohlrabi, etc., and a never-to-be-replicated dressing of random liquids that tasted mighty fine. (Everything from soy milk to white balsamic vinegar -- who knew?).
> 
> All washed down with a Sonoma red blend called "Judge and Jury."
> 
> View attachment 62341
> View attachment 62342
> View attachment 62343
> 
> 
> View attachment 62345



How was the wine?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> How was the wine?



It was mighty fine. Rich and lush, fairly fruit-forward. I would certainly buy it again.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Guilty of oversharing on pictures again. I had been having trouble with my ho-made bread (too often too _rustico_), so tried a different approach (same-day, lots of yeast). Worked out very well.
> 
> View attachment 62341
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, any chance on sharing the full recipe for your bread. It looks magnificent and takes me back to days in Italy. I can make a meal on bread, cheese and wine. Thanks.



Sure. The yeast treatment I describe below is not my usual one, as described later. Also, I prefer to measure my ingredients by weight, but my scale broke; Amazon has been telling me the replacement will ship "any day now" for about 4 weeks. So I am using volumes below. All mixing is done by hand, i.e., I do not use an electric mixer.

Timing: I started this about 10 in the morning.
I used 1.5 cups bread flour, and 1.5 cups whole wheat. Added 1.5 tsp salt. I proofed 2 tsp of quick-rise yeast in 1/4 cup of ~110F water with 0.5 tsp sugar for 10 minutes or so, until nicely foaming. Mixed that in to the flour, then added another ~1.25 cups warm water. (I do the water addition by feel and appearance. It is easy to add too much, but I got it right this time.)

After mixing, I cover the dough with a plastic bag, to prevent the surface from drying out. After a half hour or so, I "fold" the dough: pull the dough from the side up over the top of the ball, then turn the bowl 1/4 turn and repeat, all the way around. This leaves you with a nice ball. I do that every so often, like maybe once an hour.

Yesterday, I did that last at about 1 pm, then went out for a walk for 2.5 hours (not all walking!) . When I got back, the dough was WAY overinflated, and I feared it would be "wholly holey." I removed the plastic bag, and the dough deflated before my eyes. I punched down, and folded again.

Shortly thereafter, I shaped the dough. Here, you throw the doughball onto a floured surface, and fold one more time, so most of the outside is now floured lightly. Then turn it upside down on a non-floured surface. You grasp the ball, with your pinky fingers against the surface, and pull the dough ball toward you, stretching and tautening the surface. Give a quarter turn and repeat 6 or 8 times. The surface that is now "up" will be the bottom of the loaf. Then put more flour in a bowl (as a release agent), put your doughball upside down in the bowl, and let it rest for another hour (if you have the time -- I think I cut it to 1/2 hour yesterday).

Preheat your oven to 450F, and put your enameled cast-iron dutch oven there to preheat. When hot, place your dough on a piece of parchment paper, plop it in the dutch oven, cover, and bake for 1/2 hour. Then remove the lid and bake for another 15 minutes.


This basic procedure is from Flour Water Salt Yeast, which @Boatboy24 turned me on to. (He is a much more experienced baker than I am, so listen to him, not me.) However, where this batch differed was that I had been making the bread the night before, and using far less yeast, just a pinch of regular (not quick-rise) yeast (as directed). But the size of my holes were hit-or-miss, often with huge cavities. So I decided to make same-day bread, and then used a more traditional amount of yeast (according to the instructions on the yeast jar).


----------



## sour_grapes

By the way, the texture (I think that bakers call this "the crumb") of this loaf was not entirely to my liking. It was a little too soft, a bit more like storebought white bread than I prefer. My past efforts came out a little chewier. I always thought that the softness of white bread came from the typical shortening used in white bread, which was absent here.

Can Jim @Boatboy24 tell me why? Does better crumb develop with the overnight process? Or was it the heavy yeast? I have more experimenting to do!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> By the way, the texture (I think that bakers call this "the crumb") of this loaf was not entirely to my liking. It was a little too soft, a bit more like storebought white bread than I prefer. My past efforts came out a little chewier. I always thought that the softness of white bread came from the typical shortening used in white bread, which was absent here.
> 
> Can Jim @Boatboy24 tell me why? Does better crumb develop with the overnight process? Or was it the heavy yeast? I have more experimenting to do!



I'm clueless there, Paul. I've not gotten too deep into that book, to be honest. I started out making the "Saturday White Bread", which I liked and only modified by using ~10% whole wheat flour. That worked well for me for quite a while. It wasn't until COVID that I started trying out the multi-day methods. Thanks for the reminder - I haven't made any in a while. It seems the more the weather warms up, the less interested I am in bread. Maybe I'll start a batch today.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm clueless there, Paul. I've not gotten too deep into that book, to be honest. I started out making the "Saturday White Bread", which I liked and only modified by using ~10% whole wheat flour. That worked well for me for quite a while. It wasn't until COVID that I started trying out the multi-day methods. Thanks for the reminder - I haven't made any in a while. It seems the more the weather warms up, the less interested I am in bread. Maybe I'll start a batch today.



It "helped" that it was in the mid-50s here yesterday! 

Inspired by all of the WMTers pizza-on-the-grill efforts, I thought about trying to bake it in a dutch oven on the grill. But I chickened out, not wanting to risk losing the loaf!


----------



## geek

Chicken crispy at a McDonald’s at DFW...

Nit only expensive but why am I eating this crap?? Daughter’s fault


----------



## Boatboy24

With plenty of leftover toppings from the other night, it's pizza here again. Made up a new batch of dough - it is supposedly ready in 1 hour, but gets more flavor from the extended ferment in the fridge. We'll see. Also cooking in the oven tonight and trying a slight mod on the dough recipe. "Nearlypolitan" as a member of The Virtual Weber Bullet calls it. Same recipe I used the other night, but using a 50/50 blend of 00 Caputo and AP flour, which apparently accounts for the lower cook temp (don't ask, I don't understand, but am willing to try it out).


----------



## ceeaton

I think the 00 Caputo is a higher gluten flour. From what I've researched they need an extended ferment and do better than AP flour with a higher cook temp. If you mix 50/50 with the AP flour, it should lower the overall gluten content and cook better at a lower temp than the 100% Caputo dough. Just what I heard, can't say I understand it either.


----------



## sour_grapes

Grass-fed ribeye on the grill (dry-brined, oiled, grilled, then seasoned with tarragon and marjoram); Swiss chard sauteed with onions then braised in ho-made chix stock with a little crushed red pepper for some heat; red potatoes on the grill with EVOO and Montreal steak seasoning; Romanesco broccoli, microwaved then finished on the grill, sauced with garlic/EVOO/butter/capers. A salad by Mrs. S_G again. Enjoyable!


----------



## bstnh1

sour_grapes said:


> Grass-fed ribeye on the grill (dry-brined, oiled, grilled, then seasoned with tarragon and marjoram); Swiss chard sauteed with onions then braised in ho-made chix stock with a little crushed red pepper for some heat; red potatoes on the grill with EVOO and Montreal steak seasoning; Romanesco broccoli, microwaved then finished on the grill, sauced with garlic/EVOO/butter/capers. A salad by Mrs. S_G again. Enjoyable!
> 
> View attachment 62360
> View attachment 62361


That ribeye looks perfect!!! In fact the whole meal looks great!!


----------



## Boatboy24

So, the "Nearlypoltan" dough was a success for the family. I felt it was lacking - probably the 3 difference between it and the one that was fermented for 3 days that we just had. This dough was mixed up, rose for an hour and then used. These I just did in the oven to have a little more control over the heat. I let the oven and the stone preheat for an hour while the dough rose. Next go, I may do 60/40 Caputo or 75/25 and give it a multi-day ferment. All in all, no complaints - it's pizza, right?

Pepperoni and sausage to start things off:





Then the Margherita that somehow came out square. 




And finally, another pepperoni and sausage - the best of the 3:


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Grass-fed ribeye on the grill (dry-brined, oiled, grilled, then seasoned with tarragon and marjoram); Swiss chard sauteed with onions then braised in ho-made chix stock with a little crushed red pepper for some heat; red potatoes on the grill with EVOO and Montreal steak seasoning; Romanesco broccoli, microwaved then finished on the grill, sauced with garlic/EVOO/butter/capers. A salad by Mrs. S_G again. Enjoyable!
> 
> View attachment 62360
> View attachment 62361


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> steamed and sautéed artichokes. (I finally found a sale on them, 2 for $3, which is less than half price around here.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 62212





geek said:


> This is for the artichoke man @sour_grapes
> 
> View attachment 62326




Okay you guys, I found some beauties. I did have to pay $2.50 instead of my normal $2, but these are the size of a Chicago-style 16" softball! I am preparing them "Rocky-style": I simmered them in a few inches of water, and will later sautee them.

I was planning to grill them, but plans changed. I am having landscaping done, and they just showed up this morning without warning to start the work. Unfortunately, as a result, I had to I harvest my garlic. I say "unfortunately" because it was not ready yet, but I had to dig 28 plants up today. I was really looking forward to having those heads... Oh well. The bulbs are very small, and I am going to treat the plants like ramps or scallions. Tonight we will have roasted green garlic bulbs, and I put a lot of greens in with sauteed/braised bok choy.


----------



## Rocky

View attachment 62379

[/QUOTE]
Geez, Paul. I think I might test them for radio-activity before eating them! Seriously, they are magnificent.


----------



## sour_grapes

I think that @Rocky did a nicer job on finishing those _carciofi_. Nonetheless, we enjoyed ours a lot. I made a dipping sauce of butter, green garlic tops, tarragon, and lemon. Sauteed/braised bok choy with onions and more green garlic tops. Roasted green garlic bulbs (which were delicious, by the way). And braised beef short ribs (marinated in lemon/soy/sherry/jalapeno, cooked over onions), served with plain Basmati rice. I tried very hard to ruin the short ribs by overcooking them and drying out the braise, but they were too robust for me to completely ruin.


----------



## geek

Paul keeps hitting it out of the park....


----------



## ceeaton

A perfectly balanced lunch. Veges, protein and dressing...Dressing is a food group, right?

Grilled tuna salad, was almost too much to finish.


----------



## geek

Nothing.... :-(


----------



## sour_grapes

I mentioned above that I had to prematurely harvest a lot of green (immature) garlic. So, I have been trying to use them up, and basically planned this meal around them!

We enjoyed the leftover artichoke described above, with a dipping sauce of butter/green garlic/tarragon/EVOO/lemon. I also made sauteed escarole with lots of green garlic, all of which was then braised in sherry. The main course featured sauteed mushrooms and a little bit of leftover ribeye steak pieces sauteed with LOTS of chopped green garlic, all served on angel-hair spaghetti with parmigiano-reggiano. We were full afterwards, but we both reached for seconds of the pasta anyway!


----------



## ceeaton

Have a new neighbor who moved in maybe two months ago. I gave him some extra tomato plants I started, now we take turns giving each other whatever we have that is extra and cool (tomatoes are just too cool). He has a 17 to 18 foot canoe that he lent to me last evening. My youngest Son and I decided to go fishing from somewhere other than the bank of the lake we live near (we used to have a boat, now we don't). Had a fun evening fishing and even got an upper body workout (he's not the best paddler).

So we caught a few crappie, kept six of them, smallest was 11 1/2 inches, largest was 13 1/2 inches. Monsters for our lake and big enough to fillet. So after cooking up some bacon, cut the bacon grease with some canola oil (75/25 in favor of the bacon), filleted the fish and coated with gluten free flour mixed with salt, pepper and smoke paprika. Washed with some buttermilk and dredged in some gf bread crumbs. Cooked for 3-4 minutes per side @ 400*F. 

Best fish sandwich I think I ever had. The crappie was so fresh. Yum!


----------



## geek

Nothing better than fresh fish..!!


----------



## Chuck E

Last night's dinner "al fresco" on the patio. Ceviche!


----------



## geek

Costco made eggplant parmigiana


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Costco made eggplant parmigiana



I would give this a "like," but I would have to give it 24 likes, but for the price of only 18 likes.


----------



## ibglowin

Might have to start a new thread "What's Varis eating from Costco tonight!"


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Might have to start a new thread "What's Varis eating from Costco tonight!" View attachment 62459



Or drinking....


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

Sun came out, got pretty nice. Hit the easy button and marinated some boneless chicken thighs in Greek salad dressing for a few hours. Wifey making some GF mac 'n cheese and a salad. Trying to eat on time so my youngest Son and I can go fishing again. Maybe some more crappie or even a nice walleye? We'll see, but a nice evening to be outside.


----------



## sour_grapes

Adobo chicken thighs (from the freezer); escarole (EVOO, garlic, sherry); French lentils (bay, garlic, onion); and broiled asparagus (tarragon, fennel, lemon juice, S&P). Plus some fresh ho-made bread sneaking into the top of the picture.

Not washed down by _anything_ because I have to go out on an errand this evening.


----------



## Boatboy24

Interestingly, the fields were closed due to the threat of storms, so we didn't have baseball practice (It's now after 9pm and no storms have surfaced - it's actually quite pleasant out). Decided to make it steak night after a freezer dive uncovered some nice, vacuum sealed pieces of NY Strip and nice filets. Sous Vide for about 3 hours, then onto the grill over charcoal and some spent oak cubes. Grilled asparagus and a ho-made pasta salad with ho-made Champagne vinaigrette. Oh, and the other day, I found my Weber steak knives that I hadn't seen since we moved in 2015.  Pictured below, half of a Prime NY Strip from Costco and the aforementioned sides.


----------



## Kraffty

wow, that's an impressive looking steak!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Interestingly, the fields were closed due to the threat of storms, so we didn't have baseball practice (It's now after 9pm and no storms have surfaced - it's actually quite pleasant out). Decided to make it steak night after a freezer dive uncovered some nice, vacuum sealed pieces of NY Strip and nice filets. Sous Vide for about 3 hours, then onto the grill over charcoal and some spent oak cubes. Grilled asparagus and a ho-made pasta salad with ho-made Champagne vinaigrette. Oh, and the other day, I found my Weber steak knives that I hadn't seen since we moved in 2015.  Pictured below, half of a Prime NY Strip from Costco and the aforementioned sides.
> 
> View attachment 62478
> 
> 
> View attachment 62479



Nice looking plate right there, meat may be a little bit too red for me, but I'd take it...lol


----------



## ceeaton

Varis, that is a perfectly cooked steak. Notice the gray edges, there aren't any, perfect!


----------



## geek

A bit of diversity.
Quinoa, chicken, eggplant, other veggies and some Mac and cheese balls


----------



## sour_grapes

Standing in a socially-distanced line with masks on to buy Gulf shrimp  and Red Snapper  from the company that @jamesngalveston




worked at.


----------



## Boatboy24

Leftover night. Took some 'sandwich flats' that we like to use for burger buns and made pizzas with the leftover sauce, cheese and toppings - that was for the kiddos. I had leftover pasta salad from last night, mixed with a grilled chicken breast from earlier in the week and a little of the Champagne Vinaigrette left from last night. Mama made her own pizza from the leftovers on a couple slices of Italian bread (not pictured).


----------



## ibglowin

It's GINORMOUS..........

That's what she said!


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed a heavenly dinner. We had a preprandial drink of Bogle Chard and fresh CSA strawberries and an appetizer of frou-frou goat cheese on ho-made bread (toasted). The hour got late, so I abbreviated my plans for the main meal. We had leftover grilled corn (marjoram, garlic); parboiled-then-grilled green beans with sauteed red onions; and grilled red snapper (allspice/garlic/ginger) with a ho-made mango/jalapeno/cilantro/red onion/lime salsa. It was really divine, and we are _still_ reveling in it!


----------



## geek

I really like red snappers ..!!


----------



## Kraffty

I was planning on pork chops on the grill tonight but then this arrived yesterday afternoon. Might just have to change my dinner menu....


----------



## ceeaton

If you can look around the house a bit I'm sure you can find a bacon cooking "extension" like I have. Cooked 3 lbs in no time!


----------



## Boatboy24

So thrilled I fixed up my gas grill. I had forgotten how convenient it is. A simple lunch of hot dogs, but only about ten minutes from decision to consumption. And since I just finished filtering my Viognier and Petite Manseng, a little PM left from the filter canister to wash it down.


----------



## ceeaton

Had a hankering for some rye bread, was looking through a magazine that had the directions to start up a sourdough culture and it had a Jewish rye recipe. Did the quick recipe that you don't have to start a sponge, more of a light rye (3:1 bread flour to rye), but even my finicky daughter had a second slice (nothing like cutting warm bread and melting a pat of butter on it). 

Thinking this might be a good recipe for a bread I can cook on the KettlePizza setup as it cools down (below 500*F).


----------



## Boatboy24

Now you need to do some corned beef so you can make Reubens...


----------



## ibglowin

I am but a young grasshopper. Everything I know I learned from someone who wishes to remain anonymous but he confesses to being an Eagles fan and he is currently holed up in the Peoples Republic of PA so that may give it away. First attempt at Ho-made sourdough bread. Had some fun getting a starter going but finally did with the help of my mentor. Can't wait to give it a 2nd go later this week!


----------



## Kraffty

does it taste as good as it looks?


----------



## sour_grapes

Happy Solstice!
Grilled Gulf shrimp from @jamesngalveston's old company (coriander, cumin, turmeric); grilled green garlic; broccoli (par-cooked, charred on grill, lemon juice); corn-of-the-cob (garlic, za'atar). Mrs. Sour_Grapes made a nice salad of green-leaf lettuce, kohlrabi, basil, cilantro, garlic greens, Calabrian peppers, avocado, and a ho-made dressing with lots of mustard and soy milk (of all things!?!). Desert was grilled nectarine with heavy cream.


----------



## ibglowin

Yes! Nice sourdough flavor but not too sour, crust turned out nice and chewy. One loaf seems to have already disappeared already!



Kraffty said:


> does it taste as good as it looks?


----------



## geek

Need to plan for BBQ ribs on the Weber kettle.

Do you guys do 3-2-1? (3 hours, then wrap 2 hours and finally unwrap and glaze for 1 hour).

I’ll be watching YouTube but if you have a good simple dry rub recommendation let me know.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Need to plan for BBQ ribs on the Weber kettle.
> 
> Do you guys do 3-2-1? (3 hours, then wrap 2 hours and finally unwrap and glaze for 1 hour).
> 
> I’ll be watching YouTube but if you have a good simple dry rub recommendation let me know.



I don't wrap, but many do. Here's a couple ideas. Cooking Topics - The Virtual Weber Bullet

Note that the 3-2-1 time is usually for spareribs. Babybacks cook much faster.


----------



## ibglowin

You can do a 2-2-1 for Baby Backs. I always wrap in foil. Sauce should be on the side!


----------



## ibglowin

BBQ with Franklin | BBQ DIY: Ribs, Part 1


Part 1: Learn how to trim and season pork spare ribs for the smoker.




www.pbs.org


----------



## ibglowin

BBQ with Franklin | BBQ DIY: Ribs, Part 2


Your ribs are trimmed and seasoned, now what? In part 2 ...




www.pbs.org


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Sauce should be on the side!



You're gonna start a fight!


----------



## ibglowin

Nothing says "rookie" more than this!  LOL






Boatboy24 said:


> You're gonna start a fight!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Nothing says "rookie" more than this!  LOL
> 
> View attachment 62578



Whose picture is this


----------



## ceeaton

Pictures or the fight didn't happen, LOL.


----------



## bstnh1

Well, here a shot of the pulled pork smoked on the WSM in just 5 hours. I used the "hot and fast" method I found in one of the T-Roy Cook videos on You Tube. If you're not familiar with T-Roy, this guy is good and has a ton of very well done smoking videos. Link below for the hot and fast video I followed. By the way, it came out just as good as the 10 hour method.


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> Well, here a shot of the pulled pork smoked on the WSM in just 5 hours. I used the "hot and fast" method I found in one of the T-Roy Cook videos on You Tube. If you're not familiar with T-Roy, this guy is good and has a ton of very well done smoking videos. Link below for the hot and fast video I followed. By the way, it came out just as good as the 10 hour method.
> View attachment 62583




Looks good! I'm definitely a fan of the higher heat - no water in the pan and let the WSM get to 250-300. Works great for butts and ribs and saves me from the overnight butt cooks.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> You can do a 2-2-1 for Baby Backs. I always wrap in foil. Sauce should be on the side!



Went to Costco and got the *pork loin backribs*, 2 racks in the package. Wife is cooking something else tonight, so will cook the ribs in a day or so. I could've sworn I read "spare ribs" when I grabbed the package, need to Google to see what the difference is... LOL

Edit: So I got the baby back ribs....lol


----------



## cmason1957

Happy Father's Day to all. I went to Costco on Wednesday and picked up a very nice brisket, cut the flat off (for burnt ends) put it in the smoker last night at 8, at 5 the flat was up at 190, the main portion was at 175. Pulled the flat, cut into cubes added some sauce. Once the main part was at 190, I poked it, decided it needed to be a bit longer. Then at 195, time to pull and wrap to keep warm. Here's some pictures. Sides were black beans with onions, limes and cilantro, Deviled Eggs, and asparagus with garlic, feta and pepper Jack cheese, bacon bits.


----------



## Boatboy24

__





Blue Cheese Burgers with Red Wine Onions | Red Meat Recipes | Weber Grills


Check out this delicious recipe for Blue Cheese Burgers from Weber—the world's number one authority in grilling.




www.weber.com


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Went to Costco and got the *pork loin backribs*, 2 racks in the package. Wife is cooking something else tonight, so will cook the ribs in a day or so. I could've sworn I read "spare ribs" when I grabbed the package, need to Google to see what the difference is... LOL
> 
> Edit: So I got the baby back ribs....lol



FWIW, I like the babybacks better. A matter of personal preference though.


----------



## Kraffty

@cmason1957 where's the asparagus, all I see is bacon.......


----------



## geek

Watching some videos and people really have different style to cooking ribs.

I’m going to try the 2-2-1 tule for these baby back ribs.

St the second 2 hours wrap, do you guys add bbq sauce or you do it at the last 1 hour leg unwrapped?


----------



## ibglowin

Sauce goes on the table Varis........


----------



## ceeaton

Agreed. Varis, the sauce will soften up that bark you've been aiming for all during the cook, not quite like a brisket, but the same idea in a shorter time period.


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty good find for freezer diving for Father's Day. 

About ready for the BBQ sauce.............


----------



## cmason1957

Kraffty said:


> @cmason1957 where's the asparagus, all I see is bacon.......



Wife was in charge of that and she made about three times as much bacon bits as she should have. But, can you ever really have to much bacon?


----------



## geek

Right, but don’t you at least glaze it with sauce a bit and then let it harden a bit on the meat?
So what’s the 2-2-1 method? Lol


----------



## ceeaton

Like you said before when you were researching the topic, there are many ways to make them. Pick one and decide if you like that. Ultimately it is what you like and to each his own. I do the sauce later because a couple of my kids don't dig it, so I put it on the side and let each decide. I actually think a well made rib doesn't require any sauce. I want to taste all the work I put into making them. Sometimes the sauce can make it hard to taste what type of wood you used since I have to hold back or my daughters won't like them. 

If I'm making ribs for just me I'd cook them on chunk wood with very little charcoal because I love the smokey flavor. Probably not good on the carcinogen front, but I'm a geezer and won't live very much longer anyway.


----------



## ibglowin

Pulled at 125 and it slowly crept up to 135 during the rest. Perfect temp. Served with what you see and a family favorite wedge salad with blue cheese crumble dressing........


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> saves me from the overnight butt cooks.



I haven't been able to pull off an overnight butt ANYTHING since college!


----------



## sour_grapes

Started from some bee-you-tee-ful lamb rib chops (instead of the lower grade I usually buy). I dry-brined those, and then grilled: potatoes, fennel, scallions, and pan-grilled some 'Bella 'shrooms with soy and EVOO. Those were awesome. Also served some leftover grilled broccoli. The lamb rib chops were cooked over searing heat for a bit under 3 minutes/side, but still turned out a wee bit overdone. (Varis would like them!  ) All washed down with mu 2017 H3 Syrah from grapes.


----------



## Kraffty

Chicken rotisserie


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Need to plan for BBQ ribs on the Weber kettle.
> 
> Do you guys do 3-2-1? (3 hours, then wrap 2 hours and finally unwrap and glaze for 1 hour).
> 
> I’ll be watching YouTube but if you have a good simple dry rub recommendation let me know.



I never wrap. I've tried it a couple of times and yes, they fall off the bone. But they lose what I consider good texture and to me they taste like steamed meat. I do the traditional method at 225° until the meat reaches 195 -200°.


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks good! I'm definitely a fan of the higher heat - no water in the pan and let the WSM get to 250-300. Works great for butts and ribs and saves me from the overnight butt cooks.



I did this one at 375 - 400 and it was up to 192° after just 2 hours when I wrapped it and dropped the heat to 275° and left it for a couple more hours. It was a 7 lb. boneless butt. For some reason, no one seemed to have any bone-in butts this week.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Like you said before when you were researching the topic, there are many ways to make them. Pick one and decide if you like that. Ultimately it is what you like and to each his own. I do the sauce later because a couple of my kids don't dig it, so I put it on the side and let each decide. I actually think a well made rib doesn't require any sauce. I want to taste all the work I put into making them. Sometimes the sauce can make it hard to taste what type of wood you used since I have to hold back or my daughters won't like them.
> 
> If I'm making ribs for just me I'd cook them on chunk wood with very little charcoal because I love the smokey flavor. Probably not good on the carcinogen front, but I'm a geezer and won't live very much longer anyway.



And thinking of it we always cook the St. Louis we but at Costco (they already come seasoned) in the electric oven and never add anything.
Thanks.


----------



## Rocky

You guys and all of this great food...


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> Nothing says "rookie" more than this!  LOL
> 
> View attachment 62578


Must of cut of the smoke ring before they put the sauce on. LOL


----------



## geek

Another question for you BBQ masters 

Anyone tried the ribs by wrapping first for a couple hours and then another couple hours unwrapped to firm up?
This is basically what the wife does in the oven inside, she cooks the St. Louis ribs in a big pot with the lid on to cook them well for a couple hours, then she removes the lid for another hour or so to firm up and give some color.

I know, another rookie question


----------



## bstnh1

Darrell Hawley said:


> Must of cut of the smoke ring before they put the sauce on. LOL


I'll bet those were like chewing on a tire!! lol


----------



## Boatboy24

Just whipped up this marinade for some BSB's. This Marinade Makes Any Chicken 1,000 Times Better

Instead of reserving the marinade for basting, I'll cook it down once I take the chicken out and will add a little honey. Any ideas for sides?


----------



## ceeaton

I like their idea of grilled asparagus, maybe some corn on the cob? You can saute some kale or swiss chard and use an acidic addition to the saute to help it marry to the flavors the marinade imparts to the chicken. I'd even take some of the marinade before adding the chicken (couple of TBS full) and add it to some mushrooms cooked down with a pat of butter.


----------



## ibglowin

Nope. Nope. Nope............

That would be sacrilege.



geek said:


> she cooks the St. Louis ribs in a big pot with the lid on to cook them well for a couple hours, then she removes the lid for another hour or so to firm up and give some color.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Nope. Nope. Nope............
> 
> That would be sacrilege.



They taste and look pretty good


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Am I approved? Lol

i think I’d wanted them a bit longer on the cook. This family likes them falling off the bone, they were close but you needed to pull a tiny bit


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 62722



Well played, Varis. Is that one 'wet' and one 'dry' I see?


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I like their idea of grilled asparagus, maybe some corn on the cob? You can saute some kale or swiss chard and use an acidic addition to the saute to help it marry to the flavors the marinade imparts to the chicken. I'd even take some of the marinade before adding the chicken (couple of TBS full) and add it to some mushrooms cooked down with a pat of butter.



Good suggestions. I guess I should have included the fact that I'm due for a grocery run and our current produce supply is limited. After searching for ideas, I came to the realization that it's probably going to be a Caesar salad and a little pasta tossed in EVOO and garlic.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Well played, Varis. Is that one 'wet' and one 'dry' I see?



My son and I decided to BBQ sauce one of the two.
I think I liked that one better...lol

Once wrapped, I didn't wait the full 2 hours so next time I'd leave it enough time, they came out very good IMHO.


----------



## ibglowin

Look like they are falling off the bone to me!


----------



## geek

I know, they're actually good...this family likes it more tender I guess...lol


----------



## ibglowin

Your family has teeth right?  




geek said:


> I know, they're actually good...this family likes it more tender I guess...lol


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Your family has teeth right?



LOL....so far...!!


----------



## Rocky

The morning I whipped up an old family favorite. We had this a lot when I was a kid because it was inexpensive and easy to make, nourishing and a large batch lasted for a couple of days. It is rapini (broccoli rabe), cannelloni beans and Italian sausage. Great with a good Italian cheese, bread and (of course) wine!


----------



## ceeaton

Hitting the fish pretty hard lately (not a bad thing) so hit the L button. Was at the local grocery store and they were laying out some lamb, including these chops. The "girls" in the family don't enjoy lamb, so since it was just my son and me for lunch, decided to grill them up (before the storms come). 

Married with some salt, pepper, garlic and dried rosemary (from my garden last year), but only for about 45 minutes since we were hungry. Directly cooked over a mix of wood and charcoal (I think it was apple) until they reached 140*F. Rested for a few minutes and served with sauteed portabella mushrooms (in butter) and baby kale that was growing in a pot in the driveway (needed the pot for something else). 

Perfect sized lunch since my weight is starting to inch up again (up to 190.0 this morning).


----------



## Boatboy24

Funny - I just picked up some beautiful lamb chops at Costco this morning. Baseball tonight and tomorrow though, so I may freeze them. I'm waiting to see what the call is with the weather.


----------



## cmason1957

I picked up some Sirloin Tri-tip at Costco this morning. I put it on medium high heat and rotate it about every 10-15 minutes, until it is about 135 F internal temp. That produces medium -> medium rare in the middle, out to medium -> medium Well at the ends. What a tasty way to make a somewhat tough piece of meat. My SIL made it one time for my wife and myself. Not sure what we are having with it, quite yet, maybe boring taters and greens or something like that.


----------



## ibglowin

I guess WMT Members did not get the memo.......









Do You Really Know What's in Spam?


Some people love it and others are put off. Which side of the Spam debate are you on?




www.tasteofhome.com


----------



## Kraffty

Spam, Spam, Spam, eggs and Spam.
We visited my in-laws a few weeks ago and they were eating fried spam for lunch just as we arrived. After my MIL joked about spam being beneath me I had her cut my a tiny bite (I'd guess it's been at least 30 years) and I have to say, it's just as friggin salty and greasy and oddly textured as I remember.


----------



## Rocky

When I was in the service in Europe in the 60's, one of the best things they served at the EM club was a pan fried spam and cheese sandwich on toast. I know it is not a gourmet entrée but it sure tasted great to a kid stationed in Germany. I still make it from time to time, just for the memories it brings.


----------



## ceeaton

Light rain just about to arrive. Was able to move the grill so my wife could do her Tae Bo and start some lump charcoal. Normally I would do direct for 3 or 4 minutes a side, tops, but wanted to keep it undercooked so I could throw it in with the veges and cook a little on the stove top.

Used a Mongolian Beef GF store bought sauce. Wasn't bad, but too much sugar for me (first ingredient on the label, yikes). Beef was perfectly done before cutting it up and adding to the rest of the pot ingredients. Still stayed really tender and might take some and put in the middle of a wrap and make a quesadilla tomorrow for breakfast.

Used the snow pea pods from the driveway planting, some broccoli, carrot, onion and the sauce. Turned out pretty good on top of some Jasmine rice. Yum!


----------



## sour_grapes

Has anyone baked bread on their grill?

Since the Great Unpleasantness started, I have been doing a lot more baking of bread. I bake in my oven at like 450F in an enameled cast-iron dutch oven. As the weather has (_finally_) started to warm up, I have been grilling a lot. I am tempted to start the grill earlier, throw the dutch oven on there (indirect) to preheat, and give it a go. I am worried about gauging the temperature (and sooting up my dutch oven!  ).

Anyone ever try this, and/or have unfounded opinions to share!


----------



## Kraffty

Unfounded here.. I'd give it a shot on a gas grill in a heartbeat but assume it would take much more effort in a charcoal grill to keep a consistent high temp.


----------



## ceeaton

I was planning on trying a loaf when the KettlePizza rig was cooling down. I kept temps from 450 to 350 for over an hour, which I think is a nice window. Would do it tonight (making pizza) but didn't make a bread dough up, guess I could try a small Italian type loaf if I don't make all the pizzas. Thanks for the reminder Paul!


----------



## sour_grapes

I am also wondering if the flavor of barbecued bread would be a turn off?! In the oven, I bake it with the lid on for 30 mins and the lid off for 15-20.... I am suddenly worried about smoky bread.


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Has anyone baked bread on their grill?
> 
> Since the Great Unpleasantness started, I have been doing a lot more baking of bread. I bake in my oven at like 450F in an enameled cast-iron dutch oven. As the weather has (_finally_) started to warm up, I have been grilling a lot. I am tempted to start the grill earlier, throw the dutch oven on there (indirect) to preheat, and give it a go. I am worried about gauging the temperature (and sooting up my dutch oven!  ).
> 
> Anyone ever try this, and/or have unfounded opinions to share!



I've baked both bread and pizza on my Primo, with great success (after my first scorching). Make sure you don't have any fire / coals directly under the subject, I always use the ceramic heat diverters that come with my grill, and cook both bread and pizza on a cooking stone. It gives the bread a grill flavor that's very different from oven baked bread, and quite tasty. You should definitely give it a whirl.

As for the temperature control, which is a real concern, I use a BBQ Guru, so that's never an issue, once the grill gets up to temp, it keeps it within a few degrees either way.


----------



## ceeaton

Just made a "light" wheat dough. 75/25 bread flour/whole wheat flour. If it proofs enough I'll chuck it on once it gets down to 450 and post the results later. Hopefully not another hockey puck like that one pizza I had.


----------



## ceeaton

Okay, results in. Made four pizzas, started the fire at 5:30, was still 650*F at 7:15pm. Went to my younger brothers house and he just happened to have an infrared thermometer that he let me borrow. Checked the temperature of the stone, still 554*F, so waited until it dropped to 450. Put the loaf that was formed several hours earlier on a piece parchment paper and let it cook. Rotated every 7 minutes since the front of the stone was 375 when I started and the back 450. Cooked until the internal temp hit 205 (about 32 minutes). Waited a few minutes and cut a few pieces.

Wifey was talking to our next door neighbor (I try to make pizzas for them once a week, they are due) so I took a couple of pieces over for both of them to sample. No one noticed any smokey flavor to the bread, only a bit of yeast burn for the extended second rise. Lump charcoal and mesquite was originally used to get the cooker up to temp, so I don't think there is an issue of too much smokiness cooking bread on the grill, at least with my setup.

Neighbor's grandson is living there right now, so gave the balance of the warm loaf to them. They immediately went in to slather it with some butter, I'm figuring that loaf is history by now.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I am also wondering if the flavor of barbecued bread would be a turn off?! In the oven, I bake it with the lid on for 30 mins and the lid off for 15-20.... I am suddenly worried about smoky bread.



Bread turned out nicely. I was able to get the grill to hold near 450F, trailing off a little, for the ~50 minutes bake, Honestly, not much difference discernible from doing it in the oven. I was hoping for a _little_ smokey flavor, but it was not to be. I think I will keep this in my back pocket for those hot summer days when I don't want to run the oven, but I don't think I will go out of my way to bake bread this way.


----------



## sour_grapes

In addition to the bread, I grilled most everything else, too. We had really nice pasture-raised pork chops. (Looks like I didn't get a picture of them after cooking, but they were pretty nice -- dry-brined, garlic powder and pumpkin-seed oil. Grilled sugar snap peas and onions. Charred Napa cabbage wedges (EVOO and salt to grill, then basted/slathered with a mixture of pumpkin-seed oil, soy, and sherry.) Some leftover mushroom risotto (not grilled!) and the bread from upthread.


----------



## sour_grapes

By the way, if you think that it looks like my cooking has improved, you are mistaken: I got a new phone!


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> By the way, if you think that it looks like my cooking has improved, you are mistaken: I got a new phone!


While I’ve never had the pleasure of tasting your cooking, I strongly suspect that it’s already at a pretty high level, despite the previously inferior photography......


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I am also wondering if the flavor of barbecued bread would be a turn off?! In the oven, I bake it with the lid on for 30 mins and the lid off for 15-20.... I am suddenly worried about smoky bread.



I wouldn't think that'd be an issue. Lot's of great bread made in wood fired ovens.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Has anyone baked bread on their grill?
> 
> Since the Great Unpleasantness started, I have been doing a lot more baking of bread. I bake in my oven at like 450F in an enameled cast-iron dutch oven. As the weather has (_finally_) started to warm up, I have been grilling a lot. I am tempted to start the grill earlier, throw the dutch oven on there (indirect) to preheat, and give it a go. I am worried about gauging the temperature (and sooting up my dutch oven!  ).
> 
> Anyone ever try this, and/or have unfounded opinions to share!



I've never done the grill bread, as I also fear maintaining temps would be a challenge over charcoal or wood. I can lock the gas grill down to a temp for a good while, but am not sure there's much benefit over an oven. I also use a method similar to yours with the DO. One thing I'm starting to think though is that the DO might just be a great heat regulator and would help to maintain temps. Heck, I've seen people make DO bread over a campfire, so it must be doable on a Weber.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Bread turned out nicely. I was able to get the grill to hold near 450F, trailing off a little, for the ~50 minutes bake, Honestly, not much difference discernible from doing it in the oven. I was hoping for a _little_ smokey flavor, but it was not to be. I think I will keep this in my back pocket for those hot summer days when I don't want to run the oven, but I don't think I will go out of my way to bake bread this way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 62814



Looks great! My thinking is that being in the DO minimizes any charcoal or smoke flavors.


----------



## Boatboy24

Baseball on Tuesday and Wednesday nights means low to no cooking. But, unemployment means I can cook in the afternoon. . I made up a batch of meatballs this afternoon in between lawn mowing and our baseball game. Most will be frozen and used later. The rest will be consumed with some sauce I made over the weekend in the next few days. I have a pork butt purchased last week that I need to get cooked, so that'll be my Thursday.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks great! My thinking is that being in the DO minimizes any charcoal or smoke flavors.


 
I agree. But I had it 30 mins covered, 20 mins uncovered, so I was hoping to get a bit out of that last 20'.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

Took it off not too long after that 186F pic. The bone pulled right out. I double wrapped in HD foil and a towel and put it in a cooler for about an hour while I made the sauce and cleaned up. This one came out great - super moist and flavorful. The sauce I made was one I haven't done in a few years at least - a combo of 'Thick-n-sweet' and NC vinegar based sauces. Overall, it's pretty thin, but the flavor profile works really well on the rich, smokey, pulled pork.


----------



## geek

It took about 12 hours?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> It took about 12 hours?



~7.5lbs. It was almost rock steady at 240F from 8:10 this morning until about 5:45. I probably could have taken it off half an hour earlier with the same result, but I wasn't ready. I'm finding that pork shoulder in the 250 range comes out just as good as in the 200-225 range, but a lot faster. I don't have to do overnight anymore. I used to buy larger butts and start them around midnight, maintaining 200-ish for 12-16 hours. I don't think the result is any better/worse at the slightly higher temps.


----------



## sour_grapes

We had orzo with sauteed red onions, parsley, and basil. Charred (grilled) broccoli with preserved lemons, butter, garlic, and parsley. Grilled snow peas and scallions. And grilled wild-caught Alaskan Pacific cod, marinated in lemon juice, and topped with tarragon-lemon butter.

Washed down with a Cline Viognier, which was more than adequate!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> ~7.5lbs. It was almost rock steady at 240F from 8:10 this morning until about 5:45. I probably could have taken it off half an hour earlier with the same result, but I wasn't ready. I'm finding that pork shoulder in the 250 range comes out just as good as in the 200-225 range, but a lot faster. I don't have to do overnight anymore. I used to buy larger butts and start them around midnight, maintaining 200-ish for 12-16 hours. I don't think the result is any better/worse at the slightly higher temps.



Yeah, those overnight cooks are a bit nerve breaking for me with briskets. This is why sometimes I’d like a pellet grill.

I have a 16lbs brisket in the freezer that I need to plan on how to tackle when I cook it in a couple weeks or do


----------



## ibglowin

I usually do 275-325 for Pork Butt. Results are excellent as long as you reach 200 IT. If I need the grill space I have taken them off the grill after 4 hours smoke and then finish off in the Dutch Oven in the stove (with the lid on). Perfect pull.



Boatboy24 said:


> ~7.5lbs. It was almost rock steady at 240F from 8:10 this morning until about 5:45. I probably could have taken it off half an hour earlier with the same result, but I wasn't ready. I'm finding that pork shoulder in the 250 range comes out just as good as in the 200-225 range, but a lot faster. I don't have to do overnight anymore. I used to buy larger butts and start them around midnight, maintaining 200-ish for 12-16 hours. I don't think the result is any better/worse at the slightly higher temps.


----------



## ceeaton

My Son wanted a salmon fillet, I'm sort of fished out a bit, needed a break. So at my 10 am run to the local market, found some spicy snausages, they looked good (never go food shopping when hungry). Now what to pair it with? Bud Light didn't quite fit the bill, wouldn't be able to taste the beer at all, which is the most important food group, in my opinion, for any meal (unless drinking wine, same goes for that). Grilled it up and yum!

Now to not drink another beer and get the rest of the lawn done. Beautiful day in central PA. Some days I'm happy when I'm basically part time at work, I'm free to do things after about 10 am...


----------



## geek

Subway


----------



## ibglowin

Mrs. IB's choice. Lemony Garlic Shrimp with Pasta. Lots of Vitamin G as well as Lemon. Served over angel hair pasta. Very light for a warm Summer night. If only I had a cold white wine to go with it.......


----------



## sour_grapes

I gave blood today, so I wanted to grill a steak. However, the rain gods did not cooperate: I got rained out. Accordingly, everything was made on the stovetop. 

We enjoyed fried potato wedges with Montreal steak seasoning; sautéed/braised lacinato kale from my CSA with and slices of garlic; stir-fried CSA snap peas with red onions, with fresh basil and balsamic vinegar; sautéed Portobello mushrooms and scallions; and a grass-fed NY strip steak (dry-brined, seared on cast-iron pan)

.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Mrs. IB's choice. Lemony Garlic Shrimp with Pasta. Lots of Vitamin G as well as Lemon. Served over angel hair pasta. Very light for a warm Summer night. If only I had a cold white wine to go with it.......
> 
> View attachment 62909
> View attachment 62910



I make essentially that same dish frequently, but I gotta say that yours looks REALLY good.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal

Cheese stuffed meatloaf on the Traeger ...just meatloaf, no side dishes, because I've spent a good part of the afternoon helping with haying


----------



## Johnd

Got half a pork belly in the sink, vac sealed and froze the other half. Think I’m gonna get it seasoned with sweet and hot spices, let it sit overnight, and smoke it slow/low on the Primo tomorrow.
Didn’t you do something similar recently @Boatboy24 ?


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Got half a pork belly in the sink, vac sealed and froze the other half. Think I’m gonna get it seasoned with sweet and hot spices, let it sit overnight, and smoke it slow/low on the Primo tomorrow.
> Didn’t you do something similar recently @Boatboy24 ?



I just cured mine and made bacon.


----------



## ceeaton

Just started a sourdough starter again about a week ago. It's doing well and smelling pretty good, so I hate throwing out the excess when you feed it every day. Today I decided to make some soft pretzels for my youngest daughter. She was supposed to have three friends over for a sleep over tonight out in a newly purchased tent (my better half has more money than I do since I pay all the bills). Only one is showing up and of course she is the one who just has to have italian sausage on her personal sized pizza. So I figure I heated up the stone and steel by cooking the pretzels (425). Should be able to get it back up to temp in about 30 minutes for pizzas later.


----------



## Boatboy24

Not exactly light, summer fare; but we're having spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Costco pizza night?


----------



## cmason1957

This is super tonight. Grilled porterhouse steaks, grilled sweet and white potatoes, with Brutucao Quadriga wine (that's a blend of Sangiovese, Primitivo, Barbara, and Dolcetto) from Mendocino County, California. Dry as a bone, but very fruity. Should have opened the wine a bit before we did, but it still goes well with these steaks. I'll have to cut the picture size down a bit.


----------



## ceeaton

Varis, where did you buy those boxes? Mine are plain brown (from Restaurant Supply store). Did you make that pizza on the grill or the oven, looks like the grill with the nice browned crust.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Not exactly light, summer fare; but we're having spaghetti and meatballs.


That's what I cook when there is the possibility of storms. Turns out I could have cooked the pizzas outside, but I hate getting a hot grill wet when I can help it.


----------



## geek

We stopped by a local pizza place here in town called Mario’s pizza, famous here.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> That's what I cook when there is the possibility of storms. Turns out I could have cooked the pizzas outside, but I hate getting a hot grill wet when I can help it.




Salad already half eaten. Meatballs cut in half.


----------



## Kraffty

First trial run with the Kettle Pizza done, and, thanks to Craig @ceeton I'd say it was a resounding success. Went with Hickory because I couldn't find oak in town and followed recipes Craig sent almost exactly for dough and sauce. Topped with Moz, Jack, Pepperoni, mushrooms and Olives, thin crust about 14" dia. and I finished half of it off myself. Probably end up napping in my chair this evening. The only problem I see is that we've been dieting for the last couple of weeks and saving up enough calories to have both beer and pizza on Saturday is going to require some serious planning.....


----------



## sour_grapes

Grilling night. Corn-off-the-cob (garlic, butter, marjoram); escarole (garlic, EVOO); summer squash (oil, herbs de Provence); and chicken thighs (smoked paprika, garlic powder, S&P, and ancho chile). Yummy all the way around.


----------



## geek

So it looks like home made pizza using the Weber grill is possible....hmmm


----------



## Boatboy24

Question for those using the KP: What's your vent configuration? I usually go with bottom wide open, but top closed.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep. That is the recommended configuration from KP:

*6. For most cooking applications, we recommend keeping the top vent closed and the bottom vent slightly open. Feel free to experiment with the vents depending on the exact fuel combination you may be using.*



Boatboy24 said:


> Question for those using the KP: What's your vent configuration? I usually go with bottom wide open, but top closed.


----------



## Boatboy24

All this talk about pizza caused me to whip up a batch of dough. Went 60/40 00/AP this time. This one won't be too complex, as we'll likely use it for lunch or dinner today. Good way to use up extra sauce from last night's dinner.


----------



## Boatboy24

Not a bad effort - especially considering I just threw the dough together at about 9:15 this morning. Used leftover sauce from last night's spaghetti and meatballs - drained a little liquid off and added a splash of red wine vinegar and some dried oregano. Each pie took 7-8 minutes, though I wasn't timing. On the first one (pepperoni), I threw the broiler on for the last minute+. Second was a cheese pizza for the wife, to which she added a couple slices of red pepper, just as I was about to put it in the oven. Third was also pepperoni. A nice chew to the crust, but not quite the exterior I'd like. I think I just need to have a super hot fire and an all 00 dough. I just can't get the KP that hot. The journey continues. And while I will probably never reach the ultimate destination, each step is still delicious and rewarding.


----------



## ceeaton

Agree with you and NM Mike. I would think you'd loose too much heat if the top was open, that opening in the front is big enough to begin with.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> First trial run with the Kettle Pizza done, and, thanks to Craig @ceeton I'd say it was a resounding success. Went with Hickory because I couldn't find oak in town and followed recipes Craig sent almost exactly for dough and sauce. Topped with Moz, Jack, Pepperoni, mushrooms and Olives, thin crust about 14" dia. and I finished half of it off myself. Probably end up napping in my chair this evening. The only problem I see is that we've been dieting for the last couple of weeks and saving up enough calories to have both beer and pizza on Saturday is going to require some serious planning.....
> View attachment 62939



Looks great, Mike! Can you share a little about your grill setup, temps, etc? What was your dough recipe?


----------



## Kraffty

Craig sent me an article from cooks illustrated that I can forward if you don't have, uses all standard bread flour and substituted olive oil for the called out vegetable oil. Just made it 24 hours in advance. Lump coal with a couple large chunks of Hickory and gauge was pegged over 700 so I'm not really sure how hot it was. I did rotate quickly and still had a very slight blackening on the back edge. I'm thinking maybe rotating the stone just before sliding on the pizza might be helpful.


----------



## ceeaton

I can send the article via conversation. Just don't post what I gave you for general consumption or I'd have my butt in a sling for copyright infringement.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I can send the article via conversation. Just don't post what I gave you for general consumption or I'd have my butt in a sling for copyright infringement.



I think I might have that one.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just threw a bird in the oven. "Use or freeze by 6/30" and after this week's Costco run, no freezer space to be had.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

It was wonderful weather here today, which inevitably led to a feast-a-thon. We started with a nice preprandial snack of burrata with lots of fresh basil and EVOO, complemented by Castelvetrano olives. Dinner was fabulous: grilled Michigan asparagus with grilled garlic scapes (from my garden); fresh local spinach sauteed with lots of Vitamin G and EVOO, with black pepper and lemon juice; grilled/roasted green garlic bulbs (from my garden); grilled Yukon gold potatoes; and _le pièce de resistance_, slow-grilled lamb ribs. Think of them like baby back ribs, but lamb instead of pork. I marinated them for 30 hours in EVOO, garlic, rosemary, and fennel, then cooked on the Weber for ~3 hours at 250-300F. Even got a decent smoke ring. They were stunning. Finished it all off with grilled peaches with heavy cream.


----------



## GreginND

Here's my pizza contribution.


----------



## Boatboy24

@GreginND : How's the Petit Petit? I've been tempted to try, but have been worried that the best part of the wine would be the label.


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> @GreginND : How's the Petit Petit? I've been tempted to try, but have been worried that the best part of the wine would be the label.



At the price point of under $12/bottle at least in Missouri at Costco. It is a really good wine, my wife and I drink it way to often. Slightly fruity, maybe sweetened, always hard to really tell and haven't cared enough to measure. long lasting finish, I like it better at a just slightly cool temp of about 62 or so.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## GreginND

Boatboy24 said:


> @GreginND : How's the Petit Petit? I've been tempted to try, but have been worried that the best part of the wine would be the label.



It's exactly like you would expect from a Michael David wine - rich with over the top fruit. Personally, I prefer a more reserved old world style red with subtle fruit, tobacco and leather. But this is nicely balanced with plenty of fruit and jammyness.


----------



## sour_grapes

Thunderstorms precluded grilling, so I decided on a nice Italian theme on the stovetop. First pic: check out that wonderful head of escarole from our local farmers' market. (That is a standard 8" chef's knife in the picture, believe it or not.) I sauteed that with LOTS of Vitamin G, EVOO, and sherry. We also enjoyed beet greens from the farmers' market, sauteed with onions and brightened with lemon juice. Main course was _bucatini all'Amatriciana_, with the requisite _guanciale _(bacon from a pig's jowl). I did make a few alterations that would make a denizen of Amatrice angry, such as including lots of garlic and some mushrooms in addition to the traditional hot pepper flakes and onions. I topped it with the traditional pecorino as well as non-traditional fresh basil. Please forgive the lines in the plate: I was trying to correct the absolutely crappy job of plating that Mrs. S_G did before I could get to the table to do it myself!


----------



## Rocky

Paul, have you and Mrs. S_G ever considered adoption?

That is one beautiful 'scarole! One of my favorites sautéed in olive oil, red pepper flakes and a little water to steam them. I also add cannelloni beans and pepperoni. Yum!


----------



## ceeaton

Having a stall on my weight loss efforts, so looked back over what I was eating when I was losing weight and found that I haven't been eating as much fish. So talked with my Son and we decided on mahi mahi fish tacos. Cut a frozen slab of the fish up into more manageable pieces and got the grill going with a little charcoal and a little apple wood (chunks). Seasoned pretty simply with salt, pepper, smoked paprika, chile pwd and ground cayenne pepper. Really nice day to grill BTW. Heated two shells each and had a lunch fit for a king (not a king fish).

Just some lettuce, diced jalapenos, sour cream and taco sauce. Yum!


----------



## geek

Colombian friend brought me a Dominican dish called “cocido de patitas de cerdo”.

good!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Pig's feet?


----------



## Boatboy24

Another step down the pizza rabbit hole:


----------



## sour_grapes

I again scored some lamb shoulder chops that were close to being rib chops. These were a bit different than I had seen before; I think they used to cut between the blade part and the rib-chop part, but these included both parts. Dry-brined and grilled, and turned out nicely (but not my best effort ever). Plated with grilled fresh fennel, grilled CSA snow peas, and grilled Yukon gold potatoes. No one complained!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Pig's feet?



Yes, they make it either with pig or cow. The stew is very 'powerful' if you're having a hangover, LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks Jim. Lots of good tips in there!



Boatboy24 said:


> Another step down the pizza rabbit hole:


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm at it again...


----------



## Boatboy24

I started a Levain this morning using the method/recipe in the Forkish book. Gonna be Monday before I actually make some bread from it, but in the meantime, I may follow @ceeaton's lead and do some soft pretzels in a day or two with the discarded portions. Forkish uses whole wheat or whole rye flour for the Levain. From there, you can mix in AP, etc when making your loaves.


----------



## ceeaton

I'm taking the discard from my sourdough culture which is approaching day 13 and making a loaf of bread on the stone in the oven for a coworker of mine who has her last day tomorrow. In this COVID environment I'm sure she won't get a cake or any type of sendoff, she has worked there over 30 years. Kind of sad, just hope she likes bread with a small bit of sourdough twang to it!

Edit: House smells great, turned out pretty well, going to be hard to give it away!


----------



## sour_grapes

I had an island theme going, but I could not decide if it was in the Caribbean or the Mediterranean! On the Med side, we enjoyed grilled asparagus and green garlic; fava bean salad with parsley, cilantro, basil, garlic, EVOO, and Asiago; grilled patty pan squash with za'atar; and homemade bread with EVOO; on the Caribbean side, we enjoyed grilled cod slathered with mango/jalapeño salsa. Also a simple salad of Boston lettuce with only lime juice and EVOO. Washed down with the ho-made Viognier described elsewhere.

I am not sure which side of the debate the grilled peaches with heavy cream land on!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

Pork shoulder in the making.....


----------



## cmason1957

We are having pork steaks tomorrow. For those who aren't from the St. Louis area, I'll explain. Take a pork shoulder, cut it into steaks. Grill. (This next step is optional and sometimes called South St. Louis BBQ) Get a relatively large metal pot, like the big blue roasters grandma used to have. Add 1 gallon of Maul's BBQ (and it must be Maul's brand, extra thin). Place steaks in pot, bring to a boil. If you have some hamburgers, hot dogs, or ribs, throw those in as well. If I do this step, I'll try to take a picture, more than likely I won't do it, my wife isn't a fan of it and everybody knows, if momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy.


----------



## NoQuarter

Sat. I'll be starting my fire in the smoker about 4:00 am to do a couple Boston butts myself.
Got some pecan wood after storm damage last winter, gonna be good.
Throw on a few slabs of pork ribs after noon too. Lot of friends, kids and grand-kids to feed up.
Calling for some showers so we should have a good long fireworks display without catching forest on fire.


----------



## ceeaton

Pork butt tomorrow...it is supposed to be 95 so maybe a few burning twigs and I'll get 200*F +. It's a smaller butt, only 6.5 lbs (much smaller than my butt). Tonight is a spatchcocked chicken which is slightly larger than the pork butt (but still smaller than my butt).


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Came out darn good


----------



## ceeaton

Sorry, no grill images, forgot. Did a hot and fast spatcocked chicken (cut in half) on the Weber bullet. Put in 3/4 of a chimney of lump charcoal and a mesquite log. Took longer to get done than the recipe states, but was worth the wait. Seasoned with salt, pepper and some dried oregano. Sorry, forgot to take pictures until we were eating, turned out really tasty!

Edit: meant to add a link to the approach I used:









Hot & Fast Chicken - The Virtual Weber Bullet


Hot & Fast Chicken: Tender, well-rendered chicken skin worth eating is achieved using a high-temp smoke-roasting method in the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker.




www.virtualweberbullet.com


----------



## Boatboy24

Got some ‘flap meat’ at Costco last week. Pretty much skirt steak, but so far, I think much better. Took this one out of the freezer and thawed it earlier today. It had been previously seasoned wit S&P, garlic powder, onion powder, paprika, chili powder, cumin, and oregano. I started it in sous vide for what was supposed to be 2 hours, ended up being closer to 3. Then onto the Performer at 550F+ for about 90-120 seconds per side. Sliced it up after resting for a few minutes and made some tacos. 


At the turn after just under two minutes - getting a nice sear. 



Layering the flavors: ho-made guacamole smeared on the tortilla, then topped with the steak.



Final assembly and ready to be rolled, thinly sliced Romaine, pickled red onion and a little leftover 'crema' from our last batch of fish tacos.


----------



## ceeaton

Varis, you can't love that post, it isn't well done enough, LOL.


----------



## ibglowin

Celebrating a day early! 14lb Costco Prime. Now down to about 10.5lb. Trying a new rub. Chupacabra Brisket Magic. Mostly SPG blend.


----------



## geek

I have a 17lbs brisket in the freezer and will try to tackle soon, hoping I can dial in this fire to be stable overnight :-(


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> I have a 17lbs brisket in the freezer and will try to tackle soon, hoping I can dial in this fire to be stable overnight :-(


Just do a snake in the weber kettle, but instead of doing a double decker line of charcoal just put one row on the top layer. Should last you four or five hours, and with your inkbird you can set an alarm to alert you when the snake runs out. Then get up and build another snake the same way and hopefully that will make it till morning and you can either put another snake with two layers x two rows or move it to another grill.

I'm having issues controlling my fire in the bullet cooker because it is so darn hot here, and of course I was stupid and set it up in the sun. It's just getting into the shade now but I've been running 270-280. I used the minion method for a pork butt and at four hours it just hit 165, so if I lift the lid and the fat is splitting when I go to spritz it, I'll have to wrap. Just a little too early for a 6 pm dinner. Guess it will spend more time in a cooler than I expected. Such is the life cooking a hunk of meat...


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Just do a snake in the weber kettle, but instead of doing a double decker line of charcoal just put one row on the top layer. Should last you four or five hours, and with your inkbird you can set an alarm to alert you when the snake runs out. Then get up and build another snake the same way and hopefully that will make it till morning and you can either put another snake with two layers x two rows or move it to another grill.



Thanks Craig for the tip. So one row on the bottom and another on top?
I've done 3 rows on the bottom, then 2 rows on top and one row on the very top, I think it is way too much and they burn fast for sure.!!


----------



## ceeaton

I always do two on the bottom so as the snake progressively catches fire it won't be interrupted if the next briquette isn't close enough to catch. Two has a better chance of one catching than one. The top is where I do one if I'm going to be away, or trying to sleep and keeping it in control. Now if you get a windy night I'd probably do two on the top and two on the bottom. I always leave my vents 100% open, top and bottom. That way I don't need to adjust in the middle of the night, my adjustments are through the fuel amount, not the air amount.

Now on the bullet, the vents are everything, hard to control that with out air control. I've been running three hours with the bottom ones closed all the way and I'm still hitting 270. Other times I've done that it has gone out after and hour or so. I think I warped the bottom of the cooker when we started doing fires in the driveway before we got our stand alone fire pit. So I think a lot of air is getting in around the seams. At least that is what I'm going with!

edit: I just added some cold water and apple cider vinegar to what was left in the water pan and am holding around 245, guess that is the ticket on a hot day. Checked the butt and the fat cap hasn't cracked hardly at all, so I think I'm good for now. I wait for that till I wrap, I don't go by temp.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> I always leave my vents 100% open, top and bottom. That way I don't need to adjust in the middle of the night, my adjustments are through the fuel amount, not the air amount.



Oh wow, I learn something new every day.
I always close the vents accordingly to prevent a very high temp, but thinking about it then it makes sense with the sneak method since the coals will be burning sort of "one at a time".

When you do this with vents wide open, what's the average grill temp taking in consideration a warm weather temp?


----------



## ceeaton

I'd guess 260 on a hot day, on a cool spring afternoon (or night for that matter) maybe 235-240. That's with the two x two rows on top of one another. Two rows on the bottom and one on top will run 20 degrees cooler, but for some reason seems to burn faster (ie. not last as long). If you put lots of wood chunks in that will raise the temps as wood seems to combust at a much higher temp than the briquettes. I have always used the Kingsford briquettes. I had trouble keeping the Royal Oak going for some reason, maybe the bag got wet or something. I do love the Royal Oak lump, but the lump burns way too quick and hot to use in a snake IMHO.

Oh, wind can knock 25-50 degrees off it, or it can add. Haven't figured that one out. It will add if you can insulate the cooker because it is getting more oxygen for combustion, plus the heat loss from the cooker if insulated is decreased.


----------



## geek

Thanks Craig, good tips.


----------



## ibglowin

Fixing to wrap in pink butcher paper.


----------



## ceeaton

Just wrapped my butt in foil. Was reading 175*F 20 minutes ago, now up to 182. Fat cap just starting to split.


----------



## geek

you wrapped what? lol


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> you wrapped what? lol


I takes the heavy duty foil because it is so big, LOL.


----------



## ibglowin

BFF's provided some Costco sourced BB's. The Weber is fired up as well. Might be some leftovers.......


----------



## geek

Send the address...lol


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> BFF's provided some Costco sourced BB's. The Weber is fired up as well. Might be some leftovers.......
> 
> View attachment 63136



No safe zone away from direct fire?


----------



## ibglowin

Nope. Running the vents closed for the most part. Have a temp probe on the grate so I can monitor closely and open and shut er down to keep it dialed in between 225-250. I also keep the bone side down the entire time which adds a bit more protection. Main thing is you want no flare up/flame or your in big trouble!



geek said:


> No safe zone away from direct fire?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Nope. Running the vents closed for the most part. Have a temp probe on the grate so I can monitor closely and open and shut er down to keep it dialed in between 225-250. I also keep the bone side down the entire time which adds a bit more protection. Main thing is you want no flare up/flame or your in big trouble!



flare up would def be a problem, do you put charcoal all over on the bottom?


----------



## ibglowin

I start up as usual with a mound and some apple wood once the fire is going good then I spread it out evenly put the lid on and choke it down. It's ok if it's a little hot at the beginning (3-350) as its going to start dropping slowly from there. Main thing is don't start off too hot (4-450). Once it starts to drop too much I open the bottom vent a bit and top a bit and then watch the grate probe. When its gets above 250 then close em off. You can go 40 mins or so before you need to tweak again. Not perfect but it works. 



geek said:


> flare up would def be a problem, do you put charcoal all over on the bottom?


----------



## ceeaton

Pork was very good. Thought it would get done real early, but was ready just in time. Pulled at 205 and rested for about an hour. At 190 there were parts when probed that had some resistance. At 205 it was like a probing a bag of melted butter. Made a simple NC bbq sauce (vinegar, demerara sugar, salt, pepper and red pepper flakes) on the side. Served with some cole slaw and a bun. Not much more needed with this dinner. Wifey made some GF mac 'n cheese, but I didn't have room for it.

Gave my neighbor who had lent us his canoe to go fishing about 6 or 7 sandwiches worth. Also gave another neighbor a semi sourdough loaf with the leftovers when I fed my starter today. Added some yeast to leaven it quicker and cooked on the pizza stone I leave in the oven. Smelled good, waiting for a report back.


----------



## bstnh1

Nothing fancy today. Having some of the family over for a run-of-the-mill cookout with hot dogs, burgers, corn on the cob and potato salad. Seating in the back yard 6 feet apart.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mango Tango Pork Chops (and chicken) last night. Topped with mango salsa - black beans and corn on the side.










Mango Tango Pork Chops
Serves: 6
Total Calories: 284
Ingredients
FOR THE MARINADE:
1 cup mango juice
1/4 cup rice vinegar
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tablespoons minced shallots
2 teaspoons minced garlic
2 teaspoons hot garlic chili sauce (Sriracha)
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

6 bone-in pork chops, about 3/4-inch thick each
Directions:
TO MAKE THE MARINADE: In a medium bowl whisk together the marinade ingredients.

Place the pork chops in a large, resealable plastic bag and pour in the marinade. Press the air out of the bag and seal tightly. Turn the bag to distribute the marinade, place in a bowl, and refrigerate for 2 to 4 hours, turning occasionally.

Remove the chops from the bag, reserving the marinade. Allow the chops to stand at room temperature for 20 to 30 minutes before grilling. Pour the marinade into a small saucepan. Bring to a boil and boil 1 full minute. Remove from the heat.

Grill the chops over Direct Medium heat until the juices run clear and the meat is firm to the touch, 8 to 10 minutes, turning and basting with the marinade once halfway through grilling time. Serve warm.

From Weber’s Big Book of Grilling. Copyright © 2001


----------



## geek

Those chops look yummy


----------



## ceeaton

For you pizza dough makers, if you have a sourdough culture going you know they usually tell you to discard what is taken out before feeding the main "mother" culture. Here's a interesting recipe I may try today for pizza tomorrow for dinner. Looks like there are plenty of other yummy ideas to make. Just post your results if you try one, please!









Sourdough Pizza Crust


A chewy, flavorful crust, using sourdough starter, perfect with any type of topping.




www.kingarthurflour.com


----------



## ibglowin

Working on my bread making skills again this week. Between juggling two fires and two meats yesterday during my "down time" I prepped another couple loaves of sourdough. Getting the hang of working with a wet dough. Switched over to the Baby Wolf oven to see how it performs for high temp bread baking. Did very well. Had to modify the handle of the Dutch Oven in order to get it to fit in the oven with the lid on. Ended up reversing the handle (handle on inside screw on outside) Worked like a charm. 25 mins @ 450 with the lid followed by 20mins @ 450 without the lid. Got perfect release this time from the bannetons. Almost like I knew what I was doing! One 2.0lber loaf and one 1.5lber.


----------



## geek

lots of bread making talk lately, I guess I need to give it a try..!


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> lots of bread making talk lately, I guess I need to give it a try..!


If you can grill, you definitely can master bread making.


----------



## Boatboy24

I took the discard from the sourdough starter this morning and attempted to make bread. Going by measurements, I had an extremely sticky dough - stickier than any I've ever made. A little bench work adding flour, and I managed to get two workable loaves out of it. Got a decent rise and put one in the proofing basket to bake soon, and the other in the fridge to sit overnight. I'll warm that one up and proof it tomorrow to see if either method is better than the other. 

My Levain has been more liquidy than what I've expected, but so far seems to be fermenting along and smells good. Should be ready for the first official loaf from it on Monday - Pain de Campagne.


----------



## ceeaton

Hit the easy button and did some turkey breast fajitas. A pack of two breasts was only 2.99 (on fire sale), only issue might be that I might have added a bit too much (perfect for me) hot sauce to the marinate. We'll see if I get yelled at in a few minutes or not. I tested a piece when I was slicing to add to the pot with the grilled veges and I'm still sweating. We had some sort of dry front come through and the temps dropped with the humidity. So I'm pretty sure I'm not hot from the ambient temperature.




Edit: didn't get yelled at, my wife noted the spiciness but said it was very good.


----------



## Boatboy24

Bread came out OK. Loaf was smaller than I’m used to working with, but I cooked as I usually do. As a result, it was overdone. I also forgot to add salt, so it was a little
flat. Rise could've gone a little longer, but all in all, not a bad effort for kind of winging it. Burgers for dinner tonight.


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Hit the easy button and did some turkey breast fajitas. A pack of two breasts was only 2.99 (on fire sale), only issue might be that I might have added a bit too much (perfect for me) hot sauce to the marinate. We'll see if I get yelled at in a few minutes or not. I tested a piece when I was slicing to add to the pot with the grilled veges and I'm still sweating. We had some sort of dry front come through and the temps dropped with the humidity. So I'm pretty sure I'm not hot from the ambient temperature.
> 
> View attachment 63176
> 
> 
> Edit: didn't get yelled at, my wife noted the spiciness but said it was very good.


Noting the spiciness is soooo much better than "This is so hot you can't even eat it. It's horrible! You ruined a perfectly good dinner. Why did you have to put so much hot stuff in it?


----------



## geek

From yesterday


----------



## sour_grapes

Yesterday, I started marinating a small pork shoulder for jerk pork using this recipe from Serious Eats (which I have used multiple times previously):
Jerk Pork Recipe | Cook the Book 
Even though the meat is marinated with lots of habeneros (subbed for the indicated Scotch Bonnets), the grilling reduces the spicy heat to something comfortable.

The marinade is so damn tasty by itself (if quite hot!). Then you butterfly the pork shoulder, and then cut slits in it and pound it thin, so you get more spicy jerk taste per bite. However, this shoulder was so small (~3 lbs) that it may be _too_ thin. I'll let you know later!


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> From yesterday
> 
> View attachment 63186


I was going to ask what it is. But maybe I'd be better off not asking, eh?


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> I was going to ask what it is. But maybe I'd be better off not asking, eh?


Lol.

A piece of chicken leg, BBQ ribs, yellow rice and some delicious “Dominican” style sausage (which I’m not sure why is so good!!)


----------



## GreginND

I just couldn't wait for them to ripen, so I fried some. Also had black bean quinoa burgers on homemade buns.


----------



## geek

Pulled pork left overs with corn tortillas and a bit of white rice.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal

Ribs on the Traeger...they smell so good right!


now


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night. Made two for two different neighbors. Three for us (on GF, one for the girls and one for me). An eventful cook. First, right after I started the chimney starter I noticed the only T-storm in PA was just 15 miles SW of us. Fortunately it fell apart, though I would have loved the rain, been pretty dry.

First pizza was for my next door neighbor. She likes a soft crust so I always do her's first before the stone warms up too much. Turned out well, waiting for a report back.




Second one was for another neighbor up the street. He just moved in maybe six months ago. He's lent us his canoe so we could go fishing, given me some sunflower plants, just dropped off some bubbles and a bubble maker for my youngest daughter, he's just a nice dude in general. Didn't take an image but it turned out well. Stone was up to 500 in the back and 450 in the front. 

Third one was for the "girls". Somehow, I don't know how other than maybe too much beer involved, when I went to scoop up and rotate the pizza, I pushed it down the left edge into the fire. Argh. From the image you can tell which end was in the fire. All I'm going to say about that one, I've put it behind me (and always make one extra dough).




Third pizza that actually was edible was from a sourdough dough that I split in half. Was supposed to be all mine, but since I messed up the "girls" pizza, had to give up my weeks worth of leftover pizza for breakfast. Had to make it thin (wifey prefers thicker crust). By then the ambient temp had fallen to 500 and the stone was 550 in the back and 490 in the front. Cooked pretty quick and wifey said it tasted great, sourdough taste but not in your face.




Last pizza was mine. Pepperoni, pulled pork and some shaker peppers. Turned out great, took longer to cook because the back of the stone was down to 480 and the front 425. When I took the second image to show the bottom, it was just off the cooker and of course all the toppings slid off. Not a great night for the chef. Fortunately they were easily reapplied to the crust and allowed to cool. Nice crispy outside, chewing inside, even though the crust was rather thin from splitting the dough. Sourdough flavor was evident but not overwhelming, need to try that again sometime soon.







Learned a bunch and that is all you can hope for when you make cooking mistakes.


----------



## Kraffty

Pretty bland looking color wise 
but really tasted good last night, BB ribs, Chicken Thighs, potato salad and corn relish. All on the smoker with APL dry rub and BBQ sauce. Right at 5-1/2 hour cook time. Not burned despite the really dark bark.


----------



## Boatboy24

That doesn't look bland at all. I'm still full from pizza, but that plate has me drooling.


----------



## sour_grapes

My jerk pork turned out just fine, despite being a little thin. The shoulder had a number of different muscles, and one of those turned out a little overdone/dry, but most of it was nicely juicy. The spice level was good -- enough to give a warm feeling in the tummy and mouth, but not obnoxious. Just to give an idea, I would say it was kind of just a notch down from straight Tabasco, but north of sriracha. 

Rounded the meal out with grilled potatoes (seasoned with ho-made Montreal steak seasoning); grilled CSA yellow squash (fennel powder); and green beans (za'atar). Washed down with a crisp Viognier from a juice bucket.


----------



## sour_grapes

Speaking of all this grilling, this article is a must-read on barbecue in Basque country: 
Where barbecue culture began?


----------



## Boatboy24

Glad it came out OK, Paul. I love the Jerk flavor profile, but find that it's sometimes too hot for me. I like some heat, but a lot of it is over the top. I had a recipe years ago that was outstanding and being homemade, I could regulate the heat. But it took me over an hour to make the marinade - a lot of work. A few years ago, I discovered Walkerswood - which is really good, but hot. Just last week, I saw a "Walkerswood Mild" at Wegman's and I grabbed a few bottles. Will try it out soon and post up my thoughts.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Glad it came out OK, Paul. I love the Jerk flavor profile, but find that it's sometimes too hot for me. I like some heat, but a lot of it is over the top. I had a recipe years ago that was outstanding and being homemade, I could regulate the heat. But it took me over an hour to make the marinade - a lot of work. A few years ago, I discovered Walkerswood - which is really good, but hot. Just last week, I saw a "Walkerswood Mild" at Wegman's and I grabbed a few bottles. Will try it out soon and post up my thoughts.



Never heard of Walkerswood. I'll keep my eye out for it. Looking forward to your report.

If all else fails, we just decided to travel late this month, and we will be at the site of a very important Wegman's! Not the mothership in Rochester, but the one that is closest to Danny Wegman's house.  Consequently, it is very nice. Hopefully they will have it.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Never heard of Walkerswood. I'll keep my eye out for it. Looking forward to your report.
> 
> If all else fails, we just decided to travel late this month, and we will be at the site of a very important Wegman's! Not the mothership in Rochester, but the one that is closest to Danny Wegman's house.  Consequently, it is very nice. Hopefully they will have it.



I'd read about Walkerswood for years on BBQ forums that I read. Finally found some a handful of years ago at Giant and grabbed it. I may have overdone it, but wow, was it hot. Tried it one or two more times to the same result. But I have a tendency to use more marinade than required and leave more on the meat when cooking. Anxious to try the mild to see if the flavor profile is still prevalent without the heat. One of the things I've always liked about Jerk is the allspice, so hopefully that's still there.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I'd read about Walkerswood for years on BBQ forums that I read. Finally found some a handful of years ago at Giant and grabbed it. I may have overdone it, but wow, was it hot. Tried it one or two more times to the same result. But I have a tendency to use more marinade than required and leave more on the meat when cooking. Anxious to try the mild to see if the flavor profile is still prevalent without the heat. One of the things I've always liked about Jerk is the allspice, so hopefully that's still there.



Yeah, about the only thing I use allspice for is this recipe. It is such a nice component of jerk -- maybe I should try to work it in to other things?!


----------



## geek

Domino’s, oh well


----------



## sour_grapes

Last-minute grilling. CSA-sourced sugar snap peas (herbes de Provence). Mushroom caps (soy and EVOO in cap, cooked on grill, but in a cast-iron pan). Sauteed spinach from farmer's market, with lots of garlic and EVOO, with lemon juice and black pepper. Baguette pieces with garlic cloves toasted on grill. (Mrs. S_G's idea.) And a grass-fed beef hamburger, tarted up with mayo and Mike's (@ibglowin 's) secret ingredient, anchovy paste, topped with some Asiago pressato cheese (basically, a semi-soft verson of Asiago).


----------



## Rocky

geek said:


> Domino’s, oh well
> 
> View attachment 63252


Who gests the half with jalapenos?


----------



## Boatboy24

Baseball tonight means a quick and early dinner. I took these out of the freezer Sunday night, thinking I’d cook them last night. But I forgot I had plans last night. So they’ll be consumed for lunch today. EVOO, S&P, dried oregano and rosemary; and of course, a healthy dose of vitamin G.


----------



## Boatboy24

Not a bad lunch. Been so long since I've cooked lamb chops, they came out somewhat rare. I had a couple, and one son had one. I'm going to vac seal the rest to reheat sous vide for easy meals the next couple days.


----------



## geek

Rocky said:


> Who gests the half with jalapenos?



mostly the kids...lol


----------



## geek

Quick lunch


----------



## ceeaton

Wasn't too sure if some T-storms would pop up, at the last minute I started up the kettle grill with some lump charcoal and did a marinated top round. Not the thickest one I ever bought, but looked good and figured if I didn't overdo the slab it would be tender enough to eat. Checked the temperature when I thought it "looked" like the low 120's and it was pushing 140. Pulled it immediately and rested it for 20 minutes. Fortunately my wife prefers well done, I did see some hues of pink in it. Served with some broccoli flavored rice and a salad, topped with blue cheese of course. Was still pretty tender and very flavorful.


----------



## Boatboy24

Is that salad I see under that Blue Cheese Dressing?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Is that salad I see under that Blue Cheese Dressing?


You have to have something with your blue cheese dressing. Hadn't had it for a week, I needed my fix.

I can't thank NM Mike (ibglowin) enough for giving me that recipe, although he was trying to get me to stop losing weight, LOL. He gave me one for greek dressing as well, I alternate them, both are very good.


----------



## sour_grapes

I found soon-to-expire lamb shoulder chops (a Woo-Hoo special to Mike) for about half off, marinated them in garlic, fresh rosemary, and olive oil, and grilled them low and slow. I then pulled those off and wrapped them, while I cranked the grill up to 500F to make a loaf of bread detailed elsewhere.  Meanwhile, I made an artichoke salad with olives, garlic, onion, basil, tomatoes, and EVOO, from this lovely recipe: Artichoke Olive Salsa | Oldways . Also made tabouleh* with scallions, red onions, tomatoes, lemon juice, and obviously lots of parsley. After I pulled the bread off the grill, I grilled some broccoli, and then slathered it with a sauce of lemon/butter/capers/garlic.

Just as I was nearing completion of the broccoli, the skies opened, and it started raining torrentially. I just made it!! Broccoli was a little underdone, even.

*pro-tip on summertime tabouleh/cous-cous. Commercial cous-cous is already cooked. You do not need to boil it; just rehydrate at room temperature in water and lemon juice; it takes ~1/2 hour. Then add your alliums, herbs, tomatoes, etc.


----------



## Boatboy24

@sour_grapes: it appears you and I have the same lamb marinating dish.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> @sour_grapes: it appears you and I have the same lamb marinating dish.



Indeed!

Hmmm, and no one has ever seen Jim and me at the same time....


----------



## geek

Officially nominated as the lamb man


----------



## ibglowin

Who doesn't have this somewhere in your cupboards if your over 40! LOL






Boatboy24 said:


> @sour_grapes: it appears you and I have the same lamb marinating dish.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Officially nominated as the lamb man



Not so sure after @Boatboy24 's loin-chops lunch the other day!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Who doesn't have this somewhere in your cupboards if your over 40! LOL
> 
> View attachment 63300



I don't have those fancy handles on mine. Must've done away with them after you 'seasoned' guys got yours.


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> Who doesn't have this somewhere in your cupboards if your over 40! LOL
> 
> View attachment 63300



I had one, but it went away with the first wife. I sure do miss that piece of cooking equipment.


----------



## ibglowin

Found it on Etsy used for sale. Looks like it was made around ~1980 which would have been my 1st as well. LOL


----------



## Kraffty

So here's my woeful tale of a second attempt at pizza on my KettlePizza while still on a high after my first attempt went so simply perfect. I'd defrosted the frozen dough and sauce halves saved from my first batch (so far so good). Chopped my ingredients and fired up the Kettle. In the mean time shaped the dough and stretched out and rolled the edges slightly on the peel (First Mistake). The coals were getting close so I went ahead perfed the crust with a fork and spritzed it with Olive Oil (Second Mistake based on reliable info I had gleaned on the Web). I dumped the coals, threw on a couple of pieces of hardwood and sat the stone in place to heat up. In the meantime I sauced the pizza with the defrosted sauce that while thick originally was now more watery and separated (Third Mistake). Onto the toppings, maybe a bit heavy handed but I'll never know for sure, at least from this go-round. Now, Pizza in hand, on peel, out to the deck I head when the wife stops me to suggest I push the toppings down a bit (Forth Mistake but who's counting by now). With the confidence gained from all of my previous experience I step up to the mouth of the KP, peel in hand, with the swagger of Casey at bat, slide the pizza peel into the oven and give it a shake....... nothing moves except some to the toppings. The dough has become a vinyl pizza sticker. After futzing with it for a bit my only solution is to pull the stone out, scrape the best I can, the pizza up and place it on the pizza pan. I throw it back into the Kettle to get what's left of the intact crust to firm up then eventually get that back onto the stone for the last few minutes.

I'm hoping that this "teaching opportunity" means instead of making a bunch of mistakes on a bunch of pizzas I've gotten it all out of my system in one brilliant fiasco. Exhibits B - Before and A - After presented for your amusement. It still tasted pretty good in spite of all this nonsense.


----------



## Boatboy24

I feel your pain and have done quite a few of those. A few things I've picked up (most or all of which you already know):

1) waste no time assembling that pie and getting it into the cooker. A bored pizza sitting around likes to get sticky. 
2) Semolina works better in my experience than flour as an 'anti-stick' agent. (not sure which you are using)
3) A metal peel, while not as attractive, works much better than a wooden peel. Dough seems to like to 'sink into' the wood
4) When ready to put the pizza in the cooker, give it a quick back and forth shake to be sure the pizza moves. If it doesn't, add more flour or semolina.
5) This one comes with some degree of risk. Never let your wife stop you en route to the pizza cooker. Don't even slow down.


----------



## ibglowin

We have all been there!

Like Jim said semolina is your friend. Use it liberally on the stone and peel. Get it off ASAP. If you want to know what I may try next time that I have never tried before I am thinking parchment paper. Should slide right off the peel onto the stone and remain slippery. The back may burn (paper) but the pie should protect the rest of it until the dough is cooked. Should be easy to turn as well.


----------



## Kraffty

I used corn meal the first time but completely forgot to use anything other than a breath of flour - Amend to (Mistake 2-A). Can't wait for the next attempt although we're in another heat wave and firing up that kettle when it's already over 100 outside takes some serious dedication and commitment.


----------



## ibglowin

Amen to that. We are gonna run neck and neck with you this weekend to see who gets closest to the century mark I think......



Kraffty said:


> we're in another heat wave and firing up that kettle when it's already over 100 outside takes some serious dedication and commitment.


----------



## geek

What's a pizza..... lol


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> What's a pizza..... lol



You know, that round thing you get at Costco?


----------



## ceeaton

I found that if I fork my dough, stuff leaks through in seconds. 

Semolina is my new found friend, only used it a few times, but it is like ball bearings under that baby. I think that's how I shoved a pizza off into the coals on one of my "better" cooks recently.

Learn from mistakes, don't drink too much until after you eat, and always have an extra crust in waiting.

I did get a report back from my new neighbor up the street (Jay). He said the pizza I gave him recently was the best he, his wife and his neighbor (Mark) had tasted in years. They think I should open a shop and put the local guy at the marina out of business. Don't necessarily want to do that as my daughter is working there now, she'd never forgive me!


----------



## Kraffty

she could always work for you.....


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Semolina is my new found friend, only used it a few times, but it is like ball bearings under that baby.





That's a great way of putting it.


----------



## NoQuarter

Had the girls over for birthday dinner last night.
Put my little grill to use, maybe was a little over loaded.


----------



## ceeaton

A little veal parm for dinner. Was going to make it last night but ran out of time (working too much). Kitchen smells wonderful! Served with a simple salad (and I'm sure some blue cheese dressing for me).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> A little veal parm for dinner. Was going to make it last night but ran out of time (working too much). Kitchen smells wonderful! Served with a simple salad (and I'm sure some blue cheese dressing for me).
> 
> View attachment 63334



No bread?


----------



## sour_grapes

Another grilling night. I made grilled corn off-the-cob (grilled, then cut off into cast-iron pan with butter, garlic powder, ancho, and cumin); grilled cabbage wedges (oil, herbes de Provence); leftover grilled broccoli (lemon/butter/capers/garlic); grilled garlic scapes; and grilled cod (marinated in lemon juice, garlic, and jalapeños) served with mango-jalapeño salsa (also including red onion, cilantro, and lime). Also had grilled peaches with heavy cream. Moments later, the skies opened up again with severe thunderstorms and heavy rain. Phew!

And Jim? Yes, no bread!


----------



## NoQuarter

Some sweet corn straight from the garden, stuffed mushrooms and the main dish.....

I really love those crabs.


----------



## sour_grapes

NoQuarter said:


> I really love those crabs.



We do, too! Mrs. S_G is close to obsessed with them, but we cannot really get them here. We have vacationed on the Olympic Peninsula and gorged ourselves!


----------



## NoQuarter

I have a good friend that is a major "fine restaurant" seafood distributor. He lets me buy at cost.
Mostly I catch my own seafood but crabs and oysters...I call him up.


----------



## geek

My turn....


----------



## ibglowin

Tell me you didn't "boil" those ribs............


----------



## geek

3 hours with the lid on in the kitchen oven, then with no lid about 1 hour....they're good..!!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> No bread?


Diet, diet. Didn't need it, I made the breading so thick on them. Very good. Had some for lunch today as well. The veal was nice and tender, no knife needed. Had a double serving to make up for the lack of bread and was still down to 187.2 this morning.


----------



## Kraffty

We've been counting calories again and walking a couple of miles each weekday for the past 4 weeks, went from 205 to 193 the first 3 weeks but I was stuck at 193 this mornings weigh-in. I guess staying in place this week, considering we were absolute pigs the 3rd, 4th and 5th, isn't really all that bad. Ultimate goal is around 180 so maybe another month, month and a half...... Keep it up Craig.....


----------



## ceeaton

Mike, walking has been key for me. I get up and walk in the dark (4:30 am) only about a mile, but pretty briskly since my knee and hip are doing much better with my lessened weight. It's all about getting a routine and sticking to it, the hard part is the sticking to it since most of us probably gained the excess pounds over years and years. I'm aiming for 180 as well, then my doctor said we'd talk about it. 

He likes old people like me to have some "meat" on our bones in case we get sick.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> ...and was still down to 187.2 this morning.



Weight, or blood sugar?


----------



## ceeaton

Weight, ha ha ha. My resting blood sugar is up around 102-106, but triglycerides were 58 this last test w/o any drugs and my doctor was ecstatic since my Mom developed cholesterol and blood fat issues in her 70's. He said the resting blood sugar being higher could be from other factors, so he's not really concerned. Until recently it was okay to have a resting blood sugar in the 100 and teens.


----------



## ibglowin

When life gives you this outside.........





You press the easy button. This is the ONLY meat that is OK to boil in water! LOL

Chicago Dog and a Kraut Dog on Brioche buns. Not sure what pairs with it but a cold Rose' works any day like today! 

This is a Nathan's under the Kraut Dog and a Brisket Dog (Kroger PS) under the Chicago Dog!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight we enjoyed: Grilled artichokes (after parboiling them), served with lemon juice; grilled green beans with red onions, served with shreds of fresh basil; grilled potatoes with garlic, EVOO, and rosemary; mushroom caps with soy and EVOO; and lamb shoulder chops marinated in garlic, rosemary, and EVOO, then grilled over high heat. Dessert was grilled peaches and heavy cream. All of this was washed down with a Cab/Merlot blend from Walla-Walla detailed elsewhere.


----------



## Venatorscribe

Oh very simple. A big fat beef sausage, sauerkraut, mashed potatoes and green beans. Washed down with rose petal wine


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Tell me you didn't "boil" those ribs............



To be clear, there's no water to "boil".
What she does is put the ribs in a big pot into the oven, with the lid on, nothing added....so the ribs will cook and tender for a few hours. Then remove the lid, dispose some of the juices that came out and leave in oven to "roast" for about an hour so it gets some color.

This is similar to what we do when we wrap in foil when cooking on the grill just to tenderize the meat.

Now, maybe is called boil but ... LOL


----------



## geek

Need some help trying to program this *16lbs *brisket.

Wife 50th bday is coming in a few weeks, not sure yet what I'm doing as maybe we do a surprise at a restaurant or at home, this may be on a Saturday.

Anyhow, I'd like to plan this such that it will be ready for cutting and serving at 2pm or so. So I'd need to start this I think about 8pm the night before. Brisket sitting in freezer so take out from freezer on a Thursday so it is thawed Friday afternoon, start prepping things maybe around 5pm and throw brisket into the grill around 8pm.

Fire management is my main concern keeping a constant temp in the 250-275, making sure coals are good though the night.

I know is not rocket science, but suggestions are welcome.


----------



## ceeaton

Take it out of the freezer and put in the fridge on Wednesday night. If the bottom of your fridge is like mine, it hovers just above freezing. You don't want a cold/half frozen hunk of meat to cook on Friday evening. You can also add a few hours to your cook as you can always wrap and put it in a cooler before cutting. Easier to do that than try and speed up a cook and not rest it enough for the juices to reabsorb. Also if you start it earlier you can get your fire under control and not worry about it getting to hot in the middle of the night, or going out before you get up to check it.

Which grill are you cooking it on, the performer?


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Wife 50th bday is coming in a few weeks, not sure yet what I'm doing as maybe we do a *surprise* at a restaurant or at home, this may be on a Saturday.



What's going to be a surprise is that you told a bunch of people she is turning 50! 

I think you may have meant "the anniversary of her 49th birthday." 

I am with Craig on taking your meat out early. I might even go yet earlier. It is not like it is going to go bad in the fridge in a few days.


----------



## ibglowin

For a big event like that where you have people coming over and lots of other stuff to do to get ready I would cook it a day early and then just wrap it and let it rest for a couple hours in a cooler and then transfer it to the fridge (whole). Then the next day you can warm it up in the oven @ 200F and then cut it when its time for the party. That way you are under no pressure to try and finish it so people can eat. You will have a less stressful day and enjoy the party all that much more.


----------



## ShaunaWauna

Pinot grigio, lobster, pineapple salsa, and grilled avacado later today!


----------



## geek

Hmmm, that may be a good idea, never thought about cooking a day before and then warm it up in oven.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> For a big event like that where you have people coming over and lots of other stuff to do to get ready I would cook it a day early and then just wrap it and let it rest for a couple hours in a cooler and then transfer it to the fridge (whole). Then the next day you can warm it up in the oven @ 200F and then cut it when its time for the party. That way you are under no pressure to try and finish it so people can eat. You will have a less stressful day and enjoy the party all that much more.


Explain. How long does it take to heat back up? I assume it doesn't go through a stall again since it was totally cooked the first time (asking for me and Varis). And how long can you expect a large brisket like his to take to reheat, and do you have to rest it again?

Edit: Does it turn out as juicy as if you cut it fresh after the first cook? I know to keep it whole for the reheat, I assume.


----------



## geek

I’m really leaning to the idea to start the cook on Friday, but maybe start early evening perhaps late afternoon? This way the final product to put away in a cooler can start like 10am and leave there for a few hours, maybe 4? If that won’t create a problem for the brisket. What I’m afraid about is the stall stage, so what if it happens in the middle of the night while I’m sleeping? Would it be better hitting the stall very late at night so I wrap and go to bed (or this would be danger and the meat can overcook?).


----------



## ceeaton

Each brisket is going to cook different. I doubt you would hit the stall until the middle of the night. You're gonna have to get up to replenish fuel anyway. Whenever I use the snake method the best I can usually get out of it is 5 hours. Only takes a few minutes to make a new snake then back to beddy bye. Just make sure you don't have any rouge coals still going and get that new snake going in several places or it may get pretty hot. Just set your inkbird to alarm you at a temp you think is too high (maybe 300 or 310, personal preference).

I'm assuming you are doing it on your weber kettle...


----------



## ceeaton

I throw out the idea I texted you Varis to see if anyone has done this. 

Could he smoke cook the brisket in the evening, put it in a low oven, then get back up in the morning and finish the cook? Anyone tried that?

I hate getting up (or staying up with the stick burner, need to feed that about every 20 minutes) and feeling washed out by party time.


----------



## ibglowin

Since you don't slice it before hand and you let it rest that evening all those juices for the most part are going to stay inside where they should be. Take it out of the fridge the next day. Preheat your oven to 300. Leave brisket wrapped in foil. Place brisket in a baking pan. Insert your probe and warm it till it reaches 160F in the point. Take it out and slice it when your ready to serve it.



ceeaton said:


> Explain. How long does it take to heat back up? I assume it doesn't go through a stall again since it was totally cooked the first time (asking for me and Varis). And how long can you expect a large brisket like his to take to reheat, and do you have to rest it again?
> 
> Edit: Does it turn out as juicy as if you cut it fresh after the first cook? I know to keep it whole for the reheat, I assume.


----------



## ceeaton

That sounds easy enough, thanks!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> For a big event like that where you have people coming over and lots of other stuff to do to get ready I would cook it a day early and then just wrap it and let it rest for a couple hours in a cooler and then transfer it to the fridge (whole). Then the next day you can warm it up in the oven @ 200F and then cut it when its time for the party. That way you are under no pressure to try and finish it so people can eat. You will have a less stressful day and enjoy the party all that much more.



Mike, once you put it in a cooler it'll stay very hot for hours, do you simply put it in the fridge hot or really wait until the meat is cooling down?
I mean, it makes sense to wait and not put a hot meat in the fridge, right?
The few times I cooked a brisket I left it in a cooler for way more than 2 hours, maybe 3, and it was steaming hot when I removed it from the foil wrap.


----------



## Kraffty

Saturday night is generally our beef night so NY steak, baby white potatoes and Brussels sprouts. Everything done on the grill cause it was 104 degrees outside today. Expecting record temps tomorrow around the state but we should stay around the 104 again.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> Saturday night is generally our beef night so NY steak, baby white potatoes and Brussels sprouts. Everything done on the grill cause it was 104 degrees outside today. Expecting record temps tomorrow around the state but we should stay around the 104 again.



The steak looks great!

Mike, would you mind describing how you cook your sprouts on the grill? I am sure I could manage, but I have never tried that. I wouldn't mind getting your take on how to do it.


----------



## ibglowin

You don't have to put it into a cooler. Main thing is not to cut it until you are gonna serve it. You can leave it wrapped on the counter until it cools down a bit and then put it into the fridge before you hit the sack.



geek said:


> Mike, once you put it in a cooler it'll stay very hot for hours, do you simply put it in the fridge hot or really wait until the meat is cooling down?
> I mean, it makes sense to wait and not put a hot meat in the fridge, right?
> The few times I cooked a brisket I left it in a cooler for way more than 2 hours, maybe 3, and it was steaming hot when I removed it from the foil wrap.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Kraffty

sour_grapes said:


> The steak looks great!
> 
> Mike, would you mind describing how you cook your sprouts on the grill? I am sure I could manage, but I have never tried that. I wouldn't mind getting your take on how to do it.



Hey Paul, Aluminum foil, use for tons of stuff on the grill. Cut in half, spray with a touch of olive oil, pat or two of butter Salt and Pepper and a splash of water for steam is usually all we do. Wrap them up tight with a couple layers of foil and throw it on and keep flipping till as tender as you like them. Seems to take about 15 minutes most of the time. Did the same with the potatoes.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

I made some lamb spare ribs with garlic and rosemary, first low-and-slow on the grill. After a couple of hours, I fired the grill up to 450F, and baked a loaf of bread (which we didn't even go into for dinner). After the bread, I finished prepping dinner: grilled artichokes (served dipped in lemon, rosemary, garlic, and lamb fat); crispy grilled potatoes (EVOO, rosemary, vitamin G); grilled broccoli purée with fresh parsley, basil and za'atar (by Mrs. S_G); and I crisped up the lamb ribs on high heat. Dessert was grilled peaches with heavy cream. The meal, especially the lamb, was sublime.

Washed down with a Finger Lakes bottle 2012 Anthony Road Cab Franc/Lemberger (AKA Blaufrankisch).


----------



## Boatboy24

Lamb spare ribs? Yes, please!

Some deets on that grilled broccoli puree would be greatly appreciated if you're inclined to share.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Lamb spare ribs? Yes, please!
> 
> Some deets on that grilled broccoli puree would be greatly appreciated if you're inclined to share.



Happy to share on the puree, but it may have to wait 'til the morrow to get it right. As I say, Mrs. S_G did the honors It was based loosely on a recipe from "The New Basics" cookbook, one of our faves. We actually joked that the dish is from "The Journal of Irreproducible Results," because of some very random substitutions. More later.


----------



## Paulietivo

Went to a friends for a surprise birthday today and we had a pig roast.


----------



## NoQuarter

Too hot for grilling this weekend.
Thawed out a venison backstrap and watched a few movies in the A.C.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> Hey Paul, Aluminum foil, use for tons of stuff on the grill. Cut in half, spray with a touch of olive oil, pat or two of butter Salt and Pepper and a splash of water for steam is usually all we do. Wrap them up tight with a couple layers of foil and throw it on and keep flipping till as tender as you like them. Seems to take about 15 minutes most of the time. Did the same with the potatoes.



At the risk of sounding (more) obnoxious, may I have the temerity to suggest another step? After they are cooked, you might consider giving them a little char (if you like that sort of thing) on a grill basket. I have something like the flat one shown below, and I use it for browning veggies:


----------



## Kraffty

I have a similar one (grill pan) also and sometimes do the same but when it's really hot out I tend to throw it in the grill, close it up and dive back inside till I figure the foods about done. Last nights prep for some chicken parm with a blush I made in 2018 from blending a Pinot Noir and Pinot Grigio but had forgotten about then found when organizing my wines yesterday. Really nice with the chicken and I have another 11 bottles for the summer.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pulled some meatballs out of the freezer.


----------



## sour_grapes

Adobo chicken thighs; grilled asparagus and a few garlic scapes (lemon butter marjoram); white rice with coconut, served with mango/jalapeno salsa; Swiss chard (crushed red pepper, allspice). Grilled peaches with heavy cream for dessert.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

LOL






geek said:


> View attachment 63474


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> LOL
> 
> View attachment 63475



Ha, mine was at my friend's restaurant and it was GOOD...!!!!
The grilled chicken was deslish..!!


----------



## ceeaton

A @sour_grapes inspired meal. Saw his post yesterday and knew I had just bought some chicken thighs on fire sale. Had bbq'd some chicken using a dry adobo rub (guess it wasn't really adobo) so decided to try something new. I've been trying to cook something different every week to add some interest to our "captive" home life during this pandemic. 

Ran out of rice wine vinegar and had to use a few tablespoons of cider vinegar. Marinated in the fridge for about 5 hours, made another batch of adobo and added to some peppers/onions/zucchini I had sauted in a bit of sesame oil. Figured the zucchini would cook down and would help the sauce not get too thick. Grilled over 1/3 chimney of lump charcoal with some added cherry wood. Added a nice dimension to the final flavor. Added it back to the stove top and cooked for about 30 minutes. The chicken was very tender (only a fork needed) but didn't fall apart on its own.

Everyone, even my 13 year old daughter, said they liked it, that's a first. Served over white rice (cooked in chicken stock) and a side salad my wife made. Will definitely have to add this dish to the rotation. Easy and cheap, good eats!


----------



## sour_grapes

That looks great, Craig.

I also ran myself out of rice vinegar, and used cider vinegar. I really don't think it makes much difference. As you know, rice vinegar is a little less sharp than other vinegars, but, as you also know (as a winemaker), acetic acid is called _volatile acid_ in our world. My theory is that the lion's share of the acetic acid goes away during the braising stage.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> That looks great, Craig.
> 
> I also ran myself out of rice vinegar, and used cider vinegar. I really don't think it makes much difference. As you know, rice vinegar is a little less sharp than other vinegars, but, as you also know (as a winemaker), acetic acid is called _volatile acid_ in our world. My theory is that the lion's share of the acetic acid goes away during the braising stage.


Yeah, I taste tested it early on in the braise and it seemed pretty sharp so added some more soy sauce. In hindsight I think it would have been fine. I noticed the sodium level was up a bit since the gluten free soy sauce I use is loaded with sodium. Fortunately I didn't add any more salt while preparing it. My Son asked if he could just get a bowl of the sauce, I thought that was pretty revealing.

I will have to say it was an incredibly flavorful chicken meal. Just wonder if I did it in a crock pot (looking for quick dishes when my wife is doing clinicals and unavailable to taxi the kids) if it would get a bit too intense. Also will see if marinating it for 12 hours is a bit too much.

Thanks for the idea Paul, wifey said she'd eat that anytime, so I consider that a major score (not that we keep score around here, LOL).

Edit: for Arizona Mike (post below), this is what I tried to follow, other than I grilled and added it to the stove pot of adobo.









Filipino Chicken Adobo


Get Filipino Chicken Adobo Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com





I made two batches of adobo, one for the marinate, one for the stove. Strained and added the marinate and cooked to get rid of the chicken nasties during marination before adding the grilled chicken.


----------



## Kraffty

that dish really does look good Craig, might have to try something similar.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> My Son asked if he could just get a bowl of the sauce, I thought that was pretty revealing.
> 
> I will have to say it was an incredibly flavorful chicken meal. Just wonder if I did it in a crock pot (looking for quick dishes when my wife is doing clinicals and unavailable to taxi the kids) if it would get a bit too intense. Also will see if marinating it for 12 hours is a bit too much.




Last night I texted my siblings, saying that "Filipino Adobo is _such_ a good flavor profile. I recommend it heartily." 

No problem marinating longer, I marinated mine for 36 hours.

I would recommend a bit more heat! My dish was loosely based on the following recipe, which called for birds-eye chilis in the marinade. I didn't use coconut milk; I subbed in some heavy cream at the end.




> Chicken Adobo By Sam Sifton
> YIELD 4 servings
> 2 hours, plus 2 hours' refrigeration
> It is the national dish of the Philippines, and the subject of intense and delicious debate across its 7,100 islands whether made with chicken, pork or fish. Whichever, the protein is braised in vinegar until pungent and rich, sweet and sour and salty at once, then sometimes crisped at the edges in high heat, and always served with the remaining sauce. Its excellence derives from the balance of its flavors, in the alchemy of the process. Cooking softens the acidity of the vinegar, which then combines with the flavor of the meat to enhance it. Whether consumed in Manila’s heat or on the edge of a New York winter, adobo holds the power to change moods and alter dining habits. It is a difficult dish to cook just once. The recipe that follows derives from one given to The Times in 2011 by Amy Besa, who runs, with her husband, Romy Dorotan, the excellent Purple Yam restaurant in Ditmas Park, Brooklyn.
> TIME
> INGREDIENTS
> 1 cup coconut milk
> 1⁄4 cup soy sauce
> 11⁄2 cup rice vinegar
> 12 garlic cloves, peeled
> 3 whole bird’s-eye chilies or other fiery chili
> 3 bay leaves
> 11⁄2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper
> 3 to 4 pounds chicken thighs
> PREPARATION
> Step 1
> Combine all of the marinade ingredients in a large, nonreactive bowl or resealable plastic freezer bag. Add the chicken and turn to coat. Refrigerate overnight or for at least 2 hours.
> Step 2
> Place chicken and marinade in a large lidded pot or Dutch oven over high heat and bring to a boil. Immediately reduce heat to a simmer and cook, stirring occasionally, until the chicken is cooked through and tender, around 30 minutes.
> Step 3
> Heat broiler. Transfer chicken pieces to a large bowl, raise heat under the pot to medium-high, and reduce the sauce until it achieves almost the consistency of cream, about 10 minutes. Remove bay leaves and chilies.
> Step 4
> Place chicken pieces on a roasting pan and place under broiler for 5 to 7 minutes, until they begin to caramelize. Remove, turn chicken, baste with sauce and repeat, 3 to 5 minutes more. Return chicken to sauce and cook for a few minutes more, then place on a platter and drizzle heavily with sauce.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I would recommend a bit more heat!


I was going to add some shaker peppers, but wanted to try the original formulation and go from there. I said something to my wife and she said a bit of heat would compliment the dish. I just made a quicky chili last night for my wife's lunch today and was worried I added a bit too much ground cayenne to it. She said it was mild so I think I have the green light to spice up my cooking a bit more. Figure she is starting to like my dry red wines (argh) it's natural she'd start liking spicier food. That will make my youngest son happy, he always wants it a bit hotter than I make it.


----------



## sour_grapes

I made eggplant stuffed with bread crumbs, olives, capers, lemon, and herbs (fresh oregano, parsley, and basil). The mixture also has lemon juice and EVOO. You cut the eggplant(s) in half, then make deep cuts, as if you are making cubes, but without cutting through the skin. Then you stuff the bread-crumb mixture into the slashes, and bake. I cooked it on the grill on indirect heat for 45 minutes.

Also made 'scrole with LOTS of Vitamin G and EVOO, and some sherry. Grass-fed burgers (with Mike's anchovy paste and mayo) served on some bagels, of all things, and topped with truffle brie.


----------



## Boatboy24

I had a hot dog... 

Tuesdays and Wednesdays are usually 'grab what ya can' at 8pm or later due to baseball. But I honestly have no complaints, aside from the fact that the 'good stuff' I want to cook can't be done two nights a week.


----------



## ibglowin

Mrs. IB decided to cook tonight. Made Cuban Picadillo. Definitely hit the spot. Paired with a nice wine from WWV but it was so incredibly corked I won't even speak of it except for it was was last of two bottles from 2013 from a winery I have a great regard for and purchase a case a year from. Not going to ask for anything by any means. Everybody is hurting way too bad to even think about that. Lets just say all I could smell was "wet cardboard". The closure was a 1.75" pure cork which is pretty normal for this winery.


----------



## sour_grapes

I made grilled corn-off-the-cob (garlic, cumin, butter); sautéed/braised lacinato kale; grilled sugar snap peas and red onions; and grilled Gulf shrimp (turmeric, cumin, coriander, butter) from @jamesngalveston's old company. Mrs. S_G made a salad of cucumbers, rice vinegar, garlic, ginger, sesame, soy, and cayenne. Yum!


----------



## geek

uffff, getting hungry with those pics..


----------



## Boatboy24

Did some Jerk chicken last night. Despite the 'mild' labeling, it had a good kick to it. Black beans and zucchini on the side.


----------



## ceeaton

Yeah, these pictures are making me way too hungry. Didn't help I missed lunch, figured I'd be done with work by 10 or 11 am, didn't quite work that way, but I'm not complaining. I know way too many people who can't get any hours or were let go, so I count my blessings. Missing a few carbs isn't going to make me die of starvation or anything (I think that lump in the front of my body is some sort of carb storage area).


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

Quickie dinner tonight. Got some cheap sirloin steaks, rather thin. Only cooked indirect for a couple minutes a side (did my wife's longer since she like well done). Marinated for a couple of hours in with some salt/pepper/worchestershire sauce. Served with baked tater and a salad. Very good and easy meal for a Friday.


----------



## Boatboy24

Burger night tonight and I took a shot at ho-made buns. Beautiful Burger Buns

They didn't come out close to any of the pics on the KA site, but I think it was user error in my mixing and forming of the buns. I've seen the results from other people trying this recipe and they do look like actual burger buns. Will definitely try again, but mine had a consistency that was a sort of combination between Focaccia and a biscuit.


----------



## ibglowin

Just missing the green chile!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Just missing the green chile!



Another week or two before the Hatch's get here...


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Quickie dinner tonight. Got some cheap sirloin steaks, rather thin. Only cooked indirect for a couple minutes a side (did my wife's longer since she like well done). Marinated for a couple of hours in with some salt/pepper/worchestershire sauce. Served with baked tater and a salad. Very good and easy meal for a Friday.
> 
> View attachment 63650


Aaaaah ... is that bleu cheese dressing I see?


----------



## bstnh1

*ceeaton - This one's for you!!!*

Blue Cheese Dressing

1/3 C Milk
1 tsp White vinegar
5 oz Bleu cheese
1/3 C + 1 T Sour cream
1/4 C Mayo
4 tsp White wine vinegar
1/2 tsp Sugar
1/4 tsp Garlic powder
1/8 tsp Pepper
Dash of salt
1 T Dried parsley
Pinch of onion powder

Combine milk and white vinegar and let sit for 5 minutes. Add all remaining ingredients and mix well. Let sit in fridge for 4 hours before serving.


----------



## ceeaton

Thanks! I'm using a recipe that NM Mike (@ibglowin) gave to me, it uses buttermilk! Like he told me, you'll never go back to store bought dressing, can't beat the blue cheese flavor and richness. I've found that it keeps very well in the fridge, longer than I thought possible.

Edit: see post #8075 in this thread for the recipe that Mike posted


----------



## geek

Dominican Sancocho, made by a friend


----------



## Kraffty

Silly post here, we picked these chops because they looked really good. I noticed the label description as I was getting them ready to brine.... Nice "boneless" T-bone chops..... at least they were "skinless"....


----------



## ceeaton

Hit the easy button tonight. Hot but not humid, yet. Had some leftover rosemary I had crushed for a bread I made earlier today. Made up some chicken burgers and grilled zucchini (EVOO, garlic and italian seasoning). Simple yet satisfying. Wifey had some bacon and cheese on hers.

Daughter had a hot dog...as usual.


----------



## crushday

Pizza - from the new pizza oven.


----------



## ibglowin

Doesn't seem to be working at all. I will be happy to come take it off your hands! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

I found some ground lamb on a Kroger Woo-Hoo special, so it was Mediterranean night (again). We enjoyed it.

I made lamb meatballs with Med. spices (oregano, za'atar, thyme, parsley, etc.). Cooked in a cast-iron frying pan on the grill. (Beer can in picture for scale.) It was uncomfortably warm and humid here today -- no need to turn on an oven! Served with tatziki sauce. Had a simple Israeli chopped salad (cucumbers, peppers, red onion, tomatoes, garlic, seasoning, dressed with lemon and EVOO). Also, potatoes on the grill, seasoned with garlic and fresh rosemary. Finished off with grilled peaches in heavy cream for dessert.


----------



## Kraffty

I'll add to the "grilled out tonight" theme. Nice not having to run the oven when it's 90 outside. Baked potato, lightly creamed spinach and pork chops marinated in soy, brown sugar, mustard and cider vinegar. Great combo along with a so-so Cab. Still thinking about that focaccia for dinner tonight.


----------



## Mcjeff

crushday said:


> Pizza - from the new pizza oven.
> 
> View attachment 63710
> View attachment 63711


Looks good. What is your new pizza oven/setup?


----------



## ibglowin

__





What R you doing today?


Spent a goodly chunk of the day replacing the battery in my wife's smartphone. Very nerve-racking. This would have been much easier when my eyes were better and I didn't have the DT's! :) (The second part of that was a joke, but the first part is accurate!) Anyway, I succeeded: phone works...




www.winemakingtalk.com








Mcjeff said:


> Looks good. What is your new pizza oven/setup?


----------



## ibglowin

Easy button tonight. Gotta get ready for the long "work" week ahead don't ya know.....

Tikki Masala and a nice cold Sauv Blanc on the side.


----------



## geek

Chinese food....


----------



## crushday

ibglowin said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What R you doing today?
> 
> 
> Spent a goodly chunk of the day replacing the battery in my wife's smartphone. Very nerve-racking. This would have been much easier when my eyes were better and I didn't have the DT's! :) (The second part of that was a joke, but the first part is accurate!) Anyway, I succeeded: phone works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.winemakingtalk.com



@Mcjeff Here’s the oven I just finished. It was a fun project.


----------



## crushday

Mrs. Crushday is in Montana for 10 days. I decided I’d do some ribs tonight for dinner. Eating alone...


----------



## ibglowin

Leftovers!


----------



## Boatboy24

Basic chicken. Had some BSB and boneless thighs that I covered in Stubb's Chicken seasoning and vac sealed a while back. Thawed some out and grilled. Also did some zucchini with EVOO and Montreal Steak Seasoning, grilled then drizzled with a balsamic glaze. The old easy standby Caesar salad in tow. Not pictured, as I didn't have any, Angel Hair pasta tossed in EVOO, fresh garlic and parmesan cheese.


----------



## Boatboy24

crushday said:


> Mrs. Crushday is in Montana for 10 days. I decided I’d do some ribs tonight for dinner. Eating alone...
> 
> View attachment 63745
> 
> 
> View attachment 63746




What are you cooking those on?


----------



## ibglowin

Dang. I was hoping for the "acidic" chicken! 

Looks great!



Boatboy24 said:


> Basic chicken.
> 
> View attachment 63747


----------



## ibglowin

Hate to say but it looks like a gas grill............

So so sad.........



Boatboy24 said:


> What are you cooking those on?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Hate to say but it looks like a gas grill............
> 
> So so sad.........



Was hoping for something more specific than 'gas grill'. LOL!


----------



## Johnd

Haven’t been posting much food stuff lately, though I cook most every night theses days. Tonight we splurged with two SRF Gold 8 oz. filets, sous vide for several hours and seared in a cast iron skillet. Petit pois peas, steamed broccoli with grated x-sharp cheddar, and a wedge with bacon, tomato, and home-made buttermilk blue cheese dressing. All paired wonderfully with a 2013 Jeff Cohn Sweetwater Springs Vineyard Petit Sirah (WA 94+). Everything was just perfect. We’re on our second bottle now, watching The Irishman. Cheers to quarantining!!!


----------



## ibglowin

OK Big Ask Gas Grill..... LOL




Boatboy24 said:


> Was hoping for something more specific than 'gas grill'. LOL!


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed ~tabouleh (cous-cous with red onion, cilantro, tomato, lemon, EVOO). Fennel (grilled low and slow in foil, then crisped up on hot grill, see below). Escarole, sauteed with garlic then braised, which I _almost _ruined by overcooking but Mrs. S_G saved the day by dousing it with sherry before I ruined it. And, the _piece de la resistance_, another dish of lamb spare ribs. These were marinated for ~6 hours in EVOO, garlic, some fresh rosemary, and LOTS of fresh sage. Then cooked low and slow on the grill in foil. We were then called off on a minor emergency to help some friends out of a pickle, and they proceeded to ply us with some rose in gratitude, so the fennel and lamb rested on the grill for longer than anticipated. After returning, I stoked the fire back up, took the fennel and the lamb out of the foil, and crisped them up over high heat. No one complained. (Actually, I complained about the escarole, but no one listened!  )


----------



## crushday

Boatboy24 said:


> What are you cooking those on?


Jim, this is a Weber Smokefire EX6 pellet grill. Not gas...

I set the temp to 225 at 11am and the ribs were done at 5:30pm. Fall of the bone done.


----------



## bstnh1

Fried zucchini last night - first ones from the garden!


----------



## Boatboy24

crushday said:


> Jim, this is a Weber Smokefire EX6 pellet grill. Not gas...
> 
> I set the temp to 225 at 11am and the ribs were done at 5:30pm. Fall of the bone done.



Thought it might be the Smokefire. How do you like it?


----------



## Rocky

bstnh1 said:


> Fried zucchini last night - first ones from the garden!


I notice on the forum that many of you make zucchini and grow it at home. Have any of you tried fried zucchini flowers, either stuffed with cheese and prosciutto or as fritters? This was a real treat when I was a kid. Look on the internet for "fried zucchini flowers" and you will find many recipes. You use the male flower, i.e. the flower that does not produce the zucchini so there is no loss of production of the vegetable. Also, if you plan to stuff the flowers, pick them in the morning when they are open.


----------



## geek

crushday said:


> Jim, this is a Weber Smokefire EX6 pellet grill. Not gas...
> 
> I set the temp to 225 at 11am and the ribs were done at 5:30pm. Fall of the bone done.



I’ve been thinking about the convenience of pellet grills, have you tried a brisket yet?
There’s one I saw which I liked a lot with the digital probe and nice “control panel” large display, which I like, but 
$800 “bones”


----------



## crushday

Boatboy24 said:


> Thought it might be the Smokefire. How do you like it?


Jim, I like the grill but have only used it twice. First use was a beef brisket that turned out great. As @ibglowin suggests, it’s a Big Ask Grill...lol Previous to this grill I was pretty handy at smoking with the Weber kettle grill but it needed to be babysat throughout.

There’s a bit of a back story, if I can divulge, that is actually connected to the recently completed pizza oven: My youngest son got married on July 3rd. He and my now daughter-in-law, Kelsey, had hired a mobile pizza company for the rehearsal dinner. The effects of CoVId19 caused that pizza company to go out of business. I offered to host the rehearsal dinner and said I would build a pizza oven for the event. I had no idea what that meant as the words rolled out of my mouth on May 24th and only six weeks away. 20” of combined rain in May and June added a bit of pressure.

Because I wasn’t sure the pizza oven would be completed in time, I bought the Weber SmokeFire as a backup thinking we could transition to a Texas style BBQ feast if need be. However, we were able to get the pizza oven completed, albeit Ty Pennington style, in time for the rehearsal dinner and everything turned out ok. We cooked 40 pizzas on July 2nd!

Here’s a pic of the happy couple...


----------



## crushday

geek said:


> I’ve been thinking about the convenience of pellet grills, have you tried a brisket yet?
> There’s one I saw which I liked a lot with the digital probe and nice “control panel” large display, which I like, but
> $800 “bones”


Yes, Don. The first use of this grill was a brisket. I smoked it for 18 hours, however, so we enjoyed it the day after. I started it at 6am and it finished at mid night with that giggly consistency a smoked brisket presents. It was delicious. But we had to go to plan “B” for dinner the night before, lol...


----------



## Boatboy24

With all my spare time lately, I found myself reading up on the Smokefire. I never saw the need for a pellet pooper before, but this one's ability to do low-n-slow AND get up to 600 degrees was a little intriguing. Brand new product for Weber and initially, it wasn't going too well. They have evidently ironed out the wrinkles (some hardware, some software), and I'm hearing pretty good things of late. It comes in two sizes. I was at Lowes recently and they had the smaller one on display - my first reaction was 'that's pretty small'. In truth, you could probably fit 4 pork butts on there comfortably. But I think I'd get the EX6 if I were to get one. 

@geek: You just missed a sale Weber had on them - $200 off.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> @geek: You just missed a sale Weber had on them - $200 off.



They may have the sale at the end of the season. There's another brand I cannot think of its name now that I liked it based on videos I saw....checking....


----------



## geek

Camp Chef....the Woodwind WIFI, that's the one I really like.
Haven't checked Weber pellet grills.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Camp Chef....the Woodwind WIFI, that's the one I really like.
> Haven't checked Weber pellet grills.



Also might want to check out Rec-Tec.


----------



## ibglowin

I have been working on a "Pandemic Project" for the last few weeks trying to stay sane (not sure if its working). We rebuilt the fence on the east side of the house last Fall and I added another 9 feet or so this time. Had this idea of making a BBQ Mecca Man Cave of sorts. Lots of shade during the Summer back here especially in the afternoon. I have lights on the grilling Gazebo and LED lights on the fence that I can control like a laser light show if need be. Have some outdoor speakers out on the patio as well as an Echo Dot tucked away under the Gazebo. No big screen for the moment! Have room leftover for a grill cart and or Ice Chest combo of sorts. Maybe an adirondack chair. Still looking for the right one(s). Might add some planter boxes on the fence at some point. The original patio had a Hot Tub on it for years and there is 220V so maybe a Tesla charging station someday for Varis. LOL

I think I definitely need something to smoke this weekend!


----------



## Boatboy24

Had some leftover grilled chicken from last night and a lack of ideas for dinner tonight.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Had some leftover grilled chicken from last night and a lack of ideas for dinner tonight.



Looks like you came up with exactly the requisite number of ideas!


----------



## geek

Did someone mention Tesla......  
Hey, those not-believers....look at their stock price..!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was kind of meatless Monday. Sautéed 'shrooms with shallots, garlic, fresh basil, and balsamic vinegar. Leftover chopped Israeli salad from Saturday (cukes, peppers, red onion, tomatoes, garlic, seasoning, lemon and EVOO). Some leftover grilled zucchini. And the main course was mafalda and rotini pasta with tons of fresh sage, almond flour, and crushed walnuts, with EVOO and parmigiano-reggiano.


----------



## Boatboy24

I could go meatless for that. For a day or two, maybe.


----------



## Mcjeff

crushday said:


> @Mcjeff Here’s the oven I just finished. It was a fun project.
> 
> View attachment 63744


Thanks and also to Ibglowin for the link. I remember seeing your project. We moved to a new house and a pizza oven has always been on my plan I’m not sure when it will get to the top of the list though.


----------



## geek

Salmon burger with some pickles, no bread


----------



## sour_grapes

Roasted broccoli, topped with parmagiano-reggiano and bread crumbs; sauteed beet greens, onions, and arugula; mushroom risotto; one of those lamb shoulder-chops-that-are-practically-rib-chops (dry brined, seared, with fennel, coriander, and garlic). And ho-made focaccia detailed elsewhere.

All was washed down with a 5.5 year old CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab.


----------



## ceeaton

You sure eat well! If I lose too much weight and my doctor says I have to put on weight I'm PMing you.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Roasted broccoli, topped with parmagiano-reggiano and bread crumbs; sauteed beet greens, onions, and arugula; mushroom risotto; one of those lamb shoulder-chops-that-are-practically-rib-chops (dry brined, seared, with fennel, coriander, and garlic). And ho-made focaccia detailed elsewhere.
> 
> All was washed down with a 5.5 year old CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab.
> 
> View attachment 63820



Too many things to like on that plate, but my eyes keep going to that risotto.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> You sure eat well! If I lose too much weight and my doctor says I have to put on weight I'm PMing you.



I don't really have a weight problem, but I am sure I have put on some unwanted lbs. during the Coronapocalypse. I am a little afraid to look, honestly, because I don't want to feel like I have to do anything about it!

I do notice that I am not as hungry as I used to be. My activity levels are way down, so I guess my body is saying "Whoa on the calories!"


----------



## bstnh1

Grilled half chicken, gravy, mashed taters, steamed cabbage from the garden, leftover corn on the cob reheated on the grill and a bit of Caprese salad.


----------



## sour_grapes

Sauteed Swiss Chard with Cambozola sauce (Mrs. S_G's idea). Grilled zucchini with bread crumbs, herbs, and parmigiano-reggiano. Grilled potatoes with Montreal steak seasoning. And a grilled, grass-fed ribeye steak, served with a compound butter of sage and Cambozola. (Mrs. S_G and I didn't coordinate, hence both of us choosing Cambozola!  )


----------



## ibglowin

Dey's smoked brisket, chopped brisket, brisket sandwich, brisket nachos, scrambled eggs and brisket, brisket pizza, brisket quiche, brisket burrito, brisket pizza, brisket baked potato.........


----------



## Boatboy24

Pizza night. Again. Tried a dough recipe that @ceeaton gave me. This was a little harder to work than I'm used to, but it cooked up very nicely. Two pepperoni and one with just cheese.


----------



## ibglowin

That's what she said!



Boatboy24 said:


> (and the site is telling me the 3MB files are too large)


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Tried a dough recipe that @ceeaton gave me. This was a little harder to work than I'm used to, but it cooked up very nicely. Two pepperoni and one with just cheese.


Hey, I'm only the messenger, LOL.


----------



## sour_grapes

Beet salad (beets roasted on grill, then bathed in shallots and balsamic vinegar); braised kale and onions with garlic and smoked paprika; grilled zucchini with herbes de Provence; focaccia; and grilled Alaskan cod with peach/jalapeño/red onion/cilantro/tomato salsa.

Honestly, the focaccia was the best part...


----------



## Kraffty

This is a real ad I just got in my email from BBQ Guys, I buy replacement parts from them. Who has lots of extra space and money to throw around so they can buy one and post a review?


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> This is a real ad I just got in my email from BBQ Guys, I buy replacement parts from them. Who has lots of extra space and money to throw around so they can buy one and post a review?  View attachment 63913



There was a recent discussion regarding ash disposal over on The Virtual Weber Bullet and I brought up the idea of an ash vacuum. Lot's of options over on Amazon. 



https://www.amazon.com/s?k=ash+vacuum&crid=2APPU08E9RN36&sprefix=ash+va%2Caps%2C177&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_6


----------



## skyfire322

Vegetarian popcorn chicken and potatoes. Washing it down with some Leonard Kreusch. Also got my hands on the Snoop Dogg 19 Crimes Cali red. It's going to be a laaaiiiid back night.


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> This is a real ad I just got in my email from BBQ Guys, I buy replacement parts from them. Who has lots of extra space and money to throw around so they can buy one and post a review?


Would work great to clean out a pellet stove...


----------



## ceeaton

Younger two kids are at a retreat, oldest daughter is swimming, in a thunderstorm. So wifey and I could eat what we wanted, even had some gluten in it! She got more paint and wants to get the first coat on my son's room while no one is around to pester her except me (I hang out in the garage and am not allowed to paint, so no pestering from me, just beer drinking on a Friday evening). 

So quick and early was the goal. Looked for some nice steaks at the local Weis Mkt, none to be had unless I wanted to cook a 1/2" thick steak or get a huge hunk of meat and cut it down. Had some nice looking cube steaks, so since she likes comfort food decided to try at a chicken fried steak recipe. Had the whole meal whipped up in less than a half an hour. Might have made the gravy a little spicy, but she didn't complain. Cleaned up as I went, so she's already busily painting (I think, I'll check when I go for another beverage).

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night.......... Pizza night!

Many thanks to my friend in the PRPA who sent me the special pizza flour all the way to the desert SW. The chew on the crust is the best I have had on any ho-made pizza. Both were amazing. The fresh mutz, fresh home grown maters, fresh home grown basil was amazing but needed some form of greasy meat! LOL

The pepperoni, italian sausage, roasted red pepper, jalapeño was OUT OF BOUNDS.......

Cooked inside in my LG Convection Oven on a pizza stone @ 450F. (its thundering and lightening outside).


----------



## Boatboy24

Flap meat tacos tonight. We shall see if they are photo worthy.


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night. Was forced to once again cook inside. Stone on the bottom rack, steel on the top. Thing I learned tonight is that the cordierite stone drops about 60-80 degrees after putting a cold uncooked pizza on it. Always wondered why the second pizza in the oven took longer (don't have that issue on the KettlePizza rig, actually look forward to it cooling off a bit when running at 700+ degrees).

Made two for two different neighbors who enjoy my experiments. Used a commercial all purpose flour because I ran out of my high gluten stuff. Crust had a really nice flavor, better than without the malt powder. Didn't get the extra browning I was expecting, but still very good.

Last image was of my personal pan pizza. Pepperoni, salami and some sun dried tomatoes. Did it a little longer because I like a crispier crust. Yum!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> You know the deal, pics or it didn't happen. Especially since you now have this souped up network.





Boatboy24 said:


> Flap meat tacos tonight. We shall see if they are photo worthy.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


>



OK, they turned out pretty good. I had seasoned these and vac sealed them several weeks ago. Sous vide for a couple hours before (over) searing on the Performer. A little romaine, ho-made pico, avocado, etc...


----------



## Chuck E

ceeaton said:


> Hey, I'm only the messenger, LOL.



Is there a consensus recipe for the pizza dough? I just received my Kettle Pizza rig for the Weber.


----------



## Boatboy24

Chuck E said:


> Is there a consensus recipe for the pizza dough? I just received my Kettle Pizza rig for the Weber.



That's like asking "What's the best way to make wine?".  

Here's one I've been using the most recently, though I've been experimenting with several. This one calls for 00 or All Purpose flour. I'm playing with combinations of the two actually. It's good if you make and use it immediately, but letting it sit for 3 days really makes a difference.









Pizza Dough Master Recipe


Cooks everywhere agree: this is the best pizza dough recipe! It's a trusted resource for how to make pizza dough with the perfect chewy texture—every time.




www.acouplecooks.com





I also really like this sauce. I don't drain it for as long as called for. Try it and reserve the liquid in case you want to add some back. 









San Marzano Tomato Pizza Sauce Recipe | The Home Pizzeria


San Marzano tomatoes are an Italian heirloom variety of plum tomatoes. Compared to roma tomatoes San Marzano have fewer seeds, more meaty texture, and thinner shape; often with a point at the bottom. Flavor wise they are also sweeter and




www.thehomepizzeria.com


----------



## ceeaton

Chuck E said:


> Is there a consensus recipe for the pizza dough? I just received my Kettle Pizza rig for the Weber.


Like Jim said, there are as many recipes and methods as there are people. My base one is simple from a pizza book my brother got 20+ years ago...

3/4 cup water (tap is okay as long as no chlorine in it, if so let sit for a while so most of the chlorine dissapates)
1 TBS oil (I use olive oil)
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 tsp instant or active dry yeast (you have to moisten up the active for a few minutes, then add)
2 1/4 cups flour (some use all purpose, I use something with a higher protein content, like bread flour)

Mix by hand or in a mixer with a bread hook for 10 minutes or so, place ball in a proofing container or plastic bag. Throw in the fridge overnight (or up to 3 days), pull out about 3 hours before pizza dough making. Form into a disc, let rest for 10 minutes, pull or roll to desired size and thickness.

Also, I don't add the salt or all the flour, make a wet glob and let sit 15 minutes, then add the salt and the rest of the flour. Supposed to help the gluten chains align or something. Does make for easier dough formation.


----------



## crushday

Getting ready to have some friends over tonight for dinner.


----------



## geek

How’s the pellet grill working so far?


----------



## geek

Celebrating Father’s Day 


the Dominican Republic


----------



## crushday

geek said:


> How’s the pellet grill working so far?


Geek - I love this thing! I smoked meats for years using a Weber kettle grill but I had to babysit it the entire time. This I set and walk!

Here are the ribs I started at 10am. Eating at 6pm. I’ll have 10 people over for the evening.


----------



## ibglowin

Want to make it rain? Just start your charcoal grill right? Luckily I could just pull my Weber under the Grillin' Gazebo as the rain starts within minutes of starting the fire up.......

Not sure if the Wedge Salad is a Bacon delivery device or a Blue Cheese delivery device or both! Best salad in the free world. Hands down.




On to the main course. Smoked Tri-Tip with smoked baked potato and all the usual accoutrement. Pulled at 130F and it topped out at 135 before slicing.










Back to Lean Cuisine and salads tomorrow!


----------



## sour_grapes

Too hot to do _anything_. We just had some thinly sliced leftover steak served over spring mix and arugula, with 'maters. Also a side of leftover grill-roasted beet salad with shallots and balsamic vinegar (which I may have described earlier in these annals) but now seasoned with coriander.


----------



## geek

@ibglowin that 2nd pic looks like the map of the DR...lol, almost identical.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Tasty too!






geek said:


> @ibglowin that 2nd pic looks like the map of the DR...lol, almost identical.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> @ibglowin that 2nd pic looks like the map of the DR...lol, almost identical.


Geek - Your exactly right. Was there last January, might be a long time before we will be allowed back there for vacation.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> @ibglowin that 2nd pic looks like the map of the DR...lol, almost identical.



HEY! Who ate Haiti?


----------



## sour_grapes

Darrell Hawley said:


> Geek - Your exactly right. Was there last January, might be a long time before we will be allowed back there for vacation.



Wow, Darrell, why not? What did you do when you were there last time? You must have been really naughty!


----------



## ibglowin

How do you safely have 10 people over for dinner during a pandemic?

Asking as I just watched a news piece where a backyard BBQ with 14 guest ended with 11 out of 14 contracting COVID-19.



crushday said:


> I’ll have 10 people over for the evening.


----------



## GreginND

Some recent yums.

This sandwich was amazing. Homemade Baguette with fresh pesto, roasted patty pan squash, roasted eggplant, fresh garden tomatoes, garden lettuce and a drizzle of balsamic vinegar. Yum.






Bánh mì anyone?




summer squash curry on a bed of lemon turmeric basmati rice.


----------



## geek

Darrell Hawley said:


> Geek - Your exactly right. Was there last January, might be a long time before we will be allowed back there for vacation.



To my knowledge some resorts are open.
I'm actually flying out this Wednesday but mainly to see my mom (she has Alzheimer) and will be there merely for 3 days.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> To my knowledge some resorts are open.
> I'm actually flying out this Wednesday but mainly to see my mom (she has Alzheimer) and will be there merely for 3 days.


Don't drink the water, LOL. Drink Modelo!


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Don't drink the water, LOL. Drink Modelo!



You got it bud..


----------



## Kraffty

Chicken Tortilla Soup with lots of toppings tonight.


----------



## sour_grapes

Grilled corn-off-the-cob with fresh basil and butter; grilled green beans with red onion and tarragon; grilled eggplant with lots of garlic, EVOO, and marjoram. And another batch of spicy Filipino chicken adobo.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

sour_grapes said:


> Wow, Darrell, why not? What did you do when you were there last time? You must have been really naughty!


We go to Lifestyle Vacations in Puerto Plata. In January we took our 2 kids and there spouses along. Really had a good time, but now they have rescheduled their opening from August to November 20. Not sure if that will change before then.


----------



## geek

Darrell Hawley said:


> We go to Lifestyle Vacations in Puerto Plata. In January we took our 2 kids and there spouses along. Really had a good time, but now they have rescheduled their opening from August to November 20. Not sure if that will change before then.
> View attachment 64028



I have to visit Pto Plata in a future trip. Nice beaches in Sosua..!! The "Teleferico" is breath taking....


----------



## bstnh1

99° here yesterday with a heat index of 111°. Too hot to grill on the deck in the sun and too hot to get the oven heated up. Had chicken sausage sub sandwiches with leftover potato salad and some sliced tomatoes from the garden. Miller Lite washed it down. Hoping for some rain today to cool things down a bit.


----------



## ceeaton

That's when you break out the cast iron skillet and put it on the car hood and do some breakfast for dinner!

Seriously, I bought a cheapy pedestal fan for the garage and turn it on to push the heat away from the garage opening, works well, but my garage opening is to the south/southeast and doesn't get sun after 2 pm (which is why the grill never moved to the back yard and west/northwest...).


----------



## Kraffty

Well I braved the heat for the grill tonight, right at 100 degrees and I'll admit I dived back inside a couple times for some ice tea while the chicken grilled. Rice, Asparagus and Chicken Thigh Kabobs.


----------



## sour_grapes

Grilled potatoes with EVOO, garlic, and fresh oregano. Sauteed escarole with fresh garlic and EVOO, braised with a bit of sherry. Slices of fennel, no seasoning, just grilled with EVOO; these had a strong fennel flavor! Grilled lamb shoulder/rib chops, dry-brined, then marinated with EVOO, garlic, and fresh oregano. Outstanding! All washed down with a ho-made Washington Viognier.


----------



## MustyMike

Kung Pao Chicken  extra spicy


----------



## ibglowin

One can dream right?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> One can dream right?
> 
> View attachment 64143



Is that the "hot grill-on-grill action" I have seen so much about?


----------



## ibglowin

I believe it is!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> One can dream right?
> 
> View attachment 64143



Nice collection. And a couple nice red kettles in the background serving as planters.


----------



## ibglowin

That Weber Ranch would be fun. Kinda pricy (like many Weber grills). 38" Diameter.



Amazon.com


----------



## ibglowin

My 14 year old 22" Weber Kettle is starting to look a little long in the tooth. Local hardware store has a Performer that I am keeping my eye on. They usually have and end of season sale on the patio stuff in about a month. 

You guys with Performers like the propane starter?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> My 14 year old 22" Weber Kettle is starting to look a little long in the tooth. Local hardware store has a Performer that I am keeping my eye on. They usually have and end of season sale on the patio stuff in about a month.
> 
> You guys with Performers like the propane starter?



Aside from the charcoal Summit, which will run you above 5 figures and competes with kamado style cookers, I don't think you can get a better charcoal setup. The Performer sits higher than your standard 22" kettle, which is nice - even for a guy like me at only 5'9". Having the side table is priceless, and I love the gas assist. I fill the chimney with charcoal and run it over the burner for 3 minutes or so. 10 minutes later, I'm dumping the coals and cooking a few minutes after that.


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> One can dream right?
> 
> View attachment 64143



One of the last know photos of the "Flying Weblendas" taken shortly before a hugh gust of wind tragically ended their pyramid performances forever....


----------



## geek

Sancocho in the DR.

i really forgot taking a picture of the big cacerola, it was huge


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> i really forgot taking a picture of the big cacerola, it was huge


I can't resist..."that's what she said".


----------



## ibglowin

You took the words right out of Michael Scott's mouth! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

Some tenderloin and Prime NY Strip tonight. They started frozen and were in the sous vide for about three hours. When I went out to light the grill, the sky reminded me of the intense thunderstorms that were expected. Having an IQ slightly higher than my age, I opted to finish inside on the cast iron skillet. 50/50 butter and olive oil, with some garlic, thyme and rosemary. Since I couldn't use the Weber grills to cook, I used the Weber knives to slice. Once sliced, I hit it with a light dose of Pinot Noir salt.

I imagine the steak, Caesar salad, tots plate can get old, but I'm not tired of it yet. Little tweaks every time to make it a little different. Tonight was the skillet, and the Caesar had lemon zest and shredded parmesan for a twist. No change to the Alexia tots though. They are just good. At some point, I may mostly cook them in the oven, then try to finish in a hot skillet with olive oil and garlic.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I imagine the steak, Caesar salad, tots plate can get old, but I'm not tired of it yet.


Just change the salad to a blue cheese salad with a little lettuce, that should do the trick.


----------



## Kraffty

Happy Friday All, last night was a mid-week Pizza night. Still 105 on the deck so used the stone in the 550 oven and now that I've done a couple of cooks on the KettlePizza and can really tell the difference compared to throwing it in an oven. No comparison to how much more dried out the crust gets during a 15 min bake at 550 compared to 5 or 7 mins at 700+. Still, a nice and edible dinner. Mozzarella, onion, cherry tomatoes and olives and a sprinkle of Parm. AND I got this one down to 220 calories a slice BUT I had 3 slices ALTHOUGH I still stayed on diet track - down 18 lbs over the last 7 weeks - Yea!


----------



## ceeaton

Nice weather, the storms stayed along the PA/MD border, so a little drizzle, that was it. Had a couple of gift cards we get with our paychecks around Christmas time, so decided to use them. Had two for $30 total. Bought some frozen seafood for next weeks lunches/dinners (Mahi mahi, grouper and some shrimp) plus a pound flat iron steak and a NY strip. Also threw in some locally made franks (look like sausages to me) with pepper cheese and heavy spice. Threw the NY strip on a grill with a couple of lump charcoal pieces and a few chunks of pecan wood. Seasoned with a little kosher salt and a bit of black pepper. Served with some dirty rice and a simple blue cheese salad (with a little lettuce to compliment the blue cheese). 

One of the best steaks I can ever remember, and I overdid it a bit to medium rare (I like my beef twitching a bit when possible).


----------



## Kraffty

Craig, might want to spin the plate around when you shoot it, all that lettuce leaf is blocking the view of the rest of the plate.
yummmm


----------



## ceeaton

Naw, I think that was the best angle to get the star of the show, the blue cheese!


----------



## ibglowin

Gonna have to deduct points for no bacon bits on the blu cheese and the 'maters are not cut in half......... LOL


----------



## ceeaton

I have three pounds of bacon, just didn't have time. It's on the docket for tomorrow.


----------



## ibglowin

This is your friend. Keep him close at all times!






ceeaton said:


> I have three pounds of bacon, just didn't have time. It's on the docket for tomorrow.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Craig, might want to spin the plate around when you shoot it, all that lettuce leaf is blocking the view of the rest of the plate.
> yummmm



Lettuce leaf? All I can see is blue cheese dressing!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Grilled corn-off-the-cob (garlic, cumin); sauteed cabbage with onions and balsamic vinegar; salad of artichoke hearts, olives, 'maters, basil, onions, capers; and the star of the show: grilled sablefish (AKA black cod), served with a mango/jalapeno salsa. First time I have had sablefish (I think), but it is a wonderful, mild, buttery fish.


----------



## Kraffty

I vaguely remember a post about Sous Vide Brisket but couldn't find it if it actually existed. I just seasoned and threw about a third of a brisket, maybe 5 or 6 lbs, in and set it for 150 with plans of cooking for 24 hours then throwing on the grill for an additional 2 or 3 tomorrow afternoon. Anyone with experience wanna share, anyone?


----------



## ceeaton

Mike, my brother did one about the same way you are proposing and it was incredibly tender. Have fun!

I have a new neighbor up the street and we seem to be trading favors back and forth. For my volley back I cooked a small pork shoulder (boneless) for some pulled pork. Only about 3.5 lbs, but he and his wife don't eat much, he just food saves everything and normally eats from the freezer every night. One caveat, he doesn't use salt, period. Won't eat canned veges, won't eat processed foods. He's recently lost over 100 lbs, so I'm not knocking his methods. So rubbed up the piece of pork with pepper and smoked paprika. Cooked with B&B oak charcoal, which ran really hot with a double bottom and single top layer snake. Had to cut the air back to lower in the 200's (was running 350 wide open).

Had a "celebration of life" service for a mentor of mine today at 4pm, so I had to wrap and stick the pork in the oven at 200 while I was at the service. Got home, cooled off a bit and pulled it, incredibly tender and juicy, hard to give that one up.

For me I marinated a flat iron steak for about 5 hours (they suggest 30 minutes). Quick seared and sliced some for a salad. The beef complimented the blue cheese very well!


----------



## Boatboy24

A 4:30 baseball game kept us from home until about 7pm. So I needed something quick. These are some of the days I love having a gas grill. Spiral cut hot dogs, along with some cut up veg and chips. Nothing fancy, but hit the spot after being out on the field for a few hours.


----------



## ibglowin

Just a little sandwich tonight........


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Nice weather, the storms stayed along the PA/MD border, so a little drizzle, that was it. Had a couple of gift cards we get with our paychecks around Christmas time, so decided to use them. Had two for $30 total. Bought some frozen seafood for next weeks lunches/dinners (Mahi mahi, grouper and some shrimp) plus a pound flat iron steak and a NY strip. Also threw in some locally made franks (look like sausages to me) with pepper cheese and heavy spice. Threw the NY strip on a grill with a couple of lump charcoal pieces and a few chunks of pecan wood. Seasoned with a little kosher salt and a bit of black pepper. Served with some dirty rice and a simple blue cheese salad (with a little lettuce to compliment the blue cheese).
> 
> One of the best steaks I can ever remember, and I overdid it a bit to medium rare (I like my beef twitching a bit when possible).
> 
> View attachment 64233


One cup of Blue Cheese dressing on one 3-4" lettuce leaf. That's the recipe for the salad, right?


----------



## ceeaton

Close, 1 1/2 cups of blue cheese dressing, one 2-3" lettuce leaf, LOL.

I do like my blue cheese, yum!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Just a little sandwich tonight........


Oh, sauerkraut! That looks soooo good!


----------



## Kraffty

Paninii ruben?? man that looks good, kitchen gadgets are good stuff.


----------



## ibglowin

More pics in the bread thread if you missed them.



ceeaton said:


> Oh, sauerkraut! That looks soooo good!


----------



## ibglowin

Si señor. Used mayo instead of budder! Angus corned beef, swiss cheese and sour kraut plus 1000 Island dressing. Ho-made rye bread from this AM. Pickles are ho-made as well.



Kraffty said:


> Paninii ruben?? man that looks good, kitchen gadgets are good stuff.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> More pics in the bread thread if you missed them.


I did miss them, you know I'm getting old...


----------



## ibglowin

I am missing lots of new post since they upgraded the software. Used to not miss anything new but lately its very hit and miss.......



ceeaton said:


> I did miss them, you know I'm getting old...


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I am missing lots of new post since they upgraded the software. Used to not miss anything new but lately its very hit and miss.......


Noticed that too, I just though I wasn't drinking enough.


----------



## ibglowin

You and me are definitely not drinking enough! LOL


----------



## ceeaton

Yeah, but I'm a bachelor for 5 more days, I can fix that problem without getting into trouble with the boss.


----------



## sour_grapes

Easy grilled dinner, with leftovers. Leftover cucumber salad (rice vinegar, garlic, hot pepper flakes). Grilled green beans with onions (marjoram). Whole-wheat focaccia detailed on the Bread Thread. Grilled lamburgers topped with Cambozola cheese. Grilled peaches and heavy cream for dessert.


----------



## Kraffty

We drove over to Prescott (our idea of a big city) to pick up some new sheets and an Ice Cream maker. Didn't really NEED either but wanted to leave the house for a couple of hours. Lori really wanted a cheat day after 7 weeks of dieting so we lunched at Del Taco, amazing to realize the amount of cals in a fast food lunch... 950 for a taco, quesadilla and fries today... no reason to sweat it though. Just wish it was as easy to gain as it is to loose lbs. 
We stopped at Mortimer Farms on the way home and picked up Fresh Corn, Patty Squash, Yellow Squash and Watermelon. They were picking the Corn and wheeling it in by the wheel barrel and dumping it into bins as we shopped. 
Dinner of Grilled Shrimp and some of that corn sautéed with some butter, olive oil, onion and seasonings. Brushed the shrimp with peach salsa.


----------



## sour_grapes

^^^^^
Looks great!



Kraffty said:


> Just wish it was as easy to gain as it is to loose lbs.



Is that what you meant to say?


----------



## Kraffty

insert "wasn't"  opps
Might have had a couple glasses of Cab before typing


----------



## Kraffty

Sous Vide Brisket came out really good. 22 hours at 150 degrees than 6 hours on the Kettle. I did a terrible Job of regulating the heat on the webber running as high as 400 and down to 200 but cooking this way seems pretty forgiving, next time I'll finish it in the smoker. Finished dinner off with Chocolate Malt Ball Ice Cream made in our new Ice Cream machine. The Ice Cream had cocoa powder, melted chocolate chips, chocolate syrup and crushed chocolate malted balls, had a slight chocolate flavor.....


----------



## Boatboy24

That brisket looks amazing!


----------



## ibglowin

@Kraffty 

How was the fat? Was it rendered? Were you happy with the amount of smoke the meat took on in that shortened time frame? 

Looks pretty amazing!


----------



## bstnh1

Accompanying these was some steamed summer squash, yellow wax beans and sliced tomatoes from the garden. I do them to 180-200°, similar to ribs, and the collagen disappears and the meat comes off the bone cleanly. Nothing I hate more than to fight with a drumstick to get the meat off the bone. (well ..... there may be some things I hate a little more! lol)


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> @Kraffty
> 
> How was the fat? Was it rendered? Were you happy with the amount of smoke the meat took on in that shortened time frame?
> 
> Looks pretty amazing!


I was really happy with the cook, the fat absolutely melted in my mouth and the meat was very tender but not fall apart. I was happy with the amount of smoke, I used lump charcoal and some large chunks of Cherry wood and created a ton of smoke in the first couple of hours. I only used salt and pepper and bay leaves in the sous vide and then used my normal dry rub on the grill part. I might use the rub from the beginning next time.


----------



## geek

@ibglowin Mike is after something regarding the pellet grill 
Are you now convinced? lol


----------



## ibglowin

I am convinced I don't want a smoker with any moving parts to break or get jammed or one that requires electricity to run! LOL

Just a personal preference I guess. I prefer my smoke from real wood and not sawdust.  

I will stick with my Kamado or Weber kettle or even that old Brinkman "stick burner" that uses a ton of wood!


----------



## ceeaton

Now, now boys, play nice.

I do like my New Braunfels stick burner, nothing ever tastes quite as good as food cooked all day on logs and some lump. Really have to watch it throughout the cook, but in my opinion that is half the fun!

Just wish I had a paved grill area and outdoor man cave like a certain Mike that lives in NM. I might fire it up more often.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Just wish I had a paved grill area and outdoor man cave like a certain Mike that lives in NM. I might fire it up more often.



You're handy. A little digging, some gravel, sand and a few bags of Quikcrete. Maybe some rebar if you're feeling crazy. Get moving!


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> I am convinced I don't want a smoker with any moving parts to break or get jammed or one that requires electricity to run! LOL
> 
> Just a personal preference I guess. I prefer my smoke from real wood and not sawdust.
> 
> I will stick with my Kamado or Weber kettle or even that old Brinkman "stick burner" that uses a ton of wood!



Personal preference is correct. I really do like my electricity one. And in mine no moving parts, but you do put real live chunks of wood to make the smoke, no sawdust for me either.

Each to their own and whatever you get used to using is what you use.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I might fire it up more often.



What, you mean cook breakfast on it, too?!


----------



## ceeaton

Bacon, LOL.


----------



## ceeaton

Grilling in the rain! I wasn't watching the radar and didn't realize the moisture from the east coast storm was so far north already.

Got some tomatoes, serrano peppers and a yellow crook necked zucchini from my neighbor (thanks Peter). I had some extra roma type beans and gave him enough for his parents in return. He doesn't like them and didn't want to waste garden space on something he didn't like (filled with tomatoes and hot peppers and stalks of lettuce the rabbits ate).

Made a quick fresh salsa and it has some kick. Glad I didn't add that extra serrano. Perfect for some mahi mahi fish tacos. Grilled with minimal spice (fortunately) and added to a pan heated flour tortilla with lettuce, the salsa, cheese (provolone was laying around and open in the fridge) and some chipotle taco sauce.

To cool things down, another neighbor (Jay) gave me a compote of peaches and blueberries he slow cooked with some cinnamon in the crock pot. Added to some Hershey's vanilla ice cream and cooled things off quickly.

What a meal, I am almost getting used to being a bachelor for a week!


----------



## Yooper🍷

Spicy Sage Brown Butter over mushroom Agnolotti
With Notorios Pink Grenach


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

This day flew. At 5:30, the wife asks what's for dinner. 'Uh, I dunno'. Freezer to the rescue! Had 8 ho-made meatballs in a food saver bag. Search pantry: One large can of tomato and two small cans of fire roasted tomato. One box of angel hair pasta. Plenty of fresh onion and garlic, so I go to work. Made a quick sauce, then threw in the meatballs to warm 'em up for an hour or so. Shocker: had some Romaine, so made a quick Caesar salad. Dinner saved.


----------



## Kraffty

First time making tacos from left over brisket. Made up a chipotle adobo sauce from a Marc Murphy recipe and simmered chunks of brisket till they shredded and that was about as complicated as it got.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> This day flew. At 5:30, the wife asks what's for dinner. 'Uh, I dunno'.



Yeah, that new "job" thing must eat a real big hole in the middle of your day!

Good on you for pulling off a nice meal starting at 5:30 in a hurricane!


----------



## geek

Due to the storm and strong winds we lost power in lots of areas of CT.
It’s been many hours and now I’m concerned about the meat in the freezer, specially the 16lbs brisket


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, that new "job" thing must eat a real big hole in the middle of your day!
> 
> Good on you for pulling off a nice meal starting at 5:30 in a hurricane!



You're very generous. 

1) Haven't started the new job yet - still 'on vacation'. 
2) Isaias was out of here before 11am or so and it turned out to be a pretty nice day (until just now, when it's pouring on the Nats game at almost 10pm). 

I basically just reheated some meatballs, and made a quick sauce; but I appreciate your comments.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Due to the storm and strong winds we lost power in lots of areas of CT.
> It’s been many hours and now I’m concerned about the meat in the freezer, specially the 16lbs brisket



Cook it. Cook it now.

But seriously, how long has it been, and have you opened the freezer? If you haven't opened, you have a long way to go before you have to worry about that brisket. We lost power for over 8 hours a few weeks ago. Nothing was lost in the fridges or freezers.


----------



## sour_grapes

After a couple days of bad weather, tonight was a grilling night: Corn off the cob (butter and ancho chili); grilled summer squash (za'atar); grilled mushroom caps (soy, EVOO); grilled escarole wedges (with a lemon/onion/garlic/olive/capers/mustard/EVOO dressing); and grilled lamb chops (dry-brined, then marinated in garlic, basil, and EVOO,then served with compound butter with sage).

I also made focaccia on the grill, but we had enough other things! (See Bread Thread.)

All was washed down with a 2017 H3 Syrah from grapes.


----------



## geek

Still no electricity and no clear sign when it will be restored


----------



## ibglowin

Hook your freezer up to your Tesla battery!



geek said:


> Still no electricity and no clear sign when it will be restored


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Hook your freezer up to your Tesla battery!



I'd wish.!!
At least we can charge the phones in the car, watch Netflix while parked, YouTube, Hulu, you name it


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Cook it. Cook it now.
> 
> But seriously, how long has it been, and have you opened the freezer? If you haven't opened, you have a long way to go before you have to worry about that brisket. We lost power for over 8 hours a few weeks ago. Nothing was lost in the fridges or freezers.



We have not opened the freezer from the garage, so hopefully it will be good for now, if things are still the same I'm really thinking about cooking it, no other choice unless I buy ice.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> We have not opened the freezer from the garage, so hopefully it will be good for now, if things are still the same I'm really thinking about cooking it, no other choice unless I buy ice.



Is your power STILL out?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Is your power STILL out?



I am pinging a neighbor now to check because there's nobody at home. I was lucky to come to the office after a couple high VP approvals...!


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Still no electricity and no clear sign when it will be restored


Same deal here. 18 hours now.


----------



## bstnh1

Got power back 20 minutes after I posted no power for 18 hours. Kitchen fridge temp is 55°. Should be OK. Freezer in fridge and in basement is solid.


----------



## Rocky

Our daughter and son-in-law were heading to NC for a long weekend to see their grandson. She called me and, "Dad, there are some things in the refrigerator that I should have thrown away but I did not. If you stop by the house, please go through them, keep what you can use and pitch the rest."

Being from the "use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without" generation, I found an egg plant, some pasta sauce, pepper jack cheese and fresh basil. My parents and grand parents would be rolling over in their graves if I threw these things away (after all, "the poor people in Europe were starving") so I brought the stuff to my house and made this, Rocky's Pepper Jack Eggplant Parmesan:


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed _carciofi_ (artichokes), which I simmered for ~1 hr. and then finished on the grill. I served this with a dipping sauce of butter/EVOO/garlic/basil. I made mushroom risotto, and fennel&onion that was roasted in a cast-iron pan on the grill. Finally, we had a filet of Alaskan Pacific cod, marinated in soy/lime, then seared on the grill. We both wound up pouring some of the butter/EVOO/garlic/basil sauce over it, which was a very good move! 

All washed down with a Voigner from a juice bucket from Rattlesnake Hills AVA in WA.


----------



## Boatboy24

That's it. I'm moving to @sour_grapes neighborhood...


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> That's it. I'm moving to @sour_grapes neighborhood...



Right back atcha! I would gladly wrap my incisors around the chow you sling!


----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> That's it. I'm moving to @sour_grapes neighborhood...


I was going to volunteer to do his dishes. Maybe there will be some leftovers!


----------



## geek

so many good looking dishes, you guys must have happy wives....lol


----------



## geek

Power restored at 1AM......YESSSSSSSSSSS   
And the mayor said it would take between 2 to 10 days to get it restored, we were bracing for the worst knowing what happened in the last storm a few years ago, it was brutal.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Power restored at 1AM......YESSSSSSSSSSS
> And the mayor said it would take between 2 to 10 days to get it restored, we were bracing for the worst knowing what happened in the last storm a few years ago, it was brutal.


Power is good!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Went through a Cat2 hurricane back in 1983 (Alicia). We lived in SW Houston in a new subdivision with underground utilities. All over Houston power was out for days. Lots of people had no power for 3-7 days, they lost all food in the freezer/fridge and many had to move to hotels until their power was restored as well its Houston in August so 95 degrees and 100% humidity and no AC. We were lucky and never lost power somehow. That was enough hurricane "fun" for me!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Went through a Cat2 hurricane back in 1983 (Alicia). We lived in SW Houston in a new subdivision with underground utilities. All over Houston power was out for days. Lots of people had no power for 3-7 days, they lost all food in the freezer/fridge and many had to move to hotels until their power was restored as well its Houston in August so 95 degrees and 100% humidity and no AC. We were lucky and never lost power somehow. That was enough hurricane "fun" for me!



I can only imagine tropical weather with no AC.....brutal.


----------



## Johnd

geek said:


> I can only imagine tropical weather with no AC.....brutal.


 
We went through Katrina. In New Orleans, where the levees broke, it took months to restore power. Most folks couldn’t get to or live in their homes, many never returned to the flooded homes. Homes in the higher areas of NO, which didn’t flood, went without power for months as well. 
Here on the Northshore of the lake, we didn’t have flooding, we had 100 foot + pine trees that toppled and decimated the power transmission system. Most of us were without power for 1 - 4 weeks, were still living in our homes, in the heat of the end of August and September. I was lucky to live near and be on the same power transmission lines as a hospital, had power in 5 days. No fun. Have a natural gas fired whole house generator now.


----------



## geek

Johnd said:


> We went through Katrina. In New Orleans, where the levees broke, it took months to restore power. Most folks couldn’t get to or live in their homes, many never returned to the flooded homes. Homes in the higher areas of NO, which didn’t flood, went without power for months as well.
> Here on the Northshore of the lake, we didn’t have flooding, we had 100 foot + pine trees that toppled and decimated the power transmission system. Most of us were without power for 1 - 4 weeks, were still living in our homes, in the heat of the end of August and September. I was lucky to live near and be on the same power transmission lines as a hospital, had power in 5 days. No fun. Have a natural gas fired whole house generator now.



Sometimes we say why a generator if I may only need it once in 5 years...well that single time makes up for the whole thing..!!
Having no power AND no water is no fun at all. 

My water relies on well, so for me I think I could remedy that with a simple small inverter just to power the water tank/compressor in the basement.


----------



## cmason1957

Given that it wasd nearly cold in Missouri today (78F, no humidity), when it is normally 95F with 90% humidity, my wife and I decided bbq chicken was in order. I had been to the stores and they had 4 packages of meat for $20, so I picked up for leg/thigh quarters. Rubbed with some nice slices, onto the grill at about 300F. 

First picture on the grill and second when I pulled them away about 165F.


----------



## geek

I guess I'm starting the 16lbs brisket in the early AM, wife's 50th bday and going to NJ to her family on Saturday.
So I plan to start trimming early AM while starting up the grill and getting it to temp, hope I can place the brisket on the grill by 8am. After trimming I think I will end up with about 12lbs.

The goal is to get it thru the stall late afternoon, wrap it and hopefully reach the ~200F later in the night (not too late I hope).....but I know the stall would take longer....so just hoping..!!

How many hours is it safe to leave in a cooler after taking the brisket off the grill at the end? If the cook is done late in the night I'm afraid to leave it in the cooler overnight, but assume it will be ok by early Saturday AM.

We're leaving to NJ early afternoon, heck, can I leave it in the cooler all the way to the afternoon or that is WAY too risky and I better off putting it in the fridge until before we leave the house?


----------



## ibglowin

Cook @275 so you have a little more time "insurance" You can always rest for a few hours and then transfer to the fridge and reheat in the oven (in AL foil). Nobody will know the difference. Just don't slice until your ready to serve so as many of the juices stay inside the meat. I have seen people leave in a cooler wrapped for up to 8 -10 hours without any issues.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Cook @275 so you have a little more time "insurance" You can always rest for a few hours and then transfer to the fridge and reheat in the oven (in AL foil). Nobody will know the difference. Just don't slice until your ready to serve so as many of the juices stay inside the meat. I have seen people leave in a cooler wrapped for up to 8 -10 hours without any issues.



I think leaving in a cooler for that long, 8~10 hours, should be ok since the heat will be retained in the foil.
My son was asking me about starting later in the day so it is ready for the cooler by Saturday before we leave the house (then 2 hour drive to NJ), but the big issue is fire management overnight and not only that but also hitting the stall in the middle of the night and not wrapping on time as needed.
What da ya think? lol


----------



## ibglowin

I would personally err on the side of getting it done sooner rather than later so you can rest and toss it in the fridge when you need to and then toss into a cooler for transport to NJ and then into an oven to reheat for the party.


----------



## geek

Thanks Mike.


----------



## sour_grapes

Beautiful weather here meant more grilling. Leftover grilled escarole hearts with an olive-based dressing described earlier; grilled potatoes with garlic and basil; baby Japanese eggplants, marinated in EVOO, balsamic vinegar, and hot Thai peppers, then grilled; and pastured pork rib chops, dry-brined, then slathered with garlic and toasted sesame oil, then grilled. Washed down with the 2017 H3 Syrah from grapes again. No complaints!


----------



## geek

Let the race begins, started a bit late around 8 and meat went to grill past 9am.
Not an expert on trimming but I think I did a good job


----------



## ibglowin

You should trim it up the night before, season, wrap in plastic and place in fridge overnight. Get your grill ready to go the night before so all you have to do is get up, stumble out of bed, light the grill and get a cup of coffee and wait for it to come up to temp. 

You never know if your going to need that extra hour or not but it is sure nice to have it if you get a stubborn brisket with a long stall........


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> You should trim it up the night before, season, wrap in plastic and place in fridge overnight. Get your grill ready to go the night before so all you have to do is get up, stumble out of bed, light the grill and get a cup of coffee and wait for it to come up to temp.
> 
> You never know if your going to need that extra hour or not but it is sure nice to have it if you get a stubborn brisket with a long stall........


Yeah, I actually thought about it but it was still thawing last night.
Next time!

it is going up after 4 hours .


----------



## geek

Worry a bit, we’re leaving the house around 4:30, less than 2 hours from now, to bring wife for dinner at a restaurant she likes.
An hour ago I added coals and the temp went up but I’m willing to leave it alone hoping I can wrap soon.


----------



## geek

Wrap time


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good Varis!


----------



## ibglowin

The sauce is the boss! Rigatoni Martino is coming together nicely!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> The sauce is the boss! Rigatoni Martino is coming together nicely!
> 
> View attachment 64559



Please share...


----------



## ibglowin

Finished product. Paired very well with a 2016 Spring Valley Vineyard "Muleskinner" Merlot.





Recipe here:









Rigatoni Martino (Carrabba's Copycat)


Rigatoni Martino (Carrabba's Copycat)




www.carriesexperimentalkitchen.com


----------



## FXibley

pork nachos made from leftover hickory smoked pork from my little sisters grad party tossed in salsa verde and onions over chips and covered with colby-jack cheese.


----------



## Boatboy24

sdibley said:


> pork nachos made from leftover hickory smoked pork from my little sisters grad party tossed in salsa verde and onions over chips and covered with colby-jack cheese.
> View attachment 64569



One of my favorite things to do with leftover pulled pork.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

We just came back home, brisket was done exactly before we left around 4ish, very surprised it only took exactly 7 hours total. Put it in cooler at that time and now will take it off the cooler and into the fridge until tomorrow, thanks Mike for the tips..!


----------



## Bubba1

Smoked meatloaf on the Kamado 250 degrees about 2 hrs with apple and pecan smoke


----------



## Yooper🍷

ibglowin said:


> Finished product. Paired very well with a 2016 Spring Valley Vineyard "Muleskinner" Merlot.
> 
> View attachment 64565
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigatoni Martino (Carrabba's Copycat)
> 
> 
> Rigatoni Martino (Carrabba's Copycat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.carriesexperimentalkitchen.com


That looks great. We’re having that tomorrow. Would you make any changes in the recipe?


----------



## Yooper🍷

Spicy sage brow butter over mushroom agnolotti paired with a bottle of 2016, Jean Paul Versino, Chateauneuf du Pape


----------



## ibglowin

Yooper🍷 said:


> That looks great. We’re having that tomorrow. Would you make any changes in the recipe?


I used more chicken than called for. More mushrooms. More sun dried tomatoes. I used vodka sauce. I added one cup heavy cream. So yea I tweaked it a lot!


----------



## ibglowin

You ever had an appetizer while dining out (in another time I know) and you just wanted to have some of that now......

Let me tell you "Greek Fries" are the bOmB!




Lets just say we went basically vegan tonight........ LOL

I am in garlic/lemon/caper HEAVEN!

I had all the ingredients at the house/garden including all herbs and cukes for the tzatziki sauce.

I am sure I will pay for my sins later but for now I am in taste/smell sensory overload!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> You ever had an appetizer while dining out (in another time I know) and you just wanted to have some of that now......
> 
> Let me tell you "Greek Fries" are the bOmB!
> 
> View attachment 64580
> 
> 
> Lets just say we went basically vegan tonight........ LOL
> 
> I am in garlic/lemon/caper HEAVEN!
> 
> I had all the ingredients at the house/garden including all herbs and cukes for the tzatziki sauce.
> 
> I am sure I will pay for my sins later but for now I am in taste/smell sensory overload!




And you paired with...?


----------



## ibglowin

Nothing grape related. LOL This was more of a "Salty Dog" night!



Boatboy24 said:


> And you paired with...?


----------



## Kraffty

Rib Eye, salad, homemade garlic rosemary focaccia and a parmesan, buttermilk herbed dressing, one of my better summer dinners so far. Throw in a 2014 super tuscan blend and how can you go wrong.


----------



## Venatorscribe

Sunday here in the Southern Hemisphere. Pizza night. My usual. Prawns, mushrooms, a hint of bacon - all over a base of light tomato base and mozzarell.


----------



## Venatorscribe




----------



## Boatboy24

Venatorscribe said:


> Sunday here in the Southern Hemisphere. Pizza night. My usual. Prawns, mushrooms, a hint of bacon - all over a base of light tomato base and mozzarell.



Love the sound of that combo. Will definitely have to give it a try.


----------



## geek

From yesterday’s feast in NJ celebrating her 50.
The brisket was delicious but man picanha IS THE QUEEN of all meats ..!!
Everyone licking their fingers..lol


----------



## sour_grapes

The _plan_ was that I was going to be grilling tons of stuff. First I made a loaf of focaccia at like 450F as described in the Bread Thread. I then tamped down the fire and started some lamb ribs, low and slow. The ribs were marinated before that all day in basil, garlic, fresh oregano, and EVOO, wrapped in foil, and then put on the indirect side of the grill. I also started some 'shrooms with EVOO, toasted sesame oil, and soy on the low-heat grill. Later, I fired the grill back up for the rest of the meal, but the weather changed my plans! A fast-moving storm bore down on us, and I scrambled to get some char on the dishes before I got shut down for the count. I quick-browned some Japanese eggplants (lots of EVOO, garlic, parsely, and fresh oregano), and green beans with onions. I also grilled some potatoes, but I took them out quickly (due to the weather) and finished them in the oven, roasting them in the lamb fat! As I was finishing getting some browning on everything, the skies turned black, wind kicked up, and then the skies opened up into a deluge. I was able to scramble inside with my meal and dignity barely intact. Everything just went into the oven in cast-iron pans at 425F for another 20-30 minutes, and we just called it good!


----------



## sour_grapes

Grilling was not a possibility tonight. Severe storms, even a derecho strafing Iowa. We actually dodged a bullet, with the storm veering just south of us.

Anyway, this meant that dinner was going to be prepared in the kitchen! Slow-cooked collard greens (some pork bones, hot pepper, onions, garlic) rendered some wonderful pot likker. Eggplant slices with bread crumbs, marjoram, and parmesan. Pinto beans with _more_ pork bones, cilantro, garlic, butter. And baked Pacific cod, marinated in and then cooked in lemon, basil, and EVOO.

All washed down with ho-made 2019 Viognier from Rattlesnake Hills, WA.


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Grilling was not a possibility tonight. Severe storms, even a derecho strafing Iowa. We actually dodged a bullet, with the storm veering just south of us.
> 
> Anyway, this meant that dinner was going to be prepared in the kitchen! Slow-cooked collard greens (some pork bones, hot pepper, onions, garlic) rendered some wonderful pot likker. Eggplant slices with bread crumbs, marjoram, and parmesan. Pinto beans with _more_ pork bones, cilantro, garlic, butter. And baked Pacific cod, marinated in and then cooked in lemon, basil, and EVOO.
> 
> All washed down with ho-made 2019 Viognier from Rattlesnake Hills, WA.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64684
> View attachment 64685


Paul, how was the melanzana prepared? I understand that you coated it but were they baked, broiled or fried?


----------



## Venatorscribe

sour_grapes said:


> The _plan_ was that I was going to be grilling tons of stuff. First I made a loaf of focaccia at like 450F as described in the Bread Thread. I then tamped down the fire and started some lamb ribs, low and slow. The ribs were marinated before that all day in basil, garlic, fresh oregano, and EVOO, wrapped in foil, and then put on the indirect side of the grill. I also started some 'shrooms with EVOO, toasted sesame oil, and soy on the low-heat grill. Later, I fired the grill back up for the rest of the meal, but the weather changed my plans! A fast-moving storm bore down on us, and I scrambled to get some char on the dishes before I got shut down for the count. I quick-browned some Japanese eggplants (lots of EVOO, garlic, parsely, and fresh oregano), and green beans with onions. I also grilled some potatoes, but I took them out quickly (due to the weather) and finished them in the oven, roasting them in the lamb fat! As I was finishing getting some browning on everything, the skies turned black, wind kicked up, and then the skies opened up into a deluge. I was able to scramble inside with my meal and dignity barely intact. Everything just went into the oven in cast-iron pans at 425F for another 20-30 minutes, and we just called it good!
> 
> 
> View attachment 64604
> View attachment 64605


That sounds soooo good.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Paul, how was the melanzana prepared? I understand that you coated it but were they baked, broiled or fried?



Hey, Rocky! Baked. Dipped in butter, then a sprinkle of marjoram, then dredged in a bread crumb/parmesan mixture. Then baked at ~425F for about a half-hour.


----------



## Rocky

They look great. We do it similarly but instead of butter, we dip them in beaten eggs, then bread crumbs. A quick saute' to firm up the eggs and then finish in the oven like you do. I know Tom Brady shies away from the nightshades, but I can't do without my eggplant and tomatoes.


----------



## bstnh1

Rocky said:


> They look great. We do it similarly but instead of butter, we dip them in beaten eggs, then bread crumbs. A quick saute' to firm up the eggs and then finish in the oven like you do. I know Tom Brady shies away from the nightshades, but I can't do without my eggplant and tomatoes.


And that's why I don't eat at Tom Brady's house!!


----------



## geek




----------



## Yooper🍷

Creamy Tuscan Chicken and a bottle of 2017 Greco-Fiano Basilicata Pipoli


----------



## BRossi

Fresh Lake trout from Lake Superior, fettuccini with garlic, butter, pepper & Parmesan and fresh tomatoes from the garden with fresh basil & olive oil. French bottle of chilled white wine. Perfect!


----------



## geek

Colombian chicken empanadas


----------



## ceeaton

Last day of our oldest son visiting, on leave from the Air Force. Gave him a few choices, he went with beef. An eye round roast on some charcoal and pecan wood. Turned out pretty well, but still a little well done for me. Couldn't believe the juices that flowed as I cut it. Was rested for a full 20 minutes!

Served with smashed taters (buttermilk and sour cream added) and steamed baby carrots.


----------



## ibglowin

Made Greek Gyros tonight for a quick and easy Friday pandemic dinner. Used some left over ho-made Tzatiki sauce from last week which had major Vitamin - G throughout. Found an amazing recipe for a Greek marinade for flank steak which was truth in advertising. Got rid of the extra sauce and more of my overload of mater's this time of year. Definitely a worth while trip to flavor town tonight!


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Colombian chicken empanadas



How did you get the Colombian chickens?


----------



## sour_grapes

Ho-made focaccia; grilled corn-off-the-cob with parsley, garlic, and butter; fresh cucumber salad (from Mrs. S_G) with soy, sesame, garlic, ginger; grilled broccoli topped off with garlic/butter/lemon/capers; grilled garlic scapes (was surprised to find them at this time of year); and grilled Italian sausages from pastured pork. Washed down with a rando beer or three!


----------



## Boatboy24

Jerk chicken with Caribbean rice, black beans and mango salsa.


----------



## geek

That looks real good and tasty Jim..!


----------



## geek

We had some real good food at this Colombian restaurant.
I had some sort of paella and it was delish


----------



## ibglowin

sour_grapes said:


> How did you get the Colombian chickens?


----------



## Yooper🍷

Smoked a 4 lb Chuck Roast w/ mashed potatoes and gravy. Paired with an Allegrini, Palazzo Della Torre 2011. I’m just as partial to smoked Chuck Roast 
As Brisket. Both the meat and wine were exceptional. Will be going to Allegrini Vinyard if we are ever allowed in Italy again.


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights Pandemic Anniversary dinner. This has become pretty much an annual recipe for this day as we are usually awash in "Husky Cherry" tomatoes. This year is no different. I got rid of over two pounds of them for the base of the sauce. Lots of EVOO, lemon, garlic, white wine, capers, oregano. Our version of a "Frutti del Mar" made with clams, scollops, mussels..... This years version did not disappoint. Served over angel hair pasta. This was served with a hot loaf of ho-made sourdough bread (for dipping into the sauce) and paired really, really well with an inexpensive but amazing Daou Chardonnay from Paso Robles.


----------



## Chuck E

Yooper🍷 said:


> Smoked a 4 lb Chuck Roast w/ mashed potatoes and gravy. Paired with an Allegrini, Palazzo Della Torre 2011. I’m just as partial to smoked Chuck Roast
> As Brisket. Both the meat and wine were exceptional. Will be going to Allegrini Vinyard if we are ever allowed in Italy again. View attachment 64853



We finished our case of this wine(Palazzo Della Torre 2011) a couple months ago. Sorry to see the last bottle go. We have the latest vintage and it is also good.


----------



## Chuck E

@ibglowin Recipe for the marinade, please?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Last nights Pandemic Anniversary dinner. This has become pretty much an annual recipe for this day as we are usually awash in "Husky Cherry" tomatoes. This year is no different. I got rid of over two pounds of them for the base of the sauce. Lots of EVOO, lemon, garlic, white wine, capers, oregano. Our version of a "Frutti del Mar" made with clams, scollops, mussels..... This years version did not disappoint. Served over angel hair pasta. This was served with a hot loaf of ho-made sourdough bread (for dipping into the sauce) and paired really, really well with an inexpensive but amazing Daou Chardonnay from Paso Robles.



That looks fantastic. Knocked it outta the park!


----------



## ibglowin

This is the one dish I have no recipe for! It's basically a way to get rid of a bunch of cherry tomatoes this time of year. I usually harvest about 2lbs a week this time of year. I will try and give estimated ingredients but I go on taste each time I make it.

Roughly 2lbs of fresh cherry tomatoes (halved) If you don't have fresh on hand I would think (1 or 2) of the large 28oz cans of whole San Marzano or similar would work.
Simmer to break down the tomato skins and tomatoes and cook for ~20min on med high heat. (season with S&P to taste)
3/4 cup EVOO
Juice of two lemons
0.5 cup dry white wine
2-3 cloves of fresh garlic (crushed)
1TBS oregano
4TBS Capers
0.5 cup clam juice

Simmer for an additional ~15mins and taste. It's OK if the lemon is strong at this point as the seafood will balance it once added.

If you have fresh seafood by all means go fresh but I am landlocked so limited.

I use (2) 10oz cans whole clams (if possible) but chopped will work as well.
I used (2) 13oz bags of fresh/frozen scallops
I used (2) 16oz bags frozen mussels in white wine sauce (Kroger Private Selection) or similar




Simmer the scallops for ~10mins once added until just done.
Add in your mussels and simmer again for ~5 mins

Serve over your choice of pasta. I prefer either thin spaghetti or angel hair pasta.

Garnish with fresh chopped parsley (optional)


----------



## GreginND

Enjoying the bounty if the garden.

Ratatouille slow cooked for 4 hours with all the fresh veggies and herbs 








Paella with patty pan squash, beans and onions. Yum.


----------



## geek

Damn Mike, that looks


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> This is the one dish I have no recipe for! It's basically a way to get rid of a bunch of cherry tomatoes this time of year. I usually harvest about 2lbs a week this time of year. I will try and give estimated ingredients but I go on taste each time I make it.
> 
> Roughly 2lbs of fresh cherry tomatoes (halved) If you don't have fresh on hand I would think (1 or 2) of the large 28oz cans of whole San Marzano or similar would work.
> Simmer to break down the tomato skins and tomatoes and cook for ~20min on med high heat. (season with S&P to taste)
> 3/4 cup EVOO
> Juice of two lemons
> 0.5 cup dry white wine
> 2-3 cloves of fresh garlic (crushed)
> 1TBS oregano
> 4TBS Capers
> 0.5 cup clam juice
> 
> Simmer for an additional ~15mins and taste. It's OK if the lemon is strong at this point as the seafood will balance it once added.
> 
> If you have fresh seafood by all means go fresh but I am landlocked so limited.
> 
> I use (2) 10oz cans whole clams (if possible) but chopped will work as well.
> I used (2) 13oz bags of fresh/frozen scallops
> I used (2) 16oz bags frozen mussels in white wine sauce (Kroger Private Selection) or similar
> 
> View attachment 64865
> 
> 
> Simmer the scallops for ~10mins once added until just done.
> Add in your mussels and simmer again for ~5 mins
> 
> Serve over your choice of pasta. I prefer either thin spaghetti or angel hair pasta.
> 
> Garnish with fresh chopped parsley (optional)
> 
> 
> View attachment 64866




I am really pleased that you took the time to write that up. I thank you. I believe that @Chuck E , on the other hand, was looking for the marinade recipe for the Greek gyros!


----------



## ibglowin

Lets try this again!









Greek Marinated Flank Steak with Tzatziki Sauce - Wholesomelicious


A simple marinade and 20 minutes is all you need for this Greek Marinated Flank Steak. You'll love the dairy-free tzatziki on top!




www.wholesomelicious.com







Chuck E said:


> @ibglowin Recipe for the marinade, please?


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, what's for brunch, anyway! A French omelet stuffed with Cambozola cheese and sauteed Crimini 'shrooms and shallots. Leftover grilled green beans and onions. A few Kalamata olives. And a dessert of fresh Michigan blueberries and not-so-fresh (but intensely delicious) Georgia peaches. (Mrs. S_G had the missing 1/3 of the 3-XL-egg omelet.)


----------



## Boatboy24

Yooper🍷 said:


> Smoked a 4 lb Chuck Roast w/ mashed potatoes and gravy. Paired with an Allegrini, Palazzo Della Torre 2011. I’m just as partial to smoked Chuck Roast
> As Brisket. Both the meat and wine were exceptional. Will be going to Allegrini Vinyard if we are ever allowed in Italy again. View attachment 64852
> View attachment 64853



The chuck looks great. I'm a fan of that wine too - it's like a baby Amarone.


----------



## ceeaton

Beautiful afternoon here, 72, light breeze, dew point at 64. Coolest day we've had in a while w/o it raining. Was going to pull the KettlePizza insert out, will do that tomorrow. Have been making meals for my oldest son on leave from the Air Force, he left yesterday, so my youngest daughter requested some stromboli. Pulled one of my extra doughs out of the freezer this morning. By early afternoon it was re-rising in the bag I had it in. 

One boli had ham, several salmi and swiss cheese. The other the same meats and provolone cheese. Did an egg wash on the crust before baking it on the pizza stone in the oven. Made a mess of the stone, but it was worth the mess. Yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

Montreal seasoned Chuck Eye and Filet, along w/ a BBQ chicken breast for the kiddos. Oven fries and modified Caesar salad (added cukes and avocado). Steaks were in sous vide at 131 for about 3 hours, then seared over charcoal at about 90 seconds per side.


----------



## sour_grapes

Good thing I took some "before" pix, because I did not do a great job on the "after." I scored some baby Japanese eggplants, which I marinated (Balsamic, EVOO, hot peppers) and then grilled. Some ho-made focaccia, cooked on the grill, which I almost ruined by overcooking. Some fennel, sauteed with onions and garlic in a cast-iron pan on the grill. The star of the show was lamb ribs, marinated in EVOO, garlic, and fresh basil, then wrapped in foil on the grill, then later seared on grill. I roasted some potatoes on the grill, then sliced them and cooked them in a cast-iron pan in the lamb fat and EVOO on, you guessed it, the grill.


----------



## Chuck E

I got my outdoor pizza gear last week. First go at it...

I think my grill was way too hot. I used some lump charcoal on top of some regular briquets, then added a couple chunks of oak wood. Easily 600+F.




The pizza dough seemed to have a "memory." It continually snapped back from being stretched out.




It was difficult to get it to slide around on the stone. I used cornmeal on the peel, but maybe not enough. It ended up charred on the bottom (probably from the "too hot" fire).




Tasted good, but I need to solve these problems to make it enjoyable.


----------



## Rocky

Chuck E said:


> I got my outdoor pizza gear last week. First go at it...
> 
> I think my grill was way too hot. I used some lump charcoal on top of some regular briquets, then added a couple chunks of oak wood. Easily 600+F.
> View attachment 64923
> 
> 
> The pizza dough seemed to have a "memory." It continually snapped back from being stretched out.
> View attachment 64925
> 
> 
> It was difficult to get it to slide around on the stone. I used cornmeal on the peel, but maybe not enough. It ended up charred on the bottom (probably from the "too hot" fire).
> View attachment 64924
> 
> 
> Tasted good, but I need to solve these problems to make it enjoyable.



Standing tall, Chuck!


----------



## ceeaton

Chuck E said:


> I got my outdoor pizza gear last week. First go at it...
> 
> I think my grill was way too hot. I used some lump charcoal on top of some regular briquets, then added a couple chunks of oak wood. Easily 600+F.
> ....
> 
> Tasted good, but I need to solve these problems to make it enjoyable.


600*F is not too hot, that is actually the temperature I prefer. What might have made your stone too hot is if you had the fire under it and not in a "C" around the grill under the openings on the sides and back. I found that I have to rotate the pizza every 1 to 2 minutes or the back edge will char very quickly. 1 minute when I'm running 700+, 2 minutes at 500 or so.

The memory in your dough can be solved pretty easily. Form the dough into a rough disk, let it rest at least 10 minutes under a towel of some sort. Then try to stretch it. If it still has too much "memory", let it rest for another 10-20 minutes. It will eventually give up the goat and let you form the pie. Forming a cold dough also makes the memory more pronounced.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Boatboy24

Agree with Craig. Keep the coals out from under the stone. That 'memory' is either from the glutens, or the cold. Resting will relax the gluten. 

I like your stainless steel Performer. You may want to turn the grate 90 degrees so the handle isn't in the way of the opening. I'd say your first attempt looks pretty good.


----------



## Chuck E

Yep, I did have coals under the stone. I will try to keep the heat on the outside ring...

Thanks for the tips, gents!


----------



## ibglowin

All good tips. If I can add a few thoughts. Turn, turn, turn. Keep a close eye on the bottom. If the bottom gets done before the top (happens quite often) Use your peel and lift the pie up into the upper dome area and hold it their for a minute or two (checking each minute) to get the top done. Try parchment paper. It should assist in the slide off the peel. I also use semolina flour instead of cornmeal. Higher burn temp.

Also very important. The 2nd pie (if there is one) will almost always cook faster than the 1st pie as the stone will be hotter temp unless you have left it in the oven for ~30mins or so. Keep an even closer eye on the bottom of the 2nd pie especially if the temp is close to the same as the first.

You may have better luck starting off with small personal pizza sizes with only one or two ingredients and then working your way up to large pies with more goodies. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Boatboy24

I'll second the use of semolina. 1) the higher burn temp, as Mike mentioned and 2) those little pieces are like mini ball bearings.


----------



## ceeaton

I third the semolina flour. Made such a difference getting the moist dough off the wooden peel (use the wooden one to make the pizza and put it on the stone, the metal one to turn and extract when done).

Storms rolled through around 3 pm, wasn't sure I was going to be able to cook pizza tonight. Seems every time I think I'm going to cook on the grill, it rains. Had three full sized doughs. One with some sourdough discard and high gluten flour, the other two with Sir Galahad flour (commercial all purpose). Fermented in the fridge a day. The two Galahad flour doughs were actually made on Friday and frozen, then thawed for a day in the fridge.

Lots of pictures, I know, but I learned a few things today cooking on the KettlePizza. What NM Mike said about the second pizza is very true, that stone gets a bit too hot by then and when above about 600*F will burn pretty quickly on the bottom.

My setup is a cordierite stone on the bottom, a steel on the top rack to concentrate heat on the toppings, works pretty well.




First pizza was a sourdough crust for my neighbor Jay. We try to outdo each other with thoughtful stuff, he hasn't got a pizza oven yet, so I've got him there. Stone was only running about 500*F in the middle. The high gluten flour made for an easy cook, turned a 1/4 turn every 2 minutes. Four turns and 8 minutes later and their dinner was done. Delivered in a pizza box, of course (always a nice touch). Do notice the burning on one quarter of the side crust. I had the back "rack" filled with pecan wood and it was just starting to really burn, need to make the first turn a bit quicker.




Second pizza was for my wife and daughter. She was taking an online class at the time for her nursing clinicals, so I delivered a couple of pieces so she could concentrate on her class. Like Mike said, turn it like mad (turned every minute) and watch that crust. It did singe a bit, still edible, but the stone was running at 625*F by then. A bit hot as I'm learning.







Last two pizzas were a split crust. Number three was to potentially replace #2 that I had singed. Wasn't necessary because they both ate #2 (one piece left). Number 4 was mine, had a bit too much cheese and most of the jar of anchovies I had on it went deep. Bottoms were perfect, crust was unbelievable. Stone was running at about 575 on #3, 550 on #4. Two minute quarter turns, went around twice (ie. much longer cook). #1, #3 and #4 were definitely the best. All were very good except #1, can't comment on that one but my neighbor texted me that it was "top notch".










What I learned. Don't try and cook a pizza when that stone is above 600*F. Crust gets done way too fast and you have to raise the pizza at the end on the peel to get the toppings anywhere near done. After the second pizza I took a beer break and waited about 20 minutes to put on #3 and #4. It was worth the wait. Takes a bit longer to cook, but the crust was perfectly crispy on the bottom and chewy in the middle.

High gluten flour crusts can stand the heat much better than using all purpose flour. I'm not sure what chemistry is going on, but the all purpose crusts must have more sugar in them (I never add sugar when making my dough). Sugar plus heat equals browning/burning. Are more alcohols (higher sugars) being produced during the fermentation of the dough? Is the higher gluten (proteins) blocking sugar formation with heat? I know from beer making that starch is converted at certain temperatures by enzymes that are in the barley husks. That's how we get a fermentable liquid when we mash and sparge the barley malt. Does something like that happen with the flour and steam produced while cooking it?

Too much thinking for this simple mind, I need another beer...


----------



## ibglowin

Dinner goals for the week......... LOL


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Dinner goals for the week......... LOL
> 
> View attachment 64958
> View attachment 64959
> View attachment 64960


What emergency room will you be at later this week???


----------



## ibglowin

Actual dinner for the week.......


----------



## sour_grapes

Perhaps not as good as Mike's "stretch goals" posted above, but still pretty delish!

Here is a look at one of those lamb shoulder chops _cum_ rib chops. This one was unusual in that both parts were left together into one larger chop. But let me explain the rest of the meal first.

I made grilled corn-off-the-cob again, but the seasonings tonight were cilantro, ancho chile, and lime juice. (Kind of _elote_ inspired.) I made sauteed escarole from our farmer's market with lots of EVOO and Vitamin G. (It was pretty bitter, so I blanched it first.) We had broccoli that was steamed and then charred on the grill, seasoned with ho-made preserved lemons, capers, butter, and garlic. Mushroom caps cooked on the grill with soy, sesame, and some EVOO. The lamb was dry-brined, then seared on the hot grill, and served with fresh basil and EVOO. Seriously good!


----------



## Boatboy24

Never did get around to picking any up while in OBX, so went and got some this morning.


----------



## sour_grapes

I made a beet salad out of some beets we roasted on the grill a few days ago (shallots macerated in vinegar, mustard, EVOO); Grilled green beans with red Italian onions; seafood risotto; and grilled halibut served with a mango/jalapeno/shallot/tomato/lime/tartaric acid/cilantro salsa. All washed down with my 2019 Washington Viognier. No complaints!


----------



## sour_grapes

Another grilling night! First, I cranked the heat up to 550F to bake some focaccia. Later, we enjoyed zucchini (za'atar); tabouleh (cous-cous with parsley, lemon, EVOO, red onions, tomatoes, basil); sautéed/braised kale; and grilled pasture-raised pork chops.


----------



## geek

Picanha is called the queens of all meats in Brazil.

i think it is so true.
Only salt, nothing else.


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> Picanha is called the queens of all meats in Brazil.
> 
> i think it is so true.
> Only salt, nothing else.
> 
> View attachment 65077
> View attachment 65078


----------



## ibglowin

@geek Now all you have to do is learn to pull it off the grill before it is shoe leather! LOL


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey at first onsite day for her nursing clinicals. So I decided to make one of her favorite meals after finding a flank steak decently cheap (very small, $7.99/lb). Salt, pepper, rest in the fridge, add some soy sauce, rest in the fridge, partially cook over some pecan wood for more flavor. Eventually marry it up with some onion, carrot, ginger root, peas and broccoli. Turned out pretty good. Just a bit too salty for my taste. Only salt added was in the GF soy sauce and a bit when marinating the meat. Will have to cut the soy sauce back a bit (only added 3 TBS).


----------



## ibglowin

Way too healthy for a Saturday night! LOL



ceeaton said:


> Wifey at first onsite day for her nursing clinicals. So I decided to make one of her favorite meals after finding a flank steak decently cheap (very small, $7.99/lb). Salt, pepper, rest in the fridge, add some soy sauce, rest in the fridge, partially cook over some pecan wood for more flavor. Eventually marry it up with some onion, carrot, ginger root, peas and broccoli. Turned out pretty good. Just a bit too salty for my taste. Only salt added was in the GF soy sauce and a bit when marinating the meat. Will have to cut the soy sauce back a bit (only added 3 TBS).
> 
> View attachment 65085
> 
> 
> View attachment 65086


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Way too healthy for a Saturday night! LOL


Allows for more beer consumption, LOL.

If it helps, I had a pepper jack cheese filled sausage for lunch and a BLT with way too much bacon for breakfast. Won't be weighing in tomorrow morning.


----------



## sour_grapes

Grilled green beans with onion, seasoned with S&P and marjoram. Grilled corn-off-the-cob sauteed with garlic, tomatoes, and basil. (I kinda cooked the tomato too long, and it was almost tomato sauce.  ) Leftover roasted beet salad (macerated shallots, vinegar, EVOO). And lamb rib/shoulder chop (dry-brined, served with coriander).


----------



## Kraffty

We seem to be in a RibEye rut on Saturday nights, I guess the protein choices could be worse. We shopped a local farmer's market for some tomatoes and garlic and ended up chatting with a Hippy Stylized girl with a Cocao business in Sedona. After answering a few questions about where we were in our "Cocao Journey" pronounced Ka-Kow by the girl (I've always thought it was simply Co-Co) we bought a bag of Cocao Nibs on her suggestion that equal parts Cocao, Peppercorns and Coffee beans make an outstanding steak dryrub. Sounded outstanding. Well somethings sound better than they taste. It didn't really bring anything positive or negative to the steak other than a really dark crust. I'm thinking a frozen yogurt with Cocoa Nibs might be in my future. The Ciabatta actually stole the show, roasted elephant garlic in butter spooned over slices and broiled.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Casserole made with zucchini slices layered with a ground beef/browned rice/red enchilada sauce mixture. It's really good and I'm not even a fan of zucchini


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed grilled baby eggplants with herbes de Provence; potatoes roasted on the grill then quartered and crisped in lamb fat in a cast-iron pan; gazpacho from Mrs. S_G with CSA tomatoes, peppers, etc.; Mexican carrot and red cabbage slaw from Mr. S_G; and finally, lamb ribs yet again with basil, garlic, and EVOO. All washed down with our LAST bottle of CC Showcase Amarone (~5.5 years old). Honestly, it felt like it was past its prime. All is good!


----------



## bstnh1

sour_grapes said:


> We enjoyed grilled baby eggplants with herbes de Provence; potatoes roasted on the grill then quartered and crisped in lamb fat in a cast-iron pan; gazpacho from Mrs. S_G with CSA tomatoes, peppers, etc.; Mexican carrot and red cabbage slaw from Mr. S_G; and finally, lamb ribs yet again with basil, garlic, and EVOO. All washed down with our LAST bottle of CC Showcase Amarone (~5.5 years old). Honestly, it felt like it was past its prime. All is good!View attachment 65119
> View attachment 65120


Gazpacho!!!  I love it! I've made several batches with ingredients from the garden this year. More to come, I'm sure!


----------



## sour_grapes

Oversharing on pix again tonight!

We had a small reason to celebrate in the Grapes household this evening, so this is what we dished up. I had a NY Strip steak in the freezer that was 1.4" thick. Decided that could stand up to one of the WTSO shipments of Brunello that I have been meaning to try, so opened that up to decant. After dry-brining the steak, I commenced grilling. We enjoyed grilled yellow squash (w/ fresh oregano from my neighbor's yard and EVOO); sauteed/braised collard greens; leftover roasted potato wedges from the other night (roasted in lamb fat with garlic and basil), reheated on the grill; leftover carrot/cabbage slaw described earlier; the grilled steak, complemented with a compound butter of basil, sauteed garlic, and lemon. The Brunello was a fine pairing; it more than held its own, but was not overpoweringly tannic.

I overdid the steak _just a tetch._ Not in a Varis way: it was rosy, but not bordering on the red I was looking for. _Quel dommage._ I don't have much practice on steaks that thick!


----------



## ibglowin

I foresee some Jalapeño Poppers in the near future........


----------



## Boatboy24

Whatever you were celebrating, Paul; congratulations - on both that and an excellent meal to commemorate it.


----------



## sour_grapes

Seared sablefish with mango/cilantro/jalapeno salsa; sauteed garlic in EVOO and lemon with a little bit of spinach garnish  ; rice with the leftover spinach EVOO; green beans with onions; leftover carrot/cabbage slaw from the other night.


----------



## ibglowin

Limit 2 due to the impending Hurricane!


----------



## bstnh1

You scoffed up 2, right????


----------



## ibglowin

I am more of a Costco Prime guy.......







bstnh1 said:


> You scoffed up 2, right????


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> I am more of a Costco Prime guy.......
> 
> View attachment 65159


I've done the SRF briskets a couple of times. Personally, I don't think it's worth the extra $$ compared to a good prime brisket, which is usually less than half the price, like the one in your pic above...........


----------



## Bubba1

Smoked some baby backs


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

Grilled Japanese eggplants; carrot/cabbage/preserved lemon slaw; leftover corn-off-the-cob with tomatoes; focaccia cooked on the grill; roasted mushroom caps with sesame oil, EVOO, and soy (AKA "umami bombs"!); thick pork chops with compound butter.


----------



## Boatboy24

Burger night. Basic seasoning of (approx) 1tsp fish sauce and 1Tbs of mayo per pound of ground beef. Burgers generously seasoned with S&P on both sides just before going on the grill.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Burger night. Basic seasoning of (approx) 1tsp fish sauce and 1Tbs of mayo per pound of ground beef. Burgers generously seasoned with S&P on both sides just before going on the grill.
> 
> View attachment 65190



I really need to grill some burgers...!!! That one looks really good.!!


----------



## ceeaton

I've been hitting the easy button the last few nights. Turkey fajitas last night, pulled pork fried rice tonight. Between running kids to work and working around my wife's study schedule, I've given up on the big dinner. 

Actually have more time to do more important activities, like drinking!


----------



## ibglowin

Sorry Varis, time to step up your game. @sour_grapes and @Boatboy24 have set the bar very high for description and plating of "Whats for Dinner" during this time of Pandemic in 2020.....

We need way more than this! LOL 



geek said:


> View attachment 65182


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Sorry Varis, time to step up your game. @sour_grapes and @Boatboy24 have set the bar very high for description and plating of "Whats for Dinner" during this time of Pandemic in 2020.....
> 
> We need way more than this! LOL



I kind of feel lazy lately


----------



## ceeaton

I think we're going to give Varis a cooking complex if we keep picking on him, LOL.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> I kind of feel lazy lately



I hear ya! Me too!


----------



## sour_grapes

Evidently, I still feel chipper!

We enjoyed grilled green beans and onions (balsamic vinegar and tarragon); corn-off-the-cob with garlic and marjoram; sautéed/braised Swiss chard (fresh jalapeñoes); and grilled salmon (marinated in soy/lime, then served with garlic/butter/lemon/fresh basil). We enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## geek

Home made chicken soup.


----------



## ceeaton

Spent the late morning cooking up three pounds of bacon for the weekend. Had all that left over bacon fat and the cat birds who used to feast on it (solidified in the freezer in a small container, placed out and they ate it up, would fly into a nearby tree and wipe their beak off) aren't feasting anymore. What to do...after the tomato warning expired, heated the outdoor electric skillet up and cooked up some cube steaks (I think this is called chicken fried steak, never understood that). 

Served with some cheese infused smashed taters and cut green beans. I did up some onion, pepper and a mater to top my steak with. Hit the easy button once again. Happy Friday!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Home made chicken soup.
> View attachment 65226



There are few things in life that are better than homemade chicken soup.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> What to do...after the tomato warning expired...



Maybe slow down the drinking?


----------



## ceeaton

I'll have to, only one beer left in the fridge, daughter has my car.

But wait, let me think ... thinking like Pooh Bear (I think he said "think, think, think") ... I have a basement full of aged wine! So maybe I don't have to slow down after all. What a silly thought on a Friday evening.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I'll have to, only one beer left in the fridge, daughter has my car.
> 
> But wait, let me think ... thinking like Pooh Bear (I think he said "think, think, think") ... I have a basement full of aged wine! So maybe I don't have to slow down after all. What a silly thought on a Friday evening.



I hope the tomato warning was a false alarm.


----------



## ceeaton

My wife thinks that one went through and a piece of debris hit me in the head because I'm acting goofy.

Wait, that's a different cartoon (if you can call Pooh a cartoon).


----------



## ibglowin

Celebrating TGIF! Seemed like it was a really long work week that never ended.....

Tonight it was Green Chile Cheese Burgers with Mexican Street Corn (off the cob) as well as a cucumber salad with home grown (for the most part) ingredients. I decided to get creative and mix some ground Prime Chuck Roast with some Waygu hamburger meat. Tasted freaking amazing. No complaints from Mrs. IB tonight (but the evening is still young) LOL.

Paired pretty darn well with a 2015 Patricia Green Ribbon Ridge Pinot Noir from OR.


----------



## sour_grapes

Shoot, now my efforts look meager...

I gave blood today, so for dinner I wanted a Ferris Wheel, wait, no, I meant a "Ferrous Meal." So I procured a Wahlburgers meat blend (ground chuck, brisket, rib, I think), and lots of spinach. I checked the weather radar for storms, and it seemed like we would be fine. However, you have to love finishing setting up the barbecue grill under a small umbrella in a torrential downpour that popped up out of nowhere. It just BLOSSOMED from nothing on the radar.

I let the grill sit burning away (Pro-tip: Affix a piece of aluminum foil to loosely cover the vents!) The weather cleared as suddenly as it started, so I started grilling away. Then, as I was finishing, intermittent storms came and went. So I dodged rain storms to get this done, but we enjoyed: burgers with cambozola on sourdough toast; sautéed spinach with garlic, EVOO, and lemon; and grilled artichokes. (It was done about the same as Jim's nice burger above, but he takes a much better picture!)

All washed down with a ho-made 2017 Syrah from Horse Heaven Hills.


----------



## Rocky

Melanzana alla parmesana, before and after baking. With a good red wine, it is as close to Heaven I will ever be!





Also roasted some hot Hungarian peppers in Olive Oil, Oregano, salt, pepper and garlic. Love these on sandwiches and as a side with any meat. (Heck, I would probably like them on my cereal!)


----------



## ceeaton

It's the weekend so I had to grill something. Found a hunk of pork butt for $5 (only about 3 lbs) and decided to make some pulled pork. Had bought some small sub rolls earlier in the week and my wife suggested we make cubano sandwiches. Bought the pickles, ham and some swiss cheese. So started the butt piece around noon, endured some showers, but it made it to 205*F by 5:20. Rested for 30 minutes and pulled. Took some extra to a neighbor who always showers me with food, put some in containers I was returning, so I think we are even, LOL.

All I can say is Yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

I love a good Cubano, and yours looks terrific, Craig. No beverage?


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 65273
> View attachment 65274



Looks like what we did last night - Mexican takeout/delivery. I had a fantastic shrimp burrito. How was your slushee?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks like what we did last night - Mexican takeout/delivery. I had a fantastic shrimp burrito. How was your slushee?



Home made frozen strawberry margarita


----------



## Boatboy24

Mixed up a Greek inspired marinade late in the game today - only had about 90 minutes in the marinade, but it turned out well. Olive oil, lots of garlic, oregano, lemon juice and zest, S&P and a touch of dijon mustard, just to make it interesting. 'Tater slices in lemon juice, EVOO, garlic, oregano, and a little chicken stock were done in the oven. To keep it Mediterranean, but mix it up a bit, we threw in a Caesar salad. Great meal and we're looking forward to the leftovers.










Started the night with a Makers 46 Old Fashioned, but switched to Blanc de Noir for dinner.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I love a good Cubano, and yours looks terrific, Craig. No beverage?


You know me, always a beverage. One while planning the cook, several while watching it cook, one while eating the cook. Beer and wine are food you know!


----------



## Kraffty

Our local store had some really nice sides of salmon yesterday, ended up cutting into 4 pieces about 1lb ea., cooked one and froze 3 for later. Home made Ciabatta and roasted butternut squash. 2017 Lodi Cabernet that is really nice now. I got too eager to eat and forgot to take a pic of the finished meal.


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed some grilled outside skirt steak, then doused with Brazilian garlic butter with fresh oregano and parsley; mushroom caps (soy, sesame oil, EVOO); corn-off-the-cob with cilantro, ancho chili powder, and lemon juice; baba ganoush from Mrs. S_G (tahini, garlic, etc.); leftover braised Swiss chard; and leftover carrot/cabbage slaw with ho-made preserved lemons.

Washed down with my 2017 H3 Syrah from grapes.


----------



## geek

Just chilling


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Just chilling
> 
> View attachment 65311




That looks like grillin', not chillin'. NY Strips from Costco?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> That looks like grillin', not chillin'. NY Strips from Costco?



You got it


----------



## Rocky

One of our favorite ways to prepare chicken is an agglomeration of chicken marsala, chicken piccata and breaded chicken. Today, I had two small breasts which I pounded to about 1/2" thickness, dredged in seasoned flour (flour, salt, pepper and garlic powder), dipped in beaten egg and coated with a breading mixture of Italian and Panko breadcrumbs and corn meal. A quick browning in olive oil and into a baking dish. De-glazed the frying pant with wine (a homemade Vin Santo) and lemon juice, reduced over medium heat and poured the liquid over the browned cutlets, covered with Al foil and baked for 1/2 hour at 350 degrees F. Here are pictures of "after browning" and "after baking."


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> One of our favorite ways to prepare chicken is an agglomeration of chicken marsala, chicken piccata and breaded chicken. Today, I had two small breasts which I pounded to about 1/2" thickness, dredged in seasoned flour (flour, salt, pepper and garlic powder), dipped in beaten egg and coated with a breading mixture of Italian and Panko breadcrumbs and corn meal. A quick browning in olive oil and into a baking dish. De-glazed the frying pant with wine (a homemade Vin Santo) and lemon juice, reduced over medium heat and poured the liquid over the browned cutlets, covered with Al foil and baked for 1/2 hour at 350 degrees F. Here are pictures of "after browning" and "after baking."
> 
> View attachment 65340
> View attachment 65341



That sounds delicious!


----------



## bstnh1

Rocky said:


> One of our favorite ways to prepare chicken is an agglomeration of chicken marsala, chicken piccata and breaded chicken. Today, I had two small breasts which I pounded to about 1/2" thickness, dredged in seasoned flour (flour, salt, pepper and garlic powder), dipped in beaten egg and coated with a breading mixture of Italian and Panko breadcrumbs and corn meal. A quick browning in olive oil and into a baking dish. De-glazed the frying pant with wine (a homemade Vin Santo) and lemon juice, reduced over medium heat and poured the liquid over the browned cutlets, covered with Al foil and baked for 1/2 hour at 350 degrees F. Here are pictures of "after browning" and "after baking."
> 
> View attachment 65340
> View attachment 65341


Added it to the menu for this week!


----------



## Boatboy24

Taco night last night. Used a previously purchased piece of 'flap meat' from Costco that was seasoned with S&P, oregano, chili powder and cumin, then vac sealed and frozen. I dropped it in the hot tub at 131F for about two and a half hours, then seared on the Genesis - too lazy to start a charcoal fire. Assembled with some crema, romaine, the steak (of course) salsa, pickled red onion and jalapeno and finally some Cotija cheese.


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> Taco night last night. Used a previously purchased piece of 'flap meat' from Costco that was seasoned with S&P, oregano, chili powder and cumin, then vac sealed and frozen. I dropped it in the hot tub at 131F for about two and a half hours, then seared on the Genesis - too lazy to start a charcoal fire. Assembled with some crema, romaine, the steak (of course) salsa, pickled red onion and jalapeno and finally some Cotija cheese.
> 
> View attachment 65353
> 
> 
> View attachment 65354
> 
> 
> View attachment 65355
> 
> 
> View attachment 65356
> 
> 
> View attachment 65357



That meat would never have made it into a taco shell in this house! It would be long gone in a flash!


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> That meat would never have made it into a taco shell in this house! It would be long gone in a flash!



I'll admit I did do a fair amount of QA testing while I was carving.


----------



## Kraffty

looks perfect Jim, we're seasoning up left over chuck roast from yesterday with adobo for Burritos. We'll see how it works.


----------



## sour_grapes

Leftover grilled skirt steak with garlic butter; grilled leeks; leftover mushroom risotto; braised carrots with sherry and vinegar; wilted spinach with garlic, EVOO, and lemon. I made focaccia, but we didn't need any!


----------



## Boatboy24

Paul, you have a knack for making 'leftover' steak look like it just came off the grill.


----------



## Venatorscribe

Taking things quietly these days for obvious reasons. I decided to play around with a spicy seafood fritter recipe. the wife and daughter enjoyed it. The seafood was mussels and prawns. Definitely worth doing again. Beans, mushrooms and cos lettuce to accompany.


----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1

Rocky said:


> One of our favorite ways to prepare chicken is an agglomeration of chicken marsala, chicken piccata and breaded chicken. Today, I had two small breasts which I pounded to about 1/2" thickness, dredged in seasoned flour (flour, salt, pepper and garlic powder), dipped in beaten egg and coated with a breading mixture of Italian and Panko breadcrumbs and corn meal. A quick browning in olive oil and into a baking dish. De-glazed the frying pant with wine (a homemade Vin Santo) and lemon juice, reduced over medium heat and poured the liquid over the browned cutlets, covered with Al foil and baked for 1/2 hour at 350 degrees F. Here are pictures of "after browning" and "after baking."
> 
> View attachment 65340
> View attachment 65341



Tried this tonight. Came out great - very flavorful and tender!


----------



## Boatboy24

Weather concerns had me firing up the Genesis tonight. Storms all around and I knew if I started a chimney on the Performer, the skies would open up. Since I cooked on the gasser, we didn't see more than a few drops, but had thunder and lightning all around. I bought some pre-marinated Peruvian chicken from Wegmans and made a modified "Solterito", along with some "Peruvian" potatoes. The recipe called for purple Peruvian potatoes, but I had Russets. Mixed up a combo of EVOO, minced garlic, S&P, cumin and for something different, a little smoked paprika. In the oven for about 35 minutes at 400f. Meanwhile, I got a couple thighs on the Genny and made the salad. Also whipped up a 'green sauce'. In the end, it was enjoyed by all and I think all of us are looking forward to leftovers. The salad in particular was very good - sweet from the corn and cherry tomato, salty from the olives and Cotija cheese and some acid from the vinegar - I'll add a little lime juice next time I make it, but this had a great flavor profile. Genesis ran about 400f for the chicken - thighs done indirect most of the time (one burner not lit) and put directly over the burner to brown up at the end. Boneless breasts were a combo of direct and indirect. Recipe for the salad below - try it now, while the produce is still near peak.

Chicken about 5 minutes from being done:




Plated up with the salad and potatoes.




Oops! Almost forgot the green sauce for the chicken and 'taters




Here's the recipe for the Solterito:

*Solterito (Peruvian Chopped Salad) Recipe*





pamelasalzman.com


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Weather concerns had me firing up the Genesis tonight. Storms all around and I knew if I started a chimney on the Performer, the skies would open up. Since I cooked on the gasser, we didn't see more than a few drops, but had thunder and lightning all around. I bought some pre-marinated Peruvian chicken from Wegmans and made a modified "Solterito", along with some "Peruvian" potatoes.



That all sounded and appeared scrumptious!


----------



## sour_grapes

Wonderful grilling weather here, unlike Jim's dubious situation. Off the grill, I made tabouleh (cous cous) with lemon juice, shallots macerated in lemon juice, tomatoes, parsley, ho-made preserved lemons, and EVOO. May have been my best tabouleh yet, as I did not overdo the lemon juice for a change. Also made blanched then grilled ribs of Swiss chard, served with a garlic/oil sauce with parmigiano-reggiano, served with raita from Mrs. S_G; grilled green beans with sweet onions and marjoram; and the star of the show was grilled sablefish (aka black cod). This was outstanding. This fish does NOT want to be underdone, but rather cooked to something like medium (were it beef). After some salt, pepper, and oil, I seared it hard on the grill, with an internal temp of about 130-135 when I took it off, climbing to 140 later. I smothered this with a garlic/butter/lemon/basil sauce. It was delectable.


----------



## Boatboy24

Outstanding, Paul. Glad to know I'm not the only one that goes too far with the lemon juice on tabouleh.


----------



## Rocky

bstnh1 said:


> Tried this tonight. Came out great - very flavorful and tender!


I am pleased that you liked it. The recipe works just as well with pork tenderloin. (I have had friends think it was veal.) The preparation involves slicing the tenderloin into 1" medallions and pounding them to about 1/2." The only difference in the ingredients is the addition of capers to the pan during deglazing.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Outstanding, Paul. Glad to know I'm not the only one that goes too far with the lemon juice on tabouleh.



I used to use 1/2 water and 1/2 lemon juice when reconstituting. This time, I used a bit more than 3/4 water, and a bit less than 1/4 lemon. I thought it needed a touch more lemon than that, but then I decided to add the preserved lemon instead.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mis en place...


----------



## geek

Time to stock up, Costco.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Time to stock up, Costco.
> 
> View attachment 65622



I got 6 bags yesterday. May go back for more tomorrow.


----------



## ibglowin

I snagged the Lowes deal a couple days ago. Just the regular Kingsford stuff. (2) 20lb bags for $16.88.


----------



## ibglowin

Made tabouli a couple weeks ago. Made enough to feed a small army. 2 cups of lemon (concentrate) were used. Seemed perfect! 



Boatboy24 said:


> Outstanding, Paul. Glad to know I'm not the only one that goes too far with the lemon juice on tabouleh.


----------



## ceeaton

What's for lunch...crab cakes! A neighbor of mine who I make pizzas for (just delivered two an hour ago) showed up with 8 oz of lump blue crab from Chrisfield Maryland. His daughter brought him an early b-day present and he shared some with us. Followed the first recipe I found on the web and they turned out delicious. Made up a crab cake sandwich for lunch. Yum!









Maryland Crab Cakes Recipe (Little Filler) - Sally's Baking Addiction


These Maryland crab cakes get the stamp of approval from locals and out-of-towners alike. For the best texture, use lump crab meat and very little filler.



sallysbakingaddiction.com


----------



## BRossi

Dry rub ribs on the grill and Foile a Deux Pinot Noir. Scrumptious!


----------



## ibglowin

Follow me for more recipes, cheese wiz & slimjims low and slow!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Follow me for more recipes, cheese wiz & slimjims low and slow!
> 
> View attachment 65640



Very healthy, going with a tortilla instead of a big old bun.


----------



## ibglowin

Cutting carbs!



Boatboy24 said:


> Very healthy, going with a tortilla instead of a big old bun.


----------



## ibglowin

Rolling smoke here since 6AM. Enjoying the last couple days of Summer before Winter arrives on Tuesday morning. We have snow and a low of 32 forecast..........


----------



## Kraffty

Looks like you just cooked enough meat to make it THROUGH the winter. Nice!


----------



## Kraffty

More Goodies from Mortimer Farms near Prescott. Fresh corn, Yellow heirloom tomatoes, Red Onion and cucumber salad. Beef Filet and baked potato. Snacked on a Yellow watermelon before dinner, never had one or even seen one before yesterday, really sweet with vanilla or honey flavors.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Rolling smoke here since 6AM. Enjoying the last couple days of Summer before Winter arrives on Tuesday morning. We have snow and a low of 32 forecast..........
> 
> View attachment 65652
> View attachment 65653



Brisket and butt! Can't go wrong!


----------



## geek

Found some t-bone porterhouse on sale at $5.99/lb so decided to grill a couple pounds just for me and my other daughter, with some asparagus and corn.
This came out great, do I qualify now for your medium rare club? Lol


----------



## Kraffty

Looking good Varis!


----------



## Kraffty

Pork Chop, roasted caulifolower and Brussels sprouts and some homemade sourdough. Bread tasted really good but my starter was weak and took forever to rise so a bit dense. New starter developing.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> This came out great, do I qualify now for your medium rare club? Lol



Looks pretty good. I would say you qualify for your "medium" rating now, but not "medium-rare"!


----------



## 2020 Pandemic Hooch

Ribs here..


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Pulled pork and burnt ends


----------



## ceeaton

Chicken here.




Edit: early cook picture, did get nice and brown and smokey (used a mix of pecan and hickory)


----------



## geek

2020 Pandemic Hooch said:


> Ribs here..View attachment 65700
> View attachment 65701



Holy cow, those look amazing..!!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Looks pretty good. I would say you qualify for your "medium" rating now, but not "medium-rare"!



I removed from grill when internal temp was about 135F, so yeah just about medium...lol


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 65732
> View attachment 65733



What's in the foil, plantains?


----------



## ibglowin

I was afraid to ask..........





Boatboy24 said:


> What's in the foil, plantains?


----------



## geek

How “bout now Paul...lol


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> What's in the foil, plantains?


Yes, plátano maduro lol


----------



## ceeaton

A fowl weekend...bone in turkey breast for dinner.


----------



## sour_grapes

I made Mrs. S_G's favorite dish of Romano beans with onions and garlic, braised with tomatoes, seasoned with fresh basil; corn-off-the-cob (paprika, butter, and garlic powder); sautéed spinach with LOTS of garlic, EVOO, and lemon juice; and grilled salmon with a lemon/butter/garlic/cilantro sauce. All so good!


----------



## Kraffty

Temps are supposed to drop 20 degrees tomorrow so instead of stroganoff as I originally planned, doing it tomorrow instead, we did a simple cheese burger and Cole slaw for dinner.


----------



## geek

great pics guys and great food..!!


----------



## ceeaton

Smoked a chicken and a turkey breast (hotel type) over the weekend. Lots of leftovers, so asked the boss if she'd rather have a chicken or turkey pesto dish, tomato based dish or nachos. She went with turkey nachos. Easy button pushed. 

Mine had turkey, a sliced San Marzano tomato from the driveway garden, black beans, NY sharp cheddar cheese, cilantro and some chipotle taco sauce. Yum!

Sorry, started eating dinner before I took the image.


----------



## geek

Chicken and fried plantains


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, I had one of my usual suppers. But the camera-to-computer handoff is not cooperating...

We had sautéed beet greens (onions, sherry, lemons), leftover grilled green beans, baked 'taters, and some on-sale-because-they-were-expiring bacon-wrapped sirloin pieces, which I served with chimichurri sauce. Also roasted the stems of the beet greens, served with pecorino.

Honestly, the chimichurri sauce was the highlight of the meal!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Pulled Pork Nachos..........

3 levels of photographic goodness!


----------



## cmason1957

Had a great day today. Bonus daughter, bonus son and wife + 2 grandkids, my 2 daughters + son in laws + 3 grandkids all over for lunch, much wine, cigars and family fun. Made a brisket, and pulled pork, wife made green beans with bacon, onion and red potatoes, coleslaw and a watermelon fruit bowl.


----------



## Kraffty

Got lazy tonight, papa Murphy’s pizza but cooked on the kettle and it rally makes a difference! Add a couple Blue Moons and you have a nice dinner.


----------



## sour_grapes

Got a little creative tonight. I picked up a few jumbo Gulf shrimp, and was scheming on what to put into a sauce-like dish on pasta, and I wanted to use up some leftover mussels. I briefly sauteed the peeled, butterflied shrimp on HIGH heat for a minute or so per side. I pulled them off (not yet fully cooked), and meanwhile sauteed some leeks and garlic in lots of butter. I then added braising liquids of sherry and ho-made shrimp stock, and some beurre manié to thicken. I then added the mussels and their white-wine/garlic/cilantro/butter sauce, and combined that with some leftover butter/basil mix I had moldering in the fridge. Then I put the still-undercooked shrimp back in to poach. This was served over angel-hair spaghetti, and topped with lots of fresh basil. I will never have that dish again, but pretty darn good!

Rounded the meal out with some sauteed/braised lacinato kale, and some green&yellow beans, boiled, then heated in butter and herbs. All washed down with a ho-made Viognier.


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> View attachment 65943



Plaintains again? Or is that eggplant? I cannot even tell!  I am such a putz.

My shrimp dish the other night had a GRAND TOTAL of 6 shrimp in it. Please tell me you will have leftovers, and that you will fax me a portion!


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed grilled corn-off-the-cob with garlic and sage; fennel in foil on the grill; sautéed spinach with garlic and EVOO with lemon; and lamb spare ribs on the grill with basil and garlic. Hmmm, only one dish without garlic. I will have to find a way to work garlic into that fennel dish...


----------



## bstnh1

sour_grapes said:


> Plaintains again? Or is that eggplant? I cannot even tell!  I am such a putz.
> 
> My shrimp dish the other night had a GRAND TOTAL of 6 shrimp in it. Please tell me you will have leftovers, and that you will fax me a portion!


You had "jumbo" shrimp. Varis's look small. I think you need to compare your shrimp sizes!


----------



## ibglowin

I recognize those shrimps from @geek dinner.......

Costco Cilantro Lime Shrimps!


----------



## bstnh1

Eeeewwwww! From February 2017??? I bet they needed a real heavy marinade!!!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Plaintains again? Or is that eggplant? I cannot even tell!  I am such a putz.
> 
> My shrimp dish the other night had a GRAND TOTAL of 6 shrimp in it. Please tell me you will have leftovers, and that you will fax me a portion!



Wife wanted to use air frier for plantains and sweet potatoes but I didn't like that much.
Shrimp, Mike is right on the money


----------



## ibglowin

Try a light spray with some canola oil on them. It will give you a closer to oil fried texture and appearance.



geek said:


> Wife wanted to use air frier for plantains and sweet potatoes but I didn't like that much.


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed French lentils (parsley, butter, soy); beet salad (shallots macerated in sherry vinegar, tarragon); collard greens braised in ho-made beef stock; and a grilled, grass-fed T-bone steak. All washed down with a ho-made H3 Syrah and some WE Eclipse Lodi OVZ.


----------



## Venatorscribe

sour_grapes said:


> We enjoyed French lentils (parsley, butter, soy); beet salad (shallots macerated in sherry vinegar, tarragon); collard greens braised in ho-made beef stock; and a grilled, grass-fed T-bone steak. All washed down with a ho-made H3 Syrah and some WE Eclipse Lodi OVZ.View attachment 65985
> View attachment 65986


That T Bone looks devine


----------



## Venatorscribe

My turn to cook so I did my normal - I leaned towards the seafood. i experimented with a little french dish ( simple as) called “moule au gratin“ - basically mussel pie.. FYI I used a country wine - a three year old Rose Petal - as the cooking wine. It really spiked the flavours with fresh acidity and sweetness - stunning, both the dish and the country wine. Definitely a repeater. I just need to ask for more rose petals from the dear old local ladies.

With my meal I was drinking a Merlot Malbec blend made from Chilean juice approx 18 months ago. it’s only fair to middling at this stage ( probably over oaked) and definitely needs more bottle time.






ne


----------



## bstnh1

Drumsticks fresh off the grill; baked summer squash and zucchini with cheese topping; steamed cabbage was camera shy  .


----------



## sour_grapes

Brussels Sprouts (browned, baked and braised); spinach sautéed with lots of garlic, EVOO, and lemon; and a burger made from Wahlburgers beef blend, topped with a compote of 'shrooms, fried onion, red wine, and ho-made tomato sauce, topped with Taleggio cheese and fresh basil, served on a toasted sesame bagel. Also made another loaf of that too-damn-easy focaccia, but it is not shown.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

I think I would put them back on the Pit. They look a little undercooked to me........



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 66071


----------



## Boatboy24

Two racks with a 'BBQ' rub and one simply with Chinese 5 Spice. The later was taken off a little before done, cooled, vac sealed and frozen. It'll be consumed at a later date, along with an Asian sauce. I'll just reheat/finish on the performer. Made a sauce for the other two and the kids and I devoured one and a half of 'em (wife is out with some friends for dinner). We had some rains move in, but the steady, gentle type. So I just threw up the pop up canopy and finished up.


----------



## ibglowin

Baked Alaskan Halibut with Four Cheese Risotto with Lemon, Arugula and Home-Grown Cherry Maters.......

Paired PDG with an Edna Valley Vineyard, CA Suav Blanc. Our new "house white wine".


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight's fare was shrimp fra diavola (sauteed leeks, garlic, Calabrian peppers, white wine, homemade tomato sauce, parsley, basil); leftover grilled Japanese eggplant; sautéed lettuce with garlic and EVOO. The massive head of greenleaf lettuce was VERY robust and tough, so we decided to treat it like "mild escarole," and sautee it down. Worked out fine.

All washed down with a ho-made Viognier from Rattlesnake Hills juice.


----------



## ibglowin

Beer Braised Brisket Poutine........




With creamy horseradish sauce on the side!


----------



## ceeaton

Slow night, six pizzas...



















First two had lump blue crap under the cheese. My crazy neighbor Jay brought a pound of it up and said "put some on my two pizzas and keep the rest for you and your son". 

Crab cakes for lunch tomorrow, LOL.


----------



## Rice_Guy

first apple pie with new crop apple.


----------



## Kraffty

Boatboy24 said:


> Two racks with a 'BBQ' rub and one simply with Chinese 5 Spice. The later was taken off a little before done, cooled, vac sealed and frozen. It'll be consumed at a later date, along with an Asian sauce. I'll just reheat/finish on the performer. Made a sauce for the other two and the kids and I devoured one and a half of 'em (wife is out with some friends for dinner). We had some rains move in, but the steady, gentle type. So I just threw up the pop up canopy and finished up.



I've never seen ribs rolled up like that, looks awesome and I'm going to have to give that a shot!


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> I've never seen ribs rolled up like that, looks awesome and I'm going to have to give that a shot!



Makes it easier when cooking more than a couple racks. You could fit 4 or 5 on each rack of that smoker when they're rolled up.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 66074
> 
> 
> View attachment 66075


----------



## geek

Salmon and peppers that is.


----------



## ceeaton

Breakfast, bacon omelette (no image), lunch, crab cake sandwich, dinner, beef fajitas, yum!

Light wheat loaf of bread for my daughter, she asked and I can't ignore that request.


----------



## Boatboy24

You've had a pretty good day on the food front, @ceeaton. Next time: crab omelettes with Hollandaise, please.


----------



## Boatboy24

Still chasing the dream, but the fun is in the journey, right? Pretty good effort tonight, but the quest continues. 75/25 AP/00 flour. Ho-made San Marzano sauce. 3 pies. Two with pepperoni and sausage and one cheese with basil that was snatched and sliced before I could get a pic.


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed our by-now-traditional-Sunday lamb ribs (basil, garlic, EVOO); potatoes roasted on the grill, then sauteed in the lamb fat; sauteed spinach with garlic, EVOO, cilantro, and sherry vinegar; and leftover beet salad with macerated shallots and balsamic vinegar.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Still chasing the dream, but the fun is in the journey, right? Pretty good effort tonight, but the quest continues. 75/25 AP/00 flour. Ho-made San Marzano sauce. 3 pies. Two with pepperoni and sausage and one cheese with basil that was snatched and sliced before I could get a pic.


I like the browning on your crust Jim. Something I've been searching for. And yes, the journey is fun!


----------



## ibglowin

Need the deets please!

Oven or Weber?
Time and temp?

Looks PDG!



Boatboy24 said:


> Still chasing the dream, but the fun is in the journey, right? Pretty good effort tonight, but the quest continues. 75/25 AP/00 flour. Ho-made San Marzano sauce. 3 pies. Two with pepperoni and sausage and one cheese with basil that was snatched and sliced before I could get a pic.


----------



## bstnh1

I need a recipe for a good pizza dough - one without a memory that will stretch out thin.


----------



## ceeaton

bstnh1 said:


> I need a recipe for a good pizza dough - one without a memory that will stretch out thin.


When you are first mixing up your dough (don't know if you use a mixer with a bread hook or do it by hand), put all of the ingredients in except the salt and about 1/2 cup of the flour. The idea is to get a really wet dough and not add the salt, which inhibits the uptake of moisture by the gluten proteins in the flour. Let it hang out and rest for about 10 minutes minimum. Then after the 10-20 minute rest, add the salt and the rest of the flour and proceed with making your dough.

Rest it for a minimum of overnight in the fridge and up to 4 days. It develops flavor and allows the gluten to keep absorbing moisture (do this in the fridge).

About 4 hours or more before you are going to try and form the dough, pull it out of the fridge and let it warm up to room temperature.

When to room temperature, make it into a thick disk on a floured board or counter. Cover with a paper towel and let it hang out for 15 or more minutes. Then pull or roll to 1/2 its intended size. Let it rest again for at least 5 minutes, 10 is better.


At that point it should be really easy to pull a thin crust with little or no "bounce back".

Hope that helps.


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey was given the choice between brisket burgers and smoked chicken. Here's her choice...




Brisket burgers and fries on the menu for tomorrow.


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> When you are first mixing up your dough (don't know if you use a mixer with a bread hook or do it by hand), put all of the ingredients in except the salt and about 1/2 cup of the flour. The idea is to get a really wet dough and not add the salt, which inhibits the uptake of moisture by the gluten proteins in the flour. Let it hang out and rest for about 10 minutes minimum. Then after the 10-20 minute rest, add the salt and the rest of the flour and proceed with making your dough.
> 
> Rest it for a minimum of overnight in the fridge and up to 4 days. It develops flavor and allows the gluten to keep absorbing moisture (do this in the fridge).
> 
> About 4 hours or more before you are going to try and form the dough, pull it out of the fridge and let it warm up to room temperature.
> 
> When to room temperature, make it into a thick disk on a floured board or counter. Cover with a paper towel and let it hang out for 15 or more minutes. Then pull or roll to 1/2 its intended size. Let it rest again for at least 5 minutes, 10 is better.
> 
> 
> At that point it should be really easy to pull a thin crust with little or no "bounce back".
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thank you!!! What quantities of flour, etc. do you use??


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> I need a recipe for a good pizza dough - one without a memory that will stretch out thin.



I've been using this: Pizza Dough {Master Recipe} – A Couple Cooks and experimenting with varying proportions of AP flour and 00 flour. Somewhere between 60 and 80% AP seems to be the zone for me, dependent upon where I'm cooking. In the oven at 550 does better with higher proportions of AP. If I'm going on the grill where I can get 600F or sometimes even close to 700, the 00 flour does better. 

It is MUCH better if you make, let it do the initial rise, then store in the fridge for 3 days, as the instructions state in the link.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Need the deets please!
> 
> Oven or Weber?
> Time and temp?
> 
> Looks PDG!



Dough: Pizza Dough {Master Recipe} – A Couple Cooks. 75% AP Flour, 25% Caputo 00.
Sauce: San Marzano Tomato Pizza Sauce Recipe | The Home Pizzeria (I add about 1/2tsp of red wine vinegar for a little zing)

Made up on Saturday, so only 24 hours in the fridge - much better flavor after 3 days though.

550F oven, preheated for an hour before the first pie went on. Each one was 6-8 minutes - I didn't time it, so not exactly sure. I took them off when they looked done. I should've taken that one off a tad sooner. I focus too much on browning that crust and it can get a little crunchy on the outside.


----------



## ceeaton

I use King Arthur Lancelot hi-gluten flour when possible. It holds up to the high temperature of the KettlePizza better than lower gluten flours. The recipe will work with any flour I've noticed.

I use 3/4 cup of filtered or RO water since I sometimes add some sourdough discard to the dough for flavor. Usually ends up about 2 1/4 cups of flour per dough after the rest and the last addition.


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> I've been using this: Pizza Dough {Master Recipe} – A Couple Cooks and experimenting with varying proportions of AP flour and 00 flour. Somewhere between 60 and 80% AP seems to be the zone for me, dependent upon where I'm cooking. In the oven at 550 does better with higher proportions of AP. If I'm going on the grill where I can get 600F or sometimes even close to 700, the 00 flour does better.
> 
> It is MUCH better if you make, let it do the initial rise, then store in the fridge for 3 days, as the instructions state in the link.



Thank you. I hadn't seen that one before. I'll give it a try!


----------



## bstnh1

Thanks for all your replies and suggestions for pizza dough. I'm ready to start my trials. One last question .... do you guys put the pizza on a stone or directly on the oven/grill rack?


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> Thanks for all your replies and suggestions for pizza dough. I'm ready to start my trials. One last question .... do you guys put the pizza on a stone or directly on the oven/grill rack?



Stone


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> Stone


----------



## ceeaton

Very hot stone with a steel on the rack above it on the grill.


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Very hot stone with a steel on the rack above it on the grill.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pretty much a mash up of ground beef, onion, garlic, various seasonings, elbow macaroni, diced tomatoes, and chicken stock. Topped w/ cheese and scallions. Wishing I had some real cheddar to shred, but sadly only had the bagged crap.


----------



## sour_grapes

Shrimp fra diavolo from the other night, but with fresh sauce (thai chiles) and fresh linguine, with lots of parmagiano-reggiano. Leftover Swiss chard. Green beans with sauteed mushrooms and shallots, saucified with Cambazola blue cheese.


----------



## sour_grapes

Hello? Is this thing on?

Anyway, tonight we enjoyed: Sautéed fennel; tabouleh (macerated shallots, lemon juice, cilantro, tomatoes, preserved lemons); collard greens, sauteed in freshly rendered pork lard, simmered with beef bones and ho-made beef stock; grilled Pacific cod, with mango/jalapeño salsa (with macerated shallots, cilantro, lime). Only after I started my _mis-en-place _did I realize how large the overlap is between the ingredients of the tabouleh and the mango salsa!


----------



## ibglowin

It was time for our bi-annual Pierogi Special!

We made it "New Mexico True" of course by adding Hatch green chile into the mix. The toppings were carmelized onions, fresh mushrooms, bacon and of course sour cream.

Paired PDW with a bottle of Mr. Pink!


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight we enjoyed roasted delicata squash (coriander); stir-fried bok choy and peppers 🌶; Japanese eggplant marinated in soy/sesame/ginger then roasted; and a grass-fed t-bone marinated in soy/sesame/garlic/ginger/molasses, then grilled to rare.


----------



## joeswine

Today is grilled Duck breast with Blackberries and fig sauce.baby greens and wild rice, to drink Processeci and after a cuppa with biscotti


----------



## Boatboy24

Threw some boneless, skinless chicken breast into this last night. Story at 11...




(yes, it was a challenge getting the chicken into that bottle)


----------



## ibglowin

They pulled all the Goya off the shelves at Smiths several months ago........

That looks good. I have a couple bottles of the regular Mojo still.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> They pulled all the Goya off the shelves at Smiths several months ago........
> 
> That looks good. I have a couple bottles of the regular Mojo still.



Was that a political statement, or did they have some other reason?

Wegman's was out of the regular Mojo, but I love that smokey chipotle flavor, so I figured I'd give it a try.


----------



## ibglowin

If I had to take a WAG I would say political stance.



Boatboy24 said:


> Was that a political statement, or did they have some other reason?
> 
> Wegman's was out of the regular Mojo, but I love that smokey chipotle flavor, so I figured I'd give it a try.


----------



## sour_grapes

Focaccia on the grill, not used tonight! Broccoli, steamed, then seared on grill, doused with lemon/butter/caper/garlic sauce. Griilled ribs of Swiss chard topped with parmesan cheese. Red potatoes, roasted on grill, then fried in a cast-iron pan in lamb fat on the grill. And grilled salmon, served with a sauce of sage, honey, and browned butter.


----------



## Boatboy24

Turned out nicely. 4 out of 4 thumbs up and requests for a repeat. Nice when you hit the easy button and it results in a decent meal.


----------



## JoP

ibglowin said:


> They pulled all the Goya off the shelves at Smiths several months ago........
> 
> That looks good. I have a couple bottles of the regular Mojo still.





joeswine said:


> Today is grilled Duck breast with Blackberries and fig sauce.baby greens and wild rice, to drink Processeci and after a cuppa with biscotti


Hello Joeswine,
That sounds very appetizing.
How do you prepare the duck breast for grilling?
Is any marinade involved, skinless or skin on and how do you prevent it from flaring up?
I only pan seared duck breast and I made duck confit a few times.
Can you also share the blackberry fig sauce recipe?
Thanks


----------



## joeswine

Get back to you soon


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> Threw some boneless, skinless chicken breast into this last night. Story at 11...
> 
> View attachment 66351
> 
> 
> (yes, it was a challenge getting the chicken into that bottle)


I gave up on boneless breasts quite a while ago. I find that split breasts come out much jucier and tender no matter how you cook them. They're great just tossed on the grill.


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> I gave up on boneless breasts quite a while ago. I find that split breasts come out much jucier and tender no matter how you cook them. They're great just tossed on the grill.



Agree. Were it up to me, it'd bone-in thighs all the time. But that doesn't fly with the wife.


----------



## joeswine

what I mean by grilling duck breast is in a cast iron ribbed pad, first I marinate the breasts over night in olive oil,salt,pepper and minced garlic with the zest of ginger just a little. ( 4 mins on one side then 4 mins. on the other) finish it off under the broiler for a couple of minutes just to crisp up the skin then,let it rest.
as afar as the sauces goes, it's fresh black figs sliced and blackberry wine 2 cups, sautéed down then strained, its not a lot of sauce its just enough.,


----------



## joeswine

nice looking meal Boatboy24..realy yummy


----------



## sour_grapes

joeswine said:


> what I mean by grilling duck breast is in a cast iron ribbed pad, first I marinate the breasts over night in olive oil,salt,pepper and minced garlic with the zest of ginger just a little. ( 4 mins on one side then 4 mins. on the other) finish it off under the broiler for a couple of minutes just to crisp up the skin then,let it rest.
> as afar as the sauces goes, it's fresh black figs sliced and blackberry wine 2 cups, sautéed down then strained, its not a lot of sauce its just enough.,



This picture is as much for Varis as for Joe:


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> This picture is as much for Varis as for Joe:



To be clear, that WAS NOT MINE! It was from Magret de Canard (Seared Duck Breast with Honey, Orange, and Thyme)

Unfortunately, the only thing I am doing with "duck" today is using Toilet Duck!


----------



## Boatboy24

Just passing this along for anyone who's thinking about a KettlePizza. I'm hearing good things about this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XHFLXB6/?tag=tvwb-20 

The fact that it comes with a rotisserie is really intriguing to me.


----------



## joeswine

It looks outstanding  we like ours a bit more done, going to try your chicken breast for sure.


----------



## Kraffty

@Boatboy24 Won't the toppings fall off the Pizza when you use the rotisserie?


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> @Boatboy24 Won't the toppings fall off the Pizza when you use the rotisserie?



The cheese is a little tricky, but I'll make sure the prongs go through the pepperoni to hold it in place.


----------



## ibglowin

Not the best presentation but this one was a "winner winner chicken dinner"......

Spatchcock Tandori Chicken on the Weber with fresh spinach & chickpea curry. Some Nan on the side. This was a huge stopover in flavor town!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Not the best presentation but this one was a "winner winner chicken dinner"......
> 
> Spatchcock Tandori Chicken on the Weber with fresh spinach & chickpea curry. Some Nan on the side. This was a huge stopover in flavor town!
> 
> View attachment 66416
> View attachment 66417



Deets, please. It's been a while since I've done Tandoori, and I've been itching to do it again. Yours looks outstanding.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kiddos were at a church thing tonight (outdoors). We had just enough time for the wife to drop them off and head home. Meanwhile (and just a little before), I started dinner. The goal is that she gets home just as I'm getting dinner on the table and we have 35-40 minutes for a 'date night'. Earlier, I'd started a couple filets in sous vide at 131F with a little Montreal steak seasoning. Took them out about 75 minutes later and finished in cast iron with butter, EVOO and some garlic cloves. Meanwhile, roasted broccoli in the oven with sliced garlic, EVOO, S&P and a kiss of red pepper flakes. Angel hair pasta sautéed in EVOO with the same and topped with a little parmesan. Quick date night, but a great meal and enjoyable 'quiet time'. Finished just in time for me to go pick the kids up.


----------



## ibglowin

Nothing too fancy. Spatchcocked the bird and dried it off and then rubbed it down with some EVOO and then applied a liberal coating of Manitou Trading CO. Tandoori Spice rub which IIRC was purchased at Wallymart. 





There appears to be no salt so add till your happy with the color. Mrs IB was worried but she was vey happy with the outcome of the bird. I overcooked it a bit to try and replicate tandoori authenticity....... 

This was really pretty healthy overall. The spinach and chickpea curry was amazing and vegan. Recipe is here:









Fresh Spinach & Chickpea Curry


Everyone will be impressed when you rustle up this quick and delicious homemade fresh spinach & chickpea curry. Serves 4 - Prep 10 mins - COOK 20 mins - Easy. 1 onion, roughly chopped 2 garlic cloves, roughly chopped 1 tsp grated or chopped root ginger 1 tbsp light olive oil 2 tbsp mild curry...




www.newideafood.com.au





Some Mr Pink may have been consumed.........


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanks Mike. Last time I did it, I spent a long time making everything from scratch. It was a lot of work, but turned out really well. Maybe I'll just hit the easy button to scratch the itch and then see if it comes back. 

That curry sounds really good and not too painful to make. Will give it a try.


----------



## JoP

joeswine said:


> what I mean by grilling duck breast is in a cast iron ribbed pad, first I marinate the breasts over night in olive oil,salt,pepper and minced garlic with the zest of ginger just a little. ( 4 mins on one side then 4 mins. on the other) finish it off under the broiler for a couple of minutes just to crisp up the skin then,let it rest.
> as afar as the sauces goes, it's fresh black figs sliced and blackberry wine 2 cups, sautéed down then strained, its not a lot of sauce its just enough.,


That is great, thank you!


----------



## sour_grapes

Angel hair pasta with homemade pesto (courtesy of Mrs. S_G, so I am NOT going to write "ho-made"  ); leftover green beans with Cambazola; fresh fennel and garlic roasted in EVOO; roasted chicken thighs with basil leaves under the skin, with sautéed 'shrooms and shallots.

Sadly, I had no appropriate wine at the ready. So now I am preparing to bottle a Chardonnay kit!


----------



## sour_grapes

We had an Asian theme going: blanched tatsoi sauced with a lime/fish sauce/garlic/ginger sauce; roasted Brussels sprouts (a little soy and lime to steam); rice noodles with sesame/soy/bibimbap sauce; seared salmon glazed with a soy/ginger/garlic/rice vinegar/honey/chili sauce.


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

Dinner was sautéed/braised lacinato kale with shallots and sherry; pinto beans with pork bones, garlic, and thyme; sautéed escarole with lots of garlic and some lemon; and pasture-raised pork chops, dredged, browned, then simmered with 'shrooms, garlic, shallots, tomatoes, and white wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pita pizzas last night. Super fast, super easy. Made up a batch of my favorite sauce: San Marzano Tomato Pizza Sauce Recipe | The Home Pizzeria . From there, all we had to do was assemble. Two with pepperoni/sausage, one cheese, and one with pepperoni, sausage and kalamata olives. My wife said it was the best pizza she's ever had. I may just stop making dough.


----------



## geek

That home made pizza looks really good Jim.


----------



## ibglowin

Easy button (as most nights are around here). 

Diablo Green Chile Chicken Enchiladas......


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Easy button (as most nights are around here).
> 
> Diablo Green Chile Chicken Enchiladas......
> 
> View attachment 66595



That works for me


----------



## ibglowin

Those have an outside "char" like you cooked them on the Weber!

You got some "splainin" do do..........

I can only find "naan" pizza crust made by "Stonefire"

Who makes "Pita" pizza crust in your neck of the woods?



Boatboy24 said:


> Pita pizzas last night. Super fast, super easy. Made up a batch of my favorite sauce: San Marzano Tomato Pizza Sauce Recipe | The Home Pizzeria . From there, all we had to do was assemble. Two with pepperoni/sausage, one cheese, and one with pepperoni, sausage and kalamata olives. My wife said it was the best pizza she's ever had. I may just stop making dough.
> 
> View attachment 66572
> 
> 
> View attachment 66573
> 
> 
> View attachment 66574


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Those have an outside "char" like you cooked them on the Weber!
> 
> You got some "splainin" do do..........
> 
> I can only find "naan" pizza crust made by "Stonefire"
> 
> Who makes "Pita" pizza crust in your neck of the woods?



Just regular pita. Each one was in the oven at 450 for a few minutes, then I'd turn the broiler on high for a couple minutes to finish 'em off.


----------



## ceeaton

For some reason I agreed to cook pulled pork for an outdoor church service we are having this weekend. With the variable fall weather, I decided to start early. Fired up the stick burner and threw on two of the three butts I'll do (about 28 lbs pre-cooked, should lose 1/3 of it's weight).

Picked up the butts on Tuesday. The butcher had just started cutting up the pigs for the week. The lady getting my order literally picked the butts up off the stainless steal table were they were assembling the primal cuts, nice and fresh.

Will finish off overnight in the oven after wrapping. Just trying to figure out the best temperature to set the oven at. Was figuring around 200*F since that is what I usually cook them to (then rest for several hours wrapped).

Third butt will be my project tomorrow in the bullet smoker. Hoping to get close to 20 lbs finished. With the weather forecast I think I'll have a few pounds of leftovers, minimum.


----------



## ibglowin

I have never heard of the brand "just regular pita" I will have to look for that in Smiths....




Boatboy24 said:


> Just regular pita. Each one was in the oven at 450 for a few minutes, then I'd turn the broiler on high for a couple minutes to finish 'em off.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I have never heard of the brand "just regular pita" I will have to look for that in Smiths....


----------



## ceeaton

Our Giant has Naans and Brooklyn BRED (Thin Pizza Crust – Brooklyn BRED). The Brooklyn ones are actually pretty darn tasty.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I have never heard of the brand "just regular pita" I will have to look for that in Smiths....





Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 66602




What a PITA...


----------



## sour_grapes

We got some fresh Gulf shrimp from @jamesngalveston's old company. Marinated them with white wine, thyme, garlic, and EVOO. Sauteed in a wok, then made a pan sauce with butter and more of the above stuff, then poured over angel hair pasta. Sides were leftover browned Brussels sprouts, and sauteed tatsoi with shallots and za'atar. It was mighty fine! Washed down with a new-format 14L WE Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay.


----------



## ceeaton

The 6 1/2 hour report. Internal temp of the pork is up to 175, so I think I got though the stall. Wrapped and in a 200*F oven so I can go to bed.

These were pretty large butts, a bit flatter than tall, so I think they are maxing out my foil pans, but I think they'll catch any juice if it does leak out of the heavy duty foil.

Got some of the bark on my hand, darn, and I had to taste it. I can't wait for a pulled pork sandwich from these butts.


----------



## David Violante

Ok it was last night, but... NY strip and lamb!


----------



## ibglowin

Have not seen Pita at Smith's in years but we do have a huge rack of this stuff in all shapes and sizes.






Artisan Thin Pizza Crust – Stonefire Authentic Flatbreads







www.stonefire.com


----------



## ceeaton

Pork butt #3 - bullet smoker (less fire maintenance than the stick burner).


----------



## geek

That's a lot of butt for sure


----------



## ceeaton

Hoping to get 18 or so pounds. They want 1/2 lb per person, but there are a lot of kids and older folks, plus it is supposed to be in the 50s at the time of the service, so I think I'm gonna have lot's of leftovers. Image of a pan of the first pulled butt, filled about 1 1/3 lasagna type pans. Probably end up with close to 4 pans full by tonight (when the third one is finished and cooled a bit).


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> That's a lot of butt for sure



Nothing wrong with a lot of butt!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Hoping to get 18 or so pounds. They want 1/2 lb per person, but there are a lot of kids and older folks, plus it is supposed to be in the 50s at the time of the service, so I think I'm gonna have lot's of leftovers. Image of a pan of the first pulled butt, filled about 1 1/3 lasagna type pans. Probably end up with close to 4 pans full by tonight (when the third one is finished and cooled a bit).
> 
> View attachment 66619



1/2 pound per person is A LOT - especially if there are sides and/or other dishes to choose from. Hopefully, you're well stocked with leftovers.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> 1/2 pound per person is A LOT - especially if there are sides and/or other dishes to choose from. Hopefully, you're well stocked with leftovers.


Yeah, I thought so too. I figure I'll have 5 lbs left. Someone is bringing some chicken, someone some shredded beef. And the latest hourly forecast shows 54* at the start of the service...my thinking now is I'll have 10 lbs left.

Already have some neighbors who will willingly accept the leftovers. Have some room in the freezer, and there is always a pulled pork pizza option (on Monday, if the rain clears out early).


----------



## Boatboy24

Don't forget pulled pork nachos...

BTW, missed you today. Tell @jgmann67 he needs to give you some wine.


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey had clinicals training in Lancaster, can't leave three at home w/o a car. Plus I was stupid enough to say I'd cook pulled pork for 50 people, LOL.


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed a leftover pork chop described before ('shrooms, garlic, shallots, tomatoes, and white wine); browned baby bok choy braised with ho-made chx stock; golden beet salad with shallots macerated in Balsamic vinegar; polenta topped with fresh basil, parmigiana-reggiano, and browned butter garlic. All washed down with the WE Chardonnay kit that I am ripping through!


----------



## ibglowin

SUNDAY NIGHT...... 

TRI-TIP NIGHT...... 

IN AMERICA..........


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanks for the tip, @ibglowin. Tandoori chicken was a hit and the spinach and chickpea curry was a first class ticket to flavor town. Served w/ Basmati rice. I don't have a tandoor though - should I call this Weberi chicken? Performeri chicken? Oh yea, and some Mr. Pink may have gone down with this one.


----------



## ibglowin

I don't care what you call it just call me when its time to eat!


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed the by-now-traditional Sunday lamb ribs, today with garlic and Rosemary. Also collard greens with pork bones, crushed red pepper, and apple cider vinegar; leftover polenta* from the other day with garlic and browned butter; and green beans with shallots and Cambazola.

*I actually grilled whole delicata squash, and we served it with marjoram and butter/EVOO. However, it tasted "off," so we trashed it. We have eaten moldy squash before, and suffered the consequences, so we are a little gunshy on bad squash! Subbed out the polenta after dinner was on the table. Phew!


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> Wifey had clinicals training in Lancaster, can't leave three at home w/o a car. Plus I was stupid enough to say I'd cook pulled pork for 50 people, LOL.



He has a bottle from me as well, 2019 Norton.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> He has a bottle from me as well, 2019 Norton.


Yes, Jim sent a picture of it to me, thank you! (he didn't mention @Boatboy24's bottle, I'm guessing he wants to keep that one)


----------



## sour_grapes

We had sliced medallions of chicken breast in a haus-gemacht creamy pesto sauce, served over angel hair pasta; sautéed frisée from the Farmer's Market with garlic and chopped Kalamata olives; and carrots braised in butter and sherry, with lemon juice and cilantro.


----------



## ibglowin

Recipe por favor!



sour_grapes said:


> We had sliced medallions of chicken breast in a haus-gemacht creamy pesto sauce, served over angel hair pasta


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Recipe por favor!



Gosh, not much to tell. I had some basil pesto on hand that Mrs. S_G made. This was fairly standard pesto, with the large exception of using sunflower seeds instead of pine nuts. (No reason except not having pine nuts on hand.) So, just lots of fresh basil, garlic, sunflower seeds, Parmigiano-Reggiano, and EVOO. I had about 3/4 cup.

I also had on hand a chicken breast from a Cafe Zuni-style chicken cooked on the grill. (That was Monday's dinner, and I documented it, but was too lazy to post here.) 

So, all I did was melt a few Tbsp of butter in a saucepan, threw in the basil, warmed it up, then poured heavy cream into the pan until I liked the way it looked. I sliced the breast into medallions, then put it into the sauce to warm up. Meanwhile, I made angel-hair pasta. Strained that and combined with the sauce. Topped with more cheese.


----------



## ibglowin

Ahh yes. We call that recipe/meal "once in a lifetime" in our house as you just make dinner out of what you have leftover in the fridge so its never the same twice!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Ahh yes. We call that recipe/meal "once in a lifetime" in our house as you just make dinner out of what you have leftover in the fridge so its never the same twice!



We call it a dish from "The Journal of Irreproducible Results." (Journal of Irreproducible Results - Wikipedia)


----------



## geek

From yesterday, pork cacerola


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed a grilled chuck steak tonight, which is my guilty pleasure; I call this my "bachelor steak," as generally I don't serve the missus this tasty, cheaper, slightly tougher cut. But I found an outstanding specimen, and did not tell her what it was, and I grilled it to rare, and served it with compound butter of basil and lemon. No complaints! We also had potatoes roasted in lamb fat on the grill. The meal was rounded out by sautéed crimini mushrooms and leeks with thyme, and sautéed/braised lacinato kale with onions and red pepper.


----------



## ceeaton

Paul, that looked pretty good, so picked up a "fire sale" small (just south of 3 lbs) chuck roast. Cooked on the weber kettle with some hickory chunks, once it hit 155, wrapped in foil and hit the spurs until 180 (was racing the clock for dinner). Let rest (went up to 194) until it fell to 160, sliced. Called a poor man's brisket. Way more tender than a top round (london broil) and more flavorful.

Served with some fried slice taters, a simple salad and some sauted mushrooms and onions for me. Very satisfying Friday meal (and pretty easy as well). Yum!


----------



## sour_grapes

Roasted Alaskan salmon with a mango/jalapeño salsa (cilantro, lemon, shallots); sautéed Swiss chard with red pepper; roasted butternut squash (coriander); and leftover sautéed frisée with chopped Kalamata olives.


----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1

Tried my luck at Pita Pizzas after seeing Boatboy's creations. Used
San Marzano Tomato Pizza Sauce Recipe | The Home Pizzeria and plain old pita bread. Brushed a bit of olive oil on the pitas before spreading the sauce, cheese and toppings. Oven was preheated to 500° for about an hour. Stone was on rack in upper third of oven. Used two different mixtures of shredded cheese. One was a mix of mozzarella and provolone; the other was mozzarella, provolone, parmesan and romano. Not much difference, but I liked the 2 cheese mix a bit better. Each pizza was in the oven at 500° for 5 minutes and then under the broiler for one minute. That produced a nice crust. Very happy with the results!!!! Wife and I ate all 4.


----------



## ceeaton

Made some pizza tonight. Made the doughs this morning (would usually make a day or three before) and they turned out pretty well. Wasn't sure about the rain to our south, so heated up the oven (goes to 525) and cooked in there. Only pizzas for the family tonight, too lazy to cook them for the neighbors. The new configuration in the oven did well at browning up the top (first image). Half pepperoni/cheese for the girls, anchovy, onion and green pepper for me, yum!

Made a loaf of light wheat bread for my daughter as well.


----------



## sour_grapes

A friend invited us over for a mystery dinner. No pix! He came out and dumped a pseudo-Louisiana crab boil on the paper-covered table. I say "pseudo" because the crab was lots of king crab legs, and we also enjoyed the plenitude of shrimp, potatoes, Cajun sausage, Andouille sausage, and corn on the cob. We gorged ourselves!


----------



## Kraffty

Black Angus Strip Steak, steak Frys and lettuce wedge w/Bleu Cheese.... cheap and a little too sweet 19 Crimes Cali Red.


----------



## ibglowin

Your taking lessons from @ceeaton on the bleu cheese I see! LOL



Kraffty said:


> Black Angus Strip Steak, steak Frys and lettuce wedge w/Bleu Cheese.... cheap and a little too sweet 19 Crimes Cali Red.View attachment 66887


----------



## ibglowin

Normally I believe you had what they would call a "LCB" Low Country Boil for dinner but if you had King Crab I think that might qualify as a HCB or High Country Boil!



sour_grapes said:


> A friend invited us over for a mystery dinner. No pix! He came out and dumped a pseudo-Louisiana crab boil on the paper-covered table. I say "pseudo" because the crab was lots of king crab legs, and we also enjoyed the plenitude of shrimp, potatoes, Cajun sausage, Andouille sausage, and corn on the cob. We gorged ourselves!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Normally I believe you had what they would call a "LCB" Low Country Boil for dinner but if you had King Crab I think that might qualify as a HCB or High Country Boil!



Thanks! I didn't know the LCB term, and I am glad to learn it.


----------



## sour_grapes

Roasted dumpling squash (cumin, pepper, butter); roasted baby Brussels sprouts then braised with ho-made chx stock; sautéed spinach with lots of garlic and EVOO; and lamb stew (shoulder chops braised with ho-made Syrah, mushrooms, leeks, onions, garlic, carrots, ho-made tomato sauce, herbs...). Delish.


----------



## ibglowin

Made "Creamy Skillet Pesto Chicken" last night for dinner. Many thanks to @sour_grapes for the idea. Found an easy recipe and nailed it. Made ho-made pesto with basil from the garden and pecans from our BFF's down in Las Cruces, NM who own a 25 acre pecan orchard.












Creamy Skillet Pesto Chicken


Creamy Skillet Pesto Chicken has the most flavorful white cream pesto sauce imaginable covering juicy chicken, and topped with parmesan cheese!




realhousemoms.com


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Made "Creamy Skillet Pesto Chicken" last night for dinner. Many thanks to @sour_grapes for the idea. Found an easy recipe and nailed it. Made ho-made pesto with basil from the garden and pecans from our BFF's down in Las Cruces, NM who own a 25 acre pecan orchard.
> 
> View attachment 66949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creamy Skillet Pesto Chicken
> 
> 
> Creamy Skillet Pesto Chicken has the most flavorful white cream pesto sauce imaginable covering juicy chicken, and topped with parmesan cheese!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realhousemoms.com



Now I'm hungry..!!


----------



## geek

Daughter cooking shrimp, pasta and some spaghetti squash


----------



## bstnh1

Getting ready to toss this in the smoker for tonight. 3 lb. chuck roast.


----------



## bstnh1

bstnh1 said:


> Getting ready to toss this in the smoker for tonight. 3 lb. chuck roast.
> 
> View attachment 66958



This chuck roast turned out to be an easy winner. I smoked it at 215 - 225° and pulled it out when it hit 133°. Took only 2 hours. I wrapped it in foil and a towel and let it rest for 1 hour. Was delicious and super tender. Rub was 1T Kosher salt, 2 tsp pepper, 1 tsp oregano, 1/2 tsp chili powder and 2 tsp garlic powder and was put on a few hours before cooking. Roast was at room temp when it went in the smoker. Meat was actually much redder than it appears in pictures.


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> This chuck roast turned out to be an easy winner. I smoked it at 215 - 225° and pulled it out when it hit 133°. Took only 2 hours. I wrapped it in foil and a towel and let it rest for 1 hour. Was delicious and super tender. Rub was 1T Kosher salt, 2 tsp pepper, 1 tsp oregano, 1/2 tsp chili powder and 2 tsp garlic powder and was put on a few hours before cooking. Roast was at room temp when it went in the smoker. Meat was actually much redder than it appears in pictures.
> 
> View attachment 66965
> 
> 
> View attachment 66966



That looks great. But if I had to go by the pics, I'd guess it was an eye of round. Regardless, the results look delicious.


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> That looks great. But if I had to go by the pics, I'd guess it was an eye of round. Regardless, the results look delicious.


Store had two chucks on sale - the flatter pot roast cut for $1.99 and the oven roast cut for $2.19. I couldn't pass up trying one. Now I wish I had picked up a couple more for the freezer! Chuck is part of the bottom round and that's what this one looked like. But it was surprisingly very tender.


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> Store had two chucks on sale - the flatter pot roast cut for $1.99 and the oven roast cut for $2.19. I couldn't pass up trying one. Now I wish I had picked up a couple more for the freezer! Chuck is part of the bottom round and that's what this one looked like. But it was surprisingly very tender.



I'd say you certainly got your money's worth for an extra twenty cents per pound.


----------



## sour_grapes

Meatless Monday burrito, with cilantro/lime rice, Monterey Jack cheese, seasoned beans, ho-made salsa, avocados, and sour cream. Also a serving of sauteed/braised Swiss chard (cardamom, fennel).


----------



## bstnh1

Another pizza experiment tonight. Tried Stonefire thin artisan pizza crusts with San Marzano recipe sauce and a mix of mozzarella and mild cheddar cheeses. The pepperoni was in a 450° oven for 7 minutes; the loaded one was more like 10 minutes on a stone. Both were very good, despite the fact that I piled on too much cheese!


----------



## ceeaton

Beautiful day here in South Central PA! Need to start incorporating some more lean protein into my diet, so with the weather it was a no brainer to fire up the grill. Tuna steak seasoned w/salt and pepper, tossed romaine lettuce salad with a few ripe tomatoes and some ho-made ranch dressing (all out of blue cheese crumbles).

Overdid the tuna a bit, but it was very tasty!


----------



## sour_grapes

We had a lovely grass-fed ribeye steak, dry-brined and seared in a cast-iron pan, then seasoned with garlic and smoked paprika. Also mushroom risotto; sauteed fennel; and sauteed/braised broccoli with fresh garlic and lemon. My picture was meant to show that I managed to get it to med-rare, but the pic does not show it well! Oh well, Varis can take false solace!


----------



## bstnh1

Back to basics last night .... chicken parm with a simple garden salad with good, old bleu cheese dressing.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> We had a lovely grass-fed ribeye steak, dry-brined and seared in a cast-iron pan, then seasoned with garlic and smoked paprika. Also mushroom risotto; sauteed fennel; and sauteed/braised broccoli with fresh garlic and lemon. My picture was meant to show that I managed to get it to med-rare, but the pic does not show it well! Oh well, Varis can take false solace!
> 
> View attachment 67040
> View attachment 67041
> View attachment 67042



Wish I could use my cast iron skillet more often in the kitchen but the smoke when searing the steak is insane (we don't have an exaust fan to the outside).
It is quick and convenient and VERY useful when temps are cold outside, or raining.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Wish I could use my cast iron skillet more often in the kitchen but the smoke when searing the steak is insane (we don't have an exaust fan to the outside).
> It is quick and convenient and VERY useful when temps are cold outside, or raining.



Yeah, I hear you. I redid my kitchen 7 or 8 years ago, and put in a large-capacity hood vented to the outdoors. And this still is not always enough. (One problem I have is that the burners on the front of my range are more powerful than the rear, so I pretty much have to sear on the front.)


----------



## bstnh1

Not for dinner, but good anytime! One of Peter Reinhart's recipes.


----------



## Kraffty

I thought I was the only one with the exhaust hood problems. I put in a large high capacity one but it still can't keep up, especially if I want to use one of the front large burners. Converting the grill on the deck to Natural gas has turned out to be a great alternative and I use it year round for serious searing and it's only about 8 steps from the deck sliding doors to the grill.


----------



## sour_grapes

Bucatini all'Amatriciana topped with pecorino cheese. I probably made an old woman in Amitrice cry when I added garlic and mushrooms to the traditional red pepper, _guanciale_, San Marzano tomatoes, and onions. Paired surprisingly well with a leftover dish of cabbage sauteed with ho-made bacon and sherry vinegar.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

A few cooks from the past week. Last Sunday (press day), I celebrated our first Super Tuscan with spaghetti and meatballs. Washed it down w/ a nice wine that Dad brought. Did a 'lazy man's chicken soup' one night. So lazy, I never took finished pics. Just browned some BSB, removed that, added store bought stock, and veg; then finished off with the chicken chunked up and some pasta. Finally, steak night on Thursday. Sous vide NY Strip (I ate half and saved the other have for a lunch salad), tots and oven roasted broccoli. That broccoli is my new favorite veg - actually the wife and kids love it too.


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Bucatini all'Amatriciana topped with pecorino cheese. I probably made an old woman in Amitrice cry when I added garlic and mushrooms to the traditional red pepper, _guanciale_, San Marzano tomatoes, and onions. Paired surprisingly well with a leftover dish of cabbage sauteed with ho-made bacon and sherry vinegar.
> 
> 
> View attachment 67082
> View attachment 67083


Ah, Bucatini! Your post brought back memories from my "yute." I had one Aunt who always served bucatini and we kids hated it! Not because tasted poorly or anything but because it was harder to eat. With the hole in the center of the noodle, one could not draw them into the mouth as we did with spaghetti or linguini. You have motivated me to buy a box and give it another try, now that I "lift and twirl" properly!


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Ah, Bucatini! Your post brought back memories from my "yute." I had one Aunt who always served bucatini and we kids hated it! Not because tasted poorly or anything but because it was harder to eat. With the hole in the center of the noodle, one could not draw them into the mouth as we did with spaghetti or linguini. You have motivated me to buy a box and give it another try, now that I "lift and twirl" properly!



I always say that it was a good thing that Lady and the Tramp didn't order bucatini!


----------



## ceeaton

Pretty nice day, not a cloud in the sky, temps in the high 50s. Fired up the Weber bullet smoker and threw on a rack of ribs, salt/pepper only (so my daughter will eat). Had to pull them off as the fat I didn't get removed from the water pan, that was covered by some foil, decided to ignite and sent the smoker up to 500*+. Got it settled down into the high 200s, plan on a 3-2-1 cook so I can taxi kids here and there. Not sure what I'll serve with, did some sauteed Kale for lunch, so that might be the main side. I'm sure a beer or two might be in the offing.


----------



## geek

Costco lasagna and veggies  🌶


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Costco lasagna and veggies  🌶
> 
> View attachment 67102
> View attachment 67103



And the most wonderful wine of the year...


----------



## ibglowin

Gonna have to deduct points for an improperly trimmed spare rib! LOL 



ceeaton said:


> Pretty nice day, not a cloud in the sky, temps in the high 50s. Fired up the Weber bullet smoker and threw on a rack of ribs, salt/pepper only (so my daughter will eat). Had to pull them off as the fat I didn't get removed from the water pan, that was covered by some foil, decided to ignite and sent the smoker up to 500*+. Got it settled down into the high 200s, plan on a 3-2-1 cook so I can taxi kids here and there. Not sure what I'll serve with, did some sauteed Kale for lunch, so that might be the main side. I'm sure a beer or two might be in the offing.
> 
> View attachment 67100


----------



## geek

Bought nachos at a Mexican food truck


----------



## sour_grapes

It was DW's birthday, so I tried to do something a little bit epic. I tried to include all of her favorite things. Forgive all the pix. Even then, I did not capture the whole meal.

We started off with an avocado salad (pumpkin seed oil, soy sauce, and scallions). The next appeteazer was deep-fried artichoke hearts, with parmigiano-reggiano and truffle oil.

The main event featured roasted delicata squash* (coriander, butter); roasted romanesco broccoli (lemon, butter, garlic, capers); tatsoi (sauteed with leeks and garlic, and braised with sherry); and the star of the show, Dungeness crab flown in from WA. Boiled, then served with your choice of two dipping sauces: traditional butter with sauteed garlic, lemon and parsley; or a tasty, spicy sauce of butter, Calabrian peppers, scallions, and cilantro. Both were delicious (although I _almost_ overcooked the garlic on the former). 

We enjoyed a Mumm's Napa Valley Brut Rose sparkling wine to start, which was excellent; it cost twice what I usually am willing to fork out for champagne, but I may have to rethink my usual proclivities! The rest was washed down with my WE Eclipse Sonoma Chardonnay, which held its own, even if not in the same league as the Mumm's.

*This is that double-delicata squash that I posted the other day. My DW has an identical twin, and they were _very close_ to being conjoined (aka Siamese) twins. So the conjoined delicata was especially fitting for their birthday.


----------



## geek

Paul, in the Dominican Republic they say “botó la casa por la ventana”


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Paul, in the Dominican Republic they say “botó la casa por la ventana”



Obviously, I had to google that, but I like ! Odd Spanish Expressions: Tirar la Casa por la Ventana!



> This is a fun one! “Tirar la case por la ventana” literally means to throw the house out the window, which is quite clever when you consider the meaning. This expression means to spare no expenses or to pull out all the stops – more or less throwing the house out the _figurative_ window! So if you ever feel like _going all out_ for a party you’re planning, or a work project, all you have to say is “¿ Por qué no tirar la casa por la ventana?”


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Obviously, I had to google that, but I like ! Odd Spanish Expressions: Tirar la Casa por la Ventana!



Right on point, as usual.!


----------



## Boatboy24

Firing up the Weber outdoor oven tonight!


----------



## Boatboy24

Follow up:


----------



## geek

That really looks delish Jim.
Electric oven? Why not the charcoal?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> That really looks delish Jim.
> Electric oven? Why not the charcoal?



Gas grill. I call it the outdoor oven because the temps are so steady.


----------



## eddie sanders

bstnh1 said:


> Not for dinner, but good anytime! One of Peter Reinhart's recipes.
> 
> View attachment 67053


Gotta love those everything bagels!


----------



## Boatboy24

Breakfast for dinner tonight with breakfast burritos. First in the pan, some diced up bacon 'leftovers' from the last batch I made. Provided some flavor and good lube for the next steps. Had some leftover 'taters and onions from the chicken roast the other night. Diced them up with some red bell pepper, seasoned w/ paprika, cumin and chili powder and into the bacon grease they went. Followed with eggs, which got the same seasoning. Then assembled on tortillas with cheese, salsa and avocado. Good eats! I'll be conducting a search for a good cardiologist in the morning. Or am I OK because I ate the avocado?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Breakfast for dinner tonight with breakfast burritos. First in the pan, some diced up bacon 'leftovers' from the last batch I made. Provided some flavor and good lube for the next steps. Had some leftover 'taters and onions from the chicken roast the other night. Diced them up with some red bell pepper, seasoned w/ paprika, cumin and chili powder and into the bacon grease they went. Followed with eggs, which got the same seasoning. Then assembled on tortillas with cheese, salsa and avocado. Good eats! I'll be conducting a search for a good cardiologist in the morning. Or am I OK because I ate the avocado?
> 
> View attachment 67226



That is the way to improvise! I love it.


----------



## sour_grapes

Roasted beet salad with shallots macerated in lemon juice and white-wine vinegar; sautéed/braised lacinato kale and onions with sherry; linguine smothered in a beurre-blanc-based cream sauce of scallions, garlic, reduced Chardonnay, butter, heavy cream, lemon juice, tarragon, and parsley, with lumps of Dungeness crab meat, topped with Pecorino cheese.


----------



## ibglowin

Seems to be missing something from here!






Boatboy24 said:


> Breakfast for dinner tonight with breakfast burritos.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Seems to be missing something from here!
> 
> View attachment 67244



Funny you mention that. I was going to add some green sriracha, but didn't feel it was necessary. It certainly would have added another layer of flavor though.


----------



## Yooper🍷

Showed off my rye bread from this morning. That was baked to go with my homemade pastrami. And just had a sandwich. Just as good as Katz deli in NYC.


----------



## geek

Yooper🍷 said:


> Showed off my rye bread from this morning. That was baked to go with my homemade pastrami. And just had a sandwich. Just as good as Katz deli in NYC. View attachment 67255



That looks GOOD..!!!!


----------



## mainshipfred

OK all you gourmet chefs out there, I'm getting tired of seeing all this delicious looking food. I know this is going to be a personal choice thing but as I mentioned in other posts I have a bottom of the barrel stick smoker that I can't regulate the temperature. I visited my brother last and he has a Traeger pellet smoker. We did a pork shoulder and a brisket and both turned out wonderful with little to no monitoring. I've heard so many good things about the ceramic smokers but this Traeger was so easy. Both of these though seem to take some of the fun out of it and I was also considering a better quality stick unit. I also know a person that has an electric unit that has a door and shelved that said he would not use anything else. Let me have it, open to any comments.


----------



## Yooper🍷

Ok Fred. Here is my 26 year old smoker. Made out of 1/8” plate steel. Tucked away for the winter. Yes it’s a little tough monitoring the temp but it can be done. I wouldn’t trade this smoker for anything. Makes you feel great when food comes out like it’s supposed to.. you did it on your own.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> OK all you gourmet chefs out there, I'm getting tired of seeing all this delicious looking food. I know this is going to be a personal choice thing but as I mentioned in other posts I have a bottom of the barrel stick smoker that I can't regulate the temperature. I visited my brother last and he has a Traeger pellet smoker. We did a pork shoulder and a brisket and both turned out wonderful with little to no monitoring. I've heard so many good things about the ceramic smokers but this Traeger was so easy. Both of these though seem to take some of the fun out of it and I was also considering a better quality stick unit. I also know a person that has an electric unit that has a door and shelved that said he would not use anything else. Let me have it, open to any comments.


You can regulate the barrel stick burner by the amount of fuel you add. It's a lot more work (like a regular stick burner like my New Braunfels one), but it can be very rewarding.

On an easier note, chicken wings with some pecan thrown in, very flavorful, none left (some were removed off the grill before the picture was taken, wifey has a math test and needed to eat sooner than later). Yum!


----------



## Yooper🍷

ceeaton said:


> You can regulate the barrel stick burner by the amount of fuel you add. It's a lot more work (like a regular stick burner like my New Braunfels one), but it can be very rewarding.
> 
> On an easier note, chicken wings with some pecan thrown in, very flavorful, none left (some were removed off the grill before the picture was taken, wifey has a math test and needed to eat sooner than later). Yum!
> 
> View attachment 67271


Those look great


----------



## Boatboy24

@mainshipfred :

If you want an easy to use charcoal smoker, the Weber Smokey Mountain is a LOT of bang for the buck (and I've been super happy with mine for 8 or 9 years now). I'll be honest though, I've been looking at the Weber SmokeFire for a couple months now (pellet grill). It just came out earlier this year and there were a few hiccups, but now, it seems to be rock solid. And unlike a lot of other pellet poopers, has the ability to cook anywhere from 200 to 600 degrees, so you're not limited to just low-n-slow as you are with a lot of other pellet grills. The ceramic cookers are a very good choice as well. Not quite as easy as a SmokeFire would be, but a lot of versatility, with a wide range of possible cook temps.


----------



## ibglowin

Simple choice. Do you want to cook on "real" wood or sawdust?

Do you want something with moving parts (auger/motor) that will jam if the pellets get any moisture on them (does it rain where you live?) Do you like troubleshooting electronic circuit boards (and or replacing them)?

Do you want to rely on something that has moving parts, electronics for a big family cookout where you have to deliver the goods and it stops working halfway through the cook........







Or do you want to set it and forget it?





There are exactly two types of pellet grills. Those that have broken down........ 

And those that will.


----------



## sour_grapes

Fall is in full swing, so here is a totally roasted dinner! Lamb ribs (garlic, oregano); wedges of green cabbage (marjoram, EVOO, lemon); parsnips, carrots, and onion; roasted potatoes.


----------



## bstnh1

mainshipfred said:


> OK all you gourmet chefs out there, I'm getting tired of seeing all this delicious looking food. I know this is going to be a personal choice thing but as I mentioned in other posts I have a bottom of the barrel stick smoker that I can't regulate the temperature. I visited my brother last and he has a Traeger pellet smoker. We did a pork shoulder and a brisket and both turned out wonderful with little to no monitoring. I've heard so many good things about the ceramic smokers but this Traeger was so easy. Both of these though seem to take some of the fun out of it and I was also considering a better quality stick unit. I also know a person that has an electric unit that has a door and shelved that said he would not use anything else. Let me have it, open to any comments.


I have the 18" Weber Smokey Mountain and love it. It's fairly easy to control the temp, especially on long burns. But it's not "set it and forget it" like the Traeger. My son has a Traeger and he can throw something on at 10 pm, go to bed and it's ready the next morning. BUT .... the pellets don't give you the authentic charcoal and wood flavor like the WSM. He recently made smoked salmon using my recipe and after 12 hours at 180 it was nowhere as dark or as flavorful as what I turn out. I enjoy the hands-on approach where I have to check the temperature occasionally and adjust the vents once in a while.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Simple choice. Do you want to cook on "real" wood or sawdust?
> 
> Do you want something with moving parts (auger/motor) that will jam if the pellets get any moisture on them (does it rain where you live?) Do you like troubleshooting electronic circuit boards (and or replacing them)?
> 
> Do you want to rely on something that has moving parts, electronics for a big family cookout where you have to deliver the goods and it stops working halfway through the cook........
> 
> Or do you want to set it and forget it?
> 
> There are exactly two types of pellet grills. Those that have broken down........
> 
> And those that will.



I happen to agree with Mike on the vast majority of this topic. Having been the recipient of a “revolutionary” pellet grill gift for my hunting home, it worked for a few cooks, let me down a couple time, quit working, and went into the metal scrap heap. Just as well, because personally, I’m a Primo Oval XL Grill guy. It’s size, shape, ability to burn coal on one side and cook on the other, full fire access, and the added bonus of being “Made in America” are deal winners. Have one at home, one at the hunting home, both fully operational with the BBQ Guru controllers, Cyber-Q at home, Digi-Q at the camp. Never one let down.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Weber SmokeFire



Does this have the bluetooth capability of their other pellet grill?


----------



## geek

oh wait, got confused with another brand, chef camp


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> Simple choice. Do you want to cook on "real" wood or sawdust?
> 
> Do you want something with moving parts (auger/motor) that will jam if the pellets get any moisture on them (does it rain where you live?) Do you like troubleshooting electronic circuit boards (and or replacing them)?
> 
> Do you want to rely on something that has moving parts, electronics for a big family cookout where you have to deliver the goods and it stops working halfway through the cook........
> 
> View attachment 67277
> 
> 
> View attachment 67278
> 
> 
> Or do you want to set it and forget it?
> 
> View attachment 67279
> 
> 
> 
> There are exactly two types of pellet grills. Those that have broken down........
> 
> And those that will.



Mike, it appears you on the fence with this as much as I am! LOL!


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> Mike, it appears you on the fence with this as much as I am! LOL!


Don't get him started!


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights dinner. Baked Halibut, Alaskan Salmon served with steamed broccoli and Mac-n-Cheese with gouda and aged white cheddar........


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> Last nights dinner. Baked Halibut, Alaskan Salmon served with steamed broccoli and Mac-n-Cheese with gouda and aged white cheddar........
> 
> View attachment 67332


A nice 5-star dinner right there.


----------



## Mcjeff

Today is our anniversary. Original plan we were going to be in Jamaica, but due to Covid we pushed it out a year. So..surf and turf with some of her favorites. Lobster bisque soup, mashed potatoes, lobster tail, angus tenderloin sous vide. We also made macarons for the 1st time and they turned out pretty good. All with WE selection Chardonnay


----------



## Boatboy24

Mcjeff said:


> Today is our anniversary. Original plan we were going to be in Jamaica, but due to Covid we pushed it out a year. So..surf and turf with some of her favorites. Lobster bisque soup, mashed potatoes, lobster tail, angus tenderloin sous vide. We also made macarons for the 1st time and they turned out pretty good. All with WE selection Chardonnay View attachment 67449
> View attachment 67450
> View attachment 67451



Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

Sunday brunch was just eggs, home fries, and bacon.


Oh, eggs were in the form of a roasted poblano custard with cilantro. The home fries were oven-roasted in lamb fat with garlic, thyme, and rosemary, served on a bed of wilted mizuna greens, and topped with a bacon/walnut gremolata.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like someone went out to Bennihanna (or similar)?



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 67456


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Looks like someone went out to Bennihanna (or similar)?



Yep. Sakura to celebrate my son's birthday. A little different, as they aren't currently doing the cook in front of you routine. They had three tables in the restaurant where cooking was taking place. Two were for dine-in and the other for takeout. Still good, but we missed the ambience and entertainment of having our own 'personal chef'. On the bright side, we had our own table. The tables they have seat ten, so we usually end up sharing with another family group. With COVID, they're trying to space people out. The other observation we had was that we got in and out much faster than normal.


----------



## ibglowin

Who doesn't love it when you go freezer diving and you come up with a 2lb Beef Tenderloin! 

Happy Sunday!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Who doesn't love it when you go freezer diving and you come up with a 2lb Beef Tenderloin!



Umm, vegetarians? Cows?

But not me!!  Looks delish!


----------



## geek

On the making, cloudy day


----------



## ibglowin

Which reminds me its time to place your Holiday orders from Costco!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Which reminds me its time to place your Holiday orders from Costco!
> 
> View attachment 67498




That's such a good price, I ordered two!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Which reminds me its time to place your Holiday orders from Costco!
> 
> View attachment 67498



I was just looking at that steak this morning telling my daughter I wish I could try Wagyu at some point...!!! :-(


----------



## geek

BTW, that steak pic I posted, it's choice grade at $7.79/lb at Costco, marbling very good for Choice grade..!!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Which reminds me its time to place your Holiday orders from Costco!
> 
> View attachment 67498



This one is Ribeye Mike and 12lbs versus 11lbs for the NY Strip.



https://www.costco.com/japanese-wagyu-boneless-ribeye-roast%2c-a5-grade%2c-12-lbs.product.100311435.html


----------



## Boatboy24

For anyone who might be interested, I just finished watching "Salt, Fat, Acid, Heat" on Netflix. 4 episodes and very enjoyable.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks good. Thanks for the recommendation!



Boatboy24 said:


> For anyone who might be interested, I just finished watching "Salt, Fat, Acid, Heat" on Netflix. 4 episodes and very enjoyable.


----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> Which reminds me its time to place your Holiday orders from Costco!
> 
> View attachment 67498



Wow! That is only just under $91 per pound! What a freakin' deal! Or, and this is only a suggestion, you could just run an IV of rendered fat into your artery and by-pass all the work.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> For anyone who might be interested, I just finished watching "Salt, Fat, Acid, Heat" on Netflix. 4 episodes and very enjoyable.



I agree! Watched it already, and I concur.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Or, and this is only a suggestion, you could just run an IV of rendered fat into your artery and *by-pass* all the work. [emphasis added]



I see what you did there!


----------



## mainshipfred

After considering everyone's comments I decided to go with a ceramic kamado. The next decision was which one. I'm probably going to go with a Kamado Joe Big Joe II. The gasket, hinge and the fact it comes as a complete unit rather than ala carte swayed my decision not to mention I thought the quality was better. The problem is there is none available. Well there was one at a place that also had a BGE XL and a Primo 400 but they wanted too much. I can order one from Costco for $1700 but when you read the reviews the only bad comment is they take a lot longer than the advertised 2-3 weeks to get. There's a used 2017 in Raleigh NC for 1K and comes with a rotisserie and a WIFI temperature controller but it's a 4.5 hour drive each way. I'll pull the plug by Friday on which to get.


----------



## geek

I’d give myself A since this one came out great and pink  
But a bit salty.
I added salt yesterday and left in the fridge until today, then added more salt today before adding pepper and a bit of garlic powder.


----------



## NoQuarter

Venison back-strap, taken last Thursday. onions, mushrooms, carrots, a few potatoes and a few dehydrated tomatoes


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> After considering everyone's comments I decided to go with a ceramic kamado. The next decision was which one. I'm probably going to go with a Kamado Joe Big Joe II. The gasket, hinge and the fact it comes as a complete unit rather than ala carte swayed my decision not to mention I thought the quality was better. The problem is there is none available. Well there was one at a place that also had a BGE XL and a Primo 400 but they wanted too much. I can order one from Costco for $1700 but when you read the reviews the only bad comment is they take a lot longer than the advertised 2-3 weeks to get. There's a used 2017 in Raleigh NC for 1K and comes with a rotisserie and a WIFI temperature controller but it's a 4.5 hour drive each way. I'll pull the plug by Friday on which to get.





https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kamado-Joe-Big-Joe-II/1002227536


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kamado-Joe-Big-Joe-II/1002227536



Holy cow, $1,900???
I'm sure he can check Costco and find it way cheaper.


----------



## geek

Well, not that much cheaper, at Costco $1,600
But at the warehouses they usually drop the prices considerably.



https://www.costco.com/kamado-joe-big-joe-24-bundle.product.100667415.html


----------



## ibglowin

Those KJ are nice indeed but are they worth 3X the price of the K24 Costco carries in the Spring/Summer?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Holy cow, $1,900???
> I'm sure he can check Costco and find it way cheaper.




I’m sure. For some reason, I couldn’t see the price at Costco, even when logged in


----------



## Boatboy24

Not pictured: Eclipse Riesling.


----------



## sour_grapes

Koji greens (which are like tatsoi) and leeks sauteed with sesame, soy, and red pepper; orzo cooked risotto-style, with scallions and cilantro; green beans with Cambazola; and Coho salmon marinated in soy/lime, then pan-seared, and served with a beurre-blanc sauce (rice vinegar and ho-made Vidal white wine). All washed down with a WE Eclipse Chard.

(I took a picture to show that the salmon was not overcooked, despite the hard sear, but the picture turned out very blurry!)


----------



## Boatboy24

I know this is the food thread, but I figured those of us who frequent here have an interest beyond just what the members here are cooking. I just watched the "Chef's Table" episode with Dario Cecchini on Netflix. Awesome story about a guy who wanted to be a Vet, and ended up being a butcher and restauranteur. Check it out.


----------



## sour_grapes

A grass-fed chuck steak -- check out that marbling!

Following a Marcella Hazen recipe, I seared that steak but left it underdone; I then then made a reduction sauce of sherry and ho-made 2017 Syrah, with fresh garlic, fennel, and Calabrian peppers. The steak was then finished off cooking in the sauce, and garnished with parsley. I tried some lion's mane 'shrooms, sauteed and finished with garlic and butter. Nice, but a little bitter (I think because they were a bit old?). I served this with leftover potato wedges, mizuna greens, and bacon gremolata from a few days ago. Finally, I sauteed some pieces of ho-made bacon, then cooked some red Napa cabbage and leeks in the fat, and added some apple cider vinegar at the end. Not bad!

All washed down with a WE Eclipse Nebbiolo.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pepperoni pita pizza. A plethora of ‘P’s’.


----------



## ibglowin

Last night's fare. Cacio e Pepe. Sadly there is no Pecarino to be had anywhere in this town so had to use Parm which is NOT the same!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> A *plethora* of ‘P’s’.



Thanks. That means a lot to me.


----------



## NoQuarter

Grandson home from hospital, water moccasins '
.
just ain't very nice... (living out in the country you know)..
Anyhow, making jambalaya for tomorrow, also got 30 lbs of craw-fish and 2 bushels of oysters for his welcome home bash.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ceeaton

What's for brunch! My reward for cooking 2 1/4 lbs of bacon this morning. Tomatoes from the, believe it or not, still live tomato plant I'm growing hydroponically on our porch. Lettuce from the basement grow. Yum!


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> What's for brunch! My reward for cooking 2 1/4 lbs of bacon this morning. Tomatoes from the, believe it or not, still live tomato plant I'm growing hydroponically on our porch. Lettuce from the basement grow. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 67660


Is that mayo I see or bleu cheese???


----------



## ceeaton

bstnh1 said:


> Is that mayo I see or bleu cheese???


oooh, good idea!


----------



## Chuck E

Dan Dan Mian. This is the first time I tried the recipe. Needs more flavor, but it looks lovely.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Did you cook those in the crock pot............



geek said:


> View attachment 67677


----------



## bstnh1

Tried something a little different tonight with a pork tenderloin. Split it in two, slathered it with olive oil, garlic, sage, and a few other spices and seasonings, rolled each piece up, skewered them, rolled them in crumbs and roasted in a 375° oven. Came out pretty good. Next time I'll pound them out a bit to get more "rolls".


----------



## sour_grapes

Pan-seared Chilkoot Sockeye salmon served smothered in a creamy beurre blanc sauce with sherry vinegar, Chardonnay, shallots, etc. (from Joel Rubichon/Patricia Wells); roasted sweet dumpling squash (coriander, butter, cardamom); roasted carrots and parsnips with onions; and roasted Romanesco broccoli with a sauce of shallots/capers/lemon/butter. All washed down with a WE Eclipse Chard.


----------



## Kraffty

Tbone, peas And baked potato with a cheddar sauce with 15 year old WI cheese, just awesome by itself. Mondovi select cab. Stuffed to the gills!


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken Spiedie. Not pictured: roasted broccoli and more twice baked 'taters.


----------



## Boatboy24

Egg bites this morning. Stuffed with pulled pork, green onions and shredded cheese. A little chive on top.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Did you cook those in the crock pot............



Si.


----------



## bstnh1

Goodies for a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## sour_grapes

Roasted sweet potatoes; braised kale with onions; roasted Brussels sprouts with sherry and malt vinegar, topped with Parmigiano-Reggiano; the traditional Sunday lamb ribs, this time with garlic, EVOO, rosemary, and tomato paste.


----------



## Chuck E

@Boatboy24 
Jim, are those egg bites in silicone cups? Cool concept for a brunch with a bunch of folks.


----------



## Boatboy24

Chuck E said:


> @Boatboy24
> Jim, are those egg bites in silicone cups? Cool concept for a brunch with a bunch of folks.



They are. Nice to make a bunch on the weekend, then if the kids are craving eggs during the week, I don't have to make 'em.


----------



## ibglowin

Order early for the Holidays!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Order early for the Holidays!
> 
> View attachment 67755



That retirement is lavish for sure.!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Hmmm, I suppose that first picture should go in the Bread Thread. I suppose I will cross-post it there...

We had leftover sautéed/braised Swiss chard (onions, coriander, cardamom); roasted artichokes (lemon, EVOO); roasted celeriac parmentier (EVOO, shallots, rosemary, garlic, thyme, parsley); pork chops braised in sherry, Merlot, and tomatoes, with 'shrooms, garlic, and sage. Also some of that fresh bread and butter.


----------



## Yooper🍷

Our 49th anniversary- 4 rib prime rib - 1 loin end rib 3 center ribs. Someone beat me to the first 3 ribs. Baked potato and delicate squash. Washed down with a bottle of The Prisoner, Napa Valley Red Blend


----------



## Boatboy24

Yooper🍷 said:


> Our 49th anniversary- 4 rib prime rib - 1 loin end rib 3 center ribs. Someone beat me to the first 3 ribs. Baked potato and delicate squash. Washed down with a bottle of The Prisoner, Napa Valley Red Blend View attachment 67850



Happy Anniversary! Nice spread!


----------



## Bliorg

Kind of a precursor to dinner...



Homemade by Scott, on Flickr

Homemade cheese and homemade wine. My wife is a budding cheesemaker - this is some Tomme alpine she made several months ago, first taste this evening. The wine is a quick-and-dirty blend of the syrah and carmenere I racked today. Both cheese and wine are coming along_ nicely_...


----------



## ceeaton

Too nice out not to grill. Wifey gave me some ideas in the earlier part of the week, none of them seemed to be grill friendly. So I took meatloaf to a new level, why not add some charcoal flavor? Ground chicken and spices, served with some hash browns and pecan flavored cut green beans. Topped my meatloaf burger with some freshly made green tomato salsa (1/3 red, 2/3 green) that had components smoked on the grill. Yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

That looks great, @ceeaton! If you really want to crank it up, try cedar planked meatloaf.


----------



## Boatboy24

Not the healthiest meal I've ever made, but it certainly tasted good. Potstickers were store bought frozen (organic chicken and veg). At the last minute, I decided to make a dipping sauce for them with low sodium soy sauce, sesame oil and rice vinegar. Turned out pretty good. Next time, I think I'll add a touch of sugar to it.


----------



## sour_grapes

I donated blood today, so I wanted a "ferrous meal." I found a whole beef tenderloin on sale, so I decided to make steak _au poivre_. Furthering the iron theme, I made sauteed spinach with lots of EVOO, vitamin G, and some lemon. We also had roasted sweet potatoes, and roasted cauliflower with butter, cumin, garlic, and lemon zest. 

I cut the tenderloin into thick medallions; the _au poivre_ preparation featured green peppercorns and cracked black pepper with the sauteed tenderloins. Then, I flambeed the medallions in brandy, then made a reduction sauce with sauteed scallions, beef stock, and heavy cream. Washed down with a WTSO Mockingbird Hill Sonoma red blend.


----------



## Boatboy24

Love the action shot with the flames!


----------



## ceeaton

Beautiful day in central PA! Trying to incorporate some more fish into my diet, helping the jeans fit a little better (I can breathe). Some Swai fish tacos, done on the grill over some charcoal, topped with some green tomato salsa (lots of smoked red peppers). Yum!


----------



## geek

That was breakfast


----------



## ceeaton

Supposed to be another nice day today, especially for November. Started a 8.25 lb pork butt for some pulled pork this evening.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> That was breakfast
> 
> View attachment 67948


Varis, Looks like some of the breakfasts we had in the DR.


----------



## ibglowin

You meant Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner right? LOL



geek said:


> That was breakfast
> 
> View attachment 67948


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> You meant Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner right? LOL



All 5 of us plus my daughter's friend.


----------



## ceeaton

Heaven on a bun!


----------



## ibglowin

First crack at Detroit Pizza using a sourdough crust. Turned out PDG!


----------



## GreginND

Some Asian fusion healthy food.
First up, mantou. Chinese steamed buns with a butternut squash dough.







Main course, a spaghetti squash ramen in a creamy peanut broth. The squash noodles were the perfect texture.


----------



## ceeaton

Yesterday's dinner. A hickory smoked chicken, turned out pretty well!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Yesterday's dinner. A hickory smoked chicken, turned out pretty well!
> 
> View attachment 68053



Must be the season. I did one on the gasser on Saturday. Pull that little plastic 'thermometer' out and throw it away before you cook.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Must be the season. I did one on the gasser on Saturday. Pull that little plastic 'thermometer' out and throw it away before you cook.


It actually "popped" once I wrapped it for 20 minutes. I usually do pull it and put the probe in the hole left behind.

Pulled pork fried rice tonight, needed to hit the easy button...


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> It actually "popped" once I wrapped it for 20 minutes. I usually do pull it and put the probe in the hole left behind.
> 
> Pulled pork fried rice tonight, needed to hit the easy button...
> 
> View attachment 68057


I like that idea! Never thought of tossing pulled pork into fried rice!


----------



## ceeaton

bstnh1 said:


> I like that idea! Never thought of tossing pulled pork into fried rice!


Turns out really good. The hickory smokiness comes through but isn't overwhelming in my opinion.


----------



## geek

Cauliflower pizza from Costco, really like this one.


----------



## Boatboy24

Yesterday was Taco Tuesday, of course. Got some flap meat at Costco a few weeks ago. Seasoned it up with S&P, chili powder, onion powder, cumin and oregano; then vac sealed and froze. Two hours in sous vide at 131F, then about two minutes per side on the gasser at full heat. 









Assembled with shredded cheese and Romaine, sour cream, salsa, pickled jalapeños and parsley (no cilantro on hand).


----------



## GreginND

The other day I was staring at my big jar of homemade sauerkraut trying to think of something new to do with it. I started searching for kraut recipes and stumbled upon a Bavarian favorite called krautkrapfen. Basically it is a strudel (noodle dough) stuffed and wrapped with sauerkraut and usually some kind of sausage or bacon. It is sliced, fried and then simmered with a bit of broth. I made a vegan version using a tofu sausage crumble that I made. It was absolutely delicious. I’ll definitely make this again.


----------



## ceeaton

A light lunch. Biggest challenge was getting the bitterness out of my romaine lettuce. I've been harvesting outer leaves on my hydroponic lettuce in the basement, now learning that 2 month old lettuce grown this way is getting a bit long in the tooth. Soaked in some cold tap water for a half an hour and it became quite edible, had a bit of bitterness with it but added some interest to such a simple lunch. Served with a small grilled tuna steak.


----------



## ceeaton

Found a skirt steak on fire sale ($5.83 for a 1.5 lb steak), so decided to grill since the rain cleared out. I think I'm going to hear some nasty comments from the "girls" in the family once they try some fajitas, but I've got a meeting so hopefully the noise will die down before I get home. Perfect spice for me, probably not for them.

Some smoked onion, red bell pepper and one lone jalapeno. Fogged my glasses up (even with some sour cream added). Didn't have anymore ripe tomatoes, so threw in a diced unripe one, which added some good tang. 

Yum!


----------



## ibglowin

One of my favorite "easy button" dinners! Chicken Tikka Masala. Some Sauv Blanc may have been consumed!


----------



## ceeaton

Thought I had some frozen items in the fridge, must have used them last week. Picked up a whole beef tenderloin for $5.99/lb at the local Giant. They are from Australia, so not as thick as the domestic ones. Still not bad for a plan "C". Served with a russet baked potato and no vege, since I'm old and forgot. Still yum!


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night, Pizza night!

Not sure if this belongs in the bread thread or here more. So proud of the crust on this. Perfecting it one Detroit Style Pizza at a time! Even Mrs IB was drooling. The crust, cheese caramelization was spot on perfect. Pepperoni, Italian sausage, baby portobello shrooms, roasted red bell peppers, red onion.........


----------



## geek

Someone mentioned Friday night pizza....
May be not as good but I really like Costco bought cauliflower pizza.


----------



## sour_grapes

Back in the saddle. (I had been quarantining, but got negative Covid test results today.)

I made a ribeye steak (dry-brined, rubbed with raw garlic, and a kiss of EVOO -- bisteca Fiorentino, I think). Roasted artichokes, served with lemon/garlic/butter; roasted parsnips, carrots, and red onions, with balsamic vinegar; and roasted sweet 'tater with butter.

Washed down with this Vino Nobile di Montepulciano, which really held its own: What's new in your cellar?


----------



## ibglowin

Well it's Carne Asada Saturday!

Flat Iron steak marinated in McCormicks "Brazilian Steakhouse" marinade plus a little Mojo Marinade plus a couple Serrano chiles I grew this Summer for a little extra "kick"!


----------



## ceeaton

Beef ribs while I was finishing up the beer batch.


----------



## bstnh1

Sunday breakfast casserole:


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

Yesterday we slow cooked a brisket in a fresh BBQ sauce. It makes a lot of sauce, more than we'd use.

Tonight we're simmering chicken thighs in the sauce, getting 2 meals out of one great flavoring!

If anyone wants the recipe with my notes, it's *here*. Yesterday's version had a few substitutions, but was close.


----------



## geek

Took my son out to eat on his 18 bday.


----------



## geek

Plus egg rolls, brown rice.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 68346



Mouth involuntarily watered...


----------



## sour_grapes

We had roasted cauliflower (cumin, butter, garlic); roasted artichokes (lemon, EVOO); roasted butternut squash (cumin coriander, ground ginger, cinnamon, allspice, cayenne, EVOO); and a small piece of leftover grass-fed ribeye from Friday.


----------



## GreginND

King mandu anyone? These dumplings were giant and delicious!


----------



## GreginND

Just a simple Chana Masala, but molded on top of mashed potatoes and you'd think you were in a five star restaurant!


----------



## winemaker81

winemaker81 said:


> If anyone wants the recipe with my notes, it's *here*. Yesterday's version had a few substitutions, but was close.


Lunch was leftover brisket warmed up in the sauce after the chicken was simmered in it for an hour. Yes, the sauce is even better!


----------



## geek

@sour_grapes 

Did we also name you the artichoke man?


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> @sour_grapes
> 
> Did we also name you the artichoke man?



Yes, I will answer to that name!


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> ...and you'd think you were in a five star restaurant!



I sure would!!


----------



## ceeaton

Made up some chicken and kielbasa sausage meat today. Stuffed the chicken/spinach/feta meat into casings and cooked some up for dinner. Sliced and added it to some pesto/onion/red pepper/tomatoes. Turned out really well. Salad with some freshly made blue cheese dressing. Yum!

Kielbasa will be stuffed tomorrow then cold smoked for a few hours, weather dependent.


----------



## Boatboy24

Weeknight Bolognese with Caesar salad and leftovers from yesterday’s bread.


----------



## sour_grapes

Mustard greens blanched, then braised with lots of sauteed garlic; leftover cauliflower reseasoned in butter with curry powder, coriander, and cinnamon; browned chicken thighs simmered in Thai massaman curry sauce (gift from neighbor) and cilantro; and rice tarted up with the curry sauce.


----------



## geek

From last night


----------



## JohnT

geek said:


> From last night
> 
> View attachment 68402
> View attachment 68403




Damn.... just...... DAMN.....


----------



## ceeaton

For fun some kielbasa. Had a tester patty for lunch, pretty darn good in my opinion.







After bathing in some ice water, should get more color in a few hours...


----------



## sour_grapes

Fennel sauteed with red onions, seasoned with thyme and fennel seeds, then braised in sherry; Brussels sprouts, browned in EVOO then braised in chicken stock; French lentils, seasoned with cilantro, parsley, and marjoram, saucified with butter and EVOO. Finally, beautiful, fat, marbled pasture-raised pork rib chop, dredged in flour, browned, braised with tomatoes and two wines (ho-made Syrah and Marsala), with sauteed 'shrooms, onions, garlic, sage, and tomato paste. Downright delectable!


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> For fun some kielbasa. Had a tester patty for lunch, pretty darn good in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 68456
> 
> 
> View attachment 68457
> 
> 
> After bathing in some ice water, should get more color in a few hours...
> 
> View attachment 68467


I smoked some a few months ago for the first time and was really impressed! Those look delicious!!


----------



## winemaker81

ceeaton said:


> For fun some kielbasa. Had a tester patty for lunch, pretty darn good in my opinion.


Recipe?


----------



## ceeaton

Bryan,

The recipe I intended to follow is on page 161 of _Charcuterie, The Craft of Salting, Smoking & Curing _by Michael Ruhlman & Brian Polcyn (Revised edition). If you search on the web you can find a site that has a .pdf of the book, just get the revised addition. Didn't want to post the link since it looks like they scanned it and it might not be on the up and up. I have the book which was decently expensive since it is hard bound, so I don't mind posting their recipe. I would buy the book if you have any interest in making fresh/cold smoked or hung sausages, it is a really excellent source to learn by, worth every penny spent.

1 1/4 lbs lean beef
1 lb pork back fat, diced
4 tsp kosher salt
1/2 tsp pink salt (aka curing salt)
3/4 TBS dextrose (or 1 1/2 tsp table sugar)
12 oz crushed ice
1 1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/8 tsp garlic powder

If you made sausage before, you'll know what to do with the ingredients, if not, buy a book (too long to post the process here).

As usual, I substituted things...used beef fat in place of the pork fat. Added some ground boneless ribs on fire sale (I think it was about 1:1 beef to pork not including the beef fat, hit about 30% fat content overall, maybe more with the pork rib fat). Used 2 cloves of minced garlic per pound of meat/fat mixture. Added a small amount of dry milk for a binder. Also made up about 3 pounds of it using the beef/pork ratio mentioned above, not including the 30% fat. I'm sure some math lovers could figure out the weight of the fat. Might be a good problem to pose to my wife going through clinicals, she needs practice, a lot of practice.

After grinding, mixed and left in fridge overnight in a big ziplock bag. Stuffed into hog casings the next day and smoked with apple wood at about 130*F for three hours, dunked in ice water and let sit at room temp for 2 hours (curing salt allows this w/o killing the person who eats it later). Would be better if you have a cold smoker setup and could smoke for 1 to 2 days @ 85*F or lower.

FYI, had a small part of a link for breakfast at 5:30 am. Sliced and put on a hot dog bun, it was so juicy and good, I had problems not having it for lunch (had fish tacos to be good instead). 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ceeaton

Some nachos, no, that isn't ketchup on top...


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Some nachos, no, that isn't ketchup on top...
> 
> 
> View attachment 68503


That's a surprise. I thought for sure those nachos would be doused with blue cheese of some sort!


----------



## ceeaton

Had some on my fish tacos for lunch, LOL.


----------



## bstnh1

Maple glazed salmon with walnuts, sauteed kale w/ garlic and of course the baked spud.


----------



## Kraffty

Future dinner in the works. We're spending Thanksgiving with the in-laws and bringing all meals for the three days. Two days of cooking and I've just about finished up, everything has been packaged and frozen in 8x8 disposable aluminum pans so each meal is just a matter of throwing 3 or 4 packages into the oven to warm up. Turkey and gravy are the last on the list and in the BBQ now. For some odd reason my MIL hates it when I spend hours in their kitchen, I'm guessing it's because she does not enjoy cooking and doesn't understand how anyone else could possible find enjoyment in it. Anyway, 20lb. Turkey is looking really good, bowing the rotisserie bar as it spins but working out really well.


----------



## bstnh1

Beautiful bird!! But it's not gonna be easy squeezing it into an 8x8 disposable aluminum pan!


----------



## sour_grapes

I was busy with tomorrow's dinner, so almost got caught flat-footed on today's!

Sauteed mushrooms, onions, ho-made bacon lardons, and yellow squash, served over spaghetti squash (summer squash meets winter squash!). And some leftover bok choy.


----------



## bstnh1

Cheesecake! Not your traditional turkey day dessert, but then again, 2020 isn't your traditional year!


----------



## NoQuarter

Sweet potato, apple, 
pecan pies. Something to do while smokers been going since about 1:00 am


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanksgiving leftovers grilled cheese...

ti


----------



## ceeaton

Since I was hanging around making a batch of beer, figured I'd do double duty and cook something fun, since it was such a beautiful day for the end of November.


----------



## Boatboy24

Turkey quesadillas. Sweet from sliced apples, the turkey brine, cherry smoke and caramelized onions; salty from olives; tangy/spicy from pickled jalapeños and salsa, and of course creamy, melty goodness from the cheese. Food coma...


----------



## sour_grapes

A tour of mismatching regions of Italy: sausage in spicy tomato sauce (with marjoram and garlic) served on mafalda pasta; sauteed/braised fennel; and Sicilian braised red cabbage with red-wine vinegar, oil-cured olives, and capers.


----------



## geek

chicken nachos....


----------



## Boatboy24

Taco Tuesday! But just the basics here: ground beef seasoned with Frontera's taco sauce. Still good, and a great meal for 20 minutes of effort (including prep and setting the table).


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed lima beans (frozen), gussied up with EVOO, tarragon, and cilantro; leftover sauteed red cabbage with onions (described above); and a bull masturbating in the corner of the field.

Wait, sorry, I meant we also had _beef stroganoff _(not "stroking off"). Damn autocorrect!

BTW, there is a good reason that almost all red cabbage recipes have vinegar in them. The red pigment in cabbage is an anthocyanin that is related to the original _p_H indicator (i.e., litmus tests). Red cabbage cooked without vinegar turns blue (at best) or dark and murky (at worst).


----------



## ibglowin

They carry those sauces here as well. I purchased the green chile enchilada sauce once....... It literally says makes "4" enchiladas on the back in small print!




Back to Smiths to grab a big 28oz can of Las Palmas green chile sauce and mixed them both together.






Who makes only 4 enchiladas for dinner! Thats like dinner for one! LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> Taco Tuesday! But just the basics here: ground beef seasoned with Frontera's taco sauce. Still good, and a great meal for 20 minutes of effort (including prep and setting the table).
> 
> 
> View attachment 69016


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> They carry those sauces here as well. I purchased the green chile enchilada sauce once....... It literally says makes "4" enchiladas on the back in small print!
> 
> View attachment 69026
> 
> 
> Back to Smiths to grab a big 28oz can of Las Palmas green chile sauce and mixed them both together.
> 
> 
> View attachment 69025
> 
> 
> 
> Who makes only 4 enchiladas for dinner! Thats like dinner for one! LOL



I can't imagine an 8oz packet of sauce doing much more than that for enchiladas. I will say that taco sauce is quite good - I use it with a medium onion and 1-1.25lbs of ground beef.


----------



## JohnT

Hey @sour_grapes ,

care to share your stroganoff recipe. it looks amazing!


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Hey @sour_grapes ,
> 
> care to share your stroganoff recipe. it looks amazing!



I am flattered, John, and will comply. But, Ohmigod, I wish you hadn't asked for this particular dish. This was what Mike (@ibglowin ) calls a "once in a lifetime" meal, and Mrs. Sour_Grapes and I call a recipe from "The Journal of Irreproducible Results." I had not gone shopping in forever, so was trying to eke out one more meal and use up what we had.

As you know, Beef Stroganoff in the US typically is made using strips or cubes of a nice cut of beef, along with a mushroom, onion, and sour cream sauce. I didn't have a lot of those things. 

I sauteed an onion, then I used ~1/4 lb of ground beef that I had to use up. I added minced garlic, and some thyme. I thought I still had some fresh mushrooms to use up, but I didn't; I got lucky and found I had a frozen bag of "Mushroom Medley in Garlic and Parsley" from Trader Joe's, so I used about a cup (1/2 bag) of those. I threw a small handful of flour in, then added some very gelatinous, defatted drippings from the chicken I roasted for T-day. Also some sherry, some soy sauce, and a bit of Worcestershire sauce. (Not much Worcestershire sauce, because I don't like it that much, but many recipes call for it.) Then, as a substitute for sour cream, I used some heavy cream, and a few large tablespoons of plain yogurt. I served it over the last bit of egg noodles that I had in the pantry, and garnished with the last of the parsley (chopped).

I told my wife that I was just going to keep throwing things in until I ruined it.  However, in the end, it was pretty delicious.


----------



## GreginND

Mushroom bourguignon - it was quite delicious.


----------



## GreginND

This past summer a dead tree on our property fruited the most amazing Laetiporus sulphureus - also known as Chicken of the Woods. It freezes beautifully for enjoying all year long. One of the appetizers I made for Thanksgiving was a Korean style fried chicken of the woods. The crust was super crispy with corn starch in the mix. And the spicy Korean chili sauce to top it was great.


----------



## Boatboy24

Too easy and too good.


----------



## GreginND

I've been on a Mexican kick lately. I think I've mentioned before that I grow my own corn to make tortillas - a yellow, a green and a blue corn.

Here is some of the blue corn harvested this year.




In order to make the masa dough for tortillas, the corn must first be processed with lime (calcium hydroxide) to remove the pericarp (outer hull). The process is called nixtamalization. It also causes some chemical reactions in the corn that enhance their B-vitamins and make it more digestible. The process starts by simmering the corn with lime water for 30-60 minutes and then letting it soak at room temperature for about 12 hours. The corn is then washed very well to clean and remove the skin residue. After that it is ground, traditionally on a stone metate, but all I have is a hand grinder. It works pretty well. Water is added to make the dough the right consistency for tortillas. This is the masa. It is divided into dough balls and pressed with a tortilla press. The tortillas are cooked on a hot griddle (comal).
















I made a lot of tortillas for multiple meals (see next posts). For this night, they were the perfect vehicle to spoon up a wonderful batch of Mexican frijoles.


----------



## GreginND

On the second day of tortilla heaven, I had a hankering for green enchiladas. The enchilada sauce started with tomatillos from the garden. I was glad to have thrown a bunch into the freezer this summer so I could make green sauce all winter. Some other green chilies (pasilla, Anaheim and jalapeño) were also added along with some onion and garlic.







The filing was made with a soy-based product from Butler Foods they call soy curls. These were hydrated and cooked with spices and some of the green sauce. The tortillas were softened with a quick heat up on a comal, dipped in the green sauce, and then rolled up with the filling. More sauce topped the dish along with some vegan cheese. To finish the dish, a cashew crema and cilantro adorned the enchiladas.


----------



## NoQuarter

I have been growing the Hopi blue corn for the last few years. I just grind it once for grits. I also like it fresh if you pick it the second it is ready.
Actually, i get some water boiling with a little salt, pick a few ripe ears...then run to the kitchen and pitch it in the pot. I think its important to keep traditional heirlooms in production, so many have already been lost.


----------



## GreginND

On the third night it was all about leftovers - leftover frijoles and tortillas from the first night and leftover cream from the second night. What a perfect combination to repurpose them into a tortilla soup! This soup started with a sauté of onions and carrots with some garlic, cumin and coriander. The soup base was made with some tomato water and hydrated ancho and California red chilis. During the summer tomato canning season, I drain off the water that runs off the just cooked tomatoes and save that for soups, stews and chilis. Leftover frijoles were stirred into the soup to help thicken it up. The tortillas were prepared simply by slicing in thin strips and tossing them in a frying pan with a few drops of oil to crisp them up. This was delicious!


----------



## GreginND

NoQuarter said:


> I have been growing the Hopi blue corn for the last few years. I just grind it once for grits. I also like it fresh if you pick it the second it is ready.
> Actually, i get some water boiling with a little salt, pick a few ripe ears...then run to the kitchen and pitch it in the pot. I think its important to keep traditional heirlooms in production, so many have already been lost.



Wonderful! I'm really getting into corn growing now. This is the Jerry Peterson organic blue corn. I will try planting some of my own saved seeds this year and see how it goes. The green variety I grow is the Oaxacan green corn. I don't remember the yellow dent corn variety. I would love to get my hands on some of the white corn they grow widely in Mexico. They have a large wide flat kernel and is used for most of their tortillas and for posole (hominy). Both are nixtamalized. I do also grind some of this into corn meal for making grits or polenta. But I do like unlocking the flavor and vitamins that nixtamalization provides. The process also destroys any toxins from mold in case your corn was not dried properly.

The other thing on my wish list is a proper metate. I simply cannot find one in the US to order. A metal hand grinder can only get the masa so fine but it really needs to be ground finer for a real proper tortilla.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I am flattered, John, and will comply. But, Ohmigod, I wish you hadn't asked for this particular dish. This was what Mike (@ibglowin ) calls a "once in a lifetime" meal, and Mrs. Sour_Grapes and I call a recipe from "The Journal of Irreproducible Results." I had not gone shopping in forever, so was trying to eke out one more meal and use up what we had.
> 
> As you know, Beef Stroganoff in the US typically is made using strips or cubes of a nice cut of beef, along with a mushroom, onion, and sour cream sauce. I didn't have a lot of those things.
> 
> I sauteed an onion, then I used ~1/4 lb of ground beef that I had to use up. I added minced garlic, and some thyme. I thought I still had some fresh mushrooms to use up, but I didn't; I got lucky and found I had a frozen bag of "Mushroom Medley in Garlic and Parsley" from Trader Joe's, so I used about a cup (1/2 bag) of those. I threw a small handful of flour in, then added some very gelatinous, defatted drippings from the chicken I roasted for T-day. Also some sherry, some soy sauce, and a bit of Worcestershire sauce. (Not much Worcestershire sauce, because I don't like it that much, but many recipes call for it.)  Then, as a substitute for sour cream, I used some heavy cream, and a few large tablespoons of plain yogurt. I served it over the last bit of egg noodles that I had in the pantry, and garnished with the last of the parsley (chopped).
> 
> I told my wife that I was just going to keep throwing things in until I ruined it.  However, in the end, it was pretty delicious.



Ha! While having this as leftovers for lunch, I saw and recalled that I also diced up and sauteed a yellow crookneck (summer) squash that was a little long in the tooth, too. I had forgotten about that!


----------



## NoQuarter

GreginND said:


> Wonderful! I'm really getting into corn growing now. This is the Jerry Peterson organic blue corn. I will try planting some of my own saved seeds this year and see how it goes. The green variety I grow is the Oaxacan green corn. I don't remember the yellow dent corn variety. I would love to get my hands on some of the white corn they grow widely in Mexico. They have a large wide flat kernel and is used for most of their tortillas and for posole (hominy). Both are nixtamalized. I do also grind some of this into corn meal for making grits or polenta. But I do like unlocking the flavor and vitamins that nixtamalization provides. The process also destroys any toxins from mold in case your corn was not dried properly.
> 
> The other thing on my wish list is a proper metate. I simply cannot find one in the US to order. A metal hand grinder can only get the masa so fine but it really needs to be ground finer for a real proper tortilla.
> 
> View attachment 69071


 I enjoy the corn too. I have grown many varieties of dent corn, pipe corn and grain corns. Look on baker creek heirloom seeds for many very old varieties. 
I use the little womans "comercial" kitchen aid mixer with grinder.... like i said, I only mill it to grits. I don't want to wear that thing out.


----------



## sour_grapes

Slow-braised collard greens (onions, crushed red pepper); baked 'taters; a casserole of mushrooms, onions, garlic, eggplant, ground lamb, and some leftover ho-made tomato sauce, topped with sharp Italian provolone. Washed down with a 2017 HHH Syrah from grapes.


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night..........




Pizza night! Ho-made crust using sourdough pizza crust recipe. Rolled out nice! No pull back since this was made a few weeks ago and then frozen and thawed. Our new LG oven still SUCKS but had to use it instead of the WOLF counter oven due to size. Crust was excellent as far as taste but can't get a decent brown on the bottom to save my soul.....

Mrs IB's favorite of pepperoni, Italian sausage and green olive.


----------



## Boatboy24

Easy button tonight:


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

French (green) lentils with cilantro and garlic; Brussels sprouts (browned then braised in ho-made chicken stock with marjoram seasoning); leftover collard greens from upthread; pastured pork chops (dredged, browned, then braised in tomatoes, sherry, and Syrah), with sauteed 'shrooms and garlic.


----------



## ceeaton

Since I'm pretty much stuck here at home when making a batch of beer, might as well make some food at the same time and multitask. Maybe I should try that at work, LOL.

Flat portion (5 lbs) of a brisket I split with my brother. He got the point this time since I got it last time.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Crust was excellent as far as taste but can't get a decent brown on the bottom to save my soul.....




You need an Ooni.


----------



## ibglowin

Ha! 

Should have used the counter top WOLF Mrs IB bought last Xmas. Can't fit a large pie in it though.





The $1300 LG (electric) oven we purchased 4 years ago is crap. 



Boatboy24 said:


> You need an Ooni.


----------



## ceeaton

Beer batch done and cooled. Brisket in the oven wrapped and hanging out till dinner. About to get a shower because I sprayed myself with a nice cold stout. Don't ask, it is too hard to explain. I think I smell pretty good right now, wifey not so sure, LOL.


----------



## sour_grapes

Unbidden, my mother-in-law gave us an electric pressure cooker that purports to cook food in an instant. Perhaps some of you have one of these? 

Anyway, I gave it its maiden voyage tonight. I made Moroccan-spiced chicken thighs with ho-made preserved lemons and olives; cous-cous with cilantro; roasted artichokes with EVOO/lemon; and I burned the crap out of the broccoli that I was roasting, so I tossed that and subbed in some leftover Brussels sprouts from last night.

The Instapot was okay -- I only dirtied a _few_ more dishes than I would have if I cooked everything on the stovetop, and it only took a little bit more time and trouble to make the meal than it otherwise would have... 

I will say, however, that the the thighs were cooked _perfectly_. Just the right doneness and tenderness. And that is no credit to me, but to Mr. Instapot.


----------



## Venatorscribe

Sunday night ( Southern Hemisphere) - pizza night - I’m cooking tonight. A seafood pizza. The wine was a country fruit (Feijoa) wine using a Gerwurtztraminer style yeast


----------



## Boatboy24

Since we haven't had nearly enough whole, roasted poultry of late, I decided to roast a chicken in the Weber Outdoor Oven. Our typical (of late) roasted broccoli and "Drunken Potatoes" (recipe linked below). I just cooked the 'taters in a cast iron skillet with foil on top. The two hour roast on the bird gave us time to decorate the Christmas tree while dinner almost cooked itself. 















Drunken Potatoes


Drunken Potatoes, a hearty side dish for any occasion Simple ingredients, minimal prep and a bottle of beer, what more could you want at dinner time?




www.campchef.com


----------



## ibglowin

We got one pretty much when they first came out and I was still working. Have used it only occasionally I have to admit. I have more time to cook now since I have been retired for (gasp) over two years. 

I will say that we use it the most for cooking beans. At sea level you could cook a pot of pintos in a couple hours and they would be done. At altitude it literally takes all day and they are still hard.

With the Instapot it only takes ~45 mins........



sour_grapes said:


> I will say, however, that the the thighs were cooked _perfectly_. Just the right doneness and tenderness. And that is no credit to me, but to Mr. Instapot.
> 
> View attachment 69136
> View attachment 69137


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> We got one pretty much when they first came out and I was still working. Have used it only occasionally I have to admit. I have more time to cook now since I have been retired for (gasp) over two years.
> 
> I will say that we use it the most for cooking beans. At sea level you could cook a pot of pintos in a couple hours and they would be done. At altitude it literally takes all day and they are still hard.
> 
> With the Instapot it only takes ~45 mins........



Right, I imagine that a pressure cooker would be almost necessary at 7000'. I eat a fair number of beans, but I am often caught out by not having thought to start soaking them the night before. This should help.

The thing is, I have a perfectly good (ordinary) pressure cooker. I am not sure I see how having it be electric-powered with a timer helps much... Oh well, that went off to the basement, and its spot is now taken by the Instapot.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Me too. I used it to make many a pot of chicken and dumplings when the kids were growing up. Kinda miss that sound. 



sour_grapes said:


> The thing is, I have a perfectly good (ordinary) pressure cooker. I am not sure I see how having it be electric-powered with a timer helps much... Oh well, that went off to the basement, and its spot is now taken by the Instapot.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight, we had seared Coho salmon; Napa cabbage with soy, lime, rice vinegar, garlic, and ginger; leftover roasted artichokes; seafood risotto with parmigiano-reggiano and a last-minute addition of truffle oil (where really made that dish!).


----------



## Venatorscribe

sour_grapes said:


> Tonight, we had seared Coho salmon; Napa cabbage with soy, lime, rice vinegar, garlic, and ginger; leftover roasted artichokes; seafood risotto with parmigiano-reggiano and a last-minute addition of truffle oil (where really made that dish!).
> 
> View attachment 69156
> View attachment 69157


that looks excellent. I must try this dish. Salut


----------



## heatherd

GreginND said:


> Wonderful! I'm really getting into corn growing now. This is the Jerry Peterson organic blue corn. I will try planting some of my own saved seeds this year and see how it goes. The green variety I grow is the Oaxacan green corn. I don't remember the yellow dent corn variety. I would love to get my hands on some of the white corn they grow widely in Mexico. They have a large wide flat kernel and is used for most of their tortillas and for posole (hominy). Both are nixtamalized. I do also grind some of this into corn meal for making grits or polenta. But I do like unlocking the flavor and vitamins that nixtamalization provides. The process also destroys any toxins from mold in case your corn was not dried properly.
> 
> The other thing on my wish list is a proper metate. I simply cannot find one in the US to order. A metal hand grinder can only get the masa so fine but it really needs to be ground finer for a real proper tortilla.
> 
> View attachment 69071


@GreginND , I saw this one on Ebay that's pretty reasonable in price: SMALL MEXICAN PRE COLUMBIAN MAYA NATIVE STYLE METATE & MANO GRINDING STONE AZTEC | eBay


----------



## heatherd

sour_grapes said:


> Right, I imagine that a pressure cooker would be almost necessary at 7000'. I eat a fair number of beans, but I am often caught out by not having thought to start soaking them the night before. This should help.
> 
> The thing is, I have a perfectly good (ordinary) pressure cooker. I am not sure I see how having it be electric-powered with a timer helps much... Oh well, that went off to the basement, and its spot is now taken by the Instapot.


We use ours for pulled chicken and pork, rice, beans, and stews. The nice thing about the Instant Pot is that you can sear meats in it too.


----------



## mainshipfred

My first truly successful smoke, Ribeye roast. Forget what the potatoes are called but I think Paul may have posted one and it looked neat. The cauliflower was smoked in foil with butter, salt and pepper.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> My first truly successful smoke, Ribeye roast. Forget what the potatoes are called but I think Paul may have posted one and it looked neat. The cauliflower was smoked in foil with butter, salt and pepper. View attachment 69161



Dinner looks great!

They are referred to as Hasselback potatoes. The google machine tells me that they were named after a Swedish restaurant.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> My first truly successful smoke, Ribeye roast. Forget what the potatoes are called but I think Paul may have posted one and it looked neat. The cauliflower was smoked in foil with butter, salt and pepper. View attachment 69161




Looks outstanding, Fred! Did you get a new toy!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks outstanding, Fred! Did you get a new toy!



Yep, a Kamado Joe Big Joe. In the process of building the stand now


----------



## geek

For my bday yesterday


----------



## ibglowin

Happy Birthday Varis! 



geek said:


> For my bday yesterday
> 
> View attachment 69171
> View attachment 69171
> View attachment 69172
> View attachment 69173


----------



## GreginND

More on the Mexican kick - this time with home grown yellow corn masa.

You may have heard about the El Salvadorean dish called Pupusas. They are corn masa cakes stuffed with various things like chicharrones, chorizo or frijoles. But there are many variations of this stuffed masa cake found all over Mexico and they have various names depending on the shape and how they are made. These all derive from the prehispanic foods of the indigenous populations. Pupusas are generally round. I'm going to make some later this week using my green corn. But this past week I made these.

Tetelas - corn masa cakes stuffed with refried beans. These are made by pressing the masa into a tortilla, spreading a layer of the beans, and then folding it up into a triangle.

















Tlayocos - this is a variation of this dish but formed by patting the masa between your palms with the stuffing to make an oblong shape. I served these with freshly made green tomatillo and a red sauce.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> For my bday yesterday


So did you hit 45 yet?


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Yep, a Kamado Joe Big Joe. In the process of building the stand nowView attachment 69170



That's gorgeous! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> For my bday yesterday
> 
> View attachment 69171
> View attachment 69171
> View attachment 69172
> View attachment 69173




Hope your day was great, @geek! Was that a personal gift from Elon?


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> So did you hit 45 yet?



If you reverse the numbers, yep, you got it....lol


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Hope your day was great, @geek! Was that a personal gift from Elon?



My daughter...lol


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> If you reverse the numbers, yep, you got it....lol


I'm closer than you think. Don't you realize that once you hit 50 you start counting backwards by one every year!


----------



## cmason1957

ceeaton said:


> I'm closer than you think. Don't you realize that once you hit 50 you start counting backwards by one every year!



No, I don't think I like that 37 wasn't one of my better years. We need a better algorithm.


----------



## ceeaton

cmason1957 said:


> No, I don't think I like that 37 wasn't one of my better years. We need a better algorithm.


You work on that, I liked 42, I think, can't remember, getting too old...


----------



## wpt-me

I like the backwards count. That would make me 20 yrs old , YAHOO !!

Bill


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night, needed some warmth in the kitchen, so fired up the oven with the two stones in it. Made three, image of my "fat boy" anchovy pizza. Crust turned out really well for making this afternoon. Yum!


----------



## Rocky

Made a small batch of Italian comfort food today. This really goes great in the Fall weather with a good cheese, Italian bread and, of course, a good red wine. It is Broccoli Rabe, cannelloni beans and turkey sausage. Lots of protein and low fat and carbs.


----------



## GreginND

These are so hard to find in the US. I finally found someone on Etsy from Mexico who could ship me an authentic metate y mano. Now I can make proper tortillas!


----------



## Boatboy24

Forgot to post this the other night. Not too fancy, but chicken soup is always delicious when it's homemade.


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Forgot to post this the other night. Not too fancy, but chicken soup is always delicious when it's homemade.
> 
> View attachment 69252



You should try smoking a whole chicken, then boil the carcus to make stock and make the chicken soup out of that. Chicken salad or of the chicken is amazing, also.


----------



## sour_grapes

Peas with tarragon and butter; escarole with garlic, EVOO, and sherry; and shrimp scampi, after a fashion, with Gulf shrimp from @jamesngalveston's old company, garlic, red pepper, ho-made preserved lemons, white wine, lemon juice, Castelvetrano olives, parsley, Parmigiano-Reggiano, served over angel hair.


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> You should try smoking a whole chicken



I've never been able to make it through a whole chicken. I get semi-wasted and hacking by the time I get to the thighs.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> You should try smoking a whole chicken, then boil the carcus to make stock and make the chicken soup out of that. Chicken salad or of the chicken is amazing, also.



That's what started this whole batch of soup (although this one was done on the gas grill).


----------



## ceeaton

Soon to be dinner. A fellow church member has a husband and son that are really good hunters. I said I'd take a "little" venison burger (also known as Bambi burger) to make some sausages (also known as snausages). Guess I'm gonna be making a lot of sausage, the container weighed in at 15.6 lbs, I'm guessing 14.5 lbs of ground venison. 

I think I need some more casings ...


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> I've never been able to make it through a whole chicken. I get semi-wasted and hacking by the time I get to the thighs.



You gotta build up tolerance to that. You start with just a thigh and leg, then add a half chicken, then get up to a full one. It's just like winemaking, takes patience, but the result are worth it.


----------



## bstnh1

First try at peasant bread- easiest bread I ever made. Great for toast and sandwiches. Recipe from King Arthur Flour.


----------



## ibglowin

Your also gonna need about 15lbs of pork butt to mix in with it. Trust me on that. Not enough fat in the deer meat to make a decent sausage!





ceeaton said:


> Soon to be dinner. A fellow church member has a husband and son that are really good hunters. I said I'd take a "little" venison burger (also known as Bambi burger) to make some sausages (also known as snausages). Guess I'm gonna be making a lot of sausage, the container weighed in at 15.6 lbs, I'm guessing 14.5 lbs of ground venison.
> 
> I think I need some more casings ...
> 
> View attachment 69265


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Your also gonna need about 15lbs of pork butt to mix in with it. Trust me on that. Not enough fat in the deer meat to make a decent sausage!


I knew that, and this stuff looks really lean. Last batch I used really fatty bacon ends I can get (uncured). My younger brother said he loved it.

I've been known to use beef suet as well, just tough on the grinder.

Leaving work to go find me some casings and some fat. Wish me luck!


----------



## bstnh1

I've had Moose "sausage" in the past and it was dry and hard .... did not resemble what we typically call sausage. The consistency was more like a hard salami, summer sausage. Certainly nothing you could have cooked up for breakfast. The guy who made it warned me that it he didn't put in anywhere near the amount of fat it should have had.


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> Forgot to post this the other night. Not too fancy, but chicken soup is always delicious when it's homemade.
> 
> View attachment 69252


That looks like you took it off my table. Only mine was turkey soup.


----------



## ibglowin

Well tonights dinner was not supposed to be a "Once in a Lifetime" dinner by any means but it turned out PDG none the less. 

We always get Porto's Potato Balls when we go visit the kids out in Burbank. Basically Cuban Potato Balls. I tried but it was an epic failure on the potatoes for some reason. I was ready to dump 3lbs of sticky mashed potatoes when I said why not make "Cuban Shepard's Pie"?

Not sure if that is a thing or not but it turned out quite tasty for a failed first attempt. Picadillo layer, potato layer and Panko bread crumb layer on top. Baked in the oven @ 375 for 40mins until they were golden brown on top..........


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Well tonights dinner not not supposed to be a "Once in a Lifetime" dinner by any means but it turned out PDG none the less.
> 
> We always get Porto's Potato Balls when we go visit the kids out in Burbank. Basically Cuban Potato Balls. I tried but it was an epic failure on the potatoes for some reason. I was ready to dump 3lbs of sticky mashed potatoes when I said why not make "Cuban Shepard's Pie"?
> 
> Not sure if that is a thing or not but it turned out quite tasty for a failed first attempt. Picadillo layer, potato layer and Panko bread crumb layer on top. Baked in the oven @ 375 for 40mins until they were golden brown on top..........
> 
> View attachment 69290


Looks good to me!!!


----------



## ceeaton

A simple pulled pork sandwich with a little coleslaw. And maybe a beer or three.


----------



## geek

Hibachi


----------



## geek




----------



## Kraffty

Last night was steak night, NY in cast iron (too cold out to grill) with spinach and a knock off of Clearman's Cheese bread - A So. Cal. Restaurant
Favorite. Then bundled up and shot some pictures of the Geminids Meteor shower.


----------



## ceeaton

Haven't fully cooked these yet, but made a 5 lb batch of venison sausage, then smoked for a few hours on apple wood while listening to my Eagles try and blow a win. Had a sample of some of the sausage that didn't make it into casings, tasted pretty good.


----------



## sour_grapes

Seared Coho salmon (marinated in soy and lime, topped off with a tarragon compound butter); leftover spinach with garlic, EVOO, and lemon juice; roasted butternut squash with coriander; and roasted broccoli with a sauce of butter, EVOO, sauteed garlic, lemon juice, and chopped capers.


----------



## Bubba1

Sausage bread w/ broccoli rabe, fresh mozz & regianno


----------



## sour_grapes

Bubba1 said:


> Sausage bread w/ broccoli rabe, fresh mozz & regianno



That looks good enough to eat! Nice!


----------



## Boatboy24

Went to a local patio/BBQ store on Saturday to grab a gift card for Dad (he is getting a BGE and I figured he'll need some accessories). While there, I browsed through pretty much everything they had, which included a great supply of Dizzy Pig rubs (a local business). I grabbed some "Peruvian-ish" and "Mediterranean-ish" rub for myself. Gave the Peruvian a try tonight. It was excellent. Also served: black beans, rice and some zuke that was seasoned with smoked paprika, garlic and onion powders, cumin and some Goya Adobo rub. It was then sautéed and served. Grabbed a little lime and cilantro green sauce from Wegs during my weekly trip this afternoon.


----------



## Kraffty

Chicken Teriyaki last night with egg fried rice, wish I could figure out how NOT to make such a mess when I cook but yummmmmm anyway!


----------



## mainshipfred

Kraffty said:


> Chicken Teriyaki last night with egg fried rice, wish I could figure out how NOT to make such a mess when I cook but yummmmmm anyway!
> View attachment 69469


Looks really good, you wok!


----------



## GreginND

Taco night. These tortillas were made from a combination of yellow and green corn.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tuscan night. Polenta with cheeses; carrots braised in stock, Dijon mustard, lemon, and herbes de Provence; Lacinato (aka Tuscan) kale with onions and garlic, braised in ho-made stock; sauteed mushroom medley (including oyster mushrooms); and pork shoulder chop, braised in red wine and sherry, with tomatoes, garlic, and sage.


----------



## Boatboy24

Easy button.


----------



## Rob Kneeland

GreginND said:


> On the second day of tortilla heaven, I had a hankering for green enchiladas. The enchilada sauce started with tomatillos from the garden. I was glad to have thrown a bunch into the freezer this summer so I could make green sauce all winter. Some other green chilies (pasilla, Anaheim and jalapeño) were also added along with some onion and garlic.
> 
> View attachment 69065
> 
> 
> View attachment 69067
> 
> 
> The filing was made with a soy-based product from Butler Foods they call soy curls. These were hydrated and cooked with spices and some of the green sauce. The tortillas were softened with a quick heat up on a comal, dipped in the green sauce, and then rolled up with the filling. More sauce topped the dish along with some vegan cheese. To finish the dish, a cashew crema and cilantro adorned the enchiladas.
> 
> View attachment 69066
> 
> 
> View attachment 69068
> 
> 
> View attachment 69069


Just when I think I am a bona fide foodie, I read this and realize I have a LONG way to go!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Roasted oyster mushrooms (thyme); roasted broccoli with garlic/butter/lemon/capers and a bit of the spicy oil from the Calabrian peppers jar; seafood risotto made with ho-made seafood stock and Pecorino cheese; oil-braised fennel and onions with tarragon; halibut poached in seafood stock and white wine, then served in a reduction sauce of the poaching liquids, puree of simmered garlic and onions, tomato paste, white-wine vinegar, and anchovy paste.


----------



## Mcjeff

I used to travel frequently to Europe for work. I was missing some of my normal food over there so I made a pepper steak (steak au poivre) last weekend. Cooked in Brandy. 1st time I tried it at home and it turned out pretty good. I need to smash the peppercorns finer for the next time as it was a little too heavy on the pepper.


----------



## sour_grapes

Mcjeff said:


> I used to travel frequently to Europe for work. I was missing some of my normal food over there so I made a pepper steak (steak au poivre) last weekend. Cooked in Brandy. 1st time I tried it at home and it turned out pretty good. I need to smash the peppercorns finer for the next time as it was a little too heavy on the pepper. View attachment 69565



How do you smash 'em? I take 3-5 corns at a time, and place them under the flat of a chef's knife. Then I just put my weight on the knife to crush them.

And hello, fellow BlueStar owner!  Yours is cleaner than mine at the moment!


----------



## Mcjeff

sour_grapes said:


> How do you smash 'em? I take 3-5 corns at a time, and place them under the flat of a chef's knife. Then I just put my weight on the knife to crush them.
> 
> And hello, fellow BlueStar owner!  Yours is cleaner than mine at the moment!


I used a pestle, but on a flat surface. 
Yes on the BlueStar. It was already in our house we bought this year, but I’m definitely liking it. I feel like I need to up my game to do it justice.


----------



## sour_grapes

Mcjeff said:


> I used a pestle, but on a flat surface.
> Yes on the BlueStar. It was already in our house we bought this year, but I’m definitely liking it. I feel like I need to up my game to do it justice.



Do you know this trick: If you pull out one of the grates, a wok fits super nicely into the bowl. Makes about the best wok burner you can get out of a "normal" range. (But dedicated wok burners can have VERY high BTU/hr.)


----------



## Baxter and Nola

Previously smoked a rib roast and then made a beef stroganoff tonight with the leftover meat. 
fantastic!!
put over garlic noodles.


----------



## Mcjeff

sour_grapes said:


> Do you know this trick: If you pull out one of the grates, a wok fits super nicely into the bowl. Makes about the best wok burner you can get out of a "normal" range. (But dedicated wok burners can have VERY high BTU/hr.)


I actually did that for the first time the other day. I made and old recipe I had for drunken fish. Sole marinaded in vodka and cooked in wine with diced ginger, garlic and carrots.


----------



## ibglowin

Saturday night.......

Pizza night!

Trying to rollout the thinest sourdough crust I could.

One pepperoni, Italian sausage, jalapeño and red onion. 

One Hawaiian for all you PINEAPPLE lovers out there.......... LOL

Canadian bacon, Italian sausage, pineapple, green chile

Cooked these in the LG after doing some more online research about placement for Pizza. Turns out LG recommends putting bread/pizza almost on the top rack...... #5 out of 7 positions....... Absolutely crazy compared to most other ovens where lower is better. I have to say it did brown the bottom better than I have ever seen before now. Cooked on a pizza stone at 475F which of course was only 425 in reality so said my analog baking thermometer. Its still a CRAP oven but the pizza was pretty decent no thanks to the oven!


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> View attachment 69579



You really went all out, sourcing the styrofoam cup and plastic tray! It looks authentic!!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> You really went all out, sourcing the styrofoam cup and plastic tray! It looks authentic!!



Daughter bought sushi, that’s what you want me to admit?


----------



## Boatboy24

Boneless pork loin chops (and chicken) marinated (separately) in Soy Vey Island Teriyaki. Sesame Soba noodles and stir fried broccoli.


----------



## GreginND

So, I was made some blue corn masa to make tlacoyos. I have to say, the colors in the corn after nixtamalization and before grinding were just gorgeous. The final tlacoyos were served with a red sauce, shredded cabbage and a cilantro cashew crema.


----------



## geek




----------



## GreginND

Just a leftovers night. I turned the blue corn masa into tamale dough and mixed the beans with the red sauce for the filling. YUM! I really like this!


----------



## Boatboy24

Greg, I might just become a vegetarian if I could have you cooking for me.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 69707



Deets, please! I think we may be having the same thing, but I did not think to use a persillade (if that indeed is what it is). I may have to go back out to the store!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Deets, please! I think we may be having the same thing, but I did not think to use a persillade (if that indeed is what it is). I may have to go back out to the store!



Similar. I just call it a garlic/herb paste. Measures are approximate, all herbs fresh and finely chopped. 2TBS basil, 2 TBS oregano, 1.5TBS of rosemary, 1.5TBS thyme, 2TBS freshly ground black pepper, 1TBS Lawry's low sodium seasoned salt, 3/4TBS kosher salt, 3TBS EVOO and 2TBS of dijon mustard. There should have also been 1-2TBS of finely chopped fresh parsley in there, but oddly enough, there wasn't any to be had at Wegman's. It got about a 5 hour rest in the fridge with the paste on. In hindsight, I think I should've done overnight, but we'll see. I'm smoke/roasting over charcoal in my WSM with a target temp of 250. I don't want much smoke, but did add a small handful of spent medium French oak cubes. Will pull at an internal temp in the range of 125 and let it rest for 20 minutes or so, then sear to finish. I'm loosely following the recipe below, but going for a low/slow approach instead. Oh yeah, and this is not a Prime Rib - just a regular old rib roast.









Prime Rib - Herb Crusted - The Virtual Weber Bullet


Herb-crusted USDA Prime standing rib roast, smoked with apple and cherry wood on the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker. Adapted from a Weber newsletter recipe.




www.virtualweberbullet.com


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

89.9 degrees IT on my Thermapen. An hour and 40 minutes in.


----------



## ceeaton

Got caught up at work (also an unexpected trip back home to pick up my youngest daughter from school, then head back to work (1:10 round trip) didn't help matters), but did get some ribs on the grill. Ran a bit hot but wrapped early. I think they tasted like bacon, so good in my book! Used some pecan wood for flavoring.


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, a few final pics. Turned out really well. My kids, who don't normally touch steak, went in for seconds. Did a little spaghetti tossed with EVOO, black pepper and parmesan, and some roasted broccoli. 














And since the kids won't be able to do this with their cousins on this COVID Christmas, they decided to do it on their own tonight:


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Oh yeah, and this is not a Prime Rib - just a regular old rib roast.



Actually, yeah, mine is just a rib roast, too. Like many, I get lazy and conflate the two.

Thanks for the deets. Sounds really, really good. Mine will be for the 25th, so maybe I should get the seasonings on there tomorrow!


----------



## bstnh1

A little extra for Christmas morning! Well-spiced pork pie.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

We ordered in a 'traditional' Christmas Eve meal of sushi, charcuterie, and cupcakes  had some Taylor fladgate port among with it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Feast of the 7 chickens (Parm).


----------



## bstnh1

Waiting on the sidelines, ready to go ........


----------



## bstnh1

Served at 128° with stovetop roasted carrot, baked tater and salad w/ blue cheese dressing.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sous Vide Beef Tenderloin with Port Wine and Garlic


Sous vide beef tenderloin with Port, garlic, and thyme! Fool-proof recipe—I'll never feel anxious cooking beef tenderloin again. Serve for Christmas dinner or a special holiday meal.




www.simplyrecipes.com


----------



## Snafflebit

Breaking Down a Whole Turkey
Pan Roasted Turkey Breast Recipe
How to Make Turkey Gravy | Professional Chef. Proper Technique.

Costco had Distel heirloom turkeys for 30% off, so I broke down a turkey according to these YouTube videos. OH YUM.
I have never dry brined meat. This was delicious

We turned the leg quarters into ham with a pink curing salt brine and a quick smoke. People literally thought it was pork.


----------



## Boatboy24

Yeah, definitely doing this one again.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Sous Vide Beef Tenderloin with Port Wine and Garlic
> 
> 
> Sous vide beef tenderloin with Port, garlic, and thyme! Fool-proof recipe—I'll never feel anxious cooking beef tenderloin again. Serve for Christmas dinner or a special holiday meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.simplyrecipes.com



Looks really delicious. Being relatively new to cooking I think I'll get a little more practice before trying such an expensive cut of meat. I do have to get a sous vide though.


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> Yeah, definitely doing this one again.
> View attachment 69790
> View attachment 69791


Man, that looks delicious!!! What sous vide device do you have? Do you recommend it??


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> Man, that looks delicious!!! What sous vide device do you have? Do you recommend it??



I have one of the original Anova units. Works great.


----------



## ibglowin

Decisions decisions.........

Got one of these for Xmas!


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> I have one of the original Anova units. Works great.


Thanks! I think it's time for me to look into one of those. Everything looks so good cooked that way.


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> Thanks! I think it's time for me to look into one of those. Everything looks so good cooked that way.



They are on sale now.


----------



## sour_grapes

This was Christmas dinner, so a day late:

Roasted artichokes (lemon, EVOO); sweet potatoes and butter; roasted lima beans with garlic, manzanilla olives, and thyme; a rib roast, which I marinated overnight in a persillade (EVOO, garlic, parsley, thyme) with slivers of garlic embedded in the roast. I did a reverse sear on this, cooking for a few hours at ~225F. I pulled it at ~120F internal temperature, and let it sit for an hour or so. After cooking the rest of the meal, I then cranked the oven up to 550F, and seared it for 10 minutes. Truth be told, the slices I cut off for our dinner was a _little_ underdone, closer to rare than to medium rare. The funny thing is that the rest of the roast turned out essentially perfect. I guess I should have let the seared roast rest _yet again._ Oh well, it was still PDG.

Washed down with a cheap Amarone from WTSO. No one complained.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> ...Truth be told, the slices I cut off for our dinner was a _little_ underdone, closer to rare than to medium rare....
> 
> Washed down with a cheap Amarone from WTSO. No one complained.View attachment 69806
> View attachment 69807
> View attachment 69808




Interesting you mention that. I've seen similar comments on The Virtual Weber Bullet and that was my feeling on my two roasts this week as well. Yesterday was only the 2nd time I'd gone Sous Vide with a tenderloin roast and Wed was the first time I ever did a rib roast (that wasn't Sous Vide, but was done low-n-slow with a sear to finish). Normally, when going SV with steaks, I hold at 131F, then sear. I think with a full roast, a few extra degrees might be needed. I'll experiment at some point - maybe in the next few days if I can find a good deal.

I saw another Juliet Amarone on WTSO today (didn't catch the year), but didn't get there in time to buy.


----------



## bstnh1

sour_grapes said:


> This was Christmas dinner, so a day late:
> 
> Roasted artichokes (lemon, EVOO); sweet potatoes and butter; roasted lima beans with garlic, manzanilla olives, and thyme; a rib roast, which I marinated overnight in a persillade (EVOO, garlic, parsley, thyme) with slivers of garlic embedded in the roast. I did a reverse sear on this, cooking for a few hours at ~225F. I pulled it at ~120F internal temperature, and let it sit for an hour or so. After cooking the rest of the meal, I then cranked the oven up to 550F, and seared it for 10 minutes. Truth be told, the slices I cut off for our dinner was a _little_ underdone, closer to rare than to medium rare. The funny thing is that the rest of the roast turned out essentially perfect. I guess I should have let the seared roast rest _yet again._ Oh well, it was still PDG.
> 
> Washed down with a cheap Amarone from WTSO. No one complained.View attachment 69806
> View attachment 69807
> View attachment 69808


That's the same reverse sear method and temps I used this year and in the past except when I pull it at 120 or 122, I only let it rest for about 25 minutes while the oven gets up to 500. During that rest it climb to 128 or 129. Still rare to med rare, but not as rare as what you had. I only sear it 5 or 6 minutes, but have never checked the temp after the sear.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Interesting you mention that. I've seen similar comments on The Virtual Weber Bullet and that was my feeling on my two roasts this week as well. Yesterday was only the 2nd time I'd gone Sous Vide with a tenderloin roast and Wed was the first time I ever did a rib roast (that wasn't Sous Vide, but was done low-n-slow with a sear to finish). Normally, when going SV with steaks, I hold at 131F, then sear. I think with a full roast, a few extra degrees might be needed. I'll experiment at some point - maybe in the next few days if I can find a good deal.
> 
> I saw another Juliet Amarone on WTSO today (didn't catch the year), but didn't get there in time to buy.





bstnh1 said:


> That's the same reverse sear method and temps I used this year and in the past except when I pull it at 120 or 122, I only let it rest for about 25 minutes while the oven gets up to 500. During that rest it climb to 128 or 129. Still rare to med rare, but not as rare as what you had. I only sear it 5 or 6 minutes, but have never checked the temp after the sear.



Umm, well, this is somewhat awkward, but pulling the roast early followed by an extended resting time (more like 1:30) was due to some conflicting, uhhh, conjugal duties whose timing I had to work around! 

I repeat: no one complained!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

MMM, all this beef looking good.
I have some brisket in brine right now, will stick it on the smoker first thing in the morning. Won't be a super long smoke, 12 hours maybe.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Umm, well, this is somewhat awkward, but pulling the roast early followed by an extended resting time (more like 1:30) was due to some conflicting, uhhh, conjugal duties whose timing I had to work around!
> 
> I repeat: no one complained!



Well, thanks for clearing that up! I'm glad I wasn't there for dinner.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, thanks for clearing that up! I'm glad I wasn't there for dinner.



Why not? Too rare for you?


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight's offering was Shrimp Diane, mostly from Paul Prudhomme. I used half Oyster 'shrooms, and half 'bellas, along with thyme, cayenne, oregano, basil, ho-made shrimp stock, cream, butter, garlic, onions, parsley, etc., and served over Angel Hair. Also leftover roasted artichoke, and sauteed/braised escarole with garlic, EVOO, and sherry. Pretty tasty. Washed down with a ho-made Chardonnay.


----------



## Rocky

Washed down with a cheap Amarone from WTSO. No one complained.View attachment 69806View attachment 69807View attachment 69808 

Was that a 2012 DOCG? Could not have been too bad!


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Was that a 2012 DOCG? Could not have been too bad!



Yes, yes it was a 2012 DOCG.

It was quite nice. I think it had a _touch _of volatile acidity. More like a layer of complexity than a flaw, but a little off. Again, no one complained! 

Edit: It warranted a collective "meh"-to-decent from the Cellar Tracker folks: CellarTracker


----------



## Boatboy24

Made use of the bones from the rib roast and did some beef-vegetable soup. Turned out pretty well. Was wishing I had some homemade bread though.


----------



## ibglowin

If only you knew how to make some........


----------



## ibglowin

Saturday nights post Xmas dinner. Detroit Pizza using my sourdough pizza crust recipe. Pepperoni, sweet Italian sausage, red onion, green olives (all below the cheese layer). Baked off at 450F in the Wolf oven. Very good chew on the crust. Not too thick either. Paired very well with a 2015 Ego Bodegas Jumilla Goru 18 M (Monastrell & Cabernet Sauvignon)


----------



## Boatboy24

Nevermind...


----------



## ibglowin

No, the pan I use for this will fit into the WOLF counter top oven nicely. 




Boatboy24 said:


> Nevermind...


----------



## sour_grapes

Occasionally, but rarely, have I wanted a 6-burner range. Even rarer is when I desire that when the main course is leftovers, and half the dishes were roasted AND I used the Instapot. But, it's 2020, so here we are!

Roasted carrots (marjoram); pinto beans (garlic, cilantro, chipotle); roasted romanesco broccoli (preserved lemons, capers, garlic, butter); green beans (tarragon, butter); leftover beef from the rib roast, seared over super high heat, served with sauteed mushrooms (oyster & portobello, with garlic, thyme, and onions) and a classic demi-glace sauce that I made from scratch, but a long time ago, from the freezer.


----------



## ibglowin

Had a hankering for Rib Eye after seeing all the Roast Beast from previous days. This was the last of a whole standing rib roast I snagged last year and broke down at home and vac sealed. Cooked on the Weber Kettle at ~300F for an hour over charcoal and pecan. Pulled @ 128F and brought inside to rest tented. Served with a baked (smoked) potato and a salad on the side. "Washed it down" with a little ol' Red Mountain Cab blend from 2010............


----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> Had a hankering for Rib Eye after seeing all the Roast Beast from previous days. This was the last of a whole standing rib roast I snagged last year and broke down at home and vac sealed. Cooked on the Weber Kettle at ~300F for an hour over charcoal and pecan. Pulled @ 128F and brought inside to rest tented. Served with a baked (smoked) potato and a salad on the side. "Washed it down" with a little ol' Red Mountain Cab blend from 2010............
> 
> View attachment 69841
> 
> 
> View attachment 69842
> 
> 
> View attachment 69843
> 
> 
> View attachment 69844


Great marbling. I bet it was delicious. BTW, love the name on the wine, "Force Majeure."


----------



## GreginND

So, as if I didn't have enough to do . . . I jumped off the deep end.

The Pot Thickens


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> So, as if I didn't have enough to do . . . I jumped off the deep end.
> 
> The Pot Thickens



Very nice!


----------



## sour_grapes

GreginND said:


> So, as if I didn't have enough to do . . . I jumped off the deep end.
> 
> The Pot Thickens



Nice!

Hey! I recognize some of those pictures in the teaser!


----------



## sour_grapes

King salmon, sauced/marinated with garlic, lemon, EVOO, Dijon, and parsley, then roasted at 450 for ~20 minutes; broccoli rabe, sauteed with garlic and EVOO, with some spicy oil from the Calabrian peppers jar; seafood risotto with ho-made shrimp stock, pecorino, and truffle oil; and roasted mukimame (i.e., edamame) with olives, garlic, lemon, EVOO, and marjoram.


----------



## Venatorscribe

ibglowin said:


> Saturday nights post Xmas dinner. Detroit Pizza using my sourdough pizza crust recipe. Pepperoni, sweet Italian sausage, red onion, green olives (all below the cheese layer). Baked off at 450F in the Wolf oven. Very good chew on the crust. Not too thick either. Paired very well with a 2015 Ego Bodegas Jumilla Goru 18 M (Monastrell & Cabernet Sauvignon)
> 
> View attachment 69831
> 
> 
> View attachment 69832
> 
> 
> View attachment 69833


The pizza base looks great and the wine sounds stunning


----------



## Mcjeff

Christmas Ham. Lots of leftovers. Already make sandwiches and bean soup. Today my wife suggested pizza. One with ham and onion, the other with ham, onion and banana peppers. Paired with a WineExpert Forza - disappeared quickly


----------



## Boatboy24

Two of the four pies we did tonight. Pita crust again, and the San Marzano sauce. Super easy and super delicious.


----------



## sour_grapes

Mcjeff said:


> One with ham and onion, the other with ham, onion and banana peppers.



I was very relieved to see the word "peppers" following "banana."


----------



## ceeaton

The girls in the family wanted a thinner crusted pizza tonight (Friday pizza night moved up to Thursday) so I had a small piece of dough left for me. Onion, anchovy and jalapeno pizza, yum!


----------



## ibglowin

Some new, some leftovers for tonight. Brought out the Ginormous Standing Rib roast from Sunday and made some Herb and Butter Smashed Taters to go with it along with some Broccolini. Added some Blu-cheese at the end as well as some left over sautéed shrooms.....

Nad a bad send off to 2020 I must say!


----------



## Boatboy24

New year, schmoo year. We said 'screw it' and just had appetizers tonight. Obviously, the sushi was not homemade. Mozz sticks were not either, though the sauce was. Steamed shrimp with ho-made cocktail sauce and from scratch cocktail meatballs and sauce (no grape jelly).


----------



## bstnh1

Have to use your imagination on this one - forget to take pictures! Shrimp cocktail and a salad for starters. Pan seared a couple of filet mignons my son got us for Christmas using Alton Brown's pan-seared ribeye recipe, baked tater and steamed broccoli. Steak came out somewhere between raw and rare - a little too close to mooing, but we managed to wolf them down pretty fast.


----------



## Boatboy24

We also did a sundae bar. Peanuts, Heath bar bits, banana, cherry, ho-made caramel that my made (it was amazing).


----------



## sour_grapes

Dungeness crab meat (from back in Oct., but frozen for just such an occasion) on angel hair pasta with lots of garlic, butter, some 'shrooms, tarragon, lemon, white wine, parsley, and grated sharp provolone. Spinach sauteed wtih garlic and EVOO. And roasted baby artichokes topped with Parmigiano-Reggiano and truffle oil. Washed down with a Chateau Ste. Michele WA Chard.


----------



## geek

Happy 2021 everyone, wishing you health and happiness


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken tortilla soup from the InstantPot.


----------



## ibglowin

Instant Pot on a day off no less!



Boatboy24 said:


> Chicken tortilla soup from the InstantPot.
> 
> View attachment 69998


----------



## JohnT

Hope everybody was well fed this holiday season...

Here is a summary of what I made..

Christmas eve was just NY strip steak, baked potatoes, string beans, and sauteed mushrooms.

For Christmas it was roasted stuffed turkey, mash, brazed carrots, gravy, string bean casserole, cranberry sauce, and rolls.

For New Year's eve, we hosted dinner for 12 people on our street (calm down, we were all just tested). This was an all out effort. I am thankful that some of the neighbors were willing to bring some of the dishes. Throughout the evening, we sipped wines from the Russian River valley as well as several bottles from my library.

For dessert and after the meal, I opened a bottle of my 2008 port (has won multiple gold medals) that I have been saving. 

*hors d'oeuvres -* 
cheese platter, 
huge shrimp cocktail (neighbor provided), 
hot goat cheese / fruit pouches (neighbor provided)

*Soup*
Home made cream of mushroom soup

*Salad*
Mixed greens in a balsamic vinaigrette with pickled beats, candied walnuts, and a warm panko encrusted goat cheese pillow.

*Entree*
Prime rib au jus with (optional) horse radish cream sauce
Yorkshire pudding 
Roasted tomatoes gratin
Roasted brussel sprouts 
Hasselback Potatoes (Neighbor Provided) 
Prosciutto wrapped Asparagus (Neighbor Provided) 
Sauteed portabella mushrooms 

*Dessert*
Home Made chocolate mousse topped with hard chocolate ganache 


For New Year's day I made Roast Ham, Mashed potatoes, Roasted Brats, and Hungarian cabbage salad.


My wife took pics. When she gets them to me I will post them.


----------



## Kraffty

so I followed Ina Gartens recipe for the shrimp bisque and have to say it's really good. Only a couple of very slight mods, pulled half the shrimp, rough chopped and added back in at the end instead of pureeing all. Her stock recipe was also over peppered so I skipped the pepper in the bisque recipe and it was about perfect. Good enough that I'd make it again and maybe substitute lobster. Oh and, probably the best sourdough so far, soft, airy inside and really crispy but not too thick of a crust outside.


----------



## Boatboy24

What's the Sharpie for?

What did you pair with? I'd be with you, going with a white.


----------



## GreginND

This amazing Cajun sauce piquant on top of spaghetti squash was one of the most flavorful things I've made in a while.


----------



## Kraffty

@Boatboy24 not sure, a white blend a neighbor made, pretty yummy. Tonight’s dinner was a couple short ribs braised in mushroom, Cabernet and onions served in rice.


----------



## GreginND

Stone ground masa from a mix of green and yellow corn. First night was fresh made tacos. The second night I used leftover tortillas to make crispy taquitos with beans and vegan cheese. So delicious.


----------



## sour_grapes

Fried rice with onions, edamame, carrots, garlic, ginger, soy sauce, etc. Served with sauteed sriracha/lime shrimp, and blackened/braised baby bok choy.


----------



## bstnh1

Tried a pork butt in the oven instead of the smoker for the first time earlier this week. It was seared heavily on all sides in a cast iron dutch oven and then in the oven at 275°. It was a 4 lb. butt and it was done in just under 3 hours! RECIPE HERE Served it up with some Eastern NC BBQ sauce. Didn't have the smokey taste you get from a long smoke, but the charred meat gave it s nice taste.


----------



## bstnh1

Baked Cod, Green Beans and boxed Mac & Cheese.


----------



## Kraffty

Dinner tonight was Panko/parm crusted halibut with salad and a fresh sourdough loaf. First somewhat affordable Halibut we've seen in a very long time, frozen fillets 2, 12 oz total, $9.98. Need to go back a buy a few more bags.


----------



## Mcjeff

Garlic shrimp with Parmesan. Another dish similar to a dish I enjoy from Europe. Very tasty.


----------



## Yooper🍷

We just finished the last of a 19 lb Turkey- really good with all the fixings last night. Needed something Red after that. So made a Baked Penne w/portobellos, sweet Italian Sausage And home made marinara. Washed it down with a 2015 Brunello from Italy. I’m a happy man.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mcjeff said:


> Garlic shrimp with Parmesan. Another dish similar to a dish I enjoy from Europe. Very tasty. View attachment 70162
> View attachment 70163




Recipe?


----------



## Mcjeff

Boatboy24 said:


> Recipe?


From Cajun-Creole Cooking by Terry Thompson. I just put it in a large dish and then serve over rice. Real Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese makes a difference. I found it is similar to a dish from a couple of Portuguese restaurants that I used to frequent, although their version used even more garlic and omitted the cheese.


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night.........

Italian night!

Ho-made baguette [Y]
Ho-made pesto [Y]

Fresh mutz, pesto, tomato, leaf lettuce on sourdough baguette........


----------



## Boatboy24

Steak and Chimichurri? What's not to like?


----------



## sour_grapes

Cafe Zuni chicken; roasted delicata squash; green beans with tarragon; roasted cauliflower with garlic and fennel. Not bad!


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

Mmmm...breakfast burrito...


----------



## ibglowin

I see you and raise you a Carne Adovada BB!






Boatboy24 said:


> Mmmm...breakfast burrito...


----------



## CTDrew

Detroit style pizza in a Michigan made steel pan. As a New Englander not accustomed to this type of pie, it was a new experience, but definitely a lot of fun to make and eat. We’re adding it to the rotation now!


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good! Love this type of pie as well. I snagged a LloydsPan a few months back just for this purpose. We rotate between this and a thin crust pie depending on what we feel like.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FY5PHIK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1






CTDrew said:


> Detroit style pizza in a Michigan made steel pan. As a New Englander not accustomed to this type of pie, it was a new experience, but definitely a lot of fun to make and eat. We’re adding it to the rotation now!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

_Sous vide_ lamb shank (159ºF for ~48 hours) with rosemary and garlic, served with a mushroom/garlic/thyme reduction sauce of red wine and lamb drippings from the _sous vide_ bag. Browned then braised Brussels sprouts. Baked 'taters. Fennel and onions, sauteed then braised.

It was all pretty good, but I had planned to have dinner on the table at 6. My wife was on a work phone call that didn't end until 7:30, so I was a little frustrated that the dishes were not served in "optimum condition." Still better than a sharp stick in the eye, however.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

My wife went all fancy today and made me and the kids a multi course meal.
Had some of my 2018 Merlot and 2017 Muscat with it.


----------



## NoQuarter

Temperature down to freezing last night, cool and windy today.
A big pot of chili is going to hit the spot. Got the family all out to get all gardens prepped ,trees and vines pruned 
and a whole lot of seed starting to do today


----------



## geek

Last night


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

I didn't know Costco sold that!


----------



## sour_grapes

GreenEnvy22 said:


> My wife went all fancy today and made me and the kids a multi course meal.
> Had some of my 2018 Merlot and 2017 Muscat with it.



I already "liked" this post, but I have to comment. It looks amazing! Just ridiculously, over-the-top, impressive. I bet it was delish!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I didn't know Costco sold that!



Nope, Portuguese restaurant, was very good!


----------



## GreginND

I made these delicious spinach tortillas from scratch and used them to make a spicy Buffalo Chik'un wrap. Yum!


----------



## geek

Some left over steak I had in the fridge plus ALL organic cauliflower bites from Costco....yeah I’m trying to go all organic but the real organic stuff with no artificial flavors ingredients, except for the meat this time


----------



## ibglowin

Its 30 degrees and snowing lightly but I got the Weber fired up and a small TT going to town. Just about ready to pull and tent.......


----------



## GreenEnvy22

sour_grapes said:


> I already "liked" this post, but I have to comment. It looks amazing! Just ridiculously, over-the-top, impressive. I bet it was delish!



Yep it was delish.
I'll relay your comments.

Today was my turn. I found pork shoulder and pork leg on sale yesterday for $1.19/lb, so got about 40 lbs.
I made about 25lbs of Sicilian sausage. 3/4 of it was mild, and 1/4 was hot. I used my dried ghost/reaper/scorpion ground peppers. Recipe calls for wine so used some of my Merlot.
Also made another 10lbs or so of breakfast sausage patties.

The rest was bone and skin. 
Used the bones and made a big pot of pork broth. Tomorrow my wife and I will make some dumplings to add to it.

Usually I'd clean the skin and fry it for pork rinds, but I still have a bunch in the freezer from 6 months ago I haven't used yet, so I'll probably toss it.


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds fantastic but you know the rules by now!






GreenEnvy22 said:


> Today was my turn. I found pork shoulder and pork leg on sale yesterday for $1.19/lb, so got about 40 lbs.
> I made about 25lbs of Sicilian sausage. 3/4 of it was mild, and 1/4 was hot. I used my dried ghost/reaper/scorpion ground peppers. Recipe calls for wine so used some of my Merlot.
> Also made another 10lbs or so of breakfast sausage patties.
> 
> The rest was bone and skin.
> Used the bones and made a big pot of pork broth. Tomorrow my wife and I will make some dumplings to add to it.
> 
> Usually I'd clean the skin and fry it for pork rinds, but I still have a bunch in the freezer from 6 months ago I haven't used yet, so I'll probably toss it.


----------



## ibglowin

Did not suck! I admit to adding sautéed shrooms to the Bistek post photo op........


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Some left over steak I had in the fridge plus ALL organic cauliflower bites from Costco....yeah I’m trying to go all organic but the real organic stuff with no artificial flavors ingredients, except for the meat this time
> 
> View attachment 70322



I'm going to have to look for those cauliflower bites next time I make a Costco run.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

ibglowin said:


> Sounds fantastic but you know the rules by now!
> 
> View attachment 70327



Blah fine, I went and got stuff back out of the freezer 
6 trays of sausages like this:




A bag of breakfast patties (I just filled some baking sheets and baked, then cut up with pizza roller. Kids love these in a wrap or on a bagel with eggs/cheese:



Soup stock:




My noble grinder:


----------



## Darrell Hawley

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Yep it was delish.
> I'll relay your comments.
> 
> Today was my turn. I found pork shoulder and pork leg on sale yesterday for $1.19/lb, so got about 40 lbs.
> I made about 25lbs of Sicilian sausage. 3/4 of it was mild, and 1/4 was hot. I used my dried ghost/reaper/scorpion ground peppers. Recipe calls for wine so used some of my Merlot.
> Also made another 10lbs or so of breakfast sausage patties.
> 
> The rest was bone and skin.
> Used the bones and made a big pot of pork broth. Tomorrow my wife and I will make some dumplings to add to it.
> 
> Usually I'd clean the skin and fry it for pork rinds, but I still have a bunch in the freezer from 6 months ago I haven't used yet, so I'll probably toss it.


Could you give us your recipe for the Sicilian sausage ? I would like to try it in a couple of weeks. Thanks


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Home-made Sicilian Pork Sausage with Fennel


Home-made Sicilian Pork Sausage with Fennel - a tutorial on how to make your own Sicilian Pork Sausage with Fennel at home!




www.manusmenu.com





I've been trying to recreate the sausages my Opa made when we were kids, these are the closest that I have found.
They're not quite exact, but I will try doing some tweaks to them. It's getting hard to remember what the ones he made tasted like, he's been gone for almost 20 years.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm going to have to look for those cauliflower bites next time I make a Costco run.



They're very good.


----------



## ceeaton

Not dinner but lunch! My boss is finally back on the job, so it was in and out of work onsite after two hours. Hit the local Giant for some milk, which for some reason was incredibly scarce, and found some lamb ribs on sale for about 1/3 the normal price. Couldn't resist, plus I haven't had a good lunch in about 3 weeks (sandwiches and salads just won't do).

Marinated in some EVOO, rosemary and garlic for a couple of hours. Did overcook a bit while I was tending to a needy person at work, but pulled at about 135*F and I'm sure went higher before serving. Very juicy and delicious, served with some sauteed kale (w/salami for fat) and a Rolling Rock pale pilsner. Yum!


----------



## geek

Some left over salmon and organic cauliflower bites.


----------



## geek

Veggies, organic quinoa and brown rice with garlic (Costco bought), plus turkey meat ball


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

No pics, but BLT's with ho-made bacon on 27 grain and seed bread. 

Bought an eye of round at Wegman's today. Gonna do a double sear, 24 hour sous vide on it later this week.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> No pics, but BLT's with ho-made bacon on 27 grain and seed bread.
> 
> Bought an eye of round at Wegman's today. Gonna do a double sear, 24 hour sous vide on it later this week.


Name those grains or it didn't happen, LOL.


----------



## sour_grapes

Birria, served on rice and topped with cheddar, cilantro, and a shot of hot sauce. Carrots braised in sherry, lemon juice, and beef stock. And browned then braised Brussels sprouts.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks good what what your choice for protein? Want to try making that some day.



sour_grapes said:


> Birria, served on rice and topped with cheddar, cilantro,


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Looks good what what your choice for protein? Want to try making that some day.



As much as I would have loved for it to be goat or lamb, it was beef (chuck).


----------



## GreginND

I made a Moroccan-inspired pasta with roasted butternut squash for the sauce. It was delicious! cumin, cinnamon, coriander, ginger, yumminess.


----------



## Boatboy24

Trainwreck (AKA: clean out the fridge). The pasta/shrimp from the other night, along with some leftover strip steak, the last of a jar of kalamata olives and some old pizza toppings (pepperoni and sausage). Sautéed in some EVOO and topped with the last of some parmesan and 'fresh' parsley. Should probably pop a Lipitor after this meal, but it was pretty good. Washed down with a Columbia Crest Grand Estates 2017 Cab.


----------



## ibglowin

That is definitely a "once in a lifetime" dinner!



Boatboy24 said:


> Trainwreck (AKA: clean out the fridge).........


----------



## ibglowin

Creamy Skillet Pesto Chicken!


----------



## ceeaton

Lunch was grilled fish tacos (no picture, really didn't happen). Went to move some laundry around that I put in early this morning before leaving for work, smelled and spied some hanging snausages. Couldn't resist. Took down a double link and cooked half up on the coals left from cooking the fish. 

Flavor and color has really intensified the last few days. From my research on the internet, where everything is 100% true, I have between 18 hours and 10 days to live before I succumb to the poisons the bacterial action has produced in the sausage I ate (almost said "in my hanging sausage" but thought better of it). 

Yum!


----------



## Bubba1

Nice day yesterday in NY so fired up the pizza oven


----------



## Boatboy24

Bubba1 said:


> Nice day yesterday in NY so fired up the pizza ovenView attachment 70493



Those look insanely good! What kind of oven do you have?


----------



## ibglowin

__





What's for Dinner?


Pics of the wood fired pizza oven! Fig, arugala prosciutto pizza done in my wood fired pizza oven.




www.winemakingtalk.com







Boatboy24 said:


> Those look insanely good! What kind of oven do you have?


----------



## sour_grapes

Baked lima beans with olives, EVOO, and marjoram; seafood risotto with ho-made seafood stock and parmigiano-reggiano/pecorino; sauteed onions, garlic, and mustard greens, then braised in ho-made chx stock; and spicy butter-poached shrimp with garlic, Calabrian peppers, green onions, and cilantro. Washed down with a ho-made (kit) Chard.

Here is one detail about the shrimp you may find interesting. We usually broil, sautee, or grill shrimp. (Hmmm, starting to sound like Forrest Gump's friend Bubba!) So, butter-poaching is somewhat novel for us. I carefully cooked them to about 125ºF, i.e., just more than the minimum recommended 120ºF. We didn't love the texture! Just not used to it, I think. (Remember, we are those nearly-dangerously-undercooked-fish lovers.) So, I scraped them back off the plate, poach to 140ºF, and serve dinner again. That's more like it! The pix below are the 125ºF version.


----------



## geek

Paul, where do you buy your EVOO.
Costco has probably the best ones and their Kirkland EVOO organic cold pressed is on sale now for like $10 doe the jug.
The cold pressed and organic is supposed to be the real deal.


----------



## geek

From last night at an Italian restaurant.


----------



## bstnh1

From all I've read, California is the top rated olive oil. I've used it for a few years and have no complaints.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Paul, where do you buy your EVOO.
> Costco has probably the best ones and their Kirkland EVOO organic cold pressed is on sale now for like $10 doe the jug.
> The cold pressed and organic is supposed to be the real deal.



Funny you should ask. I generally use a brand from Sicily called Partanna. I formerly could get it from both my local large grocery store (a subsidiary of Kroger's), and, of course, at my local mom-and-pop Italian grocer. However, I am avoiding my Italian grocer (due to its close confines), and my Kroger has culled its offerings. So, out of convenience rather than choice, I am using Colvita.The 5 Best Extra Virgin Olive OilsPartann


----------



## Boatboy24

This is tomorrow's dinner, but I decided to try a sous vide eye of round. Liberally seasoned with S&P, garlic powder, onion powder, dried parsley and thyme. Then, I gave it a sear and deglazed the pan with some Syrah and added pepper, brown sugar and some thyme. Reduced that down pretty good, bagged up the EoR with the sauce and threw it in the hot tub at 132 degrees. I'll take it out tomorrow for dinner, sear again and make a pan sauce with the drippings.


----------



## ibglowin

This stuff is excellent. 






geek said:


> Paul, where do you buy your EVOO.
> Costco has probably the best ones and their Kirkland EVOO organic cold pressed is on sale now for like $10 doe the jug.
> The cold pressed and organic is supposed to be the real deal.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> This stuff is excellent.
> 
> View attachment 70538



Mike that’s exactly the one I was referring to, I bought one and is good stuff, and cold pressed is the best, plus is organic


----------



## geek

Some chicken plus organic brown rice with quinoa. Topped with EVOO from Mike’s picture above


----------



## Boatboy24

Teriyaki night with fried rice:


----------



## sour_grapes

I happened to have everything I needed for this recipe from Marcella Hazen (see last picture for recipe). So we enjoyed shrimp in a cream/white wine sauce with garlic, EVOO, and tomato paste; green beans with tarragon; and leftover mustard greens with onions and garlic.


----------



## Rocky

I use only this type:



It is not the "organic" label but it is produced in Italy using only Italian grown olives, which are my preference. I pay particular attention to the country of origin of the olives and I avoid any oil that lists countries like Tunisia, Portugal, Spain, Greece, etc. It costs a little more than the "organic" bottle but for me it is worth it.


----------



## bstnh1

Here's a link to Consumer Reports ranking of olive oils:
https://advocacy.consumerreports.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/CR_OLIVEOIL_092K4-1-1.pdf

And here's a link to the North American Olive Oil list of certified olive oils:

NAOOA Certified Quality Seal Program


----------



## geek

Here's the one I bought at Costco:



https://www.costco.com/kirkland-signature-organic-extra-virgin-olive-oil,-2-l.product.100334841.html


----------



## geek

My son preparing his 2-day serving. He’s really learning how to cook now that his mom is away and wants to save money.


----------



## Boatboy24

Follow up on my 24hr sous vide eye of round. It was really good - the non steak lovers said it was great. For me, a little dry - could've used some more moisture. But it was incredibly tender and tasty. Served with a Caesar salad and the rice recipe I'll link to below. I didn't follow the recipe exactly - avoided the 'condensed' soup mixes. Instead, I put 32oz of beef stock on the stove and reduced it to 20oz. Separately, I made some caramelized onions. Put those in the pan with the rice and butter and to make up for not using the condensed junk, added some salt and pepper. I think I'll work on the time/temp with this recipe to get a more moist end product, but can't complain with today's results. 































Stick of Butter Baked Rice


This rice always steals the show.




12tomatoes.com


----------



## bstnh1

40 degree day here yesterday, so fired up the grill for some drums for dinner and snacks.


----------



## bstnh1

Last Thursday's dinner:


----------



## ibglowin

Recent article on Top Rated EVOO's



https://nymag.com/strategist/article/best-olive-oils-according-to-chefs.html


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Recent article on Top Rated EVOO's
> 
> 
> 
> https://nymag.com/strategist/article/best-olive-oils-according-to-chefs.html



That solves it!!! I'm gonna take my stimulus check and head to the grocery store and pick up 84 different brands of olive oil so I can be sure I have the right one for every food and every occasion.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Recent article on Top Rated EVOO's
> 
> 
> 
> https://nymag.com/strategist/article/best-olive-oils-according-to-chefs.html



The one from Costco is on the list, and that's all I'm going to say..lol


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> The one from Costco is on the list, and that's all I'm going to say..lol



Good deal!

I was at least happy to see my Partanna get an honorable mention.

Unfortunately, I don't think I have ever even _seen_ most of those choices! Maybe 3 of them?


----------



## geek




----------



## Kraffty

Bread Thread or What's for Dinner? I cooked a 9lb. pork butt all day, cut a chunk off, shredded and mixed with a little green chili sauce for making indian fry bread tacos. Forgot to take pics once I piled up the Frybread with beans, pork, lettuce, tomatoes, cheese, olives, salsa and sour cream BUT, I did get a pic of the fry bread before and after frying. Used the Bluebird flour recipe, really simple and quick. Made up the dough a few hours ahead of time then fried just before serving.


----------



## sour_grapes

Steamed artichokes (served with lemon/butter dipping sauce); spicy mukimame beans; and ho-made Hamburger Helper! Simple, but comforting.


----------



## geek

The artichoke man is back..!!


----------



## geek

My wife’s friend gave her a small 2.65lb package with chuck denver steak. How do you cook this, is this just chuck that tastes like brisket?

It is solid frozen.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> My wife’s friend gave her a small 2.65lb package with chuck denver steak. How do you cook this, is this just chuck that tastes like brisket?
> 
> It is solid frozen.



Everything you ever wanted to know (and a lot more!) about Denver steak:
Denver Steak: Buying, Cooking, and Recipes


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> The artichoke man is back..!!


That's Captain Artichoke to you buddy!


----------



## Kraffty

It's turned a littler colder and we got a couple of snow flakes yesterday and it's expected to continue for the next 5 or 6 days so I went into full comfort food mode. Upcoming menus include Chili Mac and cheese, Sausage with peppers, onions, tomatoes and pasta, Pork Carnitas. For lunch yesterday we had grilled cheese sandwiches and canned tomato soup then this pic popped up somewhere yesterday. Is that a perfect name for it or what?


----------



## sour_grapes

Seems like a good day for it!


----------



## bstnh1

Kraffty said:


> It's turned a littler colder and we got a couple of snow flakes yesterday and it's expected to continue for the next 5 or 6 days so I went into full comfort food mode. Upcoming menus include Chili Mac and cheese, Sausage with peppers, onions, tomatoes and pasta, Pork Carnitas. For lunch yesterday we had grilled cheese sandwiches and canned tomato soup then this pic popped up somewhere yesterday. Is that a perfect name for it or what?
> View attachment 70667


Had grilled cheese and tomato soup a couple of days ago. Good old comfort food!


----------



## geek

Organic Cauliflower rice with quinoa, organic spring mix salad and salmon, with some good EVOO on top.


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed rack of lamb (garlic, thyme, rosemary, fennel), roasted butternut squash (coriander, chipotle); spinach (garlic, marjoram, EVOO); and roasted artichoke hearts (parmigiana-reggiano, truffle oil). Washed down with champagne and a bottle of Valpolicello Ripasso.


----------



## sour_grapes

Bone-in pork rib chop, braised with: red wine, sherry, Calabrian peppers, garlic, butter; polenta (3 cheeses, sage); peas (butter, za'atar); braised okra with caramelized onions.


----------



## Boatboy24

Picked up a boneless, brined turkey breast at Weg's today. Took it out of the packaging and gave it some random seasoning (smoked paprika, poultry seasoning, black pepper, and a touch of cumin). Seared it on the Weber outdoor oven at about two minutes per side, then into a pan to roast indirect. Turned out great. Also made some acorn squash, rice pilaf and as an experiment, tried some Passover friendly (I think) stuffing - it had minimal ingredients, so I wanted to give it a try. I cooked the stuffing in some store bought chicken stock instead of water and it turned out pretty good. Not a lot of good pics, but here are a few. A pretty good, 'easy button' Friday night dinner.


----------



## gamble

Boatboy24 said:


> Follow up on my 24hr sous vide eye of round. It was really good - the non steak lovers said it was great. For me, a little dry - could've used some more moisture. But it was incredibly tender and tasty. Served with a Caesar salad and the rice recipe I'll link to below. I didn't follow the recipe exactly - avoided the 'condensed' soup mixes. Instead, I put 32oz of beef stock on the stove and reduced it to 20oz. Separately, I made some caramelized onions. Put those in the pan with the rice and butter and to make up for not using the condensed junk, added some salt and pepper. I think I'll work on the time/temp with this recipe to get a more moist end product, but can't complain with today's results.
> 
> View attachment 70577
> 
> 
> View attachment 70578
> 
> 
> View attachment 70579
> 
> 
> View attachment 70581
> 
> 
> View attachment 70580
> 
> 
> View attachment 70582
> 
> 
> View attachment 70583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick of Butter Baked Rice
> 
> 
> This rice always steals the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12tomatoes.com


Question: 24 hours under water?


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night.......

Sourdough pizza crust night!

Pepperoni, Italian sausage, fresh shrooms, roasted red bell peppers.......

Amazing crust!


----------



## Boatboy24

gamble said:


> Question: 24 hours under water?



Yes, in a vacuum sealed bag.


----------



## sour_grapes

Pan-seared swordfish (from TJ) with salmoriglio (which is lemon juice, salt, EVOO, and marjoram); baked lima beans with olives, EVOO, and garlic slivers; Swiss chard with red pepper flakes; mushroom/seafood risotto with Manchego cheese. Washed down with a ho-made (kit) Chardonnay.


----------



## geek

How do you guys cook the cod fillet, found a nice one at Costco, fresh wild.


----------



## ibglowin

Made dinner for a few future nights! 26lbs of German Sausage. 60% Pork Butt, 40% Chuck Roast. Test patties were awesome so we stuffed it all in short order using LEM Casings and my 3L Hakka Stuffer. As usual cleanup and put away takes as much time as the actual work (if not longer)!


----------



## Boatboy24

A little Fra Diavolo.


----------



## Rocky

geek said:


> How do you guys cook the cod fillet, found a nice one at Costco, fresh wild.
> 
> View attachment 70766


Varis, Cod is so versatile and can be baked, pan fried or deep fried. My favorite is to bake it in a tomato sauce, like a good marinara. I also like it pan fried with lemon, garlic and butter. Check out YouTube for cod recipes. There are some great ones on that site.


----------



## ibglowin

One vote for baked!









Baked Cod Recipe - Budget Bytes


This rich Garlic Butter Baked Cod is a fast and flavorful weeknight dinner that can be made in under 30 minutes, using basic pantry staples.




www.budgetbytes.com








geek said:


> How do you guys cook the cod fillet, found a nice one at Costco, fresh wild.
> 
> View attachment 70766


----------



## NoQuarter

Ribeye from the grill, baked potato (with butter and a heavy balsamic vinegar)

and some asparagus.


----------



## geek

Rocky said:


> Varis, Cod is so versatile and can be baked, pan fried or deep fried. My favorite is to bake it in a tomato sauce, like a good marinara. I also like it pan fried with lemon, garlic and butter. Check out YouTube for cod recipes. There are some great ones on that site.



Thanks, yes really versatile it seems.
Dominicans I think cook it two different ways if I remember (already forgetting my roots....lol) and one is the cod is sort of shredded into small pieces and they use potatoes and I think boiled with some condiments. 

I’d like to try pan fry in a medium to bog piece


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> One vote for baked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baked Cod Recipe - Budget Bytes
> 
> 
> This rich Garlic Butter Baked Cod is a fast and flavorful weeknight dinner that can be made in under 30 minutes, using basic pantry staples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.budgetbytes.com



Following that recipe......


----------



## mainshipfred

Got an I-Kamand 2 for Christmas but it was for a Classic rather than a Big Joe. The only difference is the mounting bracket which I had to order to fit the Big Joe. Put a pork shoulder in at 5:00 this morning and hung around till 8:00 to make sure everything was working OK . Now I'm monitoring everything from my phone at my shop while making labels for the 2019 wines.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> ...while making labels for the 2019 wines.



Must be something in the air today. I just designed and ordered my 2018's this morning.


----------



## ibglowin

You know the rules here!



mainshipfred said:


> Got an I-Kamand 2 for Christmas but it was for a Classic rather than a Big Joe. The only difference is the mounting bracket which I had to order to fit the Big Joe. Put a pork shoulder in at 5:00 this morning and hung around till 8:00 to make sure everything was working OK .


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Must be something in the air today. I just designed and ordered my 2018's this morning.



I think I offered before but I can print them for you.


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> You know the rules here!
> 
> When it's done, don't want to open it now.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I think I offered before but I can print them for you.



Thanks Fred! Appreciate that.


----------



## CDrew

I know many of you are “seasoned” brisket veterans. I never have cooked one.


----------



## CDrew

Trying a Primitivo braised brisket with onions.


----------



## CDrew




----------



## CDrew

I’ll let you know in 6 hours how it is.


----------



## ibglowin

Went freezer diving and found a half beef tenderloin that was a WooHoo special a few months back. Fired up the Weber and served it with smashed taters with fresh sautéed shrooms and some fresh asparagus.

Back to Lean Cuisine and salad tomorrow!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Grocery store had pork shoulder on sale again, this time for $0.99 a pound. I have no freezer space left, so just grabbed one and made some pulled pork today. It was on the smoker for about 5 hours, then finished it in the oven. Went with slaw and beans to go with it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Freezer diving here as well. A prime NY Strip for me, filet for the wife, and a teriyaki boneless skinless chicken breast for the kiddos. Baby red taters in the oven and grilled 'gus that was marinated in EVOO, red wine vinegar, S&P, oregano, parsley and thyme.


----------



## geek

Thanks for the quick recipe Mike.
Bake Cod fillet, baked potatoes and organic spring salad topped with EVOO.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks great, @geek !


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> You know the rules here!



Guess what, I forgot to take pics. Oh well, probably was lying about it so here's what I'll make up:

6.5 lb shoulder smoked at an average of 230 for 11 hours with apple and cherry chunks. Got it to 190 but the charcoal starting to die. Should probably have left it a little longer, it tasted good just a little tough.


----------



## ibglowin

So Pork Butt is a cut that turns out really well still at higher cook temps. Next time crank it up to 275 which will cut your cook time way down and make sure to leave it till it reaches at least 200-205F IT.




mainshipfred said:


> Guess what, I forgot to take pics. Oh well, probably was lying about it so here's what I'll make up:
> 
> 6.5 lb shoulder smoked at an average of 230 for 11 hours with apple and cherry chunks. Got it to 190 but the charcoal starting to die. Should probably have left it a little longer, it tasted good just a little tough.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks great, @geek !



I think it came out great. Next time I will cut down a bit on the lemon juice knowing the fish would sweat a bit. Good flavor and have left over for lunch today


----------



## GreginND

This was pho real. Pho is all about the broth and it can be made vegan and delicious. It takes a bit of work but it is so worth it. I made a big batch of broth so I can keep some in the freezer for a quicker meal in the future.


----------



## geek

Baked some left over cod fillet


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Leftovers.....

Creamy skillet pesto chicken.


----------



## geek

Salmon and my new favorite brown rice with quinoa, green salad and cheapo mango flavored wine I made last year.


----------



## Boatboy24

Taco night. Mixed "grill". A small flap meat steak and some frozen pulled pork that was sautéed to make some fake carnitas. Oh yeah, and a fresh batch of pickled red onion.


----------



## sour_grapes

I'll see Varis's salmon, and raise you one!

Baked sockeye salmon (lemon, EVOO, garlic, parsley, Dijon); orzo cooked risotto style; roasted broccoli; fennel (coriander, ground fennel).


----------



## ibglowin

Soup there it is!

Ho-made Sourdough baguette and Tomato-Basil soup!


----------



## CTDrew

Pizza Friday strikes again! Detroit style deep dish with pepperoni, mozzarella, cheddar, and Yancy’s Fancy Steakhouse Onion cheddar ( one of the best cheeses out of the finger lakes).


----------



## sour_grapes

This was actually from last night:


Kalbi from Trader Joe's; hen-of-the-woods mushrooms sauteed with soy and garlic; rice with some sriracha; slightly stinky ho-made kimchi ; mukimame beans with soy/ginger/garlic/sesame oil.


----------



## cmason1957

I didn't take pictures after the cook of this brisket. I should have our it might not have really happened. But my family assures me if was amazing and after 13 people ate about 10 pounds of it, it certainly was. We also had smashed potatoes, salad and lots of Cabernet Sauvignon. It was an odd cook, for sure, I put it on the electric smoker at about 10 at night, expecting it to take something like 14 hours. It was done at about 8 in the morning, up to 202 F.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was moussaka (eggplant slices, topped with ground beef, onions, sauteed eggplant, tomatoes, seasonings, cheese, bread crumbs, then topped with potato slices, smothered with a bechamel sauce, then baked); and Czech-style green beans (butter, onions, paprika, green beans, simmered in stock, then thickened with a flour/sour cream mixture). The second picture is my wife's tiny plate, because my normal-sized portion did not come out very "photogenically."


----------



## Kraffty

So we have 

So my wife brought a very odd recipe to our combined lives years ago. Chiles stuffed with Monterey Jack cheese then covered with spaghetti sauce and baked. We made up a batch of boatboy's whole stick of butter rice and the combo was pretty awesome. For some reason cans of whole Ortega chiles were missing from all of our local strores so we blistered and peeled fresh poblanos and used them, actually much better than the canned chilies. 2017 Zin. Jim was right the rice could be served all by itself, awesome.


----------



## Yooper🍷

Ragù of Beef and Red Wine with Fresh Homemade Wide Ribbons. Washed down with a bottle of Brunello. It was fantastic.


----------



## Boatboy24

Korean rice bowls! Delicious. Recipe linked below. 


















Korean Rice Bowl with Marinated Steak | Red Meat Recipes | Weber Grills


Check out this delicious recipe for Korean Rice Bowl with Marinated Steak from Weber—the world's number one authority in grilling.




www.weber.com


----------



## Yooper🍷

Boatboy24 said:


> Korean rice bowls! Delicious. Recipe linked below.
> 
> View attachment 71008
> 
> 
> View attachment 71009
> 
> 
> View attachment 71010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korean Rice Bowl with Marinated Steak | Red Meat Recipes | Weber Grills
> 
> 
> Check out this delicious recipe for Korean Rice Bowl with Marinated Steak from Weber—the world's number one authority in grilling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.weber.com


Looks great


----------



## ibglowin

Poblano (or Pasilla Peppers) as they are often sold as are highly underrated. I do a baked penne pasta with poblano, mushrooms and pancetta that has gotten pretty good reviews.



Kraffty said:


> So we have
> 
> So my wife brought a very odd recipe to our combined lives years ago. Chiles stuffed with Monterey Jack cheese then covered with spaghetti sauce and baked. We made up a batch of boatboy's whole stick of butter rice and the combo was pretty awesome. For some reason cans of whole Ortega chiles were missing from all of our local strores so we blistered and peeled fresh poblanos and used them, actually much better than the canned chilies. 2017 Zin. Jim was right the rice could be served all by itself, awesome.
> 
> View attachment 70996
> View attachment 70997


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> We made up a batch of boatboy's whole stick of butter rice and the combo was pretty awesome.



Your dinner looked great, Mike!

Now, I don't mean to be rude by downplaying that meal, but can you or @Boatboy24 give the deets on this intriguing "whole-stick-of-butter rice"?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Your dinner looked great, Mike!
> 
> Now, I don't mean to be rude by downplaying that meal, but can you or @Boatboy24 give the deets on this intriguing "whole-stick-of-butter rice"?



I've only done it once, but it was really good. EXTREMELY buttery though. I skipped the condensed soup mixes and instead reduced some beef stock and added caramelized onions. 









Stick of Butter Baked Rice


This rice always steals the show.




12tomatoes.com


----------



## Kraffty

I've read recipes and reviews that suggest adding mushrooms, sausage, substituting chicken stocks. It's really very similar to a Spanish rice I do where you blend tomatoes and seasoning then bake in a dutch oven. Looking forward to trying variations of this "baked rice". It really does seem to be a pretty fool proof way to make up some very nicely cooked rice. I do think it was a bit heavy on salt and will watch that a bit in the future. Had the leftover rice with sous vide pork chops and asparagus tonight.


----------



## JohnT

Pork Wellington last night.


----------



## Boatboy24

I was working a little late tonight and when that happens, I usually declare "every man for himself" and let the masses fend for themselves.  Mrs Boatboy did a great job of clearing some leftovers from the fridge, which (good news/bad news) left not too much on my potential menu. I grabbed a bag of salmon when I went to Costco last week so decided to use that to supplement some leftover Spanish rice. Also did a pot of black beans and used the avocado remains from yesterday's breakfast. The salmon was done w/ chili/lime seasoning and roasted in the oven.


----------



## Boatboy24

Weeknight Bolognese!


----------



## ibglowin

So one of our daughters works in the restaurant industry. She says this is the best thing on their lunch menu. @Kraffty another use for Poblano!









Joanna Gaines’ Creamy Chicken Poblano Soup


On one of their first dates, Chip and Jo went to a restaurant that was known for its creamy chicken poblano soup. It quickly became a favorite, and Jo decided to recreate her own version for her latest cookbook.




www.thekitchn.com


----------



## Kraffty

Mike, thanks, printed it out, will let you know, maybe sunday night dinner with fresh tortillas? 
BTW one of my favorite things to do when reading a new recipe is to go to the comments. Love this type and there are usually a lot of them,

"I added half the butter, used milk not cream, thought a teaspoon of salt was too much, substituted blah blah blah... and have to say it was just ok, not a great recipe....."


----------



## ibglowin

If you google this recipe there are a couple others that pop up and have close to 5 Star reviews. I am already picking through them to see which one sounds like the best of the bunch. This recipe screams butter to sweat the veggies and cream to thicken!


----------



## sour_grapes

Leftover baked lima beans with olives and garlic slivers (EVOO, olive brine); roasted fennel (EVOO, tarragon, fennel seeds); baked seafood rice with lots of butter (from the Paul Prudhomme cookbook, but inspired by @Boatboy24 's recent recipe); and Paul Prudhomme's Cajun Shrimp Diane. It was all pretty good, but the Shrimp Diane was awesome -- worthy of a fine restaurant, if I can remember back that far!


----------



## Yooper🍷

Korean Barbecue Plate: Marinated NY strip steak, Jasmine rice, Matchstick carrots, Cilantro, Shitake mushrooms. Homemade spicy Korean sauce. Very good tasty meal, will certainly do again


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Leftover baked lima beans with olives and garlic slivers (EVOO, olive brine); roasted fennel (EVOO, tarragon, fennel seeds); baked seafood rice with lots of butter (from the Paul Prudhomme cookbook, but inspired by @Boatboy24 's recent recipe); and Paul Prudhomme's Cajun Shrimp Diane. It was all pretty good, but the Shrimp Diane was awesome -- worthy of a fine restaurant, if I can remember back that far!
> View attachment 71300
> View attachment 71301



Holy cow...!!!


----------



## Rice_Guy

_A favorite from my grandmothers family or a few generations earlier;
. . . . cherry soup and grilled cheese . . . .

burr, minus wind chill tonight,,, so a warm bowl and an electric heat pad after_


----------



## Boatboy24

Cherry soup? I'm curious. Do you have a recipe?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## geek

Has anyone cooked a brisket inside using an oven 
Maybe not worth the time knowing there’s not going to be good bark and
Flavor?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Has anyone cooked a brisket inside using an oven
> Maybe not worth the time knowing there’s not going to be good bark and
> Flavor?











Braised Brisket Flat


My dear mother-in-law makes this braised brisket on special occasions, especially for Christmas dinner each year. I don't know if it tastes so good because of the recipe, or because of the love that goes into it! So you'll have to add your own love and see how it comes out. Regards, Chris...




tvwbb.com


----------



## Rice_Guy

Lots of northern restaurants will oven cook since the market didn't grow up with lots of outside BBQ, and then they slobber something called barbecue sauce made with liquid smoke on it as if it is real, ,,, yes it can have flavor, hickory smoke is made out of hickory.


geek said:


> Has anyone cooked a brisket inside using an oven
> Maybe not worth the time knowing there’s not going to be good bark and
> Flavor?


----------



## ibglowin

If you put it in the oven without any seasonings/rub then it won't have flavor. But you would never do that right???????

Use liquid smoke for a bit of smoke flavor.









Texas Oven-Roasted Beef Brisket


Get Texas Oven-Roasted Beef Brisket Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com







geek said:


> Has anyone cooked a brisket inside using an oven
> Maybe not worth the time knowing there’s not going to be good bark and
> Flavor?


----------



## Rice_Guy

Boatboy24 said:


> Cherry soup? I'm curious. Do you have a recipe?


Soup portion:
four cans of water pack tart cherries (mom/ grandma used 4 pints of pitted cherries off a tree)
four additional cans 14 oz of water (pints)
3/4 cup sugar (mom would use a cup and make it sweeter)
one teaspoon of cinnamon (mom used one or two cinnamon sticks)
. . . heat the mixture to a simmer and hold 

Dumplings (these are an eclair dough):
one cup water
one stick of butter (1/4 pound) (mom also put a pinch of salt in everything)
. . . heat these three ingredients to a boil, remove from heat and add
one cup flour
. . . quickly mix in till smooth then add 
four eggs with mixing as each is added
. . . with a teaspoon portion out dumplings into the simmering soup
. . . turn off heat, cover and let the dumplings “cook“ for half an hour

Serve 
In summer I like it served cold. 
The taste is like cherry pie, as a kid I would skip the grilled cheese and just eat soup till I was sick.


----------



## Rice_Guy

ibglowin said:


> If you put it in the oven without any seasonings/rub then it won't have flavor. But you would never do that right???????


the restaurants up here sell a product which is significantly different from what I would find in the Texas hill country. Looking at the products Sysco food servicehas available, I wouldn’t be surprised if the northern standard is to buy a precooked version.


Rice_Guy said:


> View attachment 70318
> 
> Its probably good I put some hickory away last fall.
> View attachment 70319


_why of course the grill has been used, but I didn’t dig out to the smoker,,, yet_


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, you only live once. Decided to go all out for dinner after the DW's retirement decision detailed elsewhere.

I bought a HUGE lobster tail. I don't have deets, but I assume it was a warm-water tail. The tail itself weighed two lbs! The pix below include some random objects to set the scale.

The dinner was pretty awesome. Mushroom risotto with seafood stock; leftover roasted cauliflower; Italian broad green beans braised with tomatoes and onions. I cooked the lobster sous vide to 140F, then cut it into medallions and put it in a sauce of onions, garlic, parsley, seafood stock, sautéed mushrooms, sherry, and cream. Washed down with some ho-made (kit) Chardonnay. PDG!

I apologize for the many pix.


----------



## Yooper🍷

ibglowin said:


> If you put it in the oven without any seasonings/rub then it won't have flavor. But you would never do that right???????
> 
> Use liquid smoke for a bit of smoke flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Oven-Roasted Beef Brisket
> 
> 
> Get Texas Oven-Roasted Beef Brisket Recipe from Food Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foodnetwork.com





geek said:


> Has anyone cooked a brisket inside using an oven
> Maybe not worth the time knowing there’s not going to be good bark and
> Flavor?





geek said:


> Has anyone cooked a brisket inside using an oven
> Maybe not worth the time knowing there’s not going to be good bark and
> Flavor?


Over the winter while my smoker is tucked away till spring and I want brisket I use a Atlantic Brisket recipe. Might not have bark but it’s so tender and has off the wall flavor.


----------



## Kraffty

I think I’ve reached the lowest acceptable “rare” temp of 120 and will re-set a target of 125-130 for future rib eyes. Still rich and tender along with Stuffed potatoes, asparagus and 2017 cab from Lodi grapes.


----------



## Rice_Guy

* from a health department rule, 130F would get my hand slapped, 
* from a historical point of view the aunts used to sneak out of the nursing home to get half a pound of raw beef for cannibal sandwiches, ,,, and I guess I have been at that table too. Trichanosis/ other worms don't have a high incidence in grass fed animals so it actually was low risk in the days before factory meat plants (post process contamination) and factory farms.
* if you really like tender pink meat the answer today is pick up a SousVidie AKA “water oven“ and then low temperature cook to kill pathogens. The cut will be pink when cooked and can be eaten as such, ,,,, however most customers aren’t into blood on the plate so for a hotel/ food service operation it would give a cosmetic searing for seconds, ,,,, if this was in a photo shoot with one steak advertising does this with a propane torch.


Kraffty said:


> I think I’ve reached the lowest acceptable “rare” temp of 120 and will re-set a target of 125-130 for future rib eyes. Still rich and tender


----------



## sour_grapes

Rice_Guy said:


> the aunts used to sneak out of the nursing home to get half a pound of raw beef for cannibal sandwiches



Ya gotta love some Wisconsin traditions!


----------



## ibglowin

Getting ready for the big game!


----------



## geek

Drooling


----------



## ibglowin

I actually did use some Kansas City rub today! LOL






geek said:


> Drooling


----------



## Boatboy24

Just say no to store bought rubs! 

About to 'harvest' some wings. These will be Buffalo. Also doing some teriyaki. And of course, a batch of chili.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Ha! I am a firm believer in not needing to be an expert in many things including open heart surgery and BBQ seasonings! 

There are just too many good ones out there.



Boatboy24 said:


> Just say no to store bought rubs!


----------



## geek

I'm having Costco pizza tonight....


----------



## Boatboy24

Teriyaki Wings:




And finally, the chili:

Or not. The website says the pic is too large - no larger than any of the others though...


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Typical Superbowl food here, even if no one can come over.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> I'm having Costco pizza tonight....




Hmmm, here is a rare video of Varis in action:


----------



## Kraffty

we didn't have the typical super bowl stuff either, chops, rice and broccoli and touch of wine had to do this year.


----------



## Ivywoods

Some heavenly looking dishes pictured here. I've been working out of town but got home a little early due to an ice storm starting. I had time to make dinner-venison, beef and homemade sausage meatloaf, home canned green beans with bacon, mashed sweet potatoes, home canned pickled beets and applesause. It was an nice change after eating on the road for a while. It was all enjoyed with a glass of red wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

Sounds good, @Ivywoods !


----------



## Ivywoods

Since we were "iced in" and couldn't leave to work out of town I had cabin fever. It was cold outside so a good day to stay in and cook. Today I made banana nut bread and this evening it was thrown together from ingredients I had on hand. It looks awful but it was delicious. I surprised even myself. I'll call it "Venison Malbec." It contains slow cooked venison backstrap, onions, garlic, carrots, seasoning, sour cream and malbec wine. This was served over homemade egg noodles from my working girls (hens.)


----------



## ibglowin

Got a gift cert for Xmas. I hope this is worth the price of admission........ 

Waygu "Gold" Grade Ribeye Filet 8oz ea.


----------



## Boatboy24

Creamy garlic chicken, pasta and a Caesar. 















Creamy Garlic Chicken Breasts


Golden pan fried Chicken Breasts in an irresistible garlic sauce filled with caramelized onions and garlic! Easy and delicious comfort food!




cafedelites.com


----------



## ceeaton

Got some grilling in before the snow. Spatchcocked chicken on the Weber bullet using some cherry wood.


----------



## ibglowin

Coming soon to a Costco near you. Saw this on Tuesday in ABQ. I was shocked at the price. 50% of what Costco was charging for Alaskan Halibut. This is all they were selling in fact.









FISH FACTOR: Alaska halibut getting battered by foreign imports


Sales of Alaska’s most popular seafoods are being hit hard by markets upended by the coronavirus, but perhaps none is getting battered worse than halibut. Along with the big losses in the lucrative restaurant trade, Pacific halibut also is facing headwinds from increasing foreign imports.




www.alaskajournal.com


----------



## Boatboy24

A little Italian sausage and from scratch meatballs and sauce. Oh, and a healthy serving of Parmesan.


----------



## sour_grapes

Coho salmon, marinated then baked in lemon, Dijon, cilantro, garlic, EVOO; mukimame beans roasted with garlic and green olives; roasted potato wedges; sauteed/braised lacinato kale with onions and garlic. Washed down with a VERY young Seyval blanc (2020, from juice). Meh. Probably needed some backsweetening, but I was too lazy!


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night........

Ho-made sourdough thin crust pizza. Pepperoni, italian sausage, fresh sautéed shrooms, roasted red bell peppers, jalapeño slices, goat cheese crumbles, fresh basil.......


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Friday night........
> 
> Ho-made sourdough thin crust pizza. Pepperoni, italian sausage, fresh sautéed shrooms, roasted red bell peppers, jalapeño slices, goat cheese crumbles, fresh basil.......
> 
> View attachment 71533



Cooked on the Kamado, right?  Looks delicious.


----------



## ibglowin

No, actually the LG........

Not on CONV Bake of course. 450 regular bake so the fan only kicks in every now and then. I had to turn it a couple times as usual as it burns the crap out of it in the back.........

Looking at ranges this past week as they are on sale for Presidents Day but they are all CRAP still for the most part......

Will more than likely purchase from Costco as they double the warranty and will take back stuff without arguing compared to the Big Box stores......

Pizza turned out great, Mrs IB approved so..........

WINNING!


----------



## Mcjeff

Valentines Dinner. She asked for a Parmesan steak. So I found a recipe, soups vide then finished in broiler on a cast iron pan with the Parmesan topping. Baked lobster tail with a butter, garlic paprika sauce and garlic Parmesan potatoes.


----------



## Kraffty

Another thin crust sourdough pizza (kettle pizza) on a rainy, windy evening. One Sausage and Mushroom and one Pepperoni and Calimata olive. Leftovers for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Kraffty

ceeaton said:


> Got some grilling in before the snow. Spatchcocked chicken on the Weber bullet using some cherry wood.
> 
> View attachment 71481
> 
> That is about as beautiful and a chicken can get, Nice job!


----------



## geek

Paella (enough for 4 people but me and my two daughters devoured it all) served right at the beach and a delicious octopus “a la vinagreta”.

It was delicious..!!!
About US$47 total.

total


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks great, @geek


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## geek

What’s for breakfast


----------



## GreginND

Who doesn't love dessert for dinner? Yesterday we hosted a "Flights of Fancy" dessert and wine pairing at the winery. It was wonderful. Of course I featured house made vegan desserts paired with our wines. 

First course:

Lemon cake with a lemon curd filling and lemon buttercream frosting served with blueberry coulis. Wine pairing: Frontenac Blanc - crisp acidic with lemon zesty flavors to complement the cake.







Second course:

Fresh berry tart with a vanilla cardamom pudding filling. Wine pairing: Prairie Rosé - a blend of our favorite cold climate white grapes and a kiss of red Frontenac.






Third course:

Dark chocolate expresso mousse with a coconut cream served with a house made chocolate covered potato chip and chocolate covered plantain chip. Wine pairing: Rail Line Red - a medium sweet red wine made from Frontenac with bright red fruits and dark mocha notes.


----------



## Boatboy24

@GreginND : not only do the desserts look great, but your presentation is awesome. I really just want to dive into those plates.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tandoori chicken, 'tandoori' roasted cauliflower, and spinach and garbanzo bean curry. Flavor town!


----------



## geek

We couldn’t resist and my daughter insisted for another paella, fish, a seafood platter and then delicious dessert tres leches and brownies with vanilla ice cream....yummy


----------



## Boatboy24

I haven't made paella in a long time, but I have a good recipe for doing on the Weber in a CI skillet. Certainly not something you want to do this time of year, but I'm actually thinking about it after your posts, @geek. BTW, that grilled seafood platter looks incredible.


----------



## ibglowin

Food for 2? LOL



geek said:


> We couldn’t resist and my daughter insisted for another paella, fish, a seafood platter and then delicious dessert tres leches and brownies with vanilla ice cream....yummy
> View attachment 71624
> View attachment 71625
> View attachment 71626
> View attachment 71627
> View attachment 71628
> View attachment 71629


----------



## ibglowin

I made a house favorite. Lemony Shrimp and Risotto. Had a heck of a time tracking down the arborio rice but finally did. Side of oven roasted broccolini. Washed it down with some Tolosa "Pure" Chard. No oak, no malo and aged in SS Tank so it is as crisp and clean as a Sauv Blanc. We enjoyed an app of smoked Alaskan salmon with cream cheese, garlic, capers and dill on baked crostini (sourdough baguette) and washed that down with some Gruet Sauvage bubbles.


----------



## GreginND

Boatboy24 said:


> Tandoori chicken, 'tandoori' roasted cauliflower, and spinach and garbanzo bean curry. Flavor town!
> 
> View attachment 71623



Oh my goodness, that looks good. I love tandoori anything and will have to try some cauliflower. I also have been thinking about a seitan version of the chicken. I like that you didn't use artificial red coloring.


----------



## geek

I’m with my 2 daughters so it was for 3


----------



## Mcjeff

ibglowin said:


> So one of our daughters works in the restaurant industry. She says this is the best thing on their lunch menu. @Kraffty another use for Poblano!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joanna Gaines’ Creamy Chicken Poblano Soup
> 
> 
> On one of their first dates, Chip and Jo went to a restaurant that was known for its creamy chicken poblano soup. It quickly became a favorite, and Jo decided to recreate her own version for her latest cookbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thekitchn.com


@ibglowin thanks for the recipe. I made this over the weekend. It was a hit!


----------



## geek

Sandwich Cubano and a Dominican “kipe” that was delicious


----------



## Boatboy24

Stop it, Varis!


----------



## ceeaton

Had a whole eye round, most of it will go for a batch of pastrami (rubbed and in the fridge now for a few days). Started it up and found out I had to take my son to work (he didn't put it on the white board, aka my memory). By the time I got home it was up to 138* internally, took it off and wrapped it. Good thing my "girls" in the house like it a little more well done.


----------



## sour_grapes

Grass-fed ribeye (sauteed onions, paprika, garlic); roasted butternut squash (coriander, garlic powder, cinnamon); peas (butter, tarragon); frozen spinach (garlic, EVOO).


----------



## Boatboy24

Grilled cheese and ho-made chicken noodle soup from the carcass of Saturday's dinner.


----------



## geek

Dominican Yaroa, this is cabs everywhere you look at it but man it is GOOD!!


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Our 3rd (and final) round of snow last night and most of today. If only I had daughters who wanted to go to Cancun on a whim with their friends........

But alas I do not. So I decided to make some Ho-made Fire Roasted Tomato-Basil Bisque and of course grilled cheese on sourdough bread to go with it (not pictured). 

I could not decide on a single recipe to follow so I had 3 different ones and pulled the ingredients that I wanted for each and then used my instincts and taste buds to tweak. No complaints from Mrs IB tonight.


----------



## geek

This was sancocho and mofongo.


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> I've only done it once, but it was really good. EXTREMELY buttery though. I skipped the condensed soup mixes and instead reduced some beef stock and added caramelized onions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick of Butter Baked Rice
> 
> 
> This rice always steals the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12tomatoes.com


I agree, my first thought was to skip the canned soup and use fresh onions.

Here's a variation on this idea -- brown chicken in an ovenproof covered skillet in a mixture of butter and olive oil, remove chicken and keep warm. Add chopped onions and caramelize. Add rice and stir until the rice is browned. Add stock/wine and seasonings (salt & pepper, thyme, Herbes de Provence, poultry seasoning, and/or *paprika *work well), and the chicken. Cover and bake at 350 F for 1 hour.

For white rice, add 2 cups stock per 1 cup rice, for brown rice use 2.5 cups stock. I've mixed in quinoa and other grains, including pearl couscous.

I typically use chicken stock, but have used beef and vegetable when out of chicken, and normally add wine as 1/3 to 1/2 of the liquid (usually white wine, but if I have red open ....). I leave the skin on the chicken to render the fat, which gets distributed through the rice, so I use a lot less butter than the Stick of Butter Rice recipe. I've also made this with pork chops and stew beef. If using a less fatty meat, add more butter and/or olive oil.

Depending on batch size, I'll add 1 to 3 tsp of various herbs and spices. Except paprika -- I may add several tablespoons.

My father's parents emigrated from Hungary at the turn of the century (1900, not 2000), and the love of paprika is apparently genetic, as I love this dish when heavy on the paprika, as do my sons. My mom made a similar stovetop dish when I was growing up, and when asked how much paprika to add, her answer was, "Until the chicken is red."

The father of one of my college roommates emigrated from China, so my roommate grew up cooking real Chinese dishes (as opposed to the Americanized versions). When I asked him how much soy sauce to add to fried rice, his response was, "until it's the right color".


----------



## geek

Parrillada in DR


----------



## Boatboy24

Leftovers. But pretty dang good leftovers.


----------



## sour_grapes

Orzo with parsley and grated manchego; lacinato kale (sauteed onions, coriander); fennel and sauteed onions; Coho salmon, marinated in soy/lime, seared, and served with a salsa verde (cilantro, garlic, marjoram, salt, and lemon juice).


----------



## geek

More seafood, this time at Las Galeras, Samana.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 71856
> 
> 
> 
> More seafood, this time at Las Galeras, Samana.



Y platanos?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Y platanos?



Si señor.

The “Moro de gandules con coco” didn’t show on the pic and it was delicious


----------



## GreginND

Freshly made tagliatelle with a rich mushroom ragù. It was SO good.


----------



## geek

Ops, I did it again 
Last day at Las Galeras, Samana. Heading back home tomorrow to the cold weather 

Lobster, some red snapper, salad, tostones and “Moro de guandules con coco”. Ohhh and forgot the octopus, so yummy..!!

What can I say.....


----------



## ibglowin

What wine did you pair that with, that's what you can say!!  



geek said:


> What can I say........


----------



## ibglowin

Varis trying to get into his Tesla next week........... (kidding!)






geek said:


> What can I say.....


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Varis trying to get into his Tesla next week........... (kidding!)
> 
> View attachment 71902




LOL

I really miss the gym so getting back into action on Tuesday and back to controlled eating


----------



## Boatboy24

My next vacation is going to be a DR food tour w/ Varis!

We did some simple flank steak tonight. Sesame soba noodles; broccoli roasted with some garlic, sesame oil, soy and Chinese 5 spice. I've been using the gasser so much lately that I emptied the propane tank when the steak was about 1/3 done. Fortunately, had a spare that was about 25% full. Guess I'll be hitting the Propane Taxi app in the next few days.


----------



## sour_grapes

A small pork shoulder, braised in red wine, sherry, tomatores, 'shrooms, onions, garlic, sage, thyme, served over egg noodles; roasted artichoke hearts and Kalamata olives, topped with grated Manchego cheese; Swiss chard sauteed with onions, then braised, seasoned with _gochugaru_ pepper. I wish I were a better photographer!


----------



## winemaker81

Last night the wife requested a seafood night, specifically a Scallops Scampi recipe I developed many moons ago. I haven't made this in years -- the sons don't like scallops, so I stopped making it. The remaining scallops in the bag (buy in larger lots, frozen) wasn't quite enough, and I discovered this recipes works great with shrimp!




I've posted the *Scallops Scampi* recipe on my web site. The salad is spinach, Mesclun mix, Roma tomato, bell pepper, and chick peas. The wife put Aldi's Caesar dressing on hers, and I made a vinaigrette (sprinkle of salt, few drops Worcestershire, vinegar [last night white wine vinegar], and olive oil). The rice is brown basmati rice with Herbes de Provence (1 tsp in 1 cup rice, I think).

I also took the time to record the *Baked Chicken & Rice* recipe I described a few days ago.

When I was first out on my own, a friend lamented that her grandmother had passed, and a huge number of family recipes died with her. Thinking about it, I realized that a large number of recipes my Mom made when I was growing up existed only in her head OR the version she made differed from the written recipe. For most things she didn't measure (a habit I have) so simply writing down a recipe wasn't going to work.

For the next several years we had a project -- we'd choose a recipe, and she'd make it while I measured and recorded. It was a fun project. She's been gone for more than a decade, but I have memories of our project, plus my family has her recipes.

Take the time to write down recipes, either your own or within the family. No one is here forever and recipes can be a valuable thing to hand to succeeding generations.

EDIT: I was adding the Baked Chicken recipe to my database (I'm an IT guy, yes I have a recipe database!  ) and discovered I HAD recorded the recipe, probably 15 years ago. I had named it oddly so I missed it.


----------



## Ivywoods

Country comfort food. Venison roast with garlic, carrots, onions, celery and other seasonings. Oh, and of course a glass of wine.


----------



## bstnh1

Quick shrimp scampi over linguini and a salad .........


----------



## sour_grapes

Savoy cabbage with sauteed onions, stock, soy sauce, and marjoram; broccoli rabe with garlic slivers, EVOO, and Calabrian peppers; and _coq au vin_ [using chicken thighs, with the usual bacon, onions, garlic, thyme, tomatoes, 'shrooms, carrots, red wine (of course), and stock], served over white rice.


----------



## Boatboy24

55 and sunny today, so I had to fire up the charcoal grill. Half of a rather large, Prime NY Strip from Costco with Montreal Steak Seasoning (sous vide for a few hours at 132, then seared), arugula salad with cukes and tomato, tossed with black pepper, EVOO, lemon juice, shaved parm and just a kiss of Pinot Noir salt. Roasted cauliflower that was tossed in EVOO and Dizzy Pig "Mediterranean-ish" rub, roasted and then hit with grated parm and lemon zest. Finally, some zucchini spears that were tossed in EVOO and the aforementioned Dizzy Pig rub, then grilled. Nice eats for a weeknight. Commence food coma...


----------



## sour_grapes

Roasted salmon with a marinade of garlic, lemon, Dijon, EVOO, and parsley; spinach with garlic; mushroom risotto; peas with butter and tarragon.


----------



## cmason1957

I didn't take any pictures, having much, to much fun. We invited over a couple we haven't seen, probably since covid started. Cooked fillet mignon, which we had purchased and friar about Christmas time grilled some romaine lettuce and made some roasted potatoes and onions. Along with some three year old Chambourcin. We also tasted the winexpert Primitivo we bottled two months ago or so. That is going to be a wonderful wine in a year or so. Cherries and Plums on the nose and then in the taste, the Cherries hit the front of the palate, with a great plum taste afterwards.


----------



## ibglowin

@geek

Do they have "Conch" in the DR? We had that in the Bahamas when we went a few years back. Had it in a cold salad with onion and tomato, deep fried. When they have to use a sledge hammer to tenderize it that should tell you something. I would only eat it again if I was marooned on a deserted island. If I had not have just swallowed it I would still be chewing it today!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> @geek
> 
> Do they have "Conch" in the DR? We had that in the Bahamas when we went a few years back. Had it in a cold salad with onion and tomato, deep fried. When they have to use a sledge hammer to tenderize it that should tell you something. I would only eat it again if I was marooned on a deserted island. If I had not have just swallowed it I would still be chewing it today!



I'm sure they do, I just didn't check but all kind of stuff from the ocean can be ordered for sure, not whale though... LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> @geek
> 
> Do they have "Conch" in the DR? We had that in the Bahamas when we went a few years back. Had it in a cold salad with onion and tomato, deep fried. When they have to use a sledge hammer to tenderize it that should tell you something. I would only eat it again if I was marooned on a deserted island. If I had not have just swallowed it I would still be chewing it today!



I remember having conch fritters and conch soup in the keys many years ago and enjoying it. Maybe they grow tougher down in the Bahamas.


----------



## ibglowin

Let the weekend begin! Green Chile Cheese Burger with Tater Tots (not pictured.....)




The burger was some Private Selection "Prime" Ground Chuck and it was awesome. Everything you would want in a gourmet burger!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Let the weekend begin! Green Chile Cheese Burger with Tater Tots (not pictured.....)
> 
> View attachment 72059
> 
> 
> The burger was some Private Selection "Prime" Ground Chuck and it was awesome. Everything you would want in a gourmet burger!
> 
> View attachment 72060



That's a good looking burger for sure, mouth watering now....
I took out of the freezer a small pack of Costco wagyu ground beef 2 days ago and it's been in the fridge.... :-(
Will try today.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Felt like 'guiso' again.


----------



## geek




----------



## GreenEnvy22

geek said:


> View attachment 72095


MMM, that's tomorrow's dinner. It's one of my kids birthday tomorrow, and all our kids demand sushi for their birthday.


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night......




Ho-made thin crust sourdough. Pepperoni, italian snausage, green chile, aka "Road Runner" and a fan favorite here in NM.


----------



## Bossbaby

Pizza pit and Sirah .


----------



## Boatboy24

Have worked both holidays so far this year, but made up for it today and took off. Racing the raindrops to get some ribs done. I lost - sort of. Two and a half hours in, it started to rain (3 hours ahead of schedule). That was enough time on the smoker, so I moved the racks onto the Genesis with one burner on low to finish. Turned out just fine. Ho-made Mac and Cheese with diced green chiles and a salad as well. 







PS: That was way too much Mac and Cheese. I'm in a complete food coma now.


----------



## sour_grapes

Friday night: Whitefish, cooked _a la meunière_ style; broiled asparagus from the new North American crop, served with Parmesan; quinoa; sautéed Savoy cabbage with onions and stock.


----------



## bstnh1

Bought too many "on sale" veggies last week, so had to use them up before they started to go bad. Went all veggie Thursday night. Broccoli with cheese sauce, baked zucchini rounds, stove top sautéed brussels sprouts and sautéed green beans. Not bad, considering there was no meat! Although I have to admit, a nice ribeye would have fit in there nicely.


----------



## ibglowin

Golden Globes pre dinner!

Baked chilean sea bass with beurre blanc sauce, cumin jasmine rice and baked broccolini with garlic, lemon and parmesan on the side.


----------



## sour_grapes

Thick pork chops, dry-brined, dredged in seasoned flour, seared, and braised in wine (onions, mushrooms, tomato paste, olives); roasted artichokes (EVOO, lemon); sauteed fennel and onions, braised in stock; garlicky beans, as per my DW's request, with garlic three ways, and EVOO.


----------



## Rice_Guy

.seared fresh salmon with an apple/ lemon curry (a US ingredient version of a tamarind curry) fettuccini with roasted garlic alfredo (my favorite from the days at Classico), sour dough toast and garden salad all with a raspberry wine


----------



## GreginND

I have been on a Korean kick lately and just made a great kimchi stew. It was so very satisfying. I also finally got around to making a video on my Butternut Squash Hamburger Buns that my friend have been asking about. If you want to view the recipe videos, I'll just like them below the pictures.




Kimchi-jjigae recipe





Butternut Squash Bun Recipe


----------



## cmason1957

It got up to 50 today, so grilling time around Missouri. Strip Steaks and grilled romaine lettuce. I think my wife opened up some Evodia dry red wine m mostly grenache, as I recall.


----------



## winemaker81

Last night was a simple dinner -- browned stew beef with seasoned salt & pepper. Added minced onion and garlic. I had a bit of a "Greek" seasoning I made, and added that along with a bit of homemade Gyro seasoning as I didn't have quite enough "Greek" seasoning.

The wife likes the Pampered Chef Greek seasoning (honestly, so do I), and I'm trying to reproduce it at a reasonable cost ("Pampered Chef" and "reasonable cost" are rarely used in the same sentence). This one was ok, but nothing I'd make again. The search continues!

Added red wine & beef stock + mushrooms, and simmered on very low for an hour.

Served with mushroom ravioli (from Aldi's) and steamed broccoli. Plus a bottle of a Zinfandel/Malbec blend.

I wish I had more of the Zin/Malbec. A year ago when racking, I had a bit more than a bottle of Zin and a bit less then a bottle of Malbec left over, so I dumped them together in a 1.5 liter bottle. When bottling last summer, I divided the wine into 750's and corked. I needed cooking wine last night so I grabbed a bottle .... of course I _must _taste before putting it in food, right?

Had to go back downstairs, got another bottle of a red for cooking. The Zin/Malbec came out great! And I have only 1 more bottle ....


----------



## Darrell Hawley

winemaker81 said:


> Last night was a simple dinner -- browned stew beef with seasoned salt & pepper. Added minced onion and garlic. I had a bit of a "Greek" seasoning I made, and added that along with a bit of homemade Gyro seasoning as I didn't have quite enough "Greek" seasoning.
> 
> The wife likes the Pampered Chef Greek seasoning (honestly, so do I), and I'm trying to reproduce it at a reasonable cost ("Pampered Chef" and "reasonable cost" are rarely used in the same sentence). This one was ok, but nothing I'd make again. The search continues!
> 
> Added red wine & beef stock + mushrooms, and simmered on very low for an hour.
> 
> Served with mushroom ravioli (from Aldi's) and steamed broccoli. Plus a bottle of a Zinfandel/Malbec blend.
> 
> I wish I had more of the Zin/Malbec. A year ago when racking, I had a bit more than a bottle of Zin and a bit less then a bottle of Malbec left over, so I dumped them together in a 1.5 liter bottle. When bottling last summer, I divided the wine into 750's and corked. I needed cooking wine last night so I grabbed a bottle .... of course I _must _taste before putting it in food, right?
> 
> Had to go back downstairs, got another bottle of a red for cooking. The Zin/Malbec came out great! And I have only 1 more bottle ....


"I didn't have quite enough "Greek" seasoning" ---- so did it turn out to be a GEEK seasoning and taste like food from the DR ?


----------



## ibglowin

We put this sh!t on everything. You can find it at Walmart or Amazon.






winemaker81 said:


> I had a bit of a "Greek" seasoning I made, and added that along with a bit of homemade Gyro seasoning as I didn't have quite enough "Greek" seasoning.
> 
> The wife likes the Pampered Chef Greek seasoning (honestly, so do I), and I'm trying to reproduce it at a reasonable cost ("Pampered Chef" and "reasonable cost" are rarely used in the same sentence). This one was ok, but nothing I'd make again. The search continues!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> We put this sh!t on everything. You can find it at Walmart or Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 72186



Another user here!


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Friday night........ Lent meat free night!  

Made my favorite Pesto and Mozzarella on Sourdough Baguette. OMG best thing you could put in your "pie hole" I swear!




"Washed it down" with a 2015 Saviah Cellars GSM blend which was beyond amazing. Last of two bottles and like a Chateauneuf du Pape on steroids it needed about 30 mins of air time and then just got better and better with each sip........


----------



## geek

Antipasto


----------



## sour_grapes

Whitefish a la meuniere; broiled asparagus with herbs and Parmigiano-Reggiano; seafood risotto with mushrooms and truffle oil; and pureed peas (cream, taragon, butter). For the latter: "Visualize whorled peas."  All washed down with a ho-made Finger Lakes Seyval.


----------



## ibglowin

Pandemic Brisket is on the Kamado!

Going to give the "hot and fast" method a try. Started out at 12.8lbs and trimmed it up to about 11.5lbs or so. The Kamado is running right at 275 and will do the normal wrap at 165 and cook till IT of 200. Using Chupacabra "Brisket Magic" rub with extra black pepper added on top.







One hour in.


----------



## ibglowin

3.5 hours in. IT 153.


----------



## ibglowin

Wrapping in butcher paper now. 5 hours. IT = 163


----------



## ibglowin

Finally got that outdoor kitchen installed on the deck! 

Yessir ... installed it myself!


----------



## winemaker81

Last night's dinner was very simple -- grilled trout, fresh bread, and leftover spaghetti squash. [Every few weeks we buy a relatively large spaghetti squash, and eat it every other meal for ~3 meals. It's a time saver, and we like it.]

One of our favorite recipes for trout or salmon is really tough to make -- it takes 2 ingredients -- fish & pesto. This can be baked or grilled, although we prefer grilled.




Preheat the grill (ours is gas), turn all burners to low, put the fish-on-foil on the grill and leave (covered) it for 20 minutes. If a piece of salmon is thicker, increase time to 25 minutes.

If doing this in the oven, bake at 350 F for the same times.




The pesto releases a fair amount of oil, so turn the edges of the foil up, so the oil doesn't drop and burn the fish.

The skin burns to the foil, and I use a large grill spatula to carefully separate the meat from the skin. After the grill cools, the oil appears to be absorbed into the skin. Cleanup is easy.

If baking in the oven, line the pan with foil, else you'll be scraping that pan for a while.




A bit of pesto on the bread went well.


----------



## Mcjeff

Garlic Alfredo Shrimp Pizza. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## sour_grapes

Pork shoulder steak, braised with two wines (cheap sherry, and ho-made Syrah) and tomatoes, with mushrooms, onions, garlic, sage; Romanesco broccoli with preserved lemon/butter/garlic/capers; polenta with gorgonzola; baked mukimame beans with soy sauce and olives.


----------



## heatherd

Have you guys watched the Stanley Tucci show on CNN? Its called "Searching for Italy" and it will make you hungry and thirsty! Stanley Tucci: Searching for Italy (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> Have you guys watched the Stanley Tucci show on CNN? Its called "Searching for Italy" and it will make you hungry and thirsty! Stanley Tucci: Searching for Italy (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb



Thanks! Will check it out.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Wrapping in butcher paper now. 5 hours. IT = 163
> 
> View attachment 72286



How did it come out Mike? 

I saw corn brisket at Costco, which I never cooked before, will be checking friend Google for details..


----------



## Rice_Guy

thirty minutes ago this was a fairly plain aldis pizza


yes it is 8am, but life is short, why have a dull breakfast


----------



## Rice_Guy

sour_grapes said:


> Pork shoulder steak, braised with two wines (cheap sherry, and ho-made Syrah) and tomatoes, with mushrooms, onions, garlic, sage; Romanesco broccoli with preserved lemon/butter/garlic/capers; polenta . . . .


_? wonder how that would be with rhubarb wine ?_


----------



## ibglowin

So it turned out to be *not fast at all!* It did torn out fantastic though.

I wrapped in the pink butcher paper and it hit the stall and sat at 165 for like 3 hours and I even cranked the Kamado up to 300. Finally around 5PM or so my fire was starting to die so I moved it to the oven. Placed it on a baking pan and had the oven set to 325 and it didn't hit 200 until around 730PM or so. I put it on at 10AM and it should have been done in 6-7 hours max. It was a good thing I wasn't planning on eating it on Saturday night! Once it hit 200 I pulled it out wrapped in a towel and placed in a heavy insulated styrofoam cooler out on the patio overnight. We got down to 25 that night. On Sunday morning I got up and transferred the brisket to the refrigerator where it sat until 4PM. 

At 4PM I pulled it out of the fridge and stuck it back in the oven (still wrapped in paper and some HD AL foil and stuck one of my Inkbird probes in it and it was still 73F ! Heated it back up in the oven at 325 until it hit 150 or so and then pulled it and sliced it. Very moist and very tender. I did a rack of baby backs on Sunday as well as a link of my Ho-made German sausage. We had our BFF's down for a nice socially distanced meal on the patio but needed to fire up the patio heaters as well as the Chiminea to stay warm until the party was over around 10PM or so. Was good to get together and socialize once again. No vaccine yet still for Mrs IB but hopefully in the next few weeks.







geek said:


> How did it come out Mike?
> 
> I saw corn brisket at Costco, which I never cooked before, will be checking friend Google for details..


----------



## ceeaton

Some weekend cooking, forgot to take images of the 6 pizzas from last night (Varis's family was visiting, LOL).


----------



## GreginND

Here’s a mushroom masala curry that was just incredible. Served with homemade roti.


----------



## Boatboy24

Picked up a large bag of sockeye salmon on the last Costco run. Perfectly sized, individually wrapped pieces. I seasoned a couple up with a rub and threw them on a cedar plank. Just prior to that, did a few BSB's that I marinated in a Greek dressing. Spaghetti that was tossed in some EVOO and oregano sautéed cherry tomatoes and Kalamata olives. Simple salad with the aforementioned Greek dressing.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Picked up a large bag of sockeye salmon on the last Costco run. Perfectly sized, individually wrapped pieces. I seasoned a couple up with a rub and threw them on a cedar plank. Just prior to that, did a few BSB's that I marinated in a Greek dressing. Spaghetti that was tossed in some EVOO and oregano sautéed cherry tomatoes and Kalamata olives. Simple salad with the aforementioned Greek dressing.
> 
> View attachment 72395



Salmon looks great! Why is your salad and spaghetti fuzzy?


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, Varis @geek will be happy. I finally once-again scored some of those lamb-shoulder-chops-that-are-practically-rib-chops. Dry-brined 'em, seared 'em, and seasoned 'em with coriander and ground fennel. Also roasted mushrooms (soy, EVOO); roasted fennel (S&P, Parmigianno-Reggiano, EVOO); romano beans braised with sauteed onions and tomatoes (garlic, marjoram, herbes de Provence); and roasted potato wedges (seasoned with smoked paprika, garlic powder, and S&P).


----------



## winemaker81

Dinner is going to be pizza tonight, a local pizzeria that is both great tasting and pricey.

I'm OT, but some might find this useful:

Yesterday afternoon our 9 yo refrigerator crapped out. The freezer was warm enough that ice was melting and puddled on the floor (which is how we realized it). A lot of stuff in the fridge was warm and stuff at the top of the freezer was defrosted.

We unloaded everything, moving frozen stuff that we judged ok to a full-size freezer, moving fridge items we judged were ok to coolers with ice, and junking a lot of formerly good stuff. Bought a 7.5 cf fridge last night, to tide us over until we get a replacement. Once we get a replacement for the full-size fridge, this is gonna be my wine fridge ... making the best of an unhappy situation!
 

_Buying a new fridge in the USA today is a challenge._ We checked Consumer Reports for ratings (understanding that not all models are rated and it's best to take the ratings with a grain of salt), then started checking the major retailer sites for what's available. In general, 2/3 of the listed units are out of stock or otherwise unavailable. Many of the ones in stock have projected delivery dates in late April or May.

We found a unit we like and the delivery date is Friday (tomorrow)! So we ordered it!

When the confirmation email arrived, at the top was a message stating that due to current circumstances, delivery may be delayed ...

Oh, well, we'll muddle through.


----------



## ibglowin

We found much the same problem looking to purchase a new range to replace our POS LG. After months of pouring over reviews from all the big box stores and even making an excel spreadsheet that contained a breakdown for each one with as far as % recommend and then breakdown by 5 Star down to 1 Star we decided to pull the trigger on a GE Cafe' Range (gas). Purchasing from Costco as they will double the 1 year warranty plus take it back if we are not happy 30 days after purchase. It was on sale and nicely discounted as well. The big box stores say they are NOT RETURNABLE....... 

Many models were OOS as well for extended periods of time. I suspect they are sitting on a freighter off the coast of CA waiting to be unloaded for weeks on end.

Hoping to have better luck this time with a different brand. I feel CR really lead us astray the last time.......


----------



## geek

Another vote for Costco...!!!!
No better place to buy anything....lol

How much Mike?


----------



## geek

This one? 
It says manuf rebate but not how much.




https://www.costco.com/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10701&storeId=10301&langId=-1&krypto=fM%2FmhNXLLk%2F1p%2FAc1H%2FyrPtmdHlLnSCf6uPlHHtZU6MBGg3Q5A2oNEgOfrmk4B8POP%2BrALhzjQgMNEd1ydwsgV%2BNlAup%2BrZ6Sv%2F2r%2ByrqWk%3D&ddkey=http%3ALogon


----------



## ibglowin

That's the one, we are getting the SS for $2599 delivered. Lowes wanted $3100. Home Depot was $2790.

The rebate is only if you purchase a minimum of (3) GE appliances at the same time........




It looks like it's actually going to be "free" as a new piece of legislation was signed into place today however........... 





geek said:


> This one?
> It says manuf rebate but not how much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10701&storeId=10301&langId=-1&krypto=fM%2FmhNXLLk%2F1p%2FAc1H%2FyrPtmdHlLnSCf6uPlHHtZU6MBGg3Q5A2oNEgOfrmk4B8POP%2BrALhzjQgMNEd1ydwsgV%2BNlAup%2BrZ6Sv%2F2r%2ByrqWk%3D&ddkey=http%3ALogon


----------



## geek

Yep, $2,599.99


----------



## ibglowin

Wurstfest night....... only with wine and not bier!


----------



## winemaker81

Still OT ... fridge is being installed right now. I firmly believe that architects should have a minimum of 1 year of delivering furniture before being allowed to design a house. Getting the fridge in the kitchen was a pretty good magic trick.


----------



## Rice_Guy

ibglowin said:


> We found much the same problem looking to purchase a new range to replace our POS LG. After months of pouring over reviews from all the big box stores and even making an excel spreadsheet that contained a breakdown for each one with as far as % recommend .......


FYI; we got a new gas oven just after thanksgiving, the convection bake is my wife’s favorite add on,, the air fryer has burnt edges on stuff


----------



## ibglowin

They had to remove the doors on our new Samsung fridge with French doors to get it into our kitchen about 8 years back. One entry point is 30" and the other is 30.75".......



winemaker81 said:


> I firmly believe that architects should have a minimum of 1 year of delivering furniture before being allowed to design a house. Getting the fridge in the kitchen was a pretty good magic trick.


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, I read the reviews on the "air fryer" in this oven. They were not good. I have no plans on using it as an air fryer ever. I have a very good counter top air fryer that we use on occasion and that works very well and I can toss the basket etc. right into the dishwasher for easy cleanup.



Rice_Guy said:


> FYI; we got a new gas oven just after thanksgiving, the convection bake is my wife’s favorite add on,, the air fryer has burnt edges on stuff


----------



## Yooper🍷

What do you do if your not going to make corned beef and cabbage? You turn it in to PASTRAMI just like Katz Deli does in NY City. Fall apart tender


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night.......

Meat free Lent dinner night! Guess who watched Stanley Tucci last night! LOL 

Pizza Margherita made with Ho-made sourdough crust, San Marzano tomato sauce, fresh mutz, fresh basil, EVOO and then fresh grated parm on top when it was pulled from the POS LG oven.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ho-made shrimp fra diavolo (hot pepper, aleppo pepper, tomatoes, garlic, oregano, basil, onions...) served over linguine; sauteed spinach with garlic, EVOO, and lemon; and for you pacifists out there: Visualize whorled peas (with heavy cream and cilantro).


----------



## bstnh1

Friday night dinner - grilled fresh salmon marinated in blackberry brandy, brown sugar, cloves & cinnamon, sautéed asparagus, baked tater and salad with raspberry pecan dressing.


----------



## winemaker81

Yesterday morning our new fridge was delivered. YAYYY! In the afternoon, the wife & I looked at each other and agreed we didn't feel like cooking, which is odd for us. We also agreed to get takeout from Texas Roadhouse, and I enjoyed the 1000 Stories Zinfandel with a NY Strip, mushrooms, and baked sweet potato.

Today I was informed that I was making chicken breast for dinner. Cool. I got out my last bottle of 2016 Chocolate Orange Port and made scaloppini. I didn't have much wine left and wanted to continue the theme, so I broke out a bottle of 2018 Coffee Port. It's not a typical dinner wine, but tonight it fit the bill!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 72483
> 
> 
> View attachment 72485



Holy cow Batman, that came out looking real good...!!!

.


----------



## sour_grapes

Grill time! First of the season. I do not have @Boatboy24 's dedication nor his skilz!

Mushroom caps (soy, sesame oil); grilled eggplant (Za'atar, garlic, lemon, EVOO); grilled asparagus (parm); dried lima beans (instapot, with cilantro, chipotle, sage); grilled grass-fed ribeye (brined, marinated in garlic and EVOO).


----------



## geek

@sour_grapes


----------



## geek

Is the site having issues with avatars? 
I see mine but I see some of you are missing it..


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Is the site having issues with avatars?
> I see mine but I see some of you are missing it..


I haven't noticed any missing.


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> I haven't noticed any missing.



your avatar is missing too


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> your avatar is missing too



I can see his, and everyone else's.

Luckily for me, my tagline has me covered for your situation in any event!


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> I can see his, and everyone else's.
> 
> Luckily for me, my tagline has me covered for your situation in any event!



This is very strange.
On this page yours is also missing but I can see the avatar for Mike, @Rice_Guy and @winemaker81 

I will try another browser instead of Chrome


----------



## geek

Tried MS Edge and no avatar displays, not even mine 

Yes, I am logged in.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Tried MS Edge and no avatar displays, not even mine
> 
> Yes, I am logged in.


I'm using chrome and none missing. Both on my phone and laptop.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> On this page yours is also missing but I can see the avatar for Mike, @Rice_Guy and @winemaker81


Looks like we're special!

I'm using Vivaldi, a fork from Chromium, and am experiencing no problems. Have you cleared the cache? That solves a lot of browser problems.


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> Looks like we're special!
> 
> I'm using Vivaldi, a fork from Chromium, and am experiencing no problems. Have you cleared the cache? That solves a lot of browser problems.



Since I tried MS Edge and have the same issue I think there's something else going on my side, also just tried IE and even my avatar does not show.
Weird.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> Since I tried MS Edge and have the same issue I think there's something else going on my side, also just tried IE and even my avatar does not show.


Close all applications and reboot Windows. After rebooting, open up temp folders and delete all files. Some files may be locked; if so, skip them. The temp folders are:

C:\Windows\temp\
C:\Temp\
C:\Users\<USERID>\AppData\Local\Temp\

Windows\temp will exist. C:\temp may not.

The temp folder under C:\user will exist, but may not be visible -- Microsoft makes the AppData folder invisible by default. If you can't find it, PM me -- we'll take this offline and not drive everyone else insane.


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, back on topic then! Except that it was brunch:

French omelet with sauteed spinach and Gruyere. Leftover mushy peas, and some leftover roasted, seasoned potato wedges.


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> Close all applications and reboot Windows. After rebooting, open up temp folders and delete all files. Some files may be locked; if so, skip them. The temp folders are:
> 
> C:\Windows\temp\
> C:\Temp\
> C:\Users\<USERID>\AppData\Local\Temp\
> 
> Windows\temp will exist. C:\temp may not.
> 
> The temp folder under C:\user will exist, but may not be visible -- Microsoft makes the AppData folder invisible by default. If you can't find it, PM me -- we'll take this offline and not drive everyone else insane.



Will PM you, I had already deleted all those files except rebooting, that's next.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Jumbo scallops and chilean sea bass over polenta with smoked gouda and prosciutto. Roasted broccolini on the side.


----------



## sour_grapes

Coho salmon, marinated in soy/lime, then seared; sauteed escarole with EVOO and garlic; mushroom risotto with Gorgonzola; and roasted artichoke hearts with Gruyere.


----------



## mainshipfred

I'll never catch up to the gourmets out there. This was my first attempt at pizza. Wanted to cook it on the kamado but it was too windy. So I used a pizza stone in the oven at 500*.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks good, @mainshipfred ! Welcome to the pizza addiction.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> with EVVO



What oil is that?


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> What oil is that?


They used two virgins to pick the olives instead of one.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> What oil is that?



I am not sure of the technical name, but it is colloquially referred to as "Fat-Fingered Oil."


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> What oil is that?



Extra virgin virgin oil.


----------



## GreginND

I made an Irish stew with a quick Irish soda bread. Erin go bragh!









Stew recipe video: 

Soda bread recipe video:


----------



## Mcjeff

No food pics, but my new appliance. Fontana Forni pizza oven. Wine and Pizza on the patio coming soon!


----------



## ibglowin

Sweet!



Mcjeff said:


> No food pics, but my new appliance. Fontana Forni pizza oven. Wine and Pizza on the patio coming soon!View attachment 72550
> View attachment 72551


----------



## CDrew

Mcjeff said:


> No food pics, but my new appliance. Fontana Forni pizza oven. Wine and Pizza on the patio coming soon!View attachment 72550
> View attachment 72551



Want.


----------



## winemaker81

When my fridge died last week, we quickly moved stuff around. A package of puff pastry was partially defrosted, so we popped it in the backup fridge. Had to use it up, so I made a Chicken Thighs in Puff Pastry, heavy on the garlic, ginger, and Herbes de Provence. Wife was happy! Served it with 2018 Metheglin, which is aging very nicely. The wine is just off-dry and is a good food wine.


----------



## bstnh1

Dinner tonight .... before we dug in.


----------



## Boatboy24

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## ibglowin

Beer Braised Brisket Poutine...........


----------



## ibglowin

Partial retread from Sunday night.

Pan seared halibut over polenta with smoked gouda, prosciutto, cherry tomato with lemon........


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Partial retread from Sunday night.
> 
> Pan seared halibut over polenta with smoked gouda, prosciutto, cherry tomato with lemon........
> 
> View attachment 72634



And a scallop?

Looks delish!


----------



## sour_grapes

I am having trouble with pix. It looks like something has changed in attaching pictures?

Anyway, we enjoyed broiled asparagus with Le Gruyere cheese; sauteed, then braised, lacinato kale with onions and coriander; seafood risotto with musrooms and truffle oil; and seared, wild caught Coho salmon, marinated in soy/lime, then served with a sauce of lemon, EVOO, garlic, Dijon, and parsley.


----------



## bstnh1

Is anyone else not getting "Yesterday's Forum Activity"? I noticed that I have not received the daily newsletter for probably a week or so now.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, One jumbo scallop was left over from Sunday. Too good to toss so it was the candy on top so to speak. LOL



sour_grapes said:


> And a scallop?
> 
> Looks delish!


----------



## ibglowin

Your pics somehow got saved as a PDF which is why they are not showing up normal. 



sour_grapes said:


> I am having trouble with pix. It looks like something has changed in attaching pictures?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Your pics somehow got saved as a PDF which is why they are not showing up normal.



Thanks! (Still getting used to the new computer  )


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> Partial retread from Sunday night.
> 
> Pan seared halibut over polenta with smoked gouda, prosciutto, cherry tomato with lemon........
> 
> View attachment 72634


Great looking plate. I'm pretty sure I'm alone in this but I don't get Polenta. I've tried making it a few times and it tastes like raw cornbread batter with the consistency of cream of wheat. Need to find a good Italian restaurant and try it there maybe. Care to share your recipe or technique, looks courser and much better than my attempts.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> Great looking plate. I'm pretty sure I'm alone in this but I don't get Polenta. I've tried making it a few times and it tastes like raw cornbread batter with the consistency of cream of wheat. Need to find a good Italian restaurant and try it there maybe. Care to share your recipe or technique, looks courser and much better than my attempts.



You are not entirely wrong! As you know, you can get cornmeal with grinds (different coarsenesses). But as to taste, a lot has to do with seasoning. Common additions are herbs (esp. sage) or cheeses (esp. a strong blue cheese).

Traditional Tuscan polenta is cooked for a LOONG time, which is said to change its taste, but I have never tried this. (After I read the book "Heat," I always wanted to do so, but never took on the project.)


----------



## ibglowin

I use Bob's Red Mill only. I follow the recipe on the back. But instead of water you substitute Chicken Broth cup for cup. We use this stuff which is concentrated and you make it by adding one pouch to a cup of water.



https://www.amazon.com/Savory-Choice-Chicken-Broth-Concentrate/dp/B06X3XR7HR/ref=sr_1_2?crid=BM05U7CSU83V&dchild=1&keywords=savory+choice+chicken+broth+concentrate&qid=1616260437&sprefix=savory+choices%2Caps%2C264&sr=8-2



Butter on top of that and of course your choice of cheese. Parm for Italian food but we love smoked gouda for the seafood as well as when we make "City Grits" for breakfast on Sunday.






Kraffty said:


> Great looking plate. I'm pretty sure I'm alone in this but I don't get Polenta. I've tried making it a few times and it tastes like raw cornbread batter with the consistency of cream of wheat. Need to find a good Italian restaurant and try it there maybe. Care to share your recipe or technique, looks courser and much better than my attempts.


----------



## sour_grapes

And I use half milk, half water for a creamier result.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> And I use half milk, half water for a creamier result.



That's what I use for Cream of Wheat.


----------



## Kraffty

Boatboy24 said:


> That's what I use for Cream of Wheat.



us too. maybe that's the problem


----------



## Kraffty

Red Meat Saturday night! Ribeye, green beans and stuffed potatoes. 2014 super Tuscan that I have no idea how I made. It was a late blend of an over oaked kit and cabernet from grapes that's been sitting in the basement. Taseted great and only have one bottle left.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

bstnh1 said:


> Is anyone else not getting "Yesterday's Forum Activity"? I noticed that I have not received the daily newsletter for probably a week or so now.


Mine was missing for 2 days but back now.


----------



## Kraffty

On our last market visit Lori found a new mexico green chile that I used to simmer some chicken thighs and use for tacos. Today I threw a half of a pork shoulder in the crock pot and covered with the rest of the chiles in hopes of ending up with pork chile verde for burritos. It's been in for about an hour and already smells really good, talk about simple. Finished pics tonight.


----------



## geek

Cheapo wine for 5.99 at Costco, ni complain.


----------



## Mcjeff

Saturday I tried out the new pizza oven. BBQ chicken pizza. Tasted good. I need to learn the oven a little but I’m excited to experiment.


----------



## Mcjeff

Sunday. Tuscan Salmon. 1st time I tried this recipe, everyone liked it, so I’ll make it again. I was going to put it over rice, but my daughter wanted a baked potato. Corn and a roasted pepper bruschetta. Paired with a Jamieson ranch Chardonnay.


----------



## Boatboy24

@Mcjeff : Deets on that salmon, please.


----------



## Mcjeff

Boatboy24 said:


> @Mcjeff : Deets on that salmon, please.


Sure. I found this recipe on cooking professionally site: 








Tuscan Salmon


Take your tastebuds on vacation to the sunny hills and vistas of Tuscany! Tuscan Salmon is infused with Mediterranean seasonings and dressed in a rich cream sauce that feels both rustic and elegant. Bright bursts of sun-dried tomatoes, tender spinach, and of course the flaky, fatty fish all...




www.cookingprofessionally.com


----------



## sour_grapes

Breakfast, anyone?

French omelet stuffed with chopped asparagus and Gruyere cheese. Some leftover roasted potato wedges, and a slice of corned beast from St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## sour_grapes

Leftover sauteed okra (onions, paprika); pinto beans (garlic, parsley, EVOO); sauteed Swiss chard (onions); and grilled country-style pork ribs (usual BBQ spices). Also a small side salad from our aerogarden. Yum!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

We've been having meals donated by family/friends all week, as my wife had a double mastectomy last week.
Today the weather was beautiful and had no one bringing meals, so I grilled some stuff 
Still taken from a video, not to clear due to all the smoke, but some ribs, steaks, and also some bacon for the Caesar salad. Also had since potato salad.
Way too much food, but lots of leftovers for tomorrow.


----------



## sour_grapes

GreenEnvy22 said:


> We've been having meals donated by family/friends all week, as my wife had a double mastectomy last week.
> Today the weather was beautiful and had no one bringing meals, so I grilled some stuff
> Still taken from a video, not to clear due to all the smoke, but some ribs, steaks, and also some bacon for the Caesar salad. Also had since potato salad.
> Way too much food, but lots of leftovers for tomorrow.



Best wishes for your wife!


----------



## Boatboy24

Wishing a speedy recovery for your wife!


----------



## M.E.N.

Same here but the problem seems to be fixed now.


----------



## GreginND

Looks like chicken, but believe it or not, it's made from wheat. Seitan is a centuries old food made by removing the starch from flour leaving behind the proteins. I made a BBQ chicken with it and wrapped it up with some coleslaw.


----------



## GreginND

Oh, my favorite way to make green beans. I haven't made my recipe video yet, but I'm working on it . . .


----------



## GreginND

Who doesn't love Brussel sprouts?


----------



## winemaker81

Yesterday my wife asked me to make chicken and dumplings for dinner. This is not a recipe -- think of it as a "method". It never comes out the same, but it's always good. What I did yesterday is documented *here*.

This uses my mom's recipe for dumplings, which I like better than any other recipe I've tried. After the chicken is cooked, I spoon the dumplings on top of the chicken, cover, and let steam.




These dumplings are heavy, very filling.




I like Winking Owl wines for cooking (sold locally at Aldi's for @2.97/bottle), but opened Verdicchio for myself. My wife doesn't care for the Verdicchio, tasted the Winking Owl Sauvignon Blanc, and liked it. This wine is "average", it doesn't have significant faults but neither is it exceptional in any way. However, my wife likes it so I will cheerfully make sure some is in stock.

One of the secrets of maintaining a successful relationship is making sure your mate is happy. July marks 30 years of marital bliss, so I've not screwed up too badly -- yet.


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> One of the secrets of maintaining a successful relationship is making sure your mate is happy. July marks 30 years of marital bliss, so I've not screwed up too badly -- yet.



Bryan,

I agree with you but there are some women that regardless of what you do, are never happy...lol


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> Yesterday my wife asked me to make chicken and dumplings for dinner. This is not a recipe -- think of it as a "method". It never comes out the same, but it's always good. What I did yesterday is documented here.
> 
> This uses my mom's recipe for dumplings, which I like better than any other recipe I've tried. After the chicken is cooked, I spoon the dumplings on top of the chicken, cover, and let steam.
> 
> View attachment 72740
> 
> 
> These dumplings are heavy, very filling.
> 
> View attachment 72739
> 
> 
> I like Winking Owl wines for cooking (sold locally at Aldi's for @2.97/bottle), but opened Verdicchio for myself. My wife doesn't care for the Verdicchio, tasted the Winking Owl Sauvignon Blanc, and liked it. This wine is "average", it doesn't have significant faults but neither is it exceptional in any way. However, my wife likes it so I will cheerfully make sure some is in stock.
> 
> One of the secrets of maintaining a successful relationship is making sure your mate is happy. July marks 30 years of marital bliss, so I've not screwed up too badly -- yet.
> 
> View attachment 72738



Looks good! Soooooo, are you going to share your dear mom's dumpling recipe?


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> Looks good! Soooooo, are you going to share your dear mom's dumpling recipe?


The link is in the first paragraph. I normally bold any links as the normal coloring is faint and most people (including me) miss it, but didn't. That is fixed.



geek said:


> I agree with you but there are some women that regardless of what you do, are never happy...lol


The magic trick is to _not _choose one of those people, or at least not marry 'em.


----------



## bstnh1

The less baking powder you use, the heavier and gummy the dumplings come out. I hate those dumplings that come out like a big wad of puffy, airy Wonder Bread! The recipe I use calls for 2 cups of flour and 3 tsp. baking powder. I never use more than 1 1/2 tsp. I guess most people would consider my dumplings complete failures because they're so dense. But then, most people aren't eating my dumplings.


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> The link is in the first paragraph. I normally bold any links as the normal coloring is faint and most people (including me) miss it, but didn't. That is fixed.



Thanks! Sorry I missed that.


----------



## Rice_Guy

Seared steak with bell pepper in a red wine reduction, baked potato and brussel sprouts, ,,, and_ BUTTER_
(vegetables  this has to be some place on weight watchers with low points)


----------



## Yooper🍷

Meijers had Corned Beef, flat,point cut packages - 3 - 4 lb. around $7.00. Used Katz Delli, NYC copycat recipe with some changes. It was great. Had to go pick up another.


----------



## sour_grapes

Yooper🍷 said:


> Meijers had Corned Beef, flat,point cut packages - 3 - 4 lb. around $7.00. Used Katz Delli, NYC copycat recipe with some changes. It was great. Had to go pick up another. View attachment 72812



That reminds me! I forgot to go pick up post-St.-Patty's-Day corned beast on sale.


----------



## cmason1957

Last night weather report for today was high of 50ish. But were they off on that, made it to 67. So after work a quick trip to the local store and what do you know, as I walk past the wine aisle The Federalist Red Blend for $10 and then at the meat counter rib steaks best buy today, so $5 off each. Both into the cart.





I included the label from the wine, what a blend Zinfandel, Cab Sauv, Merlot, Malbec, Syrah, Pinot Noir, and Carignane. Wow.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> I included the label from the wine, what a blend Zinfandel, Cab Sauv, Merlot, Malbec, Syrah, Pinot Noir, and Carignane. Wow.



"Kitchen Sink" blend, eh? How was it?


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> "Kitchen Sink" blend, eh? How was it?


Not bad at all. It had gotten better as it had sat in my glass. At $10, I would certainly buy it again. I think it's about a $15 or so wine for me.


----------



## Boatboy24

It hit 80 today. Surf and turf on the menu - Mexican style. 













A steak taco to start things off:




Y numero dos:


----------



## GreginND

If you are interested, I have finished the recipe. I have to say, this was one of my better stir fries and I think it is pretty true to the Szechuan technique. The flavors are tamed down a little for my US audience so if you like it more authentic, add some spicier Szechuan chili oil and Szechuan peppercorn.


----------



## winemaker81

The wife is out of town this weekend, so last night's dinner was a lazy one. I stopped at Aldi's and picked up the entire meal there.

I was going to make something with rotisserie chicken, but spotted frozen mussels ... and decided "what the heck?" Sticking with the theme "lazy" I purchased buttermilk biscuits in a tube. To round it out, Brussels Sprouts. This was the most work as I had to rinse-n-trim. Cooking was easy -- roll in olive oil with salt, pepper, & granulated garlic. Bake, cut down down, at 425 F for 25 minutes.





The mussels were in-shell -- open the package and drop in a large saucepan. Heat over medium high heat for 7 minutes. While I was waiting on the biscuits to bake, I unshelled the mussels and put them in a bit of melted butter. The leftover, mussel-flavored butter went well on the biscuits.

Wine? This didn't quite match the entree, but I was in a mood for red. I use Vivinio, a phone app that enables me to take a picture of the label, does a match, and shows consumer reviews. This one was rated 3.9/5.0 -- IME anything 3.6 or higher is decent if there are at least 50 reviews.





The aerator made a huge difference with this one. Unaerated, it's sort of bland. Aeration opened up the fruit. I will buy this one again.


----------



## gamble

Yooper🍷 said:


> Meijers had Corned Beef, flat,point cut packages - 3 - 4 lb. around $7.00. Used Katz Delli, NYC copycat recipe with some changes. It was great. Had to go pick up another. View attachment 72812


Looking forward to my first pastrami with overstocked corned beef: Did you use the Katz recipe from Amazing Ribs.com?


----------



## bstnh1

Friday night's dinner ..... fresh salmon pan seared in garlic butter, green beans, baked tater.


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> The wife is out of town this weekend, so last night's dinner was a lazy one. I stopped at Aldi's and picked up the entire meal there.
> 
> I was going to make something with rotisserie chicken, but spotted frozen mussels ... and decided "what the heck?" Sticking with the theme "lazy" I purchased buttermilk biscuits in a tube. To round it out, Brussels Sprouts. This was the most work as I had to rinse-n-trim. Cooking was easy -- roll in olive oil with salt, pepper, & granulated garlic. Bake, cut down down, at 450 F for 25 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 72868
> View attachment 72867
> 
> 
> The mussels were in-shell -- open the package and drop in a large saucepan. Heat over medium high heat for 7 minutes. While I was waiting on the biscuits to bake, I unshelled the mussels and put them in a bit of melted butter. The leftover, mussel-flavored butter went well on the biscuits.
> 
> Wine? This didn't quite match the entree, but I was in a mood for red. I use Vivinio, a phone app that enables me to take a picture of the label, does a match, and shows consumer reviews. This one was rated 3.9/5.0 -- IME anything 3.6 or higher is decent if there are at least 50 reviews.
> 
> View attachment 72869
> View attachment 72866
> 
> 
> The aerator made a huge difference with this one. Unaerated, it's sort of bland. Aeration opened up the fruit. I will buy this one again.



Winemaker ...... what brand is that aerator???


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> Winemaker ...... what brand is that aerator???


*Vintorio*. It's mentioned on *Liquor.com* as the best pourer. They like a hold-over model better, but I find the hold-over models messy to use.

When I showed my son the Vintorio, he had just taken a Transport course in college (chemical engineer). Transport, in this case, is liquid movement in various ways. He proceeded to explain to me in technical detail why this aerator works far better than my old one, a large globe shaped one. Oddly enough, I checked the the old style one does not appear to be available any more.  

We did a comparison between non-aerated and wines aerated with both, and the Vintorio won the contest.


----------



## mainshipfred

First attempt at beer can chicken, turned out pretty good


----------



## Boatboy24

That's a gorgeous bird, @mainshipfred !


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> *Vintorio*. It's mentioned on *Liquor.com* as the best pourer. They like a hold-over model better, but I find the hold-over models messy to use.
> 
> When I showed my son the Vintorio, he had just taken a Transport course in college (chemical engineer). Transport, in this case, is liquid movement in various ways. He proceeded to explain to me in technical detail why this aerator works far better than my old one, a large globe shaped one. Oddly enough, I checked the the old style one does not appear to be available any more.
> 
> We did a comparison between non-aerated and wines aerated with both, and the Vintorio won the contest.



Thank you!!! Gotta get me one! I also have a son who's a chemical engineer working for the big drug companies. I still have no clue what he does!! Oh, he's explained it to me - the way a chemical engineer would!


----------



## Kraffty

Broccoli, way over cooked London Broil and potatoes au gratin. Potatoes were the best thing on the plate last night, thin sliced covered in cream, butter and Gruyere cheese and baked for an hour at 375. Covered the meat in horse radish sauce after taking the pic, still tasted good.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> "Kitchen Sink" blend, eh? How was it?



I've been looking for the right "Kitchen Sink" photo for a label. If I ever get my lazy butt to start blending I'm pretty sure I'll have numerous smaller amounts of unused wine and was going to blend them and call it "Kitchen Sink". In fact I was thinking of making it an annual wine. It has to have some complexity to it and with a little of everything I can't imagine it wouldn't be somewhat balanced.


----------



## mainshipfred

Kraffty said:


> Broccoli, way over cooked London Broil and potatoes au gratin. Potatoes were the best thing on the plate last night, thin sliced covered in cream, butter and Gruyere cheese and baked for an hour at 375. Covered the meat in horse radish sauce after taking the pic, still tasted good.
> 
> View attachment 72884



Horse radish and beef is like bread and butter, P&J, oil and vinegar, etc, they just go together.


----------



## Mcjeff

Last night. Dialing in the pizza oven. Prosciutto, artichokes with Gouda and fontina cheese. I need to make this one again.


----------



## Boatboy24

A little over a pound of 80/20 chuck (for all burgers, not just this one) with about 1 TBS of mayo mixed in. Formed patties and generously seasoned the outside with salt and freshly ground pepper. Onto the grill over Kingsford Professional briquettes with a small handful of spent French oak cubes and topped w/ American cheese. Ho-made bacon, pickled onion, romaine and tomato, along w/ a slather of mayo on the bun.


----------



## Kraffty

Damn, that's a good looking burger Jim, I think you just set my menu for Saturday Night. Maybe some homemade Frys added to the mix.


----------



## bstnh1

Kraffty said:


> Damn, that's a good looking burger Jim, I think you just set my menu for Saturday Night. Maybe some homemade Frys added to the mix.



Yep, that's a great looking burger. But I'm not gonna wait! I'm going with burgers tonight!!!


----------



## Kraffty

Had a late lunch at the Black Bear Diner. I've never tried their Taco Salad and it was enormous, so big that we skipped dinner. It's about 12 inches long and 6 inches wide and looks like a giant Taco. From there we went over and signed our taxes, over paid Feds just slightly so small refund and actually owe the state $2.00. Maybe they'll let us make payments.


----------



## mainshipfred

Kraffty said:


> Had a late lunch at the Black Bear Diner. I've never tried their Taco Salad and it was enormous, so big that we skipped dinner. It's about 12 inches long and 6 inches wide and looks like a giant Taco. From there we went over and signed our taxes, over paid Feds just slightly so small refund and actually owe the state $2.00. Maybe they'll let us make payments.
> View attachment 72955



Pretty neat looking taco salad.


----------



## cmason1957

Kraffty said:


> Had a late lunch at the Black Bear Diner. I've never tried their Taco Salad and it was enormous, so big that we skipped dinner. It's about 12 inches long and 6 inches wide and looks like a giant Taco. From there we went over and signed our taxes, over paid Feds just slightly so small refund and actually owe the state $2.00. Maybe they'll let us make payments.
> View attachment 72955


That almost looks like a Cobb Salad, in a Taco Shell with Avacodos and Jalepenos. I'd eat on that for two days at least. Looks good!!


----------



## heatherd

GreginND said:


> Who doesn't love Brussel sprouts?



I had not heard about hotdish (or supper club or meat raffles) until I started watching Charlie Berens - his comedy is super funny. (2) Facebook


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Had some of my whisky buddies over tonight for some outside BBQ and drams for my birthday.
2 inch thick porterthouse steaks and some 12 hour brisket


----------



## geek

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Had some of my whisky buddies over tonight for some outside BBQ and drams for my birthday.
> 2 inch thick porterthouse steaks and some 12 hour brisket
> View attachment 73045
> View attachment 73046
> View attachment 73047



Happy birthday


----------



## ibglowin

The new GE Cafe' range just got shipped and is scheduled to be installed on Tuesday! Can't wait to have a 500F GAS range! 

Until then I limp along with my POS LG Electric........

Up first was a sourdough thin crust with pepperoni, kalamata olives, mozzarella and fresh basil..........




Next up was my first time go with some of the KA "00" Pizza Flour. Made it up 24 hours before hand and just let it rise and kept punching it down every 3-4 hours and then started the stretching and pulling about an hour before I was ready to bake.

I have to overcook the top in order to get the bottom halfway done sadly with the LG and that is with it at 475 (supposedly)..........

Simple Mergharita pizza with San Marzano tomato sauce (yellow can), fresh Mutz, EVOO, fresh basil and then fresh ground Parm........




Day and nights difference in crust taste and texture. Will be putting this crust into the rotation for sure!

Washed it all down with a 2016 II Vintners Grenache (CV) that was especially delightful.


----------



## geek

I feel tempted to cook a brisket overnight since we will have visitors tomorrow, but overnight temps dipping to the high 20s and fire management would be a pain with the Weber kettle, wish I had a pellet grill for cases like this.

Wish I felt confident in cooking it inside in the oven but I don’t. So I think St Louis ribs in the oven seems to be the option for me.


----------



## ibglowin

I would start it early in the AM and cook it at a higher temp (325) till you hit the stall (~5-6 hours) and then bring it in and finish it in the oven either in a Dutch oven or wrap in foil or butcher paper and then place in a deep aluminum pan until you hit ~200F or it is probe tender.



geek said:


> I feel tempted to cook a brisket overnight since we will have visitors tomorrow, but overnight temps dipping to the high 20s and fire management would be a pain with the Weber kettle, wish I had a pellet grill for cases like this.
> 
> Wish I felt confident in cooking it inside in the oven but I don’t. So I think St Louis ribs in the oven seems to be the option for me.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I would start it early in the AM and cook it at a higher temp (325) till you hit the stall (~5-6 hours) and then bring it in and finish it in the oven either in a Dutch oven or wrap in foil or butcher paper and then place in a deep aluminum pan until you hit ~200F or it is probe tender.



I thought about that option, thanks. But I guess I'm not ready since I don't even have the brisket, by the time I go to Costco and then trim it....yeah I know....excuses and more excuses.....


----------



## GreginND

As a vegan, I just love me some chicken . . .


----------



## opus345

GreginND said:


> As a vegan, I just love me some chicken . . .




Great video!


----------



## Boatboy24

Bought a pre-cooked ham at Wegmans as well as a turkey breast. Threw a quick brine together when we got home on Sat night and left the turkey in overnight. Cooked on the Performer over Kingsford Pro with some cherry. I did the ham in the WOO (Weber Outdoor Oven) and made a glaze with some fresh squeezed OJ, butter, cinnamon, honey, brown sugar, cider vinegar and dijon. Some good sandwiches coming up this week.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Had some of my whisky buddies over tonight for some outside BBQ and drams for my birthday.
> 2 inch thick porterthouse steaks and some 12 hour brisket
> View attachment 73045
> View attachment 73046
> View attachment 73047



What a spread! Happy birthday!


----------



## cmason1957

I forgot to take pictures. (I know it didn't really happen), kids decided to visit inlaws and t or go camping for four Easter, so wife and I were alone. Picked up a five pound brisket flat. This had to be one of the longest cos for such a small piece of meat. Into the smoker this morning at about 10 am, standard 225F, verified with an external temp probe and one in the meat. Wrapped at 170F at 230, then it only made it up to 175 by 430, wife was getting anxious, so liked the temp up to 265F. Got it to 190 (really wanted it higher) by 530. Pulled it cubed it up, added some bbq sauce and back in the smoker for an hour to caramelize it some. Tasted really good, but could have used some extra cooking. Not falk apart tender, like I wanted. Oh well, the bbq beans and potato salad turned out well and all worked together. Lunches all week long.


----------



## Ivywoods

Busy Easter Sunday here and I even bottled my first two batches of wine! (It was a bit of an unorganized circus but that's another story!) I was tired so tonight it's meatloaf made from venison, a little beef and some homemade pork sausage.


----------



## bstnh1

cmason1957 said:


> I forgot to take pictures. (I know it didn't really happen), kids decided to visit inlaws and t or go camping for four Easter, so wife and I were alone. Picked up a five pound brisket flat. This had to be one of the longest cos for such a small piece of meat. Into the smoker this morning at about 10 am, standard 225F, verified with an external temp probe and one in the meat. Wrapped at 170F at 230, then it only made it up to 175 by 430, wife was getting anxious, so liked the temp up to 265F. Got it to 190 (really wanted it higher) by 530. Pulled it cubed it up, added some bbq sauce and back in the smoker for an hour to caramelize it some. Tasted really good, but could have used some extra cooking. Not falk apart tender, like I wanted. Oh well, the bbq beans and potato salad turned out well and all worked together. Lunches all week long.


All that time ........ hours and hours...... and you "forgot" to take pictures?? Truth is you bought a canned ham and ate it cold, right?


----------



## sour_grapes

I had a small pork shoulder (~1.5 lbs), which I smoked/grilled low and slow all day with BBQ spices. The pulled pork turned out good, not great. We also enjoyed navy beans (garlic, parsley, etc.); broccoli rabe (EVOO, garlic, gochujang); and artichokes (steamed, then grilled, served with a hollandaise-based dipping sauce, additionally with mustard, EVOO, and truffle oil).


----------



## cmason1957

bstnh1 said:


> All that time ........ hours and hours...... and you "forgot" to take pictures?? Truth is you bought a canned ham and ate it cold, right?



Well, It wasn't so much forgot as after all that time SWMBO wasn't going to wait for me to take a few pictures, she was starting to get hangry. I suppose that happens when you expect a 4-5 hour cook and end up with lots more. I'll try to get a pic of the burnt ends result, but it isn't nearly as impressive.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

What's for dessert.
Sunny Citrus layer cheesecake.
It takes a while baking in layers but everyone liked it.
Takes about 20-30 mins/layer. Crust, lime, lemon, orange and sour cream mixer. Candied orange on top.
1 tbl zest and 1/4 cup juice for each layer.


----------



## Kraffty

Enjoying the awesome springtime weather with Grilled burgers Saturday and Babybacks on Sunday.


----------



## ibglowin

Nice! We are in the same boat. Feels like we went straight to Summer the last couple days!



Kraffty said:


> Enjoying the awesome springtime weather with Grilled burgers Saturday and Babybacks on Sunday.


----------



## heatherd

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Had some of my whisky buddies over tonight for some outside BBQ and drams for my birthday.
> 2 inch thick porterthouse steaks and some 12 hour brisket
> View attachment 73045
> View attachment 73046
> View attachment 73047


Happy birthday!


----------



## GreginND

opus345 said:


> Great video!



Thank you. Boy, this video seems to have taken off. There are a lot of people interested in this process. I'm glad it's helping people make better seitan.


----------



## GreginND

Just vegetable soup. Low cal, low fat, high flavor!


----------



## bstnh1

Kraffty said:


> Enjoying the awesome springtime weather with Grilled burgers Saturday and Babybacks on Sunday.
> View attachment 73091
> View attachment 73092


I want to see a picture of you (or anyone) with their mouth open wide enough to take a bite of that burger! It looks huge!


----------



## Ty520

Smoked a prime rib for Easter dinner


----------



## sour_grapes

Flanken-style short ribs, seared, then braised with mushrooms and onions, served with bibimbap sauce; braised baby bok choy (garlic, gochujang pepper); sautéed green beans and onions with sesame oil and soy; roasted butternut squash with curry; and homemade kimchi.


----------



## Ivywoods

I want to try that gojuchang sauce sometme. I've never had it but the ingredient list sounds good. sour_grapes your granite looks exactly like what I am putting in the house we are renovating. Silver Wave is the name of the style I am using. Looks the same.


----------



## Ty520

Ivywoods said:


> I want to try that gojuchang sauce sometme. I've never had it but the ingredient list sounds good. sour_grapes your granite looks exactly like what I am putting in the house we are renovating. Silver Wave is the name of the style I am using. Looks the same.



Korean kalbi short ribs with gojuchang to give it some kick is to die for. Slow braised then under a broiler or on a grill for a few minutes to crisp them up


----------



## ibglowin

That'll do pig. That'll do........


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> That'll do pig. That'll do........
> 
> View attachment 73133
> 
> 
> View attachment 73134



Woot!


----------



## Ivywoods

Wow! What make is your range? I'm remodeling a kitchen and in the process of placing the range. The kitchen isn't finished, but I'll get a picture today when I'm over there.


----------



## ibglowin

GE Cafe' Range



https://www.costco.com/café-30-inch.-5.6-cu.-ft.-smart-slide-in-front-control%2c-gas-range-with-convection-oven.product.100481491.html






Ivywoods said:


> Wow! What make is your range? I'm remodeling a kitchen and in the process of placing the range. The kitchen isn't finished, but I'll get a picture today when I'm over there.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> GE Cafe' Range
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/café-30-inch.-5.6-cu.-ft.-smart-slide-in-front-control%2c-gas-range-with-convection-oven.product.100481491.html



It looks like wifi capable so you can control it remotely. But man at a $2,800 price tag, what other special bells and whistles does it have? lol

Beautiful unit though.


----------



## ibglowin

Well for one we just took it out for its inaugural bake and it didn't burn things at the back of the oven and leave it almost raw in the front like the LG did on everything so that is priceless IMHO. Its almost top of the line GE, you can go Profile for cheaper but Profile did not have a Proofing option which I am using every week these days for bread or pizza dough. Its really well made with 6 burners and heavy duty grates and it came with a heavy duty griddle (for the center) and not an optional purchase like it is on the lower priced models. It is wifi enabled so I can start the oven in the AM while I am still in bed and then it will send me a push notification when the oven is up to temp. I can also change oven settings via wifi and check a timer via wifi. Lots of things that are neat but the real problem was we had a shitty oven with the electric LG.

So far Mrs IB is very happy with the first cook. This weekend will try it out on some sourdough bread.


----------



## geek

"Hey Siri, turn on the oven at 350F for 2 hours"


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, you can do that.



geek said:


> "Hey Siri, turn on the oven at 350F for 2 hours"


----------



## geek

"Hey Siri, don't you dare burning the cookies..!!" lol

Congrats Mike, it is a beautiful unit for sure and hope it will last you guys for many years.

I am really into learning home smart automation and hoping to implement some at an apartment I may be buying in the DR later this year. Smart locks, smart lighting, door bells, etc etc.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Me too after the last lemon we purchased......

We are about as automated as I want (I think). All the lights are smart bulbs (Hue) and can be controlled via Alexa or Phone app. Thermostat, Nest Protect CO/smoke detector, outdoor security cameras, indoor security cameras, HDTV's and AV Receivers, Air Conditioner. Everything is connected in some way including the cars for updates to Apple CarPlay etc.

Have locks that are keypad but not network connected. I can enter temporary unlock codes for dog sitters etc and then delete them when the job is over. At some point I may upgrade but I will wait for better encryption and overall technology of those to mature a bit more before jumping in on them.



geek said:


> "Hey Siri, don't you dare burning the cookies..!!" lol
> 
> Congrats Mike, it is a beautiful unit for sure and hope it will last you guys for many years.
> 
> I am really into learning home smart automation and hoping to implement some at an apartment I may be buying in the DR later this year. Smart locks, smart lighting, door bells, etc etc.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

geek said:


> "Hey Siri, turn on the oven at 350F for 2 hours"


Smarter than Alexa, I also have a GE oven with Wifi. I say preheat oven to 350 and she sometimes starts playing music on the 8 inch Apple Echo Show.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> LOL Me too after the last lemon we purchased......
> 
> We are about as automated as I want (I think). All the lights are smart bulbs (Hue) and can be controlled via Alexa or Phone app. Thermostat, Nest Protect CO/smoke detector, outdoor security cameras, indoor security cameras, HDTV's and AV Receivers, Air Conditioner. Everything is connected in some way including the cars for updates to Apple CarPlay etc.
> 
> Have locks that are keypad but not network connected. I can enter temporary unlock codes for dog sitters etc and then delete them when the job is over. At some point I may upgrade but I will wait for better encryption and overall technology of those to mature a bit more before jumping in on them.



Read into the newer better communication called thread....so interesting and much better than Bluetooth.


----------



## Ivywoods

Obviously we still have work to do on the kitchen walls but we just finished installing this range today. Zline dual fuel gas and electric convection oven in cobalt blue. Its going to be so much nicer than what I have been using.


----------



## ibglowin

Nice! I saw one at Lowes when we were looking around. So does this have electric oven then? Where does the heating element reside?



Ivywoods said:


> Obviously we still have work to do on the kitchen walls but we just finished installing this range today. Zline dual fuel gas and electric convection oven in cobalt blue. Its going to be so much nicer than what I have been using.


----------



## heatherd

Looks great @ibglowin! We ended up replacing our electric cooktop with a new gas slide-in oven/range and new ducted exhaust. Actually having the smells and heat go outside is a miracle, much less the great control of cooking with gas. The first is the "before" and the second is the "after."


----------



## ibglowin

Beautiful! Looks like a GE Profile? Fantastic looking makeover!



heatherd said:


> Looks great @ibglowin! We ended up replacing our electric cooktop with a new gas slide-in oven/range and new ducted exhaust. Actually having the smells and heat go outside is a miracle, much less the great control of cooking with gas. The first is the "before" and the second is the "after."
> 
> View attachment 73145
> 
> 
> View attachment 73146


----------



## heatherd

ibglowin said:


> Beautiful! Looks like a GE Profile? Fantastic looking makeover!


Thanks!! Its Whirlpool. A couple more shots. We have a '56 ranch so needed to make some updates.


----------



## ibglowin

Nice! 

I don't suppose oven space is ever in short supply!



heatherd said:


> Thanks!! Its Whirlpool. A couple more shots. We have a '56 ranch so needed to make some updates.


----------



## sour_grapes

Angel hair with ho-made tomato sauce with mushrooms, sauteed garlic, and grilled sausage; steamed/roasted artichokes with hollandaise-based lemon/butter dip; sauteed fennel and onions with sherry and white wine. (Don't worry about the small portion -- I had seconds!  )


----------



## Ivywoods

ibglowin yes it is the electric oven with convection and gas rangetop. I liked the cobalt blue because that is how all my dishes are decorated and my entire kitchen will be cobalt blue and white in a country French style. Besides the convection feature I really like the range of power on the cooktop burners from the big one on the front left (Great for my canniing activities) as well as the very small one on the back that will we really nice for just keeping something warm. I'm excited to be able to start using it! When the wall is finished there will be a tile backsplash with a medallion behind the stove that is a blue willow still life. I will do the tiling myself. I love doing it.


----------



## ibglowin

My first cook in the GE Cafe' tonight and it went excellent! Made up some ho-made quiche using some of the leftover smoked ham from Easter. One ham & spinach, the other ham, green chile (of course) and tomato. Perfect crust perfect browning on top, no spillage. I did tell Alexa to preheat the oven to 375F and she did while I was prepping. Then I told her to set an oven timer to 40 min and that happened as well. I did NOT need to rotate the pan midway! Convection bake worked just as advertised. 

Happy Camper!


----------



## ibglowin

Perfection!


----------



## sour_grapes

Congrats, Mike!


----------



## sour_grapes

Thin asparagus, roasted only to tender, with chervil and melted Brugge comtesse cheese; baked sweet 'tater; bacon and collard greens with crushed red pepper; roasted chicken thighs (smoked paprika, garlic, S&P).


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 73173
> 
> 
> Perfection!


The only problem I see is that you no longer have an excuse for cooking ANYTHING to less than perfection. Glad your replacement is meeting your expectations and LG now stands for Long Gone!


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Can't wait till Sunday to bake some bread in it. I had some room in the bottle shed so it is in storage for a few months as a back up just in case. Then it's off to Habitat for Humanity.

We still have an LG Microwave we purchased at the same time as the LG Range. Its been reliable so far and the one thing it has that I have not seen on other over the oven microwaves is an extended vent-a-hood. That is pretty nice. You depress the vent and it pops out another 6" over the range for better draw on anything on the front burners. It's also vented to the outside via a pipe that goes through the ceiling.

Saw that GE Cafe' makes a matching microwave. Its only $1100........ LOL

Nothing matches at all now.

Samsung French door fridge
Maytag Dishwsher
GE Range
LG Microwave

At least they are all SS!



Kraffty said:


> The only problem I see is that you no longer have an excuse for cooking ANYTHING to less than perfection. Glad your replacement is meeting your expectations and LG now stands for Long Gone!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Nothing matches at all now.
> 
> Samsung French door fridge
> Maytag Dishwsher
> GE Range
> LG Microwave
> 
> At least they are all SS!



IMHO, there is absolutely no reason to match appliances. Who cares!? (Well, obviously a lot of people do!) Just get the best tool for each job.

KitchenAid French door fridge
Bosch diswasher
Blue Star range
Sharp drawer microwave
Miele vent hood


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> IMHO, there is absolutely no reason to match appliances. Who cares!? (Well, obviously a lot of people do!) Just get the best tool for each job.
> 
> KitchenAid French door fridge
> Bosch diswasher
> Blue Star range
> Sharp drawer microwave
> Miele vent hood



I am with you, but SWMBO says that's just wrong, imagine the horror when someone notices that the color of one is one off from one of the others, we can't have that kinda thing in her house.


----------



## ibglowin

Take and Bake Pizza. So amazing to have an oven that actually can bake!


----------



## Kraffty

I see you’ve started your 2nd career as a GE spokesman  nice cook on that crust


----------



## geek

So Mike can we friends of the wine making group can pay you a visit, we gotta see the new stove...


----------



## ibglowin

As long as your all fully vaxxed! LOL



geek said:


> So Mike can we friends of the wine making group can pay you a visit, we gotta see the new stove...


----------



## ibglowin

Interesting but a little pricey!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Interesting but a little pricey!




I've been looking at these for some time. Tempting.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> As long as your all fully vaxxed! LOL



2nd dose (Pfizer) this coming week


----------



## ibglowin

The size (finally) seems about right. The others were too small IMHO. 




Boatboy24 said:


> I've been looking at these for some time. Tempting.


----------



## ibglowin

Of course we have perfect timing to switch over to a new natural gas stove. We were notified a few weeks back that our natural gas prices were to increase from $0.55/therm to $1.22/therm for the next 6 months. Our county gets our natural gas evidently from the spot market and when the cold snap in TX hit back in February as most know the spot market price for natural gas went up like 9000% that week. I guess instead of fighting the insane increase they are gonna roll and recoup it from us. All of the utility companies in TX are fighting the exorbitant gas charges and of course law suits are beginning to line up.



Kraffty said:


> I see you’ve started your 2nd career as a GE spokesman  nice cook on that crust


----------



## ibglowin

Dirty birds today on the smoker!


----------



## ibglowin

They are just about done..........


----------



## geek

LOL ...!!!


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Just say no to crock pot ribs!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Just say no to crock pot ribs!



Have to admit there’s nothing better when in a rush


----------



## Boatboy24

We actually ventured out to a tapas place tonight. Felt good (though a tad concerning) to get out. Patatas bravas, shrimp, meatballs, mussels, calamari, octopus, Brussels sprouts, asparagus, salmon, arugula salad, and more. Washed down with some nice Garnacha and finished with some Tres Leches. Fat dumb and happy right now.


----------



## Ivywoods

I can't take credit, but I did
partake! My husband smoked these baby back ribs today with oak and hi
ckory. It grows on our place and he just shaves a little off a dead branch. I don't know what all he put in the sauce but it turned out awesome good. I ate too much!


----------



## Ivywoods

Ivywoods said:


> I can't take credit, but I didView attachment 73350
> partake! My husband smoked these baby back ribs today with oak and hiView attachment 73350
> ckory. It grows on our place and he just shaves a little off a dead branch. I don't know what all he put in the sauce but it turned out awesome good. I ate too much!


----------



## Kraffty

While not the classic color and look I have to say this was about the best brisket I've ever cooked. Cut with a fork but not falling apart, fat melted and tasty. Only paired with Mac and cheese and a cab. Approx 10 hours in the smoker on chucks of hickory then a couple of hours at 350 on the gas grill wrapped in foil.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks nice and tender, @Kraffty .


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> They are just about done..........
> 
> View attachment 73345


So, do they do the 2-step or the Tango during cooking ?


----------



## geek

Wanting to cook a brisket really bad....love the point.


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Dirty birds today on the smoker!
> 
> View attachment 73344


I see these obscene birds have lost their heads.


----------



## ibglowin

Baked Ziti in the new Cafe'




Washed it all down with a 2013 B. Leighton Syrah.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Baked Ziti in the new Cafe'
> 
> View attachment 73371
> 
> 
> Washed it all down with a 2013 B. Leighton "Gratitude" Syrah wine.
> 
> View attachment 73372



Where's the bread?


----------



## winemaker81

Brisket with Sunday Sauce, e.g., brisket slow cooked in a red sauce. Served with tortellini and salad, with a Spanish red.

For the crockpot, I remove all visible fat from the brisket, which often reduces the size by 1/3.


----------



## ibglowin

In the bread thread of course!



Boatboy24 said:


> Where's the bread?


----------



## winemaker81

I posted the recipe for *Brisket in Sunday Sauce*.


----------



## SLM

Chipotle steak pizza inspired by Moose's Tooth in Anchorage
Anvil Dionysus Vineyard cab


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Baked Ziti in the new Cafe'
> 
> 
> 
> Washed it all down with a 2013 B. Leighton Syrah wine.
> 
> View attachment 73372


By the size of the image I'm seeing, must have been a "big" wine, LOL.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> By the size of the image I'm seeing, must have been a "big" wine, LOL.



Hey Craig...!!!!! Missed you pal.


----------



## Ivywoods

Charro beans and cornbread. What happened to the cornbread?!?!


----------



## ibglowin

Recipe please! 



Ivywoods said:


> Charro beans......


----------



## Ivywoods

1 lb of pinto beans. Cook separately in plenty of water (my disclaimer is I don't measure much when I'm cooking)
after they have softened add up to 1/2 lb cooked bacon, half pound of chopped ham, and other pork is okay depending on what you have on hand. I used some polish sausage I had in the fridge, 1 medium onion chopped, 3 or 4 cloves of pressed garlic cloves, teaspoon each salt, pepper, chili pepper and cumin, maybe a half teaspoon of oregano. Let that simmer together with the beans. Add jalapenos to your own taste along with a couple fresh tomatoes or a can of diced tomatoes. I use a quart of my home canned tomatoes. At the end add some cilantro to your own taste. It should be in a soup form. You can also add beef or chicken broth to the beans while they are cooking.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like you added ham and sausage in the pic?



Ivywoods said:


> 1 lb of pinto beans. Cook separately in plenty of water (my disclaimer is I don't measure much when I'm cooking)
> after they have softened add up to 1/2 lb cooked bacon, half pound of chopped ham, and other pork is okay depending on what you have on hand. I used some polish sausage I had in the fridge, 1 medium onion chopped, 3 or 4 cloves of pressed garlic cloves, teaspoon each salt, pepper, chili pepper and cumin, maybe a half teaspoon of oregano. Let that simmer together with the beans. Add jalapenos to your own taste along with a couple fresh tomatoes or a can of diced tomatoes. I use a quart of my home canned tomatoes. At the end add some cilantro to your own taste. It should be in a soup form. You can also add beef or chicken broth to the beans while they are cooking.


----------



## Ivywoods

ibglowin-yes ham and some polish sausage I had on hand. You can use a variety of pork in it but don't skip the bacon. I don't follow an exact recipe-kind of like some winemakers ad-lib their batches. In the authentic recipe it uses something called "chorizo" I think. It's a pork product but I don't have any and have never looked for it.


----------



## winemaker81

Ivywoods said:


> I don't follow an exact recipe-kind of like some winemakers ad-lib their batches. In the authentic recipe it uses something called "chorizo" I think. It's a pork product but I don't have any and have never looked for it.


Ditto. When I write down a recipe, it's what I did at that time. I don't necessarily measure and may substitute ingredients, so I don't often exactly repeat a dish. But no one complains!  

Chorizo is a spicy sausage. I thought it was Mexican, but it originated in Spain/Portugal, so there are apparently numerous variations.


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> Ditto. When I write down a recipe, it's what I did at that time. I don't necessarily measure and may substitute ingredients, so I don't often exactly repeat a dish. But no one complains!
> 
> Chorizo is a spicy sausage. I thought it was Mexican, but it originated in Spain/Portugal, so there are apparently numerous variations.



My understanding is that _chorizo_ indicates that the sausage is made with paprika. (I am typing all of this deliberately from memory, with no googling.) I was always confused why I would LOVE some chorizo, and then not like a different version. Usually I loved chorizo orginating on the Iberian peninsula, but not so fond of Mexican dishes made with chorizo. I eventually looked up what the word meant, simply that it featured paprika. It seemed to me that Mexican chorizo had a sweetness that I find off-putting, but Iberian chorizo is just savory.


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> I eventually looked up what the word meant, simply that it featured paprika.


*The Wikipedia page* is informative. Spanish and Portuguese chorizo is made with chopped pork and smoke paprika, and can be hot or sweet, depending on the paprika. Mexican chorizo is made with a native pepper and ground pork. Other places make it differently, so the point of origin is important.

If looking for Spanish chorizo, try Puerto Rican, which is supposedly similar.


----------



## ibglowin

You can find at least half a dozen varieties of chorizo in the grocery stores in NM. They are of course all Mexican chorizo and very spicy. They are all made from the crappiest cuts of beef or pork (yes you have a choice)! It is also 85% fat. Last time I bought some and cooked it up to add into eggs for a breakfast burrito when it was cooked there was only a couple ounces of meat in the pan and the rest was red fat. Makes for a tasty BB but it is not good for your arteries by any means!


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> *The Wikipedia page* is informative. Spanish and Portuguese chorizo is made with chopped pork and smoke paprika, and can be hot or sweet, depending on the paprika. Mexican chorizo is made with a native pepper and ground pork. Other places make it differently, so the point of origin is important.
> 
> If looking for Spanish chorizo, try Puerto Rican, which is supposedly similar.



Ahh, yes. Thanks for that link. Another key difference that page pointed out is that the chorizos from Iberia (at least the ones that I am familiar with) are smoked and ready-to-eat, while the Mexican ones I encounter are uncooked. It seems so obvious now, but I hadn't put that together.


----------



## Mcjeff

Prosciutto, artichoke and onion pizza


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> Ahh, yes. Thanks for that link. Another key difference that page pointed out is that the chorizos from Iberia (at least the ones that I am familiar with) are smoked and ready-to-eat, while the Mexican ones I encounter are uncooked. It seems so obvious now, but I hadn't put that together.


I had to look up a recipe for Spanish chorizo. The smoking process requires things I don't have, as I was not familiar with "cold smoking". *This site* has a lot of information regarding making sausages and I'll be reading through it.

I've made Italian and breakfast sausages from venison and pork. Spanish chorizo will be a new adventure.


----------



## heatherd

ibglowin said:


> Dirty birds today on the smoker!
> 
> View attachment 73344


My hubby is a long-time Seahawks fan. He would like your sign and your explicit bird on bird action.


----------



## heatherd

sour_grapes said:


> My understanding is that _chorizo_ indicates that the sausage is made with paprika. (I am typing all of this deliberately from memory, with no googling.) I was always confused why I would LOVE some chorizo, and then not like a different version. Usually I loved chorizo orginating on the Iberian peninsula, but not so fond of Mexican dishes made with chorizo. I eventually looked up what the word meant, simply that it featured paprika. It seemed to me that Mexican chorizo had a sweetness that I find off-putting, but Iberian chorizo is just savory.


In South Texas there are often chorizo and queso blanco dip or chorizo and egg breakfast tacos. It a spicy, uncooked, ground sausage. I didn't find it to be sweet at all.


----------



## sour_grapes

heatherd said:


> In South Texas there are often chorizo and queso blanco dip or chorizo and egg breakfast tacos. It a spicy, uncooked, ground sausage. I didn't find it to be sweet at all.



Yes, I am sure you are right. Now that I have a better handle on how broad the term _chorizo_ is, I now suspect that there are significant regional differences between versions.

Imagine a bunch of Mandarin-speaking people puzzling over what exactly is meant by the term _sausage._


----------



## sour_grapes

Roasted rainbow trout (stuffed with preserved lemons, garlic, parsley, herbes de Provence); roasted cauliflower with paprika, garlic, and butter; roasted asparagus topped with Brugge Comtesse cheese; and plain ol' white rice.


----------



## SLM

sour_grapes said:


> Imagine a bunch of Mandarin-speaking people puzzling over what exactly is meant by the term _sausage._



Quite similar to wine. The uneducated may speak of wine in broad terms but they are generally not aware, as we all are, that there are actually two types of wine, red and white.


----------



## cmason1957

SLM said:


> Quite similar to wine. The uneducated may speak of wine in broad terms but they are generally not aware, as we all are, that there are actually two types of wine, red and white.



Only two? What about rose, orange, all the various fruit wines, candy wines.


----------



## SLM

cmason1957 said:


> Only two? What about rose, orange, all the various fruit wines, candy wines.


Yes, you get my point


----------



## GreginND

Who knew you could make decent vegan "bacon" from the starch left over from washing out flour to make seitan? Me, that's who!



It was great on pizza . . .


----------



## Boatboy24

Mixed grill:


----------



## Boatboy24

Easy Asian night tonight. Teriyaki chicken, pre-made frozen dumplings (which were quite good, actually - Wegman's organic), and a salad with ho-made sesame vinaigrette and the old fashioned "Chow Mein noodles". Made a dipping sauce for the dumplings too.


----------



## ibglowin

A family favorite for sure. Lemony Shrimp and Risotto. Recipe courtesy of my good friend Giada.......


----------



## Ivywoods

Tonight venison backstrap (loin) with home canned green beans and sweet potatoes. This was followed by home canned Bartlett pears. It was delicious and I'm stuffed.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> A family favorite for sure. Lemony Shrimp and Risotto. Recipe courtesy of my good friend Giada.......
> 
> View attachment 73521



Linky, linky, please.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Linky, linky, please.




Oooh! Oooh! I have it: LMGTFY - Let Me Google That For You


----------



## sour_grapes

Mushroom risotto and parm with truffle oil; sauteed/braised Swiss chard with gochugaru peppers; parboiled green beans with butter and Parmiggiano-Reggiano; and country-style pork ribs braised in canned tomatoes.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> A family favorite for sure. Lemony Shrimp and Risotto. Recipe courtesy of my good friend Giada.......
> 
> View attachment 73521


Really looks good, BUT a picture of Giada would be nice too.


----------



## ibglowin

Lemony Shrimp and Risotto


Get Lemony Shrimp and Risotto Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Rembee

Tonight will be a cajun favorite of mine. Catfish Couvillion served over a bed of rice.


For those who are wondering how to pronounce Couvillion it's pronounced 
Coo-vee-on


----------



## Merrywine

Roast duck, yam and frozen mixed veggies.


----------



## ibglowin

Which will win tonight's "throw down"?


----------



## sour_grapes

We celebrated our anniversary early last night. Went with a version of surf 'n' turf: Dungeness crab (delicious garlic/herb dipping butter); filet with mushroom/garlic/red wine reduction sauce; orzo (parsley, herbes de Provence, and Parmiggiano-Regiano); peas (butter and chervil); lacinato kale braised in ho-made chicken stock; a simple salad with grated Comtesse cheese and ho-made vinaigrette. All was delicious, except the kale: I ruined it by oversalting  . Washed down with a Gruet Blanc de Noirs, and a Primitivo from Puglia.


----------



## sour_grapes

One of those crab legs survived dinner last night, and was picked and combined with the dregs of the herbed butter. Served over a poached egg on buttered sourdough toast, and a side of leftover roasted asparagus with Comtesse cheese. I feel spoiled!


----------



## ibglowin

What is this "Comtessa" cheese of which you speak...........



sour_grapes said:


> with Comtessa cheese...........


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> What is this "Comtessa" cheese of which you speak...........



I concede that this is not a "known term," but not sure what else to say. I believe it is a marketing term of a particular Belgian cheesemaker, Brugge. (See: Brugge Comtesse .) Because "comtesse" means "countess" and "comté" means "count," I speculate that they are playing off of Comté cheese (i.e., Gruyère de Comté). (I should note that the word also means "county," which is really the source of the name of Comté cheese.) Those two cheeses are indeed quite similar. I have been tempted to just say "Gruyere" in these posts, but that did not seem quite the right thing to do, either! 



> *BRUGGE COMTESSE*
> Brugge Comtesse is the Grande Dame in the range of Brugge Cheeses. With its creamy texture, ivory coloured centre and fruity aroma it keeps on surprising.
> Comtesse has a generous, multi-faceted flavour with notes of roasted hazelnut, vanilla and summer fruit. It goes extremely well with an aperitif, but also in a sandwich or fresh salad. It also combines particularly well with sun-ripened figs, slightly sweet chutneys and earthy root vegetables. The possibilities are endless.
> Brugge Comtesse is made from completely naturally processed cow’s milk, without the addition of natural colourants. This gives the cheese its wonderful pale colour. A special feature is that the cheese is salted for a shorter time, so it contains less salt than other cheeses of its type. It is also naturally lactose-free.
> Its deep blue fabric coating protects the cheese and hints at the luxurious velvet gowns of the Countesses of Flanders. But the link with Bruges “the beautiful” is never far away.
> Our master cheese-makers have to take a lot of care with this noble lady. During the 7-month maturing process it has to be brushed and turned repeatedly. Air humidity and temperature are accurately controlled. Only in this way does it develop its specific fruitiness and creamy texture. This makes Comtesse a unique cheese with endless possibilities.


----------



## ibglowin

The google just kept trying to show me a bunch of Barefoot Contessa links........ 



sour_grapes said:


> I concede that this is not a "known term," but not sure what else to say........


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> The google just kept trying to show me a bunch of Barefoot Contessa links........



Well, it didn't help that I misspelled "Comtesse" a few times.


----------



## Kraffty

Threw everything on the gas grill. Let a cast iron griddle get super hot and threw foil packets of corn and red potatoes off to the side. T-Bone came out great, quick sear on the cast iron then set off to the side till it hit 125. Cut the corn off the cob and added red pepper and chopped hatch chiles.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> Threw everything on the gas grill. Let a cast iron griddle get super hot and threw foil packets of corn and red potatoes off to the side. T-Bone came out great, quick sear on the cast iron then set off to the side till it hit 125. Cut the corn off the cob and added red pepper and chopped hatch chiles.
> View attachment 73563



Oh, hell yeah!


----------



## Merrywine

White pizza, dough made with 00 flour.


----------



## ibglowin

Well the "Bobby Flay Throw Down" was not even close at all........




The SRF Ribeye was hands down the winner over the Prime Filet Mignon. Used the same seasoning on both. The SRF Ribeye on the right. The Filet's are on the left. Mrs IB was my control taster. She had no idea what was up. LOL Just said which do you think taste better than the other.

Washed this all down with a 2010 Figgins Estate Red Wine which did not suck.


----------



## Ivywoods

The ribeye would easily be my favorite, too.


----------



## ibglowin

What if the Ribeye cost 13 times the Filet?



Ivywoods said:


> The ribeye would easily be my favorite, too.


----------



## Kraffty

grilled pork chop t bone, asparagus with red onions in foil and a variation of boatboy's shared stick o butter rice. Cut the rice recipe in half, 10 oz of chicken stock, half cup of rice, couple of diced hatch chiles and half stick of butter, really good.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> What if the Ribeye cost 13 times the Filet?



Well, it depends on who is paying! If you are buying, I am eating!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> We celebrated our anniversary early last night. Went with a version of surf 'n' turf: Dungeness crab (delicious garlic/herb dipping butter); filet with mushroom/garlic/red wine reduction sauce; orzo (parsley, herbes de Provence, and Parmiggiano-Regiano); peas (butter and chervil); lacinato kale braised in ho-made chicken stock; a simple salad with grated Comtesse cheese and ho-made vinaigrette. All was delicious, except the kale: I ruined it by oversalting  . Washed down with a Gruet Blanc de Noirs, and a Primitivo from Puglia.
> 
> View attachment 73557



Happy Anniversary!


----------



## geek

@sour_grapes 
Happy anniversary Paul...!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Happy Anniversary!





geek said:


> @sour_grapes
> Happy anniversary Paul...!!



Thanks, you guys!


----------



## Ivywoods

ibglowin said:


> What if the Ribeye cost 13 times the Filet?


If the ribeye costs 13 times the filet I probably would just go get some venison backstrap out of the freezer.


----------



## sour_grapes

I had to share these beautiful purple artichokes with @geek . Wish I could share the Red Stripe with him, too. 

Flanken-style short ribs (braised in ho-made beef stock, onions, garlic, soy, and then broiled) served with _gochujang_ sauce and sauteed/soy-glazed 'bella & shiitake mushrooms and garlic; soba noodles (soy, sesame); baby bok choy and ginger (seared, then braised); the above-pictured artichokes (steamed, then roasted); and a side of ho-made kimchi.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Simple fare tonight:

Ho-made meatballs in ho-made tomato sauce served with NOT ho-made angel-hair spaghetti  ; sauteed garlic and EVOO with a little bit of spinach; roasted eggplant slathered with Za'atar, garlic, and EVOO.


----------



## sour_grapes

Leftover purple artichokes (butter/lemon/thyme dipping sauce); collard greens with pork rib bones and pot liquor; dried lima beans with garlic, cilantro, EVOO, and rosemary; storebought lamburgers with spinach and feta, which I topped with Cambazola.


----------



## Boatboy24

Leftovers. All of them.


----------



## Kraffty

Just got home from our 2nd shots. On the chance we're hungry and not feeling all gung ho I'm prepared to make a chicken and spring vegetable medley slowly baked in a béchamel with a flakey pastry crust. Paired with a white from CVS cellars. Bon Appetite!


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Paired with a white from CVS cellars. View attachment 73706



What year?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> What year?



For the wine, or for the pot pie?


----------



## sour_grapes

Roasted broccoli (lemon juice, herbes de Provence): roasted potato wedges seasoned with smoked paprika; asparagus and shiitake sautee with onions, sherry and ginger; roasted sablefish (EVOO, S&P, coriander, fennel).

Sablefish is also known as Pacific cod or black cod, and it is unctuously delicious. It is one of the few fishes that you have to make sure that you don't UNDERcook it. 145F is good, nay, divine.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> For the wine, or for the pot pie?



Yes.


----------



## winemaker81

Given that we've had a cold snap the last couple of days and don't like to use the oven when it's hot (summer in Raleigh is typically in the 90's F), I took this as a good reason to make pizza.

I'm in the habit of putting mushrooms & meat on the sauce, then cheese over the top.




If there are toppings not everyone likes, those go on top of the cheese for easy identification. The wife doesn't like olives, so one pizza has bleu cheese stuff green olives.




This one came out great!




With the children moved on into adult life, I still make 2 pies (a requirement with 2 teenagers in the house). Leftovers make for lunch today and probably Sunday.


----------



## winemaker81

BTW, the crust recipe I'm using *is here*. Each batch is good for 1 pie, and I use the bread machine to knead it. My wife really likes the result of this one, so I'll use it for the foreseeable future.

I created a new *pizza sauce recipe* last night, which is a keeper.


----------



## winemaker81

The wife asked me to make chicken scallopine with pasta, and her request was fulfilled.

Simple recipe -- roll chicken cutlets in cornstarch, brown in butter & olive oil. Remove from pan. Add more cornstarch and brown it to make a roux. Add 1/2 bottle wine (in this case Winking Owl Sauvignon Blanc), seasoned salt, Italian seasoning, Costco no-salt seasoning) and sliced mushrooms. Let simmer 15 minute then add 1/2 cup chicken stock, bring to a simmer. Add the chicken to the pan and simmer on very low for 5 minutes.


----------



## geek

Back in DR.
Cachapas


----------



## ibglowin

Diablo Verde Salmon with Cilantro and lime rice.


----------



## Venatorscribe

Homemade pizza.... mozzarella,artichokes,mushrooms,olives,gardencherry tomatoes.... along with a fruit wine this evening (to celebrate the warm autumnal evening) a 2019 pear and blueberry


----------



## bstnh1

*DiGiorno 4 cheese thin crust frozen pizza, added fresh mushrooms, onions, broccoli, EVOO and did it in the convec oven on baking stone at @ 425°. Pizza came out surprisingly good. However, my decades old Roshco baking stone didn't like a frozen pizza sitting on it. Not sure why, as I've baked plenty of frozen pizzas on it before. Guess I'll move on to a baking steel!!*

*


*


----------



## ibglowin

Our first post vaccine (indoor) dinner with some BFF's last night! All parties are now fully vaxxed. Was so nice to once again sit together sans mask and free from worry. We have had a cool week and decided one last cool season dinner was in order. Tried out a new recipe that we will definitely make again and that was a "Sicilian Style Beef Stew". It was to die for good and easy to make. This was served over cheesy polenta instead of potatoes. 












Slow-Cooker Sicilian-Style Beef Stew Recipe


For the best flavor, season the meat with salt and pepper the night before and store, covered, in the refrigerator.




www.marthastewart.com






A few bottles of red were pulled from the cellar as well.

2012 Clos de Betz Bordeaux Blend (right bank)




Adelaida 2016 Red Rhone Blend "Anna's Red" (MGS)




2015 13th & Third "NMR" Paso Robles Rhone Blend (GMS)


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> The wife asked me to make chicken scallopine with pasta, and her request was fulfilled.
> 
> Simple recipe -- roll chicken cutlets in cornstarch, brown in butter & olive oil. Remove from pan. Add more cornstarch and brown it to make a roux. Add 1/2 bottle wine (in this case Winking Owl Sauvignon Blanc), seasoned salt, Italian seasoning, Costco no-salt seasoning) and sliced mushrooms. Let simmer 15 minute then add 1/2 cup chicken stock, bring to a simmer. Add the chicken to the pan and simmer on very low for 5 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 73740
> 
> 
> View attachment 73739


Chicken's defrosting right now. Gonna give this a shot for dinner tonight! Sounds great!


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> Chicken's defrosting right now. Gonna give this a shot for dinner tonight! Sounds great!


This "recipe" (more a method than a recipe) works well with pork tenderloin, veal, and thinly sliced beef. Any wine can be used -- wife's favorites are Marsala and Orange-Chocolate Port. My sons like red wine, paprika, and a lot of onion to make it like a paprikash.

EDIT: fixed wording, it's Marsala OR Orange-Chocolate Port.


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> This "recipe" (more a method than a recipe) works well with pork tenderloin, veal, and thinly sliced beef. Any wine can be used -- wife's favorite is Marsala and Orange-Chocolate Port. My sons like red wine, paprika, and a lot of onion to make it like a paprikash.


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> View attachment 73838
> View attachment 73839
> View attachment 73840


And this is ..............................???


----------



## sour_grapes

Big slab of pork spareribs, grilled for a few hours on moderately high indirect. Roasted artichokes; roasted fingerling potatoes; sauteed/braised lacinato kale and onions; roasted cauliflower. I also was baking bread, so my oven was VERY crowded.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I also was baking bread, so my oven was VERY crowded.



No bread pics?


----------



## ibglowin

Back in the DR........ BACK IN THE DSSR! LOL




geek said:


> View attachment 73838
> View attachment 73839
> View attachment 73840


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> And this is ..............................???



Sardines locally fished.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> No bread pics?



Oh, it was J.A.B. Turned out fine, nothing to write home about!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, it was J.A.B. Turned out fine, nothing to write home about!



Just Average Bread?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Just Average Bread?



Just Another Boule!


----------



## Kraffty

made up a couple of extra burritos to freeze last time we made them so pulled and cooked tonight but I made up a Tex mex rice using that stick of butter technique. Used 14oz can of diced tomatoes, blended into a stock with some beef stock up to 20 oz. Diced green chilies, frozen corn, seasonings and baked, Awesome!


----------



## bstnh1

I have a grill, a smoker, a frypan .... I don't need any of their recipes. Bring on the beef!!!

Epicurious stops publication of beef recipes


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> made up a couple of extra burritos to freeze last time we made them so pulled and cooked tonight but I made up a Tex mex rice using that stick of butter technique. Used 14oz can of diced tomatoes, blended into a stock with some beef stock up to 20 oz. Diced green chilies, frozen corn, seasonings and baked, Awesome!
> View attachment 73878
> View attachment 73879



Looks great, Mike! I love what you've been doing with that rice recipe. We had a chicken version the other night, and I'm definitely going to try your Tex-Mex version.


----------



## geek

On the menu from yesterday and 



today different things


----------



## Boatboy24

Pita pizzas and a deceased Roman emperor.


----------



## Boatboy24

Had a birthday boy who wanted a Juicy Lucy.


----------



## sour_grapes

Seared Coho salmon; artichoke with an aioli dipping sauce; sweet 'taters; roasted baby bok choy with EVOO, garlic, gochugaru, sherry, and tarragon; green beans with toasted walnuts, butter, and Cambazola blue cheese. Washed down with some Mumm's Napa Brut Rose for a minor celebration at the Grapes household.


----------



## cmason1957

Cedar planked Steelhead Trout, with a red pepper salsa. Nondescript Chardonnay in the glass. Steelhead was much cheaper than salmon at Costco, so trout it is.


----------



## Boatboy24

Coffee rubbed hanger steak was thrown in the sous vide for 2.5 hours at 133F. High winds and intermittent rain prevented me from searing over charcoal, so the Genesis got the call. Served with the required tots and an arugula salad.


----------



## ceeaton

Friday night, pizza night!










Made some "personal" pan pizzas with about 2/3 the normal dough amount for each. They turned out a little larger than expected. Had hoped to cook outdoors, but the wind was a bit too much. Pepperoni for my wife, margarita for my daughter (after work) and a green pepper, onion and anchovy for me. Didn't have to worry if I dropped anything, our new member of the family takes care of that (her name is Izzy).




26 week old rescue dog. 70/20/10 mix of Blue heeler/American bulldog/Wippet. Smarter than most of the family members, she keeps us rather busy, but is a pretty well behaved dog even with the lack of training and the predominate breed characteristics. Have a trainer lined up for next Monday (6 week course), he specializes in police dog training and has trained a few Blue Heelers in the past. Very trainable dog as they are rather intelligent. She is already, after one week, very possessive of all our family members. A very affectionate dog, if you can keep your distance when she is in "play" mode.


----------



## geek

Still in DR.

Las Terrenas, Samana


----------



## sour_grapes

Sauteed lacinato kale (chicken stock, too much hot pepper!); grilled asparagus (Parmigiano-Reggiano); grilled corn-off-the-cob (garlic, butter, cumin); leftover roasted eggplant (marjoram, garlic); grilled ramps (Hello, spring!); grilled lamb chops (dry-brined, then rosemary, garlic, EVOO, thyme). Washed down with a fitting 7 Deadly Zins.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## geek

That was breakfast


----------



## sour_grapes

Another minor celebration in the Grapes household. Break out the seafood!

We split two snow crab (Bairdi) clusters between 4 of us, dipped in garlic/thyme/lemon butter. Supplemented by shrimp in a ho-made shrimp-stock-based cream sauce on angel hair pasta. Also roast eggplant (marjoram, garlic, EVOO); sauteed spinach (garlic, EVOO, lemon); roasted artichokes. All washed down with lots of stuff: started with a Chateau Ste. Michelle sparking wine; a cheapish Oak Grove Viognier; a Buttercream Chard; and a ho-made Seyval.


----------



## Boatboy24

Whatever you've been celebrating, congrats!


----------



## winemaker81

cmason1957 said:


> Steelhead was much cheaper than salmon at Costco, so trout it is.


We like the trout better than the salmon, not that either isn't a win.


----------



## sour_grapes

The weather finally warmed up (temporarily). We enjoyed a lovely BBQ-based meal. A small pork shoulder roast; potatoes roasted on the grill; stovetop Romano beans with onions braised with tomatoes and herbes de Provence; broccoli rabe with lots of garlic and EVOO; and wedges of fennel roasted on the grill, dusted with Parmigiano-Reggiano.


----------



## winemaker81

After an 8 hour drive home from visiting our son, cooking was NOT on the menu. However, our local pizzaria is on speed dial.


----------



## Snafflebit

winemaker81 said:


> After an 8 hour drive home from visiting our son, cooking was NOT on the menu. However, our local pizzaria is on speed dial.
> 
> View attachment 74133


I love pizza night!


----------



## winemaker81

Snafflebit said:


> I love pizza night!


We both overate, this pizzaria is really good (and far from inexpensive). However, we had enough leftover for lunch yesterday


----------



## Boatboy24

Did sous vide corn on the cob for the first time tonight (and sous vide steaks) - both finished over charcoal. Turned out well and will certainly be doing it more as the weather warms.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Did sous vide corn on the cob for the first time tonight (and sous vide steaks) - both finished over charcoal. Turned out well and will certainly be doing it more as the weather warms.
> 
> View attachment 74177



Two questions: 
-What temp did you use on the corn?
-What did you do about cooking both corn and steak? Did you cook the corn at a high temp, then let the bath cool (leaving the corn in) and then cook the steak when the bath cooled off?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Two questions:
> -What temp did you use on the corn?
> -What did you do about cooking both corn and steak? Did you cook the corn at a high temp, then let the bath cool (leaving the corn in) and then cook the steak when the bath cooled off?



The recipes I've seen called for 180F for 30 minutes, but cutting that back a few minutes if you were to finish on the grill. I got impatient (it was getting late) and threw the corn in at around 165 while the bath was heating, but still went for 30 minutes.

A few years ago, before the Anova Nano was released, they had pre-order pricing of $69, so I jumped on it to grab a 2nd unit. Ultimately, they had production delays and gave me the option of a refund or a 'regular' Anova bluetooth unit, so I took the BT. I wanted to be able to do multiple dishes at different temps and for $69, it was worth it.


----------



## geek

Fish on the grill came out awesome


----------



## bstnh1

Not dinner, but something different to pass the time on a rainy afternoon - Bran Muffins.


----------



## sour_grapes

bstnh1 said:


> Not dinner, but something different to pass the time on a rainy afternoon - Bran Muffins.
> 
> View attachment 74211



"Time" is not the only thing that bran muffins will help you pass!


----------



## sour_grapes

We had boneless chicken thighs _saltimbocca _(bottom dredged in flour, with a topping of sage, marjoram, prosciutto, with a pan sauce of sherry and lemon). The name literally means "jumps into the mouth," and it came damn close to that standard! Accompanied by roasted artichokes; baked potatoes; roasted brocolli with olives, lemon, garlic, butter; and sauteed spinach with EVOO and garlic. All washed down with an Austrian _Gruener Veltliner._


----------



## Rice_Guy

this years first asparagus from garden  , salmon with cajun rub, sour dough baguette, tropical salad and topped off with a 2020 seyval from sour_grapes


----------



## bstnh1

Boneless,skinless thighs sauteed in butter & EVOO finished in a thickened sauce of chicken broth, wine, lemon juice, thyme, onions and lots of garlic. Baked potato and sauteed curly kale with more garlic, of course. Missing from photo - corn on the cob.


----------



## Boatboy24

I took a cue from @sour_grapes and made some chicken Saltimbocca tonight. I've always liked this dish, both with veal or chicken, but have never tried to make it myself. Turned out OK and I'll certainly try it again. The whole family enjoyed it, so what's not to like? And it gives me another excuse to buy prosciutto. I served it up with some redskin mashed potatoes (with roasted garlic, green onion, and lot's of parmesan) that were finished on a cedar plank on the gas grill. Also marinated some 'gus with EVOO, S&P, a touch of oregano and some good balsamic vinegar, then grilled that to finish.

'Taters getting some browning on the grill with the cedar.




While that was happening, I started the chicken:




Just threw the 'taters in a pan, but wanted to get a pic of them next to the 'gus before bringing 'em in.




Finally, a couple chicken and plated pics...


----------



## sour_grapes

I was planning to hit "love" on @Rice_Guy 's post before I saw my wine bottle, AND I was planning to hit "love" on BB's post before I saw my _saltimbocca_ shout-out. Both well-earned. Nice going!


----------



## sour_grapes

Roasted artichokes; Savoy cabbage sauteed with onions, EVOO, and herbes de Provence, then braised with apple-cider vinegar; parbolied green beans heated with toasted walnuts, sauteed shallots, butter, and Cambazola blue cheese; mushroom risotto; beef chuck that was seared, then braised with Sherry, ho-made Shiraz, and tomatoes with sage. Washed down with some Gruet champagne for _yet another_ minor celebration in the Grapes household. No complaints!


----------



## Kraffty

Picked up a 1 lb. baseball cut wagyu sirloin yesterday, will post if I don't destroy it. We're packing up for our trip to Superstition Mountain and luckily I checked ahead because the entire county is under a fire ban, so much for campfires and charcoal grilling. I called the ranger station and propane camp stoves are allowed for cooking only so off to Wally World I trotted. I ended up with a small Blackstone flat top that should do the trick for a couple of dinners. I'm thinking chicken fajitas one night and steaks the next. I've been wanting to buy a larger one for some time so this 17" version should hold me over for a bit, probably perfect for breakfasts on the patio after this trip is done. Stainless Burner tubes, 1/8" thick steel flattop with welded channels on the underside, self ignighting and seems very solid - $84.00 how do they do that?


----------



## geek

College reunion last night in DR before my return back home. Paellas.


----------



## Kraffty

Wagyu sirloin came out perfect,chared on the kettle then covered and set on the cool side till exactly 125 degrees. I seasoned the new flattop 4 times yesterday and then cooked the squash on it to test and make sure to get rid of any "new" flavors, it worked great. Added a 2016 Cab than I haven't tasted in a long time that's still holding it's own.


----------



## Kraffty

And it does work for breakfast!


----------



## ibglowin

Feel free to join me with other like folks over in the "BBQ Hoarders" group.......... LOL


----------



## Kraffty

I can quit any time....


----------



## ibglowin

Thats what I said.... (places order for Blackstone..........) 



Kraffty said:


> I can quit any time....


----------



## winemaker81

Last night my son made an early Mother's Day dinner for his mom, baked chicken wrapped in prosciutto, pasta, and a salad. He tried a recipe for roasted green beans, but the baking time was WAY too long, so we got roasted black beans when it was done -- the charcoal taste wasn't pleasing.  Plan B was a salad.

He and I enjoy a 3 yo metheglin. My wife didn't care for it, but likes a Symphony/Gewurztrainer. And Black Forest Port to go with dessert!


----------



## Rembee

Roasted lemon and garlic stuffed chicken with roasted red potatoes and carrots. All herbs, rosemary, lemon thyme, basil, bayleaf and oregano are fresh from our garden.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Yet another minor celebration in the Grapes household. Plus my dear S-I-L is visiting, so we "killed the fatted cow," so to speak. A rack of lamb (marinated with a sort of persillade: parsley, fresh thyme, garlic, panko, and EVOO); roasted ramps (with the tender greens sheltered under the rack); French lentils (garlic, parsley, tarragon); roasted eggplant (slathered with Za'atar, EVOO, garlic); sauteed/braised Swiss chard (onions, coriander); and deep-fried artichoke hearts (Parmigiano-Reggiano, truffle oil). On a zoom call, my DW's mother showed that she had pulled a bottle of Amarone for Mother's Day, so I proclaimed that two could play that game! So it was all washed down with an Amarone della Valpolicella that rounded things out _very _nicely.

Before:




After



All together now:


----------



## geek

The master lamb man is back..!!


----------



## Kraffty

Looks great Paul, I swear it always looks like you put up a buffet to fill those plates.


----------



## SLM

Synchronicity? Glamping in Oregon, wife also threw down and made lamb


----------



## sour_grapes

SLM said:


> Synchronicity? Glamping in Oregon, wife also threw down and made lamb View attachment 74379



Wow, looks AMAZING. Nicely done.


----------



## bstnh1

Arrived yesterday. Waited for a couple of months until it went on sale again for$99. Anxious to try it out!!


----------



## bstnh1

SLM said:


> Synchronicity? Glamping in Oregon, wife also threw down and made lamb View attachment 74379



*Damn that lamb looks good!!!!*


----------



## sour_grapes

Broiled asparagus with gouda; polenta with goat cheese and thyme; roasted cauliflower with a Singapore curry; sauteed garlic with a little spinach  and lemon juice; pork shoulder steaks braised in sherry, Merlot, and canned tomatoes with sauteed mushrooms. Pictures are admittedly a little muddled.


----------



## bstnh1

Using up the odds and ends in the fridge .....

Grilled split chicken breast, grilled carrots, taters & onions, sautéed Bok Choy, mushrooms, garlic


----------



## Ty520

Red wine braised venison stew, with a 2018 Willamette Valley Pinot Noir


----------



## sour_grapes

A full grill is a happy grill!

Grilled corn-off-the-cob (Singapore curry); grilled artichokes; mushroom cap umami bombs (soy, sesame); grilled ramps; oven-roasted baby bok choy; grilled eggplant (brined, then slathered with garlic, EVOO, and Za'atar); grassfed ribeye steaks (compound butter of fresh thyme and lemon). Washed down with a fantastic QPR Bonari Appassimento from Salento . I had not known about any appasimento wines except from Valpolicella, so this was a nice find. Rich, smooth, and full-bodied.


----------



## geek

In DR Before coming back home.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> In DR Before coming back home.
> 
> View attachment 74486
> View attachment 74487



Papi, ¿por qué ese hombre está tomando fotos de su almuerzo?


----------



## Kraffty

made it to Lake Havasu for a couple of days. Cooked up some chicken fajitas for Lori and her folks. Back home tomorrow!


----------



## sour_grapes

Grilled artichokes; grilled green beans (onions, tarragon); with grilled scallions; roasted oyster mushrooms; spinach tagliatelle with pesto sauce and parm; roasted brocolli (capers, majoram, EVOO); grilled sablefish (AKA black cod) with a sauce of EVOO, garlic, thyme, rosemary, parsley). Sablefish is ridiculously good!


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Sablefish is ridiculously good!



BTW, I meant that sablefish _in general_ is ridiculously good. I was not immodestly saying that my dish of it was particularly good. 

Sablefish (AKA Black Cod) is rich and buttery. The only caveat is that, unlike most fish, you actually NEED to cook it pretty well, like 140ºF or so. Otherwise it is not delectable.


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> BTW, I meant that sablefish _in general_ is ridiculously good. I was not immodestly saying that my dish of it was particularly good.
> 
> Sablefish (AKA Black Cod) is rich and buttery. The only caveat is that, unlike most fish, you actually NEED to cook it pretty well, like 140ºF or so. Otherwise it is not delectable.



Bull, I would guess YOUR sablefish WAS ridiculously good.


----------



## sour_grapes

Grilled a spatchcocked chicken (salt, pepper, rosemary, thyme); also had sweet 'taters; lacinato kale (garlic, EVOO); broccoli rabe (garlic, EVOO, gochugaru peppers); and Italian broad green beans (herbes de Provence), braised with tomatoes and sherry.


----------



## Boatboy24

Flank steak marinated for about 8 hours in soy, garlic, ginger, brown sugar, sesame oil and rice vinegar. Out of the marinade and into the sous vide for about 2 hours at 131F, then seared on the gas grill. Served with sesame soba noodles and roasted broccoli with garlic, tossed with soy and sesame oil.


----------



## Boatboy24

Had some BSB that I'd dosed with Dizzy Pig's Mediterranean-ish and frozen. They had some time to marinate in that as they thawed. Grilled over charcoal and basted w/ some store bought white BBQ sauce. Mixed green salad w/ cukes and kalamata olives dressed with EVOO, plenty of fresh black pepper, parmesan and lemon zest/juice. Angel hair pasta tossed in EVOO, roasted garlic and a healthy dose of black pepper and parmesan.


----------



## sour_grapes

Red snapper, before and after! Seasoned with allspice, thyme, garlic, pepper, and EVOO. Then grilled, then served with a mango/jalapeno/onion/cilantro/lime salsa. YUM! Accompanied with some leftover broccoli rabe; we also enjoyed some freshly grilled asparagus (melted gouda cheese); some roasted fennel (Parmigiano-Reggiano); and roasted red potatoes (smoked paprika, S&P).

The snapper (as well as 5 lbs. of shrimp), was from @jamesngalveston's old company.


----------



## mainshipfred

Going to try my luck smoking a brisket. This will be my 3rd attempt, the first 2 failed miserably. About 7 lbs trimmed, cooking at 225 and will shoot for a meat temp of 195.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Going to try my luck smoking a brisket. This will be my 3rd attempt, the first 2 failed miserably. About 7 lbs trimmed, cooking at 225 and will shoot for a meat temp of 195.



I've never had good luck cooking the flat. I've done one or two whole packer briskets and they are a little more forgiving. It's a lot of beef though.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> I've never had good luck cooking the flat. I've done one or two whole packer briskets and they are a little more forgiving. It's a lot of beef though.



Is a 7 pounder just the flat?


----------



## WillM

Boatboy24 said:


> Flank steak marinated for about 8 hours in soy, garlic, ginger, brown sugar, sesame oil and rice vinegar. Out of the marinade and into the sous vide for about 2 hours at 131F, then seared on the gas grill. Served with sesame soba noodles and roasted broccoli with garlic, tossed with soy and sesame oil.
> 
> View attachment 74569
> 
> 
> View attachment 74570
> 
> 
> View attachment 74571
> 
> 
> View attachment 74572



I'v got to try some flank steak! I also use sous vide method for cooking. this looks fantastic!


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Is a 7 pounder just the flat?



Hard to say without seeing it, but based on the weight, I'd guess it is.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Going to try my luck smoking a brisket. This will be my 3rd attempt, the first 2 failed miserably. About 7 lbs trimmed, cooking at 225 and will shoot for a meat temp of 195.



Any luck this time around, Fred?


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Any luck this time around, Fred?



Stall lasted almost 3 hours, at 180 now so still waiting.


----------



## bstnh1

My first experience cooking Sous Vide with my new Anova Nano. It was a 1 1/4 lb ribeye. 2 hours at 129 degrees and then a quick 30 second sear in a red hot cast iron pan. It turned out fabulous!!




_ 


_


----------



## bstnh1

mainshipfred said:


> Stall lasted almost 3 hours, at 180 now so still waiting.


Almost there!! Sounds like you've got it made this time.


----------



## sour_grapes

bstnh1 said:


> My first experience cooking Sous Vide with my new Anova Nano. It was a 1 1/4 lb ribeye. 2 hours at 129 degrees and then a quick 30 second sear in a red hot cast iron pan. It turned out fabulous!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 74618
> 
> _ View attachment 74617
> 
> 
> _
> View attachment 74619
> 
> 
> View attachment 74620
> 
> View attachment 74621



Great effort for your first time trying! (Which, of course, is the beauty of _sous vide_.)


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed Moussaka, which comprises a layer of potatoes, a layer of ground lamb (simmered in onions, garlic, cinnamon, allspice, tomatoes, and red wine), and a layer of roasted eggplants, topped with a bechamel sauce. We also had roasted PURPLE artichokes (not that you can tell after roasting  ), and sauteeed spinach with lots of garlic, EVOO, capers, and preserved lemons.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Any luck this time around, Fred?



It cooked like it should have, got to 195, wrapped it at 185 but it just didn't turn out very well. I just don't think it was a very good piece of meat. Bought it from a farmer's market, it was frozen and I don't know how old it was. It did have a funky smell once I thawed it and was trimming the fat. Third time wasn't a charm, perhaps the fourth time.


----------



## Boatboy24

Steak night. The good CotC is coming. I'm now swearing by the sous vide method with it, finishing on the grill just after the steak is done.


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> Steak night. The good CotC is coming. I'm now swearing by the sous vide method with it, finishing on the grill just after the steak is done.
> 
> View attachment 74700
> 
> 
> View attachment 74701


What temp?


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> What temp?



I do 133 prior to searing. For the wife's and kid's steaks, I sear a tad longer, since they like theirs a little closer to medium.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Steak night. The good CotC is coming. I'm now swearing by the sous vide method with it, finishing on the grill just after the steak is done.
> 
> View attachment 74700
> 
> 
> View attachment 74701



Awesome looking meal Jim.


----------



## geek




----------



## mainshipfred

geek said:


> View attachment 74735
> View attachment 74736



Finally a meal that I know what it is.


----------



## sour_grapes

Shrimp in a lemon/butter/garlic/parsley/Calabrian peppers/wine/thyme/Parmigiano-Reggiano sauce over angel hair pasta; roasted yellow squash (crusted with panko and Parm with marjoram); roasted fennel wedges; roasted green beans with toasted sesame seeds.


----------



## winemaker81

Monday was pizza night. When my wife left for work, she had no idea what I was going to make for dinner. I had pizza on the brain, so I ran to the store at lunch time to get supplies, and started the dough in mid-afternoon.

She gets home, sniffs, and asks "what's for dinner?"

"Pizza."

BIG smile! "When I left work I was hoping you'd make pizza!"

Yeah, we've been married long enough that sometimes it's like we read each other's minds ...

I make the dough in a bread machine, found *this recipe* and really love it. Each batch makes 1 pie. The *sauce recipe* I invented has proven great over 3 uses. I pre-cook the pepperoni on paper towels in the microwave to remove grease, and put the pepperoni and mushrooms on the sauce, then the cheese. One pie has olives, which my wife doesn't like, so I put ingredients like that on the top for easy identification.


----------



## sour_grapes

Grilled artichoke served with lemon and butter; sauteed garlic with a little bit of spinach; pinto beans with garlic, marjoram, and parsley; grilled country-style pork ribs, low and slow on the grill. Very nice!


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night..........

Ho-made Pizza night! 

Still in  with the Cafe' range! 450F on the pizza stone. Ho-made sourdough crust. Pepperoni, italian sausage, portabella shrooms, roasted red bell peppers, fresh basil at the end......


----------



## winemaker81

Homemade pizza is so much better than even a good pie shop. In this context, we can't even count the chains as being pizza.

In recent years I cheat -- I use a bread machine to mix the dough, as it does a great job.

When I lived in Upstate NY, all the grocery stores had refrigerated dough that was good for bread or pizza. In my area now? Frozen dough is available, but it's no where near as good.


----------



## geek

At this vegan restaurant, huge sweet potatoes wedges and this broccoli was very good.


----------



## sour_grapes

Asparagus pieces sauteed with shiitake mushrooms, shallots, and ginger, then braised with sherry; collard greens (described below); leftover grilled artichokes; leftover shrimp and pasta in a lemon/butter/garlic/parsley/Calabrian peppers/wine/thyme/Parmigiano-Reggiano sauce; and the star of the show was a bowl of mussels, steamed with white wine, butter, and sauteed garlic; the steaming liquid was then reduced and fortified with sauteed mushrooms, parsley, and blue goat cheese. Mrs. Sour_Grapes provided the garlic toast, made by rubbing lots of raw garlic slices over ho-made bread and butter.

The collard greens? I usually sautee/braise them for a long time on the stovetop. I decided to try them in the InstaPot (with sauteed onions and red pepper flakes). They came out exactly how I imagine one would find collard greens in a buffet in either Old Country Buffet or Cracker Barrel. That is, it was okay, but very bland, basically steamed. Okay, but essentially institutional food.


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> The collard greens?


Collards are typically made with slivers of pork or sausage, and served with vinegar or (better) spicy vinegar. On their own, they're bland.

Last night my wife & I decided to go out to a local restaurant owned by a brewery, Mason Jar Tavern. We were running later than we planned, and at 6 PM the wait was 45 minute.

Nope, I was not interested in cooling my heels that long, although it was our fault. When going out on a Friday, we go early, trying to arrive no later than 5:30. College taught me to stand in line, but failed to teach me to like it or tolerate it if I don't have to.  

Two doors down is a Mediterranean restaurant which is not as popular; it's never full although they do a steady business. With COVID, a lot of it is take-out.

We ordered, ate, and were done before we'd have been seated at the tavern. And we ate better -- I'd have ordered a burger & fries at the tavern -- instead I had falafel, hummus, & grape leaves, while my wife had beef shish-kebabs, hummus, and grape leaves. It was a good date night.


----------



## Rob Kneeland

My first attempt at smoked brisket albeit with a Weber Genesis and a smoke box. Minimum temp was almost 250F. S&P rub. Wrapped at 165F. But it got away from me and ended up at 215! Tasty but dry.

Will try again!


----------



## ibglowin

I am pretty sure these have been seasoned with Ghost Pepper or something close........... Only for those who are serious about HOT buffalo wings!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I am pretty sure these have been seasoned with Ghost Pepper or something close........... Only for those who are serious about HOT buffalo wings!
> 
> View attachment 74813



If the label is to be believed, looks like jalapeño, habanero and maybe Thai chili?


----------



## Boatboy24

Spontaneous dinner out at one of our favorite Mexican places, after a late afternoon baseball game. Way too much chips and salsa, some really good fish tacos, and a couple ice cold margaritas on the rocks. Fat, dumb and happy over here.


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Fat, dumb and happy over here.



That's no way to go through life!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Photobomb!

Sorry for all the pix. We enjoyed grilled purple local asparagus and spring (green) garlic); corn-off-the-cob with herbes de Provence; roasted eggplant with garlic, EVOO, and marjoram; grilled lamb shoulder chops (that are practically rib chops): dry-brined, grilled, then seasoned with garlic and fennel powder and coriander; BBQ shrimp; roasted fennel topped with Parmigiano-Reggiano.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> That's no way to go through life!!


----------



## Kraffty

but two outta three aint bad...


----------



## geek

Italian restaurant


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Italian restaurant
> 
> View attachment 74850
> View attachment 74851



As the mercury is still sitting at 90F at 7pm, that chicken caesar looks like the perfect meal right about now.


----------



## bstnh1

First meal on new Blackstone Griddle. Sirloin tips, mushrooms, onions & peppers, along with reheated corn. Griddle is awesome - and only $84 at Wally World!




A little home made potato salad added to the mix!


----------



## ibglowin

Just had a salad and some protein. Keto diet so its healthy........


----------



## sour_grapes

Pasta alla gricia (_guanciale_ emulsified with starch from the pasta water and with cheese, and enhanced with mushrooms); roasted fennel; roasted huge local purple asparagus; sauteed escarole with garlic.


----------



## Boatboy24

Wednesday night was taco night. I did managed to snap a quick pic at the grill after having some flap meat in sous vide for a few hours.


----------



## ibglowin

Halibut night!


----------



## ibglowin

If you see this in the wild at your local Costco do NOT pass it up!


----------



## Boatboy24

The ribs are on, and the cicadas couldn't be happier...


----------



## Boatboy24

The cicadas get quiet after dark (thank goodness). Dinner done. Ho-made Mac-n-cheese, sous vide CotC and a few sous vide BSBs for the wife and for lunches the next couple days.


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> The cicadas get quiet after dark (thank goodness). Dinner done. Ho-made Mac-n-cheese, sous vide CotC and a few sous vide BSBs for the wife and for lunches the next couple days.
> 
> View attachment 75133
> 
> 
> View attachment 75134
> 
> 
> View attachment 75136



None of my grill/smoker racks have been that clean since the day I brought them home.


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> None of my grill/smoker racks have been that clean since the day I brought them home.



Ha! I'll admit, I spent a little time cleaning the top grate on the smoker. The grates on the gas grill, I do keep pretty clean though - not too hard when I can get it to almost 700F and just burn everything off.


----------



## Boatboy24

Half of a large strip steak and a large salad with lemon juice, EVOO, and healthy portions of fresh cracked pepper and shaved parmesan.


----------



## Kraffty

Sous Vide on that steak Jim? Looks perfect


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Sous Vide on that steak Jim? Looks perfect



Yep. I'm not skilled enough to get results like that any other way.


----------



## bstnh1

Sous vide flap meat. Lousy presentation, but excellent taste!.


----------



## Boatboy24

The ever so slightly reheated remains of Tuesday's steak served over a salad. A little rough on the edges, but they cut away easily.


----------



## sour_grapes

Pork tenderloin (garlic, rosemary); roasted asparagus (Parm); mushroom farro "risotto"; sautéed spinach with garlic and EVOO; roasted broccoli with lemon.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Pork tenderloin (garlic, rosemary); roasted asparagus (Parm); mushroom farro "risotto"; sautéed spinach with garlic and EVOO; roasted broccoli with lemon.
> 
> View attachment 75200
> View attachment 75201



Yum! Thoughts on the Velvet Devil?


----------



## ibglowin

Hard to go terribly wrong with Ten Buck Chuck! 



Boatboy24 said:


> Yum! Thoughts on the Velvet Devil?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Yum! Thoughts on the Velvet Devil?





ibglowin said:


> Hard to go terribly wrong with Ten Buck Chuck!



Yeah, what Mike said (but I am not as clever). Simple, reliable, quaffable. A fine choice for the circumstances.


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night Ho-made Pizza night. Sourdough crust with pepperoni, italian snausage, kalamata olives, mozzarella and ricotta cheese and of course fresh basil at the end.......


----------



## ceeaton

Finally feeling like myself again. This is the first (albiet holiday shortened) week I've worked full time at full pay in 14 months. Slept for almost 9 hours last night, I think I might like the semi-retired lifestyle better, LOL. Still have gobs of work to catch up on, we've lost three people during covid (moved within the company or found other jobs) and will soon be losing two more to retirement from a department of 14 in total. I'm finding myself doing anything but programming lately. At least I won't get bored anytime soon.

To celebrate last weekend, did some ends from a filet roast and some pizza (mine shown, slightly singed but delicious).







Today just put a pork butt I picked up at Wegmans yesterday, boy have meat prices started climbing around here (except for chicken, though wings are at a premium price). Cooking on some charcoal and hickory, nice warm day so I shouldn't struggle to keep temps up (250* right now in the Weber).







Happy Weekend!


----------



## sour_grapes

Grilled salmon steaks with _salsa verde_; Swiss chard and onions; Basmati rice with coriander; green beans and butter with lemon pepper seasoning; shaved asparagus salad. Washed down with a simple Pinot Gris.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Finally feeling like myself again.



So glad to hear it, Craig!!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Grilled salmon steaks with _salsa verde_; Swiss chard and onions; Basmati rice with coriander; green beans and butter with lemon pepper seasoning; shaved asparagus salad. Washed down with a simple Pinot Gris.
> 
> View attachment 75247
> View attachment 75248
> View attachment 75249



Do you blanch that asparagus or just shave right out of the fridge?


----------



## geek




----------



## Kraffty

Glad you're getting back on track Craig, food looks great!

Chimmichuri flank steak, homemade flour tortillas and my favorite Mexican rice recipe adapted to the "stick o butter" style cook and it worked just fine.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Do you blanch that asparagus or just shave right out of the fridge?



No blanching, it was raw. This is my wife's recipe and effort. I wonder if blanching would improve it?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> No blanching, it was raw. This is my wife's recipe and effort. I wonder if blanching would improve it?



Don't tell her it could be improved!!


----------



## ibglowin

Who's ready to finally place their order!


----------



## cmason1957

That's way, way outside my budget.


----------



## ceeaton

Oooh..surprised the wheels aren't more substantial. Betcha I could have done about 20 of these beef ribs in that offset smoker! 

Beef back ribs from Wegmans, a bit pricey ($4.99/lb), but you only live once! Wifey and I get to split the rack (about 2 lbs each, wrapped and froze the other slab).

Yum!


----------



## sour_grapes

This was yesterday. Lunch was the salmon salad, with leftover salmon from upthread. My contribution to dinner was the pork ribs: I used a premixed applewood seasoning salt (from a little local Amish store) that hit the ball out of the park! I will have to buy some of that before returning home!


----------



## ibglowin

Giving these a try tonight on the gasser more than likely since we have thunder and lightening and even some rain showers ATM.


----------



## Kraffty

Rib Day here, baby backs just a couple hours in and about 4 to go.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Giving these a try tonight on the gasser more than likely since we have thunder and lightening and even some rain showers ATM.
> 
> View attachment 75287


I've had those before, definitely worth the money! Better when on fire sale and not grey in color, lol.

I think my beef ribs had more fat than I thought. They are very rich in flavor, so smaller is better, right?

At least I got to hear the Phils win a game (against Boatboy's Nats) while I was staking/caging up the mater plants in the back yard. Hot day, but cold beer(s) can alleviate that issue, I've heard (never tried one).


----------



## bstnh1

Too hot to do much cooking tonight. Spaghetti w/homade sauce from the freezer, Omaha Steak meatballs from Christmas gift, simple salad and Livingston Sangria (because I wanted a 3 liter jug!)


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> I've had those before, definitely worth the money! Better when on fire sale and not grey in color, lol.
> 
> I think my beef ribs had more fat than I thought. They are very rich in flavor, so smaller is better, right?
> 
> At least I got to hear the Phils win a game (against Boatboy's Nats) while I was staking/caging up the mater plants in the back yard. Hot day, but cold beer(s) can alleviate that issue, I've heard (never tried one).
> 
> View attachment 75291


Are you sure those ribs are done???


----------



## ceeaton

bstnh1 said:


> Are you sure those ribs are done???


I had three of them, my wife 2, we actually had leftovers! They were incredibly tender and rich. I left the back tough connecting tissue on them as they would fall apart while cooking if I didn't. Just wonder what the dog would do with one of those bones, probably choke on it...


----------



## ibglowin

Green Chile Cheeseburger night!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Who's ready to finally place their order!
> 
> View attachment 75279
> 
> 
> View attachment 75278



Hard pass.


----------



## ibglowin

You must just not be serious about your "Q"......... LOL 

I am gonna pass as well but I am sure its made well.



Boatboy24 said:


> Hard pass.


----------



## Yooper🍷

Got to use my Meater Thermometer again yesterday. Smoked package of pork country ribs. Brined them for about 6 hours, applied rub and smoked them wrapped in Bacon at 275. Two hours to get to165 - removed bacon to save for eggs and bacon this morning. (Reallygood). Cut up pork for street tacos. Delicious. Sorry forgot to take pics. Meater saved me lots of trips to smoker to check on.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

sour_grapes said:


> This was yesterday. Lunch was the salmon salad, with leftover salmon from upthread. My contribution to dinner was the pork ribs: I used a premixed applewood seasoning salt (from a little local Amish store) that hit the ball out of the park! I will have to buy some of that before returning home!
> 
> View attachment 75283
> View attachment 75284
> View attachment 75285


Beautiful countertop.


----------



## sour_grapes

Darrell Hawley said:


> Beautiful countertop.



Thanks for the comment! I will pass that along to the owner (my sis-in-law).


----------



## Rice_Guy

Briana grape/ crab apple wine (for tannin), sirloin, asparagus, iced cherry soup (hey folks it is summer) . . .
. . . . . and the purpose for tonight . . . . .


----------



## geek




----------



## ceeaton

Wifey at class, oldest daughter at work, middle son at work, hot dog queen the only other one to make dinner for tonight (though she took the bait and I made her french toast, didn't have to fire up the grill for two hot dogs, lol). Got me a pound of shrimps, had some garlic, olive oil, pepper flakes, kale, shallot and fettuccine (oh, and a glob of parmesan cheese). Time for a little shrimp scampi w/kale. Reserved some for the GF son and whipped up some pasta for his late dinner. Have enough for at least 3 lunches left. 

Hardest part of going back to work full time is making sure I have something to eat for lunch. Used to bail out around 10 or 11 am and come home and make something on the grill. Can't make it till 3 pm or so, would waste away I'm so thin (another LOL).


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> View attachment 75404
> View attachment 75405



Looks good, Varis! However, I am surprised you are cooking those nice, thick steaks on indirect (I think). I would have hit them on highest possible heat, G. Gordon Liddy-style, for ~3:30 to 4:00 per side.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Looks good, Varis! However, I am surprised you are cooking those nice, thick steaks on indirect (I think). I would have hit them on highest possible heat, G. Gordon Liddy-style, for ~3:30 to 4:00 per side.



Perhaps he was improvising a reverse sear...


----------



## Kraffty

heading over to Havasu for a few days. Baked a chicken to make some clean out the fridge tacos. Leftover rice, tomatoes, red and green onions, chimichurri sauce, flour tortillas. Now off to eat junk food for a while.....


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Looks good, Varis! However, I am surprised you are cooking those nice, thick steaks on indirect (I think). I would have hit them on highest possible heat, G. Gordon Liddy-style, for ~3:30 to 4:00 per side.



Lately I've been doing a reverse searing and once they hit to ~120F internal I then move them to direct flames for a short time.


----------



## bstnh1

This is on the 17" Blackstone. Kinda wishing I had gone with the 22"


----------



## cmason1957

So this was smoked today. Two pork butts at 225 to 202. I had planned 205, but pulled early from the smoker sure to other cooking needing to happen. These are for Friday Night supper, wife and I are taking all four of our kids plus spouses, plus five grandkids to a VRBO near Branson area for the weekend. First annual family get together.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got an email from Weber with a Mojo Chicken recipe last week. Pretty good. I enjoyed it, but will tweak a bit next time. 

Here's the recipe:









Cuban Mojo Chicken Legs | Poultry Recipes | Weber Grills


Check out this delicious recipe for Cuban Mojo Chicken Legs from Weber—the world's number one authority in grilling.




www.weber.com





Got 4 thighs on a bit before the boneless, skinless breasts.




This little guy was by far the runt of the litter. Put him over the coals to crisp the underside, then removed to be a snack for the chef and the kids. 




Chicken all done and grill closed up.




Plated up with some rice, black beans and mango salsa.


----------



## sour_grapes

The lamb man is back! Some rib chops marinated in fresh marjoram, garlic, and EVOO; grilled eggplant slices (brined, then slathered with garlic and Italian seasonings); portobella and shiitake mushrooms sauteed on the grilltop with fresh (homegrown) spring onions and their greens, with a reduction sauce based on sherry-like oxidized Chateaneuf-d-Pape and soy sauce; grilled asparagus (Parm and balsamic); grilled artichokes and lemon/butter/garlic dipping sauce; macaroni elbows dressed with store-bought basil pesto.


----------



## GreginND

Korean BBQ Bulgogi made with seitan (washed flour protein). Yum!


----------



## GreginND

Summer calls for salads . . .


----------



## GreginND

This walnut based pate is my favorite plant-based pate.


----------



## Yooper🍷

Just pulled everything off the smoker. Chuck roast, package of bacon and pork butt that I need to pull. It’s resting now. Everything tastes great.


----------



## Boatboy24

Yooper🍷 said:


> Just pulled everything off the smoker. Chuck roast, package of bacon and pork butt that I need to pull. It’s resting now. Everything tastes great. View attachment 75463
> View attachment 75463
> View attachment 75464
> View attachment 75465



It all looks delicious, but my fave is that chuck - did you do it like a brisket?


----------



## toadie

I subbed Greg, that was a good video.


----------



## Yooper🍷

Jim, equal amount of kosher salt garlic powder and pepper. Rub, wrap in cling wrap and overnight in fridge. In morning let it warm up close to room temp usually 2 hours then I have one of those stand up smoking rib racks I put in fat side up an lay som bacon on the fat. - smoker 275 till 160degrees take bacon off and let it go till 180 degrees. Let rest covered for 20 min and enjoy. I would rather do a Chuck than a brisket. Has more beefy flavor. Make some good mushroom gravy and potatoes.


----------



## geek




----------



## heatherd

Yooper🍷 said:


> Jim, equal amount of kosher salt garlic powder and pepper. Rub, wrap in cling wrap and overnight in fridge. In morning let it warm up close to room temp usually 2 hours then I have one of those stand up smoking rib racks I put in fat side up an lay som bacon on the fat. - smoker 275 till 160degrees take bacon off and let it go till 180 degrees. Let rest covered for 20 min and enjoy. I would rather do a Chuck than a brisket. Has more beefy flavor. Make some good mushroom gravy and potatoes.


Looks delish! I'm going to copy your recipe - how many pounds of roast did you do?


----------



## bstnh1

Shrimp Scampi over linguini ....... missing from photo - garden salad and a bottle of Wally World Oakleaf Chardonnay.


----------



## sour_grapes

This was from the other day (as we were traveling back home yesterday). Slow-grilled spatchcocked duck (with faux applewood seasoning). Served with a salad of arugula and home-grown lettuces; 'bella and shiitake 'shrooms sauteed on the grill with home-grown spring onion greens, and with a reduction sauce of that infamous sherry-like C-d-P; visualize whorled peas with mint and cream; grilled asparagus with parm and lemon juice; corn-off-the-cob with harissa and coriander; and grilled yellow squash with herbs. All of this was washed down with a Gruener Veltliner and a Gewurztraminer from the quintessential Finger Lakes vintner. (We were in the Finger Lakes region.)

Also, we needed to make something nourishing that my M-I-L could eat after suffering a tooth extraction, so we settled on custard. But it was in the 90s, so I cooked it on the gasser. Cannot say I have ever made grilled custard before!


----------



## geek




----------



## Kraffty

Pollo con Arroz, first attempt at this recipe using saffron and short grain rice and bone in thighs. Came out really rich and creamy and tasty.
Cheap barefoot chard used to cook and sip.


----------



## Merrywine

Blue claw, artichoke and avocado salad.


----------



## Merrywine

Bouillabaisse


----------



## winemaker81

My wife used to love mussels, but she lost her taste for them so we don't eat them much. I was on my own for dinner last night ... and saw a bag in the seafood counter. While it wasn't a very balanced meal, it was very good with a nice Chenin Blanc.


----------



## winemaker81

I spotted wild-caught catfish at the seafood counter last night. We haven't seen catfish much, as the local store stopped carrying them as the price went way up. I'm ok with catfish, but it's never been my favorite (my wife likes it). But all we've had is farm raised -- this fish changed my mind -- this is the best catfish I've had. The coating is egg beaten with seasoned salt, granulated garlic, and lime juice -- rolled in bread crumbs and pan fried.

Tonight my wife came home with Chinese broccoli, which we love -- braised with soy sauce, oyster sauce, ginger, garlic, and vermouth. The pasta was nothing fancy -- butter and Parmesan. All in all, a nice meal!


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> I spotted wild-caught catfish at the seafood counter last night. We haven't seen catfish much, as the local store stopped carrying them as the price went way up. I'm ok with catfish, but it's never been my favorite (my wife likes it). But all we've had is farm raised -- this fish changed my mind -- this is the best catfish I've had. The coating is egg beaten with seasoned salt, granulated garlic, and lime juice -- rolled in bread crumbs and pan fried.
> 
> Tonight my wife came home with Chinese broccoli, which we love -- braised with soy sauce, oyster sauce, ginger, garlic, and vermouth. The pasta was nothing fancy -- butter and Parmesan. All in all, a nice meal!
> 
> View attachment 75605



Quite the eclectic meal!


----------



## Jim Welch

Oxtail with baked Cauliflower and Bacon.


----------



## sour_grapes

We started with a little Caprese salad, with burrata, heirloom tomato, fresh basil, and EVOO. This was sufficient to tide us over until dinner: A salad with arugula and shaved asparagus (vinaigrette); fresh fennel sauteed on the grill; braised kale and onion (gochugaru pepper); grilled corn-off-the-cob (cumin, garlic); and grilled grassfed ribeye and a lagniappe of a small chuck steak, dry-brined and seasoned with smoked paprika and garlic.


----------



## Jim Welch

Not exactly a dinner I’d have wine with but I do not ever say never. Bacon and eggs!


----------



## Boatboy24

Jim Welch said:


> Not exactly a dinner I’d have wine with but I do not ever say never. Bacon and eggs!



I think that calls for a Rose!


----------



## Boatboy24

First of four pizzas. I love this sauce recipe. Honestly think I could serve it on a cardboard crust and it'd be good. Using pitas makes it super easy and they're the perfect size for one, so I can customize toppings.









San Marzano Tomato Pizza Sauce Recipe | The Home Pizzeria


San Marzano tomatoes are an Italian heirloom variety of plum tomatoes. Compared to roma tomatoes San Marzano have fewer seeds, more meaty texture, and thinner shape; often with a point at the bottom. Flavor wise they are also sweeter and




www.thehomepizzeria.com


----------



## sour_grapes

Jim Welch said:


> Not exactly a dinner I’d have wine with but I do not ever say never. Bacon and eggs!



Eggcellent!


----------



## sour_grapes

Half leftovers, half new. The leftover salad was shaved asparagus served over arugula. I _sous-vide_ cooked the lamb shoulder chops for 36 hours with sage and garlic, then seared on a red-hot grill for 1 minute per side. Leftover grilled artichoke. I cooked red potatoes in the "jacketed" style on the grill at high heat, and made sauteed spinach (garlic, lemon) on the stovetop. Washed down with a simple Bogle Merlot.


----------



## cmason1957

My wife decided we must eat more fish and chicken. I told her that didn't sound like a cut of beef I recalled. Still looking for one of my teeth. But after that Cedar grilled mahi mahi, cilantro lime rice, grilled carrots and orange,grapefruit salsa. Blumenhoff of Mo Utopia wine (a Vignoles blend, very dry)


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> I told her that didn't sound like a cut of beef I recalled.



As it turned out, all the beef in the eastern half of the US was on @geek 's grill last night anyway.


----------



## winemaker81

The other half of the wild-caught catfish (purchased Tuesday) was prepared last night. I reviewed numerous recipes and wanted to do something different from the other night, where the fish was fried using an egg wash/breadcrumb combo. I spotted a Catfish Piccata recipe, and a quick search found several more. I pulled ideas from several recipes and made my own version of it, using lime juice as we had fresh limes on hand.

Leftover pasta (butter & Parmesan) and a large salad completed the meal.

I'm not overly fond of farm-raised catfish, but wild caught is now high on my list of favorite fish!








__





Catfish Piccata – Bryan's Cooking Site






food.bkfazekas.com


----------



## ibglowin

It's too hot to cook out here in the Southwest so it was Greek Gyro's all compliments of Costco for the most part. Washed it down with a 2014 Andrew Rich Pinot Noir from Willamette Valley, OR which was amazing.


----------



## Jim Welch

cool for mid June in the midAtlantic so I baked some Salmon and pan fried Brussel Sprouts with bacon, onion, and garlic.


----------



## Jim Welch

My latest cooking adventure!
As purchased


----------



## Jim Welch

Thawed, washed, and ready to blanch


----------



## Jim Welch

After blanching, going to section it up, sous vide cook it, then finish on the grill. More pics then


----------



## sour_grapes

May I ask what time/temp you are planning for the _sous vide_?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> May I ask what time/temp you are planning for the _sous vide_?



Also wondering if you're putting anything in the bag with it. Looking forward to seeing more of this.


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, I've been surfing, looking for SV Octopus recipes. This one sounds great:









Sous Vide Grilled Octopus


For this summery sous vide grilled octopus dish, octopus gets cooked in the Anova Sous Vide Precision Cooker before a quick sear on the grill. The flavor and texture is so good, it really only needs an easy lemon-parsley vinaigrette to go along with it. This works as a tapas-style appetizer but...




recipes.anovaculinary.com


----------



## Jim Welch

Put 4 tentacles and half a head in each of two bags. I put about 2 1/2 Tbsp EEVO in each bag. I’m doing 5 hours at 175 F, then into an ice bath to well chill. When started I was going to take it Sunday to one of my daughters home where her husband is going to smoke a brisket for Fathers Day and finishing it on a grill. But I picked up another octopus today so I might grill this one here at home tomorrow, not sure.


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night..........

Ho-made pizza night. Tonight was KA "00" Pizza flour crust. Pitched the yeast 24 hours ago and let it ride at room temp the whole time. Punched it down a few times along the way. Nice thin crust pizza with pepperoni, Italian snausage, green chile. Cheese was mozzarella and ricotta on top. Fresh basil at the end. Wash it all down with some "Rocks Funk" from Renyvann Family Vineyards. "In the Rocks". Not a bad Friday night!


----------



## sour_grapes

Last night: Thick slices of pork belly, which I marinated overnight in fresh basil, thyme, garlic, and EVOO. I then braised it in chicken stock for a few hours, then broiled it to crisp it up and to render more fat. Served with _cacio e pepe_ with (untraditional) sauteed mushroooms; grilled aspargus and home-grown garlic scapes; baked lima beans with soy, olives, and garlic slivers; sauteed escarole with lots of garlic. Washed it down with a cheapish (WTSO) Valpolicella Ripasso.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight: Grilled sablefish topped with _salsa verde_ (cilantro, garlic, lemon, capers, anchovy, EVOO) and a grilled garlic scape; grilled brocolli with soy; leftover escarole and garlic; grilled yellow squash with fresh oregano from the garden; a version of tabouleh (cous-cous, heirloom tomatoes, macerated shallots, fennel fronds, basil, etc.). All washed down with a cheap _Menage a Trois_ Chard.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

sour_grapes said:


> Last night: Thick slices of pork belly, which I marinated overnight in fresh basil, thyme, garlic, and EVOO. I then braised it in chicken stock for a few hours, then broiled it to crisp it up and to render more fat. Served with _cacio e pepe_ with (untraditional) sauteed mushroooms; grilled aspargus and home-grown garlic scapes; baked lima beans with soy, olives, and garlic slivers; sauteed escarole with lots of garlic. Washed it down with a cheapish (WTSO) Valpolicella Ripasso.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75721
> View attachment 75722
> View attachment 75723


Just happened to see Pork Belly recently in the store. Always wondered why when they don't have to do ANYTHING with it but still $3 a lb more than bacon. In my case it was $6.98/lb.


----------



## Boatboy24

Darrell Hawley said:


> Just happened to see Pork Belly recently in the store. Always wondered why when they don't have to do ANYTHING with it but still $3 a lb more than bacon. In my case it was $6.98/lb.


Wow! I don't get that. It costs about half that around here, both at Wegman's and Costco.


----------



## Kraffty

Bought a couple of Filets and grilled up one with a stuffed potato and simple salad with my guilty pleasure Bob's Big Boy Bleu cheese dressing.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mojo chicken again, this time I cooked out at my sister's place. Black beans and a fantastic salad on the side. My brother in law went into his vault for some vino.


----------



## geek

WOW Jim......looks awesome


----------



## Kraffty

What all is in that Salad, looks really good!


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> What all is in that Salad, looks really good!



Par boil redskin potatoes and let cool. Slice thinly and toss with EVOO and a little garlic. Into a 455F oven until crisp. Let cool. The salad is just mixed greens, the potatoes, scallions and/or leeks and blue cheese crumbles. 

Dressing:

1/4 cup red wine vinegar
2 TBS honey (my sister says she always uses a bit more than that)
2+ tsp of Dijon mustard
1/4 cup (or slightly less) of olive oil
1 small, finely chopped shallot


----------



## heatherd

Smoked a four pound chuck roast as the maiden voyage for my offset smoker. It was a seven hour cook aiming for temps around 275-300 to get to a final meat temp of 200. Smoked it over Kingsford mesquite mini-logs and mesquite chunks from Lowes.

We have an awesome butcher here who delivers: CHUCK ROAST | jwtreuth-store and they have chuck roast for $6.99/pound. Did a dry rub of equal parts sea salt, pepper, and Penzy's Roasted Garlic powder (Garlic Penzeys Roasted | Penzeys ) and stuck in the fridge overnight. Took it out in the morning to come to temperature while we got the fire going. Cooked it fat side up and wrapped in foil at 180 degrees, then kept it going to 200 for about an hour until it is pull apart tender. Took it off to rest covered for 30 minutes and then sliced.

Also the maiden voyage for my Meater, which I now love! Its programable so it is pre-programmed for type of animal, type of cut, then desired level of doneness and it shows the USDA temps for that specific cut like rare, medium rare, well, and fall apart. It shows the temperature of the probe and the ambient temperature of the grill, which us great for a long cook because you need to see if the grill's going down and you need to add more wood.

It was us and another family so a total of seven people. Dinner was baked russet potatoes topped with bacon from the same butcher, slices of the chuck roast, garden salad with mandarin oranges and candied walnuts, and Sam Summer beer for the adults. The dinner turned out just fabulous. We all wolfed the meat down!! Even the skeptical kids were converts. Dessert was drumsticks and creampuffs.

Next up will be a either a big brisket or a tenderloin and I'll make the rub a bit less salty, as it was just on the edge of being too much so. I will also take meat photos as I didn't this time. The Penzey's roasted garlic powder was perfect as it has a more complex flavor than the regular type - if you haven't checked out Penzey's they have beautiful spices and herbs like bay leaves. I bought freeze dried shallots there and they are lovely. They have all types of peppercorns, curry seasonings, vanilla, paprika, cinnamon, salts, pickling spices, pasta sprinkle, french herb blends, italian herb blends, chilis, mexican blends, saffron, cumin, cilantro, barbeque blends, steak blends, jerk blends, sate, asian blends, spanish blends, baking items, and garlics.


----------



## ibglowin

Beef ribs on the Kamado for Fathers day! Only one hour into the cook. 

That lonesome extra rib was hidden under the main rib set for some reason.......


----------



## ibglowin

Coming along nicely..........


----------



## Kraffty

3/4 rack of baby backs cooking away 3-2-1 style. 3 hours of smoke done now wrapping up with some onion and peppers and sauce and beer.
Drinking a few Fat Tires, watching the Open and looking forward to ribs, grilled corn and a macaroni salad.. Happy Fathers day to all!


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Coming along nicely..........
> 
> View attachment 75764


Looks much better than the sausage subs I made! Although the subs tasted very good.


----------



## Mcjeff

Fish tacos. Grilled cod marinated in a chipotle & ancho spice with garlic, tomato, orange and lime juice. Grilled pineapple and jalapeño, red pepper and cilantro salsa. 1st time with this recipe, turned out pretty tasty. 

last night was grilled chicken souvlaki, shown on the grill, made a Greek tzatziki sauce for it


----------



## bstnh1

Mcjeff said:


> Fish tacos. Grilled cod marinated in a chipotle & ancho spice with garlic, tomato, orange and lime juice. Grilled pineapple and jalapeño, red pepper and cilantro salsa. 1st time with this recipe, turned out pretty tasty. View attachment 75769
> 
> last night was grilled chicken souvlaki, shown on the grill, made a Greek tzatziki sauce for it
> View attachment 75770


Grill looks brand new!


----------



## ibglowin

These were amazing!


----------



## Boatboy24

Taco salad bowls with some flap meat from Costco. A lot of pics, but was trying to get some every couple layers, so you could see the progression. Brushed tortillas with EVOO and some seasonings and baked in the oven to form the bowls. Steak, cheddar, Cotija, olives, cukes, peppers, pickled red onion, and some ranch seasoned with the tortilla seasoning to finish it all out.


----------



## winemaker81

Yesterday was Beef Day. For lunch my wife sauted shredded beef with onions, peppers, and mushrooms to make a cheesesteak sandwich.

For dinner, my son cooked a corned beef brisket in the crockpot, and served with mashed potatoes and oven roasted green beans.

He planned on leftover brisket for lunch several days this week ... we left enough for lunch today ...


----------



## sour_grapes

Brunch: a poached egg on toast slathered with a ho-made tapenade-like spread of fresh garlic scapes and sauteed mushrooms, topped with heirloom 'maters. A side of leftover sauteed spinach, and a piece of Robiola cheese.




Dinner: Well, I had a nice big package of grass-fed short ribs thawed, and was planning to slow-grill them on the Weber. However, it was cool and rainy, so I pretended it was winter again. Braised short ribs in stock and Merlot, with onions, carrots, garlic, and mushrooms, with sprigs of oregano, thyme, and rosemary fresh from the garden. (So there was at least some concession that it is summer!) Potatoes roasted in pork belly fat from the other night; roasted golden beets (w/ shallots macerated in balsamic vinegar); roasted fennel topped with Grana Padano; side salad (red leaf topped with leftover shaved asparagus in vinaigrette).


----------



## geek

Wish me luck because I’m not trusting this brisket (if there’s such a thing as trusting a brisket).

Since I bought it at Costco it felt very soft and I had a hard time last time removing extra fat plus realized my knife needs some sharpening!!!

Added salt last night and back to fridge, then seasoned this morning. I did butchered it more than needed…lol 

It was a small 9lbs piece so maybe 7.5lbs after cleaning.




We’ll see.


----------



## ibglowin

Make sure you move your fire over to one side of the Weber and put the meat on the other side (indirect).



geek said:


> Wish me luck because I’m not trusting this brisket (if there’s such a thing as trusting a brisket).
> 
> Since I bought it at Costco it felt very soft and I had a hard time last time removing extra fat plus realized my knife needs some sharpening!!!
> 
> Added salt last night and back to fridge, then seasoned this morning. I did butchered it more than needed…lol
> 
> It was a small 9lbs piece so maybe 7.5lbs after cleaning.
> 
> View attachment 75868
> View attachment 75869
> 
> We’ll see.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Make sure you move your fire over to one side of the Weber and put the meat on the other side (indirect).



It is, the picture may be showing the fire under but it is actually a snake method on the opposite side.


----------



## winemaker81

Everyone has been on a brisket kick the last week, so I thought I'd jump onto the train. Yesterday morning a trimmed brisket went into the crockpot along with 1/2 cup of nearly every sauce in the refrigerator and cupboard, along with an onion.




The sauce needed no thickening.


----------



## geek

This was the final product. My challenge is always the flat becoming a bit dry but this brisket is full of flavor and maybe the best flavor I tasted so far in a brisket, maybe because I added salt and let it sit overnight in the fridge


----------



## Mcjeff

bstnh1 said:


> Grill looks brand new!


It is pretty new, but I did just clean it before this meal.


----------



## Jim Welch

Brats and Octopus


----------



## Jim Welch

And s’mores for desert for my youngest granddaughter


----------



## Boatboy24

Jim Welch said:


> Brats and OctopusView attachment 75937




Mmmm, bractopus...


----------



## Jim Welch

Follow up pic, she’s loving her first s’more!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

I love her shirt!


----------



## Jim Welch

geek said:


> This was the final product. My challenge is always the flat becoming a bit dry but this brisket is full of flavor and maybe the best flavor I tasted so far in a brisket, maybe because I added salt and let it sit overnight in the fridge View attachment 75892
> View attachment 75893
> View attachment 75894


Yes, dry brining is THE way to go, IMO.
Do you use the Texas crutch technique when doing brisket? I do probably 95% of the time, I lose the crispy bark but have never had anything less than perfectly juicy beef and it greattly accelerates the cooking time.


----------



## ibglowin

If you have not tried wrapping in butcher paper I would recommend you give it a go. Kind of the best of both worlds. The bark will remain fairly crisp and the brisket will remain moist and tender inside (as long as you rest it before cutting).



Jim Welch said:


> Yes, dry brining is THE way to go, IMO.
> Do you use the Texas crutch technique when doing brisket? I do probably 95% of the time, I lose the crispy bark but have never had anything less than perfectly juicy beef and it greattly accelerates the cooking time.


----------



## Jim Welch

ibglowin said:


> If you have not tried wrapping in butcher paper I would recommend you give it a go. Kind of the best of both worlds. The bark will remain fairly crisp and the brisket will remain moist and tender inside (as long as you rest it before cutting).


I have and you're right the bark stays fairly crisp with butcher paper but I like to use foil to retain as much of the juices rendered as possible to make a reduced sauce with it. and I always rest it for a couple hours in a cooler with blankets/towels to take up the excess space. I use this exact same technique with pork shoulders or butts too.


----------



## geek

Jim Welch said:


> Yes, dry brining is THE way to go, IMO.
> Do you use the Texas crutch technique when doing brisket? I do probably 95% of the time, I lose the crispy bark but have never had anything less than perfectly juicy beef and it greattly accelerates the cooking time.



Hmmm, I think so? I wrap in foil paper when it hits ~165F until it hits ~200F and then I poke it to make sure it is ok to remove from the grill.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> If you have not tried wrapping in butcher paper I would recommend you give it a go. Kind of the best of both worlds. The bark will remain fairly crisp and the brisket will remain moist and tender inside (as long as you rest it before cutting).



Next time I'd have to try butcher paper, always use what I have handy which is foil


----------



## Jim Welch

geek said:


> Hmmm, I think so? I wrap in foil paper when it hits ~165F until it hits ~200F and then I poke it to make sure it is ok to remove from the grill.


Yes, that is the so called Texas crutch as I understand it.


----------



## Boatboy24

No pics, but did Mexican Street Corn for the first time tonight. Good stuff! Not heart healthy!


----------



## ibglowin

Did you slather in mayo, cojita and this stuff?








Boatboy24 said:


> No pics, but did Mexican Street Corn for the first time tonight. Good stuff! Not heart healthy!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Did you slather in mayo, cojita and this stuff?
> 
> View attachment 75960











Grilled Mexican Street Corn (Elote)


Mexican street corn is a staple of summer and it's easy to make at home! Top char-grilled corn on the cob with a tangy, creamy sauce, sprinkle with crumbled cheese and dive in. Make this for your next backyard cook-out!




www.simplyrecipes.com


----------



## geek




----------



## winemaker81

Last night was steak night. It was raining, so I cooked them in the Cuisinart griddler.


----------



## Kraffty

Flank Steak last night with baked rice with green chile. Wife wanted corn and I wanted Flour Tortillas so I made a hybrid version that came out really nice. Making smashed burgers tonight but too lazy to head to the market for buns so made some with King Arthur recipe.


----------



## ibglowin

24 hour Brazilian steakhouse marinated flatiron steak....




It's a salad so its healthy!


----------



## winemaker81

We are doing surf-n-turf. Well .... last night was the turf (steak), tonight is the surf (trout and shrimp). Pearl couscous and corn on the cob (cut off the cob) rounded things out.

The trout was marinated in olive oil, lime juice, Costco no-salt seasoning, and dried cilantro. Shrimp was marinated n olive oil, lime juice, teriyaki sauce, and garlic.

EDIT: When cooking salmon or trout that has skin on the grill, I put foil on the grates. Typically the skin burns to the foil and I use a large metal spatula to separate the flesh from the skin; it makes eating easier. The shrimp are skewered and go directly on the grates.


----------



## sour_grapes

This is from a few nights ago:

I finally made that _sous vide_ octopus dish I was asking others about. First I blanched it in boiling water for a few minutes, and then cooled. Thanks to @MHSKIBUM 's guidance, I settled on 183F for 5 hours, braised in olive oil with some thyme. I then charred it on the grill, and served with a sauce of cilantro, parsley, preserved lemons, EVOO, garlic, and capers (I think!).

The main course was a pork shoulder with a ho-made dry rub, cooked slow-ish and low-ish on the grill. Accompanied by corn-off-the-cob; grilled asparagus and garlic scapes with balsamic vinegar and parm; grilled zucchini; grilled king oyster mushrooms with soy sauce. Probably I am forgetting something. Dessert was grilled peaches doused in heavy whipping cream.


----------



## Merrywine

sour_grapes said:


> This is from a few nights ago:
> 
> I finally made that _sous vide_ octopus dish I was asking others about. First I blanched it in boiling water for a few minutes, and then cooled. Thanks to @MHSKIBUM 's guidance, I settled on 183F for 5 hours, braised in olive oil with some thyme. I then charred it on the grill, and served with a sauce of cilantro, parsley, preserved lemons, EVOO, garlic, and capers (I think!).
> 
> The main course was a pork shoulder with a ho-made dry rub, cooked slow-ish and low-ish on the grill. Accompanied by corn-off-the-cob; grilled asparagus and garlic scapes with balsamic vinegar and parm; grilled zucchini; grilled king oyster mushrooms with soy sauce. Probably I am forgetting something. Dessert was grilled peaches doused in heavy whipping cream.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76062
> View attachment 76063
> View attachment 76064
> View attachment 76065


So how was the octopus?


----------



## Merrywine

Rotisserie chicken despite the breeze blowing out the flame for the first hour.


----------



## sour_grapes

Merrywine said:


> So how was the octopus?



Thanks for asking! It was very good. The texture was soft, but firm, if that makes any sense at all! You needed a knife, not a spoon, to cut it, but it was very tender. The taste was mild but interesting, and went well with the green sauce.

Unfortunately, I watched "My Octopus Teacher" between the time I bought the frozen octopus and the time I cooked it.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Unfortunately, I watched "My Octopus Teacher" between the time I bought the frozen octopus and the time I cooked it.



and you ate that poor 'guy'  
It was delish for sure....lol


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Unfortunately, I watched "My Octopus Teacher" between the time I bought the frozen octopus and the time I cooked it.



I really enjoyed that. An outstanding documentary.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I really enjoyed that. An outstanding documentary.



Me too! But I had to wait a coupla months before eating my cephalopod...


----------



## bstnh1

Ho-made Chili w/ cheddar cheese and sour cream, salad.


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

Last night: Sauteed spinach and garlic; mushroom umami bombs (sesame, soy) in cast iron on the grill; angel-hair pasta with ho-made basil/garlic scape pesto; artichokes (boiled, then grilled); grilled garlic scapes from the garden; a salad with mixed greens; and grilled lamb rib/shoulder chops marinated in oregano from the garden with EVOO and garlic.


----------



## geek

I gotta stop by Mr. Pete's restaurant somewhere around OH


----------



## Merrywine

Thanks for the reply I’m glad the texture was tender. I’ve watched that film too… rarely ate octopus before, and it will likely be a long time before I do again. No judgment, most animals are more intelligent than we humans give them credit.


----------



## ibglowin

Tiktok Baked Feta Pasta..........

Pretty simple and easy for a Thursday night dinner.


----------



## sour_grapes

Yesterday was my last official day of work, so I wanted something notable for dinner. This was not outlandish , but I satisfied the itch with a large (~2 lb) porterhouse steak. (Only choice grade, and $8/lb on sale). I brined it and slathered in EVOO, garlic, and fresh thyme before grilling*, and was served with a compound butter of thyme, garlic, and lemon. This was all accompanied by grill-roasted umami bombs (mushroom caps with sesame and soy); leftover angel hair pasta with ho-made basil/garlic scape pesto; green salad (red leaf, arugala, frisee); sauteed beet greens and kale with sauteed onions (coriander); grilled asparagus and garlic scapes with balsamic vinegar and parm. This was, of course, washed down with the wonderful wine described elsewhere.

*Note on grilling: due to the thickness of the steak, I tried to do a reverse sear. I _almost_ ruined everything, but not quite. I tried to get it to ~100ºF before searing, but it went to more than 115 before I caught it. I still had to sear it, but it had to be abbreviated to avoid overcooking. I got out okay, but it was more med. than med.-rare, and not as nice of a sear as I would have preferred.


----------



## bstnh1

Had planned a simple dinner for last night of Kielbasa, boiled potatoes, sautéed cabbage and corn on the cob. All the while I was cooking I had a feeling something wasn't right. I kept checking everything and didn't see anything out of the ordinary. Not until I started serving. That's when I discovered I had forgotten the potatoes - completely. Never even got them out of the pantry.


----------



## ibglowin

Getting a jump on the 4th. Rolling smoke by 6AM........


----------



## geek

Congrats Paul @sour_grapes and happy retirement.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Getting a jump on the 4th. Rolling smoke by 6AM........
> 
> View attachment 76170
> 
> 
> View attachment 76171
> 
> View attachment 76172




*On my way!!!*


----------



## ibglowin

Coming along nicely. Will rest this tonight and pull tomorrow. I will toss on a couple of racks of BB's tomorrow and a ring of ho-made German snausage.........


----------



## cmason1957

This just got started in my smoker. There's an arm roast under that bacon weave. Tasting it sort of like a brisket flat and since there was so much less marbling and fat, decided to add the bacon over the top. It will be interesting to see how it all turns out. Planning to shred it.


----------



## cmason1957

And the results from my smoker after 7 hours of smoking, 1 hour of rest. Didn't pull, but chopped. Wish my wife liked roasts better. But this was really, very good. And all that smoked bacon chopped up in there.


----------



## winemaker81

Last night my wife & I celebrated our anniversary a couple days early. She wanted to try a local tavern ... and I reluctantly agreed. I wasn't in the mood for typical tavern fare, but agreed we'd give it a try.

I was pleasantly surprised -- she was highly pleased with her ribs, and the fish-n-chips I had was excellent! Fish was very crunchy on the outside and perfectly cooked inside. Plus the waitress brought malt vinegar to the table, unasked. It's a tavern so the noise level is high -- it's not a place for a romantic dinner, but we had fun.




The tavern has about a dozen NC beers on tap, along with the typical mass market beers. My wife had Carolina Brewery's Carolina Pale Ale, which is very good. The brewery is about 3 miles from the tavern. I had Red Oak Brewery's Red Oak lager, which is also very good.

When I buy beer, I typically buy North Carolina beers. The are SOOOOO many breweries so that is so many to try.


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> Coming along nicely. Will rest this tonight and pull tomorrow. I will toss on a couple of racks of BB's tomorrow and a ring of ho-made German snausage.........
> 
> View attachment 76174


Like the way you think Mike, looks awesome. We're making brisket (on at 5am this morn) and baby backs also and taking all over to the next door neighbors this evening. Should be a blast, their deck is like ours with a view over the valley and the fireworks show also. Ribs going on at noon.


----------



## Kraffty

Trying something different for Lori's parents. Her dad's mental and physical health have declined to the point of weekly hospice visits to monitor his condition. Her mom is exhausted, doesn't like to cook and also has a tough time carving out the time away from Chuck to cook dinners. I'm attempting to make up and freeze some very basic meals sealed as individual servings that she can just throw into a pot of boiling water for 10 or 20 mins and eat. Lots of chicken, pork chops, beef stroganoff and mini meat loafs with rice or pasta or mashed potatoes. I'll hopefully come up with enough meals to last during the 2 or 3 weeks between visits.

My starting collection of proteins for them and also last nights dinner and the 4th get-together tonight!


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> Last night my wife & I celebrated our anniversary a couple days early. She wanted to try a local tavern ... and I reluctantly agreed. I wasn't in the mood for typical tavern fare, but agreed we'd give it a try.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised -- she was highly pleased with her ribs, and the fish-n-chips I had was excellent! Fish was very crunchy on the outside and perfectly cooked inside. Plus the waitress brought malt vinegar to the table, unasked. It's a tavern so the noise level is high -- it's not a place for a romantic dinner, but we had fun.
> 
> View attachment 76186
> 
> 
> The tavern has about a dozen NC beers on tap, along with the typical mass market beers. My wife had Carolina Brewery's Carolina Pale Ale, which is very good. The brewery is about 3 miles from the tavern. I had Red Oak Brewery's Red Oak lager, which is also very good.
> 
> When I buy beer, I typically buy North Carolina beers. The are SOOOOO many breweries so that is so many to try.



Happy anniversary..!!


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> Last night my wife & I celebrated our anniversary a couple days early. She wanted to try a local tavern ... and I reluctantly agreed. I wasn't in the mood for typical tavern fare, but agreed we'd give it a try.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised -- she was highly pleased with her ribs, and the fish-n-chips I had was excellent! Fish was very crunchy on the outside and perfectly cooked inside. Plus the waitress brought malt vinegar to the table, unasked. It's a tavern so the noise level is high -- it's not a place for a romantic dinner, but we had fun.
> 
> View attachment 76186
> 
> 
> The tavern has about a dozen NC beers on tap, along with the typical mass market beers. My wife had Carolina Brewery's Carolina Pale Ale, which is very good. The brewery is about 3 miles from the tavern. I had Red Oak Brewery's Red Oak lager, which is also very good.
> 
> When I buy beer, I typically buy North Carolina beers. The are SOOOOO many breweries so that is so many to try.




Happy early anniversary, Bryan and Mrs. Winemaker!


----------



## ibglowin

Quick update on this. 8lb Butt. On around 0630 and hit 201F aright around 430PM. Pit was at 325F for the most part and then cranked it down to 300 once I was through the stall. I wrapped in butcher paper around 170F. When I pulled it off I wrapped it in an additional layer of HD AL foil and then tossed it into my designated (recycled styrofoam) BBQ cooler and added an old beach towel around the Butt for more insulation. It was still 175F by 900PM and I removed it from the cooler and placed it into the garage fridge with the towel wrapped around it. This morning it was still 80F at 0700. I removed the towel and it fit (just barely) in our large oval shaped crock pot and I warmed it up to around 165F (took about 3 hours). Still sitting nicely at 165F 3 hours later. Will open it up and shred/pull it in time for dinner tonight. This is working out really well.

Just tossed 2 nice racks of BB's on the Kamado at 225F. Got the yard mowed, and now to work on the patio a bit.

I think it might be beer thirty soon.......







Kraffty said:


> Like the way you think Mike, looks awesome......


----------



## winemaker81

@geek and @sour_grapes, thanks! Tuesday is our 30th!!!

@Kraffty, sorry to hear about the elder relatives. Been through it recently myself, so I appreciate what you're dealing with. I wish you perseverance!!!


----------



## geek

Humbly but good seasoning


----------



## ibglowin

Ribs turned out well.......... Lets just say they did not suck!




Pulled pork pulled like budder.........


----------



## Boatboy24

This will be dinner in a few weeks. Nice Angus Chuck Roast that I rubbed down with a mixture of Dizzy Pig's "Peruvian-ish" and oregano, kosher salt, chili powder and cumin. I've got it going low-n-slow over Kingsford Pro and some pecan. I'll shred it later, vac seal and freeze for use in enchiladas.


----------



## Boatboy24

3.5 hours in, I wrapped in HD foil and will let it roll for another couple hours.


----------



## Yooper🍷

Not for dinner but to have late eve snacks with friends. 6 hr brine, rinsed and dry for an hour, 3 hours on smoker w/ apple and maple wood


----------



## sour_grapes

Some catchup from the holiday weekend:

Grilled shrimp (from @jamesngalveston 's old company) with preserved lemon, butter, and garlic. Grilled corn-off-the-cob, snap peas, yellow squash, and garlic scapes. Sauteed spinach and garlic. Honestly, it was underwhelming...


----------



## Boatboy24

Enchilada filling prep, part deux. This episode filmed on the Performer. 

.


----------



## sour_grapes

More catchup:

Big, meaty artichokes, boiled, then finished on the grill. Sweet potatoes slow-grilled on indirect heat. Eggplant slices, wet-brined, then grilled, with home-grown oregano. A nice rack of ribs with a ho-made dry-rub, slow-grilled on indirect. Dessert was grilled peaches swimming in heavy cream. Washed down, as you see, with a Seven Deadly Zins.


----------



## heatherd

Dry-rubbed an 8# brisket for smoking tomorrow. Used 2 parts Penzeys Quebec Beef (salt, black pepper, white pepper, garlic, coriander, sugar), 1 part each of Penzeys Pacific sea salt, Roasted Garlic, and Mignonette pepper. I'm going to use a process from Meat Church: Brisket – Meat Church but did my own rub recipe.




Here's the cook photos and the finished product. My family liked the smoked chuck roast better than the brisket, but I was pleased that the brisket turned out really juicy (compared to what I get at Mission BBQ). 7.5 hour cook between 275 and 300 over hickory and mesquite. Wrapped in pink paper at 175 degrees. Served with a corn & black bean salad. Washed down with some 2019 Malvasia Blanca.


----------



## cmason1957

This was dinner tonight, Cedar planked steelhead trout with garlic and rosemary herbs, grilled yellow (green) beans, grilled asparagus. Served with our recently bottled Bella Bianca white wine. Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## sour_grapes

Lentils (parsley, garlic); roasted fennel; roasted asparagus (Grana Padano); baked Pacific cod with a salsa verde (cilantro, basil, garlic, lemon, salt, pepper); sauteed/braised turnip greens (onions, herbes de Provence).


----------



## winemaker81

I spent a chunk of yesterday out in the heat (90+ F), and at dinner time didn't feel like doing much. So I stopped at Aldi's and picked up most of dinner:




I haven't had tater tots in quite a while ... figured that would go fine with a ribeye, mushrooms, and cauliflower. The "after" of the steak, cooked on a griddler (wasn't going back into the heat):




I overcooked the steak -- it was medium instead of medium-rare ... so I consoled myself with Cabernet ...


----------



## Kraffty

country style pork ribs, mac and cheese and broccoli. Found my last bottle of a 2015 Super Tuscan kit I blended with some Cab, was originally over oaked and too tanic but very mellow now, saved enough for one final glass with dinner tonight.


----------



## Merrywine

Salmon, Brussels with bacon, and potato wedges.


----------



## sour_grapes

Found these Laotian-style snausages at a local Asian grocery store, and these nice red onions at the Farmer's Market. Grilled the sausage, and served with rice vermicelli (soy, sesame oil, sesame seeds, ginger); sauteed/braised beet greens (also from the Farmer's Market) with the red onions; artichokes (parboiled, finished on grill, served with a basil-infused butter/lemon dipping sauce); a few grilled garlic scapes; and side salads prepared by Mrs. Sour_Grapes with cherries, grapes, blueberries, and goat brie.

The sausages had an herby flavor (kind of like fennel in Italian sausage) that I had trouble identifying. I considered lemongrass, but then I exclaimed definitively that it was Thai basil. Of course, the package shows that it was lemongrass!


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Found these Laotian-style snausages at a local Asian grocery store, and these nice red onions at the Farmer's Market. Grilled the sausage, and served with rice vermicelli (soy, sesame oil, sesame seeds, ginger); sauteed/braised beet greens (also from the Farmer's Market) with the red onions; artichokes (parboiled, finished on grill, served with a basil-infused butter/lemon dipping sauce); a few grilled garlic scapes; and side salads prepared by Mrs. Sour_Grapes with cherries, grapes, blueberries, and goat brie.
> 
> The sausages had an herby flavor (kind of like fennel in Italian sausage) that I had trouble identifying. I considered lemongrass, but then I exclaimed definitively that it was Thai basil. Of course, the package shows that it was lemongrass!
> 
> 
> View attachment 76417
> View attachment 76418
> View attachment 76419
> View attachment 76420



Update: Mrs. Sour_Grapes wishes me to let you all know that the salad she made also featured basil and slivered almonds, and that she made a vinaigrette for herself with chocolate vinegar, but she knew I wouldn't like that and so she made me a standard vinaigrette. Duly noted, dear!


----------



## Merrywine

Spaghetti alla carbonara.


----------



## bstnh1

From a few nights ago. Simple and easy .... Ham steak, scalloped potatoes and sautéed collard greens.


----------



## sour_grapes

Here is some chuck steak that is pretending to be flank steak (marinated in soy/honey/lemon/garlic/oregano, then grilled), served with a cilantro/basil chimichurri and a mound of sauteed mushrooms with a reduction sauce; leftover roasted eggplant and leftover rice vermicelli; grilled zuchini (za'atar); sauteed kale and that red onion shown yesterday; side salad (arugula, green leaf, red leaf).


----------



## sour_grapes

Grilled green beans (tarragon) and garlic scapes; artichokes with basil/butter/lemon dipping sauce; grilled potatoes (paprika, etc.); sauteed/braised Swiss chard (onions, sherry, coriander); grilled sablefish with a brown butter sauce with garlic, sage, and white wine.


----------



## bstnh1

Did a small 4 lb pork butt. Served it up with Eastern NC bbq sauce and coleslaw w/ Asian dressing.


----------



## Merrywine

Egg fried rice with pork, and stir fried prawns with broccoli.


----------



## ibglowin

Bacon Wrapped Fig & Blue Cheese Stuffed Pork Tenderloin........


----------



## ibglowin

Oops I did it again.........


----------



## sour_grapes

Corn *ON* the cob (for a change) with curry seasoning. Sauteed spinach with lots of EVOO and garlic; butter beans with basil, garlic, and, well, butter; broiled cod with a peach/cilantro/red onion/lime/jalapeno salsa; also an unremarkable side salad.


----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> Bacon Wrapped Fig & Blue Cheese Stuffed Pork Tenderloin


Recipe for the filling?

I love the bacon wrap. When I bake a port tenderloin that doesn't have a wrap or coating, I spray it with oil and dust with breadcrumbs to keep it from drying out.


----------



## ibglowin

Its just crumbled blue cheese and figs.





__





Bacon Wrapped Fig & Blue Cheese Stuffed Pork Tenderloin « What We’re Eating – A Food & Recipe Blog






www.whatwereeating.com








winemaker81 said:


> Recipe for the filling?
> 
> I love the bacon wrap. When I bake a port tenderloin that doesn't have a wrap or coating, I spray it with oil and dust with breadcrumbs to keep it from drying out.


----------



## bstnh1

Last night: Liver and onions, mashed taters, peas and bacon on the side. All cooked in bacon fat! Washed down with a 2017 WE Shiraz.


----------



## SLM

The pursuit of perfect pizza is a never-ending challenge in my household. Last night we clicked, just the way we like it.


----------



## Merrywine

Seafood paella, my first time cooking it, and not my last.


----------



## Kraffty

We don't have a ramen source here in cottonwood so tonight's first ever attempt. Homemade chicken broth, chicken, bok choi, mushrooms, green onions, eggs and noodles. Lori gave it a thumbs up, will absolutely try again.


----------



## DizzyIzzy

bstnh1 said:


> Last night: Liver and onions, mashed taters, peas and bacon on the side. All cooked in bacon fat! Washed down with a 2017 WE Shiraz.
> 
> View attachment 76624


Liver and onions...................one of my favorite comfort food items. I also make it with mashed potatoes and peas, but I also make a mushroom gravy to pour over the potatoes and liver..................Yum!!....................................DizzyIzzy


----------



## bstnh1

First attempt at making quesadillas. Mushrooms, onions, baby spinach, avocado, Monterey jack and cheddar cheeses. Came out OK. Didn't care for cheddar in the mix.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 76885
> 
> 
> View attachment 76886
> 
> 
> View attachment 76887



Looks awesome Jim


----------



## sour_grapes

I made mussels with bacon, mushrooms, shallots, stock, white wine, garlic, parsley, bleu cheese, with leftover sablefish mixed in. Served with toast; wax beans (onions, garlic, lemon, thyme, cilantro, and sambal oelek); sautéed cabbage with onions and apple cider vinegar; boiled artichoke with lemon/butter/basil dipping sauce.

But Jim's looks better!


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Used this dry rub for the ribs and not too fond of it.


----------



## ibglowin

What kind of ribs are those? Look maybe like beef short ribs?



geek said:


> Used this dry rub for the ribs and not too fond of it.
> 
> View attachment 76932


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> What kind of ribs are those? Look maybe like beef short ribs?



St Louis from Costco


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

Today they celebrate Father’s Day in the DR, we’re having a gathering in NJ


----------



## geek

Picanha came in last. Just salt and it was delicious


----------



## sour_grapes

We had a beef tenderloin filet, dry-brined, then grilled hard. Served with mushrooms (red wine reduction) and compound butter (fresh rosemary, thyme, and lemon). We also enjoyed pinto beans with cilantro, garlic, and EOO; sauteed spinach with garlic and lemon; parboiled green beans, which were then grilled with red onions and served with herbes de Provence. And a salad with lots of good greeens. Topped off with a dessert of grilled peaches with cream, and all washed down with a Seven Deadly Zins.


----------



## crushday

@sour_grapes , Paul next time I'm anywhere near Milwaukie I’m having dinner at your house!!


----------



## sour_grapes

crushday said:


> @sour_grapes , Paul next time I anywhere near Milwaukie I’ve having dinner at your house!!



Absolutely! I will insist on it. 

You can bring the wine!


----------



## Boatboy24

Actually from last night. After a week at the beach filled with seafood, Mexican, Jerk, and Asian cuisine, I was ready for a good, old fashioned steak. Grill roasted Broccoli with garlic, EVOO and parmesan, and some tots on the side.


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## sour_grapes

Artichokes with basil/lemon/butter dipping sauce; braised kale and onions with marjoram; grilled yellow squash with Za'atar; pinto beans and cilantro; sautéed mushrooms, with a reduction sauce of red wine, soy, and beef stock; lamburgers with fresh rosemary, topped with "cheater aioli" (garlic, lemon, mayonnaise) with truffle oil. And grilled peaches with heavy cream for dessert.


----------



## Merrywine

Pork schnitzel, cheese spatzle and sautéed veggies.


----------



## Rice_Guy

lightly brazed catch of the day
with a freshly picked garden salad
and for desert
a crunchy multi colored grains medley





_sometimes I laugh at how marketing describes a new product launch, , , , “bugs microwaved 30 seconds”
, , I read in journal of food technology France is the leading producer of culinary insects_


----------



## sour_grapes

We went to a viewing near dinner time, so we came home and really rushed to put this together.  Grilled green beans and garlic scapes (red onions, marjoram); grilled corn-off-the-cob (butter, garlic, tarragon); a broccoli/arugula/potato puree courtesy of Mrs. Sour Grapes; grilled halibut with a butter/lemon/basil sauce. Dessert was grilled peaches and heavy cream.


----------



## winemaker81

Yesterday we celebrated my son's birthday with a simple meal of ribeye steak, baked potato, fresh corn, and a nice Rioja. Plus an 18 yo cheddar cheese, which didn't last long ...


----------



## geek

From last night.


----------



## geek

And paired with this beauty


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> Yesterday we celebrated my son's birthday with a simple meal of ribeye steak, baked potato, fresh corn, and a nice Rioja. Plus an 18 yo cheddar cheese, which didn't last long ...



I dunno, I would say that 18 years is a long time for a cheese to last...


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> I dunno, I would say that 18 years is a long time for a cheese to last...


It is more accurate to say the cheese survived 18 quiet years, then passed in a quick bout of gluttony. But it did not pass alone, a Rioja volunteered to accompany it past the Pearly Gates and into the Alimentary Canal of Eternity.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

Picked up a nearly 2 pound flap steak for $6.99/lb. Did it up sous vide at 131° - came out delicious! Only the wife and me, so plenty of leftovers.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Looks like Costco chicken street tacos for dinner!



geek said:


> View attachment 77269


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Looks like Costco chicken street tacos for dinner!



Looks like you have a cristal ball


----------



## geek

Another trip to a party in NJ.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Another trip to a party in NJ.
> 
> View attachment 77367
> View attachment 77368
> View attachment 77369



Picanha-fest, 2021!


----------



## GreginND

Eating from the garden series . . . Lots of veggies coming in now:

Homemade pasta with a fresh cherry tomato, zucchini and basil sauce.








Roasted yellow beets, carrots and onions along with some blistered Shishito peppers seasoned with salt and lemon. YUM!







Eggplant and green bean curry.







Yellow, white and purple/gold new potatoes slow cooked with onions and green beans with a fresh made garlic bread sticks. Also served with one of my favorite local ciders.












Red beet and potato curry.


----------



## bstnh1

GreginND said:


> Eating from the garden series . . . Lots of veggies coming in now:
> 
> Homemade pasta with a fresh cherry tomato, zucchini and basil sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roasted yellow beets, carrots and onions along with some blistered Shishito peppers seasoned with salt and lemon. YUM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eggplant and green bean curry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow, white and purple/gold new potatoes slow cooked with onions and green beans with a fresh made garlic bread sticks. Also served with one of my favorite local ciders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red beet and potato curry.


I've managed to get plenty of tomatoes, peppers, cukes , kale, zucchini and summer squash. But the groundhogs (since relocated!) beat me to the beets, cabbage and most of the yellow beans. If you want a great tomatoes with the old fashioned tomato flavor, try Ramapo - seeds available from Rutgers in New Jersey.

https://breeding.rutgers.edu/wp-con...-tomato-seeds-order-form-2021-fillable-v3.pdf

Some of this years crop.


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken breast in a Greek dressing/marinade, side salad and some rice done in the "stick o' butter" style with oregano, S&P lemon, white wine and a little Greek seasoning.


----------



## Boatboy24

Quick meat sauce tonight, but it turned out very well. A little Caesar on the side.


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed grilled halibut with a cilantro-based salsa verde; we also had Swiss chard, but I sautéed/braised the leaves, while separately I grilled the ribs (served with Grana Padano); grilled slices of potato with rosemary, garlic, and EVOO; grilled green beans and onions; and a nice salad (not shown) with GARLICKY creamy dressing. Grilled peaches for dessert. Washed down with (believe it or not) a Carlo Rossi Chablis poured from a Mason jar!


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> Washed down with (believe it or not) a Carlo Rossi Chablis poured from a Mason jar!


I can see that going well with halibut!


----------



## Sage

The cook said fresh walleye, and don't be late!


----------



## geek

From late last night at a rural location in Jarabacoa, DR. At a friend’s house in the mountains.


----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> View attachment 77518


What is it?


----------



## geek

What’s for breakfast.
Deep in the woods in Jarabacoa, DR

Fresh air..!!


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> What is it?



Picture doesn’t show well due to light.
Beef ribs, plantains and maybe a few pieces of chicken.


----------



## geek

Last night, rice, chicken, beans, plantains


----------



## winemaker81

I had the urge so I made spanakotiropita last night, spinach & cheese pie. This is commonly called spanakopita, spinach pie, and the cheese (LOTS of feta!) is optional. I always put cheese in it ...


----------



## bstnh1

New England Fish Chowdah!!


----------



## Merrywine

Fried up some corn tortillas for chicken tostadas.


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> I had the urge so I made spanakotiropita last night, spinach & cheese pie. This is commonly called spanakopita, spinach pie, and the cheese (LOTS of feta!) is optional. I always put cheese in it ...
> 
> View attachment 77631
> 
> 
> View attachment 77632


That looks scrumptious!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Ooops, I posted this in the wrong thread last night. And, believe it or not, it was due to haste/inattention, not booze for a change!

We enjoyed grilled shrimp with green chili sauce; corn on the cob (butter, basil); regular broccoli (lemon, butter, capers, garlic); beet salad (red onions, balsamic vinegar); grilled fennel; and a side salad.


----------



## Merrywine

Tuna collar, and sautéed veggies.


----------



## ibglowin

Well if this video doesn't make you salivate. Your reading the wrong forum!









How to Build a Better Cheese Board


Nothing draws a crowd like a beautiful charcuterie board overflowing with fine cheeses, enticing meats, fruits, nuts, sweets and more. Wine Spectator's editors share 3 keys for constructing a winning cheese board, tips on how much you need, an easy hack for stunning salami rosettes and 4...




www.winespectator.com





Stealing the rosette "meat" hack!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Well if this video doesn't make you salivate. Your reading the wrong forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Build a Better Cheese Board
> 
> 
> Nothing draws a crowd like a beautiful charcuterie board overflowing with fine cheeses, enticing meats, fruits, nuts, sweets and more. Wine Spectator's editors share 3 keys for constructing a winning cheese board, tips on how much you need, an easy hack for stunning salami rosettes and 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.winespectator.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the rosette "meat" hack!



Yes, still salivating! That is a fine looking board. Also stealing the rosette hack.


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Well if this video doesn't make you salivate. Your reading the wrong forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Build a Better Cheese Board
> 
> 
> Nothing draws a crowd like a beautiful charcuterie board overflowing with fine cheeses, enticing meats, fruits, nuts, sweets and more. Wine Spectator's editors share 3 keys for constructing a winning cheese board, tips on how much you need, an easy hack for stunning salami rosettes and 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.winespectator.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the rosette "meat" hack!


----------



## Boatboy24

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 77710
> View attachment 77711
> 
> Tuna collar, and sautéed veggies.



Sounds great. I've never heard of tuna collar, but imagine it's either just north or south of the gills.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Well if this video doesn't make you salivate. Your reading the wrong forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Build a Better Cheese Board
> 
> 
> Nothing draws a crowd like a beautiful charcuterie board overflowing with fine cheeses, enticing meats, fruits, nuts, sweets and more. Wine Spectator's editors share 3 keys for constructing a winning cheese board, tips on how much you need, an easy hack for stunning salami rosettes and 4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.winespectator.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the rosette "meat" hack!



That rosette hack is fantastic. Somehow, without too much research or training, my sister has become a virtual expert at putting charcuterie trays together. Makes for some good eats when we all meet up. But she hasn't put a rosette on the tray yet, so I'll pass it along to her.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> That rosette hack is fantastic. Somehow, without too much research or training, my sister has become a virtual expert at putting charcuterie trays together. Makes for some good eats when we all meet up. But she hasn't put a rosette on the tray yet, so I'll pass it along to her.


If she does do a rosette on the tray, call me, I am quite willing to come down and give her my honest opinion, LOL.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> If she does do a rosette on the tray, call me, I am quite willing to come down and give her my honest opinion, LOL.



Hey stranger. Are we going to see you in MD in late September? I hope so.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Hey stranger. Are we going to see you in MD in late September? I hope so.


Depends on the weekend. Wifey has clinicals every other weekend (and lately has been working the other one). Plus I still have 3+ yr old wines to bottle...I think I'm slowly getting this hobby, LOL.

Edit: you won't recognize me most likely. I don't look like the michelin man anymore...


----------



## Merrywine

Mussels, salad and bread to soak up the juicy stuff.


----------



## Nebbiolo020

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 77730
> 
> Mussels, salad and bread to soak up the juicy stuff.


That looks amazing, you are making me want some. Mussels are great, always been a fan of seafood in general.


----------



## geek

Ceviche and fried yuca....wow that fried yuca was amazing..


----------



## SLM

Foie gras


----------



## geek

It was a gathering with old friends from school, and some pizza


----------



## ibglowin

Winner, winner........ Chicken dinner! Another fantastic recipe to kill 2+lbs of maters this time of year! Will definitely be making this again! Caprese Chicken!


----------



## Kraffty

ceeaton said:


> Edit: you won't recognize me most likely. I don't look like the michelin man anymore...



... so the "cut down on WineMakingTalk" diet is working? Nice to see you pop in.


----------



## geek

Still in DR


----------



## bstnh1

Dinner tonight .... sous vide flap steak, 132°, baked tater, lima beans and a garden salad. The steak was fabulous!!!


----------



## ibglowin

And somehow you stumble into a Costco? 



geek said:


> Still in DR
> 
> View attachment 77771
> View attachment 77772


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> And somehow you stumble into a Costco?



LOL, no Costco down here unfortunately but that bottle I brought 3 months ago in my last visit and gave to a very good friend, who saved it until I came back


----------



## Boatboy24

Provencal chicken, grill roasted broccoli and tater wedges.


----------



## Khristyjeff

bstnh1 said:


> Dinner tonight .... sous vide flap steak, 132°, baked tater, lima beans and a garden salad. The steak was fabulous!!!
> 
> View attachment 77773


I need to try sous vide. We've got the setup, just need to do it. Nice looking meal, btw.


----------



## geek

geek said:


> LOL, no Costco down here unfortunately but that bottle I brought 3 months ago in my last visit and gave to a very good friend, who saved it until I came back



There’s a place called PriceSmart which is identical as Costco, and some people say it is Costco owned but I cannot use my Costco membership card here since they have other rules, but again you go in and you feel like inside a Costco warehouse.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> There’s a place called PriceSmart which is identical as Costco, and some people say it is Costco owned but I cannot use my Costco membership card here since they have other rules, but again you go in and you feel like inside a Costco warehouse.



You're down there enough that a membership might prove invaluable.


----------



## Khristyjeff

Hamburger steak underneath and a banana out of view.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> There’s a place called PriceSmart which is identical as Costco, and some people say it is Costco owned but I cannot use my Costco membership card here since they have other rules, but again you go in and you feel like inside a Costco warehouse.



YearEvents1976Price Club founded by Sol and Robert Price1993The Price Co. and Costco Wholesale Club merge, forming Price/Costco Inc (later renamed Costco Wholesale Corporation)1994Price Enterprises Inc spun off from Price/Costco
Robert Price named Chairman, President and CEO of Price Enterprises
PriceSmart operates as a wholly owned subsidiary of Price Enterprises


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

Pork tenderloin filets, topped with prosciutto and a bit of mozzarella with leftover rice/quinoa/pearl couscous pilaf, and salad.

I clean the tenderloins, cut in 2" slices, turn on edge, and pound thin. One tenderloin was last night's dinner, the other is marinating with a Syrian shish-kebab marinade (olive oil, allspice, seasoned salt, black pepper, and granulated garlic) for tonight's dinner. I'm thinking I'll buy plain yogurt and make tzatziki to go with it.


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> YearEvents1976Price Club founded by Sol and Robert Price1993The Price Co. and Costco Wholesale Club merge, forming Price/Costco Inc (later renamed Costco Wholesale Corporation)1994Price Enterprises Inc spun off from Price/Costco
> Robert Price named Chairman, President and CEO of Price Enterprises
> PriceSmart operates as a wholly owned subsidiary of Price Enterprises



Good info and good to know.


----------



## ibglowin

We had Price Club in ABQ when we first moved here back in the late 80's.

_*"Price Club merged with rival Costco in 1993 and the combined company was known as PriceCostco. For a brief period, Price Club and Costco continued to operate as two separate stores with members of either chain being able to shop at both stores with their membership cards. In 1997, PriceCostco became Costco Wholesale Corporation and the remaining Price Clubs were rebranded as Costco."*_



bstnh1 said:


> YearEvents1976Price Club founded by Sol and Robert Price1993The Price Co. and Costco Wholesale Club merge, forming Price/Costco Inc (later renamed Costco Wholesale Corporation)1994Price Enterprises Inc spun off from Price/Costco
> Robert Price named Chairman, President and CEO of Price Enterprises
> PriceSmart operates as a wholly owned subsidiary of Price Enterprises


----------



## GreginND

Corn is fresh from the garden right now. I made a Thai inspired curried corn soup with lemongrass and coconut milk. It was delicious.


----------



## Khristyjeff

GreginND said:


> Corn is fresh from the garden right now. I made a Thai inspired curried corn soup with lemongrass and coconut milk. It was delicious.


And wash it down with a glass of fine Rhubarb Wine!


----------



## mainshipfred

My first low country boil turned out OK. It could have used a little more seasoning.


----------



## heatherd

I am going to be smoking a boneless pork roast soon and am wondering what seasonings folks have used. My plan is to use pecan and cherry wood.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mainshipfred

heatherd said:


> I am going to be smoking a boneless pork roast soon and am wondering what seasonings folks have used. My plan is to use pecan and cherry wood.



I don't have a recipe for the amounts, I just dump in whatever I feel like at the time. There is usually salt, pepper, cayenne, paprika, garlic, thyme, rosemary and sometimes brown sugar. But then again I'm a rookie at this.


----------



## winemaker81

heatherd said:


> I am going to be smoking a boneless pork roast soon and am wondering what seasonings folks have used. My plan is to use pecan and cherry wood.


Here is a *seasoning mix* I use for smoking baby back ribs -- it should work fine for a roast as well. My wife was concerned that the chili powder would make it spicy, but the long cooking seems to defuse that.

Another idea is the *Syrian shish-kebab seasoning* I learned from a co-worker many moons ago. While the recipe is for lamb, it works great with pork tenderloin, and I adapted it for stew beef as well. Last night I used a version of it (added granulated garlic) for pork tenderloin scaloppini, and would consider it for a pork roast. I suggest marinating at least 24 hours.

A different co-worker slow cooked a pork butt with a "stuffing". He finely chopped green bell pepper, onion, garlic, and green olives, seasoning with salt & pepper. Using a long, thin knife he cut deep slits in the meat and stuffed in the stuffing (in small quantities), then slow cooked the butt for 8 hours. It was amazing!


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> I am going to be smoking a boneless pork roast soon and am wondering what seasonings folks have used. My plan is to use pecan and cherry wood.



This is for tenderloin, but would work for a roast or loin as well. Just have to adjust cook time. 









Pork Tenderloin - Rubbed & Sauced - The Virtual Weber Bullet


Pork tenderloin rubbed, smoked & sauced quickly over apple wood in the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker. Delicious but I can do better next time!




www.virtualweberbullet.com





Here's a couple good ones for a bone-in roast. 









Pork Loin - Rib Roast - The Virtual Weber Bullet


A whole, bone-in pork loin rib roast cut in half, seasoned two different ways, and smoked to perfections in the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker.




www.virtualweberbullet.com


----------



## ceeaton

Forgot to post, yesterday was National Cubano sandwich day (among other things). Had some pulled pork left over from Saturday so whipped up a few sandwiches for dinner. A favorite of my wife...I need to do everything/anything to stay on her good side, LOL.




Roughly followed this recipe...









Cubano


Get Cubano Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> Here is a *seasoning mix* I use for smoking baby back ribs -- it should work fine for a roast as well. My wife was concerned that the chili powder would make it spicy, but the long cooking seems to defuse that.
> 
> Another idea is the *Syrian shish-kebab seasoning* I learned from a co-worker many moons ago. While the recipe is for lamb, it works great with pork tenderloin, and I adapted it for stew beef as well. Last night I used a version of it (added granulated garlic) for pork tenderloin scaloppini, and would consider it for a pork roast. I suggest marinating at least 24 hours.
> 
> A different co-worker slow cooked a pork butt with a "stuffing". He finely chopped green bell pepper, onion, garlic, and green olives, seasoning with salt & pepper. Using a long, thin knife he cut deep slits in the meat and stuffed in the stuffing (in small quantities), then slow cooked the butt for 8 hours. It was amazing!


I'm surprised that there's no sugar of any type in that rib rub.


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> I'm surprised that there's no sugar of any type in that rib rub.


The full recipe calls for coating the ribs with BBQ sauce during the last hour of smoking.

It's entirely possible the original recipe we found in Southern Living ~1994 had sugar in it. However, for long term smoking I find the sugar is as likely to burn as caramelize, so it's possible I eliminated the sugar. It's been so long I don't remember, and we find the BBQ sauce contains enough sugar for our tastes.


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> This is for tenderloin, but would work for a roast or loin as well. Just have to adjust cook time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork Tenderloin - Rubbed & Sauced - The Virtual Weber Bullet
> 
> 
> Pork tenderloin rubbed, smoked & sauced quickly over apple wood in the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker. Delicious but I can do better next time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.virtualweberbullet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple good ones for a bone-in roast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork Loin - Rib Roast - The Virtual Weber Bullet
> 
> 
> A whole, bone-in pork loin rib roast cut in half, seasoned two different ways, and smoked to perfections in the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.virtualweberbullet.com


Thanks!


----------



## heatherd

winemaker81 said:


> Here is a *seasoning mix* I use for smoking baby back ribs -- it should work fine for a roast as well. My wife was concerned that the chili powder would make it spicy, but the long cooking seems to defuse that.
> 
> Another idea is the *Syrian shish-kebab seasoning* I learned from a co-worker many moons ago. While the recipe is for lamb, it works great with pork tenderloin, and I adapted it for stew beef as well. Last night I used a version of it (added granulated garlic) for pork tenderloin scaloppini, and would consider it for a pork roast. I suggest marinating at least 24 hours.
> 
> A different co-worker slow cooked a pork butt with a "stuffing". He finely chopped green bell pepper, onion, garlic, and green olives, seasoning with salt & pepper. Using a long, thin knife he cut deep slits in the meat and stuffed in the stuffing (in small quantities), then slow cooked the butt for 8 hours. It was amazing!


Thanks!


----------



## heatherd

mainshipfred said:


> I don't have a recipe for the amounts, I just dump in whatever I feel like at the time. There is usually salt, pepper, cayenne, paprika, garlic, thyme, rosemary and sometimes brown sugar. But then again I'm a rookie at this.


Thanks Fred!


----------



## Boatboy24

Brined turkey breast I picked up at Wegman's that was basted with a seasoned olive oil a few times before it finished. Grilled broccolini and roasted taters. 'Twas a winner.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am travelling, but still doing some cooking. (No pix.) Tonight I made spaghetti carbonara; Swiss chard (onions, Aleppo pepper, coriander); and a salad of canned baby artichoke hearts with homegrown tomatoes, olives, basil, pecans, and a ho-made vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## geek

Cachapas yummy


----------



## geek

And forgot to mention the passion fruit, so good.


----------



## geek




----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> View attachment 78052


Shouldn't that be green tea instead of Coors?


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> Shouldn't that be green tea instead of Coors?


I prefer sake!


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> Shouldn't that be green tea instead of Coors?



Sometimes one has to innovate with what’s available in the fridge…lol

And it is hot so the beer was refreshing for sure


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> View attachment 78052



Sorry about your beer...


----------



## geek

Fried chicken with tostones and fried yuca. Darn, this fried chicken ….I was licking my fingers after


----------



## ibglowin

For anyone thinking about one of those new fangled outdoor pizza ovens.









Best Outdoor Pizza Ovens for Making Amazing Homemade Pizza


In this review of the best outdoor pizza ovens for making homemade pizza, a Consumer Reports editor tried pizza ovens from BakerStone, Gyber, Le Peppe, and Ooni.



www.consumerreports.org


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> For anyone thinking about one of those new fangled outdoor pizza ovens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Outdoor Pizza Ovens for Making Amazing Homemade Pizza
> 
> 
> In this review of the best outdoor pizza ovens for making homemade pizza, a Consumer Reports editor tried pizza ovens from BakerStone, Gyber, Le Peppe, and Ooni.
> 
> 
> 
> www.consumerreports.org


Thank you! Just what I was looking for.


----------



## winemaker81

I purchased flatbread at Aldi's with the plan to make a quickie pizza. Made a quick sauce (diced tomatoes, splash of wine, seasonings, simmered for 10 minutes then cooled), added mushrooms and salami.

The remainder of a package of prosciutto beckoned to me, so a few slices went on top, followed by Mexican and Italian cheese blends, plus Romano.

Mrs. WM81 was very pleased when she got home from work!


----------



## geek

So many years I didn’t cook anything with gas. Salmon came out nice.!


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> So many years I didn’t cook anything with gas. Salmon came out nice.!
> 
> View attachment 78187
> View attachment 78188


So was that salmon pan fried or grilled? Or are we talking about a gas stove as opposed to electric?


----------



## geek

gas stove, back at home in CT I've always used electric for over 2 decades.



bstnh1 said:


> So was that salmon pan fried or grilled? Or are we talking about a gas stove as opposed to electric?


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> gas stove, back at home in CT I've always used electric for over 2 decades.



NOW you are cooking with gas!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> For anyone thinking about one of those new fangled outdoor pizza ovens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Outdoor Pizza Ovens for Making Amazing Homemade Pizza
> 
> 
> In this review of the best outdoor pizza ovens for making homemade pizza, a Consumer Reports editor tried pizza ovens from BakerStone, Gyber, Le Peppe, and Ooni.
> 
> 
> 
> www.consumerreports.org



I've been eyeing the larger Ooni for some time now, but there's some other good looking options on that list. Thanks Mike.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> NOW you are cooking with gas!



For a short time though


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> gas stove, back at home in CT I've always used electric for over 2 decades.


I cooked with gas for decades and then got saddled with electric. No comparison at all. Gas is infanitely better. However, we now have an induction cooktop and it's almost as good as gas. You have instant heat control and it's much easier to clean than those gas burners.


----------



## ibglowin

And now for those folks who want an out door pizza oven on the cheap!









How to Make a Wood-Fired Brick Pizza Oven | Video | Wine Spectator


It's hard to beat your local brick-oven pizzeria when it comes to crowd-pleasing pies covered in stretchy mozzarella cheese, but there's something extra special about a homemade slice. We headed back to Vegetable Power Farm in Pennsylvania for this quick and easy tutorial on how to make your own...




www.winespectator.com


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> And now for those folks who want an out door pizza oven on the cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Make a Wood-Fired Brick Pizza Oven | Video | Wine Spectator
> 
> 
> It's hard to beat your local brick-oven pizzeria when it comes to crowd-pleasing pies covered in stretchy mozzarella cheese, but there's something extra special about a homemade slice. We headed back to Vegetable Power Farm in Pennsylvania for this quick and easy tutorial on how to make your own...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.winespectator.com



Nice thing about that version is you can store it elsewhere when not in use. Heck, load it up in the truck and take it camping.


----------



## geek

For chimichurris


----------



## geek




----------



## winemaker81

Store was about out of baby back ribs, so I snagged a couple of packages plus a chicken, which I spatchcocked. Both went into the smoker for yesterday's dinner.

Black on the outside, juicy inside!

Mrs. WM81 & I had to suffer with leftovers tonight ... no surprise there was barely enough left for us.


----------



## Kraffty

Tried new recipe, coke, bourbon spray and glaze on BB ribs. Used the very last bits of Kingsford I had but they kept flaming out on me, really odd. Finally switched to my gas grill but with the two hours of starting and stoping of the charcoal they ended up a little firmer than I prefer but the flavor was really nice. Made up a simple macaroni salad and corn relish to accompany.

Anyone else had Charcoal misbehave? Maybe humidity (monsoon) or age??


----------



## geek




----------



## winemaker81

Saturday when the kids visited and we smoked ribs & chicken, my wife cooked a medium-sized potato per person. We had ribs, chicken, lots of crusty bread, and a large salad. Only half of a potato was eaten.

This is poor planning, right?

Nope! Always have extra food in case someone is extra hungry or an extra mouth shows up ... and if none of the above happens? FRIED POTATOES with onion!

Kids are gone home, just Mrs WM81 and me suffering out way through grilled ribeyes, fried potatoes, and a big salad ....


----------



## GreginND

Spaghetti al pomodorini made with fresh garden tomatoes and basil. Simple and delicious.


----------



## Merrywine

Chicken salad over sliced tomato, topped with avocado and a mini open flame grilled pepper on the side.


----------



## winemaker81

Last night was a simple meal -- grilled salmon, rice/quinoa pilaf, sauted mushrooms, and sauted green beans. 





The beans are the skinny ones, can't recall the name, which I like -- "regular" green beans have a strong flavor I don't care for.


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> The beans are the skinny ones, can't recall the name, which I like -- "regular" green beans have a strong flavor I don't care for.



Haricot vert?


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> Haricot vert?


That's it.

I sauted the beans on high heat in a bit of oil, turned the heat off, added a splash of lime juice, then let rest for 5 minutes.

Mrs WM81 really liked them, so it's a new recipe in our list.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Haricot vert?


 
Isn't that just French for 'green bean'?


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> Isn't that just French for 'green bean'?


Yes, haricots verts means "green beans" in French. In the USA (and possibly other places), haricots verts refers to a specific variety of green beans that are thinner, and are harvested earlier. In France these beans are called "haricots verts filets extra-fins". Do we have any French members who can verify this?

I summarized this from The Daily Meal. 

Ya know, for a winemaking site, we hit on a lot of other topics.


----------



## Merrywine

Lamb chop, broccoli and mushroom onion pierogis.


----------



## winemaker81

Merrywine said:


> Lamb chop, broccoli and mushroom onion pierogis.


Mushroom onion pierogi? Got a recipe? That sounds interesting.


----------



## ibglowin

Sourdough Pizza por uno anoche'


----------



## Merrywine

winemaker81 said:


> Mushroom onion pierogi? Got a recipe? That sounds interesting.


The dough is a recipe I found online Basic Pierogi Recipe
and the filling is simply minced mushrooms and onions sautéed in a small amount of butter and olive oil with salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## Merrywine

Lobster bisque.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Baked Halibut with Diablo Verde (creamy jalapeño cilantro) sauce served over a bed of cumin jasmine rice......


----------



## geek

My friend in NC made a delicious lasagna since I was visiting quick today on my way to SC.


----------



## geek




----------



## Merrywine

Bouillabaisse, with prawns, mussels, clams and black se a bass filet. Prawn heads and fish head were added to the lobster stock to make a very flavorful broth.


----------



## winemaker81

I made a modified onion soup the other day. I started with my usual recipe -- sweated 4 small-to-medium sweet onions and a heaping spoon of minced garlic in olive oil for an hour. Added chicken stock (made from Costco rotisserie chicken carcass), seasoned with salt & pepper. From there I made it a vegetable soup -- added 1 cup sliced celery, simmered for 10 minutes, then added a handful of baby carrots and simmered 20 minutes longer.


----------



## winemaker81

Mrs. WM81 wanted lamb, so Sunday we purchased a small boneless leg, which I cleaned and marinated in our favorite *Shish-kebab marinade*. This is best if it marinates overnight.

Monday morning I started draining the cucumber and yogurt for *Tzatziki*. It's best to let it drain at least 4 hours, and I add the remaining ingredients afterward.

The hummus was a commercial hummus and the pita bread is actually naan. Served with a very nice Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## sour_grapes

Grilled hamburger topped with roasted portabello mushrooms (red wine and soy) and a slice of goat brie; grilled green beans and red onions; steamed artichokes finished on the grill; and a simple side salad.


----------



## winemaker81

Tonight was another simple dinner -- boiled shrimp, rice pilaf, and frozen spinach ...





I buy the 13-15 count bag at Costco -- the up front cost is a bit stiff, but we take out only as many as we need for a meal and it's great for an impromptu meal when we haven't planned. Although sometimes it is planned. This morning's conversation was:

Mrs. WM81: What are you going to make for dinner tonight? <without taking a breath> I want shrimp and spinach and rice.

WM81: OK.


----------



## sour_grapes

Grilled lamb sirloin chops (fennel, cumin, ancho); pasta alla carettiera (fresh tomatoes, basil, garlic, red pepper, EVOO); braised kale; grilled fennel; a simple side salad.


----------



## geek

Love paellas, this one at Bulla in Charlotte, NC


----------



## geek

At Philly airport on route back home.


----------



## sour_grapes

Corn on the cob (basil butter); leftover grilled artichoke; braised okra with sauteed onions, grape tomatoes, and fresh sage; braised Swiss chard (basil); leftover grilled pork chop re-braised in sherry and Zinfandel, with sauteed onions, mushrooms and fresh thyme.


----------



## ibglowin

Who's got Brisket for $1.99lb? We do! (Kroger). Will see if they are whole packers or just flats today.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> Who's got Brisket for $1.99lb? We do! (Kroger). Will see if they are whole packers or just flats today.
> 
> View attachment 78828


I would say, "start up the smoker before you go to the store"


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Who's got Brisket for $1.99lb? We do! (Kroger). Will see if they are whole packers or just flats today.
> 
> View attachment 78828



I'd be shocked to see flats at that price.


----------



## ibglowin

They had one flat @ $5.99lb. I was able to pick through about 8 packers and found a really nice 13.5lber that didn't have 5lbs of fat on the bottom. It came home with me. I have 2 still frozen in the freezer so will more than likely put one of those on soon. We are starting to see Fall weather in these parts. This morning low was 46. High will still be in the low 80's so perfect weather for a long cook.



Boatboy24 said:


> I'd be shocked to see flats at that price.


----------



## sour_grapes

Here is a nice appeteaser we enjoyed:




This is salmon _crudo._ This is raw King salmon (of the grade you can eat raw, natch!), served with shallots, capers, lemon juice, cilantro, and EVOO. It was really tasty!

Dinner was halibut, tossed in breadcrumbs, then seared hard, and served with chopped basil. This was also tasty. It was accompanied by many leftover dishes, including corn on the cob with basil butter; braised okra with onions and tomatoes; braised kale in chicken stock; and a nice side salad by Mrs. Sour_Grapes. Sadly (or happily?), I did not take any pix beyond the fish pix...


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> This is salmon _*crudo*_



I understand that one....lol


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> I understand that one....lol



I think that _crudo_ in Spanish is "crude," while its cognate in Italian means "raw."


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> I think that _crudo_ in Spanish is "crude," while its cognate in Italian means "raw."



Exactly Paul.

This is why we call you not only the lamb and artichoke man but also the distinguish linguistic man


----------



## Bubba1

Done in the oven on steel broiler on


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Exactly Paul.
> 
> This is why we call you not only the lamb and artichoke man but also the distinguish linguistic man



I should demur. It is true that I have a decent (perhaps even above average) mastery of one language. However, as a monoglot, it is a bit hard to claim linguistic distinguishment in a world with polyglots such as yourself!


----------



## Kraffty

Grilling tonight just as a storm rolled through dropping the temps from mid 80's to low 70's with lightning and wind. Opened up the house and grilled the pork chops, asparagus on the deck while Lori made a rice dish. Opened a Dreaming Tree Rose that fit nicely.


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> Who's got Brisket for $1.99lb? We do! (Kroger). Will see if they are whole packers or just flats today.
> 
> View attachment 78828


Kroger is represented by Fry's here and had the same sale. Picked up 2 today, cut each into 1/3s, vacuum sealed and tossed in the basement freezer.


----------



## winemaker81

Mrs. WM81 and I spent the weekend at Carolina Beach NC, a belated celebration of our anniversary (which was July). No pictures, but ...

Friday evening dinner was at Bowman's in Carolina Beach. Food and service are good, we'll go back.

Lunch Saturday was at Fishy Fishy in Southport. It doesn't look like much from the outside, but this was the best seafood we've had in a while. The crab dip appetizer was delicious -- I had a shrimp and oyster po-boy and the wife had shrimp tacos. The tacos must have been good as she ate both and then complained about being overfull for 2 hours.

For dinner Saturday we ate in, stopping at a local grocery store for steaks. The choices were slim, but we found a ribeye (for the wife) and a NY strip (for me), plus boxed macaroni & cheese and a fresh salad. Wine was the Picpoul De Pinet I posted recently. Mrs WM81 asked me to bring a bottle, and I didn't want to transport 2 half-empty bottles so I suffered a white with my steak. Yeah, don't bother feeling sorry for me, I had a good time.  

Carolina Beach isn't as commercial as Wilmington or Myrtle Beach, which suits us as we spend our time on the beach.

Overall, a great weekend.


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> Mrs. WM81 and I spent the weekend at Carolina Beach NC, a belated celebration of our anniversary (which was July). No pictures, but ...
> 
> Friday evening dinner was at Bowman's in Carolina Beach. Food and service are good, we'll go back.
> 
> Lunch Saturday was at Fishy Fishy in Southport. It doesn't look like much from the outside, but this was the best seafood we've had in a while. The crab dip appetizer was delicious -- I had a shrimp and oyster po-boy and the wife had shrimp tacos. The tacos must have been good as she ate both and then complained about being overfull for 2 hours.
> 
> For dinner Saturday we ate in, stopping at a local grocery store for steaks. The choices were slim, but we found a ribeye (for the wife) and a NY strip (for me), plus boxed macaroni & cheese and a fresh salad. Wine was the Picpoul De Pinet I posted recently. Mrs WM81 asked me to bring a bottle, and I didn't want to transport 2 half-empty bottles so I suffered a white with my steak. Yeah, don't bother feeling sorry for me, I had a good time.
> 
> Carolina Beach isn't as commercial as Wilmington or Myrtle Beach, which suits us as we spend our time on the beach.
> 
> Overall, a great weekend.


While you were having such an antagonizing weekend, I spent that time racking 4 carboys, mowing the lawn, grocery shopping and cooking a couple of chicken breasts. I must be doing something wrong!!


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> I must be doing something wrong!!


Obviously ....


----------



## Merrywine

Getting started for tomorrow’s dinner of tacos de lengua, with pork tongues.


----------



## Boatboy24

winemaker81 said:


> Mrs. WM81 and I spent the weekend at Carolina Beach NC, a belated celebration of our anniversary (which was July). No pictures, but ...
> 
> Friday evening dinner was at Bowman's in Carolina Beach. Food and service are good, we'll go back.
> 
> Lunch Saturday was at Fishy Fishy in Southport. It doesn't look like much from the outside, but this was the best seafood we've had in a while. The crab dip appetizer was delicious -- I had a shrimp and oyster po-boy and the wife had shrimp tacos. The tacos must have been good as she ate both and then complained about being overfull for 2 hours.
> 
> For dinner Saturday we ate in, stopping at a local grocery store for steaks. The choices were slim, but we found a ribeye (for the wife) and a NY strip (for me), plus boxed macaroni & cheese and a fresh salad. Wine was the Picpoul De Pinet I posted recently. Mrs WM81 asked me to bring a bottle, and I didn't want to transport 2 half-empty bottles so I suffered a white with my steak. Yeah, don't bother feeling sorry for me, I had a good time.
> 
> Carolina Beach isn't as commercial as Wilmington or Myrtle Beach, which suits us as we spend our time on the beach.
> 
> Overall, a great weekend.



Sounds like a nice weekend. Happy belated anniversary.


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> Sounds like a nice weekend. Happy belated anniversary.


Thanks! In recent years we have been having a small celebration in July and then a trip in September or October. Prices are lower, crowds are MUCH less, and we have a good time.


----------



## Merrywine

Tacos de lengua.


----------



## bstnh1

On the WSM headed for dinner tonight.


----------



## cmason1957

My wife made homemade Chicken Stock and then Chicken Noodle Soup for supper. 




Then I ran over to get a haircut. Next door to the haircut place is a small meat market. Big sign on the front TBone Steaks on sale $4.99/lb. We have purchased from them many times, they specialize in grass-fed locally sourced beef. So for supper tonight we had grilled steaks, grilled white and sweet potato halves, washed down with an Uber Tuscan. My wife wasn't upset at all.


----------



## bstnh1

Ribs came out very good - 5 1/2 hours at 225-240. Quicker than most times in the past. Boxed mac & cheese, corn, fried green tomatoes and a Caprese salad minus the basil but with a few green grapes added ... just because. Actually, they turned out to be a nice addition.


----------



## sour_grapes

Orzo cooked "risotto-style," with tomato paste, fish sauce, Grana Padano, and basil; sauteed/braised Swiss chard (jalapenos, onions); roasted fennel slices and Swiss chard ribs; okra braised with tomatoes and onions (marjoram); and seared Coho salmon with sage butter.


----------



## Merrywine

Peel your own… with a green salad not pictured.


----------



## bstnh1

Using up some of the last of the season zucchini from the garden.


----------



## Rice_Guy

* a peach wine made by @mainshipfred ( _WOW aroma! should be a blue ribbon wine_) 
* home grown squash, salad, roll and ribs (_had to spend time outside processing the last pick of grapes) _


----------



## bstnh1

sour_grapes said:


> Orzo cooked "risotto-style," with tomato paste, fish sauce, Grana Padano, and basil; sauteed/braised Swiss chard (jalapenos, onions); roasted fennel slices and Swiss chard ribs; okra braised with tomatoes and onions (marjoram); and seared Coho salmon with sage butter.
> 
> View attachment 79015
> View attachment 79016


Was that salmon as raw as it looks in the photos?


----------



## sour_grapes

bstnh1 said:


> Was that salmon as raw as it looks in the photos?



Yes, yes it was. Why do you ask?


----------



## geek

Rice_Guy said:


> View attachment 79051
> 
> * a peach wine made by @mainshipfred ( _WOW aroma! should be a blue ribbon wine_)
> * home grown squash, salad, roll and ribs (_had to spend time outside processing the last pick of grapes) _



Great looking picture


----------



## bstnh1

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, yes it was. Why do you ask?


I ask because I dont eat raw or seriously undercooked salmon. I like mine cooked to 145.


----------



## sour_grapes

bstnh1 said:


> I ask because I dont eat raw or seriously undercooked salmon. I like mine cooked to 145.



Then, whatever you do, do NOT look at this post on the previous page: What's for Dinner?


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> Then, whatever you do, do NOT look at this post on the previous page: What's for Dinner?



Brother you are cruel.


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> I ask because I dont eat raw or seriously undercooked salmon. I like mine cooked to 145.



I presume you do not eat sushi much or ceviche for that matter


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> I presume you do not eat sushi much or ceviche for that matter


You are correct! No sushi for me. Although I do have a few California Rolls once in a while. None of that raw stuff, though!!


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> I presume you do not eat sushi much or ceviche for that matter



Grandkids are spending the night tonight. I told them we are having pancakes with fish for breakfast tomorrow. My granddaughter told me she is allergic to fish, unless it's in sushi. It made me think of this conversation.


----------



## ibglowin

Ho-made pizza with sourdough crust. The new GE Cafe' gas range is definitely doing its job and doing it well!


----------



## Merrywine

Oktoberfest fund raiser.


----------



## geek

Friend’s house.


----------



## heatherd

geek said:


> I presume you do not eat sushi much or ceviche for that matter


Love me some ceviche! I didn't encounter it until I moved to Texas and its super yum.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Friend’s house.
> 
> View attachment 79147



Good friend to have.


----------



## sour_grapes

Sauteed kale (onions, gochugaru pepper); roasted beet salad (onions, balsamic vinegar); roasted/grilled fingerling potatoes tossed with fresh rosemary and sauteed garlic; grilled hamburger topped with challerhocker Swiss cheese; side salad with arugala.


----------



## winemaker81

Yesterday Mrs WM81 made spaghetti sauce and was going to make stuffed shells tomorrow. Last night she changed her mind and informed me that I was making chicken parmesan tonight ... yeah, wife, twist my arm.  

Cooking ahead, I split 3 breasts horizontally and pounded them thin (the cutlets look huge), breaded & pan fried. Sprinkled 2 with mozzarella blend and let it melt, then topped with sauce. The chicken looked naked so I just had to add some Mexican cheese blend ...

The leftover cutlets make great sandwiches, and/or we'll use them in another fashion. Or eat chicken parm again -- I won't complain!


----------



## hounddawg

geek said:


> Friend’s house.
> 
> View attachment 79147


oh shoot yawl have over cooked it
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24

Taco Tuesday. Flap meat from Costco, seasoned with Dizzy Pig's "Peruvian-ish". Sous vide straight outta the freezer at 131 for 3 hours. Then seared over Kingsford Pro for a minute or so per side. Some Mexican street corn too.


----------



## sour_grapes

Roasted romanesco brocolli (garlic/preserved lemon/butter/capers/lemon); Sauteed/braised escarole (garlic/marjoram/sherry); roasted mushroom caps (soy, EVOO, and truffle oil): and shrimp pasta. The shrimp pasta was a winner: Small pasta shells, with: sauteed onions, mushrooms, garlic, crushed red pepper, marjoram/oregano/thyme seasoning, arugala, basil, parmesan, panko, lemon, white wine. I was super pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## geek

Pastel en hoja


----------



## ibglowin

Guess where I am...........


----------



## geek

Costco.....and what's the other store with wagyu brisket...!!!


----------



## ibglowin

HEB in San Antonio.


----------



## geek




----------



## geek

There’s some potatoes cooked in the oven and they came out great


----------



## cmason1957

This was super last night and again tonight. Homemade Chicken parm, penne pasta with Homemade sauce and a wonderful Uber Tuscan Style wine from the family my bonus son married into.


----------



## geek

At a friend’s house, need to give him a few tips about seasoning


----------



## GreginND

It has been a Mediterranean week with a focaccia loaded with tomatoes and Italian pickled eggplant and a Mediterranean stuffed eggplant.


----------



## heatherd

geek said:


> At a friend’s house, need to give him a few tips about seasoning
> 
> View attachment 79441
> View attachment 79442
> View attachment 79443


Is that ceviche? Looks yummy!


----------



## geek

heatherd said:


> Is that ceviche? Looks yummy!



yeah, at least a home made try....lol


----------



## ibglowin

Now in KC, MO visiting Mrs IB's folks for a few days. Went to a breakfast place just down the road called "First Watch". I ordered the short rib omelet.........




Been in a food coma the rest of the day. needless to say this was breakfast, lunch and dinner!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Now in KC, MO visiting Mrs IB's folks for a few days. Went to a breakfast place just down the road called "First Watch". I ordered the short rib omelet.........
> 
> View attachment 79492
> 
> 
> Been in a food coma the rest of the day. needless to say this was breakfast, lunch and dinner!



That looks real good..!!


----------



## Rembee

This was dinner last night. Marinated herb and lemon chicken with rice and fresh spinach from the garden. A 1 skillet dinner.


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> Now in KC, MO visiting Mrs IB's folks for a few days. Went to a breakfast place just down the road called "First Watch". I ordered the short rib omelet.........
> 
> View attachment 79492
> 
> 
> Been in a food coma the rest of the day. needless to say this was breakfast, lunch and dinner!



Another great breakfast place in the KC area is called the Big Biscuit. My wife and I try to hit one of them every time we venture to the Western Side of Missouri. There are a couple in the Kansas side as well.


----------



## Boatboy24

First Watch is good, but dangerous! And they make everything sound so healthy.


----------



## ibglowin

We also had a Truffle Mushroom Hash at the table as well.........




Both of those "omelets" clock in right at 1000 calories!



Boatboy24 said:


> First Watch is good, but dangerous! And they make everything sound so healthy.


----------



## ibglowin

You see they put a side salad on the plate so yea, totally healthy!  



Boatboy24 said:


> First Watch is good, but dangerous! And they make everything sound so healthy.


----------



## sour_grapes

I did not know that these were "Teinturier potatoes" before I cut into them!


----------



## sour_grapes

We had the purple potatoes from above, roasted, and served with sage; roasted cauliflower with rosemary; blanched and then sauteed mustard greens and onions, seasoned with curry; a side salad; chuck steak cooked sous vide, then seared and served with sauteed mushrooms, shallots, garlic, and thyme (with some soy and sherry reduction).


----------



## jswordy

First time trying gluten-free crazy crust pizza. They look and smell good. We'll see when they cool. BBQ pork butt and grilled pork chop meat, green olives, black olives, mushrooms and sun-dried tomatoes, with the DiIulio Family marinara sauce.


----------



## ibglowin

I didn't realize you were celiac.



jswordy said:


> First time trying gluten-free crazy crust pizza.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> I didn't realize you were celiac.



My wife is gluten intolerant. That's not celiac, but bad enough with aches and pains, etc., with gluten exposure. That's why I brew only GF beers. The pizzas were fabulous. I can tell zero difference between Bob's Red Mill GF flour and regular flour, other than that the Bob's takes more milk to make it batter consistency.


----------



## ibglowin

My MIL that we just visited in KC, MO is celiac. As was her father. They have really made strides and have closed the gap between the GF foodstuffs and their counterparts. I made the Baked Feta with Cherry Tomato, Basil and Pasta (TikTok recipe) while there for a family get together one evening. Made two dishes of course. Could not tell the difference between the GF pasta the the regular in a blind taste test. No leftovers of either dish.




jswordy said:


> My wife is gluten intolerant. That's not celiac, but bad enough with aches and pains, etc., with gluten exposure. That's why I brew only GF beers. The pizzas were fabulous. I can tell zero difference between Bob's Red Mill GF flour and regular flour, other than that the Bob's takes more milk to make it batter consistency.


----------



## ibglowin

Saturday night......... Pizza night!







Made @Boatboy24 favorite Hawaiian pizza night with Canadian Bacon, pineapple and of course green chile!

Also did an experimental pizza dough with 50/50 AP and Bread flour (KA) with Pepperoni, Italian sausage and sliced jalapeños.

The experimental 50/50 crust blend was definitely superior. Now to see if it was the new 50/50 blend or the fact that it was fresh and not frozen......


Always something to do a research paper on it seems even in retirement!


----------



## AaronSC

Boeuf Bourguignon tonight!


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Tonights throw down for dinner. Who will win? LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Tonights throw down for dinner. Who will win? LOL
> 
> View attachment 79697



Which one is Mrs IB getting?


----------



## ibglowin

Shhhhhhh..........



Boatboy24 said:


> Which one is Mrs IB getting?


----------



## ibglowin

Hidden Mickey in tonights dinner!


----------



## ibglowin

Tonight was a bonified toss up. The SRF boneless wagyu ribeye was amazing. But at $60 a pop compared to the $2 bacon wrapped filet mignon which was almost as amazing......

Even Mrs IB was scratching her head. Mad props to the WooHoo Filet. Bang for Buck the hands down winner but the Ribeye was more tastier but it cost 30X more!


----------



## ibglowin

And tonights wine pairing did not suck either.........


----------



## geek

Sancocho, wow it was good!


----------



## sour_grapes

You should have done a blind test!

But your QRP test is good to know, too. I love seeing those "Woo-hoo" stickers!


----------



## ibglowin

What meat did you use? 



geek said:


> Sancocho, wow it was good!
> 
> View attachment 79725


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> What meat did you use?



It was my friend since I don't know how to make this big "soup"...lol
But it was kept simple this time with only some pork, some good italian sausage, but a typical sancocho they call it that it has 7 different types of meat (pork, chicken, beef, etc) and many different types of "rublos" (yuca, plaintain, etc).

I really enjoy it this time when the temps start dipping a bit.


----------



## sour_grapes

I had a near-crap experience with dinner tonight, but it turned out okay.
I bought 2 lbs of mussels, and crafted a dinner menu around that. I decided on cooking the mussels with 'shrooms, garlic, shallots, tomatoes, herbs, etc., then removing them from their shells, and serving over spinach tagliatelle pasta. Plus a few nice sides. I got everything prepped, awaiting my DW to come home, and started the final stages of cooking.

Well, I started inspecting/washing the mussels, and almost all of them were dead! All but about 4 out of ~50 were open and unresponsive. The tag on the mussels bag said that they were processed on 9/18. which, believe it or not, is within the window of acceptability. (Except for the "dead" part!  ) Bad timing, but I walked briskly back to the grocery store, expressed my displeasure, and got a fresh(er) replacement, and back home to cooking, which all took about 1/2 hour. Then I discovered that I ruined the 'shooms/shallots part of the dish in all the hubbub, and had to re-prep and re-cook that. 

Soooo, finally, I cooked the mussels with sauteed 'shrooms, shallots, garlic, tomatoes, ho-made white wine, ho-made shrimp stock, thyme, basil, and parsley. This was served over spinach tagliatelle, with lots of Grana Padano. Sides included roasted fennel slices, and sauteed/braised purple kale with onions, seasoned with stock and marjoram. A nice side salad with arugula, frisee, and romaine topped things off.

(After dinner, I had to cook the dead mussels to put them into our compost bin. The smell made me retch.  Just imagine what would have ensued if a newbie had bought these mussels as their first attempt!)


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> (After dinner, I had to cook the dead mussels to put them into our compost bin. The smell made me retch.  )



Might have been better suited for outdoor cooking if you have a gas grill. Probably too much hassle for charcoal though. Looks like it turned out very nice in the end, and you got some extra exercise.


----------



## sour_grapes

We once again had those lamb shoulder chops that are practically rib chops!

I grilled green beans and onions (balsamic); grilled wedges of cabbage (Za'atar); grilled fingerling potatoes (smoked paprika, garlic); leftover wilted spinach (garlic, EVOO); grilled lamb chops (dry-brined, then coriander, fennel, and garlic powder).


----------



## ibglowin

Chicken Piccata. Many thanks for the recipe from my good friend Giada........


----------



## Khristyjeff

ibglowin said:


> Chicken Piccata. Many thanks for the recipe from my good friend Giada........
> 
> View attachment 79873
> 
> 
> View attachment 79872
> View attachment 79875


She's your friend, too?


----------



## Venatorscribe

sour_grapes said:


> We once again had those lamb shoulder chops that are practically rib chops!
> 
> I grilled green beans and onions (balsamic); grilled wedges of cabbage (Za'atar); grilled fingerling potatoes (smoked paprika, garlic); leftover wilted spinach (garlic, EVOO); grilled lamb chops (dry-brined, then coriander, fennel, and garlic powder).
> 
> View attachment 79858
> View attachment 79859


Crickey they are big chops. you must have some pretty big sheep over there.BTW you are eating well when I look back over this thread. Good to see we all enjoy our lives and that eating enhances our quality and experience…


----------



## Venatorscribe

ibglowin said:


> Chicken Piccata. Many thanks for the recipe from my good friend Giada........
> 
> View attachment 79873
> 
> 
> View attachment 79872
> View attachment 79875



The provocative chef. Cooking and recipe design is not her only asset. I wonder what she's like when degassing her must.


----------



## ibglowin

She's everybody's friend!



Khristyjeff said:


> She's your friend, too?


----------



## Venatorscribe

ibglowin said:


> She's everybody's friend!


What a lucky girll. She’s got a bunch of old drunks salivating…


----------



## Boatboy24

Venatorscribe said:


> Crickey they are big chops. you must have some pretty big sheep over there.



For a moment, I thought you were referring to the Giada post.


----------



## Venatorscribe

Boatboy24 said:


> For a moment, I thought you were referring to the Giada post.


haha you’re fast. Very good. Yes her bazooka's look just as fleshy as 'sour-grapes' lamb chops. Just remember that technically they are just bags of fat, but they look good.


----------



## ibglowin

Hmmmmm………

I don’t think I will ever be telling any woman that….. 




Venatorscribe said:


> haha you’re fast. Very good. Yes her bazooka's look just as fleshy as 'sour-grapes' lamb chops. Just remember that technically they are just bags of fat, but they look good.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Hmmmmm………
> 
> I don’t think I will ever be telling any woman that…..



My wife is a scientist. Ergo, I have been known to compliment her adipose tissue... and survive!


----------



## sour_grapes

Braised Swiss chard (sauteed onions, red pepper, lemon); roasted Swiss chard ribs; seafood orzo (cilantro); roasted cauliflower (applewood seasoning, butter); seared Sockeye salmon (caper, garlic, parsley, EVOO sauce); side salad (frisee and romaine). Washed down with ho-made Vidal.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Put the brisket on @ 0430. Was over 16lbs before trimming. Probably cut off 2.5lbs. Set the Kamado to 300 on the PartyQ and went back to bed. Got up at 0700 and the IT was already like 155! Let it ride until both probes reached ~165 and wrapped. Just pulled it off right around noon with an IT of 201. Briskets are funny. You never know how they gonna cook! 






BB Ribs on next!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Put the brisket on @ 0430. Was over 16lbs before trimming. Probably cut off 2.5lbs. Set the Kamado to 300 on the PartyQ and went back to bed. Got up at 0700 and the IT was already like 155! Let it ride until both probes reached ~165 and wrapped. Just pulled it off right around noon with an IT of 201. Briskets are funny. You never know how they gonna cook!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 79958
> 
> 
> BB Ribs on next!
> 
> View attachment 79959



Getting hungry...!!!


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> Put the brisket on @ 0430. Was over 16lbs before trimming. Probably cut off 2.5lbs. Set the Kamado to 300 on the PartyQ and went back to bed. Got up at 0700 and the IT was already like 155! Let it ride until both probes reached ~165 and wrapped. Just pulled it off right around noon with an IT of 201. Briskets are funny. You never know how they gonna cook!




But boy are they worth the effort!


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed artichokes (butter, thyme, lemon); browned/braised baby bok choy (beef stock, marjoram); roasted butternut squash (sage); roasted Romanesco broccoli (garlic, lemon, butter, capers); Dungeness crab pasta in a Bernaise-based sauce (shallots, vinegar, white wine, tarragon, egg yolk, butter) with basil, preserved lemons, and avocado.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boring side salad; leftover Romanesco broccoli from above (lemons/butter/capers/garlic); leftover grilled green beans and onions; sauteed/braised Swiss chard (onions, herbes de Provence); bucatini all'Amatriciana (_guanciale_, red pepper, onions, garlic, two cheeses, etc.).


----------



## Khristyjeff

sour_grapes said:


> Boring side salad; leftover Romanesco broccoli from above (lemons/butter/capers/garlic); leftover grilled green beans and onions; sauteed/braised Swiss chard (onions, herbes de Provence); bucatini all'Amatriciana (_guanciale_, red pepper, onions, garlic, two cheeses, etc.).
> 
> View attachment 80029


----------



## Khristyjeff

I may be weird, but I like leftovers. Looks good.


----------



## winemaker81

Khristyjeff said:


> I may be weird, but I like leftovers. Looks good.


Ditto! We have a leftover night at least twice a week. Plus with me WFH since COVID, we have to plan for lunches, and leftovers fit the bill!

American Thanksgiving? I always bake a turkey twice as large as we need, just so we'll have leftovers! Hot covered turkey sandwich is a favorite!


----------



## sour_grapes

Khristyjeff said:


> I may be weird, but I like leftovers. Looks good.





winemaker81 said:


> Ditto! We have a leftover night at least twice a week. Plus with me WFH since COVID, we have to plan for lunches, and leftovers fit the bill!
> 
> American Thanksgiving? I always bake a turkey twice as large as we need, just so we'll have leftovers! Hot covered turkey sandwich is a favorite!



Generally speaking, our lunches are 100% leftovers. Dinners are about 80% new material, throwing in leftovers once in a while if the stock of leftovers gets too big!


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Ditto! We have a leftover night at least twice a week. Plus with me WFH since COVID, we have to plan for lunches, and leftovers fit the bill!
> 
> American Thanksgiving? I always bake a turkey twice as large as we need, just so we'll have leftovers! Hot covered turkey sandwich is a favorite!



We do literally nearly our cooking on the weekends, then use the leftovers in various quick dinners the rest of the week. My standard lunch is some type of salad. We're too busy to cook every day. Works out great.


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> Generally speaking, our lunches are 100% leftovers. Dinners are about 80% new material, throwing in leftovers once in a while if the stock of leftovers gets too big!


About every other week I'll get something out for lunch, just to get out of the yard. Other than walking, it's now normal for me to not leave the yard during the week, other than walking around the neighborhood. I find errands to run just to do something different. The one downside to WFH ... although no dealing with commuting traffic is a fantastic upside!!!

Yeah, meals can be mixed -- dinner last night was fresh trout served with leftover pasta and squash. Tonight is fresh trout again, served with "I don't know yet". [purchased fish at Costco, cut the filet in half, cooked one half last night, the other tonight using a different recipe. And we'll still have leftovers for lunch tomorrow.]


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> About every other week I'll get something out for lunch, just to get out of the yard. Other than walking, it's now normal for me to not leave the yard during the week, other than walking around the neighborhood. I find errands to run just to do something different. The one downside to WFH ... although no dealing with commuting traffic is a fantastic upside!!!
> 
> Yeah, meals can be mixed -- dinner last night was fresh trout served with leftover pasta and squash. Tonight is fresh trout again, served with "I don't know yet". [purchased fish at Costco, cut the filet in half, cooked one half last night, the other tonight using a different recipe. And we'll still have leftovers for lunch tomorrow.]



I love being able to "shop" for lunch in the fridge, mixing up components of previous dinners into a tasty lunch. I generally try to avoid having "last night's dinner" for lunch the next day. I try to eat what I cooked on, say, Tuesday dinner for Thursday or Friday lunch.


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> I generally try to avoid having "last night's dinner" for lunch the next day.


I appreciate that. For me, it depends on the leftovers are. If it's something I _really _like, having it for lunch the next day is fine, e.g., hot covered turkey sandwich ... OTOH, the trout will probably be lunch on Thursdays or Friday, unless there is enough for 2, so it will be dinner Thursday ... "shopping in the fridge" is a great description!


----------



## Boatboy24

Dinner for one. Picked up a piece of pinwheel flank steak at Weg's that was stuffed with herbs and cheese. Salad of spring greens, arugula, cuke, cherry tomato, Caesar croutons and shaved parm topped with a balsamic vinaigrette.


----------



## sour_grapes

Baby back ribs, cooked with the seasonings of _rosticciano_ (fresh rosemary, thyme, garlic, fennel powder, pepper), but cooked low-and-slow, falling-off-the-bone tender like an American. It was delicious. Accompanied by sweet potatoes; roasted artichokes (lemon juice, EVOO); sauteed garlic and EVOO with a little bit of spinach  ; side salad with romaine. arugula, 'shrooms, capers.


----------



## Rice_Guy

interesting, you shop the counter where I like to shop, since I retired, ,,, humm wonder what I’ll find for tonight


ibglowin said:


> View attachment 79697


----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## Mcjeff

Creamy Lobster. Giada’s recipe, but used Penne instead of linguini. My wife and I both liked it.


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed roasted eggplant topped with cilantro and feta cheese; peas with sauteed red onions and basil; dried lima beans with parsley and sage; a downgraded version of boeuf bourguignon; a simple side salad (romaine, arugula).


----------



## Kraffty

Fettucine Alfrado with chicken and brocoli, First loaf of Sourdough in a while with a little rosemary and thyme and last years Syrah.


----------



## ibglowin

Baked Feta and Cherry Tomato.........




Cost for dinner $3.50

Add left over bacon wrapped filet ......




Total cost $5.50......

Add 2012 WA State Proper Wine Syrah........ 93pts WS




Total dinner cost $45.50!  

Sunday Night Satisfaction..........

Priceless!


----------



## sour_grapes

Roasted fingerling potatoes (parsley, parm); green beans (feta); ribs of Swiss chard (pecorino Romano); roasted ribs of lamb (rosemary, marjoram, etc.); side salad (romaine, arugula, frisee, apple, pepitas).


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

Nasty storms coming through during the dinner hours tonight, so I went with this instead of grilling. A combo of thighs and BSB's.









Oven Baked Chicken Thighs


This Oven Baked Chicken Thighs recipe is a force to be reckoned with! Simple and deliciously baked chicken with a mustard and honey glaze!




www.jocooks.com





It's very good - maybe a little too much honey and mustard (depending on your taste), but I think I'd only back them off slightly and maybe add a touch of vinegar and some herbs. Turned out great though. Rice in the cooker done in chicken stock and butter, with some dried parsley and S&P. Mixed green and arugula salad with balsamic vinaigrette.


----------



## ibglowin

Dinner for two?



geek said:


> View attachment 80337


----------



## sour_grapes

Baked brown rice (butter, sage, mushroom stock); peas (sauteed onions, basil); dried lima beans (cilantro); sauteed beet greens, mushrooms, onions, braised in beef stock; roasted Romanesco broccoli with garlic/lemon/capers sauce.

You may dimly recall that I learned about baked, stick-o'-butter rice here. (Looking at you, @Boatboy24 !)


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Baked brown rice (butter, sage, mushroom stock); peas (sauteed onions, basil); dried lima beans (cilantro); sauteed beet greens, mushrooms, onions, braised in beef stock; roasted Romanesco broccoli with garlic/lemon/capers sauce.
> 
> You may dimly recall that I learned about baked, stick-o'-butter rice here. (Looking at you, @Boatboy24 !)
> 
> View attachment 80344



Honestly, it looks like a fantastic meal and your pics had me drooling. But I have to ask:


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Honestly, it looks like a fantastic meal and your pics had me drooling. But I have to ask:
> 
> View attachment 80345



Meatless Monday, dude! (Unless you include lunch, that is!  )


----------



## winemaker81

I was in a cooking rut, looking to do something different:




I butterflied a pork tenderloin, opened it up and pounded thin. Sprinkled with a bit of paprika salt, then sliced mozzarella and goat cheese. Folded it over, sprinkled with a Mediterranean-style blend I created. Then sprayed with oil and dusted with Parmesan and Italian seasoned bread crumbs. Baked at 350 F for 40 minutes. Served with baked potato and butternut squash.




Mrs. WM81 was very pleased.

The second tenderloin in the package is marinating in red wine and the Mediterranean seasoning. Tonight we're having scaloppini!!

I'll dust the pieces in cornstarch, pan fry, and make a wine sauce. Probably serve over pasta with leftover squash or spaghetti squash.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Taco Wednesday!



Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 80428


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Taco Wednesday!



Oddly enough, TWO of my siblings reported having tacos this evening; my DW said "Don't they know it isn't Tuesday?" And I just said "Taco Wed., I guess!"


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed lentils with carrots, onions, ho-made stock, etc.; roasted artichokes; sauteed cabbage, mushrooms, and onions with red pepper; green beans with cream and that Saint Agur bleu cheese that I posted elsewhere; pork chops, garden-grown sage, and butter braised in a white wine (ho-made Vidal) pan sauce.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Oddly enough, TWO of my siblings reported having tacos this evening; my DW said "Don't they know it isn't Tuesday?" And I just said "Taco Wed., I guess!"



Every day is Taco Day.


----------



## Merrywine

I took hubby out for his b-day he had the cowboy steak this is my filet.


----------



## sour_grapes

Photobomb! (Sorry about that.)

After a long hard day, I made a pork tenderloin (toasted coriander and fennel, S&P, browned in butter with thyme sprigs and whole garlic); deep-fried artichoke hearts with grana padano and truffle oil; sauteed spinach with garlic and EVOO; roasted "teinturier" purple potatoes with rosemary and marjoram; seared shishito peppers with lime and salt; side salad with no lettuce, only arugula, frisee, and cilantro. (All we had in!).


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Photobomb! (Sorry about that.)
> 
> After a long hard day, I made a pork tenderloin (toasted coriander and fennel, S&P, browned in butter with thyme sprigs and whole garlic); deep-fried artichoke hearts with grana padano and truffle oil; sauteed spinach with garlic and EVOO; roasted "teinturier" purple potatoes with rosemary and marjoram; seared shishito peppers with lime and salt; side salad with no lettuce, only arugula, frisee, and cilantro. (All we had in!).
> 
> asdf
> 
> View attachment 80520
> View attachment 80521
> View attachment 80522
> View attachment 80523
> View attachment 80524


----------



## sour_grapes

Roasted delicata squash (coriander, cinammon); sauteed spinach with lots of garlic and EVOO; roasted fennel with ground fennel seasoning and pecorino; broiled flanken short ribs with a Moroccan seasoning mix (cumin, paprika, ginger, cayenne, coriander, cinammon, salt...); salad with lettuce, frisee, arugula, 'shrooms, parm, etc.

So much for meatless Monday!


----------



## winemaker81

Last night Mrs WM81 requested chicken and dumplings, served with leftover green beans and spaghetti squash.




This will also be tonight's dinner as well!


----------



## Boatboy24

I was going to roast a chicken tonight, along w/ some good sides and veg. Sadly, work got in the way and there was no way I was going to pull that meal off before 9pm. So, fridge/freezer diving was in order. Kiddos got some chicken dumplings with ho-made sauce and a not-so-fancy salad. Mrs BB had some leftover takeout in the fridge, so that left me on my own. Found a small packet of pulled pork and a potato-broccoli gratin in the freezer. Made a 'pulled pork pancake' topped with a Piedmont style sauce, along with a tater side. In hindsight, should've probably had some salad too.


----------



## Boatboy24

High temp of around 50 today. Great day for this:


----------



## bstnh1

Sweet & Sour Chicken over Jasmine Rice


----------



## Boatboy24

Pics or it didn't happen, right? Turned out well. Even made some stock from the innards, along with some ho-made gravy.


----------



## ceeaton

Today was really nice here as well (low 50s and some sun). Couldn't resist grilling somethin' so I grilled some chicken breasts for fajitas, a family favorite!







Yum!


----------



## geek

My friend invited me to his “finca” and they’re getting a wild hog (jabalí) ready for cooking. This is how they do it in the country side


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Boatboy24

Haven't been buying much (well, any) steak lately. Saw some decent deals today and as luck would have it, we had beautiful weather for grilling. Sadly too dark for outside pics though.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Haven't been buying much (well, any) steak lately.


----------



## ibglowin

Queso Fundido (con chorizo)


----------



## sour_grapes

I have been too b̶u̶s̶y̶ LAZY to post dinners lately. Here is one.

Roasted Brussels sprouts (Grana Padano); roasted fingerling potatoes with smoked paprika; okra with onions and tomatoes; mixture of collard greens and Swiss chard; roasted pork tenderloin with fresh sage and garlic, with a side of sauteed mushrooms, garlic, and thyme in a Marsala reduction sauce.


----------



## winemaker81

Thursday night I surprised Mrs. WM81 with pizza -- meat lover's pizza. Pepperoni, dry salami, and bacon. Plus feta, Italian mix and Mexican mix shredded cheeses. And mushrooms, of course!

She doesn't like olives, so one had garlic stuffed olives as well.


----------



## geek

First pic is the IKEA cafeteria in the DR, their food is really good, paella, fish, salmon and some steak.

The 2nd and 3rd are from a restaurant, Korean rice.



at a restaurant in DR and that’s what they call Korean rice.


----------



## ibglowin

Continuing in the weekend's cuisine of choice. Carne Asada (marinated flap steak).........
This stuff is "out of bounds" as they say!


----------



## winemaker81

Last night I made a *filled pork tenderloin*, which Mrs. WM81 really liked. This is more a method than a recipe, but I recorded the details so I can reproduce it.

It was served with a grande reserve Vouvray. While the wine is not dry, it went well with the pork and acorn squash.


----------



## geek

Wife made mash potatoes, asparagus and carnita asada, simple but the carne asada has lots of flavors


----------



## Boatboy24

Nothing terribly fancy, but it was good.


----------



## sour_grapes

This was last night, but it took the pix some 24 hours to make it through the ether to my computer, for some reason. 

For a semi-special occasion (friend was released from the hospital after an operation), we indulged a bit. Rack of lamb (crusted in mustard, fresh rosemary, garlic, parsley, and panko), then roasted to rare to med. rare. Shrimp with a butter/lemon/cumin/coriander/turmeric sauce. Roasted artichokes. Polenta with Black Label Cambazola. Puree of browned then steamed broccoli and cauliflower with lots of sauteed garlic. Simple side salad with ho-made vinaigrette.

Washed down with a 2017 Klinker Brick Lodi OVZ that pleased me a lot.


----------



## geek

The lamb man is back


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 81054



I salivated involuntarily...


----------



## Khristyjeff

Wasn't looking forward to this meal to be honest, but Mrs. khristyjeff's General Tso's Cauliflower was very tasty.


----------



## winemaker81

Khristyjeff said:


> Wasn't looking forward to this meal to be honest, but Mrs. khristyjeff's General Tso's Cauliflower was very tasty.


Enough hot sauce kills the flavor of even cauliflower! It even works with eggplant, although for the texture you need cyanide.


----------



## Ty520

From scratch Tikka Masala, with some homemade paneer for added protein and texture


----------



## ibglowin

Ham, spinach and mushroom quiche! Some green chile’ may have also snuck in!


----------



## winemaker81

Yesterday's lunch was a quick pizza -- soft burrito shell covered with leftover pizza sauce from a few days ago, and Italian blend cheese + Parmesan.


----------



## geek




----------



## Merrywine

I didn’t cook a thing- garlic shrimp plate lunch, one of the two scoops is under the shrimp- yum.


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night. Images of pieces parts and of the resulting three pizzas. Done inside, finding that 500*F temp on the stone is the good spot. 10 minutes with a rotation at 5 minutes works well.



















Yum!


----------



## ibglowin

I now which one was yours!  



ceeaton said:


> Pizza night. Images of pieces parts and of the resulting three pizzas. Done inside, finding that 500*F temp on the stone is the good spot. 10 minutes with a rotation at 5 minutes works well.
> 
> View attachment 81186
> 
> 
> View attachment 81187
> 
> 
> View attachment 81188
> 
> 
> View attachment 81189
> 
> 
> View attachment 81190
> 
> 
> View attachment 81191
> 
> 
> Yum!


----------



## ibglowin

Our Ho-made Pizza night. Had a Hangry Mrs. IB so I had to hurry! Pepperoni, Italian sausage, fresh mushrooms, and jalapeños


----------



## reesekPal

This is what I ate for dinner tonight. My friend bought him a pellet smoker that he found on trimthatweed.com, and he decided to invite my family and me to his house to try to cook something with it. We made some fish with lemon and vegetables and ate all this with a glass of white wine. It was really delicious. I'm not a big fan of fish and seafood, but I was pretty impressed that I would probably try to make them at home. So yeah, 10/10, totally would recommend.


----------



## ibglowin

Nice! Welcome to WMT!



reesekPal said:


> This is what I ate for dinner tonight. My friend bought him a pellet smoker that he found on trimthatweed.com, and he decided to invite my family and me to his house to try to cook something with it. We made some fish with lemon and vegetables and ate all this with a glass of white wine. It was really delicious. I'm not a big fan of fish and seafood, but I was pretty impressed that I would probably try to make them at home. So yeah, 10/10, totally would recommend.
> View attachment 81215


----------



## Rice_Guy

_welcome to WineMakingTalk_
smoked fish can be fantastic, I grew up with smoked chubs, salmon, and 15 lb trout


reesekPal said:


> My friend bought him a pellet smoker that he found on ,, and he decided to invite my family and me to his house to try to cook something with it. We made some fish with lemon and vegetables and ate all this with a glass of white wine. It was really delicious. I'm not a big fan of fish and seafood, but I was pretty impressed that I would probably try to make them at home. So yeah, 10/10, totally would recommend.


----------



## geek




----------



## Merrywine

Another fish dish… This dinner I did prepare. 



Grilled Trevally with pineapple salsa, bok choy and garlic rice.


----------



## ceeaton

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!

Going to sis's for a family get together. She wanted two turkeys (may be over 15 people) and had me do a smoked small one (only 11 lbs). Was rather cold this morning when I started, but it got done rather quickly. Will rest and carve in chunks and keep warm. Hoping it will retain some moisture until dinner at 2 pm...might have to add some stock to the steaming pan I'm going to put it in. Will let sit in a 170*F oven, covered, until time to trek 35 minutes to her place. Used some applewood with the charcoal on the Weber bullet smoker.










Yum!


----------



## ibglowin

Pecan smoked (spatchcocked) bird!


----------



## cmason1957

My wife and I decided air the years ago to allow our kids to visit with the ex and the in-laws at Thanksgiving, plus our Anniversary is the 24th. So we spent the week down in Florida. We had shrimp and scallops with green beans and rice. Wonderful Thanksgiving dinner. Plus 70 F on the beach.

A full week of seafood is a great plus.


----------



## Merrywine

Still vacationing - turkey dinner with pumpkin cream pie for dessert.


----------



## bstnh1

A few shots of the Turkey Day Feast:


----------



## Mc vintner

Thought this was the appropriate wine to serve with Thanksgiving dinner. Marquette grapes from our vineyard named after the turkeys that frequently come to visit.


----------



## Boatboy24

My mom and nieces made these:


----------



## winemaker81

I was going to make crescent rolls, but the dough came out too sticky, so I made pull-apart rolls -- drop a bunch of pieces in muffin tins and bake. 6 people, including a 10 yo, demolished the entire bowl. Looks like everyone likes fresh rolls!


----------



## ceeaton

Leftovers, a three meat batch of nachos (pulled pork, ground chicken taco meat and turkey).


----------



## ibglowin

The absolute best way to get rid of leftover Turkey!  

Turkey, melted brie, cranberry and arugula.............


----------



## geek

Someone mentioned turkey? Wife didn’t cook turkey on thanksgiving but did today, just because.


----------



## bstnh1

Last night's dinner - huge baked russets with cheese sauce and topped with broccoli & bacon.


----------



## winemaker81

I defrosted hamburg, with the intention of making tacos. Changed my mind and invented a meat sauce. Mrs. WM81 was happy, so the experiment was a success!


----------



## Boatboy24

"Goulash"


----------



## Merrywine

Beef stew on a chilly night.


----------



## bstnh1

Under all those buttery, cheesy crumbs is a piece of baked Cod fresh from the oven.


----------



## winemaker81

We baked a ham and I made bean soup from the bone. I added carrots to this one, which my wife really likes.


----------



## Merrywine

winemaker81 said:


> We baked a ham and I made bean soup from the bone. I added carrots to this one, which my wife really likes.
> 
> View attachment 81675


I would expect carrots, celery and onion in most soups. What sausage did you use, please?


----------



## winemaker81

Merrywine said:


> I would expect carrots, celery and onion in most soups. What sausage did you use, please?


We used leftover ham and commercial kielbasa.


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night.........




I may have gotten carried away on the green chile'

Naw, just right!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I may have gotten carried away on the green chile'



Said no one, ever...


----------



## geek

Rabo encendido….just Google it.


----------



## geek

Pre bday gathering in NJ


----------



## Boatboy24

BA's Best Bolognese


It doesn’t take a lot of ingredients (or a lot of money) to make a classic Bolognese recipe. What it does take, though, is patience for the sauce to achieve the ideal authentic texture. You’re going to go low and slow—it’ll take around 3 hours, but most of that cook time is hands-off.




www.bonappetit.com


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley




----------



## ibglowin

Thursday night...........

Shrimp-N-Grits night!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Thursday night...........
> 
> Shrimp-N-Grits night!
> 
> View attachment 81982



Sadly, it was Chick-fil-A tonight, after my son's band concert. Not too crazy about fast food, but you know what goes great with a spicy chicken deluxe sandwich? Kung Fu Girl Riesling!


----------



## Merrywine

Turkey noodle soup.


----------



## cowine7

I have white bean for dinner, what do you recommend for wine?


----------



## ibglowin

Perhaps something akin to a Riesling or Chardonnay?



cowine7 said:


> I have white bean for dinner, what do you recommend for wine?


----------



## ibglowin

Was 6 degrees this morning so I started a pot of pinto beans last night in the crock pot. Added some ham this morning........


----------



## Boatboy24

Wish I'd gotten some pics. We met some friends at a nearby 'mom and pop' Italian place tonight. They had a veal chop special with white wine, lots of garlic and rosemary, along with crispy roasted 'taters and asparagus. Delish! Veal is a rare treat, and this was good. Washed down with a forgettable, but decent Pinot Grigio.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Wish I'd gotten some pics. We met some friends at a nearby 'mom and pop' Italian place tonight. They had a veal chop special with white wine, lots of garlic and rosemary, along with crispy roasted 'taters and asparagus. Delish! Veal is a rare treat, and this was good. Washed down with a forgettable, but decent Pinot Grigio.


----------



## Kraffty

Leftovers pulled from the freezer. Carnitas, refried beans warmed and made into tacos along with a Freakshow Zin. Really yummy.


----------



## Sailor323

cowine7 said:


> I have white bean for dinner, what do you recommend for wine?


How do you prepare the beans?


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 82310


That looks so much better than the leftover stuffed peppers we had tonight!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 82310



You make me realize that I need a better photographer!


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Got a jump on making a Holiday tradition in NM. Red Chile Posole. Was lucky to find the Hominy this year!


----------



## ibglowin

Baked Feta Pasta for the win!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Was lucky to find the Hominy this year!



Was it on a container ship off the coast of LA?


----------



## ibglowin

No, sitting in a truck waiting to cross the border from Mexico into the US........



Boatboy24 said:


> Was it on a container ship off the coast of LA?


----------



## bstnh1

Needed a quick dinner. So ........ from the depths of the freezer rises homade chilli.


----------



## Kraffty

Sunday night Din-din. Roasted chicken, green beans and baked rice. Too much and too good AND leftover chicken sandwiches sometime this week.


----------



## Boatboy24

Taco (soup) Monday:


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 82489


 That was a staple when I was growing up.


----------



## Boatboy24

Found this cute little tenderloin section at a steep discount and decided to adopt him. Sous vide for 3.5 hours at 132, then a CI skillet with butter, olive oil and herby goodness.


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 82489


Had the same thing a couple of nights ago - minus the floating grass.


----------



## geek

Christmas Eve dinner.


----------



## sour_grapes

We had a fun Christmas Eve dinner. Roasted petite potato wedges with rosemary and garlic; Dungeness crab clusters served with a ho-made Hollandaise sauce with garlic and thyme; haricots vert with bleu cheese and marcona almonds; rack of lamb with garlic, EVOO, and rosemary; sauteed spinach with EVOO, garlic, and lemon; roasted Brussels sprouts with Balsamic vinegar, Parmagianno-Reggiano and Pecorino. Washed down with Mumm's Brut rose sparkling wine and Mockingbird Hill Reserve Zin.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ina Garten's sausage lasagna. Well, half had sausage. The other half did not.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> We had a fun Christmas Eve dinner. Roasted petite potato wedges with rosemary and garlic; Dungeness crab clusters served with a ho-made Hollandaise sauce with garlic and thyme; haricots vert with bleu cheese and marcona almonds; rack of lamb with garlic, EVOO, and rosemary; sauteed spinach with EVOO, garlic, and lemon; roasted Brussels sprouts with Balsamic vinegar, Parmagianno-Reggiano and Pecorino. Washed down with Mumm's Brut rose sparkling wine and Mockingbird Hill Reserve Zin.
> 
> View attachment 82530
> View attachment 82531
> View attachment 82532
> View attachment 82533
> View attachment 82534




Well this begat a lovely brunch: a poached egg served upon sourdough toast, with Dungeness crabmeat, topped with garlic/thyme Hollandaise sauce, and a slice of warm ham on the side.


----------



## bstnh1

sour_grapes said:


> Well this begat a lovely brunch: a poached egg served upon sourdough toast, with Dungeness crabmeat, topped with garlic/thyme Hollandaise sauce, and a slice of warm ham on the side.
> 
> View attachment 82549
> 
> [/QUOTK=Hmmph! I had a slice of cold pizza for breakfast!


----------



## Merrywine

Veggie lasagna, garlic bread and salad for the eve.


----------



## cmason1957

This was Christmas Supper for my wife and myself. Lime Cilantro shrimp and scallops, sirloin steak (all grilled), honey balsamic brussel sprouts, green beans and Merlot from the family my bonus soon married into.


----------



## jswordy

Christmas 2021: Bacon Blanketed Cornish Game Hen with homemade Mustard Vinaigrette mixed garden salad (mostly fresh-picked from our garden), roasted carrots, sliced potatoes and gravy, paired with a rested bottle of 2018 Clos du Roy Fronsac Bordeaux from the cellar. mmm... all credit for the food goes to my wife. It was so nice to have dinner with the house windows open and a 70-degree day!


----------



## ibglowin

First attempt at oven roasted Pheasant! Stuffed with fresh shrooms and Italian snausage! Served with wild rice pilaf and haricot verts with lemon zest and pancetta.


----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> First attempt at oven roasted Pheasant! Stuffed with fresh shrooms and Italian snausage! Served with wild rice pilaf and haricot verts with lemon zest and pancetta.
> 
> View attachment 82555


Mike, that is a really decent sized critter. Did you buy it or gun it down yourself? How did you season it? We used a lot of coarsely ground black pepper, olive oil and poultry seasoning when we roasted them. Never stuffed one. How was that? Lastly, older birds are usually a little gamy tasting. How was yours? Looks outstanding! Wine pairing?


----------



## ibglowin

Hey Rocky, thanks!

We received two frozen birds as an Xmas gift from some friends. The birds came from Macfarlane Pheasant located in MI and they claim to be the largest pheasant farm in the US. Thy are located here:

Buy Pheasant Meat Online | Free Wild Pheasant Recipes

It does appear that they are currently sold out of the whole birds (due to Xmas) but check back in the New Year.

Since the birds are farm raised I didn't notice any detectible gamey notes really plus no surprise "buckshot". They where basically almost the size of a small hen. I had never cooked a whole pheasant so did some research and it looked like roasting in a Dutch Oven was a good choice as it supposedly kept the bird moist and not dried out. My only real issue was that they were supposed to somehow cook to 160 in the breast in 60 min at 300F (low and slow cook was recommended). So I timed everything to be ready at 530PM and the temp probe kept coming back at 140 after an hour. Left in for another 30mins and still not done. I finally decided to reuse the CI pan the the beans were cooked in as they were already done so pulled out of the Dutch Oven and cranked up the oven and finished the bird off for another 30min at 350 this time. Breast probe was finally up to 160. This produced a nice crispy skin as well. As for seasoning I have been really liking this Kroger PS rub pictured below. Its got a little bit of everything. Salt, pepper, sugar, orange citrus, garlic, and even crushed red pepper flakes for a little kick. I "dry brined" the bird for about 8 hours in this rub before hand. 

The stuffing was another attempt at keeping the bird moist and so I had fried up a pound of italian sausage and then placed a mixture of the sausage and some fresh mushrooms inside the cavity and I think that was a nice addition. I paired this with a nice bottle of grenache from WA State that worked really well with the meal. 








Rocky said:


> Mike, that is a really decent sized critter. Did you buy it or gun it down yourself? How did you season it? We used a lot of coarsely ground black pepper, olive oil and poultry seasoning when we roasted them. Never stuffed one. How was that? Lastly, older birds are usually a little gamy tasting. How was yours? Looks outstanding! Wine pairing?


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> First attempt at oven roasted Pheasant! Stuffed with fresh shrooms and Italian snausage! Served with wild rice pilaf and haricot verts with lemon zest and pancetta.
> 
> View attachment 82555



I see you screwed that all up. I'll dispose of it properly for you!


----------



## Boatboy24

First time making sesame chicken. Certainly not the last.


----------



## Kraffty

@ibglowin I think Ramsey would be proud of that attempt!


----------



## ibglowin

Detroit style deep dish pizza!


----------



## geek

Our traditional New Year’s Eve dinner


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin

Went Cajun tonight! 

Seafood Gumbo! 

Bam!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Went Cajun tonight!
> 
> Seafood Gumbo!
> 
> Bam!
> 
> View attachment 82790



Recipe?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Our traditional New Year’s Eve dinner
> 
> View attachment 82784
> View attachment 82785



And not one, but two! Two bottles of Casamigos!


----------



## ibglowin

Kick off the new year with a big bowl of good-luck seafood gumbo


Eating gumbo around New Year's is believed to attract wealth and prosperity.




www.today.com








Boatboy24 said:


> Recipe?


----------



## geek

Well, some “picadera” is perfect for today, didn’t suck at all!!


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

After spending the day watching sports, this seemed like the only viable option.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

A little herbed beef tenderloin for New Year's (from a local butcher).
Rubbed with olive oil, salt, pepper, seared on all sides and let sit.
In a bowl, added butter, balsamic vinegar, onion/garlic power, chopped
garlic, chopped rosemary & thyme leaves. Mix together and melted in
microwave. Rubbed it on, put on the twine to keep it together. Put it in the oven,
put the probe in and set it for mid/rare which the oven said was 130 degrees. The oven just
shows the internal temp and I used the phone to find out it was cooking at 425. Took it
out when buzzer went off(130 degrees), covered the foil and let sit for 15 min(looks like I should
have waited another five.



A little sour cream/bacon for the potato, slaw and mushroom gravy(and a glass of Merlot)


----------



## Mike Parisi

Home made tamales


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

For New Year's Eve, we went with our crusty friend: Boiled lobsters served with ho-made garlic/thyme hollandaise sauce (our new favorite!); shredded Brussels sprouts sauteed with bacon; roasted cauliflower with butter, smoked paprika, and garlic; rotini with pesto sauce; and sauteed spinach wtih garlic, EVOO, and lemon.


----------



## sour_grapes

Inspired by a recent similar meal, the lobster begat a nice breakfast the next day. There is a trick I learned for getting the meat out of those little lobster legs: You take a rolling pin and squeeze the meat out from the tip of the leg out the hole at the top. Then I warmed the leg meat in butter, served it with the leftover garlic/thyme Hollandaise sauce on a poached egg on sourdough toast. Happy 2022!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 82866


----------



## ibglowin

Sous Vide beef tenderloin (prime)!


----------



## bstnh1

sour_grapes said:


> For New Year's Eve, we went with our crusty friend: Boiled lobsters served with ho-made garlic/thyme hollandaise sauce (our new favorite!); shredded Brussels sprouts sauteed with bacon; roasted cauliflower with butter, smoked paprika, and garlic; rotini with pesto sauce; and sauteed spinach wtih garlic, EVOO, and lemon.
> 
> View attachment 82858


Live lobsters here in New England are currently running $11.99 and 12.99 a pound. Highest in a long time. A couple of years ago they were $4.99 and $5.99.


----------



## sour_grapes

bstnh1 said:


> Live lobsters here in New England are currently running $11.99 and 12.99 a pound. Highest in a long time. A couple of years ago they were $4.99 and $5.99.



Wow. I am in NY, and paid $16.99 on sale.


----------



## geek

Lobster tails go for I think $30 here in CT. The king crab legs are unreachable for like $40/lb, I used to buy those at Costco for $12


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> Live lobsters here in New England are currently running $11.99 and 12.99 a pound. Highest in a long time. A couple of years ago they were $4.99 and $5.99.



I recall that lobster glut from a few years ago and reading how cheap it was going to be. All season long, I hit the seafood section at least weekly, looking to score a great deal. Prices never changed. Someone made a lot of money that year.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

For all you beer drinkers out there, make a trip to Wisconsin.
About 48 miles north of Green Bay.


----------



## bstnh1

Darrell Hawley said:


> For all you beer drinkers out there, make a trip to Wisconsin.
> About 48 miles north of Green Bay.
> 
> View attachment 82921


$150.60 per couple with the gratuity and tax. You have to REALLY like beer!!!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

bstnh1 said:


> $150.60 per couple with the gratuity and tax. You have to REALLY like beer!!!


Ya, but I bet it's really good "Chicken & Bean Chili"


----------



## Merrywine

Late, but Happy New Year nonetheless. 


Cinnamon rolls New Year’s Day.


Dinner- rack of pork, creamed onions, broccoli, mash with gravy, dinner roll and pork dressing with fresh apples.



Beef barley soup- stock was made with rib roast bones.


----------



## Merrywine

Bigos and pierogis.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I recall that lobster glut from a few years ago and reading how cheap it was going to be. All season long, I hit the seafood section at least weekly, looking to score a great deal. Prices never changed. Someone made a lot of money that year.


What's a glut anymore, lol... I saw that premium blue crab is now up to $54/lb in our local market yesterday, yikes! I think the claw meat is up to $24.99/lb, and that's the cheapest stuff.


----------



## ibglowin

That NYE seafood gumbo I made last weekend cost me close to $70 for the seafood......

It did make enough for several dinners. I froze the leftovers. The crabmeat was $30 for a cup.


----------



## ceeaton

So it sounds like I should run out and buy that pound, it's a bargain!

Edit: I'm getting out of work early today, I should run up to a local farmers market we have here in Lemoyne and see what the going price is, there are a couple of seafood vendors there. Plus it's a great way to contract covid!





__





Downstairs Directory






www.westshorefarmersmarket.com





Double edit: $39/lb for Venezuelan crabmeat at the farmers market, all of Giant's is Indonesian. And as expected, about 10% of the people (mainly the older generations) were wearing masks.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Kick off the new year with a big bowl of good-luck seafood gumbo
> 
> 
> Eating gumbo around New Year's is believed to attract wealth and prosperity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.today.com


Where did you find "dried shrimps"? I have some old ones I used to rehydrate for cichlid food, but it sez "not for human consumption" on the label.

I guess I could try them on my kids and see if they survive eating them, lol.


----------



## ibglowin

Are you kidding me......... No 'dried shrimps" were to be had in Lost Almost. I would think you could find them in an Asian food store. The closest one to me is in ABQ 100 miles away. I figure raw shrimp in their shells was close enough!



ceeaton said:


> Where did you find "dried shrimps"? I have some old ones I used to rehydrate for cichlid food, but it sez "not for human consumption" on the label.
> 
> I guess I could try them on my kids and see if they survive eating them, lol.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Are you kidding me......... No 'dried shrimps" were to be had in Lost Almost. I would think you could find them in an Asian food store. The closest one to me is in ABQ 100 miles away. I figure raw shrimp in their shells was close enough!


Okay, I'll thaw a couple and put them in the oven at 170* for a few hours, lol.

I always try to make a recipe as intended at least once so I get an idea of what the recipe author intended, then I have fun switching stuff around.


----------



## geek

From last night


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Okay, I'll thaw a couple and put them in the oven at 170* for a few hours, lol.
> 
> I always try to make a recipe as intended at least once so I get an idea of what the recipe author intended, then I have fun switching stuff around.



I found some on Amazon (of course), but that doesn't help you if you want to make it today.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I found some on Amazon (of course), but that doesn't help you if you want to make it today.


Probably tomorrow for lunch (the boy works during dinner time). I can't imagine that you would really notice it missing with all the other ingredients stewing in a dark roux.

I did find some Maryland crabmeat (Old Salty's Lump) for $18.99 for a pound. Will reserve some for the gumbo and make up a few crabcakes for tonight. Can you freeze a crabcake before cooking?


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Can you freeze a crabcake before cooking?



I believe so, provided you thaw after freezing.


----------



## ceeaton

Well, after reserving some for the pending gumbo, had some leftover crabmeat after cleaning it. Made some larger cakes (2 for me, 2 for my son), so no need to freeze. They were definitely yummy!


----------



## ceeaton

No gumbo today, boy went with better half for a haircut and the DMV to finally get his learners permit (T1D hoops complicate the process). Had some leftover chicken taco meat, so did up some green chile nachos for lunch. Added some roasted salsa verde for flavor. Yum!


----------



## Merrywine

Salmon, sugar snap peas and homemade cheddar biscuits.


----------



## ceeaton

Is Death Wish coffee any good flavor wise? Or is it just highly caffeinated?

Saw it in Wegmans and my youngest son is into coffee lately.


----------



## ceeaton

So I got a NY Strip roast (small one, 3.75 lbs) on fire sale. Because it is pretty uneven (5" at one end, 7" on the other) I was thinking of maybe doing a strip roast in the oven (or possibly on charcoal). Anyone do it before? I normally cut into 1"+ steaks to cook.







I like the look of the finished product, lol.


----------



## Merrywine

ceeaton said:


> Is Death Wish coffee any good flavor wise? Or is it just highly caffeinated?
> 
> Saw it in Wegmans and my youngest son is into coffee lately.


It’s a robust dark roast, and they just started selling a medium roast last year… I’m not fond of that, I like the full flavor of the dark side.


Shroom pizza, what’s left of it that is.


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night. Needed to warm up the kitchen after a 1*F low this morning, wasn't expecting that.










Yum!


----------



## Rocky

ceeaton said:


> Pizza night. Needed to warm up the kitchen after a 1*F low this morning, wasn't expecting that.
> 
> View attachment 83092
> 
> 
> View attachment 83093
> 
> 
> View attachment 83094
> 
> 
> Yum!


Craig, glad to see that someone other than me likes anchovies. When we were kids (long, long ago) and my Mom made pizza, it was just the dough, tomato sauce, olives, anchovies and parmesan cheese, no mozzarella! She used to make it in a rectangular sheet pan. It was great, especially the next morning. We would put a little Olive Oil in a frying pan and lay the cut pieces in the oil and heat them through.

By the way, where do you live in PA that you are lucky enough to have a Wegman's? We don't have them here in central Ohio, but I wish we did. When we lived in Rochester, my bride was a pharmacist for Wegman's. Great company, great stores! Everything was first class.


----------



## ceeaton

Rocky said:


> Craig, glad to see that someone other than me likes anchovies. When we were kids (long, long ago) and my Mom made pizza, it was just the dough, tomato sauce, olives, anchovies and parmesan cheese, no mozzarella! She used to make it in a rectangular sheet pan. It was great, especially the next morning. We would put a little Olive Oil in a frying pan and lay the cut pieces in the oil and heat them through.
> 
> By the way, where do you live in PA that you are lucky enough to have a Wegman's? We don't have them here in central Ohio, but I wish we did. When we lived in Rochester, my bride was a pharmacist for Wegman's. Great company, great stores! Everything was first class.


I'm down in East Berlin, but work up in Mechanicsburg (where I grew up). Wegmans is about 5 minutes away from work, it's a nice luxury. Reminds me of the Pathmark chain that used to exist (my girlfriend at the time and I used to visit on Friday evenings and pick some type of exotic ingredient to experiment with over the weekend, we both just loved cooking and not the night life).

My favorite is an anchovie/onion/green pepper pizza. My boss at Dickinson College where I attended and worked (John), introduced me to the combo. We had a pizza place right off the main campus that we'd walk to, get our pizza and then sit on a bench in the campus and watch the sights walk by... Just talked to John a few minutes ago as we are both Eagles fans, we had to finalize our lineups for the Dallas game, lol.

Edit: I try and use provolone when possible. My neighbor growing up went to RIT, I visited that Wegmans many times in the early 80's.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pizza night here too - lazy (pita) style. Ho-made sauce though.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> By the way, where do you live in PA that you are lucky enough to have a Wegman's? We don't have them here in central Ohio, but I wish we did. When we lived in Rochester, my bride was a pharmacist for Wegman's. Great company, great stores! Everything was first class.



I just spent ~10 days visiting DW's family in the Finger Lakes. The local Wegman's is not the "mothership" in Rochester. However, it is the Wegman's that Danny Wegman lives nearest to, so, as you can imagine, it is pretty nice!  I love that store, too.


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> I just spent ~10 days visiting DW's family in the Finger Lakes. The local Wegman's is not the "mothership" in Rochester. However, it is the Wegman's that Danny Wegman lives nearest to, so, as you can imagine, it is pretty nice!  I love that store, too.


Paul, when you say the "mothership" store, I assume you mean Monroe Avenue in the Brighton area. That was the biggest and best when we lived there (Fairport) more than 20 years ago. Not sure of all the stores in the Finger Lakes area but I know there was one in Canandaigua because Bev worked in that Pharmacy for a while. The company had some great get togethers around the holidays and I got to meet both Danny and Bob (his father) prior to Bob's passing. They were very cordial and everyday people. Danny had the most to do with expanding the company. After graduating from Harvard B-school, he took it from a local Rochester chain to a national chain that now reaches into PA, NJ, MD and probably more. I wish they would come "west" a little (I think the nearest store to me is Erie, PA).


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Paul, when you say the "mothership" store, I assume you mean Monroe Avenue in the Brighton area. That was the biggest and best when we lived there (Fairport) more than 20 years ago.



I am sure you are right. I will be honest here, and say that I do not know of this store from personal experience; I have heard others refer to one of the stores that way, but I don't honestly know which one.



> Not sure of all the stores in the Finger Lakes area but I know there was one in Canandaigua because Bev worked in that Pharmacy for a while.



Ding ding! That is the one I am referring to! That is great -- what a small world. DW grew up in Cananananananandaigua (as I call it), and we still have family in the area.


----------



## Kraffty

I forgot to get a pic once we sat down but here's the critical components. I really like this Claret and the steak got thrown in a CI skillet heated to about 750 in the gas grill, great crust. Salad and sourdough and done!


----------



## ceeaton

The freezing rain event started up around 8 am this morning. Took some recycling out to the container in the driveway and almost ended up on my butt. So with time on my hands I started up some gumbo, hopefully for lunch. Picture of gumbo on the last cooking step, need 1 hour or so to cook down before serving. Smells good!




Edit: it is excellent! Thanks for the recipe Mike.


----------



## Boatboy24

Didn't get any pics, so it didn't really happen. But in my imagination, we had this tonight. Hadn't used the InstantPot in quite a while. Definitely worth doing again and potentially adding in sausage, shrimp and/or crawfish. 









Instant Pot Chicken and Rice VIDEO - Leelalicious


This One Pot Cajun Chicken and Rice is a super easy and quick way to prepare a full gluten free Instant Pot chicken recipe with rice and veggies.




leelalicious.com


----------



## geek

Pasta night


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Pasta night
> 
> View attachment 83130



What's in the pot w/ the sauce?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> What's in the pot w/ the sauce?



Chicken, beef and pork.
Sauce was made with fresh tomatoes and tomatoes paste to thicken it up a bit, plus some rum onions, pesto, basil, garlic, etc etc 
Done by a Colombian friend visiting from Florida. She hit it out of the park, delicious


----------



## ibglowin

I hear those are real nice for people that have to work........ 




Boatboy24 said:


> Didn't get any pics, so it didn't really happen. But in my imagination, we had this tonight. Hadn't used the InstantPot in quite a while.


----------



## winemaker81

Last night was pizza night. Mrs. WM81 wanted different things on the pizza than I did. The one on the left as mushrooms, sausage, and lots of pepperoni. The one on the right has mushrooms, hamburg, sweet peppers, and less pepperoni.




I put the cheese on top of the toppings so it browns nicely. Olives go on top, to clearly identify which pizza is which.




Baked at 450 F for 8 minutes, then swapped the pies on the racks, and baked for another 8 minutes.




I still make pizza like I did before the sons spread their wings. The big difference is we have leftovers so this will be lunch for a day or two as well!


----------



## geek

Much needed chicken soup with today’s chilly  temps!!


----------



## bstnh1

Old fashion baked custard.


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> Old fashion baked custard.
> 
> View attachment 83218



Looks yummy....!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Would that be dinner or dessert?



bstnh1 said:


> Old fashion baked custard.
> 
> View attachment 83218


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Would that be dinner or dessert?


It was intended as a dessert, a snack, etc.


----------



## Khristyjeff

1st attempt at braised short ribs in red wine sauce. Another first was asparagus in the air fryer. My wife did the mashed potatoes.


----------



## ibglowin

Found an absolutely beautiful Chuck Roast on sale at Smith's for $3.97/lb. Better than $7.98/lb it has been as of late. Thanks to @Khristyjeff for the push to make something similar. Luckily I have made this dish so many times I can make it in my sleep. The house smelled incredible all day that's for sure! Melt in your mouth goodness.


----------



## geek

Quesadillas


----------



## Khristyjeff

Boy, that looks fantastic. I believe Chuck Roast would taste the same, be less fatty, and more to our liking than short ribs. I'm also thinking the longer I cook the short ribs, the more internal fat will render out--am I correct in that? We have two more packages of short ribs so any suggestions would be appreciated. 



ibglowin said:


> Found an absolutely beautiful Chuck Roast on sale at Smith's for $3.97/lb. Better than $7.98/lb it has been as of late. Thanks to @Khristyjeff for the push to make something similar. Luckily I have made this dish so many times I can make it in my sleep. The house smelled incredible all day that's for sure! Melt in your mouth goodness.
> 
> View attachment 83280


----------



## winemaker81

Khristyjeff said:


> Boy, that looks fantastic. I believe Chuck Roast would taste the same, be less fatty, and more to our liking than short ribs. I'm also thinking the longer I cook the short ribs, the more internal fat will render out--am I correct in that? We have two more packages of short ribs so any suggestions would be appreciated.


Brisket is normally cooked long-n-slow to melt the interstitial fat, and tenderize the meat. There's no reason this won't work with any fattier meat, whereas a cut like eye round doesn't have enough fat to work.

I've got a few brisket recipes on my site -- this one came out good, as did various incarnations of Brisket in BBQ Sauce. Try them with ribs.





__





Brisket in Sunday Sauce – Bryan's Cooking Site






food.bkfazekas.com


----------



## geek

Cannot wait to cook a brisket once the temps warm up.....but that's like in May..!!


----------



## ibglowin

We have done a lot of short ribs in the oven especially this time of year. They seem to be done in about 3 hours @350. Yesterday I decided to do the crock pot. I seasoned and browned the chuck roast in a CI Pan with some canola oil for about 7 min a side once they were nicely browned they went into the pot and I used the same CI pan and oil/grease to cook my mirepoix a bit, add a cup of wine to CI and let that cook a bit and loosen all the bits, transfer everything to your crock pot. I cooked on high for about 2 hours and then low for about 4 hours until the meat was fork tender and basically fell apart when you tried to pick it up. I use a grease separator to strain out the mirepoix and separate the good stuff from the bad and whats left becomes the au jus for the dish.

Started with this.......




Everybody into the pool..........




Leftovers for another meal for sure!

If the bone slides out of the short rib they are usually done but they will have fat that will not completely render even after cooking for 3 hours.



Khristyjeff said:


> Boy, that looks fantastic. I believe Chuck Roast would taste the same, be less fatty, and more to our liking than short ribs. I'm also thinking the longer I cook the short ribs, the more internal fat will render out--am I correct in that? We have two more packages of short ribs so any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Cannot wait to cook a brisket once the temps warm up.....but that's like in May..!!


I know exactly what you mean!! I can't get the grill or the smoker up to a decent temperature up here until Spring. Down around zero coming up in the next few days!!!.


----------



## ibglowin

You can cook a brisket in the oven just like this Varis and it will be amazing and fall apart tender. You can add some liquid smoke for a bit of smoke essence. Not the same as an outdoor cook but the meat will still be to die for good.



geek said:


> Cannot wait to cook a brisket once the temps warm up.....but that's like in May..!!


----------



## ceeaton

bstnh1 said:


> I know exactly what you mean!! I can't get the grill or the smoker up to a decent temperature up here until Spring. Down around zero coming up in the next few days!!!.


Fortunately at some point 20 years ago my brother and I bought smoker wraps for our bullet smokers. As you can see we got them from Cabela's, only caveat is that if you store it where varmits can get to it, they'll slowly remove the insulation from the inside layer for their nests. Can raise my smoker up to 20*F higher even in weather like we are having now (high wind and temps dropping like a rock).

Still need to plan on a longer cook, more fuel and lower temps, but it can be done...


----------



## ceeaton

Getting colder here, supposed to be in the low teens with a brisk wind tomorrow morning. Better half started up nursing classes again and has clinicals start this weekend. So made up a batch of beef vege soup for her lunch. 




Hit the easy button for dinner, a small stromboli. Yum!


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Found an absolutely beautiful Chuck Roast on sale at Smith's for $3.97/lb. Better than $7.98/lb it has been as of late. Thanks to @Khristyjeff for the push to make something similar. Luckily I have made this dish so many times I can make it in my sleep. The house smelled incredible all day that's for sure! Melt in your mouth goodness.
> 
> View attachment 83280



RECIPE???? Please!!


----------



## ibglowin

This one is good and will work for short ribs or chuck roast:









Red Wine-Braised Short Ribs


These Red Wine-Braised Short Ribs are even better when they're allowed to sit overnight.




www.bonappetit.com





If your in a pinch for time there are several off the shelf starter sauces you can start with and then tweak if you want like this one.






bstnh1 said:


> RECIPE???? Please!!


----------



## Khristyjeff

Red Wine Braised Short Ribs - Once Upon a Chef

This is the one I used. But wherever will we get a dry red wine for this recipe?


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> This one is good and will work for short ribs or chuck roast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Wine-Braised Short Ribs
> 
> 
> These Red Wine-Braised Short Ribs are even better when they're allowed to sit overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bonappetit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your in a pinch for time there are several off the shelf starter sauces you can start with and then tweak if you want like this one.
> 
> View attachment 83346


Thank you!! Chuck roasts go on sale here tomorrow for $3.99. I'm gonna try a crock pot version.


----------



## ibglowin

That recipe seemed a little heavy on the onion if you ask me. I think one onion is plenty (depending on size).



bstnh1 said:


> Thank you!! Chuck roasts go on sale here tomorrow for $3.99. I'm gonna try a crock pot version.


----------



## ibglowin

Football Night in America!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 83374


Yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

Plated (bowled). A little rice underneath. Cheated and used purchased, shredded cheese. Pickled jalapeños, sour cream and cilantro.


----------



## Kraffty

Thick bone in pork chops, asparagus and baked chicken stock rice. Not cold enough outside yet to rule out the gas grill used on the chops. Meomi pinot noir (wife's current fav) tastes almost like a sweet Marsalla to me but worked with the pork.


----------



## geek

Wow so many good eats..!!
I just simply had cachapas


----------



## winemaker81

A general suggestion -- when anyone finds a recipe on the net, save a local copy.

My sons have learned this lesson -- they find a recipe on the net, it turns out really well ... and they can't find it again.


----------



## ibglowin

All my recipes have been in a Google drive as a pdf for over 10 years now. That way I can pull them up in the kitchen on my phone or tablet while preparing or pull up the recipe while at the store and look for ingredients I may need for a cook.


----------



## winemaker81

Shortly after I graduated from college, a friend lamented her grandmother died, and with her died a huge number of family recipes. The grandmother was one of those who refused to share recipes, as she was afraid someone else would make dishes better than her. [I had an aunt who shared recipes but omitted ingredients or changed them for this reason.]

At that time I lived 30 minutes from my parents, so we started a process where every other weekend I'd visit. My mom didn't measure unless it was baking, so she'd cook and I'd measure as she cooked, recording recipes. We saved all the recipes that we enjoyed while I was growing up.

I make it a point to record recipes that I invent (often modifying recipes I find) when they come out well. My sons have those recipes to carry forward, and I kick them in the butt to record _their_ recipes.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

Given the ice storm hitting the east coast USA, we assume we'll lose power and plan for it. Mrs. WM81 asked me to make a larger lunch than dinner, in case of power loss. We've been in NC long enough to plan for the worst and work around it.  

At her request I made Pork Fillet in Mustard Cream Sauce, which we haven't had in a while, served with leftover Two Ingredient Naan and leftover veggies.








__





Pork Fillet in Mustard Cream Sauce – Bryan's Cooking Site






food.bkfazekas.com


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, dang! This is is what I've been making this afternoon. And it is good!! I'm making it ahead to freeze and have in about a week, but I'm not sure I'll be able to keep my grubby paws off of it. 









Birria Tacos


A simple authentic recipe for Birria Tacos, made with rich flavorful Mexican beef (or lamb) stew, infused with Mexican chilies and spices.




www.feastingathome.com


----------



## ceeaton

Snowing here for a few hours, maybe 2" on the ground. Supposed to turn to rain later this evening. Expecting icing even if it does go above freezing with our low of 8*F this morning, and with it 20* right now. Figured if I ran the oven for a few hours and got the pizza stone warmed up at least I could crawl in the oven later if the electric does go out. One blessing is that I live in a neighborhood of over 1000 houses, so they tend to restore our electric pretty quickly when it goes out.

There's some furniture my wife bought that I'm not real fond of, so burning that is always an option, lol.







Yum!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, dang! This is is what I've been making this afternoon. And it is good!! I'm making it ahead to freeze and have in about a week, but I'm not sure I'll be able to keep my grubby paws off of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birria Tacos
> 
> 
> A simple authentic recipe for Birria Tacos, made with rich flavorful Mexican beef (or lamb) stew, infused with Mexican chilies and spices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.feastingathome.com



Very interesting! With the identifiable ingredients of chili peppers, toasted cumin, coriander, cloves, and cinnamon, I had settled on an indentification of garam masala. So I was _sure_ it was a beef curry. (I, of course, did not make the identification of guajillo chiles.) Looks fantastic!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Very interesting! With the identifiable ingredients of chili peppers, toasted cumin, coriander, cloves, and cinnamon, I had settled on an indentification of garam masala. So I was _sure_ it was a beef curry. (I, of course, did not make the identification of guajillo chiles.) Looks fantastic!



Truth be told, I could not get Guajillo and went with Ancho.


----------



## Merrywine

Cheese quesadilla 


Steak taco.


----------



## ibglowin

Once I saw the dried chile peppers soaking and then into the blender I knew it was something from the Southwest just was not 100% sure with the other spices. Looks good. Where did you get your dried chile in D.C.??????? Amazon? LOL

Recipe saved!



Boatboy24 said:


> Truth be told, I could not get Guajillo and went with Ancho.


----------



## ibglowin

Wait, I see no little fishes so where is your pizza!



ceeaton said:


> Snowing here for a few hours, maybe 2" on the ground. Supposed to turn to rain later this evening. Expecting icing even if it does go above freezing with our low of 8*F this morning, and with it 20* right now. Figured if I ran the oven for a few hours and got the pizza stone warmed up at least I could crawl in the oven later if the electric does go out. One blessing is that I live in a neighborhood of over 1000 houses, so they tend to restore our electric pretty quickly when it goes out.
> 
> There's some furniture my wife bought that I'm not real fond of, so burning that is always an option, lol.
> 
> View attachment 83413
> 
> 
> View attachment 83414
> 
> 
> Yum!


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> A general suggestion -- when anyone finds a recipe on the net, save a local copy.
> 
> My sons have learned this lesson -- they find a recipe on the net, it turns out really well ... and they can't find it again.


A bit wasteful, maybe, but when I find a recipe I want to try, I print it. If it turns out to be a keeper, I file it in one of the three ring binders I set up for recipes. I keep saying one of these days I want to put together a cookbook for family and friends, but as the saying goes, "the road to hell is paved with good intentions".

Do you think Julia Childs started out this way???


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Wait, I see no little fishes so where is your pizza!


All out of fishies and didn't want to venture out in the mess. Sauteed portabella w/pepperoni was option #2.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Where did you get your dried chile in D.C.??????? Amazon? LOL
> 
> Recipe saved!



Had to actually go to two stores, as Wegman's has a decent selection, but not what I needed. Giant had the Ancho's though.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Had to actually go to two stores, as Wegman's has a decent selection, but not what I needed. Giant had the Ancho's though.


My Giant used to have dried Guajillo, I'll have to check again on the way home today. I know they have the Anchos, they just keep rearranging the store every couple of months and I can never find anything...


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> My Giant used to have dried Guajillo, I'll have to check again on the way home today. I know they have the Anchos, they just keep rearranging the store every couple of months and I can never find anything...



I got them in the produce section. Actually had to ask someone - I knew from looking on line that they were there, but just couldn't find 'em. The person that helped me did say those were the only dried chiles they had. And that normally, they would have a better selection, but things have been harder to stock lately.


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> A bit wasteful, maybe, but when I find a recipe I want to try, I print it. If it turns out to be a keeper, I file it in one of the three ring binders I set up for recipes. I keep saying one of these days I want to put together a cookbook for family and friends, but as the saying goes, "the road to hell is paved with good intentions".


I print copies for use, making notes as I alter things. Later on I integrate the notes into a final copy.

It's probably a big job, but start typing your final versions into a word processor. Expect it to take a long time and peck at it, week-by-week.

Lulu.com will print a 120 page perfect bound B&W book for about $8, last I checked. I'm trying to collect recipes from family members (which is like pulling teeth) with the idea of printing copies as a Christmas present in December.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I got them in the produce section. Actually had to ask someone - I knew from looking on line that they were there, but just couldn't find 'em. The person that helped me did say those were the only dried chiles they had. And that normally, they would have a better selection, but things have been harder to stock lately.


Yeah, mine are in the produce section hanging above the loose potatoes that are in bins. They usually had fresnos, guajillo and anchos. Haven't looked for them in a while, so shortages may have reduced their population.


----------



## GreginND

Some recent things I've made:

Quick 15 minute Sesame Seitan:




Tlacoyos - corn masa stuffed with beans, fried on a griddle and topped with guajillo salsa, cashew crema and cabbage:


----------



## Mcjeff

bstnh1 said:


> A bit wasteful, maybe, but when I find a recipe I want to try, I print it. If it turns out to be a keeper, I file it in one of the three ring binders I set up for recipes. I keep saying one of these days I want to put together a cookbook for family and friends, but as the saying goes, "the road to hell is paved with good intentions".
> 
> Do you think Julia Childs started out this way???
> 
> View attachment 83441


Similar method here. I like having a paper copy instead of IPad. With paper I can takes notes on changes etc.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Khristyjeff

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 83520


Portion control. Nice balance.


----------



## bstnh1

Khristyjeff said:


> Portion control. Nice balance.


Lol! That was just the first helping.


----------



## geek

Daughter’s made


----------



## Merrywine

Roasted chicken, polenta with herbs and mushrooms, and tossed salad… no picture today, just dove in.


----------



## sour_grapes

A lamb shank cooked _sous vide_ (40 hours, 159F), served with a mushroom red wine and beef stock reduction sauce. Lentils with herbs; roasted artichokes with a lemon/caper/butter dipping sauce; braised collard greens; braised carrots with balsmic vinegar and sherry.


----------



## GreginND

More quick vegan meals . . . 

A bean burger with Korean cucumber salad.





How about some Paella made with quick 15 minute seitan sausage? It was delicious.


----------



## ceeaton

Normally don't say this, but I'm getting older, too damn cold to cook on the grill! Did a nice indoor cook, beef and broccoli, got a skirt steak at half price. Nice and beefy!




Too lazy to go in the basement and get the wok, but this worked out fine, the beef was still really tender.


----------



## ibglowin

Tomato/Basil soup and a side of grilled cheese on ho-made sourdough bread.


----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> Tomato/Basil soup and a side of grilled cheese on ho-made sourdough bread.
> 
> View attachment 83663


Mike, our daughter's favorite lunch when she was a toddler. She called it "red soup and 'boiled' cheese samwich."


----------



## Boatboy24

The Birria I made last weekend, reheated. Served over cilantro rice and topped with radish, cotija, pickled jalapeños, avocado and pickled red onion.


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

Photobomb! We had a special-occasion dinner last night, and I pulled out all the stops. It was epic!

We started with a cheese course of a fresh (i.e., soft) Pecorino infused with truffles, washed down with a cheap sparkling wine from France (not Champagne, alas).

The second course was smoked Alaskan salmon served with a caper/lemon sauce; boiled Dungeness crab served with a ho-made garlic/thyme flavored Hollandaise sauce; and roasted fennel slices. This was accompanied by a rose sparkling wine from Hawkes Bay, New Zealand that our guests brought.

The third course was rack of lamb (thyme, rosemary, garlic); sauteed spinach with garlic and lemon; and roasted artichokes, again with the Hollandaise for dipping. This was washed down with the exquisite Caymus-Suisun Grand Durif described elsewhere, followed by a Mockingbird Hill Reserve Zinfandel.

Dessert was a _clafoutis _supplied by a local bakery.

First photos show the "before," later show the "after."  No one complained.  Well, maybe the crabs did.


----------



## Merrywine

Spaghetti with meat sauce and a nice dollop of ricotta.


Sourdough English muffins ready for the toaster tomorrow morning.


----------



## geek

Sancocho, this one was delicious  
And then some capuchino as dessert.


----------



## geek

Sancocho, this one was delicious  
And then some capuchino as dessert.

View attachment 83776
View attachment 83777
View attachment 83778
View attachment 83779
View attachment 83780


----------



## Boatboy24

Back from our ski trip and getting rid of leftovers. A poorly assembled omelet with some Birria and other fixings.


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed sauteed spinach with garlic; peas with butter and taragon; roasted Brussels sprouts and red onion pieces with marjoram and Balsamic vinegar; Navy beans with parsley, EVOO, and lots of Pecorino; and a pork loin roast (which I bought preseasoned with garlic and herbs). Washed down with a Tuscan _Governo All'Uso_ style wine.


----------



## Rice_Guy

, , , the vinters club did a charcuterie board contest tonight, ,
, , well, someone has to eat it, chocolate, chips ritz, dried apple, candy eggs, guacamole, mango wine, cyser, cheese spread off image

and yes the wife forced me to wash the board with a tooth brush before going, don’t want grand kid slobber in the sauce.


----------



## bstnh1

A couple of days ago - fresh off the grill outside on the deck in the mid 20s. Not too cold ....YET!


----------



## ibglowin

Detroit pan pizza!


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> Sancocho, this one was delicious
> And then some capuchino as dessert.
> 
> View attachment 83776
> View attachment 83777
> View attachment 83778
> View attachment 83779
> View attachment 83780


Well, I recognize the cookies, if nothing else. At least I think those are cookies!!


----------



## Merrywine

Pre-blizzard turkey dinner.


----------



## sour_grapes

Pan-seared sockeye salmon served with a kind of chimichuri sauce (cilantro, lemon, herbes de Provence, EVOO, etc.); leftover buttered peas with tarragon; roasted artichoke with lemon/butter dipping sauce; sauteed/braised baby bok choy; adzuki beans seasoned with soy sauce, garlic, and ancho chile.


----------



## Boatboy24

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 83969
> View attachment 83970
> 
> Pre-blizzard turkey dinner.



During blizzard (well, only two inches total) chicken dinner.


----------



## winemaker81

I had the urge, so I surprised Mrs. WM81 with French toast for breakfast. The smell awoke her, as I blend cinnamon with a bit of allspice, nutmeg, cloves into the batter.


----------



## ibglowin

We made the Diablo Verde Baked Halibut last night.........


----------



## geek

Lambí ‘a la criolla’ and a few fish balls.


----------



## ibglowin

Veo tus huevos! LOL



geek said:


> Lambí ‘a la criolla’ and a few fish balls.
> 
> 
> View attachment 84000
> View attachment 84001


----------



## ceeaton

Hmmm. I don't see any eggs... Hmmm.


----------



## ceeaton

Cold day, fortunately the snow is way east of us. Still helps to run the oven with the ceramic top to heat up the house. The heat pump seems to struggle once the temps drop below 15 or so. 

So no better way to heat up the house then to make some pizzas!










Only made 5 tonight. A few of my normal "customers" had already made something for dinner. One did take two for reheating tomorrow. 

Yum!


----------



## Rocky

geek said:


> Lambí ‘a la criolla’ and a few fish balls.
> 
> 
> View attachment 84000
> View attachment 84001


I am surprised they can still swim with balls like that.


----------



## ibglowin

Pecan smoked TT and a West Coast NFC Championship!


----------



## Boatboy24

Eating healthy for the playoffs.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight we enjoyed some new offerings, as well as some OLD leftovers. I made sauteed eggplant and mushrooms (garlic, tarragon, sesame, and marjoram); leftover green beans from last night with blue cheese; Swiss chard and onions; and WAY leftover lobster in a cream sauce served over pasta.

The lobster was a HUGE warm-water lobster tail that I made last February. (Click below to access notable photos.) At that time, I cooked it _sous vide_ and served it with "onions, garlic, parsley, seafood stock, sautéed mushrooms, sherry, and cream" (according to the quoted post below!  ). I froze a portion after that dinner, and tonight I reheated it and served it on spinach linguine.

No one complained! 








sour_grapes said:


> Well, you only live once. Decided to go all out for dinner after the DW's retirement decision detailed elsewhere.
> 
> I bought a HUGE lobster tail. I don't have deets, but I assume it was a warm-water tail. The tail itself weighed two lbs! The pix below include some random objects to set the scale.
> 
> The dinner was pretty awesome. Mushroom risotto with seafood stock; leftover roasted cauliflower; Italian broad green beans braised with tomatoes and onions. I cooked the lobster sous vide to 140F, then cut it into medallions and put it in a sauce of onions, garlic, parsley, seafood stock, sautéed mushrooms, sherry, and cream. Washed down with some ho-made (kit) Chardonnay. PDG!
> 
> I apologize for the many pix.
> 
> View attachment 71368
> View attachment 71369
> View attachment 71370
> View attachment 71371
> View attachment 71372


----------



## geek

Went to this Haitian restaurant, food a bit spicy especially their “acra” but it was crunchy and good.
This was a salmon and the black rice is their specialty rice which is white rice with some kind of mushrooms that gives it the color, they call it John John I think. I enjoyed that rice and the salmon a lot, very good.

Prestige is their “national” beer  and it is a good lager for sure.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Eating healthy for the playoffs.
> 
> View attachment 84034



But, seriously, that looks _so good!_


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Turns out you can turn this........




Into this with some Italian seasonings and anise! 




Some parmigiano reggiano was added after this photo........ LOL


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

Mas Birria, por favor!


----------



## sour_grapes

Bucatini with a make-it-up-as-you-go-along tomato sauce (crushed red pepper, mushrooms, onions, bacon, cream); roasted artichokes (butter/lemon dipping sauce); sauteed escarole (lots of garlic and EVOO); sauteed/braised lacinato kale (onions, marjoram).


----------



## winemaker81

Sorry, no pictures! Yesterday morning Mrs WM81 asked me to make shrimp for dinner. We buy the large frozen bag at Costco, and it's very convenient to whip up dinner as shrimp defrost quickly -- we just take out what we need.

I went simple -- stir fry. Browned broccoli a bit, then added white wine to simmer to crisp tender. Removed from the wok and did the same with mushrooms. Started frying garlic, added de-shelled shrimp, then added liquids from vegetables along with soy sauce and more wine, and a few shots of Texas Pete. Thickened the sauce with cornstarch/chicken stock, and added the veggies back in. The Mrs was pleased!

Question -- is garlic a vegetable or a seasoning? I'm told that that quantities I use qualify as a vegetable.  

Salsa was treated as a condiment in nutrition books for many years, but recently the trend is to treat it as a regular ingredient as the quantities people eat has increased a lot.


----------



## hounddawg

winemaker81 said:


> Sorry, no pictures! Yesterday morning Mrs WM81 asked me to make shrimp for dinner. We buy the large frozen bag at Costco, and it's very convenient to whip up dinner as shrimp defrost quickly -- we just take out what we need.
> 
> I went simple -- stir fry. Browned broccoli a bit, then added white wine to simmer to crisp tender. Removed from the wok and did the same with mushrooms. Started frying garlic, added de-shelled shrimp, then added liquids from vegetables along with soy sauce and more wine, and a few shots of Texas Pete. Thickened the sauce with cornstarch/chicken stock, and added the veggies back in. The Mrs was pleased!
> 
> Question -- is garlic a vegetable or a seasoning? I'm told that that quantities I use qualify as a vegetable.
> IT is a people and werewolf and vampire repel it,, ticks, chiggers ect, ect
> Dawg
> Salsa was treated as a condiment in nutrition books for many years, but recently the trend is to treat it as a regular ingredient as the quantities people eat has increased a lot.


----------



## cmason1957

Around my house garlic is a vegetable. We buy the Costco garlic in the jar, go through about a jar a month, might get 45 days out of it.


----------



## Rocky

cmason1957 said:


> Around my house garlic is a vegetable. We buy the Costco garlic in the jar, go through about a jar a month, might get 45 days out of it.


In our house, we refer to Garlic as Vitamin G.


----------



## winemaker81

cmason1957 said:


> Around my house garlic is a vegetable. We buy the Costco garlic in the jar, go through about a jar a month, might get 45 days out of it.


We buy the Costco jar as well, but don't go through it _quite_ that fast. Maybe 2 months.

My habit is to use a soup spoon full in most dishes where I use garlic. 

Oddly enough, when I make hummus and tzatziki, I go light on garlic as the raw garlic flavor overpowers them .


----------



## sour_grapes

I think you have all seen that I am no slouch in the Vitamin G department. Hard to say how I compare to GarliCraig up there, as I use heads and mince as I need it. But I go through a few heads a week, probably 3-4 big cloves per night.


----------



## geek

Did someone mention Costco.....the best store ever, hands down....


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> But I go through a few heads a week, probably 3-4 big cloves per night.


Dude ... you're risking vampires. You need to up your game!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I think you have all seen that I am no slouch in the Vitamin G department. Hard to say how I compare to GarliCraig up there, as I use heads and mince as I need it. But I go through a few heads a week, probably 3-4 big cloves per night.


I would rather buy the whole head, but every time I do and remove the "paper" sheath, it's sprouting. Can't seem to find any w/o that happening this time of year (even Wegmans for GS). Guess I have to grow it again (though it attracts all kinds of bugs which eat or tunnel through most of it before I can harvest it, organic gardening has it's downside at times).

edit: more I think about it, the bugs must add some extra protein to it...and flavor.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I would rather buy the whole head, but every time I do and remove the "paper" sheath, it's sprouting. Can't seem to find any w/o that happening this time of year (even Wegmans for GS). Guess I have to grow it again (though it attracts all kinds of bugs which eat or tunnel through most of it before I can harvest it, organic gardening has it's downside at times).
> 
> edit: more I think about it, the bugs must add some extra protein to it...and flavor.



I actually grew about 150 heads last year. However, my conditions were not ideal, and the result was unimpressive. My garden bed is narrow, and some of the plants run into the bedding for my walkway (which is, I think, crushed limestone). However, no real complaints: It was kinda fun, and I got some garlic scapes and a barely-net-positive output of garlic. (Plant big cloves, harvest small heads.) I planted another 150 this fall.

As for the green germ of garlic: Ah, hell, I just eat it!


----------



## ibglowin

A little bit of this, a little bit of that.......


----------



## hounddawg

ibglowin said:


> A little bit of this, a little bit of that.......
> 
> View attachment 84234


That's so sad, you never ever gave me a second thought,,tisk, tisk, and i would off been so honored, that looks great
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> A little bit of this, a little bit of that.......
> 
> View attachment 84234



I'd take a plate full of this and that any day.


----------



## sour_grapes

Seared albacore tuna with a pepper/herb/sesame crust served with a mustard/soy/ginger sauce; turnip greens with garlic and gochugaru; bean-thread vermicelli with sesame oil, soy, and sesame seeds; and peas with butter and tarragon.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> As for the green germ of garlic: Ah, hell, I just eat it!


I actually do, it just bugs me, being the perfectionist in my mind that I am, no wonder I'm slowly going crazy...


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> Seared albacore tuna with a pepper/herb/sesame crust served with a mustard/soy/ginger sauce; turnip greens with garlic and gochugaru; bean-thread vermicelli with sesame oil, soy, and sesame seeds; and peas with butter and tarragon.
> 
> View attachment 84241
> View attachment 84242



Do you go by internal temp or just look/feel?


----------



## sour_grapes

Just look/feel and time. I seared for 1 minute on each of the three sides (the tuna loin was kinda triangular). I don't trust myself, so I actually set a timer for each side.


----------



## winemaker81

We had a family holiday dinner today -- been trying to do this since New Years weekend, but illness and repeated bad weather kept people from traveling. Today's dinner was baked ham, home made piergi, broccoli, corn, and fresh rolls. My m-in-l made the periogi (blueberry and potato/cheese) and my wife insisted on rolls. It's nice to be appreciated!


----------



## ceeaton

4 pizzas (GF one eaten, no pictures so it didn't really happen). Ran the stone at 500*F for 1.5 hours before starting to cook. The crust is definitely one of the best I've been able to make inside. Perfect NY style, just not real large pizzas. Nice browning on the crust, picture doesn't do it justice. Little crispy on the outside, nice and tender on the inside. 

One cheese, one pulled pork and pepperoni, one pulled pork, pepperoni and ham with extra onions in the sauce. Ran out of fishies .

At least the house is nice and warm now!


----------



## ibglowin

A little taste of Cuba via LA to LA! 

Potato Balls!


----------



## sour_grapes

Pork ribs _rosticciana_ style (garlic, pepper, thyme, rosemary, EVOO); leftover peas, butter, and tarragon; beet greens sauteed and braised with onions and seasonings; roasted petite purple potatoes (garlic, paprika, thyme, S&P); roasted Brussels sprouts with Grana Padano cheese.


----------



## bstnh1

We go through 2 or 3 heads of garlic a week. Shrimp Scampi always needs 15 - 18 cloves! Over the years I've leaned that the more garlic you eat, the more you need to use to get the flavor you want from it. I never put it in a dish early on - it loses flavor. I add it at the end of cooking. I always keep a jar of home made pickled garlic in the fridge to snack on. Yes, I like garlic!!!!


----------



## winemaker81

winemaker81 said:


> We had a family holiday dinner today -- been trying to do this since New Years weekend, but illness and repeated bad weather kept people from traveling. Today's dinner was baked ham, home made piergi, broccoli, corn, and fresh rolls. My m-in-l made the periogi (blueberry and potato/cheese) and my wife insisted on rolls. It's nice to be appreciated!


The last 2 rolls (out of 24) were gone by 7:05 AM today ....


----------



## Merrywine

Easy breakfast today, buttered homemade sourdough English with pecan pumpkin butter and hard cooked egg.


----------



## hounddawg

ceeaton said:


> I actually do, it just bugs me, being the perfectionist in my mind that I am, no wonder I'm slowly going crazy...


slowly my butt.. lol
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg

sour_grapes said:


> Seared albacore tuna with a pepper/herb/sesame crust served with a mustard/soy/ginger sauce; turnip greens with garlic and gochugaru; bean-thread vermicelli with sesame oil, soy, and sesame seeds; and peas with butter and tarragon.
> 
> View attachment 84241
> View attachment 84242


Dang @sour_grapes , not you too , next i know even the vegans wont eat with me,  
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes

hounddawg said:


> Dang @sour_grapes , not you too , next i know even the vegans wont eat with me,
> Dawg



What! What did I do?


----------



## hounddawg

sour_grapes said:


> What! What did I do?


first @Boatboy24 ,,@ibglowin ,now you forgetting to invite me for supper,,, lol
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, you are invited! Tomorrow is meatless Monday, and then Tuesday is fish again. Deal?


----------



## hounddawg

sour_grapes said:


> ch
> Okay, you are invited! Tomorrow is meatless Monday, and then Tuesday is fish again. Deal?


Teach me to mess with you,,,, lol
Dawg


----------



## ceeaton

Dawg, you like fajitas...okay, your invited! They may get cold before you can get here, but we can reheat them.

Some turkey breast sections on sale, so turkey fajitas. Some nice flavorful chile powder from @ibglowin (low test, females eating). Marinated for an hour (as I ran my son to work), grilled (was drizzling, no charcoal today) and added to some vidalia onions and various colored sweet peppers.







Good I made more than needed, youngest daughter walked in an announced her friend who is our next door neighbor is eating with us now...and they say I'll miss them when they're gone, lol.

Yum!


----------



## Mcjeff

Also had Fajitas yesterday. Skirt steak. Marinade- beer, italian dressing, garlic, cayenne,cilantro, Chile powder,onion, 
lime juice. 
.


----------



## Boatboy24

From Sunday. We were running kids around most of the afternoon and early evening. They were fed at their various events, so Mrs BB and I were left to fend for ourselves when we had time. Organic chicken tenders in the freezer. Frank's, salad fixings and blue cheese dressing in the fridge. No brainer for me.


----------



## ibglowin

Ooops I did it again.........


----------



## winemaker81

We had family visit last weekend, and baked a large ham, as everyone likes it and it feeds a lot. I'm in the habit of boiling the bone for stock, and making bean soup.

It's a simple recipe -- quick soak 2 cups of dried beans. In a separate pot, place the bone and add enough water to cover. Bring to a boil, then reduce to a simmer for 40 minutes. Remove the bone and strain the broth. Chop a large onion and sweat it in a bit of oil, letting it brown a bit.

In a stockpot, add the broth, beans, onion, and 1 tsp rubbed sage, 1 tsp paprika, 1/4 tsp ground black pepper, and 5 good shots pepper sauce (Texas Pete). Simmer for an hour or so until beans are tender. Add chopped leftover ham and a 15 oz can stewed tomatoes (roughly chopped). Simmer 15-20 minutes meld flavors. Serve over pasta.

This was dinner Sunday night and last night. Probably lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Mcjeff

Delmonico steak. Sous vide with Brazilian steakhouse grill mates seasoning. Since it wasn’t snowing or below zero I seared on the grill with butter. Pretty tasty


----------



## Boatboy24

Chicken Tikka Masala


----------



## winemaker81

Marinated pork chops in soy sauce, lime juice, Texas Pete, and Pampered Chef Herbes de Provence blend for a few hours, then cooked on the Griddler. Served with couscous and a side salad.


----------



## Mekpdue

Our college student daughter stopped in for dinner tonight, which usually means we (I) eat better. It wasn’t freezing at dinner time, but snow and ice was all around, and I grilled NY Strips on the grill (oak/apple/cherry chips adding flavor) and Mrs. Dash Garlic and Herb seasoning. Had an excellent 2015 Don Hernan Rioja Reserva ($16) and interestingly, a salad with fresh cut lettuce leaves from a small Hyponic garden pot thing our son gave us for Christmas. Go figure, growing fresh lettuce indoors, while winter is going on, and no dirt.


----------



## Khristyjeff

Boatboy24 said:


> Chicken Tikka Masala
> 
> View attachment 84427


Looks good. I may need seconds.


----------



## Khristyjeff

Keto Chicken Parmesan minus the Keto-friendly flour. Red Lobster Cheddar biscuits. This was the first time making Chicken Parm, and we enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## Boatboy24

Khristyjeff said:


> View attachment 84518
> 
> 
> Keto Chicken Parmesan minus the Keto-friendly flour. Red Lobster Cheddar biscuits. This was the first time making Chicken Parm, and we enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## ceeaton

Hey @Boatboy24 , I thought you only used that on me, lol...

Experimenting with a different dough style this last week. This one uses a poolish and 00 flour. Meant for ultra thin NY style crusts. Had some "experimental" dough in the fridge, so made up a couple of small stromboli.

Aiming to make a few pizzas for superbowl Sunday. Chicken wings are just outrageously priced, pizza is much cheaper. Will make a bunch of "personal" sized ones and let them pick from a bunch of toppings. Supposed to get cold around here Sunday, so the oven running all day will be a plus (it's 62 right now, hard to believe in February).


----------



## Boatboy24

Kinda frightening how much cheaper boneless, skinless chicken breast is compared to wings. But I've got to have wings - picked up 4lbs today for the big game. They are whole so I'll need to remove the tips and separate.


----------



## bstnh1

Garlic, butter, olive oil seared shrimp with lemon, butter & white wine sauce served over broken pieces of regine pasta. Side salad and freshly made crispy rolls.




Two hour crusty rolls.


----------



## ibglowin

That is a PITA!



Boatboy24 said:


> They are whole so I'll need to remove the tips and separate.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Kinda frightening how much cheaper boneless, skinless chicken breast is compared to wings. But I've got to have wings - picked up 4lbs today for the big game. They are whole so I'll need to remove the tips and separate.


From what I've been seeing (BJs, Weis, Giant) the wings are more than 2x the price of boneless, skinless chicken breasts. Very scary indeed!

I did notice today that one of our local Giant's had the freezer sections overflowing with frozen wings. I think 3 lbs were $12+. At least there are no issues on that part of the supply chain.


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> Kinda frightening how much cheaper boneless, skinless chicken breast is compared to wings. But I've got to have wings - picked up 4lbs today for the big game. They are whole so I'll need to remove the tips and separate.


You could always give these a try - only $1.23/lb at Wally World.


----------



## ibglowin

$4.5lb at Kroger!





ceeaton said:


> From what I've been seeing (BJs, Weis, Giant) the wings are more than 2x the price of boneless, skinless chicken breasts. Very scary indeed!
> 
> I did notice today that one of our local Giant's had the freezer sections overflowing with frozen wings. I think 3 lbs were $12+. At least there are no issues on that part of the supply chain.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> $4.5lb at Kroger!
> View attachment 84533


And here I thought we had it bad...

Edit: hence, the reason I'm doing pizza...


----------



## ibglowin

If I was having folks over (we are not) this would be a better option for sure! 






ceeaton said:


> And here I thought we had it bad...
> 
> Edit: hence, the reason I'm doing pizza...


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> If I was having folks over (we are not) this would be a better option for sure!
> 
> View attachment 84540


BJs has pork butts for $1.79/lb, not bad, but were 1.69 earlier in the year. Working on a posole recipe for tomorrow, now do I use the mild or high test chile pwdr you gave me...decisions, decisions...

Found some posole for $5.90/lb, not sure what shipping will cost.









White Corn Posole (dried)


-




www.janebutelcooking.com


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> That is a PITA!



I used to think the same. Once you figure it out, it goes rather quickly. For years, I was simply putting my knife in the wrong spot (that's what she said!).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> From what I've been seeing (BJs, Weis, Giant) the wings are more than 2x the price of boneless, skinless chicken breasts. Very scary indeed!
> 
> I did notice today that one of our local Giant's had the freezer sections overflowing with frozen wings. I think 3 lbs were $12+. At least there are no issues on that part of the supply chain.



$12 for 3 pounds of wings, that are half bone. Yet I go to Weg's and get BSB for $1.29/lb. The world is upside down.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> If I was having folks over (we are not) this would be a better option for sure!
> 
> View attachment 84540



Still a crazy high price. Weg's is up to $1.79/lb. I looked at pork belly there today though and it was $6.59/lb. Almost cheaper to just buy bacon.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Still a crazy high price. Weg's is up to $1.79/lb. I looked at pork belly there today though and it was $6.59/lb. Almost cheaper to just buy bacon.


Our Wegmans was up to $7.99 for the belly, just looked at it the other day. Was thinking it would be a nice thing to get started this weekend since my wife is attending nursing clinicals once again. I think I'll play with my poolish instead, lol.


----------



## Khristyjeff

bstnh1 said:


> You could always give these a try - only $1.23/lb at Wally World.
> View attachment 84532


How much for the beaks? 
(comment courtesy of Al Bundy, Married with Children).


----------



## winemaker81

Khristyjeff said:


> How much for the beaks?
> (comment courtesy of Al Bundy, Married with Children).


Loved that show!

I had chicken's feet at a dim sum place. It was like eating a soft leather bag full of ball bearings (spit out the ball bearings). I was with friends and we figured we try it, plus it grossed our wives out. In the aftermath .... ya gotta be really hungry to eat that on any regular basis.

If we diverge into "things I won't eat a second time", I nominate uni! This is sea urchin -- think about what freshly turned soil smells like in the spring. That's what uni tastes like. A co-worker had spent a year in northern Japan, teaching English. He knew more about sushi than anyone I know. He raved about uni, and he honestly loved it. OTOH, I was proud that it went down and stayed down ...

Third on my list is jelly fish. It was like chewing on a mouthful of thin rubber bands. As near as I can tell, ya keep chewing until your jaw gets too tired, then swallow.


----------



## Khristyjeff

winemaker81 said:


> Loved that show!
> 
> I had chicken's feet at a dim sum place. It was like eating a soft leather bag full of ball bearings (spit out the ball bearings). I was with friends and we figured we try it, plus it grossed our wives out. In the aftermath .... ya gotta be really hungry to eat that on any regular basis.
> 
> If we diverge into "things I won't eat a second time", I nominate uni! This is sea urchin -- think about what freshly turned soil smells like in the spring. That's what uni tastes like. A co-worker had spent a year in northern Japan, teaching English. He knew more about sushi than anyone I know. He raved about uni, and he honestly loved it. OTOH, I was proud that it went down and stayed down ...
> 
> Third on my list is jelly fish. It was like chewing on a mouthful of thin rubber bands. As near as I can tell, ya keep chewing until your jaw gets too tired, then swallow.


You are so much braver than me. As of now (thanks to you) I will never be tempted to eat chicken's feet, uni, or jelly fish.

When I was very young, my Grandpa brought over a pigeon or two he had shot, so my mom cooked them for supper. We were all seated at the table, prayers were said, then in unison we breathed it in, looked down at our plates and each other--then looked at each other again--that's when mom said quietly, "you don't have to eat it if you don't want to." Whew! Hallelujah! 

Now I wouldn't be surprised if, in the near future, we see some squab or pigeon dishes appearing here on the "What's for Dinner" thread by people who know how to properly select and prepare this particular bird. You and the others who post on here really know how to cook! Inspires me to try to step up my game.


----------



## Rocky

winemaker81 said:


> Third on my list is jelly fish. It was like chewing on a mouthful of thin rubber bands. As near as I can tell, ya keep chewing until your jaw gets too tired, then swallow.


I remember my first experience with jelly fish tenacles when I was on a business trip to Japan. The company that I worked for had a "far east" office which would provide us with local talent to act as interpreters, guides, keep us out of trouble by making social gaffs, etc. We were out to dinner with a supplier and Yoshi was seated next to me. He noticed me chewing and chewing the tenacles and leaned over discreetly and whispered, "Rocco-san, don't chew...swallow!"


----------



## winemaker81

Khristyjeff said:


> You are so much braver than me. As of now (thanks to you) I will never be tempted to eat chicken's feet, uni, or jelly fish.


My parents grew up in the Great Depression, and it was ingrained in them to waste NOTHING. Growing up, "normal" food for me include organ meat (heart, liver, kidney), and venison, rabbit, and birds we hunted. My dad grew all kinds of vegetables, including black radish and kohlrabi, things most folks in the USA have not heard of, much less tried.

Conversely, I was in my lower teens when we learned of broccoli, which is so common in the USA today. We tried it, decided we liked it, and it became a family staple.

Friends & I camped deep in the woods (7 mile walk from the road), and took a .22 with us -- we'd shoot a few squirrels, wrap 'em in foil with butter, onion, salt, & pepper, and slow roast by the fire. (butter and onion got used up first day in). It was tasty and something different, unless we got great-grand-daddy squirrel, who was tougher-n-leather. But still tasty.

A friend's husband went home to Iowa every year for pheasant hunting. He'd bring home the breasts, bread 'em, deep fry 'em, and we'd have pheasant McNuggets! [I wasn't crazy about the taste, but it was interesting to try, except for the crunchy birdshot that were occasionally found.]



Rocky said:


> He noticed me chewing and chewing the tenacles and leaned over discreetly and whispered, "Rocco-san, don't chew...swallow!"


NOW you tell me????


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Boatboy24 said:


> Kinda frightening how much cheaper boneless, skinless chicken breast is compared to wings. But I've got to have wings - picked up 4lbs today for the big game. They are whole so I'll need to remove the tips and separate.


Ahhh Chicken wings. In the "Good Old Days", chicken wings - 29 cents/lb, then they brought in the NEW advertising guy. The following week at the store "Preferred Parts - Chicken Wings" 59 cents/lb. Last week, different flavored wings $6.99/lb, special during Super Bowl week - $5.99/lb.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, the heat and eat Buffalo Wings are crazy high........


----------



## ibglowin

Usually Pork Butt is $0.79/lb over Xmas because that is the meat of choice for Tamales which are now only made by locals during the holidays. We never got any lower than $1.99 this year. I always keep a lookout for a WooHoo priced one. Every now and then I can snag one for a decent price. Being retired has its benefits as I can head to Smiths around 9AM any day of the week. The Meat Manager finishes his markdown rounds by 830AM. LOL  



Boatboy24 said:


> Still a crazy high price. Weg's is up to $1.79/lb. I looked at pork belly there today though and it was $6.59/lb. Almost cheaper to just buy bacon.


----------



## Rocky

winemaker81 said:


> Friends & I camped deep in the woods (7 mile walk from the road), and took a .22 with us -- we'd shoot a few squirrels, wrap 'em in foil with butter, onion, salt, & pepper, and slow roast by the fire. (butter and onion got used up first day in). It was tasty and something different, unless we got great-grand-daddy squirrel, who was tougher-n-leather. But still tasty.


A group of us did a similar thing in Pennsylvania. We were all from Pittsburgh, but we would drive northeast about 100 miles and camp in the woods for a week or so. We did not have firearms, but we did have machetes as our only defense and for hunting. We would bring a modest number of staples (butter, dry beans, flour, sugar, coffee, etc.) and we foraged for or trapped all other food. There were about 14 of us and we had food preparation duty with one other person normally once during the trip. I say "normally once" because there was a rule that if one complained about the food, he had the duty the next day. A favorite line that we all must have used at least once was, "This tastes like crap! But it's good!"

We camped near a dammed-up stream and the resulting "mini" lake had an abundance of frogs. They were normally our "fall back" meal if nothing better was captured. Among the items we ate were rattlesnake, squirrel, rabbit and the strangest thing of all was a porcupine! As I recall, our ages were from 15 to 19. Great memories.


----------



## ceeaton

Rocky said:


> A group of us did a similar thing in Pennsylvania. We were all from Pittsburgh, but we would drive northeast about 100 miles and camp in the woods for a week or so. We did not have firearms, but we did have machetes as our only defense and for hunting. We would bring a modest number of staples (butter, dry beans, flour, sugar, coffee, etc.) and we foraged for or trapped all other food. There were about 14 of us and we had food preparation duty with one other person normally once during the trip. I say "normally once" because there was a rule that if one complained about the food, he had the duty the next day. A favorite line that we all must have used at least once was, "This tastes like crap! But it's good!"
> 
> We camped near a dammed-up stream and the resulting "mini" lake had an abundance of frogs. They were normally our "fall back" meal if nothing better was captured. Among the items we ate were rattlesnake, squirrel, rabbit and the strangest thing of all was a porcupine! As I recall, our ages were from 15 to 19. Great memories.


Rocky, was that still in PA or southern NY? What county was it? Sounds like it's up near our families cabin in Tioga County. Close to Potter and Lycoming counties as well.


----------



## Rocky

ceeaton said:


> Rocky, was that still in PA or southern NY? What county was it? Sounds like it's up near our families cabin in Tioga County. Close to Potter and Lycoming counties as well.


Craig, it was so long ago I don't remember exactly where it was. I was not driving at the time, so it was at least 65 years ago. I am sure it was in PA and not in NY. We would hike into the woods about 2 miles from the road. The only town was a whistle stop that had a gas station/general store with perhaps 2 or 3 other buildings and that was about 5 miles from where we entered the woods. One memory I do have is that we had stopped at the general store to get some last-minute supplies and a guy on a motorcycle was hit by a woman in a car right in front of us. The guy was stunned by not severely injured and was able to drive away on his bike. The lady ran a stop sign and nailed him. I don't even think the police were called. It was a different time.


----------



## ceeaton

Rocky said:


> Craig, it was so long ago I don't remember exactly where it was. I was not driving at the time, so it was at least 65 years ago. I am sure it was in PA and not in NY. We would hike into the woods about 2 miles from the road. The only town was a whistle stop that had a gas station/general store with perhaps 2 or 3 other buildings and that was about 5 miles from where we entered the woods. One memory I do have is that we had stopped at the general store to get some last-minute supplies and a guy on a motorcycle was hit by a woman in a car right in front of us. The guy was stunned by not severely injured and was able to drive away on his bike. The lady ran a stop sign and nailed him. I don't even think the police were called. It was a different time.


Sounds like Ansonia PA, on Route 6, about 3 miles from our cabin. There was a bar (which still exists but has changed hands about 5 times since 1980), a gas station that served hand dipped ice cream, and a church. They've added a fly fishing shop, but dropped the gas station, lol.


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey at clinicals, as usual. Had a couple of kid taxi runs, but enough time to work on some cooking projects. A neighbor gave me one of those big pork loins that I normally cut into chops. But I had hacked off a few 3 lb pieces and frozen them. Looking for space in the freezer, I started thawing one yesterday.

Today I worked on a batch of crockpot sweet and sour pork, and some posole for me for lunches next week. Pork seems real tender, backing off the heat so I don't overcook it...

Posole:



Sweet and Sour pork:



Yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

Take out Mexican tonight. But I did whip up a double batch of Sloppy Joe’s for tomorrow.


----------



## winemaker81

Mrs WM81 and I celebrated Valentine's tonight -- she found a sale on lobster tails, so we enjoyed a simple meal of steamed lobster, bread, and salad.




Plus I opened a sparkling wine. Before we were engaged, I purchased a Perrier-Jouët box set -- a bottle of champagne (painted bottle), and 2 matching glasses. We celebrated our engagement with that wine

The bottle and the glasses have been in a display cabinet for 30+ years. Once or twice a year I get the glasses out to enjoy a sparkling wine when we celebrate something. The missus always smiles when she sees these glasses!


----------



## cmason1957

Yesterday I smoked two whole chickens (from Costco). Started them at about 7 am and in the afternoon my wife pulled the meat off, put all the skins, bones, some carrots and onions and water into the stock pot to make chicken broth. Today she used some of that wonderful smoky goodness to make chicken noodle soup. Nobody sick, but goodness.


----------



## geek

Pasta night celebrating my mom’s 79th.


----------



## geek

This was actually lunch  
The smoke salmon was delicious


----------



## Rocky

I don't have any pictures but this morning I made a breakfast casserole for our grandsons. It was eggs, turkey breakfast sausage, cheddar cheese and diced brioche rolls. The dish came out very tasty but mostly I want to relate to all of you a trick my bride saw in the newspaper for cleaning a baked casserole dish. Simple as can be! Add hot water to the dish and a dryer fabric softener sheet and let it stand for about 15 minutes. Drain the water and clean with a kitchen sponge. I am not exaggerating when I state that the dish is cleaner than when I started. This dish has been with us for most if not all of our marriage (56 years). You can see in the photo scratches that were the result of using an SOS pad on it to remove past stains. BTW, the dish is a Corningware A21, vintage 1960's.

Hope you find this useful.


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> Mrs WM81 and I celebrated Valentine's tonight -- she found a sale on lobster tails, so we enjoyed a simple meal of steamed lobster, bread, and salad.
> 
> View attachment 84600
> 
> 
> Plus I opened a sparkling wine. Before we were engaged, I purchased a Perrier-Jouët box set -- a bottle of champagne (painted bottle), and 2 matching glasses. We celebrated our engagement with that wine
> 
> The bottle and the glasses have been in a display cabinet for 30+ years. Once or twice a year I get the glasses out to enjoy a sparkling wine when we celebrate something. The missus always smiles when she sees these glasses!
> 
> View attachment 84601



Excellent! Thank you for posting this, Bryan.

At my wedding, the inn where we had the reception had these glasses set out for the bride and groom, first to toast, then to keep. (We did not know their provenance.) We treasured these and used them similarly to the way you do. However, over the years, one got broken. The "widow" remains, forlornly by itself. (See picture below.)

However, armed with the name you supplied, I found as many of them on eBay as I would wish! I picked up three more to make a small set. Thank you!


----------



## jswordy

These bad boys right here, hand-cut by me! Mmmm... The coals start in 15 minutes.


----------



## jswordy

Oh. My. God.


----------



## geek

jswordy said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> View attachment 84643



Man, now I’m very hungry


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> We treasured these and used them similarly to the way you do. However, over the years, one got broken. The "widow" remains, forlornly by itself. (See picture below.)


Cool!!!

I'm very protective of these glasses, in fear of them being broken. It's good to know I can get replacements.

Hmmm ... I'm thinking of buying a few (depending on price), as they will make a good anniversary present for my newly married son.


----------



## Merrywine

Hubby got some take out soul food. Fried chicken, greens, mac n cheese, with peach cobbler for dessert. No dishes to wash and no pics either. All good and satisfying.


----------



## sour_grapes

Leftover roasted asparagus (tarragon, Grana Padano); roasted carrots (cardamom, lemon); brown rice with curry seasoning; roasted cauliflower (butter and herbes de Provence); roasted chicken thighs (applewood smoked seasoning). Washed down with a cheap Washington Chardonnay (Chateau Ste. Michelle).


----------



## Wiz

sour_grapes said:


> Excellent! Thank you for posting this, Bryan.
> 
> At my wedding, the inn where we had the reception had these glasses set out for the bride and groom, first to toast, then to keep. (We did not know their provenance.) We treasured these and used them similarly to the way you do. However, over the years, one got broken. The "widow" remains, forlornly by itself. (See picture below.)
> 
> However, armed with the name you supplied, I found as many of them on eBay as I would wish! I picked up three more to make a small set. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 84633


When in Paris many years ago we bought a bottle of Champagne to bring home and it also had two of these glasses.


----------



## bstnh1

Filet sous vide 132°.


----------



## cmason1957

My wife and I don't really celebrate Valentines Day, but we decided to make a really nice supper tonight. Honey glazed salmon with squash. Then the squash gets some buttered pecan bits tossed with it. We also had some steak leftover, so decided it was surf and turf.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> Filet sous vide 132°.
> 
> View attachment 84689



Filet sous vide 131.


----------



## Merrywine

Sous Vide Porterhouse 125 2.5 hours, and there was salad too. Happy V-day.


----------



## Khristyjeff

bstnh1 said:


> Filet sous vide 132°.
> 
> View attachment 84689


Very nice looking meal. We have a multi-cooker that can do sous vide, but my wife is a little leery to let me try it. Any tips on SV?(not on convincing my wife  )


----------



## Khristyjeff

cmason1957 said:


> My wife and I don't really celebrate Valentines Day, but we decided to make a really nice supper tonight. Honey glazed salmon with squash. Then the squash gets some buttered pecan bits tossed with it. We also had some steak leftover, so decided it was surf and turf.
> View attachment 84691


That's a lot of leftover steak. How does that happen?  It all looks great.


----------



## bstnh1

Khristyjeff said:


> Very nice looking meal. We have a multi-cooker that can do sous vide, but my wife is a little leery to let me try it. Any tips on SV?(not on convincing my wife  )


Not sure how sous vide works in a multicooker, but it's essential that whatever you use it maintains a very accurate temperature. I have an Anova Nano that can occasionally be found on sale for $99 and I have been extremely satisfied with it. I've done steaks at 129, 131 and 132 degrees, usually for 2 hours. I like my beef rare, but 129 was a bit too far on the raw side. 130 or 131 works best for me. Dry off the steak when it's done, give it a quick sear in a hot cast iron pan, put a pat of butter on it and dig it!


----------



## cmason1957

Khristyjeff said:


> That's a lot of leftover steak. How does that happen?  It all looks great.



The steak came from the 1/4 cow we get every year. There were two in the package, the other one must have been the last piece of rib steak and was nearly a pound all by itself. So that was first meal, this was the second steak in the package, normal size, then cut about in half so we each got about 4 ounces.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, a lot of _sous vide _happening yesterday!

As for us, we enjoyed roasted artichokes; beet salad (shallots, vinegar, sherry); roasted fennel; Dungeness crab and shrimp in a lemon cream sauce over angel-hair pasta.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> The steak came from the 1/4 cow we get every year. There were two in the package, the other one must have been the last piece of rib steak and was nearly a pound all by itself. So that was first meal, this was the second steak in the package, normal size, then cut about in half so we each got about 4 ounces.



We always cook leftovers on weekends, and then eat them during the week. Typically, I'll grill about twice the meat we plan to eat at a Sunday dinner, and we'll make twice the menu on Saturdays. Then its mix and match and add in extras during the week. Too busy to do prep and cook every day, and for us, not cooking every day helps avoid it becoming drudgery. Neither of us minds leftovers, and they can be served in a variety of ways. Dinner tonight is some of Sunday's ribeye.


----------



## winemaker81

Last night was 3 days in a row for the wife. Saturday we had lobster, Sunday we went to a very nice Italian restaurant for lunch, and I surprised her last night with steak, spinach-n-cheese ravioli, and cucumber salad. She worked a long day, but perked up when she saw the table. From her POV, she got 3 Valentine's dinners, and I have the wisdom to just nod my head.


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> Last night was 3 days in a row for the wife. Saturday we had lobster, Sunday we went to a very nice Italian restaurant for lunch, and I surprised her last night with steak, spinach-n-cheese ravioli, and cucumber salad. She worked a long day, but perked up when she saw the table. From her POV, she got 3 Valentine's dinners, and I have the wisdom to just nod my head.



It cannot get any better than that, I bet you're not sleeping with the dog


----------



## GreginND

It was Korean night for game day on Sunday. I made traditional Japchae (Korean glass noodles with vegetables) and Bulgogi pizza. All vegan.


----------



## SLM

GreginND said:


> It was Korean night for game day on Sunday. I made traditional Japchae (Korean glass noodles with vegetables) and Bulgogi pizza. All vegan.


What a great idea for pizza! Just bulgogi, scallions, tomatoes and sesame seeds?
But how is bulgogi vegan?


----------



## GreginND

SLM said:


> What a great idea for pizza! Just bulgogi, scallions, tomatoes and sesame seeds?
> But how is bulgogi vegan?



The bulgogi was made with seitan - wheat protein. It is a meat substitute. I actually make my own by washing the starch out of flour to leave the protein behind and it is seasoned and simmered. I then sliced it very thinly and marinated it like you would bulgogi. It was cooked off in a pan with onions first before topping the pizza to get it all caramelized and drier. My pizza sauce was made with the same bulgogi marinade but with some Korean gochujang added for a bit of kick. It was cooked down until thickened a bit. Other ingredients are red bell pepper, mushrooms and topped with green onion and sesame seeds at the end.


----------



## ceeaton

Kinda liking these doughs that use a poolish and 00 flour. Have had great reviews from the pizzas I've given to neighbors and at work (ie. reheated). Made another stromboli for my daughter (she is currently devouring some before going shopping with Mom) and after reserving some for a tomato pie attempt, had two 320g dough balls left over that I made pizza for my neighbor to the left of our property. He's a construction company owner and his wife just opened a new business, so he has to fend for himself for dinner many times. 

After sticking my head out the door I noticed she wasn't home, so sent my daughter on a mission of food mercy with two small cheese pizzas. She came back empty handed, so food accepted, lol.


----------



## sour_grapes

Very happy with Friday dinner. Leftover mushroom risotto; roasted fennel; blanched then sauteed turnip greens with lots of Vitamin G and EVOO; roasted Brussels sprouts with Balsamic vinegar and Grana Padano; roasted sablefish with a generous lemon/butter/caper sauce. It was all good, but the fish was divine!


----------



## Sailor323

ceeaton said:


> Kinda liking these doughs that use a poolish and 00 flour.


Yes, a poolish is the secret to a really good dough. I make one for my french bread--89g of H2O 89g flour, 1g instant yeast. Let ripen for 8-16 hours +/-


----------



## Chuck E

Sailor323 said:


> Yes, a poolish is the secret to a really good dough. I make one for my french bread--89g of H2O 89g flour, 1g instant yeast. Let ripen for 8-16 hours +/-



I never heard of a poolish. Google is my friend. Thank you, I learned something wonderful today.


----------



## geek

What else could it be


----------



## sour_grapes

Baked lima beans with olives; sauteed/braised baby bok choy; collard greens with onions and ho-made beef stock; leftover mushroomr risotto; _hemlagad_ Swedish meatballs with mushrooms.


----------



## ceeaton

Sailor323 said:


> Yes, a poolish is the secret to a really good dough. I make one for my french bread--89g of H2O 89g flour, 1g instant yeast. Let ripen for 8-16 hours +/-


Yup, using it for a sourdough rye about to cook in a dutch oven. Always have "fermented" the dough overnight in the fridge (or several days) for my pizza dough, but the 100% hydration of the poolish lends itself really well when adding some sourdough starter (sort of like the starter you make right before making bread with it).


----------



## Merrywine

Homemade beef vegetable barley soup. It’s cold and windy tonight.


----------



## Kraffty

Lori came across a recipe from Jet Lee for orange chicken and wanted to give it a try. It's one of those recipes where you use almost every pan in the kitchen, sauce pans for the orange sauce and steamer basket for the broccoli. Cast Iron for frying the chicken thigh pieces, wok for fried rice and a big skillet for assembling all the ingredients - big cook top comes in really handy. It was the first time I've used Oyster sauce in a recipe and I did not expect such a great flavor, need to find other recipes using that stuff. All came out great, even have some left overs for later in the week.


----------



## ibglowin

Back in the 505 this morning after close to a week in TX visiting family especially my Mom who we moved to a new assisted living facility just before Xmas. Can't find these in NM but HEB has been selling them for a year now I think. Come on Spring!


----------



## Boatboy24

Surf and turf? Teriyaki chicken and salmon with a soba noodle salad.


----------



## sour_grapes

Roasted artichoke with lemon/butter dipping sauce; sauteed spinach with EVOO and garlic; seasoned roast eggplant; Salisbury steak with mushroom sauce; salad with olives and sunflower seeds. Washed down with a cheap Mendoza Bordeaux blend (Malbec, Cab. Sauv., Petit Verdot) that is punching above its weight.


----------



## geek

Salmon


----------



## sour_grapes

Salad with avocado, olives, pecans, and a raspberry/balsamic dressing. Roasted fennel; roasted broccoli with a lemon/butter/garlic/caper sauce; hot Italian sausage in ho-made tomato sauce on zoodles.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Salad with avocado, olives, pecans, and a raspberry/balsamic dressing. Roasted fennel; roasted broccoli with a lemon/butter/garlic/caper sauce; hot Italian sausage in ho-made tomato sauce on zoodles.
> 
> View attachment 85011



On Taco Tuesday? And National Margarita Day?


----------



## geek

Last night


----------



## sour_grapes

Beef ribs braised in red wind and stock with 'shrooms and onions; roasted asparagus with Grana Padano and tarragon; roasted cauliflower with marjoram and butter; blanched/sauteed mustard greens with garlic and EVOO; roasted artichokes with a butter/mustard/lemon dipping sauce.


----------



## geek

Korean place in Stanford CA


----------



## Kraffty

My fridge/freezer down in the winery died over the weekend. I had 3 chunks of brisket frozen along with quart containers of stocks and sauces that had to move to the kitchen fridge. The smallest flat of brisket didn't fit so I put it in a stainless pan, seasoned, covered and baked at 200 degrees for about 18 hours then another 6 or 8 at 210. The fat melted and I ended up with a Confit Brisket, awesome. No replacement for a smoked brisket but worked fine on a snowy week day. Chocolate cookies (not burned hamburgers) on the cooling racks for drive to California this week.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> My fridge/freezer down in the winery died over the weekend. I had 3 chunks of brisket frozen along with quart containers of stocks and sauces that had to move to the kitchen fridge. The smallest flat of brisket didn't fit so I put it in a stainless pan, seasoned, covered and baked at 200 degrees for about 18 hours then another 6 or 8 at 210. The fat melted and I ended up with a Confit Brisket, awesome. No replacement for a smoked brisket but worked fine on a snowy week day. Chocolate cookies (not burned hamburgers) on the cooling racks for drive to California this week.
> View attachment 85073
> View attachment 85074



I did think they were burnt 'burgers!


----------



## geek

Still stuck in Cali.
This pastrami sandwich was delicious


----------



## ibglowin

I can think of worse places to be "stuck".......

Esp considering the weather back home in CT.



geek said:


> Still stuck in Cali.
> This pastrami sandwich was delicious
> 
> View attachment 85097


----------



## ceeaton

Had leftover doughs from last weekend in the freezer, so thawed overnight and made a small stromboli for my daughter. Didn't know what to do with the second dough, wifey perked up and said "make me some pizza" so I accommodated, but warned about an impending pizza cook on Sunday.

Making two poolishes tonight for the pizza on Sunday.







Dough made with a poolish, so "soft, yet clunchy" (aka Vito Iacopelli). Oven set at 500*F, stone read 515, 10 minute cook.


----------



## ibglowin

Sh!ts getting outa hand man. I use this for my Ho-made pizza's. 6 mo ago (or less) this was $3 a pack. Now..........




83% increase!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Sh!ts getting outa hand man. I use this for my Ho-made pizza's. 6 mo ago (or less) this was $3 a pack. Now..........
> 
> View attachment 85111
> 
> 
> 83% increase!


The Deitz and Watson stuff I get has gone up at least by 1/2. Normally more expensive than the other options before price increases. 

Have to support those who support the Eaglettes, lol.


----------



## ibglowin

Final product for tonight. Detroit Pan Pizza!  

Pepperoni, Italian snausage, Jalapeño, fresh basil (cheese was Mozzarella and Cheve')


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Sh!ts getting outa hand man. I use this for my Ho-made pizza's. 6 mo ago (or less) this was $3 a pack. Now..........
> 
> View attachment 85111
> 
> 
> 83% increase!



I hear ya! The house we rented in OBX last summer was up almost 20% this year (as were most places). Food is nuts, gas is nuts. Thank goodness the mortgage is locked in!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I can think of worse places to be "stuck".......
> 
> Esp considering the weather back home in CT.



Tell me about it. Came home finally and some ice and snow waiting in driveway to be cleaned


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Final product for tonight. Detroit Pan Pizza!
> 
> Pepperoni, Italian snausage, Jalapeño, fresh basil (cheese was Mozzarella and Cheve')
> 
> View attachment 85112
> View attachment 85113


I'm gonna have some extra dough left on Sunday (making two batches, ie. 10 doughs). Need to research some Detroit pizza, wondering what car parts I have to buy for it, lol.

Edit: Vito Detroit style.... 

Double edit: Mike, I did my research...did you cook it in a blue steel pan meant for oil or spare parts from a car, lol.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I snagged this pan about a year ago. It's perfect for this type of pie. 



Amazon.com






Note: this pan is up 23% since I purchased a year ago......



ceeaton said:


> Double edit: Mike, I did my research...did you cook it in a blue steel pan meant for oil or spare parts from a car, lol.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> LOL I snagged this pan about a year ago. It's perfect for this type of pie.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85125
> 
> 
> Note: this pan is up 23% since I purchased a year ago......



My wife who works at Costco and sees prices fluctuate daily tells me she doesn’t remember such a climb, everything is higher in price since a year or so ago.

I wonder about the meat price now and will be checking later today but assume it’s gone way up


----------



## ibglowin

Costco meat prices are pretty steep these days..........







geek said:


> My wife who works at Costco and sees prices fluctuate daily tells me she doesn’t remember such a climb, everything is higher in price since a year or so ago.
> 
> I wonder about the meat price now and will be checking later today but assume it’s gone way up


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Costco meat prices are pretty steep these days..........
> 
> View attachment 85137
> View attachment 85138



Holy guacamole ribeye $17 a lb?
Prime tenderloin $34?? 

I’m checking local Costco soon as my son wants steak which I haven’t cooked in some time


----------



## geek

Local Costco price of beef loin NY steak choice grade is $9.99
Boneless ribeye choice grade $12.99, prime grade $19.99
Brisket prime grade $4.49


----------



## geek

Oh forgot, the lamb shoulder chop $7.99 @sour_grapes


----------



## geek

Holy cow the king crab leg $45


----------



## winemaker81

I picked up boneless chicken thighs at Aldi's for $1.99/lb. At the current beef prices, chicken and pork look really good.


----------



## Merrywine

Choice boneless sirloin 6.99 on sale at local market. Fresh haricot vert from Aldi.


----------



## winemaker81

These look good!




It's important to remember that while powdered sugar and cornstarch look very much alike, they taste very differently -- and -- raw turkey makes very poor truffles!

Mrs WM81 requested turkey meatballs in sauce last night, so I rolled them in cornstarch first, for texture, and to help thicken the sauce. Red wine, vegetable stock, Pampered Chef Rotisserie Chicken and Greek Blend seasonings worked out well.

Today I've got a brisket in the crockpot, making Brisket in Sunday Sauce. Essentially it's simmering the brisket in a red sauce all day.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Costco meat prices are pretty steep these days..........
> 
> View attachment 85137
> View attachment 85138



I'll take Prime tomahawk ribeyes for $16.99/lb all day long.


----------



## ibglowin

Yea my thoughts exactly.  



Boatboy24 said:


> I'll take Prime tomahawk ribeyes for $16.99/lb all day long.


----------



## Mcjeff

Enough winter, time for some summer flavors. Tuscan Skillet - cheese tortellini with tomatoes, spinach and garlic. Paired with a FWK Pinot.


----------



## BigDaveK

ibglowin said:


> Costco meat prices are pretty steep these days..........


YIKES!
Kroger here has pork shoulder for $1.29/lb now. This will be sausage making week!


----------



## geek




----------



## cmason1957

Sorry, I didn't get a picture (I know pictur or it didn't happen), but super tonight was Cajun Salmon with Strawberry Pico. Last minute decision to make it. I got an email from one of the local grocery stores with the recipe. I thought it could have used three jalapeños in it, instead of just the two, but my wife isn't a fan of hot food.


----------



## ceeaton

Hmmm, Craig reminded me I need to take a picture or it didn't happen. Made 8 doughs (1/2 00 Caputo flour, other HG KA Lancelot flour) with a resulting 6 pizzas and one loaf of bread. Two pizzas for the neighbor on the left, 2 for my boss (he gives me good feedback), and two for us. Ran the oven at 525 and had the stone up to 545 before putting on a pizza (dropped 70* when checking after removing the finished pizza).

Love the 00 flour, the dough is very soft and very easy to work with. If hydrated to 70%, rarely rips even when made ultra thin. Can't wait to try at a higher temp on the Kettle Pizza at some point as the 00 supposedly can handle a higher heat than the high gluten flour (they suggest a stone temp of 725-750).

Also made some banana bread and some more bagels (daughter ate all but one of the 8 bagels I made yesterday), no wonder she's almost taller than I am...


----------



## bstnh1

Split chicken breast - a helleva deal at 89 cents / lb. Filled he freezer! Olive oil, oregano, rosemary, thyme, lemon juice, lemon zest, garlic.




Add green beans, a baked potato, gravy and a camera shy salad!


----------



## sour_grapes

I am showing some of the progression of these pork rib chops, just because they looked so appealing to me.

Pork rib chops, browned, then braised in white wine, heavy cream, and ho-made tomato sauce, with porcini and button mushrooms. Roast artichoke; green beans with bleu cheese and pumpkin seeds; roasted eggplant with savory herbs, EVOO, and garlic; lacinato kale and onions, sauteed, then braised.


----------



## ceeaton

Cleaning out the freezer. A little bag of frozen shrimp, some scallops, some clams. Followed a Tyler Florence Food Network recipe, loosely as usual.









Shrimp Scampi with Linguini


Get Shrimp Scampi with Linguini Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com









Came out pretty well, easy and quick to make. Plenty left over for lunch, or maybe breakfast tomorrow at work...


----------



## ceeaton

Having to use a bit of vacation, we are starting to reduce our hours since printers are having issues getting paper. Losing a lot of customers because of it, but not sure where they are going, no one has much paper. Fortunately the allocations are based on past usage and our company had pretty stout usage in 2019. (Union confirms UPM strike extension)

So what am I to do, go shopping for the weekend. Hit Wegmans and found a bargain, lowest price I've seen for a while...







Also found some interesting flour to try. This is Caputo's higher gluten version, going to try out a longer dough ferment for a Sunday cook.




Found an interesting site. Won't use his dough making method but will consider some of his long ferment concepts. Also bought a dough fermentation box (18" x 26") at the restaurant store. Sort of like a hardware store, can get lost for hours in there.









The Pizza Heaven - For Pizza Lovers


The Pizza Heaven is the ultimate guide to pizza. Learn to make the traditional Neapolitan pizza, or a simple Friday night pizza.




thepizzaheaven.com


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Having to use a bit of vacation, we are starting to reduce our hours since printers are having issues getting paper. Losing a lot of customers because of it, but not sure where they are going, no one has much paper. Fortunately the allocations are based on past usage and our company had pretty stout usage in 2019. (Union confirms UPM strike extension)
> 
> So what am I to do, go shopping for the weekend. Hit Wegmans and found a bargain, lowest price I've seen for a while...
> 
> View attachment 85288
> 
> 
> View attachment 85286
> 
> 
> Also found some interesting flour to try. This is Caputo's higher gluten version, going to try out a longer dough ferment for a Sunday cook.
> 
> View attachment 85287
> 
> 
> Found an interesting site. Won't use his dough making method but will consider some of his long ferment concepts. Also bought a dough fermentation box (18" x 26") at the restaurant store. Sort of like a hardware store, can get lost for hours in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pizza Heaven - For Pizza Lovers
> 
> 
> The Pizza Heaven is the ultimate guide to pizza. Learn to make the traditional Neapolitan pizza, or a simple Friday night pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thepizzaheaven.com



While I haven't made pizza dough in a while, that was the flour I was using from Wegman's - good results.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> While I haven't made pizza dough in a while, that was the flour I was using from Wegman's - good results.


It seems it is well suited for the lower temps (500-550*F) of the home oven verses their Pizzaria flour that is made more for a KettlePizza type rig (700*+). I can get a 50 lb sack of the Caputo Pizzaria flour at the RS store for $36. 

I'm really interested in doing an experiment this weekend with it. Have been using the Anna Napoletana 00 lately with great success (better in blind taste tests than the KA Lancelot 14%+ protein flour). Very easy to work with and works well with the poolish method.

Plus the inside of the crust is soft while the outside is "clunchy".


----------



## Boatboy24

Can't remember the last time I made this. And it was glorious.


----------



## ibglowin

Well it is Lent so I thought I would atone for some reason.




Chilean Seabass with diablo verde sauce over basmati rice. Baked asparagus with shaved garlic, lemon and parmesan.


----------



## Merrywine

I made the dough with 00 flour from King Author, it’s easy to shape and stretch, totally worth the ridiculous price.


----------



## Boatboy24

Teriyaki chicken, grilled baby bok choy, steamed broccoli, jasmine rice, and some dumplings for good measure.


----------



## ibglowin

Beautiful weather today!



I decided to try one of those "Mississippi Pot Roast" from the interwebs.

Found a couple nice Cross Rib Roast in the WooHoo bin so here we go. Everybody in the pool!


----------



## ceeaton

Yesterday was pretty nice, in the 50's and dry, so fired up the kettle grill and made me some pulled pork.







Today a bit warmer (car had 75* when I took my son to work around 1 pm). Would love to fire up the kettlepizza rig, but it looks like there are some showers sliding up the Appalachians. Don't want to crack my pizza stone, so an indoor cook today. Four doughs of each flour type, should be an interesting head to head cook. Have two (maybe three) other families that will get one pizza of each flour type in a blind taste test. Doughs need a couple of hours to warm up and puff up a bit.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Beautiful weather today!
> View attachment 85359



Beautiful weather?


----------



## tullamore

ceeaton said:


> Having to use a bit of vacation, we are starting to reduce our hours since printers are having issues getting paper. Losing a lot of customers because of it, but not sure where they are going, no one has much paper. Fortunately the allocations are based on past usage and our company had pretty stout usage in 2019. (Union confirms UPM strike extension)
> 
> So what am I to do, go shopping for the weekend. Hit Wegmans and found a bargain, lowest price I've seen for a while...
> 
> View attachment 85288
> 
> 
> View attachment 85286
> 
> 
> Also found some interesting flour to try. This is Caputo's higher gluten version, going to try out a longer dough ferment for a Sunday cook.
> 
> View attachment 85287
> 
> 
> Found an interesting site. Won't use his dough making method but will consider some of his long ferment concepts. Also bought a dough fermentation box (18" x 26") at the restaurant store. Sort of like a hardware store, can get lost for hours in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pizza Heaven - For Pizza Lovers
> 
> 
> The Pizza Heaven is the ultimate guide to pizza. Learn to make the traditional Neapolitan pizza, or a simple Friday night pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thepizzaheaven.com


hey ceeaton i own a design and printing company here in Ontario Canada - us too are having a hell of a time getting paper - never seen our industry in such shambles - pricing of paper up 35-40%-what a joke - waiting for a a gloss stock months(july-September -many people working from home is not helping us


----------



## tullamore

ceeaton said:


> Yesterday was pretty nice, in the 50's and dry, so fired up the kettle grill and made me some pulled pork.
> 
> View attachment 85363
> 
> 
> View attachment 85364
> 
> 
> Today a bit warmer (car had 75* when I took my son to work around 1 pm). Would love to fire up the kettlepizza rig, but it looks like there are some showers sliding up the Appalachians. Don't want to crack my pizza stone, so an indoor cook today. Four doughs of each flour type, should be an interesting head to head cook. Have two (maybe three) other families that will get one pizza of each flour type in a blind taste test. Doughs need a couple of hours to warm up and puff up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 85366


very nice - i'm smoking a ham on my green egg


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Beautiful weather?



Yep, low 70's and partly cloudy here for a good part of the day. We had a baseball practice this afternoon and it was glorious!


----------



## bstnh1

Clone of Marie Callender's Chicken Pot Pie. Excellent! Glad I made 2!


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> Clone of Marie Callender's Chicken Pot Pie. Excellent! Glad I made 2!
> 
> View attachment 85383
> 
> 
> View attachment 85384



I love chicken pot pie - and Marie's is pretty dang good for frozen. Got a recipe?


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> I love chicken pot pie - and Marie's is pretty dang good for frozen. Got a recipe?



Copycat Marie Callender's Chicken Pot Pie Recipe | CDKitchen.com

I used half and half in lieu of heavy cream and it was still fantastic. I also used store bought refrigerated pie crust.


----------



## ibglowin

Well the Mississippi Pot Roast was as advertised. AMAZING!


----------



## tullamore

Boatboy24 said:


> Yep, low 70's and partly cloudy here for a good part of the day. We had a baseball practice this afternoon and it was glorious!


glad u a baseball practice - looks like MLB won't be any time soon!- LOL!


----------



## bstnh1

Too windy to fire up the grill today, so Salmon had to go in the oven. Parchment paper wasn't the best choice under the broiler!


----------



## Boatboy24

Enchiladas con pollo y queso (y una ensalada).


----------



## Kraffty

Boatboy24 said:


> Enchiladas con pollo y queso (y una ensalada).
> 
> View attachment 85540


Looking for something to do with left over chicken tonight...BINGO! Looks great, thanks


----------



## winemaker81

We purchased boneless thighs from Aldi's -- these are big. Cleaned out the excess fat and connective tissue, then pounded the thick spots thin. Stuffed with smoked Gouda, seasoned salt, and Herbes de Provence. Rolled in egg wash then bread crumbs, then sprayed with olive oil, and baked for 45 minutes. Mrs. WM81 was highly pleased. Served with the chicken are shrimp & crab ravioli (Aldi's, were ok, nothing we'd rush to buy again), and spinach with Balsamic vinegar.




Made enough chicken for 2 meals, so we're having it again tonight. Gotta think up a side to go with it ...


----------



## Neb Farmer

Last night was back to basics. Blackeyed peas with chunks of hickory smoked bacon cooked in. Sometimes simple is best!


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> We purchased boneless thighs from Aldi's -- these are big. Cleaned out the excess fat and connective tissue, then pounded the thick spots thin. Stuffed with smoked Gouda, seasoned salt, and Herbes de Provence. Rolled in egg wash then bread crumbs, then sprayed with olive oil, and baked for 45 minutes. Mrs. WM81 was highly pleased. Served with the chicken are shrimp & crab ravioli (Aldi's, were ok, nothing we'd rush to buy again), and spinach with Balsamic vinegar.
> 
> View attachment 85565
> 
> 
> Made enough chicken for 2 meals, so we're having it again tonight. Gotta think up a side to go with it ...


Thighs and drumsticks in my area look more like they come from turkeys than chickens. They're huge no matter where you buy them. I suspect they're coming from big, old, non-producing egg layers.


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> Thighs and drumsticks in my area look more like they come from turkeys than chickens. They're huge no matter where you buy them. I suspect they're coming from big, old, non-producing egg layers.


Legs & thighs we get most places are relatively tiny, definitely fryers. As a kid, the best roasts and soups were when my dad starting knocking off the old laying hens. It's impossible (for me anyway) to get birds like that.

I love stuffing thighs with cheese -- the original recipe (Wine Spectator, ~1990) called for Brie, but I've found that any cheese works well. My wife loves smoked Gouda, we had some in the fridge, and it worked out great!


----------



## winemaker81

winemaker81 said:


> Made enough chicken for 2 meals, so we're having it again tonight. Gotta think up a side to go with it ...


Tonight's dinner was leftover chicken (really good the next day), baked potato, and leftover squash.


----------



## Dwerth

We had homemade teriyaki chicken, rice, and vegetables.


----------



## sour_grapes

Seared and roasted chicken tonight. Garlic, rosemary, thyme. Supplemented with purple artichokes; parboiled/sauteed turnip greens with onions and garlic; parboiled/roasted cauliflower with _Parmigiano-Reggiano, _some herbes de Provence, and lots of butter; and a spinach salad with pecans and blueberries.


----------



## Dwerth

sour_grapes said:


> Seared and roasted chicken tonight. Garlic, rosemary, thyme. Supplemented with purple artichokes; parboiled/sauteed turnip greens with onions and garlic; parboiled/roasted cauliflower with _Parmigiano-Reggiano, _some herbes de Provence, and lots of butter; and a spinach salad with pecans and blueberries.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85577



Ok, where is the drool emote...


----------



## sour_grapes

Dwerth said:


> Ok, where is the drool emote...



Well, around here, we usually use this one:


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## winemaker81

Pork tenderloin strips marinated in P F Chang Teriyaki marinade, red wine, and cornstarch, then pan fried. Served with stir fry broccoli and couscous.


----------



## Dwerth

I forgot to take a photo (busy work day), but we had honey chipotle salmon, roasted mixed veggies, and corn.


----------



## sour_grapes

Broccoli that was parboiled, then sauteed with garlic, lots of EVOO, and some red pepper; sauteed spinach with garlic, EVOO, and lemon juice; a salad with bacon and cheese and a ho-made vinaigrette; lamburgers topped with blue goat cheese, and served with sauteed king trumpet mushrooms with butter, thyme, and soy sauce.


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Broccoli that was parboiled, then sauteed with garlic, lots of EVOO, and some red pepper; sauteed spinach with garlic, EVOO, and lemon juice; a salad with bacon and cheese and a ho-made vinaigrette; lamburgers topped with blue goat cheese, and served with sauteed king trumpet mushrooms with butter, thyme, and soy sauce.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Paul, is a "lamburger" what I think it is? If so, what is in it other than meat?


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Paul, is a "lamburger" what I think it is? If so, what is in it other than meat?



Yeah, that is what I call a 'burger made with ground lamb.  

In this particular case, these were made in-house at a little coop grocery store that I frequent. They included some feta cheese chunks, some spinach, and some Mediterranean seasonings. But I also often make them myself with 100% lamb meat, then just season the outside like you would a beef 'burger.


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, that is what I call a 'burger made with ground lamb.
> 
> In this particular case, these were made in-house at a little coop grocery store that I frequent. They included some feta cheese chunks, some spinach, and some Mediterranean seasonings. But I also often make them myself with 100% lamb meat, then just season the outside like you would a beef 'burger.



Sounds great! I guess instead of mustard one could spread mint jelly on the bun!


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> Sounds great! I guess instead of mustard one could spread mint jelly on the bun!



Or Tzatziki.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

When it's just the Mrs and I (which is most of the time), and I open a package of pork tenderloin, I make 2 different meals. Leftovers are perfectly fine, but it's nice to have fresh. In this case, I cleaned both tenderloins, butterflied them, and pounded thin. Thursday's dinner was pan fried, marinated strips. For tonight I sprinkled the inside with Pampered Chef Dijon Mustard blend, rolled it up, wrapped in plastic, and refrigerated until last night.

Preparation was simple -- unrolled it, layered in smoked Gouda, rolled back up, and sprinkled with Parmesan. Sprayed with olive oil, sprinkled with seasoned salt, and coated lightly with bread crumbs to keep it from drying out. Baked at 375 F for 45 minutes. Served with steam carrots and leftover couscous (which included lots of sliced almonds, as we have a big bag I'm trying to use up!).

Yesterday was a long workday for me, so I relaxed with a glass of 2021 FWK Tavola Barbera, which was made for quicker drinking. It's very nice at this point, and I will wish I had made 2 kits!


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night...... Ho-made Pizza night! Detroit style X two! One sausage and green olive, one pepperoni, sausage, shiitake shrooms, kalamata olives and of course green chile! Had some BFF's over and played dominos until Saturday morning.......


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Friday night...... Ho-made Pizza night! Detroit style X two! One sausage and green olive, one pepperoni, sausage, shiitake shrooms, kalamata olives and of course green chile! Had some BFF's over and played dominos until Saturday morning.......



I'm too old for that, especially on a weekend the clocks move ahead an hour, lol!

Braved the elements this morning (followed a snow plow, they lied, it was laying on the roads) and hit the restaurant supply store for a couple of 12 1/2" x 12 1/2" pans to make some Sicilian style pizza (American Metalcraft HCSQ1210 12 1/2" x 12 1/2" x 1" Hard Coat Aluminum Square Pizza Pan). Just seasoned the pans (and burnt my thumb, heat resistant glove had a thin spot in it...I think I'll live) and making a bread flour based dough using a quick poolish. Have a backup dough in case the one I just made isn't quite ready yet (the poolish was quite active though). Currently researching sauce options, do I make true Sicilian or the NY version? Could make a thinner crust and a grandma style. Decisions, decisions...

Pictures later if I don't somehow get stuck in the oven, or wipeout in the driveway again, lol.

Edit: Mike, what's the difference between a sicilian and a detroit style, or is it the same type made in a different region?


----------



## ibglowin

*"Detroit-style pizza sets itself apart from Sicilian pizza with its cheese-covered crust, which is typically so crispy that the cheese is slightly burnt, and its long, vertical streaks of sauce on top of the cheese. The result of this unique pizza style is a gooey, doughy center with a crunchy outer crust and caramelized cheese hugging its edges."*



ceeaton said:


> Edit: Mike, what's the difference between a sicilian and a detroit style, or is it the same type made in a different region?


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> *"Detroit-style pizza sets itself apart from Sicilian pizza with its cheese-covered crust, which is typically so crispy that the cheese is slightly burnt, and its long, vertical streaks of sauce on top of the cheese. The result of this unique pizza style is a gooey, doughy center with a crunchy outer crust and caramelized cheese hugging its edges."*


Thank you for that. I'm still researching, and getting hungrier by the minute.


----------



## ibglowin

Sicilian = Square Pie

Detroit = Rectangular Pie

If that makes any sense!



ceeaton said:


> Thank you for that. I'm still researching, and getting hungrier by the minute.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Sicilian = Square Pie
> 
> Detroit = Rectangular Pie
> 
> If that makes any sense!


So I got the right pan, it's square!

A squirrel finds a buried nut every now and then...


----------



## ibglowin

Also the sauce is always added to the pie after it comes out of the oven (Detroit style). Not cooked with the pie at all. Supposed to make the crust more true bread like and no chance for a soggy pie crust in any way.



ceeaton said:


> So I got the right pan, it's square!
> 
> A squirrel finds a buried nut every now and then...


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Also the sauce is always added to the pie after it comes out of the oven (Detroit style). Not cooked with the pie at all. Supposed to make the crust more true bread like and no chance for a soggy pie crust in any way.


I've seen that most of the NY style pies use a small amount of sauce on a precooked crust, then cheese and more sauce added on top for the last 5 minutes or so.

Then some precook the crust, cool, add all the sauce, then cheese for the last couple of minutes. 

Sounds like the wild west, do what you want to do, lol.


----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> Sicilian = Square Pie
> 
> Detroit = Rectangular Pie
> 
> If that makes any sense!


Not to nitpick, Mike, but a square is a rectangle, just a special case where the sides are of equal length. So, I suppose one could say all Sicilian pies are Detroit pies, but not all Detroit pies are Sicilian pies. I won't even get into round or oval shaped pies. 

When my mom made pizza at home, long, long ago, the pie was free form, looking like a huge amoeba. This was like it was made in Campania, where pizza originated and consisted of the bread, canned tomatoes, chunks of garlic, oregano and anchovies (and occasionally black olives). The only cheese on the pizza was Parmesan, no mozzarella. It was great and even better the next day when we would warm it in a frying pan with a little olive oil, just enough to soften the bread. Great memories.


----------



## sour_grapes

Roasted asparagus with Parmigiano-Reggiano and Balsamic vinegar; roasted purple artichokes; roasted fennel slices; sauteed/braised lacinato kale with onions and red pepper; and seared Coho salmon with thyme compound butter.


----------



## cmason1957

Go for St. Louis style: The ultra thin crust of St. Louis-style pie is made with unleavened, yeast-free dough, giving it a texture that is more akin to a cracker than traditional pizza crust. The crispy crust is capable of supporting a whole lot of toppings, and that’s a good thing since they like to pile the toppings high in The Gateway City. Then topped with provel cheese. A processed blend that is said to be a mix of cheddar, provolone, and Swiss cheeses, yet tastes unlike any one cheese in that trio. Designed to melt better than any one of the three component cheeses.


----------



## winemaker81

Rocky said:


> When my mom made pizza at home, long, long ago, the pie was free form, looking like a huge amoeba. This was like it was made in Campania, where pizza originated and consisted of the bread, canned tomatoes, chunks of garlic, oregano and anchovies (and occasionally black olives). The only cheese on the pizza was Parmesan, no mozzarella. It was great and even better the next day when we would warm it in a frying pan with a little olive oil, just enough to soften the bread. Great memories.


One of my mentors was of Italian extraction, and his wife made pizza like this. They canned their own tomatoes, and she made a HUGE pie. She'd pour a quart of pureed tomato on the crust, and each jar contained a whole basil plant that would spread out. Salt, pepper, a bit of oregano, and shaved Parmesan. Excellent food, washed down with heavy duty red wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

Green bean casserole with blue goat cheese and cream; roasted purple artichokes; sauteed spinach with lots of EVOO and vitamin G; roasted eggplant "breaded" with almond flour and parm; loin pork chops, seared, then braised with mushrooms and sherry (and thyme, soy sauce, and garlic).


----------



## Jim Welch

Oxtail Stew in the crockpot


----------



## Merrywine

Mixed veggies, mash and veal chop.


----------



## ceeaton

Deciding to not do pizza this weekend, I think it's been about 5 weeks in a row. So opened the avenue for some pasta. Simple ragu with some ground chuck. Haven't had traditional sgetti's for a while. Easy to make, good to eat. Nice red wine as an accompaniment. Served with garlic bread and a salad (salad not pictured, didn't sample the laptop).


----------



## sour_grapes

I had corned beef, obviously!


----------



## geek

Nothing for dinner except for a protein bar


----------



## ceeaton

Some ground chicken taco meat made into nachos. Had a batch of cooked salsa I made the other night that went unnoticed by the kids, so dressed the nachos with some of that, some cheese and some taco sauce. Nice and spicy! 

Thanks to NM Mike for the authentic NM chile powder, the gift that keeps on giving! I'm getting into the hotter powder, the family made me use up all the mild stuff first, oh darn (more food for me now)! My forehead has a sunburned looking tinge with some sweat, perfect amount applied.


----------



## bstnh1

Chicken stir fry over medium grain rice ringed with broccoli.


----------



## bstnh1

Pickled garlic and Kimchi lunch. Keeps the vampires at bay! Most people too!


----------



## ceeaton

Jumped on the scale at the doctors office last week when taking my son for a covid test (he had the flu, no covid). I think it must not be calibrated since it read about 15 lbs higher than I thought my current weight was fully dressed. So I tried the experiment at home and came up with the same result. Trying to remember what I was eating when I was stuck at home only working 20 hours a week in the beginning of the pandemic when I lost a good deal of weight. The following was my go to lunch, a salad (hydroponically grown romaine lettuce) with some grilled tuna. Yum!


----------



## geek

Last night


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Jumped on the scale at the doctors office last week when taking my son for a covid test (he had the flu, no covid). I think it must not be calibrated since it read about 15 lbs higher than I thought my current weight was fully dressed. So I tried the experiment at home and came up with the same result. Trying to remember what I was eating when I was stuck at home only working 20 hours a week in the beginning of the pandemic when I lost a good deal of weight. The following was my go to lunch, a salad (hydroponically grown romaine lettuce) with some grilled tuna. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 85901


"Grilled" tuna? Looks like it's still wiggling!


----------



## geek

Passing by @Boatboy24 neck of the woods in Virginia, these Wawa gas stations have a good panini.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Passing by @Boatboy24 neck of the woods in Virginia, these Wawa gas stations have a good panini.
> 
> View attachment 85907



Dang! I'll be passing by a Wawa in a bit - might have to grab dinner!


----------



## ceeaton

Easy button. Little 2.5 lb whiskey/pepper pork hunk. Sold by AdapTableMeals. Need to high tail it out of here for a meeting at 6 pm, so this was the easiest way to get dinner done. Crock pot for 4 hours on high, cooled for an hour. Surprisingly tender, plenty of fat so not dry at all.







Very easy...


----------



## winemaker81

I put most of the topping on the sauce, and cheese on top. The one on the left has mushrooms, hamburg, with a bit of pepperoni and hard salami. The one on the right has mushrooms, pepperoni, hard salami, hot sausage, and (obviously) green olives.

Mrs WM81 was VERY pleased. She's taking leftovers to work for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Taco Ring.


----------



## tullamore

pIzza that was brought to me form northern ontario - 10 hours away from - if anyone who has been in sault ste. Marie ontario - they know - best pizza - hands down - I've tried them all - Detroit Chicago new york(a close second) Toronto, montreal(also a close second) -
toppings on top .not under the cheese - pre cooked homemade sauce(huge difference) - dough is fermented for a few days(like Neapolitan pizza- not cheap cheese -highend -


----------



## bstnh1

tullamore said:


> pIzza that was brought to me form northern ontario - 10 hours away from - if anyone who has been in sault ste. Marie ontario - they know - best pizza - hands down - I've tried them all - Detroit Chicago new york(a close second) Toronto, montreal(also a close second) -
> toppings on top .not under the cheese - pre cooked homemade sauce(huge difference) - dough is fermented for a few days(like Neapolitan pizza- not cheap cheese -highend -


No pictures, eh? You know what they say ..........


----------



## ceeaton

Little wet around here this evening, so a good afternoon/evening to cook inside. Had some pieces and parts of frozen seafood in the freezer that isn't getting any younger, so some pasta, prawns, and a couple of scallops with a bit of garlic and basil for fun. Used some bucatini pasta to slurp up all that good olive oil. Topped with some freshly grated Parmesan cheese. Also made a poolish for some bagels, that comes later. Yum!


----------



## ceeaton

Ummm, not for dinner but breakfast. My youngest daughter will be thrilled when she gets home, she'll eat 3 of them tonight. Found some organic KA bread flour in the store, $2 less than their regular bread flour. It's "timer" was set to be up this December, so maybe getting too old for the average person to buy. It will be gone in our house in less than a month, so no worries here.


----------



## bstnh1

Last night. Shrimp Scampi with asparagus that was running out of life and lots of garlic!


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Ummm, not for dinner but breakfast. My youngest daughter will be thrilled when she gets home, she'll eat 3 of them tonight. Found some organic KA bread flour in the store, $2 less than their regular bread flour. It's "timer" was set to be up this December, so maybe getting too old for the average person to buy. It will be gone in our house in less than a month, so no worries here.
> 
> View attachment 86003
> 
> 
> View attachment 86004



Some really nice looking bagels!


----------



## ceeaton

bstnh1 said:


> Some really nice looking bagels!


Just had one, pretty good. Not great timing as I'm about to go to bed...


----------



## geek

Looks like the airlines started to finally serve meals like the old days, hot food and it was delicious  

The cheesecake dessert  was to die for.


----------



## bstnh1

Burgers and beer night!


----------



## Rocky

geek said:


> Looks like the airlines started to finally serve meals like the old days, hot food and it was delicious
> 
> The cheesecake dessert  was to die for.
> 
> View attachment 86012


I am going to go out on a limb here, Varis and guess that you weren't flying Coach.


----------



## geek

Rocky said:


> I am going to go out on a limb here, Varis and guess that you weren't flying Coach.



Rocky, let’s say a bit more to the front of the aircraft


----------



## ceeaton

Rocky said:


> I am going to go out on a limb here, Varis and guess that you weren't flying Coach.


I think he flies down there enough, he probably owns the aircraft, lol.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> I think he flies down there enough, he probably owns the aircraft, lol.


Only if I were relative to Albert Pujols the baseball player


----------



## bstnh1

The last flight I was on, no drinks; no snacks. The excuse -slight turbulence, ya know. The only thing is the flight was nice and smooth.


----------



## ceeaton

Made up a dough for fun a couple of days ago. Part became a stomboli, the other an attempt at a Philly tomato pie. Smells good but I may have overdone the crust, might be too crunchy.

This is the one my older brothers FIL used to bring when he visited:








Corropolese Bakery – Norristown - NEPA Pizza Review


Philly Tomato Pie at its Finest Delivered to the Pizza Capital of the World!Philly Tomato Pie from Corropolese in Norristown, PA.Unique Philadelphia Pizzas Make a Journey up the Turnpike for Review"Tomato Pie" can take many forms like Trenton Tomato Pie, to NEPA's version (white pizza with...




www.nepapizzareview.com





Needs to sit a few days to get to its peak, won't last a day... 12 x 12 pie.










Yum!

Edit: Sauce is killer good (has some added red wine). Crust has a crunch, over did it, should be more bread like. Very edible, just not to style.


----------



## ibglowin

Lemony Shrimp & Risotto


----------



## Kraffty

everything about that shrimp looks perfect


----------



## sour_grapes

Salad with avocado; roasted Brussels sprouts (Parm, balsamic vinegar); peas with butter and tarragon; roasted mushroom caps with soy, EVOO, and truffle oil; pan-fried Pacific cod and shrimp in a browned-butter sauce with parsley, capers, lemon served on a bed of roasted spring asparagus.


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> everything about that shrimp looks perfect


Except that it's not on MY plate, lol!


----------



## ibglowin

Its a keeper for sure!









Lemony Shrimp and Risotto


Get Lemony Shrimp and Risotto Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com








Kraffty said:


> everything about that shrimp looks perfect


----------



## geek

Last night celebrating my daughter’s 21.
The paella was for 15 people but there was left overs.
Everything came out perfect and yummy


----------



## ceeaton

Tomato pie try #2. Much softer crust. Hoping I can give it to my brother, had a nice meet up with him today. Either way will get better with some aging at room temps.


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night. Experimenting with doughs that are fermented for different periods of time verses adding sourdough discard (which adds a really good flavor). Two for someone at work, two for the next door neighbor, two for us. Made each a Neapolitan and a thinner crust (larger) pizza. Use two stones and rotate the pizza half way through the cook to add some heat to the bottom of the crust. Amazing how much the temp drops when you put a cold pizza on it. Last image is a side view of the crust on a Neapolitan, nice gas pockets, lite and airy. Yum!


----------



## geek

In DR they call this chicken with “wasacaka”, plus yuca with onions.




delish!!


----------



## vinny

I saw this thread and that was likely the about the time I became a site donor. This is a language I can speak.

I am currently degoogling myself. I'm changing platforms for more online privacy. As I work through it I am getting things sorted, but I have to change the way I do a lot of things. Today I got images uploaded from my phone though, so I can share my heart out

Last night was a little indulgent. Bison Strip loin, shrimp, Bearnaise, grilled asparagus, fried su choy with crispy garlic and oyster sauce, carrots, and baked potato. 

I'm thinking tonight might be something light.


.


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> Salad with avocado; roasted Brussels sprouts (Parm, balsamic vinegar); peas with butter and tarragon; roasted mushroom caps with soy, EVOO, and truffle oil; pan-fried Pacific cod and shrimp in a browned-butter sauce with parsley, capers, lemon served on a bed of roasted spring asparagus.



Nice presentation.


----------



## ceeaton

Currently 28 with a brisk wind. Normally by now we're averaging in the low 50s during the day, don't think it topped 32 around these parts. Decided that running the stove with the ceramic top might be a good thing to help the house heat pump out a bit. Simple comfort food, chicken meatloaf (sandwich), fries and a simple salad. Easy to make, easy to eat, yum!


----------



## bstnh1

Country fried steak, mashed taters, mushroom gravy, steamed asparagus, garden salad w/blue cheese dressing. Strawberry shortcake came later!


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> Country fried steak, mashed taters, mushroom gravy, steamed asparagus, garden salad w/blue cheese dressing. Strawberry shortcake came later!
> View attachment 86240



And they say life is hard. No sufferin here.


----------



## vinny

BBQ salmon served with a 2022 Alberta premium vodka.

I know, sometimes I'm just a savage

Su choy is my favorite dish right now. Home grown in the garden tower. Crispy garlic and oyster sauce thinned with light soy and sesame oil. I could eat it all day.


----------



## vinny

Dry Ginger Bison.


----------



## ceeaton

T-storms abound, so I decided to cook inside (pouring at the moment). With it 73 outside before the rain, the heat the oven added raised the house temps up to 70 (heat pump set for 65). Before I got home I guess a downburst pushed a bunch of my "stuff" in the driveway 50+ yards into the neighbors yard. My son said it reminded him of Wizard of Oz (I guess a chair in the yard reached a nice height).

Some ground chicken, some made quesadillas, others made enchiladas. Some gluten free ones for my son (he'll eat later) and some for me. Images of mine, nice spicy sauce (added a bit too much cumin for most, perfect for me). Yum!


----------



## geek

Full plates


----------



## JohnT

QUICK SAUCE!!!!

Want the best red sauce ever, but don't have a lot of time? 

I make this quick sauce in about 20 minutes and it tastes AMAZING! The trick is to use only certified San Marzano tomatoes.

Ingredients:




1 can of certified, imported whole peeled San Marzano tomatoes
¼ cup of water
3 tbsp olive oil
2 cloves of garlic (chopped fine)
½ tsp crushed red pepper flakes (optional)
2 tbsp dried basil (or 4 tbsp chopped fresh basil)
1 small can of tomato paste
2 tsp sugar

*Directions*
Heat a sauce pan on medium setting. Add olive oil, red pepper flakes, and garlic. Gently sautee for about a minute, then add the plum tomatoes. Be careful to not burn the garlic. Add water to the tomato can (to rinse), then add water to the sauce.

Using a potato masher, thoroughly mash the tomatoes into small chunks.





Add basil and sugar. Stir the sauce and simmer for 10 minutes. Add the tomato paste and stir to incorporate.

Tip: When adding tomato paste, I like to open both top and bottom of the can. Using a finger, I push against the lid of the can, then I remove the lids before stirring. This does a great job on getting all of the paste out of the can.




Simmer for 10 minutes (while you cook your pasta). You know when the sauce is done when you experience a heavenly aroma. 

I prefer to serve this over some high-quality fresh pasta (ravioli or tortellini), but this sauce tastes great over penne or rigatoni. I also like to add a dollop of ricotta cheese. The cool, creamy taste of the cheese works great with this powerful, savory sauce.


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> The trick is to use only certified San Marzano tomatoes.


Yup, they are a little more $$, but you can taste the difference! If you have some fresh basil growing in a window sill or grow tent, that kicks it up a notch as well, especially if you use the sauce as a pizza sauce...


----------



## Boatboy24

That's almost exactly how I make my sauce, except I use 1 small/med diced onion as well. San Marzano are completely worth the extra cost.

And FWIW, here's my pizza sauce. I make it as written, but add about 3/4 tsp of red wine vinegar or lemon juice. A little extra oregano doesn't hurt either. 









San Marzano Tomato Pizza Sauce Recipe | The Home Pizzeria


San Marzano tomatoes are an Italian heirloom variety of plum tomatoes. Compared to roma tomatoes San Marzano have fewer seeds, more meaty texture, and thinner shape; often with a point at the bottom. Flavor wise they are also sweeter and




www.thehomepizzeria.com


----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> That's almost exactly how I make my sauce, except I use 1 small/med diced onion as well. San Marzano are completely worth the extra cost.



Very similar to what I do, also, with the following exceptions:

1. I add a large carrot, finely chopped instead of sugar.
2. I add a large red Bell pepper, finely chopped.
3. I add red wine (amount dictated by the batch size).
4. I simmer for about an hour.

Be careful when purchasing "San Marzano" tomatoes. As John notes, look for "certified" on the can. There are many brands with "weasel words" like San Marzano "style" tomatoes. They have to be imported from Italy. Cento is my favorite brand.


----------



## ibglowin

New flavor for Spring!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> New flavor for Spring!


Try them yet? Believe it or not I've seen that brand, not sure what store (guessing Wegmans), not sure about the cool mint...sell me, lol.


----------



## tullamore

JohnT said:


> QUICK SAUCE!!!!
> 
> Want the best red sauce ever, but don't have a lot of time?
> 
> I make this quick sauce in about 20 minutes and it tastes AMAZING! The trick is to use only certified San Marzano tomatoes.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> View attachment 86415
> 
> 
> 1 can of certified, imported whole peeled San Marzano tomatoes
> ¼ cup of water
> 3 tbsp olive oil
> 2 cloves of garlic (chopped fine)
> ½ tsp crushed red pepper flakes (optional)
> 2 tbsp dried basil (or 4 tbsp chopped fresh basil)
> 1 small can of tomato paste
> 2 tsp sugar
> 
> *Directions*
> Heat a sauce pan on medium setting. Add olive oil, red pepper flakes, and garlic. Gently sautee for about a minute, then add the plum tomatoes. Be careful to not burn the garlic. Add water to the tomato can (to rinse), then add water to the sauce.
> 
> Using a potato masher, thoroughly mash the tomatoes into small chunks.
> 
> View attachment 86414
> View attachment 86413
> 
> 
> Add basil and sugar. Stir the sauce and simmer for 10 minutes. Add the tomato paste and stir to incorporate.
> 
> Tip: When adding tomato paste, I like to open both top and bottom of the can. Using a finger, I push against the lid of the can, then I remove the lids before stirring. This does a great job on getting all of the paste out of the can.
> 
> View attachment 86412
> 
> 
> Simmer for 10 minutes (while you cook your pasta). You know when the sauce is done when you experience a heavenly aroma.
> 
> I prefer to serve this over some high-quality fresh pasta (ravioli or tortellini), but this sauce tastes great over penne or rigatoni. I also like to add a dollop of ricotta cheese. The cool, creamy taste of the cheese works great with this powerful, savory sauce.
> View attachment 86416


only tomatoes to use for sauce - try a deep pan instead of a pot - different taste


----------



## tullamore

take out Friday - kids are gone - wife and i had Vietnamese - our favourite 
soup and shrimp salad rolls


----------



## ceeaton

@JohnT , you made me hungry. Whipped up a batch of sauce using his recipe he posted earlier in this thread (pretty much like mine), just added a dash of red wine and a dash of Cento Italian seasoning. Used it for a half vege/half ground chicken lasagna. Pizza substitute since it's gonna rain around here on Sunday and I'm itching to do an outdoor cook at higher heat (than the indoor oven) to test out the 00 flour properties when cooking on a hotter stone.




Yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

Take out Friday here as well. We tried a new Korean chicken place. Good stuff, but gone before I got pics.


----------



## geek

Sancocho.


----------



## geek




----------



## tullamore

geek said:


> View attachment 86431


dam! that's what i'm talking about - good stuff right there


----------



## ceeaton

After a normally scheduled men's early breakfast, headed to Hanover for a Lowe's stop then on to the Giant to look for some "deals". Found some catfish pretty cheap ($4 for two large fillets) so made me and my son some fried catfish. GF bread crumbs didn't stay stuck real well (forgot the egg in the buttermilk wash) but it still tasted good!


----------



## ceeaton

Really nice, seasonal day for a change. Low 50's, wind died down, nice blue skies, warm April sun, no complaints. I put a ~6 lb young chicken on the Weber bullet smoker. Figured about 2 hours, added the inkbird for internal temp, got the charcoal going, set and forget, right? Got involved in my taxes at the kitchen table (10 forms in all, have 2 kids that work and they don't seem to have "time" to do their taxes). Looked up at the clock and it should have been dinner time, or at least time to take it off for a rest from the smoker. Internal temperature was only 124, yikes! Moved the chicken into the convection oven and set at 375. Got done and resting, doing some taters and we'll have a salad.

I don't think I've been cooking outdoors enough, lost my touch! Used some apple wood for flavor.


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin

JohnT said:


> QUICK SAUCE!!!!
> 
> Want the best red sauce ever, but don't have a lot of time?
> 
> I make this quick sauce in about 20 minutes and it tastes AMAZING! The trick is to use only certified San Marzano tomatoes.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> View attachment 86415
> 
> 
> 1 can of certified, imported whole peeled San Marzano tomatoes
> ¼ cup of water
> 3 tbsp olive oil
> 2 cloves of garlic (chopped fine)
> ½ tsp crushed red pepper flakes (optional)
> 2 tbsp dried basil (or 4 tbsp chopped fresh basil)
> 1 small can of tomato paste
> 2 tsp sugar
> 
> *Directions*
> Heat a sauce pan on medium setting. Add olive oil, red pepper flakes, and garlic. Gently sautee for about a minute, then add the plum tomatoes. Be careful to not burn the garlic. Add water to the tomato can (to rinse), then add water to the sauce.
> 
> Using a potato masher, thoroughly mash the tomatoes into small chunks.
> 
> View attachment 86414
> View attachment 86413
> 
> 
> Add basil and sugar. Stir the sauce and simmer for 10 minutes. Add the tomato paste and stir to incorporate.
> 
> Tip: When adding tomato paste, I like to open both top and bottom of the can. Using a finger, I push against the lid of the can, then I remove the lids before stirring. This does a great job on getting all of the paste out of the can.
> 
> View attachment 86412
> 
> 
> Simmer for 10 minutes (while you cook your pasta). You know when the sauce is done when you experience a heavenly aroma.
> 
> I prefer to serve this over some high-quality fresh pasta (ravioli or tortellini), but this sauce tastes great over penne or rigatoni. I also like to add a dollop of ricotta cheese. The cool, creamy taste of the cheese works great with this powerful, savory sauce.
> View attachment 86416


I have 15 San Marzano Tomato plants in the garden and I'm definitely going to give this recipe a try. Looks Awesome


----------



## ibglowin

Carne Asada Chili Cheese Fries!


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> Sancocho.
> View attachment 86430



I have no idea what this is... And that is why I am going to make it. I'll make yours if you want to share a recipe, otherwise I will search for a recipe with flavors I like. Looks good though, excited to try it.


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> I have no idea what this is... And that is why I am going to make it. I'll make yours if you want to share a recipe, otherwise I will search for a recipe with flavors I like. Looks good though, excited to try it.



I don’t know how to make it but this article has some info, the stew is delicious.









[Recipe + Video] Dominican Sancocho (7 Carnes, or Beef & Chicken Stew)


Let me show you how to make sancocho, without doubt, Dominicans' most cherished stew and one of our favorite dishes. It is usually made for special occasions, but you can enjoy it any day.




www.dominicancooking.com


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> Carne Asada Chili Cheese Fries!
> 
> 
> View attachment 86489



This!.... is how babies are made.


----------



## vinny




----------



## FlamingoEmporium

JohnT said:


> QUICK SAUCE!!!!
> 
> Want the best red sauce ever, but don't have a lot of time?
> 
> I make this quick sauce in about 20 minutes and it tastes AMAZING! The trick is to use only certified San Marzano tomatoes.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> View attachment 86415
> 
> 
> 1 can of certified, imported whole peeled San Marzano tomatoes
> ¼ cup of water
> 3 tbsp olive oil
> 2 cloves of garlic (chopped fine)
> ½ tsp crushed red pepper flakes (optional)
> 2 tbsp dried basil (or 4 tbsp chopped fresh basil)
> 1 small can of tomato paste
> 2 tsp sugar
> 
> *Directions*
> Heat a sauce pan on medium setting. Add olive oil, red pepper flakes, and garlic. Gently sautee for about a minute, then add the plum tomatoes. Be careful to not burn the garlic. Add water to the tomato can (to rinse), then add water to the sauce.
> 
> Using a potato masher, thoroughly mash the tomatoes into small chunks.
> 
> View attachment 86414
> View attachment 86413
> 
> 
> Add basil and sugar. Stir the sauce and simmer for 10 minutes. Add the tomato paste and stir to incorporate.
> 
> Tip: When adding tomato paste, I like to open both top and bottom of the can. Using a finger, I push against the lid of the can, then I remove the lids before stirring. This does a great job on getting all of the paste out of the can.
> 
> View attachment 86412
> 
> 
> Simmer for 10 minutes (while you cook your pasta). You know when the sauce is done when you experience a heavenly aroma.
> 
> I prefer to serve this over some high-quality fresh pasta (ravioli or tortellini), but this sauce tastes great over penne or rigatoni. I also like to add a dollop of ricotta cheese. The cool, creamy taste of the cheese works great with this powerful, savory sauce.
> View attachment 86416


Wow that’s extremely similar, almost exact to the recipe I use for sauce. I didn’t have san marzano growing in the garden, I might try to source some seed this fall. But with the tomato mill, it takes out all the skin and seeds. The juice from my tomatoes replaced the water you added. You are right it is extremely easy and delicious.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> I have 15 San Marzano Tomato plants in the garden and I'm definitely going to give this recipe a try. Looks Awesome


Did you buy plants or seed ?


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin

Seed. Tomatoes are one of the easiest plants to start from seed. I'm not paying $5 for one plant at Lowes/HD


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Did you buy plants or seed ?


Seed. Tomatoes are one of the easiest plants to start from seed. I'm not paying $5 for one plant at Lowes/HD


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> Seed. Tomatoes are one of the easiest plants to start from seed. I'm not paying $5 for one plant at Lowes/HD


Next question, where did you get the seeds. 

it’s amazing how Lowes expects people to buy one tomato plant for $5.
years ago up in the frozen wilderness of NY you could get a six pack of tomato plants for $1.50. I start pretty much everything from seed Here.
my tomatoes are done for the season here. Peanuts are in already for summer. Maybe some Okra.


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Next question, where did you get the seeds.
> 
> it’s amazing how Lowes expects people to buy one tomato plant for $5.
> years ago up in the frozen wilderness of NY you could get a six pack of tomato plants for $1.50. I start pretty much everything from seed Here.
> my tomatoes are done for the season here. Peanuts are in already for summer. Maybe some Okra.


I buy from a lot of different companies, just because I like to try a lot of the things you dont commonly see. Baker Creek Heirloom Seed Company is one of my favorites. 

My spring planting is still in progress. I have 6 trays of peppers to get out yet, 216 plants. All started indoors. I make a lot of fermented pepper sauces for the farmers market. They tolerate our summer heat.

I have a lot of peanuts growing too, problem is they are randomly planted all over the place. My Fox Squirrels are quite the peanut farmers.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Yup Baker Creek is my go to but no San marzano


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Yup Baker Creek is my go to but no San marzano


I got those from Ohio Heirloom

Link: San Marzano Heirloom Tomato Seeds

These are also a really amazing variety to try, the flavor is fantastic if you let them fully ripen on the vine. I dry these for sun dried, make tomato powder out of them for paste and they are the first to sell at the market.









Cherokee Purple Heirloom Tomato Seeds


Pre-1890 heirloom variety with a unique purple-rose color. The flavor has been described as both sweet and smokey, and definitely rivals the Brandywine as my favorite tomato.



ohioheirloomseeds.com


----------



## ceeaton

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Yup Baker Creek is my go to but no San marzano


These guys are very dependable and have great customer service if you run into problems... Can be a little pricey, but most of them are now.






San Marzano II - Heirloom & Organic Tomato Seed | Johnny's Selected Seeds


Exclusive! High-quality strain of this classic heirloom paste tomato. San Marzano is considered one of the best paste tomatoes of all time, with old-world look ...




www.johnnyseeds.com


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin

ceeaton said:


> These guys are very dependable and have great customer service if you run into problems... Can be a little pricey, but most of them are now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Marzano II - Heirloom & Organic Tomato Seed | Johnny's Selected Seeds
> 
> 
> Exclusive! High-quality strain of this classic heirloom paste tomato. San Marzano is considered one of the best paste tomatoes of all time, with old-world look ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.johnnyseeds.com


I like their marketing hype calling it a San Marzano II variety. There is only one San Marzano variety because it breeds true by open air polination and the USDA seed is what was used to develop the Roma tomato in 1955 (which is not an Italian tomato at all, it was hybridized in the US to be a green pick determinate plant). If it is an improved variety then it's a genetic cross and not a true San Marzano.


----------



## ceeaton

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> I like their marketing hype calling it a San Marzano II variety. There is only one San Marzano variety because it breeds true by open air polination and the USDA seed is what was used to develop the Roma tomato in 1955 (which is not an Italian tomato at all, it was hybridized in the US to be a green pick determinate plant). If it is an improved variety then it's a genetic cross and not a true San Marzano.


Well, I've grown it and it tastes and processes great.


----------



## geek

What’s for lunch.
This fried chicken is unique they say, flavorful


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> I don’t know how to make it but this article has some info, the stew is delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Recipe + Video] Dominican Sancocho (7 Carnes, or Beef & Chicken Stew)
> 
> 
> Let me show you how to make sancocho, without doubt, Dominicans' most cherished stew and one of our favorite dishes. It is usually made for special occasions, but you can enjoy it any day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dominicancooking.com



Holy smokes. That is way different from the recipe I found on a quick search to get an idea what it is.

Take a little meat, add meat, plus a touch of meat. Then add in some herbs, spices, a little seasoning, and then add in more meat, bone in meat, additional bone for extra flavor, and finish with ground meat. Add some vegetables for character, simmer and serve.

No wonder it's good. 

The recipe I found was involved. Lots of vegetable, but not so many different meats. I might have to try something in the middle, but now I'm even more interested. 









Puerto Rican Sancocho


This sancocho recipe is a Puerto Rican beef stew loaded with many delicious vegetables and makes for a warm and comforting meal for cold days.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## tullamore

smoked a boston butt(9 hours) -pulled pork hard and soft tacos, and sandwhiches
with mexican rice - washed it down with my 2011 Shiraz


----------



## geek

Cachapa


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes

Back in the saddle. Tonight we had a 1.75" thick pork rib chop, which I seared, then finished in a cream/stock sauce with mushrooms, garlic, and thyme. DW made a puree of broccoli and spinach (lemon zest, nutmeg, etc.); green beans with Cambazola; roasted fennel; roasted eggplant with EVOO and Italian herbs.


----------



## vinny

Rotisserie game hen, 'fancy rice' (cause it's lazy rice, and we're funny), broccoli salad, and grilled asparagus.


----------



## ibglowin

Red or Green?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Red or Green?
> 
> View attachment 86559



Mmmmm. Let's go halfsies?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Red or Green?
> 
> View attachment 86559



How about BOTH... lol


----------



## bstnh1

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> I like their marketing hype calling it a San Marzano II variety. There is only one San Marzano variety because it breeds true by open air polination and the USDA seed is what was used to develop the Roma tomato in 1955 (which is not an Italian tomato at all, it was hybridized in the US to be a green pick determinate plant). If it is an improved variety then it's a genetic cross and not a true San Marzano.


Here's an explanation of San Marzano vs San Marzano 2 and why .

San Marzano VS San Marzano 2 - Forno Bravo Forum: The Wood-Fired Oven Community


----------



## ibglowin

We commonly use the term "Christmas" for when you can't decide which you want on top in these parts!  



sour_grapes said:


> Mmmmm. Let's go halfsies?


----------



## Rocky

Had a busy morning making a batch of sauce (gravy to some of you). Also made a tray of stuffed peppers. I did not have carrots, so I used JohnT's sugar recipe. Also, I had two bags of Bell peppers, one open, one not, so I used the open bag for the sauce (yellow and orange Bell peppers). Went out of my comfort zone, but I think everything came out okay.

Sauce ingredients:


Need to process the tomatoes in a food processor:


Finished batch of sauce:


Peppers and stuffing:


Stuffed and ready for the oven:


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> Red or Green?
> 
> View attachment 86559



Faced with difficult situations such as this I will often resort to choosing both. 

The conversation in a new restaurant can off be 'how about you get what I want (red), and I'll get what I want (green), and we can share?'

It's even worked on occasion.


----------



## ceeaton

bstnh1 said:


> Here's an explanation of San Marzano vs San Marzano 2 and why .
> 
> San Marzano VS San Marzano 2 - Forno Bravo Forum: The Wood-Fired Oven Community


Thanks for posting that article, hadn't seen it...


----------



## tullamore

Rocky said:


> Had a busy morning making a batch of sauce (gravy to some of you). Also made a tray of stuffed peppers. I did not have carrots, so I used JohnT's sugar recipe. Also, I had two bags of Bell peppers, one open, one not, so I used the open bag for the sauce (yellow and orange Bell peppers). Went out of my comfort zone, but I think everything came out okay.
> 
> Sauce ingredients:
> View attachment 86560
> 
> Need to process the tomatoes in a food processor:
> View attachment 86561
> 
> Finished batch of sauce:
> View attachment 86562
> 
> Peppers and stuffing:
> View attachment 86563
> 
> Stuffed and ready for the oven:
> View attachment 86564


nicely done - huge fan of stuffed peppers - and a bottle of barbera to wash it down


----------



## tullamore

made pizza for my kids - thought i'd steal one -with a glass of dolcetto -my go to pizza wine


----------



## Merrywine

Chicken cheese quesadilla with blue tortilla chips.


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin

bstnh1 said:


> Here's an explanation of San Marzano vs San Marzano 2 and why .
> 
> San Marzano VS San Marzano 2 - Forno Bravo Forum: The Wood-Fired Oven Community


Great find!

So the San Marzano 2 is actually the SMEC 20 variety favored by the big canners and the heirloom San Marzano is the protected variety earning Agro Sarnese Nocerino region Protected Designation of Origin (PDO) status by the European Union.

That's pretty cool that they worked to save the original native variety.

Thanks for that effort Brian!


----------



## Boatboy24

Haven't been cooking much of late. Got the 'Vid a couple weeks ago, then have been swamped with work and a couple home and yard projects. Tonight was the completion of an unintentional experiment. A few days back, I threw a couple filets in the sous vide for me and the Mrs. A couple hours after that, she got a screaming headache and went to bed, so I took the filets out and put them in the fridge until tonight. They went back in the SV for about 90 minutes, then on the Performer over some Kingsford Pro for the finish. Not pictured was teriyaki chicken breast and salmon for the kiddos. My standard salad and a starch on the side. Steaks were crazy tender - no idea of they were just good steaks or a product of the double sous vide, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Rocky

Here are the results of our cooking today. We have 10 containers of sauce which will go into the freezer and 7 stuffed peppers. We will keep 2 stuffed peppers in the refrigerator and freeze the remaining 5. I freeze them in the pan shown in the picture and then individually wrap them in Saran wrap and place them in a freezer bag. When we want peppers, we just take them out of the bag the night before, let them thaw in the refrigerator and place in a 350 F degree oven until thoroughly warmed. The sauce is used for several Italian dishes, e.g., eggplant parmesan, sausage and peppers, chicken parmesan, etc.

@JohnT, we used sugar instead of carrots (did not have any in the house and did not want to make a special trip to the store) and we are very pleased with the results. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> The conversation in a new restaurant can off be 'how about you get what I want (red), and I'll get what I want (green), and we can share?'



This is pretty much how my wife orders!


----------



## sour_grapes

Adobo chicken thighs; artichokes; roasted eggplant; stir-fried baby bok choy (garlic, sriracha, soy); sauteed/braised Swiss Chard (onions, red pepper flakes).


----------



## vinny

Sancocho, like wine, is WAY more complicated than I thought. A traditional SEVEN meat stew. SEVEN! Originally inspired by Geek with a dish he had in the Dominican Republic. 

Puerto Rico, and apparently every home within both cultures have their own versions.

Like Wine, I thought that will be fun to make, sorry... Simple. I am enjoying both. It looks really good. 

So, day 2 of checking recipes and getting a rough idea and ingredients lined up, still thinking its a simple enough thing, just lots of ingredients, I started watching videos about 4 pm tonight to solidify the game plan and I was gonna throw it all together.. 

WELL! As I wish I could do with wine, I'm pulling 5 recipes into one. 

3 meats. A whole game hen cut into 6 pieces. Bison stew meat, which I think due to a miscommunication is my delicious chuck roasts, and short ribs (LONG short ribs). All thrown into a 12 hour marinade of onion, garlic, Anaheim pepper, thyme, oregano, cilantro, chili's, lemon and pink grapefruit juice.



There's a couple lbs of 1 inch cube stew meat hidden in there. 








I am going to start cooking it tomorrow afternoon and tonight we had a delicious feast of leftover spaghetti that I enjoyed enough I failed to get pictures to share the first time.




I figure I am either going to make something so good it is worth making a solid game plan that is repeatable, or I will never make it again because the results are not worth the effort. either way, no point in cutting corners. 

I actually manage to find yucas, plantains, and most other mandatory ingredients in a sleepy northern Alberta town. I forgot to put the corn on the cob in there. There's still 6 foot piles of snow all around the yard, but it's corn season!





Anyway. Geek posted the inspiration a few pages back and I will post the results tomorrow!



Wish me luck!


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> Adobo chicken thighs; artichokes; roasted eggplant; stir-fried baby bok choy (garlic, sriracha, soy); sauteed/braised Swiss Chard (onions, red pepper flakes).
> 
> View attachment 86582
> View attachment 86583
> View attachment 86584


----------



## vinny

It's going to be a tossup between who eats more asparagus (me), or Artichokes (you), in their day to day meals. 

I have made an effort to find and make whole artichokes. I watched Julie and Julia and wanted to make Julia Child's recipe. Do you grow them or are they just readily available?

For me it is a specialty item on 'Fancy' pizza, canned, and occasionally available whole and raw. Nothing I would be able to enjoy daily, although your variations intrigue me.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Adobo chicken thighs; artichokes; roasted eggplant; stir-fried baby bok choy (garlic, sriracha, soy); sauteed/braised Swiss Chard (onions, red pepper flakes).
> 
> View attachment 86582
> View attachment 86583
> View attachment 86584



Yum!


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> Sancocho, like wine, is WAY more complicated than I thought. A traditional SEVEN meat stew. SEVEN! Originally inspired by Geek with a dish he had in the Dominican Republic.
> 
> Puerto Rico, and apparently every home within both cultures have their own versions.
> 
> Like Wine, I thought that will be fun to make, sorry... Simple. I am enjoying both. It looks really good.
> 
> So, day 2 of checking recipes and getting a rough idea and ingredients lined up, still thinking its a simple enough thing, just lots of ingredients, I started watching videos about 4 pm tonight to solidify the game plan and I was gonna throw it all together..
> 
> WELL! As I wish I could do with wine, I'm pulling 5 recipes into one.
> 
> 3 meats. A whole game hen cut into 6 pieces. Bison stew meat, which I think due to a miscommunication is my delicious chuck roasts, and short ribs (LONG short ribs). All thrown into a 12 hour marinade of onion, garlic, Anaheim pepper, thyme, oregano, cilantro, chili's, lemon and pink grapefruit juice.
> View attachment 86585
> 
> 
> There's a couple lbs of 1 inch cube stew meat hidden in there.
> 
> View attachment 86586
> 
> 
> View attachment 86587
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to start cooking it tomorrow afternoon and tonight we had a delicious feast of leftover spaghetti that I enjoyed enough I failed to get pictures to share the first time.
> 
> View attachment 86588
> 
> 
> I figure I am either going to make something so good it is worth making a solid game plan that is repeatable, or I will never make it again because the results are not worth the effort. either way, no point in cutting corners.
> 
> I actually manage to find yucas, plantains, and most other mandatory ingredients in a sleepy northern Alberta town. I forgot to put the corn on the cob in there. There's still 6 foot piles of snow all around the yard, but it's corn season!
> 
> View attachment 86589
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. Geek posted the inspiration a few pages back and I will post the results tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!



Great work, cannot wait to see your results.......where are you BTW? lol

Not sure if you mentioned yuca, another ingredient. Some versions even add a "bollito de yuca" or "bollito de platano" which adds a nice texture as an ingredient to the stew, but don't complicate it and go along with what you have, I'm sure it will come out great..!!


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> Yup, they are a little more $$, but you can taste the difference! If you have some fresh basil growing in a window sill or grow tent, that kicks it up a notch as well, especially if you use the sauce as a pizza sauce...


The recipe only calls for 1 can so you are not paying that much more.


----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> It's going to be a tossup between who eats more asparagus (me), or Artichokes (you), in their day to day meals.
> 
> I have made an effort to find and make whole artichokes. I watched Julie and Julia and wanted to make Julia Child's recipe. Do you grow them or are they just readily available?
> 
> For me it is a specialty item on 'Fancy' pizza, canned, and occasionally available whole and raw. Nothing I would be able to enjoy daily, although your variations intrigue me.



No, I don't grow artichokes. We like them (obviously), and they are readily available at my local grocery store. I don't know Julia Childs's recipe; I realize they are usually boiled or steamed, but I usually cut them in half and roast them with lemon and EVOO. Or I speed this up by cutting in half, steaming them, and _then_ roasting them.

I also eat a lot of asparagus, at least in the spring and summer. I only buy asparagus from North America, so it is a treat for us come springtime!


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> I don't know Julia Childs's recipe



It was a long time ago. I cant remember if it was steamed or roasted, but it was accompanied by a homemade hollandaise to dip and you just ate the fleshy center of the petals.

Quite good, but yours look better.


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> where are you BTW?




I am in the country! I live an hour and a half north west of Edmonton. It's about 20 minutes in either direction to the closest towns. The population of one is about 1200, and the other is about 9000. That's why I am so impressed I managed to find yucas, plantains, and chayote. 

I watched a video of putting together a traditional recipe, but I could only pick out portions of the words. It's easy enough to translate add water as you are watching someone covering the meat in water. She made bollito de platano, which I thought interesting, plantain dumplings, but I couldn't tell exactly what she was using. Now I can look up a recipe for that too. I MIGHT, possibly add that in if everything is going smoothly. 

It's gonna be a feast.


----------



## vinny

A work in progress....


----------



## vinny




----------



## vinny




----------



## geek

vinny said:


> View attachment 86614



Holy cow, you’re a go-er and were serious about giving it a try to make Sancocho….love it!!!
I hope it came out great and that you love it.


----------



## Boatboy24

vinny said:


> View attachment 86614



And the verdict?


----------



## sour_grapes

Turnip greens with lots of Vitamin G and EVOO; roasted cauliflower with butter, cumin and sesame; roasted asparagus for @vinny with Parmigiano-Reggiano and balsamic vinegar; baked Pacific cod with lemon, thyme, and shallots; a simple side salad.


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> And the verdict?




I had a lot of fun with this. I was so excited to eat it I barely got pictures. It was delicious. Presentation is lacking, but there is also only so much you can do with a mountain of food you are ready to jump on and devour.

I have no idea how it is supposed to taste, but it changed a lot over the cooking time. Once it had plantains and squash in the broth the flavours totally changed. It really opened it up. 

There are so many variations I was scooping small amounts into a bowl and adding things to see how it tasted. I didn't add any smoked meat and liquid smoke really brought it all together. 

I served it with an adobo based hot sauce which added some heat and a little more smoke and it kicked it up that much further.

Totally worth it. Next time I think I would tone it back then it wouldn't be such a production to make it, and I only ate the one bowl pictured there was so much food stuffed in there. 

Thanks for the inspiration, Geek.


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> Holy cow, you’re a go-er and were serious about giving it a try to make Sancocho….love it!!!
> I hope it came out great and that you love it.




Loved every minute of it.


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> roasted asparagus for @vinny with Parmigiano-Reggiano and balsamic vinegar




Oh, for me? You shouldn't have.


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> I had a lot of fun with this. I was so excited to eat it I barely got pictures. It was delicious. Presentation is lacking, but there is also only so much you can do with a mountain of food you are ready to jump on and devour.
> 
> I have no idea how it is supposed to taste, but it changed a lot over the cooking time. Once it had plantains and squash in the broth the flavours totally changed. It really opened it up.
> 
> There are so many variations I was scooping small amounts into a bowl and adding things to see how it tasted. I didn't add any smoked meat and liquid smoke really brought it all together.
> 
> I served it with an adobo based hot sauce which added some heat and a little more smoke and it kicked it up that much further.
> 
> Totally worth it. Next time I think I would tone it back then it wouldn't be such a production to make it, and I only ate the one bowl pictured there was so much food stuffed in there.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, Geek.



Sancocho is my fav stew for sure, once you "dial in" on how to make it and master it, you're golden.
I applaud you for taking the "challenge".


----------



## jswordy

Well, it's not dinner yet! But I opened up the butcher shop tonight and got 14 1-inch thick boneless ribeyes out of this and 4 beef rib segments. Mmmm... Not bad for $6.99 a pound, I think. Might grab another one tomorrow. Steaks go fast when ya grill three every Sunday!







The store butcher's eyes just lit up when I started talking primals. They love that stuff.  Time for some wine...


----------



## tullamore

sour_grapes said:


> Turnip greens with lots of Vitamin G and EVOO; roasted cauliflower with butter, cumin and sesame; roasted asparagus for @vinny with Parmigiano-Reggiano and balsamic vinegar; baked Pacific cod with lemon, thyme, and shallots; a simple side salad.
> 
> View attachment 86620
> 
> View attachment 86621


u had me at turnip greens


----------



## tullamore

smoked baby back ribs - sweet potato and broccoli
my 2016 Tempranillo to wash my pallet 
dam! that's good stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Haricots verts with butter, chopped almonds, and Cambazola; roasted fennel; roasted Brussels sprouts with herbes de Provence and Parm; "lamb Bourgignon," meaning I cooked some lamb shoulder chops nearly as one would make bouef Bourgignon; and lettuce/spinach salad with shredded manchego and pepitas.


----------



## Jim Welch

Tonight I had Air Fryer Boneless Jerk Chicken Thighs and Sautéed Fresh Asparagus with Bacon


----------



## Jim Welch

Sunday night I had the Salmon BLT at Dogfish Head in Rehoboth Beach DE. They do this perfect every time, my go to meal when I go there!


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> But I opened up the butcher shop tonight and got 14 1-inch thick boneless ribeyes out of this and 4 beef rib segments.


Folks in the USA often don't realize how much of a cost savings it can be to buy a large portion and segment it themselves. It's not hard to learn ....


----------



## Jim Welch

jswordy said:


> Well, it's not dinner yet! But I opened up the butcher shop tonight and got 14 1-inch thick boneless ribeyes out of this and 4 beef rib segments. Mmmm... Not bad for $6.99 a pound, I think. Might grab another one tomorrow. Steaks go fast when ya grill three every Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 86655
> 
> 
> View attachment 86657
> 
> 
> The store butcher's eyes just lit up when I started talking primals. They love that stuff.  Time for some wine...


I like to buy the big cuts too, lucky for me there’s a Restaurant Depot (aka Jet) just a couple miles from me. Here’s a pic of two whole briskets, a boneless ribeye, and two whole flat iron steak cuts. Another of the ribeye steaks vacuum packed.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

winemaker81 said:


> Folks in the USA often don't realize how much of a cost savings it can be to buy a large portion and segment it themselves. It's not hard to learn ....


Yesterday !
Once my tooth feels better I’m eating rib steak !


----------



## BigDaveK

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> I got those from Ohio Heirloom
> 
> Link: San Marzano Heirloom Tomato Seeds
> 
> These are also a really amazing variety to try, the flavor is fantastic if you let them fully ripen on the vine. I dry these for sun dried, make tomato powder out of them for paste and they are the first to sell at the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherokee Purple Heirloom Tomato Seeds
> 
> 
> Pre-1890 heirloom variety with a unique purple-rose color. The flavor has been described as both sweet and smokey, and definitely rivals the Brandywine as my favorite tomato.
> 
> 
> 
> ohioheirloomseeds.com


I got my Stavros Greek pepperoncini and Aleppo pepper seeds from Ohio Heirloom couple years back. Couldn't find them anywhere else at the time. Only have to buy seeds once!


----------



## ibglowin

The local AAA baseball team the ABQ Isotopes (thank Homer Simpson) unveiled their new culinary dishes for 2022 yesterday. This one stood out for some reason. LOL

Introducing the *I-Chee-Wa-Wa Pulled Pork BBQ Sandwich*

Ingredients: 1 pound spicy pulled pork, 1/2 pound diced Hatch green chile, creamy jalapeño nacho cheese, topped with a crispy chile relleno all housed in a soft bun.

Side of Tum's optional.

Take me out to the ball game!













Triple play: Isotopes debut these culinary all-stars


Green chile plays a leading role in two of the three new ballpark dishes this coming season at Isotopes Park.




www.abqjournal.com


----------



## jswordy

Jim Welch said:


> I like to buy the big cuts too, lucky for me there’s a Restaurant Depot (aka Jet) just a couple miles from me. Here’s a pic of two whole briskets, a boneless ribeye, and two whole flat iron steak cuts. Another of the ribeye steaks vacuum packed. View attachment 86673
> View attachment 86674



We have a Gordon's and a Sysco here, too. (Both restaurant supply houses.) They could not beat $6.99 at Publix, though. I cut my flat irons out of shoulder roasts, last deal was $4.99/pound, also Publix. I scan the weekly ads every Wednesday. No doubt about it, a vacuum packer is the way to go.


----------



## Jim Welch

jswordy said:


> We have a Gordon's and a Sysco here, too. (Both restaurant supply houses.) They could not beat $6.99 at Publix, though. I cut my flat irons out of shoulder roasts, last deal was $4.99/pound, also Publix. I scan the weekly ads every Wednesday. No doubt about it, a vacuum packer is the way to go.


I've never been to a Gordon's or Sysco. Restaurant depot is not the cheapest (but I don't find their everyday prices exorbitant) and they don't put many things "on sale" like grocery stores do however they always have stuff for sale at prices below the non "on sale" price grocery stores in my area charge. And they always have excellent meats, fish, seafood, and cheeses, all great stuff for a keto diet as you know. The choice of goods is phenomenal, almost all their beef is CAB from their own ranches.
+1 to a vacuum packer, put that vacuum packed stuff in a deep freezer and it will be good for a very very long time.


----------



## jswordy

To each his own. Did you know I have a white Charolais calf I am gonna sell into the CAB program on Tuesday? Yessir, her skin is black and her nose is black, and she is half black Angus, so she qualifies. Great marketing they do. How meat from a calf will marble when finished in a yard is dependent on the nutritional plain of the cow in her last trimester of pregnancy way more than any other single factor including breed or genetics.

When I can cut up Prime Rib into boneless ribeye steaks and also get pre-separated beef ribs for $6.99 a pound, I'm gonna do it. That beats the 2-inch lip-on whole ribeyes at Gordon's by $2 a pound, and I eat a lot of steak. The last time Publix had this deal was December. It came just in time, I have two ribeyes left to go.

I used to be able to get whole ribeyes for $6.99 a pound at Kroger, but those days have been gone for 2 years now. I started buying them at $4.99. One time, I latched onto some I just knew were overflow from the restaurant trade, due to slack demand from Covid. Just totally limp. I bought four that time. Boy, were those steaks tender.

Anyway, all this yakking about it made me stop again and then cut up nine more steaks tonight. 23 should last me until mid to late June. Time for some wine. Cheers!


----------



## ceeaton

Rain yesterday, passing showers that are hard to time today. So two indoor cooks. Last night was turkey breast fajitas (I made into nachos), tonight was a batch of chicken meatballs with homade sauce on some bucatini. Yummy and easy!


----------



## tullamore

pasta carbonara - wings in the airfryer -first time using it
2016 sagrantino/sangiovese bend


----------



## tullamore

Jim Welch said:


> I like to buy the big cuts too, lucky for me there’s a Restaurant Depot (aka Jet) just a couple miles from me. Here’s a pic of two whole briskets, a boneless ribeye, and two whole flat iron steak cuts. Another of the ribeye steaks vacuum packed. View attachment 86673
> View attachment 86674


Dam i'd be smoking those briskets in no time - Texas style


----------



## ibglowin

Keeping in the Lenten tradition.......

Linguine and Clams!


----------



## geek

An interesting sushi that I’ve never seen or tried before. Instead of rice this one is made with yuca and the usual seafood ingredients.

it was actually darn good.


----------



## tullamore

ibglowin said:


> Keeping in the Lenten tradition.......
> 
> Linguine and Clams!
> 
> View attachment 86765


oh man - nicely done - one of my favourite dishes - top 5!! soooo good


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Keeping in the Lenten tradition.......
> 
> Linguine and Clams!


Now where did you get those clams, living in a land locked State in early spring? And where they up to your expectations/high standards?


----------



## Jim Welch

tullamore said:


> Dam i'd be smoking those briskets in no time - Texas style


Yes sir, did them on my UDS! But I like to let them sit in the cryovac in the fridge for at least a couple weeks but prefer 4 weeks. Then use a simple salt and black pepper rub with one not so secret extra addition.


----------



## tullamore

Jim Welch said:


> Yes sir, did them on my UDS! But I like to let them sit in the cryovac in the fridge for at least a couple weeks but prefer 4 weeks. Then use a simple salt and black pepper rub with one not so secret extra addition. View attachment 86768
> View attachment 86769


Nice- those work great - i have green eggs - i'm pondering the idea of ordering a smoker from Aron Franklin


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Smith's of course, the big "Market Place" store up in LA. Much deeper sea food selection than the small one here in WR. They are farm raised and seemed to be in good condition. All shut tightly. All opened up nicely for me at the 7-8 min mark. $7/lb. Not cheap but only needed 2lbs for dinner.



ceeaton said:


> Now where did you get those clams, living in a land locked State in early spring? And where they up to your expectations/high standards?


----------



## vinny

Jim Welch said:


> Yes sir, did them on my UDS! But I like to let them sit in the cryovac in the fridge for at least a couple weeks but prefer 4 weeks. Then use a simple salt and black pepper rub with one not so secret extra addition.



Sir, I tip my hat!

I'm pretty sure I have a cross rib and sirloin roast, ribeye, chuck, and sirloin steaks all wet aging in the fridge. It is the first time I have tried it. I am at the 3 week mark. I was planning to try one around the 4 week mark and stretch the rest out to 8 just to see what I get. 

Any thoughts, or advice?


----------



## Jim Welch

vinny said:


> Sir, I tip my hat!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have a cross rib and sirloin roast, ribeye, chuck, and sirloin steaks all wet aging in the fridge. It is the first time I have tried it. I am at the 3 week mark. I was planning to try one around the 4 week mark and stretch the rest out to 8 just to see what I get.
> 
> Any thoughts, or advice?


A month is the most I’ve ever gone, but the human nose is finely tuned to detect spoiled meat so trust your nose when you open them I’d say. Maybe after cooking the 4 week you do another at 5 then 6…and so on. I do mine in a spare fridge that is set low, around 35F, and rarely gets opened so there is very little temp fluctuation. 
Have you ever tried Koji, it mimics dry aging in 24 hours


----------



## sour_grapes

For @vinny , here is some artichoke porn! 

The purple ones were huge and very meaty. (8" chef knife, corkscrew, and coffee cup for scale.) The green ones are normal size, maybe a bit small, but nice and tight. I have not had the green ones yet.


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> For @vinny , here is some artichoke porn!
> 
> The purple ones were huge and very meaty. (8" chef knife, corkscrew, and coffee cup for scale.) The green ones are normal size, maybe a bit small, but nice and tight. I have not had the green ones yet.
> 
> View attachment 86795
> 
> View attachment 86796


For teasing me with those beautiful 'chokes, 
You're Despicable! - YouTube


----------



## winemaker81

Last night Mrs WM81 made baked Scallops scampi, long grain & wine rice, and a nice salad. The scallops are very garlicky.


----------



## tullamore

bbq top sirloin - mushroom pea risotto
grilled zucchini and chinese eggplant - my 2021 pinot gris from Niagara on the lake


----------



## sour_grapes

Bad picture, but a tasty meal. Thick pork rib chops braised in milk (a la Marcella Hazen) with mushrooms; sauteed yellow squash with garlic; roasted broccoli with parm and balsamic vinegar; hitting all cylinders for @vinny as we enjoyed both roasted artichokes (the meaty purple ones) AND asparagus (sauteed with mushrooms, shallots, and sherry.


----------



## winemaker81

No pictures of tonight's dinner -- trout baked with a pesto glaze (gotta love 2 ingredient dishes), brown rice (no clue what she seasoned it with, but it was good), and broccoli.


----------



## vinny

This is a favorite, and a bit of a classic. I came up with this about 12 years ago. An interesting take on shrimp cocktail. 

Spicy, sweet, rich, and messy!


----------



## Kraffty

grilled sausage kabobs with bell and red peppers on the patio tonight. Wine choices a 2014 meritage made by my friend David Williamson for me and a commercial red blend that re-carbonated in the bottle for Lori, she added a fresca that made an interesting wine cooler. Even the pros can lose control of their wines from time to time.


----------



## vinny

Accompanied by the famous smash burger... Looks innocent enough, no?

I'll do a play by play, shortly. Still recovering.


----------



## vinny

Like any good burger you have to start with bacon.

Mushrooms?




Yup! 

Grilled buns?




Gotta.




The burger itself as a bacon double cheese from a smashed ball of ground? In my case bison.


You get serious searing fast and they stay moist, tender, and juicy.


Cheese!

Is it an option?



Melt


Stack!

I have bacon and mushroom in between my two patties. It is not for the feint of heart. 



Topped with lettuce, onion, and tomato, it looks so inviting. Served with a side salad of fresh greens it was all I could do to finish this. It is rich and slightly over the top, but one of the best burgers you can make. BBQ makes a delicious smoky burger, but you can't match the juicy tenderness of these.


Not recommended for children under 12. If you are pregnant or breastfeeding, taking blood thinners or other heart medications, or if are over the age of 65 Consult your physician before use!


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> Bad picture, but a tasty meal. Thick pork rib chops braised in milk (a la Marcella Hazen) with mushrooms; sauteed yellow squash with garlic; roasted broccoli with parm and balsamic vinegar; hitting all cylinders for @vinny as we enjoyed both roasted artichokes (the meaty purple ones) AND asparagus (sauteed with mushrooms, shallots, and sherry.
> 
> View attachment 86804




Looks good. I'm keeping an eye out for artichokes, but haven't seen any yet. I'm trying to get on board!


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> For @vinny , here is some artichoke porn!
> 
> The purple ones were huge and very meaty. (8" chef knife, corkscrew, and coffee cup for scale.) The green ones are normal size, maybe a bit small, but nice and tight. I have not had the green ones yet.
> 
> View attachment 86795
> 
> View attachment 86796



You've got my interest for sure. I am curious to see how long it is going to take me to get my hands on some of these beauties.


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> Like any good burger you have to start with bacon.
> 
> Mushrooms?
> View attachment 86812
> 
> 
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Grilled buns?
> View attachment 86813
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta.
> 
> View attachment 86814
> 
> 
> The burger itself as a bacon double cheese from a smashed ball of ground? In my case bison.
> View attachment 86815
> 
> You get serious searing fast and they stay moist, tender, and juicy.
> View attachment 86816
> 
> Cheese!
> 
> Is it an option?
> 
> View attachment 86817
> 
> Melt
> View attachment 86818
> 
> Stack!
> 
> I have bacon and mushroom in between my two patties. It is not for the feint of heart.
> View attachment 86819
> 
> 
> Topped with lettuce, onion, and tomato, it looks so inviting. Served with a side salad of fresh greens it was all I could do to finish this. It is rich and slightly over the top, but one of the best burgers you can make. BBQ makes a delicious smoky burger, but you can't match the juicy tenderness of these.
> View attachment 86820
> 
> Not recommended for children under 12. If you are pregnant or breastfeeding, taking blood thinners or other heart medications, or if are over the age of 65 Consult your physician before use!



yummy


----------



## tullamore

just smoked a batch of beef jerky


----------



## vinny

tullamore said:


> just smoked a batch of beef jerky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86833




Well... I'm sure the beer is gone by now. Is the Jerky?


----------



## ibglowin

Well this didn't suck. Santa Maria Tri Tip, oven roasted fingerling taters and a simple salad.


----------



## Boatboy24

Not much to look at, but it was quick (which we needed) and good (which we enjoyed). Store bought Greek turkey burgers w/ ho-made tzatziki and some grilled zukes marinated in store bought Greek dressing - served on a pita.


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> Well this didn't suck. Santa Maria Tri Tip, oven roasted fingerling taters and a simple salad.
> 
> View attachment 86841
> View attachment 86842
> View attachment 86843
> View attachment 86844


[/QUOTE]

Looks like a toss up. Glad to see it was OK


----------



## Ty520

Decided to try a spin on tandoori chicken. Marinated the whole bird, then applied with additional rub before smoking.

Served with saag paneer made with homemade paneer.

Have to admit I wouldn't do it this way again. Flavor didn't really penetrate despite 24 hours of marinating and because i left the skin on. But I think the smoking added a good extra layer of flavor. Would probably do skinless thighs next time.


----------



## jswordy

Oh my my ... simple elegance. Brought two loads of calves to the sale barn today (prices are UP!), what better way to end it than with ribeye?


----------



## tullamore

Pasta with Herbs, spinach ricotta and mascarpone cheese with fresh tomatoes sauce 
chicken cutlet on the side - can't forget 2016 melbec/merlot blend wash it down


----------



## bstnh1

Last Sunday night's dinner: The lowly, but delicious, Sheppard's Pie:


----------



## vinny

tullamore said:


> Pasta with Herbs, spinach ricotta and mascarpone cheese with fresh tomatoes sauce
> chicken cutlet on the side - can't forget 2016 melbec/merlot blend wash it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86979




Pasta.... In white sauce.... Topped with red sauce. 

Pure genius? 

I won't know till I try!


----------



## tullamore

vinny said:


> Pasta.... In white sauce.... Topped with red sauce.
> 
> Pure genius?
> 
> I won't know till I try!


key is fresh tomatoes for the sauce - not the canned stuff and fresh spinach - and the reginetti pasta - or any pasta that has edges - bow ties ,etc...
what was genius i tell u was my melbec./merlot - dam was it goooood


----------



## Boatboy24

No pics tonight, but threw this together due to limited time. 









Easy Goulash


Busy days call for a recipe like Easy Goulash, a one-pot masterpiece that practically cooks itself. It’s cheesy, meaty, and 1000% delicious.




www.culinaryhill.com


----------



## tullamore

decided to go vegetarian - sheet pan - turnip, butternut squash,onions, asparagus
Finnish off with a slight coating of maple syrup canadian maple syrup that is the real McCoy


----------



## winemaker81

Mrs WM81 got stew beef out this morning, and after a 10+ hour day, I was a bit brain fried and not sure what to make. I'm not a stew fan, but my wife is, I I pressure cooked the beef, potato, and carrots along with Shawarma seasoning. Mrs WM81 raved about it, so this one is on the Keep list.




I was too brain fried tonight, but next time I'll add diced onion.


----------



## ibglowin

Got beans?


----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> Got beans?
> 
> View attachment 87064


Would you mind standing down-wind? Thanks!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> Got beans?
> 
> View attachment 87064


So, 8 different BEAN wines ?


----------



## ibglowin

Of course there is a "wine connection" of sorts people.........









Watch Sunday Morning: Heirloom beans, from Napa Valley to your mailbox - Full show on CBS


Rancho Gordo, in California's Napa Valley, doesn't sell you garden-variety beans. Their heirloom beans, many from small Mexican villages where the seeds are revered like old family recipes, are a hit with upscale restaurants and a mail-order clientele. Correspondent Jonathan Vigliotti asks owner...




www.cbs.com


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> Last Sunday night's dinner: The lowly, but delicious, Sheppard's Pie:
> 
> View attachment 86984
> View attachment 86985



Nothing lowly about that. My wife makes a great one!


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Mrs WM81 got stew beef out this morning, and after a 10+ hour day, I was a bit brain fried and not sure what to make. I'm not a stew fan, but my wife is, I I pressure cooked the beef, potato, and carrots along with Shawarma seasoning. Mrs WM81 raved about it, so this one is on the Keep list.
> 
> View attachment 87061
> 
> 
> I was too brain fried tonight, but next time I'll add diced onion.



❤ a pressure cooker when time is short. I also prefer my green beans from one, after being cooked with fried bacon. Mmm. I'll bet that shawarma really made the dish.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Got beans?
> 
> View attachment 87064


----------



## geek

Well, not exactly dinner, made my own breakfast.

Mangu with fried salami and eggs, missed the avocado


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## vinny

Game on! Now I just have to figure out what to do with them.


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> Game on! Now I just have to figure out what to do with them.
> View attachment 87137



That's an EASY one, just ping the artichoke man @sour_grapes


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> Game on! Now I just have to figure out what to do with them.
> View attachment 87137



Stuff 'em! I miss my Mom's stuffed artichokes ... OMG were they good ...


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> That's an EASY one, just ping the artichoke man @sour_grapes


A fine Idea! @sour_grapes!! Suggestions?


----------



## Rocky

Get on YouTube and search "Stuffed Artichokes." I like Laura Vitale and Italian Grandma, but there are many choices.

,,,and yes, @sour_grapes is a master at roasted artichokes.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did a little pre-Easter lunch after this morning's baseball. Store bought ham, cooked indirect w/ some lump and apple wood for smoke. Glaze of cherry preserves, brown sugar, honey, bourbon, and a touch of sriracha to balance the sweet.


----------



## tullamore

smoked a prime rib - little rice and roasted parsnips
with my 2014 Temranillo


----------



## tullamore

Boatboy24 said:


> Did a little pre-Easter lunch after this morning's baseball. Store bought ham, cooked indirect w/ some lump and apple wood for smoke. Glaze of cherry preserves, brown sugar, honey, bourbon, and a touch of sriracha to balance the sweet.
> 
> View attachment 87140
> 
> 
> View attachment 87142


very nice - u a smoker? - what type of smoker do u have?


----------



## Boatboy24

tullamore said:


> very nice - u a smoker? - what type of smoker do u have?



I have a Weber Smoky Mountain. But the ham was done on my Performer kettle.


----------



## vinny

Last night was pizza night. Garlic fingers. Pepperoni, bison, bacon, onion and red pepper. Last one is olive oil, garlic and oregano on half, pesto on the other with shrimp onion and a smattering of bacon


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> Did a little pre-Easter lunch after this morning's baseball. Store bought ham, cooked indirect w/ some lump and apple wood for smoke. Glaze of cherry preserves, brown sugar, honey, bourbon, and a touch of sriracha to balance the sweet.
> 
> View attachment 87140
> 
> 
> View attachment 87142


Damn... There's the A game


----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> A fine Idea! @sour_grapes!! Suggestions?



So, true confessions, I have never made stuffed artichokes!

I make them only roughly 3 ways: 
(1) I usually cut them in half, scoop the choke out with a spoon*, douse with lemon juice and EVOO, put face-down in a roasting pan lined and covered with foil, roast them at 350-400F for an hour and a quarter or so.

(2) steam and/or boil them for ~1/2 hour. 

(3) For faster results, prep as in (1). Then pressure cook (10') or steam (20'), and then roast as in (1), but for 1/2 hour.

In all cases, serve with some dipping sauce, generally including lemon and butter, and often butter, herbs, etc. Someone mentioned Hollandaise upthread, which is even better.

*Spoon: If you can find a _cheap_ stamped tablespoon, that is best. It will be thin enough to act like a knife. You attack the border between the choke and the heart, and you can usually separate them pretty easily with a thin spoon.


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> So, true confessions, I have never made stuffed artichokes!
> 
> I make them only roughly 3 ways:
> (1) I usually cut them in half, scoop the choke out with a spoon*, douse with lemon juice and EVOO, put face-down in a roasting pan lined and covered with foil, roast them at 350-400F for an hour and a quarter or so.
> 
> (2) steam and/or boil them for ~1/2 hour.
> 
> (3) For faster results, prep as in (1). Then pressure cook (10') or steam (20'), and then roast as in (1), but for 1/2 hour.
> 
> In all cases, serve with some dipping sauce, generally including lemon and butter, and often butter, herbs, etc. Someone mentioned Hollandaise upthread, which is even better.
> 
> *Spoon: If you can find a _cheap_ stamped tablespoon, that is best. It will be thin enough to act like a knife. You attack the border between the choke and the heart, and you can usually separate them pretty easily with a thin spoon.
> [/QUOTE/]



They got stuffed this round. Pretty damn tasty. 30 minutes steam and a quick shot in the oven


----------



## vinny

Served with skewers.


Another delicious heap of dinner


----------



## Boatboy24

Yes, real men do eat it. This one has ham (from yesterday's endeavor), sharp white cheddar, kale (Wegman's was cleaned out of all spinach ), scallions and a touch of green sriracha to cut through it all.


----------



## Kraffty

London Broil, Asparagus and stuffed potato. Marinated the broil for about 6 hours in Soy, Oyster sauce, Mirin, ground Ginger and brown sugar. Freak Show Zin too


----------



## jswordy

Easter or not, by golly, you KNOW it's Sunday around here!


----------



## vinny

Rulescarecrules


jswordy said:


> Easter or not, by golly, you KNOW it's Sunday around here!
> 
> View attachment 87176


Rules are rules!


----------



## vinny

Not dinner, yet!

The other day I pulled a steak out that was aged 25 days like these. It was night and day to the butcher wrapped steaks. VERY tender, and way more flavour. Some of you may have noticed I struggle with moderation. This was my reaction. Age everything! Haha

These are going to get at least a month in the fridge. I have some roasts and steaks still going from the first round that I am going to spread out over the next month and pull some out to the 60 day range to see where the sweet spot is.


----------



## vinny

And because it was a preserving kinda day!


----------



## ceeaton

Happy Easter everyone!

Day started out great, then a stiff wind ruined things. Wind died down, and after seeing @Boatboy24 's post, had to try it, after wifey approval. 6+ lb ham butt portion. Put on the Weber kettle grill and let it rip for a few hours @ 400*F. Just charcoal, might have been a few charred remnants of apple wood from an earlier cook. 

Glazed with a mix of crushed pineapple, tart cherry juice, light brown sugar, dijon mustard and some Wild Turkey bourbon.

Turned out pretty well, will have to try again when I'm allowed to make ham (for the most part the younger generation 'round here doesn't dig ham).


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> Not dinner, yet!
> 
> The other day I pulled a steak out that was aged 25 days like these. It was night and day to the butcher wrapped steaks. VERY tender, and way more flavour. Some of you may have noticed I struggle with moderation. This was my reaction. Age everything! Haha
> 
> These are going to get at least a month in the fridge. I have some roasts and steaks still going from the first round that I am going to spread out over the next month and pull some out to the 60 day range to see where the sweet spot is.
> View attachment 87177



Many experts say that dry aging steaks is the way to go as it is MUCH better and tender.
Never tried though…


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> Many experts say that dry aging steaks is the way to go as it is MUCH better and tender.
> Never tried though…



What I am doing is considered wet ageing. It is an amazing cheat. I would dry age if I could, but it requires more specific temperatures, and humidity control. You also get considerable loss due to drying and trimming. With this method you literally vacuum seal and leave it for any desired amount of time. Within the first month you get a notable amount of tenderness. Beyond that you get flavour changes, all the way to blue cheesy around the 60 day mark. I've had 60 day wet aged and it was notably blue, but I'v never tried my own. I'm excited to see what I get. I was already noting some interesting flavour changes at 25 days. 

This is the second bison half I've done. Often I do the steaks wrapped in bacon and you can get anywhere from firm but tender, to firm but not great, never fall apart and rarely that beefy juicy tender rib cut that I love. The aged ribeye I just did was more like that tender pull apart beef cut I dream about, but can never have.. 

Bison is the only red meat I can eat without an allergic reaction. Go figure.


----------



## Kraffty

Smoked Baby Backs, potato salad and corn salsa last night, 80 degrees and beautiful on the deck.


----------



## winemaker81

We decided on a non-traditional Easter dinner. Normally it's ham, but with only 3 people, even a small ham is FAR more than I want to eat for the following week. I suggested a stir fry.

A few month ago I purchased a whole beef strip -- not sure what the cut is called, but I cut it into strip steaks and saved 2 lbs of the ends for another purpose. Mrs WM81 was not enthusiastic at first, but she considered eating ham for a week, and agreed to my idea. So I made a beef stir fry with potato starch noodles. There wasn't a lot left over ...

While it wasn't necessary, I stir fried 3 jumbo shrimp with the beef. and topped each dish with a single shrimp. Just to be something special.


----------



## geek

Firebirds in Atlanta, GA.


----------



## jswordy

geek said:


> Firebirds in Atlanta, GA.
> 
> View attachment 87221



You were 100 miles from me. We coulda met and drank Presidente!


----------



## jswordy

Today is the last day for the $6.99/lb. standing rib roasts at Publix, and I am actually thinking about buying another one based on the first cuts of it we had last Sunday! Melt in your mouth tender. Hmmm...


----------



## ibglowin

Wait don't your raise cattle for sale? Is this cheaper/better than your own beef?



jswordy said:


> Today is the last day for the $6.99/lb. standing rib roasts at Publix, and I am actually thinking about buying another one based on the first cuts of it we had last Sunday! Melt in your mouth tender. Hmmm...


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Wait don't your raise cattle for sale? Is this cheaper/better than your own beef?



LOL, spoken like someone who has no idea how much work that is. I'll just say, it is not practical nor economical to raise and finish my own beef, and leave it at that. It is better to sell calves and deposit the check.


----------



## ibglowin

The state of the meat aisle today. That comes out to almost $46/lb on sale! I passed. LOL


----------



## jswordy

BTW, Mike, thanks for reminding me I hadn't deposited the check yet! 




Done deal now!



It costs us the proceeds from one calf to eat all the graded beef we buy and consume in a year, without all the extra work and added expense of feeding out that animal. I have a farm-to-table guy just up the road who has a store on his farm. Ground beef is $15 a pound, just to give you some idea why low-scale slaughter is not economical for us. That's why the feedlots are as big as they are and why the system works as it does. That scale is needed to bring costs down.


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> The state of the meat aisle today. That comes out to almost $46/lb on sale! I passed. LOL
> 
> View attachment 87264



Makes me glad I'm eating $6.99/lb prime rib.


----------



## bstnh1

Yes, there was ham .... and pineapple sauce and green beans, and candied carrots. But these scalloped potatoes were the star of the day!


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> Yes, there was ham .... and pineapple sauce and green beans, and candied carrots. But these scalloped potatoes were the star of the day!
> View attachment 87267



Can't eat 'em but BOY do they look good! (Convection baby!  )


----------



## vinny

Organized, and somewhat presentable heaps of food. This one is always fun to mix in to the routine


----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> Wait don't your raise cattle for sale? Is this cheaper/better than your own beef?


Better? Possibly. But I can't argue with @jswordy's comment about cheaper.

My father was a full time police officer, ran a 20 head dairy farm, and purchased 50 chicks each spring. No, he had no idea what "sitting down" meant.  

Fall of 1977 he figured out the cost per pound for the chickens. He kept 4 for laying hens and we had finished butchering the last of the other chickens. IIRC, he started knocking the fryers off at the 6 or 8 week point, then 4 or 5 each week until just the laying hens were left.

The fixed costs, not including his labor, was $0.39/pound. The sale paper listed fryers for $0.29/pound. That was the last batch of chickens.

Honestly, I haven't had good chicken since then. Nothing made better roasts or soup than those laying hens, and his fryers were plumper and tasted better. But at a cost.

For those not familiar, laying hens meant they produced eggs. We collected 5 to 8 eggs per day (IIRC), and had a large enough family that we used 'em all.


----------



## geek




----------



## winemaker81

Last night was pizza night -- which is probably the most common food listed in this thread. I didn't feel like leaving the house after work, so the one on the left is plain 'ole cheese -- Mexican blend, Italian blend, feta, and Parmesan. The one on the right has mushrooms but no feta.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

winemaker81 said:


> Honestly, I haven't had good chicken since then. Nothing made better roasts or soup than those laying hens, and his fryers were plumper and tasted better. But at a cost.


I never raised chickens but one of my first jobs was on a farm, and there were one too many roosters running around. Plucked that bad boy myself and brought him home to the family for dinner……. Better than any store bought clucker.
probably all the bugs he ate.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Better? Possibly. But I can't argue with @jswordy's comment about cheaper.
> 
> My father was a full time police officer, ran a 20 head dairy farm, and purchased 50 chicks each spring. No, he had no idea what "sitting down" meant.
> 
> Fall of 1977 he figured out the cost per pound for the chickens. He kept 4 for laying hens and we had finished butchering the last of the other chickens. IIRC, he started knocking the fryers off at the 6 or 8 week point, then 4 or 5 each week until just the laying hens were left.
> 
> The fixed costs, not including his labor, was $0.39/pound. The sale paper listed fryers for $0.29/pound. That was the last batch of chickens.
> 
> Honestly, I haven't had good chicken since then. Nothing made better roasts or soup than those laying hens, and his fryers were plumper and tasted better. But at a cost.
> 
> For those not familiar, laying hens meant they produced eggs. We collected 5 to 8 eggs per day (IIRC), and had a large enough family that we used 'em all.



Agree. I was not making a quality vs. cost comparison, but here let's look at that with beef. Chickens work differently than cows. A free-range chicken is the best tasting thing ever precisely because it eats every darned thing out there, bugs and all, and the meat doesn't change. But the plants in a pasture are directly reflected in the taste of a cow's meat if it is only grass-fed. When I ran a 60-head herd of Boer goats, we slaughtered and ate some of them, because goat meat works differently than cows, too. All we had to do was grass-feed the goats, and the meat was great. Oh how I miss it sometimes.

But with cattle, if you want the same quality meat you buy at the store, you must wean them (oh that is fun, trying to keep them and mama away from each other with a wire fence), then finish them penned up for 90+ days on corn and grains. That not only takes up land, it means feeding them $8 a bag corn a couple-three times every day (you can cut your corn cost by buying a bin and having it bulk filled, but then you have the cost of the bin and the service). If they come off spring pasture where there is a good chance of wild onion and other aromatic weeds present, you'll feed them for as long as 200 days if you wish to avoid the risk of your meat tasting terrible. Then between age 9 months and a year, you haul them to the butcher, who charges you for the kill and then the cutting.

So you have invested your daily time, plus the opportunity costs of what you could have sold the calf for as a six-month-old. You've paid for the grain feed, and paid the butcher. That adds up to quite a bit more than what you could buy the processed, graded meat for at the supermarket, and oh my gosh grain prices are rising. They are talking maybe $12 corn! There has only been one time when my farm-to-table neighbor's store prices were in range of the supermarket, and that was when there was a severe meat shortage after the big packers got hit hard by Covid. That lasted about 2 months, and was a great boost to that family's business model.

So, the cuts are back from the butcher. The beef you finally produce can be highly variable in marbling and taste unless you decided to grain feed long term and are a stickler that it got done properly. And you get ALL the cuts, not just the cuts you ideally want.

Like your dad, I figure the costs. We would have gotten along just fine. Farming is hard work, so I try to pencil it out to me making $20 an hour for the hours I invest. Anything that falls below that $20 an hour gets a real hard look. It is a low return on investment business, so a sharp pencil is required. A great example is cow patties. Most years, using my old 1913 John Deere harrow to break up and spread cow patties across pastures doesn't pay, as chemical fertilizer is much cheaper per acre than the fuel and time to repeatedly spread out cow turds. So most years, I only do it once or twice in spring, to break up the turds and reduce parasitic worm loads and summer fly populations. But this year, with urea fertilizer at $1,500/ton (now down to ~ $1,000 cuz farmers are buying less of it, compared to $650 last year), my pencil said it did pay to do it often, and so I did it often out there in the cold. I have some nice grass coming along now and saved on my chemical fertilizer, too. Everything I do has the pencil pushed on it first.

Rather than investing in a chicken house and chickens while in an area where bobcats and raccoons rule, I buy my free-range eggs right up the road for $3 a dozen, worth every dime to let someone else have their "pet" chickens and bear the costs and risks.


----------



## vinny

Full! 


This picture represents more vegetable than meat.


That was not the real life experience


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> Full!
> 
> 
> This picture represents more vegetable than meat.
> 
> 
> That was not the real life experience
> 
> View attachment 87355



yummy..!!


----------



## jswordy

I see the local restaurant supply house went up on them...


----------



## Ty520

Not particularly elegant, but comforting, which is what I needed...

Homemade red beans and rice,with greens, and homemade andouille


----------



## Ty520

jswordy said:


> I see the local restaurant supply house went up on them...
> 
> View attachment 87373


Meat prices are skyrocketing across the board. And it isn't just from recent inflation and supply issues either. The Big Four producers are re- allocating focus on synthetic meat, but since we won't voluntarily take the bait, they've decided we need some coercion


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> I see the local restaurant supply house went up on them...
> 
> View attachment 87373


That's about 35 bucks a lb around here.


----------



## vinny

Ty520 said:


> Not particularly elegant, but comforting, which is what I needed...
> 
> Homemade red beans and rice,with greens, and homemade andouille
> 
> View attachment 87377


Homemade was all you had to say.


----------



## vinny

Almost a one dish meal.


I decided to throw an artichoke into the mix and some yucca fried in madras, coriander, cumin, salt and pepper. Easy and enjoyable.


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> That's about 35 bucks a lb around here.



Be $27.61 in US dollars. Sounds cheaper already!


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights "winner, winner chicken dinner!" Baked Penne Pasta Alfredo with Pancetta and Roasted Poblano Pepper.......

I tried a new technique with the chile. I roasted them in the air fryer instead of the gas grill. Worked perfect!




Sweated them in a plastic bag for an hour or two and then peeled them in the sink and then corse chopped them up and into the Alfredo sauce they went! The dish also has extra Vitamin G, as well as plenty of marinated artichoke hearts. I had some Costco rotisserie chicken in the fridge and used some of that as well. Topped with some chopped Italian parsley.


----------



## geek

Where are the briskets....c'mom guys....!!


----------



## ibglowin

Got one thawing out today. 1st cook of the Spring on Sunday!  



geek said:


> Where are the briskets....c'mom guys....!!


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Got one thawing out today. 1st cook of the Spring on Sunday!



Changing my flight and making a stop....lol


----------



## cmason1957

geek said:


> Where are the briskets....c'mom guys....!!



Mine was rubbed yesterday, going into the smoker tomorrow morning. Family coming over on Sunday.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Appetizer !


Might not need another course.
Hot, extremely dry, and breezy today.


----------



## tullamore

cmason1957 said:


> Mine was rubbed yesterday, going into the smoker tomorrow morning. Family coming over on Sunday.


yessss another fellow smoker
what type of smoker do u have


----------



## tullamore

tag line 
Stay Thirsty my Friend
yo cmason i know u are a Blues fan - good luck - hope u guys go on a long run


----------



## cmason1957

tullamore said:


> yessss another fellow smoker
> what type of smoker do u have



Probably about 15 years ago I bought a Cookshack Electric smoker and love using it. Set the temp, add chunks of wood, let it go. Keeps the temp perfect at +/- 10 F.




tullamore said:


> tag line
> Stay Thirsty my Friend
> yo cmason i know u are a Blues fan - good luck - hope u guys go on a long run
> View attachment 87428



Oh yeah, I am a big Blues Fan. I hope they go a great long way also. First round against Minnesota is going to be a Wild Series, probably go six or seven and could go either way. Then probably Colorado probably will be no cake walk. But we will see what happens. All depends on if they play good two way hockey or not.


----------



## tullamore

i remember when i first came on board to the forum and the Blues were the on their way to the cup - u were a fan 
I'm a Hawks fan - in a re- build tear down - what ever - lets just get to winning again 
i have a green egg - itching to order a smoker from Aron Franklin Austin Texas (the king of smoking IMO and Slap u Daddy i follow as well )
bucket list - love to go the Arons Franklins BBQ - tail gate at 3am to get lunch at 11Am 
only in America!!


----------



## vinny

I've posted the crispy ginger beef before, but tonight I served it up with shrimps flied lice.. And before you go getting all uptight about my spelling, just remember... You do it too!


I even got the wine in the picture tonight.


----------



## vinny

I use my griddle a lot, but nothing beats breakfast


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> I use my griddle a lot, but nothing beats breakfast
> View attachment 87443
> 
> View attachment 87444



One thing for sure is that you eat like a big leaguer.....lol


----------



## ibglowin

I am suffering from sticker shock on these BB's.......




I even saved a $1 a lb!


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> One thing for sure is that you eat like a big leaguer.....lol



I do like my food, and I definitely make dinner a priority in my day, but I can only handle a breakfast like this on occasion. Usually I have a smoothie for breakfast and a light lunch. I remember replying 'that's it, this site is going to make me fat' after stumbling across the bread and sausage threads. Too much inspiration and we'll hit the tipping point!


----------



## tullamore

homemade ravioli -ricotta and spinach - with my homemade itallian sausage - that's cooks in the sauce - and bottle of grape to wash it all down


----------



## vinny

Not one to be left out...


----------



## ibglowin

Up at 5AM and had the Kamodo ready to get the fire going the night before. Brisket was trimmed and seasoned yesterday afternoon. Brisket on right at 530AM. Cooking the hot and fast method again. (275F) Wonder if we will ever see a brisket at this price again. I bought two at this price.


----------



## ibglowin

Already looking good!


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> Wonder if we will ever see a brisket at this price again.



If you do you should fill a freezer with them. That's crazy. I'd take a guess that that would be about $120 here.


----------



## tullamore

ibglowin said:


> Already looking good!
> 
> View attachment 87485


very nice - Texas style? Salt, Pepper(maybe some celery salt?)


----------



## ibglowin

Just hit 150. 4 hours in.


----------



## ibglowin

I have been using this stuff as of late. I really like it SPG.






tullamore said:


> very nice - Texas style? Salt, Pepper(maybe some celery salt?)


----------



## ibglowin

Wrapped just now at 160F. 6 hours in.


----------



## tullamore

ibglowin said:


> Wrapped just now at 160F. 6 hours in.
> 
> View attachment 87491


bark looks great - getting there - tin foil or butcher paper?


----------



## ibglowin

Pink butcher paper for brisket.



tullamore said:


> bark looks great - getting there - tin foil or butcher paper?


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Up at 5AM and had the Kamodo ready to get the fire going the night before. Brisket was trimmed and seasoned yesterday afternoon. Brisket on right at 530AM. Cooking the hot and fast method again. (275F) Wonder if we will ever see a brisket at this price again. I bought two at this price.
> 
> View attachment 87483
> 
> 
> View attachment 87484


Walmart on line list the price at $4.46/lb. But I also saw it online at Wally World for $6.86/lb.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Wonder if we will ever see a brisket at this price again. I bought two at this price.



My last Costco visit a week or so ago, the Prime briskets were down to $3.99/lb.


----------



## geek

Daughter made pizza, not the dough, though….rimes?


----------



## geek

And this really nice and light moscato.


----------



## tullamore

went vegetarian tonight 
black bean veggie burger topped homemade salsa and avacoda with salad - and some grape to wash it down!


----------



## Rocky

tullamore said:


> went vegetarian tonight
> black bean veggie burger topped homemade salsa and avacoda with salad - and some grape to wash it down!
> 
> 
> View attachment 87500


Not quite vegetarian...I see what appears to be some type of sausage in the salad.


----------



## tullamore

Rocky said:


> Not quite vegetarian...I see what appears to be some type of sausage in the salad.


that was my last minute addition to the salad - the italian in me came out!!


----------



## G259

Tony, everyone thinks that their chili is 'The Best' and 'Famous'!
Problem is . . . mine's 'The Best'!


----------



## ibglowin

I managed to snap a pic before it was devoured......


----------



## G259

Store made rotisserie chicken pot pie, and boxed Woodbridge chardonnay. My life sucks (lol!)


----------



## tullamore

G259 said:


> Tony, everyone thinks that the're chili is 'The Best' and 'Famous'!
> Problem is . . . mine's 'The Best'!


as george costanza said - its not a lie if u believe it


----------



## tullamore

ibglowin said:


> I managed to snap a pic before it was devoured......
> 
> View attachment 87509


Nice!! what wood did u use?


----------



## ibglowin

I use a base of lump charcoal and then I have pecan and apple wood from orchards here in NM to add on top. 

Also I am a sauce on the side type of guy. I like to taste the smoke and meat and then dabble a little bit of sauce as I see fit. 



tullamore said:


> Nice!! what wood did u use?


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> Already looking good!
> 
> View attachment 87485





ibglowin said:


> Wrapped just now at 160F. 6 hours in.
> 
> View attachment 87491


----------



## vinny

tullamore said:


> that was my last minute addition to the salad - the italian in me came out!!


 That definitely qualifies as vegetarian.


----------



## vinny

No pics tonight. leftover ham and scalloped potatoes. That's as close as I get to a day off.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ho-made stracciatella. (We are a bit under the weather, so this really hit the spot!)


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> I managed to snap a pic before it was devoured......
> 
> View attachment 87509


I cannot wait to cook one, hopefully soon when back in CT.


----------



## ibglowin

Is that in 2022 or 2023? LOL



geek said:


> I cannot wait to cook one, hopefully soon when back in CT.


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> Ho-made stracciatella. (We are a bit under the weather, so this really hit the spot!)
> 
> View attachment 87524




Paul? Are you wearing a pink bathrobe?


----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> Paul? Are you wearing a pink bathrobe?



That is the sleeve of my wife's fleece. She prefers to call it "coral," not pink.


----------



## jswordy

Kroger pork butt BOGO this week, or Publix $1.99/lb.







Makes me wish I had the time to fire this up. Brand? It's a JimCo. Holds up to 8 butts in one filling.




I also own the other model JimCo. makes.







The JimCo. Upright Barrel Smoker is more efficient than the JimCo. Double Barrel Smoker, but they are both fun. Man, when my buddy was still alive we'd do 150-200 pounds at a time. I built a UBS for him, too.

Here's what I really miss, though... smoked goat. I used to have a herd of 60 and man, that meat tastes awesome smoked.




Anyway, too busy this weekend again. It might be Memorial Day weekend before I get a clear shot. Sigh...

Next time you guys have the smoker fired up, once you have your main cook done, have a couple of Fatties in the refrigerator you can put on to finish up. A Fatty is just a package of Jimmy Dean sausage with rub sprinkled on it. You can split it and put a hunk of your favorite cheese in it if you want. Keep it in the fridge until you are ready to put it on so it holds its shape. I always like to take them off, cool them, bag them up, and slice them later for sandwiches. Boy, that is good with some mayo on the bread. Try it.




The one on the left is plain, the other is cheese stuffed. I suppose Mike would have to sneak a pepper in there, too.




See how much he used to appreciate my cooking?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Is that in 2022 or 2023? LOL



Soon my friend, soon....lol


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> The one on the left is plain, the other is cheese stuffed. I suppose Mike would have to sneak a pepper in there, too.



Aren't these supposed to be wrapped in bacon, or is that just for those with nothing left to live for?


----------



## Boatboy24

vinny said:


> Aren't these supposed to be wrapped in bacon, or is that just for those with nothing left to live for?



They are often given the bacon weave treatment. Even with plenty to live for. Especially with plenty to live for.

@jswordy is that $1.99 the sale price? Eek!


----------



## sour_grapes

jswordy said:


> Kroger pork butt BOGO this week, or Publix $1.99/lb.



Nice!

I bought a pork butt at my local Kroger-owned chain for $1.49 today!


----------



## bstnh1

Gone up! They usually have these for 99 cents.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Mines in the freezer. Actually might be 2 in there. Gonna break it out soon. Got it when price was low. That and my rib roast turned to rib steaks.


----------



## jswordy

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Mines in the freezer. Actually might be 2 in there. Gonna break it out soon. Got it when price was low. That and my rib roast turned to rib steaks.



Yeah, I just hate to freeze them. All that extra work thawing to save a few cents a pound. Whereas the steaks, that is DOLLARS per pound I am saving. Pork butts go on sale here all the time, it's the South and summertime is smoking time. Just before Memorial Day, they will be like 89 and 99 cents.


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> Aren't these supposed to be wrapped in bacon, or is that just for those with nothing left to live for?



Didn't know there WAS a "supposed to" in smoking meats.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> They are often given the bacon weave treatment. Even with plenty to live for. Especially with plenty to live for.
> 
> @jswordy is that $1.99 the sale price? Eek!



Shrug, yeah, that's what they are offering this week, and it goes down from there. Dunno the Kroger price on the BOGO. Memorial Day, July 4 and Labor Day are the times to buy at 89 and 99 cents. Been smoking pork butts since they were 39 cents, and I definitely note that there is a HUGE difference in the quality of the meat. I'd rather buy from a small chain here called Foodland that has a butcher who actually cuts them himself, and maybe pay a few pennies more, than to buy the vac-packed ones on sale at the big stores. The difference in quality is night and day.


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> Didn't know there WAS a "supposed to" in smoking meats.




Granted. To each their own. It was just my interpretation that taking sausage and stuffing it with cheese, then wrapping it in bacon was where the name came from. Before even throwing it on the smoker the person creating it must have known the risks.... 'A fatty, why do you call it that?' 'well son, you are what you eat!'


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> Granted. To each their own. It was just my interpretation that taking sausage and stuffing it with cheese, then wrapping it in bacon was where the name came from. Before even throwing it on the smoker the person creating it must have known the risks.... 'A fatty, why do you call it that?' 'well son, you are what you eat!'



I dunno, I learned how to do it from guys on the KCBS competition circuit, and they never wrapped theirs. You're right, to each his own. I think original reference was more about uhhh, something else!


----------



## vinny

jswordy said:


> I dunno, I learned how to do it from guys on the KCBS competition circuit, and they never wrapped theirs. You're right, to each his own. I think original reference was more about uhhh, something else!



I can run with the uhhmm.... other meaning.


----------



## jswordy

vinny said:


> I can run with the uhhmm.... other meaning.



That's what, ummm, SHE SAID!


----------



## ibglowin

Not dinner but a nice lunch with Mrs IB in Santa fe today. Eating "healthy" as you can see..... LOL This place was featured in an episode of "Triple D" a few years back.


----------



## bstnh1

sour_grapes said:


> That is the sleeve of my wife's fleece. She prefers to call it "coral," not pink.


I don't care what color I say something is, my wife always tells me I'm wrong. It's not white, its off white. It's not tan, its ecru. It's not red, its mauve. It's not black its charcoal. And on and on it goes!


----------



## tullamore

smoked some of my homemade sausages - home made pierogi steamed yellow beans


----------



## tullamore

bstnh1 said:


> I don't care what color I say something is, my wife always tells me I'm wrong. It's not white, its off white. It's not tan, its ecru. It's not red, its mauve. It's not black its charcoal. And on and on it goes!


----------



## cmason1957

bstnh1 said:


> I don't care what color I say something is, my wife always tells me I'm wrong. It's not white, its off white. It's not tan, its ecru. It's not red, its mauve. It's not black its charcoal. And on and on it goes!



Absolutely nothing to feel bad about. I have a theory that men can see and give name to about 10 maybe 20 colors. Women 2.7 billion colors.


----------



## Boatboy24

Had some fun doing the flap meat tacos tonight. This guy was in the 'under cabinet' when I went to shut the gas off. He blended pretty well with the gas line at first. We had a few words and he was pissed by the time I managed to sweep him off the deck.


----------



## tullamore

Boatboy24 said:


> Had some fun doing the flap meat tacos tonight. This guy was in the 'under cabinet' when I went to shut the gas off. He blended pretty well with the gas line at first. We had a few words and he was pissed by the time I managed to sweep him off the deck.
> 
> View attachment 87602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87604
> 
> 
> View attachment 87605


dam - like in toy Story - There's a snake in my Boot!!!
but this is There's a snake on my TanK!!!


----------



## vinny

Homemade dressing, from homemade mayo, with homemade croutons and homemade seasoning for the chicken. Possibly why the sink was the shortest conversation of the evening?

Either that or it's just cheaper to keep me at this point


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> Had some fun doing the flap meat tacos tonight. This guy was in the 'under cabinet' when I went to shut the gas off. He blended pretty well with the gas line at first. We had a few words and he was pissed by the time I managed to sweep him off the deck.
> 
> View attachment 87602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87604
> 
> 
> View attachment 87605


Hahah, 

'hey look one of the boys was bbqing tonight, wanna see?' 

'oohhh, that's disgusting, I would rather live in snow all year than have perfect weather every day and have to deal with that'

What is it, harmless I assume?


----------



## Boatboy24

vinny said:


> What is it, harmless I assume?



7 years in this house, and that's only the 2nd snake I've encountered. The last was a ~4ft black snake in the garage. That was funny. My son - probably 7 at the time came in from the garage to tell me that he picked up what he thought was a toy snake and it slithered away.  Luckily, the snake was just annoyed and slithered off.

I think this one was a garter snake. Harmless. Threw me off a bit, because I'm used to seeing them with a little more color. At one point, when I had gotten him off the propane tank, but he was still inside the grill cabinet, he had coiled up and his tail was shaking very quickly. Reminded me of a rattler, but with no sound.


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> 7 years in this house, and that's only the 2nd snake I've encountered.


We have a lot of black snakes -- it's the most common one I've seen. My back step is a concrete pad, and one time I lifted it up (leveling the ground) and there were about 1,000 baby black snakes squirming together. Ok, it was probably 10 to 15, but on first sight it sure looked like 1,000!  

I'm not afraid of snakes, but it was a surprise, looking like a scene from Indiana Jones.

Locally we have copperheads, and in 27 years I've seen only one live, and a dozen or so dead on the road. We had a snake in the garage that I'm sure was an Eastern Hognose, so I shooed it out with a push broom.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Black snakes keep the bad snakes away.


----------



## ibglowin

Color is off for a garter snake. We have them (garter snakes) all over the backyard Spring through Fall. Up to 3ft in length. They scare this sh!t out of me each time I almost step on one and it slithers away but they are very beneficial and eat their weight in bugs and critters daily so I let them be.

That looks like it might be a juvenile North American Racer perhaps.

Possibilites here: https://dnr.maryland.gov/wildlife/Documents/Common-Snakes-of-Maryland-Photo-Guide.pdf




Boatboy24 said:


> 7 years in this house, and that's only the 2nd snake I've encountered. The last was a ~4ft black snake in the garage. That was funny. My son - probably 7 at the time came in from the garage to tell me that he picked up what he thought was a toy snake and it slithered away.  Luckily, the snake was just annoyed and slithered off.
> 
> I think this one was a garter snake. Harmless. Threw me off a bit, because I'm used to seeing them with a little more color. At one point, when I had gotten him off the propane tank, but he was still inside the grill cabinet, he had coiled up and his tail was shaking very quickly. Reminded me of a rattler, but with no sound.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> That looks like it might be a juvenile North American Racer perhaps.
> 
> Possibilites here: https://dnr.maryland.gov/wildlife/Documents/Common-Snakes-of-Maryland-Photo-Guide.pdf


I need my snake id book that is up at the cabin. I think it might be a rat snake because of the diamond like patterns on the side, but I need a closeup of the head. Either way, my wife wouldn't go on the porch for at least a month if she saw that, and would never grill again, lol!


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, the eastern rat snake (juvenile) might be another possibility.



ceeaton said:


> I need my snake id book that is up at the cabin. I think it might be a rat snake because of the diamond like patterns on the side, but I need a closeup of the head. Either way, my wife wouldn't go on the porch for at least a month if she saw that, and would never grill again, lol!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Yea, the eastern rat snake (juvenile) might be another possibility.


I'm thinking an adolescent....Not quite mostly black so that patterns of youth still show through. Sorta like me since I never grew up...


----------



## winemaker81

Funny that we're talking about snakes in a thread titled "What's for Dinner?"

Never had it myself, but my sister says rattlesnake is good.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Funny that we're talking about snakes in a thread titled "What's for Dinner?"
> 
> Never had it myself, but my sister says rattlesnake is good.



I never even thought about it. The bbq was already warm, guess boatboy let that opportunity slip away.


----------



## Khristyjeff

"Slither away"


----------



## Rocky

winemaker81 said:


> Never had it myself, but my sister says rattlesnake is good.


Tastes like greasy chicken, as I recall, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## ceeaton

Wednesday's usually give me an opportunity to cook what my 16 yr old son and I want, and not worry about the "girls". Oldest daughter working, younger daughter eating at a youth event, wifey at class.

Picked up some fresh Brussel sprouts and a box of Zatarains Jumbalaya rice. Thawed some tuna hunks and cooked them on the grill. A somewhat healthy meal for me that my son loves. Yum!




PS. I'm really full...


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> I never even thought about it. The bbq was already warm, guess boatboy let that opportunity slip away.



LOL, I won't be surprised to see you cooking one soon....let's go...!!!! lol


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 87646
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87647


Chicken piccata?


----------



## winemaker81

pork tenderloin, butterflied and stuffed with Italian blend cheese and mustard seasoning, with couscous and a side salad.


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> LOL, I won't be surprised to see you cooking one soon....let's go...!!!! lol



Wellllll.... I do like a challenge, but that might be a little hard to get my hands on... It snowed this morning. Not quite the climate that snakes prefer.

Edit: And, I would be eating alone!


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 87646
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87647




Hhhhmmmm... This looks like it could be another "I don't know what it is, so I'm gonna have to make it.'


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> Chicken piccata?



Indeed!


----------



## Boatboy24

vinny said:


> Hhhhmmmm... This looks like it could be another "I don't know what it is, so I'm gonna have to make it.'











Chicken Piccata | The Modern Proper


Lemony, caper-topped, and just buttery enough, chicken piccata is an easy weeknight supper that’s easy to love, and so very fast—just ten minutes from sauté pan to table.




themodernproper.com


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Oooh. My daughter in NY makes a mean chicken piccata. Going to see her in another month. I’ll have to put in an order.

All you seasoned travelers, how does wine do in a suitcase on a plane?


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 87646
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 87647



That looks just awesome..!!


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> Chicken Piccata | The Modern Proper
> 
> 
> Lemony, caper-topped, and just buttery enough, chicken piccata is an easy weeknight supper that’s easy to love, and so very fast—just ten minutes from sauté pan to table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themodernproper.com



Interesting, I didn't look at this closely enough in the picture. I missed the capers. I was thinking looks good, but I'd make it with a sauce... Now, I think I'm just gonna make it.


----------



## bstnh1

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Oooh. My daughter in NY makes a mean chicken piccata. Going to see her in another month. I’ll have to put in an order.
> 
> All you seasoned travelers, how does wine do in a suitcase on a plane?


I used to bring bottles of Jim Beam in my carryon all the time - years ago. Never had a problem. Can't remember if I ever packed it in a checked bag, though.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

bstnh1 said:


> I used to bring bottles of Jim Beam in my carryon all the time - years ago. Never had a problem. Can't remember if I ever packed it in a checked bag, though.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

bstnh1 said:


> I used to bring bottles of Jim Beam in my carryon all the time - years ago. Never had a problem. Can't remember if I ever packed it in a checked bag, though.


Yeah, now you can’t even bring nail clippers in carry on. (technically allowed but up to each agent) Who is going To hijack a plane with nail clippers ?


----------



## vinny

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Oooh. My daughter in NY makes a mean chicken piccata. Going to see her in another month. I’ll have to put in an order.
> 
> All you seasoned travelers, how does wine do in a suitcase on a plane?



I've always just wrapped any bottles I was bringing back in a shirt or something, packed a layer of clothes, put the wrapped bottles in the center of everything and put more clothes on top. Never had an issue with anything breaking this way.


----------



## cmason1957

bstnh1 said:


> I used to bring bottles of Jim Beam in my carryon all the time - years ago. Never had a problem. Can't remember if I ever packed it in a checked bag, though.



I have been to some wineries that sell just the thing you need, I bet the great God Amazon sells them as well. Think bottle-shaped bubblewrap, with a closure at the top. They are wonderful, if something bad happens and one breaks, it is contained and doesn't get all over everything. I recall they were around $2-4 / wrap.

I typed "wine bottle bubble wrap sleeve" into the great Amazon search engine, had a bunch to choose from.


----------



## Newbie Mel




----------



## vinny

Mmmm. Chicken Piccata served traditionally the way my grandmother taught me. 

OK, I may not have heard of it before yesterday, but it is served to @Boatboy24's standards.

Delicious!





I'm not very good at following recipes. I spilled a touch of pinot grigio into the sauce. I regret nothing!


----------



## Boatboy24

vinny said:


> I'm not very good at following recipes. I spilled a touch of pinot grigio into the sauce. I regret nothing!



Par for the course. I spilled a bunch of Pinot Grigio into my gut last night.


----------



## vinny

Newbie Mel said:


> View attachment 87660


You guys have cm's in Kentucky?


----------



## tullamore

mongolian beef rice and Chinese eggplant


----------



## Newbie Mel

vinny said:


> You guys have cm's in Kentucky?


Yup, spent about 15 hours hunting morels in forest and only found a few, but then was walking around our property and BOOM! What a thrill


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## tullamore

take out friday -one of my fav foods is Vietnamese 
spicy lemon grass beef soup that good stuff!!


----------



## G259

Can't eat beef anymore (cholesterol), but my mouth is watering!


----------



## tullamore

G259 said:


> Can't eat beef anymore (cholesterol), but my mouth is watering!


drink red wine - that helps! -


----------



## vinny

At around 45 days on the wet aged bison steaks. Getting really tender, and some interesting flavours coming through, somewhere between apple hints and.. Genuinely Funky? Balsamic and tarragon mushrooms, onion, and pepper. Spicy garlic shimp, and taters..


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 87714



Beautiful! You scored a 10 with me simply for demonstrating the proper use of cheese. The rest is just showing off.


----------



## bstnh1

Lunch a couple of days ago: Cold fried zucchini sandwich. Love 'em!


----------



## bstnh1

French Onion Soup


----------



## ceeaton

A nice day for a cook, a little pulled pork to brighten up our Saturday. Beautiful day in south central PA, 70* and not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## tullamore

ceeaton said:


> A nice day for a cook, a little pulled pork to brighten up our Saturday. Beautiful day in south central PA, 70* and not a cloud in the sky.
> 
> View attachment 87736
> 
> 
> View attachment 87737


very nice - i just picked up a 9 pounder for tomorrow's cook
great bark!


----------



## ceeaton

This one was only a seven pounder. Got it at $1.69/lb so I was happy with that price....


----------



## winemaker81

Grilled pork "boneless ribs", marinated in teriyaki sauce, vitamin G, and sesame oil. Grill haricot verte, marinated in Italian dressing, and Jiffy biscuits.


----------



## tullamore

ceeaton said:


> This one was only a seven pounder. Got it at $1.69/lb so I was happy with that price....


dam good score - mine was $5.67/pound (cnd) -


----------



## vinny

Donairs tonight. These are fun. It's like taco night only completely different.


Assorted toppings


Tasty sliced meat.


I like mine Greek style with tzatziki, feta, and all the fixins.

However, there is the right way to do things, the wrong way, and the way things have always been with no need to question change! So, I also make sweet sauce so that everyone is happy. Once a Maritimer, always a Maritimer?


----------



## geek

They said this is veggie lasagna, dessert was darn good, tasted like passion fruit


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> They said this is veggie lasagna, dessert was darn good, tasted like passion fruit
> 
> View attachment 87762




Hmmmm, not sure if I've never been on a long enough flight.... Or, just never paid enough for my seats!


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> They said this is veggie lasagna, dessert was darn good, tasted like passion fruit
> 
> View attachment 87762


I have NEVER had a meal on a plane like that. You must live right ...... or pay big bucks!


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> I have NEVER had a meal on a plane like that. You must live right ...... or pay big bucks!



Clearly 2 guys sitting back thinking What The !??? You can do that, this is a thing?


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> I have NEVER had a meal on a plane like that. You must live right ...... or pay big bucks!



I always buy coach seats but then take certain opportunities to upgrade to first class at a very reasonable cost or using miles, the segment I fly the most always offers me the upgrade and it could be just $114 bucks so I take it. Many advantages 
Meals are great and the dessert plus you get to drink wine as much as you can sip and as long as they have it available


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

I might have to make some this summer 
probably goes well with passion fruit wine


----------



## Kraffty

Saturday night, Steak night! Rib eye, potato and asparagus and our 2017 Zin.


----------



## tullamore

pulled pork with a little mac/Cheese on the side and an Irish pint to wash to all down


----------



## geek

At a friend’s


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> At a friend’s
> 
> View attachment 87786
> View attachment 87787
> View attachment 87788


Oh, you poor dear!


----------



## vinny

Did you want to send me your number and I will call and pretend it's an emergency so we can end this suffering?


----------



## ibglowin

Not dinner but lunch in Los Alamos, CA at Bobs Well Bread. Bob’s Well Bread BLT Tartine with an egg on top! 

When in wine country……


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Not dinner but lunch in Los Alamos, CA at Bobs Well Bread. Bob’s BLT with an egg on top! When in wine country……
> 
> View attachment 87818



What kind of rose is the wine Mike?


----------



## ibglowin

Rose' of Grenache.



geek said:


> What kind of rose is the wine Mike?


----------



## vinny

I almost ruined dinner tonight. I barely got these ribs to the plate without them falling apart. I was so embarrassed.


They barely cut, luckily I wasn't serving guests!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

vinny said:


> I almost ruined dinner tonight. I barely got these ribs to the plate without them falling apart. I was so embarrassed.
> View attachment 87829
> 
> They barely cut, luckily I wasn't serving guests!
> View attachment 87830


Moist, tender and a nice crust. SOMEHOW I would still find a way to eat the smaller pieces.  
No complaints from me.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Stuffed Jalapeños


----------



## Darrell Hawley

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Stuffed Jalapeños
> 
> View attachment 87971


8 Stuffed Jalapeños equals 2 beers if I have my math correct.


----------



## geek




----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## vinny

I opened this last night. Wasn't my thing. I like whiskey and oak, but the prominent upfront flavour was weak whiskey and the wine didn't push through strong enough to finish it well. IMHO




So the second half got dumped on a chuck roast in the Dutch oven tonight.


It was obliterated. Not one for slicing.


Served simple with grape juice.


This one I enjoyed. No leftovers for tomorrows creations.


----------



## sour_grapes

Could it really be spring?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Could it really be spring?



It can't be - thermometer says 36 degrees.


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> It can't be - thermometer says 36 degrees.


Yup, not here either. Snowed yesterday.


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> Could it really be spring?



What have you got for a cooktop/range? It looks heavy duty. 

I bought a used 5 star to make sure I wanted a griddle before pulling the pin on a new one, but Bluestar and Capital (and other 'Pro' home ranges) seem to be WAY overpriced and riddled with issues. Still can't make up my mind on what to get.


----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> What have you got for a cooktop/range? It looks heavy duty.
> 
> I bought a used 5 star to make sure I wanted a griddle before pulling the pin on a new one, but Bluestar and Capital (and other 'Pro' home ranges) seem to be WAY overpriced and riddled with issues. Still can't make up my mind on what to get.



I have a Bluestar. I really like it, but it is, indeed, overpriced and has some problems. It cooks like a dream. The main problem I have had is with the ignitors. I replaced the ceramic sparkers, but one burner I must light by hand, and another clicks even when lit. I have not yet brought myself to replace the spark generators, but I have heard that you can retrofit a Viking sparker, so I may do that someday. I have also replaced the oven thermostat because the knob broke off.

I like the looks and reports of the GE Cafe that Mike @ibglowin has.


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> I have a Bluestar.



Very nice. 

I was 100% set on Bluestar until I installed the 5 Star and discovered the Capital Culinarian. Culinarian cost is lower and all burners except simmer are 25K so you don't need to swap pans around, and it looks easier to clean. I also think I would really miss the integrated thermostatic griddle that I have on the 5 Star over the interchangeable Bluestar griddle grill option. 

Whether I'm right or not, I've been pretty dead set on open burners for more even heat distribution. The only thing I like about sealed burners (GE Cafe) is if you take the cover off it will throw a 1-2 foot flame straight up and it is amazing for getting some serious bottom heat distribution to your wok. 

No one within 1000km of me has any of these choices in their showroom, which is my biggest dilemma. It feels like a 7-$9000 roll of the dice if you can't see it in person to make an educated decision.

I guess I'll just have to get on the phone with a dealer and talk their ear off.


----------



## sour_grapes

Yes, it was the open burner that sold me, too!  For me, it came down to the Bluestar vs. the Culinarian, which was close to a coin toss for me. (It was about 8 years ago, but I think at that time the Culinarian was more expensive?) Back then, they used to sell Bluestar in Canada (only) through Costco at a deep discount. Do you know if that is still the case?

Since you are demonstrating the wok capabilities of that sealed burner, do you know about using a wok on a Bluestar? You can place the wok directly into the bowl of the burner:  Okay, it is not a "real" wok burner at only 25k BTU/hr, but it's about as good as you can do without a dedicated wok burner, AFAIK.

You are welcome to come look at mine. It is only a 25 hour drive, and I have wine!


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> You are welcome to come look at mine. It is only a 25 hour drive, and I have wine!



Well... If there's wine!

The wok capabilities were another big sell for me on the Bluestar, but the CC has an optional wok ring that should suffice. I just checked Costco and it seems they are no longer dealing with Bluestar. They do have them at Canadian Appliance Source, which did have a 30 inch display range to give me an idea, but nothing to compare it to. It seems other than that it is offered in more specialty kitchen stores.

I agree it's a pretty close tossup between the two, but the reviews have made me leary for the price tag. The upside is I have a wall oven and only want the Rangetop, so likely worst case scenario I might have sparker issues.

If the 5 Star (my $500 griddle experiment) wasn't doing its job acceptably, I'd be much more keen to pull the pin on either one.

Have you got the integrated griddle/grill for your Bluestar?


----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> Have you got the integrated griddle/grill for your Bluestar?



No, I have just a 30" range with 4 burners. All I could really fit in my small kitchen.


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> No, I have just a 30" range with 4 burners. All I could really fit in my small kitchen.


I think you can still get it and the burner grates just remove to fit it, but then you need a serious exhaust system. Are you running anything hefty with yours as is, or does a decent hood keep up with the burners?


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

After dinner treat from my Son in Law.
Hickory Smoked ribs and cornbread.
blush mango wine.


----------



## geek

Tasteful salmon and shrimps at Red Lobster


----------



## vinny

Something got under me this afternoon. I was wiped, and I sat on the couch. Figured I'd better top up the reserves and go easy on the system tonight. Not too shabby with a homemade basil oregano vinaigrette.

Most likely the fastest dinner I have ever made!


----------



## tullamore

smoked beef tenderloin with pasta carbonara


----------



## sour_grapes

What, no one has been eating this week?


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> What, no one has been eating this week?



I quit. I have been finding it too expensive.


----------



## vinny

Alright.. I was too lazy to post last night. Not sure if I have posted this before, but if you want a good feed with only 15 minutes of effort, this is a goodun.

Perfect for say... The first day of spring where you would rather sit on the deck and have a sip or two than cook all night. Load up your veggies and walk away for an hour.






I usually put a whole head of garlic in there too. I forgot.

A classic rookie mistake!

I don't think the artichoke needed the oven time, or maybe just not the freshest. The heart was a little dry.


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> Alright.. I was too lazy to post last night. Not sure if I have posted this before, but if you want a good feed with only 15 minutes of effort, this is a goodun.
> 
> Perfect for say... The first day of spring where you would rather sit on the deck and have a sip or two than cook all night. Load up your veggies and walk away for an hour.
> 
> View attachment 88209
> 
> 
> View attachment 88211
> 
> I usually put a whole head of garlic in there too. I forgot.
> 
> A classic rookie mistake!
> 
> I don't think the artichoke needed the oven time, or maybe just not the freshest. The heart was a little dry.



As I said before, you're a big leaguer...!!!


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> As I said before, you're a big leaguer...!!!



Hahaha. I shared half!


----------



## Boatboy24

Very fruitful Costco run today. I went looking for beach chairs and came home with Picanha and Tri Tip. Have never seen either there. TT, I've cooked many times, but have never done Picanha. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Very fruitful Costco run today. I went looking for beach chairs and came home with Picanha and Tri Tip. Have never seen either there. TT, I've cooked many times, but have never done Picanha. Can't wait to try it out.


I had to just look up Picanha, never heard of it before (I must live a sheltered life). Looks interesting!

A shower here, a shower there today. No pizza since I didn't want to have a long oven cook with the heat pump/air cond on the fritz (just laid down 1/2 payment for a new unit, which will likely take a month to be delivered). So did my youngest daughters favorite, a small Stromboli. Some ham, two types of salami and swiss cheese (daughters choice, I like using provolone normally).


----------



## Kraffty

Fridays we often have a late lunch out and skip dinner. The abandoned old church at the entrance to old downtown has undergone a renovation and been reborn as a brewery and restaurant and we stopped in for the first time today. We shared a turkey sandwich with green chiles and smoked gouda and their fish and chips. Washed it down with a really tasty red beer, reminded me of the old Killian's Red brand. Looking forward to trying out their dinner menu.


----------



## vinny

Kraffty said:


> Fridays we often have a late lunch out and skip dinner. The abandoned old church at the entrance to old downtown has undergone a renovation and been reborn as a brewery and restaurant and we stopped in for the first time today. We shared a turkey sandwich with green chiles and smoked gouda and their fish and chips. Washed it down with a really tasty red beer, reminded me of the old Killian's Red brand. Looking forward to trying out their dinner menu.
> View attachment 88222
> View attachment 88223


That is beautiful. The only thing better than lunch out? 

Having 2!


----------



## tullamore

smoked chicken breast - red quinoa salad with roasted chick peas cumbers and peppers


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Very fruitful Costco run today. I went looking for beach chairs and came home with Picanha and Tri Tip. Have never seen either there. TT, I've cooked many times, but have never done Picanha. Can't wait to try it out.



Picanha al Costco???? Never seen it here!!


----------



## geek

Some ribeye


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Picanha al Costco???? Never seen it here!!



The sign wasn't exactly lined up, but sure enough, Picanha at Costco.


----------



## tullamore

Boatboy24 said:


> The sign wasn't exactly lined up, but sure enough, Picanha at Costco.
> 
> View attachment 88235


good deal i just paid 10.99/pound cnd


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Really splurged this morning and had 2 eggs with the BLT's.


----------



## ibglowin

On my way!........







Boatboy24 said:


> The sign wasn't exactly lined up, but sure enough, Picanha at Costco.


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night.........




Pepperoni (under the cheese and sauce this time) Italian snausage and jalapeño. Sourdough crust of course!


----------



## Boatboy24

Whipped up a batch of Santa Maria rub this afternoon. Seasoned both of these up and vac sealed 'em. One into the freezer for later and the other into the sous vide for tonight's dinner. Don't know what I'm serving for sides yet (aside from some chimichurri), and frankly, I don't care.


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> Don't know what I'm serving for sides yet (aside from some chimichurri), and frankly, I don't care.



Sometimes you just have sides 'cause it seems like the responsible thing to do. These would do just fine with a side of bun. 

I have never made anything sous vide. I'd appreciate some pictures to see how it turned out.


----------



## geek

On the move, like jagger 
This meal was cold 

Same chenin Chardonnay wine as always


----------



## ibglowin

Varis........ "International Man of Mystery"






geek said:


> On the move, like jagger
> This meal was cold
> 
> Same chenin Chardonnay wine as always


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> On the move, like jagger
> This meal was cold
> 
> Same chenin Chardonnay wine as always
> 
> View attachment 88291
> View attachment 88292


You don't sit still for long, do you!


----------



## Boatboy24

vinny said:


> Sometimes you just have sides 'cause it seems like the responsible thing to do. These would do just fine with a side of bun.
> 
> I have never made anything sous vide. I'd appreciate some pictures to see how it turned out.



Wife wanted pasta, so she got it. She also wanted a roasted veg, but the fridge didn't give anything good up. So I made a salad. This would've been better served perhaps w/ some Spanish rice and pinto beans, but we suffered through it. For the pasta, I roasted some garlic and tossed it in w/ EVOO, lots of Parm and fresh ground pepper. This was 2.5 hours in sous vide at 128F and seared over lump w/ a chunk of mesquite. Normally, I'd go w/ oak on this, but was out.


----------



## Kraffty

Perfect looking Tri-tip!


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> Wife wanted pasta, so she got it. She also wanted a roasted veg, but the fridge didn't give anything good up. So I made a salad. This would've been better served perhaps w/ some Spanish rice and pinto beans, but we suffered through it. For the pasta, I roasted some garlic and tossed it in w/ EVOO, lots of Parm and fresh ground pepper. This was 2.5 hours in sous vide at 128F and seared over lump w/ a chunk of mesquite. Normally, I'd go w/ oak on this, but was out.
> 
> View attachment 88296
> 
> 
> View attachment 88297
> 
> 
> View attachment 88298


Well, well, well.... It appears sous vide may require further study.

Looks just about perfect. I am glad you could reach within yourself to suffer through it although the sides were not quite up to par for you. Moments like that build character!


----------



## geek

I’m craving for brisket


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> I’m craving for brisket



Does Delta serve that?


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> Does Delta serve that?


Can you imagine?


----------



## ibglowin

Wait you built that nice beautiful fire for like only 3 min a side !?!? 




Boatboy24 said:


> Wife wanted pasta, so she got it. She also wanted a roasted veg, but the fridge didn't give anything good up. So I made a salad. This would've been better served perhaps w/ some Spanish rice and pinto beans, but we suffered through it. For the pasta, I roasted some garlic and tossed it in w/ EVOO, lots of Parm and fresh ground pepper. This was 2.5 hours in sous vide at 128F and seared over lump w/ a chunk of mesquite. Normally, I'd go w/ oak on this, but was out.
> 
> View attachment 88296
> 
> 
> View attachment 88297
> 
> 
> View attachment 88298


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Does Delta serve that?





geek said:


> Can you imagine?


Some things are probably best left to imagination ....


----------



## tullamore

geek said:


> I’m craving for brisket


ask and u will receive
something like this
- smoked this 14 pounder today - along with baked beans and homemade cornbread
enough said!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Wait you built that nice beautiful fire for like only 3 min a side !?!?



The juice is worth the squeeze.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> The juice is worth the squeeze.


----------



## bstnh1

*Saturday's dinner on the WSM. 6 hrs @ 225 - 250°.*


----------



## bstnh1

Sunday night - Shrimp Scampi, tossed salad.


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


> On the move, like jagger
> This meal was cold
> 
> Same chenin Chardonnay wine as always
> 
> View attachment 88291
> View attachment 88292


When you fill out forms, do you list your residence as DAL?


----------



## winemaker81

Saturday my son made carnitas and fresh corn tortillas. The tortillas are a bit labor intensive, but the flavor and texture are amazingly different from commercial ones, which are cardboard in comparison!





Yes, I'm buying a tortilla press!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Rocky

@Boatboy24 Jim, If I may ask, what do you pay for broccolini in your area? Here a bunch about the size you show is $2.79. Do you have a Wegman's market near you?

@bstnh1 Brian, what is your stuffing recipe for your "hand grenades"? We use ground beef, rice, peppers, tomato sauce, onions, garlic and spices.


----------



## bstnh1

Rocky said:


> @Boatboy24 Jim, If I may ask, what do you pay for broccolini in your area? Here a bunch about the size you show is $2.79. Do you have a Wegman's market near you?
> 
> @bstnh1 Brian, what is your stuffing recipe for your "hand grenades"? We use ground beef, rice, peppers, tomato sauce, onions, garlic and spices.


I use basically the same meat mixture as you do except I often mix 1/2 beef. 1/2 pork, no peppers!


----------



## Rocky

bstnh1 said:


> I use basically the same meat mixture as you do except I often mix 1/2 beef. 1/2 pork, no peppers!


Good call on the beef and pork. I will have to try that next time. They look great!


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 88516
> 
> View attachment 88517


yummy....


----------



## Boatboy24

Rocky said:


> @Boatboy24 Jim, If I may ask, what do you pay for broccolini in your area? Here a bunch about the size you show is $2.79. Do you have a Wegman's market near you?



There's a Wegman's a mile from my front door. Broccolini is $3.49.


----------



## vinny




----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 88515


Now, Jim... I'm not sure how you were able to post what I would be having for dinner tonight so far in advance, but I've decided not to read into it too much, for now.

I will be looking out for suspicious behaviour in the future, though!


----------



## Boatboy24

vinny said:


> Now, Jim... I'm not sure how you were able to post what I would be having for dinner tonight so far in advance, but I've decided not to read into it too much, for now.
> 
> I will be looking out for suspicious behaviour in the future, though!
> 
> View attachment 88548


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


>



Pretty funny coincidence. Those are the cuts I had ready to go in the fridge and I haven't seen broccolini locally.. Ever? I was scrolling through after I posted and thought, wait that's not my bbq... or my supper..


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> There's a Wegman's a mile from my front door. Broccolini is $3.49.


Just noticed today that broccolini here is $2.79 a bunch. Also saw some at $4.99/lb.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Adobo shrimp, whole-wheat pasta and pan seared Brussels sprouts,


----------



## vinny

A quick one, and a favourite.


----------



## sour_grapes

I think I need to fire my photographer....


----------



## cmason1957

My wife said she wanted seafood for supper tonight, so we made basil pesto shrimp with mushrooms over pasta. The recipe called for fettuccine, but we didn't have any so we went with linguini. Very tasty with this Bella Bianco wine I made last year.


----------



## bstnh1

Tried something different tonight. Basically a shrimp piccata with zucchini noodles instead of pasta. Came out very tasty.


----------



## vinny

This is probably the least scratch meal I make. I usually do my own sauces and spice mixtures, but this is quick and tasty. 

I call it egg roll in a bowl, 'cause it was suggested I try it, but I didn't like the ingredients so I made up my own.. 

The name stuck. 


Although I always serve it on plates....


----------



## geek

One of the neighbors in the building brought me some lunch while hanging out up here, nice gesture not seen frequent.

They call this one “cocido”, plus white rice and avocado, did I say yummy


----------



## Kraffty

After seeing a couple of Tri Tip dinners posted last week I thought I'd give one a shot. Paired with a pasta salad and a young 2020 Syrah. I used montreal seasoning as a rub and was really happy with the finished cook.


----------



## bakervinyard

Seldom do I cook dinner. The Mrs. went out to her book club. This is what I made. Grilled scallops, shrimp, brown rice with sliced almonds and peas. Green beans w/ evoo and seasoned bread crumbs. Not bad if I do say.


----------



## geek

Someone said Rueben?


----------



## Boatboy24

Tri Tip. Again.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight's fare featured some local purple asparagus! Served broiled, with Gruyere cheese and shredded fresh basil. Yum. Seared Pacific salmon with ramp sauce; leftover roasted eggplant; braised lacinato kale with onions and red pepper.


----------



## vinny

A lot of nights I try to make the best thing I've ever had... Tonight it was the best thing i could make in 20 minutes. 

Sesame, sambal, garlic shrimp on pesto pasta with Asiago and asparagus. Hard to top for the effort.


----------



## geek

WOW, so many nice looking yummy ones @Boatboy24 @sour_grapes @vinny


----------



## heatherd

winemaker81 said:


> Saturday my son made carnitas and fresh corn tortillas. The tortillas are a bit labor intensive, but the flavor and texture are amazingly different from commercial ones, which are cardboard in comparison!
> 
> View attachment 88410
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm buying a tortilla press!


We always had homemade corn tortillas in Texas and got spoiled. There's nothing like them.


----------



## bstnh1

Sous Vide flap steak done to 132°, topped with compound butter. Beef consommé rice and steamed broccoli on the side. Washed down with WE 2017 Pinot Noir.


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> Sous Vide flap steak done to 132°, topped with compound butter. Beef consommé rice and steamed broccoli on the side. Washed down with WE 2017 Pinot Noir.
> View attachment 88832
> 
> View attachment 88833


So what you guys are all saying is I need to go buy a sous vide?


----------



## bstnh1

You got it! And you'll never regret it.


----------



## cmason1957

My nephew visited and brought his sous vide with him. He swore a tri-tip done in it, then grilled would be wonderful. Neither my wife nor I were impressed. She went as far as saying, never again.


----------



## vinny

cmason1957 said:


> My nephew visited and brought his sous vide with him. He swore a tri-tip done in it, then grilled would be wonderful. Neither my wife nor I were impressed. She went as far as saying, never again.


Hahah, a lot of times this site make me feel like I have multiple personalities. Just when I'm 100% sold on an idea someone else chimes in and completely 180's my thought process.

I like a rare tender piece of meat, but I'll push that to a second preference over crusty deliciousness. It's why I have never felt the need for sous vide. I either rotisserie or reverse sear. Both methods are consistent throughout, but deliciously crusty.

Gonna need a pep talk from the sous vide crew to pick me back up. 

This is bison so it's never as moist or tender as beef, but it sure is cooked to where I like it.


----------



## cmason1957

vinny said:


> Hahah, a lot of times this site make me feel like I have multiple personalities. Just when I'm 100% sold on an idea someone else chimes in and completely 180's my thought process.
> 
> I like a rare tender piece of meat, but I'll push that to a second preference over crusty deliciousness. It's why I have never felt the need for sous vide. I either rotisserie or reverse sear. Both methods are consistent throughout, but deliciously crusty.
> 
> Gonna need a pep talk from the sous vide crew to pick me back up.
> 
> This is bison so it's never as moist or tender as beef, but it sure is cooked to where I like it.
> View attachment 88835
> 
> View attachment 88836


 My wife and I agree with you about that crusty charness. It is the essence of grilled meat that we love. I can't explain what it was about it that we didn't like, other than everything.


----------



## sour_grapes

@vinny, you can make yourself a _sous vide_ machine for about US$25 if you have a simple crock pot. ("Simple" means no electronic controls.) Let me know if you want more info.


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> @vinny, you can make yourself a _sous vide_ machine for about US$25 if you have a simple crock pot. ("Simple" means no electronic controls.) Let me know if you want more info.



I don't have one, otherwise absolutely. I've always figured anything I can make in a crock I can make in a dutch oven. 

If I stumble on one I will hit you up though. Totally on the fence now.



cmason1957 said:


> I can't explain what it was about it that we didn't like, other than everything.


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm in the pro sous vide camp, obviously. But if you don't finish with a good char/crust it will leave a piece of meat rather lifeless. And I have fallen victim to not cooking a larger piece long enough before searing. That also leads to less than desirable results.


----------



## vinny

The last one I posted was a reverse sear from a while back for conversation sake.

Tonight it was rotisserie. The most tender medium bison roast I have done, yet. Wet aged since April 20. No funk, just very noticeably more tender.


----------



## bstnh1

cmason1957 said:


> My wife and I agree with you about that crusty charness. It is the essence of grilled meat that we love. I can't explain what it was about it that we didn't like, other than everything.


You can sous vide a steak and crust it to your liking on the grill or in a very hot cast iron frypan. The big benefit of sous vide is that the meat will be at the same temperature throughout - no over or under cooked sections regardless of varying thickness. That's just about impossible to achieve on a grill.


----------



## geek




----------



## Boatboy24

Teriyaki chicken, sesame soba noodles and grilled baby bok choi.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Teriyaki chicken, sesame soba noodles and grilled baby bok choi.
> 
> View attachment 88869
> 
> 
> View attachment 88870
> 
> 
> View attachment 88871


----------



## Boatboy24

What to do with leftover Tri Tip when your tournament games are cancelled for the night, volume 47: pizza tri tip fusion. Basic pita pizza assembly with the San Marzano sauce. Instead of pepperoni and sausage, leftover tri tip bits. Cooked as normal, then smothered with an arugula mix, then given an EVOO drizzle and some parmesan.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> What to do with leftover Tri Tip when your tournament games are cancelled for the night, volume 47: pizza tri tip fusion. Basic pita pizza assembly with the San Marzano sauce. Instead of pepperoni and sausage, leftover tri tip bits. Cooked as normal, then smothered with an arugula mix, then given an EVOO drizzle and some parmesan.
> 
> View attachment 88902
> 
> 
> View attachment 88903
> 
> 
> View attachment 88904



We should be neighbors , just saying


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> What to do with leftover Tri Tip when your tournament games are cancelled for the night, volume 47: pizza tri tip fusion. Basic pita pizza assembly with the San Marzano sauce. Instead of pepperoni and sausage, leftover tri tip bits. Cooked as normal, then smothered with an arugula mix, then given an EVOO drizzle and some parmesan.
> 
> View attachment 88902
> 
> 
> View attachment 88903
> 
> 
> View attachment 88904


well played, sir!


----------



## vinny

I had NO idea what I wanted to eat tonight. Except guacamole. Just a random craving. So, I started with that. The rest just came together as I was wondering through the fridge.

Guac, pico de gallo, bacon wrapped scallops, lettuce wraps and a few snacky bits, cause I thought I might still be hungry..

Surprisingly full, and very sated.


----------



## winemaker81

Thursday morning I defrosted a package of pork tenderloin. There's 2 loins in the package, far more than Mrs WM81 and I will eat in one sitting (no hungry teenagers in the house any more), and I had the urge for Souvlaki or Shish Kebab. But the forecast was rain, so no grilling. Nope, not letting THAT stop me.

Removed the fat and silverside, sliced into 2" slices, and pounded thin. One was marinated with Syrian Traditional Shish Kebab seasoning -- I have no idea how traditional it is, but while it's designed for lamb, it works great on pork as well! 4 parts ground allspice, 2 parts salt (I use seasoned salt), 1 part ground black pepper, and olive oil. This one needs an overnight marinate period, so that's Friday's dinner.

For Thursday, Pork Souvlaki marinade. You can tell this one is fully authentic, as it uses soy sauce!  

Ok, it's not authentic, but it tastes great. Olive oil, soy sauce, oregano, black pepper, and garlic.

Instead of marinating and grilling chunks, I simply pan fried the slices. There's enough oil in the marinades that I didn't bother adding any to the pan. Thursday night added fried potatoes and a large salad, and last night was rice vermicelli and steamed broccoli.


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night.....

KA "00" flour. 24 hour rise. Nice thin crust with an excellent chew. NM Roadrunner pizza. (pepperoni, Italian sausage, green chile)


----------



## ibglowin

Brisket nachos for the win!


----------



## geek

Not yet for dinner but for later 
Whole pig in the making.


----------



## geek




----------



## vinny

geek said:


> View attachment 88953


You sure are good at the game of life. 

Winning!


----------



## vinny

I have never made this, and I have no idea why I decided to.

No regrets!

Bacon wrapped meatloaf.


Still in the oven.


----------



## vinny

Don't know why I've never done that before. 

Damn good. 


The bacon was an after thought, but the reason I wanted meatloaf is because I wanted melted cheese.

You can judge, but I feel no shame.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Not yet for dinner but for later
> Whole pig in the making.
> 
> 
> View attachment 88952



Your beer needs a refill...


----------



## Kraffty

Pork chop and a half, zucchini, cubed potatoes all done on the weber. Tried something different with the potatoes, I infused some olive oil with rosemary, pepper, garlic and thyme then tossed the potatoes and some onion with it, wrapped in foil and threw on the grill for about 20 mins before the chops. 


Got a skirt steak marinating in chimichuri for a taco BBQ with friends this afternoon


----------



## geek

First brisket in the making in a year.
This one I started differently. Last night I added just salt and left in the fridge overnight. Today I added garlic powder and then a good amount of ground pepper.


----------



## ibglowin

Where's the black pepper!




geek said:


> First brisket in the making in a year.
> This one I started differently. Last night I added just salt and left in the fridge overnight. Today I added garlic powder and then a good amount of ground pepper.
> 
> View attachment 88968


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Where's the black pepper!



That picture was from last night 
Ground pepper and garlic powder added this morning. Looking good so far.


----------



## geek

Looking good so far with only a couple hours in, it’s a small piece and after trimmed I think it came down to about 8lbs

Added some moist after taking this pic.


----------



## geek

Used some foil paper but punched a bunch of holes, the grate was a bit rusty and didn’t have time overnight to clean well


----------



## ibglowin

You need some spritz for sure. Its drying out.


----------



## ibglowin

Apple juice or Apple Juice and Apple cider vinegar in a spray bottle.


----------



## geek

Apple cider vinegar mixed with water, no apple juice available


----------



## vinny

Are you planning to hit it with a sauce? You can dilute your sauce with water and ACV. Then mop it on with a bbq brush. But ya, ACV and water works, too


----------



## geek

It hit the stall in the 160F, wrapped and back in action. Hoping it can hit 200F in a couple hours, friend waiting for me at his house for another BBQ


----------



## geek

Called it a day around 200F, turned off bbq and left brisket alone.
Headed to a friend and this reminded me of @sour_grapes maybe not as perfect but this lamb rack was seasoned to goodness


----------



## vinny

You spent the day making a brisket and then went to a friends for dinner?

Leaving it completely untouched. 

I know that we all try to keep it clean around here, but I can't.

You sir! are a F'n legend!


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> You spent the day making a brisket and then went to a friends for dinner?
> 
> Leaving it completely untouched.
> 
> I know that we all try to keep it clean around here, but I can't.
> 
> You sir! are a F'n legend!


Brisket was done but cannot be touched for a couple hours at least, will most likely put in fridge overnight once it cools down and then oven tomorrow


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Called it a day around 200F, turned off bbq and left brisket alone.
> Headed to a friend and this reminded me of @sour_grapes maybe not as perfect but this lamb rack was seasoned to goodness
> 
> View attachment 88990



If that is not perfection, I don't want to be a perfectionist!


----------



## ibglowin

Nice pic showing an excellent way to do an indirect cook (for brisket or butt) on a Weber kettle. Pan gets filled with water.


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> Brisket was done but cannot be touched for a couple hours at least, will most likely put in fridge overnight once it cools down and then oven tomorrow


Brisket for breakfast this morning?


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> Brisket for breakfast this morning?



In the kitchen oven now


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Nice pic showing an excellent way to do an indirect cook (for brisket or butt) on a Weber kettle. Pan gets filled with water.
> 
> View attachment 88997



That’s how I cook briskets but smaller pan and on one side.


----------



## geek

Not sure why but this brisket came out darn good, the flat isn’t too dry as before, the point is wow delish!


----------



## Kraffty

Not sure why but this brisket came out darn good, the flat isn’t too dry as before, the point is wow delish!

Practice makes perfect, looks really good


----------



## ibglowin

The Apple Cider Vinegar of course!  



geek said:


> Not sure why but this brisket came out darn good, the flat isn’t too dry as before, the point is wow delish!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## winemaker81

I smoked baby back ribs today. We had 3 slabs from last fall that needed using up, so I smoked all 3. This is serious overkill for 3 people, but it costs as much charcoal, wood, and time for "enough" ribs as it does for "too much". My son was very pleased to take half a slab home for dinner tomorrow!




I used one of the coolers that a FWK arrived in for storing oak. When I rack off aging oak, I rinse it well, dry on paper towels, and store for later. Today was later, as I soaked it in water for 2 hours before adding to the smoker.




I also changed my rub recipe, replacing cayenne with chipotle peppers and substituting some paprika for chile powder. My wife and son said today's ribs were my best, crusty on the outside, moist and tender inside.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> I smoked baby back ribs today. We had 3 slabs from last fall that needed using up, so I smoked all 3. This is serious overkill for 3 people, but it costs as much charcoal, wood, and time for "enough" ribs as it does for "too much". My son was very pleased to take half a slab home for dinner tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 89012
> 
> 
> I used one of the coolers that a FWK arrived in for storing oak. When I rack off aging oak, I rinse it well, dry on paper towels, and store for later. Today was later, as I soaked it in water for 2 hours before adding to the smoker.
> 
> View attachment 89013
> 
> 
> I also changed my rub recipe, replacing cayenne with chipotle peppers and substituting some paprika for chile powder. My wife and son said today's ribs were my best, crusty on the outside, moist and tender inside.
> 
> View attachment 89014


I have never once experienced too much when it comes to ribs. There have been leftovers, but never too much...No no no! 

They will not go waste.


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> I have never once experienced too much when it comes to ribs. There have been leftovers, but never too much...No no no!
> 
> They will not go waste.


Oh we all know very well how good is your appetizer


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> I smoked baby back ribs today. We had 3 slabs from last fall that needed using up, so I smoked all 3. This is serious overkill for 3 people, but it costs as much charcoal, wood, and time for "enough" ribs as it does for "too much". My son was very pleased to take half a slab home for dinner tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 89012
> 
> 
> I used one of the coolers that a FWK arrived in for storing oak. When I rack off aging oak, I rinse it well, dry on paper towels, and store for later. Today was later, as I soaked it in water for 2 hours before adding to the smoker.
> 
> View attachment 89013
> 
> 
> I also changed my rub recipe, replacing cayenne with chipotle peppers and substituting some paprika for chile powder. My wife and son said today's ribs were my best, crusty on the outside, moist and tender inside.
> 
> View attachment 89014



wow you those look delicious


----------



## vinny

A rotisserie chicken than ended up roasted. 5 propane tanks and I still ran out. 




You guys know I don't spend much time on presentation. I'm just happy if its on a plate.

Salads though... They're easy to make pretty.


----------



## vinny

Last 2 days I've had to run to the city for equipment deliveries. Where would you choose to meet?

Costco?

Yup!


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Kraffty




----------



## bstnh1

Breakfast Casserole this morning.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Under those buns is shaved prime rib with a cup of French onion for dipping


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> Breakfast Casserole this morning.
> 
> View attachment 89169


MMMMM...

What's inside, precious?


----------



## bstnh1

vinny said:


> MMMMM...
> 
> What's inside, precious?
> 
> View attachment 89187


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 89189


It shall be so!

Thanks!


----------



## Kraffty

Last week we had a late lunch in Sedona at Moonies English pub. They served an awesome Cherry Malt Vinegar with the fish and chips that was just black cherries cooked down in Malt Vinegar. I duplicated it and used some to make up a Vinaigrette to marinate some baby Bellas and grape tomatoes to go with Rib Eye and Mac and cheese.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Kraffty said:


> Last week we had a late lunch in Sedona at Moonies English pub. They served an awesome Cherry Malt Vinegar with the fish and chips that was just black cherries cooked down in Malt Vinegar. I duplicated it and used some to make up a Vinaigrette to marinate some baby Bellas and grape tomatoes to go with Rib Eye and Mac and cheese.
> View attachment 89195
> View attachment 89196


Keep it warm until I get there. On my way and will arrive sometime on Tuesday, maybe Wednesday depending on traffic.


----------



## bstnh1

Darrell Hawley said:


> Keep it warm until I get there. On my way and will arrive sometime on Tuesday, maybe Wednesday depending on traffic.



Don't hog it all. Some of us can't get there until next weekend at the earliest.


----------



## geek

Last evening


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> Don't hog it all. Some of us can't get there until next weekend at the earliest.


You know the scene at the end of Field Of Dreams where the camera pans out and there are headlights in the distance as far as you can see?

Better get the BBQ warmed up Mike. WMT is coming for dinner!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 89204



Does it mulch or bag?


----------



## winemaker81

Mrs WM81 wanted trout, so we made the very easy grilled 2 ingredient trout (trout + pesto).


----------



## David Violante

Cod with a lemon butter sauce and a bean / farro salad with a lemon vinaigrette.


----------



## Rocky

winemaker81 said:


> Mrs WM81 wanted trout, so we made the very easy grilled 2 ingredient trout (trout + pesto).
> 
> View attachment 89206


That sure looks like salmon to me. Either that or it was one big ass trout!


----------



## winemaker81

Rocky said:


> That sure looks like salmon to me. Either that or it was one big ass trout!


It's some type of sea trout, I think. NOTHING like the stream trout we fished for when I was a kit -- an entire fish (including head and tail) was shorter than this filet.

It tastes a bit different from salmon, but fairly close. The Mrs. likes both but prefers trout so we tend to get it -- I'm good with either.

This was a Costco purchase and the smallest package was over 3 lbs. We'll be eating trout 4 times this week, although the second filet will be cooked differently. We may coat that one in cornmeal and pan fry.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin

Both! I think.......



Boatboy24 said:


> Does it mulch or bag?


----------



## Kraffty

Lazy afternoon of TV sports and a few beers capped off with smash burgers and Fries.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Mrs WM81 wanted trout, so we made the very easy grilled 2 ingredient trout (trout + pesto).
> 
> View attachment 89206


Steelhead I would imagine. There's been an argument for years whether it's trout or salmon. 

The last couple years it's been trout!


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> It's some type of sea trout, I think. NOTHING like the stream trout we fished for when I was a kit -- an entire fish (including head and tail) was shorter than this filet.
> 
> It tastes a bit different from salmon, but fairly close. The Mrs. likes both but prefers trout so we tend to get it -- I'm good with either.
> 
> This was a Costco purchase and the smallest package was over 3 lbs. We'll be eating trout 4 times this week, although the second filet will be cooked differently. We may coat that one in cornmeal and pan fry.




Not sure what you have there!!! 

"*Sea trout* is the common name usually applied to anadromous (or sea-run) forms of brown trout (_Salmo trutta_), and is often referred to as _Salmo trutta_ morpha _trutta_. Other names for anadromous brown trout are sewin (Wales), peel or peal (southwest England), mort (northwest England), finnock (Scotland), white trout (Ireland) and salmon trout (culinary).[2] The term sea trout is also used to describe other anadromous salmonids—coho salmon (_Oncorhynchus kisutch_), brook trout (_Salvelinus fontinalis_), Arctic char (_Salvelinus alpinus alpinus_), cutthroat trout (_Oncorhynchus clarkii_) and Dolly Varden (_Salvenlinus malma_).[3] Even some non-salmonid species are also commonly known as sea trout—Northern pikeminnow (_Ptychocheilus oregonensis_) and members of the weakfish family (_Cynoscion_).[3] "


----------



## cmason1957

bstnh1 said:


> Not sure what you have there!!!
> 
> "*Sea trout* is the common name usually applied to anadromous (or sea-run) forms of brown trout (_Salmo trutta_), and is often referred to as _Salmo trutta_ morpha _trutta_. Other names for anadromous brown trout are sewin (Wales), peel or peal (southwest England), mort (northwest England), finnock (Scotland), white trout (Ireland) and salmon trout (culinary).[2] The term sea trout is also used to describe other anadromous salmonids—coho salmon (_Oncorhynchus kisutch_), brook trout (_Salvelinus fontinalis_), Arctic char (_Salvelinus alpinus alpinus_), cutthroat trout (_Oncorhynchus clarkii_) and Dolly Varden (_Salvenlinus malma_).[3] Even some non-salmonid species are also commonly known as sea trout—Northern pikeminnow (_Ptychocheilus oregonensis_) and members of the weakfish family (_Cynoscion_).[3] "




Steelhead, or occasionally steelhead trout, is the common name of the anadromous form of the coastal rainbow trout (Oncorhynchus m. irideus) or redband trout (O. m. gairdneri). Steelhead are native to cold-water tributaries of the Pacific basin in Northeast Asia and North America. Like other sea-run trout and salmon, steelhead spawn in freshwater, smolts migrate to the ocean to forage for several years and adults return to their natal streams to spawn. Steelhead are iteroparous, although survival is approximately 10-20%.

Freshwater rainbow trout forms have been introduced into the Great Lakes and migrate into tributaries to spawn, and they are also called steelhead. In Tasmania, commercially propagated steelhead are called Ocean Trout.


----------



## winemaker81

@vinny, @bstnh1, @cmason1957 -- I won't be surprised if the fish is a type of salmon. But in any case, it tastes great!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

vinny said:


> Steelhead I would imagine. There's been an argument for years whether it's trout or salmon.
> 
> The last couple years it's been trout!


Those Steelheads get pretty big and are they fun to catch. They really jump out of the water multiple times before you catch them or throw the hook.


----------



## ibglowin

Yum!









The big city takeover of Texas barbecue


CNN Travel talks with Daniel Vaughn, the barbecue editor at Texas Monthly, about the rise of "big city barbecue" and its impact on the state and the rest of the country.




www.cnn.com


----------



## vinny

cmason1957 said:


> Steelhead, or occasionally steelhead trout, is the common name of the anadromous form of the coastal rainbow trout (Oncorhynchus m. irideus) or redband trout (O. m. gairdneri). Steelhead are native to cold-water tributaries of the Pacific basin in Northeast Asia and North America. Like other sea-run trout and salmon, steelhead spawn in freshwater, smolts migrate to the ocean to forage for several years and adults return to their natal streams to spawn. Steelhead are iteroparous, although survival is approximately 10-20%.
> 
> Freshwater rainbow trout forms have been introduced into the Great Lakes and migrate into tributaries to spawn, and they are also called steelhead. In Tasmania, commercially propagated steelhead are called Ocean Trout.





Darrell Hawley said:


> Those Steelheads get pretty big and are they fun to catch. They really jump out of the water multiple times before you catch them or throw the hook.



You guys are more versed than me, I just know it's next to the salmon in the fish aisle!


----------



## geek

Yesterday


----------



## winemaker81

We purchased a rotisserie chicken yesterday, and as usual, I immediately deboned the bird while warm. Next I pressure cooked the carcass with an onion, producing a very nice stock.

My son gave me a soup "set" for Christmas, bags of barley, dried veggies, & seasonings -- add stock, simmer for 20 minutes, and it's soup! I added chicken and carrots, and it came out good. Unfortunately, barley or pasta cooked in soup tends to absorb all the liquid, so I have an extra quart of stock that I will add when heating up so the soup is actually "soup".


----------



## cmason1957

vinny said:


> You guys are more versed than me, I just know it's next to the salmon in the fish aisle!



Nah, I just know how to use the great Google. It knows everything (and everything about me also)


----------



## vinny

Atlantic salmon


----------



## Boatboy24

vinny said:


> Atlantic salmonView attachment 89271



You sure that's not trout?


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> Atlantic salmonView attachment 89271



Me like that..!!!!!


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> You sure that's not trout?


I made sure of it.  I don't dislike trout, but I prefer the texture of salmon by a long shot.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Lunch actually. 



Had rib steak for dinner


----------



## vinny

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Lunch actually.
> View attachment 89333
> 
> 
> Had rib steak for dinner


Glad to see you are making good use of your time.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

winemaker81 said:


> It's some type of sea trout, I think. NOTHING like the stream trout we fished for when I was a kit -- an entire fish (including head and tail) was shorter than this filet.
> 
> It tastes a bit different from salmon, but fairly close. The Mrs. likes both but prefers trout so we tend to get it -- I'm good with either.
> 
> This was a Costco purchase and the smallest package was over 3 lbs. We'll be eating trout 4 times this week, although the second filet will be cooked differently. We may coat that one in cornmeal and pan fry.


That reminds me. I might have to go kayak fishing for sea trout when we get back to Florida. Our sea trout is a nice white color, and 15 to 22 inches make nice filets


----------



## geek

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Lunch actually.
> View attachment 89333
> 
> 
> Had rib steak for dinner


----------



## geek

Did something change on the site @ibglowin ? From my iPhone I wasn't able to post anything last night and things looked a bit different.


----------



## geek

I am not able to post a picture from my iPhone.
Anyone else? Posting this from laptop now.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> I am not able to post a picture from my iPhone.
> Anyone else? Posting this from laptop now.


Yesterday morning the site was down for a couple of hours for maintenance. It appears that a new version of the forum SW was installed, as numerous things are different -- including the post editing tools, the image attachment functionality, and the Preview button is moved to the editing bar (thought it was gone, just found it). Also, a "similar threads" section is now at the bottom of the page.

There's now a way to insert videos -- click the "more" icon to display another set of tools:


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> Yesterday morning the site was down for a couple of hours for maintenance. It appears that a new version of the forum SW was installed, as numerous things are different -- including the post editing tools, the image attachment functionality, and the Preview button is moved to the editing bar (thought it was gone, just found it). Also, a "similar threads" section is now at the bottom of the page.
> 
> There's now a way to insert videos -- click the "more" icon to display another set of tools:
> 
> View attachment 89349



Thanks Brian.
Tried posting a picture and an error kept displaying that something went wrong, until I then added a text to the post and it finally went in and posted.


----------



## ibglowin

Not that I am aware. Make sure your logged in to the site. Sometimes you get logged out by your device.




geek said:


> Did something change on the site @ibglowin ? From my iPhone I wasn't able to post anything last night and things looked a bit different.


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> Yesterday morning the site was down for a couple of hours for maintenance. It appears that a new version of the forum SW was installed, as numerous things are different -- including the post editing tools, the image attachment functionality, and the Preview button is moved to the editing bar (thought it was gone, just found it). Also, a "similar threads" section is now at the bottom of the page.
> 
> There's now a way to insert videos -- click the "more" icon to display another set of tools:
> 
> View attachment 89349


Being a creature of habit, I am not nuts about the changes. I am sure I will adapt! I particularly dislike having to toggle on and off the BB formatting codes.


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> Being a creature of habit, I am not nuts about the changes. I am sure I will adapt! I particularly dislike having to toggle on and off the BB formatting codes.


Ditto. If it's not broken, stop fixing it. [Microsoft via Windows and Office is the poster child for this.]

For the forum owner, upgrades are a necessary evil. Failure to upgrade on a timely basis can result in having a version that goes out of support and is difficult (or impossible) to update.


----------



## geek

On my iPhone, trying to find the "Full image" option (I think that used to be called that way), and cannot find it.


----------



## ibglowin

Insert your image and then you click on the image/thumbnail and you will see the option to insert as a full size or thumbnail.







geek said:


> On my iPhone, trying to find the "Full image" option (I think that used to be called that way), and cannot find it.


----------



## sour_grapes

Grill night (a few days ago). Grilled fennel slices; grilled asparagus with grated Gruyere cheese; mushroom caps with soy, EVOO, and sesame cooked on the grill. Sauteed Swiss chard and onions. And a (commercial) smoked pork chop "paddle," cooked on indirect on the grill. Washed down with a rhubarb/crabapple wine from @Rice_Guy (See Other peoples wines .) Very lovely wine and pairing.


----------



## geek

Test


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Insert your image and then you click on the image/thumbnail and you will see the option to insert as a full size or thumbnail.
> 
> View attachment 89370



You’re the master mod, they made sure changes and didn’t tell anyone?


----------



## ibglowin

Yep. Not surprising in the least..........



geek said:


> You’re the master mod, they made sure changes and didn’t tell anyone?


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Yep. Not surprising in the least..........


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> Being a creature of habit, I am not nuts about the changes. I am sure I will adapt! I particularly dislike having to toggle on and off the BB formatting codes.


At least you noticed. 

I was quoting someone and needed to copy and move the quote... I could only copy the text, not the quote box. What the? Where's the quotations. Click, click. ahhh code... There we are. Copy the code, carry on. Pretend nothing is amiss. 

Admittedly, over the last few days I was on another forum that I don't spend much time on. I am going to assume I was confused by which forum had which options rather than it being me that is completely unobservant.


----------



## Merrywine

This is a portobello cap, with a slice of eggplant cooked in EVO drizzled with balsamic and topped with spaghetti, sauce and Parmesan. Low carb, meatless and satisfying.


----------



## Merrywine

Rocky said:


> That sure looks like salmon to me. Either that or it was one big ass trout!


Likely steelhead.


----------



## geek




----------



## vinny

I've been slacking in the kitchen as of late, but I'm slowly getting back in gear.

Grilled chicken thighs marinated in a balsamic, garlic, sambal, tamari sauce. Asparagus, hearbed grilled potatoes, carrots and fresh greens.


----------



## ibglowin

Too hot to cook last night so it was chopped BLT's for dinner.


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Too hot to cook last night so it was chopped BLT's for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 89405



Yummy....!!!!!


----------



## bstnh1

Boneless chicken thighs in a lemon-caper-garlic sauce over angel hair pasta. Beet greens and a lettuce wedge on the side.


----------



## sour_grapes

I wish I had taken a pic as this came off the grill 

Star of the show was a butterflied leg of lamb, which I marinated with garlic, EVOO, and rosemary (and S&P, natch); grilled on hot direct heat for 3-4 minutes per side, then another 10 minutes on indirect. Lovely and scrumptious, and it _would have been_ photogenic.  Served with sauteed shiitake mushrooms and red onions; sauteed/braised okra, onions, garlic, and tomatoes; boiled turnip greens with sauteed garlic; and steamed/roasted artichokes. Everything was tasty.


----------



## sour_grapes

I don't have a picture of the full meal. Here is two quartered chickens coming off the grill. (I am visiting relatives, so it was a gas grill.) Marinated in soy, lemon, garlic, vinegar, herbs, etc., and came out very tasty. Also had potatoes and sweet potatoes roasted on the grill; salad with lettuce from the garden; grilled ribs of Swiss chard stuffed with goat cheese; and broccoli with a lemon/butter/caper/garlic sauce.


----------



## Mcjeff

I thought I’d share some of my meals from Luxembourg, Germany and Belgium the last 2 weeks
Scampi Tagliatelle 



Canard(duck) 3 ways


Schnitzel with champiognoins


Found real Mexicsn food in Lux City. Pork Pastor



Bratwurst 


And a breakfast. Pain au chocolate on the left. I’m going to try to make them at home

.


----------



## ceeaton

A little pork butt (9 lbs) on the Pit Boss pellet grill at our cabin in northern PA. Nice day shaping up, good day for a long cook.


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> A little pork butt (9 lbs) on the Pit Boss pellet grill at our cabin in northern PA. Nice day shaping up, good day for a long cook.
> 
> View attachment 89501



Craig, good to see you here. I am also looking into cooking one soon. Post after pics please.


----------



## ceeaton

Good to have time for a change to cook and surf. Image just before the wrap. These sawdust burners are really easy. Set and forget. Only issue is the Pit Boss is set at 250, the inkbird hits 300 occasionally. Fine with me, will be happy if it gets to 200 a little early. Need daylight to go fly fishing later!


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Good to have time for a change to cook and surf. Image just before the wrap. These sawdust burners are really easy. Set and forget. Only issue is the Pit Boss is set at 250, the inkbird hits 300 occasionally. Fine with me, will be happy if it gets to 200 a little early. Need daylight to go fly fishing later!
> 
> View attachment 89512



Craig you have a pellet stove?


----------



## ceeaton

My brother bought one for our cabin (he has more money than I do, lol).



geek said:


> Craig you have a pellet stove?


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza. Didn't have room in the Corolla for the KettlePizza stuff, so did inside. GF on the left, regular on the right. Actually turned out pretty well (didn't hear any complaints).


----------



## geek

Craig is back..!!!


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Craig is back..!!!


Always been here, just haven't been motivated to cook anything fun.


----------



## ceeaton

BBQ chicken tonight. BBQ baste recipe is from when my Mom was stationed in Texas during her years in the service (way before I came on the scene). Vinegar base w/lemons, butter, onions, ketchup and a bunch of other stuff. Need to baste later in the cook as there is some sugar in it and it will burn!


----------



## vinny

Well.. The last 24 hours has been hard rain. Had to fire up the wood stove today to cut the chill and push out the moisture. Great inspiration for a warm oven and some good old comfort food

Braised chicken thighs in mushroom sauce. 





I expect it will be accompanied by mashed potatoes and pickled beets at a minimum.


----------



## vinny

No sad faces at the table tonight!


----------



## sour_grapes

Grill night! Had a guest, too. so plenty of food. Two pork tenderloins marinated in soy/EVOO/apple cider vinegar/garlic, then grilled direct + indirect, and served with a chimichurri sauce. Grilled asparagus with herbs. Green beans were parboiled, then grilled with onions, and sauced with bleu cheese. Cannellini beans with parsley, garlic, and EVOO. Sauteed escarole with plenty of Vitamin G and EVOO!


----------



## ibglowin

When in NM.........

Green Chile Bacon Cheeseburger with a Huevo on top!


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> When in NM.........
> 
> Green Chile Bacon Cheeseburger with a Huevo on top!
> 
> View attachment 89610




For some reason that picture brought to mind: 


> Never eat anything bigger than your head, never shoot pool at a place called Pop's, never eat food at a place called Mom's, and never shoot pool with a guy named after a city or a state. (There are often other things added to that, Never sleep with a woman with more problems than you, never pet a burning dog, never play leapfrog with a unicorn, Never play cards with someone who knows better and you don't... Probably more.


----------



## ibglowin

All good advice!



cmason1957 said:


> For some reason that picture brought to mind:


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> When in NM.........
> 
> Green Chile Bacon Cheeseburger with a Huevo on top!
> 
> View attachment 89610


Now... You know if I'm thinking 'that is a little over the top' you have one hell of a burger to work your way through.  Lord tunderin!


----------



## vinny

cmason1957 said:


> Never eat anything bigger than your head, never shoot pool at a place called Pop's, never eat food at a place called Mom's, and never shoot pool with a guy named after a city or a state. (There are often other things added to that, Never sleep with a woman with more problems than you, never pet a burning dog, never play leapfrog with a unicorn, Never play cards with someone who knows better and you don't... Probably more.



I find as you move through life, rules become simpler.. 

Things like... Never waste a b*ner, come to mind..

Or

Never trust a fart.


----------



## geek




----------



## ibglowin

Very brave Varis to eat airline shrimp dinner! 



geek said:


> View attachment 89662
> View attachment 89663


----------



## ceeaton

Nice day now in south central PA. Wish I was still 180 miles further north, it must be beautiful sweatshirt weather up there. Bit the bullet and bought a $10 slab of baby back ribs. Set up a charcoal snake w/apple wood and started to push mow the lawn. Perfect way to keep from opening the lid...


----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> Very brave Varis to eat airline shrimp dinner!



Actually the whole thing was darn good. And the dessert was delicious


----------



## ceeaton

Bones sticking out on the other end, really! Were perfectly tender with the taste of bacon, yum!


----------



## geek

My two daughters brought me to this place and rented an apartment for the weekend, made dinner and it was yummy  
Tomorrow is Father’s Day in the DR.


----------



## winemaker81

A few weeks ago we purchased a whole NY strip at Costco, and I cut it into 3/4" thick steaks at 8 oz each. Mrs WM81 was not happy with the cost, but when we counted the packages and she did the math, she agreed that the price was very good in comparison to buying pre-cut steaks. The pre-cut steaks are often $3 to $4 per pound more expensive.

Plus we control portion size. Ok, let's have no misunderstanding -- I can cheerfully eat a 16 oz steak. However, it doesn't mean it's a good idea, and I admit that dinner was very satisfying. The steak, a baked potato, and a large salad fit the bill.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> My two daughters brought me to this place and rented an apartment for the weekend, made dinner and it was yummy
> Tomorrow is Father’s Day in the DR.View attachment 89679
> View attachment 89680



Wow, it's Father's Day here as well.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow, it's Father's Day here as well.



I lost count and don’t even follow it any longer….


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> A few weeks ago we purchased a whole NY strip at Costco, and I cut it into 3/4" thick steaks at 8 oz each. Mrs WM81 was not happy with the cost, but when we counted the packages and she did the math, she agreed that the price was very good in comparison to buying pre-cut steaks. The pre-cut steaks are often $3 to $4 per pound more expensive.
> 
> Plus we control portion size. Ok, let's have no misunderstanding -- I can cheerfully eat a 16 oz steak. However, it doesn't mean it's a good idea, and I admit that dinner was very satisfying. The steak, a baked potato, and a large salad fit the bill.
> 
> View attachment 89678



That looks darn good!


----------



## sour_grapes

Got a late start, so too lazy to grill. Pan-seared salmon (rare) with chimichurri sauce. Green beans with pecans, tarragon, and lemon; artichokes; broccoli rabe with red pepper, garlic, and lots of EVOO.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> A few weeks ago we purchased a whole NY strip at Costco, and I cut it into 3/4" thick steaks at 8 oz each. Mrs WM81 was not happy with the cost, but when we counted the packages and she did the math, she agreed that the price was very good in comparison to buying pre-cut steaks. The pre-cut steaks are often $3 to $4 per pound more expensive.
> 
> Plus we control portion size. Ok, let's have no misunderstanding -- I can cheerfully eat a 16 oz steak. However, it doesn't mean it's a good idea, and I admit that dinner was very satisfying. The steak, a baked potato, and a large salad fit the bill.
> 
> View attachment 89678


You forgot to mention that it was cooked to perfection!


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> That looks darn good!


Thanks! It came out fantastic.

My wife wants her steak medium-well to well done, so I put hers on the grill first. As an experiment I cooked it to medium, took it off the grill and covered it with foil. I turned the grill to low to keep it hot, as I wasn't going to put mine on for 10 minutes.

I opened the grill to put mine one ... and it was not lit. Nope, out of gas! So mine was pan fried. Plus my wife's didn't cook enough, so I finished hers in the pan.

But they were great, regardless of what it took to get to the finale!


----------



## geek

winemaker81 said:


> Thanks! It came out fantastic.
> 
> My wife wants her steak medium-well to well done, so I put hers on the grill first. As an experiment I cooked it to medium, took it off the grill and covered it with foil. I turned the grill to low to keep it hot, as I wasn't going to put mine on for 10 minutes.
> 
> I opened the grill to put mine one ... and it was not lit. Nope, out of gas! So mine was pan fried. Plus my wife's didn't cook enough, so I finished hers in the pan.
> 
> But they were great, regardless of what it took to get to the finale!



I was a well done steak guy long time ago until I started listening to some friends


----------



## bstnh1

*59 degrees here today after upper 80's on Friday!*

First attempt at spatchcocking chicken. I didn't want to deal with flipping that big chunk of chicken around on the grill, so I halved it and threw it on the WSM. Close to 3 hours at 250 - 300 degrees. Came out great - juicy and tender. It was in a simple brine for about 4 hours before grilling.


----------



## ibglowin

A little Santa Maria Tri Tip on the grill for Fathers Day!


----------



## vinny

I found a post last night sharing this recipe. @JohnT shared a great story a few years back and the recipe that inspired it.

I had to make it.


Momma Pat's southern fried chicken!








I was doing great until this point. I made my plate with twice baked potatoes, corn, su coy, and delicious fried chicken.. All set up for the big reveal. I took the last 2 pieces out of the oil... And I attacked my plate.

This is a stitched up facsimile of the original... And a second piece of chicken..

Can you guess if it was worth the effort?



This is the origin post, recipe included. 






Momma Pat's Fried Chicken


Pat Dent (or Momma Pat, as I liked to call her) was an upstanding Georgia Peach that married my wife's uncle. Her and I hit it off from the moment I met her. She was kind, indulging, and amazingly charming. She was the kind of person who would wear white gloves to church, then have you laughing...




www.winemakingtalk.com


----------



## Mcjeff

Pizza for Fathers Day. Paired with FWK Cab - 1st bottle I have opened and It’s already really good!
Margherita. Sausage Onion & Green Pepper


----------



## vinny

This is the sad conclusion of my experience with Pat Dents fried chicken recipe.. 

For now.


I don't know what else I can do to motivate you...


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> This is the sad conclusion of my experience with Pat Dents fried chicken recipe..
> 
> For now.
> 
> 
> I don't know what else I can do to motivate you...View attachment 89762



C’mom man


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 89777



Costco shopping for sure


----------



## vinny

I'm really digging the Similar Threads links.

Tonight's what's for dinner is brought to you by WMT's very own super mod @ibglowin.

Prosciutto wrapped pork tenderloin in a fig and port wine reduction. 








I added a light smoke to mimic a wood fire cook and used a squirt bottle with oil to encourage flair ups.

The reduction is very well balanced. Delicate. It accents the pork without overpowering. Well worth it! Here's the post and the recipe.





__





Wood-grilled prosciutto wrapped pork medallions with a fig & port wine sauce


This recipe is inspired from FoodTV and dinner at Carrabba’s Italian Grill. Fig & Port Wine Sauce Ingredients Olive Oil 1 medium sweet onion, thinly sliced 16 small dried Mission figs, stemmed or Prunes (with seeds removed) or raisins 2 1/2 cups Port Wine 1 1/4 cup reduced-sodium chicken broth...




www.winemakingtalk.com


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 89777


This is my kind of crowd!


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> This is my kind of crowd!



We were missing the big leaguer..!! lol


----------



## ceeaton

Chili night, taco night. A bit of rain in the area, plus pretty tropical outside, so decided to cook inside. And now with the new central air unit/heat pump is installed, no problem "over warming" the house by running the stove/stovetop.

Simple chicken taco meat, I saw a batch of nachos being made (wifey). I made a chili recipe w/beef for work lunches. Was a bit heavy with the authentic NM Chile powder that some upstanding member on this site sent me, so added some corn (in place of posole or hominy) and beans to cool it down a bit. Incredible flavor, will make a few great lunches for later this week, yum!

PS. will make it hard to eat lunch w/o a beer chaser...


----------



## ceeaton

Pesky rain showers still around, so cooked inside again. A GF lasagna, half sausage, half vege, yum! A little garlic toast on the side using hot dog rolls that everyone demands but never eat (and then they turn blue).


----------



## vinny

Still raining, but I'm not complaining. It inspires my favourite dishes.

Osso buco. Bison shank braised in red wine and broth, with onions, garlic and celery. Served with mashed potatoes, asparagus, pickled beets and carrots, and a gremolata that missed the photo shoot. No one was willing to wade through any of this rain to get to the root cellar for carrots. Almost 5 inches of rain since Sunday.

These are my favourite dishes. Braised shank, roast, brisket, short ribs. 45 minutes if prep and lots of play time.

We started with crab stuffed mushrooms.

Currently... Not hungry!

Still sorting out the broiler... Got them just in time.










Likely also dinner tomorrow, we only ate the 2 'little' portions.


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> Still raining, but I'm not complaining. It inspires my favourite dishes.
> 
> Osso buco. Bison shank braised in red wine and broth, with onions, garlic and celery. Served with mashed potatoes, asparagus, pickled beets and carrots, and a gremolata that missed the photo shoot. No one was willing to wade through any of this rain to get to the root cellar for carrots. Almost 5 inches of rain since Sunday.
> 
> These are my favourite dishes. Braised shank, roast, brisket, short ribs. 45 minutes if prep and lots of play time.
> 
> We started with crab stuffed mushrooms.
> 
> Currently... Not hungry!
> 
> Still sorting out the broiler... Got them just in time.
> View attachment 89863
> 
> 
> View attachment 89862
> 
> View attachment 89864
> 
> View attachment 89865
> View attachment 89866
> 
> Likely also dinner tomorrow, we only ate the 2 'little' portions.


----------



## bstnh1

Local Thai restaurant fare last night -* SEAFOOD THAI LAD NAR*
SHRIMP, SCALLOPS, SQUID, CHINESE BROCCOLI, MUSHROOMS, CARROTS, BABY CORN OVER WIDE RICE NOODLES IN GRAVY SAUCE.


----------



## sour_grapes

bstnh1 said:


> Local Thai restaurant fare last night -* SEAFOOD THAI LAD NAR*
> SHRIMP, SCALLOPS, SQUID, CHINESE BROCCOLI, MUSHROOMS, CARROTS, BABY CORN OVER WIDE RICE NOODLES IN GRAVY SAUCE.
> 
> View attachment 89892



I only recently learned why Thai food has become so prevalent in the US: It was a Thai government plan! And it worked: The Surprising Reason that There Are So Many Thai Restaurants in America


----------



## bstnh1

sour_grapes said:


> I only recently learned why Thai food has become so prevalent in the US: It was a Thai government plan! And it worked: The Surprising Reason that There Are So Many Thai Restaurants in America


Interesting. There sure has been a big increase in the number of Thai restaurants in my area in the last 10 years or so.


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> Interesting. There sure has been a big increase in the number of Thai restaurants in my area in the last 10 years or so.



I can also say the same but for Chinese restaturants in town and around, holy cow....!!!


----------



## ceeaton

Daughter requested stromboli. We were supposed to have it for her b-day dinner in early June, but we all had covid and she couldn't have her friends over. So I fulfilled my daddy dinner duties (ddd).


----------



## ibglowin

Made a SWMBO favorite tonight. Lemony Shrimp with Risotto........


----------



## vinny

Revisited. 

When I asked if we should just have mashed potatoes again tonight, I was told mine would be much better if they were baked with cheese.

Well, not to be petty, but they would be even better with bacon and scallions. So, there!

Apologies for the terrible pic. Steam?


----------



## ceeaton

vinny said:


> Apologies for the terrible pic. Steam?
> 
> View attachment 89917


Not enough wine.


----------



## vinny

ceeaton said:


> Not enough wine.


More likely, the wine is why I didn't notice...


----------



## geek




----------



## Mcjeff

Filet (sous vide & then grilled) asparagus grilled and baked potato. Paired with FWK cab.


----------



## vinny

Mcjeff said:


> Filet (sous vide & then grilled) asparagus grilled and baked potato. Paired with FWK cab. View attachment 89979


AND! Melted butter cascading down the sides of your steak, glistening and filling every crevice. Deeply enticing your fellow WMT members!

I just washed and seasoned my chicken wings.... Currently wishing I had chosen steak this morning.


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night..........




Pepperoni, snausage, baby bella shrooms, thin sliced red onion......
Ho-made sourdough crust of course.


----------



## winemaker81

I prepped a pair of pork tenderloins yesterday, planning 2 meals. First batch was in chunks -- marinated in allspice, salt, pepper, and olive oil, then skewered and grilled.




For tonight, the forecast was mixed, so I covered all bases. Instead of chunks, I pounded thin to allow for scallopini. The marinade is olive oil, lemon juice, soy sauce, and a Mediterranean spice mix I purchased at Aldi's.

If it rained, I'd make pork scallopini. If it didn't, I'd thread the meat tightly on skewers and grill. It didn't rain.




Mrs. WM81 purchase hummus and fresh corn for tonight.


----------



## sour_grapes

A full grill is a happy grill! Chicken thighs (thyme, oregano, garlic, all from my garden); aspargus (chili lime seasoning); spinach with garlic; roasted broccoli (lemon/butter/caper sauce); and a scallion or two for interest.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> A full grill is a happy grill! Chicken thighs (thyme, oregano, garlic, all from my garden); aspargus (chili lime seasoning); spinach with garlic; roasted broccoli (lemon/butter/caper sauce); and a scallion or two for interest.



Knew I forgot something just now at the grocery store, I love grilled asparagus!

Reheated and added citrus to some frozen pulled pork for cubanos last night, yum!




T-bone steaks tonight for me and my better half if the T-storms hold off...


----------



## ceeaton

Dodged the storms (pouring right now). Got the steaks done on some charcoal (so much better than cooking on the gas grill, more carcinogens). Served with some early season local corn and twice baked potatoes, yum!


----------



## winemaker81

I wanted to go out tonight, but Mrs WM81 overruled me -- replacing a bathroom light was the afternoon's agenda, and she figured it would take longer than it should. Yup, she was right -- I had to significantly modify the baseplate to get it to fit the existing electrical box in the wall. It wasn't difficult, but it took an extra hour to make it happen. On the plus side, Mrs WM81 is very pleased!

She requested chicken scallopine, and she got her wish. I had to run an errand this morning, so I purchased sweet Marsala, as I knew she'd like it.

Plus I made tzatziki, simply because I wanted to!




Corn is in season, so we had that as well!


----------



## sour_grapes

It may look like pizza, but it was Pacific cod with a red-chili-based seasoning; braised lacinato kale with onions; grilled green beans and onions; and grilled fennel with a couple of garlic scapes from the garden. Washed down with a white Ventoux.


----------



## Boatboy24

Charred octopus salad for lunch.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Charred octopus salad for lunch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 90208


----------



## vinny

geek said:


>


+1 on the drooling!


----------



## ceeaton

Simple dinner. Everyone working except for me (I like it that way). Made up a batch of beef taco meat, wifey and I made some quesadillas. She's off with the youngest for a free outdoor concert at my alma mater. I think it is the Harrisburg symphony if I remember what my wife said.




Made 6 pizza doughs (14") for some KettlePizza tomorrow, supposed to be another nice day in South Central PA.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## geek




----------



## vinny

geek said:


> View attachment 90225


Those look GOOOD!


----------



## vinny

Well.. It wasn't octopus, but I managed to work my way through it.

Maple salmon on fresh greens, with asparagus and sweet potato. Basil balsamic vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 90224


Who do I contact to add the 'we are not worthy' bowing emoji..

This will have to do for now, you definitely rocked that one!


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> Those look GOOOD!



That is called Shawarma with Falafel. Arabic place in DR.


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> View attachment 90225



That was really impressive for you to go to the extra effort of serving your dish on red plastic trays! Looks very authentic.


----------



## Kraffty

Comfort food dinner at it's finest, Lori made the meatloaf, I made the potatoes but the star of the show was the Caesar Salad Dressing Green Bean salad. We followed the recipe exactly from Cooks Kitchen I believe and it was flat out awesome. Trust me, if you give this a shot you'll have to add it to your "impress your guests" list. Link below.


----------



## geek

sour_grapes said:


> That was really impressive for you to go to the extra effort of serving your dish on red plastic trays! Looks very authentic.



Would you like me to suggest the food place owner to replace the trays


----------



## sour_grapes

geek said:


> Would you like me to suggest the food place owner to replace the trays



NO! I assumed you whipped this up at home (and served on authentic trays) until post #11,759.


----------



## geek

Simple dinner with my college daughter in the DR. Celebrating, humbly, 4th of July


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 90224


I'll send Guy Fieri right over so you can show him how it's made .


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> Comfort food dinner at it's finest, Lori made the meatloaf, I made the potatoes but the star of the show was the Caesar Salad Dressing Green Bean salad. We followed the recipe exactly from Cooks Kitchen I believe and it was flat out awesome. Trust me, if you give this a shot you'll have to add it to your "impress your guests" list. Link below.


I can't find it online, but I have a 2016 Grilling magazine by them (we used to print most things for them) that has a Grilled Caesar salad recipe that uses an almost identical dressing recipe as the one you posted (a little less garlic, still no egg). It is a killer recipe, plus you get to grill the romaine lettuce halves. Never thought of doing it with green beans, might even get the teenagers to eat those!


----------



## ibglowin

Search Results for “green bean caesar” | Cooking Mamas







www.cookingmamas.com








ceeaton said:


> I can't find it online, but I have a 2016 Grilling magazine by them (we used to print most things for them) that has a Grilled Caesar salad recipe that uses an almost identical dressing recipe as the one you posted (a little less garlic, still no egg). It is a killer recipe, plus you get to grill the romaine lettuce halves. Never thought of doing it with green beans, might even get the teenagers to eat those!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Search Results for “green bean caesar” | Cooking Mamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cookingmamas.com


No, I meant the romaine lettuce version....

Trying to eat something healthy for my upcoming blood work (cramming I guess). Storms blew through then the sun came out, so grilled up a tuna steak, put half on a salad and kept half for tomorrow's lunch. Yum!

Edit: dressing (not shown) was Blue cheese, but not the homade stuff...settled for Marie's, needs some more chunks of BC.


----------



## ibglowin

Grilled Caesar Salad


Get Grilled Caesar Salad Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com








ceeaton said:


> No, I meant the romaine lettuce version....
> 
> Trying to eat something healthy for my upcoming blood work (cramming I guess). Storms blew through then the sun came out, so grilled up a tuna steak, put half on a salad and kept half for tomorrow's lunch. Yum!
> 
> Edit: dressing (not shown) was Blue cheese, but not the homade stuff...settled for Marie's, needs some more chunks of BC.
> 
> View attachment 90296


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Grilled Caesar Salad
> 
> 
> Get Grilled Caesar Salad Recipe from Food Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foodnetwork.com


Close, missing the anchovies, uses white wine vinegar, not red wine, no sugar used but pretty close.


----------



## Mcjeff

1st time trying the rotisserie. Peruvian chicken. A little overcooked. It was still pretty good.


----------



## vinny

Playing around a little. First time making gravlax. Served it on greens with asparagus, avocado, and avocado lime wasabi sauce. A little basil balsamic dressing for the greens and a sweet soy wasabi dipping sauce that didn't make the pic.

Pretty tasty.. I look forward to a seeing what I can do with the rest.


----------



## vinny

Chicken on the rotisserie.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

vinny said:


> Chicken on the rotisserie.
> View attachment 90333


I guess, but it still looks like "chicken on the plate", but I'll take your word for it. You're a WMT person and they always tell the truth.


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> I wanted to go out tonight, but Mrs WM81 overruled me -- replacing a bathroom light was the afternoon's agenda, and she figured it would take longer than it should. Yup, she was right -- I had to significantly modify the baseplate to get it to fit the existing electrical box in the wall. It wasn't difficult, but it took an extra hour to make it happen. On the plus side, Mrs WM81 is very pleased!



Funny, for me, it's when a project goes long that we go out for dinner!  I.e., it got too late to cook, let's go out instead.


----------



## Merrywine

Not a great sear on the tuna, but properly medium rare, with mashed potatoes and mashed peas. Salad with peach white balsamic dressing and some blueberries.


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> Funny, for me, it's when a project goes long that we go out for dinner!  I.e., it got too late to cook, let's go out instead.


You'd think, right?

We were both tired, feeling anti-social (didn't want to deal with people), plus I had to sample the wine when I started cooking ....


----------



## geek

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 90397
> Not a great sear on the tuna, but properly medium rare, with mashed potatoes and mashed peas. Salad with peach white balsamic dressing and some blueberries.



Now I am craving for tuna....yummy.


----------



## winemaker81

Merrywine said:


> Not a great sear on the tuna


I'm odd on this topic -- I don't care for seared tuna. I like it raw or cooked medium, but not in between. But I agree with @geek, I could go for tuna tonight ...

Mrs WM81 asked for chicken and dumplings, so I'll just have to console myself with it.


----------



## ceeaton

Rain close, but not close enough. Pesky small cell just south of us all afternoon/evening. Fortunately moving slowly south and east.

So I could start up some apple wood and cook some marinated chicken for fajitas. Turned out well and very easy for a Friday dinner (easy button, I'd say).

Yum!

Craig







All of the major food groups. Veggies, blue cheese, quesadilla, blue cheese, beer.


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night.....

Chicken Tikka Masala night! 
The Costco Rose' is an excellent pairing with this dish.


----------



## ibglowin

The new way to roast green chile!









Solar power used to roast green chile


Sandia National Laboratories experimented with more environmentally safe options to roast green chile.




www.koat.com


----------



## ceeaton

Wasn't sure what the weather would be for cookin' outside, showers just south of us all day (in our county, so close by). Decided to whip up a batch of chicken parm, liked by all family members, easy to make while listening to the Phillies eak out another win...


----------



## ceeaton

You know, others are allowed to post here, lol.

Small eye round roast. Smoked to 125* on the inkbird, was actually 132*F with a more accurate thermometer. Rested 20 minutes and sliced up for some sandwiches. Had mine on an Amoroso hearth baked roll (Amoroso's | Philadelphia Hearth-Baked Bread Rolls | Est. 1904), can't beat them.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ain't nothin' better than an Amoroso's roll.


----------



## ceeaton

Home alone, could make anything I desired (within reason cost wise). Chose to make up a batch of seafood pasta. A shrimp scampi base with added scallops and minced clams. Maybe enough garlic to keep the vampires and my wife a few blocks away. Saved some out for my Son who is GF before adding the pasta. Good enough I'm going for seconds (had a doctors appt today, he said I'd live till at least my next appointment). 

Yum!


----------



## bstnh1

Easy one tonight - French Onion Soup! (yes, the photo is blurred!)


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> Easy one tonight - French Onion Soup! (yes, the photo is blurred!)
> 
> View attachment 90513


We must have the same phone!


----------



## Boatboy24

Picanha! Not my best effort, but will definitely be doing it again. A lot of different ways to cook this.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Picanha! Not my best effort, but will definitely be doing it again. A lot of different ways to cook this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 90532
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90533
> 
> 
> View attachment 90534
> 
> 
> View attachment 90535




Now we're talking.....


----------



## Dkrmwiz

Hamburger helper cheesy enchilada, usually I use Italian sausage (Jimmy Dean), but tonight it was cubed pork loin because that's what I had. I always add 1/2 a diced onion and a can of Rotel drained.


----------



## winemaker81

Dkrmwiz said:


> but tonight it was cubed pork loin because that's what I had.


This can produce some of the best dishes!


----------



## ibglowin

My basil is finally coming in like a storm! First edition of the Baked Feta with Tomato and Pasta is on the table!


----------



## sour_grapes

Sauteed spinach with red pepper and garlic; asparagus with shiitake mushrooms, ginger, and sherry; grilled fennel; grilled lamb shoulder chops-that-are-practically-rib-chops.


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> My basil is finally coming in like a storm! First edition of the Baked Feta with Tomato and Pasta is on the table!
> 
> View attachment 90555


This looks epic. 

I'm very intrigued.

Garlic, shallots, thyme, and evo in the baked feta and tomatoes? Do you scoop it right out of the dish onto pasta and top with fresh basil?


----------



## ibglowin

Where you finding Picanha these days?



Boatboy24 said:


> Picanha! Not my best effort, but will definitely be doing it again. A lot of different ways to cook this.


----------



## geek

Posted these in the other thread by mistake


----------



## ibglowin

Spending a lot of time at the airport these days...........



geek said:


> Posted these in the other thread by mistake
> 
> View attachment 90570
> View attachment 90571


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Where you finding Picanha these days?



Where else? Costco!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Spending a lot of time at the airport these days...........



News is reporting many cancelled flights. I guess they were all Varis'.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Where else? Costco!


Here I thought you were cooking Piranha, lol.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> News is reporting many cancelled flights. I guess they were all Varis'.


I heard there are rumors they are going to name an airline company after him... He's already got a car named after him...


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Where else? Costco!



Would love local Costco to bring some...!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Would love local Costco to bring some...!!!



$6.99/lb too, IIRC. Can't find beef at that price anywhere these days.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> $6.99/lb too, IIRC. Can't find beef at that price anywhere these days.



Great price, I’d buy and freeze


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Great price, I’d buy and freeze



I did. They came two to a pack, so I have one more. I may do that one as steaks.


----------



## vinny

Getting some goodies from the garden. Parsley and basil gremolata with capers, garlic, and lemon over salmon. Beet thinnings, garlic scapes, and store bought yuca and zucchini, and asparagus. Grilled and topped with gremolata. OK on the salmon, I prefer not to shadow flavours and this did a bit, but it was excellent on the veggies.

Grilled yuca was an experiment that may never be tried again. It was good with gremolata, but the outside had to be peeled off. Too dry. Live and learn!


----------



## bakervinyard

This wasn’t dinner but my appetizer. I went clamming this morning and got my limit in 2 hours. I steam on my grill in white wine.


----------



## vinny

Salad is not food. Salad comes with the food. Salad is a promissory note that food will soon arrive.​-John Pinette

Well, it's too damn hot for food. I did put some on top, though. 

It's not a rule, but I RARELY cook with fruit. This was extremely good. I may need to reevaluate my choices.

I fried some prosciutto, then onions, (salted) shrimp, threw in 2 minced garlic cloves, and grated in some ginger. I added in the juice from a mandarin orange and half a lemon, and just a splash of Pinot Grigio

Soooo good, especially for a salad main.

I used the liquid in the pan and some vinaigrette to finish it off. And inexcusably, forgot to top it with the prosciutto. 






I wanted to make a nice looking salad. Not just a mound of shrimp, but I think we all know I had more available, just in case....


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Salad is not food.


Salad is what food eats.  

You don't cook with fruit? There's a lot of good recipes -- butterfly and pound thin a pork tenderloin. Sprinkle with salt, pepper, Parmesan (or your favorite cheese), and chopped dried fruit. Roll up, rub with oil, sprinkle bread crumbs on top (to keep the meat from drying out), and bake at 350 F for 45 minutes.


----------



## vinny

One of the few recipes where I do use fruit is a bacon wrapped pork tenderloin with apple stuffing. I even made a video, but it's been so long I can't find it. 

I'll have to give your recipe a try.


----------



## bstnh1

bakervinyard said:


> This wasn’t dinner but my appetizer. I went clamming this morning and got my limit in 2 hours. I steam on my grill in white wine.


Where are you located that you can get clams that fast?


----------



## Kraffty

Grilled some T-bone Pork Chops and made some stuffed potatoes along with fresh corn. It's hot enough to go for a chilled Chard with dinner.


----------



## ceeaton

Thought we'd have T-storms all day, plus wanted to keep the doggie indoors and in an enclosed area, somehow she pulled a nail (claw in her case) last night and it looked pretty tender. She doesn't seem to mind it, but I think a trip to the Vet is in order tomorrow.

Anyway, a three hour ragù with ground chicken and hot italian snausage. Served with penne pasta, garlic bread and salad. Yum!


----------



## bakervinyard

Bstnh1, I have a townhouse down Cape Cod. it was really productive Saturday morning. I went last Wednesday for an hour and forty minutes and only got 32 clams.


----------



## bstnh1

bakervinyard said:


> Bstnh1, I have a townhouse down Cape Cod. it was really productive Saturday morning. I went last Wednesday for an hour and forty minutes and only got 32 clams.


I used to go clamming at Hampton Harbor here in NH and years ago you could fill up in about an hour. Now, it's closed all summer because of red tide and when it's open in the winter, it's terrible. Last time I went (a couple of years ago_) i spent an hour there and only got a handful. Sounds like it's still really great digging down on the Cape!


----------



## vinny

A little guacamole to start.


Served with fried plantain..


Bison steak wrapped in bacon




Grilled zucchini, fried squash, and some more gremolata. Loving it on the veggies. A simple cucumber salad to freshen it all up.


----------



## winemaker81

Marinated chicken breast in Aldi's Tuscan dressing for a couple of hours, then grilled. Sunday we do lunch planning, so we generally make enough to at least provide a sandwich for Mrs WM81 on Monday. I WFH so lunches are much easier for me, but when busy it's handy to be able grab a 2 minute lunch. This makes a far better sandwich than lunchmeat.


----------



## geek

From last night.


----------



## Kraffty

Those are some really well grilled steaks!


----------



## bakervinyard

bstnh1 said:


> I used to go clamming at Hampton Harbor here in NH and years ago you could fill up in about an hour. Now, it's closed all summer because of red tide and when it's open in the winter, it's terrible. Last time I went (a couple of years ago_) i spent an hour there and only got a handful. Sounds like it's still really great digging down on the Cape!



Yeah this year seems to be good clamming. I’m going Wednesday with a neighbor I’ll let you know how I make out. There are some beds closed for seeding.


----------



## tullamore

BBQ pork chops with a chunk of hickory wood for a little some flavor
grilled eggplant - marinade in balsamic vinegar
fried traditional italian zucchini patties -made from the flower and the zucchini with parmesan cheese
home made bread with seasoned olive oil dip with for dipping and corn


----------



## bstnh1

Linguini with white clam sauce, tossed salad, garlic bread.


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> Linguini with white clam sauce, tossed salad, garlic bread.
> 
> View attachment 90763


----------



## vinny




----------



## Merrywine

Ceviche


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> Those are some really well grilled steaks!


I think someone has been practicin' an awful lot! Good job Varis!


----------



## geek

Salmon and some broccoli


----------



## vinny

Well, I finally did it. I have wanted a tortilla press for years... Well, I have wanted a lot of things for years. If its a kitchen gadget, I either have it or want it, its a weakness. 

But, this is 'what's for dinner', not confession.

Soooo... Fish tacos, everything from scratch. So worth it.


----------



## vinny

What's your go to knife?

I bet mine will surprise you, as much as it did me. We use a cleaver for EVERYTHING. Even my guests do. My dad and brother both bought one for home after visiting.

I got mine from 'chefs knives to go', an American company.

I was so impressed with it that I bought a mini version, but this remains the go to. Everything else feels small and takes so much effort to work, while this is so agile for its size. You can chop like a chef, FAST, because its so easy to ride your knuckles. I even use it for delicate or precision things like slicing avocados.

Anyway... Likely my favourite kitchen tool. I often consider getting another, this one has some miles on it, and I don't share well. 

Thought someone might enjoy the share. It was inspired by a conversation with my dad, he didn't have one either and was asking why I don't. I just thought it would be bulky and cumbersome. Something you would only use on rare occasions. Probably the most surprising kitchen purchase I have made. Right next to the fact that I rarely use my hand blender, I thought I would be an I can't live without it purchase. Turns out, that's my cleaver!


----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> What's your go to knife?
> 
> I bet mine will surprise you, as much as it did me. We use a cleaver for EVERYTHING. Even my guests do. My dad and brother both bought one for home after visiting.
> 
> I got mine from 'chefs knives to go', an American company.
> 
> I was so impressed with it that I bought a mini version, but this remains the go to. Everything else feels small and takes so much effort to work, while this is so agile for its size. You can chop like a chef, FAST, because its so easy to ride your knuckles. I even use it for delicate or precision things like slicing avocados.
> 
> Anyway... Likely my favourite kitchen tool. I often consider getting another, this one has some miles on it, and I don't share well.
> 
> Thought someone might enjoy the share. It was inspired by a conversation with my dad, he didn't have one either and was asking why I don't. I just thought it would be bulky and cumbersome. Something you would only use on rare occasions. Probably the most surprising kitchen purchase I have made. Right next to the fact that I rarely use my hand blender, I thought I would be an I can't live without it purchase. Turns out, that's my cleaver!View attachment 90820




That is very interesting. I am indeed surprised -- and also intrigued! 

My go-to is a Shun Classic 8" chef's knife. I also have a much thinner/lighter Japanese chef's knife, and a very nice heavier German chef's knife (A Zwilling Pro). However, the Shun is the Goldilocks weight/thickness.

I just may try out a cleaver like the one you have! My brother also swears by them.


----------



## ibglowin

Corn or Flour?



vinny said:


> Well, I finally did it. I have wanted a tortilla press for years... Well, I have wanted a lot of things for years. If its a kitchen gadget, I either have it or want it, its a weakness.
> 
> But, this is 'what's for dinner', not confession.
> 
> Soooo... Fish tacos, everything from scratch. So worth it.
> 
> View attachment 90800
> 
> View attachment 90801
> 
> View attachment 90802
> 
> View attachment 90803


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> That is very interesting. I am indeed surprised -- and also intrigued!
> 
> My go-to is a Shun Classic 8" chef's knife. I also have a much thinner/lighter Japanese chef's knife, and a very nice heavier German chef's knife (A Zwilling Pro). However, the Shun is the Goldilocks weight/thickness.
> 
> I just may try out a cleaver like the one you have! My brother also swears by them.


Our kitchen could use two. We both go for it first. This one is a little smaller and lighter than most. The blade is thin, and it's crazy sharp. I have tried others and they do not feel as comfortable and agile with an extra thick, heavy blade.

I have a few Japanese knives. They are comfortable and sharp. I really like them, but as I said, if it's not a precision job they take a lot more effort to chop things and it's honestly a 'what is this nonsense, where is my cleaver' moment.

The other benefit is it also picks up a heap of food to transfer to a plate, the pan, etc.


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> Corn or Flour?


Flour. Real corn tortillas are not a common thing here. I have only had them when I travel, and I find it's bitter. I'm just not used to it, or being able to taste the tortilla over the filling, so I went with flour. 

I'd be curious to try white corn flour. What I have had was definitely yellow, and I wonder if white would have the same bitterness.


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> That is very interesting. I am indeed surprised -- and also intrigued!
> 
> My go-to is a Shun Classic 8" chef's knife. I also have a much thinner/lighter Japanese chef's knife, and a very nice heavier German chef's knife (A Zwilling Pro). However, the Shun is the Goldilocks weight/thickness.
> 
> I just may try out a cleaver like the one you have! My brother also swears by them.


Not to toy with you, but you seem quite interested. If you look at the curve of the blade there is enough there that you can easily rock chop things like parsley and cilantro. It's also straight enough that you can tap chop off your knuckles, slightly leaned forward on the front half and straight up and down in the center depending on what is comfortable. Then if you extend your finger along the back of the spine it makes the tip almost like a pen tip, and you can draw as narrow a slice through an avocado as you like.

I just went and sliced a garlic for no good reason. I feel like a salesman, but I just like it that much. As fast as you can tap the blade on the cutting board, garlic so thin you can see through it.

Shockingly agile for what it is.


----------



## Neb Farmer

Frying up some nice new york steaks....slow frying because they're still frozen a bit. Slow will get it. Yum


----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> Not to toy with you, but you seem quite interested. If you look at the curve of the blade there is enough there that you can easily rock chop things like parsley and cilantro. It's also straight enough that you can tap chop off your knuckles, slightly leaned forward on the front half and straight up and down in the center depending on what is comfortable. Then if you extend your finger along the back of the spine it makes the tip almost like a pen tip, and you can draw as narrow a slice through an avocado as you like.
> 
> I just went and sliced a garlic for no good reason. I feel like a salesman, but I just like it that much. As fast as you can tap the blade on the cutting board, garlic so thin you can see through it.
> 
> Shockingly agile for what it is.
> View attachment 90850



I am an amateur knife dilettante, so I will definitely give one a go. I thought I had exhausted my exploration, but had never gone in that direction. I will buy one and give it a try.


----------



## geek

St Louis ribs from Costco.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I am an amateur knife dilettante, so I will definitely give one a go. I thought I had exhausted my exploration, but had never gone in that direction. I will buy one and give it a try.



I look forward to your detailed report. Darn it, Vinny! You're going to end up costing me money!


----------



## geek

That’s a Chardonnay without the label.


----------



## ceeaton

End of the week comfort food dinners, getting lazy....

Beefaroni...




Fish sammy...




Shepherds pie...




Common theme, too hot to cook outside.

Yum!


----------



## vinny

ceeaton said:


> End of the week comfort food dinners, getting lazy....
> 
> Beefaroni...
> 
> View attachment 90927
> 
> 
> Fish sammy...
> 
> View attachment 90928
> 
> 
> Shepherds pie...
> 
> View attachment 90929
> 
> 
> Common theme, too hot to cook outside.
> 
> Yum!


Is this Thursday, Friday, Saturday? Or, 5:00, 6:00, and 7:00 PM?


----------



## bstnh1

Blueberries from the back yard. In the oven early this AM before the scorching mid-day heat here.


----------



## bstnh1

vinny said:


> What's your go to knife?
> 
> I bet mine will surprise you, as much as it did me. We use a cleaver for EVERYTHING. Even my guests do. My dad and brother both bought one for home after visiting.
> 
> I got mine from 'chefs knives to go', an American company.
> 
> I was so impressed with it that I bought a mini version, but this remains the go to. Everything else feels small and takes so much effort to work, while this is so agile for its size. You can chop like a chef, FAST, because its so easy to ride your knuckles. I even use it for delicate or precision things like slicing avocados.
> 
> Anyway... Likely my favourite kitchen tool. I often consider getting another, this one has some miles on it, and I don't share well.
> 
> Thought someone might enjoy the share. It was inspired by a conversation with my dad, he didn't have one either and was asking why I don't. I just thought it would be bulky and cumbersome. Something you would only use on rare occasions. Probably the most surprising kitchen purchase I have made. Right next to the fact that I rarely use my hand blender, I thought I would be an I can't live without it purchase. Turns out, that's my cleaver!View attachment 90820


I have a clever. It lives 24/7 in the drawer under the stove. I rarely use it. My go-to is a Wusthof 8" chef's knife. I have a full set of Wusthof knives and I prefer those over any others I have used.


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> Blueberries from the back yard. In the oven early this AM before the scorching mid-day heat here.
> 
> View attachment 90944



I love blueberry muffins!!!

I was goi g to be in your neck of the woods but then we changed our mind.

My college daughter came home and never been to Mt. Washington, even though the temperature is too hot I can only imagine how fresh it must be up there.


----------



## Merrywine

Pan seared scallops, fresh green beans and brown rice.


----------



## geek

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 90952
> Pan seared scallops, fresh green beans and brown rice.



Yummy


----------



## ceeaton

vinny said:


> Is this Thursday, Friday, Saturday? Or, 5:00, 6:00, and 7:00 PM?


Ha! You sound like my workmates, lol. No I think it was Wednesday, Friday and Saturday dinners ....

Now for Sunday, way too hot around here for an old person of almost 60 to be hoofin' it outside, so now that I have reliable cooling, decided to go for an indoor pizza experiment. 12" x 12" pans, two different doughs. One was a King Arthur hi gluten flour base, the other a Delallo 00 organic base. 450 deg F oven using convection with a pizza stone in the bottom to maintain heat, hopefully. Sauce was a mix of farmers market overly ripe maters (heirlooms) and some paste type that could have been more ripe. Cooked down for about 4 hours yesterday, used them cold with added fresh basil and a touch of oregano, which was fresh as well. Cheese was a mix of provolone and mozzarella, whole milk versions.

Delallo 00 crust hands down beat out the KA hi gluten crust at this cooking temp. In the past the KA seems to do pretty well on a 700*F KettlePIzza setup, though other 00 (not Delallo) flours do really well also. Either way, it was a successful experiment in my eyes, because it was Yum!


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> I have a clever. It lives 24/7 in the drawer under the stove. I rarely use it. My go-to is a Wusthof 8" chef's knife. I have a full set of Wusthof knives and I prefer those over any others I have used.


They are sharp. I'll give them that. My folks have Wusthof, and bought my brother a set for his house warming. I like to be different, so I went with Japanese knives. Multiple brands. Just 'cause. I do have a Wusthof in the drawer, though. It's nice and sharp, I was thinking I might want another one or two. 

I'd like a serious chef's knife. Japanese knives tend to be lower profile, I still have a spot for a beefy chef's knife. I might look at a Wusthof next time I have a chance.


----------



## vinny

No longer hot. This evening was grey and dreary. Taking a page from Craig's book with a little comfort food.

Good ole bison Salisbury steak.


----------



## ceeaton

Vinny, my boys would love you, their three most favorite veges, Brussel sprouts, grilled asparagus and grilled zucchini... only thing missing in their book is the Parmesan encrusting the sprouts. They are not big onion fans either, that's a work in progress on the younger one. The older one is on his own, he just needs to send money to his aging parents...yea, right!

Storms abound, so did an easy meal for me since wifey is picking up extra time at the hospital in central sterile (at double pay, nice). Didn't realize my Son didn't work today, sautéed some organic red chard with shallot, garlic, red onion, Vidalia onion, cherry maters and a very small green pepper from the neighbors in a pat of butter and EVOO, eventually added some balsamic vinegar, just a few dashes. Topped it with a few blackened tuna slices. Didn't get the grill hot enough (aka didn't wait long enough to grill), so didn't get any nice burnt edges. Sweetness from the onion and the vinegar really added to the overall flavor of the chard. Gave my Son 1/3 of the tuna and did an extra salmon chunk, he said he's gonna do a GF pasta and use the chard and fish with some cheese to build his dinner later. I love when he experiments, he'll learn how much fun it is, especially when it works out and tastes good!


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Vinny, my boys would love you, their three most favorite veges, Brussel sprouts, grilled asparagus and grilled zucchini... only thing missing in their book is the Parmesan encrusting the sprouts. They are not big onion fans either, that's a work in progress on the younger one. The older one is on his own, he just needs to send money to his aging parents...yea, right!
> 
> Storms abound, so did an easy meal for me since wifey is picking up extra time at the hospital in central sterile (at double pay, nice). Didn't realize my Son didn't work today, sautéed some organic red chard with shallot, garlic, red onion, Vidalia onion, cherry maters and a very small green pepper from the neighbors in a pat of butter and EVOO, eventually added some balsamic vinegar, just a few dashes. Topped it with a few blackened tuna slices. Didn't get the grill hot enough (aka didn't wait long enough to grill), so didn't get any nice burnt edges. Sweetness from the onion and the vinegar really added to the overall flavor of the chard. Gave my Son 1/3 of the tuna and did an extra salmon chunk, he said he's gonna do a GF pasta and use the chard and fish with some cheese to build his dinner later. I love when he experiments, he'll learn how much fun it is, especially when it works out and tastes good!
> 
> View attachment 90985


----------



## bstnh1

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 90952
> Pan seared scallops, fresh green beans and brown rice.


Fresh dry scallops are on sale here this week for $19. Lobsters for $6.99 lb.


----------



## vinny

ceeaton said:


> Vinny, my boys would love you, their three most favorite veges, Brussel sprouts, grilled asparagus and grilled zucchini... only thing missing in their book is the Parmesan encrusting the sprouts. They are not big onion fans either, that's a work in progress on the younger one. The older one is on his own, he just needs to send money to his aging parents...yea, right!
> 
> Storms abound, so did an easy meal for me since wifey is picking up extra time at the hospital in central sterile (at double pay, nice). Didn't realize my Son didn't work today, sautéed some organic red chard with shallot, garlic, red onion, Vidalia onion, cherry maters and a very small green pepper from the neighbors in a pat of butter and EVOO, eventually added some balsamic vinegar, just a few dashes. Topped it with a few blackened tuna slices. Didn't get the grill hot enough (aka didn't wait long enough to grill), so didn't get any nice burnt edges. Sweetness from the onion and the vinegar really added to the overall flavor of the chard. Gave my Son 1/3 of the tuna and did an extra salmon chunk, he said he's gonna do a GF pasta and use the chard and fish with some cheese to build his dinner later. I love when he experiments, he'll learn how much fun it is, especially when it works out and tastes good!
> 
> View attachment 90985


Where do you get your tuna from?


----------



## Merrywine

bstnh1 said:


> Fresh dry scallops are on sale here this week for $19. Lobsters for $6.99 lb.


I was able to get live lobster for the same price… fresh off the boat judging by contents.


----------



## Boatboy24

vinny said:


> Where do you get your tuna from?



The ocean.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> The ocean.
> 
> 
> View attachment 90998



Wait, there are no land-lobsters?


----------



## ceeaton

vinny said:


> Where do you get your tuna from?


Local grocery store, frozen.



https://giantfood.com/groceries/seafood/fish/tuna/natures-promise-free-from-ahi-tuna-steaks-wild-caught-2-ct-frozen-12-oz-pkg.html


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Vinny, my boys would love you, their three most favorite veges, Brussel sprouts, grilled asparagus and grilled zucchini... only thing missing in their book is the Parmesan encrusting the sprouts. They are not big onion fans either, that's a work in progress on the younger one. The older one is on his own, he just needs to send money to his aging parents...yea, right!
> 
> Storms abound, so did an easy meal for me since wifey is picking up extra time at the hospital in central sterile (at double pay, nice). Didn't realize my Son didn't work today, sautéed some organic red chard with shallot, garlic, red onion, Vidalia onion, cherry maters and a very small green pepper from the neighbors in a pat of butter and EVOO, eventually added some balsamic vinegar, just a few dashes. Topped it with a few blackened tuna slices. Didn't get the grill hot enough (aka didn't wait long enough to grill), so didn't get any nice burnt edges. Sweetness from the onion and the vinegar really added to the overall flavor of the chard. Gave my Son 1/3 of the tuna and did an extra salmon chunk, he said he's gonna do a GF pasta and use the chard and fish with some cheese to build his dinner later. I love when he experiments, he'll learn how much fun it is, especially when it works out and tastes good!
> 
> View attachment 90985



Craig,

How long do you hit the tuna on the grill, per side, do you look for internal temp or just color?


----------



## vinny

ceeaton said:


> Local grocery store, frozen.
> 
> 
> 
> https://giantfood.com/groceries/seafood/fish/tuna/natures-promise-free-from-ahi-tuna-steaks-wild-caught-2-ct-frozen-12-oz-pkg.html


That's what I thought. I was hoping it was Costco. I haven't seen it frozen in good size pieces like that.


----------



## ceeaton

geek said:


> Craig,
> 
> How long do you hit the tuna on the grill, per side, do you look for internal temp or just color?


Depends on which grill. If I can get the the charcoal grill running nice and hot, and the tuna steak is fully thawed, maybe 3 minutes a side. First side over direct heat, 2nd side off to the side. Let it rest for 5 minutes minimum in foil, then slice and see what you have. This one took longer because it was the propane grill since I was worried about T-storms.

I guess I could be scientific about it and measure the temperature, but I was lazy. I can say that the inside rarer portion was warm to the touch, even after the rest. Wasn't sure how lightly cooked it could be and still have my Son enjoy it. He said he eats sushi all the time at the restaurant...braver than I am, especially around here (seems like lots of cooks who don't always follow food safety rules as far as food prep cleanliness, just look at the weekly food inspection reports, lol).


----------



## geek

ceeaton said:


> Depends on which grill. If I can get the the charcoal grill running nice and hot, and the tuna steak is fully thawed, maybe 3 minutes a side. First side over direct heat, 2nd side off to the side. Let it rest for 5 minutes minimum in foil, then slice and see what you have. This one took longer because it was the propane grill since I was worried about T-storms.
> 
> I guess I could be scientific about it and measure the temperature, but I was lazy. I can say that the inside rarer portion was warm to the touch, even after the rest. Wasn't sure how lightly cooked it could be and still have my Son enjoy it. He said he eats sushi all the time at the restaurant...braver than I am, especially around here (seems like lots of cooks who don't always follow food safety rules as far as food prep cleanliness, just look at the weekly food inspection reports, lol).



Thanks, honestly I never ate it with such a pink color but it looks very yummy.


----------



## ceeaton

Staying on the somewhat healthy trajectory, a ground turkey lasagna for dinner. Saved fat calories on the turkey, made up for it with whole milk ricotta and mozzarella cheeses. I did sneak some zucchini in there, just thinking I didn't sweat it enough, will find out soon enough if there is too much moisture inside. I did add 2 large eggs to the ricotta, so that shouldn't run too much... Gluten free so my Son can eat it tonight once he gets home from work, his last day at his current job. The corn based noodles from Barilla do absorb a lot of liquid.


----------



## Merrywine

Sea food chowder made with lobster stock and fish heads.


----------



## ceeaton

Merrywine said:


> Sea food chowder made with lobster stock and fish heads.


That looks like a good idea! I'm kinda tied to the dogs whims today since the kids are either working or at a retreat, wifey working late. So picked up some ingredients (had most) and did a clam chowder, loose NE style. Turned out really well, and of course yum!















Contest-Winning New England Clam Chowder


This is the best New England clam chowder recipe, ever! In the Pacific Northwest, we dig our own razor clams and I grind them for the chowder. Since these aren't readily available, the canned clams are perfectly acceptable. —Sandy Larson, Port Angeles, Washington




www.tasteofhome.com


----------



## Merrywine

ceeaton said:


> That looks like a good idea! I'm kinda tied to the dogs whims today since the kids are either working or at a retreat, wifey working late. So picked up some ingredients (had most) and did a clam chowder, loose NE style. Turned out really well, and of course yum!
> 
> View attachment 91055
> 
> 
> View attachment 91056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contest-Winning New England Clam Chowder
> 
> 
> This is the best New England clam chowder recipe, ever! In the Pacific Northwest, we dig our own razor clams and I grind them for the chowder. Since these aren't readily available, the canned clams are perfectly acceptable. —Sandy Larson, Port Angeles, Washington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tasteofhome.com


I used dairy in my chowde, and I might have used clam juice if I had it. The proteins were 2 white fleshed types of fish, a little lobster meat from legs and body and shrimp. Any thing one would like is okay!


----------



## bstnh1

Fresh, dry sea scallops in butter, garlic, lemon juice, Ritz cracker crumbs; sweet tater and corn. It was good!!


----------



## vinny

Seafood week at wmt?

It was too hot for anything but grilling, and it was salmon here tonight.


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> That looks like a good idea! I'm kinda tied to the dogs whims today since the kids are either working or at a retreat, wifey working late. So picked up some ingredients (had most) and did a clam chowder, loose NE style. Turned out really well, and of course yum!
> 
> View attachment 91055
> 
> 
> View attachment 91056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contest-Winning New England Clam Chowder
> 
> 
> This is the best New England clam chowder recipe, ever! In the Pacific Northwest, we dig our own razor clams and I grind them for the chowder. Since these aren't readily available, the canned clams are perfectly acceptable. —Sandy Larson, Port Angeles, Washington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tasteofhome.com


"Fat free half and half"???  I know I've posted this before, but my son runs the kitchen at one of the most popular seafood restaurants along the NH coast. Their clam shower has won several first place awards. The base of the chowder is powdered coffee creamer and water!!! No cream or milk!


----------



## geek

Last night, love this grilled chicken salad at my friend’s restaurant


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Depends on which grill. If I can get the the charcoal grill running nice and hot, and the tuna steak is fully thawed, maybe 3 minutes a side. First side over direct heat, 2nd side off to the side. Let it rest for 5 minutes minimum in foil, then slice and see what you have. This one took longer because it was the propane grill since I was worried about T-storms.
> 
> I guess I could be scientific about it and measure the temperature, but I was lazy. I can say that the inside rarer portion was warm to the touch, even after the rest. Wasn't sure how lightly cooked it could be and still have my Son enjoy it. He said he eats sushi all the time at the restaurant...braver than I am, especially around here (seems like lots of cooks who don't always follow food safety rules as far as food prep cleanliness, just look at the weekly food inspection reports, lol).


3 minutes on each side???? Might as well just go down to the dock and take a bite out of one on a boat.


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> Seafood week at wmt?
> 
> It was too hot for anything but grilling, and it was salmon here tonight.
> View attachment 91096
> 
> 
> View attachment 91097



This one looks awsome.!!


----------



## ceeaton

bstnh1 said:


> "Fat free half and half"???  I know I've posted this before, but my son runs the kitchen at one of the most popular seafood restaurants along the NH coast. Their clam shower has won several first place awards. The base of the chowder is powdered coffee creamer and water!!! No cream or milk!


I didn't use fat free, but mine was only 3.5g of fat per 2 TBS. 

I said I followed the recipe loosely...


----------



## ceeaton

bstnh1 said:


> 3 minutes on each side???? Might as well just go down to the dock and take a bite out of one on a boat.
> View attachment 91117


You need a really, really hot grill. That's why I like using charcoal when I can with some wood mixed in. I've actually seen a clip of Alton Brown cooking it over the charcoal starter with a screen on top.


----------



## ceeaton

Easy button the last two nights. Wifey isn't a seafood lover, so made up a batch of seafood linguini last night. Tonight she was home for dinner, had picked up some fresh ground chuck from a local butcher ($3.50/lb, freshly ground, cheaper than ground chicken or lamb or pork), so made up a quick beef bbq recipe that I remember my Mom making. Both were yum!















Pennsylvania Coal Region Barbecue


This is a wonderful staple of the Pennsylvania Coal Region. It's the traditional 'sweet and sour'. Delicious on a hamburger bun.




www.allrecipes.com





FYI: added some dill pickle relish like my Mom used to, not in recipe. Also only use Heinz ketchup, local thing...


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 91145


Show off!


----------



## tullamore

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 91145


now that's what i;m thing about 
that's the trump card for me!!! -well done - well done!!!!!!


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> View attachment 91145



That’s what I’m talking about!


----------



## bstnh1

tullamore said:


> now that's what i;m thing about
> that's the trump card for me!!! -well done - well done!!!!!!


At $6.99/lb you can't not do it! And they come from up your way.


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> At $6.99/lb you can't not do it! And they come from up your way.


You got that right. When we get prices like that the tail is the size of that claw on your plate.


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> I didn't use fat free, but mine was only 3.5g of fat per 2 TBS.
> 
> I said I followed the recipe loosely...


So 56 grams of fat in the recipe from the half and half??? That's more like it!!


----------



## ceeaton

Found a whole, small eye of round roast at BJs this morning. Maybe 5 lbs, $15 for the whole thing. Cut 'er in half and marinated some for a grill cook (really nice and less humid here today) on charcoal w/hickory wood. Wifey came home and I stopped paying attention to the probe temps, went really high! Normally I take it off at 125-130*F, went well past that. So brought it in and rested it, sliced then cubed and added it to some beef stock and warmed back up. Turned out more tender than I thought, put on some sub buns my wife picked up. She made some sliced taters seasoned with I think a mix of parmesean, salt, pepper and thyme. Really easy dinner served with a salad.


----------



## Kraffty

so I saw a bbq show where they were cooking up Pork Steaks. I bought a Butt roast and cut off the end past the bone and sliced it up into about 1" pieces to grill as steaks. Dry rub marinade about 6 hours, on the fire for a couple of minutes the on the cool side of the grill for about 10 mins each side. Wrapped in foil after adding butter and honey and thrown back on the cool side of the grill till 195 degrees. Lastly brushed with a mix of BBQ sauce, beer, brown sugar and grilled over the coals till a little bit of char. Total about 1-1/2 hour and result in taste of ribs less the bones. Will absolutely do this again. Served with a bowtie macaroni salad.


----------



## ibglowin

"City Grits" for a late Sunday breakfast!


"


----------



## cmason1957

Is hard to see in the picture, but tonight was quasi surf and turf. Strip steaks from the grocery store that was on sale due to the best by date of today and a change of plans. Shrimp on the salad, which was watermelon, hot sauce, mint, feta cheese. Air fryer carrots. FWK Merlot rounded it all out.


----------



## geek

Picanha  and some veggies


----------



## Merrywine

Brunch today. Potato and eggs with a little marinara, bacon and homemade sourdough.


----------



## vinny

I'm way behind on dinner posts.

Had a tasty cod fillet after the last salmon post.


I got this for something new


Filleted it, cured it, froze it, and had a go at homemade sashimi


A rotisserie chicken



A rotisserie chicken on my plate.




That about catches us up.


----------



## bstnh1

LUNCH! Fried zucchini sandwich, homade gazpacho soup, homade kimchi, homade pickled garlic.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

bstnh1 said:


> LUNCH! Fried zucchini sandwich, homade gazpacho soup, homade kimchi, homade pickled garlic.
> 
> View attachment 91237


OK. but what about the Bread ?  . Looks good.


----------



## Mcjeff

I bought a steel made flat top insert for my grill so I figured I would try a smash burger. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## Kraffty

The smash burgers on our blackstone are about the only way Lori will let me make burgers these days, love them. Those are looking pretty good.


----------



## winemaker81

Last night I made quickie meat sauce -- hamburg, onion, garlic, seasoned salt, oregano, basil, few shots of Texas Pete, lb of mushrooms (sliced thick), 2x 8 oz cans tomato sauce, 2 cans red wine. Brown meat, add onion & garlic. Add everything else and simmer for 20 minutes.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> 2 cans red wine.


----------



## Merrywine

Rotisserie chicken, mash golden beets and corn. Ate green stuff at lunchtime.


----------



## ibglowin

Costco run yesterday! Sadly no Picanha steak. Even asked one of the Meat Mongers. Nope, they have never gotten any of that in....... 

But thanks to @ceeaton this came home!  Will marinade this later today and cook med rare. I think I have the perfect tool. CI griddle pan. Need to find something to pair this with. Perhaps a nice chardonnay.


----------



## bstnh1

Bread pudding.


----------



## bstnh1

A couple of pounds of steamers and some clam chowder complements of my son. Five lobsters and some corn were just out of sight!


----------



## geek

bstnh1 said:


> Bread pudding.
> 
> View attachment 91392



Oh man, I love bread pudding..!!


----------



## ceeaton

Once again, storms abound. I'm not gonna complain, we need the rain, really. But makes it hard to get the charcoal Weber fired up and cook something before a rouge storm passes through. So hit the easy inside button. Had made some tomato sauce earlier in the week when the bees drove me inside, so decided to use some of it. Chicken meatballs we put on sub rolls, lots of basil, cheese and Italian type spices (fennel etc). Very tasty and also very easy, yum!


----------



## bstnh1




----------



## ibglowin

These Tuna steaks were 2-3" thick and I had a meat probe in them about every minute or so and still overcooked it! Still amazing and feel like this was Poke' grade Tuna. No fish smell at all. Very FRESH to say the least.......


----------



## bstnh1

Looking for a tried and true thin crust pizza recipe - both the crust and a good sauce - that I can make in a regular oven. Have only tried a few times in the past, but they were about on par with a store bought frozen pizza. Definitely not good!


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> Looking for a tried and true thin crust pizza recipe - both the crust and a good sauce - that I can make in a regular oven. Have only tried a few times in the past, but they were about on par with a store bought frozen pizza. Definitely not good!



I don't know if this is a dead link, or the server is just temporarily down, but it is a great pizza sauce. I make it from memory now, but will try to summarize what I do.









San Marzano Tomato Pizza Sauce Recipe | The Home Pizzeria


San Marzano tomatoes are an Italian heirloom variety of plum tomatoes. Compared to roma tomatoes San Marzano have fewer seeds, more meaty texture, and thinner shape; often with a point at the bottom. Flavor wise they are also sweeter and




www.thehomepizzeria.com





1 large (28 oz) can of San Marzano tomatoes. Don't skimp here, they make a difference
1 medium clove of garlic
~1TBS dried oregano
1 capful of red wine vinegar (I estimate this is slightly less than a teaspoon). Lemon juice can also be used.
A pinch of salt, and a few turns on the pepper mill
Pinch of crushed red pepper flakes (optional, but I like it)

Pour the tomatoes into a fine mesh strainer over a bowl and break them open so the liquid can escape. Leave them in the strainer, stirring occasionally, for 30-60 minutes. You want most of the liquid out. Set the liquid aside, in case you want to add a little back later.

Transfer the tomatoes to a bowl, and mash them up

Mash or finely dice the garlic - almost a paste is good here - and add to the tomatoes

Add the oregano, pepper and red wine vinegar, stir to incorporate everything. If you can let it sit for an hour or so, even better.

That's it.

(Edited to add the crushed red pepper flakes)


----------



## ibglowin

Neapolitan-Style Pizza Crust


A light, airy pizza crust, equal parts chewy and air.




www.kingarthurbaking.com








bstnh1 said:


> Looking for a tried and true thin crust pizza recipe -


----------



## Merrywine

The KA pizza dough recipe made with 00 flour is quite good and handles nicely during stretching I like to add a tsp of EV olive oil for added flavor.

Meatball and mushroom baked in kitchen oven @450F KA dough 00 flour.


----------



## Brant

bstnh1 said:


> Looking for a tried and true thin crust pizza recipe - both the crust and a good sauce - that I can make in a regular oven. Have only tried a few times in the past, but they were about on par with a store bought frozen pizza. Definitely not good!


I have an onni pizza oven that I love. A long time ago, I worked at a pizza hut delivery branch and did the morning shift making dough and prepping for the day. Pizza hut's thin crust dough is very unique. It doesn't get airy at all and stays crisp and thin like a cracker. I really wish I knew what they used to get this result. Very different than any other dough I've eaten or made. I like the dough we make but sometimes you just want that paper thin, crisp, cracker like crust that doesn't fill your belly.


----------



## ceeaton

Looks like pizza is a common theme today. Received a deep dish Detroit style steel pizza pan yesterday, so made up a dough to take it for a test run. After reading/viewing more articles/videos on the style, decided my Delallo 00 pizza dough I made wasn't right for a Detroit style pizza. Remade a dough using KA bread flour and used 1/2 of the 00 dough for a thin crust for my wife's dinner. She said the 00 flour made a nice thin crust, just needed to up the temp to get a crisper exterior (only cooked at 450*F).

Not a bad first try at the Detroit style in the pan. Didn't stick much but need to up the temperature to get more burning on the outside crust/cheese. Inside was light and fluffy like a cloud, so I think the bread flour is the route for that particular style dough.


----------



## geek




----------



## Merrywine

Brant said:


> I have an onni pizza oven that I love. A long time ago, I worked at a pizza hut delivery branch and did the morning shift making dough and prepping for the day. Pizza hut's thin crust dough is very unique. It doesn't get airy at all and stays crisp and thin like a cracker. I really wish I knew what they used to get this result. Very different than any other dough I've eaten or made. I like the dough we make but sometimes you just want that paper thin, crisp, cracker like crust that doesn't fill your belly.


I’m close to NYC Neapolitan style rules, never had Pizza Hut until I went to college. Nope didn’t like it and that thin crust did remind me of a cracker. The next time I had a pizza with a crust like that was in Rome Italy. I don’t know if that was how most Romans made pizza or not, but I could live just fine without ever having it again. I share this so that you perhaps can find a Roman pizza dough recipe and make what you like.


----------



## Brant

Merrywine said:


> I’m close to NYC Neapolitan style rules, never had Pizza Hut until I went to college. Nope didn’t like it and that thin crust did remind me of a cracker. The next time I had a pizza with a crust like that was in Rome Italy. I don’t know if that was how most Romans made pizza or not, but I could live just fine without ever having it again. I share this so that you perhaps can find a Roman pizza dough recipe and make what you like.


Haha. Thanks! I'm a a foodie and like to try different things. I def have my favorites but sometimes just want to make a pizza on a cracker...  

I agree that PH isn't amazing but I personally prefer them over other fast food pizza. Having worked there, we actually made some pretty amazing pizzas. They are better when you control the process and eat them right out the oven. We also specialized in a taco pizza that was unbelievably good. Like mind blowing. It was unique to our little town and nothing you will ever find elsewhere. 30 years later and I've never had a taco pizza that even comes close. I can replicate it at home but it's still not as good. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Brant

Maybe this is the ticket to thin crust


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> I don't know if this is a dead link, or the server is just temporarily down, but it is a great pizza sauce. I make it from memory now, but will try to summarize what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Marzano Tomato Pizza Sauce Recipe | The Home Pizzeria
> 
> 
> San Marzano tomatoes are an Italian heirloom variety of plum tomatoes. Compared to roma tomatoes San Marzano have fewer seeds, more meaty texture, and thinner shape; often with a point at the bottom. Flavor wise they are also sweeter and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thehomepizzeria.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 large (28 oz) can of San Marzano tomatoes. Don't skimp here, they make a difference
> 1 medium clove of garlic
> ~1TBS dried oregano
> 1 capful of red wine vinegar (I estimate this is slightly less than a teaspoon). Lemon juice can also be used.
> A pinch of salt, and a few turns on the pepper mill
> 
> Pour the tomatoes into a fine mesh strainer over a bowl and break them open so the liquid can escape. Leave them in the strainer, stirring occasionally, for 30-60 minutes. You want most of the liquid out. Set the liquid aside, in case you want to add a little back later.
> 
> Transfer the tomatoes to a bowl, and mash them up
> 
> Mash or finely dice the garlic - almost a paste is good her - and add to the tomatoes
> 
> Add the oregano, pepper and red wine vinegar, stir to incorporate everything. If you can let it sit for an hour or so, even better.
> 
> That's itr


Looks good - it's pretty much like a copycat recipe I've seen online for a popular New England pizza chain, Papa Gino's.  I'll give it a try as soon as this heat and humidity get out of here! Thanks.


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Neapolitan-Style Pizza Crust
> 
> 
> A light, airy pizza crust, equal parts chewy and air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kingarthurbaking.com





ibglowin said:


> Neapolitan-Style Pizza Crust
> 
> 
> A light, airy pizza crust, equal parts chewy and air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kingarthurbaking.com


I'll start out with this one and what else KA has. I see on their web site they have dozens of pizza crust recipes.


----------



## ceeaton

Storms were popping up everywhere earlier today, smaller, but really heavy rains (which we need and is a good thing). Knew I wasn't pushing any lawn today, so started thinking (think, think, think, like Pooh Bear) and decided to make a decision once I found something on sale. Giant had some thin sliced top round pretty cheap, so grabbed that and some broccoli crowns. Loosely followed the following recipe, just didn't use oyster sauce (he has things to add to soy sauce to mimic it in another video) since I can't find a gluten free version, so my Son could eat it as well.



Quick, quite easy, and very tasty! Used some jasmine rice like we normally do, hit the spot, yum!


----------



## ceeaton

Simple chicken with pasta and red sauce. Tomato sauce made last weekend and canned. Accompanied by a 2015 Bordeaux blend, first batch I made with whole grapes.

Anyone else cooking lately?


----------



## winemaker81

ceeaton said:


> Anyone else cooking lately?


Mrs WM81 purchased a rotisserie chicken from Costco today. I deboned the bird while hot and pressure cooked the carcass with onion. Friday I'll be making soup. Other than that, I haven't done anything of interest recently.


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Simple chicken with pasta and red sauce. Tomato sauce made last weekend and canned. Accompanied by a 2015 Bordeaux blend, first batch I made with whole grapes.
> 
> Anyone else cooking lately?
> 
> View attachment 91589


Been too hot here to do much cooking, even with AC. Last few meals have been BLTs, Chicken Burgers from frozen patties, Kielbasa and Sloppy Joes. Not very exciting stuff!!


----------



## bstnh1

Last night.


----------



## vinny

For lunch.

Thai coconut chicken soup. 45 minutes from raw chicken to eating, and all I could think was I don't make this enough. Easy and packed with flavor.


----------



## bstnh1

vinny said:


> For lunch.
> 
> Thai coconut chicken soup. 45 minutes from raw chicken to eating, and all I could think was I don't make this enough. Easy and packed with flavor.
> View attachment 91693
> 
> 
> View attachment 91694


Recipe?????


----------



## geek

Last evening


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> Recipe?????


I'm not really a recipe follower. I look at 3 and then run with it based on what ingredients I have or prefer.

Today I used 4 bone in, skin on chicken thighs, seasoned and thrown in the dutch oven whole with a good glug of oil. While those were browning I sliced up 1 small onion, 3 celery stalks , and 6? mushrooms. Once browned I simmered the chicken in 5 cups of chicken broth with a thumb sized piece of ginger, sliced thin, and half a lemon, sliced. I added 1/4 tsp of fish sauce (well roughly, a few shakes). I removed everything but the stock, and added 1 can of coconut milk. Let the chicken cool. Pulled the skin for the dog. Sliced the chicken, then added it back to the pot, plus vegetables. Added in a good pinch of fresh cilantro. Simmered for another 10 minutes. Served it with cilantro, green onion, and Chinese fire oil (red chilli's in oil with sesame oil). I like a couple red chilli's for heat. You can also serve it on sliced jalapeno and remove them when the heat is just right... Depending on who you are serving.

Lots of ways to play with this one. You can use lime if you prefer, add in thai red chili paste. It tasted exactly like the last time I made it, and I was pretty well winging it.

The key is lots of ginger and lemon, and let the vegetables cook enough to blend the flavors without making them soggy. 10 minutes or so.


----------



## bstnh1

vinny said:


> I'm not really a recipe follower. I look at 3 and then run with it based on what ingredients I have or prefer.
> 
> Today I used 4 bone in, skin on chicken thighs, seasoned and thrown in the dutch oven whole with a good glug of oil. While those were browning I sliced up 1 small onion, 3 celery stalks , and 6? mushrooms. Once browned I simmered the chicken in 5 cups of chicken broth with a thumb sized piece of ginger, sliced thin, and half a lemon, sliced. I added 1/4 tsp of fish sauce (well roughly, a few shakes). I removed everything but the stock, and added 1 can of coconut milk. Let the chicken cool. Pulled the skin for the dog. Sliced the chicken, then added it back to the pot, plus vegetables. Added in a good pinch of fresh cilantro. Simmered for another 10 minutes. Served it with cilantro, green onion, and Chinese fire oil (red chilli's in oil with sesame oil). I like a couple red chilli's for heat. You can also serve it on sliced jalapeno and remove them when the heat is just right... Depending on who you are serving.
> 
> Lots of ways to play with this one. You can use lime if you prefer, add in thai red chili paste. It tasted exactly like the last time I made it, and I was pretty well winging it.
> 
> The key is lots of ginger and lemon, and let the vegetables cook enough to blend the flavors without making them soggy. 10 minutes or so.


Thinks! I gotta try that one!!


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> I'm not really a recipe follower.


The question wasn't what recipe did you follow -- it's what did you do????

Just harassing you. For most dessert and all breads, the proportions are important. Like you, I wing everything else. I have "recipes" I record 30+ years ago as it's what I did once. I've never repeated it that way since then.

But your starting point (AKA recipe) looks good!


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> The question wasn't what recipe did you follow -- it's what did you do????
> 
> Just harassing you. For most dessert and all breads, the proportions are important. Like you, I wing everything else. I have "recipes" I record 30+ years ago as it's what I did once. I've never repeated it that way since then.
> 
> But your starting point (AKA recipe) looks good!


I know what you mean. My "recipes" never come out the same as the first shot. I usually try to follow a printed recipe the first time for something that sounds good. After that??? I have more versions of the same recipe than Carter has little liver pills! (I guess Carter still makes those little liver pills??)


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> I have more versions of the same recipe than Carter has little liver pills! (I guess Carter still makes those little liver pills??)


It appears your mom and mine were best friends!!! I haven't heard anyone say that since mine passed.


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> It appears your mom and mine were best friends!!! I haven't heard anyone say that since mine passed.


That used to be a real common expression. But you never hear it any more. They're still around. But the FDA made them change the name to "Little Pills" because use of the word liver was deceptive. They're simply nothing but a laxative, Bisacodyl.


----------



## ceeaton

Beautiful day here. Nicest August day I can remember in years. Pushed the lawn for two hours straight, then started up the old Weber and cooked a small chicken (really small, maybe 4.5 lbs). Used some apple wood mixed in, had a really nice flavor. Will make a good chicken salad if there is any left once the kids take a hack at it later tonight. Yum!


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> The question wasn't what recipe did you follow -- it's what did you do????
> 
> Just harassing you. For most dessert and all breads, the proportions are important. Like you, I wing everything else. I have "recipes" I record 30+ years ago as it's what I did once. I've never repeated it that way since then.


Nope!

It was clearly.... Recipe????? (harassment reciprocated)



bstnh1 said:


> I know what you mean. My "recipes" never come out the same as the first shot. I usually try to follow a printed recipe the first time for something that sounds good. After that??? I have more versions of the same recipe than Carter has little liver pills! (I guess Carter still makes those little liver pills??)




Some people won't try if it's not written in stone, but I think most here are pretty creative and open to a loose recipe.

I write down anything I create that impresses me, and I print recipes I find on the internet. My recipes notes are pretty well a title and ingredients. Only I can interpret them. 


winemaker81 said:


> But your starting point (AKA recipe) looks good!





bstnh1 said:


> Thinks! I gotta try that one!!


It's worth trying, for sure.


----------



## vinny

Well, tonight was inspired by @ceeaton and it was a serious wow moment. I literary said it out loud.

I've made Ahi tuna a few times before and I was not impressed. As a sashimi lover I decided tuna is best eaten raw and I moved on.

I believe tonight it was Albacore (Costco, but I wasn't there), and it was damn good.

Looks like steak, and it wasn't far off in flavour. I've already got a few interesting ideas to try. It's not gonna be long before this is on the plate again


----------



## ibglowin

This should be interesting. Thought I pulled out a Pork Butt but it turned out to be a Pork Shoulder. Some BB and Beef short ribs will be added in a few hours.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> This should be interesting. Thought I pulled out a Pork Butt but it turned out to be a Pork Shoulder.



Pretty much the same thing, from what I understand. I think it's just the 'upper' shoulder vs 'lower'.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Pretty much the same thing, from what I understand. I think it's just the 'upper' shoulder vs 'lower'.


It's actually the lower leg part above the hock, the boston butt is the shoulder where the muscle groups all come together, of the front leg, not the hind quarter.


----------



## ibglowin

I don't think it has as much fat as a butt. May not shred/pull. Should be edible either way!







Boatboy24 said:


> Pretty much the same thing, from what I understand. I think it's just the 'upper' shoulder vs 'lower'.


----------



## ceeaton

No rain, but there is precipitation getting close, so decided to cook pizza in the oven. Put both the stone and the steel in, ran it at 525*F. Did the normal Neapolitan pizzas x 2 for the wife and kids, did Detroit pizza iteration #2 for me. Cooked down some Portobello mushrooms to remove the extra moisture, and put two layers (not traditional) of pepperoni on my pizza (from bottom to top, pan, dough, pepperoni, cheese, cheese, cheese, shrooms, stripes of sauce, pepperoni). Was half pepperoni, half pepperoni and mushroom. Need to remove that moisture so I can get more browning on the outside edge of the crust.

Turned out really well, just a little more moist on the outside crust once cooled. Oh well, time to figure out try #3.


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good! Are you saucing post bake?



ceeaton said:


> No rain, but there is precipitation getting close, so decided to cook pizza in the oven. Put both the stone and the steel in, ran it at 525*F. Did the normal Neapolitan pizzas x 2 for the wife and kids, did Detroit pizza iteration #2 for me. Cooked down some Portobello mushrooms to remove the extra moisture, and put two layers (not traditional) of pepperoni on my pizza (from bottom to top, pan, dough, pepperoni, cheese, cheese, cheese, shrooms, stripes of sauce, pepperoni). Was half pepperoni, half pepperoni and mushroom. Need to remove that moisture so I can get more browning on the outside edge of the crust.
> 
> Turned out really well, just a little more moist on the outside crust once cooled. Oh well, time to figure out try #3.
> 
> View attachment 91738
> 
> 
> View attachment 91739


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> This should be interesting. Thought I pulled out a Pork Butt but it turned out to be a Pork Shoulder. Some BB and Beef short ribs will be added in a few hours.
> 
> 
> View attachment 91732


----------



## vinny

Last night was salmon night and I threw one tuna steak on as an experiment.. I couldn't help myself. Had it tonight for real.

Beet and tops from the garden. Soy, ginger, garlic, cilantro, and lemon on the tuna. Standard basil gremolata on the squash.


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 91746


My money's on couldn't tell the difference. Any takers?


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I would say it did pull just fine. Seemed like it had slightly less fat and of course it had the bottom completely covered in thick pork skin. Pic of what was left after pulling the meat out to shred. Notice the difference in the bone shape and size compared to smaller butterfly shaped butt bone.





Also had some Baby Backs and Beef Short Ribs........





It was a perfect day for a long smoke Warm for sure as we reached 90 yesterday late PM.








Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 91746


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Looking good! Are you saucing post bake?


Nope, pre bake. Seems some places do it before, some after. Had a bit too much liquid once done cooking, so might try post bake next time, though the sauce was from garden tomatoes I cooked down to an almost paste consistency.


----------



## ibglowin

Try saucing post bake and you will get the edge to edge crispy baked cheese. It helps with the thick crust bake up as well.



ceeaton said:


> Nope, pre bake. Seems some places do it before, some after. Had a bit too much liquid once done cooking, so might try post bake next time, though the sauce was from garden tomatoes I cooked down to an almost paste consistency.


----------



## bstnh1

My first try at homemade pizza. A couple of minutes on a screen and then onto a steel. Looks good, but it was horribly overcooked. I kept looking at it in the oven and saying 1 or 2 more minutes . . . . maybe another minute . . . 
Sure had a crispy crust, though - kinda like eating peanut brittle!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

vinny said:


> For lunch.
> 
> Thai coconut chicken soup. 45 minutes from raw chicken to eating, and all I could think was I don't make this enough. Easy and packed with flavor.
> View attachment 91693
> 
> 
> View attachment 91694


Thai coconut chicken soup.
Looked so good, that we looked up the recipe as we were about to go to the store. Tasted great and will make again, but will try with different ingredients. Will use lemon instead of the lime that it called for. Thanks for putting it out there.


----------



## sour_grapes

bstnh1 said:


> Looks good, but it was horribly overcooked. I kept looking at it in the oven and saying 1 or 2 more minutes . . . . maybe another minute . . .



BTDT!


----------



## vinny

Darrell Hawley said:


> Thai coconut chicken soup.
> Looked so good, that we looked up the recipe as we were about to go to the store. Tasted great and will make again, but will try with different ingredients. Will use lemon instead of the lime that it called for. Thanks for putting it out there.


Glad you tried it, it's a good one to throw in every now and then. What I did is written above for reference. 

I always use lemon, gotta work too hard to get enough juice from limes.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> BTDT!


You continue to make me look things up, lol. I consider myself the Amish or Mennonite of the texting world.

Last two nights, easy meals, what I consider comfort food yesterday (meatloaf). Today was get rid of some frozen fish from the freezer (fish tacos). Searched out and made a new taco sauce. I'm usually just fine with a tomato/chili based sauce, but did a somewhat "white" sauce. 1/2 C of both sour cream and mayo, some lime juice, some ground chipotle powder and a dash of commercial taco sauce. Whew, I'm still sweating. Mixed some with some red cabbage for crunch, made a ho-made salsa from garden tomatoes and maybe too many jalapenos. Tilapia w/taco seasoning sautéed quickly. Turned out really good!

Just concerned with the cabbage and Brussel sprouts tonight, I may have ventured into too much fiber territory (lunch was a big salad).


----------



## vinny

I'm like a dog on a bone. Can't leave it alone.

Experimenting with blue rare to medium tonight. Both are good. Tempted to make some sashimi. Maybe just flash the outside.. Tuna tataki?





This is Tuna Tataki... I think I just convinced myself. 




A different version. Stay tuned, I just ate and this is making me hungry.


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> Sure had a crispy crust, though - kinda like eating peanut brittle!


You're winning if you got that on round one. Tone it back on the next try and don't be afraid to use the broiler to brown the top instead of time. You can finish them in seconds.


----------



## Merrywine

A friend shared some Black Sea bass they had caught, I seasoned it and put it in a pan with butter. Served with steamed broccoli and pesto rice.


----------



## ceeaton

Simple meal. Took some thinly sliced top round, made an au jus with some ho-made beef stock, sautéed some onion and Anaheim peppers, broiled some store bought steak rolls, added some cheddar cheese and made some Italian beef sandwiches. Didn't dip in the jus, were plenty juicy enough. Served with steak fries and broccoli (not in picture). Yum!


----------



## vinny

Can't remember if I posted this recently.. Coconut shrimp.

This time it was a 'what can I make now, but still enjoy it', meal. 20 minutes? Last night's tortillas (homemade, time for a press @winemaker81. Well worth it, I love this thing!). Smashed garlic, lemon, avocado, with cilantro and cabbage. Some grilled asparagus and zucchini on the side almost made the pics.




The shrimp is everything free for anyone concerned. No gluten, dairy... blah blah blah.


----------



## Boatboy24

@vinny : just got an email from Costco.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> @vinny : just got an email from Costco.
> 
> View attachment 91922



Got that one too, good price?


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Got that one too, good price?



$15/lb - doesn't seem too terrible to me for Ahi. Hell, it's cheaper than a lot of steak.


----------



## ibglowin

Portabella Mushroom Ravioli with a butter sage sauce.


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> @vinny : just got an email from Costco.
> 
> View attachment 91922


The only thing better than tuna, is 10 lbs of tuna!

I had guests for dinner last night. I did steak and tuna.. I didn't get any pictures of the grill or the feed, I was trying to get everyone fed. I did try tuna tataki, though. I made an orange, ginger, soy, sesame oil dressing and dipped it in soy and wasabi.. It was really good.

Everyone was content with their steak. I ate the whole plate, and I regret nothing!


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> The only thing better than tuna, is 10 lbs of tuna!
> 
> I had guests for dinner last night. I did steak and tuna.. I didn't get any pictures of the grill or the feed, I was trying to get everyone fed. I did try tuna tataki, though. I made an orange, ginger, soy, sesame oil dressing and dipped it in soy and wasabi.. It was really good.
> 
> Everyone was content with their steak. I ate the whole plate, and I regret nothing!
> View attachment 91946



Do you look for internal temp or color to pull the tuna off the grill, I assume not direct fire.


----------



## ceeaton

Making a bunch of tomato sauce, so needed a dish to add some to. Searched a GF option for baked ziti and executed the recipe. Tastes really good, yum!


----------



## geek




----------



## vinny

geek said:


> Do you look for internal temp or color to pull the tuna off the grill, I assume not direct fire.


The only point of cooking is to kill bacteria on the outside. It's literally a sear on high heat and you take it off. Maybe a minute or 2 a side. I even put it in the fridge while the others were cooking.

Because it is frozen there is no need to worry about eating it rare, but without knowing how it is handled it is just safer to give it a quick sear. Otherwise I would have made sashimi. 

The sear does add flavor and sauce really makes it, but it's as rare as you can get.


----------



## vinny

geek said:


> View attachment 91966
> View attachment 91967
> View attachment 91968


Your presentation is getting really good!  

What's the middle dish in the bowl? Looks good!


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> Your presentation is getting really good!
> 
> What's the middle dish in the bowl? Looks good!



At a restaurant. It was a Ahi tuna bowl, but honestly would not order this any longer, it was more like an avocado/veggies bowl rather than Ahi tuna  
They mix the little bit of tuna you get that you cannot even tell there's tuna in there.


----------



## ibglowin

Just a heads up for anyone who buys Heavy Duty Reynolds Wrap from Costco in the 2 pack. I just picked up some a few weeks ago and opened it up and was shocked. The "heavy duty" stuff from Costco is NOT heavy duty anymore. It is at best regular foil now. It tears like regular foil and bends like regular foil. The two pack will last us several years and we use it to line baking dishes so it won't go bad but for wrapping ribs its going to be worthless as it will tear and holes will be poked in it from the rib bones with the greatest of ease.

I just ordered some "Reynolds Wrap Pitmaster's Choice" foil from the Amazon hoping it would be even better than the old Heavy Duty stuff from Costco but sadly it feels like the old Heavy Duty Costco stuff.

Caveat Emptor as they say.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Just a heads up for anyone who buys Heavy Duty Reynolds Wrap from Costco in the 2 pack. I just picked up some a few weeks ago and opened it up and was shocked. The "heavy duty" stuff from Costco is NOT heavy duty anymore. It is at best regular foil now. It tears like regular foil and bends like regular foil. The two pack will last us several years and we use it to line baking dishes so it won't go bad but for wrapping ribs its going to be worthless as it will tear and holes will be poked in it from the rib bones with the greatest of ease.
> 
> I just ordered some "Reynolds Wrap Pitmaster's Choice" foil from the Amazon hoping it would be even better than the old Heavy Duty stuff from Costco but sadly it feels like the old Heavy Duty Costco stuff.
> 
> Caveat Emptor as they say.
> 
> View attachment 92018
> 
> 
> View attachment 92019


Double layer helps... I know it is 2X more expensive that way, but it works.


----------



## ceeaton

Small pop up storms abounding (known as pop torrents in our house), so did some chicken fajitas, argh, inside. Coated with some rub and baked in the oven at 400 for 30 minutes. Sliced and added to some cooked down onions and peppers from the garden (have to keep it mild or the girls revolt). Made a garden salsa and added a few jalapenos to spice it up.

Of course the storms cleared out for the last 1.5 hours, could have gotten the cook in (and the added charcoal flavor as well). Still yum!


----------



## ibglowin

Thats the whole point of "heavy duty" Did not need to double wrap it!



ceeaton said:


> Double layer helps... I know it is 2X more expensive that way, but it works.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Thats the whole point of "heavy duty" Did not need to double wrap it!


Well, at least you know not to purchase that version again... I'm trying to be positive on an absolutely miserable Monday.

FYI, if you aren't retired like you are, all Monday's are miserable, unless it is payday.


----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> Just a heads up for anyone who buys Heavy Duty Reynolds Wrap from Costco in the 2 pack.


Contact both Costco and Reynolds customer service. You may get a positive result.


----------



## ceeaton

Decided to start experimenting more with a gumbo after watching a video yesterday evening:






gumbo isaac toups - Yahoo Video Search Results


The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




video.search.yahoo.com





Recipe doesn't call for it, but picked up some Gumbo filé at Wegman's (I love that store) and some Andouille smoked sausage that was GF. Wednesday's are all about making something for my Son Chris that none of the "girls" would think of eating (rack of lamb is up next). Got the roux copper color, but not as dark as the video as I was up against time constraints to try and get it ready by 6 pm (started at 3 pm, so undercut the final cook time).

Nice and spicy, jasmine rice is soaking up all the fatty goodness. Don't think this is a real calorie conscious recipe, but heck, you only live one lifetime here on this Earth. Gotta eat good food...yum!


----------



## vinny

Hello, my name is Dave, and I am an addict. 

It has been 2 days since my last tuna grill.

Gotta fill in with something. Lots coming from the garden now. Beets and tops, beans, carrots, some left over squash, and lemon and herb chicken thighs.




Speaking of tuna...

The last time I did it partially frozen. Still cold in the centre and the best yet!

I sliced it for tuna tataki again, but didn't take a serving picture.


----------



## bstnh1

vinny said:


> Hello, my name is Dave, and I am an addict.
> 
> It has been 2 days since my last tuna grill.
> 
> Gotta fill in with something. Lots coming from the garden now. Beets and tops, beans, carrots, some left over squash, and lemon and herb chicken thighs.
> 
> View attachment 92097
> 
> 
> Speaking of tuna...
> 
> The last time I did it partially frozen. Still cold in the centre and the best yet!
> 
> I sliced it for tuna tataki again, but didn't take a serving picture.
> 
> View attachment 92098


Next time you're in the shower, check yourself for fins.


----------



## geek

vinny said:


> Hello, my name is Dave, and I am an addict.
> 
> It has been 2 days since my last tuna grill.
> 
> Gotta fill in with something. Lots coming from the garden now. Beets and tops, beans, carrots, some left over squash, and lemon and herb chicken thighs.
> 
> View attachment 92097
> 
> 
> Speaking of tuna...
> 
> The last time I did it partially frozen. Still cold in the centre and the best yet!
> 
> I sliced it for tuna tataki again, but didn't take a serving picture.
> 
> View attachment 92098


----------



## bstnh1

geek said:


>


Yes on the veggies. But that raw tuna ???? Eew


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> Yes on the veggies. But that raw tuna ???? Eew


It is definitely a mental hurdle.

I remember the first time I had sashimi.. I was thinking eww, eww, ewwww. OK, here goes... But I couldn't find anything bad to say. It did take some time to really appreciate it, but there are way harder tastes to acquire.


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> Next time you're in the shower, check yourself for fins.


Tempting. 

I have many smart remarks, but I am just going to leave this one alone.


----------



## bstnh1

vinny said:


> It is definitely a mental hurdle.
> 
> I remember the first time I had sashimi.. I was thinking eww, eww, ewwww. OK, here goes... But I couldn't find anything bad to say. It did take some time to really appreciate it, but there are way harder tastes to acquire.


Maybe! I eat kidney stew, Kimchi, raw garlic, pigs' feet, octopus and such stuff. Never ran into a food I didn't like. But never tried raw fish. Maybe someday . . . . . . . . . . . However.


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> Maybe! I eat kidney stew, Kimchi, raw garlic, pigs' feet, octopus and such stuff. Never ran into a food I didn't like. But never tried raw fish. Maybe someday . . . . . . . . . . . However.


I am the same. I asked for the tongue and heart with my last bison. You don't know if you like it, if you don't try it. The only thing I can think of that I do not like, rollmops! I only had only and it's the only food I can remember spitting out in decades. Pickled herring wrapped around a pickle... Not for this guy!

I would put sushi at the very top of my favorite foods, and the raw stuff at the top of that list.


----------



## geek

I have to admit the tuna looks too raw for me personally, but hey, some folks like rare steak, I don't and salmon for me has to be at least medium.


----------



## winemaker81

geek said:


> I have to admit the tuna looks too raw for me personally, but hey, some folks like rare steak, I don't and salmon for me has to be at least medium.


Ditto. I like fish raw and cooked (oily fish M-MW, whitefish W), but not in between. The texture is off for me.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Ditto. I like fish raw and cooked (oily fish M-MW, whitefish W), but not in between. The texture is off for me.


I agree, I prefer raw. The trouble is these raw steaks make me drool. They do not smell fishy at all, they are clean and look so delicious. I just wanna take a bite! I don't trust them to be sushi grade not knowing how it has been processed. Otherwise, I'd be all over it.

It's why I shared the last attempt in case anyone is getting curious. Cooking it partially frozen was like eating sashimi. It was still cold. The texture was perfect and you could hardly note any flavor from the searing. Especially after a dip in wasabe/soy. It just gave me the confidence to enjoy it this way.

I enjoyed the other attempts, but this way was GOOOD! Now, that I have gone from one end of the spectrum to the other, I should be able to move on to sharing other foods.  Not too many foods you can play with the doneness and experience suchvariety in the same thing. It has been fun. Thanks @ceeaton for the inspiration.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

vinny said:


> I am the same. I asked for the tongue and heart with my last bison. You don't know if you like it, if you don't try it. The only thing I can think of that I do not like, rollmops! I only had only and it's the only food I can remember spitting out in decades. Pickled herring wrapped around a pickle... Not for this guy!
> 
> I would put sushi at the very top of my favorite foods, and the raw stuff at the top of that list.


Never had bison, but had pickled (beef/venison) heart/tongue for years. People like it as long as you don't tell them what it is before hand.


----------



## vinny

Darrell Hawley said:


> Never had bison, but had pickled (beef/venison) heart/tongue for years. People like it as long as you don't tell them what it is before hand.


Funny how that is. 

This is good, what is it? Tongue? 

I just have to figure out what to do with it.

Bison and beef taste almost the same. A beef steak is WAY better with all the extra fat, but ground or roasts, you wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Got the smoker going with wings, ribs and country style ribs.



Family was over on Friday.
Had ribs, wings/wings with Thai chili sause, herbed baby reds/sour cream & chives, the country style ribs were
cut into "burnt ends", half injected with melted butter & Frank hot sauce, Calico beans, 
local sweet corn, several desserts. And nobody starved.


----------



## vinny

Wellllll.. I'm pretty excited. I love trying new foods. Finally took the bison heart out. Only doing half, but its in the oven as I type. Carrots and mushrooms towards the finish. 

I decided to braise it, and do it like a brisket. Red wine, broth, onions, celery, garlic, and herbs. I think its going to be good!


----------



## vinny

Darrell Hawley said:


> Got the smoker going with wings, ribs and country style ribs.
> View attachment 92162
> 
> 
> Family was over on Friday.
> Had ribs, wings/wings with Thai chili sause, herbed baby reds/sour cream & chives, the country style ribs were
> cut into "burnt ends", half injected with melted butter & Frank hot sauce, Calico beans,
> local sweet corn, several desserts. And nobody starved.
> View attachment 92163


I like nothing better than putting on a good spread and sharing with friends and family. Abundance and indulgence is the ultimate of all celebrations.

If ever I were looking for someone to emulate!


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Wellllll.. I'm pretty excited. I love trying new foods. Finally took the bison heart out.


I grew up eating a lot of things most Americans won't. Organ meat was a common thing, and is still enjoyed.


----------



## cmason1957

winemaker81 said:


> I grew up eating a lot of things most Americans won't. Organ meat was a common thing, and is still enjoyed.



I love, love, love organ meat particularly liver. Can't eat it any longer. Gout makes that stop. I can still remember the last time I had liver. My wife and I bought an 8 ounce tube of liverwurst from a meat shop in Hermann, MO. I ate the entire thing in one setting, well she probably had an ounce or so of it. I couldn't walk.


----------



## sour_grapes

winemaker81 said:


> I grew up eating a lot of things most Americans won't. Organ meat was a common thing, and is still enjoyed.





cmason1957 said:


> I love, love, love organ meat particularly liver.



I find that offal!


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> I find that offal!


Just couldn't hold it back.


----------



## vinny

Definitely not steak as some described. There is a hint of liver, but not the same thing at all. It was really good. 

I am happy to have another half. Will try something different next time, but all in all a good first effort


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Decided to start experimenting more with a gumbo after watching a video yesterday evening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gumbo isaac toups - Yahoo Video Search Results
> 
> 
> The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video.search.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe doesn't call for it, but picked up some Gumbo filé at Wegman's (I love that store) and some Andouille smoked sausage that was GF. Wednesday's are all about making something for my Son Chris that none of the "girls" would think of eating (rack of lamb is up next). Got the roux copper color, but not as dark as the video as I was up against time constraints to try and get it ready by 6 pm (started at 3 pm, so undercut the final cook time).
> 
> Nice and spicy, jasmine rice is soaking up all the fatty goodness. Don't think this is a real calorie conscious recipe, but heck, you only live one lifetime here on this Earth. Gotta eat good food...yum!
> 
> View attachment 92090
> 
> 
> View attachment 92091
> 
> 
> View attachment 92092


This looked so good! I watched the video and it sounded even better! So I dug some boneless thighs out of the freezer; picked up some Andouille sausage and gave it a shot. It came out great - a bit on the spicy side even without the jalapeno, but nevertheless very good.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 92242




If you insist. Yesterday was the Hatch roast at Wegman's. I picked up a few and did some burgers last night. Topped w/ guac, a hatch (they were labeled as medium but had no heat at all, sadly) and some pico.


----------



## ibglowin

We ship all the bland/mild ones out of State! LOL

I usually buy hot or extra hot. You did peel them right? 



Boatboy24 said:


> If you insist. Yesterday was the Hatch roast at Wegman's. I picked up a few and did some burgers last night. Topped w/ guac, a hatch (they were labeled as medium but had no heat at all, sadly) and some pico.
> 
> View attachment 92249


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> We ship all the bland/mild ones out of State! LOL
> 
> I usually buy hot or extra hot. You did peel them right?



They were peeled. I may go back and get some hot ones, if still available.


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> If you insist. Yesterday was the Hatch roast at Wegman's. I picked up a few and did some burgers last night. Topped w/ guac, a hatch (they were labeled as medium but had no heat at all, sadly) and some pico.
> 
> View attachment 92249



Wow, nice presentation, and looks very yummy


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> We ship all the bland/mild ones out of State! LOL
> 
> I usually buy hot or extra hot.












Fresh Hatch Green Chile ***PRE-ORDER***


Fresh Hatch Green Chile shipped from our farms to your door in-season. We pick, pack, and ship 5, 10, and 25lb boxes of fresh chile each week on Tuesdays when available. You roast it and enjoy!




www.hatch-green-chile.com





So Mike, the X-HOT - LUMBRE are scaled back and not worth ordering?


----------



## ibglowin

No, those would be pretty freaking hot I would imagine. I was joking (for the most part)! 

If I were you I would give the Hot a go before the Xtra hot!



ceeaton said:


> Fresh Hatch Green Chile ***PRE-ORDER***
> 
> 
> Fresh Hatch Green Chile shipped from our farms to your door in-season. We pick, pack, and ship 5, 10, and 25lb boxes of fresh chile each week on Tuesdays when available. You roast it and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hatch-green-chile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Mike, the X-HOT - LUMBRE are scaled back and not worth ordering?


----------



## ibglowin

These are shelf stable and come in all heat varieties. You can toss the bottle in the freezer once opened and then pull out as needed.









Flame Roasted Hatch Green Chile 36oz. 3 Shelf Stable Jugs


Our 36oz Flame Roasted Diced Green Chile varies from mild to x-hot. It contains fresh green chile paired with garlic, salt and lime. Use this product to spice up any dish. make it your own and share your recipes on our social media for all to enjoy. This product has a 12 month shelf life and is...




younggunsproduce.com


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> These are shelf stable and come in all heat varieties. You can toss the bottle in the freezer once opened and then pull out as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flame Roasted Hatch Green Chile 36oz. 3 Shelf Stable Jugs
> 
> 
> Our 36oz Flame Roasted Diced Green Chile varies from mild to x-hot. It contains fresh green chile paired with garlic, salt and lime. Use this product to spice up any dish. make it your own and share your recipes on our social media for all to enjoy. This product has a 12 month shelf life and is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> younggunsproduce.com


Assuming you have room in the freezer, lol!

That looks like a good late fall/winter option. Right now I have plenty of "Big Jim's" to go around, even have given 15 or so of my longest and straightest ones to Mary Ann, our Giant self serve checkout lady who was complaining that Giant didn't carry the larger chilies anymore (I gave her 3 plants from seed as well this Spring). She loves making rellenos, is doing an experiment pre-making them and freezing them.

Image of biggest one in the driveway, only 7" long, most of the ones I gave away were approaching a foot long. Didn't walk into the back yard, had my moccasins on and we had quite the downpour earlier. Most pods left on the plants are starting to show signs of reddening. I like to pick them green if I can.




edit: I think I just found a new source for seeds!









Hatch Chile Seeds


Hatch Chiles are known worldwide for their incredible flavor. They are called Hatch because they are grown in the Hatch Valley area in southwestern New Mexico. All our Hatch chile seeds are grown in this area, and all our New Mexican pod-type chile seeds are grown in the state of New Mexico. If...




www.sandiaseed.com


----------



## ceeaton

Storms abound, hit the easy button with some pork fried lice, I mean rice. Yum!


----------



## Merrywine

A friend was fishing for stripped bass and caught a tuna, seared a steak and made some “poke” with the ends of the loin. the green rice is a pesto rice that was leftover, but it was all good Even though a little mixed up.


----------



## winemaker81

Last night's dinner was shrimp sauted in a commercial sesame sauce, rice, and a large salad with fresh croutons.


----------



## bstnh1

Cheesy Tuna Noodle Casserole - last Sunday.


----------



## bstnh1

Last night - Sausage subs with onions, peppers, mushrooms & cheese. Potato salad in the wings.


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Assuming you have room in the freezer, lol!
> 
> That looks like a good late fall/winter option. Right now I have plenty of "Big Jim's" to go around, even have given 15 or so of my longest and straightest ones to Mary Ann, our Giant self serve checkout lady who was complaining that Giant didn't carry the larger chilies anymore (I gave her 3 plants from seed as well this Spring). She loves making rellenos, is doing an experiment pre-making them and freezing them.
> 
> Image of biggest one in the driveway, only 7" long, most of the ones I gave away were approaching a foot long. Didn't walk into the back yard, had my moccasins on and we had quite the downpour earlier. Most pods left on the plants are starting to show signs of reddening. I like to pick them green if I can.
> 
> View attachment 92272
> 
> 
> edit: I think I just found a new source for seeds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatch Chile Seeds
> 
> 
> Hatch Chiles are known worldwide for their incredible flavor. They are called Hatch because they are grown in the Hatch Valley area in southwestern New Mexico. All our Hatch chile seeds are grown in this area, and all our New Mexican pod-type chile seeds are grown in the state of New Mexico. If...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sandiaseed.com



Top 10 Hottest Pepper Seed Collection


----------



## ceeaton

bstnh1 said:


> Top 10 Hottest Pepper Seed Collection


I like spicy peppers, not ones that I have to drink milk or eat bread to tame...


----------



## winemaker81

ceeaton said:


> I like spicy peppers, not ones that I have to drink milk or eat bread to tame...


Ditto. If I can't taste anything afterward, I'm not seeing a value.


----------



## winemaker81

Mrs WM81 wanted souvlaki tonight ... yeah, twist my arm. Marinated pork tenderloin, onion, and mushrooms for over 24 hours, then grilled. We love lamb, but cleaning a leg of lamb is a PITA. Pork tenderloin is soooo much easier, and it's quite delicious!





Mrs WM81 doesn't like grilled onion, so when it's just the 2 of us, I use 1 medium onion ... and it's mine, all mine! Bwa-ha-ha-ha!!!


----------



## ceeaton

Beautiful day in central PA! Wanted to make something that took a while to cook, but had too many errands to complete before heading home after work. Noticed I had a 12 oz can of albacore tuna in the pantry that was getting long in the tooth, so figured I'd do some burgers and dogs (daughter complained I haven't grilled burgers and dogs for several weeks), but wanted a somewhat healthier version of a burger since I've had a bit too much beef lately (and I'm getting beefier in the body). 

Loosely followed this recipe, used GF ingredients for my Son, turned out really well! I have two left for breakfast and lunch tomorrow, yum!









Tuna Burgers


My family members were so accustomed to typical beef burgers that they were hesitant to try these when I first made them. Any skepticism disappeared after just one bite. —Kim Stoller, Smithville, Ohio




www.tasteofhome.com








Almost forgot, yesterday's dinner was a chili relleno casserole (son loves a good casserole). He loved it so much that there was only two small containers left for lunches this morning (it was a full lasagna pan of casserole to start with, lol).


----------



## bstnh1

Never had a tuna burger. Actually, I never heard of them. But, they do look good.


----------



## ratflinger

Smoking ribs tonight, last night it was Indian food (from India). Couple of curries and other tasties. Tapas on Saturday and paella tomorrow


----------



## ibglowin

Thursday night............











Detroit Pizza night! Baked as required, sans any sauce. Sauced post bake. Pepperoni, Italian sausage and Kalamata olives, fresh basil from the garden. "Washed" it down with some plonk from WA State. LOL


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Thursday night............
> 
> View attachment 92357
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92358
> 
> 
> View attachment 92359
> 
> 
> Detroit Pizza night! Baked as required, sans any sauce. Sauced post bake. Pepperoni, Italian sausage and Kalamata olives, fresh basil from the garden. "Washed" it down with some plonk from WA State. LOL


What is the reason you sauce after they're baked?


----------



## ibglowin

That is the "law" for Detroit Style pizza. No sauce means the pie bakes up more like a bread should bake up. High and dry and the crust is not soggy in any way. All I can say is........

It works.




bstnh1 said:


> What is the reason you sauce after they're baked?


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> That is the "law" for Detroit Style pizza. No sauce means the pie bakes up more like a bread should bake up. High and dry and the crust is not soggy in any way. All I can say is........
> 
> It works.


I've seen loads of recipes for Detroit style pizza and they all have dollops of sauce on the very top, but added before baking. I did manage to find a few that call for adding the sauce after baking, but they are few and far between. My preference is a thin crust with toppings layers in traditional fashion.


----------



## bstnh1

Time to "sauce" some of the garden output!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Time for spaghetti sauce.

Start with about 100 lbs of tomatoes. 
Par-boil & take skin off Cook tomatoes, garlic & onion.(6 gal pail-was full+)



Run thru food mil Add spices and cook again



And 7 hours later you have 38 quarts of sauce



Boy, was that BEER good after we were done.


----------



## vinny

Darrell Hawley said:


> Time for spaghetti sauce.
> 
> Start with about 100 lbs of tomatoes.
> Par-boil & take skin off Cook tomatoes, garlic & onion.(6 gal pail-was full+)
> View attachment 92382
> View attachment 92383
> 
> Run thru food mil Add spices and cook again
> View attachment 92384
> View attachment 92385
> 
> And 7 hours later you have 38 quarts of sauce
> View attachment 92387
> 
> 
> Boy, was that BEER good after we were done.


Nice work, and nice kitchen!


It is customary here, that one should have the beer/spirits during the canning process to help keep spirits up. However, I am not saying that your way is wrong.


----------



## geek

Darrell Hawley said:


> Time for spaghetti sauce.
> 
> Start with about 100 lbs of tomatoes.
> Par-boil & take skin off Cook tomatoes, garlic & onion.(6 gal pail-was full+)
> View attachment 92382
> View attachment 92383
> 
> Run thru food mil Add spices and cook again
> View attachment 92384
> View attachment 92385
> 
> And 7 hours later you have 38 quarts of sauce
> View attachment 92387
> 
> 
> Boy, was that BEER good after we were done.




Wow


----------



## ceeaton

Did some breakfast, did some food shopping, did some lawn. Now I'm inside and doing some food projects. First one started this morning, threw a fire sale pork butt portion (maybe 2.75 lbs) into the crock pot for a long, slow cook for dinner. Just put a fork to it to see how it was doing, it split in half. Turned the crock pot off and summoned the wife to make her potato dish (made some coleslaw earlier).




Making pizzas tomorrow by request for my daughter and her BF. Made up some dough and it's now growing in the fridge...




Thinking of making a posole for Monday (might have to go into work, I can put it in the crock pot if I have too), so reconstituted some New Mexican chilies, put through the food mill, now cooking down to make a chili paste of sorts.




Last project involves some jalapeno chilies from the backyard garden. Picked a few red ones, threw in a couple of green ones, threw in a couple of numex small ones and am smoking for a few hours on the grill with some cherry wood (all I had). Will finish off in a 170*F oven later this evening.




Someone said there is some college football on, just haven't made it to the TV room yet, lol.


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Did some breakfast, did some food shopping, did some lawn. Now I'm inside and doing some food projects. First one started this morning, threw a fire sale pork butt portion (maybe 2.75 lbs) into the crock pot for a long, slow cook for dinner. Just put a fork to it to see how it was doing, it split in half. Turned the crock pot off and summoned the wife to make her potato dish (made some coleslaw earlier).
> 
> View attachment 92469
> 
> 
> Making pizzas tomorrow by request for my daughter and her BF. Made up some dough and it's now growing in the fridge...
> 
> View attachment 92470
> 
> 
> Thinking of making a posole for Monday (might have to go into work, I can put it in the crock pot if I have too), so reconstituted some New Mexican chilies, put through the food mill, now cooking down to make a chili paste of sorts.
> 
> View attachment 92471
> 
> 
> Last project involves some jalapeno chilies from the backyard garden. Picked a few red ones, threw in a couple of green ones, threw in a couple of numex small ones and am smoking for a few hours on the grill with some cherry wood (all I had). Will finish off in a 170*F oven later this evening.
> 
> View attachment 92472
> 
> 
> Someone said there is some college football on, just haven't made it to the TV room yet, lol.


Slow day, eh???


----------



## ibglowin

You have the one key ingredient for posole that you had a hard time finding last time? LOL



ceeaton said:


> Thinking of making a posole for Monday (might have to go into work, I can put it in the crock pot if I have too), so reconstituted some New Mexican chilies, put through the food mill, now cooking down to make a chili paste of sorts.
> 
> View attachment 92471


----------



## ceeaton

Yea, yea, yea (to a Beetles tune). I searched high and low, Wegmans is usually my best option. I know it's hominy but it has Pozole on the label! And just like the internet, everything is correct and true when it comes to marketing, right?


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like it will work to me but you need about 3-4 cans!



ceeaton said:


> Yea, yea, yea (to a Beetles tune). I searched high and low, Wegmans is usually my best option. I know it's hominy but it has Pozole on the label! And just like the internet, everything is correct and true when it comes to marketing, right?
> 
> View attachment 92475


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Looks like it will work to me but you need about 3-4 cans!


Small batch, have 3 cans...only 1.5 lbs of pork...but lot's of chili paste!


----------



## ibglowin

Don't gorget the.......







ceeaton said:


> Small batch, have 3 cans...only 1.5 lbs of pork...but lot's of chili paste!


----------



## ceeaton

Finally done. Nice and tender, just a little salty (though the coleslaw was low salt, helped). Yum!




Edit: have 4 cups worth, made last week from chicken parts, I think they call that bone broth (though there was plenty o' chicken fat).

Double edit: I think I need to make this with my smoked jalapenos...









Creamy Chipotle Ranch Dressing - Isabel Eats


Ready in 5 minutes, this Creamy Chipotle Ranch Dressing is a great as a salad dressing or on tacos and nachos.




www.isabeleats.com


----------



## winemaker81

With our son coming today (putting him to work) Mrs WM81 wanted souvlaki again. A few days ago we marinated pork tenderloin in "traditional Syrian shish kebab" seasoning (4 parts allspice, 2 parts salt, 1 part ground black pepper + olive oil). This time we used an obviously traditional Greek recipe -- we could tell because the marinade contains soy sauce! 

Regardless of original or authenticity, it's good. With that we marinated onion and mushroom, and I made tzatziki.

We were discussing grape plans for the fall and my son commented he'd never had Montepulciano. We fixed that problem!


----------



## ibglowin

Pulled pork nachos for the win while watching my Alma Mater play in 3OT.......


----------



## vinny

I'm still here! There are 2 seasons in Alberta, winter and construction. With the wet start I am keeping quite busy with the approaching change of seasons.

I also had visitors over the last week. BUT.. I am still eating well, just not finding the time to post.



A VERY good bison ribeye, tonight. With garden fixin and some extras. Bert tops and coleslaw didn't fit the plate.


----------



## Kraffty

Filet of beef, bacon wrapped asparagus and a quasi rice pilaf with 2017 cab


----------



## Mcjeff

Another recipe for the new flat top. Chicken and shrimp fried rice with vegetables. No real presentation, to make it easy I just put it all in a big bowl. It still was good and I’ll make it again.


----------



## Kraffty

Seems like the whole group is on a foodie high right. The last 10 or 15 posts look really amazing. Good job all!


----------



## winemaker81

@Kraffty, another foodie high! Tonight's dinner was chicken Marsala with steamed carrots. I used sweet Marsala and we found the sweetness of the carrots paired VERY nicely with the sauce.


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza night...outdoor cook, finally. T-storms held off.

Gluten free offering...for my celiac son...




Margherita pizza for my daughter...




Pepperoni for her BF...




Pepperoni for my bride...




Proving I made the pizza (mushroom/pepperoni) and didn't add sauce until cooked (for Mike)...
Actually put the pan in the KettlePizza as it cooled below 700*F, did a nice 20 minute cook, smells wonderful!




Still too thick, but the burnt cheese is awesome!




Yes, I like my sauce. San Marzano from the garden, made the sauce last week. Yum!


----------



## bstnh1

Tried something different tonight. I often buy a whole pork loin and cut it up into boneless chops and smaller roasts. No matter how I cook them, they come out on the dry side and need a lot of gravy. I decided to try smoking a small roast. Did it on the WSM with a dry pork rub and pulled it at 144°. I let it rest about 15 minutes and carved it as wafer thin as possible. It turned out really good - nice and moist with a good smoky flavor.


----------



## Kraffty

I bought this grill in 2004 and it came with a rotisserie that finally died about 18 years later, not bad at all. My first chicken cooked on the new, fairly cheap, generic rotisserie motor from Home Depot, and success. For the first time I marinated the entire bird in Stubbs Chicken marinade and it came out pretty good. Added Rice, Crook neck squash and my 2021 Chard. No pic of the plate cause my phone and laptop aren't agreeing currently on permissions on my own photos.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Darrell Hawley

winemaker81 said:


> @Kraffty, another foodie high! Tonight's dinner was chicken Marsala with steamed carrots. I used sweet Marsala and we found the sweetness of the carrots paired VERY nicely with the sauce.
> 
> View attachment 92536


I remember making chicken Marsala for the first time 2 years ago. I took a sip to try it, gave some to my wife to try. She said it tasted just like the 10 bottles of wine I threw out 2 days earlier.  True story.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 92581
> 
> 
> View attachment 92582
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92583


Are those yours? Or are you teasing us into extreme hunger?


----------



## ibglowin

They were roasting so thought I would share a few pics of the process.



ceeaton said:


> Are those yours? Or are you teasing us into extreme hunger?


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> They were roasting so thought I would share a few pics of the process.


My jalapenos smoked up nice (plus a couple of NuMex ones as well). But I'd rather have what is in your picture!

Put a chipotle and a numex in the posole that's in the crockpot, can't wait to taste test later...


----------



## ceeaton

There's just something hard to describe about the taste when you mix peaches, red onion and a bunch of jalapenos. Sweet and savory with a kick!




A bowl of posole rojo for dinner. Used some of the peach salsa on top with some sour cream and cilantro. Really nice flavor, yum!


----------



## ibglowin

So easy even a caveman could make this!









Creating the Perfect Pizza Sauce: Neapolitan Pizza Sauce Recipe - Dishcrawl


Neapolitan Pizza Sauce for 5 Pizzas.




dishcrawl.com


----------



## bstnh1

Pot Roast via the crockpot. Easy!


----------



## ceeaton

The sun came out! We needed the rain, but it can get a bit depressing at times.

Picked up some fire sale ground pork (Hatfield), then stopped at the butcher for some freshly ground chuck. Decided to get the Weber Kettle fire up for some smoked meatloaf:





meatloaf recipe - Yahoo Video Search Results


The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




video.search.yahoo.com





Loosely followed this recipe. All dried herbs, didn't do the sauté thing with the veges. Took about an hour and tasted really good!










Simple prep and Yum!


----------



## ibglowin

I basically had salad for dinner. Some bacon may have snuck in........ LOL




I grew the lettuce, the mater and I made the sourdough bread. Did not grow the pig


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey and I the only ones for dinner, we thought. Son had an issue with his blood sugars, so he's at home and not doing the Friday night football game (band). It was suggested we haven't had stuffed peppers for a while, so whipped up a batch, turned out pretty well, at least taste wise. 




Followed this one pretty closely, added some ho-made tomato sauce in the bottom of the pan, par boiled green peppers vs. microwaving...used Monterey Jack instead of shredded monster cheese.









The Best Stuffed Peppers


Get The Best Stuffed Peppers Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Merrywine

Seafood chowder, with red snapper, shrimp and canned baby clams.


----------



## Merrywine




----------



## vinny

Mcjeff said:


> Another recipe for the new flat top. Chicken and shrimp fried rice with vegetables. No real presentation, to make it easy I just put it all in a big bowl. It still was good and I’ll make it again. View attachment 92497
> View attachment 92498
> View attachment 92499


NICE!

Outdoor kitchen, or fancy bbq counter?

We had this slated for this year, but I don't have it pictured 100%, so it's gonna be a next spring priority.

Mind sharing pics of your set up so I can drool.... and steal ideas?


----------



## vinny

So this happened a couple of days ago. I was told it was in stock in a local warehouse and 5 days away in early June. I picked it up Monday and installed it Tuesday.

Hands down the most delayed gratification item EVER, and likely my most indulgent purchase to date. I decided over 15 years ago I wanted a Bluestar, but I didn't want an upgrade worth half of the value of my home. Especially when it was a short term plan.

I didn't know of capital at the time and Bluestar has a heftier price tag unless you forego BTU. They play the game of higher BTU burners on the higher end models where Capital has 25K BTU burners all around, other than the simmer. The ease of cleaning was the real clincher. The hole thing pulls apart in seconds.

There is a learning curve for sure, though, but it's not what I expected. I was going to share it when I installed it and say I don't know what's for dinner, but I bet it will be burnt! ... My 2 hour install took 6 hours, and then I didn't burn a thing. The power is there, but it's controllable. Things cook in half the time.

I did smoke out the house with the wok last night, but that is because the hood fan doesn't extend over it. Might need a deeper one. The tribulations of buying in a pandemic. It was pretty well all that was available at the time.

Anyway! 15 years of wishing and I am one happy cook! A boil test was 25 minutes on the old range top and 9 minutes on this one. Giddy up!


----------



## vinny

ceeaton said:


> Pizza night...outdoor cook, finally. T-storms held off.
> 
> Gluten free offering...for my celiac son...
> 
> View attachment 92539
> 
> 
> Margherita pizza for my daughter...
> 
> View attachment 92540
> 
> 
> Pepperoni for her BF...
> 
> View attachment 92541
> 
> 
> Pepperoni for my bride...
> 
> View attachment 92542
> 
> 
> Proving I made the pizza (mushroom/pepperoni) and didn't add sauce until cooked (for Mike)...
> Actually put the pan in the KettlePizza as it cooled below 700*F, did a nice 20 minute cook, smells wonderful!
> 
> View attachment 92543
> 
> 
> Still too thick, but the burnt cheese is awesome!
> 
> View attachment 92544
> 
> 
> Yes, I like my sauce. San Marzano from the garden, made the sauce last week. Yum!


Looks pro. Nice work!


----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> So this happened a couple of days ago. I was told it was in stock in a local warehouse and 5 days away in early June. I picked it up Monday and installed it Tuesday.
> 
> Hands down the most delayed gratification item EVER, and likely my most indulgent purchase to date. I decided over 15 years ago I wanted a Bluestar, but I didn't want an upgrade worth half of the value of my home. Especially when it was a short term plan.
> 
> I didn't know of capital at the time and Bluestar has a heftier price tag unless you forego BTU. They play the game of higher BTU burners on the higher end models where Capital has 25K BTU burners all around, other than the simmer. The ease of cleaning was the real clincher. The hole thing pulls apart in seconds.
> 
> There is a learning curve for sure, though, but it's not what I expected. I was going to share it when I installed it and say I don't know what's for dinner, but I bet it will be burnt! ... My 2 hour install took 6 hours, and then I didn't burn a thing. The power is there, but it's controllable. Things cook in half the time.
> 
> I did smoke out the house with the wok last night, but that is because the hood fan doesn't extend over it. Might need a deeper one. The tribulations of buying in a pandemic. It was pretty well all that was available at the time.
> 
> Anyway! 15 years of wishing and I am one happy cook! A boil test was 25 minutes on the old range top and 9 minutes on this one. Giddy up!
> View attachment 92816
> View attachment 92817
> View attachment 92818




Congrats! You are even making this Bluestar owner jealous! Very nice.


----------



## vinny

Darrell Hawley said:


> I remember making chicken Marsala for the first time 2 years ago. I took a sip to try it, gave some to my wife to try. She said it tasted just like the 10 bottles of wine I threw out 2 days earlier.  True story.


I'm not a snobby wine drinker, but I do have a few rules in the kitchen. You do not want to cook with a wine you wouldn't drink. Don't feel to bad about the throw away.


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> Congrats! You are even making this Bluestar owner jealous! Very nice.


Thanks Paul. Having fun!


----------



## vinny

It was a bumper crop of corn this year. We decided to do it all in one big feed. 

Weird garden year overall. Good tomatoes, beans, and onions, but the carrots are smaller than they were in July last year. All the potato tops died. still thinking there are lots underground, but it's never happened before. Neighbors and friends 100's of km away had the same thing.


----------



## ibglowin

Excellent time to double your Nat Gas usage!  LOL







vinny said:


> So this happened a couple of days ago. I was told it was in stock in a local warehouse and 5 days away in early June. I picked it up Monday and installed it Tuesday.
> 
> Hands down the most delayed gratification item EVER, and likely my most indulgent purchase to date. I decided over 15 years ago I wanted a Bluestar, but I didn't want an upgrade worth half of the value of my home. Especially when it was a short term plan.
> 
> I didn't know of capital at the time and Bluestar has a heftier price tag unless you forego BTU. They play the game of higher BTU burners on the higher end models where Capital has 25K BTU burners all around, other than the simmer. The ease of cleaning was the real clincher. The hole thing pulls apart in seconds.
> 
> There is a learning curve for sure, though, but it's not what I expected. I was going to share it when I installed it and say I don't know what's for dinner, but I bet it will be burnt! ... My 2 hour install took 6 hours, and then I didn't burn a thing. The power is there, but it's controllable. Things cook in half the time.
> 
> I did smoke out the house with the wok last night, but that is because the hood fan doesn't extend over it. Might need a deeper one. The tribulations of buying in a pandemic. It was pretty well all that was available at the time.
> 
> Anyway! 15 years of wishing and I am one happy cook! A boil test was 25 minutes on the old range top and 9 minutes on this one. Giddy up!
> View attachment 92816
> View attachment 92817
> View attachment 92818


----------



## Mcjeff

vinny said:


> NICE!
> 
> Outdoor kitchen, or fancy bbq counter?
> 
> We had this slated for this year, but I don't have it pictured 100%, so it's gonna be a next spring priority.
> 
> Mind sharing pics of your set up so I can drool.... and steal ideas?


Coyote Grill with a steel made flat top insert. Fontana Forni PizzaOven. Also have a smoker that I just pull out when needed. It’s nice having the extra counter space and storage (turkey fryer etc in cabinet).


----------



## Mcjeff

vinny said:


> So this happened a couple of days ago. I was told it was in stock in a local warehouse and 5 days away in early June. I picked it up Monday and installed it Tuesday.
> 
> Hands down the most delayed gratification item EVER, and likely my most indulgent purchase to date. I decided over 15 years ago I wanted a Bluestar, but I didn't want an upgrade worth half of the value of my home. Especially when it was a short term plan.
> 
> I didn't know of capital at the time and Bluestar has a heftier price tag unless you forego BTU. They play the game of higher BTU burners on the higher end models where Capital has 25K BTU burners all around, other than the simmer. The ease of cleaning was the real clincher. The hole thing pulls apart in seconds.
> 
> There is a learning curve for sure, though, but it's not what I expected. I was going to share it when I installed it and say I don't know what's for dinner, but I bet it will be burnt! ... My 2 hour install took 6 hours, and then I didn't burn a thing. The power is there, but it's controllable. Things cook in half the time.
> 
> I did smoke out the house with the wok last night, but that is because the hood fan doesn't extend over it. Might need a deeper one. The tribulations of buying in a pandemic. It was pretty well all that was available at the time.
> 
> Anyway! 15 years of wishing and I am one happy cook! A boil test was 25 minutes on the old range top and 9 minutes on this one. Giddy up!
> View attachment 92816
> View attachment 92817
> View attachment 92818


The house we bought has a blue star. When we were going to build I wasn’t going to get one. Now I’m spoiled 
Enjoy!


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> Excellent time to double your Nat Gas usage!  LOL
> 
> View attachment 92822


Thanks for trying to spoil my fun, but I'm on propane. It used to be about 500-750 for the year. Stove, dryer, and hot water (furnace too, but we heat with wood). I think we are up to about $1100 for the year, now. Less than 100$ a month. No complaints, and honestly everything cooks so much faster I wonder if I will even see a difference.


----------



## vinny

Mcjeff said:


> The house we bought has a blue star. When we were going to build I wasn’t going to get one. Now I’m spoiled
> Enjoy!


So much different than I thought it would be. Loving it, but buying a new hood fan for sure.


----------



## ibglowin

We have had electric range in our house since moving in back in 1999. Finally got pissed off enough at the range to switch to nat gas last year (had the line already behind the range) and love the new gas range but yea, same boat. We have an electric countertop WOLF oven that I can cook lots of stuff in to help offset gas increase somewhat. Furnace is nat gas. Should be an interesting Winter.



vinny said:


> Thanks for trying to spoil my fun, but I'm on propane. It used to be about 500-750 for the year. Stove, dryer, and hot water (furnace too, but we heat with wood). I think we are up to about $1100 for the year, now. Less than 100$ a month. No complaints, and honestly everything cooks so much faster I wonder if I will even see a difference.


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> We have had electric range in our house since moving in back in 1999. Finally got pissed off enough at the range to switch to nat gas last year (had the line already behind the range) and love the new gas range but yea, same boat. We have an electric countertop WOLF oven that I can cook lots of stuff in to help offset gas increase somewhat. Furnace is nat gas. Should be an interesting Winter.


I hear you. The hard part there is all the distribution fees. I imagine it is over $600 a year just to pay for your connection, THEN usage.


----------



## vinny

SHRIMPS... On a stick!

And bison rib eye.. Sooo gooood. The last two I've made have been better than the standard.




A little garden spinach with well fried sliced garlic. Very nice for a random change up.


----------



## ceeaton

Beautiful day around these parts. Currently 64 with really low humidity. Finding out that the two younger kids schedule means they aren't around for dinner on Thursdays or Fridays. Oh darn...bought some fire sale beef ribs for tonight, two prime sirloin steaks for tomorrow night. Fired up the Weber kettle while entertaining the doggie outside. Not too sure where all the ribs went to, but were very rich and yum!


----------



## ceeaton

Beautiful day, low humidity, hanging in the low 70s. Wifey and I home for dinner alone (except for Izzy the dog), so I decided to be nice and grill up some prime top sirloin steaks. Cooked up some big baked taters and threw together a simple salad. Nice and easy for a laid back Friday evening dinner, yum!


----------



## Kraffty

Getting ready to start some braised short ribs using a new recipe. Pretty standard stuff, bottle of Cabernet, beef stock, celery, carrot, onion and garlic. But the kicker is reducing a whole bottle of Ruby Port then pulling the beef to rest and reduced cooking liquids and adding that along with some gelatin to the port reduction. Afterwards rewarming the beef in the wine and port sauce. Sounds good on paper. I rummaged around for a bottle of port and came across this 23 year old bottle, pulled the cork and it's still good so it's going into the sauce (bit too sweet for my drinking tastes)


----------



## mainshipfred

Kraffty said:


> Getting ready to start some braised short ribs using a new recipe. Pretty standard stuff, bottle of Cabernet, beef stock, celery, carrot, onion and garlic. But the kicker is reducing a whole bottle of Ruby Port then pulling the beef to rest and reduced cooking liquids and adding that along with some gelatin to the port reduction. Afterwards rewarming the beef in the wine and port sauce. Sounds good on paper. I rummaged around for a bottle of port and came across this 23 year old bottle, pulled the cork and it's still good so it's going into the sauce (bit too sweet for my drinking tastes)
> View attachment 93015


Ports are too sweet for my taste as well. But my question is how were they able to call it Port and not fortified wine being it was made in California.


----------



## ibglowin

Because that was produced before it was "against the law"!









| IF WE CAN’T CALL IT PORT ON THE LABEL, WHAT DO WE CALL IT?


Ginny Westcott is sharing her crafty tricks and tips from being a wine label designer for over two decades in Northern California's wine country.




www.westcottdesign.com








mainshipfred said:


> Ports are too sweet for my taste as well. But my question is how were they able to call it Port and not fortified wine being it was made in California.


----------



## ibglowin

Notice the difference with a more recent vintage.


----------



## Kraffty

Always learning things here.....


----------



## ceeaton

Nice day for a cook on the smoker. Small pork butt (5.5 lbs), nice and tender, didn't disappoint.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Opps, I may need to change my labeling then.


----------



## bstnh1

End of the garden, fried green tomatoes:


----------



## bstnh1

Didn't quite beat the rain, but it was still good!


----------



## vinny

cheese sticks



And a little pepperoni and onion. 

Had guests so had to show off the pizza oven.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

vinny said:


> View attachment 93064
> cheese sticks
> 
> View attachment 93065
> 
> And a little pepperoni and onion.
> 
> Had guests so had to show off the pizza oven.


Just add green olives and you have me to a tee.


----------



## vinny

Dennis Griffith said:


> Just add green olives and you have me to a tee.


Good idea!


----------



## Merrywine

Some like it, manyhate it, liver.


----------



## bstnh1

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 93133
> 
> Some like it, manyhate it, liver.


No onions?????


----------



## Merrywine

bstnh1 said:


> No onions?????


Not this time, but it would be nice.


----------



## ibglowin

Where is the pics of the oven? 



vinny said:


> View attachment 93064
> cheese sticks
> 
> View attachment 93065
> 
> And a little pepperoni and onion.
> 
> Had guests so had to show off the pizza oven.


----------



## vinny

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 93133
> 
> Some like it, manyhate it, liver.


An interesting thing about liver is what they call the longevity factor. There was a lab test done with 3 groups of mice. One fed a basic diet. The second group with the addition of the synthetic vitamins and nutrients in liver. The third group just liver.

In a swim test group A was put in a swim or drown situation and on average lasted 13 minutes before they stopped swimming. Group B lasted 18- 20 minutes. In the liver group one mouse lasted an hour and 40 minutes and the remaining mice were pulled from the water at 2 hours, still swimming, and the test was concluded.

Pretty interesting.


----------



## Sailor323

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 93133
> 
> Some like it, manyhate it, liver.





Merrywine said:


> View attachment 93133
> 
> Some like it, manyhate it, liver.


I love it. The secret is to cook it fast and keep it pink in the center. Onions are de rigueur


----------



## Merrywine

vinny said:


> An interesting thing about liver is what they call the longevity factor. There was a lab test done with 3 groups of mice. One fed a basic diet. The second group with the addition of the synthetic vitamins and nutrients in liver. The third group just liver.
> 
> In a swim test group A was put in a swim or drown situation and on average lasted 13 minutes before they stopped swimming. Group B lasted 18- 20 minutes. In the liver group one mouse lasted an hour and 40 minutes and the remaining mice were pulled from the water at 2 hours, still swimming, and the test was concluded.
> 
> Pretty interesting.


Liver is a super food on a cellular level, as well as other organ meats including heart and kidney. I have never tasted kidney.


----------



## winemaker81

Merrywine said:


> Liver is a super food on a cellular level, as well as other organ meats including heart and kidney. I have never tasted kidney.


I grew up eating all of the above. I need to stop by the local Chinese market, as they carry all types of things not found in a typical American grocery.

My wife won't eat any of it, but loves it when I make dressing with ground chicken or duck gizzard. I think the idea may cause consternation, but the taste wins out.


----------



## Merrywine

winemaker81 said:


> I grew up eating all of the above. I need to stop by the local Chinese market, as they carry all types of things not found in a typical American grocery.
> 
> My wife won't eat any of it, but loves it when I make dressing with ground chicken or duck gizzard. I think the idea may cause consternation, but the taste wins out.


Gizzards are so tender when they are cooked right.


----------



## winemaker81

Merrywine said:


> Gizzards are so tender when they are cooked right.


I buy a pound (or so) each of chicken hearts and duck gizzards at US Thanksgiving time and pressure cook 'em. The broth and some of the giblets goes into dressing, while the remainder is snack food. For me, anyway!


----------



## ceeaton

Wednesday is wifey in class day, so I try and make something that my youngest son likes (that the girls don't like). Made some chicken fingers for my daughter to appease her. Had a rack of lamb from I think Easter that I froze (fire sale, like $8 lb). Marinated in garlic, EVOO and garlic, maybe some garlic too. Cooked on the Weber kettle with some lump charcoal and a bit of applewood. Served with some taters au gratin with bacon and some swiss chard with bacon. Very nice meal!










edit: Son's critique mentioned the lack of rosemary, which I forgot to add in my haste to get 'er done.


----------



## vinny

Merrywine said:


> Liver is a super food on a cellular level, as well as other organ meats including heart and kidney. I have never tasted kidney.


I recently had heart for the first time since I was a kid. There was a definite buzz that you do not get from steak. Even liver. Not rich like liver gets after a point, just a notable 'charge'. I was very surprised.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> For me, anyway!


The rest just don't know what they're missing.


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> Where is the pics of the oven?


I'm not sure if I told the story, but when we moved into the house I smoked us out making pizza very shortly after the move in. New wall oven, new stone, a little sloppiness and done. No hood fan over the wall oven to save me, and in one single moment... Banned from all pizza in the house. 

I am getting pretty good after 6-10 cooks, but it's a thing to learn a 700+ degree oven. First time I heated it to 900. Ooops. I went from 20+ minute pizza cooks to 3 minutes. Hard to find the time for a photo op.

It's an Ooni Karu 16 inch oven. Propane, wood, and charcoal. I'm excited to try wood, but i'm just getting predictable results with gas.

I turned one of my first pizzas upside down on insertion. The struggle is real!

Edit: I found a couple pics from one of the first cooks after giving up looking.


----------



## Wiz

Sailor323 said:


> I love it. The secret is to cook it fast and keep it pink in the center. Onions are de rigueur


And lots of bacon.


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Wednesday is wifey in class day, so I try and make something that my youngest son likes (that the girls don't like). Made some chicken fingers for my daughter to appease her. Had a rack of lamb from I think Easter that I froze (fire sale, like $8 lb). Marinated in garlic, EVOO and garlic, maybe some garlic too. Cooked on the Weber kettle with some lump charcoal and a bit of applewood. Served with some taters au gratin with bacon and some swiss chard with bacon. Very nice meal!
> 
> View attachment 93151
> 
> 
> View attachment 93152
> 
> 
> View attachment 93153
> 
> 
> edit: Son's critique mentioned the lack of rosemary, which I forgot to add in my haste to get 'er done.


Boy that looks good!!!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Avocado , bleue cheese burger


----------



## ibglowin

Thursday night......... Ho-Made Pizza night. Sourdough crust (Detroit Style!) Made the sauce from scratch using a can of Cento San Marzano whole tomatoes. Wanted to just eat/drink the sauce when I got the spices dialed in. Forced myself to stop tasting it long enough to make couple of pies somehow.....


----------



## Dennis Griffith

ibglowin said:


> Thursday night......... Ho-Made Pizza night. Sourdough crust (Detroit Style!) Made the sauce from scratch using a can of Cento San Marzano whole tomatoes. Wanted to just eat/drink the sauce when I got the spices dialed in. Forced myself to stop tasting it long enough to make couple of pies somehow.....
> 
> View attachment 93205
> 
> 
> View attachment 93206


I have to share this. I made marinara this year using fresh tomatoes from the garden. I started with about 1 and a half gallons. I added spices, simmered awhile, and the first taste - salty! I'm like I only added a touch of salt. Ok, back to the garden for more tomatoes. Now we're up to 2.5 gallons, added more spices, next taste even more salty. So I must be losing my mind, but I recheck all ingredients. I get to the garlic powder and notice it says garlic salt! We never buy garlic salt, but wife admits to buying some 'garlic powder'. I toss the garlic salt in the trash, run to the store and buy real garlic powder, swing by the farmers market to buy more tomatoes as I've used all the ripe ones from the garden. I now have 4 gallons of slightly salty, well seasoned marinara to use over the next few months.


----------



## ibglowin

Mini Green Chile Cheese Sliders!


----------



## bstnh1

Last night: Garlic Shrimp & Mushroom Risotto, garden salad.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

bstnh1 said:


> Last night: Garlic Shrimp & Mushroom Risotto, garden salad.
> 
> View attachment 93241


Add a few black beans for a little different taste.


----------



## winemaker81

No photos, but Mrs WM81 made spaghetti sauce yesterday, and Sunday she's making stuffed shells with the leftover sauce. [With no sons in the house, a batch of sauce lasts a LOT longer!]


----------



## bstnh1

Baked and broiled thighs with caramelized sweet sauce.


----------



## winemanden

ibglowin said:


> Because that was produced before it was "against the law"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> | IF WE CAN’T CALL IT PORT ON THE LABEL, WHAT DO WE CALL IT?
> 
> 
> Ginny Westcott is sharing her crafty tricks and tips from being a wine label designer for over two decades in Northern California's wine country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westcottdesign.com


Switzerland stopped one of their winemaking villages calling their wines CHAMPAGNE even though they had been making wines there before the European Union was formed, and the and the village was and still is called CHAMPAGNE. The village challenged the Swiss government in court, but the Judges said they had to stop as it contravened the trade agreement the Swiss and the EU had agreed to.
Politicians, Robbers in suits.


----------



## bstnh1

Beef & Pork cabbage rolls, gingered carrots, riced Yukon Gold taters.


----------



## ibglowin

So tonight was a taste off of sorts. I pulled a 8oz Wagyu ribeye filet as well as a Private Selection (Kroger) Prime Filet Mignon and a Kroger Simple Truth Organic Filet Mignon and cooked them all to 135F. So one of these things is not like the other but the SRF looked amazing as far as marbling as did the PS Prime Filet.

The Kroger filets were all picked up as WooHoo sale meats. The SRF was picked up with a 50% off post xmas sale price but still like 2-3X more expensive that the Kroger meats.

I swear the Wagyu meat tasted dry in comparison. it was good but not what I would call great. I have to cook a bit more well than I would prefer for Mrs IB so that that into consideration as I would rather pull at 130 but Mrs IB would complain and not eat.

The Filets were just as good if not superior in taste IMHO as the Wagyu meat. I need to cook one of the Wagyu filets to 130 and see i a bit more rare equates to a more tender juicy steak but I have cooked several of these SRF Ribeye filets and they are all the same. DRY......... at 135F. They are tasty but not worth the price of admission IMHO.

I will keep on keeping on here to see if I can improve but for now the PS Prime Filet Mignon at the WooHoo price of like $9 is an amazing steak and can hold its own to an SRF Ribeye filet.........


----------



## Darrell Hawley

winemanden said:


> Switzerland stopped one of their winemaking villages calling their wines CHAMPAGNE even though they had been making wines there before the European Union was formed, and the and the village was and still is called CHAMPAGNE. The village challenged the Swiss government in court, but the Judges said they had to stop as it contravened the trade agreement the Swiss and the EU had agreed to.
> Politicians, Robbers in suits.










Port is nice, but a little above my price range. (From Portugal).
Visited the winery while in town. They also had some really old wine, 1917 was the oldest one.


----------



## Boatboy24

Darrell Hawley said:


> View attachment 93348
> View attachment 93351
> 
> Port is nice, but a little above my price range. (From Portugal).
> Visited the winery while in town. They also had some really old wine, 1917 was the oldest one.



Enter Sandeman


----------



## bstnh1

Stuffed cube steak rolls. Nothing I'd make again. A lot of work to prepare and flavor was meh. Just can't disguise the fact that it's cube steak. Much better done up as country fried steak.


----------



## Merrywine

cooked medium with onions…


----------



## bstnh1

Merrywine said:


> cooked medium with onions…View attachment 93428


Now all you need a little gravy.


----------



## bstnh1

Chicken corn chowder


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> Chicken corn chowder
> 
> 
> View attachment 93461


It was a cloudy fall day here, today. I had some running around to do and got home in the afternoon and made a chicken soup. I haven't made a soup in quite a while, but this time of year sure makes a fella crave 'em


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> It was a cloudy fall day here, today. I had some running around to do and got home in the afternoon and made a chicken soup. I haven't made a soup in quite a while, but this time of year sure makes a fella crave 'em


I have the urge to make soup as well. We purchase the rotisserie chicken at Costco, and I debone the bird as soon as I get home (easier to eat, smaller package of leftovers), and I usually pressure cook the carcass with onion and celery. I have a container of stock in the freezer, and I can have chicken soup within 30-40 minutes. I have no excuse for not making some!


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> I have the urge to make soup as well. We purchase the rotisserie chicken at Costco, and I debone the bird as soon as I get home (easier to eat, smaller package of leftovers), and I usually pressure cook the carcass with onion and celery. I have a container of stock in the freezer, and I can have chicken soup within 30-40 minutes. I have no excuse for not making some!


I do the same, except I freeze the bones and when I have a few large freezer bags I make a big batch. I freeze it in freezer bags and ice cube trays so I can strip the bag and drop a bigger portion in a pot for soup, or grab a few cubes for sauces and gravies. 

That Thai Coconut Chicken soup I posted a month or so ago is a fun one to throw into the mix every once in a while.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## bstnh1

Baked boneless pork chops with caramelized sweet Asian sauce, oven roasted potatoes, steamed broccoli.


----------



## ibglowin

Baked Chilean sea bass over cumin rice with Diablo Verde sauce on top........


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Mcjeff

Last night. Shrimp fajitas/tacos. Onions and green peppers leftover from pizza night sautéed in garlic, hot sauce and some spices with the shrimp. Added some lettuce and cheese with creamy Baja sauce.


----------



## bstnh1

An unexciting find buried in the freezer.


----------



## bstnh1

Homade chicken croquettes.


----------



## winemaker81

Our son broke in his new grill, forcing his mother & I to suffer through ribyeye, mashed potatoes, and salad, served with a Shiraz he made a few years ago.





We don't peel potatoes. Scrub 'em, cube 'em, boil 'em, and mash 'em with the skins. He sauted garlic in butter, added milk, and used that cream the potatoes, then added cream cheese. Low fat, it wasn't .....


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Merrywine

Brat, red cabbage and potato salad.


----------



## Rice_Guy

Apple season , , ,  , , , that Cubitainer is ten liters of juice


and pie warm off the oven


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## bstnh1




----------



## Merrywine

Striped bass with lemon and rosemary, and salmon both on cedar planks.


----------



## ceeaton

Went a searching for guanciale yesterday after work. No traditional Italian food shop within easy driving distance I'm aware of, so headed to the local farmers market, a few meat perveyors have stalls there. Didn't find any guanciale, but did find some home made bucatini pasta. Made up my best knock off of guanciale all'amatriciana w/o guanciale. Used some uncured pancetta and fatty bacon from a local butcher in town. Did over sauce it a bit, but hit the spot, served with some kale/onions/bacon on the side, yum!







Pastrami on rye for lunch, found chicken wings for $1.99/lb for dinner. They've been $3.99+ per pound all summer 'round here.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Went a searching for guanciale yesterday after work. No traditional Italian food shop within easy driving distance I'm aware of, so headed to the local farmers market, a few meat perveyors have stalls there. Didn't find any guanciale, but did find some home made bucatini pasta. Made up my best knock off of guanciale all'amatriciana w/o guanciale. Used some uncured pancetta and fatty bacon from a local butcher in town. Did over sauce it a bit, but hit the spot, served with some kale/onions/bacon on the side, yum!
> 
> View attachment 93793
> 
> 
> View attachment 93794
> 
> 
> Pastrami on rye for lunch, found chicken wings for $1.99/lb for dinner. They've been $3.99+ per pound all summer 'round here.



I am very fortunate to have an Italian grocer near me that always stocks guanciale. : Glorioso's Italian Market


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Steaks and chicken wings. I was going to make mojo pork but I got frostbite going through the tons of frozen mango looking for the pork but that wasn’t there. Almost time to make some straight mango wine with only a drop or 2 of water 

Looking like rain. I guess we’ll see how the roof patches hold up


----------



## bstnh1

Chop Suey over white rice.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I am very fortunate to have an Italian grocer near me that always stocks guanciale. : Glorioso's Italian Market



And, consequently, there is essentially _always_ guanciale in my fridge!


----------



## ibglowin

App..........


----------



## ibglowin

Main........

Brazilian marinated flank steak.


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, need the full deets on that steak and the taters.


----------



## ibglowin

Steak was just a Smiths (Kroger) Prepackaged Flank Steak (WooHoo no less) that I dug out of he freezer since Mrs IB is OOT helping with aging parental units. I discovered this packaged marinade at my local Smiths and Love it for this cut of meat. Just add some EVOO, red wine vinegar and some H2O and let it sit for 12 -24 hours and BOOM!

Taters are just oven roasted fingerling or petite tricolor medley that can be had these days and then baked with EVOO SPG an then fresh Thyme, Rosemary and whatever else you wish to toss on top.

Pulled the steak at 130F and it peaked at 137F I think while it rested. Still very pull apart tender. Hot grill is good for this as well as a wireless meat probe.


----------



## jswordy

Well, no pix but the guy who cuts my hay runs Wagyu cattle and he gave me a pack of ground Wagyu. We charcoal grilled burgers last night, and OMG that stuff was SOOOO good! All I added was sprinkled-on Himalayan salt and ground black pepper. Zero shrink and no drawing up on the burgers, too. They stayed nice and flat with no special attention. Nice on Hawaiian buns. Mmmm... Now I can say I have had it, anyway.


----------



## Mcjeff

ibglowin said:


> Steak was just a Smiths (Kroger) Prepackaged Flank Steak (WooHoo no less) that I dug out of he freezer since Mrs IB is OOT helping with aging parental units. I discovered this packaged marinade at my local Smiths and Love it for this cut of meat. Just add some EVOO, red wine vinegar and some H2O and let it sit for 12 -24 hours and BOOM!
> 
> Taters are just oven roasted fingerling or petite tricolor medley that can be had these days and then baked with EVOO SPG an then fresh Thyme, Rosemary and whatever else you wish to toss on top.
> 
> Pulled the steak at 130F and it peaked at 137F I think while it rested. Still very pull apart tender. Hot grill is good for this as well as a wireless meat probe.
> 
> 
> View attachment 93836


I bought a large bottle of the Brazilian grill mates spices. I like it better than the Montreal Steak. But I’m almost out and none of the stores I go to nearby carry it. Need to look online for another source.


----------



## ibglowin

Mcjeff said:


> I bought a large bottle of the Brazilian grill mates spices. I like it better than the Montreal Steak. But I’m almost out and none of the stores I go to nearby carry it. Need to look online for another source.


I found my last purchase off Amazon.


----------



## vinny

Well, I keep taking pics, but most nights I'm running so late with projects that I'm not finding time to post. Last night was short ribs. 

I pretty well sear them and braise them for 2 hours in a couple cups of wine, stock and herbs. Epic!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Made a quick run to Maryland for the Annapolis boat show. And, of course, blue crab. This was my first meal upon arrival.


----------



## bstnh1

Super tender smothered center cut pork chops, oven roasted yellow potatoes, candied potatoes, left over cole slaw, apple sauce.


----------



## Boatboy24

Angus tri tip coated in Kinder's "The Blend" (salt, pepper, garlic - available at Costco) in sous vide for about 3 hours at 128F, then seared on the Performer over Kingsford Pro and a few spent oak cubes that soaked in Malbec. Roasted broccoli with EVOO, S&P, fresh garlic and red pepper flakes, finished w/ some parmesan. Mediterranean potatoes from a bag purchased at Wegman's and a 'Caesar' salad - arugula blend, cuke, kalamata olives, cherry tomato, caesar dressing and a healthy dose of fresh pepper and grated parmesan. Washed it all down with a fantastic South African Shiraz/Cabernet that @mainshipfred gave me. A near perfect balance of fruit, acid and oak and a great pairing w/ this meal.


----------



## ibglowin

Picked this up last time I was in San Antonio. Running out of time for long cooks but today is chamber of commerce weather for sure. Dino Ribs for dinner. These things look like Wagyu on the sides. They should puff up nicely. A rack of BB's are going on as well so we have both beef and pork. Photos later!


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ceeaton

Not as good looking as @ibglowin 's cook, but there is a pound of bacon in this one! BLT pasta, yum!


----------



## ibglowin

Final pics just before pulling. Have to admit the Dino Ribs were AMAZING and worth the price of admission. The meat just melted in your mouth and taste like BUDDAH. Baby Backs did not suck either LOL .


----------



## ibglowin

Dino Ribs when cut.............


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Ok, more Eastern Shore food. Woody's in NorthEast in Maryland. Lobster done right..


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Dennis Griffith said:


> Ok, more Eastern Shore food. Woody's in NorthEast in Maryland. Lobster done right..
> 
> View attachment 94065


With the crab season closed this year, I imagine that lobster will go up in price.


----------



## bstnh1

Flap steak sous vide 132°. Yes, that's white wine. I was drinking some old Moscato I found in the fridge while getting dinner ready and just stuck with it!


----------



## vinny

It was my intention to do it last year, but my list never gets shorter, the crappy jobs just get closer to the bottom. A mouse got past my defences and into the house a week before I was going to finally get to it. I have been climbing around under the house making the place impenetrable. I also had wifi and cell wires lazily strung that I finally cleaned up. I am using 1 ft flashing to seal all plumbing, electrical, and wifi, so if mice ever even get underneath again, they won't get into the house.

Long story short... Very tired and sore. This was tasty, but more importantly, fast and easy. Took me a couple days of crawling around to get everything 100% sealed up. Happy its done, and enjoying a night cap.


----------



## vinny

BTW.. Oranges and salad.. YES, always welcome. Such great balance with the vinegar. The tart and sweet balance so nicely with a vinaigrette.


----------



## Rocky

vinny said:


> BTW.. Oranges and salad.. YES, always welcome. Such great balance with the vinegar. The tart and sweet balance so nicely with a vinaigrette.


We use oranges a lot in salads with balsamic vinegar. Great combo, along with some salty olives. 

Vinny, are those oranges, clementines or tangerines? Appear to be the one or the other of the two latter.


----------



## vinny

Clementines. I prefer a mandarins, but you take what's available. I had some pitted Kalamata's hidden in there. 

Clearly, we agree!

I like mixing up salad ingredients, especially with Asian flavors. Ginger, soy, sesame oil, rice vinegar, etc. I haven't found a combination that wasn't improved with oranges.


----------



## bstnh1

Red beans & rice with sausage and a side of sautéed brussels sprouts with a splash of lemon juice.


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> Red beans & rice with sausage and a side of sautéed brussels sprouts with a splash of lemon juice.


What is your recipe for red bean & rice? I've been intending to make it, just haven't got around to it.

I cut sprouts in half, roll in olive oil seasoned with salt & pepper (and anything else that strikes my mind while looking in the spice cabinet), then roast at 425 F for 20-25 minutes. Mrs. WM81 hates the smell of sprouts cooking, so I tend to make them for lunch on days she is at work.


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> What is your recipe for red bean & rice? I've been intending to make it, just haven't got around to it.
> 
> I cut sprouts in half, roll in olive oil seasoned with salt & pepper (and anything else that strikes my mind while looking in the spice cabinet), then roast at 425 F for 20-25 minutes. Mrs. WM81 hates the smell of sprouts cooking, so I tend to make them for lunch on days she is at work.


This one was easy - not from scratch and not much creativity.  It starts with a box of Zatarain's Red Beans and Rice. I sautéed about a half cup each of finely chopped onion, celery and green bell peppers. I fried up 3 large sausage links, sliced them into bite size chunks, added them and the sautéed veggies to the boxed rice mix right after adding the water. Tossed in several cloves of minced garlic and cooked according to the package directions. I threw in a few shakes of Cumin somewhere along the line, too! I used Italian chicken sausage because that's all I had. It's better with a spicy sausage. I've tried making this from scratch a couple of times, but it didn't come out that great. So ..... I tend to stick with the boxed mix.


----------



## bstnh1

Crusty dinner rolls


----------



## bstnh1

Chicken Piccata, acorn squash, Mashed taters.


----------



## vinny

Well.. No pictures, but tonight I made a spaghetti sauce from this years home canned tomato sauce. Ground bison, carrots, onion, celery, mushrooms, garlic, LOTS of basil, oregano, salt/pepper, red wine... A beautiful 2022 Vinny, very nice!

Not so much better than the standard, but definitely much faster to come together. I will give the new range top some credit, but the time to reduce and create a sauce vs canned whole tomatoes makes a huge difference in the time needed to reduce into a balanced sauce. An extra hour on the canning side saves a couple on the dinner side, easily.

I don't think I would use sauce for a tomato based stew, chili, soup, etc. so canned tomatoes still have a place, but I do not regret the extra time spent this year at all.


----------



## vinny

I am always willing to spend the time to make something that can't be equalled without time spent... sometimes,



bstnh1 said:


> It starts with a box of Zatarain's Red Beans and Rice


----------



## bstnh1

*Baked salmon w/ walnuts & maple syrup/ginger glaze. Jasmine rice, sautéed cabbage.*


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, the season of eating-dinner-after-sunset is upon us. Since I have crappy lighting in my dining room, henceforth all pictures of my dinner will appear unappealng. At least until April. Sigh.

But my first dinner at home after returning from France and Germany was pretty tasty. Ground lamb sauteed with Middle Eastern or Maghreb spices (onions/garlic/cinnamon/cardamom/tomato) topped with toasted pine nuts and cilantro, stuffed into baked eggplant halves. Haricot verts with blue cheese and almond slices. Lightly mashed fava beans with garlic and EVOO. And some sauteed garlic diluted with some spinach .


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, the season of eating-dinner-after-sunset is upon us. Since I have crappy lighting in my dining room, henceforth all pictures of my dinner will appear unappealng. At least until April. Sigh.
> 
> But my first dinner at home after returning from France and Germany was pretty tasty. Ground lamb sauteed with Middle Eastern or Maghreb spices (onions/garlic/cinnamon/cardamom/tomato) topped with toasted pine nuts and cilantro, stuffed into baked eggplant halves. Haricot verts with blue cheese and almond slices. Lightly mashed fava beans with garlic and EVOO. And some sauteed garlic diluted with some spinach .
> 
> View attachment 94283


Well played! And, thank you for your prompt response time!


----------



## Neb Farmer

The last couple of nights I went simple on the dinner....opened a can of Progresso soup, something creamy, heated it up and dumped it over the top of a few pieces of white bread. Made me sleep like a baby!


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Neb Farmer said:


> The last couple of nights I went simple on the dinner....opened a can of Progresso soup, something creamy, heated it up and dumped it over the top of a few pieces of white bread. Made me sleep like a baby!


I'm going for some Mexican street tacos and chicken tortilla soup washed down with some Modelo Negra draft


----------



## vinny

20 minutes of prep, sitting back and enjoying a drink. Winter must be coming, cause I'm eating up all the daylight hours not cooking!


----------



## vinny




----------



## ceeaton

Beautiful day here today, mid 60's, dry and sunny. Just took the doggie for a walk (it's me and her all afternoon). Started up a Chicken Booyah, can't say I've ever made it. Didn't notice the finished serving size, so started it in a crock pot and kept having to increase the size of the cooking vessel as I added the ingredients. 

Shows it being served over a bed of rice, but with the taters in it I think it might be served best as is in a bowl like a stew.










Slow Cooker Belgian Chicken Booyah


This chicken stew recipe with loads of vegetables is scaled from a big-batch recipe intended originally to feed the folks at church picnics of northeastern Wisconsin.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## vinny

Well, its 4 degrees (Canadian) and raining. A little bison shank this evening. Glorious marbled shank! Mmmm
I love this new stove. Real searing in no time. Seriously minutes and its done. 

Braised in a dark brown ale, with thyme, bay leaf, and rosemary. I snuck in just a touch of star anise for a little je ne sais quoi to play on the ale flavours.. Now we wait!


----------



## bstnh1

*Roast loin of pork with pan gravy, oven roasted potatoes & steamed broccoli. Maple applesauce off camera.*


----------



## bstnh1

*COSTCO*


----------



## vinny

We had company for an early happy hour.. It was extended, and I guess I decided to celebrate fall harvest. 










Plus pickled beets and carrots. I only kinda feel like I over did it. Guess my winter appetite is picking up.


----------



## vinny

Today I took the last step... Tuna poke bowl and sashimi from Costco tuna. I did some reading and got comfortable enough with how its processed. Sashimi was a solid 85%. More water content than restaurant. Likely missed something in my prep. Poke bowl...100%. Made a spicy siracha sesame sauce. Drizzled some vinegar and evoo over the veggies..  fully sated!


----------



## bstnh1

No photos, but it was really good! Old fashion mac and cheese from the 50s, not the soupy stuff you mostly see these days. I remember my mother making it this was when I was a kid. I omitted the bread crumbs on top and let it crisp up on it's own. Served it to 8 guests last night and they all loved it. Best cheeses to use are 70% sharp cheddar, 30% Gruyere, and maybe 1/4 cup or so of grated parm you find in containers in the grocery store.

Old-Fashioned Baked Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## ceeaton

Pizza bake yesterday. Six pizzas total, three to neighbors, one to boss at work, two for us. Tried out a new dough concept for New Haven style pizza (overnight, bread flour, high hydration), ran the oven at 525*F (stone and steel got to 560*F). Turned out really tasty!

Side effect is that it warmed up the kitchen and my fermenting Cab Franc batch so it finished a bit quicker than I thought it would. Had to press it today.







Can't wait for my thicker pizza steel to arrive, due at the end of October. Will hopefully help get some more distinct leoparding on the bottom of the pizzas.


----------



## vinny

It was going to be bison and broccoli, but I like mushrooms too.  

Served on spaghetti squash noodles.


----------



## vinny

I respect your efforts. That is how I make scalloped potatoes. I start with a roux and make a cheese sauce that is so much more cheese than sauce that it will brown on its own.. Often cheddar, mozza, blue cheese, parm, and whatever else happens to be around.... 

Heavenly.


----------



## bstnh1

Simple dinner last night. Chipped beef on toast (Sh*t on a Shingle) with home fries crisped up in bacon fat and a side salad.


----------



## winemaker81

Mrs. WM81 baked a ham the other day, so I boiled the bone and made bean soup. Served with croutons.


----------



## winemaker81

Sunday morning I decided to make pumpkin pancakes. We had a can of packed pumpkin in the cupboard, and it was calling my name. I looked through various recipes and selected one. After thinking about it, it resembled my favorite Belgian waffles recipe, in that the egg whites are separated, beaten stiff, and folded in at the end to make the batter lighter.

Since I haven't made waffles in literally several years, I decided to go for it. Of course, having not done it in a while, I made a few mistakes. Like not oiling the griddle, so #1 stuck and had to be carefully taken out in chunks.




It still tasted good.

#2? I didn't fill in the griddle as required, so it came out funky. Again, still tasty.




After that I had things figured out.

The recipe called for 1/2 cup pumpkin, and since the can holds 1-1/2 cups, I made a triple batch. Yeah, that's a LOT of waffles for people. Fortunately, we have no problem freezing them, and heating them in the oven!


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Sunday morning I decided to make pumpkin pancakes. We had a can of packed pumpkin in the cupboard, and it was calling my name. I looked through various recipes and selected one. After thinking about it, it resembled my favorite Belgian waffles recipe, in that the egg whites are separated, beaten stiff, and folded in at the end to make the batter lighter.
> 
> Since I haven't made waffles in literally several years, I decided to go for it. Of course, having not done it in a while, I made a few mistakes. Like not oiling the griddle, so #1 stuck and had to be carefully taken out in chunks.
> 
> View attachment 94437
> 
> 
> It still tasted good.
> 
> #2? I didn't fill in the griddle as required, so it came out funky. Again, still tasty.
> 
> View attachment 94438
> 
> 
> After that I had things figured out.
> 
> The recipe called for 1/2 cup pumpkin, and since the can holds 1-1/2 cups, I made a triple batch. Yeah, that's a LOT of waffles for people. Fortunately, we have no problem freezing them, and heating them in the oven!
> 
> View attachment 94439


I happen to have a can of pumpkin myself. Hmmm


----------



## Boatboy24

Wegman's has had this of late. I haven't taken note of the price though. Kids and I tried some tongue tacos when we were out in Wyoming last summer and we all loved it. Not sure if I'm ready to try cooking it, but looking for tips, if anyone has them.


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> Wegman's has had this of late. I haven't taken note of the price though. Kids and I tried some tongue tacos when we were out in Wyoming last summer and we all loved it. Not sure if I'm ready to try cooking it, but looking for tips, if anyone has them.
> 
> View attachment 94450


No tips, but I have one in the freezer.. Bison. I'll do it if you do!


----------



## Boatboy24

vinny said:


> No tips, but I have one in the freezer.. Bison. I'll do it if you do!



Waiting on yours and taking notes...


----------



## bitterbad

Earlier this week I bought a 5-pound flounder and some shrimp and it's been feeding me and my wife for a few days. I got tired of the taste so I turned it into soup with some dashi stock. idk if it's still good but i'm still going to finish it


----------



## joeswine

Rocky said:


> We use oranges a lot in salads with balsamic vinegar. Great combo, along with some salty olives.
> 
> Vinny, are those oranges, clementines or tangerines? Appear to be the one or the other of the two latter.


That sounds very Mediterranean and yummy, orange , olive salad


----------



## bstnh1

No rolls for chicken patty sandwiches??? Just chop them up and throw some gravy on them!


----------



## bstnh1

Fruitcakes. I like to get these made in September, but completely forgot about them this year. Age brings a lot more than wisdom!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Boatboy24 said:


> Wegman's has had this of late. I haven't taken note of the price though. Kids and I tried some tongue tacos when we were out in Wyoming last summer and we all loved it. Not sure if I'm ready to try cooking it, but looking for tips, if anyone has them.
> 
> View attachment 94450


Never tried to fry a tongue or heart, we just pickled the beef or venison heart/tongue. Good luck.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Wegman's has had this of late. I haven't taken note of the price though. Kids and I tried some tongue tacos when we were out in Wyoming last summer and we all loved it. Not sure if I'm ready to try cooking it, *but looking for tips, *if anyone has them.
> 
> View attachment 94450



From the label on the package in your picture: "Scan here for *tips* and more info."

Well, I was able to scan the QR code from your picture!!  It points to:

Beef Tongue - Where to Buy - Rumba Meats

Which says



> Beef tongue delivers a melt-in-your-mouth texture and is bursting with flavor. It is most commonly used for tacos de lengua, but is also a good choice for quesadillas, sandwiches, salads or served on its own. Is beef tongue good for you? Of course! It’s a good source of protein and is an excellent source of iron. *Cook it low and slow to break down the fat content and release the incredible flavor. *See where to buy Rumba’s beef tongue in-store or online using the link below.



Since I know you are a _sous vide_ guy, I would give that a try! (How to Sous Vide Beef Tongue Times and Temperatures) Or maybe a long braise or crockpot....


----------



## winemaker81

Darrell Hawley said:


> Never tried to fry a tongue or heart, we just pickled the beef or venison heart/tongue. Good luck.


Growing up, we pan fried beef heart, liver, and kidney -- all with onions.


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> Waiting on yours and taking notes...


Taco's were suggested as the way I should prepare it. I don't doubt they would be great, but with a new cut I always like to make something that will enhance it rather than hide it.

I've searched around a little for recipes, but nothing has jumped out. Thus it is still in the freezer. 

Pickled is intriguing.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## Retired teacher

Boatboy24 said:


> Not sure if I'm ready to try cooking it, but looking for tips, if anyone has them.


I like to boil for 30 - 40 minutes so the skin is easily removed. After the skin is removed I cover in a dry rub and put in the smoker to internal temp of 180 degrees. Sliced thin with cheese and crackers and a bottle of wine and I’m ready to watch my K.C. Chiefs!


----------



## ceeaton

Retired teacher said:


> I like to boil for 30 - 40 minutes so the skin is easily removed. After the skin is removed I cover in a dry rub and put in the smoker to internal temp of 180 degrees. Sliced thin with cheese and crackers and a bottle of wine and I’m ready to watch my K.C. Chiefs!


Other than the KC Chiefs watching, that sounds pretty interesting...it can't be bad if it's rubbed and smoke cooked! Just have a mental hurdle of eating any meat that isn't a "main cut", though I love scrapple, just don't remind me what's in it, lol.

If I do family tacos with that it will be one of those "beef tacos tonight" things, or they won't even come in the kitchen.


----------



## vinny

Coyotes have been moving in on my dog. There have been some encounters on walks and now they are coming into the yard. I started nice and encouraged them to disperse with some loud percussions, but its not fun and games anymore. I went for a walk tonight. No coyotes, but I did see a grouse. 

Country chicken taco/fajita things


----------



## Kraffty

I'm playing bachelor for a few days while Lori is babysitting her mom after a minor surgery. Strip steak on sale, first time cooking it, except as part of the tbone, if my understanding of the cut is correct. A little cheese bread, salad and tempranillo to round it out.


----------



## ceeaton

Had a short day of work yesterday, so did a quickie Detroit style pizza, but using an overnight dough with 00 flour, not the traditional bread flour dough. Mushrooms and pepperoni under the cheese, yummy!




Today was just a gorgeous day, smoked a 6.5 lb chicken on some charcoal and hickory. Smelled great and tasted even better!


----------



## Mcjeff

It was a nice day outside yesterday so Shrimp boil. In old bay seasoning and some Slap ya Mama sprinkled on afterwards. All good, except too late in the season for corn.


----------



## ceeaton

Made a GF pizza for my Son since I hadn't used my new toy that arrived today with a normal pizza crust. Though gluten denatures when it gets hot enough, not sure I'd have to worry about it on a stone running at 525*+ F, as long as I wiped it off first. The crust actually had some nice markings on the bottom, which is good since GF doughs are hard to brown unless overdone (only cooked at 450*F since he likes a softer crust).

My new addition pictured below is 3/8" thick, weighs 27 lbs, measures 16" x 16" and fits my oven perfectly. It dropped a whole 10*F when I did my Son's pizza. Normally my thin steel or the baking stone will drop over 100*F and needs quite some time to heat back up. Should be fun to experiment with since I like to play with my food...




Might need to invest in some sturdier oven racks, that one seems to be showing some weight stress.


----------



## vinny

Tonights dinner was very out of the ordinary for me.. To the point that I don't know why I chose it. I don't usually have any issues, but I really wrecked my back on Sunday. Maybe all the time thinking about what I could make that's fun in a short time standing vertically, did it. I made a salsa for tacos last night from kiwi instead of tomato. Anyway, I was thinking it was going to so mediocre that I was nearly blown away by it. Something I will add to the weekly routine? No, but monthly, yeah. Absolutely. 

Homemade salmon cakes. Boring.. Actually, not!

Still working through all the garden squash. I made the tartar sauce from scratch. Mayo and all, right from eggs and oil. Dill, capers, lemon, vinegar, and Dijon. A simple cucumber, onion, and dill salad. A little maple syrup and rice vinegar. I was out of celery so I used zucchini in the salmon cakes, instead. Garlic, onion, dill, salt, pepper, and some flour. It seemed dry so I added a smattering of the Mayo. Made cakes and fried on the griddle. Most of the meal was spent talking about how neither of us thought it was gonna be good, but you seemed enthusiastic when I mentioned it.


----------



## ratflinger

Cheese souffle


----------



## ceeaton

Had a rough day, started by reading my email at 6 am at work. A coworker, who has been working at home since the pandemic started, got a visit from three gentlemen in uniforms (Navy) yesterday afternoon. Her Son in his early 30's past away, no idea why, but it's a nightmare my wife and I have occasionally about our Son stationed in Alaska in the AF. A parents' worse nightmare for sure.

So I got a 15 pack of Labatt's Blue and headed home to cook on my new pizza steel and forget about life for a while (think there was a sitcom with that in their opening song). Cooked a few pizzas, then did a thin crust, which I rarely do for me, with some fishes and Romano cheese. Hoping to give the Phillies some luck against those dratted @ibglowin Astros, lol. 

Amazingly enough, the super thin crust was soft in the interior. Ran the oven on convection mode up to 525*F, steel actually got to 540*F. Didn't brown the outside crust as much as I like, but I omitted sugar or diastatic malt pwd by accident. Still really good mouthfeel and taste...Go Phillies!







FYI, I love my new toy. Tomorrow I'm doing some English muffins with a 48 hour fermented dough.


----------



## cmason1957

So sad to hear that one of our young soldiers has died. Hopefully all is well with your son. Give him a call, tell him you love him and are thinking about him. As a parent, I probably don't do that often enough with my kids.


----------



## vinny

Another weird one tonight. I wanted sunomono, which started as an appetizer, but got promoted to side dish. I made a nice seaweed salad and topped the sunomono with it. My favorite, yu choi with heavily toasted garlic, oyster sauce, sesame oil, and tamari was next on the list. At this point I had to ask myself what I was going to have as a main... Salmon made the cut, and I added a zucchini for good measure.


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Had a rough day, started by reading my email at 6 am at work. A coworker, who has been working at home since the pandemic started, got a visit from three gentlemen in uniforms (Navy) yesterday afternoon. Her Son in his early 30's past away, no idea why, but it's a nightmare my wife and I have occasionally about our Son stationed in Alaska in the AF. A parents' worse nightmare for sure.
> 
> So I got a 15 pack of Labatt's Blue and headed home to cook on my new pizza steel and forget about life for a while (think there was a sitcom with that in their opening song). Cooked a few pizzas, then did a thin crust, which I rarely do for me, with some fishes and Romano cheese. Hoping to give the Phillies some luck against those dratted @ibglowin Astros, lol.
> 
> Amazingly enough, the super thin crust was soft in the interior. Ran the oven on convection mode up to 525*F, steel actually got to 540*F. Didn't brown the outside crust as much as I like, but I omitted sugar or diastatic malt pwd by accident. Still really good mouthfeel and taste...Go Phillies!
> 
> View attachment 94769
> 
> 
> View attachment 94770
> 
> 
> FYI, I love my new toy. Tomorrow I'm doing some English muffins with a 48 hour fermented dough.


I've been experimenting with prebaking (the real term in parbaking) the crust on the steel for 2-3 minutes and then pulling it out and letting it cool a bit before adding the sauce, toppings, etc and putting it back in the oven. It produces a nice, dark crust.


----------



## vinny

I love liver. Pate, foie gras, livewurst. Mmmm. I can eat it all day. Liver on its own, though? Its always been, I love liver, we don' t eat it enough, then from one bite to the next, its too rich and I'm done. This is how I always remember it and it makes me procrastinate on liver night.

Not tonight. I enjoyed it first bite to the last.






Almost....



Did I mention I love this range top and its even heating?


I lost a couple pics and missed the finale with the croutons on the salad. Nothing compares to freshly pan toasted!



Bison liver, onions, and mushroom sauce.


----------



## Boatboy24

You could've just given me a plate of those onions and I'd have been happy for the rest of my life.


----------



## bstnh1

vinny said:


> I love liver. Pate, foie gras, livewurst. Mmmm. I can eat it all day. Liver on its own, though? Its always been, I love liver, we don' t eat it enough, then from one bite to the next, its too rich and I'm done. This is how I always remember it and it makes me procrastinate on liver night.
> 
> Not tonight. I enjoyed it first bite to the last.
> 
> 
> View attachment 94849
> 
> View attachment 94852
> 
> Almost....
> 
> View attachment 94851
> 
> Did I mention I love this range top and its even heating?
> View attachment 94853
> 
> I lost a couple pics and missed the finale with the croutons on the salad. Nothing compares to freshly pan toasted!
> 
> View attachment 94854
> 
> Bison liver, onions, and mushroom sauce.


*Nice caramelization on those onions!*


----------



## vinny

Clam Alfredo? Pretty alright.


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, what's for _brunch?_ A little decadance, that is what. Avocado dotted with sriracha; trumpet mushrooms sauteed in butter with thyme, and a reduction of soy sauce and port; smoked oysters with grated Comté cheese and chives; and a poached egg on steamed asparagus smothered in Mornay sauce. Dessert was vanilla custard (so more eggs!) with fresh mango and crispy fried garlic.

And, yes, I had a better photographer than usual (_viz., _my sister-in-law).


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, what's for _brunch?_ A little decadance, that is what. Avocado dotted with sriracha; trumpet mushrooms sauteed in butter with thyme, and a reduction of soy sauce and port; smoked oysters with grated Comté cheese and chives; and a poached egg on steamed asparagus smothered in Mornay sauce. Dessert was vanilla custard (so more eggs!) with fresh mango and crispy fried garlic.
> 
> And, yes, I had a better photographer than usual (_viz., _my sister-in-law).
> 
> View attachment 94896
> View attachment 94897


Yowsa! I was just thinking we haven't seen much from you lately. Then BOOM. You bring your A game..


----------



## ceeaton

Made a four pizzas last night, mine (pictured) ended up looking sorta like a guitar. Must have been channeling some Jimmy Page, lol. My wife and the neighbor whom received two of the pizzas said that they were the best crusts from an indoor cook I've ever made. Kudos to the new baking steel I purchased.




Anyone made a New Haven style clam pizza lately? Thinking that might be fun to make a taste pretty good. November is still an "r" month, so clams from the Chesapeake basin are still in season.






Clam Pizza Recipe: How to Make New Haven–Style Pizza - 2022 - MasterClass


A white clam pie is salty, slightly sweet, and cheesy, debunking the myth that cheese and seafood don’t work together. Learn how to make New Haven-style clam pizza at home.




www.masterclass.com


----------



## vinny

ceeaton said:


> Anyone made a New Haven style clam pizza lately?


Sounds interesting. Shrimp is as brave as I have gotten with pizza toppings from the sea.


----------



## ceeaton

vinny said:


> Sounds interesting. Shrimp is as brave as I have gotten with pizza toppings from the sea.


I've made a shrimp scampi style pizza, it was pretty darn good!


----------



## vinny

Gai lan and garlic. Served with dry ginger bison.


----------



## ceeaton

Can't resist playing with the baking steel. Made a dough last night and did a short overnight rise in the fridge (also added some sourdough discard for flavor). Made a smaller 300g dough for a clam apizza, put the rest (I think 450g) into a cheese New Haven style for work. Obviously didn't try the work apizza, but the clam apizza was to die for!


----------



## vinny

ceeaton said:


> Can't resist playing with the baking steel. Made a dough last night and did a short overnight rise in the fridge (also added some sourdough discard for flavor). Made a smaller 300g dough for a clam apizza, put the rest (I think 450g) into a cheese New Haven style for work. Obviously didn't try the work apizza, but the clam apizza was to die for!
> 
> View attachment 95027
> 
> 
> View attachment 95028
> 
> 
> View attachment 95029


Mine is a cast iron griddle, but I have that on the bbq when I do salmon. I slide it on skin down on tinfoil. You get a nice crispy edge and it lifts off the skin really easy. The steel would work the same. I do all burners on high. No holding back. 

Another option to play with it, perhaps?


----------



## vinny

I didn't know what japchae was until today. I wanted to make something with the glass noodles I recently discovered. I followed a recipe quite closely, other than I knew I would like it better with bison AND chicken and shrimp.

Pretty good but a little strong on the sauce for my liking. I'll make it again and tone it down. I like an accent so I can taste all the individual ingredients in all their glory. Worth revisiting. 

I forgot my garnishes in all the excitement to taste it. Oh well, you get the idea.


----------



## Boatboy24

Quick stir fry from the other night:


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night..........

Thin crust sourdough pizza for a change!


----------



## vinny

Just your standard country dinner.

Drunken mussels



Braised artichoke hearts topped with sauteed leek, garlic, oregano and parsley. Drizzled with evoo and balsamic. Finished with feta and Kalamata olives.




Served with morel, chanterelle, and oyster mushrooms with caramelised onions. Deglazed with Shiraz and sauteed with basil. Along with a ginger, sesame seaweed and cucumber salad. Last but not least butternut squash fries. Pretty tasty! I'll be making them again.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

vinny said:


> Just your standard country dinner.
> 
> Drunken mussels
> View attachment 95205
> 
> 
> Braised artichoke hearts topped with sauteed leek, garlic, oregano and parsley. Drizzled with evoo and balsamic. Finished with feta and Kalamata olives.
> 
> View attachment 95207
> 
> 
> Served with morel, chanterelle, and oyster mushrooms with caramelised onions. Deglazed with Shiraz and sauteed with basil. Along with a ginger, sesame seaweed and cucumber salad. Last but not least butternut squash fries. Pretty tasty! I'll be making them again.
> View attachment 95208


I suppose the drunken mussels didn't feel any pain then when you put them in the pan.


----------



## bstnh1

Last night - French Onion Soup


----------



## Kraffty

@bstnh1 Nice looking onion soup. We heading into the time of year when soups and stews start showing up for dinner more often. We're making French Onion soup tonight, hope it comes out as nice as yours!


----------



## bstnh1

Kraffty said:


> @bstnh1 Nice looking onion soup. We heading into the time of year when soups and stews start showing up for dinner more often. We're making French Onion soup tonight, hope it comes out as nice as yours!


Thanks. It was tasty! It takes me about an hour to caramelize the onions, but it's worth it for the flavor they produce.


----------



## bstnh1

For anyone trying to eat healthy. There's hope!


----------



## bstnh1

Made this roni from a store bought dough ball. Wasn't able to stretch it out as thin as I wanted, but the baking went well. Did it on a steel in bottom portion of oven at 425 rather than 500 and did not prebake the crust. Turned out much better.


----------



## vinny

This really needed a revisit. This time it was roasted artichoke hearts topped with caramelized onions and accented with fried mushrooms. Both were a added back to the pan and I deglazed with balsamic and added tarragon. Drizzled with evoo and balsamic, this really came together with olives.

This really is something unto itself.






Served with tuna. Rare and rare...er


----------



## bstnh1

vinny said:


> This really needed a revisit. This time it was roasted artichoke hearts topped with caramelized onions and accented with fried mushrooms. Both were a added back to the pan and I deglazed with balsamic and added tarragon. Drizzled with evoo and balsamic, this really came together with olives.
> 
> This really is something unto itself.
> 
> View attachment 95351
> 
> 
> View attachment 95352
> 
> Served with tuna. Rare and rare...er


Looked yummy and good until I got to the raw fish!


----------



## ibglowin

Shrimp Victoria!


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> Looked yummy and good until I got to the raw fish!


Yikes, try not to get any on us!


----------



## ibglowin

Ho-made Caputo 00 flour crust. 24hr rise.


----------



## winemaker81

There is certainly a love for pizza in this thread! I'd make it more often if Mrs. WM81 wanted it more often!


----------



## ceeaton

Found a new flour I hadn't seen before, Gold Medal pizza flour. Whipped up a batch of dough this morning for a Detroit style pizza this evening. Seems that this flour rises better than I expected, or I forgot the amount of flour to use, but made it with 500g of flour @ 65% hydration. Almost exited the top of the steel pan (1 1/4" thick). A bit too bready for my tastes, but it did taste good! Side stromboli for my daughter for tomorrow's lunch.




And yes, I need a lot of sauce, lol.


----------



## Mcjeff

Cold outside, but decided to smoke some pork for tomorrow’s World Cup game.


----------



## tullamore

rolled 3 cheese lasagna
with roasted cauliflower and pistachios


----------



## vinny

Mcjeff said:


> Cold outside, but decided to smoke some pork for tomorrow’s World Cup game. View attachment 95519


I love your set up. I want to come for dinner just so I can cook in it!


----------



## ibglowin

Something old, something new! (Chilean Sea Bass)


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> Something old, something new! (Chilean Sea Bass)
> 
> View attachment 95531


You magnificent bastard!


----------



## winemaker81

Mrs WM81 baked a chicken -- the sudden cold weather spurred a rash of baking. Served with pumpkin ravioli and steamed cauliflower. Sorry, no pictures.


----------



## Mcjeff

vinny said:


> I love your set up. I want to come for dinner just so I can cook in it!


Thanks, I have a pizza oven nearby just in case


----------



## Mcjeff

The pulled pork when done. 12 hours


----------



## vinny

Mcjeff said:


> The pulled pork when done. 12 hours View attachment 95551
> View attachment 95552


OK, I changed my mind. You can cook!


----------



## tullamore

Mcjeff said:


> Thanks, I have a pizza oven nearby just in caseView attachment 95550


thats the cats ass! very nice


----------



## ceeaton

Oops...started a 17.4 lb turkey in the Weber bullet around 11:30 am. Was running at about 295 for a while, dropped to 265 so I said to my son (we were shooting the sh*t in the driveway waiting for it to cook), I think we need to start some more charcoal and get this thing going (supposed to take 4 hrs at 350). Well, shot it up to 375, at 3 pm it hit 165 in the breast, probed and found that was the lowest temp on the whole turkey. Moved to a 170* grill and letting it hang out until everyone shows up and my wifey gets the sides she is in charge of done (stuffing in the crock pot, dinner rolls waiting to proof a bit more before baking).

At least the airlines called and said they found my son's bag. It was scheduled to leave on a flight to Jordan, lol.







Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## BarrelMonkey

18lb of deliciousness. Was supposed to take 4.5-6 hrs according to the 'how to BBQ turkey' guides, but we always seem to be faster and it's darned near perfect after 3 hrs. Brined for 2 days, dried out overnight in the fridge and cooked over hot coals with a few handfuls of cherry wood chips at the start, herb oil baste every hour. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## sour_grapes

We had a first course of the meaty deliciousness of stone crab claws (with a mustard sauce). After watching a sunset on the beach, this was followed by cioppino with shrimp, mussels, scallops, mahi-mahi, grouper, and clams. Yummy!


----------



## ibglowin

Spatchcocked and then dry brined for 24 hours in the fridge using the Private Selection Bold & Savory Poultry Seasoning Rub. Mrs IB is not a fan of smoked Turkey. She says the smoke overpowers the bird so into the GE Cafe' oven it went @ 350F for 2 hours until it hit 165F in the breast. This is the way to do a turkey I tell you!


----------



## cmason1957

Yesterday, following the lead from someone else, I found a recipe for Shrimp Victoria. Sorry no picture (it probably didn't happen, but my belly said it did). Tong my wife and I made Cornish Game Hens with carrots, onions, and taters. Absolute amazing meal. Red wines with both, but only due to my wife not caring much for white wines.


----------



## vinny

I've been out of the city for a looong time. I do not enjoy the hustle and bustle. I was not too happy with the idea of going, but I found a way to make the best of it.

I missed the oysters! No Pic . Idiot!

Tuna tartare



Tasty beverages



Shrimp cocktail



And I doubled up on the main. Absolute gluttony, and I regret nothing!




I can't help but look back at the trip with a winning smile. Had the meal this afternoon with family before heading out. It was a great visit.

Still happy to be home...


----------



## vinny

Got home around 8pm. Dinner didn't quite stack up to lunch, but it did the trick.


----------



## vinny

cmason1957 said:


> Yesterday, following the lead from someone else, I found a recipe for Shrimp Victoria. Sorry no picture (it probably didn't happen, but my belly said it did). Tong my wife and I made Cornish Game Hens with carrots, onions, and taters. Absolute amazing meal. Red wines with both, but only due to my wife not caring much for white wines.
> 
> View attachment 95671
> View attachment 95672


This is one of my favorite's. Funny, because I know I have never posted it. Love it stuffed with wild rice, or a mix, and mushrooms. 

Might just take a 'lead' and add it to the menu this week.


----------



## ceeaton

Baking day. A batch of bagels, a couple of sourdough loaves and some enchiladas, some gluten free. Researching a New Haven style clam pizza for tomorrow.


----------



## winemaker81

We met our children at Bep, a local Vietnamese restaurant. I had not had pho (soup) before, but enjoyed the Chinese version, so I was looking forward to this.




I had a Thai milk tea with it, including boba (tapioca balls). It's a bit pricy, but delicious.




I had boba at the bottom of the cup -- waste not, want not! These are "popping boba", meaning they are hollow, filled with liquid. I ordered lychee flavor.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> We met our children at Bep, a local Vietnamese restaurant. I had not had pho (soup) before, but enjoyed the Chinese version, so I was looking forward to this.
> 
> View attachment 95734
> 
> 
> I had a Thai milk tea with it, including boba (tapioca balls). It's a bit pricy, but delicious.
> 
> View attachment 95733
> 
> 
> I had boba at the bottom of the cup -- waste not, want not! These are "popping boba", meaning they are hollow, filled with liquid. I ordered lychee flavor.
> 
> View attachment 95735


Chopsticks... I had no idea you were so sophisticated.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Chopsticks... I had no idea you were so sophisticated.


The word is "dexterous" ....  

Actually, rice noodles are difficult to eat with chopsticks, as they are slippery. Wheat noodles are not a problem. I discovered that getting mung bean sprouts in with the noodles solves the problem. I think the waitress was surprised that I and my sons are all comfortable eating with chopsticks.

The father of one of my college roommates was from China, and my roommate taught me a lot of ethnic Chinese things, including the use of chopsticks. His Peking Duck was the best I've had.


----------



## ceeaton

Rainy, but warm. Pizza kind of afternoon. Made six of them, froze 2 leftover doughs. Got a bigger wooden peel to launch them from (18 x 18) since my new steel is larger than my cordierite pizza stone. Nice to make a larger pizza with a thinner crust. The New Haven clam style pizza was to die for, best pizza I've made in recent memory (remember, I'm losing my mind, so that probably is a week or two max).










PS. Have a few tums beside the bedside. I had a bit of clam/garlic/olive oil roiling around in my stomach for the early part of the night.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did some Char Siu in the oven. Steamed broccoli, and some rice topped w/ a mix of soy sauce, oyster sauce and toasted sesame oil.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Boatboy24 said:


> Did some Char Siu in the oven. Steamed broccoli, and some rice topped w/ a mix of soy sauce, oyster sauce and toasted sesame oil.
> 
> View attachment 95797


Looks great, but I'm wearing out google trying to find out what you guys are really making.  Thank you for expanding our horizons and culinary tastes.


----------



## ibglowin

Darrell Hawley said:


> Looks great, but I'm wearing out google trying to find out what you guys are really making.  Thank you for expanding our horizons and culinary tastes.











Char Siu (Chinese BBQ Pork), Restaurant-Style - The Woks of Life


Char siu, or Chinese BBQ Pork, is a delicious Cantonese roast meat. Make authentic Chinatown char siu at home with our restaurant-quality recipe!




thewoksoflife.com


----------



## ceeaton

Rainy most of the day, then a front blew through (literally almost blew me off the highway). Boys dinner (did the lone girl type a few chicken nugget patties and some fries) so made up some jambalaya. Nice and spicy to warm up the soul. Made it gluten free, which wasn't really hard (gf flour made it interesting), so my youngest son could partake of the meal. 

Learned something new watching some videos. True Cajun cuisine never mixes sausage with seafoood (was gonna make it with shrimps and sausage). So cooked and diced up some chicken, did it in the Dutch oven, hoping there will be some left for my lunch tomorrow, nice flavor, not too spicy, not too bland. Perfect meal for an evening that's getting colder.







Link to what I loosely followed (did add some charred maters, no chicken legs). Isaac is a riot, hope to grow up to be like him!


----------



## cmason1957

Everytime I hear or read about jambalaya, I think back to my last year of college. I went on a interview trip to an oil services company in New Iberia, Louisiana. We went out to an oil platform in a bayou near to where Tabasco sauce is made. They feed you there, I think I ate four bowls of the best jambalaya ever made. I have tried to duplicate the wonderfulness of the magic, without any luck.


----------



## vinny

I was racking my last wine of the 5 I just put in primary and I had a couple dizzy spells. I sat down and next thing you know.. Migraine.

I managed to push it back in a couple of hours, but two things with migraines. Low effort, and for me, high nutrient value.

For starters a goma-ae ( gomaheye) salad. If you don't know what it is you should start finding out now. There is a full bunch of spinach in each serving and the sesame dressing is the richest, creamiest, peanut buttery magic you can imagine. Made with tahini, soy, mirin, rice vinegar, and sesame oil and seeds to garnish.. Epic. One of my faves..




As a side to my salad... A big A$$ salad.


I can crush a salad, but this one won. Only lettuce made it to the compost, though.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> I think the waitress was surprised that I and my sons are all comfortable eating with chopsticks.


Some things just aren't the same without chopsticks. The metal and teeth clanking of a fork can really take away from the delicacy of some dishes. I can't imagine eating sushi with a fork, and most soups and noodle dishes are just more enjoyable, even more 'authentic' with sticks. Plus it's nice to get out and experience a little culture every now and then.  

It's a fine skill to acquire.


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night........




Ho-made thin crust sourdough pizza. Fresh Mutz (Costco), pepperoni, Italian snausage, sliced jalapeños.......


----------



## vinny

YUMMM!!!????




Stay tuned. Currently simmering in salted water with 8 cloves of garlic, bay leaves, and an orange. Peel and all.

No idea! Gonna be interesting


----------



## ceeaton

vinny said:


> YUMMM!!!????
> ...
> No idea! Gonna be interesting


Better you Vinny than me, lol!

Had an electric skillet that my parents got as a wedding gift, so older than I am, that had a fail a few weeks ago and I had to throw it. Not a fan of non-stick stuff, would rather just get stainless and deal with the clean up, but this thing did a great job on some bacon and then a mushroom saute for image #2.

Pizza, mushroom with a mushroom cream for the sauce and some sauteed oyster/portabella/shiitakes for the top. Even with a frozen then warmed dough, turned out really well, very savory (dough was personal sized). Recipe from PIzza Camp/Joe Beddia/page 116 if you have the book.








Yum!


----------



## vinny

ceeaton said:


> Better you Vinny than me, lol!
> 
> Had an electric skillet that my parents got as a wedding gift, so older than I am, that had a fail a few weeks ago and I had to throw it. Not a fan of non-stick stuff, would rather just get stainless and deal with the clean up, but this thing did a great job on some bacon and then a mushroom saute for image #2.
> 
> Pizza, mushroom with a mushroom cream for the sauce and some sauteed oyster/portabella/shiitakes for the top. Even with a frozen then warmed dough, turned out really well, very savory (dough was personal sized). Recipe from PIzza Camp/Joe Beddia/page 116 if you have the book.
> 
> 
> View attachment 95955
> 
> 
> View attachment 95954
> 
> 
> Yum!


That looks delicious!

I'll be sure to share my tongue pics for you tonight! 

I'm winging it. All recipes seem to start with a long simmer. After that you can bbq, or shred for tacos. I think I will do both, then I will know what I am dealing with, and if I will ever need to have it again.


----------



## vinny

The tongue meat really shines during the final heat application. The first cooking step is to tenderize the meat, but the second step brings the real magic. As the fat renders out of the tongue, an incredible golden crust forms. This can be done either on a grill or in a pan. The sear will start off slow, but as the fat starts to render the whole cooking process will speed up dramatically. You’ll have to be quick about turning the pieces frequently so they can color without burning. As long as you know to expect it, you’ll be fine. And the results will absolutely be worth it.


----------



## ceeaton

vinny said:


> And the results will absolutely be worth it.


Looks like blackened tuna in a way...

Still not on my bucket list of "must tries", lol.


----------



## vinny

ceeaton said:


> Looks like blackened tuna in a way...
> 
> Still not on my bucket list of "must tries", lol.


Nor mine.. But here we are!


----------



## Boatboy24

Tongue makes very good tacos.


----------



## vinny

I really don't know what to say.. Part of me is unable to comprehend why I have never had this 'cut' before.

Pulled bison, anyone? 

There is no organ flavor. I would believe you if you told me it was beef, chicken, pork, or cat  in the tacos. It was very neutral. Tender and delicious!

The crispy seared bits were rich, but wonderful. Likely a truly acquired taste, where now it is pleasant, but next round appreciated for its subtleties and texture.. Almost like a *really* thick bacon. Crispy outside, and tender within.

D

Salted one side, I would do double next round.




I treated the tacos as the starch, I thought it would be too rich for a full meal without tacos. I ended up eating three tacos. Its not liver be any means. There are so many ways to bring more to it. Braised in wine, cooked as is with mushroom or any sauce.. I just didn't want to mask the flavour on the first round, there is so much to work with. @Boatboy24 !! You were gonna follow my lead, I believe?







Honestly, beyond good.




The dog got the skin. He was also impressed. There is also potential for the broth after simmering. I'll let you know what I decided for that tomorrow.

Charlie is a legend around here. Kind of the company mascot. Everyone loves him. Probably because this is excitement level 8. He is just a dude. You almost have to feel like you have let him down for only *sharing* something so good.


definitely a revisit!


----------



## Kraffty

vinny said:


> YUMMM!!!????
> 
> View attachment 95953
> 
> 
> Stay tuned. Currently simmering in salted water with 8 cloves of garlic, bay leaves, and an orange. Peel and all.
> 
> No idea! Gonna be interesting


Two of those might make a neat pair of cowboy boots!


----------



## ceeaton

Looking like some wet weather on and off for the next week or so. Found a somewhat fire sale flat iron steak (only $7.50/lb vs $14.00/lb), so decided to cook up some beef and broccoli. Have a gluten intolerant son in the house, so also noticed some fresh oysters knocked down to $9 for I think 8 oz. Found a recipe for oyster sauce on the internet, made it and added to the beef dish. Noticed last time I made it when the GF kid was at work that commercial oyster sauce added a lot of flavor to the dish. 

Well, found out quickly that ho-made oyster sauce actually tastes like oysters in a good way. Next time I use it (remaining sauce should keep in the fridge for a couple of weeks) I will probably cut the amount in the recipe back by 1/3 at least. I loved the flavor, waiting for the "a bit too much oyster flavor" from the house occupants eating upstairs at the kitchen table.

At my age, oysters in my diet are probably not a bad thing, lol. Plus my son who is visiting for a few weeks from Alaska (Air Force) said it was great. Beef was grilled first before being added and was incredibly tender. Jasmine rice used as normal.




Yum!

Edit: Haven't heard a too much oyster flavor comment yet, I may have escaped by hitting the max oyster sauce threshold w/o crossing into enemy territory.


----------



## winemaker81

I haven't made anything interesting recently, other than pizza last night. Tonight is chicken and biscuits -- boneless thighs browned and simmered, I'll be thickening the broth (white wine + chicken stock) with flour, and we have steamed broccoli.




If the kids were here, I'd double or triple the biscuit batch.


----------



## ceeaton

winemaker81 said:


> If the kids were here, I'd double or triple the biscuit batch.


My youngest daughter would have put those down in a few minutes and asked if there were anymore, lol (fyi, those look really good). She's 15 1/2, almost as tall as I am (within an inch), and though I used to think she was going to turn into a hot dog, I now think a loaf of bread or a pancake is more realistic (thinking more, a baguette, she's pretty thin for her height). She has more of my wife's side genes, a stick of butter and a few slices of bread are considered a meal.


----------



## winemaker81

Mrs WM81 said "ok" (meaning "meh") when I told her what I was making. Just not excited. She appreciates my cooking and has had a busy day, so having me cook makes her evening easier, but she had been hoping I'd make chicken and dumplings (which I made last week).

Then she took a bite.

And raved about it. Told me to make it again.

Chicken, salt, pepper, white wine, chicken stock, and flour. Served with biscuits (and steamed broccoli). That's it.

On the surface, it doesn't sound that exciting, but sometimes basic food is the most delicious. Having a quiet meal with my spouse of 30+ years doesn't hurt, either.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Mrs WM81 said "ok" (meaning "meh") when I told her what I was making. Just not excited. She appreciates my cooking and has had a busy day, so having me cook makes her evening easier, but she had been hoping I'd make chicken and dumplings (which I made last week).
> 
> Then she took a bite.
> 
> And raved about it. Told me to make it again.
> 
> Chicken, salt, pepper, white wine, chicken stock, and flour. Served with biscuits (and steamed broccoli). That's it.
> 
> On the surface, it doesn't sound that exciting, but sometimes basic food is the most delicious. Having a quiet meal with my spouse of 30+ years doesn't hurt, either.


I've posted some extravagant cooks and some real simple things. I'm pretty sure my chicken in mushroom sauce got the most attention of them all. 

Comfort food wins every time!


----------



## tullamore

homemade cheese tortellini, with bacon , wine sauce topped off with Kale


----------



## BigDaveK

I'm not fancy like you folks.
I make sausage because it's such a versatile recipe ingredient, limitless possibilities.
This is one of my favorites - red potato and kielbasa goulash. Simple, quick, very few ingredients.
And this is one of those dishes that truly is even better the next day.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> I've posted some extravagant cooks and some real simple things. I'm pretty sure my chicken in mushroom sauce got the most attention of them all.
> 
> Comfort food wins every time!


Very true! I make dishes from my childhood -- Pork in the Oven (brown chops with salt & pepper, dredge in flour, put in baking dish, add chicken stock, cover and bake 1 hour), Betty Crocker Microwave Mac-n-Cheese (from the Betty Crocker Yellow Book), and Paprika Chicken (brown chicken with onion, salt & pepper, season with paprika [if you can see the chicken, add more paprika], add water and simmer, remove chicken and stir cooked rice into the drippings [paternal grandmother born in Budapest]).

Sometimes I go gonzo and make complicated dishes, other times not .....


----------



## cmason1957

That Paprika Chicken sounded so good I had to go find a few recipes to try. My wife isn't in to spicy very much, but I am slowly but surely trying to introduce her to the joys of heat in food.


----------



## winemaker81

cmason1957 said:


> That Paprika Chicken sounded so good I had to go find a few recipes to try. My wife isn't in to spicy very much, but I am slowly but surely trying to introduce her to the joys of heat in food.


My mom always used mild paprika, and that's what I have mostly, as my wife doesn't do spicy. My rendition of my mom's recipe is here:



Edith’s Paprika Chicken – Bryan's Cooking Site



She made it with a cut-up chicken, whereas I use whatever. This works well as a casserole -- I use boneless thighs. While sauting the onion, I chop the meat into bite-size pieces, and mix it back into the rice. The recipe also works well with lean beef and pork.

My kids LOVE it -- when they visit they're happy I make it. And note -- I wasn't kidding about not seeing the chicken. Add paprika until everything you see is red. Hungarians measure paprika consumption in pounds per year; although my dad was the first generation born in the USA, I obviously inherited whatever gene loves paprika.  

I also note that this is my rendition -- my mother had few recipes written down. After I graduated from college, a friend lamented that her grandmother died and most of her recipes went into the grave with her. For the next several years when I visited my parents, my mom cooked while I measured and recorded. All her recipes were preserved and distributed within the family. Also, except when baking, my mom rarely measured anything, so the recipes I recorded were what was done that time, so all recipes are an approximation.

A while back I realized I was making the same mistake, so I record most of my recipes so my sons will have them, with the understanding that everything is an approximation.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Very true! I make dishes from my childhood -- Pork in the Oven (brown chops with salt & pepper, dredge in flour, put in baking dish, add chicken stock, cover and bake 1 hour), Betty Crocker Microwave Mac-n-Cheese (from the Betty Crocker Yellow Book), and Paprika Chicken (brown chicken with onion, salt & pepper, season with paprika [if you can see the chicken, add more paprika], add water and simmer, remove chicken and stir cooked rice into the drippings [paternal grandmother born in Budapest]).
> 
> Sometimes I go gonzo and make complicated dishes, other times not .....


I grew up on Danish cooking. Pan fried meats and deep dark gravies made from the pan drippings. Breaded fried pork chops, Frikadeller (danish pork/veal meatballs), Steak, salsibury steak, pork roast, all served with potatoes, gravy, and various pickles. Pickled beets and cabbage were always in the fridge.

A salad when I was growing up was a head of iceberg lettuce torn in a bowl with at least a cup of grated cheddar, a huge skirt of ranch dressing all stirred together, and topped with tomato wedges.

Steaks were topped with mushrooms and prawns and literally drowned in Bernaise sauce.

Chili had a few cups of cheese per gallon, and chowder was finished with a half a lb of butter.

If you couldn't stand a spoon up in your gravy it was too thin, and if you didn't need to loosen a belt notch or two then then it was a light one. 

Winter is actually a very good time for all of these dishes. I expect I will revisit some soon. We were the luckky ones that got the -50 wind chill.

I'll BBQ all year no matter what, or try to. You just don't stand at the BBQ. You go in and out and work on the sides at the same time. Or have a sip of your drink and get distracted in a conversation, which is honestly why my zucchini is rarely lacking color.

Last night was salmon. The interesting thing about -50 is propane starts to gel. It flows slower or stops all together. I didn't quite get the level of colour I am used to, but it was still delicious.


----------



## vinny

cmason1957 said:


> That Paprika Chicken sounded so good I had to go find a few recipes to try. My wife isn't in to spicy very much, but I am slowly but surely trying to introduce her to the joys of heat in food.


Most people equate spice with lip and mouth burn. Hot wings and habanero. I'm not a big fan of proving how much I can suffer, but I like heat. Thai chili heat is so much different that I went for lunch with a friend that HATES spice, like onions are pushing it,  we had a red thai chili soup and I warmed him that it was pretty spicy, but he said 'no, it has lots of flavour, but it''s not really spicy.'

It was enough to get that little cough in the back of your throat and a bit of a sweat going, but because his mouth wasn't on fire... not spicy!

Try cooking with these! Birds eye chili's. I have a bag in the freezer, sometimes I chop them up because I want a lot of heat. other times I just bruise them and split them a bit with the back of a knife and simmer a few minutes, have a taste and pull them out whole when it has reached the right level. Great for cooking for beginners.


----------



## cmason1957

winemaker81 said:


> I also note that this is my rendition -- my mother had few recipes written down. After I graduated from college, a friend lamented that her grandmother died and most of her recipes went into the grave with her. For the next several years when I visited my parents, my mom cooked while I measured and recorded. All her recipes were preserved and distributed within the family. Also, except when baking, my mom rarely measured anything, so the recipes I recorded were what was done that time, so all recipes are an approximation.
> 
> A while back I realized I was making the same mistake, so I record most of my recipes so my sons will have them, with the understanding that everything is an approximation.



I had the same experience, except to my great-grandmother, she raised my Dad. My mom wasn't a very good cook, my great grandmother was an EXCELLANT cook. My mom tried (well before I was born) to write down what gram did, but then she would go back a few days later to double check and things would be different enough, due to who knows why, that my mom got frustrated. My mom was a Home Economics teacher and couldn't understand how it could be that different. 

I carry the same feeling as my great grandmother to both cooking and winemaking, a recipe is a nice thing to look at, read over and start with, but I have never made something exactly to the recipe, taste drives everything.


----------



## BigDaveK

When I finally took an interest in my mom's cooking and asked how much of this or that goes in, she often answered "until it looks right." Thanks mom, big help.

I'm "close" to many of her dishes but some will never be the same. Breaded pork chops for example. I found out a couple years ago that today's hogs don't have the same amount of fat as they did when I was a kid. Bred out as a marketing ploy to make pork more "healthy".

I do make one dish better than my mom only because I use a very traditional recipe. My paprikas csirke, paprika chicken. I'm sure your dishes taste great but if it doesn't have lard (or bacon fat) and sour cream and heavy cream and then served over homemade egg dumplings then it's not paprika chicken. Heaven on a plate.


----------



## winemaker81

BigDaveK said:


> I do make one dish better than my mom only because I use a very traditional recipe. My paprikas csirke, paprika chicken. I'm sure your dishes taste great but if it doesn't have lard (or bacon fat) and sour cream and heavy cream and then served over homemade egg dumplings then it's not paprika chicken. Heaven on a plate.


Sorry, I couldn't find an emogi where I'm sticking my tongue out at you!  

We had a bacon separator on the counter when I was a kid.




The inner screen screened out the chunks. EVERYTHING was cooked in bacon grease. Fortunately or unfortunately, we've all gotten "healthy", so bacon is a rarity, although when I cook bacon I save the grease. I just don't tell my wife ... as a kid we made "oven fries" with potato wedges in bacon grease ... Dang! I need to do that again.

I'm going to add sour cream next time I make paprika chicken. It won't be the same, but I'm ok with that!


----------



## tullamore

cool wet day today 
decided to make a batch of chilli and pea soup


----------



## sour_grapes

Not "What" is for dinner, but "WHO" is for dinner!  I had the pleasure of having @Rice_Guy over for dinner tonight. He was in town on WVA (Wisconsin Vinters' Association) business, and we agreed on a meetup this afternoon. I convinced him to stay for dinner and more winetasting. We enjoyed a sort-of cassoulet that I threw together (basically winging it). It featured a lamb shoulder chop, Italian sausage, hog-jowl bacon, Northern beans, onions, garlic, carrots, etc. Sides were roasted eggplant and sauteed/braised lacinato kale and onions, as well as a green salad. Nice seeing you, Rice!


----------



## BigDaveK

winemaker81 said:


> Sorry, I couldn't find an emogi where I'm sticking my tongue out at you!
> 
> We had a bacon separator on the counter when I was a kid.
> 
> View attachment 96112
> 
> 
> The inner screen screened out the chunks. EVERYTHING was cooked in bacon grease. Fortunately or unfortunately, we've all gotten "healthy", so bacon is a rarity, although when I cook bacon I save the grease. I just don't tell my wife ... as a kid we made "oven fries" with potato wedges in bacon grease ... Dang! I need to do that again.
> 
> I'm going to add sour cream next time I make paprika chicken. It won't be the same, but I'm ok with that!


You're funny!
I meant no disrespect, of course. Different recipes, different dishes. Like the proverbial apples and oranges comparison.
I got my recipe from the classic _The Cuisine Of Hungary_ by George Lang. History and wonderful food.

Yes, the bacon separator!
Now I make bacon in the oven. No more straining, clean from the get-go.
I'm more than happy to scoff at "healthy" now if an ingredient will raise the flavor a couple notches.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

sour_grapes said:


> Not "What" is for dinner, but "WHO" is for dinner!  I had the pleasure of having @Rice_Guy over for dinner tonight. He was in town on WVA (Wisconsin Vinters' Association) business, and we agreed on a meetup this afternoon. I convinced him to stay for dinner and more winetasting. We enjoyed a sort-of cassoulet that I threw together (basically winging it). It featured a lamb shoulder chop, Italian sausage, hog-jowl bacon, Northern beans, onions, garlic, carrots, etc. Sides were roasted eggplant and sauteed/braised lacinato kale and onions, as well as a green salad. Nice seeing you, Rice!


No pictures, so it may not have happened. @Rice_Guy can you attest that this is what actually was served while you were there ?


----------



## sour_grapes

Darrell Hawley said:


> No pictures, so it may not have happened. @Rice_Guy can you attest that this is what actually was served while you were there ?



Poor @Rice_Guy wound up with all of the cartilage from the lamb shoulder chop in his portion!


----------



## Rice_Guy

Yes, @sour_grapes is an accomplished chef as well as wine maker. He knows flavors and how to blend to make tasty dishes.


sour_grapes said:


> I had the pleasure of having @Rice_Guy over for dinner tonight. He was in town on Wisconsin Vinters' Association business, and we agreed on a meetup this afternoon. I convinced him to stay for dinner and more winetasting. We enjoyed a sort-of cassoulet that I threw together (basically winging it). It featured a lamb shoulder chop, Italian sausage, hog-jowl bacon, Northern beans, onions, garlic, carrots, etc. Sides were roasted eggplant and sauteed/braised lacinato kale and onions, as well as a green salad. Nice seeing you, Rice!


@Darrell Hawley the next Wisconsin vinters club meeting is wednesday the 14th at 7pm, you are invited. One part of the meeting will be wine evaluations (judge uniformity) with a cyser that had been in three contests.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rice_Guy said:


> Yes, @sour_grapes is an accomplished chef as well as wine maker. He knows flavors and how to blend to make tasty dishes.
> 
> @Darrell Hawley the next Wisconsin vinters club meeting is wednesday the 14th at 7pm, you are invited. One part of the meeting will be wine evaluations (judge uniformity) with a cyser that had been in three contests.



Waaaay too kind! Thanks.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight's fare was a roasted artichoke; sauteed endive with LOTS of Vitamin G; Italian sausage and sauteed onions with some spinach in a cream sauce served over riced cauliflower. The lagniappe on top of the dish is fried slices of king trumpet mushroom with soy and sesame.


----------



## ibglowin

Shrimps Diablo!


----------



## sour_grapes

Terrible picture of the star of the show...

We had roasted butternut squash (coriander, cardamom): roasted fennel; roasted broccoli (lemon/butter/caper/garlic); sauteed spinach will lots of garlic and EVOO; and the star was chicken thighs saltimbocca (sage, prosciutto, shallots, etc.). The picture does not do it justice. I may have to hire @ibglowin or @Kraffty to do my camera work.


----------



## vinny

I pulled out all the stops tonight. I've really been wanting to spread my wings lately. 

Delicious sustainably caught tuna in a mixture of celery, carrot, fresh dill, a homemade egg, mustard, vinegar, lemon, Dijon sauce with a splash of hot sauce (the traditional french name is mayonnaise). Spread on the finest quality artisan sourdough, topped with green onions and aged cheddar and baked to perfection.


Tuna melts and pickles. 

Served with a 2022 Vinny pinot grigio.

Delicious! I really considered what to pair it with, and the choice was spot on!


----------



## vinny

There are mushrooms, cheddar, and blue cheese in between 2 bison patties. 6oz total for both, and it hurts sooo goood.

Parmesan fries from garden taters.


----------



## vinny

The first night ever that Charlie was not at table. He hurt his foot.

I had to bring the poor boy the leftovers.


----------



## BigDaveK

vinny said:


> The first night ever that Charlie was not at table. He hurt his foot.
> 
> I had to bring the poor boy the leftovers.
> View attachment 96357


Good man!
Not to be morbid but I've had many cats in 40 years and I spoil them every day. Every day.


----------



## vinny

BigDaveK said:


> Good man!
> Not to be morbid but I've had many cats in 40 years and I spoil them every day. Every day.


No point to have them, otherwise!


----------



## tullamore

pork ragu over polenta


----------



## ibglowin

Some Chilean Sea Bass was rolled into the mix!


----------



## vinny

I'm a little torn on this. Normally, I basically do drunken mussels and serve on pasta. This time I finished cooking the pasta in the onion, garlic, wine sauce and added in the cooked mussels to finish.

Very good, but a richer sauce. Usually the pasta really accents the sauce and mussels, it was sort of lost with this version. More like an Alfredo. Great in its own respect, but not the same dish at all.


----------



## sour_grapes

No pix!
We had braised lacinato kale (onions, coriander): baked sweet potatoes; roasted asparagus smothered in sauteed mushrooms and shallots, with a white wine reduction sauce; parboiled green beans swimming in a garlic/cream/cheese sauce; and blade steak*.

*When I was a child, we occasionally (rarely) had steak for dinner; this was always what my mom called "butter steak." It was lovely, but it had a thick, nasty piece of gristle down the middle (which is why we could afford it). I am probably just very ignorant, but I haven't seen it much as an adult. I recently found out that this is top blade steak.  (stock picture below). Today, this is generally (according to google) instead butchered slightly differently into flatiron steak, cutting the other way above and below the gristle. Anyway, we enjoyed our blade/butter steaks tonight, pan-seared hard and served with chimichurri sauce. Washed down with some cheap Lodi Old Vine Zin.


----------



## ibglowin

Baked Feta Pasta for the win on a Friday!


----------



## sour_grapes

We enjoyed a nice rack of lamb! (Basically garlic & rosemary). Roasted asparagus (Parm, balsamic vinegar); green beans (mushrooms, sauteed garlic); roasted broccoli (lemon/butter/garlic/capers); sauteed spinach (lemon, garlic, EVOO). All washed down with a ho-made Bordeaux blend described elsewhere.


----------



## BigDaveK

So many wonderful meals here. Peasant fare for me.
Homemade pierogi pan fried with onions in a bit of bacon grease _and_ butter.
Searching for a good wine pairing. Red Cabbage? Tomato? Potato? So many choices...


----------



## ibglowin

Well tis the season! House reeks of short ribs..........


----------



## Rocky

tullamore said:


> pork ragu over polenta
> 
> View attachment 96388


Looks delicious. Question: Did you add cheese to the polenta? Appears so and if so, what cheese?


----------



## vinny

BigDaveK said:


> So many wonderful meals here. Peasant fare for me.
> Homemade pierogi pan fried with onions in a bit of bacon grease _and_ butter.
> Searching for a good wine pairing. Red Cabbage? Tomato? Potato? So many choices...
> 
> View attachment 96521


If it came from a store I would leave your self defacing alone, but if you take the time to make it yourself, you have all you need. 

Quality, nutrition, authenticity, and you win with a classic taste of home.

I made a split pea and ham soup over the weekend. No pics because I was shoving it down my throat before I could think of taking one. I looked at a half devoured bowl, and thought, not this time. This is too good. 

I would consider my boiled bone and pea soup pretty high on the peasant list, but is was damn good. If you take the time to make it yourself, you will get my thumbs up every time. In fact, I would excitingly accept the offer to share.

I've made wontons, but never pierogi. It's on the list, but I know it's a ton of work, and I know those lazy cats didn't lift a claw to help!


----------



## Retired teacher

BigDaveK said:


> Homemade pierogi pan fried with onions in a bit of bacon grease _and_ butter.


Pierogis are a favorite of mine. My wife doesn’t make them very often, but when she does I make a complete pig of myself! And yes, pan fried with onions in bacon grease and butter.
Now I’m drooling on my keyboard!


----------



## BigDaveK

vinny said:


> If it came from a store I would leave your self defacing alone, but if you take the time to make it yourself, you have all you need.
> 
> Quality, nutrition, authenticity, and you win with a classic taste of home.
> 
> I made a split pea and ham soup over the weekend. No pics because I was shoving it down my throat before I could think of taking one. I looked at a half devoured bowl, and thought, not this time. This is too good.
> 
> I would consider my boiled bone and pea soup pretty high on the peasant list, but is was damn good. If you take the time to make it yourself, you will get my thumbs up every time. In fact, I would excitingly accept the offer to share.
> 
> I've made wontons, but never pierogi. It's on the list, but I know it's a ton of work, and I know those lazy cats didn't lift a claw to help!


Kind of you to say that. Yeah, I agree, homemade wins every time.
And SO many traditional peasant foods have been appropriated by the proletariat and aristocrats as they're own.

Now you got me thinking about split pea and ham soup. Had it from a can....once. Home made? Heaven.

Funny thing about the cats.They know to give me space when I'm in the kitchen. I had pierogis on a tray ready for the freezer but I HAD to go to the bathroom. Came back 30 seconds later, 3 cats on counter, 3 pierogis not going to the freezer.


----------



## bstnh1

Pork rib roast, oven roasted taters, canned beans.


----------



## tullamore

BBQ rib eye steak -mesquite wood -roasted potatoes and Brussel sprouts


----------



## vinny

Too early for exciting pictures.. Sweet and sour meatballs tonight, and plenty of leftovers for other dishes.

Tip of the day.. You see how clean that stove glass is? 

Wood stove ash. Nothing cleans your wood stove or oven glass cleaner!


----------



## vinny




----------



## sour_grapes

Was invited to the home of a nice work acquaintance of my wife for "dinner." I am pretty sure that is what I was told. We had cheese and crackers, a couple of olives, and some salami slices cut into quarters. And nothing else (except the wine!). We did have a lovely conversation, in which she casually mentioned that she doesn't really cook, and doesn't eat very much.

So, on the way home, we stopped at Culver's for a Butterburger!


----------



## BigDaveK

vinny said:


> Tip of the day.. You see how clean that stove glass is?
> 
> Wood stove ash. Nothing cleans your wood stove or oven glass cleaner!


Another "waste" by-product with multiple uses.
Tested it as ice melt last year. Worked great!
Soap is still on my list, making lye (potassium hydroxide) from the ash.


----------



## winemaker81

Last night's dinner was baked trout (lime juice + Pampered Chef mustard seasoning), fried potatoes (made mini-fries with mandolin, seasoned with salt, pepper, granulated garlic, and dehydrated onion), and steamed carrots. Mrs. WM81 worked a long day and was happy to have a flavorful meal.

I usually slice or coarsely shred potatoes for fried potatoes (depending on mood), but decided to use the mandolin. I made "fries" that were about 1/8" square, so it was coarser than coarsely shredded potato (hash browns), but worked well. Browned the potato over high heat, flipped the potato, covered and turned down on very low. Stirred the potatoes every 10 minutes or so for about 30 minutes. Came out very tender with plenty of crunchy spots.


----------



## vinny

BigDaveK said:


> Another "waste" by-product with multiple uses.
> Tested it as ice melt last year. Worked great!
> Soap is still on my list, making lye (potassium hydroxide) from the ash.


Soap would be interesting. I bought lye to make it but haven't gotten to it, yet. Never considered using ash. I have access to a bit.  

I am lazy, I just dip a wet paper towel in ash and wipe away. I have used it for traction when it gets icy, It's ugly, but you can make safe walking paths. I've even gotten a couple vehicles unstuck with it.

Indigenous people were smart enough to figure out that they could survive on corn if they mixed it with ash. The lye broke it down making it digestible.


----------



## vinny

vinny said:


> View attachment 96561


I'm surprised no one called out on this. Out of all the dishes I have posted sweet and sour meatballs gets some presentation effort, and even a garnish?


----------



## BigDaveK

vinny said:


> Soap would be interesting. I bought lye to make it but haven't gotten to it, yet. Never considered using ash. I have access to a bit.
> 
> I am lazy, I just dip a wet paper towel in ash and wipe away. I have used it for traction when it gets icy, It's ugly, but you can make safe walking paths. I've even gotten a couple vehicles unstuck with it.
> 
> Indigenous people were smart enough to figure out that they could survive on corn if they mixed it with ash. The lye broke it down making it digestible.


I haven't made soap yet even though it's been on the list for a couple years. From what I've read the potassium hydroxide from wood ash is good for liquid soap and calcium hydroxide is used for bar soap.

Ugly? Gosh, in the very least it's a crime against aesthetics to add shades of gray and black to pure white snow but it sure does work.

I made tortillas from scratch (because it was on my list!) meaning dried corn and lye. _Wonderful_ flavor! Time consuming and awkward since I'd never done it before. Now I "cheat" and use masa, better than store bought but doesn't compare to from scratch.


----------



## ceeaton

vinny said:


> I'm surprised no one called out on this. Out of all the dishes I have posted sweet and sour meatballs gets some presentation effort, and even a garnish?


I know it's cold there, but the garnish looks fake or left outside in sub zero (F) temps (almost too green). My son just returned to AK after a long stay here, he said the "low" was -55*F just before the sun came up, for about 3 hours... I think I like 30*F and some wind a bit better, lol. So I figured it's probably pretty cold in your neck of the woods today.


----------



## vinny

ceeaton said:


> I know it's cold there, but the garnish looks fake or left outside in sub zero (F) temps (almost too green). My son just returned to AK after a long stay here, he said the "low" was -55*F just before the sun came up, for about 3 hours... I think I like 30*F and some wind a bit better, lol. So I figured it's probably pretty cold in your neck of the woods today.


Yup. -51 with windchill. Pretty brisk. I went to refill the wood bin in my T-shirt. Takes about 3 minutes. I was done. That's close to the limit without some layers on. 

That's fresh cilantro, but its from the garden tower.


----------



## sour_grapes

BigDaveK said:


> I haven't made soap yet even though it's been on the list for a couple years. From what I've read the potassium hydroxide from wood ash is good for liquid soap and calcium hydroxide is used for bar soap.
> 
> Ugly? Gosh, in the very least it's a crime against aesthetics to add shades of gray and black to pure white snow but it sure does work.
> 
> I made tortillas from scratch (because it was on my list!) meaning dried corn and lye. _Wonderful_ flavor! Time consuming and awkward since I'd never done it before. Now I "cheat" and use masa, better than store bought but doesn't compare to from scratch.



You may want to compare notes with one of moderators, @GreginND . Here is a relevant post: What's for Dinner?


----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> I went to refill the wood bin in my T-shirt.


----------



## vinny




----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


>



Fine! 

It's hard not to speak type, you know!

This afternoon, I went outside to fill up our wood cart. I was dressed in light clothing, only a t-shirt and jeans (Socks and unmentionables, of course, but I only mentioned those due to the pressure on my performance). It was -51, and I could just bear it for the short time it took to fill up the cart. Likely only 3 minutes. That is about the maximum time that one can handle to be outside in this temperature without putting on more layers.

I hope this is more to your satisfaction.


----------



## David Violante

vinny said:


> Too early for exciting pictures.. Sweet and sour meatballs tonight, and plenty of leftovers for other dishes.
> 
> Tip of the day.. You see how clean that stove glass is?
> 
> Wood stove ash. Nothing cleans your wood stove or oven glass cleaner! View attachment 96557



Vinny… I just tried that yesterday for S&G, that is Bon-kers… never heard of it before but it’s clear as the day we bought it. Crazy…


----------



## vinny

David Violante said:


> Vinny… I just tried that yesterday for S&G, that is Bon-kers… never heard of it before but it’s clear as the day we bought it. Crazy…


Isn't that something? I used to buy a special glass cleaner for the wood stove. Imagine how duped I felt when I found this out.


----------



## Merrywine

sour_grapes said:


> Was invited to the home of a nice work acquaintance of my wife for "dinner." I am pretty sure that is what I was told. We had cheese and crackers, a couple of olives, and some salami slices cut into quarters. And nothing else (except the wine!). We did have a lovely conversation, in which she casually mentioned that she doesn't really cook, and doesn't eat very much.
> 
> So, on the way home, we stopped at Culver's for a Butterburger!


Friends, hubby and I go out for dinner with invited us to their home for the first time for drinks and noshes, then served a home cooked dinner. Since we weren’t expecting dinner we had a light meal before going.


----------



## Merrywine

Not a full balanced meal, but it was for dinner. Home baked sourdough rye patty melt with fried onions.


----------



## Mcjeff

Yesterday was my birthday. Instead of going out we decided to have steak and lobster. French Onion Soup and Parmesan Garlic potatoes.


----------



## ibglowin

Happy belated birthday!



Mcjeff said:


> Yesterday was my birthday. Instead of going out we decided to have steak and lobster. French Onion Soup and Parmesan Garlic potatoes. View attachment 96610
> View attachment 96611


----------



## Boatboy24

Mcjeff said:


> Yesterday was my birthday. Instead of going out we decided to have steak and lobster. French Onion Soup and Parmesan Garlic potatoes. View attachment 96610
> View attachment 96611



Happy birthday! Sure looks like it was!


----------



## tullamore

happy Birthday
nice spread!


----------



## BigDaveK

More peasant food!
Considerably less work than pierogi....

Toltott kaposzta - Stuffed Cabbage!
Tastes great but it will never ever be as good as my mom's.


----------



## Merrywine

Not the feast of 7 fishes, but this lobster rav from Costco is pretty good.


----------



## Merrywine

Beef Wellington in progress… Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## vinny

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 96754
> View attachment 96755
> View attachment 96756
> View attachment 96757
> 
> Beef Wellington in progress… Happy Holidays everyone!


Resting before finishing with dough?

I have only had Wellington once. I made it. There is so much going on that although I enjoyed it, I know I wasn't appreciating it for all that it was. I should add it to the revisit list. These are the type of dish you need to develop an appreciation for.


----------



## Merrywine

vinny said:


> Resting before finishing with dough?
> 
> I have only had Wellington once. I made it. There is so much going on that although I enjoyed it, I know I wasn't appreciating it for all that it was. I should add it to the revisit list. These are the type of dish you need to develop an appreciation for.


Yes, the recipe suggested to it up a put it in the fridge could be done the night before, also wrap it up again after applying the pastry… It’s in the oven now and it taking longer than expected. I’m glad I’m not cooking this for company, LOL.


----------



## ceeaton

Was going to have my free Giant spiral ham for dinner tonight, but I was prodded to make some chicken parm, they must have been channeling some Peyton...










No veges other than the tomato in the sauce, wifey was in charge of that...


----------



## Merrywine

Over cooked, but tasty Wellington, creamed onion, roasted veggies, garlic dill potatoes roasted in duck fat and a popover.


----------



## vinny

Merrywine said:


> View attachment 96766
> View attachment 96767
> View attachment 96768
> 
> Over cooked, but tasty Wellington, creamed onion, roasted veggies, garlic dill potatoes roasted in duck fat and a popover.


You can push well done JUST a smidge more, not ruined, but still well in the enjoyment zone. 

Your 'popover' looks an awful lot like the Yorkshires I had as a wee lad. A splash of gravy and I would have rated this a full drool, but still looks like a merry old wine... Sorry, time. A merry old time.


----------



## vinny

Turkey last night, and a full spread tomorrow, too.

What would you do.

Ribs? Ya, I thought it was obvious, too. There's time to breath next week.


----------



## ratflinger

Loin of venison. I shot it, wife and I butchered it. Little Foie Gras torchon for an appetizer.


----------



## vinny

ratflinger said:


> Loin of venison. I shot it, wife and I butchered it. Little Foie Gras torchon for an appetizer.


Sounds great, guess we'll just have to trust you, though....


----------



## BigDaveK

Even _more_ peasant food!
I wanted to use up the cabbage that couldn't be used for the stuffed cabbage.

Haluski - chopped cabbage fried in bacon fat and butter until caramelized, mixed with egg noodles.

This has really been a great week of Hungarian and Slovak food from my childhood.


----------



## winemaker81

For Christmas Eve dinner I wanted to make a prime rib, but couldn't find it at a price I was willing to pay. So we went with Plan B, which was baked trout with a Balsamic glaze. I had planned surf-n-turf, and made *lobster ravioli* and *pumpkin ravioli*.




I purchased a package of wonton skins to use as shells, and this worked fine for the pumpkin. Half way through assembling them, I realized that I needed a second package (wasn't thinking when buying), but they were sold completely out.

Dang, dang, dang!!! So I made a double batch of egg noodle dough and got out the handy-dandy hand-crank pasta machine. Years ago I purchased a set of crimpers for filled pasta, but they've languished in a drawer, unused. I got the small one out and spent a couple of hours assembling raviolis. In both cases, we cooked them in a large frypan containing 1/4" boiling water, as they can break apart while boiling in a large pot.

It was worth it, they were a hit!


----------



## ibglowin

Last nights Christmas dinner Smoked Beast! 6lb Standing rib roast with Herbs de Provence and some Uncle Chris's Gormet Steak Seasoning. The weather yesterday was picture perfect after a couple weeks of being in the deep freeze we had a warm up to 50 and sunny. Fired up the Weber with a charcoal base and a couple of pecan logs. Took about 2 hours to hit 127F and pulled it and let it rest for 20min and it went up to ~131F.

Served with tri-colored oven roasted fingerling potatoes and Haricots Verts with shallots and lemon.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> For Christmas Eve dinner I wanted to make a prime rib, but couldn't find it at a price I was willing to pay. So we went with Plan B, which was baked trout with a Balsamic glaze. I had planned surf-n-turf, and made *lobster ravioli* and *pumpkin ravioli*.
> 
> View attachment 96779
> 
> 
> I purchased a package of wonton skins to use as shells, and this worked fine for the pumpkin. Half way through assembling them, I realized that I needed a second package (wasn't thinking when buying), but they were sold completely out.
> 
> Dang, dang, dang!!! So I made a double batch of egg noodle dough and got out the handy-dandy hand-crank pasta machine. Years ago I purchased a set of crimpers for filled pasta, but they've languished in a drawer, unused. I got the small one out and spent a couple of hours assembling raviolis. In both cases, we cooked them in a large frypan containing 1/4" boiling water, as they can break apart while boiling in a large pot.
> 
> It was worth it, they were a hit!


Well?

I have to know. Hand made pasta beside store bought wonton wrappers. Were the wonton wrappers able to hold their own?


----------



## Old Corker

I’ve been threatening to slow cook a brisket on my Webber gas grill. Pork back ribs and Boston butt pulled pork were both a hit. My wife called my bluff and got me a 12 lb prime brisket for Christmas. So it’s on. I will get it all set up tonight and get up early tomorrow to start it. Not sure how brisket qualifies as prime but Costco says it so it must be so.


----------



## Boatboy24

The fat man brought me a stand mixer, so I broke it in today by making some salted butter. Had about a quart of buttermilk from this, and some chicken in the fridge looking for a purpose. Mixed the buttermilk with some Frank's and will let the chicken sit in that until tomorrow's dinner.


----------



## ibglowin

Our kids out in SoCal sent us a Porto's (Cuban bakery) care package! Potato Balls, Empanadas, Meat Pies............


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Well?
> 
> I have to know. Hand made pasta beside store bought wonton wrappers. Were the wonton wrappers able to hold their own?


Mostly. Simmering them in a fry pan with minimal water helps greatly.

I rolled the pasta for the lobster a bit thicker and it worked a lot better.

I need to buy 2 more presses like the one I have, and a cookie cutter of the same diameter. Cutting correct size circles and having 2 people working will make things go faster and easier.

Had leftover ravioli for dinner. The limoncello sauce goes fine on the pumpkin as well.


----------



## ceeaton

A smattering of pizza pictures from my 6 pizza bake. Also gave one dough away to a neighbor whose wife bought him some type of pizza cooking contraption, no clue what it is, sure I will find out some day. Happens with some of the neighbors who get pizza. One of them got an Ooni propane/wood tabletop oven for his birthday a few months ago.

Did have an issue, was trying to get the steel super heated with the broiler on (after heating with convection at 525 for 1 hour), and got some "F" code and the oven shut down. Guess I got it too hot, I think the steel was 575+, so guessing 575 is the magic number. Didn't use the broiler after that and things worked out okay.




Chunk sausage and bacon, yum!



Also used a small amount of grated smoked cheese (Monterey Jack w/apple sawdust) that has aged for about a week. Really couldn't taste it, but my wife did a little, I must be working on a cold or sinus infection...


----------



## bstnh1

Part of a Christmas gift from one of my sons - Ribeye Crown steak from Omaha Steaks. Done up Sous Vide, they were excellent!


----------



## ibglowin

Remember the fuse that kept blowing on my LG electric range when I would attempt to bake bread at 450F..........






ceeaton said:


> A smattering of pizza pictures from my 6 pizza bake. Also gave one dough away to a neighbor whose wife bought him some type of pizza cooking contraption, no clue what it is, sure I will find out some day. Happens with some of the neighbors who get pizza. One of them got an Ooni propane/wood tabletop oven for his birthday a few months ago.
> 
> Did have an issue, was trying to get the steel super heated with the broiler on (after heating with convection at 525 for 1 hour), and got some "F" code and the oven shut down. Guess I got it too hot, I think the steel was 575+, so guessing 575 is the magic number. Didn't use the broiler after that and things worked out okay.
> 
> View attachment 96798
> 
> 
> Chunk sausage and bacon, yum!
> View attachment 96799
> 
> 
> Also used a small amount of grated smoked cheese (Monterey Jack w/apple sawdust) that has aged for about a week. Really couldn't taste it, but my wife did a little, I must be working on a cold or sinus infection...


----------



## tullamore

stomboli last night


----------



## tullamore

tonight made a batch of turkey soup(that its i'm turkey out) - with monte cristo sandwich


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Remember the fuse that kept blowing on my LG electric range when I would attempt to bake bread at 450F..........


Fortunately no fuse blown, so a "soft" error. Just can't run the broiler with a steel and stone in there and not expect some heat buildup. I was able to run it at the end of the cook, then I think the oven cooled enough to put it back on 525 convect and heat the steel/stone up for the next pizza when the oven door opened to extract the finished pizza. I just try and wait at least 5 minutes before putting the next "cold" one on, crust still gets nicely done with some darker spots.


----------



## sour_grapes

Too many pix. Oh well.

Cafe Zuni chicken! Dry-brined for 3 days, then roasted in a 475º oven. Yum. Served with roasted butternut squash (coriander); roasted broccoli (Aleppo pepper, smoked paprika, lemon juice); sauteed/braised Swiss Chard; and some leftover green beans with onions. Washed down with a Konstantin Frank Gruner Veltliner from the Finger Lakes. (Next lake over from where I am now!)


----------



## ibglowin

Not the Holiday season here in NM without making Posole!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Not the Holiday season here in NM without making Posole!


Looks like that was cooked in the crockpot, how long, and on low (which I'm assuming) or high?

I'm using the recipe I think you've posted before (New Mexican Recipes | Posole) but it calls for rehydrating whole pods, which I did last year. 

If I make a chile sauce with the Bueno chile powder I bought, could I just substitute and use that in place of the dried pods and liquid? I was thinking of using this recipe for the chile sauce (Special Reserve Red Chile Sauce(From Red Chile Powder)).

Thanks for any input Mike...


----------



## ibglowin

ceeaton said:


> Looks like that was cooked in the crockpot, how long, and on low (which I'm assuming) or high?
> 
> I'm using the recipe I think you've posted before (New Mexican Recipes | Posole) but it calls for rehydrating whole pods, which I did last year.
> 
> If I make a chile sauce with the Bueno chile powder I bought, could I just substitute and use that in place of the dried pods and liquid? I was thinking of using this recipe for the chile sauce (Special Reserve Red Chile Sauce(From Red Chile Powder)).
> 
> Thanks for any input Mike...



Take a look at this recipe. It only uses red chile powder. If you use canned hominy it doesn't need to cook at all like the dried/frozen stuff which takes all day on high to puff it up and soften.









Red Chile Posole and Chimayo, New Mexico


A classic New Mexican red chile posole recipe with northern New Mexico red chile, pork, and fresh garnishes.




beyondmeresustenance.com


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Take a look at this recipe. It only uses red chile powder. If you use canned hominy it doesn't need to cook at all like the dried/frozen stuff which takes all day on high to puff it up and soften.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Chile Posole and Chimayo, New Mexico
> 
> 
> A classic New Mexican red chile posole recipe with northern New Mexico red chile, pork, and fresh garnishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beyondmeresustenance.com


Sounds like I could get it done in the crockpot on low for 4 hours, adding the hominy the last 30 minutes. I'll try it out and see how it works. Just have to get some chicken stock since I only have beef stock in the pantry and no left over chicken from the other nights cook (used it to make stock for the kielbasa soup last night).

Thanks!


----------



## ibglowin

ceeaton said:


> Sounds like I could get it done in the crockpot on low for 4 hours, adding the hominy the last 30 minutes. I'll try it out and see how it works. Just have to get some chicken stock since I only have beef stock in the pantry and no left over chicken from the other nights cook (used it to make stock for the kielbasa soup last night).
> 
> Thanks!



I would start it on high for a couple hours then switch to low. I would also open your can of hominy and just try a couple to see where its at for softness. It make need more than 30min if it seems crunchy. An hour to two on low (for the hominy) should get-er-done. It also gives it time to soak up the flavor of the broth. Otherwise its pretty tasteless out of the can.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I would start it on high for a couple hours then switch to low. I would also open your can of hominy and just try a couple to see where its at for softness. It make need more than 30min if it seems crunchy. An hour to two on low (for the hominy) should get-er-done. It also gives it time to soak up the flavor of the broth. Otherwise its pretty tasteless out of the can.


I was thinking of making it tomorrow morning, going to services, then eating for lunch, so I'd start it around 5-6 am, could run it on high until 9:30, then add the hominy and turn it to low and eat around noon.

Have you used the dried posole before? Is there a big flavor difference from that and the hominy? I could order some dried posole, wasn't sure if it was worth it flavor wise as I can usually find a few different types of hominy around these parts. Almost did from Bueno, but they only had frozen. One of the hispanic markets around here has got to have it, just haven't found it, yet.


----------



## ibglowin

ceeaton said:


> I was thinking of making it tomorrow morning, going to services, then eating for lunch, so I'd start it around 5-6 am, could run it on high until 9:30, then add the hominy and turn it to low and eat around noon.
> 
> Have you used the dried posole before? Is there a big flavor difference from that and the hominy? I could order some dried posole, wasn't sure if it was worth it flavor wise as I can usually find a few different types of hominy around these parts. Almost did from Bueno, but they only had frozen. One of the hispanic markets around here has got to have it, just haven't found it, yet.



I could not find canned hominy (totally out) but they had lots of the frozen/dried stuff. I used the frozen stuff yesterday. I researched it and found that (at altitude you need to soak it over night in water) or it (like pinto beans) will take all day, and all night to get done. You may be able to get away with cooking it fora only an hour or two like it says on the package but I can't.

I soaked overnight then started making dinner around 9AM. I got the crock pot on high around 11AM and added the hominy and let it rip on high until about 3PM and it finally tasted pretty done and I switched it to low for a couple hours more and by 6PM was very nice and done. YMMV.


----------



## tullamore

smoked a brisket with mac/cheese, beans and corn bread


----------



## sour_grapes

We had NYE dinner of surf 'n' turf with grilled NY Strip steak and Dungeness crab and lots of garlic butter; asparagus and shiitake mushroom saute (ginger, shallots, sherry); haricots verts with creamy gorgonzola and pecans; and au gratin potatoes. Lots of sparkling wine from New Mexico and New York.


----------



## ibglowin

NYE celebration. Chilean Sea Bass with an Orange Ponzu reduction (Thanks Costco!) over Jasmine rice with a side salad of baby spinach and kale with an Asian vinaigrette. Paired with an Austin Hope Treanna Chardonnay and an Adelaida Picpoul Blanc (both from Paso Robles) We also had a bottle of Gruet Sauvage NV Sparkling wine (NM)


----------



## Boatboy24

Haven't done this chicken recipe in a while, so why not do it with three different cuts? Wings, thighs, and BSBs in the "Roadside" marinade/baste. Spring green salad with ho-made lemon vinaigrette and taters roasted in ho-made butter, thyme, rosemary and finished with a little parmesan. Haven't grilled anything in a couple weeks, so it was nice to get back in the saddle.


----------



## winemaker81

Yesterday was Mrs WM81's birthday, and she requested scallops. She received scallops, shrimp, yellow rice, and steamed green beans.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## Darrell Hawley

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 97025


Bought one for my son, but not for myself. I guess I wasn't thinking straight. Need to get one soon.


----------



## ceeaton

Day off, pizza experiment day! Have been reading a lot about hydration levels and how it relates to the pizza cook time. Most pizzas on my baking steel in a 525*F oven average 7-9 minutes cooking time. I use a 70% hydration dough for those per the book I'm reading (Ken Forskish - The Elements of Pizza). 

For an outdoor cook on the KettlePizza, they call for a lower hydration level (60% range). At first that doesn't seem to make sense, you'd think, higher temps, more water, but the dough loses moisture more with time of the cook than temp of the cook, so a KettlePizza or wood fired oven cook is usually a quicker cook (I was averaging around 3.5 minutes with the four I did today @ 815*F at the back of the stone, 725*F at the front).

Everything seemed to work as it should have, gave away 3 pizzas so far (wifey will take 3 to work). Made 8, just remembered I need to go up and make a GF one for my son who is currently at work.
















GF pizza made, I gave him some leftover bacon from Saturday morning. If I'm in bed by the time he gets home I'll hear him yell "Coooool".


----------



## Boatboy24

No plated pics, but we made some good tacos with this:


----------



## sour_grapes

Enjoying the fruits of NYE plus some new delectables. Surf 'n' turf, but this time it was rack of lamb (garlic, aminos, thyme); and Dungeness crab leftover from NYE, with garlic butter; roasted fennel; gai lan (AKA Chinese broccoli) with garlic, etc.; and red beans with parsley, garlic, etc.. Washed down with two wines: a nominal Claret from Paso Robles, which was excellent (2018 Donati Family Vineyard), and a ho-made Pinot Gris (which was adequate).


----------



## ibglowin

Taco Thursday. Decisions decisions!


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> Taco Thursday. Decisions decisions!
> 
> View attachment 97150


What's the decision, which one to drink first?


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Taco Thursday. Decisions decisions!


Start with the Modelo, move on to the IPA, use the Light to cook with, lol...
Hopefully there are a couple more of the IPA's, you're retired you know...


----------



## ceeaton

Nice day around here, actually hit 59 in the car on the way home (I think it's pretty accurate). Giant (know as Guy-ant around these parts) had some turkey loin/breast parts on fire sale. Whipped up a batch of fajita seasoning now that I have some real chile powder (Special Reserve Red Chile Powder - Two 6 oz. Packages - Bueno Foods) and started up the Weber kettle with a charcoal/hickory wood mix. After about 1 hour of marinating, threw them on the grill and cooked a bit underdone. Sliced and threw them into a pot with some sliced bell peppers and several types of onion. I made some quesadillas for dinner, kids are slowly invading the kitchen and making what they prefer (and hence I have moved to the dungeon). It was yum!


----------



## winemaker81

Mrs. WM81 wanted meatballs for dinner, so I opened a bottle of Marsala. She was a bit surprised that I simmered the meatballs in Marsala, but was highly pleased with the result.

This was Monday. Last night I made chicken cutlets in Black Forest Port sauce.

Dinner is often some kind of meat, either plain or dusted in cornstarch or flour, sauted, then simmered in some wine with some herbs, thickened and served over pasta or rice. Usually with a salad and some vegetables. No one gets bored, as it's never the same twice. Making everything up as I go produces that result.


----------



## ibglowin

And now for dinner........ Thursday night......... Ho-made Pizza night! Made the sauce and the pizza dough. Sourdough for the Detroit Style pizza and an experiment of 50/50 KA Bread Flour and Caputo 00 flour. Baked at 500F for 10 mins and then finished off with the broiler for ~3mins at the end. Both were excellent!


----------



## ceeaton

A little cooler today (low 40s vs low 60s) so decided to make something in the oven. My Son who still lives here likes lasagna as leftovers, so I decided to cook up one of those, gluten free of course. The Barilla lasagna sheets made from corn cook up and taste pretty much like their gluten rich counter parts, maybe a few dry edges if they aren't covered in sauce when cooking.

Lot's of veges with some ground sausage for flavor. Set up pretty quickly (15 minutes) after cooking, so we did get to eat before 7 pm, small victory since I forgot to purchase ricotta cheese on the way home and had to run out to get some (put me in the hole time-wise by 45 minutes). Still yum!


----------



## winemaker81

Mrs WM81 wanted fish for dinner last night, so she went the local HT to see what was available. As luck would have it, they had 1 piece of haddock left (it's not commonly available in central NC). Since the haddock was a bit small, she decided to buy us each a crab cake (yeah, twist my arm!).

I beat an egg with a shot of Texas Pete (hot sauce) and seasoned salt, and thin it with lime juice. Roll white fish (haddock, cod, pollock, etc) in egg and then in bread crumbs (or cracker crumbs) and pan fry. Served with gnocchi from World Market and steamed broccoli.

The wine? 2021 FWK Chardonnay. I'm REALLY pleased with how this one turned out, and will make it again.




I've got a couple of cans of salmon in the cupboard -- I may make salmon cakes for dinner Sunday. Mrs WM81 loves 'em and we haven't had that in a while.


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Day off, pizza experiment day! Have been reading a lot about hydration levels and how it relates to the pizza cook time. Most pizzas on my baking steel in a 525*F oven average 7-9 minutes cooking time. I use a 70% hydration dough for those per the book I'm reading (Ken Forskish - The Elements of Pizza).
> 
> For an outdoor cook on the KettlePizza, they call for a lower hydration level (60% range). At first that doesn't seem to make sense, you'd think, higher temps, more water, but the dough loses moisture more with time of the cook than temp of the cook, so a KettlePizza or wood fired oven cook is usually a quicker cook (I was averaging around 3.5 minutes with the four I did today @ 815*F at the back of the stone, 725*F at the front).
> 
> Everything seemed to work as it should have, gave away 3 pizzas so far (wifey will take 3 to work). Made 8, just remembered I need to go up and make a GF one for my son who is currently at work.
> 
> View attachment 97055
> 
> 
> View attachment 97056
> 
> 
> View attachment 97054
> 
> 
> View attachment 97057
> 
> 
> View attachment 97058
> 
> 
> GF pizza made, I gave him some leftover bacon from Saturday morning. If I'm in bed by the time he gets home I'll hear him yell "Coooool".


*"**Leftover bacon**"????** I didn't know such a thing existed! 
*


----------



## bstnh1

Chicken Parm, Fettuccini and a side salad.


----------



## vinny

I'm gonna wait to share the true gravity of this meal, but oh my, the best steak I have had in years.


----------



## winemaker81

We were at Costco on Sunday, and purchased a whole NY Strip. Mrs WM81 choked at the overall cost, but trusted I had done the math. After cleaning the strip and cutting into 8 oz steaks, the cost per meal for us is less than buying pre-cut steaks, and FAR cheaper than going to a restaurant. Like other things we purchase in bulk, the up-front cost is stiff, but the per-meal cost is less than we'd get elsewhere, the quality is higher, and it's very nice to be able to have what we want, when we want.

After trimming the steaks are very clean (no waste); every bit of excess meat, including the odd-shaped ends, goes into pile. This was cut into bite-sized pieces and marinated in soy sauce and cornstarch for 48 hours.

Tonight was steak stir fry -- Mrs WM81 mentioned a taste for it as we hadn't done it in a while, so her wish was my command. After marinating 48 hours the steak comes out silky tender. I used enough garlic to vaporize every vampire within 3 miles (6 miles downwind), and added chicken stock, soy sauce, oyster sauce, hoisin sauce, and Texas Pete.


----------

